# Bhc: Bong-hitters Club



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok...


Lets all get a bonghitters club going! 


This is the scoop:

All you gotta do to join is Show a pic of any kind of water pipe, any size, shape, form , material, etc.....

The more ingenuitive the better!!!!!!!!!!

I just want to see what kind of pipes we can come up with and we can do a "session" where we all pull out a bong and toke together!!!! 


IDK just thought it would be cool...

Ive got bongs but i wanted to show my new water-pipe bub Fishy.



Any other joiners?  My member number is 610

you pick your own


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

I am going to bump it up too... ive got my member number on my sig and my pipe entry on my avi- i will (if i dont forget) Post at least for one week out of the month a water-pipe of some extent as my avi for my dedication to the BHC, this will be the pipe i smoke out of for the BHC session.

it can be just a new "thing" to do....i guess LOL

forgive me i just smoked a kief bowl im a lil ripped :bong1:

*BHC CLUB MEMBERS:*

*TOA #610*
*Chatnoir#550*
*FLAFunk #88*
*Karmacat #764*
*Slomo77 #614*
*Lyfr #71*
*Bella420 #067*
*Sir_tokie #013*
*THE BROTHER'S GRUNT #420*
*Puffin Afatty #007*
*4u2smoke #123*
*Ishnish #042*
*Piperson #1*
*nOob grower #69*
*Dubbaman #666*
*Larnek #1138*
*Pussum #212*
*Allgrownup #008*
*Juicebox #251*
*Sebstar #911*
*Someguy #1977*
*BlipBlip!! #999*
*Sportcardiva #777*
*Gettinggray1964 #37*
*Old Hippie #59*
*tn_toker420 #.223*
*Hiero #4200*
*HMAN #7.62*
*The New Girl #00*
*AID #??*
*ktownlegand #247*
*Alienbait #81*
*Jim Burbon #540*
*The Effen G #117*
*that crazy vancouver guy #-1*
*drostevens #923 *
*PUFF MONKEY #878*
*i5am1nsane #IX*
*megatron #11*
*Tater #?*
*MSGE # 421*
*Neo Drives A Geo #88*
*DomsCron #3.14*
*351stang #351*
*pcduck #1502*
*Rambler #22*
*Vandel #187*
*yumyumbubblegum #024*
*SmokinMom #8675309*
*annarko #3.14159*
*jdmnismo300 #357*
*mAKo BuDz #355 *
*MOTOR CITY MADMAN #252*
*swiftgt* #660
*houseoftreasure* #2265
*Cadalamike1 #655321
GoNAVY #609
Mindzeye #2020
ozzydiodude #10080*
UKgirl #321
newbud #.410
astrobud #5150
Smokeytimes #003
420Benny #38
bluealein56 #311
White Owl #86
aslan king #7600
cubby # 6+7/8
WHITESTRAINS #193
Intuitive Philosopher #33
zipflip #6156
tcbud #2
Marsrover1 #OU812
Hamster Lewis #1313
meds4me #509
painterdude #369147
Mojavemama #531
Alice in Wonderland #0811
djsmaverick #525
chris1974 #006
greenfriend #9333
oldsman #455
OGKushman s54b32
Her Royal Highness #6996
*added 8/30*
bigb #426
Dr. Greenbrain #?
MarkyJ #? 
earlmaster09 #2121
HoppyFrog420 #430
dman1234 #7594254
9/17/09
Rotten Treat #0420
2Dog # 909
Killuminati420 #747270
Chefboyrd420 #58008
Dyannas Son #104
****-dog #13-420
francos #5483
sundancer245 #1968
Spaceface      # 808
dirtyolesouth #BR549
OldHippieChick    # 1905
FA$TCA$H         #1230
Cmd420            #555
Risky Pack  #1337
oKUSHo      #56
the chef     #17
eastla kushsmoka    #35213
homegrownhomer    #1986
Marihantraunt        #925
Northern Honey   #1225
budiholi              #2222
Warfish  #721
PsyJIM   #323
lowrydergrower775   #4
orangesunshine   #448  
Smokinmom # 8675309*
Sawhse #4372

CONGRATS MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!

FIRE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bong1:
*


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 28, 2008)

I am a little old fashioned, I prefer water pipe way for both shisha and cannabis.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

theres one.... hey bro, pick a BHC number- anyone you want


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 28, 2008)

BHC # 550 then XD


----------



## karmacat (Jun 28, 2008)

This is what I'm using at the moment.


*BHC # *764


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok im going to take a pic of my homemade water bong. i will explain what its made from when i post the pic.. your gonna like this one for sure. brb


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 28, 2008)

Green Label Roor w/ diffuser
Smoothest bong I ever hit.
BHC #88


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok this is a very special bong. it was made from things laying around my house. its the best hitting bong i've ever had so try not to laugh.. i've had so many glass pipes and water bong and they always get broken.. this one has been around a long time.. ok on to what its made from.


the chamber was made from a tube of silocone empty of course and cleaned.. 
the tube into the chamber was made from a carbon crossbow arrow cut to fit.
 the bowl is the end of a flashlight. 
the screen is from a kitchen sink. 
and its all wrapped with electrical tape.. carb is a single hole in the back.. its a redneck water bong that will knock you on your butt.. 

ain't it nice. 
*BHC# 614*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

*hell Yah Fellas!*


----------



## lyfr (Jun 29, 2008)

View attachment 65797

the one i haven't broken yet!:stoned: 
and uh, how about #71 ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok on to the next order of business.....


When and what time/day to we have a smoke session. maybe a safe "chat"  forum offsite since we have no shout. maybe a chatroom for the BHC for members to get on anytime they fell like ripping one with fellow members?  if anyone has ideas on what we could do as a forum and as members of the BHC would be great!

just a couple of thoughts.... anyone?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

maybe today? (sunday) first annual.... LOL hey i like to rip :bong1:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 29, 2008)

i got an alarm clock...just say when!:hubba:
im tired of waitin... im goin now


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL me too- anyone else up for it....im waitin on u lyfr


----------



## lyfr (Jun 29, 2008)

:bong: :bong: wooo, its sunday?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah... i am gunna wait till we get all members on to have an official session, but an official unofficial session is STR8.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Guys Count me in!!
and count Sir_Tokie in as well!! 
Here's our new baby water bong too just so cool that u got this just as I get my first ever water bong woo hoooo!!
my BHC # is 067
his BHC # is 013


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats you two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *WELCOME ABOARD!*


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 29, 2008)

:yeahthat:  Like Bella said count me in...take care


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2008)

*Here ya go.  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

man i missed it. dang man, whens the first official smoke out?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

*You just know I'd find this thread :rofl:                   

:bong1:          :bong1:  :bong1:

here's a pic of the Molino Glass Bong I'm using now, complete with a hit of SnowWhite Gold :hubba: 

I'd like to be BHC # 007  

Just call me Bong, James Bong   :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ok on to the next order of business.....
> 
> 
> When and what time/day to we have a smoke session. maybe a safe "chat" forum offsite since we have no shout. maybe a chatroom for the BHC for members to get on anytime they fell like ripping one with fellow members? if anyone has ideas on what we could do as a forum and as members of the BHC would be great!
> ...


* 
Excellent Idea ToA :aok:

A chatroom would be nice for those of US seeking immediate gratification :hubba:  

Anytime is fine with me,  :bong1: but a traditional 420 would be cool too.  [As I recall, it is 420 somewhere in the world once every hour]  :rofl:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2008)

I want to be BHC 123..may I


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry TOA..I only have one Bong and my picture is in another thread..and dont know how to move it:hairpull:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 29, 2008)

dis a good idea.
but i dont have a camera 
but i got a 4 footer!!
can i play too?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

ANYONE can join! and if you cant find a pic- post up a pic of a pipe thats similar.

no need to be exact! as long as we dont duplicate member numbers were alllllll good.

so what time should we have our first official session?

i leave it up to you other members!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

:lama: when ever is good with me. i don't need an excuse to smoke. i do like the 420 thing does that mean we get to smoke 20 minutes after every hour  since its always 420 somewhere. count me in. :lama:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 29, 2008)

word!
BHC #042
i cant find a similar pic anywhere so i'll just have a friend bring a camera over later on.  til then, ima smoke this keef!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

*It's coming up to 420 on east coast of USA, in 40 minutes anyway, I'd better practice up a few :bong1:    *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

*2 minutes to go  :bong1:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't know how many of you smoked at 420 but i know i did.. 

on a side note i was at walmart today and seen that they sale worm castings in gallon jugs, its like 10 bucks for 1 jug. thats the first time i seen it there. just thought i'd put that out there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

OK i got another idea- BHC member shirts. if anyone with an artistic sense wants to come up with a logo- i know a guy in printing can hook me up. even stickers and magnets.

let us know members what you think!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks slowmo im going to wall mart right now


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol.your Funny....the Bong Babysitters Club?


----------



## Piperson (Jun 29, 2008)

This bong is about 25 years old. Needs to be cleaned. I would like to be BHC # 1, if that's ok.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok where do we send our money to will cash be ok? jk.  my shirt size is 2xl tall. i prefer 100% cotton. and only white tees will do.. 

just so everyone knows im joking. i would never send any of you money.lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

i LOVE all the bong photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UM COMMING FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

hey slo...i never said it would cost anyone....anything.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 29, 2008)

ya that was funnier in my head.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 29, 2008)

ill join sounds fun i like you new bong toa


----------



## lyfr (Jun 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man i missed it. dang man, whens the first official smoke out?


somebody say smokeout?  im in


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 29, 2008)

San Quentin, I hate every inch of you!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 30, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> San Quentin, I hate every inch of you!


we miss you too man!


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a plastic one but it works, always broke my glass pieces when i got drunk so i decided to just buy a plastic one so i quit wasting my money.  and lets go #69


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

sport and indicas dad- get a pic up and pick a member number!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey TOA lets smoke a bowl,


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 30, 2008)

hey. anyone want to smoke another bowl?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 30, 2008)

lets do it!:bong: :bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

done!


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 30, 2008)

wow........ that one brought me to a whole new level of wowness.


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 30, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> ill join sounds fun i like you new bong toa


 

I concur. That is the coolest piece I have ever seen. 
 
Jealous.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

Due to small ones..well almost teenagers now. I dont keep much smoke devices around that could be found...I got this for myself last Chrstmas..and now m ready for the club..I have an ounce to share...pack a bowl..Here you go President of the "BHC"  Trillion of Atoms..:bong1: ...wait you need another..:bong: ...and lets not forget the famous.."one 4 the road..:48: ..


Thanks to TCVG..for helping me with this picture being moved here..Thanks my Friend


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine, I made myself.
Out of a Beaker, a rubber stopper, tubing and a hollowed out top (the ones you twist and it rolls on the table)

Who else made their own?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

i wanna i wanna! i had to put a thread together...but im back  


:bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

"jammin to sexxy for my shirt" LOL


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 30, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> "jammin to sexxy for my shirt" LOL


hahaha
right on.
:yeahthat: 
:clap:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

that just ain't right!


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm im gunna have to go with slowmo, and put my homeade bong in this one..i will get pics later on tonight prolly.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

come on with it. cheap and homemade work as good as fancy and expensive.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

okay..4:20 PM here...Meeting tme?..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ....:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

okay....meeting over, due to Im StOnEd..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL sorry i missed it 4U

i was taking care of the lawn 

now im gunna take care of the other grass


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 30, 2008)

Id like to obtain membership to your club as well. No current pic of my bong i have been using tonight but Heres a link to the one I'm using now  and i can get a new one up in the A.M. The wife is asleep in there by it and i don't want to stumble around and break it or wake her up  it does have a new bell for her so the update will be good. And if i am accept into this elite stoner club i believe ill take the evil member number of well if it were in German it would be sex sex sex :hubba: :woohoo: :rofl: someone had to do it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

all good brother- you got it.



WHO EVER ELSE WANTS TO JOIN, Throw UP A PIC AND A MEMBER NUMBER.....

oops sorry for caps


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 30, 2008)

:hubba: Sweet time to add that to the sig 


			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> all good brother- you got it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

seriously...when will we smoke together? central US? i mean what? you fellas and ladies tell me! tomorrow, this fri? when? we need to have a "seaaion" we cant rush it for just a couple of members- that would be unfair...

we all need to post on it, and im up for opinions!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

late nights are always good for me after 11-12 eastern time


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

what time zone we going by?


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> late nights are always good for me after 11-12 eastern time


 this is the closest thing to a plan i see...how about this fri. at 11-12pm  us eastern time.  if this doesnt work i got no problem settin my alarm for 3:30am for the other side of the world...i got my priority's just right for this club.  BTW  everytime i hit the bong in pic its like the whole BHC crew is with me as i am thinking about all your bong pics...pretty cool.  now that bong is only for special smokeouts!


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 1, 2008)

don't know who alls out there now but I am blazin up!  :bong2:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 1, 2008)

MAN THAT SUCKS !!!!!!!! I just broke the M.O.A.B (mother of all bongs) you guys would have loooooved it. it was made out of a $150 tequila bottle. i think i'll buy another bottle even though i don't drink


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

Id have to say that eastern times would be best for my availability  anytime around say 8 or after 10 P.M. preferably


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

i prefer expenisve over plastic..... been their done trhat with gravity bongs, homemade, nothin like a ice chamber glass on glass bong now though... i think after one of my homemade  hookahs started to melt i realized maybe its time for glass hah..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*It's gotta be 420 somewhere, time for a couple :bong1:  :bong1:   :bong1: *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

its always 420 here. im ready to smoke this morning who else is ready? it won't be an offical smoke out but it can be a practice run.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*I am always ready for a practice session. as everyone knows, practice makes perfect :rofl:   

:bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

Practice run it is then im ready to be :stoned:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

then im lets get started.. getting the bong out now and packing a bowl.. brb


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

well i practiced untill my lungs almost burts. so now its off to the boards


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*I'm digging out the world time zone map,
this should make it easier:hubba:  [/COLOR]*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*this one might be easier to use:hubba: *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

lol,toa,you have some quite dedicated club members here,once i get my camra up and running,i'll have to get a pic of my bong and join the club.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

the inside of the bowl broke this mornin on mine...so, until i get another bowl i'll be using my back-up,  once i do a few customizations i'll post a pic.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

hey , you gotta do whatcha gotta do


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 1, 2008)

Too true. Hell I remember my novice days when we would make crazy outlandish pipes and bongs that hit so hard they would rival some of the top glass pieces around. Its amazing what you can make with a friend and an imagination ya dig.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Too true. Hell I remember my novice days when we would make crazy outlandish pipes and bongs that hit so hard they would rival some of the top glass pieces around. Its amazing what you can make with a friend and an imagination ya dig.


 i smell a contest:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*coming up on 420 here on the north coast  of the USA  time for a  couple :bong1: :bong:  :bongin: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

me too :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

I was taking my nap and missed it fellas but ill be at the 8:40


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*I'm warming up now, it'll be 420 in Alaska and Haiwaii  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*Howdy to our Alaska and Haiwaii MP Folks  :ciao:  here's one for you  :bong1:  :bong:  :bongin:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong1: okay ts 420...somewhere..:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> MAN THAT SUCKS !!!!!!!! I just broke the M.O.A.B (mother of all bongs) you guys would have loooooved it. it was made out of a $150 tequila bottle. i think i'll buy another bottle even though i don't drink


 
Thats it MONKEY....YOUR FIRED.... :bong2: :woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I fire some one?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

well I will fire this..:bong1: ..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

im firing one up after twidling in the new grow room. its got alot to go so why dont u fellas give me some encouragement! bump my thread from one BHC member to another!


while I bump this here bong! :bong1:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26751


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong2: :bump: the 8:40 has passed it took 20 mins to finish it but that was one nice double pack  one in the old bell and one in the new :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

hey pass it over here Dubb


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*:bong1:  :bump:   :bong1:  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

man i missed it again... oh well i don't mind smoking alone. im off to smoke with my girls. it time for me to tuck them in for the night. make sure my lights went off and whatnot.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong: :bong: im with ya slo


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong1: :bump: :bong1:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong: :bong: sorry i took so long..gotta go in the other room


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Larnek (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm at work and incredibly jealous of everyone currently partaking in the fun, but here is something similar to whats waiting me at home. I really want I new big one but why pay for it? I need to make my own I think! Go ahead and pencil me in, BHC #1138!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

:bump: :bong2: :stoned: Had to top off for the evening :rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I'm warming up now, it'll be 420 in Alaska and Haiwaii  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1: *



LOL


:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

Had to go to China 420 flighjt..:bong1: :bong1: :bump: :bolt: :bong: :fly: 


Meetng over chong bong:stoned:


----------



## pussum (Jul 2, 2008)

El kaBONG

Can I be 212? 

Sadly, both of those are now broken thanks to my jackoff brother watching the house while I was gone on business for a week and throwing a nice little party, but they have been replaced


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Ka-Bongs 

Had to get a shot of an 8:40 (4:20x2 )for you guys and gals this is my fave bong that i have and her new(ish) bell the one on the left is the one that came wiht her and the one on the right is the newer one the old one is packed with ThaiHazexSkunk#1 and the new one has some Bubbleicious in it the cola is Stoneybud :stoned: Is it meeting time yet??


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2008)

sweet- you got it pussum!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

View attachment 66398

brought this one out of retirement(with a few modifications )..till i get a new bowl for the other one.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*Coming up on 420 on east coast of USA  time for a couple :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: paints dry PA..ill join ya!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, my BHC-bong is so cool (like dorky-corny cool ) that its like havin a new one.  felt like a kindergardner doin a project...aahhhh to be young:bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry Im late Boss


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

Here let me get caught up...:bong1: :bump: :bong1: :bump: :doh: lighter wont work..:bong2: :bump: thats much better


What was we Talking about?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

have we been disband? im gonna smoke a bowl for everyone who isn't here right now.. this budz for ya'll.:bong1: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

lyfr....I Love that Bong...How long was she retired?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey slow..take another thank you..:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

pussum said:
			
		

> El kaBONG
> 
> Can I be 212?
> 
> Sadly, both of those are now broken thanks to my jackoff brother watching the house while I was gone on business for a week and throwing a nice little party, but they have been replaced


 
I hope you El kaBONG..your Brother :hitchair: ....


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Its almost time for the 8:40  :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*coming up on 420 in Haiwaii and Alaska. :bong1: Aloha to you Haiwaiians and Howdy or whatever you eskimos say up in the great white north country  :rofl: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

:bong1: Im here Dubbaman..:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

hey puff


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*I'm here for an 840 too, I dont really need another excuse  :bong1:  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Toking along :48: theres to share and :bong2: to top off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

Puff..Love your BHC and signiture...lol..


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

i hate the grocery store so now im gonna blow a few with ya'all and then kill that nice new box of crunchberries:hubba: :bong1: :bong1: ...now where did those crunchberries go:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

oh yeah thanks for the Hit Dubb...Here you go puff:48:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*420 in the 49th and 50th  of the USA  :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i hate the grocery store so now im gonna blow a few with ya'all and then kill that nice new box of crunchberries:hubba: :bong1: :bong1: ...now where did those crunchberries go:stoned:


 

:rofl: ...:bong1: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*thanks :bong1:  here ya go lyfr :bong1: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

I got some for you


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*since it's 840 I suppose we must do 2 :bong1: :bong1:  :rofl:*


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

right on Dubbaman!  looks like im back just in time...here, hold this for me:bong1:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry Puff, thanks for the bong...i got all excited when i seen Dubba's crunchberries and forgot my manners!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*:bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

This is an AWESOME club....Thanks *TOA*..:bong1: ....Thanks Dubb now I need to go hit the pantry


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

:bong::bong1::bong2: man now thats what i call an 8:40 :48: any of then crunch berries left ive got some strawberry milk to put on it an dmunch away ,Mang that does sound good time to head to the corner store.


----------



## juicebox (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright so right now, i have no bong..
As of yesterday, my homeade :bong1:  got completely ruined.
My dbag friend sat there and roasted it like an idiot and the piece got totally messed up. 
Bong water got all over, and some nasty black goop? idk but, total party foul on his part.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

No potty mouths juce box..may want to edt that...and read site rules thanks my frend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

All I have is fruit loops...oh well Im to high to get anything else..Look out Fruit loops


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

juicebox said:
			
		

> totally ****** up.
> .


someone say party foul?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

Quarter Jar here


----------



## juicebox (Jul 2, 2008)

thats totally my bad man.sorryy


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

here ya go juicebox i cant hold both of these:bong1: :bong:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 3, 2008)

Hold my BHC #008 eh pal?

i'll get my bong up tomorrow fo sho.  dont want to wake up the misses cuz i cant touch my bong without hitting it.  kinda a "agreement" we have LOL


:bong1:

*EDIT*

WAKE AND BAKE Hahahahahahahaah


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that i think about it.....it would be cool to see bongs in scenery hahahah

like the top of a waterslide or somethin......that would rawk


seriously tho....camping trips, where ever....a serious bonger travels with their mate hahahahaahah


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

down to the pipa since brucie got injured in action. WHATS THE BEST WAY TO REPAIR MY BINGER? was thinking put a layer of silicone solid on bottom 2 inches for protection too but that will look crappy, any suggestions?

can i have #1977? year of truck, not birth year. truck is older than me, not to make anyone feel old, cuz your only as old as you feel, but im already broken down and beat up


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 3, 2008)

try some "water weld"   like JB weld but made for underwater.  look at osh, HD etc.  


prolly gunna need a sticker over it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> down to the pipa since brucie got injured in action. WHATS THE BEST WAY TO REPAIR MY BINGER? was thinking put a layer of silicone solid on bottom 2 inches for protection too but that will look crappy, any suggestions?
> 
> can i have #1977? year of truck, not birth year. truck is older than me, not to make anyone feel old, cuz your only as old as you feel, but im already broken down and beat up


 
Glad to have you here ..the CEO TOA will be back..until then hold this..:bong1: ...and AGU has the answer for your water pipe..be sure its water weld..Good luck someguy


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 3, 2008)

its coming its coming run run run, get your bong it will be 420 before you know it (east coast):bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

Im Ready...


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill be BHC #911, so i feel like I'm getting one up on LEO every time I toke up one with you guys 

Heres my baby... she's pretty new, and tokes SO smoothe so fineeee
Shes ma angel


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

* Some very cool bongs here  :aok: *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone up for a. :bong1: 

i've already had a few but what can a few more hurt..?


----------



## Larnek (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally got away from work long enough to join, so figure out a good reason to smoke one at 6:20. Oh wait I got one, just because!   Here's my piggie now, waiting eagerly for me.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry it took a while bro... 
I was off tokin ma bong 

Actually a different one... a multicoloured one called smily 

Hes on these forums somewhere here...
SLOMO... light up my brother!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 3, 2008)

man i think im done for the night, i had a package dropped off earlier today that was alot better than the last one he brought so im pretty stoned and it show no signs of fading so far no need to smoke anymore. wow that was hard to type.lol


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 3, 2008)

MAN I hear ya, it takes me 5 times to type up a sentence just so I manage to hit the right keys so I can sound all articulate 

Haha I think I'm done...
Seb... out.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

*tokin one for the bong hitters club of mar. passion* i like the glass work,how many club members r you at now trillions? this bong hitters club is makin its way across the forum like a horney dog in a trailor park.way to go,very successful club =)


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey everyone count me in as well!

:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

that looks like the death chair,looks like a hitter for sure.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 3, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> that looks like the death chair,looks like a hitter for sure.



LOL! It keeps me from sitting here too long, I love to get outside after a nice session, or play some records.  So overall the death chair doesn't get frequented too often. :bong1: :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

Missed my 8:40 tonight cause i had to take the older kids to the fireworks tonight and drop them off till alter on so im late and my bad, but im in now and BONGS AWAY:bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

no we are all still here slow-

OK new members, please with your post give me a member number so i can have it recorded-

other ppl wanting to join- if i missed you let me know this thread got long fast- anybody i left out make sure your member number is in bold so i can see it through all the other posts.

and im adding a poll when our smoking sessions will be.

more info comming- give me some time....

TofA


----------



## juicebox (Jul 3, 2008)

is #251 taken?


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 3, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> no we are all still here slow-
> 
> OK new members, please with your post give me a member number so i can have it recorded-
> 
> ...



Sorry got a bit excited! *#999 *if possible.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

juice you on as #251, blip you got it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

okay comeing up on 8:40 Here in 4 min 20 sec...:bong1: meetings in..


----------



## ishnish (Jul 3, 2008)

hmmm.. we should make a special clock stuck on 4:20 just for us in the BHC.
so at any time... at any place...... and for any reason,  we can smoke down!!
(even tho we do this anyway) 
  :bong2:


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

toa- *1977*


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

aloha BHC members and prospects.  i space out for a few minutes and the clubhouse turned into a glass show ! unbelieveable people, i love it:bong1: :bong1: very nice pieces ya'all:hubba: :woohoo: :bong1: :bong1: well i dont know who's_* next*_ cause like some others i read about took me about 15 min to type this:stoned: :stoned: anyway...here ya go, _*next*_:bong1:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

HEY TOA> I know all these prospects are keepin ya busy but you stop for a min :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

cmon now, i want to be official


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill pack your bowl someguy..just put your BHC # n your sig


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> hmmm.. we should make a special clock stuck on 4:20 just for us in the BHC.
> so at any time... at any place...... and for any reason, we can smoke down!!
> (even tho we do this anyway)
> :bong2:


 

LOL....yeah sometimes I re-set my clock..sometimes 420 times


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

someguy- i got you on there earlier  your good to rock n roll! 


:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> aloha BHC members and prospects. i space out for a few minutes and the clubhouse turned into a glass show ! unbelieveable people, i love it:bong1: :bong1: very nice pieces ya'all:hubba: :woohoo:  well i dont know who's_* next*_ cause like some others i read about took me about 15 min to type this anyway...here ya go, _*next*_:bong1:


 
Thanks lyfr, ill take that..:bong1: ...try typeing when the letter "I" doesnt work well..but need to hit it again...Here hold this someguy..:bong1: ..need to go to the restroom..:holysheep:


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> hmmm.. we should make a special clock stuck on 4:20 just for us in the BHC.
> so at any time... at any place...... and for any reason,  we can smoke down!!
> (even tho we do this anyway)
> :bong2:



ha uh ya, this ones been stuck for a couple years. looks likes a kids room shelf but its mine, no kids anywho


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TOA

You are real busy as of late huh?..be sure to take time to fire this up.:bong1:

We have got a lot of members my friend..Nice job


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

so new chat room somewhere?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

yes the info is on the way- trust me hang tight on that

"i got it on lock"!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

Im about to smoke a j instead of a bowl does that count against me? my lungs need a night off. that last rip about killed me.. like tryin to inhale milk.


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

your still supportin the cause.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey toa you got our shirts yet? jk it would be cool to have a logo or something for all the members to out as or with their avitar with the BHC and their #. im gonna try something i'll let you guys know if it works.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah avis would be cool......anyone else?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

i have a cool spiral tie dyed thing im gonna try to put bhc and my number in but im gonna wait till tomorrow since i gotta find the disc the pics on.. but i'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

ill donate moneys for a t


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

man its the 3rd, ITS SOUND LIKE A DAMN WARZONE HERE. ANYONE FEEL ME? atleast my pups not freakin!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

just come up with a common design and everyone can go have their own printed. it doesn't cost much..


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> man its the 3rd, ITS SOUND LIKE A DAMN WARZONE HERE. ANYONE FEEL ME? atleast my pups not freakin!


 yup, my doggy is...one of them atleast.  i just gave her a brownie so she'll be all good soon :holysheep: not really..she's in the garage.  the other one is like a big goofy moose and seems to enjoy them.  he goes and sits in the middle of the yard like he's at attention and just listens till they stop.


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

a dog that enjoys fireworks is prime!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> just come up with a common design and everyone can go have their own printed. it doesn't cost much..


 heck just get some iron on sheets and we can print whatever  want.  soooo,  who's the artist?


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

oh hey lyfr, nice binger art


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> heck just get some iron on sheets and we can print whatever want. soooo, who's the artist?


 
ya i never thought of that. good idea. i'd make my own for sure. big BHC on the back.. till someone asked what bhc stands for. i don't know im so stoned i might have to go to bed.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> oh hey lyfr, nice binger art


that wasn't me man...the iso did it


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> heck just get some iron on sheets and we can print whatever  want.  soooo,  who's the artist?



done few things on garage wall recently. the one on the left i ironically broke my face making. im no artist though. got some buddies that are though


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey lyfr i just seen the post about your wife and i have something in common.. you missed my response... go check it out... lol


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

hey i night a decent one drawn by another, sit tight


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

first one is a buddies piece, a BHC gentlemens t. second is mine for sh!ts & giggles. anyone get the reference?


----------



## pussum (Jul 4, 2008)

zoltan!


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

ToA you missed me out man!

I' m hurt!

#911 brotherr


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

I have nothing to do today, just came outa hospital from a knee operation... so I'll get working on a BHC logo to draw up... should be fun 

Ill keep you  guys posted!


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

And here it is.... colourful... bright.. optimistic, and TOTALLY BHC worthy!

Or so I think 
I just drew up the logo cos I was bored.. and I would otherwise be doing chores... haha!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

thats fretty cool bro.. i like the C blowin smoke rings. thats cool.. keep'em coming i'll try to get some done today and post em.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2008)

I cant draw worth a lick...but know there are plenty of talented folks here..sebstarr...thats nice but I dont see your #  in it...

slowmo77...the only way you can smoke a joint n the BHC is f you pass it around..didnt you mum teach you to share?...

TOA..heye presdent...m wondering why I have not seen any Mods in our club..are they not allowed to join? 

someguy...s that two hands passing a dubb?

have a safe and Happy 4th


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

today is going to be great.. weed and explosives.. what a combo. im gonna lite fireworks off a j and try not to blow my hand or head off. lol


----------



## someguy (Jul 4, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> someguy...s that two hands passing a dubb?
> 
> have a safe and Happy 4th



haha, no. reference to a kinda old, yet still stupid funny movie "dude, wheres my car" "ZOLTAN!"


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

Heres some more!

I redid my one, to include my number and name... and tweaked it a lil... because  i wanted a little more to it... 

And I also thought i'd do some for our members, being sharing and compassionate for my fellow MP's ya know?

These were the first names (well abbreviations) that I could think of for members, Hippy in England, and Trillions of Atoms (our BHC president :hubba: )

Here ya go people!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=271996Keepin the smoke cool! and does a goo job.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 4, 2008)

old hippie- gotta gimmie a BHC number!



seb im sorry i got you now- my bad brother-

and we have one mod- TBG is in the house!


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

No problemo man, now all we can do is watch our society SPREAD throughout the ranks of MP!

We shall RULE!

And toke repeatedly on the dot of 20 minutes past!
A... men.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

Sebstarr,  my friend,  i've seen your stuff before (right here on MP dont get paranoid ) and i must say...quite the talent you have puttin your visions on da paper there, dude.  :bong1: :bong1:  i'll bet you have quite a collection.  here's a little inspiration/motivation for ya (like you need it) :bong1:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

Cheers lyfr, it means a lot when you know your work means something to someone other than the mind that drew it... its funny... I love drawing but never really got down to doing it other than at college... but now, whenever i have a buzz or a bowl or 2... i just sit down and draw... whatever comes to mind.

So thanks man, i'll post them up here for you guys every time I doodle a little!


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

Well... i lit up... and drew.. listened to music... how about you guys?

I love to listen to a bit of calming music.. light a bowl.. and calm down, relax after a long day... its 8:30 pm here... so I put pencil to paper, and heres another 

I thought as it was for the BHC... it should be of my newest baby ... instead of posting a pic of it... i thought that i'd just draw it for ya


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 4, 2008)

And Again... blaze... and draw.

The writing of this one says:

"Life with throw anything and everything into the palm of your hands... The secret is knowing how to shape that 'anything' into something."

And yeah, I thought that up... it's not some dodgy quote from Obama or Jesus.  ... not that I am going to cast ANY opinion ono either of those people... I personally like both of them before I offend anyone.

P.S. Mods... Sorry about the religion rule.. and the politics rule..


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jul 4, 2008)

hey.
Its been a couple days.
that means its time to smoke another bowl.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 4, 2008)

hey i dont see my name  i dont care what number i get


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> hey i dont see my name  i dont care what number i get


i think you gotta pick it SC...might even be a rule here take this while ya think of one :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2008)

I am one of those that voted other.  I am completely random.  

Hits all around! 



Can I have 0u812?


----------



## karmacat (Jul 5, 2008)

Clubs coming along great TOA


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey fellow bongers, this is a pic of my smoking devices, couple of them still warm!!!LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

everybody who showd a bong pic- MUST give me a number..... i do not decide member numbers YOU DO 


so please, old hippie, sport, gettinggray,werdn and others get back to me! i need memeber numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

lets have a  session!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

what do i just pick a # out of the blue??????? if so BHC#37


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

Love the art seb! thanks for my new avi!!    i LOVE iT!!!


gettinggray- yer IN!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

:holysheep: :fid: :hubba:   i am a fellow BONGER YEA!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey TOA im down for a session when ever you are bro. im about to head out side and toke up.... bongs away!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah pas me a Bong..I gots a lighter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: :fid: :hubba:   i am a fellow BONGER YEA!!!!!!


 
not yet put your BHC # n signiture


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> what do i just pick a # out of the blue??????? if so BHC#37


 

No.....out of the GREEN ...:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

ok, lets hit the spot....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok did i do it right??


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

yup!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

To The Batcave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Does this mean its time for a gathering of the bongheads??


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes!  WHO IS ON RIGHT NOW FROM THE BHC?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

ok we got 4


and the current poll says to toke on 4:20 every hour!!!!!!!!!

whaddaya think?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

ain't nobody on that other thang.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

wait..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*I'm up fo a 420est session, 820gmt 

:bong1:*


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey is #59 taken yet?

Heres my other bowls


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

you got it old hippie welcome # 59!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 5, 2008)

I"d Just Like to say, thank you for this awarded #, and i will always do my best to keep her Bowl hot! FURTHER MORE i WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE BONG HITTERS THAT CAME BEFORE ME, ALLOWING SOMEONE LIKE ME TO GET THIS AWARDED #.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

we smokin in a few?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

....im smoking now!...............


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

im pretty stoned. man yesterday was the worst burn out day ever.. i bought a bag a couple of days ago and its decent smoke but yesterday all day long i smoked and smoked and smoked and never got where i wanted to be.. i just couldn't catch a buzz. now to day i've not smoked even a bowl, and half a j and i been ripped for an hour or so now.. that kills me.. i hate days like that


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*I'm headin for the bongin room, as it's coming up on 420 in USA, here's 1 for the road, figuratively speaking, I dont have to leave my seat to get there from here   :bong1:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Its about that time all so im headed for the spot east coast U.S.A. this is your 4:20 call :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*Time for a consensus,eh :hubba:

I got this ice bumped Molino Glass Bong, actually 2 of em exactly alike, and I have been trying the use of ice cubes above the bumps and water below.  

I kinda like the ice cold hit, but have also tried the warm water hit and it is hard to fault as well. 

then again, I've heard some folks use different liquids, like beer, juices, etc.   

What do you all use in your bongs???*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

I use some 90 proof Smirnoff in the bottom for my water and then some melted ice around the peculator and a few bits of solid ice over it and its nice and smooth :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*I was considering a brandy in the bottom, but I hate to see it wasted  :rofl: *


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 5, 2008)

One night when I was pretty drunk I thought I lost my bong and I found it in the freezer semi frozen.  Tried smoking a bowl and it was great!  So now every now and then I like to put some fresh water in and give it about 5-10 in the freezer then pack bowl and it is all good!  IN faact, brb.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

BlipBlip!! said:
			
		

> One night when I was pretty drunk I thought I lost my bong and I found it in the freezer semi frozen. Tried smoking a bowl and it was great! So now every now and then I like to put some fresh water in and give it about 5-10 in the freezer then pack bowl and it is all good! IN faact, brb.


 
*I think maybe crushed ice would be good too, no water, just a tube filled with crushed ice :hubba:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 5, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I think maybe crushed ice would be good too, no water, just a tube filled with crushed ice :hubba:*



Definitely gonna try this one! Big it up!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I was considering a brandy in the bottom, but I hate to see it wasted :rofl: *


 
Thats why you drink it


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I was considering a brandy in the bottom, but I hate to see it wasted :rofl: *


 
*now that's funny, I dont care who you are :rofl:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

man today went by so fast.. after my last post in this thread i passed out. sleep all day.. then went to feed my girls and broke a fat limb off one of the ladies. oh well i'll let it dry and call it test bud.. 

i love ice cold purple or red in my bong. i mean so cold its almost frozen its so good. smooth


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man today went by so fast.. after my last post in this thread i passed out. sleep all day.. then went to feed my girls and broke a fat limb off one of the ladies. oh well i'll let it dry and call it test bud..
> 
> i love ice cold purple or red in my bong. i mean so cold its almost frozen its so good. smooth


 
_*purple or red what, wine *_


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

koolaid. purple and red.. grape and cherry. lots of sugar


----------



## karmacat (Jul 5, 2008)

I can see that members have been on chat,but nobody there,seem to keep missing everybody.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*I used to love kool aid  :aok:  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

ya i've not been able to catch anyone there either. oh well i will one day.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

i don't like to drink it. my wife makes it for the kids but it fills a bong nicely to.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok my brother inlaw and i came up with an idea for  a short film like an hour or so.. i gotta tell you guys about this.. ok i don't know if you've ever seen the show man vs wild or surviver man. its something like that but its gonna be called stonerman vs wild.. include's walking thru the jungle of the outback ( the mountains outback of my house ) eating and smoking the what ever ediable herbs we can find in the hills( marijuana) its gonna be funny as crap.. we plan on being stoned the entire time. so should make for some good laughs. not sure when we're gonna start but i'll let you know.  any ideas for the film would be great.


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Ev1
SVS I haven't been round to toke with my people lately its been mad crazy here but i am around will check back periodically to see if yall are as well and lol i am burnin one for all of us!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Howdy Fellow BongHitClub Folks :ciao:*

*Here is the 2nd Molino Glass Bong, a freebie by the way   Notice the blue rim, blue dot on bowl and the ice catchers.  All ready to go with a hit of SnowWhite from last harvest.  BTW, that colibri lighter is great :bong1:*


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Love the art seb! thanks for my new avi!!    i LOVE iT!!!



Thanks a lot mang, it really means something if you know that your art is pleasing more than just yourself! 

Glad you like it man, it was just a spur of the moment thing, didn't think about what I was drawing until I had finished it!

I love it like that.

Anyways guys, I'm off to smoke a bowl, just had my eyebrow pierced (much to the dismay of my WHOLE family, but hey, It's not like I'm the angel of the family..), so I'll smoke one to take the sting away... well that's just an excuse!

Will post up as soon as I put the pen to paper again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

couldnt log into chat...oh well...Bong time..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

*time for a 420 :bong1: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 6, 2008)

sure is cant make the chat have to go out and mini bong it while i cook the burgers and brats mang its great to eat on holiday weekends.:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

yup..heres to the EAST Coast..:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2008)

Im right there wit ya man


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

:bong1:  :bong1:   :bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2008)

But....is that smoke in your BONG, Mr BONG?  or deadly vapors to render me helplessly paralyzed???....oh F it.....give it to me i must have it!




:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: uhg     ghh         hgh    k     krrr rrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

hey AGU pass that stuff over here..you bogartN it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

hey puff..:ciao: I need to run to the treat store..hold this 4me..:bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2008)

all for one... lol  j/k


  wow.......eyez really high right now....think i'm gunna go play a video game.

keep it real


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

came to see wassup in the bong sitters club today,im not tokin a bong,but rather a fat swisher sweet loaded with some sno ryder (snow white x lowrider 2) just figured i drop in and say wassup to everybody,hope you are all as stoned as me,and if not,ha ha!! =) -peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

gotta join in dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

gotta join in dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

im plannin on it my friend.waitin for the charger that goes to my digital camra.
i'll be a member b-4 ya know it.ill probably gonna have to be a high number,i think the lower #'s are goin pretty quick =) you got a mob goin,and your gettin more and more members everyday it seems. =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

*420 somewhere in the western states*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 6, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> *420 somewhere in the western states*



I like the way you think!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 6, 2008)

AHHHH how i WISH i hadnt smoked so much... im out now!

I need to budget. If only i could grooooowwwww.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> im plannin on it my friend.waitin for the charger that goes to my digital camra.
> i'll be a member b-4 ya know it.ill probably gonna have to be a high number,i think the lower #'s are goin pretty quick =) you got a mob goin,and your gettin more and more members everyday it seems. =)


 
Grab a number now just put it in signiture...welcome DAD


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

i actually have a 3ft blown glass steam roller,it hit pretty damn hard,i've seen many puke off it.the things huge.anways,off to work-peace


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally cooln off.  what better time to HIT MY BONG  and tend my garden  :hubba:


:bong:


:farm:  +  :watchplant:  = :heart:


----------



## someguy (Jul 7, 2008)

alright, 420 posts since my last visit


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Anyone from Greenland???  :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay i'll take a number...Bowls and bongs ??? is # 223 taken?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Okay i'll take a number...Bowls and bongs ??? is # 223 taken?


 
*ToA probably has a list.  Otherwise read the thread and make your own list and pick any available #*

*:welcome:*

*This :bong1: is for you tn toker420*

*this :bong1: is for meee    *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

Herre's my latest addition to the family, picked 'er up in gatlinburg over the weekend...color changing, triple blown...20 smackeroos, couldn't pass this up...If i can get someone to take the pic i'll get a pic up of my acrylic 6 footer...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Green Label Roor w/ diffuser
> Smoothest bong I ever hit.
> BHC #88


 
*:ciao: FLA Funk*

*How does the difuser work??  is it attached to the end of the downtube??*

*Looks like a great idea :aok:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

the list on on the 1st page second post 

*im adding tn toker now*- _anyone else_???!!!!!!!!!


*WELCOME NUMBER 223!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Comin UP on 420 on the east coast of the USA  I'm up for a couple :bong1:  :bong1:   :stoned:  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 7, 2008)

im in. what time is it?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

lol :bong1: time


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

And its *Official*!!!!!!!!!

*our session times will be 4:20 ....On every hour*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds :aok: to me cmon' 7:20


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong1: 2 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*I'm here for those mountain states  :bong1:
*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :aok: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 8, 2008)

*ROLL CALL!*


:bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh what a wake and bake at 6:20 :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

roll call, toa in the house :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Dubbs Up and Blazin' :bong1:


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

mann i just went to get my digi camera, to take some pics of my glass collection but my cameras broke... this sucks.... hopeill have some soon, but for now ill be smokin...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Its almost 11:20 do you have your :bong1: packed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

ill be ready wait 11:20 eastern time this where i get confussed you gotta know 420 everytime zone for your time zone? i think i keep up with that already haha... sheeeeet no more hydro only b grade for the ice bong.....


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

They finished the poll its every hour cause its 420 someplace


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

haha good to know ok..... well prepare the bongs...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

preparing the bong as i type well kinda haha


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

:stoned: :bong:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

smoke smoke smoke


----------



## Larnek (Jul 8, 2008)

Look at my sad sad piggy. Area is all dried up AGAIN... I need Doc to come pick me up and take me to when my grow is done! Then I wouldn't have to make it look all shitty with desperate resin hits. :angrywife:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiero ....pick a number brother!!!!!!!!

Dad where you at???


brothers grunt get in here!

smoking mom whered u go??

sport i have yet to see a pipe from u girl!! 

so what other mods????? the clubs to cool for you eeah? 

yeah im talking to you old men out there, runby, mutt, hick i know theres others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on down to smoke tillyer' *RIGHT*!

:bong1:


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

My number will be... 4,200! Unless 420 isn't taken of course.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

speaking of which,  .... SFC  MARY DOJU  JERSEYBOY N GIRL.....BELOWME USELESS MIKEY ETC....

*ALL YOU OLD SCHOOLERS GET IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*U GOT IT HIERO!!!!!!!*


Welcome our newest member HIERO!!!!!! Member number 4,200 (420 was taken sorry)

:bong1:

fire one up for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now everyone dont forget to put yer member number in your sig!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

ughhh i forgot my vaperoizer in the photo....


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

Smoke Smoke smoke...I'mma lovin it


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Better late than never :bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah stoner time...It took a few minutes to find my bong  :bongin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

vaper pics... mann forgot how conservitive they are...

i know not a bong, but i know bong people love their toys, mann wish i had pics of my perculator bong....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hello Chicago  :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 8, 2008)

man i missed out all day.. finaly had some work to do, but now im done and ready to smoke.. whos out there?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hello West Coast  :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:
 :bong1: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

ME! :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

still :stoned: here going for the 8:20 though so all you Alaskans and Hawaiians beware my bong is empty and I'm coming out for a fill up, how the gas prices out there??


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

high time my fellow brothers...Puff puff


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 8, 2008)

gettin ready to sample the hermie i ripped out the other day.. bongs away!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

:bong: COUNTING DOWN...:headbang2:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 9, 2008)

i think we need a designated @20 on every hour.  for some reason it seems i'm always gettin my starts round 9:20 or so.

:woohoo:    :bong:      :rofl:     :fly:    :lama:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

9 oclock 20 minutes and counting cant wait for this session, as i just finsished my iso hash oil!!! should be a good one....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*It's gotta be 420 in eastern europe by now, eh   :rofl:   :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

i'll be here at 1120 who else is here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

ahhh yeah i got my tiny bit of nugz and plate full of hash oil.... i should be good for awhile...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

11:17 ohh boy hashoil time.... anyone else smokinnnnn..........................???????


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hello East Coast of USA :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 9, 2008)

:smoke1:  I loovvee the east coast!eace:...Has anyone wondered how long 4:20 lasts or what???


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

down to my last smokage too, which is another concern.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hello Central Time Zone* :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> really need some advice, more than ever. i have never been so scared for my life and belongings as i am now. this person who knew what i was doin (by chance, not by choice), shes actually my roomies ex wife and babies mama, had called the cops on me inside my own house while she was trespassing cuz i locked her in my garage which has a garage door opener... so the fuzz came, i had to bring them into my household. i could have been charged with kidnappin the damn sheriff told me. until i said shes trespassin, had a way out bla bla bla. so, fuzz might know, hope not, was not questioned about what im doin. did have 3 sheriffs in my house though. cant really move my whole setup. yall dont know this crazy woman like me. was actually my first serious girlfriend back in h.s. im to the point of getting armored. someone please tell me what to do


 
_*not that this particular thread is the best place to post this kinda thing, but I'd say take down everything until you can lose this woman.  seriously, you know she is gonna tell LEO everything she knows and they will be back :hubba:*_


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _*not that this is the best palce to post this kinda thing, but I'd say take down everything until you can lose this woman.  seriously, you know she is gonna tell LEO evrything she knows and they will be back :hubba:*_


 i know, didnt want to post this. except ALL my close friend left on a campin trip i was suppost to go on. everyone left this morn and are out of contact now.


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

im legal though. im worried about thugs.... dont live in the best parts...


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

ill erase everything i posted when i know what to do. thank you and sorry


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

take it all down.. why even risk it at this point. good luck


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

oh if your legal screw em. if they come in your house shoot em. its your right to pretect your self and your belongings.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*legal makes all the difference   I'd just arm myself and protect myself and/or property*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*time for another :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Bong load time! Black Domina yeyuuuh!


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

"&#8220;Things fall apart; the center cannot hold; Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world, The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere The ceremony of innocence is drowned; The best lack all conviction, while the worst Are full of passionate intensity&#8221; - Yeats the poet" im a science math guy, can you elaborate on this?


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

loosed = loosened?


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

wheres that quote from hiero?


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 9, 2008)

WannaGetHigh said:
			
		

> wheres that quote from hiero?


The second coming by William Butler Yeats-
A math science guy? This is a poem.


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hiero_ said:
			
		

> The second coming by William Butler Yeats-
> A math science guy? This is a poem.



haha ya figured that out. i cant interpret it. tried, wanted a lil insight....


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> haha ya figured that out. i cant interpret it. tried, wanted a lil insight....


Here's the full poem if it helps...

   Turning and turning in the widening gyre 
    The falcon cannot hear the falconer; 
    Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold; 
    Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world, 
    The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere 
    The ceremony of innocence is drowned; 
    The best lack all conviction, while the worst 
    Are full of passionate intensity.      Surely some revelation is at hand; 
    Surely the Second Coming is at hand. 
    The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out 
    When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi 
    Troubles my sight: a waste of desert sand; 
    A shape with lion body and the head of a man, 
    A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun, 
    Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it 
    Wind shadows of the indignant desert birds. 
    The darkness drops again but now I know 
    That twenty centuries of stony sleep 
    Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle, 
    And what rough beast, its hour come round at last, 
    Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

whoa, way over my head. much appreciated though.
i dont understand these big words so im gonna take them as disrespect. haha j/k. maybe ill understand it someday...


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

That was deep.


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
  Here's my buddy !!! Can I have #00, thanks.
TNG

BHC #00


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

im sittin here smokin my bong that i had to throw a green popsycle in due to not having any ice cubes.had the ol bong club in my head and was wonderin if anybody else has ever had to resort to popsycles as ice =) thats what i call making most of whats in the freezer.i almost threw a frozen fish in along with it but it wouldnt fit =) (not really)  but yeah,green popsycle,exactly like usin some ice.happy late 4:20 i missed the session so i figured i'd have my own 7:00 session


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

lol never heard of someone doing that but whatever works right? my girl once used an icepop to chill her soda enjoy your session


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

haha no popsicles. ill go without cuz of mess. bingers broken anywho


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> im sittin here smokin my bong that i had to throw a green popsycle in due to not having any ice cubes.had the ol bong club in my head and was wonderin if anybody else has ever had to resort to popsycles as ice =) thats what i call making most of whats in the freezer.i almost threw a frozen fish in along with it but it wouldnt fit =) (not really) but yeah,green popsycle,exactly like usin some ice.happy late 4:20 i missed the session so i figured i'd have my own 7:00 session


 
:rofl:  *I had the same thought.  The OldLady left a bunch of those sugar free popsicles in the freezer and went off to europe with Her sisters for a couple weeks.  I was thinking of using a couple red ones with the red koolaid in the molino glass bong #2  I have lots of ice, I love my ice maker on the fridge  and not that it makes any difference in the :bong1: but I use the reversis osmosis water in the ice maker and it is great in beverages.* :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay fellow BHC Members I worked my A-- off today and its 420 here and Im sayN meeting now IN Session...:bong1: :bong1: ...:banana: :bong1: ...oh yeah...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

yea,you definitly have to pour the ice out and rince out the bong when your done.im just smokin outta my 12 inch purple plastic bong. i got it from my brother when he decided to quit tokin.instead of smokin he just drinks beer all the time now (when he's not at work)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Man Now Im going to go take some push pops from the kids..be right back


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

i got 3 mins........ whos joinin me for this much much much needed rip?????????????


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Man Now Im going to go take some push pops from the kids..be right back


no no their push pops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey New girl ...Hold this 4me..:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

whats it going to taste like...?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

let it rip..someguy..and pass it over man


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

session it is,i have four more bong loads to go b-4 i have to be at work i gotta be there at 10pm.. its 7:18pm here right now.instead of rollin a blunt,i decided to bowl it to see if i'd get higher..we'll see 1 down 3 to go =) to the head my friends!!! usually toke by myself around these parts


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Howdy West Coasters :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey DAD...Need a Bong Hit my friend?


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm. tastes like purp eark with hash on top. much better


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey ..Puff..how you doing my friend?..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

we are smoking pop cycles man..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey DAD..why no "BHC"# ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay DAD..not much time..here..hol this for me:bong1:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

no camra to photo my bong yet.waitin for the charger cord for it.had to special order it.i'll be a member b-4 ya know it,hopefully be postin some pics by sometime next week. (has a nice head buzz goin on after bongload #2)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

*holds your bong and charges you a hit from it for holding it*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

okay fellow Bong Busters...my session is over..I need to do some research...thanks for being here..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

DAD...Just put your # in your signiture..show Trillion a bong pic later..Did you say your # was b-4?


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

is it such an issue to call it a bong? had head shop guy correct me " water pipe" when i said bong. responded "i forget when i am sometimes". should we yall use proper grammer???? or code word?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

im smokin doggone mids in a bong. i have enough to be tokin from now to tomorrow.continuously. a dude i know that servers midgrade gave me a half for 20 bucks today because he was gettin ready to reup and wanted to get rid of it.its not some good chronic or anything but its some decent midgrade.its green and doesnt have that cornfield taste you find garbage mexican brickweed to have. (mexican brick weed=Poo Poos=shwag)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

okay..DAD...ONE MORE MAN...Then off to work..sorry..But hit it man


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Does work for Membership. lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

any bong i ever hit could be smoked with or without water/ice/whatever you put in it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> is it such an issue to call it a bong? had head shop guy correct me " water pipe" when i said bong. responded "i forget when i am sometimes". should we yall use proper grammer???? or code word?


 

Yeah...water pipe...call it a Bong here and they wont sell it to you:fid: ...gives you away...but realy do I look like I smoke that stuff..its for my sisster


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

"water pipe" "bong" "water bong"     Its what im Tokin! =)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Does work for Membership. lol


 
Does it Hit well?...if so then fire it up..


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

a vape? i dont knowwwwww....id put a good word in for ya though. as long as you support the cause i say is good enough


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

My Girl has ben Baskin in the sun today Think ill go say HIGH


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

lol,the lady at my head shop gave me a $200 glass steamroller for $75 after talkin to her about chiefin for an hour.they dont ever deny a sail where i go. the owner and the employees are all good people (that toke) Always willin to cut me a deal


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Does it Hit well?...if so then fire it up..


 
Killer hit when using Budha.lol


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

for some reason i can thank anyone


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

i was gonna put mine outdoors for the hell of it today but they got their first FIM today so i decided to just keep em under the flour. to recoop.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

ok,im on bongload #3 my friends.(dazin into the computer screen reading)


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

my first hit oh man it taste good


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

i need a hit.....there we go...much better


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

I need that puff!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

haha cool vape kgb30 they sure came along way huh, how old is it?

23 minutes and counting.... anyone tokin??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

you know it


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Almost a Virgin I baught it yesterday to save me from getting cancer. OMG man does it get you ripped.LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> for some reason i can thank anyone


 

:rofl: ....oh come on man..you find something to be thankful 4...:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> haha cool vape kgb30 they sure came along way huh, how old is it?
> 
> 23 minutes and counting.... anyone tokin??


 

oh...yeah..:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: This Puff For You ...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

still in session (just watchin the million dollar spectacular Price is Right)


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

**** i just dropped my water bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @#$% now i gotta go to the store and get a dutchy damn man


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah i wish i used my vape more then i do, but i love the taste of nice chron nugz... time to smoke iso oil..... peace


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

reply # 421 ohh mann thats gotta be goodluck look i just got 420th reply hahahahah


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

WannaGetHigh said:
			
		

> **** i just dropped my water bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @#$% now i gotta go to the store and get a dutchy damn man


 

That really bites man ...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> for some reason i can thank anyone


 

i've heard smokin mj can cause memory loss. haha get it thank think. it was funny in my head. lol gettin ready for 820


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> reply # 421 ohh mann thats gotta be goodluck look i just got 420th reply hahahahah


:fly: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48:    :48: :48:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

RIP to Wannagethigh's Bong


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*It's gotta be 420 somewhere  :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *It's gotta be 420 somewhere :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


 

This puff is you...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*WannaGetHigh can get a great deal on a new bong at Grasscity. my molino glass bong #1 was only $50 including shipping and as it turned out, I got 3 bongs for $5o, including shipping 
[it was all a mistake I'm sure, but each time I had em replace a part I got a new bong with it.  Fabulous deal!!!] *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*someone earliear said there is also a sinificance to 420 times 2 or 840. :hubba: I'm here for ya  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *someone earliear said there is also a sinificance to 420 times 2 or 840. :hubba: I'm here for ya :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


 




:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks mans really im deff. gonna buy a new one from there. The one that just broke was only a little bubbler but im happy it happened because now i have an excuse to spend money to by a new one!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

no 920 folk? im late but just as stoned.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 9, 2008)

I was out in the sun all day today so im late for sooooo many but im making up for it now  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: someonetake this before it hurt myself :stoned:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 9, 2008)

Super long day of work, then looking for a new place.  Finally time to take a hit!  Maximum respect to all the BHC members!  :bong1: :yay: :bong1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

ahhhhh my favorite time for smoke out sesh, right before adult swim...... 20 min count down, toke and smoke..


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

Time to hit my :bong1: and take a walk......its almost 9:20  :hubba:




We need a BHC get together.  Everyone should smoke some HUGE bong rips and watch Strange Wilderness LOL.


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

ment to say i CANT thank people earlier. the thanks button wasnt showin, must have thanked toooooo much brrrrrooooooo.anywho i can now and have. im out of my element today, names not donny if anyone gets reference (and you better!)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> ment to say i CANT thank people earlier. the thanks button wasnt showin, must have thanked toooooo much brrrrrooooooo.anywho i can now and have. im out of my element today, names not donny if anyone gets reference (and you better!)


 
yeah i knew that someguy....I couldnt t times either..then I also got server busy try later a lot..so I would say it has to do with that..they prob should not have done away with the shout box...I think the BHC by itself is eating up the server ..lol...enjoy your session..


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

shoot, just woke up from nappin with pup. dang hungry. what yall have for dinner?????????????????


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

like now, cant thank. we really need a shout box. (shhhhhhhhh, trillion has one in the works.)


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

My home-made bong I drilled out and put together tonight. Can't wait to try it out. 

Can I take #540?


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

are you f ing s ing me? nice binger. i want that bottle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks.  I posted a thread about it in this forum. It wasn't too hard once I got the right tools (and had a mishap and broke my first attept...  ).


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

not worried about the process, get me that bottle!


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol! Yeah, the vodka's not bad, either. I'd say it's as good or better than grey goose. I don't drink any more, though. My wife does occasionally, so we agreed it was a fine purchase. She gets some nice vodka and I get sweet, sweet bong fodder.  Win-win.

It was funny going to a liquor store and shopping for a bottle and not what was in it, lol!


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

can ya tell me the link to the thread?


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28299


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

ya i need to stop the drinking thing...


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

id thank ya but its not lettin me


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

iiiiiiiiii am a mannnn of constant sorowwwwwwwwww, ive seen trouble in my daysssssss


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

2:20AM, a bong load, and then sleeeeep.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a nice bottle bong jim.. i had one made from a grey goose bottle one time. it was huge. 

someguy i've been havin the same problem with the thanks button and the server to busy thing alot the last couple of days. maybe they'll get it fixed before to long.. i hope.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

hey slowmo77 and someguy same here it takes 5 mins say thanks, and server goes down a couple times a day... to many people?

well this bong sesh goes out to my old freind RIP mann...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2008)

hey slow...yeah I went to the chat room but no one there..Not sure I logged in right..as far as diner I had BEEF.."its whats for Dinner"..lol..need to sneak a wake and bake bong..then off to work...enjoy your session


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Clean and loaded 1st bong today  :bong1:*

*I like the ICE catcher feature except for the cleaning.  I have to put salt and iso in there and shake it hard for a couple minutes and then rinse.  I like using the non ice catcher because it's cleanable with just a bottle brush and some murphys oil soap.  takes just about as much time either way I guess* :hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

puffin i know what ya mean its annoying i try to clean mine as much as possible when the resin builds up it sucks... man you think ice catcher hard have ya cleaned a perculator?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*I havent tried a percolator, but I can imagine :rofl: 

I buy simple bongs that I can clean easily.  I like to use a clean bong. The 2 Molino Glass ICE bongs were freebies, so I guess a beggar doesnt get to choose :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

Jim Bourbon said:
			
		

> My home-made bong I drilled out and put together tonight. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Can I take #540?


 
*:welcome: JB  :ciao:

Very nice looking Bong you made there.  Did you have to reshape the bottom or did it come that way with the voddy in it?*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I havent tried a percolator, but I can imagine :rofl: *
> 
> _*I buy simple bongs that I can clean easily. I like to use a clean bong. The 2 Molino Glass ICE bongs were freebies, so I guess a beggar doesnt get to choose :hubba:*_


 

I slept like baby. lol   Good morning you all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah i made the mistake of buyin on haha well goodthing it had goodresale value haha just was a ***** to clean, where do you get those peaces for cheap man im getin mine from Local Head shop theyre way overpriced on the east coast.? that peace you have would go for 160 bucks at least haha....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*I dont normally advertise for places, but GrassCity.com is where I bought the Molino Glass Bong.  The bong arrived from the netherlans in fine shape, but the bowl broke when I put it in sonic cleaner.  I emailed GrassCity and they sent me another Bong[Molino Glass ICE Bong #2] and a bowl, but the bowl was shattered.  I emailed again and GrassCity sent me another Molino Glass ICE Bong and another bowl in perfect shape.  All for the original price of just $50 including shipping  :woohoo:  :woohoo:  what a deal eh??  3 very nice Molino Glass bongs   

BTW, when I went to a Chicago botique to get a replacement bowl, it was almost as much as the bong, so I went surfing and found 2 new bowls for $28 US shipped.  Now all 3 bongs are perfect and I even still use the original bowl, I just flamed the chipped area with a torch until smooth*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

ya i forgot what good deals they got online for everything, i hate geting stuff sent to me but doing with MJ but man cant beat those prices....i got it on favorites now, haaha i know the head shops must be banking of stoners especially new bong lovers as they break em alot more, is it discreet shipping?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> ya i forgot what good deals they got online for everything, i hate geting stuff sent to me but doing with MJ but man cant beat those prices....i got it on favorites now, haaha i know the head shops must be banking of stoners especially new bong lovers as they break em alot more, is it discreet shipping?


 
*it was in a plain box, customs label says glass pipe.*  :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> man you think ice catcher hard have ya cleaned a perculator?


Yes i have and i have to do it again here soon :rant: it bites when the perc gets clogged up with bits of crap. I use mean green and it eats it up or jsut soak it in ISO for a few days first.

Heres another site that has nice prices with good stuff

hxxp://www.bongs-sale.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

haha i guess its tobbacco pipe right haha, J/P... i dont know if i wanna deal with customs if i can, thanks dubba ill be checkin that site out now..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*I must admit, it did give me a suspicious smile to pick up the boxes at the post office 3 times in 6 weeks, all from netherlans, all with inspection stickers from customs  :rofl:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

:rofl: I have family that worked for some of the bigger aspects of the Post Office and let me tell you Ive seen and heard about some of the things that get sent through the mail legally and they just have no care or worry about the 5lbs that gets sent to X place so they can have it during their religous festivals


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 10, 2008)

Counting down...Git 'Er Packed :bong1: :yay:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

im right there with ya bro. but im not waiting for 420 im warming up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

ahhh yeah 1 hour 2 mins


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 10, 2008)

:bongin: ...practice makes perfect  ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Howdy Greenland :ciao: this :bong1:  is for you*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

Coming up on EST  im packed and ready got me a new tent out in the yard and i think im going to go smell it up  here in about 20 mins or so that is.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'd be presmoking in that new tent.. you know checking for air leaks and such.. can't never be to safe ya know. 12 minutes


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Howdy Bogota :ciao: :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*:ciao: NYC  :bong1:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

You know man that tent that i got would make a nice green house with that sun roof it has  :stoned:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

ya i've thought the same thing about my tent. it has like a screen top. my cheap setup is working so why mess with it. know what i mean?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 10, 2008)

:stoned: aaahhh...another great day on the east side here, i'm tellin ya this was good 'un, by fay  ...till next time


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

Time to put on my knickers and hit the BONG.....uh....i mean the links  


gunna drink some sangria before i head off.  Hopefully i can still break 45 on the front 9 LOL


its twighlight league bitches hahahahaahahah  golf is so much fun when you don't try to hard.


mmmmmmmmmm sangria......cold and TASTEY :hubba:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

before i head out for some sand play lol


let me set the mood head'n out the door.  Stoned and drunk of course.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDk_cwwNbI


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 10, 2008)

can i hear a ohhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh *kool Aid*


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 10, 2008)

man


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:welcome: JB  :ciao:
> 
> Very nice looking Bong you made there.  Did you have to reshape the bottom or did it come that way with the voddy in it?*



Thanks! The bottle came shaped like that. All I did was drill it out and install my bowl and downstem.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

well.....the partner cancel'd.   so while i was on my way i had a moment of clarity.

i pull the car over and call the course.  I find out that the maximum you can win is 2 points as a team.....not much to lose.(were in top 5)   its 108 outside.  :shocked:  we have many friends playin in the league...its prettty much why we play.

we are setup to play 2 women.  i'm high, and drunk, and dont feel like watchin them dribble the ball down the fairway, so i said,

"SEE YAh!"

id rather hit my :bong1: with my BHC peeps


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

So.....

Now that we have a club (Props TOA)


we need a meeting.



I'll be at X Fest in Modesto and Hempfest in Seattle


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

hello all bonghitter club members,stop in again to start a session with you guys.it was four bong loads last night in here with you guys,tonight i'll attempt 6 bongloads (to the head a.k.a. smokin by myself)
#1's gettin torched,who else is tokin?


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't been here much lately, but I would still like to join if you all will let me.

Here is my hooka.  







I'll take # 81 (if it's available)...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

:ciao: so what #'s are taken and which ones arent? is anybody even keeping track:bongin: :bongin: :joint: :joint: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :joint:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 10, 2008)

My guess is check with TOA, or just go through the whole thread and check it out...But i've not seen a list yet, it's nice havin ya AlienBait...Sweet hookah


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 10, 2008)

The second post in this thread has a list of names and numbers.  I just don't know if it is up to date.

Edit:  It was last updated 2 days ago, so looks like TOA is on top of things.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where's my folks on east?!?! ? Grab your :bong1: and get ready...I'm just warmin' up:bongin: ...Counting down:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

tn toker ready to get baked??? 47 mins and countin by my clock, for east coast smoke sesh....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hello East Coasters  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

MAn Alien thats a sweet Bong you got


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 11, 2008)

Well now i see we ahve some class AB has joined in the fun  WB MANG :ciao:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 11, 2008)

man i gotta stop takin naps. sleeping way to late. i've missed the east coast smoke to many times.. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

haha good ol weed naps...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hello Central Time zoners  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

:holysheep: ...sry i missed the last few sessions folks, i stupidly locked myself out when i went to check on my babies...But i still managed to get baked...After trying to get back in for an hour i  decided to walk up to my neighbors to use the phone...Well luckily their daughter came home and happened to have a little to twist up...and well after 3 hours or so i've made it back...What a journey, i'm tellin ya...I didn't stop swearing for 45 minutes ...till the next toke


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

...here's a belated :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 11, 2008)

*Hello Mountain Time Zoners  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hittin the :bong1: ...Like Cheech and Chong:bongin: ...SO WHO's PROUD TO BE A PART OF THE BONG HITTERS CLUB? i know imma lovin it!:woohoo:


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 11, 2008)

4:20 on the West Coast, it's Friday and I left work early.   :bong1: 



			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Well now i see we ahve some class AB has joined in the fun  WB MANG :ciao:


 
Ha Ha.... Thanks brother. :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 11, 2008)

:bong2: Here's another...why stop at one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

well the smoke sesh is dedicated to my buddy who couldent handle pressure of withdraw and shot himself RIP youll be missed, but never forgotten....

edit: so messed up the govrmnt over prescribes pain meds to anyone,teens even, when a good herb couldent kill a fly and treat many same things the pills can.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 11, 2008)

One word. 

BAKED.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2008)

My  :bong1:     usage has gone up 800% over the last month.


and subsequently so has my blue bong usage LOL


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> well the smoke sesh is dedicated to my buddy who couldent handle pressure of withdraw and shot himself RIP youll be missed, but never forgotten....
> 
> edit: so messed up the government over prescribes pain meds to anyone,teens even, when a good herb couldent kill a fly and treat many same things the pills can.


Hopefully he didn't have to die in vain, and things will change soon. Rest in peace.
This bongload is dedicated to the memory of your friend!! :bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

hey everyone grab a bag and bong and have a seat...eastern time zoners counting down...:bong2:  this ones for you [email protected] smoke!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

*I'll be here practicing and I'll open the chat   :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

im here and ready.. actualy im gonna go warm up a bit. i'll be here at 420.

you talkin about the bhc chat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

just got some bc bud should be a good 420....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

*yes, bhc chat  I've got the window open  :bong1:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

nice, one day I will post the bongs,  it need a stands cuz too much bongs sitting around my states hehe


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well here's the 6 footer i was talking about...give or take, i know i need another person to hit it...It's more of a novelty bong for me, it was the biggest bong i'd ever seen so i had to have it    ...Let's Hit IT:bong:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:



i want to see that 6 footer in action!  :holysheep:

Teamwork Baby! oh yeah......   :hubba:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/500/teamwork.jpg


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

why even mention the chat if your not going to talk to people when they say something to ya.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

sry i forgot to post pic on first post...But i having uploading errors on the attachment manager...Can anyone help me out???


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> why even mention the chat if your not going to talk to people when they say something to ya.


 
very sorry was off cleaning the bong


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

where in the heck can i find the chat???


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

HERE WE GO NOW...crappy pic tho sry


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice Chat at the BHC digs Puffn

lets make a regular time that most of us can get to.  Later the better for me.

420's to early for me.  maybe between 9-12 pm PST?????????


or maybe we just all pop in and out and see whats up?

Thanks TOA..


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 12, 2008)

where is the chat??? i see no chat


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

hope that fixed ya up toker. good luck


       Has anyone seen TOA on the boards the last few days? hope all is well


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Howdy Newport Oregon     :ciao:      :bong1:       :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## pussum (Jul 13, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> HERE WE GO NOW...crappy pic tho sry



That looks more like a steam roller than a bong.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 13, 2008)

What uop to teh 2:40 am crew!!!
:bong: :ccc: :afroweed: :bong1: :banana: :batman: :smoke1: :clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2008)

pussum it has a end peace you can see if you click the pic, that would be one hard steam roller to light, i bet its hard eneough as a bong? do ya need someone else to light it.... time for wake& bake sesh...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

:stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 13, 2008)

*Howdy East Coasters  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

:stoned:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 13, 2008)

AAHHH ...I've missed another session, sry guys...Best be catching up, better late than never..But no pussum, it's just like a 6ft acrylic bong...Oh how i wish it was a steamroller, that's one piece i've drooled over since i used it...It would be easy tho to turn the 6footer into a steamroller, and ya'd have another little 3 ft bong too...But it's more of a novelty piece i guess...Used it on just 2 or 3 occasions, the day i got it i had to go get my pal outta bed to come light it and choke it for me...It's not worth the time ya have to put into filling it up...
...Anyways, here's a belated :bong:  for all my ppls around the east


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

there you go a different pic of my pretty girl. and my application to the BHC

qualifications.

22 inch Glass on Glass perculator

18 inch soft glass single bub tall boy

13 years steady off the bong couldn't have grown up any better.

 :bongin: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 13, 2008)

*Howdy St Louis :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

so whats my memeber number TOA?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

nvm homie i got my choosen number
i smoke 24/7   so #247 will do just fine

might fine group of ppl we got here.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 13, 2008)

*Howdy Overland Park  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2008)

ahhh its that time again, my buzz is wearing off and time to go refill the ice chamber, and get STONED to the bone........ anyone out their?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

fer sure, packed one throught the bub, then the bong, now ......i sit here infront of this screen and the light kinda hurts my eyes. lmfao


----------



## boardercross91 (Jul 14, 2008)

ill post a pic of my collection up soon enough


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 14, 2008)

My bubbler that doesn't bubble...Though it would if i hadn't broken the stem, i'll get a new one someday...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 14, 2008)

:bong2: Comin' up on Brasilia...It's gettin' that time again folks, grab a chair...and your :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Hello GREENland :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's bout that time again here in the south...East Coast comin right up


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 14, 2008)

Warmin' up...:bongin:  would anyone mind joining me???


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 14, 2008)

* Hello Lima :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 14, 2008)

aaah...:bong:  HEY CARACAS! nice day on the eastern


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Howdy Mountain States :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## honeybear (Jul 14, 2008)

damn, let me just say, some of ya'll have some MIGHTY fine bongs :holysheep:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Howdy Portland :bong1: :bong1::bong1*


----------



## Megatron (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello! Here is my bong. Her name is Snap-On. I got her from a really good friend! Got it for xmas.. When I want to get really really  high, I just take a hit or 2 (maby a couple bowls...) Right now it's Hindu Kush loaded.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice bong megatron...Time for another great session on the eastern :bong: , i'm just warmin up


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 15, 2008)

*just leaving the greenland session for the East coast now.  :bong1: * 

*ps I'll be hanging in the chat until the chicago session *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

Loadin' up for the east session...anybody care to join me???:bongin:


----------



## Megatron (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm down, on the west coast!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

Another great smoke sesh on the east side yall:bong2: ...:stoned: catcha on the next hour


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone care to join me for a Central time chief down in 20 min?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 15, 2008)

*I'm still hanging in the chat clear thru the Chigago session :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

:bong2: ...Right here Funk , let's get 'em packed


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

This one's for Nashville yall....


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 15, 2008)

That a nice piece up smoke it up!:ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah 420...sessions in...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly: 



who need a :bong2: ?....I  gots lots... ...what a GREAT DAY..:clap: :clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

But its not a BONG!!!!!


----------



## HMAN (Jul 15, 2008)

My newest addition. I call her "Midget".


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry...not a bong, but i figured it would make as a nice addition...Welp, smokey time in Denver :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 15, 2008)

Midgets big sister........"Weeble"


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey, nice piece hman....Well , looks like it's just me today...hmmm, Let's hit it


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 16, 2008)

:bong::bong1::bong2::stoned:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 16, 2008)

Just wanted to stop in for a :bong1: !

EZ MP!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 16, 2008)

Midnight toke session in the MI, anyone out there to join me?


----------



## HMAN (Jul 17, 2008)

Mind if I join ya today???  Its about that time.......I'm going with the "Purple dragon". 



....."people say I'm no good, crazy as a loon. 'Cause I get stoned in the morning, get drunk in the afternoon"......:fid:



:bong: :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone has to join me in the B-Day :bong1: today so Bells up and hit them:bong2::stoned:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

dubba heres a BC nugz and iso hash oil mixed hit for ya..... straight fire.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 17, 2008)

*should be 420 in Europe somewhere  :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> dubba heres a BC nugz and iso hash oil mixed hit for ya..... straight fire.


 
Made me a 4 gm iso ball for my B-day  gonna be trashed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

ahhh yeah i made mine yesterday, got about 2 grams. 
happy bday bro


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy B-day Dubba!!! , i think i'll grab my :bong1: and hit it for you ...counting down for eastern:bong2:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 17, 2008)

4:20 on my end..........hit em up!!:bongin: :bong: :bong1: Happy Birthday Dubba!! Enjoy....


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey by the way the purple dragon...very nice piece hman...


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 17, 2008)

uber kief bong session, whos down?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## HMAN (Jul 17, 2008)

Fiiiiirree it up cat, fire it up!!!! Got ur back wit a AK nug.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Mind if I join ya today??? Its about that time.......I'm going with the "Purple dragon".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

yeah...and I smoke 2..:tokie: ...befor I smoke 2..:tokie: ...welcome 2 the BHC..just come up with a # no one has and Trillion will be glad to add you..smoke M if you got M


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2008)

need my lighter?...FIRE it up and pass it along man...you bogartN it or what?..Hey pass it to the Birthday Dubba...how old 29.99  plus tax right?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 18, 2008)

sorry fellas...was in jail! 

:bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 18, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> sorry fellas...was in jail!
> 
> :bong1:


:shocked: :holysheep: WB bro


----------



## HMAN (Jul 18, 2008)

4:20 again.....time to hit it, and hit the door for work. Enjoy all..........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> sorry fellas...was in jail!
> 
> :bong1:


 
thats not good Trillion..how are you doing?..what  did they get you for?

Glad to have you back


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*Glad to see you are back,  but very Sorry to see you had to do some time in the slammer ToA.     :bong1:  :bong1:   :bong1:*


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 18, 2008)

Blazinnnnnn anyone with me


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 18, 2008)

:smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*It's 420 somewhere, I'm always up for a :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 18, 2008)

8 days in jail,  two counties....got back and my grow had been torn down (woman got sketched) huge arguement and an even longer story... now time to smoke!


:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

sorry to hear that my friend...your woman was beeing safe for you...none of the charges are MJ related I hope..and 8 days i ould say it was time to smoke...what charges do they have on you?  will you be starting up a grow again?  thanks for shareing your personal life with us..what can we learn from it? Keep us posted


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 18, 2008)

well.... come to find out i had a warrant! lesson: DONT FORGET YOUR COURT DATE!

so i got stopped for a traffic citation and they ran me, i was downtown so i got took in there for driving on suspended (since i forgot to go to court they automaticly suspend your drivers lisence) then once i had someone pay enough cash they let me get transported to the county where the original ticket was @ no bond. i had to hurry up and wait to go court and handle the entire thing....

so lets say im tired and still hungry!

i didnt eat or drink for three days because the jail downtown was so nasty. i mean NASTY! I mean poo all over the place Micheal jackson style nasty.....


the running joke was-

i get out wensday...................






















....... whens day' let me out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 18, 2008)

thst sucks.. i was wondering what had happened to ya. hadn't seen you on in several days.. hope you got it all took care of..  i was arrested one time for drivin on suspended then when they come to bond me out, after they singed the bond they were told i had another warrant in another county so i had to sit there for a while and wait to go to the next jail.. then i had to get bonded out again.. it was not fun


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

I  hate to hear about that ToA...I've been wonderin' where you've been, it just hasn't been the same w/o ya around here...Welp, i guess i'm gonna start loadin up it up for another great session here on the east... :bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's another for the club...This one's for the last few days you've had ToA :48:...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*:bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

:bongin:aaah..great sesh  :stoned:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

i had a hookah bong like that it was cool till the tubes clogged up. man three days in a row i missed east coast 420....


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

i like taking the tubes and the top out, and using the wholes where the tubes are as carbs and just put in a stem in one...triple carb, it sure makes a difference to me....I love it, but i really need a new bowl...the one pictured is really too small imo...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hello Central Time Zone  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

didn't realize...:bong2:but i sure did make the central smoke


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 18, 2008)

Where is this "Chat" you all are talking about?

By the way, Trill, sorry to hear you were in jail.  Welcome back.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel ya T. Been there before.......sucks no matter what the charge. Glad ur back and rippin.........:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey trillion...is your belly full.. jail sucks and if I could of I would of bailed you bro...but lesson jail is no good ...fill your lungs with this..:bong1: ..its 420 here..and Friday Night.:banana: :clap: :dancing: ...Big fishing trip Saturday:yay: ..lets get this session going:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 18, 2008)

West Coast.....Friday......4:20.....:bong: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

hey AB   smoke it up...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] glad to see you too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

finally the herbz come around, sweat sensi..... lets get smokinnnnn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

The chat...is up but Im not sure how it works I got the email from trillion and have been there a few times but no one there ..lol...MayB Trillion PlayN...just kidN..it will be cool when it is working...now that Trillion is out of jail Im sure there will be some catching up he needs to do..Give him a few days to get back to life..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 18, 2008)

To all new members....WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!

gimmie time to add you- server has been busy....

will get you in and info is comming just gimmie time!!!!!!!!

thanks for joining and feel free to stop in anytime and toke with us!!!!!!! i hope to be there !!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 19, 2008)

Time To hit the Bong! Wait! its Always That time!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

another late nighter, woo hoo! thought i was all alone here tonight


----------



## Larnek (Jul 19, 2008)

Woooo! Finally able to participate after like 2 or 3 weeks.. Area got so dry!! I've already started but I'll be here at 12:20 CST! Its 4:20 in Dhaka, wherever that is, according to me computer clock timezone thingy.

Edit... Whoa I'm totally stoned enough I can't type 4:20 right the first time.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

toke up bro. its gonna be a long night.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

who else is out there tonight?


----------



## Larnek (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy 4:20! Puffin on the piggy bong.. I bought myself a glass grinder to make a bong out of this wine bottle my fiance decorated up. Think I'm gonna go for a glass slide for it. It should look nifty.:48: :bong2: :yay: Also just got back from watching Journey to Center of Earth in 3D, its a pretty fun high movie, wicked cool special effects in some places.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i figured it would be a good movie.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

ughhh that chronic makes me tired, didnt even stay up past 11 oclock on a friday now thats when you know its good green.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

Today is the day that i get to smoke my hash, im going to be so fried that i wont be able to stay awake for the poker game  :clap: on the 20s all around :bong1: up and lit so the world can have a hit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

nothing like being ripped at 10 am, wake & bake my freinds! man sucks i have some fire homegrown from a freind i wanted to share but my camera reallys broken now at least i gots lighter, bong, A grade workin.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is anyone out there for today's eastern sesh??? So has anyone been chillin in the chat ??? It's a ghost chat everytime i make it in there...but i say just give it time, our wonderful mods will have it together in no time...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

Since its party day and almost 4:20 i thought that Joe should come along 
The Hooter on the left is Bubbleicious and the one on the right is Stoneybud :stoned: and the bong is packed with hash :holysheep:

Pic of the bong was edited in and got a bit burnt on the way through :spit: wow was that nice and smooth and kinda sweet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

420!!!!!!!!!!!

well 4:20 by my clock LOL

:bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

:bongin:...ahh niiice...Dubba, you've got it made man, great bowl...Even greater buddha...Smoke it :bong1:
:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys... its a terrible moment right now... in 5 minutes ill have been clean for aproximately 3 weeks.

IM FEELING THE CRUNCH.

And it looks like it will be another month added to that... im going to live with family for a while.

Ahhhh how hours pass like days...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

be strong brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hang in there man...This one's for all the folks in Chicago :bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was just wondering what everyone in here uses to clean their bongs??? what would be the best household item to use??? and can you boil your bong like you would a pipe???


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 19, 2008)

*If the glass has ice bumps, I use isopropal alcohol and salt and shake it till it's clean   if it is clear channel, I use appropriate bottle brush, murphys oil soap and hot water.*

:bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what everyone in here uses to clean their bongs??? what would be the best household item to use??? and can you boil your bong like you would a pipe???




I found that ISO works great on the glass. Got a round sponge on a stick for cleaning fish tanks. Works fantastic. For the plastic girls I use a bio orange cleaner. Same sponge.......I've never tried boiling it though. With my luck it would get too hot and crack......not bad, just ever so slightly so as to irritate the crap out me.........:doh: :laugh: Sorry I missed the early run. I had to work. Got home and made up for it.......:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

ugggg busy day.... now i need to get lifted and see another day....


----------



## HMAN (Jul 20, 2008)

:bong1: :aok: :bong: :bong: Well, 4:20 here and time for work again......Hit em hard!!!!





looks like its just little ole me..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

time for wake and bake seshion, i be smokinnnnnnn.........


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 20, 2008)

this week i have to set her down....WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 20, 2008)

how long you gotta stay clean?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 20, 2008)

well imma go ahead and hit the bong one more time right now


then clean till friday.....just in case.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 20, 2008)

and on another note- since *i forgot* to mention.....

I LOVE THIS AVI!!!!! *Thank you BHC member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

time to start smokin to lift my buzz..... ill be idle for awhile haha peace.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 20, 2008)

Weeelll, due to work, I missed the 4:20 again.......but I bet its 4:20 somewhere. Thats all the excuse I need............hit em up!!!!:bong: :bong: :bong1:


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

doubled down today, hit it at 4:20 in the a.m. and 4:20 in the pm now its 6:20 and that was the b-day so hell with it im a do it again.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy belated.....sounds like you did it up right. Don't stop till ya get enough!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

not to mention the date is 7-20 just can't get this piece of glass outta my hand.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 20, 2008)

:ciao: :bong1: :banana: :confused2:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 20, 2008)

Its time to fire it up boys and girls!!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 20, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :banana: :banana: :banana: :guitar:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate to hear that you'll be puttin down the piece...no more smokie, that's a bummer...But if it's for the better than ya do it...I still hope that you'll be joining us here occasionally...Welp, today's the first day i've missed the eastern smoke session on here i think maybe   lol, but i'm sure it's gettin to be 4:20 somewhere around Denver:ciao:, so let's figure out what piece i will use today...:bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 20, 2008)

dang TOA i thought you were gonna have to quit for more than a 5 days. i say that like it wouldn't be nothing to do. but i bet i can't or won't rather. my wife will make sure of that. 

aslo i just made a little iso oil. that stuff rocks. put a little on a piece of rollin paper and loaded it in the bong, and bong im stoned. i like it. next time im gonna make alot more. and i used plant matter that would have been tossed in my worm box. so its like a bonus high. yippy


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

well where's all my fellow Bong :bong1: Hitters???!! C'mon, it's gettin that time here on the east coast ...Loadin' 'er up :bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 21, 2008)

i think the BHC is losin steam, we started out strong now its kinda stopped. im here and ready.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

Slow i'm glad to see how dedicated you are...Keep It up :bongin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

ahhh a hour late but i got sensimilla!!!!!!! finally the sensi comes around, any one ready for the 5:20 east coast i am.... lata


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 21, 2008)

*:bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

:bong1: hey i'm ready man, let's say hello to Boston :bongin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

ahhh 1 min lets show em BHC here to stay..... smokinggg


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hello Chicago   :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

that's right Toke...IT'S THAT TIME ...:bong2: Let's start blowin smoke :bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 21, 2008)

im so stoned, man that was the best hermie i ever killed. i sampled a piece and its good, i wonder now how good it would have been if i let it finish. it was two weeks early i think, or close to that. so stoned


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 21, 2008)

man im not dedicated, im bored to death. i haven't worked but two days in two months, things are slow. so i sit in my recliner with the computer in my lap. smoke and read smoke and read. not really but thats what my wife says. what sucks is im stoned most of the time and don't remember what i read half the time. then half way thru reading it the third time i remember the first two times.. never fails.. sorry to ramble im so baked.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually think i can agree with everything you said minus the wife and working out...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello fellow "Bong Hitters"..its past 420 here but gearing up for the 840..When I was on my fishing trip to Yakima, I found this glass shop called "The Green House"..they blow glass there..so I couldnt help but bring back a suvenier (check spelling)..This is a little Bubbler that sits on its side and looks very cool..I loaded it up and am sparking it for the first time here for you *TOA* sorry I did not shave first ..also is a shot of my everyday hitter.. 



Session is in...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2008)

:stoned::bong2:X2 had to try a mix of bubble and stoney and now i think im going to bed im ripped :stoned: that my friends is an offical 8:40


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

ohh sheeet... 8:40 must be kill,  my sensi is more of a sativa up high sensi.. welll time to get ripped and watch weeds.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

Sparking up sum bud from a bud. Red headed little thing........tasty though.:bong1: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

wow man this is weird i got the 420th post and 666 post on BHC thread.... weird well time to go


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool bub 4u2, love the frosted glass.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 22, 2008)

Alrighty then. Just waking up and its about 20 after the hour......time to start my day:bongin: ....anyone else in???:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 22, 2008)

*I think germany needs a 420 session about now*  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2008)

Im in...Lets get this day started right..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> wow man this is weird i got the 420th post and 666 post on BHC thread.... weird well time to go


 

i think you need some help my friend..lol..Jk:giggle:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

haha the number of the beast ahhhhhhhhhh, well time to smoke... on another note im showing my truck later so wish me luck!!

i like the frosted glass 4u2 was it more then the normal glass, i know the roars like that go for more?


----------



## HMAN (Jul 22, 2008)

Creepin on the 20 here.......lock n load!!!!!:bong: :headbang2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 22, 2008)

*Howdy BHC :ciao: * :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 22, 2008)

20 again!!!!! Time for me to stop hitting the Ubie:joint:  and fire up the bong!!!:bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 22, 2008)

Very Nice piece 4u2...I love that frosted glass... :bongin: Well , i'm gettin ready for our eastern session  , let's hit it... :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 22, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   _*Hello Mountain States!!!*_


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> haha the number of the beast ahhhhhhhhhh, well time to smoke... on another note im showing my truck later so wish me luck!!
> 
> i like the frosted glass 4u2 was it more then the normal glass, i know the roars like that go for more?


 

I paid $35.00 USA..not sure if thats good or bad..this is only the 2nd bubbler I baught..knew I wanted something...they had some really huge Bongs ..how do you hide them.?..i suppose you dont..I liked it when the fella said single bubbler..cause thats me ..this is easy to hide


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey 4u2, that's a great deal is ya ask me...I don't know if i posted a pic or not of my sidecart bubbler and i paid roughly 75bucks for it, and i'd say let's swap out any day  , aah well...I'm workin up some ISO hashoil at the moment, haven't tried it in a few years...Wish me luck, altought a i think a monkey could do it ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

4u2 yeah man thats a crazy good deal well compared to local head shops at least. yeah on hiding my bong, bubblers i been working on makin my closet flower box and veg clone area so stealth i dont have a good spot but in the open ahha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2008)

comeing up on 840 ..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## gmo (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in!  BHC member 750 reporting for duty.  And pics of the arsenal too...


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the home made Gravity Bongs are really cool.


I will get some pics of the Hookah next time me and
my bassist get up to smoke.


Oh... I cant haz taht number..:holysheep:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 23, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Well the home made Gravity Bongs are really cool.
> 
> 
> I will get some pics of the Hookah next time me and
> ...


 
Thanks for joining us here at the BHC. Like to see the Hookah....
Sorry, BHC #666 is already taken......That's Dubbaman!!!
Check the first page of this thread and you'll see the members and 
their respective numbers.....creeping on the 20 here.......hit em up!!!:bong2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

i havent used the GB in a couple years but man dont use tinfoil go steal a socket from home depot if you have to.... i read some where puts harmfull vapors off i also use to use tin foil but youll neva catch me without glass bong, blunt, or joint now, as i dont want screw up my lungs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i havent used the GB in a couple years but man dont use tinfoil go steal a socket from home depot if you have to.... i read some where puts harmfull vapors off i also use to use tin foil but youll neva catch me without glass bong, blunt, or joint now, as i dont want screw up my lungs.


 

yeah I read that foil was bad as well...I allso remember when they said asspestose was the way of the future...and if it's needed in a pinch I would use it..but I do prefer my glass and steal...and soda cans are easier to come by...Smoke it up...its 420 somewhere


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah i thought hittin it outta tinfoil tasted harsher.... better safe then sorry well sheeeeeet i been makin a new veg area gonna toss the rubbermaid move into wardrobe!!! ultra stealthy, well 4:20 break whos smokin!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey gmo, welcome to the club man...Ya got some verry nice pieces there,i like...Welp, it's gettin that time here, comin up on 4:20 Eastern...Got some nice hash oil waitin for this sesh,:bong:  This one's for Georgia!:bongin:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 23, 2008)

On the 20 here. Hit em if ya gots em!!!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 24, 2008)

Agent *006* presents the hookah... Pics taken today with my cell phone. Fresh for ya, and dont usually use tin foil, But the weed was broken up a little much and would have fell
into the water without a smaller hole screen. Last week we were packing the actual bowl full. Talk about being up in the clouds:fly: :huh: :bongin: 


Say hello to the real sicknasty........:holysheep:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i havent used the GB in a couple years but man dont use tinfoil go steal a socket from home depot if you have to.... i read some where puts harmfull vapors off i also use to use tin foil but youll neva catch me without glass bong, blunt, or joint now, as i dont want screw up my lungs.


 
I have plenty of sockets and such. It was my first GB experiment,
I havent smoked out of tin foil very much at all. But i wanted
to get the basic thing down as I thought it was an interesting
DIY type of thing.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 24, 2008)

Im fading... its now been a month to the day of me not having any AT ALL...

On holiday in portugal... you'd be surprised how HARD it is to find out here...


----------



## HMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Im fading... its now been a month to the day of me not having any AT ALL...
> 
> On holiday in portugal... you'd be surprised how HARD it is to find out here...




Bummer. Hang in there. Vacation will be over soon. I spent a month in Peru. Had a hard time finding smoke there too.....found 'other' things cheap and easy, but not smoke. I feel ya!!:hubba:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

20 up!!!! Hit em hard:bong1: :bong1: :bong: .....any joiners this morn?? Gonna try a little bud I plucked from Jr. the other day. She's close.....


----------



## HMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

420 here again........lets rock....anyone??:bong:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 24, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> 420 here again........lets rock....anyone??:bong:


 
Yeah outta the hookah.


What do you think about teh hookahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

I baught a new bong....


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB that is FYN!!!

How much did that lil fella cost ya?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> KGB that is FYN!!!
> 
> How much did that lil fella cost ya?


 

Home boy price.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 24, 2008)

nice piece man :aok: is everyone on the west side ready


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> nice piece man :aok: is everyone on the west side ready


 
Always ready to burn..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 24, 2008)

*Time for them Mountain folks to get lit, eh.  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :afroweed: :ccc: :48: :bong2:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

whats #'s available toa?   Heres my bong submission..nothin too special,but it does hit like a champ.-peace


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 24, 2008)

Real nice piece KGB,  i love it...I guess i'll join ya guys here for the western sesh, missed the eastern....So i'll catch ya on the twen everybody :bong:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whats #'s available toa?   Heres my bong submission..nothin too special,but it does hit like a champ.-peace




Sweet!! Check the first page to see TOA's list of members and numbers......Welcome to the BHC!!


----------



## Larnek (Jul 24, 2008)

Its totally 420 east coast time!:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I baught a new bong....


 


Oh yeah my friend thats like mine I just got...fits Hand very well:hubba: 


so fire it up all ready


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whats #'s available toa?  Heres my bong submission..nothin too special,but it does hit like a champ.-peace


 

Hey AID..look at the thread start it has everyone and thier #...i have not heard from the CEO  trillion in a few days..hope is all well..lets spark this 420 session in his HONOR


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

:ignore: ok my friends,im gonna go ahead and run with 6420 (the last 4 #'s in my phone #)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres to you AID and other BHC members...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 




Thinking of you Trillion...Take care and besafe...:48: 


who needs a ...:bong: ..?????


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys Count me in!!
> and count Sir_Tokie in as well!!
> Here's our new baby water bong too just so cool that u got this just as I get my first ever water bong woo hoooo!!
> my BHC # is 067
> his BHC # is 013


 

Hay iI got a Bong Like yours and what a hitter and a sister too..
Great hitters


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2008)

Here a few of my bongs and the ceramic hasn't been used..


----------



## Larnek (Jul 24, 2008)

Dude that's one nifty collection. I only have this glass one with 2 different bowls. And a small glass spoon somewhere. I guess I just don't feel the need for other supplies as I like my little 9in.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great Looking pieces folks'...I'm lovin' it...It had started to die down in here for a while, glad to see ya her AID...Well i believe i'll send one out for Honolulu:bongin: ...i wish ya'd come join us TOA , we're worrying about ya...Here's to ya tho :bong1:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Dude that's one nifty collection. I only have this glass one with 2 different bowls. And a small glass spoon somewhere. I guess I just don't feel the need for other supplies as I like my little 9in.


 
That just part of what I have, I have a shed out there that has about 4 Bongs that r Hard plastic and don't like to use those Bong due to hard to clean and metal Pipes I had about 15 used one, from over the yrs but I gave some away to those that wanted to smoke again !
(I am Bad Influance) :hubba: .


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Dude that's one nifty collection. I only have this glass one with 2 different bowls. And a small glass spoon somewhere. I guess I just don't feel the need for other supplies as I like my little 9in.


 
Damm I just wrote a short page and had to do it over again Sever busy.

Well that just part of what I have and I have a shed that have about 6 Plastic Bong which these r hard to clean and 15 metel pipes which I have been giving away to those that comes to me to start Smoking again.
I am a Bad Influance !!  I didn't Understand those word when growing up !! it Not my fault they started or restart..:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Dam the first one  got posted after it said that the sever is busy !! That been happenning alot MP..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Oh yeah my friend thats like mine I just got...fits Hand very well:hubba:
> 
> 
> so fire it up all ready


 



:hubba: :hubba: :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Dam the first one got posted after it said that the sever is busy !! That been happenning alot MP..


 

Hey Flyinghigh....that happens to me too..frustrating..huh?  all I do is load another bong and wait 


Still no TOA?:fid:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

hey KGB  good morning..how about a sneak a toke?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

hey puff sparkin it up with us?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 25, 2008)

*Howdy BHC Folks :ciao:  I am sure it's 420 in eastern europe somewhere   :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> hey KGB good morning..how about a sneak a toke?


 

Burn it if got it oh ya!!!!! Lets party..:bong: :dancing: :bong1: :bong2: 


Good Morning 4U2Smoke.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 25, 2008)

*I've never been one to turn down an invitation to get stoned  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

ahhhh gots some jamaican sensi i can tell you cheap like mids high like dro.... well time to smoke and check the trichs with 30x later.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

welcome [email protected] it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

Harvest time...you need me to help?   i work cheap...lol..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 25, 2008)

*I'm smoking a Haze called SnowWhite, and I am very very stoned  :stoned:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoking Pink Mauii


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Taste awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

yup yup its getin close later tonight or tommarrow uggg i love harvest but hate it at the same time..... well all i can say is its funk bagseed hopefully have a camera today or this weekend, 4u2 ohh yeah its that big bro 2 whole cfl buds ill buy ya a plane ticket hahaha.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 25, 2008)

*Here's a pic of what's on the tray now.  SnowWhite cured 5 weeks.  Very nice smoke in a Molino Glass Ice Bong.  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 25, 2008)

i wanna taste! smoke em if ya got em.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking tasty Puff. lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

aaahhh...You two have got me drooling with those nice buds there...I haven't had the pleasure of smokin' any good cured bud in a good 9 months...And it's bagseed if that, but sensi bagseed ...Well let's hit what ya got:bongin: , it's gettin that time...wanna toke???:bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

:bong: :bolt: :48: :beatnik: :smoke1: ::joint4: :bong1: :bong1: :joint:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Let's load 'em up for the East coast...:bong2:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

OH ya lets burn!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Getttin' closer...:bong1:  warmin' up


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just about to clean some of my bongs , and i was wondering how everyone cleans their stems??? i went and got some rocksalt and iso...I'm just not sure about the stems though, should i just let it soak or wut??? :bong2:, i think it's that time! :bongin:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

I never cleaned a bong before only bowls of pipes. I think Kosher salt & ice water shaken is the method. I know there was a thread on it I'll look.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

You Tube Bong cleaning 101 .lol.. Just replace xx with TT.  Enjoy


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNVJ25frPdE


----------



## HMAN (Jul 25, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I was just about to clean some of my bongs , and i was wondering how everyone cleans their stems??? i went and got some rocksalt and iso...I'm just not sure about the stems though, should i just let it soak or wut??? :bong2:, i think it's that time! :bongin:




Hey tn, I just cleaned the weeble. She has a glass stem too. What works for me is a good soak in ISO, then break a toothpick in half. Use the broken end to "scrub" the nasties off. I've tried pipe cleaners, little brushes and nothing seems to do the trick like a toothpick. The wood won't scratch your glass but has enough 'umph' to clean..... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG GUYS! I'm back, and ive found HASH in this dreary area!

Hoorah!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

aah man i appreciate it alot...So using rocksalt, is the kind that says for making home-made ice cream the right kind to use for my bong????


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 25, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I was just about to clean some of my bongs , and i was wondering how everyone cleans their stems??? i went and got some rocksalt and iso...I'm just not sure about the stems though, should i just let it soak or wut??? :bong2:, i think it's that time! :bongin:


 
:bong1: *salt and Iso and shake it until clean.  you need a grainy salt like coarse kosher salt.  rock salt works for heavy stuff quicker but can leave a light film that the finer kosher salt scrubs away fine(mix a bit of rock salt and kosher salt). rinse with hot water and your ready to go again.  for the stems I use a heated ultrasonic cleaner, water and murphys oil soap.  for straight bongs a bottle brush, hot water and murphys oil soap works great.  everyone loves a clean bong  *:rofl:  :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*It's that time again :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Belated :bongin:...I'll be late for my own funeral ...Hey, thanks puffin :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*and now for the chicago folks  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

:bong1:...Ready again, howdy Dallas :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*a bit tardy but better late than never  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Jul 26, 2008)

Who's up for some bedtime riffs?:bong1: one more day of work this week!!!:bongin: :bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's to it :bong: ...I'm a bit late, but ohs well


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*Howdy Juneau Alaska :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## gmo (Jul 26, 2008)

Comin up on 4:20am in England.  Ripping one for all our British friends right now.:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 27, 2008)

:bong2: :bong2: 4:20 in the Central states.......time for work. Hit em up!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2008)

*Eastern states, the clock on the wall leads me to suggest it's time for a session  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm late I'm late I'm late...It was time to get baked! Better be late than sorry ...:bongin: :bong2: :bong1:....aaahh, cye in central :stoned:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 27, 2008)

:bong: Who's up for the Central bedtime bong??:bong1::bong1:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres my babies


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

:bong1: aaah...great sesh today on the east side...Here's another added to the collection, cleaned up nice and perdy...finally


----------



## HMAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Little late, but here I am!!! Here's the smoothest hitter I got....:bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

What's Up Detroit...:bong2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 28, 2008)

*Howdy Chicago :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Hit em up Central states!!!:bong1: :bong: :bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lets fire up. Cali


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 29, 2008)

5 coors lights and 1 giant rip off my bong (WW) and now i casnt stop shaking my foot hahahahahha


my mind is numb...........................:holysheep:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a Bong for yea All..

---------------

*Edited By Smokinmom- You guys know we have standards when it comes to this site and things of a sexual nature are unwelcome, so I deleted your attachment.  But ewww, no way would I use that, especially if I was a guy.  :giggle:   Is that yours?  *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hahahahaha flyinghigh thats good stuff, got a good chuckle off that.... well this hit of homegrown for you my freind.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here we go.......:bong1: :bong1: :bong: :aok:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 29, 2008)

a little belated, but better than never...:bongin:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> hahahahaha flyinghigh thats good stuff, got a good chuckle off that.... well this hit of homegrown for you my freind.


 
Found it on one of MJ joke site and figure I share..
:48:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 29, 2008)

4:20 Central States!!!  Lets rip!!!!!:bongin::bongin::bongin:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :laugh:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey...

Where is 4u2smoke at??..   Stop playing with the Tomato Xmas tree & lets burn buddie.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Comeing up on 420 here..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Comeing up on 420 here..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: All right little buddie lets burn...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Im still wondering what is with The TOA...I know he has court and mayB got some TIME..I will Smoke this session in his HONOR...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: Lets Burn It For Toa!!


----------



## HMAN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ready 4 a west coast burn?.....:bong::bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok KGB...pass this around..:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Load one up HMAN..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ok KGB...pass this around..:bong1:


 



:bong1:  man this is good stuff 4u2 what is it...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pass this Hman 4u2  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

: All right lets put some Pink Maui & lets burn.:bong1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah..wheres puffN Afatty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

oh yeah..:bong1: ..this is a good session..Im needing to hit the boards for a while..Burn it in style my friends


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 29, 2008)

Passin' through for a smoke! What up mp!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

BlipBlip!! said:
			
		

> Passin' through for a smoke! What up mp!


 

This ones for you Puff.. :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry all, keep getting a server too busy error....? thanks for the hit...:bong1: Try this AK.....  fluffy, but tasty! :headbang2: :bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Sorry all, keep getting a server too busy error....? thanks for the hit...:bong1: Try this AK..... fluffy, but tasty! :headbang2: :bong:


 

Alright lets burn it  :bong1: :aok:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

Time for a morning riff......... who's ready?? :bong: :bongin: Oh, can't forget the Folgers!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2008)

Let fire it up I am ready.:joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2008)

okay Im here..i useally dont smoke before 8 am...Here let me change my clock again...lol..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay Im here..i useally dont smoke before 8 am...Here let me change my clock again...lol..


 

Wake burn or coffe... Hum... Lets burn.  lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 30, 2008)

anyone heard from TOA? i know he had to lay low for a bit but i thought he was still gonna be comin around. anyway, smoke on.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 30, 2008)

sure haven't slo...I've been wonderin' about 'em as well, let's hope all is well...I worry about our leader, he goes off the map too often herre lately...But grab a :bong1: and let's not worry...:bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 30, 2008)

*Howdy East Coast Folks :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 30, 2008)

*Howdy Chicago :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Denver......lets rip.   :bong1: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

CALI burn time. Alright lets burn babe!!!.lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2008)

Coming up on 4:20...:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: ...:stoned: .....:aok:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 30, 2008)

When i clean my bong what can i use to get the butt smelin bong smell out of it...? :bongin:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

Try ISO followed by lemon juice n water....... should leave it smelling nice n clean....

Coming up on 4:20 in Edmonton.......let er ripppp.....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :headbang2:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 30, 2008)

Been without my bong for a week or so.  Wanted to stop by here for the first session in awhile!  Just grabbed some killers too!  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Try ISO followed by lemon juice n water....... should leave it smelling nice n clean....
> 
> Coming up on 4:20 in Edmonton.......let er ripppp.....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :headbang2:


 

Whats "ISO:?



.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay..checking in on the 840...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: .....:dancing: ....:lama:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Whats "ISO:?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

ok havent been to the bbc in a couple days, but i just thought i would stop by to get my 420 post...
smoke chronic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420 420


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Its time!!! :bong: :bong: Jeez, I need this today for sure.....just got harrassed by the local dogcatcher... I run my dobie at the local park, always cognicent of other park patrons. I can't run him on a leash cause he runs about 30 mph....I have to use a bike!! Retard sat an watched us run then drove over to let me know about the leash law........dumba**!! I guess QuikTrip was out of fresh doughnuts......


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's silly hman...Why can't ppl just chill, let ppl go about their business...I know ppl have to do their job but could they at least be understanding sometimes...Hit 'em up H mang :bong2: yeeahh:bongin:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Exactly tn.....my dog is with me more than most people are with their kids! I'm semi retired so we spend at least 4 full days together. He's better behaved than most kids too........oh well, we'll just have to avoid LEO from now on. We'll get there and have our run (which only takes about 5 min anyway) over before he gets done with his doughnuts!!! Lets fire it up!!! Got some buddys bud topped with some ISO hash!!:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong:


ps. thanks for lettin me vent!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

420 the donut  eater needs to chill.. Maybe some smokish would help him instead of a sugar high...     Good morning yal.. Have a good day..

Man I baught a gram of Red Bull from the club what a Indica high..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2008)

*Yo Iceland, isnt it about time :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets rip Central.........:yay: :yay: :bong1: :aok: :bong:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

whatever time it is im SMOKING..... SENSI....... tommarrows another day........... what more could i ask for, besides a fine jamaican chick..


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Here is a Bong for yea All..



Hi guys,
   I'm not trying to be a prude but do we need photos like this here on MP? I love this site because it's not like the others where they say the f word and many others with no censorship, or rude photos. I'm sorry but I find it rather disgusting to see this whether it's real or not, that bong looks pretty real and is offensive. It would be one thing at a girls only party maybe, but this site is for men and women to enjoy together and this photo is more like porn. Do straight guys find this amusing, would you want to hit on that? Just curious. Sorry, this is the only time I've been on the negative side and i'm not comfortable with it but feel something should be said at least for the ladies on this site. Thanks for listening.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't believe i'd hit it...I don't pass up herb hardly ever, but i didn't much care for it at all...But anyways, i'd say it's that time around Brazil...:bong2: Let's hit it yall :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I'm not trying to be a prude but do we need photos like this here on MP? I love this site because it's not like the others where they say the f word and many others with no censorship, or rude photos. I'm sorry but I find it rather disgusting to see this whether it's real or not, that bong looks pretty real and is offensive. It would be one thing at a girls only party maybe, but this site is for men and women to enjoy together and this photo is more like porn. Do straight guys find this amusing, would you want to hit on that? Just curious. Sorry, this is the only time I've been on the negative side and i'm not comfortable with it but feel something should be said at least for the ladies on this site. Thanks for listening.


 
*:hubba: I would probably hit it once, but not inhale* :rofl:

_*seriously though, I thought it was both porn :holysheep: and paraphenailia :bong: rolled into 1   *_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

hahaha thats funny bro... i think adult humor should be more overlooked after all we all agree were over 18.

well 4:20 east coast some sensi, with flat screened keif.... mhhmmmmm.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 31, 2008)

ummm...sounds good toke, Let's light up :bongin: Howdy east coasters, this one's for TOA since he's not been here to join us :bong1:


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:hubba: I would probably hit it once, but not inhale* :rofl:
> 
> _*seriously though, I thought it was both porn :holysheep: and paraphenailia :bong: rolled into 1   *_


  Too funny...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
  but the photo is not !!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cali burn time. Lets go.. lol


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Central states.........lock n load!!!:bong: :bong: :bong1: :yay:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hello Chicago :ciao:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Burn Cali .. Lets drop some Red Bull in... Hear you go Puff enjoy...:bong1: 

TOA this for you.:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2008)

Checking in on the 420 session here....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ..:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2008)

Checking in on the 420 session here....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ..:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets burn 4u2smoke


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Server busy again!!!! I'm in..........:bong1: :bong1: :yay:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pass it Hman:bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

Here ya go 4u2sm0ke..........hit er up!!!:bong1: :aok: :yay:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 31, 2008)

:bong1: :chillpill: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*coming up on 420 in South Africa  :ciao:  :bong1::bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

hows that snowwhite treatin you puff? is it gettin better the longer it cures or what?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hows that snowwhite treatin you puff? is it gettin better the longer it cures or what?


 
_*Howdy AID :ciao:  *_

_*:farm: My SnowWhite gets better up to about 4-5 weeks and then the aging just mellows the flavor somewhat, but the potency seems to remain a constant after about 5 weeks    :hubba: *_


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds good my friend,ill bet it gives one heck of a buzz.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> sounds good my friend,ill bet it gives one heck of a buzz.


 
*:hubba: Yes, very strong, and I find I smoke less than last gen too.  :watchplant: Going for the amber increased the strength of the buzz.  I find I get sleepy after about 6pm now, or 20 bongs or so :stoned:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

lol,i bet.i dont remember,what was your amber to cloudy trich ratio with her?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*:watchplant: generation 4 was 50/50, generation 5 is 75/25*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 1, 2008)

so the 75/25 knocked your socks off a little more then huh? i cant wait til im examining trichs.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*yes, the 75/25 really got strong at 17 weeks :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Howdy Brazilia :ciao:  :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Howdy Miami :ciao:  :bong1: :bongin: :bong2: *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cali burn session.. all right lets fire up...lol


----------



## HMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Here we go Mountain states.............. off work and ready to rip!!!:bong1: :bong1: :aok: :yay:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

:bong1: Hear ya go Hman.. Burn it for us..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump

.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2008)

pulling out the new vaporizer and the bong

whos down?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## HMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

MMMMUUHHH.......:bong2:  hellava hit!!!!:headbang2:  Who's up next???:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 1, 2008)

heres big boy and little boy i'll hit each a couple times its always 420:hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Some nice pieces ya got there PotHead...Welcome to the club :bong2:...Well i've missed my usual sesh, So i guess Let's say Howdy to Hawaii eh??? :bongin:  :stoned:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Aloha Honolulu!!! Here's to ya!!:bong: :bong: :headbang2:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Smoking it up Purple haze boi loving it...enjoy everybody


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Aug 1, 2008)

:ccc: :ccc: :ccc: :ccc: :ccc: :ccc: :ccc:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cali burn time.. Oh ya!!!


----------



## HMAN (Aug 2, 2008)

Wake and bake Central States........ time for work!!:bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 2, 2008)

home from a long night at work,time to toke some of this chrons i picked up last night.it smells like str8 up cat piss,smells right through the bag.heres a lil bud of it,this cam kinda blows though. FIIIIRRRRE IN THE HOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!whos in this session with me?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 2, 2008)

:bong1: :bongin: :aok: after a few hit off this stuff.i feel like my body temp is at 120 degrees,and i just choke my you know what off.this is some pretty good tree,i cant find 1  seed though (figures) but anyways,yea...some "purps" str8 out of 
the 3rd most dangerous city in the U.S.A. (If you dont know what city that is,google it ) a.k.a. its str8 outta the hood.Hense why its some "purps" ..not meaning the strain The Purps But its some good stanky kind buds with a purple hugh to it so therefore,its some "purps"  :hitchair: :giggle:  Gotta love the hood.its nice to be moved out of it,but its always fun to revsit from time to time. all in all it was a good day yesterday. managed to pic up a recipe for success kit brand new for 17 dollars (theyre usually 25-30 online.) so ill beable to start the Skunk x Haze plants on some of this bc boost,bc bloom,magical,and Sugar Daddy.im so geeked about finally being able to watch this strain flower.anyways,thaught i'd spend a minute to blaze and bull ish with you guys through this post.-peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2008)

checking in on the AM 420


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2008)

wow Im up early today....  hey AID..did you purchase that weed?...do you not have a stash going yet?  that looks like some good smoke...no seeds in it is a good thing isnt it?  when I baught weed I would not purchase it if it had seeds..its been years since i found a seed in my bag..that is why i purchased a bunch of good genetics...how come your BHC # isn't in your signitur?..any way have a great weekend smoke M if you got M


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 2, 2008)

good mornin' whats goin on dude? yea,i bought that yesterday,40 an eighth.its some good herb,not the best ive ever had,but good.anyways peace 


p.s. 
i need to update my sig im just waitin to see which strain wins my poll on mp determining one of my strains.ill try to update it when im not so blew out.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> home from a long night at work,time to toke some of this chrons i picked up last night.it smells like str8 up cat piss,smells right through the bag.heres a lil bud of it,this cam kinda blows though. FIIIIRRRRE IN THE HOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!whos in this session with me?


it might be the strain catpiss its supposed to be killer:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 2, 2008)

lol,sounds interesting,i think this weed heres just has a real strong sour skunky smell.smells very potent


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 2, 2008)

*I'm wakin and bakin with my SnowWhite :bong1: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: you can just call me the 8th dwarf  :rofl: *


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 2, 2008)

didn't know snowwhite had 8 little people????


you been on house arrest or somethin?   :cop:


or does she keep ya in the basement all tied up?  :hitchair:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 2, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> didn't know snowwhite had 8 little people????
> 
> 
> you been on house arrest or somethin? :cop:
> ...


 
:rofl: :rofl:  I do keep SnowWhite thoroughly tied up most of the time.  :farm:

got the molino glass ice bong nice and clean for the 420 on the east coast.  firing a few fouling shots right now.  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2008)

Ill hit it as well puff..


----------



## honeybear (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys, i guess imma little excited for my new piece coming from grasscity but i picked up the mad scientist 2 v3.0. its going to be so sick. everyone says it pretty much is "the ****" so ive got high hopes! rl pics when it comes in!






its small, little over the height of a corona bottle but its got a lot packed into it, diffuser, percolater and it can fit ice if u want. also picked up the hurricane precooler


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 3, 2008)

*:ciao: East Coasters :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:



BTW, nice glass, looks like molino*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow bro, that's a nice ...Very nice addition to the collection...Since nobody's around , i guess i better get on it here for the East Coast :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

Hitting it for the New Yorkers...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres a few of my glass pipes....every time i let my mom borrow one of them she somehow breaks it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> Heres a few of my glass pipes....every time i let my mom borrow one of them she somehow breaks it


 

tell your Mom to get a job and buy her own..lol..just kiddN


----------



## HMAN (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice set Puff..... always good to have choices.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

variety and stink nuggets are creature comforts i like to enjoy


----------



## lyfr (Aug 4, 2008)

nice collection PUFF MONKEY:holysheep: 
  Howdy members and lookers, been out for a bit and now only have one hand/arm to work with as due to cast i cannot bend arm or use hand. Soooo,  i've to take 1 handers.  its an old school bong ( my BHC bong in previous pics) with the carb as a hole in back.
  first tape carb hole with flap on tape for quick removal.
set bong on knee and hold steady with mouth when lighting.
  once bong hit is well lit and sure to sink quickly set down lighter and grab flap of tape for timely removal. 
  remove tape and clear bong.
  replace tape and repeat.

i apologize if this is a little goofy for ya, but im really stoned and that really is the way i'll be doin it for a while 

nice to get back and see all the new members/pieces!:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

lol !!! i remember having trouble smoking after beating myself up have a friend pre-roll some joints or assist you with the carb action


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah..Ill hold it 4u lyfr


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> tell your Mom to get a job and buy her own..lol..just kiddN


well, she buys gas station crap glass pipes and manages not to break them,but she does'nt like the way they toke so she comes and borrows one of my EXSPENSIVE bowls....ggrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 4, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> nice collection PUFF MONKEY:holysheep:
> Howdy members and lookers, been out for a bit and now only have one hand/arm to work with as due to cast i cannot bend arm or use hand. Soooo, i've to take 1 handers. its an old school bong ( my BHC bong in previous pics) with the carb as a hole in back.
> first tape carb hole with flap on tape for quick removal.
> set bong on knee and hold steady with mouth when lighting.
> ...


 
*I feel for ya lyfr   I will keep that in mind :aok:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've always hated loaning out bongs...I usually end up bartering and lettin whoever keep it...i just hope that they will enjoy the piece as much as i...But Let's Hit 'Em Up Brasilia!!! :bong1: :bongin:  :stoned:


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

i can see lyfr tryin to do all that stuff at once before the hit goes stale. lmao . im pretty stoned its not funny but i laughed sorry.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

C'mon Lyfr!!! You can do it!!! :bong2: ...That's some serious multi-tasking


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

puffin on some super silver haze and some mango damm there both so good
its always 420 to me:hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 4, 2008)

AAAh PotHead...You lucky dawg, i'd love to be tokin on either one...Never even had the chance to toke on any SSH...Well let's rip, a little late , it's ok...Eastern folks light 'em up :bongin: :bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Cali burn time.. Pop in some Pink Maui & lets burn..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

whats goin on dude! i started a thread asking everybody where youve been.havent seen you in here for a while.good to see everythings ok.i was kinda worried bout ya,you went from being a everyday regular to not being in here for weeks.i was curious as to what you had goin on.welcome back my friend.-peace



			
				lyfr said:
			
		

> nice collection PUFF MONKEY:holysheep:
> Howdy members and lookers, been out for a bit and now only have one hand/arm to work with as due to cast i cannot bend arm or use hand. Soooo, i've to take 1 handers. its an old school bong ( my BHC bong in previous pics) with the carb as a hole in back.
> first tape carb hole with flap on tape for quick removal.
> set bong on knee and hold steady with mouth when lighting.
> ...


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 5, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> hey guys


howdy


----------



## lyfr (Aug 5, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i can see lyfr tryin to do all that stuff at once before the hit goes stale. lmao . im pretty stoned its not funny but i laughed sorry.


 it is funny...hilarious actually (according to my wife who did offer to help but i'm too stubborn!)  says i look like a pretzel takin a bonghit


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 5, 2008)

ya i like to think i don't need help holdin my bong to. untill i get choked, then im tryin to hand it to anyone around lmao


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

haa...Let's Hit it up :bong: What's up in the Mid-Atlantic :bong2:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Sydney... Its 420!!:woohoo: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

here's a what i'm burnin'...Nothing special about it, but it's nicer smoking than looking...Oh how i wish this was some great haze or kush...oh yea, any bhc members caught this new movie "super high me"???


----------



## HMAN (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey tn..... just hit some fresh BB. Had to check her out.....not too bad, so far....
I've seen part of SuperHighMe, had to check the burn for a buddy. I've got it here somewhere. I guess I should check it out...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's awesome man...I highly suggest you watch it...If you like stand up comedy and the marijuana movement/prop 215...You'll love it  , if not then still give it a chance... :bong: :bongin:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well i've missed my calling on the eastern...Well it should be gettin that time somewhere ...Howdy Nashville :bong:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 5, 2008)

Good morning Moscow!!! Hit em up!!!:bongin: :bongin: :headbang2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 6, 2008)

*howdy chicago :ciao: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

A little late ...again, but i'll have a belated :bong2: with Chicago, :bongin: Anyone heard from TOA lately???


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

Count me in!!!! Got busy doing some pruning...... cut 4 tops and got about 156 gms. wet. Not too bad 4 a bagseed skank.....


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

Must be nice...I'm just now sorting the males/hermies out ...Can't wait for some nice colas Hmang, that's for sure...


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

Alright Edmonton.... 420 lets rock!:headbang2: :bongin: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 6, 2008)

*Hello Portland :ciao:  :bong: :bong1: :bong2:*


----------



## Bella420 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey ev1 sorry I haven't been around, My mom has been sick but hopefully will be back a bit more now that she is doing better.  I missed you all and toke down for me as I am right now for you all


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> Hey ev1 sorry I haven't been around, My mom has been sick but hopefully will be back a bit more now that she is doing better. I missed you all and toke down for me as I am right now for you all


 

That sucks Bella...  

I'll smoke a fatty bowl for ya.


Cali burn time..


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing better..... jump in when ya can...


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

hittin the bong with some super silver haze and some mango
pic-1 SSH
pic-2 M
pic-3 SSM----M


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> A little late ...again, but i'll have a belated :bong2: with Chicago, :bongin: Anyone heard from TOA lately???


 


Hey tn....He will be back soon ..Remember he has some :cop:  issues he's dealing with and sucks I know ..This just doesnt seem to be the same..I applaud *Puffin Afatty..for always beeing here *..I come in to read more now but still enjoy it...Still looking 4 my shirt..lol.want to draw my screen name?..If i like it Ill try to get someone that can tattoo it for me..I think it was *sebstar*..that did Trillions and yours...anyway just wanted to chime in  and smoke some :bong1: :bong1: ...Take care and be safe



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Bella don't worry, you're not the only one takin' care of ya mommy...My mom just had knee surgery and is down for a few weeks...Hope your mother gets well Bella... In the meantime , this :bong2: is for you  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> Hey ev1 sorry I haven't been around, My mom has been sick but hopefully will be back a bit more now that she is doing better. I missed you all and toke down for me as I am right now for you all


 



Bella......Family first....Glad to hear shes doing better...be sure to let her know we are smokeing this session in Her Honor... 



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey tn....He will be back soon ..Remember he has some :cop: issues he's dealing with and sucks I know ..This just doesnt seem to be the same..I applaud *Puffin Afatty..for always beeing here *..I come in to read more now but still enjoy it...Still looking 4 my shirt..lol.want to draw my screen name?..If i like it Ill try to get someone that can tattoo it for me..I think it was *sebstar*..that did Trillions and yours...anyway just wanted to chime in and smoke some :bong1: :bong1: ...Take care and be safe
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN



Hey 4u2, yeah i forgot about that with the law...Bummer, i miss 'em ...Puffin indeed is doin' a good job at keepin' it alive in here though, i applaud also...I don't believe i'd be able to sketch your screen name , at all...I'm horribly bad at drawing and anything associated ...But hit up Seb, i'm sure it wouldn't be a problem...And what're you talkin about shirt??? Fill me in...Anyways, let's hit it for fellow tokers in :ciao:Jerusalem on the A.m. and :ciao: Honolulu for the P.m....:bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

C'mon everyone...Let's join together for a sesh in Honor of those that's not able to be here with us at the moment...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

That server busy sucks man...I did like an hour long esay...I did everthing right!!!!  then this is what I get,," Server busy try again later"...never when I just want to say "hello"..lol..and then I loose all that I wrote...and turn of this Dam computer..



So im checking ing a bit late on the 840...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> And what're you talkin about shirt??? Fill me in...Anyways, let's hit it for fellow tokers in :ciao:Jeru


 

Sorry tn..you will have to go back and research it...lol...its in here...I like to go back and read the Start of thread from time2time ..Cant wait tilll TOA return...



Take Care and Be Safe Trillion of Atoms...


----------



## HMAN (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Beirut!!!! 420, lets hit em up!!!:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :headbang2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 7, 2008)

*It would be great to smoke those Lebanese :ciao:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 7, 2008)

I think i might have an idea..I i've tried to keep up for the most part, but i guess i have missed sumpin...But thanks mang, i'll start turnin back the pages


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Timmy?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Not in a while...


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Aug 7, 2008)

here are my favorites of my collection. just got the 2 pipes a few days ago so they arent nearly as colorful yet. but ive had a long relationship with the double perk and the zong 

can i be number 321?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well i'm very late once again...I did make the eastern sesh but was busy updatin' my journal at the same time...But let's hit it :bongin: ...What is up Mexico City :ciao: :bong2:  ...Love the pieces GreenThumb, i love stuff just like that...


----------



## HMAN (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Kathmandu!!!! 420, let er rip!!!!................:aok: :bong1: :bong1: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from Timmy?


 
why?...you have a question?...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> here are my favorites of my collection. just got the 2 pipes a few days ago so they arent nearly as colorful yet. but ive had a long relationship with the double perk and the zong
> 
> can i be number 321?


 
those are sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet......just put BHC # in signiture and when TOA returns he will add you...I was hoping a fellow friend here would get that # but don think she will join...i dont think she smokes bongs...I know  mayB she should start " JHC"  (joint hitting club):giggle: ..but  you chose that first


Hit M up friends...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why?...you have a question?...


 

Timmy is a good person little buddie...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cali burn time


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bonjour Paris :ciao: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 8, 2008)

*:ciao: GREENLAND :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 8, 2008)

*:ciao: Rio :bong1:*


----------



## lyfr (Aug 8, 2008)

getting a head start on cali...and they say we procrastinate :bong1: :bong1: .......next


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

I think i'll join ya Lyfr, countin' down till the :20 on the east coast ...:bong:  I've wondered about timmy too, ya don't need a question to ask about 'em...I think it's just nice to have Timmy around, can't help but to worry about our fellow growers/tokers on here...Let's Rip :bongin:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hit 'em Up...This one's for fellow tokers over in Hong Kong :ciao: on the a.m. ...East coasters hit it :bong: ...:bong2: Anybody wanna toke ..? :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lets buddie... Go CALI.Oh ya..


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Herre ye' go K...Hit it up :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Herre ye' go K...Hit it up :bong1:


 

Ok you TN go burn it....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am buzzed... Needed that


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

aaaah...That was good :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 8, 2008)

*I'm here for you Acapulco :ciao: this buds for YOU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I'm here for you Acapulco :ciao: this buds for YOU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


looks tasty i wish i could mix a little of it with this homeade hashoil knockout dragout high overwhelming even:hubba: a match head is all you need first time making it also first time smoking it:holysheep:i should have done this long ago i had the knowledge just didnt want to waste my buds but now i know its not a waste the amount of buds i used would have been smoked up quicker than the oil was i smoke about an oz. every week and a half the oil i made from it being smoked daily lasted about 3 weeks


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 8, 2008)

*time to get HIGH, :ciao: DENVER :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cali High time.. Lets burn


----------



## lyfr (Aug 8, 2008)

aah...good dinner...(fruit loops)  now 4 dessert!:bong1: ..and now i guess i'll catch up on the last 10 pages as aparrantly i've missed some happenings:stoned:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Loadin' a bowl for Juneau :ciao: ...:bong1: Warmin' up :bongin:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 8, 2008)

420 Athens..........hit em up!!:bong:  Neone else in???:bongin: :bongin: :bong1:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lets fire up on for Timmy..

Cali burn time   :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Aug 9, 2008)

light it up!!!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

smoke in peace


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Coming up on 420 in Abu Dhabi  :ciao:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

puff?...where the Heck is..."Abu Dhabi"...sounds like a good place to spark it up...lol..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> puff?...where the Heck is..."Abu Dhabi"...sounds like a good place to spark it up...lol..


 

*I think it's near bagdad, iraq :hubba: where the pow prison is, now imfamous for mistreating captive terrorists *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Now we are aproaching the 420 hour in Oslo, Berlin, Tripoli and eastern Europe :ciao:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Howdy Dublin, London, Algiers :ciao: it's 420 and time to get a buzz :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2008)

seems you know alot of places and when its 420 there thats cool
its always 420 to me haha im in smoking some K2/WW thats been curing about 8 months now with a bit of kiff on top out of my favorite bong:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Howdy East Coasters :ciao:  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> seems you know alot of places and when its 420 there thats cool
> its always 420 to me haha im in smoking some K2/WW thats been curing about 8 months now with a bit of kiff on top out of my favorite bong:hubba:


 
*I have help :rofl:  hXXp://24timezones.com/*

*BTW, very nice looking pieces there :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Howdy St Louis :ciao: Time for a :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 9, 2008)

That's right, Puffin's on top of it...I like to use my cellphone tho  ... But for now i'm gonna load one up for Chicago :ciao: :bong: ...anyone's welcome to join me ,  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Checking in the 4:20 session  here...Hey Seattle This Hits 4U  :bong: and get ready Porland ... :bong1: .   your next:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I have help :rofl: hXXp://24timezones.com/*
> 
> *BTW, very nice looking pieces there :hubba:*


 


And Ther ..i thaught you was smart


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> seems you know alot of places and when its 420 there thats cool
> its always 420 to me haha im in smoking some K2/WW thats been curing about 8 months now with a bit of kiff on top out of my favorite bong:hubba:


 

Hey ..you need to pass some of that over here..    that looks to be Tasty


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Howdy LaLa Land, and Vancouver  :ciao: :bong1: time to hit it :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

okay its comeing up on 420 here...I cleaned my bong..and getting ready for the session..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

time to get it dirty...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

i like that bubbler bro, reminds me i need to clean my bong and ash catcher out so i can taste the fine herb and not resin ash from ash catcher. i been holding out on the bong cause of that and smoking to many blunts, but ey they do the job just as good for a good 4:20.

4u2 is that some nug from your harvest?


----------



## honeybear (Aug 10, 2008)

hai guys, my mad scientist still hasnt gotten here!! I hope it gets here tomorrow though. It'll be one week by then from the day it shipped from amsterdam so I'm crossin my fingers (been leaving work just to see if its arrived lol)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

hey toke...yeah thats a small one from Top44..I dont buy weed anymore...I change my water every day...and clean it the best I can every week or so..Thanks for askin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> hai guys, my mad scientist still hasnt gotten here!! I hope it gets here tomorrow though. It'll be one week by then from the day it shipped from amsterdam so I'm crossin my fingers (been leaving work just to see if its arrived lol)


 
okay honeybear...run:lama: ...Id cross my fingers but I need them to light this bong..:bong: ..mine took 2-3 weeks..where did you order from?  and are you in the STATES?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

ugghhh i cant wait to not buy weed anymore, im almost out and got at least 1 month for my earliest flowers to finish. looks like another 400 dollar ounce ** huh well at least its hash plant strain. no thank you for making me go clean my ashcatcher man that thing got dirty for being 1 week old.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry my friend...the day is comeing for you to never need to scrape pipes for resin to get high....look everywhere for roaches that could be smoked...onece you get building your suply your set..I thro all that resin crap away now..and you will too...why smoke it when you have Budd?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

okay checking in on the 8:40


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Howdy Helsinki :ciao: time to get a buzz on :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## honeybear (Aug 11, 2008)

15 minutes early lol :bong:

no dice on the bong today, checkin tomorrow! yea im in DC


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see the new piece hbear! But i'm here w/ ya mang, loadin it up...Countin down ...Where's all our fellow east coasters at ???


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 11, 2008)

Always miss the 420 my time cuz of work! Meh, here's a hit for the MP crew!
:bong1: :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Here's one for you folks on Easter Island :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Burn time for Cali ... Oh ya...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Howdy Nome :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Burn time again...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Looks like I just missed the 420 session in Dubai :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 12, 2008)

Who's up for a morning sesh???? Folgers and a bong to start the day!!:hubba: :bong:  :headbang2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*I'll pass on the folgers, but I will never pass up a bong if I'm conscious :rofl: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Cracked a new jar of perfectly cured SnowWhite and thought it was worth a pic or 2  In the natural light you can see the nice mellowing of the green and the trichs almost jump right out at you :hubba: *

*Just in time to greet the folks in Copenhagen :ciao:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yummmmm.lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*tastes pretty good too    the buzz is outstanding :aok:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*:ciao: Lisbon   :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 12, 2008)

While this isn't a bong, its my latest piece of glass. Personal bowl..... its not as fancy as most of the stuff I've seen here, but it IS functional!! Hits really nice.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2008)

wake n' bake in the MI, for TBG's b-days who's down?
5
4
3
2
1
........:bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pipe Hman.. Lets burn for TBG's...


----------



## HMAN (Aug 12, 2008)

Gotcha........let er rip!!:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :tokie: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TGB!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Howdy Caracas and Montevideo :ciao:  :bong1: time for a buzz :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Looks like a good time for Bogota, La Paz and Santiago to join in the 420 festivities :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hello NewYork and points east :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 12, 2008)

...Well let's hit 'em up puffin :bongin:...Sorry i'm late, it took me a minute to find my bong  ...:bong2: :stoned:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 12, 2008)

:bong: ...this one's for TBG :bong1: Happy birthday Grunt!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 12, 2008)

has anyone heard anything from Trillions of Atoms lately. i know he said he had to lay low for a bit but i thought it was for a short time. i hope everything is ok.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea i've been wondering the same...Let's hope for the best...He'll come around sooner or later...A CEO has a lot of business to take care of ya know


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

* :ciao: The clock on the wall is indicating that it is time for all the good Folks in Dubai to hit this :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*420 in Addis Ababa :ciao:  :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh Vienna..... its your turn to hit it!!!:bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*:ciao: Zurich, your time has come  :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

* :ciao: It's now time for all good folks in London to hit this :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Howdy Nuuk :ciao: in GREENLAND  this :bong1: is for you*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 13, 2008)

Caracas, this :bong1: is for you :ciao: ...:bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Howdy New York, Boston and Miami :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Lets burn for the New Yorkers..lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Howdy to all them Hippies in Guatemala  :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: time to catch a buzz :stoned: *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Howdie Paris this burns for you.. :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 13, 2008)

420 Belfast......... have a riff :bongin: and chill!!!:aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

*:ciao: Time for all good Germans to hit this :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

* Howdy :ciao: Cleveland Heights, Ohio     Bexley, West Virginia and Stoney Brook, New York :ciao:  Time to Hit these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

:bong:Hittin' it up on eastern...late...again...:bongin: Anybody want to hit it :bong1: ...:stoned:  Happy Hour!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

*I had to reset the timers on my SnowWhite, but I made it in time for the east coast  :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

*Howdy Madison, Milwaukee and Chicago :ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry have not checked in for a while...been nice out and enjoying it....Getting ready for the 420 session here in 4 min 20 seconds...:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*Howdy Nuuk :ciao: Almost Time for ya'aall to hit this :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Late again...Better late than never :bong2:...Whats Up Halifax :ciao:   :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*I'm late  East coaster have already fired up :bong1: I'll do 2 for a penalty :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

AAAAH...I missed my friday afternoon sesh! Welp, it was for good reason tho, cleaning my bong...Let's hit it for Detroit :ciao: :bong:  ...Here' Big Blue and Little Blue, cleaned up right and nice ... Hit 'Em Up :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*Kansas City It's time :bong1:*


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

a couple for the cali 420:bong1: :bong1: a couple for the club:bong1: :bong1: and here's a couple for T.O.A.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ....nnnnext>>:bong1: :bong1: >>>


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's a :bong1: for Juneau , Alaska :ciao: :bong: ...late again :stoned:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

tn thanks for reminding me that time of the week where i need to clean out my peaces, the whole collection bowl, ash catcher, bubbler, bong, and 2 slide peaces. well now another rip maybe ill clean em tmmrrw haha.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> maybe ill clean em tmmrrw .


tomorrw is my favorite day...less of course yur talkin bout smokin some :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 16, 2008)

*Hit This Bogota  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Im in.....tn_toker...pass that Big Blue over here...Its 420


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey toke ya sound just like me, just one more and then i'll do it  ...Here's ya go 4u2, what's mine is yours' my friend :bong: sry so late, but lemme just take one more hit  :bong2: ...:stoned:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

That time again folks, :bong: Howdy Bakersfield :ciao: :bongin:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 16, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

smoking in this session...Im   going to go jump in a Lake now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Just moved my clock back again to 420...lets do it again


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's hit it 4u2...:bong2: i'm holdin big blue right now,typin with one hand tho  :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 16, 2008)

*I dropped by to say Howdy to them tokers in Honolulu, but I'm a bit early :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here we come Honolulu :ciao: I think i'll join ya Puffin...In the Meantime, :48:  here ya go mang...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

:bong:..aah, i love honolulu right now  :stoned:


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL I need to be in, along with IllusionalFate. Were here tokin bongs waiting for our *AUTUMN FALL* and we wanted to join. My number if available please number 666 if not available then please aware me lol!

Bong pics plus my hit passing to IllusionalFate now!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Dom! Can't wait to be milking NL out of a RooR. I'll be number 986.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think 666 might be taken' Dom...Check on the first page and TOA has a list of #'s...Just shoot 'em a pm and he'll add ya whenever he gets the chance...
 Time for a late night sesh ...This is for my fellow toker's over the pond, howdy London :ciao: :bong:  ...Very nice looking pieces by the way , keep 'em comin if ya got 'em... :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 17, 2008)

*Howdy Nova Scotia :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lets burn for Georgia they  need it.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats up Boston :ciao: ...And Howdy Singapore:ciao: ...Another great Eastern sesh, might as well smoke for the A.m. too :bong:  :bong2: ...who wants to join me, :bong1:


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

I WILL TOKER! I'm here firin up my BONG!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

...so has anyone been hanging out in the bhc chat lately??? every single time i go it's like a ghost chat :stoned:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

This toke's for Trill and Grunt:ciao:...miss ya guys :bongin:


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL ill hit one to them too


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 17, 2008)

Bong hitters club, huh? Do I have to post a pic of my bong(s) to get in?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2008)

doesnt hurt.... haha theirs a chat weird, anyways yeah this hits for cuba geting torn up. and soon to be me ahhhhhh.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 17, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Bong hitters club, huh? Do I have to post a pic of my bong(s) to get in?


 
:bong1:  *yes, post a pic, clean or dirty, packed or empty, and pick your own number, put it in your signature.  there is a list of already chosen numbers on the 1st page of this thread* :rofl:

:welcome:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 17, 2008)

*seems I got back in time for Kansas City and Overland Park to show Me a good time, eh  Hit this :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm Loadin' one up for Juneau :ciao:...And i'll say Howdy to Moscow:ciao: too on the a.m...Countin' down :bongin:  Throw us up a pic mistrising, the more the merrier...Puffin have u been to the chat lately?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Counting 5-4-3-2-1 ...:20 :bong:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, here's my bubbler, full of course. And, a pic of the schwag that's been gracing her. It's actually really dense and skunky, so I've saved a few seeds. Camera phone isn't crap for focusing. BHC #5150


----------



## HMAN (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the BHC mistisrising. Nice glass!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 18, 2008)

new peice today. LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First slider bong for me. The hookah can take a rest now.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*This one is for you Kampala :bong1:*


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2008)

hittin the bong with some Snow White sweet fruity smell and taste:hubba:
i would give it a 7 out of 10
it was grown by a friend and has been curing for almoast 6 months now
it might not be the most potent bud ive smoked but it has a realy good taste and the high is very enjoyable its inbetween couchlock and a uppity buzz so your just walking around with a smile on your face that you cant get rid of


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Coming up on 420 in Tripoli :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Hello Londoners, tis time to hit this :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> hittin the bong with some Snow White sweet fruity smell and taste:hubba:
> i would give it a 7 out of 10
> it was grown by a friend and has been curing for almoast 6 months now
> it might not be the most potent bud ive smoked but it has a realy good taste and the high is very enjoyable its inbetween couchlock and a uppity buzz so your just walking around with a smile on your face that you cant get rid of


 
*nice looking Snow White :aok:*

*My SnowWhite is really a HAZE, looks very different, from grow thru smoke :hubba:*

*:watchplant: this is gen 5, cured 8 weeks*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Its time for those partying in Rio de Janeiro to HIT THIS :bong1: and this :bong1: and this :bong1:  :woohoo:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 18, 2008)

Home from work and.... :bong1: 

What up BHC!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Calgary, Mexicali and Denver, it's time to fire this up :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*oops, it's time for Vancover and Seatle now :rofl: :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

* :stoned: Is it just me or did that hour go by really fast  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 18, 2008)

Puffin, this whole day has flew by...I've not gotta chance to sit in on a session all day! But i'm sayin Howdy Tehran:ciao: right now  :bong: Glad to see some newer members here, very nice looking pieces folks, also awesome lookin nugs :hubba: ...Glad to see ya keepin the session's goin' Puffin


----------



## HMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

420 Beruit!!! Time for some Folgers and a riff.........:bongin: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 19, 2008)

*ankora, minsk, helsini it's partytime*  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Azores!!! 420 time....:bong: :bong: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ouagadougou, it's your time too :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2008)

bong rips, then work, followed up with a spliffed rillo till i get home then im doing it again.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 19, 2008)

*no cities listed in this time zone, it's just us fellow travelers :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and perhaps the whales :rofl:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Sapporo, Sao Paulo, Sendai, Seoul.......... its your 420 wake n bake call!!:bong: :headbang2: :bong:  :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*It's time for the miami folks in Ohio and Florida to HIT THIS :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 20, 2008)

Let's  Hit it Puffin...Eastern Folk, Grab your :bong1:...It's that time  ...Howdy Virginia :ciao: ...:bong:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Burn one for Cali ... Oh ya.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*coming up on time for Chicago, St Louis and Milwaukee to HIT THIS :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

Hit em hard Heartland....... :bong: :bong: :bongin: :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Time for all good west coasters to HIT THIS :bong1: :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

Hit em hard Kyoto!!:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 21, 2008)

dayton


ohio


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*Howdy Wright Patterson AFB :ciao:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*KC, this :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: is for YOU*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a hit of hash for ya Istanbul....:bong2: :bong2: :aok: :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*420 am in Kiev :bong1:  wake en bake :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

fellas and ladies, so sorry im slackin- been out of town and moving but im BACK IN BLACK!

anyway got alot of catchin up! heres one for the TEAM! :bong1:


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

damn glad to see you back.. i was wonderin what happened to ya. hope you got everything worked out..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Welcome Back ToA, just in time to help me say howdy to them folks in Reykjavic :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL i been reading some of yer post man, u crack me up bro.....

:bong1:


thanks members for keeping the BHC alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

This :bong1: is for you TOA...Welcome back my friend...And here's for the folks in Halifax :ciao: :bong: ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Yo ho East Coasters, THIS :bong1: IS FOR YOU*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here we go again... East Coast, Light Up :bongin: ...Howdy Boston :ciao: :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Now it's that time for Chicago  HIT THIS :bong1: Bears Fans*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

A little late...But enough time to say Howdy New Orleans :ciao: :bong2:  ...


----------



## HMAN (Aug 22, 2008)

:bong: :bong1: :bong2: :aok: Karachi hit em up........... good to see ya back TOA!! Here's to ya!!:bong: :bong1: :bong2: :aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

well i missed 4:20 but crap here goes....


:bong1:


to all smokers of all kinds, we are hated by the many but our numbers are plenty- we will never die !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMAN (Aug 22, 2008)

420 Anaheim........:bong1:  but then again, its always 420 in Cali!!:headbang2: :bong: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well i missed 4:20 but crap here goes....
> 
> 
> :bong1:
> ...


 

Welcome back ...and we are growing...you have some catching up to do my friend...Lots of updating...Grab your Bong and relax you got a long Life ahead of you... 



420


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 22, 2008)

well its not 420 but its almoast bedtime so a couple hits off the bowl will get me ready for bed the mango strain is a knockout good night time smoke:hubba:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 22, 2008)

420 Helsinki........ light em up!!:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Light Up...Here's to Honolulu :ciao: :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 23, 2008)

*HIT THIS  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm late again!! Well, i guess i'll be penalized and have to take 2 :bong:  ...This one's for 'em folks in Knoxville :ciao:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

C'mon Puffin, ya wanna  hit this :bong1: eh ??? :bong2: Do it To it...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 23, 2008)

*Poor little :bong1: had to sit there a 1/2 hour, but I'm here for you now  :rofl:  :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, might as well start loadin' one for them folk in Nashville :ciao: :bong1: ...hmm, let's make it two :bongin: here ya go Puffin :bong1: , shall we?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 23, 2008)

*Seems like I was just here, but this :bong1: is for the Chicago Folks :bong1: *


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 24, 2008)

a nice "green" hit for me. Ohhhahhahaha  this looks soooooo tasty

..................oh yeah!  :hubba:


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 24, 2008)

all new members tell me what their numbers are and i will be glad to add you....


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


toa


----------



## Sebstarr (Aug 24, 2008)

TOA man!!!

Its good to see you  back, how are things man?

PEACE!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 24, 2008)

*Bogota, Lima, Havana time to HIT THIS :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 24, 2008)

hey seb!

whats crackin?


* time to rip one for that 4:20 somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :bong1:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 24, 2008)

Just played a great game of football now time to blllaaazzzeeee!  What up MP!  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2008)

thaught I would take you all Fishing.Got my Bong and some Bait:hubba: ..Did not catch any fish but did catch a good High and a GREAT Sunrise


Hit it up its 420 some where


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 25, 2008)

^^

Wikid man!  Passin' through for a bowl!  Hope all is well MP.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that piece...Ah nice sittin out on the lake w/ some the bowl  ...Let's load it up for Juneau ,Alaska :ciao: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet dude! you know I like that! Beautiful pipe brother! I wish I wish I was there fishing!   



:bong1: for 10:20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 26, 2008)

Just bought a new bong...pics will be available as soon as my camera stops hiding from me.



...can I join?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

*Howdy Halifax :ciao:  Time to Hit This :bong1:*

*BTW, Effen Gee, just pick your own number, checking with page 1 of thread to avoid conflicts, and send a pm to ToA and he'll enroll you :rofl:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

*and now for something totally different 

the local time is now 420 and I'm Hitting These for You all  :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's the way to do it Puffin  ...Smokin' Out the East Coast, a little late  :bong: ...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: i'm game Puffin...Let's blow some smoke  :stoned:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

*5 in a row is a bit much, phew :stoned:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 26, 2008)

We got the whole hour ...My prollem is just filling those bowls :stoned: ...not working w/ much at the time, till the great harvest of 08


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

*I still have 14 oz or so from last harvest, ought to get me thru thanksgiving  my next scheduled harvest of mySnowWhite :yay:

man-oh-man 5 in a row is coarse :stoned:*


----------



## HMAN (Aug 27, 2008)

Alrighty Beirut....... 420 time.:bong1:  Here its time for a Folgers and a riff..:bong2: :bong2: :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2008)

okay puff..Im hitting it and its not 420..please tell me where its 420 now


Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 27, 2008)

welp work is done- time for play...packing it up now!

effen i added you yesterday brother 

what other members have joined since i was gone? anyone? ive been going through the pages as i get a chance but if i missed anyone please let me know 


fire it up! :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay puff..Im hitting it and its not 420..please tell me where its 420 now
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Here ya go 4u2smOke  this link is a great world time zone clock

hXXp://24timezones.com/

:bong1:
:bong1:
:bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Aug 27, 2008)

N here's ya anotha...........


hxxp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/full.html


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

*Halifax, you folks are UP again, HIT THIS :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there guys, if you want I can make a special usergroup for this. Bong hitters group. Then ayone can join this group, or it can be a moderated group. Let me know!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks a whole lot MarP...It's nice seeing ya here, should've pulled up a chair and join for a :bong1: ...Well i'm always  late anyways, no need for today be any different  ...Hittin it for the folks in Chattanooga :ciao: :bong:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 27, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  ... and now for some mario kart...

later!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2008)

okay...just stopped in for a few:bong: :bong: :bong: ...and :bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned: ...okay now for some good sleep...Gotta get up at 420 to go get the lines wet :48:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*Time to hit it in Minsk :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 28, 2008)

map P why dont you join brother? :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*for them folks in the path of Gustav, I'm starting early  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 28, 2008)

The camera decided it wanted out of the Sofa's Stomach...


...or something. 

I had a few :bong:'s and snapped these:











Please welcome the newest addition to the "Illegal Functional Art Family" or IFAF for the acronym fans; Miss McTwist.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

* I love to sit and watch a storm come in across Lake Superior and over the mountain :woohoo: but I dnno about a huricane :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

to have it color change to pink/ orange, yellow color weird i guess it really needed to be cleaned. thats sick bong effin gee, need throw a ash catcher on that sucker. 

has anyone got any glass or bubblebags or anything from everyonedoesit.com? i wanna get a roor from them but want to know if they got good customer support over broken glass and all that.


----------



## computer07 (Aug 28, 2008)

I love her...er, him i guess, gets the yob done!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*I got EXCELLENT customer service from grasscity, arent they associated with everyonedoesit :hubba:  I did get a couple sliders from them, no problem and excellent prices. :aok: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 28, 2008)

:bong1: !


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 29, 2008)

do you have a different glass piece for every day of the month?


...or _year_?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 29, 2008)

*very nice bong ToA :aok:  :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 29, 2008)

*It's that time again :ciao: Nuuk Hit THIS :bong1:*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

4:20 bermuda....


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, we've had a nice addition of glass...Yall have me wantin' to go get a new bong now  ...but very nice pieces Gee, computer, ToA, and Toke ...Time for my daily LATE sesh :bong: ...Hit 'em Up everyone :bongin: ...What is Happenin' Caracas:ciao: :bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 29, 2008)

Is this the meeting area for the Brownie Hourderve's Club  



:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 30, 2008)

Still working out the slider parts but I'm happy with it.  I wish there was a faster way to look at all the pics in this thread!  Some pretty cool stuff out there!


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 30, 2008)

ROOOOOLL CALL!

If money was no issue....nor was your lung capacity....what bong would you add to your collection?

:bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> ROOOOOLL CALL!
> 
> If money was no issue....nor was your lung capacity....what bong would you add to your collection?
> 
> :bong:


 
*I think I'd like to try a roor, a really nice one with ash catchers, difusers etc.  I know it's all a name thing, but I never thought I'd spend the $$ for 1 myself :rofl:  :bong1:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 30, 2008)

Wikid piece ART!  What's up everyone!  :bong1: :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

*Been jokin it UP with folks about the nominated M VP :rofl:  I say this with all due reverance and sensitivity, SHE can hit my :bong1: anytime    :rofl:  FREAKIN BRILLIANT  :aok: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 30, 2008)

zong bong


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm lovin' it  ...Very Nice TOA ...Can't seem to never make it around in time for a sesh , but better time than ever :bongin: ...catch ya on the 20 Denver :ciao: :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 31, 2008)

OKOKOK...ive got some of my **** together! Now who wants to have a poll for the BHC's logo? 

ALL entrys are WELCOME! simple or non...photographic or non.... THROW IT UP! votes will take place in a month from today. GET YOUR SKETCHES / IMAGES IN   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BHC slogans wanted as well inside images or not.... !!!!!!!

rumor of an election is spreading as well.....we need representation!!!!!

toa


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Aug 31, 2008)

nice bongs everyone! im movin out of my old place and into a new house. thinkin about purchasing a new illadelph bong with ash catcher and diffuser downstem. ill let you know how it goes and post pics


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 31, 2008)

......bong hitters breakfast  


TOA... you ever just stare at that map on the wall?  who ever looks at those   hahahahaha j/k   thats a sweeeet bong


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 31, 2008)

*Howdy NYC  :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 31, 2008)

Late again!!!! but it's ok...i'll make up for it :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:  yeeaah :stoned: ...and TOA that sound great, let's do it!


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

Here just in time for *SYDNEY* LMAO i'm in new york its 2:27 here

NEW ILLADELPH RASTA CUSTOM w/ MATCHING RASTA DIFFUSER AND BOWLHEAD


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 1, 2008)

Bringin' it up for Halifax :ciao: :bong2: ...I love that rasta bong so much! I'm not really a huge bong conniesiur, but can someone explain exactly what a perculator and diffuser is and etc...i think i might know but i'm not sure...just someone explain all the accessories you can get for a bong  i'd appreciate it :bong: :stoned:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Bringin' it up for Halifax :ciao: :bong2: ...I love that rasta bong so much! I'm not really a huge bong conniesiur, but can someone explain exactly what a perculator and diffuser is and etc...i think i might know but i'm not sure...just someone explain all the accessories you can get for a bong  i'd appreciate it :bong: :stoned:


Perculator: An extra filtration device inside the chamber. There are many kinds of percs. Dome, tree, regular and others.

Diffuser: Downstem with multiple mini holes at the bottom making tiny little bubbles rising and cooling and filtering. It also created much less "drag" making the bong much easier to hit with less effort.

Ashcatcher: Kind of like a perculator in the fact that it provides extra filtration, it is a front attatchment that the ash sucks into when the bowl sucks through. This is so your bong dosent get insanely resonated.

BTW you should become a bong connesieur because 1 hit off my rasta Illadelph and I'm RIPPED! And it hits so quality and smooth. I'm smokin some White Rhino out of it right now  and it's wierd. I can take a HUUUUGE hit and clear it no problem. I don't even cough off of it with all the ice in it. It dosen't even hit me for a while but then it hits me like a semi and all at once and I start to get light headed and awake and dizzy. Then I just get really high so high I don't open my eyes.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

*The White Rhino *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

*welcome our new member that crazy vancouver guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:bong1:


beautiful bong/bud brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 2, 2008)

*:welcome: TCVG*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 2, 2008)

well... because of circumstances, I haven't been blazing all that much last month.

So I'm gunna pick up a Z tonight (no smokable growing in the house currently - making seeds right now) and get just Fragged out of my head ... just hope my buddy has a good selection


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 2, 2008)

Darn your buddy has a selection? If I want that I need to grow it myself. The only selection I have is good, ok, or crap .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 3, 2008)

picked up some Kush :aok: ... don't know what kind, it was just labled "Kush" :confused2:

at any rate... I'm pie-eyed :stoned:


the selection is usually 3-4 different kinds... it doesn't really matter what it's called, it more the case of... who grew it... know what I mean???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

hey crazy...welcome..what you meen you aint got no bong?..ask sirsmokeA_lot..he will help you make one..lol..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*Howdy Ashkabat, Time to Hit This :bong1:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Hit it up:bong1: ..my friend...we had a blast...Chum are starting to run..i was after the trout...nothing worth postin...7-8 inchers..Catch and release :hitchair: .Son had a Ball realing in those monsters...anyways Glad to be Home and enjoyed the week  while it lasted..:woohoo: .here smoke another one few..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .I have plenty ....:fly:


----------



## lyfr (Sep 3, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: thanks 4u2smOke, dont mind if i do...nice pics!...next..:bong1:


----------



## lyfr (Sep 3, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Darn your buddy has a selection? If I want that I need to grow it myself. The only selection I have is good, ok, or crap .


LMFAO


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2008)

good for u brother- i LOVE the pics!


im scraping resin right now LOL!


----------



## lyfr (Sep 3, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> im scraping resin right now LOL!


glad to hear i'm not the only one who smokes that nasty crap when i have to


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2008)

well i pull it all out soak it in water- press it dry then smoke out out of the bong.....hey- it works!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> good for u brother- i LOVE the pics!
> 
> 
> im scraping resin right now LOL!


 


ah man....mayB some day on a river Deep in the woods...you and I will Catch a **** ..until then Bong and I will Be bubbling:hubba: ...oh and getting the lines wet when ever possible 

smoke a bong of Good Resin My friend..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> glad to hear i'm not the only one who smokes that nasty crap when i have to


 



Dam  friends...you make me want to..:cry: ...I wish I could share...Mom says I cant..:rofl: ...but will smoke in Both you guys Honor


420


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Just started germ last night ( BubbleGum/BigBud )..Temps here are cooling:hubba: ..and started up the shed.:woohoo: ...temps should be in order...here smoke a..:bong: or resin my friend...hope you get some hooked up soon..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*Howdy Greenlanders :ciao: you folks in Ittoqqortoormiit 

[ thats right, no typo--aka Scoresbysund ]   :rofl: 

  time to HIT THIS  :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2008)

ive got to get a thread going for the LOGO sketches....anyone got any????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2008)

think imma hafta drum up something in photoshop!


----------



## HMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

Comin up on a 420 New York!!!:bong: :headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*Yeah a nice logo would be cool :aok:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds Great TOA  ...Ah i'm late again, go figure...:bong: Whassup Atlanta :ciao: :bong2: ...AAAh 4u2, i'd love to be out on the water tokin on a bowl  , enjoy the rest of the summer  ...Oh how nice my sample nug was, i'm gonna be a happy man come October  ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*I was gonna go and wash the plane and saw those pics and decided to limber up the Hardy Midge and catch a couple brookies  tricos and midges are usually comin off at about 5:30 so I'm off for a bit to wave at em  :ciao: Say Howdy to Chicago for me , eh    :bong1: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 3, 2008)

hey... I got an idea for a logo... stoned moment here...

k... BHC will be the shape of a bong... u know... a fluid sorta shape of ghostly letters with the B and H as the neck, and the c as the bulb with the bottom end as the bowl piece... know what I mean?

it'd b a damn wicked look'n bong, mang


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

That sounds pretty cool guy...I also was thinkin about somethin like that but don't exactly remember what it was ...Hey TOA, any word from Seb? Well let's load it up for the folks down in New Orleans :ciao: this :bong1: is for you :bong: ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 3, 2008)

:48:


----------



## drostevens (Sep 3, 2008)

here it is my bong its a 3foot pure glass with diffuser downstem double tree percs with four diffusers on each tree stem and ice catcher. so if im inducted i would line to be number 928. thanks guys


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 3, 2008)

nice, man


----------



## HMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice glass dro.....


----------



## drostevens (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks guys its one of the smoothest bongs i have ever ripped


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

so pass it over here...Just went school shopping...and Im way ready for a sesh...and thats a very nice piece to smoke


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 4, 2008)

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2008)

*Very Nice dro!

Chalk it up we got a NEW MEMBER!!!!!
WELCOME NUMBER 928 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:bong1: :bong1: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

welcome BHC # 923...hey aint the new member supose to suply a quarter pound for the cause?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

cause Trillion needs some weed..lol.. 

Kids are a sleep and Im higher then ever..:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

Man Crazy...your signiture cracks me up....and Trillion...I to practice the right to bare arms...thats My American Express..(dont leave home without it)..

hitting the bong again


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 4, 2008)

:48:

damn!... this is some nice tasting Kush... if it wasn't for being grown by Kellogs... more precisely, snap-crackle-and pop :hubba: it wasn't flushed properly and sounds like smoking a bowl of rice krispies  

but, it does the job... my eyes r pretty blazed :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL yeah the "get the BHC stoned fund"  :bong1: 

cough it up sukka!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> damn!... this is some nice tasting Kush... if it wasn't for being grown by Kellogs... more precisely, snap-crackle-and pop :hubba: it wasn't flushed properly and sounds like smoking a bowl of rice krispies
> 
> but, it does the job... my eyes r pretty blazed :stoned:


 


IMO..I would flush it with some 2% Milk..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey trillion...you catch that catfish?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

and was that an offical NBA ball..lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 4, 2008)

chocolate milk


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hit it up:bong1: ..my friend...we had a blast...Chum are starting to run..i was after the trout...nothing worth postin...7-8 inchers..Catch and release :hitchair: .Son had a Ball realing in those monsters...anyways Glad to be Home and enjoyed the week  while it lasted..:woohoo: .here smoke another one few..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .I have plenty ....:fly:


Better be usin some POWER BAIT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

Now you did it...look out Pantry Here I come...That box of Fruit Loops is Hystory..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Better be usin some POWER BAIT


 

hey DomsChron...Im strickly a Fly man  Im going 2 Hit the bong again


----------



## Rambler (Sep 4, 2008)

iv been meaning to join for a while now but me cams bin on the blink,
so ok this is me current bong, i made it out of a milk bottle. the burner is the same one iv been using for a while know, all i did is make two holes one for the burner/pipe and another just above for that big hit at the end.
the other pic is my pa's shesha pipe came all the way from egypt.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

* :ciao: Antanaranivo, it's coming up on your time to Hit THIS :bong1: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 4, 2008)

hey... just thought I'd let you know... there is actually a Bong Hitters Club at MP... I had MarP make one up for me  

so join the membership if yer a member


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

*TCVG, where is this ???*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 4, 2008)

access the memberships thru yer profile... group memberships


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

*I saw the link in your announcement thread :aok:*


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 4, 2008)

W00t off to join NOW!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2008)

ok got some dank from a friend....will be smoking soon!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yippee...Sounds like a plan  :bong: ...Waitin' on the 20 to roll around for Juneau:ciao: :bong2: ...Welcome to the Club newer members, very nice pieces for sure...Now let's not leave 'em sittin' , start packin  ...:stoned: :ciao: :bongin: till next time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah i have a lighter...pass it over Im ready


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 4, 2008)

:bong1: here ya go 4u2  ...Hit it Up :bong: ...Comin up on another sesh, this is for Honolulu :ciao: let's hit it mang :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 5, 2008)

*Howdy Halifax :ciao: time to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 5, 2008)

East Coast, light 'em up...:bong2: , Howdy Nassau :ciao: :bong: ...Bahamamama  :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2008)

okay..not supose to be here ..but since I am....:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 5, 2008)

*Time for You Chicago Folks to HIT THIS :bong1:

sorry I missed the bongs for the east coast, but I was taking pics for TCVG, to post in MY grow journal :rofl: *


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 5, 2008)

Big hits then movie time! Hope everyone has an awesome night!
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 5, 2008)

from the extreme northwest coast :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 6, 2008)

ok, been super super busy... 4u, no bro i didnt catch that one...it was bobbing on the surface due to the size of the ball that got stuck in its mouth.

web pmed me about the club in the group a while ago but i figured since we had this here it wouldnt make that much of a dif. but if everyone wants ro rejoin under the groups that would be great!

i havent had time to try making a logo but i will be working on one up for vote when the poll rolls around. i will make a thread for submissions.

anyway- hope you all are stoned off something frosty like i am 


:bong1:

.......for everyone whos not here smoking with me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

glad to here you scored some smoke TOA...I dont mind this thread...i did sign up for the group..but I like that anyone can pop in and say something or have the chance to join the club..plus i dont need anymore sign in pages to visit my friends..just my thaughts..


im hitting the bong now


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 6, 2008)

Smokin' my new BUBBLER! Good morning wake n bake

New Molino borosilicate glass piece. Ordered off everyone does it. Their great I have always trusted them. Look at this beauty!


----------



## Rambler (Sep 6, 2008)

well... i was board and then this happened!
its a whiskey bong


----------



## Rambler (Sep 6, 2008)

wow DomsChron she looks tasty.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 6, 2008)

Filtered through whiskey or just the whiskey bottle? THC is actually alcohol soluble so if you filter a bong through alcohol you won't get high.

Other than that nice piece!


----------



## Rambler (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe i wish it was whiskey then i could have a drink too ha but no.. its water! 
I got a great hit off it.. im melted!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

:ciao: ..Sydney....I'm loading a :bong1: ..and Hitting for you " Ausies"..may have spelt that wrong..sorry  Im Hitting the..:bong1: again 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Smokin' my new BUBBLER! Good morning wake n bake
> 
> New Molino borosilicate glass piece. Ordered off everyone does it. Their great I have always trusted them. Look at this beauty!


 


Nice bubbler...Why aint ther no weed in it....pack that sucker and pass it over here...and dont drop it


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry! I'm joining you soon for the sydney sesh I'll post pics of the TASTY I'm getting in a few minutes when "the man" stops by.

I had already smoked the weed when I took those pics my man. I'm LIT!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

hey DomsChron..That man not show?  lol  came back to take a look at that tasty your talking about..


must of past out huh?   that must be good stuff..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

well have a great Night..Im going to hit the bong now


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow I'm sorry my man I did pass out. You can check out the last stuff I got a few pages ago, along with my bong.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Howdy Chicago :ciao:  This bong is for YOU :bong1: 

GOOOOOoooo Browns :aok: *


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 7, 2008)

:bong1: :banana: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay Members.:ciao: ..30 min away from 420 here..:bong1: :bong1: ...session now in...pass it on..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ....:fly:



How is everyones Sunday?




420


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 7, 2008)

*doing great here :bong1: too bad them Browns aint  :rofl:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*Howdy Azores Folks :ciao: time for you to Hit this :bong1:*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 9, 2008)

:bong1:


Fresh blueberry...mmmm...


----------



## Rambler (Sep 9, 2008)

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2008)

i lost my bag!




... i found my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



****! i lost it *agian!!!*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*:doh: I bet that never happened before :rofl: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 9, 2008)

*Howdy LaLa :ciao: time to hit this :bong1: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 9, 2008)

smoke'n "strawberry" :48:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hit this :bong1: Seattle :ciao: ...Light it , hit it , ...:bong:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 9, 2008)

It's 420 on the clock in my mind! :bong1: 

Hits all 'round!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2008)

Im with ya blip...I worked late and Im turning my clock back to 420 ...RIGHT NOW..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2008)

*Everyone!!!! Chalk up another- We got us a new MEMBER!!!

Give it up ladies and gents-!

PUFF MONKEY BHC #878 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 10, 2008)

:48:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

I dropped my stem last night as I was filling it.  Shattered. No bong-hits for me.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> I dropped my stem last night as I was filling it.  Shattered. No bong-hits for me.



Had the same thing happen to me about 2 weeks ago.:doh:  Weeble won't hit now!!!:cry: Good thing I've got some backups!!!!:bong1: :aok: :bongin: Missed the morning sesh.......... but better late than never. Folgers and a bong....... :bong1: Good morning all!!!:headbang2:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to afford that. My custom "rasta" labeled diffused down stem is UN-REPLACEABLE 0.0

Even if I could, it would be like 75 dollars eeek.

Hittin it for all you at *Casablanca, Morocco*!!!   :bong: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*While I do appreciate the artistic glass, I am a bit afraid to break these plain molino glass bongs as it is and I think I would actually cry were I to break a Tommy Chong Bong :cry: or some of the fine glass I've seen on here :aok: *


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 10, 2008)

Already getting eager for my sesh with *Vladivostok, Russian Federation*

Fire in da hole! (any marijuana man fans? Any Hashbean fans?) He takes the HUGEST hits. LOL! Check out this huge RooR zumo hit. The RooR zumo has an OVERSIZED dowstem which isn't 14.4, it isn't 18.8, but almost DOUBLE sizing at 29.2 LMFAO!


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok hittin it up now!!!


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 10, 2008)

Smokin another one now but goin off MP to watch Curb Your Enthusiasm!

Happy 4:20 tn toker and Hello *Sydney, Australia*! :bong: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

:bong: ...Let's hit it , Heeellllooo Sydney :ciao: ...and for any of the folks sailin' the Mid Atlantic :ciao: :bongin: ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

thats right...i'm not only a member , i'm also the president...the red hair club for men


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Redhair club for men. lol, something tells me I'd rather be a white widow.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*   Howdy Halifax    :ciao: 

          time to HIT THIS 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

:48: Back to ya Puffin...... sorry I was such a bogart!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*this :bong1: is for YOU :aok: *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pass it over this way...East Coasters need in on this too  ...:bong: :bong1: Howdy Johnson City :ciao: :bong2: ...anyone ?>:bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Dang it, I'm late, I'm late, I'm late for a very important date........... 420!!!!!! Hand that sucker here tn......


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Howdy Acapulco :ciao: time to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*Howdy Marmansk and Dubai :ciao:  time to HIT THIS :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin your a pimp. Its like playing spin the bong with the worlds city's when the time hits 4:20 local.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*:rofl: Like I always say, It is 420 somewhere all the time, eh  :bong1: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL puffin..... :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*has anyone bothered to calculate just how fast I would need to run/fly/walk/swim to always be at 420, taking into account the time needed to do a bong every so often :hubba: *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *has anyone bothered to calculate just how fast I would need to run/fly/walk/swim to always be at 420, taking into account the time needed to do a bong every so often :hubba: *


 
I thought that mathematical calculations and hittin' the bong were mutually exclusive
....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I thought that mathematical calculations and hittin' the bong were mutually exclusive
> ....


 
*:doh: precisely why I was askin *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

Can I join BHC???


----------



## HMAN (Sep 11, 2008)

> Can I join BHC???



Post a pic of yur glass and TOA will hook ya up!!! Its 420 Melbourne!! Load n light!:bong1: :bong: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I am going to bump it up too... ive got my member number on my sig and my pipe entry on my avi- i will (if i dont forget) Post at least for one week out of the month a water-pipe of some extent as my avi for my dedication to the BHC, this will be the pipe i smoke out of for the BHC session.
> 
> it can be just a new "thing" to do....i guess LOL
> 
> ...


 
pick a number not in the list and ToA will take care of ya


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

I will get a pic posted asap. Too bad my brother broke my Captain Chaos, but I do have a back up plan .


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 11, 2008)

East Coast in session  :bongin: ...Howdy Toronto :ciao: :bong: ...Let's double up for Beijing :ciao: :bong: ...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

I had fun at 4:20. Time to go back now that I ate a 1/2 a pizza. Central time!


----------



## i5am1nsane (Sep 12, 2008)

hey guys, heres a pic of my piece.

its 2 feet tall and has 3 percolators, i am hoping to buy an ashcatcher for it sometime soon..

*BHC #IX*


----------



## HMAN (Sep 13, 2008)

Its 420 time!!!! Folgers, a riff and off to work!!! Have a great day BHC and MP!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

i5am1nsane said:
			
		

> hey guys, heres a pic of my piece.
> 
> its 2 feet tall and has 3 percolators, i am hoping to buy an ashcatcher for it sometime soon..
> 
> *BHC #IX*


 

So pack It and pass it my friend 


and remember ...Club dues are due on the first of every month..and can be sent to Trillion of Atoms...He does accept GREEN BUD as currancy exchange...Now pass it over here


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

*I was away from the net for a while, hunting geese and teal in Indiana, sooooo, it's time for MEeeee to catch UP  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

Freezer full Puff....now fill that Bong..lol


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 13, 2008)

its 10:20

time to smoke in recognition of 420 being in 6 hours :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

*Eastern Greenland, this HIT is for you :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 13, 2008)

it's about that time somewhere in the Mid-Atlantic :ciao: , so let's hit it :bong1: :bong2: ...Let's say hey to Guam :ciao: while i'm at it :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

*Sad I am, I broke the 1st freebie molino glass bong from grasscity  

I didnt tap it hard, but it came apart in my hand at the down tube holder.  Alas, easy come easy go, I trashed it and broke [poor choice of word to be sure]out the original Molino Glass Bong, without the ice notches It hits just fine here is a pic for ya'aall, complete with a hit of Arjans Haze #3 *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*I found I really got spoiled by the ice bong soooo I decided to pack the tall one away and use the 3rd freebie molino glass bong with ice catchers :bong1:

here is a pic complete with a hit of my thai from Indiana*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*In 35 minutes it will be time for Nuuk to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's that time again around herre  :bong: ...Here ya go Caracas :bong1: :ciao: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*Howdy Joline :ciao: time to hit this :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2008)

*LADIES AND GENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CHALK UP ANOTHER ONE AND WELCOME OUR NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*i5am1nsane *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
Member number- IX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!!!!! :bong1:


and god, throw up a pic and ill add you on brotha!


its 6:00- FIRE IT UP! :bong1:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 15, 2008)

^ Great looking nuggs TOA!!

Decided to spice things up a bit and put some hash in with my weed! Yum yum!
:hubba: :bong1:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 15, 2008)

9:26 hittin up the blunt/bong/bowl!!!!


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 15, 2008)

feel'n it  :hubba:

hitn the bong strong, drinkin some kickazz wine(coturri organic) listen to  albino on the pandora

could care not that the system is self destructing...Muhahahahahahahah:headbang2:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 16, 2008)

Smokin ujp thr BLUNT and BONG of the chron before school gotta get REAL high then try to klearn


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*Time for Folks at ABU Dhabi to Hit this  :bong1:*


----------



## HMAN (Sep 16, 2008)

420 Bucharest! Hit em hard!!!  :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 16, 2008)

Howdy *Casablanca, Morocco*  get ready to hit this bubbler!:ciao: :fly:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*Reykjavik it's past time, but catch up with 2 :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*To Da Bears, HIT THIS  :bong1:*


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 16, 2008)

omg....

sour diesel.. i'm on it like white on rice.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 17, 2008)

*Time for someone over across the big pond, maybe Londoners, Berliners, I dunno but time to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 17, 2008)

*Time for Halifax and Porto Alegre to light it UP :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 17, 2008)

To Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires :ciao: ...Let's load 'em up :bongin: ....  :bong: :stoned: ...Welcome to the Club I5am1nsane , very nice bong  ...and Toa keep the pics comin' pal, very nice nugs


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 17, 2008)

*Boca, it's your time to HIT THIS :bong1: *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

well a grower friend of mine stopped by with a little sample of some trainwreck....

it WAS the trainwreck, i know because ive grown it. i was actually suprised for him to tell me he had some for me to try....he is curing it right now. i TOTALLY forgot to get a pic..and totally forgot i had given him some seeds.   prolly cuz i hit it once and got ripped! BUT he will be stopping by agian tonight to bring me some of my own. but he ALSO stopped by and gave me 5 yes 5 of the og seedstock. i had originally given him these genetics yrs ago and hes been growing it ever since. i got these seeds from a closer grower buddy of mine online several  yrs ago.

anyway i am STONED! and will be showing pics tonight.  i love the way the nuggs form with this strain!

anyway... :bong1: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 18, 2008)

*Azores, it's your turn to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 18, 2008)

*It's MY turn, and all you eastern time zone folks are welcome to join me  :bong1: *


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 18, 2008)

DENVER!! your time is coming.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Morning Asmara!!! Folgers:spit:and a riff for you!:bong: :bong1:


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeheah! Puffins a member of the EAST COAST TIME ZONE stoners! Whaddup puffin!

BTW hittin this quick dried autumn fall here just harvested 3 days ago I'm so ripped I forgot to update my journal! I will soon I promise.

oh crap gotta go get my nugg in the oven! don't want it to burn! TCVG great microwave dry method, I'm using that combined with your oven method. This smoke is so smooth I don't need to cough! BUT i get super high right after. This is MAJOR creeper first time I smoked it made me think i'm not high harvested too early smoked another and then another. Slowly i got a litttle buzz, then I was like oh wow I'm pretty lit then I just got hit by the wall and I took off hard wow im so high lol I LOVE YOU ALL AT MP YOU HELP ME GROW GREAT NUGGIES!

the taste is supreme, slightly spicy not feeling like its expanding in your lungs at all. A little fruity smell even before cure, and taste while the smoke runs off your palette down your tounge into your lungs. The after taste is pungent and lasts a little while after you hit it, normally lasting even until your next hit in the rotation!

The high is heady but couchlock because of harvest at around 100% milky mixed with indica/sativa hybrid genetics. I feel face and body sensations too hehe tehehe! It tickles!

would definitely help intimacy in my opinion I gotta try it out though and get back to you


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well i'm always late, early if i'm not...can't ever make it on time :stoned: ...but i'll give it up for the ppls in Adelaide :ciao: , clock says it's time for ya :bong: ...but hey Dom, throw us up some pics of that Autumn Fall


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Howdy Halifax :ciao: , sorry i'm late :stoned:  ...Let's Load 'em up... i got mine :bong:   Big Blue with a sticky little nug


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 19, 2008)

pics are comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the trainwreck is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yay: !


----------



## HMAN (Sep 19, 2008)

Wake Up Tbilisi!! Its 420!! :bong: :bongin: :banana: :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*Time for Murmansk to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1:   sorry Ive been pre occupied...Passing it along...:bong1: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Howdy Halifax :ciao: , sorry i'm late :stoned: ...Let's Load 'em up... i got mine :bong:  Big Blue with a sticky little nug


 

Thats the way I like to see a bong....LOADED:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> pics are comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the trainwreck is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :yay: !


 

TRAINWRECK,TRAINWRECK,TRAINWRECK.......


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 20, 2008)

Trainwreck sounds like it would be a nice addition to a salad bowl with some of my Sour Diesel. This sour is the best stuff i've ever smoked though. Last night I put 2 mm of pure trichromes from this stuff on top of a pinch in my bong. That one hit had me rolling on the ground, stumbling around the room, unable to talk stoned!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL i got so stoned lastnight i forgot to add the photos and get back online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got one or two shots before my cam died- i hope they turn out ok as i didnt macro them at all BOOO!!!!!

brb!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

haha...put the bong down man and get us the dam photos all ready...listen to this guy...a few weeks ago he no weed now he wont share... .


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*Halifax, time to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*Here's a pic that will probably be done bonged before you read this  :rofl:*


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope I am not intruding here guys....but I gotta ask something about the bong....wonderin' what is the best way to smoke out of one???(personal preference).....I have always wanted to try and iced rip....but I used something abit unorthodox....in the few times that I have smoked w/one....

not sure what the reason was....but I thought it would be a nice experiment to try...

i first went into the kitchen a put a small pot of water on the stove...and brought to a boil, about a forth of a cup (coffee cup) of water......once bubbling rapidly...i shut off the element and let the water stand for about 2 minutes...placing it into the bong....i grabbed about 2g's of horrid smoke (bammer).... ground up abit into keif, then added the rest...mixed it up slightly, packed it tight.....

OMFG.......it was soooooooooo smooth.....I was sitting in a daze for 2 hrs, just starin' at the wall  

the one thing I did notice, it left a very clean taste in my mouth, not the usual acrid taste that made you wanna puke.....

Once again, sorry if i am intruding. 

BW


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:
			
		

> I hope I am not intruding here guys....but I gotta ask something about the bong....wonderin' what is the best way to smoke out of one???(personal preference).....I have always wanted to try and iced rip....but I used something abit unorthodox....in the few times that I have smoked w/one....
> 
> not sure what the reason was....but I thought it would be a nice experiment to try...
> 
> ...


 
*I like it this way*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 20, 2008)

this was bonged lastnight! LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:
			
		

> I hope I am not intruding here guys....but I gotta ask something about the bong....wonderin' what is the best way to smoke out of one???(personal preference).....I have always wanted to try and iced rip....but I used something abit unorthodox....in the few times that I have smoked w/one....
> 
> not sure what the reason was....but I thought it would be a nice experiment to try...
> 
> ...


 
hello my friend...the best way to smoke out of a bong is threw the top 

you sound like you did okay...I like to add ice and cold lemonaid..be carefull with that boiling water..try your favorite drink in ther...make it ice cold...why not post a pic of that bong and join our club?


Take care and be safe


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 21, 2008)

East Coast Sunday Bong Hits!! Get-em!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 21, 2008)

*GOOOOooooo Browns  :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

Go Bronco's...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2008)

well bonghitters....ive got to go out of town for a few days for some pilot installs. i will be back soon!


firin up some hp x ww for all yall!!! :bong1:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 22, 2008)

East Coast, get ready. I'll be racing home to beat the 4:20 clock. Wish me luck.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

* :ciao: It's local for Me this time tooo  :bong1:*


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 22, 2008)

Got it, did you? :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2008)

then pass it over..:dancing: ...its almost "Rocky Mountain HIGH"  time...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ...:fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> East Coast, get ready. I'll be racing home to beat the 4:20 clock. Wish me luck.


 

Man...drive safe...and set your clock to 420 when you get there...hell do it twice.. ...thats what I do..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * :ciao: It's local for Me this time tooo :bong1:*


 

Then this sessions for you my friend:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey trillions can you approve my BHC membership please.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 22, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Man...drive safe...and set your clock to 420 when you get there...hell do it twice.. ...thats what I do..



I live 10 minute from work.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 22, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## Rambler (Sep 24, 2008)

wahoo my very very good friend brought me back a shisha pipe from turkey, its a beautiful hand crafted peice of art. he also got me some apple tobacco but no charcoal, so when i get it il tell ye what its like.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2008)

tater...what number do you want?


:bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah...im back- and i got some fotos to share when i get to it.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome back my friend..cant wait to have a look see..Im going to smoke a bong now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2008)

Not much action on here .:hitchair: ..its 420 here.:bong1: ..who wants the second ...:bong1: :bong1: ...


HAPPY SATURDAY B. H.C.M.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 27, 2008)

Time to prepare for a FIESTA! yeah....one of those authentic family ones where we get the home made beans, tortilla's, rice, and CARNITA's  :holysheep:



yum yum  :bong1:    :headbang2:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 27, 2008)

firing up the sidecar bubbler right now, whos down?

KT


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*Howdy Folks, Time for Moscow Folks to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

okay I pulled this out of the back of the desk...dusted it off and ready for use...Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## msge (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok folks the wife and i  big hitter 
Our son and daughter inlaw bought this for us at christmas 


How about 421 for a #


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*Had to clean the bong, Howdy Cincinnatti :ciao:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

okay Puffin Afatty.:bong1:  ..How about those BROWNS?.:clap: ..My Broncos Lost..:cry: .its bong session time:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## msge (Sep 28, 2008)

loaded the hooka with ice it almost 420 midwest
B H C # 421


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*Gooo Browns, I was polite to say Howdy to Cinci, eh  :rofl:  :yay: *


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting ready to salute Denver! Lets do it up together :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5475/limit/recent

*firin up some WR for all you BHC MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



welcome our new member folks- chalk up ANOTHER!!!!!!!

:bong1:

WELCOME MSGE!!!!! BHC NUMBER 421 !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome *MSGE*..pack that hooka and pass it over here..tell the wife we said hello


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 29, 2008)

*:welcome: MSGE :ciao:

almost time for them eastern european Folks to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 29, 2008)

12:44 FIRE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a new bong i got the other day  ...i've been hittin it for Halifax right now :stoned: ...warmin' up for the Eastern Sesh :bongin: ...i threw in a nice nug i have brown bagging right now ...actually has like a cucumber smell to it right now, anyone ever had that ??? Countin' down...:bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Aah, it's that time around my parts  ...Let's hit it :bongin: :stoned: ...And i'd like to welcome the newest members to the club  it never gets old


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*Howdy Atlanta :ciao: time to HIT THIS : :bong1:*


----------



## msge (Sep 30, 2008)

it's going to  be 420 some where, 
who wants a hooka hit 

And Thanks everyone and the wife says high


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 30, 2008)

*It's always 420 somewhere, right now it's somewhere between overland park and las vegas   :bong1: *


----------



## msge (Sep 30, 2008)

here we go again heres the hooka


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

pass the hooka man..I missed the 420  and the 840...I have some catching up to do...Let me bust out some "Red Eye".  and pack it my bong and pass it to our new member..msge,,,

Take care and be safe


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 2, 2008)

heres a pic of my new toy...a buddy makes these for me


----------



## msge (Oct 2, 2008)

here's the hooka man load that thing up and pass it over here


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 2, 2008)

love the dycro and the doughnuts in that pipe PUFF.

i dig it


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 2, 2008)

*time to HIT THIS somewhere  :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah...tell your friend to send me one..address 

4u2sm0ke
420 wacky rd
sweetleaf, indica.  00420


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lightin' one up for all us eastern smokers :bong: ...Howdy Caracas :ciao:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 3, 2008)

*comin UP on 420 CST for da BEARS to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## msge (Oct 3, 2008)

Got to smoke a jay at 420 hade to drive like hell to get home 
got the hooka ready for the next , 
Now after the jay i went to check my plants.
Leaning down looking at them and  out the corner of my eyes is a snake in my grow room

Now he some where in the bedroom 

I hopeing to catch him on camera


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

you better get him befor wiffy sees him...lol...sparking it up for DENVER...all you Rocky Mountain HIGH friends...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

okay Seattle....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ...and my self its 420  session is in...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

Im smoking some of my Red dragon from last winter...yummy.....with a Capital  "Y":hubba: ..and then when sess is over Im a working on grow shed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

:huh: :bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Friday BHC...:bong1: :bong1: snyone  smokeing now?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

:rofl: .....:bong2: ...besides me... :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

okay fellow members..im haveing a hard time seeing the keyboard..lol..better go look at 1000watts of High Presure Sodium...and 800 watts Metal Halide...:hubba: 



okay Portland heres to you:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2008)

im stoned too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Trillion...doing any fishing this weekend?...and who aint stoned ..lol..how you been?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2008)

freaking great man, im alive and i cant complain!  i am goin tomorrow! hope i can catch a big ol cat- i need some DINNER!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah Im hitting a new Lake  BIG BASS  here I come....


----------



## msge (Oct 4, 2008)

the hooka's ready


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 6, 2008)

my bong is waiting


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 6, 2008)

where the hell is puffin??!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*Here I is :ciao:

I was hunting sunday, and I lost track of this thread, BUT I'MMmmmm Baaaack  :bong1:

Howdy Moscow :ciao: TIME TO HIT THIS  :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 7, 2008)

did ya get to kill anything or were ya huntin two legged deer?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*My daughter and I were hunting deer, grouse and woodcock here on my place.  I was only gonna hunt deer, but got a nice 1 at about 0745   Went back to house and picked UP the Labs and my 28 ga scattergun to chase a few birds off the mountain and maybe run a couple deer outta the swamp to my daughter  Had a great time, grouse, woodcock and deer heart for supper :woohoo:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

was that this weekend Puffin?


----------



## HMAN (Oct 7, 2008)

Fire it up Dakar....... this one's for you.:bong: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## HMAN (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like you had a "blast" Puffin!! Congrats on the deer.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 7, 2008)

congrats on the kill brother- nothing like fresh venison backstrap to tidy up an empy gullet.

great job! 

:bong1: firin it up for all of the BHC's !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*yep this past Sunday about 15 minutes after sun up and I was back at the barn hangin Her up by 0800    Gotta love them atv's *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

saaawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt!!!!! back strap boogie!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*yesserie, nice fat doe been eating Mom's beans, alfalfa and sunflowers all summer, had 2 inches of fat under the skin and over the ribs  The OldLady says the thick fat means a colder winter *


----------



## msge (Oct 7, 2008)

anybody ever cut open persemion seed to check the winter 
I have and it say lots of snow 

And i got to wait till nov to hunt deer 

Enjoy them back strap puffin and here's the hooka


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 7, 2008)

bong rips in T minus 7 and counting


whos coming with me?-jerry mcguire

lol

Fire it up
KT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey puff...what did that doe dress out at?   and hitting the bong here in Seattle.:bong1: .I dont care it aint 420...fire me!!!..or better yet..I QUIT 



:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 8, 2008)

kewl fer the deer puffin... ain't done no hunt'n myself... done a hell of a LOT of fishing... but no hunting. after seeing that beer in the backyard a coupla' weeks ago... I think that'd be right kewl to go out hunting... but get right up close and personal, eh?... 'ya know... it's after you now too, seeings how yer after it, right?... make it fair  

but hey, man... going out hunt'n with the kids... that's way cool :aok:... never got a chance to take any 'a my kids out fishing, even... bummer ... ah well... gotta make more  :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

*Time for them Folks in Moscow again :ciao:  to HIT THIS :bong1: 
BTW, I would guess the doe weighed about 150# [Field dressed] teeth looked like to be 4-5 yrs old--tenderloins were just delicious for breakfast today  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> kewl fer the deer puffin... ain't done no hunt'n myself... done a hell of a LOT of fishing... but no hunting. after seeing that beer in the backyard a coupla' weeks ago... I think that'd be right kewl to go out hunting... but get right up close and personal, eh?... 'ya know... it's after you now too, seeings how yer after it, right?... make it fair
> 
> but hey, man... going out hunt'n with the kids... that's way cool :aok:... never got a chance to take any 'a my kids out fishing, even... bummer ... ah well... gotta make more :hubba:


 
*I like up-close and personal, this 1 was about 20 steps away, I could hear her breathing 
Hunting with the Daughter is fun, the grandkids are fun too :rofl:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

*Time fer MEEEEeee to hit this :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 9, 2008)

*:ciao: bongers hit this :bong1:*


----------



## msge (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks puffin  here's the hooka


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 10, 2008)

*Time to HIT THIS London :bong1: *


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 10, 2008)

BEEP........Houston.........Beep
We have ignition........


(hacking cough/choking)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP......Sorry bout that Houston had to hit the bong........Beep

Fire it up
KT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry Have not been in session for a while.:hitchair: . been real busy Harvesting and cloning and transplnting.:woohoo:   and thaught i would take a break and have a sess.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .anyone in now?  


this session is now in..:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 11, 2008)

freshly opened jars to reveal dried and curied outdoor harvest. 

can you say top cola.   


bong rips in 5

whos hopping in rotation?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2008)

Phire!!!


----------



## ishnish (Oct 11, 2008)

i want in on the fun!
:lama:  :bong1:   :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

nice piece toke


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks 4u2smoke, ill tell ya shes a smooth ripper...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

so load it up and pass it over..and Have a Great Sunday my friend


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*Time for the folks in Omsk to HIT THIS :bong1:

going grouse and woodcock hunting again today on the mountain :aok:*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2008)

ahhh yea you know it 4u2smoke gotta break her in with some nice HG sensi, wakin n bakin sunday morning sesh anyone down?

ishnish, get some pics of your fav bong, and join the club.

puffin that sounds like a nice sunday getaway, man makeing me want to go fish snook seasons in, to bad takes like 3 hours to get somewhere that insnt overfished.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

ill hit it with ya toke...and you psoted right on my 4;20  lol...

Puffin...good luck..you tahing Daughter again?...Im going after those King Salmon today..ahhhhh  smoked salmon with smoke and bong..lol..Happ sunday all


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 12, 2008)

[email protected] thats a good bong, now if you'd have gotten the one with the perculator in it with the ice pinch it would be even smoother. then you throw an ash catching bubbler off the front and magically you have 3 water chambers on the rocks might i add. 

its the smooth alternative to vaporizing.

speaking of that vaporizer rips and bong hits in combination in 2

Fire it up
KT


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 12, 2008)

The  Quiet Storm

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=83187&stc=1&d=1223837164

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

nice  piece bubblecloset...what loaded in it?  wow chicago bears..wow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

now way..now Atlanta is in field goal range


wow  what a game


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

Atlanta wins:holysheep:   what a great game..that was got the be the best game this year...


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 12, 2008)

some sweet tooth


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2008)

cool   you grow it?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hittin It Up Now For The East Coast (-5:00) And Buffalo! Go Sabres! 1-0-0


Roor Bongs Ftw!!! Just got mine in the mail! Custom bowlhead and diffuser.*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*Just got in, just in the nick to hit this :bong1: locally on 420 [or 1620 for them thats got big clocks] :rofl:  Had a great day huntin grouse and woodcock UP on the mountain with a few buddies :aok:  Daughter was still lookin for that big buck in the swamp *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol just smokin a few about to post pics on my grow journal!!


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 12, 2008)

Nah i wish it is probably my favorite strain that Ive tried  so far


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Lol just smokin a few about to post pics on my grow journal!!


 
*oh yeah :doh: that's what I keep forgetting to do, take a few pics and update journal :aok:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't forget this time or I can't come see em now puffin can I ?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*I'll update in am 0800 *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 13, 2008)

hello hello! sry i been busy- was at a hog roast this week end- what a party!

anyway pics in gallery since i cant link them gallery is messin up on me.

:bong1:

man i missed my bong!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

AHHH! a Hog roast! I had one recently at the Adirondacks with a few buddies. We just got really, REALLY baked the whole time.

Eat up well trillions!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

*Time for me to wake-n-bake and Baku Folks to HIT THIS bong :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

*Eating a roasted grouse breast and drinking a very fine wine, now it's time to HIT THIS BONG :bong1:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

*Anchorage, Alaska and Moscow, Russia; HIT MY BONG!

Puffin, enjoy that roast.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2008)

wow grouse sounds better to me...I had mac and chesee and watching Browns beating the Giants on Monday Night football..Hitting my bong now


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahh! I was doin the same 4u2! Hittin it up now for London, England!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah Browns looking good..35-14..hittin it for MYSELF and DomsChron..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow grouse sounds better to me...I had mac and chesee and watching Browns beating the Giants on Monday Night football..Hitting my bong now


 
*I Missed it 

Grouse is delicious :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I Missed it *
> 
> _*Grouse is delicious :aok:*_


 


:hitchair: ...puff   arent the Browns your team?   what happen  those grouse run you down:rofl: ...All tho it was avery good game..i think the Atlata versus Saints back and forth  in the last 5 minutes was the best I had seen all year...and i hope I dont get Banned for talking NFL:headbang2: 


Hitting here in Seattle:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :hitchair: ...puff arent the Browns your team? what happen those grouse run you down:rofl: ...All tho it was avery good game..i think the Atlata versus Saints back and forth in the last 5 minutes was the best I had seen all year...and i hope I dont get Banned for talking NFL:headbang2:
> 
> 
> Hitting here in Seattle:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 
*I was a bit tired from walking UP those grouse and woodcock I guess, and those 3 fingers of The Balvenie didnt help much, but I seem to recall the 1st 15 minutes of The Big Bang, and then I woke UP at 0400 to see the Browns had won *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah ..Lets hope they can build on that...like im building on this here bong..lol


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 14, 2008)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia* and 4u2smoke hit this DANK! 4u2 come join me your online!


----------



## PimpinT2169 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Current love of my life*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 14, 2008)

YOOO nice blue label Illadelph straight! I have a Rasta labeled beaker bottom with matching rasta bowlhead and diffuser and a new RooR yellow labeled fairmaster 55cm! Hittin' that now for the east coast!


----------



## msge (Oct 14, 2008)

it's time for the midwest  Hooka anyone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

*1 for the trail, gotta put UP a treestand real quick for the Daughters am hunt :bong1:  :bolt:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

nice piece pimpinT2169..whats your BHC #?   and pack that sucker and hand it over here ..


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't think I ever joined.  88 taken?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL I'm, so high when I first joined I choose 666 and is was already picked so I never rechoose. Okay lemme try this.

BHC #3.14 !!!

Everyone loves pi!

can I do that?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

hey Doms..I dont see why not..paste it in your signiture

Neo...look at the thread start  Trillion has the name and # find one that someone does not have and paste it with your bong pic and then send me a 1/4 lb of your best grown..thats it..thanks for joining


----------



## PimpinT2169 (Oct 14, 2008)

hey 4u... im not lettin go of that baby anytime soon. but anyone is welcome to come use it with me.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

*I'm baaaack :ciao: I put the treestand in my favorite spot, got the gps coordinates for the Daughter, although She knows exactly where it is  

For dinner, the Daughter made some venison lasagna for Me as a bribe 

time for them LaLa Land folks to HIT THIS bong :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

Tell your daughter not to take the first one..its like cloneing..must be patient..looking forward to the update..say puff  are they giving out extra doe tags where you are?  I put in for one here  but was rejected..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

PimpinT2169 said:
			
		

> hey 4u... im not lettin go of that baby anytime soon. but anyone is welcome to come use it with me.


 

okay..on my way with my Best Home grown:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 15, 2008)

*Daughter is after a particular 12 point Buck on our place here 

I use landowner tags mostly, we have lots of land to hunt here, trying to stay on private property whenever We can, but we got 7 extra doe tags in family, only the OldLady didnt get Hers   Living here 58 yrs helps alot, most everyone knows Me or my family *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2008)

bhc number 88 and 3.14?

lemme know and its official!


----------



## msge (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok folks i don't know about the rest of ya, I am tired of political ads on the tv and the radio  Here's what i am going to do,

Every time i hear one, I am going to take a toke on my hooka 

Don't know how long i will be able to see the key board 

Any one with me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

:ciao: ..msge,  im in..get ready to wear that hooka out..:rofl: 



:bong1: :bong1: AND I APROVE THIS MESSAGE:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 15, 2008)

*excellent idea, I'm with you, only I will also change the channel :aok:  bring on them campaign ads :rofl:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

hey Puff..thats great to have all that prop...hope your Daughter bags that 12 point...Now when you count your points, do you count bouth sides or one?  I will like to  see pics when she Bags HIM..Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

Found one


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong:   theres 3 more....man i love Saltelite    280 channells..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 15, 2008)

*This bruiser is a typical 12 point, both sides, maybe go 180-190 inches  we have been watching him grow for 4 yrs now :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

thats great  I wish her luck..and dont forget the pics..and smoke a bong..four each point..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

These adds are knocking me down....thanks msge..im falling out now..pufff you take the remote..ill take the hooka..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Puff...I put my Ladie I harvested from outside and put her back into Veg...I have not posted anything on her yet..on account she may not make it,,but heck I had the room..thanks for your threads


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 15, 2008)

:welcome: *Indoors is easier, but reveg is great :aok:*


----------



## msge (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope everyone is as stoned as me, my wife has been surfing the tv for ads


----------



## PimpinT2169 (Oct 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay..on my way with my Best Home grown:hubba:


thats what i like to hear lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

Hitting it up for my 840..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

whats goin' on in here? 75 pages? Im hungry..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

we be smokeing bongs ..and eating brownies


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

Im munchin on the organic peanut butter crackers myself..1 gram each


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

somebody hold this....:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2008)

no thanks Im a bong member  if i get caught with that..i may lose my membership..lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no thanks Im a bong member  if i get caught with that..i may lose my membership..lol



*ahh.. this stuff would probably just clog your bong up anyways 

lol the peanut butter I mean My lips are stuck to my teeth
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2008)

I Love Peanut butter


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

*Nice stuff! But you need to smoke BONGS to join!!!

We still love you though man...






...were just saying...buy the bong!*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> bhc number 88 and 3.14?
> 
> lemme know and its official!



*You know it trillion! You know I am smokin' my Illadelph Rasta and my yellow RooR fairmaster for you. Loaded with the NLxHawaiianxLowryder*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Nice stuff! But you need to smoke BONGS to join!!!*
> 
> *We still love you though man...*
> 
> ...


 

yeah..or do like sirsmokealot  and make one..lol


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

This is my fav...#351


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

*Anyone can join my man! Just choose your BHC number you want. Check the thread Trillions has up that has all the numbers currently taken.*


----------



## msge (Oct 16, 2008)

hey 351stang here's the hooka hit it and pass it on


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

:bong: :48:.. i already had the joint lit so i passed it so i could take the hooka


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

*Alright, now I'm getting angry! If all you spliff smokers keep hangin around here we'll do somethin about it!*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Alright, now I'm getting angry! If all you spliff smokers keep hangin around here we'll do somethin about it!*



:guitar:my bubbler is broken.. Im not cool enough to play?:smoke1:


:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2008)

well he/she is new  Dom...but yes we dont take kindly to wasteing our smoke with those ther joints..351stang...lol...and welcome my friend..Now pack that BONG  and pas it over here to Seattle


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

ahh forget 'em 351!! I busted my tooth out on a bong..:rofl: :fly:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 17, 2008)

*No way, Me too! I busted my tooth. Not on a bong though! Actually I did it exactly 7 times. Both of the 2 front ones. My dentist loves me, he smiles every time I visit!!!

I have no nerves in either front tooth. Darn it! Oh well, now I can eat all the more ice cream!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> ahh forget 'em 351!! I busted my tooth out on a bong..:rofl: :fly:


 

well your supose to smoke threw one..not eat it..hey TURKEYNECK...you sure you not REDNECK?..lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *No way, Me too! I busted my tooth. Not on a bong though! Actually I did it exactly 7 times. Both of the 2 front ones. My dentist loves me, he smiles every time I visit!!!*
> 
> *I have no nerves in either front tooth. Darn it! Oh well, now I can eat all the more ice cream!*


 

or smoke more bongs! :bong1:


*CHALK UP A PLIPIN NOTHER LADIES N GENTS!!!!! AND ANOTHER.....N N'OTHER! *

*WE GOT BHC #88 IN THE RED CORNER! NUMBER 3.14 IN THIS CORNER!!!*

*351 IS ON THE BACK STRETCH!!!! *

*fire it up , FIRE IT UP !!!!!! COME ONE COME ALL BHCS- WELCOME OUR NEW MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 351stang (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok... its friday and iam going to start it up...:bong1: :bongin: :headbang:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 17, 2008)

*there is always an extra :bong1: bong around here, fer dem dat is without, eh :rofl:*


----------



## msge (Oct 17, 2008)

light one up and pass it around


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 18, 2008)

come on is the the welcome we want our BHCS to have????


fire it up, fire it up, im FIRIN it up for all you cool and crazy cats out there!!!!!

come on members GATHER AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: FIRE IT UP!!! :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah we do welcome all just picking here you go TURKEY BUTT....:48: ...Im with ya Trillion  Happy Saturday my friend:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2008)

> light one up and pass it around




I prefer the one hit method. A little more work, but worth the effort.IMO:bongin: :bong: :bong1:


----------



## msge (Oct 18, 2008)

i think today is a good day for bong hit for political ads 1 for 1 

what channel was all them ads on


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2008)

All the channels here in Ohio msge.

Good luck trying to keep up. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

I think he passed out the other day  :rofl:   His wife and his hooka..but im in :bong: :bong:  I gots Satlelite  280 channells:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:   just be careful you dont vote for the wrong one:bong2:


----------



## msge (Oct 18, 2008)

is that on dish or direct 4u2


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2008)

I would need massive amounts of nugs, just to try and keep up.
Every commercial here is an "I support this message":holysheep: 

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2008)

So how do you get that cool BHC#?


:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 18, 2008)

show a waterpipe and pick your number! 

that was easy!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, I posted my utensil in comment 1502, so I am going to use that number.


:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks, I posted my utensil in comment 1502, so I am going to use that number/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to do it..:lama: ..And welcome my friend..:ciao: .Hey *msge* its direct from roof...:bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Man i need to go to cellar and get some more weed..Im starting to believe these Jokers..:hitchair:


----------



## msge (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks 4u2 i got dish, no wonder i couldn't find it.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

I woke up early. I have my coffee and my utensil. All I need is a lighter and someone to join me for the first one of the day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry im Late pcduck.:bong2: .im in now..slept in a bit this morning.. But allways up for a wake and bake Sunday:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 


any big plans today?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2008)

*Time for me to head UP the mountain and chase a few grouse around the woods AND it is time for them folks in Moscow and Abu Dhabi to HIT THIS :bong1:Berlin*


----------



## msge (Oct 19, 2008)

I  recovered from yesterday and here i am ready to smoke


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunday a day of rest.

First is check my outdoor grow.  Got pretty cold last night 
second do laundry and haul water. I am out in the boonies. 
third watch football and make numerous little controlled burns.:bongin: 
That pretty much covers my day. Thanks for asking. How about you?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> I  recovered from yesterday and here i am ready to smoke



Glad to hear that, but those commercials have been going on all morning and you are behind. ha ah:bongin: plus the man Big John is in the area, campaigning.:bolt::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sunday a day of rest.
> 
> First is check my outdoor grow. Got pretty cold last night
> second do laundry and haul water. I am out in the boonies.
> ...


 
:ciao:  pc...yeah I am going to install a water meter this morning at sun brake.and then be back intime for some football my self...are those budds changeing colors in that cold weather?..heres to the " BRONCOS ":bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ...sounds like you need me to install a water line for you as well..:rofl: ..Ill catch ya later my friend:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Time for me to head UP the mountain and chase a few grouse around the woods AND it is time for them folks in Moscow and Abu Dhabi to HIT THIS :bong1:Berlin*


 
:ciao:  puff  you must have one hell of a Freezer.. ..cause i know you aint chaseing  nothing but this here..:bong1: ....:rofl: Did Daughter Bag that 12 point yet?.:fid: .Good luck with those "Browns"...:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> I recovered from yesterday and here i am ready to smoke


 


:ciao: ..maybe we should do something a little  more slower 4U.:bong2: .you seem to fall out prety quik...:spit: try 50/50 on trichs:rofl: ...maybe your wiffy should play ...just funning you know..have a great day my friend:bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  pc...are those budds changeing colors in that cold weather?..



Not yet I am hoping these cold nights are over for a couple more weeks.:watchplant:


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 19, 2008)

its bout that time, ne one care to join me in some quality bong rips?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Just stopped in for a quick:bump: 

grilling chicken outside and watching football.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 19, 2008)

boredom has set in, 8 minutes away and im bouncing back to the bong


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: puff you must have one hell of a Freezer.. ..cause i know you aint chaseing nothing but this here..:bong1: ....:rofl: Did Daughter Bag that 12 point yet?.:fid: .Good luck with those "Browns"...:lama:


 
*I have a couple freezers, all full of venison, fowl and smoked fish   this country boy has to eat ya know :rofl:*

*that huge 12 point was in the back today eating some of the OldLady's veggies, Spook chased him to the swamp, came back covered in pond mud, got the hose-off treatment, and seemed to like it*  

Daughter is in the stand now looking to put an arrow thru that big buck's ribs 

BTW, time for the east coasters to HIT THIS :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2008)

*oh yeah, Browns are playing washington now :aok:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Atlas the duck season has finally opened here.
But my outdoor crop hasn't. Darn sativas.:watchplant:


----------



## msge (Oct 19, 2008)

HEy i took 4u advise and went 50/50 tric. Man I have got a lot more done 
420 my time coming soon


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 19, 2008)

i sit with this bong, starring into the world outside this glass. 
peering with a thought of the past. dreaming of a future free from persicution and grief. a place where u and i can pass this tasty nug back and forth with no worry as to when johny law might break down my door and my life.

all i ask is u leave me this plant and this piece of glass to keep myself from being a criminal.  


Now

Fire it up
KT

 a lil poem off the top of my well medicated mind to grace the ppl and please the masses.


----------



## msge (Oct 19, 2008)

kt that was deep i need some of what your smoking 
toke me 3 min to type this


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

:bong1: Wow Legend, I am going to have to reread that when I am not so far along in my day.:bong1:


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 19, 2008)

do what i can


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it's been a minute ...:stoned: smokin on some nice sensi from this grow  Howdy all ya East Coast folks...It looks like we've got a couple new members while i've been away, grab a :bong1: cause it's that time somewhere  ...


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 20, 2008)

bong rips in 5 

whos coming with me?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Gotta find my lighter...gotta find my lighter
When I find my lighter I am commencing to make little controlled burns.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 21, 2008)

*gonna go 3 farms over, to my Sisters place and chase some woodcock and a few grouse outta Her swamp time to fortify for the trail ride  :bong1: *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like fun Puffi.
Got sorta cold today, might have to move my girls inside today.:watchplant:


----------



## 351stang (Oct 21, 2008)

:bong: :bong: good morning BHC had a bad day on mon. so i will start today off here, having a bong or two or four will help so here i go.:bong: :bong: now i will pass it to you. have a good day all


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't mind if I do  351stang:bong: 
Thanks! gotta get-r-done later...:bong:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, Long time now see! Hittin it up now for my county, and all others in *Buffalo, New York* GO SABRES and Thomas Vanek still leading NHL with 7 goals!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 21, 2008)

Loadin' another up on the East Coast ...How's everybody doin' around the BHC lately folks ??? anybody care to join for a sesh eh??? :bong1: :bong2: ...let's hit it


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Got my girls in. What a relief.
These sativas take a long time and its suppose to get below freezing.
With that being said its time to spark one.:bump:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 21, 2008)

*Lookin like todays bong hits are HAAAARRRDDD!!!! Havin one of those Iron lung days. I just took .65g in 1 hit out of my RooR with ice.

EDIT P.s. pcduck what week are they in?*


----------



## 351stang (Oct 21, 2008)

:bong: ok much better day i will have to strat my day with a bong or four every day.:bong:  Here you go passing it to you


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 21, 2008)

the stupid ppl and frustrations of the day today have got me down. starring of into space, with no paticular place i want to be. 

sore and tired.

my bong is calling my name.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Dom I am not sure but 8 weeks sounds about right.
The capitate-stalked trichomes are just getting all milky, no amber trichs yet.:watchplant: Waiting on these sativas are mind numbing.

:bolt: :bump:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

You are not alone KT.:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> ..."its like fighting for a life not worth living, torn to pieces and scatter across the broken glass covering the ground. then being tenderized by hundreds of thousands of feet stomping all that broken glass into the only thing on the ground..................ME"
> 
> 
> 
> in a figure of speech



Hey KT I might have sparked a few to many. I have put much thought into what you have written and it sorta sounds, like sands thru a hour glass, so are the days of our lives.

I got that from a soap opera

Now where's that lighter:bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2008)

im out of weed  

no firin it up for me!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> im out of weed
> 
> no firin it up for me!


This calls for an international day of mourning or send a nug to Trillions Day.
What ever you prefer.

I know that lighter is here some where.....aahhhh:bong2:there it is


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*SPARKIN IT FOR TRILLIONS WE FEEL FOR YA MAN! Hittin ze RooR and passin the fuly packed Illadelph to you. Do you accept?*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*Gee, I'm bored.

Trillions, Me and IllusionalFate are smokin one for you!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 22, 2008)

don't need a soap opera to have drama, the medical problems i have give me enough.

and yes indeed the bong is my best friend

to bad smoking isn't legal cuz i'd carry it with me every where.

speaking of that  bong rips in 3 minutes

nebody home, to take some 3ft rips to the dome?

Fire it up
kt


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *ktownlegand #247*


 

hey another thing could u fix that miss spelling

its  ktownlegend    no a


thank a million

TOA

KT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> im out of weed
> 
> no firin it up for me!


 
you need to drow more my friend...start getting these new members to pitch in for the cause....cause you need some weed..lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 22, 2008)

TOA, this :bong1: is for you pal ...Hittin' this one for Nashville :ciao:  :bong:


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 22, 2008)

im ten minutes late DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!

o well i'm over it

just have to double down


NE ONE got a match?

Fire it up
KT


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*420 here, firin it up!!! :bong1: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 23, 2008)

*a bit late, frosty glaze on the pumpkins this morning again, but time for them Moscow folks to hit this :bong1:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Can I say, EVERYONE HIT THIS!

Kind of bored, can't wait for Buffalo at Minnesota tonight! GO SABRES!*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Dom.

I am hitting it like it is my job:bong:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hittin it AGAIN!

oh god COUGH COUGH COUGH!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: Im hittting it but should be working ..its 420 somewhere:bolt: :bong: :bong: :stoned: ..Go Buffalo:guitar:


----------



## msge (Oct 23, 2008)

Been working now it time to hit the hooka anybody out there want a hit


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Only if YOU sir hit THIS! :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Oct 23, 2008)

Yooooo! What's up everyone! been a long while since I have been here so I wanted to stop in for a big smoke! hopep everyone is well!
:bong1: :aok: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

msge comes in offers a hitt and passes out again..lol


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Sounds like a few of my good buddies :hubba:*


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

no pass out back to work in the new flower room, which has no flowers yet but does have a gallon of home made wine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2008)

new flower room...do you have a grow on?  why not in signiture?  Hitting it here is Seattle...Happy Friday all


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

well kind of a grow had 3 plants but only one looks good put 2 more beans in the ground yesterday

Just trying to get the other room up and running


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2008)

What time is it?.....its:bolt: :bump:time


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

13 min till 420 some where 
back to the room, boss said no work today


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

*:ciao:Time for all those in Helsinki, Minsk and Kiev to load it and Hit it :bong1:*


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

ok folks let have a couple of hit just got done hanging mylar in new room
who wants a hooka


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

midwest firing up early rolling through 420


----------



## msge (Oct 24, 2008)

getting ready to hit some homegrown stuff my boy brought by to me
420 some where 
 hey Puffin Afatty thanks for that link you gave on the vaporizers i went there and lost a hour looking at all the glass. It was great


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> getting ready to hit some homegrown stuff my boy brought by to me
> 420 some where
> hey Puffin Afatty thanks for that link you gave on the vaporizers i went there and lost a hour looking at all the glass. It was great


 
You are welcome MSGE :aok:  they have been very good to Meeeee


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

its always 4:20 here
DO NOT STRAP THIS ON YOUR HEAD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:rofl: ..can can  has a strap on.... 

makeing up 4 lost time...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

it'll make you cry 
i dont strap it on ANYWHERE


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Oh gawd, even worse. He has a strap on that MAKES YOU CRY 

Hittin it up for NOT having a ripped behind. :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

better?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Much better.

TOKE IT UP MAN!!! *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROONj5xQV08

this shits been in my head for weeks...i totally dig the sax in the song


some ppl say im crazy but i dig its simplicity!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Oh no...:huh: 

EDIT: Hope this dosen't violate the rules, just a piece of plastic. Just like marijuana is just an herb *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROONj5xQV08
> 
> this shits been in my head for weeks...i totally dig the sax in the song
> 
> ...


 
ack i think that chick singin the intro will now be stuck in my head



DOM....your a sicko


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*LOL! It was 4u2 that said it I blame him!*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2z7VBd7g8U

that brings me back to some times......


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZADbubu0Y
same dude
:48:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Hittin it an hour early for the eastern time zone!!! :bong: :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

HA! CC

niice....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice vids guys!

Anyone like amazingly fast but actually for once WELL WRITTEN and VERY groovy guitar, watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHlMbV3HNsI&feature=related

His name is Kiko Loureiro, he is Brazillian and he walks circles around people like Dimebag and Malmsteen.

It progresses in speed so you must watch the whole thing.

EDIT: WATCH THIS ONE!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-gHg1lpkpg*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

ok  Ill take the blame DomChron..:argue:   im a few minutes late for my sturday morning session..:banana: .but its time to hit it here in Seattle..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bolt: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## msge (Oct 25, 2008)

going to be midwest 420 soon got to get primed for the football game


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 25, 2008)

*time for Chicago folks to Hit This :bong1:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Smokin one for all of you BONG smokers! And the BUFFALO SABERS on having Thomas Vanek, the highest goal scorer currently in the entire NHL.

ROOOOOOR (pun WAS intended :aok*


----------



## msge (Oct 25, 2008)

any one wana a hit


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Thank you kind sir! I accept! Wait...


...its...its a bong right...i only smoke bongs :rofl: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 25, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Thank you kind sir! I accept! Wait...*
> 
> 
> *...its...its a bong right...i only smoke bongs :rofl: *


 

:rofl:

*Here in the house, I only smoke bongs or a vape, but outside at the pond or picnic table joints or 1 hit pipes are ocassionally seen*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Yes, same here. Puffin, why don't you stop by my new thread in the coffee table section and post a few pics of your favorite bowlhead! Trust me you won't miss the thread, its called "Post your favorite Bowlhead or Spoon Piece"*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

okay  Seattle   its  420....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 


Bongs here  and when out fishing  or camping I have my hand held "sneak a toke"...and my Bong fits in hand and can easly be carried..hope everyone is doing good today  ill hit this again thanks:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hittin it up for 4u2 and camping!

Last time I went I brought my RooR. Sneak out back, nobody sees you. If they do your screwed though, its a big yellow labeled easily spottable bong LOL!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

thats why i use a small hand held..Have fun camping


----------



## 303053 (Oct 26, 2008)

At this exact moment in makin a home made *** kickin bong lol....Using basic materials but this girl packs a mean punch lol.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

303053 said:
			
		

> At this exact moment in makin a home made *** kickin bong lol....Using basic materials but this girl packs a mean punch lol.


 

hello friend...if you wanna be a BHC  member you need to post a pic of the bong and chose a # that is not all ready taken..and you need to try not to have astrics in your post..that meens you used a word not alloud here..even tho its a little one..its still not alloud okay..welcome my friend and hope to see you around take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

Im hitting here :bong:   and watching football..:rant: .aahahh   gotta love Sundays..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

who ya watching 4u 
i am watching the chiefs and jets


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

i wish i had that one...saints  and  chargers now


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

well its half time score is 14-14 Go Chiefs 
And a hit for everyone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*I'm waitin fer the Browns game at 400, supposed to get their butts kicked, but I'm still gonna watch and do a few bongs, maybe a couple fingers of single malt *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Bills game, 16-25 miami and 4 minutes left in the 3rd...*


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

well the chiefs lot 24-28

Good game though 
but my mo tigers kicked butt last night


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*Browns strike 1st,  UP 7-0 yippee ya hoooooo  :aok:

Time fer a bong, eh*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*IT IS time for a bong!

20 minutes late but, FIRIN IT UP!

:bong1: :bong1: 

:bong1: :bong1: 

:bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

it is time for a hit or 2 or 3


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*14-7  time fer another couple bongs*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Ehh, I'm a little buzzed.

smoke a FEW?

:bong:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*Half Time :woohoo:  Browns are UP 17-7  :aok:  I'll be happy as long as they clear the spread   time fer another couple bongs of Haze*


----------



## msge (Oct 26, 2008)

hey puffin i am running low would you mind passing that my way
Thanks a lot man


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*Here Ya go msge :bong1:

Browns win this 1, :woohoo:  :woohoo:  beat the spread by 13 points, can ya say cha ching   actually though, I've won more on Cleveland, by way of the spread, than on any other team, they lose alot, but by less than expected often enuf :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang its got to be at the twenty some place. But then again I just don't care right now. This Durban Poison is driving me crazy, wish it would get done.:watchplant:  I am going to torch me a few bong rips.:bong: wow much better:stoned:


----------



## msge (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks puffin 
and here a nug for you found me some last night


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 28, 2008)

*  It's always 420 somewhere pcduck :aok:  like now  :bong1: 

 msge  :welcome: *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Very true Puffin!

Did you know right now its 4:20 somewhere? And I'm hitting it for them!

HEADS UP Denver, Colorado.
HEADS UP Mexico City, Federal District.
HEADS FREAKIN UP Guatemala, Guatemala...cause your in for a BOMB TREAT!!!

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :hubba:*


----------



## msge (Oct 28, 2008)

cooking smoking and jammin 420 somewhere


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

*Time for them Folks in [western] Berlin to be Hittin This :bong:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

* A clean bong is very good thing :aok:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

*I have never tried the ashcatchers, I will have to get 1 soon, I just clean the whole bong and downtube every 5 hits or so*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

*I put about 2-3 ounces of 91 percent iso and 1/8th cup rock salt in bottom of bong, put bottle brush in barrel to stop splash, shake for about 30 seconds and save iso/salt solution for another couple cleanings, then I rinse in hot/cold water and I'm ready to go again  I *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2008)

:yeahthat:     works for me also works well when a busty young lady shakes it for you


----------



## msge (Oct 30, 2008)

thank god it almost the end of the week 

hooka hits for everyone

got to clean the hot tub  sore tried body needs a soak


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> thank god it almost the end of the week
> 
> hooka hits for everyone




Thanks 

Do a :bump: and pass it along


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2008)

*Time for Baghdad to fire UP this :bong1:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 31, 2008)

fire it up!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qt2zuMLi44


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

trillion thats cool.:aok: ..Happy Halloween ..we had a Blast scareing Little kids.:rofl: .just takeing it easy today updateing gj..stop by have a look see...untill then lets hit this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :guitar:


----------



## msge (Nov 1, 2008)

hey folks i want you to meet my new friend Bubbly

Going to be 420 somewhere


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet msge, does Bubbly preform well?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

nice piece msge..early Christmas huh?..cant wait to hit the Green Room 4 my Christmas Glass..yours looks a lot like mine I baught last year..congrats my friend..now pack it and pass it over here to Seattle...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :guitar:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2008)

striking up right now  

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 1, 2008)

*HEYYY!!! Thats an inferno from EDIT right?! I had an inferno once, their AMAZINGLY strong!*


----------



## msge (Nov 1, 2008)

Not sure what it is, Bought it at a shop local 20 $ 
smoke's great, give's a good hit 
Here ya go try it  out
Stoned


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 2, 2008)

smoke'n some 'a the lowryder I pulled down recently... and my buddy stopped by and dropped off a 1/2 of our usual cron... so I'm feel'n no pain... :aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*Anyone can join, pic a number that hasn't been chosen yet! Trillion has a thread with all the chosen ones.*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 2, 2008)

put up a number!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2008)

Man TCVG....we must have same friend..:rofl: .just kicking back today going to smoke on some Risen Ape my Budddy gave me :woohoo: and I have 3 plants in flower now..:lama: ...Hopeing to catch some football here soon:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: ..GO BRONCOS


[email protected]NITY is not a number my friend..sorry...try000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001.....that should work.. 


Now where the Hell is that Bong:bong:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hmmmm...

I choose pi and thats an irrational number (continuously repeating forever)

I think Infinity works because it is not a number but its still a quantity used to describe something.*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*Why thank you kind sir, enjoy some of MINE!

:bong2: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## msge (Nov 2, 2008)

midwest 420 
Welcome [email protected] have a hooka hit and pass it on


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope I am not late for the 20


----------



## msge (Nov 3, 2008)

never late pcduck 

having one right now


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2008)

no little controlled burns for me:cry: 

I'm out till my Durban Poison dries.:cry: 


strike one for me fellas.

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 351stang (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning,
Coffee and a:bong1: hope you all have a good day


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 6, 2008)

*time to hit this in London, Dublin and parts east :bong1: *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2008)

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 6, 2008)

*Hit this PCduck :bong:  :aok:*


----------



## msge (Nov 6, 2008)

hello folks how ya doing 

Just stop by for a hit


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Saturday everyone...:bong1: ...*pcduck*..how much longer on the dry befor you have some smoke?..I have like a qp still ...Ill smoke this one 4U today..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

Gotta Love Saturday Mornings..Folgers, my Bong..and some good friends..

fire it up in Seattle:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 8, 2008)

*Time to hit this :bong:  

Just harvested SnowWhite, got Her drying in living room since OldLady is off on a jaunt-about :rofl:

making some qwiso from about a pound of trim, expect about 10 grams of oil :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

i will join you puff.:bong: .be sure to get that weed outta living room be4 wiffey gets home..dont be like me and smoke bongs and get sidetracked...ooops  forgot  i need to hit ..:bong1: now...pass it on..:bongin:


----------



## 351stang (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning,
its a great day !!!i got up made coffee,took care of the birds(ducks and chikens)Got some:hubba: grabed the:bong1: and my world is right so i am passing this:bong1: on to you folks peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks  #351....:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :guitar: ...haveing a Great Day here as well..smokeing some of my Red Dragon and getting the ouside ready for winter...Heres to the next member...:bong1: ..smoke it up:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 8, 2008)

*No worries here eh, as the OldLady is gonna be gone until the day before thanksgiving, almost 3 weeks, and the harvest will be in the jars monday night *


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 9, 2008)

:bong: ahh... much better, theres nothing better than coffee and cones in the morning :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

mAKo BuDz said:
			
		

> :bong: ahh... much better, theres nothing better than coffee and cones in the morning :hubba:


 
hey mAKo BuDz.....you need to post a pic of your glass  and chose a BHC#  that isnt all ready taken..and then your a member..easy..then Ill share this here bong with ya..lol..but im sorry I dont see your members # in your signiture...but thats okay  smoke on  this time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay Seattle Im awake and ready to face you...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 


Hey puff how much you get off snow white #5?  congrats my friend:clap:


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry smoke i forgot to post the BHC# (im pretty stoned, lol) How's BHC#355 my camera isn't here atm but will post a pick as soon as i get it back, Cheers..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

mAKo BuDz said:
			
		

> Sorry smoke i forgot to post the BHC# (im pretty stoned, lol) How's BHC#355 my camera isn't here atm but will post a pick as soon as i get it back, Cheers..


 
No worries my friend..:welcome: .be sure to do that so Trillion can update you to list...:clap: ..what kind of bong do you prefer?  glass/plastic/toiletpappertube?:rofl: ...anyway please post it packed with your best HOME GROWN..:hubba: ...and here hold this :bong1: and then pass it on to Puff...take care and be safe


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 9, 2008)

*Absolutely No Way the Browns lose today or next Sunday, I'll take all bets :aok:
v
v
v
v
v
Because>>>>>the next time they play is Monday Night the 17th, I guess it's because they played thursday night :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2008)

Lets all make numerous controlled fires:bong1:  for the Browns not losing today.:yay: ....:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

go Browns..:headbang2: ..as long as they aint playing my BRONCOS.:argue: .then that bet is on..:aok:    lets hit it ..:bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 9, 2008)

*Not very often you can guarantee the Browns wont lose 2 weeks in a row :rofl:

To The Browns :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Stuck watching the Seahawks...Its Half time...:bong: :bong: :bong:   :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 9, 2008)

hey Hey HEY!!!!


sup brothers!!??!?!!?!??!????????????????!!?!??!??!?!?!??!


:bong1: fire IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Trillion  Glad to see ya..How you been?  what we smokeing today/  Im in my Red Dragon Jar:hubba: ..here you go:bong1:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hey buddies! I'll join you, haven't been in here for a while!

HOW YOU ALL DOIN in EASTERN TIME ZONE!

HIT IT UP!! :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

hey  Doms.:ciao: .just sitting back smokeing my:bong:  ...and watching football..here ya go..:bong1:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing 4u2!

Hittin it now! :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

okay  thats long enough  pass it back now..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

it's 4:20 here:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: .........:cop: ........:chuck: :bolt: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2008)

My computer says its 8. My brain says its 4:20 somewhere...Who do you believe?:bong2:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*I believe you buddy!

P.s. I was plannin on passing it to trillions but edited my post after noticing he signed offline LOL!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

so hand it to me...and I believe you to pcduck


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hahaha sorry I cached it. I'll pack up some northern lights!

You can have greens buddy!*


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No worries my friend..:welcome: .be sure to do that so Trillion can update you to list...:clap: ..what kind of bong do you prefer?  glass/plastic/toiletpappertube?:rofl: ...anyway please post it packed with your best HOME GROWN..:hubba: ...and here hold this :bong1: and then pass it on to Puff...take care and be safe


Thanks again smoke :cool2:, my bong is a glass (pyrex) twin chamber but i took the second chamber off coz its a pain in the arse to keep clean, my mrs. sister has got my camera but ill get it back today sometime hopefully.

:bolt: :bong1:   AHH.. thats better... Your :bong1:  Puff.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks my friend Looking to get me a new piece for Christmas...Have a great night..and Doms  Thanks for the GREENS man...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing like a :bumpr two:bump:  to start the work week off right.:bong:


----------



## ishnish (Nov 10, 2008)

hash in the bong!!!  thats how im start'n my week!  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like a winning combination ishnish.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*time to hit this :bong: I often put a tiny drop of qwiso oil on top of a bowl weed*


----------



## ishnish (Nov 10, 2008)

blew my mind!!
im struggle'n to take the third hit!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Right now i'm hitting the bong with some Northernberry x White Widow bud with some Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry ISO HASH OIL. :bongin:  Did i mention that this stuff blows your lungs apart. :hubba:   Happy toking everyone.  Fire it up! :ignore: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*the only problem, the taste of the oil is soooo good, it spoils my tastebuds for the weed and I keep on usin the oil the rest of the day :rofl:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Ya got that right. :aok: I try smoking myself into a coma anyway. :confused2: :rofl: *


			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *the only problem, the taste of the oil is soooo good, it spoils my tastebuds for the weed and I keep on usin the oil the rest of the day :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm striking up my outdoor DP. Finally dry enough:bongin: 

I haven't made any oil yet.:cry:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 10, 2008)

i get the day off 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned: :huh:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Did someone say oil.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Ya got that right. :aok: I try smoking myself into a coma anyway. :confused2: :rofl: *


 

IMO..Thats the only way to smoke..:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

sparking it up on monday Morn..:bong: .Things a bit slow at work..so took the day off and working on that coma state  with *TBG*..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

This outdoor DP is pretty good.:bong:  Sorta proud of this batch.:aok: 

I'll do a pass around.:bong2: :woohoo:


----------



## msge (Nov 10, 2008)

no bongs for me today folks got a cold 
but my   mini bubbler is doing me good 
smoke on


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's one for LA and who ever else wants to.

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: on the twenty


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 11, 2008)

firin one up for all you cool cats out there.....   :bong1:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

ill smoke to that :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

hey, Im a cool cat...:bong: :headbang2: :bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

okay Denver..hit this..:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm just a duck amongst a bunch of kool katz and I am going to fire it up also.


:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: Whoa there ha ha ah


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*Yes, it's always 420 somewhere, right now it's somewhere just east of Moscow :bong:*


----------



## msge (Nov 12, 2008)

any body what a hit off my hooka 

i can't wait till deer season on sat.

who 420 is next


----------



## 351stang (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks msge, I will have a hit, passing it on


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2008)

One for Alaska:bongin:and one or maybe two or three for the troops in Iraq:bongin: :bongin: :bongin:  Whoa if I keep this up I'm not gonna make it to the next session.


----------



## msge (Nov 13, 2008)

i think it time for another round 
and i agree pcduck 2 or 3 for the troops in iraq and afganastan
just found out family over there just got sent home


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

That is great news msge!:woohoo: :clap: :dancing: 

 I will do a few with ya to celebrate.

:bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2008)

*hitting the bong with oil and haze, getting really hazey :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Hitting it this Friday Morning..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 


msge..Glad you have Family comeing Home from Iraq..Heres to all My commrads around the world:bong1: ..be safe


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2008)

I shall join you,4u2sm0ke in a little celebration of being Friday

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 14, 2008)

*time to head out to the woods for a couple grouse, Lil Bro is coming over to zero in his new elk rifle for next weeks Hunt and I promised Him a grouse for lunch   that said, time to hit this for the trail :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Great Pufff..whats he siteing in?  Got my 303 ready..just need to find that elk..oh  By the way..Did Daughter bag that Buck?  and have fun scurring those grouse out..


----------



## msge (Nov 14, 2008)

morning all, got the day off due to rain 
Getting ready to go deer hunting after a hit or two


----------



## 351stang (Nov 14, 2008)

Good friday to all:bong: :bong: now it will be a good day. Good luck all you hunters. Hope you all have a good day...Peace


----------



## msge (Nov 14, 2008)

all ready for the big hunt in the mornin 

but for now a hit on the hooka 

Pass it on


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Great Pufff..whats he siteing in? Got my 303 ready..just need to find that elk..oh By the way..Did Daughter bag that Buck? and have fun scurring those grouse out..


 
*Lil bro has a 338 he uses on moose and elk, but put a swarovski scope on it and needs to get it sighted in today...*
*I got 3 grouse today, missed twice...the Labs flushed 11 in just under 2 hours, a pretty good day  *
*the big 12 point is still around, I saw him last week at Mom's place about 2 miles from the stand Daughter is hunting this week, She has a pretty good idea of where the buck likes to be now, I think He's gonna be backstraps on the barbeque soon  :hubba: *

*time, yet again to Hit This :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey can some one give me a hand? I'd be much obliged.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

*Puff*.... Let me Know with pics of the 12 pointer..


*pcduck*... like the poster..lol



cleaned and packed ready for th day..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

Just finished watching the BRONCOS beat the Falcons...:clap: ...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :headbang2:


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys :ciao:, How did the hunting trip go?, i was just in the neibourhood so i thought id stop in say G'day and fire down a few  :bong1:  before i leave again , 
Who's up for one??


----------



## Rambler (Nov 18, 2008)

"bubble bubble bbuble" 
im with ya man!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 18, 2008)

*Been hitting the vape, but can do it thru the bong so time to HIT THIS :bong1:*


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Nov 18, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!  I like my bong, it kicks my ***:holysheep: , he, he, he!!*
*Just in case, you want to buy one , check out this web site below, I've used them 4 times, with on problems!!:headbang2: *

*www.glass-pipes-water-bongs.com*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

its 4:20 here :bong: and another :bong:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

and........another :bong:


----------



## msge (Nov 18, 2008)

and 420 here coming up take a hit and pass it around


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

ill take that :bong:, thank you and pass it along


----------



## msge (Nov 18, 2008)

my pleasure cc gotta love the hooka , now off to get wifey high with the bubbles


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2008)

I was trying to upload a picture of the Durban Poison, I am hitting but my computer is messing up. Oh well its 4:20 for Moscow and Anchorage. Taking a hit and passing it along.

:bong: :bong: :bolt: :bump: :bong1: :aok: :bongin:


----------



## msge (Nov 20, 2008)

that bud looks to good to be called poison pcduck


----------



## msge (Nov 20, 2008)

how about ya load a bong and pass some of that my way


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

My Pleasure msge 

Be careful it may put ya down:bong: 
 It did me.:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

Its Friday night and its cold outside, so I am just gonna sit around and do a few hits.:bong:  ahhhh much better!   Here ya go, got one for ya:bolt: :bongin:


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 22, 2008)

its 2:49 am bout to change the water in the bong and fire up some killer kief and some skunkxNL cross  whos down?

t-minues 5 and counting.......

houston prepare for ignition....over


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 22, 2008)

*It is definately time to HIT THIS somewhere between warsaw and kiev :aok:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2008)

Its that time here :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

:watchplant: :bolt: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

:bong1: okay Seattle  Hit this..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

And Getting ready 4 you Portland..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I may start the top of the hour with a couple.
:bong::bongin:


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 22, 2008)

*This guy is so bad*...




Let me join or else!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

pick a # from the list that isnt taken..then send Me and Trillion and Puff fatty  a sample of your best stuff..then youir in...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 22, 2008)

Done  I dont know about the sample though :confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Sunday Morning  footbal....:bong: :bong: .....Go Broncos


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 23, 2008)

*them texans is invading Cleveland and Browns Stadium at 1pm, I hope to watch the Browns win 1  :woohoo:

I've got the new vape and the bong at the ready, a pile of Haze buds, a bunch to munch, and a bottle of single malt  Bring on the game :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Heres to the Browns  Puff...:bong: ...So did daughter Bag that Buck?  Im just sitting back watching ESPN..going to take the Boy to get his sissters Christmas presents here soon..so I can Make it back for Game two..Heres to a great day:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 23, 2008)

its a sad morning, bout to pack up a hash oil, keif coated bong. O what will we all do now.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 23, 2008)

*Daughter is still chasin that buck, I'm going down to Ohio to [ hopefully  ] shoot a wild turkey tomorrow*


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 23, 2008)

:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

hey wannaGetHigh..wheres your BHC # ?  and post that Bong..untill then hit this..:bong1: ..


Puffin...cant wait to see that buck..and Bag that big Gobbler..only been Turkey one time..it was a Blast..Have fun..and heres to your Turkey hunt..:bong: be safe


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 24, 2008)

At the third stroke it will be 4:20 exactly,:woohoo:

:bolt: +   :bong2:   = :fly:
ahh i feel better now, Who's Up For One??


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 24, 2008)

*a couple minutes late, but I had to put the turkeys in the smokehouse :woohoo:

this morning my buddy and I got a couple nice fat turkeys down by the Ohio river between Weirton West Va and Smithfield Oh 

definately time to HIT THIS :bong:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2008)

hey boys... I picked up a new beer tap for the Bong Hitter Club... what'chya think? (it's a one-piece unit, too :hubba: )


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

* :woohoo:  can I put Her in my office here, just until just before the OldLady comes back tomorrow  :rofl:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Nov 25, 2008)

Been a while since i've dropped by for a session, figured i'd say Howdy Denver :ciao: ...Awesome to see the BHC gettin so much action since i've been gone ... This one's a big ole BHC hit  :bong: ...and another for good measures :stoned: :bongin:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

interesting, ive been looking for this thread for a while and couldnt find it- im glad i had email notification on it 

firing it up for all you forum goers!!!

:bong1: :bong1:




.... and to CVG i didnt know you started the club first, sorry dood! i guess i miss everything!? 

:bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

and why dont we go ahead and have our first bong of the month?!!

Id love to see if yall like that idea, i can start a thread and throw up the poll too 

whos interested


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

and also, guess whos going hunting tomorrow ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yay:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

no...... ME!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

(I have a numb headache in my temples and almost to my jaw...wonder if I am suffering withdrawls of mj.  Kids are home for a holiday, but I am debating going for a short drive for my medicines)

Hit one for me bongers.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

will do :bong1:

firin up some GDP for yah SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm back, and I am better.  Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm back, and I am better. Thanks


 

You Hittin the Bong *MOM*???  Im telling Dad..and you need to post bong 


*TCVG*..I like to tap on that..thanks..:hubba: 

*Trillion*.whats with the Bong of the Month?  whats that all about?  and havent seen much action in the chat room..But have enjoyed this club..thanks

HAPPY THANKS GIVING :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Ummm bong of the month?
I think I just hit the bong of the month.
Happy Thanksgiving and hit one for the turkey.:bong::bongin:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

saw a 4 pointer but wasnt able to get the shot in 

fire up this bowl for the one that got away!

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

:lama: :bolt: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

okay Hiing again this fine morning..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :guitar:


----------



## msge (Nov 27, 2008)

happy thanksgiving everyone 

hooka hits for everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

This ones :bong1: for the Turkey Im about to feast on..:aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 27, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving BHC  :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

I have gobbled till I wobbled, now I need my after Thanksgiving hit:bump: and pass the:bong1: to the one that needs it next.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 27, 2008)

I know what thanksgiving is, you all eat turkeys and ****...but i eat it when ever What is the meaning of the Thanksgiving day ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks pcduck..ill take that:bong:  .and passing it to the next member that wants it..:bong1: enjoy the weekend:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Saturday morning BHC. I will start the festivities this morning.

Do a :bong: and passing it along.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 29, 2008)

*Been sittin in the dankster chat at breedbay for an hour, forgot how much fun chat can be :aok:

Time for another hit :bong:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 29, 2008)

*I had to try and share this with someone before I forget, on thanksgiving morning, I was driving around the back section and I see 2 of my Mothers young [300-400 pounds] pigs had gotten loose, it was really hilarious, they were jumping around, playing tag on Her front lawn, I wondered if they got into my stash  it took me some time to get their attention and put em back thru the gate...Mom said they were celebrating turkey day tooo, because they know they were not on menu :rofl:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

HAPPY.:bong1: ...:guitar: Saturday Members..:bong: 


*Puff*..those pigs better be carefull  Christmas next month..We like HAM:hubba: :bolt: :bong: :ciao:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 29, 2008)

*yeah, just what I said to em thursday, I said they best celebrate now as another holiday is just around the bend :rofl:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2008)

well i went out to the WMA on thanksgiving afternoon, set up camp and had to sign in so had to wait till the next morning to hunt. got out early and heard something running across the gully we were on but it was outts sight.
went back in to eat lunch and went back out to another spot and didnt see anything. came back in for supper and headded out agian 2 hrs before dusk. saw one but couldnt shoot at it.

next morning got up early and sat for about 2 hrs...saw two shot at them both but they were 250 yards off. the big one took off like he was hurt but i didnt see any blood- bummer!   The brush and undergrowth was real thick and i noticed a sapling or two shot in half so i guess the bullet skipped off.

started rainng so when we went back to camp to eat broke the bow out. went out 3 or four more times and was out there another day and didnt see anything else 

someone at another camp was firing off alot of rounds so we think it meesed with the hunt. BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway- a fat doobie and a hot shower later im back in action- i got pics to load up when i get motivated to pull the cam back out of all the packed up gear. gotta pull the tent out and dry it anyway.

hope yall had a good week end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

Here to a great Sunday:bong: :bong: :guitar:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Well its a rainy Sunday, might as well take a hit or two while I'm here. :bong:  :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*I'm watching the Browns game, then flying down to NW Ohio to hunt deer with a 44 mag handgun :woohoo:

I hope to have a nice fat doe hanging in the t hangar by 9am, unless bullwinkle comes by :aok:*


----------



## msge (Nov 30, 2008)

i have another hit and watch it snow 

next


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*Browns vs Colts is a pretty good game Gooo Browns :aok:*

*BTW, I'm watching it on dvr, soooo I dont know how it ended yet            edit--I saw the end now *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the Browns games was good. 

I'll be getting out late tomorrow for opening day of deer, got a DR. appointment. What a bummer! 

Oh well while I am here I might as well par take...:bong: or 2 :bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*I'm going to Ohio tomorrow and tuesday*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Puffi, Nothing says hello like a SuperRedHawk 

Plus since I am here. One for me :bong: and one to past:bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*In this case the colt anaconda :aok:*


----------



## msge (Dec 1, 2008)

puffin you hunting elk or deer with a hand gun
have fun and lots of luck, i  am still trying to get a doe for the freezer 
black powder season here


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Puffin is down in OHIo deer hunting, msge

Guess since the day is over for me I will sit back and take a few hits.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Geez where is everybody?
I hate to have to be the only one bonging it up.:hubba: 
:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey duck, ill join ya for a few (much needed ones) 
           :bong: = Could do with another.
:bong::bong: = Feeling it.
:bong::bong::bong: = Ahh, much better.
:bong::bong::bong::bong: = To stoned to think or type anymore. (LOL)


----------



## msge (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks duck and how about a hit of my hooka filled with ice and some killer green


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

That sounds great. Just trying out a little G-13 myself. 

:bong::bong::bongin:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 2, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*I am *** backwards, I broke my bong long ago and have never bought a new one BUT I was wondering if a Vape would get me in the BHC? *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I am *** backwards, I broke my bong long ago and have never bought a new one BUT I was wondering if a Vape would get me in the BHC? *


just go to the Thread start  Trillion has everyones #  just pick one that no one has that pic and a #  and the love for Bongs..is all you need..Thanks for Join..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

Its Hump Day.............:bong1: :bong1:   heres to a great day:bong: :guitar: :bolt: :bong1: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Bongers.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks SM, Well its windy and cold outside. I guess with that being said, I might as well do a hit and pass.
:bolt: :bong1: :bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*Cool - #6.27 is my choice.... *:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

Can I have # 8675309?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can I have # 8675309?




Is your name "Jenny"?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 3, 2008)

*Ladies and Gentlemen.... 



CHALK UP ANOTHER AND ANOTHER!!!!! pack up the slides and fire it up for our TWO NEWEST MEMBERS, YUM YUM AND SMOKINMOMMY!!!!!! 


pack it up, pack it in....let us begin! CONGRATS new members welcme- YER IN!


we got two new members to tha BHC! Throw up a photo, pick a number- yer IN and its FREE! Come ONE or come ALL, we dont hate! roll up a fatty or just fire up the VAPE! As long as you smoke something sticky, whitepurpleNgreen....  remember dont bogart and together we'll sing!


WELCOME NEW MEMBERS TO THA B H C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:bong1:

yes im stoned


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:bong::bong::bong:
*
Pack it up, pack it in
Let me begin
I came to win
Battle me that's a sin
I won't tear the sack up
Punk you'd better back up
Try and play the role and the whole crew will act up
Get up, stand up, come on!
Come on, throw your hands up
If you've got the feeling jump across the ceiling
Muggs is a funk fest, someone's talking junk
Yo, I'll bust em in the eye
And then I'll take the punks home
Feel it, funk it
Amps it are junking
And I got more rhymes than there's cops that are dunking
Donuts shop
Sure 'nuff I got props from the kids on the Hill
Plus my mom and my pops

[Chorus]

I came to get down [2x]
So get out your seats and jump around
Jump around [3x]
Jump up Jump up and get down.
Jump [18x]
I'll serve your *** like John MacEnroe
If your steps up, I'm smacking the ho
Word to your moms I came to drop bombs
I got more rhymes than the bible's got psalms
And just like the Prodigal Son I've returned
Anyone stepping to me you'll get burned
Cause I got lyrics and you ain't got none
So if you come to battle bring a shotgun
But if you do you're a fool, cause I duel to the death
Try and step to me you'll take your last breath
I gots the skill, come get your fill
Cause when I shoot ta give, I shoot to kill

[Chorus]

I'm the cream of the crop, I rise to the top
I never eat a pig cause a pig is a cop
Or better yet a terminator
Like Arnold Schwarzenegger
Try'n to play me out like as if my name was Sega
But I ain't going out like no punk *****
Get used to one style and you know I might switch
It up up and around, then buck buck you down
Put out your head then you wake up in the Dawn of the Dead
I'm coming to get ya, coming to get ya
Spitting out lyrics homie I'll wet ya

[Chorus]
Jump [32x]*


----------



## msge (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome yumyum and smoking mom Here my hooka have a hit pass it on 
Waiting on 420 midwest 

why wait


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

:bong:


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 3, 2008)

We should have a thread of people posting videos of themselves hitting a bong! I want to see who can take the biggest hit!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

:welcome: YUMYUM....  and  MOM  I havent seen your Bong what post# is it on?  and heres to the End of a Hard Day:bong: :bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

:lama: Thursday Morning...Just a few :bong: :bong: :bong:   ok Now I will have a great Day..Heres to the Next Member :bong1:  Hit it and pass it


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Heres to the Next Member :bong1:  Hit it and pass it



*cough cough cough*



by the way u can get a username for free on stickam.com and we can start a chat room and alllll smoke in there on cam i do all the time watchin a live web show on there (BONG TV LIVE) lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets get are bongs out and take a big hit and hold. now pass it on..:bong: :bolt: :bong1: :yay:


----------



## msge (Dec 4, 2008)

midwest  hits for everyone. And a couple extra for  me after a long hard day


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 4, 2008)

any one wanna hitt???? :hubba: 

don't worry, mich won't unleach the fury!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enless hes hungy:shocked:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiseguy chef, that looks like a ball python but the color isn't quite right. Is that some sort of phase?


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> any one wanna hitt???? :hubba:
> 
> don't worry, mich won't unleach the fury!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enless hes hungy:shocked:



SICK!!!! ima take a similar photo now lol idk if u saw my snake in the "critter" thread


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy cow that "Earl" was funny. time for a:bump: and a pass:bolt: :bong2:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

i couldnt have picked a better name for this snake (smokey) its so bad that its to the point that wen he sees me go for the bong he gets right under my chin or near my mouth to get sum smoke lol not only that he LOVES the bong its perfect for a snake he loves to coil around the cylinder top and rest his body on top of the big round bowl part of the bong he str8 up gets there and will stay there all day lol


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

*Far Nor Cal taking a hit!  pass it on...*:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> i couldnt have picked a better name for this snake (smokey) its so bad that its to the point that wen he sees me go for the bong he gets right under my chin or near my mouth to get sum smoke lol not only that he LOVES the bong its perfect for a snake he loves to coil around the cylinder top and rest his body on top of the big round bowl part of the bong he str8 up gets there and will stay there all day lol



*Nice looking snake you got there!*:hubba:


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 4, 2008)

Am I too late for Bong Hitter's? I got plenty of water pipes!

Oh no! Sportcardiva took #777 already  I guess I want to be #767 if I can still join...

:fly: Mal C :fly:

Oh and I have a picture of my finger bong on another thread

As soon as I figure out why my camera won't stay on while I'm uploading pics to my pc, then you'll have some more eye candy including the newest additions to the Crane family from Daytona this fall.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> *cough cough cough*
> 
> 
> 
> by the way u can get a username for free on stickam.com and we can start a chat room and alllll smoke in there on cam i do all the time watchin a live web show on there (BONG TV LIVE) lol


 

are you a member here my friend?  I see a Nice Bong..but have you chose a #?   and I would never go on a web cam and smoke..im way 2 PARANOID..have fun..smoke Lots



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Am I too late for Bong Hitter's? I got plenty of water pipes!
> 
> Oh no! Sportcardiva took #777 already  I guess I want to be #767 if I can still join...
> 
> ...


 

:welcome: .:yay: .:bong: :bong: ..when* Trillion* Gets in he will add you  welcome aboard..:bolt: :bong1: ...its almost the weekend..:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> any one wanna hitt???? :hubba:
> 
> don't worry, mich won't unleach the fury!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enless hes hungy:shocked:


 

How about you wiseguy?   you a member yet?  I see an awesome Bong..dont care much for snakes tho..so please keep her fed..lol..please [post BHC # in signature so we can id you..thanks..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> are you a member here my friend?  I see a Nice Bong..but have you chose a #?   and I would never go on a web cam and smoke..im way 2 PARANOID..have fun..smoke Lots
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN




#357


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Am I too late for Bong Hitter's? I got plenty of water pipes!
> 
> Oh no! Sportcardiva took #777 already  I guess I want to be #767 if I can still join...
> 
> ...






:welcome::yay::bong::bong:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 5, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Wiseguy chef, that looks like a ball python but the color isn't quite right. Is that some sort of phase?


 
its a lemon pastale


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> its a lemon pastale



sick. some python morphs cost $10,000!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah he was 250, the girl i wanna get is 350


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2008)

jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> #357


 
okay thanks my friend..now Trillion will add you to the list..Please put your BHC # in signature..Thanks for Joining..and Bong it up  Its Friday!!!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

*Happy Friday to the BHC! take a rip and pass it on..*:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2008)

ok  ill hit it my friend..:bong1: ..:bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2008)

In my honest opinion, a mixture of G-13 and Durban Poison, in a bowl thru the utensil rocks.:aok: opps..time for another, if I can.:rofl: Well time for a :bong: and a pass:bongin: :yay:


----------



## nOob grower (Dec 5, 2008)

:bong::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

420 here in Seattle..Im hitting the :bong1: enjoy your Saturday Night


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

ppl pickin on me today man! lol

w.e. i wipe my *** with that type of stuff lol

BURNIN ONE DOWN RIGHT NOW ON MY ROOF!


----------



## annarko (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres my Piece and  i found the jar like 6 months later at a different smoke shop so i bought that too heheh


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> Heres my Piece and i found the jar like 6 months later at a different smoke shop so i bought that too heheh


 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!  now just pick a # add it to signature  and your in..heres to you   :bong:


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 6, 2008)

Just woke up, running through the routine Check plants lil Wake n Bake
and bacon and eggs for the munchies  

Nice peice Annarko


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

wow   its dinner time here..lol..:bong::bolt::bong1:


----------



## annarko (Dec 6, 2008)

there i got my number heheh if its someone elses lemme know and ill change it


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow   its dinner time here..lol..:bong::bolt::bong1:




seriously lol :bongin:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> there i got my number heheh if its someone elses lemme know and ill change it




funny stuff lol how can i right pie wit my mac keyboard? lol


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow   its dinner time here..lol..:bong::bolt::bong1:



good im Hungry  hook us up, just getting over the Flu starting to get an apatite


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

okay Turkey Sanwhiches comeing up..let me hit this  :bong1: first


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay Turkey Sanwhiches comeing up..let me hit this  :bong1: first



:O i dont eat alot of turkey what a treat  

i owe you a :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks :bong:  passes :bong1: to annarko


what do you like on your Sandwhich?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> Heres my Piece and  i found the jar like 6 months later at a different smoke shop so i bought that too heheh



Welcome and would you like a piece of pie? :rofl:


Oh and a :bong: and a pass:bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> there i got my number heheh if its someone elses lemme know and ill change it


 

:rofl:  I dont thin so..Tell us how you  came up with it..Trillion will add you when he returns..Thanks for joining..here hold this  :bong1:


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  I dont thin so..Tell us how you  came up with it..Trillion will add you when he returns..Thanks for joining..here hold this  :bong1:



How i came up with it? lol... Its Pi...:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats on the 4:20 post Anne I still have not hit the time exactly at 4:20:rofl:

But I do have a:bong1: and I know how to pass it.:bongin: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello fellow :bong1: Members..Have a Great Sunday..Go broncos..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello fellow :bong1: Members..Have a Great Sunday..Go broncos..:bolt::bong:





Elway is retired...right. I still remember "The Drive":cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

yes and Cuttler is The reborn of Elway..Long time Elway fan..i use to cut his lawn when he was Rookie  living in Bolder Colorado...lol I have a signed Football to me..worth Lots..who you for duck?  :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been posting to much and neglecting my duty so here goes a:bump: and a pass:bolt: :bongin:


RE 4u2sm0ke: unfortunately I am a Browns backer


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

Starting the week off with a :bong1:..hope everyone had a great weekend..:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning Bongers.....Go Colt's!


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 8, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes and Cuttler is The reborn of Elway..Long time Elway fan..i use to cut his lawn when he was Rookie living in Bolder Colorado...lol I have a signed Football to me..worth Lots..who you for duck? :bolt::bong:


 
haha thought you said elfway   ripping one for the old tymers:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

A quick :bong: and a pass :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 8, 2008)

*Howdy BHC :ciao:

I flew down to Ohio, hunted monday, got a very nice doe, then caughr the worst case of stomach flu I ever experienced 

I've been in the bed since then, just now able to raise my head to view the keyboard

I hope to recover fully by the weekend *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to here that Puffi, about the flu. Congrats on the doe. I hear those Ohioians, don't take kindly to you Michaganders.:rofl: j/k Puffi


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*well it is 9:20 here on Monday :huh: take a hit and pass it on...*:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't mind if I do  yumyumbubblegum  :bong: and a:bolt: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

:ciao: friends  :bolt::bong:


----------



## msge (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks 4u2,:bong: :bong:  Your Broncos taught my chiefs a lesson 

Hello to everyone else with a hit and a pass :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 8, 2008)

Wake n Bake :fly: Passing to the next Victem

Who want it ? :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Puffin's got cooties.  Everybody RUN!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

stopping in for a lengthy session, since the day is finally over. 

:bong::bongin::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> Thanks 4u2,:bong: :bong: Your Broncos taught my chiefs a lesson
> 
> Hello to everyone else with a hit and a pass :bong1: :bong1:


 

always a great game.:bong:..Just wish we could win in Arrow Head  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Puffin's got cooties. Everybody RUN!!!


 


No passing the :bong1: to PuffN  hes in quaranty..   Will make it up to you my friend when you get better..I hope its by the weekend..Good Game comeing:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> Wake n Bake :fly: Passing to the next Victem
> 
> Who want it ? :bong:


 

I do...Thanks...:bong:.....whos next?   just got home and watching Monday Night football


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

840 here in Seattle..Im hitting it..:bong:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 9, 2008)

*doing quite a bit better now :aok: I really wonder how SnowWhite is doing, I'll be seeing Her in a couple hours for the 1st time in 9 days??*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*Wake and vap 4 me, anyone??:bong::bong: Think I am going to go buy a new bong,,,, I miss it!!

Is there any good places online to buy one??
*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeepers I need this. Been cleaning the "room" and been missing out..
Here is a catch up :bump: and one to make it right:bong2: and of course a pass:bolt: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*Doin the same cleaning and taking pics for my journal,,,:bong::bong: :stoned::stoned:thanks my friend I needed that! :hubba:..pass it on*:bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Done with the cleaning. Now on with the :bong::bongin::bong1::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Mornin bongers- take one for me....I am off to my garage to say good morning to my pipe.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 10, 2008)

Time for a couple hits! Hello finger bong! :bong:

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 10, 2008)

*For the 1st time in 10 days, I am going to hit this molino glass bong :woohoo:  

So far, it did not kill me *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 10, 2008)

*Well, the 1st one went very well, now for another *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 10, 2008)

*Welll it is hump day time for a session :bong::bong::bong::bong:

going to the smoke shop tomorrow to buy a new piece of artillery *:hubba:

*Pass it on ! :bump:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 10, 2008)

*I'll hit this*   :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Do a couple of :bong::bong: then watch Earl...:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy Friday :bong1: members..Have a Great Day:bolt::bong:


*
Puff*...Glad your feeling better..here hit this one now:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2008)

You have a great day too 4u2sm0ke and take this :bong: and hit it.Its time to BIU (bong it up)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

:bong:  thanks  Duck...here :bong1:  back at you..enjoy your day my friend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 12, 2008)

hey BHC! my dang comp got a virus...im on a friends laptop with vista so its taking me FOREVER to load pages and add thanks.... im trying to read all the posts and find all the members, can puffin or fouru please list the members who joined and the numbers as i can barely give thanks to all these members posting on here!

pwese? thanks brothers!!!!

anyway imma try and hit my pm box and answer some questions but this comp is way WAY to slow to go back and forth to the new pages and the members who have joined...... thanks agian guys and i hope all of you are doing excellent!!!


now- FIRE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bong1:
:BO


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello bongers!  Go Colts!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 12, 2008)

*Heres to the end of another Friday! :bong::bong::bong::bong: 

Hope you all have a great weekend! one more 4 the road:bong: oh what the hell I'll take another *:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes *yumyum*...another week down  another week closer to Harvest...oh  yeah  Its tonight..:bong:  Happy Friday all..


*Trillion*..i will look back and see..i think * MOM* is the only one that needs to make a bong..:rofl:  Heres to you *MOM * :bong1:  GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

okay *Trillion*  heres what I know..but first :bong:  and passes to you..

*
SmokingMom* needs Hubby to get her a :bong1: 4 Christmas..:rofl:

*annarko*....sweet piece my friend  #3.14159   Think he/she is a Math wizzz

*jdmnismo300*...#357...think this one carries a GUN!!!!

*mAKo BuDz*...#355   Havent heard from this one since he showed his sweeet peice..


Have a Great weekend My friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello  Friends..Heres to a Friday night :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks bro! imma add them in one sec- but first- :bong1: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't mind if I do trillions of atoms :bong2:
 bummer about that computer


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

Happy Saturday  my friends:bolt::bong::bong::  and passes :bong1:to next Member  Loaded with my crappy Homegrown ****  :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks 4u2sm0ke:bong: 
The sun is shining and its Saturday and we are smoking 4u2sm0ke's homegrown so do a bong:bong: and a pass:bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep  thats right  friends...Im throwing up a QP on the Table  help yer selfs..MARRY CHRISTMAS :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey 4u2sm0ke I have some of my own "homegrown" for ya to try :bong: its outdoor Durban Poison. Not bad, put ya in the "zone". :rofl: Here ya go:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yep thats right friends...Im throwing up a QP on the Table help yer selfs..MARRY CHRISTMAS :bolt::bong:


 
I think I'm in love with you 4u2sm0ke.  :heart: He's got a bong too.  :hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 13, 2008)

*Mind if I join this session? Happy Saturday everyone! :bong: I've got some afghan mazar I am throwing in on it, puts you in the zone, I am burnt out on it tho.... *


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

its 8:50 Am, Drinking beer and smokin up 

Get In line to hit this :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay friends   Its Saturday Night  They say its going to snow..so lets stay in and smoke all night..:bong::bong::bong:  

*YumYUm*.. thats why I like to have Veriaty..and change it up.week to week..This weeks it is Red Dragon..next maybe..Frosting/cherrybomb/RisenApe/  or i can go down into celler and pull some DEADLINE/Top44/ASourDiesel..sometimes dont get high on one strain after smokeing for a while....so i change..and go back..and BAM..stoned again:rofl:

*pcduck*...Wher did you get the beans from? I have heard good things of that ****..and yours is the best Im sure:aok:

*SmokinMom*..You only want me for my weed..you would never respect me4me :rofl:
*
VaNdLe*...Dont drink  sorry....But always will stand in line for a :bong1:  especially when its someone elses..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

4:20 here in Seattle :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh man the day is over and its time for a nice relaxing BIU session.:bong::bong:

*4u2sm0ke* those beans where clones and is a definite:aok:
Grown outdoors in 5 gal.soil, loves water and nutes. I don't think you can over water the girl. High leave to bud ratio(like a lot of sats) Buds where awesome, large cola. Right before finishing she went into a little growth spurt(don't no why). Dum dum weed.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 14, 2008)

*please...please PLEASE- FIRE IT UP FOR OUT NEW MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

annarko #3.14159
jdmnismo300...#357

and last but not least- 
mAKo BuDz...#355 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CONGRATS OUR NEWEST MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:bong1: :bong1:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks 4 U


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Heres to the new members:bong::bong:Heres to Sunday morning :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *please...please PLEASE- FIRE IT UP FOR OUT NEW MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> _*annarko #3.14159*_
> _*jdmnismo300...#357*_
> ...


 



:welcome::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Heres to the new members:bong::bong:Heres to Sunday morning :bong::bong:


 




:bong:  Im with ya duck..Hitting this Snowy sunday Morning..BRONCOS  clinch AFC WEST with a win today over the Carolina Panthers.Going to be a test the game of the day..Carolina best in Run  and MY Broncos Last in stopping it :rofl:  With Carolinas smash and dash run attack..Look to Cutler going to the AIR  and fast scores..I say  if BRONCOS win today..The win the SUPER BOWL..any bets???   just friendly of coarse 


:bong:  and passes:bong1:  to next Member..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

okay  Seattle  Im hitting this :bong1:  and takeing on the icey roads...look out mailboxes here i come:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 14, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *please...please PLEASE- FIRE IT UP FOR OUT NEW MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> annarko #3.14159
> jdmnismo300...#357
> ...





:welcome::clap: *here is to the new members!*:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Sunday * YUMYUM*  Here hold this :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Lets get some in before kickoff :bong::bong::bong: here ya go :bongin:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 14, 2008)

*Much abliged 4u :bong::stoned: and on 2 u PC *:bong1: *have a great Sunday!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks *Duck*..:bong:  *MOM*  colts winning so far..whoop..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

watching the Jets Bills Now   Broncos  second header

jets going into HJalf  up  21-17


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my favorite smoking piece. I use it everyday. I bought it at the Glass Onion. Make my member # 252


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

hey :welcome:  and that is a Nice piece of glass...and glad to see you Braught it ready to share..:bong:  and passes :bong1:back to BHC # 252


GO BRONCOS....*MOM*..Congrats on the colts.:clap:.it was scarry for a few tho..Pattton  threw for 318  yrds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

with a KC win    MY Broncos  Clinch the WEST...KC down by 1  00.34  left:clap:


They missed field goal:argue:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Touchdown  DENVER BRONCOS  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Dam.....Panthers answered with one of thier own:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

field goal  Broncos  10  Panthers 7:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Dam..pathers score 10 unanswered.....17-10  time to smoke :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Dam  smash and dash..27-10  Im changeing my smoke:bolt::bong:  yeah  mayB this:bong1: of *Risen Ape* will change the game..:argue:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay  Bronco quarter:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> This is my favorite smoking piece. I use it everyday. I bought it at the Glass Onion. Make my member # 252




:welcome:and you have a nice :bong1: and now time for a :bump: and a pass :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Dam....30-10..Time to hit the :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

hey Duck...Hit ting Hard today man  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

I see that 4u2, all that smoke hasn't changed there luck


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't finds your game here 4u2, Pitt- Balt only game on but here is a consolation hit:bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

oh GREAT  now they changed games on me...That jackass said the steelers/Ravens was more a competative game..He dont know my Broncos..jackass made me brake my tele..:rofl:  j/k  but i want too..but Ill hit this:bong1:  insted...Ill be pissed if the Broncos come back..smoke on ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

hey duck  yeah  ill watch this one with ya:bong:  and pass to toy my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I see that 4u2, all that smoke hasn't changed there luck


 


NO  But Im BAKED


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> NO  But Im BAKED



At least some good has come to this.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Did the Broncos pull it off for ya 4u?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell No   lost  30-10:bolt::bong:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

for the kind words you know its loaded cause thats how I roll my peeps.:bong2: back at ya!


----------



## msge (Dec 15, 2008)

good mornin all ya bong hitters 

Have a puff and a pass on a cold cold mornin 

No work means smoke all day


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Its *BIU* time :bong: and now to pass the:bong1:


----------



## msge (Dec 15, 2008)

i'll take that duck thank you :bong1:  

next:bong1:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 15, 2008)

I gotta free minute to burn a bong anyone down:bong2:  and pass.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

last :bong: of the night so take a hit :bong2: and make a pass :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

:bong:and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

been a long day :bong: can't wait for dinner :bong: much better,,,heres yours :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright members time to warm that bong up.:bong:and a pass :bongin:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*its been awhile I will hit that :bong::bong: happy Friday everyone! one more :bong:**and pass* :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow I forgot it was Friday. I will gladly take the pass Yum :bong: and hand it over to another member :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks pcduck:bong:  and pass :bong1:

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

You are most welcome 4u2sm0ke and I'll do a :bong: and pass it back:bong1:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*I packed a fresh one for everyone :bong: take one and pass *:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

How are all my favorite bongers doing today?  Do you decorate your bongs for xmas?  

Take a hit for me.  

I recently found one of my old bongs and its missing the bowl and stem...are those parts easily replacible from a head shop???


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2008)

Been a long day. Helping a friend of a friend move. I need this bad :bong: and *SM*I 'll do one for you and glad you survived the festivities. One more :bongin: and a pass:bong1:

*SmokinMom* yes they still carry those items at the "head shop" but while you are there you should get yourself a nice new glass one.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok gang lets all grab a :bong1: and due a few:bongin:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

:bong::bong::stoned:  *pass*  :bong1:


----------



## msge (Dec 24, 2008)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE  And a pass of the hooka for everyone  :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How are all my favorite bongers doing today? Do you decorate your bongs for xmas?
> 
> Take a hit for me.
> 
> I recently found one of my old bongs and its missing the bowl and stem...are those parts easily replacible from a head shop???


 

I wrap mine up *Mom*  and I just opened it..Im so Happy 

Merry Christmas..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

:ciao:  BHC  Members..Hope Santa Braught you all  a new Bong..I know Im getting one..will post when it arrives..Sit back relax and smoke all Day  I am..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Home sweet home with my dog and my :bong1: 

Gonna do a :bong::bong: and a pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks *Duck*..:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 26, 2008)

*Thanx 4u I will dust that off for the nite! Hope you all had a good day! :bong::stoned:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2008)

Starting this Friday off with a :bong:  and pass :bong1:  Good Day All


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks there 4u2Sm0ke. Don't mind if I do since it is the last of my Durban Poison  But  I must do a :bong: and a pass of the :bong1:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 26, 2008)

*Allrighty I will jump in :bong:and a pass :bong1:*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 26, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks there 4u2Sm0ke. Don't mind if I do since it is the last of my Durban Poison  But  I must do a :bong: and a pass of the :bong1:



*
How did you like thet DP? last grow I got a male and the othe 4 beans did not germ  so I could not taste.... I got a free fem DP bean on my last order (one of the many beans I have) and would really like to taste so, I will gladly take a rip :bong: and pass :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *
> How did you like thet DP? last grow I got a male and the othe 4 beans did not germ  so I could not taste.... I got a free fem DP bean on my last order (one of the many beans I have) and would really like to taste so...*




I  got clones for an outdoor grow. Trying to get more for my next indoor
Smooth hitting, great buzz:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy cow I almost forgot to do a :bong: and to pass a :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks again Duck..:bong:and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing like a nice relaxing wake-n-bake on a Saturday morning.
So pick them up and light it. :bong:maybe  2 :bong: and a pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

:ciao: Thanks  my friend..:bong::bong::bong:  yeah  Saturday...Passes :bong1: to next Member..


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 27, 2008)

*well, since we are the only ones in this session I will hit that :bong: no I mean twice :bong:  and a pass :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

I got time for a quick :bong: or :bong: and a pass of the :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## 351stang (Dec 27, 2008)

thank you :bong: :bong: and pass it on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

back 4 another:bong:  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks there 4u2sm0ke I got time for a quick :bong: and who wants it now :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

Hell its Saturday Night  ill hit it again :bong:  and again:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

Here *yum **yum*...fresly Packed..nothing like fireing up freshly cured Trichs:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

This is my quick while I'm cooking dinner hit:bong: and of course the pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

hey  what we cooking   "*Duck*"  :rofl:  :bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## ishnish (Dec 27, 2008)

:bong: :bong1: :bong: :bong1: :bong: :bong1: :bong: :bong1: :bong:

Mmmmm, i love the widow...:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey  what we cooking   "*Duck*"  :rofl:  :bong:  and pass :bong1:




:rofl::rofl:......no......grilled pork chops in a 25 mph wind. 

But everything is :aok: because I got this :bong1: to do plus a good pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

and dont forget those good friends  that take the :bong:and passes:bong1:back


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Could never forget my MP friends otherwise these wake-n-bakes would be a moot point. So lets get this Sunday going with a all around bong session.
:bong::bong::bong::bong: haaaaaaaaaaa and the pass to my good buds:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Morning  *Duck*..I'll take that :bong1:  thank you:bong::bong::bong::...Awww  wake N bake Sunday Morn  ok  :bong:  and Pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Big game tonight for ya *4u2sm0ke*:bong: hope ya win:bong: here ya go:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks  *duck *:bong:  Yeah  cant wait..:lama:..you watching tonight?:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:bong::bong::bong:  getting ready for Broncos vs Chargers :clap:  How about  them Eagles *Mom*.?.braught out that woopin stick on the Cowboys:rofl:...okay friends  Sunday  Night FOOTBALL!!!!!


another QP  thrown up on the Table..Here:bong1: . Help yer selfs..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

chargers 03   Broncos  00  :bong::bong:

that was the first drive..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:clap:  touchdown  Broncos.   :lama:

Field goal..  No Good...


Chargers  3   Broncos   6
:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Dam..:bong:   touchdown Chargers


chargers  10   Brocos  6 :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some lets get it going bongs for the Broncos:bong::bong::bong:and a pass of the :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

17-6  chargers...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey *Duck*...Here:bong1:  you watching the Game?:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I am watching the game. But I just started to, just got home.:bong:here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:bong:  thanks Broncos need to pull it together..dont let it get to far out:bolt::bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

jeez what is going on Denver forget how to tackle? Here 4u :bong1: you need it more than me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks:bong:  yeah  we need Half time..  hope we can score here  and we get the ball to start the 2nd half..:bong:  here  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the part of instant replay  i dont care for..they said incomplete on the field..my broncos dont challange..and get set for the next play..then  the reffs  decide to take a look...messes with minds...IMO..did you see Jay throw his hands up  when they stopped  to review/  LOL..:bong:  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes that was a dumb review. Sometimes the refs do change the momentum of the game by doing that. Here is a regroup hit :bong: for them broncs :bong: and here 4u :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

okay..Lets throw some red Dragon  in the :bong1:  and get ready for the 2nd Half..Go Broncos:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

It is not looking good  They need some defense. :bong: here ya go :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:clap:  finnally  touchdown  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It is not looking good  They need some defense. :bong: here ya go :bong1:


 

their defense is ranked last..:rofl:  and their proving it tonight:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

well heresto next year:bong::bong::bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep here's to next year. :bong::bong: pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay  Seattle 4:20  and Im hitting My new addition:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice *4u2sm0ke* is there water in that thing. What is it called? Looks like a larger steam roller with a water chamber.Now I have to:bolt::bongin:  and a pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

:ciao: *Duck*...I put water in it:rofl:  b4 smokeing it  it shows in the pic me hitting it...and yes  its a steam rooler bong..Man it Rips good..use 2 love the steam roller when in school..and seen this.Wow  its Awesome..Im Hitting it again:bong:: and a Pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

I like steam rollers they hit like a raped ape. Never liked the real big ones, to harsh of smoke, but I like this water type to try out.
I will have to look for one in my local store next time. 

But I will always be a bonger, so lets :bong::bong: and a pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah..I didnt care much for the Harsh hits from a steam roller..but with the Bubbler..its  smooooooooooooooooth  Here Hit it again:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't mind if I do *4u2sm0ke* and here you go. Take it:bong1: before I  break it:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Bongers bongers bo bongers
Banana fana fo fongers..
Me mi mo mongers....
Bongers


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bongers bongers bo bongers
> Banana fana fo fongers..
> Me mi mo mongers....
> Bongers




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bongers bongers bo bongers
> Banana fana fo fongers..
> Me mi mo mongers....
> Bongers


 


:ciao:  Mom...wanna Hit my New Toy?  watch out  its  BIG!!!:hubba:   But Ill help you hold it :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

:bong::bong::bong:  and a pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2008)

What happen everybody break their bong but 4u2 and me? Oh well its time *4u2sm0ke* to :bong: it up...:bong::bong::bong: opps here ya go :bong1:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

ok Seattle  its 4:20:bong:  and get ready  Cali  I warming it 4U:bong::bong: and a pass,,:bong1:  But not to joint smokeing Crazy..He might drop it:rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

hey man... my color changing glass spoon pipe is pretty colorfull...  

:2940th_rasta:  :48:


----------



## msge (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year every one gonna have some supper and a few drinks and hits  
See ya in a bit


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks *msge*..see ya soon:bong:   *Crazy  *Sorry  friend  didnt see it..:here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> Happy New Year every one gonna have some supper and a few drinks and hits
> See ya in a bit


 


Screw the food man  grab that booooooooooooooz  and hit this :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Screw the food man  grab that booooooooooooooz  and hit this :bong1:





You got that right 4u2sm0ke! Why ruin a great buzz by eating.
Eat later and watch the freak show after hours.and do :bolt:a:bong:


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 1, 2009)

Smoke em if ya got em:bong: :afroweed: :ccc: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks Duck..:bong:  Happy New year :bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

msge said:
			
		

> Happy New Year every one gonna have some supper and a few drinks and hits
> See ya in a bit


 

:ciao:  where did you go to make super?  man  im Baked  like that chicken you made..:rofl:  Here hold this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

WoW  its been  dead in here..no one for a couple days  well while im here:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

I am here now been busy rearranging my room.:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 3, 2009)

Well..

I had a nice beaker bottom. Glass on Glass with a dome perc. Nothing really nuts but nice by most standards.

...Not enough.

So's I's goes on the Craisgslist and find's this:





Glass on glass ADS (amsterdam Design Studios [pure, made in usa]) straight shooter beaker bottom. No ice catch. 6mm thick. Nice.

Not too shabby..

than one fateful day I go to grap the purple bong, as I lift it I hit the bowl on the bottom edge of my coffee table. Effectively jamming the bowl and stem assembly rather tight. The bowl came out fine so I thought nothing of it.

A few days later, my wife is using it and as she pulls the bowl off, as one usually does, the stem came out with it making this unmistakebla KINK! noise. 

The bong was broken at the critical area. No fixing this one, besides..the glass was really thin and I still have that awesome green ADS right?

Right?

Well...

As my associate was using it he picked it up from the carpet and hit it on the bottom of the coffee table. 

KINK!




He went pretty pale, and looked at me with fear all over his face.
I didn't get mad.
Why? It's just some glass, and it's not like he was bieng carelss or anything..

Le sigh.. two in less than a week..




so we go for like a month without a bong. My associate and I had some outstanding trade deficit, so we were square ion the bong. Works for both of us I guess...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 3, 2009)

So a few weeks go by and I'm out of a bong, really getting the cravings for bongloads by now..

So I start looking.
I look for about a week and stumble on this little gem:




Blue Dot, 9mm, Full Glass on Glass 
Bazooka Style 
Quad perc tree
Multi Perc downstem
Used twice and cleaned

Wow.

...and this guy wants to trade soem dried flowers for it too!!

at this point, I'm peeing myself a little.

A few e-mails and a phone call later it's in my hands. Delievered. From concord, which is like two hour drive from here...with traffic.

Thanks bro.
I slap on a few Tibetan spiritual items to give it more protection. (bracelet @ the bottom in pic)

...and a BongThong for my lighter. It's really called a TokeEz, but in this house its BongThong...got it?

So now I have viewed this whole situation as almost a blessing, becasu I worked my way up to this piece, which is the best I have ever used or owned.

...for a bong.



My ration for tonight:




Cheers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay Evryone the Bong Party is at  *The Effen Gee*  But i aint letting his Buddy hold my :bong1:  :rofl: 


:bong:  and a pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

That is what I call a bad week. I don't know what I would do. My bong is like 17 years oldbut now I got to :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong::bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

Howdy *4u2sm0ke* Thanks for the :bong: I found a bunch of good stuff today while scrounging. A bunch of 100 watt hps lights:aok: now what could I do with these......Now for another :bong: and back at ya :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that this is a good time to:bolt: :bong:and here ya go :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 5, 2009)

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Howdy *4u2sm0ke* Thanks for the :bong: I found a bunch of good stuff today while scrounging. A bunch of 100 watt hps lights:aok: now what could I do with these.....Now for another and back at ya :bong1:


 

:bong: do they have Ballast for them:bong: and pass :bong1: if so you can grow marijuana with them..but thats illeagle..:rofl: and I wouldnt want you to do anything illeagle:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> :bong1:


 

:ciao:  Good to see you..How you been?  :bong:  here:bong1:

:welcome:  Back


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 5, 2009)

EVERYONE!!!!!!!! PLEASE GIVE A ROUND OF A_ BONGS FOR ANOTHER NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MOTOR CITY MADMAN #252!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


pack it up - fire it up for our new BHC MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

:clap:  here you go BHC  #  252  :bong1::bong1::bong1:

Wlecome aboard..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 5, 2009)

busy busy busy busy busy tooooooooooo busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

yes you are my friend..i was wondering when we was going to see our President..you busy  with BHC?  Hows the grow?  and what have you got in the room?:bong:  pass :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 5, 2009)

well im trying to go through all the  new posts.... so many!!!!!!!!!!


how are you my friend???


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

*Whats up BHC!! have not been by in a while so I will pack one 4 us all  :bong::bong1: now a pass *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks*yumyumbubblegum* Not much going on :bong:just reading some ridiculous posts that are being posted :bong: some of them make me laugh uncontrollably.:rofl::bong: oh here go back at ya:bong1:


----------



## 351stang (Jan 7, 2009)

Whats up BHC? I got my grow up and going so now I can have a:bongrtwo:bong: so now I will pass it on to the next:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2009)

Its that time.:bong: been that kind of day:bong: when will people learn to read the complete sentence instead of every other word:rofl::bong: Little bit off track :bong: but care:bong: here :bong1: anyone else want one?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 7, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> busy busy busy busy busy tooooooooooo busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...I hear that..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Never to busy not to stop by for a :bong1:..:bolt::bong:

It's time for a break anyway.:bong1:..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Last :bong1::bong1: of the night. One of you west coast katz need to take over here:bong1: ahhhh:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

:bong:   Funny posts lately huh  *duck*?  :bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok *Duck*...Seattle checking in:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:   Funny posts lately huh  *duck*?  :bong:  here :bong1:




Sometimes I wonder if they could find there way out of a box:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah  I seeen you tell one earlier..good 4U..Here have these:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok I am here for my Friday bong session...One of many
:bong::bong::bong: here ya go, :bong1: I don't want to be a bogart:rofl:

Well I wonder what the wonderful world of the web has in store for us 2day?
Could there possibly be any more moronic questions left? :rofl:
It must be tough to be a mod on the internet.:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

I think my sarcasm my get me into trouble.:rofl::bolt::bong:

I just don't get what these people are thinking:doh::bolt::bong:

Maybe we need a thread for "what were you thinking when you asked that question":rofl::bolt::bong:

As you can see I have been bonging it up like crazy today...Its Friday  here take this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

okay:bong:  its friday here too:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

I think today(Saturday) I will do many bongs:bong::bong:
Snowing bad outside and besides the fun has already started.(how can a person get banned at 9:30am.:rofl: on a Saturday:rofl::bong::bong:
I need more humor so take this :bong1: and hit  it :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

okay  *Duck*..:bong:  thanks man...oh  here one more:bong:..why the mad attitude my friend?  you need to stay outta those stupid newB threads man..it gets me too..so i dont go in them any more..Happy saturday:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay *Members  *Its Saturday  Wake N Bake :bong::bong::bong::bong::  and pass :bong1:


KEEP N IT GREEN IN SEATTLE:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Rome*..its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* I will gladly take the :bong1: and hit it:bong:

Beware of * OLD Posts* ...This has been a fun morning.:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Getting Ready 4U there *Reykjavik*, *Iceland*..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *4u2sm0ke* I will gladly take the :bong1: and hit it:bong:
> 
> Beware of *OLD Posts* ...This has been a fun morning.:rofl::bolt::bong:


 

:rofl:  yeah  there great...I Like to go find some real old ones and ask questions..lol:bong:  oh  Im getting Ripped...:giggle:  and it aint 8am yet:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Funafuti*, *Tuvalu*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  yeah  there great...I Like to go find some real old ones and ask questions..lol:bong:  oh  Im getting Ripped...:giggle:  and it aint 8am yet:bolt::bong:




:rofl: yeah they had a member putting smiley faces on a bunch of them :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Funafuti*, *Tuvalu*  its 4:20 :bong:





I don't know where that is but I will hit it:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Birmingham*, *England*....4:20..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: * Plowed out the drive * Time to :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Salvador*, *BaHia*..*Brazil*..Hit this:bong1:


*Duck*...How much snow?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Plowed out the drive *Time to :bong:


 



:rofl:  *Taken out the trash*..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

*Four twenty somewhere* :bolt::bong:

*4u2sm0ke* We got 8" overnight and it is still snowing, then high winds this afternoon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Jayapura-Papua-Indonesia* Cleaning the :bong1:  its 4:10....get ready!!!!:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

*Duck*...That sucks..Here suck on this..:bong1: and stay in and smoke all day..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Nuuk-Greenland-Denmark*  Its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Duck*...That sucks..Here suck on this..:bong1: and stay in and smoke all day..



Thanks *4u2sm0ke* :bongin:That is pretty much what my plans are.
 I might have to take a nap:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Naps are Great..  then Get another Wake and Bake   in one Day :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Harbin-China*..its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 10, 2009)

*Boy you guys are in a session :hubba: mind if I join  :bong::bong::bong::bong:  and a pass :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao:  Yum Yum..Here  Hold this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *Labrador-Canada*..it's 4:20..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Naps are Great..  then Get another Wake and Bake   in one Day :bong:


 


I call it doubling up:rofl: But are very enjoyable

Eat a little lunch and then nap time...You know all that fresh cold air makes a person tired:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Boy you guys are in a session :hubba: mind if I join  :bong::bong::bong::bong:  and a pass :bong1:*






More the merrier Yumyum:bolt::bong: here my lunch is burning:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay *Duck*..enjoy your nap..but first hit this..:bong1:and  :bong::bong: 4me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Bridgetown-Barbados*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Taiohae-France*..its 4:20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

You too..*Damascus-Syria*..Hit this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

Cleaning my :bong1: 4U there *Hilo-Hawaii-USA*..its almost 4:20 :bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2009)

LMAO

Hello Bongas!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Mom*..Here  Hit this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Tripoli-Libia*..its almost 4:20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2009)

:ciao: * Belfast-Irerland* its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

wow 4u2smoke you have been one busy bonger today.:bong:bong:

Not much of a nap:bongin: Been studying seedbanks:bolt::bong:

Here take this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks :bong:  what you researching?  You know its illeagle to buy seeds when you live in th USA:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:ciao: *Tucuman-Argentina*..Its 4:20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:ciao: *Darwin-Austrailia*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

but then so is growing it..it some states:lama:  :bolt::bong:



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks :bong: what you researching? You know its illeagle to buy seeds when you live in th USA:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Vladivostok-Russia*  Its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks :bong:  what you researching?  You know its illeagle to buy seeds when you live in th USA:bong:




Really?...:rofl: So is most everything else I enjoy :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Where ya at *4u2sm0ke* ? Got to be that time:bong::bong:

Oh ya I'm there:bong::bong::bong:

Here take this:bong1: Now give it back:bong: whoa here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is to it being 4:20 in Rome:bong::bong: and a pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

:ciao: *Cordoba-Argentina*  its 4:20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey *duck*..sorry  been busy in shed today:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Really?...:rofl: So is most everything else I enjoy :bolt::bong:


 

:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

:ciao: *Guam, Mariana Islands, United States* its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't care what time it is I need a :bong1:

Been fumble fingers all morning...:bong::bong::bong: ahhh much better/


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

I want a bong hit


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Well Thorn I am doing bongs right now:bong::bong::bong::bong:here :bong1:

Man is it cold outside High today 3F, low -5F That deserves a :bong: and another:bongin::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

well I am going out and brave the elements, but first a couple more :bong::bong: Now how is good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I want a bong hit


 


Well here ya GO :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...How is the elements now?  :bong:  here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Banjul-Gambia*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey :ciao:*4u2sm0ke* I am still here and no frost bite.
Suppose to get down to -13F tonight without the windchill and now the wind is starting to pickup. So the roads will be all screwed up tomorrow

So it might be a biu day :bongin: :bong: :bong1: :bong2:
biu= bong it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck tomarrow..its Friday  and I have to work this weekend..:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

:ciao: *Santa Cruz-Spain  *its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to go and show a rental tomorrow, so I am going have to go out in this crap. :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *Athens-Greece*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

Morning bongers...for some reason my watch stopped on 4:20!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning bongers...for some reason my watch stopped on 4:20!!!




Morning SmokinMom...Maybe your watch know something we don't? But here is a :bong1: for ya....:bong::bong: and many for me :bong:bong:


-16F here this morning. That is a burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cold:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Done ..now it is time to biu :bong::bong: anyone else want a :bong1: here take the :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Its time again to biu :bong::bongass:bong1: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:*Azores-Portugal*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao: *Duck*...:bong:  thanks..and Pass Back:bong1:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 17, 2009)

Taking a smoke break from feeding the monsters.

Cheers.



​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

Here load some in here:bong1:...thanks for shareing your weed with us..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...Its Saturday Morning and I need to go to work..:bong: and a pass:bong1:


Have a Great Day!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Somebody is sharing weed:bolt::bong:

Thanks for sharing.

Here :bong1: try some of mine.:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

iTS got to be 4;20 someplace:bolt::bong:here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes it is *Duck*..Hello Home town *Seattle*..its 4:20  Time to hit the :bong1: :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

get ready *Cali*..4:20 is comeing up:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

I am washing the bong out for Anchorage Alaska :bolt::bong:

For the members that might not know, yes that is part of the USA


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *Manama-Bahrain*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

where's my lighter....where's my lighter:bolt::bong: ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I have a little time to biu :bong1: before lights on :yay: :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:bong:  update your grow *duck*? :bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:* Kingston-Australia*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey *4u* I posted pics earlier today. Just have to be sure to top it off when the lights come on.:bolt::bong: Those monsters are drinking nearly a gallon a day.:bolt::bong: here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

wow..i seen your pics..what cammera do you have? Do you have macro on it?  :bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

:ciao: *Sydney-Australia*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *
Azores-portugal*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## msge (Jan 18, 2009)

hey folks been busy busy busy 
just stopped buy for a hit and a hello


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 18, 2009)

ok!,


I have been SOOOOOOOO busy its a shame! Had some killer strains lately and have a TON of photos to upload! some new glass and we have some ppl to add i believe!

anyway lemme get back to reading through and catching up- ill brb!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

New glass and killer weed ...Don't get much better :bolt::bong2:

Now if only we could all try that new glass out, that would be something:bolt::bongin:

Or a least see some pics of it.:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

msge said:
			
		

> hey folks been busy busy busy
> just stopped buy for a hit and a hello


 

:ciao:  How you been my friend?  :bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Just biu :bong1: :yay: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: 

What can I say Its Sunday and cold and windy outside:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ok!,
> 
> 
> I have been SOOOOOOOO busy its a shame! Had some killer strains lately and have a TON of photos to upload! some new glass and we have some ppl to add i believe!
> ...


 


Glad to see your back    TOA..how is life?  I think there are only a fewnew members since your last update..if you need help..you know who to ask:bong:  and here Pack so good stuff in here  :bong1:  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

:ciao: * The Valley-Anguilla-U.K.*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just biu :bong1: :yay: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:
> 
> What can I say Its Sunday and cold and windy outside:hubba:


 


No Need for excusses..just hit it  :bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No Need for excusses..just hit it  :bong:  and pass :bong1:






Thanks:bong2:...But wait till you see what TCVG and me did to your fall grow thread.:rofl: That is what happens when it is cold and wind outside and the duck biu's it all day :rofl: here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

okay I will have to see the Havek you and Crazy did  but first let me :bong::bong:  and passs :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey it is 4:20 here:yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap: :lama: 


now for the :bong: :bong: and a pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

:bong:  thanks  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

I need to cut down, I am almost out

But if ya gotem smokem :bolt::bong:and here have a:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2009)

No *duck*..you neeed to grow more:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No *duck*..you neeed to grow more:lama::bolt::bong:




That is what I am trying to do *4u*..With the help of MariP and members like yourself I might achieve that lofty goal of never being out.:clap: ....

But in the mean time :bolt::bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Did everybody bump their head this morning or what :rofl: Its Dumb Monday again.:rofl:

But any ways time to *BIU*:bong: there that helps :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

:bolt: :bongin: :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2009)

:ciao: *Honolulu-Hawaii-USA* its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2009)

glad to see you back around TOA. can't wait to see your pics. don't be a stranger now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

Happy Tuesday:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

:ciao: *Kuwait City-Kuwait*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning *4u2sm0ke* I'll do a :bong: with ya


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2009)

you guys have started early. i'll join in shortly. have a good day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoa Nelly  time to biu:bolt: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

:ciao: * Nouakcchott-Maurantinia* its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Last :bong1: of the night I feel terrible. Got a cold or something:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

Put some Nyquil in your :bong1:  and sleep well my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2009)

:ciao: *Port Vila-Vanuatu* its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning Friends:ciao:

Are we all ready for*Bong it Up Wednesday*?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2009)

:ciao: *Prague- Czech Republic*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning Friends:ciao:
> 
> Are we all ready for*Bong it Up Wednesday*?:bolt::bong2:


 

Thanks *duck*   its hump day  and its over:bong: and pass:bong1:


Whats Happening in a ducks world?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a screw around day :bong2:

Checked out the ice fishermen on the lake:bong2:

Cruised the hood:rofl: seen 10 deer:bong2:

Did a bunch of :bong1::bolt::bongin:


How was your day *4u2sm0ke*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2009)

:bong:  was under a Custom Home fixing floor squeks:rofl:  i got so much insolation in my eyes, I thaught they was thinking I was HIGH:giggle:  anyway  do it again tomarrow..but for now:bolt::bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Doesn't that make ya itch?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Loading my last of the night up for the 12:20 here 4:20 somewhere.:bong1::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2009)

ill join ya for one final:bong:  have a good night my friend here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Doesn't that make ya itch?:bolt::bong2:


 

I wear suit..but the dust particals still get in eyes where its moist..well 4 a little while any way:rofl:  then take suit off when get into work Van.  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2009)

:ciao: *Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

well it is time to start the :bong1: session:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2009)

:bong: yup  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *Dakar, Senegal* its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I will join ya for a couple before going to bed.:bong2::bong2:

Kinda t-i-r-e-d tonight. This gardening really takes it out of you:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

Friday and I need a :bong1: well maybe a couple :bong2::bong2:

Here take this :bong1: and hit it.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

*BIU*:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2009)

:ciao: *Kathmandu, Nepal* its 4:20  :bong:



*Duck*..ill hit it :bong: its Party time it 1 hour 30 min:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2009)

gotta get back to work..but first :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2009)

It is that time again time to*B*ong *I*t *U*p..:bolt::bong2: well maybe  couple more :bong::bong: and a :bong1: for you too*4u* since you are working late on a Friday night


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

No  had to Take son shopping..But Im here now :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

Saturday morning *BIU* session has commenced.:bong2::bong2:

Need a couple, gonna place my *first* seed order:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

Good luck on the seeds  my friend..Im in this *BUI  *with you :bong:


going to be sending DR DOOM into the shed in an hour.:clap:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ....:bong:
> 
> 
> going to be sending DR DOOM into the shed in an hour.:clap:





:ciao: bugs hope you have a nice trip:rofl: ...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

okay  This stuff says does 3000 cubic feet...and not to do in less then:rofl:  I should have read the can   and it says to vent/air out in 2 hours..maybe I should do it in 1..Here *duck*:bong1:  what your thaughts?  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

I got time for a couple more:bolt::bong2::bong2: here take a hit :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

Well the thoughts I have right now without much  thought is they most likely not venting  with the same type of apparatus that you are. They are likely thinking of just opening doors and whatnot. I would also disconnect my carbon scrubber if you have one. that is my thought for now need to google dr doom but first :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay  This stuff says does 3000 cubic feet...and not to do in less then:rofl:  I should have read the can   and it says to vent/air out in 2 hours..maybe I should do it in 1..Here *duck*:bong1:  what your thaughts?  :bong:





After reading more...I say go for it...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

:bong:  thanks *duck*..Its all over now  we :watchplant:  and :bong:  so here:bong1:  *BIU*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

:ciao: *Majuro,* *Marshall Islands*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Good Sunday Morning BHC....It is real cold outside, so I am going to *BIU* till it warms up a little outside.:bong::bong: here you want a :bong1: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

It hasn't warmed up much so I am still :bong2::bong2::bong2: take this :bong1: and hit it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

you may be *BIU*..untill june my friend..but Ill join ya..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you may be *BIU*..untill june my friend..but Ill join ya..:bong:



I hope I am :aok: but I also hope that it is not on account of the cold weather...brrrrrrrr its cold outside...

Time for a couple more before I go check on the ice fishermen.:bong2::bong2:
They have been having fist fights:holysheep:  over the parking. Who said fishing is dull and boring:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

Not me...Dont get between me  my fly rod and that monster fish im after:giggle:  Not sure if I would care for sitting my but down on a block of ice and fish threw a hole in the ice..Thats not my sport..Give me a good running stream  and 77 degreee weather..and My bong of coarse:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

:laugh:...You need to get an ice shanty then a heater inside and a bong...It is great...talk about bongs:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

a shany????  is that a out house that you **** in the hole?  :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I just got back:bong2: from checking out the fishermen.:bong2:..
What a bummer somebody went a plowed the parking lot the right way :bong2: now there is no reason for fist fights.:rofl: What was that guy thinking..doing something right and taking all my fun away:rofl:......:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

:bong:  go flatten his tires ManHow dare Them!!!!  I was looking forward to a good FISH  story:giggle: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:  go flatten his tires ManHow dare Them!!!!  I was looking forward to a good FISH  story:giggle: :bong:




Me 2 .....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey everyone around the B.H.C. , i've been away for a while now...but i'm back :bong1: and here's to all of you! it's great to see this thread still goin strong...:bongin: East Coast session is in  :stoned: Howdy Nashville :ciao: :bong2: ...missed ya folks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Just a little late..:bolt::bong2:

Welcome back tn_toker420 now lets *B*ong *I*t *U*p :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah...welcome back *toker*  glad you came by:bong:  here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

:ciao: *Denver*..Its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

*cnbc* is doing a weed show at 9:00pm if you are interested.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

huh?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

Well its Monday and we all know what that means..:angrywife: no, not that..:argue: no, not that either...:hitchair: lol no no no it is time to*B*ong *I*t *U*p...:bong: :bongin: :bong2: ...Oh you want some..here take this :bong1: while I send out the :batman: signal for more:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

Seems like this is the only thing I can do right today:bong2::bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, life has me by the horns!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2009)

:bong1:

i will be back in a bit!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> wow, life has me by the horns!


 


Well..*CEO*..all I can say is Hang on:lama:...:bong:  what you smokeing threw these days *TOA*?  Any NEW year glass?:bolt::bong:



:ciao:  *duck*..sorry been out for a day or so..the only way to screw up a bong session is if you drop my glass..it will be your....   Have a *BIU*   Monday:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey *4u* I wondered where ya been..:bong2: been BIU  all day at a friends house


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2009)

:ciao: *Yaren, Nauru* its 4:20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2009)

:ciao:* Funchal, Madeira, Portugal*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

...it burns us.


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend..nice piece..Hows it smoke?


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

It burns the lungs all the way down, and has been known to make lesser mortals cry...lol..but it seriously gets you off!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Okayama, Japan*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> It burns the lungs all the way down, and has been known to make lesser mortals cry...lol..but it seriously gets you off!


 


:lama:  pass that sukka over here and let me load some Home grown in it..:bong1:  welcome to the *BHC  *session is now in..:bong:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!  Tell me how to get there, and we'll bring the precious and partake!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Tell me how to get there, and we'll bring the precious and partake!



Go to the end of the street and head North:bolt::bong2:


10" of new snow..Gonna be an all day *BIU* session for me:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

Still snowing and still :bongin:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

North... That's a left, right?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends  on how many bongs you have done:bong:... here take this :bong1: and hit it *hot*:bolt::bong2:


Still snowing and you guessed it, I am still *BIU*'ing it :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck  *and New Member *#2265*..Im hitting this:bong: in your Honor..and the SUn is shinning :yay::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

Gotta get back to work..but first:bong::bong:...:bong:..and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

I will do a quick :bong1: with ya...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao: *MarrP*..ready 2 *BIU*:bolt::bong:


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

hi
just thought id post a pic of my trusty combobong!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98639&stc=1&d=1233201481


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, swiftgt--

Do you have to hold two things at once to hit that?

--Hot


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2009)

Another day, another :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 29, 2009)

yea but you can hold both bongs in one hand and light it up with the other.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hi
> just thought id post a pic of my trusty combobong!
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98639&stc=1&d=1233201481


 

:ciao:  Nice piece my friend....Now all you need is to pick a number that hasnt been taken and then you are a Member of the *B*ong *H*itting *C*lub..untill then  your just a geust..and ill pass this:bong1: one time to u untill you are a member..Glad to have you ..:bong:


*Duck*..allother *BIU*  Thursday huh?:hubba:   :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2009)

:ciao: *Rarotonga, Cook Islands*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 29, 2009)

ok well ill be 
BHC# 660 if thats alright with everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard..here hit this:bong1:  Ill be sure to Let *TOA  *know to update the memmber list..have you got a grow going?  And what are we smokeing?  Thanks for joining our club..Now we ask that you Proudly place your # in your signature  so we can be reconized in the forrum..again i welcome you my friend:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2009)

:ciao:*San Luis Potosi, San Luis Potosí, Mexico*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 30, 2009)

ive got a grow on alright, 
5 white widow,one of which is about 6months old and 4 which are about 6 weeks
1 Himalayan Gold,5weeks and 
1 Super Silver Haze about 1 week
and 6 ww clones 2days old
most of them are under 3x400w son lamps on 18h
and the clones are under 2x36w 5'tubes
and at the moment im smoking hash and a little weed of unknown variety,


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2009)

:welcome:*swiftgt* Now It is time to *BIU* Done for the day.:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2: Is 4:20 somewhere?:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello my fav bongers.  Just popping in to say hello and TGIF.



Take one for me.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2009)

:ciao:Ok:ciao: *Smokin* I think I will 2 for you :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

in that case, make it 3 pc.

how are you my friend?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Doing great *SmokinMom* Thanks for asking. Got 10" of new snow and been busy.:bolt::bong:

How has your days been?:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *MOM*..*Duck*....Happy Saturday!!!!:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao:*   Midway, Midway Islands, United States *   its  4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *Córdoba, Spain  * its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* slow down so I can catch up:laugh::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

It is time to BIU and it looks like 4u is still working in his shed. Oh well this will give me time to catch up:rofl::bong::bong::bong:and a :bong2: Going to a "SpeedWorld" Party at 7:00:yay: A friend of mine is in it Speed World Is on the Speed channel check it out if you can:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

will do *duck*  is that central time ?  :bong:  and the sun is shineing so went to do some yard cleanup..shed turns on again 3pm Seattle Time...I will have update pics in fall grow Later tonight or tomarrow..Have a great Saturday my friend:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *Cincinnati, Ohio, United States*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *Concord, New Hampshire, United States*  Its time to hit This :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

3:20 in *Mobile, Alabama, United States*   Im cleaning my :bong1: 4U


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeepers *4u2sm0ke* you have been one busy bonger today. I am just doing a couple and off to bed, been a long day.:bongin: :bongin: here someone take this :bong1: and party on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:bong: thanks *Duck*..see you tommarrow..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kamchatka, Russian Federation* its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Funafuti, Tuvalu * its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Funafuti, Tuvalu * its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday *4u2sm0ke* nice to see that someone else is up and bonging it up.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Amsterdam, Netherlands*  its 4:20  and Im smoking this session in your Honor :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning and Happy Sunday *4u2sm0ke* nice to see that someone else is up and bonging it up.:bolt::bong2:


 

Good morning 2U too *duck*..:bong:   just getting ready to do house work..:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Anadyr, Russian Federation*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *London, England, United Kingdom*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

Must be that kind of day..house work day :laugh: ..I am doing laundry..then getting ready for the big game. Thanks for the :bong1: and I will :bong2::bong2: then past :bong1: back at ya...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:bong:  and I too await the Game:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know why I am watching it...The Browns will never make it:rofl:..Well maybe some year they will:rofl:..But the world is suppose to end Dec 21 2012:huh: so they have better hurry:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 1, 2009)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:bong:  Break in the cleaning  thaught Id have a session...*Duck*...what the hell is the world ending for NOW?  Let it go I say..I gots lots of weed:lama:  and The Browns will Make it in 2013:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> :48:


 



:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bolt::bong2:


 

I hear we are backing up the server with these stupid posts  


:rofl:  server busy...hell...Im busy...posting and smokeing:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:yeahthat:  :bong::bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao: * Tucumán, Tucumán, Argentina * its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

Calling Tokyo:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Break in the cleaning  thaught Id have a session...*Duck*...what the hell is the world ending for NOW?  Let it go I say..I gots lots of weed  and The Browns will Make it in 2013



Something about some crazy calendar and the winter solace, I guess:confused2:

:bolt::bong:




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I hear we are backing up the server with these stupid posts
> 
> 
> :rofl:  server busy...hell...Im busy...posting and smokeing


What stupid posts?:confused2:.. The LED's:rofl: 





			
				TCVG said:
			
		

> :48:




I am not choosy I will hit that too:stoned::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:ciao:   Cardnals are about to win:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

:bong:  Cardnals take lead:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

Now the Steelers:clap::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2009)

That  was a good game:bong::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2009)

NEW MEMBERS NEW MEMBERS!!!!! STEP RIGHT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BHC PLEASE PLEASE PWESE WELCOME OUR NEW MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


swiftgt #660

and 



houseoftreasure # 2265


fire it up, Fire It Up, FIRE IT UP FOR THESE NEWEST ADDITION TO THE CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TO tha B H C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

I will do a few :bongin: :bongin: for our newest members swiftgt #660 and
houseoftreasure # 2265 and one for me :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey its...its...its...time to *B*ong *I*t *U*p..:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: ...ahhh... Much better here have a :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is one for you Tijuana Mexico:bong2:4:20 time :bolt::bong2:


----------



## someguy (Feb 2, 2009)

well if i had a team, its always been the steelers. hoo raaaaa! too bad i worked 12 hours yesterday and missed everything


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

Its time Honolulu and Cairo, Egypt to spark it :bong1: :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome New members..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tuesday *morning..:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Taiohae, Marquesas Islands, France*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao: *4u2sm0ke, shed, USA* its all ways 4:20 :laugh::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:rofl:  yes it is *Duck*..:bong:  here  :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke*...I was getting tired of bonging by myself.:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha *duck*..I know what you meen..this use to be a happening place when the shout box was removed..but it has died down over the last 6 months..I am glad to see we still get members..I cant smoke joints..I love my Bong..and little sneak a toke pipe..The Latest bong/steamroller i got hits killer..But that is a Shed only bong..I have My small one I love...and looking to replace it come fishing season..its a real nice consealeable hitter..anything new going on here I need to know?  just makeing Kids dinner..Pulled three plants to make room for better ones..Take care my friend:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao:   *Saint-Petersburg, Russian Federation * its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

Well TCVG is banned for 3 months. That is all I know..just got on myself. ...I have my baby(the bong) and a glass steam roller..I am a 99% bonger:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

What is the big fish there?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

I love trout fishing..and stealHead. Im an avid Fly man..  but if you go out in Ocean  Theres a fish by the Name oh Moby D I C K ..:rofl:  *TCVG *went and got banned..:giggle: now who will do Bud pic of Month..lol..what did he do this time,?,:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Christchurch, New Zealand*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

I have tried fly fishing but we don't have the trout streams. The area has one but it is tough to get permission...But the fish we do have a lot of is walleye:aok:..I have oceaned fished in the Alantic caught some big fish but not the GREAT White Moby ****:rofl:...I think *TCVG* got ornery on someones post about hermies and seed placements.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

I use to fish for Walleye in Wisconsin when I was younger..it was some good eating:aok:  *TCVG  *must have realy did one in to get 3 months ..:rofl:  He is Crazy!!!  Ill chat with him Later get the scoop on ****:giggle:  have a Great Night *Duck*..:bong:  and and I jut Harvested My White Widow F1:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Berlin, Berlin, Germany*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats :yay: on the harvest. Have a great night too. I am off to bed shortly.:bolt::bong2: and the last pass of the night. Here take this :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

okay  thanks *Duck*...:bong:  see ya tomarrow :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *Alexandria, Egypt*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao: Howdy :ciao: *4u2sm0ke* :bolt: :bong2: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao: *duck*..hows the weather?:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

Getting below zero again, but warming up by this weekend


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's one of my glass babies  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *leafsrule*   nice piece my friend..you joining our club:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Getting below zero again, but warming up by this weekend


 


 ...we got to 68 today...Febuary is our coldest month..and then it starts to warm:yay:   :bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *leafsrule*   nice piece my friend..you joining our club:bong:


Thanks 4u2sm0ke i bought it a few months ago when i had a nice thin glass one and women ding it agaisnt the ashtray and made tiny hole lol so that peice is 1/4 glass atleast hehe plus only paid 30 bux for it my landlord owns a head shop  and yes of join i want to join the BHC club :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao: *Leafsrule*.. now just go to the thread start you will see where *Trillion Of Atoms *has a list of members pic a # that has not been taken and place it in your Signature for all to KNOW..and be Proud to be a *BHC *member..thats it..oh  and half of your first harvest gets shared with the club..:rofl:  Just playing  thanks again..and need to be carefull with those thin glass bongs..and way cool that your landLord owns a head shop..Does he smoke as well?  well need to Hit the :bong1: b4 work..:giggle:  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao:  *Antananarivo, Madagascar * its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao: *4u2sm0ke* I will do a couple with you. :bong2::bong2: but I am not going to work with you.:bolt::bong2::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

oh come now *duck*...I need a good helper...one that knows how to hold this:bong1:  :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

If I were to hold your :bong1: it would always be empty:rofl: nothing would get done:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

are you working *duck*?   what do you do?  Did you see I harvested my ww f1?  and Pollenated Frosting with Wite widow..Which I have Named White Frosting:rofl:  that was hard to come up with:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If I were to hold your :bong1: it would always be empty:rofl: nothing would get done:rofl::bolt::bong2:


 

oh  there would be a lot getting done...just maybe not what is supose too..My best work comes when supper High:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao:  *Beirut, Lebanon*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh  there would be a lot getting done...just maybe not what is supose too..My best work comes when supper High:bong:




Well, then keep bonging it up...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao:  okay friends  Im off to work..but first:bong::bong::bong:   AHHhhhhhhh  now Im ready:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

All righty see ya tonight :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

Who needs a :bong1:....Give the signal :batman:  Time to :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks 4u2sm0ke and as for the first harvest well i guessed ya missed out casue that was 18 yrs ago lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> are you working *duck*?   what do you do?  Did you see I harvested my ww f1?  and Pollenated Frosting with Wite widow..Which I have Named White Frosting:rofl:  that was hard to come up with:lama::bolt::bong:





I am a private business owner *4u2sm0ke*... Yes I seen that you have been busy in your shed ...I am waiting patiently for the smoke report on your f1... What traits are you trying to gain with your pollination?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

:ciao: :bong2: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

Leafs.Rule.75 said:
			
		

> Thanks 4u2sm0ke and as for the first harvest well i guessed ya missed out casue that was 18 yrs ago lol


 



:doh::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am a private business owner *4u2sm0ke*... Yes I seen that you have been busy in your shed ...I am waiting patiently for the smoke report on your f1... What traits are you trying to gain with your pollination?


 
No particular traits really other then..I love Frosting and the yield it puts out..The choice of pollenation is strickly up to the Known genetics..I know the stuff I get is great stuff. But they come in clones..  i like White widow for the Yield and the Stone..I like Purple bud because of that..its purple..The frosting I have has purple in it  and I would like to see more come out in her..so thats it for now..I am new to this..The f1 was  my first..i have 3 crosses going in flower now.  and have planted some of the F1 for test..the others I may wait untill next fall on account I am reaching my April cutoff..and am focussing on cloneing the crap outta Frosting..6 clones every 4 days..roots in 10 days..its getting fun now my friend   Have a great friday :lama::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No particular traits really other then..I love Frosting and the yield it puts out..The choice of pollenation is strickly up to the Known genetics..I know the stuff I get is great stuff. But they come in clones..  i like White widow for the Yield and the Stone..I like Purple bud because of that..its purple..The frosting I have has purple in it  and I would like to see more come out in her..so thats it for now..I am new to this..The f1 was  my first..i have 3 crosses going in flower now.  and have planted some of the F1 for test..the others I may wait untill next fall on account I am reaching my April cutoff..and am focussing on cloneing the crap outta Frosting..6 clones every 4 days..roots in 10 days..its getting fun now my friend   Have a great friday :lama::bong:





. You have a great day too :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2009)

All is well in the garden. Time for a few :bong2::bong2::bong2: then bed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2009)

How are my favorite bongers doing tonight?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

we are Fantastic here *MOM *:bong:  just Hitting on Frosting  and some women I never met:lama:  wish me luck...with the women of coarse:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2009)

:ciao: Well its Saturday  and 53 F warmer then it was Thursday morning. Thursday was  -12 F and it is 41 F right now.  Time for a :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

wow..58 aint bad *duck*  we got a high of 48 yesturday..and looking to have the same againg today:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *MarrP*...Its Satuday  and Im starting it with a :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 7, 2009)

I love BONGS!!!   

Can I come play???  I like #609 if it's cool.   :headbang2:

Here's my new baby... Very proud...   :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2009)

here is a :bong1: for the 150 to 300 fishermen stuck on the ice flow.:bong2::bong2: They won't be bring their :bong1: back with them.:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2009)

:bong2: well they are down to 100 :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> I love BONGS!!!
> 
> Can I come play??? I like #609 if it's cool. :headbang2:
> 
> Here's my new baby... Very proud... :bongin:


 


:welcome:  we are allways looking for :bong1: Lovers:heart:  be proud and put BHC # in your signature..What are we someing threw it today?  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

okay *Duck*..:ciao:  why was the 100+ fishermen stuck? :bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Wellington, New Zealand*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Casablanca, Morocco*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been up since 04:20...  Gotta cook breakfast soon.

Thoughts are with the sailors ! ! ! !

Hearts of Oak Lads...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay *Duck*..:ciao:  why was the 100+ fishermen stuck? :bong:  and pass:bong1:



:ciao:*4u2sm0ke* There were 300 stuck on an a ice flow. A bunch of them rode their 4 wheelers 15 miles to get off it. 135 were taken off by the Coast Guard. 1 ice fisherman fell in Lake Erie and died. We had a strong SW wind here and a giant piece of ice broke away from the rest. ....They even showed it on the CBS Evening News....Enough news, now time for a :bongin: :bong::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao:*4u2sm0ke* There were 300 stuck on an a ice flow. A bunch of them rode their 4 wheelers 15 miles to get off it. 135 were taken off by the Coast Guard. 1 ice fisherman fell in Lake Erie and died. We had a strong SW wind here and a giant piece of ice broke away from the rest. ....They even showed it on the CBS Evening News....Enough news, now time for a :bongin: :bong::bong2:




Now they are arguing on who should pay for the rescue.:laugh:..Glad I stayed home and did :bong2: :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

:ciao: *duck*...maybe they will charge the guy that died..then the Goverment can flip the bill..Thats too bad..but those are the risks you take with that Dangerous sport:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> I've been up since 04:20... Gotta cook breakfast soon.
> 
> Thoughts are with the sailors ! ! ! !
> 
> Hearts of Oak Lads...


 

okay *Navy*...Im smokeing this session in the Honor of your Navy Boys..and sending out a WHOOORAAAHH  to my *USMC* fallen commrads  I miss you Brothers and sissters..you will allways hold a place in my:heart:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

:ciao: *Brussels, Belgium*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi *4u*, I think I will smoke one just to smoke one.  :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey *duck*...my DWC  took a bad turn..ill go take pics 4U..How full do you fill your bucket?  to the bottom of the net holding the coco puffs?  or the top?  Im not sure if that was my problem..My Ph is hard to handle i get it to 5.8  then by the end of week its up around 7..there is more involved with this hydro crap..:giggle:  but aint given up yet..I will throw some pics up here for your help..be back in a few:bolt::bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude, you rock!!!!





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay *Navy*...Im smokeing this session in the Honor of your Navy Boys..and sending out a WHOOORAAAHH  to my *USMC* fallen commrads  I miss you Brothers and sissters..you will allways hold a place in my:heart:
> 
> 
> :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey *duck*...my DWC  took a bad turn..ill go take pics 4U..How full do you fill your bucket?  to the bottom of the net holding the coco puffs?  or the top?  Im not sure if that was my problem..My Ph is hard to handle i get it to 5.8  then by the end of week its up around 7..there is more involved with this hydro crap..:giggle:  but aint given up yet..I will throw some pics up here for your help..be back in a few:bolt::bong:





*4u* When the plants are small I fill my bucket right to the bottom of my net pots. Once the roots make it to the water/nutes I only fill it with 3 gallons of nutes then just top it off, to the 3 gallon mark, with ph adjusted water. I also change out my buckets every week, once they get bigger....waiting on your pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

here duck...I changed the res yesturday..PH read 5.8  Im useing the GH 3 part and give 1 teaspoon for every gallon  of all 3...it all shriveled up..I thaught the sir line pugged or something so I taped the hose to the inside of the bucket..let me know what you think..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

wow they are looking bad.. Do you have an air stone attached to the end of your air line? ...I only check my buckets ph when I change out, then just check the ph of topping off water. It does fluctuate some with the absorption of nutes but not like yours?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah  its a discard a stone..should i have a bigger one in there?  could i have to much water in ther?  I filled it to the hole i have where the hose goes into bucket...should the water be lower then the net?  Im still confused..and am trying to get this to work..but Im a soil grower and am happy with my results..I just dont get how people think this hydro is easyier..well I hope it pulls threw..we will see..the spots on it i think is from neem oil spreyed on it for mites..well thanks for the help duck..I will :watchplant:  and keep ya posted:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Dude, you rock!!!!


 

So do ALL the Men and Women in OUR Armed Forces:lama:




:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

Get your self a bigger stone. Those little ones don't work. I use the bigg round one 4" and 3" plus the 6" straight ones. Once you have roots below the basket just fill it with 3 gallons and top it off daily...That is all I do. Oh and every week I bumped up the nutes.. from 1 tsp each to 3 grow,1 1/2 micro, 3/4 tsp bloom or something like that. example of veg 3 tsp grow, 2 tsp micro, 1 tsp bloom...following week might be 10 grow 5 micro and 2 1/2 bloom


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, mind if I officially join the club?  Went to the local head shop today and spent a little too much $$$.  I can toss my old piece of crap plastic thing in the trash.  Can't wait to try it out tonight when hubby goes to bed.  I'll take pics then.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 8, 2009)

Aye Aye Skipper ! ! !   To Glory and Honor Go The Fleet ! ! !






			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> So do ALL the Men and Women in OUR Armed Forces:lama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey, mind if I officially join the club?  Went to the local head shop today and spent a little too much $$$.  I can toss my old piece of crap plastic thing in the trash.  Can't wait to try it out tonight when hubby goes to bed.  I'll take pics then.




You are more than welcome to join "officially" since you are unofficially a member anyways.:laugh:...Now get that hubby to bed so we can see pics of your new utensil.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Hubby stepped out for a bit.  

Here, its blue.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow *SmokinMom*That is a real nice piece of glass :aok:

I bet that really rips you, especially if you were use to a little pipe(may it rest in peace).:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hubby stepped out for a bit.
> 
> Here, its blue.


 

Nice piece of glass *Mom*:lama:  Hope Hubby dont mind you shareing with us..how does it hit? and what do you smoke threw it?   now you are an official *BHC* member  welcome # *8675309*....." I got it!!..I Got It!!! "  Be sure to add to signature:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2009)

:ciao: *Tehran, Iran*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Get your self a bigger stone. Those little ones don't work. I use the bigg round one 4" and 3" plus the 6" straight ones. Once you have roots below the basket just fill it with 3 gallons and top it off daily...That is all I do. Oh and every week I bumped up the nutes.. from 1 tsp each to 3 grow,1 1/2 micro, 3/4 tsp bloom or something like that. example of veg 3 tsp grow, 2 tsp micro, 1 tsp bloom...following week might be 10 grow 5 micro and 2 1/2 bloom


 


okay...so the net pot doesnt go under water?  I have a 5 gallon bucket..and I will put a bigger stone in today thanks


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay...so the net pot doesnt go under water?  I have a 5 gallon bucket..and I will put a bigger stone in today thanks




Thats affirmative...I also have 5 gallon buckets....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2009)

Here *duck*..:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks *4u* nothing like doing a few bongs on a Monday morning :bong2::bong2: pass back :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice piece of glass *Mom*:lama: Hope Hubby dont mind you shareing with us..how does it hit? and what do you smoke threw it? now you are an official *BHC* member welcome # *8675309*....." I got it!!..I Got It!!! " Be sure to add to signature:ciao::bolt::bong:


 
:giggle: awesome #.  Too bad my name's not Jenny.  
I'll try and get a better pic of my new toy today, that pic up there doesnt do it justice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

I think this looks better don't you?

Anyways, I haven't taken bong hits in years.  This is gonna take some getting used to again.  :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

Just do baby bongs:rofl: It is like riding a bike. You never forget how just need to practice.:rofl: Here is a practice :bong1: we can do it together.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 9, 2009)

Any ideas for "Training Wheels" for our Prodigal Son (Mom)?

Don't want u to hurt yourself ! !

All Jokes ! ! !


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

The prez is on time, to hit it up :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 9, 2009)

Tally-Ho ! ! !


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

the prez is stilllll on and I am stillll :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

:ciao: Athens, Greece.:ciao: Its 4:20 time to hit the :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *friends*...Its :bong1:   time:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

:ciao: good morning fellow bongers :ciao: time to pass the :bong1: and give it a big rip  :bong2: and again :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

i'll take that :bong1:  thanks..:bong:  and another:bong:  cause its Tuesday Morning  and :bong:  cuase I woke up:rofl:  Have a Great Day  fellow Bongers:ciao:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2009)

Should be home by 16:20.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

I learned something new today from our very own State Highway Patrol. That it is considered stealing if you pick up stuff along side the road.:rofl: I stopped our little discussion right there b/c if it would have gone any further I am sure I would have been arrested. These young, smart alack, punk cops are hilarious:rofl: I came home and sent a letter off to his commanding officer about his attitude and behavior.Now time for a :bong2::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I learned something new today from our very own State Highway Patrol. That it is considered stealing if you pick up stuff along side the road.:rofl: I stopped our little discussion right there b/c if it would have gone any further I am sure I would have been arrested. These young, smart alack, punk cops are hilarious:rofl: I came home and sent a letter off to his commanding officer about his attitude and behavior.Now time for a :bong2::bong2:




Hillarious !!! !!! !!!   

Policing definately is not what it used to be.  Not long back, I used to be on a first name basis with most of the regions finest in my area.  Now, if I say hi to the 'new breed', it's becomes something like an interogation.

Unless they look at it all as potential evidence? Build a case against whoever by whatever means I guess.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

You got that right Navy..There is no protect and serve any more its all us against everyone else attitude they have. Now time for a :bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You got that right Navy..There is no protect and serve any more its all us against everyone else attitude they have. Now time for a :bolt::bong2:





Right On Duck ! ! !

I hate to quote Hollywood, but I rather enjoyed the Transformers flick on the back of the Police Car: To Punish and Enslave ?  Not sure If I recall that correctly.

I'm with-ya on the :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, can one of you take a bong hit for me?  Seriously in need one one right now and can't.

Thanks.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2009)

Done !!!   :bong:

How 'bout another?  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem *SmokinMom* one :bongin: for you and two for me:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey, can one of you take a bong hit for me? Seriously in need one one right now and can't.
> 
> Thanks.


 

Ill take :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *Honolulu, Hawaii, United States*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning all...

Off to a great start...  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *NAVY*...Ill join ya:bong:  have a great day:bolt::bong:





*BHC # 123*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

I am right with ya all :bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn... Work sux!!!

Countin down the minutes.  T-minus 3 hrs and counting.

Mmmmmm BONG !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

I am soooo stoned.

:stoned: 

:fly: weeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm ready to join, here's my piece, I love the 2 donuts, I put ice in the top 6 inches, it cools the smoke right before it his you. Is the number 655321 taken?


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am soooo stoned.
> 
> :stoned:
> 
> :fly: weeeeeeeeeee.



I'm jealous!!!!  

Less than an hour now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm ready to join, here's my piece, I love the 2 donuts, I put ice in the top 6 inches, it cools the smoke right before it his you. Is the number 655321 taken?


 
Thats the most beautiful bong I think I've ever laid eyes on.  Wish I could hit her.  

Welcome cadlakmike.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am soooo stoned.
> 
> :stoned:
> 
> :fly: weeeeeeeeeee.




Well *SmokinMom* it is nice to see that you are putting your new utensil to good work :bong1:



Welcome :welcome: *cadlakmike1* To the *B*ong *H*itters *C*lub. Trillions of Atoms will be around sometime to officially welcome you. That member number most likely is not taken but if you want to be sure check out the #1 post of Trillions of Atoms. The post has a member list with member #'s


Now time for that :bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey cadlakmike welcome home!!!

Great bunch we've got here.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

this is a little gear bong i have. its not bad got a dope ashcatcher.
got tons of other but they all broke after a long time... about 800$ down the drain. but i still got this gear that a hit every day many many a times. going to buy some more soon i love glass.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cool Don!! 

My old faithfull is an odd looking PBS tube one.  I keep it in the garage until my glass breaks. Ever since we got this dog though, my glass expence has more than tripled.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice piece *tdoc * 

Feeling a bit under the weather today and the weather is going to be getting bad(50+ mph wind and rain), so just here to pop a few down and hold on to my :bong1: so that it doesn't blow away.:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:



We have already lost power numerous times :rofl::bong2::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Pcduck, I just realized your not that far from me relatively speaking. We got some bad storms out here and a lot of people are without power now. I'm sure you get it worse being near the lakes though.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Pcduck, I just realized your not that far from me relatively speaking. We got some bad storms out here and a lot of people are without power now. I'm sure you get it worse being near the lakes though.





Well all I can say is I wish you keep the storms down there.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

We had 92 mile per hour winds just a few counties over tonight!!! 10,000 localy without power currently.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

what do i do with my plants if the power goes out....?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great news. I better hit a few before I lose power.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> what do i do with my plants if the power goes out....?




Do bongs.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

We have tons of trees down and another huge storm should come through here in the next few hours. Thunder storms are really weird for Feb., usually we're getting snow still. I like a good thunder storm as long as I don't lose power. Time to get good and stoned.:bong: :48:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 11, 2009)

Have one for me, fellas.  Got none to toke.   

--Love


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm throwing up a QP of my best Home Grown..Help your self *houseoftreasure*:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> this is a little gear bong i have. its not bad got a dope ashcatcher.
> got tons of other but they all broke after a long time... about 800$ down the drain. but i still got this gear that a hit every day many many a times. going to buy some more soon i love glass.


 
nice piece my friend please chose a # that hasnt been taken and place it in your signature  welcome aboard:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

lost power a hour ago ...can't see to do :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> what do i do with my plants if the power goes out....?


 

IMO..leave them in the dark untill the power is restored..you are better off with a long dark cycle then on and off interuption..that wore me out  time to hit the :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm ready to join, here's my piece, I love the 2 donuts, I put ice in the top 6 inches, it cools the smoke right before it his you. Is the number 655321 taken?


 

:ciao: *cadlakmike1*:bong:  Nice piece..and no that number is yours..May i ask how you came up with it? :bong:Ill be sure to let Trillion know Thanks for joining..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> lost power a hour ago ...can't see to do :bong1::bolt::bong2:


 


:rofl::bolt::bong:


Happy Wednesday *duck*:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

power is restored..continue :bolt::bong2:

Hey *4u2sm0ke* how is it going ? :bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 12, 2009)

The number is from the book/movie "A clockwork orange" It is the main character's (Alex) prisoner code.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

well I spoke to soon. I lost power again
I was not awake this time and didn't get a chance to start the generator

So I might just as well hit a few :bong1: :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2009)

How ya feelin today pc?  Still sick?  Hope having no heat didnt make you sicker!!!

I need a break from the bong today.  My head needs a few more brain cells today..that thing is kicking my arse!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

i got a few pics with some of my other bongs in them i could post. but some have my face in it... think its safe??

and what i just pick any number lol 420 is obvs taken


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi *SmokinMom* :ciao: yes I feel much better today. Thanks for asking...My girls were in the dark along time, but they should be ok...Now it is time to hit a few...Halifax its 4:20 :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i got a few pics with some of my other bongs in them i could post. but some have my face in it... think its safe?





*NO:doh:*  leo may be watching


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 12, 2009)

*smokes a bong with all the fellow bhc members* T.O.A. really made a hit with this club,its good to see you guys are keeping the club goin strong.
what is this thread at....101 pages of smoke sessions..i love it


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 12, 2009)

yea,dont post any pics with your face in it,i think its actually against marpassions rules for the forum. just go into cut and paste in paint and erase your face


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

garden_engineer said:
			
		

> *smokes a bong with all the fellow bhc members* T.O.A. really made a hit with this club,its good to see you guys are keeping the club goin strong.
> what is this thread at....101 pages of smoke sessions..i love it





We try:bolt::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

good call boys. the pics are small anyways hope you can see. these are three different bongs ive had in the last while. enjoy


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 12, 2009)

AHHHHHH !!!!

Done for the weekend.  

Nothin to to now but.............


:bong::smoke1::beatnik::48::afroweed::bong2::bongin::joint:


Regards all.... Hope yours comes quick.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2009)

Just stopped in for a few :bong1:

Got to get some work done:rofl::bolt::bong2::bong2:

Wow No *4u2sm0ke*? He  throws a qp down then takes off:rofl:
I guess I will try to smoke the whole thing myself.:bong2::bong2::bong2:

:rofl:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

puff puff pass duck, you know the rules


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Is pcduck hogging the bong again?


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Got some to throw my way?

Can't find any.  

This is gonna be a rough weekend......


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh man, bummer.

I have plenty.  But it wont help you any.  I'll take a few hits for you.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Mom, can I hit your HUG button a few dozen times?

Thanks, Your GREAT!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Mom, can I hit your HUG button a few dozen times?


 
Anytime you like.  I nearly married a Navy guy, but settled on a Marine instead.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Right on Mom, My best friend is a Marine.  SEMPER FI ! ! !

I find it sort of complimenting, you said "settled on", does that mean your heart was/is NAVY?

You know what they say: Navy Divers do it Deeper!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

My heart will always be Navy.  My dad, my grandpa....all Navy.  

Yep..settled on a Marine.  He's not too bad tho.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Please allow me to send my compliments to you and your distinguished family.

The Marine's always spend alot of time with the fleet, so there not to far off the mark.  

Respects to all...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks.  

He did his 4 yrs and has been out nearly 2 decades.

But I agree.  My sister in law is married to an Army Captain.  He's on his 3rd tour in Iraq as we speak.  They have 5 kids and she stays quite busy.  Sounds like the other Army wives formed a HUGE awesome network of support.  I know she's well taken care of.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 13, 2009)

voted other in the poll for a very good reason. who needs the clock to smoke? when i wanna be high i light up, regardless of it being 420 anywhere. hah. yay for bongs.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 13, 2009)

Mom: Good to hear.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

Good night to all my fav bongers....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Got some to throw my way?
> 
> Can't find any.
> 
> This is gonna be a rough weekend......


 


okay  throw up your address ill send you some:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*  its 4:20


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: * Québec, Quebec, Canada * its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good night to all my fav bongers....


 


:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

especially you 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> He did his 4 yrs and has been out nearly 2 decades.
> 
> But I agree. My sister in law is married to an Army Captain. He's on his 3rd tour in Iraq as we speak. They have 5 kids and she stays quite busy. Sounds like the other Army wives formed a HUGE awesome network of support. I know she's well taken care of.


 


*WHOOORAAA  *:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: * Changchun, China*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Please allow me to send my compliments to you and your distinguished family.
> 
> The Marine's always spend alot of time with the fleet, so there not to far off the mark.
> 
> Respects to all...


 


Respect given back my friend..thanks take care and be safe :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

garden_engineer said:
			
		

> *smokes a bong with all the fellow bhc members* T.O.A. really made a hit with this club,its good to see you guys are keeping the club goin strong.
> what is this thread at....101 pages of smoke sessions..i love it


 


And we keep on :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 14, 2009)

Greetings to a new day.

Hang on.....



....   buzz  ...




.....  chop  ...


.





.....    pack   .....



Ok........   :bong:   :bong2:   :bongin:



Perfect.....  Now I'm set.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: :ciao::ciao: Stopping in to start a small controlled burn :bong1:

Have good day fellow bongers:bolt::bong2: here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: Its Saturday:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2009)

Howdy *4u*. How is your Saturday day going?

We have snow here again:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

Dam   *duck*...we have sun  but high of 58...need to go get kids from pool party..then going to see the flick..."Taken"..but first:bong::bong:  and pass:bong1:  Check the Male box?  I have a Purple in now:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Taiohae, Marquesas Islands, France*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 14, 2009)

hey everyone i thought i drop in and do a few :bong: since i been super busy and havent been able too stop in, and here some :bong: of blueberry for everyone too share...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

:woohoo: 

Hi Bongaz~!

Took a 48 hr hiatus.  And whoa, I feel frigin fantastic.  Margaritas, bowls.....good movies, good a few other things, just dont forget the Corona and lime.

Cheers.

Bong hits...
yaz~!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao:  Bongers...:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

4:20 in Vladivostok, where ever that is? :bong: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay 4u and cadlakmike.  I see leafs.Rule in the shadows.....

Hit it.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Sunday to my fellow Bongers!:bongin: here:bong1: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks *duck*..:bong:  Happy Sunday 2U too:bong:  any ice fishermen this morning freezing their arses off?  Im off to buy some soil..the nurserys are finnally stocking up for sping:yay: didnt know if I was going to make it threw this grow..with all These plants comeing outta the cloners I need lots of dirt:rofl:  and a bigger shed:giggle:  well  gotta go  but first :bong::bong:  and Pass :bong1: to the next mamber


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong1: :bongin: 
Hey Bongers,
Puffin that m39(Canadian strain)


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

You have any strains to reccomend 4U, im about to get seeds and i know i want og kush for sure, any ideas?:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao: * Azores, Portugal*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala, India*  its 4:20:bong:  and just spelling that one diserved another:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> You have any strains to reccomend 4U, im about to get seeds and i know i want og kush for sure, any ideas?:48:


 

who are you getting your kush from?  and do you like indica or sativa more?:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong1: :bongin:
> Hey Bongers,
> Puffin that m39(Canadian strain)


 
:ciao: my friend ...are you a member yet?  you like that m39 eh


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

little rain delay at Daytona 500 = bong session by the duck :bong2:Here :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

*Moscow Russia* Time to fire up the :bong1: Its 4:20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> little rain delay at Daytona 500 = bong session by the duck :bong2:Here :bong1:


bah on the rain delay lol my boy was out anyway, he went out in a blaze of glory lol taking out 16 cars :aok:.... now that deserves a few :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Honolulu, Hawaii, United States*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just loaded up the :bong1: Any one else want one


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

All righty :ciao: *Cairo, Egypt* :ciao: It's 4:20 get ready to hit the :bong1: and 1 for me:bong2: and a pass :bong1:


Hey *kushman44* Snap a pic of your piece and then grab a number (preferably one not taken) and join the *B*ong *H*itters *C*lub and yes I will :bolt::bong2:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

:bong1: Got some WW burnin over here, what are you loading Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

I still have a have a tad of Durban Poison left. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Never tried, I'll have too look into it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao: :bong::bolt:shed..be back with some pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Chatham Island, New Zealand *  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 15, 2009)

haha is m39 actually a canadian strain?
its definitly the most common around where i live
but i just got some real blueberry im smoking right now its great
bong hits for life


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

Couple for quick ones before bed :bolt::bong2::bong2:and its 4:20 so I will do a couple for that too:bolt::bong2::bong2: goodnight friends :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

I sampling some of my blueberry in a few :bong1::bong1: puff puff pass:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

I am such a light-weight.  I may have to retire my new bong.    :holysheep: 

The 3 nights I've used it I've gotten sick....like totally messed up and not feeling so great.   

Next time I am gonna load a much smaller hit.  Hopefully that works.

I don't wanna retire from the BHC just yet.

Wish me luck.

(hangs head in shame )


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

just lighten up the hits SmokinMom then all should be good without having to retire the :bong1: hehe  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am such a light-weight.  I may have to retire my new bong.    :holysheep:
> 
> The 3 nights I've used it I've gotten sick....like totally messed up and not feeling so great.
> 
> ...



:rofl: Its the weed *SmokinMom* not the bong. They call it one hit weed for a reason.:rofl:

You cannot retire, only the members can vote you into retirement.(I just made that rule up)

Good Luck *Smokin* :aok: Just do 1 (one) baby bong and wait

There is NO shame when it comes to good weed.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 16, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: thats some good WW. Nothin' like hittin a bowl after a hard day.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

time to fire up the utensil:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

:bong2:4:20 wc:bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2009)

heres my new friend....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

I say Smoke more *Mom*:bolt::bong:  try some killer Red Dragon  its awesome bong weed:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> heres my new friend....
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice *Midzeye*..now all you need is a #  and you will be a member of the Greatest club on the web..we smoke every 4:20:bong:  and if you aint gots no weed we can always get you high some how:giggle:  well take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl: Its the weed *SmokinMom* not the bong. They call it one hit weed for a reason.:rofl:
> 
> You cannot retire, only the members can vote you into retirement.(I just made that rule up)
> 
> ...


 


:rofl:  yeah  *Mom*...baby steps to bong..baby steps to load weed...baby steps get on bus:rofl:  you guys are Killing me :bong:



and whats this about retireing?????  *Mom  *you aint been an official member but what ...maybe 30 days...S U C K  it up Rokie:giggle:and pass the :bong1:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

well not sure if it 4:20 anywhere at the moment lol but i making it my own 4:20 hour :bolt::bong1::bolt::bong::bolt::bong2:

also is there a thread like this for reg glass pipes or just for bongs????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *Jerusalem, Israel * its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2009)

Leafs.Rule.75 said:
			
		

> well not sure if it 4:20 anywhere at the moment lol but i making it my own 4:20 hour :bolt::bong1::bolt::bong::bolt::bong2:
> 
> also is there a thread like this for reg glass pipes or just for bongs????


 


This is only 4 :bong1:  sorry  but we can still look at your glass...show it off man:bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

Back from short vacation.  

Sorry for the delay to any messages.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Respect given back my friend..thanks take care and be safe :bong:



Right on buddy!!!  

Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

ok here 2 of my reg class pipes


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 16, 2009)

im really high


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I say Smoke more *Mom*:bolt::bong: try some killer Red Dragon its awesome bong weed:lama:


Are you trying to kill me or something?  

:giggle:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah  *Mom*...baby steps to bong..baby steps to load weed...baby steps get on bus  you guys are Killing me
> 
> 
> 
> and whats this about retireing?????  *Mom  *you aint been an official member but what ...maybe 30 days...S U C K  it up Rokieand pass the


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 
 Bite me.

:giggle:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bite me.
> 
> :giggle:


:holysheep: LMFAO :bolt::bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bite me.
> 
> :giggle:



Sorry,  I only nibble  :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

:giggle: 

Ok, back to smokin the herb....tho my method of choice til I fully recover, is my pipe.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

Dude,

Try this...

:bong2:

Just found it kickin round.  Pretty good.

N


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *tuesday morning*:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 17, 2009)

yes it is. Finland, Ukraine, Turkey, Egypt, and South Africa, time to fire one up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mike  *

:ciao:  *Tripoli, Libya*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 17, 2009)

:48: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC :ciao: Time for a little wake-n-bake :bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning to you too. here hold this:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning Bongers.    Its 2 for Tuesdays.  Better have another.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks *SmokinMom* I think I will.:bolt::bong2::


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao: Got time for a couple.:bong2::bong2: Going out to lunch:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

Ohhh whats 4 lunch pc?


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 17, 2009)

4U im more of a sativa type, but dont mind a good indica, just looking for somethin new really. And i do like the m39, you ever try it

Duck, i will post a pic of my peice as soon as i get home


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope everyone is enjoying their Tuesday 

:bong:  :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok I just went to the caregivers and bought an 1/8th of "Sir-Walter", I bought 2 brownies and since Im a first time patient they gave me a .5 grams of some nice looking hash for free... 1 hour till 420 eastern time so Im ready....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> 4U im more of a sativa type, but dont mind a good indica, just looking for somethin new really. And i do like the m39, you ever try it
> 
> Duck, i will post a pic of my peice as soon as i get home


 



:ciao:  tech..you need to be a member..and yes Ive smoked it..its canadian crap weed..sorry  dont care for it..I grow a Veriaty of smoke..I like to mix it up..untill you become a real BHC member Im smokeing this:bong1:  meself


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Ok I just went to the caregivers and bought an 1/8th of "Sir-Walter", I bought 2 brownies and since Im a first time patient they gave me a .5 grams of some nice looking hash for free... 1 hour till 420 eastern time so Im ready....


 



on my way:bolt: *Mindseye* house:bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

heyhey now
lay off Canada


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> I hope everyone is enjoying their Tuesday
> 
> :bong: :bong:


 




You know it:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> heyhey now
> lay off Canada


 

Nothing against you   eh?    but I go across boarder and thats what we get..no harm ment my friend...Here :bong1:  packed with my Frosting...you will like it


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

trust me that stuff is common here...
but doesnt mean ive seen any in a long time.
trust me dude. there is mucho mucho intense trees around here
ive lived in the same house my entire life and know many people in this city.
I can find you the holyest of the holy herb
thanks for apologizing
i love my country


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhh whats 4 lunch pc?


 



hope its not a *Duck* sandwhich:rofl:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao: *London, England, United Kingdom *  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

okay..you too  *Tarawa, Kiribati*  its 4:20  and we are Hitting the :bong1:  *4U*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> trust me that stuff is common here...
> but doesnt mean ive seen any in a long time.
> trust me dude. there is mucho mucho intense trees around here
> ive lived in the same house my entire life and know many people in this city.
> ...


 

No problem my friend..I too :heart: my country..its why i did two tours. to defend my constitution..and if asked to do it again..YES SIR!!! have a great Night..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC   :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

:ciao:  

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:


no matter how many :bong1: i take she still is ugly..but looking better   



:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

wow it does look wicked..Do more :bong1: it looks better when I do :bong2::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good morning to all. 4u, that is a really odd looking plant, what happened, why does the center look so odd?Here's one for you:bong: And here's one for me:bong::48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

Busy day only have time for a couple right now :bong2::bong2:

How ya feeling *SmokinMom*? :bolt::bong: 

Here take this :bong1:


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey i want in hears a pic of my bong lol is BHC# 420 still available lmao probably not lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

420 was taken by TBG, go back to the first page and you can see a list of all the taken numbers. Welcome to the club!:bong: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> How ya feeling *SmokinMom*? :bolt::bong:


 
I was so sick yesterday, completely unrelated to bongs.  

I think I am on the mend, thanks 4 askin.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 18, 2009)

ight im gonna be # 69420


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 18, 2009)

*What up BHC haven't been buy in a long time :hubba:

So, I pack this bong of SD and pass a green hit to you all :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 18, 2009)

Afternoon all. Popin in for a quick :bong:

Sorry to hear your sick Mom.

Mike, 4U, Duck how's yur day been?

Yumyum, kindbud nice to meet u 

:bong:  :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yeah I never got a number.... let me see I want number 2020....

Anyways good afternoon all Im just snapping a bong load of some Wilshire Cush....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are on the mend *SmokinMom* 


Thanks for the hit of SD *yumyumbubblegum* :bongin: 


My day has been great so far *GoNAVY* Thanks for asking:headbang2: 


:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Hey i want in hears a pic of my bong lol is BHC# 420 still available lmao probably not lol


 

:ciao:  nice piece my friend..Trillion will be by to officially welcome you  but until then here:bong1:  :welcome::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay  Home town *Seattle *:clap:its 4:20 :bong:  and another for you too  *Portland*:bong:



:ciao:  *Cali*...I will be cleaning me :bong1:  and gearing up for yours shortly..but seeing Ive got it loaded:bong::bong::giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's to ya *4u* its 4:20 :bongin::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I just got home from a very boring shift at work...time to make my day a little more interesting.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

:ciao:hey everyone:ciao: Time to hit a few :bong2::bong2: and  a pass :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

whatup pcduck ill blaze with you man
obamas visiting us today haha


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey *tdoc*, here hit this then :bong1: He called and when I asked him to stop by your house, he said he would try, IF he had time. :laugh: :bolt::bong2::rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha
yeah hes comming to blaze some of my bong, Barack OBONGa


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

At least he would know how to do it.:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey duck, how you doing today?



> At least he would know how to do it.



That quote in my signature has to be my all time favorite Presidential marijuana post. (Even though he wasn't President yet)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Doing great *cadlakmike1* sitting around news watching and :bong2::bong2: thats about it....Bad weather here aaaggain :bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well like your location says, South shore of lake Erie. I'm down in Southwest Pa, we don't get it as bad as ya'll but we get very similar weather here.Just not as bad lake effect. Maybe after Jan 20th once we get this stuff all legalized up we'll meet up and complain about the weather over a bong!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Ya come on up..That just raised the perch limit.:aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

Perch?

:giggle: 

Thanks for all the get-wells.  I am back with the land of the living.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

You mean to say you have never had Lake Erie perch *SmokinMom*?
You don't know what you are missing...uum uum good

Now for a couple :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Its 4:20 Chicago :bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

whats happening jan 20th?
im guessing a vote for weed laws
im in canada...not the same right?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all just in time today for 4:20 pac time, sparking a bongload now....

Hope everyones having a good day.... I just came down with a cold


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2009)

hey *Mindzeye*..you catch *smokNmoms *cold..thats what happens when you share you:bong1:..so Im keeping mine tomyself tonight:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2009)

i have my fry pan ready Duck...just dont care to sit on ice to catch them..:bong:  Have a Great Thursday..


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2009)

Its cool man, ill let you hit my hash pipe. My sickness is only on my bong... If this gets worse I might not be able to smoke it either... I guess ill have to start loading my hash into capsules.... I could also go to the dispensary and buy some Marinol...

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2009)

:bong:..hope ya feel better..on the Good side..Spring is comeing up here in Seattle in 30 days :clap::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i have my fry pan ready Duck...just dont care to sit on ice to catch them..:bong:  Have a Great Thursday..



No more ice *4u2sm0ke* we be in a boat now. Well not right now but later.

Now where is that :bong1: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Friday Morning bongers:ciao: Time to get the head on right.:bongin: :bongin: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

Im with you my friend..Happy Friday Everyone:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad friday is here too. This weekend I'm going to HTG supply, they have a brick and mortar store within driving distance to my home. That will be fun, I usually waste a lot of time in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

sweeeet    i order from them..but they are close:rofl::bong:  Here *Mike *hit this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No more ice *4u2sm0ke* we be in a boat now. Well not right now but later.
> 
> Now where is that :bong1: :bolt::bong2:


 



:yay:  no ice..i can fish from a boat:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Bongers.

I'd out-fish all you guys.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yay:  no ice..i can fish from a boat:bolt::bong:




Bring your :bong1: and beverage of choice.
When they are biting it is an 2 bong trip(1in-1out)
When the action is a little slow it is a numerous amounts of bongs trip.
We win either way

Just no chumming:holysheep:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning Bongers.
> 
> I'd out-fish all you guys.



:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:

:rofl:


SmokinMom you are more them welcome join any future fishing trips.

We would not even care if you out fish us.
We would win in what really matters..The total amount of bongs that one can accomplish in a fishing trip....Is that not one of our many mottos...*Bongs First*...lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning Bongers.
> 
> I'd out-fish all you guys.


 




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: 


 

:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


 


:giggle:  went fly fishing last summer and smoked an ounce  fell in river a few times:rofl:  But thats the greatest time in my year..cant wait..Happy Friday my friend:bong:..heres the DWC..looks to be turning around..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning Bongers.
> 
> I'd out-fish all you guys.


 


You must still be Ill  *Mom*..go lay back down :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

:ciao: *Fort-de-France, Martinique, France*  its's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

You boys would be too busy taking the fish off my hook.  :giggle: 

TGIF Bongers.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 20, 2009)

Saucy Mom......

I like it.

:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

Now where is that :bong1: :bolt::bong2:

Your dwc does look like she is coming back* 4u2sm0ke*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You boys would be too busy taking the fish off my hook. :giggle:
> 
> TGIF Bongers.


 
oh great..a cocky fisherladie..that wont take off the fish???? probably wont put worm on hook either huh? Better get use to hitting that Bong *MoM*..cuzz if you fish with me..we hit the bong every 420 seconds that gives time to spot the hole thier in:hubba: :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh great..a cocky fisherladie..that wont take off the fish???? probably wont put worm on hook either huh? Better get use to hitting that Bong *MoM*..cuzz if you fish with me..we hit the bong every 420 seconds that gives time to spot the hole thier in:hubba: :bolt:


 
Watch me...do I look scared?   

Worm-touching or not...I am one lean, mean fishing machine.

:hubba: 

Be afraid...be very very afraid.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *Memphis, Tennessee, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Watch me...do I look scared?
> 
> Worm-touching or not...I am one lean, mean fishing machine.
> 
> ...




Yeah but can you do it while doing massive amount of bongs? That is the big question.:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Watch me...do I look scared?
> 
> Worm-touching or not...I am one lean, mean fishing machine.
> 
> ...


 


haha.....lean..okay    mean  I dont think so :ignore: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

I hear you boys shakin in yer boots.

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I hear you boys shakin in yer boots.
> 
> :rofl:




That not our boots you hear:rofl: Those our are worms shaking in the bottom of the can:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

and this fish flopping on the deck of boat:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That not our boots you hear:rofl: Those our are worms shaking in the bottom of the can:rofl:


 
:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

:ciao:  my *friends*.  here is a plant " *Frosting *"  just finished cure and is now ready for storage/friends..she came in @ 55 grams
:hubba: 


*Everybody *pack a bowl..I gots lots


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

Bowl packed, thanks .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

We have the frosting now we need the cake. Looking real nice 4u:aok:

Now SmokinMom are you passing the bowl or bogarting it all:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

Its all mine til you boys learn some manners.

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Its all mine til you boys learn some manners.
> 
> :rofl:



Uhh
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Please I want some frosting too It is always best right out of the jar and spread on to some fresh...hot...cake:hubba: then licked slowly off.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 20, 2009)

well heres to 420 where ever in the world it is lol:bolt: :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally, Saturday is here! I can't believe what's been going on since I was last here, instead of appreciating how cool a girl who can fish is, you've been talking trash! Of course we can all fish better than her, but it's cute to let her think she would win.

Smokinmom, I'm sure you would out fish us all...(cough cough) I think I need a hit.:bong: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:ciao: *duck*...yeah  I am wondering if because i had the bucket filled with water and the roots was all around the net pot  is why it grew that way..IDK..I know the roots are hanging down into the water now  and it is looking much better..another problem im sure was I had the air pump plugged into 18/6 power:doh:  so the last week its been on 24/0 and only 3 gallons of nuted ph under 6..but not steady5.6-6.0..lets see what she looks like in another week:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Its all mine til you boys learn some manners.
> 
> :rofl:


 


okay  Im sorry *Mom* 





NOT 




:bong:  Happy saturday


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

Guess what?..........It is Saturday and time to Bong It Up :bong2::bong2::bong2:  

Here take this :bong1: and hit it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks *duck*..:bong:  happy Saturday 2U:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong2::bong2: Might as well, I was here


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Feb 21, 2009)

heres to 4:20 in canada  puff:bong:  puff:bong:  pass :bong1:      :banana::banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:  Im stoned  here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Busy Night *4u*? 
I guess I will start where you left off.

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:ciao:*duck*...Yeah  its was:giggle:  and Now to start this Sunday of right:bong::bong:  thats better..Look out World  here comes *4u*:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

okay  need to head back to *shed*...but first:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks *4u*:bong2:
Yes get back to the shed..The orgy is getting closer:aok::laugh:
But you might as well hit this :bong1: a couple more times.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

yes it is *duck*..  I hope to make you proud....I should have 4 plants ready for *HIM*:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:ciao:    *BHC  *memebers   Its Sunday Morning.and Im Hitting the :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:ciao:   Have a GREAT DAY!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy cow let me catch up.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

:bong::watchplant::lama:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks likes she is making an come back.
Need to keep an close eye on her while she is in a weaken condition.

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

4U,

Is the yellowing leaves an indicator of a condition?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

hey *Navy*..well she was growing fine at first  those are her regular leafs,,then she pulled all in  and is now comeing back out..those were green  and then started yellowing..i left them cuzz she needed all the energy she could get to pull her threw..will post again in a few days  but now :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

So, the 'pulling in' was the last batch of pic's where those yellow leaves were green and the centre was a little tight looking?  I think Duck and Mike were saying it looked odd?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2009)

well it grew fine at the start as i said..then stopped and pulled in..its hard to explain i will look for some pics from the start 4U..I started this in rockwool  and then transfered to the DWC  on Jan 9:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good morning fellow bongers. It is now monday, only thing to do :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2009)

Monday Night :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Tuesday BHC  :ciao: 


:bongin:   :bongin:   :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


 
:hubba: :hubba: 

Happy Tuesday my fav Bongers.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey *SmokinMom* If you want I can do your 2:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2009)

I plan on digging her out in a bit, so thanks but no thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy two for Tuesday:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I plan on digging her out in a bit, so thanks but no thanks.



In that case we can get a real good Bongathon going:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2009)

Do u think the cleaning lady would care if I busted out the bong?   


:hubba: 

:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Do u think the cleaning lady would care if I busted out the bong?
> 
> 
> :hubba:
> ...



Does she have weed to smoke?:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2009)

:bong2::ciao::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

:bong: good Wednesday morning fellow bong smokers.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 25, 2009)

Afternoon all.

Stopping in for a quick couple of:

:bong:  :bongin:  :bong:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 25, 2009)

It is so called, because our friend asked to purchase our 75 gallon, $300+ fish tank for.. as yet seen. The deal was $50 and an "O". The Pictured bong, was offered as collateral, and we have not seen ANY of the remaining balance. Don't expect to. The Tank, as seen below is hand made and flawed, so not even saleable, but it hits like a bit*h. Hurts, coughs, fills the lungs head feet and every dam thing else... Lotsa fun, but NOT worth a 75 gallon tank. Any way, just wanted to share what our new piece was.

Peace
_Him


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2009)

Good evening Bongas!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2009)

Well keep smoking it:bong:




			
				houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> It is so called, because our friend asked to purchase our 75 gallon, $300+ fish tank for.. as yet seen. The deal was $50 and an "O". The Pictured bong, was offered as collateral, and we have not seen ANY of the remaining balance. Don't expect to. The Tank, as seen below is hand made and flawed, so not even saleable, but it hits like a bit*h. Hurts, coughs, fills the lungs head feet and every dam thing else... Lotsa fun, but NOT worth a 75 gallon tank. Any way, just wanted to share what our new piece was.
> 
> Peace
> _Him


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Well keep smoking it:bong:


 
I promise you we are. And will be even more once the Precious is done. (The Precious, has a massive crack on the inside layer of glass, not sure how long it will last, but we will keep fire to it as long as it holds water.) Other than that... Toke out boys and girls, payday comes soon and well we all know what that means... NEW stash! Till then, you will all have to toke out for us. We just can't keep enough on hand yet... Lol. We are hoping this last batch of seeds begins something beautiful. (watch our logs for updates on progress)

Every one have a great high!

_him


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys! :bong1: i have been out of town and will be back in texas mar 1st. been going a 100 mi an hour! just got out of the tattoo shop and time for some BRs!!!

:bong1:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

Morning all... 


:bong:  :bong:  :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good morning! :bong: :48:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

Things are well Mike?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I can't complain, just got home from work a little bit ago, I'm tired.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

Well buddy,

This is 4 u;  :bong:   :bong:

Have a good snooze.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone..:bong:


Good to see you *Trillion*..hope is all well we have some new members and some i think i forgot to PM you about:rofl:  good day my friend


HAPPY THURSDAY :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

okay  I think it will be okay..not sure what the hell happen  but just another FREAK in the shed:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


Looks like she is making a tremendous comeback.




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay  I think it will be okay..not sure what the hell happen  but just another FREAK in the shed:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Bongers- TOA good to see you.  

Fire it up!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2009)

EVERYONE EVERYONE GATHER ROUND AND PACK IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pack up the bong and pass it around for our newest member-

GONAVY!!!!! BHC number 609!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao::bong2:
> 
> 
> Looks like she is making a tremendous comeback.


 



:lama:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> EVERYONE EVERYONE GATHER ROUND AND PACK IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

:clap::yay::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

Had the day off from work..so Im :bong:  and the Dam nieghbor hood cats are mating in my yard..I got my sons bb gun..I hate cats:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

:ciao:  *Praia, Cape Verde*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks to the most esteemed Trillions Of Atoms,

I've always dreampt of being a member of the BHC order.

Why, I remember when I was a little bitty bong hitter........


:rofl:  :rofl:  

...... hang on..... :bolt:  :bong:

No really, this deserves celebration...... :clap: 




`            :guitar: :guitar:     

:dancing:  :banana: :yay:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

And of course, rounds for the room...


 :bong1: :bongin:  :bong:  :bong2:  

 :bong2:  :bong:  :bongin:  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks *Navy*..:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

:ciao:  *Hobart, Tasmania, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey I never got a big ol welcome to the club from TOA.    I am green with envy.

LMAO.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2009)

Just flew in to drop a few :bong2::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

Morning all.   

Happy Friday ! ! ! !

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 27, 2009)

morning everyone :bong2:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 27, 2009)

YEah! less than 12 hours till delivery of our next bag! Yeah, I know, you're thinking... "you ran out?" it happens. every other week. It seriously suks. We just can't make $130 go as far as it used to. whuda thunk it? And who wants to smoke mexican ditch hermie? Well, truth... been known to do it... but we are now in the land of... well I won't tell you that, it would tell you where we are... LOL. So toke deep, toke hard, and cough for us. This time tonight... We'll be ALL over. Lit up from the floor up. Looking forward to it!   ;>


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

:batman: :ciao: :bolt: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> YEah! less than 12 hours till delivery of our next bag! Yeah, I know, you're thinking... "you ran out?" it happens. every other week. It seriously suks. We just can't make $130 go as far as it used to. whuda thunk it? And who wants to smoke mexican ditch hermie? Well, truth... been known to do it... but we are now in the land of... well I won't tell you that, it would tell you where we are... LOL. So toke deep, toke hard, and cough for us. This time tonight... We'll be ALL over. Lit up from the floor up. Looking forward to it!   ;>




This one's for you HOT:     :bong:

Hope your delivery arrives without delay.   :aok:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :batman: :ciao: :bolt: :bong2: :bong2:







:ciao:  Morning Duck.  Hows yur Friday?    :bong2:  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Morning Duck.  Hows yur Friday?    :bong2:  :bong2:




I have had better starting Fridays:bong2:
Downing pouring here and had a roof tore off a storage building:bong2: from the high winds...but otherwise not bad :bong2:

Howz it going your way?..here:bong1:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like its been raining most of the night. :bong: Other than that getting geared up for the weekend.  Headed out with the pooch soon. :bong:

A roof blown off,

:holysheep: 

:bong:

Hope there's not too much damage.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

:bong2:  Thanks

:bong: , anyone else?

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2009)

hope all is well *Navy*..Happy Friday my friend


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

hey *4u* :ciao: Nice thats its Friday:bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hope all is well *Navy*..Happy Friday my friend




So far so grand 

The biggest stressor today :bong: is what to make for dinner. :bong:

Off till Tuesday. :bong:  

Fixin to be a good weekend. :bong:


U good 4U?  :bong2:?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2009)

Did you just say fixin to GoNavy?

:giggle: 

I enjoyed my bong earlier.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Did you just say fixin to GoNavy?
> 
> :giggle:
> 
> I enjoyed my bong earlier.



Yup, I said Fixin.  :stoned:

meaning; Its all fixed up to be a good weekend.   :clap:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you from Texas?


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

Nope. Only been twice.  Mmmmmmm steak!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

Time to fire up the:bong1: for a couple of :bong2::bong2: ahhhh much better.

Anyone else want a :bong1:?


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

Here here!!!

:bong:

  Thanks Duck, that hit the spot.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2009)

Well it is Saturday and no rain so that right there is enough for me to do a few :bong1::bolt::bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

Please, allow me to pack one for you Duck

:bong1:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

. . .   :bong:  :bong: . . .


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

. . .   :bong: :bong:  . . . .   :stoned:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

:stoned:   . . . .   :bong: :bong:  . . . .   :48:  . . . .  :banana:  . . .  :aok: 





:bong2: :bong: :bong1: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> So far so grand
> 
> The biggest stressor today :bong: is what to make for dinner. :bong:
> 
> ...


 


Thanks Navy...:bong:  Im good thanks..Had to work the swing shift last night...but am off today:bong:



Have a Great weekend my friend


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 28, 2009)

im ripped got work in an hour. always work nights its awesome i love my job
blazing and food and beer always


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Time to fire up the:bong1: for a couple of :bong2::bong2: ahhhh much better.
> 
> Anyone else want a :bong1:?


 

Give me that :bong1:   :bong::bong:  


Have a great Saturday *duck*:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im ripped got work in an hour. always work nights its awesome i love my job
> blazing and food and beer always


 

Dont work to hard..Here hit this :bong1: b4 you go...:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Please, allow me to pack one for you Duck
> 
> :bong1:


 


Alow me to pack you one *Navy*

pulled this one out just 4u


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dont work to hard..Here hit this :bong1: b4 you go...:ciao:


 
right back at ya slick :bong1:
i always work too hard, i dont mind at all im a cook and i love what i do
work hard all night get to come home to a great bong and a couple plants im trying out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

okay  now shes looking like a MJ Plant...



Navy...i also put a shot of when she pulled in..They are not in order so look at day stamp in photo


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2009)

:hitchair: :huh: :argue: :confused2:   :angrywife:  Where is my seed order from .nl been 4 weeks or their 25 business day.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2009)

Just my luck..everyones else gets their order in 8 days to 2 weeks...me over 4 weeks and counting.  :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

contact them *duck*?  they gave you a confermation #  did they not?  Good luck..maybe someone will send you soon:aok:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Dam..:ciao: seattle..sorry Im late:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kuwait City, Kuwait*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Alow me to pack you one *Navy*
> 
> pulled this one out just 4u




Buddy, it looks well seasoned. 

I can't find my 'ol faithfull', been MIA for a few months now.

Bud looks well ground, ready for a blissfull session :bong:

I got fire...


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay  now shes looking like a MJ Plant...
> 
> 
> 
> Navy...i also put a shot of when she pulled in..They are not in order so look at day stamp in photo




Looks like she's coming along nicely.  That bottom pic does indeed look ..... odd.  Never seen anything like it.

Good luck with your seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks *Navy*.:bong:   That grinded stuff is shake from when I harvest the seeds..it has lots of seed shells  but lots of trichs too..I smoke on it  was just looking for the rolling board a good friend sent me for spliffs..Im gonna roll a few for fishing in the morning..Got the lines wet for a few today..Had Daughter take a few pics Ill load the later tonight..its Saturday  and time to hit it :bong:  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Rarotonga, Cook Islands*   it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

:ciao: *Durban, South Africa*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

:ciao: * Chatham Island, New Zealand*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

What ya fishing for *4u*? :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...salmon..but mostly  just getting the arm strength back for spring..have a few new streams Im looking to hit..and speaking of hitting:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 1, 2009)

*hi guys and smokin mom :ciao: 
well after 20 yrs of smoking joints :joint4:i finally succumbed to the pleasures of smoking a bong ,:bong2:,,many thanks to my eldest daughter :heart:

so at long last i can finally ask to become a member of the famous BHC club and drop in and be amongst my fav people on mp 

i would like to request no 321

ok trying to post a pic up but having trouble with picasso :hairpull:


many thanks ukgirl420 :heart:
*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

:woohoo: :yay: :banana: :welcome: :dancing: :clap: 

That is fantastic *UKgirl420*
Can't wait to see the utensil:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *duck*...salmon..but mostly  just getting the arm strength back for spring..have a few new streams Im looking to hit..and speaking of hitting:bolt::bong:



Great hope ya do good.
We are just starting to get the steelhead in the rivers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 1, 2009)

*haha duck its just a fun one ,,,but im off to the head/hydro  shop tomorrow i may buy more there than i intened :giggle:*


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi to all!

I made a bong in Austria a long time ago....
This was just the most awsome mission i have done, it was crazy but whats weed without the missions :hubba: 

Well this is what happened...

I got really stoned and got this idea in my head i wanted to make a coconut bong... sorry i have no pics....but it was cool just use your imagination to ppicture this...

Well i decided to find the biggest coconut with the most coconut milk in it... many say i should have just bought coconut milk and poured it in.. but i was stoned and that was not part of the mission 

Well i wen to every shop in the versinity and after about 3 hours and 2 joints i had managed to find the perfect coconut.. jaaaay

Then i took it to a wood work shop and got a small hollow wooden pole and drilled 3 hols onto the coconut... now it had to be very carefull cos i did not want to loose any coconut milk...

I got a trancparent tube and stuck it into the big hole and the small hollow wood into the small hole... then to the hollow wood i put a small nozzel from a piping bag and glued it in... 

now i was ready to test the bong.... :holysheep: 

Dam!!!! that was the ****... i have never smoked through coconut mik before and it was the SHENIZSZELS 

So if i can say if anyone has the thing to try other things instead of water:

Coconut milk
Jack daniels... drink the jack on a later its stoning

its so much fun to bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *haha duck its just a fun one ,,,but im off to the head/hydro shop tomorrow i may buy more there than i intened :giggle:*


 



:ciao:  *UKgirl420*...and get that post up that bong..and dont forget the new one you buy...we know you aint leaving without a new one of your choice..what kindda a ladie would you be if you didnt?:rofl:  and you Must have a great Kid..  we are glad to have ya..and looks like theres another one *trillion* can add to the club be sure to post in sig  and be proud!!!!    here :bong1: 



Dont drop it ROOKIE


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

Dr Haze said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> 
> I made a bong in Austria a long time ago....
> This was just the most awsome mission i have done, it was crazy but whats weed without the missions :hubba:
> ...


 



that is way to much to read. with out pics and a secret code..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:ciao: *Yangon, Myanmar*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Thimphu, Bhutan*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry... ill make one again and then make lots of pics 4yal!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *haha duck its just a fun one ,,,but im off to the head/hydro  shop tomorrow i may buy more there than i intened :giggle:*



All bongs are fun *Ukgirl420*...I hope they have one you like


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 1, 2009)

i agree PC.
theres nothing i crave more then creaming a full bowl of trees, watching the bong just go white and yellow milky. just rippin it.
gotta love that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

Dr Haze said:
			
		

> Sorry... ill make one again and then make lots of pics 4yal!!!!!!


 

Please do..and chose a # that has not been taken and your a member..enjoy makeing that Bong myfriend :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *Everyone*...Happy Sunday:bong:   getting ready to hit the water and need a few more :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

okay   :bong:  and pass :bong1:  Have a great day friends:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

:bong:  okay  now that I have a good Buzzz...those fish better look out  here I come..but first a few more :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 1, 2009)

:bong1: :bong: im pretty shmayd.


:batman:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 1, 2009)

Hitting it up! Delivery day success! Yeah! We can toke with you!And according to our tokeaclock, it's 4:20, so toking....:bong: :bong1:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl420*  :ciao:.  Welcome to the BHC.  :clap:




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dont drop it ROOKIE



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Dude, I was about to finish my pull when I read this.  

  .............   CAUGH, HACK       ...........

.........Caugh, Hack............HACK . . . . . . . HACK................


CAUGH..................HACK.......

  ..........you get the point......

My confession:  I genuinely almost dropped my piece!!!!  :shocked:


Don't worry UKgirl420, I think I take the rookie award tonight.:giggle:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> :bong1: :bong: im pretty shmayd.
> 
> 
> :batman:





............. Yeeuup .................  Mee too.  :stoned:

Gonna crash soon......

:bong::bong::bong:

Night all.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Haven't stopped in for a day or so, what's the matter with me!!! Happy bonging to everyone, weekends over though oh well, this helps :bong2:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

make me a number im hopping on board. i dont have a bong right now, but i had a nice one that fit over an eighth in the bowl, but it got stolen. it had an ice holding thing in it, glass and it stood about 3ft tall.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 2, 2009)

All you tokers sitting around getting toked, I anint never got none, so now here's to you! Cheers! *gleefully toking in my corner*
Love


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

:bong2::bong2: :ciao: :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

Classic stoner move..The duck(thats me) after whining about being out of smoke goes to get his jars for Charlie. Reaches into the cabinet to get the last 2 jars, and low and behold is a big old bud of DP still in the jar. Talk about being stone and forgetting:rofl::rofl: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: and I like it :rofl:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

:ciao: 

Hey everyone.

:bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Haven't been in for a toke in a while...Late again...Figured i'd load a bowl up for Caracas :ciao: :bong2: ...I'm amazed at how well this thread has done and the fact it's still goin' wide open...Keep your bud close and your bong closer  ...here's to B.H.C. :bongin:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> make me a number im hopping on board. i dont have a bong right now, but i had a nice one that fit over an eighth in the bowl, but it got stolen. it had an ice holding thing in it, glass and it stood about 3ft tall.



Get yourself a new bong, get a pic posted and jump aboard!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Edmonton its 4:20 :bong2::bong2::bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

:bong:  :bong:  :bong:

  :bong:  :bong:

     :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*hello :ciao:   congrats 4U :clap: on MVP   

well here is the mini hookah my daughter bought me 


 ,,,

and the one i bought me ,,so am i an official  member yet now i posted  

*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome UKgirl420, congrats on the new pieces! How do you like them?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*well lets just say ..i finally understand why u guys like them so much *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*ohh i have a q ....why do i have to be approved by TCVG for membership *


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh i have a q ....why do i have to be approved by TCVG for membership *




You don't...just go to the first page and I think it is the 2nd post, there is a list of members and there member numbers. Pick a number not in use and you are in.:bolt::bong2:


*Nice Bong UKgirl*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You don't...just go to the first page and I think it is the 2nd post, there is a list of members and there member numbers. Pick a number not in use and you are in.:bolt::bong2:
> 
> 
> *Nice Bong UKgirl*


 
oh ok ,,,my no 321 is free by the looks of things :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: :bong:
> 
> :bong: :bong:
> 
> :bong:


 

:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> oh ok ,,,my no 321 is free by the looks of things :48:


 


you bet girl...welcome and Here :bong1::heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh i have a q ....why do i have to be approved by TCVG for membership *


 


 ....No  I think a *Mod* screwed up when they had *TCVG* run the *BPOTM*..I was all over that. .*Trillion of Atoms* is the Founder and this *CLUB*..so please dont pay any attention to that...

I APPROVE YOU!!!:heart: 

:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hello :ciao: congrats 4U :clap: on MVP *
> 
> *well here is the mini hookah my daughter bought me *
> *View attachment 102478
> ...


 



:clap:

:bong:

:bong:

:ciao:


you have one more thing


you need to share that last Harvest with us:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well lets just say ..i finally understand why u guys like them so much *


 
:woohoo: 

Yay!  Welcome UKgirl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ....No I think a *Mod* screwed up when they had *TCVG* run the *BPOTM*..I was all over that.*Trillion of Atoms* is the Founder and this *CLUB*..so please dont pay any attention to that...
> 
> I APPROVE YOU!!!:heart:
> 
> :bolt::bong:


 

*Thankyou  *



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you have one more thing
> you need to share that last Harvest with us:hubba:


 
*ok no worries ill throw it up later  :bongin:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2009)

:ciao: :bong2: :bong2: 2 4 Tuesday


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad we have more estrogen in the BHC now.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning everyone  :ciao:

:bong:  :bong:

Congrats 4U !!!  :woohoo: 

UkGirl420, congrats on your acceptance.  Don't forget to send Trillion a PM with your number.  

Then, we can ........

:fid: :dancing: :bong2: 

not necessarily in that order.  :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

*:bong2:my first 4,20 hit on here :woohoo:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

:clap:  :bong:  :bong:  :bong:  :clap:


:aok:




			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:bong2:my first 4,20 hit on here :woohoo:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:bong2:my first 4,20 hit on here :woohoo:*


 



:clap:


hit it again  Girl..Its Two 4 Tuesday :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hit it again Girl..Its Two 4 Tuesday :bong::bong:


 
Yep, he's right.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

Just like my shed *Mom*...The more FEMALES  the better:giggle::heart:



:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

Right on, 4u!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap:
> 
> 
> hit it again  Girl..Its Two 4 Tuesday :bong::bong:



*A-b-s-o-l-u-t-e-l-y* :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

Here Here ! ! !  :aok: 

The fairer gender makes the world go round.  :batman:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

:bong:  :bong2:


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok! Stupid question but i would love the answer!!!

What is the history of the 420?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

Dr Haze said:
			
		

> Ok! Stupid question but i would love the answer!!!
> 
> What is the history of the 420?


 
hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)

Change the XX to tt.

Although there are many explanations for the origin of the term, one stems from a story about a group of teenagers at San Rafael High School in San Rafael, California in 1971. The teens would meet after school at 4:20 p.m. to smoke marijuana at the Louis Pasteur statue. The exact time was chosen because that was the time that afternoon detention was dismissed.[1] The term became part of their group's salute, "420 Louis!",[2] and became popularized in the late 1980s by fans of the Grateful Dead.[3]By extension April 20 ("4/20" in U.S. date notation) has evolved into a counterculture holiday, where people gather to celebrate and consume cannabis.[4] In some locations this celebration coincides with Earth Week.[5][6][7] In Dunedin, New Zealand, students at the University of Otago and other cannabis law reform activists meet under a walnut tree on the Otago University Union Lawn on Wednesdays and Fridays at 4:20pm to openly smoke cannabis in public in what they consider an 'act of protest'

I don't know how true that is, but I just did a google search for *420*.


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 3, 2009)

Should have done that myself.... duh!!!
but thank you very much for that so my 4:20pm splif is a good time!

Thanks again
mwa a kiss 4 that


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool.  Had no idea.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Smokinmom, you are just a wealth of knowledge, thank you. Here's one for you. :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Smokinmom, you are just a wealth of knowledge, thank you. Here's one for you. :bong2:


 
:hubba:  I just love google.  But thanks.


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 3, 2009)

just droping and and hitting a few bongs with ya's:bong::bong::bong: it been a few days since i used my bong, i been hitting my new vaporizer lol i been neglecting the bong


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 3, 2009)

i prefer bong over anything
vapos are nice tho.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I posted some pics of my big bong a while ago but this is my favorite piece I own. It is a small bubbler made by chameleon and has never had anything put in it I didn't grow myself.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2009)

nice *cadlakmike1*:bolt::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks man :48:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike, I love your piece Man!!!  (I know, that sounds really bad :rofl


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Mike, I love your piece Man!!!  (I know, that sounds really bad :rofl



I get that a lot....:rofl:

Seriously though thank you, I really like that piece too, it hits nice and has the shrooms in the glass. It's just a pain in the rear to clean.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

:rofl:  :rofl:  :bong: :bong:

here buddy...

:bong1:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

:48: :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

*4:20 UK 
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2009)

Bong hits under a king size sheet, with your love one, on a twin bed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*  it's 4:20 


Time to hit it down under:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 4, 2009)

what's up ladies, gentlemen, and those of questionable character....:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:rofl:  

:ciao:  *Mike*


:bong:

here :bong1:

going to shed now  have a great night my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

ok  one more:bong: 



and a few pics *4u*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a turn around your DWC has made, I didn't think she had a whole lot of hope, great job my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao:  off to the *shed *to check on my ladies:hubba


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks *Mike*...I need to askk if i should up the nutes now the its looking better..Im still 1 tabl for gallon  i did what *duck *said and its working..we will watch it..thanks


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Have to ask one of the experts, I've only helped a friend with DWC and have never done it on my own. I'm a dirt grower but am thinking about adding a coco bucket into the mix next go around for poops and giggles.


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 4, 2009)

looking good :watchplant:there 4u :aok:...they made a nice come back...:banana::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*goodmorning :ciao: :bong:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh, hump day.

Morning all.

:bong:

Nice color there 4U 

Hey Ukgirl, have a grand day.

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*thanks GoNAVY ,same to u ,,here ya go :bong2:,,,*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke*:bong2: where is your *MVP* avatar?:bong2:

:ciao: Happy Wednesday Bongers :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke*:bong2: where is your *MVP* avatar?:bong2:
> 
> :ciao: Happy Wednesday Bongers :ciao::bolt::bong2:


 

*:yeahthat: i wondering that also  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll get right on that avatar thing.....gonna grab the pink one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great on you, 4u.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2009)

1st wake n bake in a while.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Anyone else as high as I am?


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh shoot! i wake and baked this morning too!!! so cool
I love it! than i make miself a wicked breakfast and just bake away!!

Me so stoned all day on my newest crop!! fast, head high with the silliness


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao: everybody 
*first :bong: of the evening  *


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, I havnt stoped in this thread for a while now..... Tokin a :bong: right now


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 4, 2009)

I feel better.
cough, cough, hack, cough.
Dammit! I feel MUCH better.:bong2:
_him


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 4, 2009)

Look at the time, Aint it cool?
_him


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao: everyone  I just found i can change colors of avatar

Mom..let me see if theres a pink one:giggle:  I am found of green



:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao: * Barcelona, Spain*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

Howdy Bongers :ciao: :bong2:

Finally got my bean order from nl.com :bong2:

Our US Post office decided to hang on to them for me for a month:bong2:

Morons.:rofl: at least I got them :bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong:
blazing some bong
playing street fighter 4
:bong1:
congrats pcduck
take a HIT!
:bong1:
later homies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

congrats *duck *on the beans..gotta Love that postal service...what you dropping first?  I have an "Ice" and a few crystal in flower from them..take care:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

:stoned: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2: whoa smoking charlie will mess you up:batman: fraizer is down:fly:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> congrats *duck *on the beans..gotta Love that postal service...what you dropping first?  I have an "Ice" and a few crystal in flower from them..take care:bolt::bong:



Thanks *4u2sm0ke*
Going to drop some blueberry and WW, save the AI for the fall grow.
Starting to get ready for my summer grow.
Gonna try and run another batch of bubba/kush clones before summer hits

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Goodmorning :ciao:
wake n bake :bong2: its morning in the UK 

Green suits you 4u *


----------



## Shasta (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey there everyone 

Just gonna sit here and hit this for a moment, nice to see ya'll! 

   :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

nice peice shasta love the lady bug :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning Bongers :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*goodmorning :bong2:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning all :bong:

Popin in for a quick.  :bong:  :bong:

Gonna be a busy day . . .

:bong:  :bong:

Anywho, have fun all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *4u2sm0ke*
> Going to drop some blueberry and WW, save the AI for the fall grow.
> Starting to get ready for my summer grow.
> Gonna try and run another batch of bubba/kush clones before summer hits
> ...


 


yeah...good idea..I stop putting plants into flower in April...that brings HArvest to end of june..and the temps outside are to warm to battle...was able to finish everything last Fall b4 moveing one outside..This Summer is sure to have a nice one going for 4U  All:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..:bong:  Today is Thursday  which meens....


"we can finaly see the LIGHT of Friday"  :yay:

Lets get this day a startin:bong::bong:  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Morning Time to Wake'n Bake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning Time to Wake'n Bake


 

:ciao:   hey mty friend...are you a member yet?  its easy This is BHC..just post a pic of u bong  and choose a #  not taken..and then you in...well after the ...initiation:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2009)

Good morning everyone!  

I like the green too 4u.  Tho real men can get away with pink.  

Its 3 for Thursday.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*:bong::bong::bong:
now time to do the school run :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

:ciao:   Just takeing my Lunch:bong::bong:


enjoy the rest of your Day


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got home from work and Im sitting here getting stoned.... Hows everyones day going?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

i dont think im added to the list of members
so whoever does that if you wouldnt mind
im stoned


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 5, 2009)

You have to post a pic of your bong to join...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

lol i did like alot of pages back.
in FACT.
i posted pics of 4 of my bongs.
thanks...


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol ok I guess your in then, I dont think the list on the first page has been updated in a long time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i dont think im added to the list of members
> so whoever does that if you wouldnt mind
> im stoned


 


:ciao:  Sorry my friend..I know you are a member..PM  Trillion from the thread start and let him know your #  and what post your piece is Im sure he has just missed it..and I try and keep up but ...me sometimes stoned too 


:ciao:  *Denver, Colorado USA* it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

*BONG IT UP* :ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah...good idea..I stop putting plants into flower in April...that brings HArvest to end of june..and the temps outside are to warm to battle...was able to finish everything last Fall b4 moveing one outside..This Summer is sure to have a nice one going for 4U  All:bolt::bong:




Yes it is way to late to start seeds for another grow before summer. So gonna put 3 bubba/kush clones and 3 Durban Poison clones in the bucket, hope to get them off in mid May.

The Blueberry and White Widow and mazar x afghan, I want to put seeds down soon, to find a good donor for the outdoor grow...whoa time to :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:

:bong:  4 the Money

4 the show

to get ready

and :bong::bong::bong::bong:  to :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

lets get ready to :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2009)

:ciao: Berlin Germany :ciao: Its 4:20 Lets :bong2::bong2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just stopping by for a quick :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*:bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*4.20 england :bong2:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*club seems empty tonight  here ya go 4u :bongin:*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 6, 2009)

im lurking just aint posting much haha
i was grindin up some herb in my electric
packin a hearty bowl


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2009)

It is that time again BHC members. Plus it is Friday so fire up those :bong1:

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

okay *Duck*..lets get this Friday a blazzin :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC....Lets get this Friday up in smoke:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2009)

I am gonna try and keep up with you today *4u2sm0ke* with the bonging :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
Maybe I should call the fire department and tell them that I am gonna do a control burn today..:rofl: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

need a permit  *duck*..:rofl:


Lets BURN  this Town Down:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

Server Busy  suxs....and it wont let me load pics..I supose you all will have to look at your own plants from now on..untill they get this server fixed:giggle:  spent 2 hrs lastnight removeing attachments to try and bring pics to you..but still wont let me..very frustrating..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Server Busy  suxs....and it wont let me load pics..I supose you all will have to look at your own plants from now on..untill they get this server fixed:giggle:  spent 2 hrs lastnight removeing attachments to try and bring pics to you..but still wont let me..very frustrating..



Do a :bong1: that is what I just did.. well 3 of them..forgot ...oh ya no permit needed here for farmers:hubba:...:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*hi guys and gals happy friday :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao: *UKgirl420*  :ciao:  Got your bong warmed up? :bolt::bong2:

Happy Friday to you too.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey everybody ! ! !  :ciao:

:bong:  :bong:

Happy Friday ! !

All the best for the upcoming weekend ! !


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

You tried to post pics for 2 hrs 4u?  Damn.  I woulda quit after 10 minutes of tryin.  :hitchair: 

Guys- My bong will see a lot of action this weekend.  Hubby and my oldest are camping for the weekend.  Wooohooo.  

Happy Fryday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You tried to post pics for 2 hrs 4u? Damn. I woulda quit after 10 minutes of tryin. :hitchair:
> 
> Guys- My bong will see a lot of action this weekend. Hubby and my oldest are camping for the weekend. Wooohooo.
> 
> Happy Fryday.


 

2 hrs of deleting attachments ...trying to post pics..:rofl:  thats my problem  i post way to mant pics for this server to keep up..may just have to delete all my threads so I can start over:giggle:  I dont know..just aint posting pics for a while,,,I will delete some more tonight.....while Im here  :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...its lunch time :bolt::bong:


Dam *duck*...No permit needed..we would burn that town down..here  :bong1:  enjoy your Friday night


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all, tokin a bongload and drinking a beer!! Hows everyones friday going?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao: *MindzEye*...Mines growing great:lama::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*good evening :bong:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 6, 2009)

cool mine when be up and running as soon as my seeds get here, Im really looking forward to growing this red diesel....


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *good evening :bong:*



Good Afternoon :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey wow....Happy 4:20 Dallas Texas well, 20 minutes ago when I opened my beer and went outside.



Yeehaw.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*4.20 WA   :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2009)

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*whats with the tears duck *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

quick grabb this :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 6, 2009)

*cough, cough, cough,* Whew Im wiping tears from my eyes right now, this Purple Skittles I have is putting the hurt on me.... Im coughing so much my eyes are watering and Im having hot flashes....

But its soooo goood...


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening all

:bong: and then off to work....

:bong: anyone else?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Heck no, no work.  In fact, when hubbys away, Smokinmom will play.  

That sounded bad, didnt it...lmao.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

:hubba:   :rofl:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

:bong:  :bong:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

4.20 somewhere :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> cool mine when be up and running as soon as my seeds get here, Im really looking forward to growing this red diesel....


 


:ciao:  is this your first grow my friend? :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> quick grabb this :bong:


 


ok :bong:   thanks   here next :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Heck no, no work. In fact, when hubbys away, Smokinmom will play.
> 
> That sounded bad, didnt it...lmao.


 



:rofl: it did not sound Good:giggle  smokeing bongs in house this weekend  huh *Mom *?:hubba: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Evening all
> 
> :bong: and then off to work....
> 
> :bong: anyone else?


 

yes me :bong:  thanks


You work the night shift *Navy* ?  Its almost 7pm here in Seattle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *Tripoli, Libya*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..I got my Burn Permit  Here  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> *cough, cough, cough,* Whew Im wiping tears from my eyes right now, this Purple Skittles I have is putting the hurt on me.... Im coughing so much my eyes are watering and Im having hot flashes....
> 
> But its soooo goood...


 


Never smoked Purple skittles...do they taste like the red and yellow and green ones? :bolt::bong:


any Pics of this good stuff?


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Never smoked Purple skittles...do they taste like the red and yellow and green ones? :bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> any Pics of this good stuff?





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  is this your first grow my friend? :bong:



My camera wont do clear closeups, Im going to get a new one at some point... Purple skittles tastes pretty melow not really a taste at all, big time lung expansion and an awesome indica high... When you look at it you see a mix of green purple and orange kinda looks like skittles and has a very fruity smell... Got it at a dispensary..

No this isnt my first grow, I had to stop growing for a while because of housing situations and the laws in the state I moved to for a few years. I have a Doctors note now so Im good to go.... I have grown many times I missed this hobby so much!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> My camera wont do clear closeups, Im going to get a new one at some point... Purple skittles tastes pretty melow not really a taste at all, big time lung expansion and an awesome indica high... When you look at it you see a mix of green purple and orange kinda looks like skittles and has a very fruity smell... Got it at a dispensary..
> 
> No this isnt my first grow, I had to stop growing for a while because of housing situations and the laws in the state I moved to for a few years. I have a Doctors note now so Im good to go.... I have grown many times I missed this hobby so much!!


 



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet     :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao: *Chatham Island, New Zealand *  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :cry: :cry: :cry:


 


You outta weed duck?

i would cry too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bong: wake n bake :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

Good morning ukgirl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*morning mom ,,,i think i need to fall back asleep after that :bong: :giggle:
have a great day ev1 *


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmmmm no early morning tokers here? Its 4:20 AM do you know where your marijuana is?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hmmmm no early morning tokers here? Its 4:20 AM do you know where your marijuana is?


 



Yeah....its in this :bong1: :giggle:


GODD Morning my friend..and the best 4:20 Is the AM...Im with ya :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *morning mom ,,,i think i need to fall back asleep after that :bong: :giggle:*
> *have a great day ev1 *


 


:giggle:  Thats what I love about the weekends:clap:  I can get a few *"Wake N Bakes"* in on a Saturday :bolt::bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

MMMM I love smoking in the mornings.... Its the only time I have peace and quiet, wife and my son are both asleep and Im STONED!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:bong:  They fixed my problem with uploading pics:yay:  its been a few days

here is the Purple Male I took a clipping from after 3 weeks in flower..It rooted well and is now in the veg area..will post up the DWC 4U  all  soon..Its looking real good!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:rofl:  Thats not a Male...what the heck....thats my Frosting I pollenated with white widow...makeing my "white Frosting"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:giggle:  Lets try this one..Hope its Male


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool you took a clone and it rooted after being in bloom for over 3 weeks? Thats pretty cool.. Nice looking plant.... What are you feeding it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*afternoon /morning fellow members :ciao: just popping in for a :bongin:
break ,,,inbetween painting walls :hairpull:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Cool you took a clone and it rooted after being in bloom for over 3 weeks? Thats pretty cool.. Nice looking plant.... What are you feeding it?


 

Yes  I been trying to take clones later and later in flower to see how I do..This had Balls and was about to start dropping pollen..HE  rooted in 14 days..and was in soil for the last few days and has shown new growth..I use Fox Farm all 6  in my soil grows...I use The Massproduccers bubble cloners from the DIY section..they work great 4 me..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *afternoon /morning fellow members :ciao: just popping in for a :bongin:*
> *break ,,,inbetween painting walls :hairpull:*


 


I hate painting...atleast you have some good weed to get you threw:rofl:


lets see...4 walls = 4 :bong:  and if you paint the cieling  thats another :bong: :holysheep:   maybe i would like painting your way:giggle:

:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:ciao:  hey *duck*...where are you?   :bong:


Shes looking better now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:bong:   oh  they fixed my uploading prob..:lama:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2009)

*welcome our NEWEST MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!


MINDZEYE NUMBER 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


FIRE IT UP bhc!!!!!! :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I hate painting...atleast you have some good weed to get you threw:rofl:
> 
> 
> lets see...4 walls = 4 :bong: and if you paint the cieling thats another :bong: :holysheep: maybe i would like painting your way:giggle:
> ...


haha i painted 3 walls no ceiling ,,with plenty of good weed to get me threw 
replacing the tea break with a :bong2: break ,,you know how often the brits have tea breaks ,sure makes painting a diffrent experiance ,

and the ice looks great 4u it certainly forgiven u


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 

Come do mine when you finish, ukgirl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*TOA  u forgot to add me to the list :cry:

ohh well a :bong2: or 2 takes the dissapointment away :rofl:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> Come do mine when you finish, ukgirl.


 
HAHA you can have before and after when ive papered ,,,
then we will see if you still want yours doing :giggle:


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2009)

been awhile since i've been to the club house... :bong:

how we doing here?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm quite terrrific, its not often I am high midday on a weekend.  

Thanks 4 askin ishnish.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all tokin a bowl now, thought ID say hi


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *welcome our NEWEST MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> _*MINDZEYE NUMBER 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> ...


 




:yay:  :welcome:  my friend:bong: here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday everyone...:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*:bong2: 
*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  hey *duck*...where are you?   :bong:
> 
> 
> Shes looking better now



eh.... she is looking real good compared to what she was.:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2009)

bongs just ain't doing nothing today:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

wassup pc?  maybe u need a new one?   

could it be empty?  

muahahahaha.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*hi duck :ciao: try a joint for a change :48:,,,*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *welcome our NEWEST MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MINDZEYE NUMBER 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



Kewl!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong: goodevening :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2009)

:shocked: I Broke My Bong, trying to take a picture for club.:hairpull: :cry: :baby:  
 The bong picture is 25 yrs old. It is only 5 1/2 inches tall.

10080 is my number until I forget it 

Huh whats number?
Sorry about pictures this old computer will not run other program. 

View attachment pepsi.bmp


View attachment pepsi2.bmp


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh nooooo ozzy!

Got a spare?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 7, 2009)

what up guys blazing some bongs with my friend
im finally starting to get buds forming
slowly but surely..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2009)

This little thing is my spare.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 7, 2009)

hahaha
maybe i spoke too soon
i think it went hermie....
cant really tell tho...
havnt had one before
dang


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bong2: 
buds forming are allways nice thedonofchronic,,eace


EDIT : ohh sorry about that just wait and make sure you see balls not swollen calayxs :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys.

Anyone else up?

:bong:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

Meeeeeeeee!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 8, 2009)

was so happy too lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

:ciao: Happy Saturday all:bong:  going to shed now...to get lost:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

:ciao: i think its Sunday Morning:giggle:  what you think:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

:bong: well its sure is sunday here ,,,better have another :bong::ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

ok  just wanna be sure ..i wasnt lost for to long..This *Frosting *is the "*BOMB*"

:bong::fly:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ok just wanna be sure ..i wasnt lost for to long..This *Frosting *is the "*BOMB*"
> 
> :bong::fly:


 

*:rofl: i know the feeling :bong1::huh:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2009)

Wake to :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2: Now I'm baked.
Good day to all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:rofl: i know the feeling :bong1::huh:*


 
:giggle: 



My weekend has come to an end, well unless I go for a little drive.   

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome *ozzydiodude*   be sure to PM Trillion of Atoms from the thread start with your # so he can add you..then its official..otherwise you are good to hold this :bong1:  freshly packed just 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

dylight saveings here..:bong:  dont forget to sring forward in the u
USA :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..its a Wonderful Day :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted:lama:  :bolt::bong:



Marijuana is the *BOMB*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> dylight saveings here..:bong: dont forget to sring forward in the u
> USA :bolt::bong:


 
I completely forgot.  My daughter woke me up at 10 30 this morning.  Then I got on here and it said 11 45.  I was like :holysheep: Then I remembered about the clocks.  Gonna be a hard adjustment for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah,  I missed my Sunday church tv program..Looks like Ill have to do the week without the good Lords Help:giggle:  Let me medicate on it:bong:.....:bong:......:bong:....theres my HIGHer power:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

:ciao:  *Blanc-Sablon, Quebec, Canada*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah, I missed my Sunday church tv program..Looks like Ill have to do the week without the good Lords Help:giggle: Let me medicate on it:bong:.....:bong:......:bong:....theres my HIGHer power:rofl:


 
:spit: 

If you're feeling the need to make a charitable donation, I'm yer gal.  

(hehehehehe)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

you too *Georgetown, Guyana*  4:20  and Im hitting the :bong: in your Honor


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> If you're feeling the need to make a charitable donation, I'm yer gal.
> 
> (hehehehehe)


 


okay  *Mom*...Makeing up the Donation Now..Just need to know where to send????   Allways good to give 10% to you charity cases:rofl:


:ciao:  *Mom*..posted that Ugly Bety in Fall grow 4U


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay *Mom*...Makeing up the Donation Now..Just need to know where to send???? Allways good to give 10% to you charity cases:rofl:


 
I'll be awaiting it....and thanks 4 your donation.  

Muahahahaha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

*Marijuana is the BOMB*


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll be awaiting it....and thanks 4 your donation.
> 
> Muahahahaha.


 
allways good to give to the needy..and right now I *need* this:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

:ciao:  loks like Im hitting by self today:bong:


----------



## King Bud (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm down. 
:ccc:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*good evening :bong: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2009)

:giggle: I packed one to many :bong1: :bong1: have one and pass it along.:laugh:


----------



## LetsGetStoneded (Mar 8, 2009)

haha no doubt
i need to get stoneded right now


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just stopping in for a quick:bong2:, haven't been by in a few days, so here's another:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*:ciao: goodmorning BHC is anyone here? :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2009)

:ciao: I am here. Doing a few before leaving for the big city. :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*hiya duck :bong2:

here have 2 or 3  :bong: *


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* I have to be careful thou. I am not use to that big city driving. :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*take smaller hits then *


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Good morning, Im doing a wake and bake, plus Im really excited because last night I ordered another Lumatek set up witha a air cooled reflector...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*:bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong: :bongin: :bong: Time for a wake'n bake care to join me. Theres one ready to go.:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*ill join u for a quick one :bong1: before i have to leave here little one off school :hairpull:

:ciao: 4 now 
cya all later :bongin:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its Monday..lets get this week off right:bong::bong:


*Duck*...the Big City Drivers Sux..better take Bong with:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:ciao:  to those that are *not *members..please join..This is for *BHC  *members ..other wise  they have a *Female Group* on here as well..you may want to check into..:rofl: thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong:  okay  off to work..for this week anyway:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*:bong: break :giggle:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

Good afternoon Bongers.  

Here's to a great week.

Cheers!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Mom I loaded you a round.


                                          :bong: 

                              :bong1:             :bongin: 

                                     :bong2: :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Lunch break bong load time!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

Think I will join you. This bong hit is for all the poeple stuck inside at their desk today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*goodevning guys and mom :ciao:

:bong1: and passing it to the next member who drops in *


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Cough*cough, nice thx for the smoke UK

Have a :bong1: on me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thanx when your ready take it back or pass it on 

:bongin:  :bongin:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*well ill guess il have it to myself for now:fid: :bong2:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey UK girl time for smoke out
:bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2: 

Ready Set Toke up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*FIRE :bong2:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry Im late I got hungry... Lol

Im packing bowls all around!! :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Day and night, the lonley stoner seems to free his mind at night...... At at at night....

Lol I have some bud right now that makes me just plain silly.... I get so easily amused I cant quit laughing....


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

Check out the video its awesome

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVb_t_ao9gw&feature=related


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 10, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 10, 2009)

4:20 am Tuesday.... Smoke up!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

morning B H C members :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 10, 2009)

good morning


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

*:bong2::bong2:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2009)

:bong::bong:   4 Tuesday  :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

goodmorning 4u :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Morning UKgirl...Im starting the day off right :bong:  Enjoy your Day!!!


:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2009)

TUESDAY!

The cleaning lady comes!  

The one day I have a clean house.  LMAO.

I'll be smokin my pipe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

*hahaha excellent mom ,,u can sit ,,watch and :bong:



oops pipe not bong :giggle:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

Time to break-in a new bong.:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Hope that did it. It sure cuased brain l         o      c      k!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 10, 2009)

*time to have one last :bong: before shopping  

:ciao: all *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

Brain unlocked.:bong1: time to till the garden.

:woohoo: Shopping stoned in a candy store.

this one's loaded:bong: for you.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 10, 2009)

5 mins till, 4:20 central time!!

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2009)

I may need to fire the cleaning lady.  I came home from shopping and she had changed my radio station to a *country & western* one.  :hitchair: 

:giggle: 

I am sooo stoned.



If I had a pool I'd try and budget in a cute pool boy.  :hubba: 

:rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

got a new bowl today
i like it, nothing special tho.
its already dirty plus filled with another bowl of blue diesel
with a bunch of keif on top. for after postage haha.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*:ciao: just dropping in for a quick :bong: hit *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*:bong::bong: bye :ciao:*


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

:48: good evening


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC  ,,, ,,with my afternoon  :bong:break any one want to join me for a wake n bake :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

:ciao:  and Happy Thursday everyone:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*what u smoking 4u its wednesday where im at and my time zone is ahead of you :giggle:,,here have another :bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2009)

Muahahahahahahhaha.

Waky wild Weds!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

:rofl:  Im still stoned..is it Thursday Yet???:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

:ciao:...*Duck*...Hope you are doing okay..  :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

whats wrong with ducky?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

goodevening folks :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

:ciao:  Im going to shed may take some pics..on Wednesday..:rofl:  but since its still Thursday  Ill :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> whats wrong with ducky?


 



He been a little under the :bong1: just checking in on the Migration of ducks..do they come in a bong filled water way?   well  Im still debateing what day it is..and i have some :bong: to do  take care and be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*4,20 somewhere :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Honolulu, Hawaii, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

And in the Aleutian Islands! Just wanted to stop by for a quick :bong:. 4u, I thought it was thursday too, (I'm letting out a sigh).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

*Mike*????  u4real  man..its only wednesday?  crap  man now my week is real screwed up:doh:  oh well thats what happens when you go a day with out smoke..wont try that again :giggle:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Mar 11, 2009)

i wanna play games


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Mar 11, 2009)

yay two post1 light it up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

good morning *UKgirl*....its Thursday..Right? :bong:

Have a Nice Day:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

*goodmorning 4u  :bong: 

i see your back to your normal wake n bake because yes you are correct it is thursday ,, 

enjoy your day :bolt:

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: AAAAAAAHH I needed that!:stoned:  A day away form PM and I Was in to DT'S. Heres a couple loaded and ready for y'all.:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hey Bongas!!!!  

It's Thurs indeed.  What a great day to be stoned.  Especially when its cold and crappy outside.  Glad I got the warmth of all of you.  Muahahaha, mama's stoned.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

Toke time is any time, as toke up all.

:bong1: :tokie: :joint: :chillpill: :bong: Take what you need then pass it along.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks ozzy.  

Going to become one with my bong as we speak.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong: INhale ooooommmmmmmn exhale repeat

You tell me the difference STONED:stoned:  or ZEN 
Have this before deciding:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

Hahahaha.  Yes indeedy.    I am nicely toasty.  Thanks!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bongin: I needed that. :hubba: Butters done, Now what of bake.:stoned:  Hard to dicide with munches.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

:hitchair: Sorry, I forgot to leave someone a loaded :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

its all cool ozzy ,,,just loading a bowl for 4.20 somewhere :stoned:
oh what the hell ill have 1 now :bong:  and heres some for fellow bongers 
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## King Bud (Mar 12, 2009)

:beatnik:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong: Now I'm ready for supper. :ciao: everyone:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 12, 2009)

hows it going fellow marijuana inhalers
after a long day at work and a long ride home
im ready for some
:bong:
hits.
then i check my babies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *friends *:bong:  Its Thursday Right? :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *Midway, Midway Islands, United States*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

Good evening all, just started germinating a few beans, and Im sporting my new t-shirt lol... Im so glad I got my beans today...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

:ciao: * Alofi, Niue*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *friends *:bong: Its Thursday Right? :bong:


 

*well its friday where i am ,,,, :bong:    *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good evening all, just started germinating a few beans, and Im sporting my new t-shirt lol... Im so glad I got my beans today...


 



:clap:  what Beans we germing and where did we get them?  Here :bong1:  just loaded with some fresh Frosting:hubba:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap:  what Beans we germing and where did we get them?  Here :bong1:  just loaded with some fresh Frosting:hubba:



Im germinating some Barneys Farm Red Diesel, I got them from attitude... Im going to start a grow journal once they pop up...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *Amsterdam, Netherlands*  It's 4:20  Im hitting it in your Honor :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Im germinating some Barneys Farm Red Diesel, I got them from attitude... Im going to start a grow journal once they pop up...


 


Sweet..How many you germing?  and what system do you use?:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Amsterdam, Netherlands*  It's 4:20  Im hitting it in your Honor :bong:



me too


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sweet..How many you germing?  and what system do you use?:bong:  and pass :bong1:



I put seeds in a shot glass until the seeds sink sometimes you have to poke them a little but they will sink, then I take them out and put them in a small cup of soiless mix, watered with distilled water and just a tad bit of vitamin B-1, then they go under a dome and over a heat mat...


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh and Im only starting 3 beans right now, I have like a 99% germ rate and I uaually get mostly females for some reason... Maybe its my perfectly balanced ph 6.5 peatmoss mix I make...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: Now I'm ready for a few zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's

Here's a little Green MojoFor your ladies.
Nite 4u2smoke congrads on MVP I miss your chubby cheeks:giggle: 

:bong: I done for night heres one on me:bong1:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't stop by the BHC enough anymore for some reason. I am super high right now, I just went to do a 30 second post in another thread and ended up rambling on and on and on...and on!  :bong::48:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *friends *:bong:  Its Thursday Right? :bong:



:rofl: When you posted that it was, now it's about quarter to 2 Am friday night/morning for me. Me and you both got jipped on wed thinking it was thursday. I told ya'll I was silly high, now I'm double posting!!! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

:ciao: duck ,,,,here have one on me :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* I could sure use  one or 2. Have a great bong session.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: theres 3 for you duck ,,,  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks..I sure hope they do the trick..:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

4.20 WA  :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

*HAPPY FRIDAY BHC where is ev1 :bong: 
guess ill :bong: alone :fid:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *everyone*  :bong:

*Duck*..Here have some of this :bong1:  Glad 2cu


*Ozziedio*...I miss my chubby cheeks 2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2009)

:ciao: *Mike*..I looked at the callander and it's FRIDAY  :yay: Well 4me it is:giggle:

Lets get this Day a started:bolt::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: time for dueling bong hit. Bong hit til we all fall down.

Mornin' all TGIF, then again when retired its just another day.

Hey pc, uk, and 4u heres a round on me:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Guess am a stoner.:stoned:  Bong hit be myself:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

all alone again :fid: well not completely i have my :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time for acouple before bed.

 nite all.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 13, 2009)

My new home made bong. haha its made out of an orange juice bottle, a tube, and i use my onie as the bowl. nice and wide for good smoke capacity. Deffinately the best bong ive ever made and my favorite ive ever smoked from, when i get a better bowl for it, this is gonna be a beast. Massive hits are very very smoothe. I love it. lol, wish i had a pic of the 3chamber i made with mountain dew bottles hoses and a bowl up top. just hit way too slow.

any ways, thought you guys might get a kick out of it. hah. why pay when you can go free haha

btw, completely air tight. no leaks at all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:  Got some pics comeing..I think the *DWC  *is freaking out again:rofl:..but it is growing :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:*  Casablanca, Morocco*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*manchester uk*:bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

forum seems dead right now...
im high as chao ming

:bong1:
heres to you ukgirl


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

*Happy dayz everyone.  *


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

guess what everyone?
another hermie for me.
great luck huh?
im thinking i might actually have destroyed my garden with light leeks...
i might actually have to completely restart with better genetics
and better knowledge...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> guess what everyone?
> another hermie for me.
> great luck huh?
> im thinking i might actually have destroyed my garden with light leeks...
> ...


 

Lets start with the light leaks first..and the reading along the way..just give a shot my friend if i can be of any assistance...untill then Here:bong1:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> guess what everyone?
> another hermie for me.
> great luck huh?
> im thinking i might actually have destroyed my garden with light leeks...
> ...



Sorry to hear that. That sucks. Last year I started 5 plants and ended up with 3 males one female and a hermie! I was so mad. The hermie was my fault though, I tried a silly experiment. Well, :48::bong: I hope everything works out for you,


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

i was just not careful enough at first.
didnt have the nifty digital light timer i have now.
and my room wasnt as sealed up.

ive changed alot of things along the way
thanks everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*:ciao: goodmorning bhc ,,,have a great weekend ev1


lets get the session started :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *UKgirl420*..Im in:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

happy saturday 4u   :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay  here is my DWC..*Duck*..it seem to be pulling in again...this plant is so compact to itself..it truely is a freak:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy Saturday 2U2  sweety:hubba::bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*4.20 just gone somewhere oh well better late than never :giggle: :bong1:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 14, 2009)

YES!!!! I got a free closet yesterday from my son's daycare, Im building it today... I will have two 2.5x2 flowering rooms and a 2x2 vegg room.. Im starting a grow journal this weekend!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*hey another 420 oh time flies when biu :bong: :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* :bong2::bong2:

*4u* check your ph and/or change out the bucket on your Ice

:ciao: *UKgirl420* :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

hey pcduck ,,:ciao: 

see u all at the next 420 :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Now that is the breakfast of a champion:bong: 

Good Morning all, I hope you and your ladies are feeling and growing great this morning.

Here's a load one :bong1: :bong1: for y'all


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*:bong2:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*4,20 UK :bong2:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay Ducks back!!!

What happened to Navy?  I am partial to a man in uniform.  

Happy weekend everyone.  (grumble grumble)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

Time to refuel the Brain :bong: :bong: I feel better already.

Next:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 14, 2009)

4u2, your bottom leaves look like all my leaves lol. sorry had to point it out hahaha.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all, just sitting here :bong:.... Im not on much today because Im building my grow closet

Peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't hit to many:bong1:  MindzEye, you might hit you thumb with hammer:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning *BHC* :bong2::bong2:
> 
> *4u* check your ph and/or change out the bucket on your Ice
> 
> :ciao: *UKgirl420* :ciao:


 

Thanks *duck*..changeing today..Here:bong1:  and :bong::bong: 4me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> 4u2, your bottom leaves look like all my leaves lol. sorry had to point it out hahaha.


 

:rofl:  what the dead ones.. :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hi all, just sitting here :bong:.... Im not on much today because Im building my grow closet
> 
> Peace


 

I build better after say :bong::bong::bong: Yes Sir!!  I can build it:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Don't hit to many:bong1: MindzEye, you might hit you thumb with hammer:laugh:


 



And protect that :bong1: at *ALL* costs:chuck:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yay Ducks back!!!
> 
> What happened to Navy? I am partial to a man in uniform.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone. (grumble grumble)


 

*Navy* is probly a momen *Mom*:giggle:  Thaught you didnt swing that way:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Heres a little something..spent 420 minutes on cleaning my :bong1: and ground up some fresh ..is *duck* back  this is 4U 




Happy Saturday everyone:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao: * Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> My new home made bong. haha its made out of an orange juice bottle, a tube, and i use my onie as the bowl. nice and wide for good smoke capacity. Deffinately the best bong ive ever made and my favorite ive ever smoked from, when i get a better bowl for it, this is gonna be a beast. Massive hits are very very smoothe. I love it. lol, wish i had a pic of the 3chamber i made with mountain dew bottles hoses and a bowl up top. just hit way too slow.
> 
> any ways, thought you guys might get a kick out of it. hah. why pay when you can go free haha
> 
> btw, completely air tight. no leaks at all.


 

:ciao:  sorry I missed this..Thats a cool bong..How did you come up with your screen name???   if you dont mind..its just that the hand looks a bit Female ..my appologies if im wrong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

oh *CRAP*!!!   you said bigger air stone too huh *duck*?  :boltet store...to help my plant grow..Be Back in Hour or so:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

wow have you got writers cramp yet 4u ? :rofl: 

here take a break well another 1 :bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

thread needs more pictures.
ill put one up when i grab my new bong.
still waitin for my taxes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*goodevening BHC *:bong1:   :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

420  :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

:aok: I'll join you in a smoke out.:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

okay *donofchronic*  untill your taxes get here Ill throow some up 4U


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday...*Ukgirl *i dont have cramp  but cant seem to find me lighter..and i need a :bong1:  Reallllly Reallly  Badd:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

goodevening 4u ,,,:bong1:   have you found that lighter yet :hairpull:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:giggle:  no  but have some matches:bong:  How are you tonight?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

im good thanks and very :stoned: and yourself ?  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

:bong: nite all

:cool2: Good lookin' ladies 4u they dating yet:rofl: 

here's a couple :bong1: loaded and ready 4u and UKgirl


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Thanks ozzy ,,,here have another before u turn in :bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

cause heres mine :bong: :bong: :bong: for 420 uk


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

420 europe :bong: 

goodnight :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

:ciao: Morning Bongers :ciao: 

Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do. :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 15, 2009)

good morning, I went shopping yesterday and I picked up 3 different types of kush.... Bubba Heaven, Platinum Kush, and Ocean Kush.... Im packing bongloads for all so here you go pcduck this is for you :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   

goodmorning BHC 

glad to see ya back duck :ciao:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 15, 2009)

heres one for you UKgirl, :bong: its some bubba heaven....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

excellent ty :cool2: mindzeye :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> goodmorning BHC
> 
> glad to see ya back duck :ciao:*




Thanks *UKgirl420* :bolt::bong2:
Its helpful to be back at the club.:bolt::bong2:

That Bubba is hittting goood *MindzEye *

This is a nice wake-n-bake :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*enjoy bhc ,,,:bong1:
see you all later:bolt: ,,,,, :lama:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

Have a great day *UKgirl420* 

Catch ya at the next 4:20 :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn Im gone.... Ive been sitting here listening to music staring at my computer screen and just spacing out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2009)

Morning all. I hope you are in good health and stoned mind today. It s Sunday morn time for pancakes with canna butter and maple syrup.:yay: 

Have one:bong1: its breakfast for the mind.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2009)

:ciao: *Ozzydiodude*...Ill take two Flap Jacks  extra Butter please:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2009)

Bring your own plate and fork.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2009)

:ciao:  uploading pics 4u...but first:bong::bong::bong:



woke up this morning to falling snow:holysheep:   Did not know this was comeing..its the middle of March for pete sake..So I didcided to soil some clones:hubba:  and :bong:  with my friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Bring your own plate and fork.


 



:farm: :bolt:  *ozzydio *Pad...Here my friend:bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 15, 2009)

burning one, so Im just saying hi


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*:bong: :bong: :yay: finally can sit down and get :stoned: 


evening 4u ,,,duck ,mindzeye ,,*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*great pics 4u ,,,was there much more snow :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

all shucks I missed a 4:20 but I am making up for it now. :bong2:

Good evening UK girl, 4u, SmokinMom and the  bhc.:bong2:

Gonna *biu* like it is my job. :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Fire  em up duck :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 15, 2009)

:48::bong: almost 4:20 in the Marguises Islands...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Fire  em up duck :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*



There be a fire over here. Maybe a to much of a fire?.....nah do a :bong1::bong2: and another :bong2: Jessie is a good girl.:bong2::ciao:*UKgirl*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

Did someone say *B I U*?:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

Where's my poker?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2009)

UH oh its 4:20 some where :bong2::bolt::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 15, 2009)

Im burning :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: ,


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2009)

Too hungover today.  

Maybe tomorrow.

Ow my aching head and tummy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Too hungover today.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Ow my aching head and tummy.


 

*:fid:  i have no  sympathy mom :giggle: ,,you shoulda stuck to the :bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

apia 4.20 :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:fid: i have no sympathy mom :giggle: ,,you shoulda stuck to the :bong:*


 
:spit: I think you're right.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..:bong:


I need to pull up some old pics for a fellow :bong1: Riper..just wanted to check in...

Duck...Glad to see you are BIU  good again...here  :bong1:   have another


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*feeling anybetter yet mom *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*:bong: :bong: time to wake the :baby: ,s for school :yay:,,,,

sorry to rubb it in mom  ,,i did my dues 3 weeks ago *


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

its 4:20 here in ont,canada:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

hmmm and the site time is 7 mins slow lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Too hungover today.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Ow my aching head and tummy.



A steady influx of bongs will take care of that *SmokinMom*

:ciao:*4u2sm0ke* thanks

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:bong: :bong: time to wake the :baby: ,s for school :yay:,,,,
> 
> sorry to rubb it in mom  ,,i did my dues 3 weeks ago *



:rofl::rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

still :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..Have a GREAT Monday :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*happy monday 4u and duck :ciao: :bong1:*


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

good morning, the start of a new week,
how exactly do u join this club, other than submitting.
ive gotten no response and im inpatient


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*look on page 1 :giggle:
just choose a no that hasnt been picked ,,and threw a pic of your peice up 
and thats it,,pm toa and when he has chance he will add ya to the list    i,,,,,think  
:bong: *


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

gotcha i didnt know if you could still do that or not,
i submitted a request for it and it says tcvg would look over request and get back to me(i thought he quit the site).
thanx


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

here are the pics
and #426


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

:welcome: To the *BHC* and what a nice utensil *bigb* Now strike up the :bong1: and do some :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*just in time 4 420 ,,,,welcome bigb:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

thanx pcduck & ukgirl420 glad to be a member, it looks like i need to do some catchin up with ya so i am going to hit this :bong1: and keep :bong: :bong: :bong: until i catch up


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

It is 4:20 :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

*I hate Spring Break!  Uggggg.  No wake n bakes all friggin week.*

Would someone kindly take a hit just for me please.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *I hate Spring Break!  Uggggg.  No wake n bakes all friggin week.*
> 
> Would someone kindly take a hit just for me please.



 What a bummer I will kindly do a few hits for you *SM *:bong2::bong2:

Whoa they where good, are you high? cause I am..:laugh:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone yet again it 4:20 in ont hehe light up if ya got them :bolt::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

SENS RULE

haha kidding.
im the only non hockey and sens fan out of all of my friends.
im a fan of the :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*:bong: goodevening :ciao:*:bong:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> SENS RULE
> 
> haha kidding.
> im the only non hockey and sens fan out of all of my friends.
> im a fan of the :bong1:


Hmmmmm i think too many :bong1::bong1: LOL its making your thinking impaired :hubba: hahaha GO LEAFS GO 

Hi ya duck 4u2 UKgirl and thedonofchronic smoke em if ya got them :bolt::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

eVENING bhc :ciao::bolt::bong2:and a pass :bong1: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

evening duck :ciao: :bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*:bong: looks like im on my own :fid: 

Any body ,care to share these :bong1:, :bong1: ,:bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Its 420 :bong: :bong1: :bong2: :bongin:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: :rofl: :bong1:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

your not alone i in for sharing hehe :bong::bong:  :bong1::bong1:    :ciao:   :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

packin a bowl  ready for my homeland 420 :bong1: brb :bolt:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

*uk manchester 420  :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

goodnight  :ciao:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

:ciao: Morning *BHC* :bong2:
how are all the bongers doing this morning? :bong2:
I am just doing my first bong of the new day :bong2:
Looks like I am late to the *BIU* session. :bong2:
:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello duck, burning one here you want one?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks *MindzEye* I will burn with ya.:bong2:
Since it is St. Patty's Day lets all burn the *GREEN*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice... forgot it was saint pattys.... Now if I can just find that leprechaun..


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everyone.    Someone take a few for me.

Today I drop 2 of the 3 kids off at my moms for a few days.  

Bong hits are in my future soon...just dont know exactly when.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

I will *BIU* for you *SmokinMom*:bong2::bong2:

:yay: To Moms everywhere that babysit their grand kids :yay: 

Now what time is that future *BIU* Session?:bong2::bong2::rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

I am not Irish, but in support of the Irish, I will burn the *Green*,:bong2::bong2::bong2: and one more :bong2:


----------



## bigb (Mar 17, 2009)

:bong2: :bong: :bong: :bong1: good morning! Happy St. Pattys day!  Time for my wake and bake


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

happy 420 BHC :bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 17, 2009)

this is a homemade braincell killer from H*ll  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7113&cat=527



MarsRover1 BHC # OU812


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 17, 2009)

hello all hitting a bongload of Platinum OG Kush... Anyone want a bowl?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

evening  :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::stoned:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: looks like im in this BHC all alone again tonight :ignore:,,,wheres all the hitters :stoned:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

4.20 uk ,,m/cr :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 18, 2009)

TDOC IS HERE
:bong1:
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:  im in session..:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

*good evning 4u ,,donofchronic :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey my friend..here are those pics of the Ladie (DeadLine) I did outside last summer..I had her in a 3 gallon container ..and the cut 3 inches off the bottom..and stuck her in a 20 gallon container ..the same one I have my Mother frosting in..I did LST all summer untill bloom..soorry dont have in order or the grow journal anymore..Good luck..and stop in and Have session more often...even if it is just to smoke my weed:bong: here:bong1:  take care and be safe


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 18, 2009)

those are some great outdoor beautys 4u.

hey guys, is it alright to transplant in flower?
i thought i remembered reading somewhere not to do it...
i kind of want to up my pot size.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

My bong told me to tell everyone hello tonight.  

Cheers guys and gals.

:fly:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Hi  SM :ciao:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey lady.  Damn, have you even been to bed yet?  

Cookies, anyone?



Nice pics 4u.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

*just the odd zoneout  ,,,heres to another day :bongin:

ohh and ty a cookie would be good  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> those are some great outdoor beautys 4u.
> 
> hey guys, is it alright to transplant in flower?
> i thought i remembered reading somewhere not to do it...
> i kind of want to up my pot size.


 

Thanks *TDOC*. :bong:  It is not good my friend on account transplanting is stress..and sometime *ALOT*:rofl:  and we dont want any stress when in 12/12...now in VEG..thats a diff  story ..what size is pot in question?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My bong told me to tell everyone hello tonight.
> 
> Cheers guys and gals.
> 
> :fly:


 
Well tell you :bong1: :ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey lady. Damn, have you even been to bed yet?
> 
> Cookies, anyone?
> 
> ...


 
are those the Magic cookies:hubba: ..I want some of you brownies


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

:holysheep: Do I get a cookie too? I love cookies 

I have been a good bonger.  :bong2:

Nice pics *4u2sm0ke*:aok:


----------



## bigb (Mar 18, 2009)

good morning BHC. hows everyone doin this morning


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 18, 2009)

good morning... Hitting my bong... getting ready for work...


----------



## bigb (Mar 18, 2009)

nice gotta get those braincells movin, hope its a good day today

peace


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

Just doing a :bong1: :rofl::bong2::bong2::bong2:and a pass of the :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

goodafternoon :ciao: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Afternoon to you too *UKgirl420* :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

cheers duck almost 420 :bong: here ya go :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* These :bong1: have been coming in handy lately

Going to do a few :bong2::bong2: Then busy for the rest of the afternnoon::bong2: here take this :bong1: before I bong myself silly.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

Good morning everyone:bong:  its Hump Day..its 9am and im HIGH as HELL:lama:  But i will still take that :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..*duck*..im trying to dial in the PH  but its tough..I been doing 3 gallons and useing PH dwn for the water that is 6.5-7..bottle says 2 drops per gallon and this last time I went 3..PH with this Milwaukee PH  says 5.6 after nutes..I think its male too..we will see..nodes are alternateing but no female sign..i think those are balls but im stoned and will wait :giggle:  enjoy your Day:bolt::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks 4u well see what happens.
im not sure what size the pot im in now is.
could bud production be slower if the plant is root bound?


on another note
its a gorgeous day, ive got the day off.
ill relax on the forum for a while

smoke some :bong1: with you guys


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 18, 2009)

Sup bongers.. tokin a bowl wanted to see whos in the hizzy... Take a look at the start of my new grow journal also..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  friends..*duck*..im trying to dial in the PH  but its tough..I been doing 3 gallons and useing PH dwn for the water that is 6.5-7..bottle says 2 drops per gallon and this last time I went 3..PH with this Milwaukee PH  says 5.6 after nutes..I think its male too..we will see..nodes are alternateing but no female sign..i think those are balls but im stoned and will wait :giggle:  enjoy your Day:bolt::bong:




I try to get my nutes and ph ready by a day or two, because the ph seems to rise after the first 24 hours of aeration. So much that I have to add more ph down. Got me a new CWP ph meter, seems to work ok.


Now I have to go bake a cake because I have a can of Frosting that I need to try....So far I like it :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone:bong: its Hump Day..


 
*whats hump day *


*goodevening /afternoon BHC :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

I am Frosting a cake. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

*:woohoo: Me2  *:bong2:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well i'm late , and thanks a lot 4u2  ...I think i might've seen that big beauty somewhere around...But sorry i haven't been around to take a toke lately, been tryin' to get a few ladies in line for some nice buds  ...But here' goes :bong2: :bongin:  thanks 4u...i needed a nice sesh :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:woohoo: Me2  *:bong2:



The cake is baked...I am baked:stoned: and I hardly licked the spoon on this Frosting:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The cake is baked...I am baked:stoned: and I hardly licked the spoon on this Frosting:holysheep:


 
Ohhhh I love frosting!!!  :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stoppin' in for the :20 in Honolulu this time  :bong1: anyone??? I've missed tokin' it up at the BHC  :stoned: Till next time :ciao: ...and man all this talk about frosting is givin' me a sweet tooth , can anyone let me in on this 'frosting' ya speak of ??? Toke Up :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

:ciao: TNtoker :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Stoppin' in for the :20 in Honolulu this time  :bong1: anyone??? I've missed tokin' it up at the BHC  :stoned: Till next time :ciao: ...and man all this talk about frosting is givin' me a sweet tooth , can anyone let me in on this 'frosting' ya speak of ??? Toke Up :bong2:


 
:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

I am stoned 

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

:stoned: :hubba: :bong1: hi Mom :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

hey ukgirl.   long time no see.

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

:giggle: 

here you better have a go of this :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

the gym was indeed pleasant.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

excellent :aok: :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

I feel like a teenager sometimes....lmao.  Sorry boys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :hubba:


 

I like the white frosting:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I feel like a teenager sometimes....lmao. Sorry boys.


 


*im sure they wont mind    SM*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

This kind is lots of fun and delicious too!  :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*ahh just in time 4u pack up a bowl or grab one of these 
:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I like the white frosting:giggle:


 
I like the coconut pecan frosting the best.  Yum yum!  

Shall I bake you a cake 4u?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*the chocoholics one sounds the best SM *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*ohhh all that talk of frosting :hubba:nearly made me miss 420 UK :bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

For that purpose yes ukgirl.  You tiger, you!!!  

:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

GrrGrrrrrrr :giggle:

goonight  Mom ,,,goodnight bhc :bong: 1 4 the road :bolt: :bongin::lama:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7118&cat=527    I put a few finishing touches on her, not bad for a homemade superbong hehe....



now to hit all the bubble gum mach to get some  kool stickers to plaster it with LMAO


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*wake n bake time :bong2: 

goodmorning BHC :ciao:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning *BHC* time to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:

FYI Ducks just nibble, not bite, so if there is any Frosting licking, of the opposite sex..I am in

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*goodmorning duck :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I like the coconut pecan frosting the best. Yum yum!
> 
> Shall I bake you a cake 4u?


 


Please do...i have my own frosting tho  thanks..its sugar free:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7118&cat=527 I put a few finishing touches on her, not bad for a homemade superbong hehe....
> 
> 
> 
> now to hit all the bubble gum mach to get some kool stickers to plaster it with LMAO


 



Nice job....now just chose a number that has not been taken and your a member...your initiation is to sit here and smoke a QP  of my Red Dragon:giggle:  thanks for shareing with us


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2009)

:ciao:  Everyone..:bong:


*SmokeMom*....That Body butter is eatable..count me in:gigggle:

*duck*...you beat me to the right answer again:aok:

*UKgirl*...dont Smoke all that up..Ill see ya tonight:heart:


okay   need to get kids up and ready for school and me off to work...But first:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

*enjoy the :bong: 4u ,,,have a great day :heart:

SM i hope you have plenty to go around :hubba:

duck is that true about ducks,,

and ,,marsover the initation  has begun :bongin::bongin:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2009)

:ciao:  Im in :bong:  I never want to miss a Red Dragon smoke out:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

* 4u that was good stuff you threw up there  im :fly: 

and i can hear the shops calling my name :giggle:,,,,,but maybe a quick :bong: before i :bolt:

:ciao: BHC 

*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to fetch 2 boys here in a bit so I am taking it easy.

But I just gotta know....

*Does size really matter?* 



:giggle:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good afternoon fellow bongers hehe :bong::bong::bong: and heres few for the house too share :bong1::bong1::bong1:   :aok:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 19, 2009)

BHC #OU812,   did not see this # any were  can i use it? wink wink nudge nudge.....


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 19, 2009)

If you havent seen it anywheres used here, your good too go...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Aaaaaaaahhhhhh My love I have made it home to you.:ciao:  Hello everyone road trip over and I'm glad missed MP and bong to bad:laugh: Here's one loaded and ready:bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 19, 2009)

BHC  This buds for Yall:bong2: :joint: :yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have to fetch 2 boys here in a bit so I am taking it easy.
> 
> But I just gotta know....
> 
> ...


 
:rofl: *i see nobody answered *

*good evening BHC :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Man it's nice t'set down with y'all, and enjoy the evening. 

Can't we all just smoke  a :bong1: 
then we would all get along

Here's a load one for a BHC sibling, enjoy


----------



## o K U S H o (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... Is #420024 taking? Id like that to be my # =D


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 19, 2009)

420:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> BHC #OU812, did not see this # any were can i use it? wink wink nudge nudge.....


 


okay :bong:  now please PM Trimmion of Atoms with your # and the post # your Bong is in  and thats it..But let me welcome you myself.  here:bong1:  do you have weed?  i have lots


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.... Is #420024 taking? Id like that to be my # =D


 


I didnt see a pic of a bong did i miss it?  if i did im sorry...PM *Trillion  *with your number and the post # of pic..place BHC # in sig  and be pround to :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

:bong: goodevning 4u :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> BHC This buds for Yall:bong2: :joint: :yay:


 


okay   be sure to place BHC # ....   in your signature so we can identify each other on the boards okay..Here:bong:  fresh stuff 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :bong: goodevning 4u :bong:


 



:good evening 2U:heart:

I see there are no pics on this page..so here is my DWC.  last pic i this shows the balls im watching:giggle: and dont none of you MALEs get the wrong idea:rofl:  but look how she was a freak


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

okay so the last pick isnt the one  but you know what one..:rofl:  and you also know Im High as hell:lama:  here someone take this :bong1:  Im falling out Sir..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*when u enlarge that pic ,,,is that not a white hair poking outta what looks like a ball :stoned:

:bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have to fetch 2 boys here in a bit so I am taking it easy.
> 
> But I just gotta know....
> 
> ...




You are asking the wrong duck *SmokinMom* :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* :ciao: Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

:confused2: :bong2: :bolt: :batman: :bong1: :aok: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Its 4:20 Seattle :ciao::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC ,,,Happy Friday :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420* :ciao:

The :batman:  signal finally worked.:laugh::bolt::bong2:


Red Dragon, Red Dragon, come drag on over


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*:ciao: morning duck ,,,,count me in :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Friday *Duck*...Sounds like you are off to a good start:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...:bong:  Have a Wonderful Day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

Morning all, time for the morning ritual:bong: :bong: 

The sun is shining,  the birds are singing, and the :bong1: is bubbling, and that make a great day.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Happy Friday *Duck*...Sounds like you are off to a good start:bong:




Thanks to my friends

It does help on the :cry: 

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

:aok: It's Friday time to start first spring weekend party:yay: :bong: :bong: Time to set up the tents.

I always have one loaded :bong1: for a friend, Will you be my friend?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

Why can't it be Monday already!!!

Ugggg....no wake n bakes for me since Friday of LAST week.

Thank god spring break is over and the kids/hubby will be out of my hair in 3 days!!!!

Someone take a bong hit for me PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

:shocked: you have survived without:hairpull: or going into Wake n' bake withdraws.
 I toke these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: with you in mind.

A :chillpill:  of mother's little helper might take the edge off.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Iiiiii's cleaning my :bong1:

getting reading for East Coast 4:20

But first a :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Someone take a bong hit for me PLEASE!!!!!!




Anything for you *SmokinMom* :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

:ciao: Portland, Boston, New York, Washington DC, Atlanta, Miami :ciao: Its *4:20*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry Im late, I guess that means I have to smoke 2 to make up for lost time...

Whats up Bongers?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked: you have survived without:hairpull: or going into Wake n' bake withdraws.
> I toke these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: with you in mind.
> 
> A :chillpill: of mother's little helper might take the edge off.


 
I haven't gone completely without, just completely without 1st thing in the morning.  And I have to be clever during the days too.  But nights have been easy peasy.  Just surviving til then is the hard part.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Going out for dinner catch all you bongers later tonight :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: That hit's the spot. 

you can get by with a little help from your bong SmokinMom


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Evening BHC :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*420 somewhere :bong1: :bong2: :bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

:angrywife: 

:hairpull: 

:hitchair:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
BONG SESSIONNN


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2009)

Good Evening *BHC* :ciao:

Packing :bong1: of bubba/kush :fly: :stoned: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Well alrighty then!

I can finally partake.  1st of the day.  So you can understand my earlier frustration.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2009)

I can relate:aok: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

OK...I am going right this minute to smoke some .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*hit it up mom :bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

:stoned: i missed my own 420 :doh: oh well  ill make up 4 it :bongin::bongin::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey   Look at me.  :lama: 

I got a question for you parents out there.

My 11 yr old son is spending the night with  close family friends with a 14 yr old son.  The boys have been friends for years, but this kid isn't so much of a kid anymore, well he is...just growing up and almost as tall as me.  

How would you feel?

Maybe I am just stoned.  But all the sudden I thought about it.

Here, next.

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*he will be just fine ,,,,my 14 yr old boy is great with all ages ,they love the chance to act like kids at times ,,when they also feel they must act grown up ,,eace: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*goodnight BHC ,,,early start tomorrow and a saturday 2 :spit: :bolt:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *he will be just fine ,,,,my 14 yr old boy is great with all ages ,they love the chance to act like kids at times ,,when they also feel they must act grown up ,,eace: *


 
Yea, you're right.  And the mom also happens to be my sons science teacher.  I guess if this was a new kid we didn't know I could be a bit worried, but we know this family well.  But damn, kids grow up much too fast.  Where did that young boy go?

I think the universal bond between boys of all ages are

*video games.*

:giggle:


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 21, 2009)

Homemade, I call him Scrappy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

morning :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think the universal bond between boys of all ages are
> 
> *video games.*
> 
> :giggle:


 
:bong: You hit the nail on the head. I just wish my thumbs were faster . I wouldn't worry to about your boy for a few more years. 15 or 16 is when the real :hairpull: begins. Might think about inlarging the grow area by then you might needed it. Extra buds to smoke=live kids :giggle:

Morning all, let's all enjoy:bong: :bong:  and go set in the sun.


----------



## bigb (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey everyone how are things. its sunny over here on the west coast, news said it was gonna rain but i doubt it.  
let me take these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bong: :bong: to clear and free the mind then i gotta go :watchplant: before i go watch thomas the train with the boy


----------



## bigb (Mar 21, 2009)

and here are some pics from whats in my journal


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pics bigb.  

Morning all.  It was 11:30 am when I decided to grace the day with my presense...ha ha ha.

Gonna try some hash in my coffee.


----------



## bigb (Mar 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nice pics bigb.
> 
> Gonna try some hash in my coffee.


 
that should be interesting let us know how that goes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Gonna try some hash in my coffee.


 

Good luck with that..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday all:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good luck with that..


 
It works just fine, thank you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2009)

:bong: :bongin: :bong2:needed a break and a cry 3 ladies had to give their life today, twit were their time.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey all my fav bongers.  

Life is good.

Hehehehehehe.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey fellow BHC members ! Finally time for a nice sesh...One for the East Coast :bongin: Howdy Knoxville :ciao:  Hope everyone's having a great weekend around here ... :stoned: i'm gettin' there :bong2: Here ya go ...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 21, 2009)

:bong2: Cheers, heres to a awsome saterday night... a smoke/risk session..
what do you want to do tonight Brain? same as every other night Binky....Take over the world Muhahahaha


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just thought i'd throw up some pics of what i've been smokin' on...These are buds from my outdoor harvest after being cured out ...And a pic or two of my new bowls  ...And i must say, this is the very best bagseed buds i've ever had :holysheep: ...And Grab a :bong1: and load it up ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*ohh they look nice tn toker ,:cool2:,,good evening BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont mind if i do *tn_toker*:bong: Thanks..thats some nice looking **** my friend..thanks for shareing :bong::bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 21, 2009)

Afternoon, BHC!
how are yall?

got some seeds from the store today, their from a local breeder though.
figured id try em out and save a buck... well it was alot more then a buck.
30$ for 10 blueberry seeds.

think theyll be fine since theyre from a local?

:bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 21, 2009)

:bong:  :bong:

Evening all...

Appologies for not being in for a couple of weeks.  Death in the family.  Sux.

:bong:  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2009)

Better late than never...:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*evening duck :bong2: sorry to hear GoNavy :bongin: :bongin: 

hello bhc :ciao:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2009)

:bong: Evening all, thought I have one to get the digestive juices going.:bong: 

Sorry about your loss GoNavy. Here:48: :bong1: enjoy and remember and the good times you shared with your loved one.

Great pictures thedonofchronic


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*4.20 :bong1: anyone? u can help yourself !:bong1::bong1: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

420  :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*uk420 ,,and no one here :bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

I am here.

But unfortunately can't partake now dammit.

Hit it for me lady.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*ok mom coming up :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong:
> 
> Evening all...
> 
> ...


 


Sorry to hear my friend..My prayer are with you and your loved ones dureing these tough times..Take care  and we will be here 4U:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr. GreenBrain said:
			
		

> Homemade, I call him Scrappy.


 


hello "*scrappy*"    chose a # and PM *Trillion *from thread start..and then place BHC # in your signature..welcome aboard my friend...*Trillion *will be along to give the official and put you on the list..untill then here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *Ukgirl*:heart:  Im in session:bong::bong::bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

How are you this fine Evening?  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC  *:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao: * Praia, Cape Verde*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

Its a Great Night to be a *BHC *member :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Ukgirl*:heart: Im in session:bong::bong::bong: here :bong1:


 
Thanks 4u :heart: and about time too :evil:  :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

All is right with the world.  

Bathtub, MP and my laptop, being entertained by a Incubus dvd.

Spark it up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*nice mom nice :bongin: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Its pretty damn awesome if I do say so myself.  

Navy- welcome back, and may your family member RIP.  **hugs**


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear my friend..My prayer are with you and your loved ones dureing these tough times..Take care  and we will be here 4U:bong:




:bong: 

Thanks everyone.....  It's been difficult, but the two most important people from my childhood are now together again.  I just have to sign all the last signatures......

The least I can do for them.....

:bong:   :bong:

We killed a QP in that time period 

:bong:  :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Its pretty damn awesome if I do say so myself.
> 
> Navy- welcome back, and may your family member RIP.  **hugs**





Thanks Mom

Appreciate it.  

:bong:

We did have a good laugh tho.  As we were standing in the line up, two girls came in from my brothers secondary school classes.  They lean into my brothers and whispered in their ear "your hot".  It sparked my one brothers attention, but annoyed the significant other of my other bro.  Afterwards, the boys were talking to a childhood friend who knew these two girls.  

As it turns out, these two girls have made a career of attending these services, approaching attractive men, coercing them into blowing their inheritance and then moving on to the next unsuspecting greiving soul.

I know I saw it in Wedding Crashers, but I NEVER expected it to actually happen.

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao::bong2: It is Sunday and I am *BIU* at the *BHC*:bong2::bong2:

Happy Sunday Everyone.:ciao:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmm i just picked up some cheese and some mango kush, anyone want to join me for a bongload


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time to smoke out. Hello everyone, the sun is shining it's another great day.

time to be like my ladies and soak up sum sun.:yay: 

Here have one :bong1: and join me.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 22, 2009)

im in


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> As it turns out, these two girls have made a career of attending these services, approaching attractive men, coercing them into blowing their inheritance and then moving on to the next unsuspecting greiving soul.
> 
> I know I saw it in Wedding Crashers, but I NEVER expected it to actually happen.
> 
> :bong:


 
*Funeral crashers?  What has the world come to?  Damn!!!  :holysheep: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I love my hubby.  Let me sleep in til 11:30 am again.  

And he's outside smokin.  But alas, not mj.  He is smoking a turkey for dinner.  Yum yum.  Soo frikkin good.  Anyone wanna come, we have plenty.

Hit those bongs for me.  Less then 24 hrs til tomorrows wake n bake.  I am sooo ready.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  Im in session:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Time to smoke out. Hello everyone, the sun is shining it's another great day.
> 
> time to be like my ladies and soak up sum sun.:yay:
> 
> Here have one :bong1: and join me.


 

Thanks *ozziediodude*..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hmmm i just picked up some cheese and some mango kush, anyone want to join me for a bongload


 

Thanks..i never had cheese b4 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao::bong2: It is Sunday and I am *BIU* at the *BHC*:bong2::bong2:
> 
> Happy Sunday Everyone.:ciao:


 

Hello my :bong: friend  enjoy your Sunday and Im here with ya to *BIU* :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Thanks Mom
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 



SICK  People live in this world..here:bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 22, 2009)

Loadin' up another :bong1: for Cape Verde :ciao: , late as usual ...:bongin: and pass....anyone :bong2: :bong1:  Hope everyone has had a great weekend ...And what's this BIU by the way??? have i missed out yet again??? and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *tn_toker* :bong:  *BIU*  is *pcducks *phrase for *B*ong *I*t *U*p:bong:   try and get in here more often will ya :rofl:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohhh bong it up.  I was thinking burn it up.  Anyways, both are good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:rofl:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

you burn me up *MOM*:giggle:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

okay off the the grocery store..need some Mollasses  but first need to get mind set:bolt::bong::bong::bong:  okay  thats better..see ya later:ciao:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks..i never had cheese b4 :bong:



This is my first with the cheese also and let me tell you its living up to its reputation.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

okay one more:bong::giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

Back from Sam's time for:bong: :bong: :bong: Needed that after the idiots in the store.

One more :bong1:then back to laying in sun :aok: 

4u I twisted your arm so have another:bong1: 

_*BIU*_SmokinMom lifes to short:bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Sams on a Sunday?  Are you crazy ozzy???  

You guys are burning me up!!!  :hubba:   Muahahahhaha.

Ok.  I am gonna hit the gym and take my pipe for afterwords and have a lil treat on my way home.

If you haven't seen the movie Stepbrothers, get it.  Quite entertaining.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you burn me up *MOM*:giggle: :bong:


 
Goober.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

goodevening BHC,,,,i need to catch up :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey BHC... 

:bong:  :bong:  

Thats a little better...

:bong:  :bong:

Everyone doing well?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2009)

whoa I may have BIU'd it too much today:bong2::rofl:

Nah what was I thinking. :bong2: :bong2:

Howdy BHC here take this :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello toking some big buddah cheese, it tastes good and looks picture perfect, but it doesnt match up to the potency of the mango kush I have right now....

I wish I could send you all a bongload over the net


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sams on a Sunday? Are you crazy ozzy???


 
:doh: Crazy, but that how it goes. 

:bong: :bong: Time for 4:20 BHC and watch the sun go down there.

Enjoy you evening with these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

:bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

4,20 gambia islands :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  puting Kids to Bed and then :bolt:Shed  but first:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

Time for a nightcap:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Good night all sweet dreams 

Someone finish these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  for me or I will get up in the middle of the night worrying about them.:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks *ozzydiodude* I will take those off your hands and then you can sleep better. :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Good Morning *BHC*:ciao:

Time to wake-n-bake *SmokinMom*:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*good morning BHC :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420* :ciao:

Time to *BIU* :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Monday Everyone:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 23, 2009)

good morning, just getting baked before work... Hows everyone today?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*:ciao: duck 
happy monday to you 2 4u
Good on this side of the pond thanks mindzeye ,,,,

have a great day BHC :bolt:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

:bong: wake 'n:bong: :bong: bake time

Morning all join me :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hey SmokinMom Monday here you got you wish:laugh:


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

hey everyone hows life treatin ya, im good over on the west coast.
 its the start of the week so gotta take those extra :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bongin: 


peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

Load'em up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
 its all most 4:20 somewhere

Ready , aim lighter, fire up :bong1: 

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH afternoon delight:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Bongers- I have a thought to ponder. 

I keep my bong inside a tin, on a shelf in the garage that I can easily reach on my tip toes, but high enough to be away from the kids.  So Last night I wanted a few bong hits and went into the garage.  Only to see that the tin has been moved!!!  It is now in the very top shelf of the storage unit.     There is no way I can reach this.  I wonder if my hubby looked inside it before he stuck it wayy up there.     If he did, he didn't say a thing to me.  Guess I am gonna have to bust out the ladder in order to retreive it.  :angrywife:

I just went and took a picture.  The bong is inside the blue cowboys football tin, almost as high as the ceiling.  It had been next to the other tin on the lower wooden shelf you see on the bottom right of the pic.  But nooo, someone had to put it way up out of my reach.

Can I borrow someone *tall* for a moment please?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

:rofl:   your Silly *Mom*  :bong:  Im only 5 foot 7:giggle:   and leave my bong in drawer at 3 feet:lama:  Good Luck


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*well i aint no good to ya mom 5ft 3.5 in bare feet :giggle:


ill hit one up for you instead :bong2: 

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

try and send one of the kids up the shelfs to fetch it:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

We're the same height Ukgirl.  

I know I could get a broom stick and possibly knock it down.  But its glass so if I missed...:holysheep: 

Also, I would want to get the tin back up there, exactly like it is now- same side showing, etc just in case hubby is indeed paying attention.    

When I do get it down it's not going back into the same tin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> try and send one of the kids up the shelfs to fetch it:rofl:


 
um no.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

:giggle: By the time I get there you will have tore down the shelf. Set a step ladder and don't say a word unless he does? or find a lower hidding place:laugh: 

It's that time again :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> We're the same height Ukgirl.
> 
> I know I could get a broom stick and possibly knock it down. But its glass so if I missed...:holysheep:
> 
> ...


 

:rofl:  you have some serious issues *Mom*...:rofl:  take a broom to it..to funny


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> We're the same height Ukgirl.
> 
> I know I could get a broom stick and possibly knock it down. But its glass so if I missed...:holysheep:
> 
> ...


 


Atleast you have a picture for an exact placement:rofl:   *Mom*   you have me falling outta chair today..I sure hope you get that bong down safely..and your on report for this little Lady ..that is no way to treat a :bong1:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*ok well i hope you get it down one way or another ,,,as 4u said report reqd on this one ,,,,

time to :bolt: dinnertime ,,,,,,

bbl BHC :bong1:*


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

smokinmom, the way i read that makes u sound like a secret agent.
does ur husband not know you have a piece or u just dont want to share


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, it's been rescued.  And I did use a broom handle so 4u - bite me.  

I got the tin back up and placed nicely.  Probably not precise.  :giggle: 

Anyhoo....it's been a while.  I missed my bong.  We are safely back together now.  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

:bong2: SmokinMom aka 00:bong1: :chuck: 

:rofl: :rofl: This bong's for You and you and you
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

bigb said:
			
		

> does ur husband not know you have a piece or u just dont want to share


 
He is aware of my smoking & pipe collection, just isnt real crazy about my extra-curricular activities.  So no, I didn't tell him about the bong.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*:giggle:




:bongin::bongin:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bout to BIU  thanks u2 :bongin: Loadin' another up for an Eastern Sesh :bong1: ...Hope to start spendin more time here w/ ya guys, and gals  ...and man, it blows my mind how many ppls are parents on here...I would say you folks are the coolest Mom and Dads ever , just thought i'd throw that out there ...welp, it's that time  :bong2: here ye go :bong1: 4u2 SmokE Mom  to all the parents :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: off to hospital

:aok: SmokinMom If that all he has to worry about, he is a lucky man, even if he don't think so...:yay: 

I'll have these :bong: :bong: I leave these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: for y'all


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 23, 2009)

:bong: thank you much ozzydude ...:bong1: here ya go , who's next???


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He is aware of my smoking & pipe collection, just isnt real crazy about my extra-curricular activities. So no, I didn't tell him about the bong.


 
nice i like it :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

ozzy - hospital?  Is everything ok?

Man, I got high all morning/early afternoon and could sure use a nap now.  But....better get my butt to the gym before I decide to skip.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening BHC  ,,,now its time to BIU :bongin::bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Back from hospital don't know yet. Had  to put mother in having heart pains. After dealing with hospital had to smoke a few:bong: :bong: :bong: 

send us some good prayers and thoughts. Thanks all

:bong1: :bong1: enjoy these I be back later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow ozzy, I hope shes ok.  I'm definitely thinking about y'all.


I must go smoke a little more and get even stonder.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Prayers and thoughts are :fly: your way ozzydiodude :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He is aware of my smoking & pipe collection, just isnt real crazy about my extra-curricular activities. So no, I didn't tell him about the bong.


 


:lama:  You:evil: you:giggle:



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: :bong: Back from hospital don't know yet. Had to put mother in having heart pains. After dealing with hospital had to smoke a few:bong: :bong: :bong:
> 
> send us some good prayers and thoughts. Thanks all
> 
> :bong1: :bong1: enjoy these I be back later.


 


Looks like another Prayer chain needed...I will add your Mom..Hope all turns out well..Keep us posted please..Now :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*good evening 4u  here ya go :bong1: :bong2: :*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks :bong:  here:bong1:  just dont poke it with a stick:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao: * Reykjavik, Iceland*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *UKgirl*:heart:  Its 4;20  UK  :bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a good night. I haven't stopped by in a while and wanted to take a :bong:. I wish I could offer each and every one of you one too!

Hey ozzy, I hope all is well for you and your Mother. Keep us posted.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *Lisbon, Portugal*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*thanks 4 u :heart: ready to BIU again ? :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Hope everyone is having a good night. I haven't stopped by in a while and wanted to take a :bong:. I wish I could offer each and every one of you one too!
> 
> Hey ozzy, I hope all is well for you and your Mother. Keep us posted.


 



Nice to see you you Mike..Have a great week  here :bong1: have another


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 24, 2009)

16 mins till 4:20 pac time anyone care to join me?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning *BHC* :ciao:

Time to *BIU* :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

You crack me up *SmokinMom*:aok::rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

You liked my lil bong saga eh pcduck?



Yay for the BHC!  Cannot wait to hit mine an approx 2 1/2 hrs.  Gonna drop the little one of 1st then get a work out in.  Then I can burn the rest of the day.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You liked my lil bong saga eh pcduck?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the BHC!  Cannot wait to hit mine an approx 2 1/2 hrs.  Gonna drop the little one of 1st then get a work out in.  Then I can burn the rest of the day.



Yes SmokinMom that was a humorous story:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:   *Mom   *:bong::bong:  4  Tuesday


enjoy your workout...is u bong reachable today:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..Have a Great day my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *UKgirl420*...here :bong1:  when you come around ..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao: * Ike Angro*....I see you :giggle:  here :bong1:  :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:  :fly:   okay Now im ready for that BOSS:rofl:  have agreat day every1 :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..there are no pics on this page...how about some my friend :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*...how about a pic of your new hideing spot:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *UKgirl420*...here :bong1: when you come around ..:bong:


 


:aok: thanks 4U  :bong:

Goodafternoon BHC :ciao::bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey eneryone I just stop by for a quick one then off to hospital. THANKS TO ALL for thoughts and prayers. Doc doing a bunch tests to find mom's problem.

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: Think I'm ready to deal with doc now. until  later Had one or two on me:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

:clap:
getting a new bong again finally, ill say within the week.
taxes i should get back within 7 days and im blowing some on some glass.
:bong: :bong1:
hows all the BHC members?

ill post pictures of the bong when i get it.

:bong:

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Mom*...how about a pic of your new hideing spot:giggle:


 
Its now in *my* bedroom closet tucked away safe, and much easier to get too indeed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

* its 420 BHC :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*anyone :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

In about 20 minutes I'll be right there with ya.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

im baked
got some good smoke right now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*:woohoo:its that time again 4,20 :bong1: 

not that an excuse is needed *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bongin: :bong2: needed that stop in while relaxing Thank to all will post in morning about mom.

 Have a good night  with these
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*ok ozzydiodude hope it s goodnews 

:bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok ozzydiodude hope it s goodnews *
> 
> *:bong:*


 

:yeahthat: 

:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

UK420 :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im baked
> got some good smoke right now


 


:ciao: Im Baked too:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok ozzydiodude hope it s goodnews *
> 
> *:bong:*


 


:yeahthat: 


:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Im Baked too:fly:


 
I'm baked three!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Goodmorning :ciao: 4u mom ,duck and ozzy 

BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

*You wanted some colour on the pages 4u ,, 
So heres my  selection vegging ready for outdoors 
the first 6 pics are 2 girls in lst 










next 2 WW f1 :heart:




Group shot 




300 ltr plantpot ,,



ok my question is ,,,will i be able to put more than 1 ladies in the above plant pot  

:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome.... Oh and good morning UK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: have a great day BHC ,,,,

dont work to hard 4u :heart: heres one 4u to enjoy before work :bong1: ,,,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Morning all Time to wake'n bake.

I'll have a few then off to hospital. :bong: :bong: :bong: 

:watchplant: UKgirl420 you have some beautiful ladies. The pot should be alright for  plants if kept smaller(just flower earlier than normal)

I hope everyone has a better day planed than I do.

Here UKgirl,4u,mindzeye and SmokinMom these are for y'll
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: warning skunk #1 with bubble hash from skunk #1


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

*thanks ozzy :headbang2: 
hope you get good news

:bong1::bong1: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

Good morning bhc.  Pathetic me just rolled out of bed at 11:30 am.  I was up til 3:30am tho.  I know ukgirl, its nothing compared to the hours you keep.  

I have a sleep disorder, so my 8 hrs are quite important.  

Bong time!!!  Yay!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope u do get good news today ozzy.

I hate hospitals.  Spent too much time there with loved ones the last few yrs.  Hate em!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

im smoking on some great white shark

:ciao: BHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Taken a break Bong hit break that is
:bong: :bong: New on mom Same. Hate is to easy a work for my feeling on hospitals, Despize, loath

hey thedonofchronic load an extra for me. How is the White shark?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

:bong1:
will do buddy

my buddy hooked me up with it
pretty great smoke i love the taste

heres to ozzy
:bong:

:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2009)

:bong: Thanks tdc I needed one took a nap now gona head out.

:bong1: :bong1: Smok'em if you want to. Later 

:rant: DOCTORS


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 25, 2009)

goodevening BHC :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

:ciao: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
heres to you 4u
:bong:
whats that crate plant looking like?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey bhc.  This message is for all you *laptop* owners.  

If you have never tried this I highly recommend it.

Take said computer into the bathroom with a bong, a few joints, beers or what have you and watch a DVD while taking a relaxing bath.  Tonight is The Dark Knight.  Havent seen it yet.  

I acheive this because I have a little shower seat that I got from my surgery last year.  I cover it with a towel and use it as my table.  Its almost as high as the site of the tub.  I then use a thick book for my wireless mouse.

Light a candle or 2.  Turn out all the lights.  Get in a tub of hot steamy water and escape into oblivion.  

Try it, you know you wanna.

:hubba: 

Damn, I think I am stoned.  What do you guys think?

:bong:  Here, hit it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*i think it sounds divine *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Have u tried it yet?



Water isnt hot anymore.  I am draining then I am gonna refill.  A good time to rush out to the garage if I do say so myself.  :smoke1: 

Movie is great so far.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*yes  just not with a movie *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*goodmorning :ciao: bhc 

anyone around this morning? or are these all for me ,,id rather share 

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

Good morning BHC, Hi UKgirl hows life this morning?

:bong: :bong: aahh a little bubble hash to start the day before going to hospital.

Enjoy these with your breakfast:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*morning ozzydiodude ,:ciao: ...not to badd this side of the pond thanks ,,,,

hope you hear some good news this morning eace:

heres one or 2 for the road :bong1: :bong1:
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

:bong1: time for chores:hairpull: maybe another will help :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

:bong2: :holysheep: 

woke up late, serious wake and bake bong session then MP.
waiting for the lights to go down so i can have a peek
gotta love the stoned off a wake n bake


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bongin: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: 

Needed that bad Bong wasn't clean went to :tokie: 

Fire this up BHC'ers :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Loadin' up for another east Coast Sesh...BIU!  ...ozzy dude, this one's for your mom...I'm gonna hit this :bong1: with a wish ...:bongin:  Hope your mother is doin' okay, and all is best it can be...We're all here for ya , at least i like to think most ppl are...:bong: Here ya go man, :bong1: :bong1: take 2 ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*goodevening bhc ,,,:bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2009)

:ciao:   Checking in :bong:  its Thursday  and that meens tomarrow is FRIDAY:yay::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Loadin' up for another east Coast Sesh...BIU!  ...ozzy dude, this one's for your mom...I'm gonna hit this :bong1: with a wish ...:bongin: Hope your mother is doin' okay, and all is best it can be...We're all here for ya , at least i like to think most ppl are...:bong: Here ya go man, :bong1: :bong1: take 2 ...


 


:yeahthat:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Well houses and bong 1/2 clean. time for break.while I set here and watch the carpet dry, I smoke a bowl or two or three etc,etc:giggle: Mom doing a little better. 

:bong1: :bong1:Have one take a load offyour brain


----------



## bigb (Mar 26, 2009)

good evening gettin ready to hit this:bong: and than :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: again, been chillin in garden all day smokin hope everyone is doin well heres some :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong2: for u guys.
i should sleep like a :baby: tonight


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

*uk420 :bong1: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

good to hear ozzy :beatnik: 

4U are you participating tonight ? heres one ready and loaded :bongin::bong1::bong2::bong: take your pic


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :bongin:*


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 27, 2009)

good morning


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: good morning all 

Its Friday time to get the weekend started with  stoning. I'll throw these at y'all :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Friday everyone:bong:


*UKgirl*...sorry I missed Last night..was up with Girlfriend:heart:


*ozzie*...we will continue the prayers for Mom. Glad to hear she is doing better..



just a few pics 4U


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Its 8:42 am.  And I am flyin high.    Good morning everyone.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Happy Friday everyone:bong:
> 
> 
> *UKgirl*...sorry I missed Last night..was up with Girlfriend:heart:
> ...


 

no worries  hope u had fun 4u :heart:


BIU :bongin::bongin:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys about to head off to work for the night
just thought id stop in and do a couple of these
:bong1:       
             :bong1:
                         :bong1:

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Bongers!!!  

Yeehaw.  What a great day for smoking.  Cool and rainy.  Perfect for staying in.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 27, 2009)

just got off work kicking my boots off and grabing the terminator:bong2: :bong: :bong1: T.G.I.F happy bong hits yall and have a fabulas friday evening




BHC# OU812


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Hey bongers, Back from hospital 

Was to meet Doc at 1:00pm got there at 3pm. That blowes a buzz just waiting.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: lined up ready for y'all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like you need another my friend...here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> just got off work kicking my boots off and grabing the terminator:bong2: :bong: :bong1: T.G.I.F happy bong hits yall and have a fabulas friday evening


 


Enjoy you evening with the terminator:hubba: 

Have you got a BHC  #   ?

if so be proud and place it in your signature...if ya need help give a shout..until then Here:bong1:



:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 27, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: AAAAAhhhhh I needed that. Hope everyone good and stoned this evening. If not these will help:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Great looking ladies 4u:aok: 

Time for bed around here :bongin: :bong2: :bong: 
That a nightcap


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2009)

Good Saturday Morning:ciao:

Time to BIU and a wake-n-bake:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

Morning all :confused2: it's got to be 4:20 somewhere have at these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

If all cars run on marijuana, would the people in the world get along then?

Have one and think about it, this is the one thing the gov't don't want you to do, THINK!:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*well there wouldnt be no road rage :giggle: 


goodmorning bhc ,,,:ciao:

well what a wonderful morning its been  and now off shopping :ciao: 

:bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Saturday Morning:ciao:
> 
> Time to BIU and a wake-n-bake:bong2::bong2:


 


Okay   :bong:   thanks...I took 8 clippings from the ICE in DWC one in glas water in flower..and 7 in cloner..still not sure of sex..but need to be ready for SEATTLE in GREEN ..Take sare and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If all cars run on marijuana, would the people in the world get along then?


 


If they did...My mouth would be wrapped around that jackass,s tail pipe in front of me:rofl:   :smoke on:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: follow that rolls-royce


----------



## stone hands (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a question for you bong savy people. the bowl broke off my slide how can i fix it or should i just wait till i got the money to buy a new one? thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

I say new one.  try be more careful..Good luck:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Mornin to all my fav bongin MPers.  

Winter is back.  YUCK!  In March we have had all 4 seasons.  I want my spring back!!!

Spark one for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*..Ill do 4U  :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2009)

U always take such good care of me 4u.  Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

:ciao: * Conakry, Guinea*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

we suposse to take care of our *Mom*..Arent we:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Those are for you SmokinMom

:bong: :bong: And those for 4u

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: I was greedy

:bong1: :bong1: these are for anyone else that want them


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*cheers ozzy dont mind if i do ,it sure would help ,ive  been shopping with 8 children ,,:hairpull: and they aint all mine *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

:laugh: Are you thinking about becoming octomom? 

here have another:bong1: :bong1: UKgirl

light'em up it always makes you fill better.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :laugh: Are you thinking about becoming octomom?
> 
> here have another:bong1: :bong1: UKgirl
> 
> light'em up it always makes you fill better.


 

:giggle: 
*cheers ozzy   it certainly does :bong1::bong1:*

*and heres one for the next member to drop in :bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks UKgirl I needa couple:bong: :bong: :bong: 
Been a baaaad so far Think I'll go te bed and try again tomorrow.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:Enjoy these this evening my friends:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*ok here ya go ozzy  :bongin:



hope tomorrows better for you *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*UK420 :ciao:*:bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Rise and Shine *BHC* :bong2:
Time to wake-n-bake. :bong2:
*BIU* :bong2:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 29, 2009)

good sunday morn ya'll...waking and baking here fixing to play a certian online game that shall remain nameless... wink wink nudge nudge.....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*goodmorning duck:ciao: *
*hope you have had a goodweekend ,,,heres another :bong1: enjoy *

*hello BHC :bong1::bong1::bong1:  help ya selves *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..checking in on this Fine Sunday Morning :bong:  Hope *every1 *is doing good:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:  i got some catching up to do:bong::fly:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

good morning 4u hope your having a good weekend :ciao:


*ok BHC time to :bolt: ill leave ya these 
:bong1::bong1:  :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: 
till i get back  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: morning all lets start the day with breakfast for our heads. :bong: :bong: 

Hope everyone is feeling good this morning

Have these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and enjoy the day


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Busy morning....now break time for a bit.:bong2::bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks pcduck I need another:bong1: hit and another:bong1: It Sunday try not to work to hard. 

Better have acouple of these be fore you start back:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Works all done *ozzydiodude* :aok::bong2:
Did my garden to 12/12 today:bong2:
Now it is *BIU* the rest of the day:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:ciao:  off to fight the shopping croud.:chuck::chuck:.but i better get Mind set:bong::bong::bong:  much better..check back in later..*Duck*..dont work to hard..and How is your grow?  anything New?  Here  :bong1:  needs cleaning:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Grow is going great *4u2sm0ke*:bong2:
and my :bong1: needs cleaning too:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2:
 These are some clones of bubba/kush that I had thrown away, then thought better of it

They came out of my bubble cloner, then sat in my waste basket for about 40 minutes.:bong2:

I then did the worst thing possible :laugh: I put them in MG soil 

Some yellowing but plenty on new green too. :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

goodevening BHC :bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Howdy BHC...East Coasters now in seshun :bong2:  ...Hope everyone's weekend is goin' great...Nice lookin' Bubba duck ...Let's hit it :bong: this 4u guys and gals... :bong1: pass it along ...BIU


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*hi TN  :ciao: 

not east coast but who cares BIU :bong1:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 29, 2009)

guess yer right UK, maybe Eastern, no coast??? i actually have a time tryin' to figure out the time zones...I dunno, :bong2: but i guess it's about that time in Chicago :ciao: ..??? BIU  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time to:bolt: to hospital, mom tried of food.

enjoy these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   with my blessing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> guess yer right UK, maybe Eastern, no coast??? i actually have a time tryin' to figure out the time zones...I dunno, :bong2: but i guess it's about that time in Chicago :ciao: ..??? BIU  :bong:


 
sorry toker my badd :ignore: i meant i wasnt on the east coast ,,,damed  if i know when 4.20 is there ,,can just about remebers the UKs :rofl:

BIU :bongin::bongin:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*ohh so moms up to eating ,,,good news ozzy :cool2: 

heres one for on the way :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Good evening *BHC*:bong2:
Happy 4:20 Seattle :ciao::bong2::bong2: and  a Pass of the :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 29, 2009)

Heres to *pcduck, 4u2smoke, ukgirl420, ozzy and all of the BHC!*

IGNITE
:bong1:

ooph. cough. mmm
:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks UKgirl Mom is feeling alittle better, all the meds they are using starting to work.

:bong: :bong: lets all smoke a bong and get along

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Have one on me BHCers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

dont mind if i do its *420 *somewhere :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..:bong:


*duck*..those look good..it seems the ones we second think of kulling turns to be a surprise..Im smokeing on my Ugly Bety tonight:rofl::bolt::bong:


*ozzy*...Moms eating is a good sign..keep us posted..


:bong::bong::bong:  now time for Bed :ciao:  untill tomarrow


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

It is a sunny Monday morning *BHC* and I already have one item off my to do list:bong2::bong2: now I have 2 things offf that list:rofl::bong2:

Good Morning :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

:rofl:  Happy Monday *Duck*...I like a person that gets right after that todo list..here IUll help:bong::bong::bong:  Have a great day my friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, it's my Friday!  Everyone is off to school/work.    Hehehehe you know what that means.

Fire it up!!

:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey *SmokinMom*:ciao: I will biu with you.:bong2::bong2ass :bong1: to *SM*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*..Im with ya:bong::bong:  Mine are on spring break this week..so Im off to work..:giggle:  Have a great day..Here :bong1:  this needs cleaning:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2009)

:ciao:  off to work  but first ned to get Mind set:bong::bong::bong:  okay  world  here i come:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

:ciao: *4u2sm0ke* have a great day at work.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2009)

:bong:Good Morning all lets all enjoy a :bong1:  

SmokinMom don't party to hard durring your long weekend heres one to help get it started:bong1: 

4u you need another:bong1:  hit before dealing with the world away from your :bong1: 

duck add these to your to do list:bong1: :bong1: 

This ones:bong1:  ready for you UKgirl when you stop by

Here one:bong1: for who ever needs it


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks there *ozzydiodude*. I think I will torch those up right now on the 20  :bong2: :bong2: :fly: :fly: 


*passes :bong1: back* here and thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm flyin high.  Anyone else?

Got Sublime on the radio.  My pipe in my hand.  Life is good!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

I am trying to get where you are *SM*:fly::bong2: :bong2::fly: 

Happy *4:20* Reykjavik, Iceland :ciao::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Noumea:ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

It is 4:20, time to *BIU* Columbus Ohio :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2009)

It's that time again, Its 4:20 St. Louis, Missouri :ciao: :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: It's close enough to 4:20 for me.

there is always time for a :bong1: or good friends.
Stay safe everyone And enjoy life it's to short even if you live to 100000000000000000000000000 yrs old:laugh: 

here's for you my friends:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## zipflip (Mar 30, 2009)

View attachment 107076

 my 26 inch "feuer" double 3tree perc wit splash dome and ice notches. only 2 the trees in the bottom perc broke off inside when my cat was twirling around it like a dang stripper on a pole one day an knocked her over. i guess it coulda been worse. the whole thing coulda shattered i suppose. but for some weird reason only 2 of the 3 trees broke inside. but it still works perfectly fine wit one perc.  i just wrapped some blue chrome vinyly round it so i wasnt reminded it was broke every time i hit it lol. 
View attachment 107077

  the brown one is my double D "DD" 14 inches high i converted it from a slider type bowl to GOG by just shovin a 14mm diffuser GOG downstem into her hole .  lol i love the diffuser stems so much . blue one is my 10 incher with ice notches. wit carb hole on bak
View attachment 107078

and my attachments for both GOG bongs
  so am i in the BHC ?  lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC ,,,,:bong1::bong1:


*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420*:ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong:  for Tuesday


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2009)

Howdy *4u2sm0ke*:ciao:
I forgot it was 2 for Tuesday
:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Morning UKgirl, 4u, and duck its another great day.

Here :48: zipflip a couple of these:bong1: :bong1: to:welcome: you to the club. Time to think hard and pick a number.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Remember don't burn your nose lighting your bong:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*thanks ozzy :bong1:

well its that time again 
the end of the school day :hairpull:
catch u all later when the :bong: is back in use 
untill then share these 
:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin:*:bong1::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay BHC, I am counting on you for opinions.  I am only asking which color lace looks better with the shoe because it came with a set of white and a set of navy blue.  

And I am too high to decide for myself.  :giggle: 

Hurry up and help me choose.  They were real comfy in the store and I wanna break 'em in before my trip next month.  

 


:smoke1:

Whoops, guess it would be better if I attached the pics huh?  Muahahahhahaahahahahahahahahahahaaa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pieces zip!!!  I especially like the one in the 2nd pic thats all twisty-lookin.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

they white look good smokin mom,
blue looks good too, depends if you want them to stand out more or not.
the white makes em stand out.

:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey SM go with the blue if you don't want everyone looking at your shoes, Buy sandels and show off you toes:giggle: 

The reason parents smoke is to keep from killing their kids 

Enjoy life with a :bong1: and you won't need blinders or rose colored glasses.

 Enjoy :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   SM, thedonofchronic


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

So one vote for white and one for blue.  Hmmmm, this isn't helping.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

So we Have a 50/50 chance of being right. Not bad, But you need a womans opinion. I don't pick colors I wear camo all the time. The only way this ? could have been harder is if you ask"Does my butt look big in this dress?" that is a ? no man will give a answer to, if he wants to live.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone not in the BHC pm'd me and suggested the white ones, and I've been leaning towards the blue so it really is a toss up.

:rofl: 

Geez, so much to worry about.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats up BHC? Sorry I have been busy getting my grow together... very frustrationg... I decided to try peat moss and Ive had nothing but trouble with it so I went with Ol Reliable, Super Soil.... the peat moss was ph 7.2!!!! Can you say (p) deficiency? Now my ph is 6.6 I hope these plants turn around fast.... Stunted growth, close node almost on top of each other, yellowing and curling under of leaves.... All symptoms of (p) deficiency, the (p) was there just not available to the plants.....


Oh and SmokinMom, Blue laces look the best....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2009)

White laces :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

:bong: :bong: smoke break :bong: :bong: 


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Ready and Waiting For Y'll this evening


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2009)

I like smoke break:laugh: :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*mom go with BLUE  


goodevning ev1 :ciao: BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Still tied, literally.    (silly pun)

I just walked the trail with one blue and one white.  Guess it'll stay like that til a decision has been made.  :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

wear them that way and see if anyone notices


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey all.

just thought id stop in and show you
guys some of what ill be bong-hitting tonight and tomorrow

nice lil half oz of jack, and a half oz of cheese.
think ill start by smoking a nice salad bowl
mix of the two


:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2009)

:ciao:  thanks for shareing *donofchronic*  you haveing to buy weed still?:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> View attachment 107076
> 
> my 26 inch "feuer" double 3tree perc wit splash dome and ice notches. only 2 the trees in the bottom perc broke off inside when my cat was twirling around it like a dang stripper on a pole one day an knocked her over. i guess it coulda been worse. the whole thing coulda shattered i suppose. but for some weird reason only 2 of the 3 trees broke inside. but it still works perfectly fine wit one perc. i just wrapped some blue chrome vinyly round it so i wasnt reminded it was broke every time i hit it lol.
> View attachment 107077
> ...


 

okay  pic a #  no one else has and place it in your signayure..and be sure to PM Trillion from the thread start so he can add you to the official Mermber list..until then :welcome:  Here:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

goodevening 4U :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay pic a # no one else has and place it in your signayure..and be sure to PM Trillion from the thread start so he can add you to the official Mermber list..until then :welcome: Here:bong1:


how do i know wat numbers are available lol. theres like over 100 pages here to go thru to try n remember all numbers is y i ask  lol or did i miss like a link to a list or somethin somewhere ?  thaks man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

hello *Girl*..:bong:  Hows the weather over there:bong:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 1, 2009)

lol  nevermind i just saw it at beginning  lol  just slipped by me first time lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

first post  i think trillion has list my friend..if now on first page im sure
:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello *Girl*..:bong: Hows the weather over there:bong:


 

*erm its quite ,,,well why not come on over and findout for yourself *


*opps missed my 4.20 ,,better make up for it :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 1, 2009)

good morning, puffin away here.... Want a hit? :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks mindzeye dont mind if i do  

BIU :bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all 

 Ozzy in bad shape this morn to much to drink last night. time for a little hair of the dog. Looks like a rainy day Think i'll be drunk today watch out badd typing is expected. hope I dont sluuuuuurrrrrr my words.

need many of these:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: and:tokie: 
cant take bong to barn

Until later heres y'll some thing to do:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

:ciao:  Its Hump Day:yay:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

i hear more booooz helps:rofl:  but Here try this :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

:ciao:  off to work  after getting mind set  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

HIGH ozzy, sorry you're not feeling well.  Gotta love hangovers.

:giggle: 

Mornin Bongas!  About to begin my wake n bake here.. 

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: SmokinMom I am setting in the dark and that didn't help at all :doh: I have been reading what I Rote last night to see who i need to ask for forgivence. So far I think their toes will heal just steped on a couple.

 :shocked: Moonshine in a bong is dangerous but injoyable. just dont suck the flame.

Have these:bong1: :bong1:  SM and tone it down or should I be wearing shades  

Hey 4u rember to work hard at hardly working:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had nights like those and can completely sympathize ozzy.

No Problemo!

 

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

I am late and need to catch up *BUI*:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

whats problem mean when you and the "O"? 
Please
Refill
Our
Bong
Let 
Everybody
Massively
Overtoke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning duck why you need to catvh up your ahead for tomorrow. make it easy put a larger bowl on bong. By the way here :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: now you are really behind.I bet you thought you were ahead 

Here SM :bong1: :bong1: 

:bong: :bong: Time to chill we need a smiley for drinking 
Face over toilet


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> whats problem mean when you and the "O"?
> Please
> Refill
> Our
> ...


 
*Hope all that thinking didn't hurt yer head ozzy.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

ozzy- I am realizing I cant drink like a used to.  Back in my youth the hangovers were mostly an aching head and some tummy issues.  Now its mainly just the tummy issues.  And I can't even drink 1/2 of what I used to before I feel like total dog shizzz the next day.  

something about the big 4 -oh I think.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

Head numb now Brother in And seeing about mom I am staying drunk today. When it comes to alcohol I think sometimes I'm half fish. burb

40 came and went so fast I forget it was here. It seams like the older I get the faster the time goes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Youre definitely right about the time going faster the older we get.  

Too bad time doesnt go fast on our hungover days....lol.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welp, not been around for a sesh in a minute...time to :bong: folks ...BIU  :bong1: :bong1: anyone ??? :bong2: ...Howdy Knoxville :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

jeepers I will never  get caught up :bong2::bong2:

Getting all my "ducks" in a row for the tax man tomorrow. :bong2::bong2:
I am such a procrastinator :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Tax man those are dirty words pcduck

here you go :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: your behind again

tn toker your so far behind, you will burn out two lighters catching up so start lighting these up:bong1: :bong1:

Hangover gone after nap let the drinking began.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks there *O*:bong2::bong2: and a pass of the :bong1:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Whole lotta catchin' up :bongin: ...That is one thing that's for sure...Not that i'm complainin' :bong: :bong: ...:bongin: :stoned: keep 'em comin' :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*goodevening BHC ,,:bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Evening *UKgirl420*:ciao: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*goodevening duck ,,,here ya go :bongin::bongin::bongin:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* right back at ya :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*:stoned: much better ,,,,,,talking of which ,,how you feeling now ozzy *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

:48: :tokie: :48: :tokie:Evening all:48:  Shots and dobbies all the way around I drinking and rolling :48: :joint: :joint: 

:stoned: :fly: I hope y'll are feeling half as good as I'm


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 1, 2009)

hello.... Im very very baked... lol, and I look like it... Its hard to see white in my eyes right now...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Good evening bongers, hope life is treating ya well.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah....finally...sigh of relief...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

Good evening 4u and SM :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

I just want to say, the giving thanks thing, I dig.    I am very thankful for pot, and it does me good to give thanks to my fellow bongers.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

*morning BHC :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420*:ciao: and the rest of the *BHC*:ciao:
:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

*goodmorning duck 

here have some of these ,:bong1: :bong2: :bongin: :bong:

for the looming taxman :spit:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

*420 anyone ??? :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2009)

Morning!  

Hope each of you have amazing daze.  

I gotta get all dolled up.  I am meeting hubby in downtown today for a swanky lunch.    Good food, but I must confess- I'd rather be tokin with all of you in my comfy clothes.  

Happy 10 for Thursday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong: Morning UK :bong: and coffee the only way to start the day

:bong1: :bong1: i'll slide these your way UK

4u, duck and SM there ready for you:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

Morn SM it a cross you got to bare 
I'm Headed to the store be in town most of the day. Do a little work.  :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: ready to go.

Hit another one before y'll take out:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:

4try SERVER BZ how many befor I get posted


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2009)

anyone know what happen to trillions of atoms? i haven't seen him around in a while. i hope everythings ok with him.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

Its 4:20 somewhere :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Hey Slo:ciao: TOA stops in every once in awhile:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I may need a bunch of :bong1: 

Off to see the taxman

But first..:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> anyone know what happen to trillions of atoms? i haven't seen him around in a while. i hope everythings ok with him.


 

yeah  hes okay  he has been real busy..he stopped in a few weeks ago..to annouce new members..shoot him a PM my friend..and congrats on the your Leagle crap..i know your still clean so i aint going to offer you..Take care and be safe..you know my :bong1:  is here when your good and ready:ciao:  dont be such  stranger


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think I may need a bunch of :bong1:
> 
> Off to see the taxman
> 
> But first..:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 


well  maybe you need a Tax WOMAN:hubba: ..Tax time meens end of season for 4U:cry:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2009)

i try to stop in from time to time. congrats on the mvp 4u2sm0ke, well deserved imo.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 2, 2009)

ahh hell, it's 3:33. smoke up! :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time for evening :bong: :bong: relax and melt in to hammack.

Smoke up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: theres more growing every day.

Hang in there Slowmo in a little while, everything will be off your sholders.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:yeahthat::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..2Maro is friday :yay:  and the Kids go to thier Moms for the weekend finally:clap:  looks like i will be able to sleep in my shed:giggle:lots to do..0nly 18 days till Shed is all flower:lama:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey they can only keep me reporting for 2 years if i don't screw up and my fines are paid. so i know i have 1 year and 11 months left. :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey slowmo.Hope I be around to share with you. God willing and the creeks don't rise. The sooner you pay off the early y'll get released. pardon me I need one of these:bong1: better have another:bong1:

4u:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:  4u


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey smoke as much as you can for me. be safe and im sure you'll be around when i can start up again. i still have a few ladies goin outdoors. i'll be posting pics when they get a little bigger


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

goodevening 4u ,,ozzydiodude,,slowmo ...mom..duck 

bit late this evening ,,and i aint even hit yet 

well time to make up :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU everybody UKgirl its a wonder you can even type:giggle: Have these :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:

:bong:  time to hit the sack a couple more :bong1: :bong1:
and I done Good night or good morning or what ever.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 2, 2009)

*cheers ozzy ,,,,

have one back :bong1: before the Zzzzzzzzds hit your eyes and :bolt:



*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..:bong:

*slowmo*...i will be holding tight for 23 months:aok:  and look forward to your outdoor grow


Okay everyone as my good buddy *duck *says..*BIU*:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

*ahh at last ,,some one to share 

heres one for you 4U :bong: ive had to many to quick ill have to hit on this :48: for a bit eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry to have to Hit and run *UKgirl  *need to work in morning:bong::bong:  here Hold this :bong1:till morning


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

*time to hand it back 4u:bong1:

goodmorning BHC :bongin::bongin:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks :heart:  Hey  its dirty:rofl:  oh well :bong:  here back at ya:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: ok cleaned it ,just* 4u *,,enjoy :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: WAKE N BAKE time:bong: :bong:

Good morning UKgirl and duck hit these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and don't holler their dirty Y'll the first to hit them two brand new.If I can get my camera to work I post them after while.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

:ciao: ozzydiodude ,,,


thanks 
it tasted good 
:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *ozzydiodude*..Happy Friday..Here :bong1:  *UKgirl *cleaned for us:smile:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong1: *UKgirl *cleaned for us :bong:


 

*it was the least i could do ,,,:ignore: *

*NOW BIU and enjoy guys :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420* and the rest of the *BHC*:ciao:
:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

:ciao:  off to work  but need to get mind set:bong::bong::bong:  okay  world look out:giggle::fly:


Have a great Day *duck*..here hold this :bong1:  untill i return:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

If I hold your :bong1: I am gonna to use it :bong2::bong2::bong2:
Have a great day *4u2sm0ke*:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

4u its friday you better hit these:bong1: :bong1: before you deal with the world away from your bong 

Duck and UKgirl we might as well burn these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

*morning duck ..
drive carefully after these :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1::bong1::bong1:
ozzy help ya self ,,:bong1::bong1::bong1:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:BIU :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Time for a little PARTYMOM FEELING BETTER 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Smokem Up more to follow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

ozzy- great news about yer mom!!

Hubby and kids camping this weekend.  Know what that means?  Means I can smoke in the house, namley the bathtub!!!  Love doing that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey SM I sliped in and left a ring :
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: oround the tub  Enjoy


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 3, 2009)

off to work
gonna smoke a bowl before i leave :bong1:
ill make some pasta when i get to work :hubba: 

later guys
and girls

:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Time for next round:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

Man, what a dirty boy you are.



Ever hear of soap there ozzy?  

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

The weekend is here and it has been raining but all is good for now.:bong2::bong2:

Wow *SmokinMom* :holysheep:  Lets get the party started:hubba:  

Nice to hear that your  Mom is doing better *ozzydiodude*

Now it is *BIU* time :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy *4:20* _Big D_ :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU

ANOTHER ROUND:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Thanks duck fire these up:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my!  Everyone's gone.    Know what that means?

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

I think I'll drink a few cold ones, get the bong going, then take the little one to the park to burn some steam so he goes to bed early.  Then it'll really be on!!!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Greetings and Salutations BHC Smoke it if ya got it, this Buds for u:bong2::bong1::bong: :joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

Lets get the party started SM ,Mars fire it up :bong: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

I do this shot with y'll in mind.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh my!  Everyone's gone.    Know what that means?




*BIU*? :bolt::bong2:






Happy *4:20* Denver :ciao: :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I missed my bong.   

Its beautiful here.  We are gonna walk to the park and meet some friends.  Hopefully it will wear this kid out and he'll sleep late for me. 

I'll be back later.

Hit it.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

*It's 5 For Friday!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Hometown Seattle*  its 4:2o:yay::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Smoke break Give the whiskey a break and do a few of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If I hold your :bong1: I am gonna to use it :bong2:Have a great day *4u2sm0ke*


 
I wouldnt expect anything less. Ill take the :bong1: back now :bong:thanks I had a great day hope yours was well..ill post some pics of my DWC later..still no sign of sex and i forgot to check it the other day and it was almost empty..Holly crap it uses a Gallon of mix a day..it is likeing it..I have yet to change res too..its been 3 weeks now..just been makeing a gallon of flora mix at the veg state ..im going to be turning shed to 12/12 on 4/20:hubba: ..should i start the flower mix then or sooner? well gotta grow now take care and be safe:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Smoke break Give the whiskey a break and do a few of these :bong1:


 

Put wiskey in :bong1:   :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: I love whiskey bong hits Dom B&B is my favorite.:bong: :bong: 

Hit these and make up to your bong for leaving it alone all day:giggle: 

Here make friends again with these 4u:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 4u


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I wouldnt expect anything less. Ill take the :bong1: back now :bong:thanks I had a great day hope yours was well..ill post some pics of my DWC later..still no sign of sex and i forgot to check it the other day and it was almost empty..Holly crap it uses a Gallon of mix a day..it is likeing it..I have yet to change res too..its been 3 weeks now..just been makeing a gallon of flora mix at the veg state ..im going to be turning shed to 12/12 on 4/20:hubba: ..should i start the flower mix then or sooner? well gotta grow now take care and be safe:bolt::bong::watchplant:





When I changed my light cycle, I changed my nutes to bloom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm back, anyone miss me?



What a beautiful day.  Glad we got out to enjoy it and get a little exercise in the process.

Now wheres my bong.....

Its by the tub waiting...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

haha smokin mom
you gonna be hitting yours in the tub?
:hubba:

now time to go water the plants,
smoke a hit or two
and then dip to bed. 

night all.
:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning *BHC*:ciao:

Time for a little wake-n-bake before I take my dog to the vet.:bong2::bong2:
He has a pooling of blood in his lower ear for some reason. Maybe playing to rough?

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 4, 2009)

Sup PCduck, its a good morning here no work, I also have a honey blunt filled with OG kush, its strange the honey blunt and og kush have a lemon taste...  What are you puffing on this morning?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2009)

pc, hope the pup's ok~

the don- yes!  bong, laptop, incubus dvd and all.  here's a pic, i tried to capture the mood but for some reason my beer bottle didn't make it into the picture.  :giggle: 

today i am volunteering at my daughter's camporee for girl scouts.  i'll be there until 4 pm- lucky me.   

hit those bongs for me.  can't wait til tonight when i'll be able to enjoy mine again.  

have great daze everyone!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning fellow Wake N Bakers Hope you all are in good health and spirits this glorious morning. MindzEye ever roll a blunt with fan leaves. Try it some time It messes with peoples head when they first see it.:smoke1: 

Hey SM Have fun today I smoke one and think about you? I'll get the camera out of the bathroom, while your gone. 

Ready for y'll when you get here:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

morning *BHC*:bong1:bong1:

*sm *rather you than me ,,,but i do have a sick one at home 

*pcduck* hope the pooch is ok :bong1:

*ozzy *thats just what i needed ,,:cool2: :bong1:

*4u *heres one for when u get here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday friends :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When I changed my light cycle, I changed my nutes to bloom.


 


okay thanks still giving the veg state nutes....
will start flower when flip 12/12.on 4/20...here it is..still no possative ID   place in DWC Jan 9   that makes 12 weeks yesturday ..also throwing in my *PurpleBud*  at 8 weeks..took top cola lastnight..very stinky:hubba:   the bread clips are markers..those are the branches i pollenated..she is carrying purpleBud F2s..well gotta Grow now   take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> pc, hope the pup's ok~
> 
> the don- yes! bong, laptop, incubus dvd and all. here's a pic, i tried to capture the mood but for some reason my beer bottle didn't make it into the picture. :giggle:
> 
> ...


 


Thats a cool pic *Mom*..could you turn the lights on next time..cant see that bong very well..:rofl:


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Good morning fellow Wake N Bakers Hope you all are in good health and spirits this glorious morning. MindzEye ever roll a blunt with fan leaves. Try it some time It messes with peoples head when they first see it.:smoke1:
> 
> Hey SM Have fun today I smoke one and think about you? I'll get the camera out of the bathroom, while your gone.
> 
> Ready for y'll when you get here :bong1:


 


:ciao:  Friend...mind showing us how you do that with fan leaf..very interesting..as i only smoke a :bong:..and a small pipe..my girlfriend sent me some papers and a roll mat..but i just dont care for it...but one rolled in a fan leaf sounds like a good ice breaker..lol..Im doing Great thanks..and How is your Mom?  Hope she is well..take care and be safe my fiend:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> morning *BHC*:bong1:bong1:
> 
> 
> *4u *heres one for when u get here :bong1:


 



:bong:....thanks *girl*:heart:  nice and clean too   enjoy your Saturday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> morning *BHC*:bong1:bong1:
> 
> 
> *4u *heres one for when u get here :bong1:


 



:bong:....thanks *UKgirl420 *:heart:  nice and clean too   enjoy your Saturday


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

*ohh i am 4u  ty ,,,

well the sick one is sleeping and im ready to 
BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:  going to go sons Baseball Practice..be sure to look 4 him in the future world series..Hes short.( built low 2 ground ) :giggle:..fast..:bolt:  and plays Catcher/short stop..and loves to play Ball  see ya:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh i am 4u  ty ,,,
> 
> well the sick one is sleeping and im ready to
> BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


 

sorrry about the sick one..try posting in the sick plant sextion when she wakes up..Ill see ya later:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time for afternoon delights:bong1: :bong1:

4u tell your son"If the umpire is making bad calls to Miss the ball" he'll straighten up then :laugh: Enjoy the game hope they win.

Ukgirl hope the little one wakes up feeling better

Have one on me BHCers:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Shasta (Apr 4, 2009)

LOLCAT ATTACKS!!! ROAR, Lol poor lo'teks plants  

Kittie didnt' get anything though, so all is fine


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

G. nob.
my cat.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

p.s.
shes not fat, shes fluffy.
and her name backwards is bong :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2009)

I am back!  What a long day.  All that fresh air makes me want a nap.

As soon as we walked in the door my 4 yr old threw up everywhere.  It was chunky too.  I let the dogs in and they cleaned it all up.  :giggle: 

Now I am gonna go sneak into the garage for a bit and crack open the 1st beer of the day.  Damn, its not even 5 pm yet.  I love when hubby isnt here.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we having an really nice laid back saterday night? I am :bong1: cheers yall clink clink


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am back! What a long day. All that fresh air makes me want a nap.
> 
> As soon as we walked in the door my 4 yr old threw up everywhere. It was chunky too. I let the dogs in and they cleaned it all up. :giggle:
> 
> Now I am gonna go sneak into the garage for a bit and crack open the 1st beer of the day. Damn, its not even 5 pm yet. I love when hubby isnt here.


 

:goodposting:mom this is why i love ya :giggle: your a star :rofl:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 4, 2009)

i must admit i look forward to Mom's posts :yay: shes a RUSH fan makes her kudos in my book

Btw Mom i saw Rush in the houston astro dome in 1983 golden ear ring opened for them was an awsome show was the tom sawyer tour if i rem right


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

Good Evening *BHC* :bong2::bong2:

*UKgirl420* & *SmokinMom* hope the little ones starts feeling better.

Now it is *BIU* time :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks *4u ,,ozzy* and *duck ,,*shes feeling much better thanks and fast asleep in bed :woohoo: she did an all nighter last night 

so im ready to *BIU * :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

*i see we have cat pics up so i thought i would add one of mine  

let me introduce patrick who likes nothing more than playing board games :giggle:

*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> i must admit i look forward to Mom's posts :yay: shes a RUSH fan makes her kudos in my book
> 
> Btw Mom i saw Rush in the houston astro dome in 1983 golden ear ring opened for them was an awsome show was the tom sawyer tour if i rem right


 
Golden Earring?  Wow what an amazing show.  I didnt go to that one, but Twilight Zone makes my top 50 of all time fav songs.  LOVE that one.  

Guys go see my pretty pics from today.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=446866#post446866

Ukgirl- glad you liked that.  I was glad I didnt have to deal with it then.  :giggle: 

I just hit the bong.  Amazing!  Its hanging out all ready for me in the garage when I'm ready.  

OK, who's next???

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Pics *SmokinMom* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Everyone 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

Mom out of hospital into R&R center for awhile then pacemaker time.

Next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  and Ijust cleaned them so 4u


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

:yay: on mom news *ozzy *


its 420 somewhere in europe  

:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

* 420 UK  


:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Nightcap time 1 more round them time for bed.

Thank again for thoughts and prayers for mom These are for y'll with my humble thanks.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 5, 2009)

i gotta say
the *cheese* i was smokin on
really blew my mind

thought id show you some other stuff i got too
or i think my cat beat me to it!
believe its a diesel cross.. 

later *BHC*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

High guys!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Morning BHC:ciao:
BIU time :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 5, 2009)

*morning duck,4u,sm,ozzy ,,,,:ciao:

let me just wipe the sleep from my eyes :stoned:,,clean the bowl then ill BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't think you ever slept *UKgirl420*

How is the little one?

Here take this :bong1: when you are ready to *BIU*:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 5, 2009)

*heres some swans and ducks  i saw early this bright sunny sunday morning on the way to the shops for rizzla   so i stopped by smoked a joint and chilled with the birds :stoned: :rofl: it was actually very sunny i just suck at pics :giggle:







:bongin:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I didn't think you ever slept *UKgirl420*
> 
> How is the little one?
> 
> Here take this :bong1: when you are ready to *BIU*:bong2:


 
yep i do duck i just dont need very much,,

and shes fine today thankyou and i have a childfree 4 hrs ,,:banana: 
so gonna let mum cook my lunch  ,,oops its that time allready ,time to  :bolt:  

:bong1::bong1::bong1:
heres some on me to enjoy till i get back ,,,,:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice Pics *UKgirl420*

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Good morning duck, UKgirl it's timr for Sunday morning hash session. Wake n twice Baked

:aok: Glad to here little one is better UKgirl, hope SM little one is feeling better to.You never get any sleep with little one it seams like.

SM hope you don't have a hangover this morning. 

Here's a round loaded with bubble hash
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel fine today thanks 4 askin ozzy.  

Morning everyone.

My bongs been cleaned and stashed away.  Dunno when the fam will be back.  Until we meet again, bong!!!  

Now, wheres my pipe.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong2: :ciao::bong2: :bong1:

biu? SM


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2009)

hey everyone! omg i am so sorry i have gotten caught up in life....its been crazy the last month er two!


HOW IS EVERYONE?!!!!!!!!!


IM GETTING REAdy to FIRE one up!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's load one up for the folks floatin' in the Mid Atlantic :ciao: ...Great to see ya back around the Club TOA , here ya go :bong1: :bongin: Let's hit it :bong2: :bong1: anyone ???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong:Smoke Break

Hello TOA been a while. Here catch up alittle
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Thanks tn I'll join you:bongin: :bongin: here one back at you:bong1: 

Next it's waiting on you:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

:ciao: Happy 4:20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Break Time :bong: :bong:  

:farm: A farmers work is never done But it is so rewarding to :watchplant:grow,grow,Grow,GRow,GROw,GROW,GROW

There waitin on y'll
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

The time is 4:20 Denver:ciao: :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 5, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

4.20 seattle ,,,this  ones for u 4u :bong1:

hows everyone this evening ? its catch up time :bong1: bong1::bong1:

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Dinner Time. heads fried, time to fry the fish

Your father behind now UKgirl these are yours:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hey duck here you go:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
enjoy your evenings


----------



## Shasta (Apr 5, 2009)

mmmm food :bongin:

Just got done eating myself, had home made pulled pork lil sandwiches and stuffed mushrooms   Was wonderful


Hey anyone else feel the dude on the lama needs like a bong or a joint in his hand? (this: :lama


Haha  

Have a good one folks ~Shasta


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 5, 2009)

*thanks ozzy  

how was the fish ?

:bong1::bong1: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

Bet the lama would like a drink of water even out of a bong after all the running.:laugh: 

Hey shasta post a picture of your bong and join the club.

I set up another round so start token:bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

evening folks!

time to smoke a lil more weed and take a bath and read my book.  its getting sooooo good and i only have a few hundred pages left.  i dont want it to ever end.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2009)

:bong:  enjoy you Bath *Mom*..:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey SM  what book you reading?

Fish was great had small fire, nothing serious, kick the fryer over. I was outside, Had A jacka** moment. wonderer how far the flame would go off 5 gal hot oil.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

Heh Heh FIRE FIRE FIRES COOL Heh Heh


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hey everyone! omg i am so sorry i have gotten caught up in life....its been crazy the last month er two!
> 
> 
> HOW IS EVERYONE?!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 


:ciao:  *TOA*..glad to see ya..Glad to hear you have a life outside MP:rofl:  we have had lots of new members I asked them to PM you with post# and BHC#...onece again its great to see ya..take care and be safe..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

Shasta said:
			
		

> mmmm food :bongin:
> 
> Just got done eating myself, had home made pulled pork lil sandwiches and stuffed mushrooms  Was wonderful
> 
> ...


 

:ciao:  and Happy Monday my friend..please take the time and to become a member of our great club..its easy..just throw up a pic of your bong, even if its home made. ( allways good to see what people come up with :giggle: )  chose a number that hasnt been taken..(the members list is found on first page, and *TOA*  is the ony one that can add you. but we will welcome you until he does the final welcome..okay..just need a Number and a pic..then place BHC#  in your signature..and be Pround to be a BHC member here on MP..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

A rainy and snowy day here, good day to *BIU* 
:bong2::bong2::bong2: pass the :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 6, 2009)

good morning all, just woke up..... Now where did I put my weed.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..*MindzEye*..Have a great Monday:bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like somone has a case of the mondays.... lol office space


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

:ciao:  no office worker here...:giggle:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol... No the movie Office Space... The guy gets angry that people keep telling him "looks like somone has a case of the Mondays" dude you should check that movie out its funny...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning 4u duck mindzeye wake n bake time then go do a little work.

Have one :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: until latter:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 6, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

its the afternoon in the uk so its time to top up this mornings wake n bake 
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

feel free to help l ya selves :*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Howdy *BHC* :ciao: been bonging it for a \while :bong2::bong2:
Need to take the dog to the vet;:bong2:
The vet was too busy Saturday to see him.:bong2ass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I can believe it It is $733 to get my dog better.
What a bummer of a day and it is on the same day a month later.
What else can go wrong? This sucks. I go in for a simple ear problem(at least I thought) and now they are talking about put him down. I hate Dr.'s and doggie doctors too.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 6, 2009)

i hate the thoughts of putting a dog down..
sorry to hear *pcduck*
have some of this :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 6, 2009)

Good afternoon Bongers.... It has been a nice warm Monday.. Im smokin some OG Kush and somthing else cant remember the name... And my red diesels are taking off now, went from 1 to 3 nodes in 5 days, all I had to do was fix the ph...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 6, 2009)

good evening BHC :ciao:

sorry to hear that duck :fid: here help yur self
:bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2009)

duck- whats up with the puppy dog?  

I thought i responded to this earlier, musta been cuz of the darn server issues.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry about your puppy dog, Duck. I would get a second opinion before letting they put him down.


Ozzy sick y'll do these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
I'm off to bed.


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey BHC...

:bong: :bong: :bong:

got some catchin up to do...

:bong:  :bong:  :bong:

did a quick scan over some random pages, sorry to hear about your pooch there duck.

:bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 6, 2009)

*:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ThickKaliKush (Apr 6, 2009)

:bong:  Im More Of a BLUNT GURL...... :smoke1:But Ill Hit Anything.... :2940th_rasta:N Pass It 2 Da Homie.... NOw U HIt IT..... :48: :ccc: Cuz Sharin IS CARING eace: :48: :bong2: :afroweed: So Lets Get Blown Kali is in the MuthaFreakin Hizzle .....


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yay!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..Dam  *duck *watch those ladies of yours real close my friend..IMO..thats the only thing now that can go wrong..KEEP THE FAITH:bong: my friend

*ozzie*...hope you feel better tomarrow:ciao::bong:

*mindzeye*...its all about the PH   huh?  congrats  hows about toseing up some pics for us?

*GoNavy*...welcome back  glad to see ya:bong:

*UKgirl420 *:heart:

*ThickKaliKush*...you are wierding me out :bong::bong::bong:

*SmokinMom*..You hitting that bong yet?:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:bong::bong:  for Tuesday :ciao:  Good morning *BHC*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2009)

Morning folks!  I gotta go to the dentist today.  My 1st cleaning/exam in over 3 yrs.  Long overdue.

Joy.

Would much rather be hanging with you guys.

pc, hope your dog is ok.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

afternoon :ciao: BHC :bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I am taking my dog to another vet tomorrow and see what they say. They say bad things happen in threes', what else can happen? I sure don't want to find out.  At least I got my :bong1: and I know how to use it.
:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 7, 2009)

Morning all I HLH y'll feel better than me stomach flu is a female dog.
. SM You better brush before you go. I had my dentist ask "Do you have a joint you can spar" I go three times a yr and dont pay anything just a oz a year. I love bartering.

SM, 4u,pc UK and anybody else that needs one. There Here:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

pc I hope the puppy get a better finding at next vet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning folks! I gotta go to the dentist today. My 1st cleaning/exam in over 3 yrs. Long overdue.
> 
> Joy.
> 
> ...


 


 ..3 years *Mom*...Hope your  ..dont look like *TURKEYNECKS* :rofl:  you gonna be there a while:giggle:...shoulda take :bong1:  just my thoughts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> afternoon :ciao: BHC :bong1::bong1:


 

:ciao::heart:  only  11am here *girl*   But Im off and :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody. I am taking my dog to another vet tomorrow and see what they say. They say bad things happen in threes', what else can happen? I sure don't want to find out. At least I got my :bong1: and I know how to use it.
> :bong2:


 


I dont know what to say my friend ....I will tell you we had a small pomerainian that i got when my first Daughter was born..it was her Little buddy..Well after 9 years..we was staying with some friends and she got into the nieghbors yard and two Germin sheppards tore her up good..took $1100 to fix her..only to have her hit By a car and killed instantly 6 months Later..Not sure if this id relavant to you or not..We will go to great lengths to try keep our long loved pets alive...brings us to today..My Dog Daisey..my best friend..shes 9 now..golden lab..gained lots of weight in the last 5 years and had a few close counters with death herself..most cause kids throw balls and dont know its going to go to traffic...well her hips are real bad this winter..with the time off i have now i will install the handycap ramp on my front porch 4 her..Hope to get another year or two outta her..its funny how we get attached to these critters like our children...i supose that dont..have no :heart: well its comeing up on 4:20 East Coast:bong: and i have rambled enough..Good luck 2U my friend and I am here 4U :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco, Brazil*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Loadin' another up 4u :bong1: :bong: , BIU folks  ...Warmin' up for the Eastern Sesh , :bong2: ...Duck, really hate hearing bad news about any beloved pet, truly hope things work out and she's well again ...Anybody else seeing any snow out right now ??? It's been dustin' off and on a little here, kinda surprised...glad i hadn't put any babies outside yet ...Hope everyone's havin a nice afternoon , if not here ya go :bong1: :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 7, 2009)

are any of you in *bhc* aware that
its *SNOWING* outside for me right now? :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

No crap!!!!   suns shinning here in Seattle  thinking we mayy get 70 today..Sukkas :rofl:  got my shades on  and* tn_tokers* :bong1:  im doing Great:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:ciao:*  Tokyo, Japan*  its almost time :bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hittin' one for Brasilia :ciao: :bong: ...And another for Seoul tokin' A.M.  :bong: :ciao: ...And heck, here's one for tokers in Seattle :bong1:  :bong: ...BIU folks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :bong1:

sorry its  afternoon 4U ,,sm duck ozzy oh and just about everyone else in the bhc 

what evertime it is B I U 

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

*well nobodys tokin :fid:

so im taking a leaf outta moms book and ill take em all in the bath with me and wash a way the days woes ,,:bong1::bong1::bong1:
but ,,,i ll leave one for the next bonger that comes along 

:bong1:
*


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 7, 2009)

hey Im in the house now, but Im not going to tote a bong today instead a cloud of smoke is following me into the room from my honey blunt lemon diesel in it.....  

Ill start the sesh by passing you the blunt, its a long rach to the UK but I can make it...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

*thanks mindzeye i love my joints :48: yep it reached  tasted mighty fine i might add ,

BIU bhc :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 7, 2009)

just lit the roach from my honey blunt lol... looks like Im back to good old trusty... my bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well nobodys tokin :fid:*
> 
> *so im taking a leaf outta moms book and ill take em all in the bath with me and wash a way the days woes ,,:bong1:*
> *but ,,,i ll leave one for the next bonger that comes along *
> ...


 

Make room :heart: My days full of woes:giggle:


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Make room :heart: My days full of woes:giggle:
> 
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:


 

okay 4u i ,made room   ,,come and wash em away :hubba: just bring :bong1: ready loaded with some of your fine herb  and you may even get a back scrub :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont know what to say my friend ....I will tell you we had a small pomerainian that i got when my first Daughter was born..it was her Little buddy..Well after 9 years..we was staying with some friends and she got into the nieghbors yard and two Germin sheppards tore her up good..took $1100 to fix her..only to have her hit By a car and killed instantly 6 months Later..Not sure if this id relavant to you or not..We will go to great lengths to try keep our long loved pets alive...brings us to today..My Dog Daisey..my best friend..shes 9 now..golden lab..gained lots of weight in the last 5 years and had a few close counters with death herself..most cause kids throw balls and dont know its going to go to traffic...well her hips are real bad this winter..with the time off i have now i will install the handycap ramp on my front porch 4 her..Hope to get another year or two outta her..its funny how we get attached to these critters like our children...i supose that dont..have no :heart: well its comeing up on 4:20 East Coast:bong: and i have rambled enough..Good luck 2U my friend and I am here 4U :bolt::bong:






If it wasn't for my dog I would be talking to myself....and everybody knows what they say about talking to yourself  I just hope the dog doesn't start answering although he would most likely make more sence than me.:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> okay 4u i ,made room   ,,come and wash em away :hubba: just bring :bong1: ready loaded with some of your fine herb  and you may even get a back scrub :giggle:



I think I just seen *4u2sm0ke* :fly: by. He was in a jet that looked like a giant :bong1: leaving a trail of:heart:. You should expect him in about 14 hours for that back rub *UKgirl420 *:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:ciao:  *Neuquén, Neuquén, Argentina*  its 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:ciao:   *Singapore, Singapore *  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

*morning 4U duck and the rest of bhc :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning *UKgirl420* and the rest of the *BHC*:ciao:

Gonna do a couple :bong2::bong2: then take my dog to the vets.

Have a great *BIU* today:bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 8, 2009)

good morning, stupid birds outside woke me up an hour early.... Anyone have a pellet gun on them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..:bong:


*Ukgirl*...you Rock my World  :heart::bong:


*duck*....send good vibes  your way...Good luck  doggie duck

*MindzEye*..I have one i use on nieghbors Cats:giggle:  but maybe they knew you needed this :bong1:  and hour earlier today...


As for the rest of you Kats..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Good news from the vet :yay: He said he can fix my dog for $393 and didn't say a word about putting him down. So he is having surgery and spending the night at the animal hospital.  I am so happy I may just *BIU* the rest of the day :banana: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: here anyone?? take this :bong1: and hit it.....Thanks for all your kind words for me and my dog


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* them good vibes of yours must have worked ...He will be coming home tomorrow. I like this doggie Dr. better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2009)

duck I roll this:tokie: in thanks to your vet for you pup. I hope it makes me feel better to. I went to doc and since I wont go to hospital he gave me some pills to help me. I can keep anything down and he wants me to swallow a dang pill. Thats all the typing I have in me today I going back to bed. Y'll have a good day, With these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks *ozzydiodude* My dog is getting better so you better too. There are a lot of these :bong1: to do and we need your help.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

:yay: excellent news duck ,, 

ok time for a quick :bong: just been swimming ...now time for dinner ,chores and then try and get little people to go to bed 
is a womens work never done 
hell i 
just wanna sit here and :bong1::bong1::bong1: :giggle:
well maybe in a few hrs 
untill then keep this space warm for me and BIU


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU everybody I feel like death warmed over, I never thought I would want a toilet beside my bed again, but it would be nice now. The outhouse is a long ways away and its cold outside :giggle: 
I'm way behind in my token y'll smoke these and help me catch up.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

ill help ya out ozzy you not feeling any better yet ? i need to catch up with ya all :bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

:bong1::bongin::bong::bong2: helsinki 4:20


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

:holysheep: Holy smokes :batman: I sure am stoned on this *Red Dragon*  :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

420 *uk* :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

I will hit a 4:20 :bong1: for the UK:ciao: :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2009)

:joint:  Hello all thought I drop in and burn:joint: 
Been in bed for two days and tired of laying around. Had to get up. Why do doc always want you to go to the hospital, then when you say no, they write you a Rx for something? :confused2: Why not just write the Rx and get it over with. I can suffer better at home and am less likely to cause bodily harm to someone waking me up to stick a nedle in my arm. Sorry  am rambling. Druge starting to workk

Y'll have a good one and enjoy life with:joint: :bongin: :tokie: :bong1: :bong: :ccc: :smoke1:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Apr 8, 2009)

hey whats up everyone been away for a couple weeks first place i thought i stop in and hit up some bongs with the fellow BHC members hows everyone been....
:bolt: :bong: :bolt: :bong: :bolt: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2009)

Evenin!

Just had a little retail therapy.  Ukgirl, you woulda had a lot of fun with us tonight.  

I fancy a bath and a concert.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

Good for you SM now hit this :bong1:
:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*ohh do tell mom

these are for u duck is the pooch recovering well:bong2: :bong2:

ozzy glad the meds are finally kickin in :bong:


4U you :headbang2: my world :heart: missed ya in BHC tonight 


BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC*:ciao:
I am getting ready to go get my dog. The vet called he came through surgery aok.
Thanks for asking *UKgirl420*

Now to get a few :bong1: in before leaving.:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*:yay: welcome home ducks pooch 

goodmorning BHC 

:bongin::bongin::bongin:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good morning good morning it's good morning in the morning!:rofl::bongne too many already maybe! Glad to hear the pup is ok duck. Glad to hear you are doing ok ozzie.:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*morning cadalikmike ,,,

maybe:confused2: :giggle:
here have another just to make sure :bong1:
*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Certainly I will take another one, and I'd be more than happy too share too! I just got home from an interview that went exceptionally well! Got to keep my fingers and toes crossed! :rofl::bong::bong2::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

* ohh fantastic ,,,hope it works out well :cool2:

BIU :bong2:*


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup dawgs? Running low on weed here looks like I might have to go get my refill..... Hows everyones morning goining? Or afternoon in the UK


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

My dog is back and is sleeping. He has never looked better

Now back to the business of *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 9, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good afternoon all. Thank for your thoughts.I can finally make love with my bong instead of porclien throne. :giggle: still can not seem to wake up for long. I am going over moms house and sleep on the sun porch for a while and soak in some sun. That will straighten me up. like my ladies a thrive in the sun. 

pc that is great about your puppy.

cadlakmike1 hope you get the job. 

Til later enjoy these
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks *ozzydiodude*. Glad to see you are able to *BIU* a little. :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

*goodevening fellow bongers 

BIU*:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 9, 2009)

BIU Everyone 

This will be good "the server is buzy"is in the smiles window

Its 4:20 East Coast Let's all fire one up


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

well look at the time 4:20 pac....


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

ummmm server clock and my clock is different lol...


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

damn one min off


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

smoke up all!!!


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

well here is my piece.  I call it the dark knight.











BHC# 060644


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 9, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Evening to all and to all a loaded :bong1: That's my campain platform for President..:aok: 

Welcome to the BHC sumwhiteguy nice bong looks like it needs loaded. grab one :bong1:and BIU
Me feeling better. Sunshine works wonders. Let's all enjoy life with plenty of
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Sumwhiteguy, Smoke it up....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:
Time to BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

*morning :duck:ciao: hows the 4 legged friend this morning 

BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

Its 4:20 somewhere :bong2::bong2::bong2:

My pooch is doing better *UKgirl420*, just doing a lot of sleeping, not eating yet Thanks for asking


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

*excellent news ..
let sleeping dogs lie :giggle:

:bongin::bongin::bongin:

and ...the weekend is here :woohoo:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

:yay: for the weekend :bong2: :bong2:
Here *UKgirl420* take this :bong1: and hit this...mixture of Red Dragon and Bubba/kush .....:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks duck ,,,,tastes good 

here back to you :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey everyone BAD start to today been at hospital with mom again. Will fill in later when I know more PEACEeace: 

Do these and keep mom in your good thought:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh no ozzy,  Im so sorry.

Kids hope from school today its Good Friday.  Good Friday for who???  

Took a break from smoking ysterday and really want to tell my bong hello right now and I can't.

Oh well.....someone here will take my hit for me.

This time next week I'll be with some MPers in Cali!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

goodevening BHC 

sorry about mom ozzy ,,,


:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Its Friday night once more, time to break out the smoking gear almost 4:20 here Wait for it.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey chefboyrd420- you forgot the pics in yer moment of stonedness.  

I got a repreive.  I took my daughter to her friends then smoked on the drive back.  Been a fun afternoon, but could sure go for a refill.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alright, lets see. Hopefully your still interested in these pics cause I just took a couple to show. Here is my bargain buy Zong ($125) stuffed with a bud just for you guys :bong1: and a couple extra pics of what I'm fillin it with. Just some nice buds I think anyone could appreciate. I just hope the quality is good enough.... I forgot them all the first time. Little fuzzy, sorry. Lets try that again!


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 10, 2009)

those pics are to small. There is no justice in that! Sorry. Still tryin to figure this out. and the server constantly denys me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My dog is back and is sleeping. He has never looked better
> 
> Now back to the business of *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 

Thats great news my friend..sorry been down and out this week..sure glad its Friday:yay::bong:

Hows your stash doing *duck*?:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

*goodevening bhc again  

:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> those pics are to small. There is no justice in that! Sorry. Still tryin to figure this out. and the server constantly denys me.


 

wow thats some good looking bud.. 


I see  a Bong...

I see weed....

what I dont see is a BHC#....its easy  someone here will help you find one..most of your Hazeing is donne:giggle:  until you become a Certified Member..I cant give you my address to send me some of that FAT dank ..just playn...am i?  Im high as Hell and its friday..become a member please..Thanks  have a great weekend:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Its Friday night once more, time to break out the smoking gear almost 4:20 here Wait for it.......


 

I aint waiting no more:bong::bong::bong:




:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Hey everyone BAD start to today been at hospital with mom again. Will fill in later when I know more PEACEeace:
> 
> Do these and keep mom in your good thought:bong1:


 

My prayers are with you tonight *ozzie*..tell Mom we are haveing this sess in her HONOR :bong:  and passes to next Member in session...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

420 :bong1:


good to see ya back 4u :bong1:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 10, 2009)

what I dont see is a BHC#....its easy  someone here will help you find one..most of your Hazeing is donne:giggle:  until you become a Certified Member..I cant give you my address to send me some of that FAT dank ..just playn...am i?  Im high as Hell and its friday..become a member please..Thanks  have a great weekend:ciao:[/QUOTE]


I'm pretty easy to please. I'll take any number, but how does it work? Who do I need to ask? I gotta tell ya, I spent the last 5 days doing not much but reading old threads. igotgreensmon originally introduced me to the site a couple mothes ago and i kinda poked around but never really read much. Then this last week I started reading all the essentials and all the crazy guides you guys have for EVERYTHING I needed to know. Thank you all. The endless amount of information on this site is priceless. I'm going to start a journal soon. Just waiting on some equipment and an order from attitude that should be here in about a week:hairpull:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> 
> Lets all get a bonghitters club going!
> ...


 
theres your answer chefboyrd420 :bong1:    

also glad your liking the site


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong:BUI have a good weekend everyone. 

 Thanks SM UKgirl pcduck and 4u for thoughts and prayers.
Here's a round for everyone good health.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

SM please be careful with the driving and smoking or the BHC will spank you with a wet noodle if you get cuaght 

Welcome Chef go to the first page of bong hitter club thread the list of member is there with their # pick any # not used and PM to TOA and your in. 

4u I'm happy to see your chubby little checks again.Time for you to catch up 4u
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Seattle:ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 10, 2009)

okay. If the list is up to date, I'll take #58008. Which is boobs on a calculator for those of you who don't know.... I know, I know, Hold your applause.  :clap: I'm a sophisticated kinda person.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

Got to put some green on the page. This is all th3e green I got, since I be about out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey chef- I always thought 5318008 was so so funny.  

ozzy- nothing to worry about....a small residental street, I went about 1/4 a mile roundtrip.   :giggle: 

Man, I kicked arse on the treadmill.  I always wonder how much thc I lose....my gym clothes were soaking wet.   

Just opened the 1st beer- Shiner Blonde tonight, from a Texas brewery.  The 11 yr old is makin dinner.  Someone hit the bong for me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

always happy to oblige  :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks lady.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

:bong2::ciaoass:bong1::bongin:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

europe :4.20 :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU SM UK And PC:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Those are where the popo hide SM they know that who ever they pull over won't cause a problem. Just pay their fine. Easy money for them.1/4 mile, why drive by the time you fasten your seat belt you would have been there.  

Good night and stoned dream all.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 10, 2009)

goodnight ozzy :ciao: hope thers goodnews in the morning about mom 


here a quick one before ya go :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

UUUUgh I can't get to sleep I'm gonna roll one:tokie: :joint: watch the lighting and relax.

join me fellow BHC'ers your choice:tokie: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong1: :bong2: :joint4: :smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> okay. If the list is up to date, I'll take #58008. Which is boobs on a calculator for those of you who don't know.... I know, I know, Hold your applause. :clap: I'm a sophisticated kinda person.


 


:yay:  another :bong1: hitting crazed maniac  on the loose...let me welcome you to our Great Club..Please place your BHC#  in your signature..and be proud to be a :bong: club member:ciao:  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> UUUUgh I can't get to sleep I'm gonna roll one:tokie: :joint: watch the lighting and relax.
> 
> join me fellow BHC'ers your choice


 

sorry *ozzie*...Im only a :bong: maybe theres a :tokie: club here somewher:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Got to put some green on the page. This is all th3e green I got, since I be about out.


 


Nice plants *duck*...MOJO  your way my friend :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle*...just missed my 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kazan, Russian Federation*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry *ozzie*...Im only a :bong: maybe theres a :tokie: club here somewher:giggle:



Damn I cant roll one!!! My weed wont break up without cutting it and then it just rolls into little balls, so Im sitting here cleaning my bong because its clogged!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Someone hit the bong for me.


 



:ciao:  *Mom*...Dont mind if I do :bong:  you hitting the :bong1: today *Mom*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Damn I cant roll one!!! My weed wont break up without cutting it and then it just rolls into little balls, so Im sitting here cleaning my bong because its clogged!!!


 


You can roll one..just this here is *B*ong *H*itting *C*lub...thats all...and im Partial to it..thats all  :bong:  and pass :bong1: to *MindzEye*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning Fellow Bongers:ciao: BIU time here :bong2::bong2:

Nice sunny day here Maybe get some outdoor work done:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:  off to the *shed*:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Have fun in your shed *4u2sm0ke* Might as well do one of these first :bong1:

I am also doing a little gardening this morning


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*goodmorning 4u and duck :ciao:



:bong1:*


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 11, 2009)

Im partial to bongs also but its 5:45am and Ive got a serious clog, Im going to have to do a full cleaning today Ive just been lazy lol...

4u2smoke Have fun in your shed and remember to snap some pics of the crate.


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 11, 2009)

My lights are on right now but its dark outside and if I open the closet door the whole neighborhood will be able to see the bright light.... In an hour I will go check on things


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning Fellow Bongers:ciao: BIU time here :bong2::bong2:
> 
> Nice sunny day here Maybe get some outdoor work done:bong2:


 



Morning *duck*..glad to hear weather is warming up 4U ..I put  my Mother frosting in the ground..Have a great day my friend:bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!!! she will make a wonderfull bush 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning 4u and duck :ciao:*
> 
> 
> 
> *:bong1:*


 


Happy Saturday *Girl*:heart::bong:


its a great day to be a Bonger:giggle:


Im High as HELL NOW:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*:holysheep: she is a stunner 4u are you doing a gj on them :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> My lights are on right now but its dark outside and if I open the closet door the whole neighborhood will be able to see the bright light.... In an hour I will go check on things


 
I have same problem now in *shed*    with a total of 3800watts of HD lighting..i can direct Seattle air traffic...:rofl:  take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 11, 2009)

YES!! Clog is clear, I have some purple crush and I have to cut it with scissors because you cant tear the weed apart.... Damn I wish you all were here this is really somthing to brag about! Top Notch bud...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Im partial to bongs also but its 5:45am and Ive got a serious clog, Im going to have to do a full cleaning today Ive just been lazy lol...
> 
> 4u2smoke Have fun in your shed and remember to snap some pics of the crate.


 


:ciao:  just 4u...


Im fighting mites as you know  and its hard to treat the crate..they are getting bad..will go with Dr.Doom this weekend..wish me luck:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:holysheep: she is a stunner 4u are you doing a gj on them :bong1:*


 



No..not this summer..i will post their progress in here..dont care for server busy..and feel it meeses with me head..lol..will post as people request..hard to stay on top of all the ones i had..and hard to when server busy..I am doing a GJ on the outside grow..but not on here on MP..sorry..enjoy your Saturday:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:

It sure would be nice if they made something safe and effective for those pesky mites.  :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes that busy server thing is annoying. MaYBE  it would be less annoying if we knew that MP was trying to remedy the problem. But they just don't seem to care ...:bolt::bong2:

41f and sunny


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Have fun in your shed *4u2sm0ke* Might as well do one of these first :bong1:
> 
> I am also doing a little gardening this morning


 


Great..:bong:  thanks  and  here:bong1:  loaded some fresh *PurpleBud* just cured..enjoy:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> YES!! Clog is clear, I have some purple crush and I have to cut it with scissors because you cant tear the weed apart.... Damn I wish you all were here this is really somthing to brag about! Top Notch bud...


 


great News...That purple kush is some sticky stuff huh?  sounds pretty fresh ...how about sending me some to try out..:rofl:  Heres some PurpleBud...beans from seedsman..just finished cure..smooth hitting..you need some?:giggle:  enjoy your Saturday my friend..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got high from looking at your buds *4u2sm0ke*:bong2:
Looking real nice.
 When is the Purple Frosting gonna be coming of age?
:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes that busy server thing is annoying. MaYBE it would be less annoying if we knew that MP was trying to remedy the problem. But they just don't seem to care ...:bolt::bong2:
> 
> 41f and sunny


 


Oh No  they care im sure...just  maybe not know what to do..I dont know anything about these PC  things or servers..i do know that on other sites i attend  there are way more people on at the same time..and never had a server issue yet..so i dont buy the "  Popular site bit"  when i get server busy..i see maybe a dozen people on..I think Hick is right and threads like this need to be removed and re-started..and I also dont know why they have to have so many stupid threads either..im sure cleaning up a site after a while is time consumeing..but  sure would be nice to come and stay for a while  when wanted..okay  thats my Vent for the day...gonna stop b4 i ruin my high..or the server to busy to let me post this:rofl::bong:




62f and cloudy:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I just got high from looking at your buds *4u2sm0ke*:bong2:
> Looking real nice.
> When is the Purple Frosting gonna be coming of age?
> :bolt::bong2:


 


have some Hanging as we :bong:...and will be shareing with you all soon:aok: untill then  here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Oh No  they care im sure...just  maybe not know what to do..I dont know anything about these PC  things or servers..i do know that on other sites i attend  there are way more people on at the same time..and never had a server issue yet..so i dont buy the "  Popular site bit"  when i get server busy..i see maybe a dozen people on..I think Hick is right and threads like this need to be removed and re-started..and I also dont know why they have to have so many stupid threads either..im sure cleaning up a site after a while is time consumeing..but  sure would be nice to come and stay for a while  when wanted..okay  thats my Vent for the day...gonna stop b4 i ruin my high..or the server to busy to let me post this:rofl::bong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol...I do not know a whole lot about computers myself, but have been on other sites with thousands of more people on line and not have this server busy problems.....If they say it is b/c of threads of this type, then it must be a memory storage problem. Which they could delete a lot of crap by deleting old closed threads. I just seen this the other day,'This thread has been beaten like a dead horse, thread close'. Why didn't they just delete it instead of just closing it?...I just don't know, but I do know how to use a bong:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*time to :bolt:
have a great day 4u:heart:

duck is that pooch back to himself yet ? and dont work to hard outside 


enjoy your weekend BHC

 :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree *duck*..and have asked the same ????  about   just deleteing them..insted of closed.  I think  *MarrP*..and the other site owners really need to do something.:confused2:...I hate to see it become deminished..as it looks as tho it is:bong:...I :heart: this site..this is Home..but  im affraid untill i can come on and *BUZZ  *around the boards like i use too...I will stick to my *BHC  *Buddies:here:bong1:...My *DWC  *still hasnt shown..i just put the first rooted clone into soil today..lol..Have been leaveing shed door open from 4pm untill midnight to help aid in the heat exhaust..I do lite the back somewhat:rofl: but am trying to get to 4/20..then will all be flower..i have some clones in Bubblers that look like thy will be on time:yay:for soil and then outside..wel need to go *Sons *Baseball game.:clap:.Talk with ya Later my friend:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *time to :bolt:*
> *have a great day 4u:heart:*
> 
> *duck is that pooch back to himself yet ? and dont work to hard outside *
> ...


 


I will ....:bong:  U2  *UKgirl* :hubba: :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:*  Windhoek, Namibia  *  it's 4:20:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a great day at the ballpark *4u2sm0ke* Hope your son's team wins.
I also love this site, this is my home base. Just don't like it getting degraded.

*UKgirl420* The pooch is doing better not eating yet though Thanks for asking

Hey *Oz* Hope things are getting better your way.:aok:

Now time to do a :bong1: ..*BIU*


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I also love this site, this is my home base. Just don't like it getting degraded.


:confused2: i don't get that statement. who's degrading the site :confused2: I know i'm not on here enough to see all the chat-opera's that are going on but from what i do get to read (and most times choose to) i've seen nothing of any site bashing going on you got a link


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 11, 2009)

Afternoon everyone...

:bong: 

I too have a warm spot for this site.  Have been to others, but this is it.

:bong:  :bong:

Just wish I could make it in more.  Lately its a pop in when I can.

:bong:  :bong:

All the best BHC ! ! !   :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I also love this site, this is my home base. Just don't like it getting degraded.





			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :confused2: i don't get that statement. who's degrading the site :confused2: I know i'm not on here enough to see all the chat-opera's that are going on but from what i do get to read (and most times choose to) i've seen nothing of any site bashing going on you got a link



Degraded as like the server not keeping up. No maintenance...


I don't know nothing about "chat-opera's", I don't like opera, I do like doing :bong1: though:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU  and good afternoon  all

Let's have a round:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u we're here for you, and I agree there are some weird posters around now. I think some have been settled in. Happy to see your smiling face again 

Dubbaman you :evil: thing he's on a rant about everyone complaning about the server issue.

pcduck thing are a little better today Thanks for asking. Is the pup drinking water? If not get him to drink some and he normally will start eating. If he is weak try a little milk.

Ukgirl and SmokinMom there waiting on you:bong1: :bong1: 


And this:bong1:  is for the next one here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks *ozzie*:bong:  glad to hear mom is doing better...


*Sons *team Won..and he was 3 for 3 on hitting..:yay:  all singles..but right up the middle like hes taught:clap:..


*BIU*...*BHC*:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Nashville, Tennessee, United States*  it's 4;20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao:  just some green for the page:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

:ciao: * Austin, Texas, United States*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

Tell your son congrats on the win and the 3 for 3 performance *4u2sm0ke*
What happen to the Ice was she to close to the Dr.? 
Was the bomb a success?

Did a little shooting, a little bulldozing, and a lot of :bong1: here. It was a beautiful day here

Now where did I set my bong? My friend left a few nugs:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good afternoon BHCers

Mom looking go. Just back from Hospital. 

:banana::yay: to little 4u keep up the 3 for 3's and old dad can retire early:aok: Agent Chubby Cheeks:giggle: Good looking ladies, many hours of tranquility and relaxation there.

Hey duck you said some shoting did you hit the barn this time. 

There waiting on y'll:bong1:  :bong1: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey duck you said some shoting did you hit the barn this time.



The barn, the river, the lake, and a few other things, like this :bong1:.:rofl::rofl:

Nice that things are getting better. Here take this :bong1: and BIU .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*evening BHC ,,
just a quick BIU :bong1:
4U :clap: for the "chip of the old block,s"  win ,,,
thanks OZZY just what i needed ,,
bbl but for now :bong1::bong1::bong1: :bolt:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening all time for second Wake N Bake of the day. Had a nice nap.

Join me and relax with a bubble hash loaded
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*ill join you on that ozzy just woke myself :stoned: :bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong:  Hey BHCers I was messing around in the user cp and tried to mark The BHC as a member and it say TCVG was controler he gone I thought. Who takes care of it now?:confused2: 

Another fresh loaded
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
is waiting for y'll


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 11, 2009)

*yes i got the same when i first joined it was just a glitch on admin i think  ,*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Good evening all time for second Wake N Bake of the day. Had a nice nap.
> 
> Join me and relax with a bubble hash loaded
> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 



:ciao:   you and I would Have a Hoot  if we hung out ..I love nothing better then a good power Nap  on a Saturday..then a wake and bake again..Sure glad Mom is do better..wishing she stays in good health..Did you make that bubble hash?  I didnt care much 4 it when i was younger..but after kulling some plants this season  i have been thinking on makeing some next fall  if have issues..Time to :bong:  here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Hey BHCers I was messing around in the user cp and tried to mark The BHC as a member and it say TCVG was controler he gone I thought. Who takes care of it now?:confused2:
> 
> Another fresh loaded
> :bong1: :bong1:
> is waiting for y'll


 

it happened when *TCVG* ran *BPOTM*..he in no way has anything to do with this Club...*Trillion of Atoms* is Founder and sole controler...its just something that has not been corrected..:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Hey BHCers I was messing around in the user cp and tried to mark The BHC as a member and it say TCVG was controler he gone I thought. Who takes care of it now?:confused2:
> 
> Another fresh loaded
> :bong1: :bong1:
> is waiting for y'll


 

it happened when *TCVG* ran *BPOTM*..he in no way has anything to do with this Club...*Trillion of Atoms* is Founder and sole controler...its just something that has not been corrected..:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Tell your son congrats on the win and the 3 for 3 performance *4u2sm0ke*
> What happen to the Ice was she to close to the Dr.?
> Was the bomb a success?
> 
> ...


 

I think my ice  looks as she does due to me running it dry a few times..they are low on plant..I just moved 4 rooted clones of this one...to my soil mix..looks like another one for outside...sure hope its female..otherwise  it will be like my LST thread ..should I get a bigger bucket?  does DWC need to be transplanted?  could it get root bound in there?  I know it is strating to smell when I add nutes..I am doing a whole res cange Monday..well gotta grow now:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *Yamoussoukro, Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast)* it's 4:20  :bong:



where ever the Hell this is.:giggle:.its time to Hit this :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning it Sunday now here

I learn to make bubble hash a few years ago. It grows on you.:stoned: You must be feeling fine tonight your double posting:giggler the server is:confused2: 

Ready and waiting for y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

hello *ozzie*...still Saturday here in seattle for another 2 hrs...I was double drinking Last Saturday..so Im makeing up for it this Saturday...only thing is...I will be here in my Morning for a wake and bake..and Not passed out on back porch:rofl:  enjoy your Sunday..Tell Mom  we are thinking of her:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 12, 2009)

*4.20 somewhere :bong1: and 6.20 am here 
 time 2 :bolt:

goodnight ,,

ill leave these behind  :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:*  Adelaide, South Australia, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2009)

It is *BIU* time at the *BHC* :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Good Morning Bongers :ciao: 

Outside it is 35f and sunny again


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2009)

I think everybody on this site needs a :bong1:
Including *Hick* and *Stoney Bud/Potus* and *NCH*
Take this :bong1: and hit it.:bong2::bong2::bong2:
Now don't ya feel better? I know I do :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2009)

No bongers awake yet?..Oh well :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Here :bong1: whoever


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning HAPPY EASTER

I join you this morning I broke out a new Lb this morning I'll fill them All a bowl or joint their choice if they play nice today.

Mom just called her feeling good today wants a pack of lifesavers So I'm:bolt: to the hospital then back it's cloning and tranplant day :farm: wrk never done 

Til later I leave these for y'll
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:   friends...:bong:


*duck*..sounds like the old farts of the site need some Preperation H  huh:giggle:  Lets not bring that crap in here and mess up our Great High..Looks to be 50F  and rain off/on.  Here :bong1:just Packed freshly   4u:aok:


*ozzie*...good news Moms asking for Lifesavers...be sure to get a varriaty..and let us know how the visit goes...Fresh :bong1:  when you get back




*
HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE*:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC...my DWC showed Male parts and has made room in Veg area..Not that I wanted it..but did need the room..was fun  and will post a link to the thread when I create it..It will show the DWC  from start to finsh..Have a great Day:bong:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=451230#post451230


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 12, 2009)

Wait I need to get in on this BHC.  Will post pic when I get home of one of mu peices ( I collect...... Its a problem). How do you find out what numbers there are?  I would like to be #666...... Happy Easter!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Wait I need to get in on this BHC. Will post pic when I get home of one of mu peices ( I collect...... Its a problem). How do you find out what numbers there are? I would like to be #666...... Happy Easter!


 


:ciao:  glad you want to be a part of the greatest club on the net...However that #  belongs to *DubbaMan*..please go to thread start and chose one that has not been taken..some like to use thier post # of the :bong: pic..then  when you have one chosen  PM *Trillion of Atoms* from the thread start BHC#  and post# of piece and he will be glad to Add ya..but let me be the first to :welcome: you.... Here  :bong1:   Fresh packed *PurpleBud*  2day:lama:


oh and put BHC# in signature so we can id you in the forrums:aok:  


hope to see ya around..untill then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:*  Georgetown, Guyana*   it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao:*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States  *  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:ciao: gotta go shoping now.:bong:.wish me luck:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU everyone  Good luck shopping 4u do these:bong1:  :bong1: :bong1:  then go to the candy area:giggle:  Take that boy, 3 for 3 =Ice Cream Cone.

Hey shockeclipse welcome to the club :48: :bong1:  

Have one fresh out the frezer :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 12, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 
but i see none of my fav bongers are about yet :cry:

welcome shockeclipse 

BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 12, 2009)

i call this guy avada kedavra, kinda a harry potter freak, remind me how to join....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: Good Evening BHCers BIU:bong: 

Hey another new member:welcome: earlmaster09 here:bong1: 

Hi UKgirl how's it going tonight? heres one for you:bong1: 

Stoped in for a :bong: then :bolt: to dinner.

Is SmokinMom sick I haven't seen her around the BHC or did Hubby put her bong out of reach again.Hey SM 

Load and waiting for y'll:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: 

:bong1: some g13's


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello follow BHC just droping in to say i hope everyone had a happy easter & a safe holiday weekend cheers...:aok: 

:bolt: :bong1: :bolt: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU and good night

I know the focus ain't great but ozzy got a new toy


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2009)

Long day any one else ready for a few :bong1: I know I am :bong2::bong2:

Here I will leave these for whoever :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU and head to Bed

Good night duck here these are for you:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Anyone else hsve at it :bong1: :bong1: 

Good night all and to all a good buzz


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Good Morning *UKgirl420, 4u2sm0ke,SmokinMom, Ozzie* :ciao: and the rest of the *BHC*.:ciao: Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2:

Overcast and 38f outside, if it rains, I guess I will be court house bound.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

goodmorning *duck* hers one for you :bong1:

*4u ,,,ozzy,,sm ,,,these are for you when you get here  :bong1::bong1::bong1: 

*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

hey ukgirl420 :ciao: here this :bong1: is for you. I have been up and doing the BIU  for awhile. Garden work :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*thanks duck :bong1:

we have good weather again ,,,,:woohoo:

took the little one to the coast yesterday ,,,once the wind dropped it was perfect for sitting back,,,B,I.U ..:bong1:,,






*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

*Happy Monday morning all.!*

Guys!!!  I am so psyched about this week.  Friday I get to meet several MPers.    In the meantime I am puff puff puffin away to try and get my tolerance up a little before I meet the heavy hitters.  :woohoo: 

So I can have a wake n bake if I want to right now.  My bong misses me.  Maybe I should go say hello and show her a lil love.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Show the luv *SmokinMom* Show the luv..:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*here mom ill join ya :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...Happy Monday  :bong:


*duck*...rainy and high of 65 today..lets stay in and :bong:

*ukgirl*...:heart:  lets you and I find a hideing spot:giggle::bong:

*ozzie*...hope Mom is feeling well this morning:bong:

*SmokeMom*...aint seen you in a while..you get a hold of my Taquilia:rofl:


*new members* ....please place BHC#  in signature so we can ID 
you..thanks




*EVERYONE*...Have a GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*:bong1: 

ok fellow bongers 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=451670#post451670*

show the :heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*hey 4u how about finding a spot in that shed of yours before the  4.20 switch :giggle:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU this Monday morning

Hey SM is see you back you bong musta been feeling abandoned:cry:  or thought you were cheating with:shocked:joint 

Moms feeling good and in good spirits about the surgery in the morning:clap: 

4u, UKgirl, SmokinMom and pcduck these are loaded for you to enjoy today:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: let me score some of that here's some g13 for everyone...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

hey there *earlmaster09* nice bong pic. Now all you need to do is go to the very first post on page 1 and pick a number that is not already taken, Pm Trillions of Atoms your request and number, then post your number in your sig

Whew that was a lot..Now lets :bong2::bongin:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

i pm'd trillions last night waiting for a reply, i requested 2121


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

:yay: :bong1: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

earlmaster09 said:
			
		

> i pm'd trillions last night waiting for a reply, i requested 2121



It may take TOA awhile before he gets back to ya..So if the number is not taken go ahead and put it in your signature, so that all members will know of your membership. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It may take TOA awhile before he gets back to ya..So if the number is not taken go ahead and put it in your signature, so that all members will know of your membership. :bolt::bong2:


  sweet, i figured it might take a bit


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

so these g13's im tokin on..., a buddy did a real gnarly sog scrog each bud is just one plant so they only maxed at like 12" for the biggest buds, smallest weight for one nug was 4.3 grams biggest weight was 31.somethin grams, he did a real proper job with those, i was happy to help him prune em up


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2009)

VERY NICE pipes fellas....WE GOT A FEW NEW MEMBERS!


i am running out the door right now but i will be back to give a warm hearted bong filled moment...

WELCOME GUYS!!!!

and i love the pieces!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

earlmaster09 said:
			
		

> sweet, i figured it might take a bit


 

:rofl:   didnt take that Long:giggle:   you special one you:bong:



*TOA*...:ciao:   here :bong1:  when you return..glad to see ya..Dam...hey *duck*...?..I need a Lighter man..and im outta matches..


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

one time i rolled some cardboard real tight and lit on the stove to smoke one, so janky, hopefully theres a gas station nearby....


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think its 420 out in the Atlantic somewhere right now, but what the funk? I just got this. I have bongs, bubblers, sherlocks, and hookahs, but I noticed the other day(while I was smoking:joint4 that I have no nice spoons to enjoy. Introducing the latest addition to my collection packed with some fresh lemon skunk for our smoking pleasure. I call it    "lowdoe baggins", but dont let the name fool you. Both whats in it and itself were not low doe. lol.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 13, 2009)

i dig i dig


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

I am a :bong1: myself and like doing :bong1: at the 20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   didnt take that Long:giggle:   you special one you:bong:
> 
> 
> 
> *TOA*...:ciao:   here :bong1:  when you return..glad to see ya..Dam...hey *duck*...?..I need a Lighter man..and im outta matches..



Hey *4u2sm0ke* just got me a 5 pack of lighters from Wally world, Do you want a blue one, a red one or a black one?...I will do a pretest for ya :bong2::bong2::bong2: yeah they work:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Monday Afternoon BHC!!!!

What a lovely high I am partaking in right now.  Hope all of you are as fortunate!!!

Hit it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

I am hitting it*SM* I am hitting it :bongin::bongin::bongin::bongin::bongin:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am a :bong1: myself and like doing :bong1: at the 20 :bong2::bong2:





Thats why the spoon thing never came up before now I guess.:laugh:  The blue :bong1: in my original post is my baby. So Im filling it now because you called me out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> I think its 420 out in the Atlantic somewhere right now, but what the funk? I just got this. I have bongs, bubblers, sherlocks, and hookahs, but I noticed the other day(while I was smoking:joint4 that I have no nice spoons to enjoy. Introducing the latest addition to my collection packed with some fresh lemon skunk for our smoking pleasure. I call it "lowdoe baggins", but dont let the name fool you. Both whats in it and itself were not low doe. lol.


 



Sweet...hows it hit?   Pass that Dank..over here to Seattle...Let me test

"Lowdoe baggins" :hubba:   Only top dollar  is spent on my pleasures:giggle:  thanks for shareing with us:bong:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Happy 420 Eastcoast! Have a rip a dis!:bong1: *              Its awesome, 4u! Thanks. I always check hole sizes b 4 I buy to make sure it rips.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke* just got me a 5 pack of lighters from Wally world, Do you want a blue one, a red one or a black one?...I will do a pretest for ya :bong2::bong2::bong2: yeah they work:stoned:


 


:rofl:  *duck   *you always make me laugh...what  you keeping the Green ones:lama:Ill take the *Black *one..along with that:bong1:  thanks:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> Thats why the spoon thing never came up before now I guess.:laugh: The blue :bong1: in my original post is my baby. So Im filling it now because you called me out.


 


:giggle:   we are partial to :bong1:  here....dont take personal...a new piece of glass is allways nice to see..especially a packed and ready  4me one:rofl:  how you doing *Chef*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy Monday Afternoon BHC!!!!
> 
> What a lovely high I am partaking in right now. Hope all of you are as fortunate!!!
> 
> Hit it.


 

:bong:


where you been  Girl?    You getting cold feet on that Cali trip?  Here :bong1:  this will help   Nice to see ya..:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

thought I would throw some Porn and Harvest with ya all...this is a 7 foot crystal..harvest at 8 weeks...it sure stretches ..dont recommend doing indoors..especially you *UKgirl420*:heart:  I do have one im doing outside will keep ya posted ..:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

No cold feet here.  Cannot friggin wait.

:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2009)

Lookin good there 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

:ciao:*   Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No cold feet here. Cannot friggin wait.
> 
> :woohoo:


 



:yay:  you be sure to bring back  full report ..and if ya can...hit up a PC  there and share:ciao:  good luck  have a Bong time


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

cleaning the :bong1: and getting ready to :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *Bangkok, Thailand*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

Im in *duck*..:bong:  but only for a bit..someone needs to clean this house:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

I am here and hitting it at the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2: here take this :bong1: and hit it like it is your job :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Good Evening BHCers I just got back had to drive 126 miles round trip just to flip a breaker back on for a sewer plant. 

Doc moved Moms surgery back to 5:00 pm tomorrow.

Thanks duck I needed it bad.:bong: :bong:  People just can't drive anymore.:rant: 

Heres one:bong1:  for you duck and one :bong1: for luck
And one just cause I don't give a hoot not what you thought I was going to say was it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

lol..you got that right :rofl: Now for the on the :20 :bong1: where is my :bong1:? 

Oh there it is..:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*goodevening fellow bongers :bong2:

wishing mom all the best for tomorrow ozzy 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. Watching those pigs reminded me of my Crystals from 2years ago. With 3 plants at 2.5" and 2 clones I yield 5oz. The clones took a beaten when my mom found them and unrooted them. They laid on my room floor for 8 hours. When I saw them I put them back on dirt and hide them. I gave my buddy the clones and he yield a pound each... Here's a hit for good old memories..........!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Did I miss the :20? :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> Wow. Watching those pigs reminded me of my Crystals from 2years ago. With 3 plants at 2.5" and 2 clones I yield 5oz. The clones took a beaten when my mom found them and unrooted them. They laid on my room floor for 8 hours. When I saw them I put them back on dirt and hide them. I gave my buddy the clones and he yield a pound each... Here's a hit for good old memories..........!


 
:holysheep:  a pound per plant ,,,,was these grown outdoors ?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Still doing :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

:bong: BIU this rounds on me:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Thanks UK, just back from Hospital, she looking forward to tomorrow and in good spirits.

:holysheep: 1lb per plant had to be outside most likely IME

Behind again duck here try to catch up:bong1: :bong1:

When I sign in there were 49 Members and 197 guest:shocked:  that's why the server is busy all the time MP is getting to popular. To much good advice bringing in all the riff raff:giggle:  that wants to argue all the time. :rant:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Not behind today.. a lot of busy server = Lots of :bong1:

I am :fly: :fly: :fly:



:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKGr0wer (Apr 13, 2009)

heres my babys


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

I is :bongin: on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*420 UK   :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

BIU and nite nite UK and duck Sweet dreams
The smilies window is server b again bummer


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Good Morning * *BHC*:ciao:

Today is a good day to BIU here 41f and raining
:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

sunny intervals with temps reaching a 59 high  looking outta the window looks like rain ,,

:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong2::bong2ass:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*morning duck  hit on this :bong1:

ozzy hope mum  gets sorted  today :bong1:

4u :heart: 4 when you get here :bong1:

sm  dont hit to hard :bong1:*


BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* I shall hit the :bong1: :bong2: and pass it back :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Wake N Bake time

Everything a go with mom at 5:00 pm Hospital just called want me to be there a 4:00. So I'll hang around here til then. Shes alittle mad that they took away her lifesaver's til after the surgery. The meds she is taking give her dry mouth. Wonder if they are a THC compound. 

Congrads SmokinMom on nomination for MVP first person in the race.:aok: 
Here's to you SM:bong1: Enjoy with LOVE

I pass these to you UKgirl and duck
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Enjoy them with LOVE 
eace:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

its not :20 but im loadin for whoevers smokin...:bong1: :bong: :bong: :yay: there ya go.. for whoever wants it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

earlmaster09 said:
			
		

> its not :20 but im loadin for whoevers smokin...:bong1: :bong: :bong: :yay: there ya go.. for whoever wants it


 

:bong:  thanks *earl*...:ciao:  :bong1:  back at ya


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong::bong:  for *Tuesday *:ciao:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

:stoned: :banana: :headbang2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:*4u2sm0ke* I will :bong1: with ya :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

Marky_J said:
			
		

> heres my babys


 

:ciao:*  Marky_J*...thats a nice piece..and what a way to start off a page..thanks...be sure to choose a BHC#  that has not been taken..(  some are useing the post #  there piece is in)  and put that in your signature...PM  *TOA*  from thread start with your info..and walla..you in:clap:    take care and be safe:bong:



oh  and :welcome:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao: *duck*...my friend..:bong:  here:bong1:  I need to do some transplanting.

going to a pretty place now...where the weed grows..be back in hour or so:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* I managed to get my gardening done before lights out at 10...so it is just BIU time till I leave to go for lunch:bong2::bong2: Here Ya go when ready :bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Break Time 

4u, 4uGREEN MOJO THAT'LL REALLY GET THE LADIES GROWING
Happy :farm: is a:stoned: :farm: 

Here duck:bong2: :bong2: for Tuesday

To you earlmaster09:bong1: :bong1: 

And to the next in line:bong1:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

aaaw i love more bowls,:bong: :bong: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:BIU People. Moms having the surgery and I'm the one getting nervious, smokin like a freight train:smoke1: :smoke1:  going backwards uphill :laugh: 


There waiting for y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong1: hope everything goes well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:  gotta grow  now  but  first:bong::bong::bong:    

and to the next member :bong1:


take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Independence, Missouri, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

im loadin for fortwanz minnesota its the 20 in five minutes:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :guitar:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whatzup, whatzup?! How goes it, everyone? I'm runnin a little behind today, but Happy four twenty everyone out west.:bong: :bong: :bong: Peace.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*goodevening  fellow bongers 

heres some fresh herb to pack  in your :bong:





ozzy these are for ya nerves :bong::bong::bong: ,,,shes gonna be fine  *


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice UKgirl420 real nice:bong2:

We are thinking of ya and your Mom Ozzie :bong:2

BIU 4u2sm0ke.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :giggle:   we are partial to :bong1:  here....dont take personal...a new piece of glass is allways nice to see..especially a packed and ready  4me one:rofl:  how you doing *Chef*?






I dont take it personally. I w/ jk. Im doin good 4u, thank you. Ive been chillin like a villian. Going to start a GJ soon. Youll have 2 swing through.eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*anyone want to take a hold of this :bong: ?*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

:bong2: on the :20 Seattle and thanks *UKgirl420* if it hadn't been waiting I would not have made the :20 Here Ia m done :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*thanks duck :bongin: anyone else want hit one up ?*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Mom had no problem everything went fine.. I'm smoking at full steam ahead:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

BIU BHCers
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Yaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh-Whooooooooooo:yay: :banana:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

:48: Here chef party with me :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 
Bong and dobbies going at the same time Work for me:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey UKgirl,4u smokinMom and duck these are for you all to enjoy with my thanks and love

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Goodmorning *BHC *:ciao:


Thanks *ozzy *great news about mom :yay:

*BIU*its wake n bake  :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:
Time to get it going and BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:
Great new Oz :aok:
Here UKgirl420 packed one for ya :bong1:

Another rainy day 40f and very dreary


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

*thanks duck 

ohh im going dizzy after that one :stoned:

quick someone take it from me :giggle::bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> I dont take it personally. I w/ jk. Im doin good 4u, thank you. Ive been chillin like a villian. Going to start a GJ soon. Youll have 2 swing through.eace:


 



:ciao:  *chefboy*....be sure to put a link in signature so i can find it easy  okay:aok:  Untill then  hold this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *thanks duck *
> 
> *ohh im going dizzy after that one *
> 
> *quick someone take it from me *


 


:ciao::heart: give me that :bong1: b4 you drop it:giggle:


:bong::bong::bong: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to the next member:bong1: packed full of *Ukgirl420* weed:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

ozzydiodude
 
Mom had no problem everything went fine.. I'm smoking at full steam ahead:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:[/quote said:
			
		

> :yay: great news my friend..Lets keep her in a healthy state...take her lifesavers back...tel her they are from BHC..;ciao: enjoy the rest of this fine day:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao::heart: give me that :bong1: b4 you drop it
> 
> 
> :bong::bong::bong: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to the next member:bong1: packed full of *Ukgirl420* weed:lama:


 
ohh and back to me By the looks of it :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

hey *4u2sm0ke*:ciao::bong2: How is it going today?

Flipping raining here again so it will be a good day to BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Be careful *UKgirl420*  no rookie mistakes allowed here so do not drop the bong.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...need to meet up with a fella  on a Job  proposal...and do some weeding:giggle:  and of coarse:bong:  looks like a nice day  comeing my way...:bong:


*Ukgirl*:heart:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 15, 2009)

howdy *bhc*
havent been in for a while,
doesnt mean I havnt been hittin my :bong1:  :holysheep: 
 such a nice day outside, hard to beleive it was snowing
for me a week ago... not too long till the outdoor gets setup.

later, *Bhc*

:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong:Good morning everyone

the first thing they let Mom have was a lifesaver they didnot want her to drink anything for a little while. Just a sip of water then a lifesaver.She said"I can tell a difference" as soon as she woke up after the surgery.

ENjoy the day BHCers with these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Ive been a little under the weather, sorry about that.  I just want to be in peak form for my trip on Friday.  I'm still here tho.  

Bong hits for all!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

Here SM these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  are for you to build up your stamina, for the Cali trip. Happy token 

Who's next it:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  ready for you

Time to:bolt: to see Mom later all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

Here i am *ozzie*...:bong:  thanks...and thats great news on you Mom...what is her fav   Lifesaver?  I  :heart: the Orange ones

*Mom*...Have a great time...ill be waiting anxiously  for a FULL  report..well maybe that that full:giggle:


*TDOC*...glad to see ya...The weather here is up and down..but  lokks to be nice today:aok:  fire up  that rotto tiller..after fireing this:bong:  :ciao:



Just Cured some *PurpleBud*..  about  3 ounces...throwing up on the Table...Help yer selfs:bong::watchplant:

Ripping this one 4U..*Mom*:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Sydney Australia :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Hope ya feel better before Friday SM :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Well it has finally quit raining :yay:
Now if only those temps would move up
Maybe if I started a bunch of small fires....:bongin::bongin::bongin::bongin:

Happy 4:20 St. Louis :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2009)

:ciao:  Boise..Idaho..its 4:20   and im :bong:


Suns been shinning on me all Day  *duck*...wish i could send some your way..But  i can send you this :bong1:  Gotta Grab  kids from school  and back to digging holes..:rofl:  oh  and lights just came on as well...A Farmers work is never done..just a few :bong::bong::bong:  :ciao:



*Ozzie*...Hope moms doing well:heart:..made up a gallon of you bug  repelent..gave them a Good spraying  right at lights out..and no  fans...Lights just came on  and will let ya know..thanks my friend..Here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish you could send me some sun too *4u2sm0ke* it may just peek out here before sunset But thanks for offering :bong1: I think I will :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao: 

ok uk girl has just woke up and needs to wake n bake for the 3rd time today :rofl:

anyone care to join me 

:bong1::bong::bong1::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

* Smokmom  i  can see you :giggle: get your laughing gear round this :bong1: 
relax and dream of cali *


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 15, 2009)

Thought I would post the family, thats Grimmace, Krill, Yellowstone, Dr. Suess, The Madhatter, The colosus of clout, Beaker...and one lonely no-namer    Requesting #1969


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

*very nice shockeclipse ,,

BIU :bong1::bong::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey There BHC:ciao:... Doing a quick BIU before lights come on at 10 
:bong::bongin::bong1::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening all Join me in a round

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Mom:aok:  Doc are thinking about going in again they are not happy about a led placement Everything works fine. Mom feels great.

UKgirl I'm Green with invy


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm happy as shiz! I got my lights and ballast today. 1000W switchable harvest pro, the matching hood and my bulbs for about 300 bones(I sound like a kid). So Ive been Tim the tool man all day, buying materials and building shelves and other stuff. Im freakin exhausted and Im firin up this bizong and passin it down the page! Its the kill fo rill.:bong2: :bong1: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU And pass this on down the line
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hey kid I mean chef dont stay up all night thinking about all the great smoke thats coming your way:hubba:  

4u Moms fav is sugar-free mint lifesavers flavors suck in sugar-free. Only mint I had to go get a Special Dark hershey tonight for her. the dinner they served, My dead dog would get up and bit you if you put it in his dish:laugh:

*4U TURN ON THE FAN!!!!!* 

shock load them up:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

:fly:
:bong::bong:
:fly::fly::fly:
:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 15, 2009)

*UK 420 :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

:stoned: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: goodnight bhc


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 16, 2009)

:joint4:

I'm ready for ya vente de abril


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* :ciao:

Today is a great day to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Not a cloud in the sky sunny  and 34f outside, Spring is trying to get here.:bong2::ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

goodmorning *bhc 


:bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Thought I would post the family, thats Grimmace, Krill, Yellowstone, Dr. Suess, The Madhatter, The colosus of clout, Beaker...and one lonely no-namer  Requesting #1969


 


:ciao:   that looks like a good #  now PM  *Trillion* from the thread start...tell him  the post #  your pieces are in..and the BHC#  you chose..then place that BHC#  in your signature so we can recognize you in the boards..And be proud to be a BHC member..:bong:  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone :bong:


*duck*..glad you have some sun..i was able to my purplebud  and a crystal  it the garden yesturday..will keep you posted on them..

*ozzie*...get Mom some dark chocolate  and be sure to tell her its from the Gang  here on MP..I did turn fans on..and do like the stuff  thus far..will let you know my findings..

*smokemom*...here  :bong1:  practice up..tomarrow is the BIG  day:ciao:


*UKgirl420*...:heart:  happy Thursday  :bong:


*allgrownup*...not sure what you said...but it sounds like you offered me this :bong1:  :giggle::bong:


and to the next *member*....:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

*dont mind if i do 4U ,,and happy thursday to you to :heart:


whose next in line for it  :bong1::bong1:


mom dont forget to drop in today and BIU before the trip :lama:
ill keep one for ya :bongin:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* just got my gardening done, lights out at 10:aok: Leaves more time for :bong1:, don't like messing up in the garden when :stoned:

Hey *SmokingMom* Have a safe trip and a wonderful time and don't forget to *BIU*:bong2: and bring back many stories too :bong2:

Hi there *UKgirl420* Thanks for the :bong1: I will hit it now :bong2: and pass it on to the next member :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys.  

I have to be at the airport at 4:45 am.  YUCK!  If you know me, you know I am *not* a morning person.  I am too afraid to sleep on the plane since I snore.  Don't want everyone hearing me.  Maybe I'll have a nice person next to me that I can ask to elbow me hard should I start sawing logs.   

But for now.....where's my bong?

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning everybody.

Time for many :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: than set and wait for doc to call. they are going to go back in and change the position of a led on the pacemaker. the nurse said they do this all the time and is nothing to worry about. That's easy for them to say..

4u I hope it works for you as good as it does for me. them bugs will drive you batty.

Ukgirl an duck these are for y'll:bong1: :bong1: 

SM Hope the person beside you on the plane can only say one word"*Sleep*" Here's one :bong1: for your daily workout


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

Only have time for a quick *BIU* session :bong2::bong2:
The sun is shining and have many things to do :bolt::bong2:

The heck with the snoring * SmokinMom*, what about the drool? :rofl:

Hey *Oz* those nurses never put me at ease either, for some reason. Here have a :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2009)

No drool amazingly enough pc.  

Man, I am highhhh.  How about you?

Hit it!!

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIUDocs say everything fine for now they're happy with everything.:banana: :yay: 

Smokem:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  and enjoy live Its to short as it is

SmokinMom Rush A Passage to Bangkok on max Volume ring off the hills right now 

Next:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent choice of tunage ozzy.    And glad to hear your mom is doing well.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Break Time :bongin: :bongin: 

:headbang2: :headbang: Suns out 63 degree F Just tranplanted 48 Hot peppers Hit a couple then back to the grind 96 tomatoes:doh: :farm: work is never done.

Have at 'em:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

That is great news *Ozzie* I will do a :bong1: for her speedy recovery:bong2:

Are you practicing your :bongin: *SmokinMom* Remember you are going out there with the big boys. Gonna be tough to keep up :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## King Bud (Apr 16, 2009)

:beatnik: 

Cheers everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bong: Bong it up it's Break time 

Thanks PC I slide this at you:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 4u

Hey king bow to these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey king bow to these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 



:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...off to do some chores..lots to do  4/20  comeing fast..but  first:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

*good evening BHC 

time to BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bongin: :bongin: :bong: I'll have a quick one then back to tranplanting:farm: 

You'ens injoy these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Have a good Evening:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

*goodevening again  my favourite bongers  

well im :fly: and fully packed bongs are awaiting you all :bong::bong1::bongin::bong2: 

help ya selves *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thank UKgirl now I am ready for dinner How is everything your way this evening. I'll slide these your way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Theres one:bong1: :bong1:  here foryou SM pre flight nerve relaxant


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Its fridayyyy FRIdayyyyy FRIDAYYYYYYY PARTY on Dudes and Dudetts:bong2: :joint:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 17, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Its fridayyyy FRIdayyyyy FRIDAYYYYYYY PARTY on Dudes and Dudetts:bong2: :joint:


As soon as I wake up......


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Sunny Friday Morning:ciao:
The weather outside is sunny and 40f and to get to 70 this afternoon:woohoo:

Now is the time to BIU. Lots of stuff to do today:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: and packed one for the next member :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks duck thats the way to start the day.  Heres a couple back at you:bong1: :bong1: 

Ditto on the temp and sunshine here 

UKgirl and 4u I'll slide these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: your ways


Who's next it's ready:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*thanks ozzy 

sure need them ,,,had a power cut all morning ,,6 hr later they finally sort it out :spit:

:ciao: duck 

and 4u:heart: ill keep this one clean  :bong:till ya get here  :giggle:

happy friday BHC 

B I U :bong1::bong1::bong1:

mom i hope you arrived safely :lama:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

:ciao: *UKgirk420* 

Oh thats right *SmokinMom* is :fly: :fly: I wonder if she did a bunch of :bong1: before takeoff. :laugh:

Have a Bong of a Day Everyone..:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone..


*duck*...that was the weather i had yesturday...today  rainy  but supose to clear...enjoy  it  after This:bong1:

*ozzie*..Happy Saturday:rofl:

*smokeinMom*...FULL REPORT  and remember...no matter how tempting it is to try and take some smoke back with ya..ya cant..Try sending it to you self:spit:   have fun

*UKgirl*..:heart::bong:  you Rock My World:lama:


*Marsrover1*....:ciao::bong:


and to the next member:bong1:


----------



## Rambler (Apr 17, 2009)

Its 8 o clock 
:bong::bong::bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*evening BHC 


its 4,20 somewhere so lets all BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi *UKgirl420*:ciao:  sounds like a wonderful idea :bongin:

Just got back from the big city, did a BIU, and now I am :fly: but still :bong2::bong2: here have the next hit :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thanks ,,,:bong:,,,
well bedtime for the rugrats  

see you all soon :lama:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Rambler said:
			
		

> Its 8 o clock
> :bong::bong::bong::bong:
> :bong::bong::bong::bong:


 

:ciao:   Great to see ya  :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Boots are off bong is on HOOOHA


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*ok where is everyone :bolt:


ill :bong1: alone till the next bonger comes along and selects one of these 
:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Evening all it's bong time smokem like you'll have fresh cured tomorrow 

next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

its that time again *4,20 seattle 

4u:heart: this ones for you :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl*:bong:  sorry I missed  the 420...busy  in shed getting it ready  or flower shed..just  stopping by  for a few :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep *4u2sm0ke* I am here for only a short BIU session too.
Lights come on at 10. So I is gonna hit a few :bong2::bong2::bong2: and pass to the next member :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

remodel  is now in progress.:bong:  will bring more pics Later on the remodel..enjoy your Saturday:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *Taiohae, Marquesas Islands, France * it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice Jungle *4u2sm0ke*:aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks *duck*...i  removeing  the walls  that made the flower room..and will have one BIG Flower room...I  have way more plants then I am supose too:rofl:  and calling this "*Seattle in green*"  lots to do..but  first:bong::bong::bong::bong:  here :bong1:  its fairly clean:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong:Break Time 

Good evening duck 4u have one with me:bong1: :bong1:

Docs sending mom back to Nursing home for 30 day rehab then she's coming home:yay:   

Here's for UKgirl and SM when they are by.:bong1: :bong1:

Heres one for anyother members or newbies:bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

What is that stuff? insulation that is shining ,You are using for walls?

Thanks for the :bong1: :bong2::bong2::bong2: clean and ready :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Great news Ozzie :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What is that stuff? insulation that is shining ,You are using for walls?
> 
> Thanks for the :bong1: :bong2::bong2::bong2: clean and ready :bong1:


 

its  insolation  wrap...comes in a roll 4.5 ft  by  250 ft...they use it to cover the insolated extior walls on commercial buildings..the crew left a roll behind a long time ago..i scored..its  70% reflective  and 94%  fireproof.i even  lit it to see if it would burn..it didnt even  light..so anyway  when i buit my grow rooms in shed  I insollated the walls and cielling  and then  put this up...they have  4 inch  tape  like this too that i use..I just finished adding some with some new Milar..its looking good:hubba: ..now  lets Hit this :bong1:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't come by here (The BHC) nearly enough. I miss it. Here's a big 'ol :bong: for me, and a big 'ol :bong: for anyone who wants one! I wish I could share with all of you, I love sharing! I also have some good Mexican beer, not corona, real Mexican beer! :48:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 17, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I don't come by here (The BHC) nearly enough. I miss it. Here's a big 'ol :bong: for me, and a big 'ol :bong: for anyone who wants one! I wish I could share with all of you, I love sharing! I also have some good Mexican beer, not corona, real Mexican beer! :48:



Im drinkin butt-wiser and Im not a 'member' of the club, but I'll hit this tater and have another swig of booze in honer of your promotion

Ps: My bong was stolen. Left it at a buddies house, it got broken into..they took my bong and left a 'real live' TURD in his toilet, raided his fridge and bolted....probably traded it for crack.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Budweiser is the King of beers brother, my usual favorite. I didn't buy this mexican beer, I'm just drinking it. I buy my beer in cans, that way at the end of the month I can trade the cans at the scrap yard and get a free case, if they could just attach a beer distributor it would save me a lot of paper work and time!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 18, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Budweiser is the King of beers brother, my usual favorite. I didn't buy this mexican beer, I'm just drinking it. I buy my beer in cans, that way at the end of the month I can trade the cans at the scrap yard and get a free case, if they could just attach a beer distributor it would save me a lot of paper work and time!



Dude, I say, "buy 12 cases..get one free" I keep all my cans too, and a few months back aluminum was around 75 cents a pound..so I would litteraly trade my cans in once a month and buy the $19.99 30pck of bud with the loot. I drink alot of beer.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm the same way, scrap is way down now though. I don't care, glass is worthless to me and at least I get something for the cans. You get used to the taste and prefer it after a while, lol. i drink a lot of beer too, just remember, beer isn't just for breakfast, it's a great afternoon snack and can be really great in the evenings, for dinner, or just before bed as a sort of midnight snack.:bong::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC,,




:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: Bong Hit for bed The real nightcap

Candle and turkey I take my last drink of Brandywine to y'll
And pass you this:bong1: 

Heres around for y'll Ukgirl duck, and 4u:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*thanks ozzy 

just what the doctor ordered :bong1::bong1:


heres to the next member 

:bong1: :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

and here's to the next.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Ozzy, did you call me candle???:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

cadlakmike  Ozzy said:


> i think he did :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> and on to the next :bong1:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think he did too, i've been called *a lot* worse though.:rofl: I'll take that :bong1: and pass a :bong1:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 18, 2009)

hey *trillions of atoms* I would like to join the BHC please 

and my number will be *BHC #308*

gracias- i'll post some pics of my pieces later


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7362http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7362I ever show yall my home made bong? just threw some junk i had laying around together and slapped a few stickers on it. theres no carb it has a slider bowel


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 18, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Budweiser is the King of beers brother, my usual favorite. I didn't buy this mexican beer, I'm just drinking it. I buy my beer in cans, that way at the end of the month I can trade the cans at the scrap yard and get a free case, if they could just attach a beer distributor it would save me a lot of paper work and time!


 
I hate to be a bearer of bad news guys but there is strong evadence of drinking out of alum cans and cooking untensils ect....linking it to alsimmers and
 arthritis i would recommend glass you cant put a price on your health or better still brew your own get them glass bottles with the rubber stoppers on top  lol there kool


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong2::bong2: Sunny :bong2: 50f :bong2: biu :bong2: wake-n-bake :bong2:
:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*goodmorning duck:ciao:

sunny here with light winds a high of 55 


here help yourself :bong1: :bong2::bongin::bong:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: Morning duck, UKgirl whow are y'll this beautiful morning TIME to WAKE N BAKE 

Cadlakmike you can:hitchair: between the :bong: and beer and moonshine it's a wonder I was even able to type and all
I ain'y saying I was drunk but vision was in 4-d:laugh: Take this :bong1: with my"I sorry" Hava a good time on earth our rides will be here some day.

Marsrover you are like me to much time on your hands. Red Green would be proud of you.:laugh:  

Moms moving to Nursing Home for a 28 day rehab to build her strength up and get use to pacemaker. The difference is like night and day, In the way she is feeling. I Bought her a Special bar wraped it up and tagged it "From the BHC".First question who's the BHC? Told her and she said "Break out a top bud for them to smoke" Then "How do you all pass thing to each other with those computers." 

Have at these Mom loaded them for all
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*...its Saturday Morning and Im :bong:

*duck*...68f  and sunny...Sons Baseball game comeing up:yay:

*ozzie*..great news on Mom..please be sure to tell her to relax and let that pacemaker  settle in..

*Mike  &  Turkey*.....enjoy  your beers..I dont drink beer..it makes me pee way to much...I do  favor  a taquilia   from time to time..enjoy  you beers and :bong1:

*SmokeinMom*...hope you are enjoying that CAli weather..


*UKgirl420*...Heart:  here :bong1:  its waiting 4U




take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey *trillions of atoms* I would like to join the BHC please
> 
> and my number will be *BHC #308*
> 
> gracias- i'll post some pics of my pieces later


 


:ciao: when you post your piece...PM  *TOA *...tell him your #  and the post your pic is in..Place your BHC#  in your signature  so we can ID  you in the forrum..and let me be the first to welcome you  here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:*BIU* :bong2::ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

okay *duck*...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:ciao: :bong:



:bolt:Baseball  game..My Little slugger is  headed to the Majors:yay:  yeah  I know hes only 10:giggle:  But  I emailed some scouts..hell they taken them  outta little league now..why not Elementry:lama:

check back later...Hold this :bong1:  till I return


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers Time to :bolt: Mom moving to Nursing home this afternoon. :yay: 

Planning to take a wark in the woods with the old trusty shovel.

Have a great Day and enjoy one of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

That didnt sound good  *ozzie*..:rofl:  Im sure I read it wrong:giggle:  Happy Farming:ciao:  say  hey to Mom:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:ciao: *  Stanley, Falkland Islands, United Kingdom * it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong:The :20 is almost here

I ment walk in the woods. I should have pass on the moonshine this morning. Old trusty shovel is the most important tool in the grow. If the ground ain't ready the plants will not grow good.

How little 4u do in the game today?

Toke til smoke rolls out your ears:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

hey *ozzie*..:bong:  he is dominateing this year..he went 2 for 3  and made some great Moves..A nother Dad made it clear he Thought Me little slugger should be in Little league:giggle:  but  he wanted one one more year with his classmates..he was ready but :confused2: (is it my fault  thier Dad didnt play ball earlyier in life)..and this is going to build his Confo..for next season..when he ROOKIE of the year:yay:  we just watch make sure his head dont swell like his Dads:rofl:   Here  :bong1:  i gotta go  get those tommatos a growing:bong::bolt:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

just picked up the bong you left 4u:heart:,,thanks just what the doc ordered 
after a day of sick rugrats 
:clap: on the littleman winning ,,:woohoo: 

ozzy great news on mom ,,,,,


duck ,,hope the weather stayed good :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Break Time smoke up and enjoy a little sunshine

Next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
And clean it this time when your done


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

* why does the job of cleaning the bong allways fall on me 

tut tut tut ,,,

well enjoy :bong::bong:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Bong time thanks UKgirl i'm glad you cleaned it for me, but families all here so it's
:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  tonight bomb fire going go. Had to roll 1/2 dozen so I popped online and did :bong: :bong: to get me started.eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*enjoy your eveing ozzy ,,im partial to a :tokie: or too 


but for now :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* Time for a little *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Weather was great all day yesterday*UKgirl420*.. I think I over did it. Sore all over.:bong2:

:yay: for the 2-3 *4u2sm0ke*...Dads heads are allowed to swell...Not so good for the Little ballplayer.Head will not fit in batting helmet :rofl:

Sounds like *Ozzie* had a party last night.

Well back to this little *BIU* session :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Goodmorning / afternoon BHC it beautiful sunny sunday  :ciao:

quick :bong: before :bolt: just seen the time shops shut in 30 mins 

bbl enjoy :bong::bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * why does the job of cleaning the bong allways fall on me *
> 
> *tut tut tut ,,,*
> 
> *well enjoy :bong::bong:*


 


:rofl:   I plead the 5th:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Sunday *BHC*  :bong:

70f  and sunny ..gooing to go get sore again today *duck*:giggle:  ozzie...How does Mom like the Home?  Are the staff friendly?  Hope she gets well enough to come home soon..*Ukgirl*..:heart:  :bong:  


*SmokeinMom*...Hope your enjoying Cali:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning duck,ukgirl and 4u

pillow did not want to let go of my head. clouding up for :shocked: rain after while.

Hope everyone had a good Sat. 4u that boy better get his ice cream today baseball superstars need sugar. 

4u if that head gets any bigger, you will have to be tied down and move out of the air plane flight patern:giggle: 

UKgirl here:bong1: :bong1: fresh and clean just for you

Duck 4u, y'll get the dirty ones:bong1: :bong1:  when she is done. eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Duck 4u, y'll get the dirty ones  when she is done.



That ok I am cleaning my :bong1: now anyways...Here nice and clean for ya Ozzie:bong1::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks Duck

Hit these til the smoke alarms goes off.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Time to clean up the yard. Everybody comes to party, but no one helps clean up. I know why making a family party spot was a mistake now. the %^*$ get drunk and don't clean up. Had to knock a cussin out last night, I don't care who you are If you get to drunk to drive in my book, You stay the night period. I have tents and a barn full of hay theres always a place to sleep it off. The women get the extra bedrooms in the house. Men wost of the time where ever they pass out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:rofl:  we all must be doing some cleaning of the :bong1:  

now time to get it dirty..:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep cleaning :bong1: and panning for gold:rofl::rofl:
:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: panning for GoldI'm planting more Green today..

Bong hits for breakfast the true breakfast of chumpians. It expands the lungs for better swimmers:giggle: 

Another round
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong:


Here is some green for the page....

I have decided to do a SCROG with My Mother Frosting outside..this will be fun   also  is a pic in the little blue container of a Purple Male I cloned after 4 weeks into flower..was going to let him sit there and become root bound..But am stating to think about setting him free it the woods.  And a pic  of me best friend " *Daisy*".okay  its 4/20  and shed becomes SEATTLE in green now..Ill keep ya posted:bolt::bong:


Take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

looking good *4u2sm0ke*

Although Daisy does not seem to impressed.:laugh:
My dog is not to impressed with mine either, just wants to get in my way..:laugh:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong: Poor Daisy:cry:  nobody pets her, all daddy does is play with plants. 

The rain is getting here again. I'll never get everythiny tilled. the way the rain is a doing this year.

Have one or two 4u & duck
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

UKgirl & SM theres here for you:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: , when y'll stop in.


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Apr 19, 2009)

my neighbor has my water pipe, i got a vape, its beast, if i get a bong  again im getting a rok-it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

mine too..Last year I was doing my GIANT pumkins..and she would go and Lay right in the Middle and crush the big leafs..lol..she is an old dog..and likes to lay in the freshly tilled dirt..its cooler..this summer I did all my stuff on mounds and with cages..so she wont get any ideas:giggle:  have a great day:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong:  oh  she gets lots of :heart: *ozzie*..she just bummed kids are gone for weekend..no one to throw Ball...Dads got lots to do  b4  rains come here again..:ciao:  :bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

xxsourdieselxx said:
			
		

> my neighbor has my water pipe, i got a vape, its beast, if i get a bong again im getting a rok-it


 


go get that water pipe :bong:  and loan it to me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

good evening *BHC *:ciao: 
thanks* ozzy* .:bong:...:yay: its sun/mon morn ..uniforms are ironed ,,bong is packed and kids are back at school in appox 8 hr s :woohoo: its been a long 2 weeks :hairpull:
well is officially *,,420..09* in the *uk *,,and just waiting for seattle to hit the *4.20 *:heart: *4u*
*mom *waiting on ya return 
*duck ,*did ya find any gold ?

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle, Washington*...it"s 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

I found enough gold to get a few :bong1: in :bong2::bong2: passing to the next member:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

:bong: Evening all how is everyone this sunday even/monday morn

:aok: Hope all had good weekend. Rain moved in. 
Time to eat and mist the clones. 

Smoke one then smoke two pass three you coughin fool:giggle: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

SmokinMom has been spotted in Cali, at the MP reunion. Notice she has the BHC in her heartNow Hit one for us SM...:bolt::bong2:

Rumor is she want to do a hit out of each :bong1:

:rofl: MIss ya SM


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

:doh:  I shoulda Gone to cali:hubba:  :bong:


Happy Sunday Everyone:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Get in the *M0kem0bile* and drive. How many :bong1: stops between Cali and the shed? 

Talk about :bong1: stops:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*:bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:bong: Good night all
Sweet dreams even sweeter after SM pict:hubba: :hubba: :woohoo: :woohoo: :clap: 

Enjoy :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and PEACE


----------



## King Bud (Apr 20, 2009)

Time for the nice ending to a long day.

Anyone care to share? :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*time to :bong1: then say goodbye :ciao: 
allmost time to wake the kids for school :yay:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 20, 2009)

Evening all...

:bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*HAPPY 420 BHC 

:bong: :bong: :bong:

*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Morning

Jeez another rainy day here 52f but raining next 2 days.

Well enough of the dreary weather, lets BIU,BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*420 somewhere :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

Gardening is done for another week, except for topping off the buckets.:aok:

Now I can sit back and enjoy a few :bong1: amongst friends.:bong2::bong2: here your turn :bong1:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

Morning BHC 4/20 EVERYWHERE!


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 20, 2009)

bhc whattttupppp heres the last of the g13 for the glorious fortwanzika, oh and heres some rice krispies we made as well:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:bong: Good Morning All

Join me in a wake n bake:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Another day of rain 

Got up water all over the basement, Hot water heater went bad. Time to :bolt: to lowes. 

Next member smoke them and relax I gotta do some :doh:  work

:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

what a bummer on the water heater at least it is raining outside, since you have to be inside.

I am gonna do a little biu session myself :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: Good Morning All
> 
> Join me in a wake n bake:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> ...


Look into those "flash heaters" not sure what they are actually called, but they only heat water when you turn on your faucet and its unlimited.  Save on utilities and have almost instant unlimited hot water.  My parents have one and its amazing to take showers at their house....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *420 somewhere :bong::bong:*


 


:ciao:  4/20  All  DAY :lama: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*...its 4/20  Here in Seattle :yay:  and you know what that meens:bong:  yup  we are in the start of Seattle of GREEN:lama:  a few more minor details..will post up something Later 4U..until then hold this:bong1:  and hit it all day  its 4/20


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Evening all...
> 
> :bong: :bong:


 



:ciao:   *NAVY*....Nice to see ya  Happy 4/20:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 20, 2009)

*just popping in for a quick one :bong:


*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 4/20 to Everyone here at the BHC ...Hope everyone's got their buds and :bong1: in hand :bong: ...Here's a few buds for those without right now ...This :bong1: is 4u :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Look into those "flash heaters" not sure what they are actually called, but they only heat water when you turn on your faucet and its unlimited. Save on utilities and have almost instant unlimited hot water. My parents have one and its amazing to take showers at their house....


 
Why I have free natural gas on my land. Just replaced with 80 gal wirlpool lifetime warrenty.

I agree with useing less energy, and the "flash heaters" are good. But when the electric is off no hot water.

Man is it ever :tokie: time I like to smoke one for every 4:20 I see when I am away from the house. Today before I got Home 24 X:tokie: =:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 20, 2009)

happy 4-20-09 all!!! I saved some special smoke for today, grandaddy purp... Its so sappy you have to cut it with scissors and it smell soooo sweet.... Anyone want a bongload?


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   *NAVY*....Nice to see ya  Happy 4/20:bong:



Hey 4U!!  How have you been?

Happy 4:20 on 4:20 everyone!!!

:bong:  :bong:

BIU BHC !!! 

This be our sacred moment!!!

:bong1: :bong2: :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder how the reunion is going.  I loved the pic of SmokinMom a few pages back.  :rofl:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Apr 20, 2009)

hey fellow bhc its happy 420 day :headbang2: :bolt: :bong1: :banana: :bongin: :bong2: :bong: :smoke1: :48: :aok:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 20, 2009)

You 2 leafs, hope your eyes are as red as mine :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

:ciao: *BIU?* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:joint: :joint: On #16 of 24 and Ozzy:fly: :fly: :fly: 

4/20/09Today is the day "Everyone MUST get STONED"

Enjoy your time at MP for the next time server may be busy

:ciao: Guest

Here members :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:joint: :joint: On 20 of 24 and Ozzy was just about flown the coup.

Have BHCers :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Cali must have kept SmokinMom:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> happy 4-20-09 all!!! I saved some special smoke for today, grandaddy purp... Its so sappy you have to cut it with scissors and it smell soooo sweet.... Anyone want a bongload?


 


I do...:bong:  thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:joint: :joint: A joint for every time i saw 4;20 today is a plastering smokeout 22 of 24 I will make it before midnight lighting 23 now. 

How are you 4u? those chubby checks need a :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: til the smoke rolls out your ears:rofl:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 20, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> I wonder how the reunion is going. I loved the pic of SmokinMom a few pages back. :rofl:


 I was wondering the exact same thing ... Any insight as to who all went ??? Wish i would've had the cash to make it out there... Welp, here's yet another :bong1: for 2day  Happy 420 Folks :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

:tokie: :yay: # 24 going up in smoke and I think I'm see stars on a cloudy night from my basement:laugh: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace: 
Enjoy 4/20/2009 is passing fast


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Down to the last 20 of 4/20 on my end ...Here's one for all my peers here at BHC :bong: Load 'em up :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Smoke it If ya Got it :bong2: It's been a great day  BIU folks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

heres to the end of 4/20:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  its 4/21..:bong:


*SmokeinMom*...Where are you..you didnt get :cop:  try to smuggle that legal cali weed home did ya:giggle:  we are just Dieing here to know the scoop and ****..:rofl: realy did want to bring me sweetleaf down..maybe next time..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc:ciao:

:bong1::bong1: *


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Good morning *UKgirl420*:ciao: *4u2sm0ke*:ciao:*Ozzy*:ciao:and *SmokinMom* :ciao:

Time for a morning wake-n-bake.:bong2::bong2::bong2:
40f, breezy,with showers.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*morning duck :bong1:


its a lovely sunny day here in the uk reaching the mid 60s ,

ladies are basking in the afternoon sun 

What a great time to BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Suppose to be dreary the next couple of days.

But my buds are getting bigger in my garden

It is always a good time to biu *UKgirl420* :bong2::bong2: here your turn:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*thanks :bong1:

and



i suppose i better pass it on :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all yet's all have a Wake N Bake

How is UKgirl and duck this morning? The rain is here again today with temp's in the 50's. 

SmokinMom must have had to stay in Cali for advance bong hitting training or is recovering from overtoker's coma.:giggle: 


Here's a few
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: to help you all through your day.eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*uk girl* is :fly: this afternoon :giggle:

thanks for asking *ozzy *,,,

:bong1::bong1::bong1:

*sm *is not due home till today ,,,give the lady a chance guys 

but heres 1 for ya safe return :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Ozzy:ciao: 


> SmokinMom must have had to stay in Cali for advance bong hitting training or is recovering from overtoker's coma.



I vote overtoker's coma:laugh:
I think SM is a very fast learner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Duck, I vote for overtokers to.:giggle: 
UK If she is due back today to will be Thurs. or Fri. before she remembers how to turn the computer on, much less type:laugh: 

Hey SmokinMom   

Enjoy the day with :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

*Ozzy*
When she does return, she will be drinking straight whiskey, smoking cigs,have a deep-n-husky voice, and start her stories with "If only you could have seen, what I saw..." :laugh:
:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is the green for this page 

And a few :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*shes a sweet one duck 


:bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice Duck...Lets pack it in this here new 4/20 bubbler  just got it:yay:  here :bong1:  help me Bake it in..:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

:bong:  :ciao:*duck*...I thought some outdoor green was need 4 page as well ...Going to do SCROG  outside..useing my mother "*Frosting*"

this looks to be a fun one:lama:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

oh....*Sorry  *72...maybe 75  sunny  again:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*goodevening BHC  


nice new bong 4U

:bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Break time as in let break that baby in 4u:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

You still celibrating the kid back in school UKgirl? have another:bong1:  to help your party on.

Next BHCer has one waiting on them:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice :bong1: *4u2sm0ke*

SCROG or to keep the wildlife out? I thought wildlife at first:laugh:

Well might as pack another :bong1: and give that new girl a workout *4u2sm0ke* :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Good Morning all. Iam I all alone on hump day. A little wake and bake to start the day,

Rain and temp 39 degree F and wind chill 29 degree F and to is to be 80 this weekend. I think Mother Nature is :confused2: 

Well when y'll get here there loaded and waiting:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning *BHC* :ciao: 

 *Where ya at SmokinMom?*

Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Same report for me *Ozzy*


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey there Bongers 

Everyone is well I trust?

I've got a large pile busted up.  Anyone in for a good 4:20 burn?

:bong:  :bong:   :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 22, 2009)

Ha Ha. 

4:20!!!

:bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 22, 2009)

:bong:  ,  :bong:  ,  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 22, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao: 

been trying to get on all day(server busy) to biu :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

Where  are you SmokinMom?

Biu everyone :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening I made a Gravity bong today. Trying to remember college nights :headbang2: ,slept days then.  I like my old bong better. It has possablities. Been a good day between rains.

Have one and relax this evenin with a buzz and loveeace:
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I missed you!!!

I had to extend my trip one day due to food poisoning.  The worst day in my life- ever!  Cost me $150 just to postpone my flight one day.  Booooo!

I'm going to bed now but will catch up tomorrow.  

Nite all.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

What a bummer on that food poisoning *SmokinMom*

:ciao:Happy to see that you are back and getting better

Now it is time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2:*BHC*

Sunny, sunny sunny and 36F, looks like it will be a nice day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*goodmorning fellow bongers :ciao:
morning duck :bong: enjoy the sunshine 
420 ,seattle this ones 4u :heart: :bong:
WB smokin mom :bong:
how ya doing ozzy :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Doing :bong1: and getting ready to take the dog to the vet to get his stitches out. :bong2::bong2:

Have not seen the sun in soooooo long it is blinding me:laugh::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Morning BHC nice and sunny here too Duck, winter is too long.  I need to relocate me thinks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

:yay: SUNSHINE BIU :bong: :bong: 

 SmokinMom I hope you feel better soon.  You found a bong that you could not leave unsmoked in Cali, and you stay to put some love up in smoke:giggle: 

Doing great to UKgirl thanks for asking

PC glad to here pup is doing good.

Smoke up BHC'ers:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I should not have done that "one for the road" :bong1:

I forget the CC at the vet:doh:

Back we go..right after this :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

At least you remember the pup,:laugh:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> At least you remember the pup,:laugh:


I got high with my fiancé at her gparents house one time when we were there for like easter or something and we actually DID leave our dog there.  We were backing out of the drive when her cousin came runnin out holding Binks, our little black pug lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I got high with my fiancé at her gparents house one time when we were there for like easter or something and we actually DID leave our dog there. We were backing out of the drive when her cousin came runnin out holding Binks, our little black pug lol.


 
Bad human BBBBBaaaaaaaaaDDDDDDD human no treat for you.:laugh: 

Heres everyone elses treat pic not the best in the world 







View attachment plant2.bmp


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I missed you!!!
> 
> I had to extend my trip one day due to food poisoning. The worst day in my life- ever! Cost me $150 just to postpone my flight one day. Booooo!
> 
> ...


 


:rofl:... ...what you eat..RED tide clams..:giggle:  you drylander:spit:


Glad to have ya back  *Mom*..hope you get feeling better soon..:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening BHC :ciao: *
> 
> *been trying to get on all day(server busy) to biu :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


 


when server busy  is when I *BIU*..and yesturday  i was sooooooooooooo High:spit:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Bad human BBBBBaaaaaaaaaDDDDDDD human no treat for you.:laugh:
> 
> Heres everyone elses treat pic not the best in the world


 

Thanks *ozzie*...thats some nice looking budds:hubba:   :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks *ozzie*...thats some nice looking budds:hubba: :bong:


 
Thanks That was grown under cfl's 26 g not bad = 400w hps in a bet. plant total was 51 g. not bad imo.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> when server busy  is when I *BIU*..and yesturday  i was sooooooooooooo High:spit:  :bong:




You and me both, you and me both:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I am so high right now I forgot what I was gonna type.
Oh well a few more of these :bong1: and I will remember

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 23, 2009)

the busier the server, the squintier my eyes become.. :rofl:

just had a huge breakast time for some :bong1:

:banana:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2009)

Ugg, my computer I bought in August died today and is now boxed up and ready to be sent in for repair.  So I am on this old piece of junk.  My time here will be limited until it gets working again.  

I feel lost without my pc and my stoner buds.  This completely sucks.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey SmokinMom:ciao: How long is this gonna last? You just get back from your trip and now this. What are we suppose to do? Oh yeah BIU thats what we do :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## PhatWilly (Apr 23, 2009)

I've got no bong. 

Can I still be in the club?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*:hairpull: for you mom ,,ill toke for you in your absence here 

great idea duck :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*4u says he s cool and :bong: biu at 420 seattle,, 

biu  BHC 

:bong1::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

time to relax and BIU now got a lot done today:bong2::bong2::bong2:

opps gotta go check the mailbox


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Time to relax a min then back to :farm: 

Hey SM glad to see you up and around, Now you know why I cuss this old computer. Have a:bong1: 

Hey duck & UK I'll slide these your way :bong1: :bong1: 

4u 4u:bong1: :bong1: 

Next:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*thanks ozzy ,,,
just about to repott my seedlings  but first :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

:bong::bong: Night all have a good evening


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

goodmorning *bhc*:ciao: 

420 seattle ,,, :bong: *4u *:heart:


BIU  :bong::bong::bong:

and one for the next bonger :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:
55F but not sunny yet
Time to start the weekend out right. :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:

Who is next?:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

*morning duck :ciao: 

ill take it of your hands 

and then ill pass it back  

:bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks UKgirl420.:bong2:
Busy day here:laugh: Nice, warm, might get to 80f by Sunday. We go right from winter to summer here:laugh: Summer seedlings are starting to out grow their space, might do some transplanting and start to get them accustomed to the outdoors.:bong2:

Check this out the US Census Bureau  found there way back to my place. I am over at the pole barn working with the dog, I walk over to the house, I think she peed herself when my dog went running up to her.:rofl: Oh man it was funny. Then she asks some questions then goes and says I need to set the location of the front door? This confuses me b/c I am thinking huh? Girl walks toward front door.lol...Dog lying down in between her and front door. Needless to say she did not get the front door on her GPS.

This is only the 2nd person that has found my place in the 25+ years I have been here to do so without directions. The 1st was a pizza delivery dude, a long time ago and he was lost:rofl: Maybe I should call her boss and tell them what a fine job she is doing?

But first:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning everybody. Hope y'll are in good health today. Hey duck I got Sunshine this morning:yay: 
 We had a old trailer that was use for storage. Watch a Census taker, knock on the door for half a hour trying to get a chicken to answer the door. She finally walked over to mom's house and said "I can hear the people next door talking but they will not answer the door.""Do you know how many people live there and their ages?"Mom with a straight face said" There name is the Chickens and the old hen is 3 yrs old with 9 little one about 6 months old" The Census taker wrote this down and left with a puzzled look on her face to why we were laughing so much. 

There Here for y'll
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: smoke up


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a good one Ozzy:rofl::rofl:

Now back to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2: next:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks duck I'll have one:bong::bolt: to town and see mom

Later enjoy your day with a buzz

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2009)

Yo bongers!!!!

Man, I never get anything interesting in the mail.  I need to place a few orders maybe....lmao.

Its in the 90s here and HOT!  Yesterday I broke down and turned on the air.  I always like to hold off til May 1st, but hey- a week early isn't too shabby.  

My bong missed me.  She told me so.

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey SM glad to see you back. Hope you are back to abnormal.:giggle:  Glad you all had a great trip. heard you were :stoned: daylight to dark and back. Mom doing go. Got to many plant going at the monent, hopefully will be able to set out.

Toke Up BHCers:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Evening BHC, i got a big stiky gooey bud all ready to be Devoured :bong2: :bong: :bong1: mmmmmmmm tasty.....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

:ciao: :holysheep: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: :aok: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

evening BHC :ciao:

duck and ozzy what is a census taker and why they visiting you 


BIU :bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers Time to come here and relieve some stress:bong: :bong: that's better. What is in everybody's smoke that everyone is argueing? 

Smoke up :bong1:  :bong1: 

These are for Hick and H.I.E if they stop by:48: :bong1: eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

:cop: Ever so many yrs the gov't hires idiots to go door to door and ask # people , age, race, etc Part of their trying to keep count of the population. 

Bunch a gov't horse pucks:giggle: 

Now I need another you got me thinking about the gov't:rant: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Heres one your way UK:bong1:


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 24, 2009)

that's my bong right to the left


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Breaking news!!!!!

















I am baked


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoned To


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Do I need number to join this exclusive club?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

*yes buddy and a pic of your bong(s)

thanks ozzy :bong::bong:

BIU :bongin::bong::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> evening BHC :ciao:
> 
> duck and ozzy what is a census taker and why they visiting you
> 
> ...




They are people that take a population count for the federal government every 10 years.
  Now back to  *BIU* :bong2::bong2: here leaving a :bong1: for the next member


----------



## highinsc (Apr 24, 2009)

wow to bad i didnt know bout this site in 08 id have joined BHC.....


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

I turned in my application about a week ago- but I think trillions of atoms is far, far away. I don't know if I will ever be added to the holy members list


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *yes buddy and a pic of your bong(s)*
> 
> *thanks ozzy :bong::bong:*
> 
> *BIU :bongin::bong::bong2:*


 
so you want me to take a pic of my piece:huh::rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 24, 2009)

haha yes buddy, suprisingly we would all love that. :giggle:

Im just dropping in for a few :bong1: 

:banana: have a nice day *bhc*, later *buddyluv*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

420 uk :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I turned in my application about a week ago- but I think trillions of atoms is far, far away. I don't know if I will ever be added to the holy members list


 
TOA will get around to it your # in your sig is:aok: Put a light to this :bong1:  and enjoy the eveningeace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I turned in my application about a week ago- but I think trillions of atoms is far, far away. I don't know if I will ever be added to the holy members list


 
maybe even the BHC has stopped taking apps due the recession


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2009)

You good tonight UKgirl? SmokinMom still in Cali recovery and has not been around so smoke one for Her:bong1: :bong1: 

TDOC heres a fresh one :bong1: 

BuddyLuv Go For It You have made my evening around the threads this evening:rofl: :rofl: 



Next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and clean it when your done


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You good tonight UKgirl? SmokinMom still in Cali recovery and has not been around so smoke one for Her:bong1: :bong1:
> 
> TDOC heres a fresh one :bong1:
> 
> ...


 
you want me to make you a sandwich? I am starving and making one now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

You make the sandwiches and I'll clean the bong and smoke a round of hash to polish off the night.eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 25, 2009)

*ozzydiodude* right back at ya slick :bong1:
btw i read in another post you posted that you were a girl?
or maybe i was too elevated for my own good.. but whats your gender lol
i thought it was a guy, just want to know cause i gotta have a made up appearance for everyone on here obviously :giggle:

im honestly right ripped right now..  

listening to some MJ right now smokin some bowls right down :hubba:  

:ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You make the sandwiches and I'll clean the bong and smoke a round of hash to polish off the night.eace:


 
Here is some DJ Short's Blueberry hash to match you. You think a gram is enough?:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> *ozzydiodude* right back at ya slick :bong1:
> btw i read in another post you posted that you were a girl?
> or maybe i was too elevated for my own good.. but whats your gender lol
> i thought it was a guy, just want to know cause i gotta have a made up appearance for everyone on here obviously :giggle:


 

:holysheep: 

:spit:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

I know Ma, isn't he gonna eat that giggle if ozzy replies with pic of goods.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh excellent, I see we now have BuddyLuv!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2009)

Still waiting on your goods there Buddy.  

LMAO!

Where did my bong go?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

here Ma hit this :bong1: I just packed with some Blueberry full melt bubble


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2009)

Whoa Buddy!!  Thanks.  Thats damn good.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

It's nothing, I will blaze with Jessica Rabbit anytime.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

ok goodmorning :ciao: 

wake n bake time :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*and again its nearly 420 somewhere :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

good morning or good night? I am two sheets to the wind right now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*well have another and be 3 sheets to the wind :bong1: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *and again its nearly 420 somewhere :bong1::bong1:*


 
yeah the mid atlantic ridge in the house!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

I will blaze for a sec then I got to get my butt to bed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

now I really have to go... my coke head buddy just showed up unannounced. I got to convince him him to let me hold his stash so I can flush next time I go take leak. Damn shame this kid, but I do get a laugh when he asks for it back before he leaves. Not really sure why he keeps letting me hold his stash, I flush it on him everytime.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> now I really have to go... my coke head buddy just showed up unannounced. I got to convince him him to let me hold his stash so I can flush next time I go take leak. Damn shame this kid, but I do get a laugh when he asks for it back before he leaves. Not really sure why he keeps letting me hold his stash, I flush it on him everytime.


 
:giggle: 


:bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

Uk it has been a pleasure, If Ma comes back tell Her I sent you both good night wishes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*shes in th eland of nod i think 

goodnight ill leave this for the usa morning :bong1:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning everyone

:bong:  :bong:

I LOVE hitting the piece seconds after waking, even before getting out of bed.

:bong:  :bong:

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning :ciao:

4.20 seattle ,,,:bong: for you *4u *:heart:

happy saturday *BHC *


*BIU* :bong1::bong1::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* :ciao:
the day is sunny and bright and a mild 67f at this time.

Time to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*morning duck 

we have rain :spit:

:bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

Bummer there *UKgirl420* no rain till maybe 2morrow here.

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2: packed and ready for the next member:bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

oh oh me next. :bong2uck your from the south shore of Erie? We are suppose to be in the mid 80's here.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> oh oh me next. :bong2uck your from the south shore of Erie? We are suppose to be in the mid 80's here.



:woohoo: Us too BuddyLuv, then back to normal in the 50's and 60'.

Yep I am on the south shore Of Lake Erie and hoping that this big body of water keeps my grow room temps down.:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

Well it is true then, if you want to find a duck you have to find the water. Too bad there are seagulls there too. Here I still have a bunch of Blue Bubble Melt in this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its Saturday:bong:  and Boys got another Big game today..Just warming up:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

I am twisted right now, and my boy is running around dressed as Darth Vader telling his Mom she doesn't know the power of the Dark Side. Oh my gosh she didn't put enough milk in his Lucky Charms and he just told her she has failed him for the last time. This all with one of those voice changing helmets, and I just peed my pants a little.  Someone take this :bongin: from me I have go change. it sure is a beautiful day here in Sunnyville


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*goodluck with the game 4u and mini 4u 

have one on me :bong1:

happy saturday :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am twisted right now, and my boy is running around dressed as Darth Vader telling his Mom she doesn't know the power of the Dark Side. Oh my gosh she didn't put enough milk in his Lucky Charms and he just told her she has failed him for the last time. This all with one of those voice changing helmets, and I just peed my pants a little. Someone take this :bongin: from me I have go change. it sure is a beautiful day here in Sunnyville


 


Sounds like Mom will never understand the Power of the " Darkside"  :rofl:  ciao:  have a great day *Buddy*..and are you a member of our club yet?    :bolt: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *Taiohae, Marquesas Islands, France*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck at the game *4u2sm0ke*:aok:

*Mini U* don't need luck cuz he has Skills.:aok:

4 for 4 with a no-no sounds good.

Now back to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sounds like Mom will never understand the Power of the " Darkside" :rofl: ciao: have a great day *Buddy*..and are you a member of our club yet?   :bolt: :bong:


 
I can't use this new camera my wife bought when I am straight  She is outside tending to the front garden I am going to have her take a pic of the piece when she gets done, then I am going to show her my piece:hubba: I heard seagull is starting his own club, WHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning to all

Hey 4u tell 4u jr to have fun and good luck with his game and buy him a ice cream cone, he needs junk food for peak performance.:giggle: 


BuddyLuv is still smokin and Tokin so the jokes keep coming

There loaded and ready so enjoy your day eace: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Temp 90 and Sunshine:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *BuddyLuv*...:rofl:  we need ya here in the club..you are too funny..what if wife tired of seeing you piece:giggle:


*ozzie*..*duck*...thanks  and  Yes the BOYS   got skills:clap:  will let ya know..


*ukgirl*..*smokemom*..:bong1::bong1:  these are waiting 4U
Here guys pass this :bong1: around until i return


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what if wife tired of seeing you piece:giggle:


well I know I never get tired of showing it to her


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:   Thanks *Buddy*...:rofl:


----------



## highinsc (Apr 25, 2009)

ok so how do you joine the BHC????? if yall let members in that cant spell for poooo.....lol.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 25, 2009)

Post a picture of you bong or bongS.
Pick a number that hasnt been picked yet,
then write your BHC member # in your signature.
then your done


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

:bong1:Afternoon BIU now in progress. All BHCers present bong and fire'em up:bong::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 25, 2009)

:bongin: :bong1: :bong2: donofchron is here! :bong1:


----------



## highinsc (Apr 25, 2009)

hear it is its cheep and old but dam it hits good,,,,its one of the few things i saved from my house fire two years ago.its melted and a littel smoked up but it still hits,,,,,how bout 6969 is that # taken????hope not,,,its such a tastey #....L.M.F.A.O. thanks yall...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bic is in hand im going in if im not back in 20 min dont bother me im having to much fun.......

"But i dont want to be rescued"


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2009)

Would one of you kind bongers please take a few for me right now?  Everyones about and I can't partake.  

Pleaseeeeee.


----------



## highinsc (Apr 25, 2009)

Hell I Dont Know How To Down Load My Pic,,,,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

I just did :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:  two were four you SM 

Smoke up all:bolt: back to the garden:farm: 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..:bong:  *highinsc*  well at least put BHC# in signature..thanks for joining


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle    *20 min  till 4:20..Im a cleaning the :bong1:  and getting ready  for My controlled burn:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 25, 2009)

This one is for you Mom :bong2::joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Evening all time to BIU

Loaded and waiting for you,you ,you and you.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

And you 4u :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*goodevening BHC

:bong1::bong1: for u mom 

:bong::bong::bong::bong: 

for who ever comes along 
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks UK:bong: :bong: :bolt: to dinner I'll be back to catch you'll later.eace: 

These I slide you'll way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*cheers ozzy 

they did the job ,,,:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: 4u and UK I see your around So smoke these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u what's the 411 on the baseball game?

This is where I have to take clones by the rules of my bet 4u


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*420 uk time  :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

I have nooo weeeeeeeeed  :hairpull:  :doh: :cry: :rant: :confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Bong hits then off to bed. The pillow is calling my head. Its time for the rhyme to end. so i'll just hit send.eace: 

SM take two:bong1: :bong1:  4u,UK, and duck have these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

I'd slide one your way GG but that would me mean.:grinch:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning bongers:ciao: :bolt::bong2:

Sunny and 69F :bolt::bong2:

Passing the :bong1: to the next bhc :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning all Have a :bong1: loaded with breakfast for your head.

Ditto on the weather Duck

4u I never got a sport's page howed the game go?

Next :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: 4u and UK I see your around So smoke these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> 4u what's the 411 on the baseball game?
> 
> This is where I have to take clones by the rules of my bet 4u


 


:bong:  hello  little 4u  was 2 for 3 ..and one was a tripple to the outfield corner..3rd base coach shoulda sent him..lol..it was another fun game..but then they all are..and are those the clones..what about the beans you can use..how are they doing?  Good luck..and how is uncles doing?  keep me posted..i allways like contests..okay gotta grow now:bolt::bong:  have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao: *duck*...60 and cloudy so far..plants looking good outside..:bong: now for another controlled Burn:bong::bong::bong:





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning bongers:ciao: :bolt::bong2:
> 
> Sunny and 69F
> 
> Passing the :bong1: to the next bhc


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong:Bong break then:bolt:  then off to the garden.

Yes, by the rules I have to take small clones. that cubby hole is 8x8x10 inches. Drilled four holes two top two bottem
that is all I can post. 1 bean up one breaking soil be up later today. I have handicap myself big time with this grow. Just about everything is a beginner way of doing things. I have not take a 1 1/2 inch clone in yrs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I have nooo weeeeeeeeed  :hairpull:   :confused2:


 


try growing more next time:giggle: I have lots want some?  :ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

*ozzie*...is ther going to be any plant left after takeing that 1 1/2 inch clone. and what are the rules on takeing them..how are you rooting them? :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao:  *Midway, Midway Islands, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *ozzie*...is ther going to be any plant left after takeing that 1 1/2 inch clone. and what are the rules on takeing them..how are you rooting them? :bong:


 
The mother these were taken from is 3 ft tall. there to start off with. everything else has to come from the seeds I just started. Be 4 to 6 weeks til I take more clones  for the Bet. Roottone and Promix and water only.
I have to veg, clone and flower all under cfl's.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Mojo  your way *ozzie *:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao:  *Freetown, Sierra Leone*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks 4u I need all the help I can get.

Slide a bong everybodies way
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao:  *Azores, Portugal*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

It's 1:17 here! Close enough for me. I have just packed everyone some Strawberry Cough Bubble.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU East Coast it's on the :20

Buddys up the jokes are rolling.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2009)

Hit em for me guys!!!!!

Damn I can't wait til tomorrow and everyone goes back to school/work.  I am counting down the hours til my wake-n-bake.    19 hrs and I'll be reunited with my bong.

I do think I'll go to the gym soon and tuck my lil pipe in my bag for afterwords.  Hehehehe.

So bongers, how goes it?  What was your biggest accomplishment of the weekend?  Me- nothing yet.  That comes today.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hit em for me guys!!!!!
> 
> Damn I can't wait til tomorrow and everyone goes back to school/work. I am counting down the hours til my wake-n-bake.  19 hrs and I'll be reunited with my bong.
> 
> ...


 
just pulled the slide for you Ma... It was to nice to get anything done around here this weekend, been sitting out back watching the kids play while drinking extra strong Margaritas.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man BuddyLuv, sounds like my kind of afternoon.  

And wow what luck.  Hubby just took the big kids out for a few hours.  What ever will I do with my extra time, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

find that :bong1:  *Mom  *and spark it:giggle:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 26, 2009)

umm I don't know:confused2: 





........:evil: I got, get total ripped.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2009)

He he he he he.  I am toasty.    Maybe now's a good time to go get showered and dressed for the day.    Maybe I'll mow the yard.  Or not....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: SM,Mow the lawn and take a picture for us to see and forget to dress.:hubba: 

Have another everyone :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 


bit late today 

so im going to hog these :bong1::bong1::bong1:

and you can share these :bong: :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: Man some of these post are blowing my buzz today

Here BHCers:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: you will need these before reading any more. 

Would all breeders breed the bitching out of the weed!eace:
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2009)

Just amazing today, that is for sure Ozzy.

I have been to 3 World Fairs, 14 Duck Calling Championships, 57 fishing tournaments, but some of the stuff I have read on hear:rofl::rofl:. Where do they get this stuff? They just make it up off the top of their head?

And I thought I was stoned:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*okay okay bhc ,,im missing the fun  
could someone point me in the right ,,,what threads :giggle:

BIU
:bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: *BIU*that kind of day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*ohh i see now or rather i dont anymore ,,,woah my posts are dissapearing as fast as i post them  :giggle:


BIU :bong1::bong2::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*420 seattle ,,,

:bong: 4U 

:bong1zzy :bongin: duck 

:bong: sm

anyone else here help ya selves :bong::bong2:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU time for supper

Everybody must smoke one and that a chill
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*420 UK :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2009)

BIU good night TSIB is :rant: me off.
smoke a bong for me to keep the nightmares away


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey ozzy.  

Hey everyone.  Just had a nice session and popped open a Heinekin.  Cheers.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny and 66F here, to get to 85F with 40mph wind gusts.

Hope everyone and a great weekend. Now time to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*morning duck:ciao:

weekend was good thanks but mondays are even better ,esp when its a school day 

time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong:BIU Good morning all

duck thanks to you I dont have to watch the weather

UK is feeling grand with kids in school

Lets do bong hits by the pool

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

I think Duck and I are reading the same paper. Waiting for this kids to leave and then I have to go find my lighter.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Buddy you talked about a lighter and mine run out time to :bolt: to the store.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is some green for the page.:bong2:

Got a question for you bongers, When doing dwc how can the plants be tied from falling over?.........:bong2:

I was thinking of running a string across the ceiling, then taking  clothes pins attached with a piece of string. Clip one end on plant stalk the other on ceiling string. Think that would work? Or am I stoned?:bolt::bong2::laugh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

I ran some eye style screws randomly through the ceiling. The I just tie some string to the branches that need support and then through one og the eye screws. It work pretty good, besides having to clean up a bunch of string come chop time.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey BuddyLuv:ciao:

I need to make mine a portable type, because of the buckets being changed out weekly. That was why I was thinking of clothes pins. But then again I am bonged up and somebody may have a better idea. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Well everyone get their bongs ready. Pack it with some of this DJ Short Real Blueberry and we will put our thinking caps on.
:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey duck try 3/4 pvc pipe and plastic plumber's tape something like this. It will move with the plant and support it. It least that is what I hope. Its something new I am trying. 
Smoke a couple of these:bong1: :bong1: and see if you can still think about it.

Hey Buddy toke up smoke up joke up great way to live life.
Here my friend:48: :bong1: :bong1:  

UK AND SM there here:bong1: :bong1: for y'll

:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay for wake n bakes!  Its been much to long.  

High everyone.!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU people 

SM You're way behind.  so smoke these:bong1: :bong1: 

Next one here clean when done :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well everyone get their bongs ready. Pack it with some of this DJ Short Real Blueberry and we will put our thinking caps on.
> :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:




Thats what I like to hear BuddyLuv:bong2::bong2:

Hey *Ozzy* :ciao:  I had something similar in my mind, but in a tripod form that sat on top of the bucket lid, with maybe a large mouth plastic soda bottle as the support holder...That might make more sense if you hit these :bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Here is some green for the page.:bong2:
> 
> Got a question for you bongers, When doing dwc how can the plants be tied from falling over?.........:bong2:
> 
> I was thinking of running a string across the ceiling, then taking clothes pins attached with a piece of string. Clip one end on plant stalk the other on ceiling string. Think that would work? Or am I stoned?:bolt::bong2::laugh:


 


Sorry  *duck*  i was going to use string and eye hooks like *BuddyLuv* said..But mine was Male..so that solved my problem:rofl:  Good luck on yours..:bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Well Duck I got high. Nothing really came to me so I smoked some more. If nothing comes to me in 10 minutes I will get high again.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* :aok:

Just me sitting here :bong2: and thinking of an easier way :bong2:

Changing buckets out  this morning had its moments:laugh::bong2:

I like the problem of the buds getting heavy but not the plants falling all over. Now have a :bong1: it is Monday :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well Duck I got high. Nothing really came to me so I smoked some more. If nothing comes to me in 10 minutes I will get high again.




I have tried this technique  many times. It does has its merits, in that, it works for me:laugh: either way it works:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...its *Monday  *have a great day  :bong:


sunny  and 62 today..


finished my drip system yesturday  and thought i would share the start of my outside Garden,,

1..Crystal  

2..PurpleBud

3&4...Male PurpleBud  I took the clipping 4.5 weeks into flower..

5&6..drip lines   and garden..have lots of Toms and peppers..as well as My "frosting: Scrog..:hubba:   Have a Great day:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well Duck I got high. Nothing really came to me so I smoked some more. If nothing comes to me in 10 minutes I will get high again.


 


im high...what was it we was supose to be thinking about?   *I think* i will have another :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong:  maybe if we had some more DJ Bluebarry up here I may come up with something that wont work but will have fun smokeing and thinking:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:  *Lord Howe Island, Lord Howe Island, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:  maybe if we had some more DJ Bluebarry up here I may come up with something that wont work but will have fun smokeing and thinking:giggle:



:bong2: What happen to the power of positive thinking?:bong2:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

What a perfect day for smokin weed.  Its been raining here all day.    I just want to keep my jammies on and do nothing!!!!!

Yesterday I ended up cleaning/detailing my car.  The weather was pretty then.  Good thing I didn't wash the exterior.  

I have been high all morning.  One more bowl then I must begin my day.  It's been 2 weeks since Ive been to the gym.    Don't think todays the day either.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

:shocked: SM not working on her girlish figure?


Time to till Momwan't her garden in town now. That 4 gardens now that I have to hoe.:rant: 

BIU and spread the loveeace: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:..*duck*...your right..i had the problem not sure if you remember..i had to move my plants from veg room to flower so tieing was outta question..I thought of the tomato cages with the DWC  lid i hav  i could drill 3 @ 1/16" hole for the wire legs..but also found this needs to be done b4 its 3 feet tall and 2 feet wide:rofl:   but  next Fall That is how I will modify the top of Mine..*ozzy*..has good idea with pvc..just takes up precious room..IMO..but  PVC  is cheap..  lets :bong1:  some more on it:bong:  here:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

i see every one is :fly:
guess its time to catch up :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2009)

NY Time :bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Still thinking here Duck...
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Cali its 4:19 you got a minuet  :48:

Pick it ,Pack it,Fire it up, come along...And take a hit from the bong :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Relax and smoke a bong one more tilling and the gardens done

Enjoy your alls evening 
:bong::bong1::bong3::bong:eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU my works all done time to hit the shower.

Smoke one these and enjoy life.eace: 


:bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :smoke1: :48: :afroweed:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:  :holysheep: :bong1: :yay: :bong2: :fly: :aok: :ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv reporting for duty.
:bongin:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 27, 2009)

Thedonofchronic is at his post. :bong1:


----------



## Larnek (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm coming thru! Chooo choooo!  :bong: :bong2: :yay: :bong1: :bongin: :fly:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

Present Bong. Lock and load to blow your mind with a little bubble hash this evening.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

yum, I love hash!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:ciao:  standing Guard:bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: standing Guard:bong:


 
Laying down


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

*420 UK time :bong::bong:

good morning BHC :ciao:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning UK I'm saying Good Night 

Someone smoke these and enjoy lifeeace: 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks ozzy dont mind if i do 

Heres to the next one :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

with all these busy servers issues, I am so stoned, I can't type:bong2::bong2:

If this keeps up, I will run out of weed before the next harvest if I have to do a :bong1: every time I get busy server issues:bong2::bong2:

When they ask where did everyone go, I hope they get busy server:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

:rofl:  :yeahthat:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 28, 2009)

:guitar::banana::yay::banana::headbang::baby:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 28, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

just back from dentist ,,,and mouth is still bleeding,,,:fid:

so you guys will have to BIU 4 me ,,till i can join in ,,
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

:bong::bong:Wakee Wakee it's time to Bakee

70 degrees F and rain moving in:rant:SM you could have kept this rain.

Here all smoke up with a blessing, while your Dressing 

Now GET TO WORK

Server busy with 28 members and 63 guest at 8 pm ECT
bong hit per SIB 7 and counting

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

What is up with all the guests? I have seen more guests then members lately. I am gonna get stoned and then down to the bottom of this.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

People like my uncle and cousin who look but are to AFRAID to post or register Hey UNK I know you are looking


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning BHC:ciao:

I will BIU for you UKgirl420:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

I hope that will do for awhile, since the server is sooooooooooo busy this morning, and a couple for me :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Thanks duck :ciao:

im wetting my appetite with a :tokie: i should be hitting the :bong: in the next hr or so *


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning BHC, its about to thunderstorm outside which is fun.  It matchea my mood since my plants hate me lol.   On a side note, how do I put a link into my sig and change the words to what I want?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

go to user cp, and click on edit your signature.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 28, 2009)

Mornin' folks :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 28, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> On a side note, how do I put a link into my sig and change the words to what I want?




use the vb code ,,,press the link at the bottom of page when editing sig and it will show you how to add the text ect eace:

BIU :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU It's time for a break.

do one with me for heaven's sake.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry Oz I can't do one with you. How about 2 instead


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

You 2 are way behind in :bong1: been raining here all morning

Man am I :fly:

:bong2::bong2: for Tuesday


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

Jeez Duck same here. That tease this weekend has me bummed now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

I ain't behind if the 4:tokie: count, to hard to hoe with a bong and lighter in hand..

Y'll do these and I be back for the next round.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Normally you pay a hoe, I wish this hoe would pay me.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

They need to make bong hats like the beer hats you see hicks wearing to their wedding.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

We need a new fighting thread first two fights 
1 StoneyBud v NorCalHal
2 BuddyLuv  v WhiteWidowMaker

That would make us all laugh and some even piss there pants

This is the BHC lets all smoke a bowl or three
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

There is nothing to fight about I am right and she is wrong


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

that may be, but the laughs could be heard around the world. The true battles of dimwitts


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

I know I felt like I just ran in the special olympics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

Heard you took gold, silver and bronze for the biggest dump.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

yup no matter if you win or lose, your still a retard.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

I resimble that remark. kan't help it dog made em taht yaw


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU theres to much talk without bong hits inbetween:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I resimble that remark. kan't help it dog made em taht yaw


 
What, here smoke this :bongin: and try that again


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

I look like that.(retard)Can't help it God made me that way.

Are we a little slow today?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

More like baked at 500 in a shallow pan. I really could care less abot WWM but it is just too much fun. Lets hit these:bong1: :bong1:  while I wait for another PM from the mods.:rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

:bong2: :bongin: :bong: :bong1:
so faded, elevated...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yup no matter if you win or lose, your still a retard.


This quote may have to find its way to my sig lol.....OFF WORK! Now for the dentist...... Last time I went to the dentist my face was so numb when I left that I couldn't tell if my mouth was on my bowl, I had to smoke on the mirror lol.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

:rofl: I wish I could have seen that.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> :rofl: I wish I could have seen that.


Yeah it was really weird, I told them to numb the **** out of me because my teeth are very sensitive when it comes to drilling at least.  I kept thinking I was going to spill my drinks because I had no feeling, My eyelid actually was numb on the left side of my face lol.  Imagine that.  And it lasted for like seven hours


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Bong it up It's 4:20 let's all smoke a bud or two even three
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

dang wasnt in the club at 4:20
but i was hitting my bong thats fer sure! :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

*BuddyLuv* how many times must you be told...You can't fix stupid:rofl::rofl: Now take this sprayer and spray the roots of all your plants, and only turn your lights on for  2 hours then turn them off for 1 hour, this produces 10' tall plants that were only 8" last week:rofl::rofl:

You are cracking me up BuddlyLuv.

Now time to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey *pc* this ones for you. :bong2:

*cough* ahh i choked...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey duck don't you mean "He quacks you up"?:giggle: 

Now BIU it's time to pass:48: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :ccc: 

:rant: THE server busy has caused me to burn a hole in my bong.
:rant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 28, 2009)

*goodevening fellow bongers 

BIU 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

wow I made it through giving 3 thanks and no "busy server" and maybe this post. But I am not holding my breath, I am doing :bong1::bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

haha see everyone just be like pcduck and
turn all of the server busy messages into a game!
i wonder how much posting i can do before I get one?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

the busy server was killing me so I got high and went and had a steak. Now I'm back and ready to roll.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

Then I got high...I love weed

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 28, 2009)

Someones going to have to BIU for me.... Wing night at Winking Lizard.  Trying to widdle (sp?) down the beer tour list.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 28, 2009)

*:bong1::bong1: BIU

UK 420 :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning  *UKgirl420* :ciao: BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:
Here are some hump day :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: for you all
Overcast and 48f. 
Now time to BIU:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

*morning duck :ciao:

beautiful sunny day today ,,

BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey BHC good morning, Hope everyone is healthy this morn.

Lets do a few bong hits to start our day and get over the hump.
:bong1: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :bong2: :bong2: :bong1: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

*sounds good to me ozzy  

lots of little babies to transplant and not enough bong hits inbetween 

so ill start my way threw yours and throw some up for the next one who comes along 

:bong1::bong2::bongin:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

What are we all planting today:rofl:
That is what I am doing too
Well that and this :bong2::bong2::bong2:
Have fun everybody, I know I am 
Here your turn:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

:farm: A farmers work is never done
but smoking the harvest is so rewarding.:aok: 

Smoke up.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Time to go play in the woods:hubba: 


Intil later have one of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

its 420 somewhere


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

so I guess i m #422 :headbang2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

:welcome: Wrath Let :48: a:bong1: or :bong1: :bong1:

duck, 4u, UK and SM there waiting on you :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  unless Buddy beats you to them.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

good stuff thx heres one from me to you:bong::bong::bong::stoned::yay::joint:
:headbang2.S. Dio Rocks!:headbang2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: It's smoke up on the :20 

There waiting on you all:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:headbang2: rainbow in the dark:headbang2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoa what a day. Time to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Where is everybody?.....Busy server?....Biu


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong: 1 hour 14 minutes and 4 seconds oh no 3 seconds till 4:20 here in the golden state   2 seconds    oh well cant wait:bong1::bongin: :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

its that time again so fire it up :bong:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

pack it up pack it in let it begin:bongin:.  im already so baked


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

its time get blazed:bongin::bongin::bongin::headbang2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

*420 uk :bong:

hello bhc :ciao: 

BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Good Night or Morning it's time to smoke up, no matter where you are at.
:bongin: :bongin: :joint: :joint: :bongin: :bong1: :ccc: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 30, 2009)

*well time to wake the kids for school 

so ill leave you these bhc :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## King Bud (Apr 30, 2009)

Another early morning..

:bong1: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 30, 2009)

afternoon *...BHC*

*BIU*:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2009)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Partly sunny and 55f

First a little BIU:bong2::bong2: Then off to water the little ones:bong2::bong2:


How is UKgirl420 this morning?:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 30, 2009)

*morning duck :ciao:

im good this afternoon ty 

weathers not tho lol but the ladies outdoors are loving it 

:bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

good morning duck good afternoon UK let's smoke up all day.

Cloudy and drizzle high 65 my way

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 30, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:stayin blazed all day.  its about all i can do since i broke my wrist. but hey i aint complainin:headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I havent checked in in a while.

High.  

Its nearly the weekend and hubby and oldest kids will be camping.  That means my bong can hang out in my bathroom all weekend.  He he he!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 30, 2009)

*evening BHC :ciao: 

u lucky thing mom a kid free weekend :woohoo: im so envious :ignore: 

oh well wishfull thinking into my :bong: ill go 


:bong::bong::bong::bong:  help your selves fellow bongers  *


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2009)

Good Evening BHC :ciao:

I am just doing a major BIU :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers 

Heres for the end of a long 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
SM has finally recovered from Cali. Bet she still only loading half bong hits 

Next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm back...:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2009)

:welcome:*BuddyLuv* Now lets all just BIU:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

working on my 4th right now. Getting low on hash may have to bust out the mixer tomorrow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: I smoked a extra one to celabrate that BuddyLuv is back :yay: 

Let Party
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I am just got done weighing my Strawberry Cough harvest before it goes on the "done" shelf. I quess I can scrape this mother, I think I have enough of it. Now I can start my Outlaw Genetic's Magic Merlin. Still have 5 weeks on my Sensi Seeds Aghani and 4weeks on my Blueberry. I know I am not dealing with temps this summer.


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 1, 2009)

:hubba: :bong1::bong2::bongin:Happy Friday BHC have you hugged your bong today?


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

Good Morning *BHC* :ciao:

Sunny and 63f right now

Gonna be BIU Friday...:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Here packed and loaded for the next bonger :bong1: bring your own lighter:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 1, 2009)

*just about to marsover :giggle:

Afternoon BHC :ciao:

time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Good morning all

How is every one today?

Rain again today:rant: 

Looks like I be inside all day good thing I got a new:bong1:

Loaded and ready for y'll
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 1, 2009)

Top of the morning BHC, everyones going to have to pack em without me until later tonight.  Too bad too, started working out and man am i out shape and sore as hell.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2009)

Morning everyone!  

I am a little nervous.  Things around here are getting cancelled left and right cuz of people freaking over the pig flu.  All girl scout activities have been postponed til May 12 and I bet the boy scouts cancel theirs too.  Just hope they wait until after this weekends camping trip.  

Wake n bake time.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

Well *SM* up here they just cut the hours of the employees of a pig slaughter house b/c of the all the people being scared to eat pork.:rofl:

I think I will just *BIU* till all this is over:rofl::bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Smoke up BHCer SmokinMom is the MVP :yay: 

Lets all smoke one to her
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I'm back...:bong1:


 
:bong:  I'll smoke to that :joint:

And well done Smoking mom


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 1, 2009)

*evening BHC  :ciao:

:yay: Sm 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Lets all smoke one to her
> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:



Only 1? I have been celebrating with :bong1: every since I heard the news

:bong2::bong2::bong2::fly:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

High *Ukgirl420*:ciao::fly:

Biu :bong2::ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2009)

:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: It's the weekend I'm rolling
:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:And bong A little hash it keeps the family alive.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: Smoke up BHCer SmokinMom is the MVP :yay:
> 
> Lets all smoke one to her
> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 



:yeahthat: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its Friday..:bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 1, 2009)

Sorry Ma I voted Mike because I thought he didn't stand a chance against you. Eitherway it was a toss up for me being there were a lot of great candidates this month. It was vote Duck, Mike, Mom, or Jbonez, too hard to choose just one. I am hitting one now anyone want to join in.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2009)

:bong::bong: Drink up, smoke up, choke up, just don't throw up. Party On BHCers
:banana: :tokie::bongin: :joint: :bong: :48: :smoke1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 1, 2009)

Done drinking for the night but I'm still chilling with a good sativa buzz. Pretty boring Friday for us here!


----------



## Newbud (May 2, 2009)

Time is 13:53 here and i'm too stoned already lol :stoned: 
First thing i did when i woke up was pack a bowl :bong: 
Bong, bacon butty, brew ( cup of tea ), best hangover cure ever.
Anyway i'm packing a bowl for you guys right now 

:bong1:            :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its Saturday..70F  and slight rain :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all Do a bong hit and enjoy the day

Newbud the best hangover cure=Keep on Drinking and smoke two of these:bong1: :bong1: 

4u good luck to jr in the game.:banana: have these :bong1: :bong1: get along with other parents loaded


SM and UK They are waiting on y'll:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 2, 2009)

Its saterday night, all dressed up and no place to go, guess ill just pack a big bowl make me a hot cup of tea sit out back and watch nature ahhhh it just dont get any better than this:bong2:any one care to join me?


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 2, 2009)

*goodevening BHC
BIU 
thanks ozzy :bong:*

*how did mini 4u do ? 4u:heart: :bong:

wheres duck and mom :confused2::bong:

buddylove and marsover 
have these on me :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2009)

Just got in and I am ready to BIU

Howdy :ciao: everyone...:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU BHCers it Saturday night and not raining here So party

UK,  pcduck smoke up theres alway more growing:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2009)

Rain here.

My bong is awaiting me next to the bathtub.  Its almost time.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 2, 2009)

*felllow bongers  has anyone come acoss this before 

i found these on the fan leaves :shocked:





*



:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..just got home from work..:bong: and Little 4u is at Moms  but I will be sure to let everyone know when he gets Home on Sunday..


*UKgirl420*....Good luck..I aint a clue



*SmokeMom*...:clap:  on the *MVP  *:yay:



Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

I had one my last grow UK. It grew a bud right out where the fan blades meet. It was the craziest thing I had ever seen on a leaf. It was Strawberry Cough with tons of branching so I think it may have been from my pruning before flower but not entirely sure.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 2, 2009)

*Thanks buddylove ,,but i aint done no pruning on her ...ohhwell 

time to hit :bong: its 420 somewhere 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2009)

Buddys got you covered UK. I have had that happen twice but I have no clue as to why.

Now SMOKE UP AND HAVE A DRINK or whatever is your thing


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2009)

Its time for all the B's.

Bong, bathtub, beer, Brandon Boyd.......bonghitclub.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Thanks buddylove ,,but i aint done no pruning on her ...ohhwell *
> 
> *time to hit :bong: its 420 somewhere *
> 
> *:bong::bong::bong:*


 
I am not the most careful person in the world with my plants. Sometimes I snip stuff and break stuff, especially while high.lol I have gotten some weird growth from cuts and snips before so I thought maybe I snipped the leaf a little before I flowered her and she just grew it there as a way of healing the spot. Not really sure what caused it but the plants was fine otherwise. I just ran 24 clones from the same plant and it was the only one that had it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

:ciao:  Just got back from night club..and Im a drink my :bong1: water now:rofl: be safe and take it good:giggle:  and :bong:  some more..oh Crap..see ya  I gotta split:lama:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *felllow bongers  has anyone come acoss this before
> 
> i found these on the fan leaves :shocked:
> 
> ...




Hey *UKgirl420*, I had a couple of places on my bubba/kush that did that. 
I do not know why, but it is not due to pruning, I didn't prune on the one that had these mysterious bud sites, but I did smoke the buds that formed there


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

Oh forgot 

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

54f and sunny, great weather to BIU before going out and doing yard work

:bong2::bong2::bong2: Packed and ready for the next member :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks duck

Good Morning BHCers time to wake n bake:bong1: :bong1: 

Your luck duck I got:rant: rain up to 1" today and tonight each predicted.

Loaded and wait on who ever is next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

GOOD AFTERNOON BHC :ciao:

thanks ozzy ,,,slide em along and keep em coming 

and i aint stopping  :giggle:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

If we run out today I'll just get another qp out of the freezer

Sliding your way UK:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

I rolled :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  to got to have something to do its raining


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*ahh much better now ,,,the :hairpull: has turned into :stoned: with the last :bong:

here ozzy have one or a few on me ,,,just tryin out some freshly cut 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

Hey Ozzy you must be a bit south of me.:bong2:
What is the freshie  of UKgirl420? :bong2:
I got a new light and I am out of room :bong2:

I love that problem and I luv weed :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey duck wv you see

I talk about breaking out a qg and 2 cousin show up it figures.  

Thank UK but fresh cut and no cure. Couldn't take the wait I see:giggle: 

And duck we all love weed yes in deed

Have at them:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 3, 2009)

so im a bit late ill jsut have to punish myself and do it x2 :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

You have been a bad boy Dubba better make it 4:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1:
Heres some more for y'll:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *everyone*...:bong:  70f  a partly Sunny...heres a link  for your Sunday entertainment..:giggle:

hXXp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=464420#post464420


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*no ozzy i have some cured ,,but cannot resist a fresh new bud 
*:bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

They are irristable UK, I love them my self fresh bud made any head drool. So smoke up and have a stoned dayeace:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

Hey *Ozzy*  WV pretty  got some land near North Bend State Park and Ellenboro....To many whitetails though, they eat your grow:rofl:

Well its BIU time once again:bong2::bong2: next :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

That is why I eat deer all the time. doa and dnr 10 deer per year permit. They know exactly where I shoot them and stay clear. I use the bow. shot a whistler arrow by to scare them unless the freezer is low. It keep them leary of the area Feeder about 200 yards away help.

To much typing not enough tokin Bong up:bong::bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1::bong::bong1:eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

*Ozzy*
Went down a few years ago to help with the problem of the deer population. Doggone if WV doesn't slap an extra $25 for hunting with a handgun.
 well back to biu :bong2::bong2ass:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2009)

hxxp://www.omnomicon.com/rainbowcake

My baby is now 5!  And today my plans are to get high and try making this rainbow cake.  Go take a look, its pretty cool.    Of course I am sure mine won't turn out quite as well, but I'll let ya know.

Now I just gotta get dressed and to the store for the ingredients.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 3, 2009)

Im back :bong2: lets just keep it rolling all day  :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

wow I got to read one thread before busy server and maybe a post here:rofl:
:bong2::bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

The server is deffently a agervation today

TO many shot and bong hit to worry tho


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

:stoned: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers hope everyone is good this evening

slide a few y'll way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Cheers fella heres some more everyone  :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=464710#post464710

I got the cake done, go see my pics.  

Now I wish I could have a few bong hits.  Hopefully the kids will be going to bed soon, but they are on a bit of a sugar high.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*Evening BHC :ciao:

mom that cakes look gooooood ..pefect for the munchies after a few of these :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

Cake looks great *SmokinMom* Cut me off a big piece. I love cake

Till then I will biu :bong2::bong2:


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Now i'm hungry lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*420UK *BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

Blurry eyed here.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*thats what im aiming for :rofl:  :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

I spent a good amount of time getting this way.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2009)

Sober...man have I got some catching up to do.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

Well I am not tired Ma, I have all night!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2009)

I better get started eh?

Gotta drag myself out of the tub 1st, my party supplies are in the garage.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I am listening to "if you like pina coladas". LOL


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys just in for a quick :bong1:
Congrats to SmokinMom on her MvP 
Anyone know anything at all about a strain called orange
blossom just curious cant find any information on a MJ strain
called that except one bad picture.
Im off for a few days going to be blazing my big bag O' cheese.. mm

:bongin: :bong2: :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC*:ciao:

At the BIU time it was 52f and partly cloudy :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 4, 2009)

Hello all and good afternoon Rains over for now but flooding is all around me. Wheres everybody at?


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2009)

I tried to quote ya Ozzy but got 3 busy servers in a row.
I think I know why they are not here

Knock knock
Who's there?
Nobody b/c of Busy server

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 4, 2009)

busy server is all I get any more like everyone else I have been surfing for new places to hang my hat. But damn it I like it here. So I will put up with it. MarP said he is trying his best and that is what counts. It will straighten out one of these days.


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2009)

I have been doing the same thing:laugh: But there is only 1 MariP

and I always come back to here

I have read the posts where MariP is working on it, just wish it would be done.

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 4, 2009)

Whats up everyone? its been a while since ive been on and ive been crazy busy, but i wanted to stop in and show some love. Let eveyone know i havent forgot about yall. :2940th_rasta: :bong: :bong2: :bongin: :bong1:


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  Fire em up theres more to go round  :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 4, 2009)

*goodevening fellow :bong: bongers 


:bong::bong::bong: :bong::bong::bong: 

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong:BIU Good evening all How is life for everyone I hope it is great Soenjoy and smoke up

If the server is busy smoke two take a nap and come on back.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 4, 2009)

I just fought with the server for too long trying to update my journal lol.  This buds for you BHC


----------



## Dubbaman (May 5, 2009)

Man what a fight. Ran out of nuggz form my last harvest :cry: so i ahd to go and procure some form another source :rant: after the typical B.C. of we can meet at this time it was still and hour and a half of wondering where my cash for my stash went to. All turned out well though i got me a QP of some fine smelling sheet that dont look too bad either. im about to have my morning :bong1: and ill fill you guys in on if it was worth it or if im going to be :rant:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny, sunny, sunny,55f, biu :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

2 4 Tuesday :bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHCers its Morning time to wake and bake

Cloudy and 55f with rain this evening

:bong: :bong: smoke up your alive so celibrate

Next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

*morning duck:ciao:

miserable and raining here today :cry:

so i better wallow in these 
:bong::bong::bong:

and on to the next ,biu  :bong::bong:
*


----------



## Newbud (May 5, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong2:  
Ah thats better
Some for who wants one :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

BHC # .410 ( awaiting conformation )


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 5, 2009)

Morning BHC looks sunny out here.... Was too tired to notice how warm/cold it was this morn.  Now I'm stuck inside all day without a bong in sight!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: Hey shock I smoked to for you

Next round on me
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
 when you are done clean it this time


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Hey *Newbud* just throw your *BHC* number in your sig so that we all know you are a proud member of BHC and Trillions of Atoms will be around eventually to properly welcome you and add you to the members list.

Now where is my :bong1: and lighter?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I luv gryos


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

Do you have the munchies Buddy?  

Smoke up, Drink up, and Joke up :bong::bong1::bong1::bong::bong1::bong1::bong:
eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I luv gryos



Now you got me hungry *BuddyLuv*.
I like cucumber sauce with mine, there just no good gryos places around here

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

They just opened a place not too far from me. It is a great greek place and make their gyros with roast leg of lamb not that processed mall food. I luv em , I luv em, I smoked a few bongs and ate 3 of em. Now I am gonna smoke another bowl and try to force the last one down my pie hole, watch "The Day the Earth Stood Still", and then take a nap out back on the patio. Man I am so glad the nice weather is here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

Must be nice Buddy I got a boat  park at the back door to day just in case. Carried the deep freezer to the barn The cellar is leaking there has been so much rain.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

Happy cinco de mayo, everyone! Im stressed the **** out, but I got just what the doctor odered! O.G. Kush x G13???!Some M.K. Ultra should do the trick! I wish I could warp this **** to everyone around MP. Its the thought that counts though, right?:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :bongin: :bongin:  Heres an interRIP for evryone though anyways. One love!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

Smoke out
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

You got it Ozzy! Lets get high as a giraffe's ***!:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1::bongin: :bongin:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 5, 2009)

Did I say happy Cinco DE High-o.....  yet


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Did I say happy Cinco DE High-o.....  yet



OOOOOO!!!!! Boo-YAh!! lmao Heres 4u2 Shock..:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

I just love this ****(rule)


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: load a bong and blow your cares away

SMoke up
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Busy day, busy day, biu, biu,:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Smoke up to many cares :bong1: bowl not big enough time to roll
:joint: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Up from my nap and rested for the ole lady and I to go drink some margaritas. Wake n bake at 5 PM :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> .... Wake n bake at 5 PM :rofl:




Am I to late?...:bong2::bong2: oh wait, ...What time zone are you *BuddyLuv*?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

East


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Oh ok I was only a little late:rofl:

I am now in the process of catching up:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

How's the weather up there Duck? We had a beautiful day down here.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Obviously Oz is out building an Ark.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> How's the weather up there Duck? We had a beautiful day down here.



Oh it is great here Sun shining, 60f in the shade, wind out of the North and light. Great weather to be outside building an ark.:laugh:

Oh Ozzy is getting hammered, been on the news here, all the rain they are getting there. That rain flows down hill fast, I hope he hurries and saves some matches or a lighter for his :bong1: before they float away


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

That sucks. We have had it happen to family summer camp in Upstate a few times. Such a mess cleaning up after a flood. I am doing a sun dance for em right now.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

I know all about floods :rofl:

I have a river within 20 of my front door.

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Yup the camp backs up to about 20-30 feet from the Seneca River not to far from Lake Ontario.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

Smoke break the water is going down neighbor lost bridge. Good thing the road through my and his fields is connected he can get to his house just a 1/2 mile out of his way. O'well s**t happens 
Smoke up:bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Yep not much you can do when Mother Nature decides to dump on you, besides grab your:bong1: and lighter and wait for her to finish.
:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

can some one tell me what gyros are :confused2:

in the mean time BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

They are a Greek sandwich. Has lamb and cucumber sauce and letttece and other stuff wrapped in a flat bread. They are excellent:hubba::hubba:

Now I am hungry for one again

BIU UKgirl420:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening all the rain has stoped Gonna BIU and take a long hot shower. 

Hey duck who about some kibbee and tubla salad with ouzo

Smoke up
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> They are a Greek sandwich. Has lamb and cucumber sauce and letttece and other stuff wrapped in a flat bread. They are excellent:hubba::hubba:
> 
> Now I am hungry for one again
> 
> BIU UKgirl420:bong2::bong2:


 

ohh thanks duck ,,we call em kebabs 

BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I luv weed


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Kabobs are on a stick. You crazy Brits crack me up!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

:yeahthat: :goodposting: :woohoo: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :48: :smoke1: :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Kabobs are on a stick. You crazy Brits crack me up!


 
:rofl:  only the meat is cooked on a stick,, then taken off and put into the flatbread


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Once again that is just crazy. Why cook it on a stick just to pull it off and throw it on a flat bread? Here in the States (where it matters and we are the Grill Gods) meat cooked on a stick with veggies is a shish kabob, no bread. Do you gals/guys really call a quarter pounder with cheese a Mc Royal?


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

The lamb is cooked on a spit, not a stick, but it is removed before eating. 
So ya are both right. Now lets BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 5, 2009)

*420 UK 


:bong::bong1::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

I am :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys I am still around.  Don't forget about me.


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

How could we forget the *MVP* _Rainbow Cake_ , SmokinMom  never..... High :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2009)

Thanks PC that means a lot.


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

Well I guess I will do a couple more :bong1: then of to bed :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Been to much talkin and not enough Tokin

SM We never forget now:doh:  what was i tpying:confused2: :stoned: That right 

RAINOWCAKE
sMOKE UP :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (May 6, 2009)

new member here bhc#5150 View attachment 112672


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 6, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc :ciao:

how is everyone today ?

BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :welcome: Astrobud here:48: :bong1: 

Morning UK and duck slide these your way
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
eace:


----------



## Newbud (May 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Here in the States (where it matters and we are the Grill Gods) meat cooked on a stick with veggies is a shish kabob, no bread. Do you gals/guys really call a quarter pounder with cheese a Mc Royal?


 
Who the hell told you that? :rofl: 
We, the Brits, ( where it matters and we are gods  ) call a quater pounder a quater pounder.

Have you been watching Pulp Fiction by any chance? They referencing to the frogs, oops i mean French


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2009)

Frogs?  Hahahahaha.

Hey everyone.  

Hit it!

:bong1: 

My bank just called and said we paid off one of our vehicles.  Yay!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

I have learned many things these past few years.

One discovery in particular pertains to glass smoking "tools". Some may even call it art, or functional art.

Let's not kid here, these are made to smoke pot. Ever try smoking tobacco out of one of these?

You may get to taste your most recent meal twice if you know what I mean...
Thats if you don't pass out.

Sooo..

After four months, I (we) have managed to break about $1375.78 in bongs in this house.

1, ADS studios 22" with a diffused downstem and glass on glass bowl: Dropped in the kitchen

1, Generic, Beaker bottom, glass on glass with a dome perk and perked downstem. Jammed stem together when picked up off the floor, stem smacked the edge of the coffee table, next person who hit it, the mount for the stem, the weld to the tube itself came completely off in one piece. Not really a big shock there.

1, ADS Studios all-green, beaker bottom, Glass on glass, diffused downstem. Another coffee table fatality, except it broke on impact, right were the other one broke, at the built in glass stem. See a pattern forming yet?

1, blue dot straight tube, Quad Palm tree perk, glass on glass, diffused downstem, splashguard./ Knocked off the coffe table in the dark while I was getting a snack (bong hit at 3 am), stem assembly broke clean off. Out of all bongs broken, this was the most expensive, yet the thinnest and weakest glass. What a rip off, good thing I traded weed for it.

So what is a N-word to do?

I HATE shopping in head shops. Most of them in my area, I know more than the 40 something loser who is working there. We have slim pickins here in the south bay for good glass selection, so I had to go to all of them. There are two that have good glass and good service, but that is something you definately have to pay for. I am bargin hunting. With the "economy" being "bad" these kind of things get pretty cheap. So I know there is one out there for us.

We are quite the picky bunch when it comes to glass. Really picky. Spoiled even.

Here is what we found, got a good deal and bought. It was covered in a measurable layer of dust on the shelves and marked down 100.00 bucks...

So why not?
Would you please allow me to introduce:

A bong.








​


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

Interesting, I edited that pic already.

Whatever.


Now let share with you what I personally use my bong for:



A little Jacks Flash and some dirty fingers




​


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2009)

Theres a site called Etsy that is full of all sorts of homemade stuff.  Even has bong accessories.  Check out this croched cover.  Says it protects the bong, but looks gay as hell, atleast I think so.

Wonder if it really works?

hxxp://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=21450289&ref=sr_gallery_19&&ga_search_query=water+pipes&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=3&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

Im smoking outta a GEAR bong at the moment.
used to collect glass but dont have the extra cash anymore.
in fact im gonna go out and smoke a fat bowl of cheese right now... :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

Smoke up 
:bong::bong1::bong2::48::bong::bong1::bong2::


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 6, 2009)

pic 1 *cheese*
other pics me dustin a few bowls with keif


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2  *checking in at 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Frogs? Hahahahaha.
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> ...


 

:yay:   wanna take over mine now:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Interesting, I edited that pic already.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...


 


Nice Glass EG    thanks for shareing..I personally like going to the glass shop..there is a local Blower that does some cool stuff..Just grabbed another hand held that can also be used for what I am thinking you edited b4:hubba: ..anyway  :ciao:take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> new member here bhc#5150 View attachment 112672


 



:yay:   welcome to the club  *astrobud*..be sure to pm *Trillion*  at thread start  with you #  and post of pic okay..and thats :aok:  see ya around:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU the Rain is over til tomorrow 

Smoke up
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 6, 2009)

*goodevening BHC

420 somewhere lets BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## meds4me (May 6, 2009)

just one of many: classic 1' with my own glass on glass joints and diffusers. 
dry pc's are amber purple and classic red/white and blue wrap and wrake spoons. new stuff appears daily at my house !


----------



## astrobud (May 6, 2009)

hey thanks for the big welcome all, ive got a really good buzz from all the bong hits, here pass this around:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

We don't stop at a buzz smoke up 
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1:eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

*GOOD MORNING BHC!*

Foggy, foggy, foggy, 51f

*BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 7, 2009)

It's like soup here Duck.


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

That wouldn't be duck soup..would it BuddyLuv?:rofl::rofl:

It is *BIU Time* till this fog burns off.:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 7, 2009)

Man here i forgot all about posting after i smoked that stuff. I got to tell you it was goooooooood. i hadn't been able to buy smoke like that form anyone in a long time. but enough of that now im off to go and smoke some more of it, i wonder what ill forget today  :bong:and i have to say i love it when its foggy out, that way i can walk down the road smoking a fatty and no one knows it, unless they smell it


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*goodmorning america :ciao: afternoon here :ciao:


:hairpull: had to drive into the city again instead of playing in my garden so lets 

BIU and get :stoned:
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2  *checking in on Thursday morning..looks to be sunny  70f..after the last two days of  down pour..Lets BIU :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*morning 4u 

enjoy the sun ,,,but if it dont last these will take the edge off 

biu :bong1: :bong: :bong::bong1: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Good Morning Anyone know how the grow underwater? If the rain don't stop I will have to learn. According to my rain gauge 6 1/2 inches in 7 days.

Thank UKgirl I needed that plus these:bong: :bong: :bong:

Here Y'll have these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

*Ozzy*..get out there and hold a bumper shoot for them:rofl:  come Fall I plan to use a 10x10 pop up canopy when the week long rains come..Last summer  lost  1/4 of my Lady  due to mold..the RH is high at that time  and the rain dont help..said I wouldnt grow outside again  on account  its way more stress full then Indoors for me..way to many bugs and weather changes...Yes  Im a control freak I will admit it..anyway  All my  rain barrels are full..thats a good thing..well need to hit my bong now..Take care and be safe..and try stay dry:bolt::bong:


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

Mornin everyone....I can only share this:  as i have no med today or maybe even tommorrow  
Atleast think of me !! enjoy your day ! peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

I can use my rain barrels for boats in the front yard. Think I will plant in a old boat next year I just went and dug a drainage ditch around all my ourside plants after feeding the cows this morning.BY the way you got a canopy to cover a 20 x 40 garden my green beans are getting washed up at Mom's house.

Update on Mom if everything goes right she comes home week after next.  will be so HAPPY to have her out of the Nursing Home. She Is walking 100 ft both way with her walker. All body fuctions are returning to normal. 

THANKS AGAIN FOT ALL YOUR ALL'S THOUGHT AND PRAYERS 

Enough typing Smoke up:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

great news on Mom *ozzy  *im sure you can make a 20 x 40  cover..1' pvc  couplers  and some plactic...I use it the last day over my outdoor scrog..its helping..also protects from the winds we are getting..Smokeing This:bong1: in you Moms Honor..say hello from us

*meds4me*....sounds like we need to grow more weed..is it real dry around there?   or just $$$$ issues?  take care and be safe..wish i could help  but i only have about 9 ounces to last me till june..good luck 2U:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

Thanks 4u Mom said to tell Everyone Hi Only 9 to last til June you better slow down. Did you get my PM?

With my luck I would make something and it would not rain til next year. I am drawing up plans for a green house I plan to build.

:bolt::bong::bong::bong:
Next:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

sweet...yes i did get PM  sorry havent replied..I thaught you said server busy doesnt happen in PMs:rofl:  I think someone messing..lol..How is your uncles grow going?  are you winning?  from what I know  he will have Bug problems..tell him to put a lemon slice on top of soil..and change every few days..also tell him  he needs to smoke some Frosting  its  a smooth  great High..or you beeing stingy:giggle:  well gotta grow now:ciao::bong::watchplant:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

this ones for *cadlakmike* farewell bro :bongin:


----------



## astrobud (May 7, 2009)

well just got home from work, anybody want some:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

:ciao:Time to *BIU* East Coast

:bong2:
:bong2:
:bong2:
:bong2:
:bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Its time to party :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 7, 2009)

Man..... I am so annoyed.  I am outa smoke, have to be someone soon, and I am scared of nutes.... For real, everytime I change out my res I am terrified I will kill my babies.  Not only that but I just posted up a question about it in the hydro forum, and it took me five times to type!(server busy) I am using my friggin phone..... There is no copy and past, only FAIL.  I finally got it posted but I am running out of time!  Ahhhhhhh BIU til your head explodes!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*goodevening BHC  

XBOX has red ring of death :cry: 
still at least now the kids will  sleep 
and now its  mums time to BIU ,,:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin: *


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

Give it the towel trick. Works sometimes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

whats the towel trick ?


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

Basically, overheating your system _again_ and re-setting the temp sensor.

Steps

   1. Make sure your Xbox 360 actually has the 3 red lights, also known as the Red Rings of Death (RROD)
   2. Get 3 common towels (obviously not paper towels, you'll want towels like the ones you use to dry yourself off after a shower)
   3. Remove everything from the 360, including hard drives, wired controllers, games, etc, EXCEPT for the power supply.
   4. Wrap your Xbox 360 with the 3 towels.
   5. While wrapped, plug your 360's power supply into a wall socket and turn it on. You'll get your usual RROD. Let it run for 15-20 minutes.
   6. Afterwards, turn the Xbox 360 off and let it cool for 10 minutes
   7. Plug everything back in and turn it on again. It should work.

Tips

    * When heating your 360, keep a close eye on it, just in case it might     overheat too badly.
    * A fire extinguisher would be nice if you feel the need you might want to use it. (Make sure it's for electrical fires)


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

ok good news ,only 1 section was red ,the harddrive hadnt been clicked in properly ,,dam kids :hairpull:  and the ring is glowing green once more 

thanks effen ill keep that for future refrence ,,,

now i have the munchies :bolt: 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> this ones for *cadlakmike* farewell bro :bongin:


 

:confused2:  but  okay:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Gambier Islands, French Polynesia, France*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2009)

Dos Equis amber, anyone?    I have lime slices too.

What a day!  Glad to sit and unwind, and take things easy now.

Who wants em?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 


:fly:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

Smoke up :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*well seeing as tho its 420 somewhere  

dont mind if i do mom ,,BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dos Equis amber, anyone?    I have lime slices too.
> 
> What a day!  Glad to sit and unwind, and take things easy now.
> 
> ...


Late night steak fajitas here and a nice bloody mary


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 7, 2009)

I am:stoned:


----------



## houseoftreasure (May 7, 2009)

To cadlak.
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

Tis Friday, the door to the weekend, BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:





 _ps. and that is all I will say b/c I am sure someone will want to argue, that it is not good or morning or the red hurts their eyes._


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2009)

no  *duck   *just the type is too smal:rofl:  enjoy you Friday my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 8, 2009)

*Happy friday BHC,,,

time to BIU   :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no  *duck   *just the type is too smal:rofl:  enjoy you Friday my friend:bolt::bong:



I did that on purpose since most of the argumentative ones don't read past the first sentence:rofl:

You enjoy your Friday too *4u2sm0ke* and don't forget to *BIU* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

Happy Friday to you too *UKgirl420*

And I will *biu* with ya.:bong2::bong2::bong2::stoned::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:yay:  Its Friday time to kick off the weekend with lotsa:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :joint: :bongin: :bong2: :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yay:  Its Friday time to kick off the weekend with lotsa:bong1:  :bong1: :tokie: :joint:   :smoke1:


Where ya been? I have done so many :bong1: I am about ready for a nap:rofl:

Has the Monsoon season finished yet for ya?

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

No rain shower just past and they are calling for 1/2 to 1 inch of rain this evening. I think Buddy was right time to build a ark. I am getting ready to post my morning in "jury needed" Thread.

Smoke up and get ready for the weekend.
 :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong:
:bong::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

Man I feel for ya. I hate floods and the mud that follows. Can't do nothing outside, it sucks....But it is 67f, sunny with just a chance of showers here. Hope this weather here filters down to ya. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

It's been so long since I saw the sun I have forgot what it looks like.
It's time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong:
:bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 8, 2009)

It's Friday, I am doing the Friday Dance! Already done for the day and looking foward to the weekend. I am smoking. Anyone want to join?:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I saw the sun I have forgot what it looks like.
> It's time to BIU
> :bong::bong::bong:
> :bong::bong:


 

i think it looks like this *ozzy *



hello *duck* :ciao: :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: Man I needed that 
Time to try to start my day over.


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2009)

I just pictured *BuddyLuv* doing the "Friday Dance" :rofl: or at least what I think *BuddyLuv* would look like doing the "Friday Dance" b/c I don't really know what he looks like b/c I have never seen him.:laugh:

Howdy *UKgirl420* :ciao: and a BIU :bong2:

How does the back of the back of the hand feel "_Buford_" I mean *Ozzy* :rofl: here do this for pain:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: How you know I broke my little finger, duck? thanks for the pain meds they hit the spot head fine now for the hand:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Here duck,SM and UKgirl toke on these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 8, 2009)

* thanks guys 

ok off to watch the ABA finals ,,,see ya all soon ,,,

:bong::bong::bong::bong:
  :bong1::bong1::bong1:
*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2009)

TGIF everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Smoke up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 8, 2009)

Hey Duck, guess what's for dinner?:joint4: 


and this is what I look like doing the Friday Dance

:dancing:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: The bongs are loaded its pouring the rain. The Mshine is flowing and :tokie:  12 are rolled:yay:  Time to watch the creek rise again the red and yellow on the radar or here :rant: 

Grab what you need:bong1: :tokie: :bong: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## astrobud (May 8, 2009)

this is the first night it hasent rained here in about 3 days, im having another bong hit and going to bed i have to work untill 2 on sats. ill leave some on the tray, help yourselfs :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU ITs still raining:rant: 

Ozzy:fly: :fly: :stoned: :stoned: but like a timex I still going Buddy you dance I'll bunny hop

Next :48: :tokie:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 8, 2009)

Well ozzy you obviously gave us rain. Hasn't stopped here in two days.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

The rains are ending here according to the weather man:yay:

Smoke up :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
We need a smilie for a beer and shot 

Boilermaker anyone:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2009)

Sorry it's raining again ozzy.    Hopefully it will stop for good soon before it devastates your area any further.

Hello BHC.  Its a beautiul night here.  I just got reaquainted with my bong, and popped open cerveza #1 of the night.  I am a little tense and would grately benefit from a nice relaxing soak.  And maybe a concert or chick flick.

Who wants em?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 9, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:
pass over here mom ,,,
had computer problems all night :hairpull: finally fixed and now its time 
to wake n bake :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 9, 2009)

*goodafternoon :bong: 
*


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2009)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:
Party sunny and 61f

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2009)

:yay: :woohoo: It's not raining here :woohoo: 

Good Morning Everyone hope y'll are doing great this dayy

Smoke up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2009)

:ciao:   And Happy Saturday..:bong:  Enjoy it


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2009)

Happy 4:20 West Palm Beach, Florida :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2009)

BIU it's take a break time:bong::bong::bong1::bong1:
:bong::bong::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 9, 2009)

*evening BHC :bong:

lets all BIU 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 9, 2009)

been working in the flower room all day. I have some nice updates for all. Lets get high!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> been working in the flower room all day. I have some nice updates for all. Lets get high!


 



wheres the updates?  Im all for the getting High :bong:  :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mothers Day all you mothers:aok:

This :bong1: is for you:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Howdy *BHC*:ciao:

Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wheres the updates? Im all for the getting High :bong: :ciao:


 
Pics today. I am letting some paint dry and then putting the aerojet back together. I think you will be genuinely impressed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

:ciao:   Happy Moms Day  to all you Moms.  Yes even you UKgirl..Even tho its not there,   Enjoy you day just the same..


Sunday Morning wake and Bake:bong::bong::bong:  


heres some for who comes in next:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* Taking a bit of a break and could use a couple:bong2::bong2:

Been that kind of day, but will be taking Mom out to dinner later, so all is good

Here right back at ya:bong1: and hope your Sunday is full of happiness:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning BHCers

Happy Mother Day SmokinMom UKgirl420 and anyother mother have a great day

Smoke up there is enough to go around
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

I have everything ready for a cookout headed to get Mom and bring her home for the day:yay: 

Sunny and 70's today

Everybody give their Moms a kiss from me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *ozzy*..be sure to wish mom  a good day for us..and what we Barbqing?  I go over my Moms and give her the day..by that she gets to make up a list of stuff she would like done..The list is real Big this year..she may get 2 days for Mothers Day..lol..depends on how many :bong:  i do:lama:  :rofl:  may take a week..I have some Killer weed..to bad she dont smoke:giggle:  Check back in Later..here hold this :bong1: till I get back


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: i have a pork tenderloin, t-bones and ribeyes for the adults and hambergers and hot dogs for the kids brother and his wife bring the sides.

Smoke up people

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

Can i sit at the Kiddy Table..I like Hot dogs


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

Come on there is plenty for all if not the store has more, and it's just a hr away. BOL bring own lighter and papers we run out all the time. Plenty of Drinks and smoke. The kids get to have a second easter egg hunt I have them hidden all over, was board after feeding the cows and wakin n bakin so decided to mess with the youngens and give them sonething to do after while.

PS bring own bong the wait is long around here sometimes


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Happy Moms Day to all you Moms. Yes even you UKgirl..Even tho its not there, Enjoy you day just the same..




*

thanks 4u  

goodmorning BHC

Have a great day with your moms 4u ,ozzy and pc duck ,,
great news she is coming home :bong::bong::bong:
that bbq sounds good after these :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

Dang Ozzy if I would have had more notice I might just have taken ya up on your offer. Will be down that way soon to take care of some business(pay property taxes) But say Hey to your  Mom hope she is all well. And eat like ya king for a day:laugh::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

duck you are cruel talk about taxes on a glorious day like today:rant::laugh:eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> duck you are cruel talk about taxes on a glorious day like today:rant::laugh:eace:




opps sorry Ozzy ..What was I thinking:rofl: go ahead :hitchair::chuck:

Back to *BIU* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: The parties starting join us in the first afternoon smoke break:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 10, 2009)

yummy, weiners on the grill!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2009)

ozzy- I'll take a ribeye, cooked medium.  

I slept in til 12 noon...hehehehe.  

We sold our pop-up camper today for $2200  it's all going towards medical bills.  

Ok, I need opinions on what I should do....

The Incubus presale begins tomorrow morning for their concert here in August.  The venue has reserved seats up close, and or you can sit on the lawn with a blanket.  Should I invest in the more expensive, closer seats or buy the cheap ones and hang on the lawn?

(Last summer we went to see Rush at the same venue.  I paid a lot of $$ for the good seats.  But there was a father/son in front of us, and a mom, dad and preteen son and teenage daughter behind us.  There was no way in hell that I was going to light up my joints around them, just didn't feel right.  So several times during the show, I excused myself from hubby and trekked up to the top of the hill (lawn).  Quite a few stoners had my same idea, lol)

What would you do?

Of course there could be kids in the lawn as well, but a shorter walk to get away from them...lol.

Help please.


----------



## Newbud (May 10, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yummy, weiners on the grill!


 
  Sounds painfull, that'll teach you to barbacue naked


----------



## Newbud (May 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ozzy- I'll take a ribeye, cooked medium.
> 
> I slept in til 12 noon...hehehehe.
> 
> ...


 
I'd save the cash and grass it as it sounds like you be out there getting stoned anyhow lol


----------



## Newbud (May 10, 2009)

:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  Smoke up peeps :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

* goodevening BHC :ciao:

mom it depends if ya want to see him up close or not ,,personally id go where i coulds smoke and watch on the huge screen ...better atmosphere :fly:

BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

I would wait for a real rock group to come a real:headbang: SmokinMom 

Smoke up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*420 seattle 

:bong::bong::bong:


How did mom enjoy her day ozzy ?
4u did you get all the jobs done ?
pc duck ,,how was lunch ?
SM did you enjoy your moms day  ?*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers 

Mom had a great day, so great she is sitting in the lazyboy sawing log. She said she would go back in the morning. She wan't to sleep in her own bed.

Have a great evening with a few of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * goodevening BHC :ciao:
> 
> mom it depends if ya want to see him up close or not ,,personally id go where i coulds smoke and watch on the huge screen ...better atmosphere :fly:
> 
> BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:*




:yeahthat:

Lunch was great *UKgirl420*  Mom was happy

How was your Day?

Oh and Biu:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

Goodnight all have a great evening with some of these:bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :bong: :bong: :48: eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Time to BIU on this bright and sunny Monday

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 11, 2009)

*morning duck ...we have sunshine 2 :yay: and all my babies are sitting in the sun 

lets BIU for the sunshine 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

:ciao: Good morning everyone:smoke1:  Wakin n Bakin time then off to move mud. Time to start cleaning up flood damage.

I roll afew up help your self to  what's on the tray.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 11, 2009)

Cheers OZZY 
shame the bhc cannot help ya clean up ,,oh well the thought was there  :giggle:
heres some more for when your tray is empty ,,:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

I wonder how many BHCers we could get on a backhoe? look funny thou smoke cloud around the machine while setting still.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 11, 2009)

*evening bhc ,,*

*havnt thrown much on the table for a couple of weeks so here you all go *

*



*

*BIU :bong1:::bong: :bong2:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers UKgirl is filling the bowls we just have to clean when we are stoned. 

Smoke up
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2009)

Hey Bongers.  As you know, your Monday is like my Friday.    I have been high all day.  Finally got a few loads of laundry going and my shower is now done.  I am dressed and ready to start my day.  Well after I smoke the next bowl.  

Have great ones everyone!

Hit it.


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Oh, and I bought the cheap lawn seats.    Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2009)

:ciao:   *4u2 *checking in:bong:  b4 i take my Daughter on drive test..she got her learner permit..:yay:  But first  a few :bong::bong::bong::  see ya later:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *evening bhc ,,*
> 
> *havnt thrown much on the table for a couple of weeks so here you all go *
> 
> ...


 


Very nice  thanks for shareing..:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *4u2 *checking in:bong: b4 i take my Daughter on drive test..she got her learner permit..:yay: But first a few :bong:: see ya later:bolt:


 
Just 3 you need a few more unless taking Rx's here :bong1: :bong1: that should get you ready.

Congrad to daddy's little girl.:yay: 

Next in line:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 11, 2009)

*4u hope you have your pipe with ya 

women drivers ( i can say that cause i am one) :giggle: only j/k 
:clap: on the permit 

lets BIU bhc 
:bong::bong::bong::bong:

*


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 11, 2009)

Just got home ladies and gents. We have a freeze warning tonight so I have been in the woods all afternoon. Time to get high and hope for the best.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 11, 2009)

*a few of these and you just wont care buddyluv 
biu
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey everybody hope y'll had a good day

Here BuddyRed HotGreen Mojohope it get you past the freeze.

Now back to BIU
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2009)

:ciao:  she did great..I made it home safely to my :bong1:  :giggle:  enjoy your night everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2009)

:ciao: *Midway, Midway Islands, United States*  it"s 4:20 :bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 11, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Let's get it on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2009)

Im here *buddy *:bong:  and i Got it on:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2009)

Lock and Load Hit your Bongs til your head is ready to explode:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

It is still dark and 45f

Going into the city this morning 

Need a good *BIU* session :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 12, 2009)

morning *pc* :ciao:
5:37am for me... just in for a quick one :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2009)

Morning *TDoC*:ciao: maybe do 2 :bong2::bong2: for Tuesday


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey TDoC & duck who are you all this morning

Wake up and smoke up :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 12, 2009)

*morning BHC ,,another sunny day in the ole UK 

lets all biu :bong1::bong2::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *everyone  *:bong::bong:  for Tuesday..enjoy your Day


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2009)

Morning everyone!  May your bongs be happy and well-loved today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 12, 2009)

*goodevening to my fav people  

where is everyone  

oh well  ill biu :bong: and leave these for who ever would like to join me :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone!  May your bongs be happy and well-loved today.



Hi SM...My :bong1: is happy now and I am in the process of giving it some good lovin.  Just got back from the city, and I need to biu :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:

*Hi Ukgirl420*:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 12, 2009)

*ahh the ducks quaked in :giggle:

here ya go :bong: i hate driving to the city,,,unless shopping is on the agenda :hubba: :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ahh the ducks quaked in :giggle:
> 
> here ya go :bong: i hate driving to the city,,,unless shopping is on the agenda :hubba: :bong::bong:*




No shopping, just driving a friend around who does not like driving in city traffic.

Those :bong1: came in handy...I am :fly:


----------



## astrobud (May 12, 2009)

hi friends, been a long day, im ready for some top shelf now:bong: relax, have a beer or 4. hope all have had a great day!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 12, 2009)

Just got back from retrieving all my clear trash bags from the woods. Looks like I may lose a few fan leaves but overall I made it threw the frost with no casualties. 11:27 is close enough to 4:20 for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *astro*..I too just getting home..Hitting the stash Box  and filling my :bong1:  enjoy you evening my friend:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2009)

How Big are those plants in the woods Buddy?  My outdoor stuff was 2 feet tall when put in soil..and at night I used a Green Rubbermaid trash can..and removed in morning..Mine seem to be doing great..Have a great night:bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 12, 2009)

Most are about 12 inches, I have 3 mothers I put out that are about 3 foot. Nothing like hiking into the woods with 3 footers tied up in a back pack. I was sweating bullets that afternoon. I have 21 out in 7 spots, I figure if half make it through the year I will be happy. I just used sticks and clear trash bags and made little tents for them. My bro's grandma is not doing so hot and he is suppose to get her house and land when she finally kicks the bucket. Maybe next year we will have a 300 acre piece of property to grow on. Most of it is rented out to some farmers but there is plenty of unused land way in the back we can use.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 13, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (May 13, 2009)

good morn all, have a nice day


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:
Gonna be another wonderful day. Sunny 65-70f, no rain till late pm:yay:
Gonna do a quick *BIU* then off to planting my corn
:bong1::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2009)

:ciao:   Happy Wednesday everyone:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2009)

Morning everyone!

I rolled outta bed at 11 am.  My friend just called and whats to know if she can treat me to thai for lunch.  YUM!  She didn't have to ask me twice.  

A few bong hits then I am off for some chow.

Here...who wants em?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2009)

:ciao: *SmokinMom* Have fun at lunch

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 13, 2009)

It's "Hump Day", but still no hump.


----------



## meds4me (May 13, 2009)

just droppin my 1' with my own gong setup....  
 "sorry says i've posted 'em in thecultivation room, soory for cross threadin !


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2009)

46 minutes of continuous trying to post one item b/c of server being busy.:rofl: And people wonder where everyone is at? :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 13, 2009)

Hey BHCers Stop by for a quick round for the head 

Injoy life with a buzz it's easier that wayeace: 

next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2*..checking in:bong:


----------



## astrobud (May 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> It's "Hump Day", but still no hump.


well i guess im over the hump, or hill, or whatever  my daughter had a 7.2 lbs baby girl at 5.26 est today. i guess im a grandpa now   , :bong1: for everybody :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2009)

Ozzy said:
			
		

> Injoy life with a buzz it's easier that way



:rofl:* Ozzy* I am soooooooooooo enjoying life right now:bong2:

Might have to snip a few nugs 2 night:bolt::bong2:

Howdy *4u2sm0ke* :ciao:..Been doing a major BIU 2day with the rain:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 13, 2009)

Been a long Day You all have a good night with some colas delight


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*goodmorning/afternoon BHC :ciao:

rainy miserable day thursday 
so lets BIU :bong::bong1::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

Howdy BHC:ciao:

Raining here too UKgirl420 


Got my first negative reputation this morning when I checked:rofl:
 I got negged for this..


> What is it about the name White Widow? Every time a member uses that name they turn out to be a lot of hot air?
> 
> Opinions have facts to back up there claim.
> Thoughts are just what you think you might know something is right. In this case neither holds true.



Had a good laugh:rofl: I wonder who gave it.:rofl: Have a great day BHC


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*:rofl:
it must be the same person who bad reps me for saying hello :shocked: lmao ,


oh well must be a very bored human being :giggle:
they need to BIU and chill out 

:bong::bong:
*


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

lmao *UKgirl420* you sure got that right.:rofl:

What did yours say? that it is not polite to say hello. :rofl:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

hahah no they didnt even give a reason :spit: :rofl: 
i get them quite regular ,,,although it has been a little while since my last one  maybe they starting on you now :giggle:



:


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

:laugh: I think I know who it was but not sure, but then again I don't care. They need to neg me a whole lot for it to mean anything:laugh:

Oh well it is BIU time once again :bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2009)

Too funny about the neg reps.

Folks take themselves much too seriously....and on a pot forum- haha.  Crazy!

Looks like it will be a nice day here but hot.  I am in shorts again.  And it will get hotter until the temps top out in Aug and Sept.  Not looking forward to it.  

No MRI results yet.  Maybe no news is good news.  

Let's get stoned shall we?

Who wants it?

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Looks like it will be a nice day here but hot.


 
*Less then 5 minutes after I posted this, it begins to rain.   *

*LMAO!!!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*shorts :confused2: i forgot what those look like :giggle:roll on july /august when we get some sun *


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

*BIU* + *BIU* = 

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 14, 2009)

:ciao:  Raining here too  friends..:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*wow all over the world we are experiancing the same weather    welll UK and USA as far as i know 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2009)

Wow, raining for everyone eh?  Too funny.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2009)

I hope ozzy isnt getting any rain.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

I think Ozzy is getting rain too. This is a good size system moving through, but then again maybe he will get lucky.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*:ciao: time i picked the little one up from school then food shopping ,,dig up the wrong kind of weeds out my garden :spit: least with soil wet it will be easier  
smoke these up whilst im gone :bong::bong::bong::bong:
and ill see ya all later for a BIU session 
*


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 14, 2009)

Its pouring here.....

Duck,  you remember I was having those issues with fluctuating ph?  Well I finally built a mixing station, got a air pump and a few stoned put a nozzle on a thirty gal tote and built a stand for it.  Got my nutes all mixed in and going to change out buckets tonight.  I figure its going to help my ph problems and prolly take a friggin hour off my exchange time.  I will post up pics tonight in my GJ.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2009)

Rain broke down before getting to me. Rollin one and back to try to install a french drain before the next line of rain showers get here this afternoon :ciao: 

Smoke one for me and two for yourself :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## meds4me (May 14, 2009)

hahaha all dry here...burn one up peeps and i'll be back in awhile whilst i check on the "girls"...  :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta: :smoke1: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

im getting rain up here in canada too...
makes me so mad i could just...just....:bong1:  ah thats better


----------



## meds4me (May 14, 2009)

:hubba: :hubba: :smoke1: :smoke1: Okay the girls are fat and sassy this mornin, ahh much better now.:ignore: :ciao:  off to burn some glass !


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 14, 2009)

Rain just broke with tons of sunshine. I am smoking some new hash from last night and enjoying it while it last.
(pass these around:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: )
I am suprised my computer still works. We had a lightning strike this morning that sent a hum threw all the wiring in the house!:shocked:At first I thought it was Father's Day already:hubba: , but then then kids came running into our bed .Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

right on, buddyluv
im smoking on hash today too
i like hot kniving it with my blowtorch best
but also love a fat bowl of weed with keif and hash on top.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> right on, buddyluv
> im smoking on hash today too
> i like hot kniving it with my blowtorch best
> but also love a fat bowl of weed with keif and hash on top.


I like a bunch of hash in a bowl, with just enough bud to keep it from falling through .


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 14, 2009)

whats your opinion on the high from hash?
although everyones opinion is different.
i like to smoke hash and i get it every once in
a while but, the high i get from smoking a fat bowl of
good trees compared to smoking a bunch of hash just
isnt the same. I guess i like the high off weed more its
more mental. i like to get so baked im talking to myself haha
but thats just me


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 14, 2009)

4:20 here BIU hash or whatever gets your fancy


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*goodevening BHC ers 

time to BIU :bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2009)

Hey BHCers BIU
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> whats your opinion on the high from hash?
> although everyones opinion is different.
> i like to smoke hash and i get it every once in
> a while but, the high i get from smoking a fat bowl of
> ...


 
There is nothing like the devastating high of full melt bubble hash made from dank trimmings. I smoked at 4:00 and I am still blew back at 7:00.


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 14, 2009)

Damn PC thems some mighty fine lookin greens...


----------



## smokeytimes (May 14, 2009)

Well Can I get BHC #003?


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

*420 europe somewhere :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Well Can I get BHC #003?



There is a list of members and their numbers in the very first post. Check it out . If the number is not taken just pm Trillions of Atoms with your bong post number and your number you wish to use for membership. And :welcome:


Howdy BHC :ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (May 14, 2009)

Sup all, havnt posted here in a while, thought I would stop in and say hi, I dont want to hear anyone complain about rain, I wish I could collect rain water but "it never rains in sunny California" all I would end up with is a dried up 50 gal drum....


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:

seems to be a downside to the sunshine too


----------



## MindzEye (May 15, 2009)

Lol, I dont consider it a downfall, I just have to spend a few extra $$ for my grows... I just look on the bright side, women wear a lot less clothing in this weather...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

Nice  jungle *duck*..

*smokeytimes*...pm *TOA  *from thread start with post #  you bong is in..post  BHC  #  in signature  and smoke up ...your in my friend..:welcome::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...stopping in for a few:bong::bong::bong:  and off to bed...here hold this :bong1:  util i get back:bolt:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

Where is 4:20 right now?


----------



## King Bud (May 15, 2009)

Good morning yall, early day for me  :bong1:


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There is a list of members and their numbers in the very first post. Check it out . If the number is not taken just pm Trillions of Atoms with your bong post number and your number you wish to use for membership. And :welcome:
> 
> 
> Howdy BHC :ciao::bolt::bong2:


that list is not up to date alot have joined since then


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Bright sunshine this morning

Anyone want to mow my yard?

Time to BIU then I am off to do whatever I do:rofl::bolt::bong2::bong2:

Happy Friday too:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its  friday:yay::bong:


sunny  and 70f  today..no  rain until Monday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Lol, I dont consider it a downfall,  women wear a lot less clothing in this weather...


 



Yeah  Babby!!!:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Where is 4:20 right now?


 




Hello  *buddyluv*..it's 4:20 *Kuwait City, Kuwait  *right now :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> that list is not up to date alot have joined since then


 
its close enough..*TOA*  has been busy..he updates that pretty regular..so Im saying  its dated well..Thanks  for stopping in and shareing :bong:  enjoy you day


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 15, 2009)

*goodmorning USA afternoon UK 

its been a rainy tiresome morning so lets BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

Afternoon *UKgirl420*:ciao:

been sunny and I am doing everything but what I should be doing
Stopped by just to do a quick biu then back to work?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## smokeytimes (May 15, 2009)

I gave TOA an PM and just in case I Can't have my number I gave him a backup.

Anyways TGIF BHC peeps. :bong: :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 15, 2009)

*Dropping in for a quick biu before dinner is served 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:     



ahhh thats better ,,:stoned:*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2009)

Sunny, beautiful and unfortunately hot here!!  My AC is crankin.  

Had a little retail therapy last night.  Most is going back today.  What was I thinkin last night when I bought that purple and brown and gold cammo fitted t?  Looks like it was used as a diaper wipe or something...lmao.  Also- a polka dot bikini doesnt look right on a mom of 3 kids.    Next time, no smoking before I shop.  :giggle: 

Here's to my fav MPers.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## King Bud (May 15, 2009)

> Most is going back today.


:rofl:

Ahh.. a small bowl after a good day :bong1:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 15, 2009)

Offffff wooooorrrkkkkk!!!!!!!!! Sitting here getting an oil change then home to BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: That hit the spot next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> I gave TOA an PM and just in case I Can't have my number I gave him a backup.
> 
> Anyways TGIF BHC peeps. :bong: :bong2:


 

No worries..just place your # in signature.  And welcome to the club:bong:  here:bong1:  enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..just got Home from work.  I know its friday:yay:  but its my Thursday..one more Day 4me:cry:..But  hell im here:bong::bong::bong:  Happy smokeing everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Anchorage, Alaska, United States*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

Wow *4u2sm0ke* you are my hero, not just one but three posts without busy server. Congratulations:yay:


Now if I can get this to post and maybe a BIU i would be happy:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU BHCers:bong: :bong: 

I'm like you 4u 1 more day this week:rant:

We're in the dagnabit FLOOD WATCH again tonight:rant:  

Bong hit for peace of mind:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :yay: pcduck for MVP I got the 1 nomination last month can it happen again with you pc. Good luck, duck.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: loaded alittle bubble for pain relief
:bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## astrobud (May 15, 2009)

i too have to work tomarrow, untill 2 anyhow, wanted to stop by and say hello. its been a long week so lets have a couple:bong1: . its going to rain here sun so i guess ill update my gj, yall look for it, intresting things going on in the forest:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2009)

Good night or morning good people enjoy life with a buzz:bong: :ccc: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :smoke1: eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

*Ozzy* I have taken your prescription for busy server and now my sleeping times are all screwed up:rofl:

biu:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 15, 2009)

its 420 UK time lets BIU 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2009)

Happy Saturday BHC:ciao:

The weatherman was wrong we did not get those storms

Lets all do a major biu :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...glad you didnt get the storm..and Happy Saturday...70f and sunny today..but need to work..its My friday..:bong:  enjoy you day my friend


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

Good morning BHCers it's raining today again:rant: So I will BIU all day long :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 16, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 16, 2009)

Duck I woke up this morning to beautiful sunshine and thought maybe the weather man was wrong as always. He said rain all day here, well now the damn clouds have rolled in and it appears he is going to be right for once.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

Note: Being a weatherman/woman is the only job you can be wrong 80% of the time and still get a 20% pay raise.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2009)

Only job i know  where you can lie  and still keep job


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 16, 2009)

I know Ozzy I was telling my wife I picked the wrong profession. What other job can you be wrong at all the time and still keep it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

Think about it. You are in AC all day with good looking women/men, don't get dirty, just have to look at a tv screen and tell everybody what you think will happen be wrong and the boss sayes "Maybe you will be right tomorrow."


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2009)

Love the weatherman jokes.  

Raining here too whats new?  How strange that we are all spaced out yet experiencing similiar weather.

I have to work a Girl Scout workshop today from 1-3pm.  Originally was slated to work from 1-5 but extra folks signed up to help too.  

Then my closest friend is having a huge hula party for her daughter that's turning 8.  I have to go help her.  I am the official grill master/photographer, hahahahha.  She even bought me a lei and a grass skirt to wear.  Atleast she made sangria for the grown ups.  

So think of me today.  Not being able to smoke.  Standing in the rain on the patio turning nasty ol hotdogs.....   I'll do my best to provide service with a smile.   

I'll check back in tonight.

Stay dry!!


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2009)

> So think of me today. Not being able to smoke. Standing in the rain on the patio turning nasty ol hotdogs..... I'll do my best to provide service with a smile.



 :bong2:......................:hubba::hubba:




:bolt::bong2:biu


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey duck join me in a afternoon smoke-athon:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Everybody join:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2009)

Hey Ozzy :ciao: Be smoking here the rain has finally hit
But the wind has stopped

Being doing  such  great job biu'in that I had to take a nap:rofl:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

That the server Rx for you, sleeping your life away:laugh:

Rain is over til next weekend:yay: now to hoe all the weeds in the gardens:rant: 

I'm headed out into the shineing suneace:

Next:bong1::bong2::bong1::bong1::bong2::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

The rain is hammering me again. The storm front is moving over us now :rant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 16, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

sorry to hear of the rain again ozzy 
i went out with no umbrella got soaked ,bought a new umbrella and the sun  came out ,,,,i now have a collection of unused new ones that i forget to take with me :giggle: my advise is buy an umbrella it stops raining :rofl:*

*ohh and stop me waffling bhc ers and  pass me a :bong:  mine needs cleaning :doh:*


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2009)

:rofl: That is to funny *UKgirl420* :rofl:

And I got a clean :bong1: 4 ya :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 16, 2009)

thanks duck :ciao: 
:bong: mine needs cleaning again ,,,


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

Stopped in for a nightcap Have a great night eace:

:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong2::bong2::48:


----------



## MindzEye (May 17, 2009)

Morning guys, a little past 4:20 central right now... Smoking a new bong I got yesterday for free from a dispensary I tried for the first time... Place was awesome, Two very attractive women work there and they really know thier weed, she sold me Purple Gush and some Skywalker, and Im glad I bought them...

So who wants a bongload? Purple Gush or Skywalker? both heavy Indica


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

Don't mind if I do Mindzeye. It may get rid of some of this hangover. I got wasted away again in Margaritaville last night! 

Duck it is gonna be cold here today, I was just outside getting the paper and it feels like March.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:ciao: *Seattle  *its 420am  :bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

Good Morning 4u.


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

We are a bit on the chilly side too BuddyLuv...55f but sunny

These lower temps may get my Bubba to turn more purple


Now to get a morning *biu* in :bolt::bong2::bong2: next :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

feels good though reading the paper out back this morning for sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers the sun is shining and the birds are singing it should be agreat day for relaxing. The gardens are to wet to hoe so:bolt: :bong: :bong: 

Join me in sunday morning, sun worship with a bong:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=472621&posted=1#post472621


my poll..i dont know how too..but  ill ask  my club:giggle:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:bong:  im still thinking


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

I think you need to smoke more, to see if you throw up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:bong::bong:  IDK  yet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:  been doing all night ozzy..:giggle:  still growing strong


need a clean job tho..an not from puke:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

Green for the page 

Frosting:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Nice green, Did we:spit: into the bong?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

and some green in my :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

no  im  still hitting it  i think  *ukgirl  *and smoked a good  ounce  but  hell we haveing fun..:bong:  i think:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 17, 2009)

*well i certainly am  :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

I don't like to party till I puke, but I have never puked from mj.

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> feels good though reading the paper out back this morning for sure.



Wow you must be a lot further in the Northern Hemisphere... It was around 95 degrees here yesterday.... I dont understand how you Dudes do it, I cant stand the cold. What I think is awesome is you guys can still grow weed in the cold weather!! How long of an outdoor season do you get where your at?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

We had rain and a cool front hit yesterday and it brought our hot temps down.  Its nearly noon now and its not even out of the 60s yet.  Should be beautiful today.  

Hit em if u got em folks.

:bong1: :aok: :bong1: :aok: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time for a little afternoon delight join me BHC:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

:watchplant: :farm: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:   73 and sunny


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

58


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Party time no more rain for a week  hope. I see a stranger the sun:yay: They say Temp down in the mid 30's to 40 tonight and monday night so time to tent the ladies for the night. 

Hope everyone is having a good day


Smoke up BHCers:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

70 and sunny, not a cloud in the sky.  Slight breeze.  It is so beautiful.  

I wish it stayed like this year around.  

Whats for dinner?  Besides bong hits?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

leftover pasta with chicken meatballs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Pork tenderloin with sweet patatoes and green beans and fried apples. Deathbychocolate homebrew

And :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

How do you cook your tenderloin ozzy?

Tonight is the final Survivor.  Excited to see who wins.    I think we'll order pizza.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Oven roasted with salt and pepper in a black iron skillet

Have you ever notice that no one with true woodmans skills are allowed on those shows?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Oven roasted with salt and pepper in a black iron skillet
> 
> Have you ever notice that no one with true woodmans skills are allowed on those shows?


 
That's the point, the viewer has to be able to make judgements of the contestants, if the contestants made the viewers feel dumb they wouldn't watch.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

Tonight its down to 2 women and 2 men.  Cannot wait to see who wins, just hope its not Erin..lol.

  Your recipe sounds very easy.  I have one thats delicious but a little more elaborate.  Let me know if you'd like to see it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Your recipe sounds very easy. I have one thats delicious but a little more elaborate. Let me know if you'd like to see it.


 
Does it involve steak and whip cream?:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 17, 2009)

just droppin by for a few :bongin:
realizing what a pain in the butt its going to
be to hand water feed and flush a bunch of different
plants in soil 

anyways back to playing zelda haha thats my plans
for this sunday :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 17, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

ok ive slept refreshed and ready to wake n bake again  

take a way was on menu tonight ,,
chicken korma ,,,lamb bhuna ,,rice ,,naan ,,vetable and onion bhaji and poppadoms with onions mago and riata dips ,,,,with a :bong: to get the appetite going and a :bong: to wash it down *


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Bong hit time:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

We have the frost warning here too, but I am to close to the lake/river to worry about it. Lake is in 50's already, river is even warmer.

Had pork roast and mash taters, and corn, and tomatoes, and onions, wilted lettuce and chocolate cake for dinner. and a biu chaser:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

:bong::bong:Must be nice duck. I went and covered the ladies for the night and will do it again tomorrow night. Aaahh the pains of growing great smoke.
 Sound like a pork night around MP tonight, 

Unless they are to lazy to cook  SM

BIU it to cool to be outside tonight:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

The day sure was nice while it lasted tho *Ozzy*

Now to biu till I go find some other dumb post to read:rofl::bolt::bong2:

The moon is not full is it? :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

No just a couple of extra blacklights turned on

BIU :bong1::bong1::bong2::bong2::48::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

:rofl: That must explain it.:rofl:

And who peed in charcoal's cereal this morning:rofl:

Some people just don't:ignore: 

Oh well might as biu and laugh b/c that is all you can do:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

wish for a idiot filter sometimes 

BIU :bong1::bong::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

Hey Ozzy go tell him to use milk, that way when he turns his blacklight on the white milk will show thru and be cool, like his white socks at the prom:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Hey watch it, I wore white socks and bib overall to the prom. They had bleach stains to:laugh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

Point me in the direction of said thread. I am bored and high as hell.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

Take your pick 1 on black light or 1 on food coloring


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

Both


----------



## smokeytimes (May 17, 2009)

OMG you guys are cracking me up :rofl:..... well ok that and the post. I need to get some sleep and no smoke to knock me out tonight. 

maybe some black lights will help me fall asleep. Do you think food coloring would make me sleepy? :rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

I am not even sure what the hell to make of those two.


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

*Bubba!!!*


:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: 




Whoa Nelly grab the reins, take a seat, we are going for a ride:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am not even sure what the hell to make of those two.




I am still waiting for my birthday wish to come true?....I blew all the candles out all at once, just like I heard you had to, now where is my wish????:rofl:

does any of this makes sense? Bubba is wiping the floor with me right now:bolt::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

I have a feeling the one is 15 and the other is 16. I am pretty high right now so I am trying to not post in their threads.


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

I am way to high to be posting tooo..Maybe I better quit:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

maybe i should do the tony horton work out?:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:Must be nice duck. I went and covered the ladies for the night and will do it again tomorrow night. Aaahh the pains of growing great smoke.
> Sound like a pork night around MP tonight,
> 
> Unless they are to lazy to cook  SM
> ...


 


I was Lazy..Kids Mom fed them so I had Fruit Loops :rofl: and now ready to wash it down with a few:bong::bong::bong: enejoy your Sundeay friends


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

Hi ya *4u*:ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am way to high to be posting tooo..Maybe I better quit:bolt::bong2:


 
I'd probably get banned again


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

I think my tongue is bleeding ..:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Point me in the direction of said thread. I am bored and high as hell.


 

when im high as hell I go looking for those threads..lol
they  inhance my High   and make me feel real smart:rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think my tongue is bleeding ..:rofl::bolt::bong2:


 
Quick soak it in food coloring, get your blacklight, and take into the bathroom and look at it in the mirror.


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Quick soak it in food coloring, get your blacklight, and take into the bathroom and look at it in the mirror.




I soaked it in food coloring then I got scared There was some ugly guy looking at me with a blacklight and a blue tongue :holysheep:.

:bolt::bong2:

Do you think if I remove the mirror he will leave?

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I have a problem.....

It was such a pretty day today and we had the windows open.  A few flies got in the house.  There is one that keeps terrorizing me and flying around my head.  I am armed with the fly swatter but I am stoned and too damn slow.    And don't they ever sleep?  If he'd just stop for a min I'd be able to kill his arse!!!!!!

Damn fly.

:hitchair: 

Maybe if I smoke more weed he wont bother me anymore.


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

Smoke a bunch more and when you are sitting there real stoned with your jaw hanging open, the fly might land inside your mouth, then you can escort him to the door and set him free. I like those battery operated fly swatters:bolt::bong2:

don't mind me I am :fly::fly:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

I think I am :stoned:

wait..nah,,,,

:bolt::bong2:


Now I am :stoned:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Smoke a bunch more and when you are sitting there real stoned with your jaw hanging open, the fly might land inside your mouth, then you can escort him to the door and set him free. I like those battery operated fly swatters:bolt::bong2:
> 
> don't mind me I am :fly::fly:


 
:rofl:


----------



## astrobud (May 18, 2009)

you guys are too much sometimes :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny and 60f, no rain till next week:yay:

Now for a little biu before gardening, inside and out:aok:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


this has to be a first: 1 post-intro, banned


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

:ciao: Good morning BHCers The sun is here just 38f. I think I'll wait to take the tents down. Let the ladies sleep in this morn. The weather is to be great all week but that will change.

What was banned duck?

Time to go do a little work. Take care of these for me while I am gone.:joint: :bongin: :tokie: :ccc: :bong2: :bong2: :smoke1: :bong: :ciao:


----------



## astrobud (May 18, 2009)

good morn bhc friends. i hope everyone has (or had)a great day. its my day off, im going to take a shower, take a couple bongers of the church, my wife gets off at noon im meeting her in town and riding out to see our new grandbaby :baby: heres the real baby, my i introduce elizabeth (lizzy)

View attachment 114396


aint she cute.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

Congrad there Grandpa astrobud


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2009)

astro- she is beautiful, and look at all that hair!  Congrats Gramps.  

pc, yer sick.  

Time for a wake n bake.


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

Congrats *Astro*:yay:




			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> pc, yer sick.



Nah, I was high/real high and was right there with ya 5 minutes later:laugh:

Now back to the mini-biu:bolt::bong2::bong2:



Hey *Ozzy* 1 post-1 banned


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

:bong::bong:Hey duck check his home page, he may have some help for the older folks:laugh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *Ozzy* 1 post-1 banned


 
This is great:aok: Like we need anymore retard around here. And look how the two immediately bond, the one who posted will not be around for long either. Anyways beautiful here and have to mow the darn grass. At least I am going to mow it high 

anybody?
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:Hey duck check his home page, he may have some help for the older folks:laugh:




:rofl: What a classic:rofl:


Funny how Hick can smell out canned meat:rofl:

Back to the biu..:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This is great:aok: Like we need anymore retard around here. And look how the two immediately bond, the one who posted will not be around for long either. Anyways beautiful here and have to mow the darn grass. At least I am going to mow it high
> 
> anybody?
> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:




Should I bring my tractor?....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: hick had a nose for trouble that is for sure.

How high are you going the mow the grass Buddy? We need the retard to have a good laugh at. By the way what flavor do you inject your buds with male ww possibly? The THC is way there in the male after all!:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

1 word


*Bubba*




bad bubba :bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2009)

*My oh my I killed that fly!  Finally.  Die, bastard!!!  *


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

You were suppose to walk it to the door and sing _"Born Free"_:laugh:

Hi *Sm* :ciao:..:bolt::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

poor fly. I am already on my first break. Had to put the bird on the grill and smoke another bowl. The grass isn't too high, atleast not as high as I am!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 18, 2009)

*good evening BHC 

little Lizzy is beautiful :heart:,,astro bud ,,,congrats to your daughter and  the proud grandparents :yay:

time for a BIU celebration :bong::bong1::bong2:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

Ozzy is :shocked: no rain and I have seen the sun all day just one more night of freeze warnings:yay: 

Smoke up duck, and ukgirl :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hey SM that was my pet:rant: 

Buddy get a bath then enjoy:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2009)

Got my arse back to the gym today after a 4 week hiatus....lmao.

I'll find you another pet ozzy.  

Who wants em?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:joint:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 18, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

Blazing and eating ice cream


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2009)

Blazing and :bolt: to bed


----------



## GoNAVY (May 19, 2009)

Evening BHC!!!

:bong:

All is well i trust?

:bong:

Astrobud, your new grandbaby is beautiful!!!

SmokinMom, Red looks good on you.  .. congrats.  

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

*goodmorning BHCers in the US and Afternoon to me in the UK 
another miserable day outside but a happy one inside once ive BIU 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bong::bong1::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

Que?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: Good morning duck and UKgirl woh is life today?

Time to BIU then:bolt: to wally world.

Have a great day
these should help in someway:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*..its :bong::bong:  4 tuesday



enjoy your Day!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc friends. i hope everyone has (or had)a great day. its my day off, im going to take a shower, take a couple bongers of the church, my wife gets off at noon im meeting her in town and riding out to see our new grandbaby :baby: heres the real baby, my i introduce elizabeth (lizzy)
> 
> View attachment 114396
> 
> ...


 


:ciao:  Lizzy welcome to the world of marijuanna passion


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2009)

putting some green on the page..last few days was in the 70's..have a great day everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

*nice pics 4u 
now heres some rain ,,,tooks minutes ago the sky cracked went dark and the rain and hailstone descended 



i think my plants  may need to come in to dry out what do the bhcers think 

opinions people please  ,,,and ouch them hailstones hurt my head :rofl: *


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

Jeez Tôi &#273;ã &#273;&#7885;c m&#7897;t s&#7889; bài vi&#7871;t dumbest nhi&#7879;m k&#7923; c&#7911;a tôi &#7903; &#273;ây. M&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng mu&#7889;n &#273;&#7889;t candle cho m&#7897;t l&#432;&#7907;ng khí carbon dioxide ", sau &#273;ó h&#7885; tr&#7903; thành m&#7897;t chuyên gia trong ánh sáng emitting diode technology.lol khác mu&#7889;n tranh lu&#7853;n m&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng ý ki&#7871;n &#273;óng góp và th&#7915;a nh&#7853;n r&#7857;ng m&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng guy là nó làm nh&#432;ng không ph&#7843;i anh ta? Hi&#7879;n nó không ph&#7843;i m&#7845;t hai &#273;&#7871;n tranh lu&#7853;n? .. N&#7871;u b&#7841;n có th&#7875; con s&#7889; này hi&#7875;u thêm s&#7913;c m&#7841;nh &#273;&#7875; ya ... Ch&#7881; c&#7847;n *bìu*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

*duck all i could figure out  on the post was 

dumbest thing ive seen today ,,,,,and BIU :rofl:

*


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

That is all that matters *UKgirl420*:rofl:

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

Thought I would add alittle as well 4U. How about some Aeroponic Afghani


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke* & *BuddyLuv*:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

*very nice buddyluv :cool2:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (May 19, 2009)

very good looking indeed buddy l,  and thanks to all for kind words on the grand baby, all is well. lets smoke up :ccc:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU 

Hope you all had a good day

Beautiful ladies 4u and Buddy

Smok'em like there is no tomorrow:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :48: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 19, 2009)

UK 420 :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2009)

Morning UKgirl 

Have a good day or night everyone

nite-nite


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeez Tôi &#273;ã &#273;&#7885;c m&#7897;t s&#7889; bài vi&#7871;t dumbest nhi&#7879;m k&#7923; c&#7911;a tôi &#7903; &#273;ây. M&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng mu&#7889;n &#273;&#7889;t candle cho m&#7897;t l&#432;&#7907;ng khí carbon dioxide ", sau &#273;ó h&#7885; tr&#7903; thành m&#7897;t chuyên gia trong ánh sáng emitting diode technology.lol khác mu&#7889;n tranh lu&#7853;n m&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng ý ki&#7871;n &#273;óng góp và th&#7915;a nh&#7853;n r&#7857;ng m&#7897;t trong nh&#7919;ng guy là nó làm nh&#432;ng không ph&#7843;i anh ta? Hi&#7879;n nó không ph&#7843;i m&#7845;t hai &#273;&#7871;n tranh lu&#7853;n? .. N&#7871;u b&#7841;n có th&#7875; con s&#7889; này hi&#7875;u thêm s&#7913;c m&#7841;nh &#273;&#7875; ya ... Ch&#7881; c&#7847;n *bìu*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


 

all i got was *BIU*..:rofl:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 20, 2009)

*good morning time to wake n bake my US friends :ciao: 

ok its my dinner time lets BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (May 20, 2009)

good afternoon uk girl and hello everyone else, time for me to go to work. not much going on,kinda slow right now so i think ill smoke a bowel on the way. yall have a nice day and smoke this whilest im gone:tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Wednesday *everyone*...Smoke up  *BHC *:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2009)

:bong::bong: Happy Hump Day

Wake n Bake :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2009)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Another busy day..the sun is out

throwing a bunch of bubba down, help ya self for a biu:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2009)

I hope to finish a french drain today and do some moe planting in the gardens 35 more tomatotoes and 14 pepper plants and the gardens are done. 

Thanks duck the bubble is what I'm smokin today. It keep the motor running..

Next :bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 20, 2009)

*ok Tea time now and i sure there must be  another biu session due :stoned:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (May 20, 2009)

hi bhc, the ladies are taken care of for tonight time for a refresher, anyone with me:smoke1: been a long day i think i need it (and another beer)


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 20, 2009)

420 UK time 

goodmorning BHC time to wake n bake 4 me  

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 20, 2009)

It was too nice today to be on the 'puter. I am smokin', anyone else want to join?:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 21, 2009)

Starting my 10 day vacation on friday, kinda makes this a technical friday  any way WHOOO HOOO :woohoo::giggle::banana::guitar::banana::bong1:   :joint:


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

Another beautiful day here on the south shore of Lake Erie

Gonna do a quick BIU then I am off to enjoy the sunny day:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc :ciao:

wet and rainy again :cry: 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 21, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning all stop in to say hi and get high then:bolt: to flood cleanup today.
you'ens have a great day. Hope these help:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

goodmorning ozzy ,,,

help ya selves :bong::bong::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 21, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2*..checking in on whats going to be a 75f  and LOTS  sun..only clouds today  are the ones in my Head :giggle::bong:  enjoy your day  *every1*


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

Taking a little biu :bong2: break before jumping back on the tractor.
Planting corn and sunflowers


Sunny and 76f right suppose to get to 84f:woohoo:


*BIU*:ciao: :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2009)

Its sunny and 76 here right now too pc.  

Supposed to start raining again tomorrow til Monday.  Lucky me.  

Crappy day.  Think I am PMSing.  Look out boys...lmao.


----------



## astrobud (May 21, 2009)

hi all, its like 78 and not a cloud in the sky here also, off work early so i think ill :bong: :bong: and go cut some grass, fire up the grill and cook some beef ribs, yall come on over :lama:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 21, 2009)

Nothing but blue skies and green weed here friends. My week is over and no work till Tuesday. Yippie!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 21, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

wow just slept 10 hrs straight ,:stoned:,unheard of usually :giggle:
totally refreshed and ready to BIU 
anyone?
:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2009)

Biu!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 22, 2009)

hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy cow holy cow----!!!!!!



FIRST AND FOREMOST...... NEW MEMBERS------ *WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

UK GIRL

ASTROBUD

SMOKEYTIMES


*WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME TO THE BHC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


WOW WOW WOW ppls im sooooooo soooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy! ive been hella busy...w memorial day comming up ive had ALOT going on. got most of my garden in, got some outdoors to show yall....got some indoors going but i havent been by my brothers to check them SO- in all good time i will be uploading some NEW NEW NEW PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway ive got 30,000 posts to read  ill be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope my mj fam is doing FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

Hey TOA :ciao:

We have a bunch of new members, just not sure if they all PM'ed ya.
Nice to see ya around and get some pics up. We love green here at the BHC.

[edit]


BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:

Happy Friday:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *....
> 
> wow just slept 10 hrs straight ,:stoned:,unheard of usually :giggle:
> totally refreshed and ready to BIU
> ...




It's the weed :bolt::bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 22, 2009)

i need to know what other members have joined so i can add them to the l,ist and give them a welcome :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 22, 2009)

thanks trillions at last you added me,, :yay: 


,,goodmorning/afternoon every1 
 time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy cow holy cow----!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:rofl:   30,000  posts   maybe this will help:bong1:

Welcome New Members:ciao:


Time to BIU..its Friday  75  and SUNNY!!!:yay:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey TOA :ciao:
> 
> We have a bunch of new members, just not sure if they all PM'ed ya.
> Nice to see ya around and get some pics up. We love green here at the BHC.
> ...


 


:yaethat:   we been telling them to PM  you..Maybe thats the 30000 posts you need to read..:giggle:  I think it was smokeytimes was the one   that states in his/her signature.."awaiting confirmation"  



BIU *duck*:ciao:


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 22, 2009)

I sent ya a PM a while ago.... BIU everyone! Strt the long weekend right.  I am working.... Hardly can't wait to check on my girls.  I had to add snaps to my visqueen walls yesterday because I can't get into the room with the original point of access.  My plants are ENORMOUS!  The big four are showing sex but I am not sure yet on what they are.  I switched them on 12/12 last night so I will be keeping an eye on them.  Tonight I finally will have good pics taken with my girls camera and maybe we can identify male vs female together!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 22, 2009)

Taking the boy fishing tonight. All you guys/gals have a safe weekend.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time to start the weekend:woohoo: 

These will get us started right:bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :smoke1: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 22, 2009)

have a great time with your boy buddyluv ,,,,,
and dont go dropping your bong in the water 


BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (May 22, 2009)

hello all, lets biu,:bong2:  have fun fishing w/ your boy buddy and toa i sent you a pm as well, welcome back. now me and the wify are going to:bong: :bong: and go find a bite to eat. see ya :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

Done for the day.
Got my heat planted for the year:yay:

Now to enjoy the holiday weekend:bolt::bong2:

Have safe and fun filled Memorial Weekend:woohoo:

:bolt::bong2:bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (May 22, 2009)

oh yea i forgot happy mem day weekend all, i have nothing planned, work tomarrow, off at two, go motorcycle riding,:watchplant: , stay at home so ill be off and on here all weekend, lets spark this up and pass it around:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *everyone*..Happy Friday:bong:  

New members  please place BHC # in your signature..enjoy you smoke


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

Happy *4:20* Anchorage, Alaska:ciao::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hello everyone,, Have a safe and fun Memorial Day weekend

 BIU on this beautiful Friday:bong: :bongin: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: :48: :tokie:


----------



## benevolence6gc (May 22, 2009)

I hook my bong up to my vaporizer, does that still count?:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2009)

Life sucks then you die!

Might as well smoke in the meantime.

Here's a bowl and a beer from me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 22, 2009)

thanks mom ,,,ill join ya for one 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks SM and UK I'll have one then off to bed y'll enjoy your night with a buzz:tokie: :tokie: :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 23, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

at last we have sun :woohoo: and i have to go into the city :cry:

maybe these will help :bong::bong::bong:  

help ya selves 
:bong2::bong2::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:


Tis another wonderful  sunny day here 59.6f :yay:

How was the fishing *BuddLuv*? They are hammering the _"eyes"_ here.

Have a fun and safe Saturday:ciao:

Oh and BIU all day long:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning BHC Hope you are having a great weekend.

Sunny and High around 80f:yay: 

Have a happy and restful weekend eace:

To help your weekend get started right :bong1: :bong1: :48: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2009)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> I hook my bong up to my vaporizer, does that still count?:bong1:


 

What ever smokes you head..any pics of this???  take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *everyone*..75  and sunny today..Have to work enjoy your day everyone..:bong::bong::bong:


*duck*..BIU   ALL DAY!!!

*ozzy*..hows the contest with uncle?  can you share with us yet?  Have a Great Day 

*UKgirl*...*SmokeMom*..Here  share these :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:  while im gone..


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

*Thedonofchronic* has gone fishing..    :bong:
Caught over a 40 lbs carp not far from my house yesterday
i love sitting all day smoking good trees and fishing...


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 23, 2009)

good evening bhc 

haha i survived the city with the help of those bongs u left 4u :giggle:
sun still is shining at 7pm ..time to tend to the outdoor ladies ,,:farm:

BIU :bong::bong2::bong1:


----------



## astrobud (May 23, 2009)

hi guys, its been a good day here 84 and mostly sunny, humid of course, made a little money at work (paid comision) just chillin mostly and motley crue carnival of sins is coming on tv (paliadium channel) lets smokeem up :joint: and watch, awesome show :headbang2:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2009)

Great day, good times, now to kick back and finish the night with a little biu session.:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 23, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, meet Webster, like his name implies, he is very short.  He is a combination of two great phenos, American Blown Glass, and the biggest mama gamma  slide/bowl I could find.  Smoothest thing ever, I guess great things do come in small packages  

He enjoys pina coladas and getting caught in the rain.  Feel free to drop by and have a :bong:

One thing I like to sometimes do with Webster is put a small amount of green mouthwash in with his water, it makes you feel you are smoking menthol flavored weed


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening brother and sister stoners and to those that find our way of life against their belief, find another world to go to. Because we are here to stay. I Hope like lleh you get a contact high 

Nice piece NYC


SMOKE UP BHCers
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

Overcast today,61f

The air is so still outside, you can hear by bong:rofl:

Now to start the day off right with a *BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> *Thedonofchronic* has gone fishing.. :bong:
> Caught over a 40 lbs carp not far from my house yesterday
> i love sitting all day smoking good trees and fishing...


 

I too Love to sit on a river bank...Polein one hand  and :bong1: in other..Dont care for Carp fish..But  you and I could nail the hell outta the Trout  this summer..Have a great Day  *TDOC*


*:bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC*
> 
> Overcast today,61f
> 
> ...


 

:ciao: *duck*..80f and all SUN:yay: im going to have to have a controle burn:bong: any fishing on Lake Earie? Im going to go Crabing for the first time in life this year..Im so stoked..Takeing kids out tomarrow on the Lake for some water play..I have this 3 person seater I pull the kids on ..its cool..but they have to throw them selfs off cuzz they dont flip over..the one in the middle is the safest..Thats where little 4u sits his butt..and holds tight..lol..well gotta tend to garden..all this un is makeing things grow..Its my Saturday..and Im a hitting it hard:bong:

enjoy you Day my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi guys, its been a good day here 84 and mostly sunny, humid of course, made a little money at work (paid comision) just chillin mostly and motley crue carnival of sins is coming on tv (paliadium channel) lets smokeem up :joint: and watch, awesome show :headbang2:


 




is that the Rock Band Motley Crue?  and was it any good?

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke*:bong2:

The lake looks like a little mini city, they are catching the walleyes and perch so fast, they are almost jumping in the boat.

The river out front is full of pwc's and boats. This weekend real gets busy up here, campers, boaters, amusement park riders. 

Well back to hauling water and planting sunflower seeds and of course a little *BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 24, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

we had sun again :woohoo: and actually got some gardening done (not the favorite plant kind):spit:

have fun on the boat tomorrow 4u 



			the one in the middle is the safest..Thats where little 4u sits his butt..and holds tight
		
Click to expand...

haha he aint daft *

*well lets biu BHC* :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2009)

:aok: :bong1: :yay: :headbang2: :bong: :bongin:  :stoned: 




 :confused2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 24, 2009)

I'm Back! I hope everyone is having a great weekend. Duck I know what you mean. I was up on the lake all weekend. Great times and I hope everyone else is having one too.
:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2009)

:ciao:  haveing a great time here..:bong:  tommarrow we will be on a Lake..takeeing the kids out for a day of Play..


:bong;


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2009)

Same shizzz different day here.

Tomorrow we will be smoking a brisket outside, weather permitting..

Smoke em if u got em guys.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 25, 2009)

good morning BHC 

well its also a bank holiday in the UK ,,,except the kids are off for a  week :hairpull:
sun is shining and the bbq is smoking ,and this mom is :fly: i think i to much :bong1:waiting for family to arrive  :rofl:

enjoy the day bhc ,,,,
have fun with the kids* 4U* :heart:and *MOM *hope your bong is ready and loaded for sneaky tokes whilst hubbys smoking the beef 
*duck ,buddyluv,,ozzy* enjoy what ever plans you have ,,

well time for a couple more BIU before ciaos descends :bong::bong::bong:

see ya all later :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC Members*

58f and sunny

Going to be doing family gathering at 1:00pm then at 4:00 doing it all over again with friends.:yay: We could not have asked for better weather for the holiday.Now for a _*BIU*_ break :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2009)

:ciao:   Im smokeing this session   in memory of my falling heros  from Desert storm..*Jim hansely *  you will allways be remembered for your courage  and sacrifice...I thank you for what you did for me and our unit..:bong:




Raise the flag  in memory  of all that have given  thier Lives for the USA..


Thanks Men/Women


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

This round of bong hits goes to all our loved one and to all the men and women who gave their lives so as, we could live our lives Free.

Peace and Love to all


----------



## astrobud (May 25, 2009)

and a special dose of:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: for my dad ( rest his soul) 3 time veitnam vet, purple heart, silver star, presidental unit citaion award, amongst others and all the vets everywhere. happy mem day.:aok: btw how was your fishing trip buddy love?


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 25, 2009)

*its raining :spit: 

but on the plus side  everyone went home and i can now get reaquanted with my :bong:*:stoned:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 25, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> and a special dose of:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: for my dad ( rest his soul) 3 time veitnam vet, purple heart, silver star, presidental unit citaion award, amongst others and all the vets everywhere. happy mem day.:aok: btw how was your fishing trip buddy love?


 
We caught a ton Astrobud. My son actually hooked a big walleye, at least 4-5 lbs., and we caught a bunch in the 12-18 inch range. We let all them go but we did come home with a 5 gallon bucket of yellow perch. He promised he would help Daddy clean em but I ended up doing it while he and his friends threw the eye balls at each other.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2009)

I hope everyone has had a great day


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2009)

Its sunny and hot!  No rain. 

The smoker is goin crazy, I can smell the brisket.

I need to go nibble on a magic brownie.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2009)

Full, tired and ready to biu :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday:aok::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

Looks like rain here. Overcast and 50f

Today is a double biu day..2-4-Tuesday:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2009)

Good morning BHC!

Only 2 days left for little ones school, and 8 more days til its out for the big kids.  3 months of bored and fighting kiddos.  Cannot wait.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like fun *SmokinMom*...nah not  really:laugh:

Where is everyone????

I guess I will biu all by myself:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Oh wait I might not have done that the proper way, have no fear someone will correct me:rofl::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

hi duck im here :ciao:

ill join you biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

*420 UK time :bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2009)

Went to a local head shop today and bought 2 pipes.  The wooden one for me, and the metal one for a friend.  

Time to party guys and girls.

Hit it!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 26, 2009)

*very nice SM 

ill join u 


BIU :bong:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

I have been trimming since 8 and it is now 3:30. Funny thing is I have 18 plants to go and have a mountain of just big buds. I am not sure what I am going to do with all this afghani. I expected a stellar harvest but from the looks of it I am going to have at least 3 elbows. (I have gotten real good at eyeballing wet weight) If anyone is looking for a good yielding w/crystals galore bud try Sensi Afghani, she is a keeper. It is almost 4:20 here.
:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

you got any hand pains yet?
18 to go? how many did you chop?
you must have a decent sized flowering room.
i think you have two, dont you?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

24 plants per table. I have 2 tables and the other finishes in 6 weeks. I cut and trimmed 6 tonight and I will continue for probably the rest of the week. I trimmed all 17 of my Blueberry the other night. The house stinks right now


----------



## astrobud (May 27, 2009)

good morn , afternoon bhc. well not much to say cept time for work. unless buddy love wants to beam me over so i can help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2009)

:ciao:   *4u2*..checking in...78 sunny..Happy Wednesday everyone :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2009)

:yay:   Party @ *BuddyLuv*...:lama:  we comeing to help ya :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Day to all

:rant: Got this old computer back up and running. Maybe I will get my journal started today. Tried Mon. morn and hit F5 so much it crashed and flew into the wall somehow. Did not know computers could fly,just glad it missed the window.Bet if it had been a new computer it would be in pieces.

Smoke up this morning:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

wish you guys were here to help, I would gladly pay good labor in weed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 27, 2009)

goodevening bhc :ciao:

buddy love got any pics of harvest ?


BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

I will get some up tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys, go see my new pumpkin pics.  4u, a guy asked you a question too earlier.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41766&page=2  Scroll down to post 27.

I've been stoned all day and managed to get nothing done.  Now all I want is a nap.  :fid:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2009)

Can ducky come out and play??


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 27, 2009)

*420 UK :bong: :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


*smokemom*..Thanks for the heads up..I answered his post in yer thread..and those really look like zuccinni  now..lol..i spelt that wrong i know..Its going to take over you yard..wont need to mow..it will be real green?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Went to a local head shop today and bought 2 pipes. The wooden one for me, and the metal one for a friend.
> 
> Time to party guys and girls.
> 
> Hit it!


 



How do you like the wood pipe Mom?   I have a wooden one that has stash holder as well.  But i dont care for the wood taste it gives..How do you like it?  and is that other one 4me friend :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> while he and his friends threw the eye balls at each other.


 


:rofl:  sounds like my boy and his friends..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Bissau, Guinea Bissau*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Good Night all
For the next BHCer to enjoy
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

Thanks *ozzy*..:bong:  Im hitting a few tonight my friend..and the Bet you have is going to be fun to watch..see ya later my friend..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2009)

Where did duck go?????

Morning BHC.



The wood is ok.  The bowl isn't big enough.    I love the lid.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all It's time for a loooooooonnnnnnnggggggg smoke break this morning:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  
Neighbors basement flooded and have been carring stuff out since 6 am this morn. 

Y'll have a great day, I'll be playing n the mud again:rant: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 28, 2009)

*goodmorning all :ciao:


dam ozzy ,i hope the weather sorts its self out your end soon ,,,
well smoke one up for me bhc :bong::bong:
off to the dentist with the little one :spit:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 28, 2009)

We complain but are really lucky when you look at all damage people in other parts of the US are having..

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
eace:


----------



## astrobud (May 28, 2009)

hi bhc, looks like we may have a t storm this afternoon, i guess we could use the water but my dogs hate thunder .oh well lets biu :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:   i hope its a ceck up and nothing serious w/ the little one uk girl


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 28, 2009)

4:20 here, overcast and in the 50's....glad I'm an indoor grower.  Time to pull some tubes, have a good day BHC.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2009)

Hey everyone.....seriously.  I hope pcduck is ok.  Kinda miss him around these parts.

Its a beautiful day here.  

Breezy, hot, sunny......

My ac is crankin.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 28, 2009)

what happened to pc?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> what happened to pc?


 
He hasnt posted here on the BHC for a few days.  But....I just clicked his profile and saw he's still around.    I nudged him in a pm and hopefully he'll check in here soon.

I wonder if ukgirl scared him away......bwahahahahahhaa.  

:giggle: (jk girl)


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 28, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi bhc, looks like we may have a t storm this afternoon, i guess we could use the water but my dogs hate thunder .oh well lets biu :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: i hope its a ceck up and nothing serious w/ the little one uk girl


 

thanks astro,,,yes just a checkup ,all is good the baby teeth are falling out ,the big teeth are on there way  ,,,


well been absent all day from my fav club  time to make up and BIU 

DUCK  ,,,i hope all is well :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (May 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> thanks astro,,,yes just a checkup ,all is good the baby teeth are falling out ,the big teeth are on there way  ,,,
> 
> 
> well been absent all day from my fav club  time to make up and BIU
> ...


----------



## astrobud (May 29, 2009)

hi all, did everyone get too :stoned:  last night? no posts here in 10 hours. early morning here i must get ready for work, hope all have a nice day (or had) later  :bolt:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

goodmorning /afternoon 

enjoy your friday every1 
we have sun :yay: 
and i have 5 children under the age of 7 to entertain this afternoon :hairpull:
so plenty of :bong: hits is whats on the agenda  :giggle: 
BIU 
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Friday everyone..:bong:  Have a great day..


75f  sunny

shot of my crystal  all ready 4ft tall and growing:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Where did duck go?????
> 
> Morning BHC.
> 
> ...


 


I think he is fine..He may be like me and others that just get tired of the site and need to step away for a bit..Im sure he is fine..and will be about again soon..Im sure no omne has upset him..well accept the new stupid posts:rofl: 


*pcduck*...we are thinking of you my friend..here have these when you return :bong1::bong1::bong1:  


Take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning all

Ukgirl 5 kids under 7 you will need some of mother's little helper this afternoon(about 5 grams worth before and 10 grams after):giggle: 

Hope Elmer didn't find duck.:laugh: 

Here's one for duck when he comes by:bong1: I put the 1/2 oz bowl on so you can catch up. duck

These are for the rest of y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

thanks ozzy i need them ,,
i must be glutton for punishement,,,, i added another 2 so i know have 7 running about ,,while i have escaped with my :bong::bongin::48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2009)

Wish I could give them all candy and soda pop and silly string, then hide and watch you pull your hair out


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

hahahahahahahh 

they got candy and pop 20 mins before they went home 

now its my time  

so lets BIU  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Let's get the Friday party started:bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong2: :smoke1:


----------



## astrobud (May 29, 2009)

uk girl you must be superwoman


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys and gal.  

Happy Friday.

Going out to a bar with a girlfriend tonight.  She is crazy like me so it may be a little dangerous.   

I wont have my bong, but the joints are rolled and ready to go.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> uk girl you must be superwoman


 
Hmmm :rofl:  no just a soft touch i think :ignore: 




> SmokinMomHey guys and gal.
> 
> Happy Friday.
> 
> ...


 

enjoy your evening   :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2009)

:ciao:  I know its friday:yay:  but its my Thursday...But im here to :bong:


*Smokemom  *dont get into trouble:giggle:


*ozzie*..*UKgirl*..Party Hard like Rock Star..Here :bong1::bong1:


*astro*..I know you work on Sats too.  Lets smoke to Saturdays:bong:



take care and be safe:lama:


----------



## astrobud (May 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gal.
> 
> Happy Friday.
> 
> ...


sounds like trouble to me  
yea i have to work on sat so early bed for me but time for some:bong: pass em around. in 20 mins im going to turn the lights on my low riders and then have a bowel of ice cream ( the soft dessert) and off to bed.  cya


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 29, 2009)

*goodnight astro :ciao:

biu bhc :bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU 

Hey Duck glad to see you everything alright with you I hope

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

good morning BHC :ciao:

my new bong ,,,my son brought me back from is hols   he couldnt think of anything i would of liked more  






so i feel obliged to try it out :giggle:

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 30, 2009)

Cheers UKgirl420 bowls packed and a brand new bic  now if  i can keep my sister from stealing it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday...Astro and i are off to work.But first a wake and bake:bong:  Ahhhhh   Here Hold this:bong1: Till I return..


*ukgirl*..I wish my kid would get me a bong...then again maybe not:rofl:


*BHC*....BIU  its going to be 78-82  Blue sky:clap:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2009)

Morning everyone!  

Man, my family didnt try and get me up.  It was almost 12:45pm when I rolled outta bed.  

Gonna plant some flowers outside to try and add a lil curb appeal to my house, lol.  

I may be able to get rid of the hubby/kids tonight.  They are talking about going to the drive-in movies.  That uually means being gone from aboyt 6 pm til almost 2 am.   

Hit that new bong 4 me ukgirl.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey all just stoped in for a min, then back to garden

Hit these while I gone
 :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hit that new bong for me UKgirl

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

*goodevening bhc ,,well i hit it for you all and some more 
been very hot here today so took a trip to the woods and river ,,couldnt take my bong ,,but my sneak a smoke pipe was in full use  






BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone!
> 
> I may be able to get rid of the hubby/kids tonight. They are talking about going to the drive-in movies. That uually means being gone from aboyt 6 pm til almost 2 am.
> 
> Hit that new bong 4 me ukgirl.


 

Sounds like your in for a BIU session tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2009)

Last night was fun.  And that girl and I could get into some major trouble.  We both have a history of substance abuse and dangerous behavior....lol.

She kept telling me how great I looked.  Its been a yr since shes seen me.  I'm several sizes smaller, plus the breast reduction surgery.  Then later she told me she was bi.  :giggle:   We had a lot of fun, but its obvious we're getting older.  Only 2 guys approached us.  Middle-aged, overweight, and with receeding hairlines.   

We will be going out again, when we recooperate.  

Ok, flowers in the ground.  And I need more.  I may take a quiet drive to the garden center for rocks, dirt, and a few more pretty flowers.


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

:48:  Evening everyone. Been a lovely day here, *UKgirl* that looks like my perfect day out exept thered be a fishing rod and a few beers ( not many dont wanna drown lol ) involved too 

Just rolled myself one so thought i'd share some out lol :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  smoke up peeps :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## astrobud (May 30, 2009)

hi guys, sounds like everyone is doing fine  pass these around :bong1:  its time for supper, i think i hear the wife bellow


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

goodevening again  

mom u sound like you had fun ,,what happened to the receeding hairlines? :giggle:

what flowers are u planting ?

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Good night peeps the vodka got a grip


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

420 somewhere :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hope you all have had a great evening

Hey SM and UKgirl that receeding hairline hair is now growing on their back:laugh: 

Newbud don't that look like a great place to drown worms? 

astrobud hope dinner was good have this for desert:bong1:


Here's a few for the next one up:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

How are my favorite MPers doing?  

Hittin it late!  Flyin high.  Goodnight everyone.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 31, 2009)

*goodmorning/afternoon BHC :ciao:

another beautiful day in the little ole UK ,,,

time to biu :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 31, 2009)

welcome back DUCK 

we have all missed you ,,,hope everything is fine and good 

here have this and lets BIU 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

And a good morning it is... sunny and bright at 52f, definitely a sunglasses wearing type of morning.


Thanks everyone for showing your concern, I just needed a break from the  computer and the _busy server_ crap.

I see that I have some major catching up to do in the *BIU* department, sooo here goes it...:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

:ciao:  good morning BHC..:bong:


*Smokemom*..what wrong with hair loss?  and atleast you Ladies was approached..There are many that arent:giggle:  no matter how much i drink..they still ugly at 2am:rofl:  sometimes worse..lol..

*UKgirl*...Im with *Newbud*  that looks like a geat place to sit back  smoke the sneaky:giggle:  and get the lines wet..i see a big one there on the corner calling me name  " 4u...over here"..lol..looks like you had fun..


*ozzy*...Hows the garden?  My Crystal is almosty 6 feet tall..and its only May..i planted it in the ground when it was 1.5 feet tall..Im thinking  9 feet when done..huh?  hows the *BET*  Uncle give up yet:rofl:

*Duck*..Glad to see ya..I too need a break from all this..Glad you are back..and congrats on the Bubba:ciao:  


79  and sunny today..its my saturday and plan on doing dome Gardening myself..Bell peppers are growing  need to set timers for water now..have a great day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## astrobud (May 31, 2009)

good morn bhc, time to wake and bake. we have breakfast cooking, going to catch a good buzz and then we are jumping on the motorcycle and going to see the grandbaby,its going to be a good day. pass these around:bong: :bong: have a great day everyone, ill check in later:bolt: welcome back duck


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Have a happy Day all

astrobud Be safe on the motorcycle it's Sunday driver day

4u if the women are not getting better looking by 1am switch to straight whiskey:laugh:  Uncle will not give up anything when it comes to a bet. It was 3 of us on a gallon of shine that got him to let me post about the bet anyhow.
In 2003 I put out a mother that was 2.5 ft tall that reached 11 ft  
Darn rain has almost drowned my veg gardens. It will be tues. or wed.. before I can most likely work them. A storm hit last night and left 1.6" of rain:rant: 

Enough talking BIU:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 31, 2009)

Good Day all. I haven't had a problem with the server because I haven't really been on in a few days. Busy weekend with getting the jetskis in the water, graduations, and my preparing for my daughter's 2nd B-day today. Time to smoke a bowl and relax before all the relatives get here. I will be smoking some of this if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2009)

> Busy weekend with getting the jetskis in the water, graduations, and my preparing for my daughter's 2nd B-day



Hey *BuddyLuv* You are not one of those jetskiers that spin "donuts" continuously in front of my house are you? Nothing like the sound of a jetskier spinning away at 7am:rofl: j/k BuddyLuv....If it was you you would be investigating the smell of weed floating across the water

I'll BIU with ya..Is that the freshie?:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

Duckie!!!!   

4u, hahahaha.  I think we just chose a table on the wrong side of the bar or something.  My point was that we aren't attracting the young ins anymore.  

I got to get back to the garden center for some stones or something.....

Fire it up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 31, 2009)

happy birthday to the little one :clap: Buddyluv

:hairpull: why do people come over ,,let there kids run wild,trash everywhere  then leave :rant:

time 4 a few of these :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

Time for a few afternoon delights
:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :ccc: :48: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 31, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *BuddyLuv* You are not one of those jetskiers that spin "donuts" continuously in front of my house are you? Nothing like the sound of a jetskier spinning away at 7am:rofl: j/k BuddyLuv....If it was you you would be investigating the smell of weed floating across the water
> 
> I'll BIU with ya..Is that the freshie?:bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
Nah Duck I barely ever make it up to the big lake. We have a large resevoir here I rent a space from, we only occasionally travel up by you if we can get both kids to Ma and Pa's for the weekend. That is Blueberry after a two week cure. I love the taste of it so I am smoking this until my Aghani is cured, they just went in jars yesterday. I still have a gallon jar of Bubblegum from my first indoor grow that has had a 1 year cure. Do you like NL#5? I am about to do a run with them here next. I have always enjoyed that pine taste of it so I figure I can use a couple elbows for my rack.:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 31, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> happy birthday to the little one :clap: Buddyluv
> 
> :hairpull: why do people come over ,,let there kids run wild,trash everywhere then leave :rant:
> 
> time 4 a few of these :bong::bong::bong:


 
Thanks she had great time.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

:yay: Happy birthday little Miss BuddyLuv:yay: May your life always be happy and healthy and longeace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 31, 2009)

420 somewhere :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

Bong hits for bed time:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::48:eace:


----------



## Newbud (May 31, 2009)

:lama: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 
Pass em round folks.
Went to see my liitle bro in prison today  but he gets out in about 6 weeks :yay: 
Missed him more than i care to admit lol, carn't wait for him out, watch out world were back lol.
Was still baking hot when we got out so drove to Bridlington and took a strole on the beach, was pretty nice actually, just a nice peacefull walk at side of the sea.
Would of been absolutly perfect with a sneaky smoke but alas i didn't take none with me.
I no doubt would have if i'd of planned to drive accross to Bridlington but i went on a whim and i'm very carefull with what i leave the house with now, dont wanna be getting nicked and me house searched now do i lol.

Anyways smoke up peeps, gona roll a fatty and hit the sheets


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 31, 2009)

...and Astrobud still has nothing! LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

:bong::bong: Good night or morning BHCers Ozzy head to crash for the night
:bong1::48::bong1::bong1::48::bong1:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Good Day all. I haven't had a problem with the server because I haven't really been on in a few days. Busy weekend with getting the jetskis in the water, graduations, and my preparing for my daughter's 2nd B-day today. Time to smoke a bowl and relax before all the relatives get here. I will be smoking some of this if anyone wants to join in.


 


I do:bong:  nice budd...and Happy Birthday to you daughter..enjoy the jet skies..I dont like you guys..dont take it personal..but was going to run some over last weekend..and if i got them on land..i would not be here to post..some jet skies do not fallow the water laws.anyway  Im going to smoke me bong now:ignore: 



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :lama:
> Pass em round folks.
> Went to see my liitle bro in prison today  but he gets out in about 6 weeks :yay:
> Missed him more than i care to admit lol, carn't wait for him out, watch out world were back lol.
> ...


 

congrats on th bro..next time take a sneaky...and a camera  we love surounding pics..it dont allways have to be MJ..thanks for shareing take care and be safe
:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 1, 2009)

goodmorning BHC


:yay: kids are in school :yay:

time to biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 1, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> ...and Astrobud still has nothing! LOL


 
well i did have a safe trip (only 26 mi one way) little lizzy is doing fine, i have a picture of a nice bud someone named buddy luv grew. and i belong to this crazy group called the bhc.oh and its my day off, what else could i want? thats right pass these around:bong1: :bong1: good morning bhc, you too buddy


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

52f and rain today Gonna be a *BIU* type of day:bong2::bong2::bong2:

I hope your birthday party was yesterday *BuddyLuv*:bong2:

Here is to "the kids are back in school" *UKgirl420*:bong2:

Hey *4u2sm0ke* The bubba turned out great, if only if she would yield more, got about 10 quart jars from 3 plants. I have no idea on weight, no scale.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning BHCers time to wake n bake

duck y'll can keep the rain we have had enough for a few more day 8.3 inches last month.:rant: 

You all have a great day with these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 1, 2009)

good afternoon bhc 
 thanks for the hit duck 
well i have 1/2 hr left till the school days finnished so,,,,,,

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

*Ozzy* I don't want the rain either..4.95" in 2 hours the other day...I have had my pump running for 3 days

It is raining right now..so might as well partake in a biu session:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2009)

*Duck*you must be in the same weather pattern I'm in. It is either pouring the rain or cloudy and the ground water is not evaperating as it normally does. My outside plants are about half drown 

:bolt: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Rain...Rain..go away...come back some other day...

I may be doing a lot of biu today..:bolt::bong2:

4:20 some place:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

> Duckyou must be in the same weather pattern I'm in.



I have a name for this weather pattern *Ozzy* I call it *CRAP*...*C*urrently *R*aining *A*gain *P*attern


:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll toke one to that weather pattern


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 1, 2009)

good evening BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

doggone it I have company coming over:hairpull: 

No bubba but I can do a few before they get here:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 1, 2009)

hi guys, its been a nice day here, i diddnt do a lot, sat around and did:bong: and watched tv, did my monday :farm: . a nice day to myself ( wifey at work). hope all of you had a nice day, pass this around:joint:  duck, get a good buzz b/4 company,good evening uk girl,od the rain will quit and buddy luv can catch up later


----------



## Newbud (Jun 1, 2009)

:ciao:  Thought i'd stop by and share a few :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  around.

Been nice day here, not done much except run errands and nip out to the pub.
Well and get stoned too of course :smoke1: 
:aok: :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Cool, breezy, with a light misting rain, 54f..

The *BIU* sessions are a 2 for Tuesday,:bong2::bong2:

This rain is delaying my gardening plans


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

good afternoon bhc :ciao:

glorious sunshine ,,thats gonna turn to showers tonight :spit:
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess some sun is better than none

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

:lama: :bong:  Good afternoon everyone, pass em round :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Suns out again too, might even do some sun bathing lol
:bong: :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2009)

:ciao::bong:





:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2009)

Green for the page:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong:   for tuesday


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Green for the page:ciao::bong:


 

*and very nice green it is 2 4u  

biu :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:

these are some pics of what is going on outside at my place


:bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 2, 2009)

hi bhc. its hot and muggy here, the south in summer. i found a dime bag in the parking lot where my wife works, its not bad pass these around:bong1: :bong1: she works at a small gas station and i was walking out to the car, looked down and saw that. pretty darn good too. later :bolt:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:  Hello people.
Ended up changing my front door lock lol.
Snapped key in lock,,, oops lol.

Best of it is i couldn't find another of the same make and size so i had to get busy with the hammer and chisels, not good when you stoned.
Just sat working through a big jar of weed and some vodka, just for a change lol  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 2, 2009)

nice garden 4u2, duck whats up with the snake:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> nice garden 4u2, duck whats up with the snake:holysheep:




I have a lot of snakes around here. Do you know what kind it is?...anyone?

I think I shall *BIU* till I find out:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont know what kind it is, why dont you go ask it  . im only scared of 2 kinds of snakes, the live ones and the dead ones. i hope their not a threat to you house , kids, animals, i guess its in the country with the ducks and such. i wish there was a place like that closer to here. 3 hour drive to get anywhere decent. i could go to the beach in about 1 1/2 hours but dont like it like i used to. my finger are tired now so pass this around :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2009)

Eekkk snakes!!!!

Damn, never had to change a door lock.

4u, beautiful pics.  

I'm in the hot south too.  My ac is cranked.  Thank god for cold ac.  

I am in a funk.  Anyone care to cheer me up?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

would this help SM ?:bongin:

good mmorning BHC

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have a lot of snakes around here. Do you know what kind it is?...anyone?
> 
> I think I shall *BIU* till I find out:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 

Hey Duck :ciao: 

looks like a black rat snake ,,
but im not entirely sure :confused2: 
maybe some more of these :bong::bong::bong::bong: will provide the answer


----------



## astrobud (Jun 3, 2009)

good morn bhc. first off let me wish all a happy national fist bomb day, thats right its fist bomb day here in the usa. lets celabrate w/ these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: . have a nice day all, i must go work on motorcycles now.  fist bombs for all :headbang:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:

astrobud whats national fist bomb day ?

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

*Howdy BHC*

Dreary 56f

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey BHC Hope everyone is healthy and happy

Hey duck we call that snake a "black fisher water snake" around here. 

4u Nice looking young ladies.

You'ens have a nice day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=482000#post482000
my new thread 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

*BIU*:bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodmorning bhc :ciao:
> 
> astrobud whats national fist bomb day ?
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:


 
 the new thing instead of shaking hands or a high 5, the way i understand it is last year during the presidental campain obamas wife came onstage and give obama a fist bomb 1 year ago today so i guess they decided today was the day to have it. some call it bump nuckels, fist pound, so on.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 3, 2009)

good evening bhc :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Pass em round 

Good evening everyone :joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks NB time for a evening smoke out 

slide afew you"lls ways:bong1:  :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :joint: :bongin: eace:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheers fella, well they forcasting rain and cold with a possible morning frost so thats good lol, not.

Was just getting used to the summer wardrobe too lol.

Time for some more :bong:  and time to roll a fatty me thinks :joint:  
:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  pass em round


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

Our daily forcast is rain for the next 3 days will be inside :bong: for a day or 2.:rant: will be painting and toking


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big kids last day of school for the year.  And it doesn't start up again for 3 whole months.  *KILL ME NOW!*

Hit those bongs for me guys and gal.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 3, 2009)

its supposed to rain here thur evening and fri, turn colder too, like 91 today. how about a refresher on me:bongin: :bongin:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the big kids last day of school for the year. And it doesn't start up again for 3 whole months. *KILL ME NOW!*
> 
> Hit those bongs for me guys and gal.


you dont really want us to do that , but we can biu:bong: :bong: 
do you live anywhere close to a amusement park or water park, season passes can be a wonderfull thing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Mom let me be the first to say"Hey mom, I'm bored.":laugh: This round is for all you parents out there. :bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel for ya *SM* 
I will do a bunch for ya :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

I've not had the pleasure :hairpull:  of parenthood yet ( thank god ) but i'm sure i can be persuaded to smoke a :bong:  few :bong:  in :bong:  sympathy :bong: :stoned: :bongin:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 3, 2009)

Homies-

Lets all take a bong hit and prayer and offer it up to GMCORP. I know we have not seen them around much, but 'M' committed suicide on an intentional overdose last Sunday. 'G' remains mourning her loss. Sadly the community lost a wonderful person, i had a chance to meet him and he was a kind heart. I knew not of his aches but I would have done anything for them.

GMCORP, this bonghit of white berry is for you. May you rest in peace.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

Will send Prayers and good thoughts GMCORP way 

Bong Hits to remember them:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear.  My condolences to the family.    May he RIP.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

*:ciao:Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny no rain and 57f

Now where is my lighter and :bong1::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

mom im in totall sympathy :hairpull: we have another 7 weeks yet :yay:

gm corp ...best wishes sent your way 

everyone else BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all The rain is here so :bolt: :bong1: all day long.
slide a few your alls way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

420  europe 

:bong::bong:

time to :bolt: i need a new tv ,, why does everything break in one go ,:spit:
had to buy washing machine yesterday :hairpull:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

Because Mr. Murphy had to right his law. If it can go wrong, it will.

BUI to the sound of rain and smell of paint:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Weve had to replace the belt in our clothes dryer last week and again this weekend.  Guess hubby didn't put it on right the 1st time.  Hopefully we'll get our moneys worth from the belt he bought tonight.

Last wake n bake for a while, sniff sniff.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

SM if the belt mess up again tell him to change the tension spring also. You will have to get up early to wake n bake now, they are teenagers so 10 o'clock should do


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

We are missing the rain this go around *Ozzy*.
Bright sunny skis 

But I will do a few :bong1: with ya:bong2::bong2:

Bummer about the dryer *SmokinMom* Don't ya just love the smell of a burning belt throughout your house? Covers up the weed smell great :laugh:

Well back to the :bong1: and :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2009)

The belt has never smelled up the house.  Not yesterday, not last week.  Hmmm.....

Thanks on the suggestion about the spring.

I am so stoned.

Unfortunately my kids wake at the crack of dawn.  If you know me you know that I *do not...lol*

Holy crap listen to this!!!

*I woke at 9:30 this morning and my 5 yr old was no where to be found!  I was really beginning to panic.  I heard faint laughter coming from out front.  I open the door and see him in his swimsuit and playing in the water hose!!!!!   *  

Thank god nothing happened to him.  And I hope no neighbors reported me for child neglect!!!  Damn, maybe its a good thing his big bro and sis will be out of school after today.  They can get up early (they already do!) and keep an eye on him.

Hot damn.....thinking about how scared I was makes me neeed to go take another hit.

*Man alive!  Who am I these days????*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The belt has never smelled up the house. Not yesterday, not last week. Hmmm.....



If you are thinking about using it as a cover scent, it is easier to just go to your car and peel some rubber...:laugh: Just don't drive thru the garage:rofl:

Thats a scary thought losing the little one. I get upset/ticked/panicked when I can't find my dumb dog.

Back to the :bong1:and :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

well that was easy enough ,,,deliveary tomorrow 

MOM ,,,,just biu   it s the school holidays after all :giggle:

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl::laugh:  :spit: :laugh: :rofl:LSHAPP 





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> If you are thinking about using it as a cover scent, it is easier to just go to your car and peel some rubber...:laugh: Just don't drive thru the garage:rofl:
> 
> Thats a scary thought losing the little one. I get upset/ticked/panicked when I can't find my dumb dog.
> 
> Back to the :bong1:and :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl::laugh: :spit: :laugh: :rofl:LSHAPP


 
lshapp???

What the hell is that?

LMFAO!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> lshapp???
> 
> What the hell is that?
> 
> LMFAO!


 
laughing so hard almost pissed pants :confused2: :giggle:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> laughing so hard almost pissed pants :confused2: :giggle:
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:


 
Hahaha i hope it is that cos thats too funny, or i'm too stoned, both me thinks 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Dont be greedy, pass em round


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2009)

That is right UKgirl I was picturing SmokinMom driving through the garage into the swiming pool.:laugh:
LSHAPP=laugh so hard almost pissed pants


----------



## astrobud (Jun 4, 2009)

when it rains it pours (no pun intended duck) sorry about the dryer sm, things will get better and kids will be kids. im sure the neighbors know your a good mom so no worries. its about that time here ya go:bong: :bong: . duck i have the rain here tonight, a whole bunch coming thur, later guys


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

420 uk time  

BIU  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

:fly: Ozzy Drunk and:fly: :stoned: I'm trying to get some of StoneyBuds grape to run through the still:evil: :laugh: 
It will be the next big drink THC and alcohol. Two flavors drunk high alcohol low THC and Stoner High THC and alcohol-free.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

A very bright and sunny morning here, 56f and not a cloud in the sky.
A very nice day to start the weekend with

Now to start the weekend off with a morning BIU session :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

Morning duck hope everyone can get high today:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 5, 2009)

goodmorning/afternoon all 

biu :bong::bong::bong:

delivarys have arrived :yay: bank balance looking very sad :spit: :giggle:
i need more of these now to forget :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 5, 2009)

hi all, looks like it could go raining anytime here. off work early today and dont have to go back untill tuesday:woohoo:  so im going to make the 1 hour drive and go pick up some needed supplys tomarrow  . time to biu, pass em around:bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bongin: .time to go water some low riders, thirsty little devils :evil:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

Break Time Smok'em Up:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Happy Weekend BHC!

I am excited.  Goin to see my oldest girlfriend K tonight.  And shes a stoner.    We dont see one another very often as shes about 20 miles away.  But with summer here I see more trips out to her place with the kids...she has a pool.  

2 days in a row of having someone to smoke with.  Its been fantastic.  

Before yesterday the last time I had someone to burn with was in April during the Cali trip!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 5, 2009)

goodevening BHC 


:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

:evil:  Evening all :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Thought i'd stop by and share


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey NB and UKgirl hope you all are having a good evening


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanx ozzy.
Just benn chilled night in for me.
Bed in a min its after 3 and i gota get up lol.

Guess i can share a few first :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Saturday Morning BHC*:ciao:

Today is a repeat of yesterday 63f and not a cloud in the sky.
Have a great weekend everyone.

Now to get to business and get a biu session going:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone...:bong:   been busy lately  ..well not as busy as the server:rofl:  enjoy you Saturday :bong:


That is terrable news about *GMCORP  *My prayers are with you Girl  in these times of heart ache..i find it hertbreaking myself..I had gotten to know them  a little myself..and this community lost a great couple..


R.I.P  "*M*"


----------



## astrobud (Jun 6, 2009)

good morn all, sunny and 85 here today, goin to get supplys later. pass em around:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Morning:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers no rain this weekend:yay: :woohoo: :banana: 

Have a couple on me:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 6, 2009)

good afternoon uk girl, still morning here. we need to have a special biu session in honor of the guys that stormed normandy on d day june 6 1944
:bong1: :bong1: . those were some brave men and my hats off to them. i have a 1942 model m1 garand, the same used in the invasion, it may have even been there. i think ill fire a couple rounds in honor also. have a nice weekend all. later, time to make a trip to the :farm: store


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ...BIU BHCers no rain this weekend:yay: :woohoo: :banana: ....



Congrats *Ozzy*.. Are you gonna celebrate or tend to the garden?

I hear ya *Astro* This :bong1: is in honor of those brave men and women:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Wow I wonder if *SM* has recovered from her night out with the girlfriends?*BIU SM*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

Hehehehe Ducky.  

I got home at nearly 3 am.  She and I had a great time.  Weather was perfect and we just stayed out on her patio listening to the radio and the cows from the farm across the street...lol.  She and I will start getting together atleast once a week now.  Sometimes during the day with all the kids.  Toss them in the pool then go to the shed and burn one, hahahaha.

Dunno whats on the agenda today.  Can someone be a good BHC friend and take a few for me?  

Happy Saturday to all.  Its beautiful here, gonna get hot.  Atleast its a lil breezy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey SM glad you had a good time.

astrobud around 9 pm tonight it will sound like normandy We have just about every gun to fire off plus fireworks. Its party tine with no rain for the weekend. Ran to Ohio the other day and pick up a few fireworks mostly mortarshells. 
Yes duck I'm partying tonight but will be in the garden at 6 am in the morning:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

goodevening BHC :ciao:

sounds like a plan SM 


:bong::bong::bong: to all the normandy heros :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow those Purples' are really purple but are looking good:aok: WWf2's are looking sweet too:bolt::bong2:


Good hockey game :yay: 

*BIU* all night long my friends:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHCers Time to smoke up lotsa :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong2: :smoke1: :2940th_rasta: Been setting off fireworks for 20 min and can't here a thing party on bro's and sis's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

Another lame azz night.

Uggg.

I hate my life!!!

I need a beer.  BBL.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

*Howdy BHC*:ciao:

Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Sunny and 65f


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 7, 2009)

goodmorning BHC :ciao:

well of to mums for dinner,,so ill have a few now :bong::bong::bong:

and im sure my pipe :bongin:will come into use throughout the afternoon :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

Good morning frineds.:bong:.overcast today..67f..im heading out  to test run  my crab pots for open season..opens june18..Sorry aint been in much Lately..hope everyone is doing well..take care and be safe:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like fun *4u2sm0ke*

Don't 4get to do a few :bong1: first...Safety first when boating.

Now back to the biu session :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

Have Fun 4u and be safe :aok:

BIU duck with these :bong1::bong1:

For who ever stops by :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 7, 2009)

hi all, well good luck and be safe 4u, hazy and 80s here, got a pig shoulder on the grill waiting for the race to start. had a good trip yesterday, went to pick up a couple bags of ffof and bought a 1000 watt ballast and bulb:holysheep:  have to wire it myself no problem cept it diddnt have a socket w/ it. i guess we had a missunderstanding at the store. anyhoo i have a refelctor and socket on the way, start it up this weekend. its a lumz -n- blooms naked box, has anyone heard of them? the bulb is posed to put out like 140000 lumens at 2100k, should work ok in a 4*5 room:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2009)

Well hello!  

Hubs just took the kids and is gonna be gone for a few hours.  I just got reaqainted with my bong.  Missed her.  

Damn I am stoned as hell...heheheheheh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2009)

Its beautiful here today.  Getting hot.

I enjoyed sitting on the patio with my bong and my Diet Dr Pepper.

Thought about the bhc and hope you're enjoying your daze too.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 7, 2009)

sounds wonderful SM 


pretty crappy here today ,,so im going to :bong::bong::bong::bong:  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

> I just got reaqainted with my bong. Missed her.



I love gettting reacquainted :hubba::hubba::bolt::bong2:

Been eating and biu all day :bong2::bong2:
:bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Evening BHCers hope everyone had a great:yay:  weekend.

Remember the best way to enjoy live is with a buzz and good friends Hi friend glad y'll are here with meeace: 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2009)

Flyin high again.

Could handle listening to some Ozzy now.

Hehehehe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

Have a great evening all good night


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 7, 2009)

Whatttsssss Up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Mr MVP!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you seeing a bunch of advertisments too Ma? Every thread I open is half advertising like I am logged out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep!!!  Well I was.  Its a special privlege only the MVPs seem to have.  Lucky you!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

F me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Bwahahahahhaa.

I remember hearing about it when 4u was the MVP.

LMAO.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny 64f but to change to rain within 2 hours.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 8, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Whatttsssss Up!


 
i bow to thee mvp   have you been hideing from your new fame? all is good here, muggy and hot. i have to go to my moms and fix a water leak and install a lock on the sliding door, lets pass these around b4 i go:bong1: :bong1: . hey duck seems you have a lot of rain there, is that why you use the name duck? later friends


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning all time to wake n bake 

Sunny now thunderstorms to start after while time to :bolt: to garden and finish hoeing

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: Here's a round for all


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2009)

Raining and BIU till the cows come home:rofl::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2009)

Just went and checked my plants. 2 more showed both male, a WWf2 and another Blueberry. So far all the Blueberries have been male.
Gonna throw some more Blueberry seeds in the soil, maybe at least I could get a female for the fall  maybe....

Well back to the biu session, suppose to rain some more:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry about the males ducky.  Hopefully you'll get a girl blueberry soon.

Wish I could break my bong out again.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 8, 2009)

darn duck, between the rain and the males you dont get a break do ya? mom why cant you break out the bong? i got the stuff done at my moms house, prolley wont do much else today lets bong it up with some of this

View attachment 117382


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

astro- I can't break out any herb cuz my kids are out of school for the summer and are all home today.    Have a hit for me, k.

:cry:    I'm also sad to say the hash is all gone.  No more yummy crumbles topping my bowls.  I nearly want to cry.  

I will be getting kids to bed at reasonable hours this week and going outside with the bong.  Hubs is volunteering at some Cub Scout day camp and wont be back til late each night.  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't complain * Astro* I have still picked up a few females that are cloneable plus I still got Bubba

Send the darn kids out for a loaf a bread *SM*, then pop a few quick ones:bong2::bong2::bong2: and everything will be alllll right


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2009)

Wait is that the jingle of the ice cream truck *SM*? BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:

As a true bonger you must not let any opportunity bypass you :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 8, 2009)

good advise there duck 

well its  4.20 somewhere time to biu :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wait is that the jingle of the ice cream truck *SM*? BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:
> 
> As a true bonger you must not let any opportunity bypass you :bolt::bong2::bong2:


 
OMG Ice Cream. I swear the ice cream man knows I smoke. He never skips our street


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 8, 2009)

haha gotta love ice cream
im off today smoking some bowls :bong1:
switchin 12/12 tonight :yay:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

Good Luck Don.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2009)

Good evening all time to BUI :ccc::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Almost time for me to BIU, 1st time today.  

These kids are slowly but surely going to their bedrooms.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds like a good time to sit on the back step for a few mins mom:hubba: btw i wish the ice cream man could find my house kinda in the boonies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone ever had a Fudge Bomb from those icecream trucks?  My fav.  Chocolate fudge, banana fudge then chocolate fudge again.  YUM!  And I am not even that big on icecream.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2009)

Never heard a ice cream truck. What do the sound like?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Never heard a ice cream truck. What do the sound like?



They sound like happiness_ Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy


__*Good Morning BHC*_

66f and sunny 

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

goodmorning /afternoon BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2009)

They make the same sound I do after a big Harvest?

I need to BIU :bong1::bong::bong1::ccc::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning everyone!!!

The lady that cleans my house comes today.  She hasn't been here in 3 weeks.  She has her work cut out for her.

Some things are worth their weight in gold.    LOVE HER!

Tho some of my bras are missing (my fav black one as well as a few more :O)as well as a few of my toys.    And its just been since she's been working here.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!

How strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, no mj for me til tonight.  Looking forward to it.  Cannot wait.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:giggle::giggle:  


need a bong:bong: after that thought   :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 9, 2009)

hello bong hitters! i gotta share this with everyone. i haven't smoked in 4 months due to some legal issues. i seen my po yesterday and have 30 days before i have to see him again. so i decided last night to blaze one. let me just say wow! i got so ripped i couldn't even walk straight. it was nice let me tell ya. it was some from my last grow thats been sitting in a jar waiting. it cured nice and had a great taste. i can't wait till next month so i can do it again.. once a month just isn't enough damn it!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

:yay: slowmo :yay: 

just think how much sweeter next months will taste :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey slowmo, good to see ya.  I bet you had a freakishly amazing buzz last night!!!!  Glad you checked in.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

goodevening BHCers 

i think time has stood still today ,,or im lost in a puff of smoke :stoned:
but its been early evening for ever ,,but i aint complaining it means i can fit more :smoke1: and :bong: in :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2009)

If only we had more hours in a day, :bolt::bong2::bong2:



> but its been early evening for ever ,,but i aint complaining it means i can fit more :smoke1:  and:bong:  in:rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe she has a thing for the ice cream man and needs your unmentionables (if you will) to make her look nice:hubba:


 edit: sorry i missed a few posts somehow:giggle: :stoned: anyhoo ill try and keep up, servers acting stupid


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2009)

Evening all time to have a smoke out


D no smilies server buzy in window

Have a nice night if this makes it to the server


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> maybe she has a thing for the ice cream man and needs your unmentionables (if you will) to make her look nice:hubba:
> 
> 
> edit: sorry i missed a few posts somehow:giggle: :stoned: anyhoo ill try and keep up, servers acting stupid


 
Hahahahaha astro, I needed that laugh more then you know.  Thanks.  

High everyone.

Off to research mid-life crisis.

:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

well im :bong: 
in preperation for my 420 in 40 mins :giggle:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> hello bong hitters! i gotta share this with everyone. i haven't smoked in 4 months due to some legal issues. i seen my po yesterday and have 30 days before i have to see him again. so i decided last night to blaze one. let me just say wow! i got so ripped i couldn't even walk straight. it was nice let me tell ya. it was some from my last grow thats been sitting in a jar waiting. it cured nice and had a great taste. i can't wait till next month so i can do it again.. once a month just isn't enough damn it!


 
nice and sweet huh?  like frosting on a cake:giggle:   congrats  *slowmo  *do they UA  you every month?  and how do you pass it?  not sending any bad vibes..just curious..and i envy you for beeing able to resist temptation with jars of weed around..until next month:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *Dakar, Senegal*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

goodevening 4U 
lets biu 
here you go :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2009)

:ciao:   Thanks girl:bong:  How you doing?  whats the weather like?

we are in the mid 70f  all week
plants loveing it..scrog  all ready  half filled cage..well lets BIU:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 10, 2009)

good morn bhc. glad i could cheer you up mom. its gonna be sunny and hot here today. i had to get up early today and do some transplanting b4 work.lets start the day off right, bongys for all:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: . almost forgot, my reflector, socket for my 1000 watt syst will be here today, fire that sucker up tonight:hubba: . have a nice day everyoneeace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny this morning and 64f, suppose to rain this afternoon

Jeepers do those Purps grow fast

Now to *BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Thanks girl:bong: How you doing? whats the weather like?
> 
> we are in the mid 70f all week
> plants loveing it..scrog all ready half filled cage..well lets BIU:bong:


 
im doing well thanks 4u

weathers not to bad not quite hitting the 70s more late 50 early 60 but warm enough to go without added layers of clothing 

ok :rant:time ,,

which can be quite frightning when the size + ladies think its acceptable to let it all hang out (eek does that make me a fattist ,,im not ,,just dress and wash accordingly ) do these people not have mirrors  or it seems deodrant ,,
 ive just been sandwiched between two in a P.O.queue ,,and it wasnt pretty or very fragrent :doh:




ok i need to BIU :bong::bong:

and 4U your outdoor ladies look amazing :heart:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning High 70's and thunderstorms later today look like a C.R.A.P weather

Finishing touches on mom's house inside today and I will have everything ready for Friday. I will be bring her home at around 4 pm after her final phyical theripy(?):yay: :yay: :banana: :banana: 

UKgirl a eazy was to keep poeple away from you on a bus is to wear a doc face mask and a "I love mexican pigs"tee shirt:giggle: 

duck the purps are fast grower and close internodes

Next :bong1:  :tokie: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2009)

Morning everyone.

ukgirl420- bwahahahahha.  I know exactly what you mean.  I have a good friend of mine who thinks she still has the body of a teenager and wears minimal clothes,  she looks terrible!  But I think she wants me to lie and still say she looks good because when I might indicate I don't like her outfit, her feelings get hurt.   She really does need a new wardrobe.  A more modest one with more cloth....lmao.  Atleast she wears deodorant.   

Have great daze everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

I just picked a blood swollen tick off my dog it was grosssss.
Just started to sprinkle here
I have my Purps outside *Ozzy* they have stretched more than when under the mh. The one is still all purple too

Now to BIU some more:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just got back from toys r us ,,,man i love that place 
my purse dont tho :giggle: 

ozzy great news on mom coming home :woohoo:

and i agree my purple are growing 2wice as fast as the others 

 a blood filled tick ,,,,hope the pooch isnt to distressed duck :spit:

and SM ,,At least she smells ok :rofl:  

well after all that lets all BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2009)

The C>R>A>P is here duck up to 2 inches by ths time tommorow


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

*Ozzy* you can keep the _C.R.A.P._
We are having a minor version of it here right now
I did see the radar and it does show you getting more _C.R.A.P._ than me.

So I guess we are both stuck with _C.R.A.P._:rofl:

Time to *BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like rain here as well.  Its breezy and hot.  

I went to bed at 4:20 am this morning and got up at 9.  Its nap time soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2009)

What did you buy ukgirl?

Not my kind of toy store, but whatever floats yer boat.  :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What did you buy ukgirl?
> 
> Not my kind of toy store, but whatever floats yer boat. :giggle:


 

:giggle: :giggle: :ignore:

barbie ,and dora the explorer stuff ,tinkerbell ,and playdoh ,hamer beads ohh and kids smoothie and ice cream maker ,,,,,,its ,the youngests 6 th birthday friday ,,, 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What did you buy ukgirl?
> 
> Not my kind of toy store, but whatever floats yer boat.  :giggle:




And what kind of _"Toy Store" _would float your boat *SM*? :rofl: 

And if you are thinking what I am thinking you should have gone sooner:rofl:

Back now to the *BIU* :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy 4:20 to me:ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: oh and anyone else who wants to join:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

420 :ciao:

:bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening all Hope you have had a good day and can now enjoy your evening or day with a Good buzz :48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :tokie: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont know but toy stores and such, well i leave this one alone (rules). getting in late tonight, working in the grow room. i had to put the shelve up about a foot 1/2, put the new light in, so on, let me tell you that thing is bright ill have to wear sunglasses in there. 140000 lumens at 2100 k, in a 20 sq ft room . its gonna rain here in a coupla hours, storms thuir and fri then clear, normal for here. im takeing a bong break tonight, pass thiss around:joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2009)

Have a good evening me and server not on speaking terms this evening


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

420 UKtime 


:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

You know you are to stoned when you set you lighter down,and can't find it,while it is in your hand:rofl: Man am I :fly:

But I am here for a BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy Toledo :batman: I am :fly: :fly: :stoned: :aok: :joint: :woohoo:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You know you are to stoned when you set you lighter down,and can't find it,while it is in your hand:rofl: Man am I :fly:
> 
> But I am here for a BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


 

thats my favourite hiding place :giggle:

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2009)

:ciao:*4u2sm0ke*:bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 11, 2009)

good morn all, 90 and storms this afternoon and im still seeing spots  have a good day all :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Astro I am in the same boat as you..rain this afternoon/now.

Well back to the biu :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 11, 2009)

goodafternoon ancd we have sunshine but with a cold bite 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

:ciao:  fellow Bongers..happy thursday..72f  and sunny  all week..plants growing like the wild fires will be soon..hope all is well with everyone..I have been harvesting plants  everyday now..and should be wrapped up by  week end..heats  in there are becomeing unbareable  and the plants are showing it..well gotta get back to my :bong1:  


Happy smokeing all:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 11, 2009)

goodevening BHC :ciao:

time to BIU ,,,4u where are you 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2009)

*Its a miracle!  I've used my bong 2 days in a row.  And I left it outside and plan to use it again later tonight.  *

Hubs working the youth camp has its perks.   

Good evening BHC.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2009)

I am craving thai food all the sudden.

:stoned: 


:laugh:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 11, 2009)

hahah cool avatar mom 

its the equvialent to fat women in leggins in summer :rofl:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hahah cool avatar mom
> 
> its the equvialent to fat women in leggins in summer :rofl:
> 
> :bong:


 
:giggle: I think yer right!!!!!

Glad u like.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

:ciao:  just  stopping in for a quik :bong:  b4  getting kids from school..its almost 4:20  here:bong:   


*Mom*..never had thai...enjoy..is you bong under a pumkin leaf?

Harvest weekend  starts  tomarow:yay:  even tho  i been takeing a few plants everyday  now  this week..updates comeing friends..have a great Night..:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 12, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:

my baby has turned 6 today 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 12, 2009)

good morn bhc. had a rough day yesterday just chilled last night, cut 2 fingers and hit myself on the head at work and my brother told me that a helicopter was flying around the hood as well, i guess they were looking for pot fields? should i worry? its not uncommon for them to do that. have a nice day all:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

*Howdy BHC*:ciao:

A very pleasant 63f and sunny

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodmorning bhc :ciao:
> 
> my baby has turned 6 today
> 
> biu :bong::bong::bong:


 


:yay:  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*...Little one


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc. had a rough day yesterday just chilled last night, cut 2 fingers and hit myself on the head at work and my brother told me that a helicopter was flying around the hood as well, i guess they were looking for pot fields? should i worry? its not uncommon for them to do that. have a nice day all:bolt:


 



All depends on  how many plants you have  and how well you have them hidden..IMO..they need to fly  low to see a few plants..and also think  they looking for the Huge grows..nott our back yard garden..just my thaughts..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong:  :bolt:  Work..enjoy  you day everyone..


74  and sunny


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Who wants Bong Rips and Chili Dogs for lunch?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Who wants Bong Rips and Chili Dogs for lunch?




Be right there :bolt:

Nice of ya to invite me Was wondering where you took off to?

Now back to bubba and the :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

buddy luv I am on my way.  I'll bring Nacho Cheese Dorritos and a seedless watermelon.  

ukgirl- wish her happy bday for me.

Nice weather pc!  Its nice here too...sunny and hot.  Glad the bad weather has moved on.

astro- I bet they are looking for the big guys, not a few small plants.  I remember in 07 how paranoid I'd get when they flew over my house.  Almost daily it would be on the news about how these huge mj fields were discovered.  It was tripping me out.  Helis made me crazy!!!  So I can sympathize.  Good luck!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Mom*..never had thai...enjoy..is you bong under a pumkin leaf?


 
You must try thai food!!!  Look up a local place, call them and order yourself some chicken pad thai, and get back to me.  I bet you'll love it.  If you like soup (and coconut milk) order some tom kha soup too.  Yummm.

I didnt get my thai yesterday, but it is on the menu for todays lunch since buddyluv lives too far.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

have had a bad week. My CAP XGC-1 took a dump on me, and I forgot to turn the pump on in my aerocloner and killed 45 cuttings. I never thought to have another controller for back up (have pumps and other essentials) but they are 900 bucks and I really can't afford to buy two. Oh well, it is back to growing caveman style for the next week


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh no, bummer buddyluv.

caveman style, hehe.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

My pressure tank on my water pump sprung a leak 

No :bong1: till I get it fixed
I wonder if *JB Weld* would work, for a temp/quick fix 

Oh well Off I go:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

What a bummer *BuddyLuv* on the controller and the demise of 45 clones

Here have a :bong1: maybe it will help.:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, today must be fuggin up friday.....lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

No kidding *SM*...Now be sure not to drop your :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

JB and Duct Tape FTW!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

My thai food is almost here.

:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My thai food is almost here.
> 
> :woohoo:





:confused2: Where's mine :confused2::chuck::chuck::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

I like chilly dogs...even like eating CAveman style:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My pressure tank on my water pump sprung a leak
> 
> No :bong1: till I get it fixed
> I wonder if *JB Weld* would work, for a temp/quick fix
> ...


 


I found that  jb weld works great on platic..here :bong1:  :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn, today must be fuggin up friday.....lmao.


 


it's Friday?     :bolt::bong:




you sure?  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My thai food is almost here.
> 
> :woohoo:


 



ok  I will have to look up a thai shop..i hope they speak English


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ok I will have to look up a thai shop..i hope they speak English


 
They will, Thai people don't order take out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> They will, Thai people don't order take out.


 
:giggle: 

My lunch was awesome!  We actually order from a Vietnamese place that also has thai.  And they speak terrible english.  In fact when I called to order, I kept saying chicken pad thai and the gal would say chicken fried rice?  And I kept saying no, chicken pad thai.  Thankfully she gave the phone to someone who I could understand a little better.  And they understood me cuz our order was right.  We also had basil beef.  Yum yum.  No leftovers for tonight tho.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39388

Harvested


:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> My lunch was awesome! We actually order from a Vietnamese place that also has thai. And they speak terrible english. In fact when I called to order, I kept saying chicken pad thai and the gal would say chicken fried rice? And I kept saying no, chicken pad thai. Thankfully she gave the phone to someone who I could understand a little better. And they understood me cuz our order was right. We also had basil beef. Yum yum. No leftovers for tonight tho.


 


Thats  Flied lice  you  ******  :rofl:  



:ciao:  *Mom*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats Flied lice you ****** :rofl:
> 
> 
> :giggle:
> ...


 
How ya doin 4u?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 12, 2009)

good evening BHC 
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats Flied lice you ****** :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :ciao: *Mom*


 
4U, have you seen Grand Tourino yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

My bong....3 glorious consecutive days with my bong.  

Hubs took the big kids to camp with him.  How many 'sessions can we have in the next 7 hours.

:hubba:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 12, 2009)

hi all, better tonight. 4u2 my grow is inside so they cant find it outside the lunch at buddy luvs sounds good but im to late and caveman style? one more half day then [email protected] bong hits for all:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:  mom at leate 32 :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 4U, have you seen Grand Tourino yet?


 

Not sure..is it a new release:giggle:  I dont go to Movie indoor..summer  has  drive in  we like..but  i like to buy dvd  when good ones come out..is it any good?    My frase  so baddly done was from "Leathal weapon"  my all time favorite action..maybe have to look for GT..next time at Target  or Wally world..2 dvd  $10..i have some on shelf still in plastic:giggle:  maybe time to watch a few..lol..Have a great weekend my friend:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so so so stoned.  

Just popped Heinekin #1.

Ozzy???  Yoohoooooooo...........


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi all, better tonight. 4u2 my grow is inside so they cant find it outside the lunch at buddy luvs sounds good but im to late and caveman style? one more half day then [email protected] bong hits for all:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: mom at leate 32 :hubba:


 
You missed out big time Astro.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2009)

:bong2::ciao:*Go Wings*:bong2::ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2009)

*Good Saturday Morning Folks*:ciao:

57f and partly cloudy.

Waiting on the satellite dude in order to get local channels(upgrade) They suppose to be here between 12pm and 4 pm. I guess there will be a biu session for awhile

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Saturday Morning Folks*:ciao:


 

Good Morning  Duck...gotta love those 4 hr windows  huh?  74  and sunny here..  looking to setup  a trampolene for kids..give M something to do  in summer  while im at work.


I hate  "some Assembly required"  :rofl:

:bolt::bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bong2::ciao:*Go Wings*:bong2::ciao:


 


only thing i like about  Hockey  is  the "fights"  lol..the reffs  just sit there and watch..:lama:  dont  know why  they  dont keep the stick in hand and use it..i would:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Have a good evening me and server not on speaking terms this evening


 


:ciao:   you and server  speaking yet?  aint seen ya around  and this was your last post in here..Hope all is well..and  just takeing a break..lots of fresh  frosting  here for you  when you return..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

goodevening bhc 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw ozzy briefly was online.  Think he must be busy with mom..  

I went out to my pumpkin patch earlier and smoked a bowl when no one was looking.  :woohoo: 

Then ate a magic brownie about an hour ago.  :giggle: 

Its a beautiful day.  I think I may go sit out in the sun and let my freckles get activated for the summer.   

Hope everyones having great daze.  I miss my bong.  :bong2:  Someone take a hit for me.

:evil: 

:ciao:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys havnt been in the club for a while..
4/6 females i counted yesterday. 2 unknowns.
so i got a chance of going all fems :hubba: although
i want a few males to show up so my girls can have more room.
anyways, just in for a toot, im smoking on some real frosty blue dom


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

hi mom :ciao: 
ill hit it for you :bong::bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 13, 2009)

4 fems, 1 male, 1 unknown :bongin:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good Morning Duck...gotta love those 4 hr windows huh? 74 and sunny here.. looking to setup a trampolene for kids..give M something to do in summer while im at work.
> 
> 
> I hate "some Assembly required" :rofl:
> ...


 
especially when it looks like a 3 year old toddler from Taiwan drew the directions.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone thank for looking out for me.

Mom is home:yay: She love the way I painted her room but decided the old drapes did not look right. So I have been to half the stores in wv to find the right ones. Gonna eat supper take a nap and *BUI* Y'll have a great evening and weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Yay the ozzman checked in!

Time for me to eat another brownie.  May pop a beer open soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> 4 fems, 1 male, 1 unknown :bongin:


 


:ciao:   that last one  im affraid will be male..but  the good side  is its what I wait for..the latest showing Male..and use him for breading..even  4/6  is a great  ratio   congrats my friend..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

:ciao:  west coast  USA  Im home from work  and cleaned the :bong1:  


:bong:  session  starts Now:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yay the ozzman checked in!
> 
> Time for me to eat another brownie. May pop a beer open soon.


 


Beer and brownies dont sound good at all Mom.. :ignore: 


waiting for my  Mom to get home  maybe take her out  for some  *Thai* :giggle:  I knew you would be hiding  out  amungst  you  pumkin patch  smokeing..lol..i can just  visualize  you  hideing and sneaking a hit  looking around  for coast to be clear..:rofl:  you crack me up 


*:bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey everyone thank for looking out for me.
> 
> Mom is home:yay: She love the way I painted her room but decided the old drapes did not look right. So I have been to half the stores in wv to find the right ones. Gonna eat supper take a nap and *BUI* Y'll have a great evening and weekend


 



Say hello and Welcome Home Mom 


glad to hear you okay..see ya after yer nap:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

so your weekend starts now 4u BIU 

started on the trampoline yet ? 
:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2009)

*If these kids dont go to bed soon, there's gonna be hell to pay!!!!

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

*good morning BHC :ciao:

ozzy,,pleased moms home and feeling well ,,,,

s.mom forget the kids and go and hide amongst the pumpkins again ..:bongin:
you can be our very own pumpkinsmoking pot mom ...just like a cabbage patchdoll but way cooler :giggle:



biu :bong: :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2009)

:bong::bong:Time for a midnight wake n bake

Hope everyone is doing great

Mom is doing great after 14 stores she found the curtains that she wants. 

BUI :bong1::bong1::bong1::48:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

night everyone  :bong:  just finished the rest of harvest  and im beat..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good Morning  Duck...gotta love those 4 hr windows  huh?  74  and sunny here..  looking to setup  a trampolene for kids..give M something to do  in summer  while im at work.
> 
> 
> I hate  "some Assembly required"  :rofl:
> ...




Kids love trampolines

Gave one to the neighbors, kids have lost weight.

*BIU *:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle   *its 4:20am  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Kids love trampolines
> 
> Gave one to the neighbors, kids have lost weight.
> 
> *BIU *:bong2::bong2:


 


yeah  im sure they will enjoy it..my kids no need to lose weight..but  do need to get the hell outta house for a while:giggle:


78f and sunny 



:bolt::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

good morn bhc  hope all had a nice evening, im glad this week is over, its been a long one for me.i wish they made a trampoline for dogs, mine need to lose weight. s m maybe you should buy you a sneek a toke, they come in real handy. lets start the day with these , have a nice sunday all:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> so your weekend starts now 4u BIU
> 
> started on the trampoline yet ?


 

hello girl:heart: i started on tramp last night..pieces kept comeing apart..i kept hitting the :bong1: the more :bong1: i hit the more that feel apart:rofl: so I decided to finish hitting :bong1: and try again today b4 to many :bong: :giggle: wish me luck...on the starting b4 to many :bong:  well lets get started shall we :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc  hope all had a nice evening, im glad this week is over, its been a long one for me.i wish they made a trampoline for dogs, mine need to lose weight. s m maybe you should buy you a sneek a toke, they come in real handy. lets start the day with these , have a nice sunday all:bong::bong:


 

my dog is over weight too like me...and i try and take her to Lake to swim as much as i can...and yes those sneak a tokes are great..thats my everyday hitter...

*Mom*..did a friend not send you a sneak a toke with care package? 


Im glad this week is over too astro..i too work  from tuesdays threw saturdays now..its something to get use to  i will say..but  Im glad this week is over to  heres to our Sasturday  on Sunday:bong:  take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah  im sure they will enjoy it..my kids no need to lose weight..but  do need to get the hell outta house for a while:giggle:
> 
> 
> 78f and sunny
> ...






It will most definitely get the kids out of the house, unless you have real high ceilings


70f and not a cloud in the sky.

Them purps are growing like crazy. One is still all purple.(hope it is female)
Of the 2 WWf2 one is a monster and one is quite a bit smaller.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

hey guys, live streaming of the download fest. heres the link hxxt://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/webcast/
i hope its ok i do this mods if not delete the link, i dont mind. [
journey is on in 10 mins, dream theater (my favorite band) on at 10.35 est, i missed tesla early this morn:hitchair:  bong hits and dream theater, what a way to start the day. if you havent seen or heard these guys you should they are awesome:bong2: :headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

Green for thee page...got me trimmer ready   :rofl:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hey guys, live streaming of the download fest. heres the link http://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/webcast/
> i hope its ok i do this mods if not delete the link, i dont mind. [
> journey is on in 10 mins, dream theater (my favorite band) on at 10.35 est, i missed tesla early this morn:hitchair: bong hits and dream theater, what a way to start the day. if you havent seen or heard these guys you should they are awesome:bong2: :headbang2:


 

*astro*..they dont mind..they just dont like them inbedded in the forrum..please  edit you post ..remove the ..tt..and use XX  everyone knows that they need to copy paste and then change XX to tt..this way  the mods will allow the link..thanks for shareing with us..:bong:




ps...they sound good..I like that song..  (Seperate ways)


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice *Green* *4u2sm0ke* :aok:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It will most definitely get the kids out of the house, unless you have real high ceilings
> 
> 
> 70f and not a cloud in the sky.
> ...


 


Thanks *duck* for the update...i too found that the wwf2  was diffrent in grow rates..IDK..and Im excited to hear the purps doing well for everyone..and you know that slow showers are most likely Males..wishing you nothing but females my friend.Have a great day:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Gambier Islands, French Polynesia, France*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hey guys, live streaming of the download fest. heres the link http://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/webcast/
> i hope its ok i do this mods if not delete the link, i dont mind. [
> journey is on in 10 mins, dream theater (my favorite band) on at 10.35 est, i missed tesla early this morn:hitchair: bong hits and dream theater, what a way to start the day. if you havent seen or heard these guys you should they are awesome:bong2: :headbang2:


 


*ozzie* will like this group...im sure..i think they sound lots like Ronny Jame dio..:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

okay everyone..Im trimming up  My purple frosting  as we :bong:  pics comeing later..she is a stinky wench


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

thanx for the link info 4u2, ill go change it now:bolt: btw nice looking plants 4u


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *ozzie* will like this group...im sure..i think they sound lots like Ronny Jame dio..:lama:


 dream theater, dio, sorry not even close  journeys jammin pretty good right now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

astro..another thing...you dont have to do that with  links inside MarrP..just outside  okay  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> dream theater, dio, sorry not even close


 


okay  2 me  they do..also been listening now for a while..do they have anything  of they own?  i have heard all remakes of other atrist..do they have they own  songs?  thanks:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry for the crappy pics..i aint had me :bong:  hits yet....Sundays are my  no hit  till  9 am  days:giggle:  and if it dont get here soon  ill change my clocks:rofl:  enjoy everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

oh  those was vegged for 2 weeks  then flowered  for 64 days  and it in the BPOTM  this month..:bong: these two  look great for growing in a 1 gallon container..may get 3/4 oz  dried  even an ounce maybe..they are rock hard packed..but  i also kept them 8 incheds away from a 1k watt hps cool tube..man i love that light..looking forward to finding another one..grabbed that last summer off craigslist  for 200  bux..Ballast and all..hopeto find another score like that


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

yea 4u dt has been out for 22 years, they have their own stuff but also have been known to do covers, more like tributes thing is its ussally better than the origanal.the cd comes out next week and 1 version they have will have 6 cover songs bouns cd. they are considered to be the best players in the world, the drummer alone has been voted modern drummer of the year and other awards. he and the guitar and bass player went to berkley sch of music together, shoud i keep going  if your not doing anything check it out you wont be dissapointed :hubba: pass this around for the show:joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

are they local for you?  and 22 years  wow..impressive..so they must tour then?  sounds as tho  you is a groupy for them :giggle:  nothing wrong there..they do have a good show  you posted..thanks..:bong:  and pass to *astro*:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:


hot and sunny in the little old uk this afternoon ,,,,:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> are they local for you? and 22 years wow..impressive..so they must tour then? sounds as tho you is a groupy for them :giggle: nothing wrong there..they do have a good show you posted..thanks..:bong: and pass to *astro*:bong1:


yea there from long island ny, im a lot furthur south. they have a tour called progressive nation 2009, dt, zappa plays zappa, pain of salvation, beardfish. im going to the one off pn09 that will also have queensrych. if yall are watching the webcast all i can say so far is :holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

420 uk :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *If these kids dont go to bed soon, there's gonna be hell to pay!!!!*
> 
> **


 
40 minutes after I posted that, I bought a 12 pack of Corona, a fresh lime and went to my friends house, the one that smokes.    We stayed up late drinking and smoking.....and I got to sleep in a blue race car bed.   

It was funny cuz she had rolled a joint for us before I got out there.  We smoked a few of mine, then decided to give hers a try.  Bleh.  The usual stuff around here- mexican dirt weed.     I told her to put that shiz out and roll a few more from my bag.    Much better.  :hubba: 

4u- don't think so.

ozzy- 14 stores?  What a great son you are.  I would have told ma to stick it after the 3rd store.  

lol uk420girl.  The pumpkins are something else.  I think a pumpkin patch doll is much cooler then a nasty ol cabbage batch.....lol.

Its 12 noon.  I am feeling a lil rough,  shower-time.

:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2009)

BIU Stoped in for a quick one then back to moving furniture around Have a great Day with these :bong1::bong1::bong::bong1::bong1::bong:eace:

Thank all astro thanks for link will check it out when I get Time later all


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

well the boys put on a great show, down is playing now. def lepoard comes on about 3.30 est. back home for the day prolly do house things:bong:its too hot to be outside. and keep an eye on the show.ozzy you missed dt but u should give them a listen 4u2 im not really a groupie more of a big fan of good talent.if any of you are behind its the download festival webcast at xxtp://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/webcast/


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2009)

Well hello there BHC.  

I snuck into the patch with my pipe a bit ago then came in and had 1/2 a mj brownie.   I feel great, 1st high of the day, unless you count the wee hours of the morning.  :giggle: 

Feeling optimistic about my 40th bday in Nov.  

We have a pizza and cesar salad for dinner and I don't have to cook.  Yah hooo!

:lama: 

Moms high.  

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.

Been looking at pics of *one* of my fav rock stars and getting a little hot and bothered.      :giggle:   :evil: 

*Do you bongers also smoke cigarettes???  I quit over 12 yrs ago.  Bleh!*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2009)

Break Time :bong::bong1::bong1::48::tokie:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

good evening BHC


----------



## astrobud (Jun 14, 2009)

hi uk girl, and who is your fav rock star sm? im very high right now not far from bed. hope everybody had a good day and got all they had planned done. i didnt have anything planned so it all worked out well b/c i didnt do anything  . lets do one more :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Another cloudless day and 65f

Now where is a my :bong1:???:bolt::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 15, 2009)

morn duck and everyone else  85 and  storms this afternoon


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

goodmorning BHC

well so much for thunder storms 

it says 68 but its a lot hotter than that 

oh well back to the :bong;


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy Monday everyone...off to take kids school..last week for them:yay:  i dont know why  all you Ladies  cant wait for them to go back to school..i cant wait for them to get out..lol..i have  thre  all diffrent schools  and very active  in  sports and activaties..so you can  emagine the miles i put on my truck..sometimes  i  need to be in 3 places same time..those  are hard  :bong:  days:rofl:  so  when they outta school  gives me a break..


and I finished the trampoleen  for them  and they love it..it was a big hit..but not as big as this one :bong:  :giggle:

a bit overcast today  63  cloudy  maybe sun breaks later

untill next time  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Now where is a my :bong1:???:bolt::bong2:


 


i have it :bong:   :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi uk girl, and who is your fav rock star sm? im very high right now not far from bed. hope everybody had a good day and got all they had planned done. i didnt have anything planned so it all worked out well b/c i didnt do anything  . lets do one more :bong:


 



Well put   :rofl::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Well hello there BHC.
> 
> I snuck into the patch with my pipe a bit ago then came in and had 1/2 a mj brownie. I feel great, 1st high of the day, unless you count the wee hours of the morning. :giggle:
> 
> ...


 



*Mom*  loves  *Incubis*...:heart:


and i quit  ciggs  14 yrs ago  BLEH!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

why do kids insist on going to play grounds :hairpull:
they get there have a go on everything once then moan to go home 
good job its only at the bottom of my rd ,,,

anyway :bong::bong:

great news 4u ,,,,



> i dont know why all you Ladies cant wait for them to go back to school..i cant wait for them to get out..lol..i have thre all diffrent schools and very active in sports and activaties..so you can emagine the miles i put on my truck..sometimes i need to be in 3 places same time..those are hard  days so when they outta school gives me a break..




4U i enjoy the little one being off ,school ,it means i can sleep in  im sure you guys are aware im a night owl ,,so is she so we both get to sleep when we choose to :giggle: 

and mom 





> Feeling optimistic about my 40th bday in Nov.


its time to party  

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2009)

UKgirl and SM kids job in life is to confuse and piss off their parents

Smoke up :bong1::bong1::ccc::48::bong1::bong1::ccc::48:


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 15, 2009)

:bong:hey guys whats up?  just blazed off some hash chillin in class. :bong:
:bongin::bongin::bongin::aok::headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello bhc.  Tis Monday.

Beautiful here, and driving out with the kids to my girlfriends house for an afternoon swim.  Sure to be fun.  Hopefully she and I will be having smoke sessions in the tool shed...ha ha ha.

Damn, craving thai again.  Did you ever get adventurous and try it 4u?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

well the sun is still blazin ,,the skys are cracking thunder and lighting ,rain is like a monsoon ,,yet still no rainbow :confused2:

so it seems like a perfect time to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 15, 2009)

im having a thai craving but not the food thai  . im sprouting some super thai skunk today, that and some barneys farm red cherry berry. (yummy). i need 1 more thanks and ill have 420, lets biu, pass it to the left my friends:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 15, 2009)

thats 420 thanks for me uk girl, lets have a special :bong: of lemon haze. thunderstorm coming up i think ill shut things down for a while:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

:ciao:  checking b4 I get kids from school.its 4:20  east coast :bolt:


*Mom*...i will look for one in phone book..you think my kids would enjoy it?

and   what with all this talk of thunderstorms..where did *duck  *fly too:bong:

ukgirl...:heart::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Yangon, Myanmar  *it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

*4u if the kids like oriental food they will love thai,,its cleaner ,,and more fragrant and healthier ,,,

it still amazes me ,,that we are all over the world and experiancing the same weather ,,:cool2: or maybe its because im :stoned: :confused2: :giggle:

:bong::bong:*


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 15, 2009)

BIU with some fresh Northern Lights that i chopped and dried overnight on my ballast. Oh my I cant wait until two weeks from now. Time to Flush and eat some pizza.

NL gives you the munchies big time. :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 15, 2009)

northen lights i like :aok: , not too much on thai food :spit: (sorry guys) im the steak n potatoes type :beatnik:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

i like northern lights    And thai food and steak and potatoes  :rofl:

ohh i have the munchies now 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good evening all hope you had a great day

Have a couple :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and enjoy your evening

:ciao: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> well the sun is still blazin ,,the skys are cracking thunder and lighting ,rain is like a monsoon ,,yet still no rainbow :confused2:
> 
> so it seems like a perfect time to BIU :bong::bong:




What ??? There is such a time when it is not perfect to biu?:rofl::rofl: Any true bonger can always recognize the perfect time. Congrats *UKgirl420* You have reached the level of master bonger
Now where was I...Oh ya :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i have it :bong:   :ciao:



Did ya clean it?:rofl:....:ciao:*4u2sm0ke*...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Did ya clean it?:rofl:....:ciao:*4u2sm0ke*...


 
Hell no  it aint mine:rofl:




4;20  somewhjere  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 16, 2009)

morn bhc, well i reckon its gonna rain here all day, about 75 f.gonna be a slow day at the mc shop, might as well carry one of these:tokie: . have a nice day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC *_

Sunny, sunny, and sunny ..64f






			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hell no  it aint mine:rofl:




Well some one cleaned it:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> _*Good Morning BHC *_
> 
> Sunny, sunny, and sunny ..64f
> 
> ...


 

HMMM i usually get the job


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 16, 2009)

goodmorning bong hitters 

well its blazing sunshine and dogs are barking everywhere :hairpull:

and i have a school meeting :spit: they still allwys makes me feel like a naughty school girl getting repremanded everytime i need to see the head teacher 



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Congrats UKgirl420 You have reached the level of master bonger



 thanks gonna put my master skills to use right now before i :bolt: 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodmorning bong hitters
> 
> well its blazing sunshine and dogs are barking everywhere :hairpull:
> 
> ...


 



haha Girl...teachers dont call me in anymore..on account i start telleing them what they are doing wrong and how they can correct them selfs..lol..havent seen a teacher in years now..may wantta try it..works 4me :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

still not ready..sorry about the pics..my camera sucks

Durban Poison day 79 of flower

back to :bolt::bong2::bong2: for Tuesday:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> HMMM i usually get the job



Well you did an outstanding job:yay::fly::fly::yay:


:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 16, 2009)

:giggle: thanks duck ,,,

very nice buddage by the look s of it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello guys.

I am real close to sneaking out in the patch, and my nosiest kid isnt here.  

Have great daze!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 16, 2009)

Thought I would drop in for :bong: :bong: :bong: while at the house will be by later when computer is moved
Later BHCers enjoy life with a buzz it makes more since.


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :48: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

BIU :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 16, 2009)

wow they look awesome duck, how much longer they have? we got 3+ inchs of rain today, sucks. oh well lets biu :bong1: :bong1: , hopefully sm wont get lost with the great pumpkin


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> wow they look awesome duck, how much longer they have? we got 3+ inchs of rain today, sucks. oh well lets biu :bong1: :bong1: , hopefully sm wont get lost with the great pumpkin



I am not sure *Astro*. This is the first time growing this strain indoors. I have always did it outside. Being that it is a sativa, I think 12 weeks. At least I hope 12 weeks, starting to get a bit warm here during the day. This morning the buds started to real swell, so I think not long, trics are milky.

now for a :bong1::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a hard enough time at 8, 9 weeks   12 would kill me  i have 3 ,4 wks to go on my low riders and im already tapping my foot :watchplant: later bhc


----------



## White Owl (Jun 17, 2009)

I am definately an avid bong-hitter and want to join the BHC. :bongin: 
Below is my little guy. I don't want to duplicate anyone's member number, so can someone tell me what numbers are available? I'm not that picky...as long as it's not 6's and 9's (my lot in life, lol :holysheep


----------



## astrobud (Jun 17, 2009)

hi owl, just go to the first page of this thread there is a list of members and their numbers, when you get a # just pm it to trillion of atoms, welcome aboard:welcome: and good morn to the rest of the bhc.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

68f and raining.

Appears that today will be a good day to just watch it rain and BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2009)

Yay, a newbie.  Welcome White Owl, beautiful bong.    And whats wrong with 696969...lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2009)

Morning BHC-

Man....did I overdo it last night.  Whew!!!  I am surprised I am not hung over..lol.

Today is a recooperation day.  Think I can get a few of those brain cells back???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

wait a couple of hrs mom and the hang over may hit ya :spit:

goodmorning BHC 

wet and windy today 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

white owl if ya look on the first page you will see what numbers have been taken 
AND WELCOME TO BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> wait a couple of hrs mom and the hang over may hit ya :spit:


 
Yea, I am kinda worried about that.  I am not normally up before 10.  I should have gone back to bed..lol.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 17, 2009)

your kids will be extra loud today prolly


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

goodevening :ciao:


:bong::bong:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Good Afternoon! Figured I would post a pic of one of my bongs and join the club!   Bought this bong from a headshop about 8 years ago. Been with me a long time now. One of my favorites.

BHC#821

(^^dont think it's been taken)  

Take care and be safe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 17, 2009)

Ozzy back Join me in a BIU break.:bong: :bong: 

Hope everyone is doing ok

Heres a round for the next BHCer:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Welcome smokybear our newest BHCer here's one to you:bong1: 

:rant: In the process of moving I now have to fight SPIDER MITES found webs this morning:hairpull: the war is on.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

Good luck with that fight with the spider mites.. Definitely keep us posted on it!  Take care and be safe.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2009)

A few words of wisdom from the duck: If you are young and chatting on your cell phone while driving down the highway. After you slam your brakes on twice and flip off the old guy in the beat up car, all the while in your Mommy's and Daddy's BMW. _*Do not let him get in front of you.*_ And that is the ducks words of wisdom for tonight. Now back to :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry Ozzy, if I have said it once I have said it 1 billion times, I would rather have AIDS infected crabs then spider mites. Well maybe not the AIDS part, but you get my drift. I am using Avid on my outdoor gals and have yet to see a bug this year. By the time they flower the temps will be low at night and they will not stand a chance then. The next few months are critical here, especially when the dry part gets here and much of the other foliage dies back (of course my babies get their drinks brought to them).


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello BHC, Havnt posted in a while... I have some sad news, I quit smoking weed... Thats right you heard me, my wife is the only one who hits my bong now... It isnt because I dislike it, I LOVE WEED... However I just got a huge pay raise at work, I work at a job that is very high risk for injury, and I drive a company van, guess what one of the first things they do if you get in a car accident, send you for a test...

I will miss weed sooo much, that longing for weed will only fuel my anger against laws in this country I will vote every chance i get... I may have quit smoking but Im still growing.... I love weed and I love to grow it... So anytime you guys are smoking a bongload and you happen to think of me, smoke an extra bowl for me plz....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 17, 2009)

420 UK :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2009)

*Morning BHC*:ciao:

Partly sunny and 68f right now. 

Gonna BIU then gonna harvest my Durban Poison:bong2::bong2:

Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy

Have a great day bongers:ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

goodmorning duck :ciao:

how about throwing up what ya harvest on the table  the page  could do with some nice bud pics,,

here ya go bongers 
:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: help ya selves ,,,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2009)

It's 4:20 somewhere at all times so *BIU* BHCERS :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!! Going to BIU for all of you guys and gals!! Enjoy! Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey everyone!  Good to see ya smokybear!!  

I just rolled outta bed and I'm cotemplating a smoke.  Maybe sneak out to the pumpkin patch for a quiet quick toke.

Hot, sunny and 100 degrees today, gonna be a scorcher!!!

BUI!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Windy and rain where I'm at... Enjoy the sunshine Mom!


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2009)

.....overcast and in the middle 50's on the Oregon Coast this morning.....am enjoying looking at my six Purple Sativa that I have introduced to my new deck.......they were under cfl's for 30 days...

.....have discovered a new beer, it's called 'Sling Shot'.....I think it is brewed in Portland

.....well Mom, lucky you, we see the sun sometimes....and the deck is like a reflector, almost need sunglasses....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

thunder and lightning is cracking outside and the winds are crazy im looking at 50 ft trees swaying like twigs :shocked: 

time to biu ,,:bong::bong::bong:

i need to cover my plants up :doh: after another :bong: :bolt:*


----------



## astrobud (Jun 18, 2009)

hey duck are you the guy in the beat up car  have a fun harvest, be sure to show us some pics, sm hope all is ok after the storm. its like 90 here might get a storm, gonna be real hot this weekend. i had my supper so lets biu :bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

the skys are calm once more and satalite tv is once again working 

time to :bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 18, 2009)

:48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Pass em down the line and dont be greedy 

Hope your all well people 
Off to bed, my arms ache like mad spent all day weeding and digging, did loads 

Anyway a few more and i'm off :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the plants are looking pretty good. Always nice to take a peek!  Keep us updated on those!! Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am not sure *Astro*. This is the first time growing this strain indoors. I have always did it outside. Being that it is a sativa, I think 12 weeks. At least I hope 12 weeks, starting to get a bit warm here during the day. This morning the buds started to real swell, so I think not long, trics are milky.
> 
> now for a :bong1::bong2:


 


How would you say  this strain did inside  compaired to  out..in general..i know some strains do better inside then out  and vis versa..sounds like some good smoke..mind if I load me a :bong1:  ?  :bong:   Thanks my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon! Figured I would post a pic of one of my bongs and join the club!  Bought this bong from a headshop about 8 years ago. Been with me a long time now. One of my favorites.
> 
> BHC#821
> 
> ...


 


Hello  my friend..and welcome to  the club..Nice   piece..be sure to PM  *trillion*  from  thread start withh your post #  and BHC#..Here..:bong1:  just loaded  some fresh  *Frosting*  4u 

take care and be safe  too    :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> A few words of wisdom from the duck: If you are young and chatting on your cell phone while driving down the highway. After you slam your brakes on twice and flip off the old guy in the beat up car, all the while in your Mommy's and Daddy's BMW. _*Do not let him get in front of you.*_ And that is the ducks words of wisdom for tonight. Now back to :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 




:aok:


 


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....overcast and in the middle 50's on the Oregon Coast this morning.....am enjoying looking at my six Purple Sativa that I have introduced to my new deck.......they were under cfl's for 30 days...
> 
> .....have discovered a new beer, it's called 'Sling Shot'.....I think it is brewed in Portland
> 
> .....well Mom, lucky you, we see the sun sometimes....and the deck is like a reflector, almost need sunglasses....


 



hey  *PD*..welcome the the club...be careful with those black pots  they will conduct heat out there on  that  deck..they looking goo keep us posted neighbor:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

:ciao:   be  back  later  friends:bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 18, 2009)

hit'n it for Vancouver... some *Skush*:hubba:  

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

420 somewhere 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Praia, Cape Verde*   it;s 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

goomorning bhc :ciao:


:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*..Happy  Friday...Thursday  for astro and I..just  wanted to say  hello  Hit this :bong1:  and wish every1 a great Day....


72  cloudy  with some sun later...Happy smokeing:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Saint-Petersburg, Russian Federation*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

:ciao: * Baghdad, Iraq*   it's  4:20  and im hitting  it  in Honor  of the Men and woman  that  Liberated You all :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2009)

*Morning BHC*:ciao:

Thunderstorms and 66f 

*4u2sm0ke* The Durban Poison yields more outside, but for overall appearance indoors wins hand down. I have not tried the smoke as it is still drying.

*UKgirl420* Opps forgot to get pics, will get some up when dry or when this rain stops.

*Astro* I was that _old_ guy and I hope that it was not your BMW with the stains in the driver's seat and the daughter that soiled herself.

*SmokinMom* The saying is *BIU* not _BUI_ :rofl: One of my friends goofs it too, whenever she says it wrong we look at her and laugh hard. She has been doing it for years:rofl:

Well I hope this rain stops. I need to go move a refrigerator and set it up in my pole barn..Locking a security recorder in it..Flipping thieves:hairpull:  :hitchair: 

Well time to *BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2:

Happy Friday too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

dam theives :spit: nothing worse i hope you catch em duck 

well not to warm here today ,,but the general garden needs doing the sudden sun and rain makes it grow like crazy :hairpull: 

catch u all later 

biu and share these whist ive gone 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 19, 2009)

*BIU*:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :joint: :tokie: :bong2: eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 19, 2009)

done for the week. Got super high on my way home and will continue to do so for the next hour. Happy Weekend all.


P.S.- this is dank


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope everyone is enjoying their afternoon!  

:smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:   I know I will!

:48: 


Take care and be safe MP'ers!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 19, 2009)

:fly: :ciao: :tokie: :48: :fly:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey  *PD*..welcome the the club...be careful with those black pots  they will conduct heat out there on  that  deck..
> 
> .....THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP 4u2smOke.....these are temporary until some planters arrive from Washington State.....apparently they went to California and are now headed back to Oregon.....we are suppose to get them by next week.....
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....QUESTION FROM A HUMBLE GROWER....I recently got a 25 lb bag of Seabird Guano that is rated 12-12-2.5....got it from the guy who built my deck, he is also an Organic Cranberry Farmer.....I want to make a tea from it and see what happens to the plants.......any suggestions from the experts??????????
> 
> ......last year I used a Bat Guano Tea 8-3-1.....so I need some help......thanking you all in advance, painterdude......




I have not a clue, but someone will be around. I think *4u2sm0ke* is an organic farmer.

Nice bud *BuddLuv* :aok:

Now back to the U.S. Open and the :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

:bong::bong1::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

:ciao:  and happy Friday every1..:bong:  enjoy  you night


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodmorning BHC
> 
> :bong::bong1::bong2:


 


Yall in the UK  gots it screwed up..its  Night time silly 


But  I will still *BIU*  with ya:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 19, 2009)

well lets biu 
UK 420 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

I will gladly join you!! 

:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Have a good night everyone! Take care and be safe.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

this weed is great. Anyone that doubts Dj Short is a fool. I would gladly pack bowls for everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

*Howdy folks!*

Just in.  Watched the Curious Case of Benjamin Button at a friends tonight.  Good movie but it was fookin long!!!  I was falling asleep.    Perked up in the end when Brad Pitt was younger..lmao.

Who needs one...or 3?
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Howdy folks!*
> 
> Just in. Watched the Curious Case of Benjamin Button at a friends tonight. Good movie but it was fookin long!!! I was falling asleep.  Perked up in the end when Brad Pitt was younger..lmao.
> 
> ...


 
Oh oh, me wants in Ma. How is the ran in TX? We had it come down this morning and it reminded me of Ft. Worth, buckets for 2 hours straight!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Buddy.  

No rain in a week, everything is nicely dried out and hot.

It was wikked last week tho, especially the night the tornado sirens were going off.  My 10 yr old daughter gets hysterical.  Fun times.  

We're used to severe weather here.  By that I mostly mean thunderstorms and the occassional tornado.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

I spent 4 years of my young life in TX. The rain was outstanding at times! Nothing like 10 inches in 3 hours. It made playing in puddles so fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

Hahahahaha.  Yup!!  

We usually dont get rain this time of year.  Its nice cuz we don't have to water the foundations as often..lol.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

raining buckets here again. I bet Duck is really gettin it.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 20, 2009)

morn bhc, gonna be hot today 99f, too hot for my likeing so lets do a few:bong: and go cut some grass b4 it gets that way.  later


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc  


weathers not to bad  today neither rain or sunshine ,,,,

well time to :bolt: the little one wants new shoes :hairpull: when did they start getting a mind of there own :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello  *BHC*:bong:   partly cloudy  with some rain later..72f  enjoy your Saturday *every1* :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Whoa did we get hammered with the storms last night. With all the lightning it should have greened everything up with all that nitrogen in the air. Lost power about 3 times. The temp is now 70f and clear blue skies are appearing.

We are having a party today here...All is welcome, come on down, there is plenty:bolt::bong2: before everyone gets here:bong2::bong2: bring your dog:bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 20, 2009)

4u2 i wish it was 72 here, its not even 9 o clock here and 80+ and humid. been pushing that darn mower and already sweated out the beer i drank last night. the wifey is on the rider, should be done b4 long. uk girl when i was young we used to walk to school in the snow, uphill, barefooted and we diddnt complain  maybe they just want to keep up with the style. lets do a couple more:bong1: :bong1:  and go clean up the mowers. everyone have a wonderfull day. im off today so dont know what were gonna do. later:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *astro*...enjoy you day off..Im sure  there are lots of :bong:  in order for today..do you clean momers after every use?  and  a rideing Lawn mower  you must have big  yard..


*duck*..me and my dog  Daisey  are on the way..I like my steak  med rare..thanks..and throw a potatoe  on the Barbie  will ya..i have the sour cream..  have a wonderful  Party


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:....
> 
> 
> *duck*..me and my dog  Daisey  are on the way..I like my steak  med rare..thanks..and throw a potatoe  on the Barbie  will ya..i have the sour cream..  have a wonderful  Party



We eat at 4pm  and are :bong1: now :bong2: We have it all here, need to just bring yourself and Daisey.:bong2::bong2:

We might need another :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> 4u2 i wish it was 72 here, its not even 9 o clock here and 80+ and humid. been pushing that darn mower and already sweated out the beer i drank last night. the wifey is on the rider, should be done b4 long. uk girl when i was young we used to walk to school in the snow, uphill, barefooted and we diddnt complain  maybe they just want to keep up with the style. lets do a couple more:bong1: :bong1: and go clean up the mowers. everyone have a wonderfull day. im off today so dont know what were gonna do. later:ciao:


 
Let me guess, you get to do all the edges and around stuff while the wife makes nice lazy passes


----------



## astrobud (Jun 20, 2009)

hey duck were on the way, med rare and 1 burnt, i have about a football field 4u2 and clean the mowers every other time. and yea buddy she has the easy parts but still a lot of rideing. i think we are going to the flea market, see if i cant find one of those pyrex glass tubes and make me a cool tube. have fun today guys :lama:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

Good morning BHC! Going to take a quick toke before checking in on the growroom. Rain and wind where I'm at... pretty depressing... Hope someone is having better weather. Enjoy! Take care and be safe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey BHCers stop in for a round of
 :bong::bong1::ccc::bong::bong1::ccc::bong::bong1: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> uk girl when i was young we used to walk to school in the snow, uphill, barefooted and we diddnt complain  maybe they just want to keep up with the style. lets do a couple more



lol yes she is 6 and had to have them  eq of $65 later  and she may aswell walk bare foot in the snow for all the good they are :rofl:

duck im on my way ,,,i have no dog to bring ,,but ill threw some bud in  
med rare for me please :lama:

hope everyone is enjoying there saturday 

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Your alive so BIU:yay: :banana: :48: :fly: :bong1: :ccc: :smoke1: eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

I would just like to say that I'm really high at this time. I hope everyone is having a good day like I am.  Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 20, 2009)

:lama: :48: :bong1: :bong2: :bong1: :bong2: :tokie: :bong2: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2009)

:ciao:



:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## White Owl (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok so I finally picked my number!

I will take #86 for everyone that I am 86'n from my life.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Show your head some love *BIU*:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: :ciao: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

420 somewhere, anywhere, 

biu anyway :bong2::bong1::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

4.20 UK  

morning BHC ers 

and happy fathers day to you daddys ,,(its sunday in the uk )

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Ok so I finally picked my number!
> 
> I will take #86 for everyone that I am 86'n from my life.


 



okay  you  got a number..whoopie.. ..I wanna see the :bong1:  post a pic  and then  PM  *TOA*  from thread start with your BHC#  and the post your pic is in..and then  place ypour #  in signature so to be recogagnized in the boards..take care be safe and  I hope you dont get 86  from here:giggle:  

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks  *ozzy*..:bong:  much better


Hey  everyone  *ozzy  *has  *PURPLE  POWER*:yay:  are these  pics  in "The Bet"  or can we share them here?  Man  I Love  Pics....



*ozzydiodude*..is  getting  a DELL!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2009)

:ciao:   Tough   week  but  I made it :bong:  all is well here friends  dont  have  much  just  watching plants grow...4ujr  is finished with baseball..they  went  3-8...funny  thing  the first three wins was when I was able to be batting coach  befor  the new job...my  body  is finnaly getting used to manual labor  again..not sure how much  more can do  but  im  sure there is a plan..but  for now  im  Humbled  and greatful  to be working...I  have  just the one crystal  in my shed..I am trying to  finish e her up   she is in 9th week now..i believe she is a 12 week strain..i emptied the front part of shed  and am  getting ready  for the renovation...this  is  something  i am brainstorming with.ill fill ya in later..lets hit this :bong1:  :bong:and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2009)

*Happy Sunday Bhc*:ciao:

Extremely sunny and 69f....Will be cleaning up after the party

*BIU all day long*:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 21, 2009)

good morn bhc and happy fathers day to all the pops here including myself. heres some bongys for us:bong: :bong: . the wifey had to work today:angrywife: someone was sick so being the manager she had to go in for a while. i dont have much planned, probley ride the bike to town and carry her some lunch. not as hot today about 90 and not as humid. i hope you had a great time yesterday duck, well i guess you did if your cleaning up today


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 21, 2009)

good evening bhc :ciao:

hope all you daddys are having a good day 

well here you all go have a bong on ukgirl 
:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 21, 2009)

slow day on the board i guess. i had a nice ride, kinda windy though.guess im gonna cook some ribs on the grill. pass these around :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 21, 2009)

:lama: :48: *VERY DRUNK, VERY STONED AND VERY VERY HIGH LOL.

YOR ALL TOP CLASS AND I WISH YOU ALL WELL, AND HERE'S ONE AS A TOAST TO OUR SAFETY :bong2:  BRANDED AS CRIMINALS COS WE ARE CLEVER ENOUGH TO UTILISE NATURE AND WOULD RATHER CHILL AND TELL YOU ARE LIFE STORIES RATHER THAN GLASS YOU IN THE FACE LOL, HERE'S TO YOU ALL :bong2: AND SOME MORE FOR THE MEMBERS OF THIS VERY SITE THAT ARE SAT IN JAIL RIGHT NOW COS THEY SMOKED A PLANT :bong2: 
PEADO'S CAN WALK AROUND BUT YOU WANNA SMOKE GOOD WEED???
nAH MATE WE NOT MAKING MONEY ON IT, JAIL FOR YOU BOY!!!
I'M RATTLED CAN YOU TELL LOL.
BED FOR ME MY FRIENDS, STAY SAFE AND STAY HAPPY :fly: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 21, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great weekend eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hope everyone had a great weekend eace:


 


still  is  my weekend   :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 22, 2009)

mine too. i have to pick up my mom and take her to the eye dr and carry a bicycle to my neices house for her sons bday. have a nice day all, biu all day :bong1: . i guess ill carry my sneek a toke with me.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC*:ciao:

Another wonderful day here. Sunny and 73f

Where is *SM*? I hope the :bong1: didn't do her in

Well I am gonna get a quick *BIU* in then I don't know, I have no plans....yet:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 22, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:


:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..very rainy yesturday...plants needed it..a bit  cloudy  with sun  later..will be doing the normal  day off stuff..which  includes  lots of :bong1:


take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 22, 2009)

well heres a good time to start  4u its 420 somewhere 

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am here.  

Tis Monday....

Spark it up!


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 22, 2009)

hey toke it up! another day in computer hdwr. class  well good morning all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *Wrathkill*..:bong:   enjoy  you class..Here  :bong1:  Now get back to class:rofl:


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 22, 2009)

hey thanks for the :bong: i think ill sneek out to the car for a little:joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I am here.
> 
> Tis Monday....
> 
> Spark it up!


 


Hey  Mom..tis  is  Monday:bong:  where you been hideing:giggle:  Kids outta school yet?  mine are last day  tomarrow :yay:  i am so stoked  on will go  Bahamas  and  others  will go  Aunties..I hope:giggle:  you  been thining those pumkins out ?  and wheres that :bong1:  hideing noiw:rofl:


Going into Silverdale today  will look 4 Thai..i promise..it is take out  right? ..Im High as Hell right now  and not sure could sit  in one spot  without me :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

wrathkill said:
			
		

> hey thanks for the :bong: i think ill sneek out to the car for a little:joint:


 



:lama:




:bong:



:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey *SM*:ciao: nice to see ya back 

Just got done watching US Open, did a :bong1: a hole and now I am really :fly::fly: Durban Poison is still drying but the testers are coming out :aok::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 22, 2009)

dude  wheres my bong, whew what a day. sat at the drs office waiting for ma for 1 1/2 hours, bored to death. then i got to go to my neices house and deliver a bicycle for b-day, i bet there were 15 screaming kids. a stop at the dump and the beer store now im home:woohoo: now its time for a biu session, anyone care to join me , in fact i think ill twist one up instead. pass it to the left my friends:joint:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks astro i enjoy my joints :48:

good evening BHC :ciao:

4.20 :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

*Hello Bongers.  *

Same shiz different day here.

Supposed to get into the tripple digits this week.  Time to bake in the sun.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2009)

BIU *SmokinMom* :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 23, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

 sunshine today ,,,but expecting rain later :spit:

well on that happy note  BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2009)

2 4 Tuesday BHC:ciao::bong2::bong2:

Sunny  and 70f and no rain in the forecast.

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2009)

:bong::bong:   for tuesday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 23, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHC ers

Hope everyone is feeling fine

Sunny and 85F no rain for the week:yay: 

:bolt: Back to the hay field for me, enjoy your A/C today and Think of all of us out in the hot sun




:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey BHC!

Here is my new baby (B-day gift from my wife, I helped a little), I hope it is acceptable to join the club

Since it is not taken BHC# 215 

:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2009)

Gosh I didnt wanna get up this morning.....my daughter woke me to say the cleaning lady was here.  Quick shower then we bailed over to my friends.

Here I sit.  Unfortunately my pipe is sitting back at my house.

Bleh!!!


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ lol, on your avatar  :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 23, 2009)

*welcome to  the BHC rootbound ,,,

nice present you helped your wife choose   OH and happy birthday 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 23, 2009)

BIU :bong::bong1::bong1::48::ccc:


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *welcome to  the BHC rootbound ,,,
> 
> nice present you helped your wife choose   OH and happy birthday
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:*



It was a little early  my b day is not till Saturday, but it showed up yesterday from EDIT so, what was I to do :confused2: let it sit in the box 

Thanx!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

:lama: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok: :bolt:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 23, 2009)

nice looking bong there root bound, happy b-day and welcome to the board:bong1: sm you should never leave home without something to smoke with :batman:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Here I sit.  Unfortunately my pipe is sitting back at my house.
> 
> Bleh!!!



:holysheep: No aluminum foil? Soda can? You got to have a beer can? They all work great for an emergency pipe How can ya BIU?:bong2::bong2::bong2: I will take one for the club for ya *SM* :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 23, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

time to wake n bake  i think :stoned:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 23, 2009)

Biu?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Guys....

Yea, I know, I know......I shouldn't leave home without my pipe.  But had to make a quick exit since I slept in late.  

Tonight a friend and I went to the movies and saw The Hangover.  It was fantasticly funny.  Loved it!!  

Pleasantly stoned now. 

But have to be at the train station by 8:45 am tomorrow.  We're going to the zoo with some friends.  In the 100 degree heat!!  Oh joy I am beside myself with excitement!!!!!   

You guys know I hate getting up early, right?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahhh.....!!!! I wanna see the hangover!! It looks really funny! OO.. The zoo!! Fun times! Don't feed the animals Mom!  Take care and be safe everyone!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 24, 2009)

SM dont forget your essentials tomorrow ,,

pipe and  bud 

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

ukgirl you may be on to something...

Maybe i'll bring a magic brownie instead.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: *B*ong *I*t *U*p

Careful at the zoo SM, they may keep you, as a example of a *Stonersorus*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Careful at the zoo SM, they may keep you, as a example of a *Stonersorus*


 
:spit: 


:giggle: 

If you don't see me again beofre tomorrow evening you guys may wanna start worrying.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

I wanna go see Mom at the zoo!!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

I would just like to say that I am really....there.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

there where?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

The Zoo by The Scorpions.  

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_If_4UwgepQ

:lama:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jun 24, 2009)

here's a mild mannered zoo trick:
 most animal staff at zoos where a particular color: green, tan, brown, etc. Call ahead to any zoo you plan to visit to find out what color their animal handlers wear and then match it. Pants and shirt. Sounds ridiculous but a lot of the animals tune right into you (in the hopes of food or treats i assume) while they ignore the other visitors, as zoo animals tend to do. 

 sorry, maybe i wasn't suppose to post here w/ out pic of bong?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm really intoxicated right now!! I'm sorry guys and gals! BIU
Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> sorry, maybe i wasn't suppose to post here w/ out pic of bong?


 
We're a laid back bunch.    No strict rules here to follow except for maybe cussin'  hahahahaha.

I'd love to see your bong tho.    Why not make yerself official.  And thanks 4 the zoo tip.

Right on smokeybear!!!  Take another one for ol mom.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> here's a mild mannered zoo trick:
> most animal staff at zoos where a particular color: green, tan, brown, etc. Call ahead to any zoo you plan to visit to find out what color their animal handlers wear and then match it. Pants and shirt. Sounds ridiculous but a lot of the animals tune right into you (in the hopes of food or treats i assume) while they ignore the other visitors, as zoo animals tend to do.
> 
> sorry, maybe i wasn't suppose to post here w/ out pic of bong?


 
so if we here of a handler been eaten ,,,we know they were after sm brownies :giggle:

hope you enjoy your day 

BIU 
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 24, 2009)

have fun at the zoo sm, dont let anyone put food pellets in your back pocket if your in the petting zoo. you will have all the little anmals chasing you around    happy hump day everybody


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Today is gonna be a repeat of yesterday. Sunny and 70f, nearing 92f by this afternoon.

I think I will get my work done this morning, so that I can *BIU* all afternoon while I am at the lake:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 24, 2009)

good morn duck, same kind of weather here today also but i have to work, no time for the lake , must be nice  have fun and keep me in mind


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!! Looking like rain where I'm at once again... glad I have a killer hangover to nurse!!  BIU to make me feel better please and thank you.  Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2009)

I love turning river water blue:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Happy Hump Day

smokybear to fight a hangover just keep on drinking:banana: 

Smoke up :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: 


eace:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 24, 2009)

ok...what's the deal with this BIU?... I've was gone for a quarter year, remember?


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 24, 2009)

whats up guys and gals good morning!  wake and bake anyone?:bong::bong::bong:
well yesterday ditched class to harvest my indoor! back at it today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ok...what's the deal with this BIU?... I've was gone for a quarter year, remember?


 
*B*ong *I*t *U*p

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 24, 2009)

hey just thought id stop in and show you a bong
i got, i threw on a different ashcatcher. its a pretty good hit
the glass is decently thick. i was smokin some ultimate indica from
it in the pics there. enjoy!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice bong you have there! I like it! BIU for me too my friend. I'm bongin it up for all of you guys and gals! Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohhhh pretty bong!

I survived the zoo, but man am I wiped out.  And in need of another shower.  

But I am high, so it's all good.  

You guys rock.  I am burned out on MP, but still love the bhc.  My buddies.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

4:20 time on the east coast:bong1::bong1::ccc::48:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 24, 2009)

Check my avatar ! ripping it too hard this mornin though...


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Check my avatar ! ripping it too hard this mornin though...


 

You can never rip it too hard my friend!!

Glad you had fun at the zoo and returned without being caged Mom!  And... you rock!! Take care and be safe everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is a couple of pics of the Durban Poison.:aok:

Now lets *BIU* I will throw this bud up on to the table, smoke till ya crash and burn :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 24, 2009)

hey the don thats a nice peice you have, and whats in it, sm glad you had a good time at the zoo and your pretty cool yourself  duck, well what can i say:holysheep:  i bet its as good as it looks also, wish i could try some oh wait, i think ill order some seeds  are they hard to grow?


----------



## astrobud (Jun 24, 2009)

well the server is acting up so ill stop playing now. lets biu :bong: :bong: then im off too bed b4 long ,its been a long day. btw has anyone seen the ice cream man :banana:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

*BIU*


Half a cord of wood split, 2/3 a fifth of moonshine and 6 or 7 g smoked and I still can post a picture, it is time to go to a new place.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

ozzy- email me your pics and I'll post them for you.

Don't you go anywhere.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *BIU*
> 
> 
> Half a cord of wood split, 2/3 a fifth of moonshine and 6 or 7 g smoked and I still can post a picture, it is time to go to a new place.


 
funny we dont see a picture  maybe you should have let sm do it for ya how was the lake duck?  lake , duck, get it  have a nice day all. hot and humid here today, gotta go:bolt:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 25, 2009)

morning bhc :ciao:

duck very nice buddage ,,let me just pluck it from the screen and load up my bowl ,,,:bong:  ohh niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny and 84f already.

*Astro* ended up working on my buddy's boat that would not start. Nothing like working on a boat that won't start in 92f and no wind Going back today to try again

Still harvesting the Durban Poison. I love growing and smoking but hate harvesting I thing I will take a :bong1: break:bolt::bong2::bong2:

Thanks *UKgirl420*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2009)

good morning BHC..Nice piece *DOC*..and *meds4me*...



*duck*..nice buds..how much do you yield on average per plant?  I just started 12 bubba kush:ciao:


*Mom*..I found a Thai  resturant  in  next town..will try this weekend..chicken  thai  right?:bong:


*UKgirl420*..:heart:

*astro*..The ICE CREAM MAN IS COMING!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2009)

PM me a link to their online menu 4u and I will get ya sorted.    Yum, now I am craving thai.  

Morning everyone!!!

Overindulged a little last night and didnt wanna wake up today.  Tho I must say, waking at 9:15am is pretty good for me.

Tonight I am all alone.....for hours, while my fam goes to a AA baseball game a little north of here.  You know what that means....

*Bong time!!!  

*


----------



## smokybear (Jun 25, 2009)

Good Morning BHC! Sunny and about 85 here today. I'm so thriled the sun is out finally. Going to take the dogs to the beach for some fun in the sun.

There's nothing like enjoying a nice evening to yourself Mom. Sometimes it's just nice to unwind with a few bong rips all by yourself! 

BIU everyone! Take care and be safe.


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 25, 2009)

good morning bhc! another day blazed in the class room!
BIU:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2009)

:ciao:*multifarious*. 
Be sure to PM Trillions of Atoms with your BHC # and :welcome:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 25, 2009)

BIU BHCERS :bong1::bong1::48::ccc::bong::bong:

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like the best seat in the house multifarious!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke*:ciao: I have no idea on the _weight_ of the harvest, as I have no scale. But I put 10 quart jars away from 1 Durban Poison.
Congrats the the Bubba Kush. My Bubba Kush did not yield like the Durban Poison. To *increase* the yield on the Bubba Kush I would top/pinch a couple of times in order to get like 4-6 main colas.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome to BHC multifarious


good evening BHC  or should i say morning,,,where is everyone today  

must be biu time 

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 25, 2009)

hello fellow bhcrs. ok by now im sure most of you have heard that michael jackson has passed away. well let me start by saying thank you mike for the wonderfull music over the years. from the jackson 5 to beat it, thriller and beyond. aside from your personal life you did great things musicly, and thats coming from a metal head. let me be the first to say finely the children are free. so lets bring out the bongs and the top shelf and have a bonger in memory of the king of pop:bong1: :bong1: . sorry if i offened anyone   duck sorry bummer about the boat, love that durban think ill try some. multi f welcome aboard


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 25, 2009)

And im guessing many a grown man will be sheding a silent tear for the loss of farah ,,after adorning there walls threw the years,,,,:cry: .RIP  ,,,,,

oops it must be a BIU


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah uk girl i think that was the first set of nipples (can i say that here) i saw as a teenager


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 25, 2009)

420UKtime 


:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2009)

Hahaha too funny about the Ferrah nipples.  I did smile because I know my dad is happy she's up in heaven with him now.  He adored her!!!!

Michael Jackson did do great things for pop music, but what a messed up individual.  I think about his kids too.  

I had great bong sessions tonight and great conversation.  I love MP and the folks Ive met on it.    XXOOO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Jackson was a screwed up individual. I feel bad for his kids, though. Especially the one named Blanket.... what kind of name is that??

Anyways, I'm BIU for all of you great guys and gals here on MP. Without you, I would be a terrible indoor grower! Everyone please take a look at my white widow indoor grow and tell me what you think! Opinions are always welcome! Take care and be safe everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

We had thunderstorms last night and that has cooled it down a bit, 72f and sunny

Ran out of quart jars for the Durban Poison so thats a trip to Wally World. Gonna be getting a couple of clip on fans too, my light mover arrived yesterday, will mount the fans to the mover. Will also be going into the big city today, was suppose to go yesterday but to hot. 

Today is the gateway to the weekend so *BIU* till the cows come home:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Jackson was a screwed up individual. I feel bad for his kids, though. Especially the one named Blanket.... what kind of name is that??
> 
> Anyways, I'm BIU for all of you great guys and gals here on MP. Without you, I would be a terrible indoor grower! Everyone please take a look at my white widow indoor grow and tell me what you think! Opinions are always welcome! Take care and be safe everyone!


 


:ciao:  :bong:


I been fallowing along you grow my friend..those are looking very well..nice job..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC*:ciao:
> 
> We had thunderstorms last night and that has cooled it down a bit, 72f and sunny
> 
> ...


 


Hello *duck*...and happy friday:bong:  how the ladies doing with those thunderstorms?  we finnaly been getting rain here  and my plants are loveing it..must  suck  to run outta Jars  huh?:giggle: I have baught 3 cases of jars so far..and may need to get some more here soon too..How are your purps doing?  I have taken some clones of my outdoor purplebud..beed in cloner now  10 days  should have roots anyday now..well gotta grow:ciao:


74f  sunny


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all, Ozzy gonna see if he can post pict today I have been trying for 3 days, all I get on the manage attachments screen is server buzy, If it don't work today I say "goodbye"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

ozzy- save yourself the agony and email me those pics....Ive had no problems.  

TGIF!

Man, last night I drug out my bong, got it all ready, went outside and took the 1st hit.  I felt it before I even blew it out.  That cheese is some good stuff.    I continued to take a few more.  Today I have this numbing sensation in my head.  *I think I fried all my brain cells.  *  :laugh: 

I'm ready to start all over.



Hot and sunny and 100+ today.  Heat index 120.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

:yay: :yay: :banana: :banana: Finally got the pictures uploaded:banana: :yay: :yay:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 26, 2009)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bongin: :bongin: Mornin Peeps !  rIP IT UP !   SORRY NO PICS TODAY CAMERA BROKE ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: TGIF 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Til it stars for you have one on me :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 26, 2009)

The Blue 509 tube is mine !
2' tall with tha trees times 2. 18mm diffused down stem and matching cobalt blue slide. Don't forget the ice pinch ...


----------



## meds4me (Jun 26, 2009)

I call it ( first time i've ever named a pc.?) tha BHC 509 tube in Honor of this club !


----------



## painterdude (Jun 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> good morning BHC..
> 
> 
> *Mom*..I found a Thai  resturant  in  next town..will try this weekend..
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> With all this talk of curry.........
> If I can find some fresh lemongrass stalks
> I'll knock up a Green Thai Curry tomorrow.......


 
Damn....can I hire you to be my personal chef?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 26, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Hey everyone
> 
> Time for a few pipe hits
> Then get the rest of my chores done
> ...


 
Speaking of lemongrass, I am doing Lemongrass Prawns on the grill this weekend! How is everyone doing? I have been absolutely swamped all week. I am gonna try and get a couple grows going this weekend. So, be on the look out for a new journal this week guys/gals.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done for the day..Now I am just gonna sit back and *BIU* the rest of the day/evening.:bong2::bong2:

Traffic is so bad I don't even want to go that route again:bolt::bong2:

*4u2sm0ke* Those girls just love those thunderstorms, puts a lot of nitrogen in the air.
The Purps are growing like crazy, but they have not shown their sex yet. The WWf2 is a real nice size


----------



## White Owl (Jun 26, 2009)

O.K.  So I have been a little busy building my grow box(posting in that thread). I have just finished and I am very happy with the results.  I did pick a Member #, I have PM'd TOA, and posted a pic of my bong (all in different threads). 

I would still like to be a member in your club, here is the link for my pictures of my bong.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27765&page=556

I chose the #86 as I have been eliminatining riff raff from my life lately.  

I have also placed my BHC# into my signature.  

Happy Toking           
:48: :bong2: :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time for afternoon delights:hubba: 

Have at them:bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: 
eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh ya almost forgot Wallyworld has their wide mouth quart jars on sale ...or at least here they do...:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 26, 2009)

*GOODEVENING BHC :ciao:


how is everyone this evening :fly: i hope if not 


here you  go help yourselves take your pick,just remeber to refill and pass to the next 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:*


----------



## Newbud (Jun 26, 2009)

:48:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 26, 2009)

hi guys, let me take a hit b4 i begin:bong: ok, smokey bear you should put a link to your grow in your sig, easyer to find  hey duck , wish i could run out of jars. things are in place and new babies on the rise i feel i will do well this time. ozzy glad you got the picture thingy worked out. meds nice bong you have there and welcome to white owl. buddy luv im looking foward to seeing your next grow. someone please send sm some thai food to go with that cheese time for another hit now:bong: . we had a bad storm come over today, dime size hail, lots of rain, thunder and lightning. the dogs were home alone i bet they were scared s ( dirty word) biu for all :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## White Owl (Jun 26, 2009)

:smoke1: :headbang2: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

:bong: Hey BHCers time to bake 

Here's for you'll to enjoy SM, UKgirl, white owl and astro and  newbud:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

Hey duck and 4u smokem when you stop by:bong1: :bong1:  

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

These are for who ever I left out, your not forgoten, I'm to stone to remember who the ______ you are eace:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

:48:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

wake n bake time 

goodmorning all :ciao:

thanks ozzy that did the job :fly:

4u:heart: :bong::bong::bong: these are to get your friday off to a good start 

duck have you filled up the new jars yet :bong2:

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 27, 2009)

Wake & bake???
I'm just about to eat dinner!!!
:rofl:
have a good day!   :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

Its nearly 4 AM.

Goodnight BHC.

XXOO.


----------



## astrobud (Jun 27, 2009)

yuk, i hate working on sat. oh well good morn all biu while im gone:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC* :ciao:

I have a wonderful day here Sunny and 68f

Going to a couple of graduation parties today.

*AstroBud* You too will be filling those jars soon enough, with all the help the _MariP_ community provides you will be there soon.

*UKgirl420* I did not fill all my jars, but I bought extra for this falls harvest

I am packing this mornings *BIU* session, so help your self:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

happy saturday BHC ,,,,

:fly::bong::bong::bong::bong::fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

Good Morning  friends...74 and sunny..a few :bong1:  b4 work..Im with ya *astro*..I hate satuturdays too..but   if i dint work Saturday  i suppose i would hate Fridays:giggle:  well goot to get it started if i wanna get it done:ciao:  *Duck*..after you cure buds in Jar do you leave them in Jars  or store in something else?  *Ishnish*..glad to see ya in here..have a great day my friend..Mom..My daughter Jazz is going to take me to a Thai resturant  Sunday..ill ask the Name see if they have web site *UKgirl420  :heart:* sending the Love:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> These are for who ever I left out, your not forgoten, I'm to stone to remember who the ______ you are
> 
> eace:


 


:rofl:  im stoned too


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

:bong: This round is for all the unlucky people that have to work today:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

If you have nothing to do it is time for you to hit 2:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks *Ozzy* here is one back at ya:bong1: or :bong1:


*4u2sm0ke*....I keep my buds in the jars till they reach my lungs:bong2:

I stored in plastic once(by accident) the bud sorta tasted like dry old plastic. I do not have a seal-a-meal so I have no info on the plastic flavor using one of those.


Now off to the graduation party:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: It's a great day so BIU

have one of these:bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :joint: :bongin:  and enjoy your day

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

Ow my aching head.   

Boy was I drunk last night.....:holysheep: 

Had a sad thing happen that really tugged at my heart strings..

Was driving down the road in the middle lane when I saw something.  I slowed down and saw it was a tiny dog, like a chihuahua or yorkie.  It was sitting up, shaking and looked terrified, he may have already been injured.  It looked right at me.  I almost stopped, but my friend urged me to speed up and keep going.  (she doesnt like dogs).  I watched in my rearview mirror and saw cars approaching in all 3 lanes.    That poor pup.  :cry:   

I wish now that we did stop and atleast put the dog on the sidewalk or something.

Just made me so sad.  

-------------------------------

No alcoholic beverages for me today....may not even break out my pipe.     I need to recooperate.

On a good note, my friend bought me a ticket to see Staind since she doesnt drive at night.  Its a few days before the Incubus show so I didnt want to spend the $$.  Now I don't have to.    Hehehehee.

:bong1:  :bong1:  Take some for me guys and gals.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

Poor puppy.
a guy got killed outside my local shop he was pulling out of a T junction on a bike and as my girlfriend walked out of shop i looked round and *BAM* game over.
Its a T junction but on a blind corner so he pulled out and someone just drove straight through him.
Put it this way there was no rush to ring the ambulance  

And on that happy note lol :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  pass em on people


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

SM did the dog get run over ?   and good news on the tickets 

newbud was that today ? :shocked:


biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the dog, SM but you did the right thing to not put your life in danger

On a Happier Note *BIU*:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Maybe hopefully someone after me stopped.  But I don't think so.  

I need to BIU.

Thai leftovers for dinner.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Evening all time for :bong: :bong:and BBQ's

There here when you'll get here:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong:

any ribs ozzy ?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ow my aching head.
> 
> Boy was I drunk last night.....:holysheep:
> 
> ...




You were not driving drunk last night were you *SmokinMom*?
We sure do not want anything _bad_ to happen while having a good time
Glad you made it home safely and biu it will help the hangover.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: This round is for all the unlucky people that have to work today:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> If you have nothing to do it is time for you to hit 2:bong1: :bong1:
> eace:


 

Just got hom,e from work..So Im lucky Now huh?:bong: Happy saturday my friend..how is the grow ? anything turning purple yet?take care be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..Hope all is well..worked in sun all day  so a bit drained..ill hit this :bong1:  maybe get some life into me..:bong:  enjoy you Saturday people


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you although technicaly its sunday now here  

Pass em down :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Oh yeah nearly whitied a mate earlier lol.

He didn't know it was my stuff either which felt nice


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just got hom,e from work..So Im lucky Now huh?:bong:


 

:yay:let the party begin :yay: 

BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

Putting the brats to bed ASAP hopefully.

I need a bong session.

PC- A little tipsy.  I saved the hardcore drinking for when I got in.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> SM did the dog get run over ? and good news on the tickets
> 
> newbud was that today ? :shocked:
> 
> ...


 
Last night :holysheep:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Putting the brats to bed ASAP hopefully.
> 
> I need a bong session.
> 
> PC- A little tipsy. I saved the hardcore drinking for when I got in.


 
:giggle:  posting under the infuence lol.

I always end up checking the next day what i wrote.

ATB


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

Luckily I only posted once in my drunkeness....and that was to you guys on the BHC.    Shew!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay....meeting over, due to Im StOnEd..


 

:rofl::yeahthat:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 27, 2009)

I forgot to go to sleep again lol its coming daylight.

Morning UKgirl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes the info is on the way- trust me hang tight on that
> 
> "i got it on lock"!


 


:rofl:  well unlock it  so  the rest here can join me..I was wondering why  I was only one there


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

Listen to your bongs people they are saying 
"Smoke me  and we will both enjoy the night or day peace alway 

Ozzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

*Oh my, bong hits sound good right now!!!*


----------



## White Owl (Jun 27, 2009)

Phew Good thing you all have your bongs loaded and ready! I broke mine last night and it was a difficult task but thank God i had spare parts! (Always the prepared medicater)  :woohoo:

ENJOY!!!!
 :bong: :bong: :bong: :headbang2: :headbang2: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

:ciao:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23XQeLGNAeA


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

hahaha white owl.

good 4 u for having spares.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

HAHAHA awesome tune 4u thanks 



I had a randy rhodes poster that did odd things...if anyone is inteested PM me...lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Phew Good thing you all have your bongs loaded and ready! I broke mine last night and it was a difficult task but thank God i had spare parts! (Always the prepared medicater) :woohoo:
> 
> ENJOY!!!!
> :bong: :bong: :bong: :headbang2: :headbang2: :48:


 

Thats strike one my friend..dont think I am passsing My :bong1:  to you..was it you fault?  or you like me and blame someone else:giggle:  I just got here


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

damn 4u...

gonna have to hit repeat on that great tune.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

doesnt look like randy...maybe he had died by then


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

:ciao: * Freetown, Sierra Leone*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

is it made for a black light mom?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> damn 4u...
> 
> gonna have to hit repeat on that great tune.


 


Yup...Mommas gonna worry...I been a Bad..Bad..Boy....no  use saying sorry..its something I enjoy....:bong::stoned:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 28, 2009)

hit'n it... :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2009)

hahahahahahahha black light.  

I actually never had one but my boyfriends did.  

Hahahahaha...good times, good times!


----------



## White Owl (Jun 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats strike one my friend..dont think I am passsing My :bong1: to you..was it you fault? or you like me and blame someone else:giggle: I just got here


 
Ahhahahahahaha!:rofl: 

I guess I use it too much, hense the need for spare parts. The glass bowls for some odd reason will just break right in the middle of a good hit!!! I guess it is heat stress because it happens quite frequently and I have to rescue my hit everytime.  :hairpull: 

So come on now 4u don't bogart!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Partly Cloudy and 70f. Was suppose to rain, but I think the rain bypassed me

That means I will have to water my garden

Had a great time at the graduation party. Only bad thing was my car that I was driving quit along side the highway. Called a friend, figured out my problem, got it running and made it home.phew....glad I made it and I celebrated with a massive biu session:bong2:...Now I got to jump in my other car and finish what I didn't get to yesterday...So have a great day everyone and *BIU*  :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 28, 2009)

good morn bhc, sorry i missed the party last night i had a long day at work and then lizzy:baby:  brung her parents by for a visit, cooked some steaks on the grill and so on. she is growing like a nice plant and preicous as can be. got pretty high last night also (me not lizzy) have a great day guys i think we are going motorcycle riding b4 it gets too hot. help yourselfs and ill check in later:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Ahhahahahahaha!:rofl:
> 
> I guess I use it too much, hense the need for spare parts. The glass bowls for some odd reason will just break right in the middle of a good hit!!! I guess it is heat stress because it happens quite frequently and I have to rescue my hit everytime. :hairpull:
> 
> So come on now 4u don't bogart!


 


Maybe need to turn heat on lighter down:rofl:  Here :bong1: use mine till you fix yours


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

Morning all. baked by 9 and still got plenty of day left to build on. Well off to the flower room to get this grow going.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

Good Morning every1:bong:


*Duck*..what was wrong with car?  I had my car troubles a few months ago:giggle:  I have two cars as well..it seemed for a while there I had 1 broke all the time..well  after 1800 dollars to truck  and 700  for Mazda  i been good..Funny when I think i am getting a little cash stashed away..something breaks and uses all that extra  $$  well story of my life..thats one reason i started growing..so i wouldnt need to worry about  $$$  for my meds..Have a great day my friend

Astro...I too worked yesturday  and was beat last night..enjoy you Ride..and see ya when you return:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Morning all. baked by 9 and still got plenty of day left to build on. Well off to the flower room to get this grow going.
> :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 

hey  Buddy..How about  throwing up some pics of that flower room  for us?  enjoy you day..Im takeing first :bong:  now  its 630am  this woulkd be a wake N Bake   yes?:bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

I will get some up today. been scrubbing walls and give her fresh paint all week. My temps have been crazy but I think I may have finally solved the problem.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: That was a long strange trip, gotta love a shroom every once and a while.:cool2: 

Hope you all are in great health and sound mind today

have fun with these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u no purple yet, the 1 that was purple was a male 

to y'lls health:48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23XQeLGNAeA


 
Thanx i know who stole my spare pair of spandex pants now


----------



## Newbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Good early evening kinda time ish 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:  

Hope all is well BHC, not done jack today  except eat a bacon sandwhich and make spliffs :giggle:  no better hangover cure 

MOJO for the meds


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I didn't get much done. I got really high and went to the pool with the family. I love lazy weekends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

haha  me too friends..Just  smoked all morning  diod a few chores  now  take Nap  so i can wake and Bake  again..Man I love Naps:giggle:  see ya later:bong:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> These are for who ever I left out, your not forgoten, I'm to stone to remember who the ______ you are eace:
> 
> :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
> 
> :48:eace:


 


Thats the way I fell....lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Afternoon all

Sunny and in 80's 

Ozzy :fly: :fly: again and headed "Over the montain"

Enjoy life with :48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2009)

Ozzy:fly: by to drop y'all:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :joint: 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2009)

:fly: by:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:  air drop

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

hello bhc :ciao:

anyone want one ,,help ya selves 

biu 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Guys and gals-

Just had a quick lil drive to pay a bill.  

I am having issues with giving thanks here on the forum- it takes for ever...and sometimes doesnt even go thru.  Anyone else?  So hope no one minds.

Got new songs on my player, may head to the tub soon, after a few more hits from my pipe.  

May even use bubbles this time....or my new bath salts.

I am rambling over ridiculous stuff...sorry about that.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew  Its not what you think.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

the white stripes are cool ..SM 

was expecting BB tho 

and did that drive involve your :bongin: :giggle:

ohh go with the bubbles ,,,makes cleaning the bath easier


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ...was expecting BB tho
> 
> and did that drive involve your :bongin: :giggle:


 
*I know you were expecting BB..hehehehe*

*and maybe so.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2009)

Here ya go ukgirl, just 4 us.  

:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Very nice sm :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


time to wake n bake ,,a little late this morning ,,due to the fact i havnt stopped from last night yet  

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

Good morning all!

I am a glutton 4 punishment.  Going to the zoo *again* in this terrible heat.  We're off to a different one that is supposed to blow the local one away.  But how much enjoying can ya do when its 100+???????

My back is already aching.  Gonna try and remember to bring some pain relief   with me.

So to all of you, have great daze!!!!!

Stay cool 4 me.

I'll be a hot sweaty mess.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

enjoy the day ,,,and embrace the pain relief   ,,

I dont envy you in that heat  

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC*

A bit cooler here today 73 and sunny, high in the 60's tomorrowrain tonight.

*4u2sm0ke* I know how you feel on those car repairs $$$$. I just wish they would still make them where an average bonger could at least fix some things on the vehicles. Although the 2 brake repairs and the alternator replacement I can do myself, things are just breaking down faster than I can fix them:laugh:

Oh well gonna *BIU* then off to start getting those repairs done, before I run out of vehicles to drive.:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

nothing wrong with smelly animals in 100 f heat, have fun sm.i think ill go cut some grass, well smoke some first then go cut some  hey ozzy i m sending you a pm. pass em around friends :bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

hope you fix it without to much trouble duck :hitchair:

here :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks *UKgirl420* Should not be to much of a problem, have done them numerous times, would just rather *BIU* though:rofl::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

jeeze thanks for reminding me guys, i have to go change the starter on my truck again this week, last week it give out and i had it rebuilt and its doing the same thing so i get to take it back  again. maybe ill get to the grass ive already got to the bong. later friends, have a wonderfull day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Morning everyone:bong:  73 and sunny..like *astro *i will be cutting grass..and not the grass i like cutting either..Have fun at the Zoo *Mom* 

*UKgirl*:heart:

*Duck*..i too can do a few things on my cars..but  my truck is fuel injected..i know nothing about..rebuilt many  carburated engines..so  when something wrong happens.the mechanic at the corner  is always smileing when i pull in..why is it allways a $500   bill or more?  why not  like an ounce of frosting:rofl:  thats easier to come by ..well gotta grow now..its my day offf..gots some updateing to do..:ciao::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

:spit: a lot of car trouble going on in the club today ,,goodluck astro 

4U :heart: enjoy  your day off :bong::bong:

ozzy heres a couple for when you get here :bong2::bong2:

SM how you getting to the zoo air conditioned car i hope  and heres a couple to set ya on your way :bongin::bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Still doing the *BIU* thing...:bong2::bong2: I am a great procrastinator:bolt::bong2: 





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..i too can do a few things on my cars..but my truck is fuel injected..i know nothing about..rebuilt many carburated engines..so when something wrong happens.the mechanic at the corner is always smileing




These cars are getting to wear I know nothing at all. Did the water pump on my Camry, had to lift the engine up in order to do it My 2 trucks are carbs, bought them just for that reason.....My mechanic smokes

I rather go to the *zoo* and *BIU*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: thanks UKgirl needed to start the week off right.

Gardens hoed,, time for long shower and one of my favorite things "BIU in front of A/C" 

:bong1: :bong1::bong1: :bong1:  these are for u 4u and duck they help with car trouble. 

Thanks astro already ordered 3 d set thank for thinking of me have a couple :bongin: :bongin: 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey *Ozzy* :ciao: Gonna be coming down your way soon

Thanks for the :bong1: they come in handy on those knuckle busters

Time to *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 29, 2009)

The zoo rocks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Now that was a shower no hot water just cold, Ozzy forgot to turn his hot water tank back on. Staying at farm this week,:yay:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1:
Time to BIU have 1 or 2 or smoke til you can't smoke no more.
eace:


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 29, 2009)

blazin some home grown today,  man its finally dry well the small buds anyway.  hey care to join:bong::bong::bong: this ones for you guys thx for all the help in growin my chron.:bongin::bongin:


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

dollar shor:bong1: :bong1: t and a day late or so it seems of late...anyways here's sme luv


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

they are stacking up someone better smoke up

:bong::bong1::bong::ccc::48::bong1::tokie::ccc: :bong1:

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC! Getting ready to BIU to kind of celebrate my four confirmed females! BIU everyone!! Take care and be safe.


:bong: :bong: :48: :48:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

gws x m39 :bong1: :ciao:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

hi bhc. well the grass is cut, the starter is out of the truck im done for the day  we have a big zoo about 2 hrs from here havent been lately. sm i hope you had fun at the zoo and i bet you get to watch the peguins of maddgascar on your tv  ( my avatar) congrats on the ladies smokey bear. and ozzy the good thing about dt shows is they are usally 1500 seat venues unless its a big festival or something.ill be in the crowd next week, going to see 311 and ziggy marley :2940th_rasta:lets biu everyone:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

*teenagers whod have em :hairpull:

quick someone pass me the :bong:  and ill send it back loaded 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Sliding your way UKgirl:bong1: and :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

ahh ozzy ty ,,that fatty was good ,,


so as promised heres a few ready and loaded 
:bong::bongin::bong2::


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

heres a double topped bud on a low rider for the page. anyone seen this b4 View attachment 120516
 it has about 2 weeks to go 22 inchs tall. thats a side shoot. later


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the ladies *smokybear*:yay:

*Ukgirl420* I think you may want to biu more than just one :bong1: when dealing with teenagers. So do 2 :bong::bong: just for backup. 

mowed around the house today, then smoked a fatty when a  friend stopped over. Now don't feel like doing nothing. Looking like it might storm here soon, it is suppose to

Just a little biu session then back outside before the rain hits. :bong2::bong2:..... next :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't mind if I do duck,thanks :ccc::ccc:

Here's a round for all you parents:bong1: :bong1::tokie::tokie:

one on the table for y'll:bong::bong:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> The zoo rocks


 
It was cloudy and looked like rain for most of the day.....

Which makes for better pictures and cooler weather.  

It was AWESOME!  I will not go back to my local zoo, and will gladly drive the extra way to the nicer one.  

A few animal pics on the photography thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=497085#post497085

*But my friend drives me nuts.  Nothing laid back about her.  She is very uptight...and now I must unwind with a bowl and a beer.*

**

*Hi everyone!!*


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

hi all, sm the pics look like a nice chillin place. duck,it is hard to get anything done after the friends come over and thanks for the vote of confidence , i feel good about upcoming things. uk girl they do grow up.(teenagers) it was a long day so lets pass this around:joint:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

4.20 somewhere 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

yep its 420 somewhere 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> But my friend drives me nuts. Nothing laid back about her. She is very uptight...and now I must unwind with a bowl and a beer.




*SmokinMom* No need to tell us your excuses. We know you:rofl: You are just like the rest of us, you love weed!...

Now lets get this *BIU* session going:bong2::bong2::bong2: next:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

hahah sever busy has duplicated my posts 

well i suppose its 420 all the time 

let me bury my head in more bongs 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> let me bury my head in more bongs
> 
> :bong::bong::bong::bong:



Wow you must have a real small head or a real big bong:rofl:just funning cause I am :fly::fly:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wow you must have a real small head or a real big bong:rofl:just funning cause I am :fly::fly:


 

:rofl:   

wish i was :fly: trying very hard tho


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

If only you were my neighbor you be :fly: or if I could fly real real fast:rofl:

Doing a mix of Durban Poison and Bubba Kush. Like they said on _Lost In Space_ "Danger Will Robinson".... Here I will throw a bunch Of both on the table..BIU:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

:giggle:   flap them wings :fly::fly:


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey BHCers it time to *BIU*

SM your friend drives you nuts because it is a every short drive 

You are alive so toke up:bong: :ccc: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :48: :smoke1: 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :giggle:   flap them wings :fly::fly:
> 
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:





:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

who wants to smoke with me?

 

1, 2, 3....

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

I am here...biu


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey SM lets rock out to Fly by Night and smoke out

:bong1::bong1::bong::bong::48::ccc::tokie:

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

Works 4 me ozzy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

Good night BHCers have a nightcap with one of:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :ccc: :tokie: :tokie: :joint: :smoke1: 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 30, 2009)

goodnight my american friends  

time for me to wake up the kids for school 

maybe a quick :bong: first


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

Server busy at 8:10 am you have to be kidding me.

It was a good morning :ciao:

BIU 2 4 Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm
> 
> No hits for me today......
> 
> ...




MariP server is junk. They are suppose to be looking into it. But it has been this way for months.

Might just as well BIU and try to get use to it, they do not seem to be in to much of a hurry to fix it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 30, 2009)

goodafternoon ukers ,,,goodmorning usa ers 

miserable and warm today ,,must be time to biu :d

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

One good thing about the busy server this early in the morning is *I am :fly::fly:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey all the server is to stoned to work today


----------



## kaotik (Jun 30, 2009)

really is time for a new server eh?


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 30, 2009)

bong it up! :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2009)

Multi is having a lot of issues today huh.  

*I will gladly join you for that beer.  Are you buying?  *

I have problems giving thanks too.  It either works or it doesnt.

Hows the BHC today?

I am high and craving french fries with lots of ketchup.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't do nothing else but BIU 

Uhaul loaded and ready to head to Ky tomorrow helping a friend move Time for a shower and some A/C

:bong1::ccc::48:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 30, 2009)

goodevening BHC 

4.20 somewhere 

:bong::bong:


WHERE IS EVERYONE :shocked:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

:shocked: The server let me on

Party hard people, Ozzy holla at you all tomorrow

Til then Enjoy :bong: :bong: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :smoke1: :bong2: 

eace:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 30, 2009)

im having issues also. so i rolled a joint, lets pass it around, maybe this will go thur.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 30, 2009)

could work astro and ozzy ,,,here handing it back 

:48:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to join the circle please.. I have a joint of my own to light. Hopefully I can do some posting.. We will see. Have a good night everyone. Take care and be safe.


:48: :48: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

Sliding your wat UK :tokie:

:bong::bong1::48::ccc::bong1::tokie:take one and pass it on


eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks ozzy 

420 again 

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2009)

Its been an odd day for me.  Can't really pin point anything particular, I think it has to do with how the moon's aligned or something.  :giggle: 

Anyways, got a few new toys today...  

2 new pipes, one for me, one for a friend, and a new fancy cell phone that's far too complicated for me to figure out.     The manuel is making my brain ache..  In purple.    hxxp://www.lglotus.com/
So I am putting the phone away and breaking in my new piece, lmao.

Who's next?

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

ohh very nice SM  they are so pretty 
 cute little phone to 


ill hit up with ya 

:bongin::bongin:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 1, 2009)

you may now continue you regular posting day, man the server was junk last night. must leave a bit early today and go put the starter back on my truck then to work.3 more days this week.im off sat:woohoo: 
ill leave these out for whomever. have a great day all  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc


wow 81 here today 

:bong::bong:

have a good day ev1     *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2009)

:ciao:   me and server are haveing issues this weeek..sory aint been around..ill try it again..Have a great day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow ukgirl, I would happily take 81.  Its gonna be 101 here today.  YUCK!

Maybe we can find a nice pool to cool off in.  

Have great daze, all of you.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 1, 2009)

finally joining the ranks of the BHC!!  dont know what brand of bong it is - i traded my buddy some querkle and PK bubble hash for it, i think i got the better end of the deal tho  .  standard glass on glass, diffuser, double tree perc.  and i cleaned it for the first time yesterday - it was lookin pretty nasty before lol.

heck i aint waiting for 4:20 im packing a fat bowl of jack the ripper rite now.  WAKEANBAKE!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome green friend ,,,,,
just choose your self a number 
put it in your signature and pm toa with it eace:

:bong::bong::bong:


ps nice clean up job


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

oops its 420 again :dancing:

anyone????

well its here if ya want it 
:bong::bong1::bong2::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> oops its 420 again :dancing:
> 
> anyone????
> 
> ...


 

:yeahthat: :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

HELLO HELLO hello hello ,,,anybody there ,,,echo echo ,,


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

:ciao: :48: 

Hows ya'll doin 

:bong2: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

goodevening newbud :ciao:


:bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems dead tonight dont it? 
Spent more time messin with my sig and avatar than anything 

ATB


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

seems dead ,,i feel like ive been smoking in a graveyard :shocked:


biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 1, 2009)

hello uk and newbud :ciao:  and welcome greenfriend :welcome: uk i wish it was 81 here its prolley more than that now and its early evening. sm i wish i had a pool  i could invite the ice cream man   i see there is still some on the tray, lets pass em around :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello there 

I dont know how you guys cope lol, i'm still battling temps over here it must be crazy for you guys


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

i love hot weather ,,but i also love rain 

astro ive added more to the table  
BIU 
:bong::bong::bong::bong: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

hello duck how are u ?  ( i see you on :giggle

ohh let me think now hmm im guessing your :fly:

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2009)

*Howdy BHC*:ciao:

Just got back from the great state of West Virginia 

I think WV is gonna be the new North American rain forest.

Rained the whole time I was there, I feel for ya *Ozzy* all that rain sucks.

Your 2 new pieces look swell *SmokinMom* :aok:                        

Thanks for packing all the bongs *UKgirl420* I missed the biu while on the road.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening BHC! Thunderstorms here right now but oh well.. Isn't WV beautiful? I lived there for many years. Can't wait to move back to the mountains. 

Very nice SmokinMom. I'm hoping your packing both of those and hitting them for me? I will BIU for all of you. Have a good night. Take care and be safe.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up everyone!!!!! Just wanted to say hi!!!!! *BIU!!!!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive been watching an Incubus concert on youtube with my new phone...lol.

Straining my eyes on that little screen...still cool tho...

Now I gotta figure the rest of the shiz out....I am more on par with VCRs then fancy phones.  

Time to smoke some weed.  Are you in??


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 1, 2009)

You know I'm always down for smoking with any of the lovely ladies belonging to the female growers group!:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2009)

I am sooo glad u stopped by Mike.    How are u?  Hows the new job?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

420 uktime 

biu :bong::bong1::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*:ciao:

Sunny and 61f and I am still tired out from all the driving

Think I will *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2: and make it a lazy day today


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

goodafternoon 

79 today  
even chanced buying a paddling pool incase it lasts ,,, doubt it tho 

biu :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodafternoon
> 
> 79 today
> even chanced buying a paddling pool incase it lasts ,,, doubt it tho
> ...




Well we could hope it last for a little bit of time 

I think I shall *BIU *with you *UKgirl420* and anyone else that may show up:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:

these should  do 4 now


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

*UKgirl420*

I think you better start power hitting those You are way behind:rofl:

I  have Been having server issues which means many biu :bong2::bong2::bong2::fly::stoned::fly:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

Burping the jars and smoking the :bong1:: :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

*lucky you 

I have the little one home from school ,,so im biu inbetween art and craft sessions :giggle:

let the fun and games begin ,,the plaster of paris has just come out :hairpull:

ohh what is is to be 6 again *


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

High and happy I have just become a Spacecase:bong2::bong2::bong2:

I think that I am regressing in age.....right now I am 12 and dropping fast:rofl: 6 should not be to hard to reach, if I keep doing these Durban Poisons:bong2::fly:

Have a good time in art class


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 2, 2009)

Back from Kentucky and glad of it My bong was lonely. Ever notice how much more you smoke when driving on intrastates. 

Duck all I drove in was rain out and back, truck broke down. Sat on the I-64 parking lot twice for 4.5 hrs total.

Hey *BIU* BHC ers will holla at you all later nap time til the wake n bake eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Hello fellow Bhcers!!  How is everyone this fine thurs afternoon?  Good to see you all.  After taking that short leave of absence I realize I missed ya'll!  smokybear, Pcduck, Ukgirl, smokin mom, OzzyDioDude, and everyone else whose in the club but not on this page yet!!!  What about 4u, does he still come around?  Actually, there's a lot of people I'm wondering about.  If anyone gets a chance shoot me a PM and catch me up on what I've missed, I'd appreciate it.  :48::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, yay Mikes back again today....

I still have a headache...a numbing while trying to learn this damn phone.

Can someone take a few hits for me, I cant smoke right now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

goodevening bhc :bong::

wb cadlakmike meant to say it last night was far to :fly: tho 

duck have you regressed down to  6 yet ?

mom im already biu 4 u 

ozzy :fid: rain and car troubles :spit:

4u :heart: 

:bong::bong1::bong2::


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure *Sm* I have been hitting it all day for ya

Hey Mike:ciao: 4u is still here he pops in when there is not so much server issues.

Now I am going to biu:bong2::bong2:

Hi *UKgirl420* :ciao: I see ya down there:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> duck have you regressed down to 6 yet ?



Went to 4.... the drooling started and I had to take a nap

Awoke to Wimbledon and a biu session:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

:giggle:


ahh wimbledon ...it will soon be over  

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 2, 2009)

hi all. duck glad you had a nice trip i like the mtns. sorry about yours ozzy. seems like a lot of car trouble around lately. the wife and myself are going to smoke a fatty ill keep u in mind mom, anyone else want some, its good


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 2, 2009)

:bong1::bong1::48::ccc::bong1::bong::bong: that will get us started Wake N Bake


----------



## astrobud (Jul 2, 2009)

hey ozz, dream theaters new cd is #6 on billboards top 100,between jonas bros and hanna montana :spit:  they sold 46000 copies this week. not bad for an prog metal cd with 4 songs over 12 mins long. lets  biu :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 2, 2009)

:stoned:  Gutted there no smilie of a head spinning.

Oh guys lol, vodka and spliff dont always mix hehehe.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Get em down ya cos ya playin catch up :evil:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoa..... when will it end? This Durban Poison is wicked good

Throwing a big cola on the table so that we can all stare, drool, and think funny thoughts:hubba::hubba: mang am I :fly::stoned::fly: been all day.

BIU...:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 2, 2009)

:stoned: Ozzy:fly: and:headbang: 

Join me:48: :bong2: :smoke1: :bong: :bong1: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ozzy, pcduck, newbud, multifarius, ukgirl, astro, 4u, cadlakmike, and everyone else...

Hope you're enjoying the evening.

Today is the beginning of a holiday weekend.  We'll see fireworks at some point...too bad we're not making our own.     LMAO.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant believe I forgot BuddyLuv and smokeybear!!!  Shame on me.  Sorry guys.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 2, 2009)

420 uk time 

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a great evening or morning just be safe eace:

:bong1::bong1: loaded and waiting on y'll


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 3, 2009)

can anyon here tell me what a bung is?  I have never herd of 1.

thank you.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2009)

*Good Friday Morning BHC* :ciao:

Overcast and clearing this afternoon 61f

Not much on the to do list, except for all the stuff I did not get to yesterday.:laugh:

Lets get the holiday started with a nice *BIU* session :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 3, 2009)

friday, friday,friday :woohoo: im off tommarow so i have a 3 day weekend, :yay: .  not as hot as it has been, about 90 today, no rain untill sun . i have nothing planned prolly just do some m/c riding, a few biu sessions, :watchplant:  . have a great day guys. lets all have a safe and happy holliday  duck that dp you have sounds awesome , i think next order ill try it out.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:

rainy weather today ,,

my excuse to sit her all day :bongin:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> can anyon here tell me what a bung is? I have never herd of 1.
> 
> thank you.


 

it is called bong hrh 

looks like these 


 you smoke out of them ,,,gets you a real nice buzz :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Hello Hello fellow Bhcers!! How is everyone this fine thurs afternoon? Good to see you all. After taking that short leave of absence I realize I missed ya'll! smokybear, Pcduck, Ukgirl, smokin mom, OzzyDioDude, and everyone else whose in the club but not on this page yet!!! What about 4u, does he still come around? Actually, there's a lot of people I'm wondering about. If anyone gets a chance shoot me a PM and catch me up on what I've missed, I'd appreciate it. :48::bong2:


 


Hello  *Mike*..glad to see ya..Im still here..just  with server busy  lately  i dont come much..take care and be safe my friend:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> can anyon here tell me what a bung is? I have never herd of 1.
> 
> thank you.


 


well  from where im from..its  a Butt..    welcome to BHC  


what a Rookie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cant believe I forgot BuddyLuv and smokeybear!!! Shame on me. Sorry guys.


 


:rofl:   that is why i say   hello  BHC..so i cover everyone:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

:ciao:   Im off to work..79  today  and sunny..take care and be safe everyone:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

have a good day 4u :heart:

dont work to hard 

take a few :bong: on the hr to break the day up


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2009)

Putting some *Green* on the page. These are some of my outdoor garden


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2009)

OH and *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 3, 2009)

...good morning BHC troops......what a nice day in Oregon....more sun again

...nice garden DUCK....looks like you can stick them right in the ground.....the soil here is way too acidic, around 4.5.....have to use containers

.....has anyone heard from mojavemama?  have sent her a couple of e-mails after she had pneumonia but didn't get any answers...

...well, I might be the only member without a BONG, so I am going to Pipe it Up with some White Widow from the Sierra Nevada's....

.....and enjoy your fireworks if you get any.....painterdude:watchplant::watchplant::watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2009)

A bung?  Thanks 4 the laugh!!

:giggle: 

Anyhoo, I am off to the country to spend the night with my oldest, dearest friend K.  Her family is out of town for the holiday.  She is a smoker too and likes beer nearly as much as me.    We're starting at 3, watch us be passed out by 9....hahahaha.

Don't know if I'll check in or not.

I updated my pumpkin grow for anyone interested....

Bye guys.  Have a good one.

xxoo

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2009)

Love the green pc.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well from where im from..its a Butt.. welcome to BHC
> 
> 
> what a Rookie


 
:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2009)

I shouldn't be so snarky, sorry her royal highness.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a great weekend BHC ers start off with one on me

:bong1::bong1::bong::bong::ccc::ccc::48::tokie:
eace:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 3, 2009)

hello bhc, everyone have a nice weekend and please drive carefully there are a bunch of crazy drivers out there :hairpull: that means you too sm.have fun on your trip  nice garden you have duck, ive come to expect that from you i guess  no rain untill sun afternoon :woohoo: il probley check in from time to time. lets bung it up  :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

good evening* bhc *

very nice garden *duck*  

*BIU *:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

have a great night *SM *

thanks *ozzy*heres some yourway :bongin::bong2::48:

have a great weekend *astrobud*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Putting some *Green* on the page. These are some of my outdoor garden


 


Nice garden *duck*...  that  metal frame realy hides them wel:rofl:  and the last pic  looks  as tho they could use some MOJO  :giggle:  Bad!!   is that a DMC  in the white bucket?  Have you done any DWC  outside?  can it be done even?

well  gotta take 4u jr   get fireworks..last nights  $100  worth  didnt last:rofl:  and then may have to throw the kids in Lake..have a safe 4th  my friend:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ...good morning BHC troops......what a nice day in Oregon....more sun again
> 
> ...nice garden DUCK....looks like you can stick them right in the ground.....the soil here is way too acidic, around 4.5.....have to use containers
> 
> ...


 




PIU  my friend:giggle:  I been waiting to hear from Mojave  as well..I know she been under the weather..it sucks  when someone stops showing for a while huh?  even scary  at times..Im sure she will be around..take care and be safe..:bong:  and you hit you pipe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hello bhc,  lets bung it up :bong1:


 

That just dont sound right   Have a safe 4th astro..I have to work  but  will be out with kids on water at night to watch  the shows..supose to be real nice..will see a lot of fire works..take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> have a good day 4u :heart:
> 
> dont work to hard
> 
> take a few :bong: on the hr to break the day up


 



hello  *Ukgirl*:heart:  i didnt work hard..but  did get a few :bong: in between  coffee breaks:giggle:  and now  need to go throw kids in Lake..or yet  let them throw me in..reached 91  today  and is same for tomarrow..have a safe 4th 0h  its that all ready..dont blast you fingers off..need to spark this :bong1:  when i get back..be safe girl:bolt::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 3, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong2:  sat smoking a fat cognac flavoured blunt wrap filled with some my Power Plant, its real nice actually the blunt thing smells well nice and mixes well with the green lol, either that or i just stoned  

Got the papers and two free unknown seeds with my sweet tooth order.

Never bought seeds before so will the two unknowns be the same strain as each other or just totaly random?

Getting excited again   better fire up the :bong:  and some for the crew :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
 BIU


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

goodevening 4u ,,i see pioritys at work  are right 

nice hot weather your having ,,i hope it lasts till fall  

have fun in the lake and ill have a few of these ready :bong: awaiting your return :heart:

                               HAPPY HOLIDAYS BHC 
                         :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :ciao: :bong2: sat smoking a fat cognac flavoured blunt wrap filled with some my Power Plant, its real nice actually the blunt thing smells well nice and mixes well with the green lol, either that or i just stoned
> 
> Got the papers and two free unknown seeds with my sweet tooth order.
> 
> ...


 

i love popping seeds ,,
,nothing like starting a new marijuana :baby: from scratch


----------



## Newbud (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah will feel a lot more involving this time and i like the idea that the mother i choose off em truly will be mine, hand nurtured from seed.
I hope the two randoms are both female then i'll have four different moma's.
Be nice to start a selection


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice garden *duck*...  that  metal frame realy hides them wel:rofl:  and the last pic  looks  as tho they could use some MOJO  :giggle:  Bad!!   is that a DMC  in the white bucket?  Have you done any DWC  outside?  can it be done even?
> 
> well  gotta take 4u jr   get fireworks..last nights  $100  worth  didnt last:rofl:  and then may have to throw the kids in Lake..have a safe 4th  my friend:bong:





That metal frame is my SCROG :rofl:..but it is I am not kidding

No the white bucket is filled with soil. I was gonna try a outdoor DWC but ran out of time making a cooling system from the river water. DWC likes 68f water.

Those bad looking plants were just placed outdoors. Doggone White Widow f2's are nute sensitive. But I think a little blue river water will put the green mojo back into them.


Be safe at the Lake:aok: and have a Great time

Now to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Have a safe and Happy 4th of July weekend

UK And SM there waiting :tokie: :bong1: 

Hey duck puff on this:bong2:  

for you 4u:bongin: :joint: 

New and astro :tokie: :joint: 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2009)

*Happy 4th of July BHC*:ciao:

Looks like it is going to be a nice 4th, sunny and 65f right now. 

So I will *BIU* to the celebration.:bong2::bong2::bong2: of Independence....:bong2::bong2: 

Have a safe and fun 4th BHC members:bong2: and have a :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy  independance day USA


90 today  and have to work..will be on the water tonight for show..supose to be very clear.  Kids will see firework displays all over..:yay:  shouild be a fun night..take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2009)

Fireworks are the best on the water and especially if you can maneuver your boat to where they shoot the fireworks at you:aok: 

Have a great time with the little ones at the lake 
And don't work to hard..what a bummer having to work. I'll save ya some hot dogs and burgers and all the :bong1: you can smoke:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 4, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

enjoy the holidays USA 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th everybody so BIU BHC ers

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got home from my friends...I was gone nearly 24 hrs- no hubby no kids, it was nice n relaxing.  I brought my bong.  My friend hasnt used one in over a decade and really enjoyed it.  

I could use a nap..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 4, 2009)

goodevening bhc :ciao:

glad you enjoyed your self SM 

:bong::bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello hello!! BIU everyone, tis truly a day to celebrate!!!!:bong::bong2::48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2009)

Party hard BHC ers :ccc::48::bong::tokie::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2009)

*Howdy BHC :ciao:*

59f and sunny, 0% of rain, so that means watering the garden.

Have a great day BHC and BIU with theses :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: and a :bong2:for me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 5, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

enjoy your sunday 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 5, 2009)

morn bhc, hope everyone had a nice 4th. we had a nice day, rode the bike out to a place that kinda overlooks the river, walked some trails. nothing like getting a buzz on with nature  . rain and 82 here today. lets catch a buzz :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning *UKgirl420*:ciao: Last day of Wimbledon you must be happy

Do a :bong1: to celebrate :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 5, 2009)

:giggle: morning  duck 

yeah may get to watch my programmes for a bit now 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2009)

:ciao:  Happy Sunday  BHC..I still have all me fingers  so I can spark this:bong:  low tide here soon..4ujr and i are going crabbing..

*Duck*..we got about  100 yrds from the Barge the firework display  was on..was told to move back  early..it was so cool.  Kids Loved it  a lot..those was exploading right over head..First time we was on water for the 4th..ill tell ya..every year now that its nice  thats where we will be..take care buddy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2009)

wheres is the fishing smiley????

:rofl:


cuzz  thats what goes after this:bong:


heres to the next one that needs it :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hi BHC ers Hope you are happy healthy and horny this great sunday

 It's raining here, duck you should here taken this rain home with you.

4u that boy is to young for a STD :laugh: well as long as you are teaching him something :laugh: 

The only part of tennis I love is when it is over

Next :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahaha...

I shouldn't go grocery shopping when high.  

1st off, I forgot my wallet in the car and had to run out and get it after they checked me out...

Then I buy this magazine that cost like $12.99 didn't notice the cost til I got home.  It's still cool tho, I guess.  Dunno if its 13 dollar cool.   :giggle: 

*40th Anniversary Special Time magazine 1969 - Woodstock, the Moon and Manson: The Turbulent End of the '60s*

That was the year I was born and I am turning 40 so why not.  :dancing: 



Do you guys ever impulse buy?

Or am I just impulsive? 


:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahaha...

I shouldn't go grocery shopping when high.  

1st off, I forgot my wallet in the car and had to run out and get it after they checked me out...

Then I buy this magazine that cost like $12.99 didn't notice the cost til I got home.  It's still cool tho, I guess.  Dunno if its 13 dollar cool.   :giggle: 

*40th Anniversary Special Time magazine 1969 - Woodstock, the Moon and Manson: The Turbulent End of the '60s*

That was the year I was born and I am turning 40 in a few months     so why not.  :dancing: 

Do you guys ever impulse buy?

Or am I just impulsive? 


:rofl: 

4u- I love fishing and I am pretty good at it, as long as someone else baits my hook and takes any fish off.   

Hahahahhaha.

(ive edited this post 4 times already cuz I am high and having personal issues hahahahahahahah geez...lmao)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the big 40 sinking in SM  slide a :bong1: your way

Lined up and waiting on y'll :bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::48::joint::bongin:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Is the big 40 sinking in SM


 
bite me ozzy.  lmfao.

dinner time...

lasagna and garlic bread....

all i had to do was warm it up.   

1st beer of the day.

bbl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

2nd beer of the day.



Celebrating the 4th of July one day late.  Hahahahahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

3rd beer of the day .

Where is everyone?  I see newbud pokin around but he's not posting...


----------



## Newbud (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sat in a pile of drool at the moment

Majorly ripped plus my mankini been diggin in all day and its annoying  :evil:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

You're lookin pretty hot in that mankini Newbud...lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 5, 2009)

BIU :bong1::bong1::ccc::ccc::48::tokie::joint:

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 5, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 


yes mom i impulse by shoes  
or is that carefull planning 

biu :bong::bong:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey 4u 

how was the crabbing ,,,did yo and 4u jnr catch any big ones ?

must be time to BIU again all of 2 secs have passed :giggle:

:bong::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 5, 2009)

:bong:
 :stoned: :baby: :stoned: 
:48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

4u has crabs???     































:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Where's pcduck?

Oh pc.......can you come out and play?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

4th beer of the day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 5, 2009)

13 more to catchup SM 

BIU :bong1::48::tokie::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Gonna smoke some weed and brb......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Back.  

hahahahahaha

beer #5.

ozzy never, i'd be in a coma.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi bongers:ciao:

Not much playing to night *SM* early morning tomorrow.

Going fishing and I have to get up early enough to get a bunch of :bong1:

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: plus a busy server :bong2::rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 5, 2009)

ozzy are you on the moonshine again


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahahahahaha, poor ozzy catchin hell tonight....1st the mankini now the moonshine...

I think I am still on #5 but better hurry before it gets warm.  

PC can I come?  Will u bait my hook?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 6, 2009)

ok bhc 

time i stopped :bong2: nearly time for the kids up for school 

ohh but it can be my wake n bake one :giggle:

so what the hell lets BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

BIU works for me, well PIU actually....then its off to a hot bath with my tunz.  

Nite BHC.  

xxoo


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

another nice day, sunny and 60f

*Gone fishing, back later*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 6, 2009)

goodafternoon BHC :ciao:

enjoy the fishing duck 

BIU 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 6, 2009)

morn bhc. hope you had a nice bath and tunes sm, did you catch any fish duck? dont forget to pick the kids back up uk girl and hows the head this morn ozz  fire works are cool over water 4u2. went to my brothers old place and picked up an old car (67 ford )sun it rained most of the afternoon so i diddnt do much else. well its 8.00 lets biu :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2009)

Morning all Ozzy fine this morning No UK no shine this weekend just homebrew(mrbeer.com easy to make beers) so no hangover. I get up with a hangover,I just start drinking to kill it.
Catch the big one duck, 67 a good yr astro


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4u has crabs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

no  we didnt get any..I suppose we need to find some sleezyier water:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC....overcast and 74 today..hopeing for rain soon..


*Duck*..I gots me poll..how come ya didnt wake me?

*astro*..we had a blast watching them from water

*Mom*..you  are way silly

*ozzy*..hang overs  suk..but  you do the same as me..just drink more..

*UKgirl*...:heart:



okay off to the big lake to  Drag kids around the water..also need to wash that salt water off me Party Barge..:bong:


heres to who wants some fresh packed frosting:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no we didnt get any..I suppose we need to find some sleezyier water:rofl:


 
:giggle: too funny 4u.

pc- hope you catch some keepers.

are you going to restore the ford astro?

ozzy- i feel great this morning also.   hangovers suck...

ukgirl- have a good day...

newbud looks hot in spandex but needs to do something about the panty lines....lol.

I am about to PIU.  (pipes more handy and already loaded, lol)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good afternoon BHC ers time to *BIU*

Finished tying up tomatoes. We have had so much rain that I have Tomatoes that have grown over their cages. Hope the tomatoes are good and not water logged and tasteless 


Next :bong1: :bongin: :bong: :bong2: :48: :tokie: 

eace:


----------



## meds4me (Jul 6, 2009)

No hangover here but def. a lil "dull" from the funguy...wink winnk 
Mornin waker's.... *BIU* 

i gave up tryin to load pics this mornin


----------



## astrobud (Jul 6, 2009)

good afternoon bhc, cloudy and humid here. sm, we just wanted to get it out of the woods b4 it got any worse (the truck) rust wise. im still working on my 78 datsun 280z but yea soon we will start on the ford(ranchero), should make a nice little show car/truck.  i think ill go to htg.com and see about a cool tube and fan, i want to have my temp problem worked out when i start flowering in 4 weeks. bongys for all :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahahaha a Ranchero- is that the one that looks like an el cameno?  

My dad had a datsun 200 sx.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 6, 2009)

goodevening BHC 

4u hope you had fun again :heart:

duck any bites ? 

mom ,,ozzy ..astro...newbud and anyone else 

some :bong::bong::bong: up for grabs


----------



## astrobud (Jul 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha a Ranchero- is that the one that looks like an el cameno?
> 
> why yes it is:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> SmokinMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 6, 2009)

4:20 in CA , nuthin better than clean bong hits while lounging poolside


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> 4:20 in CA , nuthin better than clean bong hits while lounging poolside


 
Sounds awesome greenfriend!  Take one for me.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

Figured I wld finally post up a pic of the bong and join the crew....
Me and the wife call her Yo Adrian...She is not exotic or homemade...but she is ours..... 
Is number 1313 taken? I didn't see it listed....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 6, 2009)

:ciao: hamsterlewis ..

420 aomewhere time to BIU 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey BHC ers the server is stoned again so have a good evening or morning with :joint::bong1::ccc::48::tokie:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome to the bhc hamster lewis!  

I will smoke in your honor.

:48:


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Welcome to the bhc hamster lewis!
> 
> I will smoke in your honor.
> 
> :48:



Thanks SmokinMom...


----------



## astrobud (Jul 7, 2009)

welcome hampster :welcome: good morn to the rest of the bhc, well i guess its back to work :doh: . got a feeling its gonna be slow this week. oh well have a great day everyone. pcd  did you catch any fish? lets do a couple :bong1: :bong1: b4 i go, later


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Figured I wld finally post up a pic of the bong and join the crew....
> Me and the wife call her Yo Adrian...She is not exotic or homemade...but she is ours.....
> Is number 1313 taken? I didn't see it listed....




Welcome Hamster Lewis:welcome: Be sure to PM *Trillions of Atoms* with your BHC number.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 70f with no rain in forecast till Saturday. We could use some rain here.

Went fishing caught a few, but no where near are limit The wind was steady, the lake had whitecaps, and the fishing was slow. Had fun though

Gonna be a busy day again today....So I will start the *BIU* with a 2 for Tuesday start ...:bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

we have plenty of rain duck ,,,
but wouldnt want to get that new badge of your s wet by you flying over 

BIU 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong::bong:   4 Tuesday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Duck*...congrats on MVP  my friend:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2009)

:ciao:  off to take youngest Daughter to airpot..she is going Bahammas:cry:  and i get to go to work:bong:  Have a great day everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

pcduck- your name looks awesome in red.  

Hey everyone, I am showered n dressed already and its not even 11 am...haha.

The cleaning lady is here.  I think this may be her last time.    We need to be saving $$.  But damn, I hate cleaning......

We need out of her hair so she can get stuff done....so....

Trying real hard to motivate myself and get back to the gym.  It will do the kids good, they love the play area but dang...I don't wanna go.  Much rather sit here on my azz and play with you guys and girls.  :hubba: 

Hope each of you are having good daze.

What happened to Newbud?  Did he have a spandex accident or something????  :holysheep: 

Sunny and hot, high of about 100 today.  No breeze at all.  Kids are asking to go to the pool but I dont wanna.   

Adios my friends.

xxoo.
:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I wanna go to the Bahamas....

I could be a bahama mama...

Ok....that was dumb wasnt it.

LMFAO!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

Bongers????  Come out, come out wherever you areeeeee!!

I made it to the gym.  Was kickin butt on the treadmil when I heard it...my name being called over the loud speaker summoning me to the child care area....  my little one hit his head.  I wiped the tears and we came home early.  But I was there, it's progress.  

Damn...I need to shower all over again.

Why shower before the gym?  Dumb!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 7, 2009)

Evening all BIU :bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48::tokie::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I used the word *dumb* in my last 2 posts... 

:rofl:

Hey there ozzman!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

Word of the day:

*Dumb*


:giggle: 

:ccc:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

goodevening BHC 

ohh mom you make me :giggle: maybe cause im dumb 

hows the little ones head ? 
 mom wanna biu ?

:bong::bong::bong:

:bong::


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 7, 2009)

Dumb is hunting 1/2 a hour for the joint behind your ear

Line up a few for the next BHC er :bong1::bong1::bong::bong::48::joint:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

or dumb is thinking i would be able to upload some pics before server busy popped up and put a stop to it :doh:

a few more thrown up :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 7, 2009)

.....hey bonger buddies, just got back from the Oral (#[email protected]&%<) Surgeon.....had a ten day fight with the Veteran's Administration to get Emergency Fee Basis for extractions, notice the plural......anyways, the upper jaw was infected, did ten days of antibiotics and some pain pills before they agreed to help out.......$770 bucks for three teeth......I was really freaked out, yelled and swore when he jabbed the Novocane needle into the roof of my mouth.....they gave me gas, what a joke, never got high, had trouble breathing in and out of my nose with my mouth open for Dr. Roberts.....but he did prescribe Vicodine, 500 mgs, and I took two when I got home......not a bad high....and I have one refill for 12 more...will now smoke some Kush from the Sierra Nevada's and see how comfy I can get.....

I haven't been to a dentist in over two decades.....and all my government fillings broke off so I have to go back next week for more x-rays and probably 3 or 4 more teeth will go in the trash can.....I will be eating baby food if I don't get some partials.....yukie poo poo

But, the weather is nice, and my plants didn't react negatively to their first taste of 12-12-2.5 soup mixed with water.....and the deer haven't struck yet.....but my wife is worried.....by by for now, love and peace and healthy growing to all, :angrywife: the painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Jul 7, 2009)

and I must admit, I was VERY DUMB for not going to the dentist since the early 80's.....


----------



## astrobud (Jul 7, 2009)

hi friends, well congats on the mvp duck well deserved   hey sm, the ice cream man diddnt show up when the cleaning lady was there did he  ozzy, least the joint was out :laugh:  talk about dumb, my luck with cars lately, today the power steering in my truck gave out and my wife had a flat tire on the way home from work :hairpull: oh well life goes on la da da da da  lets BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

astro- love the avatar!!  no icecream today but I did have a strawberry smoothie at the fountians this evening, my friends treat.  

painterdude- a little dumb yes.  Take care of those choppers!  

Hahaha ukgirl, i forgot what you wrote on the last page but I wanted to awknowlege you anyways.  



I bought a blue nail polish tonight.  Wondering if it will look dumb.  

Hahahahaha....

Hit them bongs for me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey sm i wear  blue nail polish ,,,it s pretty cool well i thinkso ,,,,,,what type of blue ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG its hideous.  I knew it was a bad idea.  I don't like it at all, dumb move.

Love the existing purple on my other hand though.


----------



## astrobud (Jul 7, 2009)

maybe you two should try those little diamond thingys you can stick on your toes on top of the nail polish


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

hhahahaha astro- that would be cute, but the lack of a smooth nail surface would probably drive me crazy.  I am *dumb* like that.  

I think tomorrow the blue will be gone.  Its fuggin ugly, or just a lil too wild for me.  

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

*I didn't say dumb, should I edit my last post*

bwahahahahahahhahahaha.

must smoke more weed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 7, 2009)

hahhaha mom ,try a midnight blue ,,
,i wear purple on my toes  I agree with sm astro ,,rough sufaces no good ,,

ohh heres one sm :bongin: 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I wanna go to the Bahamas....
> 
> I could be a bahama mama...
> 
> ...


 

Not realy *Mom*....last summer me jazz braught me home 2 Hats that said  Bahamas  papa..lol


Im not sure what i will get this time..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> maybe you two should try those little diamond thingys you can stick on your toes on top of the nail polish


 

:rofl:  I use those to trick people.. 




have a great week my friend:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

:holysheep:   how so 4u?

bwahahha.

must smoke more pot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

i stick M on me nose:rofl:  and face..and yes  i smoke lots pot:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Dumb is hunting 1/2 a hour for the joint behind your ear
> 
> Line up a few for the next BHC er :bong1::bong1::bong::bong::48::joint:


 




haha  *ozzy*...no  dumb  is walking into coffee shop with that joint you forgot behind ear... 

happy smokeing my friend :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....hey bonger buddies, just got back from the Oral (#[email protected]&%<) Surgeon.....had a ten day fight with the Veteran's Administration to get Emergency Fee Basis for extractions, notice the plural......anyways, the upper jaw was infected, did ten days of antibiotics and some pain pills before they agreed to help out.......$770 bucks for three teeth......I was really freaked out, yelled and swore when he jabbed the Novocane needle into the roof of my mouth.....they gave me gas, what a joke, never got high, had trouble breathing in and out of my nose with my mouth open for Dr. Roberts.....but he did prescribe Vicodine, 500 mgs, and I took two when I got home......not a bad high....and I have one refill for 12 more...will now smoke some Kush from the Sierra Nevada's and see how comfy I can get.....
> 
> I haven't been to a dentist in over two decades.....and all my government fillings broke off so I have to go back next week for more x-rays and probably 3 or 4 more teeth will go in the trash can.....I will be eating baby food if I don't get some partials.....yukie poo poo
> 
> But, the weather is nice, and my plants didn't react negatively to their first taste of 12-12-2.5 soup mixed with water.....and the deer haven't struck yet.....but my wife is worried.....by by for now, love and peace and healthy growing to all, :angrywife: the painterdude


 



hello my friend...im sure you oral surgaen told you it wasnt good to smoke or drink threw straw after extractions.....could cause dry socket....Im no  doctor  by no  means..but  i would make up some *Magic* Brownies:stoned:


how ya feel better soon....:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

:ciao:   


:bong:


:bong::bong:


:bong::bong::bong:


Goodnight....


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2009)

Morning BHC....70f and nothing but sunshine this morning... everyone enjoy their day...I am off to work


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

*Happy Hump Day BHC :ciao:*

Another perfect day. Sunny and 65f suppose to get to 77f

Doing a side job at the Country Club. Digging a pond for the owner who is a good friend. Most likely will have a friend staying here till after the weekend He is helping with the pond too. Need to roll a bunch of joints and find my ear plugs for this job Do ya think there might be a bong holder in the track hoe?:laugh: Oh well..

Time to *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2009)

Good morning BHC ers time to Wake-n--bake and head to friends house to jackhammer his basement floor to fix sewer line. Be a shitzy job today.

hey duck the cup holder between the joy sticks holds a bong but a joint works better. all the jarring around spills the bong water.


eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...


72f..overcast


Have a wonderful day



:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Darn't it *Ozzy*  I don't want to smoke joints but if I have to i will

Hey *4u2sm0ke*:ciao: BIU:bong2:

FYI: I have a couple WWF2's one is budding big time already. The other is still in veg:confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2009)

duck about 4 yrs ago I rented a Jdeere 120 Excavator that was brand new. when they picked it up, the drive found 6 roaches, loooked at me and said"I got a contact from getting in and will be fried after work tonight". I reach in my pocket and handed him one. I now get a 20% dis on equipment rentails. Same driver always comes. :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone want to go run a jackhammer with me?

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: meds adminstered I'm as ready as I"ll ever be

Sliding your way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :joint: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Anyone want to go run a jackhammer with me?



Lets see.......mmmm... NO...I would be unable to move for days:laugh: besides, I'd rather be on a _hoe_ :hubba:

Now for a final *BIU* before leaving ...:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

a hoe huh pc????  hahahahahahhahahahaha.

morning bhc, i just rolled outta bed.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 8, 2009)

good morning BONGERS.......woke up without pain in the jaw BUT decided a VICODINE high would be nice to start out this OVERCAST and MILD morning on the Coast of Oregon.....

but I do have a DUMB question for SmokinMom.....but I should explain what I am doing......OK, I made a soup of this 12-12-2..5......then ADD one cup to a half gallon bottle, add water and then each plant ends up getting about a half bottle of Seabird Sh&*#@t Soup, or SSS...which I thought was soooooo werd considering my wife is GERMAN....anyways my question is simply this, 'What are the earliest signs of overdosing?'see ya all later, :heart::heart::heartainterdude


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

I know nothing about plants painterdude, but can talk to ya about the vicodin buzz if you want.....hahahahahaha.  I've had a steady script the last couple years.  :hubba: 

And ukgirl- here's the polish.  YUCK!  Granted my paint job wasnt the best and you can see the other color along the sides if you look close enough..lol.

It's gone already.  Just about to repaint the left hand.  But I am too stoned to care right now.

:giggle: 

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I know a little about plants....but not that much.

:giggle: 

Sure enjoy smokin them however.

:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

:rofl: 

Sorry for being dumb again today...

Just happen to be a little stonder.  

:woohoo: 

And tomorrow at this time, I will be one kid less.  She and her little friend are going to Mimis for a few days.  Hehehe.

Hmmm, wonder if I can sell the other two.

:dancing:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2009)

Here I am SM, here's my lil bong.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 8, 2009)

hello TC good to see you in here :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey sm ,,,i agree the blue just isnt right ..but like the other 


good evening BHC :ciao:

im a little late today ,,,got to catch up 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: AAAAAHHHHHHH pain relief Jackhammer run me.

next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

eace:

Hey painterdude the tips of the leaves curl up or under


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2009)

Got the bong out this morning with SmokinMom, ended up in here, till I had to get some stuff done.  Had a great time reading effins racoon thread.  A real gut buster, I laughed so hard, tears came down my cheeks. 
I just love this place, MP.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 8, 2009)

well now you have to choose your self a #no,,,tc 

in the mean time lets BIU 

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 8, 2009)

hello bhc. sm  , how did you take that pic, i see both your hands   sorry guys :rant:  im not much in the mood for anything it seems every vehicle but my 78 is broke,power steering pump in my truck, that key switch thing in my wifes t bird, trying to deal with that so lets BIU, helps me think . i would put a bong here but the server is busy. ill just hit refresh 100 times


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2009)

BIU :bong1::ccc::48::;tokie::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey *Astro* some days are just like that. But tomorrow is another day and hopefully you got weed

*SmokinMom* I have to agree with you that blue is yuk

:welcome: *tcbud* Be sure to pm Trillions of Atoms with your BHC#

*UKgirl420* You are never late...we are just early:laugh:

Now I am gonna BIU wanna join me? :bong2: here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey *Ozzy* no _hoe_ today. They could not get their ducks in a row. ended up mowing Mom's yard and smoking all my joints I had rolled. Gonna try again tomorrow but with more joints:rofl:

Here Is a :bong1: for ya if you can keep your arms from shaking:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals!

Man I am bored as hell.....wish you bhc folks were here with me to keep me company!!!

Hmmm....maybe I should smoke more weed.    See if it helps.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Well today is just like yesterday.....Sunny and 68f.... gonna try digging again today. Also got 2 Blueberry's and 2 AI's that need tending to. Hope they are females this time..I guess thats the end of this ramble..so lets *BIU* like its our job:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2009)

:ciao:   Good Morning and Happy Thursday *everyone*...


73f  and sun breaks


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning guys!

Same shiz, different day.

Tho yesterday I did get my acct all set up for this years

*Fantasy Football League* with my girlfriends.  The draft is automatic.  I hope I get my man Peyton, or atleast a decent QB I can trade for him.  I am psyched!!!

This afternoon I drop my daughter and her friend off with my mom for 3 days.  Wish she would take all 3 at once so I'd get a real break but I'll take what I can get I suppose.  

BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Rest of Today: Mostly sunny with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs around 100. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Heat index values 108 to 109 in the afternoon. Tonight: Mostly clear. Lows in the mid 70s...around 80 in urban areas. South winds 10 to 15 mph decreasing to 5 to 10 mph after midnight. .

*Yuck.  Guess I should pray for rain to cool things off.  Hahahaha.*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

No *hoeing* till 4:woohoo:

Now I can BIU all day long:bong2::bong2:..except for all the other chores I could be doing..but they are close to my :bong1: so biu:bong2::bong2::bong2: here have a :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

hahahaha most excellent pc.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey *SmokinMom*:ciao:

Piece of advice: Do not walk into the bar with your bowl packed with Durban Poison:rofl::rofl:here hit this:bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

hahahahahaha pc...what do u think would happen if i did???


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

Well for me it was..._Wow is that a pipe of Durban Poison in your pocket or are you just happy to see me_:rofl: for you it might be _Dang did you just hit a skunk or is that a new kind of buck lure _:rofl::bolt::bong2: your turn:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

:spit: 

be nice to me and my lightweight self.  



(dont have a come back worthy enough, hahahahha)


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> be nice to me and my lightweight self.
> 
> ...




I think you do, but you are to nice to say it:rofl:

 This is all in jest *SmokinMom*  plus I am high as all get out

BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey duck and SM I was told to have my pet skunk fixed or stay out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hahahaha pc, I know.  ;-)

Pet skunk?  Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhaa.  Maybe try Gas X next time ozzy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 9, 2009)

hello bhc :ciao:

has any one got a loaded :bong: 4 me 

just got back from a school trip ,,48 children on a cold wind biting beach with no shelter and no chance to even hit on my sneak a toke :cry:
ok gonna dissapear again and get :stoned:  

ill leave these up on the table ,,but they aint loaded yet feel free with your durban poisen duck  :giggle: it sounds just what i need right now  
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuck ukgirl, doesn't sound like a beach day at all.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning all....
got down into the upper fourties this morning.  Not sposed to feel like I want to light a fire in July.  The upside is it wont get that hot today, yesterday temps didnt hit the nineties.  Plants really like that.  The wind has cleared the blown in smoke......
Im not sure if I am up to smokin this early....or not sure if I am early smokin....as I am west coast and it must be later somewhere....:bong2: :bongin: :yay: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning tcbud.

Spark it up!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi *UKgirl420:ciao:* was wondering where you were? I take it that all that nice sunny and warm days left?....Here is a :bong1: for ya help yourself


Morning *tcbud:ciao:*
I am a bit :confused2: on this statement





			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> ....
> Im not sure if I am up to smokin this early....or not sure if I am early smokin....as I am west coast and it must be later somewhere....





Doesn't everybody wake up and drink coffee and do bongs?


:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't drink coffee, acts as a laxative for me.  

Diet sodas all the way.

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2009)

I wake up and do oatmeal, tea, and for the last two days bongs......
Am home alone and can smoke inside for now.  Not much to do in the garden, and loads I could do in the house....but.....bongin sounds better and better...my mind and fingers dont aagree on things so there may be lots of run on sentances from me and mispellings.  Have bong, will bong today, no travel.

Ukgirl, I think you deserve a metal,(spelled that fifteenways) that is a heck of a lot of lil kiddies to be around, let alone responsible for.  I bet you are taking a well deserved smoke break.:bong: 

Coffee does me the same way SM.
Morning PcDuck


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC!! Good to see everyone in good spirits and Bongin It Up!! Sunny and 85 here today. Great day to get ripped and take the dogs to the park for some fun and maybe swimming. We will see... BIU for all you wonderful guys and gals. Take care and be safe.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

Traveling with papers and blunts may cause them to search for the 1/8 ounce under my testicles. I make these out of:
1 Water bottle
1 plactic bic pen
1"x1" square of aluminium foil

 Works goodhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121844&stc=1&d=1247157785

Bonghitters Club Member# 7600


----------



## painterdude (Jul 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: AAAAAHHHHHHH pain relief Jackhammer run me.
> 
> next:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> ...



THANKS ozzy-dio-dude......How many 'dudes' are there in MP?...anyways, will keep checking leaves for curl, right now the plants themselves are not big but look happy.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Lets get this party started.  

I am one kid less, and its the nosy sneaky one thats away.  

And I got a Christmas card in the mail today.  Hahahahaha.  Guess it was lost in the mail for 6 months.   

I am high as a kite and contimplating my next move.

:ccc:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2009)

Where You Movin' Mom?
Merry Christmas!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Where You Movin' Mom?


 
:rofl: 

You're killing me tcbud.

I am so stoned..thinking of cracking open a beer.  Yummy cerveza.  

I am 15 minutes late.  The time is 4:35.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Ukgirl, I think you deserve a metal,(spelled that fifteenways) that is a heck of a lot of lil kiddies to be around, let alone responsible for. I bet you are taking a well deserved smoke break.:bong:
> 
> Morning PcDuck


 
not responsible for them all  but i did take a well deserved smoke break :smoke1:

i hope we get more sunny days duck ...ill be upset if we dont :cry:

mom ,,hapy xmas a little to late but im sure santa sent something nice 

happy evening ev1 

time to biu its 420 washington 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy belated Xmas SmokinMom...............


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Happy belated Xmas SmokinMom...............


 
Thank you Hamster Lewis.  

I am bored and my friend is complaining of menstrual cramps.  I am off for a bit to share my meds with her.      Ha ha ha ha ha.

I'll be back in a bit.  Only so much I can handle when it comes to that one.

LMAO.


----------



## astrobud (Jul 9, 2009)

hi bhc, well im in a better mood, the stuffs still broke but im high so, ill fix it this weekend. i did get my cool tube and inline fan today :woohoo: 
sm, fantasy football  i was going to start a mp leauge thread but the rule about sports or something. well if anyone here in the bhc wants to do a simple fantasy football thing say 8 or 10 teams. pm me and let me know and ill set up a leauge at nfl.com or yahoo . ill call it the bhc   . lets smoke some low rider:bong1: :bong1:   turned out pretty good, my new light is going to pay off for me duck. the jars will fill soon enough:hubba: im tired so i think ill go to bed early , my boss seems to think i need to work every now and then :ignore: later friends


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

:joint:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Long time no see :giggle:
Madness thats all i'm saying but never mind eh.
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Pass em down and dont be greedy, theres plenty more to go round :48:

Sleep time eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 9, 2009)

420 UK time 


BIU  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> turned out pretty good, my new light is going to pay off for me duck. the jars will fill soon enough



Isn't it great Especially when you do different strains and they are a lot better than what is on the street. And you get real high and come to _MariP_ and have fun with your friends and try to type and then you do more :bong1: and then you *BIU* and go to bed :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness a BHC fantasy football league would be kick ***.  Just whoever gets Manning, please let me have him.  Pretty please.  

Who's game?

C,mon duck, ukgirl and 4u.  How about you tcbud?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning *tcbud:ciao:*
> I am a bit :confused2: on this statement
> 
> 
> ...


 




I do:bong:  coffee pot  sounds like me Bubbler  and thats the best sound of waking up:bolt::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness a BHC fantasy football league would be kick ***. Just whoever gets Manning, please let me have him. Pretty please.
> 
> Who's game?
> 
> C,mon duck, ukgirl and 4u. How about you tcbud?


 
sm  i start a leauge every year anyway, if you want to join just let me know and ill send you the info. that goes for everyone intrested. witch manning do you want? btw good morn bhc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

Good Morning and Happy Friday everyone..


85 and sunny


Plants are doing well....shed is empty and will start the renovation this weekend..Have a Smokeing  Time:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 10, 2009)

ohh count me in ,,,but i havnt a clue about american football :giggle:


biu bong hitters

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2009)

*Good Friday Morning BHC :ciao:*

We are having another picture perfect day. Sunny and 73f maybe rain tonight.

Grab your :bong1: and your lighter and lets get this *BIU* session started:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2009)

TGIF Everyone!  

Im up for some fantasty football SM, since I watch way to much football in the fall.  Never had a fantasy about it tho.  Now Peyton is another matter.  He is my absolute fave quarterback, since the Raiders gave up .....(memory is the first to go...remember?) Stabler...? Kenny Stabler?  yep....pretty sure it was Stabler.  I havent a clue how it works......but I will sign up.  So we may have to fight over Peyton SM. 

Gonna be a mild sunny day here in the northstate.  Right now it is 54 degrees, Highs expected at 88 degrees.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 10, 2009)

F-ck yeah!!!!!!! It's pretty, its friday, i am going to play hookey. This is my last act in the office today.

TGIF- Smoke it if you got it.
Love your sport
Know you sport
Share your sport


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

*I love the BHC soo much.*  :heart: 

*Nuff said.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Now Peyton is another matter. He is my absolute fave quarterback. So we may have to fight over Peyton SM.


 
:hitchair: Bring it!!!

(haha FF trash talk starting already, hahahaha)

Astro, I havent inquired yet.  But I have a feeling they will say no.  Maybe we can do it here on the bhc and keep things under wraps...  Tho I do want to ask who likes on the main coffee table forum....hahahahhaa,  what do you think?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG flash back.

My radio is playing a song I LOVED and haven't heard in a long arse time.

The Cult - Love Removal Machine

:dancing:   Anyone remember that one?

My house smells like a skunk.     Must do something.

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaK81oUmbbs


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2009)

*Biu...Bhc*:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *I love the BHC soo much.* :heart:
> 
> *Nuff said. *


 

And we Love you too *Mom  :*ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

:ciao:


Go



BRONCOS



:yay:








:bolt::bong:...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 11, 2009)

goodmorning BHC ,,,,

wake n bakin :bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 11, 2009)

Somehow I ended up at a free concert last night. Two acts were decent. I stepped out to the parking lot for refill and when I come back the lead singer is a very fit lady dressed as a five point leaf. he is dancing and moving in waysthat gave me a serious chubby. The sexist leaf I ever saw:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

To Do List:
1. hit bong
2. walk dog
3. Figure where the day will take me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

Good Morning BHC...off to work..But  needed a few :bong:  b4 i go..hope everyone is doing great..


*Duck*..transplanted 7 of 12  bubba kush to 1 gallon pots:clap:  they have second set of leafs..


85f and sunny


Heres to the next member that shows:bong1:



:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2009)

*Good Soggy Morning BHC :ciao:*

Thunderstorms this morning then clearing, 74f. We could really use some rain here, been dry and I am starting to get tired of lugging water to the garden

Have a great day friends and now lets all *BIU*
:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 11, 2009)

*good afternoon BHC

my oldest and best friend showed up this morning :yay: only get to see her about 2 a yr ,so some serious :bongin: and catching up to do ,,but while we stopped for a smoke break i thought id show her my fav place,and people 

BIU 
:bong::bong::bong:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2009)

*UKgirl420* say Hi to your best friend for me:ciao:

Biu too:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 11, 2009)

*thanks duck  

and a big hello back :ciao: 

time to :bolt: munchies are calling ,,of to lunch ,,,

catch u all later 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Morning all ....
Hope you all have beautiful and great day ahead, and...

UKgirl, isnt it like time stands still between visiting an old friend.  Seems like just yesterday you saw her?  I hope you both have the very best day together.:bong:


I have a desk to clear out, and ama gonna do it right after a few of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: , unless I get side tracked.  This desk mission has been put on a side track the last few days.:bongin: It is just a trip down memory lane cleaning this out, goes back more than twenty years I have had this same desk.  This new desk just does not have the storage/drawers the old one has.  I have even decided to put it in the back room.  I wonder if that is because I just dont want to go thru every drawer.:confused2: look at every peice of paper, see every misc. photo.  I will get this done today, I will, I will, I will.  Just one more:bong1: or two.


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2009)

Morning BHC.... 64f and absolutely beautiful sunny skies today...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey BHC ers hope you all are having a good weekend so party on. Ozzy headed to Tenn to pick up BroBe safe and enjoy your weekend.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> I come back the lead singer is a very fit lady dressed as a five point leaf. he is dancing and moving in waysthat gave me a serious chubby. The sexist leaf I ever saw:hubba:


 
aslan- was the leaf a he or a she? I can't tell from your post. :giggle: 

Man, what a wild night last night. Me and 2 girlfriends went out. Since I was driving, they decided to live it up and were drinking long island teas.    The waiter was cute and we got a pic of him with one of my friends.   Then we smoke up  and drive to the bar. Drank beers, played shuffleboard....dropped 1 friend off and me and the other friend came back to my house for more partying..... I text my hubs to make sure he's dressed since my friends with me, and for him to open the front door. He comes out and I hand him my keys and he takes my car around back to the driveway for me. I laugh because we'd just smoked and I know my car is stinky. My girlfriend and I are hanging out when he comes in and says we should go out back and smoke more weed. Hahahahha, this comes from my non-smoking hubby. So she and I grab our beers and go outside. He follows us and asks if I'd like a massage. Then he asks if she'd like one.  He then starts on her and I can tell they are both really are enjoying themselves. :giggle: I realize what he's doing. He's looking down her shirt. My hubby the boob man. Bwahahahahhaa. He rubbed both of us for about 1 1/2 hrs. :hubba: And I continue smoking more weed. We were outside and I had his permission after all.... Then she leaves and I remember walking her to her car. It gets a little fuzzy after that. Next thing I know, I woke in my bathtub full of very cold water at 4:30 am.  Glad I didnt drown...lmao. :holysheep: 

Hubs filled me in on the parts I am forgetting. :evil: 

Wild night. I dont wanna do jack today!!! 

I am craving thai. 

:rofl: 

Anyone wanna go out tonight????

Hahahahahahahhahahah.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey ukgirl- say hello to your friend for me.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Man, what a wild night last night. Me and 2 girlfriends went out. Since I was driving, they decided to live it up and were drinking long island teas.    The waiter was cute and we got a pic of him with one of my friends.   Then we smoke up  and drive to the bar. Drank beers, played shuffleboard....dropped 1 friend off and me and the other friend came back to my house for more partying..... I text my hubs to make sure he's dressed since my friends with me, and for him to open the front door. He comes out and I hand him my keys and he takes my car around back to the driveway for me. I laugh because we'd just smoked and I know my car is stinky. My girlfriend and I are hanging out when he comes in and says we should go out back and smoke more weed. Hahahahha, this comes from my non-smoking hubby. So she and I grab our beers and go outside. He follows us and asks if I'd like a massage. Then he asks if she'd like one.  He then starts on her and I can tell they are both really are enjoying themselves. :giggle: I realize what he's doing. He's looking down her shirt. My hubby the boob man. Bwahahahahhaa. He rubbed both of us for about 1 1/2 hrs. :hubba: And I continue smoking more weed. We were outside and I had his permission after all.... Then she leaves and I remember walking her to her car. It gets a little fuzzy after that. Next thing I know, I woke in my bathtub full of very cold water at 4:30 am.  Glad I didnt drown...lmao. :holysheep:
> 
> Hubs filled me in on the parts I am forgetting. :evil:
> 
> ...





Sounds like a *BIU *type of night:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

It sure was pcduck.  Somehow I felt like I had a little piece of MP right along with us.  

ozzy- travel safely.

I am still feeling a lil icky.  I should see if a shower helps me feel better.  I have a shower head massager.   :holysheep:  :hubba:  

Hmmm, thats a good idea I think.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 11, 2009)

dayum SM, you are makin' me wish the husband was home.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

:rofl: 

Break out the BOBs tcbud.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 11, 2009)

:hairpull: :rofl: :bong2: :banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

Or maybe u already have...if the perpetual word association game means anything....ha ha ha.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 11, 2009)

my Bob, takes on a whole new meaning.:shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> my Bob, takes on a whole new meaning.:shocked:


 
are we a bunch of horny brawds or what!!!



:rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow :huh: is this BHC???

I wanna  know what these parts were that got filled in :giggle: :rofl: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> I wanna know what these parts were that got filled in :giggle: :rofl:


 
:giggle:   Me too...guess it wasn't so memorable after all.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

Shhh don't tell hubs I said that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

thai food has been ordered.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Just had pizza to cure the munchies :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

ohhh what flavor?

damn i got the munchies..wheres my food!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...and those lurking that wish they was a member. 


*tcbud*..i dont think i properly welcomed you...i would send you some ****  but  I know you gots the chits..so why dont you and hubby get me a welcome basket..( Or Bowl) :giggle:  ready for my stop over...you know im found of that purple you did last year and i know itys gone..right?  well  im a ask Santa for some Deep Purple..I seen those are very purple..any who..glad to have ya..here:bong1:


*Ukgirl420*..hope you and friend  are all caught up and Did ya have white  or purple frosting on the cake? :heart:


*Mom*..you Party Animal..:bong:


the Rest of you kats have a great Saturday:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle Washington..USA..*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

okay   Kids are gone  ....



Let the Renovation Begin:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

*Newbud*....i dont understand you signature...let me hit this :bong1:  a few more times...maybe it help

:bong:

:bong::bong:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> are we a bunch of horny brawds or what!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


 


haha...im telling  hubby now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Newbud*....i dont understand you signature...let me hit this :bong1: a few more times...maybe it help
> 
> :bong:
> 
> ...


 






Nope


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 11, 2009)

Which bit dont you understand cos most of its pretty strange if you take a closer look :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

I used to think watermellons would grow in my tummy if I swallowed a seed.  



:dancing:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

had a great time with my friend joanne ,, oh well heres to another 6 mths or so  
crashed after a heavy day of smoking and miss all the bhc fun :spit: 

mom has the head recovered yet ,
,,and you and tc bud you make me blush :rofl:


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

*:holysheep: 4U:heart: im extra  :fly: after this mornings  wake n bake ,
you are a good influence or is that a bad influence :giggle:Hmmm 

so how long till we see the remodeled shed 


:bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2009)

I had put a corn seed in nose when i was a kid..and it sprouted..lol..im a save me male pollen now..


Happy Sunday everyone


78f and a chance of needed rain..


Heres :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

*Good Sunny Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 74f. We received some rain and wind. We need more rain and less wind  Some of my garden got blown over.

Got a boatload of work to do, but don't feel like doing anything.
Guess that I will *BIU* and think about where I should start. :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

goodmorning 4u and duck 

we have rain but its warm to ,,,,

gonna take some kids to play in the woods,,wear them out so when i come in its bedtime :evil: still got another week left in school  

ill leave these up on the table :bong::bong::bong:
and these will be in my pocket :joint: :bongin:

have a good day everyone:lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad you had fun ukgirl.  Does she live far away??

pcduck- I hope the wind dies down where you are.

4u- a corn seed?  That explains it.  The corniness.  

We're driving 2 hrs to my moms today.  Time to pick up my 10 yr old.  My mom wont let us in the house if we forget the broccoli.  Shes making a big lunch and is expecting it....hmmm.  I can't recall if she said please or not.  I have it in the fridge but we may be in such a hurry that I forget it.  Hahahaha.  Anyways, probably too hot in this 100 degree heat to go for a ride on the party barge.  

I'll be back sometime this afternoon.

My head is great, my lower back is another story.  Grrrr!!!!

XXOO


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2:

I just want to get away or should I just quite answering the blasted phone.grrr


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2009)

Good Morning BHC...rough night weather wise...lightning, thunder,wind and terential rain...beautiful morning though...69f and mostly sunny..hope everyone has a great day today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Gettin prank calls there pc?

Confession...that breather was me.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Hamster- what part of the world are ya in?

I would love some rain and weather.  We are soooo dry down here in the Lone Star State, and its soooo damn hot n miserable...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Today: Sunny. Highs around 102. South winds 5 to 10 mph. Heat index values around 108 in the afternoon. Tonight: Clear. Lows in the lower 80s. South winds 5 to 10 mph becoming 5 to 15 mph after midnight.

 

Ok thats it.  

I'm moving!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Gettin prank calls there pc?
> 
> Confession...that breather was me.  :hubba:




If thats the case you need to call more often.:hubba::hubba: The calls I do without are the one that need stuff.

I think I am gonna turn the phone off, close the drapes, and just biu :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hamster- what part of the world are ya in?
> 
> I would love some rain and weather.  We are soooo dry down here in the Lone Star State, and its soooo damn hot n miserable...



Hey SmokinMom...I am in Central New Jersey not far from the coast... I cld be at the beach in 10 mins although I don't go there this time of the year because all the Bennys from North Jersey and New York overrun our towns from Memorial Day to Labor Day... I will be going to Texas for a wedding in late October. I know how hot and dry it can be..went through Boot Camp in Texas in June of 1986...it wld hit 110f quite often...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2009)

Morning BHC,Sounds like everyone is up and BIU before me. With the husband home now, no more smokin' inside for me....
Glad you had a good day with the GF Ukgirl. Always nice to visit true friends.
Newbud, your sig fits right in here, means you have fun when high to me, I did have to read it a couple times.
pcduck, rip that bong forget the phone, it is why they made answering machines
and 4u, I think SM had it spot on....splains everything.
SM, jump in the water and dont come out till you leave that patio boat, dont forget the sunblock and hat!
Currently 53degrees, wont hit ninety, gonna heat up later in the week. This is spring time weather here!
Hampster, I live in touri country also.....they have invaded!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful idea *tcbud* :bolt::bong2:

We have the tourist problem here also With us here on the South Shore we have world class fishing, a world renown amusement park, and some swell beaches I try to stay home Thursday thru Sunday terrible traffic and one of the deadliest highways in America 

I think I will just commence on  another *BIU* session :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep, god made answering machines so we dont have to answer the phone.  We also have "World Class" Steelhead fishing, and I think the only river open to Salmon fishing this year, (not sure on that tho).  We also have a beautiful lake that is more a mud puddle this year since the nice terminal govenor dosent recognize the drought in time to do anything bout it.  I say this bout the gov cause I am a firm believer that the "buck" stops in his office.
Sorry to hear bout the deadliest Hiway, I also have a pretty dangerous one below my place.  The powers have decided to "straighten" it out, the curves, will make it even easier for folks to go faster and killed easier.  I seem to be very cynical/opinionated these last couple days.  Wonder where the racoons are hiding round here?   Maybe I need to go kill a bass.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

good evening bhc :ciao:

well back from the woods and im :bongin: out and the kids have a second breathe :hairpull: :giggle:
*sm *she lives about 200 miles away ,,,,,,,,
did mom get her broccolli ? 
you may not be able to smoke inside *tc* but im sure you will find other things to do now hubbys home 

well hope everyone is enjoying there lazy sunday ,,and *duck *im gonna take a leaf outta your book .,,,draw the curtains and biu the night away 

has anyone seen *ozzy* ?


----------



## Newbud (Jul 12, 2009)

:ciao: BHC hope all is well, cheers tcbud , did you notice the hidden links? :giggle: I think some understand more than others lol.

Major lazy day for me, done nothing except water my girls, eat a bacon sandwich and roll joints  oh and watch F1 on the telly box.

Just smoking a fatty while my food gets made  

:fly: argh this is the life :48: dont smoke it all its a nice joint this


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yes UK, lots of other stuff, tryin' to talk him into fishin' tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl420* Ozzy went to Tennessee for weekend I think.

Busy server with 12 people:rofl:I love it. I could sit there and watch the online numbers change but I could not post  :laugh: Oh well might as well *BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Speaking of fish, it may have been 100 degrees, but they were biting my hook.  I caught a few bass.    Hubs was frusterated since he didn't catch a thing.  We quit after about 15 mins, the boat kept drifting away from the shady spot....lol.

I remembered the broccoli.  

I remembered my travel pipe and went for a quiet walk after lunch.    Took my camera and spanned pics during my stonedess.

My family is about to fukking drive me crazy.  Off for beer #2.  

Grrrhhhhhahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2009)

Well it's a 1/4 to 8 and I think it is time to break out the bong...me and the wifey got everything we set out to accomplished today...we just prepared dessert. They are these no bake cookie pies...she has the oreo and I hve the peanut butter and chocolate one...they are in the fridge setting now...a cpl bong hits and then I will cook up dinner...cheese steaks...mmmm
Hope everyones day went well...:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Fukkin piece of crap editing software.  I can crop myself out of the fish pics, but when I try to save the image it goes all wonky.  I give up.

Man...what a grump I am right now.  Sorry!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's proof of the broccoli.  

Roast with gravy, seasoned potatoes, carrots, and fresh cantelope.

(Shhh don't tell my mom, but I am a better cook)  

My 1st fish.  Hubs has to take them off the hook for me, and as you can tell...he doesn't like touching them either...hahahahahaha.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

Dinner looks great* SM *and now you have gotten me hungry 

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

hello friends..went out and tried my new sport..crabbing..was rtaining all day  but  managed to get one..( Rock Crab)  it was yummy and cant wait to do some more..just thhrowing up some pics 4u  ALL..Have a Great week


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

AWESOME!  How many crabs did ya catch?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*..caught just 2  and one was a keeper..was able to try Live well on Party Barge..that is so cool..Have a great night *Mom*..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

oh  and Im new to crabbing  so   its exciting:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

:ciao: * Adelaide, South Australia, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

wheres *BuddyLuv*:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Mom*..caught just 2 and one was a keeper..was able to try Live well on Party Barge..that is so cool..Have a great night *Mom*..:bong:


 
My mom and stepdad have a pontoon boat as well.  We didnt take it out today.  But like you, I caught 2 bass.  We catch and release in this lake.  Its a private 26 acre lake my stepdad stocked with bass and crappie.  Nice that we don't have to worry about running into anyone including a game warden..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wheres *BuddyLuv*:bong:


He won MVP then bailed I think.

Yo buddy- get yer azz back to the club.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

i was thinking thats what people do...win MVP  and then dissapear:giggle:  


:ciao:  *Duck*...:rofl:   no pun intended me friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kyoto, Japan*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 13, 2009)

good morn bhc, glad everyone had a nice weekend, ive been solveing car issues. i guess i get to do some running around today. ill pack a bowel for the ride, ill leave some on the tray:bong1: :bong1:  for the next ones by. i have a fantasy football leauge set up at yahoo if anyone wants to join pm me and ill send you the info. have a great day


----------



## aslan king (Jul 13, 2009)

I took my nephew to play miniature golf at a place three towns north. Beside the number 3 hole was an animated Christmas tree singing western blues themed Christmas music. 

As I stared at it, I couldn';t figure if I should run and hide, laugh my *** off, or act like I didn't see it because it was a figment of my imagination.

Friday-Singing leaf
Sunday- Singing tree.

Are the Gods trying to tell me something or just mess with me for their amusement


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

just messing with ya for amusement :rofl:
or maybe a sign you need to grow more :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc :ciao:

 i think ill participate in a few of these :bong::bong:
before i do the school run :bolt:

oops nearly forgot ,,,heres some for the next BHCer 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC:ciao:*

Already 78f and sunny 

Congrats on your first crab *4u2sm0ke* :yay: How she taste?

*UKgirl420* Do the kids go to school all year long there?


Oh and lets *BIU* :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i was thinking thats what people do...win MVP  and then dissapear:giggle:
> 
> 
> :ciao:  *Duck*...:rofl:   no pun intended me friend



:holysheep:That does seem to be the tendency here:confused2:

I think BuddyLuv is a bit east of me but gets the same weather...So my thinking is with that being the case and with him having kids and pwc's he is likely enjoying the great outdoors But then again I am high and thinking, which most people advise me not to do:laugh:

I will just *BIU* :bong2::bong2: here is a loaded :bong1: for the next member that arrives.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2009)

mornin' Guys and Gals.
It is gonna heat up here this week.  Weather people say in the tripple digits by Wendesday.
Heading for the Valley in a few, you all have great days and (insert picture of bong here, cause the server is busy) it up for me.:bong: :bong: :bong: (three is the charm)
Prolly wont post anywho... 
wowsa, that is the most movin' smiley "more" I have ever seen, server busy, but smilely's movin....gonna be a great day folks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Monday Morning BHC:ciao:*
> 
> Already 78f and sunny
> 
> ...


 

no duck :giggle:
they get 6 weeks starting next week ,, ithink we have more threw out the yr than the us does aswell ,,,but i dont mind ,,no more getting them up for school ,,lazy play days ahead  and plenty more of these :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

*Gone Fishing:ciao:*

BIU 2 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:

Ozzy miss his bong and BHC buddies so 

*BIU* 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

I am craving Chic Fil A.  

But I dont wanna get dressed.

I only rolled outta bed 30 mins ago at 12 noon.  

Damn...

Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2009)

> "F*CK YEA!!"....And I got a Christmas card in the mail today. Hahahahaha.....My family is about to fukking drive me crazy....Fukkin piece of crap editing software.... "hidden links"..


IF YOU GUYS WANT THESE "FUKKIN" stupid game playing THREADS TO REMAIN OPEN. You will abide by the rules:ignore: applicable in and "to" the ENTIRE forum. I barely skimmed through the last few pages and saw several violations. 
  It will NOT be tolerated again


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2009)

..and  am going to make sure they are monitored/checked more frequently...


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

Point taken and accepted, thats fair enough.
Just to clarify the "hidden links" are just to jokes such as the tinfoil hat, nothing sinister my friend eace: and there in plain sight not no modifying jigery pokery eace: :48:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yeah nearly forgot :ciao: *BHC*

Hope all is good, pass em on :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

eace: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

evening bhc :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome to the BHC hick 

post up your number and pic 








:giggle:

only playin with ya :evil:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

Guilty of the profanity most definitely.  I will do my best keeping it in check.

How are my favorite MPers doing on this beautiful afternoon?


----------



## astrobud (Jul 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> welcome to the BHC hick
> 
> post up your number and pic
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey BHC ers time to BIU :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Hope everyone is good and :stoned: else your half way there 

hick dont know what I missed but glad I did and to stoned to care eace:

Sliding your way :bong1::tokie::joint::48:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow I go fishing and come back to a thumping.:confused2:

But I am with ya on the to stone to care *Ozzy*

Hey *Astro*:ciao: The wind was out of the NE so we just went for a boat ride instead of fishing.

You were a _Bad Bad Girl_ *SM* ..Pull up your knickers and get ready for your spanking:hubba::hubba:

I guess we all just need a good ole BIU seesion :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2009)

I want what you're smokin aslan....

lmbo.  

I just had a little alone time and I am feeling much better.  Good evening bhc.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2009)

Good evening SmokinMom and the rest of the BHC ers....


----------



## aslan king (Jul 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I want what you're smokin aslan....
> 
> lmbo.
> 
> I just had a little alone time and I am feeling much better. Good evening bhc.


 

I am picking up what you are putting down!:hubba:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 13, 2009)

im just gonna sit here and get :stoned: , here yall have sum :joint:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey *Astro *:ciao: sounds like a good idea :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*...Now  Please everyoone behave..That is the first time *Hick *has had to step in ...Please remember even though this Here is our Club..

1.  It is in "coffee Table"   everything under sun can be discused..

2.  and is under the Site rules at *ALL *times..I would hate to see this be no more..and would hate to see anyone Banned from inside the club house..


So once again i ask that everyone Fallow the rules..This thread is what keeps me comeing mostly now a days..I love ya guys..New members and Miss old ones..well just  my thaughts tho clouded by :bong: resadue


Have a Great week my friends:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2009)

Wake-n-Bake then back to bed to much driving for me this weekendeace:

Have a couple :bong1::bong::ccc::48::bong1::tokie::joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> IF YOU GUYS WANT THESE "FUKKIN" stupid game playing THREADS TO REMAIN OPEN. You will abide by the rules:ignore: applicable in and "to" the ENTIRE forum. I barely skimmed through the last few pages and saw several violations.
> It will NOT be tolerated again


 


:holysheep:    that is a Bad word..you may want to read over site rules..Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..and am going to make sure they are monitored/checked more frequently...


 


Ok *DAD  *just be sure to bring your own :bong:  I aint shareing with a non member:rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 13, 2009)

:stoned: :ciao: Bedtime C ya :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

Good Night *Newbud*..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Funchal, Madeira, Portugal*  it' 4:20  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2009)

Good night BHC ers and mods 

til later have one on me :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

Night  *ozzy*..love the new avy:ciao:


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 14, 2009)

:smoke1:  Good Evening everyone. Ok I was wondering how would one come to know if a number for the BHC club is ok or not for a new member??  We would love to be a part of it! :clap:  :ccc:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 14, 2009)

HEY HICK.....authority figures, i.e. a person of a particular kind especially one who is important or distinctive in some way......

SO, YOUR JOB IS TO DISTINGUISH what kind of code words we us in the STUPID GAME PLAYING THREAD....CALLED THE Bong-hitters Club

AND YOU MUST DO SARCASM...like, I'm not sharing my sh$t with you, bring your own Hick, in fact, stay home and smoke alone with your doggie.....

Oh, be sure and check this thread more often, we usually talk about the weather (how sh$tty it is or how friggin hot it is) or how many fish we caught, or recently, who has the crabs.....


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

Painterdude! Tell him how you really feel! 

Painterdude you will be missed. I regret that in the time we had together I couldn't figure out how a painter DUDE got into the the Female grower group. At first I thought herme but based on your Avatar, you would have one heck of a self loathing complex. Be nice to Hick. He will let you back in. He just has to put his fun police jackboot down from time to time to maintain order. Can you imagine being the moderator for this crew. Herding stoned cats. I mean come on. Regular cats are bad enough. Please come back so we can find out what kind of San Fran tape job grower/ painter you are.
I also want to know how I have more posts and thanks but he has 4 green bars and I have 3. What kind of operation is this. Where is the Mod when I need him/ her. 

BTW- I miss Smoking Mom on the MOD Squad. Not just because I have a thing for women with authority but she had the velvet glove with her iron fist. Smoking Mom, don't think this means we are over. We just have to role play.

If this is my last post I want to count

Good Morning BHC    

Today will be GGGGGGGrrrreeeeaaattt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Well i love you all but all Hick wants is for us to stick to the rules :confused2:
If thats a problem for ya :ciao: eace: :48:

Just to add,,, i *AM* and *HAVE BEEN* a member on a few places and we all know that MP's the best.
Much friendlier and personal feeling site.
If it means following a few simple rules to keep it that way then so be it 
I too swear in my personal life, but you can express yourself just as effectively without.
And yes, before the pointless ones start pointing fingers, i probably have broke the odd rule, its hard to be an angel :evil: :giggle:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh yeah lol,,, _*BIU BHC*_

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Morning BHC...Im off to work now...:ciao:


80 and some sun breaks

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

 Well members it is 74f and sunny again, will be watering the garden today.


*BHC members* please follow the site rules. I think most members know my feeling on swearing in an open forum, so please refresh yourself on this rule particularly the swearing.

If for some reason you feel the need to get banned, go to some other thread to do this and do not give the BHC a bad name. That is just my $0.02

And just for everybody knows *SmokinMom* has been thoroughly spanked for her profanity outburst._but I think she liked it:rofl:I know I did :hubba::hubba:_:rofl:

Have a great day everyone and lets all *BIU* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 14, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


hope ev1 has a good day 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Morning BHC.  

Today marks the 7th straight day of 100+ degree temps.  I want to move to pducks, thats so unfair you got the 70s.  I am green with envy!!!

Ozzy- cool new av.

Newbud, well put, and pcduck, I can barely sit ..my poor bum.  I promise to be good.  

As for now, I think I'll take my pipe and go and be one with my pumpkins.

Hope all of you have great daze.

SM


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

> As for now, I think I'll take my pipe and go and be one with my pumpkins.


 :rofl:

I just rolling another, i've been smoking weed while weeding.
At one with nature and all that  :giggle: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> I just rolling another, i've been smoking weed while weeding.
> At one with nature and all that :giggle: :48:


 
Yep yep!!!  And about all I can do to hide from these 3 hellions that share this house with me during the long summer days.  

How are you today Newbud?


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

"Motivated" would have to be the word of the day :aok:
Given myself a severe telling off and a quick kick in the backside hence back in the garden.
Decided that everyday i have to do something constructive, ( I'm going slowly insane lazing around all time :giggle: ), there's plenty of things need doing around the house and grounds and i've not even bothered with the cars for ages.
Been saying i'm gona set another garage up but i carn't be bothered :rofl: it sounds defeatist but it will only go under anyway, loads have had to close and i've had to close 3 in last 7 years so i think fate is trying to tell me something.

I dont mind sitting at home getting stoned all time but doesn't half get boring :giggle:

While i'm here :48: rack em up :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Sneaking off to the pumpkins again, nosey kid taking a bath with my blue bath salts......brb.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2009)

Finally a good phone call:yay: been busting it trying to get my buckets on my trac-hoe switched out and ect. Now I have another week to get set to move them.

This calls for a *BIU* session:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: next:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Smoke up ducky!!!  

I feel fantastic.  Flying high and the day is young!  I might be showered and dressed before noon.    Hahahaha.

Kids are craving tacos.  Trying to decide between Taco Bueno or Taco Cabana.  

Which would you choose?

I'll let you guys decide for me.  

I used to be indecisive, but now I am not so sure.   :giggle:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC!! It's going to be a hung-over day...too may beer bongs last night.  Glad I got some good smoke to help the hangover. I will be bonging it up to feel better.  Take care and be safe everyone


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope ya feel better smoky!!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

What up BHCers!

Tuesday. The first day of my early morning stoned pimpin, Hung over from the weekend, Euphoric from last nights trist:hubba: , in disbelief that I saw a weed leaf and a Christmas tree sing in the same weekend and now stoned. How did that happen?

 I can still worked like this. I finished my paper work, I need to bribe a COP so I can get me drivers license back(yes it can be done), I need my brother in law to get his buddy to hire me at the local golf course part time so I can play free(can be done) I need a shower. After all this I may walk my dog (long walk by the creek with pipe in hand)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2009)

BIU they are waiting on y'll:bong1::bong::ccc::48::joint::tokie:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Just back from the grocery store.  Was nice having that 1 hour break.  But now I can't stop munching on these spicy chips.  

Pleasantly high-
me


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

eating a hersheys Skor bar. Delicious milk chocolate and crisp butter toffee.

not sharing tho.

chips 4 u.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

:rofl: 

dont come between a girl and her chocolate.

bwahhahahahahaaa.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

:stoned: *HELP* :stoned: :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :stoned: *HELP* :stoned: :giggle:


 
what can i assist you with newbud?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

My chocolate is long gone so its not that.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

:giggle: Give my head a shake its spinning :rofl: i carn't believe i grew this weed :rofl: ( or is it the vodka :confused2: ) 

*BIU* :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 14, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

:bong::bong: 420 :bong::bong:*


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

I can see you lurking ozzy :aok:
Really cool avatar :aok:
High UKgirl :48: Pass to ozzy next


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle  USA*  its 420  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

I got me first negative mark here on MP..is that what the red mark by the thanks is?  never seen b4:rofl:  said it was from  " GOD "   But that cant be right..I think it was the DEVIL  Himself:giggle:  I supose if ya cant win  throw dirt..any who  Happy Tuesday everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope ya dont think it was me with the "GOD" "Devil" references.
Sure ya know me better than that.
Anyway if it was God he'd of told me, me been an angel and that 


Point me at em i been on the Stella, argh, :giggle:

*4u2smoke* "Those who matter dont mind and those who mind dont matter" :aok:

*BHC* :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> dont come between a girl and her chocolate.
> 
> bwahhahahahahaaa.


 

I hate to make a shameless plug SmokinMom but I am "Chocolate". :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers BIU time 

Ya Newbud I was fighting the server earlier it won, after 8 bong hits I hit the home instead of refresh. 

Have a round on me :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint:
and a beer for cottonmouth
eace:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If for some reason you feel the need to get banned, go to some other thread to do this and do not give the BHC a bad name. That is just my $0.02
> 
> And just for everybody knows *SmokinMom* has been thoroughly spanked for her profanity outburst._but I think she liked it:rofl:I know I did :hubba::hubba:_:rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## 420benny (Jul 14, 2009)

Is everybody here ripped all the time? I peek through the door now and then, but I miss too much in between visits and it mostly goes over my head. I am curious about SM in the dog house. Where's the guff? I surely am not going to read 316 freakin' pages. I might need to check this part of the garden out more often. Carry on! TTFN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *Hick *:bong:   I am High as Hell..How ya doing?



:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

:bong:


:bong::bong:


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Is everybody here ripped all the time? I peek through the door now and then, but I miss too much in between visits and it mostly goes over my head. I am curious about SM in the dog house. Where's the guff? I surely am not going to read 316 freakin' pages. I might need to check this part of the garden out more often. Carry on! TTFN


 
To answer your question, Yes I am. Not just in BHC but everywhere (good season)

SM is not in the Dog house. Someone just wanted to spank her. Perfectly normal adult behavior. Can't say it is an original idea. 

Hick was just putting his foot down because all this time he has been a mod made him forget how to have fun,

In fact me Hick and Mutt were toking a bowl while fishing in Oprah's koi pond and they told me how much they hate being mods. They feel like hall monitors. Even though they aren't in class they aren't playing hooky either. 

Hope this helps. I got 5 on it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hahahahahaha.  Aslan- you're definitely an interesting one.  

Hi benny.    Its pretty much mindless chatter, but I love hearing about the days of my fellow BHCers.  Kind of an insight into their lifes....kinda cool.

Hello everyone.

Been eating junk all day.  Must get to the gym tomorrow twice.  Hahahaha.  yea....not.  

Can someone bring me another beer please....

and my loaded bong.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

time to wake n bake ,,,:bong::bong:

*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

High ukgirl, how are u this morning?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

*ahh just in time SM 

carnt help with the beer but i have a few joints care to share one :48: 
fell asleep at the comp ,got to stop doing that :spit:

ohh guess its time to biu :bong:,*


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

:hubba: Good Morning Ladies. 

UKgirl420 6 in the morning I am impressed. I am early bird too. 

Don't get jealous SM you still iompress me.

SM humor is my way of coping. I have had some rough patches, bhut that doesn't give me the right to put negativity in the universe.
:bong1: :bong1:  here is one for each of you.


----------



## astrobud (Jul 15, 2009)

good morn bhc,90s and sunny here today. everyone please try not to get in any trouble while im at work, i must check my ladies b4 work. ill leave some :bong1: :bong1: for the board. have a nice day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

goodafternoon BHC 

another rainy but sunny day ,, can the rainclouds not just stay away for a few days at least :spit:

oh well  goodexcuse to stay in and biu 

:bong::bong::bong:

help yourself bongers :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

I am starting to sound like a broken record: Sunny and 66f

*4u2sm0ke* was a neg rep virgin.:rofl: You have been here a long time too. Congrats on making it this long

Are you counting down the days *UKgirl420*? The excitement must really be building now.

Built my fan holder for my light mover, this will allow my fans to move with my light mover and light.:yaybuy from ebay $80, dyi $32)

Got a lot of running around to do to day 
Gonna have to biu and go :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

Good Morning BHC..and you too *Hick*:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

goodmorning duck and 4u :ciao:


and duck yes it is 

:bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

ok bhcers its time to hit the shops 
suppose to be food shopping ,,but im feeling a pull towards the nicer kind of shopping ,,im sure i can find an excuse for a new pair of shoes or a bag ,,
maybe a :bong:will help keep me focused ,(,as i chant to my self must feed the kids must feed the kids )


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

well yes that last :bong: did the trick ,,,

i can indulge and buy take away on the way home  problem solved :yay:

i leave these up for you to share  :bong::bong::bong::bong:

see ya all later :bolt::lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers time to listen to the bubbles in your bong, music to get you over hump day:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

UKgirl few of these to maybe:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 

Sunny and 89f today with rain tonight plants will be lov'n that
eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow I feel naked just buried my last clone outside and now I have absolutely nothing inside growing. Been nearly a year. After rearranging the grow room(adding light mover, different ventilation) I am gong to have to get some BubbaKush Clones going and hopefully I will get a Blueberry female too for clones.

Well back to a good ole *BIU* session :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2009)

Heat wave commin' our way.  Didnt get below sixty last night (not good sign) and it is sposed to hit 103f.  I think they lie to us to keep the tourists comming.  Yesterday I had 104f and they called it 102 for my town.  Today they say 103, I am sure glad I will be heading out of town this morning.  Life must be a pickle (code word) if all I got to worry bout is the difference between the weather guys prediction and reality.  I guess it is the little things in life that make it exciting?  Went to the doc yesterday (speaking of life being a pickle).  Not fun.  This pain in my side, when I laugh, bend, sit, is prolly gonna be the Hep C comming out of remission.  Dang, I thot I beat that ten years ago .....would swear here a bunch but it is fruitless and pointless, not to mention in bad taste, and against the rules.  I await the special lab work and sonogram next week.  
But today....Reno here I come for a Birthday celebration with my daughter.  She decided to celebrate a month early.  I think I may change my Birthday to June, and have one in January too....lol.  Heck, I may even change my age.....Not, that is one thing I prolly wouldnt change.

No bongin' for me, going to a state my MJ card is not honored.  So hit those bongs double time and think of me loosing the lifes savings. lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

OK *tcbud* just for you :bong2::bong2:breath:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys and gals!

So my friend, shes kind of going thru a midlife crisis and has gotten a little wild....she is on the schools PTA.  The school is sending her 4 hrs away to a convention of other PTA moms.     The hotel is paid for.  She wants me to go along and keep her company.  Says her classes are short.  And I can sleep in, or lounge by the pool or hit the local shops.  Works for me.  Hahaha.  Its 2 streets away from the wild night life this city has.  We are gonna have so much fun!!!

So....

*Girls weekend next weekend!  Hehehehehe.  Can't wait.*

But what was kinda funny....as she was asking my hubby if I could go away that weekend with her, she then takes 3 new shirts out of her purse that look like stripper clothes.     Hubs is lookin at me, and me at him and all I can tell my friend is that I will be her chaperone that weekend and keep her in line.   

Crazy, crazy.

Hope she can hold her liquor unlike last Friday night. Ha ha ha ha ha.  Oh geez, what have I gotten myself into???

Ok, time to BIU and prepare myself....


----------



## Newbud (Jul 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wow I feel naked just buried my last clone outside and now I have absolutely nothing inside growing.


 
:giggle: duck the nudist gardener lol.

BIU BHC :bong1: :aok:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like your in for some fun SM :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like your in for some fun SM :giggle:


 
or babysittin.   



hahahahahahhaha.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :giggle: duck the nudist gardener lol.
> 
> BIU BHC :bong1: :aok:


 
Minimizes chances of contaminating the room:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like your in for some fun SM :giggle:


 
I am finding out I may be in for more then I bargained for.  :holysheep: 

She just called to say she bought us pairs of remote-controlled vibrating panties for the trip and she wants to trade remotes.   Ummm uhhhh....??????

For once I am speachless.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

That paints quite the picture!

      :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

I am all over the place on that one


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe I can remove the battery from mine and she'll never know.  

Or not.

LMbo.

Crazy crazy!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am finding out I may be in for more then I bargained for.  :holysheep:
> 
> She just called to say she bought us pairs of remote-controlled vibrating panties for the trip and she wants to trade remotes.   Ummm uhhhh....??????
> 
> For once I am speachless.




:confused2: never even heard of something like that. Why don't ya just use your cell phones, on vibrate:rofl: .....Oh wait ...I got it .... A dog shock collar then you both can take turns pressing the button....You know pressing the button is the fun part:hubba:

Well back to my bong and BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

:giggle:  pcduck!!!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

On my last bringe/ visit through baltimore I spent time in the red light district. You would be amazed at the latest and greatest in vibratory toys.  If my girl get one of those i am on the couch. 

Mom, why not. Sounds like your friend wants more than just your company.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Mom, why not. Sounds like your friend wants more than just your company.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


 
This mama don't play that way.   

But I guess pushing the buttons could be a little fun.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats probably what she is thinking too.:hubba: 

smiling leads to liking, liking leads to...:hubba: 

I am just being silly Mom. Your friend sounds like fun. Enjoy!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, better change the subj.  We don't wanna get in trouble again.  

Anyone as stoned as I am?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok, better change the subj.  We don't wanna get in trouble again.
> 
> Anyone as stoned as I am?





Let me check







Sure am :rofl:...:bolt::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok, better change the subj. We don't wanna get in trouble again.
> 
> Anyone as stoned as I am?


 

Working on it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

:bong: 

have a good trip tc and fingers crossed teh hep c hasnt returned :spit:

Hmm ive heard about them PTA moms :giggle: im sure you will have a good time SM ,,:hubba:

biu :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Hmm ive heard about them PTA moms :giggle: im sure you will have a good time SM ,,:hubba:*


 


That is just what I was thinking:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm ive heard about them PTA moms :giggle: im sure you will have a good time SM ,,:hubba:
> 
> *




And what have you heard?:hubba::hubba::rofl::rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

:giggle: now that would be telling ,,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

*Seattle *checking in at 4:20:bong:



:ciao:  *Hick*..How the Hell are you?  you ready to join our "*STUPID*"  club yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Let me check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Seattle *checking in at 4:20:bong:
> 
> 
> 
> :ciao:  *Hick*..How the Hell are you?  you ready to join our "*STUPID*"  club yet?







			
				Gary Coleman on Different Stokes said:
			
		

> Who ya calling Stupid,... Willis?



:rofl::rofl:*BIU.....BIU*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha pcduck!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Hick cannot join till he shows his bong/water pipe/something just like the rest of us did, then he has to pm *TOA* with his *BHC #* just like the rest of us...You know rules are rules.:rofl: But if he follows the rules, we would be most fortunate if he were to join our little :bong1:hitting club

Now back to my BIU session:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

He aint gonna join...hes a party pooper:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

:ciao:*  Tehran, Iran*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *Saint-Denis, Reunion (French)*   it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> http://www.glass-pipes-water-bongs.com/
> 
> :ciao: *Hick*...pick one of these out ill get it fer you..oh wait Giveing is against the rules..Sorry your loss:giggle:
> 
> ...


 
Great find on the bongs!!!  

Why do you want to poke the Bear. He is letting us be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats everyones sign?


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Whats everyones sign?


Capricorn- Me, jesus, Al Capone


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Good evening good evening to all! Sm, do you mean astrological sign?  If so, I'm a Gemini.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

*im a leo  *


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

:ciao:
:bong:
...  i need a new stem piece for me 4-footer.  any donations?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, astrological sign.  

I am a scorpio.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

Cancer here, but I was born a month and a half late, so I should of been a Gemini...
my poor poor mother...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

No kidding ish.  You were just all warm and cozy in there eh?


----------



## Newbud (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a no smoking sign, ironic huh


----------



## astrobud (Jul 15, 2009)

man you guys have been busy sense i went to work this morning . sm and friend on the loose, sounds like trouble. did you have that talk with her when you gave her that spanking duck? worked my butt off today, least things are picking up   im kinda worn out so lets biu then off to bed b4 long
btw im a vergo


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

biu astro ,,:bong:

goodnight :bongin:


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No kidding ish.  You were just all warm and cozy in there eh?



I was trying to wait for MJ to be legalized before I came out, but moma said NO.   :angrywife:    :cry:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, astrological sign.
> 
> I am a scorpio.


 
Not that hard to guess just by reading your posts:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Not that hard to guess just by reading your posts:hubba:


 
How so?


----------



## White Owl (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, astrological sign.
> 
> I am a scorpio.


 
GEMINI here!

So this is from the BOTH of ME!


:bong1:  :bong1:  

:bong2: :bong2: 

:bongin: :bongin:    :ciao:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How so?


 

Strong, intelligent, suggestive!!!!!!! The typical Scorpio traits:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Take your pick *SmokinMom*:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> man you guys have been busy sense i went to work this morning . sm and friend on the loose, sounds like trouble.


 
Nothing we can't handle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU :bong: :bong: 
come and:fly: with me
have a :bong1: :tokie: with me

you know who you are so take a :chillpill:  
eace:


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 15, 2009)

:bongin:   Ok good evening everyone.  So I got some input on how to join this fine club: so I picked a number, edited my sig. and am now showing you all fine folks our 2 most fav. pieces that we have at the moment.:bong:  Hope you all like.  :dancing:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Ozzy, how have you been?  You've been a little quiet around these parts.

I got a pic for you.  I googled black hair and blue eyes and look who turned up.....hahahahahha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome djs, I love your bongs.  Hit that short one for me next time will ya.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 15, 2009)

No Problem!! Can most defininetly do!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent!!!

My arms are too short to hit that other one...LOLOL.

I am at a friends and she keeps feeding me drinks.  1st a margarita and now its vodka and cranberry juice...

Fancyin another smoke.



Who's in?

xxoo


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 15, 2009)

We'll join ya. Ya my lungs are to small for the big one that is why that is his and the little one is hers. LOL


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

welcome djmaverick 

are you a gemini  or are there 2 of you  his/hers using the name 

any way 
:bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Excellent!!!
> 
> My arms are too short to hit that other one...LOLOL.
> 
> ...


 
I am in! Is this that the friend that wanted to do thing with the things at the place?:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 15, 2009)

*420 UK time 

BIU

:bong::bong1::bong::bong2:*


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

djsmaverick said:
			
		

> :bongin: Ok good evening everyone. So I got some input on how to join this fine club: so I picked a number, edited my sig. and am now showing you all fine folks our 2 most fav. pieces that we have at the moment.:bong: Hope you all like. :dancing:


 
Welcome!:48:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *420 UK time *
> 
> *BIU*
> 
> *:bong::bong1::bong::bong2:*


 
I like you


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> welcome djmaverick
> 
> are you a gemini  or are there 2 of you  his/hers using the name
> 
> ...


 

:rofl:  no not a gemini, it would have to be the latter of 2 of us using the same name. It would be a husband/wife team. :bong1:


----------



## ishnish (Jul 16, 2009)

:bong2:  :bong:
:bong:  :bong2:
.....  what's 'BIU'?


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2009)

Good morning BHC....71f and cloudy this morning...supposed to get some thunderstorms today... Hope everyone has a great day...off to work we go...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 69f, the rain we were suppose to get went north and south of me Gonna have to water the garden



			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> .... what's 'BIU'?


 *B*ong *I*t *U*p

Well I guess I might as well do a quick biu and then go water the garden:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

djsmaverick said:
			
		

> :rofl: no not a gemini, it would have to be the latter of 2 of us using the same name. It would be a husband/wife team. :bong1:


 
ohh cool  ,,welcome to the both of you then 

goodmorning BHC 

overcast and a little damp this afternoon :ignore: 

:bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

73 degrees Thank god!

Work till 12, walk dog, poker game


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Whats everyones sign?


 




Peace  and :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC  Happy Wednesday  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

420 somewhere :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Great find on the bongs!!!
> 
> Why do you want to poke the Bear. He is letting us be.


 

Yeah  for Now..Untill he gets his shower cap  in a bunch:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

goodmorning 4u :heart:

have a good day 

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

oh it that time again 420 somewhere :giggle:

ill guess time for 1 more :bong:
its 2 20 pm and time to get my day started  
hmm kids claimed they were to sick for school ,,but as soon as it was to late to go in ,,the boy  dissapears to his friends and the little one is bouncing around demanding entertaining ,,,looks like ive been had again 

ill leave these up for the next bhc er to come along 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers time to BIU 

SM I'm virgo

4u nice link for glassware. A guy I know works at Blinko glass and is planning to start a blowing work shop at his home. Sould like my next hobby.

:ciao: djsmaverick :48::bong1: :bong1: 

UKgirl stoners are easy to fool  kid play you like a violin(fiddle over here)

Sliding your all's way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 16, 2009)

:ciao: BHC 

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:48: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

Morning....well, there is a little bit left.  Its 11:43am.  

My right hip and leg are sore.  I wonder if I fell in my drunkeness last night.  

I need to go back to bed.

Ow my head.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

ozzy- did ya like yer picture?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2009)

:headbang2: Use to have a poster with about the same pict 1984-5 somewhere in there.:headbang:  the ultimate sin album 

:bong: :bong: TIME to BIU and finish to new grow room a stereo case:hubba: these are the plants to be grown in it 2 misty X blue moonshine hope at least 1 is female

Next :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

Post # 6360


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

The babies are beautiful ozzy.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 16, 2009)

Good day everyone!! :bong:  Guess it's time to wake anbake as they say.  So my husband wanted me to show you all his new piece.  Now I realize that it is not a bong but it's cute anyways. Hope you all like it to.  :clap: 

:watchplant: Off to the garden I go. First veggies/fruits and then to my indoor garden.  



eace: :bong2: :ciao:  Talk with ya all later. 





:bong: :bong:  For those to join in on the first toke of the day (at least for us)


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: 


YYYYYEEEEAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am there Mr. McElroy. I am so there!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

May wanna edit that aslan.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

hows that Smokin:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> hows that Smokin:hubba:


 
mucho better aslan.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2009)

aslan said:
			
		

> I am there Mr. McElroy. I am so F:giggle: :giggle: kin there!





			
				aslan king said:
			
		

> hows that Smokin:hubba:




 Didn't we just get thumped for posting around the rules? :confused2::chuck:




			
				Rules of MariP said:
			
		

> *1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


 
*aslan*
Do we really need *Hick* babysitting us because we cannot follow a simple rule?


:bolt::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 16, 2009)

I am poking the Bear on that one. In my altered state, I kind of like the creativity shown. I am going to PM the big guy and see what he says. 

PCduck- i thank you for bringing that to my attention!:headbang2: 


 :bong1:  This one is for you!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

goodevening BHC 

mom has your head recovered yet ? did you find out if you fell over or not :giggle:

:bong::bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello hello everyone!! How are you UK?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

hello cadlakmike 

hmmm i think im :stoned: :giggle:

:bong1::bong1:


how is everyone else


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> mom has your head recovered yet ? did you find out if you fell over or not :giggle:
> 
> :bong::bong:


 
I have no idea what I did last night.   

I feel cruddy but it's also that time of the month.   

Don't cross me boys.  :chuck: 

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU if the server will let you :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

Have a drink with me cracked the top on a bottle of 10yr old oak aged moonshine be some drinking around here tonight uncle and me argueing about the new computer after taking clones today he now knows hes lost.

well the :tokie: :tokie: are rolled for now check in later will post pict of clones when not PUI eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

When will you get the new computer ozzy??

I may go take a little nap.  It's too early to go to bed, its 9:30 pm.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2009)

:ciao:*BIU...BHC* :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

*420 UKtime 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2009)

SM I Gotta harvest clones first 10 to 12 weeks cfl's are slow budding growth imo

I gotta them rolled this ones :tokie: lit so pass it along 

:48::bong1::bong1::bong::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2009)

So much for a nap I am gonna go smoke.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

hahah just realised we are on page 321  

Must be a sign to have extra hits :bong::bong::bong:
                                                 :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, just watering as temps hit 103 again and I thought I'd stop in to share a sample BIU!! 
Watching my girl! :watchplant: Not much long until those trichs change and its harvest time! :farm: Meanwhile...Here's a sample!: :bongin: :hubba: :stoned:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:     WWWWWHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:bong: :bong: :bong: 4U


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

Man that sample was so SWEEEEEET! 


:rofl: :stoned: and feeling :aok: 

Here's another it was that good!

:48: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just watering as temps hit 103 again and I thought I'd stop in to share a sample BIU!!
> Watching my girl! :watchplant: Not much long until those trichs change and its harvest time! :farm: Meanwhile...Here's a sample!: :bongin: :hubba: :stoned:


 
This sample was of MARY (TW) I have updated pics in my signature grow journal link.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

happy friday BHC ers 

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

*Good Friday Morning BHC:ciao:*

66f and rain, my gals are loving it


Here are some :bong1: to start the weekend right.:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello  BHC...For everyones info...


Alterateing foul language to bypass the filters is prohibated..and if those that keep it up..This thread will be closed...and I will no longer want to be a part of this..This club has been going for a while with no  problems..I and Trillion of Atoms  would like it to carry on..Picking on Hick  by  Breaking the rules is only going to get ya banned and or this thread closed.  I thaught i was doing a good job  monitoring this thread..But  I suppose not good enough for people to care..



:ciao:  BHC  :bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2009)

:ciao: Hey everybody have a great Friday
:shocked:  mine has started out bad. Was out checking plants in the woods earlier and found a BEAR(200lb to 300lb class head starting to outgrow the ears it is a harvestable bear) eating one patch.
Did the dumbest thing I have done in awhile:doh: hollored and threw rocks at it. Bear reared up and growled, And I screamed waved my walking stick at him, guess I was bigger, he ran one way and I went the other. Know where my bear hunting area will be this year though. :hubba: the chicken wire around the plants to protect from deer and rodents was nt notices by the bear.

 FYI bears like Purplebud.

time to BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bong:

PS if I would have typed in the langauge I was using hick and mutt and MarP would ban themselfs and the filters would be burnt out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

Hahahahahaha ozzy!  A bear!!  Dang!

I just woke up.  It's early, its 10 am.  

My daughter has been bugging me to take her to the mall for a smoothie.  Todays the day.  

Maybe hubs will take them to the drive in tonight to see Harry Potter and I'll get the night off.  One can hope!!!   

BIU everyone.

SM


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

wow a bear 

*Ozzy* by the sounds of it, you are gonna have to start packing when checking the crops.

*SM* Could there be a little shopping involved too?:laugh:

Better BIU before the mall too.:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2009)

*pcduck*gonna start carrying a switch "Matthew switchback" that is. Headed to the bow shop now to get it tuned up and buy a dozen arrow and broadheads.

SM don't max the credit cards


----------



## aslan king (Jul 17, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC'ers. Before I start let all have a :bong:


I have been to the mountaintop and sat indian style at the feet of the burning bush awaiting his ruling. It is as follows:

From the Marijuana Passion Forum , Book Hick, Chapter 1

Quote:

1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.  

what do you think...



Authority figures that don't pay me usually regret asking me my thoughts but, Mr. Hick is a special case. As promised, I will change my posting. 
BIU:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I been working on my light mover today and got my fans mounted. I am doing a trial run right now If this works for me, it should free up some extra space, by getting rid of the large oscillating fan that I had in there. What does the *BHC* think,? Will it work?

I think I will hit my :bong1: and go watch:laugh:

*BIU everyone*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

*Ozzy* I hope that the bow and arrow can stop a charging bear, especially when you come back to take his stash.:rofl: I myself would rather have my trusty Super Redhawk when engaging an irate bear when taking his stash.

Or maybe leave him a few special brownies and he will leave the rest alone.

Or just sit back And BIU and watch.:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well I been working on my light mover today and got my fans mounted. I am doing a trial run right now If this works for me, it should free up some extra space, by getting rid of the large oscillating fan that I had in there. What does the *BHC* think,? Will it work?
> 
> I think I will hit my :bong1: and go watch:laugh:
> 
> *BIU everyone*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
I started using an ocillating fan because I was told it would stimulate stem thickness. Would it have the same effect from above? Slow evaporation too????????????


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Good afternoon BHC'ers. Before I start let all have a :bong:
> 
> 
> I have been to the mountaintop and sat indian style at the feet of the burning bush awaiting his ruling. It is as follows:
> ...



The last time someone asked what I thought on this subject and the members that violate it..It got ugly, naming calling, members getting banned and so forth. This is a touchy rule at MP for some reason that I cannot understand why since it is quite easy to follow. With that being said I think it would be better to just follow the simple rule and leave all the drama in the other threads and preferably on a totally different web site. 

I enjoy _*MariP*_ for what it is, not for what members want it to be.

Now I really thought way to hard on that :rofl: We need to keep it simple and just a BIU and enjoy our little BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> I started using an ocillating fan because I was told it would stimulate stem thickness. Would it have the same effect from above? Slow evaporation too????????????



I don't know *aslan*, but I am gonna find out. I think that all you need is some air movement does not matter if from top or sides. Some growers have fans on ceiling oscillating. 

Gonna biu it up now :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:


420 somewhere ,:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:*


----------



## Newbud (Jul 17, 2009)

:ciao: BHC 
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
eace: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, just checking in.

Havent smoked yet today but I will very soon.  I may drag out the bong.


----------



## astrobud (Jul 17, 2009)

hello bhc, im with duck on the bears, id have to carry some firepower. its been storming all afternoon here, its about gone now. duck the light mover looks like it should do the trick   sm dont spend all your money at the mall  i just spent 500 bucks getting my truck fixed, power sterring pump and gear box :shocked: aslan, as long as the plants are moving around a little its doing ok    heres a special :smoke1: for the bhc :48: sm if you may give it the spark.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> it is called bong hrh
> 
> looks like these
> View attachment 121176
> you smoke out of them ,,,gets you a real nice buzz :giggle:


 
Thanks ukgril.  i dont thenk I saw one b4.

i wonder if they can be find here wheer I lived.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

and i votes other on the pole.  I think it shal be dun at midnite 12 and noon Everyday.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

if you cannot buy one ,,hrh ,,which im sure you will be able too ,,,use  online ordering 

oh 420 ...biu :bong::bong1:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

what is hrh ukgil?

Thans 4 helping.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

BIU + Bubba/Kush + Durban Poison = :stoned:



:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> what is hrh ukgil?
> 
> Thans 4 helping.


 
*I dont think you need a bong to get high :ignore: *

*hrh=her royal highness ,:giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

hrh = Her Royal Highness:rofl: here hrh do this :bong1:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

oh i get now.  man i fell a dummy.  Thansk for filling me up!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

*outta curiosity what part of the world are you from HRH *


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

pssst, girl-she's not really the queen! lol


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

south america Ukgir, wher are you form?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

im from the UK 

ohh i need to biu ,,,:hitchair: :rofl:

:bong::bong: here hrh join me for one of these ,,just let your mind wander you may get some clarity


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jul 17, 2009)

thast in england i think?

thanks u again!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

*BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> and i votes other on the pole. I think it shal be dun at midnite 12 and noon Everyday.


 
  Pole?

Anyhoo- beer #1, down the hatch.  

Sneaking out to the garage now.  Maybe I will then understand some of these BHC posts that right now are making no sense.  

Whos next?


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

:giggle: Yeah Me Too!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Gotta BIU for that one!


:bong2: :bong2: 

And pass it to the rest!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> pssst, girl-she's not really the queen! lol


 
:spit: 

I feel much better.    Who wants it?  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

Just checked out my vegetable garden we hit 109*F today. :holysheep: 

My girls have airconditionig, but my veggies suffered even lost some zucchini.

:fid: 


So let us just smoke another one just like the other one!
:bong1: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

:watchplant:


:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 17, 2009)

gardens looking amazing 4u 
looking very dense in there :bong:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks nice!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

"clarity" is that allowed here? I thought it was a wine. Red maybe,lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> That looks nice!


 



Thanks and welcome to the club..:bong:  i have a few ?  if ya dont mind...


1..are you Male/female...or Hermie:spit:  

2.  are you USA?  its okay if not..I will still like ya..

3..How did ya pick ya screen name?

Thanks again..smoke on:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *benny*..look up at that FAT  Ladie I have..she is well over 8 feet tall  and 7 feel wide..thats the crystal i was telling ya about..i dout it will finish  due to mold here..Have a nice night..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow 4u, I didn't realize you lived in the jungle!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

:ciao:  *Casablanca, Morocco*  it's 420  :bong:


*The Royal Highness*....Please show pic of :bong1:  and chose a #  and place in signature..Thanks..and welcome..


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks and welcome to the club..:bong: i have a few ? if ya dont mind...
> 
> 
> 1..are you Male/female...or Hermie:spit:
> ...


 
No I don't mind, if you don't mind that I don't answer? HA HA just kidding.

1. I am a Female. Guess I should join the female growers group as I have females growin too.

2. I Live in a very hot area of Sunny California, US of A.

3. I use White Owl as they are rare and unique like Me.
Also it's fitting because Owls are a symbol of Wisdom, & since I am going White from my Wisdom it works. LOL

:fly: ING :bong1:  HITS 4u2sm0ke


----------



## astrobud (Jul 18, 2009)

good morn bhc i hope all had a nice night, nice looking forest in the yard you have 4u. well i must get ready for work, ill catch up w/ u/ guys later. save some bongs for me


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Extremely sunny and 65f, suppose to only get to mid 70's

I am gonna start my Saturday with a BIU session then going out for breakfast.:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

:ciao:  and good Saturday *BHC*...Im off to work  after a few :bong1:


sunny 85f  

Take care and be safe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

goodmorning/afternoon BHC 

and a happy saturday to everyone    rain again here 

Lets start it off with a few of these :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

Good morning BHC 70f and plenty of sunshine...I hve no idea why I am up at 8:20 in the morning considering I went to bed only 5 hours ago. 

Got some outdoor gardening to do today...my raspberry plant is not doing so well...  I think it needs some acid to be added to the soil...

Everyone enjoy your day even those of you that hve to work today...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Just went and did a quick check of my garden

All I want to do is stroke her stems and sniff my fingers, they be smelling real nice out there.

Looks like the Purple Bud that is all purple is a female:yay: my other Purple Bud plants look like regular mj. I think I may take some clones of that girl :hubba: :hubba:

BIU:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

I do the same thing Duck...I find myself molesting the buds and then smelling my fingers in ecstasy...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 18, 2009)

Morning, BHC!
Got back last evening, Hope all is well in the BHC.

I do the same, stroking the girls, holding their soft leaves in my hand.  Sometimes I pinch their pre-flowres, just to get an idea what their eventual buds will smell like.  Sometimes, when it is really hot out, I can catch the garden aroma comming into the house thru the cooler.  Makes me real happy knowing soon that will be a bud smell too.
Have a great day,
Morning temp 60f, projected outside temps 108f or in that ball park.  Heat wave city here!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

Morning BHCers time to smoke up:bong::bong::bong1::bong1:

Yes duck I will carry a 44 mag, but only use if needed. I took my old Oneida X80 to the bow shop and tuned her  up to. I have taken 3 bears with her and never had a bear go more that 5 steps. But the old 44 is on my side just in case.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *benny*..look up at that FAT  Ladie I have..she is well over 8 feet tall  and 7 feel wide..thats the crystal i was telling ya about..i dout it will finish  due to mold here..Have a nice night..:bong:



Holy smokes 4u, she is a beauty. BBW! She has me beat in 2 categories. Don't you just love the look of giant mj plants? Yours are very impressive, imitating a friendly hedge around your place. Nice work. I know what you mean about the mold. I am not expecting to get anything from my Thai SS either, unless I get very lucky with the weather. My entire outdoor grow is one big experiment for next year. Got to go dig some holes for a stealth fence I need to put up this weekend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

pcduck- thats excellent about the purple!!!

astro, ozzy, 4u, white owl, aslan, ukgirl, hamster lewis and everyone else on the BHC-

*Have GREAT daze!!!*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow am I :stoned:

Hey* SM* check this out sunny and only 69f.


Where has my summer gone? If I would have known we were going to have a cool summer, I could have gotten another crop of Bubba/Kush off.  Oh well,  I think I will just BIU and watch some more of the British Open. Did I tell ya I am :stoned:?:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Bite me pcduck.  

As I sit and wither away in my 100+.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey SM you can keep those 100+ temp  it's to hard to keep ice in the bong 

Cloudy and 71 F here

Time for some afternoon delights:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :bong1: 

:48: eace:


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: Hey SM you can keep those 100+ temp  it's to hard to keep ice in the bong
> 
> Cloudy and 71 F here
> 
> ...


Hey Ozzy..that's why I bought this last night online....




Here is the description:The Bushmaster liquid ice bong is the latest innovation in ice cooling technology. The liquid contained in the shaft of the bong will go right down to 0°C without expansion, which means no more mess with ice notches or having to keep the freezer stocked with ice! 

Just pop the bong in the freezer for 10-20 minutes (It's that quick!) and its ready for use, with a nice clean cool smoke.

This product also has an Australian style double wide down pipe with lift off bowl and carb (rush hole).

My current Bong (Yo Adrian) has an ice catcher but it is so warm in the summer that the ice melts too fast...Got this new one for 23 bucks US..on everyonedoesit.com


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey 4u I just posted pict of the clones in the bet.

I have a question is there a better operating system than Windows Vista? I was playing with a new computer that had it and I thought it was not worth the hype. 

Nice find Ham.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Not a fan of Vista but its what I got.  I just deal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Love the bong hamster!!

I ordered a pipe from that site a few years ago.  You'll get a couple fun freebies.


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

I like XP way more then Vista...actually thinking of pulling Vista off the laptop and installing XP instead...


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks SM...that site is great...I can not even come close to those prices at my local head shops...hell they charged me 25 bucks just for a stem for my current bong...the only thing that sucked was I tried ordering beans as well but they made me remove them because I live in the US...lame


----------



## astrobud (Jul 18, 2009)

nice looking peice hamster, how does it smoke? its partly sunny, about 88f weve had over 5 inchs of rain in the last 2 nights, should get a break for a couple days. i know its wet out. lets biu, going to sit outside and cook on the grill :hubba: oh lets not forget the beer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

BIU Time


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bite me pcduck.
> 
> As I sit and wither away in my 100+.




Be wary of what you wish for:hubba:


:rofl::rofl:


Nice piece *Hamster Lewis* be sure to let us know how it works when you get it:aok:


*BIU, BIU, BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

:giggle: 

I need to go shopping for a new outfit for next weekend.  But I don't have great fashion sense.   My friend has offered to come along, but I don't like how she dresses either.     Its funny, while out yesterday I kept gravitating towards the same stuff that I already have a closet full of.   

Help!

I need a wardrobe specialist...or something.  And more $$ while were at it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey 4u I just posted pict of the clones in the bet.
> 
> I have a question is there a better operating system than Windows Vista? I was playing with a new computer that had it and I thought it was not worth the hype.
> 
> Nice find Ham.


 


Im not Happy with Vista myself..i would rather have XP..You have one picked yet?  will Uncle let ya take pics of his crapy plants:rofl:  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone watch the show called  " Brain Rush"? on cartoon network..(  Yes i am an Adult:giggle)

its where you ride roller coasters and answer trivia question to win money..one  kid is screaming the whole time  and cant answer ..:rofl:  I cant stop laughing...to funny

okay  wheres my lighter..I wanna fill *Hamster Lewis* New Bong  and give her a Rip:lama:  


:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahaha yes 4u I have seen that show.  I would soooo totally suck if I was playing.  I love coasters, but trying to remember what you see, etc...no way Jose!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't say that I have *4u2sm0ke*. Does not come back on till 11pm tonight.

I want to BIU with that :bong1: of Ham's too


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I do the same thing Duck...I find myself molesting the buds and then smelling my fingers in ecstasy...


 
EEEWWWW! O.K. now that just sounds alot like Puberty.   


LOL I do it too!!!!!

Passing the :bong1:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bite me pcduck.
> 
> As I sit and wither away in my 100+.


 
You are not alone SM I too am melting in 107*F today and my air conditioner doesn't even feel cool! I sit under a tree in a 35ft pop-out trailer and the metal walls are so hot outside I can't even touch them. I have to put thick cardboards in all my windows wrapped in foil. It gets bad out here & I really get a good understanding of how my girls feel in their grow box all closed up & in the dark. LOL  


Oh well what you gonna do???

BIU  :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: & :fly: thru the Day!


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to say :ciao: 


Here is a :joint4: all you :stoned: stoners out there on this EXTREMELY HOT California Day! 

:bongin: it up with you

 live in eace: 

It's 4:20!!        :ciao:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say :ciao:
> 
> 
> Here is a :joint4: all you :stoned: stoners out there on this EXTREMELY HOT California Day!
> ...


 
Hey somebodies clock is off cuz my computer, phone, tv, all said 4:20 but the post is 4:10 Whats up with that?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hey somebodies clock is off cuz my computer, phone, tv, all said 4:20 but the post is 4:10 Whats up with that?



Just one more idiosyncrasy that we love about *MariP* 

Time to BIU on the 20 here:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just one more idiosyncrasy that we love about *MariP*
> 
> Time to BIU on the 20 here:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
:giggle: 

My clock reads 6:43 pm...good time for a smoke.  

My fam is at the movies, just me and the lil one.  And he'll be going to bed soon I hope.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> My clock reads 6:43 pm...good time for a smoke.
> 
> My fam is at the movies, just me and the lil one.  And he'll be going to bed soon I hope.




My clock reads... BIU... good time for a :bong1:

My Family is tied up outside on his leash. He goes to bed when ever he wants.

I am really :fly:  SM what should I smoke? Durban Poison or Bubba/Kush?

Just funnin with ya SM


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

goodevening BHC 
its 420 BIU :bong::bong:

ohh and help ya selves to some of the rain i keep gettin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

I would welcome the rain.  Send it to Texas.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2009)

Reminds me of that song by the  Eurythmics with Anne Lennox.

_Here Comes the Rain Again_ I like that song

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

oops it that time again 420 

:bong::bong::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Reminds me of that song by the  Eurythmics with Anne Lennox.
> 
> _Here Comes the Rain Again_ I like that song
> 
> BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:



I need to stick a hot poker thru my eye and into my brain....I was thinking of the Milli Vanilli song Blame it on the rain...god I hate that song....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey BHC ers BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1::ccc::ccc::48::joint::tokie:

:48:eace:

FYI It's always 4:20 somewhere so don't be afraid to BIU


----------



## White Owl (Jul 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I would welcome the rain. Send it to Texas.


 
Sorry SM but if your in Texas you need to hunker down cuz this heatwave I am in is gonna be moving out and heading your way! Here in California our highs have peaked 115* with this High Pressure system. Good Luck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Yuck WO don't tell me that.

I am packing up and moving to the east coast...it is a little cooler there I think.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

some cold November Rain sounds great right now...

Is that better boys?  Some good ol G n R.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

SM GnR was a top hair band almost Heavy Metal

I may have to put up with rain but not seeing but 10 or so, day of +90 day is great for me. I hate the heat 60+ break out the shorts and t-shirts for me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't go dissin' GnR now Ozzy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

Green for the page



Happy Saturday night All:ciao:




UKgirl...:heart:   you ROCK !!!!  my little world


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wow 4u, I didn't realize you lived in the jungle!!


 



:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

:ciao:*  Midway, Midway Islands, United States*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Green for the page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
touche  :heart:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Green for the page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## White Owl (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yuck WO don't tell me that.
> 
> I am packing up and moving to the east coast...it is a little cooler there I think.


 
Yeah I was hoping more for out by the coast. Maybe Oregon it's really nice up there.  

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Praia, Cape Verde*   it's  4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kingston, Norfolk Island, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 19, 2009)

I figure it's gotta be 420 someplace all the time and it would be dissing them to not fire up, so I do out of respect. I may inhale


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I figure it's gotta be 420 someplace all the time and it would be dissing them to not fire up, so I do out of respect. I may inhale


 



:ciao:  it is 4:20  in  *Vladivostok, Russian Federation  *lets hit this :bong1:  in they Honor..shall we..and I know Ill inhale 



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

*benny*?    are you girls flowering outside now ?

:bong:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, Lil Bertha is half done and Mango is about 2 weeks in. All others are just growing. I only have short mothers and clones indoors, to stay legal.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

... and that tehy are. prolly why they dont get used very often LOL.  im a toke here an there kinda dude. not much for the 1/8 ounce bowl in one sitting  
 but when i get company or wat have ya. i break em out.
 2nd pic is wat im smokin tonite. teh hermie i chopped jsut to get me thru til full harvest. tehse just the smaller of the buds i chopped an quik dried teh past coupel days. got the bigger ones hangin in a box  in storage room :hubba: 
  but im here  4U  wats popin wit you all this beutiful evening?  how is wher eyou all at..


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

i'll think a BHC  number later i guess.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> ... and that tehy are. prolly why they dont get used very often LOL. im a toke here an there kinda dude. not much for the 1/8 ounce bowl in one sitting
> but when i get company or wat have ya. i break em out.
> 2nd pic is wat im smokin tonite. teh hermie i chopped jsut to get me thru til full harvest. tehse just the smaller of the buds i chopped an quik dried teh past coupel days. got the bigger ones hangin in a box in storage room :hubba:
> but im here 4U wats popin wit you all this beutiful evening? how is wher eyou all at..


 


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet   Nice piece..Most people use the post  #  they pic is in..well  I know me buddy *Duck* does..:ciao:  place that # in you signature  and welcome aboard  my friend..Im glad to have  ya in..here :bong1:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

man it felt like i went thru a dang meat grinder the past few weeks without nothin to smoke tho. herm, early/premature or not im still buzzin good lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> ...
> but when i get company or wat have ya. i break em out.:hubba:
> but im here 4U wats popin wit you all this beutiful evening? how is wher eyou all at..


 

okay  then  Break M out  cuzz here i come..:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

6156 it is then.  
  do i got msg trillions to have it put up or somethin?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

> okay then Break M out cuzz here i come


 my 2.5 foot triple perc one it scares me tho.  LOL no lie.  everytime i hit it i almost every time gotta exhale the 10 gallons air i inhaled before the smoke gets into the big chamber an percs then i gasp for the big pull and every time i exhale i get a dang head rush an stuff gets fuzzy like when ya stand up really fast an get dizzy an wat have ya.... lol
  weak lung i guess....    thin i need work my lungs out a lil more LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah  here hit this :bong:   just place that BHC # in you sig now  I  PMed Trillion 4u   you will fit right in my friend:ciao:  just hit the :bong1:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Yes, Lil Bertha is half done and Mango is about 2 weeks in. All others are just growing. I only have short mothers and clones indoors, to stay legal.


 


Sweet...I see ya been researching breading?  may I sugest  The breaders Bibble..and Happy growing



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> my 2.5 foot triple perc one it scares me tho. LOL no lie.


 




Let  me at it....:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> man it felt like i went thru a dang meat grinder the past few weeks without nothin to smoke tho. herm, early/premature or not im still buzzin good lol.


 


Im sorry to hear that Zip..you will bo  in loads of weed soon my friend..and dont go picking on that frog  okay..you can hold out..trust me..

I know a guy that knows a guy..that dates this girl...:giggle:


:bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

if you was here 4u i'd let ay have it for a small offer even.  honest i been tryin to sell it to few people but noone wants one that big LOL.  i hardly use it ever but i may fire it up tonite yet after my bowl gone tho.
  im not tryin to advertise the thing on here either  lol just sayin i prefer my smaller 12 inch double D one next to it. thats my baby there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Zip  *welcome  my friend..Happy smokeing:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

no worries  Zip...no  one  here thinking you offering...sale...I dont care for those show off bongs either..Mine are small..easy to conceale..I have younge ones and need to be inconspicuaious as posable..lol..try that with my Garden you say?   it is hard  but  doable..:lama:

:bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

> I know a guy that knows a guy..that dates this girl...


 :huh: lol
  dont worry i aint tuchin teh frog man.  the others will for sure be done before her im positive.
 if push comes to shove in 3 weeks i'll take just one more down if i absolutely have to. honest man i do got enough to get me a while on for sure. and either way they servin tehy purpose.
  but for the most part i had patience for bout 3.5weeks so anythin longer than that id say i'd give in LOL. i got nuff off the herm to get me by til then im sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *SmokeMom*...:bong:  You  been drinking tonight?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah  Herie weed aint bad..its better then haveing to buy it  IMO


smoke on:bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

> no worries Zip...no one here thinking you offering...sale...I dont care for those show off bongs either..Mine are small..easy to conceale..


true true.  i wanted one so bad as a ten growin up and when i had the opportunity to get it at the price i did new i couldnt pass it up an after i got it, talk bout crazy. felt like goin from drivin a gremlin or pinto to a dang bus. lol  

so wat kinda tree you tell ya lil ones  they are? LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey there zip, welcome to the BHC.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *SmokeMom*...:bong: You been drinking tonight?


 
Nope, not tonight.  

Just a wee bit high tho, and in the tub watching Incubus.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

I no  lie..sir...they are HEMP  plants:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

A dear friend of mine from high school found me on Facebook.  She lives an hour away from where we will be this coming up weekend on the girls trip.  She, her wife, and her parents will be taking me to lunch on Saturday.  I haven't seen them in 10+ years.

I will not be telling her about the underwear....hahahahahhaha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nope, not tonight.
> 
> Just a wee bit high tho, and in the tub watching Incubus.


 



You and that Incubus...:bong:  its Saturday Night and You aint drinking?  I thaught you and you vibrateing girlly  friend  was  hooking up:rofl:  How long a baths you take *Mom*?  does longer ones make you toes all wrinkkly like mine?  anywho..have a :bong1:  calling Me name :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

why not the underware?   what color  by the way:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

You're bad 4u .

And we ordered them online and they arent here yet.    Hopefully they get here before Friday....lmao.

Can we say lmao?  Since the a part is technically censored?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

who lost their underware  :hubba:  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh and I can spend hours in the tub.  If the water gets too cool, I drain a lil and re-add some hot.  My toes are immune to getting wrinkly now a days.

hahahahha.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

is this an x-rated thread lol.
  them some crazy underware SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> is this an x-rated thread lol.
> them some crazy underware SM.


 
Ok, lets get back to PG.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

welcome ,,zip to the BHC]

goodmorning 4U&,SM

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia*  Im smokeing one down under :bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

> Oh and I can spend hours in the tub. If the water gets too cool, I drain a lil and re-add some hot


 i was visualizin jessica rabbit in ya avatar .   wish i was a cartoon. roger never knew how lucky a rabbit he was lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> welcome ,,zip to the BHC]
> 
> goodmorning 4U&,SM
> 
> :bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


 



This Dam  Time Zone  ..My session was almost over..but Now  let me clean me :bong1:  The *UK*  has woken:giggle:


:heart::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Mornin ukgirl.  And here I thought you were busy feeling HRH.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> is this an x-rated thread lol.
> them some crazy underware SM.


 


Gotta  ya  into deep one now huh?   :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Mornin ukgirl. And here I thought you were busy feeling HRH.


 


Whats HRH?  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

:spit: 

Her royal highness.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

its so nice out tonite i think im a go outside for while an burn one .
  i'll be bak out to play after bit


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

:yeahthat: :bong:

edit more posts were added :giggle:

sm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Zip*...what State you live in...im  in Seattle..are you in the states?  How did ya come up with you name?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> oh i get now. man i fell a dummy. Thansk for filling me up!!


 
:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

Im in a Burn Ban  area:rofl:  

so  i suppose Ill have to wait


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Im lost.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

This DP is good stuff.

Someone better hold this.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 


who the hell is that dumb brod  *Mom*?  she sounds to be one silly girl..oh  maybe that is you Call girl:rofl:


sorry:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> This DP is good stuff.
> 
> Someone better hold this.
> 
> :48:


 



Thanks...Nice score *Mom...* you twist that up u self?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

She probably shouldnt be smoking, should she.  She could injure herself. :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks...Nice score *Mom...* you twist that up u self?


 
Nope, its loaded in a nice clean pipe.  Just changed the screen out today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41527




:rofl:  someone bump that one please..Im pee n  on me self..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nope, its loaded in a nice clean pipe. Just changed the screen out today.


 


Well then  pass it over...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nope, its loaded in a nice clean pipe. Just changed the screen out today.


 

them little pipes are nice  huh? I do prefer me :bong1:  well now i need to check on a Pumkin patch...if i can find it


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2009)

*Good Sunday Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 63f, the high is suppose to get to 74f, average high 84f.

Busy night at the clubhouse last night I see.

:welcome: *ZipFlip*  to the BHC


*BIU, BIU, BIU*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

> Zip...what State you live in...im in Seattle..are you in the states? How did ya come up with you name?


 that was nice i fell asleep out on my deck in the chair.. talk botu teh most epaceful sleep of my life . lol  
 im in upper midwest 4U.
 the name..?  friends called me zip for while short for zippy cuz i use to be hyper as a kid an still am even as im older lol. lil off in the head but aint we all in sum lil way.. LOL
  and flip idk... flipped out seemed to go catchy wit zip so ... liek teh caption below my name... "zipped up an flipped out"  lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

GONE FISHING




:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> GONE FISHING
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love seeing that sign.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

afternoon  BHC :ciao:
time for a few afternoon wake n bakes then off to mums for dinner :giggle:

have fun wetting the lines 4u :heart:

BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1:

ok time to :bolt: :lama:


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the BHC Zip...nice to hve you aboard....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers time for a bong break on this beautiful Sunday morn

Slide a few y'll way:bong1: :bong1:  :bong: 

Welcome aboard Zip :48::ccc:

Have a great day. I gonna shot some ballons with the bows spent $500 on tune-up and arrows and broadheads. Making a bear feeder to draw him in. Maybe able to hunt him earlier than ussual, neighbor call this morn and his strawberry patch(not really a patch it is 1/2 arce) was destroyed. He called the Gamewarden, who well be out monday. Neighbor is to old to hunt so he told me he would list me on his newsonce(?) permit:aok:

Smoke out :bong1::ccc:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 19, 2009)

hello bhc, welcome to the club zip heres one on me:bong1:  partly sunny 88
may get a little rain i wish it would wait a couple of days.be carefull with those bears ozzy. i think im gonna ride the mc for while.sm dont get hrh too high today. i dont think the highness part has anything to do with royalty if you know what i mean:rofl:  biu guys, talk to ya latr. maybe 4u will bring back some fish for supper


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You're bad 4u .
> 
> And we ordered them online and they arent here yet.  Hopefully they get here before Friday....lmao.
> 
> Can we say lmao? Since the a part is technically censored?


 
   Someone gave me negative rep for this post?

  I was asking a legit question.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

I woke at noon again.  I seem to be sleeping later and later...lmao.

But I get a true wake n bake today, hubs took the kids to the gym.

Smoke up everyone!!!

Have great daze!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2009)

I ask agian, how the heck to do give a negitive rep?

Hello SM, and welcome Zipflip.

Happy Sunday to you all....
I think I found the pleasure in killing things...maybe, was outside killing star thisels, enjoying it!  With a Weed Eater that is.....maybe it was using something called a Weed Eater that made me happy?
Bongin' it up here, out on the porch.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahahaha.

Getting ready for some retail therapy.  I need new outfits for my trip.



Travel pipe ready and willing...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

goodevening BHC :ciao:

to funny SM  did they give a reason why ? :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha.
> 
> Getting ready for some retail therapy. I need new outfits for my trip.
> 
> ...


 

hey pick me up on your way :hubba: i :heart: shoping :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

Gone Crabbing



just  caught the crab bait:rofl:  :ciao: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> to funny SM did they give a reason why ? :giggle:


 
Nope, they sure didnt.  Nada.

But I know it wasnt anyone from the BHC since we have no reps to give after all the thanking we do.  

Dang server.

LMFO.  (laughing my fanny off)


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a _lover_ not a hater *SM*:rofl: plus I am :fly::stoned: to care:laugh:

Now back to the BIU session :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodevening BHC :ciao:
> 
> to funny SM  did they give a reason why ? :giggle:




Maybe it was the color?....or....battery size:rofl::rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

:woohoo: at last all kids in bed and asleep 


Time for some serious bongin 

let the session begin :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 19, 2009)

:bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 20, 2009)

UKgirl, you never miss a 4:20:aok:
Morning Smoking sounds like you had a good weekend ;-)

Good morning BHC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bong::bong::bong:

Good weekend! I saw Ice Age in 3D!!! WHOOOOOAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a great time in history to be a stoner.

Movie quote,"Let me tell you the story of how I used a clamshell to turn a T-rex into a T-Rachael" -Buckwild

Back to the grind! Wish you all a good week!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 20, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Painterdude! Tell him how you really feel!
> 
> Painterdude you will be missed. I regret that in the time we had together I couldn't figure out how a painter DUDE got into the the Female grower group. At first I thought herme but based on your Avatar, you would have one heck of a self loathing complex. Be nice to Hick. He will let you back in. He just has to put his fun police jackboot down from time to time to maintain order. Can you imagine being the moderator for this crew. Herding stoned cats. I mean come on. Regular cats are bad enough. Please come back so we can find out what kind of San Fran tape job grower/ painter you are.
> I also want to know how I have more posts and thanks but he has 4 green bars and I have 3. What kind of operation is this. Where is the Mod when I need him/ her.
> ...


 
WELCOME BACK PAINTERDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Painterdue thanked me on this post. Painterdude you are a good sport. You can tell I meant no harm, it was really just one of those mornings.

Soooooooooo..... Painterdude what is the 411? You seem interesting tell us about yourself.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> White Owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC:ciao:*

63f and sunny.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

*goodmorning  BHC

sunny with the  immediate threat of rain :spit: 

first day of the school holidays and my kids have deserted me :bolt:
 time for a litle outdoor gardening 

and maybe a few of these :bong::bong: 
oh and would you look its 420 somewhere :giggle:

:bong::bong1::bong2:*


----------



## astrobud (Jul 20, 2009)

good day bhc, well we have showers and 85 today its supposed to rain off and on all week.sounds like it might be some alone time there uk girl, going crabbing today duck? guess ill go to town and do some work at my moms house, her being 74 she cant do it all  na, i help her as much as i can.lets do some of these b4 i go:bong: :bong: . later cats
oh its time to wake up sm


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good day bhc, well we have showers and 85 today its supposed to rain off and on all week.sounds like it might be some alone time there uk girl, going crabbing today duck? guess ill go to town and do some work at my moms house, her being 74 she cant do it all  na, i help her as much as i can.lets do some of these b4 i go:bong: later cats
> oh its time to wake up sm


 
Im getting fed up of alone time :ignore: ...,,,,

hope you get all the jobs done your mum wants  

and come on bhcer its time to wake n bake  

heres some to get ya all started 

:bong1::bong1::bong1:

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good day bhc, well we have showers and 85 today its supposed to rain off and on all week.sounds like it might be some alone time there uk girl, going crabbing today duck? guess ill go to town and do some work at my moms house, her being 74 she cant do it all  na, i help her as much as i can.lets do some of these b4 i go:bong: :bong: . later cats
> oh its time to wake up sm




Hey *Astrobud*, No crabs in the lake just perch, walleye, sturgeon, steelhead, muskie and bunch of other fish but no crabs. *4u2sm0ke* has crabs tho:rofl: but I think he get them from the Pacific Ocean:rofl:

Just got done watering the garden

Now I can BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

okay  update from yesturdays  day on the water...well I started out  on the Lake early  morning..this is my favorite time..just peacefull and relaxing..I caught  a lot  of smaller fish  think  they are blue gill..and some small bass..I am going to use these fellas for bait  in my crab pot..I hear chicken  being used and cat food..But  im a thinking they would preferr  some fresh water fish..after eating all that salty crap:giggle:  and set pots out Last Night..I will go  and try and find them today..Wish me luck..( not so much on the crabs..Finding them:rofl...I  am haveing a blast  learning  new Hobbies..and IMO..one can never have enough Hobbies..another nice day here in the pacific Northwest...85  and sun..will let ya know how the pots did tonight..need to get  my day started:bong:


enjoy  you Monday *everyone*  oh...and i seen my buddy  *Duck*..there..I didnt know you had kids:giggle:


also  tossing up a pic of  OUR  1Mountain here..:lama:  Mt. Rainier

and my  fishing :bong1:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke* has crabs tho:rofl:
> 
> Now I can BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


 


and they are starting to itch..can you recommend anything for them   other then  Butter


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...and i seen my buddy Duck..there..I didnt know you had kids



Shhh...I don't claim them once they leave the nest :rofl::rofl:

BIU ...*4u2sm0ke* Have a great day on the water and be safe:aok:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

> and they are starting to itch..can you recommend anything for them other then Butter



More butter, more better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Morning BHC ers Hope you all had a great weekend.
Sliding a few your alls way:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :tokie: :bong2: 

:48: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like it may be a _busy server_ Monday
I think I will just BIU, maybe later it won't be so bad:rofl:
:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 20, 2009)

wow:holysheep:  nice view 4u, ive been up to kent and seattle wa a few times, i used to drive big trucks in the 80s and i had family in kent, i love it up there, they even sent me a bottle of fresh ash from mt st helen . sorry for the mix up duck, all the places close to here are all fished out, i could go to the beach but i just dont care for that in my old age:spit:too much sand and salt, that and crabs scare me  . passing to the left now:48:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 20, 2009)

Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
It a gonna burn, give me music make me jump and prance
It a go done, give me the music make me rock in the dance

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning BHC, Sounds like you all are up and chipper today, cept SmokinMom, she is prolly still in the sack.*Waaaaaake UPPPPP MOM!!!*
60f now, 108f expected agian today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Morning BHC, Sounds like you all are up and chipper today, cept SmokinMom, she is prolly still in the sack.*Waaaaaake UPPPPP MOM!!!*.


 
I was just startin to stir about then.

Woke up at 6:45 am to go to the bathroom, hubs forgot to set his alarm so I got him up.  Had the bed to myself, I went back to sleep.  My big dog tried busting thru the door about 9 am waking me up again.  We had storms coming.  I laid in bed dozing, enjoying the rain.  Then at 11 my mom calls and the kids brought me the phone.   

And here I am.



Naptime!

Hahahhahaha.  JK.

Lunch 1st then its naptime.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Dubs!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Here Mom,:bongin: , I may not be able to pass it.....just a seck....:bongin: .....nope....:bongin: ....call me a bogart..cant pass.....


----------



## astrobud (Jul 20, 2009)

give it up tc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...I am starting to wonder if this is the Female club?  :rofl:  what  a place to be..sitting here with Good friends  and good weed..what else can one want:bong:

and Im with *tcbud  *today..This is all MINE!!!  Grow you own...or find someone that will 4u


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

only took me twenty minutes....to post that picture.  Dang....maybe I should pass this...:bong1:....hummmmm.... Nope...not passin:bong1: ....think I will get a neg i tive rep?  I want one...come on.....  nope.....keepin' :bong1: ...for now.
cant hardly type, but wont let :bong1: go....


----------



## painterdude (Jul 20, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> WELCOME BACK PAINTERDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Painterdue thanked me on this post. Painterdude you are a good sport. You can tell I meant no harm, it was really just one of those mornings.
> 
> Soooooooooo..... Painterdude what is the 411? You seem interesting tell us about yourself.



HI ASLAN KING, thanks for giving a rats rump about me, I really appreciate it, seems like we all need new friends and right now is the perfect time for your's truely

OK, you want to know about me, or a little bit perhaps?  I am a disabled veteran, Vietnam era, but the disability has nothing to do with the war.....I was a TEST SUBJECT on a secret project to design a SEAT for the Mercury Space Capsule....they were going to LAND the capsule in the desert instead of the ocean.....so.....they needed some G-force Impact Testing done....and they designed this deceleration sled called the 'Daisey'....it had a seat that moved like a gyroscope would, any position was possible...and the scientists were kind of SICKO'S.....they'd tilt the seat back about 10, 15, 20, 25 degrees.....and then they would turn in 10, 15, 20, 30, 45 degrees.....

The Daisey Sled rode on these two rails for about 300 plus feet.....and it would go about 30-40mph with absolutely no noise....and then it would stop in an inch an a half or less...and WHAM BAM THANK YOU MAM....it was over and you felt like a horse just kicked you or you just crashed your motorcycle into a brick wall at 100 mph...

They strapped us in with fighter jet seatbelts, so hard you could hardly breath

They shaved our heads and our chest for EEG hookups and EKG hookups

You had to save all your urine for 24 hours before the ride and 24 hours after the ride....they drew 10cc's of blood one hour pre-ride, one hour post-ride and 24 hours post-ride...and they did this with an 18 gauge needle so as not to disturb the RED BLOOD CELLS....

And we couldn't eat bananas and I never asked why..da

Worst ride was 39G's....that knocked me out and then I couldn't walk for awhile...

That all happened in the early 1960's, went to SEAsia in 1965 and came back to Strategic Air Command in Florida where we were arming our B-52's with nukes to blow Cuba into non-existance..

And in 1969 they kicked me out for being a fruitcake....

Anyways, discovered drugs when in Florida, went to a Jim Morrison concert in Coral Gables where he got arrested for diddling his guitar, did lots of LSD and pharmeceuticals to enhance the trips......do not recommend this as a lifestyle

Went to California, went to school for four years to study art and eventually found Oregon in the middle 1970's....and my plan is to die here whenever....

Wife doesn't smoke the herb, have no one to get high with, so I don't get ripped very often.....but it is nice to smoke some White Widow from an old college friend and have a Gin and Tonic or two Gin and Tonics...

I don't do well with authority figures, hence my problem with Hick's remarks about the Club.....I just have to be more clever in jousting with the Mods......

I do all my art now using computer software, Corecl Painter X...no mess, no fuss....and you can erase with a 'doink' of the finger....

All my existing friends DO THINK I AM CRAZY, but I am a bi-polar on meds, and I am mostly level headed unless someone pushes the wrong buttons.....hope I didn't get too carried away with info......love and peace, painterdude

Did this drawing after some Kush.....


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

I been bogarting this :bong1:  all morning, You want some?  It is fresh packed with Pot of Gold,:aok:.

Dang, that was some test subject you were.  What a life, glad you found Oregon, they wouldnt let me stop in the late seventies on my way to Seattle.  Wow on all you done before you got a grey hair. Welcome back.  Where you been?  On Vacation?:confused2: jk.
Here, take this:bong1:, I got to get something done round here.....been here all morning....did I say that already?


----------



## astrobud (Jul 20, 2009)

wow painterdude, my dad told me stories about some wild stuff in nam in the mid 60s, man my hats off to ya:aok: . lets biu:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome back painterdude:ciao:
Nice autobiography.
But why joust with the mods, when it is more fun to follow a few simple rules and do bong rips with your friends
With that being said and done, I am doing this :bong1: rip to start the BIU session and packing a Durban Poison rip for you too painterdude here:bong1: enjoy..

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Welcome back painterdude:ciao:
> Nice autobiography.
> But why joust with the mods, when it is more fun to follow a few simple rules and do bong rips with your friends
> With that being said and done, I am doing this :bong1: rip to start the BIU session and packing a Durban Poison rip for you too painterdude here:bong1: enjoy.
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Jul 20, 2009)

tcbud.....when they allowed me back I had to read umpteen pages to catch up and it seems you went to your doctor but I never found another post from you.....hope everything is OK

4U2SmOke.....how do you grow such big plants in Seattle?  What do you feed those monsters anyway?

and has anyone heard from mojavemoma the last few days?  I thought she was OK and enjoying her harvest...but haven't gotten any mail from her recently....

Hick, thanks again for the personal.....love to everybody, painterdude


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Painter, 
Mojave has had the newmoania (i hate that word).  I PM'd her yesterday, she is on the upswing.

I will be getting blood tests back soon hopefully, and go for a sonogram tomorrow.  I am kinda hopin' this is just a remmisson on the Hep C I had thot I beat down ten years ago.  I at least know what treatment is gonna be, even tho it scares the heck out of me thinking of going back on that Mind Altering stuff.  Interferon, not the kind of trip I enjoy.
thanks for asking Painter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Good evening BHC!

My friend invited herself over.  Oh joy.  

Maybe I can smoke before she gets here.  Shes more tolerable that way.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi gang! SM, good luck with your friend. Wanna freak her out and make her think your are nuts? My now just turned 5 grand dUGHTER TOLD ME AT HER PARTY THAT SHE WAS GOING TO PICK HER NOSE. i SAID FINE, GO FOR IT. HER  REPLY? "SOMETIMES THEY ARE NOT READY" F'n caps lock grrr. I ripped that button off my last puter because my fat fingers always hits it when I go for the A button.
painterdude, we have a lot in common. iI too am an artist, love Oregon and plan on dying here some day too. Oh, yeah, that mj thing as well.
I never took a pic of my bong or picked a number. Is 420 taken? If not, it's mine.
MM, I hope you get better asap. I miss your posts.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

goodevening  BhC 

its my time to wake n bake :bong1:

anyone care to join me? if not no worries ,more for me 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

:bong1:420UK:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2009)

BIU *UKgirl420* on the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey bhc!

Its 1 48 am.  I should be thinking about bed.

I have a beer I need to finish 1st.  A Corona.  No lime tho, I was too lazy to cut one up.  :giggle: 

Love you guys!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

goodafternoon *BHC *:ciao:

guess im bongin alone again :cry:
:bong1::bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2009)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: now im good and :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome back Painter dude..I use Fox Farm Nutes  and organic teas..they seem to be loveing it.  Glad you back..you Old fart:giggle:  you supose to be example for us stupid youngsters..Nice drawings my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

:bong::bong:   For Tuesday  :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 74f. I sound like a broken record, but my garden is loving it as long as I water them

I am ready to *BIU 2 for Tuesday*:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

just a few pics from yesturday  water trip..we only Got one keeper crab..but  the weather was great!!!  4Ujr  Loves to drive the Boat..and one of our pots was gone..I think someone stole it:cry:  i suppose thats what we get ..some people..well enjoy you day every1

:bong:



*tcbud*....I see you shareing you :bong1: with painterdude..what about the rest of us..Im a bout  2 start giveing Neg reps:rofl:  let me show ya how its done


----------



## zipflip (Jul 21, 2009)

i wanna catch a starfish!! LOL
 did ya climb a powerline to get the first shot? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha  zip...no  just my roof top..cool  huh:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

*looks like U2 had fun 4U *

*well off to the bank ,,my great auntie sent a nice gift *
*then dropping the little one of to her friends for a playdate *

*have fun ev1 and biu plenty and often *

*:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't ya just love those pontoon(party barge) boats.
Plenty of room for many activities like :bong1: :48: :hubba: :hubba: and of course fishing and crabbing:aok:The type of wave action we have on the lake here are not conducive to party barges, but the river is  Bummer on the lost pot.:hairpull: 

Well back to rearranging/working in the grow room.    :bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay guys.....givin' up the :bong1: today, till this afternoon anyway.  Smoke em if you got em.  I assume you all do as this is "the :bong1:  hitters club".

I sound like broken record too pcduck, 60f this morning highs 108f and no end in sight the weather guy/gal says.

Great shots of the water fun 4u ( I see you down there at the bottom of the page ).  I have one of those patio boats too, great fun, is wonderful to be able to get up and walk around when fishing:aok: .  What brand boat is yours? Mine is a Bass Buggy, by Tracker.  You fish at all while out there yesterday?  Taking kids fishing is so so fun.:banana: I really like spending the night on ours, a queen air mattress just fits if the seats are out in the front.  That way, we can be fishing early, we never seem to be able to hit the lake that early unless we are already on it. 
Below find a nice pic of the lake we fish in the winter.  The great dam of Shasta Lake, one of the New Deal projects from the thirties.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Painter,
> Mojave has had the newmoania (i hate that word).  I PM'd her yesterday, she is on the upswing.
> 
> I will be getting blood tests back soon hopefully, and go for a sonogram tomorrow.  I am kinda hopin' this is just a remmisson on the Hep C I had thot I beat down ten years ago.  I at least know what treatment is gonna be, even tho it scares the heck out of me thinking of going back on that Mind Altering stuff.  Interferon, not the kind of trip I enjoy.
> thanks for asking Painter.



hi tc....I think an old friend of mine had to go on Interferon too....and she didn't like how she felt....but she is in remission and got her CARD...mojavemama told me that she has had TWO episodes of Pneumonia (when I was in the military I worked in Medical Records and learned how to spell all this crap, i.e. hemorrhoids or hypoplasia of the breast or injuries, multiple, extreme = dead GI, etc.).....but I worry about her.....and love her e-mails.....and her utter sweetness as a person...I can't pray for her because I am some sort of pagan according to my religious friends but she is in my heart and I wish her the best.....by for now tc...painterdude


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

painter, got check the female growers group, get in on the game....
i am heading to the doc for that fun sonogram....
Good thots are as good as prayers in my opinion.
and yes...interferon makes you insane, i remember that.

Pagens have more fun anyway.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

:bong:    Im a hitting while *tcbud *is a shareing it..she said not this afternoon..and i been dieing ti try that " pot of gold"  :bong:   oh yeah BABY!!!  Nice stuff:aok:


*painterdude*...mojavemom..is in our chain preyers..i heard from her from her too and she is on  the mend:aok:  she is a strong gal..and yes very pleasant to be around..take care and good luck to you my friend:bong:

*tcbud*...Its a "crestliner"  22 foot  seats 12..has Murcury 115HP..and purchased last summer at the Boat show..Now these are not as popular as they are in colorado  when growing up..But  i had a few boats in my time..this one I had made just for what we wanted...crab pot puller..fish finder..live well..up front  has 2 fishing chairs  as well that come out  for a open  area that we have placed a small dome tent on  to sleep..like the idea of air mattress:aok:  the front door opens and when we are playing in water..we use a 2x12  12 feet long  and i stand on one end  and sticks out  6 or so feet  kids use as dive board:giggle:  we are looking for a slide to put on..oh  and we got that larger engine  so  we can  pull skier behind..lots of fun...when we come in  we get alot of compliments..:  WOW!!! that thing really moves...lol...and just yesturday  a fella asked..( the Pontoons)  are those filled with Gas:rofl:  these are not common around here..but  maybe they will be soon...when people see what I have seen..this is IMO..the safest  watercraft  for the ocean..next to the coast gaurds  vessels..okay  this is probbably  the most i ever typed on here in one post..and im sure its worn off  me Buzz


:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2009)

painterdude, we have a lot in common. iI too am an artist, love Oregon and plan on dying here some day too. Oh, yeah, that mj thing as well.
I never took a pic of my bong or picked a number. Is 420 taken? If not, it's mine.

hi 420benny.....where exactly do you hide out in Oregon?  I am down in the southern part, about 100 plus miles from the California border and 4 miles from a small tourist town called Bandon....

You are the first artist that I have met in the club....I am thrilled to have your acquaintance.....Bandon has lots and lots of artists but I choose not to hang with any of them.....we also have lots and lots of musicians...one of which is a good friend, and he only does solo acts....just him and his guitar and a collection of several hundred songs....he's a wounded Vietnam War vet and hates the VA....

My bong is broken, lots and lots of pieces, and it went into the trash-re-cycling-glass-bucket......so, when I replace it and do decide to take a pic of it......I would like #369147....

So 420, here are a couple of my 'fun' drawings....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

That last pic looks like me after a QP  of Frosting:rofl:




*Painterdude*...place the BHC  #  in you signature..Ill vouch 4u Bong..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Don't ya just love those pontoon(party barge) boats.
> Plenty of room for many activities like :bong1: :48: :hubba: :hubba: and of course fishing and crabbing:aok:The type of wave action we have on the lake here are not conducive to party barges, but the river is Bummer on the lost pot.:hairpull:
> 
> Well back to rearranging/working in the grow room. :bolt::bong2:


 


Yes   I am tickkled purple  and it has everything I wanted..cuzz I ordered that way..lol  Have any pics of the grow room yet?:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC!

I got so high earlier, and I need to go refuel before the big kids get back from the neighbors.



Havin a good day....how about you?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

*hello bhc 

is anyone about ??? 

:bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

hello Ukgirl, ima gonna hitta the bonga....


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

so weird, my clock says 3:30 and it is 3:20 here....
hum, is that a mod time lag thing? like they do at the superbowel now?
time for that bonga!


----------



## White Owl (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, there have been 420 new posts since my last visit! :cool2:  Whoo-Hoo!!! BIU! :bong2::bong2:

:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey tc here s another :bong1:

and yes a 10 min time delay sometimes 8 sometimes 9


----------



## Newbud (Jul 21, 2009)

:ciao: BHC
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:stoned: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

:ciao:  Goodnight my friends  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 22, 2009)

good morn bhc. everyone must have had a big day on the boats yesterday, no one here last night . have a nice day all. biu


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc. everyone must have had a big day on the boats yesterday, no one here last night . have a nice day all. biu


 

well i dont have a boat :cry: but i did sleep for once  

well heres to a new day ,,,we started out with sun and now have intermintant thunder and lighting ,,,,

and my little one wants to go swimming later :hitchair:
ohh the joys of parenthood 

well i think its time to BIU 

:bong::bong1::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Overcast and 69f, slight chance of rain. 

Taking my saw out to my garden, it appears that I have a  male Purple Frosting and  2 male Purple Buds

Time to *BIU* before I start sawing :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Morning all, 54f currently, and 103f expected.  And they say it is sposed to get hotter over the weekend!

RIP those males Pcduck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Death to the boys pc!!

Morning everyone.

Anyone see ozzy lately?

Have great daze.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 22, 2009)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM......and the rest of the world....been watching the news about Obama's birth certificate.....I had to get an original copy from Iowa so I could get a passport.....but they charge you $25.....

weather here on the Coast is overcast right now....no sun....but the wasps are dead and none of them have come back to check out their missing nest...

have to go to town for the wifey and deposit some business checks.....then maybe a big cinnamon roll for Smokin Mom....without the beer of course.....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Painter dude, send some of those clouds south.  Sure could use some cooler weather here.

I been watchin the CNN on and off...got to love Oakland.  Heard about Obamas pants this morning, didnt hear bout the birth papers.  Seems the press corp didnt like his jeans, or so I thot I heard....

:48: Been smokin' it up, best pass it on.....Opps...:bong1:  take this away from me....or take me away....or calgon.....


----------



## astrobud (Jul 22, 2009)

hey duck those males bite, i had 2 out of 4 red berry cherrys turn on me, i did do a pot luck (no pun) thai skunk non fem and its a female, a tempermental one too. i have a n lights going also havent seen the news so no comment on obama. ukgirl, mine come drink with me, thats a joy of parenthood knowing that they are old enough to drink and have babies and move out of the house:hubba: naa, i have great kids, really. lets pass these around :bong1: :bong1:  its almost 20 after, i could type for5 more mins but id rather have a hit while i wait  later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey BHC ers Ozzy back took a little road trip. 

Hope everyone is in good health and heart

Hey painterdude I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for the harms you indured to help protest our ways of freedom.

Enjoy these my friends:bong1::bong1::ccc::48::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I yanked the males and they are now on the burn pile.
That still gives me 3 confirmed Purple Frosting and 3 Purple Bud females and 2 that are still deciding. Not bad planted 6 a piece, 1 Purple Bud did not germ and 1 male, Purple Frosting 2 males, so far

I am now painting my grow room. 
Pretty sure that I finally got it figured out how I am gonna use the a/c reflector with flex duct with my light mover. Took me a while and a few :bong1: but I think, I got it, at least I hope so.

Well gonna do a short BIU then back to painting :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 22, 2009)

I want in , I just have to figure out how to post pic's ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello BHC...:bong:


*duck*...sounds great..we would love to see some purple when ya get a chance..doesnt sound like a bad ration realy..MOJO  for the undicided

*Ozzy*..welcome back my friend..Mom still doing well I hope..


*chris1974*...click on the go advanced tab  and then click  how to downsize pics..I cant wait to see the :bong1:


heres to ever wants some:bpng1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

goodmorning bhc :ciao:

thanks 4u ill have one 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 23, 2009)

Good morning UKGirl420! Good Morning BHC!

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2009)

*Good evening bongers!!!  *


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

Got 2 coats of paint on my portable walls only one more to go.:yay:

I will put some pics up tomorrow *4u2sm0ke* :aok:

Well gonna do a :bong1: of Bubba/kush then bed.

Good Night BHC:ciao::bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

good morning Aslan :smoke1:

good evening sm 

goodnight duck ,,:ciao:

4u :heart:

BIU 

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 23, 2009)

Good tro see you SM UKGirl420 PcDuck. 1:40am Got to catch up on some work for tomorrow. Then the weekend starts.......:yay: :yay: :yay: 

Being allgrownup is so much work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Being allgrownup is so much work.


 
:spit: 

Evening everyone!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

goodafternoon/morning BHC :ciao:


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello  my  bestest  friends..:bong:  Have a Wonderful day..

woke to some much needed Rain..just a little but  the plants will love it..will burn away  and the sun will shine  84f

snoke on:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok off to the roller rink ,,,

have a great day everyone 


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

:yay: we have gotten some rain. Raining and 66f.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

*Good Morning, Good afternoon, and good evening .....*
We have some nice weather here for the day, gonna be a nice 103f by 5 p.m. and is a balmy 58f last time I looked.  I am gonna hit town before it warms up too much today.  Found out yesterday, we/he will be starting a job north of us next monday.  I am unsure if I will be going with him this time.  It is a short job, and in a HOT place.
I hope *all* is well with you *all* and it has got to be a great day....
Way to go on the painting Pcduck!  And on those Purple girls!  This purp is for you...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2009)

Morning BHC!

I'll be on the road this time tomorrow for my girls trip so I gotta figure out what I wanna take then get packed.  

I am taking my computer so I will be checking in.

Til then- BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2009)

Have a great Thursday BHC ers I will see y'll later

Start out with one of these
:bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie::tokie::48: :joint::ccc:
eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

:ciao:   Im home and im hitting my bong now  just past 420..so i will make up for it..Nice pic *tc*  :heart:  the purple


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 23, 2009)

loading up the bong with some fresh Grandaddy as we speak !
Life is good.....:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong:*


----------



## aslan king (Jul 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> loading up the bong with some fresh Grandaddy as we speak !
> Life is good.....:hubba:


 

Just hit a bowl myself. Welcome to the BHC. For the rule you can back to trillions first post here. 

Have a safe trip SM
Hello UKGirl
:bong: :bong: :bong: 4 ALL............

Got rain here too. Good, cause I have some sod I have been trying to get set in.

Brought me a new rainbird for it a week ago. Got stoned one day and watched for at least half an hour. Relaxing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2009)

Good evening bongers!  An interesting day.  But a restful one also.



Adios...

Hit it!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey SM you all packed up yet :hubba:

come and share a :bong: before ya leave 

goodevening aslanking :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 23, 2009)

good evening bhc, sm have a nice trip and dont forget the smoke and a sneek a toke, nice looking purple thing there tc. dogs woke me up a couple of times last night (stupid dogs)  so im off to bed early tonight. like we need a reason to biu but lets have a special session for the birthday boy for today, one of the biggest known potheads around. woody harrelson, 48 today:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

420 somewhere 

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2009)

BIU BhC ers time to party alittle before dinner

Next :bong1::bong::bong1::bong::48: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

whats for dinner ozzy ?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

Just a few pics of this years garden


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

here are some more


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

*ahhhh such pretty ladies duck :farm:*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

the end


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

*420 UK time 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## aslan king (Jul 24, 2009)

UKGirl-You are funny

PcDuck- Beautiful work. I wish I could grow outdoors. Once plans come through I will be able to.(3 years)

Ozzydiodude- Party on big dog

:bong: :bong: :bong: 4 all! BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  been doing some work in garden  and now im going to Hit this :bong1:


*Duck*...very  nice Garden...that white widow  looks to be Packing on  nice..And that DP :aok: what ever you are doing Keep it up


:bong:   Good Night everyone..see ya 420  tomarrow


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey BHCers   :ciao: 

Just got in from a trip to the Bay area and had some re-designing to do before I woke the girls. I will post new pics tomorrow.

OMG! We are talking TRICHS on TRICHS on TRICHS with Spikes!   :woohoo: 

I got my microscope & have began my first harvest! :dancing:   

I am looking at each bud individually & taking them according to ambering trichs, and leaving the rest to continue growing. Then I am going to re-generate her. Meanwhile here is a pic of Mary's top bud (TW), looks like she is giving the birdie! LOL :spit:

She may be small but she is mighty.  :stoned: 


:bolt: on over for a :bong1: & lets all :chillpill:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 24, 2009)

goodmorn bhc, nice looking garden duck,that bud looks good also w owl. i guess ill get ready for work, untill i win the lottery i have to have some way to make money  have a nice day everyone,, biu


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

goodmorning BHC :ciao:

the weather is claiming 63 ,,,but them rays are feeling a lot hotter 

congrats :clap: on your first harvest *white owl *(feels good dont it )im on my way :lama:   

enjoy your* friday *bongers 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 24, 2009)

GoodMorning BHC!
:bong::bong::bong: BIU 4 All!

70 degrees now 86 expected I am going to play golf, walk my dog and clean up my basement. 

This week was trash! i am so glad it is over. Really grinded through this one. I should be good for a while.

Got a new box, light and some bagseed germing, will it grow?- PROJECT COMING! I posted my picture on the web here a week ago. I think I will make my first grow journal with pictures.

White Owl- Birdie.  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Beautiful!


(Yes! ! graduated to white owls after Phillies but before Swishers and on to Dutch Masters back in the early ninties. Those were good times. Great Name!)

I just realized that my method of smoking varied with stages of my life. Correlation maybe? I thing I will BIU and meditate on that one. HMMMMMM....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

The rain has stopped for a short while. Sunny and 70f.

Nice bud *White Owl*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


*white owl*...IDK...looks like it more like giveing the "Hang Lose"   to 
me..  congrats on your first...its the most exciteing..and the Most rememrable..:clap:

*Astro*.....Im still waiting on that Lotery too..so  looks like im off to work again too:ciao:  have a wonderful day



*UKgirl*...:heart:  :bong:


*Duck*..Had to go back and see those seeeeet looking Ladies you have outside..Are you takeing any clones for your fall grow?  I aint  haveing any luck on my  cloneing outside  this sux:watchplant:


:bong:  overcast 68...kids gone this weeekend so I can get into shed:yay:  got my new 1000HPS cool tube..yes another one:spit:  take care and be safe friends


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes *4u2sm0ke* I will be taking clones and very soon. I need to finish my grow rooom  redecoration then it is clone away

I too went and looked at my girls once again and have came to the conclusion that I need to smoke more :bong1:
I think ya might have a bit of the sun inside your shed:aok: How many watts ya got inside now?

Time to* BIU* :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

this one is for the breading room..it will be 3x4...im going with cool tubes to try and battle the heat ..and makeing cabinets ( Boxes)  in shed..flower room still runs 7k lumes a foot..as where the veg is 5000..have a good day *Duck*:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay  gotta go see a Man about a Horse:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey!!!!!!




who took the key to the exacutive Room?  :spit:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 24, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay gotta go see a Man about a Horse





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey!!!!!!    who took the key to the exacutive Room?





Maybe your horse did not meat the size requirement???:laugh:

Here do this :bong1: for my condolences :bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 24, 2009)

havent gone back and read all of lasts nights posts...but...for this page....:giggle: .

Morning all, no :bong: for me till I finish with the chores.  Get way to side tracked if I do....So....
:bong: BIU my friends. :bolt: Its Fryday!


Looking down the page Here, looks like *White Owl* is harvesting!
:banana: :clap: Way to go!

*4u*, California Lottery, the husbands retirement plan, thank goodness I got a plan too!
post this then look back on the nights BHC pages....

Oh...
58f at six a.m.  103f expected today, prolly be more like 108f .  Got to finish up outside before that happens.  Last evening seven oclock, it was still 100f.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey *tcbud* go back a page and checkout my outdoor pics and *BIU* :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2009)

Leaving for an over-nighter catch ya all tomorrow afternoon:ciao:

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 24, 2009)

Have fun Pc, and yes, did look back.....beautiful!  Looks like you got a tractor bout to back up on one....great for stealthy grow, keepin the area green.

Now off to town I go....look out subway here I come.  Gonna be a darn busy weekend movin' and stuff.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC!! Getting ready to BIU and take my dogs for a walk. It's a beautiful summer day here on the east coast. Mid 80's and a slight breeze...a perfect day, if you ask me!! I will be hitting it for you all..Take care and be safe.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> GoodMorning BHC!
> :bong::bong::bong: BIU 4 All!
> 
> 70 degrees now 86 expected I am going to play golf, walk my dog and clean up my basement.
> ...


 
Yea I liked the birdie bud too, I thought about framing it when it's cured.

White Owl: I chose this as my screen name because White Owl's are wise and naturally white. They are also in a class all of their own, like me. They are typically known as the Snowy Owl or The Great White Owl. 
I am going white from getting so wise ha ha, however I did think it was pretty presumptious of me to call myself The GREAT White Owl. LOL


----------



## aslan king (Jul 24, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought it was for the cigar!

I am feeling real stupid right now White Owl

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU!


OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh! Do I feel better.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *white owl*...IDK...looks like it more like giveing the "Hang Lose" to
> me.. congrats on your first...its the most exciteing..and the Most rememrable..:clap:


 
Hey 4u I kinda thought the same thing, except that it has the middle finger up so it couldn't be the Hang Loose or Calibunga. LOL

I just think that since my Un-Buddy tried to sabotage her with the whole light situation, Mary had a thing to say about that! 
You should of seen the look on his face when I explained that I was harvesting already. COMICAL! :huh: 
He thinks I am still using that crappy 125wcfl! After he bamboozeld me I went out & got my 400w HPS! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! I bet she would have been better had she been under the HPS bulb her entire flowering stage.

P.S. Oh and my Un-Buddy screwed me also on soil, nutes, lights & pots. :hitchair: 
Thank You MP and all it's helpfull MEMBERS!! 

BIU :bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 24, 2009)

Howdy gang! I have a new sig. Had to share that. Quitting time is approaching! TGIF


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hey 4u I kinda thought the same thing, except that it has the middle finger up so it couldn't be the Hang Loose or Calibunga. LOL
> 
> I just think that since my Un-Buddy tried to sabotage her with the whole light situation, Mary had a thing to say about that!
> You should of seen the look on his face when I explained that I was harvesting already. COMICAL! :huh:
> ...


 



It will be "Hang Lose"  when you Hang it to dry:lama:  


thats funny..you say about you buddy...My Buddy that i was asking and telling I wanted to start growing...said he would help me out...wel  he did give me a 1k MH..and a sorry  crappy timer. to start with..i was excited..went home and waited  for the clones to come..meanwhile  I was researching  and found this Site..after dyas of reading ..i went and baught  a commercial timer  and  sensor switches..lol..he braught me the clones and said  he would like 50% of my first Harvest..i said cool..i got I think  7 clones..anyway  i didnt get much help from him  as i was doing fine in here...when I had my first Harvest  ..he was very impressed..and  as of Late I have shown him  how to make a *massproducer* bubble cloner..which i Love that method..Thanks massman:aok:...........


sorry  gotta go  Kids Mom just  picked them up..gotta go work on shed..Have a Great Night My friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

*white owl*....:rofl:

Un-Buddy:spit:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC *
> 
> 
> *:bong::bong::bong:*


 



Rise and shine  DOGGIES...its wake and bake in th UK:bong:


:ciao::heart:  its way hot in the shed..so thaught i would come in and a have a few

:bong::bong::bong:  ok  now wheres my Hammer:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Leaving for an over-nighter catch ya all tomorrow afternoon:ciao:
> 
> BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


 


Dont forget to bring back  pics...you know how we Love pics..Be safe ..see ya tomarrow:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Rise and shine DOGGIES...its wake and bake in th UK:bong:
> 
> 
> :ciao::heart: its way hot in the shed..so thaught i would come in and a have a few
> ...


 

it most certainly is wake n bake 

here share this :bong::bong:


----------



## White Owl (Jul 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *white owl*....:rofl:
> 
> Un-Buddy:spit:


Oh come on 4u was I suppose to remain buddies? He brought me a CFL light set-up for my veg box and the bulb box said 150w, however the bulb was 105w. I paid for a 150w! Also the other CFL light setup for my flower box was suppose to be the 250w but that one came as 125w. Again I paid for the 250w! Thank Goodness I have my own Medical card now cuz I went & got my own stuff now! My Buddy? We don't talk! 

I sit at home and smoke my own pot in my own bong! 

:bolt: ing over with a :bong1:  hit 4u2smoke!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2009)

:bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :ccc: Hey BHC ers The server and me getting along again so  PARTY hard I am.:headbang2: :headbang: :48: :stoned: eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2009)

Um Me thinkem White Owl soundem Wise


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello again BHC!! Just me again!! It's getting late and I'm about to spark up a fattie to go along with my drink!! :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:  Cherry bomb anyone!!?  :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1: :48: :48: :48:  BIU for you all tonight!! Take care and be safe.  :spit:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

ohh pass it over *smokeybear*,Ive just lit up a fatty of bubblegum  il take a hit and :48:
to you in exchange for your cherrybomb  ,,



and how is the shed coming along 4u


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

I would love to get a few hits of that bubblegum that you have instead of the commercial crap that I have at the moment.. Cherry bombs for everyone!! I'm buying!! :spit:   Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would love to get a few hits of that bubblegum that you have instead of the commercial crap that I have at the moment.. Cherry bombs for everyone!! I'm buying!! :spit: Take care and be safe.


 

smokeybear im buying too :spit:,, waiting on my ww to finnish only a couple more weeks  

but in the meantime here is some more hits of the BG :smoke1::bong::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

*420 UK time 


*


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm also waiting on some ww to finish. 4 weeks in at this point. Can't wait to have som quality smoke after all the crappy weed I've been buying.. What a drag... Take care and be safe.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 25, 2009)

hello friends of the bong.....had to take the wifey to the Cardiologist and that was a 317 mile drive total....I am getting way too old for this driving stuff, and 4u2smOke....these drivers from Washington State won't get out of the fast lane on the Interstate (I-5)....have run into this problem a couple of times lately.....so what's with this idea of blocking the fast lane and making all the fast guys go around????.....this all happened on our way back and I had asked the wifey to drive......I was going bonkers until she finally decided enough was enough and got by them (two SUV's)....I truely hope that us Oregonian's don't act that way in your state.....:bong1::bongin::headbang:

The woman who cleans our house (once a week for about 3 hours) broke up with her boyfriend and needed a place to stay until she can figure out what's going on with her life.....so we are letting her stay in the AirStream Trailer for awhile:welcome:.....Rule Number One....NO GUESTS...Rule Number Two...IF THE BOYFRIEND SHOWS UP YOU ARE NO LONGER WELCOME ON THE PROPERTY......she promised that he has no idea where she is hiding out....but she is young, 23, so we will see....trust is very important here:watchplant:

So bongers, no sun today.......took a drive on Beach Loop which overlooks the ocean......couldn't even see it, all fogged in, cold, windy, crappy weather......so tcbud, you can have my FOG anytime you want it.....

Smokin Mom.....never got your cinnamon roll, sorry about that.....tried their chili, couldn't sleep, acid reflux......what a nasty thing that is

Well that's it from the Oregon Coast, time for some Bubblegum....pee-dude....how can 36 people tie up this stupid server??????????????????????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Hello again BHC!! Just me again!! It's getting late and I'm about to spark up a fattie to go along with my drink!! :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: Cherry bomb anyone!!? :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1: :48: :48: :48: BIU for you all tonight!! Take care and be safe. :spit:


 



Nice choice  smoky...i had cherry bomb  on my first run..Im hopeing i get some more clones this fall..i got one last fall but didnt make it..enjoy  the BOMB!!!


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

I've had eight of them so far.. got a pretty good buzz going!  I will do one for you my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

*painterdude*////I dont know why they do that..iratates me to...but  I also dont care for the person  barraling down on my *** when im doing 70mph in a 60mph zone..with my cruise control on...with other cars in slow lane...you really think im going to turn off my cruise and slow down in other lane so jack *** can super seed the speed law..:rofl:...Have a nice night painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Jul 25, 2009)

hi 4u2......I am having a nice night, thank you......the wifey was in the slow lane, but doing 70 plus and these speeeeeedoes would come up right behind us, just like you said, but they had to go around us and then cut back in front..... and then get in the fast lane ahead of the car from Washington.....because there was an 18 wheeler in his way ahead of us.....I totally agree with you about the cruise control thing.....I think I hate slow drivers the most.....

Now I hope you and the rest of the bongers all have a GREAT night.....here is a crazy drawing that I did in San Francisco several years ago......this is a real person......by by and good night.....pee dude


----------



## aslan king (Jul 25, 2009)

Seeing as this white owls first harvest I thought I would share some tips from my curing process.

First getting the any built up nutes out of the plants. If you have cut just give straight water for a week or two.

If you have cut, put the cut stems in a vase like thing with water, like roses.

Hang dry for a week or two. till the outer bud is dry. Some people put a drop under the dry to pick up kief. I don't do it as I don't make hash (yet).

Then the curing. Curing pulls the moisture from the centers of the bud giving you a smooth smoke. Everything I read about made it seem complex. 

The skinny: Put all of your buds in a tupperware thing with the sealing lid. The moisture will accumulate on the side and underside of the lid. Open once a day to let out the moisture. (I open mine once a day anyway to pick out a bowl hit). You could say my buds are in a constant state of cure


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 25, 2009)

*goodmorning/afternoon BHC 

:yay: the weekends arrived ,,,beautiful weather is beaming down on my ladies ,,,and kids gone to dads for the weekend 

have a great saturday ev1 

a bong session is in order i think 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

:ciao:  Im in Girl..:bong:  but  I do have to go to work...


Hello everyone...Happy Saturday 83f and sun later


Smoke On:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 25, 2009)

well quick grab this 4u :bong: and get the session started ,,before you leave for work :spit: 

have a great saturday eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2009)

G' Morning BHC.
Looking like a long weekend, four days possibly, may feel like forever before it is over.

It was cooler yesterday, only hit 103f in the shade on the porch.
Coffee with creamer anyone?

Painter, that guy you drew is awesome.  You got a real feel for the freaky.  Thanks for shareing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2009)

Stop in for a BIU later BHCers


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 25, 2009)

help! my bong bowl and stem are jammed together and will not come apart. its glass on glass.  i have tried dousing it with olive oil, to no avail.  anyone got some tips/tricks to get them apart without breaking? thanks


----------



## painterdude (Jul 25, 2009)

good afternoon BHC members......we finally have a visible blue sky here on the Southern Oregon Coast.....saw my VA shrink yesterday I think he has lost his mind.....wants to run for a political office, quit his job and make some changes in Washington DC...I hardly got to talk to him, mostly had to listen to his manic diatribe.....WOW, I will miss him though....

think I will go into town with the doggie....he just goes nuts when I grab the car keys.....

hope ya all enjoy yourselves this weekend, by by for now, pee-dude


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> help! my bong bowl and stem are jammed together and will not come apart. its glass on glass. i have tried dousing it with olive oil, to no avail. anyone got some tips/tricks to get them apart without breaking? thanks


 
Try soaking your bong with rubbing alcohol. If you don't have enough to submerge it for a few, just put a little salt in the bottom and then alcohol. SHAKE IT UP! Do that a few times until it breaks free. 
If this doesn't work try boiling the whole thing. Lay it down in a pot of water and bring to a hard boil. Just like a pot of beans let it simmer until the bong is clean. 

BIU BHC'ERS


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

:bong: 





			
				aslan king said:
			
		

> Seeing as this white owls first harvest I thought I would share some tips from my curing process.
> 
> First getting the any built up nutes out of the plants. If you have cut just give straight water for a week or two.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Aslan, I might just try this on Gwendalynne, she will be ready next week.
 I haven't taken the whole plant on Mary, I was trying the re-generation trick with her since I can't find TW clones right now.
I hung the buds, but they dried quicker than a week or two in my closet as it is HOT here. I'm in a RV so we BAKE in the heat, especially closets and cupboards.
I put what buds whose stems snapped when I bent, them into a glass jar today. 


Which is better BC'ers? Glass Jar? Tupperware? Brown Bag? Lets all way in on this one!

After we BIU  on some OGRE I bought!  :bong: 

Didn't get High? Me either I thought it was crap!!!


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey BHC'ers  :ciao: 

I just wanted to let you all know my buddy has a sick plant and he has posted about it. I told him to post pics for you all so he can get some help. Here's a link to that post if anyone wants to venture out of here and take a look see.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=511911#post511911

 Meanwhile back to battling those pesky bugs! First another Bong hit, but not OGRE!! Lets try TW Mary she hasn't finished curing but she is already better!

:fly: ing a :bong1: hit to you!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 25, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> :bong:
> Which is better BC'ers? Glass Jar? Tupperware? Brown Bag? Lets all way in on this one!
> quote]
> 
> *Can we vote on this?* I would like to see the results.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 25, 2009)

*4:20* Here in Central CA!

BIU!


----------



## astrobud (Jul 25, 2009)

hi bhc,man has it been storming here for the last 3 hrs, things are flooded.
painterdude some of your stuff reminds me of a guy i knew back in the 70s in the air force that painted some cool stuff, initals were p.s.  thats not you is it? anyhow glad this storm is over but i think there is another one behind it.lets biu on me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ...saw my VA shrink yesterday I think he has lost his mind.....


 


:rofl:




:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hey BHC'ers :ciao:
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know my buddy has a sick plant and he has posted about it. I told him to post pics for you all so he can get some help. Here's a link to that post if anyone wants to venture out of here and take a look see.
> 
> ...


 


That link is to his introduction  thread..I psoted in there 4u...but  should direct you friend to post in the right section.  I no meen harm..Here:bong:...lets smoke to you friend comeing to the right place

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


sorry to here that...Here have some Frosting packed in this :bong1:  I havent baught weed in over 2 yrs my friend..and to be honest with ya..My Buddy I used to buy from  is comeing over tonight to smoke some of this..you smoke some of this  and ill tell ya my thaughts......



if ya budds are drying to quik..sounds like ya cutt m up  and hung buds..try hanging whole plant..just remove large fans..the longer the dry/cure   the smoother..IMO..Mine Hang  5 days Min..then I trimm M down more..and rehang..3-4 more days...then trim budds into brown bag...3 inches thick...and roll shut..every  morning b4 work  I run hand through bag a weed with fingers stretched..then roll shut..i do this for a few days..all this is done in a closet  like you speak of ..then  when I can feel the bud  almost  dry..they go into jars..thats right jars not tuppaware..I did experiment with it  and makes bud taste funny..remember this is my thaughts..Give me back that bong :bong:  ok ....where was I..oh  yeah...into  *Jars  *and kept in cool dark place..open twice a day..when i wake and when I sleep..and  this is when Its ready IMO..okay  Im high as hell now...Im a gonna go cause trouble..



*Hick*.....How the Hell are ya?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2009)

Newest member of the family.

She is,

2005 Yamaha *Royal Star Tour Delux*

She will be comming home from the shop, latest Tuesday.  I think I am really happy....yep...happy. NOW it is time to :bong: :bong: :bong: Yep, happy.
One more thing,
:holysheep: .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

OH  Now  *tc*...:heart:  is there any chance  you  getting on that Bike  and rudeing on down here...:rofl:   just Kidding  *tcbudhubby*....  Nice Bike,,


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *Pago Pago, American Samoa, United States*  its 420  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

so you gave in to him tc  very nice bike i can see why your happy 


biu bongers ,,i am in need ,,been up all night being sick ,,,dam subway sandwiches ,,i knew there was i reason i didnt buy them :spit:
well enough of the moaning :ignore:
and time to :bong:
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope you feel better UKGirl. 

Good Morning BHC!

:bong: :bong: :bong: 4 ALL! BIU!


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

Good morning BHC...good morning ak...after a night of bad T-storms all is sunny and calm this morning...I need to work on my outdoor garden (no MJ...fruits and veggies..) they hve been getting ignored by me as the indoor garden is coming to harvest and taking up all my time...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks aslan .....feeling much better now 

and i think its time to BIU

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

hello BHC...sorry about the sandwhiches UKgirl..I like subway..maybe you got one by a employee that didnt wash hands ..

*Hamster*...dont forget the veggies..


*Aslan*...BIU  :bong:


*Duck*...that musta been one Hell of a sleep over..you must be haveing a good time..


*ozzie*...Happy Sunday


*smokinmom*...where are you?


well goota grind some weed:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

*sm is on her girls weekend *

*she should be back later  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

:ciao:   Wake and Bake Time :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

:ciao:


Gone Fishing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey 4u  what you fishing for today (and dont say fish)maybe i should say 

what type/breed/strain 

have a great day :heart: 

im off to make fairy badges ,,plaster paris and paint + 6 yr old =:hairpull:and a few of these :bong::bong::bong:

catch up with you all later :ciao:


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

Hve fun UKgirl...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2009)

Gave in, isnt quite it.....
I am just someone who needs to get "used" to an idea for awhile,
and
I kinda had that "love at first sight" thing. 

Hope you are feeling better.
Sounds like you have a memorable day going on....
plaster and kids.....fun. 

Morning BHC
Highs :bong2: around an hour from now, and 103f later.



			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *so you gave in to him tc  very nice bike i can see why your happy*
> 
> 
> biu bongers ,,i am in need ,,been up all night being sick ,,,dam subway sandwiches ,,i knew there was i reason i didnt buy them :spit:
> ...



Yeah, 4u, just what are you fishing for?  I gave a bumpah sticker to the husband a while back, says...
*Work Is For People Who Dont Know How To Fish*.
Words I live by....lol.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey does anyone know what happened to NewBud?? His profile is gone...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2009)

*Howdy BHC:ciao:*

Made it back...whoa what a 2-dayer. Played 18 on Friday and 18 on Saturday, BIU'ed it on nearly every hole. Had a band last night, out of control but had a good time....Well I am going back and reading what I have missed.

BIU everyone:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 26, 2009)

:goodposting: 





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> *Howdy BHC:ciao:*
> 
> BIU'ed it on nearly every hole.
> BIU everyone:bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
Thats what the walk is for


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey BHC ers HOPE you are having a good day

Glad to see you home safe duck

Ham NB got busted and had hisself deleted for safety

NB hope everything works out for the best

THIS :bong1: is for you


----------



## painterdude (Jul 26, 2009)

UKGIRL....glad you are feeling better.....don't eat there again, OK?

TCBUD.....nice ride babe.....you should take a putt-putt over to Nevada and check out on mojavemama's health.....I actually had a story Published in Easy Rider back in 1986.....got $250 for it....

DUCK....what did you shoot for 18?....did you lose your balls?

4u2smOke....love your new boat...how did the fishing go?

Well bongers, it's overcast and crappy weather again here on the coast.....I am in the process of transplanting all plants into slightly larger containers that I bought in June...and I found my Watering Wand that was lost in the Greenhouse...yeah

MOM.....hope you are not too drunk to remember where home is....

 pee-dude

Oh, here is another drawing from the past....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

painterdude i love that painting   and no i wont be eating there again :spit:

got time for a quick :bong: before kids want feeding 

sounds like you had fun duck :yay:

so  lets biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 26, 2009)

hello bhc, glad everyones good. hot and humid here, bad storms last night. lots of rain. tc, nice bike you have , take good care of it it will last, i work on them i know. must go do some rearrangeing lets biu


----------



## White Owl (Jul 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> Gone Fishing


 
WHOO HOO!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

*goodevening BHC

hmm Where is everyone  maybe if i throw a few up you may all  take a hit 

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48:

help yourselfs and pass to the left eace:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2009)

Howdy *Ukgirl,* 
Im here but not for long, heading to the bathroom where I got the :bong:  set up in front of a window.  Puff and the smoke is pushed out by the swamp cooler.  I stay cool and the husband gets no smoke.  life is good.

*Painter*, been thinking of heading down toward Mojave's stompin' grounds next winter, if we do, I am sure we will meet up.
*Astro*, yep, got the extended warrenty, it just had a 28,000 mile valve adjustment.  The husband has had bunches of bikes, he spent a lot of time with the last one, and I assume he will be keeping this one in good shape too.  She has 30,000 miles on her, and hopefully we will be riding her for about ten years.  He already says.....I am gonna adjust that...lol.  And dang me if I can think of any other toys he is gonna need for retirement.  This has got to be the last.  Right.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

hello tc ,,glad you could join for a quick one 

:bong: :bong:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi ladies! I am going to roll one. Pretend I am using my bong okay? I chopped a mid level bud off Lil Bertha and it is hanging. Can't wait to try it. I don't do fast drying. Can you guys believe all the huge pot busts lately? Seems as though if you don't have 5,000 plants, you don't make the news. And, they are all cartel type grows, not locals. Stay cool! TTFN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

i allways have one pre rolled here ya go :48: hit on this till ya finiished rolling eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 26, 2009)

:joint: :joint: IT's a joint kind of evening:48: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

*420 and BIU  in the UK *

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2009)

Anybody miss me?

WILD trip. Sooo wild that I got soooo trashed Friday night. We stumpled back to the hotel at 3 am. Slept til 4pm and felt like total dog doo yesterday. Last night was to be vibrating undies night too. 

I got hit on by a 22 yr old kid tho.  Made my night since I am turning 40. Go me!!!

I'll post up some pics later on.

xxoo

p.s. They said that I went into the hallway trying to find the bathroom in our hotel room. I said, "Please don't tell me I peed in the hall". They got me back in and to the right potty...bwahhahahhaaaa. I am too old for this stuff.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe I need to quit drinking and just stick to MJ...it never makes me do crazy stuff like that.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 27, 2009)

m o d e r a t i o n


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Yeah, 4u, just what are you fishing for? I gave a bumpah sticker to the husband a while back, says...
> *Work Is For People Who Dont Know How To Fish*.
> Words I live by....lol.


 

hey  *tc*...i have a hat that says that..I  was after silvers today..didnt fair well..next week the Humpies are comeing in..maybe better then.  My Love is fly fish  *Trout*  ...just give me my fly rod..by bong..and a nice stream  with saome rainbow..well i goota grow now:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds like ya had fun SM  
shame about last night tho 

and yeah maybe your right ,,how about  you start now :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> m o d e r a t i o n


 
No such thing when you're on a girls trip.  

Hey, atleast I was completely sober yesterday and today.  My poor body needs a break!! 

Wake n bake tomorrow am.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 27, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Morning BHC!

Wow a bike, a boat, an article in Easy rider and Smokin is back. Looks like a great week ahead.



:bong: :bong: :bong:  4 All!


*SM I want to know all about the thing in the thing in place.* 

PS- Feel free to post pics:hubba:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 27, 2009)

good morn bhc. sm glad you had a nice trip, the older you get the harder it gets to keep up with the younger ones, takes longer to recoupe also. tc, there is always room for inprovement, i ride a 98 honda magna with 38000 in great shape but, well maybe 1 day i can get a newer one i have to get a few things together for the trip this weekend. with my luck w/cars lately were going to rent one. have a nice day all.  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*_ 

Sunny and 72f, looks like it is gonna be a wonderful day 

Gonna do a quick BIU then got some work to do The kind I don't like to do:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Morning BHC...:bong:   


82f  and sunny...Just a few Bongs b4 fishing

:bong:
:bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong:


ok........



LOOK OUT TROUT!!!!!



Here I come:bolt:





enjoy your Day Friends:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 27, 2009)

SMOKIN MOM......were your undies wet? 

4u2smOke....when I visited a friend in Idaho his youngest son would go out on the lake and catch Fresh Water Trout for breakfast......yummie yummie

astrobud.....you have great taste in art.....

Its sunny today, yesterday was overcast all day except for moments of blue sky

tc....glad the hubby is handy with the bikes and doesn't mind getting the Black Thumb

Mom.....congratulations being SO HOT.....I once loaned my VW to a chick who got drunk, thought the window was down, puked right down inside my door and never cleaned it up....

Well bongers, have fun today.......pee-dude


----------



## astrobud (Jul 27, 2009)

hi bhc, i hope all had or is having a nice day mines ok, hot as heck outside might even have another storm, like we need it . pee-dude this is the painting i mentioned, the second one my mom painted about 2 years ago.4u did you catch any fish? later cats 


View attachment 124484


View attachment 124485


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 27, 2009)

BIU:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: 

:48: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 


:bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle  *its 420  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*so i guess its time to BIU 4u 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup...:bong:   wanna share  Here:bong1:





:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*ahh :fly: much better thanks :heart:

here ya go ill pass it back ive hogged it for long enough :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2009)

*BIU* on the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck  *how are you this blistering hot day?  here join us will ya :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

:bong:  okay  friends sorry to cut short  session..im gonna go throw my kinds in the Lake...but first:bong:

leaveing a  pile on the table..help yourselfs...:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*here you go duck :bong2: 4u loaded it good and plenty ,,,:ciao: 4u have fun *


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2009)

jezz I am still tired from the weekend, plus it was a messed upped day. Just gonna do a few :bong1: and maybe have some ice cream to cool myself down.

So lets all *BIU* members of the *BHC*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2009)

It was a messed up day, I agree.

Can't wait for tomorrow, I get a do-over.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 27, 2009)

Howdy BHC! Sorry your day hasn't been great. I won't bore you with mine then. I won't tell you that my honey and I left the 105 degree day at home to go sit on the ocean beach (68), watch a pod of whales 1/4 male offshore for half an hour, then share an incredible meal at one our fave restaurants. It would be too mean, so I won't. Time to roll another one. This where SM says "Bite me Benny" lol. I love this place.TTFN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

420 *UK time :bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds like you had a wonderfully perfect  day benny 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 27, 2009)

I did, thanks. It got even better once I looked in on my girls. It was still 98 at 7:30 and they were all standing proud. No wilt! I am so glad I potted up from the 7 gallon ones. I did water them all except the in-ground girls, this morning. They are well mulched and can easily go a week between drinks. I just realized I have been sitting here for an hour rolling a J and I haven't even started yet. LOL. My roach from last night is pretty good. Benny's left over indoor sativa. So glad I did that grow under T5s. The bud is holding me over till harvest outdoors. No buying, no selling TTFN
edit: After 1 hour and 46 minutes I managed to roll one. I even managed to light it. How much better than this can it get? Carry on.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 69f, suppose to get rain later


*420benny* Sorry to say it, but the BHC number you have chosen has already been taken. There is a list of taken numbers at the very first post.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:   im not sure if the same # can be used in a diffrent language..this may start to get outta hand..I hope not...this is a fun thread..i enjoy it..


*benny*...we need a pic of the :bong1: as well my friend...and the whale pod you was watching was it the orcas..or the killer?  we are supose to have the pod in here around Middle Aug...so much fun to watch..esspecially when the babies are there..learning the ways from they momma:heart:



Ok :bong::bong:   for tuesday :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:bong::bong:  two more for tuesday :stoned:



81  and sunny :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll join ya for a two for Tuesday :bong2::bong2: *4u2sm0ke*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

Starting to get overcast here now

Pulled 2 more males from the Purples...Planted 12, 11 sprouted, 5 males


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:bong:  and pass :bong1:



well hopefully the rest will be female 4u..to get above 50% ratio..My  Bubba kush is comeing along nice..another week or two im hope to see sex..have a great day my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC....off to work now..here :bong1:  and a pile on the table...help yourselfs..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

green for the page


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

Classic first pic:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2009)

Morning everyone!

An old friend has invited my family over for pizza and swimming today.  I get to work on my tan.  Hopefully the rain stays away.  

I'll check in later on.


----------



## painterdude (Jul 28, 2009)

good morning bongers.....it is going to be HOT in Oregon today....and it looks like Seattle is going to cook also.....I am going to water the plants....pee-dude.....MOM....don't eat too much pizza


----------



## painterdude (Jul 28, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi bhc, i hope all had or is having a nice day mines ok, hot as heck outside might even have another storm, like we need it . pee-dude this is the painting i mentioned, the second one my mom painted about 2 years ago.4u did you catch any fish? later cats
> 
> hi astro.....WOW that cat has an imagination....and your mom can PAINT...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozzy was here a left a few of these for y'll:bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::48::joint:

You all be safe I have watched LEO flying over for the past two days. Be glad when they move to next county. 

Have a great day eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, here's a pic of my hardly used bong. I changed my BHC # once again. Sorry to trouble anyone. If I had bothered to start at the beginning of this thread, I would have figured it out on my own, lol. Anyone care to guess as to why I picked my number?:hubba:
4u, I think they were just gray whales. I saw no dorsal fins or black and white, just dark gray. That first pic shadow looks like your avatar. You sure that isn't your mug? LOL Nice pics.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2009)

Good evening all you fine :bong1:  hitters out there.....

If it wasnt so hot, life would be perfect. 

Came home from getting the bike, and the tallest girls were wilted like crazy.  Gave them a nice drink, and now they have perked up some.  Name'd the bike Sister.

She is a dream. I am gonna love the "running board" instead of a peg.

The long weekend is over, he goes back to work, and I go back to daily bongin'  inside.

Good to see you back SM.:bong2: Pass to the right.....
:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC  :bong:


*Duck*...which one   clasic..the dead clones or the finger on the other page..:giggle:

*SmokeMom*....Lets see that Tan :hubba:

*Painterdude*...Yes we hit  94f  when the man saib 84 this morning..its looking like we are in for a few more days of this..water you plant  in morning  and at nigh my frind...came home to my massbucket  wilted  something bad..and some of my other containers outside..i may move to  shadeed area for the next few days..I know theres a few of us west coast  SMOKES  on here..say  you comeing to Hempfest?  thats for all the art too..The club  always  needed some art work  on the walls ..take care be safe

*ozzie*...is the :cop: looking for grows?  and are yours well covered/hidden?  I  live by airport so fly overs never really worried me..untill last week  when I was tending To my Ladies..I seen The Helicopter of the coast gaurd  hovering over  about  one or two blocks  away...Ill be honest..I freaked..but only for a sec..:rofl:  there had been a serious wreck  on interstate   and they was looking to make an emergancy  lift...ruened me HIGH man...anyway  hope all is well in the ozzie house

*420*....*benny*.....:rofl:.Nice Glass..you can send it here ill put some wear on it....that is me in the Avatar..my Baby pic...:giggle:  j/k  but  it does look like me..my kids even said..  How is your weather?  them Ladies feeling it:lama:  and i say  you new BHC#   is the little pistal you  cary...huh?  have a good night my friend


*tcbud*..i see you down there  Here:bong1:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 28, 2009)

106 right now. We are in melt-down mode. 4u, good guess and it's not that little. I don't carry it on me. Glad you like my pipe. It has no carb. You have to lift the bowl out to evacuate and it's a PITA. The rubber seal keeps coming out. I didn't pick it. It was a gift from someone that upgraded. Man, it's almost too hot to drink. I never say that. Hopefully it won't take me 2 hours to roll one tonight. Stay cool all f you still in this oven. TTFN.
tc, nice bike! "potato, potato, potato" That's harley talk, while idling.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

Evening BHC :ciao: 

raining hard here right now and cooling things downs, my girls could use the drink, they are starting to get mighty thristy all the time.

*4u2sm0ke* The shadow finger pic is the classic..

*tcbud* nice bike

*420benny* nice bong and thanks for changing your BHC# :aok:

*SmokinMom* Lets see them tan lines:hubba::hubba:

Where's *UKgirl420*? Well where ever you are at.... BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 28, 2009)

hi bhc, i see your still pulling males duck, the thai skunk i thought was a she is now a he  so out the door it went. pee-dude my mom picked it up pretty good, she only did it for a couple of years taking classes.the devil one that guy painted while on window pane   ah the 70s . sm i too want to see some tan lines, just b/c im on a diet doesnt mean i cant see the menu  tc running boards are cool . im trying to get things in order here cuase ill be gone this weekend, i did not know a timer could be so hard to set   i finely got it. i think ill be ok i do have someone to keep an eye out :watchplant:  i mean let the dogs out (lol) lets biu, pass it on


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

Just lost power because of the storm

Catch ya when it comes back on.

BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just lost power because of the storm
> 
> Catch ya when it comes back on.
> 
> BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


man i hate when that happens :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU when you all get here:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u :cop: is looking I have had them so close to my ladies before that the wash from the blades of the copter have broke branches and they not see them.I guess I have just been lucky for years now. I know where they are and can't see them from the powerparachute my buddy has.

duck you stuned me. you don't have a genarator? 

Ditto on the bike TC sound like a nice ride to.

:48: :tokie: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *Alofi, Niue*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2009)

I am back on the air, just lost power for an hour or so.

*Ozzy* I have a generator, just didn't feel like getting soaked. I do have a LED flashlight that works great for that ambiance light while :bong1::bong1: They do work get for that not much else though:laugh:

*Astro* I think I am done pulling males, or at least I hope so. Them Purps got planted late and are bigger than some that have been out a month earlier.

*4u2sm0ke* :ciao: BIU and :fly: I am


----------



## astrobud (Jul 29, 2009)

happy hump day bhc and good morn/afternoon. duck, no more males for me either the other ones are budding real nice.have a nice day everyone.
btw its already 75f  out with t storms again today. later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...and Happy Hump day for you that dont work on Saturdasy:giggle:  going to be 100f  today  and im going into work early so i can get off earlier b4 the real heat hits..speaking of hits:bong:  


*Duck*..Those purples will get huge  have ya seen my Puplebud outside Lastely?  she is over 9 feet tall now..I think we went threw the stretch  but a buddy of mine said not for another week or so..and my little ukgirl  is camping with her Mum  untill friday..Im shocked she didnt inform you all..but  she is fine  and BIU  in the UK woods:lama:  take care and be safe my friend..oh  and send some of that rain Back to Seattle will ya please


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Overcast and 68f. 

Another busy day here and even busier if it rains
I put off all the indoor stuff till it rains and that list has gotten quite large since we have not had much rain.

*4u2sm0ke* you are right they are huge. Mine has slowed on the stretch part. I have been trying to keep up with you and your grows, but you are a busy grower:laugh: Yes I have seen your outdoor grow real nice.

BIU for a bit, then off I go:bong2::bong2:..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

Good morning BHC ers Rain and high 70's today, at least no choppers flying around today.

Duck I go lucky a got a transfer box that was in a nursing home they tore down that switches on the gen auto when the electric goes off and turns off when back on wish I had the paper work for it, can't find the name. just know it works for the onan gen.

too much typing not enough BIU's


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2009)

G'Mornin Guys n Gals,
Yesterday.....Record Highs....111 here on the back porch.  I dont think I have ever seen 111 on the back porch:shocked: .  Then, the thunder bumpers rolled in bout six.  Darkened up the sky, heard the thunder, no rain.  But dang if it didnt cool down out there almost ten degrees in an hour.  With the humidity up, it seemed hotter  .  It was a relief tho.

Next few days, it is gonna be :watchplant:and :bong2:  .  
Gonna :bong1: it up, and stay as  I can today.  Maybe get some stuff organized in this desk.  More Thunder and Lightning expected today....and lower temps thru the week.  Still Hot but not Unbearable.

West Coast is up and running.....here.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

BIU *Ozzy* I don't think that they have started flying overheads here yet. I wonder where they get the money to do this when a lot of useful funding  is getting cut:confused2:... I just have my little generator with me here, the bigger ones are at the pole barn. Need to look around for one of them transfer things. Thanks for the idea

Jeepers my mother and sister is coming to visit/lunch today. My mother has not been here for years. This should be entertaining.:rofl:

BIU bongers:aok::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 29, 2009)

We are expecting a repeat of 106 again today. We survived yesterday, but hated it. It didn't cool below 88 in the house until after 10 last night. My girls all look bigger. Gotta feed and water after breakfast. Gonna quit work at 1 today. It hit 100 in my shop at noon yesterday. Benny can't think above 100. Be safe, keep drinking water. I forgot about the Lil Bertha bud I chopped. I checked it just before bed last night and it is very dry. oops! I will give a smoke report later after lunch.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2009)

I had 80 in the house with the swamp cooler on, I was real happy with that.  We are lucky it cools off at night here in the mountains.
Im waiting on that smoke report benny, lunch cant come soon enough. lol. exactly how long has she been in flower?  I am counting 5 weeks on my early afgoo.  You got cloudy trichs now, when you did that lil trim on lil'bertha??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey everyone just checking in.  Been in a funk lately.  

Just had to rescue my silly dog, he climbed a tree trying to get a squirrel.  I had to take a pic.  He's so goofy.  Love him tho.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time to Wake N Bake had a nice nap on the porch listening to the rain. Join me all we'll have a hump-day bong lighting party.:48: :bong2: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :tokie: eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey everyone just checking in.  Been in a funk lately.
> 
> Just had to rescue my silly dog, he climbed a tree trying to get a squirrel.  I had to take a pic.  He's so goofy.  Love him tho.



I have heard of them but never seen one. Thanks *SmokinMom* for showing us your squirrel dog. How did you get him down? Hope ya throw that funk out the window

I am a little late *Ozzy* but I will join ya for the controlled burn.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

Never late, just a few :bong1: behind duck

:bong1::bong1::bong: :ccc: :48::bong1::bong1::bong: :ccc:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

Loaded and waiting for your 4:20 :bong1::bong1::joint::bong::ccc::tokie::48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

It is not 4:20 but I am hitting it anyways :bolt::bong2:

Thanks *Ozzy* back at ya :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

3:50  here  so  Im a catching up:bong::bong:  :bong:  be back at 4:20...Hold This :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

Bong hit tennis back at you duck :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

:ciao:   4:20  here:bong:  just stopping by for a few :bong1::bong:  

okay  be back  Later  going to throw myself in the Lake now


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* Go jump in the Lake :rofl:

Nothing like Bongin and Grillin 

BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2009)

4u is so high he would never hit the water most likely.

Sound like a plan duck bongin and Grillin and bongin and chillin 

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: ready and waiting for y'll

:bong1::tokie: for SM and UKgirl when you stop in


----------



## 420benny (Jul 29, 2009)

TC, I checked the trichs today on the dry bud. Clear, cloudy and some light amber. Weird. The whole way through with Lil bertha has been weird. As far as a smoke report, it's pretty darn good. Nice smooth sativa taste. Buzz lasted a good 2 hours from 3 tokes on a pipe. I had to go and pick up my new to me truck and driving wasn't an issue. I can't wait to try it further in. I am happy.
SM, I bet that squirrel is still laughing at the poor dog in the tree, lol.
Ozzy, I would have enjoyed a nap in the rain today. I was running late doing chores outside this morning and when I was moving the hose with wand attached between gardens, the valve accidentally turned on when I picked up the wand. I got soaked from head to boots. It felt good!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 29, 2009)

4u2smOke.....did you make it to the lake?  and did you guys hit 100 today?  and I don't have to water every day because the stupid weather isn't hot here.....today it was barely over 60 and overcast most of the time....

MOM.....my cat Pearl will get your doggie out of the tree but my little doggie can't climb over anything a foot high

tcbud.....jesus loves you and your plants....gall darn it, they look marvelous and sooooooooooo happy......when it's not hot

enjoy the COOL evenings everybody....pee-dude


----------



## 420benny (Jul 29, 2009)

Seattle was on our news. It hit 103 there. Hottest ever. 4u's probably still soaking. We cooled down. it's only 105 today. Gotta roll one.ttfn


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Seattle was on our news. It hit 103 there. Hottest ever. 4u's probably still soaking. We cooled down. it's only 105 today. Gotta roll one.ttfn


 


Hay *Gang*   :ciao:  :bong:   benny ere has it  the closet..Just came back from Lake..Man is it Packed... ..and yes high of 104 .  so  Im here to have a session  then  Its back to lake for The barbi Q hot dogs and Hamburgers...you see i found that people leave the BQ pits  going..we always find one that someone has left  and do our cooking...saves me from haveing to start it:rofl:  s u k k a ....went to store to get a block of ice show kids what a swamp cooler that *tcbud* like to sit on front of  but  the store was sold out!!!  oh  well maybe tomarrow i told them..it will be like this again..


*painterdude*...I believe I know where you are...I had a rental down there  very rarely seen the sun..and that dowg and cat are they yours?  I had a Pomeranian  onece well it was hit by a car  and died..would like to get another one later in life..


*ozzie*...I did hit the water this time my friend..it is friggin  hot  excuse my language..But useually  I sit  and watch  and  BIU  when kids arent around..and Im jumping in again  im swetting just sitting here  typeing to you..wish we had some of you rain..


*Duck...* what we grilling?



*Smokemom*...im still waiting for those tan lines..Ill show mine:hubba: ..mine are more Burn:spit:


*tcbud*....you out  cruzzin  and :bong:  ?



have a Great night everyone  im a try and stay  



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok since you guys asked so nicely.  
































































:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2009)

Hubs says he wants to try mj.  

This shall be interesting.  We're waiting til the kids dont have anyone sleeping over..lol.

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah  *Mom*...keep working on it..I no need to see anymore..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hubs says he wants to try mj.
> 
> This shall be interesting. We're waiting til the kids dont have anyone sleeping over..lol.
> 
> Hmmmmmm....


 


introduce him to you :bong1:  and what strain you gonna chose to smoke with Him?  this is going to be funny..let us know Mom.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Suppose to be sunny and 82f, right now it is 59f.

I grilled homegrown sweet corn and brats on the grill *4u2sm0ke* and they were great Does it normally hit the 100's in Seattle?

Gonna do a small BIU session and try some new coffee, this old coffee tastes terrible.:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Thursday BHC  :ciao::bong:


*Duck  *no it dont.....our average temps threwout year is supose to be 44f  last two days we hit 100..today  thay say 97f...still to Hot 4me..Im use to ist being mid 80f  this time year..ladies are loveing it..cant wait for a little rain..not a lot..i dont have my cover made yet..things getting real busy now..have the rooms built in shed and neeed to do the duct work and electrical...okay  enough of this..I need to get stoned...Lets BIU  :bong:   and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Seattle :ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2009)

Good Morning :bong1: Hitters Club!

Yesterday, the sky turned grey and the thunder rumbled for bout two hours.  No rain here, but it POOOOORed around my place.  From what I hear from town ten miles away, they got soaked.  You could see the doors open in town my gf said, people on the porch, up and down the street, getting wet in the rain, kids and dogs running in circles on the lawns.:rofl: The temps went from 104f to 94f within an hour of the cloud cover, it blew and blew, but not a drop.  By sundown it had blown away, or evaporated.

Today, same is forecast.  Husbands first words on phone last night, it is sposed to rain this weekend.:fid: I told him we could find a place there is no rain.....and Ride.  Ride between the drops, like they do in Seattle.

Always wonderful to come in this smokey:bong1:  club and see all you great folks here  .


I forgot to mention, the poll for BPOM is open.
Here is the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45206  I voted, Have You?  and I still cant find the "view results", Im viewing results, I just cant see who voted for who.  Not that I care, my girl was posted just because, not to win.  She is way too young to win contests.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU BHC ers

:rant: I think it is time to start building floating grow spots they have 1 to 2 inches of rain forcast for this Fri and Sat. Ol'how wish I could send it to y'll in the Pacific northwest there 4u. I would trade rain for heat right now we ussually have 30+ 90* dayes this year we have not 1 since April the crops are growing funny this year. Tomatoes are not ripening very well.


Too much typing need refueling:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Have at them :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 30, 2009)

good morning bonger people......we had drizzle and overcast yesterday...which put me in a weird mood....kind of just walked around the property looking at all the crap that I should take to the dump.....

ozzy....our tomatoes are also just sitting there without any fruit on them, just flowers....we need some sun here on the coast

tc....glad you did have some cooler weather

QUESTION.....would anybody be interested in a thread that honors our close friends that have passed on to greener pastures?  I just went thru some old pics and found two friends that have died.....or.....is this better left alone and private?.....or it could be pets....

cloudy and overcast again, have an interesting day everybody, pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Jul 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hay *Gang*   :ciao:  :bong:   benny ere has it  the closet..Just came back from Lake..Man is it Packed... ..and yes high of 104 .  so  Im here to have a session  then  Its back to lake for The barbi Q hot dogs and Hamburgers...you see i found that people leave the BQ pits  going..we always find one that someone has left  and do our cooking...saves me from haveing to start it:rofl:  s u k k a ....went to store to get a block of ice show kids what a swamp cooler that *tcbud* like to sit on front of  but  the store was sold out!!!  oh  well maybe tomarrow i told them..it will be like this again..
> 
> 
> *painterdude*...I believe I know where you are...I had a rental down there  very rarely seen the sun..and that dowg and cat are they yours?  I had a Pomeranian  onece well it was hit by a car  and died..would like to get another one later in life..
> ...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2009)

*Just got back from town*......went by the doc's and got the lab results on the Hep C scare. That is what it was a "scare". No Hep C for me. I didnt see the doc, so I am not sure what the reasons might be for the elevated liver function numbers and the fact the liver is "enlarged" but dang me, I havent got out of remission.:banana:   I am so freaking releaved.

:bong1: all around.:aok::yay:  

*Painter*, I know what you mean, seems I go to the dump over and over, even had a huge yard sale, and it still seems like the junk just breeds. Sorry bout your cat, I had a bunch of kittens once, they climbed up on/in my motor area of my car. Very sad. Im soooo sorry.

*Ozzy*, I been watching a bit of the weather station this last couple days...is it just me, or does the country look mostly green and rainy? This high heat we are having usually does not hit this area till late August, early September for the Indian Summer effect. Hope it does not bode for higher temps yet during that time.:chillpill: pill sounds good to me right bout now.

*4u*, I have a bonafide swamp cooler, it does not run on ice cubes....lol...thing makes my world muggy tho. I dont mind when it is 77 in here, and right now 103 outside.

:bong2:  :clap:  :bong2:  Havin' a party here at the desk....
        :fly: :woohoo:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2009)

oh, *Painter*, I forgot to say, nine is fine, five is cool too, I got some that throw three and four.  My flo was putting out nine finger fan leaves about five feet ago.  Your plants look so so healthy.  Sure seems like you would be able to tell sex by now.  Post up a pic here where the leave stem connect to the stalk, maybe we can help you out?  We are looking above the spike that comes out on the stem where it connects to the leaf.  But however they turn out, that is some really nice fan leaf you have there.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a cat for you guys. He may be a little cranky when you first lift him out of the pool. Last one that helped him out only needed 12 stitches. Gloves and a full face helmet recommended. LMAO.
Edit: after rolling a j with the rest of the Lil Bertha bud and tasting it, I came up with a brainstorm lol Get it. Brain's Choice, brai,,,,,, nevermind. Look at the cat in the pic. He is orange like my avatar, he has stripes and is a male cat. So, I am naming him Tigger 2. Wish he was mine. A friend emailed his pic to me. I love cats with attitude. I am modifying my LB smoke report. Holy crap! This is GOOOD! I was eyeing another bud tonight during my inspection tour.heh, heh, heh tomorrow, it's mine


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2009)

Now there is a kitty with an attitude.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2009)

tcbud, thats fantastic news!  

I treated myself to these today and want to share them with the female BHCers.  Hope ya like.  

I needed the cheerful pick-me-up.  That and a little retail therapy works wonders!  Even bought steaks for dinner....ha ha ha.

Time to go smoke again.

Here ya go, who wants it?

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU :bong1::bong1:

Just watch the news and they have up the rain to 2 to 4 inches:shocked: 


:cop: was just by telling me to be at the court house in the morning at 9 for the hearing about taking the kids away from the boy I hit will update "jury needed" thread when I get back. Had me scared for a min til I saw witch cop it was "Sam" sleeps in the court room while the trials are going on and sayes "All Rize" They wake him up so you can swere on the bible.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2009)

I was wondering what ever became of that ozzy.  I'll be anxious to hear.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats TC on your good news. I missed that earlier.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Happy 4:20 Seattle :ciao::bong2::bong2:


 


thanks *duck*..sorry i missed my own 420:hitchair:  Had to do grocery shoppiing after work..Dam kids wont stop eating:rofl:


Lets  BIU  :bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Just got back from town*......went by the doc's and got the lab results on the Hep C scare. That is what it was a "scare". No Hep C for me. I didnt see the doc, so I am not sure what the reasons might be for the elevated liver function numbers and the fact the liver is "enlarged" but dang me, I havent got out of remission.:banana: I am so freaking releaved.
> 
> 
> *4u*, I have a bonafide swamp cooler, it does not run on ice cubes....lol...thing makes my world muggy tho. I dont mind when it is 77 in here, and right now 103 outside.
> ...


 




:yay:   Thats wonderful news tc...what a relief taken off you shoulders..stay cool girl   :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2009)

:lama: 

Evening BHC!

Been enjoying some durban poison this evening and opened beer #2.  I am quite mellow, and the fog is beginning to lift.  

How is everyone?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

:ciao:   :bong:  How is everyone?  


1.  massbucket..Purplebud...wanted to see if extra light helped..:giggle:

2 & 3  same as above


----------



## astrobud (Jul 30, 2009)

hi bhc, looking good 4u, sm glad u r relaxed. well guys now the waterpump has gone out on my tbird, peice of poo   anyhoo im going to fix it and trade the    out of it. :rant: . i have things in order, just a few things to pack and ready for the 4 plus hour trip, going to dc for some sight seeing and a concert :guitar:  this weekend. hey ozzy hope things work out ok with that thing, how do you like the dt cd? thats who im seeing this weekend.  time to fire it up, pass this around :joint: sm i will carry my sneek-a-toke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

:ciao:  *Honolulu, Hawaii, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kamchatka, Russian Federation*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 30, 2009)

TC....thanks for the info on the 'niner'...I will try and take some pics of the pre-hairs, but am worried about the shakes...am so glad to hear about your hep test....yeah you don't have to take that awful medicine.....my friend in Idaho says it is like having Kemo Therapy with all the side effects.....yuck

420benny.....this cat had the biggest balls I ever saw on a male....and he had 'attitude'....he's from Spain, hung out at a restaurant near where the wifey's kid was scuba diving...

well bonger buddies, have to go and check out the plants and possibly mix up a new Seagull Crap Tea of 1-10-0 with a tsp of Organic Black Strap Mollases....ya all enjoy yourselves tonight....pee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2009)

Out on the deck, bong and computer at hand....enjoying a lovely bowl of bubba kush.    Yum yum!  

Party on BHC!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks pee-dude! I can tell a lot just by his face. I had a great male. Best cat I ever had. He could take down a bluejay flying 6 feet overhead from a sitting position.
Edit: SM, that sounds great! I hope you aren't wearing that hot red dress. Them skeeters will love you.lol


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 31, 2009)

i know this is random but i stumbled here wanting to join this famous club .......
maybe BHC #311???? Maybe? yall just think it over let me know..........

But really wanted to let you know SmokinMoM; i bursted into a long laughing spell after singing your BHC # song. lol Yeah i know im probably the last person to get it but it was pretty funny to me when i did.
kudos to you


----------



## astrobud (Jul 31, 2009)

morn bhc, first let me welcome blue 56:welcome: just show us a pic of your bong and pm trillions of atoms w/ your # and your set. i hope everyone has a great weekend and try to stay out of trouble (i dont want a bad report from hick) :giggle: maybe the heat will die down for you guys in the nw.ill get back up w/ you guys sun evening. duck, my carrier pigion is on the way to your house, how about some of that dp for the show :hubba: (kiddin) later friends.:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> i know this is random but i stumbled here wanting to join this famous club .......
> maybe BHC #311???? Maybe? yall just think it over let me know..........
> 
> But really wanted to let you know SmokinMoM; i bursted into a long laughing spell after singing your BHC # song. lol Yeah i know im probably the last person to get it but it was pretty funny to me when i did.
> kudos to you


 


just add pic of you piece and your in..still need to PM  trillion But  I wrote ya down:aok:  just awiting pic  and place the BHC#  in signature...


It's about Time *B56  *:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2009)

Have fun and stay safe  *astro*....we will try ang stay in order..but no prommisses..and that would be cool to have homeing pigiuns  to diliver weed:rofl:  do you realy have Them?  anyway  I am off to work..Have fun  will see ya Sundat:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

*Good Friday Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 68f

Had another Blueberry male,:hairpull:  still have 2 more that has not shown yet. I just want one female for that I can clone her.

The AI, I think I have a female, not quite sure yet.

I also have a White Widow f2 that has buds on it so huge already that the branches are bending over from the weight.

Well lets start the weekend off right and *BIU* :bolt::bong2:

Here is a :bong1: for you too *UKgirl420* :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Friday  *BHC  *:bong:


not so hot today..they say 87f...but they said that the other day too:rofl:


take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

:bong2: :bong2: :fly: :fly: :yay: :yay:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Happy Friday *BHC *:bong:
> 
> 
> not so hot today..they say 87f...but they said that the other day too:rofl:
> ...


 
"They" Lie, if they were in any other job "they" would be fired for lying.  "They" keep saying 100 here, or even 103 and I am getting 105+.  Im so tired of this heat.

But...it is friday and on fryday all the hassels of the week are forgotten here.  Hope Astro has a great concert, Hope SM stays cool, Hope the kids dont eat you out of house and home 4U:rofl: , PC hope that white widow stands tall and you get the females you want, benny hope the weekend finds you cooler, Painter Hope you are doing well, and Blue57 hope to see your bong and number soon:welcome: .  

Not gonna :bong1: today till the b day cake is made, the trash is at the dump, and this old desk finally is empty.   Well maybe a :bong2: or two while finishing this desk.
:woohoo: ah....friday.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

Cleaning is always easier with a good buzz and some great music!


----------



## astrobud (Jul 31, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Have fun and stay safe *astro*....we will try ang stay in order..but no prommisses..and that would be cool to have homeing pigiuns to diliver weed:rofl: do you realy have Them? anyway I am off to work..Have fun will see ya Sundat:ciao:


 yea i got a couple extra, ill send them right over  hey duck, enough males already right.  tc yall be carefull out rideing this weekend. im shuting down the pc now lets have a biu session  b4 i go. later friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: Needed that atfer setting at courthouse all morning 
Hey astro:headbang: :headbang: :headbang: DT:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 31, 2009)

well theres a pic of the ole lady. 
Shes gettin repalced this weekend though


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay guys and gals, the cake is in the oven.  I used an old old old recipe I found in my desk.  It is a Mimiograph copy....anyone remember mimeograph???  My folks were teachers, and this is my Mom's recipe for 14 Carot Cake.  I remember her making it when I was little.  OMG on the amount of salt and oil!  Here is the Recipe, right down to the color and tried to match the print from the typewriter....remember them?

14 Carot Cake​ 
Into large mixing bowl sift the following:

2 cups flour
2 cups sugar
2 tsp soda
2 tsp salt
2 tsp soda

Add 4 eggs one at a time, 1 1/2 cooking oil, 3 cups grated raw carrots, mix until light and fluffy.

Bake in three layers, in 350 oven, 25 -30 minutes.

Icing" 1 box powdered sugar, 1 8-oz pakg. cream cheese, 1 stick margerine, 1 cup cocconut, mix till light and fluffy.

I havent made the frosting yet, but now...I dont know how to spell carrot.  My mom was an english teacher, but when she wrote this she was not teaching at the time.  Wonder if she even proof read it.  I got hammered all the time with my spelling when growing up...double letters were my worst.

Fyi, the batter is not gonna get "light and fluffy".  The frosting prolly will tho, if I mix it long enough.  Just took them out, dang.....it has been so freaking long since I made a cake (husband usually makes cakes if cake is needed,:rofl: I put my time in with hundreds of cupcakes and cookies)  Got to say they dont look like I remember last I cooked this recipe.  Maybe I tried to hard to get it "light and fluffy".  And the cake did not pull away from the pan....oh me, oh my, this may be a crumble carrot cake.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 31, 2009)

goodevenin BHC :ciao:

good to be home had a great time tho 

catch up with ya all later 

:bong::bong::bong:

420 seattle :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

IT'S 4:20 somewhere time to BIU :bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48:eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome back UKgirl, So glad you had a good time.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

:yay: Friday it's time toBIU party:woohoo: :headbang2: :banana: :bong1: :bong: :bongin: :bong2: :fly: :headbang:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 31, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> oh, *Painter*, I forgot to say, nine is fine, five is cool too, I got some that throw three and four.  My flo was putting out nine finger fan leaves about five feet ago.  Your plants look so so healthy.  Sure seems like you would be able to tell sex by now.  Post up a pic here where the leave stem connect to the stalk, maybe we can help you out?  We are looking above the spike that comes out on the stem where it connects to the leaf.  But however they turn out, that is some really nice fan leaf you have there.



tcbudski.....ok, taking pictures is horrible with the shakes but I did manage to get two acceptable ones for you to check out....all the plants have these hairs, different sizes mind you, but they all got em....and thanks for the comment on the fan leaf...fed them all some new tea today, Seabird Do Do from Chili of all places.....what a nice item to export up north to us guys:hubba:

And the plant in the black container.....when I was transplanting everyone, I had to take them outside of the greenhouse......and.....I broke off about 14-18 inches of my tallest baby.....so manicly I got some rocks, a pot and some soil, stuck it in, watered it vigoriously and it took only two days to actually stand up on its own.....amazing urge to survive huh?

No sun again today and it drizzled last night....no wonder I haven't got flowers yet, I believe SUN is a necessity!!!!!!!!!!

So bonger buddies, have fund this weekend....pee-dude

Golly, gee whizz, son of a gun, forgot about the hubbie's BDay.....sounds like the cake will end up being fat tortillas with frosting.....I really don't like cooking much less baking....and everything will stick......expecially those Belgian Waffles....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey painterdude It not look to me like your plant has sexed yet. Good luck and some GREEN MOJOeace:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree. The plant does have alternating nodes and they are coming closer together toward the top. Watch that top node in the first pic. It looks like it is going to do something.
tc, my arteries are clogging from that recipe. We didn't eat very well back then, did we? I am old enough to remember a mimeograph. My dad had one and used it all the time.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Anchorage :ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Painter, should I take a pic of the cake? It turned out steller....well, stoned steller, anyhow.  All three layers plopped together with the icing gluing them down.

I cant see any preflowers on your plants.  Wonder why they are taking so long to show?

bongin it up here, who knows when the husband is gonna get home, possibly tomorrow........and I will go out and kill some more grasshoppers, if I can find them.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 31, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc 

:yay: wakin n bakin with you all again :bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> tc, my arteries are clogging from that recipe. We didn't eat very well back then, did we? I am old enough to remember a mimeograph. My dad had one and used it all the time.


 
I substituted extra light Olive Oil for the "cooking oil", and I put in half the salt.  The frosting, I did use the 1/3 less calorie cream cheese, and real butter.  It is still off the hook.  I am wondering if he is gonna think I am trying to kill him now:shocked: ......I bought rib eyes for his official Bday dinner with asparagas and bake potato and the fixin's.  I did have stir fry on the counter for dinner when he called and said he would be late, and even as late as tomorrow.
Yes, I must say we did eat pretty bad.  I must say we eat a more balanced diet these last ten years than we ever did before.  You just dont think of things like arteries until they blow out.   I never cook cake, till now...and benny you got me thinking I should throw it away.

I just :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: and am too spaced to decide something like that.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it really morning there, girl? I just finished my dinner and I am working on beer #2 and a j of really old sativa from last year's outdoor. Gotta love mason jars. Good mornin' back at you.
edit: when I just tried to copy my reply in case you know what happens, my spell check wanted to change sativa to saliva. LMAO


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Hideho Ukgirl, me a bongin too....
Glad to see you back....


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

"I never cook cake, till now...and benny you got me thinking I should throw it away."

I was just messing with you. I knew you would make a modern version. Your recipe sounds good. I love carrot cake. My honey thinks it is a waste of calories. She is a chocolate snob, lol. Keep the cake, please.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 31, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Is it really morning there, girl? I just finished my dinner and I am working on beer #2 and a j of really old sativa from last year's outdoor. Gotta love mason jars. Good mornin' back at you.
> edit: when I just tried to copy my reply in case you know what happens, my spell check wanted to change sativa to saliva. LMAO


 

well its 4.08am in the morning 

im a early riser ,or nocturnal  ,:bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks TC   

lets BIU :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

I already told him I was baking it.  So....there it stands in all it's glory right next to the good stuff.....:giggle: It does have carrots in it....and I bought fresh unbleached flour, dont tell him about that tho.
Is funny, 70's harvest gold counter top, with a totally sixties cake, upgraded into  ot nine style...
it is getting to harder and harder to type.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I never cook cake, till now...and benny you got me thinking I should throw it away.


 
You can throw it down my pie hole:hubba: Belly full now lets all

BUI :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong: :bong: :bong2: :bong2:

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 31, 2009)

*oh wow TC looks delicous but i dont like carrot cake :cry: but i do love the frosting 

*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

that is almost creepy with that avatar.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad to see you back UK hope you had a great time

Care to try a PurpleFrosting Bud with me it is dry just not cured but I just Had you try it out. This is the first bud to dry.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful Ozzydiodude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 1, 2009)

yes thanks ozzy 

that bud looks very nice ,:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 1, 2009)

*some of the places i BIU  while i was away   *

*

*
*

*


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 1, 2009)

beautiful. I wish i was at the place with the creek. Think i could live in a hut in that picture secluded like Henry David Thurough and grow pretty like sativa's and indica's.
ok gonna go back to bong ripppn to some 311 jams.............


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

The day is still dark and 68f.
Gonna BIU then




*Gone Fishing*












:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 1, 2009)

goodafternoon BHC    


enjoy your dark morning duck :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> well theres a pic of the ole lady.
> Shes gettin repalced this weekend though


 


Thanks ...be sure to post a pic of the one okay :ciao:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC:ciao:*
> 
> The day is still dark and 68f.
> Gonna BIU then
> ...


 




Good luck  *Duck *:ciao:  what ya fishing 4?  walleye?  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey painterdude It not look to me like your plant has sexed yet. Good luck and some GREEN MOJOeace:


 


*Paintdude*...go back with your scope and look close to the node in your pirst pic..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I already told him I was baking it. So....there it stands in all it's glory right next to the good stuff.....:giggle: It does have carrots in it....and I bought fresh unbleached flour, dont tell him about that tho.
> Is funny, 70's harvest gold counter top, with a totally sixties cake, upgraded into ot nine style...
> it is getting to harder and harder to type.


 



Yummy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back UK hope you had a great time
> 
> Care to try a PurpleFrosting Bud with me it is dry just not cured but I just Had you try it out. This is the first bud to dry.


 



Nice looking  budd  *ozzie*  you only shareing with *UKgirl?*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> beautiful. I wish i was at the place with the creek. Think i could live in a hut in that picture secluded like Henry David Thurough and grow pretty like sativa's and indica's.
> ok gonna go back to bong ripppn to some 311 jams.............


 


yes i agree..I would love to drop a line in that water hole..Nice pics *UKgirl*..glad your back..


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> just add pic of you piece and your in..still need to PM  trillion But  I wrote ya down:aok:  just awiting pic  and place the BHC#  in signature...
> 
> 
> It's about Time *B56  *:bolt::bong:


tcvcg was appointed "group leader" sometime back. TOA hasn't posted here in over two months and is no longer the 'man' to contact. 
I "accepted" tcbud and white owls requests for them


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank You *Sir Hick*, and I am sure White Owl will thank you too.  I am a group leader over at the Female Growers Group, and well, didnt even know it till Ukgirl PM'd me to accept her as UKgirl420.  I had a whole list of folks to accept.  There I was a "leader" and didnt even know it.

I would like to offer *Hick* a heartfelt invitation to join the BHC.  So nice to see you here.  Thanks again.

Way to go on those beautiful pics *UK*, looks like you visited some really nice places to BIU.  I passed out way before he got home last night, to many BIU with Uk.

Good luck fishing,* PC*, yes, what are you fishing for? I was up before the sun and, I want to go fishing too!

*4u*, I kinda thot that node showed something too, just didnt want to say.

*For everyone else here and there, Have a Great and Safe Weekend All.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2009)

Saturday Morning Smoke out:bong1::bong1::bong1: Time to head to town they are having jet ski races on the river. 

HEY *hick* where your pic


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2009)

Breakfast is cooking....anyone want some bacon with a side of blueberry pancakes?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2009)

Send a plate my way SM I am always ready to eat.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, *SM*, slide a plate of that my way.  OOPs, never mind, I got to make breakfast myself now  .  Yours sounds better than what I am making tho, ham and egg hashbrown scramble.

*Painter*, I am throwing up a pic of where and what to look for in the "Pre-flower" department.  Upside down tear drop with a hair comming out of the small end.  Hope this helps you.

*Zip*, check out the stripes on this plant.  I got a stem looks like a candy cane too!


----------



## painterdude (Aug 1, 2009)

4u2.....ok, I'll give that a try.....not sure If I can see thru the little eye piece with all the shaking going on, but we will see what I can see

tcbud....thanks for the pic's of your hair and the cake....the cake looks great

ozzy....thanks for helping out

SUN....that's what I need, some sun.....OK, I will patiently wait and see what happens....last year my only female showed herself in early Sept...

wifey needs to use the phone, gotta go....by by bonger buddies, stay high and fly......pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishing sucked. We only caught 7 *Lake Erie Perch* we are allowed 50-60 fish and I caught 5 of them. Started the day by 1 the boat would not start, dead battery, had to leave and go charge. 2 Had engine trouble on the way back, weren't sure if we were gonna make it back in. 3  Hit a bump to hard in the camary and lost my exhaust. I think I am done trying to do anything today, gonna just take it easy and BIU the rest of the afternoon away:bong2::bong2::bong2:


Starving for some pancakes *SM*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2009)

duck after a day like that those were not enough have a few PurpleFrosting:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u sliding  your way:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: I know a head like that takes more

I was thinking about going trout fishing tomorrow, but they just put out a flood warning for us. Don't think I'll stand in the river tomorrow will be here BIU


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got back from the valley.

*PC*, way bummer on the fish and trip.  I know bout motor problems in boat.  Have boat, have "hole in water to pour money into".  Old fishy saying, Dad had it on the wall somewhere.  BIU and think of boat/camray later. 

*Benny*, Got to tell you, had a small slice of that cake, it was a hit with him.....yeah.:aok: 

*Ozzy,* good idea to stay out of water with flash flood warning...passin':bong1:  to you, got some Sugar Grandaddy Purple in it..thot it was all smoked up, but found it way in the back closet. Musta hid it and forgot, my fave from last season.

Third try getting this pic up, maybe I should have done this before :bong2: or again.  By the time this uploads, it is gonna be 4:20....Pacific Standard Time.
forget the pic, taking too long to upload.  Now it will be in upload limbo.

*Painter*, hope the sun came out for you.

What is for dinner *SM*?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Shakes head here, dang, is that freaking pipe worth ten bucks?  That is what I wanted to ask...dont know nothing bout no glass pipe, got a couple dont use them.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 1, 2009)

It's 4:20 at benny's house. Anybody wanna try my sativa?
tc, I am glad about the cake. Too bad you passed out-lightweight,lol Nice pipe.
ozzy, the fish don't bite anyway when the water is moving that fast
duck, bummer about the fishin' trip


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2009)

I wanna try your sativa benny.  

Man, what a day.  The family left me alone for a bit and I smoked a lot of weed.  Time for a refueling.

tcbud- my moms hamburger casserole.    And steamed broccoli.  Strawberry shortcake for dessert.

Beer #3 already.  Starting early.  

Thanks ozzy for being there 4 me today.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

So much hostility here at MariP:rofl:BIU everybody:bong2:Time4Plan-B:rofl:airbuds BIU:bong2ut a bulleyes on your back:rofl::bong2:^^^^^^What ajoke:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pipe tc.... well worth the ten, here they go for about 15


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2009)

pcduck, your post confused me...guess I haven't seen any hostility.  


Hit those bongs 4 me guys.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

*SM* I was neg rep for using more than 3000 lumens/sqft and wasting electricity. :rofl::rofl:

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> ozzy, the fish don't bite anyway when the water is moving that fast


 
That is why I use blasting caps:evil: dropping sammon eggs in the deep hole in the eddies works for fast water round here. If it is muddy you are wasting time. But then again a bad day fishing bets a good day at work any day.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 1, 2009)

That's cheating, ozzy! In between catching the fish, you are providing a safe place for them in the current. So, you are sort of helping, lol.
duck, where is this drama so I don't have to hurt my little brain searching? lmao


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 1, 2009)

can anyone suggest a good vaporizer, under $400. im trying to decide between i nice vaporizer or a good old big bong. wife is making me stay under $150 even though she will use it more.
well this b rip goes oout to all you single guys'; headin out to a bachelor partyyyyyyyy


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

No drama Benny just a good laugh.:laugh:

Now back to more enjoyable things like BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> can anyone suggest a good vaporizer, under $400. im trying to decide between i nice vaporizer or a good old big bong. wife is making me stay under $150 even though she will use it more.
> well this b rip goes oout to all you single guys'; headin out to a bachelor partyyyyyyyy



I don't have a clue B56. I just stick with my glass bong 10+ years without breaking her:woohoo:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2009)

BIU  Headed bar hopping y'll have a grerat evening eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 2, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 
powerlead has died on laptop :cry: so conserving battery time 

BIU :bong::bong::bong:
*


----------



## 420benny (Aug 2, 2009)

bummer, girl. Good luck


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue B56. I just stick with my glass bong 10+ years without breaking her:woohoo:
> 
> :bolt::bong2::bong2:



very impressive.:aok:
 I have one that i have had since m e and the wife meet(funny story) buts its "lost in the house somewhere. thats the only glass pc i have never been able to break, most the others only last a few months before the" great fall"

back to the bubbler :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> tcvcg was appointed "group leader" sometime back. TOA hasn't posted here in over two months and is no longer the 'man' to contact.
> I "accepted" tcbud and white owls requests for them


 



:rofl:  what a ******* joke   :bong:


but goes alomng with this stupid thread ,,,huh,,*hick*?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey all and I hope everyone is well. Been staying very low on the radar and ansewring the door a lot lately.


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  what a ******* joke   :bong:
> 
> 
> but goes alomng with this stupid thread ,,,huh,,*hick*?


u no 4u.. u r THE 1 going to get this thread closed.. 

your insolent attitude and posts directed toward me isn't going to fly.  I've had a bellyfull... and I won't/don't play fair. You're picking a fight that you have absolutely no chance of winning. 
  I simply corrected your totally incorrect and useless piece of information. Wheres the joke in that?  
Did my exposing your ignorance make you laugh?.. 
I hope it gave others a chuckle too... I know that I enjoyed it..:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Drizzling and 68f the sun is trying to breakout from behind the clouds.

Welcome back BuddlLuv:ciao:

Is there a link to your new pics *Benny*? 
I will do a :bong1: and go search:bong2:

Bummer about your cord *UKgirl420*

Lets BIU BHC members :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Morning BHC ers

raining again here temp to stay in the upper 70 F

I see we are gonna have to take a newspaper to hounddawgs (4u & hick) if they don't play nice

Bong pic hick:confused2: the rest of us obayed the rule you above them. 

:yay: BuddyLuv back 


Lined up and waiting on y'll:bong1:  :bongin: :bong: :bong2: :48: :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

Note to self: Bubba/Kush is a great smoke on a drizzling Sunday morning.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 2, 2009)

good to be back guys. It is always an incident non related, that lead to grow discoveries, so I am playing it safe. Had a cop at the house for some rash of adolecent mischief in the neighborhood, I could tell he smelled something but I think he knew better then to ask to be invited in. Low and behold they came back about a week later asking to come inside and talk. I of course came to meet him out the garage and said there was no reason to talk inside the driveway was fine and that pretty much made his mind up up on on what was going on inside, I could see it in the way he kept looking back at the home. I immediately went inside and started tearing everything down and my buddy came and removed all the trash they next day in his work truck. Now I keep all my stuff (smoke) at my bros, only keep what I need at home, and I am just waiting for them to knock again (just a matter of time). Damn kids have to screw it up for all us poor folks minding their own business. Oh well, I was getting to big for my own briches and this is a good reminder of my place and where to keep it.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

I was wondering where you were. Just figured nice weather and busy for ya.
Kids will be kids it is just to bad that the popo were involved and then the start of their power trip. But you did the right thing. You know and I know they(the popo) are scratching their head trying to figure out how to get into your house. More likely there are 4 or 5 of them since 1 is not smart enough to figure it out alone.:rofl: Which I guess is not really funny since it is our tax dollars paying these ignoramus  buffoons. Just glad all is cool for ya:aok:

Wow I think that is the most I ever wrote at the BHC that was not MJ related..I need a bong:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone notice that the dummies in school are now the popo.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 2, 2009)

*welcome back buddy luv ,,,,,ive had to pull my grows too:cry:*

*only have lucky left  but better safe than sorry *

*but at least im can be back online ,,had to buy a new charger ,,pc world are a joke ...im under warrenty and they wanted to send my laptop away for upto 28 days for a battery charger ??? which they could of supplied in store ,,,so rather than be without it cost me nearly the equvialant $100 :hairpull: wouldnt even give me a discount ,,,a stern letter has been sent of to head office  hahah wonder if ill get anywhere :ignore: *
*so im ready to biu :bong::bong: and keep biu *
*then time to bake fairycakes with the little one ,,*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 2, 2009)

TC wish the other half HAPPY BIRTHDAY and have a great day on the bike:d


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeez the little bit of rain we got did not do my girls justice. 

Gonna have to go water after a lengthy BIU session :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Time to BIU and head to moms for Sunday supper. Gonna dig up some new patotoes and pick some greenbeans. y'll have one of these :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :smoke1: and enjoy your SUnday
eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

Dang *Ozzie* now you got me thinking of food..And what I am gonna do for dinner?

Guess I will just BIU with ya till I decide:bong2::bong2: here your turn:bong1:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

buddy im very sorry to hear about that. give it a little while, heck invite the guys in next time to despell all concerns they may have.............then fire that light back up. keep yourself safe, but dont let some nosey cock i mean cop control your life, keep ur head low, were all thinkn bout ya


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> TC wish the other half HAPPY BIRTHDAY and have a great day on the bike:d


 
Thank You, Ukgirl, And you have a very very Happy Birthday too  .  Real sorry to hear bout the grow being taken down.

We went for that "first ride" last evening after it cooled off a bit.  Now I have remembered what it was I loved about riding......*everything*, but the chill.  Gonna have to remember to pack a long sleave something.  I am riding a lot higher than the last bike, it makes a big diference with the wind.  It is gonna take some getting used to on the new type helmet, got one of the "half" kind, last one was more like foot ball helmet  .  Off to more riding this morning.  I seriously think this has been one of the best Birthdays my man has ever had.  He even laughed outloud at the "Dan Akroyd Bass-o-matic" card.:rofl: 

*Comment on Vaporizer* that I have.  I still smoke my bong.  I paid like 100 for the vape and it sits in it's box.  I just dont get the hard hit/stone like I do smoking.  Just my opinon.  It is not the "volcano" type, but the one with the "whip" style.  Vaporite, is a good one for the price I am told.  I have a friend that got the pricey Volcano, and he sold it for like half price.:confused2: I guess you either love it or not, from what I hear.  You also waste more pot with the whip type than the volcano.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> u no 4u.. u r THE 1 going to get this thread closed..
> 
> your insolent attitude and posts directed toward me isn't going to fly. I've had a bellyfull... and I won't/don't play fair. You're picking a fight that you have absolutely no chance of winning.
> I simply corrected your totally incorrect and useless piece of information. Wheres the joke in that?
> ...


 




sure did:rofl:   you think i give a **** anymore about thois thread...Hahahahahahah


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool it 4u2smoke, hick's quite serious.  I like this club and don't want to see it taken away.  Why are you pushing it?

Morning everyone.  I hope I can get rid of the family for a while today and break out the bong.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry  *Mom*....last night was un called for...*Hick*..my appolagies...I do respect you and what you do for this site..But  this thread was started by  *Trillion of Atoms*..Not *TCVG*...*Hick*...maybe you should shut this thread down  and we can start a new..IDK..just throwing out thaughts..and maybe have this thread closed on page 420  in Honor of TOA..



How does everyone feel about that...




Here *Hick*..:bong1:   some of my own Purple Frosting   enjoy



Im going to the time out chair now:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> just throwing out thaughts..


:tokie: are we having to let some air out from between them ears 4u 

Took the veges to moms and her and bro took my truck, sais we're headed to the flea market. So I will set here and roll'em up. :tokie: :tokie: :48: :tokie: :tokie: passing to the next one in lineeace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

ok  *ozzie*..I dont care for joint..but  if its yer weed..and you offering....ill take it..and pass you this:bong1:   say hello to you Mom..is the weather nice enough for swap meet?  i like those..one BIG  Garbage sale..i meen  Garage:rofl:  what Veggies Mom getting?  have a good time..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

Im still in corner....But I braught my :bong1:



:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: thank you but I guess you will have to put my joint:tokie:  in your bong 
Mom got tomatoes (red,yellow and green), wax peppers, green and yellow peppers,greenbean, new patotoes and lettuce
:tokie::tokie::tokie:

UK will be along and grab 1 in a min

SM you better be careful these have hosipitalized lightweights


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

:ciao:*  Saint-Pierre, Saint Pierre and Miquelon*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

hello friends..just another day on the water here..My friend caught this 26 pound KING..off the point of Tacoma..and we got another crab as well..i wish i could get more then one in the trap..maybe some day..realy had a nice time..have a good day everyone

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey 4u what are you baiting with? When I lived in Fl in the 80's we just tyed a chicken part(wing, leg, what ever) in the trap waited 15-20 min and pulled up. We were crabbing from bridges down there. Use to raid crabber traps to..


----------



## painterdude (Aug 2, 2009)

4u2......maybe Hick has lost his sense of humor because that shower cap has squished his brain....:giggle:.....I know we are not allowed to swear or even pretend to swear......and we are apparently not allowed to attack the Moderators.....so what can we do when we feel Unjustly Treated......not a damn thing.....it's like being in the military again and having to deal with a Full Bird Colonel....Full Birds are very close to God and administer their own Ten Commandments as they deem necessary....when Hick kicked me off the site for a week I wasn't sure why he did that but I sent him a personal and invited him to stay at our guest house if he was ever visiting on the coast of Oregon.....I promised to be good and not swear any more or attack him for acting like a ?......and I always wondered why Mom didn't get punished for using the 'f' word with the double 'k'.....I love MOM but I just want the punishment to be equal and honest when we are supposedly naughty....so Hick, if you really do have the POWER to close down this thread and you take that POWER and use it to punish a few of us, isn't that OLD school?  Make everyone suffer for the sins of a very small minority!  Sounds like the nuns at work again.......so what are you going to do now Hick, keep threatening us?   How many aternatives do you have?  Close down the thread (#1)  Kick everybody out of the club that disagrees with your management style (#2) and last but not least, give up your moderator job (#3)

So Hick, have I broken any rules here, just expressing my opinions, didn't swear and I thought I was quite polite....:hairpull::woohoo::heart::evil::beatnik::2940th_rasta::cool2:eace::48:


So, I come back nine hours later, and Hick, Mutt, Mom, the duck, ozzy, tc, 420benny, the hamster, and blue offer intelligent advice.....thanks

I think I should shut off my computer for several days, wait until the plants have 'sexed' and maybe come back with some pics....adios until then.....pee-dude


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

wow, 
you pot heads need to chill. this is like arguing with the police. theres not point, ur not gonna win and antagonizing them will only flare tempers and bring harm.GET HIGH ppl and let it GO, whatever you all are talking about!:
now that it is 420 on the east coast heres one for all you on the west side..........:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

4u, i think i will be moving after seeing those pics of the water. All ways wanted to live out there that way, and the wife actually wants to as well so i might be out that way in a few years, got anywhere in that garden of yours i can put my tent?:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey 4u what are you baiting with? When I lived in Fl in the 80's we just tyed a chicken part(wing, leg, what ever) in the trap waited 15-20 min and pulled up. We were crabbing from bridges down there. Use to raid crabber traps to..


 

I use dead fish...chicken is what most use...I caught one with catfood..1..with nasty dead herin..I tried the chicken a few times never got anything..lots of fun .. ..kids and i are going to chace the King Salmon here soon..people here set crab pots off the docks here..and dont like ya docking your boat therrer..:rofl:  you  raid pots :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> wow,
> you pot heads need to chill. this is like arguing with the police. theres not point, ur not gonna win and antagonizing them will only flare tempers and bring harm.GET HIGH ppl and let it GO, whatever you all are talking about!:
> now that it is 420 on the east coast heres one for all you on the west side..........:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:
> 
> 4u, i think i will be moving after seeing those pics of the water. All ways wanted to live out there that way, and the wife actually wants to as well so i might be out that way in a few years, got anywhere in that garden of yours i can put my tent?:hubba:


 


of corse i do..I like it here..and welcome all friends to come and Party..:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2009)

I gotta defend Hick for a minute.

I was a mod here for 1 1/2 yrs.  It gets tiresome always having to remind folks of the rules time and again.  *Also*, it seems most of the other mods and even the admin haven't been around so Hick is having to take on the extra load.  This is very frusterating for him I'm sure.  Combine that with the server busy issues.  I don't blame him for being grumpy at all.  

I don't agree with antagonizing him one little bit, and I see where it got me when I asked for the What Are You Listening To? thread be reinstated.  He will take the BHC away just as he did that one.

As for me painterdude, and using the f word with the KKs, I was violating the rules, got reprimanded, then I ceased using that word.  I dont think I got beligerant like a few of you did.  Sometimes it's better to just not say anything, ya know?

I am not getting the same joy from this forum anymore, maybe I am just burned out.  But I would hate to see this club be discontinued because a few of you would rather ***** and moan.  

Gosh, I need to go smoke but can't.  I wish hubs would make himself useful and go take the kids swimming or something.  I desperately need my meds.  

Rant over.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU and quit bitchin :bong1: :bongin: :tokie: :joint: :bong1: :48: :bong2: :smoke1:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 2, 2009)

what about having revolving Mods? Like this week, Hick is in charge, next week another mod running the show? That way, one person doesn't have to babysit or referee or be the bad cop all the time. If Hick is the only mod who is around, then it's time for new mods that are here semi-regularly. It shouldn't be hard to do. I do know we should concentrate on fun things here and not mess too much with a system that works pretty well, compared to other mj places.











The new mods


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

> How does everyone feel about that...



Things change, people move on, should we close something that is fun and entertaining? No is my thoughts. I don't care who is captain of the boat as long as I am catching fish:aok: Now back to BIU and having fun.:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> of corse i do..I like it here..and welcome all friends to come and Party..:hubba:



*4u2sm0ke* are you inviting us to the *Party Barge?* Because I am really tempted to fly on out since the fishing sucks so bad here*. *Are your crab pots near anyone's else's?  On that TV show it seems like they migrate. Does yours do that? Does your buoys look like bongs:laugh: BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

:bong: :bong: This ship ain't sinking so leave will enough alone.

With all the things going wrong today our Mods are the last thing to worry about. But if *hick* needs or wants help, there are enough people here to give a helping hand. We all know stoners are not the easiest people to please.


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry  *Mom*....last night was un called for...*Hick*..my appolagies...I do respect you and what you do for this site..But  this thread was started by  *Trillion of Atoms*..Not *TCVG*...*Hick*...maybe you should shut this thread down  and we can start a new..IDK..just throwing out thaughts..and maybe have this thread closed on page 420  in Honor of TOA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It matters absolutely "0" _'who_ started the thread, or who "WAS"  the "group leader". Those things are easily changed. Changed without any consultation to you.."imagine that!" 
"I" know who is now, and obviously "you" don't.. but you're willing and ready to criticize and argue about it.    Spouting off about things you know nothing about, have no access to, and are incorrect about, certainly makes you appear "special". 
_"better to keep your mouth shut, and have folks think you a fool, than open it, and remove all doubt"_...
  I hope you impressed someone, because it only further solidified my opinion of you ..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2009)

tcbud is wondering if this thread is destined to close.  Shakes head and is leaving the thread for now and gonna check out other threads.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2009)

Newpaper rolled up for you 2 so Play Nice


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't hang in this thread as much as some..I am mostly in the grow journal thread...but I do love popping in here and kicking off my shoes to relax and just banter back and forth about whatever...I hve been a part of enough forums and not just MJ ones to know that things can get heated and posts can be read the wrong way...It's kind of like the guy who gets caught speeding and then tells the cop everyone is speeding why did he get pulled over? True everyone was speeding but it is usually the person going faster then everyone else that gets popped....like it or not the site has rules and most of us hve broken them without realizing it...but when you are called out on it and then break them some more in response to the calling out..well then you are just looking for a fight and like Hick said you will not win...you don't hve to like the rules but you hve to abide by them....I love this thread and hope it is not shut down...4u2smoke I am not bashing you at all...I hve a problem with being told what to do as well...I think you are funny and mean well..but we don't want to see this thread closed...sorry for rambling...I guess this snowryder kinda does that.... 

Well now I need another bong hit...BIU


----------



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2009)

> From the Marijuana Passion Forum , Book Hick, Chapter 1


 FYI
Hick didn't write the rules. Stoney Bud did when he was a mod. 




> .so what are you going to do now Hick, keep threatening us? How many aternatives do you have? Close down the thread (#1) Kick everybody out of the club that disagrees with your management style (#2) and last but not least, give up your moderator job (#3)


None of the above if you follow the rules..as far as Hick stepping down...I'll personally ban everyone that attacks him again. Period. He helped create this site and the oldest member here. Little due respect is in order, I don't see you treating MarP this way...Hick should be treated with the same respect. If you don't like it here leave please. No one is forcing you to stay..and Hick is an admin NOT a mod, so have a little respect.


> I love MOM but I just want the punishment to be equal and honest when we are supposedly naughty


She was handled in a PM. but look at this freaking thread!! 6995 posts...WTH and you expect us to catch every little infraction. Then whine when you get cuaght but someoneelse doesn't? This isn't high school, crap happens and you got caught swearing first...get over it and grow some weed.



> and we are apparently not allowed to attack the Moderators


 NO not publickly if you have a problem with a mod PM another mod such as kingkahhunna The Hemp Goddess MarPassion or myself...doing it on the public side causes dissent and will not be tolerated.



> If Hick is the only mod who is around, then it's time for new mods that are here semi-regularly.


 LOL do you know how much of a PITA it is to get a mod much less one to stay? and I'm sorry the ones who yell at us defenetly aren't mod material. We are good on mods..if people would just follow the FREAKIN RULES!!!
I'm here everyday, but to be honest except a couple of members This place doesn't have the feel it used to. Not sure if I like it, but I chime in everyday look around check out new members tyo see if they understood the rules and move on.

I don't come into the coffee table EVER! Reason why......well its obvious feels like a shark tank in here most of the time. and the mods are the guppies. Rather look at grows and see what people are doing rather than try to keep panties from wadding up amongst our younger members.

This thread is appalling and how much dissent was cuased just becuase someone threw a tantrum becuase THEY got caught first. If your a Bong hitter then prove it and act like cool people not like pre-schoolers.

I got a headache from this thread. Hick gets this way when under attack. If you knew what he has done for members here behind the scenes you'd prolly take a step back and feel like an a$$. You can moan at me for using the rear end word..but in this case i'm calling it as i see it.

Back off the man, Or i'll just flat recommend the coffee table as a whole gets crap canned. Every time it seems the same lil group of people starts crap...then i have to come into a gawd awful thread with nothing but bad vibes....get a clue.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2009)

Forgive me for being so slow.....

*Happy Birthday, Ukgirl!!!* *Here is your present. *



Who wants these?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks SM...I needed a laugh....and I will take those....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:fly: 


Who wants them next??:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2009)

Me me me me me!!!

And I need another Corona, but don't wanna get up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 2, 2009)

*thanks sm :giggle:


biu BHC :bong::bong:*


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2009)

I think this thread needs to look forward while not forgetting why this thread was started in the first place....so with that said here is my new piece....

 Hmmm..I wonder why it is smoking....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2009)

Real nice Hamster Lewis!!  Hit er for me.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Real nice Hamster Lewis!!  Hit er for me.



I sure will SM........


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Bong hit after midnight, just keep on smokin'til the smoke rolls from your ears:aok: 

:batman: Hey everybody new rule "everybody must get stoned" do not argue with this rule til you have completely obayed it

:headbang2: :headbang2:  RUSH 2112  :headbang2:  Hey SM guess what song Ozzy's:headbang: :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Still jammin that Rush Ozz?  

Ok, its normal to see gekkos, fireflies, sometimes a mouse, a very occassional rat (gag!) but tonight I saw something completely different.  A possum!!  He was totally unaware I was a mere 3 feet away taking pics.  But anyways, isn't he cute?    Please ignore the dirty window.

My dogs want out real bad right now...I'll wait til he's done feasting on the june bugs..lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

I on the heavy stuff now GZR the plastic planet cd but you know It's loud. Man it is great not having neighbors to wake up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Never heard of GZR.

You should try some Incubus.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

SM, are you really a Corona girl? I knew I liked you right off. Now it's a done deal. lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

Geezer Bulter formed them as a side project


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

you panty weights how about a drink of 125 proof moonshine :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ozzy threw another one of the purple joints my way ,,,my bong is kinda harsh today  *


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

I shall pass on the moonshine ozzy. btdt and felt lucky to have survived the experience.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 3, 2009)

BIU while typing up a resume for school. Love gettin blazed doing school ****


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 3, 2009)

125 proof? that all ya got????

us fellas down here in the peachy swamps use that stuff for aftershave.hahahaha,
but i hear ya


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

How strong you want I don't make any old thing. I have three stills a reflux a pot and tea kettle just to play with. I can get 194.7 in the reflux, only good for pure spirits no taste like the pot still double run and aged in oak the best, the pot still is 50+ yrs old.
The bottle I am drinking tonight is 10yrs old + 1999 on bottle that is 6 in oak 4 in glass bottle

to much typing not enough BIU and drinking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:tokie: :tokie: Had to roll them UK Have a drink with me while we smoke these:tokie: :48: 

I see you blue hit it hard :48: :tokie: 

4u, SM and a duck these await thee:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks ozzy ,,,hope its whisky straight up or im passsing and will wait for the joints 

:48: :bong::bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 3, 2009)

OZzy im the biggest trash talker in the world. to be honest with ya im to scarred to try anything 125 proof. the fact that you can makes me fear you 

but the fact that you can also make it, thats impressive. I myself am more of a beer man. But only good beer none of that watered down crap they sell to broke college kids. If it has the word "light" in it im probably gonna steer clear of it, but thats just me.
 Right now I have found myself buying alot of Magic Hat and Shinner 12 packs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Shiner?  That cruds made in Texas.  

Love beer too.  

Time for another.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 3, 2009)

good morning bhc, im back and i cant leave u guys alone for 2 days without getting into trouble, what did i say b/4 i left. anyhow had a great time it was a great show. one long ride back, 5 hrs with the last 2 in pouring rain. got to meet geoff tate of queensrych at the motel.diddnt have my camera with me at the time .ill post some pics later of the show.
lets have a session, biu style:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

64f and sunny only a 10% chance of rain.






> Love gettin blazed doing school ****


Is this necessary? This is the type of rule violations which got the Mods/admin coming to the BHC in the first place. Please read the site rules before ruining it for everyone at the BHC.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning ditto on the weather 

Waking and baking with my BIU and love doing it so y'll take a:chillpill: on the cussing

Queensryche  said the truest word very written about the drug wars "Brother killin brother for the profit of another. Game point Nobody wins" Empires

 And don't forget to BIU:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Set my :bong1: before taking the dog out and checking the garden...Now I can't find it...Jeezz maybe to many this morning already:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

The bong gremlins are at duck's place:laugh:

Here hit this one :bong1: then go looking

The table is set so bring your lighters:bong::bongin::ccc::48::joint::tokie:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 3, 2009)

hi bhc . sorry to hear about your setback buddy luv. i thought i had things ready (grow room)for the trip and all is ok except i had a high temp of 101f :holysheep: heres some pics of the concert. dream theater were flawless, zappa plays zappa was awesome dwezzle can really play, frank would be proud. queensrych was good but showing age.
the guys from big elf talking to the crowd, they were ok the other one is queensrych playing empire.View attachment 125555


View attachment 125556


View attachment 125557


----------



## astrobud (Aug 3, 2009)

some more pics
i think its zappa then dt then zappa again View attachment 125558


View attachment 125559


View attachment 125560


View attachment 125561

let me just say it was a great show however i think im getting to old for the long trips, i was glad to get home  hey ozzy geoff tate sounded really good, still hittin the high notes


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks *Ozzie* Found it next to the microwave:confused2: Oh well:rofl:

BIU is Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy time once again :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:bong: OK its :rant: time

:rant: This is a bad year so far first a Bear eats my Purplebuds, then the hill slides on a patch, this morning when I go look things over and the perlite in the soil has floated to the top of 2 patchs:shocked: I had drainage ditches around then that the mulch run into and is gone:confused2: 

Now that you have had to see that enjoy one or 2 of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It matters absolutely "0" _'who_ started the thread, or who "WAS" the "group leader". Those things are easily changed. Changed without any consultation to you.."imagine that!"
> "I" know who is now, and obviously "you" don't.. but you're willing and ready to criticize and argue about it. Spouting off about things you know nothing about, have no access to, and are incorrect about, certainly makes you appear "special".
> _"better to keep your mouth shut, and have folks think you a fool, than open it, and remove all doubt"_...
> I hope you impressed someone, because it only further solidified my opinion of you ..


 


:ciao:  sounds as tho you are Flameing me???  thats against the rules..:hitchair:  well for some people anyway


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

*dam 4u    what have ya been banned for 
:confused2:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

4u you piss in the mods cherio again


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

4u continues to 'poke and prod'.. I've decided I don't want to punish everyone thats enjoying this thread. But I am going to eliminate the trouble makers. 
I am finished accepting attacks against my actions here and against my character. 
  If anyone wishes to petition MarPassion with my removal, feel free.
  Untill I hear otherwise from "him", I'm going to moderate the forum exactly as he has established the rules.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

Stile don't see a bong pict hick

Here have one of these:bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

If he don't like joints it only had half a ton


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

*well time i stopped bongin for a bit well after this one :bong:
and get back to my joints 

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

UK bong hits while rolling joints is the only way to roll joints.

home sick after just a hr, what did he do leave his personal here, wait I found it, tell him to grow more we'll smoke all this waiting for him to return

load with 4u's purplefrosting enjoy:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

hey girl, I will share my Lil Bertha with ya" The latest bud I snipped is amazing!!!!! My joints are ugly, but they work, lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> got to meet geoff tate of queensrych at the motel.diddnt have my camera with me at the time .ill post some pics later of the show.
> lets have a session, biu style:bong:


 
How awesome!!  I love Queensryche.  They came here a few months ago but I couldnt find anyone that wanted to go to the show with me and didn't want to go alone.

2 concerts later this month tho...Staind and then Incubus.   Man, if I got to meet the Incubus boys at a hotel...uh uhhh hmmmmmm...oh never mind.  

Morning everyone!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:shocked: SM let incubus get away from her 

A few from 4u's stash:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> A few from 4u's stash:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie:



I'll have one o' those...I think I have "earned" it.. :rofl:..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

I havent "earned" it, but it is time for one here too....:bong2: 

Good Morning BHC, the sun is just about to hit the garden.  Cooling temps but wind expected today.  The wind yesterday did a real number to the girls drying them out yesterday.  Lots of wilt.

Riding thru town yesterdy, I swear I smelled at least two MJ gardens in bud.  Or....was it a dead skunk....:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

They are stile on the table I'll have another:tokie:

Afternoon delight time:bong1::bong::48::tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Man, if I got to meet the Incubus boys at a hotel...uh uhhh hmmmmmm...oh never mind.




I am with the band *SM*:hubba::hubba:........









:rofl:
BIU BHC members:bong2::bong2:

Hurry back *4u2sm0ke*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Smoke break tired of  turning cantaloupes need a few of these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  and some AC
next :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:

Hey hick  bong picture?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Just came in from the garden myself.  Starting to warm up out there.
It is once again time to BIU.
:bong: :bong: :bong: 
Now, if I can find my journal.....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 3, 2009)

PICK and PROD....hmmmmm.....interesting choice of words...how long will 4u be kicked off this thread Hick?

4u went after me for burning my trash and I spent allot of time explaining exactly what I was burning.....I think it is in his nature to be picky and proddy, and I will miss his sense of humor and sarcasm and everything else he brought to this thread.......

So when is he coming back?  Do you think he will take off his muddy boots when he comes to your house?

I would and I hope he feels the same way...but is there any mud in Seattle right now.....it's been so goll darn hot lately...

Hick, wouldn't want your job for all the dope in California, well maybe some of tcbud's stash.....

Otherwise, don't know what to say to ya dude......other than peace and love.....pee-dude


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

Been Hot all over....
and thanks for the compliment Painter....
my closet is almost bare....getting ready for the new....
BIU, I say, BIU, I say, cause the server is too busy to get me a smiley page.....
I think I will make it a point to stay High all day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I think I will make it a point to stay High all day.


 

Best plan I have heard of :bong1::bong::bongin::48::tokie::ccc::joint: :smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Do you think he will take off his muddy boots when he comes to your house?


 
You mean wash to mudd from between his toes.

4:20 by my watch smoke up :bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48::joint::tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

> I think I will make it a point to stay High all day.



I 2nd that...........:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 3, 2009)

i think i feel another group hug coming :joint4:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 3, 2009)

wELL HERES MINE ! 
Fresh Cantalopes...mmm goood


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 3, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2009)

Good evening UKgirl....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2009)

:ciao: 
Been a good day here, actually got some stuff done.
Hope your havin' a Great Birthday UK, it is time to :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
Welcome to the BHC Meds4me.

Did you know canalopes pack more potasium than bananas, bite for bite?  Trivia, so trivial.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

:ciao: BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 3, 2009)

And to think they want $4 a pc at the grocery store...I only have 30 more on the vine...lol


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! TC, were those small maters Sungold? Cuz they sure looked like it. It's our 2nd favorite tomato. Gold medal is #1. I may have a new contender for flavor. It's Chocolate Cherry. Tastes a little like a Cherokee Purple combined with a sweet cherry tomato. Very nice, complex flavor. Did I tell you guys I love tomatoes? Just rolled my first J of the day. I am slipping. Time to spark it. I'll be back!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

Bonging up my PurpleFrosting up join me :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

Join me in the only way to prepare for bed lotsa:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: good night sleep garenteed:aok:

Fresh Cantalopes...mmm goood Hey meds do you freeze you melons


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

*All righty,:aok: Ozzie Lets get this BIU session a flaming.:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :fly: :fly: :fly:  *


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

ah jeez I just read what I wrote ...don't start flaming people/members...flame/light your bong...just in case anyone misconstrues what I meant to say.. I am just high and having a good time in the BHC

Now commence to BIU  :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Loaded and iced:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: just bought a snowcone machine. The girl at the check out wonder why I was not buying flavoring

:fly:   high again:headbang2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

*The only flaming aloud here in the BHC is to the bowl on your bong*

Sliding your all's way :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

mutt and hick :48: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 3, 2009)

Seein how my first post in this thread was just chewin some rear....
I'll "IN" w/ ya'll :hubba:
Lil Blue Mystic in a 2' cheapo acrylic...me n glass don't get along to well


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *The only flaming aloud here in the BHC is to the bowl on your bong*




Aye you got that right......... 1..2..3..biu


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

I couldn't hold the hit in long enough in between posts but howdy Mutt:ciao:


Bubba Kush good for sleeping soundly


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

Mutt pict of bong to join


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the edit explanation *Ozzie*

ready....1...2...3...biu


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

:bong: *Bong It Up*
:bong: *Bong It Up*
We're Hear to say
Is the best way to start(or end) your Day:yay: :yay: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :tokie: :tokie: Coming at y'll have a great night or morn. remember it's 4:20 some where so BIU


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

Nite Ozzy....BIU


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

Long day bongin' here.....
G'night bong hitters.
And Yes benny, it is a sungold, got two of them, I likes those lil maters the best of all.  Full sized tomato's just dont have long enough here to ripen and get many, at my garden spot anyway.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Mutt pict of bong to join



:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahaha excellent!  Mutt is joining the club.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 4, 2009)

MUTT.....hi, couldn't think of anything funny to say about the grip and that very strong looking thumb.......ever thumb wrestle?

Here's an old funny-ha-ha drawing that I think most of you might have seen on another thread perhaps, maybe not...

So MUTT thanks for being so neighborly.....it's been real.... pee-dude


----------



## astrobud (Aug 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahaha excellent! Mutt is joining the club.


 
good morn bhc, i bet you guys stay in line now that we have in thread protection  90s and humid today yay.4 days off and now back to work, yay again. meh, oh well. have a nice day everyone


----------



## aslan king (Aug 4, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'll have one o' those...I think I have "earned" it.. :rofl:..


 

Hick! in all honesty poking the bear can be fun. I agree that you should not have to take any personal attacks or attacks on your character. 

Rules are rules and must be respected!

BTW- Bong Pic?


----------



## aslan king (Aug 4, 2009)

GOOD MORNING BHC! Had to get some cheddar so I have been away. 


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 4 U all!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 73f.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

> Hick! in all honesty poking the bear can be fun.



Only if you are looking to get banned. We already have had one long time BHC member get banned for "_poking the bear_" We do not need any more.

Members if you all would quit poking the bear...Maybe the bear will leave. 
If the only reason you are coming to the BHC is to antagonize the mod/admin I wish you would find another thread/forum to do it at. This use to be a wonderful thread but just lately is seems to have turned into bashing/antagonizing the mod/admin thread. And someday maybe some of you will realize that the boss can do what ever they want.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2009)

Or poking the MP porch mutt 
We don't want to ban people. Actually it upsets us that it has to go that far.
All it takes is "oh my bad...will be more careful about the rules" and everything would go so much better.
I'll leave trhe thread now that some undesirables have been asked to leave 
On with the bong toking 
Al we ask is members help us out on our jobs by following the rules.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good morning BHC ers Hot and Sunny today:yay: 

Hey Mutt welcome to the BHC, Nice job training the human to hold your bong, does he hit it when you are not looking?

One more "poke at the bear" :confused2: pict of bong hick

Hope you all have started your day with a laugh and a buzz, cause life is to short to be mad and straight.

lined up on the table for y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Just took a stroll thru the garden...Looks like I have another Blueberry male, jeez these Blueberries seem hard to get a female. On a brighter note one of my Aurora Indicas looks female.Gonna give a couple more days to be sure before taking clones. Everything else is looking good too

BIU...2 for Tuesday:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## aslan king (Aug 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Only if you are looking to get banned. We already have had one long time BHC member get banned for "_poking the bear_" We do not need any more.
> 
> Members if you all would quit poking the bear...Maybe the bear will leave.
> If the only reason you are coming to the BHC is to antagonize the mod/admin I wish you would find another thread/forum to do it at. This use to be a wonderful thread but just lately is seems to have turned into bashing/antagonizing the mod/admin thread. And someday maybe some of you will realize that the boss can do what ever they want.


 

EASY KILLER!!!!!!!!!
If you read my entire post you will see that I am not an advocate of breaking the rules. 

Hick would be a fine addition to the BHC. 

Dude has smarts and humor. 

Poking fun at him and breaking the rules and two different things. 

I got my sins but accuse me appropriately!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2009)

Calm down Aslan LOL we knew you were just joking around a bit...think PCDuck was just making a point to all the others that aren't picking on the bear just wacking it in the head with a stick 
Let's all take that bong hit. 

Besides what many of you think...Hick does have a sense of humor  He'd just get banned if he started telling jokes.. :holysheep: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

*aslan king* with all the drama we have be having in here just b/c some members think it is fun _to poke the bear,_ we just do not need that sort of posts. One member poked the bear once to many times thinking it was fun(it probably was for him) and got banned and I would hate to see this thread get closed just because some members think it is fun to poke the bear. It just not poking fun when it gets old and tiresome and it has reached that point for the mods/admin and many members of the club.just my $0.02


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Hick would be a fine addition to the BHC.


 
If only he would follow the rule picture of bong:confused2: 

As to my weather report, after looking at the weather chanel :shocked: the rain is head this way big time. That's it I'm building floating grow beds for next year. Or maybe buy a barge plenty room:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Ozzy I am just glad I live by a river and can pump water to my girls b/c  of the lack of rain.

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

The springs around my property are putting out more water this yr than I can remember. I have burried water drums in a few hollers but don't need then this yr. The barge would be ideal water all around free lighting, just need to move to MMJ state.I knew there was a dra back.

Man to much typing not enough BIU:bong1::bong::ccc::48::tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

> just need to move to MMJ state.I knew there was a dra back.



:laugh::laugh:

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

:ciao:still:bongin: :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning everyone!!

Woke up this morning and noticed my eyes were stull bloodshot.  I overdid it last night, but it was fun.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy 4:20 *Rome*:ciao::bong2::bong2:




> Woke up this morning and noticed my eyes were stull bloodshot



Doing a 2 4 Tuesday will take care of that...:laugh: 

*BIU* :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning *SM* :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning pc.  Its a better day today.    Thanks for last night.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC:ciao:*
> 
> 64f and sunny only a 10% chance of rain.
> 
> ...



what i find funny is that everyone here probably gets high all day, break all kinds of laws, and your worried about me typing 4 little *****.well im sorry but your just gonna have to get over that one. I have never been "talked" too about breaking any rules here. and when i do then you can chime in. 

and really if anyone says anything about me typing 4 stars then ya need to get a life, and grow up. I could have typed a multituded of different words too fill in with those four stars. Yet i let the reader do that with their imagination letting them choose to read it as however they choose. Kind of like watching live tv and they bleep out a curse word or something. They bleep i to out to not offend anyone yet you still get the point.
Just tired of everyone actin like little kids around here, some people need to deflate that ego and bring their head back down to earth, and that one goes for everyone.
I wouldnt think its too appropriate to antagonize mods or anyone else, not one really wins that game. On the same note, i dont think its appropriate for some mods, to say the things they have said in some of their responses, really presents a double standard, and not really displaying a friendly attitude. I see though how it can be annoying having everyone gang up on u in a thread, but cooler heads must prevail. Personally I love the ole Hick, just think he could have toned it down a little with his responses, maybe be the bigger man in that situation?, but what ya gonna do, the man is a redneck, but so am i 
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just took a stroll thru the garden...Looks like I have another Blueberry male, jeez these Blueberries seem hard to get a female. On a brighter note one of my Aurora Indicas looks female.Gonna give a couple more days to be sure before taking clones. Everything else is looking good too
> 
> BIU...2 for Tuesday:bolt::bong2::bong2:


 
I had problems getting the blueberry seeds to be female too.  I got 2 out of six seeds.  Congrats on the Aurora Indica!

*Good Morning BHC* 

The weather has cooled off these last few days.  I had a pleasant 91f in the garden last evening at 6p.m.  This Morning is 54f, that is coolest in a long time I think.

Welcome to the BHC Mutt  .

:bong: is gonna have to wait today for me, I got the "official" type business to get done, Main Street here I come.
Enjoy Your Day Everyone!
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> what i find funny is that everyone here probably gets high all day, break all kinds of laws, and your worried about me typing 4 little *****.well im sorry but your just gonna have to get over that one. I have never been "talked" too about breaking any rules here. and when i do then you can chime in.
> 
> and really if anyone says anything about me typing 4 stars then ya need to get a life, and grow up. I could have typed a multituded of different words too fill in with those four stars. Yet i let the reader do that with their imagination letting them choose to read it as however the choose. Kind of like watching live tv and the bleep out a curs word or something. They bleep i to ut to not offend anyone yet you still get the point.
> Just tired of everyone actin like little kids around here, some people need to deflate that ego and bring their head back down to earth, and that one goes for everyone.
> :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:




Why did you not just do it then and following the rules, which you knew you were breaking at the time. The mods/admin is threatening to close this thread b/c people like you cannot or will not follow a few simple rules. Why if you have never broken this rule do you feel that it is ok to do it in our thread?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

Quit yer bickerin boys and go hit the bongs.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

**** calm down. think you might need to hit the bowl more than anyone.When did posting 4 stars mark grounds for breaking rules.gonna have to look at the rules again. Its a thread, it can be restarted at any time under any name. CHILL
 Im not breaking rules, your acting childish.
Expalin which rule i broke and why not mod has ever said anything to me about it in any of my posts. I use the stars almost daily
p.s. Interpret those stars any way u see fit, its a fun game


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Quit yer bickerin boys and go hit the bongs.



yOur right.*************************:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 4, 2009)

Hit the bongs fella's and chase em with a nice shot of wild turk ! I'm outta here i don't want another 3 day holiday ! Peace and chill out dudes !


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> **** calm down. think you might need to hit the bowl more than anyone.When did posting 4 stars mark grounds for breaking rules.gonna have to look at the rules again. Its a thread, it can be restarted at any time under any name. CHILL
> Im not breaking rules, your acting childish.
> Expalin which rule i broke and why not mod has ever said anything to me about it in any of my posts. I use the stars almost daily
> p.s. Interpret those stars any way u see fit, its a fun game


 
Only because you asked....here is rule #1

*1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


 

*now boys lets stop with the personal attacks and the bickering.  its taking the fun away.  *

*hit those bongs yet?*

**


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol. 
all up to however you interpret it. but just cause ur so hot...... its done. 
PCDUCk i would like to offer some kush as a way of making peace.
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> **** calm down. think you might need to hit the bowl more than anyone.When did posting 4 stars mark grounds for breaking rules.gonna have to look at the rules again. Its a thread, it can be restarted at any time under any name. CHILL
> Im not breaking rules, your acting childish.
> Expalin which rule i broke and why not mod has ever said anything to me about it in any of my posts. I use the stars almost daily
> p.s. Interpret those stars any way u see fit, its a fun game







> *1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation.* If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.* Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


*

What part do you not understand?"
*


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

Since you couldnt just drop it like everyone asked, Listen here "employee of the month"
 Im sure there is no rule against typing only stars. 
 for example you cant type "s**t" you would be breaking the rules
i typed ****. im sure many 4 letter words beyond the few that are classified as curse words. Use ur imagination buddy, thats what is there for. if i have eer cussed on here it was on accident. Im not going around popin off at the mouth all the time so back off dude. stop complaining and go grow something, get over it and get a life


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 4, 2009)

im off to work, no more on this subject for me, sorry if i have ofended anyone with a * or two. 
have a good day everyone, even you PCDUCk!:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> lol.
> all up to however you interpret it. but just cause ur so hot...... its done.
> PCDUCk i would like to offer some kush as a way of making peace.
> :48:



Have you ever been president blu'?? 
Surely reminds me of   "depends on what your definition of "is" is"....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2009)

is... "to be" that is the only definition I know to be correct. Either it is or it is not, grey areas are for those who are lying or dodging the truth.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

You know *bluealein56* if you would have bother to have read the post times you would have seen that we posted a nearly identical times, thus not allowing me to rescind my post. But with the attitude you have displayed so far, it more or likely would not have made a difference. Since most your post towards me have been in the antagonistic way.  Which I have replied in the most civilized manner without the name calling and/or baiting that you seem so fond of. ....
 Do you want the powers to be to close this thread just so that you can swear and cuss like an unintelligent teenager?...But then again it is always just a few members that ruin the fun for everybody.



			
				bluealein56 said:
			
		

> Since you couldnt just drop it like everyone asked, Listen here "employee of the month"
> Im sure there is no rule against typing only stars.
> for example you cant type "s**t" you would be breaking the rules
> i typed ****. im sure many 4 letter words beyond the few that are classified as curse words. Use ur imagination buddy, thats what is there for. if i have eer cussed on here it was on accident. Im not going around popin off at the mouth all the time so back off dude. stop complaining and go grow something, get over it and get a life


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2009)

I try my hardest not to use offensive language in my posts, but sometimes when I have too much to smoke or drink things slip. A constant use of offensive language should only reflect upon the person typing it, obviously this is where lack of respect to the forum and it's other users comes into play. A little slip of the key strokes is tolerated here, but I believe habitual line steppers are usually handled fairly by the mods. Enough said on the matter, let's all get back to what originally came to thread for, a bong rip of our finest homegrown. Congats PC on MVP of the month and howdy Smokin Mom.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks* BuddyLuv*

I hear ya, I just do not want this thread closed due to rule infractions.

Now to BIU the rest of the afternoon away:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

get ready Winnipeg time to BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks* BuddyLuv*
> 
> I hear ya, I just do not want this thread closed due to rule infractions.
> 
> Now to BIU the rest of the afternoon away:bolt::bong2::bong2:



I agree I don't want this thread shut down either and I believe Hick knows that the majority of the people who come to this thread are here to relax and not to start or stir up trouble...like I said before it's one thing to break the rules without really realizing it but when you are called out for it and respond by breaking them some more then it's just uncalled for.

Anyway...back to the bong......:bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

Does this mean I cant say dang anymore, I try real hard to replace the words I would use in real life with dang and heck.....Im stoned, just got home from freaking life making decidsions and sure dont want this thead to close right now.....or ever.  A  couple more hits are in order.....Peace Folks
oh, and Congrats PC on the MVP and Howdy Smokin Mom.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Did I miss the 4:20 Seattle:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

:bong: BIU  BHC ers

blue and duck I don't know what you are smoking but throw it away before y'll pop a vein. Blue since the server uses "**" just use something else for your word/mind game  

Ham, tc and Buddy around to y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Here's :bong1: :bong1: for the mods(hey hick pict bong:confused2: )


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello Goddess, second time I see you down there....what you doin'?
bongan cleaning desk out here, search for important papers earlier demands action.  New desk, new file system.....lol....right.
BIU
pass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey duck it's time to BIU lets have a couple:bong::bong:

join us when y'll get here:bong1::bong1::bongin::ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

All is cool *Ozzie*:aok:

bluealein56 is a man of honor and we took care of our differences in a PM.

Now we can leave all the drama behind and just BIU and have fun:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

ozzy- stop asking hick for bhc pics please.  he can pop in anytime he sees fit.  

i need another beer.  anyone want one?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

doing :bong: and loading my water truck:bolt::bong2::bong2:

Gonna give my girls a good watering tomorrow:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

Ozzy thanks for the pass....
PC glad to hear it was all worked out....
Who wants it next?? Well first I hve to pry it out of this guys hands...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Good one H L :laugh:
I wonder if there is Mexican Dirt weed in his bong or kill weed? :laugh:


Biu :bong2::bong2: next:bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2009)

Now all is  lets bong a do.

dang I hate memory lane......this desk is breeding old stuff...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres a little green for the page

1st pic: 3 Bubba/Kush plants
2nd pic: 1 Durban Poison plant
3rd pic: 1 big bud of WWf2 still growing
4th pic: many of my other flowers



BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Ham that looks like the only thing he could hold right:laugh:

For you SM I might 

Looking good duck be safe with the water truck

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: loaded and topped with some hash I found while cleaning the barn. Now if I could find my other bong:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Ozzy is it red?





:rofl:
I think I know who has it


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 4, 2009)

*goodevening BHC ,,,dam,, sure looks like i missed some tension in here today ,,,and to think 4u got blamed for it  only playing with ya s

hey ozzy ive a joint filled with some unknown stuff but its good stuff :48:

BIU BHC
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (Aug 4, 2009)

high bhc, i see you have been busy today  sounds like we have it all worked out now  . sm i think ill have one of those beers, duck looking good too bad so many males or are they somewhere else? man it was muggy hot today, i hate it. gonna be that way all week plus the afternoon storms. weve had over12 inchs of rain in the last 2 weeks. im smoking street weed:spit:  anybody want some(i guess my homing pigeon got lost on the way to ducks house)   gonna be another month b/4 i even think about cutting anything. ill have pics soon, later friends :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

BIU UKgirl420:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Astrobud:ciao: 

Naw them all girls those males are burned and forgotten:laugh:

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 4, 2009)

Howdy bhc!
astro, sorry about the street shtuff
duck, I love the hiding in plain sight thing. Way cool. You need to stop harvesting boys. I thought we told you it's the girls we want, get it? LMAO
hi girl! What tension? Must have just been a little t-storm. It passed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

Hamster Lewis- the av is awesome.  

I am very hopeful today.  

Its been a good day.



BIU!!

Beers all around.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey BHC ers the server let me on so I quess I will play nice 

Glad to see everyone is BIU I put up a few more :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

For you UK :tokie:  with alittle hash since that the way you roll 

One day at a time and hope the next gets better SM


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 4, 2009)

*cheers ozzy ,,,,

HI duck:ciao:

SM things will start to brighten up soon eace:

now lets hit the :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHCers let BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hey hick peace I will play nice for awhile You'um smoke'um Peace pipe I'll load .


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wud up BHC ?    Im to stoned at this point to really talk about anything ! Ni Nite to all !


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2009)

Nite Chris....I hve a total head high and am wired....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

Have a Great night or Good morning be safe and happy that is all that really countseace: :48: :heart:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

Counting blessings here,
and counting on a good nights sleep.
Gonna hit this bong,
Smokin' tokin' deep.
G' night BHC.

Party on dudes and dudetts....

Watched a show tonight called "Filmore the last days".  Filmore closed, and Winterland opened San Francisco 1971.  Almond Brothers, Greatful Dead, Quicksilver Messnger Service, Ten Years After, Santana....geeze the list goes on....With cleaning this desk and that show, I have gone thru to the Wonder Years in my life.....dang.... Let this desk end tomorrow....all I need next is a second grade report card, seen the birthcertificate.....lol.
again...
g'night.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 5, 2009)

:bong: .............
now that i finnaly got my first smoke of the day in let me fellow up with an apology. Im sorry to pcduck, all the Marpassion family, and yeah even the mods , love yall too

Woke up this morning and went straight to the pc to check out the ole BHC. Well..... I idnt take the "meds" before i did that. Bad idea. I think after reading that *4u2* was banned i became a little mad( him being one of my good pal's). Mad at him mostly for being so stubborn (though i have to admit some of his comments had me rollin ). Well then I saw PCDuck's comment. Went down hill from there. 

I can see where I was in the wrong and can admit it. Though I personally dont like that rule, I can respect it and follow it. I personally dont want to see ppl going all loco cursing everywhere but slips do happen?? though according to the RULES i was out of line and I have always been on to stretch the rules sometime. 

Didnt really phase me too much till I got to work and just couldnt get it out of my mind. By this time I had a few :bong: :bong: :bong: in me. I started to see how I was being a BUTT. Think ill always be a bit of a smart BUTT,  but remember people its all in good fun and love, and I would never do anything to purposely damage the integrity of this great site. I love this place and its like a family  to me. Like I have said before, without this place I would still be trying to figure out how to get the seed to pop.
Conclusion:BIU before posting

Hick: would never wanna be the president but find your comment sly and quirky as usual. I love it.... wouldnt expect less my friend. 

SmokinMom: your hot........... in a weird way wish u were my mom 

Pcduck: Sorry had to throw the employee of the month joke in their. You have no idea how much I have laughed at myself for saying that today. I know it was quite offensive, and really you should be proud to be the MVP, really man, congratulations. You deserve it, you have no idea how much I have studied your postings trying to learn this DWC. Thank you

ok now that all thats off my chest  and I have written a novel and STUFF im gonna pass a couple of these around for everyone :tokie: here, pass one down :tokie: . A special bong for Pcduck. Before ya hit it gotta confess it is "street weed"........:confused2: its all i got.......
BIU


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 5, 2009)

that must be a huge desk you got there tc. 
what if you found a troll growing some dank weed in there?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 5, 2009)

goodmorning BHC,,,

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All! I know many of you from the female growers forum, and always hear that I should expand my horizons and post here in the BHC. 

Buttttt....I use a vape, not a bong, so will I still be allowed? I do HAVE a bong and use it occasionally, but maybe that doesn't count. 

Still, having vaped away the last hour, I thought I'd share what I do when I have a good buzz going. I do toilet paper origami, or "Toilegami." 

I'm still trying to figure out how to design a cannabis leaf, so if any of you out there are toilegami masters, and know how to design one, lay it on me!

However, I think I just thought of a way to design a Toilegami BONG.... so when I get it all rolled up, I'll post it if I'm still allowed to post here, being a vape lover. 

Do any of you get 'busy fingers' like me when you have a good, light, Sativa buzz going? Sigh...maybe I should stay busy instead rolling blunts. I'll probably regret posting this when I'm not high anymore. Hah! 

Have a great evening, everyone. Hit those bongs and chill out! Me? I'm in vape heaven....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 65f

Glad to have you * mojavemama* as our newest member. Just post a pic of your bong/vape and go to group membership and click on Join the BHC and pic a number and place in signature. There is a list of numbers that have been taken already that can be found in the first post.:welcome:

All is cool B56



Lets BIU thru this Hump Day together:bolt::bong2::bong2: next:bongin:


----------



## aslan king (Aug 5, 2009)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Hick! in all honesty poking the bear can be fun. I agree that you should not have to take any personal attacks or attacks on your character.
> 
> Rules are rules and must be respected!
> 
> BTW- Bong Pic?


 
Yep!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Morning BHC ers hope you all are in good health and good buzzed.

Join me in the Hump-day wake and bake:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :tokie: :48: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 5, 2009)

goodafternoon BHC 

count me in ozzy ...:48:


welcome mojomamma ,,just remeber to add your bong pic and number 

biu :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

BIU :bong2::bong2:

Just got done watering the girls....They were a bit thristy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 5, 2009)

*ok time to BIU before i hit the bank 

i lost my bank cards ,,,cancelled them then found them under the comp :giggle:  time to stop online shopping i guess  time to :bolt:

:ciao: catch u all later and keep on :bong2: :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok time to BIU before i hit the bank
> 
> i lost my bank cards ,,,cancelled them then found them under the comp :giggle:  time to stop online shopping i guess  time to :bolt:
> 
> :ciao: catch u all later and keep on :bong2: :bong1:*



:laugh: reminds me of a show that was on TV the other day. The girl was all wazzed from breaking her arm, when she got home she went online and on a shopping spree. She didn't even remember till the UPS man started dropping all this stuff off.:laugh: I do look there when I need a pen..There is always one there

*BIU BHC Members*:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: That what it take to be ready to go to town

Left these on the server for y'll:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

I am cleaning the :bong1: getting ready for UK's 4:20 party


----------



## 420benny (Aug 5, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Welcome mm to our little club. Hope you are feeling better. How's the garden going? Gotta grow, as 4u says. Hopefully, he will get re-instated soon.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

:ciao: 4:20 UK and Auckland:ciao: :bong2: :bong2: :fly: :fly: pass :bong1:


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the BHC mojavemomma.....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Moring BHC!!

In the pink here.  Slept so sound I got two more hours than normal, this daily bong hitting is starting to show results.  This is my kind of meds. :aok: 

Welcome *Mojave*, so good to have you here.  And that hobby of yours....dang girl, You got it going on in he toligami department.  I have never ever ever seen anything like that.  I consider it fancy in a hotel that just folds it into a V.  You ever consider marketing that to big fancy hotels?  Some people got so much money they would prolly pay for something like that.

*Blue*, I have  desk here, that has been a part of the famiily for going on thirty years.  I think I have actually cleaned it out once or twice in that time.  I have a hard time throwing things away.....paper generation here.  I have been working on it, I actually gave myself permission to toss all my old bank statements/registers (the old insurance policy pile is massive)......that is a HUGE step.  And, of course, you got to look at every little peice of paper, that may or may not include reading it and some of this stuff yanks at heart strings pretty bad.  So, I got this new desk, three drawers, and the old one....5 drawers and a typwriter area.  New desk, three drawers, with a fancy place for the keyboard that pulls out, not near as much room, which is a good thing.

I will throw stuff away, I will throw stuff away....I will finish this today.:rofl: 

Okay, nuff typing....it's time for :bong1:  pass.  Side Track City.  Over last weekend, I just covered the top of it and ignored it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

Good afternoon BHCers Let have a round of :bong1:

:ciao: Mojave welcome :48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: that will initate you to the club:fly: Purplebud style

Kinda nice having a com in town and at the farm but this laptop keyboard is to small.

Rain ending think I go word on the ark:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

You are all taken care of *Hamster Lewis*:aok:
:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

Seeing light at the end of the tunnel,

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  all round.

:banana: :banana:
if this is done by the time he gets home, I am def gonna get a brownie button.  

You still in town Ozzy?
Top of the Day to You SM, I see you round here somewhere....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

Went to town

_Ace_ is the Place with the helpful hardware man.
I was in and out with everything I needed within minutes.
Although I did walk around to see if they had there garden supplies on sale

Good time to burn a couple of these:bong1: now Biu :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU life is to short to face straight

Out at the farm now tc, Mom doing good picked some green green to put up, rain wearing out green beans not blooming good at all. 

Ditto on the Ace duck pick up 3 Promix bales at 1/2 price:aok: now to figure out what to start:huh: 

Hi SM loaded 2 for you :bong1: :bong1: 

They are waiting:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 5, 2009)

hi bhc, and welcome to mojavemama :welcome: . man was it hot today. did a little closet :watchplant: work and now im just chillin. oh if anyone is intrested i have a nfl fantasy football league and need 10 more team managers. pm me if intrested and ill send you the info. we cant have this as open disscussion ( the rules) so pm only. its just for fun. i hope all are doing fine and im gonna watch some tv. later. oh lets have a biu session:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2009)

1..2...3....BIU       :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

Oakie dokie, dont have to twist my arm:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 

The thunder is getting closer and closer, boomin' thru these Mountains.  Best do my bongin with this machine off.....
CRASH......BOOOM, RATTLE WINDOWS.....
That one was real loud.... 

G' Night all You BHC members world wide  .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 5, 2009)

*goodevning/morning :ciao:*

*hope the weather calms down TC  if not just get lost in a few of these :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2009)

TC with the weather I have been having I feel your pain. Here a little relief for the mind:bong1::bong1: 

Have a good time living this thing we life eace:

For the club:bong1::bong1::48::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2009)

Aloha bhc!!!

Time to smoke more weed.  Who wants to join me?


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2009)

I am in SM..........I am on vacation and the wife is passed out..(snowryder did her in tonight).....


----------



## 420benny (Aug 6, 2009)

I am with you guys. Trying a J of Lil Bertha and it is special, even uncured. Too bad there isn't much. But, who else has outdoor finishing this early? I am stoked, stoned too. Party on!


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 6, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: 
:bong2: 

so glad i switched to taking online class versus going to the University every day.,
 I get high late at night and go to school. Really, how many other people you know who get blazed and go to their class at 3am?
 Oh well, off to finish my final, got a power point to make about my new business, wish me luck


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2009)

hahahha blue how cool is that, sounds like my kind of school.  I never was a good student, I had a lot of absences...lmao.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 6, 2009)

SM, were you a party girl? Got any cool tatoos, lol?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 59f......They say we are suppose to get some summertime weather this weekend ..in the 90's....been a very cool summer so far.


BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2ass :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*goodmorning Duck :ciao:

its a hot afternoon here {at last} time for the littleone  paddling pool to come out and the big ones can entertain her  then i can sit and :bong: allday :woohoo:
lets BIU :bong::bong::bong:

4u :heart: it aint the same without ya in the BHC *


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning UKgirl420 and Ozzy:ciao:


BIU :bong2::bong2:

Hauling water today for both me and some river water for the girls. They are turning into little chuggers.

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all Hope you are felling good today.

Same forcast here duck, but I will believe it when I see it. Every time they forcast high temps it rains around here.

You said it UK, Ozzy miss his little bald buddy. Here's one for 4u:bong1: 

Ham enjoy that vacation they don't last long enough

Table set let the bong begin:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: 
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Morning BHC,
Last night I come on, the thunder had moved way off.  Hardly hearing it at all.  As soon as I start typing here, wham the elictricity goes.....
Cloudy morning here, more Thunder Storm forcast.

Hope the watering goes well PC (You have to haul your own water?),  Ozzy, hope it warms up for you......UK, when is he due back?  SM, online school....sounds fun.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes *tcbud* I haul my own water. I sorta live out in the country. But my girls get this water


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Way cool PCduck, girl looks happy havin' her pic taken there.  I like the container...is it good to the last drop? or is that something besides a coffee container?  What is "sorta" live in the country......I kinda live in the country, but I got a well.  I know it must take lots of time doing all that hauling of water.  Just wondering.....sitting here reading...wondering about "powdery mildew" too....

Anyone know bout what a silvery lookin' stuff on leaves might be?  I am not so concerned that I actually start a thread, but I noticed a silvery look to the Afgoo leaves yesterday.....not on the other plants, but dang....concerned a bit.  It is outdoors, lots happen that you just cant do much about, and I hate pesticides..(killing personlly grasshoppers) ..Now with this rain, well......my "rain plan" is not in place yet, and I was just .....getting paranoid, read a thread bout powedery mildew, not much info bout what it looks like.....seems Roses get it, I think.   Ah well.....I guess I will google, see what happens.

Never mind, looked at the Powdery Mildew on Google, what I see on these plants is no way Powdery Mildew. (in edit)  Thanks anyhow, best get the bong going....and chill.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey *tc* That is a coffee container...I sorta live in the country but I have a major interstate that cuts threw my land( splits about a 1/6 of it from the rest) so it makes it easy to get to any major towns/cities... No well...river water seepage and floods makes me hesitate to try drilling. 


1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

Noon Bong hitter smoke break smoke up :bong::bong1::bongin::48::joint::ccc::smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhh the joys of trespassers:laugh:

I always love this excuse..."I didn't know anybody owned this"...:rofl:
and next best "The guy in the corner house gave us permission"....:rofl:

I wonder when school starts around here


Closing my gate BIU party:bong2: If any of ya are coming over call first so I can let ya in:aok:

1..2..3....BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Time out, :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: , first of the day.....ah... 

School could be starting anytime after the 15th of the month.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  for everybody....feels almost like someone is here.  Dang, am I talking to myself again?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

Loaded and waiting for y'll it the East coast 4:20 :bong1::bong::ccc::48::joint::tokie::smoke1: :bongin::tokie:
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Duck, ArtVandolay has one of these, you may want to borrow it.
As seen at MP.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

tc the ban is up the 8th ,

BIU 420 seattle :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool UKgirl,  I kinda miss that weird smilin' guy.  Give him a Hidee ho from me.:ciao: 

...and the Rest of BHC.:ciao: too.... Hidee ho Neighboreenos.

We all know he is out there somewhere....So lets:bong: :bong: :bong: and think of 4u.  This :bong1: is for you.

Here is some for the rest of us

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*goodevning TC reload that bong and lets hit it again :bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Here I will twist one:tokie: pass.  You toke, me :bong1: :aok: .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*thanks TC ,,its smoking like a dream ,,passing it on to ozzy hes partial to a joint  
hitting on the :bong: now ,,BIU *


----------



## astrobud (Aug 6, 2009)

hi guys, just a quick high. ive busy and lazy, its starting to cause a problem not so hot today and no rain :yay: we dont need it now. i rolled one up lets pass it around :joint: later guys.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

On the Twenty:bong: :bong: :bong: ,


G'Night for now BHC.
Pass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

:cry: Ozzy miss his little bald buddy:joint: :joint:  Ozzy better now.

*BIU PARTY*

Thanks UK that one in getting small so I rolled 2 more. When these are done, we'll switch to these:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :48: 

Grab it and growl TC

For those of you hiding in the shadows:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

:bong2: it up for 420 europe 

goodnight TC :ciao:

see you all in an hr for UK 420 

:bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

dam ozzy didnt see you come in then ,,,might stay around with one of them fine joints youve got going on :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

_Good evening BHC:ciao:_



BIU with some hits of Bubba:bong2::bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Thanks duck, just the thing to help the ol' head hit the pillow. Nite all:ciao: 

Don't wake me up, get them yourselfs:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 7, 2009)

ozzy lets throw him a party when he comes back eghhhh? 

BIU school.....:bong2:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *tc* That is a coffee container...I sorta live in the country but I have a major interstate that cuts threw my land( splits about a 1/6 of it from the rest) so it makes it easy to get to any major towns/cities... No well...river water seepage and floods makes me hesitate to try drilling.
> 
> 
> 1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


was the interstate there before you bought the land or vic versa?  
Just wondering if ya got paid big money to let them cut through it. Pretty land though.
I guess im spoiled, never really thought of what it would be like to not have water easily available. I have always been on the counties water all my life. Some friends have a well and they love it. 
this ones for you man, dont know how ya do it, but repsect that ya can
:bongin:       

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2009)

im back in town ... been slammed- WILL BE BACK SOON. updated outdoor pics in galley have a few different spots. toall that are joining the BHC WELCOME! i will get yer names n numbers added SOON!!!

love yall will be on tomorrow? maybe i can add some fresh stuff. comming soon bhc bumper stickers largest tomatoe and garden pics....n more!


EDIT


time to go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 7, 2009)

morn bhc, welcome back toa. gonna be hot and humid all weekend no fun at all. it is kinda boring w/o 4u2 around. have a great day everyone.i must do i few things b/4 work while its cool outside. ill leave some on the tray, help yourselfs:bong:


----------



## aslan king (Aug 7, 2009)

Morning Gang!

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 4 All!    BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 70f......Busy day.... getting ready for my sister and her husband, that are arriving tomorrow. Also need to water the girls again

But first need to get the weekend started right ...with a big ole massive BIU session...1..2..3...BIU:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 7, 2009)

goodafternoon BHC 

just watching some poor little boy get his tonails painted ,,blue ,,pink and green by my bossy 6 yr old girl :rofl: 
time to nip off and have a :bong:,,,god knows what she will have done to him by the time i get back 

these ones for you 4u :heart::bong::bong1::bong::bong1: 

biu bhcers :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 7, 2009)

*good to see ya toa ,,,,:ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got me a Blueberry girl out of 6 that I planted:yay: :banana:  :dancing: :clap: :woohoo:  

Now all I have to do now is clone her for my fall '09 DWC 


1..2...3.....BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey BHC ers BIU


:ciao: TOA glad to see you bak and safe :48: :tokie: 


Careful UK that boys planning for the future 

Congrad on the female duck

for the BHC :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

1 more day little bald buddy
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

G'Morning BHC

Way to go on the Girl Duck. :farm: :yay: :bong1: :bong1: 

Welcome Home TOA.
I'm one of your New Members.:aok: 

Cloudy here, rained a bunch last night.  Those Afgoo have got to be soaked to the stem.  Since benny is smokin' on lil bertha, I best start looking at my trichs too.  I think they went in flower bout the same time.  I would love to stink the house up drying her.:heart: 

UK, sounds like a fun play day at your house....you think the daughter would do my nails? lol. 

:tokie: for UKgirl, :bong: :bong: 's for the rest of us....


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Happy Friday BHC this bud is for ya'll :bong2:,WB TOA can ya add me to  the list been a member for awhile # is OU812 Gracias


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday BHC this bud is for ya'll :bong2:,WB TOA can ya add me to  the list been a member for awhile # is OU812



Hey *Marsrover1* :ciao: Be sure to click on _Group Membership _also. On the User CP page then click join


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

Went back to the paper journal, counted days, and weeks, did the division, did the adding.  These Afgoo are 6.5 weeks into flower.  Just starting to get the brown pistle look.  I guess lil'bertha was a lot older than mine.

waves..hello benny.  I am getting antsy to be smoking some fresh green bud....lol.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay fellow :bong1:  hitters....
Gonna head out on the spur of the moment, head to the big city.  Over the Mountain and down to the valley.  Got a Motorcycle Key needs to be reproduced.  Ace just aint gonna make it, lock smith cant make it,   place down in the City says they can make it.
Thank the maker I didnt hit that :bong1:  yet, been sitting here all ready to go too.....
Up and Adam, Im out of here...:bolt:   Now where did I put that list.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2009)

It's almost 4:20 time to start the weekend right enjoy one of these to Help get your weekend rolling

:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bong: :bong: :bong2: :bong2: :tokie: :tokie: :joint:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2009)

4..5...6...BIU:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2009)

High guys, checking in for Friday.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Afternoon SM, you are looking mighty fine today.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

What a great evening we are having here. Overcast and no wind When exhaling :bong1: the cloud lingers real nice outside. I kinda like this locking the gate while ya are here. No worries about anybody showing up

Time to fire up...... BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree, locked gates are a good thing.

Time to kick it here too.
Have a great evening,
or Good Morning UK.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Ozzydiodude whats the haps big dog ?  I fell asleep the other nite trying to keep up with you on the word game..... man im tellin ya I have a hard time making it past sundown these days especially after a nice fresh bong load of some good ole sticky icky !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 7, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

thanks for the joint TC and i will join you all in :bong:now 

:woohoo: start of the weekend ,,,not that it matters a bats eye to me what part of the week it is :giggle:

ohh im sooooo :stoned: 

it must be 420 somewhere anywhere who cares lets just BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2009)

I hear ya *UKgirl420* Time to BIU:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 7, 2009)

hello bhc, i see everyones doing fine tonight . so my mom is going on a trip to alaska and canada, be gone a week. im happy for her she is 75 years old and i wish i had her spunk.ill be keeping a eye out at her house. hey duck :yay: on the girl. i have to leave early in the morn so lets have a **, (bong session) . heres a pic of one of my red berry cherries, 3 1/2 weeks on 12/12 View attachment 126130
 they already smell great :hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

Good going duck on the bb girl! Never doubt the benny "green mojo" lol
tc, I couldn't hang and chat this morning. I had dogs to play with and mornin' chores yet to do before going to work. Man, am I ever glad it's Friday! I shared a bud from Lil Bertha with a buddy that smokes all the good stuff. Can't wait to get his impression. Check out my gj tomorrow gang. Mango has buds I can't get my hand around already! And they are so fruity smelling. I hope I don't pass out when it's harvest time lol TTFN
TOA, welcome back. Can't wait to see new pics. I don't care of what, just post 'em lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 7, 2009)

420 in the UK 

BIU  :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers hope everyone is enjoy a good buzz:aok: 

Astro she looking lovely have a little more Green Mojo for her:watchplant: 

Hey chris:confused2: pic of bong if so pick a number, PM to TOA (if you put up pic i sorry I missed It and to STONED to look for it) and welcome to the club. :48: :bong1: 

What do you think benny a spread the Green Mojo Club?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy 8th little bald buddy for u :bong:

Hey UK we :48: :tokie::tokie:  it's the 8th for us

SM have :bong: How was lunch? :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 8, 2009)

*:yay: 4u should be allowed back today :woohoo:*

*let the session begin :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

Midnight bong session I'm in :bong1::bong1:
Have a few of these :tokie::tokie::tokie: while wait our turn at the bong. Hey mom you in?

Last round before the bed

These are waiting for you 4u:bong1:bong1::bong1::tokie: I know you prefer :bong: but it's party time your back:yay:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 8, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! I am happy to share the benny green mojo. Here's my secret. You use the lime green color when you type the words. It is a magical color. Don't let anyone outside our club know, okay? Party on! Did I tell you how happy I was it is Friday?


----------



## smokybear (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there BHC!! How is everyone doing today? A little past 1 AM where I'm at and I'm pretty stoned... :hubba: :hubba:  Figured I would drop in and say Hello!! Anyone up for a couple :bong: :bong:  ?? I figured as much!! :48: :48:  Lets get the puff-puff-pass going before bedtime!  Have a good night guys and gals!  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC*

68f and sprinkling. The sun is still below the horizon. Suppose to go fishing but I don't know with this rain.

Just gonna BIU and watch the weather channel :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

All taken care of *Marsrover* :aok:

:welcome: and hit this :bong1: 


BIU BHC members:bong2::bong2::bong2:...still raining


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

Still raining....still :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 8, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

well we have a glorious day to day  

4U hope you are able to  participate this morning  :bong::bong:*


----------



## oldsman (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in .First pic is my ol Graffix bong.I nicknamed her "The Coffin".Second pic is a pipe that was put together for me by the guy at our local "tobacco" shop.I walked around in there looking for about an hour for a tool I could use and was about to leave when the dude asked if I saw anything I liked.I told him because of my handicap I couldn't use anything there on display,so he proceded to modify the one I had my eye on .After about 20 minutes of trying things this is what we ended up with.Very smooth hits.Third pic is my "old dog".I've had this pipe for about 15 years and still use it most.The design allows for some insane resin build-up.So much that it sizzles when hot.This is a pipe that always has a buzz in it:hubba: ,even with nothing in the bowl.These are my tools I use along with various sizes of rolling machines.If BHC #455 isn't taken I would like that to be my #.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

:welcome: *oldsman* To the BHC  Nice utensils 

I am not sure if that number is taken there is an incomplete list that can be found on the 2nd post of this thread. PM member _Trillions of Atoms_ with your number request and be sure to click on _group memberships_ on your _User CP_ page. 

Now load your :bong1: and hit it :bongin: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 8, 2009)

Howdy BHC thought I would post a pic of the newest family member. Wife said the kids are getting too old to have guns around until my son is old enough for a gun safety class and understands the difference between real guns and toys. So I bought this...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice BuddyLuv ..What kind of dog? Have the kids found a name yet?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a rot duck. They are such good dogs. That was him at 6 weeks old, he is now 8 weeks and completely housed trained already, only took two accidents and butt whippings too get the idea. His name is Titus and has the bark to match it. I can't wait till he is full grown (his father was about 160 and his mom was about 120). He should give me plenty of time to get the gun out of the cabnit and unlocked if anyone ever thinks of getting the wrong idea.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

Buddy with that dawg the gun will only be for putting someone out of their missery. Give him a treat from the BHC for us. Here's one for you:bong1:

Morning duck you got rain too, It never fails here they say 90* and it rains

Time to go pick the peppers and tomatoes
Enjoy one of these :bong1::bong1::bong1:

Where's my little bald buddy?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Beautiful pup Buddy:heart: .  Sorry to hear bout the rain guys.

The clouds cleared off yesterday here, and we got tripple digits forcast for the weekend.  I hope the wind dried out those buds that got wet in the garden.

Let's  :bong1:   it up and get this day started.

I agree.....where is that baldy 4u....kinda expected to see his weird little smilin' face here.....Halooooooo 4u, come home, we miss you.:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

:cry: Ozzy no see his little bald buddy. Did he get lost, I know I sent up smoke train for him to follow back:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: I :fly: now maybe I see him from up here


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe a PM to entice him back......???


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

Well the weatherman was wrong again..This passing shower has gone on all day Looks like no fishing for me

Wow *BubbyLuv* how much food is Titus gonna eat per week? 160lbs is huge.


*tcbud* after a late season rain here I usually go out to the garden and shake my plants myself to help with the drying. We don't want no mold in our buds.


1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure Duck. I know he just ate a 10 kilo bag of puppy food in three weeks time. I am sure he will be eating that in about a 2 week period coming soon. I may feed him home made food like my last rot. It is cheaper and healthier in the long run for em.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd watch out, my friend got a American Bulldog mix with a Rot puppy, and it likes weed or maybe it is just that skunk smell. I don't know but it is like catnip to a cat to him.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 8, 2009)

Pretty little pup you have there Buddyluv. 75 and sunny where I'm at. Beautiful day for a walk with the dogs. BIU guys and gals. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *tcbud* after a late season rain here I usually go out to the garden and shake my plants myself to help with the drying. We don't want no mold in our buds.
> 
> 
> 1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2:


 
I was out there shakin' them every time the rain stopped . Shook some bad crickets off them too, this may be a new trend to cricket/grasshopper hunting. I had a big one get away yesterday,:shocked:  a real big mean green grasshopper.  Would rather be saying it was a big bass that got away tho.  Sigh.

Time to 4 :bong: 5:bong: :bong: 6... and go mean green bug hunting.


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2009)

I wld love to grow outdoors but I think the whole pest thing wld really get me mad....I can't imagine some grasshopper coming along and messing up all the hard work I put into the plants....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys-

I may be a little scarce around here the next few days.

I'll check in when I can.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 8, 2009)

hello bhc.  i hope everythings ok sm , bl  did you name the pooch after the tv show titus ( chris titus). did you get a lot of peppers and tomatoes ozzy? its to muggy outside to do anything so i think we can start with one of these :joint: passing down the line. guys i think (not sure)  4u works on sat same as me, maybe he will be around soon   later friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey BHC ers let's BIU.:ccc::ccc:

:48:astro pick a bushel of hungerian(?)wax peppers, 2 bushels of green and red pepper, 200 Halipanos(?) 3 bushel green beans, and dug up 100 lb of patotoes. Gonna sit here BIU and string beans all evening, after a walk in the woods

Let's :48::bong::48::bong::48::joint:

When you get here little buddy :bong1:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 8, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! I will be about for a while. Got my chores done, took a shower and I am ready to roll one. I have some killer bud hanging. It's a good day! 
4u, where are u?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2009)

hey everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey *SM *:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

I came on earlier, saw 4u listed as being online here.  Maybe he is around on the "down low".....comming from me, it prolly sounds funny.  Anywho, it is definately time for a bong hit or two.  The husband has also not shown up, some freaking machine broke and he gets no days off this week now.  Big bummer.  A man needs his time off.  To recharge and get some long nites sleep.  I hate when this happens.  Thank goodness when I turn the speed limit, he is gonna be able to retire.  Not lot long now, couple more seasons and he is done.
*Benny,* from looking at your journal, you done hero's work today.  Congrats again on LB comming in golden.  I'd put up some clapping hands, but with server busy and dial up, I am gonna just say "Bravo", and good night all you BHC'ers worldwide.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHCers let's BIU and wztch the stars:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

Hope these help your evening :bong1::bong1: :tokie: :joint: 

:confused2: 4u, where are youuuu?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 8, 2009)

Howdy oz! Can I ask you a pepper question? Some of mine are getting rotten spots on the fruit and the leaves are inverted. I have tried more water, less water. I put down lime with my nutes at transplant, so they are getting mg. Any ideas? The rest of you just keep passing and sharing.
Thanks tc! Any day you can chop a nice one is a good day. More good days coming for all soooon! At least your hubby is working. We are also around 15% unemployment and it's rough. Good thing I don't have to buy my meds.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*goodevening bhc ,,well its wake n bake for me 

ozzy your buddies around ,,,

4u has gone fishing this weekend   hope to see ya back here soon  soon 
in the meantime lets biu and this ones for you 4U :bong::bong::bong:
*


----------



## astrobud (Aug 9, 2009)

good morn bhc. ozzy i would be worn out after all that pickin and i hate shelling but fresh is best.gonna be about 98 f here today and muggy, aug in the south east i guess. i think ill go ride the m/c for a while b/4 it gets to hot. time to wake and bake:bong: :bong: later cats:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

 sunny and 76f

found another girl yesterday..my AI finally showed:yay:,... my clone/veg light is messing up and I need to take clones of the Blueberry and AI. Family reunion today so lots of eating is gonna be done today

BIU BHC  :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

goodafternoon bhc 

blooming hot out there today ,,,so inside in the shade biu in here with my fav bhcer 

welcome back 4u :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> goodafternoon bhc
> 
> blooming hot out there today ,,,so inside in the shade biu in here with my fav bhcer
> 
> welcome back 4u :bong::bong:


 



Thanks :heart:   :bong:   I missed ya all....so glad to be back...cooler temps here now..high today of 65...lets BIU..:bong:


Hope every1 is doing fine..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

:ciao:   *Baghdad, Iraq*   its 420..heres to ALL  The armed forces serving there  This :bong1:  4u

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

:bong:  let me post again for the doublke thanks:rofl:


okay  thanks me again sweety


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*your most welcome   hit that :bong2: again *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

yes this is cool..:bong:   Here Thanks me for this too..Take a hit of Purple Frosting..:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*sorry 4u no dbl thanks that time ,,,but ill take a hit of the purple frosting .load it up :bong:*

*im on my way :lama: *

*:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke*:ciao: I cleaned my :bong1: just for your return biu session. The :bong1: is packed with bubba... here and enjoy ......BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey BHCers let party, little bald buddy is back.:bong1::bong1:

benny some worm casting tea should straighten your peppers up. water and folier spray your plants. 

BIU everybody :bong::bong::ccc::ccc::tokie::48:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke*:ciao: I cleaned my :bong1: just for your return biu session. The :bong1: is packed with bubba... here and enjoy ......BIU :bong2:


 

Thanks *duck*....:bong:  Glad to be back my friend..cant wait to try my bubba kush..no sign of sex yet I have 7 going   and hopeing to get a few females..would like to leave one outside to finish  and  compare to an indoor finish...September is just around the corner..Kids go back to school  and that meens the shed gets fired up:yay:  have major changes in there..will bring update when i can on that..but  most likely will be in Fall Grow 2009 ..anyway  back to our session:bong::bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey BHCers let party, little bald buddy is back.:bong1::bong1:
> 
> benny some worm casting tea should straighten your peppers up. water and folier spray your plants.
> 
> BIU everybody :bong:eace:


 


Thanks *ozzie*...your the Best...:bong: and are ya sure about the foiler spray with worm casting? wont that bring more bug problems? just my thaughts..:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

was looking back a few pages and didnt see any green



I made a green house like thing  for when the rains come..we have yet to have..yesturday and today been misty  but no rain..i will place the roof over after a good rain..want most of the bugs to get killed b4 trapping inside..oh...and this will only be a roof..not all the way down..more like a Bumpershoot:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to see you back 4u, we all sure missed you.  Your garden looks great, as usual.  I really like your tent.  I got some plastic I am gonna be putting up over my girls too, leaving the sides pretty much open on three. 

Below find a pic of one of my friends plants.  Shows me what growing in the ground could be like up here.  

Good Morning Bong Hitters all over the World!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

Holly crap  *tc*....Im glad that friend  isnt a member and running in the Tallest  Plant...what size is she?  is she alloud to date:heart:..Thanks for the warm welcome..Glad to be back..looking forward to catching up on you grows..but for now  lets  smoke:bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

truely stuneing:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey 4u glad to see you. I have not had a problem with foiler spraying my peppers or tomatoes. 

lets BIU:bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

:ciao:  off to the HomedePOT  for the doors to Grow rooms..:bong:  hold this till i return please:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey 4u glad to see you. I have not had a problem with foiler spraying my peppers or tomatoes.
> 
> lets BIU:bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::ccc:


 


thanks   I  had  sweat ants  but  may have used Maple syup insted of Molasses:rofl:  Lets BIU:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

4u, that plant is bout as tall as me 5'7'.  Taken I think round the end of last month.  He has some really nice bushes there, he grows mostly the clone only OG kush, and I think he has one purps plant that looks puny next to the OG.  I am sure it is taller now, the stretch was still to happen when I took that.
Again, dang this forum and me missed your odd smiling bald head.
No bongs for me, I got a camper to load up for travel.  Just lazing here trying to wake up a bit more.  Bong it up for me guys and gals.


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's my lil' bent buddy.
Notice the NL in the back ground ?
For my BHC # I would like 6 7/8 if available.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 9, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! 4u, welcome back. When you get a chance, check my gj for new pics. Lil Bertha has seeds!:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Welcome cubby, I noticed the plants right away.  Nice bong too.  

Welcome back 4u...you were missed around these parts.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi there BHC.  Welcome to the club cubby. Glad to have you here my friend. 

Overcast and dreary where I'm at today. Pretty depressing so I'm staying happy by Bongin It Up!! Here's one for you guys and gals! :bong:  Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 9, 2009)

Posting my Bong and Schwag pix, and chose my numbah. Am I in like Flynn now? This little bong is 4.5 inches high, and the perfect size for my hand. You all only want to share VIRTUAL glass bongs with me, because I am famous for dropping and breaking glass bongs. How nice to find a place where I don't have to worry about dropping the bong I'm passing!  In real life, I've dropped this little plastic bong a gazillion times, so it must be kismet that this one is the only one that has survived the klutziness of MojaveMama. The schwag is part of the 13 pints cured from the hermie harvest. I'm about to retire my cheapo vape and invest in a DaBuddha this week. I hear there are people who run the whip through their water or ice bongs to cool down the vapor. Sounds good to me, since it's so dry here and coughing is just normal. Anyone ever attach their bong to a vape? 
I deserve a bong after de-seeding all of it.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes Mojave you are "in like Flynn".  (Trivia, in like flynn, is atributed to the actor Erol Flynn.  He had an easy time of it during the first part of his film career, second part was very hard, due to bad choices, and he faded away.  So in like flynn means you got it easy)  Dont hear that saying much anymore mojave.  I got a bong just like that one, drop it and it dents the floor!  I like mine fine too, handy little bong.  Yes you do deserve a bong or two or three, I still got work to do, no bongin for me.  So good to see you here mojave, and the rest of you bongers too.

Did you request membership in "group memberships?", am not sure if that is required or not.  Your green looks mighty tastey.

Welcome to you too cubby......bong on!


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, TCBud!  It's good to be here, and very good to be back on MP again after my "dances with pneumonia." This is MUCH more fun. COOL info about Errol Flynn. Guess my age is showing when I use phrases like "In like Flynn!"
Love the trivia you shared about Flynn. 

I have work to do too, but hubby is out of town and I think it's time to light up the bong and clean the house with a good buzz. 

I think I did the membership thing right, but not certain. It does show up on my CP list. Yep, the green is a good buzz, but honestly, not that tasty. I don't have the hang of curing it yet, not in this climate. I had the humidifier going nonstop 24 hrs a day and still, it dried out way too quickly. Nothing I could do but jar it up, stick in a piece of lettuce in each jar and be grateful that even if it smells more like alfalfa than cannabis, it does the job of giving me a decent buzz. Not a narcotic, couch-lock buzz as I'd hoped for, but more like a nice, mellow sativa buzz. I can't wait to see if I can do better with the next grow! 

Have a great trip, TC, and don't forget to pack your bong!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*have a safe journey tc,,but im sure you will 

haha mojavemama i broke my glass bong earlier :doh: good job i have a plastic one for use in emergencys  looks like a trip to the head shop  :yay:

well ladies its time to BIU :bong: *


----------



## astrobud (Aug 9, 2009)

hi bhc, welcome back 4u, i see the garden of eden looks great as it should. uk, if you take smaller hits u might not get choked up and drop it  man its like 98 f out right now, im staying in. heres one for 4u and 4u2 :smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks *astro*...:bong:   Glad to be back...


:ciao:  and welcome  *cubby*..nice bubbler

*tcbud*.....have a safe trip..be sure to bring back pics:bong:  i hit it 4u..

*mojave*...welcome...Flyn:giggle:  Im so Happy you are better..cure your meds in a ac controled room..i sometimes use a closet in bedroom where it can be kept dark dark..and 62-65f  open jars trice a day  and i like to turn jar each time..just my way..and i continue for 6 weeks on some..then long term storage  for whats left..or given to friends in need..You are one person Im glad to have join the club..enjoy  you vape..:bong:


No i need to check on benny GJ:bong:  :bolt:


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi 4u2Sm0ke! So good to see you back.  On curing the meds: I DID use an ac/controlled room. And the dark and temps were fine--it's the lack of humidity that is a killer. Even with a humidifier on high full time, they dried out way too quick. And the taste tells all. It's just so darned dry here. Truly, we have to shower twice a day, put on tons of lotion to keep the moisture in our skin, and still, our lips crack, our voices get scratchy and our noses bleed. Summer in the arid desert! OTOH, I do remember on Christmas day lighting up the bong after having Christmas brunch outside on the patio when it was a balmy and blissful 72 degrees. But we get probably 2-3 inches of rain a year here. It's not a fit place for human habitation. I sure have to wonder how the Mormons made it here coming across the country in their prairie schooners, with this intense unfiltered sun and heat, with no water, no diapers, no tampons, no way to get the dust and grime off of them, and no deoderant!  And I am getting all wigged out because I can't cure my meds properly? ROFL! Color me WIMPY!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the "have a good trip's".  It dont rain but it poors...I been doing nothing all week, waiting since Wed for him to come home.  Now, the hurry up get loaded (not with pot) and stock up a week's worth of groceries....Heading for town now my "break" is almost over......
No bong in camper, I smoke joints when on the road, no fuss, no muss, and *looks like *I am smoking a cig....well...kinda.  Happy Trails....BHC.....can almost hear the tune...."Im on the road again....".  And I thot I was gonna be baby sitting the girls for the duration.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi 4u2Sm0ke! So good to see you back. On curing the meds: I DID use an ac/controlled room. And the dark and temps were fine--it's the lack of humidity that is a killer. Even with a humidifier on high full time, they dried out way too quick. And the taste tells all. It's just so darned dry here. Truly, we have to shower twice a day, put on tons of lotion to keep the moisture in our skin, and still, our lips crack, our voices get scratchy and our noses bleed. Summer in the arid desert! OTOH, I do remember on Christmas day lighting up the bong after having Christmas brunch outside on the patio when it was a balmy and blissful 72 degrees. But we get probably 2-3 inches of rain a year here. It's not a fit place for human habitation. I sure have to wonder how the Mormons made it here coming across the country in their prairie schooners, with this intense unfiltered sun and heat, with no water, no diapers, no tampons, no way to get the dust and grime off of them, and no deoderant! And I am getting all wigged out because I can't cure my meds properly? ROFL! Color me WIMPY!


 


W I M P Y


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the "have a good trip's". It dont rain but it poors...I been doing nothing all week, waiting since Wed for him to come home. Now, the hurry up get loaded (not with pot) and stock up a week's worth of groceries....Heading for town now my "break" is almost over......
> No bong in camper, I smoke joints when on the road, no fuss, no muss, and *looks like *I am smoking a cig....well...kinda. Happy Trails....BHC.....can almost hear the tune...."Im on the road again....". And I thot I was gonna be baby sitting the girls for the duration.


 


twist a few extra for the trafic  *tc*...and enjoy  this :ciao:  say hello to hubby

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiZXjHxgMaQ&feature=PlayList&p=99288F761003FF83&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16


or  you ment Willie...:giggle:  hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSICoacOT60


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *Singapore, Singapore*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2009)

Bong It Up:bong1: :bong: 
Roll it up:tokie: 
Smoke it up:joint: 
Just don't :spit: up:giggle: 

It's 4:20 somewhere so have at them:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*TC you know you are enjoying everymoment of doing the packing up for the week   and dont forget the virtual share when hitting on the joints :48:


good evening BHC time to biu :bong::bong: *


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2009)

Well we are international and we do burn weed :welcome: to the BHC *Cubby* :ciao: Nice bubbler.

1..2...3.....BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> twist a few extra for the trafic *tc*...and enjoy this :ciao: say hello to hubby
> 
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiZXjHxgMaQ&feature=PlayList&p=99288F761003FF83&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16
> 
> ...


 
I got the dial up 4u, youtube just dosent go well with dial up.  But thanks for the humor, because I see you giggling there.

Ukgirl here is one just for you :tokie: .  You smoke that one laters and lets:48: one now.  Virtual is the only kind of high, costs hardly nothing....:rofl: .  The only thing I got left to do is give the garden it's feed.  I am waiting for it to cool down a bit for that.  Well, maybe one :bong: .


----------



## White Owl (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi All
I have been out sick for a bit but feeling better so i stopped in for Bong hit with you all.
I harvested my OG Kush while I was out so PASS IT AROUND
:bump: :bong1: :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

*glad your feeling better whiteowl ,,,,

:clap: on the harvest and thanks ,,,and now  im passing it on 


:bong::bong:*


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 9, 2009)

went to a wedding this past weekend.
watched the sun come up this morning smoking a blunt of haze, and sharing a bottle of sweet Muscadine wine with a good friend , while sitting in the Vineyard in between the rows of vines. 

4U- BUddy im gonna have to ask that you never get banned again. as soon as u were banned, my frustrations from your departure got me so worked up, that I began starting some un needed  trouble round here. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and here is a:bong2:  for 4u and some :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  for everyone else


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest *White Owl* :yay:

Hope the harvest makes ya feel better:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay  *blue*...i do my best not to get banned again..Im a good MPer now..dont want anyone frustrated..Here:bong1:  just 4u my friend..Hope this will help  ease the tension that was..and  :bong::bong::bong:  4 me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

oh  and we all is smokeing *white owls*  OG :bong:  its allways a pleasure smokeing someone elses stash:yay:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey BHC hope everyone is in good health and :fly: mind, Ozzy is :stoned: and :fly: high  again:headbang: 

4u I said it before and I say it again"I'll believe it when I see it":laugh: 

Don't worry Blu the hounds barked at me to. 
:48: mutt

Hick:48: ostpicsworthless: your bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

feeling a little rowdy:rofl:  better check out now:ciao:  see ya all tomarrow...



maybe:giggle::bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 10, 2009)

*ok ive waked and baked and feeling rather tired again or is that :stoned:

time to go back to bed :bolt:

catch u all for someafternoon :bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 10, 2009)

:ignore:   ozzy he told me to upload this for him since he cant for some reason



love ya hick


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

75f and hazy sunny. Summer has arrived 

Time to BIU BHC :bolt::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 10, 2009)

morn bhc.welcome to the bhc cubby. white owl a good harvest always makes me feel better, glad you are.gonna be hot here today 100+ so lets have a :bong1: :bong1:  session b/4 i go cut grass. so much for my day off. have a nice day guys


----------



## astrobud (Aug 10, 2009)

hi again bhc, well the yard grass is cut after 2 bong breaks :bong: it takes a while to cut a football field size yard   i see its 10:20 time for a  :bong1: :bong1: hey duck you call 75 summer you should be here, not even 10:30 and its already 85 f. almost time to go to town, things to do, anyone need anything? later:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2009)

Good morning all done rain once, made it to hot outside 81* at 10 am. time to stay inside and BIU

Join me,:bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48::tokie::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe you need to move here *astrobud* plenty of housing, just no jobs

But we do have one of the largest supply of fresh water and everything needs water.:laugh:....what would we put in our bong if not water:rofl:

biu:bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Mornin' all, hittin' the bong and waiting for a fishing buddy. Heading out on the lake to try to land some northerns, possibly a muskie. Even if I don't catch anything but a buzz, it's a down day I've been needing for awhile.
Take care and have a big ole' lazy day bong on me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> almost time to go to town, things to do, anyone need anything? later:bolt:


 



:ciao:   yeah  i need some lighters please..and maybe a 6 pack  of Bud 


thanks:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Mornin' all, hittin' the bong and waiting for a fishing buddy. Heading out on the lake to try to land some northerns, possibly a muskie. Even if I don't catch anything but a buzz, it's a down day I've been needing for awhile.
> Take care and have a big ole' lazy day bong on me.


 


:ciao: *cubby*  and welcome...please place BHC# in yer signature so  everyone in forrum Knows you are in the Best club 

and I love fishing..if you buddy dont show  give me a shout..ill chase those muskies with ya:lama:  untill then lets Catch this:bong1:




:bong:  be sure to bring back pics...we love Pics here..take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck cubby and keep your fingers out of the way.


The purps are getting some purple veins again is this right? 


Jeez I got to quit :bongin: and do something:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> :ignore: ozzy he told me to upload this for him since he cant for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> love ya hick


 


Looks like *Hick* sitting there getting High waiting for his soil to arive for all those pots:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck  *:bong:


58f now  with a high of 73..


the stems and even the viens in some leafs will get dark purple..very cool huh?  however the buds dont seem to get much purple unless the temps in the 7th week  drop  below 66f..maybe you will get that temp  we dont hear..other then last christmas we had a real cold spell..and my frosting turned a nice purple..didnt see any diffrance in the smoke  from the other frosting..just color..have you had a purple stem  all be purple?  or just the viens?  I had one that the stem at top was very purple,,with dark green leafs..very nice looking..okay  enough for now..Lets smoke :bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

The one that was all purple was a male
These were all green and just the stems are starting(yesterday) to turn purple. Yesterday was the hottest day of the year. 
My Bubba turned purple at the buds when a slightly lower temp was achieved(got an a/c reflector) so maybe yours will not need the extreme cold to purple up

and all agree on a BIU smoke and pass :bong2::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

:bong:  and pass   :bong1:



I have my purplebud  in a *massproduccer *bucket  that stems are very purple..and is looking very nice..i still not sure if she will make the distance..heres a link to her in Massmans thread..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181&page=20


my  Bubba still has not shown  and some have leafs turning  doing some wierd stuff...another week and we should start seeing...first coat paint put in the rooms today..still a bit behind schedual on shed..hope to make it up next weekend when kids will be at aunties for the week:yay:  i have the rest of my duct work but still need anothe vortex for the breed room..but  no hurry on that..I have yet to start any beans that i wanna make ..did start some purple frosting  but that was dureing that serious heat wave we had...and they all cooked..stupid me  didnt think to remove the dome:doh:  same with some others I was starting..hope the rest of the season dont go as it has started:giggle:  maybe a few :bong1:  will help:bong:bong:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

:ciao:   *Praia, Cape Verde*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 10, 2009)

*goodevening bongers 

time to make up for missing this afternoons session :bong::bong::bong:

shes looking very nice 4u ,,,but thats what we have come to expect from your garden 

:bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

:ciao: *Fukuoka, Japan  *   it's 4:20  :bong:




read that city slow :rofl: 


maybe should be sensored  :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

okay  *BHC  *time for my day off Nap..be back for wake N Bake later :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow Japan's oldest city....who would have thought:confused2: _hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukuoka_ as always change the xx to tt

Now if I wasn't sitting here doing :bong1: I never would have known that.

Sounds like a BIU celebration moment:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2009)

:bong::bong: BIU :bong1::bong1:

Ozzy got cam and computer to talk again, now if only the server and my made in Fukuaoka computer will get along I update "the bet"

Have a great evening with your choice:bong::bong1::ccc::48::tokie:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 10, 2009)

:rofl: you guys are too much.duck i wish i could move that way, i love the water. 4u lighters i have but i drank the beer already passing the big j from ozzy along


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2009)

:woohoo: another 90f day. ...The clones I took look terrible, I think it may be a bit warm for them. Hopefully they will bounce back. Well the weather man was wrong again:hitchair: they said rain, we had no rain. I am loading up the truck with river water so I can water in the morning.

Then back to loading and passing :bong1::bolt::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Well back from fishing. Caught 6 northerns, too small to keep. Caught 5 nice size walleye. My buddy kept them he's gonna eat them. I practise total catch and release because I don't eat fish, But if someone else wants to eat them thats fine with me. The only time I keep them is if they get tore up landing them, then I put them in the garden. Great fertilizer.
So now it's time to hit the bong and watch a movie.:bong: :bong2: :bongin: 
Take care and let them bubblers run wild


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone, just checkin in.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2009)

Sliding one you waySM :bong1:

Here's a month old give or take a day Misty x blue moonshine:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww, its beautiful Ozzy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:   

very nice looking moonshine *ozzie*

*cubby*..congrats on the fish..I too catch and release..unless its a KING Salmon  im keeping that one..yum yum

*astro*..why you drink my beer..well thanks for the lighters..:bong:


----------



## aslan king (Aug 11, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hi All
> I have been out sick for a bit but feeling better so i stopped in for Bong hit with you all.
> I harvested my OG Kush while I was out so PASS IT AROUND
> :bump: :bong1: :ciao:


 
I feel you love! I been known to dissappear after harvest


----------



## aslan king (Aug 11, 2009)

:bong:  Checking in BHC. Sounds like everyone is fine. Same here. Keep smoking soldiers. Aslan is straight BIU cause all can do with paper in collect it. The more I do now the easier winter will be. 

WOW! summer is going fast. I started growing my hair for the cold already.

:bong: :bong: :bong:  4 u ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 11, 2009)

good morn bhc. its gonna be another hot one today, 7:30 in the morn and already 78f. cubby i wish there was somewhere by here to go fishing, most places are fished out unless i go to the river, strictly catch and release, i wouldnt eat the fish from that one.have a nice day all im off to work.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny/slight overcast and 72f

Its a 2 for Tuesday BIU session and I will start :bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...


Finnaly some rain this morning...high of 67f  with showers..and like *astrobud*..Im a have my :bong::bong:  for tuesday  duck  and pass:bong1..Im off to work as well..see ya all at  4:20  take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc. its gonna be another hot one today, 7:30 in the morn and already 78f. cubby i wish there was somewhere by here to go fishing, most places are fished out unless i go to the river, strictly catch and release, i wouldnt eat the fish from that one.have a nice day all im off to work.


 


Minnesotas moniker is "the land of 10,000 Lakes", but there are actually 12,000+. Fishing is the biggest recreational activity engaged in by far. During the winter the larger lakes have so many fish houses they actually have populations equaling that of a small city. They even have small police forces dedicated solely to fish cities.
Well, time to take my bong for a walk around the garden and see whats happening. Keep the bubblers going and have a good day till later


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got done watering the garden:woohoo: WWf2's have huge buds the Mazar X Afghan that was free from .nl are the best looking plants but have done nothing but shown preflowers

Had a Bald Eagle checking me out, I think I was disturbing his hunting time.

Now I can BIU  :bong2::bong2: pass the :bong1: to the next member


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: .............................nough said


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 11, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:
enough done Ozzy :fly::fly: away


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 11, 2009)

*goodevening BHC*
*paid a visit to the head shop and bought a new :bong: to replace the one i broke :spit: *

*oops forgot to upload pics from cam    ok got to find it ,,*

*yep i think the :bong: is working just fine  *
*:bong::bong:*


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

lol, girl maybe you need to visit the you know when you are baked thread next to this one? I can biu in an hour!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 11, 2009)

*haha benny i was just going there when i got server busy 

well it  meant more time for :bong::tokie: *


----------



## astrobud (Aug 11, 2009)

hello bhc. well it was 103 with the heat index and a thunderstorm just came thru and cooled things off for now, i think its gonna be cooler and rain for a few days now . im tired and need a couple of hits of the best stuff on the board, duck, ozzy, tc? 3 weeks b/4 harvest for me:watchplant: this crap i got now just doesent cut it :spit: supposed to get some better tommarow. have a great night all


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

Here you go astro, some of benny's special ed bud. I feel challenged after a few tokes. :giggle:BIU at your own risk, but tonight I am sharing with all of you fine folks.:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::ccc::ccc::ccc: 
Now I know why this strain is called Brain's Choice. It sucks being the only one here who knows what I am talking about. This bud rocks!:hubba:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 11, 2009)

special ed bud huh, sounds like it should do the trick:stoned: thanks. care to share the secret?:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 11, 2009)

*thanks Benny 

Just BUI  up in preperation for uk 420 :bong1:*


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

The secret is a secret to me. My plant barely hit 4 feet. Should have gone 7+ feet. Yield should be 900 grams according to the hype and it should be done in Sept. Mine broke all the rules. I may get a couple oz. Maybe. Doesn't matter. It is great and I should get something interesting from the seeds or maybe a clone if she will reveg.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Now I know why this strain is called Brain's Choice. It sucks being the only one here who knows what I am talking about. This bud rocks!:hubba:


 


why dont ya bring some that brain bud  to HempFest  neaxt weekend..gonna be a blast


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, but benny's leash isn't long enough


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 11, 2009)

*benny invite the owner of the leash with ya :48:

missed 420uk ,,so better make up for it now 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*_

Sunny and 68f.

Busy day today and none of it is fun

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 12, 2009)

may i join plz, i feel im missin out on something great!!
soz i had to get a pic from the net as i dont have any pics of my vortex at the mo. can i be bhc#193


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

WHITESTRAINS said:
			
		

> View attachment 126736
> may i join plz, i feel im missin out on something great!!
> soz i had to get a pic from the net as i dont have any pics of my vortex at the mo. can i be bhc#193


 



welcome my friend....just place BHC#  in you signature..your IN!!!! 


Here  :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 12, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc well afternoon here *

*this is how my forcast looks :giggle:*

*Current conditions as of 12:50 pm BST*

*Mostly Cloudy*
*Feels Like:17°*
*Barometer:1015.92 mb and steady*
*Humidity:77%*
*Visibility:9.99 km*
*Dewpoint:13°*
*Wind:W 12.87 kph*
*Sunrise:5:43 am*
*Sunset:8:44 pm *

*welcome whitestrains :ciao:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe wanna bring that  Humidity down  girl..its a bit HIGH  like me:giggle:


Have a Wonderful day:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

:ciao:  and Happy smokeing   everyone:bong:


71f  with some cloud cover.. did finally get some rain yesturday..lets BIU  b4  work :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2009)

:welcome: *Whitestrains* :ciao:

Place your bhc # in sig and/or go to _group membership_ and click to use BHC as your user title.


BIU time  :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

:ciao:*Duck*...:bong:   sorry to hear of the unpleasant day you are about to inbark on.  Here:bong1:  maybe this will help..


----------



## cubby (Aug 12, 2009)

:ciao:  Mornig all, We are gonna' have a hot muggy day here. 89 and wet blanket humidity. I hate hot weather. Anything over 78 and I become a grouchy bear. Think I'll spend the day indoors in the airconditioned house and chain smoke bowls, join me if you please.
Take care:bong2: :yay:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Aug 12, 2009)

4U did you really get banned, or are you being clever?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 12, 2009)

GG 4u has been beanned not banned, that fine print is hard to see for us ol'foggies.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::joint: Ozzy needed that been a bad day.

:bong1::bong1::bong::bong1: hope these make your day better..

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC

Gonna just biu:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, remember me?



Thought I'd better check in.  Don't want anyone forgetting me.


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 12, 2009)

thankyou very much to all you fellow bhc members who have already welcomed me.. and a big hello to all you other members out there.
just celebrating joining the bhc :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi guys and gals, remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd better check in. Don't want anyone forgetting me.


 
*as if we would  *

*biu :bong::bong::bong:*


*serverbusy :hairpull:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2  *checking in...:bong:  just finished eating some hotdaogs..and The Mariners are about to start...Lets BIU  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Mornig all,  I become a grouchy bear.


 



Okay  GANG!!!!   We got a new Bear to Poke...:rofl:





:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi guys and gals, remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd better check in. Don't want anyone forgetting me.


 


who r u 



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon BHC
> 
> Gonna just biu:bong2:


 


okay  my friend...:bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

okay  whos throwing beans..  :rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 12, 2009)

hi bhc, 4u are you that bored? yes sm we do miss you. pc sorry about the unpleasentries, cubby i feel your pain with the heat and  :welcome: whitestrains. ukgirl its 80f after a rain at 9.30 here, muggy i dont know the rest  i found some better stuff tonight anyone want some:bongin: 
the server is acting up so later friends


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2009)

1st pic....Bubba/Kush
2nd pic....WWf2 bud at eye level
3rd pic....my sunflowers
4th pic.... a helper
5th pic.... wildflower


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the pics *Duck*...especially the helper..nice sun flowers my friend:bong:  and pass:bong:



*astro*...yeah...my lifes pretty boreing really....lets get high:bong:



*Mom*...okay  ill bite....why ya aint been around...someone pee in you :bong1:  come on  spill it:giggle:  unless its a woman thing..that you can share over females group..lol...take care Mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2009)

Uggg...haven't smoked since last Friday.  I am gonna have to look for a job so I am cleaning out, so to speak.

Gonna be rough next week,..2 rock concerts in 3 days.  

Grrr!!!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 12, 2009)

If no one has any objections, I would love to join in on the fun.  Here is a pic of my bong.  A bit dirty I know...

It has had many a herb smoked through it...and not just nugs....Salvia also   (obvioulsy I have always had a weakness for psychedelics)

Anyhow, I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.  Can't wait to fill it...and then I will toke and chat on the BHC thread and truly get my BHC cherry popped!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 12, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Hey BHC ers here's to a peaceful evening:bongin: :bongin: :joint: :joint: 

Hold you head high SmokinMom the day are going to get better for you good thought and wishes your way 

Whitestrain welcome :48:

me 4u

:welcome:IP have one :bong: with me


----------



## 420benny (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to whitestrain and IP. We are getting popular. Good thing I joined before all the good numbers were gone or you fine folks raise the dues. LOL.
SM, hang in there. There's worse things in life besides going back to work.
benny is still sharing his good stuff tonight. Put the lid back on my stash jar and leave that last purple urkle bud please. Newbies first tonight. Don't step on my dog, either,lol


----------



## painterdude (Aug 13, 2009)

HI BONGER BUDDIES, WHOEVER YOU ARE.....don't know what to say other than it is GOOD TO BE BACK.....had to chop two of my three White Widows while I was away and also my favorite, but small, Purple Sativa.....sad sad sad

MOM.....do you really have to go to work?  That sucks.

4u....they let you back because the girls missed you...ha ha....nice to read your voice once again....go Mariners

MOJAVI.....hi babe, sorry about your crappy heat trip

Wifey had her family visit from Germany....three days of playing tourist in a tourist town....they are gone.....and they loved good wine so we drank lots of good wine.....oh, we went and saw a bunch of seals.....and the waitress did not want her picture taken....

We have had sun for four days straight now....that could be some kind of record for the Oregon coast.....ta ta everybody....pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC    :bong:


*Smokmom*...they have product at GNC  ( general Nurition Center  called  "  Natural Kleen"  Heard From BuddyLuv..states cleans you out in a hour..well i used it  when i needed new job..im still working there..even tho it is not my cup of tea  I am able to smoke my :bong1: or pipe  and not worry..i have a Plan..Good luck 2u  keep me posted..and as you know  if i can help anyway....hey I have a job 4u:giggle:



*IP*....nice Piece...and welcome my friend..Place that # in signature  this is by far the coolest club...hopeing to get bummper stickers soon..but  im sure you will be loading that bong b4 that comes about:rofl:  *TOA  *How the heck are Ya


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> We are getting popular. Good thing I joined before all the good numbers were gone or you fine folks raise the dues. LOL.


 

No  *benny*  we been popular long time..just  members come and  go..been comeing in here a while...been times I smoke by self....miss a lot of the old members  and welcome the new...The BHC  was started just as became a member here..they had a thing called shout box..a way of live chat..as was a few others..which  soon died away..one That came back  And need to revisit  is  Good moring  from *annscrib*..as for   the fine #s...TOA  may not have added the new members thats #  has been taken..i have them writen down..as well as send pm to *TOA*....the page we refer to  at the thread start  is the origanals..I remember Haveing session  about  when  #  become scarce..well I think  it was *pcduck*..that had started useing  his Post #  of his Piece..(  which is a great Idea  by the way  for new ones)  would make becomeing a member a heck of a lot  easier...hmmm   maybe session that one)  :bong:  and  the dues  have allways  been  the same  Maybe  we would help server issues  if we   had em...ok  dont flame  me  just  flame this:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> HI BONGER BUDDIES, WHOEVER YOU ARE.....don't know what to say other than it is GOOD TO BE BACK.....had to chop two of my three White Widows while I was away and also my favorite, but small, Purple Sativa.....sad sad sad
> 
> MOM.....do you really have to go to work? That sucks.
> 
> ...


 


i think  only  one missed me my friend...the rest are Males..but  im glad to be back..as you are..dont get banned  again  okay?  just  beaned ..glad to hear you have sun down on the coast..thanks for the great pics..and we need some more Art work  up around here..just be sure its within rules okay...:ignore: ....j/k  okay  i may  have smoked to much now




:bong:  nope:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

no  sorry  *multi*...maybe another member will be able to help..Thanks for :bong:  session


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC   time *4u2  *to end his session..Have a great night..Throwing up some Purple frosting..Help yer selfs :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 13, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC *

*you still around 4u ,,if so come and BIU :bong::bong:quick before i use it all up :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

63f and still dark here, the sun has not risen yet. Sunny and 80's when it does.
Doing fun stuff today


BIU Time BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi *Intuitive Philosopher* :welcome: To the BHC

All that needs to be done to join is to pm _Trillions of Atom_s with your BHC # and go to _group memberships_ on your _CP User_ page and click I want to join the BHC After that place your BHC # in your sig and/or click on the BHC User Title after being accepted. This is also found on the group membership page.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

still waiting and still bongin:bong2::bong2::fly::fly:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 13, 2009)

morn bhc,welcome  ip,  rainy and 85 today. probley be boring at work.things look great over there duck. my red berry cherrys are looking great for 5 weeks, only 4 or 5 more weeks to go i found out it is a 65 to75 day flower period (hangs head)oh well what can you do (wait)have a great day all. sm enjoy the concerts i know there not as fun w/o a buzz but im sure youll find a way to have fun as 4u said if i can help with anything let me know later friends


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Good morning everyone and thank you for the friendly hellos.  I do believe it is going to be a beautiful day here today.  Its 59 and foggy now, but supposed to get up to 80 by 1.  Hopefully the sun will be shining on my beautiful GREEN tomatoes.  My plants are falling over from the weight.  Lots of green...but little Red.
Well, I must get back to work.  Enjoy your day everyone and happy toking!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

I never realized there was an official area to request to join the BHC (thanks for the info PCDuck).  Hopefully crazy vancouver guy and PCDuck will honor my request.  My reason for joining was very valid, thoughtful, and original - Because I like to smoke bongs!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Well pack a :bong1:*Intuitive Philosopher* and pass it over...:bong2: back at ya..:bong1:
 You are all taken care of :aok:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 13, 2009)

day off today    gonna watch some funny films.
any suggestions for good film to watch when baked 
anyways first things first... :bong: :bong: :bong: :ccc:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks PC.  I'm guessing I have to do something in my profile now?  I'll go check it and at least add #33 to my sig...yay me!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

White Strains - Definitely watch "Top Secret" or Cheech and Chong's "Corsican Brothers"..

Or episodes of "Wonder Showzen"..

Or "Dead Man on Campus"....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *4u2 *checking in...:bong: just finished eating some hotdaogs..and The Mariners are about to start...Lets BIU :bong:


 


   after a 14 inning game  we finally won:yay:  who else but Ken griffey to hit  a pinch hit solid single in the bottom of 14  with runner on second..was partying a bit much last night  as why  Im not going to work:giggle:  maybe get some more work in shed done..its getting exciteing around 4u2 house..;Lama:  lets get High  :bong:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 13, 2009)

cheers for the suggestion, got cheech n chong own download 
here man hav a:bong1:  pass it on..


----------



## cubby (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning all, Just finnished breakfast and am starting on my first:bong1: of the day. I'm gonna' take a walk through the garden see what's going on out there. Been trapping cats lately (not hurting them, I just turn them over to animal control). 
Gonna be another hot day around here today, 90 with no wind,  You can't immagine how much I'm looking forward to winter. If it wer'nt for my outdoor grow I could happily live at the north pole.
White Strians I would whole heartedly suggest anything by Mel Brooks or the original Pink Panther series.
Take care and BIU.:bong2: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> Thanks PC. I'm guessing I have to do something in my profile now? I'll go check it and at least add #33 to my sig...yay me!


 


 No my friend you are good...No need to make joining any more diffacult  then it was when we started..:rofl:  semms more and more steps being added..I would offer ya a :bong1:  But  you went to work:giggle:  Now get back at it:hitchair:  just playn...dont wanna scare any you new members away just yet...I aint done playing yet    now where those lighter *astro *baught the other day?   Hey  someone been messing around my desk


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

WHITESTRAINS said:
			
		

> day off today   gonna watch some funny films.
> any suggestions for good film to watch when baked
> anyways first things first... :bong:


 


Good morning friend...i always get a kick outta " caddy shack " with Bill meray..specialy when talking about his special grass for the Putting area:rofl: Hope you find a good one..Let us know what you watch okay..and have ya anything growing? Here:bong1: lets BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Morning all, Just finnished breakfast and am starting on my first:bong1: of the day. I'm gonna' take a walk through the garden see what's going on out there. Been trapping cats lately (not hurting them, I just turn them over to animal control).
> Gonna be another hot day around here today, 90 with no wind,  You can't immagine how much I'm looking forward to winter. If it wer'nt for my outdoor grow I could happily live at the north pole.
> White Strians I would whole heartedly suggest anything by Mel Brooks or the original Pink Panther series.
> Take care and BIU.


 

I dont care for cats either...never thaught of catching for animal control..that would be better then what i do:giggle: take cam with ya to garden i wanna see how its doing:bong: and are you the kids that complains in summer it to Hot and complain in winter its cold? i like winter only cuzz i can control the grow room....yes I am a control freak:rofl: now let me see if i can control this:bong::bong: 


like your siggy  *cubby*  what about  the Kodiak...that is a Mighty Grizzly



:stoned: yep and anyone else wanna try controlling this :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*  its 4:20  :bong:

:ciao:  *Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, Russian Federation*  it's 4:20  :bong:

okay  time for a coat of paint in  shed..be back  later..have some issues  want to check  on..may  take me back  to start of thread..Hope all is doing well

73f  with cloud cover..should burn away  later


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 13, 2009)

have fun 4u    :giggle:

biu for the UK :bong::bong::bong:

see ya all later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:  okay..I was able to a coat  on the angles and edges  I only  had a 1/4 gallon left..so  Ill make a trip to Homede*POT* here soon for another gallon..But  better do a session:bong:


*UKgirl*...heres to the UK  and all the Beautifull people there:bong:  well you and *HIE *anyway:heart:



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> 
> Lets all get a bonghitters club going!
> ...


 
:yeahthat:






			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> im back in town ... been slammed- WILL BE BACK SOON. updated outdoor pics in galley have a few different spots. toall that are joining the BHC WELCOME! i will get yer names n numbers added SOON!!!
> 
> love yall will be on tomorrow? maybe i can add some fresh stuff. comming soon bhc bumper stickers largest tomatoe and garden pics....n more!
> 
> ...


 

:bong:   all ready  a Largest tomatoe here..   and im still waiting for my t-shirt



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i need to know what other members have joined so i can add them to the l,ist and give them a welcome :bong1:


 

A lot  :rofl:  :bong



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hey everyone! omg i am so sorry i have gotten caught up in life....its been crazy the last month er two!
> 
> 
> HOW IS EVERYONE?!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

yeah  we all get  a life sometime  huh?  sure hope mine comes soon..let me know when you ready to fire it up..



oh  never mind  :bong:  i all ready did:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well im trying to go through all the new posts.... so many!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> how are you my friend???


 

Im  Great  thanks  How are you....i jknow ya  been  real busy  hope you will come have sessions  like we did ..or maybe i need to get a better life..either way..Im still here..and Im  still hitting my :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2009)

Can you believe its been 6 1/2 days since I smoked!!!  DAMN!!!

I may have to buy that stuff you recommended 4u....got a GNC real close by.

Yep...gotta get out in the real world and work again.  Kind of scary, but also thrilling in a way.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 13, 2009)

:holysheep:SM you are doing well ,,,but time to buy some of that stuff and BIU once again 

a whole new world is about to open up for you ,,

but in the meantime BIU :bong::bong1::bong1:well those of us who can


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: BIu and be safe.. :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: BIu and be safe.. :bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :tokie:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i think  only  one missed me my friend...the rest are Males..but  im glad to be back..as you are..dont get banned  again  okay?  just  beaned ..glad to hear you have sun down on the coast..thanks for the great pics..and we need some more Art work  up around here..just be sure its within rules okay...:ignore: ....j/k  okay  i may  have smoked to much now
> 
> Hi 4u2....isn't it great to be missed?  That's why I am back, someone missed me.....a babe with balls who risked her reputation hanging with me....and i love her for it....:heart::heart:
> 
> ...


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning friend...i always get a kick outta " caddy shack " with Bill meray..specialy when talking about his special grass for the Putting area:rofl: Hope you find a good one..Let us know what you watch okay..and have ya anything growing? Here:bong1: lets BIU :bong:


 
iv got some nirvana papaya on the go at the moment.. few days left on one plant and a week left on other.

here`s a couple o pics of my current grow (papaya)


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Howdy BHC:ciao::bong2:

Nice plants *WHITESTRAINS*

Packing Durban Poison over here come and get it
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 13, 2009)

someone was asking about nirvana bubblicious in another thread yesterday... but i cant remember which  so ill just post those pics here too and say i think its a great strain and easy as anything to grow..

 :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: peace... to all bhc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can you believe its been 6 1/2 days since I smoked!!! DAMN!!!
> 
> I may have to buy that stuff you recommended 4u....got a GNC real close by.
> 
> Yep...gotta get out in the real world and work again. Kind of scary, but also thrilling in a way.


 


:ciao:  *Mom*..:yay:  you go girl..we got ya back  girl...Untill it gets Harry:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

are those whitestrains...:rofl:     well of corse they are silly  he posted them  didnt he:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao: BHC   :bong:


thunder and lightning right now..getting ready  for The Seattle 420:bong:

*painterdude*....thanks for the Picture hanging...true  on the no control   how people take a drawing..as we have seen...and  yes  we lost our Voices..Looking at that swing  we thaught He got it all..4 .5 back now...Look out   here we come:yay:


*Duck*...did you have to turn  you  Laptop to the side to view those pics too..This  biga arse  monitor is heavy :rofl:


*WHITESTRAINS*..  dam  server issues....Nice  Plants


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Duck*...did you have to turn  you  Laptop to the side to view those pics too..This  biga arse  monitor is heavy :rofl:
> 
> 
> WHITESTRAINS..




Yours don't grow that way?:rofl:



I just do a bunch of :bong1: and it turns itself right side up:rofl:


:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl:   im  tryn:bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 13, 2009)

hi  bhc, whitestrains i was thinking will you get a sideways buzz on that 
(instead of staight up)
 lookin good let us know how it is. sm think of the buzz you will get when you do smoke again:hubba: 4u the lighters are prolley in the last place you left them duck im getting ready to make an order and i think ill get some dp, you make it sound so good maybe some bubbleliscus too. time for a smoke break then bed. later friends:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

I like bubblegum


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Bhc stopi n for afew :bong::bong::bong::have a couple with me. :bong1:bong1:bong1::bong1::see you in better days SM knows she can explan if need be be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Bhc stopi n for afew :bong::bong::bong::have a couple with me. :bong1:bong1:bong1::bong1::see you in better days SM knows she can explan if need be be safe


 

thanks  *ozzie*:bong:  back  at ya:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2009)

The Cowboys are getting their butts kicked!!!    Ganted its only preseason...but I love it.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 14, 2009)

geeze......the server didn't like me for several minutes but I finally managed to get on board.......yea for me

golly whizz......I remember what tcbud said about writing like a complete idiot because you don't want to upset the apple cart with a dirty nasty awful four letter word.....

so what about three letter nasty horrible sensored words?  I have no clue what they would be, anybody out there in 'nasty land' got any feedback on this one????????????????

I spent 9 years in the military and I learned all kinds of bad, bad words because I was exposed to lots and lots of people with a limited vocabulary and certain four letter words work as verbs, adverbs, adjectives and nouns made life easier for these men and women to communicate with each other....

Sooooooooooooooooooooo, taking all this into consideration......I will work with my 'by gollies' and 'holly mollies' and other silly phrases that are cute and wouldn't offend a pregnant nun.......gee whillikers, isn't that a thought that might be considered a venial sin by some priest......anyways, enough of this sinful prankster stuff....

it was sunny again today and no more 'nuts' showing up in the greenhouse so I can get a good night's sleep without any nightmares......

hope everyone is as happy as I am right now, ta ta.........pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The Cowboys are getting their butts kicked!!!  Ganted its only preseason...but I love it.


 


:yay:  go  *Manning  :ciao:*


----------



## painterdude (Aug 14, 2009)

MOM......I have always hated the Cowboys.....remember Roger the Dodger?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I have been born and raised in Cowboy country.  I don't get invited to many watching parties...ha ha ha.

The Raiders are givin it to the Boys tonight.  Lovin every minute of it!!!


----------



## painterdude (Aug 14, 2009)

Does Anybody Hate The New York Yankees????????????????????


----------



## painterdude (Aug 14, 2009)

LOVE THE OAKLAND INMATES.....MAYBE THEY CAN WIN EIGHT GAMES THIS YEAR.........GOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS......WATCH THEM WHENEVER THEY MANAGE TO BE ON CBS OR ESPN, USUALLY WITH MY FRIEND *** ******* WHO WOULDN'T WANT ME TO USE HIS REAL NAME BECAUSE HE IS SO GALL DARN PARANOID.....he didn't even want me to join this club....thought I was nuts.....and 4u2.....how are your SEA CHICKENS looking this year?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Not me, Jeeter is hawt!!!

(he still plays there, doesnt he?)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm pulling for the Raiders since they are playing the Plow Boys.  

Colts fan here.  I like the Eagles too....

Uh oh....we're violating rules.

No more sports talk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Yum yum!!

:hubba:


----------



## White Owl (Aug 14, 2009)

Howdy all!

I have taken a couch vacation! LOL  :ccc: :stoned: 

I harvested some pretty good OG Kush & Train Wreck, and I want to share!

:bolt: ing over a:bong1: hit so you all can get to  :bongin:   it up with me! Now everyone :laugh: and:fly: HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then hit the couch!!!
C-Ya when we come down LOL.


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm new to the forum, and I'd like to join the BHC! I'm White Owl's daughter, so I've been her partner in crime most of the time, lol.

My picture of my bong is the same as White Owl's, since we use the same one lol. I could post pics of the bongs I _want_, butI thought that would be cheating.:giggle: 

For my member number, I'd like _*#0811*_ since it is an important number in my life...


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome alice, its nice to have you here. I think its better to share a bong than to keep it all to yourself so her use mine for a sec :bong1: 

have you seen that they are doing a new allice in wonderland where allice returns as a teenager?DRUGS
 its a tim burton movie, Johnny Depp is the Mad Hatter,. Its got a few other big names, and it looks like a creepy Depp movie.

4:20 here on the east........BIU 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   :aok:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 14, 2009)

WAKE AND BAKE..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:  
THE WEATHERS HORRIBLE,but on the bright side. its a great excuse to stay in and get baked. cheers for the comments on the plants


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 67f now, nearing high 80's later

Gonna be watering the garden today.

*Astrobud* DP is easy to grow, clones easy, and is a big yielder :aok:

:welcome: *Alice in Wonderland* All is taken care of, just place your BHC # in your sig and/or use BHC as your user title(click group memberships then yes to identify yourself as a BHC member.) 

*SM* A Texas gal that doesn't like the _Boys_, that is why we luv ya, your uniqueness. Get that job and hurry back with :bong1: in hand. Miss ya on the board 


BIU time :bolt::bong2:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Good morning all.  Thanks for passing the good stuff White.  Welcome to the club Alice...that is a beautiful bong you got there!

Thanks for ending the Sports Talk Smokin!

Well, I gotta get back to work.  Take it easy all and have a beautifully baked day!

You beat me to the punch on the post PCDuck. I was just posting mine when yours popped up!  Good morning to also PC!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

*Paunterdude*...I  dont like the Seahwks  my friend....I was Born and raised  In  Mile High...Go BRONCOS:yay:  as for the yankies..Im a hater..and place  the "A ROD"  curse on them  when they got Him from the Texas Rangers..hope that curse holds this year too...NO WORLD SERIERS  FOR YANKS  while he is there,,:giggle:



*Mom*...yes Jeter still plays  there..Thats Mr NY..


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

*whiteowl*...Congrats  and thanks for shareig  you weed:bong:



*Alice*....welcome my friend  nice piece...and yes  if it aint one you  use  thats cheating..theres lots i would love for you to think i had..and  welcome  WO  Dauighter...if  ya  missbehave  we now know  who to call  to give ya spankings..Place that #  in your signature  and get to :bong:



*BlueA*.....Ciao:  nice too see ya :bong:

*Whitestrain*....I did that yesturday..enjoy  you day..stay High:bong:

*Duck*....weather is 73  with showers..yesturday  was a good  rain..take care and be safe



*Intuitive*.....Good Morning.  going to be a great Weekend..I can just  feel it..:yay:



*Mom*.....I  think  the Cowboys  only win  5 games this year...Patton  will injurself  early  in season..and be out  the rest..TO..only catches for  500 yrds...and the Punter  is blocked  every other Kick....May want to change your team  to  BRONCOS..cuzz  Jake  cuttler  will show His stuff this year...Im  seeing  6  300+ games  in the air....



:yay:  Are You Ready For some   *FOOOTBALL*!!!!!


*UKgirl  *...These are for you  when You  get here  :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

:ciao:  a few :bong::bong::bong:   Ok  now im ready  to get this day  started  :bolt:   see ya at 420 session


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

Done watering the garden Sure wish that the Mazar X Afghan would start to bud...It is huge but no buds......yet*fingers crossed*and has a real nice shade of greenish blue florescent ...If it would bud like my WWf2's I would be one happy, happy camper

BIU time BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2ass to the next member :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

Prepping myself to go to town:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: Next :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

:bong::bong: Noon time BIU session :bong1::bong1::bong1:

:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey 4u-

TO is with Buffalo now.


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 14, 2009)

just finished my gardening for the day:farm: .
time to get back to more urgent matters
its time to hit the :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: , cheers ozzy ill take it from here packing the bong with bubblicious:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: anyone else for a bowl...


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

3:20

*4u*  anything special planned for this fall's grow?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey 4u-
> 
> TO is with Buffalo now.



Didn't he get picked up by the eagles, who just gave bad boy Michael Vick a second chance?
4u, I can't wait for football season. I am going to help you donate cash to my beer fund. Go Raiders


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, he's a Buffalo Bill now.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi All.  I'm off work now and ready for the weekend!  Yes, 4U, it will be a good weekend!  The Cabernet and the :bong1: are calling my name already  , just gotta wait for the boy to go to bed :rant:

As for the sports talk, I guess you are continuing it eh SmokinMom?  Thats :aok: I guess.  BUt if people can talk sports, how come I can't talk politics or religion????  :confused2: Thats not fair!!! 

But, I guess I have to admit, I am a little bit of a Patriots fan and a little bit of a Colts fan.  I had the best of both worlds a couple years back!
Obviously I tend to like winning teams...unlike some people in here :rofl:

Just kidding.  Here, let me make it up to all of you who like losing teams :48: ....you know who you are!

Okay, yea, I think I'm a bit fiesty right now and am ready to start :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

Got back from town and missing my :bong1::bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

> BUt if people can talk sports, how come I can't talk politics or religion???? Thats not fair!!!





Maybe we should start following the rules. IDK everybody enjoys breaking the rules but whines when they threaten to close the club down:confused2:

Oh well when they close the BHC down I will just find another place to BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, I'm beginning to think people on this board consume mass quantities of :tokie: on a daily basis and in between smoking they sit and :watchplant: until they are sober just enough to reach for the :bong1: and  :bong: again...

Sounds like fun to me!!!!!!!!!   :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah now.. I take offense to that...Who waits till they are sober:rofl:

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Following the rules sucks!  Rules were meant to be broken!!!! :aok:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yeah now.. I take offense to that...Who waits to they are sober:rofl:
> 
> :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
:rofl:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad I found this website and forum, good stuff!  I think I'm going to be spending alot of time here!!!!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 14, 2009)

Now that you guys and girls are notorius, I'd like to join .  Actually, I've been meaning to join for a long time.  How do I do it?  Do I need a sponsor (geez, I hope not)


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Me too... I want in ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 14, 2009)

*hahah any one ready to hit the :bong:*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually, I just ate a magic brownie.  I think I know where  I left bong...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright BHC ers they opened the Club back up. If you got to break the rules, start a thread doing it not in this thread so many of us enjoy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

BIU:bong: :bong: :ccc: :bong1: :bong1::bongin: :bongin: :joint: :bong2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought this thread was closed and was just about to jump to my death from a curb outside my house.....then I figured I wld dbl check....whew...that was a close one..almost jumped to my death for no reason...must hve been a bad dream or an ugly rumor....

Anyway...who wants it???:bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohhhhh No !....   i think my wife took the weed with her ?:confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yeah now.. I take offense to that...Who waits till they are sober:rofl:
> 
> :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
Have not be sober for years, and don't plan on being for many more.

join me in a smoke out session:bong1::bong::bongin::ccc:eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweeeet... Ill be right there Ozzy


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

Um, what exactly is BIU?  Burn/Bong in Unison?  

Sorry, still trying to get hip to the lingo...


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im taking a guess,  I think it means "Bong it up" ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

BONG IT UP
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now that you guys and girls are notorius, I'd like to join . Actually, I've been meaning to join for a long time. How do I do it? Do I need a sponsor (geez, I hope not)


 


You need to send me  an  Oz  of  your best Home Grown..and  then  Maybe  we let ya in...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> Following the rules sucks! Rules were meant to be broken!!!! :aok:


 


I sure hope you  are Jokeing...I would hate to see  a rookie member gat Banned befor  orientaion is up...Im still lookinng for what rule wass broke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

okay  heres the rule...

17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.



always thaught  it was joke line...:rofl:  sorry


GO MARINERS:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay heres the rule...
> 
> 17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.
> 
> ...


 
ok need a little help here ,,,what are the mariners


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

its  The  Seattle *Marriners*..a Baseball team  here in  USA


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello  UKgirl  :heart:   Glad to see ya  How is The UK  today??  yesturday  we had Lghtning  and  new said  the space needle here in seattle was Hit  87 times in 1 Hour..Holly  crap (  not Religion  0k )  well all is calm  today..Here :bong1:  lets smoke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

BIU while the BHC is still open it most likely won't be much longer.

:48: eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

Goodbye, I will be around just got to much going on in life to add the drama on here to so here's :bong1: til another day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU while the BHC is still open it most likely won't be much longer.
> 
> :48: eace:


 
why :confused2: 

goodeving BHC well BIU while the bhc is open and theres still freedom of speach ~:yay: 

only playin ozz i know you aint no :cop: :rofl:

ohh 420 somewhere 
time to BIU :bong::bong:

 Dam thats a lot of lightning ,4U ,did the trees hold up ,


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Can someone hit their bongs for me?  Been 8 days since I've smoked and I am in a terrible mood.

:hitchair:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 14, 2009)

*SM it would be my pleasure 

:bong::bong::bong: i think everyone else should to ,,,,its getting far to emotional in here ,,,what happened to when everyone just had a :giggle: and a :bong: session 

eace: :rofl:*


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohh jeeeez... why so long lil lady ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can someone hit their bongs for me? Been 8 days since I've smoked and I am in a terrible mood.
> 
> :hitchair:


 


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ohh jeeeez... why so long lil lady ?


 
Having to get a job and I need to be clean.  Just about everything here does drug tests.


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I have been sober for about 2-3 months now... I bought a quarter pound of schwag for $120 (the stuff is almost worthless in Cali) and I made some bubble hash with my new bags...

The Hash is calling my name....

I can hear it!!!

Screw it! Im taking a bong load!!! Time to get Irie Eyed!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Enjoy for me mindzeye!!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I sure hope you are Jokeing...I would hate to see a rookie member gat Banned befor orientaion is up...Im still lookinng for what rule wass broke


 
I follow the rules of the land just as much as everyone else here


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh wow!!! 

I coughed so hard my eyes were watering, and Im having a hot flash LOL, now I know what my mother feels like...

Care to join me in the clouds?


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> I follow the rules of the land just as much as everyone else here


 
Good point.

:giggle:


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can someone hit their bongs for me?  Been 8 days since I've smoked and I am in a terrible mood.
> 
> :hitchair:




Sorry just read this post, Im reloading now!!! 

.2 grams bubble hash....

Get the hospital on speed dial, I might cough up a lung... seriously...

:bong::bong:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Oh wow!!!
> 
> I coughed so hard my eyes were watering, and Im having a hot flash LOL, now I know what my mother feels like...
> 
> Care to join me in the clouds?


 

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Thought u claimed to be an iron lung mindzeye.  

You can take it!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 14, 2009)

well hello bhc. not to bad here today, some rain and temps about 80f. sm i will also take a few bongys for you. maybe we should open a thread and call it the if you want to get banned post here thread, better than closing this one down. anyhoo im tired, its been a long day as i was the only mech there and i have to work untill 2 sat. my son is coming to visit so i know there will be partying :joint: , i must get my rest. ozzy ill see ya around here also. i might be scarce the next few days.duck im thinking urban poison later friends


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

SM everyone has iron lungs til the fresh comes around. Then it's welcome to hackup lung city pop. all stoners


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thought u claimed to be an iron lung mindzeye.
> 
> You can take it!!!




Lol, yes but I havnt smoked in 3 months, the Ol lungs need to be primed... Plus Im bonging full melt hash, from my 45 micron bag... Wish I could send you one all the way to the UK...

Im gone though ...............:afroweed: :afroweed: :afroweed:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

Must have me confused with ukgirl.  

Anyways, enjoy 1 for me.



Prime away...ha ha ha.


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Must have me confused with ukgirl.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy 1 for me.
> 
> ...




Im baked sorry, Im feeling good... All I can say is a break can do you some good somtimes, when you are able to smake again its like your smoking for the first time.... You get crazy high!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so close to saying screw it and going outside with my pipe.



Really gonna be tough at the Incubus concert next week.


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

You can do it!! I grow pot and most of the time I dont even smoke it!!. I watch my wife walk around with red eyes a lot, everyone I hang out with does it... I realize there will be plenty to smoke when the the time is right... Ill be sobering up again monday...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

MindzEye, you aren't helping poor SM. Stop teasing the lady with the hot dress.lol. I didn't remember we couldn't talk sports here. My bad. Don't worry, 4u when my team is about to play your team, I will PM you, so you know where to send your money. No monopoly stuff. benny isn't stoooopid,lol Happy evening here with a bunch of hangers of stinky bud swinging overhead.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2009)

call


----------



## MindzEye (Aug 14, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> MindzEye, you aren't helping poor SM. Stop teasing the lady with the hot dress.lol. I didn't remember we couldn't talk sports here. My bad. Don't worry, 4u when my team is about to play your team, I will PM you, so you know where to send your money. No monopoly stuff. benny isn't stoooopid,lol Happy evening here with a bunch of hangers of stinky bud swinging overhead.


 
The lady in the dress asked us to BIU for her so I did  C'mon man we are on a marijuana site... LOL 

Lets hit those bongs!!!


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

ozzy, you don't believe me? Tis true. I brought Lil Bertha inside to reveg under T5s and ripen her seeds. I chopped the middle third off her and made a clothesline right here. You looking up, right? There they are. 1,2,3,4 hangers.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

Been out of commission for a few days now with a spinal injury, think it might be a lower disc. GOt an MRI being done Tuesday. The doc gave me some serious pain killers, and i know i been a little loopy on here, but wasnt this thread closed earlier today?
 you guys sure do stay busy around here.

PCduck it wasnt me this time.... i swear lol

4u- did u say something again about hick.......?hahaha


----------



## White Owl (Aug 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Alright BHC ers they opened the Club back up. If you got to break the rules, start a thread doing it not in this thread so many of us enjoy.


 

Maybe if you threaten to let loose your vicous clown they won't break the rules. 
Here Ozzy :48: have a hit of some Train Wreck.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am so close to saying screw it and going outside with my pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Really gonna be tough at the Incubus concert next week.



Incubus is here tonite. couldnt go though :cry:

i know this has been done in other threads, or has actually been a whole thread, but whats everyone's fav cd or band to get high too

I have two

311
Radiohead


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

I love you blue!!!  Love 311 and Radiohead as well.  Too bad you missed Incubus.    I will mourn with you.

Thanks ozzy.



Still haven't smoked.  But on beer #3.


LMAO.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

#5


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Benny I was not douting you man just telling a good friend to call me. You can:hitchair: if I made you mad peace offering:bong1::bong1:

NP smokinMom

ThanksWhite Owl I'll :48:with you anytime.

Hey Hick:48:pic


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn damn damn damn 

Just seeing that damn emoticon with the joint being passed back n forth....

Gah!

Beer #6......

Ugggg...

Lowsey substitute....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2009)

> Hey Hickpic


I think the MP BHC is discriminating against peeps like Hick...he only tokes joints


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think the MP BHC is discriminating against peeps like Hick...he only tokes joints LOL


 
:rofl:


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 15, 2009)

:clap: Good evenin all. Just checkin in to see how everyones doin this fine night. :fly: 


:bongin: :bong2:  :bongin: 


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> 3:20
> 
> *4u* anything special planned for this fall's grow?


 


yeah  i have  a few things on the menu...wanna add anything..i do have a newly  remodeled shed..gonna be fun...right now  Bubba kush...will have  one female  to  flower inside..and one out..( wish me luck  for 2 of 7)  started some cali orange  and sensi star  but  that was day befor  the 104f  day  and cooked every one:hitchair:  also  been takeing clones of purplebud..and  My buddy  down  Oragon  is sending up  clones..i never know  what ones..but sends a bunch..i have  a breed room  3x4  and was thinking  a sea of green  while i am waiting  for  my  breeding beans have been sexed..so i  have  6 clones  from  purplebud  roots  just  showing..not  going as big  as i did last  Fall..got a bit  crazy.. ..  but  will still do  fun grows..I have  a "Monster"  energy  drink  can..its like a 40 ouncer:rofl:  my daughter wanted it..i wanted the can ..so  be sure to get ya a can..and look for  "Monster grow"   will be done with PFF1..aok  gotta  grow now..take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think the MP BHC is discriminating against peeps like Hick...he only tokes joints


 
In that Case Hey hick let's :48::tokie::48::tokie:

Your way mutt:48::tokie::bong1:

good night and eace: to all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

okay  who   gets high on one puff? 


besides  me:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Probably me.

I was already a light weight when being a daily smoker...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think the MP BHC is discriminating against peeps like Hick...he only tokes joints


 

now that explains  everything..  :rofl:   



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Golly...

I remember when I got some uk cheese.

I was high before the 1st exhale!!!  That was soooo wikkid.  Never hit me that quick before...and bam!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

i  believe I got high from the smell once..didnt have no way of smokeing  until  got home..the inside of  car smelled soooooooooooooo  good..i think i was high b4 i got home..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

djsmaverick said:
			
		

> :clap: Good evenin all. Just checkin in to see how everyones doin this fine night. :fly:
> 
> 
> :bongin: :bong2: :bongin:
> ...


 


:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Y'all can tease me all ya want....but man o man....that uk cheese.  Never ever ever have I felt a high before my 1st exhale.  It was that quick.  Someday I hope I get the opportunity to try more of that!!!

Normally stuff kind of creeps up on me in a few moments...that stuff was instant!!  Even the Cali stuff didn't do that to me.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 15, 2009)

<---------------------------------Got STONED on one puff.  First time ever.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you related to Aslan, Intuitive???  Just curious.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Are you related to Aslan, Intuitive??? Just curious.


 
Hey watch it little lady...

um...

who's Aslan??? :huh:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I may not have read back far enough in the thread...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 15, 2009)

Sleep calls my name.  Big day tomorrow cooking and canning.  

puff, cook, eat, puff, cook, eat, puff, cook, eat, :laugh:

my favorite past time!

Good Night Smokin, 4U, Ozzy, mutt, DJ and anyone else I may have forgotten.  Good night everyone and sweet dreams and :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: to all.


Till tomorrow!  :bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Nite Intuitive!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers 2 the beers rock n roll and no tears....

As John Jenkins used to say.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> Sleep calls my name. Big day tomorrow cooking and canning.
> 
> puff, cook, eat, puff, cook, eat, puff, cook, eat, :laugh:
> 
> ...


 



You are too funny...thanks  and what  ya canning?   you  veggies done?  have a great night...


oh  Aslan King....yeah  you will have to go  back  and  read :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay  friends  time  for   4u  to get to bed  Big  Day  tommarrow..HEMPFEST   is in town:yay:


hXXp://hempfest.org/drupal/node


:ciao:   replace  XX  with   tt


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Have fun at hempfest!  I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:

its on the 20 past time to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 15, 2009)

Just dropping by to say high and good morning to everyone :ciao:

Going to be in the kitchen cooking and canning all day :aok:

4U, my veggies are done...tomatoes finally ripened! :yay:

Sounds like you are going to have some fun at Hempfest today! Let me know how your :48: goes with Subcool

And i will go back and read about Aslan King...I haven't toked since last weekend so my tolerance is down. But the stuff I smoked :holysheep: .... was probably the best nugs I have ever had the pleasure of puffing. Smelled AWESOME, tasted great, great high and strong as sht :aok: Made my day/weekend/month/year for sure!  

Well all, I have to :bolt: I'll be on later though!


:ciao: and happy :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Morning!

Day 9 of no smoking...and the dreams are coming back.  I had some wild sleep last night, complete with my losing my car at a busy intersection in downtown Cali somewhere and not being able to find a bothroom anywhere....LMFAO!!!!!!

My fam is gone til tomorrow afternoon, I have the tunes turned up.  I am supposed to go shopping for something nice to wear for job interviews.  Still in my pjs tho.  

Game Night at my friends this evening.  Will be good to see them, it's been a while.  Everyones bringinng snacks to share, I am bringing beer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC The tents and dinning canopy is up and Moms on her way for her 80th birthday. Time for a big bash keg and moonshine on ice and  doobies  rolled come and join the party.

:bong1::bong1::ccc::48::joint::tokie:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 15, 2009)

Good mornin' BHCers! I had a nice long post written and it got devoured somehow. grrrr!
ozzy, we are good. It caught me off that I thought  you called b.s. on me. We are cool. No chair whack for you today.
SM, how's your head this morning? lol
4u, have fun at HempFest. Let me know how much hemp socks are going for. I want to try some.
b56, I can relate about the bad disc. I have one myself. Stretching exercises help me a lot. Look into some. The best one that helps me is easy. Sit on a couch or chair and bring one knee up into your chest. Hold it with both arms and with medium pressure pull toward you and upward. You should feel your butt muscles and lower back muscles on that side tighten, then start to relax. I hold each leg for 15 seconds, then switch. Well a late breakfast is over. Gotta go work in the garden. TTFN


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

My head is fine this morning.

Funny how a peaceful empty house makes for a peaceful (yet not empty ) head.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Have fun with the fam today ozzy.    Happy 80th to mom!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Let's get the Party started BHC style with :bong::bong1::bong: :bong1::bongin::bong: :bong::bong1::bongin:

Will do SM injoy the house that matches your head empty

No worries benny


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

bite me ozzy.  

wait....dont.

lmao!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 15, 2009)

Whooooaaaa..... just one big happy family  Lol !


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 15, 2009)

im back from work.. time to stoke the :bong1: :bong1: up..:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: 
man o man did i need that.:ccc:  hows everyone this fine day????
sm how come you aint smoking these days??:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey white- I am having to find a job.  My state (Texas) seems to drug test for just about everything.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> bite me ozzy.
> 
> wait....dont.
> 
> lmao!!!


 
Can  nibble:hubba: 

:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :48: 

Music for the day mom's choice all Greatful Dead:dancing:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 15, 2009)

:holysheep: i cant believe that.. that really sucks:cry: i hope ya get a job soon,,
let this misery come to an end  i think id just have go without a job if it was like that here.. ill have a few bowls for ya, fingers crossed ya can join in soon:aok: 


:bong: :bong: :bong: :ccc:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hang in there SM.... good things happen to good peope, somthin will come along !   CHEERS


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's to the BHC :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::bong::48::tokie: :joint::ccc:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 15, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

a very happy birthday to your mom ozzy :yay:  my granny turned 90 last week ,,wow these broads no how to keep going maybe it was some fine :48: during there best years :giggle:

SM have a great night ,,,


4u enjoy the hemp fest  :headbang2: :fly: :bong2: :joint: :banana: :headbang:*:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad to see ur still smoking on ozzy:headbang2: .. have a few :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  with me. hey ukgirl good to see another uk smoker:banana: 
share in the festivities:bong: :bong: :bong: :ccc:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2009)

Smoke on Ozzy thought he had all the bases covered for food and Mom wants Shrimp:doh: Time to head to town 

Have a round on me :bong1::bong::bongin::48::tokie:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 15, 2009)

cheers ozzy ,,have this  :48:to  smoke this on the way 

:ciao: whitestrains :bong::bong:

SM what kind of games night 

:bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 16, 2009)

BUI and off to bed time to rest my :stoned:head

:bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48::tokie::joint: hope one of these helps your evening

SM I smoked the one for you didn't want to tempt you


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> SM what kind of games night


 
We ended up playing Trivial Pursuit the 90s version, and Jenga.  

Had fun but noone but me was drinking....lmao.

Too funny that I won both games.


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2009)

I love trivial pursuit and I hve spent many night playing Jenga....

Yeah SM...it's kinda funny you were the only one drinking and dominating the games...who knew alcohol was good for playing Jenga and TP....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2009)

Well for TP I had 2 other partners.    Gotta give them a lil credit I suppose....lol.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 16, 2009)

good morn bhc. well its gonna be about 90 with 70% humidy and i have a slight hangover, my kids come by yesterday and well you can guess the rest. i think ill make breakfast. have a nice day people


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2009)

G'Morning BHC!
I'm Back!​ 
*Big news first*, last night pulling in bout eleven p.m. the headlights illuminated the *most wilted  :shocked: * MJ garden anyone *would ever* want to pull in on.  I mean there was only one plant that had some leaves still up and facing the sky.  All the girls were dry as a bone and the tomato's too, but who cares bout tomato's.  I freaked, got the water going and drenched all of them.....(more of that in Goldilocks grow later), but I will say here and now they look bunches better this morning, whew!
Here is a pic for you UKgirl, took a bunch, more will be in the "show your pics" thread.  Dont have a bunch of time this morning for updates, but had to stop in here.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:    for everyone!
:tokie:  for the UKgirl.
I will  have :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: later.  Got lots to see here, wonder if I missed much......and hello SM, congrats on the wins!


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad you got to your girls in time tc....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 16, 2009)

:ciao: Hope everyone is healthy, happy and onrey:hubba:

Funny SM you were drinking and I drew the short straw and played taxi driver. Mom had a great day. After I got back with the shrimp, She told me "The reason she waited to tell me shrimp was because me and bro in '99 drove her all the way over to Virginia Beach, and she didn't want to take the trip again." Stoner here forgot about that trip.


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: table set have a great day


----------



## painterdude (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey TC....that was way to close to disaster huh?  Happened to me when everyone was on the very, very sunny porch and in black pots.....scared the bejeezus out of me....but water is the wonder drug.....

4u2.....I just know you are thinking of everyone here while enjoying yourself at the festival

Hick....good morning to ya old buddy

Mutt.....same to you, and I am being a good boy

Mom....I too love Trivia....but they closed down the bar where they would have Trivia Night and give out prizes to the winners.....it was way too much fun

Sun here for the fifth or sixth straight day.....and no males showing up lately but am still crossing my fingers....gave everybody some Organic Black Strap Molasses yesterday...yum yum

Am not going to church for the zillionth weekend.....pee-dude


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 16, 2009)

Just popping in to say hi :ciao: .  Hope everyone is having a beautiful sunday is smoking lots of :bong2:

Not much happening here, just watching my boy swim in the blow up pool.  Man...talk about some cloudy water!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2009)

:ciao:  gone fishing  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy folks!

Just took my kindergartener to the store to pick out his new backpack and lunchbox for school.   One more week til school starts- hip hip hooray!!!  

Its like day 9 of no smoking...something like that.

I have been having some wild dreams...didnt have any at all as a daily smoker.


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, I wish I was at an age where picking out a lunch box and back pack were  important considerations.
But I guess I'll just have to BIU:bongin:  and deal with the envy.Tell the little rascal good luck in school and enjoy recess to the last second.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 16, 2009)

good evening bhc, how was the fishing 4u. sm, i remember the days of school shopping and picking out gi joe lunch boxes im still recouping from last night so ill leave yall with some northern lights, 4 or 5 weeks to go


View attachment 127282


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2009)

Way cool SM on the Lunch Box, and Kindergarten, what are you gonna do with yourself weekdays?

Fishing Report 4u, front and center.....hope you did real well, just being there has got to be fantastic, even without fish.

Ozzy, give your Mom my best birthday wishes, even if I am late.

Painter....Good to see you:ciao: , so glad you got girls going on.  Soon flowers!

Please note my new Sig, found I said that by a "thank you":bong2: :bong2: :bong2: took like an hour to modify it.  Thot I would use it in the sig. 

Hope your feeling better Astro....
and Thank You Hamster.

Dang it is nice to be home.


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 16, 2009)

:dancing: Hello and good evening to one and all. Just wanted to stop in and give a shout out to everyone, and say Wow, there are alot of birthday's this month in here. I've go 2 here myself: my Mom-in-law today and my 4 turning 5 yr old tomorrow. :clap: 


 Well here let's throw these out for everyone to enjoy.


:bong2: :bongin: :bong1:  for those that enjoy them!!  

:48:   :ccc:  and for those that enjoy smokin other ways!!  


Have a wonderful night!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2009)

Yo Ho BHC....good evening


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Howdy folks!
> 
> Just took my kindergartener to the store to pick out his new backpack and lunchbox for school.  One more week til school starts- hip hip hooray!!!
> 
> .


 
hahah did the same thing SM ,,we have 2 weeks left tho ,,,but ill miss the minx when she goes back   early mornings have to start again :spit:




			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> Here is a pic for you UKgirl, took a bunch, more will be in the "show your pics" thread. Dont have a bunch of time this morning for updates, but had to stop in here


 
thanks tc looks beautiful ,,,sorry about your shock on a safe homecoming but least all is well in tc gardens once more  

ok time to make up for missing several 420 ,,whose in ??

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 16, 2009)

*:yay: happy 5th bday to the little one DJ (husband and wife team)

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2009)

He picked a Spiderman backpack for those who were wondering..


----------



## 420benny (Aug 16, 2009)

Evenin' fellow BHCers! TC, that was a close call. They should pull through. You may have to sit and tell them all how sorry you are about a zillion times while BIUin' it. lol
Got some productive time in with my girls today. I finally figured out how I can raise the roof in the little area without being obvious. I am going to camo some pvc tubes and make some arches about 4 feet apart. For those of you that cover outdoors, do you use the 4 mil or 6 mil clear plastic. They are quite proud of that stuff right now. $75 for 20x25 ft. Moved a bunch of girls around in the big area. Those smart pots let roots grow through the bottom and do not want to be moved. I didn't try very hard. Big, fat satori is in it and looking way too good to stress now. So, she got her neck bent instead. I am test driving some of my Lil Bertha after a week in the jar. 
Muy bueno, here try some:ccc::afroweed::yay::aok::tokie::tokie: See, benny told you it was good shtuff. TTFN
You non J smoking people with bongs can share the bud I left out for you. Don't wait too long


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 16, 2009)

2+2=1

Biu

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 16, 2009)

WORD.....BHC !!!
I just got home from spending the the weekend with the wife's grand parents which ment no smokin pot :fid:  So lets get RRIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!    :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

It's 4:20 somewhere so BIU with them :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::48::tokie::joint:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey 4u2smOke....  It is 9:14 pm here,  wait 3 more minute and take a bong hit with ur boy !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohhh shooooot !!!!!  c -mon , you too Ozzy ........ BUI


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everyone its wake and bake time here

BIU:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :joint: :bong1: :bong1: :ccc:  How are all  the bhc  doing today??


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

*chris1974* Before becoming a member of the BHC a member must post a picture of his or hers bong, vape, smoking utensil.  I could not find a pic of yours. There is also a incomplete list of members' numbers at the 2nd post of this thread. Please check so that we do not have duplicate numbers. If you click on _Group Membership_ you will find a section in which to join the BHC.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 17, 2009)

Good morning BHC!  I hope everyone is doing good this fine Monday morning.  Going to be a hot one at work today...the AC went out for good last week and I don't see us getting a new one anytime soon :cry:

Anyhow, I hope everyone had a good weekend.  I wasn't on at all Sunday or Saturday as I was too busy cooking up a storm.  But now I have lots of canned spaghetti sauce and green beans and lots of jalapeno poppers!  Nothing like :bong2: and then gorging myself on jalapeno popppers :aok:


Well gotta run, have a good day everyone!


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all,
Didn't even get out of bed before I had my fist hit this fine day bong1:  was on the night stand).
Promisses to be a good day. Going out to the veg garden and harvest some tomatos and peppers.:bongin:  Peppers this year are huge.:aok: :farm: 
Well take it easy and keep those bublers singing.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 17, 2009)

good morn bhc. well i feel better today, out cutting yard grass b4 it gets hot and had to pee so thought i would stop by for a bong session:bong: duck you taken it easy today, how are the ladies. they were looking great last time i saw em.well back to work:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

Good Morning All Gonna be a hot one today so enjoy the AC if its working:bong::bong::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *chris1974* Before becoming a member of the BHC a member must post a picture of his or hers bong, vape, smoking utensil. I could not find a pic of yours. There is also a incomplete list of members' numbers at the 2nd post of this thread. Please check so that we do not have duplicate numbers. If you click on _Group Membership_ you will find a section in which to join the BHC.


 



:rofl:   he only needs a pic...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

goodmorning BHC 


sunny and warm with a slight breeze  





DUCK have you turned into the BHC :cop: 




happy 420 somewhere 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pcduck*
_*chris1974* Before becoming a member of the BHC a member must post a picture of his or hers bong, vape, smoking utensil. I could not find a pic of yours. There is also a incomplete list of members' numbers at the 2nd post of this thread. Please check so that we do not have duplicate numbers. If you click on Group Membership you will find a section in which to join the BHC._



*hmm well this is what the thread owner written nothing mentioned about groupmembership that tvcg set up in his absence and it isnt nessccary *






			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I am going to bump it up too... ive got my member number on my sig and my pipe entry on my avi- i will (if i dont forget) Post at least for one week out of the month a water-pipe of some extent as my avi for my dedication to the BHC, this will be the pipe i smoke out of for the BHC session.
> 
> it can be just a new "thing" to do....i guess LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

:confused2: 





			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> DUCK have you turned into the BHC :cop:


 




:confused2:   NEW!!!  Sherriff in  town.....:giggle:   Get M  *duck*:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

That list  is miissing  14  members...so  the  tracking of  BHC#  is  hard..esspecially  when its  not updated   regularly..I dont  think  *TOA  *had relized what he started..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's 4:20 somewhere so BIU with them :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::48::tokie::joint:


 





:bong::stoned:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That list is miissing 14 members...so the tracking of BHC# is hard..esspecially when its not updated regularly..I dont think *TOA *had relized what he started..:bong:


 
4u it took months for toa to add me ,,,but aslong as i had a # and pic it was :cool2:who gives a dam if im on the first page or not ,,,


and NO i didnt need* MEMBERSHIP* ,,when i pmd TOA ,,my membership was confirmed with my pic and # 

ohh on the 420 ,,,care to share :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

:bong:  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess I better ask one of my friends to come by and show me how to resize my pic to put it up, I tried but still cant figure it out ?  I am just learning how to use a computer actually, so please bear with me !  I promise I will follow the rules PCduck,  and before i make another post to all of my friends in the BHC I guess I will just have to wait untill I learn a little more so I dont upset anyone else  !   By for now BHC.... I will return soon, have a great day everyone !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I guess I better ask one of my friends to come by and show me how to resize my pic to put it up, I tried but still cant figure it out ? I am just learning how to use a computer actually, so please bear with me ! I promise I will follow the rules PCduck, and before i make another post to all of my friends in the BHC I guess I will just have to wait untill I learn a little more so I dont upset anyone else ! By for now BHC.... I will return soon, have a great day everyone !


 

ohh dont be silly ,,,,,,just keep popping in as usual and when you can post a pic ,,maybe not my place to say that , ,,but nor is it anyone elses to tell you you cannot except for toa or the boys N girls in BLUE ,


ohh here ya go ,,:bong: enjoy then pass back  ready for the next 420


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I guess I better ask one of my friends to come by and show me how to resize my pic to put it up, I tried but still cant figure it out ? I am just learning how to use a computer actually, so please bear with me ! I promise I will follow the rules PCduck, and before i make another post to all of my friends in the BHC I guess I will just have to wait untill I learn a little more so I dont upset anyone else ! By for now BHC.... I will return soon, have a great day everyone !


 

hello  friend..Here this will help..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208

just give a shout if ya need any more help


you  are welcome here chris..i will help ya


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets  have a *session  *:bong:  whoes  in?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

No I have not turned into the new :cop: but I remember just a few pages back where there was a big squawk when a MariP member was posting without a bong pic and many of the BHC members were crying foul. What is good for the goose is good for the gander. Or shall we have 2 sets of rules?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris, if you still need help with pic, PM me and I can re-size it for you and send it back. Hick did say to police ourselves, right? We will get it figured out with little or no drama.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No I have not turned into the new :cop: but I remember just a few pages back where there was a big squawk when a MariP member was posting without a bong pic and many of the BHC members were crying foul. What is good for the goose is good for the gander. Or shall we have 2 sets of rules?


 
maybe that would be a good idea ,,,cause there s to many wannabe chiefs and not enough :bongin: going on


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> maybe that would be a good idea ,,,cause there s to many wannabe chiefs and not enough :bongin: going on




If you would take the time to check the group memberships I am a chief and not an wannabe chief.......Who peed in your Cherrios this morning? :confused2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

*its UK 420 :bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey thanks for sticking up for me you guy's....  I gotta get my butt to my jobsite though, I have 3 lil mouths to feed these days so TTFN and I will be home soon !  

Have a GREAT DAY BHC !   and BONG IT UP !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

Good morning BHC....
just tried some of these Afgoo clippings I took yesterday to look at...this is gonna be good. )insert smiley face(.
I would post some bongs here..but with the server busy....just think bong and hit....pass....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That list  is miissing  14  members...so  the  tracking of  BHC#  is  hard..esspecially  when its  not updated   regularly..I dont  think  *TOA  *had relized what he started..:bong:



Give me the list and I will get someone to update it. And TOA is not here much. To keep the list updated. 





> so  the  tracking of  BHC#  is  hard.


 Maybe that is why they went with a group membership club,:confused2: just like the Female Growers Group.

When you sign up at group memberships you are able to display "Proud Member of The Bong Hitters Club" as your avatar title.  I have never seen this as a problem as it only takes 2 clicks to join and place the "Proud Member of The Bong Hitters Club"as your avatar title.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If you would take the time to check the group memberships I am a chief and not an wannabe chief.......Who peed in your Cherrios this morning? :confused2:


 

Requests to join must be approved by a group leader.
Group leaders: That crazy vancouver guy, pcduck

hmm CHIEF looks like 2nd or 3rd in command in you wanna go down that route ,,really i think its all :rofl: neither of you started the thread so why put your name to it ,,

no one peed in my cherrios this morning ,,,it was in my sandwich this afternoon ,,,dictatorship tends to do that 


:bong::bong: this one is for you TC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> Requests to join must be approved by a group leader.
> Group leaders: That crazy vancouver guy, pcduck
> 
> hmm CHIEF looks like 2nd or 3rd in command in you wanna go down that route ,,really i think its all :rofl: neither of you started the thread so why put your name to it ,,
> ...




You are the one that brought up the chief route, not me

I didn't put my name to it a mod/admin in behalf of the owner MariP asked if I would take over some of the duties since TOA and TCVG are not around much. And I guess that is who really matters. Now I wonder if I should have? But I figured that I would step up and help since I enjoyed the BHC so much. Maybe I should have just let it run a muck.:confused2: What would you suggest UKgirl420?  Let it run a muck or take the time to try and update the list and keep it somewhat coherent here at the club?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You are the one that brought up the chief route, not me
> 
> I didn't put my name to it a mod/admin in behalf of the owner MariP asked if I would take over some of the duties since TOA and TCVG are not around much. And I guess that is who really matters. Now I wonder if I should have? But I figured that I would step up and help since I enjoyed the BHC so much. Maybe I should have just let it run a muck.:confused2: What would you suggest UKgirl420? Let it run a muck or take the time to try and update the list and keep it somewhat coherent here at the club?


 

i just didnt see a problem with the BHC in the first place ,, if little comments had been let go in the first place instead of them being quoted and moaned about instead of everyone just :giggle: and BIU there wouldnt of been a problem ,,

so why was it your problem to fix it ,,and when did you announce it to the bhc ,,My Badd if i missed the post 
,we are a group of adults that (admitidly we dont always act like it or spell like it ) ,,but we are ..,,i havnt actually broke anyrules in the BHC ,,but ive seen some people get jumped on and coveted  remarks  made about them ,when they may have made a bad post in your error ,,,,

well i guess ill go and :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

All I did was mention that you had to post a picture of your smoking utensil. Which has been mentioned,and or typed just about every time a member wants to join the BHC. Now this morning it is like it is the first time it has ever been done. I also mention the group memberships. When I joined this group, I also joined with the group membership without being told. I am sorry if nobody told you this.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> so why was it your problem to fix it ,,and when did you announce it to the bhc



It was not my problem. Earlier in a PM to *4u2sm0ke* I approached the subject of him becoming team leader in order to not have duplicate numbers. In honor of all members past and present. When Benny420 wanted to use a number that was already taken. Since *TOA* and *TCVG* are not here much. That is where I left the conversation about being a team leader. 

During the period of threaten closure a mod/admin PM me and asked if I would take over some of the duties of TOA and TCVG since they are not here much. This must have been my mistake for trying to help out the club. True I might have missed some names on the list but who do you think had it updated last? I am sorry if I ruffled any feathers for trying to help the club. Oh I am also sorry for not announcing to the club my big appointment. I am not big on announcements. Or that it was such a big deal


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No I have not turned into the new :cop: but I remember just a few pages back where there was a big squawk when a MariP member was posting without a bong pic and many of the BHC members were crying foul. What is good for the goose is good for the gander. Or shall we have 2 sets of rules?


 


*True*,,,and  I can also  bring  up  this  is for Bong smokers only...but  lets not  go there...Im  sorry  everyone for Takeing some of this  personal  and know i shouldnt.  so  I am not going to take offence to anything...Like i said  earlier...

"  I dont think *TOA*  knew what he started"....


*4u2sm0ke*   checking in for a :bong:   session


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

DAM!!!!    im  calling  Fire Drill...in the club house....everyone cool down


:bong:   i gotta  catch up..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

i knew all about the group memebrship i also knew it wasnt nessacerary for tcvg to approve my membership ..considering he doesnt even smoke a bong

i was wondering why you didnt feel it nesscaery to tell the bhc you were now chief 
(once again sorry if i missed the post )



,,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

Im going to work in my shed now,,,,


:bong:  session over  :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Yikes guys!!!

Did y'all also quit smoking weed?  Day 10 for me I think.  Approx 1/3 of the way to testing clean hopefully.  

Maybe it was the delivery in the one message to Chris.  It could have been a tad friendlier and welcoming instead of 'do this, do that' etc.

Ok.  No more fighting or I will put all of you in time out and take away all the bongs.  

*Got it???!!!!  Alrighty then. *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It was not my problem. Earlier in a PM to *4u2sm0ke* I approached the subject of him becoming team leader in order to not have duplicate numbers. In honor of all members past and present. When Benny420 wanted to use a number that was already taken. Since *TOA* and *TCVG* are not here much. That is where I left the conversation about being a team leader.
> 
> During the period of threaten closure a mod/admin PM me and asked if I would take over some of the duties of TOA and TCVG since they are not here much. This must have been my mistake for trying to help out the club. True I might have missed some names on the list but who do you think had it updated last? I am sorry if I ruffled any feathers for trying to help the club. Oh I am also sorry for not announcing to the club my big appointment. I am not big on announcements. Or that it was such a big deal


 
actually come to think about it ,,,,,i dont actually CARE ,,,who is what on MP ,,
just as usual on this thread i made a jokey comment and it got blew out of all porportions 

*4u* ill take a hit ,:bong:,thanks


----------



## astrobud (Aug 17, 2009)

sm, you will start a riot if you take away the bongs man it must be the heat. lets have another bong session :bong1: :bong1: .:welcome:  chris 1974, that was a good year, what i remember of it


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I guess I better ask one of my friends to come by and show me how to resize my pic to put it up, I tried but still cant figure it out ? I am just learning how to use a computer actually, so please bear with me ! I promise I will follow the rules PCduck, and before i make another post to all of my friends in the BHC I guess I will just have to wait untill I learn a little more so I dont upset anyone else ! By for now BHC.... I will return soon, have a great day everyone !


 
Chris, here is a easy way to size pics, bring up your picture take it to *EDIT* with a right click, you are now in a place called paint. Go to *IMAGE*, hit *STRECH and SKEW*, change the size of your picture there, ( 30% works for me) Then hit* FILE*, go to *SAVE PICTURE AS*, rename the picture and save it as a *JPG*.

Presto, your pic is ready to upload here.
Then I will say welcome to the BHC, well, I will say it now, but shhhhh......I'll make it official later too.  Hope the above helps you out.  Good luck to you.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 17, 2009)

4u2.....didn't see anything about the Hemp Festival.....what's up?

tcbud....any fire danger your way?  Seems like CA is slowly burning itself out of existence. 

MOM....good girl, good girl......here's a brownie for ya.....

DUCK.....no comment

UKgirl420.....got my tickets to Germany for a couple of weeks in Oct and Nov.....had to go Economy....yuk yuk.....

My greenhouse is not high enough and everybody is getting 'burned' at the tops....this is driving me nuts, moving the girls around and trying to make use of the 'crest'.....I have small hairs on everyone, but I also remember what happened to MojaviMama when they went HERMIE or her when the hubby was in charge while she was recovering from pneumonia

Mojavi......have you fried out there in the middle of nowhere?  What's up babe?  How ya feeling babe?

SUN ONCE AGAIN....this is unreal....and the new deck reflects....

Gonna hit the pipe and not gripe.....ta ta....which is Australian for 'by by'...pee-dude....oh, hi cubby and tcbud and astrobud....I see you are viewing and using.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

painterdude  said:
			
		

> UKgirl420.....got my tickets to Germany for a couple of weeks in Oct and Nov.....had to go Economy....yuk yuk.....


 



*ohh dont say yuk yuk ....*
*im about to do the journy to the US 16 hrs in total on economy *


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2009)

"I" put the duck in as a team leader. It was my prerogative, my option, and I did it. 
 I don't require anyones approval, I don't require anyones permission. I act as I see best for the site. 
Noone was approving admissions nor adding names and numbers. I did it as an attempt to keep the bhc up to date, by utilizing a regular member, that I felt confident would remain active and that I felt that I could trust. 
Sooo please file your complaints with Helen Wait, with our complaint department.
  If you have a grievance, please, go to Helen Waite..


----------



## 420benny (Aug 17, 2009)

Am I gonna get tossed outta her if I don't use my bong? Truth be known, benny smokes Js 99.9% of the time. There, I said it and I feel better. Part of my new 12 step program. lol I roll joints and am proud of it. Not how they look, though. You'd think that after a million of them, I can roll one good looking one, huh? No, I don't wanna get one of those machines. Until my little fingers stop working, I will tough it out. Is it Monday?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Helen Waite.   :giggle: 

C'mon guys...lets get back to havin fun around these parts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

420benny- I would think not...

Cuz look at me....

The sober one...well sober during the mornings and afternoons.    Beer is getting me thru right now in the evenings.

Can't wait til I get a job.  I'll be cebrating with a big ol hit from my pipe...errr bong.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "I" put the duck in as a team leader. It was my prerogative, my option, and I did it.
> I don't require anyones approval, I don't require anyones permission. I act as I see best for the site.
> Noone was approving admissions nor adding names and numbers. I did it as an attempt to keep the bhc up to date, by utilizing a regular member, that I felt confident would remain active and that I felt that I could trust.
> Sooo please file your complaints with Helen Wait, with our complaint department.
> If you have a grievance, please, go to Helen Waite..


 

the BOSS in blue has answered  
well all thats left to say is it was hot down in complaints must be time to 

:bong::bong:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

i ain't a member of nothing, nor will i be. . but i'll surely join y'all on a big 'ol hit... 

                                     :bong1: :bongin: :bong: :bong2: 




                                         :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Straps IRISH to his chair with industrial strength duct tape!!!  You're not goin anywhere now....

Bwahahahahhaaa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Bong pic and # now IRISH please.

:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

Long story short...
bongs for everyone, j's for the tokers. One more hit for me too.
dang server,
oh well,
no painter....no fire within spitting distance of me, but I smell smoke....nice on the sunshine....
High SM, and to all you BHC'rs, and IRISH too.  (insert wave here).
4u, did I miss the fishing report? Did you get any? or did you get any BIG ones?
trythisonemoretime.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey hick  pic of Bong Props man you need the help and duck is about the most level headed one of us..:48:


Hey pcduck here :bong::bong::bong::bong: you will need those to put up with us BHC diehards

On the subject of bong hits , am I the only one that does bong hits while rolling joints?


----------



## 420benny (Aug 17, 2009)

How many arms do you have oz? Or, do you have one of those slings that hangs your bong around your neck, lol? I am lucky to get my J lit by myself. I have to time it for when the fan pivots the other way, then hurry and spark it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Ozzy the octupus!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

4:20 East Coast... Time to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

I multi-task roll joint with left hand , hold bong with feet , use lighter and type with right. Note to self quit drinking coffee with feet, I keep drinking bong water:doh: 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: y'll are behind so ketch up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

:ciao:     :bong:


*painterdude*....Hempfest  was great..lots  of  vendors  and temps was in upper 80f...Met  Subcool..(Auther of  book  "Dank")  got him to sign for me..

*tcbud*...No  fish:cry:  did catch crabs again:giggle:   how was your trip?  have you and hubby  been on that Bike?  heard of you plants..hope they didnt shock to bad..

*ukgirl*..be carefull..dont worry  whos who...lets BIU:bong:


*Smokemom*..congrats on the 10 days :clap:  oh  and you aint takeing my  BONG:hitchair:


*Hick*....thanks for dropping in  and clearing that up..now  will ya please clean this:bong1:   ok  just  funning ..here let me try and roll ya a joint


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry   *Ozzy  *and *420benny*...didnt see ya come in....Here :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* went fishing Saturday and Sunday. Only got 30 Saturday but limited out on Sunday. Was about time too, I was getting to think there was no perch out there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

Here 4u :bong1::bong1: I know after working all day you need extra.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke* went fishing Saturday and Sunday. Only got 30 Saturday but limited out on Sunday. Was about time too, I was getting to think there was no perch out there.


 



dam  *duck*...  thats alot of cleaning..i am bound to catch  a KING  salmon  off my partybarge..not chartered...aint done much fly fishing on account of  after the KING  this year..when the steal head start running   Ill be there with Rod and bong ready...but  back to the KINGs  its a whole new ball game..learning my fishfinder...4ujr  thinks when it  beeps  is time to cast..:rofl:  so he waits...   have ya any pics of these pirch..how big are they?  ok  bong hit time


*ozzy*..im off on  Mondays  but  doing a lot of work in shed..gotta get ready  for Fall grow...how  do ya wire  2 inline fans  conected to ehaucst  on  timers... ...say  heloo to you Mom  for me


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

Green for the Page 



pic 1...Garden

pic  2...Bubba Kush   Female shown :yay:

pic  3&4  her stuff  :giggle:

pic 5&6   PurpleBud  in the bubble cloner..100% on  roots..


Last  pis is PurpleBud  in  a massbucket..


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

The perch are only 10" to 15" in length
We have steelhead here too,have river runs in the spring and whatnot
Went fishing for Kings in South Carolina and Florida a few years back. Had a huge one on the line when a shark came up and ate it. It was cool just like on TV
But no bongs while fishing in Florida, we were on a big charter. We would just sit in the car under the bridge and BIU until last boarding call.Then get on boat, to the first mates handing us our fishing poles and the prime spot on the back of the boat. We went every day for 5 days sometimes twice if we won fish of the day. Can't wait to go again it was great.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

4u what type inline fans 2 or 3 wire :? What type of timer? plug in or dirrect wire in?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*....:bong:   Im  gonna go  take a nap now...be ready wake and bake when i get back....Maybe..



*duck*...next time ya down  we go on partybarge..bongs and fishing...then  bongs  and BBQing:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

we posted same time *ozzie*..lol...i think  ill run a new wire  to the inline fan from the temp controller  in the rooms..I am wanting to keep all wires outside grow boxes ...only  light cord..and asculatingfan cord will be in..sometimes  i think i need to not smoke for 20 minutes  so i can think stuff out:bong:  to late


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 4u what type inline fans 2 or 3 wire :? What type of timer? plug in or dirrect wire in?


 


man  thats way to many questions..i dont think any have plugs..the timer is tempature controller..with sensor..is why  needs to be in box..but  can direct wire everything..man Im high ..i gotta go  i see ya later  okay


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds good *4u2sm0ke*:aok: I am always ready for :bongin:

The garden is looking nice..Congrats on the female:yay:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay 4u, my nappy is over....where is that :bong1: .  We/I had a great time on the trip...not really a trip, as the husband was working almost every waking minute.  Dang it makes a fat check come payday.  I did get some really nice curtains made for the RV..... real nice material too.  That is three windows down, five more to go.  Found a new despencery that opened too.  Got me some MED MJ while I was there, Hawian they said.  Is pretty good/okay, but then I judge most store bought weed from what you can get on the coast :aok: .  I will say thot it was cured really well.  Can you believe it is such a small town, I went into the newspaper and ask where the pot store was located.....:rofl: Newspaper guy didnt even get the name right, maybe pot store wasnt on his beat, but I was within a block when I asked him...:fly: 
Now for that :bong: :bong: :bong: pass....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks *tc*..:bong:   Im up from my Nap too..its hot today..83  right now..gonna be like this all week...Ladies are likeing it..be sure not to poke fingers to much when makeing those curtains..and why you buting weed..you run out? Yall need me to brake in that Bike  okay  better get more shed odne..I know Im dieing to get started..and i have to addmit..im a little excited too:giggle:  have good day friend..here :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

some pics

pic 1 & 2 is Bubba/Kush

pic 3 is the WWf2 I told you about *4u2sm0ke* notice one side is dead and the other side is green :confused2:

pic 4 is a WWf2 if you can find it :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

wow  is that a seperate branch..and im surprised you  kept it ..one half looks good:rofl:..and that Bubba  looks  yummy


----------



## painterdude (Aug 17, 2009)

tcbudski babe.....I used to sew Hats and sell them at the fairs in CA back in the 1970's....but I also took orders.....give me an old garment that you wanted to recycle and I would make an English Hat for $15.....even made one for the rabbi of New Port Beach....it's great that the fires are not soooooooo close this year......but I feel for anyone who gets burned out.....I lost a house back in the 1980's, no insurance either and they ran out of water so I got to watch it burn to the ground....very, very sad day...lost allot of my sewing machine drawings and paintings....

4u2....sounds like you are over the paranoia and having fun 'blooding' the rod once again.....the guy that built my deck has a half wolf to guard his property....his name is Wolf....and you don't get to pet him, just look

DUCK....how close are you to Buffalo?

Visited the greenhouse, and saw lots of tiny, itty bitty white hairs.....

Another sunny day, there must be some kind of 'Sun God' visiting from South America.....I wonder if he or she eats raw hearts?

Gotta walk the little doggie with the wifey....ta ta, pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

yea that is a separate branch *4u* was just green 4 days ago. was just doing a little studying before I  cutting off the bad branch

*painterdude* I am a long way west of Buffalo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey duck I had a plant that looked like that, when I pulled it up grubs where eating the roots. I don't know how to treat for them tho, so hopeful someone can give us a head up for grubs. I am not saying that is your prob just looks like 1 I had a couple years back.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think it is grubs *Ozzy* since I have 2 other plants in the same hole and they are not being affected unless that is the way grubs act.  But I will look when I yank her up as I have never had grubs before. Oh and thanks for looking at the pics.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> On the subject of bong hits , am I the only one that does bong hits while rolling joints?


 

Nope i do to:
i roll my joints then hit the :bong1::48::bong:,repeat x repeat 

OHH LOOK ITS 420  :bong::48::bong: repeat x :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

well UK I'll set here and :48: :tokie::48: while loading PurpleFrosting nuggets for the rest of the BHC ers. Don't be afraid hit the :tokie:as it pass by 4u 

Hey duck if I remember right to was just 1 or 2 big white grubs 1 1/2 to 2" long.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey duck if I remember right to was just 1 or 2 big white grubs 1 1/2 to 2" long.



Wow no kidding...Were they deep into the soil or on the top side? Maybe I should just yank immediately so that they don't transfer to the other plants? Don't grubs hate salt? One would think that the salts in the nutes would keep them at bay. Oh well guess I will find out tomorrow


----------



## 420benny (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Oz, duck. It's likely something in the ground. I planted 2 Echinacea flowers in opposite corners of the same 4'x4' box. One is awesome. The other never did a thing. After a year, I carefully dug it up and there were almost no roots.I found round pea sized, clearish eggs of some predator living at my buffet. Sorry, I got lost there, but look down for the solution and the source of the problem. Follow that branch to where it is attached and look for some kind of hole with sawdust like stuff where the bad area meets the good area. Could be a borer of some kind. Time for a smoke break. Oh, I saved that flower by washing off all the soil from the remaining roots and potting it up in great potting soil  in a square 6" pot. It is coming back!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks *420Benny* I will do a through exam tomorrow and post what I find


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2009)

Duck,,If I remember correctly they where both in the same area of the root ball on the top side. Sorry I can't remember the depth. Man you got smoke coming out my ears trying to think this hard time for :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello BHC....Does anyone know what happened to Mrkingford? His avatar is missing ala newbud...I hope all is ok...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks *Ozzy* I think I will go practice getting smoke to come out of my ears..Now to do this you must have a :bong1: and a lighter......right?

I think I need to practice for the next BIU session on the :20

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry* Hamster Lewis* I have heard nothing, but I did notice that also shortly after his posting  the thread "Umm did you ever wonder"


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2009)

No idea what happened to mrkingford....maybe Hick will enlighten us when he next pops in.  

Had a nice night tonight.  Had thai with a girlfriend then went to Lush and bought a few bath bombs and some perfume.  Can't wait til bathtime tonight.  

Painterdude- my radio station is having an art contest. ...any cool and interesting ideas?  I am not creative what so ever.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

painterdude...smokmom  just wants you to win thosse tickets for her:rofl: she :heart:  Incubus


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Aug 17, 2009)

Hellow to the bungers. I got one new at the cornur shop. My cmera is dead as a skunk so I can not shaer at this time. look for it rel soon ok. =I bout a puprle one as it can be my favourit color.

I want 6996 as my numerneo if I want, thank you.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Aug 17, 2009)

Is its supposed to have hole on side or mine can be brokken? Said no reternz, hope it is not fulty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey HRH the hole in the side is the carberator. Hold your thumb or finger over it then hit it. WARNING DO NOT FILL WITH WATER  ABOVE HOLE. BONG WATER STINKS WHEN IT'S RUNNING DOWN YOUR CHEST:hobba:take finger or thumb off hole to clear smoke from bong. Happy Hitting:bong:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks you ozzydudes. I guesed the water would come out of that whole. I wil get hung of it and be a profeshionale soon.

caN I get my numerneo or dose it someone elses?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

If it's not taken 6996 work for me:hubba:

Good night or morning to all and a loaded bong:bong::bong1::bongin::48::joint:

:stoned::fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Well ...*Her Royal Highness* There is an incomplete list of members and their club numbers on the 2nd post of this thread. The membership is trying to rectify this problem of the incomplete list. But in the mean time check the list, post a pic and enjoy your new bong. Also click on group membership and join there also. So you can place being a _Proud Member of the Bong Hitter Club_ as your avatar title if you want.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

*HRH* I think that the number is not on the list of used numbers so you can use it. If by chance if and when we ever get a complete list and that number has already been taken we will notify you ..Ok?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

I practiced :bong1: so much I forgot to post on the :20

Back to practicing till I get it right:rofl:


BIU BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2: passing to the next member :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2009)

Good evening bhc!  I am in the tub with a concert dvd and enjoying the wonderful aroma of this bomb right here.    It's heavenly.

hXXp://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/bain-douche/bombes/fontaine-de-vanille

Wish I could take a few bong hits to add to this experience.  Booooo.  

Corona with lime is helping just a little.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 18, 2009)

morn bhc i see were still here. lets be cool and stay cool today.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Hazy and 72f 


BIU 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> Hellow to the bungers..


 


who you calling  a Bunger?  



Happy smokeing everyone...


Partly  coudy  high of 81f


Take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 18, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

mums bday today ...so time to have a few of these before i set off over there,,

:bong::bong::bong: *


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good morning BHC....    wakey, wakey eggs and bakey !
make it a great day everyone !!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Dang the day started out to be a lazy do what ya want and with one phone call it goes to a busier than a beaver and gonna miss lunch day. They are finally moving the excavator to the job site

Better do a bunch of these :bong1: since I will be away for the afternoon
BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Bong pic? chris1974 :confused2: 

:bolt: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have some time thismorning so I am workin on that 4ya pcduck, I will have it up in a few minutes !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Morning BHC......
News here at the Ranch is....
the Household Water System has taken a dump.  Seems it has been going out over the last week, and after watering last night.......it has decided to give up the ghost.:hairpull: Will be calling the plumber dude in a few minutes.  Hope he is in the office and not on vacation.

No early morning :bong1: for me....You all go ahead and smoke it up if you got it.  I got a run around day in front of me:chuck: get out of my way traffic, this girl need to find WATER!  I think five/five gallon containers should do it.  That is gonna be spendy.  I think the neighbors from San Diego are up, maybe they will let me use some of their water.  I hesitate to ask the neighbors above me, because I try not to talk to them, what with their dogs and road tearing up, that I kinda take exception to.  I sure dont want to give my girls town water.  That would be opening a whole can of PH worms.
Have a great day all.....oh my, no swamp cooler either.....lol....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC ers hope everyone is happy and healthy:bong::bong::bong::bong1::bong1: :bong1:

Hey chris put the bong down long enough to take a pic

Hey duck salute :bongin::bongin:

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Bummer on the water *tcbud* 
Even if they are in the office they still charge like they are on vacation.

Good deal *chris1974*:aok: and still waiting

Right back at ya* Ozzy*  :bong1::bong1:

Got time for some coffee and :bong1: coffee and :bong1: the excavator is on the road

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 18, 2009)

MOM..MY advice is to be as outrageous as possible with your art entry....how conservative is your Radio Station?  Is RUSH on the dial?  If he is then I am at a loss.

4u2...yeah, I think she'll do anything to win the tickets....hmmmm, wonder if she would pose in the nude?  

TCBUDSKI BUDDY.....checked in on your GOLDILOCKS GROW this AM and read all about your **** storm with the water system....you need to seriously pray to the Inca Water Gods....

UKgirl2.....what Airlines are you going to be flying on?  Where do you land?  How long are you staying?  When do you arrive and when do you leave? Do you plan to get near Oregon?  I have a Guest House for company..

DUCK....west of Buffalo......hmmmmmm....give me more clues....I was raised in Wisconsin and dope was a serious NO NO.....didn't even smoke it when I was in Thailand for a year....discovered it when in Florida in the late 1960's

MojaviMama....HOW ARE YOU BABE....LONG TIME SINCE YOU'VE BEEN ONBOARD...

Mom...submit this...pee-dude over and out


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok.... so here it is !  my avatar pic is my bong, I got this far now whats the next step pcduck ?  do I need to apply somewhere.....?  Im  also tring to resize some other pic's of my new grow so I can share them with everyone !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice bong *chris1974*

You can click on _group membership_ and join there. Once that is done a member is capable of displaying *Proud Member of The Bong Hitters Club* as their avatar title. :aok:

Now take this :bong1: and hit it like it is your job......but give it back:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 18, 2009)

Good day all,:ciao: 
    Spent the day, since 5am, preping for a dinner tonight. I'm making fried chicken out side in a turkey deep fryer. So I'm finnaly getting to sit down a hit my:bong1:  I have a friend who's in the same predicament as SM, she's not smoking for the next week or so because she needs to pass her pre-employment drug test, and she has agreed to watch the turkey fryer for me so I can BIU with the rest of the guests. I didn't want to risk dealing with a couple gallons of hot oil while stoned. 
Should be a good time, plenty of fried chicken, hand cut fries, corn on the cob,16 cases of Carona, and plenty of margaritas, and of course plenty of smoke. I'm gonna set out 2 zips of NL, and I know my guests would never considder showing up without something to add to the:bong1: 
    The weather prommises to be perfect, upper 70's, low hummidity, and calm winds. The kind of weather that just begs for a yard party.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

Right on man :bong: ....... ahhhhhhhh !   here ya go :bong1: your turn,
thanks pcduck, your the man !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

*painterdude* things have change. Mich is a medical Mj state now, Ohio is still illegal but allowed a 100 grams and just a fine. Pa is just 30 grams and NY is 25 grams and just pay a fine. Do not know about Wisconsin. But one must move west out of Buffalo. Buffalo is  SE shore.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2009)

K...the water problems are kinda solved for the moment, you can read the whole low down in Goldilocks Grow, I dont want to retype all that.  But the short of it, Plumber is saying it is the box on the wall that was making all that noise.    He still has to come back and replace it, but jury rigged it to work for now.

Duck, just looked back a few pages.  If that is nemotodes, a natrual deterent is Marigolds.  For some reason they wont get near marigold roots.  I know that dosent help you now, but if you plant in the ground (vedgies or MJ) using Marigolds as borders keeps out nemotodes.  Must be why they are so popular, besides being pretty they stink real bad.:confused2: Bugs must think so too.
:bong1: :bong1: .....I want a hit really bad...am now waiting on the nice Tow Truck Lady, she is gonna come get my old Supra out of here (so much for winning the lottery and restoring it:fly:  ), I think the well is under that car:rofl: , the pipes point that way.  I had to get it out of here anyway, as the roofer is due Thursday.  My peace and quiet has been shattered.:ciao: :rofl: .  I best get used to it....the roof comes off soon.... 
Okay...just one....:bong: pass....

Welcome Chris......a


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

:welcome chris Hit that :bong: for me

TC ,duck lets :48::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh shoot I have been so busy I forgot to go check for those nasty bugs.

Right after I smokem up with *Ozzy* Biu :bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: .... :stoned: eeeaaaaaaaarrrr,  thanks Ozzy


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy dont mind if I do, canceled the trip to town, as unforseen waiting is on the ajenda now.
:bong2: :bong2: pass....
wait wait :bong2: .

OH, 4u, waiting on having more than twelve hours off for the husband to ride again.  I keep checking on her and she is fine, ordered her a nice cover tho.  Gonna have to build a shed for her.  Is a bummer the amount of hours he is working now.  I think he is pretty bummed he has not had time to ride.  Thanks for the offer tho.  I was catching up on what I missed, and found your question.  No, we havent rode since the first weekend.  Im stoned now. mucho better...the day is looking better and better....


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 18, 2009)

:dancing:  Good afternoon fellow BHC'ers. :clap: 

Ok so went out to the room to check on our girls and what do I find but that somehow the little space heater we have in the room got turned up and fried 3 of our girls. :hairpull:   Lost almost all of the plant (on the 3) except for the top main cola soooo. But we have 13 in the room so now left with 10 girls about 30" tall right now. Will post pics when I get them taken. 

I'm so frustrated so I think I will pass these around. 

:48:    &  :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 

All enjoy.  eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

What a bummer I had to yank that WWf2 that I mentioned earlier.
I did a search of the soil and did not see any thing unusual.
3 colas were completely dead, dried out and hollow. There was also a brownish streak/propagation line down the stem. Everything past this line was dead, everything before the line was nice and green and the roots were white. I don't think it would have lasted another 3 days as rapidly as this problem was progressing...Maybe I should call it early early widow:rofl:

1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww darn it ! that is a bummer sorry to hear !  On the other hand though its 4:20 somewhere you two lovebirds, so let get :bong: :bong: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

*djsmaverick* Wow sorry to hear that. At least it was just 3 plants and not your home. I hate those little fire starters.

After losing 3 plants you may want to double up on those :bong1:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some of my pieces...

sorry bout crappy cell phone pics.

all the glass on glass are custom made


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice glass *OGKushman* 

I guess you can disregard that pm, but could you pick a more usable number?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice glass *OGKushman*
> 
> I guess you can disregard that pm, but could you pick a more usable number?


I think you PM'd me as I was posting that :rofl:


My number will be s54b32...

:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I think you PM'd me as I was posting that :rofl:
> 
> 
> My number will be s54b32...
> ...




Yeah I was :rofl: Thanks for changing the number


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

betta?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman is your number gonna be s54b32 or 7000?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Chris1974 you are all taken care of. You can now display *Proud member of the "Bong Hitter Club"* in your avatar title if you wish:aok:

Now to BIU till OGKushman can decide what number he wants to use:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

PcDuck...heads up


wsssstttttttt.......bubbububbbubbble......clear...ooOOOommoOOooo...HERE!



this one passes to you


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Guys!!!

Ok painterdude, don't laugh too hard.  I don't have a single creative bone in my body.  And I don't care to say how long I spent making this hideous thing.  

Man, what a weird day...my hdead feels off....wish I could make it right again and smoke a few bong hits.  Booo!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Pretty cool *Sm* :aok:

Whole lot better than what I could have done

I will BIU for u 2 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I should have used crayons...lmao!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Pretty cool *Sm* :aok:
> 
> Whole lot better than what I could have done
> 
> I will BIU for u 2 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


s54b32 is it. That is my final answer


----------



## 420benny (Aug 18, 2009)

SM, I like it. Good luck with it. Forget the crayons. It looks fine like that
OG, welcome and you need another pipe. Your collection isn't big enough.lol.
TC, those little boxes can be fixed. I had one rebuilt and I keep it for a spare. They always seem to go out at night or on a Sunday. And, if you have a spare, you will never need it. I sure hope the roofer is a good friend with sealed lips.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

Stoping in for lotsa:bong::bong::bong::bong: join me won't you.:48::bong1::bong1::bong1::joint::ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

:ciao:  server  made me miss Seattle  420..:bong:   

so  ill make up for it now:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 18, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

server is driving me mad ,,cool pic sm what is it made out of ..:stoned:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

SmokinMom took all my thunder...u guys missed my pieces on the previous page...


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies and Gentleman good evening to you all....I really need this after todays day at work....:bong: :bong: :bong: 

Ahhhh...that feels better...I no longer want to kill my management team....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Here are some of my pieces...
> 
> sorry bout crappy cell phone pics.
> 
> all the glass on glass are custom made


 



Nice Glass  OG...:yay:  welcome my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 18, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> SmokinMom took all my thunder...u guys missed my pieces on the previous page...


 
just been back and looked    very nice ..have you got enough ?  


biu 
:bong::bong::bong: ,,


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2009)

Benny, yes, the guy said he could fix the old one, but I am getting a new one put in.  This item is thirty two years old if it is a day, so...a new one it is.  He says the new style item is much more long lasting.....so prolly be here when the house falls to the ground in 200 years.  The roof will still be good tho.....and the roofer does not smoke, I offered him some, and his helper is a non smoker/toker too.  I am gonna have to trust him.  Shoot the freaking plumber walked right by them without a second glance, so I didnt mention them.  The guy putting on the storm drains...he wont be here till after harvest...due to the recomendation of the roofer.  I think bout this stuff all the time, last year, I was trimming, when the direct tv guy had to come out, I gave him a huge bud and asked him not to mention it to anyone.  I dont think he did.
(insert bong here...pass)
The old car is gone now.
It is 107 in the shade on the porch and 83 in here.

Nice Shroom SM.
Welcome to OGK, I think you have enough pipes/bongs, just enough.
(hit, pass.....smile)


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All!  Yippee, it feels good to feel good enough to make a visit to all my bong lovin' friends!  

Mom, love how you're getting creative when you hit your bong! Cute 'shroom. 

Okay, last night I was in pain, hit the bong loaded with a mixture of WWF2 and Pink Frosting, and sat down with a bunch of regular photographs and played with Photoshop. 

Man, what FUN to do when you're really buzzed. I can't believe the designs I had fun making. Mom got me thinking it would be a lot of fun to see what people make when they are stoned. 

Here's mine. I'm attaching one regular photograph of my bong (natch!) and then the rest of the pictures are just landscapes and bridges all messed up with Photoshop. Photoshop is GREAT FUN for stoners--no mess to clean up, and you can get as wild as you want. I'm hooked!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 18, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ok.... so here it is ! my avatar pic is my bong, I got this far now whats the next step pcduck ? do I need to apply somewhere.....? Im also tring to resize some other pic's of my new grow so I can share them with everyone !


 
hey chris the only thing left for you to do is send me 10 dollars 
sm the art work is well intresting, yours too mojave mama. well im lighting this up:joint: pass it around.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 18, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! I am trying a fat J of some of my last year sativa. Man, have I come a long way in one year. Thanks to lots of smart folks right here at MarP. The buzz is decent, but it hits harsh. This is the stuff that got most of the trichs knocked off in the bags. I am sharing it with an old friend and wondered how it smoked. So, MM I like your images. I betcha pic 2 is an abstract of your bong? Keep playing with it. Those sell at galleries at the coast here. Too frickin hot here. 98 right now. I am an old wimp. Time for one more hit, then I will decide whether to roll a fresh version.TTFN I am not even gonna lie about not BIUing it.lol


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey *OGKushman* wow that is one heck of a collection. :clap: They are beautiful. Specialy the pipe that you had in the pic in what looked like the car. Very pretty.  


*mojavemama* Very interesting pics. They are pretty. Love the monster holding the bong. To cute. :giggle: 




And these are for every one else. Enjoy. :woohoo: 


:48:  :ccc: :smoke1: 

                     :bong2: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2009)

Bloody buzy server Ozzy see everybody later

BIU:bong1::bong1::48:tokie::joint::ccc:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Geez I have been gone all night and missed all the busy server :bong1:

I need to go post more so I can do more :bong1: 

I think I will stop and practice for a bit since I have not gotten that fateful e-bulletin and don't know when and if I will so here I am practicing my :bongin: just in case:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

still practicing :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

:ciao: *Midway, Midway Islands, United States *  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *Santa Cruz, Canary Islands, Spain*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

How many bongs can a bonger do, if a bonger bonged all night?

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *London, England, United Kingdom*   its 4:20  :bong:

:ciao:  *Kaduna, Nigeria*   its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOl.... nice try astrobud, I think i could scroung up a few monopoly dollars 
for ya ?   well im gonna take a break from typing for a minute or so 
I can  :bong: :bong: :bong: with everybody


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kamchatka, Russian Federation*   its 4:20  :bong:

*chris*...Happy smokeing fromm   seattle..Here :bong1:

*Anadyr, Russian Federation*  :bong:

*United Kingdom*...Im  running  to seller get some more  weed  Ill be at your 4:20  share:bong:

*duck*,,,I dont know  but  Im  cchecking in  on  my  friends around the globe...hittting  My bong  evetime  try and keep up...:rofl::bolt::bong:

*Porto, Portugal*   its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 18, 2009)

One big blaze of glory... you guys and girlies wanna get hiiiiggghhhh ? 
wanna smoke some weed ?  Lets all get groovey and smoke a big dooby 

:joint: whooaaaa !  this guy kinda actually looks like me ?  :fly: :fly: :fly: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

:rofl:  *chris*...Im High as hell..Lets cellabrate:bong:  here :bong1:


you have anything  growing?  would like to have a look see..unless you  stingy


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 19, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: ........:bong:..:stoned: :fly: :fly: :fly:  whoooaaaa..... me too !   Here  4u2smOke:bong1:  hit it again for the heck of it !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 19, 2009)

I got some top secret stuff growing just for a rainy day... 
Hey ! you got any thing for a nice summer night ?  lol


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks everyone! 

ANd that piece in the car (djsmaverick) has since been taken by the cops. I had a script but he took it anyways. I have yet to get it back even after the case was dismissed. 

Everyother piece I still have 

I only carry a pipe in the car:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

Garden party over. Time to sit and:bongin:  with you guys and gals for a while, then do a little clean up. Actually I'll just load the dish washer and finnish the rest in the morning.:bong2: :bong2: Had a pretty good time, only one person fell in the fire pit Last time two fell in, well I guess it would be three because one fell in twice. No major burns or anything, so a success I would say. Good food, good booze, good weed, and good friends, = a real good time. A nieghbor asked "what are you celebrating?" I told him "wendsday!" He got just inside his back door ,turned around and came back and said "it's tuesday" So I told him " I guess we'll have to do this again tommow" He ended up staying for a couple margaritas and a :bong1: :stoned: It's nice when you have cool nieghbors.:aok: 
Here hit this:bong1: and again:bong1: :aok:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Ok painterdude, don't laugh too hard.  I don't have a single creative bone in my body.  And I don't care to say how long I spent making this hideous thing.
> MOM....it's called Mixed Media.....and it''s GREAT....I am amazed at your patience and attention to color detail and where did you get all the paper???????
> ...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

Im smoking, got the bong....passin it to...?:48: :48: :ccc: :bong2: :joint4: :joint4: :bong1: :confused2: :bongin: :confused2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

4u2.....here is a joke I just got from a fishing friend in Oakland..EDIT

anyways, early one Saturday this guy gets up, gets dressed, makes his lunch, goes to the garage, hooks up the boat to the van and backs out into a torrential downpour.....wind is blowing around 50 mph...so he pulls back into the garage, turns on the radio and discovers that the weather will be bad all day.....

So he goes back into the house, gets undressed and slips back into bed, and cuddles up next to his wife's back and tells her, 'The weather out there is terrible'.......

His wife of one year says, 'Can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing in that?'

And that's how the fight started......


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 19, 2009)

GM BHC time to rip one off :bong2: for the family here and pass it along:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 19, 2009)

*:ciao: BHC 

hope  everyone has a great day 

:bong::bong1::bong::bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 72f suppose to rain this afternoon. Will wait and see, the weathermen has been wrong a lot this summer.


*4u2sm0ke* July 4 1978 ....199 one hits using six shooters and sliders.:confused2: on why I just didn't do one more:rofl: must have been high.:rofl::rofl:

Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 19, 2009)

Goodmorning BHC, here's to another day in paradise...  :bong:  wishing everyone the best today !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2009)

Good Morning all weather as usual Rain

Would everybody watch what they are posting I am tired of seeing "Edited by hick" and bet my bottom dollar that he is getting feed up with the BHC as it is.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea Ozzy I noticed that to I think Hick is giving our club enough rope to hang ourselves and get it shut down. 

I think we need to start a thread _Come here to get edited_ then another one that states _Please I won't do it again and lift the ban_:rofl::rofl:

Oh well only the individual  members can decide for themselves if they wish to play by the rules or ruin it for everyone, it is their choice.


I have made my choice..BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

It seems to be a small minority that garner the majority of "edited by" infractions. It's unfourtunate that such a small number can have such a negative affect on the rest. But I can understand how Hick or anyone else can become fed up with the unnecesary agrivation. Hopefully the people who are causing it will considder the rest of the BHC and stop.
Oh well.......At least while we still exist as a club we can still BIU.:bong:
Pretty grey day around here, raining. Dark and cool, the garden is happy.:farm:  Think I'll just hang around the house today and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: So the rest of you are more than welcome to grab a cup of coffee and let's keep those bubblers singing:bongin: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

I am with ya cubby....sip of coffee and :bong1:sip of coffee and :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Just walked the garden and it is already getting hot  and humid here.

Mazar X Afghan and the Durban Poison still have not started forming buds. Not worried about the DP she is always a late bloomer,but the M x A? must be more sativa then indica. Bubba/Kush, WWf2, Purple Bud, Purple Frosting, FUC, Blush, and KULT are all budding real nice. With the last just being a bit slower. But those WWf2's are just monsters, they do not want to grow tall, just produce buds Oh and my Blueberry and AI are doing fine with the BB budding faster than the AI.

BIU BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2009)

Spread alittle  more Green Mojo on them duck:watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

G'Morning stoned people!  The PLUMBER helper is fixing my unit.  Or is fixing the unit on the house. Or is replacing a fried unit.  Or is just replacing something that will call for replacing something else.  I/girls NEED the water on TODAY!

UK, I got totaled.
High Ozzy and Benny....I see you down there....
Was 58f at six this morning, sposed to be hotter today than yesterday, had 107 yesterday out back.  Was like an oven here in the house, I quit watching the temps at 85 inside.  Thank goodness the electricity was not out too....fan was a big help.  (insert very hot smiley face)


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow tc, I am not sure I could handle those temps. It hits the high 80's and I am ready to spend the day at the lake. 

1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

High SM :ciao: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning tc.  

Thanks painterdude.  It took me 4 hrs.  So frusterating tearing the paper into little pieces and the glue on my fingers making it stick and all...but eventually I got it done.  I emailed the pic to the station and the DJ immediately emailed me back asking what I used for my mushroom, she said it looked like I used Chicklets...lol.  Deadline is today, so I hope to know something tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.

Today is day 12 of no smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on day 12 *SM*, but hurry and get that job so you can grab your :bong1: and hit it like it is your job:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Gonna hit 100 here today. I had to water my girls again this morning. I was almost out of grow nutes and stopped by the hydro store. I got one of the cool employees. I asked him about how much I should be using for my outdoor plants. He asked how big? I said 7 feet. His eyes got big and said: Treat them like hungry teenagers and double the amount you have been giving.  He said it was very hard to over nute with their product. The amount on the label is for " normal" sized plants. That's what I was thinking myself because less than that and I still had yellow fan leaves. So, from now on they eat more! Stay cool and TC I really hope the helper can fix the problem. I might chain his rig to a tree and only unlock the padlock once you see water running. LMAO


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

WOOPS......sorry about that, didn't want to ever get edited....

TC.....what's in that BOX?

MOM....I hope you win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HICK....my apologies, please accept

DUCK.....gotta have coffee before anything happens

OZZY....it was an innocent mistake

Sun again here on the coast.....must take some pictures and feed the girls some Seabird Crap from Chili and perhaps add some Molasses for their sweet teeth.......sorry about the EDIT BY HICK guys and gals....pee-dude


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey SM, I have to agree with painterdudes oppinion. Your art comes from your soul and can't really be judged on intrinsic value by others because as they say "it's like porn, I may not know how to define it but I know it when I see it". Your mushroom is artistic to me and I wish you the best of luck in the contest, If they considdered heart and class you'd win walking away...:yay: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

CUBBY......well said


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess i'm missing what ever the heck it is that happened :confused2: but then again that's why i don't get involved with the chat opera that goes on in forums and just use it for what it is


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2009)

Yikes, got some very stiff competition in the art contest and its not looking promising at all.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh...and I only did it hoping to win the tix...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2009)

BUI party on Dudettes and dudes :bong1: for all eace: to all from here

Ozzy


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 19, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning all weather as usual Rain
> 
> Would everybody watch what they are posting I am tired of seeing "Edited by hick" and bet my bottom dollar that he is getting feed up with the BHC as it is.


 


			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Yea Ozzy I noticed that to I think Hick is giving our club enough rope to hang ourselves and get it shut down.
> 
> I think we need to start a thread _Come here to get edited_ then another one that states _Please I won't do it again and lift the ban_
> Oh well only the individual members can decide for themselves if they wish to play by the rules or ruin it for everyone, it is their choice.
> ...


 


			
				cubby said:
			
		

> It seems to be a small minority that garner the majority of "edited by" infractions. It's unfourtunate that such a small number can have such a negative affect on the rest. But I can understand how Hick or anyone else can become fed up with the unnecesary agrivation. Hopefully the people who are causing it will considder the rest of the BHC and stop.
> Oh well.......At least while we still exist as a club we can still BIU.:bong:


 

*:holysheep: what is up with you 3 *

*there has only been 3 edit from hick in the last 5 pages over 100 posts ,,ive seen more in a single page on some threads *
*so why all the bitchin about it ,,...*

*its getting like the salem witch trials in the bhc lately ,,,*
*and why not say who you  mean ,,would that be considered flaming or bullying ,,not sure which one but i do see people being far to strung out ,,sorry *
*its a freakin thread not real life* ,,,

*smoking mom i like yours the best goodluck *

*TC :giggle: and :cool2n the water being fixed *

*biu its 420 somewhere :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I guess i'm missing what ever the heck it is that happened :confused2: but then again that's why i don't get involved with the chat opera that goes on in forums and just use it for what it is



Dub, here's benny's very short version of what happened. Don't talk football here. It's a rule breaker and don't mess with Hick, especially after he warns you. Not mentioning any names. We all know who the guilty parties are and I was one of them. Now, I am an angel, LMAO


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

...AND do not mention any city that happens to have a professional football team playing nearby....and do not mention that you just so happen to hate a certain city in the US...that coincidentally has a team that plays pro sports....that's a violation of Rule Number Whatever.....

....OBEY the rules and you will be fine....I have learned the hard way and am trying sooooooooooooo hard to not break any of them......pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2009)

......'not mentioning any names'......or 'we all know who they are'.....or 'a few can get this thread shut down'......hey, my name is PAINTERDUDE.....call a spade a spade or send a Personal Message.....that is what Hick told me to do if I have any problems with the rules.....It's hard being a psychiatric patient and my shrink just got a leave of absence from the VA.....I got nobody to talk to but you bunch of people and I don't want the thread closed either.....it's part of my ongoing therapy....so call me out when you think I am being a naughty smart-elick.....should make you feel better about being the 'language cop for the day'.....I hope I can take your criticism......thanks for caring, pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Dub, here's benny's very short version of what happened. Don't talk football here. It's a rule breaker and don't mess with Hick, especially after he warns you. Not mentioning any names. We all know who the guilty parties are and I was one of them. Now, I am an angel, LMAO


 


Neither am I..nor is anyone on this site  perfect..we have our bad days..im  learning to stay away from you all  when  Im  in  a not so  friendly mood..okay  gotta clean my Bong  420  here soon


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

p-dude, you need better weed. You are still not mellow enough yet. I wasn't referring to you btw in the comment you quoted. Feelin' guilty? lol


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

It is :bong1: time in the garden of eden.  We got water Houston!
Hello SM.  Ozzy lets 123 fire:bong: :bong: :bong: .  What a fun game.

pass :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

I see you 4u and cubby too.....

:bong: :bong: pass.....

Got a bit of the store bought Hawian in this ol bong here...not bad...

:headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle  *4:20 :bong:

92f Right Now i aint running any test this week:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 19, 2009)

*goodevening :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

okay  :bong:  just  finished some wireing  in shed..tester says  correct:yay:  another Bubba  Ladie  was spotted..the first one in in 3 galon grow bag  now  and  was given a HIGh  "N"  as to keep her veggin..I will flower her later inside..Tomatos are finally  getting  red..okay  :bong:  session  over  :bolt:  S.H.E.D.  Inc.


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 19, 2009)

P'dude, is that drawing one of yours? It's awesome--tons of expression and feeling. Dark. But very compelling. And hey, I think 4U had a great idea when he said he avoids posting here when he's feeling in a not-so-friendly mood. Being a very political person, I know how hard it is for me on political forums when my particular triggers are tripped. When I bypass the opportunity to snark back at anyone, and sleep on it for the night, inevitably, I write a much more effective post the next morning. 

We all want to stay here, we want the BHC to continue, and we want to be able to see our favorite stoner avatars when we come to the forum. The loss of anyone here is a great loss to all of us. 

You're all my mentors, my stoner friends, and your motivation and encouragement has set me up for a winter that's going to be a whole lot better than those in the past. And what absolute FUN to actually have enough MJ to be able to smoke some when I'm not using it just for pain relief, but just for enjoyment--a pleasure I have not had for many years. 

I would not be relieved of pain and enjoying life without all of you here. I know it's hard to play by the rules--I suspect for stoners, who have lived outside the box for years--it's especially tough. And I'll admit it's hard at times for me too. I tend to have the vocabulary of a sailor, so I have to carefully read all my posts over again before sending to the list. 

I just know that you all are nourishment for me, and each time I come here and see all of your avatars and updates, it warms me inside and makes me smile and feel connected to a bigger world I don't get to enjoy much in person these days!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 19, 2009)

*nice mojavemama ,,,:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

> there has only been 3 edit from hick in the last 5 pages over 100 posts ,,ive seen more in a single page on some threads
> ,,...




I guess that is not bad if that is what you strive for but prior to all this drama the BHC went some 300 pages without an edit from hick. If you  exclude post#2 for adding names



> so why all the bitchin about it ,,...




I would like to see the bhc stay open..... just a thought.
____________________________________________________________

Now back for what we are here for to have fun and to BIU all night long:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

mm, here's a benny hug for ya!  ((((( mm))))) Well said, btw


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

"vocabulary of a sailer"......:rofl: good one Mojave.

:ciao: Benny..Hot enough for you?  Can it be that my Indicas are suffering due to heat...is that posible why they are so short....I read here somewhere that heat is bad for indica dom plants...excessive heat.....what do you think?  I grow the indicas because they mature quicker than sativas and I am weather bound to harvest early....you know?:confused2: 
:bong: :bong: :bong: all round guys...lets celebrate...:stoned: WATER!
:tokie: for you if you stop in UK...and Hey SM You havin a good evening.....and :ciao: 4u, bout time to quit and have one of these :bong1: .....hit post, before the smiley list is full.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

tcbud says make love not war....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I guess that is not bad if that is what you strive for but prior to all this drama the BHC went some 300 pages without an edit from hick. If you exclude post#2 for adding names
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:holysheep: really duck ,,,maybe if ya didnt go reading all the way back 300 pages you wouldnt be so uptight and rude ,,,,,,

dont worry i aint gonna get the bhc closed down ,,im ready to leave the club ....

ohh and thanks for the jay tc :tokie:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 19, 2009)

hello bhc, just think i was going to start a fantasy football league here, glad i changed my mind. its been mid 90s and humid here, dry and dusty. server is acting up so lets have a few (insert bong here)


----------



## 420benny (Aug 19, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Good timing. I just rolled my first J. While my spit is drying lol I thought I would post. TC, it's 100 here and it sucks. Thankfully it is going down tomorrow. I don't know about the heat and indica. The only indica I ever grew was inside 20 plus years ago. Mine here seem pretty happy. NL Skunk gets shade right when we hit the peak of the day, like 6:00. I haven't thought much about what I have for indicas. They are mostly hybrids.
4u, I wanna see your electrical license,lol
duck, did you really look at all 300 pages?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

tcbud says.....lol...."did you really look 300 pages"

insert bong pic here......smiles


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you need a bong UKgirl420...here :bong1:

*420Benny* I have been reading the back pages in order to be able to update the members numbers list. :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

:ciao:  Time  to check   out...lots to still do..just  came in for  :bong:  ebjoy  your night everyone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2009)

duck we're in the same boat. funning how you can read the archives and never get a server busy.  Hit a new thread and there it is server buzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2009)

Tomorrow at 2pm they will announce the winners of the Incubus art contest...

Not holding my breath, but will update.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2009)

Good Luck *SM* Hope ya win


1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

You guys  kill me....you  are arguing  over  Hick  editing  my  posts...when all he did was combine a few togather...:rofl:  I didnt break any rules....unless beeing computer literate  is against them.  I know for a fact  if i broke a rule  Hick  would be on me  fast..I been good..so  just  cause ya see Hicks  name in my Post..dont worry  mind ya bizz and smoke you bong..


*Hick*...Im  working  on  PCskill.  I  Know  i come a long way..Lets smoke one of your joints now....maybe  change  the atmosphere in here



GO  MARINERS!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *Honolulu, Hawaii, United States*  its 420  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Tomorrow at 2pm they will announce the winners of the Incubus art contest...
> 
> Not holding my breath, but will update.


 

Ill  hold mine 4u  MOM 



Incubus...incubus...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2009)

Fork it time for masive :bong: session


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 19, 2009)

:bolt: whooooaaaaaaaa wait up Ozzy , I just got home ! Ok Im ready....... :bong: :bong: :bong: ahhhhhhhhhh  much needed after today !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

biu bhc:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2009)

so BENNY send me some good            stuff to smoke......WOW I hate being paranoid when driving......but.....reading......I gotta get a life....appreciate your valued thoughts......4u2....you slipped in that baseball's team name and Mr. Hick was WAY COOL with it......Hick, love and peace.....I am so proud of you

MojaviMama.....hi babe, and I never re-read anything so I suppose that is why I need a pipe load every ten minutes until the wifey gets upset

tc.....nice chatting tonight

UKgirl.....hope you have sunshine too......pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2009)

Majavi.....here's another drawing......


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 20, 2009)

P'dude, your last shared piece of art-the graphic face and hand--WOW! Outstanding. I love it. Very expressive. And some kind of mystery in that eye--not sure what's going on in his head, but it's very expressive. Is he just stoned? Pensive? Sad? Depressed? Smoldering? I love art with a sense of mystery. Bravo on a beautiful piece, P'Dude. And thanks for sharing!


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 20, 2009)

Smokin' Mom--what's the Incubus art contest? I wish you great luck!


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, 4U2smoke---I like your new avatar with the bong, the peace sign, the plant!


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone watch Top Chef Masters tonight while hitting their bong? Talk about getting the munchies....WOWSAH! I could eat a whole French restaurant right about now.


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 20, 2009)

:clap: Good evening everyone. Just stopped in to say hello and to share these. Hope ya all enjoy and talk to ya'all tomorrow.



:bong:w/purple trainwreck  :bong2: w/ orange kush:bongin:w/bubba kush 

:48:          :smoke1:       :ccc: 



Everyone enjoy!  eace: :fly:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 20, 2009)

morn bhc,sm i wish u luck for the contest. i guess we might get some rain today, little less heat. have a great day guys, ladies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Morning BHC...
78f..partly cloudy..

*painterdude*..  I  am not disscussing  sports my friend..Just ,makeing a statement..its diffrent...KNOCK IT OFF!!!!:yaya:  

*mojave*....Glad to see ya..Thanks for the props on the Avatar..*Sebstar  *drawing..was submitted for the BHC  logo  log agao..when one wasnt chosen..I p,m  asking if i may have..I was thinking on that as a Tattoo..but  since  thaught diffrent..enjoy  yor day..



Have a Great day  everyone..smoke lots and stay high


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

sunny & 77f calling for rain later.

Biu BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning everyone....

Same stuff different day.  I have a concert tonight, but its not the Incubus one.  This one i am only attending cuz my friend bought my ticket so I'd drive her.  But still, some good ol heavy rock n roll and a night out.  

In 4 hrs I'll know if I am one of the winners.  I think they will pick the 5 best ones.  I am not holding my breath, like I said.  But what a nice surprise if I did just win this thing....

Have great daze!!!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2009)

SM, what is your definition of gold ol heavy rock and roll...? in otherwords who are you seeing?

Good Morning All
No bongs for me this morning....and.....this fresh Afgoo on the desk is whispering......smoke me....smoke me.....lol.  I got to drive to town in a while...so...get behind me sweet smelling Afgoo....will get to you when I get home.  Yes, the Afgoo is really talking to me, and I am answering.

Bong it up if you can....and yes....have great daze!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 20, 2009)

wud up BHC.... ?  I woke up thismorning and took a peek at my girls and I cant get rid of the big ol grin on my face !  They seem to be doubeling in size evry other day and they have never looked healthier ..... as soon as I can figure out this pic thing I will get some up, Im dyin to show everybody !

  Well gotta do some work so BUI and have a great day......


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

tcbud, probably no one you've ever heard of.  .


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao: what's up friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

Yo BuddyLuv!!!


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I see you 4u and cubby too.....
> 
> :bong: :bong: pass.....
> 
> ...


 

   I love the term "store bought" in reference to weed. When the whole country can use that term (if they choose store bought) we will all be free.
LET MY PEOPLE GO!!:yay: :clap: 


BIU all,:bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> P'dude, your last shared piece of art-the graphic face and hand--WOW! Outstanding. I love it. Very expressive. And some kind of mystery in that eye--not sure what's going on in his head, but it's very expressive. Is he just stoned? Pensive? Sad? Depressed? Smoldering? I love art with a sense of mystery. Bravo on a beautiful piece, P'Dude. And thanks for sharing!



hey moja babe.....that was an INK and BRUSH self portrait when I didn't have a beard.....dates back to the early 1990's.....any expression, mystery, pensiveness, sadness, depression or smoldering is what it is.....just a coincidence....isn't art a                    trip.....I love it.......wish I was more productive.......thanks for your support

the earlier drawing was influenced after going to a Katy Kolowitz Museum in Berlin.....check her out, Hitler hated her guts.....pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

I WON!!!!!

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420benny (Aug 20, 2009)

You gonna get your pic taken with him? If so, be careful. Can you use a different name? Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

Use a different name?

What do you mean?

The station doesnt have my name posted at all.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 20, 2009)

There might be publicity photos taken. They could ask for your name. So could the radio station for promotion's sake.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2009)

WAY TO GO MOM......now you can quit being so negative about your art abilities.....congrats are in order.....pee-dude


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 20, 2009)

:hairpull: Ok so we just went outside to check on our plants outside and what do we find but was the beginning of pollen sacs. ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG is all i can say. But know what the worst part is, it was the largest of the 3, the one that stood almost 5'6". O'well at least we still have 2 outside: 1 a little over 5' and the other is just about 4'8" plus the girls inside soooo will keep ya all posted. 



:bong:   :bong2:   :bongin: Heres for the fallen.


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah what can we do with him now?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on winning  *SmokinMom*:yay:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2009)

djs, move him carefully away from your girls.....beter yet, bag him up gently and get him away from the girls.  You could spray the girls with water, in case there is pollen that may move to the flowers on them.  Bummer on the male.

bong hit pass....Cool for SM isnt it?.....Good Job SM....bong, pass....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao:Happy 4:20 Vancouver :ciao: BIU on the:20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...

Wow what a day...:bong:   picked up my outlet covers..and door stop for light proofing..gonna put a 3rd coat of paint.  just finished grinding some  white widow  Im gonna throw some on the table..I have work in shed and garden..Happy smokeing everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2009)

There you are 4u.....just throw that WW down and leave....see how you are....more work less play makes someone a dull boy....my guy works saturday, I just found out....dull dull dull, code words there....dull = dull ...or does it?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey SM.... congadulations on the BIG winn, have a blast at the concert !
to bad u cant :bong:  cause you know how much better the music feels...  
anyways, have a great time  L88888888888   !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeepers I missed the :20

Well this gives me time to practice :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> tcbud, probably no one you've ever heard of. .


  try us  

i told ya yours was a winner, congrats and  have fun.
sorry bout the male djs, if they havent busted open yet you shoud be ok just do what tc said. hope the rest of you are doing well.its been a long day, week for that matter but i have sat off so a 3 day weekend :yay: time to biu :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2009)

Good evening BHC...congrats SM... I love Incubus...thanks for the WW 4u...don't mind if I do....:bong: 

tc if more work and less play makes for a dull boy then I must be super dull cause I work way too much....I need to hit the lottery and change that...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

YO! Bong time...

QUESTION EVERYONE:

Do you and your friends distinguish between Pressed Kief and Black Gooey Hash?

Or do you just call em both hash? 

I know when I go to the clinics there is a big difference in name, look, consistency, density, and definitely price.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 20, 2009)

they are different I supose, but who cares ?  they both do a great job and thats what counts in my book Mr OG Kushman.... lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> There you are 4u.....just throw that WW down and leave....see how you are....more work less play makes someone a dull boy....my guy works saturday, I just found out....dull dull dull, code words there....dull = dull ...or does it?


 


That is  do true..But  im  excited  *Ukgirl* is comeing in a few weeks..so  i need to get  ship shape..and   this is the final  remodel to shed..next step will be in the house..but thats when kids gone..for now i make do with me shed:lama:  bummer on *hubby* working Saturday..i do to as well as *astrobud*..i only have a few more then i go M-f  :yay:  


Hey  at least i left ya some this time ..okay need smoke my bong now  see ya later....


Maybe:giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 20, 2009)

"WHAT"....... you missed the :20 ???   that disapoints me pcduck !
Ohhh what te heck, lets practice together... :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: eeeeeeaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr..... your turn


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :tokie: :joint: eace:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> they are different I supose, but who cares ?  they both do a great job and thats what counts in my book Mr OG Kushman.... lol


 well, I dont really smoke the kief much. I like the buzz from hash waaaay better. 

I guess it doesnt really matter except for the way its made. You get 4 times as much kief from dried powderized leaves in a kief-box making it less potent and lacking some essential goodies


SMOKE ON BROTHAS!:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with ya on that one OGKushman, I have to say i like the hash better too !  Darn it, I really wish I had some rite now after all this jive ?
 anayways ......  lets get jiggy wid it  :bong: yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Bong Hits of Blue Mystic while i take a pic 4 ya'll :48: K2 up close n personal. LOL
and a pic of OD BM force flowered outdoor...had to chop early 
keep it green


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

Whooooooaaaaa...... those are sum good lookin buds Mutt !

I want some,  those babies call for a cellebration :bong: :bong: :bong: Bong It Up
Dog !    (get it, Dog)  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful Mutt!!   How are u getting those pics??????

Wow, the bands rocked tonight...made it to the front row for the main attraction....cool as shizz!!!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

10megapixel nikon coolpix with a camcorder lense i gutted/


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2009)

MUTT.....does it look like this?  or something similar?


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2009)

......staying up late and watching some old Chris Rock on the Comedy Channel.....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2009)

......sorry about everybody who has to go to work, much less work on Saturdays.....I haven't had the good fortune of a snot nosed boss telling me what to do since NINETEEN EIGHTY NINE.....smoke on that I think I will....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2009)

here's My Favorite Guy......not


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao:  its Friday Morning   420  in the Am here in *Seattle *:bong:  gonna go in work early..have  some more electrical to do in shed.And another coat of paint wouldnt hurt...Have a great day everyone:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 72f. All the rain we were suppose to get went around me. Looks like I am going to have to water my garden today.

BIU BHC:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MUTT.....does it look like this?  or something similar?



I wish. nope its a pocket cam...wallet size.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

Good morning all C.R.A.P for weather today, so with my :bong: I'll play

:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::48::tokie::joint:


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning all,:ciao: 
   Another day of rain here today, 3 in a row, I believe that's refered to as a turkey? Certainly apt.
 So anywho, I'm starting my day with a big breakfast :bong1: Sausages, english muffins, fried potatoes, lots of coffee and of course:bong2: :bong2: It's supposed to be sunny over the weekend, I hope so the plants really need to dry off.
Well, take cafre and help yourself to some of my NL:bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao: Still practicing :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin::joint: :joint: :joint: same here :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2009)

*G'Morning BHC!*

57f this morning and looks like the weekend is gonna cool down to the high nineties .  Gonna be great.  The Roofer "Guy" shows up tomorow morning, but not early, 8 a.m.  That man can sure talk, hope he works as fast as he talks....or wait a minute...maybe that is hope he works as good as he talks.

Painter....way cool camera and portrait, and dang you got me beat in the no boss thing....since 89 I did a 18 month stint bartending for my uncles in the early nineties, but other than that, I havent worked since 89.  Had to give up the SSI when I got married at the "turn of the century" and havent looked back since.  Im counting on my fingers now...dang twenty years!  Sure flew by.:bong1:  guess that helps with the time travel.

4u, do you get winters off?  My ol' man does, lots of hours now means fat unemployment checks .  Then we get to do the five month vacation thing.  So it evens out, I would rather he only worked five days a week tho, when he works.  Uncle Sam gets most of the overtime anyway.

Hampster....dont know what to tell you, I am in that lottery line too.....I call it His "Retirement Plan".  Thank goodness I got one too....a plan.

Okay you all, gonna hit the boards and see whats shakin' here at MP this fine morning.:ciao: 

Keep up the good work Ozzy and PC, did you hit the :20 this time?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :tokie: :tokie: :fly: :watchplant: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning all....

Went to bed at 5 15 am and am feeling very rough.  

Need to catch up on beauty sleep today..


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 21, 2009)

WakeNBake!!!!!! 


The FIRST pic is a nug of some GDP I picked up while waiting for my bubba to dry.   

Second is some candy Scissor Hash From My Bubba I just scraped up....Cut a nug last night! 

bout to combine them


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2009)

MUTT.....I wish it was mine too.....friend from New York was visiting, taking pictures of the property and bragging about his new Nikon.....sooooooooooo...I took a picture of it......didn't mean to mislead you

TC.....no SSI when you get married.....what's up with our government?

UKgirl.....are you anxious?

4u2.....I hate painting anything anymore.....used to help do houses in Newport Beach back in the 70's and the customers were rich snots

well it's sunny today....fed everybody some Seagull crap and Molasses last night......wife needs to use the phone....ta ta.....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

:20 :48::bong1::bong:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao: Happy 4:20 *Wilmington, Delaware* :ciao: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

:rant: wissed 3 twentys diggin taters.:bong: :bong: :bong:

:woohoo: :48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :joint:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rant: wissed 3 twentys diggin taters.:bong:


 
okay Ozzy, Ima bongin' what the heck does that mean?

I got the diggin taters part.....

Way too hot here for diggin anything but another couple:bong: :bong: Pass....


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

:bong2: ....:bong2: ....:bong2: ...........:stoned: wow, that was great 
but i think i need a lil more practice !  Anyone wanna hit this  :bong1:    ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> okay Ozzy, Ima bongin' what the heck does that mean?
> 
> I got the diggin taters part.....
> 
> Way too hot here for diggin anything but another couple:bong: :bong: Pass....


 
3:20 :rant: 4:20 and 5:20

Made It and Hitting the 6:20:bong:

Ready for the Moutain 4:20 for everyone :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well BHC.... I tried again to resize some pics and Im pretty sure I really 
did something wrong this time???   :confused2:  evrything is all reformated and I think i might have erased some uuuuhh stuff  or something cause i cant even find the pic's now   ooooooops ?  pretty much my wife is gonna :hairpull: then she's gonna :rant: and then, :angrywife:  I probably should bounce outa here before she gets home !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Well BHC.... I tried again to resize some pics and Im pretty sure I really
> did something wrong this time???   :confused2:  evrything is all reformated and I think i might have erased some uuuuhh stuff  or something cause i cant even find the pic's now   ooooooops ?  pretty much my wife is gonna :hairpull: then she's gonna :rant: and then, :angrywife:  I probably should bounce outa here before she gets home !




Do you have Paint?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> UKgirl.....are you anxious?
> 
> well it's sunny today....fed everybody some Seagull crap and Molasses last night......wife needs to use the phone....ta ta.....pee-dude


 
No painterdude ,,just excited 

TC how did it go today ? 

4U :heart: seattle 420 :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

BIU :bong: til your :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao: Happy 4:20 *Anchorage, Alaska* :ciao::bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:

I think we will all be :fly: :fly:  the way the v-bulletin is bouncing around tonight *Ozzy*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: If you do :bongin: for every retry you'll :fly: to coop


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey everyone :ciao:  Its been awhile since I have been on here.  Between work and trying to keep up with the veggies coming out of the garden, I hardly have enough time to :bong2: let alone be online.

I hope everyone is doing well.  I'll be on later to chat more.  Gotta get the boy ready for bed...and then...its :bong: :bong2: time!!!!!

Later for now  :bolt:


----------



## Locked (Aug 21, 2009)

Bring on the weekend BHC....finally done with work and just got home and settled in...Hope everyone is doing well... I am going to smoke a bowl:bong:  and I think take my Short Stuff auto downstairs to the chop shop....fans leaves are coming off and she is getting hung up to dry....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC.....:bong:

rain  a little today  high was 78f..finished a coat of paint and electrical is finished..Put some pics up in my Fall Grow..when ya get chance  please stop on by..never know whats growing on in there...

*tc*...no  I work  40 hrs a week  all yr..I hope..I was let go in April after 12 yrs service..Gratefully  recieved a call a week after..they needed some help ( where i am now )  and was going to claim unemployment for the summer..but  didnt know if this opportunity would be there come winter..its a full time position  i work sats  in  summer..I dont really care for it...But  right now  Ill have to make it work...Im sure another door will open..take care  be safe


*ozzy*...im throwing up some purple frosting..wanna match :bong:


*Mom*...congrats  sorry  I missed a page back there..Get some sleep..you need it  :rofl:

*OG*...Thats some nice  Hash..Im a be honest and tell ya all..i aint smoked Hash  since high schoool..and we used knifes...But  just got my  Bubble bags today..and  printed out  *subcool *thread  now  i need some fresh  budd  wish me luck

*duck*...2 females outta 7  on the Bubba..I think i spooted a Male  but  I was real  high  so  didnt  grab  the masheddie  just yet..will keep ya posted

*chris*...Ill always smoke someone elses  smoke:bong:  Thanks  and passes back  cuzz ya need the practice:giggle

:bong:  next


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

Boy is sleeping, time to :bong2:  :yay:

Cheers everyone :ciao: :bongin:  :hubba:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, its really easy to do nothing but talk in smilies the entire post!  Takes a little longer to type the post though!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

sht!  Boy is up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> sht! Boy is up!


 

*OOPS :hairpull: i know that feeling  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

well  tend to them  while i tend to this:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

*mines tended to and Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

green for page...



well  I tried...server  sux  see ya all tommarow


Maybe 


:bong:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife decided to let my boy have smarties candy before bed...not to smarty of her eh?  :laugh:

He won't be sleeping for awhile, so I have a feeling its going to be a long night!  Better :bong2: while I can.

Cheers UK and 4U and anyone else who may be reading this :bongin:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya, server is definitely slow...this is just too cool of a forum! :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao:Happy 4:20 *Honolulu, Hawaii*  :ciao: :bolt: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 21, 2009)

hello bhc, server still slow on this end but im tired, im going to bed so ill be rested for my 3 day weekend. lets pass this sample bud of some barneys farm red berry cherry, its going to be some good stuff


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong2:  :bong2:  :bong2:  :bong2:  :bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> Wow, its really easy to do nothing but talk in smilies the entire post! Takes a little longer to type the post though!!


 
Longer yet when server is busy.... 

G'Night BHC'ers across the world....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao:  to  you joint smokers..
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBuODsgDttU


*4u2smoke*..checking out:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ni night BHC.....     im still alive !


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

..don't know if any of you bongers remember Jimmy Durrante (spelling????) but he always ended his TV show with, 'good night Mrs. Calabash wherever you are'

....so nightie night everyone......pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

tc......check out this bike.....took the guy 10 years and 15,000 euros....he used parts from a Kawasaki 1000RX and a number of cars to build it.....


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow *painterdude* that is one extreme bike.  Would be interesting to see though.

:dancing:  Good evening BHCer's. Just thought we would pop in to say hi and to pass a few of these around :bong2:  Enjoy!! :ciao: 


PUFF PUFF PASS NO CAMPIN AT OUR PLACE LOL :rofl: :fly: high


:bong2: :bong2: :bong: :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

.....having trouble with this pic.....da


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...Happy Saturday ..:bong:

have work today..high  ah 73f..gonna do some Grdening  and shed work  again today...Hope everyone has a great day  see ya later:bong:


*Painterdude*..That is an Awesome bike...not sure on euros..but  im sure it is worth the attention..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...its 4:20AM  :bong:



gotta go in work early  again...but thaught i would do some final  touches in shed..and thaught the page could use some GREEN   See ya all later:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

okay  all thats left now  is the Veg area ehzust..Im running atemp  test in Flower room right Now:yay:  temps as of last Hour  at 85f..willl try and get it lower..but  is respectable..will monitor the next hour b4 work..then  again  tonight ill fire up both flower and breed rooms..been putting clones and bubba  under Flour..but  think i will place in  flower HPS  at night...depending on temps ..hope to have the veg area running by next weekend..okay  a few :bong1:  and out to tend to garden:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 22, 2009)

morn bhc. ha i have the day off 4u , nice plants btw. painterdude i work on and ride bikes, have seen a lot of unique machines but that is one of a kind i think the wifey and i are going to try and make some cannabutter today, ill let you know how it turns out the rest of you time to wake and bake:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

you luck Dawg...thanks for the props...I think this is my Lasty sat for the winter..enjoy you three day weekend:ciao:  here  :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Partly sunny and 60f


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2009)

Good Morning all time to BIU

Weather forcast Bong hits with Doobie showers


----------



## astrobud (Aug 22, 2009)

almost forgot, sm have a great time partying with the rock stars tonight. im going to wally world ill try and not drink all the beer this time ozzy 
bong session time :bong: seems to be rule of thumb so far today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: ready for Wallyworld see y'll later

for y'll when you get here :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 22, 2009)

High all! :ciao:  Its a beautiful saturday morning...cool temps and birds chirping.  I don't have to go to work and the :bong: is calling my name!  Cheers everyone :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi *tc* :ciao: here is a :bong1: for ya


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking good out there, tested out the drip system last night and will be monitoring it thru the weekend.

*Painter*, that looks like a comfortable seat on the side of that "bike", lol.  When we bought our bike, I was saying maybe I should get a sports car (like a Triumph or MG), so I could have the wind in the hair thing, and still be able to feel my buttox.  The Yamaha shop was selling a three wheel bike, it had two in front and one in back.  Looked like a snow mobile with wheels. lol.  Wonder if it had power steering?...lmao.

*4u,* lucky that your Saturdays will be your own soon.  I am hoping for a two day three day weekend for Labor Day.  Labor Day next weekend or the next?....dang, where did the summer go?  Thanks for the green too.....always a pleasure to look into your garden.

Okay* Ozzy*, ready for those bong hits and doobie showers....I got the brainless chores to do today....always more fun when zoned.  Ah, and dont look up into those doobie showers.....could get J in I.

*SM*, Sure hope you have a great time at the Concert and Meet and Greet.  Priceless.

thanks *duck*, dont mind if I do....
1 2 3
fire!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *tc*...Laborday  weekend after next..we 3 day  there too


okay Gang..came home for a quik bite  and a :bong:  going to go fishing after work for that King Salmon..wish me Luck :bolt::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome !  I grew up fishing for salmon on the upper Sacramento River !
still go quite a bit in the fall.  Good luck out there ! and show us a pic if you hook a BIG one !

To everyone :bong: :bong: :bong: a little green luck for  4u2


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 22, 2009)

:lama: Hey everyone! 

So I thought I would stop by to show off my new toy! Her name is Rose, and she gives the smooooooothest hits ever! I am so happy with this bong!  :bong2:

:bong1: Passing around some Sour Kush for eveyone. :bong2:

Its dispensory stuff, but its top shelf  :aok: 

Now we can all just :chillpill:


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 22, 2009)

:stoned: oooh, yeah!!!
And did I mention she's pink???  LOL


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

oooooohh thats hott ....!   my wifes (bong) is pink too !  Lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Alice let's do :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1: and break her in right.
Nice bong


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Awesome ! I grew up fishing for salmon on the upper Sacramento River !
> still go quite a bit in the fall. Good luck out there ! and show us a pic if you hook a BIG one !
> 
> To everyone :bong: :bong: :bong: a little green luck for 4u2


 
Check out the "photography" thread here.  There are a couple River shots.  What was your biggest ever Salmon? (from River)


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

Alice In Wonderland said:
			
		

> :bong1: Passing around some Sour Kush for eveyone.
> 
> Its dispensory stuff, but its top shelf  :aok:
> 
> Now we can all just :chillpill:


 
I just FREAKING love California......I love store bought pot!bongzzy :bong:chris:bong: alice :bong:guest )I got store bought Hawian Im finishing up....not top shelf, but bottom shelf.  Closet has the good shelves  , variety is the spice of life.
Welcome to the BHC Alice........great bong!
Love pink too....


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

My biggest was a 68 lb king outa the Barge Hole, and a 19 lb steelhead in Jelly's Ferry !  The salmon was a funny story, remind me some time to tell you about it ! really good times on that river......

Do you fish ?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

oh yes...tcbud fishes mostly bass...loves her bass pole, but I have fished salmon and steelhead.  Trout too, and the Ocean.  Got my first Crappy last winter on Clear Lake from shore...Awesome....Have patio boat...love the lake fishing. Tcbud has fishing pole she hasnt even caught a fish on....oh yes...I fish....Husband fishes too.  You are saying 68 out of the Sac?  Dang, Dang....monster fish!  Monster steely too.
Hit pass

Hello Painter..I see you.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont know about the rest of you, ?  but I need to smoke alot more pot asap ! cause the server to busy is driving me NUTTTZZZZZZ !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong:  :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: is it gone yet ? Well Im outa here for a bit BHC !
gotta go look and see if I can score any Sour D seeds from the club


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao: Happy 4:20 Beaver Falls, Pa. :ciao::bolt::bong2::bong2:

Going to the *Big* city tonight to watch 22 guys hit each other:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

.....for some crazy reason.....I am watching 'Bassmasters Elite Series'....and they are in Texas.....and a rookie has a two ounce lead.....$100,000 for the winner.....haven't fished in a long time......went out on the Atlantic back in the 1960's and used to catch Bullheads in the Rock River in Wisconsin when I was growing up.....or Carp with wonderbread breadballs......

.....'good lord mercy' he says as he graps his $100,000 fish....now he's crying when they give his the check.....woopee golly geeze bongers....fire it up for this guy......

.....I hear a car drive up.....and it's bla bla with a present for me.....

.....this was way cool.......it's a great day so far......pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> oh yes...tcbud fishes mostly bass...loves her bass pole, but I have fished salmon and steelhead.  Trout too, and the Ocean.  Got my first Crappy last winter on Clear Lake from shore...Awesome....Have patio boat...love the lake fishing. Tcbud has fishing pole she hasnt even caught a fish on....oh yes...I fish....Husband fishes too.  You are saying 68 out of the Sac?  Dang, Dang....monster fish!  Monster steely too.
> Hit pass
> 
> Hello Painter..I see you.



....how did you do that?  pretty cool tc......and I was watching this fish show right then.......amazing.....or just good White Widow.....wasn't that a cool cycle?....my step-son in San Francisco has a Motoguzi, red also......

.....gonna try out the new bong.....pee-dude


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 22, 2009)

BIU before heading off to an evening wedding, with plenty of wine afterwards


----------



## Locked (Aug 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I just FREAKING love California......I love store bought pot!bongzzy :bong:chris:bong: alice :bong:guest )I got store bought Hawian Im finishing up....not top shelf, but bottom shelf.  Closet has the good shelves  , variety is the spice of life.
> Welcome to the BHC Alice........great bong!
> Love pink too....



I wish my state was more open minded...tc I am so jealous...maybe I wld actually like going to the store if I cld pick up some killer weed while out shopping... I just got back from a trip to the mall with the wife...now I remember why I hate going there...bunch of mall Zombies walking around there... I shld hve got blazed before I went in...


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

My wife and I love going shopping at the MJ club in Frisco !  pretty much the only store besides the grocery store that I will dare to go with her shopping !
 We go in that place already high ,and when we leave... hahaha we almost have to use the Navi just to find our way home.... lol

       BUI....... BHC !!!!!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 22, 2009)

i was born in cali, maybe i should move back. im sure someone could use a good motorcycle mech well im on my 5th beer, some good weed and the race is on and the cannabutter is cooking i think its time for a bong session:bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2009)

...just bonged from the new bong.....feel like a real bonger now.....no longer a wannabe bonger.....nothing lower than that


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> wannabe bonger.....nothing lower than that


 
:cry:that's just wrong.:rofl: :cry:

Man I have read so much on co2 and mites today and not found the thread I looking for wondering if it got deleted 

O'well let's party on :48::bongin::bong::bong1::ccc:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Nite all Keep those bongs burning all night long

:bong::bongin::bong1::bong::bongin::bong1: :bong::bongin::bong1:

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 23, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

have you got spidermites ozzy   and was the  salmon biting 4u ??

SM hope you had a great evening 

alice i like pink 2 

OK TIME TO WAKE N BAKE :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## Locked (Aug 23, 2009)

Good morning UKgirl...although it almost good nite here for me...A lil too much Russian Rocket Fuel tonight...gonna crash and burn soon...

Goodnite BHC....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Awesome ! I grew up fishing for salmon on the upper Sacramento River !
> still go quite a bit in the fall. Good luck out there ! and show us a pic if you hook a BIG one !
> 
> To everyone :bong: :bong: :bong: a little green luck for 4u2


 

Hey  chris...wow  80 pound KING..ill be chaseing that Laborday weekend...tonight causght 3 pinks..shoula limited on 5  but  ya know  the big  ones got away:rofl:  have agreat weekend my friend..I  eating good tonight


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

burnin a fatty bowl!

:bong:

pass...


----------



## cubby (Aug 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: Happy 4:20 Beaver Falls, Pa. :ciao::bolt::bong2::bong2:
> 
> Going to the *Big* city tonight to watch 22 guys hit each other:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 



Family reunion?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

Goomorning BHC...!    Nice catch you got there 4u2smoke, im jealous   
wait untill tcbud see's those babies !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC *__*:ciao:*_ 

Overcast and 67f





			
				cubby said:
			
		

> Family reunion?



:rofl::rofl:

*cubby* if it was we would be flagged for to many players on the field.:rofl:

Nice fish *4u2sm0ke*

Nice bongs* painterdude & Alice in Wonderland*

*BIU BHC* :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Morning all, Hope you enjoy the day with a great buzz.

UK no don't have a problem with then now, but you gotta admit it sounds nice to be able to dose the plants with 5000 ppm co2 for a little while 2 or 3 days apart to complete killoff bugs. I have found stuff by El, Mel, and Jorte(?) about useing this way. Quiet a few post on other sites. Just can't find the thread here. GGGRRRRRRRRRRR

O'well let's :bong1::bong1::bong1::48::joint::ccc::bongin:


----------



## cubby (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning all, 
   Gonna' be a nice day here today, finaly. Upper 70's, plenty of sun, nice little breeze. Great day for strolling around the yard and:bong2: :bong2: .
   I was thinking about mowing the lawn but decided I'd wait for a less pleasant day. This is the kind of day to sit out on the deck, BBQ some ribs, kill a few dozen margaritas and plenty of :bong: :bong: :bong: 
   Stop over if you get a chance, I'll leave a bowl loaded for ya',:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: 
   Take care and enjoy your day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Morning BHC..its my Saturday..was going fishing again  but  really need to do some chores around the house..they been building up  since i been busy in shed..also going to run a test in flower room..tonight..Gonna use Bubba kush ..I need some coco coir..so will run to Nursery later..i have 6 PurpleBud  clones ready  for transfer..also  gonna drop  the sensi star  beans  tonigh  for the first breeding  of the Year..Next up will be Cali orange..Not sure if  Ill cross any  yet..will see how things grow,,okay..time for ..


Wake-N-Bake


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

:bolt:   *cubby   *pad   for the BBQ  and :bong:



Ill bring the Salmon:lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

BBQ and :bong: I'm :fly: over to cubby's too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning *Ozzy*...how the editare ya??? gonna go check  on a "Bet"  :bong:bolt:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=478392#post478392


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bolt:   *cubby   *pad   for the BBQ  and :bong:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill bring the Salmon:lama:







I got Lake Erie Perch and goose and, and , and, and weed! :bolt::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey BHC..... I posted some pics finally of my girls in the Grow Journal section !take a peek and let me know what you guys/ gals, think ?

Untill then lets BUI....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Dam  we have a shing ding  thing  huh?  fresh fish  fresh  air  and fresh  weed


*chris*..  you will get a better flow of us  visiting  your GJ  if ya place a link in your signature...I know  it will take ya a while  to do..Are you related to *slowmo77*? :rofl: That Avy   looks like his old one.. ok  Ill go look for you thread....this time:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 23, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

:bong::bong:  and wheres the party at ?  cubbys!
:bolt:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are the pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

nice duck...just wht the DR  ordered:aok:    Nice job my friend..How much longer on her..Those look like the ones I did in my GJ...oh  Man  will you be pleased..:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey 4u just Edit fine. I got a couple pic to load gonna go title them now.

Looking fine duck


----------



## cubby (Aug 23, 2009)

Beutiful plants duck. Nice and chubby. I can almost smell em'.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok  sun is comeing out  I finished mowing the yard...Have the water going for the garden..came in for a :bong:  session...then going to go germ  my sesi star beans..hope everyones day is going well...Mine is so Far..Ill keep ya posted...


*Tc*...almost  Baught  a bike  yesturday..Dam  it was nice...so was the price...Nicee and HIGH:stoned:  and prioritys  need to be challanged every now and again...right?  so  how  about helping a friend out  and post up  you  Hubbys bike again...maybe  it will help  with the pain Im feeling:giggle:  take care girlie:ciao:



*Mom*...:ciao:   How was the Rock stars?  Did incubus  Kiss ya?  Im  dieing here...


ozzy...ya posting those pics in here or the ones in the bet?  Here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

:ciao:*  Beijing, China*  its 4:20  :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 23, 2009)

hey guys havnt been on much lately
hows everything?
im putting in an order for some HOG seeds from
TH seeds. i was more than impressed with this strain
really great smoke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey all let's wake and bake, the server was so busy, I took 1 toke over the nap line

Glad you half way was able to enjoy the show SM This come from me but I bet the other will back me up, "you take care of your self those Grand Mal Seizure are nothing to ignore" listen to the doc's and check up on the right strain of MMJ for your medical meds 

Let's pass these around:bong::bong1::bongin::

Isee you UK we'll pass this :48: and wait our turn at the bong

4u they are in the BET server would not let me edit earlier will try now or later


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 23, 2009)

:clap: Good evening BHCer's. Just stopped in to say howdy and to pass a few of these :bong: around.

Wow *pcduck* those are absolutley huge. :woohoo: Should be be magnificient. 

Sorry to hear about the trip to the ER *smokinmom* hope you get feelin better real soon. Glad to hear you got to at least halfway enjoy the concert, and hey you got autographs and memories that will last a lifetime.  

And now to pass these :bong: :bong: :bong:

and  :48: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a great night or day Stay safe and smoke one for me. I sleep better when you do eace:

Cleaned, loaded, and ready for y'll :bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::48::joint::tokie:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

YoooOOOO!!!

:bong:

pass...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

65f and overcast

Hope you get better real fast *SmokinMom* those grand mal's are nothing to fool with.

*Ozzy* The C.R.A.P. weather you have had has moved it way up to me. 


Here are some more pics of the garden. These are an assortment of Purple Bud, Purple Frosting, Blush, FUC, KULT, AI,WWf2, and Blueberry.

Well since is raining I think I shall do a few :bong1: till it clears up.

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..

sunny high of 77f

gonna do a little work in shed..and need to run to Water station  for H2O4u..gonna go do some more fishing,,the pink salmon i got the other day  was yummy..need to clean around the house..

*Smokemom*...when are ya seeing doc again?  do not procrastinate..as all have said  aint no playing..and for the concert..Im sure you had a wonderful time.  I wish and prey for you ..have a good day


*Duck  *...plants look great..this  colder weather should start getting some purple showing  huh?



:bong:   and for the next to come In...

Here :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 24, 2009)

morn bhc, sorry about the er sm, glad you could still go to the show. i see things looking good there duck 1 or 2 weeks left on my red berry cherry and about 3 or 4 on the n,lights. 4u maybe this will help you on the bike fix View attachment 128267
 in fact i think ill go for a ride while the grass drys, time to cut it again. hope everyone else is doing fine and had a nice weekend. let me go see if i can find cubbys gj, see what hes got going on. anybody want some :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks  *astro*....thats a sweet bike..wanna cruise on over and pick me up?  and look out  for *cubbys *garden..he gotts Yogie Bear  looking for pianic baskets..:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning all time for a Monday BHC bong session

:bong1::bong::bongin::bong1::bong1::bong::bongin: :bong1:

:48:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *ozzy*..*4u2  *checking in  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

Well then let's start passing around :48::bong::bong1::bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

G'Morning BHC!

Sunday is never long enough.  The roofers finished stripping my old roof, ready today to start puting on some kind of stuff that seals it.  Glad that wont be as loud....I think. Just talked to the roofer....

*Painter*, found a pic on the web of the kind of Patio Boat we have.  Bass Buggy by Tracker, 18 foot, 45 hp four stroke.  Way fun. I call the bimini top ten thousand dollars worth of Shade!  We had a small 75 hp, 15 footer open bow before the patio boat (it is still on the property somewhere here).  The patio boat goes lots slower, but it is way cool to get up and walk around during a day fishing, or inflating a queen size mattress and spending the night on it. 

*4u*, those Pinks....are they Sockeye Salmon?  Here is a pic of the bike.....I wouldnt buy anything new, we got this for bout a third the price of a new bike same model.  Warenties still good on it, and of course the honey got another three years of warenty when we bought it.  I am scheeming and scheeming to get it paid off...the intrest I am paying is choking me everytime I think of it.  Check out Craigs list...they got some really fine deals on there.  We got this from the dealership, it was a trade in.

*SM*......so glad you had fun, and so hope you get that test soon.  Sure hope you are able to work it out.

I got some serious phoning to do in bout an hour when the rest of the world should be in their prospective offices.  So....

Bong it up guys and gals...I will be joining you soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning *tc*...:bong:   thanks for the pic..I do  surf CL..i love that site..no  I dont buy new on account I cant pay cash..I dont care for beeing choked like ya say..so I pay cash..but  when Im ready..I think will be this years Tax return..on  a $3000  bike..I seen some real great deals  for 4-5  and know  CASH   talks...I have a Bay vista patio boat..and had  all  done for me needs..It is 21 feet  115 murcury..sits 9  and lots of walking room..I am hopeing to have good weather when Ukgirl comes..I too put  tent on front and sleep..Very cool driveing at night too..i have a crab puller on..and fish finder..live well..oh  and murcury 4 strke  which can be stroked down for trolling..so no need for that little motor..pulls  kids and me behind just fine..and moves at  top speed 36..But   that was on  Lake  with  canopy down..on  puget sound  maybe  27  with canoppy up..I am haveing a ball with mine..Do you and hubby  go to resturants on the water?  Its so cool  pull up  to lounge  and have a bite and drink..then  go  have wind blow isn face..dont get many bugs in teeth..i am not sure why..but  sure am glad  here lets continue the session:bong1:


:bong:  and to next member:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* check out the first pic of the group. This plant already has major purplish going on. This has been one of the top 10 coolest summers on record for my area, so hopefully all the purps will get that nice color.

Now to keep the session going :bong2::bong2: pass :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool you got a big one....boat...and...motor I mean.  We got the bigfoot thing on the engine/lower unit so the prop is in the water further and makes the girl more stable.  No restraunts near where we pull up.  In winter we used to put it on Shasta, but the water has been so low last few years havent done that.  I think our top end is bout 25mph with just us on board.

I agree about buying with cash....I/we only owe on this bike, all toys are paid for in cash (this MC will be paid for this year, by the time he finishes work or I will eat my hat, or clean out the savings to do it).  We have no vices anymore...cept toys...lol.  Kid is finally self supporting, so....life is full of fun when he is not working....only two more seasons after this one...and he retires!  Still young enough to have fun too!  All days of play then.  Cept when working on the house...it needs some TLC, but we own it and that is a big plus.

Still waiting on those offices to open.....
So...fire up folks, I will join you soon.

Sweet bike Astro, and those plants are beautiful Duck!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 24, 2009)

Goodmorning BHC !   looks like everybody had a good weekend and we are all safe and alive !  So lets take one to the head :bong: ahhhhh !  Off to work I go.....    have a great day evryone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


*Duck*....nice  huh? my mass bucket as nice purple..this week temps get in mid 60  after today..lets see what they look like next weekend..:lama:


*tc*..you aint hitting :bong1:  I  am :bong:  off today..:yay:

*chris*....Have a great day..stay safe :stoned:

:ciao:
okay  need to go wally world then take oldest to friends for the EDIT Game..she will be cheering for the EDIT  of corse..everyone have great day..oh  may not make 420  May be fishing..take care be safe:bong:


Next:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong: well i off to dig a 6 ft deep hole, anyone need a body buried the hole will be ready shortly:hubba: Why is if the phone rings on Mondays it always work finding me..:rant: note to self don't answer phone on Mondays, it cuts into bong session

A few on the table for y'll :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Fishing trumps housework any day for me....

Good luck out there.....wish I was going fishing.

It is finally nine....get the phone calls done and BIU here...soon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC 

here ya go ozzy :tokie: and pass:48:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Back....dang beaurocrocy....so much dangs on top of I can spell it...lol...

Time for a binge Bong....one two three....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 24, 2009)

*biu TC  *


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Bongin' on some Gifted Unknown Bud, that would be GUD for short...but any bud is good bud.  Nice mellow high, tastes a bit like parfume, or incense...hum....

Okay the day is looking Rosy now....no server busy the last few times I jumped....


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

lookin good ozzy! 

Good morning BHC!

Wak'N'BaKE!!!!!

:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 24, 2009)

TC.....thanks for the pic of your 'cute' fishing ride

MOM....my meds for bi-polar are also for seizures.....the Japanese figured it out....it replaced Lithium

4u2.....saw your shed on another thread.....love the doors but got lost once you showed what's inside.....I guess I am just a simple man....but yes I can grow dope in my greenhouse....six girls growing way  too tall....have to keep moving them around and now I have to duck underneath their branches when I water them.....or.....give them some tea (Chilian Seagull **** and a giant spoonfull of molasses)

......sun is out.....pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2: pass to next member :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 24, 2009)

hi bhc, im done with the grass, thanks 4u (you know what im talking about) i was just thinking that while i was in the shower nice ride you have also tc. um what happend to the thanks button? biu time :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MOM....my meds for bi-polar are also for seizures.....the Japanese figured it out....it replaced Lithium


 
What med do you take pdude?

I had a childhood form of epilepsy (psychomotor) I grew out of by the time I was 6.  I took dylantin back then.  The drs told my mom it could come back during purberty and if it did not, I wouldn't have to worry about it.  But I guess this makes me prone, I dunno.  All I know is this sucks.     I have an appt to see a neurologist next Weds.  Hopefully we'll see about an EEG then.  I am jjust scared I'll have another seizure before then.

My hubby found this quite interesting from epilepsy.com:

*Marijuana*

Studies in animals have suggested that THC, the active ingredient in marijuana, and cannabidiol, another substance in marijuana, have some antiseizure properties as well as seizure-provoking effects. Because it causes a variety of adverse effects, marijuana is not recommended for the treatment of epilepsy. Furthermore, even if marijuana or one of its components had some antiepileptic effects in humans, abrupt withdrawal of the substance after recreational use may increase the likelihood of seizures.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 24, 2009)

wow thats scary sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2009)

I was so close to smoking this morning now that the kids are back at school.



Been nearly 2 1/2 weeks without.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like its BIU time so lets party:bong1::bong1::bong::bong::bongin::bongin:

SM just take it easy for awhile til they figure it out. Maybe hubby hit it right adrupt withdrawal and your THC levels are below where they need to be to keep you under control.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My hubby found this quite interesting from epilepsy.com:
> 
> *Marijuana*
> 
> Studies in animals have suggested that THC, the active ingredient in marijuana, and cannabidiol, another substance in marijuana, have some antiseizure properties as well as seizure-provoking effects. Because it causes a variety of adverse effects, marijuana is not recommended for the treatment of epilepsy. Furthermore, even if marijuana or one of its components had some antiepileptic effects in humans,* abrupt withdrawal of the substance after recreational use may increase the likelihood of seizures*.


 
Do you think this is why you had the seizure?  Abrupt withdrawl of any drug from your system can stress it.

Hope you are doing better now.  Congrats on the 2 1/2 week abstention, good job!

Hows everyone like the SERVER now?  Seems thank you was getting in the way?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just walked in the froont door from work, took a BIG ol :bong: :yay:ahh, much better, ok fill me in BHCer's, whatid I miss ?  Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2009)

Who knows tcbud, I am just grasping at straws.  But I can tell you I wasn't abstaining back in April when I had that funny 'spell'.

Beats the you know what outta me.

Hope to get some answers next Weds.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Page 401, and we have SM giving us the 8,000th post.....

Time to bong it up!!

time lag here....stoned


----------



## IRISH (Aug 24, 2009)

looking saweeett duck.  .

hope you find what is making this happen mom. all our best wishes...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2009)

I see chris as my 8000 post.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw it on the board, the new post board, I did not check agian before I hit send....
is cool..
just pointing out how many post's this thread has had is all....time to bong it up.


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 24, 2009)

Hay tcbud, i took your advice and made some cannabutter.. thanks for the warning.. you were right, me and the mrs made some brownies. we were so baked.. what a way to get high- it takes it to another level.
anyways.. thanks again tcbud


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree White, takes a whole new out look on getting "high", or is that HIGHER?


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Aug 24, 2009)

hope you get better soon sm!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

Well :cop: flew the area. They seized over 300 plants:holysheep:  

But they didn't seize mine(knocking on wood) they say they will fly the area one more time

Here is some *Green* for the page. This is the second garden 

BIU bongers:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

nice foot there Duck....on six, great looking girls...long finger'd green.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 24, 2009)

*goodevening BHCers*

hope all is ok SM 

time to :48: OR :bong:

tc you ready to hit again ?  :giggle: before the roofer wants to yak ?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Night Mrs. Calabash, where ever you are, and Painter too.

BIU


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

Just about got the remodeling of the grow room done. Got the venting figured out for my light mover and is working good. Just a few minor things left to do. Like get it stocked upped 

Thanks tc


----------



## 420benny (Aug 24, 2009)

Howdy gang! Anybody miss me? SM, bummer about the seizures. Hope they get on top of that ASAP. The thank you tab missing was a surprise. How did they find out it was the problem? benny won $70 at the casino at the coast. My honey and I had a blast. All the girls were fine when we got home. It was 41 this morning here. A new record for my area. Wonder if it will purple anything up? My Mango pollen was dropping. I pollinated a few Mango lower buds and I chopped another 10 or so buds off Lil Bertha tonight. Smells really great here tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

:bong: :bong: While the server is working this good let do a round for MarP:yay: :48: 

what to go benny walk away while in the Green:aok: 

Duck first rule when:cop:  are flying is STAY OUT THE WOODS.

Back at you UK:48: 

Next:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

Ozzdiodude said:
			
		

> Duck first rule when:cop:  are flying is STAY OUT THE WOODS.



I have no woods Ozzy,  just a few bushes :rofl:

Back to BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2: pass the :bong1: to the next bonger


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks duck.:bong::bong: one at you 4u:bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: While the server is working this good let do a round for MarP:yay:
> 
> what to go benny walk away while in the Green
> 
> ...


 



Ill hit :bong: thanks *MarrP*...cant click them but i can say Them....Thanks everyone,,Have a great Night,,,only caught one but wasnt a keeper..:ciao: :bong:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 25, 2009)

Howdy oz and duck and all other lurkers,lol. Truth be told I was up  about 85 bucks after my initial 20 I started with, plus another ten I won. My honey was dying big time to see a number over 100 bucks. I was eating this up and savoring every second. I had already decided to hit cash out as soon as my losses dropped it to 100. I handed her the ticket and she was very happy. win/ win


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks   *benny*..good to see ya  :bong:here:bong1:


Thanks *MarrP  *:ciao:


Thanks *ozzy*...thanks *Mom*..Thanks *tcbud*..Thanks ykgirl:heart: you are welcome  *astro*.. and Thanks you lurking fools..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just about got the remodeling of the grow room done. Got the venting figured out for my light mover and is working good. Just a few minor things left to do. Like get it stocked upped
> 
> Thanks tc


 

looks great *duck*...cant wait to see this in action..:bong:  here:bong1:




oh   Thanks:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 25, 2009)

*420 somewhere or just gone ...*

*nice win benny ,nice you and the wife enjoyed it :yay:*


*4u how are you :heart:,,,,,ohh biu i see :bong:*

*and ozzy passing it back :48:*

*:bong::bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Page 401, and we have SM giving us the 8,000th post.....
> 
> Time to bong it up!!
> 
> time lag here....stoned


 


I just did  402:yay::bong:   


Thanks *MarrP  :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

:bong2::fly::fly::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 25, 2009)

morn bhc. heres a thanks for everyone. well we did some cannabutter. going to make brownies this weekend but i have my doubts (looks nasty)time to get ready for work now, have a nice day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 25, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC

:yay: we have sunshine 

hope everyone is good and :fly: today 

BIU 420 seattle :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy 4:20 :ciao: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning all,
   73 and raining here today. Thats OK though, I don't have to water the lawn or gardens. So I guess I'll just stay in and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: all day long. Not to worry, I have enough to go around, here:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .
   Take care and enjoy your day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

68f  and rain..gotta head to work..Have a great day everyone


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao: BHC.....   im off to work early today :lama:make it a great day ! 

4u2-  you got me all pumped seeing those fish, im going this weekend !  Lake trout.... GIG one's   

Ozzy-  avoid all phone calls today, work is over rated.... 

Cubby-  take off that mask guy.... ur scareing me !

tcbud-  can i use ur boat this weekend... lol

Pc- time to fly south dude, winter is comin....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

Good Morning all the server is :fly: again today:yay:

Another round For*MarrP*:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Chris I'll be finishing the Perc test(test to see if the ground will except water for a septic system).

cubby leave on the mask your real face is scarrier

 UK:48: you might have to relight it :giggle:

SM we're thinking good thought for you, and a few naughty one as well:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Good Morning Bong Hitters and J tokers!

Town this morning, so no bong hitting here ....yet.  Got the plumbers bill, and dang, I can see why people always say plumbers are rich!  I got water, and at the time it was out, he could have charged me more and I would have paid. I am so happy to have water.

Take it easy out there today guys and gals.....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

*chris1974* To early and too many plants out to go south yet

*SmokinMom* Still thinking of you

*tcbud* Plumbers are worth their weight in gold 

73 and sunny here suppose to rain later tonight, but I took no chances and watered my girls this morning, the weatherman has been wrong so many times this summer:rofl:

:bolt::bong2ass the :bong1: to the next member


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU time then :shocked: :bolt: work :rant:

To bad we ain't close tcbud plumbing is something I mastered yrs ago..And  love to barter 

duck remember "A weatherforcaster is the only person to be wrong 80% of the time and still get a 20% pay raise."


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Wow, I slept for 12 1/2 hrs last night.  My fam didnt even wake me up before they left for work/school.  I feel like such a bum!!

Last night I had 3 little hits from my pipe.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 25, 2009)

WoW, SM! That's a long time. You are off the wagon a little. How did it feel? My dogs wouldn't consider letting us sleep in. We get attacked every morning. Don't even need an alarm clock.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a friend who works in the epilepsy dept of a local hospital and she told me this:

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but you won't be able to drive until they get you on medicine, get it adjusted properly and then are six months seizure free.  So, sorry!

This whole thing has me so damn depressed.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe after your tests *SM* they will find that it is not epilepsy. That is what I am hopeful for you.

BIU BHC.... Tis 2 for Tuesday :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 25, 2009)

.....good morning Mrs. Calabash where ever you are?

hi TC.....curious about what the plumber dude charged you

MOM....buy a football helmet just in case....my drug is called Depakote, 1000 mgs daily in the AM....

..went into the greenhouse last night around sunset and low and behold one of the girls has these little nut sacks beneath her flowers.....grrrrrrr....moved her outside this AM and he/she/it is awaiting her death sentence.....or....I could see if the deer want a taste.....

MojaviMoma....did you harvest your Hermie crop?

MOM.....don't be driving around Oregon OK?  What you need is a chauffeur...

4u2.....old guy with a crab......tc....picture of wife's red hair....pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't post 'thanks' anymore......it's gone, only 'quote' is left....what's up?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

_MariP_ is working on the server *Painterdude*

BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2009)

BHC-

Mamas back.    I just smoked a bowl and am feeling much better about things.  Missed you.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao::Hi *SM*:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Time to :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  it up then....Mom's back!
        :yay: :yay: :yay: 
Glad you are feeling better......SM  

Day four of roofers. This is getting old already.  They had the skylight in the kitchen out......this is way beyond what I thot was gonna be happening.....:rofl: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

BIU time :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2ass the :bong1: to the next bonger.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

:woohoo: Sm.. Glad your back in action !  Ill keep my fingers crossed for you !   I have a gut feeling things are gonna be ok !  Hang in there momma, this is for you  :tokie: It'll make you feel a whoe lot better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

:yay: :woohoo: :clap: SM back but you be careful lightweight :48:


Thanks duck I'll BIU with you  :bong::bong:

At you chris :48:

next :bong:


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 25, 2009)

There should be a "diffuser club" because really a bong is not living up to it's full potential unless it has a diffused downstem.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Smot, put up a pic of a bong, choose a number, join the club......?  diffuse downstream and all....?

bongs all round, dang fine day out there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:

Bongs all around,, Doobier all stand on the same side of the room:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie::


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Right back atchya Ozzy  :48: and to all of my friends in the *BHC !  Let's get stoned...... :bong: :headbang: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle *Its 420..:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

Here on the :20 :ccc::ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> There should be a "diffuser club" because really a bong is not living up to it's full potential unless it has a diffused downstem.


 



Hello...welcome..ill stick with my :bong1:  thanks..go start you diffuer club..or contact Pcduck  hell help ya become a member..Im getting high right now,,or i would..see ya around...


maybe:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

:woohoo:Its 4:20 in Cali BHC    :yay: :bong1: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

4u finish these I'll be back later :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Last night I had 3 little hits from my pipe.


 




 ...i thaught we needed to get clean for Job???   ok  explanayion  is needed please..Hope ya feeling a little better:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 4u finish these I'll be back later :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1:


 

dont mind if i do *oz*..:bong: thanks..ill be sure to leave it cleaned 4u:aok: take care say :ciao: to u Mom


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Whats wrong with your clock 4u ?  Ohhhhh dude never mind, I took the battery's out of my clock and put the hands at 4:20 one night when I was in there getting high so it would be 4:20 every time I go in there   Im a EDIT genious :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

*chris*....what ya use for in Lake for those trout?

:bong:


sorry  about the clock  I didnt refresh My world clock when i osted as why i deleted that post..lets go clean up that word  it will get ya a bear on arse..and my buddy has  a clock says 420  all the time..lol..


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Big ol fat Night Crawlers with a couple pumps of air in em   :hubba:   shhhhhh !
dont tell anyone... lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

okay  shhhh...also put a few corn curnells  while ya at it..lol..Good luck my friend..be sure to take pics as we Love  seeing diffrent outings..Thanks  Here :bong1:  fresh  Frosting  just 4U:aok:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmnnnn..?  Ive never tried that one yet !  Guess i will give er a whirl this weekend !    

 Just took a huge ol :bong:  of some freshhhhh Sour D  for ya BHC !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

smokeing on some *Frosting*:bong:  send some that Sour  over here seattle  chris..:bong:  alla\ways god to change..supose thats why i grow so many diffrent kinds:spit:  im  stoked..Shed is about to get fired up..Like this :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang it I been practicing my :bong1: and missed the :20,  but I am willing to make up for it by practicing some more :bong2::bong2::bong2: pass :bong1: 




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> im stoked..Shed is about to get fired up



Let the fun begin:woohoo:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

:bong1:  here 4u give this a ride.....    :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

hey there:welcome: *Smot_poker*  :ciao: post a picture of your bong with the diffuser,click on group memberships, select a number that has not been taken(see list at the 2nd post of this thread) and send each member of the BHC an eighth of your finest bud...j/k on the bud and don't forget to BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohh c mon pc ..... I was thinkin i was gonna get a free eighth of some bomb until you let the cat outa the bag darn it.....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

on the twenty?
21,
22?
:bong: :bong: :bong: 
good evening BHC, hows it hangin?

:watchplant: :fid: :watchplant: :fid: 
dang, missed the twenty....
pass


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

No really smot-poker.... dont listen to him, send us all some bud... thanks !:hubba: 

 j/k .... welcome aboard my friend !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ohh c mon pc ..... I was thinkin i was gonna get a free eighth of some bomb until you let the cat outa the bag darn it.....




Well I guess we could try it again on the next unsuspecting new member:rofl:

BIU :bolt::bong2: pass the :bong1: to next member


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great idea pc...   :bong1:  now ur talkin.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 25, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

:ciao: Whats up UKgirl420 ?  youve missed a few of these, :bong1: .... and we've missed you !  here :bong1: I'll help you catch up !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

another day, another BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Whats up UKgirl420 ? youve missed a few of these, :bong1: .... and we've missed you ! here :bong1: I'll help you catch up !


 

Thanks chris ......finally caught up i think ...


:bong::bong: :bong:

and on to the next member :bong::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

yall be good to smot poker..yall goona scare him off..befor i get my Bag:spit:

hello  *UKgirl*:heart:  you getting excited..?  :yay:


*Duck*...here:bong1: ya gots some more catching up


*chris*...:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yall be good to smot poker..yall goona scare him off..befor i get my Bag:spit:
> 
> hello *UKgirl*:heart: you getting excited..? :yay:


 
*Hmmmm let me think   Hell yeah im excited ,, :woohoo: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*ok time for some shut eye so i can wake n bake again in an hr or so *

*:bong::bong::bong:*

*:ciao:*


----------



## astrobud (Aug 26, 2009)

well good morn bhc. i tried to post last night but the server was acting up on my end, anyone else? i hope everything works out for ya sm. welcome smot poker. have a nice day all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning  BHC...68f  with some sun afternonn..


*Astro*..theres a thread on the server  they asking for help..go tell them in thread what ya haveing and what time..they are working on it..and doing a great job..wont be long now  we will be flying threw these Posts again:yay:  okay  off to the shed..for a little work befor  work:giggle:  take care and be safe..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

time to wake n bake again :bong:
*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 67f 

BIU BHC to get over the hump:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

G'Morning BHC
dang it is early.....rubbin the sleep out of these peepers.

Still dark outside...
RIP Ted Kennedy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*is the sleep out of the peepers yet tc :giggle:

and hows the roof coming along *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> G'Morning BHC
> dang it is early.....rubbin the sleep out of these peepers.
> 
> Still dark outside...
> RIP Ted Kennedy.


 

yes  RIP..Ted..and wipe those eyes  girl..its time to get up..:here:bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

:bong1: Goodmorning BHC  !  has anyone tried Mr. Nice ?    I picked some up from the club yesterday and just :bong:  when I woke up !   This stuff tastes really good.... here :bong1:   wow.... a nice high too !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *is the sleep out of the peepers yet tc :giggle:*
> 
> *and hows the roof coming along *


 
Roof is looking good *UK,* tcbud is tired already of people walkin on the roof tho.  Makes me think I am hearing someone comming up the stairs. ......or just when it quiets down a bit, BANG/SLAM and I jump.  They had the sky light off yesterday, and I had the cooler on.....ooops, I BIU and I am sure they got smoke blowing in their faces.... .

I have got to start smoking more at night, getting up this early is not good......dang, no afternoon nappy due to tramping on the roof.....Roof should be done late Monday.  All the prep work is done, now the metal is gonna get bent and put up...woooo who ....not gonna be here for most of the work today....another wooo whoooo.  I had the roofer paint the trim around the top of the roof, because he is gonna put up storm drains, and I wanted them to match the trim.  I am gonna take the left over paint and paint the door frames this week and suprise the husband.  Is looking good.
:bolt: Down to the valley for me today.  Tripple digits here I come.

Hold this for me guys and gals, partake in the herb and enjoy the day....
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :aok: :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning BHC ers , Having a few:bong::tokie: :bong: to stay calm :cop: flying close today. Looked like they were 100 ft or less over my ladies. Man they are flying low.

Thanks TC I need a few extra right now:bong:

For the rest of the BHC :bong1::bong1::bong1:

Stay safe and be cool eace::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys and gals-

Guess what????

The job search has been moved to the back burner for a bit.

And I have hubs blessings to smoke again!!!  I am trying to see if it makes me feel more like myself, then the grouchy, bitchy, stressed-out person I've been recently.  And it does.  But then I feel guilty for blowing my 2 1/2 weeks...hubs said don't feel guilty if it helps you.  

I see the neuro dr a week from today.

Tonight is $2 margaritas, I am going out with the girl scout mamas...lol.


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

> And I have hubs blessings to smoke again!!! I am trying to see if it makes me feel more like myself, then the grouchy, bitchy, stressed-out person I've been recently.


haaaaaaaaaa.. sm, abstinence effects me similarly. 
good luck at the doc'. Hope it's nothing more than pms..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Hick.  I wish it were just PMS.  I'd rather have a bad case of that then of epilepsy.  

Time for a wake n bake since the kids are back in school.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

ooh how I can't wait till my little one is old enough for school.. One more year till pre-school!! yay!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Hoppy- my littlest started kindergarten and now all 3 are in school.    Its wonderful!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrad SM on getting the stress out your day(kids in school. Take it easy with the alcohol til you see the doc, just to be playing it safe.

Let's have a couple :bong::bong: and :48: 

hey hick :confused2: pic


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Reykjavik, Iceland :ciao: :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodevening bhc :bong:
SM im sure the herb will help 
hoppyfrog ,,i miss my youngest when at school ,,shes so cool and fun  although i do have a few :hairpull: moments ,
TC happy shopping ,,

and the rest of the BHC keep BIU :bong::bong::bong: 
and a few :tokie: for ozzy and myself and anyone else who likes to participate in both ,*


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hoppyfrog ,,i miss my youngest when at school ,,shes so cool and fun  although i do have a few :hairpull: moments ,*


 

Oh dont get me wrong UK, my daughter is a blast and makes me laugh all the time! but I would like a break, and I can't wait!! hehe!! and maybe i'll keep some more hair on my head when she is gone for a couple hours a day :hairpull:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> Oh dont get me wrong UK, my daughter is a blast and makes me laugh all the time! but I would like a break, and I can't wait!! hehe!! and maybe i'll keep some more hair on my head when she is gone for a couple hours a day :hairpull:


 

*hahah yes i understand that i felt the same way when she was that age ,shes a little older now ..,,still i do enjoy the peace and quiet ,after a paticulary lively weekend ,,,it means more time on here smoking my   :bong: and :48:  and shoe shopping  which aint no bad thing *


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> hey hick :confused2: pic


there ozzie.. as close to a nasty bong as you'll catch me...
....and "NO".. no machine was used for rolling it either..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys :ciao:
sorry ive been so darn busy lately, whats up
with not being being able to check new posts anymore? 
hows everyone doing?


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

MarP did some changes to make the site run faster.. they remove the plugins like the thank you button and such.. its making everything faster


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 26, 2009)

haha thanks. 
was just comming back in to fix that LOL. :rofl:
well you guys know how it is. :stoned:
anyways good to meet ya hoppyfrog420
im about to indulge in a bowl myself
feel free to join me :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehehe I joined ya don.



Gotta fetch kids in 10 mins.....grrrrr.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*420 time  

HICK  ill pass this on to ya :48: 

:bong::bong:

and donofchronic if you look further to the right of user cp you will see newposts you can see them all there :bong1:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2009)

*BIU....BIU......BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:*


----------



## painterdude (Aug 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there ozzie.. as close to a nasty bong as you'll catch me...
> ....and "NO".. no machine was used for rolling it either..



*HICK.....I am going to suck up to you after checking out your 'doobie'.....If they ever have a Marijuana Joint Rolling Museum.....well, figure it out for yourself.....

Thanks for the great pic.....my joints look like a Florida Everglades Python who just swallowed a big dog....I am truly jealous of your dexterity....pee-dude
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there ozzie.. as close to a nasty bong as you'll catch me...
> ....and "NO".. no machine was used for rolling it either..


 



:rofl:    Ill hit that..i believe  Ive earned it 




:ciao:  *Seattle*  its 4:20  :bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> ooh how I can't wait till my little one is old enough for school.. One more year till pre-school!! yay!!


 




Hello there:bong:   I dont believe I met you..My name is 4u2...Here :bong1:  i normally dont share withn non members..but since the site is running faster..maybe ill get my Bong back :giggle:  Happy smokeing  from Seattle :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> *HICK.....I am going to suck up to you after checking out your 'doobie'.....If they ever have a Marijuana Joint Rolling Museum.....well, figure it out for yourself.....*
> 
> *Thanks for the great pic.....my joints look like a Florida Everglades Python who just swallowed a big dog....I am truly jealous of your dexterity....pee-dude*


 


:ciao:  *painterdude*...im the same way..I try roll  and the papper tears..or i had too much weed and falls out..so then i shove it in bong..lol..UKgirl  will show me Im sure  how to roll a doobie  and then ill share with ya all..but  untill then ill hit my :bong:  take care and be safe my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*happy 420 ,,4u2 


BIU 
:bong::bong::bong:
*


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats up *BHC ?  *just rolled in from work and Im ready to *BUI.... :bong: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*here ya go some fresh (very fresh  ) WW but surpizingly tasty and not to rough *

*better in a :bong: than :tokie: *

*:bong::bong1:*


----------



## painterdude (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2......you are sooooooooooooooo lucky to have a teacher......enjoy the lessons my friend......

tc......how big is your roof?  sounds like you are getting a 'metal' one.....

UKgirl.....make sure he takes you to a bazeball game......pee-dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodevening painterdude :ciao:*

*and how are u this evening ?*

*care to share a :bong: and ozzy i see ya and im passing :48:*

*4u ,,will we have time for a baseball game ?:giggle:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there ozzie.. as close to a nasty bong as you'll catch me...
> ....and "NO".. no machine was used for rolling it either..


 

The way you grow I hoped you had mastered rolling.
 :rant: now I can't pick on hick:rant: 

:bong::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Hick and UK we'll have :tokie::tokie:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello there:bong: I dont believe I met you..My name is 4u2...Here :bong1: i normally dont share withn non members..but since the site is running faster..maybe ill get my Bong back :giggle: Happy smokeing from Seattle :ciao:


 
Thanks 4u2! the reason I am not a member of this group is because I don't smoke, not by choice, think im allergic! :cry: 

So here ya go, i will always return something that doesn't belong to me :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey hoppy post a pic of the worst half's :giggle: peace pipe. and join us anyway..We're not hard to get along with as long as you share.

Let's party :bong1::bong::bongin::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

:ciao: Hoppyfrog....     Whats up girl ?  didnt expect to see you in here ?  but glad I did !     hows the yacht lookin ?  are they all gone yet ? lol


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe, I will sure do that! Thanks 

But, when my grow is done or when my BETTER :giggle: half gets some more I will show that even though I don't smoke, I roll a mean joint! 

Maybe not as well as Hick, that was mighty pretty there Hick :aok:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 26, 2009)

No wayyyyy Ozzy... I saw her first pal !   :rofl:  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA     j/k


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe, yacht is lookin goooood, it will look A LOT better with you sexy growin' men in here! and ladies, feel free to hop on and enjoy the sight! yum yum :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

All right chris that's it :bong1: at high noon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2......you are sooooooooooooooo lucky to have a teacher......enjoy the lessons my friend......
> 
> tc......how big is your roof? sounds like you are getting a 'metal' one.....
> 
> UKgirl.....make sure he takes you to a bazeball game......pee-dude


 




hey..pee..:bong:   yeah  Im  LUCKY   heres to me:bong:


i will take her to  see  lots of edit Games..she will have to tell ya about it..maybe...if ya lucky :spit:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

come on boys, no fighting!! :hitchair: :giggle: 

there is enough :heart: to go around


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*ok im lost ,,whats the yacht thing .....???

:stoned:.*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey..pee..:bong: yeah Im LUCKY heres to me:bong:
> 
> 
> i will take her to see lots of edit Games..she will have to tell ya about it..maybe...if ya lucky :spit:


 
Those wouldnt be Raindeer Games now would they?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

there will be no  fighting  in the club..*ozzy*..take this:bong1:  and go to that corner....*chris  *you  take this :bong1:  and go to that corner...


Dam  yall diddnt even  ask  if she was spoken for..first fresh  meat in here and yall  on it like Hicks  Hounds..But  she seems to like it:hubba:...But  im  a Happy  smoker... *Ukgirl*..has My :heart:  What post is your pic in *froggy girl*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> come on boys, no fighting!! :hitchair: :giggle:
> 
> there is enough :heart: to go around


 



you dont know them yet  ...they want diffrent love.:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Those wouldnt be Raindeer Games now would they?


 



oh  edit  you  gave it away...and i anit talking  about it  i dont want my  Bong taken away...:ignore:   



:bong:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

hehe its all for fun!!

UK the yacht idea came up here :
hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46351
replace xx with tt

and what pic 4u2?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

:confused2:who's fighting I just want to do :bong1: at high noon. I :heart: everybody just some more than others. 

Ozzy challenges everybody to :bong1: at high noon your time or mine. As long as we get high.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> Hehe, yacht is lookin goooood, it will look A LOT better with you sexy growin' men in here! and ladies, feel free to hop on and enjoy the sight! yum yum :hubba:


 


How ya know i was sexy?     they wont let me put those pics on here anymore...so  you will just  have to use you emagination...later:bong:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2, there was a post about who you look like.. like famous people, getting to know each other without the risk hehe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> hehe its all for fun!!
> 
> UK the yacht idea came up here :
> hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46351
> ...


 
thanks hoppy ,,but when linking on thi ssite u dont have to change it to xx


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

To much typing not enough BIU

:bong1::bong::bongin::bong::bong1::


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

good to know, i thought that but didn't know because I haven't posted a link yet!
thanks uk!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*your welcome hoppyfrog  *

*and ozzy ,,you rso right here :bong::bong::tokie::tokie:*

*4u  :heart:*

*TC who are the reindeers?? and here have one on me ,,its good bedtime stuff *

*biu  :bongin:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks UK Let's :48: 

reindeer is a reffrence to a old movie

for the club :bong::bong1::bongin::bong::bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Thanks UK Let's
> 
> reindeer is a reffrence to a old movie
> 
> for the club


 
*thanks ozzy ,,but still  ,,but never mind ill just hit my :bong:*
*and light a joint for follow up ,and pass it back :48:*

*4U you will soon be rolling like a pro and enjoying them ,we will use extra thin paper no taste  *

*:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *TC who are the reindeers?? and here have one on me ,,its good bedtime stuff *


 



There will be NO EDIT talk of EDIT  in here...That is against the rules...you want me to ban ya.:giggle:

ill show ya when ya come this side:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2009)

Grow room is complete now just waiting to fill it

BIU BHC:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Pic?hoppyfrog420 see post#1


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> There will be NO EDIT talk of EDIT in here...That is against the rules...you want me to ban ya.:giggle:
> 
> ill show ya when ya come this side:bong:


 
*ok even more  or maybe just :stoned: :ignore: *

*is it an EDIT Or a film  *

*ohh it must be time for another ,,let me put :tokie: down and *

*pick up the :bong: *

*BIU *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Aloha!!!

Man, I feel great right now.  2 margaritas and a few beers and a bowl with a girlfriend.  

Party on.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodeveing SM *

*i do believe you can participate from now on in  *

*here have one on me :bong::bongin:*

*and anyone else who wants one :bong::bong::bong::bong:*
*biu *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha most excellent ukgirl!!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 26, 2009)

hi bhc, what you gonna fill it with duck? :welcome: hello happy frog. its harder to keep up with the new changes but ill try. i dont know if i told ya but i made the cannabutter brownies tonight and i have a pretty good buzz but i only ate a small peice. they taste ok too. passing plate now. and a big hello to, sm, 4u, uk,pee dude,tc,ozzy,chris74 sorry if i missed anyone. later friends


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodevening astrobud 

pass a brownie along ,,,havnt had one in yrs ,,dam it was 15 yrs  ago ,,doesnt time :fly: when :stoned: all the time :giggle:

ohh better load up ready for the 420 *


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

I will post a pic tomorrow, camera is in 'lights out zone'! g-night everyone!!
:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

:bong: Hey BHC ers let's *BIU*and party.:yay: 

:bong::bong1: :bongin: :bong2:

:tokie: :joint: :joint4: :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

*OMG u guys....I met Brandon Boyd!!!  Can you believe that????  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

take a cold shower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

:stoned:


but what the edit Im with ya *ozzy *:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*i am 2 ,,,i have both to throw up ...:bong: and :tokie: take ya choice *


*i wanna :fly: :rofl:i think im all ready there,,,what do ya reckon 4u ? *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> take a cold shower


 
Hehhehehehehehehehe....


drool drool droollllllll


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*SM has it finally hit home :yay:

here have another and relive it ,,,,:bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2009)

Yum yum yum


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao: Good night

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: :48: eace:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats SM! I take it you got his autograph? A friend of mine's very hot wife got Dale Earnhart jr. to sign her boob with a Sharpie. He liked it a lot too, said my friend.
So, where did you get yours? Inquiring minds would like to know. LMAO


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I discussed a few pages earlier, guess you missed it all.  

Hehehehehehe.

So damn awesome!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Congrats SM! I take it you got his autograph? A friend of mine's very hot wife got Dale Earnhart jr. to sign her boob with a Sharpie. He liked it a lot too, said my friend.
> So, where did you get yours? Inquiring minds would like to know. LMAO


 


any pics of that autograph:bong:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 27, 2009)

4u,I wish. 
SM, I will go check. This place moves so fast, if you go to work and when you come back, you are 3 pages behind


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*goodmorning ,,,bhc 

hello tc i see ya down there :ciao:

ohh busy day ,,,,my 14 yr old is off to spain for 10 days with his best friend  and family ..   ,,,need afew more of these before  i send him off with a tear in my eye :giggle:

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*and my eldest get her exam results today 

 a few more of these needed :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

G'Morning BHC, UKgirl and Zip, I see you around here somewhere,
UK, you will find out soon enough bout Raindeer games.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> G'Morning BHC, UKgirl and Zip, I see you around here somewhere,
> UK, you will find out soon enough bout Raindeer games.


 
ohh this  is getting more confusing and a little exciting lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 27, 2009)

:bong2: packed it with some fresh SpaceCase half a pinner j of this and im :fly:One for the road:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...


86f  and sun  sun  sun  :bong:   off to work now  everyone have a safe and Happy Day..


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

*Good Morning  BHC:ciao:* 

64f and a *C.R.A.P.* I think it is moving your way *Ozzy*

*Astrobud* Gonna be filling it with Bubba/Kush, Durban Poison, Blueberry, Aurora Indica.


BIU BHC:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

Where you at 4u, it is still dark almost PST.....you got sun allready, you must be in that grow room?  Watch out you may be  sunburned in there....

Just had my first bong.....bit of the trimming for checking the trichs on the Afgoo.....tastey, but needs longer...this weekend, I may talk the husband into taking the most mature Kola, tcbud needs fresh bud. 

I see all you happy BHC'rs down there......Hope you all have a great morning...:ciao: 

Lets have another...:bong1: , and another :bong1: ?  :tokie: for Hick and UK.......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Morning BHC'ers time to :bong::bong:

:rant: :cop: back again today flying around. 2nd day in a row:rant: duck I wish it(C.R.A.P) was here so they would be grounded.

tc when your as "high" as 4u the sun is alway in site.

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning all!

Over-indulged a little last night...hehehehe.

I could wake n bake if I wanna.  Looks like rain outside.    May take a nap soon.....wait....I just got up.  Bwahahahhaaa.


----------



## cubby (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all, 
just looking in while I cook my self a little brunch. Steak, fried potatoes, texas toast, and of course:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Weather today should be nice 70s and calm winds. Gonna' do some watering in the gardens and lawn.
Take care and take this:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao: SM and cubby join me in a few :bong:

:rant: Mom just called the city is paving the alley behind her house and hit her fence. Gotta go keep the peace, before she whips someone.

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:loaded, rolled and waiting for y'll have a nice day.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

Keepin' busy here at the Ranch.  Key board is flying.....:bong: :bong: :ciao: morning SM whats for breakfast?  I hear you on the nappy thing, Cubby.....:bong1: , Hick...UK,:tokie: Ozzyo, she get that straighten'd out?  Moms gonna get a new fence.....

9:09 and still a bit nippy out, 53f and the sun comes up so much later now.....just now commin' to the girls.  The temp will start to rise, and the roofer...he aint around, how nice.  I think sometimes that my girls are small cause the sun comes up so late here.  But not, I know they get enough sun.  Sometimes I think the strains I get from clones are so aclimated to my outdoor short season, they just dont get big?  My seed girls are way tall/big.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, Got a pic of my man's bong! 

Everyone take a hit :bong1:


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 27, 2009)

:yeahthat: nice piece mang:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*ohh nice piece hoppyfrog 

*


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you Dubba and UK! 

Is there a list of numbers used?? 

I would like to be #430


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome Hoppy,
I think the list is in post two or post one and two.

Nice bong, that looks like it will do the trick. Here's mine, with a bittybudly, that needs to be dried.  Shhhh..dont tell the husband  .

All around,:bong: :bong: :bong: some:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: too.  

Welcome agian to the BHC Hoppy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Where you at 4u, it is still dark almost PST.....you got sun allready, you must be in that grow room?


 

Hello tc...no  that was todays high..the sun starts at about 530am here now..so im in garden b4 work..and shed..kids come home this weekend  so  early mornings will be the thing ya know..take care and i wanna se a pic ot the chosen cola ya took..




			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> tc when your as "high" as 4u the sun is alway in site.


:stoned::bong:



			
				HappyFrog420 said:
			
		

> Ok, Got a pic of my man's bong!
> 
> 
> Thanks  thats a nice piece of ***..hoiw much it cost ya


 
*cubby*..enjoy  you day my friend..

*pcduck*..you to..better check on that Purple..mine are very purple stems..oh  and mark up another female for 4u2:yay:  3 of 7 so far..Here:bong1:  lets smoke to that:bong:

okay  I hope i did this right:rofl:  this puter crap  is tough..but  im a get it yet..now i need to smoke my bong:bong:   better


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes I did it:yay:  okay smoke on friend..cuzz ill forget here soon:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao: * Kansas City, Missouri, United States*  it's 4:20 :bong:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

4u2, I'm trying to figure out what *** in your post.. nothing is making sense to me.. 

I don't know how much it cost my husband, but he has had it for a long time now.. the only one that hasn't been broken


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 27, 2009)

haha thanks guys
is it just me or do way more people post in BHC now
i had to flip back a bunch of pages.
anyways im in here again just doing a bowl :bong1:
you know how it is. cmon someone have a toot with me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

hey *Froggy*...sorry  it was a typo..it was supose to say  glass..i think it said  a s s..:rofl:  sorry *Hick*..its in a quote i just figured how to do..and not sure how to fix it..Please   take care of that  at no charge  for im broke this week..thanks..cuzz that buttons gone too..:bong:

Hello *DOC*...how the EDIT  are you?  yeah  lots more stopping in these days..here:bong1:  join me will ya:bong:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

:giggle: ok! I thought you were insulting it at first and then I thought there is no way, these people are too nice to say anything like that! I'm glad I asked then! Thanks 4u2!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

you are most welcome..i would never say anything bad about someones smokeing device...well maybe paper rollers  Here :bong1:  lets smoke:bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 27, 2009)

:bong2: thanks 4u
saw your bpotm entry by the way,
very randy baby


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

what one ya talking about DOC..the porn site one that aint been removed yet:rofl:  i aint posted in BPOTM  in a while i dont have any Budding right now..thanks tho:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

okay 4u what did you learn to do now? all those quotes....I want to learn.....
I took pics of the girls with the tape in front of them...is that what you want?
Got to get me a string or something to measure those buds.
What do you mean you got nothing budding?  Your girls still in vedge?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

*tcbud*...no  i meen i dont have anything for BPOTM..i dont enter unless in 7 week or later..Im sure My mother plant will fair well when its her time tho..Ukgirl  has taught me everything about this pc  stuff..I aint got a well enough grasp on it yet..and the pic i would like to see is the one you said Hubby will let ya  clip..have a great smoke:bong:  gotta update my fall grow:bong::bolt:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2009)

lol...."let me clip"....lol.....very nice 4u.....

I posted one in the "biggest plant" contest..me and benny got a compitition growing.

BIU 4u....dang.....lol...."let me"...you got that right....

Howdy, Hoppy, Duck, 2 Dog...
tcbud is lazy and has dial up...
picture bongs for everyone here.....smiles inserted here.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao:BHC 


*4u2sm0ke* Them purps are budding like crazy, the fan leaves are yellowing. They are still bulking up. Figured I got another month, month /half of good growing season left. Congrats on the female:yay:

*HoppyFrog420* There is a list of members and the their numbers at the 2nd post of this thread.  I don't think 430 is taken and nice bong. Thanks for signing up at the Bong Hitters Club...BIU

*Ozzy* hope them bad boys didn't find your garden. The C.R.A.P. has finally left us for a bit


Gonna BIU for awhile so here :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi *tcbud*:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey tc.. ........:holysheep:    :48: :headbang2: :yay: :aok: :banana: :tokie: :bongin: :smoke1: :woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao:   hey *chris   *420  cali  :bong:  you working overtime..*Pcduck  *up there is working his :bong1:  overtime:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

You got that right *4u2sm0ke* :rofl:   BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2009)

Good evening BHC....time to:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

goodevening hamster ,,
ok leaving these up on the table :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening BHC
> 
> goodevening hamster ,,
> ok leaving these up on the table **:bong:**:bong:**:bong::bong:*


Thanks UKgirl....I think I need another hit or two.....*:bong:**:bong:**:bong:**:bong:**:bong::bong:...or 6....
*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

:ciao:*BIU BHC * :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 27, 2009)

hi bhc, i see everyone is high:stoned: tonight. nice looking bong happy. duck that sounds good.ozzy ill send some weather that way. hope your doing well tonight sm waiting on some rain here, they have been working on the road and its real dusty (farm land) lets pass some of this red berry cherry around, i picked some early last week and its very tastey and stoney, about another week on the rest then about 2 or 3 weeks behind that is some northern lights and its gonna be awesome :hubba: maybe a bpotm entry. 4u i just saw you have a entry ill go have a looksee later friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the *server *is High  *astro*....the only thing ive entered is my shed:rofl:  :bong:  Happy smokeing my friend...

:ciao:  *Hampster*..nice to see ya


:hello *Ukgirl *...Ill take one:bong:  thanks

:bong:  pass :bong1:  2 *duck*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

> I think the server is High astro



And here I thought I was b/c I could not find it.:rofl: but I am :rofl:

Thanks 4u :bong2: back at ya :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*your welcome 4u  and hamster 

here somemore ...:bong::bong1::bong2: *


----------



## astrobud (Aug 27, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> :bong2: thanks 4u
> saw your bpotm entry by the way,
> very randy baby


 
 i know im high but the server :rofl:  i looked and couldnt find it, do you have one or not:hairpull: work with me guys


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

I could  not find it Astro :confused2: But I am r e a l  h i g h :rofl:BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Smoking Bubba/Kush then just found some other stuff I forgot in a box from June:rofl:Taste like box:rofl: I think I am high. BIU :bolt::bong2: love the Bubba


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

im sorry  The don of cronic..ya know  earlier  there was a posy  with  pornography..the kind you pay for.  it was in TBPOTM..and i had replied a few times:rofl:  but im sure its been removed since then..anyone else experienceing  posts in other sections..like i see  welcome posts in General growing..lol..but  then  we all know  Im really High..:bong:


Next


----------



## astrobud (Aug 27, 2009)

thank you i thought i was going crazy, hey duck pass some of that box pot over here:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

I am to High to think:rofl:

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


1..2...3....light it up :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Tastes terrible Astro and it drys ya out bad. Mang I hate doing that. The first indoor got too high and left a bud in tupperware(tasted like tupperware) the 2nd grow  again got too high and left it in box(tasted like box). I do see a pattern developing here.:rofl: :rofl:

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 27, 2009)

and thats not too store it in a box, right  another hit of the r,b,c b/4 bed. later friends.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 27, 2009)

lol huh you dont have an entry? :confused2:
LOL who on earths bud was I looking at...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Here doc :bong1: I looked for it to:rofl: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope  sorry  gang..But i have some comeing:lama:  *Duck  *i did same thing..ya know i even have that last med grow in container..lol..wonder what that tastes like..lol..im not gonna try it...i know  lets get *ozzy*..hell try anythisng:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL, you guys looking all round for a pic that isnt there....

Way to go!

Good morning Bong Hitter Club.....
Hello There Astro......


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Good Morning Bhc!!


:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

*goodmorning .BHC ,,afternoon here and its kinda bright but with a few warm showers

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..off to a day  of work..78f and sun..have a wonderfull day everyone


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Be safe out there 4u, and keep up the good fight....


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

Goodmorning BHC.....  !!!!   
Im taking today of so I can spend the day with my daughter in the city shopping of course (typical girl)   My other girls are doing awesome as well, today is the first day of flowering  so I will post some pics for you guys/gals thismorning !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

Any big plans for the weekend tc ?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Chris, we/he gets less than a 24 hour day off....I hope he can get some rest...but I am sure we will be on the bike...unless he has some awful important stuff do do......Im just hoping he gets Sunday off....want to borrow the boat? lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

have a good day 4u :heart:

tc enjoy your day ,,arethe roofers still banging away ,,well in a few more hrs will they ?

chris enjoy your day in the city ,,

well off to some markets ,,and no doubt will pick up some junk i dont need ,,,maybe a few of these :bong::bong: :bong: will help 

here i leave these behind for the bhc 

:bong::bongin::bong2::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

67f and the C.R.A.P. is back or will be by this afternoon.

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2: ...Its Friday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

Heck yeah tc .... !  funny I just sold my wakeboard boat last winter so I could buy a nice patio boat ! the wife ended up with a new car instead ?  Oh well, I will just have to fish from the bank untill I save a il more loot !  Doe's that thing cruis pretty good ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning :yay: it's raining no :cop::fly: today they should be thro around me. Haven't seen the camo keystones so all is :aok:

TC hope your OM gets Sunday off, less than 24 hrs off is to hard on a man or woman, need R & R time.

:rant: UK no :tokie: on table

Mom did not get a new fence they tore it down and pave her driveway for free. Now I have to paint the other 3 fence lines and put in new flower beds.. 

For The club :bong1::bong1::tokie:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mornin Ozzy... mornin Duck,  wanna join me with a :bong: :joint: and breakfast ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2009)

Chris :confused2: I thought :bong: and :joint: were breakfast!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

I like to call it an appatizer....hahaha


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Chris :confused2: I thought :bong: and :joint: were breakfast!



:yeahthat: but with coffee too..Breakfast is calling..BIU..:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

*High guys!!!!!  1st official wake n bake for me this school year.    I feel like dancing!!  Bwahahahahahahahaaa.

Donuts anyone?

How about these?*

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: but with coffee too..Breakfast is calling..BIU..:bolt::bong2::bong2:


 
Oh for darn sure, and make it a large one at that... !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *High guys!!!!! 1st official wake n bake for me this school year.  I feel like dancing!! Bwahahahahahahahaaa.*
> 
> *Donuts anyone?*
> 
> ...


 
Right on SM..!  sounds like things are lookin up a bit, glad to hear !
The first wake n bake huh...?  must of felt just like the first one ever, all over again !


----------



## painterdude (Aug 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey..pee..:bong:   yeah  Im  LUCKY   heres to me:bong:
> 
> 
> i will take her to  see  lots of edit Games..she will have to tell ya about it..maybe...if ya lucky :spit:



hey you crazy EDIT fan I think they, the EDITS, are doing good this year and hopefully she will enjoy the thrill of learning all about EDITball.....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 28, 2009)

it's EDIT EDIT EDIT raining on my newly delivered fire wood......boohoo


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhymes with Mavre!

Excited about the upcoming stuff.

Damn I am high.  Did that make sense to anyone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope...I cant understand that one bit.  Guess I better go smoke again.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 28, 2009)

oh, I gave the kid who delivered my fire wood, some buds from last year....and a 30 power jeweler's loop for his upcoming grow.....he just bought a small house with a giant outbuilding that he is turning into a grow room.....he just got some Trainwreck little girlies and is all excited to try out his light system...nice kid, been out here for three years now delivering wood for his dad.....thank god for sweet people......pee-dude

oh, UK, where do ou get 'thin' papers, Spain perhaps?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

BIU on the :20 :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 28, 2009)

I got it SM, but I can't go there. He should have stayed retired.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

shhhhhhh.

high again....and about to bake a cake.  german chocolate anyone?


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> shhhhhhh.
> 
> high again....and about to bake a cake.  german chocolate anyone?



Me! Me! I'll take a slice!! yummy my fav!!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome Painter, nothing like getting a nice cord of wood or two.  Knows one will be nice and warm during the upcomming storms.  :yay: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :yay: This little glitch moving thru is different....where did the sun go? 

SM, I will be waiting right here for a slice of Your upcomming bake goods......yum.....Let's :bong: :bong: while we are waiting.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 28, 2009)

Howdy gang! Just taking a break to rest my back. It has been raining here for 3 hours. Not too hard, but real rain. We needed it bad! BIU for me, still at work. 
Hey ozzy, wanna roll one for me for later? Thanks! lol


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok so im a little late to the party but better late than never.

I picked this up on Tuesday and so far im lovin it!!

Its a Double Bubbler, know what that is? ask me i will tell you

Very  very cool.

Can i have number  7594254


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

:welcome:*dman1234* To the BHC.
The only thing left to do is post your BHC # in your sig so we all know who we are, and hit up the group memberships if you wish to display your membership in your user title.

 Nice bong and BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to the BHC dman!

benny, I felt exactly three drops from this "event" remnant of some tropical storm.  The overcast was a nice relief from days on days of hot weather.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Ok so im a little late to the party but better late than never.
> 
> I picked this up on Tuesday and so far im lovin it!!
> 
> ...


 



:welcome:  Nice glass:bong:


I called that #  its a phone # here:rofl:  asked for Dan.  :rofl:  ok  Im  get high now..see ya around..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


Gotta run  and get my Kids...Ill check in Later..i see some Huge plants over in the outdoor  section..see ya later:bong:


oh  here  i forgot my  dues....1/4 lb  should last yall  a few hrs  huh?/eh?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> oh, UK, where do ou get 'thin' papers, Spain perhaps?


 


goodevening painterdude ,,i get them everywhere anywhere ,,,garage ,,newsagents ,,grocery store ,,,headshops ,,they are readily avaialble 

sorry ozzy ,i took my :tokie: and had to :bolt : heres some now tho :tokie::tokie:

4u goodevening ,:bong:
hello tc bud ,,:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

oops sorry Dman welcome to the BHC 

:48: :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

:watchplant: :bong: :ciao: .....kick back friday.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:  :tokie: :bolt:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC...:bong:
> 
> 
> Gotta run  and get my Kids...Ill check in Later..i see some Huge plants over in the outdoor  section..see ya later:bong:
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2009)

:joint::joint:Ozzy catching up Been a long day. :bong::bong:

SM send that cake this way hopefully you are using cannabutter:hubba:

:bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie: for any and all have a ball


----------



## Roguetoker (Aug 28, 2009)

Is this the Stuck Up members, what is yourall's problem wanting to see a picture of a ******* bong just to post that's bull ****


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

Roguetoker said:
			
		

> Is this the Stuck Up members, what is yourall's problem wanting to see a picture of a ******* bong just to post that's bull ****


 



Here let me show ya the door....:ignore: 




:bong:


----------



## Roguetoker (Aug 28, 2009)

like you could


----------



## Roguetoker (Aug 28, 2009)

what happen bigboy u :cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> oh, I gave the kid who delivered my fire wood, some buds from last year....and a 30 power jeweler's loop for his upcoming grow.....he just bought a small house with a giant outbuilding that he is turning into a grow room.....he just got some Trainwreck little girlies and is all excited to try out his light system...nice kid, been out here for three years now delivering wood for his dad.....thank god for sweet people......pee-dude
> 
> oh, UK, where do ou get 'thin' papers, Spain perhaps?


 



Painter...I would be carefull who ya give to..I know ya heart is right  but  im sorry  that kid that delivered the firewood may  say something to his buddy..and ...well ...just looking out for ya friend..wanna see ya comeing in for long times..take care and be safe....oh  and stay dry down there..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

Roguetoker said:
			
		

> what happen bigboy u :cry:


 


ok  i see ya dont wanna leave..maybe ya need a bong...but this here is members only..and its Friday night..come back  tomarrow..Thats when i like to fight..untill then  take care and be safe  KID


----------



## Roguetoker (Aug 28, 2009)

bong are 4 u who can't smoke real weed you bunch of ******* pantyweights


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Roguetoker said:
			
		

> bong are 4 u who can't smoke real weed you bunch of ******* pantyweights


 
Jeez, people really get their undies in a bunch online.. I never understood that.. 

Get over yourself Rogue.. 

Goodnight Bhc!!!

:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:










:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

pantyweights??

hahahahaha......

Welcome to the bhc....lets see yer piece!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> Jeez, people really get their undies in a bunch online.. I never understood that..
> 
> Get over yourself Rogue..
> 
> ...


 


Good night* Hoppfrog*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> pantyweights??
> 
> hahahahaha......
> 
> Welcome to the bhc....lets see yer piece!!!


 

Yeah..probly  in his  pantys:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Welcome to the bhc....lets see yer piece!!!


 



:rofl:  *Mom*..why you allways wanna see  guys  piece:giggle:  Happy Friday *Mom*:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: *Mom*..why you allways wanna see guys piece:giggle: Happy Friday *Mom*:bong:


 
Do we know for sure its a dude?????    Talkin about panties makes me think its a girl who ran out of clean ones and needs to do her laundry....bwahahahahaha.

Evenin 4u and ducky....ukgirl, tcbud, ozzy, hoppy, astro, benny and anyone else I am forgetting.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 28, 2009)

*goodevening SM ,,,

i think your thinking to much :giggle:

:bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening SM ,,,*
> 
> *i think your thinking to much :giggle:*
> 
> *:bong::bong:*


 
yer probably right...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 29, 2009)

god, i love comming off a long night of work,
getting home ripping the bong and pulling out my little 20x
eye piece to look at these glorious trichs. ive got some frosty
frosty jack, and some very very fine ultimate indica. :stoned:
just makes me realize how much i love weed


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2009)

Evening *Smokin* :ciao: BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> god, i love comming off a long night of work,
> getting home ripping the bong and pulling out my little 20x
> eye piece to look at these glorious trichs. ive got some frosty
> frosty jack, and some very very fine ultimate indica. :stoned:
> just makes me realize how much i love weed


 



:ciao:   Happy smokeing :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

hey Roguetoker are you a skinhead?


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

UKgirl....I have to drive a long way to get papers.....at our State Liquor Store......but I don't know if they have any 'thin papers'......so, could you help me out here......how about some 'name brands' to look for....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

.....4u2....the kid is totally trustworthy, gave him a stash last year too.....he's a college grad with a MBA from Univ of Oregon and is working for his dad to pay back for all of dad's help.....I just can't live in a world full of mistrust, or at least I have to consider myself a 'good judge of character'

....I don't abide by rule number one either.....don't show your plants to ANYONE......

....I am vulnerable to being ripped off.....IF I AM NOT HOME.....I am almost always home.....got nothing else to do except BE HOME.....remember, haven't worked since 1989......yea for me

.....and I have a bear instead of a dog....NOT

.....anyways, thanks for caring and I will be more careful if needed....pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

tc....just giving you some good thoughts


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

OK....this is important only because it involves two new pieces of art....
does anybody know if Hick is a member of the Bongers and what's his number if he is?

this is all about a 'post' from last week that I made about Hick going into the Marijuana Joint Rolling Hall of Fame.....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

64f and and suppose to be partly sunny.

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2009)

:fly: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :fly:

ugly lookin out here duck.
 nice cool mornin tho!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:

Raining right now...gonna go chase those King salmon this morning:clap:  wish me Luck


*Painter*...:aok:  Hick  has not become member yet  he dont smoke these nasty Bongs:rofl:  I think maybe cuzz he cant clean one correctly:giggle:  But i hear he can roll a mean  Fatty..

*Duck*..Im glad to hear Party sunny..better then partly cloudy..Here :bong:  lets get this saturday started right :bong:


*Zip*..How the EDIT  are you?have a wonderful day



*UKgirl*..16 days..well  15  4u:heart:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey :ciao: *4u2sm0ke* :ciao:

That is the only way to start a Saturday.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2009)

:bong:   okay  aint daylight yet..but



Gone Fishing :ciao:


see ya all tonight..be good..and if ya cant be good......




Be good at it:bong:


still hitting it  *Duck*  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2009)

Have a great time hitting it :bong1: *4u2sm0ke* and catch the big one today. Everyday is a great day when you can go fishing. 

I know I will be hitting it :bong1: all day. The body does not want to function today.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Good fishing to you *4u*,  excitement counting down for *Uk*girl, *Painter* try some Zig Zag Ultra Thin papers...they are my fave now.  *Duck*, hit it agian, the body will wake up at some point or go back to sleep.

And.....
I always thot it was panty waist....it is panty weight?  :rofl: What does the weight of a panty have to do with anything?  ( this is where the lightbulb is sposed to come on, the weight of the panty is light.... ergo... light weight? )  A lifetime of miss pronouncing a cut down..:hairpull: dang....tcbud has not always had hearing problems....I thank the maker I found this mistake out before I went into the great beyond :fly: .  I will change my vocabulary today.  Learn something new every day. 

:bong:  on dudes and dudettes....Have a great Saturday All.:ciao: 
That would include everyone who reads these words.

I want to go fish  ....I get to drive today instead, but at the end of that road is Honey  .


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mornin BHC....    I had quite an experience lastnight after eating a magical cookie that I got yesterday in San Francisco !  I have never gone where I was lastnight, pretty interesting tho !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2009)

OH yes Chris, eating is a whole nother land......

Good morning...thot you were fishing today?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi tc, yes a very different experience !  Im pretty sure I ate more than I should have ?  eventually I just went to bed because I didnt even recognize the inside of my own home anymore !  

 Yes im still gonna fish today, I had to many things to do thismorning, so im gonna catch the evening fish !


----------



## 420benny (Aug 29, 2009)

Mornin' BHCers. Guess I missed some drama last night? Too bad. Going to erect my new stealth frame over my little area today. Good day to work outside, cool and cloudy.Good luck fishing everybody.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2009)

Morning BHC!

Damn, I feel like doing something today....like going away for a short lil trip somewhere.  Wonder if I can convince my friend to come with me.  Then I could smoke and drink in peace.  

I am lovin all the fam being gone during the weekdays now.  But the weekends are a ***** and I am already sick of everyone...lmfao!!!


----------



## astrobud (Aug 29, 2009)

hello bhc, i see i missed some stuff last night, i was just chillin but what a fool. prolly banned by now anyhow. its 90 and partly cloudy and im off early, its like death valley at the shop. i have a fantasy football team to draft tonight, ill stop by after in the mean time lets pass these around :bong1: :bong1: im going m/c riding. have a great day all


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> UKgirl....I have to drive a long way to get papers.....at our State Liquor Store......but I don't know if they have any 'thin papers'......so, could you help me out here......how about some 'name brands' to look for....


 
sorry painterdude ,,,,

rizzla (silver) ,,OCB,s ,RIPS and ZIGZAgs 

4u hope they are biting and the countdown has begun :heart:

tc enjoy your weekend :hubba:

sm ,,chris ozzy benny duck ,astro ,,have a wonderful weekend :bong::bong:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 29, 2009)

hi again, heres a funny pic to get you through the day.

View attachment 128884
 no its not my dog its just funny""


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 29, 2009)

*:rofl: cool pic astro ,,,


ohh i need another :bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi again, heres a funny pic to get you through the day.
> 
> View attachment 128884
> no its not my dog its just funny""


 
That is a dedicated trecky dog.....
You shor that aint your dog?


----------



## painterdude (Aug 29, 2009)

.....well, it's almost NOON here on the coast and the SUN is out

....UKgirl.....thanks, tc PM'd me with the Zig Zag info

....does anybody care that the RogueToker has silenced himself?

4u2....thanks for the info on Hick's membership and this is to HONOR his joints....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2009)

Enjoy the sun Painter...and as always, I sho enjoy your art work and sense of humor.

Tho I didnt see him roll it, Hicks Joint was mighty fine. 

BIU BHC and stay between the ditches!


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 29, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, quick question! I didn't want to start a thread just to ask where I can buy a good magnifying glass! Any ideas?? Thanks!

:48:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 29, 2009)

Radio Shack, electronics supply stores and sewing shops. Those  also have awesome choices for scissors. I found some cool titanium ones on sale for ten bucks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2009)

Howdy everyone!!

Went to lunch at a yummy thai place then to a chick store (lol) for a little retail therapy.  Dropped her off then went to a liquor store for margarita makings.  I didnt realize my mix had the tequila in it already and I bought a seperate bottle of Quervo Gold and tripple sec...whoops.  I need to have a party or something.  

So nice to have mj back in my life.  I have such a nice pleasant feeling right now.

Here's a few for my fav bongers!!

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:fly:


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Y'all!

Stopping in to catch a few tokes. Feeling grateful for good people who supplied me with killer herb for pain control. Overjoyed to have enough to be able to use it for fun, too. A real unexpected treat. 

My hermie harvest is sure smokeable, but not so good for pain control and it tastes a bit like alfalfa. Hoping next harvest is an improvement. But, everyone has to have a first grow experience, right?

It'll be fun to try to do it better, bigger, stickier. 

Got a Da Buddha vaporizer yesterday! Finally--I've been saving up for many months. Planned to get ripped last night. Had herb all nicely chopped fine, opened box to assemble it, and--ohhh, noooo. Glass Wand was missing. BIG bummers.

Emailed customer service. I'm sure they will send one immediately--my order arrived in two days. 

I've read several times that they have very responsive customer service folks, one reason I chose Da Buddha over other highly recommended vapes. Many of them looked good; hard choice to make. DaBuddha just looked a little more versatile, and they carry some cool custom glass wands and stuff you can order later on. Pricey little suckers, but works of art and I imagine really fun to study with a righteous buzz. 

Also, the Da Buddha comes with a really thickly padded, well made hemp carrying case. Looks strong enough that I could drop the unit in it from the rooftop and bet it wouldn't break. Okay, maybe I wouldn't make book on that but, just sayin'.... 

For the last couple of years, I've been using a very cheap glass globe vape without temp control, a pitiful unit that leaks smoke and is impossible to use efficiently. But I can just about see the potential for how good a better vape can be. I'm stoked! Hope I'll soon be smoked...

Wish I could hang out in the BHC more often, but I'm glad I can still check in once in a while. This has a bit of a challenging past few months pain wise, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. This is GOOD! I need to be strong and healthy for growing season #2. 

Thinking about the myriad of smoking devices available today, and how back in the 60's, I don't remember many people using pipes at all. Just smoking doobies. 

Just wondered--anyone have a DaBuddha vaporizer? Any advice? Tips?

Be good, everyone. Nice to see your smilin' Avatars again. 
Mom, can you upload me some of that Cuervo now? 
Painter, I know you're real careful about who you tell, so I'm sure you put your trust in this young fellow for a reason. It was real nice of you to get him started. A very cool "welcome to the neighborhood!"

UKG, I can hardly wait to read what you think of USA. People are going to be all over you, girl, with that cute accent. 
Benny, what would I do without all your helpful tips? You have saved me so much work...TC, I'm missing you! 4U2, you're a lucky boy, son. Take good care of UKG and toke one for me.  Everyone, waving at ya!


----------



## painterdude (Aug 30, 2009)

tc....thanks for the comment about the art.......appreciate it
mojave......the 'kid' is 27.....and he got his 'trainwreck starts' from a friend...all we did was discuss his grow room, lights,remodeling his new house and how much his dad has helped him out
4u2...hi friend up north....when does she land on the West Coast?
UKgirl.....enjoy the nice weather when you get here
.....and.....cut down an eight footer....was in the way....afraid it was going to do something like turn Hermie on me.....hardly and hairs on it, just a bunch of big sun leaves and long, stringy branches.....didn't look anything like the others in the greenhouse which are well on their way enjoying the feminine lifestyle....have four left now....and there is still one that is questionable and I am keeping an eye on it every day now....I would be real happy with just four girls putting on giant buds (fingers crossed)......pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi again, heres a funny pic to get you through the day.
> 
> View attachment 128884
> no its not my dog its just funny""


 


:rofl:  Thanks astro..to funny:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 30, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

Good to see ya mojavemama and :clap: on your new purchase and ill be sure to give ya a report 

painterdude funny artwork  and rain or shine ill enjoy 
ok its afternoon her ,,miserable and time for a biu session ,,,any one in ?
:bong::bong::bong:
*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

57f and overcast, there is a cool breeze in the air.

BIU BHC:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:   sorry didnt make it back in last night..Got in late..didnt catch the King..We did manage to catch a sand shark in crab pot tho:rofl:  No one wanted to take out:giggle:  so  I grab it with death grip and flug overboard...we di get 6 crab..seen some good views  just shareing a few with ya..  Tall ships  start world Parade  Next weekend..one was comeing in  ..drove up next  and yelled..then they fired a blank outta cannon..scred crap  outta me..


*Ukgirl*...:15 days :heart:

*Chris *where your update?  you didnt drop you cam in Lake did ya 


*Mojave*....I most certainly will..and these Amercans better stand back:chuck::chuck:  i got some BoyZ  here ready to get rowdy:lama:



*Painterdude*...She touches USA soil..Sept.14..:yay:  so the 15th  her and Ill be shareing my bong for the first time .  Im so Glad she PM  Me  nearly 2 yrs ago..  ill let her go into detail on that..as Im not good with  those..Im so excited..take care and be safe my friend




*Hoppy*....Radio shack  best bet  12 dollars  Hand held  with light..works great for me



*tc*..i thaught waist all me life too



*Duck*..thanks..I enjoy it ..



Okay everyone..gonna go chase those Kings again..hope to catch one today..gonna go diffrent part puget sound..temps today  77f  and clear..Have a wonderfull day..ill check in later


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 30, 2009)

*


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


Painterdude...She touches USA soil..Sept.14.. so the 15th her and Ill be shareing my bong for the first time . Im so Glad she PM Me nearly 2 yrs ago.. ill let her go into detail on that..as Im not good with those..Im so excited..take care and be safe my friend

Click to expand...

* 

*:shocked:4U you gonna make me wait a whole day before ya share :giggle:*

*i love the shark ,,,cool pics  *
*have a great day fishing ,,,,may the catch be plentiful :heart:*

*time also for me to :bolt: *

*i ll leave these up :bong::bong::bong: :48: for u ozzy *


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC..... *

*Nice pic's 4u    !   I didnt end up going yesterday, to many chores on the honey do list  *
*But me and the father inlaw are gonna go try and get a few stripers out of the river this evening !*

*Uk....  so you are comming to the states ?*

* Breakfast time BHCers  !!!!   Lets  BUI   :bong: *


----------



## White Owl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey EVERYONE 

I've been on a sewage vacation! HA HA   

Where I live they had the septic tank pump out of service over the weekend nd the entire RV Park dumped under my trailer! :holysheep: :rant: 
Everyone is invited over for a BBQ yeah cuz it was sitting in the sewage too! LOL

The Bong was running full time around here boy! Oh and candles, air freshners, Glade breeze, and incense. LOL It didn't help!!!!!!!!! It is now drying up and I can at least go outside for a bit, but now we have flies!!!!!


BONG IT UP!  :bong1: :bong1: on some South Humbolt Purple


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2009)

Ewwww whiteowl, glad it was you and not me.    Hopefully you'll dry out soon.

My fam is leaving at 4:30pmish!!  That means break out the bong.  Its been a while!!!!!  

But it also means I gotta fiend for myself at dinnertime.  

Lets see...its 1 30 now....3 hrs to go...hehehehe!!!

Have great daze everyone.


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, Smoking Mom, you're welcome to come over or a BBQ at our house... Whats on the menu??? Roasted turds with a urine gravy... mmmmBOY! LMAO!!
We're watering it down, so its not drying up over here. So freakin nasty!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok...White Owl and Alice In Wonderland are related????  I am a lil slow.

I know nil about septic tanks....we live in the city and have regular type plumbing...

We did have one when I was a little kid and we had a farm with a trailor on it.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 30, 2009)

...UKgirl....thanks for digging the art....always appreciated
...4u2...a shark in your crab pot?.....I would have weird dreams about that day
.....tc.....I am always thinking good thoughts about you and am wondering if California is deciding to BURN Los Angeles this year?
....Alice...howdy to you from the painterdude......am going to edit myself about your BBQ choices.....very funny babe, very funny.....
....made contact with some old artist friends in Germany last night, or early in the AM.....we will join them for five days in late October....they offered to make reservations for us in a German hotel nearby their studio and gallery...haven't been over there for five years, can't wait...does anybody know if the Boeing 747 is the big one?.....we come back on one of those monsters.....way too many seats....which means way too many weird people
....Hick....you got my vote to the Hall of Fame....
...so enjoy your Sunday bonger dudes and dudettes....am now hitting an old bud from Hubolt County that was a gift from a red headed long haired heavily bearded family man.....pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 30, 2009)

.....hey Server dudes....I want my THANKS back...how come it's taking you guys sooooooooooooooooo long?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2009)

Greetings folks!!

I am feeling great.  And I found an excellent place to stash my bong out on the deck...most excellent.  

Havin good daze?

Ozzy disappeared....

Hellooooooo?

Who wants em?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks *Mom  *I do..:bong:


No  Kings today my friends..but *4u2 *got crabs again:giggle:

*Wise owl*....sorry  about you home..and on thet Ill pass on that BBQ..you too *Alice in Wonderland*..I wish ya  the best..

*duck*.. 3 more Ladies now  6-7  ..1 left...I planted all 5 in ground  and one Im vegging  and gponna take 6 clones from here this week sometime..

*painterdude*...yeah  shark in there..do you crab at all?  I just started..so that was freaky to me..also  had a huge crab  hanging on to bottom of cage when pulling up..he was way to big to fit threw crab door..wiss i had  net   handy..take care and be safe

*Chris*...how did you and Father inlaw do?


have a wonderful night everyone..gonna go spend some time with  me Little *UkgirL*:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Uk.... so you are comming to the states ?



:yay: yes :yay:

goodevening SM ,,
Alice and whiteowl ,,my sympathies are with you ,,but ill pass on the bbq :giggle:
painterdude,,goodevening and i miss the thanks button also ,but this faster MP much more prefered 
4u :heart:

time to biu :bong::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 30, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Hi girl! I am with you and passing on the barbecue. How's everybody doing? Sure is starting to feel like fall here. Time to roll one, or lie and say "Let's all BIU" LMAO
edit: I just had my first "server busy " message since the thank you change. I was posting a new thread in Harvesting and it took 3 tries to go through. In case anyone cares. Oh, and if any of you are god at hanging and drying, I need help here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46612


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 30, 2009)

*goodevening Benny 

here grab this :48: im just finnishing rolling up  another 
and heres a few for the table 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Sharks cool 4u....nice crab.

Sewers a bummer WO, Pew, Pew.  Oh my....

Good Night BHC.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 57f

*4u2sm0ke* When does crab season close?


----------



## astrobud (Aug 31, 2009)

good morn bhc. its raining here so i guess ill just do bongers and do some house things. i knew it was going to rain today so i cut the grass yesterday. whiteowl sorry about the stinky situation. hey buddy luv i see you watching that plant, how are ya?are you better now sm, hope your not still having issues. hey duck the temp here has dropped 20f here sense yesterday, only 72 here and rain. keep on crabin 4u. lets pass this around :ccc: have a great day all


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 31, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

bank holiday here ,,and :yay: its sunny ,,*

4u :heart:

tc :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Today is the last day of Meteorogical Summer!  I cant hardly beleive that.  :banana: :banana:  

87f forecast for today, it will be hotter than that in my cage.  51f when I got up this morning.

*Painter*, looks to me like LA is burning up too.  Glad to hear you got the four girls. :clap: 

*Duck*, I always thot that months with no "R"s were the months that crab season was closed.  Since August has no "R"s and 4u is crabbing, I prolly got that backwards.

Good so see you *Mojave,* so nice to hear you got your vape..... 

*White Owl*, and *Alice*...Clean up your act!.  Just kidding....pew again pew, what an "un" adventure!

Yes...*Ozzio*, where are you?

Nice to hear you got a good Hiding Place for that Bong *SM*, lets sneak out there and have a puffa later?.

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

No hard hits for me till later this afternoon, but smok'em if you got'em.  Gonna be a Beautiful Day! :aok:


----------



## astrobud (Aug 31, 2009)

morn tc, hows your bike doing? we went out sat and everything was fine, got to logans road house, had supper and still fine so we stop at the local watering hole on the way home, have a beer and go to leave turn on the key hit the button and it went dead, everything. lucky for me a friend was there and happend to have his trailer with him and he brought us home.i think its just a dead short in the batt, hope thats all it is. im done :rant: i need to go to the store while the rain has let up.later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:



Return to work this morning:cry:  well atleast im m-f:yay:  and next weekend is 3 days off..

_*Duck*_..season here ends dec31...there are days that certain areas  are closed so be sure to read your area..


*tcbud*..that  "R"  in month  has something to do with something..I just dont remember what yet..it will come to me..have a great day


*astro*...Thanks  I will:aok:


*Ukgirl*..You  Rock My litttle worl:heart:



*ozzy*...where the edit are you?  Hope ya are okay..


have a great day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> morn tc, hows your bike doing? we went out sat and everything was fine, got to logans road house, had supper and still fine so we stop at the local watering hole on the way home, have a beer and go to leave turn on the key hit the button and it went dead, everything. lucky for me a friend was there and happend to have his trailer with him and he brought us home.i think its just a dead short in the batt, hope thats all it is. im done :rant: i need to go to the store while the rain has let up.later


 


I can take that bike off you hands my friend..no worries..ill take care of it:aok:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

*Astro*, sad to say the only action the bike has had, is me putting a new cover on it.  Next weekend tho, prolly a trip over to the coast....
Sorry to hear bout the electrical problem.  I saw a new model of the Royal Star Tour Delux yesterday.  Check it out....looks beyond comfortable.  Arm rests? Driver Back Rest? Drink holders?....hum..it has been too long since I been paying attention to bikes...lol.

Here you go *4u*, someone just left this bike outside a building....lined up with about ten others....I snapped this thinking of comparing the old, ours, with the newer.  I think ours looks nicer, cleaner anyway.  The days of "if it aint chrome...paint it black" are over.

Four day weekend next week for us.:banana: :banana: :banana: ...Friday NO work...oh yes..might be a triple play next weekend.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

*tcbud* ...I thought the saying was " only eat seafood in the months that have a R in them". :confused2:

*4u2sm0ke* We don't have crabs here just crayfish. The only goofy law/requirement we have is on East side of a certain pier you are allowed 30 perch and on the west side you are only allowed 25. Oh had they do close the lake at the Army firing range.

Getting the GR prepped 

BIU BHC:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2009)

*tcbud*..thanks..I dont care for that kind either..Im sorry its too much forme..Im a simple kinda guy..thanks for snapping that shot 4us..looks cool

*Duck*..good morning..I think your right..but  shell fish..I am not sure either:rofl:  we gonna get to the Bottom of this ..Nice..yeah  they lots of guidelines we have to fallow..How do they tell if ya caught yours from east or west side?  my grow room is  ready i think...did ya catch up there i found 3 more female Bubbas..thats 6-7 now:yay:  have 5 in ground now  and vegging one for clones..how are these on stress?  I wanna take 6 clones at once from mine..should i kill her after  or place ger outside..i hate to get a hermie with these..


ok  Hittting here at 7am  :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Duck, The months with no "R"s indicate colder ocean temps, (in my neck of the woods anyway) as all summer months May - August have no "R"s.  I thot Crab molted in the summer.....but 4u is taking crab.  Maybe is different more north you go?

That rule on the dock must be a kick for Fish and Game to enforce...lol.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

4u, get a set of the Fishing Regs and put it in the Reading room, get the glasses out or magnify glass and read on....I think that is where our copy is currently.  I dont think the rules for crab change much season to season.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Morning all,, I got abducted Fri night and endup in Cedar Point riding rollercoaster all day Sat & Sun. Got told I was not allowed to smoke "cigs" on the Fairus wheel by the ride operator unless I shared. I did and he would leave the ride running til I sigaled my doobie was done. The best thing was the line were not as long as I figured they would be.That who my weekend went Ride rollercoaster get high or fairus wheel repeat. 

Now back to our regulary schedule BIU session
:bong1::bong::bong1::bongin::bong1::bong::bongin: :bong1:eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Whats up BHC ...?*
*I hope everyone had a good weekend !  As for me.... well not even a bite yesterday  :confused2:  but we did catch a good buzz ! we smoked a couple    :tokie: ... :joint: and had a nice BBQ afterwards, so it was a good day despite no fish !  *

*I have a busy week, starting a big remodel and finishing one as well, so I will be popping in and out when I can !  Everone have a good day and BUI...  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2009)

I always heard you shouldn't eat raw oysters in months with no R.

astro- yes I am feeling a lot better.  And no more seizures, knock on wood.  I see the neurologist on Weds.  Gotta get up early.  Oh joy!!!  

tc- I like your bike better too.

ozzy- how fun!!  Hope you didn't puke on any of the rides.  

ukgirl- gettin excited?

4u, excited?

chris- not even any bites???

ducky- I want your cooler weather.  I am so excited about Sept.  Hopefully no more 100 degree days here...crossing fingers.  

Hope you all have great daze!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2009)

No, SM no barfing here watched a few holla at "EEaaaarrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllll":giggle: Think I 'm gonna go up again before the season ends their new rides are worth the trip. GF and her GF had free tickets and hotel room. 

4u watch that European girl they are out for your                                                                                            


Bud

Have a great Day I'm off to :rant: doctors office with mom.

Be happy, healthy and onrey eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Ozzy isn't the Raptor wild..what a ride..No biu on that ride:rofl:

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

*tcbud * ...Yes that is where our dollars go, to pay some _yahoo_ to sit there and see what side of the river you are fishing, but I do not know what happens if you move from one side to the other :rofl: These yahoos are the same ones that want us fishermen to watch for illegal boat crossings. :rofl:

*4u2sm0ke*...I used these same bubbas for our candy grow. That little girl went thru some stress. Not watered, constant light fluctuations, dumped over numerous time. My main bubbas' are as stress free as I can make them and have not gotten any hermies(knocking on wood). No light leeks but have nute burned them a little bit. I am extremely careful with these. On my outdoor bubbas nothing but buds so far, will keep ya posted. Been working with clones since the first batch.....Congrats on the girls:woohoo:...Not to sure on the RRRR thing just what I have heard, not sure if it is truth or fiction.

*SmokinMom*...Oh yes it has been great sleeping weather..Forecast is to get to the 80's again for the holiday weekend but with overnight lows in the 50's Been a below average temp summer here.


Biu BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I always heard you shouldn't eat raw oysters in months with no R.
> 
> astro- yes I am feeling a lot better. And no more seizures, knock on wood. I see the neurologist on Weds. Gotta get up early. Oh joy!!!
> 
> ...


 
*Goodevening SM ,,,i heard that also about oysters *

*and yes im soooooooooo excited  *

*but how about my weather SM ??? i wake up its sunshine ..get to the water park and heavens opened goodjob i dont mind rain ,,even if dressed for summer  *


*


			
				4u2 said:
			
		


Ukgirl..You Rock My litttle worl:heart:
		
Click to expand...

**touche :heart:  *

*TC i can see ya and ozzy if ya dont mind we still like to be called english/British  :ignore: here grab this :48: see english/british girls share ,,lol *

*ok heres some for the table :bong1::bong2::bong:*


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Afternoon all!! 
It has been such a wonderful and beautiful day here today! Currently about 73 degrees F. 
Brought my laptop out here and let my little one run around 

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  Take one, Pass it around!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2009)

Afternoon BIU Session Now In Progress :bong::bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1:

:48::tokie::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is some green for the page
These are some of the purps


BIU BHC :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Duck. BUI and get your evening started :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

:shocked: 4u your in trouble now, european girls are out for a good time, english/British are looking for a green card.:laugh: :heart: UK :48:

Hoppy and the next in line :bong1::bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Tastey lookin', mighty fine bud you got there Ducky....

Ozzio, glad you made it back, that ferris wheel must have been a real kick in the pants.  I love carnival rides...mostly, as long as they do not go upside down for too long.

Got bong here, got weed on plate, got lighter.....
Lets all 
BIU.....then think bout some dinner/nibbling/monchies.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 31, 2009)

hi all. i love to ride roller coasters ozzy, havent been in 3 summers though. duck i must say you have it going on. tc those bikes ride real nice just a bit much for me and 4u if i decide to sell ill let you know its gonna get about 58f tonight and maybe some more rain, wow what a difference . bong hits on me:bong1: :bong1: .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 31, 2009)

*ok on the 420 somewhere 

BIU bhcers 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks tc, Ozzy, and Astrobud. Now if only they would hurry up

Time to BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

*Happy 4:20 *:ciao:* Bucharest, Romania :ciao:*

*BIU*

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 31, 2009)

*:holysheep:  i wondered what was happening to my pumpkins and plants ,,they were slowly  dissapering over night :rofl:  i think i found the culprits  






ohh i definatley need another :48: 

*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

ewwwwwww
.......
edit[........

G'night each and every one o ya.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey *BHC !*
I just :lama: rolled in from work and Im ready for a few   :bong: :bong: :bong: 
Monday's *SUCK  !*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Just BIU for a little longer * chris1974* and everything will be alright.

:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey whats up pc, how in the heck are ya man ?  Here :bong1: join me, its been a helluv a day !:joint:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh.... BTW, the ducks nest is lookin fabulous man !  It reminded me of   heaven on earth


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2009)

BIU everybody the server giving y'll headaches? IIt is here big time good night


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nite Ozzy......:ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

Howdy gang! Ditto on the lousy Monday. I won't go there. Hey girl, lovely snails. THE MOST FUN OF ALL IS SQUEEZING THEM BETWEEN YOUR THUMB AAND FINGER UNTIL THEY EXPLODE. Manly US girls do that. You should practice so you will fit in. I will save you some. Stop on by.LMAO and watch out for benny tonight. I am mean!! and evil     and a brat    and I should light this world's ugliest J and see if it changes my mood. 
Hick, I will leave a light on. Stop by and show me how to roll, please.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say :ciao: 

Bored out of my mind.. not tired enough to goto bed..

how is everyone this evening??

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

:ciao: Hi Hoppyfrog ...... Im bored too, and my wife is really annoyed at me and giving me mean looks cause I wont get off the computer and hang out with her ?   

So whats good ?


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 31, 2009)

aww poor thing.. i usually cant get my hubby off the comp.. he is usually playing his games.. 

Just watching the Country Music Festival on TV.. LOOOOVE my country music!! 

Dont get in trouble Chris! Us women can hurt with the stare!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> So whats good ?




Its all good When you can BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


No server problems here


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy 4:20 :ciao:*Bangui, Central African Republic* :ciao:

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I better boogie..... she just gave me this look  :huh: and im pretty sure this is what she's thinkin:angrywife: ......          L8888888R !


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2009)

That's NOT music hoppyfrog.  

Crappy day for me as well.  Grrrrr, sucks being stuck between a rock in a hard place, especially with no family support......anyone wanna trade families???

Haven't smoked yet today....damn.  Maybe thats where my problem lies.

Kinda creepy- never have I had all this anger in me.  Kinda scary. 

I know.....must get butt back to the gym.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2009)

[q

*painterdude*...yeah  shark in there..do you crab at all?  I just started..so that was freaky to me..also  had a huge crab  hanging on to bottom of cage when pulling up..he was way to big to fit threw crab door..wiss i had  net   handy..take care and be safe


4u2......well, when I first came to Oregon I crabbed allot with wife number two, her sister, her sister's boy-friend and his friends....they were from Georgia and made moon-shine from Peaches so we would have a Crab Feast with some god-awful tasting white lightning......and then they would get so wasted and start drinking the crab juices from the innards....yuk

There are allot of fishermen who crab for a living around here....sometimes the storms will bury their crab pots with sand, kill all the catch and ruin their day retrieving their pots....the tourists crab off the boat basis's dock but they don't catch allot.....seems the best crabbing is out in the bay and you need a boat like yours....my neighbor goes out when he needs crab and always limits out....and Oregon requires a license now to crab....

and the net was a real life saver huh?  got ya a biggie, that makes your day friend.....nice catch......pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2009)

Crappy day for me as well.  Grrrrr, sucks being stuck between a rock in a hard place, especially with no family support......anyone wanna trade families???
NO MOM......I HATE TEXAS.....DROVE ACROSS IT AND NEVER LIKED IT SINCE....BUT AUSTIN IS OK


Kinda creepy- never have I had all this anger in me.  Kinda scary. 
Who wants an angry old lady...Mine is usually mellow and makes coffee for me every morning

 I know.....must get butt back to the gym. [/quote]
How big is it?
Belonged to a gym once and hated the guy who could run on the tread mill for hours and he ran like he was in a track meet......and he stunk like a gym bag full of old tennis shoes and rotten socks


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2009)

Its not that big....  Last year I was about 55lbs heavier.  

It sure was a great stress reliever....and I am stressed and havent been in a month or 2....

Tomorrow I will make a point of going while the cleaning lady is here.

Or not....


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

YOOOO!!!!!  

I cleaned her up and am goin to take a toke with yall!!!!!
:bong:


----------



## White Owl (Sep 1, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok...White Owl and Alice In Wonderland are related???? I am a lil slow.
> 
> I know nil about septic tanks....we live in the city and have regular type plumbing...
> 
> We did have one when I was a little kid and we had a farm with a trailor on it.


Yes SM we are related. 
Alice in Wonderland is my daughter. We live and grow together and we are both Medicinal users. 

We are in the country but they have put lines to the city sewer for this park. However, they have to pump from the septic system out to the city lines and the pumps burnt up from old age. Unfortunately having the last space at the back of the park is only great when those pumps are working. We are drying out but I water it down everyday. I think it is best to get it soaked in before the rains come, that way when we flood out from that it wont be mixed with sewage. 
It was a mess gotta hit the bong just thinking about it.

:bong: pass it around

OK everyone I get it nobody wants to have a BBQ with us. Our feelings are hurt. NOT

 We are taking a drive tomorrow just to get out of here for a bit as well.


----------



## White Owl (Sep 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:holysheep: i wondered what was happening to my pumpkins and plants ,,they were slowly dissapering over night :rofl: i think i found the culprits  *
> 
> *View attachment 129158
> View attachment 129159
> ...


 
Hey UK Girl I would gladly trade you problems! I will clean up your slugs and you can take care of my sludge? HA HA  

Put some salt around the base of your plants that will teach em.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 57f

BIU 2 for Tuesdays :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> [q
> 
> *painterdude*...yeah shark in there..do you crab at all? I just started..so that was freaky to me..also had a huge crab hanging on to bottom of cage when pulling up..he was way to big to fit threw crab door..wiss i had net handy..take care and be safe
> 
> ...


   Yuk  painterdude...Thats nasty..i dont care how drunk i get i would never drink inners..have a good day my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...good morning  Ill take my two


:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

:ciao:   *BHC*....Im  starting page 420:yay:  thats a call for celibration:bong:


77f  some sun :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

:ciao:   *UKGIRL*....13 days  :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

GREEN  4  PAGE


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC  !  *
*WOW..  4U, that is a nice Christmas tree farm you have there !    *
*What are those, Nobel Fir ?   :smoke1: *


----------



## 420benny (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, nice plants 4u!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy #420 page!

Good Morning BHC!

*First day of Meteorogical Fall*!  Calendar Summer may not be over, but she is over to me......September Starts Fall, always has.

Good to see all you Early Birds......

excellent green 4u...
looks like counting down time....
We gonna be singing
4u and UKgirl Sitting in a Tree? Soon?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Cow  :batman: who would have figured we make it to 420:holysheep: :rofl:

I am in on the celebration with you *4u2sm0ke*,Lets all BIU :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:




Nice garden too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 2, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

:holysheep: it has took over 16 hr to get back on here ,

little ones first day back in school over here ,so time to wake n bake ,,early once more  

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 2, 2009)

*4u :heart:your garden is looking mighty fine 

 down to 12 days now :woohoo:*


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 2, 2009)

lol nice! page 420 :2940th_rasta: :smoke1: , lovely garden 4u


----------



## astrobud (Sep 2, 2009)

hi bhc, glad i could make a post on page 420. nice trees 4u. i tryed to get on last night but server issues i guess.  ill fix us all some red berry cherry bong hits:bong1: :bong1:  very tastey and stoney. have a great day all


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Extremely sunny 55f.

Being that a majority of our BHC BIU time was interrupted yesterday due to server issues, I think we should double up today :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2009)

:yay: Ozzy made it on page 420

:bong:for all 

Thanks to the MP team for all there hard work on this great site these are for you all :tokie::bong1::bong::bongin::joint:


----------



## GoNAVY (Sep 3, 2009)

What's going on BHC!?!?!?!????

Been in hiding.   Page 420: THATS AWESOME!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2009)

WB GoNavy!!!  

Hey everyone!  Good Dr appt yesterday.  He says he wont ever get after me for my mj use.    But, he wants me to cut wayyy back on the drinking as it interfers with the seizure meds.  So last night I said goodbye to my Corona w/ limes by drinking 6 of them...lol.

I'll start my meds today at some point.  

Time for bong hits!!!  Who's with me?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2009)

The ones of us who post on pg 420 should get something...hmmmmm, whatever should it be?


----------



## 420benny (Sep 3, 2009)

please post on 420, for 420benny
pheeew, I made it, lol. How has everybody been handling our time out? Anything new and exciting? Killer good weather here. Going to rain this weekend, though.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 3, 2009)

4u2, UKgirl, tc, 420benny, drunk MOM, ozzy, and every other bonger that I don't know,  don't know what to say other than PAGE 420...is a great page to be on....

oh, my cat killed a rabbit last night and the dog, all 12 pounds of him, stole the hind quarters.....he was sooooooooooo proud...

anyways, it's great to communicate

pee-dude

oh, 4u2, they are catching Jack's in the Coquille River and crab licenses are $6.50 in Oregon......does Wash State require a crab license?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 3, 2009)

....and...duck....how could I forget you?.....how are things in the upper mid west?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

bong hits here of some afgoo I took day before yesterday......
since it is virtual, there is enough for everyone!

WELCOME BACK MP!

Welcome Back BHC!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

* Howdy BHC*:ciao:


:woohoo: to being back up and running 


Sunny and 70F

Hey:ciao: tc :ciao::smokinmom::ciao: PainterDude:ciao: GoNavy:ciao:420Benny


BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2009)

:woohoo: *BIU PARTY*:woohoo: :yay: :banana: 

MP's Back Let's all do a bong hit in thanks to MarP:48::bong1:

Listen to the Doc SM alcohol bad , marijuana :aok: 
:bong1::bongin::tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

BIU'ing like its my job:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> BIU'ing like its my job:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
I thot it was your job!  Get to it.....1:bong2: 2:bong2: 3:bong2: 

BIU guys and gals.....:bong2: and :tokie: for those who still do.

:clap:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 3, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :bong:

glad to being able to post and fire again 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 3, 2009)

*painterdude hello and how are you doing ? tc that afgoo was mighty fine,thanks 
smjust keep to the pipe and :cool2: on the doc  4U 10 days :heart:
benny astro and gonavy ,,and everyone else i missed ,,time to BIU

:bong1::bong1::bong1:

*


----------



## astrobud (Sep 3, 2009)

hi, uk, duck, ozzy, tc, sm(glad to hear all is ok)and pee dude, and the rest i missed. wonder what they acomplished while the server was down? weather here is great, 85f and low humiditity . we have some work so maybe i can make some money. 65.00 for a battery for my bike but least thats all it was. bongers on me everyone:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2009)

The guest list for the BIU party
BHC CLUB MEMBERS:

TOA #610
Chatnoir#550
FLAFunk #88
Karmacat #764
Slomo77 #614
Lyfr #71
Bella420 #067
Sir_tokie #013
THE BROTHER'S GRUNT #420
Puffin Afatty #007
4u2smoke #123
Ishnish #042
Piperson #1
nOob grower #69
Dubbaman #666
Larnek #1138
Pussum #212
Allgrownup #008
Juicebox #251
Sebstar #911
Someguy #1977
BlipBlip!! #999
Sportcardiva #777
Gettinggray1964 #37
Old Hippie #59
tn_toker420 #.223
Hiero #4200
HMAN #7.62
The New Girl #00
AID #??
ktownlegand #247
Alienbait #81
Jim Burbon #540
The Effen G #117
that crazy vancouver guy #-1
drostevens #923 
PUFF MONKEY #878
i5am1nsane #IX
megatron #11
Tater #?
MSGE # 421
Neo Drives A Geo #88
DomsCron #3.14
351stang #351
pcduck #1502
Rambler #22
Vandel #187
yumyumbubblegum #024
SmokinMom #8675309
annarko #3.14159
jdmnismo300 #357
mAKo BuDz #355 
MOTOR CITY MADMAN #252
swiftgt #660
houseoftreasure #2265
Cadalamike1 #655321
GoNAVY #609
Mindzeye #2020
ozzydiodude #10080
UKgirl #321
newbud #.410
astrobud #5150
Smokeytimes #003
420Benny #38
bluealein56 #311
White Owl #86
aslan king #7600
cubby # 6+7/8
WHITESTRAINS #193
Intuitive Philosopher #33
zipflip #6156
tcbud #2
Marsrover1 #OU812
Hamster Lewis #1313
meds4me #509
painterdude #369147
Mojavemama #531
Alice in Wonderland #0811
djsmaverick #525
chris1974 #006
greenfriend #9333
oldsman #455
OGKushman s54b32
Her Royal Highness #6996
added 8/30
bigb #426
Dr. Greenbrain #?
MarkyJ #? 
earlmaster09 #2121
HoppyFrog420 #430
dman1234 #7594254
All Mods recieve bribes at door (If you bing shwag you will be banned)

Party on :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The guest list for the BIU party
> BHC CLUB MEMBERS:
> 
> TOA #610
> ...







I made it with :bong1: and weeeeeed



BIU BHC:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys...

Tomorrow bright and early I got to get some blood work done before I eat or drink anything.  May just roll outta bed and go..lol.

Then at 11 45 am theres a lady coming to hook me up to some EEG thing that I do at home for 48 hrs.  Not looking forward to no showers or baths for 48 hrs.  I am gonna be stinking.  P U!!!

Took my 1st pill a few hrs ago.  I feel the same as I did.  So far so good.  It says to be on the look out for some bad skin rash that can be fatal.  

Fun stuff...

Thank goodness I have my pipe.  

Holiday weekend coming up.  That means everyone will be home.  Yay.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

:bong:

Pass....NEXT!


----------



## GoNAVY (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning All...

Let's get this Friday off to a great start.  :bong:

Glad to see I'm on the invite list.  First time I've made any list 

Enjoy this beautiful day, clear skies and 72 

Mom, best of luck with the new regime.
PC, 4U, UK, Ozzy; been too long. Got my hands on some stick NL. Very tasty  Pls pass it 'round.  :bong:

Anyone I missed; :ciao: :bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Sep 4, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> Pass....NEXT!



Thanks Dude, :bong:

NEXT...........


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 58f


Hope ya start doing better SM

Might as well get this holiday weekend started with a *BIU* session

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao:  and good morning from seattle  BHC..:bong:

72..cloudy...shed is officially fired up...4 Purplebud...6 clones taken from Bubba Kush..and 4 or 10 beans popped of the Cali Orange:yay:  and its a 3 day weeekend..we gonna have Fun now..take care and be safe everyone


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2009)

*G'Morning BHC.....*

Have a safe and high weekend!


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 4, 2009)

The site is back ive got my :bong2: and im ready to post


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Hey* *BHC...!   How is everyone thise fine mornin ?*
*My wife told me that I was twice as productive arround the house the last few day while the server was down    imagine that !*
*Its good to be back !   Have a great day everyone and lets ...:bong: BUI....*


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Bhc!
I got my daBuddha vape, and love it! It works so well. 

Gonna be a sweet and high long weekend for me, plus I'm going to be germinating seeds for my winter grow. Oh, winter, hurry. I'm so tired of driving the car with oven mitts on, and very tired of trying to exercise my dogs indoors because it's still too hot to exercise them outside. I'm sure envying all of you who have cooler weather coming in already.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao: BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:

We have had cool weather all summer *mojavemama* people are wondering where summer went. We have had only 2 days in the 90's which is highly unusual. 

Back to the BIU session :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2009)

I am jealous of your weather pc!!!

We had only 2 days in Aug that werent in the 90s or 100s.  A few blissful days of 88 and 89.  

Just waiting on the lady to come and 'wire me up'...then I am gonna write smoke break in the journal she is giving me then go outside and toke.  Will be interesting to see how mj affects my brain waves...

I have a pimple on my chin.  Owww!!!  I am nearly 40....go away!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 4, 2009)

SM, just wear one of Art's foil hats and the report may be "glowing" LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> SM, just wear one of Art's foil hats and the report may be "glowing" LOL


 
:giggle: Good idea....lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey *BHC !  *so I took some new pic's of my girls thismorning, today is day 7 of 12/12 and they are doing great ! I need to figure out my camera so I can get some close ups ! anyways check em out and let me know whatcha think


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao: :woohoo: :bong: :bong: :woohoo::bongin: :joint: :48:  :ciao:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey PCDuck, with your high humidity, and those unbelievably high temps, I guess I sure can't complain. It may be a dry heat here, but blast furnace or sauna bath, fall can't come soon enough for me.

Benny, is it true Art's foil hats transmit radio frequencies, too? 

Smokin'Mom--The good news: Kaopectate dabbed on the pimple will dry it up quickly. The bad news: you'll still get 'em at 60, so don't throw out the Kaopectate.


----------



## RottenTreat (Sep 4, 2009)

This is one of my pieces.........

Nothing fancy but it gets the job done!!

Just cleaned!!!!!!



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2009)

Its beautiful RT, now choose a # that hasn't been selected (page 1, post 2, I think) and email the # to pcduck.  Welcome to the BHC.


----------



## RottenTreat (Sep 4, 2009)

I sure will SmokinMom!!!! and THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice :bong1:..RottenTreat and :welcome: To the BHC :ciao:

Since you just cleaned it we might as well get it dirty with an initiation BIU session:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Just throw your # in your sig so we all know your a member and remember to BIU on the :20


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

Its oooooooooooooooofficial *mojavemama*

1..2...3....BIU:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

RottenTreat said:
			
		

> This is one of my pieces.........
> 
> Nothing fancy but it gets the job done!!
> 
> Just cleaned!!!!!!


 
How did ya load that pic...I aint ever seen one in my quote..useally  just attachment...???


:ciao:  and welcome..Nice and clean..Here let me load it up  4u...Now pass it around..Just dont let *ukgirl*  hold it..she tends to spill it..so  we just hold it 4her:giggle:  well gotta grow now..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *Tel Aviv, Israel*  its 420  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 4, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC ,,,

420 europe biu :bong::bong:

welcome to the bhc rottentreat,,nice bong ,,4u did ya have to tell it was almost within my grasp   :giggle: *


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello BHC...just poppin in to say hi...Smoke some more of that last RRF tonight and wow I feel like I got some dank bud here...I am baked beyond belief....I gotta put this tuff away for special occasions....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

This special  now  *Hampster*:bong:   pass that DANK  on over here


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> This special  now  *Hampster*:bong:   pass that DANK  on over here



Of course I hve to share it with my BHC Buddies....:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2009)

BIU BHC'ers have a good night, day and life

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Here UK :48: you can't break this :tokie:

Hi SM :48: 

4u :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive been working way to much lately *BHC....   *its time for some :bong1: and can someone bring me up to date ? I feel like ive been gone for days :confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

*chris*...ya better check  with wifey,,,be sure you can come play...Ill get ya up to speed..Here:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHC'ers have a good night
> 
> 4u :bong1:


 


Lets BIU  :bong:



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqmNKERNf5o


hey  look i can roll thanks to My little *UKgirl*.:heart:


Here *Hick   *:48:  be sure to pass it back   Have a great Labor Day  my friend:ciao:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey whats up 4u ?  I will gladly take you up on that :bong: !  and I am always gonna get the mean eye :huh:  from the wifey when I get on the forum 
  I just get her really high and start a movie and she forgets !


----------



## painterdude (Sep 5, 2009)

....good evening England, Seattle, tc's ranch land oasis, duck's midwest hideout and to my friends in Leipzig, Germany....oh, and Texas, how could I forget that place?????????????

....wifey and I got brand spankin new rain gutters this afternoon....200 feet with the downspouts ready for some Oregon downpour....and the dude got some bud 4u2....old guy this time, not a kid....and he cut me a deal on the price, knocked off $200 bucks cause I'm full of good spirits.....

....read some posts about the high temps.....it's never gotten over 70 degrees here this summer.....and it feels like 90 on the deck in the AM....

.....and I was gonna say welcome to the club to the new member with the 'way cool' see-thru glass bong.....but....this getting old sucks.....so I apologize for forgetting your name.....but WELCOME TO THE CLUB...pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Sep 5, 2009)

.....oh, good evening mojave desert rats, doggies, rattlers and whatever else crawls around in that ungodly place.....stay cool momma babe....pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Sep 5, 2009)

RottenTreat said:
			
		

> This is one of my pieces.........
> 
> Nothing fancy but it gets the job done!!
> 
> Just cleaned!!!!!!



ROTTEN.....had to go backwards to find you....welcome to the BHC.....light that sucker uppee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Upon further investigation- I see faces on that bong pic....who is it of?  I think I am imagining who it is...lmfao.  I need my eyes checked.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like Bob Marly


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 56f..

Time for a good ole fashion BIU Session :bong2::bong2::bong2: pass to the next member:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

I think *Mars1  *is right..i say  Marley too...

okay  we are in the rain now..I know ladies will love it..Im gonna let outside go for another week..let they get lots of good ol h2o..and the my cover over them will allow all the rain areonud the plants..I am excited about this..but still worried on Humidity  in there..Okay  Lets BIU  all day..Im  off:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*happy saturday 4u ,,,
hello from england painterdude ,,,
i seee bob marley too ,,,,,

hello SM ,, 

TC hope the weekends is turning out perfect for you 

biu bong hitters 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 420benny (Sep 5, 2009)

Morning gang. 4u, it rained all night here, too. I haven't dared go check my girls yet. I am worried about the weight of mango's buds breaking stalks and bud rot. We needed the water. Didn't sleep well.Gutters are plugged outside my bedroom. Sounded like Niagara falls all night. benny has to fix that this morning. BIU
Nice pipe. I see Mr. Marley too.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*ok double hits :bong::bong: i missed my own 420 :doh:

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

:bong:


*benny*...yeah  i love the sound of rain hitting roof...and the smell  is great..we most defff  needed it here..but  im not letting m get much..my cover will allow the rain around the plants..good luck on the mango..:bong:   here:bong1:

*UKgirl*..9 days:heart:   :hitchair: :here have another:bong1:


*tcbbud*...I hope the weather is better for You and Hubby..Yall out Rideing The Bike huh?  take care..

ok  wheres duck?  lets BIU  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey BHC'ers Here's to a better day :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*hey ozzy goodmorning to you :48:

and 4u ,,im counting ya in :bong: 123  BIU *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Morning everyone.  Someone take a shower for me....bwahahhhahaaa!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*morning SM time to ,,,shower and bake   

here have one on ,me :bongin: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2009)

Let's pass a round these :bong::bong1::tokie::48: Ozzy trying to get out of the dumps.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHCers !  *Its my annaversary weekend so getin all packed up to go spend the weekend on a private island :hubba: 

Everyone have a great holliday weekend and be safe out there


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Chris.  How many years?  Have fun.

Cheer up ozzy or else.  

Thanks ukgirl.

Sponge bath time...lmao.

Sending hubs to the novelty store in the mall later for a strobe light.  Ha ha ha.  They say those things can cause a seizure.  I want this damn test to show something!!!!!!!!  So its not a total waste.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning BHCers ! *Its my annaversary weekend so getin all packed up to go spend the weekend on a private island :hubba:
> 
> Everyone have a great holliday weekend and be safe out there


 


Congrats  *chris*..be sure to be safe you self...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Let's pass a round these :bong::bong1::tokie::48: Ozzy trying to get out of the dumps.


 




cheer up my friend...we love ya Man..lets just sit back and smoke....:48:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 5, 2009)

tc....thanks for all the info on your Nutes....really appreciate it

UKgirl....I bet you are packing your bags early

4u2....rained down here also.....my new rain gutters were in love

everybody enjoy your weekend, especially tc with her family showing up....smiley face and pass a joint to Hick.....pee-dude


----------



## astrobud (Sep 5, 2009)

hey all, congrats to chris. cheer up ozzy, bong hits for all im going outside and sit under the helter shelter and drink beer and smoke a bowl or 4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2009)

Afternoon BIU session in progress please join in :bong::bong1::bongin::bong1::bong1::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Much better after a spongebath.  

I am high as hell and enjoying some college games on TV.  

Love this time of year.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2009)

SM you have a happy end with your spongebath?
yes TV is looking better on the weekends but better yet 2 weeks til Bow hunting season for Deer :woohoo:  (Sorry hick I know huntingis a sport but :yay

Time for bong, doobies, shots, beers and cherry wine 
SM no alcohol for you, but we'll let you double toke


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*happy anniversary chris :yay:

painterdude ,,almost ,,nearly there 



4u 



hi SM ,ready for another :bongin:
ozzy ..here ya go :48: toke it and forget your woes :48:,*


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

A *BIG HUGE THANK* *YOU *to all of my BHC friends !  I would name you all but I typ with 2 fingers  still so it would take a while !  This will be 10 years of being happily married and in love with a wonderful woman who puts up with my (edit) and still loves me back :holysheep:  pretty crazy how time fly's ! 

We are on our way out the door so I just wanted to tell all of you thank you and lets all have a great weekend ! Ill be back on Tuesday to *BUI *with you all !eace: :lama: Im out !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrad on the 10 years :yay: :bong::bong: may you have 100 more.

Thanks UK :48::48: a few more to dry the tears.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*4u 



ozzy heres a couple more :48::48:

mom why would ya want to induce a seizure ,,you crazy girl here have this instead :bong:

chris ...hope you and the wife have a great time 

TC come on by and pass this to MR TCBud :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ukgirl  *






  8 days..I tyhink ill send a taxi  to get ya


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*4u in response to that i pmd you :hitchair:   ,,,now is the taxi still coming ? :rofl:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Ewww guys, get a room.  Leave that mushy stuff elsewhere.  

Anyone want a brownie?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

:bong:  :rofl:   no..they cost too much  and dont speak english well..i wouldnt want ya first USA  experience to be that..:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ewww guys, get a room. Leave that mushy stuff elsewhere.
> 
> Anyone want a brownie?


 


we have a room  *mom*..its in back BHC   No thanks on the brownie  im watching me weight these days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

:ciao:  UK...its 420:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*ill stick to my :tokie: and :bong: thanks SM 

But here have one of these :bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thanks 4u ...ok fire it up ,,

123 :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

oh  yeah...this is good session...come on *MOM  *grab that Bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hey PCDuck, with your high humidity, and those unbelievably high temps, I guess I sure can't complain. It may be a dry heat here, but blast furnace or sauna bath, fall can't come soon enough for me.
> 
> Benny, is it true Art's foil hats transmit radio frequencies, too?
> 
> Smokin'Mom--The good news: Kaopectate dabbed on the pimple will dry it up quickly. The bad news: you'll still get 'em at 60, so don't throw out the Kaopectate.


 


:rofl:  nice avy mojave:ciao:...:bong:  or Vape


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2009)

*BIU *:bong1::bong1::bong::bong:

All packet up and ready to move out. Holla at y'll from the new crib. 

Be safe and stay frostyeace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 6, 2009)

ok ozzy take this with you :48:

and goodluck eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *BIU *:bong1::bong1::bong::bong:
> 
> All packet up and ready to move out. Holla at y'll from the new crib.
> 
> Be safe and stay frostyeace:


 


:ciao:  :bong:  take care and be safe


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2009)

:bong:

Rippin some of my latest, with hash, keif, and ooOOoo some brownies...

(marie calenders* reciepe)]


IM eating them...not smoking them :wth:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 58f and 70%rh
This rh is playing havoc with my WWf2:hitchair: 

Hope ya are doing better *Ozzy* :bong1:

Time to BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

Light Rain
Feels Like:54°
Barometer:29.83 in and falling
Humidity:97%
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:53°
Wind:SE 6 mph
Sunrise:6:35 am
Sunset:7:40 pm


*duck*..its the Humidity that gets mehere..today we at 97%   even when i cover my Ladies..the Humidity will still be in air...we will have to watch and learn from this grow as well..and the other Bubba has shown Female:yay:  thats all 7  now..i have a thread in my sig..*nvthis*  feels they may be Hermies..please stop in and give some mojo  for them  they look awesome..and i have 6 outta 10  pop on the cali orange..which are now in 4 inch pots..will be updateing fall grow here soon..im a go with DWC  on one of the Bubbas...how long do you veg for befor putting into flower?  im a use a clone from my bubble cloner..:aok:

*OGkush*...:ciao:  :bong:


*UKgirl*...8 days :yay:   and Ive decided  to pick ya up personally..Ill be the Fat old guy  with sign " 4u2sm0ke with me "  


Have a wonderfull day everyone  stay HIGH


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2009)

:woohoo: the important stuff is moved time to relax and BIU:bong: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: :bong2: :bong2: 

:fid: Hey UK and 4u are we invited to the wedding?:giggle:


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :woohoo: the important stuff is moved time to relax and BIU:bong: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: :bong2: :bong2:
> 
> :fid: Hey UK and 4u are we invited to the wedding?:giggle:


 


    Should'nt that "Weeding"?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2009)

No everybody will be "weeding" at the "wedding" and fighting over the bouquet of bud.


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all, 
Great day to sit out back and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
Gonna' be in the upper 70's today thru tuesday. We have'nt had a stretch of good weather like this all summer.
I'll be sparking up the BBQ later, doing beef ribs, baby backs, and spare ribs. I created a new dry rub and need to find out how it compares to the present rub. Have 28 people commin' over so I should get plenty of feedback.
Drop by if you get a chance. Plenty of food, beer, and of course:bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong1: :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2009)

Afternoon BIU session :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

:ciao:    BBQ  and :bong1:  at *cubby  *again  Bring ya own :bong:  and i have the Crabs  to share:spit:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 6, 2009)

hi all, hey sm are they adult brownies:hubba: . im out cutting grass and thought id take a bong break and stop by to say hello :ciao: ozzy i hate moving, uk girl have a nice flight over here. catch yall later


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2009)

No crabs, head lice I don't mind, I have no hair. 
just filled the wheel barrow with ice and beer, company should start arriving shortly. Gonna' have a:bong1: then go put the first racks in the smoker. (Maybe thats why I'm predisposed to BBQing, you use a "SMOKER".....LOL):yay: :aok: 
Have a good day all and keep those bubblers singing


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

pipe...bongs. good times.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

lizard pipe is just for show. still havent figured out how you are supossed to smoke out of the bowl since it faces weird. Oh well won it in a game.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> pipe...bongs. good times.


 



Nice glass  2Dog...i dont even see the bowl on that pipe   pass me over that :bong1:  i know how to use that:bong:  Have a great day:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice glass 2Dog...i dont even see the bowl on that pipe pass me over that :bong1: i know how to use that:bong: Have a great day:ciao:


 

it faces out like a flashlight..good for smoking laying down maybe? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

:rofl:  no dout...  that is an odd one..thanks 2Dog..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy day everyone!!!  

My fam is gone, and Ive showered.  But now I got glue in my hair everywhere.  

Tis ok.  Nicely stoned and dont give a damn.    :hubba:


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Sep 6, 2009)

hey all bhc members, whats been happening  my computers been down for a while  so havent been able to log on:cry:  there seems to be loads of stuff about the server:confused2:  anyways glad to hear your back tokeing smoking mom:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :yay: happy days


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Sep 6, 2009)

has everyone seen the free seeds offer at attitude seed banks. one free pineapple express seed and one other (cant remember what the other strain was)


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: no dout... that is an odd one..thanks 2Dog..:bong:


 

4 sure wonder if the blower was high lmao....


----------



## 420benny (Sep 6, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! 
2dog, that's exactly what I thought. Pretty pipe, though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2009)

It's Time to BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:

Pass these around:joint::48::tokie::ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

:bong:  Winds are whipping my Ladies all around..but they have not broke yet..they strong Girls..have a nice night everyone


----------



## 420benny (Sep 6, 2009)

I know what you mean 4u. I have gone through about a mile of manila twine the last 2 days tying up all the big girls. I will be lucky not to hang myself while cruising through the patch. Lil Bertha has p.b. seeds almost ready.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: 

:ciao: eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:fly:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC*_ :ciao:


Cloudy with showers likely, 67f, 

Busy Day.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: :woohoo: for the holiday day :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 7, 2009)

good morn and happy labor day all. im deciding if i want to do any labor or just hang out and get stoned, looks like it might rain so ill  prolley do nothing. later friends biu time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Good morning BHC..


Cloudy
Feels Like:54°
Barometer:30.07 in and rising
Humidity:93%
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:52°
Wind:SSW 12 mph
Sunrise:6:37 am
Sunset:7:38 pm

*benny*..the winds have died down  and i will be out addressing the damage if any..what ya tieing yours too...Stakes?  Lot and lot  a rain..so next weekend will put cover one for remainder of grow..ill keep ya posted

*ozzy*....feeling better today?  i can store some of you Moonshine 4u


*Mom*...welcome back to the Smokeing club:bong:  here:bong1:

*Duck*..ya say busy day  whats ya up too..?  Im a gonna clean outside a little  and :bong:  a lot

*astro*...lets sit back and BIU  all day


*tcbud*...i see ya out in the forrum..why not been in tell us about you weekend with hubby..yall ride that new Bike..the susspence is killing me..


*UKgirl  *:heart:  7 days:yay:  here :48:  thats hard to spill:giggle: 


and heres to the next Member that comes in :bong1::bong1:

Have a wonderfull  Labor Day everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

No labor here, unless you call watching the smoker...lol.  Got a brisket on there now.  

Happy Daze everyone.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

I am with you SM. Smoking a turkey today. YUUUUMMMM!


----------



## cubby (Sep 7, 2009)

:ciao: Hello all, 
 It looks like we all had the same idea. I've got the smoker going with a brisket and some beef ribs. Right now I'm making some Sangria, home made ice tea with wild turkey, and iced coffee with vodka, calua, and baileys. 
It's 78 degrees with a light breeze. Beautiful day. I even have a couple of cardinals hanging out eating what's left on my grape vines. Days like this are only made better by:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
take care all and enjoy your day


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

cubby your weather sounds divine!  Its already 91 here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

the sun is comeing out here for a few..i think the only smoker around here today is me:spit::bong:  i better go mow my grass  between rain falls...anyone have an unbrella:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 7, 2009)

UKgirl.....get directions to 4u2's place just in case you can't find him at the airport

tcbudski babe.....say hi to your beautiful daughter for me and the wifey...is she also a 'roho'?

MOM....can you still drive in Texas?  nice beer pic....but take it easy on your new meds....

4u2....rent a limo, she's well worth it and you should treat her like the royalty she is

whoever was moving yesterday......MOVING (edit) SUCKS

UK.....how many kilo's can your luggage weigh?  I'm guessing around 25

CHRIS.....my congratulations on your tenth and may you have many more years  of love and peace...

ozzydiodude.....just found your 'all packet up' and 'ready to move out' post.....I believe it's packed up...:smoke1:

well it's sunny today, rained last night so the new gutters were in (edit) heaven.....wish all you bongers a safe Labor Day:dancing:and happy bonging to ya all:rofl:.....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

Pee Dude smelling ant mi bestst ting

Everything moved and feeling alot better ready to BIU:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin:

:48::joint::ccc::tokie:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

I need a BIG bowl been trying to place an order at attituide and the site is down...:bong1: :rant: :bongin: :confused2: :bong2: :joint4:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 7, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 



			
				painterdude said:
			
		


			UKgirl.....get directions to 4u2's place just in case you can't find him at the airport
4u2....rent a limo, she's well worth it and you should treat her like the royalty she is
UK.....how many kilo's can your luggage weigh? I'm guessing around 25
		
Click to expand...


painterdude i do allready :d  and noo limos for this ukgirl i really cannot stand them ,,,
and yes i do believe its 25 kilos ,,

and howa are you ,,,any fine drawings to share this evening ?

4u 




TC hope you are havin a wonderful time this long weekend 

SM how was the brisket ???

well i think its time to biu :bong:  and oohh this is for u Ozzy :48:

astro benny cubby 2dog ..take your pic :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Sep 7, 2009)

Evening all&#8230;. :bong:

So ends the summers final long weekend.  
What is the next holiday?  How far away?

This must have been a wicked weekend to move!!  Crazy buddy

Doin the early shift this week.  Gonna BIU, and crash.  

Night Distinguished Colleagues


----------



## GoNAVY (Sep 7, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm Briskett!!! I'm jealous


----------



## painterdude (Sep 7, 2009)

UKgirl.....so do I....but only see them on the telle....big, dumb, spacious gas guzzlers for rich fat (edit edit edit edit)

ozzy dude.....you clack me up....glad the move is over, that was quick.....congrats on da muv

tc....what's happining with all the family???????  you must be having a  ball with the gang

Well my labor day was fun, went downtown and talked to any tourist who looked interesting......did a bong load of some Humbolt County and didn't blow it with the strangers....sleep well everybody......pee-dude

Oh, UKgirl, this one is for you babe.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *pee dude*....Im  a come down be a tourist  just to smoke your weed..:lama::bong:  Nice drawing  thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

Pee-Dude I'm lucky house moving to was furnished just clothes, food and :watchplant: . Was lucky to not see a:cop: while taking ladies for a ride:hubba: 

UK are you in hour count down yet? :48: Smoke up alot of 4u weed for us. :bong1: cleaned and loaded for you 4u

:bong::bong1::bong2::tokie::joint: ready and waiting on y'll


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks *ozzy*..:bong:   did ya do any damage to those fine ladies when you transported?  send me BoyZ  to help watch over:chuck::chuck::chuck:


be safe me friend:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening BHC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Hey GF congrats I am stoked for you guys...I lov seeing people fall in love...Its like the whole reason we are here..*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks *ozzy*..:bong: did ya do any damage to those fine ladies when you transported? send me BoyZ to help watch over:chuck::chuck::chuck:
> 
> 
> be safe me friend:48:


 
All went well Have a great night and be safe 

nite all


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 8, 2009)

hey is TOA still around? if so bro this is 4 years and running of posts on this thread alone

now thats something to rip the bong over


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey kt, long time no see....

But how the heck do you get 4 yrs?  Here's the date of the 1st post in this thread:

06-28-2008, 07:08 PM 

toa pops in from time to time, shoot him a pm- you might hear something in a month or 3.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone seen pcduck lately?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 66f and the CRAP is here for a week 

Still here SM, I went into the big city to the air show Will post some pics later.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

74 degrees here, but its just 7:43 am.  Supposed to reach 94f and sunny.  I am thinking the 100 degree days are done.  

And, hubs is away on business til Friday.  Know what that means??  I can smoke in the house, particularly late at night while I am soaking in the tub.  

Hey, wheres my bong...???

Heheh.

Have great daze everyone!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

:shocked: SM up before noon. What did you do with SM you poser?


:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 8, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC *

*well the sun is shinning in the uk for once ,,intermitidly i admitt hrs will be *

*ozzy glad the ladies survived the trip and 154 hrs to go :giggle:*

*thanks 2 dog  *

*4U goodmorning :heart: enjoy your day *

*mom ,,,here grab this and make the most of the early start :bongin:*

*tc where are ya hope your havin fun :woohoo:*

*painterdude ,,,thanks great pic ,,,*

*well time to wake n bake i guess *

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked: SM up before noon. What did you do with SM you poser?



I was sorta wondering that myself, but just figured that she had not gone to bed yet:confused2:

Would the real SM please stand up?:laugh: BIU SM and Ozzy:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahahaha ozzy and pcduck.....

Well with the hubs being away on business, I have to get up and get kiddos off to school.  

You're right.  Normally I would still be sawing logs for another few hours...

Lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2009)

Good Morning everyone..so glad to be here..:bong:   Have  a wonderfull day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: Bong hits to a great future for all

Good luck in life and love to all the wonderful MP family


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all,
66 degrees should be 80 for a high today, just enough wind to make the plants do the hula dance:yay: . Looks like another great day to hang out in the back yard and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
I'll leave some:bong1: up on the deck for ya', enjoy and get some sun on your face.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

I am soooo stoooooooooooooned.  It's gonna be a wonderful day.  I even feel like drinking coffee...  but I won't.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Afternoon toke session please be nice to your head:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

dude I am already there...got my new pipe. life is good. cept for my bulb issue..ozzie what do you know about dual lights? hehe I followed you in here for info pretty stalkerish eh?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

:huh: someone stalking me that's a first:giggle:

Are you talking switchable ballist/ If so you can us any bulb for the the light as long as you have the switch in the right place MH or HPS

:confused2: pict of bong 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

oh whoops I need a picture eh? thanks for the help lets hope I dont blow a bulb in my face. :holysheep: :bong2: :bong1: :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 8, 2009)

4u2.....come-a on-a down-a muchacho....Humbolt weed was a gift from a new friend that was on the property to buy some African furniture that the wifey sells....I'm-a keep-a little bit-a for my friend 4u2-a.....you come-a any time-a...no problem-o

UKgirl.....so six days left......do you have goosebumps?

tc.....WELLLLLLLLLLL.....how was your weekend with the family and did the bathroom get painted?

oozzy....glad your girls got transported safely 

duck.....hello my friend, how's the weather holding up?

MOM....is your new AVITAR a brain scan?

well bongers, my cat caught a itty bitty chipmonk and was toying with it, had to leave before she bit it's head off...yuk......nice day again, sun's out, no wind.....pee-dude

.....here is a drawing I did when we first started fighting in Afganistan...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Afternoon toke session please be nice to your head:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


 

:48: 

Hows everyone doing this afternoon?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey p dude!  Cool drawing!

It is my brain scan, how did you know???  :giggle: 

A photog gal that I know took that pic over the weekend.  Here's a bigger uncropped version.  I think the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 8, 2009)

hi friends, sm i do like your new avatar, you too ozzy. i took the afternoon off to go renew my drivers license, 42 bucks, the state must be broke but that is for 8 years with motorcycle endorsment. lets do a couple of bong hits:bong1: :bong1: the first one is for you duck  this red berry cherry is really good . if your looking for something new its worth a try. ill put something in strain report on it. later friends


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 8, 2009)

:ciao: Hey whats  up   *BHC ?  *
*I had a great anaversary weekend :hubba:   I will post some pics of the Island and some of the incredible yachts there !  I hope everyone had a good weekend and stayed safe !  *
*Also I wanted to congradlulate 4u and UkGirl :yay: wishing you two the best :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 8, 2009)

4:20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It is my brain scan, how did you know??? :giggle:


Can't be here's nothing between them ears 

Start your evening right with :bong1::bong2::bongin::tokie::joint::ccc:

:48:eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 8, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1:  all round.....

Great long long weekend here at Red Rock Ranch. The bathroom did not get painted, Painter. We rode for two days, then daughter and I shopped for two days. I am ready for the week ahead and the rest I am gonna get. 

Good evening Bong Hitters WorldWide.....
:bong2: :fly: :bong2: :fly: :bong2: :fly: :ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 8, 2009)

tc......too bad about the bathroom painting project but is it going to go on the 'back burner'?  I have a history of back-burner projects that  still need to be done

MOM......great photos make great avitars......but, but, but what does your brain scan look like?  did you ever get to see it?  and what are they exactly looking for?

UKgirl.....less than six days now....:48:so lets smoke a dubbie and go over the CHECK LIST FOR SEATTLE...hope ya got it all under control babe:headbang:

4u2......getting excited, aren't ya?......did ya get the house cleaned?.....and put away all your toys friend......hey 4u2, this is the wifey speaking, she's always way too worried about things like clean sheets, extra pillows, does the bathtub look clean enough?.....so I bet you are having a ball getting ready for your UKgirl experience.....I wish you both good thoughts...

....my roofer came over to possibly fix a leak that was in the small wall that he replaced.....had a wasp nest, and these were the real long big buggers.....he squirted roofing tar into their entry way and then a board to fit over an end corner....hopefully that will work

.....fed the girls today, Seagull **** from Chile  Tea....with.....two big spoonfulls of molasses, black strap, organic:bong2:and the wind wasn't too bad downtown either...everyone take care of themselves.....pee-dude:bolt::bump::smoke1::smoke1::smoke1:and of course:heart:to all you anarchist freaks who are reading this post....this picture is from the late 70's when I was feeding people.....this is one of my customers.....he was building a stainless steel boat across the street....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2009)

:ciao: BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Hi Ozzy and I think 2Dog showed a bong pic but never picked a number(there is a list of members and their numbers on the 2nds post of this thread 2Dog) 

Pick a number 2Dog and sign up at group memberships, post bhc # in sig so we all know who we are

Hi Painterdude suppose to be rainy all week. Nice pics

Howdy SmokinMom ....Brain scan = bong scan 


Thanks for stopping in for the 4:20 Dubbaman

Wow Astrobud I think I pay that for 4 years

Well sometimes it does good to rest on weekend tc and just sit back and enjoy. 


To much typing not enough bonging :ciao::bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 8, 2009)

TIme to hit
:bong:
pass


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :joint: :stoned: dont mind if I do OG.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

:bong::bong: BIU thanks OG 

Hey 2dog sorry if I miss your bong here :bong1::bong1: get it smokin through the night.


On the table and waiting for y'll, 4u,UK and SM:bong1::tokie::bong1:

next :bong1::48::tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks *ozzy*..:bong:  Long Day  I think Ill have another:bong:

Next:bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 9, 2009)

DUCK....thanks for digging the pics

4u2....I'm gonna do a cartoon of ya......better get ready

UKgirl.....you are a 'short timer'....counting down the hours, aren't ya?

tc......hi babe, how's the baby girl doin?  was she looking good?  I bet she would love the wifey's store....we are going on the web, I'll send you a PM when it's ready

mojavi.....here's a weird drawing I did when I was in Germany....pee-dude-ski

and....I'm on 56K and this site is FAST.....FAST......FAST.....mussta been da tanks button, huh?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 9, 2009)

HICK......where in the hell have you been?.....I miss you, stop in and say hi to everybody.....we really appreciate the job you do keeping us from being 'potty mouth' and whatever......


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*


Overcast and 67f.

Trim party last night *4u2sm0ke* The WWf2 buds had gotten so big and with our weather bud rot had started to form. Gonna try to reveg her The trics were all milky, could have gone a couple more weeks, but it is still pretty good:aok:


BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds great  *duck*..mojo  on the reveg..


Good morning BHC  :bong:


Fair
Feels Like:56°
Barometer:29.93 in and steady
Humidity:90%
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:53°
Wind:CALM
Sunrise:6:39 am
Sunset:7:34 pm



*ukgirl*...5 days :heart:


*painterdude*..ill look forward to that drawing..thanks


Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 9, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

sunny here again to day ,,lets see if the rain will arrive later tho ...

painter dude cannot wait to see what ya draw 

and thanks ozzy here im passing this back :48:

4u 4.5 days in my corner of the world  :heart: *

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah..you Luck girl..you gonna get here b4 me:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Morning all Time to start the hump day BIU session

:bong1::bong1::bongin::bong2:

Back at u UK:48:

Pee-dude have a :bong1: to help you enjoy your day

Duck how was the finger hash from the WWf2


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks *4u2smoke* If I can reveg the monster and get her indoors, it may be all I need.
How do you deal with that humidity on your buds?

*Ozzy* The finger hash burnt my eyes when I rubbed them and got me high when I smoked them:bong2::bong2: much rather smoke'm:laugh:

All taken care of *OGKushman* :aok:


Time to BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 9, 2009)

*:ciao: Goodmorning BHC !  *

:bong1: :bong1: :banana: :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

Still practicing :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: here ya go painterdude:ciao::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: here duck let's practice a few more:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 

:bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: these are waiting on you.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 9, 2009)

..good morning all you bonger freak-o's.....Hick never posted, what's up Hick, you gettin lazy or somthing?

...if we talk about HUNTING aren't we talking sports?  My mechanic didn't get his Bear Tag this year, Oregon has a lottery or a draw from a tub of requests and he didn't get his name picked...:holysheep: 

.....you know what I really miss on this site.....PICTURES OF YA ALL....would love to see what ya all look like....I want to see TC's hair....and 4u2 driving his boat and pulling up a crab pot....and UKgirl carrying her luggage to the airport....and THE DUCK going ice fishing....and MOJAVI playing with her doggies....and MOM getting up off the bar floor somewhere in Texas...and OZZY decorating his new grow room

.....all this nostalgia gets to me....gotta hit the new bong when the wifey goes to work....so everybody enjoy your day and thank somebody for being alive and well while we all watch our girl's flowers get goopy and stinky....pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....you know what I really miss on this site.....PICTURES OF YA ALL....would love to see what ya all look like....pee-dude



So would   :cop:   painterdude and I have not done enough :bong1: to want to sit in a 6' x 9':rofl:

Practice makes perrrrfect :bong2::bong2::bong2:Back at ya Ozzy :bongin:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

MORNIN ALL~ Just a quick ? question to start ? this day. 
What makes your bong "special" and why do you like single , double , perc's ?


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh almost forgot ~:smoke1: :bong: :bong: :bong: :afroweed: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> What makes your bong "special" ?



Cause it is mine and would be more special if you would fill it and pass it back:hubba:.....:laugh:......BIU.... Meds  :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

Hahahaha a pic of me getting up from the bar floor???  Gee thanks.  

I may have a pic or 2 that doesn't give away my identity.  I'll have a look see later on.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah Mom....geez what will all the kidz say~ I wasnt going to mention it but ...


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

Personally i have a 2ft double tree perc with a diffused down stem and marbles ~
The marbles displace some of the water in the bottom as my diffy doesnt go all the way down. The marbles also help to break up the smoke for a cooler smoke. As well as adding some weight to the pc since its a tad top heavy~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: Don't think I will ever make it to perfect but will keep on :bongin:

Sliding you way duck:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: If you ever smoke anything that make you crave a 6'x9', throw it away

p-dude it's white that's all the decorating I need:hubba::48:

BIU your alive that is all the reason you need to party.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi *Sm*:ciao:

I hope they are not pics of you on the bar floor.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

1..2...3....:bong1:...BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

Doggone lighter they just don't make them like they use to:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

so I need to pick a number? and go to the mebers list I tried to find that the other day...hmmm what number. Morning everyone BTW..:bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hi *Sm*:ciao:
> 
> I hope they are not pics of you on the bar floor.


 
  Now pc, you promised you wouldn't show my pic, without permission .  I'm very disappointed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> so I need to pick a number? and go to the mebers list I tried to find that the other day...hmmm what number. Morning everyone BTW..:bongin:


 
How about 090909 since its the date....or something with 9's.  LOL


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey *SM* that is a pic of your evil twin:hubba::rofl:

You have one don't ya:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

Mom great idea.. I will go with 909......easy enough. now I just need to go to the members list right?:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep...thats right...     it's my evil twin I tell ya.  

(Good save, ducky)


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yep...thats right...     it's my evil twin I tell ya.
> 
> (Good save, ducky)




works for me:rofl:




*2Dog* you just need to check that the number is not being used at the 2nd post of this thread then post the # in your sig so that we all know each other and click on group memberships if you want to use it in your avatar title.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

:giggle: Me too.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I wont give any names here but does this look familiar ?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2009)

:bong2: some fresh Afgoo....
anyone?

:bong1: :bong1: :aok: :tokie: :tokie: ....
Have a great Afternoon, Evening, Night, or Morning....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well I wont give any names here but does this look familiar ?


 
oh my gosh, ozzy really needs to stop going out in public!!!

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

pass it here tcbud!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well I wont give any names here but does this look familiar ?




:rofl:

How many times we got to tell ya Meds?....Thats not a drinking fountain:rofl::rofl:


Thanks tc I will try some of your Afgoo:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> oh my gosh, ozzy really needs to stop going out in public!!!
> 
> :giggle:




:rofl:

Hey *SM* I don't think they have them down in Oz World:laugh:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> :bong2: some fresh Afgoo....
> anyone?
> 
> :bong1: :bong1: :aok: :tokie: :tokie: ....
> Have a great Afternoon, Evening, Night, or Morning....


 

Looks delictable TC. You want to give me some cuts when I head out to Cali? I will be making a clone run here soon, plus I need a vacation.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 9, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> MORNIN ALL~ Just a quick ? question to start ? this day.
> What makes your bong "special" and why do you like single , double , perc's ?


 
Because it is the only one I haven't broke yet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Hey *SM* I don't think they have them down in Oz World:laugh:


 
:giggle: Too funny....

And yes buddyluv, that makes for a very special bong indeed.  

I like mine, I think its pretty...especially with a beer and pretty flowery vines behind it.     I posted a pic, should be a few pages back.  

Rock on everyone!!


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

heres the best yet


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Looks delictable TC. You want to give me some cuts when I head out to Cali? I will be making a clone run here soon, plus I need a vacation.


 
Puff Pass....:bong1: 

Howdy SM....You looking good  

Buddy....dont know what the old man would say bout giving cuts.....he is a really really private guy.

Meds....dang....looks like that one needs to be cut off...who ever it is.  Same goes for the gal at the bar napping.  

Got the house all to myself agian...that was a freaking long long weekend.....bout a week long one...

Saw this old '27 Buick out and about this weekend, looked like he had been to a yard sale...all those plastic dishes in the passenger seat.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 9, 2009)

MOM....been there back in my younger, crazy, testeron-overloaded days....hope you appreciate a little ribbin once in awhile......it means we're keeping an eye on ya babe

DUCK.....yeah, I new the boogie man would love to see us in person and up close, just thinking with my fingers and my heart

4u2 and UKgirl......this didn't end up being funny, more like MUSHY


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

Ozzy:confused2: what's the white thing


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Ozzy:confused2: what's the white thing




It is not a :bong1: that is for sure


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey 2dog: Thats a "chillum" for smoking thru your hands like the "sadhu's of india do...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

Here peedude...I don't think anyone will pick me out of a lineup with this picture.....lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   Up 4 grabs dudes!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll grab them. Ol' your talking about the bong

Put afew more on the table for everybody:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin::tokie: :joint::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MOM....been there back in my younger, crazy, testeron-overloaded days....hope you appreciate a little ribbin once in awhile......it means we're keeping an eye on ya babe
> 
> DUCK.....yeah, I new the boogie man would love to see us in person and up close, just thinking with my fingers and my heart
> 
> 4u2 and UKgirl......this didn't end up being funny, more like MUSHY


 


Thaks you very much..*pee dude...*im going to save it if ya dont mind..Those eyes should be red  no?



okay  lets BIU..98 hrs  till My little *UKgirl*  is here:yay:  :bong:   here to those that wish to join me:bong1:  and have this for *Hick*:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here peedude...I don't think anyone will pick me out of a lineup with this picture.....lmao.


 


:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well I wont give any names here but does this look familiar ?


 



:hitchair:    you promised you wouldnt show that pic of me:hitchair:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 9, 2009)

there you go again, quit making me laugh so hard friends:rofl:  you guys aint right. ill have one of those bongers goinig around  ozzys weed too, should be good:hubba:  buddy luv i broke my bong the 2nd day i had it, right where the tube slide is so i duck (not you pc) taped it  and have been bonging on ever sense


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2: :bong2:

Gonna try a reveg on that WWf2 *4u2sm0ke*..Think there is enough left to get her going again?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 9, 2009)

4u2.....your are so right.....never thought of blood-shot eyes....edit edit edit

DUCK....the white things are eyeballs, 4u2 is in his bed, all alone and wishing UKgirl was there with him, not necessarily in bed with him, but that is none of our business, is it?

MOM.....VERY, VERY NICE glands...with cleavage too.....whoopie ki yea cowboys.....

.....here is mine MOM....NOT


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

I want what you are smoking Painterdude. How did you get this



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> DUCK....the white things are eyeballs, 4u2 is in his bed, all alone and wishing UKgirl was there with him, not necessarily in bed with him, but that is none of our business, is it?



 from a reveg question and a picture of a White Widow:huh:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

Hahahaha pcduck, I was wondering that myself....LOLOL.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

Ozzy:stoned: and:fly: and now :confused2: Thanks P-dude here :48:

Grab them and smoke up fresh fingergangaballs on top Purple Frosting the frosting is much taster after a month in the jar:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Rolled :tokie: :tokie: :tokie: 


Storms droped a tree on a lady so she got harvested. The rest are Well hidden now. Be a 2 for 1 day next month Cut the fire wood to havest 8 more plants.

UK the day getting closer and 4u are the cold showers helping.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> BIU BHC :bong2: :bong2:
> 
> Gonna try a reveg on that WWf2 *4u2sm0ke*..Think there is enough left to get her going again?


 



Oh  yes  pleanty..ya Know  give good  veg Nutes..and 24/7 lighting  for a while..she looks wonderfull..You revegging for clones..yes?  this is the High produccer  pheno?  Keep me posted..



*painterdude*...we all want some of that orgonie weed:lama:   

*ozzy*...Frosting  getts   better and better..Im a drop some  more PurpleFrosting  just for  hell of it..I  threw a few seeds in  my  Monster can  and all sprouted..:yay:  its  a blast when they all pop...funn   I spent  60 dollars on some that didnt do squat..can i say that here?

*UKgirl*..5 days :heart:


okay  im a hit my Bong now



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* This is the big producer. Wish it was an inside grow and not outside with the weather but I guess I will learn how to reveg now. Have a bong night and be smoking:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2009)

I have pictures of my purps in gallery and I don't know how to post/repost them here so if you want to take a look click the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php?cat=735

single pic of Purple Bud








Still practicing too:bong2::bong2:

:bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 10, 2009)

well hello and good morning Vietnam.....been working on this wayyyyyyyyy to long......so 4u2 and UKgirl, here's another goofy idea....

and hi DUCK and tc and OZZYdude.....


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi guys, i love bongs, and ofcourse bonghits (only thing i smoke out of)
heres Big Jesus


----------



## painterdude (Sep 10, 2009)

MOM......Been drinking gin and tonics tonight.....and some bud in the bong...and I'll have naughty dreams about the cleavage....


----------



## painterdude (Sep 10, 2009)

......and I am tired, tired, and really tired.....going to try to go to sleep.....that is a problem with us who suffer from the bi-polar disorder.....the VA gives you these drugs that knock you out and the next day you feel like a dog crapped in your mouth.....night night, pee-dude


----------



## astrobud (Sep 10, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> well hello and good morning Vietnam.....been working on this wayyyyyyyyy to long......so 4u2 and UKgirl, here's another goofy idea....
> 
> and hi DUCK and tc and OZZYdude.....


 
hey pee-dude did you just make that one up, thats funny  good morn bhc. some showers and 80 here today. time is getting short 4u and uk girl are you packed yet?  hey duck i have a northern lights (g13 labs) 8 weeks in flower with cloudy trichs, gonna cut this weekend and it looks like i might have a few jars to fill this time:hubba:  and i still have a big jar full of berry cherry nugs, things are picking up as well they should, ive been growing for a year now. have a nice day all !!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 67f

Nice bong *Killuminati420* and :welcome: to the BHC.
There is a list of members and their BHC # on the 2nd post of this thread. Pick a number and put it in your sig so that we all know who we are and/or put the club as your avatar title.


Oh and don't forget to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


*duck*...that purple looks great  my friend..oh  are you going to be pleased with that one...and  that BIG  wwf2..is the one to clone..she is high produccer indoors too..


*Painterdude*...good morning...another pic I thanks ya for..this one is more correct:giggle.  oh  and  ill take your word for the Dog crap in mouth..i aint ever tried it,,


*astro*....Thanks my friend..Im  excited..and I think  she was packed a few weeks ago:rofl:  we cant wait..Have a great day


*ukgirl*...4 days :heart:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mostly Cloudy
Feels Like:55°
Barometer:30.21 in and steady
Humidity:94%
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:54°
Wind:CALM
Sunrise:6:41 am
Sunset:7:32 pm


Have a great day everyone:ciao


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning everyone.

I think my gal pal is coming over for baking day.    Magic brownie time.

If she doesn't I am going back to bed.  4 hrs sleep doesn't cut it.  

Have great daze!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, i love bongs, and ofcourse bonghits (only thing i smoke out of)
> heres Big Jesus


 
Hello *BIG Jesus*...how about  slideing on over here and let me wrap  my mouth to that..


Nice piece..welcome to the club..hiope to see ya around..untill then  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:  


oh  yeah  My address is in my  Gallery..be sure to get them dues in  soon..:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone.
> 
> I think my gal pal is coming over for baking day.  Magic brownie time.
> 
> ...


 


Okay  *Mom*..Illl  be waiting for my  Brownies   be sure to make mine extra strong..its a long weekend coming..i can feel it


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello *BIG Jesus*...how about slideing on over here and let me wrap my mouth to that..


 
 Sounds like a porno script.:laugh: 

Make a extra pan Mom and send this way.:aok: 

:welcome: Killuminati420 :48:

Table set :bong: :bongin: :tokie: :bong2: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 10, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

sunny again here ,,,,,painterdude funny drawings 

astro ,,,im almost done packing 

MOM ,,have fun with friends 

tcbud and 2dog hello   here grab this :bong:

ozzy  here you go :48:

4u 

 



 Killuminati420 ,&,big jesus ,welcome ,looks like jesus  needs to be passed down the page :bong1:

have a wonderful day everyone i know i will ,,,,,3.5 days till 





*


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

*Good MORNING BHC!*

*Painter*...excellent cartoon!  Brush teeth, get nasty taste from mouth.......repeat.  

*Duck*...that sure looks mighty fine in that link, that bud pic was so big, I had to scroll to look at all of her!  She sure looks like my AFgoo.  Are the stems on the trichs turning purple yet?

*Mom*....those brownies sound good...keep a good eye...dont fall asleep while cooking....  .

*Astro*...Congrats on the G13, the brother grew some last year, and it was excellent!

*Ozzio*, I agree....that did sound a bit x-rated. 

*Killum*, welcome to the BHC.....nice glass!

*4u, and UK*......dang the time flys...make the most of every moment you are together.....I predict great things happening in Seattle this weekend  ....and I am not talking the opening of a new movie.

:bong1:  *It Up* guys and gals, I got a dentist appointment today...getting the choppers cleaned up!  Will be "wrapping" my lips round the bong when I get home!  Bet the husband wishes I said that to him bout his big bong :rofl: more often.  OH my, did I type that...my fingers did it...my fingers did it! :hitchair:.

Dentist or not, gonna be a great day.....I can feel it!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 10, 2009)

who's got the herb???????

BIU before i head off to the prime time ESPN Thursday Night football game.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 10, 2009)

hey tc babe.....don't believe your fingers were talking about the 'big bong'....I have to edit myself now because Hick will kill me....

4u2....well, how close was I to your stature measurements....I want to know everything, like 'mustache' or 'beard' or 'clean shaven'.....and are you a 36 inch waste with a 22 inch inseam?

UKgirl.....what can I say, bring him a big flag from the United Kingdom and you can lower it to half mast.....when you guys are tired of (kissing and smooching and all that cool stuff that happens naturally)....budda blesses u

tc....it's called Trazadone and 100mgs would make MOM stumble to the potty in the middle of the night.....thanks for digging the drawing

astro....yes, worked on it for several hours last night....you never know how they are going to turn out so it's quite an experience and fun to do when you are (edited) up....

kill dude.....welcome to this crazy place and I like the tall bongs allot....

DUCK....good afternoon to ya....

.....love and peace everybody....the painter man


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 10, 2009)

im hoping that 4U2 has a mustache. a big busy one, just seems fitting


----------



## meds4me (Sep 10, 2009)

Painter Dude: Whats the tallest bong you have / smoked outta ? 
Me; 2' double tree perc/ 5' that takes two peeps to use . 2gm hash hits made you wobble like a weeble....~


----------



## meds4me (Sep 10, 2009)

Berry thunder in tha house so everyone *:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :48: :48: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks meds I'll :bong::bong: to that

leave a few for the next BHC'er:bong1::bong1::bong2::bongin::joint::tokie: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy don't mind if I do :bong2::bong2:

Leaving them packed for the next member :bong1::bong1::bong1:


tc  I will check on the color tomorrow, it is already dark here.

Howdy painterdude.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Tonight is opening nite of the NFL!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Got these pearly whites brushed and polished by a professional  ....now....where is that :bong1: ?

*Good Evening Bong Hitters Wordwide.*
Just a couple :bong1: :bong1: :aok: before I head out to water.

Evening is getting here earlier and earlier these days.  I Love Fall....We got here tonight some more of that nice Afgoo, New Bud.  I like it.  Nothing to write home about (my daughter calls me a pot snob), not life changing smoke, but it is early yet...it is a week old all ready.  But, it is smooth, I grew it and it is sweet.  I would share it with all of you.....I think it is acceptable fare.  Dont you all just love growing and smokin' your own?  Makes life sweeter....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

Good evening BHC,,,


*Mom*..you better not get me started:rofl:  to late


GO  Edit!!!!


*tc*..sounds like some good smoke..and I think this may be the best growing season outside  for Seattle...IDK  only 2nd run..but  looks like low 80f  for weekend..and My Ladies are loving it..not sure if i should cover yet or not..Maybe have  *ukgirl *help  with that project..


*ukgirl*...97  hrs  :yay:  :bong:



*BHC*....tossing up some pics 4u ALL

1..on my way work

2...PurpleBud

3...Mother frosting

4...Massbucket  (purplebud)


have a great night..:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Think I should record the NFKL event for the hubby SM?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Excellent Green 4u....nice drive to work too.  Love the water in and round the King County.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks tc..we do too...I dont care for ferrrys  here though..but  some places can onlyu get by ferry...well those that dont have a Party Barge  huh?  :rofl:

and YES  you should record the game..Not sure what NFKL  is..maybe a new secret code..so  we dont get in trouble:giggle:  okay  Im a vote for SOCNORB:yay:   Now lets hit this Bong!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

K 4u, got the DVR a runnin'.  I dont think he will be interested, seeing the line up. KL stands for KILL....lol.  By the end of the season, I am so happy, I could KILL!  I mean happy the season is over....lol. Used to be my birthday came on last game, every few years, they moved that after 911.  Was a Happy Snappy Birthday those years.

I always liked the Ferry System round the sound.  Kinda like a boat ride and a tour ride for car.  I used to ride horses on Vashon Island...long time and not a good speller.  Had to Ferry there.....good times long ago and in a City far far away.....bong time, on the :20.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 10, 2009)

hi bhc, i dont know the code but yay footballs on. hey 4u i wish i could grow outside and have results like that just no where around id feel confertable with. pee dude i bet it is quite a feeling to wake up and look at a peice you did the night b4. tc i cant wait to smoke some of the nl, it looks ok (burnt leaves) i messed up 2 weeks ago and it got too much fert but a good flush its doing ok ill cut it in about 4 days anyhow.waiting on brownies there sm and uk girk check your list twice, you dont want to forget anything  lets pass this around :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU Hope you having a great time this evening.

be back at the half gotta swing the terrible towel 

have one on me:bong: :bongin: :bong1: :bong2: :48: :joint4: :ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Opening night!!!  Amazing!!  And I called it....didn't I 4u??!!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

Now I see why they call him Big Ben.

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeh  you did  *Mom*..   sure glad i didnt bet  ya that quater pound:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yeh you did *Mom*.. sure glad i didnt bet ya that quater pound:rofl:


 
:giggle: 

Damn, I need to go to Vegas.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

:woohoo: Up 3 at the bookie:yay: 

This rounds on me:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


4u you run out of cold water yet:giggle:

UK enjoy :48: it will help with packing

SM you a yellow towel swinger? 
eace: to all Have a great life.

P.S it's better stoned.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

We'll just say 4u and I had a friendly wager.  

And oz- you should know...looks kind of like a lucky horseshoe.  

But tonight was soo cool.  I lost power for the middle 1/2 but things were up n runing again just in time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Man aline, its my lucky night!!

Just found a bubba kush bud I had in some tin foil.  Nearly threw it away until I noticed its beautiful aroma.    Thank god my nose wasnt stuffed up tonight!  Been lost for a while.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn!!!  That stuff is da bomb!

Happy find, happy find.  

OK BHC humor me...how does this song make you feel while listening to it?  

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuk2U3vc0c

Or do you prefer this one?

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRHZbID5B0A

Or this one..

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcI5FRZa1TA

Damn, I am high as sheep, hope I dont drown in this tub...lmao.

Who's up?


:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly: :fly: :fly: :dancing:

Edited to add- those links dont work.  Copy/paste to your dillybob.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 11, 2009)

good morn bhc. well another 3 day weekend 4 me all i have to do is make it though the day. weathers ok, dry and 80. had to buy a new battery for my bike but all else is ok, guess ill do some riding this weekend.have a great day everyone. ill leave some rbc  on the tray if yall want some.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:* 

Sunny and 61f



Great find *SmokinMom* :woohoo: I always like those type of unexpected surprises.

Have fun riding *Astro*

*Ozzy* it is always great up when you start the season 3 up:yay:



Well lets start the weekend right BHC with a huge BIU session  :bong2:
:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Its raining, its pouring, this mama wishes she was snoring!!!

Man I tell ya, getting up with the kids and getting to school by 7 40am is killing me!!!  Hubs comes home from business trip today, then leaves again Monday for the week and I'll have to do it all over again....

I know, typical mom stuff.  LOL.

But damn, I am a night owl and this 4 hrs of sleep ain't cuttin it.  

I hope its still raining when I get the kids dropped off, as I will happily go back to my snug, warm bed.  

Have great daze everyone!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Morning  BHC   :bong:


*ozzy*..cold water been gone for  a very long  time:giggle:

*astro*...be sure to takke some pics on that Bike ride..have fun..


*Duck*...Im in  the session with Ya :bong:  77  and sunny  today..


*Mom*..go back to bed

*UKgirl*...84 hrs from now..and  tcbud..yes  very nervous...but  more excited I  think I will   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






and heres to the Next  member that  needs:bong1:  Have a great day


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Hahahaha 4u I think I will.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning let's start off a Friday right :bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::48::tokie:

4u need some dry ice :giggle:

SM sweet dream of the Brady bunch:laugh: 

Duck it never seems to last long up 3 today down 20 tomorrow

astro be safe on the bike, you ever notice other drivers can see a tea cup at a yard sale they want, but can't see my 300 lb butt on a 6 ft chrome hawg.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 11, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC :ciao:
420 uk time 
have a great day everyone :bong:

:ciao: tc i see your here  have this :bong: 

4u ,,a few more hrs passed  

sm did u go back to bed ?

ozzy ..astro ...have a great weekend  :bong:  

*


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

G'Morning Bongers and Tokers!

The day will be fine and hot, under a hundred and close to ninety.  Just right.  Temps are falling now into the high fourties at night.  The blueberry is blueing up, Friday is here, (love a short short week) and that ride sounds great *Astro*! Sorry to hear bout that over nute thing with the NL, one year, the NL was the best we grew.  It is def one of my favorite strains.
I see you down there *UK*......excited? I know you are.  Packed yet?  You two gonna have so much fun.
*4u*, I agree this season weather has been steller! Now if the first rain and frost will hold off a bit longer.
*SM*, rain and a snug bed.....sounds great.
*Ozzio*.....lol....the tea cup....I get your meaning...did someone almost clip you?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

Playing with my camera settings and putting some green on the page at the same time


*BIU BHC*:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

sm did u go back to bed ?

UK that's like asking "if the grass is gonna grow"?:laugh:

Sliding your was :bong1::bong::bongin::tokie::joint::ccc:

3 day hospital stay, broke leg, dislocated hip, and busted ear drum. I don't ride to much any more, it hurts to set on the bike to long.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool av ozzy!

I just woke up at 11 am.  I feel like I could have slept longer but the rain quit.  

Wake n bake time.



Happy fryday!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong: Thanks SM I thought it fit. I want to spread Green Mojo around the world.

Thank for rep who it was 22 yrs ago next wed.

Y'll smoke these :bong1::bong1::bong::bongin::tokie::joint: i'm so high i'm crosseyed you might as well be too.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 11, 2009)

ASTROBUD......sometimes you wake up and are not very excited about last night's work.......and that's how I feel this morning.....yukie poo

4u2.....NFKL......or FUN TIME ON THE TUBE......or.........I hate Minnesotta weather.....because it is not like Seattle's......or I wouldn't eat crab in Denver because their crab thrower stinks........or......I like the mentally handicapped people in Green Bay and Chicago and maybe in Detroit.....and MOM, I would love to go shopping in Oakland but wouldn't buy a beer in Dallas

.....and Sunday nite sounds like a great night to watch the tube.....or the telle......

.....sun is out once again and the wifey doesn't have to work....so.....only god knows what we will do today.....maybe we could watch 9/11 all over again......wouldn't that be fun......love to watch people jump off 100 story buildings


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

I am back to practice some more :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: breath and a pass :bong1: to the next member that needs practice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

Eyes uncrossed and BIU again :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Beautiful green,* duck* 

:bong1: :tokie: :bong: :bong2: :48: Don't be scared, hit that bong before the ice melts.:baby:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy folks.

Hubs is home, no more smokin in the house til he leaves again Monday morning...lol.

Fire it it up for me.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

I am patiently bongin' here waiting on this evening and the "hub's" homecomming.  His Work Season is getting shorter by the day...yipeee!  A nappy may be in order, to speed the time by.
Got the chores off to a good start....water shortage due to drought means washing a load a day.........I have even cut back to once a day watering the girls.  Town was nice today, Friday is always so busy, even at the dump!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to light a special :bong1: Hit here for 2Dogs, I just read she is smoking her first home grown!  Her first harvest!
Congratulations 2Dogs good job!  This :bong: :bong2: :bong: is for you and your harvest!

123 and fire!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

:yeahthat: Hears to you, 2dog. may you never have to buy again.:bong::bong1::bongin:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, congrats 2dog. Isn't it a cool feeling? benny's butt is dragging today. I poured concrete till 9 last night and I could really use a nap. Can't do it, though. Hoping to find some energy to trim for 3 hours tonight. My back is protesting what an idiot I am constantly abusing it.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

:bong1: :bong2:

Thanks Ozzy :bong2: :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 11, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

:clap: 2dogs ,,:woohoo:

have a great weekend TC 

mom ill double toke everytime i hit on your behalf

4u 

 i ll leave this for the start to ya friday evening session :bong::bong:


ozzy im passing this over :48:

biu :bong1::bong2:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

High folks


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi SmokinMom :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello *everyone  *its friday..and the weekend is Here:yay:  73 hrs  till I pick up  *UKgirl*... :woohoo: :dancing: :heart: 



Okay Bongs  on me  tonight  friends..Pile of frosting  on  table..help yer selfs..



*ozzy*..gonna  go take  my  cold shower now..and only  have  2 more  before  I can take a HOT One:hubba: Have a great Night


*Mom*..Hello..you have  me by  1..i plan on makeing  dbl  nothing 


*duck*..Ya doing any  fishing this weekend?  Im gonna go do some  crabbing  and King  salmon  tomarrow..here :bong1:  fresh  frosting  4u



and  :bong: 4me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

:rofl::bong:




			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> ASTROBUD......sometimes you wake up and are not very excited about last night's work.......and that's how I feel this morning.....yukie poo
> 
> 4u2.....NFKL......or FUN TIME ON THE TUBE......or.........I hate Minnesotta weather.....because it is not like Seattle's......or I wouldn't eat crab in Denver because their crab thrower stinks........or......I like the mentally handicapped people in Green Bay and Chicago and maybe in Detroit.....and MOM, I would love to go shopping in Oakland but wouldn't buy a beer in Dallas
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I want to light a special :bong1: Hit here for 2Dogs, I just read she is smoking her first home grown! Her first harvest!
> Congratulations 2Dogs good job! This :bong: :bong2: :bong: is for you and your harvest!
> 
> 123 and fire!


 



:yay:  2dog  congrats..are  ya gonna share  or not


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am back to practice some more :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: breath and a pass :bong1: to the next member that needs practice.


 

Im  gonna pass mine to UKgirl..she  needs the Practice:spit:  gonna  get  ozzy  to  pass me that Blunt..I need practice holding one  ..do i use 2 or 3 fingers?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2009)

No fishing 4u2sm0ke..The wind has been out of the N-NE all week...makes the lake rough....Having the gang over for goosing in the morning  

Gonna have to get up early- early tomorrow 

Have a great night and a safe weekend 4u2sm0ke and thanks for the :bong1: :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey kt, long time no see....
> 
> But how the heck do you get 4 yrs? Here's the date of the 1st post in this thread:
> 
> ...


 
i guess i figured 4 cuz i think i've been here bout that long and i thought it started around that time

but then again i could've have been stoned 

i guess i'll have to hit the bong again and try to sober up a little lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

okay  ..I  remember  was  after they removed the  shout box...as did  *annscribe*  " good morning"..thread...and  i Know i was stoned:rofl:  :bong:



Happy  friday   *everyone*..im off to cellebrate  a Big   Day  comeing...ill  be takeing me bong of  corse..:bong:   Have  a Great Night:bong::bolt: Taquila


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2009)

Fire  It Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im  gonna pass mine to UKgirl..she  needs the Practice:spit:  gonna  get  ozzy  to  pass me that Blunt..I need practice holding one  ..do i use 2 or 3 fingers?




I prefer to just let them blunts sit loosely between the lips, no need to move it, just right there in your lips to puff on, unless of course you wanna blow UKgirl a shot gun.  ............ Im just sayin
not sure the whole story on the that whole thing, but the best of luck my friend.

oh and im loving patriotism :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

58f and still dark....waiting for the sun to rise.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 12, 2009)

....HEY......where is everybody?


----------



## astrobud (Sep 12, 2009)

good morn all. let me wake up and ill get with you later. it wont be long now 4u and if you read this have a safe trip uk.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 12, 2009)

goodmorning BHC

painterdude hello 

TOA here grab this :bong: 

astro ..thanks 

4u 42 hrs till i leave  

BIU its a wonderful sunny saturday :woohoo: :bong::bong::bong:and  :48: on to the next one


----------



## Mutt (Sep 12, 2009)

> its a redneck water bong that will knock you on your butt..


I'd hit it slomo :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

:bong: Good morning BHCers, Mutt stop in to help us start the weekend right sliding your way Mutt :bong1::bong1:

4u here :tokie: just fou you don't carefore them myself but I'll roll them for you. I like the taste of MJ to much to cover it with tabacco.

P-dude for you when you get back :bongin::bongin:

:cool2: TOA 

for y'll :bong2: :bongin: :bong1:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 12, 2009)

high everyone :ciao:  Its been awhile since I have ben on here.  Looks like everyone is doing good and staying nice and stoned :laugh: :aok:

Heres to good bongin :bong2: :yay:

Cheers everyone!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 12, 2009)

*420 uktime :bong:

and time to :bolt: so many things so little time :hubba:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

UK be safe wear a mask to protest you from H1N1 and everything else. Getting sick could really mess up your trip. But I'm sure 4u will take good care of you. Be safe :48::48:

Hey IP :bong1: to you 

SM loaded bong in the Morning Glories for you :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning everyone!  I got to sleep in to my hearts content this morning, rolled out of bed at 11 am.  It was wonderful.  Do know I was up til like 2 or 3.  

Hubs had a drunk obnoxious friend come over.  He asks my 5 yr old if he farts in class.  Nice.     I told hubs next time he wants to get together with him, to go to his house.  

In a bit my family is going to my inlaws and my house will be nice and quiet.  You know what that means.....

*BIU!*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

SM at lease he didn't ask him to pull his finger:giggle:

Afternoon BIU session in progress please be nice to your head and join in. :bong1::bongin::bong::48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> SM at lease he didn't ask him to pull his finger:giggle:


 
He was very foul and crude.  Bleh.  

We did play a round of quarters and he kicked my butt.  But then again its been 15+ yrs since I played quarters.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

Are we a lightweight all the way around SM? Bet you play drink per quarter, not chug a mug.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Remember- I am on meds now that you're not supposed to drink on.  I had a total of 3 last night, and only 1/2 of one of those was consumed during the quarters game.

Anyone remember the thumb rule?  LMFAO!!

But man was I high as a kite.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

:aok:Glad to her you are taking to eazy while geting the meds straight. bout time you did something that was good for yourself. Here a reward for you :bong1: freshfingerball on top. It will take off the top of your head.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks ozzy.

Yea, I am trying to be a good girl on these medicines.  I did however attempt a 6 pack of beer a few nights ago while hubs was out of town.  Paid for it the next day.  The meds make me more sensitive to the beer, and the beer makes me more sensitive to the meds.

I miss my beer tho.  2 or 3 a night just don't cut it.  

But atleast no more drunk pics of me passed out on the bar....ha ha ha.  

Tomorrow is Sunday.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2009)

How about in front of an elevator?...:laugh:


j/k SM glad you are getting right. Now while you can you might as well BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Nah, thats the time I passed out in front of the bathroom stall at Walmart.  

Fam is gone..I think I shall go smoke.....then a nice long shower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *420 uktime :bong:*
> 
> *and time to :bolt: so many things so little time :hubba:*


 

:heart::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

:banana: 

Thunderstorms are expected to continue in the area through Sunday with highs in the mid- to upper-70s. Some areas could receive as much as five inches of rain by the end of the weekend, according to the National Weather Service. 

:banana: *What a wonderful break from the hot, dry temps!!!*

:lama: *Fire it up!  :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like perfect weather for watching things on Sunday TV.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong2: :bong1: :bongin: :ccc: :bong: :tokie: :fly: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

Yo ozzman, how's your weekend thus far?  

Whats everyones dinner plans?

Munchies comin....lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

hello  *Mom*...im going crabbing   in an Hour..so  im gonna have  PBJ  and  chips  oh  and for disert...Purple Frosting of coarse:bong:




*UKgirl*...53 hrs  till   you  Land in seattle:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2009)

BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

PB&J, I hope you have fancier food there while your lady is visiting.  :giggle: 

Ok, had a whole chicken in the fridge that needed to be cooked so I decided on dinner...

Beer butt chicken (so damn good), stuffing, fresh steamed broccoli and a fruit salad.

Anyone is welcome to join me.  we have plenty.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: Good morning BHCers, Mutt stop in to help us start the weekend right sliding your way Mutt :bong1::bong1:
> 
> 4u here :tokie: just fou you don't carefore them myself but I'll roll them for you. I like the taste of MJ to much to cover it with tabacco.
> 
> ...


......thanks OZZY the dio Dude.....so I'm back and having way too many software issues.....driving me nuts

....hi UKgirl....I wonder who is watching us today, hopefully the good guys..

...4u2....getting any sleep?

....everybody enjoy yourselves.....pee-man


----------



## painterdude (Sep 12, 2009)

.....the town is having it's Cranberry Festival today and tomorrow....good reason to stay home:fid::holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

*Mom*...Ill  take some  baked chicken...hows a bout comeing and cooking for me Laie and I..I  aint very  good..but  my  kids are still growing:rofl:

*painterdude*...I sleep  well thanks,,,


*duck*....Im in  :bong: :bong:


*UKgirl*....where are you  here  :48:  when ya make it in


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok *SM* I am kinda confused but not quite sure what beer butt chicken is. Could you explain please. Thanks


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Yeah forgot to throw these out for everyone:


:bong: :bong1: :bong2: 

:48: :ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

djsmaverick said:
			
		

> Ok *SM* I am kinda confused but not quite sure what beer butt chicken is. Could you explain please. Thanks


 
Absolutely!  Here's a link of doing it on the bbq grill.  I've always just done it in the oven, and used my fav spices.  Tonight was basil, garlic, paprika, salt and pepper.  Takes a little less then 2 hrs in the oven at around 350 degrees.
 hxxp://www.outofthefryingpan.com/recipes/chicken.beer.butt.shtml[/URL]

(Change xx to tt)


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks *SM*  Now i'm gonna have to try it. LOL It looks to darn good not to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

No prob dj...lemme know how yours turns out.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 13, 2009)

4u2....glad you are getting your  8 hours.....I was thinking that all the excitement of UKgirl coming might keep you up all night

....well hi to whoever is on line....pee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Pdude!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2....glad you are getting your 8 hours.....I was thinking that all the excitement of UKgirl coming might keep you up all night
> 
> ....well hi to whoever is on line....pee-dude


 


when  we made the plans  months  ago..I  didnt sleep  much..but  i  tried  to go bed  earlier  when i left her..and  I cant  sleep  now..lol..Maybe a few :bong:  will help..cant wait  till her and i are shareing with you all from couch...thanks  friend..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

Thought you were gona say you cant wait til you're sharing a bed...lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 54f


:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thought you were gona say you cant wait til you're sharing a bed...lmao.


 


 


*Mom*..we have  some  pride...and  *Hick*  edits  enough of my posts...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey  *duck*...sunny here too...but  75f   man  my ladies are loving it..looks like Rains  are comeing  next  weekend..so  ill have  UKgirl  help  with  the cover for my  girl..any big   plans  for this  fine sunday...Im a clean  a bit  and  Bong:  all  day...well untill my  Nap:rofl:  then  i can  wake and Bake again..Man  I love Sundays

:bong1:  for everyone..


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

:ciao: 4u2sm0ke

No plans just :bongin: and seeing who shows up..Early season for goose and teal is now open...Plus it is Sunday and I think Direct TV is running free Sunday Ticket today....6+ 0n Dry WWf2

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

*duck*...Holly  crap  Nice  take on that ww...Have  ya smoked any yet?  Free sunday  ticket???  is that  where ya watch  the pay  channles  for free?  thats  cool.. Im  sit  here too and see who shows   up..No one inportant  untill tomarrow:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

Smoking it right now and it gets better everyday is sits in the jars

 I am :fly: :fly: 



I believe I would have got a lot more if allowed to go the duration, but bud rot was showing its ugly face in a couple of places, so chopped early, and in reveg right now.

Yep Sunday Ticket = Free (today only) Football, all games...I think it is today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

okay  lets  BIU  *duck*..Ill load some wwf2  right now:bong:



GO  (my Avy)  :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

1..2...3....Bong It Up :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

green for the page to look at while ya are enjoying some :bong1:


:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

You're makin me drool pcduck!!!  Beautiful.  

Its Sunday, its cool and rainy.  Perfect day for watching TV.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

*Duck*, why are we not seeing one of those pics entered into bpom??????
dang that looks sweet.
*SM*, you getting flooded like I am seeing on the news?
No bongs for me till later.....today...
so BIU everyone....join you laters.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 13, 2009)

*goodevening bhc :yay:

4 u ,,,,,:heart: were in single hrs now 


BIU :bong::bong: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *SM*, you getting flooded like I am seeing on the news?


 
Nah, I am lovin it.  The summers here are very hot and dry so this is a welcome change.  No floods here, just the welcome rain and cool temps in the 70s!!!    Thanks 4 thinking about us.

Damn, TV sucks today.  I was thinking it would be a lot better.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey BHCers Lets relax with a few :bong::bong::bong1::bongin::tokie::tokie::joint::joint:

SM 1st sunday never is, last 4 alway the best.:48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

I caught some tv today, I agree *Ozzio*, last four  .

*SM*, I got "showers" possible tomorrow, gonna enjoy them best I can. 

*Duck*....come on, enter one of those girls.....you know they want to.

I love this time of year.....but then, I am pretty sure I love every season, just for different reasons.  I prolly complain less about fall overall tho.  I dont have leaves to rake..... . 

Fire'n up a nice full bowl.  123  :bong1:  Pass...............:bong: 

Good Evenin' BHC,

attitude ajustment go.... 123 :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi *BHCers......!!!   :bong1: *

*I had a few extra minutes to jump online, so I wanted to say hi:ciao: *
*and BUI with you all....*
*Tc*
*Ozzy*
*duck *
*4u *
*sm*
*OGK*
*UK Girl*

*Hows everybody doin ?   *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

:ciao: :48: chris hope you had  a great weekend

SM switch the Misty and took 4 clones off each. 

Loaded the new steamroller up for y'll smoke up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 13, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 


:bong::bong::bong:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 13, 2009)

nice :baby:,,s  ozzy 

here have theis :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

Gouda evening bhc!

Man was I high earlier...kinda still am.  Could sure use a nap, but its 7:15 pm.  

Its Monday tomorrow.  Woohooooooo!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening bhc :yay:*
> 
> *4 u ,,,,,:heart: were in single hrs now *
> 
> ...


 

:yay:  lets  Party  friends....:bong:


Have  agreat  night  I  am:lama:



*4u*  :heart:  *UKgirl*


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 13, 2009)

BIU
Construction time in the green house. Gotta fix up a few things before the new girls move in later this week. Minor stuff.
hope everyone has a great week!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Nite all :bong1::bong::bong1::bong:bongin::

UK hope your flight was safe :48:

4u be a gentleman and PUT THE SEAT DOWN :laugh:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 14, 2009)

* hello bhc  

WELL ITS TIME TO WAKE N BAKE , cause ukgirl is on her way :bolt:

next time i post in the bhc i will be in seatlle :yay:

BIU everyone 

:bong::bong::bong:

4u :heart: ill see ya  tonight *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

:rofl:  Lets  Party   all  Night:bong:


cuzz  I   feel  The  UK  is  gonna  ROCK   USA:lama:


enjoy   your  flight  Honey....see ya when  ya Land


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*.. its  Late  and  i should  be sleeping..but  Knowing  *UKgirl  *is  in   the  air..Im  really  excited..Just  think....little O me..Unbalievable..Lets  session:bong:  heres  to  the  next  member:bong1:  or  if  ya  like  me  Girl  enjoy  this:48:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

hi all. calm down and relax 4u, dont let the butteflies get to ya she will be here b4 you know it im happy for both of you. looking mighty fine duck. i was wacthing tv yesterday also and must say im very dissapointed, the show i was wacthing was terrible:fid: but i kept waiting for a comeback,it never came so i found another program. hey 4u i guess uk girl will have to change her name to u.s girl now heres a pic of the main cola off my northern lights i cut yesterday morn, trichs were real cloudy too.

 i have some house stuff to do(dusting) cleaning and such today so lets get the day started with some red berry cherry, help yourselfs :bong: tc you are correct i tryed a sample bud of the nl and its gonna be awesome. have a great day all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

astro- which program were you watching?  PM me if u have to.....

Morning all.  Hubs is out of town til Thurs night.  Means the bong gets to come inside the house for a few days.



Happy daze, happy daze!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

I  cant  relax  astro..we  been  waiting  for this  day  for  a year  now:yay:  didnt think it  would be till next..so  thats  even  better..and  No..she  will always  Be  UKgirl...MY  Ukgirl...and  nice  cola  you  have  there:giggle:





			
				astrobud said:
			
		

> hi all. calm down and relax 4u, dont let the butteflies get to ya she will be here b4 you know it im happy for both of you. looking mighty fine duck. i was wacthing tv yesterday also and must say im very dissapointed, the show i was wacthing was terrible:fid: but i kept waiting for a comeback,it never came so i found another program. hey 4u i guess uk girl will have to change her name to u.s girl now heres a pic of the main cola off my northern lights i cut yesterday morn, trichs were real cloudy too.
> View attachment 130809
> i have some house stuff to do(dusting) cleaning and such today so lets get the day started with some red berry cherry, help yourselfs :bong: tc you are correct i tryed a sample bud of the nl and its gonna be awesome. have a great day all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's hopeing UK has a safe flight :48::48:

4u get out the shower or you will look like a prune.

Morning SM and astro let's try some of that NL :bong::bong::joint::joint: :aok: astro that does the trick GOOOOODDD Breakfast for the head


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Quit pickin on 4u ozzy.    He's nervous enough...lol.

Wake n bake...hehehehe.  Anyone joining me?


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

hey 4u when is uk girl supposed to be here, there?  its not a bad cola for only an 8 inch vegg and i over fed it at the end. the side shoots are big as well i havent been growing but almost a year now, still working on things.im getting ready to order a t5 for vegg then things will be better yet. gotta go, later:bolt: :smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Good thing you didn't see the PM's or your would :hitchair: me:evil: 

:bong::bongin::bong1::ccc::joint::48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

ozzy ozzy ozzy...go 2 your room!!!

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

want to come with me :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

:giggle: 

Damn, this MP romance is getting everyone hot and bothered I think.

:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 14, 2009)

ROFL! So True, Smokin' Mom. I'm checking the website every few minutes to see if they have checked in yet!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 14, 2009)

Days of our Lives, MarP style! lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Like the "World Turns", and turns till UKgirl is in Seattle....

Better than "Secret Storm", that should be the name of the Server Problem Thread.

Anyone timing the flight? besides 4u? lol.  I'm even getting excited for them......NOTHING like young love!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Days of our Lives, MarP style! lol


 
Hahahahaha benny..

I know she had a layover.  My guess is she isn't in Seattle just yet.  I am thinking late afternoon or early evening but I could be wrong.

And what a day!!!    I have the window open right here by me.  A gentle rain, yet cool temps I am enjoying.  And a nice bowl.  Brandon Boyd bolting out Love Hearts on the radio behind me.

Live is good,  real good.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

I am glad for you SM, life should be good.

Bong time...yep....gonna hit the bong early today....may just hit it on the hour every hour......

You looking good this Morning SM.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

:ciao: :48: Afternoon BIU session

Bet UK's dieing for a :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Lookin good?  You spying on me tc?  LOLOLOL


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Positive attitude always looks good.....
yes...I am under that window sill.....lol.


Ozzio, looking good too.....BIU.....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

Checking in for the Afternoon BIU session :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all. Been a while since Ive said hello to tha BHC. Got a new one, here she is. n a little bit of greenery for the page, a clone of the original jacks cleaner.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

When to the doc with mom and came home with a new mouth to feed. A 9 week old broken coat Jack Russel Terrier

Rascal his name destroying shoes is his game

Time to BIU and :laugh: at the pup.

:bong::bong1::bongin::bong2:

:48::joint::tokie::ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice pooch Ozzy

now if it only sticks to chewing shoes:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Awww, wook at da widdle puppydog!!!

:dancing:   

I am high as a kite.  And earlier I found a bit of hash in my little box in the garage.  I would have sworn that stuff was long gone!  

:hubba:   Its my lucky day. 

Who's next?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

How'd it break its coat?

I think he should be named *Trouble* instead.

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Checking in for the Afternoon BIU session :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
Hello there dukkay!!!

:woohoo: 

I'll join you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> Hey all. Been a while since Ive said hello to tha BHC. Got a new one, here she is.


 
Very cool.

WB.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

Still practicing here:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

:giggle:   Practice makes perfect, or so they say,.... pc.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

I must really suck then because I am always practicing 

BIU SM :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2009)

I bet 4u2 is at the airport peeing in his bloomers


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2009)

....friend of mine from the 1970's called to tell me about this gigantic bust in Nevada City, CA....seems they, the feds were watching this guy for two years.....here's the first article link to the local paper.....and I'm going to post their 'pot plant picture'

http://www.theunion.com/article/20090909/WEBUPDATE/909099998&parentprofile=search

.....can't wait to hear from the 'Newly Weds'......


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2009)

....and he was growing Medical Marijuana on his 360 acres and had apparently hid 1.9 million in cash by using a (edit) load of banks and depositing amounts under the 10,000 reporting limit.....my friend says they got over 600 plants and over 100 pounds of packaged bud ready for sale....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:



I really do need to clean the poor girl. :bolt::bong2::bong2: Maybe later :bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

I see *4u *down there....what's the scoop?

odd pic *SM*...what is up with the guy with the teeth?

time to hit the bong.....afternoon session is on here *Duck*.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow  ...3 pages   since  this  morning...Yall need to  :bong: more  and  type  less...and yes  I  am  very nervus  *Mom  *thanks..I  came  home   early  from   work  on  account  i  was  counter productive:rofl:  so  I  thauight  I   would  come in  and  Have  a :bong:   so  many  in  here today...gonna  be  hard  to  get  ya   all..Lets get  to  what  we  Especially  me   are wating  for..


*UKgirl  *is  On  USA  soil:yay:  she  has  a short layover  and  will be  in  Seattle  Soon...I  Know  its  been  a long  flight  and  we  are excited  for  this  time..Im  so  Happy  to  share with  you  my  friends..UKgirl  will Be  in  my  SHED by  900pm..:hubba:   

*ozzy*...I  asked  her  if  she  wanted me  to  roll a few  for  her  ..she  said  she rather  share  me Bong..Crap!!!  I  better clean  it..lol.I told  her  i had  all her   rolling  stuff on  table  here for when  she  ready..shes  gonna  show  me  how..until  then  :48:

*painterdude*...almost  pee  me self  nd  i  aint  there  yet

*chefboy*....Nice  was  that  special  made  or  off  shelf?  very  nice  green  to  thanks...Jack looks  great  man


okay  I  know  *tcbud  *and  *mojavemom  *said  something  on  last  page  so  i  need to  lok..But  first ...


Arent  we in  Session?  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I see *4u *down there....what's the scoop?
> 
> odd pic *SM*...what is up with the guy with the teeth?
> 
> time to hit the bong.....afternoon session is on here *Duck*.


Yes  tc...howw are  you?   okay  here..I  just  got off Phone  with My  ukirl..she  is  great  and  getting  on  the Plane  now  that  will bring  her here:yay:..I  was  so  worried  for  last  Hour  because  thats  all she  Had  time to  get  to  other  plane..She  neeed to  go  threw  customs...get  luggage  and  take  threw  sucurity..wow  in  a forign  Land..what  a champ  she  is...im  getting  kinda  soby..I  need my  Bong..Thanks  friend


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 14, 2009)

Not 'til 9 pm, 4U???  I don't know if I'll make it that long!!!  I don't know how you are handling this day, big guy. It's like Christmas to me, and I can only imagine how excited you are. 

Must be a bit like when you were forced to go to sleep Christmas Eve as a kid and no way were you even the tiniest bit tired, and you KNEW you had to stay awake so you wouldn't miss Santa's visit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> ROFL! So True, Smokin' Mom. I'm checking the website every few minutes to see if they have checked in yet!


 



you  silly   Ladies...its  Great  Huh? 


BIU   :bong:   or  :Vape:  or  :48:   or  Eat  a :brownie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

*mojavemom*...Yes  I  am  I  have  had  a total  of  3 hrs  sleep  since  saturday...and  Mel  as  well..Hope  she  got  some  on  Plane..I  dout  it..she  was bouncing  all over   when  it  was time  to leave..thanks  for  being  a part  of  this  exciting  Time  for  Melissa and  I...I  know  she will  agree..we look   forward  to  growing  togather..And  Im  sorry  about  the  time..I  just  figureing  a  Ladie  on  a plane  for  over 24 hrs..and  excitement  building   She  will  want  a bath  for  sure...and our time..I  will let  her  Know  you  all  are waiting  excited...those  shows  ya all said  thoes  daytime shows  about  acting  lifes  out?   if  so  I  never under stood  why  Mom..My  real  one  watched  those  and  still does..after  25  yrs  I  was  over  and  seen  her  watching...know  what?  The  same  show  when  i was Kid:rofl:   same  actors  too..kinda  scary  realy..so  i left..lol...okay  Now  im  blabbing...But thanks  Its  helping  me  get  threw  these  hours..Lets  smoke:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* you need more :bong1:

Here is a table full

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 



That should do ya for...........................  at least a minute.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> odd pic *SM*...what is up with the guy with the teeth?


 
   What do you mean???

Only the most beautiful man ever.  I had the privilege of meeting him a few weeks ago and he was even better in person.  Drool drool............


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

:bong:  thanks  *duck  *this  helps..*Mom  *im  with  *tc*..i  cant  look  at  that  while  thinking  *MOM*..lol okay  another  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay, shes in the US.....so close and yet so far...

4u- So excited for you guys.  Something makes me think you'll be too busy to check in for a while.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

See, isn't he delicious.  :hubba:

I actually prefer the short hair.  YUMMY!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Look at the population down there...i never seen this many in the BHC

Afternoon sesson I guess.....BIU.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh...SM, sorry..it is kinda like that eyeball HIE used to have...or the shower cap avi that Hick has.....Sorry....those are some fine teeth, fine white teeth, like the short hair too.

Pass bong to you SM....peace.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

hey all, yes sm i am excited well i am for uk and 4u anyway, ill bet there will be a small party in seattle tonight


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 14, 2009)

:ciao:  Hi *BHC*ers !   
Looks like Ive missed out on all kinds of action lately ?
*4u* It makes me happy to see the majic happening for you and *UKGirl  *
what an awesome time for you man !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey everyone Let's BIU :bong1::bongin::bong::bong::ccc::48::joint:

SM checking in will be the last thing on either of their minds. prob won't be able to see the screen fo  the smoke from

















the bong (get your minds outa the gutter)


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


 
Damn the pic I attached didnt work...   Arent u disappointed...lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> See, isn't he delicious. :hubba:
> 
> I actually prefer the short hair. YUMMY!!


 



OK  NOW  THERE  HAS  TO  BE  A  RULE  AGAINST  THOSE  PICS  MOM..



I  FIND  THEM  DISTURBING:rofl:



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

where  is  *Hick  *when  I   need him...?    why  is  only  my   posts   catches  Staff  eye..welll  maybe  *smokemom  *still  has  a little  pull  Huh?  :giggles:  

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Bite yer tongue 4u.  

Hahahahaha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey everyone Let's BIU :bong1::bongin::bong::48::joint:
> 
> 
> (get your minds outa the gutter)


 

Why Ukgirl is on ground:hubba: ..is that not where the gutter is?  


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope hick doesnt get after me for this one....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hi *BHC*ers !
> Looks like Ive missed out on all kinds of action lately ?
> *4u* It makes me happy to see the majic happening for you and *UKGirl  *
> what an awesome time for you man !


 


no   your  okay  *chris*...Grab  *wifey*  cuzz  the  action  is  about  to  begin...I  will be  leaving  shortly  to  Pick  her  up..when  she  decides   she  wants  to  share.on  here....I  think  thats  when  it  will  be  good.. ...thanks  for  beeing  a part  of  this  wonderfull day..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bite yer tongue 4u.
> 
> Hahahahaha.


 



Ok  Gang...Can  I  please   go  get  UKgirl  now...I  think  mom  should  be  Banned  for  a week..no  10  days:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hope hick doesnt get after me for this one....


 

He  dont  Have  too
you  have  violated  one  of  my  rules..there  for  you  are..







Leave  your  Bong   at  the  door







:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hey all, yes sm i am excited well i am for uk and 4u anyway, ill bet there will be a small party in seattle tonight


 


Thanks my friend..Yes Sir there is..its starts in a few hours..:yay:



now let me go get ready


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

I was all excited til I found out SMOKINMOM a :shocked: boytoy chaser

Here 4u relax :bong: :bong: :bong: drive safely have a great evening,night and morning.

BHC'ers hit it:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Boytoy chaser?   Hahahahahahahahaha!

Maybeso.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> now let me go get ready


 
Tranlation 4U headed to take another cold shower


----------



## meds4me (Sep 14, 2009)

Ozzy: give tha poor guy a break eh ? I'm close to 50 and dating at this age is scary ~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Doin ok 4u???  Do I need to break out the smelling salts????


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Lets raise our :bong1: and salute 4u and UK!  May he and UK find what they are looking for.:ciao: 

Just think if UK and 4u had a kid it would be UKgirl4u2, sounds bout right.  More :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 

:welcome: *to America UKgirl!  :yay: :guitar: :fid: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Lets raise our :bong1: and salute 4u and UK! May he and UK find what they are looking for.:ciao:
> 
> Just think if UK and 4u had a kid it would be UKgirl4u2, sounds bout right. More :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:
> 
> :welcome: *to America UKgirl! :yay: *


 


Thanks *Tc*....and all the rest of you *Kats*...Im doing great..*Mom*...My Bong is clean..and i even spent a while rolling *UKgirl* a joint..it aint nothing great *ozzy*..but your right she will be dieing for that After claiming her Bagage ...Next Time I BIU with all Yall...My Little Ukgirl will be by me side shareing my 4:20:yay:...i gotta Go:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's to 4u and UK :bong::bong1::bongin: may they alway be happy and healthy

Don't worry meds, he will get even with me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

claiming *her* baggage eh 4u???

hahahahaha.

welcome to the US ukgirl.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Drive safe 4u eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

Rip Patrick Swayzey.

He was a good actor.

bong hits for Swayzey.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

dont be late 4u tc whats this about patrick? did he pass? thats sad, i think ill go pee in my radiator in memory  just kidding he was in some pretty good movies. heres some stuff on the tray for the 20 after whatever, im :stoned: so help yourselfs. im wacthing some program thats pretty good on tv. the buffalos are trying to take over mass . later friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL astro.

I am so sad about Patrick Swayzee.  I had posters of him up in my room when I was a teenager.  Loved him.  

Wonder how 4u and ukgirl are doing.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

SM how many times hve you changed your Avatar today? Tell me at least once or i need to put my bong down......


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Huh??  My av changed?  Must be on your end.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

HL  is SM avatar diff  she just showing us what she sees when she closes her eyes. no wonder she sleeps so late. sweet dream SM

RIP Patrick hope his days are pain free now. 

Here I loaded astro'bud for a round and threw some skunk on the table..:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Spark it up.

And yes, you're completely correct ozzman.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Huh??  My av changed?  Must be on your end.



Okay SM...I will read between the lines and load up another bowl....but I will be eyeballing your avatar for any changes...................


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks ozzy.  And take good care of that pup.  

Ohhh...better go change for hammy....lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Someone needs to answer this.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15559&page=300


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy crap....wish I could have a dollar for every post I've made on this website.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks ozzy.  And take good care of that pup.
> 
> Ohhh...better go change for hammy....lol.



I am starting to get dizzy....Is that the same person in each avatar or am I *THAT HIGH???*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Ham share that weed your tripping on


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am starting to get dizzy....Is that the same person in each avatar or am I *THAT HIGH???*


 
Whatever do you mean?   :spit:  I want what you're smoking.  :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Whatever do you mean?   :spit:  I want what you're smoking.  :hubba:



Okay...mustache is gone now...I still can't tell if that's the same person or not...probably cld if I was not sooooooooooo  damz high....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, same dude.  The front man of Incubus.  Brandon Boyd.  :hubba:   Yummy.

You're not seeing things...

What mustache?


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, same dude.  The front man of Incubus.  Brandon Boyd.  :hubba:   Yummy.
> 
> You're not seeing things...
> 
> What mustache?



Ok that's why I thought I knew the face from some where...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

I recognize his chest as well....even that lil mole over his left eyebrow....

damn...I am hopelessly in lust!!!

cold shower time for me....lmao


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

I didnt recognise Mr Lewis with out his Hamster, looks like Hamster has a moustash too. 

SM, that is the same guy with the teeth???? Really???

BIU here....pass



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, same dude. The front man of Incubus. Brandon Boyd. :hubba: Yummy.
> 
> You're not seeing things...
> 
> What mustache?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes maam...

Ohh no wonder hammy likes it...he likes that facial fur....

Bwahahahhaaa......just picken hammy.

Dont mind me, after 2 beers and my seizure meds, it feels like Ive had 5.    I am a cheap drunk now...


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 15, 2009)

Mom, are you going to post the picture you won the Incubus contest with? 
I want to see it!!!  

5 beers is a cheap drunk? I would be out on the floor after 5 beers, lying in my own barf. And seizure meds on top of that? Shoot, it would be all over. You're a tough cookie, gal! And a most beloved one. <G>

So when are UK and 4U gonna turn up and let us know how great that first smooch was? My popcorn's getting soggy waiting!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 15, 2009)

Heeeeey, P'Dude---how about a picture of UK and 4U meeting at the airport? 
I can see it now, with both of them in a passionate embrace, going round and round on the luggage carousel, oblivious to everyone and everything....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: have a great one tonight:bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong2: :joint4: eace:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 15, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Heeeeey, P'Dude---how about a picture of UK and 4U meeting at the airport?
> I can see it now, with both of them in a passionate embrace, going round and round on the luggage carousel, oblivious to everyone and everything....



...OK mojavimama....you asked for it....


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 15, 2009)

ROFLMAO! P'Dude, you outdid yourself. And in just a few minutes? You are amazing!!!!! I'm choking with laughter. That's a wonderful picture!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ...OK mojavimama....you asked for it....


 
:spit: Love it pdude.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 15, 2009)

hi bhc, well done pee-dude. well back to work for me (blah)i guess now i say hello and welcome to the usa uk i hope you like it here,at least your in good company . have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 62f nearing 80f by this afternoon.

Gonna have to water the garden today been a while and no rain in forecast till next Tuesday.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: It is 2 for Tuesdays :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Want some of our rain?  

Today will make day 6.

BIU!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

:holysheep: :batman: I was out in the truck watering my garden and checking out the buds, when I look down at the end of the hose and there was a mink about 18 inches away and I think it would have taken a drink out of the hose if I would not have moved it.:shocked:  


Gonna BIU and finish watering :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 15, 2009)

*good morning from SEATTLE ,, bhc

yes thats right ,,i am sat in 4u chair,,,perfect  
and thanks ladies yes the airport kiss was just wonderfull...

ozzy ty for reminding 4u for a :48:  
ohh and forgive me but 4u wont be around to much ill be keeping him busy this week :heart:

have a great day ev1 i know i will be :woohoo:*


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Goodmorning   BHC  !  still nice and suuny and warm here in Northern California !  *

*Duck, I wish I could have seen the look on your face thismorning*
*  lol.... that lil critter was probably lookin to catch a good buzz *
*hangin out at the nest   *

*UKGirl,  Im glad you had a safe journey to the states, must be exciting to finally see your man in the flesh :hubba: im sure you two *
*are going to be ocupied for the next few days  but try and say hi every now and again !*

*4u.... couldnt be more happy for you dude!  Treat your princess *
*well and enjoy eachothers company to the fullest, Im thrilled for you both     Does she like to fish ?   *

*Tc, I got a huge smile thismorning, my GDP girls smell like they bathed in purple perfume  they sure do have a distinct aroma, I wish I could share some of it with you all when it is ready !*

*Ozzy, ...  hey I know alot of hot girls out here in the sunshine state *
*that like to grow and better yet, they are all single and lookin !*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning everyone Let's BIU

UK glad you have a safe trip. Hope you were able to hit that :tokie: 4u rolled. I know after all the crying babies, old women talking to loud and men snoring you needed it. If you go to "The Needle" post a pic. Have a fantistic time.

Chris there are plenty of hot girls here, just the problem they are girls, I want women, I'm tired of head games.

Duck setting in the tree stand this morning, a squirel in the tree 3 ft away, looked over a saw me and about fell out the tree. He sat and barked at me for 10+ min. 

Ozzy type to much let's get stoned:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: that'll get us started


----------



## painterdude (Sep 15, 2009)

....UKgirl, take it easy on him, I hear he's an 'old' man....

......4u2....well, what can I say other than, 'enjoy yourself dude'

.....tc....I feel your vibes all the way up here, thanks girl

....ozzy.....what's your age requirement?.....wifey is a German National and they don't get any smarter than that.....she is a no hassle woman and is comitted to our relationship from the get go.....our birthdays are 50 days apart

.....oh, 4u2, sorry about the 'dude' comment, should have called you, 'Sir 4u2'....isn't that cool?

......sun is out, supposed to actually be in the 70's this weekend.....that's unreal for this part of Oregon.

......chris.....send some of that sweet smell up to Seattle, should get rid of the 'musk' odor coming from 4u2's place

......mojavimama....goodmorning to ya babe, stay cool, ok?

.......Hick, how about those last eleven seconds?  Totally unreal, huh?......and here is a pic for the 'lovers in Seattle'


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :bongin: :bongin: pass....


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

mornin all ~ heres some mornin smokey for ya'll:smoke1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :yay: pass it around for everyone !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

:bong: :bong: I'm with you duck it's time to BIU

:bong1: :bongin: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: :48: :joint: :ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep hitting some WWf2 pretty good :bong2::bong2::bong2: packed and passing :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

putting up a little green for the page.



BIU BHC  :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful ducky!!!   

Good evening everyone.  

Man am I ever high.  I got up too fast earlier and had to lay down 4 a bit I was so dizzy.  :giggle:  

Hope everyones having great daze.  

Wonder how the love birds are doing. 

And I ponder this... why is it so much easier when there's 2 kids instead of the usual 3???  Last night 1 had scouts, tonight the other has scouts...and both evenings have been so peaceful.   

Oh yea, hubbs is gone too.  Forgot about him.  

:giggle: I'm higher then I thought.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks *SmokinMom*

I know I can hardly wait for them to be finished So that I can 



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 15, 2009)

hi bhc, just wanted to stop in and check on the new couple i guess ill let em be for a couple of days:hubba: duck those buds look great what are they?and are minks dangerous? we dont have them here i dont think 
 here have another hit sm,:bong1:  it will be ok and when your done pass it on. later friends


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr. Duck, Will You please report to the BPOM thread and enter one of those beauties?

bong in hand....about to hit the recliner....been a long long day.....

*Good Evening to You All, Bong Hitters WorldWide.*

where is the lighter?


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2009)

Good evening BHC...any word from our lil  MJ harmony love birds??


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

:ciao: BHC  :bong2:

*tcbud* The only contest I want to be in is _How fast can we smoke them buds contest_ :laugh:

*astrobud* The first is a pic of Purple Bud and the Second is of Purple Frosting...A mink is a cute little animal that is dangerous. I would not want to get bit by one that is for sure. Sorta of ferret looking. Back in the day all women might have wanted a _Mink Stole._

Back to BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

duck, the bud in the first pic really needs to be entered in BPOTM and I won't take no for an answer. It won't make any difference when you get to try it, so do it asap. Don't make me hurt you! lmao I could start whining and drive you nuts?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 16, 2009)

.......DUCK.....how do you do it?

........4u2 and the English Woman....this one is for both of ya...sleep tight and dream right.....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

:ciao::48: :bong2: :bong2: :fly: :stoned:  :joint: :bongin: :bong1: eace: 

Great looking buds duck stay safe


----------



## astrobud (Sep 16, 2009)

morn bhc. duck i was thinking that they were the ones that they made coats out of( minks)i do wish those bud pics of yours were scracth and sniff, i bet they smell wonderfull i wonder if the new couple have come up for air yet? have a nice day all


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Partly sunny and 61f


Thanks for all the nice comments on my buds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning bhc...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..

going back to bed as soon as I drop the kids at school.


----------



## cubby (Sep 16, 2009)

:ciao: Morning BHC,
The weather here has been incredible for the last two weeks. Another great day comming on. It's 64 going to a high of 82 for the day, light wind, plenty of sunshine. My plants are as happy as can be. 
Duck, those bud pics you posted look geat. I'd like to reach right through my monitor and do a little pinching on them:hubba: 
Guess I'm gonna grab my coffee and my bong and head out to the yard. See what chores I can avoid doing today. So if ya' wanna' swing by you can help yourself to some:bong2: :bong2: then you can help stack fire wood.
Take care and keep those bubblers singing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 16, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC..Just  stopping  in  to  Let  ya  all Know  ..I  am  here  and  doing  Great...AShe  is  just  Great...picked  her  up  from  Airport..and  took  her  home..What  normally  takes  20  min  took  3 and  a half  hours  to do.  oh  and  by  the  way..when  we pulled  out  onto  USA  roadway..she  screamed...lol..she  got  scared..cuzz them  England  folk  drive  on wrong side road..lol..I  remember  stopping  in  the  middle  lane  on  I-5...oh  i dont  know  maybe  5 min..:hubba:   Sorrl  LAdies..and Gental  men  I  could not  resit  myself..We  went  and  did  a little  fly  fishing  yesturday  here  at  my  Lake..had  a little  one  on  but  got off..I  was   learning  how  to  fly  cast  while  a Great  Looking  women  wrapped  around me..I  could  like this fishing  ..okay  I  need to go  make  me  Love  some Breakfast..we are going   out  on  the  Boat  today..its  to   be  in  mid  70f..Yesturday  was  Just  wonderfull weather..we laid  out  under  a clear  sky  looking  at  stars  and  smokeing  A joint...


*Painterdude*...Thanks  for  the  Great  pics  you  always  do...that  last  one.....Did  ya  hide  a microphone  in  my  house:rofl:

*Duck*...I  have  my  Minks  here (  small Dangerous  ANIMAL :hubba: )

*tcbud/Mom/ozzy*...A special  thanks  to  all you  for  helping me get   threw those  Last few hours  Monday..She  is  Everything  I  thaught..And  MORE!!!



Have  a Wonderfull Day  everyone..we  will post  up  some  pics  Tonight if  if  we get  a chance..Take  care and be safe..:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry   Gang!!!!   This  is  *4u2sm0ke*.:rofl:.she  forgot log  off:giggle:



:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

*Love is in the air!!!*

Glad you checked in 4u.  I had a feeling she had you tied up somewhere.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Im  still tied  up...she  has  strong  legs:hubba:..But  managed  to  reach  the keyboard  :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> Im still tied up...she has strong legs:hubba:..But managed to reach the keyboard :giggle:


 
:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 16, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 
ukgirl this time  ......
well  he i sback to being tied :giggle: enough said time to :bolt:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning BHC time for the Hump Day BIU morning session :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin:

UK let 4u hit the bong and get his second wind, he will last longer:giggle:

SM went back to bed. Like that surpires anyone

p-dude just mature, don't care about age 18 to 80 blind cripple or crazy works for me. I just wish I had half your artistic talent,  so I could hit the paper with a pencil and make a line.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Afternoon BIU session let's pratice :bongin::bongin::bongin::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Duck ain't Harvest time great? Your cabinets will be full


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

Might have to buy some more jars*Ozzy*.or Hope they go on sale again soon.
 Or just BIU more:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

ozzy wrote:Good morning BHC time for the Hump Day BIU morning session 
I see a new meaning to that phrase from now on. LMAO
Hey, ukgirl, can you swim? I hear 4u gets a little crazy driving his barge around the lake, lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Our local feed and seed have 1/2 gal snap top jars on sale gonna pick up a couple this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

High guys!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

gonna have to check there..Never even thought of it and was there yesterday getting new pruners.

HIGH SmokinMom:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Benny I was thinking the same, but figured they are stuck on hump day :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

SM yes we are High that is, it's a result of all the practice. Join us and you might get out of the lightweight standings


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Last day of me smoking in the house....

But hey- smoking now...so its all good.  Ask me tomorrow...lmao.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

so hows this go i post a pic,an pick a # i want ?:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

:welcome: Dyannas just go to the first page of the BHC there is a member list pick a unused # and put in sig.

That's a lot of work so hit that :bong1: first


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay Dyannas son!!!
I always love when folks from 07 pop in.  How are things?

Its raining again.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

thnks for the warm welcome ozzy an smk'n mom..
i picked #104 if thats alright dosent seem to be taken ..

peace.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that like ten four good buddy??

I am so so stoned.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yay Dyannas son!!!
> I always love when folks from 07 pop in.  How are things?
> 
> Its raining again.


things are great so far thnks for askn,yeah 07 jeezzzz where did the time go haha seems like it was just yesterday do you have anything going at the moment smk'n mom ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope.  Nothing since 07.  Still have some though.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

SAY WHHHHHAT:holysheep: that was sooo long ago haha i have to give you props for that that smk'n mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO!

Once a lightweight, always a lightweight.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 16, 2009)

Yesterday I stumbled upon a great thread about doing a grow in a Monster Energy Drink can. Last night I got my can, but now I can't find the thread. I did a search under "Monster" and "Monster Grow" but still no luck. 

Anyone reading here know where I could find this thread?  I think I recall one of the BHC members being part of that grow. 

Help???


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

Howdy mm. Find any thread by 4u2smoke and look at his recent postings. I am pretty sure he started it. He starts everything weird, lmao


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 16, 2009)

Benny, you're terrific! Thank you for the hint--I'll go lurk on 4U's posts and find that evasive thread. Thanks again!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah thats 4u's department.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey BHC'ers Time for the evening BIU session :bong1::bongin::bong::bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll take two.

I became a Grandma last night.  I still cant believe it.  The lil girl is over 2000 miles away.  It has been a long long time since I held a babe.

Lets Rip some Hits.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Here a round for all the Grand Pa's & Ma's :bong1::bong1::bong1::48::48::tokie::joint::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Nana tc!  

I am high and listening to the rain.     Its so soothing.  I also got my EEG results today:

Turns out that even though I never experienced any seizure activity during the 48 hrs of my ambulatory EEG, it did still pick up on some abnormalities that they said were consistant with my history of epilepsy, whatever that means.  While awake it noticed abnormalities in all regions of the brain, and when sleeping just the left temporal lobe. My Dr wants me to continue taking Lamictal XR and I have my next appt with him in a few weeks to discuss how the meds are working. 

My bloodwork and 2 MRIs were normal.

It's life, I'll deal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and bonus-

I get tipsy on 1 beer, and drunk on 2 now-a-days.  

Cheaper and no calories.  A nice perk to the meds I'm taking.  

I notice no difference with mj luckily.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

:welcome: to the BHC *Dyannas son*


Weed from '07 still left:huh: You need to smoke more if you still have weed from 07:rofl:1..2...3....BIU SmokinMom :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

SM, I too still have some 2007 weed and I smoke every day. It will become hash with the trimmings this winter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


First  let  me  welcome  our  Newest  member  *Dyannas son*..Nice  Glass...


*Mojavemom*...:ciao:   Get that  Monster  can..and  Get  a growing..

*smokemom*...You  Kill me..

*ozzy*...shess shared My  Bong..Must  must  say  Joints  are  much  more  appealing  to me  now


*tc*....:yay:   congrats  my  friend..enjoy  the  Grand baby..


*Duck*..I  think  i  need so  practice..:bong:



*BHC*.. another Great  day  here...we  managed  to  get  out  on  the  boat..but  mostly  a  day  of  pleasure  cruise...it  was an  overcast  day  but   we  did  not have  any rain  untill truck  ride  Home..Its Great  getting  to  know  even  more  about  this   wnderfull person..we  call UKgirl..we  have  pics  to  share  and  we will try  and  get  some  up  soon..I  think  we  should get  some  time  tonight  to  be  on  here  togather..she  is  playning  a   card  game  now  with  *4u2jr*...but  soon  as  we  put  him  to bed..maybe  we  get on:giggle:  no  promiss  tho  on  account  my  clones  are being delivered tonight  as well:lama:  I  didnt  think  i would get  ubtill next  weekend..This  is  great , Now  *Ukgirl *can help get  them  ready  for  shed..okay  enough   for  now..ill check  in  when  i can:bolt::bong: 



ps...i  have  some  from   My  first  Harvest  2007...Top44...Uk  and  i  will smoke  that  sunday


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my 2 ft water bong.It is red and yellow as you can see and I call it the Hulkster. It hits fantastic, especially with a few ice cubes in the chamber and some good nug in the bowl piece.Am I a member now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> This is my 2 ft water bong.It is red and yellow as you can see and I call it the Hulkster. It hits fantastic, especially with a few ice cubes in the chamber and some good nug in the bowl piece.Am I a member now?


 
Its beautiful!!

Go to the 2nd post on page 1 and pick a # that hasn't been used yet, and include it in your signature.  Welcome to the BHC.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my piece, the day I got it. I have other home made that are cool but this is what I prefer.

I claim # 13-420.....


----------



## painterdude (Sep 16, 2009)

.....TC......a boy or a girl?....and what the kid's name?.....wifey got real stoked when her first grandson was born, we go to visit her son, daughter-in-law and the kid......they picked us up at the airport in Austin and the kid wouldn't get into his car seat because I WAS SITTING NEXT TO IT.....didn't like him for several years but now he's OK......

......so here's a baby drawing for ya babe.....


----------



## painterdude (Sep 16, 2009)

*Painterdude*...Thanks  for  the  Great  pics  you  always  do...that  last  one.....Did  ya  hide  a microphone  in  my  house:rofl:

*Na, didn't need one, could hear ya way down the block....and how did I know she was so beautiful?  How did I know you were taking flowers to the airport?  And I did read in your thread that you were having trouble getting your 8 hours of sleep.  But what I don't know is how tall you really are, and do you have a full head of hair?

Anyways, I really enjoy drawing about you guys, it is quite inspiring....but what is this thing about getting tied up?  I could have some fun with that subject....all my love to you guys.....pee-dude
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome  *francos*..and  *****-dog*...



*Painterdude*....keep  the  picks  comeing  we  sure enjoy  them..just  keep  them  clean..:aok:



Have  a great  night everyone,,Clones  came in  not sure if  we will make  it  back on..but  sure  to  have  lots  to share...take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> This is my 2 ft water bong.It is red and yellow as you can see and I call it the Hulkster. It hits fantastic, especially with a few ice cubes in the chamber and some good nug in the bowl piece.Am I a member now?


 
If I can recall correctly...... you have to send all of us members an 8th of your finest  !  Then your in      lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2009)

And  If  i   remember  correctly Im  still waiting 4my 8th  from  you *chris*




Just  a few  pics  4u All


----------



## astrobud (Sep 17, 2009)

well good morn bhc, looking good over there 4u/uk, when you gonna carry her crabbin? ok little story. on my 21st b-day i sat down and did 21 bong hits in a row, man was i stoned well today is my 50th b-day and im not going to sit down and do 50 hits however i am sending out a squad of carrier pigeons to pick up all the different buds you guys have so ill have a little variety tonight i have to go to work for a couple of hours so ill catch up with yall later, have a great day


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 55f.


:welcome: to the BHC *francos* and *****-dog* be sure to pick a number not in use and click on group memberships if you want to be able to display as your avatar title.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

Morning!!!  Man...I wanna go back to bed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2009)

Good  Morning  BHC....

Okay  Fellas  there  a Pic  up  there  of  me  Girl..:hubba:   Almost  a Good looking as those  Dahlias  Huh?...


*Astro*...Dont  work  to hard.   we went  out  yesturday  but  did  not  drop  a pot..other then  Uk  joints  and  be  Bongs..I  still have  yet  to let  her  hold  me  bong...Hehe..but  will be  sure  to  befor  she  leave ..Have  a great day  My  friend..oh  and  My  Pigion  just  Left  Heading  back  with  your  Birthday Package..I  figure  50  Grams  is  in  order:aok:

*Duck*...Good Morning  my friend  have  a wonderful  day  :bong:


*Mom*.....Go  back  to  Bed!!!!




okay  everyone...*Ukgirl  *Is  way  special.  okay   need  to  run  now..Ill be   sure  to  stop  in  Later..For  those  interested  in *Mel *and  *I  *week...please  check  out  The  Thread  "  UK  meets  USA "  Mel  will post up  her  days  in there...take   care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Good Morning all Hope you all have a great day start it right :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: 

:welcome: francos and ****-dog :48:

Have fun 4u and UK


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> And If i remember correctly Im still waiting 4my 8th from you *chris*
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my plants to hurry .... but they are all girls  .... never listen ?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good morning all.....   

Lets  *BUI  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and get this day off to a good start :banana: *


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome *Hulkster and franko,* visit post one or two, pick a number not taken, put it in your Signiture, and Bong ON!

This Grandma Rush has worn off some, actually *was *starting to plan a trip back east yesterday.

Take another Hit instead.

Currently 50f, highs in the 90's.  I am starting to notice slight purpling affect of the lower temps here at night.

*SM*, glad to hear you are satisfied with the results of your tests.

Uk and 4u......glad to hear you are having a great time.  Playing in the shed sounds way fun, clones sound fun too.  So, you are gonna have babies together.....lol.  Looks like there's gonna be a Heat Wave commin your way.

Gonna fire up here this morning.....BIU guys and gals.

hum.....near five hundred dollars for gas (from coast to coast...oops that was one way...lol), if we took the RV.  That would not be way cheaper than flying.  But more fun prolly.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2009)

1..2...3...BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2: BHC


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday *Astro*  :yay: .....fifty is nifty... means finally,you are "old enough to know better".

welcome *dog*. 

Time for some :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Good day everyone!

Way cool pic of the baby *Painter*!


----------



## astrobud (Sep 17, 2009)

hi bhc, yes 4u i like your math and thanks for the well wishes, you to tc. i also recently had a grandbaby in fact were gonna go ride there this weekend, she is now 4 mths old and weighs 13.5 pounds. sm did you wake up or go back to bed?  :welcome:  to the new people, **** dog, hulkster and franco i think . well its time for some afternoon bong useage:bong1:  later friends


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2009)

practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy bday astro!!  

Yes I went back to bed, til about 12 noon!!  Good sleeping weather here with all the rain we're having.  

Hubs comes home today.  Back to my side of the bed and  not the middle anymore  lol.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

tcbud is ready for the :20.
just add fire!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2009)

Ozzy ready for the :20

loaded and waiting for y'll :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

I hit the :20, mucho better....computer slows down from all that smoke blown it's way.

tcbud waves at Ozzio!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

My brownie is kickin in.

The new season of Survivor starts tonight....

And I am gonna order chinese and let the delivery driver deal with the rain.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 17, 2009)

Francos, the Hulkster is one gorgeous pipe, for sure! 

Are you still growing with CFL's? You did really good with your first grow!


----------



## White Owl (Sep 17, 2009)

:yay: 

4:20 Here in Sunny California 

:bongin:  it up


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

On 4:20 with you* White Owl*

Dang *SM*, I am a survivor maniac....I got re-heat pizza....now I got to DVR Bones.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey tc, I just took a peek at the latest pics of Goldilocks.....:hubba: 
very nice, you must be pretty proud of those, at least I know im proud for you   AWESOME BUDS   :headbang2:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Chris, yep real proud.  Love my girls I do.  Cant wait to kill them.
Pretty much a waiting/protecting game now.  I had the UPS guy drive in today, I ran out to meet him, didnt want him near enough to even get a whif.  I flat couldnt remember what we ordered too....knew we ordered something..but what was it?   Too Stoned to remember I guess....it is the new Garbage Disposal, which they have renamed to be called Food Waste Disposal.  Im a grandma and the world went by when I wasnt looking and changed names on the garbage disposal.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

:rofl: ....HAHAHAHAHA   I just imagined that whole scene in my head ! 
tooooooo funny tc, the UPS guy was probably thinkin.." man this chick is excited to get a dang garbage disposal....":confused2: 

And then theres you at the truck...:bolt: :stoned: ?????


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

Good evening bhc!!

I think I am gonna take my stoned arse to the tub and have a nice long soak.

Have great nites.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> welcome  *francos*..and  *****-dog*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....  :rofl: AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA  That takes the cake painterdude


----------



## 420benny (Sep 17, 2009)

p-dude, that's so bad. You should be ashamed lmao


----------



## painterdude (Sep 18, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> p-dude, that's so bad. You should be ashamed lmao



.....yeah I know, it's the old Maye West gag with what's his name, i.e. banana joke.....what is amazing to me is how many bongers have nothing to say about any of my drawings.....so.....thanks for noticing....

....this is a drawing from the beginning of the Iraq war.....we had just confirmed the deaths of both of Sadam's nasty, cruel kids...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


*Painterdude*....took  Uk  up  To Paradise..Top  Mt  Rainer  today,  and  we seen  a sign  and  instantly  Thaught f  you  so  we took  a snap  4u


Yes  we  went  to  Mt Rainer  today..couldnt   have  asked for  better weather...wow...just  wow..Spent  the  Day  Hikeing and  Takeing  in  the  Beauty  that  stands  beside  me...She  is  Haveing  a wonderful  time..still have  lots  more  to  do..Hit  the  Bong  for  me  everyone..on  account  I  been  smokeing  joints:hubba:  But  onece  UK  leaves  it  will be  Bongs  and  a Joint  now  and  then..I  been   watching  her  do  those..shes  got  the  Manacure  for  joint  rolling..I  dont  know..Maybe  just  sexier  looking  than  Fat dirty  fingers:rofl:  okay  all  enough for now..My  little  UKgirl is  tired..Tomarrow  packs  a Day  at  the  Fair  and  a few  stops  along  the way..take  care  and be safe


----------



## gsxr1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

is there a bhc# 69 yet?


----------



## painterdude (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW.....great pic of my art gallery.....did you go inside?  Lots of nude animal drawings in there.......i wish I too could learn from someone how to roll a decent looking joint....you are a lucky man

chris1974....I just love your laugh....had allot of fun doing her eyes which were supposed to help tell the  whole story....and it's getting harder and harder to draw because the shaking is getting worse all the time...thanks

tc....I know you are out there in cyberspace getting messed up....don't try riding that road hog without the hubby....

MOM.....do you drink wine?  I think it is better for you than all that beer from Mexico........remember they found urine in one of the brands.....

I wrote Hick about the Maye West gag cartoon....hope it is cool with him

night night everybody......and I am an admitted addict to MP


----------



## painterdude (Sep 18, 2009)

I checked out her web site.....lots and lots of beads....way too many for me, but if you are into bead work, this is the place to go......thanks guys the pic is now in my iPhoto gallery...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 18, 2009)

TGIF BHC :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 53f, the schools are on 2 hour delay for fog, but I don't see any:confused2:




			
				gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> is there a bhc# 69 yet?


Hi and :welcome: to the BHC :ciao: 
Before picking a number a new member needs to post a picture of their bong.Or did I miss your posting of your bong? If I did I am sorry. After posting of said pic, there is a list of members and their numbers at the 2nd post of this thread to check for available numbers.The number you requested is already in use. If you want to display the BHC in your avatar title click on group memberships. 

Have a great day bongers:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 18, 2009)

hi bhc and yes marsover tgif. thanks to all for the kind b-day words, had some friends come over last night and i was pretty high when they left, all in all it was a good day. hey 4u i bet you are in paridise, with uk girl and those views why shouldnt you be have a great day all, back to work 4 me. might as well have a couple of bong hits b4 i go, pass it around when your done.oh pee-dude is that really your shop?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...a Day  full of  Fair  today..78f  and  SUN...SUN...SUN:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC...a Day  full of  Fair  today..78f  and  SUN...SUN...SUN:yay:





*BIU :bong2:...BIU :bong2:....BIU :bong2:




*biu :laugh: have fun 4u2sm0ke:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

*Morning all you BHC'rs!*

Great Pic/cartoon of the Couple in Seattle Painter!  I thot Mea West was asking about a pocket knife?....lol.

Yes, it was kinda funny racing down the stairs....flip flops a flappin.  If it had been much later in the day, I think the Aroma would have been much stronger toward the front driveway.

I got lots to do today, as it is Friday and my honey is due home this evening.  Barring any unwanted phone call that he will be working Saturday!  Work Season is gonna winde up/down really soon from what I hear. Yipppeee!  I wont be trimming all by myself this year!  I am ready to do some fishing.

So bong it up if you can, and if you can.....blow the smoke at the computer screen......see if it gets as loaded as mine does from contact....insert green smile face here.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 18, 2009)

good morning all you dope smoking freaks......what a great day, huh?  There is sun aross the whole country.....

MOM....this one is for you.....here's what's happining, you want the hubby to take you out for a night on the town and he wants to stay home and watch the tele......and you are going to bash his head in with the rolling pin...da

tc.....she, Mel, could have said, 'Is that a dubbie in your undies?'.......

.......ta ta everyone, pee-dude


----------



## White Owl (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey *TC & SM* Who wants Russel on Survivor to be bit by a sea turtle? LOL

BIU   :bong:  & get :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2009)

What a jerk Russel is!!!  Hopefully they catch on real quick.

Umm pdude, I am much younger and better lookin.  

BIU!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2009)

Good Afternoon *SmokinMom*:ciao:

I will join ya for a little afternoon BIU session SM :bong2::bong2:

Where's Ozzy?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey pc!!!

I may have committed a sin for us bongers.....

I haven't used it since Monday, its under my deck still with water in it.  

*Oh I hope its not all moldy!!  I am almost too scared to check.  *


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2009)

Just clean it  and bong it

:bong2::bong2::bong2:





I have do worst:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

White Owl said:
			
		

> Hey *TC & SM* Who wants Russel on Survivor to be bit by a sea turtle? LOL
> 
> BIU :bong: & get :stoned:


*WhiteOwl*, tcbud does NOT like him, what the heck is a guy like that doing on Survivor, he is worse than Johnny Rotten by heads and shoulders.  Is gonna be funny to watch if they ever vote him out, maybe he will fall in the fire?  My jaw dropped as soon as he started calling names.  My husband might watch this year with this kind of back stabbin going on...lol.

Is Survivor chatter allowed? lol..... 

Time to BIU, again.

*SM*, we all age, maybe you will feel the fit better in ten years?  I thot it was awesome *Painter*, thanks for sharing. (Sometimes I feel that way, the one with curlers :angrywife: :hairpull: but not lately.....by January yes. )

*SM*, did you find the bong?  Lets hit one for the weekend.  This bud is for You.:fly:


----------



## gsxr1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my bad pduck my bong is currently lost in transit from moving back in with the parents.:hitchair::fid:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi *BHC !* 

*tc ...  sounds like you better start hustlin before daddy gets home *

*P dude...  you have an awesome gift, laughing is very theraputic, and those pis's had me in tears yesterday..... thanks  *

*Duck...  the nest is lookin awesome man, I am taking notes for sure ! *

*4u & UKGirl.....   looks like you two are having a great time, awesome pic's of the beautiful scenery   *

*Ozzy.... wheres Ozzy...?*

Have a great weekend everyone, the wifey and I are headin to Disneyland tomarrow.... wooooo hoooo !  
I think we have more fun that the kids do ?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

On the :20, 
I am done, except putting the finishing touches, dinner is a cookin'.

I love fryday....
Maybe Ozzio got kidnapped by beautiful females like last time?  Take that man to the fair....and ...well.....and.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

Your husband is a lucky man tc   they dont make em like you these days  lol....   I actually got very lucky as well, I have a great lil woman that takes great care of me, I just have to teach her to grow now 
she has the smoking part down to a T 

I hope Ozzy was abducted by a bunch of females..... I want the details


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

:ciao: *Seattle, Washington*...it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

*Chris*, I changed oil and rotated the truck tires too earlier today! NOT.  Thank you for the nice compliment.  Life is real good today.  Tell the wife tcbud says hey.

Is 4:20 different with *UK* around *4U*?  

:watchplant: :bong2: :bong2: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: 

*Hope everyone has a Great Weekend!*


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHA..... you had me goin there for a second !    The wifey said to say hello back, and I found Ozzy in another post just now


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

ASTROBUD.....no it's not mine, just pretending.....go check out the web site, it's full of silly beads and stuff and Painter is her last name, which is totally cool

TC......I'm thinking about you right now and all I see is mexican food.....carnitas.....you are the best, and you probably look real sexy in hair curlers only....woops, that's a thought crime...how about curlers and a nightgown

chris1974.....don't pee your pants....and thanks for digging the art

MOM.....well, how about this, does she look more like you?


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 19, 2009)

Painter's on a roll tonight.....<G>
And I'm vapin' it up after spending the whole evening stopping at gas stations trying to find 32 oz Monster cans for 4U's Monster Can Grow. 'Course, I just sat in the van puffing on my mini-bong while hubby did all the getting in and out. 
At the 13th gas station, he found one for me! Something tells me he deserves to have his bong smoked tonight.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

MOM.....that was a picture I drew of my older sister, 69, when I was mad at her.......we all know you are cute, sexy and a lover of fine art.....

TC....ok babe, here's my spider.....he lives about 25 feet from the greenhouse entrance.....I love this pic


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

mojavimama.......the Math Dude will forget his multiplication tables


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2009)

BIU BHC :ciao: :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice bud *tc*.. bet it is hard to wait to BIU that one.


:holysheep:  on having to move back in with parents *gsxr1000*


Hitting it for you right now *SmokinMom* :bong2: and 1 for me :bong2:


I want to vape too *mm*:stuff-1125699181_i_ 


*BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 58f


Have a BIU weekend everyone :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Is 4:20 different with *UK* around *4U*?


 



:hubba: 



OH YEAH!!!!!!:giggle:



Have  a GREAT  DAY!!!!  Friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Painter's on a roll tonight.....<G>
> And I'm vapin' it up after spending the whole evening stopping at gas stations trying to find 32 oz Monster cans for 4U's Monster Can Grow. 'Course, I just sat in the van puffing on my mini-bong while hubby did all the getting in and out.
> At the 13th gas station, he found one for me! Something tells me he deserves to have his bong smoked tonight.


 



You  be  sure  to  give  Hubby  a  BIG  BONG.. and  a BIG  HUG..thats  Awesome  he  took  ya  around  to  find  one..Props  for  Hubby:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

hello   friends...Melissa  and  I  trimmed  some  of  purplebud yesturday  and  are  makeing  some  Hash  with it..this  is  so  cool..


*tcbud*...she  made it  here  at  Harvest


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Goodmorning  gang.....    *

*SM.....  give him some Weedies for breakfast, that'l do the trick !  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2009)

Damn thats one huge plant 4u!!!!

Hahahaha Chris, maybe I will.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

*You could darn neer build a tree stand in that thing 4u ! *
*C-mon everyone its breakfeast bong time :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

okay  *chris   *Im  in :bong:   



Im  a sing  out   and  Get  Ukgirl  on  here..to  join in..need to  get  things  ready for the Day  here..


----------



## 420benny (Sep 19, 2009)

Good morning BHC gang members, lol. 4u, is that Crystal behind ukgirl? She's looking good. Well, they both are lmao. Wish me luck. My honey and I are entering a tomato contest today. pays $500 for 1st. It is a taste, not size contest. Should be fun. It is sprinkling out. We managed to get a temporary cover over the big area last night. It should work out. Gotta go feed all my girls TTFN


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Im pretty dissapointed !  This dude I know left me a little care packege in my MB lastnight, and I just smoked 2 entire bowls of it in my bong and...........:confused2: cssshhhh !   nothig ?   That really sucked ! :huh:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Good morning BHC gang members, lol. 4u, is that Crystal behind ukgirl? She's looking good. Well, they both are lmao. Wish me luck. My honey and I are entering a tomato contest today. pays $500 for 1st. It is a taste, not size contest. Should be fun. It is sprinkling out. We managed to get a temporary cover over the big area last night. It should work out. Gotta go feed all my girls TTFN


 
*Go gett em tiger.....  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 19, 2009)

*pass that bong back 4u ,,,,:giggle:

goodmorning BHC ,,hitting the 420 right here in Seattle 

painterdude your drawings are awesome ...
, mom .wants wrong with russel ..maybe ill catch up when i get back home with survivor ..and how was the bong under the porch,,
tc is the man home now ???? have a great weekend ,,,

everyone have a grreat weekend :bong: :bong2: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 19, 2009)

*goodluck benny ...im sure they will be very tasty esp if they have  been near your MJ :hubba:

and yes that is a CRYSTAL  behind me *


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Ok...  even stranger yet, I have cottenmouth but no high ? :confused2: *


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

chris......bummer on the care package....

UKgirl......where does the black hair come from?  Any Spanish blood in the genes?  I appreciate you digging the art, thanks so much....have never tried to sell anything, just do it because I have a passion for the process of creativity....and I must admit that I might have overdone it with you two friends....but it has been so much fun

benny......our tomatoes have become shoe leather, hope you win the $500

mojavimama.....having good thoughts about you and the Math Dude

tc......can you e-mail Carnitas?

ok, it's raining today

edit


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey P dude, that resembles one of my best drawings ever   
sweet cat !


----------



## 420benny (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it didn't quite work out. Benny didn't read the fine print about what time to enter and we were running WAY late when it started raining for real, so we bagged it. Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2009)

Octoberfest tonight!!  Which means good german beer.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh bummer Benny, I was lookin forward to hearing about the results !  You could send me some tomatoes tho, I love em........ lol


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2009)

BIU BHC:ciao: :bolt::bong2:

These cool nights here are turning everything purple.

I think Ozzy got kidnapped again. Big weekend at the point

Got some time before the :20 so I think I will practice.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 19, 2009)

Howdy duck! Mine are doing that too. No purple pistils, just bud leaves all red and violet, so far.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 20, 2009)

havent seen you folks in a while. Thought id take a break from studying and come burn a bowl or three with you mates


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

:ciao:  Blue...How  ya  been? :bong:..



Hello  *BHC*.....Its  12:45am  here  *UKgirl *is sound  a sleep..Rough  Day  today..need a bong and  then doing  the next  step  in  Bubble  Hash..*UKgirl *and  I took some  lower stuff off PurpleBud to practice  with. Hope  everyone  has  a Great  Day..:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sun is rising and it is 55f.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning all I'm back.. Thanks to all for wondering about me but no worries. Took a bike ride for 42 b-day. TC got me thinking abot a ride so barrowed cousin's bike and rode around for three days. So sore now can hardly move. Took bro laptop with me, it locked up and was worthless. Family had a suprize party without the B-day boy. So I gotta put up with them today.


BUI BHCers:bong2: :bong2: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong1: :bong: :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 20, 2009)

hi all and happy b-day ozzy, so are you ready to buy yourself a bike yet? i think the wifey and i are gonna ride out to see the grandbaby today.then i guess cook out on the grill and watch some programing. 4u/uk how are you two love birds today  morning duck, 72 now going for 80 and partly sunny, great day for a m/c ride  let me do some bowl maitence (did i spell that right) so we can do some bong hits, it will be ready at .20 after so be ready.see yall cats later:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello   BHC...77f..And  justa wonderfull day  a head..gonna  start  the session..*Ukgirl   *will be  on  shortly..Heres  to  a Great  Day :bong:...




NEXT  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 20, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

all i can say is PURPLEBUD is one hell of a wake n bake 

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 20, 2009)

*OZZY happy belated birthday ,,,,you kept that one very quiet 



*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 20, 2009)

*astro have fun seeing the grandbaby ,,,,
painterdude im dark brown ,,,
SM how was german beer night ?

ohh ands im BIU for UK 420 :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey  Ukgirl  Give  me  my  :bong:  Back  

*ozzy*...Happy   42..0  :48:


*Painterdude*..Like  Chris...Thats  more  my  Drawing:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Astro and UK :48::48:

4u I see that UK has a lovely backside,, but show us the front 

No astro, I got a 1985 Honda v-twin I am thinking about rebuilding. 

Time for a BIU session:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 20, 2009)

*:holysheep: my hands are numb ,,or is that brain :stoned:

well im throwing this purple bud up on the BHC table 4U 

:bong: :48: :bong: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

Time  to  BIU



:bong:


*ukgirl*...:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC!

Its another restful Sunday.  But I don't like my choice of programming here.  Too bad I don't have satalite, I may be able to pick up a Minnesota channel.  Must look into a dish.  

The beer was awesome!  I had a magic brownie before my friend picked me up.  My 1st beer wasn't even gone before I felt a little effect.  There were thousands of people there, most were drunk with their souvineer glass beer mugs....lol.

I am surprised I feel so good today.  

Musta been the brownie.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

Am I a perv if I get spanked and enjoy it?  :giggle: 

:woohoo: 

Fam just left, and y'all know what that means.....

*Tokin' time in Tejas!!!*


----------



## painterdude (Sep 20, 2009)

chris and 4u2......I have lots of those kind of drawings....real fast and dont't think about anything....

Mel.....brown?.....looks soooooooo black

MOM.....I love German beer too.....and Republic of Czech Urquel Pilzner......wifey and I will be in Hanover and Leipzig during the last ten days of October and leave on the 5th of November.....should be fun

mojavimama......just saying hi

here's another one for chris and 4u2....pee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

I am 1/2 czech.    Have a great trip pdude!!!

YAY!  Good TV day thus far.

Wonder if Bevis n Butthead will be on...  

Time for a bong as fam just left again and wont be back for 2 hrs.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2009)

:ciao:BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:





















:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad you all are having such great weekends....
My first :bong1:  since last night, and I am having trouble typing.  Am trying some of the Pot of Gold I snipped of a girl couple days ago.  This is gonna be good, dont have enough for another tho.....
Took down part of a Afgoo girl today.
Sounds like the *L Birds* are doing well in the PacNW.

*Painter*, dig the spider, so glad, I would be that it lived 25 feet from entrance.  Sounds like a grand trip too.
*SM*......that sounds so fun, Octoberfest.
*Ozzio*, bet you loved it even if you are sore....Happy Birthday! belated tho it be.
*Astro* Hows it feel holding that grandbaby?...lucky grandpa!
*4u*, I think you have it wrong, it is NFKL...so happy for you, I really like umberella pic...looks like it is salting.
*UK*, bet you never tire of 4:20 UK time in the USA.  Wake and Bake!

Went on a short 300 miles with the husband   yesterday, there and back......this is a pic of the road from a pickup window.  It is amazing seeing flowers blooming, was like a *purple* carpet along the roadside.

Gonna bong it up big time commin' up, He is home very very soon, for good!

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   :yay:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2009)

High Duck :ciao: .  How you doin'?  Nice weekend?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello!!

Trashcan Tacos for dinner tonight.  Plenty for everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hello!!
> 
> Trashcan Tacos for dinner tonight.  Plenty for everyone.



Wish I would have known sooner  Just got done eating.



Doing great tc, weekend was a busy one



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:





:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

:bong::bong:Hey BHC'ers Time to BIU :sliding your way:bong1::bong1::bong:

P-dude last 1 

Hey SM 1 misty female and 4 clones from her rooted:yay:
sounds like a  misty christmas.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, excellent ozzy.  

Good evening BHC.

Been a good day.  How about y'all?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

ozz- whats your pic of?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

Pilsner Urquell the beer P-dude is talking about I have been drinking all day today that is the lasst 1 drank a case and half :rant: everybody has left and I am out of beer somebody bring me a import, ozzy:fly: and:stoned: can't drive a mouse let alone car so me smoke more.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2009)

LMAO!  Do you know how many calories are in 1 1/2 cases of beer ozzy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

:stoned: :confused2: Drinking real beer they don't worry or put calories on label.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 21, 2009)

I like that beer. There a few good Czech beers. A friend turned me on to some. Don't worry Ozzie, you will pee out some of those 200 calories each x36 beers, maybe?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Raining and 68f.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:





















:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning BHC!

Delayed wake n bake, I have to take my 11 yr old for a physical this morning before they prescribe his meds.   

I hope to have him back at school by 9:45 and my bong in my hand by 10am.

It wasn't moldy at all.  Maybe it has to do with all that sticky resin.  :hubba: 

I'll be back in a few hours.

It's Monday.  *Have great daze everyone!!!*  :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2009)

You have a GREAT daze to SM :ciao: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2009)

:ciao:    BHC



Have  a Wonderful  Day!!!



:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning all

Have a good day 4u and UK make the most of it.
Sliding your way Duck and SM :bong1::bong1:

On the table and waiting for y'll:bong2: :bong2: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy :bong2:


Putting some Green? on the page

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Goodmorning   BHC.....  *

*Flew to La. Saturday night and spent yesterday at Disneyland riding all the roller coasters.... flew back lastnight and man am I sore today !  Those darn things beat me up and not to mention the 10 miles of waking arrround   but it was a blast !  *

*P dude...  I can draw the heck outa stck figures, i leave notes for my wife with pic's on them and she tells me im quite the artist.. lol  *

*Ozzy ..   your back man !  sounds like you had a good adventure cruisin the bike and putin back some brewskies.....  my kinda fun  *
*did u pick up any hotties for a spin ?  Oh and happy 42nd Birthday man ! *

*And to the rest of my friends here in the BHC, lets BIU :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


*and make it a great day !*


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

The outside temps dipped under the 50f degree mark last night.  Not by much tho, 49f.  Expected in the low 100's today.
*Duck*, looks like the temps are purpling up your green!  Looking good Bud.

Good Morning *Ozzio*, glad to see you made it back.
And a Good morning to you also *Astro*.
Sounds like a fun time down at the DisneyLand there* Chris*!

*Good Morning BHC!*


----------



## astrobud (Sep 21, 2009)

good morn bhc, the grandbaby is 13.5 lbs now 4 mths old and happy as a baby can be, yes tc i can say im very proud hey sm im thinking of getting the sunday programing package chris i love to ride coasters but havent been in 3 years, we might try and go next month when they do the halloween thing. well i guess it might rain today, we can use it, its so dry right now. time to pass this around:joint: i have some stuff to do so ill catch yall later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm baaaack!


Chris- must be gettin old.  I still love coasters.  

astro- wish I could too!!  Tonights hopefully will be good, 1st time to see  :hubba: my hottie, lmao.

Ducky- damn that looks delicious!!  Smell-a-vision here.

Hi tc.  I heard the Bay area is having a heat advisory today.  Tell your girl to keep cool!!

Hello to the love birds, and to mr ozzy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2009)

Good  Morning  Mom..How  are you?  did  ya  team  win?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

Heat wave all over SM.  Keepin' cool here.  Heading to town soon.  You get the kid back from the doc already?  Got that bong? lets fire it up!

Hello *4u*, tell *Ukgirl* good morning for me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahahah YES!

Tonights my fav tho...be watching.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

*Fire it up tc!!*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

Monday Morning BIU session time to start the week :stoned:

:bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::joint::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahah YES!
> 
> Tonights my fav tho...be watching.


 




Im  Going for the  blue  team


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

"It" should be over by the time I have to give up the remote tonight.

BIU, Im off to town.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im Going for the blue team


 
Me2

:woohoo: 

Death to aquatic life....


----------



## painterdude (Sep 21, 2009)

I truely believe that America has 'screwed the pooch' when it comes to their beer.......the Micro brews are fine but the stuff on TV that sponsors NASCAR I can't tollerate....spoiled 

ozzy.....love the fact that you communicate with your 'little stick people'....

4u2....what's up with you guys today?

MOM.....you need to discover some European beer....like Urquel....but it's almost $10 a six pac here on the west coast

.....well the sun is out, the cleaning lady is here, wifey's favorite person in the world, so I'm outta here.....and leaving with another weird drawing......by by bongers, pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics from our last visit.....these guys are great guests.....the green stuff in the shot glasses is Amaseth which is supposed to kill you..I loved it

MOM.....they are drinking German beer, type unknown, but they had several cases in the house, chilled......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong2: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :fly: eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

SM--what are "Trashcan Tacos"  Inquiring minds simply MUST know....!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

P'Dude---is that you behind the yellow flower in picture #1, or are you taking the photo???


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

Ozzie, you're sure it's Green Mojo you're sending and not UFO's? (Can you tell what thread I was just reading? <G>) 

Back when I was a kid, my mom was pretty sure a UFO would land in our horse pasture, so she taught our parakeet to say, "Take Me To Your Leader." 

I'm real tempted now to get another 'Keet just so I can teach it to say, "Fill the Bong Now!" 

Anyone have a pot quotin' bird?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

Mojavemama its hard to tell witch thread and what was coming out my fingers, they have a mind of their own.
With three voices on party lines, you never know what is in control. Most of the time they are screaming "Smoke One" and I BIU til they are happy. 

:bongin::bongin::bong::bong: just listening to the voices

:bong1::bong1::48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine says BIU too *Ozzy* :laugh:

*mojavemama* I had a Cockatiel that would cough whenever I did a bong. I did not even train it to do that, it picked it up all on its own.

Thanks *SmokinMom* and *tc* I too wish there was smellivision b/c these smell fantastic


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:
















:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 22, 2009)

mojavimama.....wasn't me hiding, I was taking all the pics....we went to play pool that night with a bunch of other artists and it seemed that after every eight ball went down there was this ritualistic celebration of drinking thiis little bottle of schnapz and chased it with a glass of beer....

MOM.....you would totally dig the Germans and their crazy habit of drinking beer for breakfast

TC......stirfry sounds OK, but carnitas.....yummie yummie

ozzy.....thanks for posting the Last Urquel......is there such a thing as 'scrog' beer?

.....we had temps in the high 80's today....unreal for the coast.....finally found my fan and ran it in the greenhouse late this afternoon....girls look fine.....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Partly cloudy and 70f.


*SmokinMom* Thanks for the rep. The last bud pic was of Bubba/Kush


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:











:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


77f  and  SUNNY!!!!  HAve  a wonderful  day everyone..


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Still :bongin: BHC :ciao:

Stoner move: Just found 2 more full jars of Durban Poison, I had misplaced/forgot about 

Got ta go harvest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

allways  great to  find  full  jars  huh  *duck*...:lama:  :bong:  Happy  Harvesting...Ukgirl  and  I  started  the  trimming  on  the  Mother plant..she  is  looking  Awesome:yay:  will post  some pics  up  tonight..Have  a wonderful  day:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2009)

The voices say "It's time to BIU":bong: :bong: :bongin: :bongin: they happy now it's your turn:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Have a Happy day


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> SM--what are "Trashcan Tacos" Inquiring minds simply MUST know....!


 
Basically an assembly line with all the taco fixins and instead of using a taco shell or tortilla, you just crumble up tortilla chips.  Kind of a taco salad, in a bowl.  We found out about it in Girl Scouts.   

Fresh back from a ADHD evaluation for my youngest.  He's having lots of behavioral issues in kindergarten, tho his teacher is quick to point out what a sweet kid he is.     He goes back for further testing Thurs afternoon.

This means I can sleep in the rest of the week.  I've hated having to be somewhere early both yesterday and today.   

Time to BIU!

And its raining yet again.  Supposed to not get out of the 70s the next few days.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Anyone wanna help with a trim party? My fingers are so sticky it is hard to type and am unable to pack bongs Anyone just want to pack bongs?


Yes it is great *4u2sm0ke* to find full jars:yay: That has never happened before Thanks to  MarijuanaPassion and all my grow buddies:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll happily assist you pcduck.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Ozzy are the voices telling ya to head north yet? I need a bong packer and a bong smoker.:rofl: and help:laugh: MY voices keep telling me _Where's Ozzy?_

BIU BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2:













:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish you were here to help *SM*. Now my lighter is getting sticky and don't want to strike a flame


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2009)

:bong: :bong: BIU break. :bong: :bong: 

Ozzy harvestin to duck scissors are locked up and bong stuck to hand. Light a candle next time you get the lighter to work. Gonna take clones of PurpleFrosting and Purplebud after while. Today is a :rant: work day.

SM other misty a male o'well 4 clones are rooted of the female.:yay:

Loaded and waiting:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2009)

Too bad on the male, but....cool about the clones.  

Did anyone see my man last night, particularly the interview at the end?  Classy dude, makes me love him even more.  :heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I wish you were here to help *SM*. Now my lighter is getting sticky and don't want to strike a flame


 
I'll let you borrow mine pc.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 22, 2009)

.....DUCK.....where did you find the jars?

.....hey, 4u2 and Mel.....have fun with the sticky fingers

......total freak out computer crash this early morning....had to call the son-in-law this AM and he said, 'Do this, and this, and then do this, etc.'.....and all is well once again

....gonna be another hot day on the coast......will start the fan earlier today.......by by pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Break time, still trimming and trying to BIU :bong2::bong2:

*painterdude* I found those jar in a draw above the cabinet where I store all my can goods Just forgot that I put them there.

*SM* seen the interview, top class dude he is.

*Ozzy* the heck with the candle, use a auto light propane torch.



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:














:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep, SM, just goes to show you that you can be on the right track and still get hit by a train.....<G>


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Still :bongin: and trimming.

Just got 1 plant almost done:woohoo: the next one is some what smaller but I need to BIU first :bong2::bong2::bong2:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:










:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

:ciao:   its  420   :bong:


Melissa  is  on  her  way  Back  home  now...sure  was  great  haveing  her  here..what  a wonderful  Woman..:heart:  and  yes  she  Rocked  my  World  everyone..and  will  for a long  time...Now  Back  to  Life  and  to  let  ya  all know..I  plan  to  go  to  her  House  end  of  june  when  kids  get outta  school..Im   looking  forward  to  it  very  much..Now  to  let  ya  all in  a mess  up  i  am...Melissa  never  spilt my  bong  not  once..How ever  i  was  smooching  her  and  spilled  down  her  front  side ..and  I  even  enjoyed  smokeing  a spliff..did  get  light headded  and  dizzy..maybe  cuzz i  dont smoke  ciggs..will be  working  on  my  Rolling  skills  for  sure..okay  gotta  hit  my  bong  now..Have  a great  night  everyone


:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: its 420 :bong:
> ..and I even enjoyed smokeing a spliff..did get light headded and dizzy
> :bong:


 
*4u*, could it be that there was Marijauna in that doobie?
*Painter*, Carnita recipe here in a Stoney Bud thread, will look for it in a few.
*Duck*, *4u* and *Ozzio*, congrats and :yay:   on harvesting!  I/we finished off our first plant this morning, hangin' and dryin'. 
*Mojave*, totally agree about bein on track and getting hit by a train, been there (not literally tho).

Gotta go...Dinner!

Bong it Up after ......how sweet it is.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hey Gang   *

*WOW  4u,  al I could do is giggle and shake my head in awwwww of your beautiful garden (forest):hubba:  you are blessed my friend  *

*tc.. your purple is off the hook woman, im jealous for sure  *

*P dude..  keep the pics coming girl... I enjoy good art  *

*Ozzy...   Duck...    congrats on the timber falling and trimming the brush, let us know how the product come out  *

*.....and to the rest of you BHCers lets  BONG IT UP   :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## 420benny (Sep 22, 2009)

"4u, could it be that there was Marijauna in that doobie?"
TC, that was perfect. A+ LMAO :giggle: 
I am trying some Lil Bertha after a few week cure and it is awesome. Nice taste, for sure. I can't wait to try her seeds out next spring, or sooner if I can ever finish my room. benny's projects can drag on. shhhhh


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

*tc*,,,*benny*...yes  there  was  weed in  it..:giggle:  i  watched  her  roll them..I  say  I  can  enjoy  a  joint..not  keen  on  tabacco  with  me  weed..But  I  am  rolling  a joint  now...well  tryN.


*chris*..*PainterDUDE*..is  a Male:giggle:..:bong:  and  pass


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

ppedude it is only lost if I would not have found it. :rofl: all it did was make my decision harder on what strain  to smoke:bolt::bong2::bong2:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:

















:rofl:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 22, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............:rofl: AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA    I think I must of been reeeeaaaaally :fly: when I typed that message *P dude.. *I have no godarn idea how I put girl instead of guy:confused2:   sure got one hell of  a laugh outame and Im sure everyone else as well  oooooops   what can I do ?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> what can I do ?






BIU Chris....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey thanks *duck*  ! boy do I look like a dumdum or what  hahahaha
my wife is even :giggle:.......       :doh: here passin it back man :48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Well 1 more short BIU session then back to trimming.

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


And I have not even started the purples yet












:rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 23, 2009)

hi bhc. so i stay away for 2 days and uk is gone back to the uk, duck is chopping, 4u is lonley already and chris is having a identity crisis. well i must get ready for work, raining and 84 here today. have a great day all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl:  *astro*...



Have   a great  DAy  everyone...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 72f


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC !   *


*Totally forgot I called P dude a girl  (sorry P dude)  untill I logged on again thismorning ....   I accidenty called a woman cashier "sir" yesterday at Trader Joes     man Im really on a roll !    *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 23, 2009)

*HELLO BHC! *

sorry I havent been around enough!! Work and life are keeping me pretty busy and as if thats not enough it was flooded here monday and tues. imma make a post and throw some pics up. never fear the jeep was the only vehicle that was making it through the floodwater out of my brothers neighborhood (house/dog sitting). got alot on the plate!

So... 

How have all of you been? Keeping your nose clean and above water I hope!

BIU BHC !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning all!  Just rolled out of bed at 10 am.  

Time for a wake and bake!!!

Have great daze everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey TOA nice of you to stop by and I  hope ya don't let your smoke get wet. 

Must be nice SmokinMom ....must be nice...ready to start filling bongs? I am doing a repeat of yesterday


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

I just smoked a bowl from my pipe.  My bong is outside and its too cold, in the low 60s and windy.  Brrrrr!!  (no laffing, av high here for this time of year is 86. )

Remind me to use some air freshener ASAP, I smoked in the kitchen.

LMFAO!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *tc*,,,*benny*...yes there was weed in it..:giggle: i watched her roll them..I say I can enjoy a joint..*not keen on tabacco with me weed*..But I am rolling a joint now...well tryN.
> 
> 
> *chris*..*PainterDUDE*..is a Male:giggle:..:bong: and pass


 
What the heck is TOBACO doing in your weed?  I can remember smoking "turkish cigs" back  in the day...hash crumbled in with tobaco....but dang.....people put tobaco in their joints now???? I sure dont.  Is this another trend that tcbud has missed?

15 day forecast for here is clear for 15 days!!! one day of below 40!  I am so happy ......it could all change with a forcast that far out tho......*TOA*, feel for you in that flooded area.
Good morning BHC!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 23, 2009)

....chris......but I do have several gay friends that I share a dubbie with

....tc....got the receipe....and that was a fun thread to read

...DUCK....what's the wet weight so far?

......4u2....thanks for the PM

....trillions of atoms....rumor has it that you started this crazy club.....what a great idea....thanks so much, because this place makes getting up, going on line with my friggin 56K connection sooooooo much fun....and it's a pleasure to meet you....sounds like you are in Georgia

.....MOM.....good morning to ya

....mojavimama.....how ya doin?

.....Oregon weather today on the coast....overcast, some fog, will clear up by noon with temps in the low 70's.....pee-dude


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl:   I can appreciate that *P dude,*  my wife is a hairdresser and she is friends with a gay couple that swing by now and then for their girl time with the wifey   they're pretty funny guys actually !  I dont think im ever gonna live this one down now !  Wait until I tell them about this, they will get a kick out of it for sure !


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

*I took a few pic's thismorning of the girls   only about 3 more weeks or so ! *


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking real nice *Chris1974*

Bet ya can't wait to pack that in your bong.



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get a big ol   just thinking about it !   This will be the first time I have ever been able to smoke my own !  My first one I cut to early not knowing anything, but thanks to everyone here I think I might be in luck this time  !  I did notice thismorning some littlle brown spots and lightning on the tips of leaves of a coupe plants, checked my PH and it was a lil high today 6.5    got it back to 5.8 about 30 mins ago, so I hope im alright ?  

How's the wet weight so far *duck ?  *


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good Chris......cept for typo yesterday! ROFL

Have your bong session Duck and get back to work!....jk.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks tc !  Yeah I dont know what happened ?  I was flyin hi on some nice purple my friend just harvested and Im pretty sure I forgot who I was writing to I guess... LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

Delish chris!!

where has by buddy hammy gone?  guess he checked outta the BHC.

Love to all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2009)

:ciao:   :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

I took a facebook quiz on what way of smoking weed are you.  Here's what I got...

You are the bong. You deliver powerful, clear hits which send people's heads spinning and leaves many too high to move. Although you are sometimes too strong for some to smoke, you deliver a high level of efficiency and comfort in smoking. Too bad you ain't portable.

Hahhahaha.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats a good one SM, I need to find that one ?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I took a facebook quiz on what way of smoking weed are you.  Here's what I got...
> 
> You are the bong. You deliver powerful, clear hits which send people's heads spinning and leaves many too high to move. Although you are sometimes too strong for some to smoke, you deliver a high level of efficiency and comfort in smoking. Too bad you ain't portable.
> 
> Hahhahaha.



Funny how those quizzes usually get it right :laugh:



*chris1974* and *painterdude* I have no idea on wet weight as I can not smoke it and I would also need a scale. I just go by the number of jars I can fill up.


*tcbud*:ciao: bong session in progress.......again


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

*chris1974*  I just go by the number of jars I can fill up.

I like your style *duck   *


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 67f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2009)

Morning BHC!

It's currently cloudy and 62 degrees.  I am lovin the cooler weather.  My lil dog even gets cold and goes under our covers to sleep.    Last day to enjoy it, 81 for a high tomorrow, 88 Saturday and back to the 90s on Sunday.  Joy!!!

Bong it up everyone!!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC !   *

Well.... I was suposed to go look at a job thismorning, but I was hittin the 
:bong1:  a few minutes ago, and realized it still had some hash in it
from lastnite  ....... :fly: :fly: :fly: woooooooweeeeeee
not goin anywhere for a while now :stoned:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 24, 2009)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM......AND GOOD MORNING TO ALL YOU BONGER FREAKS......

DUCKSTER......a scale is totally useful because you can calculate the weight loss from wet to dry......last year I lost 74% and ended up with my beloved two ounces from my only girl....I bought this scale back in the early 1970's in Southern California, Orange County to be exact, for the grand total of $7.....and it's solid brass

chris......lots of luck job hunting

.....two forest fires are ongoing in Oregon right now and the air quality is suffering...otherwise it's supposed to be a nice day.......pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2009)

:ciao: BHC'ers Hope everyone is well. After 3 hrs of trying to figure out what was wrong with computer found out the "Rascal" had chew the cable from keyboard to tower.
So I'm back online:yay:

Time to BIU :bong2: :bong2: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2009)

Yay ozz, missed you.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 24, 2009)

You're brilliant Ozzie. I'd still be looking....

Gorgeous scale, PDude! What a treasure. Who is that last drawing of, Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2009)

:ciao:  getting  ready  for  420  here:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2009)

Where's ukgirl?  4u, shes not tied up in your basement or anything, is she??  

Stoned.

About to watch Survivor.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 24, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. 4u, where iiiiissss she?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2009)

UKgirl Where are youuuuu.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Where's ukgirl? 4u, shes not tied up in your basement or anything, is she??
> 
> Stoned.
> 
> About to watch Survivor.


 
*SM....  :rofl: *


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2009)

*SmokinMom* Stoned watching Survivor...Who would of thought 

*painterdude*  Nice scale....I do not understand the concern for wet weight:confused2: I do have a scale for when I reload cartridges but is weighs everything in grains and would take for ever to weigh up anything substantial.


*Ozzy*  Who is "Rascal"?


*4u2sm0ke* :ciao:Over here practicing for the :20



*BIU BHC* :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2009)

Rascal is the puppy ozz adopted a few weeks ago.  He posted the pic and I said it looked more like Trouble.  I think he should have gone with my name suggestion!!!

Must.  go.  smoke.  again.  !!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

The sun is still below the horizon and 64f

Thanks SM


 BIU BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 25, 2009)

good morn bhc. ive been kinda busy this week so i thought id check in for the .20 after, and bong now. im spending a lot of time right now with my fantasy ball thingy, need to turn a couple of teams around.uk diddnt cross the bermuda triangle did she?  cloudy and chance of showers today 80. rain sat night and sunday so i guess it will be a long weekend.off to work so have a great day everyone. wake up sm


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC  !  *

Looks like another warm sunny day here in California   
Anyone heard from  *UKGirl *yet ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2009)

Good  Morning  BHC..:bong:  

I  wish  I  had  her  tied  up  in  my  Basement  *Mom*..lol..but  she  is  fine..we talk  everyday  and  night  and  afternoon:rofl:  and  she  is  getting  back  into  the  swing  of  things  back  home..Ill let  her  know  you  all are  worried  for  her..Im  sure  she  will find  time  today  to  stop  by..temps  today  to be  72f...should  start to  get  some  purple  showing  ..temps  at  night  are  getting  down  to  60f...


*duck*.....still  practiceing:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 25, 2009)

:ciao: Morning all,
Weather today is gonna' be mid 70's, a bit overcast and humid. Rains start tonight and are predicted to last through the weekend. My plants need another two weeks to finnish so I guess I'll be moving them to the greenhouse. So all in all, it's a great day to take the :bong1: outback and see what I can get accomplished.
Take care and take this:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hello BHC 

no im not tied up in 4us basement .....unfortunatley :giggle:
yep 4u is right ,,,just catching up on sleep and the kids ,,,but im back and ready to BIU 

:bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning folks, lets BIU!!  

Glad you checked in ukgirl.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 25, 2009)

*thanks sm .....now its time to make the kids tea ,,, life soon gets back to normal ,,,,:hairpull:

biu for me .....ill check back in later 


tc bud hows having the hubby home ? catch up with you soon  

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2009)

:yay: UK is home safe and stoned.  she couldn't stay longer with 4u. 4u you should have seen the Lady home. Maybe joined the mile high club together:hubba: 

SM I'm trying to find a pic of "trouble" he was a 95 lb doverman. I had him trained to make a person stay, the more force you used to move, the more he used, til he would bite. "Rascal" is a Jask Russel that is into everything he is just 3 month old. 

Too much typing not enough BIU:bong: :bong: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2009)

:ciao:   Happy  Friday:yay:

*Ukgirl*...:heart:..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..

*Ozzy*..I  wanted  nothing  more   then  to  see  My  Ladie  home..I  miss  her  enough  okay..Lets  smoke  on  this  wonderful  Day...:48:

*Mom*..  are  those  pumkins  ready  yet?  

*Duck*...That  PF  is  Awesome..Great  Job:aok:

*chris*...some how  i  lost  how  you  lost   you  Job..  But  good  luck  on  the  search...it  sux..But  we  worry  about  that  next  week..Its  friday..here:bong1:

*Painterdude*...need  some  new  drawings..your  the  greatest..next  to  *tcbud*:giggle:  How  is  the  Honey do  list  comeing  Girl? :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning BHC !  *
> 
> Well.... I was suposed to go look at a job thismorning, but I was hittin the
> :bong1: a few minutes ago, and realized it still had some hash in it
> ...


 



:rofl:


you  kill  me...I  do  that  every morning


----------



## painterdude (Sep 25, 2009)

chris.....the waiter at our local restaurant and watering hole is very, very gay.....doesn't hardly know anyone in the gay community here....he needs to meet the 'hair dressers'

DUCK.....maybe you need to start reloading 'cannon shells'.....then you would need a bigger scale....just an idea my friend

tc and UKgirl.....good morning you sweet things

4u2.....I will always try to please you

mojavemama......that was a Vietnam Veteran that was in my PTSD group.....loved the man's face

.....have to go north to pick up my jars today, they called me a couple of days ago
.....wife was in the hospital last night for five hours with abnormal fibrilations.....this was our fifth trip in about a month....scary stuff watching all the monitors....they finally got the heart calmed down with a potassium drip combined with another drip, something called sodium bla bla.....OH CHRIS, the best nurse was gay, we all hugged when it was time to leave...

.......the sun is out....and the doggie and I are about to jump in the rig.......see ya all later

....4u2....hope you like this one


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC...Took the day off from work and spent the whole day posting on MP...not sure if that makes me a loser or and addict...?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Hampster, I feel ya man ! Ive been really slow lately, not to much work on the books these last couple of weeks ?  I think my wife is annoyed at me for being on here durring the day :angrywife:  I like to have a lil down time to hang out and post on MP, I always learn something here ! 
She doesnt get it  

Ohh.. and *P dude, *I just told my wife about the gay waiter !  She said "awwww poor little gay boy"  did you tell the waiter that you pee sittin down 
too.....  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2009)

:ciao:   DENVER COLORADO...USA...its  4:20 :bong:


*Painterdude*...i  think  that  waiter  was  hitting  on  you:giggle:  and  be careful  how  ya  say  you  wanna  please  me..I  dont  swing  the  waiter  way:rofl:

*Hampster*...you  no  loser..just  a great  way  to  pass  the  time...I  love  posting  and  :bong:  all  day..as  long  as  server  allows..seems  as  tho  its  running  a bit  slow  again..

*chris*...wifeys...especially  those  that  dont  work  get  worried  when  The  $$$  maker  is  sitting  on  BUM...may  I  sugest  the  local eatery....free wi/fi..some okay coffee..and good  ole  MP  Now  Ill deni  all this  if  im  asked..you  know  that   right?


Lets  get  this  Friday  a  smokeN  :bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys!  Man, Ive been high all day and now I dont feel like doing squat.

Been invited over to a cute lesbians house for beer.  :giggle:  No worries, I don't swing that way.  But anyone who loves beer is a friend of mine!!!  

Have great nights everyone!!!

Oh, and glad you checked in Hammy!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good afternoon BHC...Took the day off from work and spent the whole day posting on MP...not sure if that makes me a loser or and addict...?




It makes you a friend and fellow bonger.


*painterdude* cannon balls:rofl: you funny. Cannon balls may bring to much unwanted attention, Mr. Super Redhawk just keeps everyone away.:hubba:

*
4u2sm0ke* I need to practice :bong2::bong2: going out to take pics of the Purples...stay tuned.


*SmokinMom* isn't weed great?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2009)

Friday Night BIU session practice til 9 then the real BIU began :bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2:

Have a great evening all, I setting here watching it rain and hoping we don't see the 2 to 3 inches the weaterman sayes is coming. 

Have a great :bong1: everyone time to :fly::stoned:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 25, 2009)

*4u... *Thanks for the good idea man    I should of thought of that myself:doh: I would never tell her.... just a bro lookin out for a bro in my book


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2009)

This practicing until 9:00 pm is getting me :fly: :fly: :fly: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 








BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good afternoon BHC...Took the day off from work and spent the whole day posting on MP...not sure if that makes me a loser or and addict...?


 
addict... 



> next to *tcbud* How is the Honey do list comeing Girl? :rofl:


 
*4u*, honey's list is about complete, dang didnt take him long at all.  It was a short list tho....   I have one new waste disposal unit, and a second working Vacume now.

Took down a girl today....two girls really, he did one alone.  It had just too many bugs for me  .  Pics in Journal of the one.  Buggy plant will be hanging downstairs whole, I am not sure what is gonna happen to that one.  House smells like the inside of a bud now.

Time to :bong1:  it Up .... and hit the kitchen. 

Good Evening All......TGIF!

*Ozzio*, maybe best get the raft out anyway. 

*Painter*, hope the wife is much better now.

*Duck*, cant wait to see the pics...

*SM*, have fun!

Looking forward to chatting *UK*...

*cubby*, good luck with the rain and girls.

:ciao: :fly: :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2009)

Boats tyed to the back porch 1 hour Practice left til the :bong1: begans :bong2::bong2::bong2::bongin::bongin:

:fly::stoned:again


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just filled my :bong1: with ice cold H2o and packed her up with a lil suprise....  Let's Launch into space *BHC   :bong: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2009)

To you my friends I send this :bong1: In hopes that we will always get alongeace:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2009)

Some Buddage for the page.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2009)

i just drooled duck. serious. that is the dankest looking bud man. i can't wait to try this out. by x-mas for sure. gotta get my moms, then straight to the dwc buckets bro.:hubba: ...

how's your dwc going?

gotta paint up my porta potty and get down to growing some dank...  ...

later friend...Irish...


----------



## cubby (Sep 25, 2009)

Evening BHC, 
   Hope all is well. Duck the foliage is like a warm smile on a cold day. It just makes ya' go OOOOH. I took a test pinch off one of my NL's, I'm still baked.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 25, 2009)

DUCK......I think all of us try to make someone laugh....it's so good for the soul

4u2......I really hate peeing next to someone in the rest areas, would rather sit down in one of the stalls

chris.....read the above entry

tc......wifey isn't 100% yet, and we are waiting for an appointment with a new Cardiologist

....4u2.....that's ALONE in one of the stalls

mojavimama and UKgirl.....hi babes

tc.....nice looking buds in the 'Bigest Plant of the Year' thread...and is that your arm with all the hair on it?  If it is, you got one hell of a forearm babe....

......well it's dark out now, and I've taken all my VA meds, so it's time for a :bongr two.....night night all you crazy friends.....pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Some Buddage for the page.
> 
> 
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 


Dam  *Duck*..you  got  the  purple  going  on...well  done  my  friend.. 


okay  practice  time:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 26, 2009)

good morn friends, im up getting ready for work :spit:i guess i can make it untill 2.00. duck my hats off to ya i wish i could grow plants that look like that im not caught up here so ill just wish everyone a great day and a hardy keep on bongin.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

63f and suppose to rain later

Thanks Ozzy, Irish, cubby, 4u2sm0ke, and Astrobud. 

Have a great weekend everyone and don't forget to BIU :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good morning all the rain is still falling here So I'm practicing:bong::bong1::bong2::bong2::bongin:

Hope your day is a great one eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Goodmorning evrone  !*

*Beautiful and sunny here in  NorCal....   *
*I just watered my girls and noticed some of the hairs are turing orange :woohoo: only a couple more weeks !  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2009)

Forcast for today BIU session, nap, repeat it's a Waking and Baking day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

GOOD  MORNING USA...UK  its  4:20


temps  this  Morning  was  42  on  my  porch..and  will  be  70  today...The  purple  should  be  comeing.. 


*UKgirl*...:heart:  Just  cuz ya  got  me  hooked  on  :joint: and  the  power  of  those  wonderful  eyes..I  have  to  say  keeps  me  away  from  here  as  well..:hubba:

*astro*....dont work  to  Hard..be  sure  to  check  back  in  at  420..:bong:

*duck*...:bong:

*ozzy*..:48:  just  rolled  me  some  joints for  the  day..so  Ill  have  to  practice  with  ya  Tomarrow:giggle:


*Mom*...im  going  with  Red  by  3...That  blue secondayies  is  beat  up...sorry  Your  Man  is  going  to  Lose  the  red  "D"  is  tough...

*painter*....what  a  wonderful  Community  we  have  here..huh?   Thanks  for  beeing  Part  of  it...

*tc*...i  see ya  down  there..Hows  the  weather?

*chris*...dont  let  wifey  see  my  last  post..:rofl:  or  be  sure  she  knows  Im  just  funning...This  does  get  addicting..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

You got some Great Awesome Stupendous looking budage there *4u*!  And* Duck* those bud pics were stunning!  I love when the leaves get that purple golden color.



> tc.....nice looking buds in the 'Bigest Plant of the Year' thread...and is that your arm with all the hair on it? If it is, you got one hell of a forearm babe....


*Painter*, I was taking the pic.....and yes..he has massive hands too.  I got good thots heading your way for the wife.  Heart problems can be freaky as all get out, been there, done that.  The Medical Community can do wonders with hearts these days.....I got mine worked on/parts replaced twenty years ago.....still ticking.

Still got that boat tied to the back porch *Ozzio*?


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

Good morning or in my case early afternoon BHC...4U it looks like you hve a forest growing...awesome pics...I envy all you outdoor growers.. I wish I cld experience the wonders of plants way taller then me...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

:ciao:  must  get  some  stuff  done  around  house,,,,Ill  check  back  later..Have  a great  day  everyone:bong:


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

Take care 4u...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello 4u, ukgirl, ducky, hammy, ozzy, tc, mojave, chris, hick, peedude, and anyone I may be forgetting...

Tis Saturday.  

Ow my aching head...lmao.

Had a lot of fun last night.  One of thise kinds of buzzes where you can't stop cracking up.  And they say laughing is good for the soul.  

I could use a wake n bake, but I think I'll just go back to bed.  My friends couch sucked..lmao.

Adios...


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey SM...go back to bed and rest up...my wife had a lil too much fun herself last night and is still in bed sleeping it off....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2009)

Your wish is my command...lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah  *Mom*..Im  going  to  take  a  Nap..so  I  can  wake  and  bake  again  Man  i  Love  weekends:bong:   *Hampster*..Here  :bong1:  Man  that  while  im  gone  okay?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozzy reporting in for Wake N Bake creek still in it banks for now :bong::bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bong1::bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 









enough said


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

:ciao:   *Seattle, Washington...USA*..it's  4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

BIU BHC..:bong2:     Here hold this :bong1: while you take a peak at my new smoking utensil.:bong2:.... I went to the *BIG* city today since it was raining. :bong2: Never had one like this before...Must be tough to clean:confused2: :bong2: ..I works really good,cause I am :fly::fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2009)

Hahahaha, excellent ducky!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong2: :joint4: :48: :bong1: :joint: :bongin: :bong: :fly: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey  *Duck*..That  is  just  My type..i  like  them  small...easy  to  clean  realy..just  need  to  do  often...that  one  looks  real  cool...i  go  to  the  Glass   blower  here  Local  at  Christmas  and buy  me  a  new  one..still  use  My  original..its  still  my  Fav  utensil...sometimes  when  getting  those  small ones..I  found  you  want  the  carb small...i  had  one  that  was  large  and  didnt  clear  as  well..just  my  thaughts...oh  i  a  stay  clear  of  the  Bongs  that  have  Glass  figures  inside  Bong..That  IMO..would  be  tough  to  clean..Okay  smoked  all my  Joint...I  better  get  to  Practiceing:bong:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 26, 2009)

Howdy gang! I spent the day working on my shelters. I am beat up. Almost fell off the rafters twice this morning. I only took 2 hits from mango in my pipe.lol Tomorrow, I should stretch the plastic and get it secured. Man, this was a lot of work. Smart people may have done it before the forest grew up. Well, everything but the plastic. Hopefully it will work. I will know on Monday.  Rain is promised. Time to make some progress on a J of Lil Bertha. I left a big bud on the table for you , so share away. TTFN I took some bud porn pics, but I am too wasted to put them up. Tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

Benny ...I am to high to be on any rafters..:laugh:

4u2sm0ke....I am real high smoking this new one. They did have bongs too but not my type..Straight tube.. maybe an ice catcher are my type..nothing fancy..sorta saving up for a vape like mohavamomma (sp?) has. Sorry mm I am high. :rofl:

BIU BHC:bong2:... I know I am :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


Putting a plant on the table for ya, but you got to clean it yourself

Hey Who did I give my :bong1: to?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2009)

:holysheep: Ozzy :stoned:

Nice pipe Duck I agree with 4u the small hole pipes clear better. Fill it up and pass it around.

:bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2: sliding your way warning couch lock will happen after use


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC:ciao:*

Partly sunny and 58f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 27, 2009)

good morn bhc. cloudy now, supposed to clear out and be sunny and 80. the wifeys at work so i guess ill go to town and take her some brunch then come home and watch some programs on tv.  i see its almost .20 after. ready, set, and bong. i have a pic ill share later (a big ugly bud) with story. have a great day and ill catch yall later


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2009)

tcbuds pictures stimulated me to post these.  Besides, I have no journal or contest to participate in..  no bong, no friends, ect. ect.... :rofl:..


----------



## astrobud (Sep 27, 2009)

wow hick they look great and we like you just fine  now how about sharing:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 27, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

hick an duck ,,tc ,those pics are beautiful ,,

SM have you recovered enough for wake n bakin yet 

tc chat soon 

4U :heart:enjoy the joints 

Painterdude i need some more art and hows the better half  my thoughtds are with you ,,,will it stop your trip ?

ozzy chriss .buddy ,,astro ,,and anyone else i have missed have a wonderful weekend and BIU  *:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

Good Morning all hope your day is injoyable and happy. Here a good way to start it off :bong::bong::bong: everything looks better thru  stoned eyes

:48: Hick and heres a little Harvest Mojo to help your Ladies to the Finish. 

UK are you back to abnormal yet  here :48: it help relieve the longings for 4u:giggle:

To all the BHCers a pass these:bong1::bong1::bong1: to y'll


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 27, 2009)

*yes ozzy im back to abnormal  :rofl:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> tcbuds pictures stimulated me to post these. Besides, I have no journal or contest to participate in..  no bong, no friends, ect. ect.... :rofl:..


 


Ill  be  your  friend  now...:rofl:   Nice  buds  *Hick  *thanks  for  shareing...Love  the  Purps


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> tcbuds pictures stimulated me.


 
:shocked: 


:giggle: 

Morning everyone!

Yes ukgirl, fully recovered.  

Fam is going out this afternoon and we know what that means....

*Bong time!!*

And the best TV day too.

Go Go Go!!

Yeehaw!!!  

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

Watch him Hick he's just after you purple:laugh:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree, those seattlestonians are only after your bud, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

we  are  always  after  the  GOOD  stuff....and  *Hick*...you  got it....May  I  ask  why  you  dont  have  GJ?  is  that  part of  beeing  a  Mod..or  just  tired  of  showing  off..Id  say  you  can send  me  some  to  sample..But  wouldnt  want  ya  get  into  trouble...and  besides  you  the  type  IMO,,that  nevered  shared   your Halloween  candy  when  kid  either.:giggle:.Have  a  Great  day..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

am  i  a  kiss  a s s  or  what:rofl:  you  guys  figure  me  way  to  quik..lol...time  to  find  some  new  suckers..:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> tcbuds pictures stimulated me to post these. Besides, I have no journal or contest to participate in..  no bong, no friends, ect. ect.... :rofl:..


 
tcbud stimulated a man....oh my. Was my pleasurre Hick.

Great looking buds you got there.  Thank You for posting them.  With bud like that, I would think You would have friends lining up around the block to say hey to you. Here is some more color for you Hick.

Enjoy the Sunday past time all of you!

*Duck*, that is a fine looking new pipe there.  Do you put water in it?....just wondering.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC...:bong:


Its  Game  time :yay:


and  Im  updateing  threads  so  be  sure  to  stop  by...


----------



## astrobud (Sep 27, 2009)

hi friends, all these pics of purple buds made me want to post this pic. it has a little purp in it, it was in my brothers back yard, he started it late and the critters ate all but a few leaves so he keep it and it grew into one ugly but big bud. it was about 18 inchs of stick and then the massive bud. he was gonna leave it but he went to shake the rain water off and this is what he had, about 2/3 i guess 





ugly huh:holysheep: but its thick and heavy. hopes its as good as it looks. let me go check the grill b/4 the stampead starts , bongs on me


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

Kicking off the afternoon with :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:

Don't worry 4u theres a newbie coming in all the time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

Very  nice  *tc*...and  *astro*..


okay  *ozzy*..i  am  outta  papers  so  back  to  practiceing:bong:  and  pass :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Good afternoon  all  !   *

*Heading out to go drink some brewskies at October Fest :yay: and *
*mingle with the crowd !  *

*Looks awefully green and purple arround here today congradulations on everybodys hard work this season, the rewards *
*look awesome, and really tastey too ! *

*Well everyone enjoy your Sunday, and  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: BUI........ *


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well.... theres been a change of plans !  wifey is not feeling good so it looks like I will be staying in today and smoking pot, drinking St Pauli Girl, and posting on MP  all day !


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahaha Chris..

We went to Oktoberfest last weekend and ha a blast.

Fam has been gone for 1 1/2 hrs so Ive tried to smoke as much as I can cuz they'll be back soon,....

Happy daze!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

:rofl:   *SM....  *I just totally pictured you sittin there, with like 7 doobies stickin out of your mouth puffin as fast as you could with a giant cloud of smoke arround you.......:rofl: ..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA  :smoke1: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Were you spying on me chris???

:giggle:

Its brownie time, to keep the buzz goin.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

:batman: uh.. oh,!   Lol.....

Brownies  huh  *SM *??   I went to a place I had never been before when I ate my last cookie !   I picked some up at Grass Roots in SF a few weeks ago, I think I might of mentioned it before ?  I believe I had a lil to much to eat, I never knew you could actually have hallucinations
from THC ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

These arent super strong.  The last batch was, and I could only eat 1/2...lol.

Almost time for a cold beer I think.

Guys, good game tonight but also-  (for you Americans, lol)

*It's the 1st episode of the new season of The Amazing Race.*

Such a cool show, get to see neat stuff from around the world.  Check it out if you haven't already.

Hehehehehe.....my head's in the clouds.  



BIU.


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> These arent super strong.  The last batch was, and I could only eat 1/2...lol.
> 
> Almost time for a cold beer I think.
> 
> ...



Heads in the clouds huh SM....sounds like some good smoke...I second the cold beer...isn't illegal in the US to not drink cold beer on Sundays during football season?? I just watched my Yankees clinch the East and Home field throughout the playoffs so I know I need another cold one and a cpl hits off the vape...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool hammy, congrats.  

Also, hicks checking in, careful on the sports discussions.  

Gonna watch the Amazing Race?  

Is reality tv ok to discuss?

:dancing:


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

I am a crime scene tv junkie...Me and the wife watch all those shows...Forensic files is one of our favorites...something really soothing about Peter Thomas' voice...he kinda jumped the shark by doing the new Burger King commercials but we forgive him....


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh and SM....your avatar is doin that thing again.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my crop job on this one...it'll stay for a bit.  Its mustache man believe it or not...lmao.  :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy with my crop job on this one...it'll stay for a bit.  Its mustache man believe it or not...lmao.  :hubba:



It kinda looks like the Mac from the Mac PC commercials...but with long hair....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

There is a goddamn fly in this house and its driving me crazy!!!!!!   :hairpull: 

I am too slow to catch the bastard!!!!!  :hitchair: 

I will in time....try and stop me.

:rofl: 

:fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It kinda looks like the Mac from the Mac PC commercials...but with long hair....


 
Ohhh, he's cute too!!!  :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah they look like they cld be brothers....oh and flies drive me nuts as well...my cats take care of them though..they love them...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahahaha, normally my weenie dog does too, but he's taking a nap somewhere.  lolol.

On a scale of 1 to 10, where are *YOU* on the high scale?  Thats for all the BHC.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im floatin around 7


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2009)

About a 5, the brownie is just starting to take effect...lasagna almost done!  

Hahahahahahahahhahahahahaha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

im  a  say  4  Mom...but  working  toward  10:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am down to about a 1 now.... I put an 8th of Grandaddy in my Mr. coffe grinder and have been rolling some doobs for the last hour or so, guess I better take a break and smoke one


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 27, 2009)

*good evening ,,,my morning  BHC 

it 420 in europe time to :bong::48: *


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 28, 2009)

:bong:whats up BHC members. hope everyones fall grows are off to a nice start. green mojo out to eveyone.
:48:  this ones for yall paper lovers.

personally i like a nice swisher or a :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey blue, thanks for checking in.  

Hahaha...I would rate about a 7.5 now.  I am chillen in the tub with tunes and my laptop.  Beer #1 out of 2 .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Night/evening/morning BHC'ers heres for a great Buzz:bong1::bong::bongin::bong2::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone wanna help with home work. I laughed my butt off when i came across this in an assignment, it was like how random cause its for a crititcal thinking class.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh man, too technical, it made my brain hurt.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 56f.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


Happy  Monday..another day  of  work..and  one  day  closer  to  june 30...

*ukgirl*...your wonderful:heart:


*BlueA*.....i  think  we  need  to  size  of  the  rooms  to  answer  best..:giggle:  what  class  are  ya  takeing..hardiculture?  Good  luck  2u..and  ya  better  not  be on here  dureing class:hichar:

*duck*...67f  today  have  a  great  one


*Mom*....I  Lost  Bad  I  know:cry:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 28, 2009)

wake n bake with my broken bong got some pretty good kush:bong: :shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

What did I win 4u?  Bwahahahaha.  You should know by now that Mamas are always right.  :giggle: 

Morning everyone.  I am not up for long.  Noisy kids off to school and I am off to my warm bed for a few hrs of beauty sleep.  

I'll be ready for my wake n bake then.

Adios BHC!  Have great daze!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 28, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


you aint to bad yourself 4u :giggle:



have a great day ev1 :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 28, 2009)

*goodmorning mom :ciao:

is that bed calling you back yet or how about one of these 

*


----------



## cubby (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning BHC, 
   50 degrees, yes I said 50 degrees, but it's shoot all the way up to 58 for a high today. Glad I put up my greenhouse yesterday. We're having 30-40 mph winds today. I quess I'll just stay inside:bongin: 
   Hope your weather is better than mine (I don't mind the cold, but the wind I could live without).
   Take care and keep those bongs active.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning mom :ciao:*
> 
> *is that bed calling you back yet or how about one of these
> 
> *


 
Hmmm, hard decision but my butts still in this computer chair.......

My eyelids are heavy tho.

Hope I don't sleep til noon now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Morning all Monday Morning start the week off right BIU session:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong1::bong1: :bong2::bong2::48::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

1st diet soda of the day.  The caffeine needs to hit so I can get some crap done around here....or online....lmao!!!

BIU!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 28, 2009)

UKgirl and tc.....thanks so much for thinking about the wifey's medical problems.....we just spent five hours in the emergency room Friday nite trying to get her heart to beat normal....lab work showed a potassium deficiency so they put her on a potassium drip and two hours later the heart was at a normal rhythm...and we got to go home

On Saturday I called Orbitz (ended up in Manilla) and Lufthanza Airlines (ended up in Ontario, Canada) to cancell our flight.....$200 penalty per ticket on a non-refundable and you have to reschedule within a year, pay the $200 fine, then send your medical info to Lufthanza's headquarters in NY city to see if you get a refund......

Sooooooooo, we aren't going to Germany.....:cry::cry:

4u2.....I do love the community and all my new unseen friends.....thanks for caring guys and gals

I am kind of bummed about the trip but will get over it as time passes....

Weather report today, (edit) weather.....pee-dude:heart:

and mojavimama.....hope you are OK

.....and HICK....I am your friend and I respect you now more than ever....but you should join the club because we have nothing against Mountain Men


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

*Painter*, glad to hear the doc's dialed in on the wife's problem.  Am still sending good thots your way.  I sure like the artwork you post.

*SM*, Looks like you got offline okay and must be hitting the chores.  I got mine done and the man out of the house for the day.......BIU indoors!

Weather Report, seeing some clouds, seeing some sun, gonna turn on the cooler soon.  Highs wont be nearly the tripple digits we had the last couple days!  Redding had 110 Saturday, and yep, we were down there in it.  Felt like a wall of heat when you left a building.  Found that the High setting on the fan in the rig is not working....lol.

Ozzio, that creek come down yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow peedude, I missed the part about your wife and her heart.  So sorry about her and the cancellation of the trip.  

Yes tc, checking things off my to-do list it feels great.  

BIU once again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

pc, everything ok?  Dont see you around as often.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

tcbud waves at *SM* down in currently active users!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 28, 2009)

MOM....thanks for that nice thought, means allot....

Thought I'd post a drawing for UKgirl and tc because they dig the art ........ but mojavimama and her hubbie (took hiim awhile though) were the first.....and she makes me blush, way too much praise....I am just glad someone gets to see it


----------



## painterdude (Sep 28, 2009)

tc, I am waving and waving at ya......this is fun.....


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

*Painter*... Im a waving back at you....
really like the neon look of some of those colors!  You got some real OP ART goiong there,
waves at* SM* down in the current users!

I got the vape out, got to say, *dont store it in with the foam it came with*.  When it gets hot, the foam will melt to the plastic whip.....what a mess.  Still works like a charm tho.  Where is that bong?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Hey* *all...  a little buddage   *

*BUI    :bong: :bong: :guitar: *


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Pavers.  Is that the GDP?  Looks Frostilish.

BIU Guys and Gals, this tcbud is done for the day....smoked way to much....NOT!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 28, 2009)

*bye tc  enjoy your evening :ciao:

nice buds chris 

Nice pics painterdude ,,and sorry to hear of the trip ,but goodnews the doc can treat the wife 

4U Have you finnished in the shed yet ? :evil:

ozzy how are you doing ,,,,,

biu bhc :bong::bong::bong::48::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC  :bong:


Yeah  im   done  in  shed  for  now..sure  wish  I  had  extra  hands  on  my   budds..:evil:


okay  looks  like  rain  comeing  in..and   some  wind  from  south..harvest  May  start tonight  if  some  of  those Big  colas  cant  take  extra  weight  from  rain..we  seee..


*chris  *..very  nice  pic..Gonna  have  some  fresh  for  Christmas  too 
 huh?  


*tc*...PURPLE  POWER



*duck*...???????  you  lost  in  Buds


*ozzy*..*Hick*..:48:  have  aGreat  Night  everyone


Gotta  go:heart:  BIU  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2009)

Ozzy wore out :rant: water pump when out. Spent the afternoon turning wrenches. At least it was under warrenty just went thru the same thing 6 months ago.

Time to BIU :bong::bong: sliding your way:bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks  *ozzy *:bong:


sorry  to  hear of  the troubles..wish  i  could  get  under  there  and  fix  things..But  with  these  new  cars  I  barely  know  wher  put  gas:spit:  waiting  to  get  My  papers  from  *UKgirl*..untill  then  we  practice:bong:

Next :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 29, 2009)

ozzy.....what kind of rig are ya driving?  American or foreign?  I refuse to do any kind of 'black thumb' work anymore.....just pay the dude his $65 hourly rate and try not to complain....I like my mechanic allot, his kid is in the FBI, was a sniper at the last Super Bowl.....he hunts and fishes and tollerates my political beliefs as I do his....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning BHC!!! 

What am I doing up you ask..???

Hubs had to leave for work at 6:30 am so here I sit, being a mom, getting kids fed and in gear for school.  I drop them off in a few mins then its wake n bake time!!!  

Have great daze...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC....:bong::bong:  2  for  tuesday


temps  drop  below  40f  at  night  and  reach  high  of  68  in day...huge  changes  is  why  i  been  sick...Rain  moving  in..will  need  to  put  cover  on  this  weekend for  sure..along  with  some  Harvesting..Okay  everyone..Have a  Wonderful  day:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

overcast and 50f


BIU BHC ..lets do a 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 29, 2009)

G'Mornin' BHC'ers! Started my morning off right with a cube of Cannabutter on sourdough toast. Mmmm, good. 

4U--Yeouch, the temps sure are wreaking havoc with you right now. Good luck on that harvest and feel better. You could be a really nice guy and upload me some of that cool air, though. This time of year is like Christmas Eve to us here in the desert--we know an end to triple-digit temps is coming, but we can't see the Santa's Double-digit sleigh yet. 

P'Dude--Really big bummers that you and your wife had to cancel the trip.  But thank goodness your wife is holding stable right now, heart-wise.  

UKG--Did you start your Monster Can grow yet? And do they sell BFC's in the UK? 

PCD--I'll take a toke of that cool weather you're having! And whatever else you're toking right now. 

SM--Hope you're home and "bakin'" by now!

Ozzie--Uploading you a cyber water pump. How frustrating, huh? 

TC--I'm feelin' that Amber Mojo you've been spreading around--and it's looking like a nice 2nd grow here. You got powerful mojo, gal!

Chris, I'm in love with that gorgeous black and white cat in your avatar-yours? 

Mmmmm, feelin' that cannabutter starting to hit me. This is supposed to be made with Mendocino Madness. Hope I don't regret the big pat of it I slathered on my toast. Heck, I deserve a day off, and I'm going to relax and enjoy it. It's a no-pain day and I'm gonna ENJOY it! 

I have my little Purple Frost BFC grow outside enjoying the morning sun. It has the widest leaves I've ever seen--what a beauty, and hope it's a "she."

Have a good Tuesday, and BIU, everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2009)

No wake n bake here, its such a pretty day I took my bike for a ride instead...

Now I am too worn out, my legs feel like jelly...lmao.

Shower time!!  PU, yes thats me.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahhhh a good bike ride on a nice day is always soothing *SM*. No bike ride for me 45+ winds and hit and miss rain got me hoping my girls can make it through the night.


*mojavemama* Im ma ma smmoking bunchs of buddddds. WWWishhing IIII had aaaa vvape Likke yourrss....But I do have a new bubbler..bubble ...bubble


Where ya at* 4u2sm0ke*?...Lets smoke some :bong1: and get high


_Helpful hint for the day:_ *Do not rub your eye while trimming massive buds of Purple Frosting or Purple Bud, it stings your eyes and hurts.*:rofl:



BIU BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 29, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


*UKgirl*...sure  could  use ya  help...Hows  the  weather?  :48::heart:


Hey  ya  *Duck*..  ya  gonna  play  Monster  grow?  of corse  ya are  ya  just  holding out  huh?:rofl:

*mojave*...wish  i  could  bottle  up  the  cold snaps  4u..looks  to  maybe  get  normal  this  weekend..Plants  sure dont  know  what  to  do..:baby: them  threw  i  supose  is  what  ive done..your  "BFC"  looks  Awesome

*Mom*....I  think  ya  need  a  shower  again...PU  oh  wait....  I  just  did  some  harvesting...maybe  my  stinky  fingers:rofl:


and  to  the  rest  of   you  Kats  looking  on..Grow  greatly  and  smoke  freely...:bolt::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Hi All... !*

*Checkin in late tonite, had a long day but landed a big contract *
*with a national communications company :yay: $$$$$  *
*Wifey is happy *

*Time to celebrate  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :woohoo: join me BHC !*

*Time to BONG IT UP !*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :48: :bong2: :joint4: 

Hey everyone been standing in the shadow today, Just to lazy to type(lazy=MJ+Lortab+flexiril+few shots moonshine)
 P-Dude it's a 1995 GMC Safari cargo the ol' work van and they made to for a extremely small handed person to work on. So every knuckle is skined brused or busted. If EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT ETC would work it would have been on to 2/10 a second. And that was just open the hood.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

:yay:   Im  Happy  4u  *chris*...Lots  of  presure  of  wifey  too...now  :bong:  and  pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats Chris Here's a eithernet Shot Beer and :bong: 

4u :48: just to keep in practice 

Hey UK and SM :48::heart: 

TC and MMM sliding :bong1::bong1: to you with :heart:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.... 
*Ozzy.. *my old grandad used to tell me "Son.... just soak it incide'er " when I would get splinters or cuts and scrapes on me paws  

*4u....  *yeah the wifey is off my back thank goodness 
now I can MP and not feel like im breakin the law.....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2009)

:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :batman:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys....
> *Ozzy.. *my old grandad used to tell me "Son.... just soak it inside'er " when I would get splinters or cuts and scrapes on me paws
> 
> *4u.... *yeah the wifey is off my back thank goodness
> now I can MP and not feel like im breakin the law.....


 



:rofl:   I  so  hear ya  brother...why  can  they  make  us  feel  like  heals...when  all we  want  to  do  is  smoke  and  say :ciao:  why  woman  all have  prioriys  in  order:spit:  here lets  prioratize  this:bong1: today...shall  wee ..

How  long  will  that  Contract  keep  ya  working?  take  care  and  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

hey  *duck*......temps  get  down  to   just  under  40f  at  night...only  high  of  57  today  but  some  sun...the  winds  and  rain  did  a  #  on  my  Garden  yesturday..so  today will  be  a  Day  of  clean up...Had  a  few  Branches  snap..they  are  getting top heavy  now..so I would  say  This  may  become  more frequent..and  My  bubba  Kush  is  forming  tight:aok: also  have  two  in  bubbler  ready  for  soil  transfer..inside  shed  I   think  is  getting  in  order...plants  showing  new  growth  finnaly  and  Darker  green  leafs..I  think  my  co2  was  down...so  i  may  even  addd  another  250cmf  intake  just to  aid  in that...okay  gotta  go..take  care  be  safe...


Happy  smokeing:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Overcast and 50f


Looking like a good day to stay inside and BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Goodmornig all   

*4u,  *Its an open end contract basically, I will be setting up and coordinating crews to do upgrades and installs for a nation wide companythat is sub contracting for Comcast. A bit different then what I normally do, but times are changing and this is where the $$$ is at the moment, so I jumped on it 

:ciao: *duck....*   how is the *Nest* comin along ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2009)

Morning pcduck, 4u, ukgirl, chris, ozzy, tcbud, mojave, hammy, hick, peedude, smokinmom...oops, thats me.....

Hope all of you are having good daze thus far.   
I plan to take that same trail on my bike today.  Gotta get my thighs and butt in shape before I turn 40.   

Getting a lil scared of the swine flu stuff.  A girl from my town died and theres also been a girl in Fort Worth who died last weekend and she didn't have any other health problems like many that have died.    Yesterday when I took my 2 youngest ones for their flu shots I was amazed at how many in the waiting room were wearing masks.  The front desk provided them for anyone with fever, cough or sore throat.  The magazines have been taken away and the big wooden boat was covered up and closed as well.  Anything to keep those germs at bay.  But damn, I left their office hoping we weren't exposed to anything.     Lots and lots of hand sanitizer!!!

I should go back to bed, its barely 8 am.  

Have great days everyone!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Im pretty impressed *Sm..   *you bein up early and all   
I have to trick my wife in order to get her butt up before 9am :holysheep: 
Im up at 4:15am every day doing my books and feeding the that black and white cougar that you see in my avatar, then my daughter hits me up about 7 for pancakes..   I cant get these darn girls to ever get up and cook me breakfast, I think I spoiled em rotten


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Chris them women got you trained. The wifey's whip and the daughter's puppy dog eyes. 

SM Have fun riding your bike. :confused2: how did you find a trail that was all down hill?

Practice TIme so start BIU session :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2009)

Hahahaha ozzy, funny guy.  

The trail has its ups and downs.  The ups were giving me a few probs, which is why I am going again today.    Gotta get my endurance back up.

And another thing ozzy.  I was gonna offer to help with your van since I have small hands.  Not anymore...

Bwahahahahaaaa.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Sledge Hammer made room for my hands and took care of that rattle I couldn't find.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2009)

*Good Morning and Happy Birthday UMBRA*! Where ever you are.

*38f* here this morning.  Lots of wind yesterday.  My girls were waving at me as We came in the driveway late in the afternoon!  I am gonna have some major purple happening now.

Hope all is going well for all you BHC Regulars,* Ozzio* (glad that rattle is resolved), *Mojave* (hope today is pain free and stoney), *Duck* (keep fingers out of eyes when trimming), *SM* (Good to hear your back on bike, they say you never forget, they also say, memory is first to go), * 4U* (Good to hear you are still rolling and bonging), *Chris* (congrats on contract), *Painter* (sorry to hear about trip, and still good thots  heading your way), *UKgirl* (hope life is getting back to normal there) if I missed anyone..oops......BIU everyone!  More to trimin' today......keeping fingers out of eyes, and watching plants turn purple here.



> Helpful hint for the day: Do not rub your eye while trimming massive buds of *Purple Frosting or Purple Bud*, it stings your eyes and hurts.


   Excellent advice *Duck*


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

Mornin' TC and all the rest of you stoners! Benny is smiling today. Check the contest thread to see why. We are supposed to get frost on Monday and Tuesday. What happened to my Indian Summer? Snow level down to 4500 feet today, geesh. Better go check on my girls and turn up their blankees. TTFN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

:bong:   just  checked  mine  and  sun is  comeing  out  today  but  only  58f..took  some  cool  pics  this  morning  when  temps  was  36  in  Garden..brrr...real  frosty:hubba:..


*tcbud*...is  that  like  eating potatoe  chips..salty ones  then  rubb  eyes?  then  start  yelling  and  cussin....cuzz  it  burns  oh  so  much:rofl: 

*benny  *i  was  there  this  morning  Great  Job  my  friend:aok:


*UKgirl*..  maybe  we  get  *meds4me  *to  blow  ya  new  piece...but  ya  gotta  promise  not  to  drop it:giggle:


*painter D*.....thaughts  are  with  you  and  you  wifey...wish  i  could  draw..i  would do  one  special  just  for  you  and  her..:48:  look  this  joint  thinggy   is  cool...


heres  to  the  next  one  that feels  the  need  for  a  RIP :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who mentioned the wife's medical situation.....she still needs to see a NEW cardiologist and we are working on that

Ran into my retired VA doctor at our only Mexican Restaurant, she asked what I've been doing, told her drawing cartoons and she wanted to know what kind of cartoons.....tried to tell her but I started CRYING.....don't know why I got so emotional....but I know it has to do with 4u2 and Mel.....

Had a friend come over to look at my trichs with a 10 power loop and take some pics......she assured me she wouldn't shake.....NOT....we got allot of blurry pics, but managed to save a couple for the iPhoto Software......can't see any amber or even cloudy trichs yet......but my White Widow's hairs are turning brown or yellow or golden color.....

Raining today, low 50's at night......put the fan on in the greenhouse for humidity control....

Mom....you do not want to ride your bike on Oregon's Hwy 101.....big editing hills....

Hi to all my friends, have an interesting day......pee-dude

tc......I am waving at Northern California.....and.....thinking about your giant 16 inch diameter bud......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Afternoon BIU session let's have a few:bong1::bong1::bong2::bongin::bongin::bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2009)

I          Love                      Weed            







BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

:yeahthat: truer words were never tpyed


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2009)

Me too

And pdude????  1 mex restaurant???  DAMN!  We have 1 on every corner here...  I think I'd die with just 1.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

:ciao:   Im  In  *ozzy*..:bong:

*painterdude*...you  are  something  special  my  friend...:48: keep cartoons  comeing:heart:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Pdude and SM does Taco Bell count as Mexican?

We almost over the Hump so keep on tokin :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin::48: :joint: :ccc:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 30, 2009)

BIU BHC'ers ! 4:19 now !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, guys and girls... I think meds is high enough tonight nod, nod, wink, wink


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2009)

noddin back at you Art....

trimin took a back seat to covering girls in a more ....how do I say...covered *frost free *manor.  Have tarp over cage for tonight....before sun came up, I read the dreaded 33f on the Outside on Deck Thermometer.................OMG! It read 38f two hours before!   Just goes to show......Average First Frost September 31! (or would you beleive Last day of September?) Who wants to be Average?

BIU, stick a fork in me, I havent even begun to bake!

Hope you All had a Great Day!


----------



## Locked (Sep 30, 2009)

Good evening my fellow bongers....I need to hit the vape...uhh I mean bong...lol

Had to go with the wife to finalize the paperwork for her new car that gets here next Wednesday...got I hate car dealers...they are such vultures...they try to nickel and dime you on your trade in and then try to tell us that they want 5000 dollars over MSRP just because the new Chevy Camaro is a "hot" vehicle...hmmm wonder why GM just went through bankruptcy with those shady practices the norm?? Had to enlighten them that my wife signed a contract months ago to get the car for MSRP from them....


Oh and pc... I love weed also....especially at times like these....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

If you love weed there is only one thing to do BIU :bong: :bong2::bongin::bong2::bong1:::bong: :bong2::bongin::bong2::bong1:


----------



## Locked (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I VIU Ozzy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Bong It Up, Roll It Up, Vape It Up, Just Feed your head


----------



## Locked (Sep 30, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Bong It Up, Roll It Up, Vape It Up, Just Feed your head



aye aye Sir....  The Vape is heating up and the whip is getting loaded with some RRF.....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy BHC :ciao: BIU:bong2:

Not much of a energy drinker *4u2sm0ke*, need something else thats a 40, not a beer drinker either? I will see what I can find.


getting there  

been practicing in between :bong2::bong2:

snip....bubble....snip.....bubble......snip....bubble
:huh: maybe this is way it takes sooooo long :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey *Duck* check out the SPAM in the "Monster Grow"

I see u UK:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 30, 2009)

BIU right now....Ahhhhh......what a beautiful day here in the Mojave desert. It's the weather we all live for--80 degrees, nice breeze, and all the little seedlings got to spend the day outside in the sunlight. We have three more days of great weather before they say we're going back into triple digits. I knew it was too good to be true. Time for another toke...

Hang in there TC--You're nearly home free now......take care of those last big beautiful girls! You have us all salivating. 


PC, just get the Monster can and dump the drink!  We want you in the grow!!! C'mon...DO IT!!! 

P'Dude--sounds like you had a stress reaction to all that's happening in your life right now. UK and 4U might have been the trigger, but heck, you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel under a heck of a lot of stress right now.  Time to hit the old bong, sweetie?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

:rofl: *....  Thats classic Ozzy  *


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy BHCers!
mm, your avatar is getting younger and better looking all the time. Keep it up!
Gotta go check the monster action. I left a big PPP bud in the tray for all of you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

:ciao:


:bong:


:48:


:vape:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2009)

:rant: Someone left something on the tray and the first one there 4u As if his head wasn't big enough


Heres some Skunk fingerball and PurpleFrosting bud if 4u don't beat y'll to then enjoy:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Sunny and 42f. Had a frost warning for the surrounding area, but not me, the lake is still to warm for frost


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC   56f  gonna  do  some  more trimming  and  bonging  today



take  care  and  be safe


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC !    *

*Gonna be another warm sunny day here in NorCal   *
*Lets all have a great day and   BUI   :bong: :headbang2:    *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: 

:ciao: Good Morning all here's to your alls good health :48: :joint: :bongin: :bong1:

Time to play lumberjack and cut firewood today til later hold this :bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 1, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

you can allways threw the drink away outta the can duck ,,,

ok comps going in for repairs tomorrow ,,,,so everyone will have to BIU  on my behalf  

have a great day 4u  

hope to catch u all later :48: :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


*ozzy*..be  sure  axe  handle  dont  slip...and  Ill  hold  that  :bong1:  4u

*Ukgirl*...My  Days  are  gettting  better  and  better..sorry  to  hear  of your  pc  problems..and  hope  it  gets  figured  quik..Im  okay  I  have  you  Phone  number:rofl:  :heart:  Have  a  wonderful  day  My  Love

okay  time  for  some  Gardening..But  first  a  few  :bong:

*chris*..:bong1:


*painterdude*...i  see  ya  down  there..and  Im  smileing  at  you:ciao:



:bolt:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 1, 2009)

4u2.....I LOVE YOUR GRIN MY FRIEND....YOU LOOK ALL EDITED UP.....I AM WAVING AND PASSING GAS AT YOU, SORRY ABOUT THE GAS, IT JUST SLIPS OUT SOMETIMES.  AND thanks for digging the art....I never know what anybody's reaction will be......and I do have some crazy stuff that Hick would not approve of

mojavibabe....love the new avitar......as far as the stress goes...it comes and goes day to day.....today I am OK

WIFEY MEDICAL UPDATE.....we have an appointment with a new Cardiologist on Friday.....soooooooo, we are leaving today and are staying in a motel....because the appt is at 10AM and the drive is over 300 miles round trip.....problem right now is getting her emergency records faxed to their office

UKgirl.....waving your way, waving your way, waving your way

weather today....well the sun came out....will turn the fan off....everybody got Bat Guano Tea and Molasses last night


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

:ciao: *P dude....   just wanted to wish your wife and you the best !  *
*Keep in positive spirits man !  Im a true believer in the power of the mind    all my best  P dude  !*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2009)

Best Wishes, Thoughts and Prayers for your wife PDude. Hope everything works out for the Best for you both.

I'll take that back 4u:bong1: I need it bad:bong::bong::bong: Woods cut now if it was just split and ricked


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

yup  yup...Thaughts  and  Preyers  for  the  *PainterDude*....tell  wifey  we  sure  enjoy the  *painterdude  *here  In  the BHC..and  if  she  ever  joins  we  will  be  sure  to  make  her  feel  right  at  Home.and her  name  must  be  *painterdudeswifey*..But  first get  her Healthy..Power  of  the  possative  thinking..*chris  *hit  it  well..great  read  too...:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Best Wishes, Thoughts and Prayers for your wife PDude. Hope everything works out for the Best for you both.
> 
> I'll take that back 4u:bong1: I need it bad:bong::bong::bong: Woods cut now if it was just split and ricked


 


Oh  Hell  *ozzy*...you  just  getting  started..now  give  me  back  that  :bong1:  and  get  back  to  work:rofl:   I  bet  ya  aint  got  blisters  yet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2009)

Just  been  trimming  and  Bonging...Bonging  and  trimming...

Thaught  yall  would  like  to  see  some  of  my  progress


Have  a great Day everyone


----------



## astrobud (Oct 1, 2009)

hi guys im back. ive been under the weather for 4 days now just getting back in action. i hate being sick, some kind of stomach virus? anyhoo, i diddnt read back too far but great looking ladies 4u:hubba:  pee dude i hope everything works out for you two. nice job on the avatars guys.lets pass this freshley sanitized bong full of northern lights around, good stuff :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2009)

trim ..bubble..bubble...trim...bubble .....bubble...trimmm... bubble...bubbllee

Hope the wife gets well p-dude


BIU BHC :ciao::bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the bong I have been using for 13 years now! Still smooth as silk:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

:ciao: *Welcome to the BHC.....   here, hold this for a minute :bong1: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

Trim..bubble...trim..bubble..bubble....trim....bubble....bubblee......bubble....(note to trimmers clean hands before BIU or bong sticks to hand forcing you to keep BIU)trim bubzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:ciao:


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 2, 2009)

ole bong is sizing the plant up, ready to burn it down in a few months!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Trim..bubble...trim..bubble..bubble....trim....bubble....bubblee......bubble....(note to trimmers clean hands before BIU or bong sticks to hand forcing you to keep BIU)trim bubzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:ciao:


 
*Ozzy....... Hey Ozzy.. ?:hitchair:  Snaap out of it MAN ....    *


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just been trimming and Bonging...Bonging and trimming...
> 
> Thaught yall would like to see some of my progress
> 
> ...


 

*4u....   Your neighbors must get high just living close by those tree's         that is impressive man   :aok: *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Raining and 49f 


:welcome: to the BHC *Prosport00*


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:ciao:  and  good  Morning  BHC  :bong:



Happy  Friday:yay:

*astro*...glad  ya  feeling  better...now  fire  up  that  :bong1:


*duck*..*ozzy*...trimming  and  Bonging  is  all  that  we do....:giggle:  ozzy..i like the  sticky  grip..maybe  thats  the  trick  for  mu  *UKgirl  *to  get  a  good  grasp  on  mine:rofl:   ( my  Bong Fellas..lol )

*prosportoo*...welcome..now  all  ya  need  is  a  number...a  good  choice  is  the  post #  your  bong  is  in...just my thaughts..Bong  freely  my  new friend

*chris*...its  friday  ya  better be at  work..:rofl:  and  my  nieghbors  cant  see..atleast  thats  what  i  tell  my  self..:giggle:


*BlueAlien*...you  need to clean that bong..:hitchair:  haha   that  plant is  sure to  pack  a  punch  in  say  12  weeks  huh?


okay  everyone time  to  get this friday  a  growing...*UKgirl*..is  haveing  her  PC  fixed  and  will  be  down  for  a  week  or  so..Our  Phone  bills  are  gonna  be  HUGE!!!...oh  well..will  translate  to  her  for  you  guys..she  did  say  to  mention  to  *ozzy*..that  she  will  be  in  a  bubble  with  me  for the  next  week  or  so...im  blushing  with  Love..hehe


high  of  58...Harvesting  A lot this  weekend..pics  to  fallow  


Have  a  wonderful  day everyone


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC     *

*Im taking the girls to go see the Weiner Dog Nationals at Golden Gate Feilds tomarow     $1 hotdogs and $1 beers untill **3:00 pm  :woohoo: pretty darn halarious watching those little bugger's*
*race  ....  my daughter goes crazy for these races, she keeps asking me if we can get a racing weiner dog  ...  *

*Well time for breakfast in a BONG   :bong: *

:ciao: *Duck....  hows the trimming coming along ?*

*4u... no work today, Ill be right here doing chore around the house and sneaking in an MP post here and there *!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Morning BHC ers hope y'll have a eazy Friday and great weekend.

Weclome Pros here a couple for the new member:bong1::bong1:

4u my hand are so tuff I have not had a blister on them in years. 

UK and 4u I hope that bubble has a shower or the romance stage is over:giggle:

SM where are you? :bong1: for when you stop in.

Took first deer of the year this morning a 6point. Been watching him for 4years he has never grew a rack bigger than 6 so this was his year to be harvested. Time for tenderloin eggs, and biskets.

Chris next time use a bigger chair to wake me. thanks for trying here :48:

Anybody got a spare lighter?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *United Kingdom*:heart:  it's4:20 :bong:


*chris*....sounds  like  my  day..lol..so  Ill  post  now  :giggle:  Here:bong1:  try  some  of  my  fresh  *PurpleFrosting*..its  the  Bomb!!!

*ozzy *....are  sporting  that  new  Dell  dude?  :lama:  and  heres  to  tough  hands:48:  i  suppose  ive  let  mine  go  soft :spit:


okay  more  work  in  shed  and  Garden..check  back  later..Happy  friday  everyone...I  think  *Mom  *got  Lost  at   they  Gym...:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2009)

:watchplant::bong: :bong: :watchplant: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

Still trimming and still :bongin:

Pulled a couple down last night before the rains came

*Ozzy* They just don't make lighters like they use to. Seems like they would last for many more :bong1: back in the day. Where's them back straps? Strike up the barbie

*4u2sm0ke* A friend gave me a bunch of gallon jars Now I will not have to break up those massive colas of the Purple Bud and Purple Frosting. No 32 oz yet, may have to wait for candy grow


Where's *SmokinMom*??????

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Here I am...

Man, the last 3 days have been something else.  My body didn't fare well after that last ride.  No muscle soreness - more like dizzyness, sleepiness and feeling "off"  nearly like being a little tipsy.  I think its from the meds.  Yesterday it rained so I took it easy.  Today I feel good, but I smoked and ha ha ha...feel high and unmotivated now.   

But the good news is hubs is taking the big kids away for the weekend camping  (hope the weather stays nice)  so I can smoke with abandon!.  I love smoking my bong in the tub by candlelight once everyone's asleep.   :heart: 

Now I got to run to the grocery store and get food for that camping trip.  Yay, fun...

Thanks for asking about me.

Have great daze everyone and BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...:bong:  nice  score  on the gal  jars...do  they  seal  good?   I  was  looking  at  a  God  forsaken  10  gallon  one  at  Wally  world...:rofl:  but  stuck  with  my  2  cases  of  quart jars..lol...Have  ya  a  Candy  packaged  picked  out  all  ready?  Lets  say  2 weeks we  will  open  "candy store"...:aok:  I  gott  find  some  good  ones...no  wrappers  this  time  for  me:giggle:.....Okay  took  ALL the  top  stuff  from  PurpleBud...Still  need  to  Take  down  Frosting..well  tops anyway...Have  a  buddy  down  south  a  bit  gonna Hang  in  a  spare  room..as My  place  is  Maxed  all ready...what  a  problem  to  have  huh...okay  better  hit  my  bong and  get  back  to  work:bong::bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*...glad  ya  stopped  in....why  ya  not  camping?  nothing  like  hitting  that  :bong1: on  the  river bank...Im sure your  body  will get  use to  bike  rideing..when  are  ya  going  again?  My Bike  is  rusty..and  has  no  seat..makes  for  a  horrable ride  sometimes:spit:..dont  forget  the marshmellow:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Marshmellow???

It's a boy scouts event and kid #3 is too young and won't be a scout til next year.  My daughter gets to go since hubs is a volunteer.  

So waiting patiently for them to get outta school/work, load up the SUV and get on the road.  Counting down.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So waiting patiently for them to get outta school/work, load up the SUV and get on the road.  Counting down.  :giggle:




Are they gone yet?......Are they gone yet?...Bust out the bong and lets get a BIU session going :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Not gone yet...grrrrr.....hopefully soon  I need to BIU!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

when  i  was  boyscout  we  allways  did  Marshmellows..    "thin Mints" :giggle:they  was Awesome  to  share  with  girlscouts


Now  bust  out  that  :bong1:  I  have  just  finished  this  weeks  Harvest   of  PurpleBud..no  scale  so  sorry only wieght  i  can  give  is  Heavey:rofl:

need  a  few  :bong:  then  pick  my  kids  up  from  school  and Harvest  a  bunch  of  Frosting...is  it  just  me  or  does  anyone  else  feel  ill  when  chopping  they  Ladies..:fid:



I  dont  have Biggest  Plant  anymore:cry:  unless  they  allow  me  to  enter  crystal..shes  only  11  feet 4 inches  now:lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

They're gone!!!

Fire it up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Candlebox on the radio.    Anyone remember them?  

Now mayyyyyyyybe I didn't mean to treat you oh so bad...but I did it anyway.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:bong:  and  pass :bong1: to  *Mom*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Why thank you 4u!!  Back atcha.  

Hi ozzy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy  friday  Mom..:ciao:  you  gonna  wait  a  bit  befor  Running  that  Bath?  and  what  kind  of  Candles  do  you  like ?  scented?  if  so  whats  ya  fav?  okay  better  go  get  my  youngins..They  go  to they  Moms  this  weekend:yay:  okay  have  a  great  Night  see  ya  all  later:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 

Hey SM and 4u having a great evening yet? If not Smoke more buds:hubba: 

Just got back from the vet I passed my check up. Pup did to. $80 for shots and a dog treat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol ozzy!!  How'd Rascal check out?

Yes 4u, I've already started...bath later.  Vanilla, but the 1 I have now is a dark purply color and floral smelling.  Not really fond of it, but it will be gone soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

He as ornry as can be. Weighted in at 8lb. Tried to get his first cat. Now passed out on the couch. At moms feet. I hate bros notebook the keys to small. Will be back online when I get home :ciao: :48::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

8 lbs, he's a tiny lil thing.  My 130 lb pyr could have him as a late night snack.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Why the hell did I buy light beer?  Bleh!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

Lite  wiegh  *Mom*...


*ozzy  *think  i  just  Harvested  that in  wieght  myself...gotta  Love  Harvest  time...

okay  Kids  are  Gone  now..time  to  :bong:  and  back  to  Harvest..Big  weekend...Ill  check  in  Later....


*Mom*....well  enjoy  that  Bath..what ya  smokein  tonight?  Im  a  puffin  on  some  Red Dragon:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


Can't decide...BK or Blush or Durban Poison...Heck with it doing all of them

Purps not dry enough


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

hey ducky----BK...hit it for me please.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok SmokinMom I will hit it many times for you:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Has the camp out started?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yea, they left at 4 30 today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

my  fingers  are  sore  I  am  haveing  hard  time  Liteing  my  :bong:  oh  I  cant  wait to  spark  some  BK..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh yea, they left at 4 30 today.


 


couldnt  shove  them  out  at  4:20  huh?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> couldnt shove them out at 4:20 huh?


 
Try as I might...I just couldn't.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

Good evening BHC...just got home from bowling...time to hit the bong (vape)...
SM...light beer?? Geez what were you thinking? Now you will hve to drink 3 times as much.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea and I only have 4 left.....gonna make sure to drink them all in 30 mins so I'll atleast feel something.  LOL.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea and I only have 4 left.....gonna make sure to drink them all in 30 mins so I'll atleast feel something.  LOL.



I usually go with an ice beer...5.9% alcohol....why pussyfoot around...?:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

I am craving a Blue Moon with an orange slice.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am craving a Blue Moon with an orange slice.



Mmmmm... those are yummy....I am going to wingfest tomorrow to see Foreigner and Deep Purple...I know for a fact that they will hve Blue Moons with the orange slice there....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Yum!  Have 1 for me, and wear those rain boots.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yum!  Have 1 for me, and wear those rain boots.



I will hve three for you SM.....and yes I will wear my rubbers and my raincoat....:hubba:  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Wear your rubbers???

:giggle: 

What kind of concert is this???

Hahahahhaa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahahaha!!  I went to check my mail and my teenage neighbors were out front.  They came and stayed in my house with my sleeping kiddo while I went to the gas station for Blue Moon!!  I am set.  Screw the light stuff.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wear your rubbers???
> 
> :giggle:
> 
> ...



It's called Wingstock...hxxp://www.1057thehawk.com/Wingstock-2009/4905173


Old washed up rock bands play it..lol  Last time I went I saw Mountain and Cheap Trick....


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice move SM....you must hve really been craving Blue Moon....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

:rofl:   Happy  smokeing  *hampster*..How  the  Hell  are  ya?  Im  tired..gonna  call  me  girl  and  call it  a  night..another  long  day  tomarrow..Goodnight  everyone..:ciao:   leaveing  some  frosting  on  the  table  Help  yer  selfs


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

Goodnight 4u...sweet dreams....tell UKgirl I said hi...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

4u, let me know if Hick gets after you for mentioning a phone call.  

Hahaha...tub-check .  beer-check.  bong-check.  Incubus cd-check.  BHC-check. 

Having a good night so far?


----------



## astrobud (Oct 3, 2009)

good morn bhc. i see you run everyone off last night sm, you were the last to post well i must get ready for work. we had a guy quit so i should get more work to do and they assured me that they were not going to hire anyone else so that will leave more for me. hey hamster is jerry cantrell still  playing guitar for deep purple, i know aic has a new cd out. sm i saw candlebox open for rush about 15 years ago and they played a free concert in a big city by here in may. have a great day everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

52f and the sun is still below the horizon.

Lets get this Saturday going with a BIU session BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2009)

Good morning astrobud and pc....BIU....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Waiting on FedEx :hitchair: I know they will not find my address, nobody ever does.:laugh: Plus I have a clam bake to go to and I would hate to be late, b/c I am waiting on FedEx. 

I guess I will just have to practice my BIU method to see if I can improve on it.:hubba: 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong1: :bongin: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2009)

Astro you got it wrong you want more pay, not more work. Or was your raise off your dead butt and on your dieing feet.

Smoke up BHCers :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC   *

*Looks like I missed the party lastnite  *
*I went in to water my girls thismornin and the stockiest of the bunch*
*had gotten to heavy on one side and she fell over and ripped her roots right out of the rockwool !  I trimmed her up a bit and now she is hanging :fid:   lol...    *

*Very purple and frosty, but trics wer only about 5 % amber,  will the buds still be stoney ?*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

*chris1974* If the generics were good, you will still get stoney buds.


*BHC Members* has anyone smoked/grown/ or seen any mazar x afghan? I know Andy52 grew some but he has not been around. They were the freebies from nl.com. They have the reddest leaves and buds and I mean red. Looks like some killer weed if it can finish.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...

*Mom*...how  ya  feeling  this  morning?  Dont  think I  can  get  into  trouble  for  mentioning  makeing  a  phone  call..:giggle:  But  who  knows..maybe  they  new  rules  huh?  :rofl:

*Hampster*..Thanks  I  did  and  will tell  UKgirl  at  420  when  i talk  with  her..enjoy  your  Saturday

*Duck*....Last  I  heard  of  andy52..was  not  good....no  help  on  the strains..but  good  luck  on  finishing...has  Fedex  shown  yet...dont  miss  that  clam  bake...and  if  ya  like  I  can  go  in  you  place:lama:

*ozzy*..i  agrre...more  pay  less  work..:aok:


*astro*...dont  work  to  hard  my  friend..we  will  see ya  Later...ow  go  make the  world  go  round:48:


*chris*...you  will  be  happy  with  that  broken  branch..just  as  they  start  amber  i  like  to  take  some..makes  a  good  daily  high..then  i  take  more  a  week  later..and  so  on...if a  Branch  breaks  and  falls  over..well  i  do  just  as  you  and  hang  and  get  ready  for  consumption....do  ya  make  Hash?  Im  into  it  for  first time  this  year..i  tried  a few  weeks  ago  but  didnt  do  something  right  as  I  ended  up with  like  a pin  drop..:rofl:  Ill  try  to  perfect  it....subcools  thread  is  a  bit  confuseing  to me..but then  most  is  when  im  High..lol..maybe  i  better  read  in  mornings befor  that  :bong:

*UKgirl*...:heart:


*tcbud*...:ciao:   Hows  Harvesting?  Tell  Hubby  i  said  Hello..and  enjoy  your  time...


*everyone  else*......Have  a  Happy  and  enjoyable  Saturday..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2009)

*BIU*:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: :48: :stoned:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thanks  Duck....   I sure hope so.  *

*4u...   The whole plant fell over and her roots ripped right out of the rockwool cube ....  but I still have 14 more girls   so not really to sad about it, but I wasnt sure if being a week early was gonna give me bud that wasnt stoney ?*

*Here are a few pics of her at 5:00am today after I found her down !*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2009)

*Chris*, all the GDP I have smoked has been awesome.  You will get a real nice suprise smoking it.

Everyone Else,........Have a great Saturday, and those harvesting......
Keep your fingers out of your eyes!  On second thot, Everyone keep fingers out of eyes!

BIU, the husband has decided to get HIGH!  Work must be over for the season!  Life is truely settling in for winter.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi *tcbud !  :ciao: *

*Glad to hear your man is home for the winter  and he can smoke :yay: I have some more good news, I had to take a pee test on Tuesday for the new job I will be running on the North Coast, I drank 5,  32oz  Gatoraids and 2 1/2  32oz waters and fasted for a day !  *
* I got a call yesterday to start on Monday morning :banana: It really worked, I was nervouse, let me tell ya !  Thanks a million to whoever figured that one out !   *


----------



## 420benny (Oct 3, 2009)

Mornin' BHCers. I have been busy trimming until I can't see any more. I hate it and love it. I am 2/3rds through the whole PPP plant from the wine barrel. Not as beefy as mango, but has more trichs and goos up my scissors twice as fast. I like that part.
4u, I would come and help you, but who is going to trim mine if I trim yours, lol.
TC, have fun!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2009)

Benny, come on over and tell me when to take my plants....lol......I have help this weekend, seems I should be taking down something.  I just dont have enough amber yet.............my brother has more amber than I do, dang it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello  everyone..Is  MP  running  slow  for  everyone..or  just  me...

*chris*...  sure  is a  Lovely  Plant...and  IMO...you  will  get  a  stoney  High  when  trichs  at  cloudy...just  gets  stronger  as  more  amber..Just  my  thaugts.


*ozzy*..love the  Halloween  Avy..great  job..scared me..lol


*benny*...I  know  i  just  whinning...lol..make  *UKgirl  *feel  bad..even  though  she  aint  got  her  pc  back  yet..  and  when  she  does  she  may  not  read  back this  far..well  i  hope  i  dont get  trouble..:doh:

*tc*...be  sure  to  load  Hubby  a  special  :bong1:  from  *me  *and  *Ukgirl  *okay???  settle  in  for  winter...I  cant  believe  ya  aint  got  amber  yet..you  need  to  check  again  girl..I bet  ya  have  something  out  there  to  get  fingers  sticky..dont put  in  eyes...get  ya  self  some  potatoe  chips..or  as  me Honey  calss  them  "crisps"  thats  cool  huh?  and  eat  those  befor  washing  hands  takes  thc off  and  ya  eat  it:rofl:  kinda  goofey  huh?  well  enjoy  what  ever you  and  Hubby  do..


wheres  *Mom  *today.?.has  she  been  in..or  did  she  prune  up  over night:rofl:


okay   gonna  roll  some  fat  ones  for  my  long  drive  to  Friends  later..That  is  where  Im  takeing  everything  i  harvested  yesturday  to  dry...take  care  and  be safe everyone...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm right here and have the hangover from hell.  Seems last night I tried to drink like I did before the meds that make me more sensitive...lol.

Can I go back to bed now?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2009)

Have a redeye and BIU SM, it works for me. Was this you last night?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

:rofl:


yeah  *ozzy*....looks  like  her...all  passed  out  and  older  man  smileing  at  her..:hubba::giggle:


okay  just  came  in  from  puttin   cover  over  the  Crystal  Girls..standing  on  my  16 foot  step  ladder..on  the  nieghbors  side  putting  the  clips  on..well...I  fell...down  in  nieghbors  back yard..which  was  another  8  feet  from  my  Garden...Bout  gave  old  ladie  heart  attack..and  felt  a  pop  in  my  neck  as  i  landed  on  my  feet  to  cussion  the  landing  only  to  hit  dog  crap  i  threw  over  a  week  earlier..:hitchair:..so  i  covered  as  i  hit  the  stink  knowing  the  Ladder  was  right  behind  me..:rofl: Im  such  and  idiot:doh: im  a  hit  my  bong  now  and  take  a  shower...



*Mom*...go  back to  bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Dang 4u, are u alright?

And I think I will go back to bed.  Good idea.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2009)

*4u*, Wow on that fall, hope you are okay after the shower!   I see some amber, just NO more than like one in a hundred cloudy.  I looked at the calendar and decided....a third of the Flo is gonna come down today.  On all Flo plants is 100% clouded.  The Husband is wanting the "couchLOCK" on the remaining Afgoo, and since I GAVE him that plant, he can do as he likes with it.....dang that top is getting big!  Here is some *PURPLE* for the page.

*Everyone* have a great day....

Laying some of the purple Afgoo on the table, sure is stinky still even when dry!
:bong: :bong: :farm: :watchplant: :woohoo: :ciao: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful tcbud!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Those baby's put mine to shame tcbud.....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2009)

*Chris*, apples to oranges, your growing indoor, Im outdoor.  Cant compare, just cant be fair.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 3, 2009)

hi all. tc that looks awesome, im still working on a grow like that chris yours is looking great also. ozzy i get paid by build hours so i have to work on stuff to make money, kinda sucks when theres not a lot to do, thats also why when theres nothing i go home . theres something on most wanted about looking for the king of pot i think ill watch it. lets biu everyone. :ciao: sm is everything ok. pee- dude  i hope all is well tonight.
and hello to 4u, uk and pc and the rest. later friends :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Hope ya are doing better *4u2sm0ke* Maybe stay off ladders after hitting :bong1:


*SmokinMom* I thought you were drinking some good beer that does not give you hangovers? Didn't Dr. tell ya alcohol and meds don't mix.


*tc*  you always have nice looking buds

*chris1974* your buds are not to bad either.

*Ozzy* lets gets this BIU session soaring :bong2::bong2::fly::fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey pc!!  

Yea, but old habbits die hard.  

BIU!

This is awesome, its raining outside, and I am sitting here next to the window, in my kitchen bonging it up.  Family's gone camping.

Almost bath time..if I leave the 1 door open, I can perfectly see the TV in the gameroom...lol.  Gonna see if Saturday Nite Live keeps me awake tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh get this...

I was supposed to have an appt with my neurologist Oct 12th.  They called to tell me that Dr isn't there anymore, and that the next week they could give me his contact #, or I could just see one of the other Drs in the practice.  There's like 7 there or something...


I'd rather stay there so I don't have to fill out more paperwork...

So there was an opening this coming Monday and I took it.  I googled him and learned he was older and has a special interest in epilepsy and neuromuscular diseases so it may end up being a good thing.  I had only seen that 1st Dr one time...but he was pretty cute...lmao.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 4, 2009)

THE WIFEY AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONCERN AND PRAYERS.....

......WHAT A TRIP.....WE STAYED IN OUR MOTEL 6, WENT TO THE HOSPITAL ABOUT AN HOUR EARLY TO HAVE COFFEE AND SOMETHING TO EAT....

....THE WIFEY DECIDES SHE CAN WALK UP THE STAIRS TO THE CAFETERIA....BAD DECISION

...WE GOT AS FAR AS A CHAIR FOR HER TO CRASH ON....THEN I HAD TO GET SOMEONE TO FIND A WHEELCHAIR FOR HER AND MAYBE SOME OXYGEN TO HELP HER BREATHE

.....SHE ENDED UP IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM, GOT ADMITTED, HAD HER OWN ROOM, AND WE WERE THERE FOR ABOUT SIX HOURS....AND WE MISSED THE TEN O'CLOCK APPOINTMENT WITH THE CARDIOLOGIST

.....BUT SHE EVENTUALLY GOT TO SEE HIM, GOT A NEW PRESCRIPTION FOR HEART MEDS BUT HE STILL DOESN'T KNOW WHAT'S UP WITH HER HEART PROBLEMS....TIME WILL TELL I GUESS

....THIS WHOLE THING REALLY SUCKS

.....ate at Denny's last night......not that bad.....had some kind of Mexican dish with steak and hashbrown and melted cheese

......didn't take any dope with me.....big mistake

....HEY, EVERYBODY'S BUDS LOOK SOOOOOOO GOOD.....and, you know what's so cool, Hick wrote a personal wishing the wifey the best....

.....so thanks again all you crazy mother edit-ers.....I send my love:heart::heart::heart::heart::heartee-dude

......Oh, and I'm waving at all of ya....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice to hear that you both made it home safely, p-dude. And you are right it does suck, them docs get all that money for a blank stare when you ask them what is wrong and why, about like a car mechanic.

Who is this Lady GaGA SmokinMom?


----------



## astrobud (Oct 4, 2009)

good morn all. yea duck same thing with motorcycle mechs, we might know what were doing but that doesnt mean we have the solution all the time, i have to look in service mannuels all the time so i know im on the right track. pee-dude they will figure it out soon enough there supposed to be smart people. the wifey is working again today,14 days strait :angrywife: good news is she hired another person so things should get back to normal soon. sunny and 80 here today and going to moms to do some fix it stuff, take some brunch to the wife then its home for programing and beer and of course the bong:bong1: . ill catch up with you all later and leave you with my little pic for the green table . this is the church 27 days flowering




edit; sorry its 27 days in flower


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

51f and sunny.


Nice buds *Astrobud*


Lets BIU everyone :bong2::bong2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

so if we post a pic of our new bong, we can join the BHC ?  is that how it works?  :smoke1:


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> so if we post a pic of our new bong, we can join the BHC ?  is that how it works?  :smoke1:



Yes...post up a pic of your bong and pick a bhc member number..then you hve to pm the group leader I believe with your number so they can check and make sure the number is not already taken...TOA has not been around in quite a while..I am not sure who you need to pm..maybe Smokin Mom??
Someone will chime in with the correct info for you...

Good Morning pc and astro...sunny and warm today...

4u...I hope you are felling okay after your fall.....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC   *

*4u....  hope your ok after that fall man..  you must be related to me with luck like that   *


*P dude..    glad to see you and wifey made it home man   Im heading to the medicine wheel tomarow morning, I will have you both in my heart and mind  *

*Hampster..  How was the concert man, I love live music... you can really feel it  *

*And to the rest of my friends here, Have a great day and dont forget to take breaks wile trimming to  :bong: :ccc: :bong1: :joint: *


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Chris...concert was okay...it rained pretty hard at times but overall it was not super soggy....wish I cld hve brought some smoke with me but the cops were there in full force with k-9's so I did not want to take a chance...


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey thanks bro... theres the new bong <---- we just bought a lil one yesterday :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't see the pic...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

hello  everyone  and  Happy  Sunday..it  is  a slow  go  today..had  something  snap  in  neck...was  real  sore  yesturday  so  is  why  i  wasnt  on..still  bad  today  and  will  see  my  doc  on  Monday..Im  stuburn  this  way..I  aint wanting  no one  but My  back doctor  touching  my  neck..ill  be  ok...was  real  stupid  when i  new  the  ladder  was at an  angle..but  its  done  now..just  gonna  take it  easy  and  watch  edit  on tele today..and  hit  my  Bong..weather  today  is  dry and  will  be  68f...aquired  another  strain  while  in  Portland  last  night..."  Star Gayser "   any  here  of  it?  will  be  updateing  GJ  today  too..Thats  if  the  server  speeds  up...Been  running  real slow  last week  or  so.  only  thing  i aint  seem  is the  " server busy"..knock  wood..But  just  as  bad  when  takes  3  min  to  load  a  page...


*painterdude*....Im  glad  ya  all  home now...sounds  like  a  Hell  of  a 
 trip..


*duck*...*tcbud*...*Hampster*..*chris*..*Mom*..  thanks  for the concern..I  shoulda  never  been  on  that  ladder  at  that  angle...stupid  Kid  thing..I  know  better..:hitchair:

*astro*...i  had  a  job  like  that..i  was  always  finding  nothing to 
 do,,lol

*tcbud*..*astro*..Great  Looking Plants..:aok:


*ozzy*...Hows  your  plots  comeing?  and  have  ya  Moved  back  Home  yet:rofl:

*sundancer*...a  great  BHC  #   if  i  may  sugest  cuzz lots  of  been  taken  is the  post  ya  Pic  is in...I  know  Pcduck  did  this  and  is  a  great  way  to  go  back  and  see his  Piece..post  #  1502  I  like  it..I  had Mine  chosen  Long  ago..but   think  it  is an  easy  way..just my  thaughts..Ill  welcome  ya officially  when i  see  your  Glass..

*meds4me*...sorry  didnt  make  the  Faire...But  am  interested  in your  glass work.  Hope  ya  makeing  a  Killing  down there  today..Happy  smokeing  my  friend

*Hampster*...did  ya  see  anyone  get  arrested  for POT...when i  was younger  and  went  concerts..we  all ways  had  Pot..dogs  and  cops  everywhere..just  didnt  fire  up  till  band  started..oh  those  where  fun  times...I  remember  sneeking  into  drive  in theater  with  some  buddies  we  was  in the  trunck  of  his Impala..lol..3  of  us  smokeing  a  bowl  as  we  was  entering..at  least thats  what we  thaught..lol..we  was  in trouble  when  the  police  opened  the  trunck  and  a  big  cloud  of  smoke  hit  him  in  face..lol..a  buddy  of  mine started  crying..lol...ok  it  was  me...im  a wimp..lol..Pops  said  one  more  pop  from  cops  i  was  going  to  Boys  Home...so  that  was the  start  of  me  Big  secret..Hehe..okay  These  pain  killeres  are working..lol



*painterdude  *and  *wifey*...Im  looking  to  the  South  and  waveing at  You  Both...smileing


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like you played it smart, I'll bet those little piggies wer just waitin for an oppertunity to catch a "CRAZY DIRANGED POT SMOKER"  hahahaha....     

Me and wifey just took her parents to se ZZ Top and Aerosmith about a month ago, Man you could get high just walkin through the croud     glad to hear it was good time tho !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

its  in  his  avatar  Hampster....TOA  early on  mentioned  we  all  use  it  as  Avy  but  we  voted  it  not..lol..


sundancer..nice  glass..vcan  ya put  it  in  a  post?  and  Have  ya  a  Number?  if  so  Place  that  in  your  signature  and  ya  in..


welcome...now  fireup  that  :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome to the club SunDancer....   did you bring us all some weed ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome Sundancer!

Man, I just woke from an wild dream!!.  Somehow I met this really fine younger dude, kind of preppy, short light brown hair.   I brought him to a family function with my mom, stepdad, stepbros and their wives and my family too.  The cute guy was named Jamie.  And he was just laying there quiet, not talking to anyone.  Then everyone got excited because there were stock car races going on across the street......and what the heck is a stock car?  Thats what they called it in my dream....then Jamie helped me clean my childhood bedroom....

LMFAO!  I have no idea where that came from, but where's Jamie?  LOLOLOL.

Strange dream!!!

Happy daze everyone-
SM


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like you smoked something good before you crashed lastnite :hubba: 
dreams are the strangest thing :huh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

chris- on the pics you posted yesterday, was that your chest?  That may have had something to do with my dream.  :giggle: 

Just called the fam to see when they were coming back from camping.  They won't be here for a few hours....and you know what that means!!!!!

*BIU!*


----------



## astrobud (Oct 4, 2009)

hi bhc, take care of that neck/back today4u we dont want anything to happen b4 you go to the sick bay, should be some good programming on the tele to watch. sm did you hear jamies got a gun b4 bed last night thanks for the props on the plant guys it smells as good as it looks also:hubba: well i have a few things to do around here b4 man stuff on tv. the tray is full and the bong is next to it, help yourselfs


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep... it is mine   I never wear a shirt or shoes, just some cami cargo shorts and a ball cap    not to much into fashion never have been ?

I cant stop grinning now SM....   bad girl:hubba:  hahahahaha !


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

woohooo chest...I mean chris....lol..!!

and astro- men stuff on TV.  i don't think so.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

Good Afternoon been chasing cows all morning some son of a bisketeater drove thru a gate last night a let my 3 and neighbor 25 cows out.

It is BIU time big time :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

i  wanna  know  WHO  Jamie  is:rofl:   and  is  that  a  Male  Jamie  or  a  female  Jamie


tele  is  getting  good  now...Popped  some  Pain  Meds  and  Hitting  My  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> chris- on the pics you posted yesterday, was that your chest?  That may have had something to do with my dream.  :giggle:
> 
> Just called the fam to see when they were coming back from camping.  They won't be here for a few hours....and you know what that means!!!!!
> 
> *BIU!*


:rofl:    Mom  ya  better  be  carefull   chris  wifey  may  have  a  smack  down:rofl:  You  just  like  Hairy chests..you  flirt:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon been chasing cows all morning some son of a bisketeater drove thru a gate last night a let my 3 and neighbor 25 cows out.
> 
> It is BIU time big time :bong::bong::bong::bong:


 



:doh:  I  new  I  shouldnt have  been  driveing  last  Night...your  get them  heffers  back  ozzy?


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i wanna know WHO Jamie is:rofl: and is that a Male Jamie or a female Jamie


 
very much male!

go see chris' pics on the photography thread.  

:hubba: 

usually i'm not this bad...just been stoned all weekend.    and about to eat a brownie to keep this good stone going.  

good tv in 15 mins.  !!

:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> woohooo chest...I mean chris....lol..!!
> 
> and astro- men stuff on TV. i don't think so.


 



you  like  Men  stuff  *Mom*...and  you  know  it:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you like Men stuff *Mom*...and you know it:giggle:


 
well in that case, yes i do.

hahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> very much male!
> 
> go see chris' pics on the photography thread.
> 
> ...


 

no  thanks...not  into  hairy  chests..   now  ya  wanna  share  like  *GMCORP*  did  last  year..Ill be  happy  to  play  along...Do  ya  remember  Christmas  frosting..and My  BPOTM...when  the  "skin"  thread  was  removed..lol..we  had  it  going  on:lama:  


here :bong1:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks 4u2sm0ke, i will put the pic in a post  


chris1974, i took that pic right before i posted it
and the bowl in it was our last! lol we are bummin 

thanks for the welcome SmokinMom  

hey hamster whats up dude, ill try to put the bong pic in a post, still not sure who to pm with a number.... was thinking 1968   i havent seen anyone with that one...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi bhc, take care of that neck/back today4u we dont want anything to happen b4 you go to the sick bay, should be some good programming on the tele to watch. sm did you hear jamies got a gun b4 bed last night thanks for the props on the plant guys it smells as good as it looks also:hubba: well i have a few things to do around here b4 man stuff on tv. the tray is full and the bong is next to it, help yourselfs


 


thanks  my  friend  I  am  ..Just  relaxing  and  watchings  Games  smokeing  and  posting..gonna  see  back  doc  tommarrow..he  will straighten  me  out...and  then  Micheles  messages:hubba: ..oh  yeah  relief  is  comeing..


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks 4u2sm0ke, i will put the pic in a post
> 
> 
> chris1974, i took that pic right before i posted it
> ...


 

okay  great...now  what  is  your  Number?  place  that  in  your  signature..and  BAM..your  in  as  soon as  ya  send  me  an  ounce of  your  best  Home  grown:rofl:  j/k  sorry  to  hear  ya  aint  gots  none..get  a  growing  and  Ill  help  ya  never need  to  hit  dealers  again...ever


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks 4u2sm0ke, i will put the pic in a post
> 
> 
> chris1974, i took that pic right before i posted it
> ...


 


No  i  looked  as  well..not  sure  who  ya  need  to  pm...I  think  Pcduck  handles  the  numbers..he willl  be  in  shortly  to  get  ya  straight..but  place BHC # 1968  in  your  signature  and  be  proud  to  be  a  member:aok:

was  that  the  year  ya was  born?  or  did  ya  attend  woodstock:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

hahaha...i was soo distracted earlier and got myshower goin.  i came out to get my clothes out of the dryer, then came to check my email....by the time i remembered the water running, i ran in there and the water is all cold. :doh: 

i have a few minutes before its all hot again.

 damn..i am high....maybe i shouldnt eat the brownie.  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

wow..i  have  a lot  of  posts...lol...sorry  *Hick *...i  forgot  how  to  add  all in  one...and  itrs  sunday  and  Ya  dont  like  my  sunday  AVATAR  even tho  they  are  3-0  here  my  friend:48:  How  the  Hell  are ya..aint seen  ya  in  a  while...ya  Harvesting  that  Plant yet?  if  ya  need  any  help..there  a lot  of  fine  folks  here  willing  to  help   ya..Im  busy:rofl:  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

lol its the year i was born...i put it in my sig....but im not sure its showing :confused2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

ahhhhhh there it is....cool...i will pm pcduck when i see him on :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

ok....i dont wanna ask a dumb question but HOW do you thank ppl is there a button i dont see ??? lol i dont get it :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

that feature has been disabled.  but if you would like to add to someones reputation, click that little scale looking thing.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 4, 2009)

ahhh that explains it LOL thanks SmokinMom, i figured out the reputation thing already just couldnt get why i wasnt seeing the thank button i had seen mentioned ....thanks again!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a good day everyone.... and BONG IT UP !   Ill be back tonight, gotta go work for a bit !  The inlaws roof needs a Fixin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

ahhh    the  inlaws..:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you made it back safely, P'Dude, and that Ilse's holding strong. Wish you'd found out more info, but medical stuff sure can be tricky that way. 
Just very glad you're both home safely. 

4U--feeling any better? How's the back? 

Hope everyone is having a great BIU Sunday!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

TV was great today!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey *SM.....*  souds like your a fantasy girl :hubba: HAHAHAHAH .....   I coulnd help myself that was to easy


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey *SM.....* souds like your a fantasy girl :hubba: HAHAHAHAH ..... I coulnd help myself that was to easy


 
:giggle: 

It really is fun...all that fantasy stuff.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 5, 2009)

Good Morning BHC :bong::bong:

:bolt: to Doc with Mom be back later Hold this:bong1: til I back


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 45f.


:welcome: to the BHC sundancer245 :ciao:


*Ozzy* hope doc gives your Mom a clean bill of health

*4u2sm0ke* hope doc gets your neck back in place.

*chris1974*I did not know SmokingMom was a fantasy girl:hubba::hubba: Where are those fantasy girl pics at? 

*SmokinMom* You been holding out on us?


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

good morning BHC!    hello eveyone, hope your all having a stoney AM 

thank you for the welcome pcduck!  glad to be a member:hubba: 

sunny and 45f sounds like my forcast! lol


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

I (we) always try to have a stoney am here* sundancer245* at the BHC.:laugh: I also took care of your group membership, you now can place the BHC as your avatar title.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


Howdy *Astrobud*:ciao:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I (we) always try to have a stoney am here* sundancer245* at the BHC.:laugh: I also took care of your group membership, you now can place the BHC as your avatar title.
> 
> 
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:
> ...


 

Right on brother!  i am waiting for the wife to get up so we can fire up the :bong1:    must be the avatar tittle has has been limited on size, i could only fit BHC into it lol


----------



## astrobud (Oct 5, 2009)

hi duck how are things on the south shore today? rainy and 65 here so i dont guess ill cut the grass today, shouldnt have to do it but one more time this year :woohoo: welcome sundancer, the rest of yall wake up


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> .....must be the avatar tittle has has been limited on size, i could only fit BHC into it lol





No *sundancer245* you were just to fast for me:rofl: I could not add you fast enough thats all. Remember it is Monday and I am :bongin: too :rofl:



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No *sundancer245* you were just to fast for me:rofl: I could not add you fast enough thats all. Remember it is Monday and I am :bongin: too :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


 

LOL sorry dude, as you said  your buzzin and im not yet   so im moving a bit fast hehe ....soon as wifey is up ill take care of that :hubba:  

good morning astrobud! thanks for the welcome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

WAKE &  BAKE  




Fresh  Purple Frosting  on  the  table  help  yer selfs






whos  in  this  morning



*4u2*...checking  in  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

good morning 4u2 :ciao:  no shes still not up yet, she had physical therapy this am but shes hurting too much to get up and go so she went back to sleep...guess ill be waiting for the morning blaze awhile longer lol  we have a rental inspection this afternoon and as soon as its done i am setting up the grow room so we can start our beans :hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

*sniffs around 4u2smokes table *  ....purple frosting you say   we luvs anything purple  :hubba:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 5, 2009)

morn 4u, feeling better? hope so some purple frosting shoud make my trip to town pleasent but idk, my wife said a horse dragging a peice of fence ran out in front of her on the way home yesterday, scared her pretty good i guess thats country life for ya


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning everyone...
4u, easy huh?...ha ha ha .  .  tell uk i said hello.  Good luck at chiros.
pc, guess I have.  shhh, don't tell anyone.
astro-congrats on a good week too. 
sundancer-whatever happened to ya snooze, ya lose?  
ozzy-hope she has a good appt.
chris-more pics please..hahaha.
tc, fingers sticken to the keyboard yet?  

I have a drs appt at 10:30.  I'll bring my pipe for a tasty treat as soon as its over.  My kids are out of school for 2 days, oh joy.  Maybe tomorrow we'll hit the state fair since they have free tix, but damn does it get expensive out there, and rain is in the forecast.

*Have great daze everyone!!*


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

wow astrobud thats pretty crazy, having a horse run out like that draggin a fence!  

good morning SmokinMom   i know, shes snoozin and im losin! lol  
but we are nearly out so have to wait for her, cant wait to harvest some of our own so we dont have to conserve so much


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

yay   snooz  you  lose  :bong:



Im  still hitting  it:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow astrobud thats pretty crazy, having a horse run out like that draggin a fence!
> 
> good morning SmokinMom  i know, shes snoozin and im losin! lol
> but we are nearly out so have to wait for her, cant wait to harvest some of our own so we dont have to conserve so much


 


No  worries  my  friend..wait  for  wifey..and  Ill  help  ya  grow  a  Bounty of  stash..just  keep  iot  simple  and  dont  tell anyone...period..stay  close  this  is a great  nitch  of  folks..we  love  helping  everyway  we  can..esspecially  this  time of  year:aok:   Hope  to  get  to  know ya  better..untill  then take  care and be safe..oh  and  say  hello  to  wifey..


*painterdude*.....Im  passing  Gas  your  way:ciao:  feels  good :giggle:


*Mom*...good  luck  at  the  dr..i  like  to  do my  treats  b4  i  go  in..just  how  i  roll


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn, I am bummed.  On another mj group I am on, a dude got a kidney transplant and I was so happy for him and his family.  I just found out he died earlier this morning.    Makes me so sad.  Just a week or 2 ago we were chatting it up in the chatroom.  Now he's gone.  :cry: 

4u, as much as I would like to toke, especially after hearing that bad news, I am too paranoid of reeking.  I go thru great lengths after smoking to try and get rid of all the smelly evidence.  Gotta see if this new neuro is cool or not.  The last one seemed to be a little of a mj advocate.    This guy is about 20 yrs older.

Damn.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No worries my friend..wait for wifey..and Ill help ya grow a Bounty of stash..just keep iot simple and dont tell anyone...period..stay close this is a great nitch of folks..we love helping everyway we can..esspecially this time of year:aok: Hope to get to know ya better..untill then take care and be safe..oh and say hello to wifey..
> 
> 
> *painterdude*.....Im passing Gas your way:ciao: feels good :giggle:
> ...


 
thanks 4u2...its pushin 10am so she shouldnt be too long lol  i am a big fan of the K.I.S.S  method also, so i hear ya there!  much thanks for the offer of help i will need alot im sure!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn, I am bummed. On another mj group I am on, a dude got a kidney transplant and I was so happy for him and his family. I just found out he died earlier this morning.  Makes me so sad. Just a week or 2 ago we were chatting it up in the chatroom. Now he's gone. :cry:
> 
> 4u, as much as I would like to toke, especially after hearing that bad news, I am too paranoid of reeking. I go thru great lengths after smoking to try and get rid of all the smelly evidence. Gotta see if this new neuro is cool or not. The last one seemed to be a little of a mj advocate.  This guy is about 20 yrs older.
> 
> Damn.


 
wow SM i am sorry to hear you lost a friend that sucks  why do the bad things mostly happen to the good ppl i wonder that everyday that i watch my wife suffer. 

BTW i love your BHC #  :aok:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Goodmorning all you crazy BHC'ers....  *

*A BIG day for me today, I have to go up North on the coast to get aquainted with the new crew I will be running, Its a bunch of younger cats in theire 20's from what I understand ! I met a few of em lastweek, seem pretty cool ..... so anyway thats my day !*

*Duck..... im still waiting to see the fantasy pics too ..... :hubba: *

*4u.... thanks for the frosting and I would advise you to stay off that damn ladder .... hows the neck and back feelin BTW ? Oh and when is UKGirl gettn the puter back ?*

*SM.... did you have anymore crazy dreams lastnight ? :hubba: Ohhh wait..... sssshhhhhhh dont tell anyone... hahahaha !*

*Ozzy... Some deer steaks and some cold beer is soundin pretty darn good about now  *

*Sundancer... be careful man... this place is dangerously addictive  *

*Mojavimoma ..... my cat in my avatar is about 4 mos old now, and I dont think he knows he a cat, he goes with me when I take the dog for a walk....  he's crazy !*

*P dude... for some reason that pic that you drew of the old Chevy truck realy seems to stick in my brain, i liked that one... I had a 1969 chevy with the granny box and the old inline six cylinder in it, that old beast would darn near go anywhere  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 5, 2009)

:yay: Everythhing Good at Doc for Mom everything a go for the caterac(?) removal in morning Got to Have her there a 5:45am. Should be done by 10am.

:rant: 4u you had to bring up moving, just had to bring up moving. Mom informed me that next week she want to move back to the Farm. Headed to lowes to pick out paints for the farm house after while. 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: now I'm ready to drive with the idiots. I quess congrats is in order they just won most likely to have a accident  city.


:48::bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2009)

tcbud waves at *painter*!



> tc, fingers sticken to the keyboard yet?


Not yet SM, but they are surely tired, hope all goes well with you at Doc's.

*Chris*, good luck with new crew.

*Sundancer*, welcome to BHC and MP.....the place you love and hate to leave....Chris is right addictive.
*4u*, tell *UK* hello, and I hope the neck/back is feeling better for you.

*Benny*, Know you are trimming trimming trimming.....you not even seeing light at the end of the tunnel yet....?

Okay, for those I missed, Have a great day guys and gals.......

Here is some nice early NorthernLights (had to change that in Edit, put it down to stoned confusion) for your enjoyment.  Trim them up and you can have all you want.....:rofl: 

Got to go uncover plants.......


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

hey chris...thanks for the warning bro  but its too late im already addicted! :rofl: 

hi tcbud! thanks again for the welcome BTW thats some REAL nice
looking blueberry...my wife was droolin! :hubba: 

hiya painterdude :ciao: thanks for the welcome! sorry to hear snow 
thats a 4 letter word dont ya know! lol :huh: granny gears...wow its been a LONG time since i heard of one of those...use to beat on my dads ford with a granny back in my teens lol  



BIU everyone! :bong: :bong:  -sundancer


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2009)

Good evening BHC...hope everyone is doing well...
SM I am sorry to hear about your friend...hope your doc appointment went well...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2:

Sorry to hear about your friend _SmokinMom_ 

*Chris1974* We need to find what web site those fantasy girl pics are on!!

*SmokinMom* What web site are your fantasy girl pics on? :hubba::hubba:.....also I hope your DR. appotment went well

*4u2sm0ke* Talking about Drs. how was your appotment.?

*tc* Sticky fingers are good

*painterdude* The duck is flapping is his wing back at ya:fly:

*Ozzy* Glad all is well with your mom


BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...

*duck*....  He  did  some  light  adjusting  and  will return  tomarrow..may  need  MRI..Thanks  for  the  concern..


*painter*...*Ukgirl  *and  *I  *Love  ya  Brother..:heart:.heads  down for  the 9  hero's we  Lost...Did  ya  know   any  personaly?  we  lose  them  from  Local  bases  daily...

*sundancer*....Here:bong1:




pic 1 & 2...sky

pic 3...Star Gayzer

pic 4 ..veg area..

pic  5.6.7.8.9.....My  ISO  oil  :48:


Cant  wait  to  try  My  Bubble  bags  soon..  Have  a  great  night  everyone...smoke  freely


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2009)

BIU on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 6, 2009)

good morn bhc. drizzles and 70 today. i hope everyone gets good news from the drs today. if you guys find those fantasy pics youll probley be shocked, i dont think they will be what you think they are have a great day all.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:* 

Sunny now and 49f suppose to rain later.


BIU a 2 for Tuesday:bong2::bong2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

G'morning BHC  


hits the :bong1:  and passes it back to 4u2sm0ke, thanks bro i need that as im waiting on the wife to get up....nice plants dude   that lake looks peacefull...i live on lake huron and it rarely looks that calm lol

hiya pcduck   looks like your weathers a few degrees warmer...we are sunny and 45f here ... im so not ready for winter...i dont even have my boat out of the water yet  its getting too cold too fast


:bongin: :bongin:  2 for tuesday ...i like it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC



:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2009)

:yay: Home at last. Mom's Catirac removal went great 

Ozzy be BIU the rest of the day. Join me:bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong: :bong: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2009)

Yay ozzy..can she see better yet?

Thanks for the kind words regarding my online friend that died.

Dr appt went well.  I liked the guy, very thurough (sp??) and did a good, detailed exam.  Only problem- he talked too damn loud.  Nearly gave me a headache.  Next time I see him I am gonna stick cotton balls in my ears.  

The kids are still off school, so we're going to take them to see the Toy Story movies in 3-D today...wish I could smoke ahead of time, but I dont think hubs would appreciate it much....

Have great daze...maybe I'll have 2 brownies for 2 for Tuesday....or maybe 4.  

I'll check in later on.

Oh, and dang...I chose the wrong guy.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning BHC,
Its been a long time,good to be back.Hope you all are doing well....:bongin: :bongin: and now I will pass it on:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad  to  hear  about  Mom  *ozzy*..Ill  session  with  ya:bong:


*Mom*..sounds  as  though  things  went  well  for  you..Glad  to  hear...why  not  just  tell  the  fella  he  dont  need  to  yell...




*351stang*...:ciao:  :bong:



Okay  friends  feelingh  a  bit  better...I  do  see  chiropractic  again later  today..we  will  go  over  the  exrays  more..and  hopefully  do  some  more  adjusting...Im  still  not to  do  anything  but  :bong:  so  im  takeing  Dr  addvice...:bong:..and  Pass :bong1:


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Mornin All ! clear and cold this mornin , bout 40*. 
Hope all is well with everyone ! I'm too busy trying to get ready for the faire... BIU peeps ! Peace


----------



## painterdude (Oct 6, 2009)

TC.....wifey and I are blowing kisses your way....how was the bread?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2009)

*BIU and Peace!*

*Ozzio*, so glad Mom's eyes are better now.
*Duck*.......you still trimming?
*Painter*....deep calming breaths....the bread was awesome, I hate it, love it.
*SM*, have lots of fun with those kids..you got your golden memories daily now.
*Meds*, hope that faire is real successfull!

Looking good out there today, nice dark blue sky, lots of sun, hoping for 75f here, was 35f about this morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2009)

BIU session :bong1::bong::bongin::bong2:

P-dude it was removal they take out the lens and replace it with a atrifical len that is to a Rx prescription She may need glasses for reading but can see at a distance good now. She didn't realize how much color the cloudiness blocked out of her vision.

Now back to your regular BIU :bongin::bong1::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

:ciao:

still  Tuesday?


:bong::bong:


----------



## meds4me (Oct 6, 2009)

What day is this ? Oh well* BIU peeps !* more glass work just done / short list on safety in the glass shop thread / Brownies and cookies some where in the 30 dozen range now. Cookies are next / wait "*hey Peanutbutter cookies"* cool lunch ! okay back to the grinding wheel....
Wait hear have this while im out...:smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :banana: Meds ~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2009)

Still BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:

4u couple of pic in "the bet " of the bud uncle gave me the win on. Now to decide on a computer:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2:

*tcbud* trimming has slowed for a bit...for now. weather and sativas has slowed me down.

*4u2sm0ke* How was the adjustment? Did it help? If not here try this :bong1:......Jarred 4 Purple Frostings and 12 Purple Bud. Still have a little over half yet to do but to tired tonight.

*SmokinMom* If dr see cotton in your ears he may think you are trying to block out _the voices_ that you are in denial of hearing.:rofl:

*painterdude* those are not sharp pencils you are waving at me are they? smiling duck teeth at ya.

*Ozzy* Mom is cool.....We all cool..Glad the surgery went well

*And to anyone else I missed* BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

Good evening BHC....just checkin in....hope everyone had a great day...I am beat...long day of work and then the wife gve me a honey do list...her birthday was the 4th so we are throwing a party this weekend for both of our birthdays and she has loads of stuff she needs done before then...kinda excited though because all our friends are going to get to try our vape....shld be an eye opening..or in this case closing event....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Good evening  BHC    !*

*Well today was the big day, I ended up harvesting everything :yay: *
*started at 4:30 am and just finished about an hour ago !  I took some *
*pic's of al of my buds hanging, but for some reason I cant get them to import ???   I cleaned my grow area and got all set up for the new babies comin in tonite  *

*I am gunna work on getting these darn pic's to load..... so until then *
*Let BUI......:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :joint: *


----------



## astrobud (Oct 6, 2009)

hi friends, ozzy i took my mom to have the same thing done, we have to take care of moms huh. mine is 76 years old and looks 60 works out and all, i wish i had her energy. 4u i dont guess your gonna be on dancing with the stars  next week huh, take care of that back. bong time  later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you here then?

The Voices? Or are they in my head?

They say Smoke More Weed 

And I listen :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 

:stoned: :fly: :stoned:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 6, 2009)

OZZY....so mom is stoked huh?  Blue sky, sun sets, fall colours and pretty grasshoppers.....I bet she's in :holysheep: heaven

DUCKSTER.....nah, would never wave sharp objects at ya so I'll just pass some nasty gas up your way.....and wave and wave and wave

4u2....did you by any chance catch the PBS shows on the National Parks?  They showed your mountain......what a beautiful place to take Mel my friend....

My blood pressure is a mess and I don't even know what kind of  meds I am taking....had to go home and bring them to show to the girl at the desk.....got some lab work done, couldn't pee in the cup.....had to go in to town, drink some coffee and then went back to the hospital, peed in the cup, filled it up, and had to worry about the shaking hand not spilling it all over their lavoratory.....but did manage to pee down my leg....I hate that feeling

OZZY my friend, this is for your MOM....hope she likes the colours....adios amigos.....pee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

Hellooo!!

Listening to the rain, high as a kite.  It sure is relaxing.


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good evening BHC....just checkin in....hope everyone had a great day...I am beat...long day of work and then the wife gve me a honey do list...her birthday was the 4th so we are throwing a party this weekend for both of our birthdays and she has loads of stuff she needs done before then...kinda excited though because all our friends are going to get to try our vape....shld be an eye opening..or in this case closing event....


 

dude you and  your wife's birthdays are the 4th and the 6th?? thats too funny ours are one day between them also...8/19 and 8/21 :rofl:   
happy birthday to the both of ya! :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 7, 2009)

G'morning BHC    hope everyone is well today!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello  fellow  Bongers!!!!  :bong:


*Duck*...congrats  on the  Purps...and  yes  I  feel  better  thnks....still  need  to  take  easy...he did  some  more  addjusting  yesturday  and  will  see  again  thursday...so  today  is  a  day  of  :bong:  and  rest..

*Hampster*...happy  Birthday  to  you and  your  wife...dont  go  blowing  ya  friends  minds  now  with  that  Vape..

*astro*...I  dont  dance  with  stars...Im  too  sexy  for  shirt..too  sexy  for  my  shirt...:rofl:

*ozzy*....I  hear  those  too  now...Mine  say   " Come  BIU "  you  need  you  need..you  need  to  smoke  some  WEED :giggle:



Good  Morning  *MOM*..you going  back to  bed  now

*sundancer*...Have  a  great  day...here:bong1:

*PainterDude*...yes  she  really  Loved  the  Mountain..that  was  an ALL  DAy  trip..with  Perfect  weather...thanks  for  bringing  back  a  wonderful  memory  on  a  cloudy  Day...Thanks  Brother

okay  *Hick*..:heart:.I  aint  forgot  about  you:48:



*UKgirl  *better  get  that  pc  here  soon...Our  phone  bills  ...oh  no...maybe  i  should  see what my  calling  plan looks  like :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 50f had extremely high winds last need to see if my girls are still standing.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

Morning!!

4u- try as I might, I can't go back to sleep anymore.    My damn meds cause insomnia.  Not that I have that, but damn it takes too long to fall asleep now.  Unless its a mid-day nap.  

Hi pc, hope the winds didn't do any damage.  chris, astro, sun dancer, ozzy, painterdude, tcbud, mojavemama I hope each of you have great daze!!

Hammy- happy belated.  For some reason I thought you were younger then me...but you have me beat by a year.  

Today is sure to be a good day.  An old friend from high school is coming to give me a massage this afternoon.  Shes in massage school right now and needs people to practice on so its FREE!    Haven't seen her in 20 years, so it should be interesting..

But as soon as its done, I have to throw my clothes on and fetch kids from school then head to the salon for our haircuts.  I would much rather lounge around in my relaxed state.  

*With all that said...its tokin time!!*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Goodmorning   BHC  *

*I have the room dialed in for round #2  *
*I will be growing.... 6 OG Kush  &  6 Purple Kush thistime. Thanks to all of you I had a succesful grow, and ended up with a really nice harvest *

*I sure wish I could share some with you all, it looks really frosty and *
*tastey:hubba: .....   I am getting the new clones today, so I wil be starting a new grow journal as soon as I get started !*

*Once again, thanks to all of you  ....   Now lets celebrate, :bong1: :bong1: here Im leaving some GDP and PK on the table for all....:hubba: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2009)

:bong::bong: Hey all BIU  Time according to the Voices. I'm still listen:bong::bong::bong:

P-Dude Mom like the pic it looked like her table :shocked: she has paint sample cards from every where. Now she has to pick the color. Sanded the floors this morn, gonna refinish with clearcoat plyurathane. 

Sittin on the table for Y'll :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

congrats  *chris*..and  Mojo  for  the  new  grow....Ill  look   for the GJ  on that  Purple Kush  4sure:aok:



*ozzy*...:bong:  dont  forget  good ventalation  when applying  that  poly....and  be  saure  Moms  not  around  for  a  few  hours..we  dont  need  running  her  Er  from  Fumes:aok:


now  Back  to  what  we do  Best :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC :ciao:*
> 
> Sunny and 50f had extremely high winds last need to see if my girls are still standing.
> 
> ...


 


Good  Morning  *Duck*....Im  makeing  Canna  butter  today  for the  first  time:yay:  i  used  4  sticks  of  butter  and 4 ounces  of  weed:lama:


Christmas  friends  are in  for  a  treat:aok:


todays  Temps  60f  and  sunny...no  rain  expected  till  next  week..sure  is  helping  my  Garden..take  care  be  afe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *Yamoussoukro, Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast)*  it's  4:20  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

:cry:  I just went to get some weed from my stash box in my closet and discovered I have a lot less then I thought I did.  Maybe I lost some and will get lucky and find it later, lol.  Too funny that my pace has picked up since the kids went back to school.  

There's a break in the rain.  Time to grab my bong from under the deck and have a little more fun before my massage.  :hubba: 

ozzy- I had no idea they used an artificial lens in cataract surgery.  Learn something new everyday!!


----------



## meds4me (Oct 7, 2009)

Mornin all... just droppin in for a few. Gotta get my bong on... sorry bad MI 2 reference..
4u : glad to hear youre feeling better, hope to see ya at the faire...  oH  heres a quick shot of my hoody im making ... 









Everyone else have a great one and here hang on this till i get back:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :48:


----------



## meds4me (Oct 7, 2009)

4U : I also have a cot if you need to take a nappy....lol


----------



## painterdude (Oct 7, 2009)

OZZY....am glad mom got to see the drawing....sounds like she is having fun with her new eyesight....I have a new cartoon about a blind guy I saw at the hospital when the wifey was seeing the Cardiologist....I will have to wait till the timing is right....don't want to upset any blind person reading this thread

4u2....my friend, I forgot about your neck....so the 'bone bender' is helping?  Please say hi to Mel next time you see her on the computer screen.....woops, her computer is screwed up.....well, say hi from the Painter Dude next time you guys are chatting

Duck.....is it getting cold over there?

tc....haven't cut it yet, but am seriously thinking about it

mojavimama.....ran into you on another thread, how ya doin?  Are you feeling OK?

Sun is out, last night was in the middle 40's.....wifey is working on an Art Show at our local hospital....I will take pics because this wood artist has some unbelievable Marquetry depicting our Northern West Coast Tribal Art...over and out.....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2009)

:bong: :bong: Afternoon :bong1: session joint in:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: when you can

Ya P-dude she is loving the color that she had not realize she was not seeing. This morn when she went to the 24hr follow-up the Doc gave her a box of chocolate for having the thickest cataric(cloudest) removed for the day.

SM I had no clue that they put lens in the eye til this started.

4u no worries Mom staying in town til the farm house is ready. I use plenty of fans. Her heart and eyes are working right now so she is ready to get out off town. I had figure she would move back in the spring.

To much typing not enough :bong::bong:


----------



## meds4me (Oct 7, 2009)

Afternoon peeps...just dropin in for some quick bt's....okay saying to 4U and the rest !~meds


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2009)

*BIU some Purple Bud BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome pc!

Hey bhc, how often do you defrag you computers?

I am soooo stoned.  Gonna sleep well tonight that's 4 damned sure.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC *

*laptop has jus been delivered home and :yay: its working again :woohoo:

dam i missed you guys ,,but 4u :heart:kept me upto date 

painterdude sorry to hear what happened at the hosp and im sure hope things have improved sending my nicest thoughts your way 

MOM your posts have me :rofl: 

tc that purple looked fab 

ozzy goodnews on mom and the pup ,,

astro ,,benny ,,chris ,,anyone else i missed (its not intentionall):ciao: 

ok time to make a drink and wake up 4u  

:bong::bong:::48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh..yeah  thanks  My  Little  *Ukgirl*:heart:   Glad  ya  got  it  Back...not  just  for  these  fine  folks..but  so  I  can  seee ya..lol....


okay  everyone   its  Wake  and  Bake  time...:bong:   *Ducks  *got  plenty of  Purple  to  go  around...


*Mom*....i  defrag  every  6  months..not  sure if  theres  a  special  time  or  not..

smoke  freely  everyone:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

*mom i defrag every week ,,and do a disk cleanup every 2 weeks 

ok time to get my little one from school ,,,a quick BIU :bong: and :bolt:

catch u all soon ,,:ciao:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2009)

Good morning everyone, and welcome back Ukgirl!  Missed you around these parts.

Thanks 4 the advice on the defrag.  I was having issues on a few sites when a friend mentioned I try it.  It took 1.5 hrs to finish as its never been done on my PC.  It worked and everything works fine now, if not a little quicker.    I will be doing it more often from here on out.

Oh wow, I go pick up my old boyfriend from Jr high school today.  We were 15 and 16 when we were together, lol.  He and I keep in touch with eachother on MSN messenger, and I saw him last year after about 15 yrs.  He looks about the same, just with grey in his hair now.  Anyhoo, he's buying my lunch today.  Neither of our spouses care if we make plans together either....kind of strange if you ask me....but then again we were just kids back then, and we're all growed up now...lmfao!!

The pig flu is crazy here in my area.  Schools are getting closed, folks are dying, lots of moms on my mothers board are sick, as well as their kids.  Last night my throat started getting scratchy and making me cough.  I sure as hell hope I am not getting sick.  That would totally suck.  

I'll report later how lunch went.

:giggle:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 8, 2009)

'Mornin' everyone!  WELCOME HOME UKGIRL!!!!  Glad to see you're up and running again. It seems very strange when you are not here...

Good luck on that old flame luncheon date, Mom! Did you have a good massage yesterday?

I just finished feeding the seedlings for the first time, topped them, put them outside in the sunshine, and am about to light up the vaporizer. PCDuck, pass the purple! 

4U, how's the back doing? How did your cannabutter turn out? 

P'Dude--how's the wifey? And how is YOUR blood pressure? 

Ozzy, so glad to hear the updates on your mom. I have to get that done too. Things are dimming up. Always glad to hear a success story--it gives me a dose of courage.

Chris, how are the new clones doing? 

Hamster, are you loving your new vape?

Hope everyone has a GREAT day!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

good  morning  *MojaveMOM  *:ciao:   Back  is  getting  better thanks..see  dr  again today..no  headaches  or  knumnees  anymore  thats a  good  thing...Back  still inflammed  and  need  to  change  shirt  a  few  times at  night  due  to  sweats..it  will  pass..thanks for the concern..look in  my  signature  i  added  a  thread  on  my  butter..looking  for  some  more  guidance..hows  the  Monster  doing  in the  Desert?  Im  gonna  work  on  some  more  Harvesting..ill  check  back  later..


Now Like  *ozzy  *says..."too much typeing..not  enough Bonging " :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: :bong: :bong: :bong:  :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :48::aok: 

Thanks all hope everyone is in the right frame of mind:stoned:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

hello mojavemamma its good to be back 
hows the desert treating you is it any cooler yet?

ok time to light a :48: and hit the :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2009)

You Brits are backwards UK it :bong: when :48: that way the :tokie: is dry and don't run :48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Goodmorning all   *

*I finally got my harvest pics to import onto my pc, so I posted them up in the coffee table along with some pics of the new set up  *

*The new clones are doing great so far, a lil wilt like last time, but nohin to worry about !  I will start my new GJ today as soon as I put the girls in their new home  *

*Until then, lets kick off the day with a few of these   :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

Good morning everyone.....the sun is out in Oregon

mojavimama.....had some lab work done and had to bring in all my medications because I didn't really remember anything about which meds I was actually taking....and I haven't heard back from her yet...I think she'll just up the dosage and see if that works

UKgirl...thanks for the nice thought....right back at ya

4u2....you get to see her on your monitor now....and talk face to face.....Have never done that yet, so I can't imagine how stoked you really are, but I can guess it's AWESOME and I really hate that word, but it's appropriate for continental ****-chatting with video included

DUCK....you cute little feathered friend, stay warm and dry if this weather changes....you could always go to the coast, and check out all of us living on the west side....

OZZY and chris.....just saying hi, waving and PASSING GAS

Last night the Wifey made a noise similar to an evacuation siren and I had to move away from her for several minutes...the overhead fan helps...we laugh about it all the time and discuss it with our older friends who also have the same kind of stories....the silent ones are the deadliest....this could become a new thread called, MJ Members Body Noises...

4u2...forgot to mention that I hope you get better soon my friend...pee-dude

Oh, this is Denny, died last year of Hep C and cancer of the liver which spread all over his body....a great artist of found objects but he also drew and painted....he was in his late 50's...I had talked to him about two weeks before he died...told me he was going up to Portland to see if he qualified to get on the transplant list..


----------



## spaceface (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for putting me on chris...i decided to sign up!!!...here are my fav. toys...the one on the left i made from a bottle bought from the dollar store with tubing from a local hardware store the blue putty on top is for air tight seal..total cost to make $1.26...it rips like a champ...the little green i bought from a local head shop...they do the trick...very well i might say...glad to join!!..oh yea...Happy Halloween


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

*  Pc duck*  should be along anytime here soon, he will give you all the details on picking a # and stuff...   Untill then my friend welcome to the *BHC ... Lets BUI....  :bong: :48:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You Brits are backwards UK it :bong: when :48: that way the :tokie: is dry and don't run :48:


 



:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning all  *
> 
> *I finally got my harvest pics to import onto my pc, so I posted them up in the coffee table along with some pics of the new set up  *
> 
> ...


 


Dam it  *chris*!!!!    how  many  times  i  gotta say  ya  need  to  place  a  link  to  new  threads  ya  want  us  to see...some  of  us  dont  stray  to  far  from the  Table  here:bong:  Glad   to  hear  clones  are  doing  well 

here :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2...can't believe I'm still on line.....I'm waving at ya without the sewer gas happening right now...sorry, I know you look forward to your nose catching a wiff of Oregon gastric clouds....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.....the sun is out in Oregon
> 4u2....you get to see her on your monitor now....and talk face to face.....Have never done that yet, so I can't imagine how stoked you really are, but I can guess it's AWESOME and I really hate that word, but it's appropriate for continental ****-chatting with video included
> 
> 
> 4u2...forgot to mention that I hope you get better soon my friend...pee-dude


 

:ciao:   Im  passing  Butter gas  down south...


well  Painter dude  and  those  realy  interested....Ukgirl  and I  been  seeing  each  other  on  monitor  long  b4  she  came  my  friend...and  I  must  say..she  is  more  Beautifull  in  person.. ..its  working  for  us  ..and  my  back  is  getting  better  thanks..The  sun  is  shinning  here  in  Seattle  to  My  friend...seems  it  does  a lot  these  days..

stay  stoned  my  painter  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

spaceface said:
			
		

> thanks for putting me on chris...i decided to sign up!!!...here are my fav. toys...the one on the left i made from a bottle bought from the dollar store with tubing from a local hardware store the blue putty on top is for air tight seal..total cost to make $1.26...it rips like a champ...the little green i bought from a local head shop...they do the trick...very well i might say...glad to join!!..oh yea...Happy Halloween


 



Welcome  My   friend ...  now  im  sure  *chris*  has  told  ya the  dues   we  have  here  right?  cuzz  ya  aint  in  yet 



:rofl:

:ciao:  New York  USA...Its  4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> * Pc duck* should be along anytime here soon, he will give you all the details on picking a # and stuff... Untill then my friend welcome to the *BHC ... Lets BUI.... :bong: :48: *


 



*Reprosenative  #  808*  is  offical  :aok:   Thanks  for  recruiting  M  :bong:  can  he  RIP?  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah  I  know  *ozzy   *....


too  much  typeing...




:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys!  Lunch was okay.  When he was on his way, I got a call from the school that my littliest had a 102 fever and that I needed to come get him.  B. and I picked him up and got home and gave him from Tylenol.  He then acted like he was feeling fine when that kicked in.  

B. asked for a beer and I gave him one of hubbys non-alcoholic ones as my friends been sober since Feb.  He drank it then told me he fell off the wagon last night and wanted a real one.  Mind you it's 10:30.  I gave him one, then he got another, and another then we went for lunch.  My kid wanted to sit by him.  My kid seems to adore him for some odd reason...lol.  After lunch he wanted me to stop at the beer store.  Then he had a friend pick him up from my house.  Thats about it...  Wasn't exciting at all.  But good to see an old dear friend.  He wouldnt smoke any weed with me though.  He lives in a legal state and doesnt have a card or anything..crazy!!  I was disappointed in him drinking again, but what can ya do.

Now I am getting a headache and a scratchy throat and cough.  Oh please please please don't let the pig flu invade any of us...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

hey  *Mom*...hope  the  pig  flu  dont  get  ya...and  thanks  for  shareing  about  you  dear  friend..when  will  ya  have  Lunch  again?  and  Ill  smoke  with  ya..:bong:  here  :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2009)

:welcome: To the BHC *spaceface* :ciao:
Since you have posted the pic of your bong and the number you have chosen is fine to use. Throw your number in your sig so that we can all get to know each other. If you wish you can click on group memberships and after being accepted you can display the group as your avatar title.

So fire up the :bong1: and BIU spaceface


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2009)

Just harvested my mazar x afghan...I think I will be snipping for a looooong time



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2: putting down some bubba on the table for the members :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

MOM.....my youngest son once told me to never go back home to see any of your old high school friends.....he claimed there was absolutely nothing of value.....except maybe a free lunch 

Ever read 'Naked Lunch' by William Burroughs?  Very interesting read...

tc....hi

4u2....hi

chris...hi

benny.....hi

ozzy....hi

UKgirl....hi

and hi to the desert woman....


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

My White Widow, which was tied to a bamboo stake in two different places, broke right above the last tie......she is now in the sauna/drying room along with four branches.....but she wasn't ready for harvest yet....so what do 'clear trichs' taste like?....I would guess the dope loses some of its potency!


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

She was going into her 8th week of flower, but she was droopin allot on the top and I wasn't prepared to help her out....but she is sticky


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

*hey painterdude ,,alot of my plants were chopped at clear ,,for all sorts of reasons ,,,and i love the clear trich high  ..enjoy it my friend :stoned:


shame about your pal SM oh well maybe next time if there is he will be sober and smoke MJ 

now i think it must be time to BIU :bong: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2009)

He can't smoke anyways, he works for a big company...


It went ok.  He's probably trashed and passed out somewhere.  He and I have always kept in touch, so its not like he's a long lost friend.  Dunno why I am defending his drunk butt...lmao.

Man I still feel like dog ****.  My head feels full, my ears feel clogged, got a cough, but no fever yet.  Maybe mines just a cold.  

Fire it up...i am going to.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 9, 2009)

School blows a big one. Got two finals, both of which are 2,000 word research papers. 
Its weired because that sounds like so much, but I could easily ramble on here and post 300 words in two hours or less.. 
Trust me, I love studying Network Management, but it's just not as cool as growing and discussing ole MJ. 
ahhhhhhhh. Guess I should have went to Oaksterdam instead

BIU:bong:  if your not already asleep ya old farts..


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 9, 2009)

G'morning BHC! hope everyone is well and well baked  

rainy and cold in mi   typical!   


fire it up :bong1:  :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

53f and raining.

Still snipping and still bonging:bong2:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 9, 2009)

*morning BHC 

SM hope your feeling better ,,,,



goodluck on the finals bluealien 



4u [URL="[img]http://bestsmileys.com/kissing2/2.gif[/img]"]
	



ozzy chris duck astro tc mojo and not forgetting painterdude ,have a great day ,,and time to BIU :bong::bong:
*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 9, 2009)

UKgirl.....you are such a sweetheart, no wonder 4u2 loves the edit out of you.....thanks for the 'clear trichs' update, that makes me feel so much better

4u2....never got a wiff of the butter gas....but am wondering if you were eating cabbage or sourkrout....how do you dry your buds?  

tc....I am waving at you....showed your 16 inch bud to my friend in the Sierra's and he wanted to know what part of CA grew that monster....he should have asked what you fed that thing...

MOM....:holysheep: you don't sound so good.....I am crossing my fingers so that you get better....I gave up praying for people a long time ago

chris, ozzy, DUCK, benny and mojavimama....don't get sick like the MOMster did....keep all kids out of the house for several weeks....sleeping bags in the garage might work

The sauna is holding at 72 degrees and buds are on a screen and the fan is oscillating on slow...and I haven't opened the box full of 3 liter jars yet....but am anxious, should be a couple of days.....love ya all.....pee-dude

Oh, bluealien.....change your major to Art...never had to write any papers....but did write one for California History stoned on China White and got the highest grade this prof ever gave to a student.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

:ciao:BHC..:bong:


*BlueA*...Good luck  on  school...you  KID



*Duck*..:clap:   on  the  Harvest..

*painterdude*..:ciao:  no  gas  today

*astro*..*ozzy*..*tcbud*..and  who  ever  i  forgot..smoke  freely..its Friday:yay:



and to  my   *UKgirl*...:48:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







take  care  be  safe  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

*painterfriend*.....I  hang  mostly  for  a  few  days..but  with  the smaller  stuff  i  use  a  window  screen  and  spread  buds  out  and  allow  to  dry..hard  to  hang  little  buds...but  mostly  I  hang  the  whole  plant  for  a  few  days..then  clip  branches  and  allow  another  few  days...then  clip  budds  into  brown  bag..and  lightly  shake  one  time  a  day  for  a  few  more  days..then  into  jars  and opened  1-2  times  day  for  a  week..then  when I  feel  they  ready  I  store in jars  in cool  dark place..your  White  widow  and  8  weeks  flower should  have  more  then  clear  trichs..how  ya  looking  at  them...My  white  widow  started  cloudy  by  8  weeks..and  i  dont  care  for sourcrout..yuk..:rofl:  was  just  sending  some  of this  stink  from  butter  to  you..lol..have  a  wonderful  friday  my  friend..Im  glad  ya  here...

4u2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> G'morning BHC! hope everyone is well and well baked
> 
> rainy and cold in mi  typical!
> 
> ...


 



sorry  i  missed ya  *sundancer*....its  high  of  55  today  and  plants  turning  purple  and  see some  rot:doh:  goona  do  some  more  Harvesting  today..A  farmerm  work  is  never  done...Have  a  great  day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 9, 2009)

*420 UKtime 


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

yes it  is :ciao:  *UKgirl*


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

:ciao:  Seattle...its 400   and  im  cleaning  my  :bong1:  for my  420...until  then  :48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2009)

I just got back and getting a huge pile cleaned upped to smoke.

Help yourself BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 9, 2009)

hi all, im worn out, its been a long week, going to bed early just wanted to say high to everyone and hope all is well. thanks for the hits duck and 4u (hows uk girl btw) should help me sleep. later friends


----------



## painterdude (Oct 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *painterfriend*.....I  hang  mostly  for  a  few  days..but  with  the smaller  stuff  i  use  a  window  screen  and  spread  buds  out  and  allow  to  dry..hard  to  hang  little  buds...but  mostly  I  hang  the  whole  plant  for  a  few  days..then  clip  branches  and  allow  another  few  days...then  clip  budds  into  brown  bag..and  lightly  shake  one  time  a  day  for  a  few  more  days..then  into  jars  and opened  1-2  times  day  for  a  week..then  when I  feel  they  ready  I  store in jars  in cool  dark place..your  White  widow  and  8  weeks  flower should  have  more  then  clear  trichs..how  ya  looking  at  them...My  white  widow  started  cloudy  by  8  weeks..and  i  dont  care  for sourcrout..yuk..:rofl:  was  just  sending  some  of this  stink  from  butter  to  you..lol..have  a  wonderful  friday  my  friend..Im  glad  ya  here...
> 
> 4u2



OK 4u2zee.....Jeez za wilikers, your screens must be HUGE...so I cut off the buds and they are on my SMALL SCREEN...the temp is 72-75 degrees in the little sauna and I have a Veg Oil Heater set on real LOW and a thermometer to check my temps....I turned them tonight...it's only 465 grams and I have allot of small leaf still next to the bud...I can't hold still to check out the trichs, hand shakes way too much to focus...but I am anxiously waiting for my Scope from Radio Shack...Fed Ex has it right now...

Wifey makes a dish with pork chops cooked in saurkrout and apples...must be a German receipe....

4u2, you are the MAN....I find you all over this site, helping out, giving sound advice and being very, very funny and making me laugh out loud sometimes..

I am so glad that we pass gas back and forth from Seattle to my redneck, Bush lovin tourist town...

So thanks so much again for your advice....I have never tried the bags, but will this year....pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

cool...*painterdude*..Thanks  for the  props  my  friend..  I  didnt  read  if  ya  had  a  asculating  fan  in  there  as  well..this  will  help  in  air movement  and  help  dry ..just  my  thaughts....Keep  the  drawings  comeing ..and  the  gas  a  flowing...:rofl:  Happy  Friday  Night:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

i  supose  it  wont  let  me  post  here..lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

cant  edit  posts  or  post  pics  for  you  fine  folks...maybe  next  week:ciao:


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cant  edit  posts  or  post  pics  for  you  fine  folks...maybe  next  week:ciao:


..."maybe".. it depends solely on _*"your*_ actions/behavior, 4u. .._solely_ 
as long as you insist on playing your games and adding to my tasks, I'm going to return the favor..  I'm gonna' make it "fun" for me too!  It ain't fair, only you having all the fun.. :hubba:, only you doing all of the poking and prodding...
 I'm also thinking about restricting your posting 'at all'.. on Sundays, Mondays, and sometimes Thursdays... 
  Maybe you'll wake up to a new, different set of restrictions every day!   .. that would be fun/funny.. . .. err to/for "ME" anyway . Just as funny as your continual testing of my patience....  just a li'l case of get what you give 4u   are you enjoying it as much as I am?.  
:rofl: that one off!


*EDIT* before any of you members start complaining and supporting 4u, there is not a "one" of you know even half of what he does to provoke my actions.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

44f and overcast.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry i missed ya *sundancer*....its high of 55 today and plants turning purple and see some rot:doh: goona do some more Harvesting today..A farmerm work is never done...Have a great day


 
hiya 4u2....purple is good   but rot is not!  (hehe did i make a rhyme:rofl: )  i dont think we even hit 55 yesterday and it hasnt stoped raining in 24hrs....its getting cold too i gotta get my boat outta the water!
 i would fire up the :bong1:  but its empty   lol

HI to everone else in the BHC hope your all having a great weekend! 

*BIU! :bong2: :bong2:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:ciao:  Good  morning  *sundancer*.Happy  Saturday to  you...i  too  need  to  get  my  boat  out  of  water...and  here :bong1:  I  have  plenty  to share...sunny  again  today  but  only  high  of 57f   a  day  of  trimming  and  smokeing:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."maybe".. it depends solely on _*"your*_ actions/behavior, 4u. .._solely_
> as long as you insist on playing your games and adding to my tasks, I'm going to return the favor..  I'm gonna' make it "fun" for me too! It ain't fair, only you having all the fun.. :hubba:, only you doing all of the poking and prodding...
> I'm also thinking about restricting your posting 'at all'.. on Sundays, Mondays, and sometimes Thursdays...
> Maybe you'll wake up to a new, different set of restrictions every day!  .. that would be fun/funny.. . .. err to/for "ME" anyway . Just as funny as your continual testing of my patience.... just a li'l case of get what you give 4u  are you enjoying it as much as I am?.
> ...


 


Okay  thanks *Hick*.....was  going  to  send  ya*  Private  message   *as  i  know  you  dont  like  discussing  things  in  open  forrum...but  seems  My  privladges  for  PMs has  been  removed...yes  I  suppose  its  funny...Not  sure  where I  was  pokeing  at  you...think  this  is more  over  something else...and  aint  getting  into  here..I  know  you  dont  like  me  and  thats  your  choice..as  in  mine...Ive  turned  away  from  causeing  problems  with  you a while  back...is  this  stiring  it  again?  not  looking  for  trouble...just  curious ...have  a Nice  Day..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:ciao:   :bong:  :bolt:


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2009)

I've restored your privileges...  4u.. 'all' of them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks  *Hick*...:48:


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2009)

pm issues 4u?... I recieved multiple copies..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:rofl:   my  bad...:48:



maybe  ya  shoulda  kept  some  of  me  privlages


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys.  I am feeling much better today and may even take a toke or 2.  I think this was just some 48 hr virus.  My kiddo is fine today, so hopefully I will be later today.  

Hope each of you are having good daze.  I think a bubblebath is in order for me, I am still a little puny.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 10, 2009)

glad you and the little one are feeling better SM 

feeling crappy myself i think i need to go and hit a :bong: :48:   im sure thats the problem ,, not smoked today yet ,,so i guess its time to 

BIU 
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 10, 2009)

*wow where is everyone  

oh well more for me ,, but ill threw these up on the tabel for any latecomers

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cool...*painterdude*..Thanks  for the  props  my  friend..  I  didnt  read  if  ya  had  a  asculating  fan  in  there  as  well..this  will  help  in  air movement  and  help  dry ..just  my  thaughts....Keep  the  drawings  comeing ..and  the  gas  a  flowing...:rofl:  Happy  Friday  Night:bolt::bong:



4u2.....yes I have an oscillating fan going, on slow speed....will try a new gas mixture today.....how about bologna and potato chips mixed with cottage cheese and a gin and tonic....that should reach Seattle easily


----------



## painterdude (Oct 10, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."maybe".. it depends solely on _*"your*_ actions/behavior, 4u. .._solely_
> as long as you insist on playing your games and adding to my tasks, I'm going to return the favor..  I'm gonna' make it "fun" for me too!  It ain't fair, only you having all the fun.. :hubba:, only you doing all of the poking and prodding...
> I'm also thinking about restricting your posting 'at all'.. on Sundays, Mondays, and sometimes Thursdays...
> Maybe you'll wake up to a new, different set of restrictions every day!   .. that would be fun/funny.. . .. err to/for "ME" anyway . Just as funny as your continual testing of my patience....  just a li'l case of get what you give 4u   are you enjoying it as much as I am?.
> ...



HICK, my friend who is now probably covered with snow, I bet that I have some drawings that would really test your patience....but I am not gonna test it because I know I am on a very SHORT LEASH...so all I can say is, 'What does he know?'

Stay warm Hick, 

And your restrictions of certain days made me laugh....you are so silly Hick


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2009)

BIU BHC :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 10, 2009)

Tried to PM 4u2 and a message appeared that said he didn't exist.....went to the member's list and searched for his name....and 'NO MATCH' came up.....Hick, you do play hardball


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:rofl:   Im  here  *Painterdude*..I  think  your  High  on  that  Gas  you  just  Made:giggle:  here  ill  PM  you 

okay  time  to  :bong:




edit:   yep  i  sent  ya  one  just  fine  my  friend...Plus  been  getting  from  Hick..and  ukgirl..even  had  one  today  from  smokemom...maybe  it  was  server  issues  at the  time..IDK...please  take  to  heart  my  PM  i  sent  ya..We  Love haveing  ya  here  my  friend..:48:


maybe  Im  in  your  emagination...lol..  



DAJAVU:bolt:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 10, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC almost 420 germany ,

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 11, 2009)

4u2....italian sausage, meatballs and homemade Scilian spagetti sauce coming at you like a jet stream from hell...

MOM....glad you are feeling better

TC.....cut the broken branch this afternoon

I am losing it....am so hungry....can't concentrate....but the wife is OK today, so I am happy.....what pic should I post tonight?  Always a big decision when I pick out a drawing or a painting.....hmmmmmm....this one is for TC's new grandson....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

sunny and  41f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 11, 2009)

good morning bhc. how are you today duck?partly sunny and 75 today, the wifey is still working the last girl diddnt work out so she is now on 20 days working:angrywife:  she did hire another one and seems to think she will work out so maybe she can have next weekend off. pee - dude any drawing you put up works as they are all so good i found out that my son and his girlfriend are going to have a baby boy in about 6 mths. ill be a twice over grandpa b-4 long. lizzy is now 5 mths and is growing up quick. sm i hope you are feeling better today. i had something last week, glad its over. ill leave some on the tray, help yourselfs and enjoy the sunday programing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC   :bong:


38f   right  now  with  a  high  of  55f  

updated  mother ..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41691&page=7



*Astro*...congrats  on  the  Addition comeing  to  the  Fam..:yay:  and  hope  Wifey  gets  some  relief  soon...Have  a  great  day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC ,,,and :clap: on the soon to be new grand :baby: astro 
wow:shocked: 5 mths since lizzy ,,where has the time gone 
 ohh i know in a cloud of :48: 
BIU 
:bong::bong:*


----------



## astrobud (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks 4/u, the wife just called and said she was getting off at noon:yay: she sounded happy and said im (her) going to sit around and get high and drink beer:woohoo: sounds like a good day 2 me . great looking garden btw. time to wake and bake bhc,,  GET UP and join the world guys


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

painterdude ,,cute pic ,,for once  only j/k you know i love your art 

4U :heart: as allways

sm hope you are feeling better 

tc enjoy your weekend chopping and pruning 

Mojave ,,chris ,,ozzy (havnt seen ya ) and anyome else i missed ,,
enjoy your lazy sunday ,,i hear its a day for relaxing and watching your teams touchdown ,,
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I slept sooo good last night and feel like a million bucks today.    Just in time too.  

Thanks for the well wishes astro and congrats on the grandson!  I hope your day is grand today.  

Pc, brrrrr.....time to make some chili!

4u, ukgirl, hammy, peedude, benny, chris, tcbud, mojave, and anyone else I've forgotten- *have GREAT daze!!*

:woohoo:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for the well wishes uk and sm. if its true that two hamsome people make one ugly baby then were in trouble my son is handsome, least he used to have the ladies hang on him all the time and his girl friend is such a hottie, i guess well see. and yes uk lizzy is a very pretty baby, ill post an update pic later.well i have to meet the wifey at the grocey store, hmm i think ill drive the 280z, its been a couple of weeks, a very fun car to drive with a buzz:hubba:  later:bolt:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

*tcbud waves at everyone......*
got to get going...
plants are screamming to be chopped down!

Rain is comming to the Pacific Northwest.....
get your umbrellas out, says it is gonna be measured in INCHES!!
Have fun watchin' Payten tonight SM!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *tcbud waves at everyone......*
> got to get going...
> plants are screamming to be chopped down!
> 
> ...


 
oh i know, forcast is lookin kinda ugly eh.
cold this morning too.
can't complain much, it's been such a great growing year.  

good day for croppin though i guess, have fun TC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 11, 2009)

:ciao: :48: eace:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 11, 2009)

astrobud.....thanks for the nice compliments....and congrats on the grandson coming in six months....I had four boys from first marriage and only one keeps in contact and absolutely nothing from the grandchildren....

UKgirl.....thanks for being 'cute'....you know I love you and 4u2....how's your weather over there?

tc....did you see the baby drawing?

MOM.....glad you got some sleep and are feeling better....the VA told me that us older vets won't be getting the Swine Flu Shot, just the younger vets get it.....that sucks

DUCK, ozzy, chris, mojavimama and whoever I can't remember right now...have an interesting day trimming.....oh, the VA did give me a REGULAR flu shot but hassled me because I didn't have my VA Card...they acted like I hadn't been going to the clinic for the last 15 years...I am getting a real, bad feeling about them ever since my psychiatrist went nuts..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2009)

:woohoo: :woohoo: 

Yes, yes, YES tcbud!!!  

:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

*goodevening painterdude :ciao: the weather is cold enough for the centrel heating to be turned back on ,,and then an hr later the sun is shinning brightley and its tshirts again ,,with rain showers thrown in threwout the day  
but the good news is ,,th trics are appearing at alast on my little outdoors girl ,,they had bn hididng quite well and all ready have turned milky ,,so a little bud is being tested in my :48: tonight 

BIU bhc :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2009)

Help me, help me!  He's feeding me margaritas.

:huh: 

:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

*^^:rofl:^^

the only help i can offer SM is one of these :48: or one of these :bong:*

goodevening BHC


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 12, 2009)

Faded!:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 12, 2009)

UKgirl....congratulations on the trichs looking like sour milk (ha ha)....just found 4u2's thread about putting his Mother in the Ground......freaked me out...and Hippy in England also asked him if he buried a whale underneath that plant as I did when I saw the kids baseball next to the giant root system....his soil sounds marvie, doesn't it?

So here's a painting just for you babe..........pee-dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

Thanks P DUDE 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 44f

BIU BHC:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 12, 2009)

good morn bhc. rain later today with temps around 65f. hi buddy luv where u been hiding? sm hows that margarita hangover today? its been kinda slow at the bhc the last couple days, i guess everyone is getting the last bit of summer fun in, harvesting and so on. im going to town and take the wife some brunch and see if i can find a inline fan the cheap one i got quit already,prolley have to order the confounded thing online. i will get a good one this time.heat still below 90. glad it cooled off outside . tc, 4u,uk ozzy, pee-dude, everyone else have a great day


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2009)

hey astrobud check out _plantlightinghydroponics.com_ they have some good prices on fans....ect...


still practicing my :bongin:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 12, 2009)

DUCK....good morning to ya, hope you are not freezing your butt off....it's getting time for the long underwear huh?

UKgirl...waving across these big waters at ya

TC...does the hubby have his own color for his jars?

4u2....wrote Hick twice yesterday but no PM this morning....HICK, where are ya?  4u2, I still can't PM you, do you think I am being punished by the Marp gods?

Well, it was 38 degrees outside this morning at six thirty and 52 in the house, made fire then made coffee, then checked out the drying process and it looks like I should jar the White Widow today....I a happy camper...

4u2...take cover my friend, the wifey is helping me out with the gas clouds


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Chilly here, with rain off and on.  I am sick of this gloomy weather and I want my sunshine back!!!

No hangover here.  I had 2 margs, in about a 3 hr span....lmao.

The house is empty, everyones gone.  Time for a wake n bake, and a lil playing around here...hehehehehe.

Have great daze everyone!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

:rofl:  at  *Painterdude*...DAm   you  got  you  wifey  to  mix  in  too...some  serious  Gas  man...


*Astro*....yeah  real  busy  trimming  and  cutting  ..and  :bong:  between  each  clip..lol..

*BuddyLuv*...Glad  to  see ya  Here:bong1:

*Mom*..*tcbud*..*ozzy*..*duck*..*chris*..and  yes  you  too  *hick*...Have  a  Wonderful  Day...:ciao:



Take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

And  a  special  Morning  to  My  Favorite  Female  grower....


*UKgirl*..:ciao:











:48:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 12, 2009)

31 and sshhhhivering today. The mj meds worked. I am back to normal. Better to stay on the safe side and get baked tonight after work. Have a good one today BHCers. I too am waiting on a PM from Hick. Does anybody know if you forward a PM and just write in the name of the person you want to get it, if it works? I tried that with Hick and a spell check box came up with 3 options
Hick
Hick is a p****
Hick is a massive p****
I kid you not. It really happened and I never wrote either one of those comments before. I like Hick. Weird. Try it and let me know what you get.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

BENNY when you type in the names in a pm it gives you a list of members names that start the same ie all hick names will comeup .......

and its 420 somewhere :bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> And a special Morning to My Favorite Female grower....
> 
> 
> *UKgirl*..:ciao:
> ...


 
morning  4u ,   have we sticky fingers yet ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah  some  of  those names  was  made  up  im  sure  from  some  of  *Hicks  *Finest  friends:giggle:  maybe  had  old  name  banned..:rofl:  



time for  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

:ciao:   *UKgirl*


smelly  too  :giggle:  sure  wish  I   had  you  help...and  not  just  cuzz  your  HOT!!!    enjoy  you  evening...:heart:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2009)

Painter.....yes I saw the baby pic, awesome.
Now lets adress this....


> the VA told me that us older vets won't be getting the Swine Flu Shot, just the younger vets get it.....that sucks


WHAT the HECK is the VA up too?  Who can I write or email or yell at over this?  I thot old folks (not calling you old) were at the highest risk with this swine flu thing?  Vets should be the first in line for this freaking vacine, they only put their life on the line for US the US.  I am gettting more and more pissed as I write this.  I freaking qualify for the shot with heart/immune problems, why the heck is it even about qualifying?  Can you get a swine flu shot on your own then? When they get them over at the CVS or Walgreens?

Okay calm down tcbud.  Calm down.

Hope everyones day is full of bong hits and smooth smoke....got to go hit the eliptical or the workout partner is gonna call me and interupt my MP session.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2009)

oh yes...

HICK, what is up with the bpom?  You okay HICK?  You got this dang flu?  Hope all is well your way....maybe you all trimmin and trimmin and trimmin?  Hope that is all it is.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 12, 2009)

Mornin BHC'ers ! 
Still thawing out from my "faire" trip. 16* for the first nite and 10*f for the following sat nite / sun mornin....... 
Sad to say never gave away a single treat.... 
looked for some 40 peeps and saw 2 ! prob 30K worth of peeps. 350 cars towed due to blocking the hiway ! ....lol
Here's a bit of bubble for ya all....:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 12, 2009)

hi all, wow dont know how i got the big letters but  . did you notice on the main page under coffe table, the discreption has changed. it doesent say anything about the talk of sports it just no talk about politics and that other thing maybe im just high :stoned: thanks for the tip duck, i checked them out, do you know if vortex are anygood? ineed a 6 inch about 449 cfms i think they have for 149 bucks . not bad. i had a 240 cfm 30 dollar one, lasted for 3 mths


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2009)

> ..., do you know if vortex are anygood? ineed a 6 inch about 449 cfms i think they have for 149 bucks . not bad. i had a 240 cfm 30 dollar one, lasted for 3 mths




That is what I have.I put a speed control on it, works great:aok:


*Painterdude* No ice yet so I am good. Just chilly mornings,gets to the 60's during the day,except today.


*4u2sm0ke* Sticky and stinky makes it all good. Or is it 2 in the pink and 1 in the stink? IDK I am :fly: here hit this :bong1:

*BuddyLuv* Nice to see ya still around 

Hey *tc* and *SM* :ciao:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks duck, i think i can get by untill the first of the year but thats what im gonna get i think, and a new light system for veg, t5 or led i dont know yet. whats up with the big letters and where is everyone. well lets biu and watch programing. 32 48 hut


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi pc and astro...

I saw ozzy on other posts, wonder if his bong is broke.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks all, I've just been super busy lately. Pass these around I have plenty if you know what I mean.
:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Buddy!!!  Ive missed you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke *checking  in  :ciao:



*Astro *...lots  and  lots  of  trimming  and  clipping  and  cleanning  and  Bubble hash  makeing  and...well  you  get  the  point  why  its  not  busy  around  here..i  just took  two  Monsters  down  over  the  last  week...


*meds4me*...Glad ya  had  killer  time...sorry  No  treat  4me this time..Got  caught up  in wanting to  get  these  plants  down  befor  the  rains  realy  start..Ill  look  forward  to  comeing  next  yr..count  me  in:aok:


*painterdude*...thats  a crock  of  crap...Im  a  call  my  VA  and  ask  ***???  oh  and  can  ya  smell  that  eggs  and  chilli gas  i  just  unleashed  your  way:giggle:


*Hick*..where  the  Hell are  you..I  have  a  BPOTM  entry ..and  yes  its  Female  this  time:rofl:

*Duck*...Im  loveing  My  BUbba  outside..:lama:


*tcbud*..*smokemom*....:ciao:


take  care  and  be safe  everyone
:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 13, 2009)

good morn bhc, 4u its still a lobor of love right (harvesting) and i know what you mean bluv, thanks. guys i broke the slider in my bong last night do i have to resign from the bhc i might have to wait untill wed when the smoke shop opens. some arab owns one but not sure if he has sliders, i should check i guess. have a great day all.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

47f and bleak. 

Still trimming and still :bongin:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2009)

.Sorry for the delays folks. Had a sever case of "bird flue".. the birds flew, and I had to be there to shoot 'em.. :rofl: 
Working working working to make up neglected tasks. 
bpotm and what else?..


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

:ciao: BHC Still practicing:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Fall turkey season has also opened up here too, Hick. Did you do any good?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc, 4u its still a lobor of love right (harvesting) and i know what you mean bluv, thanks. guys i broke the slider in my bong last night do i have to resign from the bhc i might have to wait untill wed when the smoke shop opens. some arab owns one but not sure if he has sliders, i should check i guess. have a great day all.


 



No....But  you  are on Report   :hitchair:


:rofl:  Have  great  day  my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .Sorry for the delays folks. Had a sever case of "bird flue".. the birds flew, and I had to be there to shoot 'em.. :rofl:
> Working working working to make up neglected tasks.
> bpotm and what else?..


 


Good Morning *Hick* :48:

did ya Shoot any? or just chase them around:giggle: do you have a camo showercap.?..that may have helped:spit:


enjoy your day..:ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL, the camo cap goes with his camo speedo! That should get them birds flying around crazy.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Goodmorning   BHC   *

Ive been MIA for a few days, Had to get out in the field with the crew and do a little work !  Pretty funny the first thing I see is *4u  *and *Benny *stiring up the pot, pickin on *Hick *again   ...... 

  Its raining cats and dogs today here in Nor Cal, so looks like I will be 
hanging out inside today drinkin coffee and * ....  Bongin it up !  *MP Style 
today....


----------



## meds4me (Oct 13, 2009)

*4U:* Be glad you didnt come unless you got a camper / rv. 16* first nite 10* the second nite on the ground in a tent and i'm still cold 2 days later... 
*Ozzy:* Thanks for thoughts ! 
*SM:* Halloween is coming up better start planning now for the butterscotch brownies and choc. chip / peanutbutter/ oatmeal-raisin cookies... 

I've been feeling the weather i guess lately.....been need some stroking and i get it here ! :0)~


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 13, 2009)

*goodevening bhc :bong:


chris is that your cat ? i have a 6 week old kitten with the same face lol 

4u :heart: 

ozzy and hick :ciao: and :48:

astro how was lizzy ? 

everyone else i missed BIU :bong1:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Howdy folks!!

In a city that is usually sunny and warm, we've only had 2 rain-free days this month.  Dunno whats up with that!!!

Same stuff diff day here.  Not gonna boe you with the details.  



Have great daze!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

bore, my r stix  LOL


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 13, 2009)

*goodevening SM  ,,,, 

*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

BIU BHCers time for nap I'm practicing Waking and Baking today :bong::bong:Nitequill:bong::bong:double shot moonshine:bong::bong: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 13, 2009)

*you sure its just a nap ozzy and not putting yourself to sleep for anylength of time :giggle:

here take some of these :bong: :bong::48: to help ya on your way ,,,*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHCers time for nap I'm practicing Waking and Baking today :bong::bong:Nitequill:bong::bong:double shot moonshine:bong::bong: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz








:rofl::rofl: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy 4:20 SmokinMom :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:

A bong hitters hint: mix Bubba/Kush and Purple Bud together:aok:


Step back and go...... whoa...:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, thanks pc..and hello to you too ukgirl..

And high to everyone else!  

I am still chuckleing at hicks picture on that highdeas thread.

I even had my straight laced hubs read it and he agreed with me.  Imagine that!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

wheres  a  link  *Mom*...you  cant  expect  me  to  go  look  for  it


Good  Evening  everyone:bong:


*meds4me*...sorry  to  hear  of  the  cold...hope  ya  made  a  killin:aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

:woohoo: Wake N  Bake 4 of the day :rant: why don't I feel better.

I would share but don't want y'll sick too. So you will have to load your own
eace:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

That was funny SM :laugh:

Just got done trimming a Blueberry. The only female out of 7
She smells real nice

Been :bongin: Purps during the day and Bubba at night works great.

My new bubbler got a crack in her, she don't leak but there is a crack just below water level. Don't have a clue on how I did it, unless it was from going from temperature extremes. Hot cleaning water > cool smoke water IDK just a bummer

4u2sm0ke those sure were some goofy looking uniforms from the AFL times:laugh:

Really enjoying this falls harvest due to you folks at mp. thanks:ciao:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

4u- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48394

pc- werent they hideous?  especially the yellow and brown ones- and those socks!  eekkk!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

ozzy- keep those cooties away from me...I am just getting over a bug...

or was it me that infected you??

lmfao!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

SM I think they described them as chocolate (not brown) or maybe it was brown chocolate IDK. but those socks were hidious:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Looked like pee n **** to me...

Sorry 4u...

but hey, they came out ahead so maybe those tacky things helped them out, or blinded the other guys..:giggle:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 13, 2009)

hello everyone. ok i found a new slider so im taking back my resignation uk, lizzy is just fine thanks for asking. duck, sm i agree, those socks were sick:holysheep: .  lets biu, i must go check on my fantasy teams


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

yay astro!!  

I sucked at mine....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

What happened to my man Chest?  I mean Chris...

Hahahaha.  LMAO!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

SM you cannot run when you are bent over laughing hysterically at those socks....:rofl:


BIU some more :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahhahahaha I think u nailed it pc....lmfao!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: BONGS AWAY


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

High eastla, how are you today?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High eastla, how are you today?


 

very high and paid. and yourself?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

about to crack open a beer...yet I only have 2 in the fridge.  gonna catch a big ol buzz tonight- ha ha ha.  

thanks 4 askin.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Looked like pee n **** to me...
> 
> Sorry 4u...
> 
> but hey, they came out ahead so maybe those tacky things helped them out, or blinded the other guys..:giggle:


 
The U's work its prob the only way they can get ahead.

Bellys full the Voices are happy so I gonna sleep some more 

y'll have a great night, day, week, month, year and life.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Get well soon ozzman!!

tcbud needs to come out and play...and pdude and MM...

quite a few are MIA!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

Here on the :20 and :bongin:..:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 13, 2009)

DUCKster my friend, good to hear about the complete lack of ice....and about those socks and puke colored uniforms......I HOPE THEY WEAR THEM NEXT WEEK

HICK.....you must have a giant backlog of PM's.....or.....have you just decided to end our relationship without telling me why?  

4u2 my amigo amongst amigos....yeah, the VA really sucks, they informed me that I could only be seen once a year, and that would be FIFTEEN MINUTES ONCE A YEAR I might add......and who would I see?  They fired my Mexican Doctor, Rudy Torrez because he didn't like taking orders from the nurses, who by the way, RUN THE CLINIC......when you call the clinic, you have to leave a message if they aren't answering the phone and then they supposedly will get back to you......and......they will ask why do you want to see a doctor.....and then the front desk attendant who answers phones and answers questions  from other patients standing in the lobby......decides if you need an appointment.....or......need to talk to a nurse.....or not be able to help you at this time......AND I'M INSTERESTED IN FINDING OUT IF THIS ONLY HAPPENS HERE, at the North Bend VA Clinic

tc......looks like the White Widow won't weigh that much when she's all done drying out......I am guessing a little over two ounces....

hi chris, benny, astrobud, mom, ozzy and I'm waving at you UKgirl........waving and waving.....oh, wifey and I just watch 'Last Chance Harvey' with Dustin Hoffman and Ema Thompson....it's a great love story filmed in England.....I cried twice....

weather report from the oregon south coast.....rain, overcast, drizzle, rain, light drizzle, some sunshine then darkness with some stars visible......stars mean colder nights......

hick.....how about those socks?  Snot crying funny...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhh I love that 1 pdude!  I love all the colors.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 13, 2009)

MOM.....mom, you are getting an old, married man excited....but aren't colors cool, and supposedly I have 12 million selection in the soft ware....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

I wanna see some art of a cute redheaded girl with green eyes.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

*SM* cuz you are already in:rofl:...have a great night 

Nice colors pdude

biu bhc:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *SM* cuz you are already in:rofl:.


 
It was funny when someone brought to my attention that I am not listed.  Yer slackin off on the job pc...LMAO!

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh wait...its my fault isnt it...for not asking sooner.

bwahahahhaaaaa....

:lama: 

:fly: 

I promise I havent smoked anything tonight.  

:rofl: 

*Okay BHC, lets play 20 questions...or a version of..

I ask a question. (that doesnt ask about vital info and the like.)  

Then everyone can answer, but the 1st person to answer gets to ask the next question.  And of course the original poster and everyone else must answer as well.   You got it?  Ok here we go....

What's the most pleasurable vacation you've ever taken?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

:bong:



Germining  some  beans  for  the  candy  grow


:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

aww cmon 4u, play along with me.  Then you get the next question once folks have answered.



Booo..

LOL.

(good luck on those beans)


----------



## astrobud (Oct 14, 2009)

hi all, were you bored last sm  its 55 f this morning, rainy and 55f for the high today. im runnung late so ill drop by later


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

wet and windy here ,,,so a good time to BIU 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*_


Overcast and 46f

Got your last pm SM..Will do..We definitely don't want a rumble going on.:laugh:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

I  wanna  Rumble....whos the  target?  :rofl:

I  give  out  5  Reps  and  i  get  this...

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*  :rofl:



:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*420 uk time ,,,,,:bong: 

waving at ya TC i see you down there :ciao:



			
				4u2 said:
			
		


			I give out 5 Reps and i get this...

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
		
Click to expand...


well thats all right 4u:heart:  i got mine 

painterdude ,,hi and yes our docs are the same ,,,gotto get past the receptionist first ,,who wants to know why your there ,,,HELLO cause its a doctors and im ill :doh:

ok time for another quick :bong: then :bolt: before the P.O closes for the night *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao: Bongers :bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

High all! Cool and windy today, third day of overcast skies. Very strange. I think I'm getting S.A.D--hah! Deprive me of 3 days of sunlight and I'm feeling like a zombie. Not to mention I have had to leave my plants under the fluoros since the sun went away. Still, they keep growing, and I had to hike the lights up another two inches again today. 

4U, tell us about the "Candy" grow! I want to start germinating for it, as well. Did you choose your candy tin yet? Now I'll be singing that irritating song from the Strangeloves in 1965, "I want candy." 

P'Dude, your latest drawing is just fabulous. Yet another great screensaver for me! 

Was in the grocery store yesterday with my lastest service dog-in-training, and we were practicing ignoring distractions. Dog was doing pretty good until we hit the meat aisle. I watch as his nose rises in the air, and he sniffs all that good meat, nostrils flaring. Two young boys are standing nearby, and one says to the other, "Why is that dog sniffing so much?" The other boy says, "Stupid, can't you see he's checking to see which meat is the freshest for her?" 

Everyone, have a good day! And upload me some sunshine, okay?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2009)

Morning All.....
56 when I got up, there must be something wrong with that thermometer!  The storm dumped and dumped yesterday.  I must say it rained so much, I was actually hearing the rain on the new roof.  The gutters are not up till after harvest, the rain poured off the roof like a faucet was running full bore for awhile.  Hopefully the lake caught some of this run off.

*Painter*, that colorful picture is very like how I feel some evenings......
*SM*, I would have played your game, but dang, I think I was asleep when you started it.
*UK*.... Post Office run....sounds fun. 
*4u*, trim, trim, :bong: trim?  or is that :bong: :bong: trim?
*Duck*, you finished with the outdoor yet?
*Ozzio*, sure hope you are feeling better soon.

I got a question for outdoor growers.....
Some of my plants did get a bit wet yesterday.  I shook them off as best I could.  We got showers all day today, on and off.  I cant uncover them.  The temps have risen some.  The wind has died down.  Here is the question, should I raise the sides of the cages tarps, to get some air flow? AND, will the semi-dark hurt the girls for a couple days?  They have got to finish with some amber, I was planning to take the Northern Lights on Tuesday, reguardless (wishing for amber will not always make it so), and the Blueberry the next Tuesday.  Gonna post this question in Goldilocks Grow too.

Thanks for the input.

BIU all you :bong1: Hitters out there.......Hope the sun is shining and all your smoke is smooth.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

:bong::bong:nightquill:bong::bong:

Whoever gave the Voices a drum I will get even with you


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

mojavimama....this is so wierd, that was another drawing that I didn't like so much....but it was influenced by our friend from Camaron who stayed with us for three months and did lots of paintings and small cards

tc....rain is good.....wet buds are probably bad and I have no advice because my girls are in the crappy light greenhouse....

UKgirl....dito on the arses that control the doctor's offices

4u2....hardboiled egg sandwich w/tomato and coffee and orange juice cloud should arrive late this PM...have you heard from Hick?

Wind and rain today......the wind knocked over our tomato plants and flower pots on the deck......gee wilikers by golly

MOM.....I don't do requests....sorry about that, never did and never will....but I'll think about it because you are so special.....pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

TC.....nice lips in the new avitar.....way too sexy....are you and UKgirl trying to get us all 'lip' excited?  It's working babe.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:nightquill:bong::bong:
> 
> Whoever gave the Voices a drum I will get even with you


 



Guilty   ....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> High all! Cool and windy today, third day of overcast skies. Very strange. I think I'm getting S.A.D--hah! Deprive me of 3 days of sunlight and I'm feeling like a zombie. Not to mention I have had to leave my plants under the fluoros since the sun went away. Still, they keep growing, and I had to hike the lights up another two inches again today.
> 
> 4U, tell us about the "Candy" grow! I want to start germinating for it, as well. Did you choose your candy tin yet? Now I'll be singing that irritating song from the Strangeloves in 1965, "I want candy."
> 
> ...


 


:ciao:



change XX  to  tt


start  germing  Girl....i  have 4  candy  containers  on  the  ready..should  be  up  within  the  week...I  put  a  link  to  our  candy  grow  last  year in  Monster  grow..:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> mojavimama....this is so wierd, that was another drawing that I didn't like so much....but it was influenced by our friend from Camaron who stayed with us for three months and did lots of paintings and small cards
> 
> tc....rain is good.....wet buds are probably bad and I have no advice because my girls are in the crappy light greenhouse....
> 
> ...


 


good  thing  its  raining  here  to  knock  down  that  stinch

and  yes  He  PM  me  just  today..:rofl:  why  what  ya  do  now:hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Morning All.....
> 56 when I got up, there must be something wrong with that thermometer! The storm dumped and dumped yesterday. I must say it rained so much, I was actually hearing the rain on the new roof. The gutters are not up till after harvest, the rain poured off the roof like a faucet was running full bore for awhile. Hopefully the lake caught some of this run off.
> 
> *Painter*, that colorful picture is very like how I feel some evenings......
> ...


 



No its break time for now...But with alll that trimming and :bong: ive neglected the shed:doh: so im catching it up...going to have 16 strains in there by Thanks given...Hope to have a good show this year...Im so stoked to fire up the flower rooms..:yay: rain is here not to bad and the cover is holding well so Far...Gonna take a Branch down of My crystal and Hang to see how does..These realy have me baffeled.. ...okay heres where ozzy says too much type not enough :bong1:

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

not enough :bongin: :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

not yet tc still have a few small ones out weathering this rainy weather.

p-dude maybe you should not look at avatars if you can't keep your hands above the table:rofl:

4u when is candy grow starting? going to checkout new candy cantainers

Hi MM:ciao: still saving for that vape. gonna get one like you, you still liking yours?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

wifey is involved in an art show along with two other artists....wifey's stuff is from her store, another artist makes baskets and the other artist does art in wood....this guy is AMAZING...

tc....you are colorful to begin with, makes perfect sense that color gets your rocks off

DUCK....my hands are always grabbing my 'little friendly mouse'

4u2....these pics are for you because you alone would recognize the subject matter....and...no stinky poo clouds today, OK?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

and here is one more and I had all kinds of problems getting this to post....and I still can't post it.....what's going on Marp?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

Very  nice  *Painterfriend*..I  most  certainly  do  ...you  are  too  cool..say  hello  to  wifey:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> and here is one more and I had all kinds of problems getting this to post....and I still can't post it.....what's going on Marp?


 

maybe  ya  at  ya  dayly  linit. ..like  giving  Thanks...can  only  do  so  much  here:rofl:   maybe  ya  at  quotta...I  will  look  into  4u :aok:  untill  then  lets  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

:bong2::bong2: don't know about limit /day but they do like ya to spread the goodness around:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

High everyone!!!

My old boyfriend and his wife took me for lunch at the new cajun seafood place in my town.  Yummy..and I will never turn down a free meal.   I ordered the stuffed shrimp on the lunch menu.  2 large shrimp stuffed with jalpeno cornbread and a side of dirty rice.  I brought 1 of the shrimp home, way too much food for me.  

My kids are driving me crazy...looking forward to beaking out the bong once they go to bed.

Anyone want a white chocolate macadamia nut cookie>?  Fresh from the oven.  

Thanks pc.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

doing up some mazar x afghan...not bad ...they were the freebies from nl.com real nice red color, earthy flavor, and real nice high leaning towards stoned.

np sm you were just a click away

Gonna bong up a bunch of mazar x afghan grab your :bong1: throwing up a qp on the table to smoke. don't think we can do it in one session, but I am gonna give it a whirl. :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Oct 14, 2009)

yo bhc! im just swingin in to say high! one love


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2009)

on the 4:20 *UK*.....
1, 2, 3......

come on down, lets hit the bong *SM*!
thanks *Duck*, dont mind if I do....
one love back at you* Chef*!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm here til the nightquill kicks in, Duck :bong::bong::bong:

4u I will get you for the drum with this curse. May you pinch your balls everytime you hit the water on your boat next year.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*420 4u time :bong:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*ok tc BIU 

hitting  the :bong: and sharing :48: with ya ,,eace: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao: chefboyd ,,ozzy ,

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats good *Ozzy* cause I need some help. Getting good and high and going into the zone. Can't hardly wait to try the later chop

I am bonging till I can't bong no more :rofl:

On the :20 BHC Light her up :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I have enough :bong1: for all 5 of us

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong: Think I'll skip the nightquill and keep BIU


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*sounds a much better idea ozzy 

BIU :bong::bong::48: :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2009)

4u2....these pics are for you because you alone would recognize the subject matter....and...no stinky poo clouds today, OK?
[/quote]Painterdude

*Painter*, I like Indian art too.  Used to live with a Aeute man in Alaska.  Worked with Tlinkets too.  I really like the pics you posted for 4u.  That first one is Massive Awesome.
I *am* colorful (you should hear me swear), I really like the color in that last OP Art double portrait you put up last page.
Thank you for comment on avatar.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *420 4u time :bong:*


 


:heart:


Dam  Kids  get  out  420:hitchair:   thanks  for  hitting  for  me  sweety 



okay  BIU  everyone..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong: still at it but the pillow is calling


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

Keep on BIU BHC :bong1::bong2::bongin::bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bong::48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

hey ozz..on the mend yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi ducky.  i am still having nightmares about the socks, as well as the official.......s......

anyone remember mr. peppermint?

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi ya SM:ciao:

just winding down my days with a few :bong1:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 14, 2009)

why hve you stole my lip mouth?  want too kiss?
 Helow bung hit club,= i baen without conpoter for lots of monts jus got back when weekend came.i did by a prety penk bung and i like alot. i wil trys to come more tims.



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> High all! Cool and windy today, third day of overcast skies. Very strange. I think I'm getting S.A.D--hah! Deprive me of 3 days of sunlight and I'm feeling like a zombie. Not to mention I have had to leave my plants under the fluoros since the sun went away. Still, they keep growing, and I had to hike the lights up another two inches again today.
> 
> 4U, tell us about the "Candy" grow! I want to start germinating for it, as well. Did you choose your candy tin yet? Now I'll be singing that irritating song from the Strangeloves in 1965, "I want candy."
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

tc.....thanks for thanking me....it is so nice to receive some compliments from you guys, especially you budski the red......didn't know or I forgot about your stay in Alaska.....the artist is not a native american, just an old white dude with long gray hair and, according to wifey, a BIG nose....

mom....you can stop nightmares by NOT FALLING ASLEEP....

UKgirl...In one of his posts, 4u2 recommended a scope from Radio Shack to look up close at your trichs....so I ordered one, got it yesterday......and....wow, big lookin trichs, or crystal mushrooms and cloudy ones too, but there also is a trich with a dark big wider head....what's this all about?  Whatever you want to look at gets SQUISHED because, for me, I can focus easier....

4u2.....I'm waving to the North but without a gas cloud this windy evening, I don't trust the wind direction......

question for you 4u2:  Do you get concerned at a certain time limit, say five days, when you are hang drying small branches with bud that is real sticky?

The wind is still blowing and off and on rain....am doing smoke test of 'The Broken Top' plant...made me cough


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*painter dude ,,it sounds like trichs are swelling and turning  amber,,,i may be wrong tho 

have a great evening and say a big hello to the wife :48: *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

mojavimama.....I run a screensaver that changes every five minutes from the Paintings Folder.....I love it.....

duckie.....MSNBC says you're gonna get rain today....is that good news?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 14, 2009)

UKbabe.....I picked a real tiny popcorn bud for the test....there's not allot of those weird black headed trichs.....and do the HAIRS HAVE TO TURN ANOTHER COLOR, LIKE A DARK YELLOW OR DARK ORANGE OR BROWN...this plant's hairs are mostly still white...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao:


*Painterdude*...

depends  on  the  size  of  branch and  the  budds  on  it..I  dont  normally  go  more  then  5  days hang  time.if  the  room  is  right...and the  winds  torn  my  cover  down:cry:  looks  like  Trim :bong:trim::bong: trim    again  for  a  few  days..:bolt:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao: *BHC......  *

*Just checkin in for the day !  *
*Hope everyone is high and happy toight  Ive been smokin the heck*
*outa this purple .... 1st time Ive got to smoke my own, so im pretty stoked    and its even better with a lil homade bubble hash on top  :hubba:   WoooWeeeee*

*Goodnite BHC.....  BUI   :bong: :bong: :bong: :headbang2: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*black heads usually mean is gone past th eharvest window and are dead ,,,hmm ,,maybe time to harvest befpre they all turn black .....

420 uk time .....whos joining in :bong::bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*ohh and painterdude dont worry about the hairs its the trichomes you want to watch ,,,,,eace:*


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *black heads usu*


 
trie a new face wassher. can hep brakouts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: UK I have had a few plants that the pistols were white and the triches were amber. you have to use the magnifier to see the right color you want.

It's :bong::bong::bong::bong:nightquill:bong: :bong: :bong:time for me :bong:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzz:ciao:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

*:rofl:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry, Her Royal Highness. I didn't know you were using the smoking lips avatar. My apologies. I'll change mine now.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Oct 15, 2009)

IS ok mojavemama i don come very mush all ok.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, HRH! 

Once again I arrive at the Halloween party with the same costume someone else is wearing. Red faced again. Hahhh! 

Time to plug in the vape with a pinch of Purple Frost. 

G'Night everyone (G'Morning UKG!).


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks UK and 4u2.....4u2, what do you do when five days are up and the buds are still 'goopy feeling'?

UK, I hope they aren't dieing, maybe it's the molasses?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2009)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> trie a new face wassher. can hep brakouts.


 
  Umm what???


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2009)

Good evening everyone!

It's been a party for the last hour or 2.  I hope each of you are having an awesome night!

Let's see how many of you I can name who never played my game, how lame.

:giggle: 

*Ok...greetings to:*

*Ozzman, 4u, ukgirl, ducky, hammy, chris :hubba: (haha jk), astro, tcbud, mojave, peedude, chef ravioli (sorry cant remember), Buddyluv (miss u) eastla, meds4me, hick and even Toa.  If I left anyone out I apologize.*

*Hmm, I can't decide what trip was the best.  *

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2009)

luv ya mom. Gearing up the ventilation for this early winter we have coming our way. I should have everything ready by tomorrow for another grow in the big room. I will try to be on here more now that things have calmed down a bit here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> thanks UK and 4u2.....4u2, what do you do when five days are up and the buds are still 'goopy feeling'?
> 
> UK, I hope they aren't dieing, maybe it's the molasses?


 


are  they  dry  on  outside  but  goopy  in middle..lol...maybe  your  heat...should  be  around  70f..and  low  RH  say  20% ..arnt  you  drying in  a  sauna?  5  days  even  my  bigeest  branch  was  ready  for  bag...throw  me  up  some  pics  i  wanna  see  what  they  look  like  at  5  days..thanks brother:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


and  its  not  the  Mollasses..:hitchair:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


45f and raining

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

It's Raining It's pouring this ol'man is going back to snoring:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

:bong: :bong:

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

*BIU**BIU**BIU*

Raining hard will be :bongin: till it quits.
Might be here for awhile:rofl:

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

okay  ill  join ya  *duck*..:bong:  looks  like  rain  here  too


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep got my indoor garden work done now just BIU till the rain quits to where I can go check my OD girls...Might be getting the dehumidifier out

But in the mean time :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

WAKING AND BAKING that the plan for the day

Hey Duck I got 2 dehumidifier going with a hose run outside right now we have gone from hard rains to a fine mist that don't show up on radar. Think I'm gonna turn some heat on the the drying room.

Too much typing time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

With the dryiing* Ozzy*, is it okay to fall below the 70f mark?  Wont that just let the bud dry slower?
*thanks*
Hello *SM*, I see you down there....tcbud waves....and waves.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

'Mornin everyone! It's finally sunny again, and the plants are waving their happy leaves in glee. 

Smokin' Mom, I'm sorry I must have missed that post about the game you started that we haven't played yet! I want to do it--will go back and search for the game post I must have missed. 

ROFL, I'm hard pressed to imagine life with a DE humidifier, Ozzie--curing bud here is a real challenge with single digit humidity. I have humidifiers going in ever room all day long just so our lips don't crack and our noses don't bleed. Oh, for some REAL moisture in the air, the kind nature provides. 
I have to ask myself once again, why I live in this impossible desert climate!

C'mon guys, upload me that RAIN! I'll take all you can send.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Jeepers could this day go any slower? Waiting on a e-mail from Da Buddha to see if they received my order of a new vape. MohaveMomma likes hers so much I decided to try one too. That new bubbler did not impress me especially after cracking from sitting on my dresser...Oh well still raining and still no e-mail I think this is gonna be a long day.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww, PC, I know it's hard to be patient. But they will answer today. At least, with me, they were really good about responding. If you don't hear from them by 3 or so, why not give them a call? Just make sure the transaction was recorded on their end. Truly, their customer service was super for me, and the vape arrived in just a couple of days after I ordered it.  

So you have a miserable rainy day, can't go out and play to get your mind off it--how about playing hide the treat games with your dog? Or teach him a new trick? I wrote an article once about "10 things to teach your dog while you're in the Loo."  Go have some fun and relaxxxxxxx!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Painter'Dude! You win the prize in my book---your sexy new halloween lips are the BEST of ANY!!!! LOVE 'em!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

*mojavemama* patience is not one of my better virtues.:rofl: I could just do more :bong1:
Did you order your vape straight from Da Buddha or a second party?

I guess I better go BIU some more to get my mind off it :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

FINALLY ORDERED A NEW BONG! im smoking out of my old broken one right now counting down the days i get to throw it witt the other 6-7 broken ones       
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

this is like waiting for water to boil:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC   :bong:


*Duck*..here :bong1: it  may  still  be  a  while

*eastla*....Hope  ya  get  it  soon...how  long  b4  you  add  it  to  the  other  7-8  broken  ones  you  have:rofl:

*Mojave*.. as  you  asked
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*tcbud*....I  believe  you  to  be  correct...buds  will  still dry with  temps  under  70...just  takes  longer..and  the  better  chance  mold  if  there  is  High  Humidity..But  we  shoot  for  70 :48:

*ozzy*...them  Drums  still  playing?


*Mom*...whats  for  Dinner

*UKgirl*...On  my  way  sweety:bolt:


have  a great  night  everyone...heres  some  green  for  the  page...Bubba  Kush   :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

mojavimama.....thanks, didn't know they were halloween lips though.....oopsie daisy 

4u2....so I cut the buds and they are on the screen, and am losing track of time table of other branches....woops.....went back and read my notes, cut them on the 11th, so I think I am on schedule and I apologize for being so forgetful....da, old age  strikes again.....gas gas and more gas coming up north...but it's nothing special


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi ya SM :ciao:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys... 

Hi pc.  

Hey 4u, I am making beer butt chicken.  A side of either steamed broccoli or corn on the cob, and some mashed taters.

Everyone invited.  

tcbud- you musta saw me as I was signing out earlier, sorry about that.

Thanks mm, about the game, but there wasn't a big reception for it anyways...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

I need :bong1: I am the worst procrastinator.  Now I found the same vape for cheaper on ebay. Sure wish they would e-mail me.:rofl: Would rather go direct to them. But I am :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

*Duck*...Im  :fly:  too



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFLUhSym80

change  XX  =  tt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Waking and Baking again 3rd time today but feeling better. 

SM it was to hard a question, asking stoners to remember, ya'right

TC I like to keep the temp around 70* Humidity >40 don't seem to see any mold form when I keep room close to these numbers fans blowing at all times just not dirrectly on buds

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*evening BHC :ciao:

:bong:  :bong:  :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Cover you eyes BHCers the :heart:birds are in the Club house


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad I called them mohavemoma. They did have a record of me placing the order but PayPal denied payment?? Maybe I don't use paypal enough? But anyways they took down my info and are putting it in the mail tomorrow Now I am stoked:yay: gonna go buy my dog some special treats to celebrate.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

need a post for the arcades.....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

4U, are you going to start a new thread for the candy grow? I have two white frost seeds germinating, and already have two candy cans....ready to rock and roll, and see if I can screw these up these as quickly as I have the Monster Can grow. (BTW, my Monster IS getting healthier! We desert rats DO tend to overwater.)


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

PC, yes I ordered mine directly from the factory. I did find it $10 cheaper from another source, but for $10, I thought it might be better just to deal without a middleman. I did look on eBay, but found none significantly cheaper. They were mostly $159 and other than free shipping, that's the same price as the factory price ($160). I sure hope I didn't steer you wrong, PC. I truly DO love mine and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm doing Smokin' Mom's game. I wanna play! And it's hella fun to do when you're BIU! 

The instructions she gave were: 

I ask a question. (that doesnt ask about vital info and the like.) 

Then everyone can answer, but the 1st person to answer gets to ask the next question. The original poster and everyone else must answer as well.

What's the most pleasurable vacation you've ever taken?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

PC, great news!  Now enjoy your time with the fabulous Andretti--here's a good game you can teach him: hide the bong and teach him to find it. Put a smelly treat near the bong, and hide it in a place he is likely to find it easily the first few times. 

Once he knows the game, think of how much fun it will be to have friends over, and then tell Andretti, "Where's my BONG? Find my bong, dude!" Your friends will be SO impressed.....


GOOD LUCK and have a blast with your loveable Lab!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*evening mojav :ciao:
my answer is   ,,,SEATTLE 

now time to BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

MM..called their toll free # first got a machine, then called local # got a real nice polite young girl. She took the info and even sounded a bit bummed that the postman had already left for the day and I would not be getting the vape until early next week. I am glad I went directly to the source too If the vape is as nice as their CS is I am sure I will be happy with it.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhh, UKG gets to ask the first question now!  Glad to hear Seattle was the best vacation ever. We sure all enjoyed it with you! <G>

Okay, here's mine:

Just before I joined MP, I went to Marin County, in the San Francisco bay area of California. I have family there, and one of them brought me some treasures from the dispensary--marijuana lozenges, marijuana brownies, and a 1/4 oz of outrageously good herb to smoke. 

I'd been buying Mexican Schwag for $120 an eighth here in the desert, and could not believe how wasted I got on a couple tokes of really good quality herb. 

I decided on that vacation that I simply HAD to learn to grow my own. I spent a lot of time at the local parks, riding the ferry boat into San Francisco, poking all around Sausalito--all with one hella great buzz. And on the plane ride home, I just sucked on a lozenge and had the happiest flight! It had to be the best vacation I ever had--because it ended up sending me here, where I learned to grow. And though I don't remember a whole lot about the vacation <G>, I know I had a great time....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you Ozzy, I dont think I can get close to that much humidity here, and the 70 looks like 65f downstairs.



> What's the most pleasurable vacation you've ever taken?



The one closest to my mind at the moment is the trip last winter where we ended up at Clear Lake in the RV.  I dont know if that is the "one" but it has got to be up there.......I dont even know if it qualifys as a vacation, I am on vacation pretty much every day.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

UHH :confused2: what is the question?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Do we all answer the same ???? or does it change?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do we all answer the same ???? or does it change?



or am I just really :stoned:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello hello everyone.  Been a long time since I stopped by this thread.  I am all mucked up and wanted to drop in.  I've been stopping by the forum a little bit lately, but still nowhere near as much as I used to, or as much as I would like. 

I am glad to see a lot of familiar faces(duck, SM, 4u, UK, ozzie, tc and anyone else I missed I used to biu with!), but I am also glad to see some new faces, and people I don't know too!  Anyways, all is going well for me, but I may be moving a few states away from my current location for another job opportunity. Very scary and stressful times, fortunately I keep a couple of jars of stress relieving medicine in my desk.:hubba: 

Hope all is going well for everyone, and I promise I'll try to stop by more often!   For now, biu!  
                         :bong: :bong: :48: :bong: :bong:

PS.  My favorite destination spot is Corolla NC.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*hello cadlakmike ,,nice of you to drop in :ciao:


ohh  look its 4u 420 ..time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a bit of GDP for all you BHC members.  If you aint a member, Hands OFF!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:ciao:




BHC # 123  


Ill  help  me  self  thanks

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks tc...#1502 smoking up :bongin:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 15, 2009)

hi bhc, i see its been a busy day here in the clubhouse, dont you people have a job nice looking buds you have tc,what is gdp? looks like it will get you very high. well i guess im gonna go buy a new bong this weekend, the wifey was putting ice in ours and when she dropped it it broke the peice the slider(i just replaced) goes in. oh well. 4u/uk, get a room 
later friends.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

ROFL, Astro! 4U has a room, he just can't get the computer to beam up UKG so they can share the room together. So, by posting, he's hoping one of our computers can do the job for him. Listen...don't you hear him shouting, "Beam her up, Scotty!" ? 

Bummers that your wife dropped the ice bong! Hope the new one works. 
Bongs are sure not inexpensive items. ENJOY!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Waking and gonna eat before Baking this time. stomach gnawling on backbone

Hey Cadlak :48: got your name right for once

Hey BHCers they are loaded and waiting for y'll :bong1::bong2::bongin::bong::tokie::ccc::joint:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2009)

Ole lady is watching Grey's Anatomy so I will take you up Ozzy. Maybe by the time I am done it will be over and I can have the remote back.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Buddy you will have to give her the :bong: to get the remote back. Or do what I used to do buy a extra remote and change the chanel when they are being sucked into the show:giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

hey BuddyLuv........Gray's Anatomy isn't on here for another two hours

seems like everyone decided to NOT play the game....mine was in Spain, two years ago, one month of daily excitement including food, drink, drugs, bus rides, subway rides, train rides, boat rides and being around the coast of Southern Spain, Morocco for three days, great tea, lamb with prunes and tortillas that were small pies....oh, and Dominic's Pizza and Lemonchello and rum from Cuba and goat cheeses and smoked hams and little roasted piglets and a seafood disjh for four that was at least a foot high with different crabs, shrimp, mussles, clams and oysters and tapas from all over Spain and their great wine, and their beer isn't bad either and I met several artists and made some great friends that I hope are lifelong...and the night we are leaving a friend shows up just as we are getting our luggage into the taxi and he gives me this wrapped gift which I opened when we got home....it was a knife, in a sheeth, from Argentina, but it was incredible, because it's handle was made out of a FRIGGIN OSTRICH CLAW...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

I JUST RE-READ MY POST AND STARTED CRYING....MUST MISS THOSE GUYS MORE THAN I THOUGHT.....still crying as I write this....what's going on....is it my test sample?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Ozzy :stoned: and :confused2: what's a vacation do you have to work to get one? Or does Hunting season count.

Keep on growing and toking your own it all way taste sweeter.eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Painter, it sounds like PMS to me. <G> 
No, seriously, don't you know why you're feeling emotional about going back to that wonderful vacation? Because you are missing the one now you wanted so much to go on. Hang in there, Painter, and be gentle with yourself. That certainly was a vacation to savor! And it was terrific that you shared it with us. I felt like I was there with you!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Ozzie, deer hunting (or even DEAR hunting) counts, in my book! If it was a "good vacation" for you, then wherever it was, whatever it was, it was GOOD!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

Here we closed the school for the first week of Gun hunting season. I tell everyone I have ever worked for I will not be at work The first week of bow, blackpowder or gun. If they say anything I tell then "I was looking for a job when I found this 1, there's alway another next door." Have worked for myself since 1998 been fire and rehired 100's of times becuase the boss is a real JA to work for. Too much typing time to BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::ccc::joint::48: eace:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 16, 2009)

good morn bhc, cloudy and 60 today. no bongs arent cheap mojavemama but what can you do. ozzy, they used to shut school down for tobacco harvesting around here now they have mexicans to do it, and they wonder why kids are so screwd up these days. i have a 3 day weekend and the wife will finely have a weekend off, i just have to make it thru today.have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

40f and rain but least my vape is on her way

Doing fall cleaning today Goose season opens 2morror

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 16, 2009)

cold as a witches nipple here duck. I am going to cut my afghani down today. thankfully we haven't had a hard frost yet but they are saying snow is a possibility tomorrow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

Good  Morning  BHC  :bong:


*BuddyLuv*....good  to  see  ya  around...Congrats  on  the  Harvest..


*Duck*...you  going  Hunting?  i  use too  but  havent  been  in Long  time..

*astyro*...have  a  great  weekend..glad  wifey  will  share  with you  this  time:ciao:

*ozzy*....sounds  like ya  better  start  looking  for  new  job:rofl:  Most  Bosses  are  JA...:48:

Happy  Friday  everyone  :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

*BuddyLuv* They have said the s word here too but thankfully the lake/river will not allow it so stay..I hope Nice to see ya back at the club

*4u2sm0ke* The party is here this weekend for opening day. Got decoys, dogs,calls, and guns. Besides just doing :bong1: I am a fairly decent goose caller All the fellas from the big city are arriving sometime today and spending the weekend....We still got room for you..Where ya at? Might want to bring your own :bong1: so that you won't have to wait so long between hits

Gonna be a busy day / weekend. Better get as much peaceful BIU as I can:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

Go  get  M  *Duck*...:lama:




i  see  ya  down  there  *Mojave*,,,im  smileing  at  you


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

:yay: :banana: :bongin: :joint: :bong1: :ccc: HEY BHCers Ozzy feeling better IT's time to party. 

4u I can smack my boss around and All I get is funny looks. Who gonna say anything to a 6'8" man beating hisself over the head:hitchair:

Happy goose hunting Duck

Have a great day everyone stay warm, healthy, stoned, and safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Duck I have kept these babies in the ground as long as I could this year. Last year they went all the way up to Halloween, doesn't seem to be the case this year. Oh well some bud is better then moldy dead bud. Off to the woods in the freezing cold.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

:ciao:  off to  play  in shed...just  a  few  :bong1:  b4  i  grow



:bong::bong::bong:  


:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

I see you SmokinMom cat got your fingers or are they lock on bong and lighter?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I see you SmokinMom cat got your fingers or are they lock on bong and lighter?


 
Hey guys, thanks ozzy.  I am in the tub of all places, feeling quite off after I smoked those bong hits...heck, I was feeling off before I even started.   This week Ive having a terrible time waking up, well my body rather.  I keep falling into the walls on my right and when I am not near any walls, theres no way in hell I can walk a straight line.  Its better and I am back to myself usually in an hour or 2.  Not today tho...but man did I ever sleep good last night.  Later on I'll tell you about the crazy dream I had.

Adios for now...gonna ease down to my neck and enjoy this nice hot water.

Have great daze all of you, and I thought it was wayy cool reading about your vacations.    I think ukgirl was the 1st to answer, so she gets to ask the next question.

BBL


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2009)

I loaded the microsoft internet explorer issue 8, and boy oh boy does this screen look different.  Lots of stuff not quite in focus.  Everything is bigger, I can read it better tho.....dang I hate upgrading stuff on this machine, it seems to always bite me somewhere behind me.

I got the Husband wasted on the GDP last night, he did what Stoney did, smoked ....ate everything in fridge....passed out.  Was so fun to watch him get blotto like that.  Havent seen his eyes that red since last hangover.  (I know, Im bad)

Waves at *SM* down there.......is what Ozzy says true?  Fingers stuck on lighter and bong?
Have great hunt there *Duck*...my bro went to our state opening duck over the weekend.  New dog with him, lots of death to birds.
Good Morning at you *UK* and *4u*.
Dress warm *Buddy*.....you dont want numb fingers for the chop/trim!
Glad to hear you are feeling better *Ozzy*....

Bong it up folks.......It is *Fry*day!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*hey mom that dont sound good ,,,get back to your docs ,,asap and 
enjoy the soak ,,,

TC hello :ciao:

ok my q is ,,what is ya favourite pasttime except from smokin and growin *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*420 somewhere :bong:

ok gonna go roll some :tokie: my 14 yr old son is boxing tonight ,,first fight of the season ,,and mums nerves are kicking in  

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::48::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2009)

> ,,what is ya favourite pasttime except from smokin and growin



I have got to say fishing, it stands just a bit higher than ATV riding.  Not much tho.
Fishing for Bass on a big or small lake.  Using live or plastic bait, feeling that nibble or slam on that line...the excitement when you feel a big one comming up...the warm or cold wind...trolling when the wind comes up or it is too hot and we need wind to cool down...the sceanery...smoking a j just before a monster bite....the company (husband, family or friends sometimes)...swimming when we take a break if it is summertime....knowing I dont have to clean them........camping sometimes so we can be on the lake early is a plus too.....taking pictures of the fish........eating them is good too.

*Uk*, good luck to the son....may he KO the opposition.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey SM I'd be getting that checked out. Does not sound right. Maybe bad side affects? Them meds are nothing to play with. Go see Doctor


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey SM I'd be getting that checked out. Does not sound right. Maybe bad side affects? Them meds are nothing to play with. Go see Doctor


 
I just posted about my recent experiences on one of these threads, if interested , search my posts, its from today.

I will say I have a bit of an ear infection and I know what can effect balance, so who knows...it is real strange tho.  But I always feel better later into the day.  I dunno.

Love you guys, and you gals too.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 16, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Painter, it sounds like PMS to me. <G>
> No, seriously, don't you know why you're feeling emotional about going back to that wonderful vacation? Because you are missing the one now you wanted so much to go on. Hang in there, Painter, and be gentle with yourself. That certainly was a vacation to savor! And it was terrific that you shared it with us. I felt like I was there with you!



thanks babe, you are probably right and I can't control it when it happens, but I am 'cool' right now......because I LOVE MY ILLUMINATED MICROSCOPE FROM RADIO SHACK....BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT AMBER LOOK LIKE...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 16, 2009)

UKgirl......lots a luck to the boxing kid.....hope he has head gear on

TC....wow, blasted the hubby good didn't ya, congrats on that

MOM....wifey loves a long, soothing, hot tub....and if I jump in after her it still burns my dingle dangles....women have a high tolerance for hot water I suppose

DUCK....have fun calling those smart geese and be real good to the doggie who will bring back the goodies for ya....nothing better than a great retriever, well maybe a guy with hot lips might be a close second.....peed-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I just posted about my recent experiences on one of these threads, if interested , search my posts, its from today.
> 
> I will say I have a bit of an ear infection and I know what can effect balance, so who knows...it is real strange tho. But I always feel better later into the day. I dunno.
> 
> Love you guys, and you gals too.


 
SM Go To See Doctor

Thanks TC 

Painter to me amber is the color of good 12 year old single barrel scotch


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

dingle dangles pdude...  :giggle:   Hope you don't leave any dingle berries behind..lmfao!

ozzy I know I know...Ive been feeling great on the sz meds...maybe its because of an ear infection...

yay!!!

tonight hubs and my oldest will be camping for the weekend and we all know what that means.  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

:aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

GAME: Way to go, UKG! My favorite pastime when I'm not smokin' or growin' is watching cooking shows on TV--Top Chef, Iron Chef, etc.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bolt::bong2:





:bong2:







:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

Checked my e-mail and my vape is on the way *mojavemama* Maybe it will arrive on Tuesday

Got enough time to get a quick BIU session in :bong2::bong2: my company
 is on their way ..bout a hour out.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 5 yr old wants nachos for dinner, the ones from 7-11 that come from the machine...lmao.

Atleast I don't have to cook.

My fav pastime- hmmmmm, probably sleeping.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> thanks babe, you are probably right and I can't control it when it happens, but I am 'cool' right now......because I LOVE MY ILLUMINATED MICROSCOPE FROM RADIO SHACK....BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT AMBER LOOK LIKE...


 


its  like  redish  orange  my  friend...hope  this  helps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


*duck*...congrats  on the  vape..let  me  know  if  i should  invest  in  one..i  never  tried..


*Mom*....Doctors...NOW!!!!


*ukgirl*...:heart:  I  know  how  son  did...Ill  let  ya  tel  the  Gang..:ciao:



Have  great  Night  everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*goodevening BHC ..:ciao:
thankx 4u :heart:
and yes gang he won :yay:

now its time to hit the :bong: and BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright UKgirl spill the beans how did little uk do??????

Mom you think I harrassed hick about pic, Now I'm on you How did it go at Doc?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*thanks ozzy ,,,i ve just answered lol .....but ill tell ya again ,,,,

he won ,,,:yay: and with 2 points taken off him aswell *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Hey BHCers it's time for a Friday night BIU session.

:yay: Way to go Little UK don't matter how many point they take as long as your hand is raised in Victory. See UK if I hadn't ask again we would not have known me beat a point deduction

:bong1:  :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: Have at them BHCers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

420 just gone ,,better late than never ,,time to BIU 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

Drs?  What Drs???  

I will say that I found some ear infection drops in the cabinet and it says I have 2 more refills before Aug 2010.  It's feeling better tho I am still a little tired.  

Nearly tub time with my bong.    And a beer or 2.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

*Mom*..what  kinda  bubbles you  use?  and  dont  go  useing  Bong to  blow  the  bubble  with  either...

so  now  we  call  you  Dr  ..Mom  huh?  :rofl:


now  lets  BIU   :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

I use my Japanese Cherry Blossom shower gel for my bubbles.  So fragrant and I love the smell.  

Dr Mom....hmmm, has a nice ring to it.

Hahaha that made me think of the Kiss song Dr Love....lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

Good night BHCers tables loaded and ready for the next shift:bong1::bong1::bong::bong::bong2::bongin: :ccc::48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2009)

:ciao: BHC 

My company is sleeping and I am doing a quick BIU :bong2:


*4u2sm0ke* This is my first vape. Never had one, never tried one, never even seen one being used in person. mojavemama liked hers so much and gave high praise, i just figured I try it I am getting the Da Buddha They have add-ons that look like my bong could get added on as a moisturizer/iceholder :laugh: I guess I will find out and let you know:aok: 

Feeling better *SmokinMom*?  


_Game:_ favorite past time is reading or walking my dog


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

4u2....when you are looking at your trichs, and you are searching for amber, do you have to cut the bud in order to use your Illuminated Microscope, assuming that is what you use.....

and...will a dried bud show amber?

and I am still looking and wondering......got I hate the shakes because it makes this process really hard....

and good Saturday morning to ya my friend....and I am blowing some Nasty Nachos and a Margarita at ya, with help from the wind....wifey was 68 and we went out with some friends for Mex food....I was the only one who could drink any kind of booze...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

DUCK.....wake those city slickers UP


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

MOM....remember how you tested the baby's bath water with your elbow?  Well just imagine doing that with one of the dingle dangles....just a weird thought, I'm up way too early and I am alone and.....good by


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

UKbabe......why did he lose those points?  Head butt?  Low blow?  Thumb in the eye?  Bit off a chunk of an ear?  Stomped on his foot?  Brought a loaded gun to the fight?  Tell UK-kid that pee-dude is sooooooooooo proud of him...because pee-dude does not like getting hit in his face...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Goodmorning   BHC  :ciao: *

*SM....  wifey uses the same shower gel, stuff is dangerous :hubba: *

*Duck.... fire the cannon, rise and shine time  *

*P dude...   can you draw me a pic of what you THINK I look like   *

*and to all you late risers.... top of the mornin to ya, lets start this Saturday off right  :bong1: :bong1: :fly:     *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

okay  *chris    *4u2  checking  in   :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

anybody here shoot pool?  I used to but my favorite place shut down because the owner started drinking a fifth or more a day and his employees quit, he sold it to an idiot who went bankrupt....now the bank owns it


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

:ciao: *Hi 4u....    here help me with this  :48: *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

chris.....how close is this?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Every now and again the wifey and I go to a lil hole in the wall down the street and shoot a game or two, but she is a very sore loser 
I can beat her fair and square and she still tells me Im a cheater


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> chris.....how close is this?


 
:rofl: ...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

OK OK, hope you have a pony tail.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2....when you are looking at your trichs, and you are searching for amber, do you have to cut the bud in order to use your Illuminated Microscope, assuming that is what you use.....
> 
> and...will a dried bud show amber?
> 
> ...


 


I  take  a  small clip  of  a  leaf  that  has  trichs  on  it...take  to  table  and place  on white  piece  papper..i  then  sit  down   place  the Radio  shack  scope  on  the  corner  where  the  light  aint  and  hold  the  light  end  up  a  bit..i  set  the  scope  to  max  ..and  place eye  in  viewer..i  then  slowly  move  towards  the  leaf..this  will  come in  focus  for  you..you then  see  trichs  and  the  color...I  have  been  able  to  get  good  with  this  ..and  so  will  you..just  take  practice...start  looking  at  all  sorts  a  crap...4u2jr  likes looking at smashed  bugs  :rofl:..Hope  this  helps...yes  dried  bud  shows...some  people  take they  scope  to  check  the  weed  they  about  to  buy...



Holding  the  corner  of  scope  on  table  will  help with  shakes  my  friend...holds  scope  steady:aok:  practice  practice  practice


is  that  Birthday  for  wifey ?  if  so  Happy  many  more..:48:

looking  forward  to  see  your  vision  of  *chris*:spit:


Take  care  and  be safe...no  gas  from me  today...but  will  work  on  a 5  egg  omelete  here  soon  with  tabascos  and  green  peppers......wow...look  out  Oragon..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

thats  not  him....chris  dont  have  hairy  face..lol    and  whats  up  with  that   guys  eyes...?




*chris*....you  one  ugly  Dude  man:rofl:   how  close  is  he?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

No *P dude  ....     Im a high and tight kinda guy, remember I am a Marine  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

whoRaH...:48:


desert  storm :lama:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

chris.......do you shave.......once in awhile?  every day?  when I feel like I need to shave I shave?  

4u2 my friend, how absolutely great to find you up this rainy Saturday.....does it matter where the leaf comes from on the plant?

Oh, a crazy thought for Junior, tell him to put several live ants in a kalidescope and then look thru the eye piece and slowly turn the device, counter or clock wise

Ok, I do hold the scope on my desk, BUT, when I grab the scope to see, I am holding it with a non-stop-shaking hand......that's what I was talking about....and it just makes it all that harder to focus....I swear to god that I found this 4-headed trich, cloudy too.....

It was her birthday......we don't do holidays but she wants to go back to Germany one more time for Christmas.....lots of Pagents and stuff for the religious types

I thought that trichs alone were not an indicator of how 'stoney' the bud was.....that there are also other factors....so are these guys just checking out how 'trich loaded' their bud is?

....and.....your fabulous sounding omlete doesn't scare me, send it down my friend, use the wind if you need some help with the distance.........pee-dude


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

.....active duty?.....or just no longer serving in the Corps?.....Reservist?....National Guard?......how tall are you and do you have all your body parts?  Oh, how long is your hair?  And, what size shoe?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

P'Dude, I use one of those battery powered lighted Radio Shack loupes too--they are super sensitive to any movement, as you have found. Is there a chance you could get your wife to help you? If you put the leaf on the table flat, and stand the loupe on it with the light turned on, your wife could then hold it and slowly adjust the focus while you ONLY look through the top, without having to touch it. 

I know this has to be maddening for you. Wish I lived close enough I could help you with it. Beam me up, P'Dude!  (nice sketches you've been posting!)


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Ohhh Nooo, what the heck happened that there are so many copies of my post? I only pressed the button once!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> No *P dude  .... Im a high and tight kinda guy, remember I am a Marine  *


 
It just gets better and better.  Semper Fi dude.  :hubba:   Yes that Bath And Boy works cherry blossom is nice isn't it.

Pdude, you crack me up.

UKgirl, excellent about your son.  But are you surprised?  You already know how awesome he is.  

4u-how ya doin?

ozzy- hope your back to 100%.  I enjoyed last night.

And- good news...no weird balance issues this morning.  I was just fine, could even walk a straight line for a cop if I needed to.  

But damn, last night (or very early this morning rather, the ibuprofin stopped working and it felt like someone was jabbing my right ear with a sharp knife and then turning it around and around.  I wanted to cry it hurt so bad.  I wanted to lay on it so hopefully it would drain, but that whole side of my face, neck and jaw hurt like hell.  I took more ibuprofin kicked in later and I could relax my body enough to fall asleep.  I woke at 7 when my 5 yr old was barfing the cherry slurpee he got last night.  He's a smart kid and knows to do it in the toilet.  But its still upsetting to him afterwords.  

I went back to sleep and when I woke I was on the bad ear and had some drainage on my pillow.  I hope that crap keeps draining.  I actually with my eardrum would rupture, giving me instant relief.  It still feels completely full of fluid, can't hear a thing and hurts a lil, time for more ibuprofin and maybe try a vicodin or 2.  But most importantly, its freaking irritating!!.

Maybe a bong hit or 3 will make me feel better.

(damn, sorry guys.  Lately all my posts have been about me.  Sorry.  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

MM- I see you down there.  Your bra story totally cracked me up!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like hammy jumped ship.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*painterdude and SM thankyou,,
yes he is awesome ,,,and pdude his points were deducted for lowering his head ???? ,,as i saw it he was just rolling ..but hey who cares he still won 

AND MANY BELATED WISHES FOR THE WIFE BDAY :yay:

have  agreat day bhc 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2009)

Good Mornin' BHC!

Gonna be a clear warm day here at the ranch.  I think we will be riding the ATV's up a mountain or two later.

*SM*, sure glad you are feeling better.  You do go for evaluations of the meds the doc has you on?  That Brain Medication is something you need to be careful with.
*Chris*, cool bout being a Marine, do you send out your tshirts and geans out to be pressed?  Most ex Marines I have met are really into being well pressed and super clean.
*Duck*, hope they fall out of the air for you.  And the house guests are fun too.
*Uk*, tell the son congrats on his win, must be a real thrill for him and YOU!
*4u*,  Good Morning.....hows that trim going?  I see you have/had cleaned up your sig of all the summer grows......is everything down out of that yard or yours?
*Mojave*, Like my new lips?  mmmmmmmmwa!
*Painter*......Place that scope on the table, hold it down with the right hand, with the piece you are looking at on the table, focus with the left hand on the BOTTOM focuser, the top focus you should leave alone, Imo.  Try that, way, holding the scope tight to the table.  And Ozzy is correct, old Scotch is the color of Amber.
And women have a "high tolerance for hot water", from doing the dishes for years and years! lol.  And of course we love being warm.....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

ROFL, SM. It's always much more fun retelling a story than experiencing it. 
So sorry about your ear....I know how painful ear infections can be. FWIW, my mom had ear infections for years, and went to a specialist who told her how to keep them from getting worse once you notice the earache. He told her to pour a solution of 1/2 isoprophyl alcohol (70%) with 1/2 white vinegar into the ear, hold for a minute, then let it drain out. The alcohol dries the ear, but it's the vinegar that provides the acid that won't allow the bacteria to grow and thrive. So each time I start getting an ear ache, I just do that and it goes away quickly. I sometimes do 3 treatments a day for a couple days. Worked for my mom, too. Just passing it on....
With balance problems, do you think your inner ear could be involved? Will you go to the doctor soon?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*SM sort that ear out .....asap ...:hitchair:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

session  in    :bong:


happy  Saturday  everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*thanks TC  I will 
mojoave ,,chris ...ozzy ,the rest of the bhc :ciao:

all except 4u who get s a 

,*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey... Im back  

*4u..  *I served in the gulf in 92-93  2nd divison 7th Marines... yep ima grunt 0300 ooorah ! 

*P dude...   haha..  *Im inactive reserve these days, I assist in specilal forces training exercise's    after I came home I was picked up by a sniper team in Stapleton NC and ended up finishing my hitch back at the stumps in Ca.
 I dont like to shave, so I usually have a shadow, size 9 foot, 5'10... 200 lbs, alot of people say I look like Jesse James of West Coast Choppers


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, love your new smoocher, TC!
It's disgustingly beautiful here today, about 80 degrees and sunshine, and the plants are happily soaking up the sun's rays. Hubby's going grocery shopping, and I get to stay home and BIU. 

4U! What size of candy cans for the candy grow? Any size? I have two already filled with soil, but don't want to plant the seeds until I know. Germed two White Frostings--and they are ready to be planted. Very viable seeds--both popped at the same time, about 9 hours after put on the wet paper towels. I'm in loooove. 

Anyone seen Colorado Lady lately? I've been missing her posts here....

P'Dude, I've been thinking....if you could rig up a kind of cardboard stand or something that would hold that loupe steady while you looked into it, you might be able to do it by yourself. How long have your hands been shaking so much? Has it been this difficult for a long time? How did you know when to harvest your last grow if you couldn't see trichs? 

SM--congrats on your son's win! 

UKG--how's the weather on your side of the pond? 

Happy Saturday, everyone!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Chris--so you look like Jesse James? Does that mean you get priviliges to sleep with Sandra Bullock? <G> 

Saluting you and thanking you for your service to our country! But if you sleep with Sandra, all you get is a finger wag....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

*tecbud*...just  trimmed  My  Kult..and  some  more  of  the  Crystals....Been  raining  hard  today  and  going  to  last  threw  Monday...They  arent  LUCKY  i  suppose:cry:


*Mojave*....Great  advice  with  the wifey  helping....i  dont  adjust  mine..i  set  to  highest  setting..place  over  leaf  and  look...

*pee-dude*...try  just  placeing  it  over  the  leaf  on table...then  bend  over  and  look...and theres  a  digital  one  andy52  got  last  christmas  that  you  use  computer  for  said  it  at  wallmart   like  $80...if  i  remember  right.  pretty  cool..just  outta  my  budjet  tho..

*smokeMom*....I am ok  thanks...that  Kim  thread  may  get  me  a  
vacation...You  going  back  to  bed?  and  how  are  you  feeling  today...

*UKgirl*...You  rock  my  world...:rofl:


*Chris*....:48:

session  stilll  in  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U! What size of candy cans for the candy grow? Any size? I have two already filled with soil, but don't want to plant the seeds until I know. Germed two White Frostings--and they are ready to be planted. Very viable seeds--both popped at the same time, about 9 hours after put on the wet paper towels. I'm in loooove.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey... Im back
> 
> *4u.. *I served in the gulf in 92-93 2nd divison 7th Marines... yep ima grunt 0300 ooorah !


 

Thanks  Brother:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

nuff  typeing...



:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

NO WAY *mama*    wifey is waaaayyyy  hotter than Sandra :hubba: 
funny tho everytime im in Vegas I get asked for autographs and even when I tell em Im not Jesse... they dont believe it ! Thank you BTW *mama,* for your recognition of my service


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

*4u.....  :48: thank you brother  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay  time  to  get  my  Butt  a  moving...Gotta  go  wally  world  for  Jars...

*chris*...Your  a  Mans  Man  my  friend...that  post  about  you  wife/sandra...:aok:  Love it..Im a  smoke  some  bubble hash  now


and  okay...*GAME*.....favorite  passtime.....



spending  time  in  the  club...when  not  on  Yahoo  with  my  *UKgirl*:heart:



Happy smokeing  Everyone:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

I just want to cry.   My ear hurts sooo damn bad.  Why wont the feaking thing just rupture???

MM- thanks for the remedy.  I actually caused this issue myself.  I was suffering from itchy ears and went googling.  I saw that some folks had success by using a cotton swab with an antibiotic and even with Vicks.  I tried it and for a few days I was a-ok.  Then one day I think I went a little 2 deep with the qtip and here I am now.  I did find some eardrops from when my son had an infection a while ago.  But the prob is, my ear and the canal is closed up tight.    My whole ear is swollen, inside and out.

Looking for my codeine now.

:cry:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Awwwwwww..... *Sm !  *I really feel for you, I had bad ear infections when I was two and ended up with spinal menengitas !  I wasnt supposed to make it, but here I am and only ended up with a perferated ear drum !
I hope it gets better soon my dear


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

SMoking Mom you need to go the Hospital now 


Hey BHCers It's BIU time :bong::bong::bong::bong:

Part of the family over here hunting today, so I'm playing host. :rant: they knew I was sick this week so they just came to hunt no partying planned, They don't know I felling better so the pranks have started theres flour for who ever comes in to the barn, firecrackers taped to mufflers on 4wheeler and trucks and scarecrows that will fall out the trees when they drive out the road. If it wasn't for them hearing the chairsaw I would drop a tree and let them cut me some firewood.

Yes Ozzy feeling great and in a onrey mood. Holloween is close and its time to start the game. Happy tricking all might want to watch out for me.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

Hahahaha ozz, love you man!!

And thanks chris.  Hopefully my pain relief will kick in soon.

This is the 1st time it sucks that hubs is away camping.  Could sure use the help with my 5 yr old.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

SmokinMom go to Doc


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

:rofl: ....*Ozzy,* thats my kind humor man, I love it  

*SM...   *hang in there babe, if I could help... I darn sure would, but I live far away and I dont have wings to fly over there


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

It's Time to *BIU* make the Voices in your head happy:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong:

:ciao: P-dude hope you are good today give wife a hug from me and the BHC she needs it for putting up with you


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*ozzy to funny ,,i would love to see it all unfold 

4U :heart:did you get ya jars? 

SM ,,seen the doc yet ????? tut tut tut 

mojave ...the weather is cold and wet ,,typical english weather ,,good job i love the rain 

painterdude ,,have you chopped them plants down yet ??

tc did you have fun ?

and after all that ,,lets fire up a :tokie:,and hit the :bong:*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *4u.....  :48: thank you brother  *



WOW....thanks for putting your life on the line marine...

guns scare me, don't have a clue as to how you do it.....but thanks

Did this drawing while trying to do something for ya.....oopsie daisy

MOM....you got some CRAZY oozy stuff happening, I guess it sounds like 'Hospital Time'......better get better MOM.....

mojavimana, UKgirl, tc and 4u2.....I have been able to balance it, in focus so all I have to do is LOOK....I HAVE SEEN SOME AMBER on the only plant left in the greenhouse.....moved the other one inside, in front of new eight foot sliding door, should get lots of light.....oh, even tried to take some pics thru the microscope, ha ha ha ha, what a joke, some kind of yellow globs that were totally out of focus

4u2, I did what you said and used a leaf next to a bud.....got amber...is there a time table to be heads up on?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey *P dude..  *thanks man  

Its people like yourself and our friends amongst us here, that made it worth every last minute being where I was.....  

I like the pic....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*painterdude ...what type of high you looking for ,,?

if you are going for couchlock you want mostly amber ,,,,,when i get the chance  i like to go about 30 -40% amber ,,

great pic as allways 


chris ,,,when i was waiting in atlanta airport ,,,the us marine girls and boys were all just making there way home .,,they looked so exhausted ..,,
anybody willing to fight for there country deserves the upmost respect imo ..eace:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 17, 2009)

*,,,, and a quick biu for 4u ,,420 :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

BIU BHCers the Flour prank was priceless my 15 yr old cousin got his first deer. He ran ahead of my cousin to tell me. I told him to open the Barn door so we could hang the deer up. He opened the door just as cousin was pulling up on 4 wheeler with deer10lb of flour goes up in a big white cloud the flour covered both of them the deer everything. 
I hollered "You got to skin and butcher the deer before we can cook it" this is when the firecracker on the 4wheeler goes off cuasing cousin to fall off the 4wheeler. He so mad right now he's crying and I'm still laughing my a off. LSHAPP


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Bhc!

What a frusterating day.  One day when I actually wish hubs could have been here taking care of me.   

On a side note, my 10 yr old really stepped up.  And the 5 yr old was good, and thought he was in charge..lol.

Ive spent the afternoon in bed with my ear on a heating pad, man did that feel good.  

And here I am, kids almost asleep and a loaded bong.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

:bolt: to pizza be back to BIU later be good 4u I know it getting to be your time of the month


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

SM, Good girl for taking care of yourself today! And hot fudge sundaes to the kids for being so terrific while mom was sick. BIU!

Ozzie--ROFLMAO! Sounds like a Kodak moment, for sure. And I'm betting the camera was nowhere nearby, right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

Bleh all the sudden a bong hit doesnt sound good at all.  I am feeling kind of nausous.  I may try a quick soak in the tub then I am going to bed.  It will be a record for me if I am out before 9 pm.

Night everyone, and I appreciate the concern.  Felt kind of alone today.  Good to know I have my buddies here on the BHC looking out for me.  Thanks for the PMs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

I have been informed that I am disown by my cousin he thinks his son was in on it. He just turned out to be the straight man in this prank. The scarecrows got him on the way out. Tiny(15 yrold cuss) said he about deficated in his pant when the scarecrow hit the drivers window. I was cussed for hours prob still being cussed. I am buying a video cam. I prob could get a reg spot on the show "Pranked" with the things I pull. Rigged a deer to wave at cars It was fun til the DNR told me I had to quit. 

TMT time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:

Good night SM get better soon and GO SEE DOC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy  smokeing  BHC  :bong:


gonna  tAKE  DOWN  THE  CRYSTAL  TODAY  AND  TURN  THE SOIL  IN...THEY  DIDNT  MAKE  IT  TO  FINISH:cry:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Sunday Morning wake and bake bull session wheres everybody at I'm smoking it all up without y'll
:bong::bong2::bongin::bong1::bong::48::tokie:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 18, 2009)

morn bhc,sm if your not any better this morning please go to doc in a box or the er or some where. i think most here will agree, dont mess with your health.ill check in later


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 18, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Morning UK how everything on your side of the pond?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2009)

hey guys..no improvement, but it hasnt gotten any worse.    i will go see the dr tomorrow i promise...well if it doesnt improve. 

ibuprofin doesnt help anymore but my vicoden does...only prob with it is it makes me nausous, i feel like i want to puke,  so ive been spending most of my time sleeping...

off to bed again.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

We don't want to hear "It feels a little better" tomorrow, GO TO THE DOCTOR. The Vicoden just addresses the pain it does nothing to treat the inflamation and infection causing the problem.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 18, 2009)

Remember ozzy, she once told me she was addicted to Vicodin and a 1000 mgs puts you in a really nice place......hmmmmm...hey MOM...hi if you can hear me

UKgirl.....have cut two down, several branches at a time, and have two 3 liter jars full of White Widow and another with some Purple Sativa.....and I'm thinking ounces, not pounds....TC's buds just plain freak me out...

removed 

everybody should enjoy this great day.....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong:HEY BHCers timed to BIU

:48:  Hey Peedude I know about that it is another reason for her to see a doc. All us addicts are great at using our favorite med to cureall.

SM go to doc

 Terrible Towels are flying high today Big Ben is ringing loud

UK:hitchair: 4u for us all


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2009)

Me Make The Voices Happy:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:
Sorry I couldn't share but The Voices would not shut up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Now the vicodens arent helping much.

And *YES* I will call the dr bright and early and go see him, or anyone else on the staff...I think theres about 5 Drs or so.

Yea, I love vicodens, but usually only when washed down with a few beers which is the last thing I want to do.

I feel like crap.  The swelling in my cheek, ears and neck is quite obvious.  It kind of feels like the right side of my neck wants to hurt too.

I slept good earlier on 2 vicoden with a few Tylenol PMs but woke in pain so here I am waiting for the meds to kick in.  I do appreciate everyones concern.

Sorry about all these selfish posts.  I dont have anywhere else to ***** and moan, lol.

Ok geting drowsy now.  Goodnight my friends.  If I dont come back, I'll repot in after the doc appt.

Thanks again for worrying about me.  It really does mean a lot.

XXOO


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

Sleep tight SM! Sounds like your meds are now working. Get well, that's an order.lol


----------



## astrobud (Oct 19, 2009)

good morn bhc, i hope all had a great weekend. its been cold and cloudy here. sm , dont forget your drs appt later friends


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 38f

We took care of some of those  engine destroyers for "Scully" this weekend.. No need to land a jet on the river here.


BIU BHC and have a great day too. :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

Good Morning BHC I hope you had a great weekend

Duck, you ready to cook your goose. Just wondering are you a cannabil ?Do you eat :shocked: duck?

SM we better here some news from the Doc. Just dont go see my doc, His name is ol'Doc dirty saved none and Killed thirty.

Sunny and 32* time to harvest the last Outsiders, but gotta go pull a well pump, One of mom's friends water line burst last night and the pump went bad. They fixed the break now the pump wont work. Gotta pull by hand the well house is to small to use a pully, so me play Heman

TMT time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:

P.S Anybody got a back that don't hurt, Come with me I fix it for you.

Tables set:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

Til later My friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys.  Just back from the Dr.  I have a middle ear and an external ear infection.  Got a tetinus shot in the arm, and an antibiotic one in the butt.  Got 3 scripts, including a stronger vicoden... they put something called an ear wick inside that should help keep it open and drain a bit. They want to see me again tomorrow moning.

I still feel crappy.  Hopefully the meds will kick in soon.  Dizzy and havent had pain killers yet...I'll do those once I am laying down.

There ya have it.  I saw the Dr.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 19, 2009)

Good going *SM*, glad to hear you are gonna be on the mend!
*Painter*, sorry the bud rot scared you...but if you have amber, sounds like some good smoke.
*Uk*, went riding on the Motorcycle instead of the ATV's.  Was a blast, all the fall colors up here are wonderful.  Was so busy riding, I never took one picture!
*4u*, hows those Kicken Horses doing now after the weekend?
*Ozzy*, I got trimming to do, or would be right over to help with that pump...lol, right.
*Duck*, thanks for taking those gooses out of the sky, dont want anymore jets finding them.
Go, *Benny* Go!  Sounds like you are getting close to the finish!

This Grow Season was great and I want to thank all of you for your good company and help thru it.

*Thank You All.*


Bong Hits all round friends and neighboreenos, I got three more comming down today!  Some tastey NorthernLights, I will feel mucho better once they are down, I really like NL for smoking.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Ha!  Someone gave me negative rep here for my complaining about being sick,     Would have been better had my spouse been here to take me to the dr or look out for the kids.

"quit moaning and sort it out"

Eat dog doo you piece of crap.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ha! Someone gave me negative rep here for my complaining about being sick,  Would have been better had my spouse been here to take me to the dr or look out for the kids.
> 
> "quit moaning and sort it out"
> 
> Eat dog doo you piece of crap.


 
Lots of people using the negative rep lately. Sorry to hear someone felt it necessary to give you any, but you've labeled them correctly.

I hope your ear is feeling better today. I'm glad you got to the Doc and they fixed you up. You'll heal nicely now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

ozzy ,,i dont think its 4u thats need the :hitchair: maybe the person who instigates all the trouble latley ,,,but seeing as tho they can do no wrong  its easier to ban 4u 

PAINTERDUDE,,,glad to here your jars are filling nicely 

MOM glad you r ears clearing up a little 

tc ,,im so envious  

mojave ,,gonna start a cookie grow .when 4u back ,,wanna join in that one aswell :watchplant:  edit : heheh you all ready know 

chris ,,,buddy ..astro ...every bhc member ,,have  agreat day :bongin:*


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodafternoon BHC *
> 
> *ozzy ,,i dont think its 4u thats need the :hitchair: maybe the person who instigates all the trouble latley ,,,but seeing as tho they can do no wrong  its easier to ban 4u *


4U is the one who broke the rules...again. As a result, he got banned.

I didn't break the rules. I didn't get banned.

Get it now?

(Did you think you could bash without my replying? Not today)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> 4U is the one who broke the rules...again. As a result, he got banned.
> 
> I didn't break the rules. I didn't get banned.
> 
> ...


 
i havnt bashed you stoney ,,,not everything is a bout you ...dam  i came on for a smoke ...and you r even in the bhc giving me crap....dont like me ignore me ...you wont be the first and wont be the last ,,i really dont care ..
ITS THE INTERNET ,,,not my real life ,,,eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*BIU 

stoney,,believe what you like about me   I DONT CARE   ,,,get that ?

now can i PLEASE  post in the bhc club ...without  your crap ..

ps wheres your bong pic and number ...usually required to post in the bhc ,.SEEING AS THO YOUR SO HELL BENT ON RULES,,eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*:bong::bong::bong:.....420 ,,somewhere ,,,,:bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

I am high as a kite on my new meds, nealy tempted to go for a quick toke myself.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

ohh cool did they say when it will clear up SM ?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 19, 2009)

"tut" as HIE sometimes says.....

I got a 

"Tut Tut" for you BOTH....settle down...KIDS!

And yes, I am a mother and can recognize childish behavior when I see it!

This is for fun, time to BHU, big time and move along to happier topics, like MJ!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*tc hello and yes your  right ,, the voice of reason ..

time to biu :bong::bong: and pass a long :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*stoney i have broke no rules since i joined in sept 07 ,,can u say the same ?

this is the last post i will type back at you ,i like the bhc,,i find it fun .maybe thats why you didnt join   and you will not spoil the thread for me anymore,,

get that ! 

:bong::bong:*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello :ciao: BHC  !  

Top of the day to everyone  Its raining here today, and I am home alone and bored !  How was everybodys weekend ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*weekend was good chris 

and cold and raining here this evening ,brrrrr 

must be time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good to here girly    yeah its cooling off here and raining as well, I like it tho....  You all ready for the Hollidays ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*yes chris i like rain too ...

are we talking  xmas holidays ? we brits dont celebrate thanksgiving ,,

*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

NO THANKSGIVING  ....   thats my favorite of the bunch !  I get to eat alot of good food and watch football and sleep that day


----------



## sexytricks (Oct 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *BIU *
> 
> *stoney,,believe what you like about me I DONT CARE ,,,get that ?*
> 
> ...


 go on ukgirl Us girls should sticktogether :hubba: hit that bong


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

to the members of the BHC and non members: keep the drama out of this thread. If you must need drama make a new thread up. The club is for fun not for drama, flaming and all the other stuff that goes with it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

Totally agreed, but if it is not seen then it gets away with it.

Cant you see this?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

I posted then deleted it, it is for Hick's eyes.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep the drama in the pm's or make a new thread. The BHC does not need, does not want, this sort of behavior in the club.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

I go to work for a couple hours and I come back to bickering and to find out 4u got tossed again. ???  What did he do this time? The rest of you know how to stop fighting, I assume?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> to the *members* of the BHC and *non members*: keep the drama out of this thread. If you must need drama make a new thread up. The club is for fun not for drama, flaming and all the other stuff that goes with it.




Stoney I believe this should have covered it :aok:

or I at least hope it does


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyways..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................




I got my vape today and it is pre-heating



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2;




And the hose fits right into my bong stem


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn...I need to go back to bed..

ducky, congrats on that vape.  I am excited for you.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

The oldest rule of moderating issues....Take it to a PM and leave the group outa it. just my 2cents worth. 90% of us really are past all this drama..The korean chap is gone. and so are a couple of other members. That should give a clue too much drama is going on.
I'm sure Hick would like it left in PMs at this point. You all are making his clean up task hell right now. and I just retired....let me at least have a week of vacation.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> The oldest rule of moderating issues....Take it to a PM and leave the group outa it. just my 2cents worth. 90% of us really are past all this drama..The korean chap is gone. and so are a couple of other members. That should give a clue too much drama is going on.
> I'm sure Hick would like it left in PMs at this point. You all are making his clean up task hell right now. and I just retired....let me at least have a week of vacation.


 
Here here!!

And Mutt, youve been retired for a bit longer then that.  I noticed your name no longer blue a few weeks ago.   

I would be so sad if Hick closed this thread.    I always post/read here 1st each day.

Lets get back to smoking some good weed.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

I understand your stance stoney. Not aurguing it. But I can see where the people not involved at all are getting annoyed with all the drama. Its hurting everyone not involved, the people it does involve has to endure it anyway. I'm just saying...PM the mods...not Just Hick we have MarPassion, THG, and KK. 
PM them whenever you get slammed via rep/PM/or public post. I been smashing the bad post button like mad.
If not PM then please make a new thread So at least the mods have one place they can go to clean up and the members just posting there merry way can have there BHC thread. 
I know I'm not a mod anymore...but I'm fresh outa the seat. I just remember when like GanjaGuru incedent ('06) or ('05) was much like this one. It didn't help the mods/members at all being on the public board and actually made it drag out much longer than need be. The members don't really care one way or the other...as long as the forum isn't disrupted. No matter what end...it will be done behind the scenes anyway.
All I'm saying is that if its left in PMs then there would be nothing for non involved members to comment about. It would just stay behind the scenes. I have the upmost faith in Hick to handle this in the best interest of the forum.


The last time drama started in here I was a mod...Hick and I had numerous PMs begging it not be closed by rule biding good members. The least we can do for those members is leave it outa here. They are the ones that end up suffering this stuff the most.


Even tho Hick and I think this thread discriminates against joint smokers


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi :ciao: SmokingMom

The vape is great and now I will clean my bong and try it that way.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi mojavemama:ciao:

The vape is great:aok: got it set at 1:30 weed just a bit brown. Is this normal?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey *P dude..  *thanks man
> 
> Its people like yourself and our friends amongst us here, that made it worth every last minute being where I was.....
> 
> I like the pic....



chris....you are now officially a 'hero' of mine....I did 8yrs, 9months and 17 days before they kicked me out on a Medical Discharge, but I got an Honorable and years later I found out I was bi-polar and service connected, and it only took 13 more years to get my 100 percent.....I was a medic in the Air Force


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Painterdude...
If your a member of the "females" grower group how is it your a dude? 
Just curious  Which is it you a girl or a guy? I just want to make sure i adress ya right


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *painterdude ...what type of high you looking for ,,?
> 
> if you are going for couchlock you want mostly amber ,,,,,when i get the chance  i like to go about 30 -40% amber ,,
> 
> ...



UKgirl.....just trying to save it, seems I am getting bud rot, maybe too much humidity lately, lack of sun and cold nights, don't know what to do except CHOP HER DOWN.....I get what I get....did move her sister into the house and she was about two weeks behind...the is called 'The Late Starter'....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent ducky.  Maybe I'll break down and buy one soon.  


Semper Fi chris...you're my hero in several ways...you just keep getting better and better.  

I don't feel mch like smoking..but its brownie time.    Anyone want one?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good going *SM*, glad to hear you are gonna be on the mend!
> *Painter*, sorry the bud rot scared you...but if you have amber, sounds like some good smoke.
> *
> TC.....scared the bee jesus out of me....but it was goopy, could hardly get if off the scissors and my fingers, had to use a small leaf to grab it
> *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi pdude, thanks.  

I just asked hubs what he was in the Marines and he said:

TOW Platoon, HQ 7th Marine Regiment

Whatever that means.  

That brownie was really good.  Gonna be even better in about 45 mins.  You may not see me.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey Painterdude...
> If your a member of the "females" grower group how is it your a dude?
> Just curious  Which is it you a girl or a guy? I just want to make sure i adress ya right



I have been asking myself that question for months. Inquiring minds want to know. My best guess is that HE thinks that just because he is growing female plants, that he can belong to the club. I will wait for the right answer, though.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 19, 2009)

SM, you eating dessert first again, lol?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha benny I guess so.  I had to cut it horizontaly thru the middle cuz I can barely open my mouth..lol.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodafternoon BHC
> 
> ozzy ,,i dont think its 4u thats need the :hitchair: maybe the person who instigates all the trouble latley ,,,but seeing as tho they can do no wrong  its easier to ban 4u
> 
> ...



UKgirl....thanks on the jars comment, but what happened to 4u2?  Been away for one day and I don't know what's going on anymore....

MUTT....I am a proud member of the Female's Growers Group...but I am a DUDE...with failing equipment, ha ha

Hick, as they say on the Price is Right, 'COME ON DOWN'


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

vape thru bong works great  :aok: add ice..I am :fly::fly:



p-dude had a nice opening no snow but a few bowling balls fall from the sky.
also for bud rot remove affected areas, decrease humidity, add ventilation(fan) and hope for the best. Some growers will lightly swab the affected area with h2o2 also after removing the bad area.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

Thx dude


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Even tho Hick and I think this thread discriminates against joint smokers


 
:ciao: mutt

heres one for ya :48: ,its my fav way to smoke 


Ohh and n
lets not forget the bongers :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*biu 420 4u :heart:time :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Good evening   BHC     *

*P dude...   *whatever the reason of your discharge was, as another man
that gave his service to his country, my hat goes off to you as well my man    all in all, we did sign up for the same reasons !

*SM...    *I was 7th Marines, 2nd division out of 29 Palms, my MOS was 
0-300 Infantry, simpley a killer, what years did you Marine serve ?
Oh... and thanx for he sweet copliment *SM   *I think you just like to make us boys blush a bit  

:ciao: *duck  &  Benny ....  *I see you guys down there, hows life treatin you fellers today anyway ?

Well  looks like its time to *BUI..   :bong: *

*Wheres 4u  ?    did he really get the axe .... ?*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*goodevening cadlakmike and astro down there :ciao:

chris yes 4u has been banned ,,

4u :heart:

painterdude how are you ?  

time to BIU 

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:

*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good evening ladies, gentlemen, and all those that don't fall into either of those two categories! :rofl:  I hope everyone is having a pleasant evening.  I have been trying to stop by more often, I realize that I miss ya'll when I don't!!!  It's 4:20 in the Aleutian Islands, so we should all BIU!!  :48:  :bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I have been asking myself that question for months. Inquiring minds want to know. My best guess is that HE thinks that just because he is growing female plants, that he can belong to the club. I will wait for the right answer, though.



benny.....they let me in because I answered this question correctly, Question:  Do you WEAR THONGS?  and the correct answer was, 'No, I don't wear any UNDIES'


----------



## painterdude (Oct 19, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thx dude



MUTT.....anytime I get to talk to you is 'pure pleasure' in a man's sort of way.....thanks for the thanks

chris....kinda went nuts when I returned from SEA in 1966....lost all respect for the officer corps, especially Full Bird Colonels....they are totally full of runny dog crap...I more or less dared them to discharge me and that's exactly what they did....they said I had numerous personality disorders, which is their way to dodge any responsibility that the service member will qualify for any VA benefits....

UKgirl....thanks for asking, I'm OK....sooooooooo, what happened to our sweet little gas smelling Washingtonian?  Sounds like he upset Hick one last time....:hitchair::hairpull::shocked::headbang:....is he gonna get back on?  Have you PM'd Hick?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey *P dude :ciao: *

*I was told he was banned for a week ?  Its to darn quiet arround here without our buddy 4u :confused2: *

*  I sure get a kick out the guy    gonna miss him on here !*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: Ozzy greedy and needed that after read today BHC post

SM I'm glad I didnot have to come to texas and start knocking on door. Hope the Meds give you relief fast. Don't get any water in your ear while you are soaking. That little string will pull water into your ear making more Pain.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I put the joint down and picked up the bong...So i'm aloud to post in here again 
Sorta bummed tonite...All my 4 durban poisons turned out male 
Wierd year this year growin. but got 4 K2 clones ready to take its spot in a week so all is not lost 
Waitin on Samba, K2, BBK, and JFxC99 to hurry the F up n finish....while toking on NYCD Auto outa my 2' bong (stinky smell good bud...but the high just ain't there IMO)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Mutt I have notice that same thing on two AK-48 auto I grew, look and smelt great just the buzz was not there.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt I have notice that same thing on two AK-48 auto I grew, look and smelt great just the buzz was not there.


Still to date the most potent smoke was a grower outa BC hooked me up with Juicy Fruit x Champagne beans....Everyone i toked up thought it was laced...I couldn't hack it no lie and I smoke 1/8 a day of what most people pay 50 bucks an 1/8 for...and that stuff there 4 hits and i was gooooone made all other strains i grow seem like yard clippings. not stoned high as a flippin kite heart racing mind goin a 100mph and paranoid  If it wasn't so intense i woulda loved it  nasty creeper too...15 min to just feel it for me...wierd wierd toke.
Elephunt man and a couple others grew it out loves the stuff...but there freaks anyway


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Still to date the most potent smoke was a grower outa BC hooked me up with Juicy Fruit x Champagne beans....Everyone i toked up thought it was laced...I couldn't hack it no lie and I smoke 1/8 a day of what most people pay 50 bucks an 1/8 for...and that stuff there 4 hits and i was gooooone made all other strains i grow seem like yard clippings. not stoned high as a flippin kite heart racing mind goin a 100mph and paranoid  If it wasn't so intense i woulda loved it  nasty creeper too...15 min to just feel it for me...wierd wierd toke.
> Elephunt man and a couple others grew it out loves the stuff...but there freaks anyway




wow!!! stufff sounds crazy. never heard of some smoke being too intense. Im scared yet curious.


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 47f.

*tc* yes I am a cannibal, I eat what I harvest 

*SmokinMom* Hope you are getting well. Are those meds kicking in yet?

*Ozzy* I see they had the annual jump off the bridge. Did you jump too?

*mojavemama* What can I say, but ....thanks

*Hick* Thanks for the reminder


Well I love the vape and the hose fits into the stem of my bong...so I guess I got a bonging vape  


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 20, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 
message from 4u 
4u is under suspension. If I wanted his input here, he would be allowed to post edited by hick


biu :bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh cmon ozzy, you know how fun that would have been, Freddy Krugger and all.    I am doing better today, and I slept wonderful!  Went to bed at 9 (a rare thing) and woke at 7!  I needed to get caught up.  

chris- I know he was out of 29 palms as well, but it was early 90s he served.  Before you're time I'm sure.  And you're very welcome!!

Hi ducky, its 2 for Tuesday.

Hi ukgirl, I see you down there.

Greetings Mutt, welcome to the club.

Hi pdude, mm, tc, astro, benny and anyone else I may have forgotten.  Time to take my soft warm pjs off and go see the dr.  My dr this time.  He's pretty cute..and young too.  

I'll be back later on.

Adios!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: It's that kinda day:bong: :bong: :bong: A simple well pump replacement took 7 hrs yesterday. Mom'sGF pick up the wrong pump, it's wasn't her fault the box was marked wrong. Since she went to Lowes the one didn't have the right one the next lowes :shocked: 45 miles away. spent 2 1/2 hrs on the intrastate parking lot:rant: I would rather hoe patatoes all day as sit in a truck parked on the freeway.

SM :yay: to you feeling better. Or were you fondling the Doc when you said "This feels better."

Now back to your regular BIU session


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

:bong: :bong1: :bong1:  a cpl rips then out to work.:bong: a cpl more and now im out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Eastla better hit theses:bong1::bong1::bong1: too. You need all the help you can get driving out there.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao: *BHC...*

*SM...    I was in the  Gulf war in 1991, we were probably in the stumps at the same time ?*

*Time to  BUI  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :fly: *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2:

2 for Tuesday....Tuesday means lunch with the clan 

The vape is great buzz sort of miss the great taste of the bud. Putting ice in :bong1: makes for one super smooth hit.


*SM* did the Dr. hook ya up and get rid of that tater in your ear?

*p-dude* maybe a drawing of SmokinMom at drs?

*eastla_kushsmoka* bong pic? or did I miss it?
BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Chris thanks for your time in hell here to you :48::tokie:

BHCers it's practice time so load your :bong1: and Toke up
:bong1::bongin::bong2::tokie::joint::ccc:

Hey duck you practicing on the Vape?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

I will practice with ya *Ozzy* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: and a pass of the :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you *Ozz*...    here man, share this with me  :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Keep them coming:48::bong: I'm a multitasked toker 
sliding your all's way :bong::bongin::bong2::joint::tokie::ccc:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Still to date the most potent smoke was a grower outa BC hooked me up with Juicy Fruit x Champagne beans....Everyone i toked up thought it was laced...I couldn't hack it no lie and I smoke 1/8 a day of what most people pay 50 bucks an 1/8 for...and that stuff there 4 hits and i was gooooone made all other strains i grow seem like yard clippings. not stoned high as a flippin kite heart racing mind goin a 100mph and paranoid  If it wasn't so intense i woulda loved it  nasty creeper too...15 min to just feel it for me...wierd wierd toke.
> Elephunt man and a couple others grew it out loves the stuff...but there freaks anyway


wow, i'm going to be keepin an eye out for that stuff mutt 

glad you're doing a bit better today SM (yeah, i've been keepin an eye on ya here )


----------



## painterdude (Oct 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2:
> 
> 2 for Tuesday....Tuesday means lunch with the clan
> 
> ...



DUCK my friend, interesting idea, should be a 4 panel cartoon like I did when Mel visited 4u2....hmmm, but with MOM's sensuality it might end up being restricted...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 20, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey *P dude :ciao: *
> 
> *I was told he was banned for a week ?  Its to darn quiet arround here without our buddy 4u :confused2: *
> 
> *  I sure get a kick out the guy    gonna miss him on here !*



chris......thanks for the info....yeah, I miss him too, love his sense of humor but it seems that they ( 4u2 and Hick) just lock horns every once in awhile and Hick always wins......'don't mess with Hick' is what I have learned....I wonder if Hick was in the Coast Guard?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 20, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

*Time for a big big Bong Hit *.....then hit the vacume.  It is amazing how every corner of the upstairs here has clippings on the floor.  I know there was no "clipping" going on in the bathroom, but .....sure is a lot of clippings in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao:

hello hick  how the hell are ya


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::stoned::fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC,,,,:bong:

Please   Read  if  ya  havent  yet...Have a  great  Night  eveyone
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43

*UKgirl*...:heart:  kiss kiss


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Link don't work 4u


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43

4u is this the thread you are talking about


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

Back for a :bong: hit, or :bong: :bong: :bong: .

Good Evening BHC!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

It feels like home again, 4U. Good to see your smiling face again. 
TC, ROFL on the clippings all over the house! And for some reason, I always end up with a bathroom full, too. 

SM, I sure hope your ear is feeling a whole lot better today...

Ozzie, your new avatar is a hoot! 

UKG, has UKjr. come down off the ceiling yet after his nice win?
When is the cookie grow gonna start?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

hello Mohave, here some nice fresh NorthenLights for your vape....

and some for the rest of us stoners too.....
my daughter likes calling me a stoner for some reason....I tell her I am proud to be a Oaky from Mascokie....and a stoner.

Welcome back to you too 4u, nice to see you get a repreive.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Never tasted Northern Lights, TC, so I'm gonna imagine just how good those cyber tokes will taste! 

TC, are you really from OK? You and my all-time fav musician, Leon Russell....and don't you love it that your daughter thinks you're cool enough to be called a stoner? I'd take that as a compliment. <G>


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

No Mohave, *from* the good ole Northern Cal.  But I am a country gal at heart......
I dig the Leon Russel too...been a long time since I had the pleasure of hearing him.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2009)

Hoowdy BHC. :bong1:
Gettin ready to watch GI Joe on the tube and chill out after smokin this bong full of DF99 :bong:
Hope everyone has good evening


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *eastla_kushsmoka* bong pic? or did I miss it?
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 

top flight security of the world craig !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao:    


Thanks  everyone...sorry  Lost  my  temper  and  Broke  some  rules...Im  back  early  and  I  say Thanks  for  what  ever reasons  brought  me  back  early...Lets  put  the  past  in the  past...and  as  *Duck  *said..the  drama  does  not  belong  anywhere  on  the  site..esspecially  in  here...This is  our  ZEN..:bong:  we  come  here  to  share  what ever  it  is  we  feel...Ive  come  to  Love  each and  every  one  of  ya..and  Hate  when  Im  on  susspension:rofl:  we  allways  *UKgirl  *to  keep  us  Informed  huh:heart: (  Thanks  sweety...kiss  kiss...)  *Chris*...*mojave*..*painterdude*/*dudet*:giggle:...*ozzy*..*tcbud*....have  a  great  Night..:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 20, 2009)

:yay: *4u *is back.... !  Hey man glad to see you are home ! Here *4u.. :bong1: lets  BIU,  BHC  its cellabration time  *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks  *chris*...:bong:  and  pass  to  *duck*..:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

edit




Thanks  sweetheart...removed



:48:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 20, 2009)

hi bhc, well im glad the planets are in line again warmed up some today, should get 80 tomarrow. 4u welcome back, lets pass this cheater bud of super lemon haze (5 weeks) it was falling down when watering so i cut it, had to tie the rest up,(still growing w 3 weeks to go) buds hangin everywhere (on the plant) nice and tastey, stoney, this stuff is gonna be awesome when its ready.later friends


----------



## painterdude (Oct 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> Thanks  everyone...sorry  Lost  my  temper  and  Broke  some  rules...Im  back  early  and  I  say Thanks  for  what  ever reasons  brought  me  back  early...Lets  put  the  past  in the  past...and  as  *Duck  *said..the  drama  does  not  belong  anywhere  on  the  site..esspecially  in  here...This is  our  ZEN..:bong:  we  come  here  to  share  what ever  it  is  we  feel...Ive  come  to  Love  each and  every  one  of  ya..and  Hate  when  Im  on  susspension:rofl:  we  allways  *UKgirl  *to  keep  us  Informed  huh:heart: (  Thanks  sweety...kiss  kiss...)  *Chris*...*mojave*..*painterdude*/*dudet*:giggle:...*ozzy*..*tcbud*....have  a  great  Night..:bong:



good evening my missing friend.....I hate it when you lose your temper and then you have to serve these awful detentions....how about a burger steak, eggs over easy, hash browns and sour dough toast is on it's way to Seattle, via Fed Ex, I boxed it and spared no expense


----------



## painterdude (Oct 20, 2009)

.....and for all you STONERS who loved President Bush....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 51f

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

:ciao: painterdude ,,if 4u doesnt want it ,,,send it on over to the uk ,,,its sound delicious 

4U goodmorning 



tc ,,smokin mom ,,mojave  ..astro ..ozzy have a great day 

:bong: :48: :bong: :48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys goodmorning!  My computer took a major dump yesterday and despite numerous hours, its still sick.    Atleast I have the kids clunky desktop to get me thru in the meantime.  Boooooo.

Anyhoo, what should I smoke this morning.  Hmmm, decissions decissions...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Goodmorning  STONERS  *

*SM.....   I wanna create a cereal called Weedies  *
*a deliciuos and nutricious way to start off your day....   :hubba: *

:ciao: *BHC'ers...    passin arround the breakfast bong :bong1: *


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 21, 2009)

g'morning BHC :ciao:  60f and rainy in michigan... did hit nealy 70f yesterday though  wooohooo indian summer at last! :hubba:  

have a great day everyone and BIU! :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the start on my morning :bong: session *Chris* I rolling up afew to go find a deer my uncle shot this morning.(I guess we are aloud to still talk hunting) He said it's gut shot, so this could take awhile.

:tokie::tokie::tokie::bong1::bong1::bong1: have at these will see you later

SM how is the ear? Is it safe to whisper sweet nothings in yet:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

ozzy- still deaf.  Not as painfull tho- perhaps thats from the pain killers.  I am fast asleep by 9pm every night now.  The antibiotics really make me drowsey.   Your av is scaring me...lol.

Weedies soulds great chris...where can I get a bowl of that?  Hahahah.

I remember (uh oh kind of sprts talk but not)  Brett Hull when he played for the Dallas Stars and they won the Stanly Cup, they came out with a cereal called Hull-O's, and there was a football player named Doug Flutie (sp??) and there was another cereal called Flutie Flakes....no kidding!  We bought both and the Hull-O's were better then the Flutie Flakes....hahahahahahahha.

Rain rain go away, fix moms puter she needs to play!!!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 21, 2009)

Good mornin' BHCers! Welcome back 4u. I almost cut off my left ring finger last night. I went out to take down the big widow and was in  hurry. It was getting dark and I wasn't paying close enough attention. Wrapped my hand around a cola and snip (ouch)  I bled all over the stalks while I finished taking all the tops off her. Thankfully I didn't get cut real deep. No stitches needed. Close call. It would have sucked to go in to the e.r. smelling like widow and bleeding all over. The good news is there are 42 fat tops hanging. All I did was lst her and all the side branches took off. I learned that here. Thank you! Rained all night, bud rot was found after lunch on a big top and I couldn't wait any longer. Trichs are cloudy with 15% amber. Close enough for me. I am beat from trimming until midnight, then getting up every couple hours for scared dogs from all the thunder and lightning strikes. Wet, cold and humid in the great northwet today. Happy, too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


Happy  Hump  Day

Rain  and  55..

I  have  to  get  the  temps  in  flower  room  down  a liitle,,they  running  at  91  right  now....Ill  install  a  in line  25cfm  to  the  light  see  if that  helps...should  have flower  room up  and running  by  weekend...I  have  way  to  many  plants  ready  to  go in...:yay:  sheds  filling  up  nice..i have  a  couple  bubble  cloners  now  going  ill  be  takeing  clones  every  3  days  here  soon...things are mutliplying  and  Getting  dark  green..Hope  evryone  has  great day..take  care  be safe  and  smoke  freely:bong:


and  for  you *Hick*..:48:  specially  rolled...and its  good  weed...not  hay this  time..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Good mornin' BHCers! Welcome back 4u. I almost cut off my left ring finger last night. I went out to take down the big widow and was in hurry. It was getting dark and I wasn't paying close enough attention. Wrapped my hand around a cola and snip (ouch) I bled all over the stalks while I finished taking all the tops off her. Thankfully I didn't get cut real deep. No stitches needed. Close call. It would have sucked to go in to the e.r. smelling like widow and bleeding all over. The good news is there are 42 fat tops hanging. All I did was lst her and all the side branches took off. I learned that here. Thank you! Rained all night, bud rot was found after lunch on a big top and I couldn't wait any longer. Trichs are cloudy with 15% amber. Close enough for me. I am beat from trimming until midnight, then getting up every couple hours for scared dogs from all the thunder and lightning strikes. Wet, cold and humid in the great northwet today. Happy, too.


 

oh  Crap...*benny*  be  carefull...how  many  more  ya  have  outside?  Mold  setting in  good  now?  I  took  my KULT  down  cuzz  of  mold..gonna  make  hash  outta  it..gonna  also  do  a  thread on that  Kief  ya  taught  me  ..i  have  a  twist  with  the  ruber  band..be sure  to  look  for  it..will  be  crediting  you:aok:  that  was easy  and  good  stuff..made  some  more  last  night..smokeing it  now:bong:  have  a  great day..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC *
> 
> *:ciao: painterdude ,,if 4u doesnt want it ,,,send it on over to the uk ,,,its sound delicious *
> 
> ...


*











:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Hick*..:48: specially rolled...and its good weed...not hay this time..:giggle:


 
:spit:  That made me LMFAO!!!

Ok, looks like some housework will get done today with a broken computer.  Hate this dinosaur piece of crap.  Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Mom...Dell  has  specialls  right  now  on  refab  laptops...like  300  bux...Tell  Hubby  take  another  job:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> go on ukgirl Us girls should sticktogether :hubba: hit that bong


 


There  will  be  no  ganging  up  on  us  Males  from  you  Girls


Im  a  see  if there  a rule  for  that:bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Mom...Dell has specialls right now on refab laptops...like 300 bux...Tell Hubby take another job:rofl:


 
I've only had this Gateway for 14 months, they already replaced the hard drive in April.  It should last me longer.    Of course the warranty has been out for 2 months...Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC
> message from 4u
> 4u is under suspension. If I wanted his input here, he would be allowed to post edited by hick
> 
> ...


*



:rofl:  be  carefull  sweety...:heart:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a direct line to someone at Microsoft.  But unfortunately he's busy working right now...

I feel like a part of my body's been cut off.....didn't realize just how dependant Ive become on that thing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

All my friends live in my computer.  :giggle: 

I havent turn on the TV in ages...maybe I can get caught up on The Price Is Right and maybe even a soap opera or something...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> top flight security of the world craig !


 


Hello...and  welcome  to the  BHC....hope  you  enjoy  it  as  much as we  do...:bong:   we  would  love  to  have  ya  join...but  if  ya  dont  have  a  Bong  pic  and  #  some  here  wont  reply  to  ya...its  easy  to  join ...if ya want..if  not  thats  cool  too...Take  care and  be safe

I  dont  uderstand  that  post  ya  did  either...whats  that  meen? 

Happy  Smokeing  from Seattle


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh wait...I best quit moaning and sort my computer out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> All my friends live in my computer. :giggle:


 



Dam...same  here...but  atleast  here  when Im tired  of  them  i  can Log  off:spit:  

what ya  meen  ya  dont  watch  the  tv....theres  programs  on  sunday  Monday  and  sometimes  thursdays...I know  ya watch  those


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh wait...I best quit moaning and sort my computer out.


 

Yeah...or  go  back  to  bed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what ya meen ya dont watch the tv....theres programs on sunday Monday and sometimes thursdays...I know ya watch those


 
Hubs turns the TV on for me then.  

Yes I do watch those, as well as Survivor and Amazing Race.  Thats about it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yeah...or go back to bed...


 
Ohhh, its raining here.  Excellent sleeping weather.  Too bad I slept 11 1/2 hours straight last night... .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Hit  :bong1:  a  few  more  times  will  help  ya  sleep  again...just  my  thaughts:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, but what about the housework?  Eh, it can wait a little longer can't it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn we're a chatty bunch.  Not too long ago we were on page 420.  Up to page 501 now.  Good golly Miss Mary Jane!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

I accidently threw my hash in with the bud I ground up lastnight, and my brother inlaw came over for dinner and a smoke !  We rolled a big joint and by the time we were done with the unknown hash joint, all he could say was " WOW ..Im way to high Chris "   I figured out thismorning why we wer so high   ooooooops !


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Hahahaha excellent chris!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont even remember going to bed lastnight :confused2: I'll tell you what tho....
I slept like a bear in hybernation


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

LMAO I bet you did.  I did as well, but unfortunately other things played a part in that.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Gonna be a beautiful Indian Summer Week here.  Not a night under 40f or a day under 70f!  I can hardly believe it is October.

*SM*, so sorry to hear about your machine.  I totally understand that it feels like one of your limbs is cut off......I hate it when I am just away from mine, let alone it being broken.

*4u*, welcome back.  That shed is starting to sound like it is getting pretty crowded.

*Benny*, you lucky you still have finger! Dang, be carefull out there!

*Ozzy*, sounds like you got quite a search on your hands this morning, good luck to you finding that animal.

*Everyone Else*, I would love to share some of these three dry lil buds of NorthernLights, since it is cyber smoke, I am sure it will be enough for everyone.... 

:bong: :tokie: :banana: :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> There will be no ganging up on us Males from you Girls
> 
> 
> Im a see if there a rule for that:bolt:


 
They can gang up on me :hubba: I like that kinda abuse

Deer hanging in the barn as soon as the coffee is ready I'll dress and butcher it. Nice 7 point will be some good eating this winter. 

Now Back to the :bong1:

SM with all the trouble you are having with LT's you might be better off with one like mine it's one step above worthless.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

No was Jose, I will never give up my LTs.    I think you need one was well.  And your av is gonna give me nightmares...lol.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 21, 2009)

good morning Vietnam......have to go to the VA today and get my eyes checked (glaucoma) and then see the crazy dermatologist for six month check up for skin cancer.......ya all have a fun day smelling your buds drying.....and I think ounces, not pounds TC

4u2.....hope you are still here with us.....no gas


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

P-dude hope everything is good at doc. :confused2: how can you say 4u no gas when we all know he's full of Hot Air

Back to BIU :bong1: for all

If I run for Pres with this as my Promise "Ice in every bong and fresh bud in every pocket" would I get your vote. No kissing baby, if I exhale they could charge me with contributing to minors.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

:ciao:    .....  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Hahaha just found some of my old cd's.  Guns N Roses Use Your Illusion 1 and 2 , Triumph (anyone remember them?  )  Metallica,  REM , just to name a few.  Too bad I am not in the room with my cd player anymore..lmfao!  They'll get listened to soon enough.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

:rofl:   



I  Love  weed



:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:

4u :heart:and mojave ...gonna start the cookie grow tonight 
if any one else wants to join in feel free and it will be linked in my sig when its up on the boards  

ok got to go take pics :bolt:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 21, 2009)

*420 seattle (4u) time :bong::bong:*


----------



## 420Seattle (Oct 21, 2009)

yes  it  is  :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did we get a new member ?


----------



## astrobud (Oct 21, 2009)

hi everyone   yes sm i remember triumph, ric emmit is the shizzle. its late and i just wanted to say high, or is that stay high,i dont know, confused, maybe , maybe not im tired so im going to bed in a few. its time for a b4 bed bong session. later. pee- dude i hope all went well at the doc. chris i was wondering the same thing (a post at 3.29 pm)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys, fingers crossed I am back up and running.  

astro- glad you checked in.  peedude, howd everything go?

Lovebirds- how y'all doin?

ozzy?

pc?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHAHA.... my mind must be in the gutter tonite *SM,*  It looked like you said astro glide ......


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:aok: most of of us here do as well my friend.  

ALready getting cold out down south so I though I might drop by here and Frost yall with sum Purp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Overcast and 53f

*SM* Those puters are funny little machines, are they not?

*4u2sm0ke* FYI the vape gets you higher and/or a different type of high than the bong, but you lose your flavor with a vape. I like mixing the two.mojavemama and I both have _Da Buddha_ vapes. Can be found here hXXp://www.dabuddhavaporizer.com/buy-a-buddha.html



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC

50  and  cloudy..chance  of  rain...


*duck*...thanks  my  friend..Ill  look  into  one..what  that set  ya  back?  any  pics  of  it?  would  like  to see..:bong: and  pass:bong1:

*BlueA*....Nice  looking  Purple  ya  have  there...Mojo  for  the  grow...




Heres  to  the  next  one..:bong1:   and  for  you  Non  Bongers:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke * The cost of the vape is $160 from the company and around $155-$160 on EBay. EBay has free shipping and free stuff, I went with ordering direct from company. The customer service is excellent but do not call the toll free number,get answer machine, call local number and get a real nice sounding girl that is very helpful.:aok:

Now back to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:


glad to see ya back up and working again ,,mom 

Nice choice of beans bluealien 

tc, mojave ,painterdude .astro . chris ,ect ect  hello and how are you all :stoned: 

4u :heart:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, fingers crossed I am back up and running.


 
Spoke too soon.    Hubs is going to try reinstalling the operating system tonight, as we've done just about everything else.  This sux...but hey, today I am even more thankful for the backup pc.   

chris- tried that astro glide stuff- too sticky and doesnt seem natural.  Got any recs for better lubes?  I don't mean KY either.  :hubba:  (hahahahaha)

ducky- yes they are.  And very frusterating too.

astro- ready for Sunday?  I had to drop a few of my wrs cuz they had bi's even my spares.  Sad to see them go.  

I wish hammy would check back in.  Maybe I'll send him a nudge.

ozzy-dunno what to say to you...:giggle: 

ukgirl and 4u- how about a 3some?  :spit:   Please know I am kidding...I just couldn't think of anything else to say to you.  :rofl:   and I love weed too, bet you had no idea.

Man, weird dreams lately.  Wonder what med is causing it, and wonder if I can get more- more of the dreams of course...not the meds....

benny, blue, tc, MM, hope you're doing well on this fine Thurs...hick, mutt you guys too.  Party on!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao: :48::bolt:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

ozz man, that av is still wiggin me out.  Is it a dog with a mask on?  Like a greyhound or something?  Or is it a very ugly dude who looks better with a mask then without?  If thats the case, poor scary ugly guy!!!

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea SM it's off some ad for a video game. In the full pic he is blowing his brain out. Thought it fix for Halloween.

Time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: this rounds on me

:bolt: eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:    :bolt:  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:   *Salvador, Bahia, Brazil*..it's  4:20...:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 22, 2009)

hi everybody, thanks for the concern....new Ophthamologist says my pressure is WAY TOO HIGH....told her I forget to take my drops

the Skin Cancer Nurse/Biker Chick gave me a clean bill of health, met wifey, and increased my blood pressure meds

ozzy....your Avitar DOESN'T SCARE ME AND I am not experiencing any nightmares but I am peeing the beds early in the AM

UKgirl....watched a tv show about concussions from head trauma, mostly our professional football players...dementia showing up years later....just thinking about UKjr and god forbid he gets knocked out but why not retire immediately.....because the guys with MULTIPLE concussions were real goofy looking and slobbered and slurred and literally scared me.....Uk, don't know why I wrote that, maybe it's because I saw the end result of it, and I'm sure UKjr is well aware of rule number one, which is 'If at all possible, do not let your opponet EVER HIT you'.....Otherwise, aren't you glad that he's back?  QUESTION,now that he's back, could you possibly pretty pretty please tell us what you wanted to telll us that 4u2 wanted to tell us but wasn't allowed to tell  us because he lost his temper and was immediately punished by expullsion?  Sending Oregon GOOD FEELINGS AND WAVES  and waves and more wave till my arm drops because I can't hold it up anymore

So I have smoked a itty bitty tiny almost invisible bud from my newly cut/butchered/chopped/scissored Big Bottom Branch plant, a Purple Sativa that seems to darken somewhat during the drying and I guess I am MANIC...at this moment.....Manic/Depressive......better manic than depressed.....

MOM......if I prayed, which I gave up in my early teens, I would pray for your safe recovery......BUT SINCE I DON'T PRAY.....I have feelings for you and the 'ear', I want you to get well and experience life once again with your ears WORKING.....sending waves and medical only hugS

4u2.....post, post, post my man.....I love to read your thoughts especially about Sunday, Monday and Thursday not being Saturday, Tuesday, Wednesday nor Friday......gee, what did you really mean by that insinuation of television viewing possible occurring and maybe with the hubby in his favorite chair asking MOM to GET SOME MORE BEER ....... BABE ......

DUCK, chris, mojavibabe, astro, mutt, hick and bluejeans.......waving and shouting crazy stuff at ya...........pee-dude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

oh  no  *painterdude*....


sundays....mondays   and  some  times  thursdays...is  Fishing...well   for a  bit  longer  anyway......and *Hicks  *Hunting  those  days..I  think....but    i  think  thats  a  sport...:doh:


You  truing  to get  me  banned ...I  do  okay  myself  thanks..oh...makeing  hash..and  eggs...winds  blowing  south  right  Now..........Ya  smellit?  do  ya?:ciao:  


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :ciao:

BIU on the :20 

1...2...3.... :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey BHCers it's time to *BIU* :bong::bong::bong1::bong::bong2::bongin:

*SM* is that better

*P-Dude* take it eazy man , get that pressure down. You don't need to be ringing any bells.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> UKgirl....watched a tv show about concussions from head trauma, mostly our professional football players...dementia showing up years later....just thinking about UKjr and god forbid he gets knocked out but why not retire immediately.....because the guys with MULTIPLE concussions were real goofy looking and slobbered and slurred and literally scared me.....Uk, don't know why I wrote that, maybe it's because I saw the end result of it, and I'm sure UKjr is well aware of rule number one, which is 'If at all possible, do not let your opponet EVER HIT you'.....Otherwise, aren't you glad that he's back? QUESTION,now that he's back, could you possibly pretty pretty please tell us what you wanted to telll us that 4u2 wanted to tell us but wasn't allowed to tell us because he lost his temper and was immediately punished by expullsion? Sending Oregon GOOD FEELINGS AND WAVES and waves and more wave till my arm drops because I can't hold it up anymore


 
*hey painterdude :yay: on the clean bill of health :yay:  and how is mrs pdudes health ? *

*and yes me and ukjnr are aware of the facts ,,and have this argument ,many times ,*
*so im not gonna comment on this ,,pdude ,as people tend to get heated about the subject and ive been in my fair share of argumets lately *
*ohh and the message that got edited was *
*4u says hello and biu all day   :giggle: not quite what ya had imagined was it  :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao: BHC 

practicing for the :20


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

WWf2 bonged through the vape is excellent.:fly::fly::fly:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

*:ciao: Good evening  BHC   *

*Hows the gang  *


----------



## astrobud (Oct 22, 2009)

hi guys, just wanted to say high and check out this artical, crazy stuff. i now have some sport thing to go do, later 


water can count as illegal drug
By Steve Karnowski 
Associated Press
Updated: 10/22/2009 11:25:10 AM CDT


The Minnesota Supreme Court says bong water can qualify as a controlled substance. 

In a split decision today, the high court says a person can be prosecuted for a first-degree drug crime for 25 grams or more of bong water that tests positive for a controlled substance. 

The decision comes in the case of a Rice County woman. Items seized from her home included a glass bong  a type of water pipe often used to smoke drugs. It contained over an ounce of liquid that tested positive for the presence of methamphetamine. 

The Supreme Court says that counts as a drug "mixture" under state law. It noted that the liquid wasn't plain water, but had a pink color and fruity odor. A narcotics officer testified that drug users sometimes keep bong water to drink later.
start saving your bong water  :hubba: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Advertisement


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Bong water?  LMFAO!

Howdy folks, the reinstall of crappy vista seems to have done the trick, but now my text looks a little blurry as well as blue...??  Grrrrr....

But hey, so far so good.  Perhaps its just my eyes getting old...

BIU!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

Have a great night or day, :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

ozz- you'e not scary anymore..or did ya just clean up for me?  

You look much better after a shower..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

Nah just afraid I might scare off someone we might like to keep around


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Well you won't scare me...

I need to smoke some mj and have a beer..hmmm.  Heinekin or Blue Moon?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok for all you bhc ladies with the lips...I found a lip pic I like finally.  What do you think?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

SM, ROFLMAO!!!!! Although the hair color is probably pretty close, huh? 

P'Dude--yep, you're smokin' Sativa...hahh! Glad to hear you got a pretty good bill of health today. 

BIU time, finally. I'm trying HARD to conserve, so i'll make it through the winter. But I'm spoiled now. Love those morning BUI's....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

He's wearing your shade SM .....   damn you were so high, you made out with a darn dog woman


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

:giggle: 

Which of us has dog breath??  

LMFAO!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok I gotta come clean ......  That was me all dressed up as a dog for halloween and we made out


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohhhhh.....nice.  

Fetch boy fetch!!!!   LMAO.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

BIU on the :20 BHC :ciao:

I am here and :bong2::bong2::bong2: pass to the next member:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I'll join ya ducky.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

*me too... with this out door Snow Cap I just scored tonight :hubba: *
*I dont think I have ever tasted something this good.... no joke:holysheep: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

anything, ever chris???  Thats not good at all...lmao.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> anything, ever chris??? Thats not good at all...lmao.


 
*SM   ....   where is your mind at  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry chris....(bows head in shame)  Hahahhahaha.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

soooohh  hows the weather ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Dark and chilly- totally the opposite of me.

:rofl: 

Bwaahahahahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....  not fair my ckeeks are hurtin 

time out.... time out


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

:giggle:  Mine too.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya gotta love this place


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep and I've got the post count to prove it...glad I don't have to mod it anymore tho...no offense Hick..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Here have some of this *SM....  :bong1:   *looks like we closed down the club tonite


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohhh, lets go home now...

LMFAO!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

SWEEEEET..... is that how it works


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 

:giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

...  yes indeed *SM*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc ,

mom that dog was so freakin funny :rofl:

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*:bong::bong::bong:
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

Morning all Off to heart doc checkup with Mom. Have a great daze.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:   :bong:



Rain...Rain...Rain


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Sending  my  best  *ozzy*...say  Hello  to  you  mom  4me:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Raining and 52f.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Good  morning  *Duck*...:bong:  and  pass:bong1:   Hows  you  candy  grow?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

HI :ciao: 4u2sm0ke

I just started my candy grow. Been so busy here and I just kept forgetting to plant it but I got it planted now. Hoping for a repeat of last year and get a mini bud.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning bhc ,*
> 
> *mom that dog was so freakin funny :rofl:*


 
Should I use it as my av?  I am kinda partial to sexy Elvira tho.  :hubba:

Maybe after Halloween.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Grow  baby  grow...but first  lets  hit  this  :bong1:

:bong::bong::bong:


Sugar  4u candy  grow:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*....:bong:    you  going  back to  bed:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2: pass to the next member:bong1:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 23, 2009)

Good mornin'! SM, keep Elvira. The dog is cute, but I loooove Elvira, lol
p-dude, f-ball is played on sundays, mondays and some thursdays, but I am not talking about it.
I trimmed more white widow last night. Half of the big tops have turned purple. Sooo pretty.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *Benny*...here:bong1:   im  a  sit  this  one  out..Im  :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

:yay: Doc said "everything looks good and all blood test normal." :rant: Time to start moving again Mom ready to be back at the farm. 1 room to paint and the whole house is painted inside. That will be my game plan next week.


4u hit that :bong1: quit being a West coast wimp

SM stay with a av with a rack:hubba: 

Rain just started here so it's offical it's BIU Friday:yay: 
:bong2::bongin::bongin::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey *Ozzy* :ciao:

Glad to hear Mom is :aok: And is gearing up to come home.:woohoo:

Been raining here all morning so been :bongin: all day so far:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha, how did I guess you boys would prefer the busty one.  

And no 4u, I had a great nights sleep already...but maybe a nap later.  

Tis Friday, yay.  Monday can't get here soon enough.  



Happy Fryday everyone.

pc and ozzy- a special hug for both of you.  Hope the other boys don't get jealous, lololol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:   okay  *ozzy*....im  a Cowboy  up!!!!



:bong::bong::bong:...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks SM I needed a female touch this morning Hugging you back twice as hard :heart:

Yea Duck, she is tired of town and the noisey neighbors. According to her 20 of us parting don't make as much noise as the idiots that live around her in town. I think it's the booming stereo that agrevate her.

That's right 4u stay in the saddle

Now back to your bongs been too much typing in the BHC
:bong1::bong::bong2::bongin::bong1::bong::bong2: :bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2009)

> Items seized from her home included a glass bong &#8212; a type of water pipe often used to smoke drugs. It contained over an ounce of liquid that tested positive for the presence of methamphetamine.



This is something new to me......do you all think she dumped a bindle in the bong as the cops beat down the door?  Or is this a new way to get up and down at the same time?  I am confused.

I also have some good news................*I no longer grow weed!*  Yeps yesterday called an end to growing.  For this season....or till I plant another seed.

*SM*, your lips are wonderful....that must have been a heck of a kiss.
*Chris*, glad you finally got some good smoke....lmao.
*Painter*, so happy to hear you got the thumbs up on the check up.  Sounds like you got the sativa side on that smoke....
*Ozzy*, hope the mother has her colors picked out for painting.  Glad to hear she is A OK.  I give you a big pat on back for taking such good care of her.
*Duck*, ducks like rain I understand.
*UK and 4u*, Good day to you both.

*BIU everyone*......Ima thinking of staying stoned all day.  No garden, no worries.....just got to turn buds on screen, trying out Stoney method with pop corn buds (lots of opening and closing baggies there), paper bags all ready for final dry, and seems I got hundred jars or so to wash out and get ready too.  What am I gonna do with all my free time.  VACATION!  in bout two weeks.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Goodmorning all....   *

*I dont think Ive ever slept in until 7:30 in my whole life :holysheep: *
*of course I didnt go to bed until midnight....   wich is almost un heard*
*of for me, im usually knocked out by 9:30  *

*Hows er'body doin.....   its Friday  :yay: Snow Boarding in Tahoe this weekend  *


----------



## meds4me (Oct 23, 2009)

Mornin  BHC'ers : great news here. Got the okay for off site glass sales via glass banner ! OHH YEAH !!! Keep an eye out and rip it up this cold mornin !


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao: *tcbud...   *I sure missed the taste, and aroma of the good ole'  
outdoors  I ended up trading a couple oz's  of mine for his, indoor is just not the same ya know


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC...took the day off from work to get ready for the wife and I's trip to Arizona to see her folks...5 days in ever sunny AZ then 3 days in Texas for her friends wedding...gonna miss my plants and my cats...and of course everyone here.... 

Just dawned on me that I will be without anything to smoke for the trip...
I think I hve smoked everyday for months now...shld be interesting....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Look at it this way Mr. Hamster Lewis von Budmeister, you will be all the more stoned when you come back.  A few days away from the bong and High will take on a new HIGH meaning.  Have fun on the trip.  We will keep a bong ready for your return!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao: Hey *Hampster *how ya been man ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Mornin BHC'ers : great news here. Got the okay for off site glass sales via glass banner ! OHH YEAH !!! Keep an eye out and rip it up this cold mornin !


 

Most  Deff  my  friend..Me  girl  would  like  a  new  one...when  will  this  banner  be  here..and  where  do  we  find  it..congrats  my  Glass  friend..:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Look at it this way Mr. Hamster Lewis von Budmeister, you will be all the more stoned when you come back. A few days away from the bong and High will take on a new HIGH meaning. Have fun on the trip. We will keep a bong ready for your return!


 

:yeahthat:


enjoy  your time  with  wifey *hampster*......see  ya  when ya  get  back....oh  and  stop by  *mojavemommas  *place  in the  Desert  give  her  a  hand  for  me  will  ya  please...?  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :ciao: *tcbud... *I sure missed the taste, and aroma of the good ole'
> outdoors  I ended up trading a couple oz's of mine for his, indoor is just not the same ya know


 

oh  we  have  diffrent  opinions  here..I like indoors  more  then  out..just  my  thaughts..or  maybe  its  the   way  i  grow..idk..:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hey *Hampster *how ya been man ?



I hve been busy as hell...between work, the new grow, and getting everything ready for this trip it has been stress city....I love it out in AZ I just hate the whole packing, flying, rental car, hotel thing...wish I cld just beam me and the wife there...via star trek..lol


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Look at it this way Mr. Hamster Lewis von Budmeister, you will be all the more stoned when you come back.  A few days away from the bong and High will take on a new HIGH meaning.  Have fun on the trip.  We will keep a bong ready for your return!



Thanks for putting it in perspective tc...yeah I do look forward to that first bowl when we get back...probably going to put me on my backside...


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> enjoy  your time  with  wifey *hampster*......see  ya  when ya  get  back....oh  and  stop by  *mojavemommas  *place  in the  Desert  give  her  a  hand  for  me  will  ya  please...?  thanks



Thanks 4u...I am sure it will be lots of fun once we get there and get settled...I see if I can stop by the desert and gve a hand....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve been busy as hell...between work, the new grow, and getting everything ready for this trip it has been stress city....I love it out in AZ I just hate the whole packing, flying, rental car, hotel thing...wish I cld just beam me and the wife there...via star trek..lol


 
Ohh I heard that my man....  I have to plan a whole day of just packing and organizing to get my family ready to go   ...  Well have a safe trip man, enjoy your vacation


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good afternoon BHC...took the day off from work to get ready for the wife and I's trip to Arizona to see her folks...5 days in ever sunny AZ then 3 days in Texas for her friends wedding...gonna miss my plants and my cats...and of course everyone here....
> 
> Just dawned on me that I will be without anything to smoke for the trip...
> I think I hve smoked everyday for months now...shld be interesting....




   Are you sure this is a good idea to do all this traveling and in-laws and her friends with no weed?   


Good Luck and a safe and fun trip


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ohh I heard that my man....  I have to plan a whole day of just packing and organizing to get my family ready to go   ...  Well have a safe trip man, enjoy your vacation



Thanks Bro...if there was not a wedding in Texas at the end of the trip I wld probably a lot more pumped for this trip...but I am sure we will still hve a blast..my wife has not seen her folks in over a year so I am just glad she will get to spend some time with them...


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Are you sure this is a good idea to do all this traveling and in-laws and her friends with no weed?
> 
> 
> Good Luck and a safe and fun trip



No it's not but I hve no choice.. I am not crazy enough to even think about bringing anything with me and my wife lead a squeaky clean lifestyle before she married me....  None of her friends smoke as far as I know..and I am not playing the old copping game out there...we will survive though...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

A lil break here and there is good sometimes....  I always appreciate some nice bud after not smoking for a few days....  a rare ocassion these days   but it happens


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh  no  *painterdude*....
> 
> 
> sundays....mondays   and  some  times  thursdays...is  Fishing...well   for a  bit  longer  anyway......and *Hicks  *Hunting  those  days..I  think....but    i  think  thats  a  sport...:doh:
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *painterdude*...hows  the  trich  inspecting  going?  


I  dont  like  meatloaf


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey painterdude :yay: on the clean bill of health :yay:  and how is mrs pdudes health ? *
> 
> *and yes me and ukjnr are aware of the facts ,,and have this argument ,many times ,*
> *so im not gonna comment on this ,,pdude ,as people tend to get heated about the subject and ive been in my fair share of argumets lately *
> ...



hi UKbabe.....please don't get in any more arguments

and that's all he said?  Not much drama there is it?  Tell UKjr that I am kissing his Boxing Gloves for good luck and take care girl....and I am waving at ya like a maniac....can ya see me?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Texas ain't so bad, hammy.

I don't like meatloaf either...

Craving thai, it's been awhile...

Or a yummy fattening bfast....


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *painterdude*...hows  the  trich  inspecting  going?
> 
> 
> I  dont  like  meatloaf



you are missing out on one of the world's culinary tricks with hamburger.....we went out to eat and I got the last 'order' because it was the restaurant's daily special....easy to eat with what limited amout of teeth I have....but the black bean soup was good 4u2

the bud rot kinda put a hamper on looking at trichs because I took down most of the plant.....but I did see something that I thought was amber looking and I can balance the scope now and focus without any problems....

am not happy with the greenhouse grow this year, limited light and small buds, ounces instead of pounds.....but I never have had 'pounds', always weighing small gram weight....you guys are sooooo good...I have much to learn


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Good mornin'! SM, keep Elvira. The dog is cute, but I loooove Elvira, lol
> p-dude, f-ball is played on sundays, mondays and some thursdays, but I am not talking about it.
> I trimmed more white widow last night. Half of the big tops have turned purple. Sooo pretty.



benny old buddy....I know, I was just pretending to be stupid

lucky you on the purple white widow tops....sooo jealous


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> you are missing out on one of the world's culinary tricks with hamburger.....we went out to eat and I got the last 'order' because it was the restaurant's daily special....easy to eat with what limited amout of teeth I have....but the black bean soup was good 4u2
> 
> the bud rot kinda put a hamper on looking at trichs because I took down most of the plant.....but I did see something that I thought was amber looking and I can balance the scope now and focus without any problems....
> 
> am not happy with the greenhouse grow this year, limited light and small buds, ounces instead of pounds.....but I never have had 'pounds', always weighing small gram weight....you guys are sooooo good...I have much to learn


 

well  anything  you  grow  is  better  then  what  ya  have to  buy...imo..and  I  knew  ya  would  get  that  scope  down...and  to  be  honest  it  gets  easier and  easyer..I can  now  look  at bud  while  holding  in  hand...just  takes  practice.and  more Harvest  can ya  grow  inside  home?  how about  a  closet?  Ill  come  down and  Help  if  ya  like..even  an  old  fridge..i  see  some  cool  grow  opps  around...okay  need to  get lunch  going...clam  chowder  with  added bacon  and  sour  dough  toast..yum  yum  ..Say  Hello  to  wifey:ciao::bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Texas ain't so bad, hammy.



Last time I was in Texas was in 86' for boot camp...it was the summer and it was 110 f and it was not a dry heat like in AZ.... I was 17 and had just graduated High School...was my first time away from home. Even though boot camp was hell I hve fond memories of my time in Texas...sounds cheesy but it really was when I went from boy to man...some may call it brainwashing but I feel it was a forced maturation period....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Last time I was in Texas was in 86' for boot camp...it was the summer and it was 110 f and it was not a dry heat like in AZ.... I was 17 and had just graduated High School...was my first time away from home. Even though boot camp was hell I hve fond memories of my time in Texas...sounds cheesy but it really was when I went from boy to man...some may call it brainwashing but I feel it was a forced maturation period....


 
Fort Hood ?


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Fort Hood ?


No I was Air Force....Lackland in San Antonio...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohh ...  Air Force, right on man... I bet your chow was alot better than mine


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well  anything  you  grow  is  better  then  what  ya  have to  buy...imo..and  I  knew  ya  would  get  that  scope  down...and  to  be  honest  it  gets  easier and  easyer..I can  now  look  at bud  while  holding  in  hand...just  takes  practice.and  more Harvest  can ya  grow  inside  home?  how about  a  closet?  Ill  come  down and  Help  if  ya  like..even  an  old  fridge..i  see  some  cool  grow  opps  around...okay  need to  get lunch  going...clam  chowder  with  added bacon  and  sour  dough  toast..yum  yum  ..Say  Hello  to  wifey:ciao::bong:  and  pass:bong1:



but if I grow inside I would need something other than my cfl's wouldn't I?  I do have room in our Rental House that we don't rent, it's the wifey's place to take a bath and a guest house for whoever shows up and needs a place to stay........I love Clam Chowder, please give me a smell

and you can come down ANYTIME and bring the kids...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hi UKbabe.....please don't get in any more arguments
> 
> and that's all he said? Not much drama there is it? Tell UKjr that I am kissing his Boxing Gloves for good luck and take care girl....and I am waving at ya like a maniac....can ya see me?


 
 painterdude ,,,no more arguments from me 
yeah i could see the shadows of arms waving madley ,,,
and thanks for the love to UKjr  

ozzy ..hows mom after the docs ?

hamster hello and have a great trip ...here grab this :48: and this :bong: before ya go 

goodevening all and time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2009)

> and Hicks Hunting ....but i think thats a sport...


It's _not_ a sport. It is the annihilation and murder of Innocent animals...
AND I do not talk about it on my favorite mj forum...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It's _not_ a sport. It is the annihilation and murder of Innocent animals...
> AND I do not talk about it on my favorite mj forum...


 


Its  not?????   hmmmmmm



ok    :48:   so  are  ya  gonna  tell us  your  Fav  Team  is?  How  about the  city?  :giggle:  Have  a  great  weekend  *Hick*...I  try  and  help  ya  out   okay..:48:  take  care  and  be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It's _not_ a sport. It is the annihilation and murder of Innocent animals...


 
More like a way of live to me. I don't A&M I go hungery.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys!  Margaritas tonight at a local mexican restaurant.    Haven't been out to eat in ages and really looking forward to it.  Not much planned for the weekend but my 5 yr old is very excited, he got 2 invitations for Bday parties this weekend from his lil kindergarten buddies.  One invite had Barbie on it, he said the party was for girls only.  I had to assure him it wasn't or he wouldnt have been invited.  When I told him it was at a roller skating rink he perked up and is now eager to go.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Margaritas tonight at a local mexican restaurant.  Haven't been out to eat in ages and really looking forward to it. Not much planned for the weekend but my 5 yr old is very excited, he got 2 invitations for Bday parties this weekend from his lil kindergarten buddies. One invite had Barbie on it, he said the party was for girls only. I had to assure him it wasn't or he wouldnt have been invited. When I told him it was at a roller skating rink he perked up and is now eager to go.


 
*MOM you ate out last week  or doesnt lunch count *

*tell the littleman in a few yrs he will be wishing all his invites are from girls only partys :giggle:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*goodevening BHC checking in early for 4,20 :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2009)

*Party at Ducks house!*


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

BIU on the :20 BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Party at Ducks house!*



Bring your own :bong1: :rofl:and got plenty of room and weed


Been bong vaping and am :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey ukgirl I forgot about the old boyfriend- but he paid so it technically doesnt count.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 23, 2009)

tc......cute duck decoys, fooled me, I was gonna blast them with my water pistol but it doesn't exist....

UKbabe.....I'm always gonna cheer for UKjnr, let us know when his second fight happens.....

MOM.....how many Mexican Restaurants can you chose from in a 8 mile radius?

4u2......turkey pastramie wih cottage cheese is on its way up north.....oh, with a tonic water chaser, no gin.....

when I was burping this morning I found that four jars are not really ready, too much moisture and they seemed to changed in the jars, so I dumped them and they are back in the sauna.....two are in a brown bag and two are on a flat piece of cardboard......now I have no confidence in knowing when it will be time to re-jar them.....suicidal I am not, but feeling stupid......whine whine whine

chris my marine friend......been working on this weird drawing, trying to convince myself that this is you......love your lips

DUCK.....waves from Oregon gonna knock you on your butt in seconds, so heads up my friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn pdude...probably atleast 50-75...here its called tex mex..lmao.

Love the pic, you know how I like colors.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Have a good one Fellow BHCers 

Ozzy  :stoned: and :fly: ready to crash into a goose. goose feather pillow that is. 

:ciao:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2009)

biu bhc :ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:



duck....duck....gooose.:rofl:

BIU :bong2:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

:ciao: *Goodmorning BHC  !*

Change of plans  wifey ended up booking clients for the day, so 
my snowboarding plans went out the window    I think I will go meet 
my friend instead who lives in the city.....  he and I were talking about checking out some of the clubs to see if we can find a good cut 
anywhere ?    I really wanna get my paws on a Fire OG and make a mom 
out her :hubba:   anyway....   its about that time of the morning to fire up  
Its Saturday morning BHC :yay: rise and shine.....  Wake n Bake :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Morning everyone.  

Sunny, blue sky...looks like a great day for some retail therapy.  

But gotta get my MP fix 1st.  

Hope all of you are doing well on this lovely day.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 24, 2009)

The sun is breaking through the fog. No rain today. YIPPPEEE! It is only 42 and I didn't put blankees on my girls last night. lol. I will get blazed a little later,after chores are done.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

G'Morning BHC.....

*Painter*, leave on screen till small stem "snaps" when broken.  Then bag.  Then when desired dryness put in jars.  Desired dryness should be bout 25% the wet weight.  Saying that to kinda guide you, nothing is set in stone.  I personally like my weed a bit dryer than some folks.  It gives ease of mind when storeing it, not so worried bout the dreaded mold/asspirilus. If I was selling it, I would try to keep it somewhat moister, as that is the way smoke shops like it. Love the drawing too!

*Duck*, glad you liked the pics.  Tell me, how are you doing the bong/vape thing....how have you hooked them?  You done harvesting yet?
*SM*, was the TexMex good last night?  We had Italian.  Yawn.
*Benny*, I had 50f here this morning, weird weird weird for OCT.
*Chris*, sounds like fun, I want to explore SF for pot stores too!  Maybe next time down there.
*4u*, top of the morning to you...have you got clear sky today too?  Is it a fishing day yet?
*UK*, Have a fun day with the kids!

Beautiful 70f weather today, gonna get the RV cleaned out and ready for a trip this afternoon.  Also making some Lima Beans With Hamhawk and Ham Chunks.........Gas cloud will be moving North in about eight hours....possibly earlier.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the pic *P dude...  *the lips are on the money, I have blond hair and  blue/green eyes tho  ...  lets see another one, I dig the pics.... keep em coming  !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I like the pic *P dude... *the lips are on the money, I have blond hair and blue/green eyes tho  ... lets see another one, I dig the pics.... keep em coming !


 


:yeahthat:



*Painterdude*...i  like to  jar  mine  when i  can  sqeez  bud  and  the  outter  side  is  dry  and  center  soft..hard  to  explain...ya  can  leave in  jars  as well...just  meens  more  burping...I  believe  pcduck  goes  right  from  hanging  to  jars.  good  luck


*tcbud*...no  its a day  of  cleaning  and  storeing  Party barge..Steel head  soon  tho:aok  ill  let ya  know..:48:


*UKgirl*..:heart:.:bong:  here  for  when ya  get  in sweety:48:  rolled  it  myself


*Ozzy*..*Mom*. ( Both ya ) :giggle:  and  who  ever  else  I  missed..BIU



Dry...55f...take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

and  you too  *Chris*..:ciao:  Happy  Smokeing:bong:


My hash  is  almost  Black today..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

HEY BHCers it's time for a looooooooooong BIU session my :shocked: first of the day. been in the wood since before sun up. :bong::bong::bong: gotta sharpen knives and get to work. 

:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey tc, always good.  It's funny, 2 nights ago I cooked my easy chicken tacos, then with last nights mex..and tonight homemade chili is the plan...see a pattern here?  

ozzy & ducky- how are my faithful friends on this fine Saturday?

Hey peedude!  I have yet to see a cute redhead from you- or I missed it.  Green eyes here, and a few freckles.  

chris...:hubba: 

4u and ukgirl- have a wonderful Saturday.

Benny- you made me shiver just thinking about it.  Not ready for cold weather here, we will be breaking out the electric blanket soon.

astro, MM, hammy, eastla, and anyone else I may be forgetting- have a kick butt weekend.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> G'Morning BHC.....
> 
> *Painter*, leave on screen till small stem "snaps" when broken.  Then bag.  Then when desired dryness put in jars.  Desired dryness should be bout 25% the wet weight.  Saying that to kinda guide you, nothing is set in stone.  I personally like my weed a bit dryer than some folks.  It gives ease of mind when storeing it, not so worried bout the dreaded mold/asspirilus. If I was selling it, I would try to keep it somewhat moister, as that is the way smoke shops like it. Love the drawing too!
> 
> TCbudski......yeah, I'm freaked out right now....I've snapped some twigs and they are just bending instead of breaking.....I have bagged my small crop (ounces instead of pounds).....will let you know how it goes.....and thanks for loving the drawing


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Easy Chicken Tacos-

A few pounds of boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 packet of taco seasoning
1 jar of your fav salsa. I use about 3/4 of the jar so its not runny.

Combine in a crockpot & cook on high for 5 hrs (or on low for 8 or so).  Shred the chicken with a fork and enjoy with your fav toppings & tortills or shells.  Easy, and delicious.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey P-dude they will get dryer in the jars as long as you burp the jars. If they are not burp and there is moisture in the jar you might get mold Just admir the jars everyday take the lid off and smell the wonderful aroma. this lets moisture out and helps keep your spirits high.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey peedude!  I have yet to see a cute redhead from you- or I missed it.  Green eyes here, and a few freckles.  

MOM.....how cute is this redhead?  Green eyes and freckles sounds Irish to me.....I am half Irish and German/Welsh/UK and probably some other European blood line.....tell me more about the essential body parts, and your weight, and perhaps your shoe size, and do you have a giant head?

WOW......that is allot of Mexican Restaurants, got a favorite babe?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mnnnnnnnnnnnn   your making me hungry again *SM  ....  *Im a be in the kitchen for a bit  :bolt: 

:ciao: evryone... Bong Hittting in session now  :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

and Hi UKbabe, chris the marine, duck the duck, ozzy the weird and mojavibabe the desert rat......please enjoy the day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey P-dude SM is a 12 on a 1 to 10 scale. The only thing wrong with her is the ring around her finger..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey peedude! I have yet to see a cute redhead from you- or I missed it. Green eyes here, and a few freckles.
> 
> MOM.....how cute is this redhead? Green eyes and freckles sounds Irish to me.....I am half Irish and German/Welsh/UK and probably some other European blood line.....tell me more about the essential body parts, and your weight, and perhaps your shoe size, and do you have a giant head?
> 
> WOW......that is allot of Mexican Restaurants, got a favorite babe?


 
Hahaha you're so funny.  And yes, quite cute.    Atleast I've been told.  I am 1/2 czech, 1/4 english, 1/4 polish..not a drop of irish blood.  My hair isn't exactly red, but more of an alburn color.  Size 7.5 shoe.    Perky boobs after my reduction/lift last year.  :giggle: And a little vertically challanged.  Head quite perportinal.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 24, 2009)

hi bhc, thanks for the weekend wish sm. i hope everyone is doing fine and haves a nice weekend. my son is coming down and we are meeting my daughter at the steak house for supper, then who knows later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Ohhh astro, can I come too?  Havent had a good steak in a while.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Astro do these before you take off:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

High All!  Just finished watering the plants and getting them out in the sunshine. Temp will be about 80F high today with nary a cloud in sight, so perfect for a growth spurt.

SM, it's gratifying to see a woman finally have a whole harem of men tossing rose petals at her feet! Now that's what I call progress. Long Live Queen SM! 

Vaped one up this morning, and feelin' no pain. Not feeling like Mom's 12 out of a 10, but then she's a young'un and I'm not. 

So, mornin' everyone, and don't forget to BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> SM, it's gratifying to see a woman finally have a whole harem of men tossing rose petals at her feet! Now that's what I call progress. Long Live Queen SM!


 
:spit: Hahaha I wish.  

How's the ear today MM?

Mine's nearly all squared away.  My dr said it was one of the worst outter ear infections he had ever seen since he's been practicing   ....  You're smart to start treating yours early.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lunch is served... who's joining me


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

I would if it was better beer...something in a bottle and imported.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ohhhhh.... I see !  *SM,  are you being picky   *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, sure am.  If you're gonna lure me with beer, bong and budz anyways.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

Chris, looks excellent to me! Forget the beer, where is the lighter?

Oh and Queens can be picky...kinda comes with the job, imo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Oh and Queens can be picky...kinda comes with the job, imo.


 
Drama queen?  I much prefer the term diva.   

:giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

well I tried.... used to work like a charm in my younger days HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   looks like I gotta step it up


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

Never posted the word DRAMA,* SM*, you reading words that arent there.....?

Diva it is then....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

I refer to the ladies in my home as princess's .....  they insist


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha, works for me.  

TPBM has a navy blue shirt on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

You say your wearing a navy blue shirt SM or are you lost?  Need to find yourself? lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

:rofl: .....*SM,  *you sure you havent been drinking ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

:ciao::bolt: to get MILK eace:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

Ozzy....

Milk Report?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Ozzy....
> 
> Milk Report?


 
Bottle that stuff up and send it to me....LOL.  

Wait, only if its a chocolate cow.  :hubba:   Choc. and mj...delish!!


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahaha you're so funny.  And yes, quite cute.    Atleast I've been told.  I am 1/2 czech, 1/4 english, 1/4 polish..not a drop of irish blood.  My hair isn't exactly red, but more of an alburn color.  Size 7.5 shoe.    Perky boobs after my reduction/lift last year.  :giggle: And a little vertically challanged.  Head quite perportinal.



OK OK OK....I gotta draw a white chick with PERKY boobs (god I love that word perky)....and a normal foot size and supposedly a normal head...and auburn, not exacly red.......OK OK OK.....how long is the hair?  That's a biggie, could make you look like our Marine friend Chris with a cute little crew-cut.......

I have one more measurement I need.......take your right foot's heel and place it on your left elbow and SEE if your BIG TOE ends up at the very end of your wrist.....it should if you have a normal foot size

Does VERTICALLY challenged mean you are a PROUD short person?

This is so much fun....I just love it to death.....enjoy your Sunday ten AM shows......oh yeah, just wondering if Texas televises executions on their local networks?  Wouldn't that be a hoot?  Wow that was weird, I am too stoned to care though, by by.......pee-dude


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I have one more measurement I need.......take your right foot's heel and place it on your left elbow and SEE if your BIG TOE ends up at the very end of your wrist.....it should if you have a normal foot size


 
:giggle: As ridiculous as that sounds, I actually tried it and yes it does..lmao...

Kinda long on the hair, and no on the executions...lmao.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

*P dude...  *your just the kinda guy who I can always count on to put a big ol' grin on my mug   .....   its a pleasure to know you !  Well by computer anyway


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 24, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

and thanks 4u and passing it back :48: with some :heart: its your 420 babe 

painterdude ,,,thanks and sure ill be letting you know ,,next bout ..:hitchair:

tc ,sm ,chris .ozzy .duck..astro ,,benny ...mojave .(have i forgot anyone .ill blame it on the head cold if i have 
:spit

its time to BIU 
:bong::bong:
.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

My crazy friend Kimberly just left.  She was stoned off her wazoo.  :giggle: 

Hope she makes it home okay.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My crazy friend Kimberly just left. She was stoned off her wazoo. :giggle:


 
:dancing: Me too. 

:fly: 


Here, somebody better take this,

:48: Any takers?

:lama: 

ostpicsworthless: 

:giggle: 

Dammn, anyone as high as me? 



Yeehaw. What a life I have...home on a Saturday night...hmmm. But I sure do like it when everyones gone. 

Hmm, whatever shall I do? :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

:giggle:  Strange stuff is happening.  

When I hit new posts all the ones that jumped up were an hour ahead of me. Then I look in my settings and it says the time zone east of me. I changed it to the correct one and it still says everyone is ahead of me.    

 Doesn't surprise me that I am an hour behind y'all. 

:laugh: 



I do wish I could say I had a lil behind.

 

 Dumb...yea I know.

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

*Who's been messin with my settings?  LMAO.*


----------



## 420Seattle (Oct 24, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

39f and the sun is still below the horizon

I  really enjoy the vape *p-dude*. bonging through the vape is great.:aok:

*SM* you are sooooo funnnny:rofl: 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

G'Morning Everyone!  Hey, PC, I'll take that chilly temperature. Makes for good sleeping! 

Sm, your computer sounds possessed. Have you considered an excorcist? Has it started spitting out pea soup yet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers time to start preparing to watch the Boob tub today:bong::bong::bongin::bongin:

Sliding your alls way:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao:


55f  and  dry


now  wheres  that  remote..:bolt:

warming  up :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC   *

*Currently 50 F and sunny here in Nor Cal   *

*Im stocking my fridge with beer and food for game day:hubba: *
*lets kick off this Sunday with a BIG HIT:bong: and a passing play:48: *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Frustrated. Two days in a row, someone left me neg rep saying "Spammer". I have never spammed. I don't get it. Wish the person who neg reps me would just give me their name or tell me why. I guess I must have peed in someone's Cheerios.....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

You have a GREAT game day, Chris! I loooove game day here--all the guys are in their garages having big game parties, and when I walk the dogs, I get to stop in each one and have a beer. Amazing I make it home after all those stops.....<G>


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 25, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

well the clocks went back last night in the UK so maybe why settings are messed up SM   but my time is ok 

ohh and time to biu :bong::bong:*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds like the dogs probably end up walking you home MM ....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been "spreading Spam" but not neg rep anyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Frustrated. Two days in a row, someone left me neg rep saying "Spammer". I have never spammed. I don't get it. Wish the person who neg reps me would just give me their name or tell me why. I guess I must have peed in someone's Cheerios.....


 
So sorry to hear the petty stuff is happening to you also.  Shoot Hick a pm and he may be able to help sort it out.  **hugs**

Just woke up, I love sleeping in when its cool outside but warm under the covers.  Makes it hard to get outta bed.

ozzy- did the milk do anything this morning?

ukgirl- perhaps that had something to do with it, since technically I think its set to your time, and we have to adjust ours...hmmm.

I think my pc was possessed as I don't remember anything that was written up above...:giggle: 

Today the lil one has a bday paty to go to at the local skating rink.  I think I am taking him.  Hope I don't break an ankle.  :laugh: 

Fam is gone again this morning, gonna go outside and smoke during thise precious alone time, dont know when they are due back.

Morning chris:hubba: , ducky, hammy, tcbud, peedude, astro, 4u, and anyone else I may have forgotten.  Have great daze..I'll be back after a bit.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao: *SM.. *

*Im not hung over suprisingly, but that darn Mexican food is talkin to me thismornin  *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, Ozzie! You've been spreading GOOD spam....I'm so relieved! Actually, UKG pm'd me to tell me that. Boy, was I relieved!!!!  I was trying so hard to figure out who I'd ticked off and why. 

So Ozzie, how's your little Spammy Wynette doing?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Good Morning BHC.....

Sounds like it is gonna be a busy Sunday/funday for you all.

Bong Hits all round......

UK, hope you are feeling better.

in edit, took out the part about neg rep....dang that will teach me to read a whole page before commenting.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Frustrated. Two days in a row, someone left me neg rep saying "Spammer". I have never spammed. I don't get it. Wish the person who neg reps me would just give me their name or tell me why. I guess I must have peed in someone's Cheerios.....


 

yeah...dont  sweaty  it  Desert  Ladie...as  ya  see  we  all  EQUAL  in greens...It  dont  have no  effect on  you  personally..But  does  sux  when  ya  see  them  huh?  I  been  getting more  and  more  lately  but  who  cares:rofl:  lets smoke  that  Vape  ya  got  and  turn on  the  Tele..:giggle:  my  ukg  will  watch   *SNF*  with  me...take  care  be  safe :48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :ciao:

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao:


*Duck*...:bong:  and  pass:bong1:




waveing  at  ya  *tcbud*...:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like we have enough here for a bong session


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC *
> 
> *well the clocks went back last night in the UK so maybe why settings are messed up SM  but my time is ok *
> 
> *ohh and time to biu :bong::bong:*


 

oh  that  meens  your  closer  to  me:heart:  


Lets  BIU  everyone...Happy  Sunday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

oh  yes   *duck*...session  is  in..:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHCers time to start preparing to watch the Boob tub today:bong::bong::bongin::bongin:
> 
> RIGHT ON OZZY my man.....I have to go downstairs because the wifey watches some news stuff that is recorded, so I'm stuck watching the boys on a very small screen......


----------



## painterdude (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi 4u2, mojavimama, and the DUCKster.....because my computer tells me that you are all ON LINE......


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey p-dude

we are having a bong session care to join us?

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning  BHC   *
> 
> *Currently 50 F and sunny here in Nor Cal   *
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey p-dude
> 
> we are having a bong session care to join us?
> 
> DUCK....thanks for the invite, I'm in like Flynn....who else is Bonging with us?  But, I'm smoking my pipe, sorry about that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao:   *pee-dude*

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

:bong:bong:bong::bolt::ciao:eace:

:48::bong1::joint::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

I survived roller skating...:giggle:  Can't say the same for my 5 yr old.  He felt defeated early into the game.  I gave him to hubs and had fun with my 10 yr old.  I didn't break a thing.  

I found a TV at the rink.  :hubba:  My old man fell apart at the end.  Home now, watching the girls.   

Hmm, I think shopping will be more fun.  

BBL folks, in the meantime BIU!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

Good afternoon BHC..snuck on the inlaws computer...Glad you had fun rollerskating SM...it's been quite awhile since I did that...Hit those bongs long and hard for me and the wife..it's been tough not enjoying the sacred herb...going through a lil withdrawal...had a hard time sleeping last night...
Gotta go before I get busted...peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

Hahaha hammy.

It was fun...felt a lil like a kid again until I found that TV.  

Ok, off to shop.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao:BHC BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

420  *Seattle*...4u2  checking  in :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

*4:20 .. Nor Cal     :bong: *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

4:28....darned close, but everyone is at least 20 tokes ahead of me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

more  then  that  *mojave*:hitchair:



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:ciao:   still  Hitting  in *Seattle  *:bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Hash....:bong: :fly: :fly: :fly: :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

:woohoo: :woohoo: 

Yay tomorrow's Monday, my fav day of the week.

Retail therapy went well, and some of it counts as my bday gift.  Hubs wasn't too upset.  

I wish all of you could have a fresh pear from our tree, we have lots and they are juicy sweet and delicious...well, if you like pears.   

Beer time, it'll soothe my throat.  Bong when kids go to bed real soon.



Who wants these?

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

almost :20 here in Nor Cal.....
bong hits all around....
practice practice practice......
tcbud waves at Uk and SM......Waves and Waves!


----------



## painterdude (Oct 26, 2009)

hi TC.....just got your PM and was gonna reply until I clicked on my e-mail link to this thread.....and away you went.....will try to find you


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Mornin' BHC! It's 4 am and the house is quiet. Love mornings like this. 

Ozzy's Stoned Cow thread is just one of the funniest things I've ever read. 

Once I get hubby off to school, I'm gonna BIU this morning and watch Dexter and Californication on Demand. I fell asleep snorting the vaporizer whip--man, toking it through my nose really gave me a wicked buzz!

It's 4:02. If I reverse the last two numbers, then I actually made it here for once at 4:20....

Toke it Easy, everyone!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Boo Hooo, nobody here for 4:20 this morning, the first time I ever actually made it here at 4:20. Well, big bummers.....all you guys sleeping in?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning Bongers:ciao:*

43f and the sun has not risen yet.



 BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Boo Hooo, nobody here for 4:20 this morning, the first time I ever actually made it here at 4:20. Well, big bummers.....all you guys sleeping in?


 

okay  *Mojave*..im  here  now  :bong:


have  a great  day  Girly grower


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::ciao:

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, 4U! How's our world class hash maker doing this morning? 

I just made the math dude a hearty brekkie--sausage omelet (only wish it were fresh venison sausage--drool!), juice, fruit compote and sourdough toast. 
I'm hitting the vape, so it's CHOCOLATE for me. 

Today is caramel apple day. Once a year, I get to play apple designer and make every kind of chocolate/caramel/you name it topping for the Goblins. 
Takes me a week to make enough, but when they are done, they are a delight to behold!  I roll them in double chocolate, peanuts, almond slices, miniature M&M's, Skittles, coconut, and anything else I can find that looks bright, happy and delicious. 

I loves me some Halloween preparations! Fun to do while stoned, too...<G>


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, PC, pass the ice bong!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc 

top of the morning to you mojave ,,and be sure to post pics o f them candy delights up  

morning 4u ,,,how did you wake this morning 

TC have you and hubby come down yet from testing :hubba:

painterdude ,sm ozzy astro buddy cgris duck ,:ciao: 

well time to BIU 
:bong::bong:
oh 

i need to find ozzys stoned cow thread  :bolt:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC    :bong:


*Duck*...ya  gonna  do  any  ice  fishing  this  yr?  


*mojave*...Good  morning  2u  as well..(  we  need  a  Vape smiley...*HICK*...)  Like  my  Girl  said  post  some  pics  of  these  trick delites..yum  yum :ciao:

*Ukgirl*...seeing  as  though  I  have  a  great  alarm..I  woke  Wonderful  thanks:bong:  oh  here  sweety:48:  enjoy  you  day


and  to  the  Rest  of  ya  Kats..take  care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

seems  Ive  given  out  to  many  thanks  again...whats  that  other  button  do...:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

A yucky, cold, wet dreary day here.  Makes me sad in a way.   

Perhaps I should dig out the bong, just not sure I want to do that either.  I don't feel much like doing a damn thing.  Except for crying and feeling sorry for myself.  Please don't anyone neg rep me for whining this time.  Just a difficult time of the year for me.

Don't wanna bring anyone down so I am getting off this thread now.  

Have great daze everyone.

SM


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

I understand SM, it is cold and foggy here today.  Fall always makes me sad, it was my mothers fave time of year.....all the leaves falling, the world around getting ready for winter.....

Have a bong hit and smile, it is okay.  I understand that you can not be sad if you have a smile plastered on your face, physically impossible.  Try it and see.

Good Moring BHC!
I have the house all to myself today...that means housework, that can be fun if done stoned enough and with the prereqisite three cups of coffee.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:ciao:   *tcbud*...Im  a  do  house  work  too...lets  get  ready  okay:bong::bong::bong:


here  :bong1:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

TC and 4U--when you're done cleaning up, please come over to my house. You would not believe the mess I left the kitchen in after my first batch of caramel apples. HELP!


----------



## painterdude (Oct 26, 2009)

good morning all you freaks......it's pouring rain.....I am sitting here with my House Cleaner who got a bud for her birthday (last year's single plant crop) and says it was fine......I showed her The Crazy Vancouver Guy's thread and all the red lips on our's......

wifey just got home from the hospital's lab......has to pee in a bucket for 24 hours.......and then another 24 hour pee test right after that one.......the new Cardiologist

so now the girls are talking about wifey's potato soup she made last night.....

hey, 4u2, I am sending some of that up north when the body's digestive system gets ready to pass it on......

so hi to TC, mojavi, DUCK, chris, benny, ozzy and astro....the weather is crapolla today......hey mommie, how's the ear doing?
UKgirl, how could I forget you?  I am waving and waving and waving and waving and suggesting things for the Queen to do with her oldest son


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

oh...I want the colorfull one!

be right over....I still havent started!  on the eleven eleven...lol.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

TC, hahh! You know if you came over here we'd get no cleaning done. But we'd have a heck of a good time filling the bongs and vape.....

P'Dude, maybe it's time to change your screen name to "Gassman"? 
And let me get this straight--you gave your housekeeper one of your precious buds from your last harvest and all she said about it was "it was fine"?? Next time give her some Mexican Dirt Weed: she prolly won't know the difference!

Whoever has RAIN today, please upload it to me. Our lips are cracking, our noses feel like we've snorted an eightball, and our skin is so dry we can't stop scratching as if we had cooties. We haven't had any rain yet this year, I don't think. But when we do, people are out in the streets dancing! Seriously. People sit out in their lawn chairs in front of their houses in the rain, having a beer and asking each other, "Isn't this some GREAT weather?"

I gotta tackle that kitchen. But I was making up a toilet paper roll pipe to take a picture for another thread, and of course, I had to fill the bowl....and now I don't feel like doing anything but vegetating....shoulda filled da bowl with Indica instead of Sativa.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*goodevning BHC 

mojave ..im sending my little trick or treater over to the desert ,,with her mum hot on the trail :giggle:


420 somewhere :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

Howse work done......

Break time,
BIU.
two more and the Rv is history.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:ciao:

*mojave*...those  look  wonderful...gonna  make  some  tricker treaters  very  Happy..

*tcbud*...:48:  

*UKgirl*...just 4u babe:bong1:  packed  with  some  Seattle  Love:heart:

*everyone*....Whats  the  diffrance  between  the  *Swine *flu...and the  *bird  *flu?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

last year bird flu,

this year swine flu?

Is this a joke, ama I gonna be laughin'?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> last year bird flu,
> 
> this year swine flu?
> 
> Is this a joke, ama I gonna be laughin'?





*4u2jr *told  me  this  morning... 


swine flu....is an Oinker

bird flu...  is  a tweeter


:giggle:    Have a great  Night  *tcbud*..:48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 

you have good night too.....

All of you.:aok: 
:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

UKG--Send over your little wrestler, but make sure he has on good water wings to get over that pond!

I get to live out my second childhood at Halloween. I grew up in the country, and we never had any trick or treaters. So I'm making up for it now.

I buy toys from the dollar store all year round and save 'em for Halloween.
Besides the caramel apples, they kids get popcorn balls, candy, toys, books, juice boxes, etc. I also encourage the whole subdivision to decorate their sidewalks, and leave out buckets of sidewalk chalk for them to draw pictures. 

I also put up a biggggg board in the front yard, and have stacks of drawing paper, crayons and markers for the kids to draw pictures, and put them up on the board for all the other kids to see. 

Yep, I do love Halloween! Oh, and yes, I always dress up as the neighborhood witch. The GOOD witch, of course!!! 

4U, ROFL on Jr.'s Oinker/Tweeter joke!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2009)

:ciao: BHC 


:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

Good  evening  everyone...:ciao:

Hope  everyone  is  doing  well and  High  as  Hell...see ya  all  tomarrow....



...Maybe


Smoke  freely :bong:


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2009)

Howdy BHC...just checkin in to say hello...please bong it up for me...on my 4th day of forced abstinence and man oh man I am dying to smoke a nice bowl...needless to say me and the wife will be getting ripped out of our faces when we get home Sunday night...good thing I scheduled Monday off...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Hope you're having a good trip at least, Ham! At least pretty good weather in Phx right now. But oh, won't it feel good to be home again?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

* Goodevening  all ....   *

Had a long one today, so its time to hit the bong and get the show started  ... :bong1: :bong1:  :bong: pass it arround


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeppers, pizza and beer for were our not-so-healthy pig-out tonight, so BIU is coming up right after running the dogs. Then, the munchies...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

Beer for me too, I am actually on #3.  Haven't had more then 2 in quite a while.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, SM, at least you can DRINK 3 beers! I can't make it through one without 3 bathroom visits. That stuff goes through me faster than coffee. But what else tastes that great with Pizza?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

It's still kind of pathetic..lol.  I used to be able to drink 7 or 8 just fine.  I am on my 4th tonight, but I started 5 hrs ago.   

Gotta start chugging, after all, my goal was to catch a good buzz....:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

50f and dark.


BIU BHC it is 2 for Tuesdays :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

:bong::bong:



50f  and  cold...we  have  frost on the  ground...temps  now  are  30f  outside  have  a  great  day everyone


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

67f here at the desk.  Dont even want to see what the outside temps are.  Cold and crisp to say the least.

Still dark here too.....


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 27, 2009)

G'mornin BHC :ciao:   55f and gray in MI  i am ready for summer to come back :hubba:   hope everyone has a stoney tues...BIU!  :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning folks!  Hope everyone is doing well.  

I am putting in my resignation for the BHC.  I hardly ever drag my bong out these days.  Maybe I'll start a pipe club.  

Anyhoo, I'll still be around and you know where to find me.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

*SM... *your to darn cute, resigning from the *BHC .... *you will miss us to much and vise versa   !  So sit your lil behind down and play nice with the other kids   ...................   you could start a doobie smokers lounge    Ill join


----------



## 420benny (Oct 27, 2009)

Good mornin' gang!
SM, don't you leave, cuz I will have to as well. My bong is a dust collector. At least we have them. No one says the rule states you MUST use it right?
My butt is dragging today. Stayed up way past my bedtime trimming and chopping down girls with bud rot with a flashlight last night. I ran a new clothesline this morning and chopped all the girls except for mystery girl and got them all hung up. You can't even see my chair. How am I going to trim tonight? Machete? Kind of sad looking in my big garden. I had to do it. You can't beat Mother Nature. She changes the rules if you try, lol.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 27, 2009)

hey MOM...no comment on your lack of bong use.....


----------



## painterdude (Oct 27, 2009)

wifey is collecting her pee and has to keep it in the fridge


----------



## painterdude (Oct 27, 2009)

it was 40 this AM.....fire is going and am watching it in my rocking chair with my cat on my lap


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 27, 2009)

*goodevening bhc 

OHH looks like its 420 somewhere ,,must be time to BIU :bong::bong:

and for you non bongers :48: 

*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2009)

:ciao: Hey BHC just stopping in while taking a break. Mom's almost moved:yay:

SM Just pretend your bowl bubble when you hit it

P-Dude hope all your wife's test trun out to be good news and no major problems

:48:UK

Later  :48:eace:


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning folks!  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am putting in my resignation for the BHC.  I hardly ever drag my bong out these days.  Maybe I'll start a pipe club.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll still be around and you know where to find me.



Resign??   No way....say it's not true............


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning folks! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am putting in my resignation for the BHC. I hardly ever drag my bong out these days. Maybe I'll start a pipe club.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll still be around and you know where to find me.


 


Ok   can  i  have  ya  Number  then:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :fly: :ciao: eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Evening Bong Hit Club!

Well...  I cleared out ALL of my old bongs, pipes and cack after a security scare a few years ago and have stuck with my RAW 1.25's and a bazillion joints to get me through it all...   But alas...  Upon this day with my purchase of the pictured 10" bong I would like to apply for membership here at the BHC...

I won't get it til probably Saturday...  but they have my $65...  lol...

Respectfully Submitted,
dirtyolsouth


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

:welcome:*dirtyolsouth* to the BHC:ciao:
Nice bong:yay:

 Now you need to pick a number, numbers already in use can be found in the second post of this thread,and put you number in you sig. If you want to display the club as your avatar title, you can do this by clicking group memberships.

Pack a :bong1: and pass it around for our new member:woohoo:


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the BHC DoS.....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice bong ya got there *Dirty...  *its about time you joined the crowd hahaha..   good to have you man


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the BHC DOS (saw you called that in another thread, seems easier to type)

Dang fine to have you in the BHC!

Bong Hits all round!

New Member.....*SMOKE OUT*!!!
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 
:tokie: :tokie: :tokie: for those who partake of joints.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

:ciao:BHC


:bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:


:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 27, 2009)

*welcome to the BHC dirtyolsouth :bong: *


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanx everyone...  THIS is gonna be FUN! :bong: (firing joint up and taking virtual bong hit in club spirit til my bong gets here in the mail...)

Smoke ON!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

51f and the sun is no where to be seen


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 28, 2009)

GOOD MORNING DUCK.......THIS COLOR IS YUCK

OZZY...thanks for thinking about the wifey.....she's slowly filling up her pee pot and they gave her this cool pee-catcher that you put on the toilet seat, but the only problem is.......she has to empty it....back into the pee-pot, which is outside and then she has to come back upstairs and wash it out because she doesn't want to rinse it in the kitchen sink

ANYBODY WHO CARES.....I had a nightmare about fleas.....the whole house was full of them, they were jumping around everywhere, woke me up and the whole trip was totally creepy

I HOPE I NEVER SEE A FLEA........

NO GAS TO SEATTLE THIS MORNING, IT'S TOO EARLY and I haven't had my coffee yet

TC......top of the morning to ya babe

UKgirl......smiles and waves coming across the big Atlantic

chris.....met a Marine yesterday who is riding his bike across the country promoting PEACE......he did two tours in Iraq, including both battles in Fallujah.....he said the Rockies were the hardest part of the trip so far....his traveling partner was an Army Infantry dude, 14 months extended tour....they were so nice and met with our local chapter of Vietnam Vets for Peace.......they looked like babies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Good Evening Bong Hit Club!
> 
> Well... I cleared out ALL of my old bongs, pipes and cack after a security scare a few years ago and have stuck with my RAW 1.25's and a bazillion joints to get me through it all... But alas... Upon this day with my purchase of the pictured 10" bong I would like to apply for membership here at the BHC...
> 
> ...


 

Welcome  to  the  club  *Dirty*,,,nice  piece...cant  wait  to  hear  how  she  rips:bong:and  pass :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

For some reason I am speachless...........
this has got to be a first.....


----------



## painterdude (Oct 28, 2009)

what's up TC?  Cat got your tongue?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC  :ciao: *

*Well its finally cooling off here in Nor Cal, 47F  out there *
*and the wifey and daughter wont get outa bed untill its *
*blazing warm .... *

*P dude....   funny, I see alot of these young Marines on leave from*
*from bootcamp and most of em barely look old enough to drive a *
*car   the USMC was definately my right of passage to manhood*
*The young man I was when I arrived at MCRD SanDiego* *is still burried out on those PT fields somewhere. I went off to war as a *
*man*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Morning BHC hope everyone is in good health and stoned mind. Have a great day. 

:bong1::bongin::bong2::bongin::bong: :ccc::48:eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

G'Morning BHC! BIU here on this unseasonably cold morning here in the desert. We're having gusty winds to 70 mph (almost as powerful as P'Dudes), but they probably smell a bit better. No outside for the plants today--they would end up as naked stems. 

Chris, we're all extremely happy YOU made it back to us! 

Ozzy, how's the Spam plant growing?

P'Dude, those nightmares are making me itch, too. Euuuu!

PC, I can't believe we have colder weather here than you have! Brrrrrr....
Yesterday, I ran the dogs with my down jacket on, a thick scarf, gloves. I was still chilly. Saw a kid coming home from school in shirt sleeves. We both pointed and laughed at each other! 

TC, you're right: this is a first. No words to share???? Light up some sativa and you'll be chatting in no time.

DOS, it's so cool to see you here!!!!!  Likin' that pipe you ordered....

UKG--How is the room decorating coming along? You really painted it pink with Barney purple polka dots just for 4U's upcoming visit? You'll tell us if he wears pink underwear, right?<G> 

4U--Ducking and running........now tell us what you REALLY do out in your shed every night. <VEG>

Ham--we're all smoking doubles this week in your honor. Stuck in Arizona with no smoke? Horrors!!! Don't go breaking any laws--they really DO make the inmates wear pink underwear there. 

Anyone seen Colorada Lady lately? Yoo Hoo....Colorado Lady---pop in and have a toke with us. Outta two bongs--one for Hammy. 

BIU everyone!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 28, 2009)

*morning mojave :ciao:  are you sping on me  
 painterdude waving back at you 
TC I see you :stoned:
4u :heart: get the :tokie: ready 
ozzy glad mum is moving again 

and chris ,,hamster ,all the bhcer s ,,have a great day 
its 4,20 germany :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

:shocked: :bong: :bong: 

I miss my :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: .

Is this Post Plantum?  Will I recover with more of these:bong1: ?

*It is cold this morning, had a real time frost on the ground!*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

ROFL, TC, "Post Plantum Blues." 

heck, if I ever had a grow like YOUR GROWS I would have PPB as well.
Take a few hits, PC--and don't forget extras for Hamster!

Hi Hi UKG! You are SUCh a good sport. I just can't even hardly get a rise out of you these days. You're so ONTO my antics...<G>


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Takeing a :bong: for Mr. Hampster Lewis Von Budmeister....He is getting his Marijauna Passion Fix tho, I see.  Just goes to prove, MP is addicting, dont leave home without it. 

:ciao: at Hamster, know we are hitting :bong1: in your honor! 
:ciao: at Painter too, and Chris, and Benny...and 4u, and Ozzy, and Mojave, and Astro,  and newest Member Dirtyolsouth!  If I missed you....I still :ciao:.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 28, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: just got my bong today sessions on


----------



## painterdude (Oct 28, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodmorning BHC  :ciao: *
> 
> *Well its finally cooling off here in Nor Cal, 47F  out there *
> *and the wifey and daughter wont get outa bed untill its *
> ...



hi chris.....I even have a friend who taught art classes to the Marines at 29 Palms, he enjoyed the kids but was to saddened by their war stories and gave up the job

I googled Iraq War to find out how to spell Fallujah and Hadaifa, read a little bit, but had to stop.....way too many dead kids....when I went thru bootcamp at Lackland AFB in Texas I was 18, married and the first wife was pregnant....we all held hands when we went thru the teargas and we never shot a weapon at basic.....no wonder they call us Bus Drivers
WOW, that was over  50 years ago....time does fly by


----------



## painterdude (Oct 28, 2009)

Just found bud rot on the plant that I moved into wifey's room for sunlight but it's been raining almost every day since then....but did find a couple of Amber trichs on her....am thinking about butchering her today


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 28, 2009)

Bummer on the bud rot painter, i had that a couple times while i was drying, cranked up the fan and bud rot no more.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hi chris.....I even have a friend who taught art classes to the Marines at 29 Palms, he enjoyed the kids but was to saddened by their war stories and gave up the job
> 
> I googled Iraq War to find out how to spell Fallujah and Hadaifa, read a little bit, but had to stop.....way too many dead kids....when I went thru bootcamp at Lackland AFB in Texas I was 18, married and the first wife was pregnant....we all held hands when we went thru the teargas and we never shot a weapon at basic.....no wonder they call us Bus Drivers
> WOW, that was over 50 years ago....time does fly by


 
Even after 50 years I'll bet it still feels like yesterday... Its does for me and its only been 17 years... The Marine Corps bootcamp finished up at the rifle range (Edson Range) on  Camp Pendelton, I didnt even have a chance to go home and see my family before they shipped me over to the Persian Gulf with my unit. I still remember the smells and sounds.... kinda crazy man, sometimes I feel like I never came home !

Wow.... Im actually tearing up !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> :bong1: :bong1: just got my bong today sessions on


 



:ciao:


cant  wait  to  see it:bolt::bong:



take  care  and  be safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Chris, is it possible to go to war and not tear up when you think about it later on? I don't think so. Most of us here will never know the horror you saw, smelled, experienced so intimately. We know you will live with it the rest of your life. And that's why you are such a hero to us. We may never understand what you have been through, but we can imagine. And we are all so grateful you came back safely and can be here with us. So, take a big toke while we bow at your feet!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

P'Dude, bummers on that bud rot, but amber trichs are GOOD!  Toss up some pictures of that pretty girl's bounty once you chop her down! And yes, you are so right--time passes so fast, especially in the last half of our lives, huh? 

Don't forget to send 4U that gas mask, P'dude! I know you're still chucking wind Seattle way....<G>


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Chris, is it possible to go to war and not tear up when you think about it later on? I don't think so. Most of us here will never know the horror you saw, smelled, experienced so intimately. We know you will live with it the rest of your life. And that's why you are such a hero to us. We may never understand what you have been through, but we can imagine. And we are all so grateful you came back safely and can be here with us. So, take a big toke while we bow at your feet!


 
Thank you *MM.... *but no bowing please, Im just a regular ol guy
nothin special


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *chris*...



:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *chris*...
> 
> 
> 
> :48:


 
*4u..*   Whats up my man ?  Wher you been all afternoon ?  you been in that darn shed again


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

True Dat, Chris--and inquiring minds surely want to know what REALLY goes on in that shed of 4U's....<G>


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont want to make any assuumptions here buuuuuut I think it would be safe to say *UKgirl *know...:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

I give up. I am frustrated! I'm feeling VERRRRY stooooopid. I have been trying for an hour to sex my plants, and I just can't tell for sure. I don't see any balls. But I think the real tall, leggy ones are males, I'm just not positive. 

This is driving me nuts! Guess it's time to give it up today and light up the vape. That should give me an attitude adjustment. 

I just don't understand WHY I can't tell which they are! And yes, I've looked at every picture on the whole web, read every word on MJ about sexing plants, and I still can't tell. 

Yep, it's like when you're driving your car in the rain, and it stops raining, but you don't realize it until you hear your windshield wipers scraping out, "Stooo-pid, Stooo-pid." 

Jeebus, I need a toke.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Chris, you KNOW she knows, but, sigh...she ain't tellin'......<G>


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not knowing is the best part *MM its all about using the imagination at this point....  hahaha  sorry you guys  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

*CHRIS1974* IT IS THE "" Im just a regular ol guy nothin special" PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MAKE THIS COUNTRY GREAT It's not the big wigs (Pres,Congress men, or General) it's the men and women that do the job. I salute you and smoke this :tokie: to you and everyone that has had to serve in any branch of the Military of our(USA) or any other country.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

Mojavemama find a box that will set over the plant. make sure you can place over the plant without breaking the plant. make sure the box sets tight on floor. put on and off every 12 hrs. the Plant will show in 6+ days


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

BIU Session :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bongin: :bong:  :bong1: :48:eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ozz  ...  where you been all day man  *


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you *Ozzy  *now here.... lets smoke :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm playing fork truck made by Mexico "Emanual"I Pick it up, I carry it, and put on truck getting the last of mom's thing moved back to the farm. Doctors all gave a good bill of health and she is tired of All the neighbors in town.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm playing fork truck made by Mexico "Emanual"I Pick it up, I carry it, and put on truck getting the last of mom's thing moved back to the farm. Doctors all gave a good bill of health and she is tired of All the neighbors in town.


 
Well I guess its time for a good ol'e *BONG SESSION  :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: .... eeeaarr  ozzy your turn:48: *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Hear, Hear, Ozzie!  You said it about Chris better than I could. But you expressed how I feel very succinctly. I lost my BF in 'Nam, my hero. I'm just so glad when we get to have a hero come home into the arms of his family. Ozzie is so right. It's about the PEOPLE, not the big wigs. 

Thanks, Ozzie, for recommending I put them into 12/12 to see for sure. I was hoping I could recognize the sex in pre-flower, because I am plant-heavy and need to start culling. And I know I only have about--what, 10 days from the start of the preflower staminate until it's giving pollen? 

Crimany, wish you were here, Ozzie. All the glitz and neon of Vegas can't help me now. I am just too green to know what I'm looking at. 

But thank you VERY much for responding and suggesting that to be sure, put 'em in the dark.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

*Bong Hits on the twenty!*

J's allowed, smokem if you got em.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2009)

You got the spot right for the preflower to show up *Mojave*, cept it looks upside down.....or am I upside down?  Did Ozzy say to look at least four leaf nodes up from the soil? They should show at four, but sometimes dont.  Sometimes I know what I am saying and sometimes I dont.

Hello *Duck*, you done processing your crop yet?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi *tc* :ciao:

Still not done have some hanging and a few late sativas are out yet
Just sampling the Blueberry today.

*mojavemama* I cannot see anything showing in your pic...so it could be either yet.  But then again I am All Vaped Upped :rofl:


*p-dude* maybe should check about changing your diet.:confused2: all that gas can't be good for ya.


BIU BHC :bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:




:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, TC--you are SO right! I somehow flipped the picture 180 degrees. DUHH!  And yes, I know about the 4th node up before starting to look. 
And PC--glad you're not seeing anything certain, either. I'll give 'em another day. 

THANKS for the advice!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey BHC ers time for a smoke it up session. Load your Bongs, Pipes, Dobbies,blunt and Vapes and inhale. None of that half hitting 4u or SM

P-Dude Beans, Beans good for your heart
   No more you eat the more you fart:aok: Stay healthy


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

:dancing:SILLY?:dancing:​ 

GOOD Evenin' BHCers:ciao:


Let's TOKE IT UP! 
​ 
..............:bong1:.....................................:joint:.................................:bongin::bong2:............................:48:...............:ccc:.................:bong:



I just got done getting ambushed at a bud's place by some KILLER old school Kali Mist...  It was grown in a greenhouse for 16 weeks...  I haven't had a sativa that pure in a while...  and I think I'm going to tear down my grow room and put it all back up again...  

HIT IT!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

44f and still dark for a hour or so. Should be another beautiful day, yesterday was upper 60's and sunny,


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

the sun is somewhere?.....so foggy here cannot see

might as well just BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...still  dark  here  too....next  week  we  move  clocks  back  so  should  be  better...


36f  Right  now  with  rain  all  day...looks  like  a  good  day  to  stay  in amd  BIU :bong:

Here :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

Howdy *4u2sm0ke* :ciao:

Once the fog burns off, we should be good to go, low 70's and sunny. My plants love the sun but this fog is bad for them Trying to wrap up all the outside chores before winter gets here and do not know how many more days will be this nice Thanks for the :bong1: Now back at ya:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

:bongin: on the :20  :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 29, 2009)

whts up all here is the bong i got for a very good price it works better that the $200 bong i broke in 2 weeks and with no carb hole it was a steal its about 15" and its 4mm glass. sick come up ! $60.15 shipped.


hxxp://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Weed_Star_Glass_Bong__Slick_Rick_No_Carb.cfm?iProductID=7636


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Dark here still at 7:16, thank goodness the clocks get turned back Saturday...or is it Sunday A.M.?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

still foggy here tc...about 25 feet is all you can see...that is outside of course:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao::48: :bong1::bongin::bong2::bong1::bongin::bong2:

Hey Duck get the leaf blower out and blow the moisture off the plants.

I see you SmokinMom :48:

Be Back Later eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been told I am not allowed to resign, so lookie here, I am back.  Thanks for all the positive PMs.  

I'll come up with a new, more appropriate # real soon.  And yea 4u, the old number is all yours if you want it.  :hubba:  

Cool and wet here, dragged out the electric blanket last night.  Hard as crap to climb out from under it this morning.

Tonight I am doing a survey with my 11 yr old based on boys jeans.  It pays $125 for an hour of easy work.  Can't beat that!!

OK wake n bake time, let's try some bubba and get the ball rolling.

:woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

> Miss me, Miss me Now you gotta kiss me



Can we pick where we kiss, or do we start at feet and work our way up


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

Hahahaha ozzy.  Let's see..how many men are in the BHC?  I have quite a few body parts.  :giggle: 

Kidding of course.  

Now, to think up a new #..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...


lots  of people  giveing  Neg  reps  without  names,,IMO..the  ones  that  leve  neg reps  without  name  is  spineless...and  ya  can  Neg  rep  me  all ya  want  it  dont  make  a  diffrance..just  keep  hideing  behind  ya  Mommas  skirt


now  wheres  my  lighter...


:bong:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 29, 2009)

I always leave my name when I hit you 4u, lol. Just think those leaving you neg. rep are jealous of all the fun you are having and they are not.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

True:48:



Have  agreat day  benny:bong:


its  my  fault ...right?  :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> lots of people giveing Neg reps without names,,IMO..the ones that leve neg reps without name is spineless...and ya can Neg rep me all ya want it dont make a diffrance.


 
I hear ya, I've gotten a few as well .  Not too worried about the miserable folks with nothing better to do.  Don't let it bother ya.  If it gets bothersome let Hick now.

It's 3 for Thurs.  

Hit um peoples!!


:smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:bong: 


*UKgirl*....:48:   when ya check in....and  to  the rest  of  ya  :bong1::bong2:  have  a great  day :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you :stoned: if not Smoke more Marijuana get with the program


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> 
> *UKgirl*....:48: when ya check in....and to the rest of ya :bong1::bong2: have a great day :ciao:


 
*thanks just what i need babe *
*ohh what a morning ,,and afternoon ,,some daft work man cut threw the powercable and left the whole street without elec during what should of been my morning session ,:spit:*

*well time to make up for it i suppose , nice hash in my :bong: and ill soon be :fly:*

*BIU :bong:*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

ozzy and duck.....hey my gas is French Perfume compared with the wifey's


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Good afternoon you bunch of stoners.... *

*I took some clones from me ladies lastnight :hubba: this is my first*
*time doing it so keep yer fingers crossed  I took 20 of em *
*so if their donaters turn out bueno atleast Ill be able to carry on the *
*ol'e family tradition  *

*How is everyone today ?  Its time for some FATTY BONG RIP'S *

:bong: :bong: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

I also was up early today wondering why there isn't any sunlight at 7AM....what's up?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry about the power cut ukgirl, looks like it's all straightened out now.  

Have any of you ever heard the term, "The devil is beating his wife"?  It's something my dad used to say when it would be pouring rain outside while the sun is out.  Between clouds we've had a lot of that going on today, and it appears I'm the only one who's ever heard that term.  :giggle: 

Hi ozzy, benny, chris, 4u, MM, tc, hammy, ducky, astro, and peedude.  Hope you'e enjoying this marvelous Thurs.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

hi chris.....hope your clones are all female......ha ha ha


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

MOM.....it's cold, raining, windy and it's not a wonderful Thursday, it's more like a somewhat crappy day, but overall not that bad.....can't complain


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hi chris.....hope your clones are all female......ha ha ha


 
*I peeked up all of their skirts P dude,     ......  :hubba: all good !*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not crazy after all!!!  I googled and found this:

In the United States, particularly the South, a sunshower is said to show that "the devil is beating his wife"; a regional variant from Tennessee is "the devil is kissing his wife".  

Quite interesting but good to know my dad and I weren't crazy.  :clap:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

chris.....here's another try at finding your face....but I think I seriously screwed up your ears....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you ever attempt mine pdude?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *I peeked up all of their skirts P dude,     ......  :hubba: all good !*



chris.....thanks for the idea, never ever thought of doing it that way


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Did you ever attempt mine pdude?



yes MOM, and you ended up looking like a pumpkin with red lips so I stashed it in a file called 'Strange Creatures from Texas who Scare Me'


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> chris.....thanks for the idea, never ever thought of doing it that way


 
HAHAHA.... ive been doin it that way since I was 2 *P dude  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> yes MOM, and you ended up looking like a pumpkin with red lips so I stashed it in a file called 'Strange Creatures from Texas who Scare Me'


 
:spit: 

No fair.  I told you I had a normal sized noggin.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> chris.....here's another try at finding your face....but I think I seriously screwed up your ears....


 
 Rip Vanwinkle...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

MOM.....this will NOT feed your vanity


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG peedude, you nailed it!!  Been spying on me or something?  :giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

hi UKgirl.....how's your weather over there?  Sending good thoughts as usual


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG peedude, you nailed it!!  Been spying on me or something?  :giggle:



holly molly mom, thanks so much....I think ozzy is the spy around here


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 29, 2009)

*goodevening pdude 

the weather aint to bad ,,no need for coats today ,,but that can change by tomorrow :spit:

waving back at ya and has mrs pdude finnished collecting p yet 



thanks mom ,,yes back in working order ,,

:48:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> yes MOM, and you ended up looking like a pumpkin with red lips so I stashed it in a file called 'Strange Creatures from Texas who Scare Me'


 
Sounds like you Nailed it


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2009)

Tcbud waves.....and waves ......at all the harmonious *BONG HITTERS CLUB.*


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening pdude
> 
> the weather aint to bad ,,no need for coats today ,,but that can change by tomorrow :spit:
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke*...ckecking  in:bong:


420  somewhere


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> chris.....here's another try at finding your face....but I think I seriously screwed up your ears....


 



:rofl:


nice  one  painter friend...I  say  thats  Him... ...the ears  a dead  giveaway


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

:rofl: ...   He looks about 15 years older than I do.....   and it looks like I barrowed *4u's  *ears  :rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## astrobud (Oct 29, 2009)

hi bhc, just thought id drop by (i was in the hood) and say high. i read back a page or so and see everyone is doing fine, getting there faces painted by p-dude( me next) ive been busy, my super lemon haze has turned out awesome, really stoney stuff :hubba: . heres a big :ciao: to all, and sm, i think that when a thunderstorm is going on is when the devil is beating his wife and the sun shower is when they make up:beatnik: ok the hooka is full, air powerd pump, help yourselfs, just mash the button :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao: AstroBud .......mash....mash.....mash...thanks


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC...
> 
> 
> lots  of people  giveing  Neg  reps  without  names,,IMO..the  ones  that  leve  neg reps  without  name  is  spineless...and  ya  can  Neg  rep  me  all ya  want  it  dont  make  a  diffrance..just  keep  hideing  behind  ya  Mommas  skirt
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 29, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :rofl: ...   He looks about 15 years older than I do.....   and it looks like I barrowed *4u's  *ears  :rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



you are so funny chris.....ok ok, how close is this?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey BHCers BIU time 

P-Dude you drew me but with too many teeth in that 1. 

UK :48: 

4u get some Beano we are having some strange smells:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> and sm, i think that when a thunderstorm is going on is when the devil is beating his wife and the sun shower is when they make up.


 
I like your answer the best.  

It was odd, been doing a lot of thinking about my deceased dad this week and then we get those, hmmm, maybe it's his way of saying he was thinking about me.  

Hey bhc, its 10:46 pm...where is everyone?  Surely not in bed already.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SM I am here in your state...bong it up for me...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

BIU BHCers I'll look at you tomorrow, 

Yes PDude the spy cameras are in place.

:bong::bong1::bongin:

:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> SM I am here in your state...bong it up for me...


 
You got it dude.  Too bad you can't join me.  

Hi ozzman.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You got it dude.  Too bad you can't join me.
> 
> Hi ozzman.



Yeah wish we cld...I am not too fond of the roads out here so far...I like the 10 and the 45...the 8 not so much...the pouring rain we are having does not help though....  At least it has cooled off...when we got off the plane it was sooooo humid...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

It's always humid there.  I remember visiting and as soon as I stepped out of the shower, I'd feel all sticky again.  Bleh!!  You need to go a bit further north I think.    By about 3.5-4 hrs probably to get away from that nasty humidity.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It's always humid there.  I remember visiting and as soon as I stepped out of the shower, I'd feel all sticky again.  Bleh!!  You need to go a bit further north I think.    By about 3.5-4 hrs probably to get away from that nasty humidity.



That sounds so strange to me SM...I cld drive the entire length of my state in 2 hours or so....but I know what you are saying...same thing with my wifes home state of AZ...go north and get snow...go south and get heat stroke....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a HUGE state.  To get from the top to the bottom probably takes 15 or more hrs...

I know for me to get from where I am, to the bottom tip, is about 11 hrs if ya only stop for gas.  I could be wrong, haven't gone that far since I was a little kid.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

I checked out the Kemah boardwalk online and it looks super cool but I don't think we will be able to go...looks like crappy weather till Saturday and that is the day of the wedding....thanks for the tip though...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, well ya never know.  Maybe you'll see sun tomorrow morning/afternoon.  

Think its worth a look see?  I should go check out the website.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC


see  ya  all  tomarrow......



....maybe:bong:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hmm, well ya never know.  Maybe you'll see sun tomorrow morning/afternoon.
> 
> Think its worth a look see?  I should go check out the website.



Yeah it looks really nice...you shld checkout the site...my wife checked into the hotel there before you even mentioned it and the rooms were like a 100 bucks a night which is not that bad considering you are right there at the boardwalk...looks like a fun spot though...maybe next time we are in Texas...damn weddings spoiling our fun....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

I just took a peek and it looks like something more geared for kiddos.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Goodnight 4u.

I am not far behind you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahahaha, if I get down there next month then I will go look into it.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Night 4u...


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I just took a peek and it looks like something more geared for kiddos.



Are we not all kids at heart??  lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Are we not all kids at heart?? lol


 
This is true.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> This is true.


Well this kid needs to go to bed...5 Dos Equis and 2 tylenol PM's shld do the trick....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Nite hammy, sleep well.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nite hammy, sleep well.



You too SM...Houston signing out...

(Spear if you out there you too...your chop is a comin...get those pruning shears a ready...)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...


50f  and  rainy...


Happy  friday  everyone...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Overcast and 59f and calling for rain Maybe I better run out and check my last few holdouts. 

BIU BHC and get the weekend started :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Good morning.

Have great daze everyone.  The weekend is upon us, we already know how I feel about weekends.     C'mon Monday!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi *SM* :ciao: 

I bought a vape and when you use it, the smell does not smell like mj. Maybe you should think about getting one. You could sneak a hit and nobody would smell the mj.:laugh: I can hit the vape in the very next room and my friends that smoke can't smell it. Then you could have better weekend* SM* hitting the vape all weekend long.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

I do have those brownies.  For some reason, smoking's been making me feel like crap...well except for last Friday night.

Tis funny- I intended on drinking a lot of beer last night.  I had 2.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2009)

Brownies are good


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Goodmorning  BHC    *

*Its been 3 days since I took clones off my girlies and the baby's *
*are doing awesome    the girls didnt even blink from any stress,*
*so I have a big smile right now  *

*Packed the bags lastnight for a weekend in Tahoe, so as soon as wifey gets her cute lil hiney home from work, we are outa here *
*and ready to have some fun this weekend :hubba: *

*Happy Halloweenie :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Have a fun time chris!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you SM   ...    Have you taken a spin over to Plano to check 
out the place yet ?  Whatchu got planned for the weekend girly


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Kind of missing a key element there chris.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yeah duuuh.. I'll PM  you the numbers if you want, I would love to get a 
report on the upkeep 

HAHAHA... SM  I just noticed your little guy smokin a joint for your signature .... thats to funny


----------



## tcbud (Oct 30, 2009)

G'Morning BHC!

Happy Fryday to You ALL!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao: *tcbud....   *you rock babe  

eeeaaaaarr......  share one with me  :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey BHC IT's Friday and Halloween time for the fun to begin. :bong::bong::bong1:

Hey Chris that is SM way of trying to get out of the lightweights.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey BHC IT's Friday and Halloween time for the fun to begin. :bong::bong::bong1:
> 
> Hey Chris that is SM way of trying to get out of the lightweights.


 
:spit: there goes my coffee....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

I went in to snap a few shots of my clones and found this guy in there 
enjoying himsef


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, I'm lovin' that cat of yours, Chris! His markings are so unusual. 

I culled 7 plants today, down to 13, and that's much more manageable. Yippee Skippee, sunshine today, gonna be about 70, and I can finally get the girls outside again. After I BIU, of course!


Hope everyone is doing great today. Good to see you back again, SM! I just knew you loved us all too much to stay away. <G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice  pics  *chris*...those  are  some serious  rockwools..Hooly  crap...is  that  a  flood  and  drain?  plants  look  good..dome  dont  have  any  humidity  did  ya  just  take  those clones?  lets  BIU  :bong:

pass  :bong1:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi *4u...  *I took the clones three days ago, I just put the dome back over em because Elgato jumped up there and knocked it off so the condensation was gone ?  but there has been some humidity inside ! 

Those are the 6x6 rockwools:hubba:  and after two weeks of veg, the girls have already rooted into the coco mat below  they seem to be really
liking there inviornment and the Rhizotonic works wonders stimuating the
root growth   I have been top watering for the first two weeks until the roots found their way out of the bottom, so now I will switch to flooding  
seems to work better this way !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

okay  very  nice...never  realy  seen  a  flood  and drain  setup...i  do  a  DWC  with  *pcducks  *help   last  yr...will  be  seting  it  up  soon...I like  it  but  enjoy  my  soil  mix  Happy  Friday  my  friend:48:

I  dont  care  for  cats  :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay very nice...never realy seen a flood and drain setup...i do a DWC with *pcducks *help last yr...will be seting it up soon...I like it but enjoy my soil mix Happy Friday my friend:48:
> 
> I dont care for cats :bong:


 
I dont believe the plants get properly watered this way ? as soon as I get home from my weekend getaway, Im going to run a drip system and wter from the top from now on !  It seems more natural to me, and the girls seem to like top watering better :confused2: whata you think *4u...?*

Im not usually a big fan of cats either, but he was born on my B-Day and he's just as crazy as I am, so he is fun to have arround to watch beat up the dog   ... tuff little sumbitch


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

im  not  sure...i  know  with the  top  watering  you  may get  that  algea  we  talked  about  in  other  thread...does  the  flood  and  drain  normally  use  the  drip  system  or  are  we  experimenting?  I  love  experiments..and  cool  on the  cats  birthday...just  dont  come  crying to  me  when that  thing  turns  on you  ladies...:giggle:  Im  gonna  have  to  check out  you  Grow  man...this  looks  interesting..:bong::bolt:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 30, 2009)

GOOD MORNING ALL YOU STONERS.....cute kittie chris.....4u2, why don't you like cats?  My mother hated cats too.  I love cats.  and small dogs.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ill  leave  this  one  out  *painterdude*..i  dont want to  offend  any  cat  lovers....Lets  just  say  the  feelings  been  equal  for  entire  life...  sneding ya  some  poched  eggs  and  hash browns..with  biscuts  and  grayvy..look  out  Oragon:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Afternoon BIU session :bong1: :bongin:
:bolt:  to the woods 

:ccc: Elmer gonna see if Rascal is a squirel dog:ciao:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

I checked out a friend of mines spot, he has the same set up and he converted two rounds ago to a drip and he had better results with 
the drip over the flood..?  He mentioned that there were less probs with 
salt build up in the cubes, and the plants seemed to utilize the nutrients better , so it will kinda be an experiment for me, due to the fact that I did a flood and drain on the last round with the same set up ? I guess I will find out soon enough  

I keep that cat away from my girls usually.... but I was in there workinig 
and left the door open, and the lil bugger snuk on in when I went to get my camera


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Cute cat Chris...I miss my cats...can't wait to get home to them and my plants...My Maine Coon likes to slip into the tent and bask under the HPS when I open the tent for watering...he never messes with the plants though..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

My little guy never seems to bother em either, he just lays there in the tray and sniffs the leaves    looks like he's smiling when he does it


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> My little guy never seems to bother em either, he just lays there in the tray and sniffs the leaves    looks like he's smiling when he does it



Haha...our cat's do that too...we call that stinky cat face....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

:rofl: ...  thats to funny    he does like to rub his face in the leaves...
he is really determined to hang out with the plants for some reason  ?
I wonder if he likes the smell..?  he doesnt mess with any of the other house plants ?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:

vaping mazar X afghan :fly::fly:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey pc...hit the vape for me a bit...still on "vacay"...no weed for me for over a week now...


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 30, 2009)

Close enough :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :rofl: ... thats to funny  he does like to rub his face in the leaves...
> he is really determined to hang out with the plants for some reason ?
> I wonder if he likes the smell..? he doesnt mess with any of the other house plants ?


 

Dont  come  crying  to  me...lol...



that  cat  is  gonna  take one  ..:rofl:   while  ya  thinking  its  all  cool..Im a  sit  and  wait...lol...Happy  Friday...


Hey  *Dubbaman*,,,I  see ya  stopped  in..Hows  the  Family? .tell  us  your  story  of  your  cat..oh...here :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2009)

still :bongin: BHC :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Happy Hour BIU Session:bongin: :bongin: :bong1: :bong1: :48: :bong2: eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

hope everyone is enjoying there friday 

420 seattle time to BIU  :bong::bong::bong:

:48:     :48:     :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:   



yep  Im  checking in  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: How about something Different to smoke some Misty X Blue Moonshine :bong1::bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :tokie: :tokie: 

A few clones I took this morning Misty blue moonshine and purple Frosting


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Lookin good ozzman.   Can't wait to hear the smoke report.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 30, 2009)

some ******* kids used baseball bats on our mailboxes....got three out of about eight of us.....mail lady ducktaped mine because they broke open the side of it, and I had just put new numbers on it...now I have a stealthy black mail box with new numbers which are crooked due to being slightly stoned.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry that happened to you peedude.    Happened to us before too.  Damn kids.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 30, 2009)

hi everyone, just wanted to say hello, im to stoned to type and think, its been a long day and im going to bed. i have a 3 day weekend so i must get my sleep for tommarows ride (bike show) sorry about the mailbox p-dude, make it out of brick and it will jar there hands next time:hubba: pass this on to the next in line :bong: super lemon haze, most exelenet. later friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for checking in astro.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 30, 2009)

...and to make the story a little bit more interesting, I had just repaired the post because it had rotted thru and thru, and used side stakes so it couldn't budge....and it didn't but the metal did....crunch...smash...loud noise, just like on Batman.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

Good Night BHC

P-Dude I have a way to fix your mailbox that if it is ever hit again it gets to hit back. I'll look up the plans in morn or draw up a set. It is real eazy to do.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

ozzy to the rescue.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello BHC...hit those bongs for me....I hve not smoked in over a week now and not by choice....I am full from a nice big Texas steak I just ate...mmmm 
Diggin the beef here for sure.....T-minus 40 hours or so till I am back and packing a very fat bowl of the strongest stuff I hve....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

You went to the wrong part of Texas my friend!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

And yes, great steaks.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You went to the wrong part of Texas my friend!!



I know I know...a cpl hours north and I wld be high as a kite right now damn it.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep, sure would.  Oh well, more for me.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yep, sure would.  Oh well, more for me.



I cld hve sampled your one and only grow....that wld hve been an awesome honor....well please hve a hit or two or ten for me SM....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Will do.



Did you really get fat tire SM? I tried that stuff once...wow a lil rough for me....I am drinking Dos Equis....I don't always drink beer but when I do I prefer Dos Equis......  I also speak French in Russian....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha I love those commercials.  And yes, I've had it before and musta forgot how crappy it was.  Ewww.

I have been on a Shock Top kick lately and the local 7-11 didnt have any.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha I love those commercials.  And yes, I've had it before and musta forgot how crappy it was.  Ewww.
> 
> I have been on a Shock Top kick lately and the local 7-11 didnt have any.



What the heck is Shock Top?? You crazy Texans....


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

just googled it and it sounds tasty...I gotta wedding in tomorrow so I shld hit the hay...night SM....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

Nite hammy, and give shock top a try.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing good, havent been by in a while, just having a night cap
:bong: :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2009)

BIU BHC :ciao:

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:ciao:    Happy  Halloween  Everyone

BIU...:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

Morning BHCers join me on the porch doing :bong::bong::tokie::tokie: that the game plan today

P-Dude didn't find blueprints so will draw them up while setting here watching the rain. 

:bong1::bong1::bong::bong2:

Ain't a "Shock Top" when a woman has more hair on her chest than the man she is with?


----------



## astrobud (Oct 31, 2009)

morn bhc, ha thats funny ozzy, i thought it was when you stuck your finger in the light socket :shocked: . im waiting for the sprinkles to quit and the sun to come out so i can go riding, its about 75f now, the weatherman said it should quit pretty soon. so what are your holloween plans. we were going to get dressed up and ride around in my brothers hearse but its not working now, did that last year and had a ball, freaked a lot of people out yall have a great day and ill catch ya later.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

HIya BHCers...

I hope you all have a dank Halloween...   I still have to go pick up some candy for the kids.  It's gonna be cool and rainy here so I better buy some candy that I like...  don't think I'll see too many trick or treaters tonight...

The postal delivery lady brought my NEW BONG this morning~!:bong:


:yay:  :yay:  :clap:  :yay:  :clap:  :yay:  :yay:    


So here's to ALL of you...   Have a Happy Halloween toke~!:bong1:

Check out the pumpkin bong I found online...   Gotta love the internet...

​


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

*goodevening and happy halloween BHC 

cool pumpkin  DOS   :giggle:

well i ve done the trick and treating with my little witch and now watching her go hyper on  candy :evil:
i think i have tme to squeeze in another :bong: before 420 *

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween the keg is tapped the party has begun:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong2::bong::ciao:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy  Halloween  BHC..


:bong:


*dirty*...that  pumkin  bong  rocks...does it  hit  okay?  pass it over  here  to Seattle...


cleaning the  Bong  for  My  420  



I  be  Back:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle*...its  420  :bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE that pumpkin bong, DOS! 
I hope we get some trick or treaters tonight. But just in case it's a total bust, I'm gonna BIU so if no goblins, at least I won't care. 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice new bong DOS....looks like you got some work ahead of you to get it broken in right...... 

Bong it up for me BHC....I am down to about 20 hours before I get back to my stash, cats and my own bed...god I miss my bed almost as much as my dank bud.....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

hey I applied to this club and pc u havent approved me...do I smell bad?:huh: :bong1: :confused2: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

Someone needs to get 2dog her membership approved....I am sure she does not smell bad...I hope not at least......


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey I applied to this club and pc u havent approved me...do I smell bad?



Hang in there 2dog...  I think I completed ALL the necessary steps...  and my new bong came in the mail today! But, I'm not on the list either...  I think PCduck is all tied up in D.T.L. (pcDuckworks Trichome Lab  ) And if yer a bit stinky we'll just call over the mobile groomer 2dog! 

Halloween BONG time... Toke it UP!   :bong:

:bong:   :bong2:   :bong1:   :bong2:   :bong1:   :bong2:   :bong:​


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a holiday and also harvest time. Guys don't seem to be able to multi-task as well as we do. <running and ducking>

You're sure welcome here, as long as you keep wearing your deoderant. <G> 

D.O.S.  "PCDuckWorks Trichome Lab" ROFLMAO!!!!!  

Ham--we're doing the hourly countdown for you. 

We actually had about 40 trick or treaters, so they all took home a grocery bag full of stuff each. And enough caramel apples to buy their dentist's summer home.

It's sobering to think that 3 years ago, we had 250 kids or so coming to our door.  Now, most of the homes with younger children are empty. Foreclosure has hit our neighborhood very hard. 

One major fatality tonight. We had a very late trick or treater, after we'd let the dogs out of the bedroom and shut off the lights. We were in the living room watching Night of the Living Dead, when the doorbell rang. Dogs vaulted off the couch, chairs and ejected from their floor pillows. 

One caught his back leg in the cord of my DaBuddha Vaporizer, pulling it to the  floor. OHHHH NOOOOOOO!  Heater cover broken! My baby! My vaporizer. The best pain control delivery system I have. How could I have left it there on the table, plugged in, knowing the dog was up there on the couch? DUH!

No courage to plug in unit and see if it still works. I'm still in total shock and going through my stages of grief. No more vaping tonight, or for a few days, at least. I'm hoping it's just the glass, which I can replace. I'm crossing my fingers. And my eyes.

PC, send me some Vape Mojo.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen, and Happy Halloween!!  BIU BHC members!! Sorry to hear about that accident mojave, but I checked the first page and you are definitely an official member now, so welcome!  Glad to have you aboard.  Don't worry about you BHC membership though, we don't renounce membership when a piece gets broken...:roflsorry, couldn't resist)  Hopefully it will just be the glass and an easy fix.  

Trick or Treater's have definitely dwindled over the years in my area too.  I really dig Halloween, and I go all out with the decorations and pumpkin carving, so it's sort of sad that it seems to be losing it's allure as the years go on.  Those pumpkin pictures I posted, those take between five and eight hours each so obviously I put some time and effort into Halloween decorations.  I also put up a little graveyard, spiderwebs, a creepy scarecrow, then I get all stoned up and go wait to see all the neat costumes!!  Hell, last week a lot of local stores started taking down Halloween supplies to already put up Christmas stuff!!!  I am not ready for Christmas to be coming already.


----------



## sexytricks (Nov 1, 2009)

uk is gettin in the spirit of things lol happy halloween to u alllllllllllllll xxx


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

Mamma sorry to hear about your vape...lets think positive...it's just the glass that broke...

Mike nice to see you pop in the BHC...I am in a hotel room in Houston so no trick or treaters here...it does not even seem like Halloween here....kinda sad...I am not ready for Christmas either...being a UPS driver I hate that time of the year...it means loads of OT and not being home till late at night....Bong it up one last time for me...next time I check in I will hve a huge bowl of some homegrown dankness going...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to see you too.  I hear you on not being thrilled about Christmas.  I used to manage a retail electronics store and Christmas brought out the absolute worst in people.  People would get so rude and nasty over Christmas gifts.  It really put a bad taste in my mouth, but now it has actually done some good for me.  Because of seeing and dealing with all that, Christmas has become much less materialistic in  my home and much more about family and spending time together etc.  I really appreciate it more now, and I'm glad to not have to deal with all the crazy shoppers anymore.  :48::bong2: For that homegrown dankness next time!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey I applied to this club and pc u havent approved me...do I smell bad?



:confused2: 2Dog check your profile I approved you a couple days ago when you first applied.  Just forgot to notify you....as far as the smell, the only thing I smell is weed


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

*MM* what a bummer on the heater cover, but you can get a new one from Da Buddha. I saw a video where a guy takes a hammer to his Da Buddha after removing the heater cover and it still worked just had a dent in the side. If you call the local number on Monday morning, I bet they can have you up and vaping again by Wednesday.




			
				DoS said:
			
		

> Hang in there 2dog... I think I completed ALL the necessary steps... and my new bong came in the mail today! But, I'm not on the list either... I think PCduck is all tied up in D.T.L. (pcDuckworks Trichome Lab  )




:rofl: Thats to funny *DoS* ....I wait and have Hick update the list weekly or when the the number of new members warrants it, so eventually your number will be there.....Remember it is duck season here and I need to tread lightly :rofl:

Like Ozzy would say.. to much typing and not enough :bongin: BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey I applied to this club and pc u havent approved me...do I smell bad?:huh: :bong1: :confused2: :rofl:


 
welcome to the club..:bong:

*2Dog*...He  dont  have to  approve  you.:doh:.just  add  ya  to the list...You  do  need to  post  a pic  of  your  Bong...and chose  a  number  that  aint been taken...then place  that  #  in  your  signature...thats it


looking  forward to  seeing  the  piece...take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

:bong:
come to think of it... i've not yet posted a pic of any bongo...
& i joined when this was all new n stuff...
maybe i'll look into the past and see what i posted..
BIU- :bong1:


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

HOLY SWISS CHEESE!!!!
-----
"TOA #610
Chatnoir#550
FLAFunk #88
Karmacat #764
Slomo77 #614
Lyfr #71
Bella420 #067
Sir_tokie #013
THE BROTHER'S GRUNT #420
Puffin Afatty #007
4u2smoke #123
Ishnish #042
Piperson #1
nOob grower #69
Dubbaman #666
Larnek #1138
Pussum #212
Allgrownup #008
Juicebox #251"
-----
EDIT:  I'm number 12!!   right after you, 4u2sm0ke!!

EDIT2:  And again in posts 26 & 27..!!   what are the odds..???  then... now...  ??  it must have been that long sense i've been up this late and drinking but not passed out drunk...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Good  Morning  BHC...:bong:

*Mike*...Glad  to  seee ya  stop  by..hope  all  is  well  with  you.

*sexytricks*....wanna  join  the  best  club.?..well  next  to  the  "female group"  of coarse..

*duck*...you  doing  any  *Duck  *hunting?  

*mojave*..*Hampster*..*ozzy*..*smokemom*....Here:bong1:

*UKgirl  *:heart: Just  woke ya  up :hubba: loaded  a special  one just 4u  :bong1:   Now  come and  Wake and Bake!!!!



:bong:   good  day for  watching  the  tube...:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :bong:
> come to think of it... i've not yet posted a pic of any bongo...
> & i joined when this was all new n stuff...
> maybe i'll look into the past and see what i posted..
> BIU- :bong1:


 


Hello  Ishnish...If  I remember  correctly...we  had  our  Bongs  in  the Avater...are  ya sure  thats  not  where  ya  posted  it?  I  know  a  few  members  that  did it  like  that  and  have  since  changed they Avy...ya  can  allways  share another  pic  with  us:rofl:  if  ya want  too..   And  halloween is  over  stop  mooning  me  with that scare  crow:giggle:


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

better?

EDIT:  :bong:  :bong1:  :bong2:  :bong3:  ?

EDIT2:   :BIU:  ?????    :48:  :69:  ?   :420:  ?

EDIT3:    see where i'm going with this??


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

now that avatar is just straight misleading...

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> welcome to the club..:bong:
> 
> *2Dog*...He  dont  have to  approve  you.:doh:.just  add  ya  to the list...You  do  need to  post  a pic  of  your  Bong...and chose  a  number  that  aint been taken...then place  that  #  in  your  signature...




*4u2sm0ke:ciao:  *2Dog has posted her pic and number  many posts ago. I thinks she is smoking some good weed and just found the group memberships. She has been a member on the list for some while already. Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: :bong: How about something Different to smoke some Misty X Blue Moonshin
> 
> A few clones I took this morning Misty blue moonshine and purple Frosting


 


Wow...sorry I missed this *ozzy*...looking great my friend...looking forward to the smoke report:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

Morning BHCers time to Have A Sunday Morning Wake N Bake :bong::bong::bong1::bong2:

:48: MojaveMama sorry to hear about your glass, hope that is all that is wrong.

Hey Ham, The last time I was In a hotel room on Halloween at 2 am a knock on the door it was a "treat looking for trick".

4u that avatar make me think you need a Headshrinker. Not 1 of those PHD's hanging on the wall either. :laugh:

:bong1::48::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> duck...you doing any Duck hunting?



Yep but I am a better goose caller than a duck caller.

Back to practice:bongin: for the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 1, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :bong:

and have a great  birthday 4u :heart:

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

ozzy....


Im  to  sexy  for  my  shirt...lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC :bong:*
> 
> *and have a great birthday 4u :heart:*


 

Glad  to  see ya  stop  in  sweety....Thanks  and rolled  for  you:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ozzy....
> 
> 
> Im  to  sexy  for  my  shirt...lol



*4u2sm0ke* after seeing some of your pics

Maybe more like..._Im to sexy for my hair_....:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

Here on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

4u the birthday boy is :cry: cause he can't play with his favorite toy UK

:bong1::bong1: to a long life for you 4u :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

:ciao:  *ozzy*...Im  playing  with  my  toy  now 


here :48: stay  high  all day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Glad to see ya stop in sweety....Thanks and rolled for you:48:


 

*Thanks just had to drop in and pick up that joint ya made  it was real good :hubba:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there *mojavemama* :ciao: 

Due to your experience I just ordered an extra whip, heater cover, and a down stem that will attach to my bong. If you have a bong get the down stem then it becomes hands free again


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *4u2sm0ke:ciao: *2Dog has posted her pic and number many posts ago. I thinks she is smoking some good weed and just found the group memberships. She has been a member on the list for some while already. Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


 

lol I posted my bong and # somewhere but never found the group ap button..so I guess  Im good...yay  :bong1: :yay: 


#59860


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hang in there 2dog... I think I completed ALL the necessary steps... and my new bong came in the mail today! But, I'm not on the list either... I think PCduck is all tied up in D.T.L. (pcDuckworks Trichome Lab  ) And if yer a bit stinky we'll just call over the mobile groomer 2dog!
> 
> Halloween BONG time... Toke it UP! :bong:
> 
> ...


 
well right now I reak of PK bud Im sure you guys wont mind and all smell simirlarly danky hehe. :bongin: I wear honeysuckle oil so I almost always smell like flowers. or bud . lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

sniff  sniff   *2Dog*.....smells  fine  to  me:hubba:   okay  you  can  stay:rofl:


Glad  to  have ya...here :bong1:  loaded  some  fresh  Purple frosting  in  4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

<<<<<<<<<  okay  hows this  one



this  is  real  me  too...



:rofl:


*ozzy*...its  my  party  and  ill  cry  if  I want to..cry  if  I want too


*Duck*...see   Im  to  sexy  for  my  shirt..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

I  better  watch out...Holiday season  allways  gets  me  into  trouble :rofl:


Ill  be  good  though  *Hick*....well  Ill  try :48:



BIU   *EVERYONE *:bong:   IM  now  leagle  to  be  on  here  (18):lama:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

oh my 4u trying to make ur lady crazy or what? nice pic.:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh my 4u trying to make ur lady crazy or what? nice pic.:bong:


 

haha  *2Dog*....I  know  shes  crazy  about  me. ..as  I  am  of  her. ..so  Ill  keep  makeing  her  crazy...shes  My  girl  and  we all  know  huh?  as  I  am  hers...Have  a great  Day  my  friend:48:


take care and be safe...:bolt::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

I cant wait for you guys to move together.... nice couple.:bong: :heart:  so romantic....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol I posted my bong and # somewhere but never found the group ap button..so I guess  Im good...yay  :bong1: :yay:
> 
> 
> #59860





2Dog you already have a BHC member number that you picked. The list of numbers are on the 2nd post of this thread.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad to see everything is good and you are a full fledged member 2dog....my plane is getting ready to taxi for takeoff...I better turn my blackberry off before I get in trouble.....bong it up bhc....I am about to get high but not the kind of high I am craving...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

but it will be soon HL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Im  smokeing  this  session  for  you  *Hamster*....Have  a  safe  flight  and  say  hello  to  wifey  :bong:

*duck*....is  2Dog  messing  with  ya?..lol    

Lets  see  whats on the  TV.....oh   just  things  I  aint  talking  about:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Heres one of my  presents i  got from  My  girl ( thanks  sweety  kiss..kiss ) for  My  Hash  smokeing....what ya  think  im  doing 2Day..*2Dog*..lol..  had  to  throw  that  in....and  some  green  fpor the  page ..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *ozzy*...Im playing with my toy now
> 
> 
> here :48: stay high all day


 
You sick puppy

Hope you are only cheating with, Mary Jane Wana:hubba: 

:48: back at you.4u

On table for all:bong1: :bongin: :tokie: :joint4:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

nice that is a beautiful piece!!!:bong2: 



BHC  #59860


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

I  see ya  down there  *hamster  *and  The  plain  is  going  to  divert  if  ya  dont  turn  off  that  BlackBarry..:hitchair:   your  Bong  aint  far  now...hang  tight..I  wont  smoke all  the  weed..:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

Time to see whats on the idiot box :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC~!

Whassup?   Happy Bday 4u2...   I'm on the edge of my seat watching some FORBIDDEN TOPIC on the tube...  Need to hit about 10 bong hits to ease my nerves...  

Bday HITS 4u & EVERYONE...

:bong: :bong2: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bong1: :bongin: :bong: :bong2: :bong:​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

BIU Break:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :48: :joint4: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!  After a few emotional days, I am back.  Halloween is behind us, and I have a huge stockpile of chocolate!  Life is good.

Happy Bday 4u, I love the av, hawt!!

BIU, PIU, JIU, VIU, whatever your fav method is.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 1, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

have you landed yet hamster or you :fly: of a diffrent kind by now ?

time for a quick :bong: and :48:before uniforms need ironing :spit:but that means the  kids back in school tomorrow :woohoo: 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday 4u*

Many happy returns of the Day!

:fid: :fid: 



:bong: :bong:   :tokie: :tokie:  :bong: :bong: 

:banana:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Bonging Day 4u2sm0ke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey BHCers It practice time Let's Go Duck :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bong2:

Hanging around waiting on y'll:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

Here on the :20 :bong2::bong2:

Here ya go Ozzy :bong1:


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

Good evening BHC form New Jersey...finally...all kinds of delays at the airports because Obama flew in to campaign for our governor one more time....so we got delayed like 3 times...but I am home now, hve taken one small hit off the bong and they Chinese food has arrived....my cats are great but my plants are not...but that's for later... I gotta smoke some dankness and munch and get knee deep in some Chinese food....Happy Birthday 4u.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

Celebrating 4U's birthday with a few big ol' bowls of Purple Frosting! 
I want to know if 4U had a good time with all that manscaping---how was the wax job? Heck of a thing to endure on your birthday, 4U! I'm wincing....<G>
YEOUCH!  So THAT's what you've been doing in your shed? Shedding all the hair? 

Now if we only knew what Chef's wife was REALLY doing in the dishwasher....<G>

Good to see you smiling again, SM! 

pc, pass the vape---i'm back to bonging it up again, and choke; choke; choke!

dos, 'forbidden topics' sounds so racy. but i suppose you really mean ****ball, right?

Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 1, 2009)

Ham, welcome back!  I know that first hit had to be pure Nirvana!


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ham, welcome back!  I know that first hit had to be pure Nirvana!



It was nice...but I took just a very small hit because I don't want to be nonfunctional till a lil later....  Gotta get some stuff unpacked and get things ready for work in the am...then we will kick it up a notch and pack a fat bowl....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

:bongin: anyone seen spears think he is passed out in pot?



BHC # 59860


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is the vape(hands mm the whip and :bong1 mm set at 12:00 so get a good rip. Bonging through the vape is great. You can take massive hits and hold it in forever.. I ordered spare parts of everything but the pick. Surely would not know what to do without it now


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> :bongin: anyone seen spears think he is passed out in pot?
> 
> 
> 
> BHC # 59860



He's alive...I hve spoken to him and he is alive.....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

and stoned lol....this will make our soa talks even more interesting...


BHC # 59860  :bong:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Evenin' Everyone...

Stopped by for a quick bong...   glad you made it home Hamster...  finally.   Chinese takeout and a bong makes for a very nice evening...   Have a good one y'all as they like to say down yonder here...



Peace!:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

38f right now and still dark but suppose to get to mid 50's and sunny


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy *4:20* Seattle :ciao: :bong2::bong2:

1..2...3....BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 2, 2009)

good morn bhc. well im taking the day and doing no more than i have to. its only going to be 52f and cloudy, gloomy so im going to trim some buds and put them in jars and get high and watch some tv. the wife gets off at noon so i might meet her somewhere for lunch, i think that would be nice.   happy belated b- day 4u, heres a big chunk of lemon haze for ya . sm, your guy really does have a horseshoe on his head huh,  have a great day everyone, ill stop by later, lets biu


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

High All!  It's gonna be mid 70's today, our gift for enduring this blast furnace of a summer. I'll stop by later, too. 

Astro, good to see you! Hope you get that lunch out with your wife.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

:bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

TRhanks  everyone  for the  Birthday  cheers.  :48:

*duck*...you  are  up  early  this morning to  share  my 420..Have  a great  day..

gonna  be  50  and  dry  today..Male  chamber  is  running  and  we  are  officially  in  the GROW:yay:

take  care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!  After a few emotional days, I am back.  Halloween is behind us, and I have a huge stockpile of chocolate!  Life is good.
> 
> Happy Bday 4u, I love the av, hawt!!
> 
> MOM.....geeze now I'm going to have to draw friggin pimples on ya


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC  :bong:
> 
> TRhanks  everyone  for the  Birthday  cheers.  :48:
> 
> ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 2, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC

painterdude :ciao:

4u :heart: get that avatar down :hitchair:now all the ladys now what i enjoy in that shed of yours so much 

mojave ,.tc ,,mom ,,2dog ,goodmorning to you ladies 

ozzy astro buddy hammy duck ,dos oh and chris goodmorning to you gents 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao: Hope all you BHCers are have a great start to the week.

:48: UK :heart: remember we keep it in the open 4u will never figure us out:aok::48:

P-dude If you give SmokinMom pimples will the make her TeenSmokinMom:laugh: 

Duck the weather is about the same here. You having any luck on the wings?

MojaveMama wish I had your temp. My dream place to live would have High temps 75* max. and Lows 60* max with legal Marijuana


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2009)

....how about Smoking Teenie Bopper with pimples?

.....waving at ya UKbabe....enjoy your day...

and hi to all you freaks......Hick I know you're bummed, I feel for you, OK?

...mojave....love the new avitar....sorry about your 'vape'.....

...hi tc, are you experiencing sun shine today?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 2, 2009)

Above the fog will be sunshine.....
should burn off about noon, I hope.

Have great day every single one of you members of the BHC!


----------



## 420benny (Nov 2, 2009)

Good mornin! I am waiting on the fog lifting myself. Can you believe I gardened in my tee shirt this weekend? Yup, both days. Planted garlic, cleaned up some beds, picked peas, lettuce and beets. Going to be 70 by Thursday. Got to try satori for the first time last night. Now I see what all the fuss is about. Very tasty and stoney bud. I am in heaven. The best tops filled a half gal. jar. I am all set for long winter nights. I gave my honey a bud for her night time toke. Wiped her out. She got bedlock, lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

No pimples for me thanks.  And no wrinkles either.  :giggle: 

Man, I love my Mondays.  Can smoke up and no ones around to bother me.  

SIU!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2: 

*Ozzy* We are having a problem here on those wings..Grilling and eating faster than we can harvest them. Sure hope to get a few ahead for Thanksgiving

*Astrobud* how was lunch with the wife?

*SmokinMom* Smoke as much as you want..nobody is watching, then take a nap

*painterdude* From the few pictures I have had the pleasure of seeing ofSmokinMom, she has no pimples, no wrinkles and nice set of :bong1: :bong1: or at least one if she is not to scared to bring it out:rofl:

*4u2sm0ke* I am :stoned:

*tcbud* there is always sunshine above you 

*420Benny* I was also in my garden in a tee shirt till the light went out and I had to quit working in my grow room.:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 2, 2009)

Funny, duck! Indoors doesn't count, but if it makes you happy, then I am all for it. lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

I am for any time and temp that you can where a tee shirt 420Benny


----------



## 420benny (Nov 2, 2009)

I am with you duck. benny has so many tee shirts, he needed a second dresser. True story.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Smoked some yummy hash earlier and I am still  :stoned:   But I just wanna :hubba: 

It would be brownie time if it weren't for the orchestra concert tonight...maybe after.  

Hope everyone here had super duper daze.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

I practiced with you a few hours ago...I'll have to catch up later on.  Wanna join me then ducky?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

I sure will. Give me a shout and we will yahoooooooooo



till then BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *misterizing*.....i  see  ya  




Im  practiceig  here  too :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

practice is good  :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> practice is good  :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
Practice makes perfect they say.  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

They also say

_"Nobody is perfect"_ so I better keep practicing:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> They also say
> 
> _"Nobody is perfect"_ so I better keep practicing:bong2::bong2:


 
:rofl:  Yes they do say that.

Now I'm totally confused.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah...well  Im still  practiceing..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

I practiced so much I missed my 4:20 :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  I want what you've been smokin ducky.  LOL.

I'm still high from the hash earlier.    Wonder if I'll still be high come concert time.  Might be a good thing, a bunch of youngers screeching on their new violins and cellos.   :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Might have to stick some cotton in my ears.  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *Mom*...I  think  *ducks  *smokeing  this  kick  butt  PURPLE  bud  as  I  am...WOW!!!!


:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

> Wonder if I'll still be high come concert time. Might be a good thing, a bunch of youngers screeching on their new violins and cellos.



There is no way I would even attempt that without having a glow going


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

How come its not purple?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you say wow again...gets better each day


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There is no way I would even attempt that without having a glow going


 
You might be able to convince me duck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How come its not purple?




:confused2: IDK....Maybe night time temps did not get low enough :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow is right.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much convincing here...I would need to be:rofl:

Me and violins don't mix:laugh:especially young violinists :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I would rather watch fingernails scraping a chalk board


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a new cellest who thinks he's just the bomb.  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh  come  now...Yall  would love  My  oldest  she  is  16...been  playN  Violin  since  she  was 6...I  have  to  addmit  duck  new  ones  are  not  pleasant..lol..But  My  Girl  has  earned  her  way  to  the  symphony and  schollerships(sp) for  collage...and  My  second  Girls  been  playing  the  flute  now  for  5 yrs...I  must  say  They  sound  great  at  christmas  time....okay  nuff  type..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Oh come now...Yall would love My oldest she is 16...been playN Violin since she was 6...I have to addmit duck new ones are not pleasant..lol..But My Girl has earned her way to the symphony and schollerships(sp) for collage...and My second Girls been playing the flute now for 5 yrs.


 
That's awesome for your girls.  Try and think back to that beginning year.  Oh lucky me.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have a new cellest who thinks he's just the bomb.  :giggle:



At least he picked a instrument that is a lower pitch UMmm There has been a few famous cellist right?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Tell me about it 4u2sm0ke my one sister is a music teacher...Oh the variety of sounds that can come out of a beginner:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

yo yo ma...lmfao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

I  was  there  *Mom*...but  I  had  the  Luxury  of  takeing  her  to  the classes  as  I  smoked  my  :bong:   and  yes  I  would  have  loved  to  wrap  the  flute  a  few  times  early..lol..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Tell me about it 4u2sm0ke my one sister is a music teacher...Oh the variety of sounds that can come out of a beginner:rofl:


 


Not  just  that  how  about all  the  strings  broken:rofl:   $$$$$   adds  up..lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I was there *Mom*...but I had the Luxury of takeing her to the classes as I smoked my :bong: and yes I would have loved to wrap the flute a few times early..lol..


 
That song from the 80s keeps popping into my head.  I Will Survive...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my... the hour and hours of practicing scales :rofl: not even a song just notes on a scale:rofl: It should be called endurance


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

heres  what  inspired  My  little  girl  ...all  strings  are  reprasented  and  these  Girls  ROCK!!!!   took  Jazz  to  see  them  6 yrs  ago  Seattle..


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUXWQI5pJIs&feature=PlayList&p=79D35E25BDDAA3AF&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

here on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Oh my... the hour and hours of practicing scales :rofl: not even a song just notes on a scale:rofl: It should be called endurance


 
I don't think we can even call them notes at this point.  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> here on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


 


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

> I don't think we can even call them notes at this point.



I got some ear plugs around here some place..If you need them:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahahaha, I think I have some of those laying aound here somewhere.  Much better then those damn cotton balls..   :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:


 
1/2 a brownie down the hatch.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

> 1/2 a brownie down the hatch.



Where's my brownie?:cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Where's my brownie?:cry:


 
Have 3 my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

wow thanks SmokinMom, now I can share with my friends.....care for a brownie 4u2sm0ke?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Funny story guys-

My 5 yr old is in his 1st year of eal school, kindergarten.  In his class the kids all get behavior folders that is color coded for the day based on how they acted.  Well the 1st 2 months of the year he's gotten 1/2 greens (good days) and the other 1/2 have neen yellow or oranges.  Yellow means multiple warnings and orange means time out in class.  3 weeks ago he slipped on the wet steps going into the school on a rainy morning.  He fell and hit his head.  After a few tears he was okay.  But the weirdest thing happend.  He got nothing but greens for the last 3 weeks!!  We'd joke and ask if the fall knocked some sense into him.  He'd answer by saying it knocked good behavior into him.   

Today I picked him up from school and I could tell he was upset.  He said he got a yellow for the day.  I asked why and he said for kissing kids in his class.  He said he was playing the Kissing Zombie.  I had to look away to keep from laughing.  :rofl:   I tried to keep a straight face.  It was killing me...

Kids are so funny.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2009)

Very funny SM...the Kissing Zombie huh? I wish I was that smooth when I was 5.....  If I was not married I might go out tonight and try that one at the local gin mill.....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

very cute story better watch him he already likes the ladies :hubba: ! ok guys I am going to post correctly with the right bong pic and BHC # yay!!

BHC# 909 :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 2, 2009)

BIU here in the NorthState, on the 4:20...or dang close.

Care to join me BHC?


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2009)

I can now join you in that bong tc....feels great to be back home....BIU


----------



## tcbud (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds good Hampster, you sure were gone a long time.....

Do the bong hits go down easier or harder after abstainance?

Im up for a few more, got some NothernLights here I would love to share with you.....then I got dinner to contemplate and make it to the plate.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2009)

They go down nice and smooth....and that was the first vacation I hve ever taken where 8 days felt like a month..they usually fly by....I'll take some of that NL...thanks...I hve to start dinner myself soon....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 2, 2009)

What you making Mr von Budmeister.....

I am just re-heating a dinner I made a few days ago....

Chili Relano Cassrole, with shredded letuce and fresh tomato salsa, the husband will have some shrimp on his lettuce and tomatoe, and call it shrimp salad.  I might open a can of Refries to go with it.  All I really have to do, is make the salsa and shred the lettuce.....easily done with a couple more hits....

Starting to get dark here already, not even 5pm and the sun is down....dang.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2009)

Salisbury Steaks and pasta....mmmmm

It got dark here at 5ish too...very depressing...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

tcbud, your snake av looks like a labia to me.  :giggle: 

That brownie fixed me up good, kicked in about concert time.  

Anyone still practicing?  Here we go.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

smokingmom that sure dont look like my labia lmao!! :holysheep: :spit: :rofl: :confused2: :huh: :giggle: :shocked:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

SM, yours is BLUE???? <G>


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> tcbud, your snake av looks like a labia to me.  :giggle:
> 
> That brownie fixed me up good, kicked in about concert time.
> 
> Anyone still practicing?  Here we go.




Me too, Mom!   I think it's some Freudism subconscious thing... lol...     



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> SM, yours is BLUE???? <G>



:rofl: 


So you survived the orchestra Mom?   Hopefully everyone was relatively tuned up...    Nice story earlier about the yellow for the day...   What an offense...  I'd take a yellow anyday for that...

I'm practicing with all my new glass smoking implements...  I just freshened up the bong and put some ice down inside...

BONG it UP~!:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

does it bite?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to know I'm not the only one.  :rofl: 

Wonder if after a 24 hour session if it would turn blue.  

:giggle: 

Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

least your man could do is ice it...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey dos!  Man, they did like 10 songs and each one sounded like the song before it.  I was glad to get out of there!!!  It was all 6th graders, beginners.  

There were 2 bass players.  A boy and a girl.  The girl was dwarfed by the instrument.  Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> least your man could do is ice it...lol


 
:spit: hahahahahhahahha.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, ice, ice, baby.....<G>

Hey Painter---Waving at you down there! How about a picture??? Got one to share with your fan club?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2009)

mojavibabe.....didn't know I had a fan club....but....hick actually told me he enjoys my stuff....OK, here is a hard working, underpaid, probably abused and eventually fired Mexican/American named Alfredo


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2009)

here is my friend's fourteen foot G13 whatever....it is still growing, started flowering in Septemger.....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 3, 2009)

tc.....this is for the new grandkid


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

wow. i'm loving the drawings, painter. 

and that g13 is something else! what's the tallest pot plant on record, anyone know?

sorry i have no caps. trimmings stuck under keys. keyboard needs a good blowjob. but i used up all the compressed air on dusting indoor tree branches and mouth blows aren't doing a thing for the sticky keys.

whoa, i just toked on a little tiny bit of bubble hash and i'm so ripped i don't think i can sit up much longer. i think i need a seat belt in this chair! gosh it's only been a couple decades since i've tasted hash. ohhhh, mannnn, this is grrrrrreat.............ahhhhh...............whew.................g'night.
i really can't sit up.

love the drawings, p'dude! the mexican man reminds me of the song, 'deportee.' sad...

catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> whoa, i just toked on a little tiny bit of bubble hash and i'm so ripped i don't think i can sit up much longer. i think i need a seat belt in this chair! gosh it's only been a couple decades since i've tasted hash. ohhhh, mannnn, this is grrrrrreat.............ahhhhh...............whew.................g'night.
> i really can't sit up.


 
:giggle: That's exactly how I was feelin earlier.  Took me a while to come back around.  

Man this is some crappy beer.  Still on this horrible fat tire crap.  I don't think I could even pay anyone to take it!!!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 3, 2009)

good morn bhc. well i had a nice lunch with the wife however i should stay out of ollies cheap store. i spent 1200 bucks on some new flooring (pergo) so i guess i have some work to do this week. have a great day all.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

 sunny and 37f by this afternoon in the low 50's

*Happy Birthday SmokinMom*


BIU BHC :bong2: 2 for Tuesday:bong2: and don't forget to vote:bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Goodmorning BHC 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SM,,hope you have a wonderful day :yay:
here share a :48: with me *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*PAINTERDUDE awesome drawings    and how did the wifes tests go ?

4u almost time to wake n bake 

TC and mojave :ciao: 
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

:bong:


Happy  Birthday  *Mom*...:48:


50f  and  no  rain...


*ukgirl*....Kiss kiss


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

:48:Happy B-Day SmokinMom Hope you have a great Day:48:
UK we'll keep SM between us and blow her away or leave her sleeping in the corner of the BHC.:48: 

No joking, keep on toking BIU BHCers.:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey thanks guys.  The big four-oh today.  Not been looking forward to it, no offense to those of you already there.  

Hopefully the lady that cleans my house will actually come today, she's had to work overtime at her 'real' job the last 3 times.  While I am glad for her, my could sure use a good cleaning..lol.

BIU.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

Glad my new avi made a hit. Seemed time for a change, my "lips" were getting chapped.  Make what you will of that statement.

Gonna BIU and stay high all day......I may be passed out by noon, I am gonna try to keep a buzz going......no plans cept hitting the RV and finishing it up..........got to have it ready, I feel a trip in my viens.

Thank you painter, very cool baby portrait.  We went into Costco the other day, there was a rocking horse, that made neighing sounds and clip clop sounds when you pressed it's ears, well the husband had to have it for the new grandbaby......the smile that thing gets every time he presses it's ear, is worth every cent....I think I should get him one to keep.  I think his criteria for a good present is that it makes noise.....I get that.

Again *Have a Happy Birthday SM*.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Sm, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Glad my new avi made a hit. Seemed time for a change, my "lips" were getting chapped. Make what you will of that statement.


 
:spit: Too funny tcbud.  

DAMN!  That cleaning lady is FIRED!!!  She used to be very dependable.  Dunno what happened.  Oh well.  No way in hell am I cleaning on my bday tho.  I'll put the kids to work when they get home from school.  Screw the labor laws.  :giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

Good help is hard to find, or is that Hard Help is good to find?  I dont know....the memory goes first I heard SM.  Maybe a nice hardbody Male house keeper...?

Bongin' it up here with you 4u!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks  *tcbud*...:bong:


and  back  2U..:bong1:


and  loaded  :bong1:for the  next  one  who  feels  the  need


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

okay...too  late:bong: 



:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

As soon as the smoke/fog clears, dont mind if I do.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Ozzy here for a practice session :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::joint::ccc:

Hey StoneyBud I see you :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

Hit  it  again  *tc*....:bong:


and  here  *ozzy*..:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Back at you 4u:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> here is my friend's fourteen foot G13 whatever....it is still growing, started flowering in Septemger.....


 



:ciao:   *painterdude*...Tell  him  be  carefull  on that  ladder..:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *Azores, Portugal*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

*mojave*....clear  your  PM Box...been  tryN  to  send  ya...:48:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 3, 2009)

Happy B-Day SM! I passed 40 a loooong time ago and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone~!:ciao:

:bong:Happy Birthday Smokin Mom~!:banana:​
Bong it up for SM's Bday~!:bong:
..............:bong2: ...........................................:bongin:.......................:bong2:...............................:bongin:......................:bong1:...............:bongin:.........:bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

Staying Bombed all day to CELEBRATE with SM!

Got some fresh hardly cured Blueberry for you all....this stuff *wont even* put you to sleep, just confuse the heck out of you.....

BIU BHC


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Not going to touch the bubble hash today, not going to touch the bubble hash today, not going to.....

I'm celebrating your birthday with CHOCOLATE, SM! 

And yes, my inbox is cleaned out. Sorry, 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day SM! I passed 40 a loooong time ago and I don't miss it at all.


 



You  OLD Fart:rofl:  Looooooooooooooong   Ago   huh?  :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Staying Bombed all day to CELEBRATE with SM!
> 
> Got some fresh hardly cured Blueberry for you all....this stuff *wont even* put you to sleep, just confuse the heck out of you.....
> 
> BIU BHC


 

Thanks  *tc*....

:bong:


what?.......

.......................where am I...........


.........:stoned:...............

...............................................And  who  moved  my  chair?.............

:stoned:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl*:heart:...:bong:   

here:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks 4u 

you know how i like you smoking the :48:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

BIU til the smoke runs out your ears:bong::bong1::bong2::bong::bongin::48::ccc: :joint:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

Look there is 4u and Uk, arent they cute.....such a good looking couple....

BIU....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

UKgirl got here and :48: with 4u and he when to hide in the shead. 4u you gotta get use to the :tokie: or UK will abuse you


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

HIya....


Well I"m all loaded up and it's 4:20...   

Cheers~!:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

It's only 4:02 here, but I think I got the numbers mixed up.....back in a few.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

Quick, on the 4:20 PST.....

join in SM, Happy Birthday!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Ozzy here for the :20  :bong::bong::bong::bong:

Loaded and waiting on y'll:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

:48:eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*GOODEVENING BHC 
ozzy ,,hold this :48: its TC and 4u,S 420 :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Seattle :ciao: Happy 4:20 :bong2::bong2::bong2::vapeII:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2009)

*G'Night BHC*

It's been Fun.....

Passing the Bong to the next Member.....

Happy Birthday SM, I hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2009)

Night tc....sweet dreams...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys, thaks again for the well wishes.  

My family pretty much forgot my bday.  But the girl scout moms remembered, and after the meeting took me out for mexican food and margaritas.  They paid and everything.  It was awesome.  One of them even brought me a bag full of bath stuff from Mary Kay.  I can't afford that stuff so I hope I don't like it too much.  

Crappy day tho until the evening.  Found out my meds, with insurance is about $150 a month.  No way can we afford that.  One of the moms I was with tonight snagged me a few packs of samples to tide me over til I get it all squared away.  So nice to have great friends when your own family sucks, lol.

I survived turning 40, lookie here, still breathing.  Now wheres my beer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey SM:48:  Glad you had a little fun for your BDay:hitchair: Hubby and:hitchair: :hitchair: the Kids!! Forgetting Mom's B-day would get me shot. 

Call the Makers of the meds you are prescribed, Tell them your predictamont they have programs to help people that can not pay for the meds they need to live a normal life.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a great idea ozzy and I'll do just that.  Well not now but tomorrow.  I now have a several week supply.  

Found out if I didn't have insurance, it would run me about $640 a month.  No friggin way!  These pharmasutical companies should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Slightly overcast and 37f 


Happy 4:20 Seattle and the BHC :bong2::bong2:and a vape hit 2


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 


:holysheep: the price of your meds is atrocious over there in the USA ,, how can people afford to get better :spit:

wake n bake time 4u :heart:

ok time to :bolt: need more decorating supplies :doh:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Whatcha decorating,ukgirl?

Not as worried about the meds as I was.  Hubs is eligible for a pogram thru his work and if we do the mail order thing its 3 months of meds for the price of 2.  And if we select a different insurance plan (theres 3 to chose from) we can pay an additional ammt each month and all meds will be conciderably cheaper.  Shew!!  I was really worried and freaking out yesterday.  The lady who brought me the samples of my meds said that it's important I dont get stressed.  Hmmmm, how the hell do I do that?   

Hubs is working from home today so no wake-n-bakes.  I do have a few errands to run later.  

Have great daze everyone!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

Special good morning to those with Green Lights below those green dots!

Glad to hear you survived the Bday *SM*, *Duck* sounds like it is cooling way down where your at! *UK*, what you decorating?

BIU everyone....Ima gonna wait a couple more hours....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Morning All hope you are feeling good today.

BIU life is to short to stress over the simple things
:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

> The lady who brought me the samples of my meds said that it's important I dont get stressed. Hmmmm, how the hell do I do that?




mmmmm:confused2:.... BIU maybe?   :rofl:

Try a vape SM... does not smell like weed and you can do massive bong hits without exploding.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning All hope you are feeling good today.
> 
> BIU life is to short to stress over the simple things
> :bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::ccc:



:yeahthat::goodposting:


Hi Ozzy:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm, I just might.  Been saving my pennies for something that looks like it's gonna fall thru anyways.  Maybe I'll treat myself for xmas.

My house smells like coffee.  Not a smell I am familiar with at all.  Its kind of warm and soothing, in a strange way.  :laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey *duck* y'll passed the gaming. You ready to hit the tables?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

> Hmm, I just might. Been saving my pennies for something that looks like it's gonna fall thru anyways. Maybe I'll treat myself for xmas.



A Da Buddha is a real nice treat I love it. People come over and the place does not even smell like weed and this is from smokers. Plus they have a referral program....Waiting on my downstem now in order to make bonging easier


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

My house smells llike a bag of marijuana that is getting smoked. Wait a minute it is , it is.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

*Ozzy* They should have made it statewide instead of just a few downtrodden cities. ...But that is just IMO :laugh:...not much of a gambler here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


today  50f  and  dry....Gonna  do  some  outside  work  get  it  ready  for the  snow...smokeing on  some  Crystal  Hash  this  morning  with  My  Hash  Pipe..which  I  lOve  BTW..*UKgirl   *:heartkiss kiss) also  makeing  some  Bubba Kush  Hash  today.:stoned:  loveing  this  Hash..:giggle:


*Duck*...Just  put  a  Bubba in  flower..cant  wait  to see her  finish..didnt  do  well  with  outdoors  but  sure  to  get  some  killer  Hash..:aok:

*tcbud*...waveing  at  you  girl  :ciao:

*mom*..*ozzy*..*Hamster*..and  the  Rest  of  you  Kats..:48:

Enjoy  your  Day


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

My consumption has gone way down since bong/vaping. I cannot smoke as much through vape as I can through just firing up a bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Uh oh.  Well my already low tolerance has dipped down even further now with those damn meds I'm on.  Maybe a vape wouldn't be a good idea after all ..:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* That is unfortunate that the outdoor grow could not come to completion. Now you have to wait another 50 some days to get Bubba Upped..


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Well my already low tolerance has dipped down even further now with those damn meds I'm on.  Maybe a vape wouldn't be a good idea after all ..:rofl:




One hit and you would be good to go for the whole day.:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

I know what you mean duck, Dog track open in early 90's and I still have not been. I play cards all the time, :rant:but can't smoke my "cigs" without getting arrested in public.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Speaking of cigs, how many of you actually smoke tobacco?

I quit a 2 pack a day habbit 12 yrs ago.  Sometimes I'll bum one when I get together with a particular old friend and it never fails, I end up puking that night at some point.    I'm sure the jello shots have nothing to do with it...lmfao!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

Same here Ozzy on the cigs. I thought drinking, smoking, and gambling all went together? They just want to do two of them and expect people to come.:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Speaking of cigs, how many of you actually smoke tobacco?
> 
> I quit a 2 pack a day habbit 12 yrs ago.  Sometimes I'll bum one when I get together with a particular old friend and it never fails, I end up puking that night at some point.    I'm sure the jello shots have nothing to do with it...lmfao!!



I don not smoke cigs or drink...just _*BIU *_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't smoke tabacco period, not even a blunt, I have tried blunts a time or 2, couldn't taste the weed so that was a waste as far as I concerned. Alcohol I can drink most into their grave.

I'm typing to much time to BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *4u2sm0ke* That is unfortunate that the outdoor grow could not come to completion. Now you have to wait another 50 some days to get Bubba Upped..


 


oh  im  makeing  Bubba  Hash  right  now..so  Ill  be  smokeing  in a day  or  so...the  only  thing  with  the  Hash  is  it  dont  stay  around  long..:rofl:



:bong::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *tcbud*..i  see you  down  there...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

Never had Bubba Hash *4u2sm0ke*

Vaping WWf2


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

*SM*, I used to smoke cigs......tried a blunt once after quiting, was not ready for it..and it was foul imo.

*Duck*, dont you find the vape more of an up high? I do.

See you down there I do.....hello *4u*....
Ima bongin now...got to get ready for a good puffin session on eliptical.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

*Duck*, do you cook with your leftover weed? I mean left over after your done vaping it?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

tcbud, you smoke before exercising?  Damn...lol.

One night I headed to the gym.  On my way I ate a mj brownie thinking it would hit about the time I was finishing up and I'd get a cool high along with the endorphins.  Well a friend called on my cell and I ended up talking with them, in the gym parking lot for about 20 mins.  I got off the phone and went inside.  Things were going just fine on the treadmill....then it hit.  I had to slow down, I was huffing and puffing and just said screw that.  I will never to that again....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

SM, one good hit, yes...not often, but I am still celebrating your Bday!  Let the party continue here.  I ate a peice of pizza once before I got on it, and well....that slowed me down!  Thot I was gonna puke actually.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

*tcbud* Depends on what strain I am vaping. Tried some Mazar x Afghan and all I wanted to do was sleep. The WWf2 is uppidty as is the Blueberry, Purple Bud, Purple Frosting, Durban Poison, Blush, and FUC. Bubba/Kush is not quite either not uppidty but not sleepy either, till you vape to much... I like the Bubba and the Purple Bud the best thru the vape so far. Still waiting on a AI and some other Sats


No I do not cook my vaped weed..just save to see how much I smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad someones celebrating.   

I sure as hell aint.

Damn bdays.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the BHC so*BIU* 

:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong2: :bong2: :48: :joint4: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

there is a path from my puter to my vape/bong.....I call it multi-tasking :rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

*Got five in Attendance........lets BIU*!

(the lack of smiley faces and bongs indicates I have dial up and am an impatient writer)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *painterdude*...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

I am with ya *tc*:bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 4, 2009)

belated birthday MOM.....forty huh?  Someone gave you Mary Kay stuff, that's stuff is incredibly expensive, wifey still has a distributor and can get stuff for her friends.....night cream is a biggie.....oh, and they have some pink stuff in a small tube that is just kickass for PIMPLES

the wifey had a bone densisty deficiency and one tablet once a month was going  to cost her about $140.....it's the medication that SALLY FIELDS pimps on the tube...

4u2.....the friend on the ladder just had knee surgery, no insurance, $3500 bucks up front....but I DID ASK FOR A PICTURE OF THE 14 FOOTER...

tc, mojavibabe, UKbabe.....I'm waving like an idiot at you girls and smiling and laughing at my Dog

ozzy.....are you north of Juction City....just thought I'd query this...

DUCKie-poo.....howdy friend


----------



## cubby (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey All, 
   Have'nt been around much lately (trying to expand my business in this economy.......).
   On to more pleasant topics. Finnished my NL garden, 5 plants in 5 gallon buckets outside produced 26 mason jars full of totally orgasmic weed. I'm gearing up for my indoor-over winter grow now. I just have'nt decided on a strain yet.
   SM, you seem unhappy about your birthday. I was never a big fan of birthdays or birthday parties untill my grand mother pulled me asside and said "as much as you dislike birthdays, enjoy each as if it were your last, because eventually it will be.
   Well, time to BIU and considder my lunch options. (I'm gonna' end up as big as a house....)


----------



## painterdude (Nov 4, 2009)

EVERYBODY.....mary kay has a Hand Scrub, feels like Concentrated Lava Soap in a tube.....cleaned my sticky not too goopy fingers with it....

.....and.....they also have some clear stuff in a small tube that is great for bug bites, like spiders or mosquitoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

cubby- maybe so.  Just kind of hard when most of your family forgets, especially on a big one like this.

It sucked so hard that Ive decided to just say 39.  Screw 40....lmao.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *painterdude*...
> 
> 4u2smOkeandsokeandsmokeandsmokeandsmokeandsmoke...and..smoke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Ozzy :confused2: Painterdude where is Juction City? Is it in WV?

Now back to the Bong :bong::bong1::bongin::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

Ozzy??? You are not in Kansas any more? :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Never have been either


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

Me neither and I did not sleep in a Holiday Inn either:rofl:


Happy 4:20  Tokyo Japan :bong2::bong2:


----------



## meds4me (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Everyne The Great and All Powerful MarP has given me permission for a glass banner for off site sales !!!!!!!!!!!!:holysheep:  

I should have it up ( like me as high as a >>>>>>) By December < hopefully sooner>. So BIU for MarP ! Thanks again MarP ! :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi people...thankful to be home and smoking a bowl...nice......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*GOODEVENING BHC 

BIU 

:stoned: :bong:  :joint: :bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, awesome meds4me!!

Hey ukgil and 2dog.  

Well lookie there- hubs came in after his dentist appt today with a 6 pk of my current fav beer, a chocolate indulgence cake, a bag of heath candy, a card that he signed in front of me (lol) and a single carnation.  Gotta give him credit and I swear I gave him no guilt.  

Beer time, then off to Pei Wei, my choice.

Rest assured, I will be tokin it up in approx 2.5 hrs.  Can anyone join me?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*ill join you Mom ,,,

are you sure your not high ,,,,you gave him no guilt ,hmmm,,or you  storing this one up for future refrence :giggle:

ok lets get the :bong: firing :bong: 

*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

It's funny- his mom came by and dropped off a bday card for me last night when my daughter and I were at Girl Scouts.  Then he realized what day it was.  So yea, no guilt from me...musta been his guilty conscious...lolol.

I was high earlier.  It wore off....looking forward to refueling in a few hours, glad to have the company ukgirl.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope Ill be here to smoke with u ladies..I am soo tired. getting up at 4:30 is rough on this stoner..I thought I was done next monday and my manager said thats not gonna happen...maybe Ill be done by the holidays.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*ohh i see 2 dog down there aswell ,,lets get the :bong: out again and light and pass:48: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*2dog just think of the $$$$$ makes it a little easier 

ok MOM and 2DOG  ,,tc or mojave are you about ??? 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

heres a bowl of pk uk hehe:bongin: :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Thanks 2dog and passing it on to SM ,,:48:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

UK have you seen that show where people people from different places trade houses for a week?  that would be fun to do...with a good person of course. wouldnt even have to fly with stuff if they both grew...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

hi fellow BHCers.  :ciao:  Its been awhile since I have been on MP.  Been busy with work and the family guy thing.  I hope everyone has stayed nice and stoned in my absence!  I know I have! :bong2:

Did I miss anying crazy?  Did anyone have big beautiful buds that impressed the hell out of everyone (stupid question I know!).  I think I need to go drool over the Bud pictures for a while...

happy smoking :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

Yoda, *IP* if you will, Welcome back!

Yes there were some killer gardens outdoor this summer.  There are some current indoor growers getting the fall grows going now too.

Ima gonna hit this bonga n call it a day BHC, ten minutes is the twenty!

Waving at 2Dog up there.....put those feet up and smoke a bowl...

*BIU* and Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

hey tc!! I am chilling and smoking...my dogs killed a rabbit..I dont know whos it was both my neighbores raise them...I hope no one knocks angry or tries to shoot my dog..If I knew whose it was I would pay for it...poor bunny.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

TY TC...its nice to be back.  I have been looking at the pictures and yes...there are some beautiful buds harvested this year!  I keep drooling on my keyboard!!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey tc!! I am chilling and smoking...my dogs killed a rabbit..I dont know whos it was both my neighbores raise them...I hope no one knocks angry or tries to shoot my dog..If I knew whose it was I would pay for it...poor bunny.



I used to think bunnies were cute and wondered how anyone could ever shoot one....until....they got into my garden and ate my broccoli!  Food for my family or a bunnies life...easy justification in my mind to have Thumper for dinner!
Sorry, a bit cruel I know...but man, bunnies can really tick you off if you are a gardener....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

I just hope it wasnt a pet...


----------



## astrobud (Nov 4, 2009)

hi bhc, well guys i bought my flooring last night and it still hasent laid itself down yet:doh: i guess ill have a busy weekend. i also bought some stuff from htg, a new genric vortex fan and a t5 setup for veg . so happy blated b-day sm, and i think one or two more had b-days as well. lets pass some of this super lemon haze around,:bong1:  this stuff is awesome:stoned: hey 2dog when i walked out of the house at 730 this morn there was 2 big roosters and 2 big ducks in the front yard breakfast for my chiuwawa dog(i dont know how to spell it) then the big white rooster was stalking me, if there out there in the morn ill take a pic but they need to stay at home.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea, I sure wish my floor would install itself as well!!!  I desperately need to rip up the lineoleum from 1980 and put down some tiling...but I would much rather just chill and smoke a :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to put down a wood floor...or a laminate. someday. hopefully next spring. maybe new carpet too. I have to decide if I want wood throught and what to do with the grow room floor.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi bhc, well guys i bought my flooring last night and it still hasent laid itself down yet:doh: i guess ill have a busy weekend. i also bought some stuff from htg, a new genric vortex fan and a t5 setup for veg . so happy blated b-day sm, and i think one or two more had b-days as well. lets pass some of this super lemon haze around,:bong1: this stuff is awesome:stoned: hey 2dog when i walked out of the house at 730 this morn there was 2 big roosters and 2 big ducks in the front yard breakfast for my chiuwawa dog(i dont know how to spell it) then the big white rooster was stalking me, if there out there in the morn ill take a pic but they need to stay at home.


 

I have chiweenies...they would love chasing roosters. they charge my grandmas donkeys...it is hilarious and the donkeys take off running..


----------



## astrobud (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, mine aint scared of nothin, she chased a rott down the street with its tail between the legs , that was funny. my dogs wont play with the critters for some reason tho. as for the floor, i got a great deal on some pergo, about half price:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

It's BIU time for the BHC 

:bong::bong1::bong2:::bongin::ccc::48::


:ciao:SM,MM & AB


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 4, 2009)

Intuitive, you can lay that flooring right over your old linoleum. No reason to take it up. You put down a spongy stuff under the flooring anyway, to help it "float." 

2Dog, I doubt it was a pet bunny. I mean, who would let a pet bunny run loose outside? It's automatic coyote bait and dog bait. 

BIU everyone!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

we just smoke a purple joint rolled in kief...hmmmmmm


----------



## astrobud (Nov 4, 2009)

mo mama has it right just go over the top of the old linol, cut off any ruff edges and good to go i wasnt always a motorcycle mech.its been a few years and my back is dreading it but it will be worth it.no more shop talk just pot talk, pass it on :joint:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2:



> I have to decide if I want wood throught and what to do with the grow room floor.



Do not put carpet..bad on spills and dirt. I put rubber roof on floor and 3" up the wall. No worry about spillage and easy to clean.

SmokinMom.....SmokinMom......SmokinMom. We all want to join ya:aok: I want brownies and hash to try too and some ice cream in case it is hot down there.


Happy 4:20 someplace to :stoned: to look:rofl:

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

Ozzy:cry: no 1 here to :48:with. 
:doh: Me know, me make the Voices Happy:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:
:yay:  Ozzy :fly:  now


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm here ozzman.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2009)

:yay:it Party time :48::48::48::48:

:doh: shouldn't have passed that many SM be asleep in the corner 

Ozzy gotta remember SM a lightweight :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2009)

Hahahaha yes.  But you'll remember when you hear me snoring in the corner.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

42f and cloudy getting into the 60's and sunny


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I just hope it wasnt a pet...


 ..you may be responsible for the cancellation of Easter this year 2dog!.. :rofl:...

I just did a laminate floor in the kitchen.  _extremely_ easy application ..before 'n afters...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*ohh very nice job on the floor and cabinets  HICK ,,,and i just love your stove  

and on that note ,,goodmorning BHC :bong:

2dog ,we used to have a programe like that ,,,wanna swap houses for a week or too 

4u goodmorning :hubba:

and everyone else :ciao: get your :bong:.s or :tokie: and lets BIU 

ohh and TC and SM im decorating the bedroom 

eace: 




*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice  Job  *Hick*...I  need  mine  done...ya  interested..I  can  get  ya high  all day...lol..


Hello  my  Love (*ukgirl*) and good morning  to  you  as well...


BHC...:ciao:


50f  today  and  sunny...Smoke it  up  everyone...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 5, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Intuitive, you can lay that flooring right over your old linoleum. No reason to take it up. You put down a spongy stuff under the flooring anyway, to help it "float."
> 
> 2Dog, I doubt it was a pet bunny. I mean, who would let a pet bunny run loose outside? It's automatic coyote bait and dog bait.
> 
> BIU everyone!


 
Tiling over linoleum?  That would be great!!!  But for some reason it just sounds too good to be true!


----------



## cubby (Nov 5, 2009)

:ciao: BHCers, 
    Colder than a bankers heart here this morning:doh: , 29 in the sun. The temps are supposed to go all the way up to 40 today.....WOOOHOOOOO. I actualy prefer the cold to heat, as long as it aint windy.
    Hick, your remodel turned out nice. Like UKgirl, I also like your stove:aok: . Is it a wood burner or a retro?
    Home repair and remodel must be in the air, I started repainting the main floor level of my house a few days ago. So far between the bong and the bottle I've completed the primming paint and have taken a break to decide on colors.
   So while I'm sitting around contimplating colors why don't you all pull up a chair and taste a little of this past summers NL:bong: :bong: :bong: . I think it's great but I like the heavy narcotic effect of a nice Indica. But just for a change I'm thinking I'll try a Sativia dom. strain for my over winter indoor grow. Any suggestions?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

*Cubby*, I got no suggestions, but good luck with the paint job....not sure, but I think I be painting soon myself.

*Benny*, Good mornin' I see you down there!

*Hick*, excellent upgrade on the kitchen....I used to cook on one of those stoves the actual wood kind.  Heated the cabin with the btu's.... Was that rock behind the stove real hard to do?  And...dang, another question, how bout the floor did you have to work on the flatness of it? I have been told that you have to have an extreemly flat floor to put that kind of floor down.....guess I should read a book, disreguard questions.... You shor did an excellent job!

*Good Morning UK, 4u and Duck....IP, SM, cubby, Mojave, Ozzy and Astro too*....and of course anyone else that reads these words.

Gonna rain here today, California style, lots of clouds not much wet.

Got that RV finished off yesterday, dang, it sparkles and is not packin a bit of excess weight....unlike me....lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2009)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, goodnight.

:watchplant:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

HICK....you are a bona fide redneck, what are you doing with a Hippie's stove in your kitchen?

Ive got one of those, mine is from the late 1800's but we don't use it for heat...great place to store tea, coffee, crackers and chips in the oven....and I've still got several of those 'whatchamacallits' that you can pick up the cast iron round burner plates with....need any?

Nice floor job and nice stone work around the stove....I bow to your clever craftsmanship....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

ozzy.....Junction City is North of Eugene, Oregon...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

Juction city...:ciao:  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ozzy.....Junction City is North of Eugene, Oregon...




:confused2: It is not in Kansas? :confused2:




:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 5, 2009)

Ozzy still trying to find Kansas now y'll tell me I looking for Oregon, No wonder I'm lost when out of the wood.


:bong::bong::bong: :bong::bong::bong: Me send you smoke signals

:48:eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

I beleive there is also a Junction City Colorado, and a couple in Califonia, I always wondered tho how they can call a place City when there is only 300 people living in or around the place...they get post office and zip code and tag on a "City" I guess....

Kansas is east of me, in case you need that info Ozzy.  Cant see past the tree line or ridge here...

BIU .....  Cloudy and not holding breath for the "rain".


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 5, 2009)

You gotta :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:
til your :fly: above the tree.

 TC you'm see'm smoke'm signals jet


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

Ozzy, If I try to focus, I think I see the neighbors got a fire goin'... and I be sending some back at you as soon as this burn pile gets lit.....I think fire season is over....

After bong....am more like stone floating not smilyguy flyin'......


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

MOM.....how close are you to Fort Hood?  Stay the ladeda away babe, there is bad bad karma coming down there.....7 dead and 12 wounded and one in custody and one on the loose....

Guns can be so nasty in crazy people's hands

Now they are saying two people on the loose....

FOX is so weird to listen to....they are suggesting a terrorists theory in lieu of some psycho military active duty guys losing it and not smoking enough GOOD dope......

and then FOX says we are not to EVEN consider our own military doing this....and I'm kinda leaning towards that theory

wait wait, the FBI is on it's way...and the number of victims is not clear now, it's UNCLEAR....and we could speculate that there's more

the director of communications, Miss Shine, talking for Coleen, Texas.....third shooter is NOW SHOOTING ON THE POST in a different location....hmmmm

I think I will take my morning meds along with another hit off the pipe/notabong

hey UKbabe, don't move to Texas or don't even go to Texas or you could always check out Austin....fun place, good food, good music

FOX is saying, one soldier gone bezerk, OK, two gone whacko, OK, but three killing US soldiers, gotta be a planned attack and maybe they aren't soldiers

Now it's seven dead and TWENTY wounded....

I gotta stop this crazy post.....pee-dude over and out


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

painterdude ,,hello :ciao: and no wasnt thinking of moving to texas  but the headlines sounds no worse then  the UK ones 

ok practising for 420 :bong::bong:

*


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 5, 2009)

Good Evenin' Everyone! 
I missed 420 in my time zone so I'm playing catchup...   :bong:

Have a good one...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*goodevening DOS 

and its a 420 somewhere again :bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..you may be responsible for the cancellation of Easter this year 2dog!.. :rofl:...
> 
> I just did a laminate floor in the kitchen.  _extremely_ easy application ..before 'n afters...


 

Oh I love that floor!!! I think between my dad bro and hubby we can do it I may buy some laminate with my tax return..I see people selling it on craigs all the time when they have overstock...or home depot...I will check around for good prices, do you mind me asking what yours cost a foot? love the oven but isnt it a pain to cook with wood? ....poor easter bunny.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh very nice job on the floor and cabinets HICK ,,,and i just love your stove  *
> 
> *and on that note ,,goodmorning BHC :bong:*
> 
> ...


 

thats sounds like so much fun!! ur man could meet u here and my house would be a love shack...lol...save some money on hotels right on...I live smack dab in the middle of california...so you could do so much stuff...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

OMG. There's something bad going on across the street from me. Swat team, sniffer dogs, a gazillion police cars, and my neighbors are on the curb sitting in a row in handcuffs. Only the two little kids are without cuffs. They had ladders and all sorts of equipment out....and the CSI people came, as well. 

I know the teenaged boy was dealing pot, but I never thought much about it. 
It's a lovely family, truly, just a joy to have as neighbors. The kids are so well mannered, sweet, intelligent and great students. The mom I absolutely adore. 

I can't imagine why there would be so much police power over a simple pot bust. Could they possibly have been making meth? I can't imagine it. They are lovely people, very nice home, well landscaped, well kept up. 

My heart is breaking to see my favorite little Halloween goblins out there on the sidewalk crying. My God, what can be going on there?  These are NOT trashy people. 

My hubby was totally flipping out when he saw the LEOs arrive with the dogs--he was certain they were coming to get my little grow. I am more grateful than ever that I came here to MP, and learned FIRST THING, to tell NO ONE about the grow. No one here knows at all, except my husband. That's it. 

But I can just imagine how scared my husband must have been to see all that go down. I was not there when it first happened--I had rolled to the store, so I came back when it was still all happening. The police would not let me go to the children to calm them. It's getting chilly now. I hope they let the kids get a jacket or something....this is unbearably sad.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

that is awful...I am sorry mm, poor babies. the cops should be getting them a jacket out of the house thats awful...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*ohh mojave i hope its nothing to bad ,,but sounds like an awful lot of trouble for just a bust ,,but im not familar on USA laws ,,,but dam they should let the little gblins get a coat .

and thankgodness you hadnt told anyone or your poor husband would of had kittens ..bless him ..eace: 
i guess its time to :bong: and im pretty :fly: allready ,a few more wont hurt *


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, 2 Dog and UKG--
They are mostly gone now, and they let the little kids and the mom back into the house. Took the teen away in cuffs. And the littlest boy's mom too. Sure wish I knew what was going down. I still can't believe this. Really, it couldn't have just been a pot bust, with all the stuff and the CSI team too? 

No way am I BIU right now. 

Gads, and what's happening in Texas right now....

Is this a full moon or what??


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*hello there 2dog ,,,yeah wouldnt that be fun :giggle:

but do ya really fancy a cold grey miserable holiday 

:bong: :bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

so sad. a little boy 4 yo was raped and drowned by his 14 yo neighbore and stuffed in a dryer...almost makes me glad i dont have kids so scary to worry about them.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hello there 2dog ,,,yeah wouldnt that be fun :giggle:*
> 
> *but do ya really fancy a cold grey miserable holiday *
> 
> *:bong: :bong:*


 



well I am part english, would love to make it over there I have china that my grandma bought there...she always found such stunning stuff. tons of silver spoons and tea sets all sorts of fun stuff...would love to go antiquing there!!! love that show where the teams get so much money to buy stuff and resell it for the most profit..Love the BBC!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*ohh i know that show lol Bargain Hunt ,,what about eastenders ?

and yes i agree we english do have  beautiful china ,,


but what sad news about that poor little boy :cry: what the hell is the world coming to :spit:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I have watched u r what u eat..how clean is your house...absoloutely fabulous, the british comedy old one where they all work in the mall...the one lady has pink hair lol...havent seen that one in forever do u know the name uk?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*was it "are you being served " 2dog ,,*
:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 5, 2009)

And then there's Eddie Izzard.....I love him, loved "The Riches." 2Dog, do you mean Dame Edith with the pink hair?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *was it "are you being served " 2dog ,,*
> :bong:


 


thats the one!!!! LMAO. it used to come on here really late at night and I would always just catch half of it but it doesnt matter when you catch it the jokes just kept rolling..


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

this lady lol...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

UKbabe.....wifey loves, and I mean loves AS TIME GOES BY....and we watch the show after it with the dentist, his insane family....and always watch MYSTERY THEATER or just plain MYSTERY.....

mojavibabe......Eddie Izzard was incredible in the Riches...loved his kids also, and the wife, can't remember her name, was great, especially dealing with the Gypsies....let us know more about the bust, OK?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

Extremely sunny and 34f getting into the 50's later today.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


RAIN>>RAIN>>RAIN>>  50f


smoke  freely  everyone


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

bubble...bubble....bubble....is nearing....:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Nov 6, 2009)

:ciao: Morning All, 
45 degrees now, supposed to be 60+ today, I guess I'll use the opportunity to go up on the roof so I can clean my gutters and chimney. 
But for now I'm just gonna' finnish my breakfast and smoke another bowl of sweet, sweet bud.:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang phone calls keep interrupting my BIU session:rofl:

I guess I will just start over :bong2::bong2::bong2: here Ozzy :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no *Mojave*, have the neighbors let you know what was going on yet?  I be the husband did have a few very hard heart beats when he showed up with all that happening next door.

*Pdude*, I missed that yesterday....... the last couple days have been AWFUL for Really Bad things happening.  Boy in dryer, three girls found in car in pond, 12 or more bodies found in sex offenders home, now this shooting at a place you would consider everyone on the same page.  Just AWFUL!

I hope NOTHING happens bad today ANYWHERE!

Guess tis time for a good deep hit off this bong.  Moment of silence here for the dead and wounded, where ever they are.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks *Duck* you getting all the Friday morning sales call to. Do you do what I do, When I'm bored I'll mak them think they have a sale then tell them to never call again and remove me from their call list.

Now Back to the :bong:

:bong::bong1::bongin::bong2::bongin: enjoy when y'll get here


----------



## painterdude (Nov 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Oh no *Mojave*, have the neighbors let you know what was going on yet?  I be the husband did have a few very hard heart beats when he showed up with all that happening next door.
> 
> *Pdude*, I missed that yesterday....... the last couple days have been AWFUL for Really Bad things happening.  Boy in dryer, three girls found in car in pond, 12 or more bodies found in sex offenders home, now this shooting at a place you would consider everyone on the same page.  Just AWFUL!
> 
> ...



TC...two dead in Afghanistan from a roadside bomb....what a weird full moon....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

painterdude ,,are you refering to the show "my family" if so ,,that is sooo funny :rofl:

and uk420jnr is in scotland tonight ,,for a fight ,,sitting here anxiousley with my :bong: and :48: 
let ya know how he does ,,*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ohhh, hope he does well ukgirl.  

Pdude- this Ft Hood thing really has me shook up.  After such a powerful Saturday spent at the National Cemetery I've been thinking of all veterans.  I am still stunned it happened.  A little pissed tho as well.  The Army had been watching him for the last 6 months.  Had something been done sooner maybe it wouldn't have happened.

Still in a funk, I'll get back to regular posting soon.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

My replacement parts for my vaporizer came in today. Whooo Hooo! I get to use the last tiny little piece of bubble hash in the vape! 

Does anyone know if I should smoke it just as it is, or mix it with a little herb before vaping?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

SM, I thought yesterday might have been tough on you. Hang in there. Things WILL get better.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey mojave ,,it would only enhance the high i guess mixing the 2


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks UK! That's what I hoped someone would tell me....I can stretch it further that way! ROFL....I'm in HEAVEN!  This is such a treat for me.

UKG, I can't imagine what it is like to just be able to hop in a car and drive to SCOTLAND! How exotic!  Good luck to UKjr!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thanks mojave ,,,but its getting midnight and still not heard ..well i guess they say no news is good news ,eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> SM, I thought yesterday might have been tough on you. Hang in there. Things WILL get better.


 
Thanks MM, and yes they will.  Retail therapy here I come.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey BHCers Hit those Bong, Vapes and Doobies lifes too short to stay straight.. :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bongin::48::joint: :tokie:

:ciao::heart: SM & MMM & UK


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*420 seattle 

and he won mojave :woohoo:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*evening  ozzy :ciao: :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2009)

Good to hear ukgirl.

Someone please take a few bonghits for me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 6, 2009)

*thanks SM ,,,

:bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

:yay: :woohoo: Let's do a little Celabrating for UKjr:woohoo: :banana: 

:48:UK before 4u gets here and catches us :heart: 

BIU :bong:  :bongin: :bong2:


----------



## sexytricks (Nov 6, 2009)

its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up   cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba:  4n


----------



## astrobud (Nov 6, 2009)

hi bhc, thought id stop by and say high, im taking a bong break then putting up tools for the night, more floor work tomarrow after work. hey mo mama what was wrong with your buddah, im thinking of buying one(thanks duck) just want to make sure its right. anyway i rolled a joint big enough for sm, tc, p dude, chris, uk and 4u, ozzy, mo mama,im sure i missed some but man this joint is big . later friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48:UK before 4u gets here and catches us :heart:


 

Haha  sukka..I  know  how  to  roll  fat  ones  now ..she  dont  need  ya  any more...:ignore: ...go  drink  my  Bong water..:spit:...


Hows  that  spamming  doing?:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

uh oh no passing around gentlemen...atleast not women lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The counter-insurgency plan in Afganistan is similar to Viet Nam plan,, If we repeat History, all we will do is lose human lifes.
> 
> Too Much thinking not enough :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong2::bong2:


 



As  Much  as  i  would  like  to  voice  My  opinion..I  feel  This  May  be in the  line  of POLITICAL..and  would  vioalate  the  rules...:hitchair:  and  we  know  how I  can  be ...........2much  typeing  ...need  more  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> uh oh no passing around gentlemen...atleast not women lol


 

Haha  *2Dog*...never  ment  that...sorry// 


:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

4u ur lady and I want to trade houses for a week...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Haha *2Dog*...never ment that...sorry//
> 
> 
> :bong:


LMAO I know YOU didnt...Ozzy prob wouldnt mind tho...or any man for that matter.  :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2009)

I will try to post a pic of the burnt SPAM. She is alive but DA here forgot her the other day and she got into the light:duh::hitchair:

4u she'll always need me, i'm closer right now

I was talking HISTORY not POLITICAL If I was it would not make it thru the filters ot burn them out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up  cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba: 4n


 


:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up  cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba: 4n


 


:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up  cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba: 4n


 


:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up  cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba: 4n


 


:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> its great when the kidz win all seeds for the seedlings keep the good work up  cu 2moz feel like o cake to celabrate:hubba: :hubba: 4n


 


:huh:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Astro, the DaBuddha is a GREAT vape. I love it. It had a little accident when the cord caught on one of my dog's legs and it slammed to the floor, breaking the heater cover. Fortunately, the new replacement cover came today, so I'm gonna vape up here in just a few minutes and pretend I was here for the 4:20 BIU!

I really love the DaBuddha. Did a lot of research before buying it. Many good ones out there in the $150 price range, but I liked this one best. On the website is a comparison chart on all the different parts used. Very informative.

Plus, it comes with a fantastic hemp bag, thickly padded, and the glass fittings are ground, so fit nice and tight. Easy to fill, no spillage, easy to change screen, and unit doesn't get hot in your hand. 

The temperature control is extremely steady, and once you have the "sweet spot" it's great. But, that sweet spot depends on how wet the herb is. I change the control only when I change pot, and go from a dryer one to a wetter one. 

The other thing I like is that they have quite a few add-ons I can get for the vape, including an ice chamber and custom blown glass knobs, and whip ends. It's definitely a quality unit, has a nice weight to it, not tippy at all. 

I could not be happier with my purchase.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


*sexytricks* bong picture?


----------



## sexytricks (Nov 6, 2009)

would love to get me:hubba:  lips around one of them it sonds like a nice  piece of kit :giggle: an vape 420 i ll av to check them out soon :watchplant: :woohoo:  coming my way soon  :hubba: an av a:smoke1:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodevening BHC
> 
> painterdude ,,are you refering to the show "my family" if so ,,that is sooo funny :rofl:
> 
> ...



Yes, 'My Family' is GREAT....and the dentist is now this detective on Mystery...but I keep thinking he is a dentist and that screws up my mind

don't know what to say about UKjnr, other than I hope he doesn't get hurt, beats the living crap out of his opponent and wins in a landslide

and MOM.....my VA psychiatrist went whacko and got relieved of duty and put on a medical leave...so I think the Army didn't take care of business, they should have just gotten rid of this person, kicked him out on a Medical and found themselves another dude to play with their soldier's heads


----------



## painterdude (Nov 6, 2009)

hey sexytricks, nice avitar......wanna join the club?  check it out with DUCK, he knows everything you need to do....and he's sooooooooo funny....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 6, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi bhc, thought id stop by and say high, im taking a bong break then putting up tools for the night, more floor work tomarrow after work. hey mo mama what was wrong with your buddah, im thinking of buying one(thanks duck) just want to make sure its right. anyway i rolled a joint big enough for sm, tc, p dude, chris, uk and 4u, ozzy, mo mama,im sure i missed some but man this joint is big . later friends



hey ASTRO my friend, isn't it soooooooooo weird trying to remember everybody's name.......AND......you have this guilt about FORGETTING somebody......I'm guessing here, because this is what I've gone thru in the past......looks like sm passes it to tc and then I get thirdzees and pass it on to the marine corps.....thanks astro, cough....cough....really cough....wow astro, that's some gooooooooooooooood mota.....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

sexytricks said:
			
		

> would love to get me  lips around one of them it sonds like a nice  piece of kit \ an vape 420 i ll av to check them out soon  :woohoo:  coming my way soon  :hubba: an av a



:confused2::bolt::bong1:   :bongin:  :fly:  :stoned:   :confused2:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

P'Dude---how's it goin', gasman???
How's about a picture pretty soon? I'm havin' withdrawals...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

UKG, HURRAH for UKJR's Scotland Win!!!!  
I'm still so jealous you get to just drive to SCOTLAND for a meet. Wow....

Is it true what they say they don't wear beneath their kilts? <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Ozzy!!!! Waving at you down there....BIU yet? I've got the vape warming up (only 3 minute max warm up time!) and gonna toss in the last little piece of bubble hash with some WWF2 bud. Yummmmmmmm!  And soon, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.......

SM, this hit's for you, babe!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

Mojavemama is addicted to P-dude's pretty pictures that just sounds x-rated:giggle:

:bong::bong:I'm with you *Duck* :stoned::fly:


4u you are the first poster I have seen that stuttered posting 10816-10820


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

That is a draw back of the vapes in 3 min I have 3 bong hits and be :fly:


----------



## sexytricks (Nov 7, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hey sexytricks, nice avitar......wanna join the club? check it out with DUCK, he knows everything you need to do....and he's sooooooooo funny....


   thank you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

Good Night/Morning BHCers If you can't get high at least catch a buzz


----------



## astrobud (Nov 7, 2009)

morn bhc, wanted to say hi b4 i get ready to go to work for my break and then come home and work on the floor some more. a special thanks to mojave mama and pc duck for the vape info, ill be ordering the buddha today. pee dude i think ill just start saying everyone in the bhc, simplify man good morn sm and ill catch you guys later


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

 sunny and 47f reaching to the mid 60's

Astrobud:yayn the DaBuddha.:yay: checkout their downstems if you have a bong. These allow you to use your bong with it. I do not order one originally and am waiting on it now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

Saturday morning Wake and Bake session. Please enjoy your Daily Daze. 

:yay: Sunny and 70* today get to enjoy the Sun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *4u2*..checking  in..


:bong:


Have  a  great  Day  everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> UKG, HURRAH for UKJR's Scotland Win!!!!
> I'm still so jealous you get to just drive to SCOTLAND for a meet. Wow....
> 
> Is it true what they say they don't wear beneath their kilts? <G>


 
thanks mojave ,,and pdude 

but i didnt get to drive down to scotland this time ,,he went with the club ,,mum sat at home anxiousley biting her finger nails down to the quick 

and not sure about the kilt thing but im quite sure its true ,,next time im in the highlands ill check :giggle:

well a new day has dawn ,,and must be time to BIU :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

:ciao: 4u2 I was reading the local paper it had a story about your state preping for flooding, You ain't in a area to worry about are you?

:48:UK you to LBs have a great day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

:ciao:  *ozzy*....no  Im  in  High  lands...the  Rivers  near Mt .Rainer  are  to  crest  by  mid  next  week..we  have  had the  rains  for  8  days  straight  now..and  yesturday  I  thaught  my  car  was  floating away..lol...alls  calm  right  now  but the  skies  will open  again   soon..thanks  for the  concern..nut  remember  I have  a  Party  Barge  it  floats..okay  back  to  session:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

With some of the flooding I have had this year I worry about anybody I know that lives next to a brook, creek, or river.

What's the matter UK, 4u got you finger tied. and you can't tpye

Now back to the Bong :bong::bong::bong:

:48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

*Ozzy* There has been a few days of taking the jon-boat to the car and a few mornings of wading among the carp when I have not had the dinghy nearby.:rofl: Nothing like stepping on 20lb carp with shoes in one hand and flashlight in the other at 4:30 in the morning:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So nice to have great friends when your own family sucks, lol.


 

Sorry  to  hear  ya  so  down  on you  own  family...But  even  your  soooo  called  friends  sucks 


:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With some of the flooding I have had this year I worry about anybody I know that lives next to a brook, creek, or river.
> 
> What's the matter UK, 4u got you finger tied. and you can't tpye
> 
> ...


 

HELL YES he has me fingers all tied up ,,what with holding his  :bong: while he rolls me some fine :tokie:

ok time to biu :bong::bong:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey everyone :ciao: 

Here's to you PC, 4U, Ozzy, Astro, UK  

:joint: :bong2:

Beautiful morning here.  Just trying to get motivated to finish washing the dishes....gotta :bong2: first though!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:
> 
> 
> *sexytricks* bong picture?


 





:yeahthat:



*duck*.:ciao:...:bong:....on  the  :20


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> Hey everyone :ciao:
> 
> Here's to you PC, 4U, Ozzy, Astro, UK
> 
> ...


 


:ciao:


:bong:


Happy  Saturday  my  friend...:48:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

A happy one indeed...cuz I'm got some weed!!!!   :bong2:

cheers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

me  too...:bong:

:stoned:


and  Passing  on  the  the  next  member:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear ya so down on you own family...But even your soooo called friends sucks
> 
> 
> :bong:


 
I'm her friend are you saying I suck, if so we got a big problem that has to be straighten out.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2009)

Just puttin my "labia" snake up here to say good morning and hello BHC!

Ozzy, I think there are things a happening that we know *little* about, perhaps some backstabbing and High siding going on.  Who knows..... cept those who are involved.... and I aint.  I know, I suck, but only in very certain conditions...and only with a certain someone..... oh my, did my fingers type that?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

If that's what going on it needs to be kept in PM's not on the open forum.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm her friend are you saying I suck, if so we got a big problem that has to be straighten out.


 


oh  my  friend  I  dont  know  where  ya  got  that  from...I  was  stateing  that  even  my  soo  called  friends  sucks..and  would  never  say  My  Family  does..and  esspecially  someone elses  friend.. ..time  for  BIU...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If that's what going on it needs to be kept in PM's not on the open forum.


 


oh  ...I couldnt  agree  more  with ya  *ozzy*..But ya  see  thats  where the  problem  lies..... 
:48:


*tcbud*...:ciao:   ready  for  the  BIG trip?  :bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## meds4me (Nov 7, 2009)

Mornin All  got one eye on the tv ( kill bill1) and one eye on the bong and i dont know whats typing ? anyways Frosty sat mornin here and gotta get to the shop. Gotta finish that bubbler today !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

Good  morning  *meds*...:48:...cant  wait  to  see  that  Babby  in  action:lama:  Ill  be  looking  for  it:aok:  hurry  go  get  what  we  need...well  after  this  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 7, 2009)

hello, is anyone out there? well i can bong by myself  man im worn out, putting down floor is hard work.sorry duck already orderd da buddah:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Great news that you are making progress on the floor, Astro! And YIPPEE that you chose to order the DaBuddha. I sure love mine. 

How much floor did you get laid?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

PC, well if you get off on carp-hopping, good for you! 
But ewwwwwww! Doesn't sound like fun to me....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

hey everyone!!! hows it going? happy its saturday...which is flying by  oh well enjoy it while it lasts eh? astro u going to post a pic of your hard work when u r done? that would be awesome. love those floors so beautiful. love seeing what color wood people choose too.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too, Astro! Post pictures!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

*goodevening MOJAVAE and 2DOG :ciao:

how are you ladies this evening ?  and astro we are all waiting  on a floor report ,,,it must be time for another 420 break by now its been 30 mins 

:bong:  :bong:  :bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

I am great UK how is your son walking on air after his win? very cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


*Astro*....ya  finish  that floor  yet?  how  about  a  tour?


okay  ready for  this....
:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am great UK how is your son walking on air after his win? very cool.


 
*yes thanks 2dog ,,,ok im gonna have to do some bragging now  he beat the scottish champion and GB BRONZE medalist last night ,,soo yeah he is :fly: but in a total diff sense to his mamma *

*OK MUST BE 420 SOMEWHERE :bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *yes thanks 2dog ,,,ok im gonna have to do some bragging now  he beat the scottish champion and GB BRONZE medalist last night *


 

:yay: :woohoo: :woohoo: :yay: :banana: :banana: 

We can't call him UKjr no more it's UK:chuck: from now on or he'll:chuck: us


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Thanks ozzy ,,

:bong::bong:*


----------



## painterdude (Nov 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> PC, well if you get off on carp-hopping, good for you!
> But ewwwwwww! Doesn't sound like fun to me....



carp hopping, that's a good one....made me laugh and remember catching carp and bullheads with Wonder Bread fish ball bait when I was a little squirt hanging out around the banks of the Rock River....used a long bamboo pole with a red bobber....

ok, here is something to satisfy your lust...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 7, 2009)

oh mojavibabe, I've always liked the 'Blue Faced Lady' who used to be the 'Blue Faced Chick'.... but I just changed her name because she is 'hot' for a LADY....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 7, 2009)

and because you are the PRESIDENT of Painterdude's Fan Club, how about one more.....this is a good friend who lives in Idaho


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, those are BOLD, P'Dude!!!! Thank you for that terrific sharing! I don't know which one I like better. I LOVE the blue lady, but I also love the colors on the other picture. Delicious colors. Like blueberries, strawberries, mangoes and saffron...yummmm!

UK, Your son has SO much to be proud of. Beating those "greats"--what an accomplishment!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2009)

It's time to BIU BIU BIU :bong: for all


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, wow, P'dude (Gassman), the third one is fabulous. Those are my favorite colors in the world! Just wonderful....I'm loving it, and snatching it right now for my screensaver....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey 4U!

What's with the girlie calendars in your shed???? Last I saw, UK didn't have blonde hair....<G>


----------



## painterdude (Nov 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *yes thanks 2dog ,,,ok im gonna have to do some bragging now  he beat the scottish champion and GB BRONZE medalist last night ,,soo yeah he is :fly: but in a total diff sense to his mamma *
> 
> UKjnrAli works for me.....you must be soooooooooo proud to be his mum right now....I hope he likes cats and won't let 4u influence his thinking....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 7, 2009)

4u....I am smelling you sneaking around like a 'rat'....gonna find you my friend and sick the new, big, male kittie on ya....my two girl kitties don't care for him to much as of yet....time will tell....oh, like your shed pics


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Bong Hits After midnight no better way to start a new day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

Im  in  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 8, 2009)

morn bhc, no the floor is not done yet, i have to move stuff and do a little, move more stuff and do a little more and still get my bonging done but its looks real good so far, ill get some pics in later.now were going to have breakfast, come home and start again. cya


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hello, is anyone out there? well i can bong by myself  man im worn out, putting down floor is hard work.sorry duck already orderd da buddah:hubba:




That is :aok: Astrobud Just enjoy your BuDDha I know I do


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry  to  hear  ya  so  down  on you  own  family...But  even  your  soooo  called  friends  sucks
> 
> 
> :bong:






I do not know what is going on... I do not care what is going on, but this is very mean spirited. And 4u your explanation of what you were trying to say does not sound kosher either.....I guess we must all suck because at one time or another we were all friends and still are


Now I am going to go BIU and hope everyone wakes up on the right side of the bed today.:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Bong Hits Before Breakfast:bong::bong::bong: now let me at those waffles.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

Good Morning  BHC...:bong:



55..and dry..finally  no rain...looks  like  a waffle  morning..

Take  care  and be safe  everyone :48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2009)

*G'Morning BHC!*

*It is getting into the lower thirties mornings here now, bout right.  Fog cover lingering along the river till 10 am - 12 pm.  I know the sun shines above the fog, but it sure doesnt help with the dreary morning outlook.*

*Had fun yesterday doing a final trim on some NL and with the results we are making some "Green Dragon", with vodka.  It was awsome looking as the vodka absorbed into the trimmings.  The vodka got a pinkish color to it.*

*And here is a sample of the husband's cooking.  Halibut steak, baked potato, and green beans.  Waffles sounds good for breakfast tho.*

*Stayed stoned for two days straight.....today we leave the nest, so no bonging till later ......*

*Have a peaceful sunday in front of the tube guys..if that is your cuppa tea, if not have a great day anywho...*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 8, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

2dog ,, hahaha  we have 3 cats and  poor 4u :heart:will be up against them :giggle:*

*duck if ya dont understand a post and dont want to know about it ,why mention it 

tc i see ya down there:ciao:

painterdude great art ,,and mojave  seeing as tho your president where do i join 

astro is the floor finnished yet and is the wife happy ? *

*SM are you on vacation ??

and lets not forget ozzy ,,and anyone else i have forgot to mention ,:48:

time to BIU :bong: :bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Ukgirl...I see you too......

I forgot to mention,

*Painter*....GREAT portraits, makes me want to send you my pic and see what happpens.
*Ozzy and 4u* the waffle iron is now on here.
*mojave*, I see you "stepped out".
*UK*, when you find out how to "join" let me know...sounds like a cool new "club", very artistic....I bet Benny would join.
*Astro*, I agree pics of the floor!
*Chris*, havent seen you here....lately, you on vacation?
*SM*, havent seen you in a few days either....whats up?
*Everyone else*...............and those mentioned......
BIU for me and those who can not find their bongs.......(insert waving smilely guy here.)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :headbang2: :headbang2: :bong: :bong: :headbang: :headbang: :woohoo: :joint:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC
> 
> 2dog ,, hahaha  we have 3 cats and  poor 4u :heart:will be up against them :giggle:*
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Ozzy failed drawing stick men in school, you don't want my drawings. O<--< That's the best shick man i ever did


----------



## painterdude (Nov 8, 2009)

tc.....great idea, a real up-close and personal head shot would be cool, maybe another one of the profile, then we get to see how big the nose is...remember all my drawings of people have NO SMILING LAWS ENFORCED.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 8, 2009)

*sounds like a cool idea painterdude ,,maybe you should start the thread yourself and post us all the link 

TC the hubbys cooking looks good but dam girl id rather have the jars  

:bong: :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

:ciao:BIU BHC :bong2:

*p-dude* The only drawings I am capable of is drool pictures. They sort of look like those ink spot pictures that the docs make ya look at and then tell them what you see.

:bongin: on the :20 :bong2::bong2:































:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Sunday night BIU session Hit those Bongs, Vapes, Pipes and :tokie: 

The last time I saw a Doc and ink blots, I learned what a straightjacket and Thorizine were for.

It is better to be a stoned moron than a drunk idiot


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

> It is better to be a stoned moron than a drunk idiot



Ya sure got that right *Ozzy*:aok:

I will join ya for a BIU session :bong2::vape2: :bong2::vape2: :bong2::vape2:














:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2009)

I will bong to that....
the moron stoned vs the idiot drunk......
commin' up on the 4:20 PST......
Gonna hit it then hit the Kitchen.

*Pdude*.......I cant find my face!  To much bong not enough looking.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodmorning BHC *
> 
> *2dog ,, hahaha we have 3 cats and poor 4u :heart:will be up against them :giggle:*
> 
> ...


 

Is he coming to visit u soon? If I lived closer I would watch his dog for him lol...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

:ciao: here practicing :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: :bong::bong::bong: it makes life fun


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

Good  Evening  BHC...



Smokeing  it up  in  Seattle...:bong:



Good  TV  tonight:yay:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

4u You mean tomorrow night :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy 4:20 Anchorage Alaska BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

No matter what you think, It's 4:20 somewhere so BIU :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2009)

I do not think.. It hurts my head when I do:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:

































:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 8, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *sounds like a cool idea painterdude ,,maybe you should start the thread yourself and post us all the link
> 
> TC the hubbys cooking looks good but dam girl id rather have the jars
> 
> ...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 8, 2009)

noooo, it's a GREAT idea!  DO IT, P'dude!  And not just kid's work. Let anyone who wants to share their artwork feel welcome to post. It IS a realistic idea!

Dexter coming on soon, getting ready to Vape it up....can't wait to see who he carves up tonight. <G>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

Have a Great Daze:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 4u You mean tomorrow night :aok:


 


Yeah  that  one even  Better :lama:  


:bong:  and  pass :48:



*duck*...:bong:  Im  Practiceing  on  the :20


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 9, 2009)

hello


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

painterdude ,,when you enter the coffee table section ,,you will see an option of create new thread ,press on that and you can start your ART thread 



			
				2dog said:
			
		


			Is he coming to visit u soon? If I lived closer I would watch his dog for him lol...
		
Click to expand...


,he sure is  

time to BIU i think   :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 52f another wonderful day here


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy  Monday  BHC..  :bong:


52f..and  some  rain..

*I  paid  $2.76  a  gallon for  gas..what  is  everyone else  paying?
oh  this  is  Seattle*


*UKgirl*...:ciao:  :heart: Rolled  this :48: up  for  your  Afternoon  break..Hows  that  room  comeing  along?

*ozzy*...i  sen  a  thread  on  Deer  Hunting...Are  ya  going  this  yr?

*duck*....im  about to start my  DWC..I  forgot...when  I  first start  it  up  do  i  use  nutes  in  the  bucket  or  just  water untill the roots  hit the  res?  i  baught  some  new  measure  seringes:aok:

okay  *everyone*.  Lets  start  this  week  right...:bong::bong::bong:


and  pass:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*thanks 4u ,:heart: its coming along just fine *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

4u,the Sun still rizes don't it. I will be on my death bed and get up 1 more time to hunt. I would rather be in the woods as anywhere else.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 4u,the Sun still rizes don't it. I will be on my death bed and get up 1 more time to hunt. I would rather be in the woods as anywhere else.


 

okay   my  friend..I  wish  ya  best....let  me  know  what  ya  bag....other  then  you  MJ:giggle:  or  any  Ladies  for that  matter...have  fun  tho..:48:





okay  420  somewhere:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Good Luck Ozzy, and if you get a deer, upload us some venison steaks!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

4U, it's DEER hunting, not DEAR hunting! Ozzie's trying to avoid the DEARS...<G>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

:aok: I hunt theDeer and Dears, Mojavemama. Just not the I Do'es ?:rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Ozzy, "MM" works fine!  There's no spelling police here. 
Ahhh, Ozzy, one day you may just meet someone who changes your mind on the "I Do's." I was adamant I'd never take the plunge, too. 

Then one day, the math dude stepped into my life, proposed to me, and I turned him down since my health status was 'terminal' and no way did I want some poor guy to have to watch me die. But he sent me back a note saying, "Well, then, I think we should bypass a long engagement and just get married right now so we can spend every minute together possible."

Hard to say no to a guy like that.....so, you never know, Ozzy. Sometimes a "keeper" sneaks up on you and rocks your world when you least expect it.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ozzy, "MM" works fine!  There's no spelling police here.
> Ahhh, Ozzy, one day you may just meet someone who changes your mind on the "I Do's." I was adamant I'd never take the plunge, too.
> 
> Then one day, the math dude stepped into my life, proposed to me, and I turned him down since my health status was 'terminal' and no way did I want some poor guy to have to watch me die. But he sent me back a note saying, "Well, then, I think we should bypass a long engagement and just get married right now so we can spend every minute together possible."
> ...


mojavibabe, god you almost blew it.  Can you imagine life without him?  And who named him 'Math Dude'?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2....$2.89 and it will more than likely go UP

UKbabe....OK, the thread is called 'Painterdudes Art Club' but I don't have the slightest clue as to set up a 'link' when I post

mojavibabe.....check it out....and thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

*painterdude*....right  click  and  highlight  the  address  bar...then  click  copy...then  come  back  to the  post  and  in  the  message  right  click  again  and  click  paste..now  practice..all though  i  posted  for  her  and I  in  your  thread  But  im  sure  she  will  love  to  see  what  ya  have  and  fallow...nice  job  my  friend..Now  lets  BIU...:bong:


Yeah  gas went  up  .02  in  3  days  and  not  sure  why?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

:sad: 4u I just paid $2.59 with a kroger card,, reg price is $2.69

P-Dude when the art gallery open


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi BHC'ers :ciao:  Hope everyone had a wonderful Monday.  Mine kind of sucked as I'm filling in for my boss and the day was quite stressful.  However, nothing that a little :bong: won't fix!

Cheers! :bong2: :joint:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> duck....im about to start my DWC..I forgot...when I first start it up do i use nutes in the bucket or just water untill the roots hit the res? i baught some new measure seringes



If I have plants in my buckets I have nutes also. You know the story start out weak and build it up. If the roots are not in rez yet add more till level is touching what ever media the roots are in. If going from Mass's Bubble Cloner into clay pebbles be gentle...I have a problem with that part:rofl:...and be sure your roots are just barely submerged.:aok: Once roots are hanging in rez, I start at 3 gallons and top up depending on rate of intake

$2:42 here for gas just dropped $0.08 today


need to :bong2::vape2:

*mojavemama* my spare parts for my DaBuddha arrived and the downstem works great on the bong and I am :fly::fly:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :sad: 4u I just paid $2.59 with a kroger card,, reg price is $2.69
> 
> P-Dude when the art gallery open



IT BE OPEN RIGHT NOW ozzy, check it out, but I can't figure out how to do the 'link' yet


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

ok, clicked the address bar, copied it and here I am.....crossing my fingers and wondering how I could possible cut my DirectTV cable with the rose clippers....$49.95 and he'll be here on the 11th between noon and four o'clock

here goes

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49442

THANK YOU 4U2, it worked, no problemo...I'm amazed


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

just wondering if the link will pop up on all my posts....hmmm....let's see

ok, it didn't come up

4u2, how do I get it to show up all the time?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

Ozzy found it and its no where nere Juction City


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

You have to put it in you sig like you did your BHC# P-dude


----------



## tcbud (Nov 9, 2009)

Painter...
put the link in your signiture, as you did your BHC number.

Okay, it is 4:30 PST, missed the :20, but am bongin' it up inspite of my late self.

Good evening to all you great bongers, tokers and so on and so forth.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

tc thanks sooooooooooooo much.....it is supposed to show up now

thanks for your daughter's art work and what are you supposed to be wearing?


----------



## astrobud (Nov 9, 2009)

hi bhc, the floor is down except the trim. you know its a damn shame when you have two brothers that live on the same road ( 1/4 mile apart) and i still did it all by myself, well my wife did help some. it looks really good.tonight im just chillin and watching football. duck and mo mama ill be vapeing thurs night, we cant wait and my new vegg lights and fan will be here tommarow, well no rest for the wicked:headbang: ill post the pics of the floor later (when rested, not stoned). later and yea p-dude the link shows up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking good PDude:48: you have been working to hard

BIU BHCers Make the voices in your Head happy


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 9, 2009)

astro u sound busy but also very productive which must be satisfying..best part of a project is finishing it! ur brothers stink lol!! course I have the opposite problem my bro almost lives here...seriously.

am I the only person who wonder why that black taco bell commercial doesnt have the new JZ song in it? All black everything....I must be stoned lmao...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

All the "black" Taco is isa burnt one :laugh:

BIU BHCers :ciao:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2009)

Howdy BHC...just a dawg rollin through 
Samba in the slide righteous buzz goin on thought i'd say "high"
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Mutt life treating you alright?:48:


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 9, 2009)

Laying off the bong lately 

look up a thread and youll see why 

:eew:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

I would be to after reading your thread "I quit smoking"


You might try a vape I think they are easier on the lungs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

GREEN  4  The  Page...




*duck*...I  have  a  few  rockwool  cubes  going  Im  going to  use..thats  what  i  used  last  yr..i  too  cant  seem  to  get  the  bubble  clone  roots  to  do  well  in the Hydroton..hell  i  am  just  getting  the  transfer  to  soil  down...But  will  have  mine  up  and  running  soon..I wanna  do  a  clone  this  time  remember  last  yrs  was (ICE) seed  that  was  Male..


*Painterdude*..Ya  got  a  good  link...:aok:


*ozzy*...what  a  night:cry:


*mutt*..:48:


*astro*...we  arent  alloud  to say  the  "F" word  :hitchair:


*mojave*...*tcbud*..and  who ever  else  i  may  have  forgot...Smoke  freely:bong:



see  ya all tomarrow....:ciao:


maybe


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

Overcast and 50f..later rain and 60.


*Astrobud* Doesn't Thursday seem so far away.

*4u2sm0ke* I too am no good at transferring from cloner. They get pretty yellow from the stress before they take off. Good luck


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 10, 2009)

morn bhc, looking good there 4/u and i wasnt discusing the f word just stating a fact   .50s and rain here for the next two days, i think ill call in scared today, you know the call where you tell work im affraid i cant make it today,later friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

morning  astro...i  always  like  the  one  where  ya  call  in and  say..."  Im  sorry  Im  to  well  to  come  in today"  Ill  see  how  i  feel  tomarrow..lol..have  a  great  day  off  buddy:aok:


BIU  everyone....50F  and  some  sun  brakes..


:bong::bong:   for  Tuesday :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

on the 420 somewhere time to fire :bong: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

:48: Astro before making the call overtoke that way your cough is real, but worthwhile. Get even with bro's makr them take off shoe to walk on new floor then look at socks and say "those sock are to dirty for my new floor. You'll have to stay out side" 

4u Big Ben turned them it a kiddy ride

:48: UK it's 4:20 some where at all times but then I set all clock on 4:20 and take out the battery:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

hey ozzy and 4u2, thanks for the compliments

tc...find some more of those relics, they are GREAT

UKbabe.....ask the UKjnrAli dude to draw what he thinks he looks like with all his boxing gear on...could be another MASTERPIECE


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

haha painterdude just founs a pic ukjnr did when he first started boxing 
just got to upload and head my way over there see 

And lets BIU while i upload :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

:bong::48: UK it will help you get head on right :aok:

You are more than deserving our praise P-Dude

Now Back to those :bong1:

:48:eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

Stopin' in here to bong it up, the husband has Cops on tv and they be busting a guy with a mighty fine bong.....beautiful red glass bong, and the Grinder he has must be five inches tall!

nuff tv
BIU....ah.....Pass....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> haha painterdude just founs a pic ukjnr did when he first started boxing
> just got to upload and head my way over there see
> 
> UKbabe, just saw it and asked if he did a self portrait....this kid is a serious artist and it shows in his EYES....great eyes...and I love his little boxing gloves.....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::48: UK it will help you get head on right :aok:
> 
> You are more than deserving our praise P-Dude
> 
> ozzy my friend, you are making me 'blush', thanks with manly hugs coming at ya


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao:Lets BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::vape2::bong2::bong2::vape2:
:bong2::bong2::vape2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao:


Just  stopping  By..


:bong:  and  pass


----------



## astrobud (Nov 10, 2009)

hi friends, i was in the neigborhood and thought id stop in and say hello, hey duck, mo mama, how much do you have to grind your bud for the vape, something like rolling a joint  ill be getting mine friday and cant wait. the rain is here and they say we could get up to 6 inchs, yuk. oh well later friends.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao: *AstroBub* I use a grinder for my vape and bong hits and scissors for when I roll joints. If that helps:laugh: I like it to be a little finer for the vape.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, Astro. With the rain going on outside, you'll have a blast getting to know the "sweet spot" of your new DaBuddha vape!  

I do the same as PC--grind mine finer for the vape. Another tip is to NOT pack it tight---just suck up some well ground herb through the whip, maybe 1/2 inch full at most, and let it sit in there loosely. You want the boiling air to be able to move through the herb very easily. 

Have a blast..... it's a great little vaporizer. Nice, even heat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *Kingston, Norfolk Island*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 11, 2009)

morn bhc, well here are some pics of my busy weekend, a lot of work, tearing up old carpet and padding, sweeping, cleaning, but it looks great. raint and 55 here today, later


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 47f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers :48: :bong1:

Astro the floor are looking great, I see just 1 problem, Your putting them down wrong!!!!!!













In the Wrong house that is :rofl:

:ciao: have a great day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2009)

*afternoon BHC 

painterdude ,,,no its not a self portrait ,,but is one of a boxer 

ASTRO  ,,great looking floor good job:aok:

4u goodmorning 

and top of the morning to you ozzy 

:bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

UK lets :48: :heart: before 4u get here and ruins our party :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

practice:bong2::vape2: practice:bong2::vape2: practice:bong2::vape2: practice:bong2::vape2: practice:bong2::vape2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC...


:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

Astro, excellent floor job!
Ozzy, excellent humor bout the floor!
Duck, excellent bong/vape hits!
Uk, excellent day to you.
4u, keep on bongin!
Painter, again, way cool thread you started...gonna call it PAC?

Gonna get the vape out once agian, and see if I can dial it in to my liking.

*BIU everyone I missed, Good Morning agian!*


----------



## painterdude (Nov 11, 2009)

tc...just visited the 'PAC' and got a real rush out of some new stuff, ozzy's owl especially

UKbabe....OK, self portrait time for UKjnrAli

and good morning to everyone


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Taking a bit of a break from researching some grow room improvements and gonna do a bunch of :bong2::vapes2: :bong2::vapes2: :bong2::vapes2: :bong2::vapes2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

morning everyone! so glad to be home.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

:welcome: Home 2Dog..who has 5 dogs


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks pc u having a good day off enjoying the vapor? I am personally hitting my pipe...I mean bong.. lol...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

Wavin' at ya and shouting "WELCOME HOME!" 2Dog. Hey, I have 5 dogs too!
But unlike you, I don't pretend to have only two so people will still come to visit me thinking I actually have the dog hair contained.....<G>

WOW, everyone, you should go check out DILLAN's picture of his flowering Monster Energy Drink Can grow---a little beauty with so many gorgeous flowers.... here's the link: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47053&page=6

It's enough to make me throw up my hands, and proclaim, "Stick a fork in me, I'm done." 

HI PC--wavin' at ya down there, my vapin' friend...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Giving this a try this afternoon

Mazar X Afghan

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

I have gone by 2Dog for years...since I only had two for years. then 2 y ago I got a chiweenie and about 6 months later both her sibs because they werent being taken care of properly by the other owners and they were glad to be rid of them...I never corrected people or changed my nickname. plus it is illegal to have more than 4 dogs where I live so I wouldnt want to go bragging around lol...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thanks pc u having a good day off enjoying the vapor? I am personally hitting my pipe...I mean bong.. lol...




Does not matter as long as you got the love. You got the love right?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

I ALWAYS have the love my man!!! here lets share some..:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks 2Dog:joint: :fly: :48: :cool2: 

I love weed


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

u know pc I thank god for it..like it was a gift.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it a gift too, 2Dog......Dang fine to see you got the day off, and I hope the rest of the *bongin/token/smokin/vapin BHC* is having a great day getting off anyway they can!

Dont think it is hitting 50f here today, and sposed to be 33f tonight, was 44f last night........getting colder and colder real quick seems like.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

AMAN Brothers and Sisters 
Can I get a Loaded :bong1: Halajuh
Can I :48: with you my friends  Halajuh
Thank you god for this plant that helps to relieve our suffering  Halijuh

Pass these:bong1::bong2::bongin::tokie::joint::ccc: around and let us share good thoughts and peace around the world


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

Amen ozzy!!!  I mean I could totally imagine jesus smoking...one love and peace u know?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I think it a gift too, 2Dog......Dang fine to see you got the day off, and I hope the rest of the *bongin/token/smokin/vapin BHC* is having a great day getting off anyway they can!
> 
> Dont think it is hitting 50f here today, and sposed to be 33f tonight, was 44f last night........getting colder and colder real quick seems like.


 
congrats on ur bud win TC wish we lived close enough to swap some purple...hmmmm


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2009)

Amen....
Brother Ozzy,
Amen....
Sister 2Dog (who has five...shhhhh)


why thank you 2Dog......I think Hick went hunting and has left us to our own devices.  If you lived closer......I could smoke some with cha...oh yes...we could sit near the river and smoke.....or better yet..smoke here...warmer.....tho it is so pretty out there...the fall colors and all.  We would have to have a designated driver tho.....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

lol I suck at keeping secrets dont I?? no big deal. no one ever gets busted unless the conditions are bad. my dogs are very well taken care of.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Amen....
> Brother Ozzy,
> Amen....
> Sister 2Dog (who has five...shhhhh)
> ...


 

lol TC have u ever gotten high and rode a bike? fun times. feels like u r going fast ..hehe that sounds like heaven  course u can still crash on a bike...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

:bong:


hello  friends...gonna  be  doing  a  SOG  in  my  Bread  room  to  start  off  with.  There  will be  6  plants  in  a  3x3  with  a  1000HPS:lama:   gonna  start  a  GJ  this  weekend...hope  everyone  is  doing  well...take  care and  be safe.....



:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

What is bread room? :confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy 4:20 :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe he's growing lambs bread? IDK lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What is bread room? :confused2:


 
Where the Yeast rises.:laugh:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe thats where he counts his dough :lama: rain and sucky here, biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

:rofl:   I  sccrewed  up..lol...man  that  Bubble  hash  is  kick  ***


----------



## painterdude (Nov 12, 2009)

goodevening all you crazy 'cat lovers' and 'doggie lovers' and 'bird lovers' and I don't need a designated driver when I smoke my dope, but wish I did....damn

oh astro, nice floor and sound system for the tube

congrats tc, didn't know about the contest, if there was a contest, in fact I'm wondering how you find out about these CONTESTS...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 38f

Gotta love that Bubble .... 4u2sm0ke


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Goodafternoon BHC 

:yay: TC BUD ,,On teh win although im not surprized ,she was a beauty 

*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:...Bubble....:bong2::vape2:.......BIU BHC:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2009)

:ciao:   

:bong:


52  and  sunny...


another  day  of :bong:

congrats  *tcbud*:yay:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats *TC* on your beautiful lady :yay:

I'll join you *duck* it's a BIU kind of day:bong::bong:

Man hug back at you P-Dude with a big pat on the back :aok:

Now back to your BIU session eace:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 12, 2009)

Good morning gang! I have a story for you. My honey works with a friend one day a week. Her friend is kind of a redneck, but a nice person and a very hard worker. Her husband is on full disability with a very bad back. My honey asked me to put some buds in a jar for him. So I picked out some nice ones, including a frosty white widow nug. Her friend came by to pick up a package and I handed her the jar. Neither one of us have ever spoken to each other about mj before. This was a true ice breaking moment. She looked surprised at the jar, opened it, sniffed it, smiled and said thanks. She said something about her husband's friends giving him stuff that smelled like a dead skunk, but never like this. She hoped it would help with the pain with her teeth. Ah, she smokes, too, I thought. Yesterday she told my honey that she took a couple hits just before going to bed and laid there for a while before realizing that she couldn't feel her legs or feet. She was so stoned, almost an out of body high. Both her and her husband said they had never been that high ever in their lives. It just made me feel good that I grew it. My honey told her a cover story about a customer of mine giving me buds as  part payment for my back pain, so it's all good.
Oh, I forgot. *Congrats to TC! Another beautiful thing you grew. Props for you.*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

*Good Morning Bong Hitters Club!*

Aaaa hum..... I would like to thank the Accademy (Marijauna Passion too), all of those who entered the BPOM this month and every month of the year, all those who voted for Grandaddy Purple and those who didnt.  I thank you, my husband thanks you.......I want to go on to say.....ooops, they draggin' me off the stage now.....
There were some great pics up there, keep them comming!

*Thank You!*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

Excellent Benny.....dang, couldnt feel thier legs....WOW!  That is some good smoke you raised there!  I should say GREAT Smoke!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

high ya *Duck*, how you doin' today?

*Painter*....go to the top of the page here....to the green underlined "Growing Marijauna Forum", hit that link, it will take you to the "index" of the site.  Go down to contests, and you will find the Bud Pic of the Month contest, right below the Most Valuable Poster contest. (these underlined words are not links themselves.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

I am doing find and dandy *tcbud* and how are you and your award winning bud doing? Congrats on winning:woohoo:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

Duck, got to get past making breakfast..then I will be bongin' it up.  That Grandaddy is more of a night time smoke ...... Hope you have a good day, I think I see light outside, the fog must be thinning out...dang.....and here I thot it was sposed to rain today!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

We had the fog here today again too. Schools were on 2 hour delay. This is normal for us here. We get fog in fall and in spring so thick you cannot see 25 feet in front of you. But once the sun comes out and burns it away it is nice, like today.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


We miss ya SM


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2009)

Does seem strange a BHC page without SM.

*Duck *we get fog so thick around here sometimes you think you can walk from hilltop to hilltop on it.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *Duck *we get fog so thick around here sometimes you think you can walk from hilltop to hilltop on it.



*
Ozzy* We call them clouds down here in the flatlands :rofl:

Well back to practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 12, 2009)

OZZY.....man hugs are great, but rule number one is NO LOWER BODY RUBS, ha ha.....back slaps, more hugs and if we were in Spain, a light kiss on both cheeks

benny....what a cool, wonderful story.....but I WISH I could smoke something like that.....I wonder if you could draw on that high?

tc....thanks for helping me out....checked out the entries for October, wow, you beat some nice buds....babe

Wifey's driver's window decided to die after she picked up the mail while it was raining and wouldn't go back up...our mechanic did us a favor and let us bring the van in for window motor repairs, parts are here and now all he needs is some extra time during his work day to finish the job....gonna by this guy lunch whenever it's cool

No fog, blue sky with coastal clouds, in the low 50's

Smoking my dope and feeling my legs....

tc....found this drawing from 2003....I think it's another big baby drawing


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

So, where did SM go? Last I heard she was gonna keep posting here....I musta missed something.  Or was it the PM problem that is keeping her away?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

Dang I keep practicing :bong2: and keep missing the :20 

Back to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

*Making the Green Dragon*, but it looks like bourbon now.  It tastes like vodka, mixed with canna butter flavor.  HUM...makes fingers slow, and forehead mushy....... , I gulped down a tablespoon..... .
I dont rememeber how long it sat in the fridge.....a week?  It was cloudy to start with then after straining thru the coffee filter, it is clear as a bell.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

*4:20 Pacific Standard Time*,

BIU!

over and out.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

that is cool tc I would be afraid I would get sick...so the pot ferments into the alcohol...hmmmm


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

*ohh nice TC ,,,hello 2dog :ciao:

hello BHC 420 i think i heard TC say ..:bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

hey uk...getting nice and stoned...almost want to go to bed right now...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

*oh how nice 2dog 

maybe another :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 13, 2009)

:ciao: :48: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2009)

:bolt: :bong1: :aok: :banana: :fly: :stoned: :ciao: :48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 13, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that is cool tc I would be afraid I would get sick...so the pot ferments into the alcohol...hmmmm


 
No 2Dog, the trichs disolve into the alchohol.  I am not used to drinking booze anymore....my fingers had a hard time typing after doing a teaspoon.  Gonna try a half ounce in a shot glass today.  I know I can throw down a half ounce from a shot glass a lot easier than a teaspoon full off a spoon. 

Housework here since it is Friday....will be bongin' and a vacuming soon.

Hope you all have good day and weekend.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 13, 2009)

good morning BHC.....what a day....whew, glad it's over, or almost over...wifey's car part arrived for the window repair and apparently someone shipped their USED and OLD part in a new box....and that's what we got, a broken window motor.....so we have to wait another day


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2009)

Just stopping in for a quick :bong1: session

Bummer on the car part p-dude, just so hard to get good workers.

:ciao::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: _*HEY !!!!!!!*_ The _Voices_ in my head tell me you need to BIU more use these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: :tokie:  to make Our _Voices_ Happy:stoned: 

Have a great evening eace:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 13, 2009)

ozzy, thanks for all the good thoughts


----------



## astrobud (Nov 14, 2009)

morn bhc, sure has been quiet around here lately. its been 5 days sense the sun has shined here but its posed to clear out and be 75 tommarow just in time for the local m/c toy for tots ride.  hey duck, mo mama, i got my vape last night and i guess i should say wow were we high. after some more fine tuning i think we will like it alot :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 14, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

PAINTERDUDE love the new avatar 

:bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Extremely sunny and 45f


Congrats *Astrobud*:yay: Enjoy the DaBuddha I know I real enjoy mine. Did you get the bong attachment too?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 14, 2009)

Good Morning everyone :48: it makes life more enjoyable eace:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 14, 2009)

Howdy BHCers. Let it be known that on Friday the 13th at 8:15 p.m. benny finished his 2009 trimming. All done and I can't believe how long it took. Maybe now I can get something done around this place? Guess what happens to an active guy that sits in a chair for 5 hours a night instead of moving? He gains 8 lbs. Hey, the sun is out, it stopped raining, the world hasn't ended, lol. Have a great day!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Morning peeps! I got furloughed so I am back full time unless they call me back again!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *goodafternoon BHC
> 
> PAINTERDUDE love the new avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## tcbud (Nov 14, 2009)

*Benny*, Congrats on the finish! Feels like you been trimmin' awhile? lol.

*Painter*, excellent fungus!

*UK*, time to celebrate the 4:20 PST.......five minutes and counting!

*2Dog*, nice on the furlogh, excellent.....Happy Holidays!

Im ready *Duck, Ozzy,* the bong bowl is full.......

*Astro*, how you like that vape?

*BIU, it be 4:20 Pacific Standard Time!  LA, SF, Portland, Reno, Vegas, San Diego, Spokane, Seattle, Vancouver, Olympia, Junction City!  Bong it up!*


----------



## painterdude (Nov 14, 2009)

I just love hanging out in Junction City....happy thoughts everybody


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

:ciao: BHC...:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

I love getting stoned and watching cops...makes my day. time for a bowl peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I just love hanging out in Junction City....




Is that in Kansas? painterdude? 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

Just  a  little  Green  for  the  Page...



Hes  a  dropping:lama:



Take  care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*_

53f and overcast

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 15, 2009)

*uk 420 ..:bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 15, 2009)

Some White for the Page. No matter what, we have to find the first snow of the season...........I dont know why.

Hope you all have a bongin' Sunday in front of what ever game you like best...or what ever game the tube provides.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats  Beautiful  *tcbud*...just  wonderful:bong:


I  love  snow  covered  Mountains..:lama:

here  ya  go girl
:48:

enjoy  you Sunday:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

happy sunday everyone!! no caffeine in my house at all I may have to run to 711 stat!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

hey pc...gosh I love ur avatar...I always prefered that daffy duck to silly mickey. course I love me some donald...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

I always thought Mick was the straight one and Daffy was a stoner and donald ....well donald is donald and does not make as good as an red eyed avatar as Daffy


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

donald is bi polar I think...love his tantrums so much!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

That he may, never really thought of him that way...but he sure was going off alot :rofl: and now I know why


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

think about it super happy to super angry or sad in seconds...total polar. your guy is a pesimist.


----------



## 420benny (Nov 15, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Daffy was named properly, lol. He could be a stoner. I agree, Donald's tantrums were great. I see snow in the foothills from my place today. Winter approaches......gotta go cook some halibut. TTFN


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey BhCers let have a BIU session :bongin::bong2::bong1::bong::bong::bongin::bong2::bong1: 

:48:eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

ozzy I am so down just cleaned my pieces cant wait to watch fox cartoons tonight!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on now your alive, breathing and able to BIU. Think how much downer you would be if you was without weed.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

2 Dog, hope you were able to stock up on coffee! Fate worse than death to me when I run out. 

BIU tonight and glad it's time to stretch out and relax.  

Toke it up, everyone!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Come on now your alive, breathing and able to BIU. Think how much downer you would be if you was without week.


 

not down as in upset silly...down as in ready to ride!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:bong:    



Good  Night  Friends...today  was  and  is  a  Heart breaking  Day...:ciao:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all, glad i missed the mess yesterday, whatever it was. we had about 350 bikes on the toy run yesterday, sunny and 73f made for a big turnout.mo mama and pc we really do like that vape, works really well.have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Overcast and 44f

*Astrobud* glad you like the vape. Have you tried it through your bong?


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 16, 2009)

not yet duck, prolly gonna get the parts for christmas but might rig something b/4 then but wow what a buzz i wish i could figure out why my pc works everywhere but one site, i can get to the main page but then it turns into a real slow dial up type connection:confused2: :hairpull: let me go see if i can find out why, later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers Hope you all have a great daze
eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao:   *Dakar, Senegal *  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

*G' Morning 4u and the rest of the BHC.....9:20 am PST!*

Holiday House Cleaning today! This is the Fall version of Spring Cleaning.....I never feel that Santa will bring me anything IF I dont get the dust and windows.....is that too funny?  It does make for a nice clean house for the upcomming Holiday Season tho and that is the point.

*Have put up the bong, and am rolling J's now*..... Pass to the next person along.....puff pass....housework goes best with a buzz.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

TC I always smoke in between chores lol... I need to clean some more today. this weekend I did like you and washed all the drapes cleaned the windows and rugs...now I want to clean other areas..fun times. get the house real clean before I coat it in christmas crap lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

Morning  *tcbud*..:48:  I  too amm  cleaning  house  and  smokeing...I  seen  a  Christmas  stalking this  morning  at  the  store  said.."  Santa...I  Really  tried..."  :rofl:   yup  was  thinking  of  me...remember  clean  untill  the  :20..then  we  :bong:  then  clean  till  the  :20...thats  how I Roll:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> TC I always smoke in between chores lol... I need to clean some more today. this weekend I did like you and washed all the drapes cleaned the windows and rugs...now I want to clean other areas..fun times. get the house real clean before I coat it in christmas crap lol.


 


:doh:...you  Had  to  mention  Drapes  huh?   More  :bong1:  then :giggle:...I  may  lke this cleaning  crap  after  all:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

hey I am thankful mine are clean and match the carpet!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:doh:    Are  they  suppose  to  match???




:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

*Step away from the drapes 4u*......if they are old and dirty..you may just want to replace them....lol.....early exmas present and less work and worry.

Yep *2Dog,* ten am is my start time.....I start in one courner of the house (this year will be my bedroom start point, as the other half is still watching tv, I been trying to get him motivated to take a motorcyle ride for the day) and work outward, takes bout two days.  Okay, I do NOT touch the downstairs at this time of year.  There is just too much comming inside and being stored and sorted, including wood.  Dang, I am ready...one more cuppa, I will be ready..got my J's rolled.....

I can feel the dust rising almost already!

tcbud waves at* Ozzy* down there....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

oh dont mention dust I cleaned all the fans and air conditioning vents last week...I was sneezing even with the bandana on my face...


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh: Are they suppose to match???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dont know...mine kinda match....when the sun hits them, when the light hits them, hum...I guess they match....I want some new carpet, I tell the husband...lol..he says what color, I say exactly what we got on the floor, he says...well you dont need new carpet then.....:rofl: I think we got a catch 22 here.  Drapes match carpet I say....oh, my he is dressed...does this mean he is leaving....oh I hope so....I can change game plan and start in living room.....lol...stratagy here in housecleaning.... :smoke1:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 16, 2009)

guess i got the cleanin bug too. pulled storm windows off and cleaned, put window a/c up for winter. smoked a brisket with pecan wood, smells goood! $


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

uhmm that does sound nice fast....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

I have painted mom's house intown, Mom's farmhouse, and gonna start on mine this week. Think I'll just paint don't feel like refinishing the floor.

TMT not enough BIU :bong::bong1::bongin::bong2::ccc::48::joint:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

ozzy ur mom must be happy her house will look so good for the new year and holidays! what colors are u using? I love painting!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:bong:


*tc*..I  like  your  Thinking.:aok:.:bolt:  wally world  for  Drapes

*2Dog*...:doh:   Dust  too...oh  Crap...i  dont  like  cleanning  anymore...well  maybe  on  the  :20...


How  the  heck  ya  get  Kids  to  do....Anything:rofl:  


*ozzy*..Glad  to  hear  ya getting Mom  settled  in...Did she  enjoy  the color?..and  Your  Right..


TMT  :bong:  and  Pass:bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just  a  little  Green  for  the  Page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

The same color in both her house A blushing Rose in her bedroom, a captains blue in the living rooms, and sea green in the diningroom, she picked them out and I painted.

I will most likely use all shades of blue in my house.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

It isnt hard to clean the drapes I just put them into the washer on delicate and into the dryer on lite heat...they come out like brand new plus the new drapes will have chemicals on them... I have to wash mine often with 5 dogs and all the pot smoking in my home.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The same color in both her house A blushing Rose in her bedroom, a captains blue in the living rooms, and sea green in the diningroom, she picked them out and I painted.
> 
> I will most likely use all shades of blue in my house.


 

Nice...my inside of the house is all white because I hang so many pictures and paintings and stuff I like a clean slate...the outside is pink and white lmao... I painted dark blue once..never again what a pain to cover up...ur moms house sounds fun I guess I am boring and like things more uniform? course when I bought this house every room was a different bright color and it took me forever to get it painted white....oh and the wallpaper I removed was soo old it peeled right off lol...easiest removal ever thank god.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

Last time I removed wallpaper, It pissed me off, and I tore out the walls and put up oak paneling.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 16, 2009)

2 Dog.....post some of your art in the club, we'd all love to see what's hanging on your walls

wifey has to take some kind of cardio tests today....they are going to inject isotopes, put her on a tread mill and maybe find out if she has any blockages in her cardio system

we did our drapes last month, which means we took them down so the new kittie can stare outside thru the big 8' glass door


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Last time I removed wallpaper, It pissed me off, and I tore out the walls and put up oak paneling.


 



:rofl:



e  too...I  hate  the  stuff...But  My  Girl  is  goo  with  wall papper..he  did  awesome  job...But  Like  you  ozzy...I  tore  he  drywall  out  and  remodeled   :spit: friggin  wall papper


:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

oh painter it isnt my art...I mean I own it. I didnt make it. I am not a talented painter, or singer...something I always wished I was.... I do redo furniture


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:rofl: *2Dog*...I  painted  My  sons bedroom  at the  old  house  Midnight Blue  an  had  glow  in the  dark  stars...The  people  that baught  the  house  said  it took  4 coats to  get  covered..lol


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

It takes a lot...even with a primer...it was a painful job....I had done all the trim and doors dark with the walls light..then when I sold the condo I repainter everything white...took forever...never again. now I would do lighter colors...or a much smaller spot like one door. lol


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

my mother warned me...mother is almost always right...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:rofl:  *2Dog*...My  girl  Painter  the  trim  in the  room  Black..lol...ya  see  her  little  one  helping  in  *painterdudes  *Art  thread..


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...My  Girls  On  phone  gotta  :bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

tell her hi and give her my best....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: *2Dog*...My girl Painter the trim in the room Black..lol...ya see her little one helping in *painterdudes *Art thread..
> 
> 
> :48:


 

noticed that....that will be a fun job to cover...lol I am thinking laminate.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

Tell her "hi" and that My Voices tell me she needs a :tokie:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

OK I'm technically not a BHC Member because I have one crappy plastic bong and one tiny glass one that I never did like and been to ashamed to post pics of either...... I'm from the days when bongs had carburators and I never could adjust to those "slides(?)". 
So after than long disclaimer - can I come play "decorator chat"?  I'm in the middle of the worlds longest interior paint job.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

Break time...missed the :20....ah well...........

Whoever thot up luvered closet doors? they should be shot, and I had been thinking of luvered window covers..............NOT on a bet now.

I got wall paper city here *2Dog*, took the paper down in the bathroom last year.......found out why they papered over it.........the worst "texture" job in the world was under it.  Painted it anyway and love it now, no more peeling wall paper on the walls in there now.  One room down....I actually thot the couple walls in the living room I could just wall paper over.  I have white paint, wall paper and resawn knotty pine in that room, or rooms as it is like that in connected dinning room too, tho the computer desk is in dinning room......white paint down the hallway thank the maker!

I hate this so much, I packed up over half of the nickanacks I had been dusting for 20+ years...and still there are too many.....maybe this should be posted in FGG? lol......
Pass joint or bong to next poster.....I see you all down there *astro and OHC.*
dusty tcbud waves!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

I got to say post the ugly bong girl.....mine is like six inches tall and I am done smoking out of it for a long time......post the bong pic, then go to the first couple posts and pic a number that isnt taken.....or we could move to the FFG..lol...house work...dang.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

K
I'll take BHC# 1905
So this is all I got. Not big on the bong :tokie: 
I just have em for a backup plan when I'm outa papers.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

*Welcome to the BHC!*

okay, I take one more hit, then I got to go.....
thanks for joinging and posting!

dont burn nose now..this number is getting short..but will pass it to you OHC!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

:welcome: to the BHC, OHC lets share  a few :bong1::bong1: and :48::tokie: too.

Same here I like a carb instead of a slider. Bong hits are to hold me over til I get the :tokie: rolled


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

very cool!! I love all the looks!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 16, 2009)

Way cool wall cover!  I saw the green behind the bong, that is about the color I want to do my kitchen cabnits.

Stick a fork in me I am done cleaning for the day......
and
as Scarlet used to say....."Tomorrow is Another Day".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> K
> I'll take BHC# 1905
> So this is all I got. Not big on the bong :tokie:
> I just have em for a backup plan when I'm outa papers.


 


:yay:


we  have  another  member:bong:


welcome  *OHC*...please  put  your  BHC  #  In  your  signature  and  be  proud  of  that  Bong...Ive  seen  some  real  bad  ones  here ad your  aint one..No


BIU   :bong:  and  pass :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> noticed that....that will be a fun job to cover...lol I am thinking laminate.


 

Im  thinking  sale:rofl:


*Ukgirl*   said  hello:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Tell her "hi" and that My Voices tell me she needs a :tokie:


 


She  says  ...you  should  listen  to the  voices  more..and  sends  you  this:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

4u :aok: will try it out after dinner owe you 1


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

seriouosly she should sale and move to the states...your place has plenty of herb lol...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2009)

:welcome: OldHippieChick To the BHC :ciao:

As an old friend would say .....way to much typing about chores and girly stuff and not enough :bong1:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao: no talk just BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bong3:

:vape1::vape2::vapewwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee::fly: :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2009)

Ozzy :fly: on ol'Bubba's kush hash :stoned::stoned: I'm :fly: so high I'm looking the stars eye to eye.

Enjoy your evening /morning I'm gonna talk to the stars

:48::heart:eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 16, 2009)

BIU tonight.....loving the cold air in the evenings. A delicious treat for this Desert Rat. Real desert dwellers are still in shirtsleeves, though when I ran the dogs tonight in my powerchair, I was wrapped up like Santa Claus in my down jacket, hat, scarf and gloves and wishing I had a face mask, too! 

Looking at the White Dwarf autos at Attitude. I know this is how I should go, perfect for my unusual growing situation. Nearly died at the price of 5 seeds though, $70. Gulp!  I feel like a WalMart shopper at Saks. But this IS going to happen. 

Local homeless guy breaks my heart. He is old, a drunk, yes, but a nice old man. No teeth. Family moved and left him behind in the abandoned house. Has no heat, no electricity, no food, no income. I've been helping him try to get his papers in order to get Social Security Disability. And feeding him a hot meal at night. With a poorly wrapped joint, but he doesn't seem to care. <G> 

Feeling grateful for all I have, because it's so much more than that old African American man who has nothing, yet hustles work and works his heart out every day doing clean up, landscaping, anything he can do to make bus fare. Lives with diabetes, sickle cell anemia, high blood pressure. 

He was tossed aside by family, ironically, the same family who used to be my dealer--not the old guy, his son in law. The same one who was charging me $120 an eighth for schwag. The dealer got busted (I didn't cry) and now, the old man has no where to go. 

Everywhere I look around here, people are hurting, losing their homes daily, and the animal shelters are flooded. People are leaving their animals behind, locked in abandoned homes to die, or in the backyards of their abandoned homes. Very sad state of affairs here. 

Glad to be in a warm house, with a good man, great critters, enough food and medicine. Feeling very blessed. And very high right now.......4 tokes later.....

Toke it up, everyone!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *Lord Howe Island, Lord Howe Island, Australia*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay 4U, how does that work? You post at 8:56 and it's 4:20 in Lord Howe Island Australia? ROFLMAO!  You been smoking some GOOOOOD bud, my man!

OHC, welcome, welcome, welcome to BHC!  So glad to see you here!!!!And hey, my bong is a little 6 inch black plastic one and I love it. But everyone knows I mainly vape and they still let me hang out here!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

Ozzy, you remind me of my hippie days in Alaska, lying on the roof of the cabin watching the Northern Lights.  Now I just want to smoke Northern Lights.....<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

wow   *mojave*...sounds  as  though  you  carry   a  heavy  heart tonight...My  prayers  go  out  to  those  you  speak  of.  These  are  trouble times  we  live...they  abandon  they  kids  hee  inthe house...the  need  for  foster parents  is  up...I  applaud you  for  giveing  a hand  to  your  local  needy..and  you  will  return  10 fold...you  have  a  great  heart *mojave*..and  i  too  feel  the  Autos  are  your  way  to grow.  take care  and be safe


:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

You're a gem, 4U. Thanks for your compassion! Even if you can't tell time, I still love ya, man.....<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Okay 4U, how does that work? You post at 8:56 and it's 4:20 in Lord Howe Island Australia? ROFLMAO! quote]
> 
> 
> I  have  a  site  that  has the world  clck  with  all  the  times  around  the  world..lol...it is  4:20  where  I  post that  town..lol...remember  we  voted to  smoke  on the 4:20:aok:
> ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ozzy, you remind me of my hippie days in Alaska, lying on the roof of the cabin watching the Northern Lights. Now I just want to smoke Northern Lights.....<G>


 
*that sounds esquisite MOJAVE ...ive just seen some pics of whats happening in the skys at the moment ,,you must have some awesome memories .just beautiful ...*

*goodmorning BHC *

*ohh look its on the 20 past time to BIU :bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2009)

*ok just signed in and there is only me showing on here *

What's Going On? 
 Currently Active Users: 37 (1 members and 36 guests)  
 Most users ever online was 2,183, 06-06-2008 at 05:18 AM.
UKgirl420 


*definatley time to BIU In this ghost town :bong: :48: and heres a 

for you MOJAVE *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 46f


BIU 2 for Tuesday:bong2::bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 17, 2009)

GM all -
thanks for the warm welcome !
I thought about y'all last night as I scrounged around for papers....
:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:bong::bong:


4 Tuesday


:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> BIU tonight.....loving the cold air in the evenings. A delicious treat for this Desert Rat. Real desert dwellers are still in shirtsleeves, though when I ran the dogs tonight in my powerchair, I was wrapped up like Santa Claus in my down jacket, hat, scarf and gloves and wishing I had a face mask, too!
> 
> Looking at the White Dwarf autos at Attitude. I know this is how I should go, perfect for my unusual growing situation. Nearly died at the price of 5 seeds though, $70. Gulp! I feel like a WalMart shopper at Saks. But this IS going to happen.
> 
> ...


 

so sad....is he scared of the shelters? poor man. we have money for war but not to feed and shelter people...makes me angry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:



:ciao:  *2Dog*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

hey 4U!  am I tripping or did I see your lady back with us again on a post?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 17, 2009)

Good Moring BHC!

Heck of a storm moving in on the west coast here...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

No  ya  did..Her  Ex  aint  gonna bully  her  off...:aok:  sure  woulda  been  better  if  when  she  changed  her  screen  name the  first time...(because  of  the  problems  her  ex was  causeing)..  But  her  New  name  was  Braught  out in  open  forrum  cnnecting  ukgirl  and  melissa  being  as  same...:hitchair:  then  hr  ex  New  again...I  dont  think we  will  change her  name  again...she is  My  UKgirl:aok:

lets  share  this:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Moring BHC!
> 
> Heck of a storm moving in on the west coast here...


 


must  be the  one  that  left here *tc*....80MPH  wids  and  2 inches  of  rain..Rivers  cresting  again ...another  day  of  cleaning  here... said  screw  the  drapes...to  much  work:giggle:  okay  Hitting  my  bong  now..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers, hope you all are in good health and able to enjoy this beatiful day.

UK hope everything has calmed down for you.

Mojavemama it maks me so mad I can't see straight when someone abandons a family member like that. He has most likely help them their intire life, now they wil not help them IMO they should be taken out and shot.

TMT time to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong1::bong2: :bongin::bongin:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 17, 2009)

Good mornin! We are getting the storm, too. One of my car covers blew off last night. I found it in the wood shed. Lost a couple carport panels and tarps. My plastic covers over the gardens are perfect! Too bad it is too cold and wet to grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:ciao:   *ozzy  *and  *benny*...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:ciao:I  see  ya down ther  *OHC*.



here  :bong1:   Happy Tuesday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

4u you ever gonna behave enough to get the PM back


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

off to grandmas see you guys later!  welcome back UK! MORNING OZZY...AND BENNY LOL....and tc with the blua labia snake...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

I  dout it...and  to  let ya  know..I  was  informed  that  my  next  ban  is  final. and my stay here  is  limited...lol..so  I  suppose  ya  can  say  Im  a  part  timer:rofl:   will  tell  ya  Im  dissapointed  I lost  it...I  thaught  they  was  suppose to  be  private...but  now  know  they  can  be  used  against  ya..if  someone  wants  to  cause  trouble....I  can  take  a  PM  from  YOU and  alter  it  and  Make  ya  look  bad..anyway  gonna  leave it  ith  tis  as  I  dont  wanna  cause  trouble..:48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 17, 2009)

hey guys...got four minutes to HOUSEWORK, or should I say Holiday Cleaning..that sounds better!

4u, thank you for being such a nice person, you too Ozzy, the world needs more men like you two.

BIU, guys, I gonna light up a number here and pass.....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:I see ya down ther *OHC*.
> 
> 
> 
> here :bong1: Happy Tuesday


Guilty.
I spend way to much time just hanging out. My work ethic has gone south since I started coming here.... 

back at cha' :bong1: .
Off to stare at my sprouts.
Is it 4:20 yet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

You're looking at it wrong OHC work ethic down, learning ethic thru the roof:aok:

Sliding your alls ways:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Guilty.
> 
> Off to stare at my sprouts.
> Is it 4:20 yet?


 



*OHC*..heres  an  old  one  for  you..you  may  relate too...:giggle:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30073




:ciao:  *Brasilia, Distrito Federal, Brazil*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 17, 2009)

Busted....
1:30PM here and I'm still in my nightgown....
Best part about working at home.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

Time for a happy Hour BIU session.
:bong1: til the smoke come out your ears :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 17, 2009)

mojave.....thanks for being a wonderful human being, sending lots of love today

4u2....don't you dare get kicked off

tc....we lost electricity due to the wind last night, hence no water to flush the poopie doopie things that the wifey leaves for presents to the toilet creatures


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:ciao: * Nashville, Tennessee, United States*   Im  clening  By  :bong1:  I  know  its  only 4:00   see  ya  in  :20  :bolt:

untill  then  for  My Sweety  :heart::48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

:48: with all.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Thanks 2 dog 

welcome to the BHC ,,OHC ,

thanks 4u :heart: gonna pass it on to the next now :48: here ya go ozzy 


TC MOJAVE ,,PAINTERDUDE  ,,:ciao: 

time to BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Guilty.
> I spend way to much time just hanging out. My work ethic has gone south since I started coming here....
> 
> back at cha' :bong1: .
> ...


 

lol not 420 yet but I am cheating time...smoke time with my pk hash on top....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

*UKG*! So good to see your face again. I've missed you!
*P'Dude*--get some sleep tonight, and may the electricity stay ON!
*Ozzy*, don't sit on those cheapo thumbtacks by accident when you're stoned...
*OHC*, so true, working at home is ACES, as is getting dressed when you feel like it, not when you have to.
*420Benny*---I'll take that rain from you! Glad you're protecting your plants so well....big rousing cheer!
*2Dog*, how was the trip to Grandma's house? Did you wear your red riding hood? 
*TC*--I'm getting stoned and you're cleaning house right now. This is good....<G>

Toke it Up, everyone!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

lol no riding hood...I did take 5 dogs with me who love roaming three acres...and messing around with the mini donkeys goat and sheep...one of my weenies got bumped by a sheep and didnt seem to care at all..I am there yelling at the sheep to leave the "baby" alone...lmao...this same dog is scared of her own shadow....playing tough country girl now I guess.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2009)

:ciao:BHC BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 17, 2009)

i'd like to join the BHC, and request # 12:30, if avail. pic,(hopefully), of seldom used bong. $  hey it worked.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

welcome fastcash lets smoke buddy!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you 2DOG. the pipe is fired up


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

mine is too with keif...so nice. making me sleepy tho and my show is on at 7pm got to stay awake lol...my house reaks of bleach from me scrubbing the walls.....nasty stuff...and I barely used any...wonder if vinegar would have worked just as well...hmmm or maybe tea tree oil and lemon juice hate using the chemical...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

do you have a pittbull?  I like ur avi funny.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao:BHC BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 

looking pretty nice there duck!:holysheep:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 17, 2009)

hi bhc, welcome to the new guys, fast cash and ohc,  i see the rest of you are doing ok aside from some storms. 4/u i dont know if i should say take care or behave but its nice knowing ya. ( notice been is not in there) mojavemama, pc duck, dabuddha and ourselfs are getting along fine, luv that thing. the bad news for tonight is my 1000 watt blew tonight and i had to go in 911 mode, meaning i had to hook up my old 150 watters, man what a diffrence. i have a new one on the way and warrenty shoud cover the other one then i can have a spare. time to viu  (vape it up)


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 17, 2009)

ty 2DOG, yeah hes a red nosed pit puppy. oh my, counted on my fingers and he's 8 mos.old now. he's my schweety. :ciao: astrobud  organic is mo better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

:welcome: fa$T good looking pit :48::48:

Bummer on the lights Astro 

In honor of the 2 new member lets all BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


:48::heart:eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 17, 2009)

astrobud: thanks - soooo sad for the death of the light...makes me think I need to go find and file my receipt just in case.

ukgirl:  hope life is being good to you. 
fa$t: welcome - :bong: 

Mojavemom: sounds like you work from home as well? 
TC and Painterdude: Hope the weather passes....
2dog: how are the 5 dogs? My 2dogs are good. 


Sleep warm 
xox
OHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> i'd like to join the BHC, and request # 12:30, if avail. pic,(hopefully), of seldom used bong. $ hey it worked.


 


:yay:

Lets chalk  up  another  Bonger...

Welcome  Thanks for  joining the Best club  on the net...Please place your  BHC #  in  your  signature  and be  proud to  be  a  member..Hope to  see ya  around..:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

OHC thanks and yes it is thanks 
2DOG did you stay awake for the show ??
PAINTERDUDE ,,off to buy poster paints and brushes for the little one ,,may be filling up your thread tomorrow 
TC ,has the weater improved 
MOJAVE ,when do you want to start the TEA GROW ? i need to get looking :stoned:
welcome to BHC fa$t :bong:
ozzy ,astro and any one else ive missed here :48:
and last but far from least  goodmorning 4u 

ive loaded up the :bong: *


----------



## astrobud (Nov 18, 2009)

morn uk, i like the new smiley you have there with the xxs and os. cloudy and 60 here today. have a great day friends.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2009)

morning astro ,,
,its 46 here with rain and clouds .
.great day for decorating and :bong: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


*Astro*...good  to  see  ya..Hows  work  going?  Enjoying  that  new  Vape?  I  aint  never  smoked  from one...and  from  the  sounds  This  may  become  the  VAPE club..lol..


*UKgirl*...You  Rock  My  little  world..:heart:  rolled  jut  4U :48:  

*Duck*...whats  that  last  pic  ya  have  of?  very Nice my friend..


:bong:   and  pass  :bong1:  to  the  next  member  that  stops  in..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

why thanks 4u2smOke....
don't mind if I do...:bong: 
52F and sunny here.
Someone take this so I can get to work...:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay  *OHC*...:bong:


Now  get to  work


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2009)

work is over rated....call in....and BIU all day long :bong2::bong2::bong2:


*4u2sm0ke* that is a pic of an UV-B aided Bubba/Kush....same as the bubble that I am now smoking:aok: :fly::stoned:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 18, 2009)

Duck - you got that right. It's hard to "call in" when you work from home though.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 18, 2009)

Cloudy here too, *Good Morning BHC!*

Glad to have new Members, fa$t and OHC.....A Smokin' Welcome to You Both!

The weather man says we gonna get snow on Friday.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Duck - you got that right. It's hard to "call in" when you work from home though.


 


:rofl:

must  have to stay  in Bed room...sos  the  boss  dont  see  ya  huh?  

:48:



*tcbud*....Snow  level  drops  to  500 feet  tonight  and  we  too  see  snow  in the  forcast...My Male  is  finshed  and  will  post  up  some  new  pics  of  him  By  Frida..I  have some  i  Fall grow  showing the  Pollen..  have  plenty..:aok:   Have a  great  day  Girl :48:

oh  congrats  on the  BPOTM  too..How  many  is  that  4U now???  I  know  3..Well  done  you:clap:



:bong: and  pass :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 18, 2009)

*blush*..... yes three.  Gonna go for four next month....big smile.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 18, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC, gettin one fired up:bong1:    got my skirt work handled, workin on honeydos. a nice buzz that lets me get things done. $  oh, and coffeeee


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2::bong2::vape2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 18, 2009)

:ciao::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2009)

good time to BIU :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *Taiohae, Marquesas Islands, France*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

whew I am worn out...finally warm after smoking and eating albondigas soup...my favorite hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

Then  all  ya  need then  *2Dog   *is  this  :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 18, 2009)

hi friends, yes 4/u work is going ok, not to busy but just enough and yes i love the vape,you should try one. mr duck i got an email from da buddah and they said they accepted your referral so there ya go tc i know im late but nice lookin bud on the main page, one day i might do as good:hubba:  the rest of ya lets biu/viu


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks 4U Ill hit it and pass it on....next lol keep it rolling I needs it tonight! :bong1:  in order o preserve genetics I am having to give some plants away...feels so weird like abandoning babies..lol...but atleast i can take more clones and put the mothers into flower...gonna clone Pineapple express, moby ****, super kush and blue widow...I no longer flower anything without taking  a clone I hate losing genes..


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

50f and raining.


Glad you like your DaBuddha *Astrobud* and thanks for the referral. 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 19, 2009)

morn bhc, rainy and 65 today, hey duck what do you use to clean the bowel part of dabuddah, same as cleaning a glass bowel right. have a great day all


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> morn bhc, rainy and 65 today, hey duck what do you use to clean the bowel part of dabuddah, same as cleaning a glass bowel right. have a great day all



I use Iso and just let it soak

I also just bought a cheap glass ashtray that fits on top. Seems to make a more even heat and a place to set the pick. Plus you are capable of putting fragrance oils in the ashtray.  The best accessory I have bought for the *DaBuddha is the bong attachment.* _(do you see that 4u2sm0ke)_. The attachment allows you to use your bong, which takes care of the dry hit feeling. Plus you can take major rips and I mean major rips

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning Astro Bud and PC.
49 and sunny here....
Have a good one.
I need coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

Another advantage of a RO filter....You can make great coffee with it

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...48  and  Rain...Snow   comeing:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 19, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Dang *4u*, snow......This new storm is sposed to drop some snow on us tomorrow.

*Duck*, your vape hits sound great!

*Ozzy*.......dont mind if I do....

*astro*, thanks for the compliment.....that grandaddy will put your lights out, very strong sleep meds there.

*2Dog*, I am sure those girls went to a good home.

*OHC*, I need coffee too.....then GET TO WORK! (I mean me...lol, ten is the target time for work around here)

on these...
:48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

Ozzy help bro celabrate b-day yesterday and still half drunk. 

Need a few:bong::bong::bong::bong: to get started on a nap

:ciao:


----------



## kaotik (Nov 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC...48 and Rain...Snow comeing:lama:


poor bugger, you just be sure to keep that white crap down that side of the border 
love falling asleep listin to the rain storms lately though. (can you call them stormS if they never really let up in between?)


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like this vibe, so I thought I'd post a pic of breakfast and bong..()

Coffee time...

see ya'll on the boards!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

:welcome:cmd420 That is the way a bong should look SMOKIN. 

I guess til a new member comes along you are the baby of the club, SUPERBABY that is :giggle:

Have a few :bong1::bong1::bong1: to celabrate


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I like this vibe, so I thought I'd post a pic of breakfast and bong..()
> 
> Coffee time...
> 
> see ya'll on the boards!


 

hey sweetness glad u joined...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC!
> 
> Dang *4u*, snow......This new storm is sposed to drop some snow on us tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 

they went to a great home I even sent a light with them...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey sweetness glad u joined...


 
Given the quality of all the individuals here, how could I _not_ want to join, 2?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

:welcome: *cmd420*

Just pick any number not already taken, see list at the second post of this thread, click on group membership if you care to, post number in sig. :welcome: and BIU to our newest member:bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

4u2....I guess we are going to get nailed by the same storm, we have to batten down the hatches and BUY some more candles 

ozzy...alcohol in vast amounts can cause wee wee problems

UKbabe.....OK, I'm waiting for UKjnrAli's art show....Is the EX being a creep?  Will the boxer baby do any mommie pictures?  Do you guys get any snow over there on the big island?

DUCK.....saw some geese yesterday, four that never went back to Canada

tc....didn't you say that SNOW is sooooooooooooo pretty.....slush is not, frozen slush sucks.....old memories from growing up in Wisconsin

mojave......how's Tony doing?  Hope all is well with him and am sending good thoughts his way and, of course, monster hugs for you

Oh, just wondering if any of you stoners bought 'Going Rogue'.....one of the definitions of 'rogue' is,  an inferior or defective specimen among many satisfactory ones, esp. a seedling or plant deviating from the standard variety......sounds like the dope I grew this year, they went rogue due to lack of sunlight in my greenhouse...

Oh, does anybody know what happened to chris?  He hasn't posted for awhile.  Hope I didn't hurt his feelings with my drawings of him.

Am cleaning my pipes in Isopropyl alcohol, been soaking them for three days now.....very dirty old pipes take time......

Wifey feels OK this AM.......thanks for caring everybody.......later, pee-dude


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Given the quality of all the individuals here, how could I _not_ want to join, 2?


 

agreed smart move on your part lol....   morning pc and everyone else...off to grandmas for the day see u all later...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

P-Dude, I think Chris Had to quit growing for a while and lay low. He said he would be in from time to time. BTW you have been typing too much have a few of these :bong1::bong1::bong1:

Now back to BIU :bong::bong2::bongin::48::joint:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

hi ozzy, so he's laying low, hmmmmmm......hope it's nothing serious, don't want to get our war hero in any trouble.....but I do miss him

OK, I'll smoke some of my crop and shut up....love ya oz, pee-dude


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

painter u r so cute...ok guys I am really off now..ttyl!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

Chris had to go on Haitus for awhile from growing...

He will log on soon to say whattup to everyone..... 

I should be seeing him the day after thanksgiving to hang, smoke out and eat up some good food.......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright get them Bongs loaded for the :20 let have a practice session :bong::bong1::bongin::bong2::

:vape1::vape3::vape wweeeeeeeeeee:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you dog, you are a sweet heart.....and I am sooooooooo cute now since my girlie barber cut off all my hair......I look like a friggin cop with bad teeth


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd when you see him make him double toke a couple and say it was orders from the BHC. Them smack him up side the head and Say "Ozzy said the stop in and get he's revenge"


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd420.....thanks for the follow up on chris

Are you another Iraq veteran?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2: *Blueberry* tonight :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> thank you dog, you are a sweet heart.....and I am sooooooooo cute now since my girlie barber cut off all my hair......I look like a friggin cop with bad teeth


 

lol time to break out the whitening strips... my hair is long I am not wanting to cut it ever...I will looks so like a hippy when I am 80 with long hair...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

no prob Painter...

No I am not a vet...just proud to be friends with one


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

do u think it willl be weird to see elderly people saying dude and yo and whats up....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

They will be easier to under stand than the young'un with the IOI U812 WT_WYA and all the other twitter adbrevations


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

I joke with my 10 year old that as a senior citizen, I will be listening to 


Dr. Dre, Tool, Jane's Addiction...

quite the g-ride, I will have as I go bumping down the strip in the old folks community


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I have seen janes addiction live...even better than on cd~ jane says...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

that's funny, 2Dog, cuz when I used to work at the Warfield in SF I saw Jane's and it was the best concert I've ever seen in all my years of working venues...hands down and period....

my favorite band of all time...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw them at the shoreline..outside under the stars smoking with my man...shared a chicken burrito and garlic fries..I will never forget that day....lollapalooza...so awesome so many bands...the family values tour rocked also....a duet with snoop dog and corn singing..pink floyd  we dont need no education..........


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I saw them at the shoreline..outside under the stars smoking with my man...shared a chicken burrito and garlic fries..I will never forget that day....lollapalooza...so awesome so many bands...the family values tour rocked also....a duet with snoop dog and corn singing..pink floyd we dont need no education..........


 
Well, well, well...
impressive, my lady...shoreline can be a nice venue in the setting sun for sure...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

my favorite concert venue is the shoreline..even if I have to drive out of town...next time I will get a hotel room...I get clausterphobic and fear of heights in the big stadiums...love being outside.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you kidding me? If you come up to the Shoreline, you better come early 

to grab a bite and smoke a fatty with me...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

cmd we need to double date at a concert at the shoreline...OMG what fun!! 4u and Uk need to come too!! that would rock.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:welcome:    *cd420*


Here:bong:


Please  tell  chris  a  fellow grunt  sends  his  besty..and  we miss him...tell him  he  should stop  by  and  say  hello...take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog is bored as heck........wants to chat...ozzy hey man!!:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

tomato soup is sounding so good...I am tempted to heat some up...hmmmm


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah sweetness tell chris hi and give him a hug for me........I mean HIGH...hehe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

Midnight BIU east coast session :bong::bong::bong1:

Keep on rocking and toking just don't be overtoking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

you type to fast 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I know I type and read really fast...atleast i dont talk fast lol...course this sis toned. come to think of it do I ever type sober? I dont think so. lol...how is your night going down ozzy? any good bud growing?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:lama:  :bong:


here  *ozzy*:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Just  broke out some Misty x Blue moonshine and toped with a little PurpleFrosting hash 

Having the last of a 32 yr old whiskey that my grandpa made Bro opened it yesterday for His B day. I wish I was half the brewer. It was aged 10 yrs in oak charred barrels before bottling.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

I  have a  confession...




:cry:





I  broke my  favorite  Bong..and I  cant  blame  *Ukgirl* 


so  m  breaking in giggle   another
..and  a Bud  in  my  flower  room  thats  the  hairiest  thing  I  have  seen.

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm the 1 that's drunk and your clumbsy


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

poor bong rip...nice bud though!!! cool bubbler.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

that bottle is older than I am......nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil*  It's  4:20  :bong:



*UKgirl*.....80 Days :heart:   :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that bottle is older than I am......nice.


 


You an  OLD  DOG....  *2Dog*...


here   :48:  then  pass along  :ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

yup 29 years...I am so sad I am leaving my 20's next year...u have no idea. time is flying...such a bummer. atleast I look young...lol I get carded everywhere. they carded me at walmart when I bought predator...I was floored lol..


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

When you bought "Predator", the movie? Totally cute dude....

I got carded when I bought some Captain Morgan yesterday at Safeway for my brother's visit...I was psyched too....

Chris will get a friendly smack for sure...after I take the pumkin pie off his hands that he's bringin'!

I'll keep an eye out for some good shoreline concerts 2Dog..I bet you and I dig on the same type of music....

That would be a totally funny and fun double date with you and your old man...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

it would be awesome! yup predator the movie I am paying and she says I need to see your id...I was like Im  not buying liquor why do you need it and she said it was because the movie is rated r...LOL...glad I had my id.. couldnt resist it for 5$


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

good call for $5! _young lady_


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

hey cmd what do men want for christmas...I am so far geting hubby a football hat of his fav team i do that every eyar...I am also getting him one of those sound machines that mimics waves and rain etc...I am tryign to think of something else..he has so much clothes I dont want that I was thinking a cool piece...know any good sites course u dont u live in a glass meca...hmmmmmmmm  what do u want for christmas? getting the two yo some fun stuff? I love shopping for toys.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

She saw some cheap little pink dollhouse in a catalog and MUST have it...perfect!.._it's her first Christmas ....._
 all she knows is that Daddy won't let the "scary" (that's what we call the Grinch from the movie) take her presents....she's so excited....

I'll tell you this 2dog..I love high quality cookware...an nice cast iron pan...a high end kitchen-aid mixer...I don't know if hubby cooks, but that is my thing....

there might be some cool kitchen gadgets or machines that he'd like?  I'm sure you're already ahead of me on this, but what does he like to do for fun?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah he doesnt cook for fun..I have cooking stuff..he likes sports, poker, video games, his ipod..idk what else to get him maybe nothing else since he needs a suit we may be buying him that. plus a few fun things I mentioned above and maybe a movie or two or a tv show season..wish he cooked did ur mom train u ur wife or are u just that blessed way??  I suppose it is all about desire and time. he works and right now is going to school done in feb so he is a busy dude..


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh and How cute is that daddy will protect her from the grinch and her presents!  maybe even a ham dinner. awww I wanna baby girl! time to snuggle a chiweenie!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

My Dad used to cook so I guess I picked it up from him..

plus I am pretty picky about my food so..... if you want something done right......

I don't play vid games, but _there ya go.._I'm sure there is some new game or game system or system addition that he doesn't have...(lucky guy BTW!)

Yeah..that's her little movie right now..we rented it from the library and she runs into her room and says "Daddy play scarys fo' me"...

Alright..I wasn' going to post this, but it's too funny...

I was going to the bathroom a few days ago and she swung her little body in and looked at me...

she said: "Daddy...is that you tail?"  Her Mom and I almost died laughing....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

42f and overcast.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:

4u :heart: 79 *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey BHCers :yay: it Friday time to collect the paycheck change and Party
:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong1: 

UK glad to see you teaching 4u how to count backwards:giggle: bet the cold showers start at 60 :laugh:

2dog I been smoking longer then you've been around. I have a few bottles that are as old as me 42 that grandpa made and left with orders to open when I turn 50 and 60.

TMT time to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

Raining Cats and Big Dogs here this morning.



> tc....didn't you say that SNOW is sooooooooooooo pretty.....slush is not, frozen slush sucks.....old memories from growing up in Wisconsin



*Painter*....snow may look pretty, for the moments it is falling, and even possilby from a long way off....like on in a mountain view......but other than that, I would like it to melt about ten minutes after it falls......I also hate slush, ice made from snow, the cold that comes off of snow and well, I just cant think of things I like about snow...oh yes, it puts the water in the lake that I love to fish....

*Cmd*, glad to hear Chris and you are gonna be sharing some good ol' turkey leftovers, give him my best too.  My husband cooks, and well, he has all the gadgets, got that fancy kitchen aide mixer (also got the grinder attachement for his grinding pleasure) a few years ago, he uses it to make bread, no more kneading, he loves it.  Got him new cookware last year for xmas, it was/is awesome.....anodized is the only way to go.  He is getting a set of Hinkel Knives (or is that cutlery?) this year...shhhhh....dont tell him.

*2Dog*, you could always get him a kitchen item, and tell him you got it for him, use it to make his dinner?

*Ozzy*, I see you down there, hope you are feeling better....

TGIF all you Bong Hitters World Wide!  Hope you all have great weekends!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey TC...knives..cutlery..whatever you call em a good sharp knife in the kitchen is AWESOME!! Lucky dude!

Mronin ya'll! It's ugly in the Bay Area...gonna take the kids to the Aquarium of the Bay...got some free tix from the in-laws....good times!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..Happy  Friday...


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Back At you 4u :48::48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 20, 2009)

TGIF
I seem to be out of sorts with the universe today.
Pleeeze Pass me that joint Ozzie.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

OHC i'll :48::48: that's how I roll 1 is never enough


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> My Dad used to cook so I guess I picked it up from him..
> 
> plus I am pretty picky about my food so..... if you want something done right......
> 
> ...


 


lol.......


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OHC i'll :48::48: that's how I roll 1 is never enough


:holysheep: Just what I needed Ozzie. grassyass :hubba: (been working on my spanish).


----------



## painterdude (Nov 20, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> My Dad used to cook so I guess I picked it up from him..
> 
> plus I am pretty picky about my food so..... if you want something done right......
> 
> ...



hey CMD.....I am a sit down kind of guy, hide my 'tail' and don't spray....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 20, 2009)

tc.....sooooooooo, how much snow can you get up there where you and the dude hang out?  Oh, we forgot HAIL.....hail makes way too much noise and scares the dog and the kitties


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

CMD, that's SO funny!!!!!!!!

I remember when my niece was very young, and was taken on a trip to a real working farm. When she got home, I asked her what her favorite part of the visit was. She said, "Oh, Auntie Debi, it was when the farmer pulled on the cow's penis and the milk came out!"


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:BHC time to BIU the weekend has started :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 20, 2009)

hi bhc, well its national somekout day i say we biu in honor:bong: happy fri everyone, time to go eat somewhere:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:rofl:  *cmd*...when my  oldest  Daughter  seen  mine  she  called  it  an  " _AWWEE_"  :spit:

Whats  everyone  smokeing tonight?  Im  Hitting on  the PURPLEBUD  ...:bong:



:bong::bong:  and pass  :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank 4u :bong: I'm hitting some Misty x blue moonshine with PurpleFrosting hash on top Misty pick you up enough for the PF to slam you back on the couch

Sliding a few y'll way:bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:bong:  thanks  *Ozzy*..and passing  to  next  member :bong1:


What  ya  have  growing  *Ozzy*? any ic?  aint  seen  the  spam  in  a  while...whats  fer  breakfast?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

I defrag the computer earlier and gonna try to take a few pict later. I got to many ladies growing I am playing with a new was to grow using 2 litre bottles and revegging a Misty x blue Moonshine she has been a pain in the backside to clone so I reveg her. In the flowering room I have 15 going and 30 in 2 litre bottles in the veg room.
Pic #1 is the Bonsai revegging
Pic#2 2litre bottle grow
Pic#3 the stem of the Misty x Blue Moonshine in reveg
All pic were taken last week


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

Very  nice  *ozzy*..I  was  thinking  reveg  on  the  Red Dragon  I  have...But  feel  confident  now  I  will clone  her  :aok:  you  dont  cover  the  pepsi  bottles  huh?


:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that I know it works I'm gonna start thread about the way I am doing it.
Thread started in my sig
I need a :tokie: the bongs dirty and I'm to lazy to clean right now so I be :joint::joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks  *ozzy*

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2009)

hey hey BHC :ciao: 

bong vaping Bubba/Kush with some bubble mixed in

:fly::fly::fly::fly::fly::stoned:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

Friday Night Vapin' before dinner---gonna eat everything in the restaurant by the time the munchies kick in....

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

let's see...it's 4:18pm PST...

2 min...gotta go...I'll take one for ya'll!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Ozzy here for the :20 :joint::joint::48::ccc:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

work called me back for monday...til who knows when wish she could have waited til after thanksgiving oh well.:hitchair: :doh: :cry: :bong: :rant: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Just look at it like this 2dog, you will have more money for seeds and lights. That can be your Christmas Present to yourself:aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

true...I hate being away form the house when Im growing tho...Makes me happy that I have 5 guard dogs '


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont want to go out tonight..I have to go shower to wake up...I am procrastinating hubby may shoot me lol........


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 20, 2009)

C'mon 2...up n' at 'em...

we'll miss you during tha day while you're at work

Like Ozzy said, mo money, mo money!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

she works hard for the money eh eh eh eh so hard for it honey.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya and we will always treat her right:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:yeahthat:



:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 20, 2009)

hi guys and gals of the bhc, well im vapeing some super lemon haze and i think i found the sweet spot b/c im so stoned. off to  work tommarow till 2 thenoff till tues, then turkey day. sheeze ill catch yall later:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

No  ya  wont...Ya  hve  a  new  toy..see  ya  around  turkey  day..Smoke  freely  *astro*:48:   and dont  work  to  hard


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:    


Heres   me  new  Tune...
hKISSKISSp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfWTtfz5fto


I  got this  Girl  from  over  seas...:hubba:




*Ukgirl*...Baby  Are  ya  DOWN..DOWN..DOWN..DOWN..DOWN



gotta  go  SHED:bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

whew glad to be home..soo sleepy a bowl and I am off to dream land I hope all my BHC friends sleep peacefully!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2009)

*Good Saturday Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Overcast and 46f

Big party at 12:00 noon, rivalry Saturday, one game season, what ever you want to call it we will be having fun today at noon. :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2009)

Good Morning BHC Sunny and 61 today 

Hope everyone can enjoy a great Daze today
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

One more day closer to that big ol' Turkey Day!

Lets see, this year *was* gonna be* NO* dinner at home, *WAS* gonna go and hide somewhere in the Motorhome, as the daughter was gonna go to DC.

*THEN* she changes her plans and is comming for the whole long weekend.......and I invite the single Brother to dinner and he accepts......cool.  Four for Thursday Turkey.  Some nice steel head fishing in the morning and nice roasting turkey in the oven.  With some Black Friday thrown in for me and the girl.

*NEXT* the daughter calls and asks if she can bring a Guest, her roomie has broken up with the significant other.  Hum......OKay, bring the guest, we can all stay loaded and loaded with turkey.

*THEN*, the Brother decides to go to a Female Friend's he has been "Seeing" for a month or so.  HUM.....all this house cleaning....well, it did need done anyway.

*NEXT*, the Daughter calls and says it will be just her comming up.........Dancing in the street now, I get her all to myself and maybe be able to talk the husband into bass fishing on Shasta now that there are no extra houseguest.

*THEN* last evening on the way home from town, Husband says...that is  it, next year, We will not be having Thanksgiving here.............We gonna get a room in Reno and Anyone who wants to join us can, We will pay for dinner...................LOL......Our anniversary is Friday after Thanksgiving this year......He is so funny, this is "his" fave holiday....He loves to cook, I dont think we will be in Reno next year, but who knows where any of us will be in a years time?

The upside to this last week and all these changing plans....I still have a very clean house, ready for the HOLIDAY Season~!  I even think I may be up for putting up the Christmas Tree before the girl leaves!



> tc.....sooooooooo, how much snow can you get up there where you and the dude hang out? Oh, we forgot HAIL.....hail makes way too much noise and scares the dog and the kitties


 
*Painter*, we get just enough snow on a good year (at my elevation) to be bothersome for a couple weeks.  Now if it freezes really hard after a good snow, it could be a month before my NON fourwheel truck can get up or down the hill.  We can get some hail too, but usually that is not a mid winter thing, more in spring and fall.

Tokin' it up here today....gonna finish this house today and tomorrow and then ......just enjoy it for a couple days.  So far with the husbands kind help, the tops of the kitchen cabnits are even clean!  You girls know what I am talking bout.

*2Dog,* Im with the guys..mo work, mo money......

Here's some :bong2: to pass around....a :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: 
for a party, in case you all show at once!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2009)

:ciao: TC if nobody else show we'll get good'n :stoned: and hope hubby come home in the mood to cook, cause after those we'll have the munchies


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

:ciao: It is funny Ozzy, the bird goes in the oven, (I do that), and the guys spend most of the day chasing steelhead in the frozen outdoors.........I prep and have everything ready when they get home......:aok:...Funny part is, I PRAY they dont get fish...on that one day, the kitchen being dedicated to one dinner.....and some slimey fish takes center stage and that is nice and all....but Yuka the slime and guts....lol.

More of these...:tokie: :tokie: :bong1: :bong1: :joint: :joint:  and one of these....:headbang: and I am back to a good mood.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Saturday ya'll!

My new indo is taking forever..was "supposed" to be done at the beginning of this week, but the samples right now are blazin! I haven't even _seen_ any amber yet....

Time to watch James and the Giant Peach....I know, I know..kids movie, etc..I haven't seen it and liked the book as a kid, soooo..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

:rofl:   *cmd*..I  went  threw  4  of  those  videos  with  My Second  daughtr...great stuff..


:ciao:  BHC .......:bong:



*tc*...hope  Hubby  catches  a  stealhead..Not  just  sos ya  can  have  slimey guts..also  gives  the  MEN  some  stories  to  shae while  you  finish  up  that  bird:giggle:



Leaving  a  1/2lb  of  Frosting  on the  table  Help  yer  selfs:ciao:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, TC--you must be smokin' some Sativa dom's this fine Saturday to talk so much. LOVE IT! 

No cleaning spree here for the holiday--we have no relatives here in Nevada. 
We just go to a casino, see a movie, have a nice Turkey dinner, play a few slots just for the fun of seeing the bells and whistles light up make music. 

Today is transplant day for me--10 lovely ladies await moving from 1 gallon to 3 gallon pots. Sun is shining, it's about 70 degrees and life is good!

Oh, P'Dude--Tony resurfaced. But not before I got someone to break into his house to make sure he wasn't lying dead on the floor. Guess he "got lucky" as he says, and found a girlfriend for a couple days. WHEW!  He sure smells better today, so looks like she let him shower, too. 

The Nirvana "Aurora Indica" seeds arrived, and wow--what great stealth packaging. 

BIU, everyone, and have a great weekend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> The Nirvana "Aurora Indica" seeds arrived, and wow--what packaging! They sent it in a really neat yellow hemp wallet with zippers inside, and "Nirvana" embroidered on the outside.


 


I  always  wondered  why  Seeds  was  so  expensive:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

Mojave ...Sounds like a really cool wallet.

*4u,* I hope he catches a steelhead too.....it will be his first of the season and with the storms happening they ought to be up here by now.  Say hello to UK for me...I miss her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

:ciao:  *tc*..:48:

I  have  to  run  after  them  now  on  accunt the  storms  run the  up:doh:


BIU  girl:bong:

:ciao:  *2Dog*..I C U


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2009)

*hello BHC 

and a special hello to tc  

time to hit the :bong: 4u :heart: :bong:

*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

hey everybody! I am baking...got the oven scubbed now I have brownies going, next will be white choc chip oatmeal cookies, then PB cookies and later this weeks red velvet cake and cocolate cake creme cheese frosting on one chocolate w sprinkles on the other ...I may make some other treats too...we shal see. lol. I am itching to make a cobbler with awesome berries


----------



## 420benny (Nov 21, 2009)

Howdy gang! Tc, glad to see you in a good mood and all chatty cathy, lol. I feel good today myself. Got to play in my real garden today. Did some weeding. And I sold a car body for more than I had in it. woohoo! My honey harvested some beets, carrots, lettuce and green tomatoes also. We are 30 days past our frost date here. The only things suffering are basil, peppers and beans. What a strange season we have had here. Time to roll a fattie. Let's see, what jar do I want to open? Ah yes, I haven't had PPP for a month. Let's see how she tastes. I feel like a rich man with so many choices of bud to sample. Life is still good. BIU or roll one. TTFN


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

benny glad to hear that we r truly blessed. a lovely day.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 21, 2009)

*2Dog*, sounds like you have the desert end of Thanksgiving tied up there. OR are all those treats full of MJ and for tonights get baked the Saturday night before Thanksgiving Day goodies?  Put me down for a couple of them, with or without the MJ....they sound awesome.

*Benny*, good to see you......I agree weird weather year.  So, how's that PP?

*Passing the reefer now....or throwing some on the table for when you all show up.* (as 4u does.....throw!)


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

lol no mj...I have yet to find a bakeable that i enjoyed as much as smoking.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 21, 2009)

Whattup gang!

So I was going to have my "traditional" Friday T-giving with all the friends and family that are otherwise occupied on the actual holiday...It's more of a "party" t-giving...kids running everywhere, cocktails, good food, music, bong (downstairs in the smokin room, of course)...

Only thing is, I was gonna make a turkey and stuff for the dinner, but our buddy 

Chris1974 is going crabbing this weekend, so if he catches enough, we are 

going to have a "day after thanksgiving" crab boil instead!....

Oh, and 2dog, I will take 1 brownie, 2 peanut butter cookies, one piece of chocolate cake with sprinkles and one without...oh, yeah, I'll be needing some milk as well please....

You and your lucky husband all set with a grip of desert!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

*cmd420*:hitchair:
you  still  in initiation  time  you cant  just  come  in  and  place  top  orders  from  the  *2Dog*...But  since  ya  good Buddies  with  My  Man  thats  always  Had  me  back..(  thanks  brother *chris *:aok tell  him  i  had  okay  Luck ut  with  me Unemployed at  the  moment  Had to  pull  and  store  boat  for  the  rest  of  the  year:cry:  wish  him  luck  4me  please  and  slide  him  one  of  these:bong1:  I   just  filled  with  some  Purple  frosting...yum  yum ..anyway....I  get  firt  crack  at  those  peanutButter cookies..STAND  DOWN 

*benny*...Glad  ya  stopped  By...Lets  fire  up that  PPP  and  make  some  salsa:lama:


*ozzy*..*fa**$**t*...:48:  I  see  you  fellas


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

oh  yeah   :ciao:  *Seattle  *its  4:20  :bong:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 21, 2009)

I am back with my ppp report. holycrapitisgreat   I only got a half inch on the fattie and I am baked,lol. :joint: Good up buzz. I had to go do chores and playing ball with the dogs was a blast! Smooth, not a lot of flavor, but a nice buzz. If anything great happens in the rest of the j, I will stumble back in. Time to go watch my guys do their thing.:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm gonna keep low. might get whacked with a chair, like CMD420


----------



## 420benny (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, 4u- I love making salsa. We will have to do that sometime. You will love my garlic, hot version. WooWooo


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Benny, is it a secret recipe? If not, could you share? Sounds too yummy for words...I'm a major salsa fan. Especially with garlic...mmmmmgood!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Some hubbys bring their wives beautiful flowers. 

Mine brought home BRUSSEL SPROUTS! :hitchair:  Well, they KINDA look like flowers, don't you think? :confused2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

lol I would cook those up with some bacon and onions!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, 2Dog, that's the plan! 

But flowers would have been nice too. <G>


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

here mojave have these from ukgirl and 4u  




2DOG,,TC  OHC ..hello ladies :ciao:*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey, UKG! Now I'm loving THOSE flowers! Females know what females really want! And it AIN'T Brussel Sprouts! (auto seeds would have also been very appreciated....<G>)

TC--ENOUGH CLEANING!!! Time to chill out with us and relaxxxxx!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 22, 2009)

good morning ladies, and everyone else,  sunny now but gonna rain later, 55f
 i guess ill finish the floor in the bedroom then ill be done with my housing updates for the year, but first i must fix head:bong: have a great sunday and ill be back later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Some hubbys bring their wives beautiful flowers.
> 
> Mine brought home BRUSSEL SPROUTS! :hitchair: Well, they KINDA look like flowers, don't you think? :confused2:


 



:rofl:


Good  Morning  *Mojave  *:48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!  One and All.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

:ciao:  *tc*...wanna  share  this  with  me.:48:..*ukgirl  *is  out  with  her  MUM  maybe  buying me  flowers..:giggle:  Gonna  see  whats  on  the tele today:ciao:


*Astro*...ya  gonna  have the  floor  done by  Christmas


----------



## tcbud (Nov 22, 2009)

Heading for the boondocks......ah....that says something, cause I already live in suposed "boondocks"......so I guess we going to the boonies boondocks. :ciao: :fly: 
but I will take a :48: and pass......:48: 

Have fun watching tv you all token and smokin BHC members.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey BHCers enjoy your Sunny Sunday. Roll up a few and take a walk in the woods.:tokie::tokie: 

Gun season for deer starts tomorrow so I might not be around much this week. If you are hunting Be safe and good luck. WEAR YOUR ORANGE when in the woods, I don't want none of my friends hurt or worse
eace:

:bong1::bongin::bong2::48::ccc::joint: have a them a few Skunk #1 loaded and rolled for you'll


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

:lama:    


Look  whats  on  NBC


:bong:    enjoy  te  Boonies Boondock..*tc*..


----------



## painterdude (Nov 22, 2009)

mojave......glad to hear about Tony.......and he smelled good!  Was he grinning like a happy squirrel with a sack of nuts?

tc.....loved your Turkey Day story.....wifey hates the fish smell, the slime and the fish guts

cmd420......how many crab pots is chris putting out?  Haven't done that for a decade.....say HI for me when you see him

benny, ozzy and UKbabe......waves from Oregon

4u2....what's up?  NBC or FOX today?  Or both, back and forth during commercials or time outs.....hey, I went absolutely NUTSO last night watching the duckies....be good my friend

Wifey and I and some friends are going to have turkey dinner with all the senior citizens at our new Senior Center.....you get to eat, share a table and enjoy the company of lots of people you don't know....no family, no hassles, no arguments, no religious arguments and absolutely friendly politics with our friends

40 degrees here, sunny but rain is on the way......pee-dude

Oh, did MOM really disappear?  Or is she just teasing a bunch of new dudes somewhere else?


----------



## 420benny (Nov 22, 2009)

Howdy BHCers!
mm, my salsa recipe isn't a secret. I make it different every time. It all depends on what is ready in the garden. I use 3 or 4 kinds of peppers. Depending on how many wimmen and kids are sharing it, I may or may not take out the hot pepper seeds. Or, make 2 batches and leave out the hot pepper and onion from the girlie version, lol. I use several different tomatoes, cilantro, a walla walla onion, juice from an orange, maybe a firm cuke or 2 diced up, coarse salt, fresh ground pepper, many cloves of garlic. I also like to add mango if we have any. The idea is to end up with a complex tasting salsa with hot and sweets mingling. Paste tomatoes help thicken it up. Sometimes, the tomatoes are too watery and the salsa won't stick to a chip, so we use at least one paste tomato.
I am smoking a turkey to bring over to relative's house for Thursday dinner. 21 adults eating. Too many people for me, but it won't last that long.
p-dude, that was a heart attack game-quack, quack


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Whattup gang!
> 
> So I was going to have my "traditional" Friday T-giving with all the friends and family that are otherwise occupied on the actual holiday...It's more of a "party" t-giving...kids running everywhere, cocktails, good food, music, bong (downstairs in the smokin room, of course)...
> 
> ...


 

hmmmm crab....I am able to avoid the deserts most of the time I have had a few cookies the cakes I wont bake until wednesday and they arent staying here...we actually usually end up throwing out about half a  cake when I bake...not huge desert eaters...but the cookies are flying I took the bag from hubby last night...


----------



## astrobud (Nov 22, 2009)

hi bhc, yes 4/u the floor is done , all but trim wicth ill pick up tommarow and ill be done,a lot of work for an old man:chuck: well time to relax have a couple of beers and do some vapeing and catch up on the days programming events. pass the tube around :hubba: with some super lemon haze.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Have a great evening/morning/day/night by making the Voices in your head happy with :bong::bong::bong1::bong2::48::tokie::ccc::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2009)

:ciao: BHC:ciao:  Bong vaping bk :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey *Duck* is there really a need to use a bong after the vaporizer?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

hmm about to go have a blunt and watch animation domination!!!! lol have a great nught friends!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi *Ozzy* :ciao:


> Hey Duck is there really a need to use a bong after the vaporizer?


When you use a bong with a vape it adds moisture and coolness if you use ice. Also if using ice you can take the biggest bong hit you can imagine  and not cough.  When just hitting the vape through the mouthpiece, its about the same as smoking a joint as far as intake pressure, when using bong is like hitting a bong:bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 23, 2009)

good morning to anybody who's not in bed....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny, sunny, sunny, and 41f.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :lama:
> 
> 
> Look  whats  on  NBC
> ...



keep it up .. I'm keeping track.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 23, 2009)

morn bhc, im a worn out old boy today, still have to make a run to the dump and pick up some trim (flooring type get your heads out of the gutter) but its raining so i dont know if it will get put down today. i think ill prolley just relax for the most part i have to put my grow room in order tonight, my light will be here about 1 o clock, i have to get it going. after running a 1000 watter the 400 watts just doesent seem to do the job. no rest for the wicked, have a great day everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


Have  a  great  Day:bot::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> keep it up .. I'm keeping track.


 




:48:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 23, 2009)

This is my introduction to the Bong Hitters Club. I'm a young smoker, been smoking for a couple of years and I like to grow my own stuff. I live in Denmark near Christiana, so I always have easy access to some good stuff. This is what I use as a bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

You need to post your pic at *The BHC* without the cussing


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 23, 2009)

There you have it mate


----------



## astrobud (Nov 23, 2009)

good job and welcome aboard :welcome: nice plant you have btw.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

:welcome: RP :48: you made it just in time to help me skin and butcher a deer :yay: J/K

Hey *hick* 4u was messing with us NBC had a cooking show on then :shocked: Figure Skating was nice outfits on the ladies though :hubba:

:bong1::bong2::bongin: these are for y'll I got work to due. And a tenderloin to cook.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> This is my introduction to the Bong Hitters Club. I'm a young smoker, been smoking for a couple of years and I like to grow my own stuff. I live in Denmark near Christiana, so I always have easy access to some good stuff. This is what I use as a bong:


 


Nice  utensil...welcome  aboard  my  friend....Have  to  chose  a  number yet and  place  it  in your  signature  for all  to  see

Here  :bong1:  Happy  smokeing From  4u....2u:ciao:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao: mornin BHCers, sunny and 72, beautiful day.   :aok:  OZZY, congrats on the backstrap $


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 23, 2009)

GM all. 
Welcome RP.
57F and sunny here.
You guys sure are chipper this morning.
I'm busy planning my next nap. zzzz


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2009)

*good evening BHC :ciao:


:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao: UKgirl :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2009)

*goodmorning to you ozzy ,,here 

hold this while i search the boards 

:48:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

All these :tokie: are starting to hit me like a 2 ton heavy thing. It's nap time 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnortzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz see you in my dreams


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *good evening BHC :ciao:*
> 
> 
> *:bong::bong::bong:*


 


:heart:


:48:  4u

:bong::bong:  4me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *Salvador, Bahia, Brazil*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thanks 4u 
Very tasty ..now here you toke on these :48: whilst ya on the move and ill hit the :bong: 
*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

It's 4:20 est let's *BIU* :bong::bong::bong1::bong2::48::tokie::ccc::joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:yeahthat:



:ciao:   *Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan*   it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 23, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC....

as 4u says...some color for the page.....what do you see?

two Hits later, what do you see?

:48: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

I see a tree, a little kid, a cross, and a golf flag. What do you see? :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: I don't see anything cause my eyes are crossed after those :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Ozzy, why does your avatar not spin any more?

Or was it just the weed?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 23, 2009)

It spins for me Duck, this time, sometimes not.

I saw a cross......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

Your seeing thing in slow motion *Duck*

I see someone walking away from a cross, *TC*


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 23, 2009)

firewood?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:yeahthat:

:ciao:  


:bong:


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Done with work. Kids are doing homework. Wife is in excercise pants. Just hit a oneie of skunk, priceless.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 23, 2009)

A man after my own heart.....

Firewood, madrone burns great!

waves at 4u down there....I finally got that old desk out of the house today....house looks ready for the holidays....whew..time to smoke more joint and make dinner....

BIU BHC!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao:

*Las Vegas, Nevada, United States

Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico

Tijuana, Baja California, Mexico

San Diego, California, United States

San Bernardino, California, United States

Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*




And.....  oh  yeah..*Seattle*.....it's  4:20  :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm 420...I love my hubby so much..I woke ip this morning sick I had to call in hubby cleaned up after me, cleaned the house and brought me some food..I love him....I feel so fortunate. hope everyone is having a good day. I have to bathe these dogs...gonna get really stoned and handle 5 mutts...I wash and hubby dries lol....


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

I am going to get serious about working in the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

LST me some monsters.


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Gonna turn myself into a lizzard.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2009)

wooooooohoooooo bong hits all around!!!:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 


got a fat raise at the job $$$


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Your seeing thing in slow motion *Duck*




It must be the weed because it is spinning now:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:




congrats on the raise *ek*:aok:






bong pic? amber dog


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats on the raise eastla now if only they would give you early retirement:aok:

Hey BHCers it BIU time :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::ccc::joint:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Congrats on the raise eastla now if only they would give you early retirement:aok:
> 
> Hey BHCers it BIU time :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::ccc::joint:


 

nah im only 20 im probably going to continue for another 10 years after that im done dont really like backbreaking labor too much cant get too high or off goes the hand or something.. good luck on your early retirement


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..I  think  Ill  *retire  *this  pile  of  weed:bong:


who  want  to  help?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

Amber Dog said:
			
		

> I am going to get serious about working in the garden tomorrow.


 


Why  not  today


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

no time like the present evening 4U and ozzy!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> nah im only 20 im probably going to continue for another 10 years after that im done dont really like backbreaking labor too much cant get too high or off goes the hand or someshit.. good luck on your early retirement


 
This advice come from age *RETIRE* as soon as you can work is over rate and alway underpaid 

My bongs clean and I just bought a 5 pack of lighter let work on that pile 4u:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Why not today


 
smoke got in her way :laugh:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 23, 2009)

NBCABCCBSPBSFOXFOXFOXFOXFOXFOXFOX.....hmmmmmmm
this could get dangerous......better watch my letters....pee-dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah P-Dude let's watch it before the BHC ends up closed. I don't think the Mods will be as forgiving the next time.

Good night all have a good one

eace:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Yeah P-Dude let's watch it before the BHC ends up closed. I don't think the Mods will be as forgiving the next time.
> 
> Good night all have a good one
> 
> ...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is my buddy 2Dog illin'? Hope ya feel better girlie


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nice  utensil...welcome  aboard  my  friend....Have  to  chose  a  number yet and  place  it  in your  signature  for all  to  see
> 
> Here  :bong1:  Happy  smokeing From  4u....2u:ciao:



Can I have BHC #1337?

And thank you all you your nice comments.. Trying to hand out as much rep as possible..  Nice club you have here


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 24, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon BHC....
> 
> as 4u says...some color for the page.....what do you see?
> 
> ...



Maybe it is just me, but I see a man doing a rather rude gesture with his hand :hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

Risky Pack......welcome to the Monkey House


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

light rain and 47f.

:welcome: to the BHC *RiskyPack*

*p-dude* don't ya have your own thread, if you want to poke the stick?



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 24, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Is my buddy 2Dog illin'? Hope ya feel better girlie


 

awww thanks feeling better today/...in fact off to work soon...I am so cold...brrrrrrrrrrr even with the heater on. hope everyone has a great day!! my ipod is full of new stuff cant wait to listen to it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC...52f and rainy  today..


Remember  :bong::bong:  for  Tuesday

take  care and be safe


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 24, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> This advice come from age *RETIRE* as soon as you can work is over rate and alway underpaid
> 
> My bongs clean and I just bought a 5 pack of lighter let work on that pile 4u:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin:


 

if i could i would man im not so happy this morning dont have a lighter and i swear i woke up to someone pounding my window there was no one to be seen when i ran outside


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Morning Bong tokers, midnight jokers, and the rest of you fall thru the crack'ers 

Deer #4 hanging in the barn, Ozzy through hunting for the year except for other people's "I hit it and can't find it. Will you help me?" Why do they come and ask after they have disturbed everything and never looked at the ground.:rant:

P-Dude if you knew the length I went to awhile back to get the BHC reopened, you would know why I ain't joking..

:ciao: Eastla be safe and try not to work to hard

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 24, 2009)

:bong: rips from the stove top with some paper...im mex american wont need to get ready for work till 8 then out at 9 something  i feel for the raza with no greencards working 15 hour days bong hits and a chela for them


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Goodevening BHC :ciao:

Anyone care to share this :48: or this :bong: 

leaving it for the next member :bongin:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks UK Ill smoke it and pass it...:48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 24, 2009)

*Good Evening/Morning/Night all you bong hitters and reefer tokers!*

:bong: :bong: two for tuesday, and :48: two tokes for tuesday.

Howdy *UK*, dont mind if I do, fancy meeting you here....pass:48: :48: 
Congrats on deer number #4 *Ozzy*, sounds like you got the freezer stocked and ready to go for the season.  Dinner at *Ozzies*! 
*Eastla*, hope the beauty sleep works out.
*2Dog*, glad you are feeling better.
*Duck*, what can I say....it got up to 52f here today, beautiful sunny day!
*4u*, send some of that rain down this way if you please.
*Painter*.....Monkey house?  ....:rofl: 
*Risky*, I be looking and looking, even put on the glasses.....do you need glasses?:ciao: 

Token it up here folks, have a great evening!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC :ciao:*
> 
> light rain and 47f.
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning Bong tokers, midnight jokers, and the rest of you fall thru the crack'ers
> 
> Deer #4 hanging in the barn, Ozzy through hunting for the year except for other people's "I hit it and can't find it. Will you help me?" Why do they come and ask after they have disturbed everything and never looked at the ground.:rant:
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...Im  a  little  late...so  Ill  have  a  few:bong::bong::bong:  to  make  up  for  it...


Sad  news  on  the  4u  front...Daisey  Dog  has  Neo..something  wrong in  her  spin  is  why  she  has  trouble  walking  and  her  front  paw  doesnt work  right and  she  falls over..all  of her  legs  are affected....i  cant  afford  the  surgury  and  MRI and  as  Dr  said  (only 10% restores  function  back.) My  oldest  Girl is  a  bit  upset..I  Love  My  Vet  as  He  went  out  to  help  calm hr  down  and  explain  that   to  her that  Dad  will  do  what  he  can  but Daisey  is  12  yrs  old  and he  dont  like  surgery  on  that  old  of  a  dog...we  are  trying  some  steroids  in  order  to  help  shock  things to  were  she  can  be  comfertable..it  wont  cure  it  but  prolong  ..we  will  continue  to  give  her  the  meds  for  a  week  and  see  how  she  does...4u2  may  have  a  Bad  day comeing  I  hate  to  do  what may  need  done...so I  will start  to  prepare  My kids...Hope  everyone  has  good  night..Im  gonna  get  stoned  now:ciao





*UKgirl*:heart:  75


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 24, 2009)

I am sooo sorry 4U...I lost the love of my life..my sheepdog garth  19 yo....I was shattered for about a year...now I can think of him without crying...times helps heal. get lots of pictures if you can...of him with them..they help.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks  *2Dog  *we  have  lots....My  oldest  was  4 when  we  got  her  and  4ujr will  be  devastted...hes  only  10.  Only   Dog hes  ever  had...they  use  to  play  real  well..but  a  few  yrs  back she  slowed  down...as  we  all  do  in  time...thanks  again  my  friend:48:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 24, 2009)

i always give it my all if theres a puddle and the boss dont wanna step on it ill lay on that crap im that kind of guy my body is killing me and it dont help that i came home to the brother & homies faded from smoking the last of our stash feel sick as a dog im out to get some meds

tc- beauty sleep? no such thing gotta stay on your toes mam


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 24, 2009)

sorry to hear that* 4ubest of luck $*


----------



## astrobud (Nov 24, 2009)

hi bhc, wow thats a bummer 4/u but i know you and the kids will handle it well


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2009)

What a bummer 4u2sm0ke

I had to take my Mothers dog just this past week to the vet to be put down.
It was for the best. He was so old and had getting around problems too.
If you are like me.. my dog is part of the family...My condolences


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

4u I hate to here about you dog, I know the feeling too well. Have had to put down 2 dog in the last 2 yrs, and my DA as you have prob figured out hate pict. and only have acouple pic of them 2 brother from the same litter. 1 made it to 12 1/2 the other 14 1/2 yrs both had Diabetes. 

P-Dude no worries :48: manly hug and a smack on backside:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem *p-dude*, you still the best stoner artist I know.

What *eastla*  Out of meds :holysheep: that can't be happening now it is the holiday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

*eastla* hope you found Meds before the Voices started with the death threats. NEVER let anyone know where your last emergency buds are.

:bong::bong1::bongin:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2009)

<<<4u2>>>

so sorry bout dd. something we did to help the kid that was hit hardest by the loss, was help them to make a plaque, and paint it with pets name, and some personal things, and put it on dogs resting place...trying to help brother...

had to write that here, couldnt pm ya...


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 25, 2009)

52f and overcast here.. Realfeel 41f due to the wind... Better stay indoors with my bong.

Did anyone catch the swine flu?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2009)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*_

So far it is overcast and 49f

No swine flu here *RiskyPack*


----------



## Hick (Nov 25, 2009)

Just an old broken down dog
is what I've come to be.
My senses are all growing dim,
My eyes can barely see.

But master, you're still in your prime,
while I am fading fast,
Please take me with you one more time
Before I breathe mt last.

You used to take me with you
To the woods when I was young,
To do your bidding faithfully
In my youth when I was strong.

My best's no longer good enough,
I'm useless and confused:
For surely you must care for me
as much as I for you.

I'll be waiting by the back door,
Take me with you when you go.
It's all I've ever wanted
and the only thing I know.

I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
Eager your will to do;
And gladly endure a painful walk
Just to be with with you.

Take me with you when you go.
One more time I long to be
with my master and my friend.
Take me with you once again.

Poem by Dana Duke


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2009)

*goodmorning bhc 

4U Hows the dog after her meds this morning ?

hick nice verses *

must be time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2009)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 25, 2009)

That is one of the saddest poems I ever saw Hick... I myself have an old dachshund.. She is 14 years now and still going strong... Although the ears and eyes doesn't really work a lot anymore.... Sad sad thing when pets grow old.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 25, 2009)

Hick, I don't think there has ever been a truer poem written about Man's best friend. Thanks


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *eastla* hope you found Meds before the Voices started with the death threats. NEVER let anyone know where your last emergency buds are.
> 
> :bong::bong1::bongin:


 
whats up ozzy ,pcduck i found a keeper shop i was super baked yesterday i still feel the heavy indica ifects this morning! im going to up my stash when i get paid in 2 days but i also have a little sour og harvest in about a week or two... hows it going for the rest of you i hope to hear of the holidays going up in smoke


----------



## tcbud (Nov 25, 2009)

4u, I am at a loss for words after that poem of Hicks.  I am so so sorry for your family.


----------



## 420benny (Nov 25, 2009)

Ditto on what TC said, 4u. Nice poem Hick. 4u I have been where you are more times than I want to remember. It sucks every time, but we eventually get over it. It usually takes a new puppy to start smiling again. Wish I could PM ya. My dogs are begging me to go play right now. TTFN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2009)

:ciao:  Good  morning  everyone...

sunny  today  finally..temps  52f   


*Hick*...Thanks  for  the  poem  meens  a lot:48:

*Ukgirl*...Yeah  gave  her  meds  but  stilll  dont wanna move  much..i  have  to  pick her  up  and  carry  her  outside..oh  why  did  I  feed  her  so  much  table  scraps..:rofl:  I  think  she  is  getting  use  to  this  as  she  wines  when  she  wants  go  out..and  Barks  when  she  wants  in...

*tcbud*...thanks  girl

*benny*...yeah  this  is  the  second  Dog  Ive  had...but  wont get  another  for  a  while  now..smoke  freely  my  friend


enjoy  your  day  everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 25, 2009)

hick.....that poem made an old man cry, thanks for the post.....but I just knew you would have something to say

4u2....when my little doggie Sumo got to the point where he needed help walking because his hind legs kept collapsing, I just always had a belt ready to go underneath his belly and help him walk or take a crap or pee....he would actually crawl around the property just so he could be near me...god, I'm crying again

Who ever figured out that one dog year equals seven of ours?

4u2, this is some kind of bummer, makes me want to spend some extra time with Raku


----------



## painterdude (Nov 25, 2009)

ozzy...thanks allot

DUCK.....ditto


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 25, 2009)

My heart aches for 4u2 and your oldest girl.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2009)

dang missed the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, 4U. What devastating news. 

From someone who has had to put down  my last two service dogs from cancer, i hope you won't mind my sharing that now is the time to make special memories and take special pictures. The kids with your dog. You with your dog. Let those tender moments be caught on film. 

I know it's very had to even think about doing this, but down the road, you will appreciate having those pictures so much. Take a paw print (poster colors on paper) and cut a small lock of hair. These are keepsakes that may mean so much to the children down the road. And, when no one's looking to see a grown man cry, for you, too.  

I have hundreds of pictures of my service dog Peek, but by far, the most precious to me are those taken in the last week of his life, that show his love for my husband and I shining through. Though he lacked energy, and was mostly sleeping, those moments captured when he was awake, and looking at one of us--are the most precious of all my possessions. 

My heart is with you at this oh-so-difficult time.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

39f and gonna be sunny.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

and 

Happy Thanksgiving too


----------



## astrobud (Nov 26, 2009)

good morn bhc, its so foggy out this morn i cant see the road in front of the house 64 and sunny otherwise. taking mom out for bfast at the ihop, then home to cook a turkey breast and watch tv. happy thanksgiving everyone, lets get those vapes warmed up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Stuff your Face Til your Belt busts Day

Cloudy and 50's with SNOW predicted for the night and Black Ice for Black Friday.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: gotta build up a hungery belly


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2009)

I will help you build* Ozzy* 
:bong2::bong2::bong2:

Hitting on some BK, WW, and little chunk of bk bubble hash


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

Between the 2 of us we have a loaded plate Skunk #1, Misty x Blue Moonshine and PF hash. :bong::bong::bong:

Do you heat press your hash?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2009)

*goodmorning and happythanksgiving BHC 

im sure its a day full of turkey and :bong: so here 
ill leave these on the table :bong::bong::bong::tokie::bong::bong:


4u :heart: 74 *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

Good  Morning/afternoon for you UK :48:

hey Fa$t I see you hanging out down there :48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 26, 2009)

mornin BHC! enjoy, family, food, fun and be safe!    :dancing:  :bong: :ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 26, 2009)

Gobble, gobble BHCers! Benny decided to wake and bake today while smoking a 16 lb. bird. Hope I don't burn it. 21 adults are waiting later for delicious, tender meat. It would suck to SCREWup now. I hope everybody is safe today. Have a great day and be thankful for your freedom. I will leave a fat white widow bud on the tray for you.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:

*Ozzy* A friend made the bubble hash, so IDK about heat press. 
I just picked upped a pollen press for when I make mine. I guess that is what you use them for?

Well I am full of food time for a nap. :ciao::bong2::bong2:


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

Is #24 taken? If not Id like to be 24.
Happy T-Day to all!
This is my bong. Made her in my high school ceramics class. My teacher was a retired pot head haha. Everyday we would listen to some Bob Marley and spin on the wheel. Best class I ever had. haha
My bong has no slide at the momento so Ive been using the glass bowl. Its rasta colored so I call her Kaya 

Stay smoking yall!:2940th_rasta:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry  oKUSHo we have a # 024 :48::48: we'll have these while you think about it. On page 1 , 2 post is a list of BHC members and numbers 

yumyumbubblegum #024

What makes you sleeper 2 big fat :tokie: or a Turkey sandwich ?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

hmmm hope everyone is having a good night. I am smoking and watching pawn shop...some pie later maybe lol....smokey time.:smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

Ozzy :fly::fly::stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

good times ozzy....I am getting hungry again...hmmm and all the good leftovers are at my families house :cry: :rant: :bongin:  I have some deserts but I want some turkey and taters lol....munchies...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

I have had Turkey :joint: Ham :joint: Deer:joint: Pumpkin,cherry and apple pies :joint::joint: :rant: no smilie for Shots :joint::joint: no wonder I'm :fly: I would leave the ground if my belly hadn't burst my belt:laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

u know I didnt eat very much...I was surprised. I actually lost 2 pounds this week...shock of all shocks...


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm I guess Ill go for number 56. I checked the list and didnt see one so hopefully that can be my number. Just had a turkey sandwich haha it was dank. Time to relax and watch some TV and smoke a lil bowl before pass out time Hope everyone had a good one this year!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 26, 2009)

*oooh i think i ate too much!*


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

Hehehe that picture is kinda vulgar.. But at least he has not neutered yet ;-)

It is really could and dark here today.. It is 10 am... Perfect day for a smoke I would say.. I think my new bubbler might arrive today if I'm lucky.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hehehe that picture is kinda vulgar.. But at least he has not neutered yet ;-)
> 
> It is really could and dark here today.. It is 10 am... Perfect day for a smoke I would say.. I think my new bubbler might arrive today if I'm lucky.


Nice, post a pic of the bubb. Id like to see the fresh glass


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 35f

:welcome: to the BHC oKUSHo 

Getting sighted in for Monday

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2009)

*goodmorning/afternoon BHC 

is everyone still stuffed ? :giggle:

must be time  BIU  :bong::bong:

welcome aboard okusho :bong:

*


----------



## 420benny (Nov 27, 2009)

Good mornin! Hasn't stopped raining since yesterday morning here. T-Day was a blast. I even lost 2 lbs. but I have no idea how. I did walk home a half mile from the party. Maybe that helped? Gotta work this morning, so no wake and bake. Be safe.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2009)

:ciao: BHC

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2009)

good Morning BHCers, Time to eat the left overs.

Duck have a good time MonDay just be SAFE there are idiots out there, that don't pay attention to what they are aiming at


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear ya Ozzy..or what is behind what they are aiming.

:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

morning everyone my tree is up and lighter now comes all the ornaments ...hope everyone if well warm and stoned lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Is #24 taken? If not Id like to be 24.
> Happy T-Day to all!
> This is my bong. Made her in my high school ceramics class. My teacher was a retired pot head haha. Everyday we would listen to some Bob Marley and spin on the wheel. Best class I ever had. haha
> My bong has no slide at the momento so Ive been using the glass bowl. Its rasta colored so I call her Kaya
> ...


 



:welcome:  to  the  club...what  ya  got  growing?  :bong:  and  pass  :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2009)

:ciao::48::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::joint::ccc:

:48:eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi All!  Definitely need to BIU today. Hubby talked me into getting up at 4 am to go to Target to get a new TV--ours is nearly dead. Great sale, but a loss leader. Got there 15 min before 5 am opening. Already hundreds of people lined up all around building. Got inside store at 5:05, straight to electronics, and all the sale tv's were already gone. 

Bleary-eyed, cold, wishing I were still snuggled in bed under my down comforters, it was all I could do to bite my tongue. Defeated after one Black Friday outing, we vowed never to repeat it. But having brekkie out afterwords was almost worth getting out of bed that early....

Have a great Friday, everyone!
Bong it Up!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

that stinks mm Im sorry there will be tons of sales all the way til christmas...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah chin  up  *mojave*..i  too  gave  that  early  crap  up...Never  got  what  we  wanted  and  a  few  years  back  nearly  got  in  fist  fight  with  a  fella  over  a  stupid  tickle me  elmo:rofl:   never  again  will  i  go  shopping  be4  noon:aok:  lets  stay  in  and  BIU  :bong:



I  Know  lets  call  this  Day   GREEN Friday

throwing up a  QP..help  yourselfs:ciao:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 27, 2009)

*420benny, how did the smoked turkey work out? hope it went well. mine usually take longer than expected*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> *420benny, how did the smoked turkey work out? hope it went well. mine usually take longer than expected*


 


I  dont  think he  got  it  dried  enough  to  Roll a doobie  yet..:giggle:



:ciao: * Saint-Pierre, Saint Pierre and Miquelon   *it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

after christmas is when the deals will be killer....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 27, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi All!  Definitely need to BIU today. Hubby talked me into getting up at 4 am to go to Target to get a new TV--ours is nearly dead. Great sale, but a loss leader. Got there 15 min before 5 am opening. Already hundreds of people lined up all around building. Got inside store at 5:05, straight to electronics, and all the sale tv's were already gone.
> 
> Bleary-eyed, cold, wishing I were still snuggled in bed under my down comforters, it was all I could do to bite my tongue. Defeated after one Black Friday outing, we vowed never to repeat it. But having brekkie out afterwords was almost worth getting out of bed that early....
> 
> ...



mojave...sooooooooooooo, you think I ramble on and on and on, well I do
So, you bong it up in the BHC and Vape it Up in the VHC.....what I want to know is did you buy any accessories when you bought your Da Buddha?  I read and re-read your testimonial and might order one of these but before I did I wanted to check in with you before I spend my money
Can you taste the dope using the Vape?
Do you get more stoned? (am wondering if this is the correct use of the language?)  The question could have been, 'How wasted do you get when using the Vape?'
Is it really easier to smoke harsher dope using the Vape?
Why did you go shopping so early anyway, you just knew in the back of your  mind that the TV's wouldn't be there?
What did you have for breakfast?
Are you still going to buy a new TV?  Seems that they are always on sale somewhere, Flat Screens especially.  
Love ya babe, pee-dude


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 27, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

fast I have decided that ur pup can be my polly's boyfriend...so cute! Bottom pic is my Rambo..AKA Romeo...all the ladies love him... :hubba:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 27, 2009)

:ciao: no prob, may be a long distance :heart: affair. he gets along well with others. 5 dogs, 4 cats and a min donkey (thinks he's a dog too!). :confused2: 

4u, glad you seem to be in good spirits today:aok:

sweet lookin fam ya got in the pics, 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

eh mine doesnt like cats...and actually had a run in with a goat last week I was not happy about...but she loves other dogs.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

she looks bigger than him what does he weigh? she's about 45 I think.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

Wanted to try something different than my bong tonight, so I rolled a joint with pure marijuana.. I'm not a skilled roller, so it got quite thin but damn compact.. I'm so bloody tripping right now seeing all sorts of colors on the screen... Just wanted to share the experience... Be back on the bong tomorrow ;-) Have a good night guys


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 27, 2009)

bout the same 45# +, funny if the cats run he'll chase and pester them but they all sleep together


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 27, 2009)

P'Dude, no, I had no idea there would be crowds like that at 5 am!!! I have never done Black Friday shopping before, and surely never will make that mistake again. Brekkie was great, tho, thick French toast, apple sausage and eggs over easy. Yummmmm, and sure gave me an attitude reversal, having a full tummy and knowing I'd soon be back in bed. 

On the vape, yes, weed doesn't have the same taste as it does in a blunt, a bong or a pipe. You get some intense taste the first two hits, and then it's pretty much just like sucking in air--the vapor doesn't give you the kind of taste you are used to when you inhale smoke. 

As for whether you get higher, I don't know. I do, but I can't take those horrendously deep hits off a bong the young'uns can. So the vape gets me higher, faster, and most of all, without coughing. 

As for harsher dope being more smokeable: YES! Just as it tends to cut the scent of great icky sticky, it does the same with harsh schwag, and you will get higher from vaping schwag with a lot less weed. 

No, I didn't buy any accessories--but PCDuck did. I just have the regular one. That alone was a BIG expenditure for me! 

I hesitate to recommend it for you, P'Dude, though....I remember when I recommended those inexpensive loupes and you got them, and then you couldn't use them with your hand shakes. I felt REALLY bad and that was only an under $20 purchase!  Jeesh, if you take my advice and buy a vape, then it doesn't work for you, I'll be devastated. And I'm afraid you'll hate me forever! Do you have anyone in your area that might have one you could just try first? See how it works for you? 

BTW, I didn't go shopping knowing in the back of my mind the TV's wouldn't be there! I had no idea. But I sure now am aware of how loss leaders work. Good education for me, actually. And cements my belief that ordering online is the BEST! But will still be looking for TV sales. Ours is on it's last gasps. 

Glad to hear everyone had a yummy Turkey day! We just went to a really great movie and had dinner out at a local casino. Lost my requisite $20 in the slots, as I do every Christmas and Thanksgiving. I just consider it entertainment and enjoy all the bells, whistles and sparkly lights! We sure were missing leftovers about midnight, though. Love going out for Thanksgiving, and love not having to cook or do clean up. But sure hate not having leftovers. 

The Purple Frostings are getting so monster sized it's like Jack and the Beanstalk--the thing just keeps expanding, and I keep wrapping the stems around and around....tying them down. It only slows them down, but not by much. These are some DETERMINED girls, for sure!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

next year u could buy one of those ready made dinners at the grocery store for like 50.00$ have tons of leftovers...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow *MM* 5 am ...way to early for me to be in stores.

I want to store at 8:55 pm to get new memory card for camera.

The clerk looked at me like I was not even there, not even a be with you in a moment  or nothing. 

How can you not see a ugly guy that is 6'2" and getting enraged?

Oh well I came home and bong vaped my bad attitude  right out of me :rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Sunny and 30f

BIU BHC :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2009)

Just a quick moment to wish all of you a belated Thanksgiving.

Take care.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 28, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

:bong::bong:



4u:heart:72 
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*...:bong:

45  and  slight  Rain..

Turkey  sandwhich  for lunch..fallowed  by  some  :bon::bong:


*Duck*...Got  my  DWC  going...I  have  some  ff  hydro  nutes..can I use them up  for the  veg  stage  and then  go  to  the  GH?  oh  its  "Grow  Big"  will  be updateing  threa  this weekend  as  I  have  new  growth ..thanks  for the help

*ozzy*..any  more  deer  hanging?

*mojave*...here:48:

*UKgirl*...72  :heart:

*tcbud*...:ciao:  say  hello  to  Hubby and  slide  him  this  :bong1:



Have  a Great  Day  *everyone*..stay  :stoned:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Hi Everyone! No BIU for me until later---I have to manage the "honey do's" today. Gonna work the math dude to death doing his least fav thing in the world--manual labor. Hahh!  He takes a break every time his hands get dirty. 
So I'll save that bong pass, 4U, until later on when I don't have to have eyes in the back of my head.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

okay  *mojave*...its  was  a  joint  tho:giggle:

ill  hit  my  bong  now  just  4u  girly...dont  work  Hummy  to  hard..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2009)

Have a great weekend with plenty of :bong::bongin::bong2::bong1::ccc::48::joint: :tokie:

:48:eace:


----------



## 420benny (Nov 28, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> *420benny, how did the smoked turkey work out? hope it went well. mine usually take longer than expected*



It came out perfect! I got it going at 7:45 a.m. and by 11:30 it was done. Very moist and so tasty. The other person cooking didn't start theirs until 10:45 and it wasn't done until after 3. We were all starving to death. They had a dead thermometer and it was stuck at 160 for 2 hours, lmao.
4u, it smokes really well if you leave it on the woodstove to fully dry out. Watch out for bones, lol.


----------



## 420benny (Nov 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Just a quick moment to wish all of you a belated Thanksgiving.
> 
> Take care.


Hey, she is back! Yippee, now all we need is that red dress avatar and life will be good, lol.:hubba: Happy Thanksgiving back at ya'


----------



## tcbud (Nov 28, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC....*

Hope you all had a wonderful turkey day and black friday.

Welcome to the BHC *oKUSHo* :ciao: 

Good to see you Back *SM* :ciao: 
*4u*, the husband says to pass you a reefer..... :48: 

*Mojave*, the news folks were saying...that the very best TV deals will be the week before Stupid Bowl.

*Duck, Benny, Ozzy and all the rest*..... Dang fine to say Happy Holidays to you all!  Here take this :bong1: or this:tokie: or pass the.....


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice treats TC  Pass me a roll haha


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 28, 2009)

took this real quik with a friends phone cam bhc#35213 as you can see all empty out to get some kush


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 28, 2009)

awww east finally joined the family...brings a tear to my eye. welcome dude.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 28, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> awww east finally joined the family...brings a tear to my eye. welcome dude.


 
LOL! this first hit of OG KUSH as a member is for you:bong1:  this batch is DANK


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 28, 2009)

u know I want some OG none of the clubs local have it that I have seen....guess I have to take kind bowls off of east lol...I will send it back with some pk in it...Lord my favorite smoke right now...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 28, 2009)

yes mm I am feeling better so sweet of u to worry...nothing keeps 2Dog down just a bit of the old regurgitating....the smoke helps!!  It comes with the diabetes my sugar was 398 that morning....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> took this real quik with a friends phone cam bhc#35213 as you can see all empty out to get some kush


 


Hello  my  friend and  welcome..I  love  that  little  Bong in  front..I am  a  small  bong  hitter...Hope ya  score  your  Kush...I take it  your  not  growing  at  the  moment?   Take  care  an  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello my friend and welcome..I love that little Bong in front..I am a small bong hitter...Hope ya score your Kush...I take it your not growing at the moment? Take care an be safe:bolt::bong:


 

2dog what mmj state do you live in? 

4u i got some pretty bomb og kush from a local shop. im waiting on my eg san fran ogk x sour ogk to dry up she always purples up and has the strongest pinesol smell super dank X'ED her to my male nepalese since i killed the clones....also some stuff in the flower room


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

:welcome: Eastla :48:

:ciao: SM :48::heart:

:48:BHCers :bong1::bong2::bongin::joint:


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 29, 2009)

I havent had any keif in awhile since I used all of it not too long ago (Drunken mistake, it was a waste) So I was looking at my grinder and saw that there was a bunch of super fine crystals all hidden along the sides and in between the screen and such. I scraped all of it out and got a nice lil bit. Just sprinkeld it over some swag I got. 
Yay haha. Happy Smoking!:fly:

This rip is for the BHC:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> 2dog what mmj state do you live in?
> 
> 4u i got some pretty bomb og kush from a local shop. im waiting on my eg san fran ogk x sour ogk to dry up she always purples up and has the strongest pinesol smell super dank X'ED her to my male nepalese since i killed the clones....also some stuff in the flower room


 
Im in cali...just need to get my butt up to the coast ...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*


Sunny and 38f


*4u2sm0ke* I do not know much about fox farm nutes, but if my memory is still there, is not FF made for soil? Most nutes for soil will not work for DWC.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers it's time to comunicate with the Voices. Let's all BIU this Sunday Still Eating Turkey Day.

I think you are right *Duck* you can use Hydro nutes for soil but not soil nutes for Hydro.

:bong::bongin::bong2::bong1::48::joint::ccc: :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I got a new camera...so you all have to suffer while I play with my camera

Plus I will put some Green on the page.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice Duck, looking tender.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC..:bong:

*duck*..*ozzy*
The Grow  Big  they  have  at  Hydro shop  one is for  soil  and  one  is  for  Hydro..I  purchased  the  wrong one  again  and  taught  i  would  use  it  up..I  started  my  WC  thread:aok:  and  think  its  in signature..*duck  *nice  pics..keep  playing  with  cam  and  shareing  the  pics  with  us...what  camers  ya  get?


*oKUSHo*....:ciao:  Top  of the  morning  2u:48:


take care  b safe


----------



## tcbud (Nov 29, 2009)

BIU Gals and Guys............

Good Sunday to you ALL!

Heading back to beyond the boonies.......it sure got cold here this last couple days, not warming up at all in the afternoon, 29f for the longest time this morning...it just warmed up out there to 30f!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again.

Nice shots with the new camera, PC! What kind of camera did you get? Will you be able to do macro trich shots? 

I have used hydro nutes for soil before, and they worked fine for me.

Will Dec. 4th EVER get here so I can order my auto seeds from Attitude?

Holy Finger Hash! The SUN just came out!!! Gotta slide the plants outside and make use of the good light. I never thought I'd miss the sun. But I never noticed before that this time of year, the sun is pretty much gone by 2pm in our backyard. Oh, I am SO lusting after a switchable electronic MH/HID light. Watch me drool. 

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice, lazy BIU Sunday. I have to crack the whip and keep the math dude from slacking off on the honey-do's. 

2Dog, I'm SO glad you're feeling better!!!!!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 29, 2009)

2dog, weighed my pit 'puppy', he's 60lbs, oofa.   

congrats on yard sale and new found space. bet ya got plans for it. not a memb of VHC, so post here.

enjoy the day, BHC friends $


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

wow tc buuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cold...we are not there yet.

mm/4u is just a cheap Kodak 12 Mega Pixels..more pics coming once lights come on

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

I had an old plastic bong that wen't caput so i wen't and got this toy today to join the club if it's not to late, i'll take #17 if it's not taken. Kush is the first thing going through it!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 29, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again.
> 
> Will Dec. 4th EVER get here so I can order my auto seeds from Attitude?
> 
> why are you waiting untill the 4th if you dont mind i ask, im getting ready to a make an order next week myself , dont want to make a move at the wrong time. biu everyone


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

:welcome: To the BHC the chef

The number 17 is not in use, so you can use it and display it in your sig. You can also click group memberships if you wish to display the club as your avatar title.

BIU for our newest member :bong2::bong2:


*AstroBud* I think Attitude is giving away a bunch of free seeds starting on that date..just pay shipping


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks pcduck, the 4th the attitude has a 15 bean freebie offer.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> 2dog, weighed my pit 'puppy', he's 60lbs, oofa.
> 
> congrats on yard sale and new found space. bet ya got plans for it. not a memb of VHC, so post here.
> 
> enjoy the day, BHC friends $


 

thanks...wow he is bigger than he looks...I should prob weigh polly again soon...too bad she is fixed. lol...I love the way ur pup looks. not that I would breed..I know there is too many at the pound...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

and :yay: chef has joined ,here you go chef :bong: or if you prefer :48: *


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

:48: :joint4: :bong2: :yay: yes welcome to the chef!!!  wil there be a special bhc dinner tonight? lol hey UK Ill smoke with ya...


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

ty ukgirl and 2dog, here:bong: :48: ummm i think something i haven't had in a couple of years to celebrate my joining.....Domino's!:bongin:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

oh no I dont eat there...last time hubby, me and the dog got sick...food poisoning across species...my poor lucky got my suaage off my pieces and we all got ill...I have been wanting that fried ppizza hut crust..remember it? do they still have it?? so greasy...


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

OOh yes they do....pizza hut it is! Domino's can go suck a egg!


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 29, 2009)

Pizza hut pan pizza with chicken = mouthgasm. That stuff is to good.


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got through with a pepperoni lovers with extra cheese.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Miss me miss me, now ya gotta kiss me.

Tis a great Sunday.  

Feelin' like a new woman.  Guess all I needed was a little (or big) turkey.  :giggle: 

(I'll pop in every now and then, lost my bong.   )


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Miss me miss me, now ya gotta kiss me.
> 
> Tis a great Sunday.
> 
> ...



Hey SM...nice to see ya......


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey SM...nice to see ya......


 
Good to see you too Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good to see you too Hammy.



Missed ya...glad everything is ok...hope your Thanksgiving was good...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Missed ya...glad everything is ok...hope your Thanksgiving was good...


 
It was very nice, thanks for asking.  Was on vacation for a week without hubs/kids.   Had dinner at Cracker Barrel.  No cooking or clean up.  :giggle: Loved it!

How was yours?


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

SM welcome back, glad you got some relaxation.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> SM welcome back, glad you got some relaxation.


 
Thanks chef.  It was much needed.  All that was missing was the pedicure.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine was good SM...the wife and I went to my brother and his wifes house....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mine was good SM...the wife and I went to my brother and his wifes house....



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hamster Lewis again.


Most excelent.

We went to my moms today for turkey day.  They never do it on the actual day because it's hard to coordinate everyone.  It sure was good.  I didn't assist in cleanup, I was glued to the TV.    Woohoooo!!


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hamster Lewis again.
> 
> 
> Most excelent.
> ...



You wldn't hve been watching that thing we can't talk about were you??
 The one involving pigskin?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Not me hammy.  

Eleven and oh.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Good to see you again, SM! Glad to hear you had a good "week away" and got to enjoy yourself. Now, go get that pedicure! <G>


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Good to see you again, SM! Glad to hear you had a good "week away" and got to enjoy yourself. Now, go get that pedicure! <G>


 
Sounds like an awesome idea.  May have to put that on tomorrows agenda.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi SmokinMom :ciao:

Nice to see you around Was a bit worried for a bit

Isn't vacations wonderful?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hi SmokinMom :ciao:
> 
> Nice to see you around Was a bit worried for a bit
> 
> Isn't vacations wonderful?


 
Thanks pc.  Already looking forward to the next one.  

How have you been?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

Bored out of my mine till you got here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

:yay: :banana: :woohoo: :welcome: Back SM Glad to see you back in the swing of things.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Bored out of my mine till you got here


 
Thanks.  Missed my ducky too.  

Thank you ozzman.  Sorry about any weird unusual pms...shhhhh.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

> weird unusual pms



Another reason I'm glad to be man.

Glad to see your beautiful rack, back:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Another reason I'm glad to be man.
> 
> Glad to see your beautiful rack, back:hubba:


 
:spit: 

You liked those, eh?


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola SM. I doubt you remember me, its been like a year. But yeah welcome back


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Hola SM. I doubt you remember me, its been like a year. But yeah welcome back


 
I have a great memory, particularly when I'm high.  :giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

Good night/morning BHC hope you all have a great week

:48:eace:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 30, 2009)

good morn bhc, welcome back sm. rain later and 50


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 30, 2009)

Mourning! It about 6 right now. Bout to go to sleep haha. Vampire status. Sleep schedule is so messed up.


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

morn BHC! your newest addition having a bong/vape day!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy, raining and 37f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Morn duck. 55 here i haven't looked outsite here:bong: Have a bongy day!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

morning peeps! very cold here brrrr!!!  my weenie dogs were snugglin in this morning.. glad u had a good vacation sm!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers and Tokers Worldwide!*

28f here this cool crisp morning, the moon is filling out nicely every night and bazing out there showing the white of frost like it was snow out there.  I think we will hit 50f at some point today.

Glad to see you back *SM* and Nice red dress too.

*2Dog*, that weenie dog got a sweater? I put mine on this morning, sweater that is, not weenie dog.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


45  and sunny


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


45  and sunny


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..:bong:


45  and sunny


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

okay 4u, we get it, 45 and sunny.   Looks dark out there to me right now. 
You dont have to tell me three times!
Hope your Tday was Outstanding.  And all your xmas shopping got done on Black Friday.....:shocked: ......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

waving at tc chef and 4u :heart: who i can see at the bottom 

:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

yup they all have sweaters...one is wearing her hoody right now..says fashion princess lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

Good Morning everybody it's time for the Monday morning BUI wake and bake session.

45 and Rain here today

*Duck*  ain't you suppost to be in the woods.

:ciao: SM I see you down there. Vacation must have been real good for you to be up this early

Passing these to you all :bong1::bong2::bong::bongin::tokie::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you ozzman.    I think Ive finally recovered.  :aok:  How are you this morning?

pc- I did it...added 3, its gonna work real well I think.    Should anyways..lol.

Thanks astro, tc and 2dog..and if I missed anyone.

I need a pipe smokers club.   

58 and sunny.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah pipe is my fav way ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn 2dog- over 3000 posts in only 3 months?  You'll catch me soon.  :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> yeah pipe is my fav way ....


 
Maybe we should start one.  :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

phc I would join!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

well I didnt want to steal ur idea sm...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

You really get around chef.  :hubba: 

LMFAO!


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

i try


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Funny thing is growing up i didn't belong to any clubs whatsoever and now i;m in two.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> i try


 
:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

G' Morning SM, Ozzy, Chef, and 2Dog

...thanks for the neat pic of the dog!


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

TC!  how are ya this wake-n-bake morn?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

ur welcome..she is like a little baby...poor thing was so messed up when I got her she wouldnt walk in the kitchen or any hard floor and wouldnt let people touch her..she has gotten much better. she still shakes when I just pick her up tho...little chunker lol!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 30, 2009)

:bong1: and off to work i go have a good day the rest of you and welcome back smokinmom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:    *Kamchatka, Russian Federation*  it's  4:20  :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 30, 2009)

i made it its 20 after, time to BIU :headbang2: pass it on


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2:

*Ozzy * Plans changed at last minute,:cry: Had to make a call this morning, someone was bad :hitchair: But we got everything taken care and went out later for a bit. Nothing but lil ones:holysheep: 


*SmokinMom* Only 3 :rofl: You are gonna have to work on that 

I am going to practice for the :20 now and one for the next:bong2: here :bong1: your turn


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

:bong::bong: thanks Duck back at you :bong1::bong1: Had to make a call :shocked: you didn't take a cell phone and call from the tree stand.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I could have, but they have been trying to avoid me, needed a person to person to get the point across. But all is good...I hope (with fingers crossed).

Not worried about getting some for the freezer...seems like there are more hunters than outdoorsmen out there.

now back to BIU  :bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

Good evening BHC....sounds like a charmed life you are living SM... 
Don't get too pruney looking.... It only takes me maybe 10 minutes in a tub to start looking all wrinkly...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bong2: & :fly:

Been watching that show _Bait Car_ :rofl: What a hoot :rofl:

Back to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

*Duck*..is  that  the one  they catch  car  thiefs?   I  seen  it  pretty  funny  when  the  bad  guy  trys  and  brakes  out:rofl:

okay  Back  to  session:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

That is the show :rofl: 

What stories they can tell and it is all on cam. Some even say_ hope it ain't bait car_. :rofl: I guess it takes all kinds 


Back to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2009)

*:ciao:

on the 20 :bong::bong::48::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey *SmokinMom* I do not know _Who Took Your Lighter_ but I got a bunch of them laying around, and are still good, since I started vaping

You want one?:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *SmokinMom* I do not know _Who Took Your Lighter_ but I got a bunch of them laying around, and are still good, since I started vaping
> 
> You want one?:rofl:


 
How about several.  :giggle: You can never have enough of them.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How about several.  :giggle: You can never have enough of them.


Im totally there with you! I get a pack of lighters and then it seems as if I have none. There either taken or lost or dead. Ohh well as long as I can find one somewhere I wont get too mad haha


----------



## 420benny (Dec 1, 2009)

Speaking of lighters, I was watching a video about making hash and the guy smoking lit a ball of twine looking something with his lighter, then used the ball to light the hash. I get the part about avoiding butane, but what was the ball and have any of you tried it? Good thing, or???
nice segue, huh lol


----------



## painterdude (Dec 1, 2009)

MOM....I am trying to figure out why I missed you

4u2....tried again to send you a PM and you don't exist, what's up?

UKbabe.....hi, long time since I talked to you....hope you and Junior and the Artist are all fine.....sending real good thoughts across the Atlantic

mojave, tc, benny, DUCK, astro, ozzy and chris where ever you are....have an interesting night....


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Speaking of lighters, I was watching a video about making hash and the guy smoking lit a ball of twine looking something with his lighter, then used the ball to light the hash. I get the part about avoiding butane, but what was the ball and have any of you tried it? Good thing, or???
> nice segue, huh lol


Sounds cool. Send it to me if you can Id like to see it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2009)

*goodmorning BHC 

PAINTERDUDE :ciao: hello and how are you and the paintermisses  yep we are good thanks he notched up another win weekend :joint4:

4U 68:heart:


*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 35f

BIU 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 1, 2009)

i think this is what your talking about... :bong1: 

hxxp://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/lighters/bee-line-hemp-wicks/bee-line-hemp-wick-spool-regular.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


44 and  cold  berrrrrrr


----------



## the chef (Dec 1, 2009)

Morn BHC biu! 45 and nasty here. Congrats to HL my nom fer mvp!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 1, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> i think this is what your talking about... :bong1:
> 
> hxxp://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/lighters/bee-line-hemp-wicks/bee-line-hemp-wick-spool-regular.html


That is it! Thank you ek


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2009)

:ciao: BHCers 38* and Sunny but the snow is to be here tonight.

*Duck* any luck yet.

:yay: for UK:chuck: 

Table is set:bong2: :bongin: :joint: :bong1: :bong: :48: :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MOM....I am trying to figure out why I missed you


 
  Gee thanks. 

:laugh: 

Today is cool with grey skies.  May get our 1st frost of the yr.  I hope so, all the trees still have green leaves and I am ready for a scenery change.  Atleast a few trees are beginning to turn a little.

Too chilly to smoke outside in the cool wind, so here I sit, pipe in hand, in a warm spot by the kitchen table.  I bumped up the heat to 72.    .  Yea I know.  

Todays agenda- house cleaning!  My family trashed it while I was gone last week.  Booo!!  None of them picked up after themselves.  I sure miss my cleaning lady.  

The weekly agenda- job searching.  My friends mom is the manager at a breakfast/lunch restaurant.  I am unsure about waitressing tho, I am a little clumsy.  :dancing:   Atleast its not a place that drug tests.  

Thats about it.  Hubs says I'm spoiled.  Well some of us need to be.  :giggle: He just laughes.  He doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 1, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

31f here this morning....
54f expected.....this afternoon.
Ahhhhhhhh, winter is around the corner....
that means spring cant be far behind!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2009)

Shhh I don't want to even think of spring just yet.  Still trying to diss these green leaves around here.  Crazy thing, the pumpkins have started growing again.     They are growning amongst the morning glories, lol.  My dad is still alive and well out there.  Maybe thats why its staying nice around these parts.  :giggle:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

SM, I don't believe for a minute that you are clumbsy!  And if there is a waitressing job close by, it may just be the ticket. Back in my youth, I did some waitressing and truth be told, it was among the most favorite jobs I ever had. Once you get into the routine, it's just a whole lot of fun taking care of all the customers, and time usually goes very fast. Tips can be great, too!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

Ozzy, you can upload me any of that snow you don't want tonight! Shoot, we still haven't even had a drop of rain this year. Don't think I dare hope for a dash of snow, so I have to opt to get it virtually.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 1, 2009)

10.25 pm here and 25 degree with a RealFeel of 9 degree.. Freezing my nuts off. I chose to go home and visit my folks, and I had forgotten how cold it is in the North... I hope all you bonghitters can keep warm out there.. Night night.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 1, 2009)

MOM.....I lied


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG your a liar. haha


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

:lama: :48: :beatnik: :evil: :joint: Hey peeps so glad to be home from work time to toke and pass...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2009)

you passed to soon 2dog :48::48:

Hey duck what's the word The chef is the club maybe he will cook for a change:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2:

No luck yet *Ozzy* Went out this afternoon and it was soo nice I took a bit of a shut eye while hanging out in the tree.:laugh: Will try again tomorrow

Ya *tc* we started our day at 34f  ended with an high of 52f just about like you.

*MM* Wow no rain this year
No thanks, I think I will stay where I am...Water must be expensive where you live.


Back to practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2: here is a packed :bong1: for the next member


----------



## tcbud (Dec 1, 2009)

> Crazy thing, the pumpkins have started growing again.


*SM*, I was at the friends house today.....the lilac are putting on new growth! They havent even lost all the leaves yet!!!
*
Duck*, good place for a nappy.....  Look sleeping Duck in a tree!  thanks and dont mind if I do on the bong....well, I lied too....joint it is.

*Painter*.....I just need to learn this computer stuff a bit more.....

*2Dog *put your feet up and Pass to you....(insert number here), time to put my feet up too...

*Goodnight, Good Morning, Good Afternoon Bong Hitters Worldwide.*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, TC, I'm sure feelin' left out....you didn't ask ME to put MY feet up!
:hairpull:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

PC, no rain, it's true, and water is pricey, tru dat, too. 
But just think....no sleet, no ice and snow to scrape off your windows, and no glare ice to drive over......and how about often being able to eat Christmas dinner outside on the patio in 70 degree weather? It's allll in perspective. <G>

Now just ask me how much I miss MICHIGAN when it's summertime, and everything here is dusty, brown, prickly and stingy. I'll be having you hug a Midwestern tree for me every day, dude!

ASTRO---Hey, hi down there! :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2009)

> PC, no rain, it's true, and water is pricey, tru dat, too.
> But just think....no sleet, no ice and snow to scrape off your windows, and no glare ice to drive over......and how about often being able to eat Christmas dinner outside on the patio in 70 degree weather? It's allll in perspective. <G>



*MM *it is all the same inside the home and that, is where I will be when that terrible stuff you are talking about finally gets here


*tc* all one needs to do is show the love, does not matter on how the end results are achieved. just don't bogart that joint:laugh:
*
BIU BHC* :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2009)

Smoke til you :stoned::fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn 4u it only take 1 :bong: to make you :fly: you are a cheap date :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

:giggle:


yup


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2009)

Snow is possible Thurs or Fri in my area, crazy!   Damn and here I was bragging about my green trees and semi warm temps.  Had to go out tonight and buy everyone new hats and gloves.  

Whats for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*goodmorning /afternoon BHC 

 :bong: :48: :bong:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Morn UKgirl:bong: it up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*morning CHEF 

hows your morning going ? 

*


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Good so far hows it in the uk this morn?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

OMG I will never eat oatmeal late again....I just got so sick....wahhhhhhh now do I go into work or not hmmmmm....my poor manager I cannot be throwing up on freeway 99 while driving... geez I am not even supossed to be working this time of year ugggg people. god im whiney. sorry guys.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

You still look sick 2dog remember what the doc said


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

omg, its awful. I wont cant get fires or anything but I sitll feel guilty calling in even when it is legit. If I get caught driving with a high or low sugar they will take my drivers license...my uncle had his taken after having a seizure at the hospital..wasnt even driving. scares me. diabetics have to be careful...


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't risk it stay home and for the guilt i recomend your bong and vape.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*the uk is cold and wet this morning chef ,,suppose to get snow later this week but who knows 

hope you feel better soon 2 dog :spit:

4u :heart: this is  for when you get here :bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

morning uk...I will be fine. just tummy trouble.  wishing I was in the uk about now...called my boss she said oh but I have so much work for you...blah. Im barfing lady what do you want me to magicly make it stop? lol...people. all that work yet does she learn how to type the letters and get the docs hell no....ironic isnt it that the person who manages me doesnt even know how to do my job..I feel like tleling her to call on someone else and leave me be til next season....god I have a abd attitude. I dont think she even knows/remembers that I have a chronic illness. Im like lady u try taking shots all day and managing ur sugars and getting sick if you are off then talk to me..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

2dog you and your health are to important to let a silly job add to your worries. I know everybody needs to make a living but it is not worth your life. 

Ol'doc"the chef" has the right plan for you Vape, Vape and rest.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

awww thanks ozzy makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...which is awesome because it is cold brrrrrrr.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

:guitar: Doctor, doctor give me the news.....:guitar:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

:guitar:I got a bad case of vapping to do :guitar:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Im clapping along in my head guys....


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

:guitar: No other ill is gonna mke me chill:guitar:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope UK and hippy and everyone in europe is going to be warm today check out this weather info...chilling. 

hxxp://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091130/wl_uk_afp/britainweather


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

it remind me of when i was living in wash. state. They have the canadian weather reports daily. I would always call my dad on daily occasions to give the latest updates such as a high today of 2...Don't see how hie, ukgirl and the others do it.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 2, 2009)

:ciao:  mornin, y'all. 42 and rain today, poss. snow thurs-fri. 

quick ? fowerin in unheated laundry room. when should i be concerned by night time temps? 60 in there this am, CFLs, so should i add heater and keep temps up? thanx $

:chillpill: :baby:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I hope UK and hippy and everyone in europe is going to be warm today check out this weather info...chilling.
> 
> hxxp://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091130/wl_uk_afp/britainweather


 
Brrrr, after reading that I really shouldnt complain about my weather.  

I was surprised to wake seeing snow falling.  Our ground is too warm for it to stick.  Says we may get more Friday.  The kids were so excited to see it and was asking if they got a day off of school...hahahaha.  Umm no kiddos, sorry.  Back to just crappy rain now.   

I am sooo stoned.    Having lunch with a friend in a bit, shes driving.  :ccc: 

Its waste away Wednesday.  Have great daze everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...38  and  dry..but  oh  so  cold..

*2Dog*....take  2 of  these :bong1:  and  call  us  in the  morning

*fa**$**t*...the  plant  will slow  down in  growth..and  IMO..would  use  some  heat  to  maintain  high  70s   lights  on...and  high  60  when  drk..just  my  thaughts..

*duck*...ya  didnt  fall  a  sleep  gain  in stand  did  ya?  

*ozzy*..any  pics  of  your  kills?

*Chef*..:48:

*UKgirl*..Thanks  :bong:  really  need  these  today...67 days:heart:

*sm*...enjoy  your  lunch



okay  to  much  type..:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

:48: back at ya brother!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

4u I have seen so many deer hanging I have not taken a pic of them in years. Til I get a 14point I will not even think about a camera. My biggest to date is 12 points 200 class. I am after a drop tine to mount. I loaned our local hunting supply my 12 point mount, they had a fire and I lost my biggest deer mount in it.. 

TMT :bolt::joint::48::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dam  ozzy...sorry  to hear  of  fire...when  you  count  points do  count  both  sides  or  just  one  side..i  hear  diffrent  everywhere...but  14  i  would  say  thats  both..lol..Ive  only  killed  2  deer  in  my  life...one  I  shot with Gran Dads  30.06  WW2 weapon..and  another  I  hit  in Van  :rofl:

TMT..:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 2, 2009)

thanx, 4u. 

can't give it to ya, gotta spread it round lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

:bong: I shot a deer with my Grand Torino Sport Coupe once....  I miss that car.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes 4u both sides  In 30+ yrs of hunting I have over 100 deer, 5 by truck and in the 1000's on squirels. A 36-06 is a great gun for big game plenty of knock down power but vans work good to just cost to much to fix. Most of the bigger game animals(elk, reindeer, moose etc..) or count on a side by side count  4x4,6x6 6x7,etc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thanx, 4u.
> 
> can't give it to ya, gotta spread it round lol


 



Keep  spreading  it  around  my  friend  :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I hope UK and hippy and everyone in europe is going to be warm today check out this weather info...chilling.
> 
> hxxp://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091130/wl_uk_afp/britainweather


 
Thanks 2dog ,,it is rather chilly ,,,thermosats turned right up and radiators on almost 24 hrs ,,but i have to say there are some places a lot colder than my part of the UK ,,its them i feel sorry for i have my comp and:bong: :48::bongin: so im all warm 

and how are you feeling now ,,? hope you are feeling better eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2009)

Have any of you ever tried a honey crisp apple?  They are beautiful, hues of red, yellow and green and they taste soo good.  They are only available around here during the cooler months.  Try one if you havent.  Delish.

Also, when you were kids, did any of your folks have those assorted shelled nuts out in a bowl with a nut cracker?  I bought some today.  I am doing everything I can to try and get in the spirit this year.  Maybe I'll turn the Incubus off and find some xmas music to listen to.  :rofl: 

Just maybe we can do the tree tonight if the kiddos clean up their mess in the den.   

BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

SM, listen to "Grandma got run over by a reindeer" :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *Seattle,Washington...USA*....it's 4:20  :bong:


RIP...*Daisey* Girl   you  will  be  Missed


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

:bong: i'm with ya smoke!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Seattle,Washington...USA*....it's 4:20 :bong:
> 
> 
> RIP...*Daisey* Girl you will be Missed


 
awww I am so sorry about your daisy....hugs from 2Dog!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> RIP...*Daisey* Girl you will be Missed


 

*<<hugs hugs hugs>:heart: <<hugs hugs hugs>>*


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 2, 2009)

damm, 4u, sorry to hear that


----------



## painterdude (Dec 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> awww I am so sorry about your daisy....hugs from 2Dog!



Sorry about Daisy too 2Dog.....he didn't say anything about crying and snot dripping from his nose uncontrollably....last year I ran over my 15 year old cat who didn't hear the silent Prius approaching.....thump, thump....and I parked, got out, and while reading the Mail I saw her, lying in the driveway, limp but still very warm and fuzzy feeling.  I picked her up, crying like a baby with a diaper pin stuck thru it's little leg, and then the snot comes, dripping out the nose, but you still can't stop crying, even after you put her in a shady spot and then you have to tell the wifey and again you cry uncontrollably and the next day you dig her grave, you collect lots of river smoothed rocks to put on top and you make her a sign, a nice big one and you are crying so hard that you have a hard time breathing and finally it's over, the crying that is, and it's only for the moment because this episode of your life can re-appear at any time like right now and I am crying and I have snot.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

My condolences smoke.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Sorry about Daisy too 2Dog.....he didn't say anything about crying and snot dripping from his nose uncontrollably....last year I ran over my 15 year old cat who didn't hear the silent Prius approaching.....thump, thump....and I parked, got out, and while reading the Mail I saw her, lying in the driveway, limp but still very warm and fuzzy feeling. I picked her up, crying like a baby with a diaper pin stuck thru it's little leg, and then the snot comes, dripping out the nose, but you still can't stop crying, even after you put her in a shady spot and then you have to tell the wifey and again you cry uncontrollably and the next day you dig her grave, you collect lots of river smoothed rocks to put on top and you make her a sign, a nice big one and you are crying so hard that you have a hard time breathing and finally it's over, the crying that is, and it's only for the moment because this episode of your life can re-appear at any time like right now and I am crying and I have snot.


 

that is awful hugs for painter too!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Seattle,Washington...USA*....it's 4:20 :bong:
> 
> 
> RIP...*Daisey* Girl you will be Missed


 
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 2, 2009)

hugs back at ya 2Dog....

4u2....thought I'd help make a new Diasy Girl.....sending love up north


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

4U, my heart is heavy today, knowing you had to say your final goodbyes to Daisy, a dog who had a special place in your heart. I weep with you, and yet, I can't help but smile when I think of all the years of joy you were able to give that good dog. What a wonderful life she had, one filled with happiness and unconditional love. You have such a big heart, 4U. You're a gem of a human being, and the gift of loving care you gave Daisy is something not nearly enough dogs ever get to experience. Those of us who have loved and lost precious animal friends in our lives feel your pain, and we hold you in our cyber arms. 

PainterDude--your artist's spirit gives you great compassion. I'm so sorry to hear about the tragic accident that took the life of your beloved cat. Crying is good; cathartic. We have to grieve, because keeping it silent inside us eats us up from within. 

Warm hugs, 4U and P'Dude. We care.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

4u sorry to hear about Daisey, Here to all the great pets we have all had and lost :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

It's always hard losing a 4 legged friend.  May they RIP.

Well we did the tree.  Had a few margaritas to be up for the task.  Its done and looks beautiful but I'm still not much in the spirit.  The xmas music was on, didn't really work..lmao.  Bah humbug!!!

BIU.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk&feature=related


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Well we did the tree.


 
Now that's just KINKY


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Now that's just KINKY


 
Would you like to know the details?  :hubba:   Hahahaha.

Camping with the girl scouts this weekend.  Thank god its not in tents..we'll be in a lodge with heat, bathroom and kitchen.  But during the day we'll be freezing our butts off doing specific activites outside so the girls can earn their badges and service hours.  Fun stuff...lmao.

Our forecast just for Fri-

*Friday: *Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of snow in the morning... then a chance of snow in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 30s. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 30 percent. *Friday Night: *Partly cloudy. Lows in the upper 20s. Northwest winds around 5 mph shifting to the southwest. 

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

What happened to my warm Texas weather?  Whoever took it better give it back!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 3, 2009)

Whats up all!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 3, 2009)

Umh... Cold here today. 34f but the wind is 15 mph, so it feels so cold here. Have a good day all you bong hitters.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 3, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Umh... Cold here today. 34f but the wind is 15 mph, so it feels so cold here. Have a good day all you bong hitters.


 
pretty miserable here today as well.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2009)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

40f and rain

*4u2sm0ke* I feel your lost.

*SmokinMom* I remember those nut dishes..my sister still does them.
Have fun with the girl scouts:rofl:

*BuddyLuv* Nice to see ya around..How is the garden?


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Morn BHC 50 and nasty here this morn. Biu!


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 3, 2009)

Morn! Its COLD here. Sun should be up in an hour.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2009)

*goodmorning :bong:

not as cold as it has been ,,but wet and miserable  
oh well that must mean more of these :bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2009)

:ciao:Howdy BHC :bolt::bong2: BK kief :fly: and :stoned:

Here someone else take this :bong1:


Just be sure I get it back...:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks *duck*:bong::bong::bong: that'll get me ready to face the idiots on the road this morning. 

Leave a few on the table for the next BHCer:bong::bong1::bong1::tokie:

Hey buddy stop in more! WE NEED THE LAUGHS


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning peeps! Hope everyone is well. It is cold here sun should be up soon I bought some special spider mite eating bugs I will have to do a post later on if they work...suckers were expensive 50$   :holysheep:  barely viewable with the naked eye I am like hey the mites are bigger than the eating bugs...  stoners man...I put out one of those christmas trees made out of wood that u can stick lollipops in..the tree was only decorated one day...guess I need to put out extra non tree candy? hkhskshskhs


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Hehehe more kandy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Whats up all!


 
Yay, Buddy checked in!!  

Morning all.  Looks like all of us are experiencing some winter weather wherever we are.  Bundle up everyone and most importantly, BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

I am making hot tea...maybe that will warm me up ...


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Dang 2dog you still sick? Try a hot toddie with sugar free ingr.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 3, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U, my heart is heavy today, knowing you had to say your final goodbyes to Daisy, a dog who had a special place in your heart. I weep with you, and yet, I can't help but smile when I think of all the years of joy you were able to give that good dog. What a wonderful life she had, one filled with happiness and unconditional love. You have such a big heart, 4U. You're a gem of a human being, and the gift of loving care you gave Daisy is something not nearly enough dogs ever get to experience. Those of us who have loved and lost precious animal friends in our lives feel your pain, and we hold you in our cyber arms.
> 
> PainterDude--your artist's spirit gives you great compassion. I'm so sorry to hear about the tragic accident that took the life of your beloved cat. Crying is good; cathartic. We have to grieve, because keeping it silent inside us eats us up from within.
> 
> Warm hugs, 4U and P'Dude. We care.



But I didn't cry when the 'tiger dude' got his face smashed in with a three iron....no sympathy for cheaters or adulterers 

I can't talk when I am crying, more like a 'squeak' instead of my real voice

You are very eloquent and I appreciate your thoughts and almost lost for words, thanks mojave, you are a true 'babe' on wheels


----------



## painterdude (Dec 3, 2009)

will be sitting in front of the tube tonight with my long time friend from the 1970's

they call it the 'Civil War'.....why? the wifey asks.....and I tell her, 'I haven't the slightest idea'

I'm going to take some Purple Sativa and White Widow that grew in the crappy greenhouse that doesn't let allot of light in......this will be a test and we will see what he thinks of this year's crop

My friend just buried his stepson who was stabbed to death by his brother during an argument over 'house rules'.  The brothers had just decided to live together but one was abusing chemicals and had a temper tantrum and stabbed his bro in the guts with a big hunting knife.  

I have to stay overnight and will leave the little doggie at home.  He hates to be left at home but he will have the kitties to play with.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

oh my..oh my....
I am so sorry Painter, for the loss of your cat and the loss of your Friends child.
4u, condolences on Daisy, I am sure she brought love and joy with her when she became part of your family, and those memories will be golden forever.

Tis a hard time of year for some, as the joy and giving spirit you are "suposed" to feel is not always available on demand.  With me, this is the saddest and happiest time of year, sad to remember the past Christmases with love ones lost, and happy that the year is drawing to a close and the spirit of giving and love is in the air.  But, the biggy, the huge wonderful part (to me) is the joy the children feel, if you can see thru their eyes for moments, the moments that are all new, before the "growing up" and learning life is not just sitting on Santa's lap and asking for something to "appear" Christmas morn under a tree.  Those moments, the wonder of Christmas is visible if you look.  The moment a child pics up their prized toy, and gives it to another child, when they found that child had nothing for Christmas......those are the memories that can bring Christmas cheer to your heart.

BIU and be of good cheer, make some new special memories this year!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2009)

I hear ya on that tcbud...I always think of my dad this time of year.  He didn't like Christmas much either.  Like father, like daughter.  I bet he was secretely missing his parents who both died before he turned 4o.

Xmas with dad wasn't too bad, even tho we werent real fond of it.  I remember many xmas eves going to restaurants/bars with him and his best friend and his girlfriend.  We would all get a little toasty.  I was underage but he still bought me drinks.  He was a happy drunk.  Good times, good times...lol.  Know that sounds odd, but it was always just the 3 of us Christmas morning..he, I and my brother.  Good and quiet.    He also enabled my smoking cigs...at the ripe age of 15.  He was the dad all my friends were envious of.

May our deceased loved ones RIP.  I know they are also thinking about us and wanting us to see the joy, the good, instead of mourning them.

On a side note- when I was about 8 he and I went to Sears Robuck and bought a few ornaments, as well as a little dark green box that you plugged the tree lights into and the lights would flash with the low tech music.  It didn't cost much back then, maybe $7.  That puppy still works 30 yrs later!  (knock wood)  However the flashing lights get a little annoying these days, it still brings back wonderful memories of many many Christmasses for me.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

Sometimes Christmas looks better if you squint and things get just a bit out of focus.    Thank you for sharing your memories SM.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

How do you make Christmas lights better? Eat some shrooms.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sometimes Christmas looks better if you squint and things get just a bit out of focus.  Thank you for sharing your memories SM.


 



That  is Lovely  *tc*..I  love  colors  of  lites..do  ya and  *Hubby*  every  go  see  some..we  go  zoo  of  lites..they  put  on  good  display...the  local  papper  annouced  the  streets  that  will  compete  for  street  of  lites..ad  we decide  who  wis..Kids  enjoy..Hope  ll  is  Good  in  the  Boonies...here  :48:  and pass to  Hubby


take  care  and  be safe  my  friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Smoooooke:bong:  it up! Me and the little lady go every year to see the parade of lights in the nieghborhoods.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

*4u*, Town here has lots of lights.  They have a contest run by the paper there.  I used to take the kids yes, they loved it.  I love the outdoor lights of Christmas, especially if they are lucky and get a white Christmas.

I aways feel warm and snuggly viewing them from a heated car.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

:ciao:  :bong:


*chef*..:48:

*tc*..I  hope  we  have  snow  again  this  year..not too  much..lol..and  yes  i  enjoy  from  my  car as well..

okay  gotta  get  of  me  bumm  and  do  something...I  know...clean  my  :bong1:  see  ya  all  later...........



Maybe:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

very nice TC ,,gonna be putting up ours this weekend ,,seems to get earlier and earlier each yr ,:grinch:

:bong::bong::48:*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2009)

wow painterdude makes me think.....




:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: wud up bongers!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

:ciao::48::48::48::48::48::fly:
:headbang: :holysheep: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice lights tc

I liked yours so much I want to put some of mine up..mine are all green


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2009)

:ccc: :ccc: yo ozzy whatsup hows it smokin


:bong1: :banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

:ciao:  very  nice  *duck*:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2009)

Ozzy stoned make firecrackers smoked 23:tokie: waiting for the firecracker to go off now :fly::fly:

Duck looking great my friend

4u the cold showers start in what 6 day?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.




I tried


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Whats up duck! Nice buuuuuuds.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice duck...very frosty. looks like a winter snow bud...perfect for christmas eh?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 27f

Thanks for all the kind comments

Might as well get the weekend started right :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


BIU BHC  :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2009)

whats up duck hows it smokin? im about to turn on my heater/hps its cold


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Morn duck, eastla, and BHC.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*goodmorning/afternoon BHC


:bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

morning people dont forget attitude has the free seeds today!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2009)

put in my order! thanks chef im about to go smoke in celebration this should be a real dank test run for dna


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

dna rocks I have bought seeds from the ultiple times...time to go to work  lol it is soooo cold out there brrrrrrr.


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup. Glad you got yours in.


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

44 here on the eastcoast.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy  Friday  Everyone...:bong:


Take care  and  grow  safe:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 4, 2009)

> *very nice TC ,,gonna be putting up ours this weekend ,,seems to get earlier and earlier each yr ,*:grinch:


*UK*, my daughter would put up the tree before holloween if she could, she starts asking as soon as she got here on Thanksgiving weekend...so while she dined with her dad, we put up the "trees" to suprise her, she was estatic!  This will be the first year we put up both.....looks like a mini lit forest here....lol.

*Duck*, I used to have lots of big house plants, so I bought green lights and strung them thru the plants.  Green = my fave color.  Your Girls look steller!

*4u*, since I cant PM you.....I remember where I used to live up there, near/north the eastlake zoo...your "zoo" word giggled the old memory cells.

*For everyone else and those listed above...... Have a wonderful day.  Life is fragil be sure you hug your kids or tell your loved ones that you care.*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 4, 2009)

4u, the Eastlake Zoo Memory was false, I think there was a bar in the Union Lake area called the Eastlake Zoo....lol..anyway, I lived north of the Zoo that was ........maybe GreenLake Zoo?   Lots of killing brain cells back in those days.... Killed a few in that Bar Eastlake Zoo too.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 
:bong:*


----------



## 420benny (Dec 4, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Benny is freezing his little buns off. It was 21 yesterday, 24 today and snow coming soon.
4u, I feel your loss. Been there way too many times, but I always end up with another dog and the pain goes away as the smiles add up with a new, goofy puppy to amuse us. I hope your kids are doing okay with it.
I am so excited about next year's growing season. Got my order in this morning with 1000 of my closest friends here, lol. benny is going to be surrounded by green and purple, monster amazon ladies, woohoo!
p-dude, how about them ducks?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 4, 2009)

:rant: late 4 4:20  BIU BHCers:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoo Hoo! 55 degrees here, but sunny and bright. Plants outside getting their beauty tans while I rustle around in the grow room changing lights over from blue to red spectrums, and work on wiring the metal halide ballast. Got my Attitude order in this morning for the Auto Dwarfs and the special Holiday Free Seeds bonus. 

Life is good, even though I scratched my eye last night and have to wear a pirate's patch. Just wish I looked as good as Johnny Depp as a pirate!

I have a Papillon dog who resembles Johnny Depp. He's also a pot hound, catching every stray leaf that falls off the girls. 

No BIU for me today; I'd likely electrocute myself. Electricity is as mysterious to me as how planes fly. I'm much more comfy with the outside sun, but there's just not enough of it this time of year. 

*UKG*--you are wonderful! How I'd love to be your gramma. Considering I've never raised a child, I can only look in wonder at those who have done it successfully. That's even more foreign to me than electricity and planes!
Can I be a grandma even without being a ma first? I'm really only "mama" to my critters and my plants. 

*TC*: Have a wonderful and romantic Anniversary getaway with your sexy hubby! I'll be waving to you when I'm looking North! 

*Benny*: Can't wait to see all those colorful girls--anxiously awaiting pictures!

*4U*: Your shed is nothing like the sheds I grew up with. Each time I visit your shed pictures, I just marvel at all you have done, and all the neat experiments you do! It's very motivating. 

*DISHWASHER MAN*--I owe you BIG TIME for the tip on Attitude Seeds Holiday Giveaway. Uploading you some Lemon Detergent! 

*EastLA*: Yeaaa, you got your order in!!! Keep Vapin' it up. You're an inspiration. 

*2Dog*--My 5 send your 5 raw meaty bones!

*PCDuck*--Have you tried the silicone tubing yet on your DaBuddha? I find it SO much better than the vinyl tubing it came with. The silicone tubing is more flexible, and doesn't crimp easily. 

*P'Dude*--keep those pictures coming in your art club! I'm just loving what you created there. But do NOT post the Toilegami cartoon, even though it's sure one of my all-time-favs.  We don't want you to get banned. <G>

*OHC*--So glad you got your order in! Can't wait to grow autos with you!!!

*Ozzy*--Keep 'er real, dude! How about a picture of Spammy Wynette? How's she looking these days? Got a cola like Dillans? (Did you SEE that monster?) 

*SM*--Hope you got that snow. I'm jealous! 

To everyone I've missed--Happy Friday, :BIU: and have a great weekend!:bong: :bong: :smoke1: :dancing: :bolt:

Johnny Depp Dog below--


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2009)

Bundle up benny!!  Been unseasonally cold here, I want my typical weather back.    I live here for a reason.  :laugh: 

Almost got all the camping stuff together- mess kits, sleeping bags, magic brownies :hubba:  etc.  

I was in charge of buying all the food and it was quite interesting, the local Walmart at 9 pm.  :dancing:   Got everything checked off my list and came home to sort out what needed to go in the fridge.  I then asked hubs to bring in a big box for all the non-perishible stuff.  He brings one into the kitchen and I scream- it looked liked there was a dead, decaying rat in there.     Scared the you-know-what out of me!  When my heart calmed down a little, I got a closer look and it's only this 5 inch brown armadillo figurine.  :rofl:   

Have great weekends everyone, see you Sunday afternoon.

Try not to miss me too much.   

LMFAO.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2009)

Have a good weekend *SM*:ciao:

*MM* I am not having much problem with hose. Was at first where it was kinked in shipping, it kept wanting to kink, but I pulled it real tight, to stretch the kinks out.

Fed-X called, driver could not find address:rofl: Nothing new:rofl: 
Looks like I will be hanging around the homestead tomorrow


BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 4, 2009)

Hope hubby got you on film doing the scaredy cat dance:laugh: 

MM i til 11 pic and only the one I posted in the monster came out it 35 min between comp and grow I VERY seldon carry a cam with pics between the too.

TMT TT BIU :bong::bong::48::tokie::48::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*MOJAVE ,,yeah you can still be my granny  
and :holysheep: yur dog does look like johnny :rofl:
TC have a wonderful romantic weekend 
2dog are ya fully recovered and 
SM have fun camping 
4u :heart:
painterdude ,,chef and ozzy ,benny ,,astro and everyone else :ciao:

and now its time to BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 5, 2009)

Wohoo going back to my baby today after 4 days away.. I really hope she survived in her hydroponic system.. Have a nice day and a nice smoke all of you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

*Good Saturday Morning  BHC :ciao:*

22f and still dark

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 5, 2009)

:ciao:  mornin all. no snow here, hard freeze on water trough.:stoned: $


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

No snow here either Fast....but SM must be freezing with those Girl Scouts.
Ozzy must be getting snow, at least that is the way my map looks
4u is just slowly going blind from being in his grow shed to much...Where ya at? here is a :bong1: for ya


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

Ozzy getting the snow woke up at 6 am the ground was White. It is snowing a real fine wet powder. But hey I got fresh snow for bong:aok: It's Saturday morning :bong: and bull session time.

So how are you all this morning?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

doing ok Ozzy no snow just cold

waiting on Fed-X driver...they could not find me yesterday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

Last time a Fed-x driver was at my place I had to take a tractor and pull him out, come to think about it it was snowing then to. I got a peice of plywood that I painted Fed X on 1 side and UPS on the other that I set out by the main road when I know something is coming.

:bong::bong:: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I got a peice of plywood that I painted Fed X on 1 side and UPS on the other that I set out by the main road when I know something is coming.
> 
> :bong::bong:: :48:




Brilliant... I need to go do that ....once it gets a bit warmer for the paint to work...no heat in the pole barn


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

Go too a "dollar" store get a $2 can of spray paint it will dry as long as no wind or rain/snow fall on it. A can in each co. 's colors they have do reason to not find you. I this was a better stoner Idea'deerd :joint::joint::stoned: :huh: that'll work :aok:

Hey *Hick* think we need a "how to make a sign" thread? :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 5, 2009)

Mornin' BHCers! Way too friggin cold for me. Fedex is a lame company. Their store is near me and even after delivering stuff to my place forever, they still claim they can't find me. I know someone that worked there and was told it was run by a bunch of young stoners, lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's what I have today a 5 month 2 week old Jack Russell in his first snow. Three inches fresh bong coolant:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice *Ozzy*

I once seen a Jack Russell  run across the top of the pipe of a chain link fence, just like a squirrel. If I was not there I would not have believed it...that lil sucker was fast too

:bolt::bong2:



Where is my Fed-X dude?


----------



## astrobud (Dec 5, 2009)

hi all, cold and wet here but no snow,yet. made my tude order last night as well, all told about 35 new beans:hubba:  . well stay warm and vape it up 
hey duck, dabuddah does help one quit the cigs, i havent had one in 8 days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy  saturday  BHC...:bong:

*duck*...Moms  heater element went  out  wednesday  and  had  order  and  was  suppose  to  be here  friday..ad  last night  was  18f..i  paid to  have here  by  friday  and  now they said  it  was  factory  back ordered:hitchair:  and  then they  went  to  say  they  will  be  Happy  to  refund my  expedia shipping costs..why  couldnt  they  tell me  that  wednesday...Now  they  say  they  will  call me  when  its  ready  for  shipping....i  told  them  ill  be  sure to  tell Mom..arggggggggggg

*ozzy*...cute  dog..those  are  to  hyper  for  me..but  sure  are  cute  to  watch..

fa$t....Good  morning/afternoon

*tc*..*SM*...have  fun..

*Risky*...How  is  the  compation going?

*UKgirl*...65 :heart:



*Hick*...Hows the  weather?  


take  care  and  stay  stoned  everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi all, cold and wet here but no snow,yet. made my tude order last night as well, all told about 35 new beans:hubba: . well stay warm and vape it up
> hey duck, dabuddah does help one quit the cigs, i havent had one in 8 days


 

Hello  my friend  and  happy  smokeing:48:

what  strains  ya  have  comeing?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

Bummer *4u2sm0ke* ..My mother gave me the call last night about the cold.. she's got the list for me too...this fed-x dude id starting to fray my nerves:hairpull: ...could be over there getting that list done:holysheep:  
Where's your list? Mine is at my gj 



BIU BHC :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

*4u* this is my 3rd Jack, hyper ain't the word for them. As long as you are around them at all times you can train them to do anything. if left alone they will destroy something, you can bank on it. 

TMT TT BIU :bong::bong1::bongin::48::48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

*AstroBud* :yay: The Da Buddha is already paying for it self..Good Luck and be sure to hit the DB before the cancer sticks.

 do bong vapes there are the best


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *4u* this is my 3rd Jack, hyper ain't the word for them. As long as you are around them at all times you can train them to do anything. if left alone they will destroy something, you can bank on it.
> 
> TMT TT BIU :bong::bong1::bongin::48::48:





I'll second that Ozzy....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice *Ozzy*
> 
> I once seen a Jack Russell run across the top of the pipe of a chain link fence, just like a squirrel. If I was not there I would not have believed it...that lil sucker was fast too
> 
> ...


 

my pittbull does that...my dad was the first to see it and thought he was seeing things...she looks into all the nieghbores yards...peeping dog...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Here's what I have today a 5 month 2 week old Jack Russell in his first snow. Three inches fresh bong coolant:hubba:


 

way too cute ozzy I kind of pictured you as a blood hound type of person...lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

I got to have a dog that's gonna run with me in the woods not that I run. I believe he is gonna be a squirel/bird dog he is starting to point birds and with a squirel the chase is on.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 5, 2009)

sun came out...feels good.   gettin the fishin gear out, mother wants to go trout fishin tomorrow :dancing: 

4u, yur mom gotta wood stove, fireplace?

2dog, good lookin johnny depp ya got there. you got a peepin pitt?!

ozzy, when i lived in colorado, the dogs loved to play in the snow. my queensland would hitch a ride with the mailman down to the wendys. 

pc, astro, da buddah is on the top of my wish list

enjoy the weekend in your neck of the woods yall!:bong1: :bong1: :bolt: 

$


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

*Fa$t*....No unfortuneatly...Im  a  take  her  out  here  soon  for  Lunch..Did  take her  one of  my  room  heaters thursday  does  her  room  okay..ad  will  do  fine..but  gonna  take  her  out  look at  some  cover  carports  for  the  Boat...Enjoy  your  Saturday..:bong:  and  pass:bong1: Back  2U

*mojave*..thanks for  the  Kind  words  on  the  shed..had  bad  news  to  report  this week..:48:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 5, 2009)

i used to have a jack russell, crazy dog got run over by a car, broke my heart. fast cash you will love dabuddah. 4/u i bought some pineapple express, barneys farm lsd(cant wait for that one) barneys blue cheese. that also gets me all the dinafim ufos plus the dna freebies, it already feels like christmas:hubba: well time to drive 40 miles to eat some shrimp, best place around.  later friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

*astro*...i  sure  wish  i  would  have  partake  in  the  attatude...hope  to  see  some  good  grows  fro  you  here  in  the  new  year...take  care  and  be safe..enjoy  he  shrimp..oh  and  this:48:

no  work  today????


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

biu up! and happy holidays!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 5, 2009)

4u, the freebies go till the 7th i believe $

yesss. offer is open till dec. 7, 2009


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

watching the stand and smoking of course...6 hours long...lmao.


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

33 degrees, snowing, bonging, wifey is making homade bread in the bread machine!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2009)

:bong:feed the wood stove:bong::bong::bong::feed the belly:bong:feed the wood stove:bong::bong::bong: 

That's the game plan tonight down to 18* wind chill 10*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

cmd!!! sweetness u r on!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

did u end up eating crab with chris?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

23f and suppose to be sunny










biu BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 6, 2009)

mornin, PC, BHC! got the critters fed, back under the covers for me $


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

hope everyones having a good sunday 

4u :heart: 64 *


----------



## the chef (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey ukgirl. mornin bhc! 32 degrees and BUI!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys- I survived the trip.  The lodge was awesome.  I had the room with the private bathroom all to myself .  It was chilly- I was snuggled into my sleeping bag.  If I got any good pics that have no personal stuff, I'll post it.  

Now back to Sunday TV and a warm blanket.  :hubba: 

ozzy- Rascal is tooo cute.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2009)

You survived but how many girl scouts didn't 

TV ain't worth watching today:cry:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2009)

never is :bolt::bong2:


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You survived but how many girl scouts didn't
> 
> TV ain't worth watching today:cry:


Thats why someone invented Xbox haha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha...its been a decent day ozzman...and I get to sleep in my own bed tonight.  

A new week begins tomorrow.  

Let's all have a great week.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 6, 2009)

I am liking this cartoon by eddie murphy...if you dont like the fox cartoons u might not like this one..clay mation but done well...62 episodes..

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S3ZIc36Yvw


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am liking this cartoon by eddie murphy...if you dont like the fox cartoons u might not like this one..clay mation but done well...62 episodes..
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S3ZIc36Yvw


2dog your crazy haha. Thats one of the few shows I wont watch haha. To each there own I guess.  Ive been watching The Cleveland Show a lot on google videos. Pretty funny stuff.

Bout to watch the movie Taken. Doesnt look to bad.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*

sunny and 29f

biu bhc :bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 7, 2009)

good morn bhc, 30 and sunny with a high of 50. day 10 since the last cig and i havent cussed anyone out yet i really am taking it quite well i think. have a great day all


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2009)

bubbler rips all around Louie13th on me! this some real quality OG right here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao:  



:bong:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 7, 2009)

So here is my new bubbler... It was a little late in delivery, but worth the wait in my opinion.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 7, 2009)

:joint4:  mornin BHCers, warmed up to 44f already. beautiful dec day, grey and foggy.

ASTRO: keep it up! :clap: 

2DOG: i like purple too:hubba:hubba: 

SM: glad all survived

have a good day yall:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice *Risky Pack*:aok:

Hey *Ozzy* What do ya do with that sign when both UPS and FED-(i can't find my way out of a bag)X are suppose to come the same day?

Got the tracking number for package that Fed-X  is suppose to deliverer, checked on internet..4 delivery exceptions, they called Friday, I gave directions that a 5 year-old could follow, they could not find the place on Saturday. Who do they get to drive these trucks? Only thing I can say is ship it in the *BIG BROWN TRUCK* at least when their drivers are unable to locate an address they call the person up. Plus you may run into* HL*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> So here is my new bubbler... It was a little late in delivery, but worth the wait in my opinion.


 



Very nice..I like  the  colors....what  was  the  first  smoke  in  it?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

OH and on a side note when I called the hydrostore up that I purchased the item from and told of predicament, he already knew b/c Fed-X called them but anyway I told the dude that nobody can find my home by house numbers not even the po-po:rofl: ..they dude goes _"Well thats good"_ I think he is a stoner or maybe us weed growers only grow hydro:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2009)

Good morning BHCers let's BIU:bong::bong: and celibrate life. Neighbor came over and woke me up at 3:30am his cow was having a calf. We had to help her out a little but everything workout fine. Hommer now has a extra cow he did not plan on wintering.:yay:

Astro congrats on the not smoking tabacco :48: how long bofere you will trust yourself around people again?

BIU BHCers it's to cold to go outside.:bongin::bong1::bong2::joint::ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

Hitting WWf2 :bolt::bong2:


Just keeps getting better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2009)

*Duck* I knew they were dumb over here but not that dumb.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

You wanna talk about dumb *Ozzy*?

The USPS gave me the address and they cannot find my me:rofl:

I guess the Fed-X driver called USPS to find my address. :rofl:

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

Now if only those things called *Bill's* would not find me, I'd be all set :rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 7, 2009)

hey ozzy, i actully went to a bar and its all good, something i really want to do and life goes on around me if im smoking or not so, its mind over matter, if you dont mind it dosent matter. nice peice there rp. well have to go meet the wiefy for lunch, later


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Bhc its 41 and a freeze is on the way! Biu!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey  *duck*...the  FedX  man  showed  dropped  the  package  and  ran  to  his  truck  and  drove  off  b4  I  could  get  my  sho  on  to  give  my Thaughts  on there customer service:hitchair:   anyway  its  Moms  heat  element..they  will  be  woorm  tonight..  got  down  to  18f again  and  has  only  reached  20f now..and  its 1000am...

*astro*..glad to  hear  ya  quit  smokeing ciggs:clap:  I  quit  12 yrs  ago..how do  you  do after  you  smoke  weed?  do  ya  feel  like  ciggs?  I  found that  stress made  me  want  to  smoke..and  loly pps  helped  while  riveing..anyway  hope  you  and  wife  had  good  Lunch..:48:


*chef*..you  wanna  have  a  Bong  build  off?  see  who  builds  the  wackiest  bust  most  efficient  smokeing  device?    wat  about  useing  an  air  compressor..and  a  Milk  jug:rofl::stoned:


*ozzy*...TMT...I  know:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


*UKgirl*:heart: :48:  when  ya  get  in


*2Dog*..*tcbud*..and  i  know i  forgot  some...bong passes around


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

morning peeps hey 4U it is raining here...should be all week. all my dogs hate the rain and wet stuff...spoiled they are looking at me like you want us to go out in the cold to do our business?? lmao..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey *4u* :ciao:   Fed-X has customer service?:rofl:

I thought they hung-up on me 3 times till I realized is was someone's voice mail.:rofl:

Finally got through to a real sweet girl said she had my package in her hand and it was plastered with notes:rofl:

Only thing I can say is go *Brown*  and get your package.
I know if I order again from that store, I will ask first to change the shipper.

Back to biu :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2: on the :20 anyone else? Take the  :bong1: and hit it.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

I missed it Duck but I will hit it with you now...I need to put a humidifier in my room my lower li split last night when I sneezed...it hurted...lol...I cant find my insulin bag anywhere..I am not out but the bag has everything in it my insulin some syringes and my chapstick...lip gloss bla bla bla...maybe I should look outside with these mutts around u never know where it could be...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

do any of you think it would be ok if I started a christmas tree post?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

found my bag happy day!!!  the chapstick is soooo nice.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

My Christmas Tree are my plants


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

well yours are sparkly even without lights duckman...


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

2dog you gotta switch to decaf:rofl: Smoke.....:rofl: :laugh: you and me brother, i was thinkin a pressurized keg with a crazy straw:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2009)

*yes do 2dog  Ive been waiting for someone to start one ,,,
i would of but cannot get any pics on to my laptop at the min 

ohh hello BHC :ciao:

and thanks 4u :heart:

tc mojave ,,hello and hope you 2 are good ,,ive finally joined the real world and gone back to work :spit:,,,,but well it helps im aloud smoke breaks  

chef ,,thanks the bread was delicious :giggle:

ozzy .. the shepard ,well allmost can shepherds tend to cows :doh: ohh here take this quick :48:

astro well done ....im a smoker ,,but i actually enjoy it and dont wanna quit ,but i know i should ,,,maybe i should just as soon as i manage to get a grow growing again :rofl:

ok BIU :bong:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey ukgirl oops forgot the butter


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aloha!

Wow ducky what a PITA!!

I am on beer #3 and it isnt even 6pm today.  My crappy day is finally getting better....

Woohooo...brownie kicking in, just in time too.  Hope I can stay awake for Monday night TV.  We shall see.  May watch from the tub again, this time with a few beers and a bath bomb because dammit, I deserve it.  

Anyone else have a crappy day besides me?

Oh and astro, good for you.    Cancer sticks are not only bad for you, but smell crappy too.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

I did too

beside the delivery dude, I flooded my kitchen floor

but I did get a nice package in the USPS mail


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

yah SM I have a cold and my lip split..btu I am trying to make it a good day...my hubs wants to go play poker which involves smoking and I am begging him to smoke after the other guys..I cant be sick all season...He may have to smoke his own pipe for a while..sniff


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2009)

The brownie is kicking in.  :woohoo:   As is beer #3.  Weeeeee!

Cool about the baby cow ozzman.

Anyone seen hammy in these parts recently?  I know he's around.

Yay to fedex...lol.

Smoke away bongers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry about the lip there 2dog...remember Carmex next time.    Perhaps you and hubs can play a lil poker when he gets home, of the stripping variety.  :hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Dec 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> 2dog you gotta switch to decaf:rofl: Smoke.....:rofl: :laugh: you and me brother, i was thinkin a pressurized keg with a crazy straw:rofl:


 

I WANT IN on That ONE ! ~


----------



## meds4me (Dec 7, 2009)

*BIU PEEPS* Its 4;20 and MTF In tha House ! and so is my website !Banner awaiting on MarP, no stress, actually A darn fine day ~


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dinner's on its way.  Cholesterol on a plate.  But we only live once, right?


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> So here is my new bubbler... It was a little late in delivery, but worth the wait in my opinion.


 Nice bro. I had one just like that but it was orange haha


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice..I like  the  colors....what  was  the  first  smoke  in  it?



Thank you... All of you.. I haven't had a chance to smoke it yet. But I think my first smoke will be a little bit of Northern Light Special I have left from my first grow, since I sold all my other stuff to a friend.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

25f and still dark...suppose to be a mixture of snow and rain today

BIU BHC and do not for get it is 

2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW PC you get up early man.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

That is what happens *oKUSHo* when ya get old..you go to bed early and get up early:rofl:


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is what happens *oKUSHo* when ya get old..you go to bed early and get up early


:rofl:Hahaha. Im a night person, but thats probaly not a good thing hhaahhaa


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> :rofl:Hahaha. Im a night person, but thats probaly not a good thing hhaahhaa




I was too.....................at one time:rofl: a long, long time ago.:laugh:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

morn BHC 38 degrees and doing my first rip of the day. Mornin to everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

:bong::bong:

two  for  tuesday:ciao:


18f  and  frikkin  cold...got  Moms  furnace  running  so  shes happy.


take care and be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning everyone!

pc are you crazy?  No one in their right mind should wake so early.   

It is 2 for Tues, thanks for the reminder.  

Has anyone got their xmas shopping done?  My 10yr old is asking for a guinnea pig.  I am tying to tempt her with other things that aren't alive..lol.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone!
> 
> pc are you crazy?  No one in their right mind should wake so early.
> 
> ...





My secret is out :bolt::bong2:
I seen this in another thread....._What is Sm?_.......sorry but I just gotta :rofl:


Hope Mom is all toasty and warm now *4u2sm0ke*, I am still in search of the Fed-y guy....Go with the *Big Brown Truck* is my motto








and biu BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Smokinmom get her a drumset:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

A basketball and a pair of_ Chucks_ is a great X-Mas Gift *Sm*


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Oooh you know whats a good gift duck.............trash bags. A gift thats practical and useful


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

Bwahahaha you boys think youre sooo funny.

:giggle: 

Damn I am high...must grab that pipe and reload with some bubba this time.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

To dangerous chef..they now use those things to get high with


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

just trying to get her out of the house for ya *Sm*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

Can ozzman come out and play?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

That is *Dr. Ozzy* ..now Sm after delivering the youngun :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

*duck*...I got  it  hooked  and  running  bad  thing is  it  was  running  all  night  and  only  got  to  68...ent  uner  house  to ave  look see.  The  flex pipe  was  sagging  down  in some  places..and  some  was torn  open...Them  Dam  Cats:hitchair:   they  have  gone  up  on top  to  stay  warm i  suppose  and  collapsed  the pipe...then  procceded  to  claw at  it  and  ripped  them open...so  what  do  ya  think  im  going to  do after  this session:bong:  went  to  Home Depot  and  got  rigged  pipe  and  long zip  ties(  not  our  friend  here:giggle..now  to battle  the  20f berrr...:bong: and  Pass:bong1:


What Can  Brown do  4U


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

It's Ol'Doc Dirty saved none and killed thirty :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is *Dr. Ozzy* ..now Sm after delivering the youngun :rofl:


 


Yes  I  think  the  Blizzard knocked  his  Bong  over  along  with  the  internet....or  hes  out  plwing  way  to  Moms..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

:rofl:    



:ciao:  *ozzy  *:48:


Gotta  go  fix  Moms  furnace  duct work...Keep  the  peace  Brother


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is *Dr. Ozzy* ..now Sm after delivering the youngun :rofl:


 
Oohhh thats right.  Forgot about that.  Dr Ozzman may be in surgery..LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's Ol'Doc Dirty saved none and killed thirty :laugh:


 
:rofl: 

Thats my ozzy.  

LMFAO.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

Snows all melted and Rascal has had his last shots for the year. Setting here :bong::bong::bong: getting in the right frame of mind to go shopping :joint::joint::joint: bout as ready as I'll ever be. :ciao::48:eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was to be finished 3 days ago now get busy 4u,, Santa's watching


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

What in the world do you have to do to get a package from FED-X?

7 tries they have done and still cannot find my place.

I have givin them my house number, the house numbers before and after, both names for the road I am on, the county name plus it is a State Route. 

They are idiots............done ranting:hairpull:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

pc cant you pick it up? thats what I would do...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

They are gonna call me again before 8. I am gonna tell them to send the package to UPS..They can find my address...even without my directions

I could have driven to the dang store 2 states over with the amount of time they have taken


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

dont they know what daffy duck would do to them over not delivering his package??


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

:rofl: I think they know:rofl:

I just cannot believe it would take anybody 7 days to deliver a package that is only 45 minutes away.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2009)

I live on the North East corner of Main and Maple... Do you think Fed-x could find it:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ....No......Go with the *Big Brown Truck* That is what I just told the poor girl at Fed-x


Even funnier she said I was breaking up and that it was not her...but as soon as I got off the phone with her I called upstate NY with no phone breaking up..:rofl: FED-X sucks




BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 8, 2009)

Duck, ask them to use their mapping system and put a map label on the package. Some of my Fedex packages come that way. I bet money they do NOT drug test at Fedex. Wanna have some fun? Ask the driver to explain what the markings others have written on the package mean. One of them means that if the driver can't find an address, or feels it is getting too late, they give up for the day. Unbelievable. I almost went postal on one driver when it happened on a business package that I really needed. He made the mistake of telling me the truth when pushed.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2009)

*Morning BHC :ciao:*

45f rain/snow mix with 60+ mph winds.:ignore: 



Fed-X still sucks...Now management is giving me the run around..4 e-mails later they still do not know what is going on. So far 3 of the e-mails have been follow up's wanting more info..supposedly  I would have thought that if they had the tracking number they should be able to find it:rofl: with the info they wanted....But you all know my motto..Go with Hamster Lewis and *THE BIG BROWN TRUCK*


I think I am gonna need a bunch of these :bong1: today.:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 9, 2009)

It has been really dark here today, the sun never really came up.. Even though it is only 2 pm it feels like it is evening. Kinda depressing, and I've had this song on my mind all day: Bob Forrest - Cereal song.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry duck I was simply talking about a bong hit... Me and my friends has a nasty habit of calling it something that might sound a bit offensive it is simply a "Bong Jolt".. How come links are not allowed?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2009)

Sitting here waiting for the delivery exception....

Getting real :stoned: care to join me? got the BlueBerry going this morning

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2009)

Hope it comes today ducky.  I will definitely boycott fedex.  That's just ridiculous!!!

Morning bongers....whatcha waiting for?  Spark it up.


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Morning all 39 and weather is a bit nasty.....oh well time to:bong: :bong: :yay:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 9, 2009)

9 again this morning and we still have water. WOOHOO! Going to warm up to 15 tomorrow and all the way to 24 on Friday. Just in time for freezing rain. Should be a fun weekend. 30 will feel downright balmy after this.
duck, I hope you get your package. Going to work on a new painting indoors today. Way too cold to hit the shop. BIU  if possible. I will join you later.


----------



## cubby (Dec 9, 2009)

Morning BHers, 
    9 degrees, windy, and snowing......WOOOOHOOO. I love winter. Time to fill the bong and head out to the woods. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

:ciao:  19f  and  cold..


Happy  Hump  Day  everyone...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2009)

Was 22 for a low during the night, and supposed to be 40 for a high today.  Sounds like its summer here compared to all of you.  

Surely you guys have electic blankets.  Hell I start using mine once the nights get into the 50s..lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

Morning people! hope everyone is well. I think I am goign to germ some white lightning seeds....looks so crystally I hope it lives up to the picture online...I need to vacume (I meant shampoo) stoners lol.. the carpets but I think I will wait for this weekend when hubby can help me move furniture..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

PCDUCK!!!!  I read this and it scared the crap out of me for you...please read..


DEAR ABBY: I work for a national package delivery company. It's nearing what we refer to as "peak season" (Christmas). We try our best to deliver the much-anticipated packages on time, but sometimes we are unable to find the addresses. If there are no names or numbers on the mailboxes or on the houses, we waste a lot of time trying to locate the right residence through the process of elimination.

What concerns us most is, if we -- experienced delivery people -- have problems finding a residence, we know an emergency vehicle will encounter the same problem. A few minutes' delay can result in a tragic outcome if an EMT is unable to find a house.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 9, 2009)

19 degrees this morning on the coast..BRRRRRRR.....burning lots of oak and madrone......stay warm everybody....Pdude


----------



## tcbud (Dec 9, 2009)

> DEAR ABBY: I work for a national package delivery company. It's nearing what we refer to as "peak season" (Christmas). We try our best to deliver the much-anticipated packages on time, but sometimes we are unable to find the addresses. If there are no names or numbers on the mailboxes or on the houses, we waste a lot of time trying to locate the right residence through the process of elimination.
> 
> What concerns us most is, if we -- experienced delivery people -- have problems finding a residence, we know an emergency vehicle will encounter the same problem. A few minutes' delay can result in a tragic outcome if an EMT is unable to find a house.
> __________________



they forgot to mention they dont like going up hills either, my neighbor gets my packages so often that they think I live down there.

Good morning BHC....
glad to be back....whew it is cold!
20f right now and well......Cold!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

:ciao:  *tcbud*...welcome  back  girl...we  missed  ya:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


17f and windy.


I finally got my package:woohoo: Drivers excuse on why it took 7 tries. It was dark when he arrived to deliver package. :rofl:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC..:bong:


21f   and  dry...Hope  everyone  is  Haveing  a  good  day


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 10, 2009)

32 degrees and brrrrrr in the desert this morning. Warming up to 45 degrees today, not warm enough to put the girls out. But amazing humidity right now--50%!!!!  My nose is not bleeding, my lips are not cracked, and the dogs' hair feels unbelievably soft, not its usual dry straw I'm used to feeling. Oh, how I miss the humidity, and savor it the few times a year we get to enjoy it. 

CONUNDRUM

What is it about the hearty male plants that just won't die? I watered my boys, put them outside 2 days ago, expecting them to wither and perish as soon as the below-freezing temps hit. No such luck. 2 days outside in that cold with the wind streaming down upon them, and they look like they just came from a Spa in Sedona, all refreshed and ready to boogie. Now, why can't I seem to get female plants with that kind of stamina?

I'm sure there's a moral to this story, but I guess I'm too sleepy yet to figure it out. BIU everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2009)

leave  him  out  there  *mojave*...his  balls  will  shrivle  up..lol....why  ya  beeing  so  meen  to  that Male..just kill him...he  will  continue..they  dont  need  much...Last  yr  I  collected  pollen  from a  male  that s  kept  in a  below  freezeing  box..just  didnt  do  as well  i  think...but  still  collected..and  is  the purples  I  have  now:aok:  enjoy  playing  with  him...Hope  math an  dont  get  jelious..:rofl:  have  good  day  girl..:bolt::bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 10, 2009)

mornin all, 24f and clear

PC, glad the waitin and frustration is over


----------



## 420benny (Dec 10, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC :ciao:*
> 
> 
> 17f and windy.
> ...



I bet you have stoners working there as well. I still think Fedex doesn't drug test. I knew there would be a lame excuse. Congrats, duck.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning all, hey smoke we should post a thread on how to use ordinary firecrackers and blow up a male...maybe about 20-30m-16, whadda ya think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2009)

:rofl:  *chef*...I  like  Males


----------



## tcbud (Dec 10, 2009)

*G'Morning BHC!*

A crispy morning it is, 20f and climbing to 40f or so today.... We got some clouds keeping things warm here in the Great North State.

*4u*, thank you for the welcome back...was an adventure, as always, going East this time of year.
*
Benny*.....you got the same weather for this weekend...to cold to snow, so freezing rain it is.

*Duck*, glad you finally got your package.....in the dark, sounds like the excuse they give me at xmas time....."the road it so steep the packages in my truck fall all over"...or the one I like best....."It said XXX on the number, I missed the N."

*Mojave*, if you take your nippers and cut right at the soil line, then let the plant fall over....dont forget to yell timber.....that male will be no more.

*Chef*, thread on blowing up males.....make sure you put in the word "UP".


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol. morn tc.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2009)

:ciao::48::48::48::joint:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2009)

Woohoo ducky!!

Yay, ozzman checked in.  

Hello everyone else.

Last night I went xmas shopping with my dearest friend.  We met for dinner and drinks before hand.  3 hrs later we were still having a few, and never got any shopping done at all.  

Maybe I will get out again tonight.  I've really not bought anything except for some clothes for the kids and ya know how exciting those are..lmao.

Smoke it up.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 10, 2009)

just got the grey water line thawed out. now its off to do laundry and dishes.  whew, could shure use a nice fat bowl full right now $


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, *4U*, you convinced me I was just enjoying "Male Torture" a bit too much. And *TC*, I did go out and cut them at the soil line, while hollering, TIMMMMMBERRRR! 

But the ghost of torture has come to haunt me---looks very much like my two cookies and my Monster are growing balls. So I guess that's "Instant Karma," huh?

*Sm*, you're already way ahead of me if you got the kids some clothes! I have done zero shopping, except for a new parabolic reflector for myself. Shame on me. Torturing guy plants and spending Christmas money on myself. 

*PC*, I've always had great luck with UPS, plus I really like that they obviously must give a pulchritude test before they hire their drivers--never met one who didn't have great legs and look delicious. Of course, I know that won't make any points with you. <G> But glad your delivery finally arrived! 

*Fast*--congrats on the thawing---what a mess! I don't envy you. 

*Chef*, be sure you read TC's post and put in "UP" when you're writing about those firecrackers...<G>

I have this thing about cutting plants down--I remember back in the 70's looking at some Kirlian photography of plants and the energy surrounding them. When the photographer cut off a branch, the plant gave off powerful red auras. 

After that I was convinced being a vegetarian wasn't a whole lot kinder than being a carnivore, carbon footprint aside. It was obvious from those Kirlian photography pictures that plants--like all living things--give off energy, and scream when they are injured.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

whew what a night...getting things done in the grow room...getting my clones finished up...please please let my pk clone root...I have the mom and can clone again soon but its just that many more weeks back...I have to remember that parience is a virtue...maybe a smoke will help...My blood sugar is 414..bad bad bad and I feel a bit sick...hope everyone is having a good night!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Morning all, hey smoke we should post a thread on how to use ordinary firecrackers and blow up a male...maybe about 20-30m-16, whadda ya think?


 

Man  *chef*...i  a  so  tireed  of  Males  this  year..i  just  pulled  2  more  a  cheese  and duckfoot:hitchair:..put  those  bastards  out  in  the  cold..27f  right  now:lama:  I  have  some  M-1000:hubba: ...KABOOOOOM!!!!! 



*2Dog*..Hope  ya  get  that  blood  count  corrected..:48:


*mojave*...Im  haveing  Male year  as well  girl...good  nes  is  I  do  have  a  First  female  ducksfoot:yay:   7  males  before  she  came along..

*fa$t*...Here :bong1:  Purple  frosting  is  BOMB!!!


*UKgirl*...:heart:  rolled  4u :48:   kiss kiss



laveing  1/4LB  on table  help  yer selfs:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

16f and the wind has finally slowed enough that my Direct TV is working again


Warm the :bong1: it is the weekend BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

morn duck and BHC. TGIF and a chilly one it is! 23 and bIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC*....:bong:


21f  right  now  6:15am  suppose  to  reach  35f

Have  a  great  Day  everyone


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Dec 11, 2009)

Good morning everyone :ciao:  Its 9:30 and colder than cold outside.   Its been awhile since i have been on here so I thought I would pop in and say HIGH!   I'm at work and ready to leave already.  I pulled my back  out yesterday and am ready to go home and take some medicine :bong2: 
Hope everyone has a good friday!  Cheers and happy toking!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 11, 2009)

Brrrrrr here too this morning. And we desert rats are never prepared for it. I just wish that as long as we had to put up with frigid weather, we'd also get a bit of snow to enjoy along with it. It's been too many years since I rolled a snowball, or made a snowman, or made snow-angels. 

Hahh--just realized that as a double let amp now, my snow angels would have MINI SKIRTS! 

Glad to know I'm not the only one suffering through a "male"  year here, plantwise. I'm afraid to turn on the light in the grow room this morning, because I know my cookie, candy and monster can grows will be greeting me with balls-a-bouncing. I'm down to 6 plants, and two have not yet shown, so they may be males, too, or hermies. 

Ah well. I have 4 confirmed females I'm excited about--a Hawaiian, a Purple Bud, a Purple Kush, a white frosting, a pink frosting and a purple Frosting. The last Wizard grew balls--big bummer. I was dying to try some of that old Humboldt strain, but still have beans, so will try again. Males sure rule the day! 

Later, Gators!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

mornin all, :ciao: 
34f this am warmin to 44f
chef, i :clap: your perseverence. congrats on the female  :yay:
 hows the sugar this am 2dog?
mm, as a former desert rat i recall the temp swings
pc, :woohoo: the weather is calmin down
4u2, and uk,:ciao: 

whats up with all the males? GREEN FEMALE MOJO TO ALL!
got two :watchplant: that are ready to show. fingers X
$


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

*WOW*:holysheep: 

:bongin: a mixture of BlueBerry, BK, and a bit of WWf2....:fly::stoned:

The wind has picked up again, no local TV 

I am trying to post pics and having a devil of a time....Oh well


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 11, 2009)

G'Morning BHC

In a word,

*SNOW!*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

Good morning BHCers  BBBBBBrrrrrrrrr 19* and warming to 30* today. Gotta go fix a gas line and play in the cold. 

:bong::bong: Have a great day everyone and *2dog* get that sugar under control thats way to high and I don't mean from the MJ.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 11, 2009)

Speaking of snow....
Cervantes says.... that the temps *under* the lights if they are lower...like mid seventies you will get more females, higher humidity will also help.  Higher Nitrogen will also help with more females....dont know how you would do it but lower potasium too helps...first three weeks.

That from the "Marijauna Horticulture, Indoor/Outdoor, Medical Growers Bible".


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey intuitive, sorry about the back...no fun at all.

Good morning everyone, hope you're staying warm.  And seriously, put electic blankets on your xmas list.  

42 right now and I am cold sitting here drinking my ice cold soda.  LOL.  Yea I know I'm a wuss...but damn when you live in a warm climate you're not used to this....

As ozzy used to say - flying high again.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 11, 2009)

I have this thing about cutting plants down--I remember back in the 70's looking at some Kirlian photography of plants and the energy surrounding them. When the photographer cut off a branch, the plant gave off powerful red auras. 

After that I was convinced being a vegetarian wasn't a whole lot kinder than being a carnivore, carbon footprint aside. It was obvious from those Kirlian photography pictures that plants--like all living things--give off energy, and scream when they are injured.[/quote]

hi mojave.....have you ever read THE SECRET LIFE OF PLANTS by Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird?

Here's a link for ya.......http://www.raven1.net/seclife.htm


----------



## painterdude (Dec 11, 2009)

mojave....went searching for the book and ended up buying a USED copy for $1.99 plus $3.99 shipping.....check it out.....http://www.alibris.com/search/books/author/Bird, Christopher


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Sugar is better today! my a1c is usually around 6.3-6.5 so I will be fine...just the occasional high or low puts me on my butt..lol...how is everyone else this morning? My 5 white lightning seeds germed in one day already have tails out I am super pleased and will be planting today and starting a grow journal I hope these seeds are as awesome as the picture online...


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job mother2dog. We're all pulling fer you on the diabetes thang! Looking forward to the white lightning GJ.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I will get her up once I check out the site and get some smoke in me..maybe some caffeine...


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Biu!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2009)

*goodeveing BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey ukgirl Hows your bongin evening going?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

hey uk glad to see ya!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## meds4me (Dec 11, 2009)

*BIU* Peeps 
bored and lonely here today. 1* outside this mornin and even the dogs turned around and came back inside.
I actually am begining to hate this season since i have no one to "share " it with...sorry for whining...Cheese anyone ? 
Trying to stay busy and just popped another 10 Mango beans... 
Mojave Mama ....where you at ?
Okay, time to do my chores.... Peace ~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

BIU BHCers BIU BIU BIU it's too cold to be outside if you don't have to be.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2009)

I am staying in and :bongin:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys.  Crappy day here- anyone else have one?

Thank goodness tomorrow's a brand new day.  

BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Sm has been a cold had to do a little real work today here. Tree fell in the high winds and landed right on the peoples gas line. Had to cut up the tree to get to dig up the line. DAs that put it in only had it 6in deep.

:bong::bong::48::joint::tokie:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

OZZY, hope ya got it all done and ur back inside thawin out, by the fire with your hand around a nice coctail to warm ur insides. and of course :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *Midway, Midway Islands, United States*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Sm has been a cold had to do a little real work today here. Tree fell in the high winds and landed right on the peoples gas line. Had to cut up the tree to get to dig up the line. DAs that put it in only had it 6in deep.


 
Damn!!  You are so awesome to help out.  I wish you were my neighbor, could sure use a handyman around here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong: Wake N Bake time then get some real sleep 

Thanks SM but if I can help it, no one is goinging to be without heat on a night that is going to be 15* for a low. It is the type work I like to do and would be doing full time if my body could take it.

TMT let's BIU and enjoy life to the fullest:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *Fukuoka, Japan*  it's  4:20  bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

wow tired girl tonight...  ...time for good bowl w keif and a nice brownie...sigh.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Dark and 19f


Anyone know how to delete pictures from the queue? in  galleries?

I cannot post pics, they just go to a queue and sit there? 



biu BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 12, 2009)

morn duck and the rest of the bhc, duck if you go to user cp and go all the way down to attachments you can delete them there its dark and 26 here with a high of 45.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao: Astrobud

They do not show up there, only in the queue and when you try to upload more pics:hairpull: Thanks



:bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 12, 2009)

hmm, i just checked again . what i did was went into this sites user cp, scroll all the way down on the left is misc, then attachments, a list of all my pics come up and on the left side are boxes you can check for the ones you want to delete, least thats what im getting duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

I also get to that point, but when there it does not show the pictures in my queue.

This queue shows up when I try to process pictures in the gallery. I try to upload new pics and this queue of pictures show up and wants to know if I want to process ...I click and ...nothing ..a white screen ....but I sure am biu from trying :rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry duck, dont know what to tell ya. maybe it will come after a few more hits


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

RAIN! Another miraculous morning in the desert--I'm savoring it, though the 5 dogs here think it's quite horrid and have decided getting their feet wet is not fun at all. Spoiled desert rats! 

*Meds*--we're in Vegas. Got the coffee pot on for ya, and loading the vape...

*P'Dude*--I forgot about that book! I remember it well. Thx for the links!!!

*TC*--I'm lovin' the rain, but would also appreciate if you uploaded some of your gorgeous snow my way. 

*UKG*--How's the new job treating you?

Anyone here make sourdough bread from dry sourdough starter? 

Ahhh, just conned hubby into making his scrum-delicious Eggs Benedict for brekkie. Time to BIU so I'll have a WOW appetite and make him feel like it was all worth the effort. 

Have a great Saturday, everyone! I'll be catching a nice buzz and looking out at the rain. What a rare and wondrous treat it is. Everything outside smells like turpentine and creosote. Ahhhhh.......and I won't think about what will happen if we get a big freeze after all the rain, or what it will do to all the palm trees....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

:holysheep: I just read an e-mail from Fed-X about my delivery problems.

Fed-X is threatening that they will charge an address correction fee:spit:   

:bolt::bong2::huh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

MOJAVE im enjoying it thanks 

TC ,,,:ciao: how are you ?

2dog keep on top ofthose meds :giggle: well these meds at least :48::bong:

4u :heart: 56 

ozzy,,chef,astro ,inititive :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

Good Morning BHC.......!

Small power outage this fine white morning.  They got it running agian before I expected them to, before dawn......very nice.

*Mojave*, I sent you all the snow I am gonna...and look it brought you rain!  I guess you gonna have to settle for rain.

*Duck*, I was having problems here yesterday, kept getting "page can not be found" going into one thread only.....then, after logging out, could NOT get back in here.  Panic.....lol, smoked a bowel...felt better, came back on thru a link in an email.......hum.

*Ozzy*, thanks again about the Jack Russel advise.  You sure got a cutie on your hands there.

*UK*, we doing fine here.....a bit on the warm side, as the fire starter has now got to get the house up to 75f or he aint happy.  Silly man, likes wearing shorts in the winter around the house.

*2Dog*, I agree with UK, keep on those meds....

Ima gonna do a smoke report today of the *Pot of Gold*......we tried some last night and after a two month cure...it is ....hum.... in a word.... tingeley....is that a word?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

Good afternoon time to BIU. Have a great Day.

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

ireguy, maybe you should move on ...or in all of your country wont another woman do it for you?


----------



## kaotik (Dec 12, 2009)

lol.. wow this is your best choice of entertainment for a saturday??


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

look he stutters.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

You say bring it on, but are too chicken to tell me where.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 12, 2009)

just wait for the mods guys.. no point getting the bhc all cluttered up with junk.
i'm sure they'll sort him out shortly.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

what you should be glad of is that Mel aint playing your little game or you would not even be able to turn on a computer.


----------



## ireguy (Dec 12, 2009)

were r u


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

> ok then were do u wan t me



lol......on your knees.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 12, 2009)

banned.. ahh, that's nice to see eh? 

feel for ya ukg. sucks to have ever even been close to someone like that


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

laughter is the best way to deal, I think, with an .....hum.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*thanks kaotic ,

thanks ozzy and tc and THG 

sorry  bhc ,,for idiots like that cluttering up this space 

*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank You Goddess,
I hope I am not in too much trouble.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thank You Goddess,
> I hope I am not in too much trouble.



LOL--no, but it *is *best not to feed the trolls, especially when they are as ugly and mean as this one is.  

Thanks kaotik and ozzy for the heads-up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks THG you are truely a GODDESS.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*time to BIU 


:bong: :bong: :bong: :48: :bong: :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: Ozzy :stoned::fly:

Have a good one or two or three just don't end up on the floor


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

Im glad I missed it....I got a weird pm a while ago and think it was him...weird...ozzy is a great guard!  go hemp goddess!  morning everyone! we are shampooing the carpets...blahhhhhh but the house will be very clean which makes me happy  some quick smoking and off I go...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

:chuck: :joint: :chuck: :joint: :chuck: :chuck: :evil:


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Afternoon BHC. Missed a troll huh? Good riddance! I wonder if he took his riddilin? Yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*ohh wanna come and do mine 2dog ...its been an arts and crafts,,day with  day with 4 littles ones :hairpull:,,,far to cold to go out ,,and now its time for bed for the littleun and time for mum to clean up :spit:

afternoon chef :ciao:

ozzy :48:

4u :heart: for when you get here :bong:

TC has wake n bake started yet  *


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey ukgirl hows it? Its warm here today at 41 degrees:huh: to all the family:bong1: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

Chef, you've been spending too much time in the dishwasher if you think 41 degrees is WARM! It's 45 here right now and I'm all bundled up in my downies. 

I have to get dressed up tonight and go to a Christmas Party for the math dude. Too cold to go out, in my opinion, one that the Math Dude does not share. I'd sure rather stay home and BIU with my MP family.

Beam me up, UKG. I love doing arts and crafts with kids! And it sounds a LOT more fun than a boring party with a bunch of math whizzes discussing the mathematical qualities of black holes and such. That evil part of me wants to shake things up tonight and talk about growing, but I don't think that would make hubby a happy camper.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Quantum physics is boring! Tell the math dude to take a look deep inside your dishwasher...... then stay home and BIU  Its really warm at 40 now because i'm inside and don't have to get out this weekend :yay:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

my my chef...dirty dishwasher talk...lmao...craft day eh uk? bet the kids loved it...now mommy can relax and toke, carpet is getting done...yay!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*your wish is my command MOJAVE  

but have a great time anyway ,,,at least your with your  mathdude  l

here have this before you go :48: :bong: it may make it quite intresting :giggle:

*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

I am dealing with a hermie pollen semi crisis..........wahhhhh u guys think diluted bleach water is the best way to kill it? I am going to shampoo the carpets then clean the walls and surfaces...:cry: :doh: :angrywife:  :hairpull:  :confused2: :chuck:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*yes 2 dog mom is now relaxing and :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

2dog said:
			
		

> I am dealing with a hermie pollen semi crisis..........wahhhhh u guys think diluted bleach water is the best way to kill it? I am going to shampoo the carpets then clean the walls and surfaces...


*sounds good to me 2dog*


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

yup 2dog that will do.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

hermi's and bleach...dang, 2Dog...what did I miss?  Great on the clean carpets......mine sure could use some clean.

tcbud and tcbud husband did Pot of Gold Smoke Report, heads up, it is in the "Strain Report" secsion of the supermarket.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

tc its in my grow closet post...didnt want to be told I put it in the wrong area...so I put it both lol..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

bummer on the pollen *2dog*

biu bhc :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

I I *duck*:bong::bong::bong:

*2dog* don't forget all the stuff in the grow area and the ceiling. 

Passing to the next BHCer :bong1::bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks guys...I am going in...just one more bowl first lol....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

Better have another 1 is never enough:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

good thinking *Ozzy* :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2: aaaaww much better

biu bhc


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck 2dog!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

Time for a Nap someone grab these:bong1::bong1::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

God speed 2dog...be safe and come back to us in good health and spirits...


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

She's so brave!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

ok guys I was given a break to smoke and make chicken enchiladas...lol....its going ok...just sad to see the potential lost. it is what it is.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

Very sad but not the end of the world...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

so much fun cleaning fans...what a pain in ...  the smoke helps lol....


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

You betcha, Iron Lungs. After that very nice post you left HomeGrownHomer about his mom, I'm welcoming you with open arms!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

2Dog, I can sure commiserate after last year's pollen explosion. I have no way of knowing if I got it all out or not. So CLEAN mojo to ya, gal!  (and wipe all 20 dog paws, too!)


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

yes it is...another great club iron lungs.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

well I think it is going ok everything will be moved back in tonight...hopefully no stress on my plants...my pk mother is getting a transplant into more luxurious roomy accomodations..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:  *Freetown, Sierra Leone*  it's 420  :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:4u :48::48: gotta build up your stamina


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

whew still not done...moving stuff back in...I think all the scrubbing is done...thank god! time for a bowl then I am going to try and get my white lightning seedlings planted tonight they already have water leaves...fast suckers...I will need to find my camera...Its somewhere around here...Moved around the lv and fm furniture it looks better I think and feels more roomy...its been a good day. I need to wrap christmas presents soon...


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish we were closer neighbors so I could pitch in 4 ya!...

I have to do a sulfur burn 2morrow..lame


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

will that smell bad? doesnt sound pleasant...I wish u could help too lol...I am actually almost done and about to plant my wl seeds...exciting times.  I hope I got every little bit...good news is that it is pouring rain which helped me wash some of the stuff off....


----------



## painterdude (Dec 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Fukuoka, Japan*  it's  4:20  bong:



hey 4u2.....that city sounds like the 'eff' word and then they added 'you' and then someone added 'oka'......I wonder how many people live there?  When I lived in the mountains in CA I found this old map of Gold Mines and towns that were populated my the miners.....one of them was called the naughty word for African Americans with 'Flats' added behind it......

50 plus degrees today......wow......after all that freezing weather it's hard to believe that it could get warmer.....

mojave.....I bought it, or did I tell you that already?  Bad memory, bad memory....

tc.....hey, snow melts

And it is raining and my new cat is all wet because he loves it outside....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *painterfriend*... melissa  and i  thaught that was  funny...here  :48:  Happy  Saturday..


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 13, 2009)

I freakin love the rain...Frisco is gettin it right now! we never get rain!

time to break out the hot chocolate


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

everything is done...time to put up my white lightning grow journal...oh and smoke lol.....yes lets smoke....hmmmmm


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 13, 2009)

im smoking some purple og sour iso oil


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds nice and heavy...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 13, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sounds nice and heavy...


 

heck yeah im falling asleep pretty crazy the color ir purple just like my buds


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

east did you ever figure out which animal hurt your baby plants?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2009)

*Good Sunday Morning BHC :ciao:*

37f and the sun is still down below the horizon.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

45f and froggy, back to bed


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2009)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 13, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> east did you ever figure out which animal hurt your baby plants?


 
good mornin, i didnt actually and it never happened again im thinking the brother had something to do with that might of been too stoned the little seedlings were ripped in half and the soil was moved around pretty good but 0 signs of any animal activity...:bong1: :bong1: *bong it!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

:ciao:   BHC  :bong:


34f   gonna  get  the  Tree  out  for  kids  to  decorate...*2Dog  *will  post  it  yp  in  you  thread  after  they  finished..I  did  decorate  my  room  a  bit


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

ireguy said:
			
		

> were r u


 


:ciao:



:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--no, but it *is *best not to feed the trolls, especially when they are as ugly and mean as this one is.
> 
> Thanks kaotik and ozzy for the heads-up.


 



:48:


for  keeping  it  clean


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Morning all, hey smoke we should post a thread on how to use ordinary firecrackers and blow up a male...maybe about 20-30m-16, whadda ya think?


 

first  we  neeed  to  freeze  them  so the  shatter  ..lol  just  placed another  one  out  there:giggle:





Happy  smokeing my  friend:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

I know a lot of guys are crossing their legs looking at those frigid boys out there......ROFL!


----------



## astrobud (Dec 13, 2009)

thats so sad


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey 4u leaving them outside does it turn their balls blue?:laugh:

Good morning all we got it all this morning snow, sleet and rain.

Let's all stay warm, safe and :stoned: I don't care what you say that's a plan right there:aok:

:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

Im with  ya  *ozzy*...:48:


:bong::bong:


*UKgirl*.:heart:..:48:  when  ya  get  in


----------



## tcbud (Dec 13, 2009)

> ok guys I was given a break to smoke and make chicken enchiladas


Yesterday, I had to do a smoke report* then* make enchiladas, made them chicken with green sauce....you use green or red, 2Dog?  Glad you got your room done...pesky pollen.  Leftovers tonight......

ah......time to bong it up here.....Please join me Bong Hitters World Wide.... (im a retired bong hitter now, just smoking joints, cheers!)



> Fukuoka, Japan


Sounds like a great place to visit.....living there might be hard?  Or maybe only hard when giving someone your address?

*Good Morning BHC!*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

> Fukuoka, Japan


 is there where hooker road is :laugh:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 13, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! Look up Fukuoka. There is a famous, old organic gardener from there. Too blazed to find his name,lol.
We finally thawed out here. 40 never felt sooooo good. Who gives a rip if it rains. It has to warm up, to rain, right? Trying a J of Big Bang while trying not to burn my chicken in the smoker. Wish me luck. I already exploded my honey's sweet tater, LMAO.
4u, that is so mean to freeze those poor boys. I love it.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 13, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I know a lot of guys are crossing their legs looking at those frigid boys out there......ROFL!



I always keep my GOLF BALLS in the BAG


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, P'Dude, but you're not into TORTURE like 4U is! I mean, just look at those sad and frozen boys--they are WISHING for pants, I swear! Or a nice warm dishwasher....Chef?

2Dog, crossing my fingers for you that all that nasty pollen is gone. 

Made chicken soup and chili and breadmaker sourdough today. Gonna yum our way through it after I vape a bowl. 

TC--I'll trade you a quart of Chili and a quart of my excellent Jewish Penicillin for a quart of your delicious green enchilada sauce!

ROFL....I just showed the Math Dude 4U's picture of the frozen males, and true to form, he crossed his legs and frowned....<G>

I guess that's sort of like asking someone the definition of a goatee. Try to find anyone who answers in words only, and doesn't automatically reach for their chin with thumb and forefinger.....


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

i know its not impressive but attempting to get funds for a nice glass one atm


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

hey everyone!

4U that looks nice cant wait to see the tree, tc I made em with red sauce all of it is gone..a whole pan..lol...my bro his lady hubby and I ..6 enchiladas = gone.. those poor male plants...it is sad. that bong isnt bad homer better than some of the bongs I owned in my youth. I always prefered a plastic bong to a metal pipe.  mama how did that math party go you shock people with herb talk lol? I think you should have taken pot brownies...hehe it is nice here today sunny and in the 50's...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I'm impressed, Homer! That's one BIGGGGG Bong you have!
And what's the dog in the background? Boston Terrier? Very cute dog...a breed I really like working with. They are quick learners, very bright, and have lovely temperaments. Your "Barney" bong is impresive, but the dog--even more so!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

2Dog!  Good to see you out from behind the broom, gal. 

Yes, the party was just as I thought it would be. B-O-R-I-N-G. And I probably should have toked one up before I left home. But I was trying to be the straight teacher's wife. Still, at the end, as we were leaving, I had to make a comment to the lady sitting across from us. She's one of the English teachers, and she was pretty prim and proper except for her plunging neckline that showed what a gorgeous rack she was touting. So of course, I could not help myself---channeling Flip Wilson "The Debil Made Me Do It"--I  said to her, as I was leaving, "Great rack you have!" 

I thought my husband was going to choke on his seven and seven. Oh well, take a stoner to a party and that's what you're likely to get. Maybe he won't force me to go next year, ya think? <G>


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

lol next year he will probably ask you to smoke first...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

homer our dogs are our favorite topic...after smoke lol..


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

prob a really sad suggestion i know , but fancy a Potsmokers Pootchies thread?pictures of potsmokers dogs? ,lol. terrible name ill leave u guys to the talents here , just read it back to myself there...potsmokers pootchies sounds like a right dirty film!

and sorry to answer the above question , thats our Becky  shes a whipped border collie cross! had her for around 10 months now! shes almost 3 and is settling in really well! she has a mad personality! and does what im sure is some of the daftest things ive ever seen a dog do! shes the newbie to our family , i already have a 14 year old german shepard Roxy , who is the diva of our house

im aware no one asked for this information but im high and i love talking bout my pups!lol ill bugger off now and roll a phattie and come back to see if anyone fancies this dog posting picture idea...!lol

hope ur all having a good night so far! peace!

wee picture


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

bordie collies are the smartest dogs...and they live forever...we had three one of them could open doors inside and out..child locked cabinets..pantries..hop any fence..we called him houdini dog...he would talk to me..lol...


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

"houdini dog" thats the best name ive ever heard for a border collie! there just pure mischief!!! they have it written right over there faces!!!no matter how innocent a look they attempt to throw you after eating your delicious waffles from dominos.....damn the dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

mine was the biggest thief ever...seriously he would eat food off the stove..one time ate a tray of brownies..didnt even flinch..that dog should have been sick. then he would go into the neighbores yard and eat her strawberries...that dog..oh he would open the bread drawer..we had to start putting it on top of the fridge...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

4u :heart: :bong:

ozzy i love snow 

MOJAVE ,,shame about the party but nice comment :evil:

welcome aboard the BHC  HomeGrownHomer :bongin:

TC and 2Dog both sauces sound delicious 

phew all that typing and now its time to BIU 

 :48:  :bong:  :48:*


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks ukgirl420!! fellow uk grower here 

about the bhc , how do i get a wee number thingy?didnt want to just throw bhc and a number into my sigg without appropriate head nod from you guys to do so

"mine was the biggest thief ever...seriously he would eat food off the stove..one time ate a tray of brownies..didnt even flinch..that dog should have been sick. then he would go into the neighbores yard and eat her strawberries...that dog..oh he would open the bread drawer..we had to start putting it on top of the fridge...
__________________"

LMAO! " he " ate the tray full of brownies?its now i feel the need to ask did u have any friends/boyfriends around that said tray?who could have perhaps blamed the dog? a trick known well in my house 

just a thought haha! poor pootch mighta got the blame for a hungry houseguest!

altho!!! if he did munch the goods! good on him 4 not getting sick!!! high tolerance doggie!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

homegrownhomer said:
			
		

> thanks ukgirl420!! fellow uk grower here
> 
> about the bhc , how do i get a wee number thingy?didnt want to just throw bhc and a number into my sigg without appropriate head nod from you guys to do so
> 
> ...


 
no one else ate them..I wa shome alone...baked em left em on the stove to cool while I did laundry came back almost every bit was gone...he would also eat whole bags of wheat bread...I dont know where he put it.  Hey UK!  time to smoke girl friend!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

:ciao: good evening all! sounds like a good day for everyone. actually warmed up to 55f here. 
well mrs ca$h and i went to the jp friday and made it official. we're now legaly mmmmarried.
tired, made 3 batches of p-nut brittle and 3 batches of fudge, one w/o nuts for the ladies in the alzheimers ward. gonna have blisters and my stirrin arm is sore.
:welcome:  HOMEGROWNHOMER!
ya know whats funnier than watchin yur dog try to lick the bottom of the p-nut butter jar? watchin them try to lick the marshmallow fluff jar!:rofl: 
gonna kick back and browse a little, yall have fun $


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats fast~ how long have you two been together?


----------



## 420benny (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome homer. Nice pipe. Go to the first page of this thread and pick a number that isn't taken. In your user CP, you should be able to add the BHC club if you want, to your sig. HAVE FUN! We do love our dogs here. I like the pic idea, but I can't participate. My dogs are sort of famous on another site, not mj related. But, I sure like checking out others pics.
mm, you are my hero with that rack comment. I am still smiling. I would have loved to see her face, and the rack, too. I have always appreciated a good rack, lol. Looking has never got me in trouble, yet.
Congrats fa$t!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2009)

*homegrownhomer you can choose any number ya like providing nobody else has it ,,,,theres a list on the first page i think :stoned:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2009)

:yay:*congrats fastca$h*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fa$t*--BIG ol' Congrats to you and the new Mrs Fa$t!  Wow, now thats a reason to celebrate. Let's BIU to the the newly legals! :bong:

*Benny*, ROFL! Now that I'm an official old fart, AND a wheeler, I can get away with stuff like that. It's downright liberating! <G> 

*UKG*, you have any girls at all growing right now? I have 7, as long as they don't hermie. Nice pistils coming up, tho! 

*2Dog*, you are so right about us loving dogs here....

*Homer*, I'm roaring at thinking your dog was a Boston! I couldn't tell size in the picture originally, but now I can see the BC in her from the new picture. She's a love for sure!  And yes, having had many, many Border Collies over the years, they are indeed high-energy working dogs who love to problem solve. Here's a picture of mine at the sink--he was my service dog for several years, but then got cancer. What a character, though!

He once accidentally shoplifted a lacy black bra in a department store---was THAT embarrassing. Great story, tho...I'll share one day when I'm good and buzzed.

*Ozzie, Astro, TC, 4U*---big hugs and BIU for all!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bongin: :joint: :huh: :stoned: :fly: :ciao:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you, thank you, thank you. 
met on the net, i know!? don't have to say it. typed for a long time..face 2 face 9 mos ago. i'm a retired old fart and she's a cougar, but we're still cookin.
good lookin BC there, we used em for cattle.
HOMER: looking for MMJ, similar reasons as you. gonna theck out yur grow
i an so stoned right now!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:



congrats  *fast *...and  welcome  *Homer*



we  had  a  little snow  fall...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2009)

*i have no plants in flower at the min mojoave and only 3 in veg ,and not xhowing anything yet ,,im just not catching a break with them this yr ,,maybe the newyear  will  bring my mojo back 
:rofl: Fabulous pics :rofl:*


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx 4u2 and UK! nice, sentiment UK $


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello all.  I was thinking of 925 for my BHC # didn't look like anyone has it, will that work?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> Hello all. I was thinking of 925 for my BHC # didn't look like anyone has it, will that work?


 



sounds  good  to  me  my  friend...have  ya  posted a  pic  of your  :bong1:




:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thank you, thank you, thank you.
> met on the net, i know!? don't have to say it. typed for a long time..face 2 face 9 mos ago. i'm a retired old fart and she's a cougar, but we're still cookin.
> good lookin BC there, we used em for cattle.
> HOMER: looking for MMJ, similar reasons as you. gonna theck out yur grow
> i an so stoned right now!


 


That  is  so  cool  ...*UKgirl*  and  I  met  on here:yay:  Best  PM  I  ever  got ..Best  wishes  to  you  and  *MsFa$t*...


:48:


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 13, 2009)

hello 4u2smoke, well kinda the other day I got a new bong and posted in in the coffee section, I was not thinking or I would of posted it here.  I tried to post it here but it was saying something about I already posted the pic somewhere else, should I put up a new pic in the morning?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> hello 4u2smoke, well kinda the other day I got a new bong and posted in in the coffee section, I was not thinking or I would of posted it here. I tried to post it here but it was saying something about I already posted the pic somewhere else, should I put up a new pic in the morning?


 


open  pic  again  and  then  right  click  and  select  "open  in paint"...then  click  a  dot somewhere  in  pic  and  clse..it  will  ask  if  ya  wanna  save  say  yes...this  has   changed  the  pic  and  then  can  be  added  t  another  thread..do this  as  many times  as  like..Thats  how  I  roll....But  we  do  require the  pic  in  here...do that  ...then  place  BHC #  in  signature..and  Ill  be  happy  to  share  this  Purpe Frosting  with  ya...:bong:   But I  dont  play  favorites  post  it  up  my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> hello 4u2smoke, well kinda the other day I got a new bong and posted in in the coffee section, I was not thinking or I would of posted it here. I tried to post it here but it was saying something about I already posted the pic somewhere else, should I put up a new pic in the morning?


 


open  pic  again  and  then  right  click  and  select  "open  in paint"...then  click  a  dot somewhere  in  pic  and  clse..it  will  ask  if  ya  wanna  save  say  yes...this  has   changed  the  pic  and  then  can  be  added  t  another  thread..do this  as  many times  as  like..Thats  how  I  roll....But  we  do  require the  pic  in  here...do that  ...then  place  BHC #  in  signature..and  Ill  be  happy  to  share  this  Purpe Frosting  with  ya...:bong:   But I  dont  play  favorites  post  it  up  my  friend


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok here she is!!!!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 14, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt I like i like!! love ur budwiser poster an aw pal! haha!  beauty! what you smoking in that atm  ? HGH


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 14, 2009)

> what you smoking in that atm  ? HGH



white widow


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

BHC what up? Congrats fast! Nice bong mh!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> white widow


 



:aok:  



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> Ok here she is!!!!


 




Very  Nice....:clap:    Welcome  to the  club... ...what ya  got  gowing?  and  what medium? 


take care  and  be safe:48:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

morn club members, foggy and 45f here, sunny and 60 later. i should get my tee shrit today :hubba: hope so, if not today tommarow. mo mama what did the pooch do wrong to be in pawcuffs   that is so funny.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 14, 2009)

Astro, ROFL, it was just for a publicity shot. 

Going to be 60 here today, too. Plants will be loving the real sunlight!

BIU everyone.... :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Morning BHC Have a great Daze :48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

BIU for our newest members *homegrownhomer,Marihantraunt *:bong2::bong2::bong2: :welcome::ciao:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

hey duck did ya get the pic thing figured out?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2009)

:bong1:  whats up smokaholics just reporting in with a cpl dank og sour rips blaze up have a good 1


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hey duck did ya get the pic thing figured out?



No I have not..I did some pm's and it might be MP doing something with the server/ gallery..who knows....the bhc is missing some great bud shots



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> :bong1:  whats up smokaholics just reporting in with a cpl dank og sour rips blaze up have a good 1




Sounds good east...Have a blazin day :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> ....the bhc is missing some great bud shots
> 
> 
> 
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


 
 yea i can only imagin   your stuff always looks good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


warming  up  here  this  week..like  40f  maybe...Good  news  we  have  a  Female  Cheese:yay:   finally..7  males-1 female...she  sure took long  to  show..anyway  took  some  clones...Kids  break  from school  after  this  week...Hope  everyone  has  Good  Day:48:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

yay on the cheese 4/u. i have some cheese beans on the way and i will start vegging soon, cant wait.


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Afternoon BHC. Smoke what is it with you and males? Gotta throw some extra mojo your way! 43 degrees and BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 14, 2009)

*Worth the wait Duck....very frosty!*

*Congrats to .....
Fa$t and the Fa$t Missus!
4u on the Cheese female!*

*Welcomes to .....
Homie and Marihaut
Great Pics of Bongs!*

*Warming up here too....gonna hit fourty all week it looks like.  This next storm tho, this one comming at us now is HUGE, looks like it goes from the Gulf of Alaska to Central America.  It is def gonna roll across the states....batten down hatches mates!*


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 14, 2009)

hello all!!!!! dang dang dang that's a awesome pic pcduck!!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:

welcome ,Marihantraunt  to the BHC :bong:

great news on the cheese 4u :heart:

chef ive been trying to  keep the females away from smoke  :rofl:

time to BIU i think :bong::48::bong:

*


----------



## painterdude (Dec 14, 2009)

good morning to all the new members

tc.....this storm sounds like a 'killer', yuk

DUCK....congrats on getting your picture posted...nice

mojave.....why do you have hand cuffs around?

UKbabe.....haven't said hi for awhile, so HI.....and waves and hugs for the kids


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2009)

*hello painterdude :ciao:say hello to mrs painterdude aswell 
hope you are both dooing well *


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey ukgirl, LOL. Maybe he needs to change the calender and get a dishwasher catalog.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey ukgirl, LOL. Maybe he needs to change the calender and get a dishwasher catalog.


 

:rofl:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 14, 2009)

afternoon BHCers, got the candy in the mail to az. fog lifted and now have shorts on and doors and windows open!

thanks TC. and every one! $


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Goodevening BHC  *

*I had to take some time off from the forum, due to some famiy *
*issues !  I hope you all have been well    Ive missed my friends *
*here and all of the fun stories we share together.*

*I hope to be able to start visiting a little more   and hope to hear from you all soon !*

*Happy Hollidays to all   *


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 14, 2009)

CHRIS!!!!!! You CAME BACK TO VISIT US!!!   We have missed you. I hope you can come by more often. So good to see you on MP again. YIPPEEEEE!!! It's like the family is allll together again...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Goodevening BHC  *
> 
> *I had to take some time off from the forum, due to some famiy *
> *issues ! I hope you all have been well  Ive missed my friends *
> ...


 

Oh man we have missed you~ HUGS~ :yay: :aok: :headbang: :fly: :heart: :clap:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwww.... thanks for the warm welcome home ladies !  Its nice to
feel missed    sorry I have been absent, but I have been thru alot recently and had to take care of my business !

How in he heck has everyone been !


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

very good! hubby is trying to get me to go out and walk miles in the cold and dark weather....hmmmmmm maybe a bowl and then a good long walk...I hope everything gets smoother for you...such a nice guy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

:ciao:  *chris*...:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey *4u* whats up my friend    ... you been stayin ou trouble


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey *Chris* glad to see your still kicking let's pass a few around :48::bong::bong1::bongin::48::joint::ccc::48: That will get the party started:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey *4u* whats up my friend  ... you been stayin ou trouble


 


Trouble  finds  me:48:  Happy   Holidays. :48:   Gonna  go  cause  trouble  in the UK  soon:lama:  Glad to see  ya  around..Hope  the  New year  Brings  better  Things  for you  My  friend..Take  care  and  b safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

wheres  the  weed...lets  see it in  action.:lama:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, yeah.... what *4u *said !  :yeahthat:


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey *Ozzy*... its good to be back man  here let me help you with those :bong: :ccc: :bong1: :tokie:  :joint: :bong2: :48:  :joint4:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

I am sure we will love it IL....

I need to go shopping tomorrow I am out of bags and big containers I might have to buy bags...    I prefer a good container but out is out...anyone know what the grow bag prices are like? I want 3-5 gal ones I think...I did get a few plants repotted tonight...looking around my room I realised there was rotos poking out of the bottoms on lots of pots...


----------



## someguy (Dec 15, 2009)

holy crap, 603 page tread! anyone read every page?


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

30f and... SNOWING! looks like we will have a white xmas here after all.. I can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*goodafternoon BHC 

welcome back chris and hope next yr is a better one




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


			Gonna go cause trouble in the UK soon :lama:
		
Click to expand...


56 ,,hmm maybe i need to get the handcuffs ready :giggle:

2 dog i found them bags quite cheap ,,,but i dont like them  

have a great afternoon :bongin: evryone 

someguy im sure some members have read everypost in the bhc :stoned: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*:ciao: riskypack i see ya down there 

here have this :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*welcome to the BHC  ironlungs   :bong: *


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

UK maybe it is symbolic that it is snowing here in Copenhagen right now during the climate summit. I hope you'll get snow in the UK as well.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> UK maybe it is symbolic that it is snowing here in Copenhagen right now during the climate summit. I hope you'll get snow in the UK as well.


 
*yeah could be   and i really do hope we get snow soon ,,we are suppose to but we all know how weather forcasters get it so very wrong *


*ohh looks like its on the 420 in europe time to BIU :bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2009)

:welcome: ironlungs

UKgirl, weatherman/woman is the best job you can be wrong 80% of the time and still get a 20% pay raise.
Better get the whips and chains ready for 4u to UK

:ciao:Fa$t :48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 15, 2009)

mornin all! looks like another warm day in e tx, woohoo. 
hey OZZY


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*420 UKtime *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

someguy said:
			
		

> holy crap, 603 page tread! anyone read every page?


 

:aok:


:bong:


nice  to  see  ya  old  friend:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

*Welcome back Chris! I too hope the new year goes smoother for you.*

*Welcome to the BHC Iron!*

*Good Morning World!  Dang fine to see you once again!*

tcbud waves at 4u and Uk down there........I see you both....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

oh  Dam  *tc*...:doh:   we  was hidding under  the  table..:giggle:

okay  we  are  finished  now  lets  Hit that  Bong...:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello SM!

Seasons Greetings!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*looks like its 20 past again  

BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

:ciao:  *BHC  *:bong:



Hello  friends...45  here  now  and  loveing  it:ya:   I  collect  rain  water  as  a  source  for  my  garden...well  needless  to say  they  was  all froze:spit:  and  yesturday  they  started  to  thaw...and  Last  night  was  raining  good ..thaught  this  ice  block  looked  cool..as  the  males ...hav  a great  day everyone...:ciao:



*UKgirl*...:heart::48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Dam 4u :heart:the males  you have outside freezing there balls off look better than the ones i have in veg indoors  and you know i aint lying :rofl:*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

*4u*, trying to get rid of the "borg" there?  Lower temps help I have heard.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

It is raining like crazy here right now.....I can even hear it on the roof, that nice new metal roof is not as loud as the old compositon roof.  I am amazed.

Time to light up, it is raining and I aint going anywhere for a week or two.....I may not leave the house agian this year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2009)

Good afternoon to all my BHCers.  

I just realized I am out of my special brownies, and the kids will be home for 2 weeks starting Fri.  Time to get the apron out and bake another batch ASAP!

We had a high of 71 yesterday.  I should have spent more time outside enjoying it.  Had a cool front come in and now its back to the upper 30s, 40 for a high.

Yay Chris!!!

Hey ozzman, pcduck, tc, pdude, hammy, astro, chef, 2dog, rp, fastcash,  the lovebirds and all that I forgot/new ones that just joined.

Any of you have an Iphone?  I am thinking about asking Santa for one.  Hate my POS phone I have now.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 15, 2009)

chris.....good morning, hope the family 'thing' is all cleared up.....and thanks for stopping by the Art Club.....isn't it great to re-unite with your old friends?

4u2.....nice 'nut' freezer

UKbabe....handcuffs and whips, hmmm?  I need to know what you'll be wearing as the Dominatrix?  Scanty black leather outfit perhaps?  Could make some nasty cartoons for you guys....

mojave.....all your ideas are acceptable, could use some help here 

IronLung.....way cool.....welcome to our 'fun fest'

Raining and windy today....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi MOMMIE....no IPhone here but my step son loves his and my friend in Buffalo also loves his....and I hate my US Cellular piece of crap


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey smom, And BHC afternoon and BIU!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 15, 2009)

Good effort, but much too expensive and complicated.  I have a simpler and cheaper bong you can make:

Take a good 1.5 or 2 liter plastic bottle.  Plastic should be thicker than a regular coke bottle, so find a drink with a good, heavy-duty plastic bottle.

Throw away the cap.

Take your bowl with metal tube or  glass tube and get ready.

Take your lighter and heat up the bottom of the bottle on the side, close to the bottom, about an inch or so.  When the plastic gets hot enough (but not too hot), push the tube into/through the soft melted plastic until it reaches the bottom of the bottle.  If you do this right the hole created will be tight around the tube/bowl.  If not, then there will be airholes around it.  If so, then throw away the bottle and try again.

Remove the bowl/tube and now use a knife to make a "carburator"/hole whereever comfortable for you.

That's it!  Now blow out the poisonous melted plastic smoke, fill with water to the rim of the hole at bottom, and then return the tube/bowl to the bottle packed with your favorite bud.

Enjoy.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

mom I have an ENV 3 and love it...not the touch one the one with the real keyboard...its awesome in midnight blue...My friend is switching to at&t for the iphone but they have crappy service compared to verizon around here especially in the mountain areas..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2009)

I read up about at&t.  I heard the service is crappy.  I've also heard it about sprint and thats what we've always had.

Right now sprint has a fee they are going to start charging Jan 1st & you can get out of the contract without having to pay the early termination fees. 

I have a phone I can go online with but had to navigate and I cant type worth crap on it.  

Gotta do my homework and see what the diff fees are compared to what we pay right now...

Tonight is xmas shopping.  Yay me.  Can ya hear my sarcasm?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey BHCerrs time for a evening BIU session :bong::bongin::bong2::bong1::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

:hubba: Bong It Up!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

I need to wrap presents tonight...decide what I have left to do...went to the disney store last night for my niece..omg such cute stuff...all of the sleeping gowns for princess are 20.00 I got her two sets of leggins and a really cute shirt for 14.99 and a doll and bag all tinkerbell stuff...so sweet. she looks like tink tiny and blonde.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

My polly-wog..dog stole my dinner..I know it was her because I smelled her snout..lol...an almost full 8" sandwhich from port o subs...she even ate the veggies...I hope the onions and pickles dont make her sick..or the tomatos for that matter...dog indegestion..serves her right...left for 10 minutes to run to the store and bam,..dinner gone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2009)

Bad human bad. Leave a mouthwatering sandwich in site bad bad human.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

I know right ozzy? I have learned my lesson...I did wrap it up and set it back...damn dog. lucky shes so cute...she reaks of vinegar now lol...


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

She should be smelling real good by tommorow morn. :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*evening BHC 

:bong:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

UKGIRL! Hows it?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

*hi chef :ciao: 

not bad ,could do with a few more :48: i need to get :fly:,,

hows the resident culinery expert this evening ?
*


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Good evening  BHC   *

Glad to see all of my friends in good spirits and it sure is nice to see all of ur voices again  thanks to all of you for the warm welcome back, I hope to be growing something good again here soon after the New Year  

Have a great evening all, leaving a nice bowl of some tastey
out door Snow Cap :hubba:  on the table for for ya  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks  *chris*

:bong::bong:

two for  tuesday


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey chris wB!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

repotted almost everything...yeah that is done. the store had 10% off everything for december..


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey ukgirl things are really good i hope to have some trainwreck by jan and a little moby sample too! Hows it with you? 2dog 's working very hard need a:bong: break!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok guys and gals I could sure use your help.  

We have a set ammt that we are spending per kid this year on Christmas.  My daughter really wants a guinea pig and I've kept telling her no way.  Then tonight an aquaintance of mine said she is getting rid of hers.  Free!  Complete with cage, food, bedding.  I couldn't refuse.  

So with that said, does it count as a gift?  I know it will be her favorite, hands down.  

Hubs thinks free shouldn't have a thing to do with the alloted ammt we are spending.  I think it should.  What do you think??

For the record, there are things under the tree for her to unwrap.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*sm i agree with the hubby ,,,its a freebie and all the kids will benifit from it *


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok guys and gals I could sure use your help.
> 
> We have a set ammt that we are spending per kid this year on Christmas. My daughter really wants a guinea pig and I've kept telling her no way. Then tonight an aquaintance of mine said she is getting rid of hers. Free! Complete with cage, food, bedding. I couldn't refuse.
> 
> ...


 
Awwwww I had a white albino guinea pig when I was a lil girl. My dads friends would laugh their heads off watching me put a collar and leash on her and "take her for a walk". Yes it's free so I see his point - but if you get one of those clear runaround balls like the hamster in BOLT had. They "run around" $20 or less and she and all the kids will love love love having a way to let him run around the house. And he will be safe from the average dog inside his ball.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok guys and gals I could sure use your help.
> 
> We have a set ammt that we are spending per kid this year on Christmas. My daughter really wants a guinea pig and I've kept telling her no way. Then tonight an aquaintance of mine said she is getting rid of hers. Free! Complete with cage, food, bedding. I couldn't refuse.
> 
> ...


 


Sounds  Like  Santa claus  Has  a  gift to deliver  ..Merry  Christmas  *Smokemom*..:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah santas gift to your family


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 16, 2009)

36f and snowing.. I wish it would get just a bit colder, so the snow could stay


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

37 and cold as hell! Luck to ya multi and find them carharts! If that your brand. Biu first!


----------



## someguy (Dec 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> :bong:
> 
> nice  to  see  ya  old  friend:ciao:



hiya smoke, how you doin?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 16, 2009)

mornin BHCers, 34f, mid 50s later.

2dog, sleep in!
SM, what OHC said.
CHEF, BIU.
MULTI, insulated covies, for shure, and b safe!
COFFEE, feed critters, brb,   $


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *sm i agree with the hubby ,,,its a freebie and all the kids will benifit from it *


 
Yea, you're right.  And OHC- great ideas too.  My bud spearchucker said I should buy her some extras as well.

Thanks to each of you who gave your input.  I can now see my hubs side here.  Maybe I'm not so narrow-minded after all.  :giggle: 

:ciao: 


Good morning to everyone: ducky, ozzman, multifarious, tc, mm, chris, fc, ohc, 4u, ukgirl, benny, hammy, chef, rp, 2dog, gosh if i am forgetting anyone I sincerely apologize.  Havent my meds yet this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll help you out Multi- if you have central heating.  :giggle: 

Hey- I mentioned making mj brownies the other day and hubs just emailed saying I should bake my uncool mom some for Christmas.  I wonder if he's spying on me.   

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, well nevermind then.

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> mornin BHCers, 34f, mid 50s later.
> 
> 2dog, sleep in!
> SM, what OHC said.
> ...


 

lol no sleeping in I had to get up early to start my corned beef in the crock pot...hmmmmmmmmm


multi I bet the covers are sexy as hell!

everyone else good morning!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> multi I bet the covers are sexy as hell!!


 
Ohh, I bet they are.  Maybe Chris will be overthrown from that BHC honor real soon.  :hubba:  Pics please multi...lmao.

:giggle: 

I think I am the resident sleeper later person.  Crash at 3, up at 10.  I really need to get to bed earlier if I am trying to find employment.   

:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

> I need to make a 3 by 2 hole in my roof to fit the 1st of 5 Roof Windozzzzzz



*Multi*, You a brave soul making a whole in your roof in the snow.  We call them "skylights" here, I have one and it sure is nice to get that natural light from it in the kitchen.  If my husband had said, December 15th, "lets put up a few skylights".....  I think I would have considered that he needed proffessional help, and I aint talking a carpenter.

*SM*, those little roll around balls are awesome, I recomend it hole heartedly.  Will get the lil bugger out of the cage and socializing with the family without the "accidents".  We had a rabbit when the kids were small, trained the lil guy to use a certain place for his pooping, not quite a litter box, but close, more a paper shreaded low sided plastic box for his eliminating pleasure.  The kids joked about he could read the paper while he did his business I remember.  Enjoy the lil ones and their "wishes" now, because when they grow up, they need cash and it will amaze you that someday, you wont be looking for presents for them anymore, just writing a check.

*Chris*, once again, Dang fine to see you!

*Risky*, Good luck keeping your snow.

Rained cats and dogs here last night, was sure different sounding than that composition roof.  It was kinda loud, when raining real hard, but cant hear nothing when it just plain rains.  Like now, it is raining, I can see it raining, but not a bit of sound.  The fog is moving in too.

I have been invited to go to the Valley this morning, and here I was thinking I wouldnt be going down there, or anywhere.  I guess the change of sceanery will do me good.  Been over a week since I left the house or went down the hill, I should say.

Well, Good Morning BHC.....I hope the Holiday Season is Finding You All Healthy and Happy.  The Weather Outside is Frightful, The Fire Inside Delightful!  Wish we could meet up and smoke a bowl or two in peace.

Be of Good Cheer, Make a Magic Memory This Year!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

tc are you coming to fresno to see me deary? lol I know you are north side what do you consider the valley?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

ohh  a hot shower sounds heavenly...but my hair takes forever to dry I will be cold unless I blow it out...hmmm decisions decisions... soon I will let the house heat up first...I could always run naked to my grow room and sun with the plants...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

you know what sounds good for breakfast?? linguica...I am defnitely going ethnic today... maybe I will wrap it in a tortilla.. this bubblegum has me hungry I ate at like 430 last night so I am starving!...oh wait I mean my dog ate..lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Morning BHC cold here 25* wind chill 20* but the sun looks like it should be 70*:rant:

Anybody want to help build a wheelchair ramp? Gotta run over the neighbors and freeze for a few hrs.

Y'll keep my bong company this afternoon:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> tc are you coming to fresno to see me deary? lol I know you are north side what do you consider the valley?


 
The Valley runs from a place called Mountain Gate, this side of the hills that contain Lake Shasta.  Down to hummmmmm, the other side of Bakersfeild?, dang been a long time ...but I think the "grapevine" (name of the highway pass into LA, or I5 south?) is the next mountain range south of you there in Fresno.  I come down south of Mountain Gate, right into Redding.  It is a Big Valley.  Not getting near Fresno today, the husband has heart palpitations getting close to Sac ....His idea of Northern California is North of Cottonwood Creek.

:rofl: 

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn multi- could sure use a handyman around these parts.  How much do you charge per hour???    Oh and it doesnt snow here often at all.  

Ozzman- helping out the neighbors again?  You're so awesome.  We hardly ever see ours.  Not a very neighborly neighborhood.  

Thanks again everyone on the advice about the GP.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> Good effort, but much too expensive and complicated. I have a simpler and cheaper bong you can make:
> 
> Take a good 1.5 or 2 liter plastic bottle. Plastic should be thicker than a regular coke bottle, so find a drink with a good, heavy-duty plastic bottle.
> 
> ...


 



:rofl:   any pics  of  this  GETTO  contraption....take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> One more hit :bong: before I hit the shower
> 
> 
> :ciao:
> ...


 



Looks  like  the  start  Of  a  nw  Grow  room?????



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

someguy said:
			
		

> hiya smoke, how you doin?


 



Doing  great  my  friend...Sure  glad to  see  an  old  friend  stop  in...what  ya  been  up  too?   Hope  ya  grows  are  doing  well..lets  share  ths  :bong1:...just  made  Bubble  hash  yum yum..:bong:  here:bong1:  enjoy  your  Day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> firewood only


 


Thats  the  source  that  heats twice:giggle:   I  am  so  done  with  firewood...unless  we  are  camping


Merry  Christmas  *multi*...glad to see  ya  stopped  in.:48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 16, 2009)

well done, MULTI, but from yer pics, gonna b hard to get that fireplace stocked and lit! lol $


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Fast, smom, Smoke, 2dog.....everybody....lets wang chung and bong it up!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

ok chef I am loading a bowl..still need to feed myself hmmm...


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Load 2!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

smoooken.......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

glad you saw the BHC  side in the guineau pig thing SM :d 

ok just got back from work and in  need of a :bong:

catch u all later 

:bong::bong:

4u :heart:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea...gonna look for a book on their care and maybe a few accessories for the cage.  She's going to be sooo excited.  She even talks to her betta fish several times a day.  I bet she becomes a vet one day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*ohh so cool ,nothing better than seeing there faces shine with happiness  my kids take an intrest in the animals ,,,i buy or inherit them and then they loose intrest :doh: and im left looking after them ,,i think i may have to loose a couple of cats in the not to distant future 

only jk animal lovers ,,,they will be rehomed :rofl:

ohh time to BIU :bong: *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2009)

:ciao: BHC BIU :48:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

UK...... rehomed.....lol....what a nice way to put it.  Old folks home?
Old Cats Home?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> UK...... rehomed.....lol....what a nice way to put it. Old folks home?
> Old Cats Home?


 
anyone who will have them home ,,,,,,,i hear the chinese takeaway isallways wanting new pets 

hi ozzy :ciao:

:bong:'


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

evening peeps! time to smoke! I cannot wait for dinner to be done soooo hungry. hmmmmmmm


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

UK and me are smokin' here.....Hello 2Dog, have some of this good cheer with us.....
pass...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> UK and me are smokin' here.....Hello 2Dog, have some of this good cheer with us.....
> pass...




:ignore: :ciao:  :fly:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> anyone who will have them home ,,,,,,,i hear the chinese takeaway isallways wanting new pets
> 
> hi ozzy :ciao:
> 
> :bong:'


 
Have you ever noticed how the Stray cat and dog population drops when ever a new Chinese place opens up?:laugh:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed how the Stray cat and dog population drops when ever a new Chinese place opens up?:laugh:


 

*yep now if i could just get them to leave the house *

*2 dog what did you make ,,,was it corned beef hash ?*

*:bong::48::bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

nope not hash..a roast and then we slice it up and have it with carrots potatos and brown spicey mustard...some people throw cabbage in the pot as well...I love so does my bro..hubby not so much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

Spark up those bongs.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah I am ready to smoke...I really need to get a flowering batch going my cupboard only has so many jars left lol...maybe I can do it next week..most of the plants are ready now just couple clone straglers...shizers.


----------



## someguy (Dec 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Doing  great  my  friend...Sure  glad to  see  an  old  friend  stop  in...what  ya  been  up  too?   Hope  ya  grows  are  doing  well..lets  share  ths  :bong1:...just  made  Bubble  hash  yum yum..:bong:  here:bong1:  enjoy  your  Day


 eh, life complications forced the end of growing and to get rid of my equipment. sumwhiteguy has it now and hes just started his first grow. (roomie from when i was growin) plus quit blazing for a new job. but once im off pro bo :joint: besides that im doin well, its good to say i landed a good job in this economy. ill be getting some more dwc goin in the future


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn it is cold here today. 25f and lots of snow. 23 mph wind, so the realfeel with the windchill is 1f.... So so cold... Better stay indoors


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

That looks really nice multifarious.  Good job!

Today was my brownie-bakin day as I must have some while the kids are home for 2 full weeks.  Hubs is coming home early so we can all get ready for his swanky company party (bleh).  Tomorrow I must get busy and get those things done or I wont be able to til the new year.  

Great TV on tonight.  DVR set for Survivor, but unfortunately we don't have the channel for what I really really want to watch.  I'll live tho.  

Hey bongers, enjoy your Thursday.  I am hoping you all have great daze, no matter where you are.    Sunny, a few fluffy clouds, with a high of 55.

It's amazing!!  Trees are finally starting to turn here!!!  Usually that happens mid to late October.  My front yard is covered in leaves from my ash tree, but all my pear trees are still covered with some amazingly beautiful colors.  

Adios 4 now.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

Hello *SM*, Nice to see you up so early!  You find lots of crazy items to put in the Cage with the GP?

*Risky*, watch out what you wish for....for the snow to stay..yep, it has got to get cold and stay that way.  That was you wanting the snow to stay around?

*Someguy*....I dont know you...yet....but I sure admire anyone who can put down the pipe for a job.  Especially these shakey economic times, congrats on the new job!

*Multi*, those skylites look great.  And the stone walls...so cool, I bet it stays nice and cool in there in the heat of the summer.  Good Job!

*Ozzy*, my husband ate dog in the mid east, during his visit to that country that had that police action so many years ago....says it is pretty tastey.  He is always joking around about it when I choose Chinese for dinner when going out.

*We Got 8 more days till Christmas BHC.....Bong It UP!  or smoke it up! okay....pass this to you SM, I see you down there....*


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Chello BHC. Hows it with everybody? 31 degrees, no snow but it's coming!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

tc-

My dad was in the Navy back during Vietnam.  He told me of some interesting eating experiences.  One of which was sitting around this table with a monkeys head in the middle and them eating monkey brains.    Or something like that.  He also told a tale about eating these eggs that were burried in the ground for 7 yrs.  BLEH!!!!!

Now he could have been pulling my leg, I don't know.  And he did always have weird tastes in food- loved pickled pigs feet and sardines...I think his taste buds were just ruined from all the cigarettes..lol.

I wouldn't be surprised if he tied and liked Rocky Mountian Oysters.  

Ok, I just lost my appetite...lololol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

The UK has snow :woohoo:

tome to biu :bong::bong:*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

mmmm snow.
all melted here.
time to toke.
good day to all.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Ours is on the way ukgirl! It's 4:20 in ..........


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2009)

:woohoo: Hey BHCers ramp done. The new back door is in and :yay: I got a fresh apple cake out of the deal and a case of this years canned peaches.

How many Bong hit does it take to warm up? 

SM get in that kitchen and get to work woman

BIU til the smoke comes out your earseace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :woohoo: Hey BHCers ramp done. The new back door is in and :yay: I got a fresh apple cake out of the deal and a case of this years canned peaches.
> 
> How many Bong hit does it take to warm up?
> 
> ...


 
I think it takes 5 hits to warm up at getting warmed up.  Try 20, cmon I know you can do it. 

Oohhh apple cake!  My neighbor hooked me up with some fresh pear cake last month after he conficasted most of the ones on my tree.    Tis ok, I'd much rather have someone else doing the baking for me.  :giggle: 

I hope I can get my grinder open tomorrow , its stuck shut.  Its quite important for tomorrow.  Anyone here with strong hands?  Multifarious? ozzy?  Anyone?  :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

Try soaking it in Alcohol *SM*, might come unstuck.  Mine gets stuck if I dont keep it clean.....q tip and alcohol on in and outside rims where it connects.

Sounds like a good job there *Ozzy*.....nice on the canned goods and cake....


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Use c-4.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Uh-huh, yessir!


----------



## skoomaman (Dec 17, 2009)

Check out the bong/vape i made in my sig!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2009)

:shocked: not til I take a shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked: not til I take a shower


 
:spit: Sounds like a good idea ozzman.  LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

ozzman, notice no ones been around...???  Hope you've showered by now so they'll come back.  

:giggle: 

I survived the xmas party.  I think we're gonna run out to a bar soon so I can watch my other show.  

BBL, tho I may be a little inebrated. Or pissed off.  Or both.  Gotta ditch the dress and heels 1st.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> BBL, tho I may be a little inebrated. Or pissed off. Or both. Gotta ditch the dress and heels 1st.


 
ostpicsworthless: 

Showered took a nap now gonna eat some Chili and a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.

:rant: My neighbor's 2 son and daughter just left after giving me hell. They did not want the ramp built, the Sorry no go @##^&$#@$#%^^#$ wanted their parents to move off their farm to a nursing home. The only problem they have is it was getting hard to walk up the steps. I going over to my neighbor's house and if they talked to them like they talked to me. It's time to stomp a mud hole the size of texas in someone. Never did like the 2 boys and the girl was to young to have run with my crowd. time to smoke a few:tokie: and calm down before I head over.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

Im sorry they treated you that way ozzy they sound like pieces of...karma will get them.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 17, 2009)

mrs $s kids wished for the same thing. wanted her to move into the shop out back, while they moved into the main house. said i was a bad influence on her and i should take a hike. well, the PO POs (cops), escorted THEM off the property, that was 8 mos ago.

shame some kids treat their parents that way. thanx for lookin out for your neighbors, OZZY!  $


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2009)

ozzman, you're a good man.  Too hell with those disrespectful youngins...I feel bad for their folks!!!

:woohoo:I'm back..inebriated but HAPPY!!!! 

But damn I smell like a cigarette.  :angrywife: 

It doesn't matter cuz I am still a happy stoner buzzin chick.  :yay:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2009)

*OZZY your neighbours kids sound like real nasty peices of work :spit:

morning BHC :ciao:

:48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone seen ducky?  I hope he's ok.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Where is duck? Ozzman kids are just that kids! They don't know anybetter. Brrrr it's 28 degrees, under a winter weather advisory till sunday.aaaaaaughghh! But i have a bong, a vape ,a bunch of good friends and some really good kush. BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

maybe duckman took out a fedex guy and is on the lam..


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

No not the lam..... maybe the pond...yukyukyuk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> maybe duckman took out a fedex guy and is on the lam..


 
Yea maybe so.  I hope he's ok.  Check in soon duck!!!

Anyone want a beer?  Here, hit this while yer at it. 

:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

Ill pass on the beer but I will share that joint w ya mom and maybe a bloody mary?? hmmmmmm  passing it back.:48: :joint:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> No not the lam..... maybe the pond...yukyukyuk.


 

he flew south for the winter...:fly: :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

I got some margarita makins, will that do?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

that'll do er...sounds good. man wish u lived next door I would just throw on my coat and shimmy on over...or better yet come here..no kids..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> he flew south for the winter...


 
:rofl: 

Maybe so...lol.

In all seriousness I hope he's ok...anyone know what the weather is like where he's at?  I should google it or something..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

were worried duckman dont make us send ozzy looking for ya with his gun in hand..ready to take on the rascally fed ex man.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Sour apple martinis or pina coladas! Oh yeah! Duck come back!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that'll do er...sounds good. man wish u lived next door I would just throw on my coat and shimmy on over...or better yet come here..no kids..lol.


 
Hahaha, they've been asleep for 5 hrs already.  

Party hearty, rock and roll, drink a 5th and smoke a bowl.....

Anyone remember that from teenage-hood?  LOL.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

nice while the kids all lay mommys at play...my dream..lol.  mom does your hubby smoke with ya?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> mom does your hubby smoke with ya?


 
Nope.  

He's the conservative, ex Marine, law-abiding, straight laced, computer nerd type...well you get the picture.

I may give him a brownie sometime without him knowing...

:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

get him real relaxed hehe....he must get so turned on by his naughty wife...My husband just looks at me sometimes and is like..You grow weed..I love it! men love bad girls!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> get him real relaxed hehe....he must get so turned on by his naughty wife...My husband just looks at me sometimes and is like..You grow weed..I love it! men love bad girls!


 
Bad girls are, indeed, smokin hot...

But then of course, I'm a bad boy, sooooo....


BTW, I just rediscovered my holy water (*White Russians*) over T-giving..it had been years..literally..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Bad girls are, indeed, smokin hot...
> 
> But then of course, I'm a bad boy, sooooo....
> 
> ...


 

do you mean your holy grail?  :giggle: :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

I was always attracted to the bad boyz....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> 6" of snow during the night with more to come.............
> Officially "Amber" alert around these parts now
> Schools out and the Holidayzzzz have started early
> 
> ...


 
as long as youre wearing those coveralls who cares...u look tall man!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> as long as youre wearing those coveralls who cares...u look tall man!


 
:giggle: Yes he does...

Hope he doesn't get any "shrinkage" out in that cold!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

who cares as long as they warm back up before they come inside.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> who cares as long as they warm back up before they come inside.....


 
:rofl: Yea, true...lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

hey uk!


----------



## someguy (Dec 18, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Someguy*....I dont know you...yet....but I sure admire anyone who can put down the pipe for a job.  Especially these shakey economic times, congrats on the new job!



thank you very much. would rather quit drinking and still smoke, but if i get hurt on the job, the sauce clears out a lot quicker  so for now, cheers! ima become a regular on here again, and dream haha. so hows it going?


----------



## astrobud (Dec 18, 2009)

duck is mia so here ya go. good morn bhc, cloudy and 30 now, snow later.
i hope everytthing is ok with ya duck.


----------



## someguy (Dec 18, 2009)

i got 54 and high surf & flood advisories haha


----------



## skoomaman (Dec 18, 2009)

here is a little something i made last night, but unfortunately only had enough to hit it once but boy did it hit from every direction, and basically just paralyzed me and my brain XD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> here is a little something i made last night, but unfortunately only had enough to hit it once but boy did it hit from every direction, and basically just paralyzed me and my brain XD


 




:rofl:    


thats  too cool  but how  does it  work..whats  the  first  jar  do  when  the  bowl  is in  middle..or  is  this  a  two person  hitter?  looks  ay  to  high tek 4me..but  it  does  qualify ya  for  membership...if  ya  want...just  need  pick a #  not  taken thats  it...Nice  to  meet  ya  by  the way..Happy  Hollidays :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

Good Morning BHC Let's BIU 

Been in town all morning trying to talk to a couple punching bags but they would not come out to play. They run their mouth around their parents but will not say a word when it was just them and me not even open the door.
The sheriff stoped me said to leave them alone he wants 1 of them for dealing "crank" but if they go up to their parents and start the same stuff again do what I feel is right and he will take care of it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

be  careful  my  friend....I  believe  I  would not  come  out  and  face  a  7 foot  angry  Man  either...maybe  ya  scared  them  straight  huh/


:bong:  and  pass back:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


52f..slite rain  with sun brakes...


I  think *Duck  *is  okay  mabe  takeing  some  R and  R  from me:giggle:  seen  him  on another  forum we grow at...Merry christmas  *Duck*..:48:


Almost  Christmas everyone....How  about  some  pics  of  your  decorated MJ tree...Ill  be  posting  ours on Christmas Eve Shes a beauty:ciao:


*UKgirl*..heart:48:  all  rolled for an after  work toke...kiss kiss


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2009)

They should be scared of ozzman.  He doent put up with any crap.  Maybe he should become a duputy, if theres a crank dealer, then why not a chill pot smoker.  

Morning everyone.    Getting ready to head to the school and help with 3 kids parties.  Fun stuff.  This is the only year that all 3 of mine are at the same school.  Next yr one goes to jr high.    I remember how I was in jr high.  :giggle:   Hopefully he'll stay away from the kids that are like I was.  Its even the same school I went to.  Maybe the principals have been forewarned...hahahahha.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> tc-
> 
> My dad was in the Navy back during Vietnam.  He told me of some interesting eating experiences.  One of which was sitting around this table with a monkeys head in the middle and them eating monkey brains.    Or something like that.  He also told a tale about eating these eggs that were burried in the ground for 7 yrs.  BLEH!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

> The sheriff stoped me said to leave them alone he wants 1 of them for dealing "crank" but if they go up to their parents and start the same stuff again do what I feel is right and he will take care of it.



Sounds like the "Deputies" around here.  Kinda a law unto themselves.  Stay on their good side* Ozzy*........I am rooting for you and the old folks.  If they can walk up a ramp, seems to me they should be left alone.  I sure admire you looking out for them.  I went thru this with my Dad ....fought the brother for a few years, trying to let Dad live alone as long as possible.  He got his wish, all but the last four months of his life.  I am glad I tried as hard as I did to keep him in his home.  It is past now and my brother has re-written History and thinks it was him keeping him home....is cool and History can be written by him if he likes.

Good Afternoon BHC.....Hope you all are having a wonderful Holiday Season!
You too *Duck*, where ever you are.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

my grandma was on bed rest fed with a tube on oxygen and she was still home with her family..died in my moms den where she wanted to be ...some people have forgotten how to take care of family til the end..my other grams my aunt moved in with so she could stay in her home...someone always tries to be home with her and she has one of those life alert buttons to press if she needs to its only like 20-30 bucks a month for the service...


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

I once lit a fart that lasted 5 seconds...lost some important hair...Afternoon all! 34 and snow expected all weekend. Got my bong/vape, some really good kush, gonna make some beer chili and watch night at the musem: smithsonian. BIU my peoples!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I once lit a fart that lasted 5 seconds...lost some important hair...Afternoon all! 34 and snow expected all weekend. Got my bong/vape, some really good kush, gonna make some beer chili and watch night at the musem: smithsonian. BIU my peoples!


 

lol just another good reason to keep everything trimmed up eh chef?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I once lit a fart that lasted 5 seconds...lost some important hair...!


 



:rofl:



Just  spilt  my  Dam  Bong  chef..That was  too  funny..and  right on  que:aok:


fuggin hairlerious


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta not type so much when i smoke and think!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

and here are the results


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey *Chef* how much snow you going to get? they say 5 to 7 inches for us.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

8-10 here ozman!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2009)

*goodevening BHC

WOW Its cold in the UK Today ,,it was -3 when i left for work and -4 when i finnished :spit:
thank god for central heating 



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


			UKgirl..heart all rolled for an after work toke...kiss kiss
		
Click to expand...


thanks babe just what i needed to warm me up 

time to biu BHCERS 
:bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2009)

*ozzy ,,maybe they wont try any more crap with there parents now they now your on there side *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

:ciao: UK :48:

Rain is starting now should be turning to snow by 8 then it's time to go out and play


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

Hell with me the sheriff has a hardon for them now, our county sheriff will get them 1 way or another, but If I get the chance I'm gonna try for a broken jaw with each hand on them still mad.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

Ozzy they arent worth it...

I found out that there is still one club open in town..decided to visit today the lady helping up front was about 45 yo tried weed for the first time in july..she was having such a hard time focusing..tried to give my drivers license to another guy in there and tried to give me his paperwork...in her defense we have the male and female version of the same name but come on now..lol I think she was eating edibles and it was getting the best of her very sweet lady. Bought some Purple eurkle very nice and a gram of hash..also pretty nice. Wish they had oil or the ear crap...but I am happy this tastes great. Wish they had a clone of it....the guy working couldnt tell me which clone was which and they werent labeled even by the tray...pot heads..hehe


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang 2dog no ear crap? What about the kushbar? Whooooo its 27 and its time fer some more kush in the ol bong!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

no kushbar either...but this bud is very nice..not as stoney as my pk but very pleasant to smoke...


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Nooooo not abscence of the kushbar. I'm writing arnie  Are we becoming pot snobs 2dog,mmama? I've noticed even thogh this kush is really good. Some of the last street exotic as they say that i bought awhile back. It's nowhere as good as my blue widow or moby. Oooh it's snowing!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

Let's go play in the Snow I got 2" already Time for some slip sliding away


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Weve got that too. I'm from texas bud snow don't visit there much. Be cool to get in a snowball fight one time though.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

pot snob coming through...I am excited about my next harvest got everything flipped back into flowering again...well not eveyrthing I saved some clones and seedlings but a lotof plants are going now..I am thinking about making some carbon socks...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

:ciao:  


nite  BHC


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> pot snob coming through...I am excited about my next harvest got everything flipped back into flowering again...well not eveyrthing I saved some clones and seedlings but a lotof plants are going now..I am thinking about making some carbon socks...


 
Bet wool socks would be warmer :giggle:

Hey Multi when you reach 6'7" give me a holler, but when you reach 6'5" everybody looks up to you so keep your nose clean:laugh:


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's your snow oz! took these from the widows. Not going to veture outside this weekend! 24 degrees and bonging!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

wow that looks cold high of 62 degrees here...oh my hubby wants to go auctioning...this stuff better not last all day the man is insane...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 19, 2009)

*2Dog.....
Should we start a "POT SNOB" club......
I am a admited Pot Snob, is there a meeting yet?
Auction sounds fun, I am trying to think of something that might pry my guy from the chainsaw and out into the world.  And....what are carbon socks?  They keep your toes especially warm?

Ozzy, Chef...Looking at the weather hitting you guys on the East Side of the US....dang!  You got some serious weather going on back there.  Please keep it as long as possible, or send it on to Multi.

Is foggy here, good chance the fog will clear to partly cloudy.  We saw the Sun for a few hours yesterday.....was wonderful.

Am finishing up the Christmas shopping here on the net.....Wonder if the UPS guy will bring the stuff to my place this time.  The road is getting muddier and slick as..... Thank goodness for 4wd.
Good Morning BHC!*


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 19, 2009)

The "pot snob" club is funny...I was thinking about starting an "ounce per week" club...that seems to go hand in hand with the pot snob club...

anybody can say they're a pot snob, and it may or may not be true, but the fact is, that when you smoke an ounce a week you _have_ to be a "selective" smoker..(pot snob)

I wish we had snow here in the Bay Area...I've lived in New England and used to _love_ the snow...We used to have to walk backwards to school in the winter when I lived in Bar Harbor cuz the wind would freeze my face off and I couldn't breathe under a scarf...

"when I was a kid we had to walk to school uphill both ways and fight off the bears with our loose leaf notebooks" ...Bill Cosby


----------



## 420benny (Dec 19, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! TC, our weather is awesome this morning. 52 and sunny, woohoo. I may spend some quality time in the garden. It still hasn't been put to bed yet, lol. I rolled  a FAT j of white widow last night. OMG, that stuff cured is killer. Not even sure how far I got on the j before falling into bed. Poor fire was about out and my dogs were shivering in front of it this morning. LMAO. Not really, but close anyway. Have a great one and BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

Good  mornin  BHC...bong  hits  around:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

afternoon, BHCers
sunny and mid 50s here, fired up the tractor and mulched all the winter leaves and debris, 4 hrs later lookin good.
put a male out of the flower room and KILLED em. no prob.
pulled one of 7 out of veg room and into the flower room.
put 3 WHITE CASTLE beans into sprout mode last nite.
enjoy your day, be it sunny or snowy,  $$


----------



## tcbud (Dec 19, 2009)

> anybody can say they're a pot snob, and it may or may not be true, but the fact is, that when you smoke an ounce a week you have to be a "selective" smoker..(pot snob)



I rate my reefer by the "two hit" rule, if I aint feeling it by the second hit.....it does not come up to my HIGH standards.  I would die if I smoked an OZ a week!  I also rate by taste....but that has another rule.  It can not taste purple at all!

Benny....as soon as the fog clears....as soon as the fog clears....I know there is sunshine up there......Glad to hear the dogs were'nt "shivering"!

*Have great days, inside or out, warm or cold, wet or dry, straight or stoned!*


----------



## painterdude (Dec 19, 2009)

good morning everyone......it's in the 50's here on the coast AND IT ISN'T RAINING and the wind is calm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey BHCers I got 12" of snow on the ground and it is still snowing Had a blast in the farm truck plowing the road and playing in the fields. If this snow was not so wet it would be twice as deep. Once you get a slid path going it is like a out of control rollercoaster for a min..


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice to see i am not the only one getting hammered with snow Ozzy...me and the missus hve the fireplace going in the bedroom and are getting ready to hit the bowl full of Paki...no way I am going outside...


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Hitting the kush and no way in hell am i getting out! If the place burns down atleast i'll go warm!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

suns goin down here, gotta close the doors and windows. $$


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

chef your snow pictures were beautiful like a wonderland ,,i love snow btw

We had sprinkling of the white stuff for it to turn to icy slush in the -4 weather i braved this morning Brrrrrrrrrrr,:spit:

so now im finally thawed out and ready to hit the :bong:and pass teh :48: *


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

TC, I'm all over a POT SNOB club! Or, if you don't want to call yourself a snob, you can always call it a Pot Connosseur's Club. I'm in no way a snob or connosseur---too little experience with good strains. But I believe I have the makins' of a future Pot Snob! 

Hubby's in another state visiting grandkids, and I'm home taking care of business this weekend. Beautiful day here, so warm and sunny. But I'd trade it for just a tiny bit of real snow! It's almost 4:20, so I'm getting ready to BIU. Happy Saturday, everyone!

:woohoo:    :bong:


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

You can hve my snow.............


----------



## cRashamsterdam (Dec 19, 2009)

Illy Baby :~)


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice piece Bro....


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

We have a myguyver!!! Thats sick! What's she smoke like?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey cRash let's break the baby in BHC style :bong::bong::bong::bong:::bong:BIU :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin::bongin:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 20, 2009)

good morn bhc. is everyone thawed out yet? the snow here fizzeld out, saw a little from the sky is all, now its 30 and sunny. they say we might have a white christmas though. have a great day all


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 20, 2009)

mornin BHCers, 28f outside, 65f inside. 2 beans sprouted and in pro-mix, 1 hold out.
10 inches in NYC they say it will stay around for christmas, nice stuff but i hate to work in it.  $$


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC!*

other than that....I cant think of a thing to say.  The husband would say history was made here..but then, I guess I found something to say.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

morning people it is cold here....brrrrrr smoking some pink panther kush...wishing I had seeds or clone of it...


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Its warmed up here it up to 36 degrees.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

ohhhhh hubby is pushing my buttons...my my my...breathe 2Dog breathe...lol...I want to throw a cup of cold water at him..


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

just get real quiet and tell him in a calm voice you look tired......why don't you go to bed. then break out the cold water.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

oh chef...lol dont tempt me...he is being sweet again..guess he just woke up on the wrong side of the bed.. we were so tired from yesterday I went to bed at like 5 pm and slept through til 930 this am...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2009)

:ciao::48::bong::bong::bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

morning ozzy...hey does anyone on this site have pcs number or live close enough to check on him? I am sooo worried.   should I pm him I am assuming people already have...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2009)

I have not seen him in a few days on here or another site. 4u said he had seen him I think it was yesterday. I think he got some of the same snow storm that I got.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

well I hope he is ok...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2009)

:bong1: smokin BUBBAKUSH:yay: hope every1's having a goodday


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like east is in a good mood good times!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

so I bought some pink panther bud yesterday...wanted to get some oil so the guys when I get there tell me its the last day they are open..he takes my phone # for the private listing til they reopen..Then when I am leaving he hands me a bag of weed with black oil all over it...for free. says here take this. Good times. bag felt pretty heavy. I am thinking it was part of his personals..smokes nice...it sure wasnt out behind the counter I must have looked cute yesterday...or pathetic. lol...heres a picture...


----------



## painterdude (Dec 20, 2009)

I would bet on 'cute' and 'adorable' 2dog.....unless you are a Pit Bull, then I would guess you scared him.....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

not a pitt I do own one but the men love her..I have been asked to breed her I am liek shes fixed dude...keep your huge male monster pitt off her her BF is a terrier..lol..


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice bag there 2Dog....dont you just love California? I love going into a store and buying some nice medical....always a thrill!  I cant wait till it is legal to all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2009)

It was a reward *2Dog* you gave up the phone# easy so he thinks he might be in the door:hubba:J/K How is the buzz?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

its heavy stoney smokes forever but the weed underneath tastes almost piney...its messy got my fingers all slick I have only had one bowl smoked a long time and made me cough like an old lady with a 3 pack a day habit...I love it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2009)

:aok: Maybe you should have got his phone# too :giggle:


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Whats the dark stuff?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

he didnt say I think it is hash oil...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :aok: Maybe you should have got his phone# too :giggle:


 
oh ozzy here they would take that as come over to my place big boy...and hubby would kill me..if he found out..


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Sshhhh it will be our little secret:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

i got little moby in the dehydrator and got a dry piece of a popcorn bud. Gonna bong it with ya'll.
Wow a frosty earthy taste with a damn good buzz. Buzz seems to warm my face as it goes into my lungs. a little sweet and smooth.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 20, 2009)

HEY, thanx chef!! i can taste it from here.  smells awsome too.
:bong: pass
$$


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Chef, my mouth is watering. Ahhh, Moby!


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

heres to ya mmama, fast, and BHC:bong: :48: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

my moby isnt done yet..I cant wait. I got another bean coming too...is this one you would clone and grow again chef? hmmmmmmm


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

oh yes deff. would grow this one again.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

my nieces bun bun ...bunny needs a bigger home...so I think aunty is going to be buying this bigger deluxe pad for her...dont worry we will paint it to look nice for her..put some curtains..


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> so I bought some pink panther bud yesterday...wanted to get some oil so the guys when I get there tell me its the last day they are open..he takes my phone # for the private listing til they reopen..Then when I am leaving he hands me a bag of weed with black oil all over it...for free. says here take this. Good times. bag felt pretty heavy. I am thinking it was part of his personals..smokes nice...it sure wasnt out behind the counter I must have looked cute yesterday...or pathetic. lol...heres a picture...



It looks pretty weird.. I never tried hash oil. How do you smoke it, in a vaporizer? What kind of oil is used in the process, I mean it can be healthy to inhale the smoke from food oil. I was all about hash once, now I'm more of a bud man.. Seems so much easier and I like the taste more. 

I tried out my bubbler the other day, and it worked great, but it was still ripping the throat. I think it should have been bigger to contain more water, or maybe the water should have been colder.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

risky everything burns me more than my pipe..except a vape. but I love my pipe the best...I think even with the water bongs and water pipes are harsh.  I really dont know what it is im smoking on that bud..lol...I "think" it is hash oil...


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe the guy found them in the back room where he just did an oil change on his car, and that's why you got it for free  Just kidding. It is probably hash oil, but I would really like to know more about it... I though hash oil was mainly used for cooking. Anybody else has experience with hash oil?


----------



## astrobud (Dec 21, 2009)

good morn bhc, 30 and sunny this morn. i used to get hash oil in the late 70s. we would spread it on a joint or cig, put a little on for bowl topping. pretty strong stuff


----------



## budiholi (Dec 21, 2009)

love to be a member of soch a "HIGH" quality club


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

_*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*_ 


28f and 1/2" of snow and cloudy.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

:welcome: *budiholi* :ciao:

Nice bong:aok: just pick a number from the list, found on the 2nd post 1st page and place in signature. Plus ya can click group memberships.


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

Duck where ya been? Family has been a little worrried. Glad to see ya back!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Duck where ya been? Family has been a little worrried. Glad to see ya back!



 Thanks for worrying but no need to, just been X-mas shopping and visiting family and friends.


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

Yuck the dreaded x-mas shopping tour. Glad to see you survived. Your very brave.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2009)

BIU BHCers :bongin::bongin::bong::bong:

:ciao: Duck :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

TMT



:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 21, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

*Duck* glad to see you back from your holiday endevors.

*2Dog*, that reefer sounds awesome.

*Budiholi*, welcome to the BHC!

*Mojave*....how you doin'?  I see you down there.

*Ozzy*, still having fun in the snow?

*Risky*, hash oil can be smoked too...very strong stuff!
*Have great pre-xmas days folks..the countdown is ON!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for worrying but no need to, just been X-mas shopping and visiting family and friends.


 
Ohhh, what did ya get for me?  :laugh:   On a serious note glad to see you back.

Howdy everyone, hope the rest of you have your shopping done.  We keep buying more stuff for the kids.  I need to bury the ol credit card til Dec 26.    

I get a reprieve Xmas Eve from hubs, kids and my inlaws- actually from early afternoon on- til late.  I will pick up the meal we ordered (cooked turkey with all the fixins) then go get the guini pig for my daugher...man we have bought a lot of extra stuff for it so far  :giggle: .  After dropping all that off at home then I'll probably grab a nice buzz out to the veterans cemetery to pay my respects to everyone there and leave a poinsettia by my dads columbarium wall.  Come home, smoke a lil, drink beers a lil...enjoying a quiet  peaceful night before the crazy chaos of the next morning begins.  Probably check MP a few times.  

I'm finding the older I get, the more I enjoy those moments when I am all alone.    Quite tranquil.

Its Mary Monday.  

How is everyone?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 21, 2009)

SM, mary monday...as in bloody mary?  i like mine spicy,

$$


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


57f  and  only  one  more  kid  to  take shopeing:yay:  tree  is  up  and  decorated..presents  under it..and  Bong  is  loaded  :bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> SM, mary monday...as in bloody mary? i like mine spicy,
> 
> $$


 
Maryjane Monday, Bloody Mary Monday, whatever you like.  I had a muffin Monday earlier.     

BIU everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a weird weather forecast for the next few days that we usually just hear about during the spring or summer.  Get this-  hail, tornadoes and high winds.  :giggle:   The temps will be warm during the day- upper 60s and low 70s.  Crazy, crazy.  Guess I'll take it over large ammounts of snow anyday.

BIU again.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tcbud again.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.



Thanks ladies

Now back to a major biu session:bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies
> 
> Now back to a major biu session:bong2:




*PC, it's good to see your :stoned:  happy face back.

SM,  i hear ya on the temps, mid 60s. hail? tornadoes?  no fun

$$ *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

light rain here...the mall is packed hubby took me to get some smelly stuf as he calles it from bath and body works..great sales going on...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

hey *2Dog*:ciao: they stores were packed here too..Seems like everyone is waiting for the last week for the sales


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

hey pc glad to know u r ok I was worried about you..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2009)

*goodevening BHC :ciao:


ohh below freezing again here in the UK Brrrrr 

a few :bong: and a :48: should warm the cockles up  

time to BIU :bong::bong:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

uk I dont know how you do it...I knew england was chilly but dang..u should move here


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2009)

*hey 2 dog ,,its not this cold usually ,just wet 

but dam anyone would think we have never had snow and ice the country is in a panic ,planes delayed ,,public transport delayed ,,roads empty of cars but to be fair its trecherous trying to keep straight when the wheels are sliding everywhere :giggle:
but its been a long time since we have had a "real winter" and im lovin it ,,,reminds me of christmas,s of when i was a kid and snow in dec was the norm  
WOW as ozzy liek to say  to much typing and not enough :bong::48:

ok lets hit the :tokie:and wrap some gifts *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> uk .u should move here


 


:yeahthat:



:heart:


:bong:



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey 2 dog ,,its not this cold usually ,just wet *
> 
> *but dam anyone would think we have never had snow and ice the country is in a panic ,planes delayed ,,public transport delayed ,,roads empty of cars but to be fair its trecherous trying to keep straight when the wheels are sliding everywhere :giggle:*
> *but its been a long time since we have had a "real winter" and im lovin it ,,,reminds me of christmas,s of when i was a kid and snow in dec was the norm  *
> ...


 


can  i  open  Mine  Now?  Pleeeeease


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

No!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2009)

*:yeahthat:*

curisoity killed the cat 4U :heart:

goodevening chef and how are you and the good wife this evening care to pass this along :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

bout to smoke a road runner bowl...lets see how this goes smells awesome!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *..a few :bong: and a :48: should warm the cockles up  *


 
Ok I gotta ask.  *** is a cockle?  :giggle: 

I am definitely PUI tonight.  Been drinking some yummy imported beer for a while and smoking some good bud even longer.  

How are you doing tonight?

What's your favorite color?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

haha it  means ya bones or the depths of your body


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahhh I see.  Thanks for the clarification..lol.

BIU everyone.  

Pretty soon I may start to see double.  :giggle: 

:lama: 



:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

28f and dark

BIU 2 for Tuesday:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

What is wrong with this bud? besides being out of focus


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 22, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Morning BHC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent insulation, that spray foam, plus seals seals cracks/air leaks.
have only seen comercial spray rigs. is there a set-up for the homeowner, diyer?

*mornin BHCers.
unusualy warm here. thunder storms next 3 days.

merry christmas!
for those with kids at home, cherish the excitement and wonder in their faces, laughter.
don't forget to leave treats for santa and his elves.

$$*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

:bong::bong:


*duck*...looks  like  ya  placed  it  on  the  fan  leaf...lol...what  is  going  on there?

*fa$t*...Mery Christmas  to  you  and  yours:ciao:


take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers Ozzy has played to much the last couple days feel like a crash test dummy, but had a great time. Ol'buddy brought over his 3 kids(11,12,14 yrs) yesterday they made 12 or 13 snowmen then we got out the shotguns and when "huntin for Taliban(snowmen)" His boys12, 14) were mad because their sister(11) was the better shot.

TMT BIU time :bong::bong::48::bong1::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

Good Morning BHC!

and to you* Ozzy and Benny* down there especially!



> What's your favorite color?


*PURPLE*  What is your Fave color *SM*?  I am glad to hear the new Hamster is getting lots of stuff for Christmas!

*UK*, very funny on the cockels......I can remember something bout "cockels of a heart".....read that somewhere...maybe the Grinch had to be warmed that far to thaw that nasty lil heart of his out.

*Fa$t*.....Hope You have a Very Special Christmas too!

*Duck*, I think 4u nailed it.....dried bud on leaf.  Maybe it is raining bud in your area?

*Multi*, glad to hear the weather is warmed up..does this mean with the jump suit off that you are doing your work there in your undies?  That I would like to see a pic of, back or front!

I have spent the last two days watching Christmas movies and staying as stoned as I can get without passing out.  Been trying to get my own attention and get the floor vacumed for days now.  I am still not paying attention to self.

Have a great Merry Monday BHC and may your bong bowls be endlessly filled and your smoke be smooth and as strong as you want it.

*4u*, can you get "user notes"? I left you one yesterday at your profile.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

My fav color is *red.*

Morning ducky.  Morning everyone.  Brains too fuzzy to list each of you.  Havent been awake long enough.

Too funny ozzman, and of course she's the better shot!!  Can't believe her brothers would ever think otherwise.      You should see my pitching arm, when I am ticked off.  Better stay back when I start throwing things...I have deadly accuracy.  

Hahaha and I agree tc...I want to see a pic like that too from our resident handyman  :hubba: .   Damn, I look around this house and realize how much I need to hire one.  Texas has crappy soil and during the hot dry summers houses shift and cause many foundation problems.  You should see some of the cracks in my house.  Mostly above doorways.  Takes thousands of dollars to buy those piers for the foundation repair.  Yet all the other things can't be fixed til it is.

I can't stop buying more xmas crap for the kids...I go shopping and things appear in my trunk.  Not exactly sure how that happens.    Maybe I am over-compensating due to not being able to spent the holiday with my family.  $$$$$.  Its only money right?

57 and cloudy here, a projected high in the upper 60s.  Where's my sunshine?

:ciao: 

BIU everyone, its 2 for Tuesday.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

ah....
your right SM,
it is Tuesday, Merry Monday is Over!

I guess I lost a day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> ah....
> your right SM,
> it is Tuesday, Merry Monday is Over!
> 
> I guess I lost a day.


 
Well you know what that means don't ya?

:hubba: 
  BIU!

How's your weather tc?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

Cold and Cold.....Clear and Cold.....Cloudy and Cold.  That pretty much discribes the next few days for me.

I think I hear the vacume calling me.......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey SM did you think it might have had something to do with who was maybe:confused2: loading the guns?


----------



## painterdude (Dec 22, 2009)

DUCKIEPOO.....so nice to see you aboard once again.....my friends in Buffalo had their 12 foot high front door blown inward during the night (around two AM) and the living room filled with snow......seems they didn't replace the top latch and the bottom one jiggled loose by the winds and the door opened by itself......they had to push allot of furniture in front of it to keep it closed

Hope your winter is not this bad


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC!
> 
> 
> *4u*, can you get "user notes"? I left you one yesterday at your profile.


 



Thanks  *tc*...didnt  even  know  about  that  till  now..  I'll  probably  get  that  one  taken away too:rofl:  I  left  one  in  yours as well..lol


okay   :bong::bong:  two  more :ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

morning people! I am cold brrr...hair is wet I should go blow it dry..hmm heater is on and I am soking one of the oil bowls..very nice. feeling drowsy again and I have only been up an hour..no good. I have to go to costco later...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke & tc* that is where the dang thing grew.:confused2:

That is an Aurora Indica plant, the bud is about thumb size to the first joint.


*painterdude* we had the wind but not the snow. I do have a hard time opening the door when it is like that.



biu bhc :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

BBQ ribs anyone?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

sling one my way *SM*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u2sm0ke & tc* that is where the dang thing grew.:confused2:
> 
> That is an Aurora Indica plant, the bud is about thumb size to the first joint.


 
Not good news...dang....I was gonna order some of the Aurora Indica from the Nirvana site..... that must be some strong pot to come in such a small package...never seen anything like that....looks like it is growing right there where the leaf starts it's "five finger" spread.  You stay warm up there.....and Happy Holidays to You and Yours!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> sling one my way *SM*


 
Just one?  I'll toss a few brownies in there too.  

My daughter has had a fever for a few days and has responded well to Ibuprofin.  Today she had it get to 103.     Unfortunately the Dr is closed.  I'll call 1st thing.  May be more then the virus I thought it was.  Poor kid.  

I need to BIU!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Not good news...dang....I was gonna order some of the Aurora Indica from the Nirvana site..... that must be some strong pot to come in such a small package...never seen anything like that....looks like it is growing right there where the leaf starts it's "five finger" spread.  You stay warm up there.....and Happy Holidays to You and Yours!



That is exactly where it is growing from tc:aok: smells good too Merry Christmas to you and your family too 


mmmmm brownies


103 103


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool cloth to her lil forehead SM....Wow, not good fever... sure hope she is feeling better soon.  Poor sweetie.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope she feels better too...

whew man costco and the grocery store were very busy...took forever...glad to be home. got everyone done on my christmas list last few to wrap up today and all is well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I remember about 5 yrs ago when the whole family (except me) got the flu and had 105 degree fevers.  It was terrible.  I remember running to the drug store for more fever meds, and counted that as my break.  They drove me crazy with worry and with needing to be taken care of.  I was exhausted.  

My kids got flu shots back in Nov.  Maybe she just has a different strain, or maybe the pig flu...  I know its just a virus and not bacterial, so what can they really do to help her at this point?  Too late for tamiflu.  I will be calling 1st thing in the morning tho.  This started Friday evening and got even worse today....tho on another note, turns out she was under my electric blanket just before I took her temp.  I gave her meds then and now its 99.  So I dunno if the fever was true or from the hot blanket.  I'll try the cool rag, dont have anything to lose at this point.  I hope she perks up by xmas.

Ribs are nearly done.  They smell fantastic.  I really do wish I could share...not just the food and desserts but my bong as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

hmmm I bought ribs today...did you already say how you made em? I am trying to decide...do you make your own sauce.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

if fever does not break just set her outside...I have done that before and it worked...how cold is it outside *SM*?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

I use_ Uncle D*ck's Sauce_ *2Dog*

From a small producer that sells along the highway.Tastes just like Tony the Tiger says........... GREAT


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

hope she feels better soon SM 

TC thats the saying "warm the cockles of ya heart" usually accompanied by a shot of whisky  

2 DOG ,,have you decided what marainade ya gonna use yet ?

ok time to BIU 

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2009)

:48::bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::joint::48:eace:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Evning BHC! Sorry i haven't been posting lately just got x-mas finally done!:yay: :yay: :bong1: Smom i hope your yung un gets better. Don't ferget the old try and true.... chicken noodle soup! Thing been kinda hecktic last few days and i missed ya'll! Here:bong: :48: ..let's get down!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

:ciao:


unbalievable  *duck*..:stoned:  please  post  up  another  at  Harvest  for  us..



Hope  evryone  is  doing well:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Smooooke! My brother from another mother!:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

UK I havent quite decided on the sauce prob store bought with me adding garlic, honey, soy sauce, green onions I will brown the ribs in olive oil then transfer to the oven to bake on low in sauce.


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

MMm sound good 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

I should make bacon potato salad and dill coleslaw but we shal see how it goes...


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

And pie, don't forget pie!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

no pies everyone wants berry cobbler how can I tell them no?


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Tell them noo punch and pie!........then again a blackberry cobbler!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

and that way we can say we ate fruit after dinner...


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

:laugh:  a well balanced texas style meal!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I may get drunk on the cruise and sing knockin on heavens door..in front of asian tourists..good times.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

gonna make this christmas day...trying to decide if I should add cranberries or something since it is christmas...what do you guys think plain or with another item inside..

CRESCENT-WRAPPED BRIE   

Serve this elegant, yet easy, appetizer with one or more of the following toppings: chutney, jalapeño jelly, fruit preserves or salsa.

1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated crescent dinner rolls or 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury® Crescent Recipe Creations&#8482; refrigerated flaky dough sheet
1 round (8 oz) Brie cheese
1 egg, beaten

Heat oven to 350°F.
If using crescent rolls: Unroll dough; separate crosswise into 2 sections. Pat dough and firmly press perforations to seal, forming 2 squares. If using dough sheet: Unroll dough; cut crosswise into 2 rectangles. Pat dough to form 2 squares.

 Place 1 square on ungreased cookie sheet. Place cheese on center of dough. With small cookie or canapé cutter, cut 1 shape from each corner of remaining square; set cutouts aside.

Place remaining square on top of cheese round. Press dough evenly around cheese; fold bottom edges over top edges. Gently stretch dough evenly around cheese; press to seal completely. Brush with beaten egg. Top with cutouts; brush with additional beaten egg.

Bake 20 to 24 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 15 minutes. Serve warm.

Note: If using Pillsbury® Big & Flaky large refrigerated crescent dinner rolls, unroll dough and press into 1 rectangle, sealing perforations. Cut in half, forming 2 squares. Continue as directed--except add 8 to 10 minutes to bake time.

High Altitude (3500-6500 ft): No change.

Makes 12 servings.

© 2008 and ®/&#8482; General Mills, used with permission.

Submitted by: Pillsbury


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey 2dog-  I make a rub out of paprica, fesh garlic, a lil salt n pepper, some ceyene pepper and few secret family ingedients.   I apply the rub about 4 hrs before they go into the oven, then cook at about 250 for a few hours.  When ready I pull them out, baste with BBQ sauce and turn the broiler on for a few minutes.  Delish.  .  Ribs were served with au gratin potatoes, steamed broccoli, black-eyed peas and fresh fruit salad with strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, bananas and pineapple.  I am still full 5 hrs later.  LOL.

Man, went and did more shopping.  We have really broke the bank this year.  

Under the tree I'll have a Sublime CD and hubs will have a Wii controler battery charger.  I may get him a few scratch off tickets.  His big present won't make it here before xmas- a nice computer backpack that clost more then any backpack should...and if I can get outta my cell contract- an Iphone for me.  Hubs asked what I'd want if I can't get out of said contract and I told him I want to get my butt tat fixed.  

What are you guys getting for Christmas?

Can't wait to see the kids eyes Xmas morning, particularly my daughter when she meets her new pet.  

I need a new beer,  can someone please grab me one?  

BIU!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds good 2dog, but I would substitute the brie with swiss or something..lol.  Never really liked those soft cheeses.    I think cranberries would taste great in your recipe brie or not.  Dont you just love those Pilsbury Cressent Rolls?  Delish!!!

And cruise?  I musta missed that!!  Awesome!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

going to mexico...only bad part is packing the bud i my bra...but once I am on its party time..

I am getting an electric toothbrush, some bath and body products, perfume, and we have saved   spending cash for the two ports on the cruise... .. I want to buy some mexican pottery, look for a baby outfit for our friends who are pregnant something handmade in silk shouldnt be too hard...maybe a turquoise ring... silver stuff who knows..I am very excited a tad nervous but excited!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome!  When do you go?

Hubs always wanted to go on a cruise.  As for me, I enjoy being on the ground much much better, and besides I get a lil seasick and have to take Dramamine.    Even on a simple bay fishing trip.   

Have fun!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

sail the 11th of january..very excited. last time we went on a glass bottom boat and I did get sick...hubby was fine. I was cool on the big ship. Now when I got home I felt like the world was swaying for a few days..I am glad I didnt eat breakfast that day nothing like barfing water over a railing in front of 10 people... now its a cute memory..I can laugh...next time no little boats just shopping.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Viva la 2dog a smom! Get the tequila but don't eat the worm senorita!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohh, thats my 13th anniversary.  I'll live vicariously thru you 2dog.  

BIU.  

Man am I feelin good.  Got a great buzz and all the gifts wrapped.  Well the ones I've bought (sp??? looks funny, lol.) thus far.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't drink the water.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

there is nothing like exploring somewhere I have never been..with my man by my side shopping, getting a carona while out...sounds like heaven. I am germinating the 3 free kushberryxskunk for a friend..a christmas gift if you will. I am anxious to see how they do..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Don't drink the water.


 we wont..we buy a few water bottles and drink those.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

im gonna miss my dogs and plants but their uncle will be with them...course he may not let them all sleep on the bed..lol..there is going to be some butthurt chiweenies around here..I can see it now them looking at him like what do you mean couch?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 25f

Where's my rib and brownie? *SM*?

A cruise sound real nice *2Dog* What side of Mexico are you boating on?

*4u2sm0ke* I have had buds grow at this location before but none never got the size this one has. Will try to take pics, but are a major pain since acquisition of new camera.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Morning BHC! Bongin and vapin today! 32 degrees and snow is still everywhere with more bad weather on the way....i'm set!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2009)

Our bad weather is suppose to hit late on 25th when the rain switches to ice

Nice and sunny...looking for my sun glasses..hauling water and corn for the holiday. Git-r-done before the mayhem ensues.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Yikes duck!!!  Batten down the hatches!!!  Hope you don't gotta go anywhere.  Ribs and brownies are on their way...tho the ice may interfere with a safe and prompt delivery.   

Multi- time to take some time off, it is the holidays after all.  You should try a margarita or two, they sure are delish.  Then maybe you can slow down a bit.  :laugh:   Or do they not celebrate where you live??  :joint: 

ozzy?  hammy?  benny?    All the rest of yas....

Come out and play.  I am stoned and bored.  For some reason I think I'm smelling baked apples, cinnamon n all.  Maybe its just my baked brain- oopsss!!!   Sure smells good though.  Hahahha.

Ok, here's just 1 of the many things I'd like for Christmas, contract pending.  

And the strangest thing- I was woken this morning by some Jacussi guy asking if I needed one.  Now that woulda been a nice xmas present.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:


55f  here  and  dry   Got all  my  shopping  done:yay:  and  presents  wrapped and  under tree..



1...Our  snowman 
2.3..Moms  stocking  I  made her in  1995..(yes  I enjoy cross stitching)
4..My  Stocking:yay:  
5..Colorado  Blue spruce  I  Baught  for  outside..kids  did  well decorateing..
6..Pic  of  tree  from  outside
7..tree  inside
8..Veg area
9..Cali Orange  7  weeks:lama:
10..My  grafting project
11.12....Males  outside...One has  new  growth  and  growing  balls...tems  was  down to  freezing  at night and  been  40-50  dureing  day..



have  a  great  Day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pics 4u, and thats awesome about your moms stocking, and I like yours too.  I wish I could cross-stitch.  I'd love to learn to knit as well.  Tree looks good, plants look even better.


69 degrees and cloudy.  Still haven't seen any sunshine.  My tan is quickly fading.  

I need to get out again, one of the tops I got my daughter was missing its fuzzy scarf.  Lucky me, I love the crowds.   

But that does mean I get a brief break from the kiddos and I can BIU!!  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone ever eat tamales on xmas eve?

I gotta pick some up in a few hours, tonight we will have them since I'm on my own tomorrow night- will probably pick up a burger from the drive thru.  :rofl:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 23, 2009)

lookin good! now just kick back and relax. goodies from the kitchen, christmas music. nice.
keep up the torture.

$$


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Off to the stores again.  Wish me luck.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Anyone ever eat tamales on xmas eve?
> 
> I gotta pick some up in a few hours, tonight we will have them since I'm on my own tomorrow night- will probably pick up a burger from the drive thru. :rofl:


 
we always do mexican food on christmas eve... tamales, enchiladas, beans, rice and a party tray...its awesome! 

4u those pictures are awesome your kids have a cool dad!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice sock *4u2sm0ke* even the cross-stitched one.


:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Carne guisada a mexican style beef tips and gravy is what the wifey want's fer x-mas. Love the holiday tamales but hate makinf them!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2009)

:ciao:BHC.........:bong2:................  :ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

afternoon pc time to hit the pipe..got some of that oil bud in it..hmm. browning my ribs it smells good in here.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 23, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> margarita , lmao
> 
> give me a ZiegenBock anyday
> 
> ...




is that a sssssss:bong: aaahhhh, texas brew?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2009)

:ciao: 2Dog...
all this talk of food has be hungry...again 

oil bud?


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got back from the super market. got the fixins fer x-mas dinner and picked up 2 -2 1/2 inch thick bone in ribeye's fer new years!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Got all my stuff done that I wanted to.  

May hit a liquor store for some kahula or bailys...its the only time I drink coffee the whole year- might as well dress it up a little bit right?    Which is better for coffee anyone know?

Still need to get cavy food and fleece for the cage.

I wonder if I can find Aqua Sand anywhere..lol.

BIU.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohh chef that sounds very good.

My tamales come from a little ma&pa shop in a neighboring city.  They must be good, lots of people in line for their xmas eve tamales.  I'll review them later.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Baileys, the wifey swears by it and if you add bushmills or jamesons irish whiskeys you have a irish coffe! Don't forget to top with whipped cream the one from the can.....Hehehe you can also...nevermind:hubba:   I love the x-mas tamales. Got to find some tomorrow!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: 2Dog...
> all this talk of food has be hungry...again
> 
> oil bud?


 
pg 613 a little freebie I got at the club.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:ciao:    



:bong:



I wanna  be  a Rock Star:headbang:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Smoke....SMOKE!  Hey Smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

How  ya  doing  *chef*?  I  bored and  my  girl  is  sleeping:cry:

I  wanna  let  her  sleep  on  account  they  called her into  work today  after spending  most  her  night  with  me..and  then  takeing  her  Daughter to  shops..then  she  still  anaged  to  get  in...shes  tough..Just  waiting  for  flower room  lights  to  come on in   15 min...hitting  the  Bubba  Hash..


How  is  you?


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello. Here:48: Things are going good hitting the haze right now. I'm gonna put the bubba kush on my next order! Wifey is down fer the night waiting fer the haze and prince valuim to start dancing. Where your ukgirl at?:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

shes  sleeping  at  her  home in England...Im  so  stoked  gonna  go  there  soon..:bong:   Yeah  i  was  gifted  my  Bubba  kush..grew  some  out  and had  7 for  7  on  females:yay:  then  with  all  the  crap  going  on in  shed  I  flowered  the  last  one  befor  cloneing...luckly  I  gave some  clones  out to the network  and  have  a  replacement  comeing..I  am  gonna  drop  13 more beans  though  in the  next  few  days..


:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Gonna do a good size grow myself as soon as a have room. I got a good reserve going, how do you store your reserve bean bank?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke, 420benny, the chef, ozzydiodude, SmokinMom 



Looks  like  a  session


:bong:  and  pass


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok smoke lets ask the family. First how do you long time store your beans, can ufo's produce start to finish not that they are special and they are awfully exspensive. and do you all think smoke rode the short bus to school?:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

I  use  these containers  that  look  like  chew tobacco..inside  is  beef  jerky...they  are  black  and  seal  nice....I  place  all  my  beans in  and  add  a dozen  or  so  rice grains...and  they  are  kept in  Fridge...I  have  14 diffrent  so  far..and  more  comeing  in...the  pollen  is  kept  in 35m  camera film  case  and  in  freezer...Got  a  star Gazer  gonna  cross  with  my purplebud..make  some  Purple   star gazer:aok:  and  collected  cali orange  pollen  and  will  make  some  orange  fosting..and  some  F2.....man  I  love this  stuff


ok  tmt  :bong:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

Howdy BHCers! 4u, how are you doing? Any luck on the job front? I am toking on a J of "High Power" my buddy gave me for Christmas.  need to show him when to chop. It is beautiful, smells wonderful and gives a decent buzz. But, it is 100% clear trichs. I can only imagine what it should be like. I never heard of it. Anybody familiar? I asked my friend if it was a commercial strain and he said no. Stay out of midwest airports, unless you like drama, stress and wasting time and money. What a mess. Stay safe friends..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey BHCers Smoke up Ozzy :fly: at 30,000 ft and rising playing with the pup this morning dicided I had nothing better to do than blow out my good knee Half day with Docs and all they do is write a peice of paper you take to the Pharisist(?) the man you want to see in the first place 30 min after seeing him the pain just melts away or I did one


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Sweet idea with the jerky cont. Thanks brother! That's the idea i was looking fer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl:  no  short  Bus...

Mom  took  me..and  for  your  info  I  was  deprived of  peanutbutter  and  jelly  when i was  a kid..


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl: No pb&j! How did you live? I never had a big wheel!:cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy BHCers! 4u, how are you doing? Any luck on the job front? I am toking on a J of "High Power" my buddy gave me for Christmas. need to show him when to chop. It is beautiful, smells wonderful and gives a decent buzz. But, it is 100% clear trichs. I can only imagine what it should be like. I never heard of it. Anybody familiar? I asked my friend if it was a commercial strain and he said no. Stay out of midwest airports, unless you like drama, stress and wasting time and money. What a mess. Stay safe friends..


 

Hello  friend...No  on the  employment  for  me..but  realy  wasnt  looking  hard  untill after  new year...Most  are  saying  check  back  after  anyway  so  why stress it..Im  enjoying the  time  I  have...Ive  heard  of  :higher power"  down  in  Portland..ya  friend  didnt say where he  aquired  it  huh?  Merry Christmas  to  you:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey BHCers Smoke up Ozzy :fly: at 30,000 ft and rising playing with the pup this morning dicided I had nothing better to do than blow out my good knee Half day with Docs and all they do is write a peice of paper you take to the Pharisist(?) the man you want to see in the first place 30 min after seeing him the pain just melts away or I did one


 
Dam  *ozzy*...hope  ya  feel  better...are  ya  able  to  get around?  sounds  like  a  night  of  meds  4u:48:

Merry Christmas my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: No pb&j! How did you live? I never had a big wheel!:cry:


 


:spit:  me  either...I  stole  the  one  down  the  street....only  thing  ...it was  Pink:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Get better oz!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

:shocked:4u I thought you were a internet Gigilo. and didn't work offline:laugh:

No PB&J child protective services would be call now. That's inhumane:rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow ozzy, what a bummer. What did they give you? I know how you feel about the doc. I like mine, but hate how they work. No matter what ails you, the prescription order is always their solution. Just once I wish he would say " Well, you could try some mmj to see if that relieves enough pain so I don't have to sell you these pills that are going to take out your liver, mess with your brain and heart" Take care of that knee. You are running out of them!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay  fello  bongers  or  as  one  said  ' bungers"  :rofl:


just  spoke  to  me  girl...Im  gonna  let  her  sleep a bit  more while  I  tend  to the  SHED..I'll  see  ya  all  soon...we  have  some  killer  plants:lama:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

:laugh: By the time it came out i was to tall fer it:doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll live gotta remember I'm 42 and Not 12 when it snows


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked:4u I thought you were a internet Gigilo. and didn't work offline:laugh:
> 
> No PB&J child protective services would be call now. That's inhumane:rofl:


 


I  was  Untill  I  hooked  up  with  UKgirl

Shes  Awesome :yay:


Merry  Christmas  my  friend:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

If the MJ had been working I would not have went. 

Any body want a bowl of brown beans and a hamberger? I gonna eat the Lortab,valium,and flexirils are really starting to work.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello  friend...No  on the  employment  for  me..but  realy  wasnt  looking  hard  untill after  new year...Most  are  saying  check  back  after  anyway  so  why stress it..Im  enjoying the  time  I  have...Ive  heard  of  :higher power"  down  in  Portland..ya  friend  didnt say where he  aquired  it  huh?  Merry Christmas  to  you:48:


Merry Christmas back at you and your honey, too. Hi girl!
My buddy trades clones amongst a group of small growers. Some pretty cool strains floating around here. They share more than just clones, sometimes. Like powder mold, mites. Gotta watch, but it's fun. I may need to find some more patients so I can expand, lol. Just kidding. Remember all my whining about my trimming marathon in October? You don't wanna hear that for 2 months, do ya????


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

No thanks ozzman, still full from our tamale feast..lol

Man, get this crap-

75 for a high today (66 now at 9:30 pm) , it was beautiful when the clouds burned off.  Short shirt weather...and shorts if you have a tan.  

Tomorrow- high of 42 and low of 25.  A possibility of *snow* tomorrow.     Of course it won't stick around with the ground being so warm, but still!!!!  Crazy stuff for sure.

Atleast the tornado threat has expired...hahahahha.

Too bad todays weather won't stick around longer.    

BIU!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

The weatherman just said accumulations possible tommorow.  :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

:dancing: Gotta :heart: Texas.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 23, 2009)

For all our recipe lovers:


*Jack Daniels Christmas Cookies*

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup or brown sugar
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jack Daniels Whiskey.

Sample the Jack to check quality. Take a large bowl,
Check the Jack again, to be sure it is of the highest quality,
Pour one level cup and drink.

Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter
In a large fluffy bowl.

Add one peastoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point
it's best to make sure the whiskey is still ok, try another
Cup just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy.

Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup
Of dried fruit.

Pick the frigging fruit off the floor.

Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaters just pry
It loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the Jack to check for tonsisticity.

Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who geeves
A sheet. Check the Jack Daniels. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.

Add one table.

Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can
Find.

Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall
Over.

Don't forget to beat off the turner.

Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the
Dack Janiels and make sure to put the stove in the wishdasher.
Cherry Mistmas !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::cry::laugh::


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

mm, that is a riot! I have a great chili contest story, but Hick would ban me  if I posted it, I think. If anybody wants to read it, PM me. If you don't laugh, you must be dead. No kidding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl:    


*mojave*..:48:  too funny..i wondering  if  i  could  substitute the  Jack  with Taquila?  :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl:    


*mojave*..:48:  too funny..i wondering  if  i  could  substitute the  Jack  with Taquila?  :stoned:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

Yup, short bus is stoned again,lol. Actually it may not be your fault. I almost never have trouble posting from my laptop. My last message took 5 minutes. 4u, I bet you hit the reply button a few times when it didn't load the first time.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl: mmama thats freakin halariuos!:spit: Hey short bus!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2009)

*goodevening BHC 

thanks 4u :heart: i made it in time for my 420 thanks for the lie in  

mojave they sound delish :rofl:your too funny lady ,,dam JD was my favourite tipple ,,well a ltr bottle was  
still is just cannot drink like i used too :hitchair:

ohh its xmas eve here ,,is everyone getting excited :woohoo: and hope you feel better soon ozzy ,,:48:



*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> mm, that is a riot! I have a great chili contest story, but Hick would ban me if I posted it, I think. If anybody wants to read it, PM me. If you don't laugh, you must be dead. No kidding.


 

post it  up  *benny*...I  cant  PM  you:cry:  and  you  can  use a  vacation.....get it to  me  and  Ill  post it 4u:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:ciao:   Short Bus  checking  in:bong:


*benny*...I  hit the  uton  many  times..the  Dam  thing  should  know  what  i wanna  do..:hitchair:


*chef*...Im  back  and  I  have  4  lovely  Ladies  in  my  bedroom  with  me  right  now...and  *UKgirl  *is  gonna  watch me  play  with  them:spit:


*UKgirl*:heart: Just  felt  ya  needed  babe..also  rolled  this :48: 4u
Merry  Christmas  Sweety


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

shorty, I am going to send it to your girl. I hope she don't hate me. If you post it and get banned for life, that would suck, now wouldn't it? Have her email it to you then let me know what you think, before you post it.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

gonna watch! ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2009)

I LOVED it benny, thanks...mind if I pass it on?  I even think hick would like it, just not on the public forum..lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> shorty, I am going to send it to your girl. I hope she don't hate me. If you post it and get banned for life, that would suck, now wouldn't it? Have her email it to you then let me know what you think, before you post it.


 


:rofl:


okay  just  looking  for the  right  section.....would  that  be  cousine:rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 24, 2009)

funny boy! some say cuisine,lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

speeling...remember  I  road  the short bus


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

That was awsome! I nearly peed myself twice! Poor judge!  Aah, old memeories.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Hahaha and Sally...good thing she was takin care of him.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2009)

*ahh i dont hate ya benny , 

it was to freakin funny :rofl:*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

time to smoke a pink panther bowl with purple kush keif on it good times...then off to take some pictures of my grow...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

How'd the pics turn out 2dog?

Its nearly 2 am.  I think I'll go take a relaxing, hot  soak with my mp3 player and vedge for a bit.  Been a while since I did that.  Bong comes 1st.. or is that bowl.  

* Merry Holidaze to all my BHC friends.  :ciao:  May your days be great and full of wondeful sparkling things. *


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

yes merry christmas everyone! the house is quiet hubby is in bed. I am getting ready..
the pics came out ok they are in my two GJ's..
I will be happier when they are further along..more exciting then. Enjoy your bath sounds awesome.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning BHC

Dark and 26f

Car got hit by a deer Got blood and guts from the front to the back and no radiator. I will be trying to fix the car if fixable, it was to dark to tell last night. What a bummer


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Morn duck and BHC! 25 and weather is starting to turn bad. So duck run into a texas moving speed bump huh? Lost many a good truck to em! Hope it's not a total loss.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah the truck coming towards me hit the deer, then the deer ended up sliding backwards down the road in my lane. Nothing I could do, either hit truck or go  into a deep ditch


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn the ditch, hit the deer! Hope you atleast got some backstrap out of it?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

The backstraps are hanging off of my muffler clamps. The underside of my car is nothing but blood(like it was spray painted on) and guts and hair. Just glad it is cold outside otherwise I would have a million flies to contend with too.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok we call that a redneck paint job, cheap no wait time and drying is a sinch! The greatest thing is to hear people brag about thier 8 thousand dollar paint jobs and you can tell them i got mine fer free by following a truck down the freeway. Hehehe.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 24, 2009)

morn all. what a bummer duck, sounds like there wasent even enough left for some christmas stew. we made our holliday brownies last night and i must say they came out great. they taste good as the cannabutter came out with just a light shade of green and they have a good buzz. i have to work untill 12.00 then im off till tues:woohoo: so have a great day and ill be back later. happy holidaze everyone.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

same to ya astro do a rip before you ....well rip out!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey *AstroBud*:ciao: What are you going to do with all those days off?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2009)

Bummer on the deer *Duck* you gonna have road kill stew for dinner? 

Anybody want to judge a chili cookoff?:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

*Ozzy* I do not know how much is left. There is not much room between a Camary and the pavement. The deer must have been sliding at about 40-45 mph towards me and I hit him doing the same. Oncoming truck slide deer into my path. Wish I would have been driving the dualie, would have been no damage could have been worst too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC...its  Christmas eve...55f and  no  rain...


*Duck*...im  glad  your  okay...do  you  carry  deer  insurance..?..some  companies  offer it..;giggle: if  Deer  is  that  Bad  your  truck  must be  FUBAR??

*Chef*...Short bus  rider  checking  in


*ozzy*...Ill  judge  it  4u:lama:


*Astro*..Glad  to  see  ya..Merry  christmas to  you  and  yours my  friend..


Take  care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow duck, glad you fared better then the deer..lol.  The car can be fixed.  I remember a funny 911 call about a guy getting hit by a deer.  I bet its on youtube....gonna try and dig it up.

Get this stuff-


Temperatures are plunging this morning as a massive cold front moves into the area. 

Forecasters say 1 to 2 inches of snow will begin falling in the next few hours. Sleet was being reported 40 miles west of ____ at 8:30 a.m. 

*Crazy, it was 75 (!!) * yesterday.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

I feel very fortunate that it was only damage to my car.

Something real bad happen, just down the road this morning from where my accident occurred.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

*A must listen!!!!*


Bambulance-

Found it...

I hope all of you listen, tell me it ain't funny.  

:giggle: 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBa0blUoE8U


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

:rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Like that duck?  LOLOL.  Wonder what Joe'd been drinking or smokin , I could use some of that...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 24, 2009)

:rofl:  we're all laughin over here.

$$


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

:bong1: :bong1: happy birthday jesus or whoever! im going to roll us up a fatty gram blunt to go along with some bong rips


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> :bong1: :bong1: happy birthday jesus or whoever! im going to roll us up a fatty gram blunt to go along with some bong rips


 



MERRY CHRISTMAS *EASTLA_KUSHMOKA * :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> :rofl: we're all laughin over here.
> 
> $$


 


MERRY CHRISTMAS  *FA$ST*...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Like that duck? LOLOL. Wonder what Joe'd been drinking or smokin , I could use some of that...


 



MERRY  CHRISTMAS  *MOM*..:48:    TOO FUNNY...IM IN THE MF PHONE BOOTH :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I feel very fortunate that it was only damage to my car.
> 
> Something real bad happen, just down the road this morning from where my accident occurred.


 


MERRY CHRISTMAS *DUCK*..:48:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> MERRY CHRISTMAS *EASTLA_KUSHMOKA *:48:


 
back at ya buddie we truley know your the reason it rains in wash so much keep smoking it up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidaze, Happy Hannukah, Happy Kuanza, Happy Toking, whatever it is you celebrate.  Hope its all merry.  

Hi $, eastla, 4u and the rest of the gang- stay safe.  Hold your loved ones close.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy holidays guys! Stay warm, be merry and enjoy our time on this beautiful planet! Wish I could give all of you a big christmas hug. :heart:


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas smoke and all!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

Just came in for a quick coffee and a warm up..still working on car:hitchair: 

30f but with a wicked wind, makes ya fingers go numb quick. Did do a check up on the truck and got her for back-up if it takes a day or so for parts.

Merry Christmas BHC  putting down a qp of bk for a start of the long holiday weekend. enjoy :bongin: :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 24, 2009)

PC, I'm so relived you are okay! It's amazing what kind of damage a little deer can do. I've hit more than one myself. THey come out of nowhere at warp speed. THWACK! 

I'm spending a wonderful Christmas Eve day tinkering around putting together my new reflector and finishing up my MH light. So nice not to have to shop, clean, iron, cook or wrap presents. I just get to tinker. Days just don't get better than this. And hubby cooks Christmas Eve dinner. Yummm!

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Big, beautiful, white fluffy flakes outside.  Feels like xmas!!

Everyones gone for the day...time to go get the guinea pig...

I'll be back in a few hrs ready to BIU....will anyone wanna join me?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful time *MM*

Merry Tinkeraroundandletthehubbycook Day


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2009)

*SmokinMom*

I am flapping my wings as fast as I can.....

Do ya see me yet?


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in SM!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy toking to all 

Duck hope you are able to repair it easily. 

SM I'll be around


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

Me  too *SM*..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry  christmas...


*mojave*...*ozzy*..*chef*...and  you  too  down there  *monkeybusiness*...


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 24, 2009)

um... sorry been not around   been busy with lives plants..  people too.. lucky   none of them is leos.... but  yike...dramas  I hate it...   someone threw brick on my van..  thinking I have some  but  actually I'm OUT  lol..   someone is pisseed   and I knew who it was.. sigh...     immatures  will be always a immature...  what's more.. leeches.. more of that..  sigh..   no body respect the growers...   what the heck? ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry  Christmas *pappa*....glad  too  see  ya again..:48:   sorry  for  the  Bick  some  people  need  a  life  huh?  take  care and be safe my  old  friend


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll join you, SM! Can't wait to pull up a chair and hear all about the guinea pig and how your daughter liked it! And could you PM me Ozzy's joke?

I've been putting my reflector together, and now very glad I spent an hour last night high as a kite having a blast knocking off all the sharp edges from the tin. The reflector takes a lot of hand manipulation to put together, and my hands would have been hamburger. 

Hope everyone is staying warm, happy and HIGH!

Oh, man....forgot. Last night a local guy came by to give me a couple buds of his latest purchase. I looked at it through my loupe, and found lots of trichs, some cloudy, but they were not amber. Looks like it was harvested early. Commercial stuff, you know. Then I took a toke, and it was harsh--really harsh, and I coughed my head off. Tasted like HAY, too. Then chemical after taste. What the heck did the Mexican cartel growers use on this stuff anyway? I choked, hacked and coughed my way through the bowl, but it was not very pleasant. Good enough buzz, but not long lasting, and not really very body stoney at all. Makes me UBER HAPPY I am learning from all of you to grow my own. I can't believe my first grow gave me smoke that is so much better than what I used to pay $120 an eighth for! 

Color me HAPPY!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas *mojave*...:48:


Nothing  like  home  grown  huh?


haveing  fun  with the  light  i  see..:aok:  cant  wait  to see what  they produce:lama:   sending  ya  some  Christmas :heart:...take  care and be safe


----------



## 420benny (Dec 24, 2009)

SM, that was pretty darn funny. Think Joe is a redneck? LMAO
Merry Christmas everybody! I stopped by my neighbors this morning. We exchange gifts each year. They confirmed that the animal I saw a couple months ago was in fact a coyote. The neighbor's hubby took a pic of it out his bedroom window. There is a pair of them. I walked within 75 feet of one before he bothered to run off. I thought it was strange behavior. They better not start eating benny's ducks or chickens or WW3 starts right here. I won't bother calling animal control. I believe in gun control. All that means is you have it if you can hit your target.
Duck, good luck with the car.
4u, I would pay good money to watch you judge a chili cook-off. LMAO. Who else could we get to spice up the judging? How about Hick?  That would do it. You two could use it as a bonding session.:hitchair: :giggle: :argue: :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

:rofl:


Merry  Christmas  *benny*....your  post has  me  a  little  confused as  you  say  Hubby  took  some  pics...I  thaught  you  was a Ball  careing  Male.....something  ya want share  with  us.:stoned:..no  Wait  never mind...need  to  catch  me  bus:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

decision time...curly or straight hair...hmm rollers or flat iron...hmm maybe rollers I am cold. if you guys have seen beyonces video irreplacable that woman is a goddess in rollers..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm back, cute guinnea pig, too small a cage.  My friend said someone dropped 3 off in this very cage at a local pet store and drove off.  Cage is too small for 1, let alone 3.  

Had a walk down memory lane earlier to see the house I lived at until '79.  I was in the neighborhood at the liquor store where I went with my dad as a little kid, they'd always give me lollipops, lol.  .  The house was beautiful, lit tree in the window, lights and greenery in the entry way.  Good to see that whoever lives there now is taking good care of it.  Might post a pic later.

Snowing again...pics of that too..lol.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

WB SM, The pig huh? Had a hamster once but it was no lewis!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2009)

:ciao: :48::bong::bong:

Hey MM it's benny's joke I'll slide it your way though:aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm back, cute guinnea pig, too small a cage. My friend said someone dropped 3 off in this very cage at a local pet store and drove off. Cage is too small for 1, let alone 3.
> 
> Had a walk down memory lane earlier to see the house I lived at until '79. I was in the neighborhood at the liquor store where I went with my dad as a little kid, they'd always give me lollipops, lol. . The house was beautiful, lit tree in the window, lights and greenery in the entry way. Good to see that whoever lives there now is taking good care of it. Might post a pic later.
> 
> Snowing again...pics of that too..lol.


 
craigslist here alwyas has the rabbit cages for sale. I would try that before paying pet store prices sm...


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

SM got to the DIY section of the forums and build one:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> SM got to the DIY section of the forums and build one:rofl:


 
Hahaha, but we did indeed find a homemade cage thats very easy to make...hubs will be busy on Satuday..lol.

Gotta get him a hidey hut, I'll be back in 30..lol.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 24, 2009)

4u, just for the record, I am a man. I love women, too. I wrote "the hubby". My next door neighbor's husband. Still confused? Roll a fattie. It will fix  it. lmao


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 24, 2009)

wow  what is  this?   and  what  willI  gain from here?   Great site..never understood this one..been  lurkin  for long  time..anyway..feels funny posting..this is my 2nd one on this site..but  must  have read  millions ..lol..need get ready for the Fat guy in Red suit...Hope he brings me a growing  guide


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome iwanna, pick a bong hit #.

Its snowong outside!!!

Wild!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Welcome iwanna, pick a bong hit #.
> 
> Its snowong outside!!!
> 
> Wild!



and a pic of :bong: :bongin: :bong2: :bong1:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 24, 2009)

IWANAGROW said:
			
		

> wow  what is  this?   and  what  willI  gain from here?   Great site..never understood this one..been  lurkin  for long  time..anyway..feels funny posting..this is my 2nd one on this site..but  must  have read  millions ..lol..need get ready for the Fat guy in Red suit...Hope he brings me a growing  guide



Welcome iwana! Guess what? This place is your growing guide, right here at MP. Ask away and I bet there will be an answer for you.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Hellooooo BHC Welcome IG to the bong hitters club! As the benny said ask away!


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 24, 2009)

hello again everyone...i feel i was welcomed here better then  were the site wanted me to start..well  christmas eve..and  reading  threw this  thread i see i  may give up my soaps..hehe..you  people  are  fun..been  reading   most  ya  stuff  but this  one  seems more on  going..not  into  bongs nor vaperizor, i smoke my fattie and  read some more..


----------



## meds4me (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll like it here lots of solid info and good peep's. Twist up another and Merry Christmas Everyone. Here By myself and gonna celebrate all the way till the New Year ~


----------



## meds4me (Dec 24, 2009)

Where's my sweetie Mojave ? Love chattin with her....Hope you are doing well ! Got a lil something in  mind i'm gonna make for you ~
Painter dude ! got me a new ash catcher now for my bong. G on G of course and a lil sig marb on the back. some call 'em Mibs  < mini marbles> but i guess i'm old skool wit a new twist ! 

IRISH; I KNOW YOURE OUT THERE BRO !

Pepper: You da man on the tips for the DWC ! Hope the Best JuJu From Africa for All ~


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

I will get a white xmas.  Such a rarity here.  Maybe even be the 1st time.  It didnt actually snow on xmas, but got a lot xmas eve.   Still counts!!!

BIU


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

:welcome: iwanna grow

Warning Santa is :stoned: he mistook my :bong1: for a chimney.

Hi Smokingmom Marry xmas. Why is it X Mas :confused2: what do the X Men have to do with Christmas?


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry christmas oz, SM, BHC and MP! Have a great feast of a day and a great Bong of your fav.! FRom me and the wifey and that retarded cat Happy holidays!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

xmas cuz I am too lazy to type it all out.


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 25, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Welcome iwanna, pick a bong hit #.
> 
> Its snowong outside!!!
> 
> Wild!


 


hello again i  been reading here tonight, no life.  and i undestand now  what you  meen and  see  you  gave  yours  up  so  Ill  have  that  one... 

*#8675309*

as for a pic of a bong  


but  can shoot **** with  ya:ignore: 

Think  i see Santa in  neighbors  House  ..maybe  bringing  me  they  Flat screen:hubba:


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 25, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> You'll like it here lots of solid info and good peep's. Twist up another and Merry Christmas Everyone. Here By myself and gonna celebrate all the way till the New Year ~


 

thank you  ..I believe i will..and  Merry Christmas


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 25, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
from the family fa$tca$h
​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

its all yours dude.  

i want 1969 if its not taken.


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry  no  dude. lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Happy xmas 

4u :heart: 
mojave ,,TC ,,2dog SM 
Chef ,benny ,,meds,,,astro ,,ozzy, duck.. ,,legalise ..ohh and everyone and anyone i have missed 

have a wonderful day 
BIU :bong::bong::bong:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

Morning bhc and Merry Christmas

Raining and 36f


IWANAGROW... bong pic :confused2: click here plus that number you have chosen is already taken Here is the list of numbers already in use.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas all my good commrads in bongs and bong hitting sitting here trimming my latest grow mmmmm mmmmm smells so good any one wanna hit :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 25, 2009)

good morning and merry christmas bhc duck i dont know what im going to do with my time, prolly stay stoned.welcome iwanna. sm i hope your enjoying the snow, were just gonna get rain, maybe a t storm. 4u, uk girl, tc, mojave mama,fast cash, benny,chef and last but not least ozzy. every one have a great day  now i think ill start my day with a brownie :hubba: 
heres something to think about today and i dont mean to offend anyone, but.
 if a fat girl fell in the woods would the trees laugh :evil:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

:rofl: 2 funny Astro :rofl:


----------



## budiholi (Dec 25, 2009)

i'd like to join in this high flying club please


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

That was funny! Welcome Budiholi.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

:ciao:


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 25, 2009)

*Merry Christmas BHC!
and
Happy New Year!​*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

:welcome: budiholi nice green

Astro:aok::rofl: 


Merry Christmas to all hope you have many more


----------



## tcbud (Dec 25, 2009)

Twas the night before christmas, The bong was all packed
With hopes that by midnight, we'd be stoned to the max.

We drank Southern Comfort, And smoked some afghan,
that my buddy had grown in the back of his van.

All of a sudden, came a knock at the door
"It's a bust" we all yelled 
And Frank hit the floor.

But what to our red glossy eyes should appear
a pound of Columbian, and two kegs of beer.

The man at the door gave a big ripper smile
So we invited him in to stay for awhile.

He sat in the corner and started to roll
So we filled up his beer mug and sparked up a bowl.

he asked to see seeds from that guy who was crazy 
but i was to high, and way to damn lazy

so he took a big rip of my last homegrown s***
and coughed so hard, his pants almost split

then after a few, he was just up and gone..
and then i noticed he took my very best bong 
then i looked at my stalking as i went for my cigs,
a volcano? some 'widow'? and a whole case of zigs? (nice guy)

We heard him exclaim as he flew through the sky
"merry christmas mar-passion, hope you all have a nice high" ok, so i'm not the best poet.. but hope you all have a merry christmas anyway!

Thot I would post this, found it on MP last year or the year before....*I did not write it*.......kinda fun tho....

Welcome budi, nice bonga!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Shweet poem! merry christmas all!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Holidaze BHC!

I overindulged and am suffering today..lol.  I should break out the Bailys, a lil hair of the dog and all.    Dunno if coffee will agree with me 

I slept on the couch so I'd be awake when the kids came out.  My daughter started coming out at 4:30 am.  I told her to go back to bed but by this time she'd already seen the guinea pig and named him Peanut.  She opened the care book  to see the name of the previous onwer, it was purchased by a new/used bookstore.  :giggle:  No worries, its all good, we just told her that maybe it was Peanuts previous owner and he couldnt take care of him anymore.

Snow on the grass is all melted..got loads left on the deck.  prob enough for a small snowman, not gonna go out there tho..

I hope all of my friends here at the BHC are enjoying today no matter what you may celebrate.  

With that said....

*BIU!!*


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

I love it, peanut! Took her all of what 5 seconds to name it,LOL! Glad ...Peanut found a good home. Thank fer the smile SM, merry x-mas!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry christmas peeps! It is a beautiful sunny day here..dont be jealous it will be miserable this summer lol!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

okay  kids are all done unwrapping..Ive cleaned the  debre  and  Now  hiting the bong..I  think a nap is in order befor I need tomake Christmas Dinner/Tea:bolt::bong:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas BHCers! Welcome to the BHC all the new peeps. Iwana, there is a way around the pic. PM me for a solution, lol. benny survived Christmas morning with 4 little kids and 6 dogs. It was awesome. I am not that into Christmas much anymore. My honey does it all with limited cash and pulls it off perfectly. I think I am keeping her. I need to roll a nice fattie. Big decision, what jar to grab first? Satori, for the win. I'll be back TTFN


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidaze, whatever you like to celebrate.  The coffee and baileys made me feel a lot better.  May make another.  

I am going to try and insert pics, it was giving me a fit earlier.  Wish me luck.  

Grrr, still giving me issues...oh well- heresgrrrrr, ugggghhhhh things.

(go down  more posts to see a few others, darn attachments!!)


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute calico guinea pig SM and congrats on the pic upload. Multi-tasking stoned is fun, huh? LMAO


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

:bong::bong: The presents are unwrapped
:bong2::bong2: The belly is fully
:bongin::bongin: Now put down the :bong1: and take a Nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Cute calico guinea pig SM and congrats on the pic upload. Multi-tasking stoned is fun, huh? LMAO


 
Grr, it disappeared.  damn attachments.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey whered it go It was there a min ago:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey whered it go It was there a min ago:confused2:


 
:hitchair: I know....getting pissed off.  well i'll be...

Before/after Santa...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 25, 2009)

very nice, SM!

 no pics of the debris?

had to laugh... the snow man has couch-loc...ah hahaha

$$


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

beautiful pics that pig and what I can of the kid is adorable...has she seen G Force?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a lot more pics, even resized the damn things...still can't post them.  I give up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> has she seen G Force?


 
   It ended exactly 5 minutes ago...spying on us?  

Weird..lolol.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

I figured with the new baby she would love it we watched it last week out of the redbox..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

Redbox rox doesnt it!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

heck yeah a buck...I was bitter paying 5$ a rental..for movies that werent good anyways..and we dont need them for 5 days...plus I like that you can buy used ones for 7$...cool eh?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :bong2:

I survived another Christmas:woohoo: Sure is nice to be back and vaping

*SmokinMom* Don't let a little hangover get ya in trouble. Nice pig too.

*4u2sm0ke* I see you survived the carnage too.:aok:

*2Dog* who has 5 dogs..How the heck are ya? You survived too heh?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

budiholi :confused2: you are repeating yourself, check page 614 or click here and then click here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

:ciao:  BHC..just  sitting  back  drinking  me coffee watching  kids  play  the  New  Wii  Santa  Brung  :clap:  This  is  one  interactive  game  I  think  I  can even  enjoy....I  wonder if they  make a Growing MJ game:rofl:


looks  like  some  new  peeps  I  want  to  welcome  you  to the  club..:48:


enjoy the rest  of the  Christmas day


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Mexican food cooked, the wifey , cat and me are full. The first two are already asleep! PS3 rocks!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey BHC :ciao:  Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas!  I'm off to pack a Christmas bowl for the wife and I.  Take care and God bless.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

> I wonder if they make a Growing MJ game



Now that would be cool and even better if you got to sample it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

welcome back mindzeye :ciao: Your bong missed you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

BIU BHCers BIU

Dust on a bong that's :shocked: drug abuse


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2009)

goodevening BHC hope everyone had a great day 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey ukgirl hope you had a great x-mas!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Just got some holiday munchies, about 6 cookies, a slice of pumkin and a slice of pecan pie... Whats everyone else eating?


 
Damn, I want what you're eating!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Thanks chef I  did 

hope you did also .....did you let her put of the dishwasher to make dinner,,,or do you do all the cooking 

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2009)

*hmm i could just eat some peacn pie any ,fresh whipped cream to go with it ?


post some over here mindzeye*


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

I never understood the pecan pie thing..some of the ladies in my family make amnazing looking ones..

I am great duckman how are ya? get any good presents? eat any good food?

I had a great breakfast at my dads moms and watched the hangover with hubby..it was ok not as funny as I thought it would be ...watched star trek movie and it was actually way better than I thought it would be. 
Hope u r all having a good night!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice to know about the movie 2dog was think of getting it too, glad I heard the review I am a stuffed duck but a piece of pie does sound good, but I have no pie but I got a cake I got hooked upped real nice this day.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

hmmm mind you have any taters?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

I *LOVED* The Hangover.  

Saw it in the theater and rented it last week from redbox so hubs could watch.

I took a quiz on facebook for what character in the movie are you...

I was Mike Tyson....bwaahahahaha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Watch out SmokinMom has a knockout left hook... Yeah movie was good... I love a good laugh


 
:giggle: Yea, don't cross me..lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

saw the 2nd harold and kumar this week..even that was funnier..or the goods was pretty funny lame but funny..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

I also liked district 9...the next one may be even better. did anyone else see the movie the farm house? that was the trippiest one I have seen this year...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Nope, I havent seen any of those...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

some people left the room for one scene in farm house...I was able to take it..the story line is a trip...really kept you guessing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

checking  in on the :20
:bong:
:bong::bong:


:bong::bong::bong:


:ciao:   Santa:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2009)

:ciao:BHC :ciao: Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 26, 2009)

good morn bhc, wake and bake. thanks for the movie reveiw on the hangover, i think ill watch it this afternoon. thanks for the holliday card tc, everyone have a great day.


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Morn BHC 47 degrees, wet and Gonna BIU!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

So sorry to hear so many of our MP family were snowed in, like poor OHC--and unable to join family and friends for Christmas celebrations and feasting. 

Christmas was quiet and joyous for us. We don't exchange gifts anymore, but we always go out to a local casino for a good meal and a movie. Last night we saw the new George Clooney movie, "Up in the Air." It was a bit to "up in the air" for me, especially the ending, but hubby enjoyed it. I guess it's always enjoyable to see George Clooney playing George Clooney, but I really don't get all the award buzz over this movie. 

Yeah, SM, Redbox ROCKS! We saw "the hangover" and loved it too. 2Dog, great tip on "The Farmhouse." We'll rent it and see if we find it just as trippy! 

I was so envying those who cooked for Christmas and had all the yummy leftovers to eat. I was craving a turkey-stuffing-cranberry sauce sandwich about 9 pm. That's the only problem with not having a holiday dinner at home--no frigging leftovers!


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> its all yours dude.
> 
> i want 1969 if its not taken.


 


Thank  u....is  1969 the  year  yo was born?  How orriginal 








#8675309


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning bhc and Merry Christmas
> 
> Raining and 36f
> 
> ...


 


Sorry but I read that number was given up and the person that gave it up even said It was all mine...So there I all ready said I have no Bong:ignore: ..gee wiz


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

how  does  one  put the number in  the signature?


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

This  is  Like  a chat room..only  you can  go back  and  read  the  crap  ya missed..lol..some  of  you  are  so  Drama  driven..lol..makes  for an interesting read


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Good morning BHC.    The sun is shining, the snow is melting off my deck and the pups are happy.  

Do any of you eat black-eyed peas on New Years day?  We forgot them last year, hubs spent 1 1/2 weeks in the hospital starting on Jan 2nd  .  Rest assured everyone here will be having some...even the guina pig.  :giggle: 

Fam's gone.  My bong is watered and packed.  Spark it up my friends.


:bong1: 

:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

IWANAGROW said:
			
		

> Sorry but I read that number was given up and the person that gave it up even said It was all mine...So there I all ready said I have no Bong:ignore: ..gee wiz



Where did you come from Troll? I hve read through your extensive 12 posts and it's obvious you are nothing but a trouble maker...it's also obvious you are not new to this forum other then in name....if you hve an axe to grind go grind it somewhere else...we like this forum drama free..and after reading your rude post to SM it is plain to see you are the one bringing the drama...


----------



## IWANAGROW (Dec 26, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Where did you come from Troll? I hve read through your extensive 12 posts and it's obvious you are nothing but a trouble maker...it's also obvious you are not new to this forum other then in name....if you hve an axe to grind go grind it somewhere else...we like this forum drama free..and after reading your rude post to SM it is plain to see you are the one bringing the drama...


 


well. ..is  this  not what these kinda threads are for?:ignore: ..purely entertainment 



oh...#8675309:hubba: ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

I use the ignore feature.  Works like a charm.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So sorry to hear so many of our MP family were snowed in, like poor OHC--and unable to join family and friends for Christmas celebrations and feasting.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Mornin' BHCers. I hope everybody gets where they need to safely. We are going to head over to the coast for a few hours. 52 and sunny there, 26 and freezing fog here. Where would you go? Holy crap, the sun just came out. Maybe it's up to 30 now?
benny did something sneaky. I painted a big painting of a yellow rose for a family member. While looking at it hanging on the wall during a football game I decided it needed more "pop". So, my honey borrowed it while the owner of it is away for Christmas. I redid the weak areas and it is going back on the wall today. We are not going to tell. We wanna see how long it takes them to notice that it is different, lol. Should be good for a laugh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I use the ignore feature. Works like a charm.


 


:yeahthat:

My ignore list  is becomeing  longer then  my buddie list...whats going  on 

*SM*...pass that  clean bong my  waytime to get it dirty :rofl:


*Dos*....Heres a little something  to  help with  those owwies:48:

*OHC*..thanks for  the  update on  *DOS*

Morning BHC..:bong:

24f over night..and  high of 50 today..


hope everyone  is  recoverying  fine..:ciao:


*UKgirl*...:heart:  41 days....kiss kiss


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Howdy 4u! Hey, I have a question. Is there a Melissa from UK and a Ukgirl? Two different ladies??? benny is confused.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy 4u! Hey, I have a question. Is there a Melissa from UK and a Ukgirl? Two different ladies??? benny is confused.


 


Okay *benny*  let  me uncofuse ya:48:


I  met  A  great  Gal on here when I  joined  her  name was *Melissa*..we got  to  know each other real well threw our  grows..well  she  was seperated from what  is now her ex and  he was allways  messing  with her  then...So  i  made a new account  for her  as *UKgirl420*..ya see  I  was calling her My  little  ukgirl..anyway...when  *UKgirl*  was Nominated for MVP... *THG*  braught it out who  she was..and  her  ex  then  new again. and  started  up. we  just decided to  let it  go..so  thats  how  it  all  began..*UKgirl420*  is  *Melissa* its  been no secret  for  a while..  


Hope  ya  had  a Great  Christmas my friend

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 26, 2009)

:doh: :confused2: :huh: :stoned:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

I knew Melissa was her name, but I didn't know she had and used 2 different names here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> used 2 different names here.


 
Seems to be the trend around here lately.  

Put the guinea pig in the tub to safely run around- I dont think he knows what he's supposed to do in there...he'll learn eventually.  Poor piggy.

Are my eyes red?  

:stoned: 

Spark it up!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay *Benny*.....get going, you are burning what daylight you have left.... I would love to head to the coast for a few days soon...or anywhere for that matter.  We had a lovely Christmas here, now it is over and time to go see some sites from the RV.

Reading back.....
I wont address each and everyone....I am happy to read everyone is safe, if not exactly where they thot they would be.  OHC, very happy to hear you were able to get a "better late than never Christmas!"
*
Happy New Year BHC!*

High SM, Hope your day was exspecially good.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> High SM, Hope your day was exspecially good.....


 
Thank you lady.  I was thing special thoughts for you and pc yesterday.  Holidays can be tough can't they?

Now lets get to New Years and onto 2010.  It will be a bettr year for all of us.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> My ignore list is becomeing longer then my buddie list...whats going on


 
LMAO I tried that ignore list feature but I guess I have a morbid streak. It's like rubbernecking a train wreck.... I gota look lol. :holysheep: my bad . 
I've discovered that it's better for me to accept that morbid part of me that wants to know.... and grow the part of me that can look it straight in the eye and not give a damn. It's all good. Thanks TC xox.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ... *THG*  braught it out who  she was..and  her  ex  then  new again. and  started  up. we  just decided to  let it  go..so  thats  how  it  all  began..*UKgirl420*  is  *Melissa* its  been no secret  for  a while..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was not quite the way it happened.  When UKGirl was nominated for MVP, but was not eligible since she had won as Melissa, I PM'd her to ask her how she wanted to handle it.  She was the one who said to put UKgirl420 in parenthasis behind Melissa.  I knew the story and would never have identified them as the same person without her permission.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This was not quite the way it happened. When UKGirl was nominated for MVP, but was not eligible since she had won as Melissa, I PM'd her to ask her how she wanted to handle it. She was the one who said to put UKgirl420 in parenthasis behind Melissa. I knew the story and would never have identified them as the same person without her permission.


 

HMMM hmm well i beg to differ ,,i am aware thorn brought it to public forum ,,but ohh what the hell 
 like 4u said it really doesnt matter any more .and i really dont wish to bring up all that crap again ,,,
so well you can either call me melissa or ukgirl i really dont mind


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2009)

> 420bennyI knew Melissa was her name, but I didn't know she had and used 2 different names here





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Seems to be the trend around here lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Spark it up!


 
*yes benny i did ,,*
* but it wasnt for anyother reason than what 4u stated,,certainly not a trend or to play with people .eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

:giggle: 

Damn I am sooo stoned.


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Kinda like smoke he uses short bus ryder also  Well bad/good news BHC. Bad news is my first bong broke, dammit! The good news is i went to the same store with the same guy and got the same bong! What a holiday!


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2009)

IWANAGROW is 4u', causing trouble again....or I should say "WAS". Mel'/ukgirl has also earned a temporary suspension. If she isn't a 'part' of it, she allowed her name and their "shared" ip to participate. 
4u/IWANA' is gone for good. I'm finished playing his childish, juvenile games. mel' has a 5 day suspension, and is welcome to come back if she so desires then.


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Whoa! Never saw this coming! I break a bong and everyone goes bonkers.  Gonna miss smoke but he knew the rules. Wow really don't know what to say. I just bong it up!


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Dude ***! Damn smoke! What game was he playing at? Damn! Be Good smoke and take care if you can read this. Hope you come back mel.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah I didn't need to check IWANNAGROW's ip to know who it was...just ask SM...we had it figured out....but nice to see Hick was on top of it...it was a lil obvious when IWANNAGROW was sticking up for 4u in a post....
Hey SM do *you* want *his* BHC number? He was quick to take yours....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Nah thats ok.  

I'm not gonna talk bad about anyone, just curious why I was targeted.  

Glad it's been taken care of and hopefully over and done with.

I like this thread and I know how close it has been to being shut down several times.  Lets try and be on our best behavior as I'd be sad if the BHC went away.

I think we need to get to get back to what we love most about MP  

Spark it up!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

I must be trippin HL i never saw any of this. Gonna go bong in the tub and eat a slice of strawberry pie be back in a couple.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I must be trippin HL i never saw any of this. Gonna go bong in the tub and eat a slice of strawberry pie be back in a couple.



Bubble bath chef....? I hve not had a good soak in a tub in a long time...been strictly showers for a cpl years now...


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Well ltr smoke. back to bongin. Don't understand it but i think/feel maybe its not for me to understand. New bong is hitting awsome! Pie was good hows the family?


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

Family is good...the dank is good...so it's all good right now...


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a good soak, bong and pie!


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

What about pie?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

I just had me some pumpkin pie.  Sure was good.  Not as good as homemade though.


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

There you go Smom! I had strawberry.... i guess Hamster would have a gronala pie:laugh:


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> There you go Smom! I had strawberry.... i guess Hamster would have a gronala pie:laugh:



Hey no taking pot shots at the Hamster...unless it is done with actual pot....the danker the better...:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey no taking pot shots at the Hamster...unless it is done with actual pot....the danker the better...:hubba:


 
:giggle: 

And jello shots arent too bad either...well until the next day.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

wow...looks like I missed a lot..so sad seeing drama around christmas of all times...


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

I know 2dog can u believe it.........HL maybe a salt lick, yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Crap! Just as I was hating on IWANA, he turns out to be a friend playing around. Well, now what? I can't be serious here all the time. Not my style and who am I going to pick on with no short bus around? lol Any volunteers? I don't bite, well maybe on the neck, but it's all good.
TC, my honey was taking her sweet time getting ready and I didn't want to rush her. She gets bitchy when rushed, lol. We had fun, except for donating 25 at the casino. The place was packed solid. Had some great clam chowder. Now I am getting baked. I couldn't earlier as I was the driver today. I very rarely drive with a buzz. I take driving seriously. Been amateur racing for 40 years and I tend to business when behind the wheel. Too many drunken idiots out there. I left the jar of widow on the shelf for my friends here to share. Papers are on me. No bonging tonight,lol


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

dang heavy day...time for a smoke...amazing the curve balls life throws.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

Totally shocked, feel a bit naive. Never woulda thought - and still don't understand the guilt by association of a "shared IP address"? Didn't know you could get nailed for something someone else did 5K miles away. He seemed to have a bone to pick with SM but I always thought he was helpful to me even when we didn't agree on bull so I'm conflicted. Heavy. Sorry for all of us.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 27, 2009)

mornin BHC, 28f this am.

watched the events unfold last nite. 
shock, followed by confusion, now, WHY?
i'm sure we've all yanked a few chains for fun, but....
knowing the consequenses, WHY.
dunno if we'll ever know for sure.
I will miss 4u2, very much. 
his knowledge, experience, and experiments.
poppin in all over the boards, if only to say HI.
and the long distance romance with UKgirl.

it got really quiet here over nite, i guess we're all feelin a little rocked.

y'all have a good day, off to see the kids and grandkids.

$$


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

Multi :shocked: you are ruining good whiskey by putting all the junk in it.

Hey BHCers it's BIU time :bong1::bong::bong2::bongin::bongin::ccc::joint:

:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Multi- Margaritas in a bag??  You sure took the easy way out there.   
Got any chicken soup?  Hope you and the fam get well soon.

Morning ozzman.   

Morning everyone else.  

Where's ducky?  He's vanished again......as did peedude..???

Party on...now I am craving a margarita too but on the rox with salt- the real way.  :giggle:  Hmmm, maybe an irish coffee would be more do-able, since it's only 11:30 am.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Morn BHC! Did anyone hear about the blind skunk that fell in love a fart?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Uhhh, I dont think I wanna know...lmao.  Ok I'm nosey, spill it.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

its a sordid tale of heartbreak.....bwhaaaaa. Hows it with you smom?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL.

Doing well thanks.    Cravin margritas now..:giggle: 

Fams going out again today, then tonight hubs will take the older 2 to see Avatar.  Lots of bonging opportunities,  

How are you?  Exciting day planned?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so so sad.  4u was one of the very first people to talk to me in my journal a few years ago.  He made me feel welcome here at MP. (
I actually consider him and UK my friends, real life friends.  Who will start all those weird threads that people learn so much from? Candy grow, monster grow?  Who will think up UPSIDEDOWN GROW?

:headbang: :fid: :headbang: :fid: :headbang: :fid: :headbang: :fid: :headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

You could say love was in the air til the breeze blew it away:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

TC 4u knew what he was doing just did not care about those of us that concidered him a friend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> TC 4u knew what he was doing just did not care about those of us that concidered him a friend.


 
And had to hide behind another identity to show it.   

No love-loss here.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah i know tc trying not to think about it . Smom real exciting day planned! First im gonna bong, i'll wait about 20 seconds after that and......i'll bong some more, and after that i think i'll bong a bit more, then i could always bong some. Todays weather is slightly bong with a 99% chance of bonging throughout the week. Now let's take a look at our 7 day.......more bonging to look foward to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Bonging sounds good here too.  Just gotta get everyone out of the house 1st.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Well there's that fart thing:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Real easy just go taco bell


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

So that is why it is called Shizt in a shell?:laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets get this HIDING behind identiies out in the open....

WHO else has a "SECRET" Identity?  WHO else uses it to HIDE?

HUM?

I personally signed up my daughter....who does not use that profile and I have not used it to post myself.  I guess that could be my Secret Identity,....so I am out of the closet....

ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

:rofl:  i wonder if thats were the word shiznick came from?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

I have another identity here as well.  But I sure as heck dont use it to flame anyone else or cause problems.  Do you?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

On another note, my fam is getting their shoes on and about to leave.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know who I am, let alone be someone else. Last time I tried acting I was a tree, and everybody thought it was the best mountain tey had ever seen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

They're gone!!!!!!

BIU!

Sometime while theyre away I have to take the big ol broom into my daughters room and stick it all in trashbags.  We've told her daily to clean it for over a month now.  Times up!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

:shocked:SM doing house work


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked:SM doing house work


 
Nope, just taking out the trash.  

Maybe I'll take before/after pics..lol.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

No SM, I do not flame people with my other identity....I dont even consider it my "Identiy" as I have never used the profile to log on here......I set it up for  the daughter as I said.

I used the word HIDE, not Flame anywhere in my post.

I understand the daughter/room thing....I remember...."make me a path to kiss you goodnight" comming out of my mouth before.  Once I did what you threaten, I made her go thru all the crap in the bags and throw most of it away.  After I picked it up and put it all in plastic bags.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess I just dont know what "flame" means.

and, I guess I dont have another idenity...I just tried to log in here with what I thot I signed up as for the daughter.....no luck.

*Have a good day BHC.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

I am saving the stuff that was actually meaningful to her.  But the rest has got to go.  I was pleased to see she had been making progress on it the last week or two.  There is hope!!!  Also, we need to get the guinea pig off the *hearth * and into her disaster area..lolol.

We've been getting a lot of calls from the lukemia society, society for the blind, etc, for gently used clothing, toys and small apliances.  What better excuse to have to clean out our rooms and closets.  I'd like to think they are also learning a valuable lesson about giving to others that don't have very much.  I love doing this, esp since I dont have the extra $$ to donate.  

ETA:  hearth, not mantle.  :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang, had to edit out a few of those actuallys..lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

multi- thats yer bodys way of telling u to slow down.  

dont worry about those child labor laws, haha.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dang, had to edit out a few of those actuallys..lmao.


to late - hahahaha - three actuallys - busted. I think there is award for that somewhere ......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

You actually think that ohc?

:giggle:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 27, 2009)

what is this the bhc v.2 lol:holysheep: 





:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: master kush x og kush :stoned:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You actually think that ohc?
> 
> :giggle:


I can't help but think of Gomers blond girlfriend on Gomer Pyle reruns. Lou-Ann Poovie. 
"Well ACT-u-a-leeee"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

Multi, I have not drank the Bal in a few yrs, IMO if you add anything to Whiskey or Scotch you ruin it. 

TMT this page people let's :bong1::bong2::bongin::bongin::bong::48::ccc: :joint::tokie:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

afternoon people!  from 2Dog aka 5Dog...lol...I am sorry you got messed with sm..so wrong. time to smoke and maybe then I will make a fried egg sandwhich...better than it sounds hmmmm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

2dog add ham and cheese on a biscut and we will pretend we are eating together

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Instant thai ginger noodles from a box..yummy...or not.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi 2dog! Been wild and crazy around here lately, huh? Time for a change of subject. Let's see, how about a way to clean a bong? The green stuff from the glass shop works, but I am out and don't feel like driving to town. Is there another way to clean a pipe? I may actually use mine if it was clean.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

Benny if it is glass, just use alcohol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

if its plastic, toss it and buy a glass one.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 2dog add ham and cheese on a biscut and we will pretend we are eating together
> 
> :bong::bong:


 
I added bacon and cheese...sometimes I add grey pupon or mayo.. orange slices from my tree on the side.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

or you can boil it in cheap plastic container in microwave...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

Benny, how bout my the denture tablet clean technique? or Epsom salts?

Denture tablet.... add a small peice of the tablet in the stem and add warm water it will fizz and swell.

Epsom Salt....  pour into pipe then add a little iso or warm water and shake whilst kkeeping the holes covered


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

hey tc...glad you are here..I would order those seeds gf..you never know when they will run out. then you have to wait which stinks..you token something nice today?


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

cold water a little well broken up ice, salt, swish it  around and rinse with warm water, Its how waitresses clean coffe pots.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 27, 2009)

epsom salts and polident...old folks bong cleaners...

forgot bout the ice method there *chef*, good one..works great on coffee pots!

*2Dog*, smoking Northernlights earlier and just rolled up some POT of GOLD joints.  Need to do a Northernlights strain report, just cant stay straight enough to start it....maybe after the holidays?  Gonna order the seeds after the holidays....I am not rushed...usually ever...lol....I wont be starting the seeds till ......March?  Late March.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Ohh thanks for the tips, mine could use a good cleaning.  I have been slacking off a bit lately.

Hi duck, I see u down there.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

I clean my reg or I get that nasty black liquid coming out the end onto my hand...hate that..........


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

:ciao: BHC :bolt::bong2:

Just reading and catching up on the mayhem:aok:

getting ready to do a bunch of bongs since I have had company the last day or so.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2009)

Time for a Evening BIU session :bong::bong:

passing to the next BHCer:bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2009)

Just had a session...hmmm, I could use another.  

And-  :woohoo: :woohoo:  

Room's clean!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

will she be happy or ticked sm? lol...nice on the donation! great way to recycle too. I always try to buy used before new..not on everything of course but what I can.  my coach purse was used twice by a lady and sold onto me for 40.00.......to die for.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 27, 2009)

I finally got a camera..that takes nice pics..not ones that are all washed out...

I also got a new bong that has a killer lil bowl that saves me weed but hits reallllly well...so here's a pic with my new camera...

that's some of the Hash Plant next to it...each jar is about an ounce and I only have 5 left...There are 6 weeks to go until I even start checkin trikes on the Purple Kush, so I see some rationing in my future

(oh yeah, and 2..Having lived in the south, I think that strawberry jelly goes super well on a fried egg sandwich..when the yolk is all runny..I hope that doesn't gross anybody out, but it's gooood!)


----------



## 420benny (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pic and pipe. Somebody is a golfer.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

very cool cmd sounds like you did ok!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

*cmd420 *nice jars:holysheep:  oh and your :bong1: is swell looking too.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

hey duckman......long time no toke.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey :ciao: 2Dog... Here take the :bong1: and biu


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

thank ya I have seen the pics of your smoke my man so frosty...cant wait til I have another harvest I think the plastic wall deviding my flowering area from veg is going up tonight!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks 2Dog.. I should have done better, but I got a bit lazy

:yay: On the start of flowering, the best time of the grow, at least for me. Sometimes I feel bad come harvest for cutting them down, but that only last till I start smoking them.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

I never feel bad cutting them...so weird. I do make them babies  I always just felt they want to be smoked and enjoyed..taken care of and grown right. ashes to ashes and dust to dust...sort of thing. I want to be cremated so for me it isnt bad.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2009)

I vape mostly now, so there is no cremation:laugh: just the buzz


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

lol...just a little bud tan..


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

hmm ive edited it but for no other reason than the fact i wanted to ,,,

legalisefreedom is right this is a site for growing not having fun or socialising whilst high ,,,god forbid it what stoners may do 

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

doesnt sound like mel to me...sorry 4u,  two thumbs down to anyone and everyone with extra or fake accounts... I dont see the need for all this. If neg stuff goes on in other forums or facebook or whatever why not keep it there?


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

*OK 2 dog do you not read ? it was explained early on when you were  sympathising with SM why i had 2 names and why i didnt use this melissa account anymore ,:doh: so yes it is me ,,,
and why when you mentionied it wasnt me did you refer to 4u ..?
you think he posted it ????
,*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

*and you are ?  
ohh yeah your 2 dogs friend ,,and fyi the bhc became lame along time ago *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

> TC 4u knew what he was doing just did not care about those of us that concidered him a friend.
> 
> now come on ozzy thats bull ...i dont see why his and anyone elses friendship is being mentioned



It simple alot of us only talk to him here and he knew that.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

*not according to SM OZZY ,,she advised them to contact you for more info on where to find him ,,*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my god....4U you are the one makeing this like a playground....jesus...let it rest this is supposed to be a MJ growing site...not the days of our lives

Later folks I don't have time for this crap...and I have all the time in the world..If I wanted to see a bunch of teeny bopping ** I'd get a my space acct.  Good Night 4U...I'm sure that the Melissa acct will be banned tommorrow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

I know of 1 site and until I checked it today I did not know he has been PMing me there. 

IF 4u DID NOT TELL YOU ALL THE SITE DON"T ASK


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Oh my god....4U you are the one makeing this like a playground....jesus...let it rest this is supposed to be a MJ growing site...not the days of our lives
> 
> Later folks I don't have time for this crap...and I have all the time in the world..If I wanted to see a bunch of teeny bopping ** I'd get a my space acct. Good Night 4U...I'm sure that the Melissa acct will be banned tommorrow


 
*legalise ok i explained to 2dog ,,this is not 4u why not do an ip search likeeveryone else seems to ,,,all you need to do is check some posts ,,,ive been around this forum along time and my posts show it ,,from when i very first started out ,,and to the childish crap im having to respond to now ,,,,why cannot i be me ?*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

*LF* Melissa is Melissa She needs to have her say just like everybody else


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

*and yes i know im gonna get banned to morrow ,,,but what actually for ,,? having fingers that type ..or my own ip adress so i figured i may aswell speak some truths ,,,and have some fun,,see everyone claim to hate the drama but are still eager to respond to it :rofl:*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

Whatever...cause you are writing just like 4U, but I'm not going to get dragged into this juvinile stuff....have fun kiddo...I thought you were better than that...I guess I was wrong


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

Feel the love?:afroweed:


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Whatever...cause you are writing just like 4U, but I'm not going to get dragged into this juvinile stuff....have fun kiddo...I thought you were better than that...I guess I was wrong


 

:shocked: dam dont say that ,,,i can spell :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

BIU session


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

ok then.........moving on...time to smoke I am breaking out some pk with hash on top....anyone want to smoke? did a lot of repotting tonight and added another fan to the grow room..and dangit a nub dropped into my soda...lol...just a tiny bit damp under the lightbulb it goes!


----------



## Melissa (Dec 28, 2009)

*BIU

:bong::bong::48::bong::bong:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

:bong::bongin::bong2::bong::bongin::bong2::bong: :bongin::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

oh ozzy......I think that is almost enough for us to get a buzz heres one more..:bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

:bongin::bong2::bongin::bong::bong::bongin: Got to keep the Voices Happy


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

man I got the munchies....pk always does that to me..hmmmmmmm what to munch.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 28, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok then.........moving on...time to smoke I am breaking out some pk with hash on top....anyone want to smoke? did a lot of repotting tonight and added another fan to the grow room..and dangit a nub dropped into my soda...lol...just a tiny bit damp under the lightbulb it goes!


 
just pop it in the can and there ya go...soda with a kick..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

good idea cmd...people pay good money for those..this pk is sooo good. I want to grow some hash plants like yours...it looked golden in the pics was that the color in reality?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 28, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> good idea cmd...people pay good money for those..this pk is sooo good. I want to grow some hash plants like yours...it looked golden in the pics was that the color in reality?


 
some of the buds were, but that's cuz of the probs I had (brown leaves etc..)...the HP is a long term comittment, but worth it...

I just got the new cam, so I'll throw up some pics of the 6 PKs I have...they are just at 15 days and showing the cutest lil flowers..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds adorable..I have been thinking about your mildew/bug issues and have to wonder if it isnt all from bringing in outside clones.. I cant wait to see you get some mommas and clone your own..plus its so much cheaper. I am scared to death to buy anymore clones...what could be on them.. has me turned onto seeds course so many great strains in cali are clone only..once it is warmer it will be easier for me to segregate the new ones... when I go to san diego for mexico I am going to look for Purple eurkle, afgoo or afgooey, pink panther and og kush...anythig else I should look for thats clone only? I dont like the sativas..I keep looking at my trainwrecks thinking IDK...we shal see when they are done.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 28, 2009)

I know, I know...these PKs are actually the last clones that I'll be recieving...I'll be doing my own from now on...

Wonder, shmunder 2baby...that _is_ where my mold and pest issues came from..you hit the nail on the head


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

lol I look at all new clones like they have std's...or maybe it should be Ptd's... :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAA!..haaaa  see how immature and self centered our illiterate little _friend_ reeeally is?.. I wonder if he is going to force me to contact comcast next?...  
    AND in addition, he will be putting melissa/ukgirl at risk of being "associated" too!..  (now that's a thoughtfull BF..:rofl.. How is britan on cultivation?..  
just keep it up 4u , you're digging a hole that neither you nor mel' can climb out of... 
...and "YES".. I am using mel's username as leverage..  I don't play nice... errr..rather, I don't _"play"_...:confused2: 
you better go play at breedbay or rollitupp or wherever it is that your childish antics are allowed.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*

Snowing and blowing hard 21f



*2Dog* and *cmd420* I always quarantine any new clones in a separate area prior to adding to main grow area.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

burrrrrr this is truly the first day it has seemed like winter here. The wind and cold goes right through ya.....burrrrrrrrrrrrr cold

My 25 watt vape is keeping me warm

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

Good Morning BHCers let's BIU

Ditto on the weather Duck accept I got snow blowing around.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 28, 2009)

good morn friends, well i just got done reading back 6 pages and i must say, well i guess theres not much to say except i am who i say i am.  
45 and sunny today, they say its going to get colder this week with rain and or snow new years, we shall see. i harvested some northern lights last week that came out great, pulling a super lemon haze next week :hubba:  that is some awesome stuff, ill see if i can get a pic later. lets biu.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

benny is staying on the couch today. I wish it was couchlock, but I am sick. Sinus headache and cold, sore throat. Couldn't sleep, but my dogs are happy. They get to stay in today,too. I wish they can load the woodstove, too. benny's new Year's wish is to have as little drama here as possible. This is crunch time, folks. We either hold on and build this place back up, or we watch the next big migration to other sites of the core members. I was very surprised to find so many "regulars" on another site last night. I am not good with change, but I do not hang around places full of bickering for long.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope you feel better benny.  My tum is on the fritz and I am takin it easy today too.  In fact just rolled out of bed.    And I think I need a nap.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

Just rolled out of bed I thought it was early for you to be up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Just rolled out of bed I thought it was early for you to be up.


 
Yea, the early bird gets the worm.    I much prefer lunch.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 28, 2009)

And I thot fall's harvest was a sad time....
nothing like some Drama whilst out of the room....

I am to the point, dont know, dont care, dont tell me.  Not that anyone would.

I am with you *Benny*....  possible migration could be in site.  Hope you are feeling better real soon.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea, the early bird gets the worm.


but the early worm gets eaten


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Morn all, whew a real doozie of a night! No more pinto's:holysheep:  i had enough gas to kick start the space shuttle:huh: How's the bhc and the family today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm okay chef, how about you?  Its Monday.  Counting the days til the kids go back to school next Monday.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm good smom! How can the chef get you better  than ok today lets see... a question to ponder... if a logger farts in the woods and no one's, around does it smell?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Ask the trees. 

My stomach is on the fritz and I don't have any pepto.  LOL.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Smoke woman! I'm guessing it would smell like somone just pooped a x-mas tree. Ok here'sa another one .......if brittany spears was walking thrugh the woods and a tree fell on her......would anyone care?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope!!!

LMAO!


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

:rofl: didn't think so!


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Pickle weasel! Just had a kelso moment.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

Dang its cold outside:bong2:

Just got done bowling and had a great time even bowled a 228 not bad for not bowling in over a year. Or a least  good for me:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Did I ever tell you about the last time I bowled?  I had very long nails and had to do it granny-style.  I ended with a 25.      I gave up then...lol.

I can kick some butt on Wii bowling but I don't think that counts...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I would like watching you bowl _Granny-style_


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think I would like watching you bowl _Granny-style_


 
:spit: 

I bet I could beat you if we both played granny-style.  Bring it!!!!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey duck, ever bowl stoned? I am in a league and haven't dared try it. Not even on practice sundays. I know the Hamster bowls, too. Wonder if he tried it? I might have to give it a go. First on practice day. Less people to laugh at me. I almost left my foot bootie on last week after going to pee, while cleaning my ball at the approach I spotted it. That would have been funny. Maybe painful if I slid out on my ash.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

i could beat you both ........with the bumper guards!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Hey duck, ever bowl stoned? I am in a league and haven't dared try it. Not even on practice sundays. I know the Hamster bowls, too. Wonder if he tried it? I might have to give it a go. First on practice day. Less people to laugh at me. I almost left my foot bootie on last week after going to pee, while cleaning my ball at the approach I spotted it. That would have been funny. Maybe painful if I slid out on my ash.




I always bowl stoned. Bowled stone for 2 years in a league. Even copping a buzzes in between games. bowled a 273 stoned that is my high game.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> i could beat you both ........with the bumper guards!


 
Hahha you think so eh?  

:giggle:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

You are on chef. What's the bet? benny always bowls better when motivated,lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

:cry: Ozzy not allowed in the local bowling Alley. I got caught shotting the pins over with a peashooter:laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

afternoon people! time to smoke. fixing the brakes on the explorer getting it ready to travel. good times........4:20 is on it's way I am starting early.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2009)

:ciao: BHC Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

sounds very nice mind.. you have a picture?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

enjoy! see ya later


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Evening bhc.  Still feelin a bit puny.  Gonna be an early evening as soon as I smoke a bowl.  Fams gone to see Avatar tonight, nice n peaceful.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

sleep well lady...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you 2dog.  Enjoy your evening.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Bong Hitter lets enjoy a few :bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::joint::ccc: :tokie:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

benny got up off his sick bed to bowl tonight. Not bad for an almost dead guy. BIU peeps. I need some oxygen, lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

On the mend here too.  The nap at 7pm was quite beneficial.  Bedtime now and hope to be 100% in the morning...errr, early afternoon.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

hope u feel better sm..I love hot tea and smoke when I am sick...if it isnt the tummy tomato soup and half a grilled cheese sandwhich is in order..


----------



## astrobud (Dec 29, 2009)

good morn bhc. sm, benny, 2dog, i hope you are feeling better today. i didnt bowl for like 8 years and bowled a 185 last time i went and i love doing it stoned. i leave you guys with some green for the page. super lemon haze almost 8 weeks in flower.

View attachment 145193


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

*Good Tuesdays Morning BHC :ciao: *

19f and blowing snow.

Nice buds *Astrobud*


BIU 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

Still cold outside and still :bongin:




Oh and some garden work:hubba::hubba:



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Morning BHC, got a bit hammered last night but BUI to recover! Hope all our sick ones are feeling better today.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Good mornin! benny is back on the couch. Having a relapse, lol. Gotta get better after lunch. The family is trusting me to do all the cooking for a feast tonight. Brave souls they are. lmao


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Good morning duck, 2dog, astra, chef and benny.    Benny are you feeling better?

I was having some crazy dreams, but they were enjoyable.  One of the side effects of my medicine are vivid dreams.  I like that cuz before the meds I might remember maybe 2 dreams a year and that was it. So I'll take it.  

Waiting for the snow to hit.   

Gotta take son to ear dr so no smoking til thats done.   

How is everyone today?  Its 2 for Tuesday.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear your feeling better Benny.

Good morning BHC, possibility of snow today.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

:ciao:BHC Getting a few practice :bong1: before the :20

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## budiholi (Dec 29, 2009)

hey come on guys i posted my bong u gonna let me join i dont stink lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

budiholi this is the 3rd time you have posted the question and you never stick around long enough or go back enough pages to read the answer.

This is the first time you asked with the answer click here


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

afternoon everyone! got my wall up in the grow room ..again lol...thank you hermi pollen...things are going smoothly..I am thankful god I cannot wait until harvest time..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn bhc. sm, benny, 2dog, i hope you are feeling better today. i didnt bowl for like 8 years and bowled a 185 last time i went and i love doing it stoned. i leave you guys with some green for the page. super lemon haze almost 8 weeks in flower.
> 
> View attachment 145193


 

looking frosty~ very nice man Ill help you test her soon   :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Afternoon BHC! Have to wait to BUI Wtih ya. I'm all out of resreve. Didn.t count on a few plants going south, but oh well.  Benny get better bud. Hey 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

hey chefy how is your knee man I was thinking about you yesterday...


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Well they said it's almost ready fer surgery. I got a torn miniscus and cartilage that needs to be cleaned out around my knee cap. Prob after the first of the year. How's it with you?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

wow man ...that sucks...I am excellent my friend. need to go shopping for dirt and supplies waiting for my bro..I hate carrying all those heavy bags. lol...dont want to break a nail before my big trip...right now thye are all the same length (sounds stupid but to me I like em that way) lol.......


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL, don't break a nail. Where ya headed to? Pack a yankee candle, they burn slow and are very good 2 mask smell in a hotel room.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good morning BHC, possibility of snow today.


 
Just started here.  Crazy!!  Snow twice in one week.  Just ain't right, atleast where I live.  

BIU, I am unable to, kids all about.  Too bad I'm out of brownies.  Take some hits 4 me.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

We got crappy weather headed our way fer new years.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

I am thinking of taking some good sprays to cover my smoking on the cruise..the ones that kill the smell and cover..plus I will prob exhale into a wet towel...hubby's idea you should see how pissed he gets if I exhale into the room..at a normal hotel room I couldnt give a crap..lol...on the cruise I have to see the same steward all week...


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh that's right your gonna be one of us....senorita! Ok get yourself a febreeze 20 hr candle. it will DISOLVE the smell. Also never underestimate the power of the .....FART FAN!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean about the nails 2dog.  Once one breaks I have to file all the others down to be even.

Sometimes tho, if its just a little rip on one side I use some super glue.  Occassionally works...occassionally doesnt.  :giggle: 

I'm sending this weather to chef.  Men can handle it better..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

I have always heard that exhaling thru a toilet paper tobe with a fabric softener on the other end really helps with the smell.

Whatever you do, give it a good try before cruising!!  I'll be thinking of you guys on my anniversay.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Noooo i was born in Texas smom! Don't much care fer the cold stuff. You can keep it. I promise not to flame you if you do


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

we also put a towel in the crack under the door..they arent trying to bust you on a cruise ship they want you back...I am not worried at all.  thanks for the idea sm I have heard of that.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

Take a vape 2Dog does not smell like weed when inhaled/exhaled 

But if that is to extreme I have also IME like SM that exhale through a paper towel/toilet roll with Fabreeze works well. I like paper towel better. But there again the steward may want some of yours after he gets a whiff.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

lol thats true pc..an extra little tip...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

wow!m I want a nug..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice mindzeye :aok:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Another idea i had was to take the blue painters tape and seal the edges of the door. It will do it's job and wont peel of any paint or varnish when you remove it.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

out to dinner with the in laws and grand parent in laws..ugggggg
the grandparents I like the dad and step monster..not so much. wish me luck peeps!


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck 2dog! Hehehe blow a fatty with her.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 29, 2009)

benny is struggling through the day. I went out to get my honey some roses for our anniversary and my *^%^&& car flooded. Pouring rain. No one would help. I asked 5 people if they had any jumper cables. They all looked at me like I was a homeless junkie. Sorry, dude. Had to call my daughter to come help. Still wouldn't start. I got home soaking wet, cold, no lunch and a killer headache. I did get the flowers, though. Did I mention it was raining hard? My chicken got a LATE start in the smoker. Not having much fun. I can't even roll one, cuz I need to get my car back if anybody ever stops by. At least the frig is full of food and beer and I have everything cooking. It may work out. Spark one for me and pray that my spark plugs have dried out.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have a older model car check your distibutor. You may need to dry the under side of the cap.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks chef. No distributor, it has 6 coils. This model has aggressively rich cold starting software and this happens now and then. I need to keep my jumper cables in this car.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> benny is struggling through the day. I went out to get my honey some roses for our anniversary and my *^%^&& car flooded. Pouring rain. No one would help. I asked 5 people if they had any jumper cables. They all looked at me like I was a homeless junkie. Sorry, dude. Had to call my daughter to come help. Still wouldn't start. I got home soaking wet, cold, no lunch and a killer headache. I did get the flowers, though. Did I mention it was raining hard? My chicken got a LATE start in the smoker. Not having much fun. I can't even roll one, cuz I need to get my car back if anybody ever stops by. At least the frig is full of food and beer and I have everything cooking. It may work out. Spark one for me and pray that my spark plugs have dried out.


 
oh man Im sorry dude...I cant believe no one helped you...and if I cant help i let them use my cell to make a call...some people..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

No one would help you benny?  Dang what is wrong with people these days.  :hitchair:   We were at the grocery store tonight and in the bread isle, I politely told the lady who was looking at the buns that I was right behind her with my cart.  She didnt even look at me and she said uh huh.    Courtesy isn't so common now a days.  Happy Anniversary tho.  

I'm not a big fan of my inlaws either 2dog.  But then again, at the moment they are a tad better then my family.   

chef- I am hatin it.  Its pretty to look at, but I'd rather see it in pictures or on the news...lol.

Nice buds mindz!!  I can cyber smell it.  

ducky, how are you doing this evening?

ozzy, ya there???

Frito pie is ready...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Good luck 2dog! Hehehe blow a fatty with her.


 
get this..she does smoke. but cant get any good stuff..doesnt have the balls to get a card. she is on so many medfs I cant count them and she drinks like a fish..all after having her stomache stapled..Last tie we went on vaca with them (the only time lol) she yelled loudly in the hallway it smells like pot in here..about my room..no true cool stoner would do that ...I could have slugged her..


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol Smom! I'm with ya on that Yo benny i got one word fer ya...NOTRO! :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Eeeww 2dog, i guess no one ever taught her how to be an adult stoner? Got a high school friend my age thats still believes he's 18. It's funny to hear how his life sucks and how he can't get it together. Some can't be taught. You should grow some destoyer or something outragously potent to give to her on those occasions. Passed out loud stoners don't get very loud.:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 29, 2009)

chef, what the heck is NOTRO? Are you suggesting I blow her up, lol. Help has arrived. My honey is home(loves the flowers). I needed the points badly. Daughter and b/f are on the way to try jumping it again. I'll be back later, I hope.


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello BHC...Benny that sucks dude...sometimes (unfortunately a lot of the time) people are tools....Hi SM...2dog, chef, ME, pc and anybody i might hve missed...Getting ready to spark it up for the first time today/tonght...

Hey 2dog...they sell little vapes that you use a lighter to heat up....I will see if i can find a link...it's small and you cld get it onboard easily...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang I still need to buy a vape.  Maybe I can if I don't get my Iphone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi astro- I see you down there.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 29, 2009)

She sounds like a train wreck 2...

When I went on a cruise, I just held my hits in for a long time then exhaled really hard through a towel..no probs..and I smoke like a freakin chimney..

oh, yeah..heres the kicker..I just kept the "room occupied" sign on the door all week so the steward didn't come in to clean at all..(we weren't really in the room anyway)..he was this cool kid that just kind of smiled at us like he knew..

I tipped him nicely and he didn't even have to clean our room all week..good times

oh, yeah...and Benny...I bet things will be much better by the time dinner and a joint is in ya


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

This is portable vape but not the one I was talking about....hxxp://www.vapornation.com/store/Pocket-Vape-Vaporizer-p-558.html


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2009)

Tip ahead of time 2Dog and that steward will be putty in your hands.

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Good advice duck!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

BIU!!

Kids all tucked in, enjoying a nice irish coffee, about to sneak off into the cold garage.   

Our snow turned into rain.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Wrap up sweety it's freakin cold! I love irish cofee! Have one fer me!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

High pdude.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

:ciao:Have a nice night :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

High ozz, bye ozz..lol.


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Night all, manyana smom!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Me too..time for a soak in the tub.

Nite everyone.

:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hello BHC...Benny that sucks dude...sometimes (unfortunately a lot of the time) people are tools....Hi SM...2dog, chef, ME, pc and anybody i might hve missed...Getting ready to spark it up for the first time today/tonght...
> 
> Hey 2dog...they sell little vapes that you use a lighter to heat up....I will see if i can find a link...it's small and you cld get it onboard easily...


 
that sounds cool... my bro's lady has mine she lives with her mom and this allows her to smoke upstairs in her room with none the wiser..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> She sounds like a train wreck 2...
> 
> When I went on a cruise, I just held my hits in for a long time then exhaled really hard through a towel..no probs..and I smoke like a freakin chimney..
> 
> ...


 
last time mine tried to come in while I was in the room with the occupied sign up...men..sniff. bet he wouldnt pull that on you popeye!


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

morn MP and the BHC!!  22 degrees and i say it's freakin cold! Gonna go rent a movie on pay per view. Let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 30, 2009)

morn bhc, sunny and45 today,26 now, brrrr. how ya like the snow sm, i see on the news you are getting some in your area.have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

20f and still dark...SmokinMom's weather is getting here tonight should be fun the roads.. hee haw


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 30, 2009)

just back in from the shed not too bad dont know the weather but 2 sweaters was enough plnts are getting mighty frosty.:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Dec 30, 2009)

Benny, apparently you were not wearing your Duck Sweatshirt when you asked these butt heads for help, so did the boyfriend get the job done?

We have high winds and rain coming tomorrow.....last time that happened we lost power......and that sucks

Do any of you guys miss 4u and UK?  I do.  If you don't miss them and are happy that they got banned send me a PM and explain your reasoning....or....post it here.....

And have you noticed that mojave has disappeared from the BHC?  Do any of you know why?  

Anyways, enjoy your coffee this fine AM.......Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

:ciao: P-dude

Just like in life people move on.

The BHC does not need to rehash old memories/drama if you need to to reminiscence there are 641 pages to reminiscence to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: P-dude
> 
> Just like in life people move on.
> 
> The BHC does not need to rehash old memories/drama if you need to to reminiscence there are 641 pages to reminiscence to.


 
:yeahthat: 

Mornin everyone.  Last night the snow turned into rain and washed all the white stuff away.  Guess the storm left us a bit early.  Look out duck!!  

BIU!

My pc is acting strange.  Last night then screen went a little dim and it went to battery power even tho it was plugged in.  I checked all the cords and it seemed fine.  I shut it down to save power and its still like that today.     Dunno whats up.  According to that I only have 3 hrs til my battery is dead.   

If you don't see me, you'll kno why.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

They weatherman says to hit late tonight/early morning

I think I will just stay home and BIU till Spring

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

get the computer fixed too


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

p-dude, you can find mojave at breedbay. benny's car made it home this morning via tow truck. Safe and sound in my shop awaiting better health to revive her. Daughter's b/f tried to get it going, but it wasn't meant to be last night. I should have had it towed then. I would have slept better. I did get 2 cool duck t-shirts for Christmas last night, though. Dinner came out great. Surprisingly so, considering everything. I may fire one up in a bit. Too boring sitting around. Dogs are thrilled. Once again inside staying snuggy warm in front of the stove.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol..dogs thrilled..

The clouds moved in yesterday.....we headed to the valley and had the forcast of rain later in the day.  As I walked out the door of the supermarket yesteray......those sure look like snow clouds I said.....and yep, before we hit the top of the summit going home it was snowing like freaking crazy!  Two accidents on the way home, one looked pretty bad....WHAT is up with people? I mean, dang.......SLOW DOWN WHEN DRIVING IN BAD CONDITIONS!  Like the poor old guy in front of the line of twenty cars we were......he was doing 15 mph, I bet his ears were burning, but he possilby kept some folks from getting in accidents...lol.  The accidents we saw were all in traffic comming at us.

whew.....glad to hear you got the rig back Benny.

*Good Morning BHC!*
next system hits the coast and no snow forcast at least for us.  Batton down the hatches!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey BHCers stoping in to BIU then back to :shocked: work :doh: got to remember to unplug the phone Cold weather= work. Some people around here are just getting electric back on after a week with no power, the power comes on the well pump kicks on and the water lines that froze bust. 

TMT BIU :bong::bong::bong:

Sliding your alls ways :bong1::bong1::bong1:
:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad thats all sorted benny...and I hope the Mrs appreciates those roses.  What color did you get?

I'll take a few of those ozzman.    I have an errand to run soon, all by my lonesome.  Bundle up!!

We had snow yesterday too tc.  Strange for us to have snow twice within a week.  I want my usual semi-warm weather back.

pc, enjoy it, haha.  It didn't last long here tho.  They were saying it was supposed to last til this morning, but quit about 10 pm last night.  Hopefully it will be short-lived for you as well.

Hi astro, chef, pdude, mindz, cmd, 2dog, east la, and anyone else I may have forgotten.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's some flowers for ya Benny, I forgot to say, Happy Anniversary!....they aint white widdow...lol.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks TC! I won't smoke them, just sniff. SM, mine were yellow with red fringes. If you have ever seen Peace or Double Delight, it is close. Yes, she liked them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds beautiful benny.

Despite the car, how ya feelin?


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

I am trusting my son's version of the cold I have. He says it lasts 4 days. I think it is day 3 and my brain still feels like jello with a hangover on a roller coaster, lol. The miracle cure should happen tomorrow. Stay tuned


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I better go lay down.   

My brain feels like its being crushed by my temples and my jaw feels weird too.

Please don't let this be a seizure.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> we also put a towel in the crack under the door..they arent trying to bust you on a cruise ship they want you back...I am not worried at all.  thanks for the idea sm I have heard of that.


Ahh, really doesnt work, my ex-'s kids did it all the time till they found out we knew !


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think I better go lay down.
> 
> My brain feels like its being crushed by my temples and my jaw feels weird too.
> 
> Please don't let this be a seizure.


Relax Mom ...go smoke one and take a cat nap ! Thats what i do every day ~


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

morning everyone!!!  so sorry people are sick! It is sunny and cold here...nothing to complain about. I need to clean today and take down christmas stuff...but before that I am smoking and catching up online..


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG ... I just read the last umptine pages....never saw any of this drama . Sad that we "lost " a few friends...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, I'm still here. Just not posting much right now. Thanks for worrying about me, P'Dude. But nothing to worry about. I'm not planning to leave MP, though I am also on a few other forums as well. I like diversity. 

 Just taking a bit of a holiday breather, and to get my insides happy again. The Math Dude is home, and it's pretty impossible to be online more than 5 minutes at a time. I will be very relieved when the holidays are over and he goes back to school. 

Right now, I'm boxed in at the computer--he has 3 desks surrounding me, all filled with papers he is grading. And he's whistling off key at rock-concert decibels. We are talking fingernails on the chalkboard here, and no relief in sight since the adolescent dog ate my ear plugs. 

Meds, good to see you typing---though I don't know how you are doing it with third degree burns and a cut so big and deep it took 26 stitches to close it!  That's one dangerous profession you are in. 

OHC, how are the autos coming?????  

Has everyone seen the fabulous thread NVthis started on photography? Don't miss it!


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

afternoon mmama amd the BHC. 31 degrees and chili cooking in the crock pot.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

well the christmas stuff is down! yay!!! laundry is getting done kitchen is clean..I need to pick up after the dogs, mop clean bathrooms and wipe the walls down...smoking a bowl and eating breakfast first tho...hmmm

my hubbys grandma is a trip..

last night I guess was the first time she knew I was diabetic..well she assumed I am type 2 which on some cases is preventable..she said if you are diabetic you have heart disease and will have a heart attack..at dinner people. I said I like pepsi over an alcoholic drink and she asked if I like heart attacks..so evil. then she wanted to see my hair and made me unravel it..no issue there but she comments on how black it is..my hair isnt black..but I think she is a tiny racist..she always forgets what nationalities I am...
His father called me a brown woman once..I have about the palest skin out there...these people are weird..make me uneasy.. I looked her straight in the face said I have low blood pressure good cholesterol and I exercise reg..I am not going to die of a heart attack anytime soon..I am nly 29...ugggggg
my husband was apologising all night..even stepmom looked emberassed for me.. his whole family is like blonde and blue eyes..his mom once said oh your baby will have blue eyes..I was like uh no my baby will prob have green like my mom not that any of that matters healthy baby are whats important...sorry people..I feel better


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Smoke a bowl with her!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

That was bizarre.  I took a nice nap and my jaw is fine.  Head still aches a bit but nothing like earlier.  Crazy stuff.

On another note my friends...BIU!!

I better shower and get dressed now, its nearly 4 pm.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

:ciao: BHC  :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey BHCers it's 10 after 5, the work day is over a few of these :bong1::bong::bongin::ccc::joint: will help us come alive


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

:smoke1: :dancing: :headbang2: :joint4: yes time to smoke! again...lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

See how quick you come alive 2dog


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

shoot I might even bring the nunchuck guy out..:chuck: :fly: :lama:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

listening to this...cant be mad!

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8skze4EQIY


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

Brings back warm weather memories

can't dance like that with winter clothes on


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

Howdy!
mm, glad to see you around
2dog, what do you think about making her some "special" cookies? Then watch the show and you ask some interesting questions of her. That is a rude person.
chef, is Sally helping with the chili? Got a good recipe?
If I forgot anybody, besides ozzy, it's cuz I was bad and hit on a j of widow lmao. If you can't think you are sick, maybe you are not?
TC, still waiting on your pics


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

Good Afternoon BHC!

the tree is down...the floor is vacumed, the house is put back to normalcey....dang if I could only learn to spell.  I can roll joints tho.....see my fine examples below.

Hows about a Joint Rolling Afternoon, lets see your reefers guys and gals.....

 
ah...Northernlights there.....

Im ready for some nice *New Years Eve* tomorrow..how bout you all?  What are you all up too?  I like a nice quiet evening at home and in the sack for new years fun before eleven, possibly earlier, celebrating East Coast New Years.  Maybe a nice bbq steak on the deck with the snow and a tator to go with it and the fixins..with a crispy salad.

I am happiest and most thankful that now we can say *twenty ten!*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

it was hard writing all that.....and then you left....dang.

tcbud waves at the Goddess down there.....waves!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Wish all the tree and stuff was taken down here.

I suck at rolling, was supposed to have some lessons last month but we got too busy.  :giggle:   Anyone wanna teach me?  I know, pretty pathetic but I've been a pipe/bong girl all my life.  Hard teaching an old dog new tricks.. 

Usually we go to a party with other couples and their kids.  Last year we all played Texas Hold Em.  1st time I ever had.  I sucked at that too, but everyone had fun.

How come I can't play that but always did pretty good at strip poker?  :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

tc you get me so excited about my NL #5...I will be smoking her soon!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi tcbud :ciao:

Sounds like you got some solid plans there.

I am going bowling: 12 noon pre-game, bowl from 1pm to 4pm,5pm after-game,6pm pigging out on king crab legs and after that I do not know but will be home early.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How come I can't play that but always did pretty good at strip poker?  :rofl:




There are no losers in strip poker, everybody wins:hubba::hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

*2Dog*, NL#5, I grew that first year I grew and loved it too. Just read back on your Mother in Law post... my husband says when you are that old, your brain doesnt know your mouth is saying what it is thinking.....does that make sense?  She sounds like a real pip.... Your husband is a Saint for not telling her to shut up.

*SM*, in strip poker isnt it about what your wearing or not?
Where as Holdem is more a what is the other person thinking or not?
Just read back about your head ache..glad your feeling better.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds yummy ME....gotta love the bubble hash....

Hello BHC...just got home from my last day of work till Monday.....
I hve to roll a bunch of J's for tomorrow night myself...I shld just bring my bong but i don't like driving with it anywhere in my car....BIU people


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

TC, I left to find my missing bpotm pic. I am back, love your joints. What papers do you use? I even managed to post my bpotm entry. No rush, this month doesn't end for another 32 hours,lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hello BHC, Sparkin one right now! Tonights activity is going to be some bubble hash.. I have a paper bag full of sugar leaf trim, I just need to go buy some ice!!



I made some bubble hash up the other night--I wanted it to be dry by New Year's Eve.  We have a kind of quiet affair--just a bunch of us old stoners getting high and setting off fireworks.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

Evening BHC 'ers ! Been a helluva day here...just got back up frommy all day nap...lol 
I recently startted rolling again and i'm happy that i finally understand what the "crutch" is for...wish i had something to roll.....
Its another 2 weeks before my next chop...uggh ~ 

HIE: Thats how i usually celebrate the Newyear with some good ol fireworks from the local rez of course ~


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> HIE: Thats how i usually celebrate the Newyear with some good ol fireworks from the local rez of course ~


 
I love the smell of Cordite.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey MindzEye this dude was fast and has nice bags. Real Bubble Bags

hXXp://myworld.ebay.com/sweet-leafs&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

:cry: :bolt: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bolt: :watchplant: :bolt: :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree oz time to smoke.........


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

I have defrosted meat..Maybe I should make homemade meatballs...hubby would love that...hmmmoh no eggs. damn. well tomorrow is new years eve I can make em then...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Who eats black-eyed peas on New Years Day?



I do...with some ham and cornbread...maybe some banana pudding..

I need all the luck I can get for *2010*.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Who eats black-eyed peas on New Years Day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the first time i hve ever heard of this SM....I wld do it except hold the ham...or let me substitue bacon....mmm yummy


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

I have never made those sm..maybe not even eaten them..do you get fresh or canned?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

I take the easy way out and get canned.  My fav are the ones by Ranch Style, you know, like the bean.  

But any will work.

Here in the south they say if you don't eat any for New Years Day you'll have bad luck all year.  Well we didn't have any and the stores were sold out (lol) and I am not kidding- hubs got very ill the next day and on the 2nd he was admitted into the hospital for 1 1/2 weeks.   

Not forgetting them this year.  

Even the animals get one or 2.  :giggle:


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

Out here people eat pickled herring SM...I love sea food but no thanks...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

ewww ham that sounds awful...

my gram took me to visit her family friends once..they had boiled pickled pigs feet. My grandma looked them straight in the face lied said we had eaten because she had to feed me. Never seen her lie before or since lmao... and even at that young age I knew not to correct her or I would end up eating pig foot..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Out here people eat pickled herring SM...I love sea food but no thanks...


 
Bleh, no thanks here either.

Some folks eat sausage and sourkraut.  Don't want that either.  When I was a kid I'd get sooo mad at my dad when he'd cook that stuff- it smelled up the whole house.  Nasty stuff right there.  

He also liked sardines and pickled pigs feet.  Double gag.  I think his many years of being a heavy smoker did something to dads tastebuds.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

sourkraut makes me ill...and I am part german...rotten pickled cabbage..not my bag baby..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 30, 2009)

Us Irish eat Corned beef and cabbage with a silver dollar cooked in the pot who ever gets the silver dollar will have the luck for the year.

TMT BIU :bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2::48::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Ewww ozzman..lol.

Have you ever gotten the silver dollar?

That poor silver dollar having to be cooked in that crap.  :giggle: (jk)


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2009)

I love cabbage but if i eat it the wife makes me sleep on the couch...it makes me play the a$$flute all night....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Hammy- tootie flootie?


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

My ol man use to love "blood pudding".....NOW Thats NASTY ! 
Tommoroow i think i need to make some chilli and snack on some black eyed peas and Bratwurst for dinner ~


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> My ol man use to love "blood pudding".....NOW Thats NASTY !
> Tommoroow i think i need to make some chilli and snack on some black eyed peas and Bratwurst for dinner ~


 
Dunno what blood pudding is, dont think I wanna know.   

Chili and black-eyed peas...smart man.  Here's to a prosperous new year!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

A texas tradition, gonna break out the rib-eye's!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

chef do you tenderize them with a mallet? how do you cook them?


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't use a grill where i live, almost sacralidge but marinate them in chopped garlic and beer fer 24 hrs. As thick as the one's i got they will be butterflyed. A split down the center with the bone on top. Season with salt, pepper, tony's, garlic powder, a pinch of cumin. Cook until your doneness. Oh cooked in oven with broiler set at 325-350.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> A texas tradition, gonna break out the rib-eye's!


 
YUM!  What's your marinade?

I'll have mine medium.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Hahaha nevermind then.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

A grill sacraligious???  Damn, I'd have to move!!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry i type like old people having sex in peanutbutter


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

Got a portable webber that will hold two-2 1/2 inch ribeye's perfectly, just gotta walk my stubborn butt 20 feet from the building.......well not now, brrrrrrrr!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahhhh, apartment living eh?

We have 3 grills on the deck.  A gas grill, a charcoal grill and a smoker.  

But usually use the lil Gorge Foreman in the house...lol.  Well not for the good steaks tho.  Won't ever make that mistake again!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok.......i'm moving in with you! Don't need to live in the house, just on the porch with the 3 grills will do!


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope townhome, you can also add some fresh rosemary to your marinade.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you ever heard of The Big Green Egg??  Sounds interesting.

hxxp://www.biggreenegg.com/


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah been wanting to check that one out but got my eye on, and please forgive me kingsford, a big daddy stainless steel gas jobbie! It runs about $1250.00 and is a webber. So i guess that counts?


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

There's a couple of new smokers i seen at the depot. But alas i gotta wait till we move.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Dunno, you tell me.  

ozzman...I c u.

Damn, can someone take these fresh cheeries away before I eat them all?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

:cop: You're all BUSTED!!!! The VOICES in my head inform me you Bong/Vape are not being used Now back away from the keyboard and

_*BIU*_

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::joint: my voices are happy are your


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Cherries all gone, damn.  My little one is gonna be mad.

Gettin right on that ozzman.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

The ozzman cometh!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

where'd he goeth?


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Smom do you grow with a hood?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

Still in the Shadows *SM* getting ready to hit the bed 2 jobs to do tomorrow and I be done. Just in time for the next round of snow storms.

Now back to :bong::bong::bong: and bed:ciao: nite all


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey BHC OGcough has a question about cfm fans and a 600 watter. Don't know jack about it wondered if ya'll can help a brutha out? Thanks family.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Nite ozzman.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

chef- my one and only grow from 07.  Hubs made me promise I'd never do it again.    I may have to find a good hiding spot and try again in a few months.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11432&page=3&highlight=smokinmoms+attempt


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Ty Smom it got covered. Ty ozz!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

Mom.......thanks for coming by the Art Club last night.....I knew you were trying to cheer me up and I really appreciate it, but I wasn't in that bad of shape.....but you should have read my Suicide Note that I e-mailed to mojave


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

Benny, thanks for the info......went there and joined but am in some kind of administrative SNAFU.....a queue of some kind, maybe they think I am a Spammer of a Troll


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

DUCK......did you really mean that?  I have a memory like a peed on Russian Mafia dude, can't forget who got my leg wet......but that's my problem and I will work on it.......thanks for the advice


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

tc......absolutely beautiful joints......makes me wish I didn't have the shakes and could keep all my dope on top of the papers


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new years!  BHC, MP, and p-dude. Got a new years treat fer ya. Our subject: 2- 2 1/2-3 inch bone in ribeye's. Our marinade: Gonna keep it simple today. 1-can beer, 1- long sprig of fresh rosemary, minced garlic in the plastic jar(cheating) salt and pepper, roughly about 2 teaspoons of olive oil. Put each steak in it's own ziplock one gallon freezer bag. Salt and pepper steaks before going in. Added garlic on top spread with a spoon. Pour olive oil, i used evo, on top of steaks and garlic. Split beer and rosemary between them. Gonna let these bad boys sit fer atleast 3 hrs before i turn them over, hence me not drowning them in marinade. Will post more and pics too as the cookout progresses.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

I LOVE RIB EYE........I LOVE RIB EYE.......I LOVE RIB EYE

Do you guys share those with anyone?  

I will trade tons of Rose Marie, wifey has a garden full of it, for a bite of that delicious looking steak......man oh man that looks  beyond good

Too bad you can't e-mail the smell when it's cooking.........jesus kee cheerios I'm freaking out........gotta go to bed.........sheeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt that looks good, gonna have nightmares about upchucking all that meat........god loves you and the BBQ

Happy new year and don't forget to chew.......Pdude


----------



## astrobud (Dec 31, 2009)

good morn bhc. its .20 after time to biu.and happy new year new zeland.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2009)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Raining and 33f..Looks like the storm missed us and all went the way of Oz.


We have always done the pork and sauerkraut for luck here. Does not matter what type of pork. I have had pork tenderloin to pigs feet. Even won a big $5.00 for drinking the pickled pigs feet juice on New Year's eve, back in the day.:rofl::rofl:


BIU BHC and I hope everyone has a safe and fun New Years' Eve. :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2009)

Put a new screen in my vape and I am :fly::fly::fly: and going bowling. Should be good times as long as it quits raining before getting cold again.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!

I will be tasting my special cookies today! Homemade with homemade canna butter.. It will be a treat.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 31, 2009)

Mornin BHC'ers ! Ozzy, p-dude, smokin hot mom and of course Momma ! any one else that i missed ? sorry no intentions just not awake yet...
Need to chop a couple today and fix some root systems on the BK. 
Hope everyone stays safe and its 19* snow incoming and black ice for everyone ~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

*Multi* :confused2: why the filter? 

Well looks like this will be the last day I talk to you all, this year. So BIU  :bong::bong::bong2::bong::bongin::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, why the filter?
 benny's hopes for the miracle cure for today are on hold. Losing my voice and I have a cough now. I get to see what white widow looks like from my lungs point of view. One word-fugly. Holding the couch down for 1 more day
Nice looking ribeyes ozzy
Happy New Year's everybody! Be safe


----------



## meds4me (Dec 31, 2009)

The "crutch" or filter is to stop anything getting into youre mouth ! I twist mine up then add the crutch to whatever end that has room for it ~


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Tis as easy as 1 2 3 mom


 
Thank you multi but that still isnt helping much. Its the finger motion I gotta figure out.  Someone will have to teach me in person I'm afraid.

Good morning all! I slept like crap. My 5 yr old comes into our bed at 3:30 am saying he had a bad dream. I let him lay with us and he decides he'd rather play. Then he keeps kissing and hugging me, telling me he loves me. Sweet kid, but not that freakin early in the morning. After about an hour of that I sent him back to his room. 

ducky- pigs feet juice. Bleh, did you actually enjoy it, or needed that $5 real bad? :giggle: . And cool on the storm. 

pdude- I dunno if I cheered you up or not. I'd like to think I did. 

chef- yum!! I will try your marinade next time. Its funny, when hubs and I had our 1st xmas, I gave him a Rowenta steam iron and he gave me a Weber. He's a lowsey cook, and a picky ironer(is that a word? ;p) cuz he was in the service and has to have it 'just so'. Nice that I dont have to do the ironing in this house tho. 

ozz, last time ever? Or just for 2009? You can't leave me, I'd miss you too much :hubba:.   Did you get that snowstorm?

benny- sorry you still have the cooties. 

meds- I'll reply to the pm soon....kinda excited. 

Hi RP, have a cookie for me. I ran out of my special brownies and cant make more til kids go back to school. I sure miss them tho. 

astro and mindseye, any special new yrs eve plans? Be sure to eat your black eyed peas tomorrow.  

tcbud, mm, 2dog, and anyone else I may be forgetting- *have great daze. *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

No more day left to talk this year SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahh yes this is true.  Up above it almost sounded like you meant forever.  

Grilled cheese sandwich anyone?

I tc I see you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

What do you have to go with it SM?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 31, 2009)

I dont see you anymore *SM*.....but hello there!

*Happy and Safe New Years Eve and a Happy New Year to ALL!*

*Benny*, I use the Ultra Thin by Zig Zag.  Compared to the Regular Zigs they are MUCH lighter to me and less coughing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2009)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Tis as easy as 1 2 3 mom



I'm like smokinmom--I roll a poor looking joint.  I have no problem with steps 1 & 2--it is getting from step 2 to step 3 that is hard for me  (I however have old lady hands with arthritis).  Besides, this is the BHC, so no need to roll joints  .

Happy New Year everyone.  
:bong::smoke1::ccc::afroweed::48::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 31, 2009)

THG, it's a practice sport. Keep rolling and they get better. If it looks like crap, dump it out and grab another paper. Patience and luck work for me. If it smokes, it is a success. Mine aren't all pretty. We should change this club's name to BVJHC. First time it was the BJHC, but some might take it the wrong way.lmao Can I get stoned now??


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a little roller or I get cyclones which are clone shaped I just fill em at the end pack it down with the little stick provided and smoke...


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

I roll a prego or a twinkie joint. Ya know where it's fat in the middle. a twinkie joint, a secret surpise in the middle.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Smom i used that same marinade in a mediteranian rest. i worked in.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds great!!

I have a roast in the crockpot now...just in some lee & perrens, ketchup, garlic, beef boulon and a lil bit of water.  Smelling good so far.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Ooooh roast! Ok bring over you roast and i'll cut you a side of beef from my steak.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

:hairpull: 

Customer service people suck.

:hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Feeling a new years eve nap coming on be back later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ooooh roast! Ok bring over you roast and i'll cut you a side of beef from my steak.


 
Deal!!  :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

chef those steaks will be awesome! lucky wifey!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Is that a freckle on your finger multi???

I'll try your method when I can get these brats outta the house.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

multifarious has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2009)

:ciao: BHC BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2009)

*SM* Back then I was young, dumb, full of Wild Turkey, and never did anything for free....Now just dumb.:laugh:

Practice with single _Clubs_ no stick. If ya can twist with one of those you can twist anything .


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

:bong1: :bongin: Happy new year MP and the BHC!:48: Bongin some purple bud fer new years! Steaks will be cooked 2morrow with black eyed peas. Let's bong the new year in!


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright BHC The wifey had a hard day so we did our celebration a little early and i put her to bed.soooooo rolled a spliff of some purple bud and willspark it up at midnight! I'll be hitting the new year with my MP family. Ooops got a bong loaded. This is what's bringing in the new year, a big fatty and some good bud! It doesn,t have the color but the taste is there.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good to me chef.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Got 1 min!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2009)

For what?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy Twenty Ten Chef !


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

:yay: :yay: *Happy New Year!* Here's to another great year at MP. A good one to all my people! Smokingmom i hitting this one with ya:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Ohc i got a hit saved fer ya! happy 2010!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

:48:


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

:48: Back at ya! A new year and alot to look foward to!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Ha!!  I was thinking you were in the time zone behind me.  

I cant smoke til 12:05.  I got kids hanging around til midnight to light their lil immitation fireworks.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Go to the bathroom and blow it into the fart fan. I'm on the eastcoast.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

I lied and told a friend I was goin' out just so I didn't have to spend the night chatting with a non smoker ....... :ignore: 
:48: 
Heavy heart tonight - having to process the inevitable, my old rescue dog is not well. If this keeps up I'm gona give him a big send off - a week of all the people food he wants and lots of belly rubs. :cry: just a preview of doggy heaven.
Ah well - 
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *SM* Back then I was young, dumb, full of Wild Turkey.


 
:spit: 

Never heard that one before ducky...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm sorry about the pup OHC.  Maybe some bud would do him well too???


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry about ol faithful. I hold a good thought fer him.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

:48: yeah - SM - he takes a hit every once in a while but the thing he most enjoys is table food - I have always had to refrain because he can't digest it well but what the heck - hope someone would give me my hearts desires if I were in the same boat..... hoping for the best. Don't wana make this decision in haste. No more sad talk. 
It's almost a new year here. 
Diggin' the joint theme


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sending these kids to bed at 12:02.  Quick sparking cider and the popper thingys. 

12:05 I am getting stoned.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

you could move the clock up a bit ..... hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope the Harry Potter movie is done soon.  

Hahaha OHC!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Hamburger meat OHC. Smom maybe 12:04


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Hahaha I hope not.  Been looking forward to my bong all night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Dunno dude.  

Delete a few 4 good measure.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy NEW year TEXAS


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

And a happy new year to the west coast in 45 min!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

Lets BIU all this NEW YEAR

eace: & :heart: to all the BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

*Happy 2010!!*


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year oz and smom.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

:dancing: :clap: :smoke1: :heart: :bong2: :banana: :aok: Hello 2010!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey 2dog, happy new year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn its 4 am.

:ciao: 

I :heart: you guys.

:hubba: 

Good night BHC.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

Night sm sweet dreams!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 1, 2010)

good morn and happy new year bhc. i went to bed early so i guess if what you were doing at 12 o clock is what you will do all year then its time for me to go back to bed  48 today then the cold snap comes with highs in the 30s and lows about 5, 10 . i wont have to worry about grow room temps huh. some northern lights on the tray when yall get up help yourselfs, the wifeys at work so i guess ill be nice and take here some brunch. later. hows the head this morn sm?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2010)

*Happy New Year BHC :ciao:*

22f and cloudy

Harvesting a BlueBerry this morning. 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 1, 2010)

mmmm, blueberry, i want some, should i send the carrier pigion (we call em city chickens here):beatnik:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2010)

28 F and 10-12" of new snow.  I'm not sure I can even get out of my driveway...so, I'm sipping on strong freshly ground French roast made with a French press with enough Irish Cream to be yummy.  The bowl is loaded with a wonderful tasting Afghan orange cross with a little chunk of bubble hash to top it off.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovely - thanks for the great pic, sounds like a perfect morning.
Happy Twenty Ten Hemp Goddess and BHC :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 1, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> 28 F and 10-12" of new snow. I'm not sure I can even get out of my driveway...so, I'm sipping on strong freshly ground French roast made with a French press with enough Irish Cream to be yummy. The bowl is loaded with a wonderful tasting Afghan orange cross with a little chunk of bubble hash to top it off.


 
Goddess, only in twenty ten can you be snowed in, and take a tour of the world.....french coffee from a french press, Irish cream, bowl of Afgan.....Your a worldly woman for sure. 

*Happy Twenty Ten BHC!*


We have got rain waves comming over the house here, the waves are bout half hour apart, and last about ten minutes...the outside temp is 40f and all the snow is GONE!  The weather after today looks to be pretty nice, some clouds with cold temps.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey BHCers :confused2: where y'll been I havn't seen y'll since :shocked: last year:giggle:

Let's start the year off right with :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::ccc::joint::48:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Ozzy.....
dont mind if I do....
nice seeing you here in twenty ten!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 1, 2010)

THG, can I stop by for brunch? I am almost better, really. lol. Man, that sounded sooooo good. benny is better, finally. I hate getting sick. I am such a wuss as a patient and get bored easily. Way too much hasn't gotten done around here. At least my weather improved. It must be 50 out and sunny. Great day to start off the new year and I can not wait till 2:00 today. Can you say rose bowl? quack, quack
Let's all make an effort to get along better this year. If you are typing something that may be construed as negative, or flaming, stop and re-read it again before submitting it. That's benny's wish for 2010. Less drama, way more fun.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

> If you are typing something that may be construed as negative, or flaming, stop and re-read it again before submitting it. That's benny's wish for 2010. Less drama, way more fun.


*AMEN*

Thanks *TC* I will be around til I do something stupid and get the :shocked: Banned notice


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning BHC in 2010, it's 42 degrees and hitting the purple bud this morn. Hope everyone is having a purple day! THG damn girl how do you deal with all that snow?...oh afghani! Happy new year family!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Afternoon everyone.    Was up til 4 am, and got to sleep til almost noon...but that wasn't constant- kids were wild and noisy and going crazy..even playing outside my bedroom window.   Crazy stuff!!  Whens nap time?  

Benny- I agree 100%  with that.
THG- sure is oretty there, but too damn cold.  Have an irish coffee for me.  
duck- lucky you.  
astro- at 1st I thought you meant it was your bday, not the temp..lol.
chef- howd ya sleep?
tc-sounds like you have the weather we had a few days ago well ours was mostly drizzle. 
ozzman!!!!!  Glad to see ya back and alive after those fireworks.  
OHC- Eat those black-eyed peas today.  
multifarious- hope you and the fam are well.  Thanks 4 the rolling directions.  
2dog- how are you?

And to everyone else- Happy New Year.  Hope its better then 2009.



Hi godspeedsukah.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

It's that time again so *BIU* :bong::bong::bong1::bongin::ccc::48::joint:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

BIU for me ozzman.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2010)

Hung and drying 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:

Back to the couch and bowl-ing :bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

afternoon people! looks like a great year so far! so happy and thankful to be a part of the mp family!  

sm I am great going to be with the nieces and nephew tomorrow taking them to the snow! I am going to take chili and hot chocolate for them..


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Chili! Happy new one 2dog and smom and family! Slep so so smom sorry to hear about kids. Love the blue duck! Let's BUI!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmm I want to go out...had a dream about yardsaleing how pathetic is that? lmao...and I didnt even buy anything..


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

the garage sales are sometimes awsome! and sometimes not.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

true but I love the hunt! sometimes I find really awesome stuff..plus I buy a lot of my grow stuff like pots, jars, trays etc at them..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 1, 2010)

woah i been thinking i was banned! man i need to put the bong and liquor down.its 2010 and im still here?im out you guys have a good 1


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

eastla - you are looking very dapper lately. 
:ciao: BHC
OMG forgot the black eyed peas - :hairpull:
My young pup is "this close" to getting sent off to doggy boot camp. 
In two days he has come home 3 times with *SOME OTHER DOGS TOYS*.
He must have a tunnel somewhere..... at least he comes home. If it weren't so dang funny I'd be mad.
:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

smart dog ohc...my pitt mix used to visit the nieghbore lady and go into her house through her doggy door and come home with treats..even hopped in bed with her..thank god the neighbore really liked her..she moved and her nephew is there now he is cool too but I dont think polly visits him.


----------



## warfish (Jan 1, 2010)

I need to go purchase a bong so I can join this club!   I actually have not hit a bong for I bet 10 years   I used to always make home made gravity bongs as a teen, lol.  Thats one way to explode your lungs  

Warfish


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi warfish.  

Good evening everyone.

Am I the only 1 that ate their black-eyed peas?  Its ok, I had enough for everyone.  I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

sadly I did not have any....oh well I still feel lucky...

for you sm..hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rI63TtoxXI


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sadly I did not have any....oh well I still feel lucky...
> 
> for you sm..hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rI63TtoxXI


 
:doh: Hahah most excellent. I am a little slow. 

Now here's 1 for you...do ya get it? :giggle: 


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2UVsyVLLcE


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey BHCers the 2nd Day of the year is here so let's keep the party rolling :48::bong1::bong2::bongin::ccc::joint::tokie:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont get it...lmao...but tom cruise was hot in that video..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

cruise, duh...bwahahaha.  Ok don't mind me.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

:doh:  oh shizer...what can I say the pk is making me slow...........


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

my clones are so much work...keeping them warm keeping them moist, cleaning the the trays and lids..its like every 3-4 hours..these have to make it and root for my next grow..I want to veg them soon...sheesh its like taking care of babies..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

BIU session :ciao::48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

sm...video..smokin!

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AosRpVgN8Xw


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my clones are so much work...keeping them warm keeping them moist, cleaning the the trays and lids..its like every 3-4 hours..these have to make it and root for my next grow..I want to veg them soon...sheesh its like taking care of babies..


 
That is exactly what they are *2Dog* babies. At least you get normal sleep with then


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> :doh:  oh shizer...what can I say the pk is making me slow...........


 
:giggle: 

I never took clones...hmmm well of my plants anyways.  Gotta nurture those things...they'll love ya back.

:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

*2Dog *How are you cloning? If you are lifting them 2 or 3 times a day to clean the tray IMO you are handling them to much.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

I gently lift the tray they are in...not the individual pods..I only wipe the trays down once a day to prevent mold algea and such..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sm...video..smokin!
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AosRpVgN8Xw


 
Hahaha, I want her body!!  Dang.  

Ok gotta dig another up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

For you 2dog...its one of multifarious's favs too.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6R2i2G_gcw

:giggle: 


:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

*2Dog* you are still disturb the root zone as long as you used a good growing medium you should not have to worry about alge or mold


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the brown plug things. sorry guys time to go hubby wants my attention! I will talk to you more about this tom oz I just worry about the water that is on the bottom of the trays...doesnt seem to get a chance to evap..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Cut back on the misting a little *2Dog*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

You'll always be my *MVP* ozzman.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


18f and dark

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Morn BHC 25 and chilly! Got some much needed rest and fixin to BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got down cleaning up in the garden 

The sun is out in full glory, still cold as heck but sunny

I wonder if THG has dug herself out yet?, or maybe she is just gonna puff till spring?

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't think of a worse thing to do. Let's all puff till THG digs herself out. We'll puff in homage to melting snow! We'll do it if it takes till spring


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

Sound like a great idea to me chef:bolt::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

:bong: let's do it duck! Here's to ya THG:bong1:  We're with ya! till sping........or till we pass out  But we'll wake up and puff you out of the snow:huh: um we'll puff till it melts:doh: ahh we'l puff and puff and blow the snow down:yay: man trhis is some good purp..........


----------



## astrobud (Jan 2, 2010)

we can add some of this lemon haze i have and forget everything untill spring:hubba: cold and sunny today


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol astro's in with some lemon, i got purple bud, duck? anyone else?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2010)

I got dug out late afternoon----however, this is no reason to not keep puffin it up.  It is 25F and very misty outside this am.  We got about 18" of snow before it stopped snowing.  

Wow--just realized how incredibly dirty my little bong is.  We had wine in it and it was hard to see how filthy it was 

Everybody is getting fresh nutes today.  Three male C99 are getting the chop-chop.  Two female C99 are moving from veg to flower.  And I will be starting some clones from my Cindy girls.  And I am going to start some seeds.  I just haven't decided what I want to start...so many choices, so little time and space


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice puffers goddess. Wine? hows that work out and would you go red or white, maybe a nice zin?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC.....!*

Have the whole day to myself, the husband took off to catch a few stealhead.

I have a plan for my time today...started already.
toke and toke and toke, lunch, toke till I pass out, dinner, toke and toke somemore, passout and start over tomorrow.  Might get all the jars out for a nice airing, only if I am not too stoned to forget it.

Goddess, glad to hear you got dug out!

Lets smoke and smoke and smoke some more today BHC!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey BHCers Hope you all are having a great day. Its 17* with a wind chill of 10* here right now

*SM*:heart:

*THG* you ever use harder alcohol in your :bong1:? I like to use Dom's B&B or Drambue just to give a extra kick. 

Since we're sitting around smoking I'll throw a little mix on the table, Misty x Blue Moonshine, AK 47 x Lowrider and my ol' hillbilly Skunk happy smoking

:ciao: 2Dog


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok wifey felt up to having the steaks today but said keep it simple! so we get the steaks out of the marinade and start the butterfly cut. I like to start at the bottom of the rib crown just below the fat line. Start with a cutalmost all the way through and always cut away from you. A filet knife works well fer this but a sharp thin knife will do. You can add any assortment of spices to your meat. Today i chose salt,pepper, tony's,lemon pepper, garlic powder, and old bay seasoning. The concept of one or two spices on a steak baffle me, expirement! Add five of your fav.! The trick is application! A little lite dusting will do when using multiple spices. Know your spices! Some are stronger than the others, a little goes a long way. Holding it up atleast 11-12 inches above your meat while gently shaking will give you a better covering area. A trick used by all professional chef's. Now you all can make min wage as a chef with that knowledge. Moving on, did not flip the meat as to preserve the garlic spread on the top side which crusted up nicely! *Bake* first fer 10-15 min on bottom rack at 350 and then switch to broil at 375 fer another 10 to 15 min making sure to check fer donness. This was done med-rare this way. Add 5-10 min on both times to get a med to med well if you prefer. This was served with spanish rice i made a few days ago.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's the finished product. Now this can be topped with a cilantro infused cannabutter. Also i use salt free tony's and salt subsitute.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

multifarious said:
			
		

> uh hu
> 
> I can't even believe I hit the link
> 
> ...


 
:rofl: I thought you'd like that. :hubba: 

THG- don't ban me- but the 1st one looks a little phalic (sp?) to me. :giggle: I have something like that in my bag of trix....bwahahha, kidding of course.  
ozzman- right back atcha. :heart: 

tc- wish I could go wet a hook. I dont wanna pay for the fishing license yet.

Morning chef. 

Hi astro. Glad you checked in.

Hey 2dog...I like the Tom Cruise too...esp when he's on the couch...I can't stop laughing. :giggle: 

Everyone else- HELLO to you too. 

I think we lost hammy. 

---------

Ugg I hate dealing with incomatent sales people. If you have Sprint wireless you can get out of the contract with no fees if you play your cards right. I just lose my cool and get no where. And damn I hate confrontation. I want my iphone today..LOLOL.

Must smoke soon and try again with the jerks...already had a xanax and its not helping.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha chef I read that your wife felt up the steaks and I :giggle:  They do look delish.  I like reeses pieces too.  

I neeed to gt my eyes checked.  

And my mind outta the gutter.  Just cant help it.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll suck on the bones and eat all the fat you don't want


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL, Smom your a bad girl:giggle:  my  wifey felt up the steaks:hubba:  where you looking through the......... nevermind. P-duder! Your just like me use the bone fer a toothpick! you ol hounddog


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I'll suck on the bones and eat all the fat you don't want


 
There I go again.  must. go. take. a. cold. shower.

:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

:rant: Now I'm gonna have to cook *Chef* you have made me hungery. Think I'll fry a deer steak and put on a pot of beans.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

SM I'll join you and heat it up :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> SM I'll join you and heat it up :hubba:


 
:giggle: I bet you would ozzman.. All 6'7 of ya.  

Damn, I am pathetic.  Sitting here with a ham sandwich and some doritos..lol.

I get to smoke in a bit, but Ive been bribed by hubby.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

*Today's  Inspirational Lesson,                                                    

Never irritate a woman who can drive 
a backhoe... *

*Thus endeth the lesson.*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ...THG- don't ban me- but the 1st one looks a little phalic (sp?) to me. :giggle: I have something like that in my bag of trix....bwahahha, kidding of course...



Mom--Well, yeah, but what's your point :rofl:?

Chef--I like a nice hearty red with most of my smoke--maybe even a port.

Ozzy--B & B sounds great. 

Better get back to changing out the nutes for my girls.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

OOOh gonna have a go with the port! Oz, fry up that deer bubba! TC that looks like Texas revenge.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn tc...that pic gave me chills...that wld suck big time...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

How is everyone?


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> How is everyone?



Good SM...getting ready to take the wife out for a nice romantic dinner for our Anniversary....Hope you are enjoying your Saturday...it is Saturday right? Kinda lost track of the days with being off....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive lost track of the days too...crazy.  Cannot wait for Monday when hubs and kids get back into the normal routines and I can have my wake n bakes.  

Happy Annivesary to you and the Mrs.  Hubs and I have our 13th on 1/11.  

Man, talk about anxiety.  I had to pop open a beer to calm my nerves.  I'll have a few at a more normal time later on..lol.  I hate talking to ignorant customer service people.  But the last lady I got after calling 4 times was so so nice and happy to do exactly what I wanted.    If anyone wants to know how to get out of an existing Sprint contract let me know since there's a loophole now.  iphone here I come.  (hopefully )

Got an errand to run.  

BBL...

BIU later again too...hahahahaha.

xxoo


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Major congrats HL and mrs hamster! Hope many green return this year!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats HL :woohoo: on another year of bliss.

THG  they do not look that bad, but hard to say what may be growing in them. A good cleaning may be in order. A dirty bong is a nasty bong

Steaks look great Chef


Take your choice..... got too much... vaping Blueberry with a little Bubba for a kicker.:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats on the Anniversary of Marriage *Mr Hampster Lewis Von Budmeister*...and Congrats to the Mrs Von Budmeister also.  How many years have you been blessed with marital bliss?

Toke it up or vape it up or BIU

....excellent choice on smoke *Duck*.....dont you just love having a bit of a blend? My guy sure likes his blend, he puts in some Pot of Gold, some Afgoo then adds a bit of Grandaddy for a kick....he likes that real well.  He grinds it up and stuffs it in his pipe.  His eyes get red, glaze over and he smiles a lot.  Good blend.  Me I am more of a straight smoker...lol.  Straight one strain I should say .......straight Northernlights tonight.....join me if you will.....

*SM*, You got your new phone yet?

Good Evening, Night, or Morning BHC!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

passing the vape to you tc :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

*Duck*, what temp do you keep your vape at....just shy of seeing smoke?  I have been trying for the last few days to dial mine in..give it a second chance so to speak.....
or do you dial yours in?  I am trying to say between 310 and 330, the last I get some smoke.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 2, 2010)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! enjoy the romantic dinner.

$$


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Da Buddha and it does not have a temperature setting, tc. 

I set mine to where the vape is barely visible. The taste is pure thc with no plant matter taste at all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *SM*, You got your new phone yet?


 
:woohoo: 

Now I gotta figure out how to work the damn thing.  

Maybe it will be easier after I smoke a lil.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrat *Ham* I hope you all havve many,many,many more :yay:

Way to go *SM *

Load'm up smoke'm up Make the Voices in your head happy :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Hehehehe I'm working on it..multi tasking now, checking my settings.  :giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice phone Smom.....nice nail polish


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

BIU BIU BIU that is the way to keep the Voices happy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice phone Smom.....nice nail polish


 
That nail polish was picked out by a dear friend.  :hubba:   The actual color is #420.

Hahahahhahahahahha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

High from fone


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

hi from home


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> hi from home


 
:spit: 

Only have 2 coronas...should I go get a 6 pack?

I already have limes.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

What button are you on:rofl: whoooo 18 degrees with a wind chill factor of damn it's cold!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Button?

Actually its snaps.

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, back in 10.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Didnt have to leave at all.  Found 4 in the garage fridge.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong: time to find a pillow y'll have a great 1.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Nite ozzman, sleep well.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

Figures I'm setting here falling asleep and the pup is running around the house at 90 mph. The more I try to get him to calm down the more hyper he gets.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

*Good Sunday Morning Bongers :ciao:*

12f and cloudy, thankfully the wind is about nil so there is no wind chill yet.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

still :bongin: on this fine morning:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

hello *Duck*, thanks for the info, much appreciated.

Nice New Avatar* Ozzy*, Congrats....Well done!  Keep up the good works!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

Good morning tc :ciao:

Did it help? They are sort of funky to get use to when you have been inhaling smoke for a long time. I really like the bong attachments:aok:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

I keep working on it.....my mind is saying....Where is the smoke?  and on the flip side the mind is saying.....Get that vapor out of here, We are not going thru that again.....lol.  Bad habits die hard, even in the lower parts of the mind they can lurk.  Im gonna keep tryin tho.....once a day at least.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

Morning BHCers its 16 with a wind chill of 3. this is the type day to keep your Bongs company

Thanks *TC* 

*Duck *wish the wind would die down here it is whipping the windows and the pup is barking at every little noise 

Loaded and waiting on you all :bong::bong1::bongin::bongin::tokie::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Afternoon everyone.  I stayed up til 5 am.  Luckily I got to sleep in til noon.

:giggle: 

Y'all know what tomorrow is?????

*They are all back at work/school!!!*

:woohoo: 

That av looks good on you ozzman.  I had my buddy Riz create all those for me several yrs ago.  Wish I knew what happened to him.    Tis ok, many great members came after him.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember Riz, didnt he have a avatar with Darth Vader in a field of green?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I remember Riz, didnt he have a avatar with Darth Vader in a field of green?


 
YES!    He was a buddy of mine.  He loved photoshop and stuff and made all those for me.  I guess he may be gone yet not forgotten-those awards still stick around.  I think he had to stop smoking/growing.

How are you today tc?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

Im good *SM*, got the tv on.....for background noise...lol..you would think that I could find some background better than one with a green field.  But, makes me think he is sitting there instead of out catching stealhead.  I did get a fire going...... and the laundry....lol..same ol same ol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

The Voices tell me you all need more of these:bong::bong1::bongin::tokie::ccc::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahahaha tcbud.  Shhh.  

We have 4 loads of clean laundry on the hearth that needs putting away.    Wanna come help me put it all away?  I'll be your best friend.    LOL.

BBQ chips anyone?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

afternoon peeps! time for a bowl!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish I could hear the voices Ozzy, all I hear is ringing in my head.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

tc you need to put on some bob marley and smoke...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Spark it up dudes n dudettes!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

seriously..smoking some GDP...not as smooth as PK...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

*TC* better have your blood presure checked ringing in ear is one of the first sign by what I have heard

Pass the chips *SM* and I will help with the cloth

Time to BIU


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *TC* better have your blood presure checked ringing in ear is one of the first sign by what I have heard


 
First sign of voices?    First sign of OLD AGE? Im pretty sure the memory is the first to go in that case...but the ears are close to the memory.....Kidding *Ozzy*.....I got the tenitis....from meds I took long ago.  The blood preasure I got....people would love to have.  Usually runs a perfect 100/70...or is that 110/70....nope, 100.  If anything I have Low on the preasure side.  Now I am just typing to hear my fingers fly over the keys.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Munchies for today:

cheese, summer sausage and crackers...
chips and queso...
bbq meatballs...

Junk we can snack on all day while watching TV and takin it easy.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

yo....*2Dog*, got a reefer here of gdp, I will spark it up with you....

I see you down there *SM*, you and *Ozzy* get the laundry done? Im still running mine....or the dryer is..maybe..maybe it is finished...time flys when...well...when stoned.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

I hear sexy voices in my head.  :hubba:  No complaints here at all.  



:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish my blood presure was that good mine is 125/75 most the time *TC*

*SM* thats the first time I have had to take a cold shower after doing laundry


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Hope everyone is having a bonging day!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

Laundry and showers go together.....cant have one without the other.

keeping the fire going here..... laundry is done time to toke some more.  Today is DRAGGING by...... Funny how fast you get used to someone being around all the time.

This GDP is pretty nice, mellow, not a heavy need to sleep.....yet.

Sharing with you all if I could.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hubs put all the clean clothes away.  

I'm so spoiled.  Someone has to be, might as well be me.     :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

hubs is napping, the dogs are fed I am smoking and watching hoarders...a dark day outside very cold kind of depressing..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

sounds like a hot coco day 2dog.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

BIU BHCers time to party before the work week starts for those that have to go to the dreaded job.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

maybe...my clones were thrown out..I got chewed a bit for them not taking..I have been trying hard..I mention seedlings...more my specialty..you cannot clone in a room with low temps, on a heating pad that need lots of water and get too cold..then I am told I am wrong for not wiping the trays and getting all the water out...yucky day. never had these issues in warmer weather..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

2Dog You are not a god you have no control over how fast a clone takes I have had clones that took a month to show roots someone chewing you for clones taking time to root is a moron try the super simple cloning http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42786 just keep the soil moist and warm


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

2dog, dont let anyone make you feel bad. 

I'll link the Tom Cruise vid again if ya like.  

Good evening everyone.    Everyones in bed but me....quiet house...stinky garage.    BIU everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

Went on a road trip and seen this.

When does the bus leave?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

The girl is budding so hard she is even budding all the way down:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The girl is budding so hard she is even budding all the way down:holysheep:


 
She's just showing her love.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 3, 2010)

*show me the love :hubba: :hitchair: *


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

awwwww thanks BHC I love you guys!!!!! always warming 2Dogs heart I appreciate it so much...:heart: :48: :yay: :aok: :headbang2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 2dog, dont let anyone make you feel bad.
> 
> I'll link the Tom Cruise vid again if ya like.
> 
> Good evening everyone.  Everyones in bed but me....quiet house...stinky garage.   BIU everyone.


 
meet you in your garage red fingers! I am sporting my usual french..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> meet you in your garage red fingers! I am sporting my usual french..


 
c'mon!

i hate always smoking alone.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

ok time to smoke a serious bowl and then decide what I want to snack on...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

21f and snowing

BIU BHC :ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Morning bhc and all. 23 and snow flurries here. Time to bong!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 4, 2010)

It been so cold here for the last few days... So hard to motivate myself to do my assignments... It was down to 10 F last night and it so gray outside... But it is so nice to come home and get a warm greeting from the bong.

Edit: Seem to have preferred my bubbler the last couple of times.. It is not the best smoke, but is so easy and fast, both to get ready and get clean after... Good thing I got it


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 4, 2010)

I need inspiration for my next grow... I seem to get tired of smoking the same thing for too long. This time I find myself smoking Seedsman - Nemesis in form of buds all the time. What is your favorite smoke atm? Hash, buds, oil and what strain?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2010)

*Duck* that AI has it going on to bud that low!  I have that AI on my seed list for next summers outdoor....wonder if I can get the plant bigger than four feet?

*Benny*....I see you down there.....hello....and

*GOOD MORNING BHC!*

*2Dog*, before I got the cloner.....I made clones from soil and clone junk.  It usually took at least two weeks.....some longer.  The cloner takes like two weeks too, to get a lot of roots nice and long.  You ever look at the DYI cloners here, they seem like they would be pretty easy to make.  I should have looked into them more before I went out and got mine.  I could have saved a bunch of money.  I have faith in you...You can clone, You can clone, You can clone.......yep, YOU can clone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Morning tc, rp, chef, pc, ozzman and all the rest of the gang.  

At 11am, its 30 degrees.  Musta gotten pretty chilly here during the night...and they say temps in the teens later this week!!!  YIKES!  Time to pack my bags and move to Hawaii.  Anyone care to join me?  

BIU, my house is all empty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi BHCers y'll stay warm I gotta go back out and play in the cold and snow someone keep the warm:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll keep it ozzman, as long as its loaded and ready to go.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone too stoned to type?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks tc! he only gave them like 6 days and trashed them...Im done with it. He can grow on his own. I am relieved to be honest...spoiled little brat bro...I have always had succesful clones but he doesnt understand the temps effect them so much...plus like I said I just as soon do my seeds right now and clone for summer...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

lol sm havent even smoked yet going to have some super silver haze right now...my fav that I bought... I am sooooo stoked I have 5 seeds of this goodness! after I harvest and get my numbers down the next grow will hopefully be super silver and white lightning..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Truth be known, I havent smoked today either....I figured I would since everyones back at work/school but eh...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

No smoke today! Now before.........well you should both just do it. Advice recomended by 5 out of 5 stoners!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 4, 2010)

i think you should go sit in the corner and bong untill you have learned a lesson :joint4:


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

:rofl: Go to your room!:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Hahahaha, funny .  

Been trying to figure out this freakin phone.

About to toss the damn thing.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Get your young uns to explain it to you. Remeber you, your parents and showing them how to work/program the vcr?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

i phone has so many aps...sm you can scan a bar code at a store and an ap will bring up the same item and it's prices at other places...WOW...almost too much phone for me..lol...


can I come out of my room now I smoked two bowls!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Get your young uns to explain it to you. Remeber you, your parents and showing them how to work/program the vcr?


 
Hahaha, theyve been dying to get their paws on the thing....not until the protective case thingy gets here..they are nearly as clumsey as their mother.   

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright *SM* give me back my :bong1: I'm ready to try and melt the bowl. Damn its cold outside.

Please if it cold where you are bring in your pets and leave so water running so a plumber don't have to crawl under your house and fix it when it freezes.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:

for y'll :bong2::tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

And disconnect any water hoses and cover those faucets.  

No one would be able to crawl under my house tho.

Here it is ozzman, tho a little dusty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:shocked: My :bong1: you let a little dust get on it. It has never set still long enough for that to happen before.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

mine barely has a chance to get cold... :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn i must be bad! You ever use so much the water evaporates after only the 38th bowl :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

New Project for the BHC find out "how many bowls to get to the bottom of you bong":confused2: :stoned::fly:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

wish there was white choclate inside...hey couldnt we make bongs/pipes  with the hollow choclate easter bunnies???


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

:rofl: oz like a toostie roll pop.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that's a BHC Challenge 2dog a bong made out of chocolate. How many hits would you get before it melts or gets eaten. What would you fill it with chocolate milk?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

make the hole when its soft then put the foil bowl in and freeze the choc...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

fill with a bit o milk maybe? or just a bit of water...or smoke it dry..


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

That would be sweet! Maybe ol roy might have an idea as far as design.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

well the more designs the better dont u think? fun easter for sure I may be able to get hubs into this..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Howdee folks.  

High folks...

bwahahahahhahahaaaa.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

sm did u smoke yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant stop drooling after lookin at nvthis's bud pics...damn!!

In my cyber-land yes...in my true world, soon...very very soon.  

30 mins or so.

Yay!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: oz like a toostie roll pop.


 
Ask a ol'owl in a tree with a bong :rofl:

SM you lightweight you did not finish the last bong now you need another :48: don't be hiding in the corner either


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> SM you lightweight you did not finish the last bong now you need another :48: don't be hiding in the corner either


 
Shhh, don't tell ozzman.  I paid you to keep quiet remember.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Need new Payment


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

and how would you like that???

:rofl: 

man o man...the lil ones are brushing their teef  and will be hitting their beds very soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:doh: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :huh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :doh: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :huh:


 
:spit: Dont tell me you're speechless.  

OMG- shes reading lil one a story...lights out very soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Any answer I give will get Edited By "hick" see you in three day Ozzy so time to take this to PM's Sorry watchers better luck next time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Any answer I give will get Edited By "hick" see you in three day Ozzy so time to take this to PM's Sorry watchers better luck next time


 
:spit: 

:giggle: 

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong:


Sliding your alls way :bong1::bong1::joint::tokie::ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

thank u kind sir.

:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

uh huh


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

huh uh


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :doh:


 
hahahahahaha.

:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

yes I am, and trying to get higher as I type :bong::bong::joint::joint: I see a RAINBOW


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzy ozzy bo bozzy banana fanna fo fozzy me mi mo mozzy ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

:huh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

smokin smokin bo boken banana fana fo fokin me mi mo moken smokin.

hahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha.

biu


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 4, 2010)

ozzy I love that rainbow...beautiful.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

ok smom take a deep breath


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Well ladies its just us:hubba:  this bud is fer you....well a small piece of it its all i got fer now.   A little kush!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

:cry:"chef" left Ozzy out :bong::bong::bong::bong: me better now :laugh::fly: high again :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Good evening.  


:ccc:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

evening ladies and gentleman..plus ozzy j/k...hehehe smoking a bowl eating some chicken n dumplings with veggies...


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought you left:48:  can't leave out the MVP!:bong: :bong: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

In my best cheerleader voice -"*Ozzy, ozzy, ozzy...*"

:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

and the outfit?:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

*
Good Tuesday Morning BHC :ciao:*

24f and dark with 6" of snow

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 5, 2010)

mornin on this two-fer-tuesday!  18f outside, 62 inside, gotta lite a fire, then fire one up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning BHCers Ozzy sober now time to check last nights post and see who toes I stepped on last night. 
:bong::bong::bong::bong: aaaahhhhhhhh now I'm ready to face the day and the snow. 21* and 4" of snow


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

boooooooooooongggin!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

:ciao: Eastla how is going? you getting the new year off on the right foot?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear ya _elk_ and with ya :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Morning everyone.  

Some cyber-chicken soup to the folks not feeling well.  Mines magic and will fix you right up.  

The dang jacuzzi guy woke me up again, not that I mind.... I will eventually have one.  Mark my words.  :hubba: 

I think I'll go back to bed for a bit.

But after I BIU.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

:confused2: SM the jacuzzi or the guy?:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: SM the jacuzzi or the guy?:giggle:


 
:spit: 

Hmmm, maybe I can have my cake and eat it too.

:rofl: 

Do I want a nap or not?  Its 11 am here.  Only been up 2 hrs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm playing Russian Roulette with my :bong: know I will get blown away today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure you'll give it a good whirl ozzman.  

LOL.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

:rant: be easier if it was a autoloader:laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 5, 2010)

tcbud says hello and.................
got me a new truck for my birthday1! new to me,

truck, took out the info in edit, with all the fixin's!
How cool is that

Good Morning New Truck!
Could hardly sleep last night...even after smokin' one or two before bed.  Bill collectors danced in my head....or...flip side, GMC driving in my mind....then back to the interest....then back to reliable rig, intrest, rig, intrest, rig, .......not a whole lot of sleep, bout the time I said to myself.....Take that thing back.....and I fell asleep.  I think I am infatuated with a truck....okay, it isnt a Pirus....but then....you cant tow the boat with a pirus..or the ATV's.....right? Okay, time to go for a ride and reafirm the "new rig" part agian.

have good Days bhc.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy birthday tc.    What a marvelous present!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

Better due a few of these:bong1::bong1: before you make up your mind. :yay: on the new truck :rant: payments

:bong::bong::bong: :confused2:what was the question?


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy birthday TC! And congrats on the BPOTM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

to be or not to be, that is the question...

wasnt it?  i plum forgot.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday*TC*  may you have many many more :heart: :heart: for you


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohh 	:bong: tonight..  so happy right now


----------



## tcbud (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks All, the actual B-day is on the 27th.  And thanks for voting that pretty pic for bpom.  When I started tracking that bud as it was turning golden leaf, it was awesome, but heck, when it turned pink in the leaves..it was unreal.  I am very fortunate person..... and thank the maker often for my good fortune in life.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Afternoon BHC!  Happy early b-day tc.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao: Eastla how is going? you getting the new year off on the right foot?


 

whats up oz nope im the devils son left footed right handed lol...
year is koo i have a harvest early-mid feb and it is looking like some A+ quality really outdid myself and it only gets better cant wait to crack my dna freebie beans...hows 2010 treatin you?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

So far with nothing but work and snow. But I make the most of it by packing my :bong1: with snow and some ol' Skunk#1


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

afternoon people! smoking a nice bowl then going to read over the posts..
hey oz and east!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

hey sm did you nap GF? I need to clean the kitchen and put some laundry away...and eat something lol...


tc congrats on the truck what kind of mileage does it get?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, no nap.  Could still use one tho.  Just feelin kinda blah today.  Got the Tues blues I guess.  

Hows your day been thus far?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

good got maury on...lie  detectors galore..I love to guess if the baby is theres or not based on the pic.......so pathetic..lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

my niece at the snow...god my sister makes beautiful kids!! I am so proud of them!

sm I wish we could do a playdate with my niece and your daughter!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

My dad and I were on the Phill Donahue show back in 1994.  But you're probably too young to remember him.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I remember him he used to be everything the only host! who can forget that white hair...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Birthday present *tcbud*



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tcbud again.




* SM* I think a few bongs will help with the Tuesday blues, here I packed you a few :bong1::bong1::bong1:


*2Dog* Maury??                 I sorta like them Judge shows at that time of the day.Judge Judy, and Judge Joe Brown crack me up, especially after seeing them in some interviews, they are a riot:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

judge joe brown is on...I love the court shows too..my grandma and I watch em...have you seen street court pc?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

oz.enjoy work times are slow on this end havent worked this year yet really buggin love counting dead presidents.. hows the skunk?

whats up dosperros hows it going for you ?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

muy bueno... the kitchen is clean the laundry is almost done and I am finally eating..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not had the pleasure yet 2Dog


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

its kind of cool the judge goes to the scene...hes italian and fires up on the people...but he is also respectful... I also like judge christina..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that the judge that rolls her eyes when she knows someone is lying?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

judge milian...with the brassy colored hair...she makes me laugh.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

thats good 2 hear were you sick or just couldnt eat?


yo duck whats up you stuck in the snow also?

man if it snowed here we would all go crazy and riot


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

neither...I just tend to smoke and putter around and not eat..kind of weird. When I was younger I thought it was really weird that my mom would forget to eat or get busy and not think about it. But most days I have a pepsi and dont really get hungry til about 3-4 pm...now when I wake up at 430am during the work season I am starving by 730 am...funny. I am a grazer...makes hubby sick..lol I can take two hours to eat a meal. to me its normal.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh ok I have seen her but not much, did not know her first name. I think she has more than brassy hair, she is all brassy. she good at telling it how it gonna be..lol


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I like her voice..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey *elk* not stuck in the snow any more. Only took 4 hours to plow the drive while :bongin: They need to riot here, riot to get them lousy drivers off the road when the roads are bad:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I like her voice..




I like her    :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

lol pc she is kind of hot! she is aging really well...prob better looking now than at 20. I will be honest tho I want to change her hair!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

yes is is aging extremely well.

funny how that happens to some women


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

my dad and mom look good older.. I call hot older men and women silver foxes!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

What do ya call old ugly people?


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Granny and grandpa


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

fugly foxes j/k


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey BHC, Bonging away and thought i'd share a beer with ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

that looks yummy chef!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

a kegger :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

it's awsome, micro organic all natural rootbeer


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

lol...the cops always come to keggers.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

:rofl: Why sure officer GIVE me that breathlyzer!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Its is rigged chef...do not do it


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

got any vanilla ice cream? hmm floats.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol duck! A trap.....hmmm? Oh root beer floats....damn good idea 2dog!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

ohhhh that does sound good 2Dog


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

I know right! Only prob is no blue bell gold rim here, i guess another will do


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

:holysheep: :batman: :fly: :fly: :bongin:  new bubba :yay: :woohoo: :aok: 






















tossing a bunch on the table for the club..help your self


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

Ill stuff us a cyclone to pass around. they are clear..no harshness from a paper. love them!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you ever bong vaped a Da Buddha?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

I prefer _Club No Stick_ if smoking joints


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

cripe  am iiiiiiiiiiiiii ammmmmmmmmm highhhhhhh


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont know if I have had the strain...I dont use my vap much. I am such a pipe girl. smoke out of it about 98% of the time. I lost my voice in the past when all I smoked was a bong.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

bong and ice and Da Buddha packed with Bubba = HIGH TIMES


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

bong just cools the vape some. You can do massive hits. when in use my friends cannot believe how smoooooooth, no cough


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

it sounds awesome pc I just dont know if I could make it.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Duck whats bong vape? Hows that work?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Da Buddha sells a glass on glass and/or a glass stem adapter that attaches your Da Buddha Vape to your Bong. Hits like a bong, as far as getting the vape down into your lungs but without the smoke. You can fill a bong up a power it all down I will take a pic .brb ..biu


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

cool i got a bong and da budah.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I think mine is a vapor brothers..

wonder if this would work?

H20 Adapter-Standard&#8482;
Use this adapter to connect your vaporizer to a water device. Fits standard sliding stems 9-12mm. For larger diameter stems, use this adapter with the rubber Stopper below. Click Here to see how to use.

From our Authorized Online Dealer


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

hxxp://www.vaporbrothers.com/pages/products/specialty.html


what do you think duck?

and what happens with this does the bong smoke go through this piece and what happens how is the vapor involved? sorry if sounds stupid..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

This is my set-up and I have a GonG for my bigger bong also


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

:rant: the BHC hasn't been this talkitive in a year. Ozzy gotta quit trying the find the bottom of the Bong for lunch

*ELK* This jar of Skunk#1 has a sledgehammer effect. It stands you up straight before melting you into the couch.

TMT not enough bonging with your vap :cry: Ozzy still :joint: but me HHS(Happy, Healthy, and Stoned)


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Those would work I would image 2Dog it is the same concept. connect bong to vape


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

oh yes! I have skunk #1 in my grow!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

2Dog I have been growing this strain of Skunk #1 since '97 outdoors used the last of my seeds this year indoors, the best thing about growing it indoor is the control over triches harvest watching, outside you can't get them as amber because of thiefs. I plan to get a newer strain and backcross it this year.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

how long does she usually take oz? she gonna be a stinky one right? no thieves yet..course my pitt bull loves those plants! lol


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

god I love beyonce...this is such a cool video...


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWpsOqh8q0M


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> how long does she usually take oz? she gonna be a stinky one right? no thieves yet..course my pitt bull loves those plants! lol


 
Growing outside you can smell a patch about 200ft down wind. I have a buddy that swears I have a pet skunk, roll up 2 or 3 :tokie: to take out partying and everybody know what is in your pocket.

Under HPS mine take 9weeks under the CFL's 11 weeks this proves to me that CFL lack in something in the light spectrum they produce


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, the bhc has been busy.  I leave for 5 hrs and come home to 4 pages!!!

Cool setup you got there pc with the vape and the bong!

2dog- they say breakfast is the most important meal of the day...important for me to miss it 97% of the time.  

ozzman- good evening my friend.

yo chefy, hows the rootbeer, and the knee?

Am I forgetting anyone?  Hey wheres my fav handyman been?  Multifarious you there dude???

My hands are so cold but I dont think I'd type well with my gloves on...lol.

BIU.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh and get this-

My friend wants to meet me at 9:30 in the morning to give me iphone lessons.  I told her I may look like I just rolled outta bed.  I wonder if the breakfast place will let me in...   

:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

hey sm time to smoke and update my gj's...edited so many pictures it is starting to get really fun in that room..they are really blooming wanting more water..smelling good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to smoke too, but my garage is even colder then my house....

I'll try and sike (dunno how to spell the right way ) myself into it.

I'll try...


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 6, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I want to smoke too, but my garage is even colder then my house....
> 
> I'll try and sike (dunno how to spell the right way ) myself into it.
> 
> I'll try...



I think it is psych instead of sike.. But I'm not sure.. Not much of a spelling bee myself.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

i think its syke. Morning BHC! Sorry i went out last night percocet hit me hard. Duck that is soooo cool i'm getting one! Smom the rootbeer is fantastic, the knee is still crap but gonna get it fixed very soon. Matbe you should look into getting one of those cheap uder the desk plug in heater. It's 27 and nasty this morn! Heck wit it Let's BIU!:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

I think our heater is going out.     Its set to 72 and its only 60 in here and I havent heard that puppy crank on yet.  I fiddled with the thermostat and I switched it to auto and it sounded like it was going to come on but I switched it back to auto since I'll be leaving here in a few.

Temps in the teens for the next few nights.   

(yea you northerners quit your laughing.  )


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

25f and cloudy and some more snow fell with some freezing rain. OH joy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok the neighbor came to look it over...

Its the ignitor or the ignitor switch he thinks.  He got the thing going, but once it gets to the temp we want itll switch off again and we'll have to relight the thing.

Coldest temps of the yr hitting tonight so we need the damn thing to work...

Booooo, why now...but then again guess its good before the frigid weather hits.

Fun stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thermocoupler  *SM* that copper wire thing that has the pilot light heating it up? Do more bongs one little fire at a time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Woe is me.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Dad was a plumber, we replaced many of those do jobbers


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you using your Iphone *SM*?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thermocoupler  *SM* that copper wire thing that has the pilot light heating it up? Do more bongs one little fire at a time.


 
No pilot light here...or atleast thats what Rex said.  He said the newer ones start electricly..??

I got a headache.  Hope I dont die from carbon monozide poisoning.   

If you never hear from me again you'll know why.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

:giggle: 

damn, so much for my iphone lessons.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha!  Get this...

Hubs is on his way home on the rail train to deal with this damn heater issue, was stopped by a transit police guy and got a $75 dollar fine cuz his pass was expired.     Nice.  Hubs said he forgot all about getting it renewed from work (work pays for it) and he may be able to get the new one and dispute the fine.

Damn I am a whiney lil you-know-what today.  I do apologize.  Murphys Law huh?

Hubs however did say I can go meet my breakfast buddy and get my phone figured out.  Dunno how good at learning I'll be with all the pot I am fixin to go smoke.

A very dear to me is really sick and I'm worried there too.  Dr appt today, hope my friend doesnt get admitted into the hospital.   or worse...

Can I go to bed and start this freakin day all over again?

:hitchair:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang *SM*, when it rains it poors.  Hope you get that heater straight, seems like the worst of times for it to be on the fritz with those cold temps heading your way.



> tc congrats on the truck what kind of mileage does it get?


Thank you,*2Dog*, we were told it would get 17.5 (the sales man started telling us 20, but come to find out, the 4wd will bring that down) which is 5 + more than the husband gets in his 4wd rig now and three less than I get in my deisel.  It depends on how much in town driving ...better mileage in town.  It is odd, the motor actually turns off when at a stop with the brakes on.  It has more electrical equipment than I can deal with.  I thot my camera manual was fun.  This system lets you program "player/driver" one and "player/driver" two.  It will adjust the seat for you even as it puts the temps in your side of the truck where you want them and then, as you are driving it will calculate what kinda mileage you are getting and will tell you how many miles you have left on this tank of gas (WOW a lot of stuff, I am not even mentioning).  The only thing, besides having to learn to use it, that gets me, all thos extras and no lumbar support in the seat.  I loved that item in my deisel.  I am just amazed all this stuff is gonna run even with the motor off.

Okay, tmt, not enough ...buzzing...staying home today..got lots to get done around here.  Well, maybe take the rig over to the brothers and show it off later today...after stuff gets done.  Sibling rivalry is alive and well here in the North State....LOL.

Here is some Blueberry, good daytime, get stuff done smoke....placing it on the table.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Go on with the blue! Gotta love blueberry!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 6, 2010)

I never tried any blue or purple buds.. Is there any difference in the smoke, or is it just more appealing to the eye?


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Dunno other than taste is awsome.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2010)

I grew so much purple last year, that I kinda dont care for the taste/smell now..but, the bb was kinda a disapointment taste wise, it did not taste as the bb I had smoked in the past.  It is very good daytime smoke tho.  My GDP does not taste or smell purple tho...more like hash.

And I am still on here...I havent got a thing done today so far..cept cruise the net....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

BIU BHC :ciao:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:

Not much time, need to stir the bubble :ciao:

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 6, 2010)

TCbud - BB = big bang or big buds? I didn't care much for the taste of Big Bang. I found it too fruity and a bit rotten in the smell, like a mix between an overripe apple and overripe banana.. But the nemesis is an instant old school classic, with that delicious skunky taste. Does make me cough on the bong though.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Done stirring 

Time to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> TCbud - BB = big bang or big buds? I didn't care much for the taste of Big Bang. I found it too fruity and a bit rotten in the smell, like a mix between an overripe apple and overripe banana.. But the nemesis is an instant old school classic, with that delicious skunky taste. Does make me cough on the bong though.


 
BB as in BlueBerry....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

:woohoo: On getting the heat cranking *SM*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :woohoo: On getting the heat cranking *SM*


 
Thanks.    It ended up being the ignitor after all.  Nice n toasty now.

$125 for it, then another $75 for the train fine.    Hopefully he can get outta that one since he does have one awaiting pickup.   

On another note, I saw a friend today I havent seen in a while.  We had breakfast while she gave me the phone lessons..haahaha.  Still clueles, but hey- its me and what can you expect.  :giggle: 

No word on my friend tho.  I hope no news is good news.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 6, 2010)

BHC!! if i had a mouse i would put those little bong smileys but it broke


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

afternoon people! I should be packing for my trip..ah well..lol...smoking time.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

High 2Dog :ciao: BIU :bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

hey pc...glad to see ya duckman! a little nervous about leaving..my dogs and plants..everything is on timers..but still..lol...oh well atleast I have insurance right? dogs will be at my friends house.  I keep chanting to myself that everything will be fine..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

ok just got my mail held...I will buy one of those extended feed things for the fish...what else?,....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

a biu session? maybe always need one of those.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

yes a session lol...running around like a chicken with its head cut off..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

bong break:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

You can never have too many BIU session time for 3 maybe 4 right now. Been playing with a thermocoupler myself today Decided it was easier to replace the stove that the coupler

Now load those :bong1: and join me lets send smoke signals
:bong::bong1::bong2::ccc::joint::bongin::48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

I am always down to smoke with mr ozzy MVP.:bongin: :48: :joint4: :bong2: :headbang2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Been ripping on a new Phire all day.

Didn't ya get my smoke signals Ozzy?



Saying BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I did but you need to smoke a few more and finish your story, *duck* something about your cheating on your DaBuddha :laugh:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::bong::bong::bongin:  :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Such a killer bong ducky!!  Hit er for me.

I need to go smoke, hopefully it'll cure my headache.  

Wish me luck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Heck with wishing you luck I wish you to be :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Heck with wishing you luck I wish you to be :stoned:


 
Thank you sir.  

(me too, )


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

bang your head agianst the wall.......will get rid of headache. Or you could always BIU!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 6, 2010)

hi guys, hope all is well. sm are things better tonight, hope so, tc ive had enough cold weather and im ready to get out the motorcycle and hit the road  .  all this talk about blue, i have a barneys farm blue cheese and the frebbie blue hash in the veg room,about 4 weeks to go b/4 flower and i cant wait. the weather guys (idoits) are calling for a whole inch of snow thursday evening, prolly wake up fri with a foot   biu or vape it up, the lemon haze is on the tray.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

the lemon haze...nice! got snow.....get bud!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> bang your head agianst the wall.......will get rid of headache. Or you could always BIU!


 
I banged my head against a brick wall and all I got was to repair the wall.:laugh: BIU is cheaper and easier


:48::bong::bong2::bong1::bongin::ccc::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Smoke til ya choke!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

And keep on going as long as you don't stroke!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

??? whats wrong with stroking???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Ohh, you mean like a medical ailment, like a heart attack kinda stroke in the brain..lmao.

Got ya.

Disregard my comment in last post.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

What a crappy damn day.

:cry:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Stroking is fine as long as it dont end in a stroke :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Didnt that happen to Anna Nicole Smiths 90 yr old rich hubby??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought that was "Death by Double DD's"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe...now she can RIP with the old fart.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Just go to show what a pair will get you? her pair beat the family flush


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Man you guys are mean


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Anna nicole smith was a genus in....bwhaaaaa:rofl: :laugh:  her funbags were nice:evil:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok..on another note-

Hubs is in bed.  I need to releave this damn headache, my bowl is packed and I just opened my 1st beer of the night.

Anyone still here?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

I am up...watching locked up...


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

:bong: yooooo i'm here


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

hey chefy...hows it going? smoking a bowl of bubblegum...watching king of the hill...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

I am craving something sweet...hmmmm


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Chillin here 2dog, found a couple of stash buds and got the tw drying.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Ummm...sugar! Thank you thank you i'm here all week!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

stash buds? lol in an underware drawer or what?


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

LOl, noo silly had a old baggie ion the back of the fridge i didn't see/ fergot about. Should put me to sleep nicely.....but not yet! Wut is up wit you 2dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

not much...just chilling the dogs are wrestling..I am still trying to decide what I want..I may have a min snicker and some nice cold milk...hmmmm brb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey its 2dog and chef!!

Wasshapenin?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

not much sm just got a snack...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Whatcha eatin?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

mini snicker and milk lol...hmm good


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

i wanna get some ice cream but man it's cold.....er but woman it's cold


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

yes it is my warm bed is starting to sound very nice...


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

yup


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

snickers...

would love a 100000 bar or whatever its called, in the red wrapper..  yum.

An almond joy or spicy peanuts would work.  :heart: 

damn i'm hungry now but nothing in this house sounds appetising.  I dont feel like cooking.  Any ideas?

:ciao: 

  Tub time maybe, got a bath bomb fizzy thing.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

see you tomorrow guys! sleep well.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Gnight 2dog see ya manyana!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

my shower ran out of scalding water while I showered today...I was devestated..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my shower ran out of scalding water while I showered today...I was devestated..


 
I like mine as hot as I can stand it.  

Hate getting out tho and freezing my butt off.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Good night you guys.

Til tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


21f and dark,  suppose to get 3"-5" of fresh snow.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 7, 2010)

MORNIN BHC, PC!  29f now wind chill advisory.  freezing rain.
what day issit?   ok thursday. 
mornin CHEF. guess the backup in fridge was fun find


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 7, 2010)

thier sayin on the RAdeo, freezin roads and bridges, closing interstates.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

Morning BHCers nise day to set inside and BIU

Snow on the way again 3 to 5 inches temps in the 20's

Snow for the :bong1: Buds for the bowl and Chili for the belly=Happy Voices


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 7, 2010)

:bong2: nasty here. they say the wind chill factor is 7F - brrrrrr 
I didn't cover my faucets outside. Think it's to late to do any good? 
I'll smoke on it and maybe the answer will come to me .....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

OHC as long as it is frost free and you do not have the water hose still hooked up you should be fine.

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 7, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OHC as long as it is frost free and you do not have the water hose still hooked up you should be fine.
> 
> :48:


hmmm thanks for the quick response Ozzie.... wonderin' what "frost free" means - talk down to me please - we had freezing drizzle all night here. These are the faucets coming out the sides of the house and one is hooked up to a hose .... I have some of those styrofoam cap thingys. To late?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

Frost free are valves that shut off back in the wall instead of outside. like the one in pic If I was you I would unhook the water hose and run a little water then put the styrofoam insulator on


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> hmmm thanks for the quick response Ozzie.... wonderin' what "frost free" means - talk down to me please - we had freezing drizzle all night here. These are the faucets coming out the sides of the house and one is hooked up to a hose .... I have some of those styrofoam cap thingys. To late?



Frostfree hydrants shut off inside the wall so they will drain and not freeze.  However, they WILL NOT drain unless the hose is removed (there are some models that do, but most don't) and are subject to freezing.  I doubt that a freezing drizzle would be enough to cause your frostfree to freeze.  However, if they froze and broke, they will not leak unless they are turned on.  Remove the hose now.  I never use those insulation thingys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

:ciao: THG I tell people to use them because it makes sure they don't leave the water hose hooked up. If you dont they think you can leave a hose hooked to the frostfree. More than anything they are just for piece of mind


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 7, 2010)

pluggin up this drafty old house. towels, etc. can tell the diff...adjusted door latches...note put 3in screws while there. 
 OHC PEACE of mind
edit just realized its only 10 am


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

> tc ive had enough cold weather and im ready to get out the motorcycle and hit the road



*Astro*, I am tending to agree with you, down in the Valley it is way warm enough to ride.  Not here tho, and you got to rise up to go down there and then you got to come back...brrrrr, so the Sister/motorcycle is in storage along with her friends the ATV's. The ATV's will see the light of day before the motorcycle...lol.

I do not envy any of you (eastward) looking at that weather map......

I have a friend, from the mid west..said he came out here (California)to visit one January and as he was comming down out of the Serria, decided never to leave this state again.....he couldnt believe the January weather.

*SM*, did you ever get your heater fixed?  I sure hate the thought of anyone without heat this time of year.

OH....*GOOD MORNING BHC!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

*Cold as hell here too.*

23 degrees now, with lows tonight in the lower teens.     Thank goodness there's no precip, that would be a huge mess.  Texans dont know how to drive in the stuff.  

Good morning all.  I didnt wanna get out from under my electric blanket.  Snuggly warm.

I must say it was a blessing that the heater went out yesterday before this big cold snap.  I count ourselves lucky...even the lil guinea pig.  

My agenda today....not a damn thing.  Could use groceries but its tooo damn cold to get out.  Pizza delivery tonight probably..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahaha tcbud, we were posting at the same time.  

Everything's fixed and thank you for asking.  Its cranked to 72 right now.  

Hello everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

...and I dont believe in global warming one little bit.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey MOM, do you even believe in Evolution?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

*SM*..you being silly?  Global warming ....and you dont beleive?  you got to be kidding....
There are those of us still alive around these parts that remember what real snow was, remember seeing so much snow piled in center of the hiway here, that you had to climb six feet to get over it.  I am pretty sure global warming has changed that.  Or has the earth tilted screwy and we just dont know bout it?

Evolution is what happens when endangered speices are all gone.

Best get out of here before I get in trouble..my fingers are bad....

IN EDIT..okay *SM*, now I see the smiley face....you kidder you!

tc waves at *painter*!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 7, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *SM*..you being silly?  Global warming ....and you dont beleive?  you got to be kidding....
> There are those of us still alive around these parts that remember what real snow was, remember seeing so much snow piled in center of the hiway here, that you had to climb six feet to get over it.  I am pretty sure global warming has changed that.  Or has the earth tilted screwy and we just dont know bout it?
> 
> Evolution is what happens when endangered speices are all gone.
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow you guys need to go smoke some more.  

I was refering to the unusuall cooler temps lately here in Texas.  It's not supposed to be like this.  Too damn cold!!!  I live down south for a reason.  

Man, my ear is tired, my best friend called today and was very chatty for the last 2 hrs.  Always great to hear from her, but dang!!!

Lunch time here..then its BIU time.    Anyone care to join me?

(Oh and the egg carton says use by 12/20.  Think they are still ok to use?  Anyone know?)


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Afternoon all its a warm 36 degrees, lol,. Fast that was a awsome find! OHC its not too late but i would do it before it get's worse. Smom, globl warming is the past thing, the new thing.........Cow farts!  P-dude she is a troublemaker  , tc bud, duck, oz, risky, BHC! Hows it?


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in smom! Uh the eggs should be alright but i would crack'em in a bowl first too see.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Im in smom! Uh the eggs should be alright but i would crack'em in a bowl first too see.


 
I passed on the eggs and made a can of light chicken with rice soup and 1/2 a pbj sandwich.  Not as good as breakfast tacos but those werent expired.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

peanut butter and chicken soup...........you preggers?:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> peanut butter and chicken soup...........you preggers?:holysheep:


 
Nope, impossible here...hubs is neutered.  If I was preg, I'd have some serious explainin' to do.  :giggle: 

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Ummmm. .....oops.....um....I no Speaka English!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

:ciao::bong::bong::bong: BIU :bong1::bongin::bong1: :48::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ummmm. .....oops.....um....I no Speaka English!


 

:rofl:

Hey ozzman, BIU!!!

Hell everyone needs to BIU!!!

Whatcha waitin on?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Que pasa oz? Thats  spanish fer wutz up, don't tell smom....shhhh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Afternoon ducky, how are you today?

I see chef is in peak form...LOL.

:giggle: 

Off to play for a bit...I'll be back later on, and full of smiles.  

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

Harvesting AI 

and :bong2::bong2:* SmokinMom*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

If you waiting on me you are way behind

Ozzy  I don't understand english now you all talking spanish someone send me a decoder ring


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

:spit:  Decoder ring.

Ok, really off for a bit.  

adios 4 now.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Them r duks, them r not ducks..... they r 2 ducks....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2010)

> Wow you guys need to go smoke some more.
> 
> I was refering to the unusuall cooler temps lately here in Texas. It's not supposed to be like this. Too damn cold!!! I live down south for a reason.



I understand, I lightened it up in edit I thot....... after I saw the pink smily face...
Ever see the movie "Day After Tomorrow"?  Global warming on Hollywood scale.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

adios=gethigh on my ring how about yours?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

o s a r chef.  

ok, gettin off for good now.



be back later with a big ol smile on my face.

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

*tcbud* I have never seen the movie

I am way behind in my movie watching.....darn computer :hitchair: 

Maybe if we get this storm they are predicting I will find it on TV. Is it on TV or do you need to rent the movie?


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooh wee oh duck you goota check it out! It's a killer movie!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

What a difference 30 minutes make.    Told ya I'd be smiling.

Time to fetch the kiddos before they turn into popsicles.

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Smile away and give the kiddos some oreos! I am the......all seeing chef


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

afternnon peeps time to smoke then off to grandmas for a visit!


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

over the bong and through the green to grandmothers we go:guitar:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 7, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> pluggin up this drafty old house. towels, etc. can tell the diff...adjusted door latches...note put 3in screws while there.
> OHC PEACE of mind
> edit just realized its only 10 am


That didn't stop me - was a special day - friend hooked me up with some cal orange - for the first time - :bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

my electric bill was 327$ hard to imagine what it would be like if it snowed...course it is more expensive in cali I think?


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet jeebus 2dog! You got a 15 bedroom mansion? Thats alot!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

1624 square feet...heater never over 70 usually like 66-68 I have a lot of lights/fans going... 1 400 2 600 2 box fans and two small fans..last month I had that heating pad on for the clones too...I also thought it was high....my highest bill besides my mortgage...


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Dad gum it! Thats expensive but it was costly when i lived in washington state.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

in cali our bills are so high no one buys the store stuff ruining the economy lmoa..I have never had a bill this high not even when it was 114 degrees..pge keeps raising the prices on us..what a jip.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 7, 2010)

whats up everybody idont own a heater but some easy ways to stay warm is always wear a double pair of socks and a hoodie sweater its the way i sleep no complains here


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

He said dad gummit.  :laugh: 

High everybody.  

:ciao: 

What a great day it is.  :heart:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 7, 2010)

hey sm whats good in the woods


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

The AI showing some unusual bud sites

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey east la.  Just a much better day then the last.  How about you?  What's going on?

PC, lovin it.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah she had bud site all over. On leaves on the stalk at the very bottom, any place where light hit she was trying to grow buds

Just that much more to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> whats up everybody idont own a heater but some easy ways to stay warm is always wear a double pair of socks and a hoodie sweater its the way i sleep no complains here


 
lol the heater isnt so much for me but for my 3 weenie dogs...they are mini and two are short haired...they get cold easy..I put sweatshirts on them but there is nothing like a dog shaking to make you feel guilty and turn on the heat...I turn it down to 60 at night and cover us all in blankets..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

I :heart: my coal stove. almost as mush as my :bong1:
We are having a heat wave with the new snow fall 27* :yay:

2Dog rascal is hillierous(?) he wil play in the snow til his paws ar cold then wants to jump up in my arms and bark at the snow flakes. Comes inside and lay infront the coal stove with all paws in the air blowing out the bottom

TMT BIU time :bong::bong::48::bongin::bongin::joint::ccc:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

he prob likes the stove even more than you do... My sisters dog would sit so close her fur would steam and we couldnt touch her...but she loved it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

you are prob right. the only place he likes better ir trying to root you out of the bed so he can get where you were laying. Get up the go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, come back to get in bed and the fight is on.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

time to pack...seriously this time..lol...I need to find my fav dress...havent seen it since last june for a wedding...hmmmm...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys n girls

sitting on my sofa playin with my new gadget n practicing my typing.  Cold here too but no precip thank god.  A special shout out to
my fav handy man multifarious, I know he's lurking around.  ;-)

I'm getting off this thing, takes 2 long to type.  Everyone does needs an iPhone tho...dr smokinmoms orders.

Hahaahaha.

Ok brb.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 7, 2010)

its cold when ya havta put yur beer in the fridge so it doesn't freez


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha, what flavor fast?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey BHCers Ozzy your all's Voices are screaming they 

Need more weed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey BHCers Ozzy your all's Voices are screaming they
> 
> Need more weed


 
well..??? whatcha gonna do about that then?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

my BG doesnt have that much of a kick...I am saving my pk for the cruise. Almost all the way packed I couldnt find that dress...I did find everything and other dresses skirts but I hate not being able to find something.../urggggggg


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

seeing tons of new pistils time to take more pics the NL5 is purple in the middle of the white pistils...just like her mother...ahhhhhh


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

tables full of b/k, bb, Ai, dp help yourself. Oh and bubble bubble 2

if it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble

:fly::fly: just leave the :bong1: I will be back later to get it :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

pc it sounds like your cupboards will be very full...:yay: :aok: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

cripe I am trying to decide what to throw out to make more room. Clothes or dishes:rofl:

Maybe I should just smoke more:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

Ozzy :huh::stoned: just took a jar of Misty X Blue Moonshine of the shelf been curing 40 days. It hits you like a slengehammer and lays there like a 2 ton heavy thing 

:rant: wish I could share with y'll and you to Multi


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahhahahaha ducky!!  I am sure you can figure all that out, and switch to paper plates.  :giggle: 

And boooooooo.    :angrywife:

I nearly need a xanax.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Ozzy :huh::stoned: just took a jar of Misty X Blue Moonshine of the shelf been curing 40 days. It hits you like a slengehammer and lays there like a 2 ton heavy thing
> 
> :rant: wish I could share with y'll and you to Multi


 
Excellent on the misty moonshine.

Sounds like something everyone would enjoy, including me and multi.  :rofl: 
Where is he anyway?  Did you run him off?   

Cyber-smoke out time!!
Hit it!!!
:48:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Helloooooo BHC! What did i miss?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Not much.  Everyone's been behaving themselves here lately.  

Wanna stir things up??


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

what u got?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

Ozzy :heart: the BHC you to hick

and No I am not getting neutered


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahahaha...

I :heart:  you guys too.

But I have been known to pick favorites.  :hubba: 

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

:huh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

:yeahthat::stoned:too


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

I still ...........no speaka english!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

poor some more


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, cold pasta er que pasa ozman!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

pesto


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

me like lighting


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

i like bud?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 8, 2010)

stoned thought..does OG hickler own a bong?has that crazy dude ever entered this thread


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

Both are great and together they knock your socks off and put them on your hands


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

I like big buds and I cannot lie...


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

no other stoner can deny......


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

:huh: :huh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

got packed...put way too much in the suitcase and have to redo it tomorrow..how many SS shirts can one girl use in a 6 days right? lmao...hubby said if it's over 15 I am in big trouble!  :ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Funny story-

My oldest asked the 5 yr old what the presidents name is.  He said Barak o bueno...

Somehow he got mixed up with a fast food joint we have here called Taco Bueno.

:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

thats cute..barak good..


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 8, 2010)

mornin BHC, today is elvis presleys b-day. the high today will be 28f at 11am. dropping to 14f. mornining toke right after coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

12f with 5" of fresh snow

Gonna be a busy day shoveling


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Morning BHCers

8f with wind chill--2 and 5" of snow
Got so cold late night the plow on the 4wheeler was frozen to the ground.

Hey *Duck* :bong::bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bong2: :bongin: :bongin::bongin:

:ciao: multi


----------



## tcbud (Jan 8, 2010)

> Maybe if we get this storm they are predicting I will find it on TV. Is it on TV or do you need to rent the movie



*Duck*, It came out a few years ago...worth renting, I actually bought it.  It should show up on TV, but when is the question, I would think the programers would put it on in winter...but who knows.
Those bud sites look so odd!

*2Dog*, you going on a Alaska Cruise? Why the need for so many sweatshirts?  OMG on that electric bill!

*SM*, Kids say the funniest things.

We got a Television EMERGENCY here at the ranch....the dish decided last night that it could not find ANY signal and keeps cycling thru trying to find the signal.  If I was asked, Which is better....Direct TV vs Dish Network?  I am gonna have to go with Direct TV (tho the dish does have good costomer service people).  I had Direct TV for over ten years, and switched when we got the HD tv because untill I actually turned off their service, replacieng it with dish, they would not give me the FREE DVR they offered folks who were signing up new.....fried my chicken, it did.  So I switched.  Now I have had to send back 4 of the DVR's within the first six months of Dish service, they have messed up my bill more than once (I now have a direct line to that department) and NOW this!  We will see if they actually get someone from down the valley to come out this morning...........as there are certain SPORTING EVENTS that have to be watched around here this weekend!  I am gonna be REALLY suprised if anyone will come up here to fix this with a less than twelve hour notice.  We will see....yep....dang.  I would NEVER recomend Dish to anyone.  They have one redeming quality, they come in about ten bucks less a month than the same service Direct TV offers.  As soon as my contract is up with Dish, prolly go back.
Dang I ranted....you all mind?


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

afternoon BHC its 25 and snow on the ground. Not a whole lot but some, took these this morn. The last photo i took from the doc.s office window this morn.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

:ciao: BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

bubble bubble


Hey *tc* Here :bong1:  I have DirecTv also, went with it when they went all digital. Still mainly watch local but once in awhile I flip 


*the chef* neighbors were happy when I showed up this morning. We had 5" of new snow. They leaned on their shovels and watched. Skidloader with a blade is a wonderful thing:hubba:  

Back to :bongin:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

You should get a jacket like homer simpsons mr plow.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 8, 2010)

*Duck*, when it snows can I call you? lol.


> Skidloader with a blade is a wonderful thing


tcbud agrees.....

*Chef*, nice pics....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Morning everyone.      Yea, I guess I needed the extra sleep..

Dang you guys, all that snow.  You can keep it, and also take these frigid temps we're having back.  I don't want them anymore.  

It's Friday, whats on everyone's agenda?

Nada here.  May go out with a friend tonight, she's kinda dull.  Doesnt smoke nor drink...well she did but has been saved.  LOL.

Been getting private messages from multifarious...he needs to check into the bhc or pcduck might kick him out.    :giggle: Ahem!!!

I need some socks, think I can find anymatching ones?  As long as they're the same color, who cares.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 8, 2010)

LMAO as i look down at my mismatched same colored socks... no bong hits this morning got 2 work on the shed no more pro-crast-ta-nating also have to order me a damn carbon filter all of a sudden my plants decided they wanted the world or atleast the people within a 50 feet radius to know there growing secretly todays day 50 ,30-40 days to go.im out u peeps have fun


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

multifarious said:
			
		

> one fer you mom
> and
> one fer ozzy
> 
> :laugh:


 
About time dude.  

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to multifarious again.)


east la- I am so relieved to learn I'm not the only one that does it.    We have a huge clean clothes pile and its almost impossible to find exact matches even if I wanted to.  :giggle: Heck I'll even wear holy ones...who cares, they are inside my shoes, well unless I am at home..lol.

23 degrees and sunny.  Still too damn cold for me.  Says it wont get above freezing til Sunday.  I am counting down.

Grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup anyone?

BIU.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Heck if my socks are on my feet it's a good day!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Duck*, It came out a few years ago...worth renting, I actually bought it. It should show up on TV, but when is the question, I would think the programers would put it on in winter...but who knows.
> Those bud sites look so odd!
> 
> *2Dog*, you going on a Alaska Cruise? Why the need for so many sweatshirts? OMG on that electric bill!
> ...


 
hey tc sorry I meant short sleeved shirts..It is hard because we are going to meico but it is the s end which will be colder this time of year...catalina will be much liek san deigo weather and ensenada is saying low 70's or 60's...on the ship the wind really picks up and frankly...I overpack..LMAO.!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

lol sock issues peeps? I bought a big package of like 20 something a few years ago plus what I already had I have socks for days.. amazing I dont lose any now that I am the only laundry lady  I have a few really fun striped ones and one pair with hippos and clouds..I try to keep it fun.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 8, 2010)

tc......god willing, I hope you get your reception back......especially for this weekend's Saturday and Sunday's events.....and I'm not talking about golf tournaments

I used to have Dish Network but canceled them when they took away CBS, went to Direct TV in Jan 2009.....have been thru THREE of their Direct TV Plus Receivers though......gave the tech support guy some of last years crop and when he showed up the second time I had to tell him 'no, I am just to short on stash'......apparently his wife loved my smoke and was wishing for more....anyways, how about those jet airplanes?  and the meat packers?  god, I just love historical references......and Underwear Bombs, what about it MOM, you must have another opinion to share?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

:ciao: BHC time to BIU :bong2::bong2:




> gave the tech support guy some of last years crop and when he showed up the second time I had to tell him 'no, I am just to short on stash'......apparently his wife loved my smoke and was wishing for more.




Hopefully he will not come back and rob ya p-dude:aok: ...There again at least ya know you grow good weed if he is willing to ask ya for seconds.

Got all the shoveling done and now the wind is picking up, causing drifting.:woohoo:


Time to biu some more :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening bhc.  

Glad you got your shoveling done pc.  

Got my drivers license renewed online .  Thought I'd have to get it done at the DMV and fail the eye exam.  

Shout outs to multifarious, chef, ozzy, 2dog, astro, east la, tcbud.

To the others - I probably forgot you on purpose.  Hahahahaha, just kidding.  :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

evening sm taking a smoke break in between cleaning..the house has to be spotless when we leave in case we die..j/k snow is beautiful but I think I am glad I dont live in it..course I do have an suv so that would be handy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahaha, be sure to wear clean underwear..LOL.  Did your parents ever tell you that?  Mine did.  "Always make sure you have clean undies on in case you die or something."  :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

mine never said that...but I have heard the expression..lol. one time I had a seizure low sugar naked..I had gotten out of the shower sat on my bed and went out..Paramedics came..took me to the hospital..I was so embarassed!!! one guy even came back to check on me....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

:yay: :clap: :lama: to the renewal *Smokin * 

Will do a :bong1: in your honor :bongin:  or :bongin: :bongin: :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard that too Sm


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

I asked my mom couldnt you have put a robe on me...so ungrateful hahaha to top it off it was thanksgiving..I missed a good meal.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

I Was soo pooor..., (how poor were ya?), I was so poor we didn't have no clothes. So when i was 10 my daddy got me a hat so i could look out the window! Ahhh, the good ol days?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

"I would walk 2 miles to school each day without any shoes...in the snow."     Hahahaha.

Good evening folks.

Its 9:15 and I am up from a nap.

Lets smoke those bongs, hit those joints...toke up on those pipes.

Anything involving doobage.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 8, 2010)

i cant stop fusdvckin laughing you ladies are killin me without knowing


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 8, 2010)

whats up BHC im stoned with only 3 medium bong bowls of some purpleK the grower really did a good job


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Most excellent...what color socks east la?

I am suckin on a Ziegen Bock  and jonsin' for a bowl....very soon.  

:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

smoking a bowl..watching katt williams..so hilarious..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 9, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Most excellent...what color socks east la?
> 
> I am suckin on a Ziegen Bock  and jonsin' for a bowl....very soon.
> 
> :ciao:


 

only white dont have any other color ...the underwear part was the funny part because i always got my best on when doing somethin dumb for that exact reason dont worry 2dog happened to me except i was drunk and sleeping in front of the toilet in my own vomit lol no hospital but fmily the worst they never forget


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

fun times...I was young and was liek oh my god two men saw me naked   eh atleast I had just showered!  


anyone else notice I cannot type the word like for the life of me?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 9, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> fun times...I was young and was liek oh my god two men saw me naked  eh atleast I had just showered!
> 
> 
> anyone else notice I cannot type the word like for the life of me?


 

i just pronounce it the way it sounds lol thought u were typin lee-ike or somethin..my story is kinda sick dont know why i even posted shiz


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

people die that way...choking on their own sickness while drunk...u were lucky.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

:ciao: BIU for me 
eace::heart: to all the BHC


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 9, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> people die that way...choking on their own sickness while drunk...u were lucky.


 
maybie maybie who knows im a potsmokin champ now when i drink its only till i feel a strong buzz it aint the way it used to be i used to be able to drink anything quik and easy it effected me mentally being drunk numorous times with stupid outcomes ......my eyes are shuttin on me usally stoned alseep by now im out goodnight 2dog and everybody else reading this


AND I CANT SPELL WORTH OF CRAP


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

night east! hey ozzie.. I see ya war and ohc...the other night owls..just missing chef and sm...tc is in bed dreaming of her hybrid truck lol.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

hey 2dog - that's some serious (type 1?) diabetes you have. Does MJ help ? 

I just got home from the cutest funniest sweetest and most glamorous  wedding I've ever been a part of - I still can't help but smile. . 

I've been smokin bowls for two days so think I'll twist one up since it's the weekend..... talk amongst yourselves fellow night owls. We'll be back shortly.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

yes it is serious...I havent had a seizure in years...keeping my fingers crossed. Easier now than it was when I was a kid/teenager/very young adult. My dr said I am a brittle diabetic..whatever that means. I do keep my sugars in pretty good check..lots of shots and sugar checks..mj def helps...without it I would get sick pretty often from any ups in my sugar..it helps a bit with insomnia and pain from high sugars...helps me forget the fear of lows...lol...the johnson heiress...was almost exactly my age same type of diabetes..I hope she didnt die in a coma or seizing..I almost hope ti was drugs isnt that awful? last time I had a seizure I bit my tongue to hell I still have some scars on it..the herb helped with that...

but god that sounds depressing and hoenstly I feel very healthy most of the time! very thankful..I had a cousin die of breast cancer at age 34 so I know what true illness is..so sad.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

I had a friend in school with it. She would tug on me in class and I'd take her to the drink machine to get some punch and some peanut butter crackers real quick. I thought it was cool to have a friend who could get me out of class to just go chill and have a snack.....
Cali. Orange :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

nice...I should have asked for a friend to walk me..I did have a friend whose dad is a dr give me a demo water shot in class in 7th grade to show the kids what diabetes was about...no one blinked the whole time that needle was out. that teacher was very good to me.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

OK I got all stoned and quiet so off i go.... take it easy 2dog.:beatnik:


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

nite OHC!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

sleep well!


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

We must be diehard we've outlasted them all 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

lol yup...the late-nighters... I wish kk was here to tell us a good story before bed!


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Hehe, once upon a time there was a little bud that could.........


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

was he a good or bad bud...?!?!?!  what was his name..did he fall in love with a lighter and get burned?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


18f and cold.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 9, 2010)

MORNIN, BHC! 12f now. 33f high. piney woods, n. texas??!!  let the kids out to take care of biness.....very quick potty, and back inside. cappuccino mocha and a smoke, AHHH.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Sunny and bright but still only 21f..burrrrrrrrrrrrr

I think it may be a good day to stay inside and BIU like it is your job


:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: :bong: :bong::bong: I feel better after taking my meds


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I am with ya *Ozzy* gonna do a whole bunch of :bong1: and go walk the back 40 before this 'puter' brings out them bad voices.

:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mornin!

Gonna have lunch with a lame friend today...oh joy.

2dog- have you ever had your eyebrows threaded?  It's pretty cool and I am overdue.  Gonna try and get to the place today.

Its sooo freakin cold...well for Texas.    Mid teens during the night, mid 20s today.  I know some of y'all have colder temps but bite me, you guys are used to it already.    And I hope I don't ever have the chance to be...lol.

BIU, I am about to once my face is on.  Not very good at it when I am buzzing.

And thanks for the tune multifarious.

pc- loved the drawing.  It needed crayons tho.  Hope the kitty comes home.  

ozzman- better day today?  Hope its an improvement over yesterday.

Everyone else-  have great daze!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 9, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

I can still call it morning..... Dreamt of my ol' Dad last night (RIP), second night in a row.... odd (I wonder if it has something to do with spending so much money, he was kinda Scotch).  Anyone else ever dream of folks who have passed?  It took five years or so after my mother died before I dreamed of her, but then, it took ten years just to think of her without getting very emotional.



> house has to be spotless when we leave in case we die..j/k


*2Dog*, as soon as we got that bike last summer, I started thinking like that.....cleaned my drawers out seriously, got rid of lots of stuff I didnt want anyone to see, but me.  Cleaned my computer too.  Need to make an apointment with the lawyer for a new will.....lol...  Motor bike made me feel more totally mortal than it ever did when riding younger.

Okay guys and gals, the husband was up and at fixin' some leftover carnita meat into enchalada's earlier, roped me into puttin' them together, then, the next thing I know, he is pulling out drawers for me to put the new liner in.....dang, he musta slept well... Now, he says we got dinner ready...I guess those events today are gonna go into dinner time...lol.  I was sposed to get a pass for this weekends cooking....tho I still call the dirty dishes MINE.

Got to get me a hit or two and look around the forum....

BIU or toke em if you can.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

morning bhc! time to finish cleaning, make sure I have everything charged and ....I already cleaned out the fridge..

lol tc it is funyn isnt it..cleaning it up course I think the plants would still shock some people...I dont have a will I should...


----------



## painterdude (Jan 9, 2010)

tc....never had any dreams about the parents, who are both dead, dad died of a heart attack during the night and mom died in a Nursing Home of natural causes...I'll probably have dreams tonight

I have had dreams of Smokey returning with another cat accompanying him thru the front door

Oh, 4u wanted me to tell ya all that he's been sneaking on the site and checking out his so-called friends.....he usually lasts about 2-3 days and then what's his name finds him.....and he's gone

Going to be 61 degrees on Sunday.....ha ha all you druggies who are covered in snow.....the West Coast rules


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Damn! i've had problems all day signing on, could't figure out why everytime i logged on my connection terminated. Answer: Perfect timing!? A liitle.......person! Was attempting to get free cable and kept diconnecting the conn. everytime i logged in. When i decided to check the outside fer trouble is at the same time the po po rounded the corner to see a very surprised idiot with his hand in the cookie jar! Sukka! Anyway he's off to start his state funded vacation and i sit here bonging with you....my people!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Here here with the :bong1: chef

BIU then dinner :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Me and you duck! We'll BIU :bong: and duck dodgers around till we find that little green martian dude!:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

seen him at breakfast..he said "High"


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL, Tell Marvin i got his dog!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

will do:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

eating a sandwhich time for a smoke..then I need to do the rounds on this house...got all my recycling taken in..yeah !  22$ not bad...


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Dang what ya have 40 bags of soda cans? I hear tell they don't pay squat anymore. Not like collecting a  few big bags as kids and scoring a trip to the chuck e cheese!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: still under the influence Nice Voices trying to keep the :evil:Voices under control Ozzy got to be good


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

we had a good sized garbage bin full of em..soda can, beer bottle, teas, water bottles, etc.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

I used all my cans for target practice today. Now I can't hear a thing.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

ting ting ting..sounds fun! makes me want to try to shoot snow off branches...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

You got to catch someone standing there under the branch then shoot the branch with a pellet rifle


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

and then run real fast?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep. I like to scare people with the blackpowder guns put a charge in with no bullet just make sure they are back out of the blast they usually have to go change their pants


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

I would prob pass out..


----------



## tcbud (Jan 9, 2010)

Earthquake west of Eureka California!

Did anyone feel it here?

hxxp://quake.usgs.gov/recenteqs/Maps/125-41.htm

xx to tt .........

How bout you 2Dog? It shook the dining room hanging lamp here, husband said the curtains shook.  I was scrubing something and didnt feel it and was thinking the husband was talking to the TV, lol...

Six at least, that is a good enough shake to throw stuff off of shelves if close enough.

Time for more hits off fave bud.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

Ozzy lucky we hardly ever have earthquakes here. When we do they are 1 or 2's about the same a when they blowup a mountain to remove the coal


----------



## tcbud (Jan 9, 2010)

tcbud guessed a six, come to find out.....5.4 and it was a very deep one....dang it shook the house......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

Let's just hope no lives were lost


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Earthquake west of Eureka California!
> 
> Did anyone feel it here?
> 
> ...


 
didnt feel anything tc ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

Scary stuff earthquakes ... Hope everyones ok.  

Cruddy tv tonight..  Might just turn it off...

Hope my fav bongers r doing ok tonight.


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Morn BHC! Can you say brrrrr......al together now BRRRRR! It's 19 degrees and this ol texas boy is cold! Kinda. BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*


Still dark and 4.2f right now. Got as cold as 2.1f:holysheep:


Gonna biu till the sun comes up :bong2::bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 10, 2010)

mornin, CHEF, PC. glad it's only 18f, true txs weather warmin up to 43f.
ahhh, coffee and a pipe.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 10, 2010)

Bye everyone see you all when I get back, I will miss you guys. Bong it up for me as I am leaving mine home...2Doggy~


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope you have lots of fun and stay safe *2Dog*.....We will miss you too, hope you have loads of fun or is that loaded fun?

*Update on the Quake*, other than power being out to over 10,000 in Humbolt County, there were no quake related deaths.  These folks may not get power back until hopefully today.  Can anyone say ..... STRESSED MJ?  According to Arcata News I heard last spring, one in four houses in Arcata are growing indoor.

*Good Morning BHC!*

*Update* on the status of the Dish Network Service here at the Ranch, on a serious sporting event day..... Yesterday bout 1/8 thru scedualed programming, the dish box goes out agian....lol (NOT FUNNY he said).  Our team Scrambles to the RV for the extra tv, Scrimages to find the dish box downstairs, Huddles with tv and box, Blitzes to the TECH Support, one of the longest quarters in History, the tech guys helps me set up the box on the phone.  Longest punt in History there.  It dawns on me, as we are now watching green feilds once again.....THIS IS NOT A HD RECEIVER or I need glasses badly....With a fan on the original box and the power shut off at the power strip.......within two hours....the time it took to hook up new unit and get service in line.......the big TV was once more in the game.  Trick seems to be.....when in doubt, turn off at the power strip for a long time.

Have good day guys and gals, hope all your attempts find a goal today!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

The wind has picked up once again and we are getting the -2.4f with the wind chill, otherwise not bad if you can stay out of the wind.


Have a great time *2Dog* :ciao: Here is to having warm and sunny days throughout your trip :bong2:::bong2:

Glad all is well at the ranch *tc*,

Back to :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2010)

:ciao: Have a safe trip *2Dog*

Glad no deaths in the earthquake

BIU *duck* best way to keep your fingers and nose warm. :confused2: can you keep your fingers and nose warm with a vaporizer?

TMT time to :bolt: to the :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::bongin::batman:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 11, 2010)

2dog, ya takin a laptop or sumptin sooos t o stay in touch? for how long?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 11, 2010)

PC
2345DOG
OZZY
TC
good mornin


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2010)

[FONT=Franklin Gothic Medium

the state decided to add our area code to our phone numbers so you have to dial 10 numbers now to call your neighbor to come and save your precious and only rear end........but.......didn't know or just forgot when it was officially starting........this morning at 0001 hours Mam......and I tried getting on line about 1000 hrs Mam......and I just thought it was our normal hassle trying to connect with earthlink......but NOOOOOOOOO....it was the modem number and it wasn't a number anymore because it needed the three digit area code preceding the other previous, usable numbers......WELL, had to figure out how to change that number and the first thing I tried to do was open System Network Preferences and see what was in there......AIRPORT......I have a wireless thing called AirPort and there's AirPort Utilities to look at (eventually).....and there's AirPort FRICKING HELP to maybe give me a hand......but to access AirPort Unilities I needed to remember the FREAKING PASSWORD.....and I didn't even know I had a password for freaking AirPort.....so now I have to go to KeyChain Access where my passwords are SUPPOSEDLY STORED, and very secretive I might add, and there's a PADLOCK also, which you must open.....well both the PADLOCK and KEYCHAIN ACCESS needed a PASSWORD....so at first nothing worked, couple of hours go by very quickly and I'm back at the beginning of this stupid, idiotic, rather insane journey into the bowels of hell inside my hard drive named Nubi after by black cat who wasn't real fond of the new male cat named Smokey who is MIA and it's raining out there.......and here is what made me freak, the first two passwords were the same, PAINTERDUDE.......how original was that?  My secret file of passwords told me it was supposed to be NUBICAT.....but it never worked, always told me INVALID PASSWORD.....and I tried painterdude lots and lots of time, usually after NUBICAT didn't work....maybe the padlocks needed to be open?  who knows, except these people who could have done this job in 5 minutes or less....tip my hat to ya
Once the PadLock is opened, access to the secret Password is for real.....but......you needed another password to see the passwords......and it was PAINTERDUDE also, just like I told you up above about dead center page.......anyways......the next secret password is CONNECT......and all of a sudden I can see the SEVEN DIGIT USELESS OLD MODEM NUMBER.......so I add our area code in front of the bad, bad numbers......could have been 51 to 45, no, today I hate, hate those numbers, especially the fifty one, that's a real rotten number......anyways, then you click on APPLY and it, the computer, tells you that it is processing your information and also tells you that you an close this window or just plain wait until it's done doing whatever it's doing.......and then it tells me, I CAN'T FIND AIRPORT, I CAN'T FIND AIRPORT.....so I activate my wireless network, another secret code, and scroll down to my Network's Name and move left to connect and I JUST PLAIN DOINK and watch the numbers go by real fast, and there's a new set of numbers, 10 in all, and all of a sudden I am on line, get my e-mail, find the BHC e-mail, open it, go to the bottom and DOINK it....and here I am......whew, that was a trip, got on line about eleven PM and that was not a fun trip, hours and hours trying to find a way to get to that number without having to remember these freaking passwords

I have this feeling that I left something out of the story

Smokey is still out there, hopefully under cover and eating something

Haven't smoked any of my stash in about a month, it's been real



[/FONT]


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Cloudy and 18.7f



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Haven't smoked any of my stash in about a month, it's been real



Maybe you should p-dude


Where's *SM*??


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 11, 2010)

:bong1:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Yeah - I don't usually smoke in the AM but after a morning like that - I vote yes on the stash Painterdude :bong: :bong1: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

:ciao: BHC ...BIU :bong2::bong2:

cleaning out the old in the flower room and bring in the new should be a fun time and doing :bong1: all day long


----------



## tcbud (Jan 11, 2010)

I spent an hour with Dish Nework the other day, and another hour on another day.........I know frustration levels.

*Painter*, I would have been on the phone to Earthlink, demanding a operator that spoke english from birth (as I have hearing problems, accents are nightmares for me, females with accents even worse).  I would NEVER have gone as far into my machine as you did Painter.  I dont even know if you will ever read this, but......type at you when you get back.

*Duck*...sounds like you got a fun day ahead of you...and much satisfaction when it is done.  I havent seen SM either......is she MIA too?

*Good Morning BHC!*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

:ciao: BHC 

just about done tc, those Durban Poisons grow like weeds


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, been battling some head issues.  Hope to see my neurologist later on.  

BIU and I'll catch you guys later after a good nights sleep, and lots of crazy vivid dreams.  Love my lamictal xr.  

Nite all.

:heart:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Smom, hope when you wake you feel better! Been wondering bout ya. talk at ya 2morrow!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

18f with 3" of new snow

Time to biu a 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 12, 2010)

G'morning PC 
Neil Young, Coffee and a:bong: this AM. 
Sleep is messed up lately.... goin' with it till I crash. 
Is it only Tuesday? I could use an extra Sat. right about now. 
OHC


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey there BHC :ciao: :bolt::bong2::bong2:

Morning OHC

I can't remember what I did Saturday Night.:shocked: :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

:ciao: BHC almost got it all back together, time to start new seeds and try again.

:bong::bong::bong: the bongs are calling us so BIU

SM have a good dream for me, mine are pretty destructive right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn, I just replied to this and it completely disappeared!!!!!

Hi BHC!!  multi, ozzy, ducky, chef, tcbud, and the whole rest of the gang--- spark it up!!  

Saw the doc this morning and he thinks I may be overdosing on my meds.  I failed part of my exam.  :giggle: They took blood and will check my levels.  

Snow huh?  You guys can keep it.  Ive seen it twice here in the last month and that's 2 times 2 many.

And I will gladly go smoke right now.    Been looking forward to this all day...even tho I already feel a little stoned.  :giggle: 

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet jeebus Smom! You failed your blood test?! Didn't study hard enough huh? just remeber when it comes to blood, red is good


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn, I just replied to this and it completely disappeared!!!!!


 

You were dreaming

Better get the meds right *SM*


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

She was smoking!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

She's :confused2: and dont know the difference any more :giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

HAha

I Had the blood test after the appt.  Lol. 

I am supposed  to take it easy for a few days. Veg time.  Hahah.  Enough about me.  Besides the weather, what else is goin on with everyone?

This is hard to do by phone.

So what's new?


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear from ya! Veg time huh........don't forget to lst yourself and check your PH


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hhahaha very funny boys.  

Blood test after the appt.  

Do any of you like Twinkees or Ding Dongs?

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

Twinkees here

Just getting things set up and trying to stay busy with :bong::bong::bong:

Have a couple:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Tawinkeeeeeeeee! We were poor when we were young so we had twonkies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Tawinkeeeeeeeee! We were poor when we were young so we had twonkies


 
:spit: I don't think I wanna know what a twonkie is.  

Ding Dongs for me, I like the chocolate and whipped cream.

That almost sounded dirty.  Sorry about that.   

:giggle:

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Uh-huh, go on,......... slooooower.....:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit: I don't think I wanna know what a twonkie is.
> 
> Ding Dongs for me, I like the chocolate and whipped cream.
> 
> ...


 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:





:rofl::rofl:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 12, 2010)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:


 


 


:rofl: 

You shoulda seen some of the images that popped up when I did a google search for ding dongs.  

:giggle: 

Wonder if multifaroius and ducky are getting snowed in.  Bundle up you too.    Ozzy, thawed out yet?

How about you chef?

Its a beautiful day here today.  Sunny and warm, upper 50s.  Jealous much?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

If we a lucky *SM* we will get to see the above freezing Thursday if the weatherman is right, but that is a big if


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

31 degrees here gonna warm up a little towards the end of the week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like you guys should move to Texas.  

Anyone want a beer?  Or would you prefer ice water?  Not talkin bongs here ozzman.  

I have corona or ziegen bock, take your pick..  :hubba: 

:heart:  Beer, just *1* of my many favorite things in this world.  



:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

Ice water and fire water here tonight in the mood to drink.

:confused2: corona aint that tequila drinker vein drainings?

Filling the bong with Dom's B&B liquir and misty and skunk #1


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: corona aint that tequila drinker vein drainings?


 
:rofl: 

Umm no.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

:confused2: the color is about the same?

Real Beer don't need a lime or lemon to drink..


----------



## 420benny (Jan 12, 2010)

Blue Moon with a big 'ol slice of orange mmmmmmmmhhhh, good
benny likes it, I used to drink only Corona. It lost all taste about a year ago. Quit cold turkey, lol
Oh, hi everybody!
BIU, or roll one. I left some of my little Big BANG out.Try some.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Benny, I like that one too.  Have you ever tried Shock Top?  Its quite similiar and usually a dollar or two cheaper.  

ozzman- don't knock it til u try it.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Budweiser!...and a jose chaser! No salt, no lime!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Taquila shots...bleh.  Never tried one, never will.  I have a girlfriend that can put those away.  I am always the designated driver when we go out.  :giggle:   I should get paid for babysitting.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

With plenty of practice she can be a world class..........well drunk, but she'll be able to do shots all night and walk to the car.......thats all but atleast you won't have to carry her to the car.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

I can handle taquila in small ammts and only in margaritas.  

It gets interesting on the nights when we go out, so I dont really mind.  

She's lots of fun on 6th street.  :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, 6th is fun! Loved the elephant room jazz lounge.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea a little too wild.  I am still recooperating from August.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

22f and still dark, but the temp is on the rise, when to bed I went it was 18f.



BIU BHC to get over the hump :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

Good morning ducky.  Glad your temps are going up.  Brrrr.  Wish I could bottle up some of our 50+ weather and send ya some...as well as some other MPers.  After our frigid temps the last few weeks, this weather feels soo damn warm.  I sat outside and felt the sun on my face.  It was quite joyful.  I know that sounds funny..but its true.  

I am feeling a lot better today.    Gonna grind up some of my 2 yr old weed and make brownies tomorrow.  The kids are off from school Fri and Monday and I need them to cope...:giggle:   A friend of mine with strong hands was able to free my stuck grinder and now I can.  

BIU!

Man I need to stop sleeping so late.  Ive been up for an hr and my mornings already shot to hell!!!

Hello everyone...lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2010)

:bongin: and stirring the bubble and a stirring the bubblebubble

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

Bubblebubble toil and trouble.  

Eggplant Parmesean anyone?

BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn, I didnt even need to grind anything up.  This weed from 2 ago was so dried out it just came apart in my fingers...LOL.  

So I added more.    Tomorrow I'll be Betty Crocker.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Betty who? Bwhaaaaa...i like the boyardee man myself:huh: BHC what's happening this evening? Let's all BIU:headbang2: :bong: :bong:  Cmon Smom let's all wang chung:headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

:giggle:   Wang Chung.  Now that damn song is gonna be stuck in my head.

What a crappy day, glad its nearly over.   Atleast I got my closet cleaned out    .  Cracked open my 1st beer 15 mins ago.   Too bad theres only 3 left.  

BIU.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Smoke! Biu woman!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey BHCers hoope you have had a better day than mine it s'ed big time. time for :bong::bong::bong::joint::joint::bong::joint::48: :48: :stoned:now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Smoke! Biu woman!


 
I think you're onto something there.  

:rofl: 

2 beers in 4 hours aint gonna do squat.  I think I will go smoke.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

23f and cloudy

Bad day *Ozzy*? maybe start the day with a :bong1:maybe it will change your luck today:bong2::bong2:

 biu  bhc :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Morn duck and BHC! It's 27 and rain is a headed our way. BIU everybody!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning duck, morning chef...ohh just realized what a lethal combo that could be for ya ducky...don't piss him off...lolol.

50 and cloudy here, rain in the forecast.  

I just put 2 sticks of butter in my small pan, as soon as its all melted I'll add the green.  

Been slow around these parts.  Wonder how 2dog is enjoying her cruise.  

So, whats on your agenda?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 14, 2010)

G'Morning BHC.....

G'morning SM.

The "cable guy" just left.  Said a cable was incorrect, plugged the box straight into the wall.................minus the surge protector.......and voila...................it is fixed, and not only fixed but....get this....the HD looks better than it ever has!  Which is amazing as it looked pretty great before.  He says if the dish gets hit with lightning it will prolly fry it anyway.  I dont think Lightning is a problem here....as it struck right in front to the house..bout thirty feet from the dish ...right before we moved here.  House was pre-disasatered I thot when we bought it.  The TV is now ready for the big events this weekend.  The only question now is......ARE WE READY FOR SOME .......CHIPS AND DIP? HOT DOGS? COLD ONES? OR TWOS?  Should be a nice quiet weekend.  Guess I need to stock the fridge with those items before the weekend, or NOT.

Weather Report.....
the storm that hit us the beginning of the week is as Duck says.....headed east.  It was an unreal amount of rain that fell here (felt like waves of buckets of rain)...and I can only imagine how it will dump on the US as it moves east!  Today, here, we have a balmy 51f expected as soon as the fog burns off...and the afternoon progresses.

My good thots and grief go out to Haiti.  What a tragedy.  One can only count our own blessings in face of such a disaster.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

Had to talk to LEO yesterday about the break-in they caught a suspect. That said the MJ they found on him came from my apt. I muct have cleaned up great even the dog they had walking around when I got there didnot smell anything. The Det say he thought the boy was llying because when they took the report orginally there were no tracks to my apt Thank God for snowshovels.

Getting It alll set back of with the HID's gonna quit playing with the CFL's and put a 400 watter in thr veg and flowering rooms


----------



## tcbud (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang Ozzy.....
Hope bad theives didnt get the good stuff.....or any possesions that can not be replaced.  Last I read you were just cleaning up the room for a new grow...dang.
Glad to hear you are still among the walking FREE.


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Was thinking about 2dog today. Biu my people!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

I posted about it in the 2 litre bottle grow they just took what was in the  flowering room. they got PurpleFrosting,skunk#1 and misty X blue moonshine, Im glad they didn't get to enjoy it. You don't know how glad I am that I when ahead and moved everything back to the farm.


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn oz line em up against a wall, know what i'm saying!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

They headed the the big house now, I will have more fun with them in there. Ozzy has friends in there


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Send some postcards of wish you were here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

Just found a bar of soap with a desolve in water rope. will be sure to send to their celles


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Something i used to do to my cousins was to get all the little info packets at the docs office and send them a month's subscription to outdoor southern living or travel magazines


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

they are lible(?) to wake up with "I swallow" tatooed on their forehead


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Property of big stan:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang ozzman, and yes, thank goodness for snow shovels.  Hope you remain scott-free.  That whole situation would freak me out and get me all paranoid!!!.

Glad the cable is fixed tcbud.  And my heart also goes out to the folks in Haiti.    So sad.  I can barely watch the news.

ozz and chef are cracking me up with the latest posts.

Oh and big news...

Brownies backed, individually wrapped and tucked away in the garage freezer.  I put in big letters " *MOM ONLY - keep out.*"  I have some nosey kids.  Guess I'd know if they secretly found them.  

The drizzle has started.  What a wonderful afternoon to take a nap.  Unfortunately I got kiddos to pick up in less then an hour.  Dang those brownies are time consuming.

Anyone want one? 



Special shout outs for anyone I missed.


BIU!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll take one!......... er five!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang *Ozzy* what a bummer....Doggone lowlifes thieve on ya then turn ya in, trying to save their own necks. I think yesterday was their lucky day b/c I would hate to think what would have happened to them if you would have caught them in your apartment. Jail is a way safer place for them I would say.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

It's safe for me them being in means me being out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

SM I want a BROWNIE


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang, those brownies smell good. 
Good to hear the thief has found a new place to stay.... 
Hard week here.... need a :bong2: 
hey BHC :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2010)

I want a brownie toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2010)

Ain't no use being paranoid *SM* it will destroy you.
What happens, happens just can't grow where I do without having to deal with LEO sooner or later just hope I can stay 1 step ahead and get lucky like this time.

TMT BIU BHC your bongs are lonely:bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bongin::bongin: :ccc::joint::48::joint:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

BHC!!!!! wut up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2010)

:ciao::48::48: How the *chef* this evening?


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Chef is hungover this morn! 31 degrees and going to BUI!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

BIU for the start of the weekend:bong2::bong2::bong2:

34f and all the snow is melting


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Duuuuuck! It's melting...melting...my best wizard of oz moment. Stoned right now and enjoying the pinapple samplws.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

Its melting and it is a mess outside.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

Where is* SM*? 

I hope she did not eat all the brownies

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

Still :bongin:...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

I slept for nearly 15 hours straight.    And I wasnt under the influance of anything except for a few xanex.  The kids +1 were driving me crazy a few hours earier.  I wouldn't think it would still be affecting me...???

I only sleep like that when I'm sick.  Still tired...naptime yet?   

Lets all BIU..in my case its brownie it up.  :giggle:  

Besides thawing out, how are y'all?

TGIF.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

Doing good SM...them things make me want to sleep too.

Are ya off to see see the lions ,tigers and bears today with your picnic basket?

Still a bit chilly here for me to do that


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny you mention baskets.  My kids are playing outside with this large, girly-pink wicker basket.  

pc check your pm's.  LOLOL.

Screw it, I am going to eat a brownie.  If I act weird the kids shouldn't be concerned after how I was last night.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

I want a brownie tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


and so does *Ozzy*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll get my apron back on and pass a few out...but only if y'all have been good.  

I think ozz would need about a dozen to feel anything.  

Ok, someone go get the plates.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

*A $160.00 dollar margarita??!!     Watching some show on the travel network!!!!   Umm, I don't think so.  Crazy stuff.*


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

That has to be one hell of a margarita! How about a brownierita:huh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Or a greenarita!!  

And by green I dont mean mj.  More like $$$$.  Can you even imagine!!!!  Damn crazy.  I'd only pay that price if it came with Brad Pitt. :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

The would have to feed it to me in a eyedropper!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to keep the fingers from replying to Brad Pit comming with margarita....dang SM.

*Good Morning MP and BHC!*

I am smoozing for votes in the Bud Pic of the Year....everyone vote yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I have to keep the fingers from replying to Brad Pit comming with margarita....dang SM.


 
:rofl: 

Good to see you tcbud...now lemme go see those pics.  

BRB, you schmoozer.  

Hehhehe.

ETA- the blueberry?  I see you have 2 and the last one has the most votes.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

TC BUD yaa got my vote!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you Chef!  I appreciate it.  I really do.  I thot the Lama was gonna have this contest in the bag, and look now, it seems NV and I are pulling away.  Amazing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like you're ahead tcbud.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *A $160.00 dollar margarita??!!  Watching some show on the travel network!!!! Umm, I don't think so. Crazy stuff.*


 
:shocked: did it come with a Happy Ending?:laugh:

:hairpull: *TC You made voting to hard* and I can't throw a dart at the choices because they won't stick in the screen 

Hey *duck* hope you don't own a cow because it's BIU til the cows come home time, and I don't own any so let's keep on BIU:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Dunno ozzman, i couldnt afford it...

:giggle: 

And if it did come with a happy ending , I wouldn't tell.  

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2010)

Bet you would buy another?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

even if i had to panhandle.

angelina better be on the lookout!!!

:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 15, 2010)

The brother (who is a dedicated drinker and tequila being one of his dedications) says the plant that Tequila is made from is getting more scarce.  So the price of the stuff goes up.  Maybe the $160 margarita comes with a gold rimmed glass and is organic?  The only thing in a margarita is tequila, tripple sec and roses lime juice.  Add ice, blend.  Salt rim of glass and poor.  Get drunk, fall off of feet.  I cant think of a thing that would be the reason for such a pricey drink, cept maybe where it is served has high over head.  Or the guy who made the pricelist is high?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 15, 2010)

whats up bhc. 160 for a drink is alot but probably the average in any vip section of a club


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, tc I agree.  

Good evening everyone.  A yucky, gloomy, kind of day.

Hows your weather?


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

BHC! gonna bong it up till morn.!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

33f and cloudy, dreary day ahead.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Morning all hope your weekend is off to a good start if not maybe one of these will help :bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2::48: :joint::ccc:


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

OOoooout o sight! Afternoon BHC. Got the purps working this morn.!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh great, my irresponsible 10 yr old lost her girl scout cookie order form.  She had aleady sold 60 boxes and now we wont be able to order them.  Good thing they didn't have to pay ahead of time.   :hitchair: 


Morning bhc.  Mines getting off to a great start.   

Brownie time.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 16, 2010)

*G'Morning BHC....*
the beans are in the pot, simmering, the wood is in the stove burning, the tcbud is on her computer deleting photos.  HOW many photo's do you need to remember your grow?  No need to answer.....I have got to edit them down to a manageable number.  I have done 06, 07, 08, and 09 personal photos....that was a lot.  Looking at these "Grow Journal" photos, dang.... thank goodness I have only grown three years!  I got a memory stick yesterday, the nice lady said..."how many photo's are you trying to save?", I replied, after a lot of thot....."Give me the biggest memory stick you have", I said.  She asks, you have a thousand photos? I said I would delete some and try to get to a thousand.  So, I cook a pot of beans and delete, delete, delete.

What you all up to this fine Saturday in January '10?  Besides the obvious, of course.

tcbud has started Saturday off right, she is smoking a number here of Grandaddy, it has a VERY nice body high, first of harvest plant.

Time to get back to the photo delete session.  BIU if you got em.


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Give em all a brownie smom..........the'll forget about the order


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

SMom...my daughter did that once shortly after my divorce.  She had all the money with her at my place, and lost it somewhere...of course it was a perfect excuse for my ex to blame me...saying I stole it...lol.  I bought cookies for everyone that yr!  What a drag!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 16, 2010)

Least you have a normal Kid, irresponsible and 10 year old kinda go together.

*Good Morning SM!*


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Going to the store, brb, anybody need anything....i'm headed that way!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok...my daughters teacher (and troop leader, lol) is a good friend/neighbor.  I just had her call.  Then she told me she left it in her desk.  Oh well, guess it frees up my weekend.

*whine* sorry.  

Tonight.  Woohooooo its Saturday night.    Send me a lot of positive thoughts.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

G'day ALL!

I dusted off my bong and wanted to jump in on the Saturday wake & bake! :hubba:  How goes it?  Time for some Old Time Moonshine bong hitz! :aok: I've been vapin' a bunch more lately but it's SO nice to smoke some budz every once in a while too...  I try not to W & B during the week (see signature below )...   and the only time I don't like vaping is with my morning coffee...  The vape taste is much too intense and doesn't blend with my coffee nearly as nice as smoking weed does...  So ahhhhh....   The weekend....  And BANNED TOPIC on TV both days TOO!  

Yipee~!  :banana::yay::banana:
:bong:

Gadzooks, SmokinMom...  I'm sure glad that wasn't MY GS cookie order...  I'd be bummed if my Tag Alongs and Pitter Patters didn't make it...  I can live without the Samoas & Thin Mints though.... Hopefully the form will turn up somewhere...  Ask the dog...

Happy Saturday!​
EDIT.... Yay  Yay   the cookie order is found!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

It's 420 SOMEWHERE...  HIT IT!:bong::48::ccc::bongin::bong2::joint4:


uh... but not on the MP clock... lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes dos.  I may not have any fingernails left after tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> SMom...my daughter did that once shortly after my divorce. She had all the money with her at my place, and lost it somewhere...of course it was a perfect excuse for my ex to blame me...saying I stole it...lol. I bought cookies for everyone that yr! What a drag!


 
Yea this is a big ol pain in the butt...and we're not even 100% sure its in her desk.  Fingers crossed.   

This yr is a new flavor.  Called Thank You Berry Munch...lol.  It has little cranberries and white chocolate chips.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

BIU BHC the day ain't getting any shorter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Been busy thus far ozzman?  I aint done squat.  No cookie selling now, in pjs still.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 16, 2010)

I used my Bong with my vaporizer last night.  Nice, very nice.  Tonight I will load it with ice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Whent and pulled a buddy's truck off the ridge this morning, He was ridge running last night and put it on its side. No major damage done just a busted lip(his gf tried to knock some since in him, told her she should have used a baseball bat) and some bent metal.

My plan for the day :bong::bong::bong::joint::joint: nap repeat


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2010)

bubble, bubble

I am being a DD tonight for a birthday party and hopefully no ridge running.

Might have to take a nap:holysheep:  not use to staying up so late

Fingers are crossed for ya sm and that order form.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey ducky- good for you on being a dd tonight, hope no one pukes in your car   lol.    You will, however, be missing some good shows on the tube.  

How many candles on that cake??


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey ducky- good for you on being a dd tonight, hope no one pukes in your car   lol.    You will, however, be missing some good shows on the tube.
> 
> How many candles on that cake??



50 ...they rented a hall and all that good stuff:holysheep: Should be a good party and not driving my car:rofl: they can puke in their own car :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

:cry: my lighter is out if fuel now I gotta go to the store.


Hey *chef* drop off a lighter for me

Hey *duck* don't let the drunkest ones set behind you. It could get messy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Hahahaha ducky...and I agree with ozzman, you're still not outta the woods. 

Check your couch cushins ozz....surely you got lighters around....also check your pockets.  Hmmm, bet you've done that already huh?  Go check behind the frige...you never know....LOL.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

*SM* I have checked 5 coats, 2 coverall, truck, van and house with no luck. I'm using a stick that I stick in the coalstove to light then use it to light the :tokie:


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL got a 4 pack of bics! Thats funny!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to use the toaster if I was desperate enough...of course that would only work on joints...got a gas stove?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

*chef* :confused2: why didn't you drop one off here?


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

I put in your coat:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

:rant: you put it in someone else's coat I just checked all of mine again.

:bolt: to the store be back in a little while


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

No man your other coat.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2010)

tc.....glad your place is OK, this earthquake stuff is totally unreal.....watching the tube is gut wrenching lately.....today should be fun unless you switch over to the latest news reports from the disaster area....thanks for the PM.....don't know how much longer they will let me use the site.....probably just a matter of time......

DUCK....say something funny


----------



## astrobud (Jan 16, 2010)

hi guys,  thought id check in with ya being i havnt been lately. ive not had a cigg sense thanksgiving so ive been staying busy as i can but work is slow so its kinda depressing being broke but look at the money im saving by not smoking, geeze if  i had to buy pot i would be in a world of hurt. now i just have to go to geico:rofl:  ill see if i cant get a little more active from now on. sm , dont count on peyton too much tonight i dont want you to get dissapointed :doh:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2010)

right on astrobud.....I hope it snows all over him and his indoor loving team


----------



## tcbud (Jan 16, 2010)

Painter, I hope they let you use this site forever.....

I actually posted in a thread yesterday on prices of pot, and got a friendly reminder that "sales of MJ or talk of sales is against the rules"........OOPS...I forget the rules sometimes too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Time to BIU I got a new lighter:yay::bolt::bong::bong::bong::48::48: :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

:angrywife:  astro and pdude.  Bite me. 

I forget the rules sometimes too, even tho I used to enforce them.  I am trying to keep myself in check, I love this place too much.  

Can you feel the brees?  Sure is windy here.  Where's my sweater.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Time to BIU I got a new lighter:yay::bolt::bong::bong::bong::48::48: :joint:


 
What color ozzman?  I mostly have bics, but aquired a diff kind with cute lil ladybugs on it. :heart:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Bic with my fav team on it:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think I could find mine around these parts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

It's about manditory to carry my team around here. Too many terrible towel carriers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

I gotta run to the store and I dont wanna miss anything.

Having steaks tonight.....what to go with em??  Scalloped taters and some ranch style beans???  How about a cesar salad too...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

Afternooon peeps I missed you all in mexico hope everyone is well! the house didnt burn down and the dogs are happy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

:welcome: back *2Dog*:48: Hope you had a great time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Yay 2dog!!!  How'd the smoking on the boat go?

Welcome back.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

smoking on the boat went fine...one dude starting leaving me notes...can u believe that??? then the morning of the last note he was posted up by my door (wasnt sure it was him but it was u know? ) so our steward was there I looked at hime said I was being harassed, followed and having ntoes left if it happened again i would call security make em check the the cameras and remove him from me...no more notes after that...what a ******..

now if the dude had quietly come up to me and asked for a joint and not hit on me I would have prob obliged him...the a hole... really I hardly noticed but was very happy to to not get another note..hubby wasnot pleased and swore it was our friend who we met on the boat playing with me..it wasnt lol...never saw that dude the rest of the trip and he was right next to us LMAO!!!   the steward was cool and didnt care at all..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :welcome: back *2Dog*:48: Hope you had a great time


 

I did but I missed all you guys glad to be home!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

anyone here ever been to laboofadora? so awesome...a big blow hole of water surrounded by shopping and food..

I didnt know it was a real place and thought it was a made up word my hubby was using til I got there and bought a hat!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

That is the best thing about a trip away from home, Coming back home


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to see all went well for you, 2Dog   Welcome back!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Dd ya get the free t-shirt? WB 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

got lots of stuff...very fun shopping in mexico...although ensenada was not as cheap as the places that are further south.  my fav purchase is probably these beautiful glass stars I got they look like stained glass gonna put one in my car from my rearview mirror...bought three pipes lol...they head headshops more so than southern mexico. I got some wicked hats as I am a hat girl...tons of cool stuff..met some other stoners on the cruise so one or two of them may be coming on here..it was good times.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 16, 2010)

glad a good time was had! and the 'kids' are alright. and the garden?
oh, and
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey fast i asked the missus about your sig and she said men are always wrong.:huh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey fast i asked the missus about your sig and she said men are always wrong.:huh:


 
Til they want us to fix something


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

or in my hubbys case not fix something..lmao.. editing some pics to upload trying to find one that shows me without my face...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

this is catalina island..ca. a stunning place of mountains and ocean..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohhh, I hope you can share a few pics 2dog.    Hubs been bugging me to go on a cruise and I don't really have the desire.  I'd rather keep my feet on steady ground.  

Back from the store. got some appitizers- spicy buffalo wings and some spinach and artichoke dip.  Will start the steaks in an hour or 2.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

sm cruises are great I wouldnt do this company again tho I prefer the princess cruises...better food, more stuff to do..although if taking kids this one is the way to go on carnival..  I still feel like I am floating a bit..lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

catalina...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

la boofadora....the blow hole...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

ensenada

ship for sm to see in port at ensenada...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

last two are venice beach where hubby became legal as of yesterday! now I can grow a bit more yay !


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Love all the pics...and is that really blue water?  I hope someday to see blue, clear water and not that brown stuff I see in the Gulf.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

its blue and warm...mazatlan has an awesome beach...white sand and clear warm water...I didnt get in the water this time too cold.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

venice beach is beautiful you should go...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Ohhh, blue water there too?  Ive been to LA a longgg time ago.  Too bad I didnt know about this beach.  Booooo.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

all u need is a cheap flight and a cheap hotel room u r there girl!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

travelocity is my friend...


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice pics 2dog! Oh man i didn't know you and the hubby where mexican...benividos armana!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

:ciao: BIU BHCers Time to Get the Night in gear.:aok:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay Pics!  :holysheep:

Evenin' BHCers...:ciao: Time to pack it and BURN it!:bong2: 

Welcome back 2dog and CONGRATS on your legality!...  It's nice to see you back home with the babies...

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:​
You really should get to Venice Beach if you get out to LA again Smokin Mom...  Stop at In-n-Out on your way there for a Double Double!  Venice Beach is a nice beach but its also a great peeps watching place... especially on a warm day when it's full of ALL kinds of characters, street artists, musicians, and the freak show that IS uniquely Venice Beach.

Gorgeous pics of warmth and sun...   VERY nice!  And I told my pal I'm sure you can bring a bit of stash with ya on a cruise ship...  It just wouldn't be humane for them to get carried away searching for a few grams of weed...  Did they do any special security precautions/searches?  Glad you had a great time and got stocked up on hats...  Did you get one of those sombreros that holds a beverage cup with dual curly-Q straws to keep in your mouth for hands free operation? :hubba: 

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 17, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> travelocity is my friend...



I heard Travelosity Killed the Cat...:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

:woohoo: :woohoo: 

*Hey everyone.  What a wonderful nite. *

How are y'all doing?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

:stoned:?:huh::fly::stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :stoned:?:huh::fly::stoned:


 
rme too


:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

:48::48:good night have a great one


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

Nite ozzman, hope tomorrows a better day for both of us.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a busy night...germinating...killed three males, repotted some babies..readjusted the plants removing more crates..I will have to take pics later so sleepy...course now hubby wants to watch a movie maybe I should crack open a pepsi and take pics of grow later...and I fed them all! my nl and moby **** are looking muy bueno...

I bought a few hats I will take pics of them and my pipes..although I bought a pink pipe and now that I smoked out of it its no longer pink LMAO...anyways nbe back on later tonight to visit with the night owls..

dirty I put it in my bra never had an issue...I had to go through a metal detector and put my purse through an x ray mahine..they dont x ray me for cruises way too high tech that is only in big/high risk airports. I put my pipe in my pocket and my lighter in my purse although those are legal...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 17, 2010)

whats up 2dog where'd you go? have fun... iwell got to go feed the ladies in the outdoor shed


----------



## astrobud (Jan 17, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :angrywife: astro and pdude. Bite me.
> 
> I forget the rules sometimes too, even tho I used to enforce them. I am trying to keep myself in check, I love this place too much.
> 
> Can you feel the brees? Sure is windy here. Where's my sweater.


 
bawhawww, thats funny sm, i see who had the last laugh on that one


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

32f and overcast 

*2Dog* Looks like you had a wonderful time and welcome back

*AstroBud* Glad to see ya back, where have ya been?

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: I am off to breakfast:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

astrobud said:
			
		

> bawhawww, thats funny sm, i see who had the last laugh on that one


 
:hubba: I know, right...

Good morning astro, ducky, 2dog, east la, ozzman, DOS, chef, and all the rest of ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

dukky- howd the DD job go last night?  Have fun laughing at a bunch of drunks?  :giggle: 

*What are your early afternoon plans? *

We're taking my oldest and one of his buddys to a fancy fondue place this evening for his bday.  Luckily the younger two will be home with a babysitter.  I couldn't imagine my 5yr old around hot burners and pointy sticks.   

Brownie time.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

G'MORNING BHC!

You may remember, back here at the ranch......the TV reception has been in question, and it FROZE UP yesterday at a critical moment.  I jumped up and got on the phone, the cable guy left a paper with a "call us back if the problem returns" number.  I was on that phone in MOMENTS, cursing at all "cable guys" world wide in my mind.  Of course it wasnt an easy fix, as we were led to believe.  Of course, the lady says, "we will be out there tomorrow" (WHAT CABLE GUY WORKS ON SUNDAY? AND A SPORTING EVENT SUNDAY? NOT HAPPENING!  I think the operators just say that, "yes mam, we will have someone out tomorrow" NO mater what day it is, so they dont get yelled at by people like me.)  RANT, RANT.  Ah well, it is not like I missed the finale of Survivor.  The TV came back on after turning it off at the plug.  Oh well.  On the flip side, the cable the guy replaced is working fine and the HD is better than ever.....AND......

*Welcome back 2Dog! * Lovin the pics.....cant wait for the hats!   Looks so warm and beautiful in your pics.  And congrats on the other half becomming legal!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

Good day all, hope your day has started off with a buzz. 

:confused2:*SM* bet you are more excited about Hot melted Chocolate than your boy? Only 1 buddy, are you letting them bring Dates:hubba:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 17, 2010)

whats up BHC! :bong1: 
SM have fun remember to take a ziplock baggie..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

Is the cable guy cute tc :hubba:  ?  Hope you get all that squared away soon.  But yea, not good on a playoff Sunday!!

Yummmm, melted chocolate.  I'll probably be too full by the time we get to that forth course.  

(Gotta remember to save some room.  )


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

*SM*, with my guy in the room, any room, NO ONE is cute, let alone the younster that *said* the box was serviced and FIXED! ( I can see you smile there, leave it alone, step away from the humor.  I already cleaned it up when I added the word fixed. )

They actually got restruants that serve only fondu?  With courses of different fondu....*different chocolate fondu*?  I thot fondu died in the eighties. I just dont get off the mountian much anymore.......dang, I sure want to go on a trip.... I am now whinning about lets go, lets go, lets go..... I have to wait...wait, wait, wait, till the end of the month.  I even put up pics of last winter trips on the screen saver here, to get him to remember, lets go lets go lets go.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Whatz up BHC! #9 degrees and checking in before the Dallas game.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

morning peeps!  tc I bet you want to try out your new truck on some road trips sounds fun!  watching groundhog day....need to take pics trying to decide if I want to put light on them for a few minutes or wait til tonight...hmmm


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

*2Dog*, everytime I look out my bedroom window, I see the roof of the C class motorhome, I want to go for a trip in it.  Leave the new truck behind....lol... Never thot of that tho...dang, maybe I should follow in the truck?  I be dreaming now.....got to wait till the end of the month.  That really sweet weather you were enjoying, sure makes me want to head south.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

More than ever *SM* but they were fun drunks.

*tc* don't ya just hate that when these modern conveniences don't work 

BIU *Ozzy* is it a great day to do that :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

I I captain *Duck*:bong::bong: good plan for a rainy day


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

No rain here, just super damp and cold. The type of dampness that goes right through ya. Just gonna sit back and watch the idiot box and do some bongs.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought ducks were water proof...?!?! just shake your tail feathers Duckman  :giggle: :headbang2: :bong1: :48: :joint4: 


time to feed my body something..we need to go shopping I do think I have tortillas and cheese so quesadillas it is...


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

BHC! Oh well dallas lost! So much fer a b-day playoff win. There's always next year! Gonna BIU til i get crosseyed!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chefy!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

*What a beautiful day here in Dallas today, well I think it is!!! * 

 :woohoo: 

*And yes tc..google The Melting Pot*  I see they have a few Cali locations.  Here's what we're going to have:

FIRST COURSE

Alp and Dell Cheese Fondue
A delicious combination of white wine,
garlic, whole grain mustard and nutmeg,
with a smooth blend of award-winning Gruyère,
Raclette and Fontina cheeses.

SECOND COURSE

Alpine Ridge Salad
A bed of mixed greens topped with oven roasted
tomatoes, award-winning Gruyère, Raclette and
Fontina cheeses, hard-boiled eggs and honey roasted
almonds, topped with a robust shallot vinaigrette.

THIRD COURSE

Fondue Feast*
Filet Mignon, Sauerbraten NY Strip,
Nueskes Applewood Smoked
Bratwurst, Hefeweizen Marinated
Shrimp, Roasted Garlic Crusted
Chicken, Sun Dried Tomato Ravioli
and Fresh Vegetables.
$41.00 per person / $82.00 per couple

E N T R É E C O O K I N G S T Y L E S
Coq au Vin
Flavors of fresh herbs,
mushrooms, garlic, spices
and burgundy wine.
Mojo Style
Caribbean-seasoned bouillon
with distinctive flavors of
fresh garlic with a citrus flair!
Court Bouillon
Homemade, seasoned
vegetable broth.
Bourguignonne
European-style fondue in
cholesterol-free canola oil.
0g trans-fat Oil

FOURTH COURSE

White Chocolate Apple Cobbler Fondue
White chocolate with seasoned apples, streusel topping and spices.
All entrées are cooked
tableside in any of our four
flavorful cooking styles
located above.

Freakin expensive, thank goodness we have a coupon.    Already told son that this is his present too and not to expect anything on Tues.  :giggle: .  He said thats fine.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

TY 2dog and Smom.......MP will get ya next year, now i hope the old man potato will go all the way!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

Watch out chefy- no sports talk...not even on your bday.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

oppps! memory stoned thing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *What a beautiful day here in Dallas today, well I think it is!!! *
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> ...


 
Bet they want Mickey D's afterwards blah the Filet Mignon is the only thing that sounds good and I bet they use a bunch of spices t cover the horse taste


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds very interesting SM.....

I like my filet on bbq best.  Leave off anything green, herbs or grass.  Cook till almost med well, then...pepper.  Salt it table side. Dang, miss the bbq, need to fire that up soon, miss red meat too.......been too long since my last steak!

Im in for the swiss fondu....swiss, yum, tcbud fave cheese!  I think I'm gonna grow something called Swiss Cheese this next summer, been lookin at those seeds at Nirvana.

Okay got good buzz on here....
husband just got back from brothers.....brother still has plants hanging from September harvest, husband has pity (I have none), husband has been helping him get it down to at least managable trimmed and hanging inside to dry out some.  Brother has had only one plant he says has molded, so of course the husband brings it home.....husband spent part of yesterday (before game) trimming it up to bring inside.  YUCK.....mold/white type.  It is such a shame... that bud looked real nice.  So, off to find the recipe for...what is it called...ISO hash?

smokem if you gotem.  I know you all gotem.
Be good and dont mention that tv is on.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 17, 2010)

SmokinMom - The Melting Pot rocks!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2010)

starvin and sounding good

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

I am still stuffed.  So much for german chocolate bday cake...

I should smoke so I'll get the munchies all over again.

What a weekend!!!  I was four for four.  Got everything done that I wanted to.  

Whats on your agenda for the upcoming week?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

The usual BIU and trying to dodge work. Never happens the dodging work but I try.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

Dodge work?  Its 11 30 for gods sake.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 18, 2010)

good morn bhc, where is everyone? well sunny and 60 today i think ill go for a m/c ride later.  smokes on the tray and the vape is warm whenever you guys are ready for it.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

27f and cloudy......getting dog license today and doing :bong1:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:rant:*SM* you jinksed me. I gotta head to KY and work on a ice cream machine. 

Cloudy and 37f with a drizzle


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

Dang forgot it was MLK day..no dog license

Guess I will just do :bong1: 

*Ozzy* I hope it stays above 33f or you might never get home.

Thanks *Astrobud*  bong vaping as I type

I think*SM* has no school today, I will do a :bong1: for you.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Hahaha sorry ozzman...cant the icecream machine just be stuck outside?  

ducky- you're very right.  Once I get my sons friend home I have 2 brownies awaiting me in my bathroom.  Shhhhhhhhh.  

Looks like a nice day here for a mc ride...but I don't have one.  Maybe a bicycle ride should I feel like dragging that thing thru the garage.  Have a good time Astro.

Yes OHC it sure does.  Too bad its so damn expensive.  We can only go every other year...hahahaha.

To the rest of yas...good morning, happy MLK day...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

No bike riding here you would freeze to the seat, damp cold again


----------



## astrobud (Jan 18, 2010)

hey sm i should use a bicycle ive put on a couple pounds since i quit the cigs. have a safe trip ozzy, and vape on duck. the rest of ya have a nice day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Ewww damn cold is the worst.  Keep bundled up so you dont catch pneumonia!!

astro maybe you should hop on the bicycle then.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I will just stay in and clean house and do :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

Did anyone notice that eastla is now gone?  I mean he looks gone...gone. Post top of last page.

Bye bye, eastla.  

BIU or toke em up.

BHC lost another member.

Astro, if weather was nicer and it was April..... or May, or June..... tcbud wants to go for ride too!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that eastla is now gone? I mean he looks gone...gone. Post top of last page.
> 
> Bye bye, eastla.
> 
> ...


 
Oh wow, I just went and saw that post you directed me to.  Looks like he left on his own accord and had a mod delete his acct.  I wonder what happened..???

I need a do-over of this week.  Total crap.  Booo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

This must be his last post:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51770

:confused2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

I thot your weekend went good *SM*.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

Jeepers SM the week just started:confused2: How can ya call a do over this early?

wow and eastla didn't even wait till he won mvp to disappear:rofl: well I hope he is safe and not running from leo.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

or his brother is causing him issues...or his fam...I dont think they approve someone destroyed his plants in his closet a while back....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

Well in that case maybe he will be back when he finds his own place.

Till then BIU eastla :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

yes we can smoke one for him....:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

or two :48: :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lol   dos mas!! I used to have that hat...


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope he finds his way. Wut up BHC! An old chef here BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:cry: another buddy has disappeared. Just hope he is safe and not dealing with :cop:

for you Eastla :48::48::48: hope you get to stop in and see us soon

:rant: just drove 90 miles one way to show someone how to turn a switch back on. After I found the switch off the manager said "I forgot what that switch did" Ol'well at least it was a easy job.

Time to BIU til the ice melts:bong::bong::48::joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

tc I did have a great weekend.  Kids had Fri and today off, I need a break.  Thank goodness they go back to school tomorrow.

:hairpull: 



:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

*SM* I think you need to see about home schooling your kids :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *SM* I think you need to see about home schooling your kids :giggle:


 
Kiss my grits ozzman.

:rofl:


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, Here is a pic of my favorite bong. Her name is Jeannie...get it?
PC says that I need to show my bong and/or my love for mj. Well I am gonna do both so here is Jeannie and my love for mj grows everyday especially since I have met such nice people on this forum.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Love the colors and welcomen to the BHC! Ok as a new member you are responsible fer passing out Smom brownies to the whole class  ......or you can just BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:welcome: *NorthernHoney* that bong looks sad, it has no smoke rolling out :giggle: Stick around here long enough and we'll fix that

I'm having a Wake N' Bake session y'll might as well join in.:bong::bong::bong::48::48::joint: that'll get the evening started right:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful bong, and welcome to the bhc.  

In a few posts I'll hit 15,000.  

I wish I had a dollar for every post I made.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Man that brownie kicked my butt earlier.  Glad I didn't take the whole thing, I was so damn stoned.  Just now starting to come down.  I'll go eat the other half.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

honey beautiful bong glad to have you sweety!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:rant: where's my brownie?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Ozz, I thought I gave you some already.    Open up!.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :woohoo: I got a brownie time to party:headbang: :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Post # 14,998.

 

My poor fingers must be tired.   


 


:hubba: 

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Or very strong....be carefull picking things


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Or very strong....be carefull picking things


 
:giggle: what things?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: what things?


 
You can pick your nose or pick a friend just don't pick a friend's nose


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You can pick your nose or pick a friend just don't pick a friend's nose


 
Wanna bet?

:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

i didn't say what and eeeew!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't knock it till you try it.

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwww ... :holysheep:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

my baby bro would pick em and put them on his wall...the grossest thing ever.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

The BHC needs to get back to BIU before we all hurl our cookies


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey you know what's cool.......... Booger sculpture!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

:spit: 

You guys n gal have some vivid imaginations.   

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

chef u found a way to get rid of my munchies...


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Hehehe


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> chef u found a way to get rid of my munchies...


I'm considering a three day fast. :bong:


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 19, 2010)

I was hitting the bong yesterday with some finger hash after harvesting a big plant. It was really pure.. It was bubbling and all.. Not quite full melt, and there were no clear domes. But it was melting and bubbling. I was so wasted after that hit. It was by far the best thing I have ever smoked.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go risky! Bubble it down brudda! Morn BHC it's a chilly 36 and going to BIU till the cows come home!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 19, 2010)

gooood morninnn, BHC! it's 56f!! callin for highs the rest of the week....70s!!!  no rain. now thats scooter ridin weather. hope y'all have a good day


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You can pick your nose or pick a friend just don't pick a friend's nose


Hmmmmmmmmm.. always heard it as "You can pick ye'r nose, 'n you can pick yer friends. BUT you can't wipe yer friends on the sofa.":hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright hick's onboard.....i think.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

31f and freezing fog:holysheep: 


:welcome: NorthernHoney  to the BHC. Nice bong... BIU with our newest member :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Wipe your friends on the couch, lol Welcome again northern honey! BIU!


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you Thank you, I had a bit on stomach flu yesterday afternoon YUK! But I am feeling better today. Not sure if I am going to go in to work tonight or not still feel kinda shakey.
 It is a balmy 27 here today, we don't have the fog today but yesterday was nasty.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope ya get to feeling better NH, maybe a few quick :bong1: and a nap before work will get ya going

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: It's a 2 for Tuesday BIU session :bong2::bong2:


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks PC I am thinking about that with my coffee already... I have until 5ish to pull it together. It's funny, work will always say "stay home if you're sick" but then get mad at you if do. Go figure!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

Some people you can never make happy NH. They would rather see ya pass the bug to everyone then to miss a day.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh especially where I work. They are over the top about everything. With lay offs and everything else we (the employees) feel like we have to look over out shoulders all the time. Doesn't make for a safe work enviroment when you look over your shoulder you can't see where you are going.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

> Doesn't make for a safe work enviroment when you look over your shoulder you can't see where you are going.




Does not do much for production either.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

So True, There is rumour they may be sending our boss to another department... Oh, Hope springs eternal. The next one in line is actually a good guy so they probably won't give it to him. Who knows what they will do.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

puts more people on worker comp for on job acidents too 

Good morning BHCers getting my head on before heading to Docs with mom most likely I will be sick by the end of day 

Why do docs make you set in the waiting room with other sick people so long? Job security

:ciao: Have a Great Day


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning Oz, I was just thinking of that too. If I do take off tonight I will have to a dr's note and I don't want to be in there with sicker people and I don't want to spread anything myself. My doc's office is always full of the elderly and babies.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

I once worked at this place that did attendance by a point system. If you were 1 minute late or 2 hours late ya got the same amount of points. Same with missing days 1 day or 2 days same amount of points if missed 3 days same points but needed a Dr. excuse....Guess what most everyone did:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

:ciao:BHC :bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

whats up duckman.?? enjoying my last day before I start the new tax season....:cry: :bong: :stoned: :rant: :joint: :joint4: :grinch:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

Please never say that dreaded word ever, ever again. _Tax season_:hitchair: 

It feels like I just got done with the paper work for the last one.


Just got back from lunch and vaping


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

nice....I will do ours as soon as all hte paperwork is here...funny that it takes me sooo long to get a w-2 might take til mid feb...

the good news is that it only takes me about 25 minutes to to them


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

last tax season I got an extension and just got done filing in Oct

Now it is time again


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

yup ducky better get the paperwork all in one place...it is way easier to do them online ya know...and way less likely to hit an audit.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a cpa do mine..quite a bit of paper work I have


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

well...sorry dude take a toke to forget lol...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

that why I use them:laugh: I can forget about them and let them do them...I just pay em



lot emmmmms there:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

BHC! Toking and getting ready to BIU all night!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

I am with ya chef ...not going no place just biu and kicking back:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

smoke break...listening to nelly. I need two pers get me two pers..u see me rockin in mah air force ones..


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

If you wanna go and take a ride with me, smoke an L in the back of .......Hey must be the money!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Evening BHCers time for a loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggggggg smoke session. Mom got all :aok: at doc.:rant: Was felling good til is saw the dreaded *TAX* word, :confused2: how does that word make it thru the editing filter it is worse that any cuss word :giggle:

let's start the evening with :48::bong1::bongin::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

light it up and take a puff and pass the Iz around.....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

evening ozzy! oh man people I have to finish cleaning...:hairpull: :doh: :headbang2: :beatnik:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright oz! Way to survive! Hey 2dog BIU first!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

:holysheep::bong1::bong1::fly::fly::48::smoke1:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

smoking some home grown sativa super berry..tastes and looks nothigng like berry...a good cleaning smoke. it is much better now than when I first smoked it...thank goodness!!! oh guys the shower has soaked long enough...hope I dont pass out from the clorox....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

:48::48::48::48: felling better now and :fly::stoned: again


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog,do :bong1: while practicing holding your breath, for when you enter the clorox room


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Good advice duck!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks ducky! will try that...actually I am going to put a bandana over my face like a cowgirl!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

:confused2: *2Dog* how you gonna see what you ain't doing?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

If you can't see it, is it really there? Maybe I should start wearing a bandanna too.











Wait I can't see my vape when I do that :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you light the Bong without setting the bandanna ablaze to?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

I think she is still holding her breath Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

or held it too long and took a deep breath in the shower


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

2dog come out! Someone call bong-11! We have a bonger down! Send all cannaemergency personell to 2dog's for  needed smoke inhalation!  Repeat this a cannaemergengy! We have a bonger down! Help on the way to dog...AAAAauuuughghhghgh!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

oh the drama...bonger not down...and gentleman the cowgirls did not cover their eyes with the bandanas just nose and mouth! I can still give an evil glare if needed..hehehe

taking a brownie and milk break figured I desserve it after scrubbing the shower and unclogging the drain...


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Eeeewwww the hairy drain! Glad to see you survived! That makes two, u and oz. The fine work of cannaemergency-11! Good work everyone!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks chef...glad to know you were at the ready with a bong of your train wreck...should I need it. laundry is done...bathrooms are clean..kitchen is clean..dishes are going..I need to vacume and mop..running out of steam..u know I have to be in bed in less the 5 hours?? omg..so depressing.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

5 hours! Omg! I feel another 420 emergency call coming on!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Load the Indica this ones going into overtime 2Dog. Remember what you don't get cleaned will be just alittle dritier tomorrow and everything else will have 1 days dirt on it a never ending cycle.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey ozz ya goota check this out! The next to the last pic looks like your ava....when your not MVP.
www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51139&page=3


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

There now try it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure does Just goes to show Weed makes the world go round.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

What a day!!  Nice and easy this morning, then come 2:50pm and hell breaks loose.  My daughter told me last night that she volunteered to lead a girl scout meeting made up of 5 yr olds to earn some service hours and that I had to be there with her, at the school for the whole meeting.  So today I arrange a friend to take my other 2 home.  What a fiasco that was, getting them corralled and to my friend.  

I find the room where the scout meeting was.  They said it lasts 1 1/2 hrs.  My daughters partner then tells me that the science fair 'procedure' is due for their grade tomorrow.  Why didnt my daughter inform me of this???    So we finally get home, she does her science fair thingy, then her troop leader calls to remind her she has to lead the meeting tonight as well.  I cook a quick dinner and we are on our way.

I come home and hubs just wants to argue....:hairpull: 

Calgon take me away!!!

And these frikkin kids need to learn to be more responsible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

They won't, eat a brownie.......a desert not.......nevermind. One way the wifey stops a argument right in it's track's is she get's topless! I very quickly forget what the argument was about. I'm male hear me snore!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> They won't, eat a brownie.......a desert not.......nevermind. One way the wifey stops a argument right in it's track's is she get's topless! I very quickly forget what the argument was about. I'm male hear me snore!


 
Ha!!!  I get too pissed myself.  Atleast only 1 remote control was damaged tonight.


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo not the remote!:cry: The remote friend! The remote good! What did that poor remote do to ...........you must respect the remote!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

*SM* you sound like you need the 3B's Bong, Bath and
B______ no wait thats what I need.


:48:

Ozzy needs to be good


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

:rant:Hurt the remote them hanging words:rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Uggg I don't know why I am always throwing remotes when I get p.o'd 

They just fit in my hand so nicely, and I have amazing aim.  Besides, I like the sound they make when they make contact with the wall...

Hair brushes work too, when I need to toss something.

Dont piss me off.  

:giggle: 

All 3 of our remotes have the battery compartment lid taped on....always is the 1st to break.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll wear no remote in a holster around you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably a good idea...

Bwaahahahahhahahha.

(visions of the bobbets in my head...LOL)


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

Hhhey hey watch the b-word! That wasn't a very nice past in historical events for man!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

:shocked:Glad I'm 1500+miles away from you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

*Chef* you grab the jewels to


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

:rofl: 

:angrywife: 

:chuck: 

You may wanna steer clear.

:hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

ummmmm.......I no speaka english!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

better save that for a rainy day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

He's just about to roll some dice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

to bed to bed time to rest the weary head goodnite all

:48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48: keep on passing thru the night


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

nite ozman!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

29f and the sun has still to break the horizon.

What a bummer of a day *SM*, but I have to agree with Chef on the quickest way to stop the hubs from arguing. I know it would definitely stop me :hubba:  Tell your daughter that being a girl scout also means that she has to be able to communicate with others if she expects to become a leader. If that does not work tell her you already had plans and go bowling




BIU BHC jump the shark to get over hump day :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

BHC! Wut up duck! 34 and rain is here. More expected till sat. A thought to ponder: They say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush....what if the bush was sativa or indica?....and how big would it be to hold two birds?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

depends on the size of the birds :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

morning people off to work soon....wahhhhh slept horribly woke up at 1 am and then never fell back to sleep I should have gotten up and smoked...then a weenie came right by me and started snoring..


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone, I hate it when I can't sleep and the ol' man is snoring his brains out. Geez he's loud. I ended up staying home last night from work. Still felt shakey and queazy. Not safe in an industrial enviroment. But, I feel great today. Too bad I have to wreck it by going in to work tonight. Oh well. Gotta keep the husband in pretty things. LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

*2Dog* that sounds like the ending to married sex "then a weenie came right by me and started snoring"

*Honey* your hubby a lucky man most kick us out the door to keep them in pretty things.

A few of these:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::bong::bong::48: :joint: to help get us all over the Humpday


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Oz, I'm lucky too. He lets me get away with a lot. We both work hard, no kids (unfortunetly) so we play hard too. We both have our toys. I can just smoke mine and he just dusts his.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Good idea ducky.  

Good afternoon ladies n gents.

Nothing planned, kinda feelin crappy.  Probably from yesterdays shot nerves.  

BIU!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

:ciao: *SM* you need a brownie and a :tokie: and you will :fly: just fine. If I could feel you, bet you would feel fine to me.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

back from lunch and :bong1:vaping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

what did you have *duck*? trying to figure out something to eat myself. thinking about running into town just can't figure out what I want.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

Broasted chicken, fries and cole slaw


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

that's out I hate chicken well back to thinking. My brain ain't gonna take much more of it either


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

hows bratwurst and fries sound ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

that was supper last night. still have the heartburn too


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

beef lomain?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

to foreign sounding for me. thinking about hogjowl and pinto beans


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

Smoke Turkey and Navy Beans


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

smoked pickled pigs feet and grits smothered in gravy


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

> then a weenie came right by me and started snoring..



2Dog you crack me up.

You guys are just grossing me out...hog jowels???? Pig feet???  No thanks....got my guy cooking cookies in kitchen as we speak....butterscotch chip cookies anyone...?


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

My fave is Jerk Chicken....only problem is it tastes best when eaten in Jamaica....
I will be making a trip there in June...can not wait...although I probably hve better weed then they do at this point....wish I cld take some Rez sd x chemdog dd with me...but bringing weed to Jamaica is insane....like bringing sand to the beach....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2010)

_bringing ants to a picnic _




BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> _bringing ants to a picnic _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah pc...exactly.........


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

tc lol its true these little weenie dogs can snore and grunt like you wouldnt believe...and usually I lvoe to snuggle them but last night I thought dang ruby STFU..my pintos and ham came out soooo good. I am in heaven. They almost taste buttery...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

I ended up at the dreaded pizza hut peperoni,pineapple and cheese and cold beer. But I always have room for cookies butterscotch is my fav fudge now time to BIU BIU BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bongin:


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I ended up at the dreaded pizza hut peperoni,pineapple and cheese and cold beer. But I always have room for cookies butterscotch is my fav fudge now time to BIU BIU BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bongin:



Ozzy I hve found Pineapple and Jalapeños to be quite the fix...something about the sweet and hot that brings me to the promised land... Okay maybe not the promised land but damn close....:hubba:


----------



## budiholi (Jan 20, 2010)

bhc # 2222


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

hey bud join me for a smoke? :48: :welcome: :joint: :bongin: :ccc: :smoke1: 



the show TABOO is on tonight it talks about all sorts of stuff plus marijuana on channel 276 here discovery at 10 pm west coast oh bummer i guess tonight its talking about fat people...how interesting


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

:welcome: to The BHC *budiholi*:48::48:

2Dog I watched that the other day I am thinking about becoming a SHIVA shaman:joint: :rantnly problem I'm a hippy in love with my shower:laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

yes showers are good.. nothing like scalding water when I am cold..hmmmmm...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2010)

That's why I have a 80gal hot water tank for just the shower and bathroom sink:aok: buy the time I out of hot I look like a vampire prune


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

sometimes my skin looks burnt when I cook too long and hubby just shakes his head..muttering something about a crazy woman...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 21, 2010)

mornin, BHC! welcome budiholi.
crazy last nite, wind, rain.
cool, i love storms, but when radio said tornado touched down,
got worried, quarter size hail,strong wind...then nothin,dead quiet.
critters and i snuggled in closet waiting for that train sound.
got lucky, missed us. small tx town, pop. 418, no tv, sat. internet down.
radio said where it was, and we were in direct path, 15 miles out!
too dark out to check for damage. but we're safe.
did i say, GOOD MORNIN!  $$


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


25f and freezing rain later


 BIU BHC to our newest member:welcome: To the BHC *budiholi*


Glad you and the misses made it through the storm *fa$tca$h*


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

morning peeps! glad you made it fast!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2010)

Jeepers bright and sunny outside and 100 miles crow flying they are having freezing rain and all the fun that is associated with it. I think I better get my errands done early today. They say it will be hitting us tonight :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers *Fast * Glad you dodge the storms, Hope the East Coast starts to see lighter weather soon

*Duck* we have drizzle turning to rain then ice tonight guess you could call the a PITA day Forcast back the CRAP

:bong::bong::bong: BIU til a you eyelids meet then have a Wake 'n' Bake to start all over again:bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Ozzy :ciao: So far I have been lucky with the crap weather, either going your way or just east  of me. *fingers are crossed* 

BIU break  has begun:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn, I had a nice ol reply earlier from my iphone and the damn thing didnt end up going thru.  Oh well.  

TGITH guys n girls.

I have a conference for my rebellious kiddo today...can't wait to hear what his teacher is going to say.  Perhaps if I bring her a bouquet of flowers she'll cut us some slack.     :giggle: 

I woke up with a headache today.  Wonder if its because I haven't smoked or brownied (lol) since Monday.     Heck, don't think I've even had any beer since then....something must be wrong with me.  :rofl:   Maybe I'll partake after seeing the teacher and principal.  :ignore: 

Have great dazes my friends!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2010)

You have a great day too SmokinMom

And good luck with that conference

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fa$t*, so glad that train didnt stop for you.

*SM*, hope the conference goes well.  And good for you in the abstaining department, if that is the plan? or are you just getting forgetful in your old age?  Memory is the FIRST to go.
*
Ozzy and Duck*, big weather comming at you all if this weather here ever moves across nation.  The COLD is only about to start today here, we got a "threat" of snow.

*2Dog*, I agree.... Crazy Lady, my significant other insists lobster color is a good thing.  I consider him crazy too.

*Good Morning BHC!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

Morning everyone.  Wow fast,  I saw the warnings on the news last night... Yet we barely got anything in the city I live in.  Kind of glad as I have a daughter who's terrified of storms and gets hysterical.  I hate springtime in Texas for that very reason.

Hope each of you are enjoying your week so far.  Mines just been kinda Meh.. Hopefully things will pick up for me soon.. Now where did i put that bottle of st johns wort... Lolol.

Time to get rid of this headache and head to the school for a conference with my unruly kids teacher.  Would one of u guys go in my place??  

I'll check in later on unless I decide to take a nap instead, hahaha.

Have great daze friends!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

"ThAis tx-."

I have zero idea what I was trying to say there.  :rofl: 

Well so much for the no-smoking thing.  I've had a headache all day that the over-the-counter stuff wasn't helping to I just stepped out on the deck.     So far not getting any relief, but I will admit I'm more distracted now so it's not bothering me as much.  :giggle: 

Now my left eye is bugging me...lol.  My upper and lower lashes feel lke they are sticking on the far end, and driving me crazy.  Dunno if its all in the head or not.     :laugh:   Well of course my eye is in my head...bwahahha that's not what I meant.

:holysheep:  I can't stop laughing.  

Ok conference went ok.  He is kicking butt acedemically, it's the behavior stuff that's getting him.  I gave her a few strategies on getting him to mind.    Damn, gotta treck back up to the school and it feels like I just left..lol.  Oh, it's only been a little less then an hour.

Hahahha...I quit for a few days and come back to this....wonder what it'd be like going a week with no mj.  :joint: 



:spit:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 21, 2010)

twister made a right turn, missed us, all is well. thanx for your thoughts


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> twister made a right turn, missed us, all is well. thanx for your thoughts


 
Good.

I hope it hit out in the country and no one lost anything...or better yet, it just petered out.

Ok, should I happen upon any jobs that require a urine check then I'll just have to beg some off hubs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, wait a minute...something very odd is happening.   

Where's the post that I originally made that said:

"ThAis tx-."

???????????????????????

I can't find it and yet I copy/pasted it earlier replying to tcbud.  Poof, all gone, unless I am missing something.

:spit: 

Think I need to go smoke again....

Geez.    I give up.  

Hahhahahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh look!!!! Hahahahahha, I originally posted it at 11 something, then must of edited/erased it instead of making a new post like I thought I was.  Never mind that odd word I made up.

Geez, so pathetic.  Off to get sons rx and maybe a haircut if my lady's in.

Hahahaha, just did another dumb thing.  This is too much fun.  

Smoke break!!!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 21, 2010)

take a deep breath sm now relax and start over


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

> I can't find it and yet I copy/pasted it earlier replying to tcbud. Poof, all gone, unless I am missing something.



Did you lose the reply or think you lost it?  I hope it was a real Zinger and funny too!

They say the memory is the FIRST to go *SM*.....LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Did you lose the reply or think you lost it? I hope it was a real Zinger and funny too!
> 
> They say the memory is the FIRST to go *SM*.....LOL.


 
I think I may recall you telling me that before.  :laugh: 

Wow another bowl and my headache's gone...

:hubba: 

Eyelashes still doing that odd thing.   

Spark it up.

:smoke1: (in my 3yrs of being here at MP, I don't think I've ever used this cute smily.  )

I have a brownie in the bathroom.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

> I have a brownie in the bathroom



*SM*, think before you type...?  I left a brownie in the bathroom after some coffee this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *SM*, think before you type...? I left a brownie in the bathroom after some coffee this morning.


 
:giggle: Um tc, a little TMI there..lol.   But yea...hahahaha.  I will definitely be more careful!!

I grab a few from my freezer and keep them in a private drawer there 
 and sneak off when no one's lookin'.  

:dancing: 

Damn I love those things but wow they make my eyes so red and glassy, more so then when just smoking.

Thai or chinese tonight?  And don't say burgers.  :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

....for the record I'm not even a coffee drinker.

 :laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

hot tea today...so cold and wet...we are not used to this..usually it only rains for about 10 minutes and stops this has been days...

so glad to be home and smoking gonna warm up some leftovers in a minute....

evening ladies!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2010)

:shocked: on the street corner, Figured she would be a escort service special 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin:BIU til the Bowl melts that is what I am trying to do, and get real good an :stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

count me in for that ozzy....did you see my post about cali...makes me want to germ more seeds lol..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

dude the california supreme court ruled today...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51860


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :shocked: on the street corner, Figured she would be a escort service special


 
:giggle: shhhhhh..lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2010)

:ciao: BHC BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> No but your a pot smoker! Its a gateway drug.. Next thing you know your going to be slamming caffine and selling yourself on a corner!



I've turned to Tylenol PM /Coffee speedballs. It's a slippery slope. 
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been doing the hardest drug there is today_*Work*_ it make it so you can't keep your eyes open, parts of your body you forgot were there hurt, you lose track of time til the sun goes down. Jump up in the middle of the night with muscle cramps. It is so hard on the human body, you should AVOID it, if at all possable

:48::48::bong2::bongin::bong1::48::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Avoid work???  Ozzmans orders?...sounds good to me.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

I've earned a PHD in "Avoiding Work" this week....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

:rant: if these peple would have just took me instead of the low bidder I would not be having to kill myself to make the state health dept happy but they are crying now paying double whatt they would have been and not have the SHD breathing down their necks. Time for me to call it a night gotta get up in :shocked:5 hrs

:ciao::48::tokie::joint::bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

5 hrs?

My sage advice, never get less then 10 hrs in a row.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

I havn't sleep 10 in  row unless I was sick in years


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I havn't sleep 10 in row unless I was sick in years


 
Well that explains it.

:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Morn BHC! Had a little stay in the hospital and a real goofy night last night when i got out. Got my knee worked on and they sen't me home on a morphine patch that will soon go bye-bye. Got my own painkiller!  Woke up the other day to a knee swollen twice it's normal size. Could'nt walk so took an ambulance ride to hospital and the went in. Feeling ok now but still goofy from their version of pain management. Gonna BIU Right now! Missed you all!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

I was wondering earlier where you were.  And yikes about the knee!!!!  I didnt mind my ambulance ride last August.  Talk about some good looking medics.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

I want your patch!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehe you can have it! Yeah stayed an over nighter. Food is improving in hospitals! My paramedics were ugly as hell but awsome when it came to my well being.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Well truth be told, well-being is the most important thing----especially when you're blessed with ugly medics.  :giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

I figure the uglier the better! Really i don't care what they look like as long as they are good! Hoe r u today smom? 
 Edit: was gonna change it but it's funnier this way!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Who you callin' a hoe?  

:giggle: 

I was going to bake some cupcakes and take them up to the fire station to oogle a little more, but I forgot.  Wonder if it's too late.  :hubba: 

Oh and for the record they were pretty good too.    Or I think they were, wasnt really paying much attention..too busy looking at them.


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh sweet jeebus Smom typo!...........it's the drug's!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hoe r u today smom?
> Edit: was gonna change it but it's funnier this way!


So what were you "gona"change it to?
r u Hoe? 
u r Hoe? :hubba:

I better go tuck it in before I get myself into trouble. 
Just funnin' with the doped up Chef - SMom .


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Morn BHC! Had a little stay in the hospital and a real goofy night last night when i got out. Got my knee worked on and they sen't me home on a morphine patch that will soon go bye-bye. Got my own painkiller! Woke up the other day to a knee swollen twice it's normal size. Could'nt walk so took an ambulance ride to hospital and the went in. Feeling ok now but still goofy from their version of pain management. Gonna BIU Right now! Missed you all!


 

Oh my chefy I hope you arent in too much pain have you been on your knee too much? wondered where you were last night I figured the wifey wanted some time with you..not in a hospital of course...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

morning peeps off to a day of work..cant get into the system so I am sooo bored not even able to to type..I am going through docs and getting them ready but this stinks....thank goodness its friday! I obviously need to screw up at work so they dont keep calling me back early.. j/k lol


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 22, 2010)

BIU!! anyone care to join me? Im packing a special one for chef!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

have to go going to be late so sad to leave smoke it for me mind! ty


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 22, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> have to go going to be late so sad to leave smoke it for me mind! ty




Will do, dont work too hard!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

33f and freezing rain 

Think I will just stay around the house today and enjoy my :bong1:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2: Its Friday:woohoo: except for you SM hurry up Monday for you :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks all, meds got me in and out of it. Mindeye got some roadrunner to share wit ya and all!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Morning folks.  

No worries OHC, I was doing the exact same thing.  I think chef enjoys it too.  

Tonight I am going out with a girlfriend and her hubs.  She called me the other day to ask if I was still smoking, I told her yes.  She then invited me to go with them to a dudes house to hang out.  He has some real good stuff she said and we'll be doing bong hits.  :rofl:  Little do they know....

Man, I think it was 3 am when I went to bed.  When I woke up today, the clock said 11:11 am.     But hey, I'll take those 8 hrs any way I can get em.  

I am craving a corndog and don't have any.     I like mine with mustard and ketchup swirled together.  Mmmm, mmmmmmm.

High of 74, low of 56 supposedly today.  Jealous pc?  Or is that too hot for ya?  

Time to BIU!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 22, 2010)

time for a bowl...and one of my fav meals the santa fe chicken salad from applebees...I am in heaven...work sucked still not on the computer and we are falling way behind...urgggg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2010)

:ciao:BHCers :48: too tired to type been 2 loooooooooonnng days


----------



## joseaf (Jan 22, 2010)

TGIF.  Man this week was long.  The time is now 4:20.
Joints, blunt, vap, bong and repeat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys.  Just finishing up a nice nite.  My girlfriend and I hit a few bars.  The third one was country bar doing karoke.  We were in complete he'll and chugged our beers And got the heck outta there as fast as we could.  This one old guy named uncle bud and he had major camel toe.  Lol then a few more stops and now here I sit on the bench in front of my house, tokin and enjoying the temp. A pleasant 60 degrees,
ll chilly, brrrrr .  

did I mention how much I hate country music .  Lol..

Buzz on!!!

Missin you


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 34f and yes *SM* I would love some of your weather 


Work is overrated *Ozzy* sit back and smoke a :bong1: instead


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Morning Duck!

This morning its chilly (for here) around 40f and wet because its been raining for a week, sky looks clear today though...

Work is only good if you enjoy what your working on 

bonging some Sour Kush!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Morning BHCers Let's start the weekend off with :bong::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Ozz Ill pack you a bowl, Sour Kush Mostly sativa, super frosty and no lie just like the net described its smell "Lemon Jetfuel".. Take a seat man!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mindz I need it, I had some smoke a buddy grew a while back that the diesel taste was so strong I was changing gears at 2200 rpm:laugh: Getting ready to run to town and do laundry, washing wachine broke down and repair man will be here between 8am and 5pm monday they are worse than cable men on when they will be here.

I was running low on socks and was glad about it for a change in back f the draw was 3 grams of hash I had no idea I had got some good pain relief going on right now.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

nice find ozzy! afternoon people! smoking away over here some bubba kush...hungry right now trying to decide what I want to eat...hmmm. I think I have some linguica in the fridge maybe that with eggs and toast...hmmm banana...hmmmm lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2010)

Afternoon everyone.  

Been lightly raining today.  Kind of the day to stay in, and not do squat.  Then again, thats most days for me.  

I think it was a bout 2am when I went to bed, and it was 2:15 PM when I got up.

 

I got up earlier to use the lil girls room and at that point I was a little hungover...so I went back to bed and I feel fine now.  

Dropped my music player into the tub last night.  Hope it lives.  Good thing I wasn't using my iphone.     Could you imagine!!!

I think we need to BIU once again.

Have great daze around your parts.

:joint: 

Hahaha, I just read the thing about great days I just wrote and I saw it as have great daze around your pants.  :giggle:   That works too.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2010)

:ciao: BHC

*Mindzeye* Do they call it work if you do it and enjoy it?

*Ozzy* what a find, must be some good stuff, since you forgot where ya put it the last time ya smoked it :laugh:

*SmokinMom* And yes I do imagine:hubba::hubba::rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

I have company on the way, thats all that I have had all day. As soon as one group leaves another shows up Cuts me short on my BIU time.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2010)

If its a lady friend pc, then it won't be 1/2 bad.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

poor ducky is popular....time for a bowl then off to clean up after the dogs...cleaning and baking today tomorrow is my grandmas 86th birthday!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well happy bday to your granny 2dog.  

Hubs went to fetch some thai food for dinner....yummyummmm.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep *duck* I think I might have been thinking ahead for once. It was couch lock for sure .2bowls and on the couch for about 4 hrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz hard


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 23, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC
> 
> *Mindzeye* Do they call it work if you do it and enjoy it?




Nope and thats exactly my point


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 24, 2010)

Good morning! Im not bonging today however because I have a nice honey blunt I rolled!! MMMM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

Morning everyone.  

Gonna plant myself in front of the TV this afternoon.  You'll probably not see much of me.

Brownie time, after the bacon and pancakes.

BIU!!!

BIU
BIU 
BIU!!!
BIU
BIU
BIU!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

afternoon people!!! omg my electric bill is 446$ I am in shock and we were gone for a week of it..my normal bill around this time is 120-170 so will 2 600 and 1 400 really cost this much? plus 3 normal fans? holy cow..


----------



## tcbud (Jan 24, 2010)

*2Dog*, Yep, it is gonna cost that much.  I was thinking one 1000 will cost me like $200 a month, and my normal bill is bout $40, adding in the t5 makes it thirty more a month with it on 14 hours a day. This is the biggest reason, I dont have that light yet.....I would have a heart attack every time the bill came.  We live in an area that has some major cheap power rates too.

*Good Morning BHC!*

What a dreary day here, we saw some sun yesteday for bout ten minutes, and that was the first in four/five days.  We took a nice drive and visited some steel head at the nearby hatchey.  Good times, and beautiful fish to!  The clouds are pooring buckets right now.....and sometimes I see a snow flake pass the window slowly dropping to the ground.  I think I am right at or just below snow line here.

Major Events on the TV today, I sure hope the power stays on and the tv receiver decides to play nice.  Every day we get closer to Survivor New Season.  Right *SM*?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

well good if its right then its right... makes me feel better I will also be feeling better once I get some poundage lol...for the first time in my life I want the hot weather to get here...


----------



## astrobud (Jan 24, 2010)

hello bhc, time to celebrate the birthday of canned beer, 75 years old today, salute,:holysheep: and good luck today sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> . Every day we get closer to Survivor New Season. Right *SM*?


 
Yes.   

And Amazing Race on Valentines Day.   

I didn't know you liked purple.  One of my favs lately.  

*Thanks astro I will drink to that!!  Unfortunately I'll be celebrating with a bottle of corona...hahahahahahaha.  and thanks.  nervous wreck right now.   *

*hi 2dog, dang u guys have high electric bills!!  i dont think i could ever survive in cali, too damn expensive...or maybe i'll move into tcbuds 5th wheel.   *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hello bhc, time to celebrate the birthday of canned beer, 75 years old today, salute, and good luck today sm


 
Thanks.  

Tc, hope the tv is up and running.  

My brownie outta be hittin soon...and I think it just did. 

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 


:ciao: 


BIU for me BHC'ers. 

:lama: 

:48:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 24, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> afternoon people!!! omg my electric bill is 446$ I am in shock and we were gone for a week of it..my normal bill around this time is 120-170 so will 2 600 and 1 400 really cost this much? plus 3 normal fans? holy cow..




Hey run anything you can at night, like your flowering room or anything else you can thing of... If you are on Edison for electric it gives a discount on electricity used at night.. Make your dark period during the day... Also heating and cooling play a huge role in your bill...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 24, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hey run anything you can at night, like your flowering room or anything else you can thing of... If you are on Edison for electric it gives a discount on electricity used at night.. Make your dark period during the day... Also heating and cooling play a huge role in your bill...


 
I run mine at night during the cheaper times...sigh...my heater is off at night and usually most of the day never over 69 degrees usually more like 66...it is what it is...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

Tc, wow huh?  I enjoyed it despite it all.

astro- haven't opened a beer yet.  But guess it doesn't really matter with mine being bottled..lol.

chef, you and that knee ok?

ducky and ozzman how was your weekend?

I look forward to Mondays, but I have a puking kid home tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that no one else in my house gets it.

BIU, I need another brownie.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

First of all:bong: :bong: and :48:!!!! Hey family! Been out of commision fer awhile dealing with the bad knee. Now the wifey is having neck surgery fer a herniated disk in her neck. Finally got her settled in the hospital, running myself ragged fer 4 days, getting some much needed 7 hour sleep/coma and the wifey *TOLD* me i was neglecting two very important thing in my life......Myself and my family! As usual she was right!:doh:  So after clearing, and i kid you not, 349 e-mails! I am back to a much needed repreive and retreat with my MP family! I missed you all and i'm back to wreak havok on the trolls and molls!:shocked:    Let's biu till visiting hours at the hospital!!! Dishwasher YOO ooooooooo!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ozzy:heart: :fly: :stoned: on:bong: :bong: :joint: :joint4: :bong2: :chillpill: :chillpill:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

Yikes chef!!!!  2 too many surgeries!

Hey ozzman.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

I know...but i got great relief!


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Ozman! How's it my crazy brudda!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Raining and 34f



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2010)

morning duckmand off to work I go!! yo ho yo ho ifs off to work we go...dadadadad


----------



## astrobud (Jan 25, 2010)

morn bhc, wet and 55, i bet we had two inchs of rain last night:holysheep: so i have an easy day today


----------



## tcbud (Jan 25, 2010)

> Tc, hope the tv is up and running.



*SM*, With that size print, I am gonna have to put on my glasses to read here!  You know where my loyalty lies. TV stayed right on track yesterday, no power outages either..yip!

*Good Morning BHC!*

Weather systems are gonna give us a break on Wednesday....way nice.

*Chef*, hope the whole family is doing well/better.  That is way too many emails!
*Legal*....tcbud waves at you.
*2Dog*, hope work flys past today....
*Ozzy and Duck*....good to see you both...
*astro*, birthday of beer....sounds good, mine is soon too, tho not the 75th, thank goodness.
*Mindz*.... hows things in your woods?

Got to tell you all, the Green Dragon I made a month or so ago, we dried it out to just a sludge.  Put some on a reefer last night, and I was asleep within ten minutes of consuming.  Way cool.  The husband got given a mj plant, that had a bit of mold on it...he trimmed off the mold that he could see, and put half of it in two half gallons of Vodka.  He is stiring it every day, he is gonna let it go for a while and then strain and dry it out like this stuff.  I dont know if I will use/consume it or not, but he is having fun with it and that works good for me.

*Have a good day folks.....*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

tcbud, ducky, ozzman, 2og, chefy, mindz, astro, an anyone else my stoned brain is forgetting- hope Monday got the week off to a great start for you guys!!

*Tc, bummer...shoulda been ours.*  Survivor starts soon.  

Things are ok here.  Got a kid home recooperating from being ill all weekend.  Shes driving me crazy and will be back in class tomorrow.  Hope her nasty virus won't strike anyone else in this house tho.  No one needs fever and all that throwing up.  She was scrawny to begin with, even more now.  She wants a fruit smoothie from the mall after polishing off a sleeve of Ritz crackers..lol.  We also have to buy more fleece for the guinea pig cage.  No worries tho.  I won't let her overdo it.  I do think just getting out of the house will do her a world of good.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2010)

:ciao::BHC :bong2::bong2:

Hope the little one gets well soon *SmokinMom* she be cutting into your BIU time

Yay *tcbud* on no outages for that TV yesterday,would have been a long day without one.

*Chef* hope the wife gets better soon


Keeping busy and :bongin::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Afternoon bhc! Spent last night after i logged in at the hospital. The wifey is doing ok, other than going stir crazy. Surgery is scheduled fer tommorow. Thank you all fer your well wishes, the wifey says gracias!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks duck, and dang chef, you guys cant seem to catch a break.  Hope both of you get this all sorted soon.

Bypassed the mall and got chicken nuggets and a milkshake instead...lol.  Vanilla, incase her stomach can't handle it.  

Damn, I need a brownie.  But shouldnt.  Orchestra concert tonight for my oldest rugrat.  Where's my earplugs?  Shhhhhhhh.  These 1st yrs need to do lots more practicing.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Hehehe at least they are not playing drums! Tanks Smom did get a little good news, i get to take her home wed! That and my bean order came in!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 25, 2010)

BIU BHCers :bong::bong::bong:

*Chef* hope everything goes well for the miss good thought and prayers her way and your knees too

*SM* 2 brownies before the concert and they will sound great:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

chef- remember the prediciment with renewing my drivers license and declining eyesight?  Even with it expired, I renewed it online.  It came today and it doesnt expire for another 5 yrs.  And most importantly it says *No restrictions*.    

Maybe I can put off that eye exam til then.  :giggle: 

Still can't renew the state inspection that expired in Nov.  My spedometer and my tachometor don't work.

What can I say, I like living dangerously.   

:rofl: 

I see ya down there ozzman.

Off to fetch the boys..be back in a bit.  

:ciao:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 25, 2010)

Sup Ozz ans SM? Home early from work today, Im going to smoke some bong loads then go and feed my Moms! BIU!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Sup Ozz ans SM? Home early from work today, Im going to smoke some bong loads then go and feed my Moms! BIU!!


 
Hey mindz, going ok here.    I got exempt from the orchestra concert!!   Dont need to find my earplugs after all.  

Enjoy your day mindz, give the girls a lil extra love, they'll thank you for it later.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Morn BHC and MP! Big day today! Thanks fer all the well wishes. Gonna BIU till her surgery. Let everyone know how it goes. Smom........I'm gonna move back home one day....you neeeed to let me know when you go to the store. Oz, gonna rip some roadrunner just fer ya!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

21f and snowing and blowing, -9.8f windchill.


BIU 2 for Tuesday BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Good Morning BHC :ciao:*
> 
> 21f and snowing and blowing, -9.8f windchill.
> 
> ...


 
   Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Dr appt this morning, fun stuff.  I'll be around later on.

Have great daze duck, chef (hope surgery goes well for the Mrs), tc, ozzman, astro, mindz, and anyone else I may be forgetting.  :bong1: :bong1:  2 for Tuesday ya know.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 26, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*



> Still can't renew the state inspection that expired in Nov. My spedometer and my tachometor don't work.


SM, What does "state inspection" mean? is it like a smog inspection?  Just wondering....good luck at the doc.

Chef, good thots headed Ms. Chef's way.  And your way too.  I sure hope everything turns out well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey tc- they just check the condition of the car, and it does include an omissions test.  Then if it passes they slap a sticker on the windshield thats good til the next yr.  Just a way to get more $ from us I guess.

I need to see if the tachometor check is mandatoryits been out a long time...  Hubs reset something and got the spedometer to work for now.

Got more samples of my costly meds...havent had to buy any yet..  All free since early Sept.  Can't beat that.

Nap time.

Adios.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Double yay!!

Called the auto shop and the tachmetor doesn't need to be working in order to pass...

and

I don't have to chaperone my sons field trip on Thurs.  Turns out they didn't put in the 2nd round of background checks til it was too late!!!!  I can sleep in Thurs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

You are so bad *SM* that they have to check your background twice so you can chaperone your own kid.:laugh: To bad they did not do that before you had them


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Hahaha.  

They do background checks for all the parents.  I was going to be in charge of 5 kids.

But not anymore.  Yeehaw!!  My son is happy.  He can get away with more when mamas not around.  

Ok, my car is all legal now.    I'm legal...hahahahaha, well atleast my license isnt expired and I don't hafta get glasses just yet.  Its all good.

Except for my 5 yr old.  He's free, any takers?  Hell at this point I'll pay ya to take him.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

hello my excellent friends! Well all good news on the surgery front! Everything went well, so well that i get to bring her home tommorow. Me and the wifey thank you all fer your well wishes......they worked! Gracias! Felt so good that i went to the toy store and picked up a few new bhc entries....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

*chef* your toys and me have something in common we both need to get loaded:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: me :fly:now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice glass cheffy!  And awesome on the Mrs.  

Hows the knee?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

And I agree ozzman.  

I am right behind ya- no breakin wind.  

BIU!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

Your in trouble I had pinto beans and corn bread 

Hey SM let me have your boy for a week and the teachers will pay you to NEVER let him near he again. I have 11 yrs of pranking teacher exp. About 4 yrs ago I went to a PT confrence(?) with a gf the teacher was one I had had. When she say me her first words"If I knew he was Ozzy's boy(not my actual son) I would have though him an angel compared to his daddy"


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Knee sucks smom, ozzzzzz been loading it up since i got home!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

Here :48: 1 for you to smoke with Healing Mojo for the knee.*chef*

I think *SM* caught a wiff of a bean blaster and knocked ooff inline


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

evening people time to smoke got furloughed today for a little while longer the work comes and goes..whew..we type too fast lol...it will be pouring docs soon..I like my new manager.we are a small unit and get a new manager for training every year...as in we train them..this poor lady has only been doing taxes for two years..we all know more than her..good luck to her..lol..she seems nice tho


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2010)

That word ought be ban"taxes":rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Bean blaster?  :rofl: Sounds lethal, and I am never gonna come near you!!!  
I'll pay you to take the kid for a week tho.  He will enjoy those blasters right along with you.   

chef- I bet you and the Mrs will be a sight to see come tomorrow.  Have anyone coming to help you guys out while you both recooperate?

Hey 2dog, fire it up!!

Duck, cat got your tongue lately?  Stayin warm?  Check in more often will ya.   

tc, hows the cable?

Beer #1.  Forgot how yummy these were, been since Friday.     I only have 4 so I'm gonna chug-a-lug after a nice trip out to the garage.  :hubba: 

*How goes it?*


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

smoking away hubby has saw on...loud...lots of screams..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

Like horror flicks 2dog?

I'm the only one in the house that does, and I never get the TV.  

If I want a good scare I can just step into my daughters bedroom  .  Looks like a tornado hit it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah I like horror...most of the time..


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

It'll be me taking care of her....i can walk.........................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

Hop along Cassidy, chef?  

Whats the scarriest youve seen 2dog?  I want something good.  Normally I just laugh at the cheesy ones.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

man chef that is rough..thank god you have your road runner to give you speed.. good thing you two have each other...what was that phrase through sickness and health? u guys are too cute with your knee and her brace..people are going to think you guys were in a car accident. I am glad her surgery went well hope she heals up quickly!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

pet cemetary....1 and 2 I cant watch them ever again. the books get more than the movies though...scary stories tot ell in the dark....OMG...where's my toe...still traumitized by that one.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering if people see us get in a car with me driving.......would they just not want to drive fer a few hrs? Smom .......Yeeehaaaw!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

people keep changing lanes when they see ya..lol. looking for dents on the car ..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

they're wondering which of you is the crappy driver...


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah they get scared when i put on my crash helmet....wussies!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> pet cemetary....1 and 2 I cant watch them ever again. the books get more than the movies though...scary stories tot ell in the dark....OMG...where's my toe...still traumitized by that one.


 
I remember those.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Just sat and watched "the Watchmen" could say I wasted the time cause the comic books were better but they covered the story good. I give it 3 burnt :tokie: but then after 3 :tokie: I'll set and watch a test patern:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 17.5f


Trying to get in to see the dentist is a pain, in more ways then one


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 27, 2010)

mornin, BHCers! hope all is well. 41f this am. lots of work round here after the little tornado last week. expecting rain later, today and 2morrow.
gotta go....

PC, sorry bout the tooth, oragel, anbesol and BC powder works for me. some times bourbon.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

morning people! time to smoke and watch intervention lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Good Morning BHCers I would say :yay: the suns out but 28* is cold no matter how bright the sun.

*Duck* good luck on the dentist. Hope you can vap it up for pain relief

If you have *AMERIHEALTH* make sure all your Rxs are on their aproved list of meds before your have to refill a Rx or you are in for a pain in the backside. 

BIU til your head is numb, and yes we know *SM* ou are already there


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again all for your well wishes! The wifey and i say gracias! Just picked her up and got her settled in the lazy-boy Everything is going smooth now! So smooth i decided to try an early sample of my pinapple express in my new toy. Ummmm Whoa! Man Irish has something here with the molasess! Nice sweet pinapple taste with a dank undertone. Buzz is very strong...i like! Kinda feel it melting into my head. Nioce! All right family let's BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome chefy! looks tasty. I am so excited to harvest..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear shes home *chef*, she's in the lazyboy but did you give up the remote?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 27, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Just sat and watched "the Watchmen" could say I wasted the time cause the comic books were better but they covered the story good. I give it 3 burnt :tokie: but then after 3 :tokie: I'll set and watch a test patern:laugh:


 
I just watched that a few nights ago........can you say* L   O   N   G*?  I really like "comic book" movies.  I put this one right next to SkyCaptain, and over one from the Xmen.  Gonna watch it again in a year or so when I cant remember it anymore.

*Ozzy*, I caught myself watching the "Planet Earth" satellight picture yesterday for the longest time.  I am pretty sure I was flying that high too. 

Lets all gather round folks, lets all vote for BPOM today, and support our local members.  BPOM Local 420!  Entrants are AWESOME today.

*tcbud* dosent know whether to celebrate her birthday by driving to Harborside or going to see the new movie Avatar.  tcbud turns one more year older today and sure seems like a celebration is in order.   tcbud just found out day before yesterday she will be getting a new scar prolly next month.  Well it wont be in a new place anyway, it will fit right over the exhisting one.  Open heart surgery to replace my old worn out valve that was replaced 21 years ago.  tcbud feels pretty good that the old valve went one year past the life expectancy (bad choice of words...lol) of the old one.   No worries folks, I am planning on growing some kick it smoke next season.  Just thot I would tell you all, as I consider you folks my friends and I am prolly gonna disapear for a few days next month, I will keep you updated.  There is a chance (small but still a chance) that the blood thinners I take will smooth things out, but prolly not.  So, if I seem not my joking toking self...tell me to lighten up and be happy!  I am to open for any chest cutter jokes. 

Just decided, we going to the coast for the day...best get out of here and get ready!  Resource Center here I come (an eighth of Trainwreck sounds fantastic right now) and hit the Eye Center (both despensarys) and see what seeds they are offering now. 

Oh, and *SM*, the cable guy got here yesterday, said he thot the fan in the receiver was not working.  He diognosed that by putting his hand on the unit and said it was way too hot....lol.  Then he says...."dont you have the HD cable from the unit to the TV...NO, we dont... didnt know we needed it.  So, now we got some of the freaking clearest TV I have EVER seen......I mean I can see the hair folicles on Kevin Costners FACE!

Laters folks, BIU!


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

*HAPPY B-DAY TCBUD*, ty 2dog. Enjoying her right now! Oz my man! Brother they are gonna pull my redneck card! Gave up the lazyboy and the REMOTE'S! Going through a little withdraw but the pinapple makes it better.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

oh tc u r a trooper! You will be fine so much of healing is mental state. I am rooting for ya will hubby or daughter be able to care for you? wish I was close by...Have fun today! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!  enjoy it! maybe have a nice meal to go with that awesome bud.  I love you honey.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Will keep you in thought and prayers *TC* I would tell the despencery(?) it's your B-day and maybe you will get a sample free.

*chef* if the dog abandoned you them it's time to sent in your redneck card and start ordering drinks with a umbrella


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

*Happy Bday tcbud!  :banana: *Hope all your wishes come true.  And too funny about the hair follicles.  You never said if the cable guy was cute.  :giggle: 

*PC- sorry about the teeth issues you're having.  Hope you were able to get in today.  *

*chef- glad you guys are home and taking it easy.  Pizza elivery tonight, chinese delivery tomorrow night.  *

*Ozzman- I hope your good mood is contageous.  *

*Hey fa$tca$h- glad you checked in.  Cold weather on the way for us...bundle up!*

*2dog and astro and anyone else I may be forgetting-*

Have great daze!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

Good morning everyone.  

So I go to bed at 3 am.  And wake at 1pm.   

I was resting up for tcbuds bay.  :giggle: 

Its wild n wacky Wednesday.

Spark it peoples!!!

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

*Damn tcbud- I overlooked the stuff about your up n coming heart surgery.  You sound like you have a great attitude about it, and that will go a long way when it comes to healing.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Ozzy feeling no pain today and the company I was working for not only sent my check but a check for the next 2 month, guess they didn't like that $5,000 a day fine for stream polution the DEP was handing out. Now to figure out what seeds to order.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds fun ozzy congrats!  rascal has a good provider! let us know what seeds u get do you know where you will order from?  u rec'd the skunk to me right? I want more of those seeds and the moby **** did you see that attitude has a free offer of seeds starting 01/29/10? woth it to wait two days IMO.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

Brand new promotion running from Friday 29th January to Monday 1st February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co, spend £15 and get

1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE

1 x BUBBA KUSH

1 x CHEESE

COMPLETELY FREE!!!!

Our 5 U.F.O's will also be from Green House Seeds.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the skunk #1 I have but I bread it from Skunk#1 1997 seeds and grew the last of them seeds this past year. I am thinking about a few from nirvana and a couple from a another site that is invite only. Figure a couple hundred for the strain I am wanting to play with. Seem funny to not be getting the outdoor grow stuff ready this year but if I grow out side it will be just a few my 100 plant days are over, back just won't take it. Then again i might get a wild hair.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

dont forget about our daughters ozzy.  :giggle: 

does anyone know about hose fittings?  my kitchen sink sprung a leak.  i think we'll just replace the whole faucet, probably easier that way but expensive for the one i want.  hubs isnt very handy .     Maybe i'll look on ebay...who knows.  

those sound good 2dog.

beer-butt chicken anyone?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

*SM *changing a kitchen sink faucet is eazy. If you need to PM me and I will walk you thru it step by step.

TMT BIU time:bong::bong::bong::bong2::bong2::48::48: :joint:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2010)

:ciao: BHC

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, but no dentist till tomorrow
Finally broke down and took some pain pills I hate taking pills but my jaw is so infected and painful that I had to do something, hopefully the antibiotics will get  rid of the infection.

*Chef* glad everyone is home safe and sound

Wow *tcbud* you take heart surgery so calmly, I would be freaking out.

*2Dog* Must be GHS trying to improve their image, I heard they ran a bunch of bad seeds and their reputation suffered dearly.

Hey *SM* What is it with Texas? A motivational pep rally turns into an illicit sex talk. Just heard it on the news. That must be one horny state :rofl:

*Fa$tca$h*  20+mph winds all day here

Hey *Ozzy* I am guilty of TMT and not enough :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hey *SM* What is it with Texas? A motivational pep rally turns into an illicit sex talk. Just heard it on the news. That must be one horny state :rofl:


 
:giggle:   My kind of pep rally...LMAO.

J/K.

Off to see what you're talking about.  



(and I hope they fix u right up tomorrow, )


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2010)

:bong2::bong2::bong2: nearly 4:20 somewhere :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

*duck* be like me a took the batteries out of a clock so it always reads 4:20 and you can argue with the hands of time. Hope the antis' kick in soon because pain pill just take the edge off a toothache Have 4 or 5, 6 maybe 7 vaps and that tooth should quit quite down

:bong::bong::bong::48::48::48::joint::joint::ccc:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 27, 2010)

Ouch teeth are the worst man you cant get over the pain.. Hope your taking antibiotics also, most tooth aches are from an infection either in the tooth or gum... I also hope you have dental insurance!! Smoking one for you Ozz, Ive had to sit in that chair enough to feel your pain...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks *Mindzeye* but I don't think smoking for me will help *duck's* tooth, but my head is always ready for more.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 27, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Thanks *Mindzeye* but I don't think smoking for me will help *duck's* tooth, but my head is always ready for more.





ROFL... Sorry Ok this one goes out to Duck then..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

:bong::tokie: for the *duck's*tooth hope there helping


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Duck, get a shot of any hard alcohol and hold it in your mouth where the tooth is till it stops hurting. A poor man's novicane!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope ducky gets his bill all squared away.  

Minz- hope you're doing well.

ozzman and cheffy , how goes it?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

:rofl: 

Thanks gang it still hurts but you all make me laugh so hard, the pain goes away for a short time. Plus I keep thinking that if some newbie was reading this they be thinking _ducks have teeth?_ :rofl: And Mindzeye as long as you are packing, who cares who it is for, as long as we all get a hit:bong:

Been vaping so much I feel like the old guy with a O2 tank on a mini-dolly:laugh: Don't go far without it.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

*Duck *hope the dentist get you straightened out tomorrow til then keep on Vapping it up


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks* Ozzy*, I sure hope so too. But it is my own darn fault for letting time slip by:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

ducks not gonna have any teeth soon.  

:giggle:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

It's 11:50 here - so technically I'm not toooo late.
Happy Birthday TC !


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

poor duck.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey duck...when the dentist has his hands in your mouth tomorrow, remember this...that S0B scratched his nuts the same as you did in the morning...LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey duck...when the dentist has his hands in your mouth tomorrow, remember this...that S0B scratched his nuts the same as you did in the morning...LOL


 
:spit: 


...and wipped his arse  

ewwww...

good thing he washed his hands....

or did he?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

I still have enuff teef to bit his fingers off *LF* and *SM*:rofl:

When I had the wisdom teeth pulled years ago, I woke up with his arse in my face and the sound of breaking teeth. Can't get no worse...can it?


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Lf......:spit: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah I know chef..now I cannot get the picture out of my head :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Might have to see a pig get sluaghtered to get that image outta my head!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh My ! I have missed a lot here lately.
Sorry about the tooth Duck. That is the worst pain. You have my sympathy.
Let's see - Chefs wife surgery, TC has surgery coming. 
2dogs had a Birthday and TC as well? 
Ozzies got the $$$
SM is driving illegal - no surprise  I skirted by on the on line renewal as well. Man I don't even recognize that hot lil babe in the picture. Who was she? I'm just waiting for some bank clerk to make a sarky comment.  
What else did I miss? 

I've been in my own little world.... things are calming down a bit. Twinges of sadness mixed with relief over the loss of my ol dog. But life goes on. 
Sorry I've missed so much here. Hope all turns out well. 
xox
OHC :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 28, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks gang it still hurts but you all make me laugh so hard, the pain goes away for a short time. Plus I keep thinking that if some newbie was reading this they be thinking _ducks have teeth?_ :rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 19f and a little snow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Morning duck and astro...and the rest of the gang.

A dreary morning in big d and it's going to get worse.  Heavy rain and very cold temps to hit later on.  A yucky and depressing day.

I slept great but woke up in a pool of snot.     Can barely breathe today.  Luckily I found my nasal mist.  (sorry 4 the visual )

Let's see if I can get this day rollin....doubtful.  :ignore:


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok ......eeeewwwww! Snot girl! Snow headed this way this weekend so got the wifey all chocolated up and got a couple of sirloins fer this sunday! Biu MP!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Lovely Picture SmokinMom..Maybe we should add it to painterdude's art thread


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Lovely Picture SmokinMom..Maybe we should add it to painterdude's art thread


 
Maybe it was just drool...or both.   

I need a re-do of my day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

Good morning BHCers hope your day is going good

*SM* you need a automatic reset button 6 out of 7 days a week or to find a bed with more sides

*Duck *hows the tooth this morning

Time to start :bong::bong::bong::48::48::48:

Now what was I going to do today? I know :yay: nothing


----------



## tcbud (Jan 28, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

*SM*, I agree with Duck, very nice pic...or should we say...that is entirely too much information?  But then you always put a smile on my face and a chuckle in my life.

*Chef*, Just how and what do you mean by "chocolated up", I am all for the chocolate recover therapy....spill what is it?



> Wow tcbud you take heart surgery so calmly, I would be freaking out.


*Duck*, I have known since the second year after I got my original valve *1989* that this one would have to be replaced in twenty years or so.  Was not happy at the time, since the doc said....."take this one and never have to get this done agian, or take the porcine valve and have it redone in 13 years"....LIAR....come to find out, the "Lifetime Valve", is lifetime in patients that get it at say, at sixty and live twenty years more or so.... there is no such thing as a liftiime valve (but give a 32 year old a choice, I chose the "lifetime" model and with it gave up ever having more kids and take blood thinners forever.).  I am hoping that the new technology will give me one that lasts 30 years, as that would put me at the 83 years old for the next one. (Duck, truth be told I am not happy bout this, and am freaking a bit.  The upside, *after* the surgery hurts a lot less than any other surgery I have ever had.  I have a tendancy to mind frak myself and four weeks on mind frak is gonna drive me to the OMMMM department.  Lots of possitive thots required.)

Thank you all for the well wishes...treat tcbud as usual she will be fine.  tcbud has a wonderful husband and daughter that will take care of her as she recoups.  Like Chefs wife in recliner.  I want to know what chocoate therapy is tho.....

Oh...and we didnt hit the despensary's over at the coast, by the time we were done walking the beach ....most were prolly closed.  Sunset on the Pacific was beautiful yesterday, clear and not much wind.

BIU or toke it up.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

*tcbud* I hope that the technology is there also so that this is the real lifetime valve. 

*Ozzy* getting ready to leave to go have it taken care of Swelling has gone down some but I am still a bit lopsided.

I want a week re-do *SM*

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 28, 2010)

Duck....hope that tooth gets fixed up today....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

morning people! cold and misty here hopefully sinshine later today.. a few of my plants later....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2: 

Just got back from the dentist and she took care of me real well
Should be 100% by tomorrow or at least I hope I am..


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok TC here it is, ....it depends on her mood. For good days, the jello chocolate pudding chocolate variety pack. Fer those 50/50 day's it's breyers home churn triple chocolate ice cream. Fer those days that all she want's to do is cry, special dark hershey kisses! Now any combo will do on really bad day's, but for those you didn't get the right tissues and you got all 35 brands but it's still your fault they didn't make more "days"........start with the pudding and finish big the ice cream topped with the hershey's kisses!


----------



## spaceface (Jan 28, 2010)

...good evening fellow members of the council.......


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

wut up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

:aok: on the chocolate therapy that should calm any savage beast/woman good planning *chef* see cooking schools pay off

*TC* you could make your replacement easier on us if you would share those beautiful buds you grow J/K you will need them and I hope and will pray for your speedy recovery

*Duck* keep on Vapping the swelling will go down before you know it

Now back to BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bolt: to the build I have all grow area back up and am putting the HIDs up no more playing with the CFLs. Found 2 400watt MH(brand new) for $35 each at the Habitat for Humaninty store done a little rewiring and how have 2 remote ballast light order a 400watt HPS convertion bulb so I'm all set once my plants are ready to start flowering


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

way too much chocolate for me...woah... hubby gets me teriyaki chicken on my bad days..    I like white chocolate not easy to get except the little chips..so that helps me stay away from it. w chocolate w/almonds and dark choclate swirled through it...heaven.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

BIU BIu Biu :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

Aye aye Captain *duck* :bong::bong::bong::bong:  :bong1: and:tokie: locked and loaded , awaiting orders, Sir


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

light em up Ozzy no sense in wasting a good buzz


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

wasting a good buzz :shocked: thats DRUG ABUSE


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

time to smoke a bowl before dinner turkey tacos, black beans and spanish rice hmmmmmm!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohhhh duck didnt say the dentist was female.....so maybe she used her hands to scratch hubbys balls when he woke up??????   Bwahahahahaha, sorry duck, couldnt refuse.  Glad to hear the bill's all better.  

Good evening peeps.  Hope everyones well.

I sure could have used some chocolate therapy earlier.  Ohhhh, almond joy or 10,000 dollar bar or whatthehell those things are called.....

Dinner- caesar salad, pan-fried rib eyes (raining, couldnt grill), mashed potatoes with the skins on and fresh fruit with strawberries, blueberries, clementine tangerines and mango.  The steak isn't burned, its seared or carmalaized or sommit.  

I need to make some room before dessert.  Can't decide between pumpkin pie or beer.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks awesome sm! off to dinner!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks 2dog.  It was ok..much prefer grilling.  1st time to pan fry a steak.  Not bad, just not the same.

And...:hairpull:  Limewire.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 29, 2010)

good morn bhc, sm, limewire=virus, be carefull. well the weather man is finnaly going to be right (somewhat) we are under a winter storm warning for tonight and sat, should get snow, ice, sleet, all the lovely stuff.have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC:ciao:*

Sunny and 9f.

*SmokinMom* I do not care whose balls she scratched last as long as she was able to take the pain away. :rofl:

Sure sounds good *2Dog* and *SM*...Sure wish I could eat some. 

*Ozzy* are you getting the CRAP again? Looks like it is gonna miss me..I hope.

Good luck *Astrobud* be safe driving.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

:ciao: BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning.  

I drank too much last night...oww my aching head..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

What a bummer SM

Was the good time worth the hangover? 

You did not have a night like in that movie _The Hangover_ did you?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

I loved that movie.  

I don't feel that bad...lemme wake up a bit and drink my soda.  Take a few ibuprofins..  :giggle:

Dreary day againl.  But the good news is that its too warm for what they said we could potentially get - ice pellets.

TGIF  

Bwahahahahha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think I got any virus' from limewire, I just can't figure out how to move the songs from my computer to my mp3 player.

Oh well, I'll play the damsel in distress role and get hubs to do it for me later.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey BHCers :rant: turning the phone ringer off didn't help work came knocking on the door. Ex-gf stoped by whene she was taking a shower last night the showerhead shot off and hit her between the eye, with the blackeye to prove it, After :laugh: for 5 min and getting cussed the whole time I went and fixed it. Her fiencie(?) walks in right when I walk out the bathroom and say "I'm done. you can take a shower safely now." All I could do was laugh. Now she mad at both of us for laughing at her 70's makeup job to cover the eye.

*Duck* According to the weathermen the CRAP should go just south of me, which means most likely I be in the worst. 

*SM* with a head like that I'm surprized it don't hurt all the time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Shame on you ozzman.  

:giggle: 

--

How's that James Brown song go???  I feel good....so good, so good...I got you...

:hubba: 

Lunch time....whatever shall I eat?

Probably just a ham sandwich, how exciting eh?

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

I just had a WV ribeye for lunch fried bologna belly full so no excuse not to BIU join me :48::bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Ewww, u know the crap that bologna is made of?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

I know what my butcher sayes he uses but you never know I just kill the cow and he does the rest. I dont buy that stuff the stores says is bologna


----------



## tcbud (Jan 29, 2010)

mmmmm....fried balone....dang Ozzy, havent thot of that in YEARS.  Used to be quite a good meal back in the OLD days.....I mean OLD old days.....



> Just got back from the dentist and *she* took care of me real well


*Duck*, *She* ...how nice..now you picture what she was a scratchin' when she woke up yesterday morning.....I agree, dentist can look like all the Wild Things and even the old pres bush or the old Mrs pres bush and I would love them if they fixed the pain.  Glad you are feeling better.

*SM*, I also had rib eye last night...my "official winter bbq bday dinner".

Husband is now working on his "hash".  Should be interesting...... I hear a HUM..... I am think that is the signal that I am sposed to ask....."need some help?"....lol....now I hear him say...."suggestions?". 
laters folks....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds good *Ozzy* and I will also join in on the after dinner smoke:bong2:

Thanks* tc* she also had a good laugh when she asked what I wanted done..my answer _I don't care, just make the pain go away_


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

afternoon people...enjoying a bowl here havent eaten yet trying to decide what I want...duckman I am glad u r all better!  did you guys see the show taboo with the guy that eats roadkill??  omg...and its rotten sometimes..ewww


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

gross 2Dog how can you eat now? :laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh I manage somehow...lol...a bowl helps a lot.. hubby is getting me a sub sandwhich...hmmmmm  hopefully a brownie or cookie too..  I cannot wait for it to start warming up. atleast it is sunny so pretty today!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey 2og- I think roadkill was what this dude wanted..lOL.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBa0blUoE8U

I shared this a while back..it always makes me laugh.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Is 2Dog who has 5 dogs getting a $5 footlong?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

that is hilarious...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is 2Dog who has 5 dogs getting a $5 footlong?


 
How many of those dogs have 5 legs?

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that is hilarious...


 
My vid or ducks funny?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

yup duck but I am sure hubby will eat some of it I am usually only good for about 8", oh that sounded really bad.......... :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My vid or ducks funny?


 

your vid...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad u like.

I remember my dad and I listening to it in the 80s.  

Am I a bad mom?  My 12 yr old son loves it as much as me.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes you are a bad Mom..Now come over here and let me spank you :hubba: :hubba: :hitchair: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes you are a bad Mom..Now come over here and let me spank you :hubba: :hubba: :hitchair: :rofl:


 

ooohhhhhhhh.....

:giggle: 

Glad you're feelin' better ducky.


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Ummmmm...ok wut i'd miss? Afternoon BHC! Got some much needed sleep after doping the wifey up! She's getting better by the day. Let's BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

all chefy needs is a little nurses outfit...


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all, BIU right now! A friend who is a term cancer patient cleaned me out of bud!! Im smoking hash bong loads right now and trying to pick my lungs up off the floor.. Woo Hoo its the weekend!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Ummm....2dog.........not shaving my legs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

very cool mind you going to be able to replace the bud quickly?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi mindz and cheffy.

Brownie time...should kick in around 45 mins or so.  

Anyone want 1 or 3?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ummm....2dog.........not shaving my legs!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I got one you can borrow...have wifey shave em!    and I meant for ur wife...:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

chef- whats your apron look like.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very cool mind you going to be able to replace the bud quickly?


   No Im not, I wanted it all gone, I have to quit smoking for an upcoming drug test for my union   Im glad to see the bud go to good use..



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi mindz and cheffy.
> 
> Brownie time...should kick in around 45 mins or so.
> 
> Anyone want 1 or 3?




Mmmm Ill take as many as you want to give. I wish my mom made special brownies when I was a teenager.


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Um............I really no speaka english! Baseball benn beery goood to me!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you speak BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

I smoke...I choke....It's most nice.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

The universal language :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

My hash is very dry right now lol, almost a powder.. You think if i do a line of it Ill be high LOL....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that would burn....


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe it will be a good burn.... Lol Ill just stick to smoking


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

I cant even snort nasal spray without gagging...


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

I havnt snorted anything in years... I havnt gone on any trips either.. Im happy just smoking bud... After all the insane nights Ive realized Herbs are the way to go LOL..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Go herbs!!!  

Snort that hash and let us know...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow what a full moon we have tonight. Tonight is the largest full moon of the year. Take a j with ya and enjoy:48:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice didnt know that duck... Will i be able to see it through the light emitted from a city with 10,000,000 people in it? Lol I hope so


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

yea Mindzeyes I think you will see it...It is huge and Mars is to its lower right


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool, too bad its cloudy and rainy here...take a pic ducky.

Snort the hash yet minz?  LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Brownie was good...have chocolate chunks in them.  I eat them still cold so they don't taste too funny.  

These things make my eyes crazy red/glassy.  Lots more then smoking.  I need industrial strength eye-drops.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah thanks for the info I will look tonight!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn...I put some pepperonis on a pizza earlier then rubbed my eye.  

Doesn't burn but feels a little tingly...

Or maybe the brownie is kicking in. :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

atleast it wasnt jalepenos...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

Snorting hash don't work to well.


Anyone remember in the early 80's when people were calling pcp, THC and selling it to put on joints? I bought some and ask my bro if me wanted to smoke 1, didn't tell him it was on it. He knew the taste and smell and kicked my butt.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

got the bubbler cloner set up cept it doesnt eem super bubbly..I want to exchange it for a bigger air pump hubby says its fine..uggggggggg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

*2Dog *don't listen to him the more bubbles the better.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

wonder if they will exchange it...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

Just tell them "your husband bought the wrong size pump for your fish tank" Try to get another woman on the return desk, you know she will know a man don't know how to shop. I use the "I bought this and my wife says Its wrong" and it works everytime. 

P.S I never been married and it works, so you married folk know they will believe your all lies


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

ok ozzie I may try that...my husband is goofy sometimes...been working hard tonight checked every plant by hand cleaned the closet and the trays bent some stems on the moms...bummer I couldnt clone...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

I just put cloning off til tomorrow. Finally have enough to clone since the break-in and have the HIDs ready to go. I'll clone from 5 different plants let them recover for 3 or 4 days them put then in the flowering box.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Good evening.  

How is everyone?

:48:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol Ozz, yeah I remember the mint leaves soaked in what was it? embalming fluid lol?... Crazy times


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 30, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good evening.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> :48:



Good, I took a nap lol.. I drank beer and smoked a lot when I got home, I dozed off at some point... Now Im awake an sober so Im going to do it all again!!

How are you?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 30, 2010)

mornin, BHCers. its cold in texas today, 27f
rained out of work yesterday, good. wind and rain, not good weather to roof a barn with metal. stay warm my friends.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 17f

BIU for the weekend BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Duck, moon still looks awesome here, it looks like a street light is on outside.. Really bright..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

ozzy I didnt know u had a break in....that stinks. makes me glad I have a pack of dogs watching my house when im not home...I am assuming they didnt dare break in with you home...some never considering they prob know you have a gun...any deer antlers anywhere?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

that cool Mindzeye. It was huge here last night but towards the end, a haze surrounded it and then you could not see Mars. Glad that you enjoyed it.

Or maybe the haze was in the eye of the beholder :rofl: BIU BHC :bong2::


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont think I could see Mars through the street light polution here.. But the moon was killer... Thx for the heads up..

Was the Haze Purple?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

> Was the Haze Purple?



I could only wish


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

morn BHC, it's 17 degrees and snowing! Got something to take my mind off it though.........


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 30, 2010)

Very very Hairy!! Nice BIU!! I see its on a PS3 box so you have entertainment also


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

Hehehe got all my eggs in one basket!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

slam that bud in a bowl and lets fire it up :bong2::bong2::bong2:



















> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the chef again


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

Got it glowing right now!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 30, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> slam that bud in a bowl and lets fire it up :bong2::bong2::bong2:


 
yea im ready, fiu, snow and sleet and 26 here. sucks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

OK I just fired mine up too:bong2::bong2:

1. 2.. 3... BIU:bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

see u later guys my gf is here and we are going yardsaling and then to breakfast!!! smoke one for me!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

hurry back 2Dog we will still be here and biu when ya get here:bong2::bong2:

No yard sale here to cold:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

Bout time for* SmokinMom* to join the party.

Where ya at Sm?

early to bed early to :bong1:


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

Smoking one fer ya till ya get back 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

Hehehe.....can you 2dig 2dog?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Bout time for* SmokinMom* to join the party.
> 
> Where ya at Sm?
> 
> early to bed early to :bong1:


 
:rofl: 

:stoned: Good morning.  You guys get up too damn early.  I was sleeping so good, didn't wanna pry myself from the warm sheets.

I'm awake now and y'all are all off, probably being productive.  :giggle: 

Have great daze.


----------



## Dahova (Jan 30, 2010)

well im new here! wat yous playing


----------



## tcbud (Jan 30, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> :stoned: Good morning. You guys get up too damn early. I was sleeping so good, didn't wanna pry myself from the warm sheets.
> 
> ...


 
Did their typing wake you *SM*? or their loud thots?

*Good Morning BHC!*

Rain here, just showers, means it could rain on one mountain and not another.  I love "shower" days.  You get a little of everything, possilby even sun!

I wish I was Yard Sailing with 2Dog.  I try to stay away from Yard Sales.....been bout ten years.....since I said "step away from the yard sales you got enough junk/suff".  Trying to downsize and going to yard sales just dont work.  I try to stay out of Dollar stores too. 

Sooooo....*SM*, what are we smokin today? I got a BB joint here in front of me and I hear the husband ratteling dishes/pots/food? in the kitchen...time to smoke it up.

I am quiting the herb for the month of Febuary.  Seems like the thing to do (keep smoke out of lungs) untill the surgen has his way with me.  So, that gives me.....two more days to enjoy the smoke (more like 2 days to get used to the idea).....is funny, I even asked the husband to smoke outside like I do when he isnt smoking...he shugged and said fine. Sweet man.  We will see.....dang, been since my twenties that I actually quit smoking pot once....on a bet with a then husband who said I was ADDICTED.  Won that bet, I did.

Okay lets have a nice smoke while I check on what is for Brunch......have a good day all!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

Good for you on the quitting tc, tho does that mean you were smoking back when you had the 1st valve put in??  I may be right behind ya in the quitting dept.

I dont like to do yard sales either but if something catches my eye I'll stop.  Rarely happens tho.  A friend of mine is what you'd call a minimalist.  Feels so crisp and clean at her house, nothing to dust maybe.  I wish I could get rid of stuff and live that way, but for some odd reason we keep bringing more and more into this house.  Can't seem to figure out why.  :giggle: 

A brownie or two may be on todays agenda...just have to wait and see.  

But a few hours in my jammies before I start getting my day done.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2010)

We have 5" of snow of on the ground and the cable/internet just came back on :yay: 

Sorry *SM* about waking you but was having a ball on the 4wheeler.Rascal now curled up almost in the coal stove. He is a snow dog for sure.

*TC* good luck on quitting for the month. You sure it will be safe for hubby to stay in same house:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

New TV here we come!!!  Thank you Uncle Sam.  

Brownie time.

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

Back from yardsaling I did good! got a brand new inside outside thermometer tells humidity everything veyr excited about that plus a really nice ba,boo matt for a window covering...a few other small things. I like to get window sun catchers..jars for the bud. bought some string to tie back my plants...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> well im new here! wat yous playing


 
hey are you going to join us in the bong hitters club?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2010)

*2Dog* the break-in was at my apt I own that I take things to when the heat might be on. When :cop: got a couple ourdoor grows here I moved my indoors there. I catch someone on the farm and the backhoe gets a workout


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

that sucks...sorry man...good news hubby found the pump receipt and I am going to get a stronger one!!!!  my bubbler will work well...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

2dog sounds like you did good this morning on the sailing...and cool about finding that receipt.  

And showered n dressed for the day...babysitting 2 girls at my house in 20 minutes..lol.  Otherwise I might still be in jammies.  :rofl: 

What cha listening to right now?

Some Pearl Jam on the radio..my foot is boogying.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

:ciao: BHC :bong2:

I did not go any yard sales but I had a fun day. Went to the big city to some friends and just had fun all day. But glad to be home and biu too:bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Jan 30, 2010)

At home taking care of the wifey just finished some buffolo wings.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2010)

Time To BIU *chef*  I'm getting ready to eat deer chili and a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

bbq pulled pork, mashed potatoes and texas toast



mmmm  deer chili

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2010)

That sounds yummy duck. 

I'm late again for the bong party.  

Oh well, that just means I don't have to share.  :hubba: 

:bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

hello peeps...did my friends taxes plus ours tonight..time for a bowl...and maybe a snack?? hmmmm what do I want.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Ewwww, can beer be returned?  This is NASTY!  And I am used to this brand.

Gonna give it a shot.  

YUCK!!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Oz i cook ya some wing in trade fer some bambi!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Ewww, the 2nd batch is exactly the same way and now sales are over til tomorrow....guess I am stuck with nasty beer tonight.  I'm writing Heinekin!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

:confused2: with a name like hindlikin what did you expect?

Ozzy don't eat chicken there*chef* unless its in the gravy for chicken and dumpling and not those flat thing they server is the south. Big fluffy biscut dumplings


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you chicken to eat chicken ozzman?

Well normally Heinekin is just fine.  Tonight I returned the 1st one and the 2nd one is just as bad.  

I just shot the company an email expressing my complaints.  I'm sure they'll probably just tell me that the vendor didn't store it properly or something.     But here I sit, with bad beer.  

Bumma!!

Hahahaha, my worries are so great in the grand scheme of things eh?

:giggle: 

Atleast the new TV is good.  Can't wait for next Sunday.  Gonna see how fields look on it tomorrow.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 31, 2010)

Dont start crying in your beer SM... LOL Hey it could be worse, you could be drinking some Milwaukee's Beast...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

There's a tear in my beer....bwahahahha.

Yea I know midz.  I am not gonna drink anymore of this shiz thats 4 sure.  

Gonna try and return it to a different store tomorrow...with no receipt.     Wish me luck.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

16f and sunny


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning duck.    Thawed out yet?

Gonna try and return the beer yet again today.....wish me luck.

BIU everybody


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi SM:ciao:

Might be a good day for the duck to stay in

I also gave my friend my 160# bag trics for butter and brownies She already baked them and bringing them over later

Good Luck on the beer return:aok:

:fly: I am :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Ohhh nice on the brownies duck.    Easy to carry anywhere, and eat whenever.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

BIU BHC :ciao: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

Good day everybody hope your having a great daze. Mom was in a I'm gonna cook mood this morning, and I am stuffed like a tick that drained a elephant. Breakfast table looked like IHOP started a buffet to show up Shoney's
You name it and her and bro had it cooked

Sunny and 15*f should warm up by the time the sun goes down

Good luck on beer return *SM*

*Duck* I would :fly: with you but belly to full to get off the ground, so I'll just melt into the lazyboy


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2010)

> Good for you on the quitting tc, tho does that mean you were smoking back when you had the 1st valve put in?? I may be right behind ya in the quitting dept.



*Sm*, I was smoking cigs and reefer back then AND doing other drugs we can not talk about.  I am/was a very lucky girl to live thru that then.  Now I have quit smoking cigs long ago, and I only toked twice or thrice yesterday, and have one more day to get used to the thot of quiting all together.  New tv....What did you get?  MP wont let me go back and read old pages today.....I keep getting a blank page.

*Ozzy*, I am kinda with you on the chicken factor.....I wont eat it from the bone, I HATE cutting it up, but will put cut up chicken in stir fry and cook it.  Give most of the chicken peices to the husband tho when plating it.  I saw some show once.....about chicken and how they are raised...PUT me right off of eating it EVER from any fast food place.  It is a staple as a protien at our house tho in the stir fry.  Pork has taken over the Red meat department, cept when big days come along and the RED Bloody steaks get put on BBQ......wow that was a lot of words just to agree with you on the chicken.....tc eats chicken when it does not LOOK like chicken.... or does not look like Mystery Parts such as nuggets.  Rather she smokes NUGGETS....pot nuggets...or did.  tc, gonna bite off the head of Mr. TC.  oh my...did I just type that?

*Duck, Chef, 2Dog.....and Mind....Ozzy, and SM* have good day..and to the rest of you I may have forgotten in my old age.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yum ozzman.  

Makes me want breakfast in bed...like that'll happen  .  I won't hold my breath.  

Contemplating where to take the beer back to.    Most of the convenience stores around here have employees from other countries so there's a bit of a language barrier.  The dude last night wasn't understanding what I was getting at and I had to keep saying "pardon me?'.  I am gonna call my grocery store and see if they'll take it back.

My complicated life.   

:giggle: 

Some girlfriends and I are going out to Olive Garden tonight.  Lookin forward to some eggplant parmesan that I don't have to cook.  :hubba: 

BIU!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

morning people!!!  sm hope you can trade in your beer... ozzy that sounds like an awesome breakfast...I dont mind chicken off the bone like BBQ'D chicken hmm good and I make some teriyaki sesame seeds chicken legs that are sooo good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

tc- if you were doing all sorts of things back when you got the 1st one and did ok, then maybe its not necessary to completely quit mj after all?

A 42 inch plasma.  hxxp://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+42%22+Class+/+720p+/+600Hz+/+Plasma+HDTV/9235259.p?id=1218064392359&skuId=9235259  The colors are amazing.  Our old TV, even with the bulb replaced last yr, everything seemed to be a weird shade of green.  What an improvement.  

And on the chicken topic- nothing like gnawing on a good ol fried drumstick.    Bones don't bother me.  I even use them to floss my teeth.  :hubba:   Ok, just kiding there.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

I am on a seefood diet..I see food and I eat it.:rofl:

Bout the only thing I will not eat is jello and anchovies.

BIU time :bong2:

How long does it take for the effects of brownies to hit ya?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

hey duckman... I dont eat jello or pudding either but I wont go into why...so I dont ruin it for others. I can remember as a child my dads family eating anchovies on crackers... I think I tried it. lol... 

tc what effect are you worried about from the pot I have had surgeries and not given it up course it wasnt my heart.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

pc, brownies usually take about 35-45 minutes to hit for me, a little longer if I have a belly full of food.  So eat them on an empty stomach for quickest results.

Yay, the girl scout cookie sale ends tomorrow.  Anyone need any?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> tc what effect are you worried about from the pot I have had surgeries and not given it up course it wasnt my heart.


 
Just to get the lungs in better condition for the surgery.  Better breathing makes for quicker recovery.  Is funny, I had these same symptoms back at 32, short of breath, see stars often (indicates lack of oxygen to blood/brain), but this is no where near as bad as then.  I am ashamed that when they open up my chest, what they are gonna find in the lung department......cant look good, smoked a bunch of cigs and MJ between then and now.  I should never have started the cigs again after the first time around, but I was young...and still imortal and def stupid.

*SM*, dont forget you got to have HD cables from EVERY box up to the TV, seems we were lacking the cable from the dish system to the tv and now we have it, it is like viewing an entirely different TV.  And I sure hope those cables go down in price..the one we got to go from the BlueRay to the TV was like $100..they got you over a barrel there...no cable, not good HD TV.

We got some sunshine here today in the Great Northern California.  Maybe time to get going and go somewhere? like the recliner?


----------



## painterdude (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everybody

tc.....what the ______ is going on?  Hope this all turns out for the good....I don't pray, but I'll start now

fastcash, smokinmom and lefthand......thanks for the Bday wishes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

tc- yes everyting's plugged in.  Our digital cable helps a lot I think too.  The colors are vibrant, and reception is good.  Its funny, he originally would only want one with the 1080 P (??) stuff.  It's not really necessary tho.  Good luck on the cutting back/quitting smoking.  You have a wonderful incentive.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

:fly: :bong2: :fly: :bong2: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Have the brownie yet ducky?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes I have ate a brownie, but :stuff-1125699181_i_ :stoned: :hairpull: :angrywife: :holysheep:


----------



## budiholi (Jan 31, 2010)

so whats that reciepe for the brownies


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

#160 bag trics from making bubble hash and butter and a brownie mix


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

budiholi said:
			
		

> so whats that reciepe for the brownies


 
I just lightly simmer a few oz of my old mj in butter til it chnges from green to brown- 45ish mins there abouts.  Strain it to remove plant matter, then add to a box mix.  If you dont' have enough liquid that the box calls for, I add more regular butter, or cooking oil.  Mix very well then cook as directed.  I make 1 pan, then cut into size (small for me, my tolerance isnt that high) once cool.  I individually wrap in foil and stick them all in a heavy-duty ziplock and keep in the freezer.  I love being able to just grab one whenever.

I will say- the high is a lot different, stronger and much longer-lasting.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Watching some Steven Segal movie on _Spike_ and :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

*Duck* you over at my moms. If Steven Segal is on she is there til the end.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I do not see your Mom:laugh: but the movie has not been on for long


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

:shocked: a duck for a step-daddy:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Gouda evening bhc.

I took the beer back again, this time to a different store.  The clerk argued with me.  Then I said, "you sold me a faulty product".  There was a dude behind me buying beer, lol.  The clerk told me to go to grab another 12er.  But get this- he opened it and took 1 out, cuz the one I returned was missing 1.  Jerk, the one I tasted had 3/4 of it poured down the drain.   

Anyhoo- atleast this batch is ok.

Good evening out with the girls...brownie kicking in.  New TV looks great with the pro bowl on, the colors really pop.  Can't wait til next Sunday.  I think I'll invite a few families over to join us, if I get this house picked up..

BIU!!!

Anyone here tonight?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

evening peeps! sm have a good time with the girls!  hubby is making fried potatos and onions I am starving!!!!  I will of course handle the eggs lol.  New comedy central special with larry the cable guy on tonight I am going to watch it!  this bowl needs to kick in I feel queasy... tomorrow I need to buy a flor light for the clones and some dry dog food..yeah I get to go to costco.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Good evening 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

evening sm...having a good one? I am supossed to go to my brothers house who isnt speaking to the rest of the family for super bowl...I dont want to go...WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   this is the bro that doesnt smoke    oh well I guess I can take one for the team...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

not much...gearing up for baby season all my gf's are pregnant...within a month of each other...I am excited. hubby and I have lots of shows taping on the dvr to snuggle and watch...good times. I am still starving...time for another bowl.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

I just ate the other 1/2 of the brownie.  

My eyelids are tingly.

:rofl: 

Oh mj you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind hey mj.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

:rant: now the damn "Mickey" song is in my head I'll get you *SM*

*2Dog* don't forget to practice without protection, cuase your next to have 1 or 2 maybe even 3 in the oven
Still send the Baby Mojo your way


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Anyhoo- atleast this batch is ok.


 
That beer was so tasty I think I must check the quality of another one just to make sure.:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Do it Smom! Evening BHC! 25 and fixin to BUI!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'll get you *SM*


 
Whatcha gonna do ozzman. I'm smaller and a heck of a lot faster.  :headbang2:

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

remember I like hiding in the shadows so you won't see me coming.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

lmao ozzy thanks for the baby mojo.. we havent used protection in years...  u gonna have a baby to take over the farm someday?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

Might be time to switch positions:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

dont hurt yerself.

bwahahaha.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

hubby bailed on me to go play poker...I need to water the plants...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

he also managed to run right into one of my little folding tables and knock over two plants...I heard cussing and went running...thank goodness no real damage... He is not very graceful and the buds are starting to stick out and hang down I have done some tying I need to do more.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

would she be  a artic cat?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 14f.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Done with my gardening for a few days. Changed out the buckets, now the only thing left to do is to stare at them and watch them grow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

still:bongin: :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Morning BHC!
:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Morning everyone!  Hope you slept well and are having a good day thus far.

Sunny here, hope it gets warmer.

In the meantime...

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

High tc & SmokinMom :ciao: Still:bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

biu bhc on the :20


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers Hope your week is off to a good start. 

No more :hitchair: hick I'll be good


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No more :hitchair: hick I'll be good


 
Me too.

I need to be more careful posting while under the influence.  

Been productive around here today.  Chores nearly all done.  

I'll smoke to that!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

Howdy Ozzy:ciao:

How can it not be a good start to the week, when you are smoking weed that you grew yourself and are :fly::fly: I luv weed

Here..:bong1: BIU while you are here :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

hey everyone pc sm hows it going today?  sorry hick.... time for a bowl and a drink of caffeine.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

doing good 2Dog and you?

Hi Sm:ciao:


----------



## Hick (Feb 1, 2010)

I know you will guys 'n gals.. just a....... _ahem_.. 'friendly' reminder


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

great over here duck sunny and cold...but will be warm later. So tempting to take plants out during the day...soon it will be time. once the night temps are a bit warmer.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I was that close to taking mine outside.
I am still at the stage of looking to see what strains I want to order for the summer grow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

pc it never ends here...maybe I will get there after this next summer season..I would love to be taking dec-feb off of growing if I had enough bud. Course I would still prob be vegging for that first outdoor grow...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

You in the woman in a shoe store mood to *Duck* ol' that looks good but i like that one, I didn't see that one what about that 1. Why do men got to make thing this hard. Time for a latte and to look at more shoes:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

You got that right Ozzy and they all look so gooooooodd


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

I was on the single seed co site and had almost $900 in my cart now if I can make up my mind on $200 worth i'll be set

Hey *Duck* our areas are close, have you grew any of the Autos outside or our they better off indoors?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

seed ordering fun times...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

Each time I find a new site that sells seeds, the process starts all over again.

I have a huge wish list:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Afternoon BHC.

Appts made, clean clothes all put away.  Carpet vacuumed, everyone has fresh clean sheets.  

tc, still enjoying your egyption cotton ones as much as I am?  I will never buy low thread counts ever again.  I've gotten spoiled.  

BIU everyone, you know ya wanna.

:bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

I like sateen sheets...so soft. hubby can tell the dif and only wants those too lol....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

:ciao::BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Aloha pc.    Hit er for me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

:ciao: :48: :bolt::watchplant:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello BHC... Im having a rough day, I had to quit smoking for an upcoming drug test.. Im having my usual withdraw symptoms.. No appetite, and my stomache has been in knots all day long  Hope everyone else is having a better day...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mindz* that really blows. Hope you pass. How many days til the test?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

im sorry mindz that sucks...maybe some pepto and your fav food would help. 

time to go cut some clones!! and get pics of them in mu bubbler ozzy please be ready for me to pester with questions! ty!!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 1, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *Mindz* that really blows. Hope you pass. How many days til the test?



Its a month until the test, I just want to make sure Im clean...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to take a test 10 yrs ago and it took 45 day before I was clean

I just washed up my cloning thing and sterilized with alcohol and going to take a few myself time to start getting ready for the outside grow


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 1, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I had to take a test 10 yrs ago and it took 45 day before I was clean
> 
> I just washed up my cloning thing and sterilized with alcohol and going to take a few myself time to start getting ready for the outside grow




If I drink the proper amount of water I can be clean in 2 weeks, my metabolism is very fast so i have that going for me...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

The first time they tested me to was the highest they had seen and tested me weekly to see if it was coming down or I was still smoking


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey mindz, I may be quitting soon as well.  

Here's a post from Mutt that I've bookmarked.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=613051&postcount=4

BBL.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

BIU BHCers life can be boring with out a buzz:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::48::joint:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed..did you get your clones done ozzy? I hope mine take this time!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

nope got attacked by a monster pup, been playing throw it and I bring something else back til my tail stops wagging so I'm still throwing


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

he has u trained well...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

got to wear him out or I don't get to sleep til 3 or 4 am. Deer out in the yard right now so he's barking at them on the porch. I'm having a :tokie: break then I might take clones. everything is ready but LA here


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

little dog wants to go hunting...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2010)

He just barks at the deer, he's done got the idea that he is not allowed to chase the Deer. Around me a dog that is chasing a deer in the woods will be shot, I won't but most of the people that hunt will and we all try to train a dog not to chase deer. He is making a good squirel dog Don't bark til is see something in the trees. Tried to run him with a buddy's rabbit dogs  but he was to buzy trying to fight with the beagles. 
1 thing is for sure he can find a leaf that has come off fast. won't touch a green leaf but a yellow or brown he has right now, and looking at you with a grin almost


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

25f and cloudy


BIU 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong2:


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wanted to drop by and say hey to everyone. 
I took some clones last week but this new cloner sucks. Gonna have to go back to the original one i made. 

:bong: :bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

2 for Tuesday.  Dunno how many brownies I've had in the last week, I don't think I've actually smoked at all.  :giggle: 

Slept in again.  I really must do something about the hours I keep.

Gotta take hyper child to the Dr today and discuss where we go from here.  Hopefully we can figure out something to help his behavior.

Sunny and cool outside.  Fresh air time.

Have great daze everyone.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> He just barks at the deer, he's done got the idea that he is not allowed to chase the Deer. Around me a dog that is chasing a deer in the woods will be shot, I won't but most of the people that hunt will and we all try to train a dog not to chase deer. He is making a good squirel dog Don't bark til is see something in the trees. Tried to run him with a buddy's rabbit dogs but he was to buzy trying to fight with the beagles.
> 1 thing is for sure he can find a leaf that has come off fast. won't touch a green leaf but a yellow or brown he has right now, and looking at you with a grin almost


 

oh man I totally understand why but if someone shot my dog they better run if I have a gun...are jack russels hunting dogs? I know my weenie dogs could be used for ground animals ...bred to be able to go down the holes... isnt that cute?  I find rabbits in the yard sometimes.. the leaf thing sound cute. mine dont touch em ...dont know why.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 2 for Tuesday. Dunno how many brownies I've had in the last week, I don't think I've actually smoked at all. :giggle:
> 
> Slept in again. I really must do something about the hours I keep.
> 
> ...


 
give him a brownie...j/k  my bro has adhd and sometimes I think I have it too...hard to sit still...get bored easily. life will be easier when he isnt trapped in a chair in a classroom...that one will want an exciting job with movement. 

blue I hope the next clones take that stinks..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

afternoon ducky!  hows it going today?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

Not to bad 2Dog and you?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

going great I just had a blueberry waffle with whip cream on top...hmmm good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

Oohhhh 2dog that sounds good.

Dr appt went well.  We'll try the lowest dosage of ritalin and break it in 1/2.  I hope this will help him sit still.  If it doesn't help we'll try a diff dose.

He was 50 lbs.  I think my daughter who is twice his age weighs that.  

Brownie time while I watch my daughter make her cookies for Girl Scouts.  A slave driver I am.  LOL.

BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

man if you lived close I would buy all my cookies from you..not a single scout ever comes to my door...I have to get lucky and catch them outside the grocery...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, she would have loved to sell you some.

Tonight for the meeting, she has to make a cookie from a different country.  We looked up cookie recipes for Germany and the Czech Republic and she choose German Chocolate Thumbprint cookies.  We'll see how they turn out.  Doesn't sound very german.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

:ciao: BHC :bong:

*SM* Maybe try lead filled shoes, either slow him down or he will become one heck of a kicker:laugh: I am not a fan of man-made drugs but I am not a Dr. nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night. 

*2Dog* no girl scouts found my place either I did not even see them at the grocery store this year 
I want my girl scout cookies, I really like the pb ones .

Back to :bongin:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

me too ducky...and they are more expensive in cali 4.00 a box instead of 3.50...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

What a rip off that is. I wonder what they are in Hawaii? 
Will need to ask King when he is back on.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

:ciao:BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 2, 2010)

well i know i posted here before but since i just bought a new bong i figured this was overdue..

(that's the veeeery first hit too, by the way)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice bong monkey

Give her a rip for me.

What is she packing?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 2, 2010)

will do!

It's some premature c99. I'm embarrassed to admit i pinched a bud early. But wow, what great smoke. Loves the sativas.. Gotta stay on top of that stone or it can runaway with you though. It's like a rocket blast, ya just gotta make sure your steered in the right direction..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

nice bong mb.    after you hit it for ducky, go ahead and take another for me.

hope everyone is enjoying their evening.  

biu!...then BIU some more.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome bong monkey I love the design...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder where chef is....Chefy??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Snowing and 32f.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Morning BHC and MP! Been doing the doctor thing fer about 12 hrs a day! I'm clear till the 8th so let's BIU!......Btw what did i miss? Hey 2dog i'm here!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

Howdy chef :ciao: 

Looks like you deserve a :bong1: if ya been hanging with doctors.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Good afternoon y'all.

BIU!  In my case- brownie it up.  

Have great daze.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

afternoon peeps! time for a bowl and to check on the clones everyone looks perky I take that as a good sign...new store opened up for grocery's I may go check it out and the club...I may go get some kief to put on my sativa blah...it isnt bad smoke no seeds or anything but def not the indica I am used to...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

:ciao: BHC a quick BIU before I take off :bong2::bong2:

2Dog they day is coming that when you need a change you will be going to the _"pantry"_ and just be opening a different jar.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so excited about harvest ducky you have no idea...I had the scissors on a bud the other day and stopped...LMAO.....there may still be a small dent in the stem j/k


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

> there may still be a small dent in the stem



:rofl: good one....it is tough waiting for the harvest when you are out but once things coming together and you are saving jars between harvest it is a :woohoo:... harvest time gets here quicker than you think when you still have some of the past harvest still left in jars


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

well now that I am not sharing with bro and his lady...well just a bit more for them I will not be so stressed between harvests...plus hubby gets generous with his friends..my last harvest though was messed up from hermie so tech I am still smoking bud from my summer harvest....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey 2dog, do they have stores called Sprouts there?  Love that store.  Kind of like a scaled down version of Whole Foods.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

no sprouts sm that sounds very cool...this one is called fresh and easy...prices look pretty good so far but I didnt go in sooo busy cars parked along the street...went to the club and came home...good times.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Deny your inner ginsu 2dog. Been BIU all day ducky! Hey peeps ......
I have a bong,
Who's neck is long.
It's blue and black, kinda flirty.
Oh sweet jeebus i think it's dirty!
.......a poem by chef.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

clean that filthy !!!!!....lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

this bud is so good..hubby says I should suck it up and just smoke the sativa. I dont think so...got a good. deal. and I am feeling good..brb people I have to clean up the yard..I would sday real quick but with 5 dogs and 2 dog playmates that visit reg...it may be a while..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Have fun there 2dog..lol.

chef- good to see you around these parts.  

duck- get those stitches out yet?

Where's ozzman today? 

Minz & tcbud- did y'all quit mj yet?  Wrriting my resume', will be joining you 2 real soon.  Maybe we should start a former stoner club here..ha ha.

Where's astro been?  

Everyone ready for the weekend?


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Smom, been here and there.......been bonging today how bout you? Gonna have to change your name to browniemom.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

2dog get the water hose!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey Smom, been here and there.......been bonging today how bout you? Gonna have to change your name to browniemom.


 
Hahaha maybe so.   :hubba:   Got my ruffly apron on..lol.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Uh oh... not the apron! Gotta go fix burrito's fer the wifey bbl!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh man I totally understand why but if someone shot my dog they better run if I have a gun...are jack russels hunting dogs? I know my weenie dogs could be used for ground animals ...bred to be able to go down the holes... isnt that cute? I find rabbits in the yard sometimes.. the leaf thing sound cute. mine dont touch em ...dont know why.


 
Jack russels were originally breed by Parson Jack Russel in Ireland for a dog to go into the hole after the fox. With a little training and time you can train JRT's to do anything as far as hunting goes some dog just take to 1 type of hunting or the other.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

we just had a rabbit emergency...stupid bunny runs from her human kids into then yard with five dogs..had to lock them in the house the bunny runs through the sun room and the boys caught her...thank god it wasnt growing season...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

:ciao:BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

is bunny still alive?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

yes sir not even a nibble..thank goodness the dog doo was all up because there was kids running all over my yard andsun room....cute bunny..she loves my house...IDK why although I do have a few bunny statues out front.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

for you 2Dog, to grow up without watching cartoon. Bunny rabbits love to tease dog. Just watch Buggs:giggle: 

Hey *SM* thank you thinking about me:heart: you too:hubba: 

BIU BHCers :bongin::bongin::bongin::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

You're very welcome ozzman.    How's it going this evening?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

Just chilling and still trying to get around to cloning. Everything but the cutman ready to go. Ozzy been just laying around


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like you just need a little motivation.  Want some of mine?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

motivation from a person that sleeps til 2 in the afternoon be 2020 before I'd get anything done


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahahahaha bite me.  

I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

on where I want to start:hubba:

That would only take 10 min a day every other week then


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Um ok. The wifey is off to sleep and the pinapple is making a short appearance, hehehe. Biu BHC!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

:spit: 

Yo cheffy...hows the mrs?


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

She's getting better everyday! She quit waering the neckbrace and is really happy! How's it on your end?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to see good new on the Miss*Chef* give her a Healing Mojo hug and kiss from me


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Not bad.  

Even better now that I got you and ozzman to hang with.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

cheatin on me ozzy?


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks ozman! The wifey say's green bless you to all!


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharing this hairy litte pinapple nug with ya Smom and oz, and 2dog, and tc bud, and.........


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> cheatin on me ozzy?


 
 but Ozzy :heart: all women


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Um yeah oz i'm not one.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

dang I missed all the good stuff...    hope you guys come back on I am going to go take some pics and be back later...ozzy I guess she is just like buggs bunny...these little boys even had some carrots and I thought oh that is cute...not gonna work but hecka cute...this bunny likes to eat with her back against my brick mailbox...thinks she's safe with her back to the wall like prisoners..lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

My Racscal Alarm went off tonight about 10min ago Rascal started barking like a wild dog, I got up and found a exuast fan locking up and starting to smoke. Gotta get my hero a big bone wrapped in meat. 
The GFCI tripped as I was opening the door. A good reminder to put Ground Fualt curcuit Interuptor in all circuits that go to your grow areas


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

omg...what a good boy!!! thank god he was there and you werent asleep..give him hugs for me!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

Ol' I was asleep just dozed off now trying to over power the adernaline and go back to sleep. Just goes to show dog ain't man/woman best friend for nothing


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

what a lovey...such a good boy..too bad you cant call the news and have his picture posted as a hero dog..saved u from ur grow lol...go back to sleep..breathe deep and evenly..imagine clear smooth water..deep and blue..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

chefy!!!! and effen gee man come on...u know I wanna see your grow...mmm hmmm...lol I imagine your house is like a pot heaven...


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

Cook that dog a t-bone! Hey 2dog saved this fer ya


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmm that looks delicious!!! token it right now!  2dog is sad u dont live down the street man.........meet me in the garage...the dryer is going it's warm and smells good


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

*Good morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 26f

*Ozzy* good thing you have a dog.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

Morn duck and BHC! 2dog scripts kiked in last night and then the pinapple! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! 31 and a snowy weekend headed our way. BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning all.  It's rainy and cold- depressing to say the least.  I do however have a date with my daughter for lunch and her dr appt.  She's so excited. She's the middle kid and feels left out sometimes.  We both will enjoy it...

It's thurs,  nearly the weekend for all of you.  My Monday- haha.

On my fone so I'll reply to the posts once I get on my laptop. 

Have great daze friends.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

Howdy *Sm*& *chef*:ciao:

Have a great lunch with your daughter, Sm

sounds about like my forecast, chef but I think Ozzy is getting the real C.R.A.P. again this weekend or at least that is what "_Al Roker_" says.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Woohoo ducky!!!!  Don't see ya around these parts much anymore....how's that jaw???

And wow ozz, sounds like you have a smart, loyal companion there.  Give him a few extra table scraps for me later.

Morning chef, 2dog, tc, astro, fastcash, and the rest of the gang.  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

No table scraps for Rascal, he's eating Steak today and having a ball keeping the bone away from me. He chews it a little then brings it over to he so I will try to get it them he runs away.

The thing that make me half mad isthe fire alarm that is over top the grow box did not go off. The batteries where just changed when the time changed. It test good but I guess there was not enough smoke to set it off.
:bolt: to the woods for a walk before the BIG CRAP gets here tomorrow and Sat, rain then 4-6 inches of snow are forcast


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

yep that is what Al Roker is forecasting for a major portion of the east this weekend. The local Al's are saying we are getting the northern fringes which is on 2" of snow.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

The local weatherman here ain't saying just how much we are getting, just glad it's happening on the weekend and most people don't have to go to work.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

our news is so slow here, that is all they talk about...This big storm:rofl: and we are only getting the northern end of it:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

Our TV new is 3 days behind the newpaper thats 2 days behind. Live late breaking mean its safe for the reporter to give the bad news and don't get hurt or mess up their hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

As long as you boys are getting it and not me, it's all good.  

Wow guys..just back from my daughters orthodontic consultation.  The lady told us that we have great insurance, then said our out-of-pocket portion will be 2800.oo.     Like $125 a month with a payment plan.  Holy crapoly.  I don't know if my daughters teeth are worth that much.    

I am gonna eat a brownie and try and forget about all that for a bit...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

sm u r such a good mom...that is expensive...r her teeth really crooked or are they being perfectionists? hope everyone is having a good day. I am making beans and beef chops..going to take some to the fam tomorrow.. although considering I pay like 400 for a crown with good insurance it makes the braces seem not so expensive..will they be the clear ones or the metal ones? r the clear ones way more.?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Her teeth are wayy jacked up.  Shes always had teeth issues.  Her baby molars didnt have any enamel on them and she had to get caps when she was 2 yrs old.  Then in 2nd grade a boy opened a convertible umbrella in her face, knocking off 1/2 of her front permanent tooth.  In 3rd grade, the tooth under one of her silver caps became absessed and she had to have it pulled.  Shes the smallest in her grade level and is very self-consious on how she looks.  If a perfect smile helps her to feel better about herself then I gotta do it.  I'll make her work it off...lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey BHCers let's have a Thursday smoke til you nap session:bong::bong::bong::bong:  I'm off to a good start:hubba:

*SM* I Would talk to another Dentist or 2 before signing anything. That sound a little high or at least for around me it does. A friend paid that for her son without any insurance.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea you're probably right.  I loved this guy tho, and he came highly recommended.  He was easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

well tell her reese witherspoon is small and makes about 5-10 million a picture!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok I understand, you are paying for eye candy for mommy. And I get accused of cheating, at least I don't play for it


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> well tell her reese witherspoon is small and makes about 5-10 million a picture!


 
Yea I know...just all her friends are beginning to develop and shes not even close..guess I am lucky in that regard..lol.  I am only 5'3 anyways.

Hahahaha ozzy, I am a living breathing woman...a good looking ortho will make all those trips to his office a little easier.    :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone remember my 7-11 beer story from a few days ago?  Someone sent me their story about 7-11 earlier.  I'm sure he won't mind if I post it anon....(cant spell that word today, lol)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

:bongin::bongin::bongin::bong::bong: still working toward that nap


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

:ciao:BHC :bong2:

grilling porterhouses


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds good ducky! I am putting laundry away...fun times..wanting a nap myself..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

Go duck! Heeeelo BHC!2dog when your finished..i got some fer ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

still not done...we change the bed sheets like twice a week because of dogs...so there is always laundry...plus I tuck blankets into the couches to keep em clean..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

dang that was a good steak, I love grilling out in winter.

What kind of water bill do you have 2Dog? I thought Cali water was expensive


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugh nice big ol post and my phone locked up..well after a nice Stoney drive I sit with a margarita in a dark room soaking In a hot bathtub.  Will meditate soon after staring at the flame of the candle...it's nearly perfect..only missing a  faw things...there's always my vivid imagination..haha.

;-)


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

uhh have fun with yourself sm..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> uhh have fun with yourself sm..


 
:spit: Um not what I meant 2dog..lol.  I was missing my bong.  Hubs doesn't let me smoke in the house.  

Out now...beer time.    Bong's in the garage.  

BIU peeps!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

time for a bowl....smokey smokey.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Spark it up Miss 2dog!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

hubby has been being a jerk all day...I made his lunch..and served ti to him made him dinner he didnt like it..then he whined about this and that...then got pissy because he wants to go play poker but he has been playing a lot and staying out way late so I didnt want him to go...blahhhhhhh  such a whiner I never whine to him...a little..I want say it..would get blocked anyways..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

That is frusterating, sorry 2dog.  Did he end up going?

Hey, perhaps maybe you're just PMSing like I am.  :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

nope not pmsing....he went to bed...grumpy..lol. big baby. I am so happy to be smoking and watching adoption stories without hearing his [email protected]#ching..cant believe I had it typed the other way...sorry.........


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

2dog don't hold back....tel us what you rally think  smoke a bowl and.......smoke another bowl!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

Hubby is treated very well...he shouldnt be so grumpy with me..I will have another bowl thank you! and for a snack...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

I have cookies...and don't forget the brownies...

Anyone want one, or 3?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

girl I will be right over...ill bring my pipe and smoke u bring the snacks............sighhhhhh  dang.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

C is for cookie, is good enogh for me hey! Brownie starts with a b and bong starts with a b.........you see the connection!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

chefy u can come too...hit and pass...I cannot wait til harvest...chefy seems like you are always harvesting...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

You both are welcome.  

What cha waiting 4?  I'm not getting any younger and neither are you cheffy.   

Bring it 2dog.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Hehehe got a big one coming up with a sativa i've been flowering since i was .......4 or 5 years old i think......!!!!!! Damn thing is taking forever! OOOh gonna have some peppers too!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Once i hit 40 i realised i'm going to start counting backwards!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

You watch too much Sesame Street chef...I can't remember the exact date, but I believe that show 1st aired the week that I was born...dang...longest running show on TV I bet.

My fav were Snuffleupagus and Oscar, of course.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I do like oscar...I was a nerd I like big bird and bert and ernie...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

chef u have any non cat kids?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Miracles never cease!  I haven't been to bed before 12:30 am in months...maybe as far back as mid- Nov!!   

Nite y'all.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

No kids but a really big kid myselfsoo....Bert and ernie ruled! Ruber ducky your the one. Man i remember all the songs!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

sleep well sm...


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Nite Smom see ya 2morrow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the dvr we got with directtv..I tape so many good shows..ff through commercials..heaven.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

modern tech. Gonna crash 2dog chat wit ya 2morrow i hope.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

night man.........Hey ozzy....rascal keeping you up ? or did you just wake from ur nap..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2010)

:yay: :woohoo: :yay: :woohoo: I finally got the clones taken

Nite *SM* sending sweet nothing for you to dream on

*2Dog*:48:*Chef*:48:keep it passing on around


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

:48: :bong2: :joint: :bongin: :ccc: :smoke1: :headbang2: Ill hit it and pass it...thanks oz..time for a smoke man...congrats on the clones I hope yours and mine both take..fingers crossed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2010)

Take them spray them forget them and they will grow:watchplant::aok:

Spread a littleGreen mojo all around :48::48:


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 5, 2010)

Good morning bongers... Im not going to be posting much this weekend, I have clones just starting to root, a brand new hydro system that Ive been lazy with and its not fully assembled.. Oh yeah plus my son starts t-ball this Saturday... Sheesh, I shouldnt have been so lazy LOL..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 29f.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

morn BHC 35 and the snowstorm is here!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2010)

our forecast is late tonight/early morning for arrival.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

GM all its -1 celcius here today so i think thats about 30 for my BHC neighbours to the south.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Brrr... U guys be sure to bundle up!!  I hope the damp goes away and we get to see some sunshine.  It's a little after 10am time for me to drag my butt outta bed and look out the window...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Ducky- how's the bill?  Get the stitches out??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey BHCers It's raining right now with freezing rain mixed in going to turn into snow this after noon. Just got back with a load of coal should be the last load for this year.

I had to check the clocks though they all quit working but they hadn't, it true. *SM* is up before noon


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Hahahaha ozzman bite me.    I musta needed extra beauty sleep.  9 hours did me good.  

It's funny...I got off of here and went to bed.  I was almost asleep when I remembered the guy from the national federation of the blind was coming in the morning to pick up my donations.  You shoulda seen me dragging these 4 huge trashbags full of clothing to my front porch at 1:30am.  These guys said they could come as early as 7am, so I didn't want their trip to be wasted.

Maybe that wore me out and why I slept so long.   :giggle: 

Hahahaha you believe that???


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Ummm...uh huh.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good morning bongers... Im not going to be posting much this weekend, I have clones just starting to root, a brand new hydro system that Ive been lazy with and its not fully assembled.. Oh yeah plus my son starts t-ball this Saturday... Sheesh, I shouldnt have been so lazy LOL..


 

sounds like me with my carbon filter....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys.   It's 1 am and everyone must be in bed already.  Light weights.  

I just had a serious attack of the munchies and made myself some little pizzas on english muffins.  They turned out better then I thought they would.  I love my toaster oven.  

Beer and pizza anyone??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

21f and extremely windy with snow


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:







I wonder if Ozzy has dug out yet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers we have gotten all rain for this big storm, everybody was ready for snow and are now watching the creeks jump out their banks.

:bong::bong::bong::48:

Always remember to enjoy life to it fullet it just to short.

R.I.P Hommer 1919-2010 you were a damn good friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Good morning/afternoon everyone.

ozz, duck, chef- hope you 3 are bundled up and nicely toasty.  

Not much on my agenda besides a brownie or 2.  Daughters having her wild hyper friend sleep over tonight and I need something to help me bear...lol or is that bare?  You know what I mean.  

Cleaning my house, or rather watching everyone work.  I love bribing hubs  :hubba:   and the kids to get stuff done around here.  Quite the dictator.  :giggle: They're all scared of me.  :  

This is so funny- Last night it was just me and my oldest son here.  I asked what he wanted to do and he said play Stratego.  He then said he wanted to have a chugging contest before we begin.  I looked at him like   and he told me to chug a cup of beer while he chugs water.  So I grab a beer from the fridge and he fills his cup then fills mine too, to where its equal.  He keeps saying 1,2,3 go.  This point the brownie is kicking in and all I can do is laugh my butt off.  It took a good 5 minutes of that before we could start....

Well after a few breaks from brain freezes, we finally get it done and I won by a gulp or 2.  

We then play the most cheating game of Stratego ever.  It was fun.

Then Peaches from the Presidents Of The USA came on the radio.  He found it ridiculously funny.  

It was a fun evening with my 12 yr old.

Tonight will be spent with my 10 yr old daughter and her extremely wild and hyper friend.     She's a sweet girl.  Perhaps I'll keep her ADHD patch on all night so she stays somewhat calm.  :laugh: 

Too bad its too cold to go blow some steam at the drive in movies.  That would be perfect, the kids always crash in the car on the way home at 1am.

Whew, I wrote a book, sorry about that.  Wonder how many of you take the time to read the whole thing...:rofl: 

Hang in there ozzman, I know how special he was in your lifetime.  He's in a better place.  May he RIP.


----------



## warfish (Feb 6, 2010)

I finally went out and bought me a bong! 

Got the bong and am ordering a tent on Monday.  So I tell my wife that now I can join the clubs.  She laughs and says "I think you had group envy!  You only bought the bong and tent to join the clubs!"  Who knows, she may be right, hehe  

Anyway, here she is.  It has really thick glass and is nice and heavy.  The coloring is actually a deep burgendy color with a frosted glass.  The design is raised from the frosted area, so it looks pretty nice.  Her first bowl is loaded with my closet grow bud topped with a lil nug of hash I made from the sugar leafs   Needless to say, I'm currently loaded, lol.

Ohh, almost forgot.  I would like number 721 please


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 6, 2010)

looks like a piece of art! nice goin. if i may, what did it set ya back?
and i see the dabuddah right along side.


----------



## warfish (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you $$   It actually only set me back about 40 dollars.  I was surprised as the ones next to it for the same price where scary thin glass and this thing is way thick.  
The Dabuddha was an investment made wisely for change   My lungs love me alot more now, lol.  But with getting closer to harvesting some good genetics out of my garden I wanted to taste some of it old school style, hehe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Great lookimg :bong1: there *warfish* lets break it in right :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks awesome warfish!!  

Hmmm, what's on everyones menus tomorrow ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

*I am getting sooooo nervous about tomorrow.  *

Brownie kicked in nicely as did the irish coffees.. and beer #1.   Time to go soak....I may be around later if any of you are.



Man, you should hear this cool meditation music I am listening to.  A steady rain and distant bells.  I am so very laid back, cool shiz.  

Just missing someone to rub my feet.  :hubba: 

:ciao:

Oh and daughters friend is still awake, keeping my tired girl up- in the tent in the gameroom...LOL.  Atleast they put the guinea pig back in his cage..lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds nice sm..I bought hubby one of those sound machines so every night we listen to rain or waterfalls or waves...its nice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep on BIU :ciao::48:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

def smoke time ozzy...fed the plants..gathered dead leaves..ordered more seeds..fun times. I dont think my bubbler water is getting warm enough form the heating pad I have to buy an aquarium heater tomorrow..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey!!  Brilliant idea...  I should play this for my daughters friend.   :rofl: 

Ok, I've obviously not left yet..it works....hahahahhaha.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

whatever you do dont give her caffiene lol...popcorn before sugar..thats my moto when the kids stay over..hubby likes to pump em full of sugar and send them home to my sibs..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope...she took her patch off at 4pm, her mom said she'd never go to bed if she didnt take it off before then.  

And she has to get her new one on by 8 30 am....

LOL.

This kid is awesome tho- she's like the animal whisperer...it's hard to explain.  She really should become a veterinarian.  Held the pig and kept him completely still while she clipped his nails.  I mean he was like putty in her hand, the dogs as well.   I need to show her Cedric the betta fish...maybe she can get him to swim in circles.  

My poor daughter is a head shorter..  :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

nice tell her I pay 5-10$ a dog for nail clipping lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

*SM* your runaway daughter moving the the flowering room tonight

The pic is bad but here's Rascal and his fav chew toy my hand


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh ozzy I think I have nanners...I am depressed..the plant is about 2 weeks away from done..I guess I should taker her now..its that dang nl lights...her mom hermd on me but way earlier and I realyl stressed her so I thought it was my fault..its the genes..


----------



## painterdude (Feb 7, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha ozzman bite me.    I musta needed extra beauty sleep.  9 hours did me good.
> 
> It's funny...I got off of here and went to bed.  I was almost asleep when I remembered the guy from the national federation of the blind was coming in the morning to pick up my donations.  You shoulda seen me dragging these 4 huge trashbags full of clothing to my front porch at 1:30am.  These guys said they could come as early as 7am, so I didn't want their trip to be wasted.
> 
> MOM.....is this guy blind?  If he is....give him your trash, ha ha...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

PainterDude said:
			
		

> MOM.....is this guy blind? If he is....give him your trash, ha ha...



Your as sick and twisted as me:rofl: thanks P-Dude I needed that:laugh:




> Oh ozzy I think I have nanners...I am depressed..the plant is about 2 weeks away from done..I guess I should taker her now..its that dang nl lights...her mom hermd on me but way earlier and I realyl stressed her so I thought it was my fault..its the genes..



Are you are only 2 weeks away from Actual harvest or estimated harvest? Can you pick the nanners off a couple time a day til then? Or do you have a place to finish it away from your other plants? Lightly mist her 2 or 3 times a day til harvest with water to nuetralize the pollen. Do Not let a fan blow the plant around.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

oz these are nanners right? should I pull the plant?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you get a pic of the nanners on the plant? I can't tell much by that pic


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

I will try they are hard to find..I just noticed it when looking with my microscope..they look like little bananas..that has to be what they are..but they are tiny not swollen at all so I may be able to give her a bit more time..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey all! I'm still here checking in on what everyone has been up too. Looks like most all are doing well. Take care and be safe yall.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

hi buddy...lol bye buddy..have a good one yourself.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Morn BHC 17 degrees and after 2 and a half feet of snow i finally got my internet back! Gonna BIU till i catch up!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2010)

_*Good Super Morning BHC :ciao:*_

21f and cloudy


Hey BuddyLuv:ciao:

Sorry to hear about your friend Ozzy.






Nice bong Warfish.

I checked the list of number and it looks like #721 is not taken.
So that can be your BHC # you can place the number in your sig and/or click on group memberships.

Lets all BIU with our newest member warfish. 1.2..3....:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

:bong: :bong: biu! Welcome to the club warfish!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 7, 2010)

good mornin BHCers, today is moving day for me and the critters.
welcome, WARFISH, #721


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2010)

Ohh fastcash...movin outta state?

I'm moving later today.... Parking myself in front of the TV.

Brrr, freezin..  I need to shower and get dressed...get my house 'company-ready'.     Move furniture around for optimal viewing pleasure, get munchies ready, etc.  All of you are welcome...bring mj to share.  

But dang...I just woke up and not movin very fast...brownie here I come.  :hubba: 

Happy Sunday everyone.

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm there Smom! I'll bring the steaks and some pinapple!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2010)

Bring it!!!  

I also have margarita makins.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 7, 2010)

not out of state, still texas, just 40 miles east. to the....city, oh nooo


----------



## tcbud (Feb 7, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC.....!*

Party here too.....no steaks cept tube steaks.  We really let go and serve hot dogs on this special day.  I call it my Stupid Party, as there will only be two guests...me and the husband.  I get the big hebrew national franks, with itty bitty buns, and will be lighting the BBQ for them.  So lots of dog and a little bun, makes life fun round these parts.  Seems the UNDER Dog is the Dog we are rooting for today.

Quick question for all members, pm me if you like with the answer.....

Has anyone grown any of the Chem lines?  I am looking at that as my seed plants for next season.  Cali Connection Seeds, have seeds for $100/12pack, something called Chem OG has me interested, if I am understanding correctly the Chem lines are more Indica Dom plants.....?

Been eating some nice MJ Cookies the husband has put together for me.  He has made some vodka based "tinture" that he is adding to the cookies.  Next batch, tcbud wants more "tinture" added.  These are nice, but only last about hour or two.  So we gonna "Kick it up a Notch" and add more next time.

Have fun today folks, hope all of you have your lectricity in place....if you dont, I guess you aint reading this.  OOPS forgot those with lap tops and battery packs...and DSL.....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

afternoon  people we will be grilling chicken and sauage and a friends house... I may take a seperate car I have trimming to do still... I hope everyone has a great day! I havent grown those tc I have smoked them tho..


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Chix and the ol sausage eh 2dog...sounds yummy! Tc hamsterlewis is just finishing some chemdog's. Let's Biu 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds good chefy loading my first quick dried nl bowl...such beautiful bud..


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooh tell us how it is, a live smoke report..um ok first hit?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

almost ...when I said that I hadnt finished my other bowl or maui wowi yet.lmao...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

the tatse is awesome..the looks are awesome..my head feels warm and somewhat heavy


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

OOOOOhhhhhh hows the mowie????!!!! I got some coming in the next few days!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

it is very nice...huge thick bud so crystally and smells great even the bong hits taste awesome.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Man i can't wait now! Having a hard time now deciding what to germ next. Got alot to choose from.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

isnt she beautiful?


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks very tasty! Love the red polish too! Traded a buddy of mine a nug of pinapple fer some kush. Not sure what specific strain it is but not too bad. not as good as mine but not bad at all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: Glad this day is over:bong::bong:

Lookin good there *2Dog* & *Chef*

y'll have fun glued to the boob tube


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

:bong: Off the tube and Biu!:bong: back at ya oz!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Hehehe i almost fergot! Wah Waaaah is what were gonna hear


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

She'll see our post and hid in the corner:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hehehe i almost fergot! Wah Waaaah is what were gonna hear


 
:hitchair: 

Hey all.  

Was a fun party regardless of the outcome.  And ozz- where'd u finish?  :giggle:   

Always fun to have folks over when the house is clean.

Here's a few pics of the grub and margarita station..lol.

I smell like guinea pig pee.   

:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys! time to smoke..sm that looks like great food. I ate well. going to water the plants soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

Give those girls a lil extra TLC for me 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

will do dont want any more she he's...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

And a little Green Mojo from me *2Dog*

*SM* it was a good 1 they just laid down


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't wanna talk about it.  :ignore: 

Wide awake now.....how about another margarita...or a chicken wing...or both.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks oz need all the mojo I can get...I will be happy when this grow is complete and I can start with new genes.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

munchie time? soon it will be over here too. the chicken we had was lime cilantro chili flavored soo good. and the sausage was great too. hmm hungry again...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

Ozzy getting ready to Brew, I got 2 new receipes:woohoo: :guitar:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

beer?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

Brew what ozzman?

I've got plenty of munchie food here 2dog, what would you like?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

id like the company...wish I could  scamper over...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

Oat and barley mash to distill Hommer left me his receipes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

That doesnt sound very good ozzman.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds strong!!!  sorry about your loss oz...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

His name was Hommer not Homer and in ten to fifteen days I will have some smooth sippin' whiskey and after I age it a few years, It will beat any store bought


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

If you like whisky...which I do not.    More for you ozzy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotta cut back. chores have pickup for a week or 2. Might not be around as much til I get a schule down.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

u gonna have a red black and gold label?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

I have up to 25 yr old bottled now, that grandpaw, dad or me ran off


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

ozz, have you ever heard of root juice?  I once knew this dude from Laos and he'd make it...got me a serious buzz back in the day...guess it's made from roots...lol.


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Morn BHC! Its 20 degrees and more snow headed our way 2morrow. Passed out early last night....good kush.....and scripts!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Bright sunshine and 8f

Good day to BIU :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 8, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

Fog outside the window now....and that indicates no clouds possible above the clouds.....tax day today, tomorrow may go to see the movie Avatar...or see the dentist about a toothache.... Avatar/toothache.....not a hard choice. 

I sure enjoyed some comercials last night.  I especially liked the Snickers one...very funny, Betty White and Old Abe from Barney Miller....very funny (too bad snickers dosent do me like that :rofl: ).  It is sad  we cant have those kinda quality comercials each day...every day....I would not record as much on the DVR to miss the commercials if they did.  The most confusing was the letterman/oprah/leno I still dont know what they were advertising..yet it was sposed to be the "best" I understand this morning.....Who were they promoting? CBS is where Letterman has his show, I THINK....I dont know..dang.....yes.....I was confused....and am still confused as to what exactly they were advertsing:confused2: ...but it must a cost a bunch with Oprah sitting that close to Letterman.  Doritos guy in the coffin was pretty funny too.  The underware commercials were just darn hard to look at, and were so distracting, that I didnt even catch what the product was....dang...I get to see that running round my home, I sure dont want to see that on TV!

Okay, hope you all had a great Super Sunday....:woohoo: 
glad to hear *Chef* you are getting enough rest....
and.....*SM*, How bout that breeze...were you "feeling" it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers Partly sunny and 32*f I'll take it glad we were miss by the snow. Days half over and yawning already. I looked into the bubbling bowl and saw a nap in my future:bong::bong::bong:

Left a few on the table for you all:bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

tcbud- a few weeks ago there was a Walmart commercial that really cracked up.  These 2 moms are sitting on their sofa and one is telling the other about how much she saved for her kids bday party stuff at the store, including the clown suit for her hubs.  He then walks in, in costume and steps on a toy unicorn and the horn goes into his foot, he starts screaming and scares the kids and they start screaming then run off.

I had to replay that one back quite a few times.  Have you seen it?  I can search for it online if you haven't.  

Oh tcbud!!!!!!  Survivor Thurs.  I am on a Survivor fantasy team and so far I have Tyson picked as my MVP.  Everyone I'm playing against hated him, but I found him and his cockiness wildly entertaining.  :rofl:

hxxp://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/bio/tyson_18/bio.php?season=18

ETA-and JT will always hold a special place in my heart..southern, polite and very cute.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you ever noticed how they don't have real countryboys on Survivor. Or at least someone that know how to hunt food, they all half starve.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

JT was country boy enough for me.  I don't think he'll do very well on this season...its heros vs villans.  JT was too damn nice.  But damn nice lookin tho.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 8, 2010)

mmmmm....
survivor....


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks tc, i hate snow! Smom you can keep the cold weather if ya want to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> mmmmm....
> survivor....


 
Who are you pullin for tc?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed how they don't have real countryboys on Survivor. Or at least someone that know how to hunt food, they all half starve.



Do you mean countryboys or outdoorsmen? *Ozzy*

Anymore if you listen to country music or wear a dang hat, they seem to think they are country. Now an outdoorsmen would know how to catch and harvest food with a dang ball point pin and his girlfriends long hair and all the while having fun doing it.

Hauling water today...No fun with it as cold as it is

Biu in between runs :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 8, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thanks tc, i hate snow! Smom you can keep the cold weather if ya want to.


 
Im with you *Chef....*Snow not good, cept in high elevations where it feeds our lakes and river.

*SM*, I want to see full line up before I commit. Russel changed the game forever IMO.  It will be fun to see if they continue the "imunity" idol.  After last season, I can see them throwing the game for a lupe.

If I was gonna be on survivor, I would practice all my survival skills till I could light a fire blindfolded and eat rats like that girl did last season.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

*BIU BHC :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

tcbud-  full lineup here.  

hxxp://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/bio/?season=8/

Hey ducky!!!  Keepin warm?  I know you're keeping that bong warm.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2010)

I love Survivor. 
I want Russell to win.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Do you mean countryboys or outdoorsmen? *Ozzy*
> 
> Anymore if you listen to country music or wear a dang hat, they seem to think they are country. Now an outdoorsmen would know how to catch and harvest food with a dang ball point pin and his girlfriends long hair and all the while having fun doing it.
> 
> ...


 
True Countryboy not a I listen to Hank,Willie and Waylon and wear cowboy boots that have never seen mud wantabe. But when I think about it, its a good thing cause any countryboy i know would leave about half of the people they get on those shows laying on the ground with a free roundhouse nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

No rednecks for me....gimme a smooth talkin city boy anyday.

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats all city boy are is talk when it come to staying alive if there not a store to buy it, they starve.

P.S guess I have to find someone new to flirt with


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

:giggle:   Nah ozzman...who knows...maybe you can change my opinion.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2010)

I like those Kid Rock cowboy types. I'm bad. 
"Why don't you run off to LA and loose your mind...."


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol Ohc.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: Nah ozzman...who knows...maybe you can change my opinion.


 
just blowing in your ear will do that.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont watch survivor...but I have seen that clown commercial sm!!! it is up there with the yellowpages one where the lady orders a friendly dino for a party and gets the t rex...


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

There's nutin wrong with rednecks!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

:48::48: til we're :stoned: then we'll get serious


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds good to me...got called back to work on thursday...time to smoke and clean...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

Boneless butterflied porkchops coated in seasoned breadcrumbs in the oven..what else to do?  Decisions decisions.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

peel and cook the patotoes and apples


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been really into wild rice lately with peas and mushrooms in it...hmmm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't get any good mushrooms right now the Morells don't grow in the winter and store bought are for the birds


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

Speaking of rice 2dog, I bought the stuff to make this tomorrow night.  Pretty good reviews...

hxxp://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Carrot-Rice/Detail.aspx

I think we'll have mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

:ciao: BHC  time to BIU :bong2::bong2: :bong2: again


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

Ozzy...your on the money again.....Morells are not to far out though!  I can't wait!  Usually start around mothers day up here...but of course depends on the weather.  A good rain and then a nice sunny day in the upper 70's and they'll start popping...I like the early ones best!


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

BHC, took a little nap now i'm up to BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

Ill smoke with you chef!!! smoke my headache away...  good times. maybe a snack later..


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear bout your headache 2dog,,,,told Smom this awhile back. Smoke till your eye's cross. Get up and walk with your eye's closed real fast! The first thing you bump into will make you forget all about your headache  .......or we could just BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

lets just biu........I stepped on a dog bone earlier..so already tried the other one..weenie dog wrestling goin down in the living room...little growls of happiness in the air


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

OOh my favorite is the weenie dog drag races!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

those are cute arent they...weenie dogs can haul butt...we adore ours so soft and sweet...my two girls are looking at me right now..


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Saw footage of one that had a blow out kinda...he was hauling....well..little but and tripped. started doing flips end over end, got up and grabbed a mlikbone like nothing happened. I damn near spit sprite through my nose!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

that sounds cute!.....they are adorable..think you and the wifey will ever have a little doggy? I love mine. carry them around like they are babies..little clothes...


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't torture the little guy. We are talking Beagle when we get back home or where we are gonna settle at.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Nite all :48::48n thru the night:48::48::48:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Don't torture the little guy. We are talking Beagle when we get back home or where we are gonna settle at.


 

It isnt tortue he sits down and still for us to put his little sweater on..it has footballs and looks cool..


night ozzy!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*_Cloudy and cold, but not like yesterday morning, 23f this morning.

It is a 2 for Tuesday BIU session :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

27 degrees and more damn snow on the way...Time to BIU! Mornin all!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

The snow is here and is coming down hard.
Calling for 10"- 14" before it is over


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Feel your pain duck! Were expecting that much.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure be nice once this snow is over though.

At least I will not have to worry about visitors till I plow.
Driveway is 4tenths of a mile and none of my friends will walk it with that much snow:rofl:


Maybe just stay in and BIU all day with ya :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Your lucky!......ducky! Yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep one lucky duck as long as the machines all start up.:rofl:

Should get out and take some pictures for SM, show her what a real snow and cold looks like:rofl: The river is frozen and snow covered and no snowmobiles yet. Maybe I can find some kid to stick their tongue to the flag pole:rofl: and take a picture.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Morning everyone.  

It's cold here and my electric blanket stopped working.  

I'd love to see those pics ducky, I bet its stunningly beautiful where you are.  Glad you don't mind all that snow.  If that happened here, I'd be moving my butt to Hawaii, or maybe Florida, I hear its a little cheaper.    Hahaha.

 :giggle:   Per our paper:

Snow is again in the forecast for the area Wednesday and Thursday, and this system could bring up to 2 inches, forecasters say. 

That pales in comparison to the 2 feet blanketing the nation's capital, but it's nothing to sneeze at for Texans. 

The first possibility of snow is Wednesday night, when there is a 20 to 30 percent chance of rain and light flurries. 

That chance will become a near certainty Thursday, when the forecast calls for an 80 percent chance of snow and 1 to 2 inches of snowfall, said a meteorologist with the National Weather Service.

*Quit yer laughin boys.  *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

> Quit yer laughin boys.



How did you know?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I knew alright.

:giggle: 

Still can't imagine ozzy shopping at Macys.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not sure if the door is big enough to let him in.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL.  Maybe since he smells so good the ladies let him in thru the cargo area.  


Ok ozzman, just pickin on ya.  I'll be nice.  Don't need a spanking with those huge hands of yours.  :giggle: 

I am tired of snacking on leftover food from Sundays party.  May just need to toss it out before I gain 10 pounds.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I love Survivor.
> I want Russell to win.


 
the lil devil won me over too....

It was amazing the more he took over the game, the more I had to admire him, he actually was Ready to Play, the moment he got there.  Many are tossed aside for that reason at the beginnning,they just dont realize it is a GAME and NEEDS to be played every minute.

Good Morning BHC!
I think we are heading to see the Avatar today.  Gonna take my handi wipe debacteria killers for those glasses and wash them twice.  I am tired of staying home.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Survivor fans--  Can you imagine Russell going up against Rupert?  LOL.

We should start a Survivor fantasy game over here.  That would be fun.  What do you ladies think??

Surely hick wouldn't think it was a sport??...


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont know *SM*.....how do you play "fantasy" anything? Never done that before.

Didnt go to the movies, by the time we were thinking of going...I just was too tired...maybe tomorrow.  So I napped and watched a movie on TV instead.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are a Survivor fan and would like to play a fun (free) game, you can join our tribe at this site:

hxxp://www.fantasysurvivor.net/

The game is similar to Fantasy Football. Each week you will login to the website and make your picks. After each show, you will receive points and I will post the top few. To research the players, you can go to this website:

hxxp://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/

Early Pick Bonus Deadline: 2/10/2010 2:00:00 PM
Picks Closed Date/Time: 2/11/2010 6:55:00 PM

First episode: 2-11-10 @ 7PM! 


*Tc and ohc, let me know if you'd like to play.  It would be a lot of fun and I'd happily set up our league.  Let me know as it starts tomorrow.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

I should have been a little clearer Macy's feed and seed store not the Macy's Dept Store that has the parade 

We're getting lucky here and just getting rain. I would rather see the snow, the ground is to wet and the water is just running off, and not soaking in.

TMT :bong::bong::bong::bong::48::48::joint::joint: :ccc:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally quit snowing here:woohoo:

About 8" with about 3" more coming by morning with high winds.:woohoo:

I plugged in the heater to the skidloader I may need it by morning:woohoo:

I think I will just BIU till Spring..:woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

BIU til spring I'm there Duck:bong::bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

I sure hope it comes soon cause that last vape/bong was almost a new life experience:woohoo:

Not sure how many more of those I can handle..Someone answer the phone:woohoo:

That had to be the heaviest hitting bong/vape I have done :woohoo:

Someone answer the phone :woohoo:












:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey *Ozzy* take this thing away from me before I hurt myself:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::woohoo::fly::stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

evening people!! I think hubby gave me his cold...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

bummer 2D


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

*2Dog* Smoke many :bong1: til sleep induced wake repeat til cold is to stoned to stay 

Duck passing:bong1:back Ozzy :bolt: to look at a vap a buddy wants to trade:ciao:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

oh ozzy no more sleep I was up til 230am and didnt get out of bed til 430pm...finally eating some soup and smoking yay...I need to shower and go buy some cold medicine..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it shot of nitequil, shot of soup, shot of 151, bong hit, repeat time ?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

it is soup, cold meds, chronic and steaming hot shower time..


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope ya get to feeling better 2dog!Still 27 degrees and snowing. Can't go anywhere fer awile might as well Bong It Up till it meits!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

*2dog *get well soon

Rain just turned to snow here after about 1hr of ice rain everything ice coated The Plan Stay in and BIU Gotta pot of butter bean in the crock and a porktenderlion to put in the oven and cannabutter cinnimon apples. Biscuts and gravy even Grandpa Jones would be proud


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

*Hahahahahha ducky, I want what you're smoking!!!  LMAO!

Hope ya feel better 2dog, to sleep that long you must really be ill.  

Ozz, cologne from a feed store eh?  Eu de corn?  

Chef- how are you and the wifey?

Anyone know what happened to astro?

BIU everyone, waiting for brownie to hit and just popped open beer #1 *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

Maybe you will get lucky *Ozzy* and it will be a DaBuddha

Started snowing again. We received another 3"

Back to :bongin:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

feeling a bit better went to the store bought like 5 boxes of cold meds... gor some roots on my clones gonna take some pics and maybe plant some tonight! so exciting I may be able to move a couple of my over grown moms into bud if I have new clones to take their place...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry your sick sweet girl hope you feel better soon, bored at work lots of snow & I'm getting tired. Coffee time for me, take care


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be feeling your pain on thursday honey I work the early shift...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao: *

Cloudy and 17f

Seems like the wind has stopped for a bit, will be needing to plow today.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Morn BHC 20 degrees and blizzard round 2 has hit full blown! Daaaaamn! Just got internet back. BIU till it melts. SMom me and the wifey are........cold!  But doing fine, the wifey is already ready to go back to work. Funny thing is we can't leave the house! Hope your feeling better 2dog.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey *duck *the wind didn't stop it got here 24* wind chill 10* no running around barefoot today.

:rant: The vape was a pocket I-vape tasted like plastic a waste of shwag let along putting my ol'homegrown in.


Hey our Feed & Seed is the top store in town carry all the basics including Bride's dress and rental tux and shotguns for those with cold feet. I check the parking lot for ex's and fathers everything I go.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

*SM*, last time I remember Astro posting he was saying the weather was good and considering going for a ride on his bike.  That was a month or so ago.

*2Dog*, I get you on the five Cold meds... I do the same, then I use the one that seems to work best.  I like the Thera Flu ones even if I dont have "the flu".  They seem to clear symptoms up fast and encourage sleep.  I sure hope you are feeling better.

*Ozzy*, I want to come to dinner at your house...sounds like a great day with the stove putting out some sweet aroma's.

*Chef*, arent you glad you have some killer smoke for the duration?  Hope you are able to dig out soon.  So glad to hear the Wife is feeling better.

I heard this morning that Philidelphia is two inches away from an ALL TIME record snow fall.  Can anyone say..... "Day After Tomorrow"?


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Tc wut up! I'm reeeeaaal glad i have my personal! Can't wait fer the new batches to come about!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good choice not to trade for that *Ozzy*

If needed a power converter in your vehicle will work just fine for powering up a DaBuddha.


Still plowing. We had some good size drifts in the driveway and still not done, but I needed a BIU break :bong2::bong2:  here is a :bong1: for the next member that needs a BIU break


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

The "Voices" tell me your "voices" are :cry: they need to get :stoned:

Keep on BIU:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :48: :joint:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

:ciao-dude see you are stoping in to listen to the "voices":48:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

afternoon people!!! sniff sniff lol...time for a bowl!!!! hey there painter..


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

2dog! How's the cold?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

worse today I think...hubby said it would be lmao...course I go back to work tomorrow..hoepfully that goes well. I am going to be pissed if she doesnt really have work for me and is just calling me back to have insurance...hopefully I dont get furloughed right after getting back...we have major security we go through and its a pain...


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

It'll get worse before it gets better....or some hoaky crap like that. Get ol hubby to fix you a hot toddy. you'll perk your toenails up real soon!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Had the hangover from hell today.  Had to even cancell a few appts...whoops.  

Who wants to play fantasy Survivor with us?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry you're still feelin cruddy 2dog.  I agree with TC, I love thera flu...esp the night ones if I am staying home.

And yikes on the cold weather.  

We might get some weather tonight/tomorrow but they arent expecting it to stick around.  Fine by me.


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Um...yeah never got into survivor.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

too cutt throat for me I dont enjoy drama like that I like to relax when I watch tv.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 10, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Um...yeah never got into survivor.


Oh come on Chefy - it's "fantasy" Survivor :hubba:.
It's like LOST - but with a plot .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

TMT BIU BHCers :48::bong::bong2::bong1::bongin:


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Lost:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2010)

:bong2::fly::fly::fly::fly::stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I need a smoke too duckman...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I need a smoke too duckman...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

I need to lay off:bong2::bong2: I'm seeing 2-*2Dog* but it is a great view:stoned::fly:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

awww thanks ozzy...my throat is itchy...I tried tea..vacumed out my grow room and moved some plants into flowering..got some clones planted life is good grow wise..how are your clones? what type are they? do you have your leather chaps on?? :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Good evening folks.  Hit the bongs for me.  I am obstaining tonight.  Kinda overdid it last night and payed the price today.   

Everyone stayin warm?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

warm and stoned..I may have a tiny fever I am sitting in short   sleeve shirt nightgown. I want to go clean the bathroom so I can stop stressing about it...got my gr cleaned so that feels nice..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

2dog, don't overdo it.  Being sick is our bodies way of saying to rest and take things light.  Make hubs go clean the bathroom.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

hubs is playing poker...prob til atleast 1am...just me and the dogs..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, then the bathroom can always wait.   

Use the other one...didn't you clean it the other day?

I'd rather pay someone to clean mine.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I kind of like cleaning....I love watching clean house and how clean is your house... I get a real sense of happiness in a clean area and I am grossing myself out with my cold..  so everyhting seems contaminated to me..and he wants kisses goodbye I told him thats what got me into this in the first place... the bathroom may have to wait and I may call my manager tom and say work has to wait my blood sugar was over 500 tonight and it hasnt been that high in a long time..it's coming down.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

I like a clean room also.  Things were very nice for the Super Bowl party.  I am doing my best to keep it up but dang, in a house with 5 people, 4 of which don't pick up after themselves, it nearly feels defeating!!  I'm trying tho...and luring the kids with bigger allowances.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

it is true what they say on the tv shows..less stuff means less to clean...harder to say than do. I have so much clothes and shoes but dangit most of em fit lol....... and they arent outdated..or I wear to do house work..been trying to throw more out..and de clutter. with 5 dogs it never feels pristine in this hosue even after I shampoo the carpets..course this house is old built in 1949...I really want to replace the windows..I clean them and they still look awful..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

I clean windows maybe once a year.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

mine get moldy...they suck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Yikes, how??  Are they the original windows???

We have a few that sometimes get condensation between the panes.  We need to replace a few too....but they are serving their purpose good enough.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

its along the edges and bottoms..I need some double pane windows..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats what ours are...or maybe even tripple paned...my son threw a rock and busted the window a few yrs ago..put a piece of plexiglass over the breakage- works like a charm since nothing ever broke on the inside.

Our house was built in the 70s and its very obvious.  You should see the hideous wallpaper in the master bath.  Been here 10 yrs and haven't replaced it yet.  Probably will come back in style before hubs ever gets around to it.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

I ripped down the wallpaper the week I moved in...then repainted it. I couldnt take it biege and orange and peach sea shells...ugggggggggg


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Ours are some sort of semetrical shapes in tan, brown and a weird shade of dark blue.  :giggle: 

One of the shapes reminds me of a concert venue I went to back in the day so I am kinda partial to that one...lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

the wall paper was so old it peeled right off..my mom couldnt believe it when I told her the bottle of remover nevet got used...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> the wall paper was so old it peeled right off..my mom couldnt believe it when I told her the bottle of remover nevet got used...


 
:rofl: 

Maybe you should send me the remover..lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

seriously...I think I put it out at a yardsale lol......


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


25f and cloudy and done plowing my driveway


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

Good morning BHCers stay warm and get high today life feels better that way


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Morn BHC! Looks like the snow is away fer a bit. Finally got my inet back solid! 35 degrees and bong rippin all day!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok duck, ozzman and chefy- what did I tell you boys about keeping your snow to yourself hmmmmm?  Just lile a man to never listen.    Look what I found when I woke up this morning...and it's still coming down.  

Take it back!!!

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

:confused2: that's just a lite coating the streets are still wet. bet the schools closed any way yuo Texasan can't drive on clear roads let alone those with a little white stuff


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope, schools are open.   Atleast in city.  

I bet it's torture for them too since its happens so infrequently andis not usually as deep.   It's still coming down.  Not gonna stop til a bit after midnight per the weatherman.

No worries on the roads here yet until tonight when the slush freezes over.  

But still ozman take the darn stuff back and keep it!!!  Better for y'all to deal with it.  :rant:


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha!!  This thread is still alive!   :holysheep: 

How's it going folks?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi AB!!!  So glad to see you around these parts.    Thanks for the pm.


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Smom we just got through with that! AB ....Bongin today?


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 11, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> AB ....Bongin today?


 
In about 6 hours...After work..


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn! ....I'll rip a few fer ya till ya get to the house! Here's one fer ya!:bong:


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL!  Thanks man. :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Hahaha, gotta get out in the lovely weather to go help with class valentine parties.  Joy!!  Gonna go dig my car out...oh and get this- earlier I went outside to smoke in my warm coat.  Just put it on again to get ready to leave and it still REEKS!  Guess I'll layer up with a few sweaters.  :rofl:   And I hope I don't slip and break a leg or something.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 11, 2010)

> the wall paper was so old it peeled right off..my mom couldnt believe it when I told her the bottle of remover nevet got used...



*SM*, I had some wall paper in my bathroom too, got it wet and it came right off...was way cool, a lot easier than what I was led to believe.

BIU folks tcbud is not gonna be here for a few days...have fun and be nice to each other.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

*TC* you have a safe one and we'll keep you in thought and prayers for a speedy return to us. 

BIU til your eyes cross :bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Be safe TC we'll see ya when ya get back!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

tc we will be thining of you and sending good thoughts!!!! tough lady!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Our stoner Snowlady.  :giggle: 

It's still coming down out there.  Big fluffy flakes.

You're in my thoughts tcbud.  xxoo.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

hotty snowlady nice~


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Our stoner Snowlady.  :giggle:
> 
> It's still coming down out there.  Big fluffy flakes.
> 
> You're in my thoughts tcbud.  xxoo.




Is that you SmokinMom...:stoned:



Have a safe and fun trip tc :ciao:





BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

Nay *Duck* it's to tall


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

:spit: yeah oz i think the snowman's. excuse me, snowwoman's got a full 2 inches on her!:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Nay *Duck* it's to tall






:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi pdude...

Duck, ozz and chef. ... U all can kiss my you- know- what!!

Been without power for nearly 2 hrs... Ohh it's just come on let's hope it sticks... It's been tryin.. A big tease.. Atleast we have a gas hot water heater!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

evening people!  time for a bowl. hubby said I havent fed him enough today so I made pb & j's lol....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

My kid of sandwich 2 dog!!

Power's back on.  

"By 9 p.m. Thursday, a record 9.4 inches of snow had fallen, smashing the area&#8217;s previous record for one calendar day of 7.8 inches, set in 1917 and matched in 1964. "

&#8220;This has been an absolute amazing event,&#8221; said Jesse Moore, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service. "

*Schools are now closed ozzman, but doesn't effect us..our school district was already closed anyways for a teacher in service day.*  My kids feel a little ripped off that they didn't get to actually miss a day due to weather.  

*Its still coming down out there!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

evening sm...sunny here right now high of 64...if it was warmer at night I would be growing outside really soon.. this cold is the best diet plan ever I cant smell or taste anything..I have to make that turkey tomorrow..got my white wine for the baste...gonna make taters and salad and corn with it..maybe biscuits hubby is used to better cooking...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ohhh 2dog, I am coming for dinner.  

Your weather is typical for here.  Dunno whats happening.    I hate it!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

:shocked: *SmokinMom* with a 3 day work weed

Started veg seeds today and checked cloned :woohoo:1 misty rooted


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ohhh misty moonshine huh?  Excellent.  I hope you take pics.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

I have misty seeds...I want to grow them and watch the movie play misty for me..one of my fav's...I want the house in the movie!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

I grew misty in 07.  You can hunt down my journal if ya like..probably on page 200 by now..lolol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

*2Dog* my Misty is Misty x Blue Moonshine I have bluemoonshine seeds ordered to do a little backcrossing and see f I can lock down the strain figure it will take a coulpe yrs but I ain't got nothing better to do.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a go to attitude ozzy~ I dont have the breeding itch yet..did you like it sm?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

A few night shots.

Brrrrr!!!

(no laughing boys )


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

wow that is a trip...

one year we got hail in june...that was a trip as well...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

A few years ago we had snow on Easter!!!!  So much for the outdoor egg hunts for the kids.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

easter snow.? I thought texas just had droughts floods and tornados?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Hail is common here with those freaky spring storms we tend to get.

One year everyone within a 50 mile radious needed new roofs.  It was so weird hearing thunk...shew shew shew as they rolled off the roof.  Our cars were on the driveway and had zero damage!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> easter snow.? I thought texas just had droughts floods and tornados?


 
Yes usually.  Texas is just freaky!!  Dunno whats up.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

family guy is on stewie is hilarious...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Never got into that one..not big on cartoons.  But I LOVE King Of The Hill.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

I love king and simpsons..I think family guy and cleveland show are funny..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Goodnight 2dog.  It's 2:15 am, I should think about going to bed.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

night dear its only 1215 here  I am behind all you guys!


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Morn BHC! 27 degrees and things are melting and i'n a bonging!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


23f and guess what?..........Thats right it is snowing again. At least it is not windy.


Clean the :bong1: and lets get ready for the weekend :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2010)

I just heard the wildest thing on the morning news....
Snow is expected in the FL Panhandle tomorrow so according to the news peeps here - "every" state in the union will have some snow somewhere on the ground tomorrow - wild. I never knew it snowed in Hawaii but apparently it does. 

We are having a "snow day" in this city. The freeways are _empty _. Sooooo happy to have some mighty decent smoke I grew myself - perfect day to savor ....... ALL thanks to MP and the kind experienced growers here 
 .
:bong:

A shot of the snowy creek down the road.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

Good morning BHCers stay warm Hope you are able to enjoy youu daze


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

congrats on the homegrown ohc...hope everyone is warm. time for a bowl..turkey is in the oven.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Power been out about ten hrs again like about 250.000 in the area... No hotels even if we wanted.. Major sporting event here this weekend... Shiver shiver....

Can't reply to any pms for some reason... Boooooo.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

sunny here I guess I should feel blessed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Bite me 2 dog.... Lol.  Ok better save my battery.. Who knows when power will b back on.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

if it makes you feel better I sound like a donkey with a cold...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

:rofl: donkey with a cold and a snow woman wanting warmer weather :laugh: Great punch line now to write to joke but first a toke:bong2::bong2::bong2::48:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

well ozzy glad I made you laugh....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 12, 2010)

hey MOM....morning news says, 'Twelve inches of snow in Dallas Texas'....and a shortage of snowplows.....hmmmmmm....I really never was crazy about snow....that's why I left Wisconsin....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Lookie!  Power for now....its iffy so I am not gonna get too used to it.  A friend of mine would love to have me and my daughter stay at her warm house tonight, she said she'd love a girl party...if I brought the margarita fixins..lol.

  Woohoo heat!  I should shower now so I can atleast get my hair blowdried.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hey MOM....morning news says, 'Twelve inches of snow in Dallas Texas'....and a shortage of snowplows.....hmmmmmm....I really never was crazy about snow....that's why I left Wisconsin....


 
Thanks pdude.

I realize 12 1/2 inches of snow isn't much of a big deal to some, but its huge for us.  We broke several state records yesterday.  I posted pics in a few threads yesterday, scroll back if ya like.

Its cute driving around and seeing all those snowman.  The only snowwoman Ive seen is ours though, ha ha ha.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

sm you raised your kids right~ lol...I took a hat, carrot and coal to make snowmans when we took the kids to the snow and no one wanted to do it... I even had a pipe and some smoke to stuff in it...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

girl i would be running to that shower...my hair is long and takes forever to dry without the dryer...I freeze.. I keep taking cleaning breaks to post..I need to vacume and mop then I will be done..oh nope one load of laundry to put away and some smoke stuff has to be hidden...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2010)

:ciao:BHC When does the Friday night Practice start? :bolt::bong2:



*2Dog* Do you do anything besides clean your house?

*P-dude* high

*Ozzy* The poet? Hard to imagine a 6'7" poet, besides the one one the priceline commercial.

*SmokinMom* I see your snowwomen living in cyber world for a long time. I need a pic.


Well back to the garden :bolt::bong2:


Here 2Dog :bong1: ...........take a break


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

ducky my house is always dirty...my niece is supossed to be here..shes here! and she can read so I have to get off this site! later guys!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi DUCKie poo....hope life is good

MOM....I never told you how much I love your snow woman....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahahaha she loves you too pdude.   

I think its safe to assume the power is going to stay on.  It's now reported that 207,000 households are without power.   I hope those folks are able to find warmth somehow.  

Brownie time.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

:48::48: time for a late night BIU session :bong2::bongin::bong::bong2::bongin::bong:

:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hi DUCKie poo....hope life is good
> 
> MOM....I never told you how much I love your snow woman....


 
Hahaha yes you have..lol.  Maybe I'll post a pic of her on your art thread.

She lost her head earlier so I got my glasses back.   :giggle: 

Well folks, I am out...hot meditating soak then the bed for me.  See y'alls tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 14f


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Morn Duck and BHC! Got the wifey out last night! First time since the surgery, we went fer sishi and apple martini's! Got a bit tipsy and the wifey got a bit full. Figured i'd lay down fer a bit and get on the comp.........Morn all it's 26 degrees and it's melting...melting!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice to hear that things are getting back to normal *chef* Nothing like a nice evening out with the wife.....I also had fish but it was cooked Lake Erie Perch.


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Gotta love the fried! Went bait style it was her first time, she loved it! Opps hear her calling now.bbl!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning BHCers Cloudy and 21f with flurries

Have a great weekend:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

having one so far :bong2:

How about you? :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

So far so good little fresh snow on the ground to fill the bong with.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes we too have an additional dusting to go with the 14".
Nice and sunny thou

Unfortunately I have to face the world of wally and get some dog food
May take a tour of the ice fishing hot-spots to see whats biting too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

*Duck*You better do a couple extra :bong: to get ready to face those idiots at wally. If I have to go there I go at 2 or 3 am less people but alot weirder :huh: guess that why I fit in

Setting on the table waiting for you'll when you get here:bong::bong1::bongin::bong2::48::ccc::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Ozzy..now to get going 


wally closes at 9 pm here and opens at 7 am.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi guys.   

Haven't been up for long.  

My fam is leaving me for a bit to go to a party.  Looking forward to a quiet house.  I've had enough of everyone for a while.

My bong will be dusted off, packed and getting reaquianted with its owner.  

This dang snow needs to melt and go away.  Beat it snow!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

Time for *SM* to BIU for a change or are you having a brownie with your :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

My posts arent all going thru.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2010)

***?  My posts arent posting...i may have a bug..hmmm.


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Wut up BHC! Gonna rip a bong and ...not sing a song, but hold the hit real long, and beat my chest like king kong......um....BIU!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 13, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahaha yes you have..lol.  Maybe I'll post a pic of her on your art thread.
> 
> She lost her head earlier so I got my glasses back.   :giggle:
> 
> Well folks, I am out...hot meditating soak then the bed for me.  See y'alls tomorrow.



Do that MOM.....the TV was showing some UGLY snow people, couldn't tell their gender



We don't have any snow  We don't have any slush  We don't have any sleet  But, we have wind and rain, seems we always have wind and rain....oh, and we have killer fog too


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


Cloudy and 26f

Have a great day :bongin: BHC :ciao:


----------



## bigb (Feb 14, 2010)

hey everyone goodmorning, its been about 5 months since ive been on here so i thought id drop in and say whats up than get to my morning session


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day BHCers :48: with all your loved ones 
eace: & :heart: xxoo to all


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy heart day MP! Afternoon BHC! 41 and melting here!....Till 2morrow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

*Happy V-D Day Ladies*





Just changed out the facets in my bath..Looks pretty darn nice if I say so may self.plus the old ones were leaking and about from the 60's



BIU some more BHC cause the day is not finished yet:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy valentines day everyone! trimming and watching the olympics..                       hubby made us some kief (shake shake shake) and times are very good! ducky I lvoe new faucets..I am such a sucker for home improvement shows..nothing I love better than a home makeover...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

bubble bubble........whoa nelly :fly::fly:


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Al is my favorite..oops you mean real home improvement!  Wut up BHC?!!!! Bongin the night away!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Valentines everyone.

I booked myself a full body massage for today- I was given a gift certificate at Xmas.

I think I'll go unwind in a hot tub.  May or may not check back in til tomorrow.

Nite all.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2010)

BIU :bong2::BIU :bong2: BIU :bong2:

I think I need one of those *SMokinMom* 


1..2...3...BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2010)

:bongin::bongin::bongin: :48::48::48:

*SmokinMom* hope you get a free happy ending:aok:


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Smom hope ya didn't ferget the brownie! What up BHC?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 14f.


:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Morn BHC! 32 and still melting. Have a bongin day!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning, how is everyone?  

Sunny and getting a tad warmer outside- its 34....all snow is melted except for the big snowballs that were once my snowlady.  

Its Friday!!!  Hahahahahha.  Glad everyones back at work/school.  They were driving me crazy.  LOL.

BIU!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

High SmokinMom :ciao::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey ducky.  

Oh and get this---

The fam is all going camping this weekend..well except for the 5yr old.
He's used to odd smells from mommy..lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like a BIU weekend for SM with her :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Sure is.  

I just found out that someone I know is a secret pothead.  She'll be coming over.  :giggle: 

Whats on your agenda today duck?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning BHCers 32f and rain sleet and snow all trying to fall.

How's *duck and SM* this morning?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I am doin ok..munching on some blueberry pancakes and sausage links.

How are you ozzman?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

I just broke my vape bong


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Tired and lazy and babying the pup, he was under mom's lift chair asleep yesterday and got hurt when she sat down. Waiting for the Vet to call so I can take him in. I think his hip is out of place from him trying to gt out before she could run the chair back up. He won't put no weight on it. So have to have xrays done.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Duck how did you do that?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

What a bummer Ozzy

Hope the little guy gets well soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh no, I hope Rascal will be ok!!!

We once had to get Bruno an artifical hip joint after he got run over.  When he healed he was just fine, didn't even have a limp.    (he was a cat)

Sorry about the bong pc..be more careful next time.   

Breakfast is done, cleanup is done...time to shower and dress I guess....lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Duck how did you do that?



Backhanded it off the table moving stuff around...I almost caught it but almost does not count..If _meds_ was around it could most likely be fixed. It broke right where they weld the glass on glass attachment to the bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

What happened to meds?  He just kind of up and left.  They really should take his banner down if he isnt around these parts anymore...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

He was over at BB but I have not seen him lately, but there again....I am not there often.

I do not think it is his company *SM* but a friends of his, and if it is paid for why take it down....besides that I cannot get it to work right:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember about art posting he sent in something and it never got sent back.  If the business is shoddy then I would be concerned.  But if he makes good, then no worries.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Duck that is a bummer. I remember meds saying something about getting burnt bad. Then he disappeared.

SM when the spa time?


----------



## astrobud (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys, i was in the hood and thought id stop by and say high. everything is cool here,i  had to sort out some issues at work but all is cool now. sm i love the evil snowman pic, we had about 6 inchs of snow from the storm that gave you 9, crazy winter. hey duck try some jb weld, if its not going to get hot it should be fine. i broke the side out of a glass bowl and used a little to glue the peice back on with no taste problems.sorry to hear about the pooch ozzy i hope all is well with that. anyhoo yall have a great day and pass the tray around  (red berry cherry):hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Astro!!!   Good to see you, been wondering how ya are.  We ended up getting 12 1/2 inches before it was over.  A blizzard for us...ha ha.

ozz- it was yesterday.  Treated myself for Valentines.    The gift card was burning a hole in my wallet.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

:bong2::bong2::bong::48::48:


:ciao: astro glad all is well

:confused2: Of all the EDIT(********) words why does "WORK" get thru? It is the dirtiest word there is.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahaha work is a dirty word for sure...but someones gotta do it.  Wish I was...  Well a 2nd shift job anyways..

ETA- one last pic of that white mess that's no longer.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151936&d=1266264123


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

afternoon everyone...ozzy I am sorry about rascal keep us posted if he is ok..poor baby.. going back to work tomorrow..bright and early..I have more trimming to do and need to clean the kitchen stat...having a bite to eat first...time for a bowl!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

*Ozzy* Do you mean like physically burnt bad?

If he hurt himself I hope he gets well soon.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

ducky you going to order a new bong?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

I will get a new one eventually. That is the first bong I have broke in 15+ years. I have two more glass bongs but that was my favorite for using with my vape


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Well hopefully you can get her fixed duck.  

Ive had a roast in the crockpot all day long.  I just went to add the potatoes and carrots and noticed its the toughest roast Ive ever seen.     Guess I'll try and shred it up and serve on buns with bbq sauce.     My roasts are always nice and tender.  

Ohhh my worries... 

This brownie needs to kick in...so I'll get the munchies and eat that thing.  :giggle: 

BIU!

And 2dog- if its just you and the hubs, how does your house get dirty?     Mine used to be nearly spotless until we brought the rugrats home..lol.

ozz, is pup ok?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

sm it gets dirty...quickly..you would be amazed...course I have 5 dogs and we smoke inside..not ciggs but the ash gets on everything requiring lots of dusting..the kitchen gets dirty quick because we cook all my appliances are white...we go through a lot of laundry because I have the couchs covered with sheets and blankets..plus I change the bed twice a week..lots of chores to do..I need to get the dog doo up....I have so many weeds in the yard it is awful...plus I have more trim to do..if my parents came over right now they would be discusted..I need to mop...the grow room is clean tho


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

2dog, are you OCD?  

Just pickin.  Wish I had your energy.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

nto really I mean yes with germs..but my bed isnt made...my parenst really would freak at this house' state...really it is not spik and span...my moms house is much cleaner..


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

....mom?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 2dog, are you OCD?
> 
> Just pickin.  Wish I had your energy.



or maybe just a bit mysophobia? :rofl:

or maybe just younger and more energetic 

or...or....maybe just not as stoned as I am right now:rofl:



BIU BHC and you to 2Dog like mcd's u deserve a break today :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

got my trimming done found a bit of mold so I have to go over the room really well tonight and view the buds...not so worried with the sativas but the indicas and kush'...  duckman I get my breaks in lol...I have to wake up at 430 tom for work ...least I get out of there early tho at 230 pm..plus like hubby says the extra money is nice...I worry abotu my grow when I am gone but the big lights are off...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Ozzy* Do you mean like physically burnt bad?
> 
> If he hurt himself I hope he gets well soon.
> 
> ...


 
That's what I remember reading he physically burnt his self and was not able to woek for a while

*2Dog* watch *SM *she's looking for a new house cleaner


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I use to do my sisters...she is ocd and wont let my mom do her laundry because she doesnt do it "right" lol...being a nurse she doesnt want her clothes mixed with her families..now I am too busy to help her out and her kids are bigger and can do their own chores..


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

You can come over and tidy up the grow room....i have a good payment in mind   Whiteberry anyone?


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Um....did i fart? Second time i posted and everyone logged off.....maybe i'll go shower!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahahaha chef.

I am the only one on now...olympics keep me busy during prime time.

Brownie time...wash it down with a Corona and lime.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

evening council...1130 pm here....i have a slight tummy ache....eh....and its snowing...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

spaceface said:
			
		

> evening council...1130 pm here....i have a slight tummy ache....eh....and its snowing...



Me too.  Raided my valentine chocolates.  Luckily our snow is almost all melted.  

BIU


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bongin: 

:48::48::48::48::48:

Hope your all getting:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

I am, I am.



Hows Rascal?


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

Well hey all! How's rascal oz? Good thoughts be with him!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

He's still not putting any weight on his leg but he still want to play and chew on my hand


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

Good boy! Give him time and your special tlc and he'll be jumping on ya soon!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

ozz, what did the dr say?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi chefy!!  How are you and the Mrs recovering these days?


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, good....like old farts do everything.....slow!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahahaha, ummm if you think you're an old fart what does that make me?  A fossil?  



:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

*SM* your more like fossel fuel

Got to have him there in morning at 8am, Weathergoffball saying we'll get 3+inches tonight so I bet they will be late in getting there but Rascal and me will be ther on time. I just don't like the way he holds it up


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say your old Smom.......didn't you tell me you told moses he had nice sandals?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

:rant: got up and went to vet wait til 10 pm and the vet finally got there to tell me I had to either leave Rascal or comee back tomorrow. I'll take him back tomorrow and see whats wrong.

BIU :bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man ozz, but I guess its good that its not an urgent thing?  

I woke at 12:30 pm today.  Damn, it keeps getting later and later.  Yikes, whatever shall I do?  Maybe move to Cali and I'll be semi on schedule..lmfao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope it not to bad but he still will not put much weight on it. The x-ray tec could not make it in I even offered to go get her and take her back home but her kids were home there was no school today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor pup.  

You sure are out in the boonies ozzman.


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

afternoon BHC and MP! Wow what did i miss? Just now able to log on. BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya snooze ya lose chefy.  

Just kiddin...didnt miss much.

Wheres ducky today?  Cat got his bill?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 16, 2010)

poor puppy they could have atleast given him something for pain...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

*2Dog* the vet gave him Rimadyl for pain and said he probly go to sleep. Ya right he wide open throttle right now


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 16, 2010)

good...glad he isnt in pain but now you have to make sure he doesnt over do it...tough being a parent eh ozzy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

I getting in the right frame of mind:stoned: to transplant my clones, so he getting ready to go with bro over moms. Most likely he'll sleep over there for them


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2010)

High BHC :ciao:


*SmokinMom *I could not get on this morning, then went to lunch then went snowmobiling just got home and now I am gong BIU cause I got to get up early because my muffler fell off the truck.

*Ozzy* Bummer on the vet, I hope  the pup can get in soon.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2010)

my favorite 3 words _paid,posted,sent_ :woohoo:

oh and of course biu bhc:bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, ummm if you think you're an old fart what does that make me?  A fossil?
> 
> MOM you said 'fart'......not flatulence.....way cool babe.....OK, what's the mouth made out of?
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

:ciao-Dude hope everythings good on your homefront.:48:

To that loaded bowl apply a blaze
Inhale, exhale til your in a daze
Set back and watch the world go by in a haze
Getting stoned should be a normal phaze

:48::48::bongin::bongin::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

25f with about 3" of new snow.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 17, 2010)

morning everyone off to work soon...I dont know how people with snow do it I am cold and its 46 degrees out lol..got to convince my manager to move my seat since she put me right next to the smoke break door and I hate the smell of ciggs..plus they tighten my chest up..I need to move lets hope she can deel with not having me right by her desk...god.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow 2Dog you have smoke break rooms? Here the smokers have to go outside to smoke their cigs.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah its outside but the door is right by our unit...its a courtyard type set up the building is huge like 17 football fields so they have these break areas in and outside..


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

Morn BHC! Did sushi and apple martini's last night! Biu with a touch of hangober this morn. Oz i hope rascal is doing better! 2dog when you get this........put the gun down! They are verry sorry   Hey duck and ol wom.....er, i mean Smom.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

Where is *SmokinMom*?

I am ready to do one of her do-over/start/over days

Maybe a few of these :bong1f AI will help.

:bong2::bong2::bong2: packed ready and loaded for the next do/over start/over candidate :bong1::bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks *Duck* I needed that :bong::bong::bong:

Rascal has a fractured bone and just has to take pain pill for a few day til he starts walking on it.. He decided he didn't like the people at the vet's office. They put him to sleep to xray and when he woke up, anyone who got to nea the cage he was in got the growl and nip if they got to close.


:confused2: Does taking a nap equal a start over for the day if so see you when I wake up:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

> Does taking a nap equal a start over for the day if so see you when I wake up



Only if after waking, you have a different attitude.

I am gonna try one of them myself.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 17, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

*Ozzy, sure hope Raskel is doing better today.  I was sorry to read here that he broke his leg. *

*We got back a day early, the husband got mixed up as to what day it was.  I guess being straight has it's up side, I knew what day it was at least.  I missed my recliner, so....I didnt put him straight on that.  We did try fishing clear lake, but this year the fishing was not as good from the shore.  I think the lack of rain last year made the spawn season come earlier than this year.  The fish were bitting, but you needed a boat to get to them.  We spent one night there and headed up to the coast, staying at a couple of my fave spots, (see the photo thread for pics)  So....maybe Shasta lake tomorrow to catch a few bass.  I have this list, you see, it says I want to catch one more bass before the 22nd.  So, weather permitting, we may head to the lake tomorrow and try to offer some minnows to the fishing gods. *
*
Smoke it up if you got em folks and let the day be a good one. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

Hahaha, here I am.  To bed at 3 something AM, up around noon.    My hours keep getting more and more screwed up.  

Sorry the day started off crappy duck.   I grant you a do-over.  BIU!!

ozz- glad its nothing serious and he'll come around soon.  But damn, he's grumpy...lol.

Morning chef.  I'm older and wiser.    Tad hungover here too.  I kept losing beers only to open new ones.  Found the original opened one and finished those off too..lololol.

I see tcbud- morning tc.  How was the trip?

2dog, did ya get moved yet?  I hate the smell of cigs as well.  Kinda funny since I used to be a 2 pk a day smoker, but I quit nearly 13 yrs ago.

pdude, like those brazil nuts?  Ha ha.  It was all I could find in the house.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

Bucket list there eh tcbud?  Go catch that bass, but I see a lot more bass fishin in your future lady.  

Everyone but the 5 yr old will be camping this weekend.  You know what that means.    Smoking inside...bringing bong with me to the tub, etc etc..and lots of veggeing out.


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

TC bud!!!! I love pan fried bass! Smom.....Party it up! Bong in a bath...what a concept!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

OZZY....Rascal sounds like he'll survive this experience, and it's probably fun growling at the Vets office....he must hate those guys

tc....lots of luck fishing, not my cup of tea though, would rather stay home and just cruise with the cats and dog

MOM.....your nuts sure fooled me

Sunny without wind today.....maybe a walk on the beach?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

pdude-

It's beautiful here today.  Sunny and warm..the high in the upper 50s.  I think instead of driving up to the school I'll walk.  Kids will be pissed that they have to walk home carrying their heavy backpacks..lol.  Hope my oldest doesnt have his cello.  :giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

MOM

buy him a Cello Cart, I think Walmart has them on sale....... he he .. or a Big Red Rider Wagon.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

:bong2::bong2::bong2:Waking and Baking getting a second start on the day


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

me too Ozzy ..got a new set of hoses for my torch,old ones were leaking, and I have cut what is left of my exhaust of my truck off. Now for tomorrow when the mufflers comes in I can finish with the new hangers and clamps and I will have a real race truck:rofl:

But there again....BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MOM
> 
> buy him a Cello Cart, I think Walmart has them on sale....... he he .. or a Big Red Rider Wagon.....



Hahaha, I'm sure he'd just love that.  .  We did walk home from school and luckily he didn't have the cello.  

I'll bake with ya ozzman...

Its funny.. last night after eating a brownie I decided to dust off my pipe and take a few hits.  I hardly ever smoke these days.  I missed it as the high is a little different.  I'll keep that thing dusted off from now on.  

Does anyone remember a few months ago when I met a local lady from my seizure board for lunch?  We had a great time and had lots of things in common.  Found out on the board recently that she's a closet pothead..lol.  She's coming over Fri night.  She said she'll teach me to roll if I want.  

Cannot wait til my fam leaves late Fri afternoon.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

We already know how you _roll_ SmokinMom :laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

If I was your ol'age *SM* and couldn't roll a doobie I'd hang my head in shame


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> We already know how you _roll_ SmokinMom :laugh:



:rofl:

And ozzman- I am lacking a little in my dexterity skills.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

:confused2: Why is it that I see Hick smacking me up side the head with a BANNED for the comeback I want to give you *SM*:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

Lmfao

Behave ozzman, and get that head outta the gutter.  

Apolo tonight.  :hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 18, 2010)

OZZY....you must be a NCIS fan...or is it NCSI....?....anyways, I love the GOTH lab tech, but can't think of her name....and I love the old tiny short boss-lady on NCIS Los Angeles....she makes me think dirty thoughts that are very much 'hick slappers'


----------



## astrobud (Feb 18, 2010)

morn all, i think her name is abby there pee-dude


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

32f and a bright and sunny sunrise


I think you are right astrobud



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

morning everyone off to work...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Work is over-rated:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Wish I had a job to go to.  Maybe then I could get on a semi-normal schedule.     
Look guys I'm awake.  Still in bed and I think I'll go back to sleep.  Ha!!  I think that may be my problem right there ha ha

biu folks.  I'll be back after a bit.


have great daze.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

It does help tremendously if you get out of bed when you wake up.:rofl:

Don't spill the :bong1: in the bed:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Well normally I do.  But don't want to when I didn't go to bed til 2am or something.  I am one of those who requires atleast 9 hrs sleep to fully function.  Ugh sucks being a nite owl in that regard..lol.

I am gonna practice rolling today.  Wish me luck.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck



Just seen something for the first time....A driver stopped on a 4 lane 65 mph interstate to allow a vehicle to merge on to the highway...There were only 3 cars within a mile :rofl:


I think they should of either BIU first or stepped away from the bar a little sooner


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Astro her name is abby. There's dinozzo, mgee, ziva, jenny the director, ducky, gibbs, and palmer, ducky's asst. and the lady in ncis la real name is linda hunt. She was great in silverado. Biu!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi BHCers hope your day has started with a blaze :bong2::bong2:

*SM* I know the job for you Matress and pillow tester

*P-Dude* I don't watch cop show for that matter I don't watch much TV News and hunting n fishing shows about all I watch.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohhh mattress and pillow tester would be perfect!!

Uggg I was just having a wild dream when I was woken by the phone.   Greer.

Biu everyone... I sure am.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Smom you need to go to duncan hines and tell them ...have i got a brownie fer you!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

chef you mean SmokinMom is not Betty Crocker?


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Um...ooops!......how bout .......duncan crocker!?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

ahhh the best of both worlds.. Where is the brownie maker anyways?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Probly making love to her :bong1: in the middle of the bed. Wonder if she makes it sleep in the wet spot:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

No reply for that last one ozz...

Is it possible to get too much sleep?  My head hurts and nearly feels like I'm hung over.  Feelin like total crap.

BIU, someone hit it for me...taking a break til I feel better.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes to much sleep is bad for you. Get up and get some fresh air, it will do you good, hasn't your Mother ever told you this?:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL duck...

I am wondering if I've been sleeping so much because I am catching a bug...wishful thinking..lol.

Watching TV duck?  The singing lady was funny..she sings worse then I do.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Got the tv on but doing much watching, I have USA and NBC on:aok:

Still working on truck..I am slow today:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Bet I'm slower.

Was supposed to get to the post office today.  Ahh my fav place in the world.  Maybe I'll brave it tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes tomorrow would be better. The way people are today it might just be better to have stayed in bed.

Seems like any more you could give a million dollars away to 100 people and one of them would complain that theirs is not as new as the next persons.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Hahaha probably so duck.

I am about to pop a bunch of ibuprofin and decide if we want tacos or hamburgers tonight.  If they choose burgers then I gotta get ketchup, pickles and buns from the store.  We already have taco makins.

Outta dental floss too..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Tacos sound excellent SM :aok:

I will be over in 36 hours or whenever I get there, to eat:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL c'mon duck...tacos and brownies for dessert.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

TTaaaaacooos!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

Tacos it is then!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

I am flapping my wings as fast as I can:bolt:


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't forget the sour kush.....opps er i meant cream!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

hi everyone time for a bowl or 5 lol...with some nice hash on it. blue dream is sooo dreamy...


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

2DOG! How was the ol salt grinder? Better make it 7 bowls just in case!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe 10 and be sure to share


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

10+ and I am passing it around! I am so sleepy and it is only 515 ....course the pot prob doesnt help with that .


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Better make it 15 to be on the safe side.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

im hungry...I want hubby to get us dinner..I am too tired to cook.. I just want to be lazy and smoke..after I feed the dogs..of course. lol


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

There's chineese or pizza.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

I dont know what I want..had high sugars today..I feel wiped out..a bit. tomorrow is friday so that is awesome..wantied to yardsale with a friend this week for baby stuff but it looks like rain is coming...maybe I will go to a movie instead...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

first day back to work will do that ...passing ya welcome home from work:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats one of the worst side effects of work *2Dog* it wears you out. better go for 20 to get the work flushed out your system or you could end up sleepless.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

it isnt so much the work oz as my sugar...although waking up at 430am is not exactly ideal...I will sleep in this weekend..a benefit of being infertile...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

what time do you start that you need to get up sooooo early 2dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been back to work all week...I have to be there through security and in my seat by 6am...the parking lot is huge to walk and so is the building it takes me about 30-35 minutes to get there and in. but I get off at 230 which is nice..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't say so you can "put your face on" cuase we know you are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks oz that is the best compliment I have gotten in a long time. I am low maintenance for work.......usually a pony or braid..I dont wear mascara to work because it bothers my eyes. and I put my outfit out the night before..my manager will charge you Awal for even one minute late and make you use 15 minutes of leave time..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

getting off at 2:30 is nice did it for many years but 4 a.m. sucked. But there again, those 20 minute biu sessions solved that.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

even w perfume and lotion I am scared people will smell me..or the ladies who go to lunch with me..oh well...life is too short for me to worry too much about it. If I didnt like the medical insurance I wouldnt still work there..although i dont mind the work its just that its a pain working for the gov..hahaha I actually like the work I do..weird I know.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

if I could do my job from home I would be in heaven


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Do a wake n bake and grab a shower before work.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

get a vape 2Dog you will not smell like burnt mj (the smell everyone associates with smoking mj)


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

I always smoke after I shower...lol or I am sure I would be running late.. I am not super worried..I would just deny it. if it came down to a test I have a prescription from a dr and I have a chronic illness..I would prob be ok. the vap wont work in the car at lunch ducky..or I so would...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

2dog ...converter:aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey *Duck* how hard is it to hide a DaBuddha in a car/truck?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ozzy* Could do it relatively easy they are not very big and do not smell.

Works best in trunk then just retrieve when needed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

My trunk is a truck bed? Be eazy in the van though.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Behind the seat? remember no smell usually means leo is not searching to hard if he cannot smell it.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm hubby took me out had awesome chinese food..seafood hmmmm shrimp is good........ time to watch some comedy then off to bed to do it all over again tomorrow!!! have a great night friends.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

night 2Dog who has 5 dogs :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Nite *2Dog* have a good day at work

*Duck* My seat is so tight agains the cab you cant put a coat behind me.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Paint it camouflage and tell them it is a new type of caller


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

:aok: that'll work. I'll Tell them it a silent bat call and fire it up to demo:batman:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

Evening folks.  

Feeling very tired again.  Don't know why I've felt so fatigued lately.  Actually looking forward to the weekend.  Hubs and the big 2 will be camping.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

*SmokinMom*Your to old to party so hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

But I usually feel 21.  Today is 75..lmao.

I still have all my teeth.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

Sunny and 20f 


BIU For the Start of the Weekend:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

sm wont they freeze camping? brrrrrrrrrrr  woke up early this morning snugggled my ruby girl which is so sweet and now time to smoke before I leave..life is pretty darn good. have a great day people I will be thinking of you guys when I am bored at work..

ozzy how is ur baby??


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

thank god I dont work in texas where that crazy guy flew a plane into the building..so scary...we have ogtten bomb threats and powders mailed in tho...I wouldnt work opening the mail for any amount of pay I like my fingers where they are...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

Ohh thats right 2dog.  I had forgotten you worked for them.  Crazy stuff huh?!!!

Its the Boy Scouts annual family campout.  They have cabins this time since the parents cant hang.   

I am up and its only 10:30.  Pretty darn good.  Truth be told, the phone rang and got me up.  I couldnt find the cordless....sounded like it was hidden in the sheets somewhere and it stopped ringing before I found it.  :giggle: 

TGIF!!

Gotta get some picking up done around here.  You know how it is, when someones never been over to your house before....they don't need to know what a crappy housekeeper I am.  :laugh: 

BIU!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

morning sm :ciao: are ya getting the :bong1: warmed-upped?


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Morn...er afternoon BHC! Oz a good thought fer rascal! 2dog....hope your having a great day. Smom.........go eat a brownie!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

congrats and good luck on the nomination *chef*:bong1:


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Ty duck a whiteberry nug just fer you........um nom?


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

ooooh just caught it! Ty duck!Smom....gracias!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

NP very deserved... I have been in biu session since early on


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey boys...

Just petering around the house so far.  Need to shower, dress and get that dang post office over and done with.  Wish me luck.  

No smoking just yet... too much to do.  I am looking around this house trying to decide what I want to tackle 1st.  I sure miss my cleaning lady at times like this....lmao.  Maybe hubs should quit work and become the homemaker since I suck so bad at the domestic stuff...and send me to work.. :giggle: 

I need 2dog here to help me.  Can I lure you with brownies 2dog?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

If 2Dog was there, it would not need cleaning, it would be done already:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

She don't do widows! Well maybe fer a brownie! Duckster I'm right with ya but just started got to catch up wont take............


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If 2Dog was there, it would not need cleaning, it would be done already:rofl:



Hahahaha, no kidding!  2dog, I need youuuuuuuu.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

That would be interesting combo:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

She'd be the tornado, I'd be the land....lmfao.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> She'd be the tornado, I'd be the land....lmfao.





:yeahthat:...:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

Good Day all Doing a bunch of running around today :ciao: later

Rascal doing better he walking with paw a little:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like I could use ozzman here too.  I could sit around and dictate what needs done next, crack the whip...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

tcbud?  Gonna check in?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sounds like I could use ozzman here too.  I could sit around and dictate what needs done next, crack the whip...



Just ride on his back while he is working. That way you will be sure he is doing it right. Just watch your head. Would hate to see any head banging going on


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright go rascal! Smom no wips! He may have delicate skin   Tc....Where ya at?


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey BHC! The ol chefy could use a little back up! Just started a thread to welcome our newest sponsor. Drop on in and say howdy, i'd be much in your debt....gracias.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

ozz and delicate skin?  Hahahahha.

But yea, no head knockin.     :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh: maybe if you gave him a brownie:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

a quick BIU session then a bit of a nap..big party 2nite



BIU BHC 1..2...3...:bong2::bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

Have fun tonight duck...be safe.

I am outta here too...gotta get my stuff done and its not getting any earlier.  

BIU!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

see ya'll later tonight, sushi and apple martini's tonight!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

For a Brownie I'll:headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: 

Then *SM* can ride and be the bananna:lama:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

afternoon everyone! yah for rascal!  tc I hope you are doing great!!!! sm I try to keep a routine with cleaning..if I stick ot it everything goes well..
1. start laundry or dish washer

2. clean off fans, dust surfaces, wipe counters

pot break

3. wipe walls, clean bathrooms, windows

4.  vacume, sweep

pot break

5. mop 

6. fold dry laundry and put away change linens on beds, furniture

it really does help to stick with the order...nothing worse than vacuming then wiping the down and having dirt hit the floor...

my house is a mess...!!!! they want us to work 24 hours of overtime this weekend..I dont think so..plus ot everyday next week. I will do some but not all that...shoot when would my house get cleaned? lol

let me get this straight is ozzy in charge of yard work and windows and I do the inside? ...........


----------



## astrobud (Feb 19, 2010)

hi guys,, go rascall:banana: thats good news ozz, company is here gotta go:bolt:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

watch out ozz..my moms dog learned really quickly that if she lifted her paw she would get the royal treatment..It took one strained paw for that dog to figure out how to milk it..She wouldnt even limp just hold it up and look at you...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Partly Sunny and 20f

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! 41 and sunny and the snow is melting!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes *2Dog* dogs have mastered the art of get a treat. "Jack" 1 of 2 bro's I had would forget which paw was suposidly(?) hurt. And the bad thing really was it was his bro"Hoot" that had a UPS truck just barely get a toe.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

lol...he is up on his brothers sympathy...treat time. dogs are so smart.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

When you think about it they have us trained. With a look they can get us to let them outside and bark to come let them back in, me are not the dominent species the dogs and cats are.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

mine have me really trained...but they are awesome to me so what can I say? when I tell them out they sit at the edge of the carpet line and watch me in the grow room...makes me so proud.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

I had to get my dachshund  out of the tree earlier.  Had to pull up a patio chair to fetch him.  Do yours climb trees 2dog?

Morning everyone, ha ha.  58 and cloudy...may get some rain.

Everyones gone, my bong is right here....spark it up!!!

:fly: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :fly:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

sm u have a weenie too????? awesome~ is yours standard or mini? long or short hair? red or black or dappled?? I love these dogs! they are smart, sensitive and loving. plus protective. my mom thought they would be yippers but mine arent..and no mine dont climb trees lmao...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

A standard red short hair...I'll see if I can dig up a pic.  He thinks he's the big cheese around here.  I have a 130 lb female greay pyrenees too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

Here they are.  I need to get some new pics.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

This one is from Christmas morning.  He was concerned/jealous watching my daughter lavish her attention on her new guinea pig.  It was taken in very low light and no flash.  I had to adjust the brightness.

Silly pup.  Funny pic.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

the odd couple...lmao..so cute.....he looks like he would adore my girls.. the reds are so pretty. is he super soft mine are?


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

*G'Morning BHC!*

Dang SM, I didnt know you had a big dog like that one...when I was a kid, that is the exact dog I always said I would have.  That was before I decided I was NOT a dog person.  The neighbors kids had a wheenie dog when we were growing up, it went into the tree house with us...he climbed up all on his own....maybe related to yours ?  They got the poor guy stoned too....but he seemed to like it...his long nose sniffing the smoke, was hilarious.....at the time, I would never do that now..... he almost walked out of the tree house once, and they quit getting him high up there after that.  I havent thot of that dog in a hundred years.....cant even remember his name.  Ah well.  Ramble ramble.
Have a good day folks.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

He is pretty soft, I think a better word is silky smooth?

At the vets its hard to give him a shot, his skin is real thick.

I don't know if he's full blood or not, we got him from the local animal shelter.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

I see no pics......


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you see his xmas pic 2dog?

TCBUD!  Haven't seen you around these parts much...I know you're here, the cat must have your tongue.

I'll tell you- great pyrs have an amazing and mild, sweet temperment.  They don't move fast at all.  She is so damn sweet and wouldnt hurt a fly.  I often wonder if she'd step up and protect us if an intruder got in.  Pyrs are very different from any dog I've ever met.  But dang they take up a lot of space, eat a ton, and make huge mounds in the backyard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I see no pics......



Post 72 and 73 up above...you can't see any?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

yes sm my ruby does that couch thing too! so cute..they love kids dont they? mine will fight over my nieces arms when she is sleeping.. 
tc hey there!!


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

Didnt see them before, but now I do.  Great looking couple of dogs you have there....and the "mounds" are one reason I am NOT a dog person.  I do enjoy others dogs...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

lol tc the little dogs make tootsie rolls..I cant eat those suckers now..


----------



## painterdude (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi tc, hope you are enjoying this nice day, blue sky up here...


----------



## painterdude (Feb 20, 2010)

hey 2dog, your office manager sounds like ex-military


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

she is new...and stupid lol....she already has the union all over her butt..she wont be a manager next year we are the unit that they try them out with then we do a survey on them...she is going to get roasted...


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

:bong: Hey tc, p-dude, oz,Smom....ans 2dog! Just got up from an after the buffet nap! Gotta rip a bong........Who care's to join me....here ya go 2dog i know your in:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

BIU BIU BIU BHCers Time for many:bong::bongin::bong2::bong1::48::48::joint:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 20, 2010)

ill join ya chef, ill even add to that in case someone else shows up them look like some cool dogs there sm, i love dogs i just have a hard time convinceing mine that they are in fact that, dogs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

astro!  Good to see you.  

How are my bong peeps doing this evening?

Beer started early today.  Corona and lime.  Anyone want one?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

Drinking that cheap import, no wonder you get hangovers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

What hangover?  
Turn on nbc everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

Five rings are on :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

Ohno!

Bbl.

:d


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

time to smoke got my ladies all fed and sun bathing..had so many errands to run today and a hubby who hates shopping....spare me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

*2Dog* for us men shopping is the last of the last things we want to do.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

yah but ozzy I dont like goin to grocery store or drugstore either but it has to be done..its goes easier on my nerves if he doesnt whine..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

Soooooo <whine> Don't<whine, whine> aaaaaaassssskkk <whine, whine>  now shomp feet and sit down hard


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Get him some snacks.. that'll please him....fer a few minutes.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

oh chef you give him too much credit the man got mcdonalds mid way...and a tea. he is well fed. made him eggs turkey sausage and toast plus banan this morning.. he was in a hurry he wanted to go play poker...


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Make sure it's attached to a beer next time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

:lama:  how'z it?


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Bonging mama!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

very good I just had a tasty sandwhich and now time for a bowl...watching how clean is your house..sm did you see my cleanin routine?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm enjoying a clean house...and the fact that I can smoke right here inside.  

Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


:rofl: 

:fly:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice!! I take that for granted.


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Really! Did ya get the windows?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

att is supossed to come tomorrow..get my lines fixed before the outdoor grow season starts. raining here today. we need the water. chcolate milk si sooo good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohhh outdoor grows.  I like those the best.  

How ya doing?

Pretty toasty here.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

working on getting stoned...bought a few shirts on ebay...I am pretty happy. ran lots of errands today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2010)

:bong: :bong: Most rewarding job is "Working on getting stoned":bongin: :bongin: Think I'll put in over time:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

*Good Sunday Morning Bongers :ciao:*


Partly cloudy and 32f

*Ozzy* that is the most rewarding 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2010)

Back to my kinda work :bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: loaded and waiting for y'all

:48:eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice soothing rain out there.. I think I'll stay in bed some more.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

That nice soothing rain is turning to freezing rain and snow for me by tonight.:holysheep: 

Back to work:bolt::bong2: Thanks *Ozzy* sliding a few :bong1::bong1::bong1: your way


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

Need to work harder :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

morn BHC! Whooooo! Enjoying the first early sample of some whiteberry! potent little bugger!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2010)

They say we may get some snow on Tuesday...it'll be just a dusting after that stuff we got a week ago.  

Hows everyone?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

aternnon peeps time for a bowl!!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh oh it's time fer sushi and martini's. BBL family!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2010)

Enjoy chef..and toke for me 2dog.  The fams back and I must behave...will pop a brownie later on.


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

oops jumped the gun....almost time fer t-bones and martini's.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

we r making spaghetti...oh scratch that. hubby tried pouring meat ghrease into a glass cup and it shattered...bye spaghetti hello sandwhich..


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Ouch going out to eat. The wifey is proud i had a harvest today and want's to celebrate with.......BEEF!


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 21, 2010)

hey y0 count me in !!! 






#323 :aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

that is so cute chef she sounds like a very sweet lady you married well! we would have so much fun on a double date!


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's go! oops speaking of which i hear someone yelling It's time to eat! BBL. Smoke one till i'm gone 2dog and Psyjim!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

have a great dinner!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

Here on the :20 :bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

still :bongin:


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Here on the 52......well it's 4:20 somewhere!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

Bong Hits Before Bed the best way to sleep tight:bong2::bong2::bong2:

:48::bong1::bong1:

Hope your ready for the Monday get'r done blues


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Nite ozzman.  

I'm not far behind ya.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 22, 2010)

hi everyone.....


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Mrn p-dude and BHC! 37 and more damn rain on the way...guess i'll have to BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

morning paint and chef time to smoke before off to work!  suposssed to be helpoing my friend move today and its pouring rain


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC:ciao:*


32f with freezing rain/snow/sleet


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 22, 2010)

youtube.com/watch?v=UmjXY1BDMEA

:bong: :bong1: :tokie: :aok: :bongin:
HITS FROM THE BONG
:chillpill: :fly: :rofl:  :bong2: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Bong pic? *PsyJim*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Well waiting for the power to go off. The ice is getting thick on the power lines Jeepers I hope I do not have to get the generator out

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:

sure glad I got a bunch of lighters...won't be able to bong vape if power goes out


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

That would suck if your power went out..  Get that generator handy just in case.  And your cellphone charged.  Be safe and keep warm duck... And shew!  Good thing on the flamage!!!

Hope the rain let's up for you and your friend 2dog .

Morning chefy.

It may snow here tonight and tomorrow.  I am more ready for spring then I ever have been.  Grrrr!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

That would suck if your power went out..  Get that generator handy just in case.  And your cellphone charged.  Be safe and keep warm duck... And shew!  Good thing on the flamage!!!

Hope the rain let's up for you and your friend 2dog .

Morning chefy.

It may snow here tonight and tomorrow.  I am more ready for spring then I ever have been.  Grrrr!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Aye you sure got that right.SM


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

*G'Morning BHC!*

Are my eyes seeing a *Thank You* button?  Is "Old Hippy" really here today, showing us pics from his last season? Am I just seeing things....Has it been too long since I smoked some pot? All of those questions answers should be a resounding YES!  Dang a langa Ding Dong!  MP sure looks good this morning!


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, maybe I am not seeing things......that question should be answered NO, I guess.....if I close my eyes real tight and open them, I am seeing stars tho, they do pass....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Good Morning tcbud :ciao:

yes you are not seeing things unless we are smoking the same mj b/c I see it too


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

Stick out that feathered chest Duck, dang I see you got some gold medals too!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Aye right next to you   budwinner

Must be something to do with being oldtimers...... yeah


----------



## astrobud (Feb 22, 2010)

hi guys. just rain here, 50. i see we have the thank you thingy back. well let the thanking begin and the smoke / vaping begin also. i just got back from moms fixing stuff again so im ready for a buzz. tc congrats on tboy, it sure looks to good to smoke but i bet its good


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just wondering why folks on MP have gold stars when I have none?


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Wow things are a changin!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.




I tried


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea well you can color me gone if my non mj contributions havent mattered.

I do have another home I can retreat to.

Gonna stop now, don't wanna up my post count anymore.  I have much better things to do.

Out!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

That is not it SM :confused2: Has nothing to do with non mj stuff


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Your line is bigger than mine!


----------



## astrobud (Feb 22, 2010)

she does have way more posts than others but no gold:confused2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Her line is still bigger than mine!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

So are her EDIT chef :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

Just keep thanking her and she will build them up.  As I said in antoher post, *SM* you can have my stars...really.  I am not sure I earned them.....I just grow some plants outside, try to stay healthy and post in threads like Welcome and Hello new members.


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Your line is bigger than mine!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Well... so are her EDIT.......Do you see a pattern developing chef:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL duck!..........i no speaka englisha!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

But I wonder what their shoe size are?:hubba::hubba: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey no worries.  Just gonna get back to only private messages for a bit.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

HEY BHCers time to BIU:bong::bong: :bong2: :bong2: :bongin: :bongin: :bong1::bong1::joint::48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey chef there goes that theory:rofl:Ozzy has a longer line and more gold stars....  Maybe .....Hey Ozzy you do not have huge set of edit do you? and been pulling our legs all these years?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm as :confused2: as y'all. Don't know why I have 5 golds. Don't see how I could have got all the bling. 
Heck *Duck* 2inches longer and I would have been a King, 2inches shorter and I would be a Queen


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 22, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering why folks on MP have gold stars when I have none?


I don't understand the scheme either. 
Here's some gold stars from me.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm as :confused2: as y'all. Don't know why I have 5 golds. Don't see how I could have got all the bling.
> Heck *Duck* 2inches longer and I would have been a King, 2inches shorter and I would be a Queen




:rofl: Good one Ozzy


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

:woohoo: Just got my beans in the mail. 10 Cheddarwurst and 10 Dairy Queen :woohoo:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

congrats ducky! SM please dont leave I consider you to be one of my fav gossip buddies! everyone else time to smoke and then hit the hot shower then trim....


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

What the ...damn! Oz.....your stars/line is bigger than mine!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

the stars look like lisa simpsons head...


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol...that right! Oz is ahead in the lisa simpmson award!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks 2Dog all I need now is more room in my veg cab


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

oh duck I have so many seeds waiting...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Lets all BIU to our newest member PsyJIM :bong2::bong2:

He wanted to join so bad he went and found his original post and edited/added his picture of his bong. That is dedication. So display your #323 in your sig so we all know you are a member and if you wish you can click on group membership on the UserCP and then will be able to display your membership as your avatar title.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

:bongin: :bong1: :yay: welcome to the club psyjim!!! heres a smoke for ya!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 22, 2010)

hi PSYjim....what the hell does that stand for?  Got me wondering.  Hi chef and everyone else.

tc....hi babe

DUCK....don't put the new seeds outside on the porch, he he ha ha...don't you hate stupid comments like that?  Drives me whacky nutso.

Ducky poo, I also have to use a generator after a storm knocks out the juice....need power to run the well system....and water to flush the toilet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I don't understand the scheme either.
> Here's some gold stars from me.



I don't have a clue what the yellow stars mean...but it looks like we have the same here, OHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank button back and already I get the you have gave out to much rep:laugh:


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Whoo hoo got my beans today! Gonna do a awsome grow next!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Morn BHC! 35 and more damn rain on the way! Harvested one last night, got one to go! BIU!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 31f

*Chef* What beans did you get?

I sure hope they fix this lag on the server, since the return of the thanks button I have been lagging bad I was hoping it was fixed:ignore: 


2 for Tuesday BHC BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Greenhouse's indica h pak, it's got great white shark, lemon skunk, white rhino, trainwreck, and cheese. Also got a single seed, ceres orange bud, and the freebies.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

cool beans *chef*:aok:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue what the yellow stars mean...but it looks like we have the same here, OHC



If this were High School I'd be saying - "see ya in summer school, Goddess"


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Bongin and no wrongin!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got back from lunch Full and packed.time for a few :bong1: then:confused2: maybe more :bong1::rofl::bong2::bong2::bong2:


bingo got 5 that time


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Gonna hit one with ya duck, water the ladies, go pick the wifey up, cook buffolo wings, watch a little NCIS, and return to bong the night away with my favorite people, BIU!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

hitting the bubble, bubble right now chef..so be careful driving





aw shucks only got 4 that time


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey BHCers how's it thanking today. *Duck* you playing too.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

now someone please explain how you guys are giving two "thanks" from the same guy for the same post????


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

Double or tripple klicking *OHC*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

dagnabit 
I guess I'm a slow double clicker


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Slow clicker   Hey all got a new toy a few mins ago. Went to the ol discount tobacco store and the wifey saw this one and said thats pretty you should have one like it......man what a woman.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 23, 2010)

beautiful pipe chefy! I like em longer like that so I dont feel like I am going to burn off my nose..


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 23, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!  Bong  Time   !!!!!!!!!!! 


:bong1:Have a nice high every one :bong1:

~HiTs FrOm ThE bOnG~

youtube.com/watch?v=AJR62vsAg-0


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey BHCers how's it thanking today. *Duck* you playing too.



*Ozzy* Am I playing:rofl: I think I got the hole-shot on ya with 5


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks psyJIM don't mind if I do:bong2::bong2:

BIU BHC 1..2...3...:bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

*Ozzy* double 5


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

The wifey picked it out. I think its beautiful! Duck, oz 2dog, psyjim...BIU!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

Ozzy :stoned: and can't get no doubles:cry:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 23, 2010)

I AM AN IDIOT.....just noticed that the thanks are back and working...and that the Texas Mother has threatened to take her gossip elsewhere....because she doesn't have any Gold Stars.....I don't think I have any because they have kicked me off too many times, four to be exact....or I'm not worthy of a Gold Star as of this date

Who cares?  Just happy to be a member of the MP and the BHC and the Art Club....

You guys should come by and check out the knives....they are unreal sculptures of steel, wood and brass and ivory and some stuff that looks just like ivory and...and...and I shouldn't try to explain anything about those knives, but I can tell you they are worth looking at


----------



## painterdude (Feb 23, 2010)

Ozzy dude....you've got five of those buggers......well done lad

and..I've got one, and I don't believe it....one star....yea for Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Fresh snow and 29f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 24, 2010)

i want a star  :rant: morn bhc, cold and some snow later.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

feel your pain duck! Morn BHC! 35 and snow is on the way!....Again!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

Well hopefully the snow will not stick around much longer. But there again, if it is not snow it is mud here till it dries



I tried AstroBud




Good Day to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope not! Ready fer the sunshine!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

I hear ya chef sunshine and a :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

morning people raining here!  I feel sick so I called in ...if my dr catches me driving with a high sugar he will take my [email protected]#@#$$#@@@@  maybe a bowl will help I feel like yacking. stupid diabetes...I want to trade my pancrease any takers?


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Well i'll match ya some bud but i'll keep my innerds!.....oh wait ill trade ya a pancreas fer a knee!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

my knees are strong!!! Iplayed varsity soccer with these puppies.. so i dont know...


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL i only need one!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

true....how did you mess yours up btw? my dad has had knee surgery because of old football injuries..plus both shoulders..so has my bro had his knees done..never took as long as yours are you sure your dr doesnt suck? seems like theirs went down quickly.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Had to put it on hold fer the wifey's neck surgery. Gonna get about three operations to get it right. But i just made some thing that will take the.....burden off my mind!


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Haaaaaaassssshhhh!!!!! Bubble style!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice...I am too lazy to make it. I just make kief.  how long did it take you? did you buy bubble bags off ebay?


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Mess it up bull riding along time ago, on top of football, bouncing in bars.....etc,etc,etc.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup off e-bay 1 gallon, cheap ones, took about 45 min to make. 12 min stirring and the rest it just sat in the fridge untill ready to filter.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

nice....


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Something to keep me busy while the snow falls!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

im used to it duckman..just cant risk driving..I have thrown up on the freeway before..not good.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooooowweee it smells of berries. Used the trim from a trainwreck, bluehell and whiteberry.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

:confused2: what happen to my post?

Oh well


 bummer on being sick 2Dog, hope ya get better


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

:ciao: BHC  :bong:


Looking real nice chef, bout late enough in the day to fire up the bubble :bong2:


Gonna be gone tomorrow too my friend is getting a pig valve put into his heart tomorrow, so I  am gonna be sitting in a waiting room. Rather be sitting there then in a funeral parlor

But in the mean time I am gonna BIU and putting out a line-up of :bong1: for the rest of ya.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I tried AstroBud
> the jb thing?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks:bong::bong::bong: *Duck * sending good thoughts and prayers your buddy's way. Always hoping for the best

Bubble It Up *Chef*

:48::48: with the next on board :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

hmm time for a bowl harvested more today...got more clippings drying for kief. Was able to turn off 1 600 hps yay yay yay...we may be putting the 400 back up in the closet for vegging..maybe sat...I hope my train wreck finishes soon..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:



:ciao: off to the hospital :ciao:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 25, 2010)

good morn all, duck i guess your gone so i hope all went well at the hosp for your friend


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

morning everyone off to work soon...smoking while I can. this moby **** makes me sooo thirsty. ducky I dont know whats going on but I hope your friend is ok I am sending good thoughts..


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Hope as is well duck! 2dog.....got that present fer your boss yet?


----------



## tcbud (Feb 25, 2010)

> Gonna be gone tomorrow too my friend is getting a pig valve put into his heart tomorrow, so I am gonna be sitting in a waiting room. Rather be sitting there then in a funeral parlor



Hope all goes well with your friend, by now I hope the surgery is over and he is in recovery.

Have good days all.


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

TC!!!!!!!! Got a ball of bubble fer ya! BIU!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2010)

Send Get well soon thought to your buddy *Duck*

*2Dog* don't work to hard

:48::48: *Chef* will have a couple and I will roll a hoglegger for *TC* to have when she starts back up.


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Hehehe you n me oz! We gonna rock and roll'em brother!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Afternoon BHC! Hope as is well duck! 2dog.....got that present fer your boss yet?


 

no....and usually I like everyone but she put a lady in my unit awol for being 1 minute late....and charged her 15 minutes of leave....so rotten. :evil: :angrywife:  :hairpull:


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

It will all come back to her 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello BHC! Any bongers out?


----------



## painterdude (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi chef, I'm getting on line to wish the DUCK's friend lots of good vibes and whatever you do when someone gets a pig valve....

DUCK.....hope your friend is alive, breathing on his own and talking to you about your stash


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Good thoughts always with the friend of the duck! Yo p-dude this buds fer you and duck's friend!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking great there *Chef* 

I head to nite nite time guess we are going to get a few inches by the morning be playing on the 4wheeler tomorrow


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep warm buddy! About to head off to dreamy land myself.


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Well that didn't last. Morn BHC! 29 and 35mph winds right now and higher winds headed this way! Gonna rip some good bud and watch the people fly away.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

26f and snowing

My friend pulled through his surgery, they are gonna re-awake him today sometime



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 26, 2010)

thats good news duckman! off to work thank god its friday I am freezing...


----------



## tcbud (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent to hear Duck.  I go for that simular surgery in a week or so, havent nailed down an exact date yet.  I will be getting a Mechanical Valve tho.  I wonder why your friend chose the porcine (Pig) valve?  And Duck, what do you mean re-awake him?

Good Morning BHC!

If the storm moving over you now is a good one......this one going over us now is gonna put that one  you are getting now to shame.  Valley calls for two inches of rain and mountains to get up to two feet, before this is over!  And that two inches, is sposed to fall in one day!  It is actually blowing pretty good out there right now.  Perfect sort of day to make some bread and get some housework done.  Half of that sounds good anyway.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their good thoughts.

*tcbud* they keep him in a coma until everything stabilizes then they wake him up(take him out of the coma). His choice on what valve to use probably has to do with cost and the amount of time duration the valves are to be able to perform their function.

back to BIU :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong: It's time to start the weekend off. :48::48::48::48:

:yay: for your buddy *Duck* :confused2: wonder if he will still have the "heart" to eat pork:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

He will probably want a pork chop or snort when he first wakes up:rofl:

I will have to mention that to him, that pretty funny *Ozzy*


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

He might get excited walking past a picknik ham. Good news duck.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmm home from work I am starving and I want a bowl...with something nice on it  hope everyone is well. so quiet without sm here...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 26, 2010)

That's super great about your friends pig heart valve operation. 
I predict a lifetime of jokes and gags ahead for him.


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

2doggggg !!!! OHC!!!!! Just got back from fri night sushi and martini's. BUIU!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont eat sushi but that sounds like fun! I did have seafood last night..


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Well thats almost the same path you just  had it cooked. I had it japeneese style, two functions! Meal or bait! Hope ya had a great day 2dog! I f not it
s fri and so WHAT!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi BHC:ciao:

Still snowing and still :bong:

6"+ and a world of :rant: :hitchair: :cry: 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers hope everyone is working hard at getting :stoned: pass them around:bong1::bong1::bong2::bongin::48::48::joint::ccc:


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Fri day NIGHT! Biu MP!!! Oz my man a big dud fer ya!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2010)

Setting here watching it snow and getting stoned to the max. On White Widow in snow cooled bong hits:bong::bong::bong::48::bong1::bong1:

Cold 28 wind chill 12 and blowing snow


----------



## astrobud (Feb 26, 2010)

hi gang,  its fun gettin high in the snow ozz, maybe next week for us, who knows, its weird here. hey duck i just bought(not two minutes ago) the 4 bag set of bubble bags so ill see how it goes, i hope well. i have some good things comeing off in the next few weeks. looks promising :hubba: i keep getting stuck in my blue cheese plant   later guys


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ozzy* Thanks:bong:,... but it is never hard work to get :stoned: when ya got killer weed that you grew yourself   harder not to since it always tastes so good

Now back to the bongathon :bong2::bong2: next :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats AstroBud :yay: :woohoo: 

That is what I have the 5 gallon 4 bag from BubbleMan, I really really enjoy them


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hi gang,  its fun gettin high in the snow ozz, maybe next week for us, who knows, its weird here. hey duck i just bought(not two minutes ago) the 4 bag set of bubble bags so ill see how it goes, i hope well. i have some good things comeing off in the next few weeks. looks promising :hubba: i keep getting stuck in my blue cheese plant   later guys



You will love the bags astro...I am gonna run the sugar leaf from my Pakistani Ryder through my bags tomorrow and get a nice chunk of bubble hash...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

_*Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*_31f with about 8" of new wet snow

Looks like I will be plowing most of the day:holysheep:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

Taking a :bongin: from plowing



:hitchair: :rant: :cry:  dog gone wet snow:hitchair: :hitchair: :cry: 


Oh well a good BIU will solve the whining :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong: I needed that. The plowing in done:yay: we got 6 1/2 inches of wet snow. It a fast day on the inner tubes. Gonna warm up and go back out and play with the kids for awhile Time for a snowball fight:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

Have fun *Ozzy*, sledding is way more fun then plowing

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2010)

Wouldn't it be great to find a job as enjoyable as playing?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

time for a bowl!  I need to clean this place!!


----------



## astrobud (Feb 27, 2010)

hi friends, just got home from work, getting ready to light up so be ready. found out they shipped my b bags today so i guess i need to do some homework and make sure i know how to do it right.  i dont think i can go wrong with subcools sticky though


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

hey astro welcome home from work.....I am thinking about what to eat..amybe I will make some omeletes..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

I really enjoyed my job working at a family owned video store...it was awesome. never felt like work. free movies, regulars that visit like friends..kids play area, very good times. ...wait do I feel a post coming on?? fav jobs? yes I do..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

High BHC :ciao:

Bongin Bubba/kush and its keif while looking at some amazing bud pics. That is some book

*Astro* I followed Subs did it by hand but just set it outside b/c it was like 16f when I made it last. You will go WOW guaranteed, I have had people puke/hurl/upchuck/vomit from over-doing it I still go wow and I have been bubble bubble for awhile in between vapes and bongs and joints and, and, and, :rofl:

*Ozzy*  Do they pay people to do :bong1:? That be the job I want


welcome home from work 2Dog who has 5 dogs:ciao:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 27, 2010)

DUCK-MAN....had to catch up reading about your friend's pig valve operation and his induced coma and all the pig jokes....am thankful that he pulled thru and is doing fine...snort snort root root

the chef....nice bud, I am very jealous.....we should do martini's some time in the future, my mom loved those things

2Dog.....my last job was 18 hour shifts with a residential home where 8 mentally challenged clients lived.....got fired after three years.....they said I was pictorially abusing the clients when they found hundreds of drawings in the state's Log books.....it was a great job, never knew minute to minute what was going to happen....and we could get pretty wasted during the shift changes....but it depended on who brought their stash to work

ozzy....our boss would get stoned with us after staff meetings but he was still a 'boss' and I prematurely thought that he would be a great guy...I was so wrong


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

painter that sounds interesting...my lazy butt needs to put away laundry and mop...still smoking. atleast the kitchen is clean


----------



## painterdude (Feb 27, 2010)

hi 2Dog, yeah it was my last job for sure, 1989 to be exact....I cried the night they fired me....and stole all the log books that they said were 'evidence' for my firing but eventually had to give them back....never wanted to work for anyone or anybody since that day....and I haven't


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2010)

I read a wanted ad the other day that sayed 
"Medical Marijuana Testers needed" 
work in a smoke and drug-free enviroment
must pass Drug and Background check
Smokers and Consumers needed not apply
:confused2: How you gonna test?


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

P-dude anytime ya want! BHC!!!!!! Gonna rip till i'm hip!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

smoking violet..I am revegging her..I think she needs a mh light the flours dont seem to be doing much...def not budding anymore maybe a reversal..we shal see. I want to clone her..


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Super reveg mojo to ya 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

2dog been waitin on ya!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been peeling a branch of trainwreck waiting on ya....here's yours


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*



Cloudy and 31f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 28, 2010)

good morn duck and the rest of ya when you get up. sunny and 50 today.
hey duck, i harvested a blue hash plant this morning, the main cola weighed in at over 4 ozs, it went way past the last # on the scale. its such a good feeling when you grow big chunky, stinky, sticky buds:hubba: thanks mp.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Morn BHC! 39 and overcast....nutin to do today but BIU! Anyone care to jion?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers give your mind a break today smoke 2:tokie: and let it wonder :48:

27f and cloudy at least it's not snow


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 28, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> 2dog been waitin on ya!


 

sorry chef we had friends over last night and I am so tired from work I just crashed...I miss staying up late and chatting with mp friends


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Hehe been there! Glad ya got some rest. Pizza almost here but i'll be back after a munch fer a bowl and a chat!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 28, 2010)

enjoy!!!  I havent eaten yet getting hungry hmmmmm....maybe tomato soup and a piece of toast...


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Here ya go 2dog some Bluehell nugs to stimulate your appetite!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 28, 2010)

morning ozzy what did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

bacon, eggs and oatmeal. 

Have you all very been to lazy to type?


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Yup but i think a bowl and a nap will fix that!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2010)

High:ciao: BHC  :bong:

Doing steaks up on the grill tonight 6" of snow but no wind, and I am starving for a grilled steak


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey BHC dudes...its  BONG TIME 


:dancing:  :bong: :bong1: :bong2: :dancing:


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

ya know jimbo it is.......Bong rip tide!


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 28, 2010)

:batman: :bolt: :bong2: 

Just been stalking the site for a few moths. hope everyone is getting those clones ready for outdoors, i got a bunch in the cloner right now.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Frosty Freakin Nugs!!! How the hell ya been? Missed ya buddy! Been alot happeneing, what ya got planned fer this summer! About time ya sounded off!


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess ya could say i been planting a few trees. 
gonna keep the closet going since i finally got my prepetual grow set up going smoothly. 
Think im gonna do some guerilla growing this year, been doing a lot of scouting,. I live in the middle of the freakin no where but it still seems a little sketch to me.

So what ya got planned? i noticed that thai finnally saw her last day, never sen one go that long, but it started to look like a beauty.

Oh yeah and can anyone tell me what happeend to 4u2smoke, i noticed he was banned, something must have happened AGAIN during my disapperance. I bet it was interesting. I miss all the action.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh brother i got alot planned! Gonna do an old school grow when my veg tent opens up....Nirvana's Bubbleicious and Sativa's Hawain Maui Waui. It's not wise to speak of the banned but your my bud and havent been here in  awhile soo i tell you about smoke.... he was banned.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

Pass 1 around for ol'little bald buddy:48:


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

LOl toasting one to those poor people in Chile`!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

Toast 2 for all that are felling blue


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 28, 2010)

so sad all of the natural disasters...


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

2dog!  How true. Bong rip fer all those who are blue!


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chef I hope you have much better luck with the bubble than i did.

 I waited 2 months ofr my shippment to get to me. When they did all ten were duds, none of them even popped, though all my black jack that i ordered seperately did. I really wanna try that bubble, im just still skeptical about the breeder or strand just cause i got burnt by em before. I have seen other successful journals on here about the strand so good luck.


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks frosty! Ya know the ol chefy has a perrty good germ rate so we'll see. Appreciate the heads up though.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

:ciao::BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Morn BHC! 36 degrees and a little more bad weather headed outr way this week...oh well another reason to BIU!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

chef have you kept any of the straines you have grown as mothers? I have such a hard time letting genetics go...lol...what if I want more of something?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*


Cloudy and 36f, at least all this snow is melting.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

*Duck*, thank you for your answer bout the coma.  I guess I should read up on this, but dang, I just dont want to dwell on it.

Hope you all have good days and wonderful nights.

*2Dog*, I understand where you are comming from.  I had a plant three years back, outdoor, and sure wish I still had some of her.  She was sooo......well, she was wonderful, to say least.

I see you down there* Ozzy*, hello.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey BHCers hope your all's week is off to a good start.

Set a few on the table for youall:bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie::tokie:


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey BHC! 2dog i've got so many and right now don't have the space to keep one...but soon!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2010)

*2dog* check out some of the Bonsii grows they are a way to keep any strain you like growing and available for future grows that do not take up a lot of space


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 1, 2010)

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Morn BHC! It's 37 degrees and the weather is just right fer smokin!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

morning everyone rain here!! time for a bowl.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 29f


2 for Tuesday BIU session :bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

Good morning BHCers try not to get too stoned while enjoying 2 for Tuesday

Cloudy and 34F with snow showers


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2010)

practicing for the :20 :bong2::bong2: anyone else care to practicing? here is one loaded and waiting:bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

ill join you ducky 7 minutes to go here Ill start early..I have chicken and baked potatos in the oven just ate a strawberry the size of my palm it was delicious!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got through with pork chops! Time to BIU!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 2, 2010)

we had chicken pastry, now im high and ready to kick back and watch some tv. snow tonight, about 4or 5 inchs maybe that will be it for the year, its gonna be 68 this weekend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

:rant: y'll making me hunger :confused2: what to eat when your to lazy to cook or go get?:bong::bong::bong::bong::joint: to :stoned: to eat now


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

popeye's fried chicken!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

Me no eat chicken, unless I raise it and I hate raising Chickens they lay their eggs in the weirdest places. I see a bowl of Frosted mini-wheat in my future.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you know how many wheats they killed to make that bowl? :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

About a half acre, I'm a big eater


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

:laugh: ......sinner:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

I a Atheist when it comes to guilt over eating:aok::laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Me no eat chicken, unless I raise it and I hate raising Chickens they lay their eggs in the weirdest places. I see a bowl of Frosted mini-wheat in my future.


 

I was gonna say cereal or put some cheese in a tortilla dn hot sauce and microwave..

have you tried the strawberry frosted wheats hmmm good!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

30F and dark outside

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Morn BHC! 35 degrees and rain expected all day! Time to break out the ol crock pot and fire up some chili and a bong!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

That does not sound like a bad idea chef. :aok:

Been firing up the :bong1: early to day....maybe to early:laugh:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its never too early!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

morning chefy smoking some chronic before I have to go to work...blah blah blah.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I guess it is time to go share my life with the rest of the world. Lucky them unlucky me...Maybe a :bong1: will change my outlook :rofl:

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that did not take long:rofl:

I am ready to close the gate and let the world go by for another week or two. I sure wish I could:laugh: But there again,:rofl: it is nice outside and I think I will do a few :bong1: and walk the back 40 and see that is new


Gonna be down in your area again Ozzy..Its that time again


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 3, 2010)

good Morning BHC.....

Duck, a walk in the back fourty sounds great, let me join you.......gonna take a hit to start my day......decided my lungs are as good as they are ever gonna get and well, I kinda need this hit or two.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

You are more them welcome to join me anytime tc 

Back to start an afternoon session:bong2::bong2:

Locked, stocked, and ready for the next BHC member:bong1::bong1: or maybe 2


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats *chef* on winning :woohoo:

Now the bulls-eye is on your back:rofl:

This :bong1: I do in your honor:bong2::bong2::bong2:..and the next 3 is to get the party started


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2010)

:48: :yay: chef be in the red now

Been out shopping today, I would rather split wood as go to a shopping mail. :bongin::bongin::gongin::joint::joint: in a better statte of mine now:fly::stoned:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 3, 2010)

Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come aloooong
and take hits from the boooong
Put the blunt down just for a second
Don't get me wrong it's not a new method
Inhale, Exhale - just got a ounce in the mail
I like a blunt or a big fat cone
But my double barrel bong is gettin me stoned
Home skillet, there's water inside don't spill it
It smells like **** on the carpet
Still it, goes down smooth when I get a clean hit
Of the skunky funky smelly green ****
Sing my song, puff all night long
As I take Hits from the bong...

Let's smoke that bowl, hit the bong
And then take that finger off of that hole
Plug it, unplug it, don't straaaain
I love you Mary Jane
She never complains, when I hit Mary
With that flame, I light up the cherry
She's so good to me, when I pack a fresh bowl I clean the screen
Don't get me stirred up the smoke, through the bub-bling water
Is Makin' it pure so I got ta', take my hit and hold it
Just like Chong, I hit the bowl and I reload it
Get my four-footer and bring it on...
As I take Hits from the bong


HAPPY HIGH EVERYONE !!!! 

PJ


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill smoke one for chefy!! congrats my friend!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice poem there Jim and I will definitely do a :bong1: with ya but ya need to watch them asterisks. Even at the BHC we need to follow MariP's rules :aok:

Now back to the BIU session:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 3, 2010)

BIU BIU People 

i dident get what you say up here pcduck :/

w/e  BONG TIME again


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks all! A :bong:  to all my MP family and a :48:  To the BHC!!!!!!!!! You my people and excellent friends.......GRACIAS!:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 25f :bong:

Bong cleaning day

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

good morning peeps! raining here. time for a bowl. so dreary outside.


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Morn BHC! 2dog i join you fer a bowl!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

can i join the club even if im keeping it simple that right there is the lil baby acrylic bong and got the trailer park boys going on the laptop you know how it goes lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2010)

Ya sure can lowrydergrower775 just grab a number not in use from this list and place it in your sig :aok: and/or you can also click group memberships to use the club as your avatar title

BIU to our newest member *lowrydergrower775* :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

hell yea appreciate it bro wassup everybody this is for all of you :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome Lowryder....to the BHC!

forgot where I was for a moment there.

And congrats to you Chef....Well Done!

Been cold here at the Ranch, not really cold compared to the rest of the nation, but cold for here.  Looking forward to more rain this week, maybe the lake will fill up when the snow melts.  Went fishing a couple days ago...dont know if I said that already.  I caught my limit, husband didnt....big smile there.  He cooks up some mean bass too last night....or was that the night before?
Okay, nuff silly typing, time to read up on Autos.....I got some that are talking at me from the drawer here......they whisper every time the sun shines....."take us out, plant us, we will make you happy".....got a real nice garden to look forward to this summer.  Just found out yesterday, that I can grow more than I was expecting to.  YIPS!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 4, 2010)

Lemon Cascade CONGRATULATIONS to you, Chef man!!!! A MOST deserved win. Gee, do I get to say I knew you before you were a rock star?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2010)

:welcome: lowryder :48:

Hey *PJ*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2010)

That fishing of yours tc sure sounds relaxing
I think I could really use some of that, just a bit to chilly here

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome lowryder 

that is great news tc!

time for a bowl...this blue cheese makes me sleepy...hmmmm


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

The lowryder is about! Wuit up BHC! Gonna bong some bluehell..any takers?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

chef you never have to ask lol just hand me the bong bro


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

:bong:  here ya go! And a :bong: fer 2dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

keep her going ill load some blue cheese..


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> :bong: here ya go! And a :bong: fer 2dog!


 

awww thank you deary~


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

going through my seedling planting the oens that are ready... fun times.


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

i almost got a full op. Full flower tent and bathroom, almost full veg tent, clones coming up soon....whew! Love it..simply love it!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

i got some ak and white widow 2 dog chef yall down?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

my ww hasnt popped yet...hhhhhhh waiting waiting waiting..


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

always!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

mmm heh i love widow, by the way how many watts ya running total over there chef?


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

ummm. 269 in the flower tent. about 220-230 in the bathroom, around 216 in th veg tent is the best i can recall.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

mmm not too shabby my friend.......take a hit off of this


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Kewl! I may be off i think there's a bit more in the bathroom but the flower tent is where i keep the jumbo's at. Didn't quite get yours here:48:  smoke this while i look fer it!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have some pics i would love to see how you set your stuff up ..........any jumbos going right now? lol :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong: Me :stoned: & :fly:

Hit these PurpleFrostings :bong1::bong1::bong1: and you will be too:aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmm getting sleepy eating some oatmeal so warm and good! watching hoarders these poor people are crazy to live like that...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2010)

:ciao:2Dog the hoarders are some 1's of a kinds. thats for sure.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

this lady is being so snotty to the helpers I would have left her there in the mess...move this dont touch that what are you doing...lady you called them..sheesh. man I need a bowl lol...some of them I feel very sorry this lady is just onery.


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Morn BHC! 34 degrees and thank god it's friday! Weather's finally warming up a bit! BIU MP!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh god..............i am high just...just here take this guys:48:


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey ryder! I'll take it but you gotta hold my:bong1:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 5, 2010)

heh is it loaded?


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

AAAalways brother, always!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 5, 2010)

alright bro but you have to make sure to get it back from me because well its a damn nice bong lol


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

I will see you later my friends I got my seed order in and now it is time for work..uggg almost saturday!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 30f


Well maybe 3 times will be the charm for fed-duhx. They were here just 2 weeks ago :rofl:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Hagd 2dog! Saving a bud of wb fer ya!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2010)

opps I made a mistake they have already tried three times, today will be their 4th try.

Did I forget to mention that 



*Fed-Ex Sucks*



oh and BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:................:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey *duck* you need to check the brown truck box for deliveries. Don't BUI before ordering next time and maybe you'll get a brown truck


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC!*

I have to say, it is the UPS that *SUCKS* around here.... It is always hit and miss whether they will drive up the hill here or pretend that they dont see the *LETTER WITH the NUMBER* on the package and give it to the folks down the hill that just have numbers.  Then there is always the excuse, "when I drive up the hill, my packages get all over the truck", I like that one best.  Good luck *Duck*!


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Helooooooo BHC! Gonna watch re-runs of the TICK and rip some whiteberry! BRB!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2010)

:woohoo: Fed-x found me:yay: excuse was _"I am new on the route"_ :rofl: oh well, care, I got my package my friend sent me

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

good times pc!!!!  now was it broken lol?? sorry I had to. I watched some golden girls I love that show...lmao.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 5, 2010)

First bowl of the night anybody game? :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 20f



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 6, 2010)

:woohoo:  :bong: :bong1: :bong2: :bong: :bong1: :bong2: :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

a little *GREEN* for the page


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

oh my brother that is mighty fine, what strain is it?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

AI... growing on my windowsill....Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good there *Duck* they handling the abuse alright


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

yep, no nanners yet..they get a close eye inspection daily


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

morning everyone yay smoke time...then cleaning tiime then off to a baby shower...everyone I know is having a baby..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

a couple of more 



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

I would love to try aurora indica I cant wait to hear about ducky.


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice duck! 2dog get that baby out of the shower! Hey ryder, oz!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

whats up man whats going down on your side of town chef?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2010)

he will be out soon chefy baby draven is due 03/28...very exciting. funky name hu??


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Just put it the oven fer 30 min..should be dry then.....Whiteberry ryder....whiteberry! Wut up with you?


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Isn't Draven like on old sci-fi bad guy name?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Just put it the oven fer 30 min..should be dry then.....Whiteberry ryder....whiteberry! Wut up with you?



Sadly waiting for the weedman i can't wait till next harvest


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

You gotta do what ya gotta do ryder! Untill you get your own going!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::aok: ready to go the the dreaded walley's 

:48::48::48ass these around til I get back


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

yea well unfortunately i would not be in this position if it weren't for a girl, i guess i learned a little too late ya should never try to change who you are lol. Oh well that's how you learn right live and learn take a rip of that whiteberry for me............and were you saying that is whiteberry ryder like its auto flowering? or were you like saying im smoking whiteberry low lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup i was saying whiteberry.........ryder. Although that would be an intersting cross!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hell yes and i think something really good came out of all this crap with the ex......think i have decided to go to school and study botany , and yes that would be a very cool cross when do you start working on it lol jk


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Haven't done a diesel ryder yet, try to stay away from anything fuel taste, makes me gag!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Haven't done a diesel ryder yet, try to stay away from anything fuel taste, makes me gag!



are you crazy chef i love diesel lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Well ryder the buzz is phenominal but i require taste as well.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

heh i was able to get a hold of some og kush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

To the BHC it's time to obey Bob Dylan="Everyone must get Stoned" :48::48::48::48::48::48: enjoy life If you don't, Who will? :ciao:eace:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

mmm alright guys one more bowl of some kush and going to try and catch some sleep this is for all my BHC members :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Morn BHC! Got a few rips before the all day ncis marathon starts. Be droppin in throughout the day to BIU! Everybody have a bongin day!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

man i am so pissed was about to snuggle in for bed all nice and stoned and i had a thought ooo that pizza i had left over from today would be nice but NO..........somebody ate my damn pizza and arggggggggggg i was looking forward to it so much


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Good Bonging  BHC :ciao:*


Sunny and 23f



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## astrobud (Mar 7, 2010)

good morn duck and the rest of the club. hey duck im going to make some bubble hash today wish me luck. lg 775 or is it ricky? .have a great day all


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

Good Luck *Astrobud*, but I doubt you will need it, just be sure you do not over beat your trimmings....


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

haha wassup astro and its 775 lol and good luck!!!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks guys,hey 775 i just saw on the pay per veiw on tv the new trailer park boys movie, i think ill watch it later on but i have to go to lowes and pick up a couple of buckets first. later friends.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

buckets??    6 more days and my buckets get there turn in the closet...  
B  :bong: I :bong1: U :bong2:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

i would recommend you watch it lol you wont regret it


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

morning friends! time for a smoke. yesterday was the longest baby shower I have ever been to. and the fanciest omg they spent over a thousand dollars on it.. :holysheep: 


it is a beautiful day sun shining.... now what do I want to eat...hmmm

sucks about your pizza low..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

here for the afternoon BIU session :bong:

Went to hydro store changed out a reflector that I did not like and got a new one. Also picked up most of the ingredients for Sub's Super Soil that I could not get any where else cheaper.Gonna give it a try outdoors and save a bucket to try indoors. Was such a nice day had to do something that was outdoor gardening 


Gonna BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:

That RED Lobsterfest sure sounds good when you are high and lazy:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2010)

mmmmmmmm Red Lobster fest......dinner tomorrow if I get my way,.......mmmmm

BHC guys and gals, Sunday is a fading fast......


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> here for the afternoon BIU session :bong:
> 
> Went to hydro store changed out a reflector that I did not like and got a new one. Also picked up most of the ingredients for Sub's Super Soil that I could not get any where else cheaper.Gonna give it a try outdoors and save a bucket to try indoors. Was such a nice day had to do something that was outdoor gardening
> 
> ...


 

that is so true...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 7, 2010)

Evenin' BHCers! :ciao:

It's been a while but hell it's spring so I broke out the BONG!   Enuf of all this vapin for today...:hubba:  I got some very dank Deep Purple to kick off the evening with.  Almost time to fire up the grill and slap on the steaks but FIRST things FIRST...
:bong:



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> ...Also picked up most of the ingredients for Sub's Super Soil that I could not get any where else cheaper.



Are ya finding everything for the Subby concoction Duckster?  I think the powdered humic acid and the azomite were the hardest items for me to track down when I mixed mine up.  I have a small bloom closet and late last summer I mixed up a half batch of SS and I've still got 2/3 of a huge BRUTE trash bin full of Subby soil all ready to blast off...  It lasts a long time since you only fill containers about 1/2 half way with SS, putting straight SS in the bottom, mixing it with regular soil in the middle of the pot and reg soil topping things off.  Shoot me a PM if you can't track anything down... 

Rock ON BHCers!  Bong it UP! :bong1:
:bong:​:bong2:​
Peace!​


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Wut up BHC! Smoking some of the whiteberry! Got a frosty nug fer all of the BHC!!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

mmmm bout to sit down for a smoke who is with me? and for all my friends out there recommend ya have a smoke to DJ Tiesto - Fire and Ice


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Like the pat benetar version better! BIU Ryder!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

how dare you chef............how dare youuuuuuuuu...............lol TIESTO 4 life now lets get high my brotherrrrrrr


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Still would rather look a hot little brunette!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

hahahaha damn chef would have been nice to have ya around in 07 lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn i was....what the hell was i doing in 07.......man good bud! I'll have to get back to ya on that!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2010)

:confused2: :cry: wonder where are ol'favorite Redhead is now?? :48: :bong1: set one up for her when she is lurking


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i know the feeling chef


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2010)

*chef* it'll be 2017 before you remember 2007:laugh:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

it was funny the other day i came back on well i had to get a hold of my password for my account first then lol whatever anyways came back on and i was looking at old grows and i was like wow i did alot better job then i had previously thought lol i guess was too much weed? lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

......DAMN!...... Hadn't heard from red in awhile had to disable my im awile back, right about the time she left.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

2017!!!.......Damn!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

gonna smoke a few then feed the plants move a few more into flower hung my 400 watt to get serious veg going with my clones..its go time..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 7, 2010)

kicking it into overdrive i see eh 2dog lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Morn BHC 41 degrees and rain on the way! Hey ryder!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

whats going on chef.........has been another long night just me my bong and my kush hmmmm.......who thinks that could be a song? me my bong and my kush lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

*Good Monday Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 27f


*Ozzy* I wish the brownie making RedHead was back also



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

good morning pc


----------



## astrobud (Mar 8, 2010)

good morn friends, i also miss red.  well the bubble came out ok yesterday all i can say is wow. have a great day everyone i have to go run some errends, put some money in my grow acct if you will,my 1000 watt ballast craped out on me so im going to go digital, lucky i still have my backups hooked up. 775 we watched the tpb movie and was not impressed, it just wasent as funny as the series although it did have its moments


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

yea its not as good as the show but lol it does have funny moments and i don't know man i kinda feel like a light collector lol..............do any of you all get like that just when you have spare money like eh i am going to buy a spare 400 watt or 600 watt system? lol maybe that is just me?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

spare money? Is that the same as extra cash? :rofl:

I will except on donations of spare money and/or extra cash anyone is willing to send me

I have never had this infliction of spare money and/or extra cash.


But there again, I did not stay at a Holiday Inn last night either:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

I think all should give to the relief of the poor chef's fund! Remember a chef is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

lol you guys crack me up lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

Good morning :yay: 50f and SUNNY, I see the actual sun :banana: :yay: :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

Crazy ain't it *Ozzy* but it is about time too



BIU BHC:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

I was begening to think sunshine was like extra money, and didn't exist either.

BIU BIU til the sun goes down


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats sun! Really! It's been so loong, Do children still laugh?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

afternoon people. having a bowl. kind of dreay and cold here..lows in the 30's...is almost unheard of where I live. We are known for our heat. not that I am eager for it but I do want to grow outside..lol. started some laundry and put dinner in the oven..I bought asparagus to cook in the meat juices I wonder how long they will take to bake? hmmm


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

About 10-15 min 2dog on 350. Have another bowl you'll feel better!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

I am having a bowl and eating reduced fat cheeze its..so yum. I need to put laundry away...


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinkin on doing a corned beef. Ya know 2dog something chessy sounds good!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

:yay: *CONGRATS 2DOG!* Just saw where you won bpotm! Congrats:headbang2: :yay: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

corned beef takes a while when I do it..I love it with spicey mustard..

cheeze it chicken...mash lowfat cheezits dip chicken in egg then the crackers then bake..


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Oooh try it with spicy crushed up pork rinds! Awsome and low carb.....hmmm cheeze it's!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> :yay: *CONGRATS 2DOG!* Just saw where you won bpotm! Congrats:headbang2: :yay: :bong1: :bong1:


 

thanks there were some amazing shots this month..I am stoked. and appreciate all my friends voting for me lol...    an awesome 30th birthday present for me! plus I really needed to win before tc starts playing again..


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

your 30 today?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Oooh try it with spicy crushed up pork rinds! Awsome and low carb.....hmmm cheeze it's!


 
its a great way to use crackers if someone leaves them open overnight and they are stale.. waste not want not right?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

way to grow 2Dog congrats


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Absoulutly!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> your 30 today?


 
no later this month. I learned to grow and become a full fledged hippy in my 30th year.   :holysheep:


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Heheh i'll be looking fer it! Uh oh...i feel a birthday poem in the works!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

chefy what would you serve with cornish game hens? I bought some our friend insists they are illegal and we want to mess with him...I did get some wild rice, anything other ideas? of course a salad..hmm I have never cooked thse before either lol..


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok gimma min.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

With the wild rice a few almonds wouldn't hurt. Now cooking cornie's is just like cooking chicken just on a smaller scale. You can use any choice of spices you desire, a little rosemary on these things is damn wonderfull! If you got a little bottle of poultry seasoning, break it out. Now here's a little trick stuff the cavity...er stick onions, 2 whole cloves of garlic and a little butter inside the birds butt! This will flavor the bird from the inside out. Cokk'em at 350 fer 45 min or untill done. Now another trick is to cook them in a cooking dish upsidedown. This will keep the .....bre...ti...the top side moist. When you think they are about 10 min from being done turn over and brown. Green beans and mash with gravy is simple and good to acompany your birds.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats 2Dog on BPOTM :woohoo:


More :bong1: more:bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks guys this site makes me feel so happy! no wonder we love it here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> no later this month. I learned to grow and become a full fledged hippy in my 30th year.   :holysheep:


 
don't see you going without a shower or shoeless


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

hey i didnt say a dirty hippy....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

good evening guys and gals time for a bong hit :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

waiting for hubs to hit the bong...told him I want to talk and he ran out the door with the dogs lmao.....


----------



## astrobud (Mar 8, 2010)

hi guys,way to go 2dog  on the bpom, bubble for everyone:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryyyyydddeerr!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

2dooooog! Wut up! Sushio and apple martinis on a surprise trip from the wifey! BIU Duck!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Astro if you hit bubble while chewing bubblegum...is thatr a bubble bubble?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 8, 2010)

whats goin on chef ?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

its a double bubble...


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey ryder just stoppin in before i get a good couple of hours night sleep.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2010)

Here *chef*:bong1::bong1: a nightcap before you go

I'll pass :48::48::48::48: to get the night started right


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

night friends I need my beauty sleep I have to get up at 420...for work blah!


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Morn BHC! Wow passed out fer a bit! 44 degrees and another bongin day!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 9, 2010)

oh it is without a doubt time for a bong hit


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Doo it Ryder....DOOOOOO IIIITTT!!!!!! I dare ya!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 9, 2010)

ohhh man it has been done lol i really shouldn't get this high in the morning but hell it's now or never


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Wake n bake!!! It's what's fer breakfast!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 9, 2010)

today was a good day chef was talking to the lady last night and she came out and admitted to me last night that during her first two chemo's she used weed for the nausea and pain but said she wasn't proud of it.............i told her do you know who you are dating? you better be damn proud lol..............but we started talking about maybe going legal and i think she wants to give it a try


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

You know how us texas boys do!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 9, 2010)

lol had no idea you were from texas lol or maybe you told me i think i smoke way too much weed sometimes lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh man. It's killer how MJ brings the people together huh! go fer it Ryder. Man you could pass on your personal knowledge to someone who is at the forefront of what MJ can do fer you! Break her in softly and show her how we do it here!


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> lol had no idea you were from texas lol or maybe you told me i think i smoke way too much weed sometimes lol


 Yup gonna move back real soon!


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Gotta get ready to take the wifey to work, bbl!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 9, 2010)

i will be back later too guys i am going to pass out for a bit lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers :ciao:*

Sunny, foggy and 30f


BIU BHC as it is 2 for Tuesday :bong2::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

morning ducky it was freezing in my house this morning...I think one of the dogs knocked the door open it must have been ajar...

plusm while I checked the plants last night hubby and I had our food stolen...rotten dogs ...


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Bad dogs! Rains almost here, gonna stick around till next week!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2010)

The perils of having 5 dogs 2Dog....Once the weather gets to be a bit warmer, I also have a dog that is capable of letting himself out, but he also lets all the fly's and misquotes in.


I hear chef I do not need the rain  about a week of sun would be better



BIU BHC :bong2::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2010)

Sunny and almost 70f today then :rant: the rain gets here, Ol'well time to play in the sun while I can look at y'll later.
I'll set this round up alittle Skunk#1 with bluemoonshine hash for a kicker:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: Enjoy life better painfree and :stoned:


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Just got some news that made me smile. Looks like it's getting time to pull up stakes and head west! Yup thats right looks like the ol chefy is finally going home! Wifey's work wants her to head up this thing that she does only back home in TEXAS!!! Be headed there about june so gotta put a stop date on my grows but will commence when i'm back home!
YYyyyeeeeeehhhhhaaawww ya'll!  Gotta pick the wifey up but will be back on later!!!!!! BIU  Family!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome home Chef....


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Be there in june! Margaritas and a belly full of fajitas OHC!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 9, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Welcome home Chef....


yeppurs, good news!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats on the news chefy you guys will have fun looking for a new place!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 9, 2010)

~ BONG TIME ~


:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree! Tanks fast and 2dog! Looking foward to doing my grow thang back home! Hmmm., maybe an outdoor grow in the future!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

I was looking here for the first time right now and can't find any pics of bongs. I guess I always thought this post was full of people showing off their bongs and stuff. Oh well here is one anyways, carry on.


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Morn BHC! 46 degrees and rain is here...kinda. Time fer a wake-n-bake! BIU!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*


38f and rain is coming


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

oh man I crashed early last night at 630...I needed it. Time to get serious tonight though transplants and clones going in...time for a quickie bowl then off to work...


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a good day 2dog! Crashed early myself last night. See ya when ya get back!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2010)

A cool morning here!  I just snapped the pic of the tree.  The duck last week at Shasta lake.  More pics in the "potography" thread.

*Good Morning BHC!*

A duck for Duck. 

Have a Safe and Wonderful day!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey everybody good afternoon lol that is one nice duck right there lol


----------



## painterdude (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everybody.....nice pics tc!......is that snow?....yuk....

Did anyone order any goodies from Attitude this past weekend?  They were giving away two different seeds from Sub Cool's collection.  Just wondering if anyone has ever grown his 'Jack the Ripper' or 'The Third Dimension'?  Also ordered some of Nirvana's 'Master Kush'.......had all kinds of problems with my Visa Card....took hours and hours to finally get the order thru and ended up using a Master Card.....I'll never use Visa again.....


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all! Got subs querkle along with the freebies. Haven't done  any yet.....yet!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey BHC !!!! Sup y'all ? 

BonG TiMe 





:woohoo: :lama: :smoke1: :2940th_rasta: :48: :welcome: :fly: :headbang: :chillpill: :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

thats cute jim...I am smoking violet and she is making me sleepy and I am a high strung individual sometimes..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2010)

:ciao: BIU til late in the night


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 10, 2010)

CooL 

:bong1: BIU BIU GuyZz:bong1:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 10, 2010)

mmm time to settle down for the night and have a couple


----------



## painterdude (Mar 10, 2010)

CHEF.....Sub Cool's beans averaged out at about nine bucks apiece so I couldn't afford to buy his.....but.....couldn't resist the freebee's....lots of luck cooking after you smoke your Querkle (wishful thinking from Oregon)


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Seee thats what i'm talking about! Smoke some querkle and turn your brain into jello......shiney!


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Morn BHC! 48 degrees and a light rain is about! Counting down the day's till the big move! Gonna be a bongin day!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 11, 2010)

packing it up and moving huh chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Slowly packing got till june then texas bound! Back home where i belong!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

chefy will your knee be done before you try to move any boxes I am worried about that heavy lifting....smoking some violet man she turned out nice..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 45f suppose to rain later

Nice duck tc  How ya doing?


I agree Ozzy   BIU til ya can't biu no more, then just do it some more:bong:


BIU BHC  :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2010)

:ciao: BHCers 54f with rain moving in. been enjoy the sunshine the last couple days. Got a few outdoor plots turned and ready for plants at the end of next month


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

2dog you are a peach! We plan on hiring people to do all the work, i just gotta drive! I will take it easy!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

nice...I have always done the grunt work myself! lol..time for a bowl my manager is driving me crazy..


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Mee too 2dog but when you get old!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2010)

mmm yea i have always also had to do all the heavy lifting lol lucky you


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks ryder! Morn BHC! 50 degrees...raining BIU my people!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2010)

morning everyone so glad it is friday!!! I love my job but hate my new manager...we get a new one every year..lucky us. urggggggggg


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

53f cloudy and raining.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2010)

mmmmm good night everyone


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 12, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> morning everyone so glad it is friday!!! I love my job but hate my new manager...we get a new one every year..lucky us. urggggggggg



Heh i got the same problem here 
Smoke a joint or 2 and do your job better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Friday BHCers :48::48::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:tokie: table's set and ready for y'all


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Oz don't mind if I do

Turned into a real nice day 

Taking a dinner break, thinking Chinese but there again, I am a great procrastinator.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Mar 12, 2010)

TC.....I hope the nuns are praying their sweet, little hearts out for ya.....I'm sending lots of Oregon love

Ozzy....what do you do to keep the deer away?  And do you use Slug bait?

Chef....do you watch the Anthony Bourdain cooking show?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

P-Dude :48: I weave brairs around my patches and grow in the tops of down trees(natural barriers). for slugs just bury a wide mouth jar with something with a little sugar to draw them in and drown them.


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

P-dude! i watch tony every new episode! 2dog, oz, p-dude, duck, Phsy, and my bud Ryder........Let's BIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 12, 2010)

ostpicsworthless:
ostpicsworthless:
*biu *_biu_ _bhc_

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:

ostpicsworthless: 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

my my my what a mighty long night it has been.........time for a toke who's up for one?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Raining and 38f

LR I am up and :bongin: 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

He musta toked out duck! Poor ryder!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 13, 2010)

hey all, no rain in sight! nice temps 40f-upper 60s. looked in on my white castle this am, and was greeted with sugary lookin goodness.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2010)

Still raining and still :bong1: but need to run to Post Office

Got some organic ferts and they were suppose to send 2 pounds but sure does not feel like it gonna weigh it at the Post Office since I have nothing to weigh it


Congrats Fa$t :aok:



BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Bongdrops keep falling on my head....er is that raindrops....BIU!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello my people!!! how is everything going in bong land?


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryder....RYDER......*RYDER!!!!!!*...............wut up?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not much in a really weird mood today not like a bad mood just feel like really idk.........i think its the sleep deprivation lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

ok ok..this is what ya do...First you bong, followed by two more sessions of serious bongin, bong once more and then........bong three more times. At this point your gonna have the power munchies. Now this is real important.... don't eat anything you don't intentd to wear cause after all that smoking you'll pass out close to the end of your snaks!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol chef man that is a ton of bonging there, but i know you know best so i will follow those directions step by step.


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Trust me chef is good, chef is wise


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

chef needs to give me some food lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on down, doing a rainy sat mama meal....Manwich!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

i will just wait for you to come to texas then we can do it right


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Bbq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A brisket, some ribs, and some chappel hill venision and garlic sausage!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Omg some brisket right now mmmmmmm now thats heaven


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't wait to get back home an start a summer outdoor grillin thread!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Why you wanna tease everybody like that? lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

No tease gonna do a big 4th of july blowout!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 13, 2010)

chef, would that be chappel hill on 64 s of tyler?


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Very good fast! Been there once i usally go to the local market and pick up what i need but that place is awsome!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

well looks like im coming over chef lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Well ya gotta wait till i get there, if ya show up now ya might get a little hungry waiting till june!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

mmm well don't take too long lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

LOl got to finish the grows i have first.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

yes cuz we shall need some bud lol


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 13, 2010)

Its the time....
One hit for Lowryder.... :bong2:
One hit for The chef......:bong2:      
One hit for PcDuCk......:bong2:
One hit for [email protected]:bong2:
One hit  for 2Dog....:bong2:
One hit for all the BHC MEMBERS................... :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:

:bong2: AND PSYJIM IS STOOOOONEEEDD!!! :bong2:
*
HAPPY HIGH EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 13, 2010)

and a big bowl of blue cheese for jim....smoking doing my nails ..going to my friends to watch the fight tonight I made chefs hot wings..!!! ty chefy!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 13, 2010)

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong2:

I love blue cheese


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Hope they turn out good fer ya 2dog, anytime! Yojimbo...BIU!


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Morn BHC! 48 degrees and Rainin! Gonna rain all day,,,,til thursday! Oh well Gonna BIU!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 14, 2010)

mmmm good morning everyone


----------



## astrobud (Mar 14, 2010)

i like cheese


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

35f and rain.......... still

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2010)

afternoon peeps!  I wonder why the bpotm hasnt been changed yet? smoking a bowl...tomorrow is going to come way too soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

*2Dog*, Hick opened a fresh cured jar and is to stoned to remember how a keyboard works. He's talking to it but nothings happening.:laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2010)

lol...ozzy that is prob not far off with the quality he grows... I want to see my purple girl up there! hubby doesnt believe I won lmao..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in a try to hurry spring up mood. Got to many plants going and have the it time to pop new seeds itch bad. I'm jone'ns to start seeds and have plants stuffed in the grow boxes


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! You tell him the ol chefy said it was true 2dog!


----------



## smokingtoke420 (Mar 14, 2010)

i love the bongs man

i prefer glass on glass though!


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

The posting of live links is against site rules.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys sorry i fell out of action for a bit passed out for quite a bit lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Rrrrrrrryyyyyddderrrr~!!!!!!!.....wut up?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2010)

cloned more plants tonight! my veg closet is very full...highs this week 75 and lows in the 50's tomorrow is the day my beauties start outside!! I think I  may call in to get it all set up...plus the lawn in the back needs to be mowed first! I am stoked!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Way to go 2dog! Call in! I said HEY RYDER!


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Morn BHC!! 46 degrees and rain is still here but will be gone soon! Time to BIU!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2010)

woot! good morning everybody.........this week is going to be a real nice week should i say the start to the rest of my life ................BONG TIMEEEEEE


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2010)

and cheffffff whats going on buddddddyyyyy.............bong toke?


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

OOh your talking to me now  Hehehe bong time Ryder! Then a short nap!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao::bong:*

Overcast and 37f



I am having the same problems *Ozzy* 


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 15, 2010)

mornin, BHC. sunny for the rest of the week, hope it stays dry. can't get my semi out of the yard, till the sponge they call soil, in E TX, drys up.


----------



## bigb (Mar 15, 2010)

hey fellow cultivators, thought id say hi on this bright warm monday mornin before i go out with the gps and look for a good gorrilla grow spot, but first im gonna post a grow journal for all my indoor...smoke time!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

afternoon folks! time for a bowl then lunch then working on the room!


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey 2dog!................................................wut up.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2010)

I think 2Dog may be lost in her grow room.


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

lol I was...feels like limbo time. waiting for the right amount of heat and light..my grow closet is goign really well so that makes me happy. took some pictures..it is so weird to me to not have more plants in flower..want my veggers to get a little bigger I am an impatient woman!


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh i bet you can have patience!!.....Then agian your manager could fall off the face of the earth    Duck, haven't we all???!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

she is such a rotten woman...she made a mistake with me..put me awol on a day I called in at 525 am..so the union is handling her and she is so pissed at me..lol...whatever. it wouldnt effect my job but I refuse to have it on there...she screws up all the time..gave the the wrong persons leave hours report she sucks.. I hate to even type that or be around her negativity it is so stressful for me..so i daydream of my friends..like chef getting a cool place in texas or tc getting healed or ducky yelling at the delivery man or moving snow..makes me happy so thanks guys


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

if it makes you feel better 2dog....I yell at snow too! Morn BHC 44 degrees and more light rain today! Time to BIU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

33f and looking like it is gonna be a wonderful day(no rain).


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

morning guys omg the toilets are messed up flushed one this mornign and water is coming out the bottom...waiting for the plumber to open hope this doesnt costs millions...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

at home or at work 2Dog?


well I guess it is a bummer either way, but worst if it is at home


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh well the fun has begun once again:rofl:  Me and Fed-X:holysheep:

I guess I should learn to request the Big Brown truck when ordering off the internet, But there again I never said I was a rocket scientist:laugh:
There excuse Saturday was inclement  weather...It rained:holysheep: 


Hey *Ozzy* you ever do any worm farming?


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

A backed up toilet:holysheep:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> morning guys omg the toilets are messed up flushed one this mornign and water is coming out the bottom...waiting for the plumber to open hope this doesnt costs millions...


if it's leaking at the floor, could be as simple as a new wax gasket. still a PIA.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Fast if it's leaking on the floor.....Run fer the hills!


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

A shot rang out;
A scream was herd!
Someone got hit,
By a flying turd!

A bathroom poem fer 2dog..........by the chef


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey BHCers happy 2 for Tuesday :bong::bong: :48::48:

*Duck* I just started a worm farm myself? I use a old shop vac for the farm. I have used worm casting for yrs never grew and harvested my own. I am moving toward organic teas more and more. They seem to really give a boost to the supersoil mixes.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey oz let us know how that werks fer ya! Real interested...might be one in the chef's future!


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Playing around with the camera and took a few snaps in the dark...hehe it's nightberry!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking nice chef :aok:

Well my turmoils with Fed-duh is still going:rofl: they could not find me again today, glad they are not ambulance drivers:rofl: they were just here a week and 1/2 ago.:confused2: plus the have my phone # Why do they not call when they are searching for me? Well this is only 2nd delivery exceptions so far, the quickest prior has been 4 delivery exceptions, before getting me the package. 

I am gonna give them worms a whirl here myself pretty quick *Ozzy* just mostly worried about the cold temps during winter.:confused2:



Enough whining back to biu:bong2::bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2010)

Duck I plan to set my worm ben on a outbuilding and stack some hay bails around it this coming winter they should be all right. If I think it get to cold will just set it on a plant warming mat.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

it isnt the wax things the lines need to be flushed I think...hubby and his friend are looking at it I want to call plumber...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

just rent the machine..it is easy but messy


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ozzy* I was thinking the same with the straw bales, but sometimes it gets a bit colder here. They say that if the worms are doing their thing properly that there is little to no smell, so with that in mind I was also thinking of a closet off my mud room maybe...How long you been on the adventure? and where did you order your worms from? I ordered a Gusantio? Brand worm composter from wormswrangler. Don't know if any good but gonna give it a try:confused2:

Oh well TMT and not enough BIU :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:

Been researching worms  and doing :bong1:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

worms and pot...

plumber is here...I guess I gave hubby the crazy eye..

cleaning my vape tube so I can hit that while he works..


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

You could always try a cherry bomb!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

the house was built in 19494 everything is having to be replaced...all of the shower pipes everything..and the guy we bought it from siad he did that...maybe a few things himself that had to be redone..also told us it was on city and it had a sewer system instead so my dad called the guy and threatened to sue him and he paid to get the city hooked up to our sewer..what a mess...and we paid 254,000 for this house so the guy made good money and still tried to scam..


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> the house was built in 19494


:holysheep: 
Holy crap! Thats old...er..not happened yet! See 2dog thats the problem...your toilet doesn't exsist!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

lol my eyes are tired from typing tax docs all day...I should be watching tv lol...it would be awful to be blind.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Smoke woman! Take two spliffys and ....take two more!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

plumber is here and hubby hid the pipe..I may try to find it. damn. and I had to pee outside.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't knock peeing outside, Do it myself......course the wifey gets on to me fer doing it from the roof!


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Morn BHC! 43 degrees and NO Rain!!!! Gonna put some dead mammal flesh on the outdoor steel cooking aparatis this weekend! BIU my people!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

bbq season eh chefy? sounds good. I am login being outside right now high of 71


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2010)

*Good Morning Bongers:ciao:*

Sunny and 32f

I guess I will BIU till FED-DUh makes it..maybe...:rofl:

:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong:

Do a :bong1: for St. Patty's Day :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

BBQ season is here! Steaks, chiken, sausage, ribs...hell where's that cat at?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2010)

*Duck* waiting on Fed-lost will cause you to run out before they get there.

*2Dog* to bad you ain't close to me the bill would be alot less


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Afternoon BHC! Up to 66 degrees! Waiting on 2dog to deliver the potty news!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

potty's are fine 150.00 later...drain was clogged deep down. never a repeat never flush pot leaf's~!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

OOOuuuuuchhh!!! 150 to unclog your toddy! Damn 2dog did they think your last name was political name? Pot in the potty doesn't mix...got it!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

Sup Y'all ? 

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Wut up jimbo! What's rippin the ol bong tonight?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

All fine my friend..Just finish my work(im chef 2 ) and chillin at my house bonging some skunk


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet! Mp always needs another chef!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

heh naah you are the chef around here men 
im just sous 


:bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright BHC Time BIU Cheffy style!!!!! Now thats cooking!


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

*`BIU' "BIU~ BHC*  :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2010)

:48::bong1::48::bong1::48::bong::bongin::48: Are we there yet?:stoned:


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Morn BHC! Whoa wen't to lay down fer a nap and ....good mornin! Alright BHC, you can join in when you log on....1..........2.............3.......Wake-n-bake!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 18, 2010)

Morning Chef.
This time change has me whacked out. I fell asleep at 6:30PM and woke up around 1AM face down in a Choc Cake ..... don't know what happened??????
There was a roach with lipstick on it nearby .


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

:spit:  got my clock way off too OHC! It's not the roaches with lipstick ya have to worry about......it's the penguins after your bud light!:holysheep:  .......Do be doobie doo.....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 18, 2010)

I only do the bud light to be polite. 
You can have mine, Chef. 
I need coffee or a nap.:bong: :bong1: :aok:


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm a apple martini guy although if it's beer, straight budweiser or a good shiner boch


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 18, 2010)

mornin BHC. crisp this am, poss of freezing over weekend. 
yesterday was veddy good to me. AZ cleared me of wrongdoing, and reinstated my drivers license, swapped it for a TX license.  
getting CDL back is next step......it's been a long, frustrating 30 months. 
got my semi out of mud/storage. :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats fast! Gonna hit the open road soon eh? ..ooooh take your camera and keep it 10,10 on the side!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful day here everyone. Hope all is well.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

morning people..that is great news fast! time for a bowl yay~


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48::bong1::48::bong1::48::bong::bongin: Are we there yet?:stoned:



O yes we are...for years now... heh 

*BIU BIU BHC PPL* :bong: !!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

off to work wahhhhh later gators!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 18, 2010)

Have a good day of number crunching *2Dog*

I'll be in the sun BIU


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Have a good day 2dog! Try not to strangle the boss!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2010)

*Good Afternoon BHC :ciao:*

58f and sunny

Just got done mixing a batch of sub's supersoil and now letting it cook 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Wut up Duck! Burning some rope and trying to decide my first grow when i get back home!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2010)

:ciao:BHC...BIU :bong2::bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 18, 2010)

yup, thats a good view!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

as far as the boss. I am very nice to her and treat her with respect..I think she is slightly warming up to me she was being nicer today..maybe she is realizing it isnt my fault she put the wrong codes in.. just because I am nice does not mean I am weak..I do have the union on it and they have filed a grievance..my steward is ticked she did that and he gave her a chance to just remove it..I will NOT have an awol on my record..heck no.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 18, 2010)

whats up all. busy as hell at work and im tierd. i see everyone is doing fine and even a suprise visit from buddy luv( how ya doin)looking good duck. lets bong it up


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Astro....BIU :bong2::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 18, 2010)

BIU :bolt:cloning night:yay: Got the get'r started bug, gonna pop a few seeds.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the get-r-done attitude but worried about snow

 Plus I am just plain out of room


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello BHC! Good fer you 2dog! Duck don't get r done.....get r lit!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Morn BHC! 49 degrees and the first outdoor grill will take place this sat! Biu family! Yo Ryder where ya at?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

*Good Bonging BHC :ciao:*

Sunny and 43f


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

practice makes practice..:bong2::bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 19, 2010)

*BIU BIU * :bong: 

Whats up bong hitters ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

Just BIU Jim:bong:

Going to big city later :bong:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool Bro !!!im going to work 
Ill be back later for some BIU'S !! :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Hagd jimbo! Saving a bong fer ya!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

its smoke time baby


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

RRRYYYDDERRR! Where ya been buddy! Biu!!!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

mmm i hadn't been sleeping well the past few weeks and i don't know what happened but i would just get up smoke a bowl and i would be like really tired so basically i hibernated for a couple days lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool! Hey brother anytime we can catch somezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's ya know....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

ryder you were just getting the batteries to full power for Spring


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

biu bhc :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

:bong::bong::48::bong1::bong1::bolt: to the sunshine :yay:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 19, 2010)

Sup Stoners around the world ? 

LETS ALL TAKE SOME HITS !!!!! 

BIU BIU BHCtoners


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

TGIF smokey time!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

BIU BHC :bong:

first day of Spring tomorrow


:bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

:yay: :banana: :clap: :woohoo: Spring:headbang: :headbang: :banana: :headbang2: 

:48::48:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

the batteries seem to still be a charging lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

Nap in the sun tomorrow it will help revive and bring you back to life


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

I need something man it is like no matter what i do i feel so drained meh lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2010)

Might be time to see the Doc. Check you sugar and blood pressure.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

BIU :bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe its time to visit duck lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2010)

getting closer


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Been a while since I stopped in here.  Nice to still see some familiar faces.  

Good evening ladies and gents.  Been a wild and odd day for me.  BIU!! :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Mar 20, 2010)

Morn BHC! Damn missed the group last night! Too many apple martinis! 50 degrees right now but gonna get in the 70's and getting preped fer the first grill of the summer! BIU Family!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

37f and sunny but our hi is only gonna be in the low 40's


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

good morning everyone bong toke?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

That is what I am doing LR, BIU:bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

yea i would say it is without a doubt about that time lol, what you puffin on duck?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Bubba/Kush with a bit of AI on the side


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

mmm now that sounds tasty my friend


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks.... it works. I especially like the Bubba/Kush


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is the next BHC meeting ? pcduck's house ? 
Nice PiCs Bro!!
BIU BIU !!!!! :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 20, 2010)

mornin BHC. overcast and 56f, rain on the way, temps droppin to freezing.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Your official LR :aok: 

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Whew what a day Busy but got a lot accomplished.

#1 was I made a clone machine just waiting on the 180 and 360 misters, and the foam inserts. I am using a 1000 gph pump. Took about a hour so far. My friend made one and I just love how fast it gets cuttings to start making roots.

#2,#3,and #4 BIU :bong:

#5 hauled water

#6 tailgated some stone onto the driveway.

#7,#8 and #9 BIU:bong:

#10 ate


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Your official LR :aok:
> 
> BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:



Appreciate it man  time for a bong toke been such a longggggg day


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

*~ BONG TIME ~*

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

The day always seems to have gone better somehow after hitting the bong lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Everything goes better with a :bong1: LR


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

yea today wasn't that bad now lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

we had a nice day here, was suppose to rain, never did

no body stopped over, no trespassers, no 4 wheelers, it was a nice day


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

BIU BIU BHC !!!! :bong: :aok: :ciao: :bong2:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

mmm not over here the girl was really sick and spent basically all day in the er bleh here is to hoping tomm is ten times better


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey BHCers time for a Saturday night BIU session.

*Duck *you sound like me been into alittle of everything. 

:48:*LR* hope your days are getting better

:bong::bong: passing to y'll :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes lets hope for a better tomorrow, er's suck


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

:bong::holysheep::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to see that *LR* we posted at the same time sending good thoughts your girls way.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2010)

*Ozzy* that is what spring/cabin fever will do to me:rofl: a little of this and a lot of that and a bunch of this :bong1:..I just hope I can maintain a positive attitude and keep busy.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

mmm i appreciate it guys she had been really good for a good while and then out of nowhere it was crazy but hopefully all will be well


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2010)

That's me *Duck* I go til the knee and back go out. Then :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: til no pain then go again. Once the gardens are planted I set around then.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope for the best for y'll, *LR*. Just listen to the Docs they stand the best chance of finding out how to help her get well.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 20, 2010)

appreciate it bro  god willing everything will be alright


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 21, 2010)

mornin, BHC! snow again, in E TEXAS.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow i havent seen snow i think in two years but i am in the south but i am sure to see my fill in utah i am guessing lol


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 21, 2010)

RYDER....ya movin? what general part of utah?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 21, 2010)

The girl and i are headed to salt lake city bro.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2010)

*Good Morning BHC :ciao:*

Cloudy and 36f


BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 21, 2010)

beautiful city, surrounded by mountains, and yes snow.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

Mornin BHC 

Whats up y'all ? 

Got a pic for ya!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 21, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> Mornin BHC
> 
> Whats up y'all ?
> 
> ...




:yeahthat: and hopefully it is also surrounded by a bunch of those? lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I will practice :bong1: all day.

BIU BHC :bong2::bong2::bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 21, 2010)

i will join you duck, practice makes perfect


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 11, 2011)

JUST GOT BACK IN>>>>>>>HEY BHC!!!!!!!!!!! B I U !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bongin:


----------



## cubby (Jan 11, 2011)

Are we really back???? :yay: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: I can't believe how much I missed this forum. Let's bong it up.
Good to see you TOA (so to speak).


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2011)

Wut up Bongers! BIU For the time we missed! Glad were back!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2011)

Me bong long time 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 11, 2011)

:yay: the best site is back

:48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 11, 2011)

Bong...along....along...
:fid: :bong1: :yay: :bong1: :yay: :bong1: :yay: :bong1: :yay: :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 11, 2011)

*Good AfterNoon Bong Hitters Worldwide!*

So good to see all of you!
So good to see the site up and running.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

Pack the biggest bowl you can find and hit it long and hard....BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 11, 2011)

biu I found my way back, missed everyone,had to re register,lost everything.....BIU


----------



## starwarz (Jan 11, 2011)

OHH MAN I'M GONNA HAVE THE BIGGEST BONGLOAD!!

BIU BHC!!!!
:48::bong::bong1::bong2:


----------



## budtender (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh yeah we back :clap: :clap: , I am going to go take a big rip come back and watch as everyone figures out their world is back. This is the only site in the world that you can truly, visit their best buds grow the best buds and smoke the best buds. , I am so darn happy right now, thanks MarP for getting us all back together, better to have lost some data than to lose the friendships that are being made. Peace Everyone, bt :aok:


----------



## politikz_amore (Jan 11, 2011)

Best Bong Rip sesh of the year is about to start. Daaayum is feels good to be back.

BIU Bong hitters club. Happy 2011.

-P/a :2940th_rasta:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2011)

......been waiting for this to come back....nice to see everybody once again....light 'em up and smoke one for me because I'm still bummed from watching the 'Ducks'.....


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2011)

I 'had' over 1,000 posts which I was so proud of....and now I'm back to 787....and the Art Club lost about 23 or more pages.....hmmm....who fixed this?

burnin dude.....Hi my friend


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2011)

HICK.....did you help?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 11, 2011)

we had just over 7 inches of snow....and for my state -its alot! had fun on the quads and are ready for more fun tomorrow. Purple crack anyone? :bongin: BIU!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

we only got about 5 inches or so around my house. but we to had a blast on the atv. tied a car hood to the back and made a day of it. well i say a day the the corn wiskey kind cut it short but ti was still fun


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Bongers... will a big bag of vape work? Lets BIU. I was thinking about that too painter too about the posts. Oh well, our posts are gone but  we are still here.
Great to see all you guys.


----------



## warfish (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been adding so much ice to my bong tonight in celebration that I think I hit the full point and it just spit back at me!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey Rosey we are back I was like freakin couldnt get up with my peeps I am complete now time to BIU,still wont let me see pers.messages?


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Morn bongers! Time yo BIU old school style!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2011)

Good Morning Cheffy and all you bongers, so good to be back to my morning with you all. Mr RB and I have bronchitis so I bought a vaporizer, if you will allow, i will blow that puppy UP. Happy Hugs!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2011)

Good morning BHC Time to :48::48: a ew 

Hi TOA and StoneyBud I see yall down there


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 12, 2011)

hey ozz, just grubbin' on some breakfast and getting charged for the cold day ahead. 


How r u? :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2011)

setting in the warm watching it snow and hoping no one call with a frozen water line

What you having? I had biscuits and gravy and bacon


----------



## Melvan (Jan 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> setting in the warm watching it snow and hoping no one call with a frozen water line
> 
> What you having? I had biscuits and gravy and bacon



I'm staying in the warm house today watching the snow too. Had a bowl of Hog, and then a bowl of frosted shredded wheat.:bong1::bong1:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Rosie musta hit the vape too hard! Nap time!


----------



## cubby (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all, 
   Just came in from shoveling snow, where I found $200!!!:holysheep:  
I was just shoveling along, I threw a load of snow up on the snow bank, and the green caught my eye. I picked it up, shook the snow off, and viola money!!! :banana: It's just ten $20 bills folded in half twice and a red rubber band around them. 
   So unless someone comes looking for it, I just got paid $200 to shovel my own sidewalk. I got a fresh coffee, a fresh bowl, and money drying on the counter. Pretty good day so far. 
   Here's hoping everyone in the BHC finds $200 today
:bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Awwww krap! That's where i left it! I can describe it........it's green! Check! GIMME!


----------



## Melvan (Jan 12, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Just came in from shoveling snow, where I found $200!!!:holysheep:
> I was just shoveling along, I threw a load of snow up on the snow bank, and the green caught my eye. I picked it up, shook the snow off, and viola money!!! :banana: It's just ten $20 bills folded in half twice and a red rubber band around them.
> So unless someone comes looking for it, I just got paid $200 to shovel my own sidewalk. I got a fresh coffee, a fresh bowl, and money drying on the counter. Pretty good day so far.
> ...



Rock on! :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2011)

:aok:Sounds like it's new seed time cubby

:48::48:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah BHC.. it's awesome to post again..

At work, so no smoking for now, too much of a scent..so it's Fruity Pebble & Marshmallow( & Jack the Ripper and Bubbleberry and Cloud 9 ) Treats.

Can't wait to get home and BIU again..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 12, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Just came in from shoveling snow, where I found $200!!!:holysheep:
> I was just shoveling along, I threw a load of snow up on the snow bank, and the green caught my eye. I picked it up, shook the snow off, and viola money!!! :banana: It's just ten $20 bills folded in half twice and a red rubber band around them.
> So unless someone comes looking for it, I just got paid $200 to shovel my own sidewalk. I got a fresh coffee, a fresh bowl, and money drying on the counter. Pretty good day so far.
> ...


 
Uh I lost 200? Was it green and wet and did it smell sorta weird?


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Uh I lost 200? Was it green and wet and did it smell sorta weird?[/quote
> 
> *HEY LADY!!!!!!........THATS MINE!*


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2011)

Somebody must be bummed.....I wouldn't like to lose a bunch of twenties especially after I went to all that trouble to wrap them up with a rubber band


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

So I had to make a new account HAHA

But BIU BHC!!!!

PS I forgot what # I was... i think it was #6446


----------



## cubby (Jan 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :aok:Sounds like it's new seed time cubby
> 
> :48::48:


 

    I was thinking the same thing! I'm currently working on a whole new grow room.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 12, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> Rock on! :bongin:




cubby...I came by to smoke and you wernt home....dammit it was snowing hard and you sidewalk snow was deep! I dropped 20 20 dollar bills w a red rubberband......have you seen it??   




I got my quad stuck in the lakebed here a minute ago and then it started to snow! :holysheep:  


Its   tho- i got her pulled out n made it back...muddy as all hell! :lmao:

:giggle:


Yall having fun??!!!    BIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin: :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Jan 12, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> cubby...I came by to smoke and you wernt home....dammit it was snowing hard and you sidewalk snow was deep! I dropped 20 20 dollar bills w a red rubberband......have you seen it??


 

   Can you describe the red rubber band??? And I only found ten 20's, I'll have to go out and look for the other ten. If I find them I'll send them right to you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 13, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Can you describe the red rubber band??? And I only found ten 20's, I'll have to go out and look for the other ten. If I find them I'll send them right to you.





well im positive there were 20 of them.... You sure they went missing? I BET they did!!! :angry:

The rubber band was well worn, a few micro cracks in it. It did reak of bubble before it hit the snow and is made from sap and is colored by red lake #40.

 


lemme know I was headed to the dro' sto' to get a rainforest......


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 13, 2011)

:rofl:   :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2011)

Morning Bonger Buddys,
WOW cubby, your lucky day. that is awesome for you.. Kinda sucks for the other guy,(sorry TOA) but very cool for you. 
Chef, what ya smoking?
Ozzy, nice to see you.
G2P, thinking good thoughts.
Lets BIU ( still vaping here) People!!!!
34 degrees F


----------



## meds4me (Jan 13, 2011)

32*f, dark outside.....BUT I GOT my BONG all LOADED ! BIU ~" Morninn all ! another day in the hood ~"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2011)

25*f and fresh bong chiller:yay: time to go play in the snow

BUI BHC:bong::bong1::bongin::bong1::48::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 13, 2011)

3....2.....1......:bongin:


BIU : Mission Accomplished!!!!


----------



## Melvan (Jan 13, 2011)

Firing up the old piece of junk.:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm in...:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 13, 2011)

me too:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: are we :stoned:yet


----------



## meds4me (Jan 14, 2011)

NOPE !....lol 
I'm off to the bead shop and hopefully they are in a buying mood ! BIU Peeps and wish me luck ! ~" Peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 14, 2011)

:bongin: good luck!!!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 14, 2011)

almost.. :bong2: one or :bong2: two more.....

nope.. grab the hash.  :bong:  there we go..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

morning ducky long time no see... is this a Folgers morning in my cup? lol...or bowl. I hope u r well my feathery friend.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 15, 2011)

morning bhc,dang its cold outside,packin the bowl....biu,have a great day everyone:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Ya 2Dog, yeah we've been missing you  too. A bunch of us went to another site to wait it out till MariP came back on line and we were wondering if anyone contacted you.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning BHC,
hope everyones doin' well this morning. Havin' my morning coffee and bong hits before breakfast. I've been looking out the window at a squirrell, I am glad I'm not a squirrell, it's only 7 degrees outside and he/she dose'nt have shoes or gloves or even little ear muffs. If I was a squirrell, I'd jump on a train and head for Key West, warm weather and plenty of nuts, they probably have good stuff to eat as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats funny cubby. If I was a squirrel I would live here. They have a heated water dish, lots of peanuts and dogs to harass.

Today is mr rb and my anniversary. How can we be married for 39 years... I was such a slut to marry him when I was 5.

Lets BIU people.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning BHC..

It wont stop snowing..  I've gotta go play!!
but first, :48:
:bong2:


----------



## Melvan (Jan 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thats funny cubby. If I was a squirrel I would live here. They have a heated water dish, lots of peanuts and dogs to harass.
> 
> Today is mr rb and my anniversary. How can we be married for 39 years... I was such a slut to marry him when I was 5.
> 
> Lets BIU people.



39 years married! That's frickin amazing. I'm 20 years in, I was a child bride too, my Betsy Wetsy was my maid of honor. Enjoy your day.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy hell. Congrats Rose, I'll make sure to BIU for the both of you!

I thought 8 years was a long time! :rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 15, 2011)

wow all my pics are gone here....that sucks!

BIU!!! :bongin:


----------



## cubby (Jan 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thats funny cubby. If I was a squirrel I would live here. They have a heated water dish, lots of peanuts and dogs to harass.
> 
> Today is mr rb and my anniversary. How can we be married for 39 years... I was such a slut to marry him when I was 5.
> 
> Lets BIU people.


 

    39 YEARS !!!! Mr RB must have the patience of a saint.....or goes fishing alot....JK,JK,JK
   Congrats to the two of you !!
My nexy 39 bong hits are for you two !!!:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2011)

RoseBud said:
			
		

> I was such a slut to marry him when I was 5.




:rofl::rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 15, 2011)

:yeahthat:  :rofl:  congrats to you and your mr
 :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> 39 YEARS !!!! Mr RB must have the patience of a saint.....or goes fishing alot....JK,JK,JK
> Congrats to the two of you !!
> My nexy 39 bong hits are for you two !!!:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


Thanks A lot Cub, He does at times have the patience of a saint, and no he doesn't go fishing a lot.  We have been lucky.  The next 39 bongs??? thanks man.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2011)

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 15, 2011)

daym- thats a long time!! My g-parents were married 65 yrs!!!

BIU :bongin:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thats funny cubby. If I was a squirrel I would live here. They have a heated water dish, lots of peanuts and dogs to harass.
> 
> Today is mr rb and my anniversary. How can we be married for 39 years... I was such a slut to marry him when I was 5.
> 
> Lets BIU people.



congrats you guys must do something awesome for the 40th like a bomb trip...any romantic dinner plans tonight?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hi Ya 2Dog, yeah we've been missing you  too. A bunch of us went to another site to wait it out till MariP came back on line and we were wondering if anyone contacted you.
> 
> BIU BHC :bong:




they did but the reg is closed and I am kind of a creature of habit...why does it feel like cheating to go on another pot site ? :doh:


----------



## Melvan (Jan 15, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> they did but the reg is closed and I am kind of a creature of habit...why does it feel like cheating to go on another pot site ? :doh:



I do feel kind of dirty every time I'm there, like I'm being bad. Which doesn't make any sense since everyone I think I'm cheating on is there too.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2011)

Your cheating on me Mel. And 2dog. I felt that way lurking. I didn't see anyplace I liked but didn't go to the one that is being mentioned. I did try to register there but I didn't put down who referred me. I haven't been accepted.

Mr and I will be toasting with cough syrup this evening.  we will go out for a fine dinner when we both feel better. I am thinking some good food. 
Thanks for the well wishes. I'd marry him again most days.
Congrats to you mel on 20 years, that is a long time.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

well I hope you feel better rose. funny I never ever buy syrups always pills...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 16, 2011)

mornin, BHC!
rainin here....all day
hot tea, lemon n honey this am


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

Cold and sunny here I think...no sunrise yet...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

11 f here

sure is nice to be back at the BHC 

with familiar faces 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

Ill smoke to that ducky.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2011)

1 - 2 - 3 light it up and BIU :bong:

What ya doing up so late 2Dog?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

looking at foster adoption info. cant sleep I may try soon tho...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2011)

ah that inquisitive mind is keeping you awake.

Do a bong and close your eyes for 20 seconds see if that helps :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

its making me want an omelet..hmmmmmm


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning BHC, 4 degrees and just started snowing. Gotta' go out and rake the roof later, but for now.....:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:  and of course coffee !!
I'm trying to discipline myself today. No ridding the sled untill I get some chores done around here. 
I got up to start the fireplace this morning, only to realize there was only three sticks of firewood in the house. It's not really a big deal, I have gas heat, and a shack full of wood, already cut, split, and stacked. It just bugged me because I noticed a few things I've let go since getting the new sleds ( I still have my Christmas tree up !!). 
I kept hearing my father (long since past) in the back of my head "failure to prioritize produces piles of problems, get too it boy". 
Thankfully all my chores can be done with a BUZZ :banana: So I'm gonna' pop some cinnamon danish swirls in the oven and get to it.
You folks have a good day and:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 16, 2011)

go to work Cubby,be careful and dont fall off the roof....how was the omlette 2dog......time to BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BONGERS.

Had a good dinner of pork verde last night. Still a happy memory. That isn't our ann. dinner though. I went with friends, mr stayed home and coughed. We have wonderful Mexican food here. I took that for granted till I was in WV and they had none.  

Cubby, It is fun to hear what your dad said to you. I think we could probably have a thread just for those pearls. And the older you get the more you hear it? I do.

Have a great Sunday Peeps.
It is 59 f and blowing like a blank.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning Bong'rs..
18*, overcast, and tons of powder to play in..
Got the nephew to ride the snowboard yesterday, and now he's begging to go back out today..

:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is 59 f and blowing like a blank.



I think I wanna move where u are. Shes been -49f the last few days here,which aint to much fun.I pretty much had it with northern canada .Better pack a few bowls to keep warm.


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> Morning Bong'rs..
> 18*, overcast, and tons of powder to play in..
> Got the nephew to ride the snowboard yesterday, and now he's begging to go back out today..
> 
> :bong1: :bong1:


 

   Hey Starwarz, what's up ? Put that nephew in a small box and ship him over, I'll drag him around behind me.
   Thought about you New Years Eve, I took your advice, bought 3 boards, and towed people all over hell and back. Had a ball. I tried being towed, but it did'nt work too well. Those boards are'nt made for guys clockin' in around 250 with pins in both knees. 
   When you get out where it's flat and smooth you can just go crazy, it reminds me of water skiing. And falling in the snow actualy hurts less than falling on water. 
   This ones for you....:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Jan 16, 2011)

BIU with some White Widow. Haven't pulled any of her out of the jar for awhile smokin' nice. 

But today sucks! Hubby is off helping his dad cut wood, no cell service. I have no cigarettes, no coffee, and I can't go to the store to get any because my truck won't start.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 16, 2011)

:bongin:

BIU BHC!!! 34 degrees, snow on the ground and timing the built in gen after replacing the head. BIUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2011)

TOA is playing grease monkey today. Don't let the bong slip out you hand.:48: and don't get grease on it before to pass it on


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2011)

*TOA*, I know the feeling of laying on your back in the snow working on stuff, it sucks but it has to get done. 

I am so jacked up wanting to get this new lift on my jeep but I am tired of laying on the cold ground. Umm maybe a should clean out a spot in the pole barn, nah to cold, I can wait.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2011)

get you a old piece of carpet to lay on it help keep you from getting as cold


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> I think I wanna move where u are. Shes been -49f the last few days here,which aint to much fun.I pretty much had it with northern canada .Better pack a few bowls to keep warm.



Come on down, your very welcome here.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 16, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey Starwarz, what's up ? Put that nephew in a small box and ship him over, I'll drag him around behind me.
> Thought about you New Years Eve, I took your advice, bought 3 boards, and towed people all over hell and back. Had a ball. I tried being towed, but it did'nt work too well. Those boards are'nt made for guys clockin' in around 250 with pins in both knees.
> When you get out where it's flat and smooth you can just go crazy, it reminds me of water skiing. And falling in the snow actualy hurts less than falling on water.
> This ones for you....:bong:




Awesome Cubby, glad to hear!  Lemme get the nephew a little more comfy on the board before we throw him behind a sled.

Been too busy in the garden to get out and really play.. and I broke all my gear the last time I went out, bindings are broke, boots have holes, and I keep blowing the cores in my old boards.. time for a new setup.

I've been waiting for MP to get back up before I get a grow journal going.. can't wait to share whats been happening around here.

:bong2:  keep em going bhc..


----------



## nova564t (Jan 16, 2011)

Somone gimme the run down on how to join!!
View attachment BHC.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2011)

:welcome: nova just got to the first page and find a number thats not on the list and it's yours.:48:


----------



## tetrahydro grower (Jan 16, 2011)

few of many 

View attachment IMG_20110116_215641-1.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok then I took 564T and its in my sig box now too. Am  I good to go?


----------



## nova564t (Jan 16, 2011)

tetrahydro grower said:
			
		

> few of many


I think you need to click on the paper clip to get you pic to show up on your post.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2011)

Howdy BHC! Bonungin for the cause! .........Cause i can! BIU!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

wow for us 40's is very cold and 20's - 30's is miserable... in cali the snowy areas are often warmer and you get sunburnt badly if not careful...its deceptive and weird sometimes.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

No worry about a sunburn here *2Dog* maybe a wind burn, but no sunburn.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

im part scottish and english...I burn like a lobster... lol..  I remember going to Disney world and the English people had skin burns up and down even their legs..the sun cooked them walking around. I doubt their skin had ever felt anything as intense ad Florida...u could kind of tell where people were from by how they reacted to the sun.


----------



## cubby (Jan 17, 2011)

:ciao: Morning BHC, hope everyones doing good this morning. 20 degrees here today, a tropical heat wave Having a little breakfast,a bong, and coffee. I had the most incredible breakfast this morning. Before I came up to the cabin my butcher gave my a pound of thick sliced pepper bacon he made for select customers (also called guiniepigs). So I cooked it up with some fried potatos, and some toast from home made bread....it was incredible !!:banana:  First chance I get I'm heading over to get more, lots more.:hubba: 
Well before I start packing the the car for the trip back, I think I'll pack another bong, won't you join me?
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

Ready for that next little system to come in cubby?

Calling for rain and snow here the next few days.. finally the backyard park will get a good ice glazing to help keep it around til april.. calling for 6"+ and rain/snow mix, Should be an interesting night..


----------



## cubby (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Starz, 
   I wasn't aware of a new front comming thru. Makes sense though. The temps around here have been averaging about 7 degrees, then this morning it's up to 20. I like both rain and snow, but rain and snow together just make a big slushy mess. 
   As I was typing this a huge deer just walked past my kitchen window, about 3 feet away !!! They're always trying to eat out of the bird feeders. 
I like the deer, but I don't feed them because they attract wolves and hunters. Wolves I can deal with, hunters not so much.
   So with this weather rolling in, by next weekend we should have that crunchy, ice covered snow all over. That stuff's not great for sled ridding.
   Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey Starz,
> So with this weather rolling in, by next weekend we should have that crunchy, ice covered snow all over. That stuff's not great for sled ridding.
> Oh well, this too shall pass.


 
Yeah, try getting towed in it, it's a lot harder on your legs than the sleds... and it won't feel like waterskiing when you fall!

How are the sleds running?  I decided that I needed a (few) new ballast(s) more than I needed a new sled.. soo I might have to wait til next year before I get behind one again..

And on that huge deer.. wheres the double ought at?


----------



## cubby (Jan 17, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> Yeah, try getting towed in it, it's a lot harder on your legs than the sleds... and it won't feel like waterskiing when you fall!
> 
> How are the sleds running? I decided that I needed a (few) new ballast(s) more than I needed a new sled.. soo I might have to wait til next year before I get behind one again..
> 
> And on that huge deer.. wheres the double ought at?


 

   Wait untill spring when everyone's trading in sleds for fishing boats and jet skis you'll get a great deal. Shops just want them out the door to make room for seasonal inventory. 
   As far as the deer, I don't hunt anymore, I just scare them away with an air horn.  I like the deer and moose, I just don't want them around the house.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Wait untill spring when everyone's trading in sleds for fishing boats and jet skis you'll get a great deal. Shops just want them out the door to make room for seasonal inventory.
> As far as the deer, I don't hunt anymore, I just scare them away with an air horn.  I like the deer and moose, I just don't want them around the house.



my plans exactly.. I need to pick up a pair with a trailer that I can also use for the enduro's..

I like deer too, but I like the taste of them even better :hubba:.. over here we call deer the seagulls of the woods..  I'm not a hunter, but give me a clean shot and I can't refuse..


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got done planting my first ever rooted cuttings!!!

Off to hit that BHO outta the bong!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 17, 2011)

congrats 420!!

Speaking of cuts, I just dropped 12 more in a SWC that I made until I get the 75 gal rez built for the entire table. I think i got 24 or so on the table now....got another 10 or 15 maybe a few more in the cloner now and hoping to get some more in the post. I rooted ten from soil to dro rooted directly in the ebb n flo at an hr off 15min on and they did great, turned it back and now to try rooting in the SWC and see if they like it better than the cloner. Been rooting directly in the medium so no transplanting and no shock once they drop in the table....workin out great! 

BIU BHC!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin: PURPS


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2011)

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

:48::48::48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Ozzy :ciao:

Hows the weather down there?

Freezing rain here now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

Just rain it is to turn to freezing rain tomorrow night


In the rebuild mode here The Borg showed up and I decided to Slash and burn everything soil and all walls 2x4 the whole thing. Done started the rebuild.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

that sucks ozzy.... nice to start fresh tho. I am making tamales...just the sauce and emat tonight tomorrow I will put them together...hmmm


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh tamales!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 18, 2011)

ozzie you're talking my language.. rebuild time!!!

well, build out time for me.. got all the clones ready to go in the aero to fill the table, ready to veg for a week and flip them.. get that prof. mary look...

"I'm none as the prof of mary!"

EDIT:  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  forgot to say bong it up BHC...  Bubbleberry & Bubblehash Bongloads for me on this 20*f overcast day..

Anyone seen BBB around?


----------



## cubby (Jan 18, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning BHC, 8 degrees with -10 wind chills, it's colder than a bankers heart and supposed to stay that way, with snow for the next 4 days. 
So I'm just gonna' :bong: :bong: :bong: and enjoy natures show.
I hope you're all doing good today. Stay warm, stay safe, and stay stoned fellow bongers. Here's to you  :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

Outside is a mess here, bu at least the freezing rain has quit.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

Yo bongers! Still here a bongin!


----------



## cubby (Jan 19, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, 2 degrees and dropping. A perfect day to stay inside and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

It's only 9 degrees here, staying there all day too.. BIU!!:bong1: :bong1: 

I'm working hard in the garden and trying to figure out whats happening with the site here..
no new news from fruitybuds, barely any updating info from mods,now I'm just kinda just hangin on to see whats happening..  Really wanna start a grow journal again, but now I'm just writing notes in MS Word for my own records.. not the same..  but at least I know it's not gonna be lost from a server crash..

and now it looks like Meds4Me is gone?!  What's happening MarP? our family is falling apart!


			
				meds4me said:
			
		

> Last note from meds4me.....
> closed out my threads....Private mssgs being suspended , No one at the helm, and worst of all is the feeling that this was home......
> get busy livin or get busy dyin... Peace all ~"



BIU while the ship goes down?!  I'm like the band on the titanic, I'm playing here til we go under.. but are we going down?  My feet feel kinda wet.. and it's not raining..:confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

Starwars MP aint going no where. MarP will have the server problems under control soon. He works and aint around the server at all times to work on it. 

Now Back to your :bong1::bong1::bong1::joint::joint:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

MP is on the mend starwars,, more and more activity each day.
Meds is going through a rough patch, and hopefully will be back.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah, I've seen us being active but not much else..  it would be nice if MarP would chime in or Hick to reassure members..  I guess no news is good news but it would be nice to hear "we're working on it.. ____ is the issue and ____ is our solution."
I know the server crashed, but it doesn't seem that hard to re-merge back to vBul. 4.x or whatever... especially with almost 10 months of data gone.  Or are we staying with this version?  Should I start to get my gj going?  or wait for the update?

 the upgrade has happened once before... why is it taking soo long now?

WHY AM I COMPLAINING IN THE  BHC?!?!  GET'CHUR BONGS READY FOLKS, I'M GOING FOR THE 8 HOUR CHALLENGE..  TREAT THE BONG HITS LIKE ITS YOUR JOB, EVERY 10 MINUTES FOR 8 HOURS!!!!! AND WE'RE NOT OSHA HERE, NO LUNCH BREAKS!!

I'm Clocked in with my hefty medi-cali packed full of ice.. I think I'm going for a mid-shift clean  too and switching to my spinner bubbler..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

part of it has to do with MarP's new server frying and he has to rework so much data that was curpted(?). 

Trust me Hick is online(had my tongue lashing yesterday)


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## cubby (Jan 19, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> WHY AM I COMPLAINING IN THE BHC?!?! GET'CHUR BONGS READY FOLKS, I'M GOING FOR THE 8 HOUR CHALLENGE.. TREAT THE BONG HITS LIKE ITS YOUR JOB, EVERY 10 MINUTES FOR 8 HOURS!!!!! AND WE'RE NOT OSHA HERE, NO LUNCH BREAKS!!
> 
> I'm Clocked in with my hefty medi-cali packed full of ice.. I think I'm going for a mid-shift clean too and switching to my spinner bubbler..


 

   I'm all in for a BONG HIT Marathon, But let me tell you something .....I'm having lunch !!!! I don't need to take a break, I learned as a little stoner how to eat and smoke at the same time. Bong hits and brunch...that's the way (or why) I roll !!
   As far as complaining in the BHC....if you keep it up, I'm gonna' push you down in the snow and sit on ya'  .
   Now help me get this:bong1:  started then I gotta' go do some work on my new grow space (My first indoor....:woohoo: ).


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks cubby.. sorry no more complaints.. just getting itchy to start a grow journal..  need the experts input to maximize my output!!

good luck on the indoor buildout.. I'm rewiring the whole data lines in the house today... hoooray.. I def need to keep hitting the bong all day to cope with that!
I'm on bong#2..  should I update on bong#'s?


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

8 bongs in and starting to feel it.. they've been a few hits each.. working it right today so I can keep going.. wires are starting to all look the same..
:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:



> As far as complaining in the BHC....if you keep it up, I'm gonna' push you down in the snow and sit on ya' .



I'm starting to get tired of snow... WAIT!?!? NO.. just shoveling.. thats the one activity my back hates.. but it's a great workout..  My driveway has edges that are taller than my mailbox right now, all 60 ft of extra double wide down to the 'crete..  I keep my driveway like I keep my growspace, CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN...

Thank god I don't have to use 10%bleach on the driveway.. and I'm not a salt kinda guy.. good ol fashion elbow grease and a shovel..

BONG IT UP!!!!!!!!  Bong #9........
:bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

bong #12... getting hard to.. to... to..

hmmm...forgot.

happy 4:20 bhc..
:bong:'n it up like its my job..


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

this job is hard.. especially with no coworkers..

Where's the BHC peeps at?!

Bong #32 and lonely in here!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2011)

Starz, sorry i didn't get the bong memo earlier. I am on it now.  Your not alone my friend, all is well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2011)

ps, were not going down. we are here, some people may come back maybe not...I am not leaving and hopefully no one else does either.
BIU


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

Were still bongin here!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks guys.. bong#42, 6 more to go.. it's been a long day at work, can't wait to go and jam at the local bar a little later.. it's right when I get out of this bong madness I decided to start..

The good news is I'm done rewiring and everything is hooked up and running.. thank god because around bong 30 I was really worried I was gonna mess it up in my haze..

48 bongs may be a bit excessive, lesson learned!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2011)

Hehehe... You had HOW many bong hits today??? :rofl:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

as of right now, 44 bongs, 2-3 hits each, between 88 and 130 hits in 8 hours..  it's been nonstop smokefest here..solo..  I think I've smoked myself back to sober, then stoned again.. weird how it happens..  1 bong every 10 minutes for an 8 hour shift.. Try it when you can passout soon afterwards.

only

4

more

left..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't fall in your snow. We could never see you again.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

You should bong some more just to be sure!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> You should bong some more just to be sure!



on it chef.. bong# 45.. three more left.. hard to type now for sure, a lot more deleting than typing correctly.. don't know how I sound to everyone else but this all makes sense in my head.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

Last rip.. I'm clocking out..48 burned. 8hours.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

Good thing I'm:joint: today or I'd have alot of catching up to due :48::48::48:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 19, 2011)

oh.. aero table is full, soil flowering room has three cycles going right now with a two week interval, and veg tent is full, harvested first crop of two week cycle yesterday, cloners' getting filled tomorrow.. hoping to pull another 60 clones outta that 30 site ezclone.. and building a uc system to go next to the aero table in the hydro room..

get'n to work in the lab.. I wasn't just :bong2: all day.. had the comp in the lab with me

waiting til we're at least back on v4 before I start the new growjournal


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

Star I think your slacking so here:48::48: your young you can do it I know you can:rofl:

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: have at them chef


----------



## Melvan (Jan 19, 2011)

BIU :bong1: :bong1: :stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm all in for a BONG HIT Marathon, But let me tell you something .....I'm having lunch !!!! I don't need to take a break, I learned as a little stoner how to eat and smoke at the same time. Bong hits and brunch...that's the way (or why) I roll !!
> As far as complaining in the BHC....if you keep it up, I'm gonna' push you down in the snow and sit on ya'  .
> Now help me get this:bong1:  started then I gotta' go do some work on my new grow space (My first indoor....:woohoo: ).




I love you Cubby....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

I am in the middle of painting my bathroom and the vanity...I retiled the floor and damnit I saw a crack in the grout on a couple...errrrr hubby prob did it putting the toilet back on? I didnt literally tile it my cousins husband did..I hope it is easy to fix this..I am getting the house kid ready...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh 2dog, what color are you painting?
Any kid would be lucky to have you for a mom, friend, etc.
I love you!
I have been vaping for a week now, and i miss the bong, joint, pipe etc, but I do think it is helping that cough I had.
So , bong it up peeps. It is a good day.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 20, 2011)

ooohh my lungs.. I've got a weed hangover..

Have fun painting/remodeling 2dog, I think I'm redoing a bathroom in the spring.. we tore out a wall two years ago to start rebuilding, and then I built the grow room... now it's back to remodeling..

Rosebud is the vape working better now?  I think you'de really like the xtreme V-tower vape, they're less expensive than the volcano, but def worth it..

Those other vapes with kind bud is like taking your ford pinto to the dragstrip.. and expecting the race fuel to work..

Cubby, how are those negative temps buddy?  Supposed to go snowboarding saturday in -8*f weather.. snow gets reallly sticky!

BIU BHC.. I'm onto the little bubbler after yesterday bongstravaganza..  don't wanna see that medi-cali til sunday funday.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Starz you did all that while bonging your brains out? What a guy! I am so impressed.

So this morning I had a vape and was juicing my breakfast when I found myself wanting to get my 30X lighted eye piece and look for spider mites. There was a small blemish on the kale. I stopped myself.


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, -20 here today.
   Hope everyone's having a good day.
   Starz this is the kind of weather you don't wanna' venture too far from home. It's too cold to play in, but it will clear up a chest cold in a jiffy, but the hacking,coughing, and choking causes your whole rib cage to hurt.....my sollution, stay in the house, bong it up, and look out the window.
   2Dog, I read your post where you wrote "I am getting the house kid ready" and I was sitting here saying to myself;
    1- what's a house kid? and 2- what's she getting him ready for?  
   Then I read other BHC members post and relized I put the the emphasis on the wrong words, instead of housekid ready, it's house /kid ready.:doh:  I did'nt even know you were expecting, how'd I miss that? It's a good thing I'm not the father, that would really be embarassing. Good luck with the remodel.      
   And I love you too, how could I not, a lady weed grower who likes dogs.:hubba: 
   So friends, on this incredibly cold day, let's gather 'round the kitchen table, get these bubblers bubblin', sip alittle coffee, and eat some of these cinnamon danish (fresh from the oven).
    :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 20, 2011)

what can I say, heavy tolerance, and the bong is always at work with me.
I just kept a 10min egg timer going, pre-pack the bong and as soon as it went off, so did I..
but around the 25th-30th bongs mark I was going crosseyed.. then sobered up, then got high again.. weird stuff.

I'm one for trying to push my limits, it's great to know you can't really OD on MJ... so go all out and sleep it off..

I think I found some footy of our friends down south trying to make a liquer run..
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbF1ekfKlLg

I'm thinking I'm gonna get that GJ going today, time to hear you guys 'dis all my growth.

Cubby pass over some of those cinnamon danish things, I've got some cannabutter to put on top..  Do you take 1 shot of tincture with your coffee or two?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

BIU BHC:bong1::bong::bongin::bong2::ccc:

:ciao:duck the snow falling yet

Pass the rolls cubby


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 20, 2011)

:bongin:


BIU BHC!!!

Swapping rezzies tomorrow- SWC for the clones is lookin great and a nice whiskey drink is helping the cold day-----



BBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh 2dog, what color are you painting?
> Any kid would be lucky to have you for a mom, friend, etc.
> I love you!
> I have been vaping for a week now, and i miss the bong, joint, pipe etc, but I do think it is helping that cough I had.
> So , bong it up peeps. It is a good day.




the walls are being painted sand and the trim cabinets etc are staying white and I am going to put in a rich wood color floor eventually..

thanks rosie I love you too~


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Morning BHC, -20 here today.
> Hope everyone's having a good day.
> Starz this is the kind of weather you don't wanna' venture too far from home. It's too cold to play in, but it will clear up a chest cold in a jiffy, but the hacking,coughing, and choking causes your whole rib cage to hurt.....my sollution, stay in the house, bong it up, and look out the window.
> 2Dog, I read your post where you wrote "I am getting the house kid ready" and I was sitting here saying to myself;
> ...


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm like a stray calf......never in the loop !
So let's hear about this kid, age, gender, name (Mary/Murry Joowanna Twodog ?)


:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

These are waiting on yall :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie:


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be yo daddy 2dog! Hehehe... bongin the night away my people! Ya never did tell me boy or girl? BIU hubba!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

we arent that far yet when we are I will let you guys know. I am looking to foster adopt I am trying to get ahold of the one lady who can register and orient us...I am going to ask for a girl and a boy.  3 years and younger. I would like the baby experience with one if possible. 

I like the names  Rhyan and Luca or Lily-Rose and Sullivan (Sulli) does that sound too much like sullied to you guys? which of the boy names do you boys like? are all mine embarrassing? or Elliot (Eli)  and  River
always looking for suggestions I like unique names but nothing that sounds made up crazy lol...

I really like Emery and Ashlynn for girl too...Hubby loves Anthony for a boy and I do love that name but there is a lot of anthonys I always wanted my kids name to kind of represent them...I one time had 2 other girls in my 2nd grade class with my name...

I love the name Meadow for a girl but we have a close family friends child named that already.


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

How about Bob?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

nope...oh chef thank god you didnt name a child...if they are older they may come named. could be some awful name too lmao....


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe i like bob! /Or hortence!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh 2dog, what color are you painting?
> Any kid would be lucky to have you for a mom, friend, etc.
> I love you!
> I have been vaping for a week now, and i miss the bong, joint, pipe etc, but I do think it is helping that cough I had.
> So , bong it up peeps. It is a good day.



this is how my kitchen looks...and lr  does it look mature and responsible? I need to ditch the mushroom pics dont i ?   

View attachment update harborside 026.jpg


View attachment update harborside 027.jpg


View attachment update harborside 028.jpg


View attachment update harborside 029.jpg


View attachment update harborside 030.jpg


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

a fe more pics only let me do 5 

View attachment update harborside 031.jpg


View attachment update harborside 032.jpg


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hehe i like bob! /Or hortence!



maybe you will get lucky and the kid will be named one of those...I hope not tho. :doh:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

way more traditional than you guys expected?  I love my cabinet handles..my hubbys friend said to change them and I looked at him like he was crazy...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

You house looks great and very ready for children. I like the color, it all looks very nice. You did a good job. Doesn't look like the home of the best pot grower I know. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

"I one time had 2 other girls in my 2nd grade class with my name..."

Can you imagine how surprised that teacher was to have three kids in her class named 2dog? what's that chances of that happening?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning BHC...
bong hits for breakfast..  10* and snowing here.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> "I one time had 2 other girls in my 2nd grade class with my name..."
> 
> Can you imagine how surprised that teacher was to have three kids in her class named 2dog? what's that chances of that happening?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




oh no we were all just named puppy dog I was number 2 haha


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

can you guys tell I like flowers lmao...just not flower prints...I already lived through the 80's...


----------



## starwarz (Jan 21, 2011)

mmm lunch bongs...

little lunch video for anyone who remembers snurfing

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV5RfSXIU5A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

Afternoon Bongers!  Hitting the bong you can't go wrong!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

What a poet there cheffy. 
I am vaping in the bonging club, is that allowed? Some columbian gold is my choice for this rainy windy afternoon. Just had chili verde with my sister, fun. So BIU people.


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosie ...i'm a poet and didn't know it .owwwwwwwww! A little dicman fer ya!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry cheffy, but what is dicman? I don't know weather it is a good thing or bad.


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

OOpppps diceman! Andrew "Dice" Clay,


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

See what happens when i smoke! Morn Bongers! 35 degrees and it's friggin cold! Bong water frozen.........


----------



## cubby (Jan 22, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning bongers, 1 degree today, 1 degree sounds cold but compared to yesterday it's sweltering.
   Making a little breakfast, having a coffee, and of course wrestling the bong.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 22, 2011)

good morning......the sun is out in Oregon.....woopie


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

:ciao: P-dude,cubby,chef and the rest of the BHC it's BIU time so get the bongs a going


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> what can I say, heavy tolerance, and the bong is always at work with me.
> I just kept a 10min egg timer going, pre-pack the bong and as soon as it went off, so did I..
> but around the 25th-30th bongs mark I was going crosseyed.. then sobered up, then got high again.. weird stuff.
> 
> ...





I remember when that happened LOL that guy was on the new...frikin HIGH-larious!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvrl29tJBJ8&feature=related


another one of my favorites LMAO!!!! :angrywife:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2011)

and thats the SAME guy :lmao: :lol:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 23, 2011)

BIUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin: Sweet Island Kush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

feeling like I need a :bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 23, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvrl29tJBJ8&feature=related
> 
> 
> another one of my favorites LMAO!!!! :angrywife:


 
"My wife told me if I didn't grab her another beer she was gonna stab me in the face! 

I KNOW MY RIGHTS I KNOW MY RIGHTS I KNOW MY RIGHTS I KNOW MY RIGHTS

IS IT ILLEGAL TO CUT GRASS?!?"

Words of wisdom from Steve, the Drunk Driving Lawnmower rider

Morning BHC, 12* here today.. better than the -10*f yesterday.


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning all,-10 and crispy.
   Hope everyones doing well today. Woke up this morning and started bonging and listening to bluegrass gospell......LOUD :confused2: :confused2: 
It's time to change the bong water, and the music, maybe some Etta James.
Help me work on this :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: while I dig thru my music collection (I still collect vinyl).


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

sounds fun at your house cubby. Did Etta james do the At last song? I don't know the real name..helpful huh? 

It is 49F degrees here. Have a great Sunday and you know what to do...BIU people.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 23, 2011)

Rosebud:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVI254QGSQ4

yes it was.. one of my fav's for sure!


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> sounds fun at your house cubby. Did Etta james do the At last song? I don't know the real name..helpful huh?
> 
> It is 49F degrees here. Have a great Sunday and you know what to do...BIU people.


 

   Nail on the head Rosebud. At Last is always the first song when I'm playing Etta James, followed in no particular order by;
Sunday kind of love
I would rather go blind
Fool that I am
ect
ect
ect
She's an incredible talent, followed closely by Koko Taylor. I just love female blues/jazz singers, have since I was a kid.
BBQ, Blues, Buds, and cheap Red Wine......That's a house party.
Let's hit this:bong: :bong: :bong: one more time:bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 23, 2011)

quick rip :bong2:

Back to work

BHC BIU


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2011)

morning peeps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

:ciao: 2Dog :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> Rosebud:
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVI254QGSQ4
> 
> yes it was.. one of my fav's for sure!




Gave me goose bumps...Who couldn't love that?   Thanks Starz.
Cubby what Gospel were you listening to before that fabulous song?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey 2dog, how was your Grandma? Did she like the throw and the pretzels and the tamales?
Shoot, i wanna be your grandma, but i am not old enough.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 23, 2011)

*Good Morning Bong Hitters!*


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Nail on the head Rosebud. At Last is always the first song when I'm playing Etta James, followed in no particular order by;
> Sunday kind of love
> I would rather go blind
> Fool that I am
> ...




Thanks for bringing At last into my living room this morning. Very cool

Did you like Janice Joplin?


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks for bringing At last into my living room this morning. Very cool
> 
> Did you like Janice Joplin?


 

   I'm a huge Janis Joplin fan. Most people would say "Piece of my heart" is her greatest song, or possibly "Me And Bobby McGee", but for my money if you want to hear her depth of talent check out her cover of "Trouble in Mind". 
   And do it with one of these:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## warfish (Jan 23, 2011)

Good pick, cubby   Had to go hear it for myself upon your recommendation.  Was happy I did.  

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cos9l_ME2M


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

Cry Baby..... Move Over... with Big Brother and the Holding CO.

LOVE IT.


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

All good tunes. This stuff makes me anxious for fishing season. Sitting on the dock, a big ole doobie, bottle of wine, friends, and good tunes. That's what makes life worth livin'.


:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 


View attachment Rose_1.JPG

Rosebud, I thought you might like this. It's a Hybrid Tea that's growing on my sunporch....In the middle of winter, it's about 60 degrees out there but being winter it really dose'nt get much sun. I just wanted to see if I could over-winter it out there. I also have bannannas in one of my spare bed rooms, pretty good considdering it's Minnesota.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I love it, thank you. what perfect pointed form. Do you know her name? So sweet. A rose in January,in Minnesota even, how wonderful, good for you. It does these eyes good. I get sick of rose gardening by Sept, but seeing that makes me want to go out and prune, it is too early though.

I just love it Cubby.


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

Her name was...........bob...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

lololololo  that made me giggle.


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

See what happens when i'm allowed to smoke bud Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

You should smoke all the time, don't you?
I would have loved to write Bob on an entry tag at the rose shows. Even the very serious (all of them) would have to laugh.


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup i smoke everyday! Ohh or frank.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I need to catch up...brb


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

lol.....DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

ok, i'm good. i just had a vape or ten of columbian gold. Since not having any real smoke in two weeks my taste buds are better and I think the CG had a very full perfume to it's vape. Floral with more floral undertones, whatever the heck an undertone is.  Anyway, stuff tastes better now.  Yep, i am stoned.


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow just ran my first GJ! A Member by the name of BSHAK is the one i gotta give thnx too! He's got 85 post since 09 and it was he who pissed me off! Thnk you buddy for starting me on my path!


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love it, thank you. what perfect pointed form. Do you know her name? So sweet. A rose in January,in Minnesota even, how wonderful, good for you. It does these eyes good. I get sick of rose gardening by Sept, but seeing that makes me want to go out and prune, it is too early though.
> 
> I just love it Cubby.


 

   I don't know what the name is, maybe Rosy. Every spring my local home improvement/garden center puts bare root roses on sale for $2.99 with a dollar mail in rebate. I go in and buy 50 or so, so they sell them to me for $2.00 a piece, I don't bother with the rebate. I use them as potted plants and annuals in my lanscape beds. I decided this year to see if I could over winter some indoors. Considdering the space they take up it's not worth the effort, but they do make the sunporch look cool. People always ask if they're real.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

What zone are you in Cubby? Wow, roses as annuals. I have never heard of such a thing, but when you get them that cheap what else blooms as long. I bet they do look cool in your porch. Well that one should go in a baby vase. It is way pretty.


----------



## vwpete (Jan 23, 2011)

Finally got this guy cleaned up so I could take some pics and join! 


I love alcohol and salt, they do wonders.  


View attachment IMG_0634 (Large).jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey VW load it up and BUI:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bong2:

If you ain't got a number go to the first Page of the Bong-hitters Club and pick one that nobody has. 

Hey* Duck* you by any chance got a list of those that joined theBHC and they number was lost in space.


----------



## the chef (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! Morn BHC! Niece spent the night so no mokin tuday....but maybe tonight!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

:bong:

*Ozzy*, I will need to check, but I doubt it. Thats a long time for me to save anything

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 24, 2011)

morning Duck..  hows that jeep coming along?

Hope everyone is staying warm, heard new york is supposed to hit -35..  it's -12 here, and I love it!!  Keeps the powder fresh..

BIU.. joints in the parking lot at work.. the boss told me to quit bringing the bong in, it's too obvious..


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there Bongers! BIU & have a fun day!
:bong2:


----------



## vwpete (Jan 24, 2011)

We hit -27 last night here in Syracuse NY 

Good day to stay in and BIU!!!

Ozzy - thanks for the reminder, I'll take #28 if its available! (didnt see any one that had claimed it)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2011)

Didn't figure you did either Duck was just taking a shot in the dark.

BIU BHC life is to short to waste it straight


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 24, 2011)

BHC # 123.....Gonna return..:bong:.yep yep...Happy smokeing everyone:ciao:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 24, 2011)

Comin back with a vengeance...Smoked all my BHO in the bong before this post... I believe my # is #6446...I'll getta picture of the bong after i recover


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2011)

Here I set getting stoned wish someone would stop by and clean the bong


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2011)

Orange if you remember your # please past it along 
I've done so many bong hits I don't know where I belong
I keep up this pace and with help it might just be a #1 song


----------



## starwarz (Jan 24, 2011)

Ozzie I'll come clean it.. just used mine today so it's going for an everclear bath tonight.. want me to throw yours in too?

What's happening BHC?!

Just got done with some lowryder/hornblower that I crossed last spring, just got around to popping the seeds a few months back, but this particular one was a cut a friend had from the same batch of seeds.. omg..it's amazing.. I'm really excited.. got it going in the aero table and it's taking off!!  Time to see what the other seeds turn out like, but not one of the seeds looks similar to this cut.. they seem to be lowryder dominant..


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 25, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC...

:bong::bong:   for Tuesday


take care and be safe...


*starwarz*...that sounds like a nice cross...What wrong with LR Dom?..Happy growing


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 25, 2011)

:bongin: BIUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   starwarz has got a killer grow going on...kudos!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 25, 2011)

BIU til your eyeballs spin then relax til time to do it again

:bong1::bong1::bong1:

:joint::joint::joint:
:48::48:

eace::heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

I am enjoying your crazy poetry Ozzy. Keep it up.
I am vaping but had to check in on my friends the bongers.
BIU people.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 25, 2011)

Just dropping in to say Hi to all my long time buds! Can't BIU it anymore--sends me into coughing fits, but am vaping it up and pretending my DaBuddha is a real pretty bong! Smoking some White Siberian and Super Critical Haze today. 
Doing a good job cutting the pain. HUGS TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2011)

Sheeeee's back!


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 25, 2011)

:ciao:  *mojave*..glad to see ya around..Vape on girl


okay Seattle  its 4:20  :bong:


*chef*...:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

You were missed MM. Glad your back. I got a vape, so anytime you want to vape, i am here for ya. ha. OHC was kind enough to let us know you had been pretty sick. Glad your better.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 25, 2011)

:ciao:MM:heart:


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 26, 2011)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers and Vapors.
It is rainy and 37F degrees. The furnace people are coming over soon so I am making soups so I can hopefully hide the smell in this house.  Very fragrant marijuana. I am doing potato ham and chicken rice. I figure sauteing some onion and garlic is the ticket right? hope it works.
Have a great day. I will go hide in my bedroom and vape now.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

yup that will work!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2011)

Load your bong and pass it around then laugh at the guy that acts like a clown


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

Load it up with some good smoke, then light it up and take a toke!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2011)

take a toke and get so high you'll have a birdseye view from up in the sky


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 26, 2011)

Take a hit, bong or vape could be hash or dank, we dont hate!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 26, 2011)

:bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :lama: poets that dont know it,time to rip it back,pack it up,BIU....


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes! Heard a heartbreakingly hilarious story today. Trying not to laugh but....some stoner mistakes are just too funny to NOT laugh. I read on one of my friends' Facebook pages: 

"Omfg!!!! I just did the biggest stoner move I could have possibly pulled. I was cleaning with some bleach late last night 5% mix and left the bottle next to a few others and forgot about it. Until I just sprayed the clones I just took 6 days ago. I then misted the heck outta them with regular water the second I smelled bleach, but it was like a minute after spraying them. I swear it's times like these I despise being a stoner."

Happy BIU everyone!


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

poo poo happens Mmama!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2011)

That had to be a pisser right there MM. Clones with bleach, 
I keep making my juice forgetting to put the bag to catch all the pulp. My husband is worried about my memory and I just laugh and think, good stuff as it sprays orange and green all over the counter like a wood shreader.:doh:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2011)

*BIU or VIU friends!*
:bong2:   :bong:    :bong1:     :bongin:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2011)

that is so funny!....BUT i would never talking about growing on facebook. I know ..I know, you "could" be talking about any other type of clone but still having stoner and clone on the same page could be a red flag for someone who "cares". Not hating at all....just raising awareness because i care about your welfare! 


BIU!!!! Kush express here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :bongin:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 27, 2011)

mornin, BHC!
34f and dark out....BONGGGG!


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> mornin, BHC!
> 34f and dark out....BONGGGG!


 
I know Cashman it's colder that a witches.....well you know here smoke this!View attachment DSCI4294.JPG


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

hey people I got called back to work so I am very busy at the moment I will be on more nights and this weekend. I have some updates for the site I hope we can upload pics again soon the old way. hope everyone is well.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Were here 2dog!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2011)

:ciao:  Just stopping By say...


I'm Back    :yay:!!!!!!!!:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2011)

More Green for the page 

View attachment PC280004.JPG


View attachment PC280009.JPG


View attachment PC280013.JPG


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Smooooke! Talk at ya ltr else where brother!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2011)

Look who's back Good to see you :48::48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 28, 2011)

mornin, bongers!
any one heard from PCDUCK?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

Just returned from a short vacation and missed my bong.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2011)

Good morning bongers. I am still on a short vacation, and miss my bong 
it's 38*f here is Las Vegas. 
BIU BHC. :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 28, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning bongers, 25 degrees and overcast, looks like we could get a little misty :confused2: 
   Welcome back Duck, did you enjoy your vacation, or was it a "vacation"?
Hey 2pot, I would'nt mind being in Vegas right now, I'm a nickle slots nut. But *38 is a bit chilly in the desert. Since you can't be with your bong, I'll hit mine extra hard in your honor.
*          BIU BHC*
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 28, 2011)

:bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2011)

:bong::bong::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2011)

:ciao:  

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2011)

It was all pleasure cubby

Except for the drive home. Snowed for 265 miles  of the 600.

BIU BHC:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2011)

The Duck is back! Duckman........wut up!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like the whole BHC crew is showing back up that can only mean that it's time to BIU


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeez it feels good to see 4U's name back up here again. Now it feels like home again. So, who's going to the Seattle Hempfest this year with the Chef and other West Coasters????


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 28, 2011)

wish we had festivals like you have on the west coast.....time to BIU:bong1: :bong1: :bong2: HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Jeez it feels good to see 4U's name back up here again. Now it feels like home again. So, who's going to the Seattle
> Hempfest this year with the Chef and other West Coasters????


 


:ciao:   Not nearly as nice to know you are getting better my Lady...cant wait to meet some of you friends...Now remember this is not a Hook up and we wanna be sure to fallow the rules:ignore: ... ...For those that plan to Attend the function  it is best to pre register..way better bennifits..heres their web site for those interested

h420p://hempfest.org/drupal/node


hope to see you all there..untill then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Grab your lighter and your bong and lets get the weekend started right and BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Duck, nice to see you again.
4U, good to see your cute self again with the right name.
MM, really good to see you back posting. 
It is just all good. BIU people.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2011)

hey Rosie hope everything is good your way,been busy with alot of projects...havent been on like I used too....time to BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been missing you Mr. I hope you have had time for our hobby.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2011)

oh yea I still be at it,I have 2 in veg getting ready to flip,I have 1 auto that came up about 5 days ago and it is in stall speed,I have never had a seedling do this,it came up and just quit,no signs of any growth,I just dont know....time for some of these:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong: Let's get the weekend going right. Doing bong hits til Sunday night

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jan 29, 2011)

:aok: :bong: :bong: :bong: eace: :heart: :ciao:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Jeez it feels good to see 4U's name back up here again. Now it feels like home again. So, who's going to the Seattle Hempfest this year with the Chef and other West Coasters????


 

*YOU* are! 

Me too

*4u*, what level membership did you get to pre register? Thx


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:


*G2P*...I got the VIP...this is best..get free shirt/poster  and no waiting in lines..getta pass the lines and go straight in...ya also get back stage pass for the events...Like I said you will get you and a Guest in...so if you and *mojave *wanna split to $200...you both will get the VIP ...I have yet to share my second one and may wait to see if one me possie needs..:aok:...cant wait to see everyone and smoke you ALL out...so be sure if ya flying in  leave your Dank  at Home...between *Ray *and I we have plenty to smoke...okay...*TMT*  :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

Really...you may not have enough for everyone..i mean u don't know how many stoners are here....oh wait..yea u do!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

realy  *chef*..lots of folks would like to come but most times life gets in the way..sure hope some will make it down...and no worries on the stash.. its Bountiful my friend

:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

Shhhhhh! It's a secret!.....hope all will make it! I look foward to doing a 420 with about half a million people!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong:




:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2011)

:joint::joint::joint:

:fly::stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2011)

hey people I am watching orientation videos and filling out paperwork today I am sorry I havent been on more I feel like I am so busy I have deserted my favorite forum.... I miss you guys. Work is busy I have a crazy schedule.  I am waking when I was used to going to bed, I have made some awesome edibles lately the oatmeal cookies got me messed up...first time I have had a reaction to edibles like that...whewie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2011)

We missed you too. Glad to see you. Was that a good whewie or not?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

:yay:  *2Dog *is back...oh I bet ya missed me huh?...:rofl:


off to the club  just wanted to stop by for a few rips

:bong:

:bong::bong:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

2dog!!!!!!!! Bout time! We were worried you got lost in your jungle and didn't want to come out! Glad your back!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 30, 2011)

:bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong:

:bong::bong:

:bong:
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ:ciao:ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2011)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2011)

Am I the only one up and :bongin: this fine morning?

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

:ciao: *duck*..Im with ya my friend...:bong:

gonna clean SHED and :bong:  then house clean and :bong:  and then :bong:

Have a Great Day Everyone


----------



## cubby (Jan 30, 2011)

:ciao: Morning BHC, *16 and snowing. Who'd of ever thunk it, snowing in Minnesota,...in the winter  
   Having a littlte peppered bacon, home fries, coffee and :bong1: and listening to Chritmas music.
   Hey *4U*, I'll come over and help clean your shed.....Ive seen your shed:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 
Have a good day all and don't let those bubblers go cold.
BIU:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 30, 2011)

mmmmm peppered bacon, home fries and coffee! That's what I want :drool:
Good Morning! It's 9:20 and 52*f here in Las Vegas. Can't BIU here (visiting) but YOU can!    :bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :headbang2: :48: :bong2: :bong: 
Make it a great day!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

come on over cubby...I can allways use the extra hands...


now Im hungry...lets raid the fridge..

54f and sun today :yay:


:bong:  and pass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2011)

Good day to all. Let's BIU the rest od the day :bong::bong::48::bong::48::bong::48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2011)

I am with ya for a bit *Ozzy* :bongin:

But just to nice of a day to sit inside. Plus my skid loader started today with no problem. Its a good day when it starts

*4U* thanks for the mornin :bong: session,  didn't think anyone was awake and :bongin: besides me there for awhile


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2011)

im awake I have over a hundred pages of info to fill out for foster care a nephews bday party and a visit to grandma planned today along with transplants planting clones and rotation/feeding. I need more time in a day or to sleep less which prob wont happen..I love my sleep.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> We missed you too. Glad to see you. Was that a good whewie or not?



a good one I put two ounces of bud into one container of veggie oil...it hits kind of like vicodin makes me sleepy...more of a narcotic feel.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

1015  in the AM..Im back at it *duck*...one more round ..

:bong::bong::bong:

and pass:bong1: to the next member


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 1015  in the AM..Im back at it *duck*...one more round ..
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:
> 
> and pass:bong1: to the next member




me too heres some kings kush for your bowl...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2011)

:bong::bong:

Set up for the next ones here:bong1::bong1::bong1:


Better set a couple up for *hick*:tokie::tokie: with 4u back he be needing then a whole lot more


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

:giggle:


Im a good Boy Now..:spit:


session is now In

:bong:  and pass to *2Dog*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2011)

:doh:  

its 427pm  Seattle

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao: BHC

:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:
> 
> Set up for the next ones here:bong1::bong1::bong1:
> 
> ...




lol..........true dat.


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2011)

Dog, duck  and smoke...there's gotta be a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

my dogs have a duck toy they love to carry around....

so a dog and a duck walk into a bar to smoke...


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2011)

.......yeah i got nutin....too stoned!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

me neither...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

so this dog and a duck walk into a bar and the bartender says, don't tell me to put it on your bill.

Not loaded enough...BIU and good morning Bongers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao: 


its Monday...

:bong:  that is All


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> so this dog and a duck walk into a bar and the bartender says, don't tell me to put it on your bill.
> 
> Not loaded enough...BIU and good morning Bongers.




that was good....


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning bongers, *18 and snowing. Gotta' do some shovling later, so for now.......guess what I'm doing...? You got it :bong: :bong: :bong: 
 Have a safe and enjoyable day and *BIU* 'till the wheels fall off !!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 31, 2011)

what up BHC,raining and 40deg here,too nasty out to get anything done so I guess it is time to BIU :bong2: :beatnik:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

I havent shuveled snow in years ..ill come help *cubby*...but first we need get mind right

:bong::bong:  and pass


:ciao:  *meetmrfist2*
h420p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZD5t0toQts


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2011)

:bongin:


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao:  Hey bongers, I finnished shoveling and now I'm ready for some :bong: :bong: :bong: 
I've been making Turkey noodle soup from scratch all day, smells amazing. Just put bread dough in the oven, should be a belly fillin' evening. 
Hey *4U*I got several shovels, and there's always more snow on the way. I just set a six pack and my bong on the back deck and take my time. Move alittle snow, sip alittle beer, hit the bong...repeat.
We'll be getting more snow over night so I'll load a bong, start breakfast and keep an eye out for ya'.
Well, time to get ready for dinner:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

Dinner sounds good Cubby. Fresh bread:aok:  And the soup too. way to go. 

We are having corned beef and cabbage with carrots and gold potatoes. I had to do something to tone down the smell in here.
 I am glad you don't go out and be crazy all at once with the snow, it gets heavy.

Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Rosebud, how do you cook yourcorned beef? I made some this past weekend in a crockpot, for sandwiches. Lately I've been on a bread baking trip. Tomorrow I'm making focacia bread and home made pizza. It's good snow day food.
To reduce/cammoflage weed smell in the house I make fresh coffee and cinnamon buns. Anyone who comes in is more interested in the coffee and buns than the underlying aroma.
And I don't get crazy about snow shoveling sinse last year. A friend came over and I was telling her that earlier in the day I was shoveling and my right arm got all tingly and I started sweating, she looked at me with huge eyes and said "hey moron, that's called a cardiac event...a heart attack". She's a home health care nurse so I figgured she knew what she was talking about. Now I take my time shoveling snow, I figgure what's the worst that could happen, is it all gonna' melt before I get it done.....That would really hurt my feelings, NOT.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fresh bread!!!


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jan 31, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Looks like the whole BHC crew is showing back up that can only mean that it's time to BIU


 
:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: eace: :heart: :dancing: :ciao:


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :48: :bong1: :ccc:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

"Hey Rosebud, how do you cook yourcorned beef".
It is so easy. The part that matters the most is the corned beef you get. It needs to be the more expensive cut, the brisket. I can't remember what the not so good cut was, just get a choice corned brisket. Bring to a boil w/the seasoning pkg that comes with it. Simmer one hour per pound, add carrots and potatoes and cook 30 min more, do the cabbage for 10 min or so. Then of course there is Ruben sandwiches later and or corned beef hash and eggs left overs. Nothing fancy but  we like it.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey All! Hi down there, Chef! 
Just vaping it up and saying hi. 76 degrees today, sunny and nice in Vegas. But nights are starting to get very chilly and I hear we'll soon be in the 20's. Too Brrrrr for us desert rats. 

The bra germination experiment was a success, and I now have them planted in passive hydro using perlite. What fun! 

Hugs to all---


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jan 31, 2011)

Hopin ya get better soon MM


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2011)

Yo Mmama! I't's gonna be real krappy here tommorow and cold! Chat u ltr MM!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 31, 2011)

What's happening BHC?!

BIU!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 1, 2011)

welcome back star warz and momma!! :bongin: BIUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 1, 2011)

A morning rip,
a coffee sip.
Another day,
To bong away!

A morn poem...by the chef.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 1, 2011)

mornin, all.
well the temp dropped from 64f an hour ago to 38f, and still droppin.
wind chill is bad. time to break out the carhartts.
thunder and lightnin, sideways rain.

time to BIU!


----------



## the chef (Feb 1, 2011)

Be  carefull on your way to work Casman!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

17 with 2" of fresh snow with 12" to come.

I guess I will be plowing today

But first the morning session must commence.

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


BIU BHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hey All! Hi down there, Chef!
> Just vaping it up and saying hi. 76 degrees today, sunny and nice in Vegas. But nights are starting to get very chilly and I hear we'll soon be in the 20's. Too Brrrrr for us desert rats.
> 
> The bra germination experiment was a success, and I now have them planted in passive hydro using perlite. What fun!
> ...


 

:ciao:  *mojave*...Great news on the "cannaboobage"  I think if I was in ya bra ..I would be 100% too:giggle:  Nice work..hehe


:bong::bong:

fer tuesday


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

I make corned beef in the crockpot if I have lots of time or in the pot on the stove if I need it quicker... no one else will eat it but me and my family hubby and my friends hate it...love it with grey poupon or horseradish mustard hmmmm


----------



## cubby (Feb 1, 2011)

The only way I've ever made corned beef is in a crockpot. Next time I may try it on the stove. I'm always looking for something different or a different way to make something I already cook.
The best thing about the crock pot is, no matter how stoned I get I'm not gonna' over cook whatever is in it.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


its Hump Day :yay:


*cubby*/*2Dog*.....I just Love my crockpot...



:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 2, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *-5, wind chill -17, crispy and the sun is commin' out.
   I dropped my bong this morning, it was like slow motion. I watched it fall, waiting for the sound of shattering glass, but it did'nt break. It landed on the mouth end on the hard wood floor and just flipped in the air, landed on an area rug and was fine (except for spilling bong water everywhere, thankfully it was fresh clean water). So now I'm sitting here puffing and petting my poor bong. I guess it's a little good luck to start the day 
   Hope you're all having as good a day. For those of you dealing with this giant snow storm spreading across the country, stay safe, stay warm, and stay stoned. I have'nt figgured out if the storm missed us, or if we've become so used to snow and arctic temps that we just don't notice anymore.:confused2: 
   Wich ever it is dose'nt really matter, it makes for a good reason to stay home, stay stoned, and do some cooking. I believe I'll make some beef stew and buiscuts today. I'll throw a roast in the crock pot and let it break down. Then finnish it up in the 20 quart pot on the stove.I've been using that crockpot alot lately, it's like the lazy mans ultimate appliance.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2011)

Good morning bongers,
17 degrees F here today, no snow but I wish there was some to insulate the roses, oh well, i guess it will be an easy prune, down to the ground.
Cubby, I was just sitting here thinking about what's for dinner tonight. I did chicken and rice last night. I think we would like to come to your house tonight. Maybe I will do the same thing and make stew, thanks friend.
Hey, you did have some good luck this morning. Glad your bong is safe, and you too. 
Stay out of the weather you people and biu.


----------



## the chef (Feb 2, 2011)

2dog i'll come over and eat corned beef with ya! 9 o clock and its dam cold! Time to BIU!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning Chef.


----------



## the chef (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Rosie!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2011)

Im Home 


:bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Smoke!


----------



## cubby (Feb 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im Home
> 
> 
> :bong:


 


    That's nice.........now fill my bowl and help me find my lighter......please.:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2011)

Morn BHC! A Bowl, a nap and repeat process....Dam its cold outside!28 on the ol therm! Stay warm BIU!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2011)

It 23 this morning and dark.
Good morning all you stoner friends.
Hey Cubby, thanks I made beef stew last night it was good.
What are we cooking tonight?
Chef, I am glad you know what your day holds. now do it. bowl, nap, etc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Up...:giggle:


that was for me buddy *cubby*...here bro hold this:48: while I pack ya Bong with some Purple Frosting

its Thursday and we know what that meens..." We can see the light of Friday" :yay:

Happy smokeing Everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2011)

Have a great day smokes. You are so cute.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2011)

:bong:HI:bong::bong: Hope :bong::bong::bong: Yall :bong::bong:Have a great day

:ciao::48:


----------



## cubby (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all,
OOOOOOOOH purple frosting, *4U* you certainly know how to pack a bowl  mmmmmm.:woohoo: 
*Rosebud*, I ust put 8 racks of babybacks in the smoker, I'm gonna' use what's left of last nights bread for Texas toast, and I'm gonna' cook some spicy potato wedges in my turkey frier.
 I got some friends commin' over tonight. We're gonna get stoned and wasted on blended pink lemonade and everclear while we eat and watch a Pink Panther marathon. 
I'll be baked :fly: by the time they arrive.....won't you peeps help me with these....:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home...:bong:


those baby backs ready yet *cubby*?...*RoseBud*and I are Hungry man...Loading it up for the next member...be back with some Green


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2011)

:bong2: :yeahthat:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2011)

34 degrees raining and windy cold....it snowed today! forecast didnt predict that one so wrong agian.


BIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

Midnight BIU session grab your :bong1: and toke along

:bong::bong::bong2::bongin::bongin::ccc::ccc:

:48:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning everyone..its Friday:yay:


Does anyomne know how many pages we lost here in the club?....I  know we lost some because I remember posting on the 840 page....time to build it up again..


*ozzy   *Lets pass this :bong1: around...just be sure ya hold it for *chef*...I dont trust him with the glass just yet:giggle:

:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 4, 2011)

:ciao: Morning BHC, How's everyone doing this morning? Hope you're well. *15 and gray and overcast. 
   Last nights ribs were great. The only down side was maintaining *225 when the outdoor temp was*0, it took an extra hour and a half to cook, wich just means more bong time. Too bad ya' can't e-mail a rib, I would have gladly shared with the whole BHC.:dancing: 
   Someday, when this whole marijuana prohibition falls to the wayside, I'm gonna' extend a blanket invite to the whole BHC,.....Come on up to the cabin, bonging, fishing, and BBQing. Everybody bring a sack of thier favorite smoke and we'll make a weed buffet:hubba:
   But for now, we'll just have to maintain our annonimity:batman:  and enjoy each others company.
   With that in mind, won't you folks help me help me with these?:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 4, 2011)

cant wait for that,sounds good Cubby....time to BIU congrats Rosey on mvp:woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Mr, that is very nice of you to say.
That does sound good Cubby. Glad you had fun, i bet that was a trick to keep a low oven in zero. 
We were without the internet all day, so I farmed. I harvested a half of gold. and moved plants around.
Have a great weekend you all, we are having a birthday party for mr rb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC...Im Home...:bong:


*cubby*...I can see the DAy when we not only HAve "smell ovision"..but also "taste Ovision":giggle:..I know nothing realy of BBQ..But me Buddy *RAy **JAy *does..and he is doing one Up for this sUndays...ah...ahhh....man day  yeah.:spit:.and I am understanding the slower the better eh?..glad ya had nice time..and Fishing season knocking on my door man...grands fly rod fell off wall...:yay:...Be good my friend..and if ya cant be good than (then)  be good at it:bolt::bong:


*RoseMVP*....SOunds like a regular day eh?...Please tell HApp Bday to hubby 4me and slide Him this:48:..Much :heart: Girl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2011)

:bong::bong:


oh yeah  what color ya gonna be *Rosie*?

Happy Smokeing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

Load your bongs, take a toke, blow out the smoke and repeat til you can see.

Loaded and waiting on yall:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

These are for hick:tokie::tokie: looks like he might need them for the weekend


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good morning everyone..its Friday:yay:
> 
> 
> Does anyomne know how many pages we lost here in the club?....I know we lost some because I remember posting on the 840 page....time to build it up again..
> ...


 


Sweet jeebus! Get stoned and break one glass trying a under the leg bong hit and your labeled fer life!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

Just be glad you didn't copy the mofia don Sammy


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Sammy the rat girvano?


----------



## ishnish (Feb 4, 2011)

:ciao:  BIU!
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> yep---lost my membership, pic and number sumwheres in there---forced to burn doobies now---
> 
> :48:


 



oh that aint right my friend...go back and get either same # or choose one aint been picked since last update...Ill vouch 4u..if anyone dont like it...well Ill just have them talk to *ozzy* ..lol...anywho  Im a go *Rays * Sunday for BBQ and smoke his weed again:stoned:  he likes it me thinks.. ...gonna go hit the club for a spell..Ill check in later..

:bong:..and Pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2011)

Howdy BHC:ciao:

Been having problems here because of the snow/ice and cold but all is well again Well almost:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Morn Duckman! BIU Cause it's dam cold!


----------



## cubby (Feb 5, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC, *17 and cloudy, good day to do alittle more work on my grow room.
   Hope everyone's having a good day so far, I'm just starting breakfast. Coffe, bong hits, maple sausage, bonghits, fried potatos, bonghits, homemade english muffins, bonghits......there seems to be a pattern 
*4U*,you'll have to give us a BBQ report on RayJays. Awful nice of him to extend an invite to ya', especialy knowing you smoke like you got a third lung .  Weed warriors are the nicest people.
   Hey *Duck* did you get hit bad by the latest storm? We were fortunate, it missed us and only dropped around 6 inches of new snow.
*Chef* the under your leg bong hits are O.K., it's the fancy dribbling we gotta' call ya' on 
Well friends won't help me start the day with a few of these:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:
> 
> 
> oh yeah  what color ya gonna be *Rosie*?
> ...



How do I get a color smokes?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Chef, Duck, smokes, Cubby, and everyone else that i am too lazy to type.... Good Saturday Morning. 
I had a taste of gold this morning in the vape. My daughter is here (and SILaw) and that is fun. We are going out to get supplys for the birthday/super bowl party. She brought chocolate cupcakes with ganash in the inside and a lite butter mirangue  (sp) Yummy. she is a good cook.
She is making her dad a coconut cream pie for his day. 
I am going to try to post one post here and not talk about food.
Hey Cubby, I am in for your cabin party when pot is legal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How do I get a color smokes?


 

Good morning *rosie*. you will be PMed from *MarrP* with the MVP avy..they in a few diffrent colors..I was the purple/Green MarrP   congrats again...your truely are MVP..thanks for beeing here



take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC,,:bong:


*duck*..stay inside and hit HOT Bongs...Ill load ya up ALL day my friend

*cubby*...Ive had *Rays *BBQ befor and it is very yummy...But this is gonna be in his new BBQ on wheels..I think he is gonna call it RAys BBQ and smokes:giggle:  we will see and Ill be sure bring info..Im a go under cover there  maybe even get some Video of his rooms...

*chef*...here :bong1:  no betweeners:hitchair:


*RoseBud*...ya daughter is a good cook...did she learn it from you?...and what is "cupcakes with ganash inside"?..that dont sound yummy at all


okay  gotta work the SHED..ill check in again later..:bolt::bong:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 5, 2011)

I posted a bong photo and requested membership a couple weeks ago but I'm still not listed as a member, what up ? :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

RoseBud...ya daughter is a good cook...did she learn it from you?...and what is "cupcakes with ganash inside"?..that dont sound yummy at all




4u2smoke, what should we call you for short besides cutey pie? Smokes? We lost our nice Smoke. Maybe you are the new smokes?
Ganache = chocolate and cream, the center of a truffle.. The frosting was Italian meringue buttercream frosting. She did not learn from me, she went to chef school. I am a fairly good cook. But just plain home cooking nothing fancy. She is more fancy.
Have fun in the shed.


Nova, The duck will be around shortly to get you your number. He has  been really busy I think.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey there BHC :ciao:

*cubby* We received about 15" of snow with about 2" of ice and today it has snowed another 6". Glad I got a Jeep but not to happy about changing the alternator during the 6" of snow today.

*4u* Be about all the bong hits I will get today, doing the scrape and search thing here

What few I got I enjoy sharing with the BHC 

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Saturday Night BHC'ers! 
I finally ordered a 600w HID today, thanks to Irish, OHC and DOS who put the force in motion and the universe (and hubby's emergency medical credit card) provided.  YEAAAAAAA! After 3 years of waiting, it's now a HAPPENING! 

View attachment getabong.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your new 600, that is fantastic. You will see a huge difference. Wonderful!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 5, 2011)

*Congratulations Rosebud! MVP :heart: That is awesome *


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Mmama thts awsome news...congrats! And a big Congrats to Rosie and DOS our MVP"s for feb 2011!........now gimme my color back!v Hey i bet i'm the only one to be MVP in feb of 09 and jan 2010.....after the crash!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:woohoo: *MM* on your new 600 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Morn bongers! Superbowl bud day! and i don't mean beer!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Superbowl peeps.
Thanks Chef, and you do deserve to always have a red name. 
Thank you G2P, it is always so nice to see you. How are you?
Having a family party for mr rb and having lots of food. glad our daughter is here. See I did it again,,,posted about food. I promise i don't weigh 300 pounds. 
Have a great day you all. And you know the drill, bong, vape, roll, pack, whatever you do, do it good.


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Our MVP Speaks! Oooh Rosie you should do some little smokie somethings....pigs in a blanket with different cheeses,,,,,hmmm ...nedd to go to the store........


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey BHC it's a BIU day so grab your bong and toke along
:bong::bong::bong1::bongin::bongin::ccc::ccc: :joint: :joint:

Nova just put your number in your sig Duck or Hick will get it listed one of these days it nothing to worry about your good

Congrats Rose it a honor you well deserve


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone making any special snacks for watching tv today? I'm making deviled eggs for sure, I might make chicken wings... No deep fryer here 
I'm also making some unknown treat that my grandaughter is calling the shots on recipe (she's six next week, and she calls herself a hell chef :heart

super :bong: bowl


----------



## cubby (Feb 6, 2011)

Hot Italian sausages sound good, so does chicken wings mmmmm. I'm making fajitas on the grille, homemade salsa, and nachoes.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

*duck*...I hate working on car  and to have to do so in the snow would realy be bad..hope it went well

*RoseBud*..congrats again..I see ya Red  but what about the colored MarrPs?..*chef  *did you get one those or did theey lose them in the crash?..and I dont have any cutie pie names...lol...most call me either 4u2..smoke..or Rob..makes no matter to me as long as they dont call me bad names:giggle:

*mojave*..congrats on the light...you are gonna be bangin now girl...cant wait..woot woot

*
chef/ozzy/nova/oragonsunshine*...:48:



Im gonna go *Rayjays  *and smoke his weed and eat his BBQ...only thing I need to take is my beer..yum yum


GO PACK!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hot Italian sausages sound good, so does chicken wings mmmmm. I'm making fajitas on the grille, homemade salsa, and nachoes.
> :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


 



 ...I chang my mind...Im going *cubbys*...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Deer tenderloins smoked whole, cut into thin medalions on ritz crackers with chedder, swiss or montrey jack cheese.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

4u you left out "little bald buddy"


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Little Smoke...ies! LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

oh  yeah  *ozzy*....i did forget about what you call me..sorry  bro:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Little Smoke...ies! LOL


 

:rofl:   Dirtman


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Get what before the crash?


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: Dirtman


:rofl: 
 Dirtman ...i like that!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Get what before the crash?


 


The MVP  Avy?  and your saying you had the Honor  feb09  and jan10  *TheHempGodess* didnt catch that?..I havent seen the MVP Avy in long time..was wondering if it was lost in the crash..

:bong: and Pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Go to edit my avatar and there is a box you can click on and the mvp av will appear then just pick the one you want to use. I'm pretty sure only the MVP can use them but they are there I just checked.


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol i won in 09 and after the crash i was it again! I was MVP When we switched over and after the crash it mistakenly switched back or just kept running as if it was....looooops make that 2010!! Iwas MVP in feb of 2010!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Ozzy, for the heads up on the avitar, we will see if it shows up now.
Chef, is all you can say is little smokies? that is so funny cause I never ever have made those, but Mr RB requested them so they are in the crock pot. He also always gets deviled eggs for the superbowl, our daughter is making the wings and the coconut cream pie. Our son made his dad fudge cause he didn't get any at christmas...then of course veggie tray, fruit, cheese dip. etc.

You should always be mvp chef. What did you decide about the light?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

IT worked Rose you have the MVP av now congrats again


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to Rose.... xox OHC


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Gonna rock the light just need to get a few things first. I dunno...little smokies used to be a ttradition in our redneck household! That and beer and bbq!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you *Ozzy*I appreciate it.

You too Miss* Hippy Chick* Thank you.

I was trying not  use redneck as to not insult anyone like you Cheffy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

:confused2: most us redneck wear the name with pride, and hillbilly is our crown


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you *Ozzy*I appreciate it.
> 
> You too Miss* Hippy Chick* Thank you.
> 
> I was trying not use redneck as to not insult anyone like you Cheffy.


 
Oh no sweetie! Here Redneck isn't an insult it's a way of life!...ye haw and all that...


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: most us redneck wear the name with pride, and hillbilly is our crown


 
Yeah buuuuudddy! Divided we stand....and united we ...well kill it n grill it!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL
Gotta love them redneckers.


----------



## cubby (Feb 6, 2011)

DANG....I always thought it was "Un-tied We Stand". And Rednecks never wear crowns....the fishing hooks stab us in the head.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Now I'm :confused2: thought the fishhooks were to keep the wind from blowing my hat off


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

im curious who was threatening vdog???


:bongin:


anyone????


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

BIU BHC :bong:

*4u* would have had  the alternator replaced in 10 mins. if I would have read the instructions, but I didn't and had to take it out twice b/c of a roll pin in the lower bolt hole. Funny thing happen thou, it was snowing so hard and so fast that the hood came down b/c of the snow and cracked me in the head.:rofl: 

Made potato skins and fried chicken for the big party tonight.:woohoo:

BIU if ya can BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

TOA I'm beganing to think it's a sick game he's playing


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe bro???

hey yall..i got my big rezz under the boat and got all the girls in the tray and got it flooding right...will post some pics after the game.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

I got to agree with *Ozzy*

Troll


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder what the heck it is...It has a hint of not right.


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Courious myself!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

:cry: :rant: Steelers lost:cry:

Ol'well I'll:bong:bong:joint::joint: and look forward to next yr

Now back to the important stuff *BIU*


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Saw that Ozman! Thought they would do it after the two point conv.! Oh well BIU for the end of football season!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

gotta love rednecks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the pitt is mine  

View attachment redneckhouseboat.jpg


View attachment elpool.jpg


View attachment beer dog.JPG


View attachment RedneckSwampBike.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong: Time to set back and enjoy life:48::48::48: just pass them on to the next one to get here:48::48:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 7, 2011)

:48:  thank you OZZY! :48:


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

BIU Family! The Time is now!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2011)

TofA, that is a beautiful gorgeous dog. The rest are funny. 
Our red neck food went over very well.
It is monday people, I still have company, but not for long. I will be BIU soon.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Tel them to......*GOOOO!!* You got....um....MVP things to do!


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *9 and sunny in the great white north. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves yesterday as well.
   I had a funny experience yesterday. I was sitting in a chair when a friend came up behind me, hugged me around the neck and she said "you smell so good, what are you wearing?" I bust out laughing. What she was smelling was fajitas and mesquite charcoal.:hubba:  I have known her for 20 years, there has never been anything beyond frienship between us, still her husband believes I'm trying to "steal" her. He would let her go on vacation with any other guy in the world and not worry but if she and I are alone in another room he can't resist comming to see/ask what's going on. She thinks it's funny, I find it bizzar.
   So anyhow, I figgured I'd come in and check on the rest of you bongers, see how everyones doing today and share alittle of this:bong: :bong: :bong: 
   You all take care and keep those bongs bonging.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good morning BHC, *9 and sunny in the great white north. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves yesterday as well.
> I had a funny experience yesterday. I was sitting in a chair when a friend came up behind me, hugged me around the neck and she said "you smell so good, what are you wearing?" I bust out laughing. What she was smelling was fajitas and mesquite charcoal.:hubba: I have known her for 20 years, there has never been anything beyond frienship between us, still her husband believes I'm trying to "steal" her. He would let her go on vacation with any other guy in the world and not worry but if she and I are alone in another room he can't resist comming to see/ask what's going on. She thinks it's funny, I find it bizzar.
> So anyhow, I figgured I'd come in and check on the rest of you bongers, see how everyones doing today and share alittle of this:bong: :bong:
> 
> ...


 

........sinner......


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

I try....


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2011)

Im up now...sure is some wierd stuff happening here...


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im up now...sure is some wierd stuff happening here...
> 
> 
> :bong:


 


   Not in the BHC......we all chilly   Try this  :bong: If it don't bring a smile to your face, I'll tickle you till you puke.....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm totally freaked
and Cubby - I puked a bit when I read that smug gloating crap.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Not in the BHC......we all chilly  Try this :bong: If it don't bring a smile to your face, I'll tickle you till you puke.....


 
Dam Cubby your insatiable! Your gonna give Smoke a pickle tickle..:rofl: :rofl: ......better get them little smokies out 4u:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't be freaked OHC....i got the feeling it will be over with soon!...little smokies...i kill myself!


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm totally freaked
> and Cubby - I puked a bit when I read that smug gloating crap.


 

    :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


SBs editorial. I think it's time to call it a day.


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> SBs editorial. I think it's time to call it a day.


 

   I saw that and just said to myself "look what the cat draged in".


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 7, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> SBs editorial. I think it's time to call it a day.





			
				cubby said:
			
		

> I saw that and just said to myself "look what the cat draged in".


 
I thought it was both appropriate and funny as hell.

Neither of you know the entire story about when I was a Mod and banned HIE because of his inability to follow the rules of the site.

Since then, he has hated me. He's used every possible chance to bad mouth me. He's gathered a little mob of his buddies to help him.

Now he's being seen as what he really is; a bully and an egomaniac.

Good riddance to him.

I no longer post here as a result of his harrasment and that of his little lynch mob. 

But I still hear about what is posted if it concerns me. 

Flame away! I'm sure you will.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

There was drama so yall know SB will be there. His 2 cents this time was gold

All the B of S cut into my BIU time so join me as I play catch-up:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::48::48::48: :48:


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I thought it was both appropriate and funny as hell.
> 
> Neither of you know the entire story about when I was a Mod and banned HIE because of his inability to follow the rules of the site.
> 
> ...


\


:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2011)

stoney bud....no one will flame you here. I wont have it. I like hippy but threatening members and saying he called the cops on them is uncalled for. thats something you just dont do...EVER.

i have been banned for a week talking politics but never once have i flamed a member unless it was just.

i have never in my 12 yrs of being on weed forums threatened a member like that and i will NEVER do something like that....totally outta line. TOTALLY.

i expect if i was to do the same i would be banned indefinitely. no offense to hie at all but thats the kinda thing that really gets ya booted.

I just dont understand why he would do that? maybe he had a bad day? Im a very understanding person but i just dont get it??

BIU!!!!!!

:bongin:


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I thought it was both appropriate and funny as hell.
> 
> Neither of you know the entire story about when I was a Mod and banned HIE because of his inability to follow the rules of the site.
> 
> ...


 

   I admit I have no idea of your history with HIE, I just figgured you don't get along because you're so much alike.
   But that being said this is The Bong Hitters Club and this sort of thing has no place here.
*Ozzy*, pass me that bong, we'll try to make up for lost time:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to flame Stoney it's his turn to roll joints and he ain't started yet

good thing I keep the :bong1: on stand-by

Passing these around:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2011)

agreed, im not trying to stick up for anyone nor condone anyone... lets keep the negative comments out of this thread please. I doubt anyone here wants to dwell on the situation....  hie i hope you can figure everything out and have your head on right if you return....stoney, i reread what you said and i dont think that was cool about what happened being funny as hell. that was inappropriate for this thread...... please be considerate of this delicate situation.


cubby pass the frikkin bong you hog  LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

How can we orange your post has no :bong::bonginr even a :48: in it J/K it's your # aslong as it ain't taken. 

Now back to the important stuff :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

:woohoo: I love it.....BONG HOG:woohoo: 


   I aint hoggin' it brother, just keeping it lit


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

TOA
or
Duck
or
Hick
will
get
around
to 
adding
you
to 
the
list
someday
:confused2:
was
this 
slow 
enough
:rofl:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 7, 2011)

:bong1: :bong1: I guess it is time to BIU,Rosie thx on the info.....everyone grab a lighter and:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: now I feel better.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2011)

orange..you got it man...#448- 

welcome to the BHC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that your a member...load the bong and pass it to the left ! 

LOL

 J/K...heres the bong :bong:

:bongin: BIU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> please type slow so i can understand---how does one get added to the membership page 1:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


 

    It's not the speed of his typing.....it's the funny acsent  


  Alright Orange now your in the club you know what time it is.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Feb 7, 2011)

Good afternoon all...2:05 pm &47*F. BIU ALL!!!:bong: :bong: :bong: eace: :heart: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 7, 2011)

HIE went after me once for something I said and OHC went after me for comments and a picture I posted

HICK kicked me out once for not listening to his advice....and then again for an inappropriate drawing that I posted in the Art Club

Now I just read what everybody writes.....and try not to be a butt head about anything.....and just post something mundane about the weather....for example, it's nice here today, sun and no rain.....YET

I even got in trouble trying to relay a message from 4u2smOke when he was on the 'you are a very, very naughty boy CRAP LIST'

So what I guess I'm trying to say is, 'Roll with the punches and keep your head up and forget about revenge'


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

30 year old bong .....what's it made out of ? I can't keep one 6 months without breaking it.  Congrats too you Orange.
Now lets BIU before I break another....:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

:ciao:MM :48: I see you down there:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 7, 2011)

Weird day, for sure. But BIU with you all--okay, okay, bongs make me choke now so I'm VIU with all you bongers.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

Not a bad post there painter dude. 
I just don't like opportunistic gloating.
My pills kicked in and I just cant afford to give a crap so:confused2: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL hippy....:heart:


painterdude....being a good person isnt about how much money you make or what you donate...

its how well you can take things, not taking them personal...striving to be a better person everyday and never being vengeful.... your a good guy and dont take mean ppl to heart. 






be sweet to everyone....be even sweeter to your enemies....and love everyone always.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2011)

I am changing the subject.
My "kids" just left. we had fun but boy am I glad to have the house and vaporizer back to myself... I love quiet and I love my vaporizer.
I love the Bong Hogs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2011)

:ciao:  Everyone....its a new Day  and it was a Wonderfull one...we all kow my History here...I have become a better member and will only lash out when and if I feel the need...some older members never got along and may never..I have a few on my "iggy" list and they will stay there..I see one has stopped by..maybe to stir the pot?..and I dont meen the one we smoke.....Now  I dont understand why?..nor do I carerealy...what i do care about is something like this dragging out and into other threads as it has done...maybe I  am part of a Mob...but I have no ill feelings for ....we all get snappy..and may type things we regret later...Im sure this is one They will as well....this is all Im going to say..I do hope to see my friend *HIE *again..I want to give him benifit of dout and tell me in his own words  what went down..then I make the desision "who gets iggied"

*oragonsunshine*...sure glad ya got that sorted out..I remember your old bong and was gonna vouch for you...but TOA  gots  ya back...here:bong:

*RoseBud*...Im a :bong1: Hog

:bong::bong::bong::bong:  I have work to do in the SHED ill be back with some porn hold this:bong1:  till I return


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice Smoke! Morn Bongers! Wake n bake cheffy style! Lets all get chineese eye's!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

Good middle of the night BONGERS. 

Nice herb there 4u2smoke. looks tasty.

Hey Cheffy, How you doing? Do you just sit around looking at your 1000 watt? I would. 
I am vaping some gold or jack, don't know which one as it was whatever was in the grinder. The problem with the vape is it is loud, think hair dryer loud, so there are no secrets when I am hitting the vape. 
I hope all you BONG HOGS have a Great tuesday. I think I will take a nap.


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2011)

Bong hogs! I like that! Do good Rosie! as far as looking at my 1000k....i got pics! Ran the battery out so got to go to the store! How ya doing! Vapes are awsome!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

*4u* looks great.

*Rosebud* Should have got a DaBuddha, has silent operation.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

:ciao:  

:bong::bong:  fir tuesday


*chef*...please tell me ya not going to post up a pic of ya light:spit:..I have one of me chain  remember..lol..

*Duck*/*Rose*....thanks for the koodos...She realy packs the buds in...she is prone to mold because of the tight formation   but smokes wonderfully..


Have a Wonderrful day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, Hope you're all having a good day.
*4U*, that little lady looks sweet, I'd like to get locked in your shed, all alone ,just me, my bong, and my lighter:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: (actually, I'd probably crack the door alittle and let the rest of the BHC in. But rest assured with every hit we'd be toasting you  )
*Orange*, I too am technologicaly challenged and have had that same flickering pointer problem. I usually check the batteries in my wireless mouse, check the mouse connection if it's a wired type, and/or restart my computer. If none of those things work, I call a friend who built all of my computers and ask him if he'd like to come over and smoke a bowl   
Well, I guess it's time to get the day underway, won't you join me:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love waking up to some porn,nice 4u2smoke,lookin dank......time to BIU,hey the sun is finally back


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi All! BIU at half past noon, some of that outrageously great Hoosier Daddy. PC, good to see you're still loving your DaBuddha too! You would not believe how many whips I have broken, from forgetting my hose is lying on my lap in the powerchair, so I circle around to let the dogs out and sure enough, that whip comes flying out of the machine and hits the wall and shatters. They know me well there in customer service. After I send in each new order (about once a month) I just get back a giggle email saying, "Again?"


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2011)

Mmama it happenes! Smoke........not right now.......i'm compiling a photo album of me and the light....just fer you!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey peeps,
Mohava Mamma, I should have gotten dabuddha. I laugh about you breaking them, i can see me doing the same thing,
Ok, the Mamma and I are vaping, Join us?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Long time, no bong

But I did a complete search and found a bud in my drying room floor

I sure miss growing I always enjoyed messing with the garden on these cold winter mornings, now its watching the news and the temp gauge to see when its warm enough that I won't freeze my feathers off when I go outside.

Well I am :bongin: the bud I found with the BHC

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

:rant: Duck in here burning with us and it's a waste for me right now cause I be eating shrooms


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey peeps,
> Mohava Mamma, I should have gotten dabuddha. I laugh about you breaking them, i can see me doing the same thing,
> Ok, the Mamma and I are vaping, Join us?


 

So Sorry..Ive never tried..:bong:  But you Ladies enjoy vapeing...

*cubby*...you and the crew here is allways welcome in the SHed... ..but must bring own lighter

*mojave*..seems the Hossier Daddy is makeing its way around...Some very  nice Smoke...Lost alot more wieght in dry  then would like But the smoke is aewsome..I had two go 7wks  and 1 10wks..:hubba: 

*chef*..oh boy I cant wait:giggle:..you Rock bro:lama:



okay  TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

oh  I forgot...Im home:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOOH, *4U*,don't tempt me, I love Washington state. Spent a couple years at Fort Lewis and fell in love with Mt Rainier, Snoqaulmie, even Tillicum. The best weed I ever smoked was there, wish I could find that stuff again.
Untill I do I'll just sit here and :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2011)

Ozzy been a long, long time for me, with that.

Much rather just BIU


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

:fly::fly:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

I get all MUSHY when I see Ozzie :fly: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

not me

:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

Good thing 4u I can :fly: enough to go that way but the view of OHC is grand from up here


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good thing 4u I can :fly: enough to go that way but the view of OHC is grand from up here


 
You promised you'd keep that between us. :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2011)

Your's are too nice not to share they can look all they want but if they try to touch it'll bring out my bad side


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning BHC:ciao:


That can't be OHC.

OHC would have a bud nestled in between there someplace.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice ohc....sunny and 35 this lovely morning time to BIU....:bongin: all better now,hope everyone has a great day....


----------



## cubby (Feb 9, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, -7 and sunny. Time for breakfast, but still have'nt decided what I want, I'm thinking tacos.
So you folks help me with these 'till I decide, won't ya':bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2011)

Morn Bongers! Well talked to Hick ...Smoke! He said no nude photos so.........


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 9, 2011)

Guns and football are good and nude is bad? Something's just not right! *G*

LOL! I'm vaping up some of my fav this morning, Purple Frosting. Only what I'm vaping is a whole lot better than what I grew. But gives me something to aspire to, that's for sure. 60 degrees and sunny today in Las Vegas and passing Neon green mojo to you all.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Good morning BHC, -7 and sunny.



I sure wish you would keep them temps up there and not down here.
6* with a -20 windchill this duck is keeping his feathers indoors today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2011)

:ciao: I'm back in my left mind has to be the what's left because it never was right:laugh:

Duck you can keep them winds up there and not let them get any father this way.

BIU and keep your hands warm:bongin::bongin::bong::bong:

Setting on the bar :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## cubby (Feb 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I sure wish you would keep them temps up there and not down here.
> 6* with a -20 windchill this duck is keeping his feathers indoors today.


 

   :ciao: Hey there *Duck*, I would rather have cold than heat any day of the week. If the temp gets over 78 I become one grouchy bear. I prefer the temps stay around 70. I wish I could find somewhere the temp was 70 and sunny everyday, perfect weather for fishing, gardening, or taking my :bong1: for a walk in the woods.
I'll see what I can do about keeping them cold temps up here where they're appreciated  . In the mean time, stay indoors, keep your bong bongin', and think spring time thoughts.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2011)

You poor duck. that is too cold for fowl.
Cubby, sounds like San Diego is where you need to live. I have never been there but I hear it is just what you are looking for. 

It is bright and sunny and 40 F here. Too early to prune roses  thank goodness, as I am not ready for that job.
Have a great hump day peeps.
Where is the Chef this morning?


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh i'm around Rosie!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good thing 4u I can :fly: enough to go that way but the view of OHC is grand from up here


 


Im with *Duck*...if that was *OHC*  she would have Cola to mesure by:rofl:

*chef*...Did he say I couldnt show Nude pics of Him...:spit:....Im Home for a bit  then Docs...Lets Hit this:bong1:

:bong: and pass


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2011)

Hoope things go weel fer ya Smoke! And......ewwwwwwwwww! Howdy Bongers! State's doing rollling blackouts so just got power back an hour ago! BIU!!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 10, 2011)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, *-11 with -23 windchills, Brrrrr
   Makeing alittle breakfast, sippin' some coffee, and burnin' alittle bud, care to join me?:bong: :bong: :bong: 
   The ice on the windows looks really interesting (even more so when you're stoned). It's just one of the wonders of nature.
*Rosebud*, I appreciate the tip on San Diego, but I'll pass. It's not nearly as nice as some folks make it out to be. Though thier zoo is incredible. I'll never find the Shangrala of weather, because it dose'nt exsist. Believe me, Ive looked. When I first got into trucking I traveled everywhere from the Mexican border to southern Alaska, and coast to coast. 30 days on the road,3 days at home, repeat.....for 12 years,  I logged alot of miles.
   These days I just light up my:bong1: and plan a vacation somewhere warm, but not hot. Last year I went to Puerto Rico for 2 weeks. I stayed inside where it was air-conditioned and looked out the window enjoying the greenery. This year I'm staying home, in the warm house, watching Dvds of tropical locations on T.V., I get the best of both worlds. There's no greenery outside the window, but I can sit on the couch going OOOOh AAAH and looking at places like Mexico, Fiji, Hawaii and not have to score junk weed on the streets from people of questionable character 
  Life is what you make it, adapt, ajust, and enjoy........speaking of enjoyment lets burn a few nuggets:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*...Im up now and ready to help burn those nugs:bong:


Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

HELLO BHC!!!

It has been way WAY to long since I've visited.  I appologize for my absence 

BIU everyone,  Damn I missed you all 

:bong1:

GN


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome back GoNAVY,I guess u know how to BIU,so take this and:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ......peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

-7* here.

At least it is Thursday


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers,
Burr I guess Cubby.
4U, you are so nice to help Cubby with that nug burning job.

Hi gonavy! Welcome back.
Have a great day peeps.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks all 

I'm SOOOOO excited!!  I get to visit LA, CALI for the first time !!

:bong:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Pcduck, ozzy, 4u glad to see you !!  Orange, chef & cubby, hi all, I'm GoNAVY. Honored to make your acquaintance .  Enjoy; :bong:

Holy Sh$t!! 800+ pages. Congrats Trillions!!!


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

MeetMrFist, sorry dude!! Happy to meet you as well 

This ones all yours :bong2:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats awesome orange!!

Were visiting La Brea Tar Pits, Santa Monica Peir for lunch, the Hollywood sign and Rodeo Drive. 

I've always had a fascination with geological anomalies, and the wife really wants to do her Rodeo Dr thing. Lol. :bong2:

Were spending the night, then to the pier for our cruise.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Lots and lots of overtime for this to happen


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good Morning Bongers,
> Burr I guess Cubby.
> 4U, you are so nice to help Cubby with that nug burning job.
> 
> ...




Hi Rosebud! Sorry I missed you!!

BIU Dude!! :bong:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment Rod Bud 014.JPG

Can I join??


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow Thats awsome! Morn bongers!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2011)

:woohoo: its Thursday

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2011)

:bolt:and tonight I get to watch Grey's Anatomy with the wifey:dancing:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Roddy, just pick a number not on the list and pm trillion of atoms with your number request. Or click on group memberships.

You sure do qualify with that assortment. Nice :bong1:

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2011)

Where's 2dog!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a good question chef.

I have not seen any posts from her for awhile.

Last thing I can remember, which is probable wrong, was that she was getting annoyed with a member and was taking a break. But there again that could be someone else I am thinking about.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad to see my BHC membership went through, I think I'm gonna celebrate!!!!
:bong: :banana: :bongin: :banana: :bong1: :banana: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

2Dog is back working hard it's tax time again her favorite time of the yr


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2011)

Last i read she was real busy at work!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2011)

And she is busy at home too. I am sure she misses us as much as we miss her. She better.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> you know LA stands for lost angels---cruise to mexican riveria i assume---don't drink the water---you catch your boat in long beach check out the QE2, and they also have a retired aircraft carrier---navy guy and all you'll love it---venice beach freak show central on the weekends if you get a chance



Yes Sir, Mexican Riviera.  So FrEaKiN EXCITED!!!!!

Venice beach, sweet sweet freaks  It's on my 'to do list'.

QE2? Not familiar with that, google here I come.  

Cheers buddy!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2011)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Pcduck, ozzy, 4u glad to see you !! Orange, chef & cubby, hi all, I'm GoNAVY. Honored to make your acquaintance . Enjoy; :bong:
> 
> Holy Sh$t!! 800+ pages. Congrats Trillions!!!


 


short memory eh?..:giggle:  I remember when you became BHC member my friend...I poked ya about being Navy ...and there was many more pages ya missed..I remember posting on the 840 page..but when Site crashed  lost 10 months worth posts...but wont be long we Get back up ..Glad to see ya back and hope to see ya around more..untill then take care and be safe...

TMT:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Glad to see my BHC membership went through, I think I'm gonna celebrate!!!!
> :bong: :banana: :bongin: :banana: :bong2:


 



:yay: Im with ya My friend:bong::bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll hit a few with the newbies to the club yall just got to watch 4u he falls off his stool alot.
:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin: bong is dirty time for :tokie: Watch 4u here's where he falls off:48::48::48::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 10, 2011)

heck yah roddy! niice! pick a number my friend 

:ciao: hey bhc!! been busy!   putting the ladies into the dark for the first time tonight at 12 midnight.....:yay: :yes: :thumbsup: 


got 40 in my tray now...more comming-

kandi shiv', gdp, pk/wwXpineapple, UK cheese, 1983 humbolt, (breeding that one)  along with some **** a-6. :yay:

anyway setting up a new grow- three rooms...ebb and flos agian and some RDWC's two flower on flip and a big veg. looking forward to it!!!

BIUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> short memory eh?..:giggle:  I remember when you became BHC member my friend...I poked ya about being Navy ...and there was many more pages ya missed..I remember posting on the 840 page..but when Site crashed  lost 10 months worth posts...but wont be long we Get back up ..Glad to see ya back and hope to see ya around more..untill then take care and be safe...
> 
> TMT:bong:



True 4U, my memory is terrible.  Has been for years.  

If I don't keep notes, I'm 'fornicated' so to speak. 

... and I thought 800 was an acomplishment.  

And a crash to boot, rough go boys...

Anyhow, priorities : :bong: :bong: and 4U dude :bong1:

Cheers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

I would love # 8675309 if it's not already taken.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

It's yours:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

you're following me around...

ducky   tag- a- longs and dosidos.  ready?

hi everyone.  how goes it?.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEY HONEY HOW THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW! WELCOME BACK!!!!!!


LOL


:bongin:

that number is yours doll!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

I tried getting in touch with you when i was working in your state but was unsuccessful!!


I ended up posting a CL ad and scoring an OZ of popcorn bud (was actually pretty good!) for a hundred bux....i was only there for like 3 weeks but was SOOOOOOOOOOO busy i could only have sunday off and by sunday i was so tired it was all i could do to get the laundry done and rest... 


I am so glad you been hangin  in there!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea well, maybe someday.  Lotsa folks here I'd love to smoke with.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*SmokinMom* it is so nice to see you again

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, -5, still dark, supposed to snow for the next couple days. Oh well.
   Having bong hits for breakfast, sit down, I'll pour you a coffee and you can join me. I gotta' finnish this bowl and get dinner started, I'm making spegatti sauce and it takes all day. If I can Get everything in the pot by lunch I can make a couple loaves of bread. I love fresh garlic bread.
Hit this :bong1:  while I pour some coffee.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2011)

:bong:  thanks *cubby*...nothing like a wake and bake with someone elses weeed..:giggle:

its friday everyone:yay:  loading it up all day..


:ciao: *smokeinmom*.its been a while.:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey everyone friday is finally here time to BIU:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2011)

Good morning Bongers,
Having a little gold this morning, care to join me?View attachment DSCF0593.JPG


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't mind if I do......:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi SmokinMom, It is very good to see you.

Cubby, spaghetti sauce and homemade bread, you sweet talker.

I am off to take my older dog to the vet, I know we are getting to the end of her life, but not just yet. Trying to make her feel better at the end of her life, that's all.

Smokeumup.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

:ciao::48: Have a great day everyone


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2011)

Somebody smoke a bowl for the guy stuck driving the brown truck...my boss has this thing against us smoking the dank and driving....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll take care of that right now Hammy:bongin::bongin:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 11, 2011)

Would be happy with #42065 if no one objects?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

Just look on the second post of the BHC if the # not taken it's your Roddy now hit this:bong1: and welcome to the club


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Somebody smoke a bowl for the guy stuck driving the brown truck...my boss has this thing against us smoking the dank and driving....


 


   Damn kill joy. Hell, I let my drivers smoke, drink, take naps....whatever they want  .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Somebody smoke a bowl for the guy stuck driving the brown truck...my boss has this thing against us smoking the dank and driving....


 


Maybe FedEx  would let ya:rofl:


*cubby*...any possitions  open...that napping sounds like something I can do:giggle:



The weekend is Here:yay:


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

Hit your :bong: and enjoy life
Hit your :bong:again and start you weekend off right


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

That's funny thought you didn't like weekends SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That's funny thought you didn't like weekends SM.



Hahah you're exactly right. Well I didn't use to.  Now that I work M-F, I cherish them.  Just sucks I have to share the house with the other 4 that live here.


----------



## cubby (Feb 12, 2011)

:ciao: Good morning BHC, *21 and it's supposed to go up to 34 today. I gotta' got up on the roof and get rid of some Ice dams before they cause any damadge. So for now a little breakfast and a few :bong: :bong: :bong:  hits with you folks. Hope everyones having a nice day.
Pass these around while I get breakfast going.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning, Everyone! Hi SM, good to see you back. 
Vaping up some Hoosier Daddy this morning, again, to honor Irish on the day after his birthday. Got my new HID yesterday, yippee! Can finally grow inside. And just in time--Aphid season is about to begin here in the Mojave desert. 
Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2011)

No bugs! Morn BHC! BIU for the weekend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Morning, Everyone! Hi SM, good to see you back.
> Vaping up some Hoosier Daddy this morning, again, to honor Irish on the day after his birthday. Got my new HID yesterday, yippee! Can finally grow inside. And just in time--Aphid season is about to begin here in the Mojave desert.
> Have a great Saturday, everyone!


 


Ill join ya Girl....I have some that Hossier as well...does yours look like this:bolt::bong:

View attachment P1310003.JPG


View attachment P1310003-1.JPG


View attachment P1310004-1.JPG


----------



## Melvan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everybody! Haven't dropped by for awhile.

BIU !:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: Hog for all  :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I dropped my bong last night when I fell hard in the garage.  . I don't know what's worse, a broken bong or the huge bruise on my hip.  A brownie and an Irish coffee is just what the dr ordered.  

I'm glad to see you guys and girls.  I hope to make amends with those of you who feel youve been wronged by me.  My sincere apologies and  I hope I don't make anyone uncomfy by being here.  I work Monday til Friday so I won't be as active as I used to be anyways.

That's all.  I hope you have a kick axe weekend.

Smoke on!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

Just lay across my knee and we'll all spank you til we feel better.:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2011)

its lunch time..:bong:


Hitting that HD some more


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 12, 2011)

4U, Now that's a beauty of a HD! Nope, I don't have any growing, this was a get-well gift, and I'm lovin' it. The taste itself is so delicious, and what a perfect high--energizing but not totally body slamming. 

BIU peoples! I'm cleaning out my grow room today getting ready to hang my new light. A little Hoosier Daddy's going to make that a fun chore of the day. 
Hope you all have a great weekend! 

SM--sorry to hear about falling on your hip. Ouch! Darned good thing you didn't break it. Bruises heal faster than broken bones. I'm still nursing a broken wrist from 4 months ago, and still can't pick up heavy pots. 

And what's with these clunky defibrillators they put inside your chest, under your collarbone? I thought we were down to micro-sized stuff. This thing is big and huge and round and makes me look like I'm a living Picasso print with a third breast. You'd think they would come up with something a little more discreet by now, wouldn't you? 

:uff Puff:ass::


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 12, 2011)

what up Melvan been awhile glad you are still around,here have one of these:bong: time for a late nite BIU session.....peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm in on a BIU session passing:bong1::bong1: to the Next BHC member or who ever grabs it first


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't seem to ever finish a bong load, can you guys tell me what my problem is?

View attachment bongload 001.JPG


EDIT: Am I supposed to pick a number or something?  How about #87654321?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

wow, you never know how fat your hands look until you see them up close in pics....how sad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahahaha, your hands look perfectly fine, and no dirt under your nails.  I'm guessing you're not a mechanic..lol.

Fire that big boy up!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

:welcome: to the BHC


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, your hands look perfectly fine, and no dirt under your nails. I'm guessing you're not a mechanic..lol.


 
REALLY off topic, but it's because I cut everything off that shows white on my nails, "down to the quick" as they say.

EDIT: otherwise my nail tips are dark all the time from being a soil grower.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh!  Good thinking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

Smarter than your average stoner  that's for sure


----------



## cubby (Feb 13, 2011)

:ciao:    Good morning BHC, *32, we're getting a little thaw going on around here. That's always nice. Time to get the day started, let's hit this  :bong1:   And watch the sun come up


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 13, 2011)

ugh, morning yall.  Hope your Sunday is going well.  I'm going to lie down on the couch, watch the History Channel, and take bong rips until my hangover goes away:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> REALLY off topic, but it's because I cut everything off that shows white on my nails, "down to the quick" as they say.
> 
> EDIT: otherwise my nail tips are dark all the time from being a soil grower.


 



sure Glad you diddnt say ya chewed them down:rofl:...welcome to the club...Nice Bong...your problem is..the lighter needs to be lit  and held over the Bud  as you Rip the Bong 

looks like a Great day

*cubby*..these are 4u my friend
View attachment P2100022.JPG


View attachment P2100023.JPG


View attachment P2100024.JPG


TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

BIU Session now in progress

:bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong::bongin:

Passing these along :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

:ciao:  *ozzy*...:bong:

and pass:bong1:


----------



## cubby (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, That's what I call scenery, thanks much *4U*, I would love to be sitting on bench just above the little info shack burning one right now. But since I can't be there I'll just burn one here, care to join me?


    :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

Will they drop me off at the top with my innertube


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

:ciao:  :bong:


*ozzy*...you can  but you can also drive and walk..Hell of a Hike Now...remember *UKGirl *an I went up there..very Beutiful..Here:bong1:..*cubby *loaded us up..:bong:...now *RoseBud *should be throwing down soon..its  a great day outside and got a jump on the garden..Im excited:yay:  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that Mt Rainer 4U? Oh I could use a bong full right about now... I soaked a lot up through the skin this morning. 
brb..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

The garden bug is hitting bad here the sun is out and the snow is melted. I order Tom seeds Sat it's getting close to time to play in the Sun again :yay:

Just drop me at the top and meet me at the bottom if I survive. That Mt would be a great sledride


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

I know just the thought of spring makes me happy. I should start some tomato seeds. I have never grown vegi's inside.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 13, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, your hands look perfectly fine, and no dirt under your nails.  I'm guessing you're not a mechanic..lol.
> 
> Fire that big boy up!!



Welcome back to the BHC.....this place has lost it's sex appeal since you split to never never land

Are you still hiding out in Texas?  Also, congrats on your job....you gotta feed those rug rats!

Life in Oregon has been dry for several days.....but now it's sprinkling a bit

Stay safe.......Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Just got back from MI

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

What a day.  Took the girl scouts to Dallas Cowboys stadium.  AMAZING!  We got to see a luxury suite, the press box, locker rooms (players and cheerleaders), and the field.  The end zones were still decorated from last weeks Super Bowl, and there was still a good ammt of confetti scattered about.  The stadium itself is massive, and only 1 1/2 yrs old- still shiny and new.  It has the largest TV in the world.  That jumbo tron was over kill.  But dang, it was such a cool experience.  If anyone wants me to post up pics I will.

Now, time to unwind with a doob and a nice Cerveza.

Thanks pdude.  

Love the pics 4u.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Gotta love it.  Jerry Jones builds that thing and the cowboys tank.  (Of course I can't say much I am a Browns fan)

-It would be cool to see the stadium though, I bet it was fun.  The only other stadium I would love to see is the stadium they have in Arizona.  The field gets rolled in and out of the stadium.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> yea---momma---let's see it---what are you a troop leader




Lol...that read so dirty......:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Asst leader, lol.

We have the club level concourse, an interesting piece 0f artwork, a view from the luxury suite, 50 yd line, Packers endzone.View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 036fix.jpg


View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 038fix.jpg


View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 039fix.jpg


View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 079fix.jpg


View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 077fix.jpg


View attachment Cowboy's Stadium 042fix.jpg


Yay, thanks 4u.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

My pics didn't turn out right, but hey- they're there...

I got one of the Steelers end zone somewhere..here it is, taken by iphone.View attachment 021fix.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Gotta love it.  Jerry Jones builds that thing and the cowboys tank.



Wasn't it awesome!    Lived here my whole life and have never liked them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks orange.  

I took over 100 pics, hard to decide which to post up...:giggle: 

The luxury suite windows can open and slide into the wall.  I think they were closed for safety today.  

And I'm bogarting that doobie.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I was on the field.  

And yes, its astro turf.  I had to feel it..lol.

ETA- yes, the fake stuff...ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Bong hitter let's BIU:bong::bong::bong:

Great looking Pics SM :huh: ever hurd of the paperclip

Passing to u 4u:bong1::bong1: I c U Down there

:bong1::bong1::bong1: Passing to yall


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

The paper clip was what I used, darlin'.  

Too lazy to click my link?  Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

what an experience Smokemom...thanks for shareing ..


Dinner time:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> The paper clip was what I used, darlin'.
> 
> Too lazy to click my link? Ha ha ha ha.


 


Need to click insert all attachments.. 

View attachment P2090016.JPG


View attachment P2090017.JPG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

:huh: :confused2: should have worked

What's for dinner 4u

Chicken and Dumplings and peas here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

Something ain't working


That's one neat looking room  right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Cute room!

(this is a test, this is only a test..)

THANK YOU 4U!!!

View attachment 023fix6.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

I just :bump: the thread on this


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

hell yeah  Nice shot  Girl...helps us from haveing to click the link 1 at a time..you can go and insert the other posts as well..just go advance on the edit:aok:  What a fun day huh?..So did I miss you say you was at SuperBowl?  I know your a fan of Paton..but the SuperBowl..Sure hope it comes to Seattle someday...okay Lets smoke my weed:bong:


*ozzy*...i made frozen pizzas.....chicken dumlings sounds better


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah, not the Super Bowl..

Today was Girl Scout day at the stadium.  A week later is close enough.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

i get clauterphobic and sometimes scared of heights in arenas...paranoid they might collapse or something...I know its weird I love concerts but sometimes go into panic at them...

Sm ur back! yay....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

Burp was too 4u

Hey 2dog work overloading you yet. Here :bong1::bong1: trust us they help


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks oz ill take it..I have to wake up at 415 making enchilada casserole for work...bahhhh  I am excited about my sisters baby shower I am throwing saturday! it was the same day as the first adoption orientation so that will be put off another month. shes worth it...I am excited to have her baby here...she decided on Zoe Helena...helenas for our grandmas...  I didnt like zoe but I am warming up to it... I didnt think it sounded smart for a woman...sounds like a cat to me. I am gonna call her zoe zoom zoom since all her kids are super hyper...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

4u that room reminds me of bedrock and the flintstones its cool...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

Went to school with a girl We called Even flow Zo she was as laid as you could get without drugs. Have another :bong::bong: and Sleep well.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


50+ mph winds today, but warmer

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

morning ducky off to work happy valentines day my lovies!:heart: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning 2Dog:ciao:
Have a great day


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2011)

I have put on my *3-D* glasses and everything looks and feels different

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning BHC, been a while since I've been around. Real busy with college...and fighting a losing fight with hermies... Only one more to go :rofl:

well its 34* and overcast, looking forward to the end of the day already.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

thanks *2Dog *for the Kind words..It realy is a fun room...



Happy Valantines Day Ladies:heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

*2Dog* I knew a zoe very smart girl. Is it zoeeeee or zoe like joe. Don't work too hard, tell your boss your MP family miss  you.

*SM* Those pictures were awesome. thanks for posting them.

*4U*, Love the room and the hand prints...very cool 

*ozo* do you need a break?

Happy valentines day ya'll. I am going to go fondle my harvest.:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Feb 14, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Went to school with a girl We called Even flow Zo she was as laid as you could get without drugs.


 


 *Ozzy*, I assume you left out the word *back* between laid and as, or that's just plain wrong, with or without drugs..... 
*Smokingmom*, nice pics. I've always wanted my own troop of Girl Scouts,....well not the actual Girl Scouts, just thier thin mint cookies, mmmm. Girl Scouts in Minnesota are threatening to not sell cookies this year because of consolidation of troops and the selling of the some Girl Scouts campgrounds.
*2dog*, concern for arena collapse is'nt paranoia, the roof of the Metro Dome here in Mpls is caved in now because of heavy snow, and it's caved in before. I don't think anyones ever been hurt though.
   We're having 4 days of above freezing weather and I'm taking the opportunity to get rid of as much ice as possble. I got most of the ice dams off my roof yesterday between bong hits and beers, hope to finnish today and start on the garage. So I'm gonna hit this:bong: :bong: :bong: and get started. You all help yourselves, there's more on the kitchen table if you run low.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep cubby I left out the *Back* nothing change her mood. She was smart as they come just never got in a hurry or excited it seem always the same calm collected person.

BIU BHCers:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2011)

happy val day ladies!!! (and gents :giggle   Hope this beautiful 60 degree day will warm some of you up out there!!!!!!!!!


biuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 14, 2011)

62 here,wish it would stay like this year round.....time to BIU...:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: that is all I can handle till later....oh yea happy vd


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I could take a break Rose! But I gotta get this done NOW! I dont wanna come back :rofl:

BIU BHC...Off to Biology....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

she is pronouncing it zoeeeeee

my other niece is named skyler I love that name.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2011)

:ciao:  Im home and Have Lots to do In SHed..So just loading up some Bud off *cubbys *table:bong:  thanks Bro..See yall later:bolt::watchplant:



:heart:  Ladies


----------



## politikz_amore (Feb 14, 2011)

I have not forgotten all you wonderful people.

So...

Smoke and enjoy these...

Strain is Frankenstein

Just wait till you see these ladies in action.

Anyways, Hope everyone is doing well.

-P/a :2940th_rasta: 

View attachment 2-14a.JPG


View attachment 2-14a(1).JPG


View attachment 2-14b.JPG


View attachment 2-14b(1).JPG


View attachment 2-14c.JPG


View attachment 2-14e.JPG


----------



## painterdude (Feb 14, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> What a day.  Took the girl scouts to Dallas Cowboys stadium.  AMAZING!  We got to see a luxury suite, the press box, locker rooms (players and cheerleaders), and the field.  The end zones were still decorated from last weeks Super Bowl, and there was still a good ammt of confetti scattered about.  The stadium itself is massive, and only 1 1/2 yrs old- still shiny and new.  It has the largest TV in the world.  That jumbo tron was over kill.  But dang, it was such a cool experience.  If anyone wants me to post up pics I will.
> 
> Now, time to unwind with a doob and a nice Cerveza.
> 
> ...



Mom.....I really love the pics, especially the ones with the Packer's end zone....if I sent you my e-mail address could you possibly send me any or all the Packer end zone pics you took?

My sons live in Wisconsin and are Packer nuts/freaks....they even have Packer Ear Muffs

And, get this, the wife's son installed all the signs in the parking lot and inside the stadium.....Sign Tech International did the work

Anyways, would really appreciate it if we could work this out....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Feb 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Need to click insert all attachments..
> 
> View attachment 159834
> 
> ...



Hey burnin dude......or 4u......or 'stinky'.....nice room and I love the hand prints on the door.......am sending up north a Pineapple/cheese/Canadian Bacon rotten odor just for your olfactory's delight.....Pdude


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, of course pdude.. And how cool about the signs.  I have lots of that endzone, only one of the other..

Hey guys, hope everyone had a nice Monday.  Usually Monday's suck, but it was pretty nice.  Busy at work, and the weather was amazing.  Partly cloudy, 10 mph breeze and an afternoon high of 70 degrees.  Much welcome after those 2 arctic blasts that closed school for five days, in the last two weeks.  I kinda liked those cuz I got paid even tho work was closed. 

I am so high.  Gonna get back to surfing for now.

P.s.  Thanks everyone on the pic comments.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh and thanks for the Valentine wishes as well.  Hope everyone got to upp their chocolate stash today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy V Day BHCer's Hope you all got Roses, Chocolates and a special treat:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:   Good Morning BHC, *34 and the suns just starting to pop up. I'm having an exceptional cup of coffee this morning, it's one of those where you don't know what you did differently, but it certainly tastes better than usual.
   So I'm just gonna' cook some breakfast, pancakes, sausage, and english muffins, and do a little bonging, I got enough to share, help yourself:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .
   Hope you folk are haveing a good day.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

22* and sunny

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:  

2 fir  tuesday

:bong::bong:


Now lets dig into *cubbys *grub:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

Good morning bongers, a rainy day in my part of the northwest. The latte is good the Gold is better...Have a great tuesday, friends!

I am making a chocolate birthday cake for my neighbor, she gets a bud to go with it. She is 60, lord knows she needs a bud! She is an ole hippy.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:BHC

Glad today is over

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2011)

4u, I beat ya to his leftovers already...thanks cubby.  

ducky I agree.  My work day dragged.  I almost cut loose on my co teacher for not doing squat, plus she kept leaving the classroom.  Grrrr.  She's lucky I'm not a big fan of confrontation and she left early due to a dr appt.  I woulda given her an ear ful at planning time.

I have a Girl Scout leader meeting I have to attend tonight.  So my day isn't quite done.  Counting down the hours til I can toke up with ya guys and gals.

Hit it for me folks!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2011)

Will do *SM*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*...Lets Fire it up..:bong:  sure glad it is over...MRI tomarrow on my neck...So  i gotta practice beeing still...:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  334 pm here..:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2011)

:ciao:   What's up BHC. Seems to be a fairly crappy day all around. I guess we can sit around and hit the :bong1: :bong1: and wathch *4U* keep his neck strait.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck with the mri 4u.  Hope it doesn't find anything abnormal.


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Good luck with the mri 4u. Hope it doesn't find anything abnormal.


 

   It's on his neck, not his head ... J/k


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> It's on his neck, not his head ... J/k



:giggle:

I actually had an mri on my head several yrs back when I was having seizures...I've literally had my head examined.  They said I was pretty normal.   I had them fooled didn't I.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

you misunderstood the doc SM he said "abnormal"


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2011)

*4U* I hope all goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

gl 4u!

:bongin: this bongs for you brother!!! BIUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck for 4u have fun it that noise thing


Double up on the 2 for Tuesday :bong::bong::bong::bong:

hope yall have a better than average day here these will help it along or get it over:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Luck tomorrow 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> It's on his neck, not his head ... J/k


 
:rofl:

Made me move me neck..:rofl:  back to :bong:

thanks for the thaughts everyone.  I just wish the pain and stiffness would go away.I wonder if doing :bong:  is bad for neck..looks like :48:  dont move neck at all?  any thaughts.   ( Im the fella on the right...:giggle:  holding neck still)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

It just takes time 4u we're not as young and self repairing as we use to be


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It just takes time 4u we're not as young and self repairing as we use to be


 
yeah  Im aware in the time..Also in the need for when time to settle 


BIU everyone:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

One thing in your favor is the bigger the medical bills the bigger the settlement:aok: Don't be suprized if it take a couple yrs to get to the settlement tho


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> One thing in your favor is the bigger the medical bills the bigger the settlement:aok: Don't be suprized if it take a couple yrs to get to the settlement tho


 
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## cubby (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning all, 
   What's up *Duck* ? hope everyones doing well today, especialy *4U*.
   Time to hit the breakfast bong, :bong1:  don't be shy, there's plenty.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey cubby:ciao: 

Not much is happening. Drinking coffee and doing :bong1: waiting for the sun to pop up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:

thanks *cubby*..I go in half hour  so  Load us up  my friend

*Duck*..Sun is up here :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

Tis here too *4u* 

Just taking a little :bong1: break right now, before I head back out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:   All went fine so far..Dr wont get the Pics till later today..so maybe hear something tomarrow..I do se him Thursday...its lunchtime...gonna finish off the rest of *cubbys  *Breakfast..and SHare these:bong1::bong1:  with yall

sun is shineing  maybe 45f now..gonna go clean garden for a spell

take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 16, 2011)

:aok:  Good to here everything's good so far *4U*, I can't work in the garden yet,but the temp is*51. I can't believe how warm it is !!!!
Let's do alittle of this :bong1:  and alittle of that :bong2: :bong2:  and top it off with some :bong: :bong: :bong:  Spring has sprung !!!
(For today anyway)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow *cubby* you are warmer there then here, spring must be coming early this year.


Still just a short :bong1: break for me, the day is not over yet

*4u* hopefully tomorrow will be the day good news comes back.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

:yay: :headbang2: Made 66* today the sun is back:woohoo:

:48::48: That got us started now it's _*BIU*_ time :bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:  :bong:   


I :heart: WEED


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

Me too :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2011)

The day is over and I have begun wearing my *3-D* glasses. They work wonders


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

I like my stoner goggles :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey bongers, good evening.

4u, I hope you get good news tomorrow.

Cubby- does your spring thaw usually begin a lot later?  I'm actually hopiing for more winter weather here so hopefully we get more snowdays.    I love getting paid for staying at home.

ducky, whats the coolest 3 d thing youve ever seen?  LOL.

hey ozz, whens your namesake getting here?  its gotta be getting close.

rosebud, congrats on the mvp.  i think its awesome that things i brought to mp years ago are still around.    my buddy riz designed them for me.  it looks great on you.

and to everyone else..toke up!!!

thank god the day is done.  time to kick back and enjoy the rest.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2011)

Smokinmom, it is so good to have you back. Of course what you brought to MP is still here. I like the designed, you guys did good.
I need to go cook some dinner, but please join me so that i may be more creative in the kitchen.:bong2:


----------



## cubby (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:  Good evening everyone. It's still *46 outside, I'm loving it !!!
   Hey *Smokinmom*, This is a really early thaw, we usualy have snow until late March - early April, Mother Nature's not fooling me, I know we'll get at least one more heavy snow before sring is here, but it's nice anyway.       Time to start my plants for the vegetable garden.:farm:  
   I'll be looking thru vegitable seed catalogs and :bong: :bong: :bong: tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Rosebud, thanks.  I miss my ol buddy riz, he really gets the credit.  It's just fun to come back here and it's still so familiar.  

Cubby, well ya.. Enjoy that nice weather while ya can.  Send some to Texas when you get tired of it.  

Ozzman, damn dude.  You won Survivor this week.  Maybe I need to ask you for advice when choosing next weeks picks.  

Anyone else into the show Survivor??

Or have an iPhone?  Completely unrelated.. Just addicted to that Words With Friends game.  Lmfao!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey BHCers  Wednesday Night Were over the Hump BIU session Load'em Up Toke'em Up :bong::bong::bong::bong:

Where is how I pick at Survivor who'sever face catches my eye get a X in some catagory.

I with you cubby I know we'll get 1 more cold snap but I would like to get the garden tilled before it gets here

Yall have a great Night(Day for yall on the other side the world):48::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2011)

hope everyone doing ok...BIUUUU!!!!!! :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The morning is dreary here

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 17, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *39 and foggy, but as long as it stays above freezing the snow will continue melting, so I'm good.
   It's a nice morning to stay in and eat some breakfast tacos and BIU....
On your mark....Get set....BONG !!!!!:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

> I with you cubby I know we'll get 1 more cold snap but I would like to get the garden tilled before it gets here



Jeepers Ozzy you sure know how ruin my day.:laugh: My ground is so hard you would need an excavator just to scratch the surface

 I guess this will give me time to do a few of these:bong1: while having breakfast with cubby.Is it done yet? 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning BHC :bong:

im gonna pass on the breakfast tacos today...Sure Glad I dont live in the freezing weather area..Im gonna work my garden a little today  if the neck allows...Looks like another fine Day here in Seattle

Leaveing this:bong1:  and a endless pile of Hossier Daddy on the table...Help yourselfs


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks *4u* I will rapid fire a few with ya, :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2011)

:ciao::48::48: lets BIU :bong::bong::bong: and enjoy a great buzz


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Got one going Ozzy

But a few more with a good friend can't hurt:bong::bong::bong:

If this keeps up I will not accomplish anything today but a good glow

But there again there are worst things:laugh:

BIU Bongers 1.2..3... fire is applied:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

> BIU Bongers 1.2..3... fire is applied



I heard ya calling me from the SHed my friend...:bong::bong:

and pass:bong1:


oh  yeah dont forget *Hick*...here :48:  dont bogaurd it this time either:hitchair:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Smokinmom.......thanks for the great pics.....my kids will love them....also sent them to an old friend in Oakland who was raised in Packer country

It actually SNOWED HERE ON THE COAST YESTERDAY....snowed all day long, and it was a total drag......slush and cold weather.....hunkered down with the kitties and the constantly barking dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad ya got them pdude.  I'm assuming they were all the right size?

I LOVE when it snows here.  Big fluffy flakes.  But weird thing is, I only like it while it's coming down.  I hate the aftermath.  It gets tracked in my house, its messy, makes things wet etc.  But when its actually coming down I am somewhat awed by it and get hypnatized while watching.

I'm playing hooky from work tomorrow.  I need a bigtime break, not from the kids necessarily, but from my co-teacher.  She's a complete slacker, but since I haven't been there long I semi-tolerate it.  A few times when I have said something it works the opposite and she'll sit on her arse even more.  I leave work just exhausted.  Anyhoo, my weekend starts early.  

I ate a brownie earlier and still feeling its effect.  Can't wait til the kiddies go to bed, I have a pipe loaded and ready.  This ones called alibi...its trainwreck and something else...can't really remember, I've slept since then.  

Beer anyone?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

Its Friday and the weekend is almost here :woohoo:

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2011)

Good morning bonghogs! It is Friday.
Have a good day off Smokinmom. I think I will:watchplant: :watchplant: 

Happy Friday.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 18, 2011)

what up BHC,hope everyone is ready for the weekend,finally get my nascar fix this weekend.....time to BIU:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: .....all good now.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Not a good day at the duck's nest. 

Got my skid-loader stuck and as I was getting my big fork lift arranged to get it out, I got it stuck.

I think I better just BIU the rest of the day.:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> glad you are all having such a great time---mind if i join in---cheers mom---and anyone else who may have an adult beverage with---:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: ---sorry i could only pass out 10 bong rips at a time


 

and I cant pas anymore....hehe...all...mine


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at what my favorite stoner  bought me last month.  It hits fine, doesnt get hot, and can easily be tucked away.  I think all us girls should have one.  :hubba:  I love it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Look at what my favorite stoner  bought me last month. It hits fine, doesnt get hot, and can easily be tucked away. I think all us girls should have one. :hubba: I love it.


 


:stoned:

wrong site Mom...:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Look at what my favorite stoner  bought me last month.  It hits fine, doesnt get hot, and can easily be tucked away.  I think all us girls should have one.  :hubba:  I love it.



:confused2:

I don't see anything


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to see too.

Sorry bout your trouble this morning Duck. better hit the bong.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

:spit:



Yall perverts


:hitchair:


lunch time Lets Smoke:bong:  check out the video...
hxxp://www.4shared.com/video/vJV4MlcY/DSCF9658.html


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :stoned:
> 
> wrong site Mom...:rofl:


:doh: hahahaha..forgot the pics.  :holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice SM:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

sure is *Mom*...I seen those where I buy My Sneak a tokes...little to0 girly 4me


335pm here BUC..:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All! Got my Number 1 Exodus Cheese beans in today, along with some yummy Grubbycup Stash seeds I plan to pop tonight. It's a good day in Bongtown. And Irish is out of crisis, life just doesn't get better. 

I got some Peter Pepper seeds too--any of you ever see them? They are extremely hot red peppers shaped like a little penis. I hope penis isn't a banned word. But I don't quite know what else to use to explain the unique shape.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Friday BHC,

I saved you all some greens!





-SSF-


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

> I hope penis isn't a banned word. But I don't quite know what else to use to explain the unique shape.



:stoned:


:rofl:  Nice to see ya *mojave*...sorry I havent heard of those..*Rocksters *gear yes..please share the grow with me...I havent the pleasure of Rocksters exodus yet ..mojo for the grow

4:26 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Happy Friday BHC,
> 
> I saved you all some greens!
> 
> ...


 

very nice green...if ya use the paper clip and  Add attacment  it will Show in post...just my thaughts  as Most the people round  here are stoners..and dont do much but click...now weather that a thread  or a lighter:bong:..it neeeds to be easy..:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

:bong:


428


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Happy Friday BHC,
> 
> I saved you all some greens!
> 
> ...


 

:hitchair:   when was last time we cleaned that Babby...:giggle:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice green...if ya use the paper clip and Add attacment it will Show in post...:aok:


 
It's showing in my post...is it not in yours?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :hitchair: when was last time we cleaned that Babby...:giggle:


 
I know right.  I need to go to the kitchen now and get a knife and start scraping all that residue off.  It's pretty caked on.

EDIT:  You wanna see something really gross click on that image and zoom in.  It looks like I spilled oil in my slide.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah...the Gang here wont like that green smoked in tar..:giggle:...I had a fela a while back at the club  smell my **** and asked for a hit for first time because it smelled sooooo  goooood..and when I topped my bowl like yours..He  said.."   What kinda a green hit is that:doh:  scape and dump out..and Load fresh ..sorry had to share that

445  :bong:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> and when I topped my bowl like yours.. :bong:


 
Oh no I didn't top it, I packed it and took the first hit since it is mine.  But I saved you guys "some greens", meaning green hits.  Hits where the bowl is still showing green color.  But thats cool if you want it to be perfect I will finish this one and clean it and come back with a fresh one for ya   I will even change the water!


-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

:holysheep: Wow, I really need to clean out my pieces more.  I think this is a record for me.  Look at what I scraped out of my bowl.  This isn't an actual "bowl", it is only the cup on my slide for my bong.  I can't believe I got that much resin out of it.....so gross.  I packed a fresh one for all of you in the BHC after I cleaned it, and I changed the water, enjoy BHC!

EDIT:  I KNOW THAT RESIN LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD FILL THE ENTIRE BOWL BUT IT WAS ALL CAKED AROUND THE SIDES!
:lama: 

-SSF-


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Good evening.  Fresh back from World Thinking Day for girl scouts, our girls did France and served quite little quiches.  My weekend is now here and I can chill.  My 13 yr old wants to watch ZombieLand again..lmfao.

Spark them bongs people!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:

It's a friday night BIU so that the bar is cheaper session

:48::48::bongin::bongin: Lets start it off


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 18, 2011)

Ozzy and Mom, I packed one for you two a little while ago, click back to the previous page and see the bottom post. ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Wow, I really need to clean out my pieces more. I think this is a record for me. Look at what I scraped out of my bowl. This isn't an actual "bowl", it is only the cup on my slide for my bong. I can't believe I got that much resin out of it.....so gross. I packed a fresh one for all of you in the BHC after I cleaned it, and I changed the water, enjoy BHC!
> 
> EDIT: I KNOW THAT RESIN LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD FILL THE ENTIRE BOWL BUT IT WAS ALL CAKED AROUND THE SIDES!
> :lama:
> ...


 

Now  thats got more respect...would you not agree?.....thats what I was sayN ..the weed was Bomb And Fresh  green...but  I hadnt cleaned it a week..and that fella was gonna hit for first time in a long long time...No worries on the offending..I hope I diodnt offend you....please forgive me...:48::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  going hit club  with RAy jay..check back later

take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Just starting my day, gonna do a few :bong1: and then see if I cannot get my machines unstuck.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 19, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *10, kinda' sunny, and windy.
Having some coffee, danish, and :bong1:  hits to start the day.
*Duck*, good luck getting your machines unstuck.:rant: 
I had a neighbor come by last night an ask "when are you gonna' take down those Christmas lights, or at least turn them off?" :grinch: I told him don't be silly, Christmas is over, thier no longer Chistmas lights, now they're ambiance luminaries   ....and untill you start paying my electric bill, mind your damn business !!! I don't think he'll be back. The day after new years I did bring in the reindeer and penguins. The only thing out there now is regular white twinkling lights on a dusk till dawn timer. They actualy take less electric than my porch lights because they're LEDs. And I think they look cool. :headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Up   :bong:

loks like a sunny day ahead...Sure hope everyone is haveing a Dank Day
Im gonna work off this Hangover:bong:  *Duck*..id help get those machines unstuck..bbut my butt is stuck right here...and *cubby*....keep them lights twinkling my friend...the nerve of some folk...take care and be safe


here:bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

Mornin bongers...well morning for me.  Had a late night.  

Check out my weather...

Rest of Today: Mostly cloudy late in the morning then becoming mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 70s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Tonight: Mostly cloudy. Lows in the lower 60s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Sunday: Mostly cloudy in the morning then becoming partly sunny. Breezy. Highs in the mid 70s. South winds 15 to 25 mph. 

Maybe I'll fly a kite tomorrow, or get high as a kite...or both.  Hmmm, decissions decissions.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

Mid 70's sound like heaven to me right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

You know you'll hear me complaining of 100+ heat in the summer...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  its 12:45pm  :bong:

Lots of work to do In the Shed..Ill be back with some crappy pics:aok:


Im a getting ready to go on a "Purple Peach Run "....:lama:....Fire up those Bongs..joints..VAps..whatever your choice...Get Ripped


:ciao:  *chef*..I see ya :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

Gonna try once again to get them unstuck. Things did not work out very good yesterday

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2011)

Duck what happen they sink in over the winter? If so try a jack and bucket or 2 of gravel. Jack them up and pour the gravel in the hole. 

BIU BHCers :bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bong1: 
:bong1::bong1:


----------



## cubby (Feb 20, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning BHC, *27 and expecting 12-16 inches of fresh snow. We got a little taste of springtime then POW, back in the freezer.
   Hey *Duck*, good luck getting those machines unstuck. Just remember to take lotsa':bong2:  breaks and don't over stress.
   I'm just gonna' sit here :bong:  and watch the snow accumulate 'till there's enough to go out and fire up the snow blower.
   Hey *4U*, if you hear a bang on the shed door and find a large white critter there  , it's not a Yeti, it's me, commin' by to share a bowl  
   The rest of the BHC, enjoy what's left of the weekend and keep those bublers bubbling.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Ozzy :ciao:

No, I was using them to load some stuff and got buried. Got the one unstuck

On my way to a wild game feed with clay pigeon shooting in between eating.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:



good luck  on the last one *duck*...and I miss clay pigiun shooting...do you do compatition..or fun?..gonna do some work in Garden..another nice day here in Seattle..sun is shinning @42f...Happy smokeing everyone


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2011)

Just for fun 4u 

getting ready to fire one up on the :20

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you feed clay pigeon to draw them in to shoot? :confused2: didn't you get enough mud pies as a kid


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2011)

why....pellets  *ozzy*:hitchair:

5:50 in the PM  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends. 

Here's to Monday's.  Bleh.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Freezing rain, sleet, and snow, you name it we got it last night and this morning.


BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 21, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning Bongers, *27, 17 inches of fresh snow last night and an additional 6-8 expected today . I'll be heading up to the cabin after lunch, hopefully I'll get there before dark . I'm gonna' take the sled out and have a little fun on the lake. I'm going alone, I need to find more friends that are retired, unemployed, or just plain errisponsible, everyone's got to work tomorrow. 
   Hey *Duck*, get ready it's commin your way. Last night the snow was falling sideways it was so windy. But we got lucky and missed the freezing rain, that stuff just plain sux. We did however have thunder and lightning for about half an hour. That looked realy cool thru the snowstorm, I'd never seen it before.
   You folks take care, stay warm, stay safe, and stay stoned. Here, hit these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2011)

Its Monday Morning..gonna be 48f today and Dry..Hope everyone has a Wnderful Day

:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey *cubby* :ciao:

Those winds you talked about has reached us and it is just plain nasty outside. Cool looking with all the ice hanging from everything. Waiting for the power to go out. Lots of weight on those wires.

*4u* You are giving me envy with that kind of weather.

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2011)

Be careful out there Cubby.

I have never seen lightning and snow together.

Have a great day bongers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey cubby, ducky, rosebud, 4u, ozz, sensi, and the rest of the gang, Monday is nearly done, thank god!!  Yet I got another hour or so before I can break out the mj.   

4u, did ya get those MRI results back yet?

Ok whine time, sorry.   

Today was total crap.  I'd forgotten my seizure meds for a few days and today was horrible.  Dizzy, headachy, unbalanced, foggy headded..I dodged a few walls and luckily didn't topple over any kids at work.  These brain meds are pretty powerful stuff and I hate having to rely on them.  I constantly weigh which is better, feeling like this, or actually having a seizure.  I think I'd prefer the latter since I don't have to witness those myself .   They say mj is a good anti-epilepsy alternative and if my stash was large enough I'd probably consider it...

Friday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2011)

My son has seizures and he hates the medicine too. That sucks that you have to take it. If I get a vote, keep taking it. You know what can happen if you don't right?

Smoke a big one smokin mom. You deserve one and maybe a message.


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *9 and dark. We ended up getting 21" of snow yesterday. I have to go out in a bit and snowblow one more time so the UPS man dose'nt fall when he brings me my new grow grow lights and stuff, I can hardly wait !!!
   Hope you all are haveing a warm and pleasant day so far. I'm cooking my own version of a sausage McMuffin. I use homemade english muffin bread, ground maple sausage, and buffalo cheese, it's goooood. Come on over there's plenty, and the bong is on the counter, help yourself.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another rotten day here weather wise.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

:bong: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2011)

:bong::bong:

for Tuesday


*Mom*...Im gonna be getting some other opinions as ..The last Doc  said I have neo something damage and the neck needs to be treated or I could possably lose some right Arm...My grip test  showed  my right hand @ 32lbs...as where my left hand is 54lbs...They have me squeezing a rubber ball dureing the day..See what we at next week...But like I said  This was just one doc...Have a Dank DAy Girl

*duck*/*cubby*...I try and send some this $7f  yalls way


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2011)

It's 2 for Tuesday and I'm setting up doubles so 4:bong1: heading everyone's way.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2011)

*B
**I
**U

:bong:
*​


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn 4U, was it caused by an injury or just old age?  

Today was a better day then yesterday.  Sorry for my long arse whine yesterday.

And you guys up east-  brrrrrrrrr!!  Sunny with a high of 67 here.  They say possible rain in the next couple of days.  Better find an umbrella since I walk to work.

Bong it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC...Im Home and it's 5:30pm...:bong:


*Mom*...I was Rearended By car at High speed..one doc says good  other says Bad...IDK..Neeed to work in SHED..Ill be back Later...


Throwing some HD on the Table...:bong1:...and Lighter...Ill be back to take some rips


----------



## SherwoodForest (Feb 23, 2011)

Bong it up folks, it's a new day!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Been :bongin: the 3-D this morning  No pain, all gain


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2011)

well slide e some That 3D *duck*....Happy smokeing everyone


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, hope everyones doing well. 
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:  all day long.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 23, 2011)

Colorado blue sky, enjoy:bong1: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2011)

Hitting on the :20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Colorado blue sky, enjoy:bong1: :bong1:
> 
> View attachment 160687


 


Wow..Its pics like that that ...almost make me wanna call Home...need a few more :bong1:    ...


:ciao:  *cubby*  and *duck*    time for the 3rd D  again:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me, *4U*
 :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*...*Duck  *must have got lost in the 3rd demension:giggle:   I crack myself up..Leaveing some on the table..as I need to find the Pilow

:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

*4u* That 3rd Dimension puts ya in another world

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

Some good stuff   huh  *duck*....Happy smokeing my friend

We have snow on the ground here  and will stay today  maybe gone tomarrow...kids are all ready out school this week so they get to play...take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *22 and alittle hazy, supposed to get a bit more snow over the next two days.
   I'm feeling really lazy today, I think I'll just sit inside hittin' the:bong1: and watchin' some movies.
   I'm gonna' throw some nugs on the coffee table, help yourself.


:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2011)

Bonging to the sound of the rain. Stay dry BHCers and don't spill the bong water


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Snowing 5" and still coming down suppose to get 9". Jeez and I just took the plow off the skid-loader the other day.

I guess it will be a good day to stay inside and just :bong1:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2011)

:ciao:   Good Morning BHC, *3 and sunny.
   Hey *Duck* looks like you got the snow that was supposed to fall here  :woohoo:. All we got was, maybe an inch. We'll probably get blasted later today or tomorrow. I generaly like winter but I'm ready for spring to arrive. 
   So everyone stay warm, stay safe, and stay stoned. The trip aint over yet !!! 
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2011)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC..:bong:


Its Friday  :yay:

have a Dank Day


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

I survived the storm

And I am ready to BIU

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 26, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, -1 and cloudy here.
 Glad you survived the storm *Duck*, cold duck was never all that apealling anyway. Hope these temps we're gonna have for the next few days don't make thier way to ya'.
  Time for some breakfast bong hits, let's all indulge, on 3. 
1......2.......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope so too *cubby*, you can keep them.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2011)

:ciao:   Im in on some cubby  breakfast:bong::bong:

*duck*..when will the time be for outdoor growing for you?...Im looking at 4/20 again here


----------



## Roddy (Feb 26, 2011)

:bong1: :bong1: Bong rips and video games while it snows outside and the gals smile inside!!:bong: 

BHC #42065


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2011)

> duck..when will the time be for outdoor growing for you?...Im looking at 4/20 again here



*4u* We just got 8" of new snow, I do not think I will make the 4/20 date. I am in  May- Nov grow season OD. But there again, maybe with all this global warming they talk about, it will be 4/20 hopefully

1.2..3...BIU:bongin::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2011)

:bong:

Just finished trimming up 3 more 3rd Demension:stoned:

me fingers smell yummy..gonna munch some potato chips:hubba: 

:ciao:  *Roddy*:48:

throwing some 2 week cured 3rd Demension on the table...Helps yourselfs


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2011)

I bet that it smells wonderful 4u:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

oh yeah *duck*..My house smells of weed:giggle:

couple rips :bong::bong:  now time for bed so I can wake and Bake in morning:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

We are going from 8" of snow to an 1 1/2" of rain, they are expecting flooding here. Now I need to get the row boat ready just in case.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 27, 2011)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,*8 and cloudy, supposed to get a lttle more snow today.
   Hey *Duck*, it sounds like youre hitting all the weather extremes, 8" of snow to 1 1/2 " of rain, what's next a Volcano? It sounds like you're gonna have a extra wet, muddy spring.
   It would seem we should all just huddle up at *4U's* shed and wait for spring. I'll bring my BBQ and a big ole' cooler. 
   Time to wander around the kitchen and see what I can put together while I wrestle this bong. You guys have a good day.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

> It would seem we should all just huddle up at 4U's shed and wait for spring. I'll bring my BBQ and a big ole' cooler.



What taking ya so long? We are all here waiting for you
Now if only 4u would wake up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC...:bong:

Im awake *Duck*..here:bong1:..its snowi ng here now and a high of only 18f..Lets all go back in the Shed where its a wondefull 80f. Shed is filling up very nice..cant wait to see what we like come April fools day:giggle:

gotta trim up another plant today and make up some care packs for peeps..Ill check in again later...Have a Great DAy  everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

ahhh the shed sounds wonderful to a wet feathered duck:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

come on in evryone..find a spot...:bong:

hxxp://www.4shared.com/video/vJV4MlcY/DSCF9658.html


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

nice vid to do bongs to:aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2011)

BIU BHC :bongin: Beautiful today!!!! Mid 60's, sunny w a slight wind!!!

BIUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2011)

BIU til your eyeballs spin then take a deep breath and start it all over again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

getting it ready for the :20

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2011)

Hitting the :20 here :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2011)

Hitting the :41 here.   :doh:   : :joint: :banana: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

hitting the :46 here:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What a night wind, rain and tornados

But I survived to be ready on the :20

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 28, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *6 and overcast.
*Duck*, with all that wind, rain, and tornados you're lucky you aint bongin' with the munchkins  You're definitely getting your share of weather variations. Stay safe. 
   It's time to eat some breakfast and BIU. Cooking up alittle sausage, fried potatos, and english muffins, and of corse my coffee. So far I have not found a single strain of smoke that dose'nt go well with breakfast :hubba: 
   I'm leaving a few nugs on the counter for you guys, help yourselves.
Take care, stay safe, stay warm.......and keep those bongs bongin'.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2011)

Answer your door *cubby* the duck is knocking and is starving 

Sounds like a great way to start the day.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2011)

:ciao:  Thanks *cubby*:bong:

gonna have Rain today...Lets Get this week started right:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2011)

What it is Monday?

I lost a day somewhere:rofl: Must be this weather:rofl:

Or maybe:confused2: I have just been :bongin: to much:confused2:

Nah:doh: Its because I have not been :bongin: enough:holysheep: 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, just poppin' in to say high.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey ducky, the girl scouts haven't forgotten about you.  

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Coffee and :bong1: Coffee and :bong1: Coffee and :bong1:

Glad to hear that SM Is that why they all run when they see me:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2011)

:bong::bong:

4 tuesday

:ciao:


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2011)

:ciao:    Morning BHC, *25 and sunny. hitting the bong and getting ready to start some vegetable seeds for the garden. :bong2: :farm:  I know it's alittle early but I want my tomatos to be 3feet tall when I put them in the ground this year, just a little experiment. I'll start a back up crop 6 weeks from now just in case.
   I'm gonna build a couple bee boxes today to see if I can attract some bees this year. I've got plenty of flowers that attract humming birds and butterflys but I'd like more bees for pollenation. 
   Enjoy your day, and as *4U* said :bong: :bong: two for tuesday:banana: :banana:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong1: :bong1: :bong2: :bong2: Put a little kief in the bong this AM.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2011)

1..2...3....BIU :bong:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello BHC, 
  I picked up a new bong today, wanted to share.  I looked at a couple of Roar bongs that were similar and they were $200-$300 so I went with this one for $100.  It is my first bong with a glass on glass slide instead of a rubber seal plus a section for ice and it hits so smoothly!  






-SSF-


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice :bong1: *SSF*

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Mar 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> Just finished trimming up 3 more 3rd Demension:stoned:
> 
> ...



Were these seeds from SubCool?


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

:bong2:  I missed 4:20 so I'll smoke an extra hit!!:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2011)

BIU at just past the :20:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 2, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *-3 and sunny

It's time for coffee :bong: coffee :bong: coffee :bong: 


The nugs are on the table, help yourself while I throw some danish in the oven.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 2, 2011)

thanx, cubby! sounds like a great start.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Were these seeds from SubCool?


 

Yes they are...Nice too see you Friend...Lets Show these people How we bong West Coast Style

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:...and Passing :bong1: to next member

take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Mar 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes they are...Nice too see you Friend...Lets Show these people How we bong West Coast Style
> 
> :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:...and Passing :bong1: to next member
> 
> take care and be safe


 

 Considdering you're from Seattle "bonging West Coast style" can only mean one thing......Instead of water in your bongs you use soy latte or something along those lines.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  J/K


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey cubby, I am having my latte as I tyype! Good morning Bongers. It is a rainy dreary day in my northwest. I am planning on sitting in the grow room all day just to get some light. 
Have a great day, oh, the robins showed up, that means spring is right around the corner.
Hugs all around the bongers, Where is Chef? Is he on vacation or something?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2011)

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*..Thanks for asking..I do feel rested..but still a bit sore..nothing a few:bong!: cant cure...Have a great day my friend...oh  And I have 9-12 Purple peach off to the races:yay:


*cubby*...Ya ever try latte in ya Bong?...Dont knock it my friend.....be sure stay stoned all day

*RoseBud*...I see *chef *over cannetics.as well as lots others...They have issues with this site..they need to work out..Im sure in time they will return..atleast I hope so...I dont care for that Site..just my Thaughts..now lets cloud them with :bong:


TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

I miss him. Hope he comes back soon. I miss 2dog too, i know she is really busy doing taxes and adoption stuff. I looked around at cannetics, but i didn't feel the vibe, ya know? lol, i am such a hippy.,
Glad your bong will take care of your neck pain. *4U*.I hope it goes all the way away.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey BHCers let's BIU and over this hump day.
:bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin::bong::bong::48::48::ccc::joint:

Have a great day


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Howdy BHC! Rosie i'm still around and 4u is right! Had some issues with things here so i took a break! Buuuuuuuuuuutttttt i'm back now with a new ava Courtesy of Peter Jennings! Awsome brother! Missed ya all and even missed the ol pink headed one! Get "r" lit! Bong It Up My people! It's 4:20 somewhere!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

Very Cool Avi Chef, Nice job Peter Jennings. I don't love the skull, but other than that it rocks. lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

I love it rosie!


----------



## cubby (Mar 3, 2011)

:ciao:    Good Morning BHC, *20 and cloudy.
Having a little breakfast, pancakes, peppered bacon, toast and coffee, chased by bonghit after bonghit after bonghit.
   There's plenty of bud on the breakfast bar, pull up a chair, I'll grab you a plate. Let's enjoy the morning, there's a rabbit on the back deck.


:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

> there's a rabbit on the back deck.



Shhhhh  be vewy vewy quiet..Im hunntin wabbits...hahahhah


*Rosebud*...Thanks for the concern and yes :bong1: works wonders..

*chef*....Glad to see ya back..Got Dirt:rofl:


BIU Evryone  its Thursday:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

*Cubby*, sounds like the breakfast of champions. I will be right over. What color is the wabbit?

*Chef* hi. very glad your back!!!!

*4U* It helps me more than anything. I hope you are really fine and not being brave.

THE SUN IS SHINING HERE! Yes, i am yelling. Great day all!


----------



## cubby (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Cubby*, sounds like the breakfast of champions. I will be right over. What color is the wabbit?


 

   He's kinda tanish/brownish with some white and grey. He's been living under my deck for 2 years. But only from late Oct till early May, then he must have a summer house. Everyday a 5pm I put out a plant tray filled 50/50 with cracked corn and sunflower seeds for him. As soon as he hears the slidding glass doors open he comes out. I named him Steven, I don't know what his given name is. I assume he's a he, I've never seen any baby rabbits around.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell Steven hi from me. He must have quite a coat on him.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

have a great busy day Orange!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

Here BHCers :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: let's start the weekend early


----------



## cubby (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Tell Steven hi from me. He must have quite a coat on him.


 

   Hey *Rosebud, *I told Steven you said HI, he just wiggled his nose and ate some more. He does have a nice coat, but he's built like a furry soccer ball with ears. That's one fat rabbit. 
*Orangesunshine,* I have'nt fed him any trim, as big as he is I could'nt immagine how huge he'd get if he had the munchies   ...LOL.
   He is pretty cool, he'll let me get about 3 feet from him before he'll move away. Considdering he's a wild rabbit, that pretty gutsy.


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubby......dam man it's duck season! Smoke.......in my best new york accent.....i got yo dirt right here!.....fugget about it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

:ciao:   Im home  :bong:


I sure missed My :bong1:

:bong:  and Pass:bong1:

Ill be back Later friends..IM gonna go have this Good looking Gall massage me


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never really seen a good looking Gall.:giggle:  That sounds interesting.  Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have never really seen a good looking Gall.:giggle:  That sounds interesting.  Enjoy!



Hahahahah!!!  Me neither.  :hubba:  Sounds interesting though.

Hey everyone, tomorrow's Friday.  Thank god!!!  What a long arse week it's been.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

Good Friday morning Bongers.
It is 32 F and cloudy. 
I am going to think about starting to prune roses. I have over a hundred and it is a big task.
I think i will smoke and think about it. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

Good Morning BHC...:bong:  That *Gall  *was awesome..tobad she is married:doh:..I just wanna marry her hands any way:giggle:...its Friday and Im staying home to work on me :bong:...Have a Great day everyone


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2011)

Friday......Bong......Smoke......Friday........Happy Cheffy! BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2011)

It's Friday get a early start on the weekend BIU sessions
:bong::bong::bong::bongin::bongin::bongin::ccc: :joint::48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2011)

:ciao: BHC 

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining and windy here. I think this duck is staying in.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*..Im gonna Harvest a few plants today and maybe go visit *Ray **jay*..throwing these:bong1::bong1: on the table..Happy Smokeing


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC,*20 fairly crappy looking outside today. 
  Thanks *4U*,Guess I'll be staying in and :bong: :bong: :bong:   all day long.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*...HAppy Smokeing my friend...Im up early today for some reason...must be an early wake and bake eh?...Here:bong1: whats for Breakfast?

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2011)

My butcher made some really good maple cured sausage links so I'm having them with some home fries, toasted english muffin bread, coffee and bong hits.
The table's set and I made plenty, help yourself. We even got orange juice this morning (I usually only drink orange juice with cocoanut rum).
   :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a Saturday stay out of the rain and BIU all day session

Passing these around:bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie: :joint: :joint::ccc::ccc:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks 4u 

They way today is going I could use them


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2011)

you getting any of the flooding up your way Duck?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2011)

You having a bad day Duck? Sorry.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2011)

Ozzy everything is flooded


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, *14 and sunny.
   Time for some coffee and :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: 
Sorry to hear about the flooding *duck*, It's looks like alot of places will be experiencing it as spring comes on. Keep your feathers dry and your bong lit.
   For the rest of you, let's get the day started right :bong: :bong: :bong:
Has anyone seen my lighter ?......I'm using wooden matches (OLD SCHOOL)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

Good morning bongers,

Cubby it is sunny here too, and 30 degrees F. Hows the rabbit today?

Duck, sorry about your flood man. Is it inside? i hope not.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*..stay dry brother:bong: heres your lighter *cubby*...ya left it in the Shed again..I hate useing matches...only thing worst  is a dead lighter...:rofl:

*ozzy*...congrats on MVP man..Im ready to hit the purple peach trail...gonna do a few shots today...think Ill start the thread this evening..looks like we have about ten players  and maybe some others will join in..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm ready 4u puttng mine in soil today 8 of 13 germinated so far.

Duck Hope the flooding ain't getting the house.

We got 1 1/2 inches of rain and now it's snowing

Time for a BIU day all day today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2011)

> stay on high ground Duck



Dont you meen stay in the air:giggle:   Im with *ozzy  **duck  *hopeing it aint in the house...

Goona go tend the SHed ..But need to get head on right:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2011)

Still around bongin Bongers! Rip one fer sunday!BIU!!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was posting a picture of my bong and trying to join the bong smokers club! Gotta love a good water bong!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2011)

Load that baby up and :bong::bong: it Gix. Go to the First page second post figure out a # you want that ain't taken and It yours. 

Welcome to the BHC 
passing these around:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

No flooding inside just outside.

Nice bong Gixxerman420

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats good news *duck*..:bong:

:welcome: to the new member(*GIXX*) when Ya get ya Number...Ill share me bong:giggle:

I hate Mondays:bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

Afternoon BHC!!!! BIU for monday......


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2011)

You all ever have one of them days, where you feel you should have stayed in bed all day?

Today has been one of them days.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Ducky.    ***hugs***

Hey everyone, just a quick shout while I'm passing thru.  Hope everyones week is off to a good start.

BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home


:bong:...Ladies await me in the Shed..But first need to Sharethis:bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

DUCK, GET UP!
It is time to bong.
Spring is coming. I heard someone say once, "everything will be ok in the end, and if it isn't ok, it isn't the end"
My plants are worrying me. It is all in the journal. I decided not to worry anymore today as I have done all the fixes I know how to do. 
Thanks for listening.

I think we need a thread of sayings/quotes, even stuff our parents said to us and now we hear ourselves saying? 
What do you think?
Good morning 4u2.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2011)

Morn Bongers! Rippin some nugs.....sittin here wondering.......where's poo butt at??????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2011)

IDK where poo butt is.....but i got lots of monkey paw crossed with dog dung in the bong!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bongin:



BIUUUUUUU BHCCCCCCC!!!!  COLD outside today...wouldnt be so bad if the wind would die out!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

BIU BIU BIU BIU :bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1::bong1: :bong1::bong1::bong1:

:yay: I'm pappaw Ozzy now


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations pawpaw!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2011)

congrats Ozzy:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2011)

yeh congrats *ozzy*...what ever a pawpaw  is...  Hope ya enjoy it brother

:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeh congrats *ozzy*...what ever a pawpaw is... Hope ya enjoy it brother
> 
> :bong: and pass :bong1:


 
Um...that would be a grand daddy and congrats Ozman!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2011)

oh...Dam  hes Old fart eh


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 9, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hello BHC,
> I picked up a new bong today, wanted to share. I looked at a couple of Roar bongs that were similar and they were $200-$300 so I went with this one for $100. It is my first bong with a glass on glass slide instead of a rubber seal plus a section for ice and it hits so smoothly!
> 
> View attachment 161118
> ...


 
So this was my post on 3-1 in the BHC showing my new bong.  It lasted exactly 7 days.  Last night I had something happen I have never seen before.  I went to put the slide back into the female piece and the female piece plus the cork stopper that goes around it jammed itself down through the hole and into the bong water.  There was no way to pull the female piece and rubber stopped back through the hole and I had to break the female piece with a pair of plyers to pull it out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2011)

That sucks!  I wonder if you could have just left it in there and bought replacement parts...???

Been a mellow day here and got a little extra smokin in.  My dUghter was sick so I took the day off and took her to the dr.  She had a 102.8 fever, poor kid.  But the smoking perk is quite nice.  

She has a virus and will be fine after it runs it's course.

It's almost Thursday y'all.  

Any of you have iPhones or droids?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2011)

PP grow?  You must have me mixed up with someone else.

But boy do I wish I could grow right now.  . 

It's thurs.  One more day til Friday.  Who can take a bong hit for me??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2011)

Me me me me...:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 10, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *27 and overcast, what a crappy day.
Just wandering around the house, drinking coffe and hitting the:bong1: 
Good day for hanging in the kitchen and cooking something, I think I'll make some homemade beef stew and a heavy bread.
Your welcom to hang out and test the limits of these:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2011)

Im with ya *cubby*:bong:

crappy *** day...atleast Tomarrow is Friday and we have another Harvest comeing:yay:  enjoy you night My friend


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *24 and cloudy, it seems that spring is in no hurry to get here. We still have 2 feet of snow on the ground. Every time a little melts it snows just enough to replentish it. 
Vegitable gardens are gonna be late this year, I'm not tilling in the mud.
Enough of my whinning, hope you guys are haveing a better day. 
I'll just be hitting the :bong1: and dreaming about this years outdoor grow.


BIU BHC !!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2011)

BIU BHCers and say a prayer for those effected by the earthquake and tsunami

This :bong1: is for them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2011)

Prayer and :bong:

Ya know its just a matter of time...for the BIG one to Hit here ..I just hope we dont lose to many lives..Gonna work in the Shed today...and take :bong: brakes here and there:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2011)

Perfect weather here, 75 and sunny.  It's beautiful!

I get off in 15 minutes and can't wait to get out there.  

TGIF!!  Thank friggin god!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2011)

:ciao:Good Evening my fellow bongers

BIU 
BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2011)

:ciao: duck you survive the snow storm up you way?

:48::48:to the people in Japan and other places effected by todays events


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah Ozzy I made it through the snow storm.

Glad it was just a snow storm and not that disaster they have in Japan.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2011)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2011)

:ciao::48:


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2011)

Wut up BHC! Rocking the nuggetry! BIU!


----------



## cubby (Mar 13, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning BHC, *18 and I'm sitting here with a broken finger, bonging it up.
I was working on my new grow room yesterday and smashed the middle finger on my left hand  . It's so purple I look like an Iraqi voter. Thankfully it was'nt the middle finger on my right hand.....I use that one ....frequently!
 I'm gonna' go get the new door for my grow room today and see how much work I can get done on it.
While I'm gone you folks can pass these :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  around and make yourselves comfortable.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks cubby, and bummer about that finger!!

High everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2011)

:ciao:  Happy smokeing BHC

:bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 13, 2011)

pulled a nickle off the carpet thus morning.


Flicked it with my thumb up to the table.




It hit the GoG bong bowl sitting in ash tray from 15 feet! 


Now i gotta go to aqua lab:doh:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

32f and overcast. Flood waters are gone just the mud is left.


*OGK* I thought you rescinded your membership to the BHC?:confused2:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 14, 2011)

what up BHC Ive been mia due to work and play overload....time to biu looks like this site is finally getting back to where it was before the crash :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home

5:22in the PM:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 15, 2011)

:bong1: :bong2: :bong: NICE, THANKS!!! Warming in these parts too, should reach the mid-40's but cloudy with chance of rain! Have work to do scrapping, making some extra $$ to pay the elec bill and hopefully get a new 1000w set-up!

Haven't been able to hit the bong lately, was very sick a week back and my lungs are still sore....but today's the day!!!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 15, 2011)

NICE!! Will have to get out the baking supplies and get to work on some new desserts as well!!! Love the banana bread, nicely done!


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2011)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC, *30 and sunny today, temps are supposed to reach lower 40's, and melt a little ice/snow.
*Orangesunshine*, you are lucky. I wish I could be doing some work in the vegitable garden at this time of the year. We still got close to 2 feet of snow on the ground. Enjoy your weather and don't overwork yourself.
  I will help myself to alittle of your PK :bong: while I look out the window and immagine how nice my veggie garden will look the summer.
O.K. BHC lets BIU, spring is on it's way.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2011)

:bong::bong:

fir tuesday


:ciao:   last day of this crappy weather..should startto warm and clear skies:yay:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 15, 2011)

congrats to papaw ozzy! you truly are MVP!

banna bread..yumm

we been busy movin from a crummy shoe box to a larger crummy place.
but hey, no wheels on this one, and two johns...no waiting!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2011)

:ciao: BHC :bong:

Rain and cool temps here, could be worst I guess

Nice to see ya Fa$tCa$h:ciao: Been awhile


Thanks for the neg rep OGK :rofl:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2011)

:ciao:  *Duck*...weather here should start to get better...Im gonna :bong: for a Bit...here:bong1:  share  with me...Goota :heart: those neg repers eh?:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

what did you say?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty nervy of him. I don't know what I would have said.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> but hey, no wheels on this one, and two johns...no waiting!


 
Thats awsome brother! Here's the new toy i got tonight! Thr grindage is happenin!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

So much for the weatherman saying the rain is going to stop, It is still raining

Clobbered another deer last night
I think the state needs to up the bag limit here.

Yeah *4u* school must be out for some and the kids have no place else to play.:rofl:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC

:bong:

*chef*...nice grinder man...hows the Dirt


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2011)

:ciao:   Good Morning BHC, *30 and cloudy, supposed to go up to 40-42 today. So far so good, slow melting snow and ice, hopefully minimize flooding.

Hey *Chef*, that's a nice looking grinder ya' got there, what's the dementions on it?
.
I'm hiding in the BHC to get away from all the doom and gloomers. People are freaking out about Japans nukes. We don't really "know" anything yet, no need to go off half cocked. If it turns out to be as bad as some people think, then we can go off...fully cocked!!!:rant: :rant: :rant: 
.
.
Untill then, I'm having some breakfast, a nice full bowl, and listen to some Lynyrd Skynyrd. You folks are more than welcome to join me, here pass these around :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning all,
I am with you Cubby.
Nice grinder Chef. 
Hey Duck, what did you mean clobbered another dear?
Hey 4U...
Bong it up bong hogs..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rosebud* I hit another deer with my Jeep while driving last night. Or I should say she hit me. She collided with me just behind the driver's side rear door. This is my 4th deer in 3 winters after not hitting a deer in over 30 years of driving.:confused2:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

I think your new jeep may be trouble. Shoot. I am glad your not hurt, why aren't you hurt? I wish you could send me the deer for dog food.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC
> 
> :bong:
> 
> *chef*...nice grinder man...hows the Dirt


 
...um.....dirty....


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey *Chef*, that's a nice looking grinder ya' got there, what's the dementions on it?/quote]
> 
> .....it's big.......


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

Morn bongers! Hehe..a little one liners fer ya! Grinding up the nuggetry! Rosie i had watched the urbangrower with his big grinder and wanted to try one....glad i did! Hey Duckman!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home  hiting @ the :55  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The sun is shining:woohoo:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2011)

:ciao:  still dark here...:bong:

it is Thursday...which meens we can see the light of Friday:yay:

Have a Great Day everyone


----------



## painterdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Duckie.....how is the deer?  I hit a big buck dead on with my Prius....$7500 damage to the front end.....when I called the Sheriff they wanted to know about the deer, weather it was DEAD or ALIVE....I told them he was probably really pissed off and I didn't bother to check on him


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

P-dude deer has met its demise.

Best thing about today is its Friday

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

Spring is coming. Happy Friday you Bongers you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2011)

Its Friday  :yay:


BIU  People  :bong:


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey Duckie.....how is the deer?  I hit a big buck dead on with my Prius....$7500 damage to the front end.....when I called the Sheriff they wanted to know about the deer, weather it was DEAD or ALIVE....I told them he was probably really pissed off and I didn't bother to check on him


A farmer named Clyde had a car accident. In court, the trucking company's fancy lawyer was questioning Clyde.

"Didn't you say, at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine,'?" asked the lawyer.

Clyde responded, "Well, I'll tell you what happened. I had just loaded my favorite mule, Bessie..."

"I didn't ask for any details", the lawyer interrupted. "Just answer the  question. Did you not say, at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine!'?"

Clyde said, "Well, I had just got Bessie into the trailer and I was driving down the road....."

The lawyer interrupted again and said, "Judge, I am trying to establish  the fact that, at the scene of the accident, this man told the Highway  Patrolman on the scene that he was just fine. Now several weeks after  the accident he is trying to sue my client. I believe he is a fraud.

Please tell him to simply answer the question."

By this time, the Judge was fairly interested in Clyde's answer and said  to the lawyer, "I'd like to hear what he has to say about his favorite  mule, Bessie".

Clyde thanked the Judge and proceeded.

"Well as I was saying, I had just loaded Bessie, my favorite mule, into  the trailer and was driving her down the highway when this huge  semi-truck and trailer ran the stop sign and smacked my truck right in  the side.
I was thrown into one ditch and Bessie was thrown into the other. I was  hurting, real bad and didn't want to move. However, I could hear ole  Bessie moaning and groaning.
I knew she was in terrible shape just by her groans. Shortly after the  accident a Highway Patrolman came on the scene. He could hear Bessie  moaning and groaning so he went over to her. After he looked at her, and  saw her fatal condition, he took out his gun and shot her between the  eyes.

Then the Patrolman came across the road, gun still in hand, looked at me and said, "How are you feeling?"

"Now what the hell would you say?" 		


good to see that sunami didn't getcha' PD....


----------



## cubby (Mar 18, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC,#33 and cloudy, hopefully more snow will be on its way out.
.
Hey *Duck*, what's up with all this deer killing? :confused2:  I thought ducks were supposed to eat june bugs and such?  
.
Lets *BIU* for Jeep-Deer season....:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not sure what is up *cubby*:confused2: but ever since I _retired_ from factory life(30+) I have been hitting deer. 1 with a chevy colorado, 1 with a camary, and now 2 with my Jeep. The chevy was $780 in damages, the camary was $2800 in damages, 2 deer with my Jeep $140.  Hopefully once I lift this Jeep I will be high enough not to hit them and cause damages to the Jeep:bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

Wut up Bongers! Rippin the nuggetry for fri!


----------



## painterdude (Mar 18, 2011)

HICK.....you are back and still a 'joke man'.....funny story about the mule...these two Irish guys go into a pub and drink allot more beer than they can pay for......so one of them goes to the nearest butcher shop and buys a big sausage and comes back into the pub.....he tells his friend to kneel down and start sucking on the sausage....and the bartender kicks them out.....so they visit several more pubs and they get kicked out of every one before they have to pay.....finally they are sitting on a bench outside the last pub....one says 'my bloody knees are killing me and I'm very, very drunk....and the other one says, 'I'm so drunk that I don't know where I lost the  bloomin sausage'


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

Sun is shining and it is 34f

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC

funny storys....goona be sunny today:yay:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2011)

3:30pm....:bong:


and the sun is still shining


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

Morn bongers! I'ts monday..........Blah so biu!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey ducky, chef, orange, 4u, pdude, rosebud, cubby and the gang~

I don't get a chance to pop in much anymore.  I hope y'all are all doing well.  I'm doing ok, same stuff different day.    Still working and the 2yr olds haven't driven me completely batty yet.  :giggle: 

The most amazing thing happened last week-  I found some forgotten-about hash.  It was like xmas!!  

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## cubby (Mar 21, 2011)

:ciao: Hey BHC, what's up folks?
Hope everyones doing well.
Dang *Smokinmom*it's sounds like you found the Easter egg of hash, enjoy it.
.
.
Allright BHC lets BIU:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


:bong::bong:

fir tuesday...Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home Im hitting the :30:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 23, 2011)

:bong: what up bhc,been slackin on the pc.....time to BIU:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## cubby (Mar 23, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *27 and snowing like crazy  
For the last week we've had temps in the low to mid 40's, snow has been melting away, spring was in the air, I even saw a few perrenial plants poking thier heads out of the ground. Then when I woke up this morning.....BANG !, it's snowing huge flakes. The local news said 1-3 inches at 6am, we've already got 6 inches and the snow has'nt let up one bit! Apparantly I live in the land where winter NEVER ends. :rant: 
Well, enough of my gripeing, let's all just BIU:bong: :bong: :bong: Hope your spring is moving in a bit better than mine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*...:bong:

we have Sunny skies and Gonna get in high 50's...Sorry to shine on ya snow fall...lets BIU brother..I have more work in Shed to do:bong: and pass:bong1:

*duck*...we growing bro?..:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

*4u* will be growing by this evening Finally feeling somewhat decent enough to _Git-r-Done._

Snow here too *cubby*

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC,*12 and kinda' sunny.
It looks like winter's back for a while. What the meteorologists said would be 1-3 inches of light snow turned out to be 14 inches of that wet heavy crap (it's not even good for my snowmobile :rant: )
I was out there shoveling (snow blower stripped the belt :rant: ) and saying to myself "I wonder what *4U's* doing in the shed right now?"   :bong:  
Oh well, hopefully it will all be gone by August.
*Duck*, hope you're not getting the same snow we got, it's misserable, keep your feathers dry  
Hey *Orange*, I dont know alot about GLOBAL warming, But wouldn't mind alittle local warming. 
.
.
Well you folks take it easy, be safe, and keep those bubblers bubblin'.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2011)

:ciao::48::48::48:

Good luck *Cubby* your up for MVP


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2011)

hey *cubby* turned out to be a pretty nice day once the snow melted.

*Ozzy* how is your OD going? Good to see ya again

Just dropped in to pop a few :bong1: down then back at it.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2011)

I was out trimmin trees to get the spots ready for this yrs grow. I believe it's going to be a great yr outside this yr. I need 1 starting to run low


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey BHC

I got a new bong...its for oils mainly, but I'm out of oil so I'm smokin outta her...I may have posted a pic already but gonna post up another one....later


----------



## painterdude (Mar 24, 2011)

.......it's raining a crap storm in Bandon.....cats hate the rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2011)

Been beautiful here.  Spring has definitely sprung.  70s/low80s during the day, low 60s at night.   Knock wood.

Been ok here...kinda in a funk.  I think the strain I'm smoking doesnt exactly agree with me, and I'm going slow on that little bit of hash I found.  I'm trying to find a happy medium between the 2.  

Thank freakin god tomorrow's Friday.  Has it been a long week for any of y'all as well?

420 time.


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao::48::48::48:
> 
> Good luck *Cubby* your up for MVP


 

That's cool....I know who I'm voting for.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2011)

:ciao:  what a @#$%^   Day


just Glad its over
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 25, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *20 and suns commin up.
   Hope you're having a better day *4U*, maybe some time in the shed meditating would help......could'nt hurt. 
   I'm just sitting here and :bong2:  alittle NL and cooking some bacon and fried potatos. I love bacon with my morning bong hits. I wish someone would find a way to cross the two.......bacon buds, mmmmmmm.
You guys have a good day, stay safe, stay stoned, and take care.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 25, 2011)

HI everybody

Mom, haven't smoked any HASH in years, how does it taste?

Hey 4u2....sending up some chocolate chip cookie gas for ya....with a cinnamon flavor for aroma

orangesunshine....where do you hang out?  Anywhere near the Pacific Northwest?

DUCKIE...what's happening up there by the Great Lakes?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Hope all is well *4u*

*SM* wish I could find goodies like that.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

:ciao:  friends..:bong:

thanks Bong its Friday..Gonna head to *Rays *and smoke some his weed..His daughter is my new Groomer for my dog...and other day I had my spring fire outside ..and she went and sniffed and rolled in the ashes,,lol...for those that dont know my dog is a white pomeranian..well today shes a grey pom...:rofl:...time to Check the Shed..and yes *cubby*..it is my Sancuary(sp)

Have A Great Night:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## the chef (Mar 26, 2011)

Morn bongers! No news from 2dog? Where ya at lass?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

I emailed her and told her we missed her bad. Hopefully she will check in.

Do you have the feeling I am following you Chef?
BIU Bong hogs!~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2011)

:ciao:  Friends...Have a wonderful day...

Rainy  and high of 55:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I was in a auto accident yesterday and wrecked my Jeep
My whole body is sore

I sure hope your day was better then mine.
I think I will do a few bongs and see if the soreness and stiffness goes away.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

No you weren't. OH NO. I bet you are really sore. 
That jeep... is it totaled? 
So sorry Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud :48:

I have not really had the energy to take a real good look, but from what I did see I think I can repair it Gonna need a bumper, 2 quarter panels, grill, front lights, radiator, header panel, hood, I hope that's all. That is once this soreness is over


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

Be good to yourself. Use the ice on the worst parts, maybe put some ice in your bong too.  I am just wondering if that jeep is........bad luck.  I am glad your ok duck.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2011)

I am starting to think that too... Rosebud :48:

Never been in an accident before, but since the Jeep(since Oct.) 2 deer and one cement barrier is starting to change my mind.


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2011)

:ciao: Morning BHC,
*Duck*, sorry to hear about your accident, hope you're feelin' better. And I'm with *Rosebud*, that jeep might just be bad luck. Enjoy putting it back together, then slap a FOR SALE sign on it. BIU till the soreness abates.
   For the rest of the BHC, we should all BIU just because it feels so good.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

Dam *duck*..ya hit a cement barrier?...what was ya doing?..and at what speed?..sure hope ya heal up fast...some cars I believe are not ment for us...best consider if the repairs are worth $$$$...Try some Bubble Hash my friend...it seems to treat my pains the best..


TMT...BIU...:bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Rosie no signs of 2dog yet! Ducky....dam glad your alright! Smoke....go take a bath


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey *Duck* get rid of that Jeep before it kills you. That Jeep is out to get you and your getting to old to recover fast from the wrecks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*....thanks that Bath felt great...even made m,y own bubbles



Hitting on the :40  :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 27, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *chef*....thanks that Bath felt great...even made m,y own bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting on the :40 :bong:


 
okj.....eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## painterdude (Mar 28, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: :bong: :bong:---you all know where to find the jar---help yourselves
> 
> 4u---funny little pom---thanks for helping ray find his way
> 
> ...



.....OK.....that thing is really long....I need more clues my new friend....used to drop some Orange back in the 1970's....one quarter could mess you up.....I remember watching George Foreman (sp?) fighting a heavyweight match on ESPN while we were in Bullhead City visiting....this opponent's face seemed to explode in slow motion....quit watching boxing after that....while stoned on the Orange


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

Hackin up Resin balls...eew switched to the vape last few days with the double bub in here n there.

I know its normal...but that bong really forces that crap down in there!



Ill be back on the bong in a day or two i know it :rofl:



Be safe guys!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope you feel better OG.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2011)

have ya tried smokeing that HAck up OG?...:rofl:


Monday...Monday....:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 28, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC, *18 and sunny, It seems spring is trying to fight it's way past the end of winter......GO SPRING!!!
I'm just cooking alittle breakfast and wrestlin this:bong1: 
Buds are on the table, help yourselves:bong1: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## jimmy420jones (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got these from phatassglass.com and I can't believe the quality and price This is some sick **** Toke it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2011)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

:bong::bong:

:48:eace:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: p dude---love your enthusiasm---bet you were great in the home version of the game show "password"---sure you are a totally cool cat---but am a beyond my comfort zone for the world wide web already---in fact i am deleting my message reply that you quoted---and i would appreciate it if you would do the same---don't take it personal---prefer to stay under the radar---just blend in with the rest of the medical growers here at marp---although i am not breaking any cali laws---fed law trumps state law---never can be too safe---some day we will all be able to walk down the street tokin on a doobie---

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2011)

biu! :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

:ciao: 2fer---:bong: :bong: ---buenos dias---everyone---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

gonna make one those "Ice bongs"   still dont know how ya keep the stem from melting a air leak???....but should be fun...


:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

Remember to dry your lips or they'll stick to it


----------



## cubby (Mar 29, 2011)

You say that like it's a bad thing....


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

it's that time:bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing....


 
It is when it's a ice bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

:ciao:  :bong:


Have to make a mouth piece now...what if I put a plastic baggie with cut in it?...would that keep lips from sticking?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

Try and see but please take a video incase it's Americas next funniest home video:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see that ice bong 4u!

Weds is almost here.  Means I should make it til the weekend in one piece.  

Smoke up peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:ciao:  Happy Hump Day Everyone

need to find some sort of tube like thing...
:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 30, 2011)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2011)

:ciao:   good day peeps---got some blueberry and og kush in the mix today---:fly: ---dropping veggie seeds in one of the raised beds---spring is in the air---sunny 70's---just the way i like it---have a great day 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---dropping veggie seeds in one of the raised beds---spring is in the air---sunny 70's---just the way i like it---have a great day
> :bong:


 


Sounds nice *Orange, *I'm still looking at snow in my raised beds, but I do have 40 each of tomato and pepper plants sitting in  sunny window in my dinning room. Spring will get here eventualy....I Hope.

So I'll jst partake of alittle of your Blueberry while I wait.:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*...whats for lunch man...Im hungry

blueberry ya say:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry *4U*, you missed lunch, I made Philly cheese steaks and home made fries, they were good too. 
I'm making Burritos and Chilli for dinner if you can get here in the next hour and a half. I already had a pitcher of margaritas, starting on my second. For some reason I'm feelin' Mexican this evening. But no Mexican weed, I'm burning a little Northern Lights tonight.
You want your margarita blended or shaken? 
I'll left the weed on the counter by the chips and salsa, help yourself.
BIU BHC it's HUMP DAY........I wonder if camels celebrate "hump" day...Hmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Sorry *4U*, you missed lunch, I made Philly cheese steaks and home made fries, they were good too.
> I'm making Burritos and Chilli for dinner if you can get here in the next hour and a half. I already had a pitcher of margaritas, starting on my second. For some reason I'm feelin' Mexican this evening. But no Mexican weed, I'm burning a little Northern Lights tonight.
> You want your margarita blended or shaken?
> I'll left the weed on the counter by the chips and salsa, help yourself.
> BIU BHC it's HUMP DAY........I wonder if camels celebrate "hump" day...Hmmm


 
:bolt:   *cubbys *pad  

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2011)

sweeeeet---i like mine shaken---lots of salt please---and the sombrero is for you---aaaariba---pk hash for the table---:woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Mar 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Happy Hump Day Everyone
> 
> need to find some sort of tube like thing...
> :bong:


 


:rofl: :rofl:  got you covered!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*...:hitchair:

:bong:


Happy smokeing


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Morning bongers~


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 31, 2011)

mornin BHC


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Mar 31, 2011)

Good mornin BHC...BIU gonna be a beautiful day. Sunny & mid 70*F with tomorrow getting into the 80's...WOOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 31, 2011)

:ciao: mornin bhc---it is now official---no more rain till next winter---have a good day---you know where to find the provisions---help yourself---careful of the bubble and the og kush---:woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2011)

:ciao: Good morning BHC. Hope everyones having a good day so far. We got *37 and should see *50 for the first time since October. 
I just sitting here having some breakfast and wrestlin' my bong. It is friday....I know people who work, keep track of that sorta' thing, so let's BIU BHC.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 2, 2011)

morning BHC---little cool here today---great day to pull weeds in between snaps of the og kush and blueberry is what i'm thinking---what ever you do today---have a good time doing it---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Saturday


I :heart: me :bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Smoke......


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 3, 2011)

mornin, BHC!
choc cappachino n honey....yum


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2011)

That sounds good Cash.  I myself am enjoying a latte. boring,milk and coffee and sooo good.

Hey Duck, how you feeling? 

Happy sunday 4u, orange, Cheffy, and all the bong hogs!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 3, 2011)

ahhhh, bong rips in the morning! Think it's a pineapple express morning here, love that taste!

MORNING ALL!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey *Rosebud*, My back feels like an accordion, but it seems to be getting better. Or at least I hope it gets better soon, I have gardening to do  Thanks for asking.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC Happy Sunday:bong:


*RoseBud*..HAve a wnoderfull day..Im drinking regular coffee..with some Bubba kush

*duck*....hope your back gets better soon...I like too ice mine down when its sore...seems to help along with :bong: 

*chef*...What ya puffN  this Fine day

*Fast$$$$$*...I cant wait to get this cut from *RAy jay*..."pink Lemonaid"  smells just like it in flower man...Hope ya have nice day..say hello to wifey...nice to see ya


Happy smokeing Eveeryone:lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2011)

:ciao:BHCers time for the Sunday BIU til you are in the right mind set for Monday and EDITED.


edited= dirtiest work in the world, WORK


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2011)

:bong: :bong: morning BHC---late start today---coffee and i just love that pk bubble---help yourselves---it's on the kitchen counter next to the :bong:  you all have a great day---


----------



## the chef (Apr 3, 2011)

Puffing a litte red diesel...early samples! Some Daaaaaaank!


----------



## starwarz (Apr 3, 2011)

What's happening BHC?!  The last of the snowpiles were washed away in the april showers today..  can't wait to start diggin the foundation for the greenhouse!!

Smoking a little Lowryder cross.. BIU BHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2011)

:ciao:  just tilled in some Horse poooooo   :lama:


Happy Smokeing Everyone
:bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 3, 2011)

BIU Rosie! ....um .....Smoke...:stoned: :stoned: You got some wierd hobbies my brother!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2011)

:ciao:  *Algiers, Algeria*  it's 4:20  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

rain and 59f, this is the warmest morning yet

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 4, 2011)

:ciao:  *37 and raining a bit. Yesterday it was 55, so I put up my greenhouse, the snow inside of it should all melt today. I gotta' put the doors on later. My veggies would like to move out there soon.
Anyhow, Hope you guys are having a good day so far. Got some peppered bacon and hashbrowns on the table, weed on the counter sit down and dig in.:bong: :bong: :bong: 

BIU BHC It's another great monday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2011)

:ciao;  BHC...:bong:


its Monday..*duck*..sounds like Spring is in the air....*cubby*...Have a Great Day my friend..see yall after work


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao;  BHC...:bong:
> 
> 
> its Monday..*duck*..sounds like Spring is in the air....*cubby*...Have a Great Day my friend..see yall after work



At least for today it does *4u*:48:

I think I should build a solar greenhouse to get the Spring here sooner


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2011)

My cockatiel Geprge just woke up and said " hi ya hot shot". I think that is for you guys. It is spring in their nest if ya know what i mean. They are very in love this season. I keep leaving the room. I mean, I am happy for them, but they need to get a room and since they can't, I leave.

Duck I think you should build a solar greenhouse. Great idea, can you get someones elses back to build it? Hope your better soon.

4u, good morning! Enjoy your bong. 

Cubby, i am coming over for breakfast. I will bring my just dried/ not cured, Trainwreck with me.

You guys know I don't bong anymore, just vape, but I can still hang out here right?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2011)

Why sure Rosebud!! Ozzy rolls :tokie: most the time


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 4, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

ozzy---:48: 

Rosebud---thats funny---you say "they" yet it looks like george is by himself

Duck---rest that back---spring will be there for you soon enough brother

4u---:bong: :bong: it's always 4:20 somewhere

cubby---thanks for breakfast---hate to eat and run---got to get to them chores myself

everyone have a great day   :ccc:                :bong2:


----------



## cubby (Apr 4, 2011)

*Rosebud*, bring your trainwreck and your apptite, always welcome 'round here.
*Duck*, I don't know specificaly what you mean when you say a "solar" greenhouse, but I have one thats made from a portable garadge frame covered with 6 mil clear plastic with zipper doors, and that thing works great. It brings spring 8 weeks earlier and extends fall 8 weeks later.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> ozzy---:48:
> 
> ...





Oh Orange, I am sorry to not mention George's wife/lover/room mate/etc, Martha. Martha just doesn't talk like George does. I know this is TMI, but after they do their thing, George does the wolf whistle...every time. I am serious.


----------



## cubby (Apr 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh Orange, I am sorry to not mention George's wife/lover/room mate/etc, Martha. Martha just doesn't talk like George does. I know this is TMI, but after they do their thing, George does the wolf whistle...every time. I am serious.


 


From what I understand the original George and Martha were the exact same way ......:rofl: .....It made john Adams grind his teeth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2011)

:ciao:   Im Home....:bong:


another Wet Day...sure Glad My Bud is dry


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2011)

I survived Monday.  Man I hate Monday's.  I breathed a big sigh of relief at 2:30pm.

Smokin on some cheese tonight.  . Wish y'all could join me, it's sure nice.

Can you believe its April already?  Feels like I just got my Xmas decorations down.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Getting ready for the :20 :48:

BIU BHC 
:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

:ciao: BIU BHCers have a great daze


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 5, 2011)

:ciao: all---least favorite chore continues today---little cool here---looks to be a nice day---lunch and many bong hits on the agenda for 5---not looking forward to sitting at the table today---will be taking many breaks---:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

:ciao:   :bong:



good night everyone


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

43f and cloudy with rain later.

Gonna see if I am able to drive today. Running low on provisions plus my Mother's heat quick working and I got to see what is up with that. I sure hope it is something easy.

Have a great day BHC and don't forget to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2011)

Duck, BE CAREFUL, don't mess up your back worse please.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope its easy fix too *duck*...My Mom makes it harder for some reason...I go do stuff for her when she is not at Home..:rofl:...dont forget the :bong1: Breaks


:ciao: *RoseBud*..Hows that TW cureing?...is ready for us to smoke yet


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 6, 2011)

good morning to all---:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 

*4u*---congrats again on the co mvp

*duck*---safety first

*rosebud*---tw sounds delicious---been thinking about checking the schedule round these parts and going for a ride myself


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2011)

*4U*, congrats again on MVP!
*Orange*  I could smoke TW all day. I took a little that was dried still not cured of course and it seems to get better each day. I think I could become a recluse and just live in my own little train wreck world. If the phone rings, i get irritated cause I am having so much fun doing the most mundane things or all in my head with something profound. (not)


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 6, 2011)

:ciao: *rosebud*---that was one of the first indoor strains i did---and i would agree---a great buzz---panic did set in watching it grow---it was freaking me out watching it do its thang---branches all over the place---do you use tomato cages to keep it together---thought for sure i had hermies till a friend told me it's name came from it's appearance---looking like it was in a train wreck---:rofl: ---what a relief---thinking about switching to it or the og kush for the summer


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi  Orange, You know the growth habit of this one is different then the last one i grew which sounds like yours. I did switch to more light with this one. My final height on this on was 25 inches, only stretched 3 inches in flower. I was kinda worried it wouldn't be like the first as far as the buzz but it is. I hope to always have it in my garden.
Thanks for sharing my enthusiasm. Is Og kush like tw?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 6, 2011)

the og kush is more of a narcotic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning *Rosebud *and *Orange*..Happy smokeing...and thanks for the Nod..Im Happy *sunstar  *has as well..and if I knew of this in time would have voted...Not too much into winning if theres no prize:rofl:...Train wreck is nothing like OG Kush....I have OG in the flower at 8 plus weeeks now..Ill get ya some snaps By this weekend...That TW will get better long cure:aok:..if ya can hold onto it long enough...:spit:...I feel ya excitement Girl...HAppy smokeing everyone:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2011)

:ciao:Time to Prepare for the :20 BHC


BIU 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

Just had to change out the thermocouple and do an adjustment for Mother's heat. The drive over was worst then the fix.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

:bong:


*duck*...Hows Moms place?..and more important..how is the Back?


Gonna work in the Shed..got some trichs to look over


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 6, 2011)

what up 4u---mind if i tag along to the shed too---packin og kush---blueberry---and the pk bubble


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2011)

Anytime *orange*...cant wait to try my OG Kush...she is falling over now...ya notice how Kushes stretch andthen have nice flowers...not so much cola?..Ive grown..Bubba/Hindu  and they both grew like that..Awesome smoke..Looks like Im takeing a "Misty Bubble" and and unknown..forgot to lable at TP:doh:...Looks DAnk though..just fed the "Hossier Daddy" its Last feed...She is in week 8..trichs cloudy..gonn run her 10 weeks


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 7, 2011)

*4u2*---looking good---let it grow---


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice looking bud 4u:aok:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2011)

:ciao:  Good Morning Friends....

Who wants some Bubble hash wake and Bake?...

:bong:

Have a wonderful Day Everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2011)

Good morning bongers,

4U, that looks nummy and heavy. Looks like a lot of weight. Nice.

*Duck* Perhaps a chiropractor is in order? i worry about you and your jeep.

Morning *Orange*!

It is 32 degrees here this April morn.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 7, 2011)

morning BHC---cool, breezy, sunny, 60's---

*4u*---couldn't find my way out of the shed last night---need to wake before i bake

morning---*Rosebud*

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2011)

Its Friday :yay:


Party like Rock stars:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2011)

GOOD FRIDAY BONGERS! i don' know why i was yelling.
Have a great day and weekend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 8, 2011)

fire it up---:bong: :bong: :bong: ---another uneventful day in the world of sunshine---just the way we like it---full day of the obsession related chores already in---time to chill---smell the flowers---good day to all---you know where it is---help yourself---:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

44f and foggy

*4u* watch for avalanches.

May be able to prep my grow sites today hopefully

BIU BHC 
:bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 9, 2011)

Wake n bake!!!! who's in!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2011)

:ciao:  Happy Saturday..*chef*..Im in brother:bong:

*duck*..we have had a few Avalanches..Did ya hear of the one that burried and swept away  4 snow plows..they was hit with one dureing a clean up...they up there now blasting  for removal..Looks like another nice Day here..

Fire in the Bong:bong:



:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC, *50 and alittle overcast, supposed to rain for 2 days starting this evening. Wich is good, it will get rid of the last of our snow, then the ground can start drying.
I'll be putting the doors on my little greenhouse after lunch, and dropping a few auto beans, just to get the greenhouse in production. May start moving veggie seedlings out there as well.:dancing:  
The:bong1: on sunporch table along with Mimosas, help yourselves, all welcome.


----------



## the chef (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Sunday/bong day! Smoke ,Rosie, and Cubbster! BIU!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

51f and foggy.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC, *58 and wet. We had some heavy rain and hail overnight, not a single puncture in the greenhouse:banana:  I guess I can start moving plants out there.
Let's all enjoy a Sunday morning bowl:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

God Bless The BONG!!!!

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Gonna work on my Ice Bong some more...I know *Starwarz  *asked about it at cannetics..but I dont like uploading there..so maybe he come check it out..lol..I need to get a stem for it..whats everyone think.??/ I think if I use a metal one it will melt and create an air leak???...was thinking a glass one..but what if the stem isnt long enough?...more later


BIU  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

 65f and rain


*4u* will it not melt when you hit it? Maybe easier just to add ice to your bong?

BIU BHC 

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2011)

> 4u will it not melt when you hit it? Maybe easier just to add ice to your bong?



thats what Im thinking if I use a metal stem..we can only see...maybe have done by weekend...ill keep ya posted..Have a Great Monday my friend

:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## starwarz (Apr 12, 2011)

just use a glass perc with a glass slide.. the perc/downtube doesn't get hot, the bowlpiece does..

I'm getting the bong-tray done,  it was easy and materials were cheap.. should make the process way easier.

I still check in over here 4u2.. just don't post, seems like I'm unwanted and I know where the door is..


			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for that iggie starwarz.....needed that.


No Problem..  Now back to my Iggy'n
BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know bout that starz, but it is sure good to see ya back.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

42f and partly cloudy. Back to normal temps At least we had a few previews

Hope ya are ok *SmokinMom*, seen on TV where ya had some storm damage.

Hi *RoseBud *:48:

2 fer Tuesday

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2011)

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2011)

:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 12, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC, *45 and sunny, supposed to go up to *70 today then back into the 40's for the next week. I wish mother nature would make up her mind....damn tease.  
 Got my greenhouse up and finnished, 4 flats of tomatos out there, not sure if I'll put out anything else untill the weather stablizes a bit. But it's nice to have it up anyway. :banana: 
 I'll be dropping 40+/- auto seeds (AK-47 or Lowryder) later today for the spring grow. And possibly a few flats of annuals, probably coleus, impatients, and petunias. :farm: 
Alright BHC let's get those spring time bongs to bonging:bong: :bong: :bong: 
*4U*, I'm watching with great interest the advances you're making with the icebong, looks pretty "COOL" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: When you get it perfected you can post a DIY, I bet alot of folks, myself included, would try it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2011)

:ciao: *cubby*...Im working on it now...I do want to do a DIY  thread but want to be able that the parts used can be found by everyone Cheap...need to go look for glass slide like StarZsaid...and maybe a larger bottom...Ill post up later what I have so far..but for Now lets :bong:..

mojo for the Autos my friend..Here:bong1:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2011)

:ciao: morning BHC---back to the grind---coming off a bit of a bender---another beautiful day in paradise---lost some cuts over the week end as the duct out line from the scrubber popped off and got temps too hot---guess that would be one way to cull---:rofl:---all else is good---

*cubby*---would like to see your green house---planted my veggie seeds in a raised bed last week

*duck*---may the weather be with you soon

*4u2*---you might consider a ceramic stem for the ice bong

*starwarz*---good to see you---looks like you are off the iggy list

*Rosebud*--- 


:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2011)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Bright and sunny @ 41f

Must have worked *Orangesunshine*:aok:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## TicTac (Apr 13, 2011)

I have included a pic of my glass sherlock bubbler, which is my preferred implement at this time. I would be honored to be included in the BHC. I looked through the list of numbers and I either missed #420, or nobody thought to ask for that one. If it is not available, which it would be crazy if it is, then I would like #434 please. That's always been my lucky number- weird, huh? If that's taken, I'll figure something out. I maynot be sendin' this to the correct place, but I've been hitting said bubbler and am feeling the effects, so it's all good. I'm a member of a Bong Hitters Club, just not officially licensed or whatnot yet.

Later,

TicTac

:bong:


----------



## TicTac (Apr 13, 2011)

The Brothers Grunt has #420... so sorry.

TicTac


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2011)

:welcome: To the BHC *TicTac*:ciao:

Nice utensil:aok: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2011)

:ciao: TicTac :bong::welcome: to :bong: the :bong: BHC for some reason I think of this happening to you and the ice bong


On the bar ready for yall:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

Cute bong tictac. Welcome to bongville, where bonghogs live. We love the bonghogs.

(sorry, too much trainwreck)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2011)

TicTac said:
			
		

> I have included a pic of my glass sherlock bubbler, which is my preferred implement at this time. I would be honored to be included in the BHC. I looked through the list of numbers and I either missed #420, or nobody thought to ask for that one. If it is not available, which it would be crazy if it is, then I would like #434 please. That's always been my lucky number- weird, huh? If that's taken, I'll figure something out. I maynot be sendin' this to the correct place, but I've been hitting said bubbler and am feeling the effects, so it's all good. I'm a member of a Bong Hitters Club, just not officially licensed or whatnot yet.
> 
> Later,
> 
> ...


 

:welcome:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 13, 2011)

Smmmoooooooke! Wut up! Dam its 420 in Bangladesh......who's up fer a rip!


----------



## TicTac (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks erebuddy!

Tic


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:woohoo: 2 days in a row with bright sun 47f

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning BHC  :bong:

I tried the boiling water for the Ice bong ..the video said it would make the ice clear..it didnt..it was all cracked and broke when trying to remove..I found two large bowls in my kitchen...another thing...I used a tenis ball holder..and 1 inch pvc...then i went to add boiling water:doh:  it started melting the bottom:rofl:  and quikly pored out..made a cool looking end though...we will see how it come out...more later

its Thursday...which meens I can see the Light of Friday:yay:

take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 14, 2011)

BIU!!!!!!! Made snow hahs once i think....never tries the ice bong!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey duck, thanks for askin about me.  How are things?  Feel free to pm or email or yahoo and catch me up.

4u, haha cool ice bong.  Too bad about it's injury.  Hope it's fixable cuz I'm interested to hear how it works!

Cubby, glad to hear it's spring time for you know.. And I hear something about how April showers bring May flowers. We don't get the showers here in Texas much, and we've already had a few 90+ days.  Summers gonna be sizzling here.  Sigh.

Hi rose & chef!

Orangesunshine- your name is always cheerful for me.  

Gosh, who am I forgetting?  I feel bad now.  

As for me- busy working, same ol same ol here.  Been smoking on some bad arse stuff and only have a few braincells left.  . .  

In 1 1/2 hours it will be Friday!!  2:30 pm can't come soon enough.  Fun night planned- my girl just turned 12 and I booked us and a friend of hers at the local Hilton hotel with an indoor pool.  They'll be swimming while I'll be enjoying a brownie in the hottub.  We got a bottle of cool nail polish-  looks blue at one angle purple at a other..a girly kind of night.  It will be fun.

Enough about me, how are all of you?

Again, sorry to whoever I forgot, hard to scroll back on this here phone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2011)

:ciao:  its Friday :yay:

I have the Bottom made and the top is in deep freeze..I am tryN a powerade 32ounce drink bottle..as the mouth piece. A piece of 3/4 inch pvc fits Nice ..gonna go Bong shop today and look for a glass slide..have a great day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 15, 2011)

4:20 pm---looking forward to the blueprint for the ice---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2011)

:ciao:   the second form of the bowl  ..the plastic wrap broke and the glass bowl sunk and froze inside..:rofl: gonna make another one tonight...the drink bottle worked okay but half broke..so Ill see if I can conect some togather...More later..Time to BIU

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2011)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The high water has retreated and did not make it over its banks :woohoo:

*4u* Your ice bong is quite the project, should be interesting to see it when done.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks  *Duck*..its fun..the drink bottle broke I think because the rubberband I used to hold the plastic on...I made another one and used electrical tape we will see how it does ....Went to melt the ice off the bowl that sunk..I used boiling water :doh:  glass bowl broke...went to :bong1: shop yesturday but no luck on glass slide...I know where theres a glass :bong1: shop in tacoma on 6th ave..Ill go have a loook see today...But for now Lets BIU

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 16, 2011)

Het Smoke....your stoned....Hey Smom.....get stoned......Hey Duck.....don't drive when your stoned.........Rosie...you feel stoned.....dam....i need to get stoned!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*

:bong:  here:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having a windy day today 49+mph wind gusts.

Just maybe a good day to stay in and BIU, at least the wind cannot blow out my lighter indoors:rofl:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah  I dont like the wind Duck..gonna be sunny here 60f...wish I had something to do outside...suppose Ill just BIU with you and work on the ice bong

:bong: and pass :bong1: to next member


----------



## cubby (Apr 17, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning bongers, #38 and sunny, supposed to snow again tomorrow. This erratic weather is driving me crazy (not that it was a long trip...LOL)
*Duck*, stay out of those high winds, you'll get your feathers blown right off.
*4U*I'll hld that bong while you work on the icy creation, trial and error, yo'll get it .
I think we should all grab a brownie and join *Smokinmom* in the hot tub, now that's a party.
Have a good day BHC and BIU like it's a competition...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

Hot tubs and Brownies:bolt:

thanks *cubby*..I was with *Ray jay* yesturday..he dont come in here..hes not a true bong hog..hehe...anyway  we went to Bong shope and found the slide and bowl:aok:..we then went to Lowes and baught a 3 inch pvc  2 feet long..ill cut it down..I still use the 3/4 in pvc  and will use a Tee at one end as it centers the 3/4 nice...Will have pics of the bottum up later..still working it...And plan to have this mold ready for tomarrow..:bong1: break:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

Hossier Daddy  @ Day 74


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 17, 2011)

that who's yer daddy sure looks pretty---:rofl: 

sunny 70's earthday here in paradise

hope everyone does something for the planet today---i'll be reaping it's bounty---:hubba:---and replenishing it's goodness after picking up trash with my daughter and 3 of her friends---purple peace---:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2011)

I am pruning roses, does that count?
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

okay had to glue the cap on the black pvc..it leaked..its all put togather and in the deep freeze..

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2011)

4u let that glue cure a hr or 2 before you put it in the fridge or it will ruin food in there been there and done that:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

:stoned::bolt: Freeeeezer


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2011)

daaang *4u*---looking forward to hitting that ice bong---what's up---glue pvc---i hope the blueprint is idiot proof for guys like me

i am earthdayed out---i hate the smell of patuli oil---44 3x6 panels for 1k kwh per month---screw that---think i'll just continue paying my bill---off the grid is just a fantasy---still considering wind and hydro in my dream---dude looked at me like i had 6 heads when i asked what it take to get off th grid

in the mean time---hold this---:48:---while i clear the :bong:---more of that bluberry on tap---:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2011)

Blueberry..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2011)

:ciao: BHC

:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 19, 2011)

:bong1::ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining hard here with high winds again

I guess it will be a good day to do some house cleaning.

*2Dog* I thought of you yesterday while doing my taxes

Gonna do a few :bong1: then get busy

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


:bong::bong:


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm celebrating earthday too OS...
by reminding liberals of all the whacko predictions made by environmentalists in 1970, the year the event was founded: a new Ice Age (Newsweek); a world "eleven degrees colder by the year 2000" (Kenneth Watt); by 1985 air pollution to reduce the amount of sunlight reaching earth by one half (Life magazine); by 1995 between 75 and 85 percent of all species to be extinct (Earth Day founder Gaylord Nelson); mass starvation (Earth Day organizer Denis Hayes). Say: "Thank you, thank you, Earth Day! If those 20 million hippies hadn't taken the day off work, we'd all be dead by now!".....:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank the Lord for Hippies


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 19, 2011)

hippies---eace:---BHC---:afroweed:---:ciao:---:bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2011)

eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: Hippies make the world a groovier place......I'm bonging for hippie happyness.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

I will have you know in 1970, on earth day, I passed out daisy's to the masses and gave the peace sign and told everyone peace and love would get us through. I think I had just burned my bra and went to a pot party the day before...woohoo big times.  Peace and love people!  Oh the young. What I thought I knew. i did know that pot would make the world a better place.  That is the year Janice died and Kent state, and all sorts of stuff that made me the hippy that I am today. ha. Hate the pigs. lol


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I will have you know in 1970, on earth day, I passed out daisy's to the masses and gave the peace sign and told everyone peace and love would get us through. I think I had just burned my bra and went to a pot party the day before...woohoo big times. Peace and love people! Oh the young. What I thought I knew. i did know that pot would make the world a better place. That is the year Janice died and Kent state, and all sorts of stuff that made me the hippy that I am today. ha. Hate the pigs. lol


 
......i was born in 1970.........BIU!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it was you, you cute little kid, that handed me the matches. I was 17.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2011)

Good pic Hick nothing like a little water torture to get the info out of people.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home:bong:

*Rosebud*...we need Pics..I have a Great friend that germinates beans in her Bra..so You may not like that method:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2011)

Good 420 BHC :bong:

Yes yippy for hippies

I remember Kent State quite well, It was big news here.

Well every time I look at the calendar is says 420 so it must be 

*BIU* :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 4/20 my bonger hoggers friends.

*Duck*, Kent state was the first time I hated the police, I think.

* 4U *I like your friend that does the germinating seeds in her bra here. she is a special lady.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2011)

*Happy 4/20 All!*


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2011)

It's 4:26 0n 4/20 (so I'm a few minuets late, I was exhaling )
What are you all doing...:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 
HAPPY 4/20, lets all BIU
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wud up BHC....  :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2011)

:ciao: Chris it's been awhile you doing alright?

BIU all 4/20 long:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Ozzi im doing well man, thank you for asking !
yeah i had to play hooky for a bit and get my company thru a tough economy... 
things are doing very good now and Im ready to hang out with you all again and gather some new knowledge about outdoor plants, I just popped 5 OG Kush sprouts today and im hoping for something good man !  

Hows everyone doing these fine days... ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2011)

:ciao:  *Chris*...nice too see ya again..OG Kush..yummy..we was smokeing that last night at the 420 smoke out

BIU...:bong:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

My brother got me this for my birthday about a month ago, but I recently broke the down stem. I got a new one though yesterday in honor of 4/20 so I feel like I can finally join the BHC. Thanks all

Moses


----------



## chris1974 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey 4u, its good to see your still on the boards brother..... 
I cant wait to get caught up on all of the good stuff Ive missed !

Good morning BHC !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2011)

:welcome: to the BHC Moses goto the first page, second post of the BHC thread and pick you a number this unused and it's yours.

BIU til you can't BIU no more then do one more for SM she's still a lightweight


----------



## painterdude (Apr 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Happy 4/20 my bonger hoggers friends.
> 
> *Duck*, Kent state was the first time I hated the police, I think.
> 
> * 4U *I like your friend that does the germinating seeds in her bra here. she is a special lady.



It wasn't the police that did the shooting and killing of four students.....it was the Ohio National Guardsmen.....I have an old friend that was there when this sheet storm went down....he cried when he told me about it....and I was a student in Southern California....in Orange County and the County Sheriff Dept wore uniforms that looked real Gestapo-like....even had knee high black boots.....and the Orange County Jail sucked big time too

Happy Easter to all you believers in the 'bunny'


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

I would like to choose #3217 :aok: It feels official now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I would like to choose #3217 :aok: It feels official now


 

:clap:

welcome to the Greatest club on the Net

:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks 4u2  Its been a long time since Ive joined a club


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :welcome: Moses


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning BHC..:bong:

its friday:yay: 

Smoke it up..and be safe


----------



## the chef (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good 420! BIU Smoke!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Roddy, thanks for the welcome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

:ciao: BHC


Happy Smokeing:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning Bongers.
Hope the sun shines on each of you today!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Morning Rosebud, to you as well  Supposed to be good weather here today, I may sneak the bong into the woods for an outdoor session. 

No one can see their reflection in running water. It is only in still water that we can see


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2011)

I want to go into the woods with a bong. Sounds like a great day Moses.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish you could join me, its a great experience to take a big bong rip on a rock by the river in the sunshine


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2011)

:ciao:---bongers---looks like winter is finally over round these parts----sunny 70's---gonna be a pk bubble hash day today---help yourselves---bag is on the kitchen counter next to the bong---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, just a quick check in.  Sorry I'm kinda sporadic.

Chris!!  Good to see ya.  

orange & moses- I want your weather!!  Rosebud, Cubby, tc, pdude and 4u- I hope things are going well for you.  Chef, are you getting this crap weather we're getting?  I'm sick of the thunderstorms, hail, high winds...luckily the tornadoes havent been close!!  I love ya ozzy and ducky.  I miss y'all.  

My easter was spent in a quiet house while the fam was at my moms, lmfao.

Tomorrow is my 6 month appt with my head dr (neurologist, lol).  Been having some problems with my memory and some fuzzy, strange headaches.  Anyone ever have jamais vu?  Freaky stuff!  Hopefully he'll tell me things are fine.  If not, I will demand another eeg.  I can handle your positive thoughts at 9:30 am central time..

Tis all.  Will smoke in y'alls honor when my kids go to bed.  I'm counting down the minutes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2011)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 25, 2011)

all i ever smoke anymore is my bong so.. i figure i should be in this club


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 25, 2011)

Bleek, you need a pic of your bong to become an official member. then the initiation begins


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> all i ever smoke anymore is my bong so.. i figure i should be in this club


 

:ciao:  *Bleek *nice to see ya...as *Mosses* said  look on first page and chose a number that isnt taken..post a pic of your Bong and :doh:   I know theres one more thing....other then sending *Hick* your most Bug infested Nanner popping Plant

:ciao:  *Hick*



Take care and be safe  everyone


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2011)

:banana:  I'll put 'em on mu Post Toasties...


----------



## cubby (Apr 26, 2011)

:ciao: What's up BHC? *44 and raining, but thats OK, I like the rain as long as it's not standing puddles. 
*Smokinmom*, hope your weather improves. Rains not so bad but I'm not a big fan of wind and hail. But soon you'll be haveing those high temps that drive people mad. I could'nt handle those Texas temps, I'd have to live in a walkin freezer.
*4U*, how's that ice bong commin' along? Do you think you'll have it down pat in time for the summer festivities? I was wondering if, instead of water, you used something like iced tea or frozen lemonade, that might be cool (cool...get it?).
Well*Duck, Ozzie, rosebud, Orange, and the rest*, have a good day and let's BIU BHC
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2011)

Yea cubby, in the summer we tend to isolate indoors.  Today it looks like it's gonna rain and the temps are on the cool side. 

My dr thinks I may be having migraines.  He gave me a new med - topamax.  Also ordered another MRI and now some unnecessary heart monitor thingy.  I know my tickers just fine.  

Can't decide if I wanna hit the pipe or just take a nap.  Maybe I'll just do both, in that order..lmao.

Where's that duck?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 26, 2011)

:ciao: *Bleek* :welcome: to the BHC :bong1::bong1:

Hey *Hick*:48: bird in the bag :aok:

*SM* The stress of real work was the problem. But they go away after attacking someone with milk:rofl:

Yall Stay Safe :48::48:


----------



## ray jay (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally found a bong I like. #1009 if I can. Ray     Oh ya High Guys.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome, to the BHC!, ray jay!

the carcass from the easter bird has been simmered and deconstructed. tomorrow, the crock pot will be rockin.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok.. so i just took some pix of my bong.. then i took some rips of my bong.. then took pix of me taking rips.. then i played my bong like it was a saxophone for a few because i think its funny  

so i guess ill take #23 in honor of MJ.. tha plant and tha basketball player 

heres my bong.. its a weedstar.. single perc with a perc precooler.. also i have that carbon filter peice (pic 4) but I dont ever use it (pic 5).. cant remember how tall but i guess like 18" or something??  also has ice notches but they rarely ever get used ether.. awesome bong. peep it out


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 28, 2011)

few more


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2011)

:ciao: Welcome Ray Jay and Bleek.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

welcome *Bleek *and *Ray*...

About time ya came joined too  *Ray jay*..Glad to have ya both

*cubby*....yeah Im makeing this ice bong for Hemp Fest...from what I gatther It should stay good and solid for a day atleast..but we will see...and yes Ive thaught of useing colored water to add color to it..I have the 2 bowls put togather but am haveing issues with the tube..it keeps breaking apart:doh:


been working 10 hr days  and that meens today is my Friday:yay:

take care and be safe everyone


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

:welcome: ray jay and bleek  Bleek I like that last pic mate :aok: nice action shot.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 28, 2011)

well i figured its "bong hitters club"  so why not a pic of me hitting tha bong


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 28, 2011)

sometimes i see people hitting bongs with colored water in it.. just wondering.. what is this?? do they put food coloring in it? cuz that would be a pain to clean i would think. anybody know?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

I like to put koolaid in mine as well as Beer  and Hot water..try Ice cold grape koolaid:aok:


time to hit the Bubble:bong:  and pass:bong1: to the next member


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

IMO I wouldnt use anything but cold cold water. I dont want anything to mix with the taste, and it has to be a pain to clean if you leave it in the bong. I guess you could if you wanted to, but no real purpose


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm alot of little weird but I like Dom's B&B in the bong for a nice change of taste every now and them. The first hits a little strong on the alcohol but the taste afterwards is nice and sweet. 

Yall Have a great weekend these will help get it started :bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::tokie::tokie::joint: :joint::bong::bong::


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks mate, happy weekend to you too  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2011)

must be hung over when ya drink ya :bong1: water:stoned:

back to bed 4me


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

4u2 I dont know if you recently changed it but i just noticed your title and I really like it mate :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2011)

:ciao: *Moses*....Male Grower/female weed   for as long as can remember

My Best wishes go out to those in the South with all That Mother nature is throwing at them...some will not have power restored for a week or better..Bright side is Its not too terably cold...

Gonna be sunny and high in 60s

paid $4.07 a gallon for gas:hitchair:

Happy smokeing everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 29, 2011)

ok... so thc will desolve in alcohol.. so i was thinking if you put alcohol into your bong would it desolve some of the thc out of the smoke or is it diferant once it is burned?  i donno... just a strange question.. anyway yea i donno about putting anything sweet into my bong.. my percs would make it kind of a pain to clean.. thanks for the answers tho


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 4u2 I am actually in the south. there was 10 tornadoes reported in my state :shocked: couple trees fell through friends houses, sad stuff to see mate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


*Bleek*...where did ya read that Alchol degrades THC?...just curious then why peeps use ISO and or everclear to make oil?...


*Moses *glad your okay..I have some friends that Didnt fare as well


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

wow..this club is dieing..no smokers for 2 days besides me...

oh well..only takes one to BongO
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2011)

Happy May day bongers!

Moses, I am sorry for your friends loss and I too am glad you are ok, must look like a war zone. What a terrible time. This world seems ticked off with all the natural disasters lately.

Only one thing to do and that would be BONG it.


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

were here smoke! Rosie...still no word from 2dog here!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2011)

*4U*---i am doing the wake and bake thang with you brother---pk bubble---plenty for everybody---help yourself---have a great day---purple peace

*Rosebud, chef, moses, bleek, cubby, and ozzy*---what's up---sos here---lying low---time for a nap


----------



## cubby (May 1, 2011)

:ciao: Good morning BHC, *48 and raining here, Still waiting on spring, but certainly can't complain compared to the folks down south dealing with the aftermath of all those tornadoes. Ya' gotta feel for them. 
Thanks *Orangesunshine*, I'll take a little nug of that PK ......ummm nice.
Let's BIU BHC:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

yeah *cubby*...most tornadoes in one day(yesturday)  In USA History


PK :bong:  thanks *orange*


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

:bongin: Good to hear from ya Orangesunshine how are things?


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2011)

It is our first day of nice weather. I am pruning pruning pruning, with a little help form train wreck.
Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## astrobud (May 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow..this club is dieing..no smokers for 2 days besides me...
> 
> oh well..only takes one to BongO
> 
> :bong:


 
im back and ill have a hit with you, how ya been?


----------



## Bleek187 (May 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke .. i didnt mean to say that Alcohol degrades THC.. i ment that the THC is alcohol soluble. so if using alcohol in your bong, i wonder if it leaches out some of the THC??  but im thinking maybe it isnt the same after it is burnt. i donno.. just a thought.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

I maybe wrong but I don't think the THC has much time to desolve in the alcohol. it might but you also have the alcohol evaporating and it puts a kick into the bong hit. I do it every once in awhile just for something different.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

astrobud said:
			
		

> im back and ill have a hit with you, how ya been?


 

So glad to see you again my friend..Hope all is well in your Hood

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## MosesPMG (May 2, 2011)

Good morning to you as well pc  :bongin: Happy Monday!


----------



## astrobud (May 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> So glad to see you again my friend..Hope all is well in your Hood
> 
> :48:


things are fine, last time i was here the site was having bad problems, i signed off and just now getting back,i had some water issues and thought this place would have the answer and it did. so how is everyone  i see a lot of old names. pass around some of this orange bud
:woohoo: :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

Doing good on my end Astro good to see you around and safe. might as well pass a few :bong: around


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2011)

High guys and gals.  It's Monday.


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

Orange! Smom! Smoke! Rosei! Ozzy! Mo!.....go BIU!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Chef :bongin: I hope everyone has a great day, I have to go into the office to turn in my monthy reports, so I only smoked one bong this morning :rofl:


----------



## MosesPMG (May 4, 2011)

'mornin BHC :bong: Im about to go to the doctor, but I just finished my first harvest :woohoo:  :woohoo: and Im :bongin: to celebrate. Supposed to be great weather all week, I hope everyone else is as lucky :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2011)

Good morning Bongers.

I have company coming and have to have house beautiful and I made the mistake of smoking some Train wreck with a little Columbian Gold thrown in and now I am a gold wreck.  :doh:  So, will  rosebud clean up the dump or will she take a nap? to be cont...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## ray jay (May 4, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong:  Back at the both of you. Im wasted. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2011)

Its my Friday


:yay:


:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 8, 2011)

:ciao: Hellooooooo BHC, *58 and supposed to reach 72 today, finaly some good weather :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
Sense I don't go to church I figured I'd drop in here and share a bowl with you folk.:bong2: 
   I made a killer score last night. For $40 I bought 6 large beanbag chairs from the 70's. All different colored, in excellent condition. I got baked this morning and sat on each one for comparrison, don't know what I was expecting to compare. :confused2: 
   They look cool, but rather impracticle. You don't really sit on them, just kind of flop down, then getting up is a whole new adventure, you just sorta' roll off and onto the floor in crawling position, crawl over to the couch and use it to get back up. But they look cool and only cost $40.....Now I need to get a Hookah pipe:banana: 


So let's BIU BHC:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh out loud Cubby! That was funny right there. I was wondering how you were gonna get up.  How's your back after all your testing?


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2011)

Excellent Cubby.....

If you pack them all together in a closet, maybe you can get them up high enough to stand up from?  They always were ungraceful to exit from, even in the 70's when they were new and we were new too.

BHC #2


----------



## cubby (May 8, 2011)

I found a way to get off them without having to crawl.....I put one on an oversized ottoman. It was actualy kinda comfortable:giggle: 
I did'nt intend to use them as seating but.....I saw them and could'nt resist. I remember when I was a kid, everyone had at least one, and even as a kid they were'nt comfortable, but they still look cool.


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2011)

For my Birthday, my daughter got me some Star Wars glasses THIS YEAR.  She found them at a swap meet and knew I just had to have them.  Was funny, when she was little we didnt have much money, so going to Burger King and getting a meal with a glass you could take home was special.  I guess I made a big deal out of those glasses back then and she remembered.  I think there are a few downstairs somewhere still.

Cubby, you must have lots of room, buying six of those chairs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2011)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

:ciao: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2011)

:ciao:   Im Home and hitting on the 805

:bong:


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 10, 2011)

I just bought this bad boy and am keeping it clean till my first grow is harvested.  That way I can experience the taste to it's fullest!  Here is my grow journal.  Stop on by and tell me what you think! http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56283


----------



## MosesPMG (May 10, 2011)

I really like that 8 ball mate :aok: if you wanna join the club just ask


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

:ciao:  Good Morning

:bong::bong:


2 fir tueday


----------



## MosesPMG (May 10, 2011)

K pasa 4u2?!? :48: Just got back from the grocery store, good breakfast and now time for a good :bongin: Supposed to get to 91 here today, glad I have a POOL :hubba:


----------



## the chef (May 10, 2011)

Wut up BHC! BIU cause you want to!


----------



## jesuse (May 10, 2011)

am i in da club?? ///peace [j]


----------



## the chef (May 10, 2011)

.....yuuuuuuup ur in!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> View attachment 168132
> am i in da club?? ///peace [j]


 

Nope:doh: 


forgot the #...and most important..but lets see if ya can fallow post #1?

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

:ciao: BHC  Im home but just for a few :bong:  and run get Daughter #2 from Drive class:doh:..Ill check in later as I have some questions on My "ice Bong"


temp today was 63f  :yay:

happy smokeing everyone


----------



## jesuse (May 11, 2011)

chef says yuuup n 4u2 says nope//i no understand!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2011)

Your in Jesuse just go to the first page of the BHC and look at the member list find a # noone has and it yours

:welcome: to the BHC :48:


----------



## jesuse (May 11, 2011)

cheers ozzy bruv /// ill have #28 then ya all ok //i hit 20 a day:hubba: every day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> cheers ozzy bruv /// ill have #28 then ya all ok //i hit 20 a day:hubba: every day


 

now your half way there... 

still have to send *Hick *ya most Bug infested Hermie ya had 


oh and place Your BHC# in signature...then we will vote:rofl:



Im have :bong::bong::bong:...Its Humpday...anyone heard from *Duck*? last I know he was gonna start growing again ..and aint heard from him since....Hope ya okay brother

:ciao:  *ozzy*


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (May 12, 2011)

:ciao: Mornin BHC...11:15 am, gonna be a hot & sticky day :holysheep: the 3 H's so:confused2:  BIU and stay cool all.:bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bolt:


----------



## White Owl (May 12, 2011)

:woohoo: 

I got me some new girls! Lowriders? Never tried them?

Pass it around as celebration


:48:


----------



## jesuse (May 13, 2011)

owl iv growin out lowryder2,,,,, and was well pleased way the rsults of the product very nice strain,,,,, my advice 2 you is if you have big enough grow area start in monster pots for monster harvest.///peace[j]


----------



## MosesPMG (May 13, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone :bong: I hope its a good one


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

very nice out today..moved my OD Girls into the sun for some Bathing..now Im going to make lunch...Anyone hear from *Duck*?  Im concerned

take care and be safe


----------



## astrobud (May 14, 2011)

good morn bhc, t storms last night and some more today. sorry 4u i havent talked to duck sense i came back i hope all is ok on that end. are you and uk still a couple or am i mixed up with someone else? have a great day everyone.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2011)

Hey *4u*:ciao: still here but been extremely busy.

The weather is just getting nice and the flooding has subsided for a bit.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2011)

Hey good you see you *duck* hope the flooding didn't get you to bad.

BIU BHCers and enjoy your weekend :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::ccc::ccc:

Hey Hick :48::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 14, 2011)

:yay:  *duck *is back...hope you didnt get too flooded my friend

*astrobud*...so glad to see you back in the club house as well...UKGirl and I are no more...we still talked for a while after...but I aint heard from her in a while now..LAst I heard she is doing well...HAve a Great DAy my friend..

Gots me a New Girl...one that wont lie..cheat..or be hurtfull...her name is marijuana..:giggle:


----------



## astrobud (May 16, 2011)

good morn all, sunny today, 80. your right 4u thats the one girl thats always there for you. have a great day everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2011)

Happy Monday

:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

Damn... Tuesday already.... :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2011)

two for tuesday
:bong::bong:


okay friends  I have the "ice Bong" aboiut to finish..I will up some pics by weekend:aok:


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

Ah well... only just over 6 `n` a half hours to go to hump day...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2011)

Badger said:
			
		

> Ah well... only just over 6 `n` a half hours to go to hump day...


 

I am in my Humpnight...:giggle:  work 4..10hr days..makes for some nice weekends .  Happy smokeing

:bong:


----------



## Badger (May 18, 2011)

Here we go... 06.35 a.m. Wednesday morning & the birds are singing...!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2011)

:ciao:

:bong:

okay  here we go I have the "ice Bong" almost ready for smokein..gonna be a nice day here 65F  and have some plants to put in the ground..Hope everyone has a great Day

*Badger*...You need to become a member...go to the first post and fallow the dirrections in first few posts:aok:


----------



## Badger (May 18, 2011)

How the hell does one post pictures?


----------



## Badger (May 18, 2011)

Howza bout that then...???


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2011)

*4u*---looking forward to the update on the ice bong---green mojo to you out in the yard today---weather is not in my favor here---seems you all pushed that rain down here---nice to hear sun is following

had these plants moved outside that were well into flower a few weeks back---neighbor dusted them with pine from his chain saw cutting down his tree---the resin on the plants acted like a magnet---:doh:---double wammy now from the rain---i guess they needed to be cleaned off somehow :doh:---so the new strain is Pine Kush---**** is gonna burn like a ******* pine tree---still a small chance for reveg---but likely a donation to the compost 

*badger*---looks like that will work---look at the first page and choose a number that is not already taken---pm the duck and you are in---welcome aboard---

everyone have a great day---don't sweat the small stuff---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Badger (May 19, 2011)

*Greetings... I would like #69 please.
Thankya very muchly for letting me in your cool group.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2011)

:rofl:  not so fast *Badger*....:hitchair:

nOob grower #69


please go to first post and find a number that noone has all ready...I sugest to folks to do as _*PcDuck *_did and use the post# your pic is in..make that your BHC# :aok:..just my thaughts..though clouded with :bong1: resadue

:stoned:


----------



## Badger (May 20, 2011)

*Duuuuude.... my head... man this is hard work....*


----------



## Badger (May 20, 2011)

*Man...... rooowlz everywhere ya go these days... 

Owe kayzee.....  numero ten, 10, my birthday,  No-one seems to have that one....  canna have that then please mister, canna, canna...??? *:yeahthat: :yay: :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

:yay: 


Welcome to the Club my friend..dont ya just Hate rules

Happy smokeing:bong: and Pass:bong1:



okay Gang...I have the Ice Bong allmost complte..Im gonna add the stem and Bowl today...I sealed the two bowls togather and added the Mouth piece...way cool


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

waffles or boritos anyone:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2011)

That is quite a project you go going there. It is very cool. Is this still the first one? Can't wait to hear about it.
GL  and sure, i will have a burrito.


----------



## cubby (May 20, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I was checkin' out the ice bong then all of a sudden my mind said ...."OOOOOOO Waaaaffles"   That's just the way (or why) I roll!!!
BIU BHC:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 20, 2011)

burrito for me too please---the ice bong looks like a winner---also looks like you got a second calling as an ice sculptor---:rofl:---i would love to hit on that---nice work---good fun

:ciao:---rosebud

everyone have a great weekend---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2011)

:bongin: :ciao: Orange!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is quite a project you go going there. It is very cool. Is this still the first one? Can't wait to hear about it.
> GL and sure, i will have a burrito.


 

Oh yes it is *RoseBud*  but so much fun...It took a few trys to get the Mouth piece...I tried other bottles  But the ridges in them made it hard to get out....I also tried some 4 inch PVC  and 3/4 in PVC...but was Hard to get out again....I seen this  Real nice looking Gal drinking that water  and said...Yep  thats the one for me...The water bottle that is  cause she had some Dude with her:doh:...anyway..I used some 1/2 inch copper pipe...then with my Torch  heat the copper pipe up  and Slides right out...This Bong is gonna go places..:giggle:   Gonna find me a cooler so can take on Party Barge...Maybe even change the color of the Mouth piece for decoration..Tried many times to make the ice clear but couldnt...okay off to see the Dr..:ignore: ....take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 21, 2011)

good morning BHC  :bong:


rainy here today..looks like a Stay in Day
:bong:

take care and be safe


----------



## Badger (May 21, 2011)

*Good evening Bro... been a nice sunny day here... *


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2011)

Nice ice bong *4u* :aok:

Waffles sound great, I think the syrup would help.

Back to rain again, 2nd wettest Spring on record here

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## heal4real (May 23, 2011)

hey there TOA I forgot to show my bong and request a number..

is #316 taken?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2011)

hello *heal4real*....lets see your Bong   Ill have a look see on the # request..Heres my newest Bong..  Had a few holes to patch..But works like a Charm

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ray jay (May 23, 2011)

I'll be by Friday, What are we going to be smoking out of the Ice Bong?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2011)

*icebong*---supposedly---you can get the ice transparent  by using a propane torch and scorching it---:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2011)

ray jay said:
			
		

> I'll be by Friday, What are we going to be smoking out of the Ice Bong?


 

Your Pink Lemonade


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2011)

:bong: 4u---brother---pk topped w/ pk bubble


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:I feel better now

yall Stay Safe and :48::48::48: the night away:ciao:eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2011)

2 for Tuesday :bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (May 24, 2011)

:ciao:   Morning all,
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:  4 for the heck of it.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2011)

I like that *cubby *is doubling down

:bong::bong:

Have a Dank Filled Day

:ciao:  *Duck*


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

Just another rain filled day here

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

Its an overcast day here in Seattle...gonna go back to bed now...

BIU

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2011)

just rolling in---getting a little edgy w/out my meds---don't like leaving the compound much---nice to be back---start out with some morrocan hash and then some pk bubble---:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

:ciao:  hiting on the 445

:bong:


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 26, 2011)

Mornin' BHC! Its Early here, not quite 2:30am. I can't sleep so...
:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 26, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning all,
   Looks like a nice day in store. Having a coffee and burning a bowl. Hope ya' all have a good day. Hey *Duck*, is it drying out over your way yet?
Let's enjoy some of this :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  and see what the day turns into.
BIU BHC.


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2011)

Hey cubby :ciao:

The only thing dry here is my feathers  2nd wettest Spring on record.

Coffee and a bong here.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

Good morning Gang...:bong:

*G2P*..Hope ya get some sleep girl


*duck*....all that rain shouldnt bother My fine feathered friend...but try and dry out if ya can..

*cubby*...back at ya bro:bong1:


take care and be safe everyone


----------



## orangesunshine (May 26, 2011)

morning---you all can warm up and dry off round here---sunny 70's---help yourself to the morrocan hash on the counter---good stuff:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Guess what?

Raining here again

But today should be the last of it for 3 days:woohoo:
*
Everyone* have a fun and safe holiday weekend

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2011)

hi rosebud

duck---the door is open if you want to come in out of the rain---sunshine is on its way


:bong: :bong:---help yourself---door is open


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2011)

We had some wild storms Tues.  I had to grab the kids and crowd into the bathtub when the tornado sirens went off that night.  Scary stuff!!!  Glad you're getting ready to dry out Ducky.

Just wanted to pop in and say high.  Schools out next week and my wake n bakes will be no longer.  I'll survive...lmao.

Have great holiday weekends everyone and keep safe.  Don't forget the sunscreen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2011)

:ciao:  *smokemom*...good to see you and glad ya safe from That storm...as for school getting out...ya know they Have these things called summer camp

*Duck*..hope things dry up a bit in those three days

BIU...:bong:


----------



## painterdude (May 29, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> We had some wild storms Tues.  I had to grab the kids and crowd into the bathtub when the tornado sirens went off that night.  Scary stuff!!!  Glad you're getting ready to dry out Ducky.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say high.  Schools out next week and my wake n bakes will be no longer.  I'll survive...lmao.
> 
> Have great holiday weekends everyone and keep safe.  Don't forget the sunscreen.



......glad to read your voice and am also happy that you and the 'rug rats' are safe and sound......4u2 gave good advice about 'summer camp'.....just as long as they don't spoil it with religious teachings.....nothing spoils a summer like memorizing the bible.....been watching Texas's weather.....seems like it's hot down there in Cowboy country.....been cold here and we still are burning wood to warm up the house


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

Oh ya, camps for sure.  Scout camps mostly..one kid wants wrestling camp...my daughter wants band camp but I dunno after seeing those American Pie movies, ha ha.  Nothing religious here, we're all destined for hell...sounds like I'll be in good company.  

What kind of flooring do y'all have in your house?

Random I know, lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

:ciao:


:bong:


*painterdude*...sending some my best Egg sandwhich Gas...Winds a blowing South


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

> What kind of flooring do y'all have in your house?



Kitchen and Bathroom has tile..everywhere else is carpet...What color is your Bedroom?..Mine is Light green


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

My post vanished into cyberspace, damn!!

Thanks guys.  Luckily no damage in my city.  Other parts didn't fare so well.  No lives lost thank goodness, but lots of property damage in and around the DFW area.

Camps for the rugrats for sure.  Mostly of the scout variety.  Toss a wrestling camp in there, and one kid wants band camp.  Dunno about that one after seeing those American Pie movies, lmfao.  No god stuff...lmfao.

I'm craving BBQ.  Too lazy to get to the store or cook.  May just have to go pick up some pulled pork from the local smoke house.  Wonder if I have enough change in my couch cushins....  

What kind of flooring do y'all have in your house?  And if you could have something different what would ya get????


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

holy crappoli, it did go thru.

i need another smoke.

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2011)

We have laminate a really beautiful one and a sucky one. Carpet only in one room.

Smokin mom, i laughed at your girls being on high beam all the time.
we had pulled pork sans last night. nummers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

Jr and I are tearing up this Pizza

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

At home enjoying the holiday.

Be leaving for the family cookout later.

Plus it is not suppose to rain. That is a change.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

:ciao:  *Duck*...enjoy your cookout and Glad ya have a dry spell...Stay Stoned brother

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## Badger (May 30, 2011)

Damn.... this typing is hard.... 


.....shoot, now I have forgot *** I was gonna say.... :doh: :bong: 


Huh...???


----------



## TicTac (May 31, 2011)

18 minutes early, but who wants to do a binger with me? I got my bong out and some bubblegum I got today from a friend... what's up?!?


----------



## TicTac (May 31, 2011)

Pack 'em if ya got 'em.

Happy 4:20 UrBuddy... 

I started a bit early, but that's cool...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2011)

:ciao:    :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:woohoo: We made it a day without rain, it will return later today

Thanks 4u...I am trying.

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## Erbal (May 31, 2011)

My nice little rasta bong. Figured I would show you what I have been up to lately.

Is # 4.20 still open? I would like to snag that.

-Erb


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 31, 2011)

*BIU* to the BHC
 :bong: :bong:


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 31, 2011)

*BIU* to the BHC
 :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2011)

:ciao: *Duck*:48: we finally get ting done with the rain.  Global warming my _________ more like global raining. We forgot a spring this yr. 91* right now with 1000% humidity. 


*Erbal* I didn't see that anyone had the number_*4.20*_. The Brother's Grunt number is _*420*_ so it's your number I guess :bong: your way

Hey BHCers hope yall survived the weekend Here afew ready and waiting for yall. :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2011)

Heeeey Booongers! Been a minute huh! Been real busy with work and grows and stuff! Hope you all had a great holiday and BIU!!!!!!!!


----------



## painterdude (May 31, 2011)

......it rained ALL DAY on our BBQ but good times were had except for the doggie who got locked in the car because he doesn't play very nice with other dogs


----------



## Erbal (May 31, 2011)

*Erbal* I didn't see that anyone had the number_*4.20*_. The Brother's Grunt number is _*420*_ so it's your number I guess :bong: your way
[/quote]

i don't want to be stepping on toes or anything. I could just as easily go with *423* or something.

People talk about 420 is awesome cause we get to light up, but personally, I think 423 feels a bit better... 

Anyways, take a hit and pass :bong: along.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

:ciao: *Erbal*...Thanks :bong:

and Pass :bong1: to the next member


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks 4u :bong::bong: I need those and will set up around for the next BHC'ers :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2011)

You are so polite Ozzy. Thank you. I needed that.


----------



## heal4real (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't see my number so I thought I would re submit to the club as I may not have done things properly as a stoner.. He he he:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You are so polite Ozzy. Thank you. I needed that.


 

WHAt?  you Bong Hoging again *RoseBud*..thaught *chef* and I had this discusion..or was it concusion 


:ciao:  *heal4Real*...Place that Number in your signature  and Share this :bong1: of Purple Frosting Bubble Hash..yum yum..:bong:  and pass :bong1: to *heal4 *


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Bright and sunny and no rain Everything is greening up nicely, especially the grass been doing a lot of mowing.

Came in to get some scrapings in able to do a :bong: 
Been out of the circuit so long, its tough to find good smoke and my OD has a long way to go :laugh: Oh well smoke it if ya got it

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jun 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> WHAt? you Bong Hoging again *RoseBud*..thaught *chef* and I had this discusion..or was it concusion
> 
> 
> :ciao:


 
.....can't remeber........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2011)

Gone fishing   :ciao:

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## Erbal (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks 4u, hope you guys are all enjoying your weekend.

:bong1: is packed and ready to go.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

:ciao: to all---got some weather round these parts---looks like rain and wind---:bong: 

hi *Rosebud*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC  :bong:

Going kareoke  make *** of meself


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

We hit 97.6* here yesterday, sort of early for us but it is better then rain

How was the karaoke *4u*?  What did ya sing?


----------



## cubby (Jun 5, 2011)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC, 
   Hope everyones enjoying thier weekend, or what's left of it. Congrats on the weather *Duck*, it's taken long enough has'nt it? 
   Enjoying a nice stretch of weather around here as well. It's been in the 80's and 90's for a week and looks to continue for a few more days.  I got my veggie garden in finally, and have been filling up every garden pot I can find with annuals for the deck, I've always wanted a deck full of color (and Autos) so this year looks to be it. 
*4U*, how'd that Kareoke go? Hope you did'nt sing the National anthem, that gets everyone in trouble.   
   Well ya'all have a good day and stay safe.
Let's BIU BHC Help yourselves to these nugs while I finnish breakfast.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2011)

:ciao:  friends..I sang...I GOT BIG BALLS  BY AC/DC:rofl:

weekends over and it was a nice one...Sure hope everyone has a Nice week..take care and be safe


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

How do I become a part of this club?  I have a bong and hit it when I can.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  friends..I sang...I GOT BIG BALLS  BY AC/DC:rofl:
> 
> weekends over and it was a nice one...Sure hope everyone has a Nice week..take care and be safe


I wish I coulda been there smoke.  I f'n love that song!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2011)

:ciao:  *thomas*...go to the first page and look at all the members numbers and choose one that aint taken...place that in your signature and Send PM too *pcduck*...and then the most important is that you have to send your most bug infested Hermied  plant to *Hick*:aok:  glad to see ya:bong:  


next:bong1:


----------



## Erbal (Jun 6, 2011)

Under your control panel there is an option to view groups, there is a nifty group requester thingy there.

:bong:

Hope you all are enjoying your Monday, here is some Pink Panther for you guys :bong1:


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate it.:48:


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *thomas*...go to the first page and look at all the members numbers and choose one that aint taken...place that in your signature and Send PM too *pcduck*...and then the most important is that you have to send your most bug infested Hermied  plant to *Hick*:aok:  glad to see ya:bong:
> 
> 
> next:bong1:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2011)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuzpKOpMjeE&playnext=1&list=PLB2069FDC9107F184


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 6, 2011)

:bongin: jus thought i'd drop in , i've seriously missed this place  unfortunately , my bong has been pretty empty lately. waiting waiting waiting... Load one for me yall !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuzpKOpMjeE&playnext=1&list=PLB2069FDC9107F184


 


:rofl:


:ciao:   *Hick*...nice of ya stop by the club house...please remember place all loose change on plate on way out


welcome back *tn_stoner*....untill ya :bong1: gets filled lets share Mine:bong:...here some freshly packed Frosting  :bong1:



*BIU  everyone..its a Wonderfull Day here in Seattle*

*:bong:*



:ciao: *RoseBud   *I see ya down there


----------



## Badger (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey... watz new ya`ll?  

 :watchplant: My *crop* is nearly ready. :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2011)

Good morning BONG HOGS! How are the peeps today?

*4U*:heart: :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2011)

you know what tuesdays are

:bong::bong:

*Badger *is gonna load us all up soon


:ciao:  *RoseBud*...Have a wonderfull day


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2011)

i am getting a mammogram, how wonderful do you think it will be???? lol I hope your day is sunny in Seattle.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

*4u* I would have thought you would have sung that song "I woke up this morning and smoked me a joint, then I smoked me another joint" or it goes something like that. Can't really remember.

*Rosebud* I understand 4u is good at giving that test.  

:welcome: *thomas11111* to the BHC  

:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2011)

mornin BHC

finally got some weather here to enjoy---sunny 70's

nice to see you high and dry *Duck*

best wishes on your test *Rosebud*


:ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 8, 2011)

yall sign me up and get me joined..... or what ever it is yall do on your end....... this is for certain a club which I'm expertly qualified to join...... got to go dirty my bong back up cause today is special.:woohoo: 





00-13 please


----------



## Erbal (Jun 10, 2011)

The week is almost over!!! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Good FRIDAY morning BONG HOGS
I hope ya'll have a great weekend full of incredible bong hits.

PDuck, 4U didn't offer to do that test. What's up with that?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2011)

*Rosebud* 4u must have missed that post


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2011)

:ciao: BHC 

*Hi Rosebud* i am the physician on call in 4u's absence and am sorry to keep you waiting :hubba:---lose the shirt baby---:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for the good LAUGH!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That was perfect timing, i just found a orange thrip in my grow.  Did you know they were orange, Orange?


----------



## Erbal (Jun 10, 2011)

I have never seen orange thrips but I hear they do get orange.

Here Rosebud, sounds like you need a :bong1: to help tackle your new problem


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Erbal, that is  exactly what I need. Train wreck here i come.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Rosebud* 4u must have missed that post


 


Oh no i didnt....Was just cleaning up the exam room...*RoseBud*...Hope the test came back in your favor..Anytime ya need another exam  be sure come on down:hubba: ...I have soft hands 


BIU everyone..it gonna be a wonderfull day:bong:

*Grower13*...Welcome to the club....Be sure get that :bong1:  good and Dirty


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks *4U* I got the tests results and I am fine. so thanks for the good wishes guys. I love it here.


----------



## the chef (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to hear Rosie...Smoke ur a puuuuuuurvert!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey CHEFFY,
 how goes it?

I am not cooking tonight are you?


----------



## the chef (Jun 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey CHEFFY,
> how goes it?
> 
> I am not cooking tonight are you?


 
it goes good rosie! Yup pork chops!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2011)

:ciao:  Gang

:bong:

My new girl is makeing me some Ribs...:heart:

Have a great Night everyone...leaveing some Purple frosting on the table..help yerselfs


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

Spill! you have a new girl???? Awesome.


----------



## the chef (Jun 12, 2011)

No kiddin you have a new chica!!!! Spill brother! Hey Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Cheffy, how was the weekend? Pork chops turn out?


----------



## the chef (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup they was good! Hows it wit you sista!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 13, 2011)

MPers,

I wanna buy a bong :hubba:. Have seen this one on youtube ( search for hashberry review from nugporn and it is the one on the right ) that i really fancy. But have tried to find him online and nothing! nada!

Can u guys help out ?


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the membership...... one of the only clubs I've joined that didn't cost me...... catch yall later on...... time to medicate again.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> MPers,
> 
> I wanna buy a bong :hubba:. Have seen this one on youtube ( search for hashberry review from nugporn and it is the one on the right ) that i really fancy. But have tried to find him online and nothing! nada!
> 
> Can u guys help out ?



That is a cool bong. I will look in my travels. The hashberry sounds great too. I have a friend growing that now and i believe he owes me a little, will be fun to taste.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Rose for the help 
Will put some beans of Hashberry ( Mandala ) germinating in September  :hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> MPers,
> 
> I wanna buy a bong :hubba:. Have seen this one on youtube ( search for hashberry review from nugporn and it is the one on the right ) that i really fancy. But have tried to find him online and nothing! nada!
> 
> Can u guys help out ?


 

did you try their website? nugporn.com


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep the site doesn't open.
Congrats for the harvest BTW


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 13, 2011)

late as usual :bong2: I'm dustin' off my bong and loadin' one up for the east coast :bongin: Glad to finally have some GREEN, especially since it's my crop  ANyways, BIU folks :bong: And thanks 2 everyone who's helped make it possible from the forums...time to spark


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2011)

A quick hello...hope everyones doing well.

Dallas is happy.  :woohoo: 

Been hot here tho...

Dang, I'm craving ribs now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> No kiddin you have a new chica!!!! Spill brother! Hey Rosie!


 

Hello friends and Happy smokeing from Seattle:48:


well All I wanna say now about me girl is we been Hanging for sometime...And we mesh well...She doesnt Grow  But likes to smoke me stash...:hubba: ...Last time I shared A relationship on here it didnt turn out well in the end...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46892



*UKGirl420*....You will allways be in my :heart:  take care and be safe girl


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2011)

say no more. Just enjoy your friend.. And BONG It up.


----------



## the chef (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh krap on that! I's she trustworhty, blonde, ......blind :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thanks Chef, i needed that laugh!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*SmokinMom* if Dallas is happy that must mean that we are happy up North too. :woohoo: Dallas.

*Rosebud* glad to hear the test came back good even without 4u and chefs help

Been busy doing some work unfortunately this means someone is losing the roof over their head. I do not like this part of my job.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

*pduck*, i don't understand what your job is? I am sorry you are doing something you don't like.  Thank you for the good thoughts.
Lets BIU!


----------



## painterdude (Jun 15, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello friends and Happy smokeing from Seattle:48:
> 
> 
> well All I wanna say now about me girl is we been Hanging for sometime...And we mesh well...She doesnt Grow  But likes to smoke me stash...:hubba: ...Last time I shared A relationship on here it didnt turn out well in the end...
> ...



.....am curious about her little ones....UK Junior the boxer and her little girl the artist.....I hope everything is OK at home.....and UK Girl's Ex has stopped being an idiot

......hey 4u2....am gonna send up some of my favorite smells for your new friend.....a Ground Beef Burritto with rice and beans and some sour cream and salsa and two Niegro Modelo's frow the Mexican breweries.....should give her some ideas for future BBQ's of her famous spare ribs.....does she do German food?  Brats are always good with potato salad and cole slaw or maybe she could try some Chicken breast Snitzel which the wifey has been experimenting with lately......very yummy......and does she bake bread?  Nothing better than a slice of toasted fresh bread covered in friggin butter....and coffee with Chocolate Ice Cream instead of milk....and after digestion and if the wind is right it all will slowly float up to Seattle....see ya my friend and hope to meet the new 'girl' some day......Pdude


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 16, 2011)

what up BHC long time,been busy with bike weeks and gigs,havent been on here for awhile ,hope everyone is good.......peace and BIU....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2011)

HEY MR. you have been missed. you been jamming and having fun? hope so.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

hey BHC---*4:45*---sorry i am late---lost track of the time---the cheese is on the counter in the kitchen---help yourself


:ciao:   *Rosebud*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 16, 2011)

:confused2: How'd you find the kitchen counter I never get pass the bar loaded with bongs:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: bong bar


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey Rosie long time,been real busy,my band has been going through some changes with new members,been playing out constantly....still growing,got some cali hash,armegedan and a freebee called Diavlo going right now,getting ready to chop down another freebe called sugar black rose,it is in the 4th week of flowering and lookin pretty dank and stanky....good to see some of the same peeps on here still......BIU....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2011)

*Rosebud*, I dabble in real estate. I just do not like being mean I am a softie for a sob story

Now back to :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:

BIU


----------



## Doja (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all. would like to show what i use on daily basis and of course join the club. The small one is my baby. Picked her up after my PHX broke and decided to get something sturdier. She is a hurricane and i use her on good days. Now the giant one is the bad day. When i have a bad day i take one big toke from her and it's not so bad after all. Would like to say hi to all the members here so, " Hi! " I would like to be *BHC# 31007*. 
Happy Smoke everyone CHEERS from CALI


----------



## starwarz (Jun 20, 2011)

BIU BHC!!  It's been too long, I've been too busy to even look at the bong, let alone hit it.. But today, today is different..  Got my 73 micron bubble hash loaded and ready, triple perc'n it today 

4u  nice looking ice bong, I'm still trying to make my mold, ran outta time before summer showed up..

MrFist good to hear you're still jammin man, keep it up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

welcome to the club *Doja* 

thanks *Starwarz*..its fun to rip off a ice cold hit

*Mrfist*...Keep Rocking my friend

heading over to *ozzys *to pull up a stool to the :bong1: Bar


----------



## heal4real (Jun 20, 2011)

@Trillions of Atoms 
I thought I was a member but I may have forgotten details.
number #316 please


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2011)

:ciao:  *heal4real*

welcome to the club

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2011)

been hot as hell here, my ac's cranked.  lots of trips to the pool already.

is it hot where y'all are?

what music ya listening to?


----------



## Doja (Jun 21, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> been hot as hell here, my ac's cranked.  lots of trips to the pool already.
> 
> is it hot where y'all are?
> 
> what music ya listening to?



Yes has been very warm past couple days. Plants seem to be loving it. Vegetable garden is finally taking off from all this warm weather. At the moment I'm Listening to Journey Wheel in the sky. Well i can barely type gotta get some shut eye tomorrow is gonna be a new day.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey all...havent had too much time to post anything,yea we still be rockin you will see me pop in from time to time....fixxing up some cali hash rips to get me going,great smoke by the way,got freebe bean and liked the strain sooo much I bought 3 more and got one at about 2weeks,she be lookin good I hope everyone is great ....BIU ....peace


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

:ciao: BHC---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Putting some green on the page.

Quicksilver

Blue Hash

The garden


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking good pc......


----------



## Erbal (Jun 21, 2011)

Just picked some Pink Panther. Stuff is skunkier than a mo fo!

:bong:

You all should try this :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

Good morning BHC

*duck*..very nice garden..so glad ya back in the hunt my friend..im a hit on *Erbals *Pink panther now:bong:

take care and be safe everyone

:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey 4U, i got something for you to try. All you bongers help yourself from the showoff rosebud. Columbian gold.


​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

oh yeah Baby!!!!!   load me up...yum yum

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking sweet Rosebud


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2011)

:ciao:  


Goodnight BHC

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2011)

:ciao: 4u---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2011)

Good Morning :BHC: :ciao:

Looks like it is going to be a really nice day here, for me and the girls

The garden is green and the pool is inviting.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2011)

:ciao:  Morning BHC

hey *duck*..jump in that pool afteer we share this:bong1:

gonna be a little rain here..and My Ladies need a shower

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*....Happy smokeing my friend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm back!!!

The Bar is loaded :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: and the :tokie: bowl is full. So lets BIU and P>A>R>T>Y

Back OP went good and I'll be back to old upto no good self in just a few days :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2011)

> Back OP went good and I'll be back to old upto no good self in just a few days



:clap:

:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong:


BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad to see you back Ozzy! i hope you get all the way better soon. Do what the doc's say.

Good Morning Duck!
Morning Orange!
Where is the Chef?
It is friday, you know what to do!

Hey 4U!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 25, 2011)

Bong It Up

Bong It Up
Thank you your programing is now complete


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 25, 2011)

I knew you'ld be easy to program 4u


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2011)

:bong: :bong:  ----yes master


----------



## heal4real (Jun 26, 2011)

4u2smoke is cool :holysheep: :bong2: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2011)

Careful H4H you'll give 4u a big head and he'll go getting into trouble.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Ozzy :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2011)

:bong:BIU while the sun is high
:bong:BIU while the moon is high
:bong:BIU and join the party in the sky :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2011)

:bong: BIU  While *ozzy *is High


:ciao:  *heal4real*  BIU its a wonderful day


----------



## Erbal (Jun 26, 2011)

:bong: BIU cause *you* are high


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Jun 27, 2011)

Here ya go smoke! Some new toys i got! I even got one to match the hooka i got earlier this year! BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2011)

very nice *chef*...I love Glass

Have a Wonderful week my friend...oh and we got our VIP cards and shirts on Friday at a Hempfest gathering..the T-Shirts are made 100% from Hemp:clap:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


:ciao:  BHC


A little rainy here today but we could use some....Gardens looking nice


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2011)

Dang woodchucks dug a hole under my OD 

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2011)

Duck if it didn't kill the plant just get some stainless steel wool to stuff in the whole. They wont chew on it for long.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2011)

Dam wood chucks..stop chucking *Duck *weed

:bong:


:ciao:  *ozzy*  Hows the back today:48:


----------



## the chef (Jun 28, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *chef*...I love Glass
> 
> Have a Wonderful week my friend...oh and we got our VIP cards and shirts on Friday at a Hempfest gathering..the T-Shirts are made 100% from Hemp:clap:
> 
> ...


 
Got mine today! Looking foward to the rally! Have a boning week smoke!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks *Ozzy*, the plants are not dead yet and I will give that steel wool a try.

Thats funny *4u*

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2011)

:bong::bong:


2fir tuesday

:ciao: BHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2011)

*Duck* you have to get the stainless steel wool the regular steel wool will rust away. They make a pot scrubber out of SS that will work The brand name here is Charboy.

Back doing great the op was the best thing I have had in awhile.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok *Ozzy* I will the ss a try

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2011)

:ciao:  *ozzy*


Glad to hear the Back is doing great...BIU  buddy

*duck*..i think they sell them in the deturgant isle at grocery store..what about the copper kind *ozzy*?

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure about copper but it should work just as well. When you put copper tubing or wire around plants to keep slugs and other bugs away it don't cause a problem so it should work just as well.

:48::48:
:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: freshly load and waiting for yall


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2011)

:ciao: :48:  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning :bong:



take care and be safe


:ciao:  *Hammy*


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

:cool2: :ciao: eace: :watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone.  

Last night I took a redbox movie back and looked down and saw a $20 in the parking lot.  . Made my day!  I'll try not to spend it all in one place, lol.

Just a quick check in to wish everyone a good week.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday weekend.

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 1, 2011)

:yeahthat: ---and don't forget to clean the bong for your guests---:bong: :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 1, 2011)

Good Morning mp friends, 
Happy July 1st, and a 4 day weekend for the 4th of July celebration. 

Be safe and BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2011)

:ciao:  *heal4real*

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## cubby (Jul 1, 2011)

:ciao:  Hope everyone's enjoying thier friday. Way too hot here, 107 !!! Bears don't like heat. :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: 
   Hope you all have a safe and fun Fourth of July weekend. 
Now let's BIU everyone.:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2011)

Morning Bongers :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC



Going Camping yall pass around this :bong1: of Purple frosting..See yall in a few days

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2011)

Have fun 4U!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2011)

:ciao: ---everyone have a great day---stay a safe---happy 3rd-4th of july---:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2011)

Howdy :ciao: BHC

Hope everyone is having a fun holiday

Does anyone know what is going on in MI? My friend got raided the other night without a search warrant and he is a card carrying med grower. Can they do that? Just wondering.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn that blows Duck. I didn't think they could raid a persons house withou a search warrent., but any more the law can do what ever they want it seems like.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah  *duck*...they passed a new law here that allows the po-po to enter and search if they s,ell MJ and feel the peeps inside are disposeing of the weed...that bites for your friend..

we had a great time camping and took some realy nice pix..Ill share them later as I need to get ready for the Work week :cry:

BIU 
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like they pass the law but then take your freedoms and right to privacy away. Makes one wonder if they should go legit or stay underground.

Work is over rated *4u* More fun looking a pics

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2011)

oh yeah *Duck*...I agree with work over rated..I can help ya with the pics

heres a few shots from Saturday day of crabing..We had our limits in an hour and half from Start:yay:  My little Gal got her Summer hair cut and was loveing the Day on the water...We found yet another water fall and took some snaps of me oldest Daughter and her Boyfriend who is viviting from Ohio..who Swears the best way for me to grow weed is in an Ohio corn field:rofl:...he staes that ya plant them when the corn just starts to grow and come back and Harvest a month late rbefor they Corn Harvest:stoned:..anywho sure is fun talking with him on that 

HAve a great Day Everyone


:ciao:  *RoseBud *:bong:


*ozzy*....hows the back this week?  :48:


*cubby*...heres a shot of Our Mountain


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey 4U, i love that baby dog. I love her. Is that mount Shasta? Nice pic's of the kids and the waterfall.
Nice shirt.  Glad you had fun. 

Does she (the dog) always smile like that?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 5, 2011)

mornin' BHC

*duck*---sucks about your friend---seems like these "legal cities" keep changing the rules mid-stream and bust peeps at will---i know many who refuse  to be put on the books as a vendor/member/grower at any dispensary---they keep getting shut down and leo is seizing their records---no bueno

*4u*---hempfest VIP t-shirt is looking good man---so are the crab---so are the water falls---so are the mountains---so is the pup---

bubble is on the kitchen counter next to the :bong:---kinda nice to top off that PK in the jar next to it---help yourselves---i'll be back later

:ciao:*rosebud*---

2fer---:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2011)

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: *Orange* thanks for the PK and the hash. You are generous that way. Have a good week all you bonghogs.

How was hempfest? Anyone?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice crabs *4u*:rofl: Did ya let your hair grow out?

Not sure about growing in corn field, lots of weed killer and ferts.

I hear ya *Orange* been contemplating a move to MI but sure do not want to deal with that hassle, especially if legit. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2011)

:bong:   break


*RoseBud*.....Yes she allways smiles..really cute when she goes pee:giggle:..And Hempfest isnt untill Aug 19,20,21:aok:  and that shirt is made from Hemp..real heavy and believe it or not it breaths..we wore them in the Hot sun and peeps asked if we was not hot..told them I only sweat in it when me girl turns me on:rofl:..and that would be Mt Rainier..Sunday was so nice and clear could have gotten a shot of Mt Baker and Rainier in one shot  but batteries dead:cry:


*duck*...nope Im still Bald..well all most..thats my Girl who I gave  a shirt too...cant wait to get some more at the Fest

*orangesunshine*..:ciao:  thanks for the PK  :bong:

Had to stay home to fix Mazda..I think its the fuel pump and that suker is 154 American Dollars:doh:..at least its real nice out


:ciao:  *ozzy*


TMT..BIU.......


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:  :bong:

The OD that got dug up by the woodchuck has recovered and no new signs of the woodchuck either.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2011)

:ciao: *duck*


:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

:ciao: *4u*

passing da :bong1: your way

:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey good morning guys and gals....

toke on one with me...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> Hey good morning guys and gals....
> 
> toke on one with me...


 

:bong:


and pass :bong1: to the *Duck* flyN by


:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2011)

:bong:

Another great delivery from The Brown Truck. They are about the only ones that can find me.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 7, 2011)

:ciao:BHCers hope your all doing good and getting :stoned:

Setting a few on the :bong1: bar for yall :bong1::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:

:48:eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Laying some green on the page.
This is my Quicksilver and Blue Hash

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey bhc, its Friday.  Time for a quick check in.

Hope yall are doing well.  We've spent a lot of time in the neighborhood pools thus far tryin to stay cool- only 1 prob- the pool water isn't so cool anymore and will only get worse, lmao.

Spark them bongs!  Haha, I nearly put bombs.  Yikes!!!


----------



## painterdude (Jul 8, 2011)

......beware of the yellow water in the shallow part of the pool......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2011)

:ciao:  *painterdude*

Hope you and wifey are doing well...just finished a great weekend of crabbing and will feast on Sunday...Ill be sure send some good smells your way my friend...untill then take care and be safe

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao::bong:

Hey SM :ciao: A warm pool is better then no pool
My pool is hitting the 80's but still better then nothing.

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC



Happy Sunday

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2011)

Happy Sunday Bonger Friends.

It is cool here this morning, and a joint of train wreck and a whole lotta yard work and i am having a great day. Hope you all are too. (oh yea, two iced lattes, i have a machine.)

Some TW for ya'll's bong on the counter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like you had a great day 4U. What a great day weather wise and tell that baby dogger I love her.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2011)

What nice beach *4u*, plus it appears you are having a great time

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Friends..we had a Great time all around

heres a few more 4u *RoseBud*:ciao:

thats my Daughters Boyfriend so dont go thinking Im that young...No wait..DO


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

2 4 Tuesday :bong::bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 12, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning Bongers:ciao:
> 
> 2 4 Tuesday :bong::bong:



Ditto :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

:yeahthat:

:bong:

:ciao: *Duck*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey *4u* :ciao:

I am gonna to double up a 2 4 Tuesday

BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everybody


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thats my Daughters Boyfriend so dont go thinking Im that young...No wait..DO


 
:confused2: we know that ain't you. He has hair

BIU BIU BIU BIU and after that we'll get down to some serious smoking


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2011)

They heck with the doubling  

I am just gonna BIU till whenever.:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Im in :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well we are getting a break from this intense heat wave today :woohoo:

Now I can get some of the chores done that were just to hot to do earlier.

Grabbing some hump day bongs before starting 

BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

:ciao:  *4u2 *checking in

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

Time for some lunch break :bong1:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

Ham And cheeze here  gonna wash it down with some Bubba Kush :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2011)

It's ice for the :bong1: o'clock and 
 thirty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2011)

:ciao:  

Good Morning BHC

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning Bongers :bong:

Great avi *Ozzy* :rofl:

*4u* Day 46 for my BK. It will not be long and I will be able to join ya

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks *Duck * thought it fit


Up to my old tricks again.

I'm doing my rehab on my back and the other day went to lunch with one of the physical therapist, that has been hinting she wanted to get a buzz, we burned a joint and returned to PT and I looked around and she was gone. I asked another girl I know there where she went. She said "ol' she got to high at lunch and had to go home" and started laughing. So I had to figure out a way to mess with her. And here it is. I called a buddy at the radio station they play all day and had him to dedicate the song "I'll never smoke weed with Willie again"  to her. I had wore a Willie tee shirt today to.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2011)

on the Bong again.....just cant wait to get on the Bong again...:rofl:

Free willie

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

My bong cracked when I washed it...shoot. so this is my cross of train wreck and columbian gold. I crossed them by putting them both in onejoint. I call it Gold Train. 
IT'S FRIDAY! You know what to do.


​


----------



## painterdude (Jul 15, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *painterdude*
> 
> Hope you and wifey are doing well...just finished a great weekend of crabbing and will feast on Sunday...Ill be sure send some good smells your way my friend...untill then take care and be safe
> 
> :bong:



.....you just made my day.....I just love the smell of a crab going thru someone's intestines and returning to the atmosphere as 'flatus'......but I would like to know what's it's mixed with?  Probably some butter and maybe some brewskis?  We had some spendy crab cakes on the 4th of July as an appetizer along with some delicious calamari and some crappy wine from Napa Valley ($30 bucks wasted)

....the best I can do is send up a grilled cheese accompanied by some V8 juice.....should be there by the 16th if the wind is right....

....hope you and the family are doing great this summer....sending a manly hug and manly European kisses on both cheeks.....Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My bong cracked when I washed it...shoot. so this is my cross of train wreck and columbian gold. I crossed them by putting them both in onejoint. I call it Gold Train.
> IT'S FRIDAY! You know what to do.
> 
> View attachment 172493​



 :holysheep: Bummer 

I like your cross

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 16, 2011)

what up BHC sat morning and Im packin up some cali hash for a quick buzz, got to do some sanding on a vehicle,trying to get ready to paint.....have a great weekend my friends....peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2011)

:ciao:  *meetmrfist2*


Happy sanding...I know I enjoyed restoreing the VW Bug I did....what color ya useing?


*Rosebud*..I like that cross too

:bong:

*Duck*..Im still banging that Bubba Kush my friend..very nice


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2011)

:ciao: *4u*

I will be back banging it real soon
Along with some Blue Hash and QuickSilver

First ID organic, getting close
To hot for my DWC 

But in the mean time I'm hitting on some Lemon/G

BIU:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 16, 2011)

thats a good one, ozzy!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2011)

Ozzy, ya got your PT so stoned she had to go home? You must grow some great stuff. I am sure you made her day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosebud most the ppl around me have know idea what good smoke is. Ppl around here send the good buds they grow out of state for the big dollars. And the one of us that grow the true meds quality buds don't get off them to often. I had my daytime smoke withh me if it would have been my bedtime buds, she would have been asleep at work for sure. The good thing was she asked me out tonight, so the monsters plan has worked(insert evil laughter here):evil:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 17, 2011)

:ciao: Morning all,
   Just checkin' in too see how everyones doing. 
   We're having some incredible weather this weekend. Today's supposed to be 110 with 70% humidity. I have no idea what the heat index will be other than Africa Hot!!!:rant: 
   I live in Minnesota not Mississippi, we're not supposed to have this weather. It's 9am and the house windows are already covered in condensation(sp).:huh: 
   Well Iguess it's a good reason NOT to do any yard work. I'll just stay inside with the central air and do a bit of BONGIN'. Today will be a day filled with Marijuana and Margaritas, stop on by if you get a chance.:banana:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

The Sunday morning BIU session has been extended til midnight. Please help us in the fight against being sober.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC  

:bong:


*ozzy*...congrats on the new DAte...Hope yall have fun...

*cubby*...so Nice to see you..Thats some serious heat waver going on there...Have ya any plants out there?...and if so How they doing?

*Duck*...How ya likeing the organics?  

*Fa$t $$$*...nice to see you too my friend...Say hello to wifey please...and ask her to stop by and share this :bong1:


we had a great time yesturday and will share pics later when I upload them..Have a great day everyone

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


:ciao:  *RoseBud*...have ya heard from *chef *lately?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

No *4U* I haven't and have been missing him. 

Chef, come home! Maybe he and 2dog ran off together....kidding.

Glad you had a great time yesterday!

*Cubby*, I guess the only thing you can do is stay inside like ya said and smoke it up.

*ozzy*, Well?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

It was a nice time 4u and Rose, we'll be going out again next week:hubba:  So we'll see where it goes from there. 

Cubby that was why I extended the BIU session to all day just too hot out there.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2011)

Darn jet skiers
Can't do :bong2: in the pool with them out there

*4u* sort of like it but once temps drop I will be back bubbling

BIU :bong:


----------



## Bill C (Jul 17, 2011)

A bong hitters club?  Sweet!  Marijuana Passion seems to be the forum I've been looking for!

It looks like I need to upload a picture of Ol' Betsy, and pick a number.  Is 212 taken yet?  Sorry if I'm not fully clear on the rules, but reading through 851 pages of messages is a little intimidating!

Anyway, Ol' Betsy is 31 years old.  I bought her back in my college days over in Columbus, Ohio at a record shop called Magnolia Thunderpussy (that REALLY was the name of the store...  it was the 70's).  She has a few chips, and I even had to glue her back together once (you can still see the crack on the neck in the picture), but she's been my choice for decades!  She's got a nice little trough for holding stash.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a nice looking bong Bill. You and that bong have lasted more then most marriages. The Pduck will help you with the BHC, till then welcome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill C said:
			
		

> A bong hitters club? Sweet! Marijuana Passion seems to be the forum I've been looking for!
> 
> It looks like I need to upload a picture of Ol' Betsy, and pick a number. Is 212 taken yet? Sorry if I'm not fully clear on the rules, but reading through 851 pages of messages is a little intimidating!
> 
> Anyway, Ol' Betsy is 31 years old. I bought her back in my college days over in Columbus, Ohio at a record shop called Magnolia Thunderpussy (that REALLY was the name of the store... it was the 70's). She has a few chips, and I even had to glue her back together once (you can still see the crack on the neck in the picture), but she's been my choice for decades! She's got a nice little trough for holding stash.


 
*Pussum #212*


because that Bong in dam near older than I am..Ill let ya pick another Number...Please look through the first page or two..you will find the list...another rule is sending ya worst ever grown to *Hick*..:aok:  Hope ya enjoy the club as much as I have...oh,,,,and there was well over 1000 pages ..this is just since the Crash....welcome to the train ride:lama:


TMT...BIU...:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

I :bong:
You :bong:
we:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having another heat wave this week. 
Be a good week to fill ice into the :bong1: and BIU while floating

80f already

BIU :bong:


----------



## Bill C (Jul 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Pussum #212*
> 
> 
> because that Bong in dam near older than I am..Ill let ya pick another Number...Please look through the first page or two..you will find the list...another rule is sending ya worst ever grown to *Hick*..:aok: Hope ya enjoy the club as much as I have...oh,,,,and there was well over 1000 pages ..this is just since the Crash....welcome to the train ride:lama:
> ...


 

I found the list right there on the first page... see what hitting the same bong for 31 years will do to you?  ha!

Well, since I can't get 212 I reckon I can honor my bong's age and request 31.  That doesn't appear to be taken by anyone.

I've seen a couple of references to "The Crash".  It's too bad I didn't discover this place sooner as I'm sure I missed out on all sorts of good info & tidbits.  It seems to be building back up though.

My worst ever grow, eh?  Probably my first indoor grow.  I'm sure I've got some pictures some place, but it may take a day or two to find them.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome *Bill*...Happy  smokeing...cant wait to seee the pics...untill then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

:welcome: Bill now hit these :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: and you in.

Yall have a great week and try to stay cool


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh 4U, you know how to sweat talk a girl. How beautiful. Is puppy sticking her tongue out at me? We are getting a puppy, she is in the oven right now. I have had small dogs and I have had big, and I kinda like big, but I would take her in a minute.
Beautiful pic of your daughter and BF. Nice wild daisy. Thank you!


----------



## heal4real (Jul 18, 2011)

aww


----------



## cubby (Jul 18, 2011)

:ciao: Goooood morning BHC!!!!,
   Hope everyones having a good day. Looks like another hot one here. Weather forecasters are saying 110 with the heat index, so I guess I'll be staying in again today. I'll just keep the bong bubblin' and sip alittle Everclear and iced tea.
   I'm not enjoying this heat and humidity but my yard and garden plants are lovin' it.
*4U* my only outdoor plants right now are some auto ak-47's in 5 gallon buckets and they're doing good. I do have to water them twice a day though. 
   I like your dog but, you should tell him/her...if he don't want his picture taken just say so...no need to stick out his tongue.. Considdering the weather we've been having I'd like to be standing right next to that dog, I'd even stick ot my tongue  


*4U, Duck, Ozzie, RoseBud*, and the rest, enjoy your day and let's keep those bongs bubblin'


*BIU BHC!!!!!*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2011)

That is way too hot Cubby, like you didn't know that. Are the lakes hot when the temp gets that hight?
Everclear and iced tea? I would be in the hospital...LOL. Have a great day!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad day to be at the duck's nest

Storming bad and I got a phone message to call leo

Doing a few, to calm my nerves down :bong:
Already talked to the family and they are fine, clueless as to whats up:confused2:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2011)

Is everything ok?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

What is :cop: wondering *Duck*?  Hope all is well..please let us know asap..

*Rose*....you are most welcome..That was a Great pick  just happen to catch that tounge(sp)...and we counted 24 water falls on our journey...I know there are many more to be found..IMO..water falls are the Most romantic places to be

*cubby*...stay inside and cranck that AC brother..and be carefull lighting that :bong1: with everclear on ya breath..:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2011)

Called them, nothing major I hope. They are coming to visit tomorrow about a traffic citation.

Thats a load off my mind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

they comming to your house to talk about a citation?...never heard of that befor..Hope ya dont have anything growing in house my friend...Sorry but Im still worried...maybe this :bong: will help

:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

I would be heading to meet them some where. I ain't meeting a LEO at my house unless he is there to arrest me. Ain't no cop coming in my house to talk about anything. He can say "I smell marijuana" and that gives him the right to "search and secure" til other officers get there with paper work. These new "home land insecurity laws" suck.


----------



## cubby (Jul 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> they comming to your house to talk about a citation?...never heard of that befor..


 

   Maybe it's a "mobile" home......:banana: 



*Duck, *I realise you know what you're doing but I agree with Ozzy on this, No LEO ,No way ,No time. If it's nothing important I'll come down to thier house and take care of it, there's no reason they need to come on my property. Besides if it was so unimportant why did'nt they just send it by way of the mail?
   Best of luck, maybe you won tickets to the policemans ball....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Leo was here and gone. Measured my vehicles, asked a bunch of questions, said they would get back with me if gonna issue a citation. If they issue a citation they said it would be a minor misdemeanor like a speeding ticket. 

I parked my vehicles 4/10ths of a mile from the house so no chance of them smelling anything.

Thanks for the concern

Now to calm my nerves I am gonna BIU :bong::bong: many times.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2011)

thats a relief *duck*...Ill calm mine now too:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 19, 2011)

.....DUCK.....reading the last two days of posts gave me the 'heebie jeebies'.....sounds like everything is A-OK.....enjoy your smoke my friend

Bill C....I was in Columbus, Ohio in 1969 up until September when they kicked me out of the service....but I wanted to ask a question, 'Did you ever go to the movie theater downtown?  I saw Midnight Cowboy on a mixture of psychedelic drugs with some friends, nobody could drive after the movie and we had to call a friend for help.  Will never forget Enrico 'Ratso' Rizzo played by Dustin Hoffman.  Had some great times in Columbus.  But I'm a 'Badger' and I hate Ohio State.

4u2.....sending up some awful wifey rotten air just for you.....she eats allot of raisins


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats good news Duck but what would the the measurement of you vehickle have to do with a citation?:confused2:


----------



## Bill C (Jul 20, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Bill C....I was in Columbus, Ohio in 1969 up until September when they kicked me out of the service....but I wanted to ask a question, 'Did you ever go to the movie theater downtown? I saw Midnight Cowboy on a mixture of psychedelic drugs with some friends, nobody could drive after the movie and we had to call a friend for help. Will never forget Enrico 'Ratso' Rizzo played by Dustin Hoffman. Had some great times in Columbus. But I'm a 'Badger' and I hate Ohio State.


 
I know I went downtown a few times, but I don't remember any movie theaters.  Way too many bong hits since then!  I remember the theater on High Street at the north end of campus (Magnolia Thunderpussy was on High Street at the south end of campus).  I think they're still playing Rocky Horror Picture Show every Saturday night at midnight.  Let's see...  Newspaper, squirt gun, deck of cards......

We'll be going to Minnesota in a couple of weeks for our annual fishing trip up there, so we'll be going through the heart of Badger Country.  It's a two day drive so we stop in Madison along the way.  I'll be sure to burn a bong in your honor while there!!

Michigan I can understand hating!!  But how can anyone hate The Ohio State?  As mentioned above, it sits on High Street!!!!!  

Ain't Nebraska gonna be surprised when they have some REAL football competition this year?  Go Big Ten!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2011)

:ciao: its Hump Day

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

BIU becuased :stoned: is the only way to face the day

Hey don't forget the toast?:confused2: Anyone ever get the Time Warp to work?

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: Load and waiting now ya'll


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeepers it is hot

and

I am high:bong:


*Ozzy* over-size


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ozzy* normal sized ya'll just undersized

Want to talk hot I just put a starter on the neighbor car and the sweet was running in my eyes so bad I have the first case of red eye I have had in 20 yrs. But that blackberry cobbler wil be good after while


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy smokeing BHC

:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 21, 2011)

.....Hi Bill C.......the theater on High Street was probably the one we went to....I believe there was a gas station near by where we used the phone to call for help.....High Street was the first place I ever watched someone 'shoot up' heroin.....strange times back then.....dirty needles.....Hepatitis C....and Aids was just around the corner

.....oh, hating Michigan is also not a problem

....and what is a 'Buckeye'?

....enjoy your visit to Gopher land and happy fishing......Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

2 for Tuesday :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2011)

:bong::bong:



:ciao:  *Rosebud*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi you bongers. My company just left and I gotta say i am glad. 
*4U*, thank you!!

Lets all BIU!


----------



## heal4real (Jul 26, 2011)

hi everyone, Bubba Kush this morning,,,,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2011)

Its Hump Day  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers :ciao:

Been busy trimming 

Gonna have enough BIU material to last awhile

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2011)

Then throw some on the table you BONG HOG..:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:Once it dries there will be a pile that's eye high:aok:

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2011)

:ciao:  *Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam is the capital of Netherlands
The native name of Netherlands is Nederland
The seat of government is situated in Den Haag/The Hague


its 4:20   :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 28, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the time check *4u* 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers:ciao:

Getting some much needed rain 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy Friday BHC


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 29, 2011)

what up peeps,friday is finally here,time to BIU,got to get back to sanding on my old project truck,tryin to get it ready to paint by sunday....hey Rosey finally had some time to check out the Sugar Black Rose last night.....still not cured totally,alittle hard to burn,but she will be awesome when totally cured,good med buzz,I have a slight case of arthritus and my left hand gets alittle painful durring the last set of the night when gigging,well anyway,... I came home from a show last nite feeling sore throughout my whole body from hand sanding bondo on this truck and yaddy yaddy....well the wife had one twisted up and waiting on me...10 min later I was totally chilled,painfree 90% and stoned to the bone....we harvested at 50/50cloudy amber,later than I usually let them go 80/20.....good tasting good stoning....she will def be a future project again......BIU ....peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

High everyone, TGIF!!

I had a cold for 3 weeks and it turned into a sinus infection.  Fun stuff.  Anyhoo I am beginning to get back to the land of the living.    Just in time for the weekend.  It's 100+ out there so we'll be spending it cooped up inside for the most part.  

Time to break out the cheese or some of this mystery bud that was gifted to me that smells/tastes oddly of licorice and rubber...as strange as that sounds, it's pretty nice.    Decissions, decissions.

Enjoy the weekend everyone, take some extra bong hits for me- mines still broken and I haven't gotten a replacement.  

A special hello going out to my man duck.  Hope you and the poochies are doing well.  *Send us some rain, its despirately needed!  We are also on day 27 of 100+ temps...its so dang dry out there, and folks are dying of heat related illnesses.    2nd worset summer in Texas history. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so rude..I forget to send special shout outs to Mr Bohemeth Ozzman!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

:ciao:  *Havana, Cuba*  it's 4:20  :bong:
Havana is also known as La Habana
Havana is the capital of Cuba


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2011)

Hitting many:bong1: :bong::bong2::bongin::joint: on the :20

HI SM you aint melted into the tub yet?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2011)

:bongin: like it is my job :bong:

Hey :ciao:*SM* BIU


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Still :bongin: Like it is my job :bong::bong:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2011)

:bongin::bongin: This is one job that won't be outsourced


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2011)

Good afternoon folks.

BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunny and 78f here in Seattle

loading up the Ice bong

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Pass that ice bong my way 4u..

Sup peeps, hope y'all are enjoying the weekend.

BIU, I've found a replacement.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

*4u *has that ice bong melted yet? If not I'll take a hit on it 

Lets see that replacement *Sm*

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2011)

2nd hottest July on record here 

:bong::bong::bong::bong:



No wonder I was in the pool all the time


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

:confused2: A *Duck* in water who would of thought that?

*4u* better patent that ice bong they are going to be the next big thing in keeping cool while BIU

*SM *by the time you read this I'll be :stoned: to the bone


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hope everyone had a fun weekend

The pile is eye high and is ready to get you high Help yourself to some Bubba Kush

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

MMmmmmmmmm    Bubba 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2011)

whaat up BHC---it's still 2fer tuesday---help yourselves---you know where its at

:ciao: rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Orange, whats going on? I am loaded at this very moment and enjoying myself immensely. I hope you all are the same.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys and girls...feeling a little down today.

Its like day 30 of 105+ temps, today was 110, with no end in sight.  The news is talking of lots of heat-related illnesses and deaths.    About conserving electricity and borrowing power from other states and Mexico and how some areas of Dallas are without power due to overloads.  Then there was a news story about a family who keeps their thermostat at 68 degrees.  Oh this made me so mad.  

We keep ours at the recommended 78.  Maybe if everyone did the same...or atleast close to that, everyone in the city would have power and there wouldn't be the threats of rolling blackouts and power outtages.  

Rant over.

BIU.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2011)

BIU *SM*  :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning Duck
and anyone who might be here this early.. LoL


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning heal4real:ciao::bolt::bong:

Throwing some more Bubba On the table this morning, help yourselves.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2011)

:hubba:---aaaaaahhhh---thanks duck---:bong:---might want to toss some PK bubble in the mix for those who like a salad---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2011)

tossed salad

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2011)

hey funny guy---what do you know about a tossed salad---thought you were a straight iceburg lettuce guy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry about yesterday's whine about elec.  . Wrong place anyways, lmfao.  Damn heats just zapping me.

Hash sounds good.  I think I'll stick a lil on top of my mystery weed.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 4, 2011)

i own about 14 bongs but my fav is deffly the steamroller i own i will take a pic of it tomorrow for you guys to see im thinking about building a lighter holder onto it so u pass a lighter around with the bong. Btw where do i turn in a member number


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2011)

bigbluntsmoker420 said:
			
		

> i own about 14 bongs but my fav is deffly the steamroller i own i will take a pic of it tomorrow for you guys to see im thinking about building a lighter holder onto it so u pass a lighter around with the bong. Btw where do i turn in a member number


 
just go to first page you will find the member list..chose a # that isnt taken and place it in your signature and a pic of your :bong1:  after that send Hick your most bug infested, over nuted Hermie weed to *Hick...*oh Hell just do the last one and Ill let ya in  untill then

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey funny guy---what do you know about a tossed salad---thought you were a straight iceburg lettuce guy


 

I know if I take some Green Bubba Kush and Add some PK hash I smokeing Salad...But yeahI like iceburg..and on a Hot day like this ..it cools me down just reading"ICE URG":giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU 4 the weekend :woohoo: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2011)

It's bong thirty time to get busy BIU

:bong::bong2::bongin::bong1::tokie::ccc::joint: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


*Duck*...just what are you doing here?


:spit:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2011)

*4u*  Checkin to see how cold the water is. This is a complicated formula that goes by degrees per amount of shrinkage that is attained in one minute of submersion.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Aug 5, 2011)

:bong2: you guys quack me up:joint: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2011)

My Bong thirty turned in to nap forty and now it's wake N bake time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

I :heart: all you 
stoners

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 5, 2011)

may the smoke be with you:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another beautiful day here to BIU like it is my job:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2011)

:ciao:  *Duck*

104f here today...gonna keep my arse in the pool


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey all, how's stuff? I'm just sitting around wrestling my:bong1:  and sipping a little everclear and iced tea. I hope everyone's doing good and avoiding the crazy heat gripping most of the country.
   Help yourselves to some of this :bong: :bong: :bong: and relax.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2011)

:ciao:   *cubby*...so nice to see you

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning *4u* :ciao:

Maybe those temps will drop for ya today, if not it is just another pool day

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2011)

Good morning duck, cubby and 4u!

Where is Chef? i miss him and am getting worried. I think he ran off with 2dog and they lived happily ever after.

i wanted to tell him I am making fried chicken and potato salad. I know he would care. Ha.
Smoke um if you got um and i know most ya'll got um.

Happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2011)

:ciao: all  :bong: :bong: sunday


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2011)

:ciao: Morning All, Hope everyone's having a good day. Getting ready to throw some Texas beef ribs in the smoker, and taking a little bong break. 
*Rosebud*, that fried chicken sounds pretty good, maybe I'll drop by and help with the left overs 
   Gotta' get back to the fire, you all help yourselves to some of this.:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


*Duck*..its overcast this morning ..and will board the plane back to Seattle..SO tonight Ill be in my own Bed..HAd a great time with Boy but cant wait to get back to cooler weather..

*Rosebud*...I heard the *chef *has company and is very busy..I too was worried untill I heard this  he should be on soon as Hempfest is comeing and I know he has VIP pass

*cubby*...Ill take some those Ribs as soon as I finish up *Roses *chicken


take care and be safe everyone

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2011)

Good morning Bongers. 
*4U*. thank you for telling me that about Chef, i was getting worried. Glad you are coming home and getting out of the heat.

The fried chicken was pretty good *Cubby* but we had to share with yellow jackets. That wasn't fun. It was a nice day though, pretty scenery, nice river and the food was good.
It is monday, and you all know what that means. BONG BONG BONG!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

I miss me :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2011)

4u sound like the WB(without bong) are setting in. 

Dagnabit comp on the path to destruction so Ozzy maybe disappearing for awhile til i get back to work. So nobdy worry if I ain't around for awhile. Like Arnold "I'll Be Back"


----------



## the chef (Aug 9, 2011)

Heeeelllllllooooo family! Been a min huh! I'm still alive and kikin! News and more news......Once again family prevails. Gonna miss this years hempfest....it was a choice of going or helping family and getting the wifey's car fixed......can't say no to family and if also if wifey ain't happy.....ain't nobody happy! Rosie...wish i was there for fried chicken! Smoke.....dang brother...gonna shoot for next year ..fingers crossed! Hick....hope ya got the pink shower cap workin! I know the goddess is still working the cfl's...hehehe and king k....got poi? I'm still around alive and kiking..had to take a break due to a butt load of visitors but im back in action!  Gonna be shredding the threads again soon! Thnx for the concern family but ya know the ol cheffy is like luggage.........always there! Missed yall!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Aug 9, 2011)

sheesh, my luggage always gets lost...


----------



## the chef (Aug 9, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> sheesh, my luggage always gets lost...


 
LOL....well it was nicer thqan saying herpies!


----------



## starwarz (Aug 9, 2011)

What's up BHC.. it's been a minute, been too busy to even look at the bong, let alone load some hash up!!

Just got done bubble'n the last indoor, loading it up now and waiting for these outdoor to start so I can spin hash for daze..

Chef, good to see ya back, was wondering what was happening.

BIU BHC!!


----------



## the chef (Aug 10, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> What's up BHC.. it's been a minute, been too busy to even look at the bong, let alone load some hash up!!
> 
> Just got done bubble'n the last indoor, loading it up now and waiting for these outdoor to start so I can spin hash for daze..
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2011)

:ciao: *chef  *good to see you and *Starwarz*...


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2011)

6:23 pm---help yourself to the jars on the counter---:bong: :bong: 



:ciao:---rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Orange. How you doing?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2011)

hangin by a thread rosebud---just kidding---:yay:----doing great---just got back from the city of lost angels---life is good---how you be sweetie


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2011)

If i was any better I'd be twins.  kidding.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2011)

saw your entry in the bpotm---looking good girly---sorry i voted for the pp entry before i saw yours---personal interest---next time i'll look at the pics before i vote---


----------



## the chef (Aug 11, 2011)

Wut yp smoke!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> saw your entry in the bpotm---looking good girly---sorry i voted for the pp entry before i saw yours---personal interest---next time i'll look at the pics before i vote---



Looking at the pic's before you vote, what a great idea orange.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 11, 2011)

next time*rosebud*---:ciao:---3 fer thursday---:bong: :bong: :bong:---help yourselves---but---i gotta tell you---if i were to take 3 bong rips right now---i'd be back in bed---:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy Smokeing BHC

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 13, 2011)

Morn BHC!  Wut upski Smoke, Rosie, Warz!!! Nothing to smoke here till 30 after harvest...those who can...BIU!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef *

here share this:bong1: of hossier Daddy

:bong:


:ciao:  *Rosebud*


----------



## the chef (Aug 13, 2011)

mighty nice of ya Smoke my brother!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

its 8:45 and Im :bong:

Have a Great Night everyone


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2011)

mornin all---thought this might jump start your day---enjoy---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2011)

Raining 

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Ducky! Wish we had rain!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2011)

High of 65f today

But Ill be High of 100% here soon

:bong:

have a great day :bong1: Hogs


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

4U, that sounds like the way to go today. i shall join you.
Bong it up peeps!

Chef, didn't you used to live up here in the great northwest, what are you doing in Texas with no rain and too much heat? Do you like texas, Cheffy?


----------



## cubby (Aug 15, 2011)

:ciao:   Good morning BHC. Hope everyone's doing well. I'm already doing a little bonging and a little BBQin'. I put a couple pork shoulders in the smoker at 6 this morning, gonna' let them go till 6 tonight. Should be some good eats. I gotta' run to the store later and pick up some corn on the cob, and a couple water mellons. I'm gonna pig out on pulled pork and bong rips tonight. :banana: :banana: :banana: 
   You folks take care and keep those bongs bubblin':bong: :bong: :bong: 



BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

What time do you want us there Cubby? Pulled pork...oh my. Sounds great.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 15, 2011)

Mornin yall, just wak n bakn with my 2 ft Pure.....

had to say whatup peeps!


----------



## the chef (Aug 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 4U, that sounds like the way to go today. i shall join you.
> Bong it up peeps!
> 
> Chef, didn't you used to live up here in the great northwest, what are you doing in Texas with no rain and too much heat? Do you like texas, Cheffy?


Yup i did but was born in Texas! Well one could always hope for a hurricain....last one got to scared of the heat!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2011)

The official rain fall amount for me was 6" in 4 hours.
Got wet feet getting to the vehicles.

Good news is the bong and lighter stayed dry:bong:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

Duck, good thing you got webbed feet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2011)

Im down for some BBQ cubby...

*RoseBud*..sometimes The :bong1: is the only thing I know to do

*chef*..Love ya brother..so glad ya back posting

*Duck*..you getting the RAin We suppose to  have..  what a crapy summer


another Monday down

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

Wut up Smoke! BHC whats happenin! Smoke...sometimes ya gotta go back to where it all started..to find yourself again. Dang thats too deep for this morn....did you ever hear the one about the blind skunk that fell in love with a fart......BIU!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2011)

*4u* you can have the rain, we have had plenty the last month.

We are having a beautiful day today thou

Gonna pop down a few :bong1: then get busy.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC
:bong::bong:  fir tuesday

*chef*..how did the skunk fall in :heart:..lol..

*duck*...sure glad the weather is nicer for you..the rest of the week as well as Hemp Weekend is gonna be upper 70s:yay:


have a great day everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello folks, it's two for Tuesday.  Spark em up!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Smom, has the hell heat left you guys yet? I hope so.

Chef, i could have gone all morning without your skunk joke, but I did laugh, so thanks. Im with 4U, it is so good to have you back. Even with really bad jokes. (but funny)

4U:ciao: :heart:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2011)

Well my day is not going good
Threw a rod or something in my 1 ton and had to have it towed
At least I was not 60 miles from home

Fed/Duh X found me after 3 attempts, they were just here a week ago:confused2:
Maybe they should hire Hamster Lewis as VP of Shipping. Brown always finds me

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

Hehehehehe


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry Duck. that is terrible. Glad you weren't far from home.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 16, 2011)

:ciao:  *rosebud, duck, chef, smokinmom, and 4u*---don't you all ever break it up a little by twisting up a fatty---:hubba: :48:


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

Orange! Wut up! I enjoy a spliffy and a vape to mix it up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2011)

Ya must :bong: first *orangesunshine  *then :48:

*Duck*..so sorry to hear of the truck..not supprised of the fedextra crap..*Hampster *should ..I too never have issues with Brown

*chef*/*RoseBud*..Happy smokeing


----------



## painterdude (Aug 17, 2011)

...bummer about the truck DUCKIE

...hey 4u2, no rain down here either

...loved the 'skunk' joke

...wifie got her Convection Oven...it's a commercial jobber with steam injection which she needs for her latest hobby, i.e. baking bread...I'm waiting for more chocolate chip cookiies

...been having allot of tests for my walking like a 9 month old baby...they are ruling out cancer and I will have my third Cat Scan next week and I have had two MRI's.....so it's a wait and see issue right now....my Neurologist is a female who is like the TV's Dr.House....eliminate this....eliminate that....and I have a 5 hour drive to Portland every time I visit her


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow

I was watching a tv/csi type of show on Discovery ID that was using reenactments and I swear that they showed a mj plant while surrounding the house to serve a search warrant in the Seattle area. I was just wondering if that was a slip up on their part or if the meant to have the mj plant in the scene. Just weird I guess to see it there and not them mentioning it.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 18, 2011)

Health mojo to ya p-dude! ..a little paranoid Duckster?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2011)

:bong:


:ciao: *chef*/*duck*/*painterdude*...

have a Blazed day


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2011)

No paranoia here *chef * just a buzzed thought 

Blazing with ya, *4u* all day long 


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate when that happens! Hey Smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2011)

:ciao: *chef*

Im catching up *duck *:bong:

*RoseBud*...let me know if ya can make it to Seattle Hempfest..I have VIP and can have 3 quest join me..Want to go back stage smoke with some Top Dogs in the Movement?  let me know Girl..you and Hubby are welcome to come share the festival..Ill be sure to take lots of pics for you all..

ooops..as me buddy *ozzy *would say

TMT..:bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 18, 2011)

....dam.....


----------



## painterdude (Aug 18, 2011)

....thanks chef and 4u2 for noticing my post

....trying not to be too weird about them looking for the big 'C' but am already wondering what you would do if they told you, 'Pdude, you have approximately 24 weeks left'.......sheeeeeets already

.....probably a better way to go instead of being crushed by a stage in Indiana

.....haven't smoked for awhile because I've got nobody to 'burn' with....but had some great wine from Australia last night....gotta love those Aussies


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Putting a bunch of BK on the table to get this weekend started right.:bong:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2011)

:bong:

thanks *Duck*....Hempfest starts in 4 hrs :yay:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks duck---i'll throw a chunk of pk bubble in there for the salad---:bong: 





:ciao: rosebud, cubby, chef, 4u, and all---green mojo your way


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Bubbles, troubles toil and trouble, if it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble 

Just made bubble hash from my trimmings :stoned:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

:bong:

Missed the :20 so I am practicing for the next :20 

*4u* How is Hempfest? 

Where's *Ozzy*? Long time, no see.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong:

*Duck*..The weather is Awesome and HempFest is Great...The VIP Party lAst night I was so blazed man...was cool the table center piece  was MJ some flowering and some not..cant wait to get back up there today..they had a silent auction for some stuff..I won a glass steam roller that has the 20th aniversary of Hempfest...Got Ed Rosenthal auty in my anivesary Book..woot woot..Im DOing the VIP Again..the hash and eatables alone was worth the $$$..anywho will share some more tomarrow 


HAve a Hemp of a Day Everyone


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like a great party *4u*

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin::bongin: 2 for Tuesdays :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2011)

:bong::bong:


thanks Duck heres a few more...we had Sun all weekend and finnaly got some rain yesturday that the Ladies out back :heart:

one of my Highlites was haveing Vivian share our joint for a few minutes..for those that dont know him..He is the founder of Seattle Hempfest:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool pics 4u, looks like a good time was had by all.   Just curious tho- why cover up your face on one pic and not the other?  Stoner.  

Hope *all* you guys and girls are doing well.  Duck, I miss you, we need a date.  Pdude, scary stuff.  Shoot me a pm and let me know whats up.  

The kiddos started back school yesterday.  Been too tired to enjoy it tho.  I'll get used to the new routine soon enough.  Maybe once I get back into the swing of wake n bakes....I haven't had one yet. 

Still 100+ here.  The heat's really taken it's toll.  Water restrictions now and with schools in sessions they are talking power outtages and rolling blackouts again.  My trees are so wilted.  My fruit-bearing pear tree has limbs snapping under the weight, we won't have many this season.  My dogs are happily chowing down though...lol.  Gotta love Texas summer heat and the drought.

BUT!!!    Football is starting up.  My Sundays will be set.  And we've got a new (to us, ha ha) leather recliner that I've called dibs on.  :woohoo: 

Hit those bongs my friends.  :hubba:


----------



## heal4real (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah 4u2sm0ke why did you cover one face and not the other???

after pondering this subject and looking at the picture I came up with only one answer, "couldn't mess up the pic with the hooters"


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> Yeah 4u2sm0ke why did you cover one face and not the other???
> 
> after pondering this subject and looking at the picture I came up with only one answer, "couldn't mess up the pic with the hooters"



:spit: why didn't I think of that!! :spit:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2011)

Howdy Bongers :ciao: :bong:

*SM* does it ever cool down there? How's them wake-n-bakes going?

*4u* Seems like I remember seeing you before. Were you at a bar at the corner of _ Pine and Tree Line_ at 10:37p.m. on 5/24/78?








:rofl::rofl:

:bong: 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2011)

:rofl:


Thanks BHC...I didnt have my Shades on with the pic of me and Vivian..and of coarse I wasnt gonna let yall miss out on My smiling face..there was around 15 of these girls and I wanted a pic with all them  but only wanted to give up 2 joints...so I chose the prettiest two:giggle:..time to get back to gardening...Right after these:bong::bong:

*duck*...haha  I was like 10 yrs old....:hitchair:....

*SM*....How ya like that shadow pic?..I learned from you when ya went down CAli..those are a few of me possie...

*H4R*..:heart:  how is you girl


take care and be safe everyone


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao: :bong:

*4u* Sure looks like you and your posse had fun 

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Aug 25, 2011)

Dam! Sorry i couldn't make that! Thnx fer the pics smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2011)

:ciao:


Yall better make it next year...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong:

Beautiful day here today, no wind, sun is shining and it is only 65*. 
We do have a heavy dew, luckily I have my OD grow placed where it gets the morning sun right away. Would hate to get budrot.


Putting down a table of Blue Hash for the members:bong:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2011)

:bong:

thanks *Duck*  have ya grown in that spot befor?...Bud Rot sux

Have a Great Friday everyone


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2011)

*4u* Yeah I have been grow in the same spots now for 5 years. Went organic the last 2 years. Gets morning sun and most the time a slight breeze. Never got budrot in these sites, got it one year in my durban poison but that was in different spots.


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Still hotter then hell here ducky and the drought is wreaking hacov on my house.    Thousands of $$$ worth of foundation issues, including slab leaks...fun fun.  Where's my money tree?  

4u, umbra gets the credit for the shadow pic idea...that was pretty damn cool, wasn't it.  

The kids are back in school.  Was a quiet week...still stressful tho- due to what was in my 1st paragraph and a horrible hangover, my worst ever, lol.  Still feeling the effects from mid week..yikes!!!

Spark those bongs people!

Miss ozzman.  Hope he gets that pc fixed soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

> Miss ozzman. Hope he gets that pc fixed soon.




:stoned:





..


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :bong:

*SM* bummer on the foundation hopefully is will start to cool down a bit for ya, it has cooled down here for fall already. Moderation SM moderation.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday everyone...:bong:


my Pink Lemonade is starting to trich up:yay:


take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2011)

BIU *4u* :bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to join





I hope i did that right 

All those glowsticks are one from each of the last three years of Bonnaroo if you ever heard of it Its the most amazing music festival out there 

In other words you should come this year.

Oh ya ma numba hows about #082706


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome To the Best club on the Net...*duck *will help ya with the details But let me be first to welcome you

Here:bong1:...Bubba Kush hash


:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey all you BIU guys and gals, :tokie:  smoke one in rememberance of our National Guard and the many organizations and volunteers who are deploying out to help the victims of Hurricane Irene.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

> smoke one in rememberance of our National Guard




:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:welcome: *Lemon Jack* Throw your BHC number in your sig and BIU. Click group memberships and BIU :bong: If you want you can send some of your worst weed to Hick  BIU :bong:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2011)

> If you want you can send some of your worst weed to Hick BIU



:doh:  oh yeah thats the most inportant part:giggle:   He loves Mites too


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning BHC  just a little pre work bong rip 
:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

:ciao:

2 fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2011)

High everybody!

Looks like N. Texas may break its 100+ snap once and for all this weekend.  It's calling for rain and highs in the lower 90s.  All the weathermen say it shouldn't  get back into the 100 trend for the rest of the summer.   Can we get so lucky?  I certainly hope so, and have everything crossed!!  Though some peeps are hoping to break the old record of the hottest summer ever in Texas.  NO THANKS!!!  

We have the plumbing company coming out this morning to see just how bad the slab leaks are.  I'm sure it's going to be atleast 3k to fix the big one we have.  There's another one in the living room.  Oh get this- we just had all the floors replaced a few months ago after our hot water heater burst.  Will probably need to have them replaced all over again.   

I think I need some bong hits.  Don't y'all agree?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2011)

HI SmokinMom:ciao:

I did 10 :bong1: for ya already...You are late!

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Another great day here low 60's to start then climbing to low 80's by this afternoon. My OD girls are loving it. Just _got connected_ with some new gear that I cannot wait to start Oh and I also picked up a pre-cooler/ash catcher for _the bong_...works real sweet


BIU BHC :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


Kids start school tomarrow:yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2011)

> Kids start school tomarrow



I will :bong1: to that :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

I think fall is in the air..it is in the 50's instead of a low of 70...YES, I shall bong to that.  
SMom, that's a drag, it is hard to spend so much money on something you hate to spend money on. That was poetic, not.
Anyway, here's hoping the 100 degrees are gone for another year for you. I don't know how you coped.

Duck, i don't know of the ash cooler thingy but glad you have it. Have a good day all.

Hey 4u, orange, Chef and welcome to the Lemon.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rose* It is a glass on glass attachment that catches the ash before it enters the bong. Will get a pic up when I return from breakfast.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

Can i go with you to breakfast? I am hungry. I will look forward to the pic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks pc and rose!  I had the dude come out yesterday.  Turns out the 2 leaks are on different lines.  I got 4 different quotes on fixing it 4 different ways.  Tunnel under the house, jackhammer the floor, reroute to the attic, etc...all the options being about a $200-600 difference in total price to repair.  Turns out to reroute the WHOLE hot water system into our attic would only be about $700 more, and would prevent any future foundation leaks, and with the crap clay soil and droughts we get here in Texas, it's a pretty smart thing to do.  Of course it costs yet another 1 k to add the cold lines as well.  But ya know, it gives me piece of mind.  These leaks mark the 2nd & 3rd one in just eight months.   They start thr work next week, and good thing- I now have water coming up thru my carpet in the den.  The hot water only gets turned on "as needed".  I still need that money tree.  Who has 6k they wanna give me?  

Weather-wise, they say we may be seeing the end of the 100+ days after Friday.  Cross your fingers for us!!!  I'll happily take the 90s.  Hey, its a start.  

Bong em up.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like you have to get it done and the water in your den is terrible. You poor lady, peace of mind is worth a lot. i suppose your home owners doesn't help this kind of damage?
good luck sm.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes I am a poor lady, all my money's gone, haha.

Homeowners wont help if we reroute thru the attic.  

It's all good and I'm over the sticker shock and done bitching til my next big disaster strikes, knock wood... Lmfao!!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 1, 2011)

Evening ladies and gents. I have here my binger, Smooth Operator. She's a fine one. Got a G-Spot 18" diffusor stem for it coming in the mail soon and a Black Leaf Ash catcher to keep the ugly smudge outta my beb. She foxy.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2011)

STUNNED ONE.....WOULD BE CURIOUS TO KNOW JUST WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOUR CURRENT DIFFUSER STEM (broken, hope not, total bummer) haven't broken mine yet and it's a cheap-0 hand me down well used jobber ........ A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE UPGRADED HIS......AND......I GOT THE OLDER BROTHER'S HAND-ME-DOWNS.....and I usually burn alone....and grow nasty, burn-your-throat weed that doesn't kill you, not even near pain nor confusion....very embarrassing when given away.......they never, ever come back for another stash....my friends give me great smoke, or so they tell me......no tests yet but due only to the lack of, trusting, knowledgeable, and testable types that I know!!!!!!!!!

I see you are from south jersey so you could have some hurricane stories pray tell?

I came up wit a weird NAME for you re-built BONG....Anthropophagus.....means cannibal's legends and fables......fire....and smolke.....and the earth's products evaporation 

Hey momsie.....way too much sheeeeeeeeet happening at your place......been thru some ourselves but survived......there's always the hight interest rate credit cards?  Hate 'em myself and hate getting new offers.....

4u2.......I can smell your rotten Mexican Food.....god awful smell and should be declared a Toxic Substance.....but that could get you busted, so I've changed my mind.......I need lots and lots of wind generators to move more air away from the property

Hey DUCKIE.....hi from the West Coast.......60 degrees and a cold breeze in the shade

Rosebud......you look like you smell delicious like all women should....I did want to special you out........but......then I would have been partial to all the other 'rosebuds' out there in the boonies where other rosebuds might know lots of other rosebuds who would certainly know more than you could possible imagine......so in closing......I'll just say......you DO look like you SMELL good.....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2011)

I WAS GOING TO WRITE SOMETHING THAT WAS REAL,REAL IMPORTANT BUT I LOST IT AWHILE AGO SO HERE I AM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT BORING STUFF I MIGHT TRY GETTING AWAY WITH......

NAAAAAAA, NOT A GOOD IDEA

I THINK

WE

SHOULD SMOKE A BOWL

AGREE?

it's 4:00 AM on the Pacific Coast one hundred 135 miles northwest of California......twenty minutes early......light 'em up everybody and spread those wonderful hugs around the room.......


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 1, 2011)

Good morning BHC

:bong:

Bongin before work.
Hope everyone else does too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I WAS GOING TO WRITE SOMETHING THAT WAS REAL,REAL IMPORTANT BUT I LOST IT AWHILE AGO SO HERE I AM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT BORING STUFF I MIGHT TRY GETTING AWAY WITH......
> 
> NAAAAAAA, NOT A GOOD IDEA
> 
> ...


 

:ciao:  *Pdude*...

Dont go poking the bear brother..:rofl:...Not without me anyway

BIU  :bong:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 1, 2011)

painter, yeah the current stem did snap...the same day I got it :/. Yes, I know that's an incredibly ominous beginning. It was a sweet stem with diffusors and percs in the bottom but now it just...ends. Anyhow, I'm currently in Pittsburgh so I just missed the hurricane. However, my house's garage had a tree fall on it. Total bummer . Other than that though, the hurricane was a little *****. By the way, Anthropophagus sounds ******* awesome....currently thinking about it.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2011)

...so glad to hear you are safe but without a garage

...look up......an-thro-poph-a-gi......I gave you the Greek Spelling.....sorry....it's so cool nobody will know what it means

....get to know 4u2 and Duck....and Smokin Mom and Rosebud and the Chef and there are many more great peeps here.....and write HICK a personal messare and introduce yourself and tell him you will never be a 'smart arse' and that Tebow is a dumb crybaby 4th string QB


----------



## heal4real (Sep 1, 2011)

Howdy everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 2, 2011)

> and write HICK a personal messare and introduce yourself and tell him you will never be a 'smart arse' and that Tebow is a dumb crybaby 4th string QB



:rofl:


Now were tokin:spit:


:ciao:  *Hick*


*Pdude*....some good ole home bisk and gravey smells coming towards Portland....better tell wifey to get mask on:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

*4u*, are you up early or haven't gone to bed yet? How are you anyway?

*Stunned*, welcome to the bong hitters club, you will need to bong it up now.

Hi *Pdude!*

Where is *Chef,* i made chicken and eggplant parmesean for dinner last night and he would care, i just know it. I don't think i will do that again, it took forever and i think i gained 10 lbs.

BIU Peeps.


----------



## cubby (Sep 2, 2011)

:ciao: Morning all, thought I'd drop by and see what's what. Hope everyone's doing well.
I'm just sittin' 'round sippin' on some coffee and burning alittle breakfast bud.
You peeps take care, I left a few nugs on the snack bar, help yourselves, there's also a fresh pot of coffee, stay awhile.:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Cubby, good to see you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2011)

TGIF, and it's a holiday weekend.  What's everyone up to?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 2, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> TGIF, and it's a holiday weekend. What's everyone up to?


 


NO GOOD:spit:


Enjoy your weekend everyone

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 2, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *4u*, are you up early or haven't gone to bed yet? How are you anyway?
> 
> *Stunned*, welcome to the bong hitters club, you will need to bong it up now.
> 
> ...


oh im here sweety! He y Smoke and family!chix and eggers parms.....yeah i does take awhile!...u generally want to do one or the other...doing both...Wow! Most impressive!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 2, 2011)

Packing up a bong rip as we speak ladies and gents. Beautiful day. And the weekend begins now my friends.


----------



## the chef (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope evereyones having a stellar weekend! Tonight one for the Rosie! Homemade hot wings...simple yet firey!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2011)

:ciao:

going to the club for some Hot wings myself *chef*..cant beat it man..12 wings for 3 American Dollars..I gotsme 6 bux

:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 3, 2011)

..hi rosebud.....and hi Chef.....and hi 4u2.....hey fouryoutwo....I suggest you leave Seattle immediately because there's a cloud of nasty NY Cheese Cake mixed with a Brandy Alexander and ice cream and some macaroni and cheese and scrambled eggs with some veggies and some Vee Eight juice....ought to knock your socks off....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2011)

:rofl:



Say hello to wifey *Pdude *:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2011)

:ciao: BHC 

:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Morning BHC

say *duck  *nice to see ya..Hows the Garden doing?...Sure has been quiet in here..time to BIU

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey *4u*:ciao:

Garden is doing great Just started budding. Need to take some pics, but raining today. 

Made bubble yesterday from a grower that does not save/use the trim Like they say if it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble. Bubble-bubble

Woke up at 6 and made myself a bubble, got the glow going

*BIU BHC *:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

I :heart: Bubble

:bong:

we havent had rain in like 2 weeks now..been in the low 80s and no sign of it letting up fopr another week or so...My Girls are in full bloom...Throw up some Dank people


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is some of my Green


:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey p-dude. Smoke. Rosie Duck thats a awsome garden! Wut up BHC!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 12, 2011)

:bong2:

 Oh no my jars empty 

I wont harvest for another month.  :hairpull:

Guess Im bout to become the LVP of the BHC Dang


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Busy day here. It has finally quit raining:woohoo:

Howdy *chef*:ciao:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


Have a Great Week..

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Good to see you all. It is Monday morning, mr rb, took my car as his is broken, so I guess there is only one thing to do...you know...BIU.

Who's ready for fall? I am. *Duck*, your garden looks awesome. Would be nice to meander through there. Lovely.

*Chef*, what's for dinner? How you doing my friend?

Lemon, sorry bout the empty jars... super drag.

4U..hugs to ya!

Pduck, glad the rain has stopped for now.
BIU people!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2011)

passing it your way---flavor of the day is shreck---supersilverhaze x train wreck---help yourself---:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

What a cute name shreck, is this your own invention Orange?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2011)

:ciao:*rosebud*---no i cannot claim it as my own---friend of a friend type deal to tie me over till the purple peach is done---thinking about tossing a bunch in the crockpot with the potroast as we speak


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

really?? In the potroast...would that be a true pot roast?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2011)

ha ha ha lol---you are quick---i never even saw that---i guess that would be a potroast in its truest form---:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

Rosie i'm doing garlic chicken...oven baked with a lite gravy over rice!


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

How bout u?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh Chef, that sounds good. Do you do a baked chicken filled with fresh garlic? I have a couple of fresh ham steaks. They haven't been smoked. Not sure what to do with them, but I have fresh potatoes and lots of fresh tomatoes. Any ideas?


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

oh yeah...cook em in beer in a cast iron skillet serve with eggs and whatever brakfast thangs you like. in a baking dish with dr.pepper and brown sugar, salt and pepper to taste. goes great with potatoes and greenbeans....


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

With the second slice your tomatoes and drizzle either with olive oil or italian dressing salt and pepper. raw....one of my dads favs.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

They would be great with the green beans and taters. Dr Pepper and brown sugar sounds fun. Thank you..It will be fabulous because of you.






​


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

Yuuup anytime!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2011)

I need Survivor fans!!!  Anyone, anyone??

High guys!  Great weekend we had.  Opening NFL weekend.  I was busy keeping my recliner warm...will be tonight too, there's 2 more.  

Eye exam this afternoon.  My eyes have gotten wayy worse the last few weeks, and damn, my ears, after the sublime/311 concert a month ago have never recovered.  :fid:   Sucks getting old..lol.  Maybe I need to smoke more weed and it wont bother me so fricken much.  :giggle: 

Have great weeks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2011)

> I need Survivor fans!!! Anyone, anyone??


:hitchair:  thats Like talking FootBall me thinks


Im hungry

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning BHC I found a smidge that might hold me over for a bit so a little pre work bongin this morning 
:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

2 fir tuesday

:bong::bong:


:ciao:   *RoseBud*


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 2 fir tuesday
> 
> :bong::bong:
> 
> ...




X 10 :ciao::bolt::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2011)

I musty say I have had a latte (we have a machine) and Satori for breakfast and I can't quit smiling. 

I hope every one feels like this at least once today!


----------



## the chef (Sep 13, 2011)

morn Rosie. BHC ...Smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I musty say I have had a latte (we have a machine) and Satori for breakfast and I can't quit smiling.
> 
> I hope every one feels like this at least once today!


 










.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> I need Survivor fans!!!  Anyone, anyone??
> 
> High guys!  Great weekend we had.  Opening NFL weekend.  I was busy keeping my recliner warm...will be tonight too, there's 2 more.
> 
> ...



....hi mommie babe.....the news says it's really hot in Dallas...but your stinkin cowboys really ate it in New York...but I think you don't like those guys anyways

.....the Tebow freaks were yelling a chant for their boy wonder....HICK are you a Tebow fan?

....hi Chef

.....4u2....what's up?  Don't have any rotten stomach flavors to send to you except some chocolate chip cookies and anchovies....should wake you up tomorrow maybe?

....hi Rosebud....the wifey got a commercial oven with steam injection and she cooked some boneless chicken breasts with a couple of potatoes.....incredible flavors with all her spices....yummie

....has anybody heard from mojavemomma?

....Ozzie....been shoveling pickup loads of rock into the hole we dug around the septic tank.....today my right arm is numb from a pinched nerve....and I have another load to deal with.....and probably will need a couple more after that.....nasty, hard, killer work.....and I can't stand up to shovel...yikes


----------



## painterdude (Sep 14, 2011)

.....oh.....forgot to mention that Direct TV gave me NFL Lineup for the whole season for $5 a month.....unreal stuff.....8 games at once....drove me crazy...

...oh, here's my latest attempt......


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning BHC.

Hope everyone waking up to a nice rip.
:bong: 
Then maybe another.
:bong:
Ah heck why not go for the hat trick:icon_smile: 
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Smokeing BHC


:bong:

one day closer to Harvest:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2011)

> one day closer to Harvest



:woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 16, 2011)

daym...was a chilly morning and now an even colder night....the rain is pressing where is the might?


hope everyone in growers land is doing fantastic...... i miss you all!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2011)

Saturday morning Mist

Im goig to take a 2.5 hr road trip tomarrow to getmy hands on that Natorious

"Pure Gooey"  Im so stoked:yay:


have a great day Everyone

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> daym...was a chilly morning and now an even colder night....the rain is pressing where is the might?
> 
> 
> hope everyone in growers land is doing fantastic...... i miss you all!!!


 

Been a spell....

Hows that Purple peach of yours?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2011)

:ciao: BHC

Gooey :woohoo:

Getting closer everyday 

BIU :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 18, 2011)

.....hey fouryoutwo.....lots of gooey down here in S. Oregon....friend gave me a small bud....it's sooooooooooooo gooey that it is sticking to the cellophane and I can't get it off....am sending up some Snickers and wine farts for ya.....


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 19, 2011)

Coffee and long bong rips I love the morning!
:icon_smile: :bong::bong2:
:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2011)

:ciao: * P-Dude*



:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 19, 2011)

:ciao: Smoke:bong1: :bongin: :48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

You passed to many at once chef I dont know what to grab first lol.


----------



## Graywolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> You passed to many at once chef I dont know what to grab first lol.


 


:hitchair:


well  the :bong1:  of course 



:ciao:  Friends 


Have a Dank DAy  :bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2011)

U2 Smokester!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


heres some pics of the Steam roller We won at Hemp  Fest..its one of a Kind..says....2oth Anni Seattle hempFest...enjoy 420...Made and donated from Dragon Glass 1/1...andhits sweeeeeeet



take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice *4u*

I put up some Purple Peach pics over there:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

:ciao:   *duck*


just left there..what a Nice job you did...Gonna be some Dank peaches up in the Nest:clap:


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice hitter Smoke!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 22, 2011)

Got my goodies today for my bong in the mail! Th Black Leaf ashcatcher looks sweeettt and works like magic with two (the more, the better!) filtration points inside it,.

 However, I was devastated to see my G-spot stem was too long for it... so I gotta send it back and request a shorter one after a month of waiting for it to be in stock :/. 

Oh well, super duper stoned right now. Another rippski out of her again i shall.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 22, 2011)

there she blows.... Smooth Operator


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice bong sTUNNED!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 22, 2011)

well thank you sir!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

theres no weed in it


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> theres no weed in it



Is/was.......BIU :bong:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 22, 2011)

Is too! I was even blowing smoke as the picture was taken. The top part is the "ashcatcher" part of it, that's where all the ash ends up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

oh.....now let me ask ...


are you a card caring mmber?

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2011)

Um......nice nail polish Smoke!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning BHC Happy Friday.  Here hit this before work :bong:


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Um......nice nail polish Smoke!


bet it matches his ruffles..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2011)

:rofl:


she sure shines up nice boyz:heart:


*Hick*...was thinking it matched your shower cap


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2011)

You guy's cracka me up!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2011)

Of course it matches his lipstick people. geez.
IT IS FRIDAY!
How's the vertigo Chef. I hope you aren't terribly dizzy. Are you taking medicine that makes you so tired?
BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Foggy....foggy....foggy, but still one day closer.

BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Of course it matches his lipstick people. geez.
> IT IS FRIDAY!
> How's the vertigo Chef. I hope you aren't terribly dizzy. Are you taking medicine that makes you so tired?
> BIU!


 

hey Rosie! It's getting better the meds im taking dries me out...kinda like a big hooter!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drfting07
BHC Member #1080


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Drfting07
> BHC Member #1080


 
Welcome to the Club

:bong: and pass  :bong1:


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Drfting07
> BHC Member #1080


Nice set up! Wut up Smoke!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a double blown Red Sox Bowl that i use frequently and 3 bubblers i dont use that frequently. Camera wont hold a charge tho


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

Fire In The Bong!!!


:bong:


:ciao:  *Chef*  gonna be a great Day here  Sun is shineing and Im :stoned:..looks like a 2 nap day 2me..gotta love these wake and bakes


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 24, 2011)

This is a hookah/a shisha/a lula/an okka pipe/a gudugudaa/a galyan/a qalyan/a nargileh/an argileh Okay, it's a pickle jar with pipe parts.  The only other thing I smoke is cloyingly sweet pipe tobacco, so my "handmade" pipe gets a great deal of mileage.

I pick #7/4, a reference to the one thing Dave Brubeck's "Unsquare Dance", Pink Floyd's "Money" and Rush's "Time Stand Still" have in common.


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Fire In The Bong!!!
> 
> 
> :bong:
> ...


I feel ya brother! Gracias!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> This is a hookah/a shisha/a lula/an okka pipe/a gudugudaa/a galyan/a qalyan/a nargileh/an argileh Okay, it's a pickle jar with pipe parts. The only other thing I smoke is cloyingly sweet pipe tobacco, so my "handmade" pipe gets a great deal of mileage.
> 
> I pick #7/4, a reference to the one thing Dave Brubeck's "Unsquare Dance", Pink Floyd's "Money" and Rush's "Time Stand Still" have in common.


 
Welcome to the Club

:bong:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got some new buds, time to fire up the bingeerr


----------



## the chef (Sep 25, 2011)

Morn my people!  It's early.....that's what  old people do is get up early! Smoke, Rosie, BHC......wut up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*

Im up early today as well...Rains started here and will be here for a few days

looks like a tele day with me :bong:


Have a Dank DAy  buddy


----------



## painterdude (Sep 26, 2011)

......4u2, time to wear your rubbers, boots that is...

.....HICK what's up dude?

.....my son is here from Wisconsin and we just tested some Nevada City Train Wreck


----------



## Alice In Wonderland (Sep 26, 2011)

:holysheep: It sure has been a long time since I've been around to bong it up with you fine people!!  :bong1: How the heck is everyone doing?? By the way, White Owl says "hello!" :bongin:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning BHC its monday again so everyone know what that means. . . .Pre-work bongin :bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *chef*
> 
> Im up early today as well...Rains started here and will be here for a few days
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2011)

Alice In Wonderland said:
			
		

> :holysheep: It sure has been a long time since I've been around to bong it up with you fine people!!  :bong1: How the heck is everyone doing?? By the way, White Owl says "hello!" :bongin:


 

So nice to see you...and [please say Hello to White Owl 4me

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the cat dude!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

2 Fir Tuesday

:bong::bong:


1 day closer to HArvest:yay:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 27, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> 2 Fir Tuesday
> 
> ...



Oh boy the harvest is coming the harvest is coming   I think imma chop this weekend the hermie could use another week or two but the other is ready. So ill bring em both down and hardcore clean the room to put some dank in


----------



## painterdude (Sep 28, 2011)

chef......the cat's name is Nubi......short for Nubian


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> chef......the cat's name is Nubi......short for Nubian


p-DUDE! I thought his name was cheshire!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 28, 2011)

A big ol' toke for Rush playing some "YYZ" and "Limelight" live.    :bongin:  :banana:  :joint:  :guitar:  :headbang2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning peeps!

How you doing on this fine Saturday Mr Duck?

were going to a pig in a pit party today,,,,not sure how i feel about seeing a whole pig in a pit, will let you know later.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2011)

Doing good Rose Thanks for asking

Guess what? I too am going to a pig roast. Must be the season. I don't see anything but a plate of roast pork


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2011)

Lets compare pigs later Duck.  They started cooking it last night... I hope they know what they are doing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2011)

Enjoy your Pigs


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2011)

Me too Rose.

Last year they were a bit heavy on the garlic for me

*4u* I know I will. There is just to much fun there not to enjoy yourself


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Oct 1, 2011)

Evening ladies and gents! A fine day it is! I got my downstem today for my bong and it is complete! For now, until I want to add more crazy things to it. haha. Hope everyone's doing fine


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2011)

Pig roast was great

Full and tired:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers,
Yes Duck, my pig was good as well. After all the shredding was done they sat the head on the pit thing and this little kid was playing with the head making it talk,  I said what is the pig saying, he said it just wondered if anyone knew how to put it back together again. oohhh. That was a little weird. But it was great food. I am glad yours was good too Duck.


----------



## heal4real (Oct 2, 2011)

Morning all, smoking IBG and coffee....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


gonna Hit the :bong1:  and watch tele....

Go Team:yay:



:ciao:  *Heal4Real*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Pig roast was great
> 
> Full and tired:ciao:
> 
> BIU :bong:


 



I want bacon


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I want bacon



Still full of pork, had to have corn-beef hash for breakfast

Good to hear yours was good also, *Rose*

Gonna BIU in front of the tube too :bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 2, 2011)

MMM, PORK!
the MR$. has pulled pork in the crock pot tonight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

Have a Great week

looks like rain rain rain

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Scattered showers then sunshine for 2 weeks...or so they say:confused2:

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong: :ciao: BHC

saying rain for days here---truth is we are having a beautiful extended summer---:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2011)

Hiya guys and gals, welcome to another week.  

Too funny about all the pork-eatin'.  What's up with that?  Just Friday I bought a honey-smoked, sprial sliced ham I plan to start on tonight.  It's huge so we will be eating on it for a long time.  I need to learn what I can do with that big ol bone.  My mother-in-law knows how to make some navy beans with ham that she slow-cooks all day.  It's so delicious!   If I liked her, I'd call and ask for the recipe.  :giggle:   

I woke with a headache and a slight fever.  Maybe I'll take a few hits then just lay around and watch TV all day.  The dishes can wait.  I'll make the kids do em.  

Have a great day, and a wonderful week if I don't check back in.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry your sick SM. Get better!
After your done with your ham take the bone and put it in a pot with water, onion, S&P. Simmer for a few hours. You may want to skim off the top every now and then. When it cools it will become gelatinous. That is what you cook your navy beans in. I take off the fat but fat tastes really good.  Cook your beans according to label and add some ham at the last 30 min or so.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2011)

How much water do you simmer the bone in?

And thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

Cover it, i use a big stock pot. 
And, your welcome.
It sounds so good right now, i may have to join you for beans.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm clueless when it comes to this, so any extra details you can add about making this is much appreciated, ha ha.

I know, I could always google...and I did.  .  Your method sounds better, I think....easier at least, so far.  

I think cornbread sounds good too, along with cooler weather.  Don't know about the latter, it's not available at Krogers.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 3, 2011)

That recipe works well with black-eyed peas too, except that I never eat pork so I use a roasted smoked turkey leg with the meat chopped and simmered in the beans.  (Black-eyed peas and field peas are beans, though probably only botanists call them that.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2011)

mmmmmmm  soup


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

It really is easy. I usually cook the ham hocks or ham bone the day before I do the beans so i can take off the fat when it is chilled. Don't salt too much as the ham is salty. I just throw the onion in peeled and whole. It cooks at my house for 4 hours or so. That night, soak your beans, rinse them and cover with water a three or four inches above the beans as they will  double is size from dry. In the morning pour off that water and put in your nice ham stock and they will cook in a couple of hours. At the last add ham pieces. That is all I do. If you want a sliced carrot, don't know how your m-i-l does it...but this is the simple way my mom did it on our farm.  I use this base of ham stock for minestrone soup too.
Go get the orange box (albers) of corn meal and make the recipe on the back. I add a little extra sugar cause we like it sweeter. Now I am really hungry.  hope this helps. Sure hope your feeling better.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2011)

RoseBud said:
			
		

> Now I am really hungry.



Me 2 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2011)

me 3


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 3, 2011)

Me 4!  This will take at least a 20-quart pot and four boxes of Albers.  Loooooooove that sweet corn bread.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2011)

me 5---stems are not very filling


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Oct 3, 2011)

Me 6--- sttarrrvin marrvvin over here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong:   :bong:   :bong:   :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 4, 2011)

.....hi mommie.....don't put this little critter in your soup.....please!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear and sunny Another day closer to Harvest. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Clear and sunny Another day closer to Harvest.
> 
> BIU :bong:


 

:yay:


yep  gonna have me girl trimming tonight:icon_smile: 



TMT...BIU

:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Oct 4, 2011)

wahtz up dudes and dudettes..


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yay:
> 
> 
> yep  gonna have me girl trimming tonight:icon_smile:
> ...





:woohoo: A trim Party


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll bring my skizzors.  

Well my soup was a flop....well kinda a flop.

Guess we'll have to wait til tomorrow to find out.  Sure smells good though.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2011)

How could it be a flop?
How are you feeling?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:




Rose this is how:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm better, thanks 4 asking.  

So I soaked the beans all night.  I came across a recipe that said to boil the beans for about 30 mins after soaking before adding to the slow cooker, which I did.  They ended up looking like mashed potatoes.  So I do a quick soak of another bag that I had, then added those to the ham bone stock I made last night, which turned out flawlessly BTW.   

I got the (quick soaked) beans into the slowcooker with the stock and it just started to get heating up when my power went out.  And stayed out for 3 or so hours.  Finally got it up and going again, and of course it takes a bit to heat everything up... then at 4 I remember to add the carrots, then I have to take my daughter to a school football game so her band can play at 5:45.  No time to eat, and I left the cooker on and didn't get home til 8:15.  Guess what- now the 2nd batch of beans are all mushy as are the carrots so we had drive thru on the way home, and will have the soup tomorrow if its salvagable.  I tasted it, I'm sure it is.  But dang.  I was so gung ho to make this stuff, and grrrrr...oh well.  Like they say, shiz happens.  Maybe I'll just toss it all in a blender and blend it real smooth and no one will know there's mushy beans or carrots in there at all.  :giggle: 

Aren't ya glad you asked, lmao.

How was your day?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

Ducky could be onto something, lmfao!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah we all know 2 is your limit


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't know you were using a slow cooker.  I know some people have great luck with beans in one but i do not.  Navy beans will cook pretty quick. two hours or so if they have been soaked. Shoot, i was hoping you were loving the soup.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

I will say I do like creamier soups rather then the brothier (is that a word?) kind, so maybe the blender thing might not be such a bad idea afer all.  It's not like it's burned, lmao.

And shhhhh ducky.  I don't want everyone knowing how bigga wimp I am.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

The soup's not supposed to look like this is it?  :spit: 

There's plenty tho- y'all come on, who's bringing the special brownies and the gas X?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 5, 2011)

Morining BHC I hadn't been by in a while.  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

Good Morning BHC

More trimming to do today


need to get this day started right

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 5, 2011)

:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is some green/purple for the page and a pic of one of my many watchdogs:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohhhh, I likey...well, not the dog.    And I hear dogs like those eat unsuspecting quackers.  

The soup was indeed a flop.    No one ate it.  Everyone went to bed hungry except for me, I raided the secret chocolate chip cookie stash, bwahahahahaaaaa!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2011)

Bubble bubble :bong::bong::stoned:




Thanks SM


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: like its 1999:laugh: 

BIU BHC :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2011)

Wut up Duck!! cSmoke.....what's cookin?!?! Rosie.....is it fresh? Duckie....twist the shaft....you'll get ur jeep back!! How's the BHC??!!!??!!!  just had q question..................are u happy???? ..f so...how?????????????????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep Im Happy

*duck*....Nice purple


:bong:   All outside Harvest is done


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks *4u*.

Just starting to harvest OD here, waiting to get the most out of them. We are having real nice weather here, sunny and in the the high 70's to lower 80's


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning all. Duck that sounds like perfect weather to harvest. Enjoy, don't work too hard.

Cheffy...where ya been man? You happy?

Congrats 4U! Must feel great to be done with that.

Hey Orange..hi SM...hugs all around.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks *Rose*...we still have to trim it allup today...it is hanging..Nice weather *duck*...


Time to :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Another wonderful day here Bright sunshine, no rain and in the low 80's:woohoo:

TMT & BIU :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*

nice weather again...sweeeeet...its raining here and weather ladie says it will for all next week as well...sure glad all my stuff is down and Hanging...I know...Lets have a wake and bake session...

:bong:  

and pass :bong1: to next member


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2011)

Morn Rosie! Yup im happy and fat.....just got through eatin! BIU!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

Yepper :hubba: *4u* this weather is putting on a real nice finish to my OD:icon_smile: 

BIU :bolt::bong:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Oct 10, 2011)

Waitin on the hubby to get home from work...havin Chicken Noodle soup with dumplins...Home Made! BIU BHC!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2011)

$cotri$hro$e$ said:
			
		

> Waitin on the hubby to get home from work...havin Chicken Noodle soup with dumplins...Home Made! BIU BHC!!!


 

*FAST $$$$$ *  is a Lucky fella 



:bong::bong:


:ciao:  its Tuesday


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

2fer Tuesday

:bong::bong:

BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

High everyone.  

Missin ozzy.  Hope he's ok.

Craving pancakes.. With a side of bacon.  Mmmm.

Guess I better get outta bed and go cook some brunch, lol.

Have great daze, all of u.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

No boiling bunnys while bonging.

I am hitting the satori and happy about it.

I am hungry.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 11, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud and everyone else*---feeding on homemade chx noodle soup, beefstew, and bubble hash for the past couple days---help yourself---it's nap time for me---:bong: :bong: ---2fer


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2011)

Some Hashplant and grapefruity generic Kush, alternating with McClelland Raspberries in Cream pipe tobacco.  A lot of cigarette smokers like the smell of my tobacco, but they find the smoke too strong when they smoke it.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *FAST $$$$$ *  is a Lucky fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks,4u2!!!
2fer tuesday:bong: :bong: ....n a coupl a more:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to see ya* Fast$$$$$*

loading up some Pink Lemonade

2fir:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hey everyone.  I think its a full moon...must be...seen some arguing on the forums tonight, lol....who wants to join me for a smoke?  *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm with ya.

Got some new

:bong::


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

*Oooh, nice!  

How ya been?  I miss our "dates"  *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

Doing good. Just been trimming and making bubble

Been hard setting up a break time lately. Been going back and forth from MI to GA lately and on the road.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

The new batch appears to be great for hangovers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

anything helpful for hangovers gets an A+ in my book!   lol.

get all that GA crap sorted?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

Just starting


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh no!!!  

I'm sorry.  That sux.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


Best of luck in GA  *duck*

Have a DAnk DAy EVeryone

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

BHC...the place to be! BIU...and hit one for me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Sure will chef

Its pretty here now...started off with storms and I slept all morning.  Woke to sunshine and blue skies.  

Ballgame on in an hour.  It's gonna be a nail biter!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Smom! A question....how would you bong if both your arms are broke?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's all toast SmokinMom for 420 posts!

:bong2:  :bongin: :48:

inhale WHOOSH bubblebubblebubble hold EXHALE cough cough Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahaha, I nearly didnt want to post this so I could stay at 420..:giggle: 

I once won a stupid human trick contest for lighting a cigarette with my feet- no joke....so broken arms wouldnt be a deterant...i'd just need to do some extra limbering up..lmfao.  and some extra bong hits to help ease the pain of straining a few muscles and ligiments afterwords.  :spit:

Rain delay- sigh.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 12, 2011)

wen to da denist todayy...cant smoke, drink...
8 teefs pulled.
look like proper jack o lantern.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope ya feel better *Fast$$$* in a few days  come back and share this :bong1: with me I promise I wont let Mom use her feet to light it...:spit:

Pink Lemonade

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey know 4u...you know you'd love to see it...lmao!!

Hope you feel better fast.  Want a brownie?  

3-3


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> wen to da denist todayy...cant smoke, drink...
> 8 teefs pulled.
> look like proper jack o lantern.




You poor thing. do what they tell you. I hope you have good drugs.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong2:

Just taking a few rips and a lil french vanilla cappacino Hop everyone elses morning is great.

:bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2011)

:lama:   Hi folks, how r u tonight?

Hit this.  :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 13, 2011)

ready for 3fer thursday *smokinmom*---close to 100f here today---thought summer was over---passing the lighter to anyone who wants a rip of shrek----(super silver haze x train wreck) topped with some purple kush bubble---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2011)

Ill take it oragne!  Damn dude, where r u?  

We had our last 100 day a few weeks ago.  We had plenty this summer.  2nd hottest summer on record, for N Texas.  I worried about my ac crapping out on me.  :O


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

Its Friday:yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Its Friday:yay:
> 
> 
> :bong:



:woohoo:

guess what duck season opens tomorrow:holysheep:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

Duck Season!!!!!   Wabbit Season......Duck Season.....


Be carefull out there duck...remember ..Bob and weave when ya here the Bang!Bang!


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Duck, do you like Ritz quackers?  

We have a few quackers around these parts...

I prefer Club.  :spit:  I don't think I'm making any sense..lmao.

Happy Friday!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Duck, do you like Ritz quackers?
> 
> We have a few quackers around these parts...
> 
> ...




:rofl:


Yeah  *4u* it is definitely a tuck and roll around here when ya hear the bang-bang. See how it goes with the 50+mph winds in the forecast.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I wrote a post then for some reason, hit a button and all my windows shut down...grrrrr.

So duck, wanna smoke some bong hits with me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

:ciao:   *Mom*


Im a stay home and :bong:

dont hit that button anymore


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi 4 u.  

I'm stayin home too...should b cleaning but I don't want to.  If I bribed y'all with bong hits and rib-eye steaks would u come help?  LMFAO.

I can bribe with my good looks, wink wink.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

That avy  makes me want too stick with Bong Rips...You one ugly Gal today:rofl:

:bong:


We Miss you *Ozzy*.:cry:...come back


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Put your beer goggles back on and help me clean.    

I miss ozzy too.  I lost his info.  Ozzman, if you're reading this, check in soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

4u, you really need some dance classes  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That avy  makes me want too stick with Bong Rips...You one ugly Gal today:rofl:
> 
> :bong:
> 
> ...



At least she has her red hair back

Throwing a huge pile of Purple Peach on the table for bong rips.mmm..mmmm..good:hubba:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Go duck go!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

The party will be commencing at 12:00 noon today:hubba:

Lasting till everyone goes home Saturday or Sunday, should be a good time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

I gots The Beer


MMMMM  peaches

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a great time Duck! All ya all have a great weekend. Looks like SM already did. That is a scary face sm.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 14, 2011)

what up BHC been busy havent been on here in awhile hope everyone is good time to burn it back then go play some music.....peace:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Gigging  *meetmrfist2*


Play one for us Brother

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2011)

High everyone, I got the munchies and am eating cherry poptarts.  Just the corners.  :giggle: 

Beautiful day here, warm and sunny.  Might take a nap, lol.   Looking forward to tonights playoff game.

What are y'all doin?


----------



## heal4real (Oct 15, 2011)

Man duck I want to come to your house for a dank weekend to


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 15, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I am going to bump it up too... ive got my member number on my sig and my pipe entry on my avi- i will (if i dont forget) Post at least for one week out of the month a water-pipe of some extent as my avi for my dedication to the BHC, this will be the pipe i smoke out of for the BHC session.
> 
> it can be just a new "thing" to do....i guess LOL
> 
> ...


*

what about me i got shisha *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 16, 2011)

.....hi everybody....hope your harvesting is going well and you are enjoying all your hard work and efforts

.....hi mommie....you have been sounding sexy lately so I'm going to tell HICK

....4u2....when I was up in Portland I sent an Applebee's burger and IPA beer up your way

....been having some interesting sheeeeeet happening to me....had an EMG test which is like being Tazered for 30 minutes straight....very, very painful and uncomfortable but it was very helpful in diagnosing my condition...all three Cat Scans were negative for cancer and the spinal tap results came back from the Mayo Clinic and were negative for cancer fighting guys but showed a higher than normal level of proteins....they think I have the symptoms for a disease called CIPD....we Googled it and I cant explain it without writing a small novel....the short version is that it's an immune deficiency that attacks the nerve coatings....the VA is working on a possible cure or something that will help me walk again.....

....other than that life is good......wifey's birthday is tomorrow so we are  going out to some fancy pancy place for brunch

.....oh, the Pdude is in an art show.....I have 15 paintings hanging in our local hospital for a couple of months....the show's theme was The Digital Eye which meant that all art had to be computer generated....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2011)

:ciao:

there a great show on FOX right now


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2011)

:ciao:BHC

Well the party is over and everyone has gone back home

I am sure ready for a BIU session

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2011)

here *duck*

:bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning Bongers, I didn't see my name on the number list. I know I had a number before the crash...

*PDude*, beautiful art. 

I got to try new varieties of pot this weekend. Cheese, GDP, two phenos of gdp, and blueberry. They all came from Western WA, cause we are too lame to have collectives where i live. I just tried the cheese, now at 6:30 am ....am i a fun girl or what..do they call that wakenbake?
Have a great day bonghogs! all of you...4u, orange, pdude
Duck, Cheffy, SM, Heal.. Mr Fist...welcome back!


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2011)

:ciao: Morning all, hope everyone's having a good day...so far.
*Rosebud* it seems like you were having yourself a little Bud Buffet, sounds good. 
   Well I broke my bong last night and had to jerry-rig something together. So I used some of the pieces of the broken bong and a pickle jar and came up with a new pipe. If this one breaks all I have to do is switch out the jartop and I'm back in business.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds nice rosebud, I'm a lil late but I'll join u on that bake. 

Have fun, duck?  

Pdude, been wondering about u, thanks for the update.

Hi 4u, there was some good tv programming on for sure.  

Fa$t, how's the mouth?

High everyone I'm forgetting.

Have great weeks.  

Ozzy-  we miss u.  Hope you're ok.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

One word

jarring

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Rosie, Smoke, Duck, P-dude......BHC BIU!!!!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 17, 2011)

hey, y'all. good to hear from everybody. the toothless wonder is doin fine, thanx to a good script!

got 2 days off so, throwin some white castle and green crack x la con on the table.
                                 :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you're on the mend fa$t.  

It's nearly hump day peeps.  Hope y'all are all having good weeks.

Can we all say Go Texas!!  

Because, well, Texas is cool, and everyone should love Texas.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

Burping the jars 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning Duck! Is it gonna take you a while to burp all those jars? Such a problem huh..congrats on your harvest.

Morning bongers....you know what to do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2011)

:ciao: *duck*...I too been burping 24 jars...Dam doesmy house smell GOOOooooood


I like Texas:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *duck*...I too been burping 24 jars...Dam doesmy house smell GOOOooooood
> 
> 
> I like Texas:lama:




Me 2 

Never been to Texas but I still like Texas:hubba:

Thanks Rose


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good rainy morning here to stay indoors with the lady and surf the forum. 

Not burping jars yet. I have a sample drying from a trim i did. Had a tiny bit of Bud Rot, might have a couple grams in a weeks time or so. Plant still needs a few weeks here. 

Never been to texas. Im a Redskins fan, and have no business in cowboys territory.  Dont plan on going anytime soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again.



I :heart: Texas.

How's everyones week so far?  

Can ya believe Xmas is 2 months away? :shocked:   Not a fan of the holidays here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> cow*girl* territory.


 :dancing:

I don't own any boots...well those kind.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just updated my outdoor grow journal with pics. Check it out!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57199&page=2


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2011)

Night Shade by Barney Farms :aok::aok:

_These boots were made for walking and a walking I will do_

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2011)

High folks

Us texans just gotta get warmed up 

I hope 

Hit them bongs my peeps!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

little bubble hash to top that bong rip???

it's on the counter---help yourself

:bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

MMmmm....BUBBLE!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High folks
> 
> Us texans just gotta get warmed up
> 
> ...



 Jeepers *SmokinMom *you just had months of 100+ days now you want it to get warm again :rofl:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2011)

:ciao:   Bongers


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Good Morning Marijuana Passion. :stoned: Packing the first bong of the day. :bong: 

Pass her around! :48: 

:bong1: Its "Crazy Michelle's" Bong, so be careful she brings a hurtin!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2011)

High there!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

TGIF & BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a Great Day *duck*


Its Friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Its Friday:yay:
> 
> :bong:


Yes it is and its great :bong2:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2011)

You know it ain't no stoppin' all the dogs im droppin'
Its Friday night so everything is poppin
I got skin lets spin on the hand
So let the games begin               :yay: 

:48:

Fresh TRIM!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

:bong:



:bong:




Nice bud *d07*


----------



## heal4real (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey dudes and dudettes

hey 4u2sm0ke how bout sending me a jar to burp for you


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy Friday folks.  

My fav time of day to be outside.  

How ya feeling?  I feel great.  

Hit those bongs everybody.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like a good day to BIU

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

heal4real said:
			
		

> Hey dudes and dudettes
> 
> hey 4u2sm0ke how bout sending me a jar to burp for you


 

 


Happy Smokeing 

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

have ya enough green  smilies *Mom*?...:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2011)

yes 4u

It's Saturday night.  The world series is on tv.  

Anyone want some chicken wings?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> yes 4u
> 
> It's Saturday night.  The world series is on tv.
> 
> Anyone want some chicken wings?


I want some!  With my own Tabasco/habanero/Serrano/honey-based sauce.  :evil:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2011)

weed....ceck

Bong...check

*Moms *chicken wings...check

easy chair...check

Remote for telle...check

lets see whats on FOX


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm coming to your house 4u!  

Haircuts at 1...should I stay long or go shoulder length?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2011)

cut it!


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2011)

cane to get to my bed......check

bed with two cats.......check

new wireless head phones......check

one brewski......check

pain meds......check

Red Sox hat.....check (why?)

TV Remote......check

Pillows from Germany (three goose down)....check

Pellet Stove at 72 degrees.....check


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2011)

Remembering what channel World Series is on......check


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2011)

It's on Fox.  I know this because it pre-empts _The Simpsons_.  :hitchair:  Damn Fox.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Remembering what channel World Series is on......check



Red Socks?  You must mean Ranger red.   check!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2011)

YOur looking extremely lovely this afternoon SM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2011)

Females in your Room...Priceless


:bong::bong:


yep its tuesday :ciao:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 25, 2011)

Twofer Tuesday!  Besides, it's 8:40.  Double toke.  
:bong1: :48::bong1:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 26, 2011)

.....the Rangers are total freaks.....my son hates the Cardinals because they beat his Brewers....I never thought a day would come when I would root for any team from Texdumbass but I just love these guys, especially their catcher......but I think they invented 'fake' news there....FOX comes to mind real quick.....but what do I know.....suppose I have to ask HICK for advice


----------



## mjrivers (Oct 26, 2011)

Soooo how do ya get into the BHC if you don't mind me asking? I got a real nice one :hubba: I got more pics of it in my journal if interested


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2011)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> Soooo how do ya get into the BHC if you don't mind me asking? I got a real nice one :hubba: I got more pics of it in my journal if interested


 
well thats a nice piece...now what ya need to do is go to the first page and look at the list of members and they numbers...choose a number that isnt taken...place it in  your signature...then send *HICK*  your most bug infested hermied weed...


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Wut up BHC!!!! The Cheffy is doing hid bong thang this morn! Got the Cashman and his missus comeing over fer a visit this morn! Making homemade beef jerky for thier arrival! Hey Smoke, Rosie! BHC!!!! BIU!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

That's not another litterbox!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2011)

:ciao:   *chef*



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Cheffy 4U and all the rest of you bongers, Nice bong up there mj rivers. 
I am making sour cream coffee cake for some ladies this morning. Gluten free but still really really good. I think we will have lattes and satori. Sound good?

Home made beef jerky sounds good Chef.
Your


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys!  

Just goofin off, high and dorking around.  I really should work on the 7yr olds halloween coustume.  He's going as a pioneer..

Oh crap, just remembered, said kid wants new library books too.  

Y'all need anything while I'm out?


----------



## heal4real (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello everone  not much going on with me, learning how to live on disability and the low pay. Happy Halloween and I like everyones festive avatars.


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Home made beef jerky sounds good Chef.
> Your


 
Really......something i've been want to tell you ever since you joined.. You


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *chef*
> 
> 
> 
> :bong:


:48: :bong1: :cool2: :stoned: :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## mjrivers (Oct 27, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well thats a nice piece...now what ya need to do is go to the first page and look at the list of members and they numbers...choose a number that isnt taken...place it in  your signature...then send *HICK*  your most bug infested hermied weed...




Daaaannnggg lol it still smokes good haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2011)

:ciao:  *mjrivers*


Happy Smokeing

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2011)

High everyone

Man, I saw on the news about all the cold weather we're getting in the US.  I'm even a lil chilly in the Lonestar state!  I hope everyone stays warm.  

What's on everyones agenda today, besides the obvious?

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 27, 2011)

:bong: 

Good morning MarPassion.

Its a high of 75 here and sunny. PM showers for the next three days. Gorgeous outdoors right now! Most of the leaves are starting to turn color and so are the sensi's  

Today I will be concentrating my time on starting next years garden. Adding fresh material to the compost bin here shortly then a good turn and watering. Weeding the garden for next years crop and installing a gutter on the garden shed to collect rain water. That should be fun! Maybe build a clone and veg box if i have the materials around the house.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


Im transplanting in the SHED  in between bong rips of coarse


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm supposed to be doing stuff today but can't seem to find any motivation.  i went to bed too late, and didn't sleep long enough.  That may be the problem, lol.

Ohhh...#1 on my list.  Nap, maybe?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2011)

Wake up *Mom*....Game is about to start


:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2011)

That game has left me even more exhausted.  Thanks a lot Cruz.  Gah!!

Smoke up, peoples.


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2011)

Morn BHC Bong it up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2011)

Its Friday:yay:

:bong:

Im so bummed that they couldnt hold the lead and be 1 strick away ...twice...:doh:

enjoy your day everyone


----------



## cubby (Oct 28, 2011)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC!!!





BIU BHC!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2011)

:48::48: Glad to see the gangs still here::woohoo: 

Pass these around :bong::bong1::bong::tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48::48: Glad to see the gangs still here::woohoo:
> 
> Pass these around :bong::bong1::bong::tokie:





Glad to see that you are still around.

Welcome back Ozzy


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2011)

You were missed Ozzy. Welcome home. You know what to do..BIU,


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 29, 2011)

OZZY, Good to see yah. Welcome back. 

Pass this around guys, fresh scissor hash from last nights trimings. Good way to get the day started ide say.:bong: 

Last nights game was a good one. Ide have to say i was favoring the Cards. Anyone here about the guy that put a 999:1 bet on the cardinals to win the world series when they were out of the race? He put down $250 on the Cardinals making the World Series at 500/1, and another $250 on them winning the whole thing at 999/1. This was in September. He has won something like $375,000 bucks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2011)

:ciao:   *ozzy*....so glad to seeyou pop in....Hope all is well...whats been up?

TMT...:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

place was not the same without you *ozzy*---glad you are safe---:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


Guess what I am doing today


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

does it involve the remote *duck*?

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> does it involve the remote *duck*?
> 
> :bong:




Yep, and a lighter, a smoking implement and a recliner


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

Have a great time Duck!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Rose. U 2

Just a nice day to relax here for once

Wish I could take pic of the view I have, but that would most likely be a bad idea as it could give my local away. But it is nice view with what every duck likes....water


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

That is the best kinda day looking out at the water and relaxing.  (i have no water, but then again, I'm not a duck) Enjoy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2011)

It's a BIU type day. Feels funny getting up hitting the :bong: after hitting :tokie: every morning before EDIT 

Yes I still think Work should be EDITED it's the dirtiest word you can say to some one.

:bong1::bong1::bongin::ccc::joint:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 30, 2011)

just got home from work, and warmed up the da budda.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> just got home from work, and warmed up the da budda.


 
What did da budda tell you2?!?! :shocked:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

BOO


















:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween bhc :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2011)

:ciao:


be ssafe out there kids

:bong:


*ozzy*....why does the younger generation think W.O.R.K.  is a radio station?  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

Break Time 

TMT need to BIU

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 31, 2011)

:banana:Happy Halloween BHC and Marijuana Passioners! :evil:
:batman: Im scary high right now! Just pulled roughly 2 1/2 ounces out of drying and into glass jars. BURP TIME :cool2::48:

Have a good one out there and be safe!


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy halloween BHC! Doing rips fer the occasion! Join me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2011)

:ciao: *chef*

Im In :bong:


Going to take *4ujr *out soon ...sure hope he gets lots...I got dibs on the peanut butter cups


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong:

How did *4ujr* do on the treats *4u*? Have you ate all the _Reese's_ yet?


BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2011)

*morning all*---love 2fer tuesdays---:bong: :bong:---


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2011)

Break Time

:bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 1, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Break Time
> 
> :bong::bong:


Exactly! 

Lunch break.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2011)

:confused2: Have yall noticed that getting laid off gives you the SmokinMom disease? You sleep til noon then take a nap at 2 :laugh:

It's wake and bake for me Duck so lets BIU on a double up 2 for Tuesday


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope jr raked it in Smoke! BIU Ozman!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Have yall noticed that getting laid off gives you the SmokinMom disease? You sleep til noon then take a nap at 2 :laugh:



Heheheh, yes, I am pretty contagious.  

Glad you're back ozzman.  You had a few of us sooooo worried.  You were missed.

Congrats ducky.   Our MVP.

I just had a sugar crash.....

How is everyone?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks SM


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2011)

:clap:  *duck*


Have a Great Day everyone

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2011)

Pot roast


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Break Time:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

> DuellaambutlE
> Banned
> 
> Join Date: 11-02-2011
> ...




This was one busy spammer..:rofl:



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

After ten I gave up thank goodness THG showed up or he would have filled up the server


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

After work bong time

Happy wednesday afternoon folks :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so happy to be back where I can enjoy my BIU time. Working was putting a serious cut back in my high time


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah good thing Ozzy.

We have been having troubles with spammers but the it the first one to go to individual threads, usually they make their own


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2011)

:ciao:  Im home

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

:ciao: I'm home too and :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Here comes another spammer :rofl:

*robbiecarnicelli*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

:huh: to bad we can't get their email addy I'would start signing them up at every porn site I could find


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

I am spamming their pm's and user notes:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to go read these:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Ole Robbie must have got tired/scared/confused:rofl:....He only had a chance to place spam in his sig


----------



## heal4real (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes and now there is another one on there this morning.
Spammers need to get a life.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2011)

yep  seen that one this AM....


spammers do it with they live stock:rofl:


Have a great Day BHC...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2011)

> spammers do it with they live stock



So this could be Hick in disguise? :rofl:



BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2011)

This place is getting dull, we need to lively this place up with some *GREEN*

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2011)

​


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2011)

Y'all are making me drool...mmmmmm.

It's almost Friday.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Rose

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2011)

Yours too MVP Duck!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday *MOM*



:ciao:  *Duck*...*Hick *was me first thaught too


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 4, 2011)

good afternoon, bongers!   

:aok: thanx, pcduck !! vapin nice and solid now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC

Its Friday:yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong:

My pleasure *Fast* 

Jeepers I was so tired yesterday I fell asleep early now I have been up for 3 hours and you know what? There is nothing on TV:rofl:

:ciao:*4u* :48:


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*

Im up early too...seems only thing on at this time are infomercials:doh:

oh well....:bong:  and back to bed then 


:ciao:  *chef*/*Rose*/*ozzy*/*Mom*/*Fast*/*heal4real*...and anyone else I may have missed

Have a wonderfull Saturday


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Smoke! Just got through with the parental units, i cooked for my dad for his B-day! And like good family...they came......they ate......they left! Now it's time to get some serious bonging done!!! Got my hands on some, in he small jar, Strawberry cough! In the big jar is a purple haze cross! 2 very nice smokes! BIU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2011)

:bong: BHC

Nice chef:aok:

Did you remember to turn your clock back a hour?


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning Peeps. 

Bong um if you gottum.


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bong: BHC
> 
> Nice chef:aok:
> 
> ...


 
Nope wifey did it fer me!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good Sunday Morning Peeps.
> 
> Bong um if you gottum.


Sorry i missed ya Rosie! I'm BIU right now!:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2011)

morning BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef   *nice nugs dirt man


Happy Monday everyone...Have a great week


:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Smoke! Tasty Too!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2011)

High everyone.  It is a gloomy day here.  Good for staying in jammies and smoking weed all day.  

Fire em up!


----------



## cubby (Nov 7, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High everyone.  It is a gloomy day here.  Good for staying in jammies and smoking weed all day.
> 
> Fire em up!


 

   I don't need jammies for that.....:hubba: 


   BIU BHC!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I don't need jammies for that.....:hubba:
> 
> 
> BIU BHC!!!


 

 



you :bong:  naked?


now thats a site I could have gone without..:rofl:




BIU  :bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 7, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you :bong:  naked?
> 
> 
> now thats a site I could have gone without..:rofl:
> ...


 


   No not naked......I wear a hat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2011)

:giggle:




:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 8, 2011)

:ciao: Morning all, 30 degrees and sunny, I guess fall has finaly arrived. Nice day to look out the window and watch the leaves blow around (while :bong: of course).
Hope you're all having a stoned day.
BIU BHC!!!!!!


----------



## Bong Puller (Nov 8, 2011)

Good motivating morning to all, this durban eally gets me moovin!:dancing:
 Quik story fer ya Cubby, Not sure what text yur using loons in but here we go.
 Family vacation in the northern part of my beautiful midwestern state!
Pan fishing catching them right and left... Oh I got another one my son says! As he is playing with it right beside the boat,, Swoosh, Something comes flying through the water and grabs his fish. HE pulls it back gets his fish then the loon rises right beside the boat and stays within 10 ft. My son takes the hook out tosses the bluegill to the loon the loon goes under comes back up w/ said fish and eats it! Stuck by us for hours after that! Awesome! 

Ty for letting me share, back to bong hitting now.
B.P.
Tried uploading a pic but no go.


----------



## cubby (Nov 8, 2011)

Bong Puller said:
			
		

> Good motivating morning to all, this durban eally gets me moovin!:dancing:
> Quik story fer ya Cubby, Not sure what text yur using loons in but here we go.
> Family vacation in the northern part of my beautiful midwestern state!
> Pan fishing catching them right and left... Oh I got another one my son says! As he is playing with it right beside the boat,, Swoosh, Something comes flying through the water and grabs his fish. HE pulls it back gets his fish then the loon rises right beside the boat and stays within 10 ft. My son takes the hook out tosses the bluegill to the loon the loon goes under comes back up w/ said fish and eats it! Stuck by us for hours after that! Awesome!
> ...


 

   Would your "beautiful midwestern state" be Minnesota? That's the loons I was refering to ( though we also have plenty of the other kind as well).  I love waking up early in the morning up north and hearing the sound of loons on the lake, (the birds, not the fishermen).....


----------



## Bong Puller (Nov 8, 2011)

No We like the packers around here! lol
Many good years of Harvestfest in Harmony park though!
If you dont know em check out the band Wookiefoot from your area!
Peace B.P.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 9, 2011)

:bong: :bong2:

Morning bhc
:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2011)

:holysheep:  Feduh-X found me on the first try. :woohoo:

My girls were starting to get hungry:hubba: 

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW thats a new record for them  huh?....Hammy Must have told them Brown was better..:giggle:

Now feed those girls

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 9, 2011)

Great consider yourself lucky lol that doesn't happen often with them.:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao::bong:

*4u* This is the record for them and Brown is still better. They drove down my driveway like a road coarse car race Those chuck holes must have had their teeth rattling.:rofl:

*Lemon Jack* Once it took the 10 tries and 3 phone calls. Someone must have done their job and entered me in their computer system.

As our friend Ozzy would say TMT need to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## heal4real (Nov 10, 2011)

good morning MP happy :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

Heres a pic of *SmokMom *day after her B-Day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, some party, looking good there SM!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> Heres a pic of *SmokMom *day after her B-Day



4U, you promised you wouldn't.  

You're cut off now!!!

LMFAO!


----------



## cubby (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW that's some pic *4U*, Puts *Moms* naps in a whole new perspective... 




           BIU BHC!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> WOW that's some pic *4U*, Puts *Moms* naps in a whole new perspective...



:giggle:

tis Thursday.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> Heres a pic of *SmokMom *day after her B-Day




That must of been some party:hubba:

How come we were not invited?


BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Smoke some girls from the party are looking for you....something about you being thier little cheesecake:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeepers looks like* 4u* is gonna be a busy man for awhile and I bet they can smoke a lot of weed too. Hope ya got enough for all of them.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahh dang I missed it and look at all the . . . .babes:rofl: 

Late day at work I missed the girls.  :icon_smile: 

:bong2::bong::bong2:
:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

i didn't need to see that Cheffy, nope, nada, didn't need that in my brain...coulda gone my whole life cheffy. thanks tho.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

ahhh Rose they are just like your buds...big and beautiful


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2011)

You Mr Duck are a special duck!. A gentleman and a scholarly duck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You Mr Duck are a special duck!. A gentleman and a scholarly duck.



Why thanks Rose,:bong: I have been called a lot worst:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey *SmokingMom*:ciao: I hope to be posting some pics of the girls tonight once the lights come on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

:rofl:

*chef*...Just like me buds...I aint sharing those Babes


*Duck*...Happy Growing my friend


*Mom*/*Rose*   Much :heart:


:bong: and Pass:bong1:


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2011)

Literally a ton of fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Did I see a 6:04 am post from SmokingMom?
What in the world are you doing up so early?

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2011)

Today, 06:04 AM 	  #17
SmokinMom
2011


:confused2:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2011)

me thinks she was sleep typeing:rofl:


Thank you veterans...this :bong1:  is for you ALL

take care and be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2011)

4:20 am, Texas

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2011)

:spit: 

HAHAHA very funny ducky and 4U.  

Hit them bongs folks.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2011)

mORNING bhc :ciao:

Hey SmokingMom:ciao: I see you are still up a 5:57am is everything OK?


BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2011)

Morn BHC! Doing some rips before the day starts! BIU!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> mORNING bhc :ciao:
> 
> Hey SmokingMom:ciao: I see you are still up a 5:57am is everything OK?



U boys r so funny.  

I think I'm coming down with the ducky disease.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope i don't get it from hanging with you guys.

Cheffy! I will join you in a toke before sunrise.

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2011)

:rofl:

If you are up this early and bongin.....It is to late you got the ducky disease.:rofl:


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

oh crap, i was afraid of that. i am infected!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahahahahah!!!

Call me a dr!  I got the ducky disease!!

I notice 4us a lil scared to check in today.  Lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

do i need penicillin?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:ciao:  *Mom*...was out late last night...lots of medicated chocolate...think Ill have another fudge square:bolt:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

T minus 9 minutes till take off east coast time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 12, 2011)

:bong:   Jars almost empty bhc mega bummer. Harvest is three weeks away still grrrr.

Ah well if ya got em smoke em

:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :bong:   Jars almost empty bhc mega bummer. Harvest is three weeks away still grrrr.




Need to grow more


BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I hope i don't get it from hanging with you guys.
> 
> Cheffy! I will join you in a toke before sunrise.
> 
> Happy Saturday all.


Still there with ya Rosie! Now it's nap time!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 12, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Need to grow more
> 
> 
> BIU :bong:




Ya I got that this grow steppin up from a 150 watt to a 600 :hubba: 

Stuff sure does look alot better lol.  Don't know what im gonna do till then though.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2011)

*Load those bongs up people, it's Sunday.  *


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Nov 13, 2011)

BIU y'all...hittin the vape.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

Did I just wake up and missed New Years?   cause it appears SmokinMom has turned over a new leaf...

Where's Ozzy?

Hi ya Mr$ Ca$h :ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2011)

I dunno what's gotten into me.  My days and nights are all mixed up.  Feels like it should be 6.  

Man am I hungover.  I think I'll nap during commercials. 

What's new everyone?


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :bong:   Jars almost empty bhc mega bummer. Harvest is three weeks away still grrrr.
> 
> Ah well if ya got em smoke em
> 
> :bong2:



I know that feeling LJ...been smoking scraps waiting for this harvest. Never again. I am hiding a jar full of Larry OG in my attic for emergency usage.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I know that feeling LJ...been smoking scraps waiting for this harvest. Never again. I am hiding a jar full of Larry OG in my attic for emergency usage.


Ya lucky I went to my pops earlier for some breakfast and he smoked me out. . . . however not near the quality im used too   also no :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


gonna :bong:  and see whats on FOX


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like a movie about a runaway train


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

This future Spammer did a lot of work, just to spam us.:rofl:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=29990



> Occupation:
> Administrative office specialist



:rofl::rofl:



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning folks, ready to burn?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes'm bong loaded and lit :bong


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2011)

---on the reload here---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning folks, ready to burn?



You are late


:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Nov 14, 2011)

Good Morning All...:bong::joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

anyone see me lighter?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you check your hand? :laugh:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2011)

How's the group today?

I'm high as a kite on some hash.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2011)

Smoking some kush and headed to the kitchen.....BIU!!! Hey Smoke...sSMoke.....SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

Just bonged a picked premie bud about three weeks early . . . not too good yet . . . . .man it sucks running out hopefully this will be the last time this ever happens. . . .17 days. . . ..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2011)

You won't let this happen again Jack.

Cheffy, i don't even want to know what you googled to find that pic.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

:rofl:


*chef*..you Bust me up dirt ma


enjoy your ESPN tonight everyone

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2011)

Hehehehehe....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2011)

Mornin tokers.  

Tis 2 fer Tuesday.  :bong1: :bong1: 

:hubba: 

Whats on y'alls agendas today?  Besides smokin?

Where's ozzman?  :cry: 

Hi ducky, did I beet you?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2011)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2011)

:bong::bong:

*Mom*...Me thinks *ozzy *has new squeeez:lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2011)

Could be, 4u.  

The pipe fell over and the hash dumped out somewheres.  Damn, where'd it go?
Lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2011)

:hitchair:


That is a major foul girl


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 15, 2011)

It brings a tear to my eye lost hash. tisk tisk


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2011)

Its all fun and games till you lose your hash:laugh:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2011)

You still looking for it *Mom*?

Ill throw some Purple Frosting Hash on the Table...Just dont let *Mom *touch it:rofl:   load it for her:aok:


:bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2011)

Sinner!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 15, 2011)

it's my FRIDAY! :banana: :bong1: :bong1: :ccc: :48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy fri cashman!...wait....no one tell him it's tues!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 15, 2011)

hi friends, whats up, its been a couple of months thought id stop by and say high, speaking of, heres some Chernobyl , :icon_smile:  pass it around it is very good:bong2: later


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2011)

astro!!

high guys and gals.  

spark em.  

new hash has been loaded in a new pipe secured with a lid.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2011)

:bong:


Hump Day..wheres Me girlfriend


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> 
> Hump Day..wheres Me girlfriend


She's waiting on ya!


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2011)

One fer Hick too!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2011)

:rofl:

*chef*:hitchair:   Why *Hick *get the better one?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys! 
I love popping in every few months and seeing
that everyone still smokes bong... Right on! :bong2:


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2011)

The Don of Chronic in the house....what up bro. How is everything?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey folks, morning.  

Chef, no heavy weights.  How about some eye candy instead.  :hubba:  This thread is getting kinda scary.  

Who melts yer butter folks?

I'll toss up some CJ.  MMMmmm.  Crappy pitcher, but I wouldnt mind playing some ball with him.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2011)

Any of u boys like Scarlett?  :hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2011)

:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2011)

How about Catherine?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 17, 2011)

:bong1: :watchplant: :farm: :icon_smile: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 17, 2011)

this is how i look at stuff  
 bahaaaaa


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2011)

Too HOT Too Handle and too Cold Too Hold

:bong:


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2011)

astrobud said:
			
		

> this is how i look at stuff  View attachment 180259
> bahaaaaa




Bro where the helll ya been hiding at? Hope all is well bro.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 17, 2011)

:rofl: SmokinMom do you run those late night whispery commercials? The ones like... "are you lonely? Call 900-get-laid" ahahaha 
MadamSmokinMom,  Just Kidding


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2011)

An order of Scarlet to go please......:Hubba: I usually go for brunettes but I wld make an exception in Scarlet's case.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Scarlet is beautiful in that pic, isn't she.

I gotta say though, I'm kinda partial to redheads.  

:hubba:

Damn, found another redhead, shes even hotter.  Damn!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2011)

No one wants to play along?  Cmon chef...surely ya got a good lookin pic saved on yer pc.  

Bong up folks.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro where the helll ya been hiding at? Hope all is well bro.



everything is fine here on this end, glad to see er read from some old friends.ill br hangin around again, ive been on a pc i  did not want to put ma p on the drive with that one cuase the wifey uses it for school. have a nice day all. be nice today sm:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No one wants to play along? Cmon chef...surely ya got a good lookin pic saved on yer pc.
> 
> Bong up folks.


 



:bong:


View attachment moon.bmp


----------



## thedonofchronic (Nov 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The Don of Chronic in the house....what up bro. How is everything?


 
Hey lewis! everythings pretty good, Im still a heavy smoker and still research about growing. I actually just took a guy under my wing a while
ago, I helped him grow some really nice plants. Ive joined a paintball team and thats my main thing now and has been for the last year or so.
:icon_smile: 

OHOH the girl from Mythbusters??? anyone??
shes a godess!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Friday BHC


Have a Great weekend

got me gifted some C99  and Dutch treat...WOW!!

:stoned:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

Smoooooooooooooooooooooke! Right there with ya bud! Got these of a bud of mine the tga is holding what he called mountain dew! Very sweet and tasty...smells like the dew when you break it up! The other is a master low i think, either that or a kush! Very potent and very fruity! B....I.....U!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2011)

I am smoking the last of the satori...very sad. However the good news is I can harvest two satori's any minute.
It is snowing in the desert.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Rosie! BIU Chilly style!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 19, 2011)

:bong:  another lil premie bud bout 12 days from chop on the LS Then another 8 on the First J47.  Oooo I can't wait.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2011)

The truth of it all!............


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2011)

Mornin folks!

Tis Sunday.


----------



## heal4real (Nov 20, 2011)

Mornin SmokinMom up early tokin earlybird...

              Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## astrobud (Nov 20, 2011)

good morning friends. today is the annual toys for tots motorcycle run but i traded my m/c for a 4 wheeler however the kind folks where i now work(some of you may remember i was not happy at last job)let me use this for the weekend. oh what fun


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2011)

How cool astro!  And I hope ya like the new job better then the old one. 

Good morning everyone, it's Monday.  More For Monday.  :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   Help yourself, they're loaded, iced and ready. 

Have great daze.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 21, 2011)

good morn all, yes sm i am happy there, i make more money and the toys to ride on. biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC

Have a Great week

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 21, 2011)

:lama: :bong: :bong: ---2fer monday


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2011)

:hubba: Good morning friends.  Whats on the agenda for today?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 22, 2011)

morning *SmokinMom*cleaning for the holiday guests party of 12---cool thing is all i gotta do is cook the turkey, make the gravy, and make sure the stoners are taken care of---everyone will be bringing the sides---how bout you


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I was coming, sounds like you'll have a great Thnksgiving.

Mine's gonna suck. 

Here, hold this-  :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks---right back at you---:48: always room for another stoner with the munchies


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning BHC  :bong: Still got a lil premie bud  Harvest is right around the corner  

Bummer Smokinmom My thanksgiving is going to blow too   :48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2011)

good morning ducky.  

biu!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2011)

:bong::bong:

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 22, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong::bong:
> 
> Happy Tuesday


 
back at you


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2011)

2fer!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 22, 2011)

well, brined the bird for 24. she's in the oven now...

bourbon, egg nog, cool whip and pumpkin pie spice...MMM

bong it up my wife & friends!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you do the kosher salt brine? It all sounds good at your house *FA$tCA$h*


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 22, 2011)

Please notify *the chef, G13, and 4u* that due to a holiday week---2fer :bong: :bong: Tuesday was moved to Monday and Tuesday is 3fer:bong: :bong: :bong:---:hubba:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 22, 2011)

absolutely, rosie. kosher sea salt


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2011)

i will start mine tomorrow. I love thanksgiving. It is my favorite..eat all you want and hang with people you hopefully like.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2011)

Sup bongers and bongettes!!!

Hit em!!!

And again...

Then tell me-

What's your fav thing to eat on Thanksgiving?  Mines always been the dressing.  Y'all may call it stuffing .  If I had my way, my plate would just have dark meat, a small scoop of mashed taters, a small scoop of candied yams and a nice sized helping of dressing- all with turkey gravy...well, no gravy on the yams please.  Oh and the pie...oh I love pumpkin pie- plain, no whipped cream or ice cream please.  Gotta get my share of carbs!!

Damn, I'm hungry now.

I'll have to modify the menu this year...

Haven't figured it all out yet.  Maybe cornish game hens.. ha ha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2011)

:ciao:  *BHC*


:bong::bong:


my favorite is the :bong1:...is that a DIsh or Bowl? :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:



You're late ducky.  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2011)

Just been really busy this morning SM

Gonna be busy for awhile


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2011)

Busy is good, makes time go by quicker.  Need any help?  :giggle: 

It's weird beating you here.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2011)

> Busy is good, makes time go by quicker. Need any help?




Sure, if you have a few days to edit.


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2011)

1 day till turkey day! Doing some sides, mother in law is doing the bird! Gonna get fat n watch.......my eyelids! BIU!!!! Yo Orange its wed nes day....5 fer!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 23, 2011)

that's the what i'm talkin' bout chef---happy thanksgiving---


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sure, if you have a few days to edit.


A few days to what?  :hubba:  LMAO!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  I'm thankful for y'all.  Nice to know I have a little club with folks who will always bring a lil smile to my face.     (corny, sorry)

On the menu if I feel like cooking-

roasted chicken
instant stuffing (dressing, lol)
fresh greenbeans, may make it a greenbean casserole, havent decided
mashed potatoes
acorn squash done someway, somehow- perhaps
rolls
lemon merangue (sp??) pie
Plenty of beer & weed

We have lots to be thankful for.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2011)

Morn Smom! Hope you and all of MP have a great Turkey day! Biu early, headed to the in laws fer the bird! BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

damn chef, you're up early!  happy turkey day to you too.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving BHC :bong:

Eat till ya puke 

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

Um no thanks ducky- eat til ya nap is my slogan.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Um no thanks ducky- eat til ya nap is my slogan.



Looks like there is gonna be a lot of napping in your near future today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

Hehehe, during commercial breaks and bong hits maybe.  

I miss ozzman.  I hope he is having a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 24, 2011)

good morn club members and happy turkey day. going to meet my mom at ihop fer brkfast then home to start cooking. my brothers live on the same street and were kinda having a block party. lots of smoking, drinking, eating and football wacthing today i think.:icon_smile: again happy thanksgiving friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

astro- that sounds wonderful, having everyone so close.    you're very lucky.  as much as i hate holidays, this is the one i actually like.  it makes me think about how fortunate i really am, quite humbling.  too bad its the start of my least favorite- xmas.  

spark em up, peeps.  :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2011)

> start of my least favorite- xmas.



Where have you been:rofl: They have had X-Mas stuff out here in the stores since before Halloween. 
Whats there to snack on? I need to take a nap  
Happy Thanksgiving SM

Hey Astrobud:ciao:  Happy Thanksgiving, sounds like you got yourself a really nice party going on today


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

yes, unfortunately it's everywhere and i cant get away from it.

xmas is just hard when you miss loved ones who are no longer with us. 

bah humbug.

on a lighter note, i'm about to wash some dishes and start cooking something.  just gotta decide what.  lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BONGHOGS!

I am thankful for all ya all!


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2011)

Just about to head out to the mother in laws! Everybody have a gut busting turkeyday!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

:ciao:


*4u2  *:heart:  the BHC

enjoy your Family and friends today..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

Is 3pm too early to start drinking beer?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2011)

> xmas is just hard when you miss loved ones who are no longer with us.



Everyday seems that way lately




> enjoy your Family and friends today.



You are my Family and Friends today

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Rose

Hey chef,... brown truck me the leftovers will ya?
Happy Birdy day to ya.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is 3pm too early to start drinking beer?




:confused2:









Beer is not just for breakfast anymore?








:confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Its for Champions.....pass me a Beer *MOM*....Detroit is about to Rock  FOX


*Duck*.....enjoy your bird:giggle:  couldnt resist 

BIU  :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2011)

Duck, you would be welcome at our table. I hope your day is a good one.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 24, 2011)

never too early to have a beer or 12---with a couple OR 6 :bong: :bong: ---HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope your turkey is cooked just right Orange, enjoy your day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 24, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---thank you---hope you have a great day as well---i'll spot up some pics of the setting for 12---really great deal for me as my only responsibility is to cook the turkey and ham---many hands make light work---all the guests are bringing the rest of the goodies


HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn, you guys are making me hungry again.  

I made beer butt chicken, it turned out nicely.  Can't say the same for the mashed potatoes.  Lmfao.  Oh damn, I just remembered there's a pie in the kitchen...

Spark em!!  Be thankful!!  Joy..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

You still drinking *Mom*....lol....Nice spread *orange*


:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not answering that.  

Enjoying the game.  I have D Bryant and R Bush on my fantasy team, lmfao.  

Smoke up!  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2011)

Orange, what a beautiful table setting!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: The ferns on the table are really nice and the cranberry's in candles...love it, thanks for sharing that. How fun.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Everyday seems that way lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gona need HL and e few trucks fer that! Hope you all had a good one! Just finished a bowl and now.......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 24, 2011)

good to hear from y'all. 
BIU!
havin a good eve, here.
listen'n to a thanksgiving day tradition...
alices restaurant..the massacree.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 24, 2011)

whole house has been passing cold germs back and forth for the past couple weeks. Well woke up today and my 5 yr old had a fever again. We decided to scip the fam festivities. They said they understood, we didn't want to get the other little ones, or anyone for that matter sick. Broke out the bubbler around 1. Started watching aliens vs monsters with my sick kiddos when my wife came in and told me the sewer main was backed up again.....  BUZZKILL!!!  Took me about 2 hours to clear the sewer line. Re-upped with the bubbler. By that time I was so irritated! Came back in to relax and eventually get some cold leftovers delivered to our cootie infested door. Happy turkey day all!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone.

Ston, sorry about the crappy day yesterday.  Guess y'all probably didn't get any black Friday shopping done either.  

I have 1/2 a lemon pie left and it's calling me for breakfast.



Spark em folks!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2011)

Where's Ozzy

Just not right it being the holiday season and Ozzy not being here.

Hurry back Ozzy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2011)

:ciao:  Im up

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2011)

me 2

doing :bong1: after :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2011)

The Attitude Seedbank is giving an additional 15% off if you use the code *BLACKFRIDAY420* today.

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2011)

Wifey ran acros something that cracked me up! Seems all plumbers and septic co.'s are on high alert today! The day after turkey day is the buisiest for them both! With clogs, busted pipes and so forth the industry is always swamped with 4 times the normal calls! The day marked on thier calendar, although filled with extra bonuses, is affectionatly referred to as BROWN FRIDAY! I **** u not! This was on the local news!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The Attitude Seedbank is giving an additional 15% off if you use the code *BLACKFRIDAY420* today.
> 
> :bong:


 



:bolt: Attitude


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 25, 2011)

WOW---glad t-day is over---everything turned out great here---hope the same for you all---nice to continue my love affair with tending my garden on a nice sunny day---truly another day to give thanks:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn I'm late...

Good afternoon bongers, you're slacking, have a few more.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning BHC  :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 26, 2011)

morn bhc glad all had a happy thanksgiving, our little block party was ok. we shot guns, rode 4 wheelers, playin frisbe, ect. i have a 3 day weekend so im going to my moms this morn to do a little work and then [email protected] the rest of the weekend. i might even get to work on my model train empire pics coming soon, have a great day everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC....Im up and Devestated...I did a sulfur burn in Shed and think I killed them ALL:cry:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

WHAT?????  What happened?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC....Im up and Devestated...I did a sulfur burn in Shed and think I killed them ALL:cry:
> 
> :bong:



Oh noo!!!!!  Hope you update soon.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

Say it ain't so 4U 

Hoping for the best for your girls


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you look at his journal? do. So sad.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh it is.

I cannot believe it.

I am just glad that our pm problems here are at a minimum.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Nov 26, 2011)

Whoa! Just checked out your grow 4u. that sucks!

Thought I would pop in while Im ripping bong :bong1: and
see how everyone is. I cant wait until the day I can start a grow
again. Keep smoking everyone!  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

:ciao:  *thedonofchronic* 

thanks   I will join ya in a session:bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! :bong2: :bong2:
I love poppin by once in a while, always good to see you gents still at it!

Im glad to see that HIDs are still the dominant light source,
i thought even after this time that Leds would be at that point
but i guess not!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 26, 2011)

:ciao: HIGH!!! :48: :bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2011)

4u give your Ladies a bath and wash the leaves real good. They may come back.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning guys.  Ozzy I'm so glad u checked in!!

Bong it!!  It's Sunday.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice to see ya still around Ozzy

SM are you just going to bed or getting up?:confused2:

BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Up on this Sunday Morning...

*ozzy*..it is nice to see ya...how ya bee?   I did give them a good washing...funning thing to me is that the leafs are not crispy  but soft...Most are yellow very bad and I know aint comeing back...Im hopeing that the gooey reveggs...we weil see..haveing my first cup of Joe right now...then head out to SHed...

*duck*...thanks for the kind words my friend

*smokeMom*....Enjoy the show on FOX today

*drfting07*....Happy smokeing


TMT=BIU   :bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Sinner!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*


:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

:ciao:  Smoke!:48: :bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2011)

Duders saw your burn pics.........:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :hitchair: : :hitchair: :doh: :doh:  :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

:bong::bong::joint:=:fly::stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey *Ozzy* :ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

How's It going Duck.:48::48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Could be going better but it is getting better. Just one more trip south and I should be done with that mess.

How about you? You have a good OD season?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

Bad OD season here but I got enough to last til March snd I'll be harvesting some indoors


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a good OD. Waiting to get my ID done. Then gonna shut the flower room down for awhile. Trying to keep the mothers going till I can fire the FR back up in a couple of months.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a fire 3 wweks ago and was GLAD I didn't have anything going at my place. Neighbors house caught fire and spread to mine. No one hurt but I was gone the the firemen where everywhere in my place.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok. Were they able to save your home? That sure would be one freak way to get busted. But you hear about it in the news happening occasionally.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll rebuild it and rent it out have a farm now to start building on.,  I had went hunting up in the mountains and didn't find out til I drove home. Ilost my comp and stereo and about 400 albums otherwise I was lucky.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2011)

Geez, that is too bad ozzy, but of course better you were not hurt. Still major bummer. We wondered where you were, so i am glad your back.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

I figured a few ppl did wonder with me coming back to just disapear again but I just can't bring myself to visit my home on someone else's comp


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Did ya get anything hunting?

Yeah anything can be rebuilt. Just glad it turned out ok for you and not a major loss. But I have been watching them _storage shows_ and they sure seem like they get some good money for those vinyl albums.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

Some of the 1's I lost are hard if not impossable to replace.

I've taken 2 does and a ol'8 pointer that was at least 7 yrs old.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

mmmm...deer tenderloin


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 27, 2011)

hey *ozzy* glad to see you back---sorry to hear bout your loss---was wondering where you were after the computer issue and look forward to seeing you around on a regular basis again---peace brother


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

That's supper tonight Duck. Deer tenderloin, fried taters, greenbeans, biscuits and fried apples


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2011)

:bolt: *ozzy *Pad...:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 28, 2011)

good morn all. sorry to hear bout your troubles ozz.im going to town anyone need anything :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2011)

astrobud said:
			
		

> good morn all. sorry to hear bout your troubles ozz.im going to town anyone need anything :farm:


 

Milk and eggs



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2011)

Papers and a lighter:huh:I can never keep them around always going up in Smoke


----------



## engneer (Nov 28, 2011)

Could you pick me up a sack-O-buds?  :bong2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2011)

Smokin a bowl, instead of a roll,
i ponder on sugary past grows.....
Then i see my retarded cat, licking unmentionable places of fat,
and think..... atleast he's not picking his nose!
..
......a peom .......by the chef!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2011)

Well thank you for that literary wonder Cheffy!


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well thank you for that literary wonder Cheffy!


 
I like to give......im a giving person


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2011)

We love that about you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning everyone. 

Besides firing up the bongs, what's on your agenda for the day?

It's early.  I'm going back to bed lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2011)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2011)

:ciao:  its cold brrrrrr

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2011)

It's cold here too!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2011)

Temps dropping here to snow showers tonight they say.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 29, 2011)

Woke up this moring to snow!  Way to early for that in my part of the country eek. Hopefully not a sign of things to come  

:bong:  BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2011)

It is gray and dark and gloomy here.  It is a good thing i have some satori huh.  Stay warm ya'll.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeepers here we go again..fed-duh-X cannot find me. I ordered 2 tents, one is just a few hours away and the other is coming out of Cali, I can almost bet the one from Cali will get here before the other one. I guess I should start e-mailing the sellers prior to buying and if they use Fed-duh-X just do not order from them. I even leave all their door sticky's up just so that the drivers can see how many times they have been here and they still cannot find the place. This is starting to get ridiculous


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2011)

It got ridiculous a few yrs ago duckie.  

Cold here too.  Bleh.  I want my sunny hot summers back.  Did I say that?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2011)

I hear ya SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning folks.  Looks sunny outside.  I better go catch a few rays.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning BHC:ciao:

First snow of the season is on the ground


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

Ack snow!!!!!!!!!!!

But it sure is pretty, isn't it.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

No it is cold and wet

Not enough fell to make it pretty


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

Well hopefully you'll get enough to look pretty soon, and bring you holiday (gag) cheer.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope it goes away and gets to about 60


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope so too Duck. Maybe you better load your bong in case it doesn't.
Good morning all~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2011)

:ciao:   Hump Day




now wheres me girlfriend:giggle:


:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 30, 2011)

no snow, but it is 45*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

Well fed-duh-ex has already posted a delivery exception for me today This is day 2 of the saga


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2011)

Duck I think you need to give up on getting anything shipped to you thru Fedlost.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2011)

You got that right Ozzy..   From now on I will be asking the seller what delivery system they use and if they use Fed-duh-Ex I will tell them I would love to buy your product but since you use Fed-duh-ex I will not be able to purchase your item


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

what up fella's---3fer and a nap---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2011)

Not much here having a cup of coffee and getting thing ready to make some jerky.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2011)

a nap sounds good.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2011)

how's the health ozzy---your grows---did the pp work out for you---been a while---got some catching up to do---good to see you back---later


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

Hitting the bong.......stoned....join me......wednesday.....3fer:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Chef, I will.


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosie! Hitting some master kush! Take a nug!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2011)

Goodnight BHC

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2011)

Good morning BHC.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Howdy SM:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2011)

Good morning ducky.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

ah nothing like waking up and having to read posts that are full of swearing, cussing and purposely miss spelling words in order to bypassing the filters so they can swear more.and the mods don't seem to care This was one of the things that made this forum unique and enjoyable but not anymore.  This forum is going down hill fast.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2011)

hey *duck*---i do apologize for offending you with my language---many times what some find funny---others don't---RULES ARE RULES---kinda think we all push the envelope around here just a bit in the very nature of  what we do---my post was not edited and the astrik was intentionally used in place of the curse words was all intended to be in good fun---i am thankful that i did not get BANNED for breaking the rules---99.9% of my posts are within the confines of good clean penmanship---thanks for putting up with my straying from the rules for a moment---i certainly do not want to be part of the group that is sending this forum down hill fast for peeps like you---falling back in line now---:bong: :bong: :bong: 3 fer


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Morning Bongers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2011)

:bong:

Going to work now...Have a great Day everyone...Keep those :bong1:  a bubblin


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I got another delivery exception from Fed-duh-X. This is even after I talked and e-mailed  them and gave them the surrounding addresses also. I sure am glad that they do not do ambulance services or the mail or deliver propane. The thing is it is so easy to find my place. There is not much room for homes when there is a lake north of ya and a river next to ya. The gentlemen I spoke with at their hub knew where I lived. This is so frustrating


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess you don't want to go pick it up? wouldn't it be easier? Sorry Duck. Don't shoot um when they get there.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

Rose their hub where I would have to pick it like 60 miles away.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

I bet you want to scream and worse.. Sorry. if i was there i would beat them  up for you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

No need Rose but thanks for offering. I think I got them scared of me after my last phone call to them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like they've been scared of you since the very beginning duck, lol.

The whole thing is ridiculous.  I still remember the worm disaster..!!

Biu folks!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

Well now they have 2 packages of mine sitting at their hub. The tent from cali and the tent from 2 1/2 hours away. Lets see if they can get it done tomorrow. If not I am going to put a billboard up next to the highway stating my dissatisfaction with their service. Bet they find me then when I tell them I live where the Fed-duh-X sign is saying they suck.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 1, 2011)

:yeahthat: would be kinda hard to miss duck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home and ready for me :bong:

*Duck*..can ya not recommend "Brown" insted of Fed duhX?...I know when I order crap I can pick the meens of delivery

*RoseBud*....I gots some Bullies Here..wanna come beat M up 4me


TMT  BIU :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Im Home and ready for me :bong:
> 
> *Duck*..can ya not recommend "Brown" insted of Fed duhX?...I know when I order crap I can pick the meens of deliver


 
......taco bell


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 2, 2011)

mornin


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> mornin



Good morning  everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2011)

Its Friday :yay:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Its Friday :yay:
> 
> :bong:



:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: for Friday

Who want's em?  Full of bubble this morning.  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeepers the idiots got one tent here but loaded the other tent on a different truck:confused2:

That one is now on delivery exception, what idiots!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh geez Duck, those guys...I would be so ticked.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2011)

Rose When I asked the driver where my other package was he asked what other package. I told him that I had spoken to the manager of the hub the day before and told him there would be another package arriving, I tracked it and they had both of them at their hub at the same time. The driver goes well I am the only one that knows how to get to my place, he then goes on to say that he will see me Monday. Why did he not contact the other driver, I am clueless. How in the world do they stay in business? I am still thinking of putting that billboard up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think the billboard will do any good, Those driver cant read.


:bong: :48::48::48: Let's start Friday night right:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I don't think the billboard will do any good, Those driver cant read.



They cannot back-up either :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2011)

:ciao:   BHC


:bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## heal4real (Dec 2, 2011)

It's Friday!!!!:joint: :bong: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2011)

It's Saturday

What are u up to?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2011)

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2011)

:woohoo:

My other tent arrived

No more of having to deal with Fed-duh-X


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

:yay: *duck*....what size did ya get?   I want a tent...just so I can join *Hammy *club  Whats the smallest tent I can get..and what light would ya use?


TMT   BIU   :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi *4U, * I just got a tent too.2x4x5  Love it.

*Duck*:woohoo: :ccc: :headbang: :yay: :headbang: :yay: :banana: :clap: :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to Amsterdam y'all.  :clap:  I'm so excited.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2011)

*4u* One tent is 2x4x6.5 the other tent is 4x4x6.5.

The 2x4 I am going to use for veg with my t-5's and my 4x4 I am going to throw 1 of my 600's in it at first if that is not enough light I will throw my other 600 in there too.

They make all sizes of tents from propagators to full room tents. I am going to write up a review of both and throw it in HL's Tent growers forum.

*Sm* I would be excited too it sounds like you are going to have a wonderful time.

*Rose* Thanks.... I did not mean to vent so much here but it is very frustrating dealing with Fed-duh-X


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

Have fun !!!...I think that is great you get to do that. Smoke one for MP.


----------



## heal4real (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Hey Hey

One Love


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 3, 2011)

BIU BHC harvest time!!!!!

Bringing down a big girl after dinner


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2011)

.....ug.......


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats Jack...(poet)  He has been waiting for this chef..he was almost smokeless.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Rosy just finished trimming her up man was I surprised she yielded quite well.  Looks to be in the neighborhood of around 3 oz.  Jack 47 Im quite pleased. 
Just smoked a good chunk of scissor hash :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be joining # 902 if its avail..

Always up to rip!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Jonathan, welcome.    Go see on the 1st page if the # is available.

Tomorrow we go to the Dam.  :woohoo:   It's only for 2 nights so we'll have to cram it all in quick.  Who needs sleep?  That can be done later, right?   

I've been in the UK visiting for a month and return to the states on Friday.  You won't be seeing any more early morning posts from me for a while.  :giggle:  Haha ducky knew something was up!  

I've sure had a great time here.  Great weed and even better company :hubba:   .  Gonna be hard to leave.  

And on that note- hit them hash pipes peoples!!!  :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2011)

Now I see

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2011)

Good morning all.
Duck, you can vent all you want. I would have been so ticked. I understand your frustration. I was just happy they finally showed up. Do you have them set up?
It is Sunday in bong land. do it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Rose:ciao: Yep I have had them set up and down. I put a review of them in the Tent Growers thread


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool. And I even knew something was up with smoking mom when she dropped the hash at 4 am or something.. Fun.
Have a great time SM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> I'll be joining # 902 if its avail..
> 
> Always up to rip!


 


Welcome to the club..nice glass..I like small bubblers...What ya packing in there?  .be sure send *Hick* your worst meds...he Likes sheep too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone,
@4u2sm0ke - afghan kush from the WOS/auto. I'm a fan of the sherloc lineup, as well as my 18in water bong that attaches to the gas mask!, But my lungs can barely handle it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2011)

:bong:  


anyone see my remote?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2011)

check your couch  cushions :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Well the weather man said we had are wettest Spring ever, our wettest November ever, and only 2.42" until it is our wettest year ever recorded. Guess what? It is raining and has been for the last 3 days, I think we will reach our wettest year ever.

Oh well


BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like great weather for a duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm in the Dam y'all.  

Neat place but the weeds not anything to write home about.  Guess I've just gotten picky over the years.  We had northern lights and chocolope so far.

I saw some very ugly whores in windows and wondered if they get solicited much, lmao.

Saw a few snowflakes too.  Lol. 

More later.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2011)

ostpicsworthless: 





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm in the Dam y'all.
> 
> Neat place but the weeds not anything to write home about. Guess I've just gotten picky over the years. We had northern lights and chocolope so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2011)

> I saw some very ugly whores in windows




WHeres the pics


----------



## painterdude (Dec 5, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm in the Dam y'all.
> 
> Neat place but the weeds not anything to write home about.  Guess I've just gotten picky over the years.  We had northern lights and chocolope so far.
> 
> ...



.....hey mom......pedophiles are ugly.....a rapist is ugly.....some Dallas Cowboys are ugly......400 lb fat people are ugly.....politicians are ugly....some nuns are REALLY ugly.....a 200 lb 2 yr old baby is ugly.....hyenas are ugly....doctors who smoke cigarettes are ugly....rude, loud, mean people are ugly.....drunken soccer fans are ugly.....FOX News is ugly....turkeys are ugly......some so-called art is ugly.....Honey Badgers are real ugly.....etc.,  etc., etc.,.....but whores are not ugly....they are just over-worked and worn out.....mom, think about their normal days work and some of the things they have to do with complete strangers who are probably drunk and have some real sick ideas about what's going to happen during their 30 minutes.....personally, my heart goes out to them for performing a very dangerous job with little personal satisfaction other than getting the client out of her room and surviving once again to do it all over and over and over and over until she ends up having someone think that she looks UGLY...kind of makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've thought a lot of the same things of what u said.  And I could delve deeper too.  But I'm telling you-  these ugly ones I saw weren't gonna get any business I can assure you!!  Downright skanks!!!  I know they'd make better money in another career.  ;-)

There was one lady banging on her glass window trying to solicit men.  She wasn't bad looking.  Just kinda aggressive.  Lmao.

Morning everyone.!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....hey mom......pedophiles are ugly.....a rapist is ugly.....some Dallas Cowboys are ugly......400 lb fat people are ugly.....politicians are ugly....some nuns are REALLY ugly.....a 200 lb 2 yr old baby is ugly.....hyenas are ugly....doctors who smoke cigarettes are ugly....rude, loud, mean people are ugly.....drunken soccer fans are ugly.....FOX News is ugly....turkeys are ugly......some so-called art is ugly.....Honey Badgers are real ugly.....etc.,  etc., etc.,.....but whores are not ugly....they are just over-worked and worn out.....mom, think about their normal days work and some of the things they have to do with complete strangers who are probably drunk and have some real sick ideas about what's going to happen during their 30 minutes.....personally, my heart goes out to them for performing a very dangerous job with little personal satisfaction other than getting the client out of her room and surviving once again to do it all over and over and over and over until she ends up having someone think that she looks UGLY...kind of makes you think doesn't it?




Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Beautiful people can see the beauty in most anything and ugly people just see the ugliness in most everything.jmo. And remember beauty is only skin deep.


BIU :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Dec 6, 2011)

:icon_smile: Good morning SmokinMom, those guys are "guys" and they would never say a ***** is ugly...:hubba: :angrywife: :hitchair:

 :48:

Duck is right though Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and only skin deep.

:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

I think an empty Bong in ugly

:bong::bong:


2 fir tuesday


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

well your bong must be beautiful cause it is never empty


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2011)

My mom used to say pretty is as pretty does.  Maybe that doesn't work in this case.  I used to get sick of hearing that though.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

I've thought a lot of the same things of what u said. And I could delve deeper too. But I'm telling you- these ugly ones I saw weren't gonna get any business I can assure you!! Downright skanks!!! I know they'd make better money in another career. ;-)

quote by SM

brown bags---:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2011)

A Hard one has no conscience. Any port in a storm will do. and that is why they get work:aok::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

Throwing some Green on the PAge...:hubba:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

Now that my friend, is heaven!. I'm in awwe. Probably just ruined my keyboard from drool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

What the Bud?...or Bud Light:giggle:

dont let *SMokMom *get me beer man


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

Both lol, I'm a fan of bud light lime myself. but the bud for this case lol. Which strain was that? Only packing the bowl today, bong nukes my lungs and I've been sick.. Fiancee is cheifin the last of the Afghan kush auto with me. then its back to reggies til harvest .. or stop and bare with the back ache to lower my  tolerance to achieve better results around harvest.. ahh debating things suck while high lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

not sure the strain *jonath4n*  it was a tester I was doing for another site...I know its a Sativa Dom and was ion week 12...Not sure Ill get to know the strain though as they dont tell us untill the Harvest with a smoke report..And Im not sure Ill get a good smoke report do to my miss-haps...I think she will still smoke okay...slow down on the meds till HArvest..dont go and suffer back pain though...

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah I hope it doesn't taste like sulfur, that would be a bummer


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not so much burning through it, This is the first grow for me in a year or so. Just got legal this past september and didn't want to get caught up being illegal. Once i get my SOG down, I should be set for a while depending on how this afghan haze 33 is, Hope its a good pheno since I only have 1.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> yeah I hope it doesn't taste like sulfur, that would be a bummer


 
thats our concern as well....Ill keep ya posted my friend


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

hate to be the bearer of bad news *4u* ---but you do not want to smoke that---in fact you don't even want that in your hash bucket---it's trash---i know you are gonna try it anyway---but---make sure you got a couple of those lime lite beers close when you do---remember how it smelled---that's how it's gonna taste---beware my friend


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

you made my stomach hurt on that post ^^ I'll look back for a smoke report lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning :ciao: BHC

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

:ciao:  *Duck*


Have a wonderful day my friend..

:bong:  and pass :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

Good morning peeps.

Hope all is well in bongland. I am going to decorate this place today. Wish ya were here to help and oh by the way...satori will be involved.
Have a great day all ya all!


----------



## cubby (Dec 7, 2011)

:ciao: Good morning BHC!!!!!
Hope everyone's well today. 
*4U*, I feel bad for you brother, having bud infused with sulfur is worse than having no bud at all. I'm sure you have back up bud to get you thru this though.
*Rosebud*, have fun decorating (and the Satori will definately add to the festive spirit) Since the day after Thanksgiving I've put up my tree.....and decorated it 3X. I have mild OCD (I prefer to think of it as being detail oriented). So if the tree don't look right I'll just strip it down and do it again. I don't mind, I accompany my tree trimming with cappachino and Kahlua, paired with bong hits of NL. And the Chipmunks Christmas music.


BIU BHC!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh Cubby, my kind of guy...get it right or don't do it? I would like to see your tree.  Have a great day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

:ciao:  *cubby*


you know me brother and Im sitting on my limit in wieght...just building up my plant count now...My Outdoor harvest should last me all year..even with sharing with friends...Be sure to post up pics of your garden when ya get a chance...


:ciao:  RoseBud..Happy decorating


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 7, 2011)

Some are pretty damn ugly and thats coming from someone who aint no oil painting and skanky too in fact some look like they smell real bad.
The fat woman who looks like a feeder type is well plain fat and ugly.
T4


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good morning BHC!

Happy tokes! 

Has anyone heard of "mr. nice and legal"?, I got a dooby from a friend and tried it.. Its a stoned feeling/buzz but makes your anxiety shoot out the roof. 

My recommendations - NONE.. Not worth it unless you like freaking out !


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

j4 you need to kill the live outside link


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry , Ahhh I thought I read over the rules well to. I think I'll just stick to simple post's anymore lol. Thanks for being considerate and just not dropping the ban hammer...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

hang in jon, you'll get the hang of us. Glad your here.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY 100th post!, thats kinda sad being I only joined up 12/1/2011.. but I have no life, Fiancee has low blood pressure/sugar/salt and she was taken to a hosp for a week and I stayed by her side and lost my job.. Now i'm in the market again for job searching but its too hard around here. Thinking about finishing this grow and packing my bags to better soil to plant my family seed in. 


Thanks everyone for being patient with me while i learn the rules/regulations of MP. You guys/girls are one of the biggest helps I've endured in my life. 
Thanks to everyone again! 

HAPPY BONG TOKES!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah what Rose said. We enjoy your company here and hope everything goes well for you and your fiancee.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Duck! Glad to see ya guys support use newbies! 

You guys have no idea how much help you all have been already from just reading your journals/posts! Lots of great knowledge here!

Okay, Back on topic.. Sorry guys!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's forcast  Well packed :bong::bong::bong: followed by intermited napping


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Today's forcast  Well packed :bong::bong::bong: followed by intermited napping




I'll join for the first part, 2nd part if your not a cuddler :hubba: 


jk, Happy tokes!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> I'll join for the first part, 2nd part if your not a cuddler :hubba:
> 
> 
> jk, Happy tokes!


 


:holysheep:  lookout  tmi


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> I'll join for the first part, 2nd part if your not a cuddler :hubba:
> 
> 
> jk, Happy tokes!


 
must be female to receive cuddling all others get to snore on the floor


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> YAY 100th post!, thats kinda sad being I only joined up 12/1/2011.. but I have no life, Fiancee has low blood pressure/sugar/salt and she was taken to a hosp for a week and I stayed by her side and lost my job.. Now i'm in the market again for job searching but its too hard around here. Thinking about finishing this grow and packing my bags to better soil to plant my family seed in.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for being patient with me while i learn the rules/regulations of MP. You guys/girls are one of the biggest helps I've endured in my life.
> ...


 
congrats on the posts...ya see how many I have...that tells ya I dont have a life either...lol...you will catch on and become a great asset to this community..trust me ..Ive broken and bended so many rules...but then Im a rebel without a cause......when ya want to share an outside link...after ya copy and paste it in your post..replace the tt to XX

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cVmx5bOaU

then we all know to change the XX to tt..when we copy paste to browser:aok:  this will not bring the Ban Hammer down..and keep *Hick *in his cave with his sheep...rofl..

lets see whats in your Garden..can ya share any pics of your setup and plants?

take care and be safe


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm running 5x bubblelicious auto's from nirvana 
1x NL Auto from G13 Labs
1x Bagseed
1x Afghan haze 33 from CH9. 

under a 400w MH/HPS, I do have (2) 8bulb 4ft t5 H.O's to throw in when the time is needed though. 

May I post pics here that pertain to my tent/plants?

Bubblelicious is (from oldest to youngest) 7-1days old.. (thats from seed cracking) 
NL is around 15 days old
bagseed is 35-38 days old.. 

I joined here when my afghan haze 33 and my first bubble cracked!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2011)

We post just about everything in the BHC j4n


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply oz, Just didn't wanna get more out of line, Figured I'd wait and ask!. lol

Here is the setup before I re arranged today.

reflector is a hydrofarm daystar AC 6in, 6in 240cfm can fan, 6x25ft of alumin flex ducting from hydrofarms.. Soil is ocean forrest, no grow nutes on the auto's (was told not too, just use the tiger bloom (1/4 strength) once they show sex)

If thats incorrect plz lemme know.

Pic of cooper (boxer) and Roxie (red nose) sleeping on their couch. Daisy the other red nose was off in la la land playing with the kitty 

EDIT: I did have the t5's in there for the seedlings but I read its okay to use MH for seedlings? So I removed the T5s, Laid a floor down, and surrounded them all together under the light.. I will post another pic in here with how it looks now in a cpl moments. hehe ran a lil low on soil in the last bubble's bag lol. Hope it doesn't effect its growth that bad.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

nice green j4:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

Them Dogs got couch lock...:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!, Now is it true seedlings can handle the MH right off the rip? if not I'll re set the t5's in their. I like the looks of it being clean with just the MH though , could always do a trial and error run I suppose. 

my bagseed is getting out of control though, by the time the auto's finish flowering I think its going to be TOOOOOOO big lol. thinking of super cropping or more lst'ing.

Nice comment on the couch lock, hahaha litterly had me LOL'ing.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

I must admit i clicked on the dogs first. They seem to be pretty good friends. They look hugable.

Oh yeah, your plants look nice.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

I like t-5's better but mH's will work just got to watch the heat and keep the bulb a bit farther away.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

I have both and use the t5 only. Love it.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have had the boxer since he was a pup, and the 2 red nose just a couple weeks now.. They were breeding the mom and fighting the pups, Well I went to a "friends" house and saw jus how badly little daisy was tore up and took both dogs. The mother (roxie) and cooper was love at first sight, Her daughter even loves him.. I'll post another pic in a lil of them all locked together like that sleeping lol. 

Okay, So go back to the t5's then? I'm a little confused lol.. Heat isn't bad since its a 5x4x3 tent with great air exchange, IF i turn my exhaust on, it won't go over 72F, if I turn it off and just run the intake (out take still has a little pull to it) it will stay 78F.


Edit: Right now I'm running 20/4.. should I be running 24/0? and switch to 20/4 for flowering of auto's? I can't find nothing on the bubblelicious auto's for light scheduals, all links are broken or never finished lol. (eeek lotta bad reviews too :/)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi folks, back in the UK from the Dam now.  Fly back to Tx tomorrow.

The Dam was AWESOME!  Had a great tour guide as well, never got lost or turned around, or if we did we were just too high to care, lmao.

I will say the weed there was disappointing.  I think we've all just been spoiled, what do you think?  

I'll post some pics later on.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Anyone ready for a trim party?


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2011)

How completely bizarre.  Someone from the BHC gave me a neg rep for this post recently....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=671545&postcount=16402

I don't know who it was, but damn, why not just sign reps and not hide behind them...

Anyhoo...spark up peoples.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe they made a mistake? or you have a admirer?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Anyone ready for a trim party?
> 
> ...


 


Is ther gonna be free :bong:


if so:bolt: *ducks* PAd


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How completely bizarre.  Someone from the BHC gave me a neg rep for this post recently....
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=671545&postcount=16402
> 
> ...



Morning ALL, 
that must have been a mistake Sm...enjoy your trip home..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

*4u* as many as you can do


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm only 30 min from the erie , I got two hands with 2 pairs if scissors lmao! Who's bringing around the MP bus to pick us all up for destination DUCK! lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey neighbor :ciao:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good afternoon sir!, Off to a good start today? 

I took 6 little ones from my bagseed momma lastnight, Hoping they root and  turn out good, then I'm going to flip her at a friends in a cpl days once she bounces back


----------



## cubby (Dec 8, 2011)

:ciao: BHC, what's up?
Hey *Duck*, I just bought brand new Fiskars and am ready to try them out. I've using them on house plants, like a little kid with a new toy. 
   Hey *Mom*, sucks about the negative rep, that was about when I squished my finger building my grow room. Maybe the negative rep was intended to be positive? I can't see how anything in your post could be taken negatively. And for what it's worth, IMHO, any rep, positive or negative, should be automaticly signed.

   You peeps take it easy and BIU BHC!!!!:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 8, 2011)

winter on the left side of the continent---cold weather should get these a nice  dark purple---:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 8, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi folks, back in the UK from the Dam now.  Fly back to Tx tomorrow.
> 
> The Dam was AWESOME!  Had a great tour guide as well, never got lost or turned around, or if we did we were just too high to care, lmao.
> 
> ...


ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:ostpicsworthless:
Pmsl rotflmao lol look forward to the piccies sm
T4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2011)

:yeahthat::goodposting:

:48::48::48::joint:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Still trimming and now it is snowing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


its Friday :yay:

as *ozzy *says..TMT..BIU  :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud, 4u, ozzy, duck, and all the other distinguished members of the BHC*---hope you are well---have a good day :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeepers my whole house smells of Cheddarwust  


Hey Orange:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

HEY *ORANGE*!!!!!

Happy weekend DUCK, CHEFFY, CUBBY, 4U, Ozzy, SM, T4, and anyone else I missed....BONGITUP.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone!

Duck! I still got my scissors in hand! haha. 

Yay, you woke up to snow too? It started here lastnight


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey bongers, I just bought Mr rb a new recliner for our anniversary in January. Don't tell him...It is a dark red/brown, and very nice. They will deliver it on "our day". I had to tell someone.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wish I'd get a new recliner!, Only thing I keep getting is new bills . Wish I was warned how hard adult hood could be at times..


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

I think we were all warned, we just didn't believe it. It can be
hard, but you will do like most of the rest of us.  He had to be married to me for 40 years to get a new chair. ha.

You'll be ok bubba. Bills do suck however.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2011)

:ciao:  BHC


Im Home and feel like a Nap

No Snow here ..mid 40f during day
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

40 years.....congrats *Rose* and the Mr. too

head North *Bubba*

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Duck, i was 3 when we married. ha


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

well at least we know it wasn't a shotgun wedding :laugh: since you were only 3


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

we only knew each other 3 months, but no, the kids waited 3 years.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

ahhhh was it a case of _love at first sight_?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

you know, he said something the first night I met him and I thought, oh brother my mom would want me to marry this guy.

ps. it was for him...hahaha


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

that must have been something very special he said that first night.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

It wasn't really a big deal, my mom always told me that the way a guy treats his mother is the way he will treat you. So that night he told me how much he loved his mom. That didn't make me fall in love with him, just weird that my mom had always talked about that. It shouldn't have worked out, but i am very thankful it has.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2011)

What if your mom likes the wifey better than you...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2011)

> It wasn't really a big deal, my mom always told me that the way a guy treats his mother is the way he will treat you.



:aok:



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> What if your mom likes the wifey better than you...



It is because wifey is nicer duh cheffy.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2011)

Morning bongers...24 degrees here, my vaporizer broke, geez, just caused i used it everyday nonstop for 11 months. Better find me a bong quick.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2011)

Tell Hubby get ya a :bong1: for Christmas


38f here right now..think Ill turn the heat up
:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello bhc

Hope alls well.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey SM, you home all safe and sound? jet lag? How you doing?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm home, slept 13 hrs, can't tell if I'm jet lagged or not.
Now that I'm home, I wish I was away still.  Odd, huh?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Some are pretty damn ugly and thats coming from someone who aint no oil painting and skanky too in fact some look like they smell real bad.
> The fat woman who looks like a feeder type is well plain fat and ugly.
> T4



Lmfao!!  I just went a few pages back and saw your post!!

Thanks 4 being a great taxi driver for us...sounds like its a good thing I didn't have my reading glasses on ya goofy lookin bastard.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

the river froze overnight, that is how cold it is here


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Eek.   not quite that cold here, but nevertheless brrrrrr. 

Morning BHC.   Love Sunday morning.  :bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is because wifey is nicer duh cheffy.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 11, 2011)

hey duck, sry to hear about the Cldness. 17F lastnight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

Same temps here duck. It was a good night to curl up with a shot and :joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2011)

:bong:


and The Remote...Lets see whats on FOX


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing on fox here..my remote is getting worn out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

I lost my remote and lost 10lbs getting up to change the channel every couple mins


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

My fingers are so sticky they are sticking to the keyboard. Makes it hard to type


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice problem to have Duck:sticky pinkie is better than a stinky one:laugh:

:48: Look out world New brakes on the truck


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope your roads are not icy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

:confused2: What difference does that make? I done got studs on the back


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

won't know if your brakes are working


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

If they help control the sliding, thats better that they were doing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2011)

Have a Great week Bongers....


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2011)

moanin'n---got a few plants OD in the cold and rain today that need some attention---:shocked: wasn't expected till later today---wish you all a very stoney day---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Sick as a dog today

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope ya feel better *duck*...SToke that Fire and Light that Bong..


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry your sick Duck. Take good care of yourself please.

Morning Bongers.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to here your sick Duck. Hope you get better soon

:cry:  winters here got the first frozen water line call of the yr time to go do some EDIT


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn 4u, fox was sure exciting, I heard all about it!!

Duck I hope ya feel better soon.  Want some soup and quackers?  Ha ha.

Have great weeks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

:rant: man using galvinized iron pipe underground was one of his dumbest ideas. :bong::bong: started walking across the yard and it was like walking on a water bed :bong: 35 ft long 28 in deep ditch to find a pin hole in pipe that should never been underground:bong::joint::joint::joint:

:huh: what was I talking about :stoned: now. Man I love my meds


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

What a bummer Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

Dummy here should not have let other know I was able to work again. The past 2 weeks the phone has been a hot line.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

Darn phones


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning Duck 
BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2011)

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes

Feeling much better after waking up this morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

I am glad you feeling better Duck. 

Morning Bongers, I know I mentioned my  vaporizer died, but did I tell you flames shot out of it?  I miss it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

What a bummer Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Duck. Don't think i should replace it..sheesh, ya use something 5 times a day for every day for 11 months, what a rip. ha. It actually has a year warranty, but lets face it, I killed it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

What kind was it?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

It was a vapir. the weird thing is, i don't feel like i get as loaded without it. My bong broke many months ago, so I rolled a joint. seems a waste after the vape. then I used a reg pipe, but I am hooked on the vape.  Fire shooting out has a way of making you walk away...lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I love my vape also but not the fire part

I never turn mine off but at the end of the day


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

what kind do you have?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

DaBuddha


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

Should I get one? you use it everyday like I do?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep, like a drinking fountain. Every time I walk by it I hit it

click the link in my sig to see my set-up


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

This has been fun talking to you Duck. Have you had it forever? Thanks for your input, continue to feel better and better.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

I have had it for about 2 years


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

:woohoo:

The brown truck found me with no problems. Funny how they can and Fed-duh-X can't.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2011)

And you leave it on all day and that works. Sounds like I better get one of those. I was looking at the v tower. Mr rb said he would like to get me a new one. I am pouting I think.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah Rose I really like my DaBuddha Plus they have great customer service. You talk to a real person, in their office in IL. I used their customer service when ordering spare parts that I have yet to use.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Duck. Are you feeling better? Glad brown found you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2011)

I think I remember when ya Got your DaBudda *duck*...

*RoseBud*...You no need to pout..Im sure Mr.RB  allready has one wrapped under the tree...


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :woohoo:
> 
> The brown truck found me with no problems. Funny how they can and Fed-duh-X can't.
> 
> BIU :bong:


 
It's amazing what 3 cents more on the hr and brown shorts can do.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah it must be the shorts:laugh:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol are UPS guy at work always wear shorts every day It can be 4 degrees and hes all bundled up hat and all, but still wearing shorts lol.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2011)

:ciao:  *duck*

Hit that :bong1:  Hope ya feeling better today my friend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Lol are UPS guy at work always wear shorts every day It can be 4 degrees and hes all bundled up hat and all, but still wearing shorts lol.


 
When a man's balls can breath, he can think better,:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

Good to know Ozzy, thanks. 

Morning all you bongers. As some of you know I had sparks shooting out my vaporizer and broke the switch, I am hard on vapes.. I went and talked to my local head shop and came home with the Extreme Q. I got it cheaper then the sales on line and so far....I LOVE IT. I think they were worried about the shooting fire and gave me a deal. Merry Christmas to me. I found I don't get as loaded without my vape. That surprised me. 

They didn't have the da buddah Duck. I know you and hammy love that one. Are you feeling better?

bong it up peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi *Rose*:ciao:

Yes I am feeling much better, thanks for kind words.
Bummer on the DaBuddha But as long as you love the one you have that is all that counts


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Ozzy here is a pic of a deer harvested down the road from me


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Now that''s a rack. Thew poachers around here would have spotlighted that beautiful buck


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah it was a nice one. I wonder what the Boone and Crockett score will be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad to know my cyber soup helped u ducky, lol.  You got my pm right?

Another gloomy day here.  Doesn't help my mood any, it's already crap-tastic around the holidays to begin with.  Bah humbug!!!!! 

Bong em up folks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

BIU til you can be:bong::bong::bong::bong: now :fly: with me:stoned: to the bone


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

we all need goals and I share your thoughts Ozzy. I


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey funky peoples!  I was thinkin.........if you had a male friend that broke both of his arms...............would youi go drinkin beer with him?....think bout it!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Man I wish I knew where the thumbnail thing is. Until then BHC#420, come on it wasn't taken.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry Habiit but THE BROTHERS GRUNT  have the #420 it's been awhile but they might show back up one of these days


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

click on Go advance then click manage attachments, this will allow you to post pics.

and yes #420 has been taken



> THE BROTHER'S GRUNT #420


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Dang, I knew it was too good to be true. Ok, revision BHC #057 FOR LIFE! Unless already taken. These are my new little babies I'm waiting to get in the mail. Have to love the Christmas season!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice HC:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey funky peoples!  I was thinkin.........if you had a male friend that broke both of his arms...............would youi go drinkin beer with him?....think bout it!




give him one of them hats that holds a beer on each side with the straw running to his mouth put him in a corner so he don't fall over---:hubba: ---better be a quick talker with the ladies to help him with his joint---cause he's on his own


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey funky peoples! I was thinkin.........if you had a male friend that broke both of his arms...............would youi go drinkin beer with him?....think bout it!


 

only if that friend was ...you 

so nice to see you..:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Sorry Habiit but THE BROTHERS GRUNT have the #420 it's been awhile but they might show back up one of these days


 

Yep...and even the founder of this club pops in every year or so...


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> only if that friend was ...you
> 
> so nice to see you..:bong: and pass:bong1:


If i were you Smoke id point me to thenearest aa meeting!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2011)

TGIF

Got your holiday shopping done?

Bah humbug
Bong yum yum


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2011)

:ciao:  *BHC*

it's Friday :yay:


:bong: and pass :bong1: to the next member


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2011)

:bong::bong::bong:

Let's start the weekend right BIU til the early morning light


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2011)

BIU all night long!!!!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 16, 2011)

Forget AA, serving your buddy his beer goes beyond dedication to the sport of  beer drinking. That's when you become brothers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning folks!

Got your holiday shopping done?  Broke yet?  Aren't the holidays fun?  Yay I love this time of year.   

Have great Saturday's everyone!

Bah humbug!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning BHC BIU.

Got all my shopping done . . . . Thank you amazon lol.  Ya I'm a lil broke but bout to chop one    Big beautiful Lemon skunk comin down today at 61 days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2011)

congrats on both shoping and Harvesting Lemon...

Here:bong1:

Purple Peach90 day cure


:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you  4u :bong:  yum


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey BHC:ciao:

Just ordered a BHO extractor that *nvthis* posted earlier today. Plus he sent me the discount code so that I could save a few bucks(Thanks nvthis). Now I can hardly wait to make some

BIU BHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

:ciao::48::48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi astrobud:ciao:

nice to see that you are still around


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

Marry Christmas Astrobud good to see you still kickin around the boards


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey BHC:ciao:
> 
> Just ordered a BHO extractor that *nvthis* posted earlier today. Plus he sent me the discount code so that I could save a few bucks(Thanks nvthis). Now I can hardly wait to make some
> 
> BIU BHC


 

is this code in his thread?...can we not share in here

Purple peach all day 
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

539064


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

future spammer

Vernon


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...can we not share in here
> 
> Purple peach all day
> :bong:





I am always willing to share


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning bhc! Gardens are looking fabulous. Stop in my thread!


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2011)

All xmas shopping done! Got some nugs im tackleing! Waiting on the foooooootbaaaaaalllllll to start! Biu.....who's in! Nugs in the grinder.....sing wit me!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice nugs chef

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning you bongers. 

Looking good Cheffy, I would like to join you. Can that grinder grind all that? I need a new grinder I think. Enjoy your football, don't know why you wouldn't with all that great smoke. have fun.

I hope my shopping is done. BIU


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Rose said:
			
		

> I hope my shopping is done.



Would you like to do mine?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Sure, give me a list and I am on it. Might take a while to mail, unless Hamster has some pull somewhere...i don't think i should fedx it huh?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:

what list?  I don't have list and I have to buy for my 3 sisters and Mother.
What does a dude know what 3 women want when they already have everything?

yeah no fedex


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, your mother would like a nice note from you telling her how wonderful she is... If she wasn't wonderful, for get that.

I find my new vaporizer is a hit, maybe for your sisters? lol

Gift cards for pedicures?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is my new Christmas present. My other one blew sparks, so i got a good deal on this..it is the extreme Q. love it.​


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Naw my sisters are not into it.

Mom hears that all the time from me.

I guess I will most likely get them what I always do, slippers and a lounging outfit.:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Real nice vape Rose. 

I also like the wand type better.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

I would love a lounging outfit..that is a great idea.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2011)

Gonna go finish Our Shopping today

But first gotta get Mind right....Im a hit *chefs *buds

:bong:


Tebow.Tebow...Tebow...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2011)

The stores are dangerous now 7 days til Christmas and the Men shopping has begun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2011)

I have shopping to finish too, wish I knew what I was buying.  

My present is on back order and should be here by Xmas- the new iPhone 4s.  I can't wait to ask it questions and hear it answer me back..hehe.  And maybe 2 new tires.  Lmao.

My fantasy football team is in the playoffs and I play 2nd place.  She's probably gonna kick my booty, I finished 7th... Oh but how cool would it be if I could get that upset win!!  Manning needs to have a very productive day against the skins if I even have a chance...  Bring it on!


Hit those bongs my friends..


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2011)

Rosie.....awsome vape! 
Smoke...got the biggest nugsput aside!
Thnx Duck!
GO TEXANS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2011)

:ciao: *RoseBud*..

I would like to get a Vap..Do ya like this one better then "SParky"


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi 4U! Merry Christmas.. I really like this one. You can keep it on and every time ya walk by you can take a hit. Has a timer, remote control, the works. there is even some way to pull it through a bong.
Yes, it was time to retire old sparky.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> there is even some way to pull it through a bong.



Maybe this will work *Rose* check them out. This is what I use to adapt it to my bong.

dabuddhavaporizer.com/dbv-accessories/ground-glass-water-pipe-adapter.html


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, mine has a fitting like that. I think of you Duck every time I walk by the water fountain. I will need to get a new bong..maybe birthday.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Santa maybe a little late this year as there was a mishap


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

another future SPAMMER

repairpompano

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=30204


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 18, 2011)

:rofl: duck!  I like the one with the reindeer sucked into the jet engine  

Very funny, thanks   Where is that, do you know?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :rofl: duck!  I like the one with the reindeer sucked into the jet engine
> 
> Very funny, thanks   Where is that, do you know?




Oak Creek Bridge on St. Michael's Road [MD33] Maryland


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2011)

Now thats a fast way to make reindeer sausage


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning Bongers! It is time to rise and shine your bongs.. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2011)

The :bong1::bong1::bong1: are loaded and waiting


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 20, 2011)

i'll take one of those off your hands there *ozzy*----thanks i needed that---:ciao: *Rosebud*---try this---:bong: :bong: ---it is a 2fer day


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining cats and dogs here

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2011)

Not a cloud in the sky here ducky.  

Xmas is almost gone and past!!  

My wallet will be quite relieved, lmao.

How is everyone?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2011)

:shocked: What you doing up before noon?

My wallet is so empty the cobwebs moved out even


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2011)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

:ciao:

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 22, 2011)

good afternoon y'all! Hope everyones okay!, I'll get back to more active once I replace my laptop!..

Update: Cooper locked with Daisy!, Expecting Bully/pit pups in 9weeks! YAY!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2011)

Aww puppies!!!

I'm hungover and I'm going back to bed.  $2 margarita  night kills ya the next day.  Nite.


----------



## RedGlass106 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in as #106. This is "Red-Glass" she has a 8 prong ash-catcher with 24 diffusers, 6 diffusers on the perc. two marbles at the base for an Ice-pinch. also a custom large handle bowl. total was 145$. :bong2:

I couldnt post a pic, but my bong is on this link. 

View attachment RG.bmp


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2011)

Red Glass106 they sort of frown on live outside links on the forum, need to kill it. Plus most members will not look at pics that need downloaded.

But welcome to the BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad you found us RedGlass!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the club *RED*..thats a nice piece of glass...Please do as *pcduck *said and kill the "live link"...just edit post and change the http....to.....hXXp...then when we click it we will change it back..this site is funny that way  but it is done to help the server I think...also I see what looks like a "Face book" page in the backround...may want to edit that as well if ya concerned about security...once again I like to welcome you to the Club...

   that has got to be the longest post Ive done up in here in a long time...as my buddy *ozzy *says

TMT....BIU

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2011)

It's took me 3 :bong: to read the above post.

Way TMT 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2011)

:bong:

and pass :bong1: to next member


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Morning BHC :ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2011)

:ciao: duck

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2011)

High folks.  

Anyone going to have a white Xmas?  They actually said we could see a few fleurries!  Won't stick, the grounds too warm, but still would be neat.

I still detest this holiday.  I usually spend Xmas eve by myself but a good friend/single mom has invited me over to spend time with her and her 6 yr old daughter, they're by themselves too.

Ducky-  I see a dr on Tuesday and hopefully he can straighten my broken nose and set it back to where it was.  

Bong up folks!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2011)

:huh: were you sticking it somewhere it didn't belong SM.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2011)

SM is getting a nose job for Christmas...cool.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :huh: were you sticking it somewhere it didn't belong SM.



Yea, maybe a little too close to an angry ex husbands' fist. 

Day 1 of just me here.  Break out the bongs folks.  

Who cares to join me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea, maybe a little too close to an angry ex husbands' fist.
> 
> Day 1 of just me here. Break out the bongs folks.
> 
> Who cares to join me?


 


Ill join ya *Mom*....Merry Christmas...


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2011)

It's BIU time hit them til you can see. Them hit one for me


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2011)

Well it near here! HAPPY ALMOST X-MAS Everyone! BIU 

Roll it, bowl it,
smoke it, choke it!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 24, 2011)

:bong: :bong: time for me to get off the edibles  only cause they are all gone:hubba: merry x mas eve to everyone celebrating---:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2011)

twas the night before christmas and all through the house, not a plant was showing, not even to the mouse. The clones were all snuggled in the armoir alone, while the flowering were bathing in the bathtub all grown. The smell, not a nary, the filters are working. We are ready for company, when arose such a clatter, the new vaporizer is calming the succulent matter.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good high.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

That is great *Rose*

Happy Holidays to you and the hubby

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice thoughts Rose:48:

Happy BIU session:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:

:48:

eace::heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2011)

:ciao:  *Rose*...

Merry Christmas from Me too you

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice Rose!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2011)

:48: :yay:  Merry Christmas From the ol cheffy to all of you here  at MP!! Now go BIU!:48: :grinch: :bong2: :beatnik:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 25, 2011)

merry christmas to all!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas

Ozzy, SmokinMom, Astro, 4u, Rose, bubba, chef, Fa$t, Orange, and any members I might have missed.

BIU :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 25, 2011)

good morning and merry christmas to all my friends here at mar p. happy holidaze :icon_smile:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 25, 2011)

hope everyone has a great christmas today,time to catch me a nice xmas morning buzz with some pineapple kush....BIU......peace hey Rosie nice little christmas rendition  so cool,have a great day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas *PCDuck* and all the BHClubbers


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 25, 2011)

merry x mas to all you all---the jack herer is on the kitchen counter---help yourself to a:bong: :bong:


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas EVeryone!

Happyyy hhapppyyy toking!
 

:bong:


:fly:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

:welcome: back so good to see you around


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2011)

Back from Christmas with the family.

Good times and great eats


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2011)

Bah humbug

I took the easy way out and ordered one of those Big boxed holiday meals from the grocery store.  Just had to warm everything up.  Better then if I had cooked from scratch, that's for sure!!

Slumber party tonight- my daughter and I and a good friend and her daughter.  The beers in the fridge and the pipe will get to be loaded once the girls go to bed.  Woohoo!

Spark up for me.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 26, 2011)

good morning biu hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Back from Christmas with the family.
> 
> Good times and great eats


 
We had great times here as well My friend...Was great to share my little crew with Lauras crew....Sorry didnt make it in as we was handing out blankets at the local sheltor....company I work for does blankets or coats evry year....Hope everyone is warm and safe 


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2011)

Oooohhhh who's Laura???

I survived, but just barely.  SO glad xmas is over.  

On Friday the Dr will try to reset my nose by breaking it again, tho we're past the alloted time.    Fingers crossed it does something.  I don't want to live the rest of my life with a crooked nose.  Vain perhaps...but still... Wish me luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2011)

best of luck *Mom*...and *Laura *is a ladie friend I been seeing now for 9+ months now and is a Wonderful Gal:aok: 

edit:...sometimes re-brake of a nose comes out worste than the crooked one..just my thaughts


:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2011)

SmokinMom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good morning biu!! Finally pics are up of my tent !. My bubbler broke !. Made a new one. Pics in 5min


----------



## astrobud (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry to hear about your nose sm i hope everything works out ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2011)

:ciao:  Im Home

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey everyone 

The dr said he doesn't think it could make it any worse, but also doesn't think he can fully fix it either since I waited a little too long.  However he did say there would be some improvement.

There goes my New Years plans.. Lmao!!  

4u that's awesome about the lady.  You deserve to be happy.  I thought I noticed a lil spring in your step! 

Thanks astro and haha ozz u think yer so funny 

Who else am I forgetting.. Umm.. Rose, duck, bubba, chef, cub, my memory's crap today sorry..YYZ ever here anymore?

Anyone seen pdude?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2011)

So when is the operation mom?...I havent seen YYZ in a while..but then I havent seeen a lot of friends ...Its 8:40

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll find out tomorrow what time it is when I go get my paperwork.  Probably mid morning.  He also sees little kids so I'm sure he sees them 1st.

Its a quick surgery.  He said it takes 5 mins to do the procedure and 10 mins to apply the bandage.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2011)

and 3 weeks for the Black eyes to heal

best of luck Mom

:bong:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 29, 2011)

4u has a girlfriend  ...

Yesterday hit hard the Bong with some HashBerry ... Almost had a lung explosion :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2011)

Thinking a good thought fer ya Smom!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> and 3 weeks for the Black eyes to heal
> :



Yea, just when I got rid of the original, 

I'm ugly anyways, no one will notice. Lol.

Hit those bongs folks!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

The dr thinks he'll be able to help my crooked schnoz.  I'm optimistic.  Anything's gotta be better then this...or am I just vain?    No laughing.  Remember, I'm a girl.  

I'm high as hell people. You need to catch up!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

What are y'alls new years plans?

Anyone else eat black eyed peas on new years day?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 29, 2011)

:confused2: Looks like a everyday nose to me. The look in the eye of "the lights are on but nobodys home" is another story

I'm having intermission. A:joint: between :bong:

No blackeyed peas where corned beef and cabbage


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

You can't see the backwards s?  It was so cute before...

Ok, let's change the subj.

Corona and lime anyone?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 29, 2011)

Corona and lime sounds like something to drive ppl off.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2011)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2011)

High 4u


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahhh rough times! Deff biu


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 30, 2011)

hi y'all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2011)

Lets start the end of 2011


:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2011)

:confused2: Start I never knew I stopped long enough to restart


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2011)

High


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy healthy new year to all you bongers and bong hogs.

I was off line for 5 days..i was grumpy. 

Glad it is over for you SM. 

Lets get this new year started...BIU!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope everyone's having a stellar new year!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High




really high.......... nice ain't it....... redrock has hit me hard this morning...... melted in the chair........I watched a bunch of fools drink way too much last night....... SMH I bet this morning they're paying the price..... makes me love my mj even more.

Happy New Year all. stay high


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't that a great thing about cannibis, no hangover. Enjoy the melt 13.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2012)

This is my two year anniversary with MP!!!! Happy anniversary! Thanks for teaching me so much MP. Great peeps.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 1, 2012)

U celebrate two yrs, I celebrate 200 posts. Yay!!!!

Congrats on 2 years! Hope to see you two more from now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is my two year anniversary with MP!!!! Happy anniversary! Thanks for teaching me so much MP. Great peeps.


 

And many more to Girl...

Happy New Year
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great A New Yr's party. Mine had a new twist I drew the short straw and I was the Sober Drunk Driver til 4 this morning when I finally got everyone home.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 2 yrs Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Cheffy. you are one of the many reasons I love it here.


----------



## heal4real (Jan 1, 2012)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

Lets get this Year started right

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning bongers, yes* 4U* lets do. BIU people! Like it is 2012.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 2, 2012)

warmin up the vape.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2012)

High everyone 

4u, it was the Handsome Guy Bandit that struck the other day.. Haha.  He has a name.  Crazy shiz!!  Maybe he robs banks to support his mask fetish, after all, they're $800 a pop.  And congrats on yesterday.


----------



## heal4real (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year to you too Heal.

Did i mention there are gluten free pretzels dipped in chocolate? My life may be complete.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

wheres the *chef*?....we makeing some edibales and was wondering if cannaoil can be used in place of budder...seems I read that some where...Also anyone know the Shelf life of oil?..I read 8 months @ roomm temp and out of direct sun light....Happy Smokeing everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

You can tell if oil is bad by smelling it. Some can become rancid quickly. butter is solid at room temp and oil isn't. I would say don't use it in place of butter, unless coconut oil or other saturated oil.


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2012)

its ok to use but remember your using oil so a bit less will do. Unopened oil has a shelf life of 2 yrs, opened it does depend on room temps. In those conditions you got atleast 3-6months before it gets that rancid smeell. Hey Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Cheffy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2012)

:ciao: *chef*...

thanks   :48:

Made our first batch brownies useing oil...will give a try tonight after work


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2012)

:woohoo: Fresh snow for the :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2012)

Should work out great fer ya! Hey Rosie, oz!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Chef, How you been ?Where you been hidding ? Haven't seen you sence last yr


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong: :rant: Spammer ruining my morning buzz :bong::bong: me in a better frame of mind now


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2012)

lol Oz........last year...rotflmao!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

Where is the Duck? 

Good morning bong hogs! A beautiful day in the northwest today. Hope you are all staying loaded... you know what to do. BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2012)

High everyone, Hit those bongs.  

Hope y'all are having good weeks.


It's not perfect, but I'll take it.   Ignore the tape irritation.  

Here's what I saw when the bandages came off this afternoon.  :woohoo: 

And here's the pic of the "before" if ya wanna see:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=743063&postcount=18157


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great SM. Bet your glad that is over with.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 5, 2012)

looks good as new, i hope it doesn't hurt to much


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2012)

astrobud said:
			
		

> looks good as new, i hope it doesn't hurt to much



It's a little tender but the surrounding skin is more painful.  I was pretty sensitive to the tape they used.  I'll just cover it up with some makeup, since I can wear it again now.  

Who's ready to hit a few bongs with me?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2012)

I Know the look in that eye. It's the same look in the eye the guy that played left feild with a catchers mit durin football season.

Looks like It's BIU time:bong::48::


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2012)

:ciao:   Its Friday :yay:

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2012)

Smoke!!!!!!!! tgif.......thank ganja its fri!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 6, 2012)

Morning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2012)

is  tha MArry Jane ion the tent

:stoned:


:ciao:  *chef*....:bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Smoke!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2012)

High everyone.  Hope you're enjoying the weekend
Football playoffs are here.  I'll enjoy those.

  toke up!


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2012)

Smom....you are a peach!!!!!!!!!!! Houston TEXANS advance to the next round! 31-10 over the bengals! Apologies to the mods and MarP for a slieght dissfraction against the rules but YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! A Thousand apologies to all i offend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rosie...love ya, Smoke love ya! All my MP family Love ya all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2012)

And we all love you too Cheffy, congrats.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> And we all love you too Cheffy, congrats.


Smom maybe the peach but your the champangne darlin!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2012)

:woohoo: I'm so happy chef!  I grew up a huge Oiler fan, so I'm glad to see the Texans finally found their groove.  I hope this is the 1st of many playoffs. :woohoo:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :woohoo: I'm so happy chef!  I grew up a huge Oiler fan, so I'm glad to see the Texans finally found their groove.  I hope this is the 1st of many playoffs. :woohoo:


 
Like i said.........you are a peach!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2012)

Good game 4u


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2012)

Monday.........Rainin......time fer the afternoon nap!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Raining here too.  Naptime for me also, lol.  I was up late playing dice with buddies.  Haha.  I'm addicted to my iPhone.  Anyone got one, or a droid and want to join me?  Lmao.

4u must still be partying after the win!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 9, 2012)

All you lucky people outside of Hell Lay who get rain...sigh :cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> All you lucky people outside of Hell Lay who get rain...sigh :cry:



We need it.  All the local lakes are 3 ft low, it was the dryest year on record.  One or two days of rain wont even touch it.

I had huge cracks in my yard, and I'm tired of water restrictions.

My poor house foundation!!

More rain tomorrow.  It's a start.

Good to see ya on this thread YYZ.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it's UNREAL that we can mention the NFL and not get banned like in the OLD DAYS......watched the game....great defense and Yates is soooooo cool

Hick must be wetting his diapers watching TEBOW MANIA in Denver....what a great game and what an amazing ending......totally unreal....I just laughed when he did his POSE.....the TV guys love it and ESPN sport's guys make fun of him....he's a winner this weekend

Saints fans watched their great record breaking quarterback destroy the Lions.....scary game next week with the 49ers

Being a Packer fan I now await the bad Giants coming to town.....where's the cold, nasty weather?

Just checking in and saying hi to anyone that knows the Painterdude.....just smoked some Cheese from a friend and trying to play snooker on FB....can't come close to making a shot.....see ya all after next weekend.....and HICK, I wish you all the luck in New England.....beat those guys.....HOORAH


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good game 4u


 

:yay:

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 10, 2012)

Afternoon all


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

......so high Bongers.....just been smoking my glass pipe, Train Wreck, couple of hits.......and I'm writing my arse off......anyways I posted this Card in the Art Club this morning, very early I might add, and......I though about sharing the insanity.....enjoy


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool pdude. Love the choice of colors...fun stuff.

Bong it up peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 12, 2012)

:yeahthat: *pduude* :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's Life for you. I got 270 cinder blocks delivered yesterday, the block truck would not go up my driveway,a 2 mile goat path, so we(me and a Dgood buddy) had to load them on my truck go unload then repeat 5 times to get all the block to the house site(back feels like the blocks were dropped on it this morning). Today they say a winter storm is headed are way:duh:. Everytime I try to get a jump on Mom nature she says"Ol'no you don't".

So now it's BIU time til Monday so y'all grab 2 or 3(1 is never enough):bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: and join me


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

.....ozzy.....I am feeling your pain.....owwie.....right now I can't button my shirts much less carry anything.....good dog.....good dog ozzie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2012)

:hubba: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bongin: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Ozzy I bet you have great abs.. Lol.

TGIF everyone.  Holiday weekend here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

Friday:yay:

They say snow on Saturday....its brrrrr  cold today...gotta warm up the :bong1:

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Cold here too... Well for Texas.  Was 28 this morning but will be in the 50s this afternoon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th, it is 19 degrees here this morning, I am almost out of satori, and i am going to acupuncture today.
biu peeps.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

Hehehe...Rosie's going to get poked!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 13, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: ---on her new recliner


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

:giggle: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yay:


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

um......wasn't me.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok......who gave Rosie a poke!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is mr rosebuds anniversary present from me. FORTY YEARS!!!omg!


​


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here is mr rosebuds anniversary present from me. FORTY YEARS!!!omg!
> 
> 
> View attachment 183521​


 

Damn!!!!!!! Your one hellof a woman Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, he is lucky have me..hahaha I hope he likes his new chair. It is a surprise.
You mean I am one hell of an old woman. Ha. I was a baby when i married that guy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

You D-Woman *Rose*

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2012)

Friday night BIU Session now in progress til the early morning light
:bong::bong1::ccc::bong1::joint::tokie: 

:confused2: Are we :stoned: yet


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well, he is lucky have me..hahaha I hope he likes his new chair. It is a surprise.
> You mean I am one hell of an old woman. Ha. I was a baby when i married that guy.


 

um.....ok


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Are we :stoned: yet


 

Not Yet


:bong::bong:

oh yeah:48:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2012)

Moooooooooooooorn BHC! Rosie you are awsome but the wifey here is bad azz! The wifey yesterday fer an early B-day present got me a soda stream! It's rockin!!!!!  Got sprite. sunkist, root beer, coke etc! On the way to being self sufficient! Made sprite last night and orange this morning! This thing rocks!! Still getting the mix figured out...not that hard! But really got it to where it taste like it  came from a soda fountain from a resteraunt!  $ 183 for 5 bottles of syrup, the machine, an extra carb bottle, the 12 sample pack pictured, 2- 1 liter bottles, two half liter bottles. Bed bath and beyond refills the carb bottles for 15 bucks but wont need one fer atleast 4-6months and i drink pop everyday! Deff gonna save a butload of money not buying from the convienence store...srry Chevron....im good!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2012)

chef..... hows that green apple dish detergent flavor?  does it come in diet ....... now you got me wanting a rootbeer float.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow Cheffy, that is cool. I have tasted that and it is good. Your wife is awesome. Happy almost bday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

:ciao:   *chef*


Happy B-Day bro...:48:

gonna make caramels today..any tips?

I made some chocolate hearts other day by melting chocolte and adding cannaB  then pour into molds...was a Hit at the club last night

BIU everyone...its almost *TeeBow *Time:lama:

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2012)

Thnx guys its a kick azz toy...Smoke just remeber to keep working the caramel like fudge till it's the consistency u want!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks chef...Its cooling now and will show Yall later after it sets...I used Half canna  and half  regular butter...sure hope it turns out well...Heres the way Im doing it  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59190

Lets :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol 4u


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2012)

OHC knows her sweets!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

:bong:
:bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong::bong:
Joining 4u on the floor


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy bday chef!  What a cool present!

Ohhhh carmels.  My fav.  I'm insanely jealous.

I'm just waking up, it's 1 pm.  My friend and I stayed up drinking beer til 6 am.  Ow my aching head...  Lol.  She's a single mom having a rough time now.  We had fun.  

I think a few hits will fix me up fine!


----------



## astrobud (Jan 14, 2012)

hi friends, have any of you received a pm from these people. i looked for a thread about this but couldn't find one. i diddnt think this was allowed (mods take note) i copied this from my pm. btw happy bday chef   and i hear ya 4u 

edit to remove spam content


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2012)

There was a thread about it yesterday. Lots of us got those and Hick is taking care of it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea we all got those pm's.  Check out the thread I started like 300 members online and 100 guests- or something like that.

Mmmmm cinnamon rolls.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks sm, i saw that post and ignored thinking it was something else. my bad


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2012)

Thnx all b day is tuesday officially! Smom this thing is soooooo cool!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2012)

Go Texans! Morn BHC! Doing some nug rips.....got some chips and dips....Hick's got some chicken lips........Lets BIU!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning. How'd that caramel turn out 4u2?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC


*OHC*...this time they was moldable ...or stiffer anyway...Not a fan of the flavor though..Ill share how I did soon in your Thread....They smell good


*chef*....





> Hick's got some chicken lips



:rofl:   Hes gonna:hitchair:

Snowing here now in the PNW

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey BHC it BIU time so make sweet music with your :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2012)

Enjoy your snow 4U. we have sun here in the desert, but i hear snow is coming.
we are going out to a fancy dinner tonight to celebrate 40 years. We still like each other. that is a bonus. I got some nice new white gold ear rings, hoops. He is already in the recliner with the football on.
Happy sunday all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Rosebud 4o yrs without killing each other is awsome!!!

We got another inch last night but it has melted now. So Im back to crushed ice in the bong.

BIU life is too short not too


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2012)

LOLOLOL Ozzy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> we are going out to a fancy dinner tonight to celebrate 40 years. We still like each other. that is a bonus. .


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...hehe thats good Rosie escpecially since you announced online just the other day you were going to get poked!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> 
> *OHC*...this time they was moldable ...or stiffer anyway...Not a fan of the flavor though..Ill share how I did soon in your Thread....They smell good
> ...


 


..........................hehehehehe....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats rose!

Go texans!

I've never met a Carmel I didn't like

Hi ozeman

Hope the duck will be checking in soon.. Kinda miss my feathered friend..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...hehe thats good Rosie escpecially since you announced online just the other day you were going to get poked!



I did not announce on line that I was going to get poked CHEF! I believe that was Orange that jumped to that conclusion.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I did not announce on line that I was going to get poked CHEF! I believe that was Orange that jumped to that conclusion.


 
lol no that was me..acupunbture! Dangnabit congrats Baltimore......we lost! ......and it was said........next year!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

It's ok chef, neither team can beat the Pats!!  

I'm pulling for the giants here... As a Dallas hater, I have to... Lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2012)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Just got back from my little vacation

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

Wb duckie!  Missed u.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

:ciao::welcome: back duck hope you had a good time


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2012)

Wb duckster! Smom i know they can't!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2012)

.....so Rosebud, what did you eat at the 'fancy' restaurant?  40 years without killing each other, that was a funny comment.....so that makes you both in your sixties, just like Pdude.....wifey and I have only been together since 1995 but she is my savior and I trust her with my life.....

.....my Packers couldn't catch a pass......8 drops....two fumbles...one interception.....they stunk up the place....yukky day for me and my kids back in Wisconsin

....I was rooting for the Texans but the Ravens played good defense and intercepted way too many passes from the rookie kid.....sorry about that

....I'm walking good today, still with a cane, but feel a bit stronger because it takes me a couple of days to recover from smoking Train Wreck

....so happy friggin Monday to all of us who are suffering from defeat....Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao::welcome: back duck hope you had a good time



No good times this time *Ozzy* had to do time 

Missed you too *SmokinMom* 

P-dude you know the rules about talking  sports


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2012)

We been bending them a little so far no:hitchair: from *Hick*

lets see *Duck* no longer than you had to do you now know

1) 3 ways to make a shank
2) how to pimp 3 girls at 1 time on the same corner
3) 3 ways to cook Meth
4) How to hotwire a car
5) which sister is the easiest
6) how to roll with Bible pages


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....so Rosebud, what did you eat at the 'fancy' restaurant?  40 years without killing each other, that was a funny comment.....so that makes you both in your sixties, just like Pdude.....wifey and I have only been together since 1995 but she is my savior and I trust her with my life.....
> 
> Hey *pdude*, the first thing i need to tell you is I am not 60! I wont be sixty for 6 weeks at least. ha. I was 19 when we were married.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey duck, ozz, rose, pdude, ohc, chef, 4u, astro, cubby, and the rest-
Whoever I'm forgetting-----
Hope you're enjoying the week so far..and that it only continues to get better!

Everyone's been at scouts tonight so I'm high as a kite, sipping my beer, and relaxin in the tub..  In my zone, lol.

When was the last time u pampered yourself?

You're due.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:

*Duck*...Hope things get better soon my friend..Anything ya need Just shout...

take care and eb safe


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think they make pampers my size.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> We been bending them a little so far no:hitchair: from *Hick*
> 
> lets see *Duck* no longer than you had to do you now know
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl:

Yeah *Ozzy* I learned all that plus some


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC


Happy B-Day Chef
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cheffy! I will take a coke on your new machine.

Hey SM, sounds like a nice relaxing soak.. I miss my bathtub, full of pot you know. shoot. 

BIU peeps!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey *4U*, how much snow do you have over there? Sounds like your gonna get hit hard. 18 inches? Your city will close huh. Stay warm and stay off hilly roads. ha.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2012)

Happy B-Day chef

be sure to biu like it is your job :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

:bong::bong::joint::bong::nongin::ccc::joint:

OK ready to go be among the idiots drivers in the world

better have another :joint: Bro driving and thats like riding with Derrick Cope not much hope in surviving


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 17, 2012)

good to see you *duck*

happy anniversary *rosebud*

2fer  :bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2012)

Thnx guys and gals! Enjoying the big 42 with nugs and special cookies!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2012)

Well just fed my face with a delectable but simple ensamble to satisfy the palate.........(translation)......i had some killa grub!!!!!!! Fixed a baked potato with a ton of cheese, butter, and Bacos! A garlic wild rice pilaf and a bone in new york strip steak that covered half the platre! Damn im full! Made some special cookies i'm fixin to rip into as well as some tasty nugs! What an awsome b-day!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 17, 2012)

happy b-day *cheffy*---certainly does look like a 2 thumbs up dinner fit for a king---making me hungry---just waiting on the gf to go get a bite myself---don't forget it is a 2fer day:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

Chef, bacos? really? Well, it's your day, live it up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

Sit  back and enjoy *Chef* you have a lot more to come in life


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey *4U*, how much snow do you have over there? Sounds like your gonna get hit hard. 18 inches? Your city will close huh. Stay warm and stay off hilly roads. ha.


 
Hey *rose*...We had bout 3 inches on ground this morn..and as I drove work  (south)  got dryer and dryer..Wierd weather we have here..Im on Snow watch as I type..we have 41 buildings that need snow removal or d_ice....Ill be watching the phone close...Shed is fine  Just left and all Is well:aok:

take care and be safe you bong hogs:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2012)

*4u* you sure have got that right, it has been some weird weather. We have had only a couple of days of below freezing temps here. Sure is gonna hurt the ice fishing.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No good times this time *Ozzy* had to do time
> 
> Missed you too *SmokinMom*
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> painterdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ...duckie boy....you know that I know the rules....been punished enough for breaking the rules in the past.....but....what the hell is wrong with you?  I'm not the only one talking FOOTBALL....it's the playoffs and everybody is excited about their team being in the playoffs, whether it's New Orleans or Houston or Green Bay or New York or San Francisco or Baltimore or New England and last but not least, HICK's beloved Broncos where the monkey rode the dog during half time and cracked up the ESPN commentators.  Personally I think we should get some slack here, let us be a little bit naughty and keep the punishment to 'letting us know what the rules are' and see what happens next weekend....sorry about Detroit duckie boy



*p-dude* If you know the rules and have been disciplined before for it why do you keep breaking them?  Your whole post was nothing but football, the other members just mentioned it in passing. If you find the need to talk football why don't you go to your art thread and draw a picture of you team and then talk about them?

FYI *p-dude* I am not a boy and have not been for many years so get off the boy innuendos. Plus Detriot is not my team so before you start flapping your jar about stuff maybe you should know what you are flapping it about.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Chef, bacos? really? Well, it's your day, live it up.


 

.....Sweetie even wolfgang puck goes to popeye's......i knew bacos well before i knew how to make bacos! Gotta have that little bit of personal junk food in ur diet! Shhh.......don't tell anyone......my mac and cheese comes from a box(kraft)


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheffy, I felt bad about giving you a hard time about your bacos. How did i get to be such a food snob? Sorry. I loved them when i was a kid.

How was that NY steak, besides huge, looked good kid.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 18, 2012)

36 * here this morning and getting ready for the tail end of the PNW storm to bring down some rain---making hash with out the washing machine sux

:ciao: *Rosebud*


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Orange! It is snowing here.
What happened to your washing machine hash?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 18, 2012)

just complaining about having to work the drill at the new downsized location---guess it's better than doing it by hand and waste not want not---woooooo snow angel---


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2012)

29 degrees here this morning.  Too damn cold!  

The kids are now at school and I'm gonna crawl back into bed and snuggle under the blankets...

Happy Wacky Wednesday!


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cheffy, I felt bad about giving you a hard time about your bacos. How did i get to be such a food snob? Sorry. I loved them when i was a kid.
> 
> How was that NY steak, besides huge, looked good kid.


 
Np i luves my bacos! It was dam good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

:ciao:   Im Home...


We been moving snow all dam day  and Im tired


BIU Everyone
:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Noooooo bong broke  bowls it is now


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad your home safe and sound 4U. Has it stopped?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys be careful and keep warm!  And don't send that weather texas' way. 


I cooked sweet potatoes for the first time ever tonight, they turned out great.  I was so proud, lol.

My firstborn turns 14 tomorrow.. He's Even getting a furry top lip and he's  now taller then me, I'm only 5'3, but still... He's growing up!!


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Jan 19, 2012)

Evening ladies and gents. Wonderful and cold night up here in Pittsburgh. Just finished some late night studying and blowing off some steam. Should have lovely dreams.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning BHC   hope everyones ready for an awesomely cold thursday .  I hope no one else has got to work outside today.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

fairly warm here 29 but windy

bummer on the breakage bubba

wow 14, SmokinMom I guess the next big hurdle will be when he starts driving.

Hi Rose 

4u don't shovel to much, that snow gets heavy especially when it is a wet snow

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning friends of thee :bong1:


Snow stopped here last night but it is very icey this morning...Im glad we didnt loose power over all this...nieghbor Had tree fall on his house...strange thing is when they built that house 4 years ago...I mentioned the tree they left was weak...there was a few larger trees around they removed...Kids had a Ball sledding down th hill...got a hempfest gathering this friday...gonna put some snow in the bong

take care and be safe everyone...:bolt::bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 19, 2012)

We are still getting flurries. I like the snow sometimes but that was back when I was in school getting snow delays lol. 
Stay warm everyone!

New bong tmrw


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2012)

:rofl:

I Miss "snow Days"...BUt Im one those peeps that require me to be out in it


Have a Dank snow day:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning all you bongers. It is 18 degrees and freezing rain on top of snow. How can it rain at 18 degrees and not snow? The whole place is closed. Mr. rb is home..his work is closed. I am planning on harvesting today.
Stay safe *4U*
Hi Duck, Sm,chef, orange, pdude, bubba, all, of ya'll. Keep warm.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2012)

Today is the type day that requires you to stay by the :bong1: and keep the fire company:bong:


:bong::bong2::bongin::bong::bongin::bong2:

:48::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

Ow my aching head.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Friday  BHC!!!!!!!!  They weekend couldn't come soon enough

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2012)

brrrrrrrr 2 degrees here brrrrrrrrrrrr

I am gonna take Ozzy advice today

:bong:
BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2012)

:ciao:   We areent that bad duck...we at 28f  right now and thick ice everywhere

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2012)

No ice here 4u just a bit of snow


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all, we got 3 degree anda dusting of snow...totaly sux!!!!
This is Minnesota, who ever heard of a brown winter in Minnesota????
We have had 1 inch of snow all year, I had to run out and shovel before the sun melted it.:rant: :rant: :rant: 
   Untill about 3 days ago we were having 40 degree days. This winter is really screwed up. I haven't even had my snowmobiles out of the garage yet. I'll just have to put deeper tracks on them and ride around on the dead leaves that are everywhere. 
   Oh well there's not much that I can do about it, so I guess i'll just BIU BHC!!!!:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
you folks stay warm, safe, and above all, STONED!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

It's 74 and sunny here!  Wild weather for sure.  I'll take mine over yalls though, lol.


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok people it's.....saturday.....it's 7:04....am.....do you know where your bong is?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

:ciao:  *chef*...


Mine is in my hand:bong:


We are done with this ice storm...Temps raised up last night and this morning its Raining @42f...this is weather Im use too here...

bongs all day  here:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2012)

A bowl of trainwreck, a latte, and the snow is melting...it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2012)

6 inches of new snow here, but it is suppose to warm up again by Sunday night and melt all the snow.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 6 inches of new snow here, but it is suppose to warm up again by Sunday night and melt all the snow.
> 
> 
> BIU BHC :bong:



Same here, now the lake needs to freeze just once lol. Built a new shack last yr and want to use it lol
No making fun, I havent replaced my bong (yet) but.deff got a tmp fix lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

inganuity at its best 


:aok: *bubba*


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you 4u,
It deff gets the job done


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

Morning folks.  Stayed up much too late again.  It's all my friends fault, lol.

Happy weekends all.  Keep your snow!  Don't want that stuff here.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good morning momma, bong tokes and late nite jokes, love them times


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea but damn do I pay for it the next day... 

Bong hit sounds like a cure-all tho.


----------



## the chef (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Smoke and family! Nuggin some purple kush! Love it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm down to some crappy fluffy leafy buds I was gifted a yr ago.  But hey-  better then nothing I shouldn't complain.    it's been nice not having to buy since early 2007.

I have a houseful of 14 yr old boys sleeping over.  Maybe I'll go stay in a hotel.. Lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2012)

A houseful of 14  year old boys... oh dear. Stay strong. And have good air circulation.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Sm, I have a household full of nothing

BIU  :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> And have good air circulation.


 


so the same as with our flower rooms....


:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> so the same as with our flower rooms....
> 
> 
> :rofl:


 
Hope u do the same for your bathroom!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

where ya think I got me exhaust for flower room

Happy Sunday everyone...Lets see what on  FOX

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

:bong:  morning bhc.  Castasrophe struck again this morning.  I had the domino effect in my flower room.  One plant tipped onto another plant onto another. . .  needless to say I was in there for 2 hours! this morning tying everything back up, staking, rearanging. . .Grrr  I need these bong rips I didn't even get my darn coffee yet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

Grab that coffee Lemon..and get back in that Room....Them ladies need ya

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2012)

"SmokingMom and the 14 yr olds" sounds like the title of a Porno:laugh:

Get them Ladies taken care of Lemon

4u FOX is boring nobodies playing

:bong: It's Sunday afternoon BIU session :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2012)

:bong:

Good Night every one


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  Mondays well here we go again.

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

Raining and windy and the snow has melted.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah  *Duck*...windy and rain here Now...still have snow around the ground  but its off the roads...


HAppy Monday Everyone

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all, freezing rain on tap for this morning.  I wish I owned a body shop  
it's a nice morning for looking out the window and thinking of what I'm gonna' not do all day. 
Time to grab a coffee and a bong and chill:bong: :bong: :bong: 


BIU BHC:bong2: :bong2:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be nice cubby. . . Well at least its not too cold. . .. come on 4 o clock


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Should get up to about 63 today.  Blue skies.

Ozz a porno?  Lmfao.

I did go out with the girls that night.  Forgot boys were here when I came in drunk at 2 am.  :-0  luckily I was quiet and didn't wake anyone up!!!  

It's Monday.  I think I'll take a nap.

I loved tv yesterday.  Just what I wanted!  I nailed it.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It's Monday. I think I'll take a nap.



That's the SmokinMom we all know and love


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That's the SmokinMom we all know and love


:giggle:  You know me all too well.  :giggle:

I got some buds last night.  Don't have any idea of the strain.  But damn sure better then my back up stuff I got last year that I'm having to smoke now.  Well not anymore.  :woohoo:

And dunno if I'll get that nap afterall...lol.

Whats on everyones agenda for the day?  

:bong1::cool2:

Have nise days everyone.  Hit this:

:48: or :tokie: or :bong1:..or all.  

(damn, I'm smily all he sudden )


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 23, 2012)

Them buds looks nice sm and buying weed wth
Lol
T4


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Them buds looks nice sm and buying weed wth
> Lol
> T4



Yea, I know.  First time since 2007.   

But I'm pleased with my purchase.  Good to see you t4. .


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks nummy Sm. Did you survive the  14 year olds?

It is a cold sunny day here in the NW.  I am cleaning the vape so I can get it dirty again.  BIU peeps.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 23, 2012)

Havent Posted online in a while, simply lurking. SO i thought Id stop by my old favorite hangout spot.
 Just had a few drops of my Strawberry  Flavored Tincture and Listening To some Pink Floyd, Animals... watching the storm outside

BTW Nice Nugs Mom


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know about strawberry tincture, but the music sounds great! Glad you came out of lurking.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good evening BIU,
  Thunder storms last nIght lol. Wth


----------



## heal4real (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty windy here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2012)

:yay:   *SMom  *loading the :bong1:  tonight


*blueailein*...SO glad to see ya back at the club house...I been reading up on tincture and want to give it a try...Made some carmels lately..they not bad...just  dont peel out the wax papper all....makes for a sticky treat:rofl:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59190



*bubba*...*healZ*...*Rose*...*Duck*..load up some Some *Moms *weed


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

Howdy BHC:ciao:

Made my first batch of bho, came out a honey color and sticky. Also it is quite messy until it gets hard.

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2012)

you smoke any that *duck*?...whats the best way to smoke it?


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

I would have sworn I posted in the bhc.  Damn!

Thunderstorms tonight, just relaxin' .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

With a bong 4u.  

Hahah, damn , I'm pretty high and just enjoying the rain.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone!  FIRE IT UP!!! :bong: :bong2:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

Goooooood Morning BHC!!!

BIU :bong:

Happy Hump Day !


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

Morning everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2012)

:ciao:   Stay warm everyone


:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Stay warm everyone
> 
> 
> :bong:




That shant be a problem today 60 degrees!  Quite hard to believe.  This has been an awesomely mild winter thus far. . .I hope it keeps it up for all those peeps who outside like myself.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 25, 2012)

70's and sunny here today---:bong: :bong: :bong: ---3fer wednesday---


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

50 and rain all day.  And tomorrow.

Gloomy days like this are relaxing if you don't have to get out any.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rosebud:Strawberry Tincture, is just a Tincture with some strawberry flavoring dropped in it, just takes a little of the bitterness of the tincture out. 

4U2, IM gonna have to try that. Im really big on edibles, and am currently trying to master Lolipops.
 I have a crap ton of cannabutter frozen in the freezer (the wife makes me cookies, I make the butter) so im gonna try this recipe


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Blue! Trill! Damn elvis gonna pop out here soon!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you smoke any that *duck*?...whats the best way to smoke it?
> 
> 
> :bong:



I tried it in my pipe and bong and it melted right through it unless you had some weed mixed in with it. Gonna try a crack pipe once I get to the store and buy one. But sure puts the glow on you and very smooth


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

gonna twist it on up and fire that tater up for 4:20. yall come on and toast one!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2012)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> Rosebud:Strawberry Tincture, is just a Tincture with some strawberry flavoring dropped in it, just takes a little of the bitterness of the tincture out.
> 
> 4U2, IM gonna have to try that. Im really big on edibles, and am currently trying to master Lolipops.
> I have a crap ton of cannabutter frozen in the freezer (the wife makes me cookies, I make the butter) so im gonna try this recipe


 

Im reading up on tincture...Then its Lolipop time


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey Blue! Trill! Damn elvis gonna pop out here soon!


 

:bong:....thank you...Thank you very much


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I tried it in my pipe and bong and it melted right through it unless you had some weed mixed in with it. Gonna try a crack pipe once I get to the store and buy one. But sure puts the glow on you and very smooth


 
Nice....You gonna be call crack head:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> gonna twist it on up and fire that tater up for 4:20. yall come on and toast one!


 

Dont Mind if I do

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if my froz brownies from 2009 are any good still, lmao!

I stayed in listening to the rain today and smoked a lot of good weed.  

Love to do it again right now but gotta wait for the rug rats to go to bed.  8:45 can't come soon enough, lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2012)

Your funny Sm, eat those brownies. I shouldn't be typing. Too much hashberry and medicine woman, or the cross could be .....medicine berry. hash berry tastes like berry jam on the exhale. just so you know.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd eat the brownies......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

I was quite a brownie girl back then.  Unfortunately the  last batch of butter burned.   I still prepared them and they were ok.  Should be tons better tho.  Lol.  Worked in a pinch but I don't think id try them now.  Ew!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

I made some sugar cookies at christmas.  I don't know if they were too stong or what but they made me throw my guts up. My first time making edibles.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol..Bummer..

Good morning bhc.  Happy Thursday!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

whewww..went to a wake yesterday and today I am hungover bad

just starting to  feel like myself again


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey BHCers BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Pc, hope it wasn't a dear friend u lost.  May they RIP.
And maybe a little hair of the dog might help. 

Missed u ozzy, where ya been?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

car wreak sunday night just got turned loose by the hospital


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn.. 

Glad you're still with us.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

with the drugs they were giving me I wish I had stayed longer but I couldn't take it anylonger in that damn place


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

It's nearly impossible to rest in a hospital.  I remember a nurse coming in and wake me up, so she could give me a sleeping pill.  ***!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope ya get better *ozzy*..and hope the other has insurance...Sory ya have had this...


*duck*...I havent had a hang over in many years...whats a wake?....name of club?

*Mom*...I think the brownies will be fine as long as they was sealed good and didnt get freezer burn...thaw one out and let us know


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

The wake I've heard of is when there's visitation of a body the night before their funeral.

The last batch of brownies weren't very good, I almost burned the butter I made.  I went ahead and baked them anyways, tho they weren't as good as previous batches.  Prob why I still have some.. Lmao!

Unfortunately I can't make anymore.  I always used 2 oz per pan and no longer have the extra.  

Maybe I'll try one tomorrow and see.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

I think my days of stopping at red lights are over I stop then go on the hell with waiting for them to change been hit twice now. 

That's for the lawyer to find out 4u got one on retainer and mom called him first thing Mom morning. Troy(lawyer) was in to see me before part of the Doc were, he had $$ signs in his eyes.

I'm in love with a ice pack right now man it feels good on the back


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

*hey ozzy*---get well soon---i was in the dentist chair today for 5 hours---9 fillings, one temporary crown---sucking on n2o the whole time with breasts resting on my shoulder like good/bad angels :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2012)

Its Friday...:yay:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

TGIF!

Kinda sux cuz I'm tired of my kids arguing.  I gotta admit I'm looking forward to Monday so I can ship em off to school again, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Get well soon *Ozzy*

*4u* SM hit it on the nose, that is what a wake is

*SmokinMom* it will only be a few more years and they will be out of the house


BIU BHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2012)

Im SOrry *duck *if they was close too you.....Have a Dank DAy Brother


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 27, 2012)

Morning BHC. Friday whoo whoo 

:bong:  BIU!!!

Today makrs week 9 . The cycles starts again in less than a week.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

Man it feels great to be able to bong it up and not have to lay there listening to all the bell and whistles in the hospital. And sleeping was great without them coming in every couple hrs and using me for a pin cushion.

Sorry t hear about your friend* Duck*. I'm 1 that will go to a wake but not the funeral. I never could figure out why the word "funeral" started with "Fun" theres nothing "fun" about them.

*SM* you need to find a job that keep you away on weekends


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

I bet u r glad to be home!!  Gonna make u live in bubble wrap now so ya stop getting hurt.  

It's Friday night!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

After being hit twice now setting at a red light I think I'll just stop then go on, the ticket for running them is cheaper and easier on the body. 

Im living the three B's right now. Bed.Bong,and Buds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

that's called a california stop---the argument for running the red light is the cop couldn't see the brake light cause the sunshine washed out the light---go to my dentist and you got the 4th and 5th "B's"---- ---get better man---you got  a house to build---   


:bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

Heck with this happening I might go from a shack with dirt floors in the woods to a cabin with real floors and insulation in the walls


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Orange is hung up on those double d's 
Lol..

Hope you're keeping the pain at bay ozz.
***hugs***


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

Between the patches and the :bong: I'm feeling fine. If you were around I see how you felt :hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Heck with this happening I might go from a shack with dirt floors in the woods to a cabin with real floors and insulation in the walls




and hire the labor while you are owner/contractor


*sm*---can't stop thinking about them---can't wait to go back for the permanent crown---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

That will be the plan Orange hire help from around here there are top notch worker just working for nothing just to feed their family and I will pay a man what he is worth not this $5 or $10 crappy pay. You pay a man right and you get the best work. I can be a hard guy to work for, but any time I put out the word I need workers, they bet the door down.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2012)

there is some truth in the saying you get what you pay for---if you are known to be a hard guy to work for and they are still breaking down the door to work---you are a fair man to work for---don't put up with mediocrity---expect them to pull their weight and get peeps that take pride in a job well done---now you just got to get your health back in order so you can use that tape measure to point towards what needs to be done---lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

It ain't the first time and knowing my DA it won't be the last time I have to recover from injury


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2012)

Geez Ozzy, i was sorry to read about your accident. When i was an x-ray tech, i swear everyone i took care of had been rear ended at a stop light. I still get paranoid when i am stopped at one.  I hope you feel better really soon. I know you must have been hit pretty hard. Keep on icing.

Orange, you are funny. Only you would be looking forward to going to the dentists so your shoulders will be pillowed in good and evil.

I just harvested a couple of plants..it was fun.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Rose for somereason I can't use the Thank you button it said I have to spread the rep around I thought I had been
For somereason I see Orange's car parked outside of Miss Hoo's home of the happy ending


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2012)

:giggle: :giggle: Home of the happy ending?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2012)

Morning BHC

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 28, 2012)

Morning Duck :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Afternoon BHC just checking in and my post to make sure they wern't like my dreams last night


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2012)

You were pretty funny Ozzy. I hope you feel better each day.

Just took a sour cream coffee cake out of the oven. Company coming of course, i probably wouldn't make one for just us. 

BIU like it is Saturday morn!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Sour cream Coffee cake sund great dowmload me a hunk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2012)

Good morning 

I feel ok this morning, I'm kinda surprised!  My friend and I were up drinking/smoking til 6am.  She's not doing so good today, though. 

Toke dem bongs peoples!!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good afternoon BHC, 

Just made some butter from all the trimmings
No bake peanutbutters on the way


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Been awake for hours, cause I can't sleep


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Duck, sorry you can't sleep. Maybe you better BIU  and have a nap.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Rose:ciao:

Been BIU'ing and eating and watching TV and playing on computer and trying to nap, just nothing is working

I just figure eventfully I will have to sleep or fall over trying


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a real drag if you are tired and can't sleep. I hope you have a great nap later when your body is ready or your brain, which ever isn't letting you rest. Sorry Duck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

Duck it's something in the air I was up til 5:30 til morn to :huh: wonder if the coffee IV had anything to do with it. When 3 days without a cup and now it's chug a lug city


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC


Its  Pro-Bowl Day


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Monday 

Nice n quiet here


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good morning everyone,
Bong rips for all


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

Howdy BHC :ciao:



			
				4u said:
			
		

> Its Pro-Bowl Day



Yeah I am a pro-bowler on my bong

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm first string Pro-bonger and Allstar joint roller and still practicing everyday dont wannt to fall of the top of my game:bong::joint:

:48::48::48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

:yeahthat:

:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sad.  Been trying locate my dads (RIP) dearest friend, been thinking about him a lot lately.  He and I were close when I was younger but haven't seen him since my dads funeral 4 yrs ago.

I've been trying to locate Chuck.  I lost his numbers.  I then remembered my dads old secretary who was also close with Chuck.  I found her Facebook page, saw her pic and it brought back wonderful memories.  I knew shed know how to reach him.  

I then saw the google link below the Facebook one. My heart sank when I read it.  She died a little over a year ago.  
I also hadn't seen her since my dads funeral.

I need to find Chuck and I don't know how.  I hope he's still alive, but he's older then my dad and June.

  

Didn't mean to be a downer.  I'm just sad.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 30, 2012)

:bong:

well technically a bub ATM  





SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP MP I MISSED YALL!!!!!!!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 30, 2012)

.....mom....bummer on your search....don't know what to tell you
.....ozzy couldn't post for a long time and am wondering how you are doing after this accident you had
.....duck....sorry I pushed your buttons....I apologize for being an idiot
.....here's a new drawing....Pdude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

Alive and kicking Pdude be back in the trenchs by spring with no worries just a little sore and stoved up more than anything but still thinking about getting a horse and just riding him so. That was I'll just ride in the grass here no car are I don't care if he eats ppl flowers :laugh: They holler about it I'll just say "well he gave you free fertilizer


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Just woke up and feeling pretty good I got more then 2 hours sleep tonight

Gonna be a busy day for me since I am not dragging butt like I have the past few weeks.

Sorry to hear about your sadness *SmokinMom* hope you find your friend.

Might get to the 60's here today What a winter we are having.

Gonna to cruise through the other threads to see what I missed.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks duck 

Glad u slept, I didn't  lol

Cheers to a productive day for u.  

Morning everyone

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong::bong:


its Twosday


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

2 fer!

2 naps for the price of 1?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 31, 2012)

moanin bhc's---hung the blue rhino last night---she came nice---staying well beyond maintenance buzz today  :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2012)

Good Morning Bongers.

I likeyour new painting, Pdude. Very nice.

Sm, I hope you can think of someone else they worked with that you could contact. I am so sorry for your sadness. Grieving is heart breaking work.  Hugs to you.

Duck, I am glad you got some sleep.

ozzy, a horse? That sounds fun. Are you feeling better?

Hi 4U

Hey everyone else...orange and cheffy and the nice people I am forgetting.

I baby sat a 20 month old baby yesterday for 5 hours and I am alive to speak of it. Sheesh, I am not cut out for babysitting.  thank god for the vaporizer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm doing good Rosebud thanks for asking. Buddy told me horse? no way plow mule more like it. I'ld cause a horse to go weak ing the knees wen he saw I was the one goingto ride him.

Yep SM 2 naps 2 wake n bake session that a plan you can sign me up for.

:joint::joint::joint::bolt: To Doc Dirty's, he's saved none and killed thirty but the lawyers love him


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Going to the big city today to get a smoking utensil for my bho :woohoo:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

Good morning bongers!!!

It's hump day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet  *duck*...please post up what ya get and how it works..Have a great day


:bong:


:ciao:  *RoseBUd*


----------



## painterdude (Feb 1, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Alive and kicking Pdude be back in the trenchs by spring with no worries just a little sore and stoved up more than anything but still thinking about getting a horse and just riding him so. That was I'll just ride in the grass here no car are I don't care if he eats ppl flowers :laugh: They holler about it I'll just say "well he gave you free fertilizer



....so glad the recovery is coming along and you are feeling better.....when I grew up on farms in Wisconsin the farmers used draft horses for plowing and spreading the horse **** (can't figure out the spelling for maneur?)  sure beats a nasty mule and they should be able to carry a big person...

Rosebud.....that was my first try at an African-American....it was fun....glad you liked it....and thanks

Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey *4u*:ciao:

This is what I bought.

It is a Helix Nailhead (or something like that) with a built in heating rod.

Just tried it and I still need to work on the technique but it just seems to me to suck a lot of air. But I will keep trying:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep sucking ducky.  Is that poetry?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

nothin too fancy here---just got one of them there carbs on the side to make sure the smoke makes it down to your toes


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

That's cute Orange. I like it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks rb---perfect for the hash that i have managed to drop on the floor every time i try to load it in the bong---think i might borrow a friends vape for a while to see how that works out---i know you love yours---


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

My vape is my best friend sometime..lololol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice orange


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks duck---how bout your new piece---what's the deal how's it work---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2012)

Excuse me :bong::bong::bong::bong: That's better now:48::48::48::48: we :fly::stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Orange there is a little bowl on the end of the heat stick then you use a lighter to heat the heat stick which is a glass rod


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Orange there is a little bowl on the end of the heat stick then you use a lighter to heat the heat stick which is a glass rod


 



ostpicsworthless: 


Nice job orange

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

I love Iron Maiden.  <3 ~ ~<3


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

*4u* there are pics you need to turn the page back one:laugh:

Been sleeping for awhile and I am still tired I think I will be going back to bed

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

Morning BHC it's BIU and get ready to go plays with idiot drivers out there
:bong::bong::bong::bong: nope stil not ready:joint::joint: now ready


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *4u*:ciao:
> 
> This is what I bought.
> 
> ...


 
that looks very nice *duck*...keep working at it..Im sure you will get it down...not sure how I missed a whole page..:stoned:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks *4u*

I will be working on it all day

Missing a page is easy when you are :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

How's the new apparatus duck?

I'm just getting up and moving.  I am too embarrassed to admit how many beers and bowls I had last night...  

I declare we all take a nap in honor of smokin moms Day..

High everyone!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am about as excited as a kid that just got told he was going to Disney Land... I ordered my volcano from Storz & Bickel on Tuesday, just waiting for Mr. UPS to deliver it!

In the meantime I will smoke this bowl!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

> How's the new apparatus duck?



Not working as well as I thought it should, but I will keep trying


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2012)

That's too bad Duck. Don't hyperventilate.

Party bro, I bet you are excited. I have had two vapes and I love my current one. I have never used a volcano. I use mine exclusively.  Have fun.

SM, did you have too much fun last night?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Nah, wasn't much fun I guess.  However, since I didn't have to take kids to school i enjoyed sleeping in.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

*Duck* try heating the glass rod with a propane oe mapp gas torch. They both get the rod hotter. I had one and thatwas the way it worked best for me


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

call me a knuckle head---but---before you do---please explain why he would be heating a glass rod with a propane torch when all he needs to do is go old school by applying the flame to the herb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought it was a hash pipe that your didn't put a flame to it


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Ozzy

Orange what Ozzy said





> I thought it was a hash pipe that your didn't put a flame to it



BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn pc, trouble sleeping again?  

Morning everyone, TGIF..  I can't wait til Monday ha ha.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

High SmokinMom :ciao:

Yes I can't sleep again


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sorry duck.    Have you tried anything to help?  I took 2 benedryl at bedtime a few days ago and slept like a baby.  Also melatonin is supposed to help with sleep as well.

My stomach is hurting.  I think I'll drop the kids off and come home, take some pepto and lay on the couch.  Nap optional.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2012)

its friday:yay:


*duck *hope ya got some sleep...

*Mom*...hope ya feel better...

*Hick*....its super weekend

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

*SmokinMom *maybe I will try that benedryl. I am just not very good with pills.

*4u* I sure wish I could get some sleep, it is costing me money. I keep buying stuff off the internet when I can't sleep.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope your buy cool stuff Duck. Sorry about the sleep problem, that has to make for a grouchy duck. It would me. 

It is friday peeps. Let's all biu! Hope ya'll have a great day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---

well i'll be a monkeys uncle---:holysheep: a heating element for the hash to mellow out the intake a bit---brilliant---what are they gonna think of next---in that case i would like to share some of this to help break in the new device


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Mmmmm mmmmm OS.  Need some help breaking it in, love to help.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm tackling my fridge this morning.  Ewwww!  A jar of blackberry jam fell over who knows how long ago and spilled on the top shelf.  No wonder things would come out of there so sticky.   

The whole thing is just totally disgusting.    And scary!

BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

:ciao: *SmokinMom*---*Duck* got the new toy---i am sure he would enjoy our company---or---maybe we could just use it while he is catching up on his sleep---either way---plenty to go round---have yourself a stoney day

one of my x-mas gifts was a 2 hour 2 person cleaning crew---can't wait for them to clean out the fridge


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Gotcha.  Party at ducks!!  

:holysheep:  What is this?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

> What is this?



Gross


----------



## painterdude (Feb 3, 2012)

..geez 4u2, I believe that might be a slight reference to something unmentionable.....but I do agree about the super weekend coming up...should be exciting if you are in the Hoozer state.....and what is a hoozer?

ozzy, how are you feeling lately?

going to the VA today for a 'Walker' so I can get around a bit better without the cane....hopefully I can go outside and smell the ocean


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Gotcha. Party at ducks!!
> 
> :holysheep: What is this?


 

I've seen cleaner crack houses   fire that house cleaner

Just remember duck Practice Practice Nap Practice again is the training regiment of champions

SSDD on the road to healing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

That was some spilled jelly on the top back shelf of my fridge.    Who knows how long it's been there.     The first picture showed what the fridge had looked like for a yr or two...lol.

Funny thing, my fridge still looks like a mess, but stuff got tossed, and all the surfaces are clean..

:ignore:   I'm no good at organizing.  As you can tell, from the 1st pic.  :giggle:

Oh, and there's a bin I can't get back in there, how the hell was it in there before?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeepers here we go again:holysheep:

I placed an order this morning at 3:10 and they said they used the Brown Truck, I just checked the status and it was shipped fed-duh-ex

I sure hope it gets here by Feb.14 as I am gonna be wanting it by then.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2012)

:ciao:   Im Home

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Me too :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2012)

:ciao: :ciao: Hi *4U* welcome home honey, you too *ducky*.

I am fixing to get stoned now... I will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 4, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :ciao: :ciao: Hi *4U* welcome home honey, you too *ducky*.
> 
> I am fixing to get stoned now... I will let you know how that turns out.


accomplished!

New glass and vape


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Nice utensils bubba902


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2012)

:ciao: *RoseBud*...How did that turn out

Gonna work on A wake and Bake right now:bolt:


*duck*..ya get any sleep?

*bubba*...what type vaperizor is that?


50f and Sunny here today...feeling sorry for the Kats in Colorado


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2012)

Have a stoned morning and napping afternoon


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

*4u* I got a couple hours of sleep, thanks for asking.

Just got all stocked up for the Super Sunday party, if I don't eat it all first

Sounds like a winning idea *Ozzy* maybe if I could nap I would not be so cranky and anal


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

No comments on how bad my fridge was?   I worked hard on that, ha ha ha ha.

Tis Saturday.  I need to finish my grocery shopping too.  I already have the queso makings, need to get stuff for chili.   Fruit, cupcake makings (lol)  BEER!

What's on everyone's agenda today?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

mmmm alcohol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2012)

I know how to have fun, i am going out to buy vacuum cleaner bags.

Sm, i swear sometimes I used to think the health department would close me down if they say my refrigerator. When the kids were little? yuck That gets better when they leave.

Duck I hope you get your sleep soon. I would be really grumpy too.

4U, I did managed to get stoned on a duet of medicine woman and hashberry.  I think I will try it again before I leave this warm house. Got some green satori heating in the vape. Don't tell anyone.

BIU peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

Rose if you like buying vacuum bags you need to vape more

I do it just because I have to but it is a lot more fun if you are well medicated. I am waiting till tomorrow before the party before I drag mine out.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey family! Hittin the nugs.....i got an ugly rug........i just stepped on a bug.......i need a hug....BIU!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Cheffy, welcome back. were you gone? lol Are you cooking tomorrow? 

Duck, i need to get out way more then I do... Who wants to leave home when it so well equipped with an indoor garden and all the accoutrements. But, i did need vacuum bags and the guy that sold them to me was cute.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

Rose ahhh the hidden agenda..the guy was cute:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

Rose, I thought you bought a Dyson?

Just got done using mine, actually lol.

Still in Jammie's tho.  Didn't want to get all cleaned up then dirty again...haha.

Duck, hammered yet?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 4, 2012)

the vape is a vr001#, I paid 25$ for it new. Works like a champ with a warranty ontop of it.

I know its offbrand but it does the trick. 

Finally bong rips! From something bigger than a bottle.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

yep


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hiya Duck!

we got hammered with snow this morning


----------



## Ganja Gaia (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all! I'm new to the forum and I figured this would be a good first step into delving into the community. I hope you're still taking new members on and I hope you enjoy my collection.





The one on the left is a small, well-used Tsunami, Then there's the five chamber bubbler, then the cleanest pieces (I've been too sick to smoke since the new year ) are a collection by VripTech, which allows one to easily vape and toke on their favorite bong! Hopefully I'll be able to smoke soon and christen my new toys.

Can I get *4815162342* as my number?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome GG.


----------



## Ganja Gaia (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the rep! That was a pleasant surprise! =D


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2012)

> Don't tell anyone.



:heart:



> Can I get 4815162342 as my number?



ok..so its not your phone numberz:hitchair:

welcome to the Club

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

welcome ganja, I have the same bic lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cpl pics.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Welcome to the BHC GG

Nice collection too.

Both GG and Bubba

BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2012)

:ciao:  *RoseBud*.... Im Up

:bong:

Nice utencils *bubba*:aok:

Gonna grind up some Dojo bubba berry for the Big SHow today

Im a GIANT Fan for the commercials

enjoy the Day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2012)

Me too 4 u!  Giant fan of those commercials!

Everyone's invited to my party!  Plenty of stuff to share.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

*SmokinMom* Sure wish I had a private jet, cause I would be there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2012)

We heading over to *RAy **JAys  *for his BBQ and weed

My Private jet is low on fuel

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

menu @ rays sounds pretty darn good too---have fun 4u---

everyone be safe---:bong: :bong: :bong: 

don't forget to eat some food in between those bong rips


----------



## Ganja Gaia (Feb 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ok..so its not your phone numberz:hitchair:



lol No, it's not my phone number. I've been re-watching Lost with my family and when I saw clubs had assigned numbers, I couldn't think of a better set than the numbers from the show.  

I always love seeing others' pieces, especially the homemade ones... it brings me back to the olden days when I couldn't afford a piece and used to rig apples for a tasty pipe!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ganja Gaia said:
			
		

> lol No, it's not my phone number. I've been re-watching Lost with my family and when I saw clubs had assigned numbers, I couldn't think of a better set than the numbers from the show.
> 
> I always love seeing others' pieces, especially the homemade ones... it brings me back to the olden days when I couldn't afford a piece and used to rig apples for a tasty pipe!




Or your only piece breaks, so you learn to stock up


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Wow what a Sunday night, exciting too.

But then I wake up to those two young boys getting blown up by their father, how can someone do that?

*SmokinMom* How was your party?

*4u *did you have a good time at Ray Jay's?

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Wow what a Sunday night, exciting too.
> 
> ...



That explosion was a shame. After his wife came up missing in 09.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

I think that they were getting ready to arrest him for his little camping trip when his wife came up missing. The one little boy mentioned that Mommy was in the trunk. At least that is what I think I heard this morning, but I am not sure I was a bit busy when they were doing the news.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think so to. Thats jus not right.. Someone would have to b sick and demented to do such a thing


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

You sure got that right bubba


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

How does the lake look? Ahh im having a pain of a time getting my temps steady still.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

The lake is open, no ice and they have started running ferry service again. 

How are you running your ventilation? Is your intake coming from the outside or from within the room? Where is your exhaust going?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

No fishin this year 
I have a 3x3 closet with the door off, vent runs outside the blac n white poly door.intake is at the bottom. It jumps from 63-84f.

Might just set my tent back up


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi bongers.

The party was fun... Out of homemade chili, queso & chips, and BBQ meatballs, the meatballs were the biggest hit...after the beer, lol.  Hardly anyone touched the fruit..  

It was a good game.  

I don't know what explosion you guys speak of. 

I feel like crap today.  I'm never gonna drink again.  yea right...

Bong it up y'all!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

Well Fed-duh ex has done it again 

They delivered it to a back door but it was not mine.

Ended up calling them and had to explain to them what was in the box 

I also gonna call the company that I ordered from and tell them thanks for saying they use UPS but in reality they use fed-duh-ex. I have never met a larger bunch of idiots then Fed-duh-ex.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

FedEx screws everything up here too.. 
@smokinmom, a guy blew his house up with him and his kids in it.


@duck what arr they doing for ya?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

> @duck what arr they doing for ya?



:laugh:

nothing much, supposedly they put a trace on it and were to call the delivery driver then call me back but I have not heard a word yet from them.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh wow, sorry bro. Ill rip the vape for ya lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry Duck, they screwed you again. Every time I see that truck I  think of the trouble you have had. 

I just had a filling at the dentist. He was supposed to do the two but after the first he said I needed a break. I think he was hungry. I did need a break. He offered me some motrin, i told him I thought I would use thc. He said, that would be fine. Ha. He is a gardener and I would love to show him my indoor garden. But I don't.  Back to the hashberry.  Won't you all please join me?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll join you anytime Rose :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ill join you both


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning BHC 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Good morning duck!  How'd ya sleep?

It's 2 for Tues.  Smoke double.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning Bongers, 

Any luck with the package Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

*SmokinMom* woke up at 2:30 went back to bed at 5:30 then got up again at 7:30

*Rose* no luck yet, no package, no calls, and no e-mail

I think I will put up a billboard telling everyone how Fed-duh-Ex suxs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2012)

time to boyccot the fedex freaks...


it tuesday

:bong::bong:

:ciao:  *RoseBUd*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

:woohoo: 

Fed-duh-Ex has found my package and delivered it to me

I must say I was a bit disappointed with Plantslighting for using 
fed-duh-Ex but they e-mailed me this morning stating that they were sorry for the inconvenience. They even contacted Fed-duh-ex, they also put me on the UPS only list and offered to reship my order this afternoon if the issue has not been resolved by the end of the day. My hat goes off to those guys over at *plantlightinghydroponics.com* they are real pros.


Now I can prep my veg tent for the V-Day grow

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Duck!

Hey *4u*, hows the weather in Seattle?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2012)

ONE of these days ppl will learn *Duck* if it has Fed in the name it sucks. Fed--ex and federal government both work the same.

It's BIU time :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

Never thought of it that way *Ozzy*, but it is so true.

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol sloppy boogers.

You guys crac me up, well and gals. 

I been vaping it up


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Omg duck u catchin the news?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope what is going on?


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sitting here eating a bowl of home made chili....... watching the news...... posting with yall...... and I got a 10 week in flower blueberry mom sitting right next to me waiting for me to finish this post and start trimming........ life is gonna be good this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2012)

Enjoy g13!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 7, 2012)

.....been enjoying my new walker from the VA....it's made in Switzerland, how about that?  Nothing but the best for us veterans of foreign wars, conflicts. invasions and nation-changing stuff

....not even going to mention last Sunday because I promised HICK that I would be a good old man who would be totally responsible for his actions

....anyways here is another drawing I did today....and I have a question, if you keep taking clones from the same plant year after year does it lose it's potency?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2012)

I vote no on that pdude. I have taken clone of clone of clone and have not noticed a decline.  Glad you like your new walker...don't do any crazy stunts on it.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I vote no on that pdude. I have taken clone of clone of clone and have not noticed a decline.  Glad you like your new walker...don't do any crazy stunts on it.



....thanks Rosebud, you are a true buddy and friend....as far as the walker goes it's got a basket which is a big help carrying my pee pee bottle to the toilet...will not do wheelies or back flips on it, I promise....Pdude


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

@Duck, They found out the dude that killed his sons in that explosion, KILLED THEM BY TAKING A HATCHET TO THEIR NECKS! 


***!?, That dude is completely insane, He left voice mails to ppl and such.. Crazy...
Oh I hope people have more sanity then that anymore.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2012)

That is just terrible news bubba.

Makes ya wish he would have survived so that he could receive a slow painful death


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont see how that guy could of done that to them boys..

Anyhow. Goodmorning everyone

Almost out of smoke .

I will not buy any tho, ill quit until next harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2012)

Good morning friends, or rather good afternoon.

Another black out.  I need to get my drinking in check.  
Funny thing is, I only had 4.  Almost makes me wonder if this isn't related to alcohol at all, and I'm having seizures again.  I've learned there's lots of diff types, not just the convulsive type.  

These episodes are so scary.  

But other then that, have some bong hits for me.  Not gonna partake.  I'm hungover and feel like dog doo doo.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

*SM* sounds like it's time to put the bottle away for a little while


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2012)

You don't take seizure meds and drink do you? Please tell me no you don't do that.

You are loved here by us, please treat yourself  better sm! We need you.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2012)

Worrying about you *SmokinMom*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2012)

:ciao:  Im Home

*bubba  *thats big news and what a shame

*Pdude*...Nice drawing as allways...congrats on the new wheels

*SMOM*....Im with *ozzy*...time to back off and see the doc again

*duck*..*RoseBud*...:48:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes rose, I drink on my meds, some nights quite heavily.. Back when I was on Topamax I didn't drink much, that med made everything taste funny..strictly on the Lamictal now.

I didn't even plan on getting hammered last night.  I had just one beer after dinner and that was it.  I took 1.5 xanax and then soaked in the tub to relax a bit before I went to bed.  I was so relaxed, lol.  It was right then that my drinking buddy called at 11:30 pm and asked if she could get her lighter.  I said gimmie a few to dry off and get dressed.  She's buying a car this week so I thought she really just wanted to show off her new wheels.    She gets out of her car with just a 6pk of bud light.  Eww I don't like that beer.  She showed me it was the new bud light platinum which is like 6 parts alcohol.   I'm used to 4, lol.  We split those and then the 2 I had at home.  We sat outside, I toked and she smoked a black and mild?  It was 4 am when she went home.  I don't remember her leaving, cleaning the garage, going to bed, etc.  she said I talked with her on her drive home..  Then she said she didn't remember much either, lol.

This is the 2nd time this has happened in the last 3 weeks.  Freaks me out!

Oh, a few times I've left bars and woke the next day wondering if I payed my tab.  Luckily I keep those receipts.

Yikes, I will cut back...

But I also wonder if the Xanax had something to do with it as well.

Thanks for the concern friends.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Cool sunny day here

Waiting on the coffee


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2012)

:ciao:  Im up and all most ready to attack this fine Thursday...gonna be 57f...this is February right????


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2012)

Good morning !
*4U*, that is warm right there. Enjoy your day!

*SM* Alcohol is a depressant. Xanax is a downer, (depressant) I would have to check on the lamictal, but you have been fighting depression and taking all these downers. Quit it. You are right there are several types of seizures. One is psychomotor which is automatic behavior. You could have cleaned the garage while having one and not known. Please take better care of yourself. like I said lots of people need you. I am not saying to stop your drugs, I am saying to stop your alcohol please.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 9, 2012)

I only blacked out once, and that was after taking alcohol and anti depressents. Couldn't remember anything. Scared the bejaysus out of me. I said never again. That was 20 years ago. 

Mind how you go SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey thanks y'all.

I've been doing this a long time and alcohol is a no no with my meds.  I had psychomotor epilepsy as a kid and I outgrew it.

I quit drinking for 11 yrs cuz I was having blackouts.

Yes, gonna try and cut back, most definitely!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 9, 2012)

best of luck *sm*---i can guarantee you will not be missing anything if you put the drink down


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 9, 2012)

I did xanax and beer for 7 years...... not and alcohol person though...... only drank a couple beers to set off the xanax....... weened myself off over a 3 month period....... was tired off living in a fog every nite....... yeah every nite for about 7 years...... no more though (5 years)...... I can tell ya all about it though...... SM...... I had a friend die......at age 39 doing what your doing...... please get help....... smoke more pot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.  

Yea, I've never drank on top of xanax before...or if I have I can't recall- imagine that!!  My dr gave me that rx to just use as a fast relief if I'm feeling anxious.  I wasnt intending on drinking anything that night, until my friend called..

I will smoke more pot, gladly.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahhh boredom


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep  lol


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2012)

Mom.....wow, be careful babe.....the VA gave me some ATAVAN when I got some teeth pulled....later I started getting all these tests for cancer and I mixed Atavan, Vicodin and some Check Republic beer and woke up on the floor of the motel in Portland, Oregon....apparently had passed out in the bathroom, bounced of the door and then down to the tile floor.....slept all the time during the 5 hr return trip....still groggy when I got home and wifey was not a happy camper

....be careful.....we all need your sense of humor  around the forum...Pdude


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 10, 2012)

I finished all my trimming for this crop....... I got a nice size piece of finger hash....... can I smoke it now or do ya need to wait for it to dry....... I'm ready to put some fire on a couple M&M size pieces....... I'm looking at them sitting on my tray now.:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 10, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I finished all my trimming for this crop....... I got a nice size piece of finger hash....... can I smoke it now or do ya need to wait for it to dry....... I'm ready to put some fire on a couple M&M size pieces....... I'm looking at them sitting on my tray now.:48:





Never mind..... I got it!:batman:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning BHC:bong:

Winter has arrived here finally. We got 4" of snow and is only 17 degrees.

:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 11, 2012)

no snow but man its cold 18 here


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah maybe someone should tell Mother Nature that she is late:laugh:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all, 
   Winter has sorta' shown up around here as well. We still don't have any snow but the temp is 1 degree. It's colder than a bankers heart out there. I usually love winter, but this year I feel if it aint gonna' arrive on time, don't bother comming at all, I aint one for better late than never!!! I'm looking to get my vegitable garden started. Mother Nature need a good swift kick in the groin!!! Enough of my griping.
   Lets BIU and pretend the weather is PERFECT. 
BIU BHC:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol Good morning guys.  Looks like winter finally arrived in my part of the country too lol.  It was in 60's all week with lows in the 40's. This morning I woke up to SNOW!!!!  and a high of 27 Grrr.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2012)

It's cold here too in Big D.  Well cold for Texas, lol.  Not supposed to get out of the 30s and it's very windy.  The wind chill feels like 18.

The sun is shining tho!!!

I'm taking my friend car shopping in a bit.  She has her eyes on a mustang convertible.  

Have great days everyone.   stay warm.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 12, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> :bong::bong:



morning duck...... a high hi to ya.....


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning from 6k ft high in the San Bernardino mtns. 40 something degrees ...f eeling a lot like su
mmer..:bong: :bong: cause you can


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2012)

My :bong1:  is a Balming 72F


:bong:

:ciao: *cubby*....Nice too see you my friend....

*Duck*...is that storm the same one that went through Colorado?..if so  Buckle up

*pdude*..:48:

*Grower13*..how was the finger hash


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope not *4u* 

We have gotten about 4" of snow and our first real cold temps plus strong winds but that is it. Suppose to start warming up again by tomorrow

Getting prepped for the Feb14 grow:hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 13, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> My :bong1:  is a Balming 72F
> 
> 
> :bong:
> ...



....watching Glenn Campbell on the Grammy's remember some of his old songs....the wifey likes this stuff.....I don't like the RAP and the stupid dancing..... I loved Taylor Swift and her skirt hanging out beneath her funky dress.....so how are  things up Seattle way?  How's the shed surviving the snow this year?  What a freaky winter,  huh?  QUESTION:  Did you ever have trouble walking after smoking some killer weed?  That seems to be my issue so I have to be real careful and only take a couple of hits and then test the legs with help from the new walker.....

....oh, am glad you are talking to the new members, i.e. Grower13.....seems like they get ignored way, way too much by everybody else......reminds me of high school and the jocks, skateboarders, goodie goodies, the debate society, choir gang, motorcycle club, math club, library  club and the marijuana people who don't realize they are being socially selective...just my opinion here, nothing wrong with that is there?  We still have the first amendment here except for religion, sports and politics, don't we?

....am sending up some stir fry, mixed with a beer and a New York cheese cake....should wake you up about three AM tomorrow.....love ya...Pdude


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good morning BHC!
Ah I love tax time! New setup/tent is in the works. 


I set my limit to $600 
1000w hps
5x5 tent.
Fan/ducting.
Soil/nutes.
Im sure I have to pick up odds and ins also.


Off to brainstorming.

BIU everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning bubba and the rest of the BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hiya duck! 
Enjoying your snow?

Im ready for spring. This winter was no fun


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Most of the snow has blown away. We have had strong winds here. Still cold though


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2012)

We had snow fluerries last night!  

It didn't stick and was all over by midnight.  But it sure was nice to see something resembling winter, lmao!!

Slept 12 hrs.  Happens sometimes to me when listening to a nice, gentle, steady rain.

Have great daze everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

You to SmokinMom :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2012)

BIU BHCeers :bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin:

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning Bongers and Happy Valentine Day 

Snowing here this morning, but is not suppose to be much.

Waiting on the Judge to call about a court case. About a land contract dispute that has gone on way to long. Will be glad when it is over as I cannot do anything till the call comes in. Need to get my Valentine Day grow planted.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines day to all you sweethearts of the bonger type!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a heavy snow here.. Wel big ol wet flakes.
Mojo for the upcoming grow Duck!, be safe


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines day to all you sweethearts of the bonger type!!!!





:yeahthat: 


for all the vape, pipe, and doobie heads tooo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats *Rose* I just seen your BPOM on display. Great job!

:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Duck. It is an honor to be up there^.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---yes---congratulations on the bpotm photo---a public forum :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: is no doubt in order---


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats rose!

Valentines day is no big deal here.  I bought the kids candy and a card.  Oh get this, I didn't realize the conversation hearts are in Spanish until after the fact, hahah.

I want to go to bed, zzzz.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats Rose that's one Beautiful plant grown by a Beautiful person


No naps for the Wicked SmokinMom


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. I wouldn't have a picture up there if it wasn't for MP. So thank you.

Sm, how is it going, i think about you often. 

Ozzy, how are you feeling by now?

Orange, thanks for the smiles!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2012)

Just about back to my ol'up to no good self.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2012)

That is great news Ozzy. Lets get stoned, want to? I really need to. please join me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2012)

If your waiting on me your way behind


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL i got caught up! Phewy that was an emergency. Why did I wait so long???


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

> Why did I wait so long???



:laugh:

Only you can answer that question:laugh:

I don't think I could with that BPOM in a jar.:laugh:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lolim stoned


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2012)

It was a terrible mistake on my part waiting so long. I will try not to let that happen again.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Stoned 2 da bone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice....real nice 4u.....How does it work?

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

Good Morning *Duck*....SHe :heart:  it..*Laura *is Like us and prefers the :bong1:  Have a great Thursday...tomarow is Friday:yay:


:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

Woke up with two job offers!, todays going to be a good day. 
1.) 5 days a week 7am-3pm 
2.) 7 days a week (30min drive, lil more pay)

both have pros and cons.
job 1 you cant possess tobaccoo  products for an eight hour shift.
Job 2 never get a day off, but back to back weekends will call for a nice check.

Morning BHC!
Cant wait to rip the bong!!

Hate being 21, having to support myself without help from parents.
I have been out of work since lay off in nov. 

My fiancée and I with 3 dogs. 
Hard to support on a librarians salary.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Option 1.  A little more pay ain't worth working every single day!!!  No way, Jose..

High guys, happy Thursday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Buy some nicotine gum...

Or quit smoking tobacco, even better.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im going to try and kick the habbit SM. 
8hr shifts have their bonuses without being able to smoke.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

Working 7 days a week will wear you out quick and really the little bit of extra money ain't worth it. Work 5 and enjoy life a little


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2012)

I would have loved a 7-3 shift. I vote for that also.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 16, 2012)

i too like the 3 hours every other 7 days schedule too---:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

work:confused2: shifts:confused2:schedules :confused2:

I think I need a :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

I only :bong: 7 days a week


Congrats *bubba*:clap:..   I aint posted much as of late either due to a premotion at work I been waiting for....its Good to be EMPLOYED


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's great to be employed! Good night BHCers. Last toke of the night :bongin: :bong1: :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

and 4U Congrats on 13000 posts. Holy Crap batman. Sharing the knowledge. Thanks you sir!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey *4U* congrats on the job promotion.

Vaping the medicine woman tonight. It is a good thing.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey *4U* congrats on the job promotion.
> 
> Vaping the medicine woman tonight. It is a good thing.



NICE rose. Wish i could join.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

:ciao: *Drift*..good night brother


*RoseBud*:heart:...need get me a Vap...I like the Large bag one we use at Hemp fest Gatherings...But also interested in the Portables..not sure yet..maybe a Birthday gift or such...enjoy you night Girl


take care and be safe BHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

:bong::bong::joint: Here I set :stoned: and :fly: Trying hard not melt into the couch

Congrats on the raise 4u to bad it was off you dead backside and onto your dying feet:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats 4u!  You don't hear of many promotions these days, unfortunately you hear more about cutbacks.

The weekend is upon us- grumble grumble.  My kids even have Monday off.  There goes my quiet time, lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Congrats *4u* on the promotion :woohoo:

I am taking the day off today, my back is killing me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope ya Back gets better *duck*



Happy Friday everyone

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 17, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all,
    Congrats *4U*, now you can build a second story on the shed  
It's nice to hear about a promotion for a change. So I guess this makes you the head elf  
  All right there BHC let's hear those bubblers bubblin', it's friday.


BIU BHC!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Who's as high as me?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

Shoot, I am not. I will go do that and be right back. Sorry I am late again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll join you


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

well, that was hard to get high. I go pick a branch of buku that I am testing. Yes, a branch!  Bermese Kush that was a gifted clone so me being the kush virgin, I took a whole branch to test. I decide for this momentous occasion I should be seated instead of the usual standing posture, well, i move my vape, i go to plug it in,the vape falls over off the table,  the holder of the pot breaks, there is glass in my new microwaved dry and ground buku.  Insert favorite swear word here. All is fine now, I have re micorwaved re ground and SMOKED (vaped) my new flavor. That took 45 minutes I think. Now with an iced latted and my head bad...life is better. Thanks for reading.  

Sm, what are you doing?


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 17, 2012)

On my break. Back in at 4:30 for another 5 hour shift. Im a line cook BTW. The Rack of Lamb and Whole Lobster with Filet Mignon is on special. What can i say? Anywho....Its time to BONG, Bong Hitter Club! Whos with me?

:bong: :bong1: :bongin: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

It's Wake N Bake time so load up Toke Up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2012)

Its Friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally able to enjoy it 4u. Hope the raise didn't come with more hrs too.

:48: hit it hard get the weekend off right:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Id love it hit some of that ozeman 

How is everyone?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 18, 2012)

Friggin stoned!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

This


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes

U

?

Lmao


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol haha stop in my gj sm.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

:bong:
:bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong::bong:

That's the "feeder your head pyramid


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong:
> :bong::bong:
> :bong::bong::bong:
> :bong::bong::bong::bong:
> ...



*This*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

:ciao: Have a great Saturday


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2012)

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: 

Hope everyone has the weekend they desire. Wish we could all get together for coffee and bongs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

Coffee is on here and the bongs are clean come on we'll get the party started right


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 18, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---just took a bong rip sittin here with my 2nd cup o joe---beautiful sunny cool day---thinking about working my to-do-list---hope all have a wonderful day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey everyone.  Hope you all had a nice relaxing weekend.  

What's on everyone's agenda for the upcoming week?

My kids are home tomorrow for Presidents Day.  Can't wait til Tuesday, lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 19, 2012)

Whats the chances of a clone herming when tqken 4 Weeks into flower?
Only one Afghan clone lived at my partners somehow..

If she herms ill lose a really nice big bud pheno of the 33.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2012)

If the donor is not a hermie the clone should not hermie.

When taking clones in 4 weeks flower, it just takes a lot longer to root. Could also try re-vegging the donor plant


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2012)

as long as the "mom" was a strong female genetic plant. You should not have any worries. Just don't abuse her while the reveg process takes place.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

Good Morning Fellow Bongers :ciao:

Bright and sunny here, but still a bit cold


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning duck 430 in the morning here in about 42 degrees... everyone have a bong in day

 Love this modern technology speaking my post into my smartphone


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

sweet...Been thinking of getting a new phone but cannot decide which one. Then last night I seen where m puppy chewed through my phone charger, so I guess I will be getting a new phone sooner then later.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 20, 2012)

on the pc now---i got a android galaxy s 2 for free from att---running credit cards with it for my business---listen to satalite radio while in the grow---gps---2 cameras i think---and a bunch of other crap too---not much of a tekky so i am sure i am only using a fraction of what it is capable of---pretty cool to hit the web to check MARP or google by voice when some random question pops in my head---:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeez, i know for sure I am old now... you can swipe a credit card with your smart phone? Speak your post?  Very cool Orange.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 20, 2012)

:ciao: Hey Rose! Good Morning. How are the girls doing? 

Sorry I'm late BHC. Better late than never. Time for BONG RIPS!!

:bong: :heart: :banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC

Lets get this Monday started right

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone,!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey orange- if ya play words with friends or hanging with friends let me know. 

I've been loyal to the iPhone for a few yrs.  I could never go back to a reg phone that wasn't smart... Smarter then me let me add, lol.  I still don't have this one even close to figuring out.  

This one I can ask questions and she answers me.  I said " knock knock" once and she said "who's there".  Lmfao.

U should get one pc.  Figure out which provider u like and has the best deal then go to their store and try them all out.

I'm never on my laptop anymore, I can take my computer (phone) everywhere I go!  

Good morning everyone!  Toke for me.  I can't, my kids have friends over.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 21, 2012)

.......I'm with you talking about that fancy schmancy phone.....amazing that it will take credit cards....how nice for a business...we had to pay bank of amerika a fee each month plus they deducted a small fortune for sales and cash deposits....the whole system sucked

.....did another drawing tonight and one last night


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 21, 2012)

looking good painterdude---i totally enjoy your skills---the fee for the cc is about 3% per transaction---direct deposit---no monthly fee---crazyness


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

I do good to turn the things on. Around here you don't get to use them unless your in the bigger cities.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 21, 2012)

*ozzy*---i would trade all technology for a place in the sticks any day :icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Pdude, the rainbow colored one is my fav out of everything I've ever seen on yours!  

High folks, it's late I really should b going to bed.



Nite!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

A wet day today

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong::bong:


its Twosday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

The plan for today :bong::bong::joint::joint: might even nap nap


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

A bit of a nap sounds good

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm working to hard at :bong: to get a nap today taking the phone off the hook now so it will shut up.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

My nap was just ruined by the phone ringing:hitchair:


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2012)

feels good to be back in the BHC :woohoo: hope everyone is doing well


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 21, 2012)

it's my friday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My nap was just ruined by the phone ringing:hitchair:


 
Learn from me a phone off the hook is a silent thing

Good to see you Moses and fa$t here:bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2012)

:ciao: Good Wednesday BHC!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 22, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Pdude, the rainbow colored one is my fav out of everything I've ever seen on yours!
> 
> Mom.....that was my Ell Ess Dee drawing....I was doing some lines to show the neuromuscular doctor next week....wanted her to see the 'shaking' in my drawing hand...but I really hated the black and white version so I colored it in.....the wifey also liked it allot....thanks for the compliment
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2012)

:bong:



NIce pics  *p-dude*


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 22, 2012)

morning bhc---thanks pdude--- 


:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2012)

hey pdude, I learned to drive in an old like 49 or something, older than me, international truck. It was ugly blue. I learned while my dad was bucking hay. I wasn't real good with the "compound low" and  dumped a hay stack, i was like 8 or so. Then when I was 16 i needed to go out and be cool, and I took that old beater down town. fun memory, thanks. 

I love all the color and that your new guy is smiling.

We had 50 mile an hour winds here last night and now. Yuck. Look out it is chicken wing Wednesday at my favorite Thai place...Haven't been there in ever. BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks P-Dude goot something to look at while eating shrooms this weekend:hubba: Need to take a walk thru my mind.


First truck I drove was a hey truck too '59 International . It was a sad day for me when I heard the words " Get on back your big enough to stack now."


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Look out it is chicken wing Wednesday at my favorite Thai place...Haven't been there in ever. BIU peeps.



Mm mmmm mmmmmm.  Eat a few for me.  Drool drool..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2012)

Me 2 Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2012)

They were awesome and the darling waitress is in love. Curry pork pinapple. yum. Wish you'll had been there. I had some for ya!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Extremely Foggy here right now

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

Good morning bongers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

State Trooper was shot and Killed here this am..MAn hunt still on and they shut down the Highway to work....Looks like a few more :bong:  

Have a Dank Day


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry about the news 4u, gives ya a reason to stay inside.

my dog had her pups lastnight .. Ill post some pics n a thread on the coffee table.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 23, 2012)

smoke em if you got em---need some mojo for court in a couple hours you guys and girls---:bong: :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey orange!

Green mojo for court bro! Stay safe!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2012)

*Orange*, I will be thinking of you and sending good vibes. 

*Bubba* I love me some puppies! Enjoy.

We have baby cockatiels and are they ever UGLY....scary. They neighbor boy looked at them and hasn't spoken since. Ha. (that's what his gramma said)


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Orange*, I will be thinking of you and sending good vibes.
> 
> *Bubba* I love me some puppies! Enjoy.
> 
> We have baby cockatiels and are they ever UGLY....scary. They neighbor boy looked at them and hasn't spoken since. Ha. (that's what his gramma said)



Aww lol, poor boy!
The runt of the litter didnt make it..


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2012)

I am sorry you lost the littlest puppy, that is hard, but you know it is better then a lifetime of a sick dog. That is sad. Hug the ones you have for me.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 23, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> smoke em if you got em---need some mojo for court in a couple hours you guys and girls---:bong: :bong:



oh man, hope all goes well!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

*Orange* best of luck in court.


Here is your work orders for the day

BIU


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

Hoping the best for ya *Orange* 

*4u* you will use anything for an excuse to BIU more.:laugh:

*Ozzy* that is one work order I can accomplish

What kind of pups ? *Bubba*

I had a cockatiel  years ago,*Rose* every time I did a bong he would cough and it sounded just like a human cough

BIU:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 23, 2012)

just got back---thanks for all the mojo--got a good card today---keeps me in the game for another day


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 23, 2012)

hugged em all for ya Rose.

Duck they are American pit/bulldog mix.

Glad you made it home after court Orange!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 23, 2012)

...just lost my whole post.....am thinking many naughty words right now
...thanks for the 'truck' stories 
...ozzy, have fun this weekend
...4u....be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

I all ways have fun P-dude it's against my religion not too.

The Afternoon forcast Bong hits with a smoky hazes followed by napping in the sun


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

Good job orange!

And bubba, puppies?  Cute!  Can u show us updates every few days?

4u, that's so sad. Was the guy caught?  The lost troopers friends and family are in my thoughts. .

Ducky, I miss you.  Still like peanut butter cookies? 

Rose, thanks.. I'm still craving wings. 

Pdude, I actually prefer your new art over the cartoon like faces.  I think that first one I'd hang up in my home.  I love it, ESP now that I learned the story..

Whoever else I'm forgetting-  I hope u had a good week. 

This weekend is gonna rock- everyone is going camping and it's just me here. 
!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

:woohoo: Party are SM place this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

C'mon!  Got plenty of room.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

I would but I don't think a certain person would want to cross my path. He's got one coming


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't wait to smoke in the house.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everyone. Sorry havent been posting today much. Pups are being a handful. The runt didnt make it :/.

Still 7 very cute puppies.

Just got hit with an eviction notice, neighbors complained again today over my pits. :/ 

Even though I pay my pet rent n everything, I got handed the choice to get rid of my dogs or be out by the 29th.

sorry mods but, Fudge (sry ducky)

today has been horrible.

2 pitbull complaints in 2hrs of vicious dogs growling at neighbors... Um I have a privately fenced in yard, if they got that close to get barked at, best be thankful its 6ft lol. I fear the day some1 meets my home security system. Lol.

Pics tmrw of EVERYTHING.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Did someone say party at *SmokinMom's* :woohoo:

I love peanut butter cookies

*Bubba* you need to change the wording in your post. We know you are mad and upset, but still is no reason to break our rules :aok:

Sorry to hear about the runt, they always seem to be the cutest.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2012)

its friday:yay:


time to get me zDrink on


----------



## painterdude (Feb 25, 2012)

.....hey bubba what stupid state do you live in?.....in Oregon it's a whole process to get rid off a renter, the Sheriff has to serve them an eviction notice then they can get a lawyer and eventually you end up in a court before a judge and the tenant still has one last chance....it took me two months, never got my back rent (over $2000) and she destroyed the kitchen with garbage all piled up on my white cedar floor plus she was crying after she lost in court and then they gave her another ten days to get rid of her furniture....never rented the house to anybody ever again and since it's on our property we now use it as a guest house for visiting family or friends in need....I don't like tenants very much and she didn't have a pit bull

.....hey mom, if you want to print the drawing send me your e-mail and I'll send you a high resolution jpg.....it seems that you and ozzy like this one


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

Party on SmokinMom 

Thank you Bubba for editing your post

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 25, 2012)

The good ol double O. (; 

Hey Duck, your welcome.

Jus hit me like a brick in the face. It was no more than two hours after he came the first time


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

I just might do that pdude, thanks.

I went to bed at like 7:15am and woke at 1.  I feel pretty good.  It was a nice solo party here last night.  Have any of you seen the movie Bag Of Bones?  I think it's Steven King.  It's in 2 parts and I watched it straight thru.  I highly recommend it if you like ghost/horror movies without the gore.  I jumped quite a few times.  

I got Thai food last night.  I think I'll go warm some up.

Happy Saturday y'all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

solo party was that a "Red Solo Cup" party?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmfao ozz u r a dork  

Blue solos.  Who do u think I am? 

Ha ha!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

Real drinkers use red. Blue cups are sippycups


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

A smokinMom  slumber party

hXXp://www.youtube.com/user/YourDailyLaughz?feature=relchannel


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can just imagine:rofl:

Thanks for the laugh Ozzy


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2012)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

Gearing up for Daytona

At least there will be something new on TV

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else watch nascar and holler at the TV "Come on big wammy" ?

Todays forcast :bong::bong::joint::joint:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2012)

:ciao:


Rubbins  Raceing

Im with *ozzy*...I like the WALL....if it aint a 7 car pile up...aint worth watching.....enjoy the Race *Duck*:bolt::bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hiiiii.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Heeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, I was exhausted and party pooped . Lol
Hiiiiii Everyone! got the girls rehomed  


Just got to move the house now lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2012)

Get you week off to great start BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2012)

:ciao: morning Duck you get you work order?

If not here it is: BIU BIU BIU NAP repeat


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

Ozzy I got started early on that work order

Didn't want to get swamped with work in case more orders came in:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Morning on this beautiful Monday BHC. Great day to have off work too :hubba: 

BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning bhc.  What a nice relaxing weekend!  And now everyone's gone for he day!  Yippee.  

Biu!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

My day rucked big time, 1st Doc "we want to operate again" 2nd Doc"We want to shoot cortizone in your knee again" 3rd Doc "Here's more pain meds"(damnit I wanted a MMJ rec) I'm begening to think they just like to see my nose glow red when they pull stuff out of me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

That sux oxxman.  Drs just wanna push those pharmas cuz they get a cut... Grrr.

I saw on another thread that orange sunshine saw the dentist again, haha.  Hope u had the same nurse.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: was there again today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

How were those boosems?  Lmao!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahh got most the move done!

Pics tmrw. Puppy update also.

BIU!  Afghan haze33 is very nice!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Bummer on the Dr.'s recommendations *Ozzy* IMHO they are all slime balls. It sure would be nice if they would just let mmj be leagal at the fed level.

Tis 2 for Tuesday

BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 28, 2012)

Morning BHC :bong: :bong:  Happy tuesday.

Its looking to be a beautiful day i hope.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good morning BHC!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong::bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good morning . Busting out stakes today she is rly rly top heavy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud, 4u, duck, smokinmom, ozzy, bubba, lemon jack, drifting, and the rest of the millionbong hitters*---seeing lots of red eyes today being 2fer tuesday and all---kinda chilly here today around 60 f---well below our average winter rain levels---gonna be a very long fire season this year---as one of our esteemed colleagues *cubby* likes to say---help yourself---the bong and the smoke are on the kitchen counter---


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

Jeepers is my day going down hill fast

Going to start practicing for the 4:20 maybe that will help

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

Double :bong:
Double:joint:
It's just a FTW day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good bubba 

Ducky, whats wrong?  PM me if ya like.  ***hugs***.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey peoples! Been another minute huh! Been real busy with things getting alot kiked off! More to come as it happens! Hope all is doing well! BIIU for the ol cheffy....see yall tomorrow!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

The Bar is loaded with fresh filled bowl:bong::bong1::bong1::bongin: :bong2: :bong1::bong1::bong1: if you want one you better hurry up 4u be here soon

Good to see you Chef :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 28, 2012)

Loving life right now :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 29, 2012)

:bong: BIU everyone. Got a little confidential cheese to pass around :48:  just got done curing it and I am extremely pleased 


Better get another one for I got to leave :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

BIU til your high enough to get over the hump day


----------



## the chef (Feb 29, 2012)

Hump day bong day!  BIU where u are! You know the steps......and a 1 and a 2......:bongin: :48:


----------



## the chef (Feb 29, 2012)

Hitting some frosty purple...ish nugs i got from an old friend i havent seen in awhile! Ready....set.....drool!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

20 mins til Thursday


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thirsty Thursdays .

Goodnight BIU'ERS. 

Bong Tokes for everyone!

Last of the Afghan Haze33 .


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

Morning Duck

:bong::bong:

Happy March everyone ....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Morning *LJ*, hope you have a great day and BIU as much as you can


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

Trust me duck I will all except this next 10 hour slot where I can't grrrrrr.

Work   ah well it is thursday.

:bong:  Better get one more for its time to go.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2012)

:bong:


:ciao:   *chef*...nice too see ya


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

It is nice to see each one of you. 

I hope you have a better day today Duck. 

BIU peeps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

Afternoon BIU session now in progress til further notice

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bongin::bongin::bong::bong:

:48::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

Reporting in for afternoon session. Burmese kush it is!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2012)

:ciao:  *RoseBUd*...its Shyt Apollo  here

yummy lunch
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

HI 4U :ciao: !!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks *Rose* and yes my day is a bit better today and getting better

I got my beans today, now looking for a place to start them


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

Beer butt chickens in the oven...mmmm. 

Biu y'all!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 2, 2012)

Good morning everyone.  Looks like Im the first one here today .  Ill pack one :bong::bong::bong:   

Finally Friday! Whoo Hoo.  10 hours then got another Jack-47 girl coming down tonight

Heres a lil more of that con cheese man this stuff tastses dank


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.  Looks like Im the first one here today .  Ill pack one :bong::bong::bong:
> 
> Finally Friday! Whoo Hoo.  10 hours then got another Jack-47 girl coming down tonight
> 
> ...



Been here an hour LJ........ was waiting on you an PCduck...... good morning already..... high as a kite wishes to yall.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

Morning BHC

Running late

Its Friday :woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2012)

:bong:


what ya late for *duck*?...I know im a little behing the :bong1:  but catching up

:bong:  enjoy your friday


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

*4u*

Normally I awake at around 5 my time, but the bho oil let me sleep in 


BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi ozz, duck, 4u, rose, orange, bubba, cubby, chef... I know I gotta be forgetting some peeps-

Hope you all are having nice weekends.  I had to volunteer at 2 girl scout cookie booths.  I'm so sick of cookies!!!  Lol.

4u, how's the vw beetle these days?  I really want one, a convertible, and one that's a lot newer, lol.  Always loved those cars.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

The :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: are loaded
The mason jars covered in ice
 going to be a party in here tonight
If your driving stay away from the jar
After 2 sips people's been know to sleep behind the bar


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2012)

:ciao:  *SmokMom*

its good...just a town driver though..*Jazzy *got a Saturn  of her own


Have a great day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

:bong: beautiful day here on the left side---gonna pretend it's spring and work the yard chores today---best wishes for you all---:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Snowing here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

It's trying to fall here too :frown:

Time to stay by the fire and keep the bong company


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2012)

We have sun here for once and I hope to work outside in the yard. I need that, it has been nothing but bad news around here for a week. I need to prune trees or roses or something to change my sad mood.

Have a great Sunday.. Oh and did I mention to BIU? Please do so immediately.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

sounds like a great way to change from sad to glad---:icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

71 degrees and sunny  

Leaves me scratching my head as to why I'm not outside enjoying it...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

32* and spitting snow here good day for keeping the bong warm


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, I am better now.

​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2012)

sunny and 38f  here....gonna stay home and clean the :bong: 

but first must dirty it

:bong:


*Rose*....whats with the tree?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2012)

Earlier in the thread i said i was in a sad mood and thought I would go out and prune some roses or a tree. Then i posted the tree. 

I didn't really do it though, mr rb did. All i did was haul it away. It was a beautiful old apricot tree that was planted in the wrong spot 30 some years ago. It needed to come out, but maybe it will be a tree house instead..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

You have done more then me *Rose*, but it is snowing real hard here right now.  I did BIU when you said to join you


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC 

:bong:  Monday :hairpull:

:bong::bong::bong:

That helps a little


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 5, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

Morning LJ and G13:ciao:

Plus the rest of our members :ciao:

Got a bunch of snow here so it is a good day just to BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunny and warm today.  My body feels like its running low on vitamin d, so maybe I'll catch some rays.    Make my freckles pop out..lmao.

Yay Monday!  MOst excellente'.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2012)

:bong:

Yall have a great Week


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

*Smokinmom* I sure wish the sun was out here. It is snowing again here. The most snow we have had all winter.
The kids must be in school today?

*4u* will be trying with a little help for my bong

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yes, everyone's gone and I have 7 hrs of quiet bliss.  Many opportunities to Biu!

Don't u dare send snow out my way.. I'm not gonna trade you 78 and sunny.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not even think of that *SmokinMom*

What I was thinking was that 78 and sunny sure would be nice


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2012)

C'mon down!  

Or are u iced in? 

Lmfao.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

No ice just snow

Sure wish I could I would be leaving right now


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm with you Duck it's time to head south.

6" of snow, 3 trees in the yard, It's time to get away.

I'm BIU and use the heater on the chainsaw awhile


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 5, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No ice just snow
> 
> Sure wish I could I would be leaving right now




Finally rode yesterday, first time all "winter"!

back to BIU with Netflix..
Stay warm Duck


Hiii everyone!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

Ol'man winter just letting us know it's still his time of yrs. Just hope he don't use everything in his bag of tricks


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yummy before lights went out.

Supper time


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Delish!  Thanks for the pic.  

My fav color is red See


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 6, 2012)

I hear that ozzy.  It had warmed up here alot but now its like the middle of winter again.  BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.   BIU to keep warm :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2012)

:ciao:    its twosday

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

Doing a good twosday

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

someone best remind ol man winter the 1st day of spring is in 2 weeks---morning all---cool and breezy here---:bong: :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 6, 2012)

No BIU for me this morning. Out of smoke til chop/dry .

Everyone take a toke for me please!

Happy twosday


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

What a bummer bubba, but I will take all the tokes you want me to for you


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll smoke in your honor bubba..

I got stuff I need to do around here and absolutely no motivation to do any of it.  

Hope I don't get a ticket for my inspection sticker being out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

Out of Smoke? Now that is Drug abuse


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Warm and windy here

Not sure what I am going to do besides check on the girls and BIU 


BIU BHC its hump day :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 7, 2012)

Morning duck and BHC.  Its warmin up here too . 

BIU were half way to the weekend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it friday yet:stoned:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

They are calling for +40mph winds here to day.:holysheep: 

Hold on to your hat if going outside 

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Is it friday yet:stoned:
> 
> 
> :bong:



Hope not.    lol.  My kids are off all next week for spring break.

Warm and windy here today, but not as breezy as yesterday.  Storms tomorrow.

All my trees are in full bloom.  Springs here, summer in 2 weeks... Lol.

Biu my friends, it's Weedsday.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

Weedsday :laugh: 

I love it

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good morning Biu!!
Thanks everyone for the bong rips!!
whoa its nice out..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

BIU til your so high you :fly: over the hump

Wow SM will be a basketcase next week. Those poor kids having to do time with that simple mind

Great day here high of 67*, just hoping that the rain tomorrow goes a different dirrection


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 8, 2012)

Gooood Morning BHC :bong:

BIU  It 5:30 am and over 60 already hopefully another awesome day .

Tommorow the storms roll in so  BIU.

:bong: :bong:  One more day .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2012)

wierd solar weather today

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

You mean the sun is shining in Seattle? Very weird! BIU Peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

:ciao: *rosebud, 4u, lemon jack, ozzy, duck, smokinmom, bubba, and all you others sleeping in *---lot's o weird thangs happnin lately---i blame it on the moon---:bong: :bong: keep on packing them---it will pass :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

:ciao:BIU Lifes too short to suffer it sober


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2012)

Storms off and on  here today.  U should see my dogs.   

And yes, things have been very weird today.  Ive been out most of the morning between dr & grocery stores and pharmacies.  Everyone seemed strange.  Hard to explain it-  slightly grumpy, slow...just odd.

I'd forgotten about this mornings' sun storm  activity thingy.  Makes perfect sense.

But yes I was at a red light and thought about how off people seemed to be today.

Do y'all feel anything unusual?  Slightly on edge or sleepy?  Lol..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Slightly on edge? I want to beat up someone. Don't know which one, but someone.

Yes, it is weird out.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Slightly on edge? I want to beat up someone. Don't know which one, but someone.
> 
> Yes, it is weird out.




you go kid


i got a list of peeps that i would gladly share with you rosebud  :chuck: :hitchair: 


on another note---:woohoo: ---back to the dentist again today


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck Orange, hope you get the pillows you so enjoy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rosebud*---hope you are up for the hit on the top of my list---may not sound like much---but she's tough---believe you me---my nemesis is a neighborhood teenage girl---protected by a trained to attack chi wow a---this little brat was out on a walk the other day when i pulled up to my house in my orange car---i noticed her dog crapping on my neighbors lawn---i am not best friends with my neighbor---but---i have noticed little chi wow a type nuggets on my lawn so as she was walking away i said---hey---you're not gonna leave that there are ya---of course she thought her valid excuse was she didn't have a bag---i told her to hang on and i would go inside and get 1 for her---gave her the bag---she said thanks---i said you are welcome---few days pass---all is normal---exchange smiles in the neighborhood a couple different times---in my routine to visit my favorite barista in my orange car i grabbed the handle to open the car door this morning---and then it happened---****ing dog **** (sorry duck) on the ****ing door handle of the orange car and on now my hand---so---i want this little ***** dead---are you up for your first contract kill---or---in exchange and as in the movie "throw mamma from the train"---i'll take out the person on the top of your list---criss cross


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

OH GAWD Orange, that is so gross, Sure I will be happy to take her out. If she only knew that you, the guy in the orange car, had purple peach in his grow and deserved much more respect. Oh dear, she will get her's. I hope you are around to see it. Karma...  That little blank!

My first new car was an orange and white Nova.  I wanted the Grand Sport, but Mr rb, who was old at 20 had to go with the Nova.

I spent the day in court yesterday with two 20 year old stupid friends of mine.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

They better be glad I'm not their neighbor cause every dog turb in the city I could find would be on their house, doors, steps driveways and ac units. Hell I night even get my buddy to stop by with the honey dipper truck to give to them.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> They better be glad I'm not their neighbor cause every dog turb in the city I could find would be on their house, doors, steps driveways and ac units. Hell I night even get my buddy to stop by with the honey dipper truck to give to them.




:aok: ---thanks brother---i'll pm you that addy---


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Great idea Ozzy!  Give us the addy, we can all mail her feces from all over the world.  Cow **** is great.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! Hope all is well in bongland !
Puppy pictures..
Couple shots of an undernug of the aroma 

This cam sucks for pics , sorry the buds dnt look as good. Ill get btr tmrw with my cannon.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 9, 2012)

Goooooooood Morning BHC 

It finally.....FRIDAY!:clap: 

It was a long week it took alot of BIU to make it through .

:bong::bong::bong:

:bong::icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *Rosebud*---hope you are up for the hit on the top of my list---may not sound like much---but she's tough---believe you me---my nemesis is a neighborhood teenage girl---protected by a trained to attack chi wow a---this little brat was out on a walk the other day when i pulled up to my house in my orange car---i noticed her dog crapping on my neighbors lawn---i am not best friends with my neighbor---but---i have noticed little chi wow a type nuggets on my lawn so as she was walking away i said---hey---you're not gonna leave that there are ya---of course she thought her valid excuse was she didn't have a bag---i told her to hang on and i would go inside and get 1 for her---gave her the bag---she said thanks---i said you are welcome---few days pass---all is normal---exchange smiles in the neighborhood a couple different times---in my routine to visit my favorite barista in my orange car i grabbed the handle to open the car door this morning---and then it happened---****ing dog **** (sorry duck) on the ****ing door handle of the orange car and on now my hand---so---i want this little ***** dead---are you up for your first contract kill---or---in exchange and as in the movie "throw mamma from the train"---i'll take out the person on the top of your list---criss cross



That's just wrong on sooooo many levels...sorry this happened to you, my friend! Try to be the good guy and get crapped on....about right!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Its Friday

After today the kids will be home for a whole week.  I booked a cabin in an Oklahoma state park and we will be horseback riding, hiking, canoeing and geocaching for a few days.  It will be nice to get out of the house a few days, and out into some fresh air.  The weather is supposed to be beautiful.  

Can't wait til a week from Sunday.  

OH- and my frickin tax return was supposed to be here 2 days ago.  The delay is seriously pissing me off.  We're broke and I will need money for Okla..lmao.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

morning all :bong: :bong: ---blue rhino is on tap

love the puppies *bubba*

*duck* best wishes for a speedy recovery with your mom

good fun *sm* wish i was there

yea *roddy* you got that right---figure i do not want to get into a tit for tat situation with a teenager---so for now---i'll let her know i know it was her and not some dog with incredible aim so she doesn't think she's getting over on me---hope it ends there---if not---then we bring in the big guns

:ciao:  *Rosebud, Ozzy, 4u, Lemon Jack, and everyone else*


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiya everyone!
TGIF! Can we make Friday friedday?  since we do have weedsday Wednesday and twosdays lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

State Parks ain't that where ppl go to hide the bodies Hope you have fun SM

Friedday sound good to me but I try to get fried everyday been have great success too.

Start your weekend of right get stoned to the bone:48::48:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Its Friday
> 
> After today the kids will be home for a whole week.  I booked a cabin in an Oklahoma state park and we will be horseback riding, hiking, canoeing and *geocaching* for a few days.  It will be nice to get out of the house a few days, and out into some fresh air.  The weather is supposed to be beautiful.
> 
> ...



 TFTF


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2012)

HempFest Gathering tonight in Seattle

:bong:

take care and be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Roddy have u posted your bong up and #?  I don't recall seeing it and I'm curious.  Also don't know what tftf is..?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey SM look at Roddy's sig

I do :bong: there for I'm :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Heheh, never noticed riddy post in here before..

I only have 2 beers left.  I don't like rum or tequila.  Bleh!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Take a couple drinks for me!? lol, 

HIYA EVERYONE!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

Come on over SM got a 21 ice cold Pilsner Urquell and a fresh jar

I'll drink a whole one for you bubba


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi bubba  

Ozzman, on my way

Lol


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Ozzy!, Now where is my invite?  lol!

SM - I'm jealous of your vacation!, Hope to see some good pics of the view/scenery!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2012)

Morning Bongers!
Had a great little party here last night, lots of new strains to me and hash and great food.
I got to taste Blackberry kush. There is headband and polar express to try this weekend. 
Wish you were all here. 
BIU peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hiya Rose!
I wish I could be there to, They both sound like wonderful strains!,
I don't know if I like this dope afterall, I feel hungover this morning, And I'm deff not a drinker.. 

Hm, Its actually pretty nice outside today for being here.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2012)

playing outside in the dirt again today---nothing too exciting except it's warm and sunny---got a little color--- 


thanks *Hick, Ozzy, and Rosebud*---i am past due for one of these

:vap_smiley: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap-axgn4n:


----------



## aslan king (Mar 10, 2012)

Played golf, had  two bony hits now watching game changer. Funny stuff.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

WB Aslan King been awhile:48: Things been good you way?


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 11, 2012)

Good evening everyone!,
Sitting down for a movie and dinner with the fiancee, 
Hope everyones Sat. has been great!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 11, 2012)

Good morning BHC!!!!  :bong: BIU
:ciao: Bubba

Pretty day again  gonna mow some grass today :holysheep:  starting early this year.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2012)

what up bhc---looking like a quick visit back to winter here today---no luck putting the shoes and socks away for the summer---little chilly here today in the madness of march:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2012)

After 3 days of rain the sunny blue skies are back.  Low 50s for a high.

Monday and Tuesday are supposed to be beautiful at robbers cave, highs in the mid 70s.  We come back on Weds and that's when the storms hit again.  Perfect timing for our quick little get away.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

good idea 4u a black bong means you can't tell how dirty it is


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2012)

What a kick azz lookin bong!

Ok, can u believe canned beer is the same price as bottled?  I was surprised!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

Your in redneck country SM. Always remember , When the bartender stops servering Bottled beer it's time to head for the door before the fighting starts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2012)

Redneck country?  No, that's mesquite!!!  

City slickers in Dallas.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2012)

That's your problem, Location, location location


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2012)

bong rip before bedtime....night everyone.


:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 12, 2012)

Good morning Everyone  :bong:  

GRRRRRRRRRR monday :hairpull:

:bong: :bong2: :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> good idea 4u a black bong means you can't tell how dirty it is


 


It is so cool..even the bowl glows in the dark


MOm...we found that costco carries my Bulite lime  @ 21 bux for 24 bottles...thats less than a $1 a bottle:yay:  18 pack cans at store is 22 bux....go figure...


Have a great Monday everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2012)

Rains here so it's a BIU Monday Yall Stay safe out there Ill keep the :bong: going


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2012)

lookin' like winter here again  :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2012)

:ciao:   Im Home

Ladies need tending

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Im Home
> 
> Ladies need tending
> 
> :bong:


 

when you're done with that you should look in on your plants


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 13, 2012)

:ciao:BHC

:bong::bong:  Two for Twosday 

Looking to be beautiful today near 80 :holysheep:

Hope I don't got to break the ac out for my ladies this early...

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 13, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

:bong::bong::48::48::bong::bong:

:stoned::stoned:

Thats doing Tuesday right


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of these bongs are incredible!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 13, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::bong::48::48::bong::bong:
> 
> :stoned::stoned:
> 
> Thats doing Tuesday right



nice bookends ozzy  


i too will be following your philosophy while i get stuff done


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm lucky today is a nothing to do day

Think I'll BIU and have a shroom lunch:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 13, 2012)

sounds like a great day to be *ozzy*---i am tied up in legal crap most of the day---need to be medicating instead---doing what i need to do to keep my composure---would prefer to take several mf's out for a dirt nap instead---i just don't have patience for liars, cheaters, and thieves feeding from the same slime bucket


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Bongos,

Sorry you day is so terrible today Orange. It sounds dreadful. When today is over, will it be done? I hope so.


My daughter just left. She stayed an extra day as  they closed the mountain pass. I hope she makes it safely home. I enjoy her so much.

I am fixing to vape my brains out, so BIU and try to keep up!:vap-red vapor: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vapleaf:  :vap_smiley:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

Rose you got toi catch up before I have to keep up

Feels great laying in the sun doing nothing but :bong::bong: and :joint::joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

It's :bong::vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-red vapor: :vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap-Bong_smoker: :bongin: in the Weed hours of weedday :48:

:ciao:eace:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 14, 2012)

*Hump* Day  

Morning bonger :bong:

BIU :bong:  Another beautiful day 

Hope everyone has a great one. :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> *Hump* Day
> 
> Morning bonger :bong:
> 
> ...





good day for a couple humps

and a couple

:bong: :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gooood morning!

Very bad nite, car broke down on the lake. Managed to get to a motel.. (eww,  nasty) 
Should have a tow truck soon, hit somethin small now the thing wont hold liquid.. Over heats every mile.

no bong.. But bowls n papers!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

Bummer Bubba on car breaking down but cars aint for driving on lakes


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank god for papers and pipes!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

It's Bong thirty and Weedsday so BIU BHCers

:bong::bong::bong::

The :bong1: was clean and loaded with loving care know my friends whould soon be here

Even roll :tokie: just for Hick when he stops in to play


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2012)

hey everyone! :bong:


Ozzy, congrats brother!!!!

Puffin, this puffs fer you  :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2012)

......did you ever hear, 'that's way too much information'?

.....I experienced the ABSOLUTE WORSE AND HORRIBLE night of my 69 years on this planet.....I'd rather had driven a Porsche into a lake

.....first of all it's SNOWING ON THE COAST, 4 MILES FROM THE PACIFIC OCEAN.....about 3 inches covering weak branches which fall on electrical lines...and the electricity was out and then came on about 15 minutes to midnight and then went out for two days....

.....so the house is dark and it's 4 o'clock AM....and I have to go number two and I have to use my WALKER to get to our toilet....and I ran out of time and that's when it got very, very bad....because I REALLY NEEDED SOME MORE TIME....AND I COULDN'T SEE...AND I CAN'T WALK FASTER BECAUSE I'M UNABLE TO SEE IN THE DARK AND I'M USING MY WALKER....

....another thing to think about is stepping in IT.....because it's dark 

....but i make it and eventually wife shows up....with a flashlight....and she sees that it's VERY VERY BAD...MUCH WORSE THAN I EVER IMAGINED....

....two hours later I am cleaned up enough to go back to bed.....wifey is very germ conscious and has all this stuff to clean yourself with....you had to do this and then you had to do that, etc. etc. etc.....

....it's too bad I can't explain things more because the whole story is totally unbelievable...

....here's hoping that everybody is messed up real good....Pdude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey PDude  hope your underpants held the load:rofl: :confused2: Maybe time to look into Depends


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2012)

...no underpants, went down the left leg, kinda bounced around too....made a mess


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

just for you PDude hXXp://www.funnyshit.ws/cartoon/if-i-ate-roses


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

Pdude- yuck.  I know stuff happens (lol) but some stuff is better kept private.  

I had a great time at robbers cave with the kids but glad to get home and reacquainted with my pipe.  

I missed y'all. 
There was no wifi and instead of saying I was on 4g, it said I was on E, whatever that was.. Lol.

Anyways, glad to be outta the stix but it sure was beautiful there.

I want cinnamon rolls...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh and Me and my daughter (13,lol) fell in love with a cowboy.. Lmao.  

He's MINE!!!  Lmfao!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

:rofl: Had to leave Texas to find a real cowboy:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

He was beautiful.  Drool drool!!!

If u wanna c, pm me..lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

Ozzy don't swing that way


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 15, 2012)

lol...

Good morning Bongers.

Its almost friday . Another beautiful one here .  BIU


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Have y'all read Fifty Yards to the Outhouse..... by Willie Makeit.

Try some fiber one bars PD....... my dad swears by them....... warning they give you the farts bad. 


:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

I ain't saying it's rain here but the Johnboat moved itself to higher ground 1 county away had 5 in rain in 2 hrs. So I guess the spring floods are here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ...no underpants, went down the left leg, kinda bounced around too....made a mess


 


:rofl:



.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

:ciao: *BHC*---smoking bar is open---like to recommend the blue rhino topped with a piece of the purple peach bubble


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey everyone! Hope all is well n bongerland.
New veg/clone area!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2012)

:ciao:  its fryday

so may as well get Fried

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

Loading up the East Coast 4:20 Afternoon Mass Bong It Up Session
:bong: :bongin: :bong1: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley: :vap-axgn4n: :vap-n15614613_33925 :volcano vaporizer: :vap-Bong_smoker:

:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

getting me nervous with all the catholic religious inuendo/comments ozzy---are you not eating meat today during lent and all---


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

As long as the sun rises and animals run in the woods, Ozzy be eating some type of meat every day.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2012)

I was late for mass, but I have caught up. Thank you for the east coast BIU time. Glad your eating well Ozzy.

I have plants showing some kinda sex, but I can't figure out what. Suppose i should post a pic up huh. They can hang around with balls for a few day's can't they peeps?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

don't want them bad boys to bust a nut *Rosebud*---let's see the porn---:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2012)

How's this? My birthday pie my daughter made, with meyer lemons from Ca... very good. 





I seem to have smoked too much satori and took a whole lot of bad pictures of the balls. So now  i need to go try again.  Porn coming up....maybe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2012)

*Rosebud *has porn????   :yay:

slide me a slice that pie  Birthday girl

happy Saturday everyone


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2012)

mmmmm, pie


Bright and sunny and warm here

Gonna be a good day to prep the OD garden.

Happy Sativday:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2012)

It's too hot for Spring more like summer here. Carrying the soil goodies this morning I was sweating  pounds off and drinking water like it was going out of style.

BIU session Now in progress

Load :bong: up
Fire :bong: up
Get :stoned: 
:fly: away with me


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 17, 2012)

wet and cold here---keeping warm bye the :bong: :stoned: :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2012)

That's what I hear Ozzy, pretty warm in the mountains.

And I am  :stoned: and :fly: with ya


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 17, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That's what I hear Ozzy, pretty warm in the mountains.
> 
> And I am  :stoned: and :fly: with ya



X2


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

X3 Wind blowing like crazy, too cold to work outside for us. 

Might as well get as loaded as Ozzy.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 18, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2012)

Uh huh, lmao.  Quit being such a whiny cry baby.  How old did u say you were pdude?

Anyhoo- I was just watching the weather forecast and they're calling for 4-6 inches of rain for the next few days.  Gonna hunker down, stay in, and keep the bong warm.  Hope my hail damaged roof hangs in there!!

Did y'all have a good weekend?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 19, 2012)

Mornin BHC!  :bong:

Monday    BIU

:bong::bong::bong:

Man did we have a beautiful weekend.  The first one we have had really.  Im still beat from all the yard work lol.   Anyone else with me on that one ?

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2012)

:ciao:   *Pdude*

Hope you and wifey are doing well....have a great week my friend


*Smokmom*...we had a great time  we went to long beach and the weather was wacked..had sunshine...rain..hail...or and it snowed on the beach:doh:  had a ball though


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2012)

We had a good weekend here too.  Went to the Dallas Arboretum flower gardens for their big seasonal thing.  It was so beautiful out there!  I'll post a pic in a while.  

My house is finally quiet and I'm enjoying every minute until school is out.  The kids had an amazing spring break.  

It's More-Monday... Hit those bongs again.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey SM, it sounds like your kids had a great time. That is so cool you got to do that. 
The flower show? I am jealous now. Is everything in bloom?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 20, 2012)

Good Twosday morning to everyone :bong::bong:

Hope everyone has another great one....

BIU  all day long...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2012)

:bong::bong:


its twosday


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2012)

They sure did rose!  Now I need a break, we were so busy last week.

I'll join u lj.  

It's pouring rain outside and is dark and gloomy.  Great day to stay high.

First day of spring too.

Toke up everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I forgot its 2ferTuesday!  I can double up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2012)

This is the only pic I got that didn't have me or the girls in it.  And one of many flower beds in full bloom...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2012)

What a beautiful bulb garden. Wow, we are under gray skies and wind going on for days. That is a great picture SM.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats a bummer on the gray skies Rosie.  Its been a beautiful week hitting 80 each day, with tons of sunlight.   another couple weeks of this and we'll be ready for the lake.

Hump day BHC BIU :bong:

Have a great weedsday


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice SmokinMom :aok:

We are having record breaking high temps here this week

It's Weedsday:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 21, 2012)

Woke up to a bunch of puppies and their mom covered in a crap.  Whole house smells horrible


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2012)

ewww... not a good way to start the day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2012)

congrats on the new pups *bubba*

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2012)

Bummer onthe mess but have fun withthe new pups bubba.


5 of the 7 od plots ready and will be waiting on their ladies for the yr

It's BIU x 2 today so have pleny of naps inbetween session


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

:bong: pretty flowers!!


BIUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2012)

Good morning everyone, it's Thursday.  This week has really flown by.

I'm going camping with the girl scouts this weekend.  Enjoy the bongs and sleeping in beds indoors.  I wish I was, lol.

What's on everyone's agenda today besides partaking in triple treat Thursday?  I forget what we called Thursday..  I've smoked since then..


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol me too SM. All I can think is thirsty Thursday. Which doesn't really fit lol.   

BIU. :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :bong: morning BHC followed by zzzzzzzzzzzzz

how's *Momma Duck* duck


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey OS.....She is doing better..one of the tests came back and the spot on her lung is not considerate _hot_, so they are going to let that go but the tumor in her stomach is_ hot_ so they are going to be running more test on that. The pain she is in, is coming from a cracked rib that she did not know she had. Her heart is maintaining what it is suppose to do. Will know more after today's tests. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2012)

We'll keep her in thoughts and prayer Duck. A cracked rib can make you think you world is endng. Had those pains a time or 3.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2012)

Duck, I had no idea about your mom.   how scary.  I hope she's gonna be okay.  You and your family are all in my thoughts and prayers.  Damn, I'm sorry y'all are going thru this.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2012)

My Thaughts and prayers too duck...I didnt hear of this and Hope Mom on a nice recovery soon...please keep us posted ot the results


meanwhile  hold this:bong1:

:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah everyone, duck, keepin mom in my thoughts n prayers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2012)

:vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap-n15614613_33925 :volcano vaporizer:  :vap-red vapor: :bongin: 
 :vap-Bong_smoker:
BIU Session Now in progress til further notice

Pass them around :bong::bong1::bong1: :vap_bong__emoticon:

Loaded mine too for ya'' you just have to help each other up


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

:bong2: :bong1: :bong1: :bongin: :bongin: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: 

Im in ozzy. BIU!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2012)

:yay: :bong: :bong: :bong: :cool2: :vap_smiley: :lama:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!!!!

BIU Bongers.

Whew TGIF .
:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2012)

Its Friedday

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2012)

no :bong: or :vap_bong__emoticon: or :48: for me today---think i am gonna stick with the pipe and bubble hash thanks---:stoned:




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's Get the Weekend started off right with lotsa :bong1::bong2::bongin::joint::tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC


Its Friday in the PM...and just like every weekend, I was ready to throw down...yeah  get a little toreup:bong:....so I call me bros up...meet me out on the town...

Well Wild man willy...said Id like too really...But Idol  was on tv...And RAy had a date with his wife and they quit drinking but he didnt tell me......

Am I the only one ..who wants to have fun tonight????..is there anybody out there wants to have a cold beer and kick it till the morning light?....

If I have to raise HELL all by meself I will...but Yall that aint right...

yeah its time to get it on...:bong:   am I the only one who wants to have fun tonight...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm always ready to party 4u Losta Buds, Beers and hopefully I can stay out of the Brawls


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man 4u...  I would love to, but I'll be stuck in the woods with a bunch of preteen girls...  Have fun, I'll b there in spirit!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Pretty foggy here this morning. 

*4u & Ozzy* I got started so early yesterday that I could not keep her going till sunrise, so I took a break and am starting before sunrise today


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC:ciao:
> 
> Pretty foggy here this morning.
> 
> *4u & Ozzy* I got started so early yesterday that I could not keep her going till sunrise, so I took a break and am starting before sunrise today


amen!
hope momma duck is getting better!
how are the girls doin?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning friends...:bong:

had a blasty last night...

*duck*...when I click your vday link it takes me to my subscribed threads...Whats up with that?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2012)

Did the same to me *Duck* sounds like a glitch in the server. Let's hope it's not a server going down again


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 24, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good Morning friends...:bong:
> 
> had a blasty last night...
> 
> *duck*...when I click your vday link it takes me to my subscribed threads...Whats up with that?


X2


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys I think I got it fixed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2012)

Here Duck:48: after working that hard you need it 

You know your smoking with a true lightweight when they hit the joint one time, put it in the ashtray and go to sleep, without even saying good night.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep...thanks *duck*

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You know your smoking with a true lightweight when they hit the joint one time, put it in the ashtray and go to sleep, without even saying good night.



 They could have at least passed it back

But there again:laugh:at least she will not smoking all your herb:hubba:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 25, 2012)

Howyl you know its a female


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

:laugh: Ozzy would have punched em awake, if it was a dude


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2012)

:yeahthat: Ozzy nice to Ladies!! Dudes get punched or pranked


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 25, 2012)

:heart::icon_smile: :guitar: :heart: Ladies love outlaws like babies love stray dogs.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 25, 2012)

good evening all. :]
how is everyone


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 26, 2012)

Good Morning BHC

:bong::bong:   Monday!!!

BIU:bong:  :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning LJ
Monday and ugly out, yay!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC


:bong:

*OHC*..so nice too see you  :heart:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2012)

2 for Twosday

:bong::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 27, 2012)

:bong::bong:
Morning Duck hope all is well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2012)

Last Tuesday of the month that means it's Double up 2 for Tuesday

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 27, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning BHC 

:bong:  Hump day once again BIU

Get :stoned: early this morning.  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2012)

:ciao:BHC

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2012)

morning friends...:bong:

jusr read over canetics   *Trillion of Atoms  *Boat grow was busted..He hasnt been taken...but his best friend is in the pokie

my best vibes comeing your way *Trillion*

going to work the Back yard today gearing up for the Grow


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 28, 2012)

Damnit. That was a pretty cool boathouse grow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn it that sucks. damn cops go after 1 mj grower and pass 10 meth makers to get to him.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Damn it that sucks. damn cops go after 1 mj grower and pass 10 meth makers to get to him.



No kidding!!

That sucks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

Went camping with the girl scouts Over the weekend.  Brought my last brownie.  For being a few years old, it sure served its purpose.  

A quiet weekend here alone-  everyone is camping- glorious!!!

Spark em


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2012)

:ciao:  how about that Idol?....:hitchair:


okay I dont thinks this is sports and hope not to break rules *Hick*  and never really enjoyed the show.(Amarican Idol)...but I must say   I am realy liking this

*Philip  Phillips*

Man  you have BHC Talant

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2012)

Hahahaha 4u I don't think u need to worry about AI.  Personally I'm more of  The Voice fan.

I meant to ask you, 4u...  What do u think of Denver's big addition.. Did u like the other one better?  Lol.

The weekends all mine!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllpppppppppppppppppppp 

I'm lost in the ozone again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2012)

Paton!!!!!   in Denver?????


:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> morning friends...:bong:
> 
> jusr read over canetics   *Trillion of Atoms  *Boat grow was busted..He hasnt been taken...but his best friend is in the pokie
> 
> ...




What a bummer Went and read it

I am hoping the best for him


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Man I hope everything goes alright for TOA


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too. That is so terrible. Idiocy.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Well bongers  Its FRIEDAY 

:bong: :bong: :bong: BIU

If only it were 4 o clock already


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

2 words


*Purple Peach*:aok:


:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Party weekend! No one will be here but me.    My bong will sit center stage on my coffee table.  Woohoo!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

Party at SmokinMoms :woohoo: :bolt: :banana: :fly: :banana: :vap_bong__emoticon: :tokie: :stoned:


 BIU


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

It's Frieday and my works done for now cause the Rain is here:bong:

Y'all ever notice now the lighter the rain the harder it is to get out of bed?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

*Ozzy* You just need to get your :bong1:  or :joint: just a bit further away from the bed :laugh: ...After tripping over the 2 dogs and the boot they dragged out, you are wide awake and really, really need a :bong1: and a :joint:  


have a great day and don't forget to BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Very true *Duck* :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I need to BIU :laugh: again and again, seeing rain on the horizon.


Need to book airline tickets to SmokinMom

But there again, now that the party has started there, we won't hear from her till its over:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

You know *Duck* if one of us was there all we would get to see is The Lightweight sleeping on the couch

It would be 1 :bong: 2 :bong: 3 listen to her snore


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl:

and wanting something to eat when she woke up :laugh:

We would be lost driving around looking for a drive thru Taco Joint,  when she finally woke up:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Up from my nap...and ha ha ducky and ozzy, I'd outlast u old farts in a heartbeat!!!  No getting lost looking for food,  there's tons of places here.  Let's go to Dels...  Lol.

Yawn!  Time to get outta bed...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2012)

I want to go to SM's too! You deserve a break SM. You have been a very good mom, need a break i am sure. I can help you with that. ha

I am sick of cooking dinner. 

Have we had a whats for dinner thread before?

I am making tortilla soup tonight because it won't stop raining.  Think that will make it stop? sorry, stoned.

Bong, vape, smoke, it up peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

> I'd outlast u old farts in a heartbeat!!



Only in your dreams


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

Come on over Rose _She's having a Party_


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Come one, come all.    And bring that soup!

Sounds like yer challanging me duck.  I've got youth on my side.    Heheh.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'd outlast u old farts in a heartbeat





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Only in your dreams


 
Not even you can dream that big


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

> I've got youth on my side.



Youth is over rated



> Not even you can dream that big



Go big or go home, That is what I say:laugh: now they  are suppressing my dreams at home:rofl: where are my rights? 

I need a :bong1: to think about this:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

Where's Art?

I need one of them tin-foil hats that he makes. And I want a cool one too.:laugh: 

I do not want my dreams being confiscated my just any one:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

I dream in reruns so they can have mine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Only in your dreams


 

:rofl:

yeah...like she said...she was just getting outta bed...must have been Dreamin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2012)

I been chased by giant MJ plant in my dreams...Male of coarse...what should I do?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I been chased by giant MJ plant in my dreams...Male of coarse...what should I do?



:giggle: 

:bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Everyone's gone!  Beer is chillin and I'm getting a little hungry.  Think I'll order some chicken pad Thai and crispy spring rolls... Come back then start my little shin dig.

Duck, ozz where ya boys at?

4u, what kinda beer you bringing?

Can't wait to outlast all of yalls.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

Oooohh  I wanta come I got a jar of confidential cheese me bong and some silver bullets.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I been chased by giant MJ plant in my dreams...Male of coarse...what should I do?




Speakin of dream I had a wild one last night lol....

So picture a pommeranian or dog like that like your lil white pooch 4u.  That long crazy hair. Well I had a dream all our potatoes were covered in them lol.  We were shaving them with the dog clippers so that we could peel em


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

lmfao, this is great!
good news :]
Im gonna b a daddy :] found out yesterday!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay bubba, congrats!    when's she due?

I love babies.  Esp when they're not mine.  Been there, done that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

I love kids as long as their someone elses I like to give them a bag of candy to send them home with that way mommy and daddy get to enjoy them on the sugar rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Mean ol uncle ozzy  lol

And here I am enjoying mine being gone


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo ozz, I can't reply to your pm if u don't clear some space.   
You're box is full.  

Why am I drinking ice water??? 

Lmfao


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

It empty now

Your drinking water because you cant handle the hard stuff


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh ducky!  Where r u??!!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we just took the test today, she scheduled an appt for this coming up week.
But if the calculators are right it will be on or around her best friend that lost the fight with cancers bday.
my  fiances bday was the 24th so she is excited. Kinda a late bday present.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh ducky!  Where r u??!!





:fly::fly::fly::fly::stoned:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :fly::fly::fly::fly::stoned:




quack goes the duck:hubba::hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh ducky!  Where r u??!!



Where u @ ?

:fly::fly::fly::fly::stoned:



:48::baby:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh what a night. You know it was a good one, when its 11 oclock and you're just getting in. It's BIU before bed time here. So y'all enjoy the day


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

ahhh the memories  I have of those days....but none of them turned out good:rofl:

Have a good nap Oz:joint:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 31, 2012)

:yeahthat: takes me 3 days to recover now if i am out past 2am :rofl: my head is :hitchair: just thinking about an all nighter---:lama: ozzy the rock star


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

ozzy, you the man. I would be dead.

It is Saturday...lets get this thing started! latte's and marijuana here.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 31, 2012)

morning *Rosebud*---right back at ya :48: :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

Good morning ORANGE! Lets do this.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

Your only as old as you think you are, Guess I'm happy to make it to 200.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> lmfao, this is great!
> good news :]
> Im gonna b a daddy :] found out yesterday!


 


:clap:

welcome to Fatherhood....Your life  now has Real meaning..enjoy the ride


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

But I feel half my age, the day before the 1:00 :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

It's Wake N Bake time!! Nap over and I feel like doing it all over again.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in, i think i will start with burmese kush for this evening.

You better not stay up all night Ozzy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

Might have to just got a call that there a poker game tonight


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

I love it. good luck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep 2 of my partners in crime back in town so it time to get wild for awhile.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2012)

have fun *ozzy*...and be safe ....

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

Be safe there you go taking the fun out of it:evil:

Poker game called of The Wardens wouldn't let part of the players out of solitaire

So It's a BIU session now in progress:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley: :vap-axgn4n: :vap_smiley: :joint: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

So much for an empty house this weekend... Lol.

My friend turned up at 10 pm Friday and is still here.  Spent all afternoon on the deck drinking beer and smoking my pipe.  All sunburned now, ouch!!!

I've enjoyed her company.  But I'm quite a few braincells less...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't worry SM tohose brain cells never worked anyway


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2012)

> brain cells




:confused2:

biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2012)

:ciao:

Imgonna get stoned now

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> Imgonna get stoned now
> 
> :bong:



:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2:
> 
> biu




:giggle: 

Ow my aching head... Lol.

She went home before I even woke up.  Bummer.  Breakfast in bed sure would have been nice.  

Hit the bongs, it's 10 am..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2012)

> She went home before I even woke up.




Sounds like my perfect girl:aok::ignore:  

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sounds like my perfect girl:aok::ignore:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:



Lmfao!, sounds Like a keeper


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys are bad!!!!


Lmfao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2012)

Didnt know ya swung that way *Mom*...:stoned:....j/k


BIU  folks
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Didnt know ya swung that way *Mom*...:stoned:....j/k
> 
> 
> BIU  folks
> :bong:


 
Careful 4u your killing fantasies:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Didnt know ya swung that way *Mom*...:stoned:....j/k
> :



Ack!!   Um no!!  Lmfao.
She stayed in my daughters neon room.  

Man I feel like a truck him me today..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

Stay away from truck stops and you won't get quick shifted as much


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, made the mistake of answering the phone and there went my free time for the next week. Be turning 3 bathrooms into 2 
So It's Hi Ho

 off to EDIT I go:cry:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 2, 2012)

nothing like a good demo----:hitchair:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 2, 2012)

I no allowed to have a sledgehammer.:cry:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I no allowed to have a sledgehammer.:cry:



Can ya have a before work :bong2:?


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2012)

Good morning bhc

Had the floor guys out to rip up the kitchen floor and re adhere it and now I sit in a waiting room at a garage getting 4 new tires and an oil change.  I can't wait to get home and relax with my hash pipe.  

Biu for me.. Who knows when I'll be home..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2012)

> Biu for me.. Who knows when I'll be home..




Will do :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2012)

:bong:

do work too hard *ozzy*...oh..and how did the poker game go?


----------



## heal4real (Apr 2, 2012)

OH yes I did BIU for you n me too


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> do work too hard *ozzy*...oh..and how did the poker game go?


 
Game was called off 3 of the player couldn't get a night out from the Wardens.

Work Hard with the crew I was gave willl do good to get a 3 day job done in 5. 4 of us on the crew and the . 1 Spanish speaker (carpenter), 1 Jamacan speaker(labor), 1 Thai(tile layer) and me hillbilly(Jack of all trades master of none). Between us we understand 4:20, got a paper. lets burn one and stop at the Beer store.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

heal4real said:
			
		

> OH yes I did BIU for you n me too


 
Thanks....:bong:   your the Best:heart:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHCers Tuesday....Hmmm 

Oh ya 2 fir Twosday 
:bong: :bong:

Hope every ones doing great.  Alot happended this weekend. So long story short at the end of the month I got to tear my grow down. Cause I will be moving  
Wowzers so much work.  Anyways  I'll be setting back up but its gonna set me back a little in time.  So imma have to BIU less often to make it through without runnin out lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I don't mean to brag but this is kinda cool and I'm excited-..

A girl I know found out about a casting call over the weekend for a walmart commercial and I went for a screening on Sunday for shiz and giggles.  I found out today that I was one of the 6 that was selected out of 48 ladies.  The pay is a $500 walmart giftcard and whatever we "pretend" to buy.    Makes the tires I bought from there yesterday, free... ha ha.

On another note, bad storms and tornadoes are moving in right now.  Hope we fare ok.    

I need to go hit my pipe to calm down..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2012)

Very Cool SM. Congrats!

I exercised for an hour in a hot 94 degree pool yesterday. I am a little dead today.  I think the lemon water and satori should help right?

LJ, very sorry you have to move and tear down everything, that is a super drag. So, slow down on the smoke. Oh dear. that might be hard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

2 tornadoes in Dallas right now...they are HUGE. 

This is scary.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2012)

Hang in there SM.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 3, 2012)

SM-be safe!!!

How are ya guys, and gals today?
Tired aS usual 
What strains high sticks around for a hour or three, tired of smokin so often.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2012)

We made it, my city fared fine.  Unfortunately many didn't.  Out of approx 12 tornadoes, no lives were lost.  

Now, I can concentrate on the commercial again, lmfao.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2012)

burnin a bong bowl as we speak! :bong:

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 4, 2012)

Mornin Duck :ciao:

BIU :bong:

Weedsday   but its kinda like Thursday   being the 3 day weekend :yay:

too bad were moving


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning LJ :ciao:

Where you moving?


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> We made it, my city fared fine.  Unfortunately many didn't.  Out of approx 12 tornadoes, no lives were lost.
> 
> Now, I can concentrate on the commercial again, lmfao.



Waaaaaay wicked video on the news!..  glad you're safe smokin'...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Waaaaaay wicked video on the news!..  glad you're safe smokin'...


 


:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

:bong: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks folks  

Today is my daughters 13th bday!  Wow, seems like only yesterday....... 

I want breakfast and I'm too lazy to cook.  Damn, why didn't I buy cereal yesterday.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2012)

> why didn't I buy cereal yesterday



:confused2: To many tornadoes:confused2:....maybe...:laugh:

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol, glad to see your safe SM. Now the cereal thing isnt good lol.

Going to grab some pics, light leak in room lastnight :/.
I will post up in a sec. Fingers crossed for no herms


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

Wb bubba


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Lol, glad to see your safe SM. Now the cereal thing isnt good lol.
> 
> Going to grab some pics, light leak in room lastnight :/.
> I will post up in a sec. Fingers crossed for no herms


 
Glad to see ya are stayN with us *bubba*...:48:

IMO..if ya have good stable genetics..a light interuption now and again dure flower period isnt going to throw them wacked....its the cosistant leak...like crack around door  may let in light....But as I said..If ya genetics are strong...No worries

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Sunny and cold here 39

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Friday BHC! :ciao:

Time for a RIP! If your not doing too much, stop by my "am i doing alright" thread in cultivation and chime in for me!

Drfting07 is BIU :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning LJ :ciao:
> 
> Where you moving?




Just over the hill bout an hour away into the old family homestead


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2012)

The old family homestead sounds lovely LJ.

It is friday peeps. I am having a harvest party tonight. Going to take down three girls, pizza and hash... sound good? Wish ya'll could come.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I come rose?  

My daughter turned 13 yesterday and her sleep over is tonight.  One of her friends is legally blind and walks with a cane.  I'm debating on what to do with the dogs.  I don't want her to trip!  We are all going to an indoor pool to swim.  I'll hang out in the lazy river, lol.

Which reminds me.. I need to get back to my cleaning.. Fun!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2012)

A house full of 13 year old girls, yes, you can come SM.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wish I could be there!, I had harvest herm lastnight. Never noticed but ever since I redesigned my HVAC system, I forgot to tape/cover a whole where the vent ran out... Light came in for the past 2 weeks now... covered in balls underneath. and inside  FUDGE!!



should of hit submit when I first started this @ 10am instead of getting side tracked with hash... Now I look like a pedo


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2012)

lololol  Sorry about the hermi!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

BHC, Im bongin some Cherry Kush, nug was gifted to me from a friend. Killer stuff, great exhale. Hashy, cherry with a hint of skunk. Couchlock high for sure.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2012)

Did someone say  P A R T Y ?


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 7, 2012)

A house full of 13 yr olds for some reason brings the song " Run to the Hills"  comes to mind. "Run to the hills Run for your life."  Glad y'all hade it thru the rough weather. :48:

It's BIU til you Drop weekend:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley: :bong2: :bong2: :joint:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 7, 2012)

:ciao: Ozzy! Good to see yah! Got anything good goin on?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 7, 2012)

Just been doing a little "EDIT" Helping a buddy out running a remodeling crew. been a hard get nothing but 4;20 done week


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with ya Ozzy it should be banned


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!  The bday party was fun.  No, really.  
Tarot cards, henna tattoos...ghost stories!  I really like the new group of friends my daughter met this yr at her new school.  Wayy less drama.  

The girl who I thought was blind is indeed visually impared but not as bad as I thought.  She can get around just fine, but a little slower then the rest of the girls.  Turns out she had uncontrolable seizures as a baby and ended up having part of her brain removed.  Wow!  She told me it was her first ever sleep over.  We plan on having her over again real soon.  

The fam will be gone for a bit tomorrow since its Easter.  I'm looking forward to the quiet.  I may go out to the national cemetery and see my dad.  Been missing him lots lately.

Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter BHC:ciao:

I hope you have a nice visit Sm 


BIU BHC:bong: :vap-Bong_smoker: :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter to you Duck and all the rest of the Bongers.

I just had the best email. From 2DOG!!!!!
She is fine and the new mommie of 2. They adopted a boy and a girl.  She is growing kids instead of pot. She said to tell everyone hi!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 8, 2012)

nice to hear bout 2dog

happy easter to all who acknowledge---those who don't have a good day anyway--- 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rose,*Thanks for the update on *2Dog*, I was wondering what came of her and was hoping nothing bad. Nice to hear good news Still miss her, she was funny:laugh:

I was also wondering if anyone has heard from *Mojavemama* lately?


TMT (as Ozzy would say) need to BIU :bong::bong1::bong2::48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 8, 2012)

:yay: It's a special Sunday BIU Session, Easter Sunday and news that *2Dog* is now *2Kids* Tell the New Mommy "Hi" from us and that we're glad she's doing great..

Yep TMT:bong1: :bongin: :bong: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap- silver vapor: :vap-axgn4n: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2012)

WOHOO! Happy Easter!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

What a nice day. Started out overcast got sunny. I was starving then when to Easter dinner with the family, Aunts, Uncles, Cousins ate more then one should be allowed to, now I am full and tired

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone, and that sounds nice pc.    I just had the girls and we ate quesadillas and soft tacos.. Lol.

Anyone happy ab


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats 2dog!  I know you're an awesome mom.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another wonderful and sunny day here

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2012)

:ciao:


going to be nice here as well


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Hot and humid here- yuck.

So today was the commercial thing.  I had to meet the lady at Walgreens.  She gave me $300 cash and told me to have fun.  I needed approx 30 items.  I got things like shampoo, cleaning products (ha!), make up, 2 cases of diet dr pepper, fancy beauty cream, and the like.  The most expensive thing I got was a bottle of fancy perfume.  At check out I had to put the pistachios and body wash back cuz I went over my limit.  Lmfao.  Was weird having to be sneaky..

We then took my groceries to Walmart.  To compare prices and see how much I would have saved.  The other mom beat me and saved more $.  I shouldn't have bought things that were on sale, lmfao!  So she got the commercial spot and I didn't.  But, she still only gets the Walgreens groceries and $500 Walmart gift card like I did.  She just had to work harder then I did.  I got the better deal I think.    Was fun meeting the production crew, being behind the scenes and getting my makeup done.

So $800 worth of stuff for 3 hrs work ain't to shabby.   

So on that note, Biu!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, super fun way to make a buck and get cool stuff. I shall BIU in your honor.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2012)

> So on that note, Biu!!!!!!!




:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2012)

all hail *SM*

sounds like a really fun day

:bong: :bong: :bong: thursday


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks y'all.  

Where's duck and ozzman?  I hope they're ok.

It's Thursday.  I got some free tickets for a movie sneak preview.  Anyone wanna see a sappy chick flick with me?  Lol. 
I may not go.  I need an action and adventure flick, haha.


----------



## heal4real (Apr 12, 2012)

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow  SmokinMom That was almost as good as Christmas

Been replacing a furnace over at my Mothers house, got it done today

Now gonna BIU till the lights come on and then I need to water

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

:woohoo::woohoo:

It's Frieday

:banana: :banana: 

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

:ciao: BIU


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

BIU

:bong:

*BIU*

:bong::bong:

*BIU*

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone Biu for me, I'm too hungover.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Someone Biu for me, I'm too hungover.



No problem I will do many for you 

Rest will cure a hangover


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2012)

:yay: My :bong::bong:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M home
:rant: I hate Ladders
I Hate Ladders

:hairpull: I HATE LADDERS

After 4-12 hrs days and 1-8 hrs day standing and going up and down ladders to solder 2" copper pipe your can see why I think Work should be Ban


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 13, 2012)

:ciao: ozzy---good to see you back in formation---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2012)

Ozzy, do you hate ladders?



High folks.  Spark em!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2012)

:ciao:  *ozzy*..so glad to see ya ..I been asking about you....I take it ya fell off the ladder?....didnt ya learn anything from me

BIU  folks

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2012)

Morning folks..

Can someone take a few bong hits for me today?  Pretty please. 

Bad storms are supposed to hit tomorrow again.  Hope this one brings no tornadoes with it!!

Have great daze!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

lightweight    

Where ya been? Done a few for ya a couple hours ago:laugh:

Will do a few more for ya too


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2012)

I am on it Sm.

Have a great Saturday bongers. i have lots of rose bushes staring at me that need pruned.  I think I better have another hit.

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll hit one with ya Rose 

:bong: or :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2012)

No 4u I didn't fall off just standin on one for 2 and 3 hrs at a time soldering pipe get hard on the legs


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Getting charley horses *Ozzy*? I always do when on a ladder for hours.

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2012)

Charley can keep his horses as far as I'm concerned, I've had enough of them. At least this week I gett to set faucets and shower stalls. 

Missed my Bong bad while on the road so I'm hitting it hard today before I have to head back out in thwe morn

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi ozz and ducky
Rose and 4u too
Orange, bubba, cubby...

And whoevers names escaping my mind right now..

Just laying here listening to the gentle rain.  Supposed to be bad storms later on.

Who wants bacon and hot cinnamon rolls?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2012)

Fix me a plate sounds good.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

> Who wants bacon and hot cinnamon rolls?



Hurry


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

:bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys and girl

C'mon now, get yer fingers off the key board and get to tokin!!

  what r u waiting on?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

The wind has stopped. We had 50+mph yesterday

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Ack pc!!!  Did it cause any damage?

Sunny and still outside, high around 80 today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok

I was craving scrambled eggs this morning and took the eggs out of the fridge.  It felt really light and I thought there would just be 1 in there.  I opened it up and there were 2.  

So I cracked em into my bowl then grabbed the milk.  I poured a little in and it was orange!!!  HUH, ***???  Well crap!  I poured OJ in there instead.    I tried to spoon it out and it just wasn't happening.  I gave up and cooked them anyways.  And poured a lot of salsa on it, lmfao.  I don't recommend it unless you need to meet your vitamin c daily requirement.. :giggle: 

(yesterday I bought 1/2 gallons of milk since they were on sale, so when I saw the gallon of OJ, well....you know how the story goes)

Would you like some eggs with that orange juice?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2012)

Hell No


just give me :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 17, 2012)

I believe I'll pass on the egg-juice as well.
But I'd be more than happy to :bong: :bong: :bong:  while you eat them.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Cubby! Nice to see you.

SM, that sounds pretty bad, so I will pass as well.

I will however smoke some blackberry kush in honor of your cooking adventure. 
I didn't grow this, but it sure is fun in the middle of the day.

BUI People.     :vap_bong__emoticon: :vapleaf: 

Hi 4U, Hi Orange, Hi Duck, Hi Ozzy. Please forgive whoever I forgot. See above.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2012)

:huh: Y'all never had a Orange Julius? With a raw egg in it. And I thought us hillbillies were behind the times.

I hate working for ppl that dont have their horses hitched to the right wagon. After working 8 hrs I had to drive 4 hrs to pick up a tool trailer so that we can finish the job by Fri. I'll be glad when Friday, Gets here. They think I'm going to stay on but I got news for them. I out of there. I help my buddy get out of his jam, but I'll not be out on the road again for awhile, they just don't pay good enough to keep me on the road.

TMT BIU time


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 17, 2012)

working for others is over rated---least you got to look forward to your own little project soon---must be close to breaking ground


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Gonna be a bongin good day here. :bong::bong::bong:

Happy Weedsday:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning folks

It's hump day

420 is just 2 days away

Any special plans?

I wish it was 2009 and I was spending it in Cali..

I'll teleport back, lmao.

Spark em folks!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi SM:ciao:

For 420 I was gonna place some girls outside but does not look like the weather is going to cooperate. So instead I will do a :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi duck

Bumma about your weather

Wish I could share some of this warm sunshine

I've been slowly working on my tan

Killed a huge Texas-sized cock roach just now, I was screaming like a scared little girl lol

Gotta get these rug rats to school then it's a delayed wake n bake for me

Care to join in anybody?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

I am always ready to join in on a wake n bake

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Bongers,

I just found out a relative of mr. rb, is coming to visit in a couple of weeks. He is a very nice guy that is super straight. He comes from SM's state and is an evangelistic conservative christian republican. Oh dear. 

I need to clone everything in his room so that I can get it out an into flower.

I really need to BIU peeps.

Ozzy, they were lucky to have you work so hard for them. Glad your going to take a break.

Cock roaches? I have not had the pleasure. eek.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi duck glad u could join me  

Been detailing the inside of my car.  I didn't realize I had so much shake in a few of the cracks, lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck with that relative rose, lol.  How long is he planning on gracing you with his presence?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

BIU

Rose & Smokinmom:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> an evangelistic conservative christian republican.


 


This your chance to corrupt and/or recruit this guy.  :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2012)

:rofl: :yeahthat: 

beautiful day here---just wasted some cuts--- :stoned: :doh:  :cry: 

time to :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

What a bummer *Orange*

I did about the same thing let my clones get to close to the t-5, hopefully I caught them in time and they will pull through.

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2012)

BIU til you see like me


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Ozz- iron maiden fuk yea!!!

Spark dem thingy ma bops.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

morning BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Morning... Groan.

Takin kids to school then going back to bed.  Stayed up wayy to late and need to try and catch up.  I feel like crud..  Too old to be partying like its 1999. 

Someone smoke for me.  Lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :rofl: :yeahthat:
> 
> beautiful day here---just wasted some cuts--- :stoned: :doh:  :cry:
> 
> time to :bong: :bong:



What the heck happened Orange? That is tragic.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

*Rose* Congrats on winning this months MVP 

Doing a :bong1: in your honor and doing another :bong1: for Smokinmom so that she feels better


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Well thank you Duck, it was a squeaker. I was very surprised.

Feel better SM!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 19, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What the heck happened Orange? That is tragic.



happy MVP month *Rosebud*


:rofl: another tragic multi-tasking stoner momment---fell asleep behind the wheel---put them outside for a  :hubba: "hot" minute for some quick cleaning (bad idea not quick enough)---i am happy to say many seem to have bounced back a bit today and are not a complete loss---surely do have some fatalities---but i am not quite ready to replace them just yet---

:bong: :bong: :bong: i just love thursdays


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

thank you.

That was just outside too long in the direct sun? wow. crispy. Sorry Orange.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Morning and happy 420 BHC:ciao:

Being that it is 420, one must do as many :bong1: as they can:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2012)

Good morn all! Happy 420! Still around and kikin! Missya all! BIU for the ol cheffy!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll BIU with ya chef:bong:

Nice to see ya still are kicking:bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey EVERYONE!!
Whewww, What a hectic past couple weeks.
I don't even know where to begin really, Maybe at the fact i LOST all genetics!, Clones!, Etc. Welllll. Not really lost.
I moved in with a forum member here (diggy) We have known eachother for quiet some time now. I had all my clones,veg,flower there. I paid 50% elec and gave 40% of crop to them.

Well, Long story short... My fiancee and his wife got into a huge argument and they threatened us with the law (cmonnnnnn nov.).. Soooo I glady packed alll my lights and everything up. Dropped the 1200$ I didn't have to spare onto a 2bdrm apartment. Went back to grab my crop.. and its covered in KillzALL weedkiller... 

ohhhhh what a spiteful *****. Just what I needed for my 4/20 this year.. No strainage,clones,ANYTHING... 

Not even bothering indoors again. I WILL veg for 2 weeks under a t5 but after the 2 weeks are up, They are goin outdoors.

Strainage is going to be 
10-15 Blueberry X's
5-10 GWS
5-10 Skunkgooey

anyhow.. enough venting... off to smoking... burn for mee today please and thank you.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bubba that stinks something Awful! I wish you the best, and ill burn one for you!


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks 07, Appreciate it!
Its sad to see something you have invested so much into, DIE. . 
Learned my lesson though.

guess its just another x to add to the chalked off list..
I actually dropped a tear over the losage lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn bubba!!!  Wow!!

Good luck to you in your new indeavors, and tell no one...

Happy 420 guys.  Seems like any other day to me thus far, lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn bubba!!!  Wow!!
> 
> Good luck to you in your new indeavors, and tell no one...
> 
> Happy 420 guys.  Seems like any other day to me thus far, lol.




Thanks SM!, 

I plan on sticking with my MP friends over RL friends. Never believed in a million years it would of ended like that. At least it happened earlier in life rather than later..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

whos RL?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

Real life, I think..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

:ciao: SmokinMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kush-Kief Bong Hits!!! :holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: SmokinMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi drifting.    Any special 420 plans?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Kush-Kief Bong Hits!!! :holysheep:



Take one for me!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

No special plans. I Let the Satoris enjoy some natural sun outside today, BIU til its time to go to work and mowing some grass. 

WOHOO, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Happy 420...we have the 4/20 Hempfest gathering here tonight....we talk about the movement..vaporizor hits....Hash bar..and food with raffles all night...

*bubba*...sometimes these gardens get allmost like family...and when they hurt we hurt..shake it off and move on my friend...the Best is yet to come


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

:ciao: 4U! Happy 420 my friend! Sounds like TOO much fun! Enjoy yourself 

And SM,  thanks for last months MVP nomination. First time ive been nominated. Im honored, truly.

and BHC, check out my grow journal updates, than proceed to BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> No special plans. I Let the Satoris enjoy some natural sun outside today, BIU til its time to go to work and mowing some grass.
> 
> WOHOO, lol.


 


Moved my plants out to hoop house this morning....need to hang the HPS and flip the Veg area in HSed to flower...will have My Outdoor grow show started this weekend


take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2012)

:ciao:  *RoseBUd*

congrats on MVP...well earned Girl

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2012)

*drft*...is that grow link in you signature the only grow log ya have going?


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

:yeahthat:

& yes 4U. I dont have the time or resources for anything else. Next year I hope I can get a Tent going, or an outdoor shed like yours would be even better.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi 4u, sounds like a blast.  Can I come?  

It doesn't feel like a special day.  Tonight I have a few friends coming over, but I see them and we smoke often..  One is bringing her boyfriend that I've never met.  I'm uncomfortible with this tho-  they are now swingers and it's not characteristic of her.  I hope they leave their video camera at home.    :holysheep:  (I'm not kidding!)  

Drifting, you're very deserving.    There are lots of good growers here who are worthy of the award and have never been nominated.  It's your turn.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Drifting, you're very deserving.    There are lots of good growers here who are worthy of the award and have never been nominated.  It's your turn.


:heart::yay::heart:  THANKS!

Rosebud, congrats on MVP. I couldn't think of a better person! That may be because im in love. :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, see what happens when you go to bed early...

Bubba wow, i am so sorry that happened. Weed killer? really? I want to hurt them. Yes I am sure you will never trust anyone again w/ your plants but what a hell of a way to learn it. geez, so sorry.

Drifting, thank so much. You too deserve this honor. Your a great part of MP.

CHEFFY!!!! Don't you know I worry when your gone?? I even went to face book which I don't do and looked for you...lots of people have your same name. I am glad you are ok. Missed you bad. welcome home.

SM, swingers? oh dear....don't get drunk...who knows what could happen. 

4U, you are a peach! Have fun tonight and 

BIU peeps it is 4/20!!!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 20, 2012)

Went for food and lost a page of text lol. 
RL- Real life, SM hit it dead on.
Thanks 4u!,
How is everyone's day a comin?
Thanks Rose!, Yeah its a pain but I guess life goes on!
Thanks for all the love ppl!. Have a good one today!
Be safe as always!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

What a bummer *bubba*

*4u *a hash bash is going on here too just without the crowds

*SmokinMom*  Know when to say when  

*Rose*


> who knows what could happen


  

I am hitting some of my own dank with bho sprinkled on top...haaaa the bubbles:stoned: :fly: :fly: :stoned: 


:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

I love you guys!:heart: Best site on the web and the best people in the world! Im very lucky to be here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2012)

Im a stoned mofo


I :heart:  marijuana

:bong: and pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

Gonna be 4:20 somewhere, so I am practicing:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 20, 2012)

pretty darn good 420 here---lunch and a nooner---clones are bouncing back from a heat stroke---12 beans of cheese in the dirt---trimmed up a little blue rhino---taking a bunch of beans for a walk along the creek :hubba: ---meats a marinating---bong is hot--- :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy :bong: day! 

Oh boy I hit the 18in glass on glass perk and now I must refrain from in depth answers on MP today :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2012)

*Orange* My little crispy kritters recovered also. One plant looks all deformed where they leaves dried and died:laugh: But over all looks like they should all recover. Now if these OD temps would cooperate.

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Biu

My bong saw more action last night then it's seen in a few yrs...

I need some ibuprofen and a shave.  We're going swimming, lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

How was the swimming party? *SmokinMom*

Was it a smooth party?


BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

*orange*/*duck*...glad to hear the recovery of plants..got my outdoor started yesturday..today is suppose to be close to 70f:yay:..me girls outta like that today

going to me budddies house for BBQ and :bong: later


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2012)

*4u* Only the strong survives in my garden Plus it is a nice stress test for the girls:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2012)

Swimming was ok.  I mostly hung out in the big hot tub, lol.

I think I've had some sort of bug, I haven't felt 100% in almost a week.

Maybe I'm not smoking enough, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2012)

:ciao:  *Mom*

hit this Gooey HAsh
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2012)

It's great to wake n bake at home


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2012)

Enjoy the day bongers! I hope the sun is shining on all ya'll this day.

I am gonna clone the medicine woman that has been reveging. Fingers crossed.

Buku and satori in my vaporizer, our daughter is here, so it is a good Sunday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*

enjoy the Daughters stay...Mojo for the clones
:bong:


*ozzy*...welcome Home


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2012)

:bong:














BIU















:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello BHC how you're having a nice Monday so far!

I took this pic last night, I was high as a kite and haven't shared a pic here in a long time.  Don't look at the table, it's a mess with bubble sollution and whatever sticks to it, .

I wish I could go take a few bong hits right now, but I can't.  Kids everywhere.  Will someone please take a few for me?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2012)

Just for you SmokinMom

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2012)

:bong::bong:


it's twosday


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

:bong: BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning bhc, it's two fer Tuesday.  Time you double up.  

I'm actually cleaning my house right now, soda break.  

Hit it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2012)

:bong:

now get back to cleaning *Mom*...:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> now get back to cleaning *Mom*...:rofl:



Yes sir!  

Can't wait to take a hot bath in a clean tub tonite, no more ring.. Lmao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2012)

you have a Bathtub:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2012)

IT's Bong thirty and Beer o'clock

Working on the road was a bummer had to come home and catch up on my BIU time running way behind. Good thing I can roll with :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you have a Bathtub:giggle:



Yes, can you believe it?  

:giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2012)

i have pot growing in my bathtub.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2012)

Better watch 4u closely if he ever visits Rose. He's be trying to shower with your ladies:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2012)

:rofl:


Happy Smoking

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :stoned: :woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2012)

Ow my aching head.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

*SmokinMom* I know how you feel Had a bit of the Captain and it took it's toll from me

*Ozzy* Working away from home suxs 

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Today is Friedday:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:

BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi pc, hi bhc, TGIF!

I gotta get busy.  Time to spend a few hours getting high on the driveway cleaning out a dirty car.  It's fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2012)

:bong:


yeah   its Friday


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

Me 2 SmokinMom it is sunny but a bit cool.

Gonna do a biu session before going out Makes it so much more enjoyable

Sparking Cheddarwurst with a dab of bho on top. Help yourself, cause I sure can't do it all This bho whazzes ya

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2012)

Saturday's bong-a-thon has now commenced at the nest


BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:     :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

A bong a thon?

Looks like you have quite a head start Duck.  

I am cleaning up the joint for company next week. Need to get the patio cleaned, yuck. I will enjoy it when it is done though.

Hope all you bonghogs have a great Saturday and try to keep up with the Duck, will ya?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:

thats a start..Ill be back for 10 more soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2012)

and 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


Make 10


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2012)

:ciao: *Duck*....you passed out on me buddy?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

:vapleaf:    :vap_smiley: :vap-red vapor: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Duck*....you passed out on me buddy?




No pass out here

Had company stop by but now I am ready to make up for lost time.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:         :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:

*Rose*...pass that Vap over here I wanna try

*Duck*...allways nice to have company...But even better when they go Home:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

Raining cats and dogs here this morning

Good day to BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2012)

hey *Duck *sounds like a good day to stay in and keep warm around the :bong: 

waiting on the fog to give way to a sunny day here


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2012)

mornin smokinmom---


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello orange!

Who wants donuts??


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

That's what I will be doing Orange

oooooooh I do, I do  I luv dooooooonuts


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning guys!!! BIU!

Satoris are throwing alternating nodes, 4 weeks from seed now. Exciting!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2012)

thats Awesome *drfting*.....mojo for females my friend

*duck*...*Mom*...*Orange*...*RoseBud*..and the rest club,...we have the rains back again...and I been having issues with cats using my garden as they **** box..well after shooting them Bastaurds with Boys BB gun and not doing anythang...I got some live traps and ...viola...cat in cage...Now it goes off to HUman animal place ...I posted some flyers letting folks know if they cat is missing where to get it...:hitchair:...

take care and be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2012)

BIU BHC it's just that kinda day

4u put 18" stakes around your plants and tie 20+lb fishing line to them,, at 6"  and 12" off the ground. the cats (rabbits also) will hit the line and not see it, so the most of the time won't cross it.

The Gooey is going good 1 of the cutting made it and rooted the the clone is growing strong. Got a great place for her on the hill


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thats Awesome *drfting*.....mojo for females my friend



Thanks 4U!  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Ozzy:ciao: 

BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2012)

*ozzy*...so nice to hear from you....I thaught the 3 foot fencing would keep them outta the gooey area  but  they just jumped it....I caught one and will relocate...how far away ya feel is safe for no return?....ill give the fish line a try..thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2012)

They can't see the fishing line but they keep hitting it, so they stay away. Send them to China postage due:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozzy is it warm enough on the hill there?

We are suppose to get some cold weather yet and scared me away from planting today.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2012)

I stuck a few out too Duck and our last date of frost is now...here's hoping.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

I hear ya Rose

I watched the news/weather here and it was still not getting the ground warm enough. I did check my spots and turn them over again. Now just waiting for the sun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

Its summer here already, too bad I don't have anything to put out.

Just a quick in and out.  Wanted to say hello.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2012)

My last frost date is the 12 of May and every yr I try to put out before that Ol'Mom Nature gives me a slap up side the head


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2012)

Love your quilt SM.

Mine are in pots, which is worse, but a couple have been out a week and are fine. I ran out of room in the house. 

Patience huh ozzy? I think our last date of frost is 4-25.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

Just for kicks I looked to see when our last day of frost is and it's 4-8.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Rose.  It's from a book cover I saw and I loved the colors.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2012)

It's a double up on Two for Tuesday :bong::bong::bong::bong:
:confused2: Now what was I going to do:huh: Watch the grass grow wins:stoned:


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: BHC 

BIU Two-fer Tuesday! :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: :cool2: :bong: :bong: :stoned:  did i mention that trimmingSUCKS


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2012)

Good afternoon bhc, just waking up.

I resumed a bad habbit again last night.  I bit 4 nails down to the quick.  They look really bad, red and raw.  I should find some gloves to protect the last 6.  

Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?



:confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2012)

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?




:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?




:vap_smiley:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2012)

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?




:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?






:farm:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Besides bongs, what else do you folks have goin today?


 
:joint: :afroweed: :joint4: :tokie: :48: :ccc: :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2012)

:icon_smile: :vap-red vapor: :vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap_smiley:


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

Hooooooooowwwwwwwwdy BHC :ciao:

Sunny and high winds. 

Put a couple of clones out yesterday and now they are calling for hail this evening

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

Oh no, hope ya don't get any hail!  I almost said hair, ha ha ha.

Its pretty cloudy here today, but pretty warm.  Hardly any wind.

My baby is *8* today!!!!   WOW, where's the time go?


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

I sure hope we don't get hail, plus I already have plenty of hair, you must be subconsciously be thinking of 4u......:laugh:

Whens the party? I must have misplaced my invite  .....:laugh:  

Congrats


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

Party out on the deck as I write this.   C'mon down!  

Ouch, damn mosquito just bit me!  Lmfao .


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: 
.
.
.
.
BIU break :bong:
.
.
.
.
.
:fly:
tired


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2012)

:bong:

:ciao:  BHC

DOnt want yall think Im dumping my fav club...But I just baught my first Vape


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

*4u* you can still use the bong

Nothing like a ice cooled vape hit

I use to have a pic of my set-up in my sig, but I took it out, maybe you remember it?


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2012)

What did you get *4U*? COngrats!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

Vape, coolness.  Can I have your bong?    lmao!


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

*4u* You got that vape figured out yet?


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHC

yeah Im a figureing this VApe out...


also got Laura a new piece


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

I love the bowl. And is it coors light time already? You guys get started early on the west coast, huh 4U?


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

Nice *4u*,

Should be able to stick hose in bong. They also sell glass adapters for going from bong to hose. I have found that doing ice bong vape hits, you can do huge ones. 

Just do *NOT* burn weed in vape. You will cough


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the tip *duck *on the BongVape:aok:  and yes  I set the first hit at 420..lol...and about died...*Rose *mentioned on another thread to set at 350  and worked better..

*drft*....no coors Lite here brother..I like Bud Light Lime  and yes west coast early doers...:rofl:..fruit loops with Beer..yum yum


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

can Hash be Vaped?


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

:ciao: BHC 

Im PAINTED IN RED! WOHOOO!!!!

time to celebrate! :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

I will celebrate with you guys! Congrats.

Our company comes today...the flowering room couldn't smell more.

I guess it will be fun to see his face when i tell him what his sister in law has been up to. 
Wish us luck.


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

Squidy has been missing for a couple days. He needs to come join us!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *drft*....no coors Lite here brother..I like Bud Light Lime  and yes west coast early doers...:rofl:..fruit loops with Beer..yum yum


 
fruit loops with Beer thats just ruining a good beer and would diffently be abusing alcohol, hell that would ruin a bad beer


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> can Hash be Vaped?



Yes, I have vaped hash in my DaBuddha

I do not have a temp read out on the DaBuddha but it only takes one time of seeing that thick smoke coming up the hose to tell ya it is to hot. Coughed my brains out.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2012)

Ozz, those aren't beer anyways   Lol 4u sorry man...

Rose, good luck with that, and u can keep him.  Too many like that in Texas, get rid of em I say!!  Lmao!

Ducky, any hail last night?

Drifting, are you excited?  Congrats!  Go look at your rep points, you may be able to see who left them.  

Having lunch with my newly 8yr old at school.  Hope the principal doesn't take my phone away...ha ha.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

SM, I don't think he would feel comfortable here, so i am sending him back.

4U, hash is great in there. Love it.
Because i vape all the time i trim differently. I leave on more then i would if i was smoking. just a fyi thing.

Happy Thursdays peeps! My house is clean and we will pretend it always looks this nice. no, i will tell him.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2012)

happy Friedday :ciao:

Sunny warm and a great day to start the weekend

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2012)

yeah  its going to be a Great weekend


enjoy your friday everyone

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2012)

Happy weekend y'all.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2012)

Happy Saturday guys and gal

Rose, how's the company?  Hope it's going ok

Pretty day outside.  Maybe I should go catch a few rays.  

Biu!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2012)

:bong:

very nice here as well


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2012)

It's another clean up after the floading rains last night here. We had 2" of rain in about 3 hrs last night.

BIU and get r done here today


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

:bong: :bongin: :bong2: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_smiley: :ccc: :joint: :smoke1: 

Sunday morning BIU Wake N' Bake now in progress til further notice


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

Good Sunday morning to all ya all!

The company went well, no religion or politics were discussed. I didn't swear, I was a good girl. He was a little surprised about my grow, but that is ok.
I am fixing to get good and wasted now....have yard work to do.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

going to be a wonderful day here in Seattle

*Rose*..Glad ya had good time with company and even Glader you didnt swear..lol..

*ozzy*..thats a lot of rain  even for here...Bust out the SqueeGIe

*Duck*...Time to Hit that :bong1: again

*Mom*...you catch any Rays?...:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2012)

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

on the :20


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

on the :30

:bong: :bong: 

:woohoo: *Rosebud*


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

On the :36


----------



## dekgib (May 6, 2012)

Nowish:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2012)

Sounds good 2 me


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

:bong:
:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

Morning duck, how was your weekend?


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

:ciao: SmokinMom

My weekend was ok
Sunny and no rain. Got quite a bit done outside. Worked in the garden, pulled a hermie

So how was yours?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

Bummer about the hermie.

Nothing spectacular, just another weekend.  In fact, probably lamer then usual as my best buddy wasn't around.


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

Ohhhh, that is why you are up sooooooo early?


Yeah the hermie was stressed really bad. Been having issues with it since flipping. I was overloaded in the tent anyways, so this just makes more room


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

Ha ha ha may be so, lol.

Extra room is always a good thing.  

Any exciting plans for today?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

Guess not, lmfao

It's Tuesday!  Hit it then hit it again


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

:bong:
















:bong:



:ciao:


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

:ciao: pc! Your up especially early today..Any plans?


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

Hey drift:ciao:

No special plans Raining here


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

booooo!!! that sucks. You should come visit me today. Sunny and upper 70's


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

This rain is suppose to quit this morning, then changing to sunny and 70's.

Some sun is better then none. This rain should help the clones I just transplanted outdoors


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

Morning folks 

We actually got some rain during the night, it was wonderful.  With our dry summers, it's much welcome.

2 fer.


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

:ciao: SmokinMom!!! Sending lots of love your way! :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

:ciao:  

:bong::bong:

another nice day here  going to have to take a Ride


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

:ciao: 4U! MY HERO!


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

Nice *4u* :aok:

Back a few years ago I won a brand new HD in a contest. Rode it for a season and found out my body just could not handle the riding. What a bummer

Be safe riding.


----------



## painterdude (May 8, 2012)

hey 4u2, nice ride.....if you could ever find the 1986 issue of EASY RIDER I have a very nasty short story called RED'S PLACE with a two page illustration/drawing that's totally cool.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

thanks *duck*...mine feels comfy  but I dont ride for hours either:rofl:

p-dude....what issue #?   i found a ton of them on ebay...I just got to see your drawing....

now back to  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

*4u* I would get off it after a hour and it would take 3+ hours to be able to walk right.But back in the day I had a CB360 and rode her all over. We have a no helmet law here so you need to be extra careful.

But there again that was before bong hits with bho

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

oh  no worries here *Duck *we have helmet law here...and even if we didnt I still would...when I was kid dirt biking no helmet took a rock to crown head...bout killed me..

looks like my team is 3-0..and about to start...time to :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> 
> :bong:




Good morning my feathery friend.  Still raining?

Hi ozz, 4u, rose, drift, orange, and whoever I'm missing.  It's whacky weedy Wednesday!  Hit it!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

SM, when in doubt about exercising or taking a bong hit you should take a bong hit and think about it. ha.
Seizure meds suck but work. sorry you have to go thru that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2012)

Doc Ozzy's order of the day. 
Take a break from thinking Get Stoned all day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

Sunny and cool here this morning.

Great day to BIU 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2012)

Mornin folks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:

weathers warming up:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2012)

Morning Peeps!

Need more coffee....

BIU! Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## drfting07 (May 10, 2012)

:ciao: BHC


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

I woke up this morning and I said, I was only gonna do 5 bong wake-n-bake this morning then wait till after dinner to do any more...Wellll it is only lunch time and I did a 10 bong wake-n-bake and a 6 bong lunch break. No will power, just no will power

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2012)

Look on the up side *Duck* you got staying higher Power


----------



## drfting07 (May 10, 2012)

10?!


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

10 and happy

biu :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2012)

why would one hold self to such torture?


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why would one hold self to such torture?



:rofl: I came to that same conclusion about 1/2 through my lunch time bong-a-thon. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

The sun is bright the bong is bubbling :bong1::bong1:

Now to get busy

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

its friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> its friday:yay:
> 
> :bong:



:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

:banana::banana::banana::clap:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 11, 2012)

:stoned: :bong: :bong: :yay:


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2012)

BIU! :bong: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

61f outside and sun is shineing


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 12, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2012)

got some Work in garden to do..but first lets Wake and BAke

:bong:


Next>>>>>:bong1:


----------



## drfting07 (May 12, 2012)

:ciao: 4U! Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2012)

Good morning

I was dreaming about driving around in the mountains then my bladder woke me up.  Grumble grumble..


----------



## AlienBait (May 14, 2012)

:holysheep: 

This thread is still alive????  Hahahahaha...

What's up folks?


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Sunny and warm and no wind will make my OD grow grow

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 14, 2012)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> This thread is still alive????  Hahahahaha...
> 
> What's up folks?


 


of coarse it is...and its nice to see your still alive as well

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 14, 2012)

:ciao: Morning guys, 4U! 

Today im off....what to do? :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Today im off....what to do? :bong::bong::bong:





Brilliant  idea :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 14, 2012)

Agreed! :bong::bong1::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> This thread is still alive????  Hahahahaha...
> 
> What's up folks?


 
WB ol'timer:48:

The rain is falling and the bong is bubbling it's a great Get stoned all day day


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2012)




----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


Replay of yesterday

BIU  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2012)

Good morning to you too ducky

And good morning to everyone else.  

I'd planned a wake n bake but my neighbors getting a new roof, I'd hate for all those roofers to get jealous they can't join me.  Hmmmm, I think I'll go out anyways, lolol.

What's for breakfast?


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2012)

> What's for breakfast?



Coffee and :bong1:



> I'd hate for all those roofers to get jealous they can't join me. Hmmmm, I think I'll go out anyways, lolol.



Wearing your swimsuit, I'd imagine.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2012)

Don't want to scare em away!!!   

I'm getting ready for swimsuit season tho- I went for a long bike ride.

When I get my breath back I'll go tease them, lmao!!


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2012)

Not much work is going to get done on that roof today


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2012)

:confused2: *SM* you having Roofers for Breakfast? Texas Cougar attacks 18yr old roofer porn footage at youtub:rofl:


*Duck*  :bong: then Coffee gotta do something while to coffee is brewing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2012)

:ciao:  another wonderfull day here in the PNW


:bong::bong:

twofir


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Watered the garden indoors and out. Need to take clones, but was to hot yesterday afternoon. Looks like we are going to have another nice day here weather wise.


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2012)

:ciao:  *Duck*

sunny and 70's  here today

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2012)

Morning folks

Back from a bike ride, now I gotta shower and get ready for my yearly physical  - yay me...  Gonna ask about b 12 shots.  Any of u ever get those?

Gonna load the pipe when I get home..


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2012)

B-12 shots are a great quick cure for hangovers:aok:


----------



## AlienBait (May 16, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> of coarse it is...and its nice to see your still alive as well





			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> WB ol'timer:48:


 
Thanks guys.  Came back to look up some old threads.  Been lurking the past couple of days.

Cheers!


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

:bongin: :ciao:

Doing bongs while drinking coffee and looking over a still river. Fish are jumping, snakes swimming and the Bald Eagles are flying. But there again so am I :fly:


BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2012)

d a a a a a ng duck---sounds like your day is off to a spectacular start---i raise my coffee cup to you sir


:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

Hey Bongers!

We had a cool small owl outside our window last night. He was very cute.

BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2012)

Who rosie?  Ha ha.  

Been riding my bike everyday, that's huge for me.  I'm gonna get in my bikini soon!  (Hahahaha yea)  I'm proud of me, I'm typically pretty lazy.   ozz and 4u be nice, lmfao!!

Anyhoo, are y'all ready for the weekend?

Sup ducky?

Wonder how bubbas doing.  Chef hasn't been around in a while... Thinking about yall!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Who rosie?  Ha ha.
> 
> Been riding my bike everyday, that's huge for me.  I'm gonna get in my bikini soon!


 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2012)

:yeahthat:

*Rose*....do you know what type Owl?....they say you will be in favor for nest 7 days:aok:
:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

Number Of the beast -iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

TPAM is lost


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2012)

Good morning :ciao:

biu:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2012)

it's Friday  :yay:


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2012)

:ciao: 4U. Hows it going friend?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> TPAM is lost




Hahaha I just saw that!  Good weed. 

Good morning bongers.


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Smokin Mom!


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2012)

Hey 4U, it is a small (maybe less then a year old) western screech owl.

I have an owl box as we had a pair come a couple of years ago and spend the summer. I hope he comes back cause for some reason they make me happy.

Enjoy Friday everyone. I have an old friend here and were having a great time!


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2012)

Rosebud! Guess what?! This guy has at least 3 satori girls outside  Just confimed it, guessing ill have a couple more confirmed in the next day or two. :woohoo: 

Its partially because of you! Thanks! MOJO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2012)

:ciao:  *drft *and *Rose*...its a bit cooler today here but still nice...planted 24 seeds of my purple frosting f3....as well as a dozen purplebud f2

im playN hookie today so dont tell me Boss


*smokemom*..I just relized what yall chatting about..:doh:  yeah Im a bit slooooooooow

*ozzy*....Hows the Hill doing?

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good morning :ciao:
> 
> biu:bong:


 

So sorry my friend..I missed the Morning wake and Vape


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Rosebud! Guess what?! This guy has at least 3 satori girls outside  Just confimed it, guessing ill have a couple more confirmed in the next day or two. :woohoo:
> 
> Its partially because of you! Thanks! MOJO!!!!!!!!!!!



:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2012)

Just popped in to do a few
before heading back out
to work in the garden

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:





and







a






:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Rosebud! Guess what?! This guy has at least 3 satori girls outside  Just confimed it, guessing ill have a couple more confirmed in the next day or two. :woohoo:
> 
> Its partially because of you! Thanks! MOJO!!!!!!!!!!!



WOOHOO is right drfting! Congratulations. And if you get a boy? Are you thinking pollen?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys n gal

Been a bad day here.  Lots of dizzy spells and my brain felt like it was being shook up.  Nausea.. Good stuff.    this all happened while I was out running errands.  I pulled over for a bit thinking I was about to have a seizure or something.  Came home, took my meds, took a nap then played taxi mom - all while feeling totally crappy.  I still feel pretty awful.  

Sorry about the whining.  Maybe I'll call it a night and go to bed soon.

Someone smoke for me...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 18, 2012)

Doc Dirty Says" take 2 :bong: and a looooooooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggggggg Bath, repeat :bong: Then snooze til Monday when the house is empty


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

House is nealy empty this weekend already. 

I just hope my 8 yr old doesn't have to babysit me. 

Man I feel like crap, I hope I wake up tomorrow feeling great.

Hit bongs for me, mj is the last thing on my mind right now.


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2012)

Hi gang:ciao:

Just got done checking my indoor grow and got to staring

Gonna do a few :bong1: and call it a night

Hope ya feel better in the morning SM

Hey Ozzy:ciao:

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2012)

:ciaouck 

4u The Hill doing fine so far gooey patch looking good and the Pink mammas are going to be monsters(fingers crossed on no hermies [email protected]$^#@@Substool)

SM you'll feel better tommorrow and be back into BIU


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2012)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2012)

:bong:  in between planting garden...what a nice day..

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2012)

Hey 4u :ciao:

We're doing the same thing 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

Hi guys I feel a lot better today.  

Maybe I'll Biu tonight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 19, 2012)

Maybe????  Maybe???  what club you in

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2012)

Belly up to that bong there lightweight


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

Done


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

I think it is time to practice :bongin: again

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

So didn't knoow we was to take a break
:bong::bong::bong::bong: I been trying to melt all the ice in the fridge but it keeps making more as fast as aI can melt it..


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

*Ozzy* just trying to get my veggies planted before the rain

Having problems keeping the rows straight:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

A straight row never planted one in my life. Might be able to if I ever try doinmg it straight but don't hold your breath waiting for that day


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

I just figure that when I harvest I will be :stoned: too so they will appear to be straight again:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2012)

its raining here now ...time to :bong: and wait for rain to stop

I never plant straight either


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

Bright and sunny here. Cooling down before I head out again

I'll :bong: with ya but I do need to get out there some more:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

It's a old wise tale but it does seem to work. 

Plant your seeds with your eating hand and you'll get a better veggie crop. I have compared it buy planting two rows of corn and the one that I planted with my left hand (the hand I eat with the most) did grow bigger fuller ears of corn. So now I always plant with it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2012)

what if I eat with both Hands?



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

He's eating with the left the right is just to make sure it don't get away


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

> what if I eat with both Hands?





> He's eating with the left the right is just to make sure it don't get away



To funny :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:





and 







a







:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2012)

Good morning ducky, everyone.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Morning SmokinMom:ciao:

School must not be out, for you yet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

:ciao: Welcome back MP 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2012)

School ends next week.  Joy!  It's funny, a friend of mine is a teacher and she knows how I feel about summer and teases me.  I get her back in the fall. 

Biu it's triple Tuesday!


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2012)

Where were you guys yesterday?

BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

Lost online without MP


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, what was that? Maintenance? I couldnt get to MP all day


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2012)

i panic a little when that happens. Love you guys, and this site.


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

:yeahthat: :heart:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

I go into the DT if I can gett my MP fix every 3 hrs or so. It's like I'm rolling a joint so check out MP while it dries.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2012)

Worked perfectly for me. 

Ok I lied, it was worth a shot.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

I think Hick went on vacation for a day and turned it off

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think Hick went on vacation for a day and turned it off
> 
> :bong:


 

thats what I was thinking.....last time we had a time out I think was because *Hick* unpluged us....

All jokes aside...I know for fact when *Hick* works on the site...I need to check my Grow logs..:rofl:...its like a kid that cant win the video game...he just simply unplugs it

just glad yall still here

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

What a fabulous day we had here Sunny and in the mid 70's.

Gonna grab my :bong1: and watch the sunset

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

Had rain early but it became a great day.

It's a BIU til your eyes cross evening so yall grab'em and join in:bong::bong::bong1::bong1::bong1::tokie::joint:  :joint:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2012)

I am partaking in a little train wreck this evening. Hope my dinner doesn't turn out that way.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

4u said:
			
		

> I know for fact when Hick works on the site...I need to check my Grow logs..



Better check:laugh: The place was shut down again this morning

BIU Bongers :bong:

Another nice day here and a bit busy, but had to take a BIU break :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2012)

:ciao: *duck*

we in the rains again here ...need to transplant a few more Purple frostings today..Harvested another pink lemoaid last night...also have 4 Purplebud ready for solo cups

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

Hey *4u* :ciao:

Been reading a book about greenhouses and in it was a greenhouse in your area(PNW). They were discussing the weather there and jeepers I did not realize that it was like that there. Sure must be hard to complete an outdoor grow there with that type of weather. Here we are just the opposite, only thing we get to cause real concern is morning fog.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think Hick went on vacation for a day and turned it off
> 
> :bong:



The word around the ...executive water cooler.... is that there was a fire (somebody smokin' prolly)  that took out the electricity to the servers.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

Leave it to those darn smokers to screw everything up.:laugh:  Thanks for the info Hick. Now take this:tokie:and :joint4:  and :48:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> The word around the ...executive water cooler.... is that there was a fire (somebody smokin' prolly)  that took out the electricity to the servers.


 


:rofl:   Smoking in the boyz room:lama:...I thaught maybe ya was in my thread and soilled you coffee on keyboard 


*Duck*....you looking to get a green house?  as for finishing plants outback  is tough but I do harvest more than Half...biggest issue is the Rains and High humidity...The pink lemonaid finishes around 7 weeks...last summer we Harvest the garbage can mid Sept...theres ni way to get a Sativa to finish with a good greenhouse....Im hopeing the Gooey does well too...have a great day my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2012)

:ciao:   *Rosebud*


Kandi   says...Have a Great DAy


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2012)

> Duck....you looking to get a green house?



Been doing research on solar greenhouses. Where the main glazing is the South roof and wall and the North wall is opaque. And you use stored water for heat control.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 25, 2012)

Morning Duck :ciao: 

BIU! :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2012)

Water to control heat sounds like duck wants a indoor pool


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Water to control heat sounds like duck wants a indoor pool



Funny you should say that Ozzy:laugh:

Was thinking of using a top and bottom from a sand filter used in sewer systems. Build my greenhouse above it, the top portion has grates to walk on and fill this with water. This pool of water would get direct sun radiation during the day to warm the water and at night release this heat to keep the greenhouse warm.

I wonder how many ducks it takes to increase the co2 concentration in the greenhouse? Plus a good source of duck droppings.:rofl:


Morning *Drifting* :ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2012)

Good Morning bongers..its friday and a 3 day weekend ahead:yay:..just stopped in for :bong:  and then out to work..going to be nice here this weekend


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2012)

Hi all you Bongers!

I love Kandy, she smiles for the camera *4U*

Have great long weekends everyone and enjoy the sunshine and the cannabis.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud, 4u, and fellow bongers*---enjoy the long weekend and when in doubt----take another bong rip and think about it a bit longer---peace :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2012)

HI *Orange*, I hope you have a great stress free weekend. BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 25, 2012)

It's a Party hard weekend remember Mondays are for recovering


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2012)

> .I thaught maybe ya was in my thread and soilled you coffee on keyboard .I thaught maybe ya was in my thread and soilled you coffee on keyboard



then I should prolly take a look???


----------



## drfting07 (May 25, 2012)

:ciao: ozzy

BIU guys! :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> then I should prolly take a look???



they're looking great!!


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2012)

BIU BHC :bong::ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

:ciao: BHC BIU all weekend and stay cool


----------



## drfting07 (May 26, 2012)

Its gonna be a hot one this next couple days, huh ozzy...88-90 :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

Their saying 90 to 95 here today.:shocked: those are July and Aug temps.


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2012)

Temps:
Yesterday: 75.8 @1:30am, 73.5 @5:40am, [email protected], [email protected] 5:30pm

today: [email protected]:30, [email protected]:00 [email protected]:25

Little cooler here, keeps looking like it wants to rain.

Inside my tent 84


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

We're already at 80 glad I hauled water on the hill yesterday. Damn its to early to be carrying water


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2012)

I hear ya Ozzy, no hills but we are 2" below ave.
Last year wettest Spring ever, now this Spring pretty dry...so far:confused2: I have hauled water 3 times already.


biu :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

We have had wind for over a week and I am getting sick of it.

Ozzy, it is too early to be hauling water. You too Mr Duck. What ya gonna do, the girls need a drink.


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2012)

*Rose*:ciao: I am just glad I am a flatlander. Not sure I could make it up them hills of Ozzy'z with any water left in the bucket. I just keep thing of Jack and Jill


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

Hi Duck!
I am thinking those hills are well... pretty hilly. Wasn"t that brilliant?
 I bet they keep you strong by doing that though.

 Do you guys have snakes? A friend of mine has a farm and her kids killed 12 rattlers. Yuck. That would keep me off the hills.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Rose*:ciao: I am just glad I am a flatlander. Not sure I could make it up them hills of Ozzy'z with any water left in the bucket. I just keep thing of Jack and Jill


 
:rant:Wish I had it as good as jack and jill they went up empty bucket. I'm starting off with 3 gal in the bucket and hoping I dont have to do it enough to get up to tthe 6 gal buckets. I'm getting to old for that.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

Those are heavy buckets Ozzy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

Good thing I'm, part plow mule


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

*Rose* I have more snakes here then you can shake a stick at, but most are non-poisonous. Just need to watch when you are out in the yard doing cleanup.

*Ozzy* Wish I could say I feel your pain, but it is flat here with a good size creek about 30 yards away. Not to much problems watering.


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:

prepping for Indy
seeing how fast I can bring an empty :bong1: in and get it re-packed and be hitting it again

:bong::bong:

B

I

U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2012)

:ciao:   Happy Saturday Everyone


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Yep looks like 4u gained a day.

Must be some party at 4u's


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2012)

*4u*, I dreamed about you last night. Your mom was a famous singer and you posted her video here. .....must have been the medicine woman.

Whatever day this is we need to BIU!


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

:bong:



:ciao:




:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2012)

Good morning and Happy Memorial Day:ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2012)

is it Monday????


:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2012)

Alllllllll day.* 4u*

Here you may need this :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2012)

:bong:

thanks *duck*...

:bong:  and pass :bong1:  to next member


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

Wow It is raining maybe my sweet corn will grow now

Doing :bong1: like it is my job


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

Mmmm sweet corn...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

Back to the Grind.....the weed grinder

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

Grind, grind, grind :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

Somebody's got to do it.

Grind and bong!  Does that sound off color? lol


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## the chef (May 30, 2012)

Het all! Been awhile! Dealing with some surgies but came through with good graces! Hope everyones doing well! I'll try to check in more often! BIU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Hope everything is ok and glad to see ya back at the BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

Good morning zzzzz


----------



## the chef (May 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hope everything is ok and glad to see ya back at the BHC


 
Thnx Duck! I'll be on more often! Missed ya all! Hey Rosie, Smooooke p-dude, Smom, Hick-up, Cashman and the wifey, and all that i missed!


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2012)

CHEF!!!!!! so good to see you. Welcome back. You were missed.

BIU Peeps!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

:ciao:*  the chef
*
good to see ya around the clubhouse again..happy the surgeries went well...and that we will see ya more often...

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

:bongin: Like it is my job

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> Het all! Been awhile! Dealing with some surgies but came through with good graces! Hope everyones doing well! I'll try to check in more often! BIU!!!!


 
:ciao: Glad to see you back with us living Stoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning zzzzz


 
Yep Schools out SM posting before noon


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Yep Schools out SM posting before noon





:rofl:






:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

It's time for a Hump Day BIU session

:bong1::bong2::bongin::bong::ccc::joint:

We :fly::stoned:now


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

1...2....3 :bong1:


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

4...5...6 :bong1::bong1:


:joint:


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Double uP :bong::bong::bong::bong: and one for the door :bong:


Dang I am not going to get anything done today


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

Me neither but then I was done for the day when I got out of bed


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

I got done with the important stuff by 8:45

Now it is just piddling around and BIU'ing. Great Day for it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

To Hot to fish
I don't play golf
So I'll just BIU


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Heat wave passed by here *Ozzy* it a cool 69.7 with no wind

May roll one and walk the back 40

Give the dogs something to do


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

Just 81 here but anything about 75 is too hot to me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

56 here and possable rain...My Light fixture will be tested but maybe not today...Im clearing my cosco carport to set up the test..Yall have me freaked:rofl:  figure I would BIU for a bit
:bong:....:bong:.....:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2012)

87 degrees in the shade in the city of lost angels


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

Rain again!  It's glorious!

Well, as long as I don't find an 8yr old in my bed.  

Is it true you shouldn't be in a tub during a thunderstorm?  I'd hate to think I was putting my family at risk..

Toke it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

As long as the insurance policy covers "act of God" Go fo It


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2012)

Hey oz rosie n smoke! Yeep i'm back! Hpe everyone's have a good biu session this morn!


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

A real nice morning here 56

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

Well I ended up with an 8 yr old in my bed again.  This time he was burning up with fever.  Kid has to miss his last day of school.  Never missed any in his 3 yr career.  does this count???  He got a perfect attendance award yesterday... Lmao.

After some ibuprofen during the wee hours, he's about back to his usual self, of course.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2012)

:ciao:  52 here and rain...but much needed..kinda like this :bong:

have a Nice Day everyone


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

:ciao:4u 

:ciao: Duck

:ciao: BHCers


----------



## drfting07 (May 31, 2012)

:ciao:Ozzy, Beautiful weather we are having after some much needed rain, aye?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

Not too bad just hopw we see rain once a week til Oct than I'll be walking in high mj plants


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2012)

Cool rainy and breezy in my part of the NW. Big day at our house. Mr rb finds out if he can retire.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

79 and the sunlight is shining thru my smokestack haze

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

the only thing shining here is my lighter flame next to the bowl.....

Oh wait ....I walked out of my cave and do see that is is sunny here too


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

Been setting BIU(napping) on the deck.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

To windy here to BIU outside

May have to roll one for later.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

Time to BIU:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

:rant: just when I rolled 2 up some one comes in to BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

School's out for summer...  Fun...


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rant: just when I rolled 2 up some one comes in to BIU



We can smoke them too, along with the biu


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

Oh OH I know ..........Alice Cooper


What did I win?



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Oh OH I know ..........Alice Cooper
> 
> 
> What did I win?
> ...


 
:holysheep: SmokinMom as a house guest for the summer


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :holysheep: SmokinMom as a house guest for the summer



:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Got my room ready?  

:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

Sure is  Just don't forget your boots


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2012)

boots?


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

Well Rose she needs something to wear while she is working:laugh:
You don't think she is just going to sit here and flip channels on the TV all day do ya?:rofl:

I already have a list for her


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

Oh ****, you're puttin me to ......(that w word?)  ???

I may need to rethink this... :giggle: 

How about I keep the bong dusted off.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh ****, you're puttin me to ......(that w word?)  ???
> 
> I may need to rethink this... :giggle:
> 
> How about I keep the bong dusted off.



OK


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

Bet she falls asleep on the job


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## drfting07 (May 31, 2012)

:ciao: Guys!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi drift  

And ozz, I might surprise you..  Lmfao.

Good evening all.  Summer madness has already started.  How about you?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 1, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thnx Duck! I'll be on more often! Missed ya all! Hey Rosie, Smooooke p-dude, Smom, Hick-up, Cashman and the wifey, and all that i missed!



So what's cookin?  Thanks for saying hi....I appreciate it....hope you are in good health....I am learning to walk for the second time in my life....really don't know how long it will take to be normal

The wifey got a convection oven with steam injection and has been baking different kinds of bread

Anyways, thanks again Chef


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:



> Summer madness has already started. How about you?



It has here too, 3 dead in 2 head on car accidents, in 2 days, tourist season has started.

Raining here today

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## the chef (Jun 1, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> So what's cookin?  Thanks for saying hi....I appreciate it....hope you are in good health....I am learning to walk for the second time in my life....really don't know how long it will take to be normal
> 
> The wifey got a convection oven with steam injection and has been baking different kinds of bread
> 
> Anyways, thanks again Chef


Been there p-dude! Aster mt last back surgery took me 4 months to learn to walk again! Take ur time and it will come brother! Niiice on the oven wait till turkey day....she's gonna trip! Guess smoke doesn't say hello no mo:hitchair: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2012)

> Guess smoke doesn't say hello no mo







Have a Great Day Bong buddies

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2012)

:yay: it's raining again my back loves it too:woohoo:


:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2012)

:ciao:  *ozzy*

we have some much needed rain here as well...good day to stay in and BIU

:bong: and pass:bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice slow soak in the ground rain too

:hubba: think I'll soak my head in smoke all day


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2012)

We are getting the same here neighbors:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2012)

It's raining men,  halliluya it's raining men, amen!!!

Warm sunshine and blue skies.  Send rain!!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, we want rain here as well.  At least the (few) people round here with brains in their skulls do.  I hate mendacious, early morning grey skies with cold wet air, which mutate to hellish haze-strangled brown afternoons with opaque humid air that is usually 4000 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

its Saturday...I think and rain and 64 today

Enjoy your Bongs 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2012)

High 4u:ciao:

I am enjoying my :bong1:

cold here


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 2, 2012)

:ciao: Bongers

Turning out to be a beautiful day here today! 77 and sunny, no humidity. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

Good morning 4u, duck, oz, rose, chef, YYZ, pdude, everyone I might have missed.

Day 2 of my headache.  I wonder if it has anything to do with the kids getting out of school for the summer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

Drifting!  Can't believe I forgot you.. Good morning to you, too.  

My heads not working.  C'mon ozz, whatcha gonna say..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow  sun is comeing out...woke this morning to 93% Humidity *drft*...need to work on my garden bed in front...but first need get Head right

:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 2, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, we want rain here as well.  At least the (few) people round here with brains in their skulls do.  I hate mendacious, early morning grey skies with cold wet air, which mutate to hellish haze-strangled brown afternoons with opaque humid air that is usually 4000 degrees Fahrenheit.



What does the YYZ stand for?

Seems like we always get rain in Coastal OREGON.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 2, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> Been there p-dude! Aster mt last back surgery took me 4 months to learn to walk again! Take ur time and it will come brother! Niiice on the oven wait till turkey day....she's gonna trip! Guess smoke doesn't say hello no mo:hitchair: :hubba:



So how is your back doing after surgery?  I hope you do not have any complaints and have recovered fully.  

GOOGLE this CIDP and you will get an idea of this rare disease that I have.  My VA Neuro Muscular young woman docto has me on steroids since last Decemer.  My face is suffering from a condition called MOON FACE and a big GUT that is part of a steroid weight gain of 30 lbs.

I might take as long as two years to fully recover.  I will be in my 70's by then.  Isn't that a hoot?  Nice chatting once again CHEF.....Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2012)

Im in :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm:huh: alive I think :bong::stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Another great day here. Sunny and 75 here today


BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2012)

Ditto on the forcast Duck. These the temps I can live with

It's Bong hits before brunch so bubble up to you favorite tune


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2012)

48 right now but supose to get to 65...Have great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2012)

12:45 pm, guess I better get outta bed.  :-0


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning ducky


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

:shocked: It's up before noon The world as we know it is ending


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao! Who knows how much trouble she could cause with an extra 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

for her it's not extra til 2 days later


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

:bongin: :bong1::bong2::bong::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC..

Another Monday :bong:

a bit rainy here right now but should clear soon..did lots work in the yard and Plants are looking nice...should start cloning next week

Have a great Day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

Dang that reminds me I got a bunch of clones to put out yet.

Nice day to do it to: 68deg and Partly sunny.

But first a :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Bong Hogs, how's it going???

It is raining here, not men SM, just rain. 

Here is a lily for the BHC.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

Aewsome *RoseBud*...I have a few pics 4u I need to upload...enjoy the rain

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2012)

Please make sure Kandy is in them!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Please make sure Kandy is in them!


 

Oh I wish I had some of her...she just got her summer cutt and looks like a little bear..I thaught you would like this one...This is my next door nieghbor dog..her name is "Rosey"..her and KAndi allways at it at the fence...and if she(Rosey) ever got over here:doh:...I sit in my lazyboy chair smokeing me bong and Rosey sits at fence stareing and wining at me..I sneak her a few treats from time to time as I think she watches over my house when Im gone....The owner is an old lady in wheelchair..my kids take Rosey for walks..her yard just isnt big enough...when we up and BBQ..she is right there at fence waiting for what I burn:giggle:..and ignores her owner when called..lol..anywho...meet Rosey


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, Rose is cute and has a nice name!  Sweet face.  Nice pic's with the rhody.

Thanks 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl:   rhody

only thing is thats all the same..they have like 6 rhody and all same color:doh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2012)

That is just not right 4U!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

A bit overcast and windy today. May rain.

Good day to BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 5, 2012)

2 fir

:bong::bong:

rain now ..but supose to clear so i can get to gardening


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2012)

*4u* :woohoo: Congrats on winning BOTM:yay: 

Here is a :bong1: to smoke the botm

:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 5, 2012)

My older sister and younger brother were flying from Chicago to San Francisco non-stop and then catching a puddle jumper to North Bend, Oregon which is 30 miles away and we were going to pick them up around 7:45 PM.

But everything got screwed up in O'Hara and they finally left 2 hours and 11 minutes late and will miss the flight to North Bend.

They don't know if they have a flight in the morning that has any seats.

My brother-in-law is upset but is helpless and he is in Wisconsin and he is 75.

I haven't these guys for about twenty years.  BUMMER


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember back in the day when flying was fun. Now it is torture. I hope they arrive safe and sound Pdude.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

Always remember to fart when It's your turn at the TSa screener


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

I miss honey-roasted peanuts...and the wings they'd give me when I was a kid.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having  a wonderful morning here

Sunshine, no wind, and warm :woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

thanks *Duck*..its my first  :yay:

*P-Dude*...Hope they arrive safe as well bro..

gonna be nice here today and will do some yard work and :bong:....

take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 6, 2012)

:ciao: BHC---what's happenin'

80 something here today---clear skies

went from 56% RH to 37% Rh yesterday---kinda flash dry and crisped my hanging pink mamma---re-hydrating it now---bit of a bummer---she sure looks pretty though---help yourself to a bubble hash :bong: with a couple pinches of keif  

good day to all


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

Congratulations *4U*!!!!!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 



It is 48 degrees here.. BURR

You know what to do. BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

*IT's



B

I

U

time*

:bong:
:bong:
:bong:
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:



:bong::ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:
:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

BIU

I'm almost off to the mechanics to see how much it's gonna cost to fix my car.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another great day here. Whatever happened to our Spring? Not getting much rain here so far.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Congratulations *4U*!!!!!
> 
> :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> ...


 

thanks *Rose*...Not sure when it will get up there 

48 here too

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2012)

Duck Spring is the nonexistant season anymore for our neck of the woods

Congrat 4u well deserved


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

Last year at this time, wettest Spring ever recorded, this year no rain. 
My sweet corn is not doing very good


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeepers just heard on the news that is has been the warmest Spring ever

Good time to BIU

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

wow...we had1.39 inches rain in last 6 hrs...Send me the boat

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

here you go 4u---a couple little arm band floaties---


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of rain here too.  Much needed for sure.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

hot dry california sunshine here


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

nothing here but sun and more sun. every time they say rain it goes around me.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 8, 2012)

Rosebud and Ozzman and 4u2 and Smokinmom.....the family is here.  thanks for caring.

They stayed overnight in San Francisco in a nice hotel and they got $20 for supper.  Did tour of the city during the day because they ended up on standby for the evening flight which was supposed to leave at 5:30 PM.  

At 5:30 PM there was not a plane to board because it was somewhere else in California and showed up about an hour late.  Eventually they boarded THIS PLANE but EVENTUALLY DISCOVERED that it was not going to North Bend but somewhere south in California.

So they had to de-board and re-board another plane only to find out that they had to change pilot and co-pilot before they could take off.

Then they find out that the flight attendant decided to leave because her boy friend was the pilot.

When the new flight attendant came on board she told everybody to de-board for a SAFETY CHECK.......and they had all ready been SAFETY CHECKED so we could blame nine eleven for this stupid repetition of work and not to mention the inconvenience.  They de-boarded and re-boarded and hated the new, snotty flight attendant.  My sister hates United.

There were four empty seats on the flight because the golfer's golf bags used up the weight limit for take off.  Bandon is famous for the Pacific Dunes and four other courses there.  Michael Jordan and John Elway have played here.

Wifey guessed the plane would arrive at 8:45 PM....try 9:30..... and they were tired and we were ready to PARTY.  We stayed up till 3:00 AM.

And it's scary driving in the dark with wifey wearing her tri-focals and bending over the steering wheel to see where she is on the road.

Oh Rosebud, some flowers for ya.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Harvest is about to begin

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2012)

Trim..trim...trim....Im about two weeks away *duck*..:clap:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Good morning everyone.  Biu it's Friday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2012)

:ciao:  *P-dude
*
glad company arrived safe...somewhat

Foxglove are blooming here as well

say hello to wifey please:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is my flowers for today


BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

WHOA! PC, Bravo! Is there anything you do to achieve this purple? Or is it just how they finish in your mix?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2012)

Duck that is amazing. 

Pdude, love the fox gloves and the calla lilies. Very  beautiful. Thank you.

I seem to be stoned this morning. Hm...what to do now? Maybe I should smoke some and think about it.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

:ciao: Rosebud. Got any purty ladies to show yourself? Im loving the view here in the BHC.

:bong: BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

*d-7* That is the way they came out. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful pics, everybody

Anyone wanna split this cheap, froz pizza with me or would u rather have some jack n the box tacos?


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

Im starved SmokinMom!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Rosebud. Got any purty ladies to show yourself? Im loving the view here in the BHC.
> 
> :bong: BIU :bong:



Thanks for asking drfting, but my girls are finishing up this weekend and they look terrible to me. I have nothing fitting for the BHC, that is for sure. You guys are putting me to shame. I have some pretty flowers though.ha

SM, whats up with those tacos. I had a couple and first thought  they were great then I was pretty sure they were gross. Are they deep fried?

I say it is the weekend. Lets get it started!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, they are deep fried..mmmm.

I went with 1/2 the totinos pizza and 1 corn dog.   Good n healthy tonight, lmfao.

Munchies gone tho.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

grilling out tonight.

beef tenderloin wrapped in bacon
sea scallops wrapped in bacon
mushrooms 
twice backed potatoes

Never had deep fried tacos:confused2:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2012)

:confused2: Why not alw the wall Duck? the muchrooms baconed wrapped and bacon in the tbp would have been fix for a king. Having deer tenderloin, fried taters and apples and cat head biscuits.

How old do you have be be to stop answering the phone, when you know it's someone wanting you to do something? And you can't say no to them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong:

Burger King dinner here


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

Good morning.  I'm going back to bed now.  Zzzz.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 9, 2012)

WHOA! Smokinmom! :stoned: Sleep walking again?

BONG IT UP BHC! :bong:your late!:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2012)

Its Saturday:yay: 

Sun is Shineing:clap:

And me bong is full

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 9, 2012)

:ciao: 4u, Pretty BPOTM


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 9, 2012)

:yay: *4u*

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2012)

Thaks guys..its my first...and hope not last:spit:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2012)

It won't be your last* 4U*

Vaping some Cindy....


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2012)

bonging some Purple Peach :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2012)

Vaping some medicine woman.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2012)

Good evening everybody.  It's Saturday night!

What was your 1st car?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

68 cuda with 426 hemi had more horseawer than a kid should ever be let loose with


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 10, 2012)

1991 nissan 240sx. 

:ciao: Morning neighbor!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 68 cuda with 426 hemi had more horseawer than a kid should ever be let loose with



What color ozzy? You could burn up some mountain roads in that one.

65 volkswagen sedan, parents car. My first car was a chevy nova, ORANGE and white..woohoo.

PS, love your new look Orangesunshine!

Good morning Bongers.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2012)

66 Buick Special

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

It was black Rose I still miss that old car.

Duck you have the wildcat motor?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure* Ozzy*.

I thought it was a 350, ran like a raped ape.

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good evening everybody.  It's Saturday night!
> 
> What was your 1st car?


 

1972 ford pinto..50 bux  and any screwdriver would do


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like we are going to get some much needed rain today.


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds good *duck*..we finnally get some much needed sun..

:ciao:  72f and Blue skies

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep *4u* it has not rained here in awhile and right now we are getting a nice soaking rain before the thunderstorms hit.

Good day to jar some Pink Mama

BIU:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sunny and HOT here. :holysheep: It's been in the 90's and sunny for three days, no rain for about a week, and its a humid 90! Plants are loving it tho. Rain showers come tomorrow and the next couple days. 

All the grass is cut, the house is clean, dishes are done and NO WORK! :woohoo:  Time for some :bong: 

BHC BIU! :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

Rain trying to get here. I'm hoping for it. dont want to be carrying water this week


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2012)

All I know is it's hot and sunny here.  

Morning folks.  

Rose, have you read 50 Shades Of Grey?  I can't put my book down, lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

Reading a book aint that like cheating on your IPhone


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 11, 2012)

Smokin Mom, my girlfriend has all 3 and just finished 50 Shades Darker. When she finishes them ill probably pick them up too. I still havent read the girl with the dragon tattoo series, or the hunger games.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

enjoy the keif on your  :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> All I know is it's hot and sunny here.
> 
> Morning folks.
> 
> Rose, have you read 50 Shades Of Grey?  I can't put my book down, lol.



Good morning bongers!

No I haven't read that but it sounds like I should. I will check it out, thanks SM.

It is overcast and a little gloomy here, I have a disgusting flower room that needs to be torn apart and cleaned. 

I better BIU! Who will join me?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm half a :joint: ahead of you Rose but I never turn down smoking :bong::bong:with a lady


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome, lets do get stoned Ozzy~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

:confused2: get :stoned: that's my normal state of mind


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

Been:bongin: since 6:40am


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2012)

I was late!!! I got caught up with you guys...much better. Thanks.

 Now I need to go in that grow room and I am afraid I will not get out. send for help if i am not back in two hours.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

pfffft... We did not get enough rain to do anything. Sure wouldn't mind a bit more.

Rose you make it back yet? Or do we need to send in a search team?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2012)

I am alive and fairly well thanks Duck, and the room is really clean. I was going to take a before and after but was too embarrassed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

glad you made it out *Rosebud*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey folks its been a while   I still haven't been able to fire it back up since the move. Hopefully this fall as my jars are starting to run thin....  I had a great weekend at bonnaroo down in tn this weekend anyone else make it down by chance.  Good to talk to all my old buddies again and I will be back


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning Bong hogs!

Good to see you LJ, bout time you showed up.

Good morning Orange, i see you down there!

You know what to do!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2012)

:bong: :bong: morning


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good monring rose, orange! Great day to be a grower! BUI :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Good monring rose, orange! Great day to be a grower! BUI :bong:


 

And even better....to be a smoker:bong:

A bit overcast and have some work outside....Built a new flower box in front and Laura baught to flowers looks nice...yall keep them bubbles poppin

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2012)

I love new flower boxes! yay summer.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Cooler temps with sunshine

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

Good morning Duck and all the rest of you bongers.

It is a beautiful day here, lousy day for a mammogram or should I say slamogram.  Best get medicated before that fun begins.

BIU peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

is a Mamagram  where they play with you boobies?...sure hope the fella hands are warm:giggle:....Hope all goes well

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

That is the one...it is just routine, i am sure i am fine, thanks *4U*


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

morning :bong: :bong: ---always wanted to be a mamogrist :hubba: ----careful if he starts asking questions like is this your first time here, what's your sign, hobbies and interests--- ---have fun RB


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

If he asked me what my sign is, i am leaving. lol, that is funny.  Hate to tell you but all the mammographers  are women.  oh dear, what if she asks me my sign....ewwww not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love new flower boxes! yay summer.


 

Heres what I made...I still need to paint the Box...in another month or so..it will be filled with flowers...I love roses  but I just cant grow those:cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay friends..today is My oldest Daughters Last Day of High School:yay:..Im so proud and want to share her with you...They boarded a cruise last saturday for Prom..She had a Ball and all was safe..She got lots of compliments on her dress...and she as ya can see is proud of her design:hubba: ...her Boyfriend is a bit strange anywho..I got her a Tablet..She loves reading and this will also help her in collage 

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

nice work *4u*---funny how photogenic your dog is---what a ham---:rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

congrats again on the graduation *4y*---being the limo driver was brilliant as well---your daughter looks beautiful and stands proud---you are a very lucky man---good things happen to good people---


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

She is lovely, pretty hair, lovely dress, nice dad....Wonderful. The  picture of the city is so wonderful, where were you west seattle? Congrats to you both.

It isn't your fault you can't grow roses over there, it is the weather, I can't grow an azalea or rhody here.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2012)

:confused2: :confused2: 

Hey *4u*

How did that happen? You have such a lovely looking daughter, then you look at your pic and you are sorta homely, with no hair and all.:giggle:

:confused2::confused2:






:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

*Duck*.......She gets it from her Mom:roleeyes:

*Rose*...thats from pier56 in Seattle..She got some postcard like shots..if ya get a chance ride the ferris wheel...yu can dam neer see Portland


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Weather wise gonna be another wonderful day Mid 70's and sunny

My dogs chewed my friends prescription glasses up last night. They snag them off the coffee table and destroyed them Bad thing is they were $600, good thing is maybe they will find their own place sooner. 

Either way it is still a good day to

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

My dog did that too but the eye place replaced them one time for free. I hope that happens in your case Duck.  I hate when that happens.

BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

:ciao: BHC It's a Get Stoned  In Morning and Nap in the afternoon type day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

:bong:

*duck*...maybe Homeowners insurance will help as well???....with the glasses ...not the friends stay:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

:huh::confused2: Duck sounds like the dogs are saying "It's time for your friend to go !!" their cutting into the Dogs time.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks *Rose *and *4u*, I will have to check into that. :aok:

*Ozzy*, I hear ya. Unfortunately I can hear them too and hear them and hear them. My ears would fall off, if a duck had ears:rofl:   I am starting to see why they got divorced.


But I am just gonna BIU and not stress about it 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 14, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC It's a Get Stoned  In Morning and Nap in the afternoon type day


:ciao: bhc 

pretty close to afternoon for me---been up working since 4am---:icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

She's beautiful 4u.  Did she design her dress?  The pics are really good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh no duck!  That sucks about the glasses.  How mad is your friend?

Check out zenni.com maybe.  They're a great company.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

Morning duck, happy Friday everyone.  Hope all of you have a nice relaxing weekend.  

I was woken up by thunder storms.  It sounds divine.  It'll be great if the hail stays away.  

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey SmokinMom:ciao:

No rain here, just another wonderful day. Low 80's with low humidity and plenty of sunshine.

Great way to start the weekend along with a few :bong1:

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2012)

:ciao:  *Smokemom*....

Yes that is her dress..she designed in school and had local shop sew it up...lots and lots of Tassles...thanks for the kind words

*Duck*...have ya had the talk on how long the stay would be?....if not maybe ya should..

*Orange*...what gets ya up so Dam early?
should be 70f today..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

> have ya had the talk on how long the stay would be?....if not maybe ya should..



*4u* You sure got that right


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

So for the past 24 hours ive been very sick. Was running a fever yesterday. Decided to take it easy and rest, but when i did fall asleep i woke to a night terror and nearly trashed the house, and myself. I was hallucinating due to my fever, didnt know what was going on even tho i was in my own house. I broke a pool stick, broke my screened door and jumped thru a section of screen out on the screened porch.  Luckily i didnt decide to go thru a glass window. I was completely out of it. 

Today im feeling better, hope to be back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2012)

HOLY BLANK DRIFT....What the heck happened...how high a fever. I hope your better and wonder what you had/have. I hope you have gone to the doctor by now. That is not normal high fever behavior.. Scary for you. Get better.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks rose, Im thinking now it was a 24 hour bug. I went to bed night before last feeling very achy and woke up in the middle of the night with a fever. Im prone to night terrors when i run a fever, its happened before. I had another night terror last night, but before i could freak out my girlfriend woke up and calmed me down before i could hurt myself again. Its hard to explain, its like a massive panic attack, and at the same time i hallucinate some. Its not fun at all. Glad i didnt do any serious damage. Im a little bruised and sore but im fine.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

time to BIU and take a nap.  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeepers d-7 hope ya get back on the right track. :aok:


1.2..3...BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2012)

D-7 thats just scary there hope you get back to your abnormal normal soon


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> time to BIU and take a nap.  :bong:





:yeahthat: just what the doctor ordered


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> D-7 thats just scary there hope you get back to your abnormal normal soon



LOL

I am glad you are feeling better. I hope it is a long time before that happens again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

WOW drifting.  Scary ****!  Glad you're on the mend.

4u, is she going to be a fashion designer??  The dress really rocked.  If I had the body, I'd buy it.  

Duck, I missed something.  Have you had an extended houseguest?

Ozz is it you that I owe a coke to?  

Hi rose, orange- hows the new bong working?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2012)

hello *SM*---BIU baby---needs cleaning already---gettin broken in properly---super :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2012)

You are stoned Orange? Super stoned? Good job.

SM did you love your naughty book? I hear about it all the time but have not read it yet.

Duck is your company STILL there? I wish I liked having company.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

Hit 'er for me OS.  I gotta wait til night time when the kids go to bed.  Counting down the minutes..!!

Rose, yes I'm enjoying it.  The book is quite kinky but intriguing all the same.  The dynamics of the couple is what's addicting to me.  A lil naughty isn't too shabby either.     I will say one thing, the author is great at painting the picture of the story, but the writing skills won't win any literary classic awards, ha ha.  But yes, I do love the book, and have #2 and 3 awaiting me.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

SM, my girlfriend is finished with the last book, fifty shades freed. Its helped in the bed room to say the least!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying it, lol.  

Have you started the book yet, drift?

I'd love a book from Christans point of view.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

I havent read them yet. Im thinking i should. Only part ive read was the contract in the first book.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I am having a great day so far today

 happy-happy-joy-joy

Mother is finally going home from the hospital :woohoo:
She is not strong enough to take her dog back yet, but the dog will be going back home soon.

Now if only I can get my house guest motivated to find a place to live.


BIU and BIU some more.:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

Its saturday and that meens Daughters Graduation party...and we also HAve another Hempfest Gathering tonight...

*Duck*..so glad to hear Moms going home....maybe that will motivate ya House geust..enjoy your day my friend

*Smokemom*.....yes that is her dress design...She took a coarse on it but is not what she got her schollerships for..(chemist engineer)(sp)...a few other girls had they dresses as well...but they had the traditional prom gown...ya know big and poofy?....anywho...She goes off to Collage in Aug...which meens I get a Free room...woot woot...Now what ya think I could do in there

okay..TMT..BIU

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> She goes off to Collage in Aug...which meens I get a Free room...woot woot...Now what ya think I could do in there
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We received some well needed rain this morning, still could use more.

All in all looks like it is going to be a real nice day here

A nice day to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Smokeing BHC

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2012)

:woohoo: we're getting rain:yay:

It's a BIU day so yall get busy


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad you don't have to haul water today Ozzy.

My satori is getting ready, and so am I. Bong it up peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2012)

Me too Rose the more rain we get the better my ladies and my back love it.


I rainy Monday sounds like a BIU all day session in the making


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao:  *duck*
they say tomarrows first day of summer ....cool day today...but  they say in the 70s tomarrow...


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao: 4U! 
:ciao: Duck! 

high of 90 today, and its crazy humid already. I hate our summers, but i love that its GROWING SEASON! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day, gotta go to work now :bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 19, 2012)

I with you D7 our spring and summer are all confused. They sa 92 for a high today and IM that's to hot even for a desert


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2012)

And i am in the desert and it is 57 or something ridiculous. Oh well it will be 110 in no time and I will complain about that too.

BIU peeps, it is the only thing to do!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

> BIU peeps, it is the only thing to do!




And that is what I am doing 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2012)

I shall join you Duck!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao:  count me in
:bong:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jun 19, 2012)

Afternoon y'all...BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi you Mrs ro$e$,  Haven't seen you in ever, how are you guys doing?  I hope well, nice to see you.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 20, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOD morning BHC

BIU, YOUR LATE! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2012)

:bong::ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

first day of summer:yay:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2012)

Summer off to a Hot start here 95 is to be the high. Think I'll roll of few up and head to the swimming hole


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

HIGH EVERYONE  Happy Tokes!

Its spose to get like  98 today. Think I might be jumping into the pool later !


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeepers had a electrical problem at the nest

Not sure how long the girls went without light 2 days maybe?

Got the electric problem fixed, before most the heat arrived this morning, but now I have to deal with some stretch.

Oh well I got-r-done and now time to sit in a/c and BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry about the elec prob duck , Hope all still goes well!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 20, 2012)

happy 1st day of summer---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

glad ya gotr fixed *duck*..Ill join ya
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah first day of OSHA training today

Then I get to take an entering confined spaces class lol


Ah BIU peeps It is going to be a long one today for me! Hotter than a dog outside already

Have a good day Everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2012)

:ciao: bubba...have a nice day...You work for a safety commity?...

gonna be knocking on 80f today..plants will enjoy that

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Morning Bongers!

Summer is here, gonna be in the 90's. BIU, with ice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*...enjoy the nice weather..was searching and found this...thaught of you:heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow 4U, that is beautiful. I used to look like that a hundred years ago. I love it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2012)

> I used to look like that



:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2012)

A hundred years ago.  That is really pretty, should I make it my avatar?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 21, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: bubba...have a nice day...You work for a safety commity?...
> 
> :bong:



You could say that I suppose, I do industrial clean up, spills, work with gas spills, hazardous waste spills etc.

Just realized how many ways we can die @ work today..
I don't really feel safe anymore lmao. That is entirely insane! Welp got my certification though ! I can entry/attend/rescue non-entry. Another 10 hrs of OSHA training and itll be done. 

Until we go to our 20hr,30hr,40hr osha training lol.
its a union job though.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 21, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

BIU :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The girls got another 1/2" of rain last night. They are looking good and the drop in temp feels good


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Friday Morning Bongers!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

:ciao:Morning Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Morning Duck. How are you doing today?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

Doing great Rose, thanks for asking

I solved my electrical problem in the GR. The temps outside have dropped 20+deg.so that is really nice.

Just prepping for the weekend and that means gathering food and drinks and of course :bongin:

 How you doing? Any special plans for the weekend Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2012)

The kids are coming home and there is a party for mr rb's retirement. It should be fun.

I am glad you got your electrical stuff worked out. You had lights out a couple times didn't you? That is stressful. 

Mr rb put in the new inline fan but it doesn't lower the temps, he needs to redo it I guess.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2012)

use that as avy if ya want *rose*....as for the GR heat/fan...are ya sure he plugged it in:rofl:


*duck*...ya still have company?...we supose to get some rain but havent yet..Shed is empty and ready for remodeling...Im going with a 720cfm  to cool the lightsmaybe a bit overkill...but I want this new flower room to Rock:lama:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, 4U it is plugged in!  He is at the home depot again...so he isn't happy with it either.  I am just glad the flower room is empty (almost)

Your shed is the coolest ever! It will be windy in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha...*Rose*...The Shed itself uses a 1220cfm....this sucker is 12 inch round...cant wait to see this new flower room banging...its 9x5...how many plants would Yall put in?..am thinking some kind of SOG

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats some serious flowering space 4U. someday ill be pumpin out meds like that! Ide go Scrog, but thats just how roll. Ide do half DWC, other half 5 gallon smart pots.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

Rose said:
			
		

> Mr rb put in the new inline fan but it doesn't lower the temps,



Did you get the right kind? You need a centrifugal inline fan to really move the air. A booster inline fan sucks but not in a good way. 

BIU And have  a great Friday night  

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like it is gonna be another rip roaring growing day here at the nest.
Sunny and low 80's, this weather is what the girls like

Yes *4u* my company is sssssssssssssstill here
BIU:bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good morning BHC!!
She is shooting for the light now , Might have a bit over watering happening but she is in the verge or drying out now. Just from bringing her inside the 19th, she is really looking good today!

Time to BIU ! Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 23, 2012)

:ciao: *PC*
:ciao: *Bubba*

Glad things are growing well for you guys. Its gonna be another hot one today, high in the low 90's. Plants are doing fantastic. They are loving the full sun. Ill need to transplant soon. 

Heres a question for you guys! Im in 5 gallon buckets and they are nearly root bound. I have 3 more months of veg, what size containers would you use? Im thinking somewhere around 15 gallons. I understand bigger is better, but i am trying to keep them within size, and still pull a qp per plant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2012)

:ciao:  *drft*

ive allways gone with 3 times the container if rootbound...so your right with a 15 gallon...

we gonna go look at some new trucks today...Any yall heard of " Black Haze"?..I just aquired the clone only cut from Miami:yay:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 23, 2012)

:ciao: Thanks *4U*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2012)

Never heard of it *4u*, but it sure has a dank sounding name


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah..she is a clone only  and has a 90-120 flowertime...also gonna share some this scissor hash with everyone

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 24, 2012)

Good mornin duck and the rest of you here at the Bhc!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 24, 2012)

morning---been a verrrrry looong summer solstice weekend----finally sunday---the last day---putting it on cruise control---sick and tired of being sick and tired


:bong: :bong: :bong: ahhhhhhhh---


hey *4u*---how did the dry ice adventure pan out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2012)

:ciao:  *orange*

we need find some dry ice  but Im all over it bro...cant wait:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2012)

> we need find some dry ice but Im all over it bro



fish houses may carry it:aok:

Besides ice houses, Praxair, and some grocery stores.

Big fishing areas usually have it it many stores. 

But there again, I have been biu'ing quite a bit today:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 24, 2012)

:ciao: pcduck

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks *duck*...found some at the Fred meyer grocery store...gonna have fresh kiefy tonight:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 24, 2012)

:ciao: *4u and everyone*


NICE---hope to see the shaker and the pile when you are done---heard the 20somethings are rolling the earwax in the keif to make it cleaner to handle these days


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*4u *be sure to take pics

BIU :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:
Grrr Monday
BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 25, 2012)

:ciao: Lemon Jack! How have you been?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

Everythings been good here drifting.  I've been lurking in the shadows for a while since my break from growing, but I'm still around.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 25, 2012)

how much longer are you on "break" Waiting to see another dank lemon grow!


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good morning BHC!
Kroger's carries it around here, found it @ meijers also.
Kroger was 10lbs for 5$ IIRC.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> *4u *be sure to take pics
> 
> BIU :bong:


 


:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 25, 2012)

OH MY GOD 4u!,

Can I try


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD 4u!,
> 
> Can I try



No kidding!!

That's some delicious goodness there, and the keif aint too shabby either.  :giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

looking good *4u* bro

guess it's that time again  :bong: :bong: 

green mojo for a great day to *all*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> how much longer are you on "break" Waiting to see another dank lemon grow!


The break is over I got some pineapple express seedlings started now broke ground on thursaday.  But I don't have an internet connection at the new place I just been getting on woth my smartphone  so I don't know wheb I can get some pics.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> The break is over I got some pineapple express seedlings started now broke ground on thursaday.  But I don't have an internet connection at the new place I just been getting on woth my smartphone  so I don't know wheb I can get some pics.




I use dolphin browser, disable Geotagging for the pictures etc and you can upload right from your phone. 

If your paranoid bout using the cellphone to upload, you can use a android cloak to proxy up with.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.



Nice kief *4u*:aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 25, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> I use dolphin browser, disable Geotagging for the pictures etc and you can upload right from your phone.
> 
> If your paranoid bout using the cellphone to upload, you can use a android cloak to proxy up with.




I'm gonna have to look into this one bubba thanks for the tip maybe I can figure it out before tine to flower lol


----------



## painterdude (Jun 25, 2012)

Just stoping by to say hi.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

:ciao: painterdude


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

morning bongers:ciao:

 suppose to hit the high 90's this week

Glad I got a pool 

2 for Tuesdays

:bong::bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good morning Duck and fellow bongers of MP.
I'm with duck, nothing like going outside and jumping into the pool. I just hate keeping up with the chemicals....

Anyone failed a drug test from eating poppy seeds? I took a drug screening last monday. I smoked that sunday night and for din din we had pasta,poppy seed rosemarie bread sticks, ( I smashed a ton of em lol ) went to take my screening... Came back positive for Opiate 300's, (oxy morphine)... ehhhhh I don't do oxymorphine, I hardly take oxycodone when prescribed lol. cam back negative on everything else though, even THC lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2012)

Good morning from the rainy pacific northwest! 

Bubba, why were you neg for thc? That is wild.

*4U* That is some  beautiful kief up there, congratulations and thanks for showing us. Awesome.

Duck, of course you have a pool, your a duck. I want a pool to exercise in. The one I want is 30K so that won't be happening. I want one of those exercise pools, I have used them before and they are great at giving a good workout but you don't hurt afterwards. Loved that. You swim against the big tide coming at you.

It is looking like a satori morning, biu peeps and I do mean my peeps. love you guys.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rose*, 2 of my sisters have those. One is just an exercise pool with dimensions of about 12'x6' and a current to swim against. The other is just a regular in ground pool that she has added a huge pump which is removeable to make a current. And if I know my sisters they did not spend anything near 30k for them.:aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 26, 2012)

I drank one of those QCarbo cleaner drinks.. Everything came back neg but that opiate 300, Unless the drink has something in it that could possibly kick the mark

Ah, I think I will just take the + for thc than the + for op300 lol, I feel junky-ish lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

Where's Ozzy?

:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 26, 2012)

speaking of pools, i really really wanna cut a hole in the lid of my hot tub and do an epic dwc grow

sooo many bubbles!!!!!

and good morning bongers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2012)

*bubba*...get ya some "Quik Fix"  synthetic urine...as for Popy seeds what I was told that ..you would have to eat 3-5 lbs of it for it to show anythang..Ive used this Synthetic for years now and allways no problem..

*Shortbus*...welcome to the club house...I dont remember the person that ran that DWC  in a hot tub..but was way cool...other than roof he had wouldnt allow for direct light...


Loading My kief  2 times
:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Rose*, 2 of my sisters have those. One is just an exercise pool with dimensions of about 12'x6' and a current to swim against. The other is just a regular in ground pool that she has added a huge pump which is removeable to make a current. And if I know my sisters they did not spend anything near 30k for them.:aok:
> 
> BIU :bong:



Well I would like to know...you have to hire a crane? Are theirs the Endless pool? Do you use your pool a lot Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rose* the one pool is an above ground pool that they installed themselves. I think the hardest thing they did was the concrete work. The other is an in ground where there is four posts set in concrete that this portable generating current pump sits. These are just current pools where you swim against the current. Not a tidal wave pool. 

And Yes I use my pool daily...Well not when it is raining, but all other times.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Duck. I need to do more research and find a deal somehow... It may happen next year or not. ha.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah *Rose* my sisters use theirs all the time and like it. I tried the one and it is adjustable but you still better be a good swimmer otherwise is will push you to the back.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like it is going to be a :bongin: afternoon

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

its 43f right now but supose to get to 73f


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2012)

BIU BHC :bong:

Back to the land on the dead been up on the William River trout fishing caught my limit 4 days running ands OD on the Sun. I'm redder that a lobster fresh out the boil pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2012)

We missed ya ozzy! Glad you were having fun. Hope you have some aloe on hand for your burn.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome home brother *ozzy* 


I got something for that sunburn


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice 4u!.... Now what is it ! lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

:spit:

that ther be a ice bong:d....thaught *ozzy *could use a cold one..maybe this better picture


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

NICE!, I just didn't know what it was made of.. that is pretty cool! now all you needa do it make an How to lol!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes for you where is the diy on the ice bong


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

It's kinda a crappy pic but pulled this outta storage, cleaned her (after the pic obviously...lol) and gotta hella :stoned: forgot how smooth she smoked...

It's homemade with a dremel and tile-cutting bit from a gifted antique pepsi bottle 3 grommets, some all thread and a reclaimed bowl. We call Her the Seussian Double Bubbler...(she's only got one draw tube in her atm)

*How about BHC# 711...?* Cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao:  *7greens*...about DAm time ya dusted that bong off....now pass it over here so I can load it up and take her fir a spin:bong:...*Duck *will be along shortly to gather all your details...will tell ya now....you have to send *Hick *ALl your males from here forward...:ciao: *Hick*

okay *orange*...Ill put togather the how I did thingyon the ice bong. later tonight...the boy wants to go to lake..and well...Id like to drop a line..heard they stocked it last weekend...made that ice bong last summer..she still hits nice and cold today...fits in that small upright freezer out back nice...okay gotta get my fish-on:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2012)

What up 7g's.... looks like ur in...just check to see that your numbers not taken...and check in with the duck at the door... think that's it essay


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2012)

It is about time you joined 7G! Welcome, glad to have ya!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

Where are you Ozzy? Duck? 4U? Orange? Peeps?why am I the first one up and here? This is not normal.

It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood, hope it is where you all are.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

right back at you *Rosebud*---:48:

 :bong: :bong:


hey---wouldn't it be the new guys job to start the coffee and clean the bong lol ha


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

the new girls job* lol , 

Congrats on joining up with us! Waiting on a bag of this Apollo to get here!
If its anything like the last Apollo I had I can't wait!.. Even though the taste and smell was almost like a vinegary/pee it was deff an addicting taste.. Almost as addicting as the cheese!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rosebud*

4u2 checking in :bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 28, 2012)

ugh, i hate getting up late

hello all


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

:bongin::stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 28, 2012)

Ozzy needs a vacation to recover from his fishing trip.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

vacation from your vacation :hubba:


just found out my neighbors couple houses away got a couple MARIJUANA PLANTS in their back yard---LOL---my 70something immediate neighbor is a kick and don't miss a trick---she told me about them and asked where were my plants this year---funny lady comes over share cocktail stories---might have to pay a visit to see if they can give me any tips---here a long time---1 is retired---guess she got her a hobby---


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> vacation from your vacation :hubba:
> 
> 
> just found out my neighbors couple houses away got a couple MARIJUANA PLANTS in their back yard---LOL---my 70something immediate neighbor is a kick and don't miss a trick---she told me about them and asked where were my plants this year---funny lady comes over share cocktail stories---might have to pay a visit to see if they can give me any tips---here a long time---1 is retired---guess she got her a hobby---


 
thats awesome


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

yea---that just cracks me up---in my late 40's and the youngest in my hood---all are retired and very friendly nice neighbors---only 1 rental far enough away not to be concerned with---


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

That is awesome Orange... How fun and funny. You punk, hanging with your old peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2012)

sounds kinda kinky if ya ask me...:rofl:

Ithink she is after some *orangsunshine*:giggle:

GO TIGER:lama:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

:ciao: BHC
:ciao: *4u2*
:ciao: *7GE*

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sounds kinda kinky if ya ask me...:rofl:
> 
> Ithink she is after some *orangsunshine*:giggle:
> 
> GO TIGER:lama:



Maybe so:giggle::shocked::giggle::shocked:


*HI 4U*


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

you be some sick sob there 4u--- never gave it much thought before---but in retrospect now i can remember waking up on her couch without my shirt once before---forgot how i got there---do ya think the old broad ruffied me with a date rape drug in my drink---:rofl: LMFAO---always inviting me over to use the jacuzzi too----i always just thought she was really friendly :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey *drfting*! Howzeetgoan, bud?

It's almost time to take the days first ripper and :bong: it up with an MP sesh...

My peeps have a good one


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey rose! 
Hey Orange!

All my good grow pals are here! Exciting! BIU GUYS! 

:bong::bong::bong:

Also, your welcome to stop by the grow off! *Rose*, let me know what you think...Ive officially dedicated this grow to you! :heart:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

3...2...1...


:bongin:...:stoned:...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

:ciao: :woohoo: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Drift, how you doing?

I will join you 7G!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is my selection for this evening.

Help yourself!


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im doin. Besides gardening its been work. 14 shifts in 12 days, sundays off. Hoping the next pay check will show it. I get payed bi-weekly. Poppa needs a brand new riding mower!


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

nice selection rose, is that Maui Wowi?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

That's a great guess, but it is Medicine woman. I haven't heard maui wowi in ever, funny.

Your working too much Drft.. I hope you get your mower though that you need.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

*@ Rose*,

So what strain and how did the hubby like his first smoke after that long a time?

oh yeah and....

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

DUH! I should have know. The maui wowi reference was more of a joke. I couldnt think of anything else. Trainwreck and satori for sure! This guy is jealous....

Drfting


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

HE SMOKES TOMORROW!!!!YAY

He is going to start out with Jack Herer as that is the least strong one I have. I am so excited, can you tell? I hope he can get off a couple of medicines starting very soon. We will see how he likes it, if I remember right he was quit a pot head when he could be...


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

h420s://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/high-quality-seeds-original-hawaiian-maui-wowie/prod_868.html

^thats funny. I wasnt sure ide be able to find it. Whats the chances this is the heirloom, and not just something they tagged "maui wowi"


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

I remember being told I was smoking that stuff, but who knows if it was or if that is. I wonder what Thai stick really was?


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

LMAO :rofl: "tied stick mang, you know...that stuff they tie to a stick" Ceech Marin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

...:rofl:...:stoned:...:rofl:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 28, 2012)

Love this forum! :heart:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2012)

biu---peepels---looking like summer little more every day here---got the call for front row viewing of the 4th firework show from a bro's boat in the harbor---:woohoo: 


:bong: :bong: :cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2012)

:ciao:   its friday

today is the Day *Rose*..what time hubby fireing the bong?


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2012)

I believe the ETA for Bud is around 2:45 pm pst. He has his check out physical early this afternoon. I am cleaning the vaporizer in antica....pation.
Thanks for remembering *4U*  Shall we place some money on how many hits he will take???? I got my money on 3.

Front row seats huh *Orange*? That will be fun, you taking some PP with ya?

Love the BHC too *Drft*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Rocky reference...nice, Rose....bet you're excited.

you guys gotta :bongin: it up for me till 4p.m., gotta focus..lol..

much eace: n' love to me MPPeeps,

7ge


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2012)

:ciao: :volcano vaporizer: :bong: ---my money is on 2 rips, a little lunch, and a nap in the lazyboy for *Mr. RB*---:yay: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you got that right Orange! I will keep ya'll posted.

Have a great weekend and don't be passing out on your neighbors couch anymore...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2012)

> don't be passing out on your neighbors couch anymore...
> 
> __________________



:rofl:

if he dont smoke ciggs  Im a say he is gonna bust a lung on the first draw...that is if he takes MANLY hits like me

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2012)

Your such a manly man 4U!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:



> Your such a manly man 4U



:huh: He looks like a real short guy, that needs a ladder to pick his popcorn buds in his shed, with no hair and a bunch of wrinkles to me:laugh:


But there again, my perception my be off a bit after BIU'ing a boat load of Pink Mama Real nice smoke to wake up to

Also *Rose* I did not forget you. Sister was with a patient when I called. I will try today again.

BIU and enjoy the fireworkseace:  :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2012)

I am here to report that Mr rb, did in fact get his head bad. We laughed, he had 3 hits of buku, then a scotch, then later two hits of medicine woman. He slept 12 hours. fun stuff right there. He couldn't believe the MW. Yes, peeps, i grow dank. thanks to you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2012)

:yay:   welcome to the club *Mr Rose*

12 hrs..WOW


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2012)

Rose, 12 hours sleep! I say WOW too!  I bet that is the most sleep he has had straight in years.  So happy to hear he may be getting off some of those meds.  And yes Rose you do grow DANK!

I have tried medical MJ from Dispensary's from here to the bay area and only one ever did better than my home grown.  And that dispensary has been sold and dosent put out near the quality that I came to expect of that place.  I have yet to try NCH's.  I imagine he grows the best in the state.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 30, 2012)

:ciao: *BHC*---another  @#$%^ day here---just kidding---beautiful sunny day gonna chill around the pad and do some chores---hope ya all have a great day

sounds like retirement is gonna be a bit of a task for *Mr Rosebud* to get used to---:rofl: :rofl: ---no fear---i am confident he'll pick it up soon enough---

:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

heading to *Ray **jay  *today for some beer...BBQ..beer...weed..and some beer

yall stay safe and be sure not blow off fingers...ya need them to hold and fire the Bong

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2012)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 2, 2012)

:ciao: Guys

BIU, its a great day!

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm all in


... :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

And the 90's just keep rolling

BIU :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao: Morning BHC

:ciao: Morning duck

I know what ya mean it should be illegal to have to work in this heat 

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao: Morning BHC

Yes, its been crazy hot here too. Another 95+ day. I may never find time to transplant, unless i do it at dusk or dawn. Its just too damn hot!

BIU and keep cool! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2012)

wish we had nice weather...looks like we may hit 80 for first time this year this sunday..been in the 60s...and they say today is 10 dergrees less than average this day...only good thing about today is its 2fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao: Bongers---happy 3rd of July---good day to roll a bunch of doobies for tomorrows festivities---beautiful weather here if you like a bit of a marine layer/fog to burn off by mid day---humidity about 55% and temps around 75*f---not a whole lot to ***** about just yet---shuffled around some plants this morning---moved 3 long legged cheeses to the great OD---be goofing off most the rest of the day--- 

:bong: :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 3, 2012)

4u2sm0ke you don't really want 90 plus it gets way to hot. we get humidity which makes it so much worse...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy smoking to Mr RB.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am here to report that Mr rb, did in fact get his head bad. We laughed, he had 3 hits of buku, then a scotch, then later two hits of medicine woman. He slept 12 hours. fun stuff right there. He couldn't believe the MW. Yes, peeps, i grow dank. thanks to you!


 

:woohoo: :yay: :woohoo: that's awesome Rosebud, I'm glad he had a pleasant experience. Here's to you and Mr.Rosebud :bongin: it up together 

eace:

p.s. oh yeah....:bolt::bong::stoned:...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao:BHC:bong::bong::bong::bong: :yay: finally ice for the bong. The storms wore us out here just got power and net back. Running chan saws for the last 3 days just  to gett the way clear for the electric ppl to do their job


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ozzy, same story here but luckily we didnt lose power. It was the largest power-outage thats non-hurricane in virginia history. 2 million homes without power.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

They say parts of us will be without power til sunday


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

that sucks man....I'm in a part of Washinghton (s. sound) where we can lose power for up to two weeks depending on the severity of the weather storm. it sucks...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

Good to see you made it Ozzy. Was wondering where ya been.

We still have several thousands here without power, but I have been one of the lucky ones so far and have not lost it.  The temps would have been unbearable without a/c.

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep I made it thru better than most. I had a gen so we had electric. I clear cut 3 roads around me of downed trees and I have my firewood for the winter already stacked. Just wish I could save this heat to use in the winter.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

I hear ya Ozzy. 

We already have had more 90's+ this year then all of last year and it is not even the hot time of summer yet.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2012)

PC, are you a fellow neighbor?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

Duck's a buckeye but we dont count that against him 

much


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, just a worthless nut


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2012)

:cool2: Howdy neighbor!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

Howdy d-7:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao: Hey everybody, howzitgoin for eveyone? Someone take a snap for me, 21/2 hrs b4 BIU time...lol...

much love to my :bongin: peeps...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2012)

:ciao: *7ge*, BIU man :bong:

Hey *PC*, quick question. When running soil-less, whats your epsom salt ratio? Have a batch of soil to mix, and couldnt find anything for cannabis cultivation besides the epsom/water recipe. Im using 15 gallon totes. 2 more months veg, then into flower.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

About  3 tablespoons per tote. I will pm ya a break down guide that I sorta use to amend my soil.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy fourth. Stay safe out there and BIU! :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th everyone

If you're setting off your own fireworks, please be careful.  You need those thumbs!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Fourth Everyone BIU like it's your full time job


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

:yeahthat: 

:ciao: *Ozzy*, how goes it? Enjoying this crazy hot weather? The lady and I are going swimming later to cool off. Supposed to hit 99 today. BLAH! :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm in relax mode for the day got everything I needed to get done done and now it a forcast of Beers and Bongs for the rest of the day


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

morning bhc---may you all have a safe and happy 4th---since 2006 this holiday has become a very special day for me and my own independence---it marks the 1st day of separation from my now x---coincidentally she is british :woohoo: :yay: :headbang2: :guitar: :headbang: :fid: :banana: :clap: :bolt: :lama:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 4, 2012)

*Happy 4th of July*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Lmfao orange!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

glad i could give you a :rofl: SM

4th is no doubt my fav


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

Get drunk and blow things up that's just about the perfect holiday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2012)

:ciao:

take care and be safe

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, thanks for all the good wishes for Mr rb.

I spent yesterday in the hospital ER.. yuck. My stomach quit working I guess.

Have a great 4th to all my bonger friends!

Orange, glad you ditched the brit and enjoy your independence.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

Rose sounds like we need to send healing thoughts and prayers your way too.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

:yeahthat: 

CAN WE GET A HALLALUUUYA BRATHAS AN SISTAS

feel better RB---much love your way---:heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Ack rose!  What happened?  Get well soon.  

I was in the hospital with my oldest last weekend.  DX with pneumonia and needed his oygen level monitored.  I HATE hospitals.  His was a childrens hospital so it was a tiny bit better, but still............


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2012)

get well *Rose*...HAve the Docs figured why???

Getting ready to head to the BBQ...hope everyone is good

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys, you all mean so much to me it is nuts.

4U, i may be coming over your way to see a specialist. Don't worry, i don't need to stay at your house. lol

Thanks SM, you don't want to know the details, I just got really sick really fast I had been ignoring a tummy ache for a couple of weeks, then it just stopped I guess. It is called gastroperisis when you stomach doesn't  contract, they don't know why. 

 I am sorry about the pneumonia, that is scary. I hope he are feeling much better now. I am glad he didn't have to stay. 

Ozzy, thank you. I need um. You and Orange need to have a burger for me and burn those fatties, as you say! 
Happy 4th! hugs!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

Get well soon Rose


----------



## painterdude (Jul 4, 2012)

It was 44 degrees here last night on the Oregon coast and we have electricity.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

It's 82 at 11:45 and thats too hot for anytime of night


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2012)

GOOD MORNING Duck and bongers of all kind.

I hope you all had a fun 4th and didn't blow anything up that shouldn't have been.  

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

*4u2  *checking in safe and sound
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Rose & 4u:ciao:

Ready to BIU?

1.2..3...:bongin:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 5, 2012)

4.5..6... :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2012)

1..citra candle burning for hrs.....plus...string of fire crackers....= wax job...:rofl:

Laura and I still laughing this morning at Our friend Ray Jay...thats just what he did...the look on his face was priceless...Think Ill head over and help clean up the mess we made


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The POTUS drove by yesterday while I was getting the mail, I waved :ciao: Wished he would have stopped, got a few things I would like to tell him

Jeepers now we are hitting the 100's, what is up with this weather?

Good day to sit back in the a/c and BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice little pipe Multi

be careful of butter fingers:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2012)

nice glass *multi*

*duck*...whats a POTUS?

stay cool friends..we going camping ..weather should be in the 80s
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

> duck...whats a POTUS?



Obama


biu :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

:ciao: *PC* Should have invited him in for some ducky dank! 

BIU BHC, its HOT HOT HOT! :holysheep: 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2012)

Duck,
The president can find your mail box but fed ex can't?  Amazing. Wish he would stop by here for a chat.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: *PC* Should have invited him in for some ducky dank!



That is what I was thinking


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Duck,
> The president can find your mail box but fed ex can't?  Amazing. Wish he would stop by here for a chat.



I guess he has his ways, that Fed duh X doesn't.:laugh:

So do I *Rose*


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hopefully by monday it will cool down. Im terrified of my electric bill this month.

OH, and :ciao: Rose! Hows it growin?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey drft, it is going ok. I seem to be a tiny bit grumpy...so i will go BIU now. Thanks for reminding me!

How are you besides hot and worried. ha.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> The POTUS drove by yesterday while I was getting the mail, I waved :ciao: Wished he would have stopped, got a few things I would like to tell him
> 
> ...


 
ME too Duck...me too, got a few things I'd "share" with him...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey drft, it is going ok. I seem to be a tiny bit grumpy...so i will go BIU now. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> How are you besides hot and worried. ha.



:rofl: Hot and bothered this mornin!  

Im :bong:ing and taking breaks in the A/C. Only one room in the house has it, the rest of the house is open at night and closed during the day. It still got to 90 in the living room yesterday. 

Just came in from loading my 15 gallons totes with amended soil. As soon as im done with this break, ill go out and water them in so by the cooler days coming next week i can transplant. Mix takes a week to "activate" allowing the organic nutrients, mycos, and lime to start their jobs. I could have done this a week ago, but the weather was unbearable. :doh:

Thanks for asking, things are getting exciting here! :icon_smile:

Drfting07


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Jeepers it is already 81 deg outside. This is August temps for us.

BIU and a/c just don't get much better

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hottest day of the week, PC. Gonna hit 104 here. 

BIU, its the WEEKEND!

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

101 here  heat index 115


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

yah, way too hot! :holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

That is what my girls are saying.

We are so dry/hot, that even after a rain, the next day they need watering


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

I hear yah, are those in-ground? Im watering everday, but thats a given in the root-bound 5 gallon pots. :doh: I will transplant when its not 189 degrees outside.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine are in the ground.

Helps with watering. Use to grow in pots OD but much easier just to dig a hole and fill will my organic soil. Then just amend every year. The spots seem to get better with age


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

^Jealous^ How much dank do you pull from those? And do you notice much of a difference from indoor? This guy is getting a secret jardin at the end of the season. I enjoy growing too much to have to wait til the next season. a 4x4 and a mother tent would be nice. Ill probably stick with vegging and flowering in the same tent at first.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

No scale here, but it is a bunch

As far as smoking it there is no difference. As far as looking at it no difference if you make sure to pull off all the Canadian Thistle seeds off.:laugh:
Squeezing the buds, the OD were always harder, but since I put two 600 in my DRII 120 there is no difference.

Only difference is amount. My OD plants would never fit in my tent. 

I have 2 tents a cheap one Growbright?? from ebay, that I use for veg only and a Secret Jardin DRII 120 for flower. Thumbs up on the DRII for flower. A bit pricy but Greners runs a big sale the week of Thanksgiving and that is when I purchased mine.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2012)

*HAPPY BONG HITTERS 1000 PAGES!*

Good morning Bongers, geez, you guys need to stay cool. 

Had a little party with the neighbor and mr rb last night. Lots of columbian gold was vaped... fun night.

Have a great weekend and stay cool.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

> Had a little party with the neighbor and mr rb last night. Lots of columbian gold was vaped... fun night.



Wish I could have been there. Sounds like a real good time

BIU Rose

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No scale here, but it is a bunch
> 
> As far as smoking it there is no difference. As far as looking at it no difference if you make sure to pull off all the Canadian Thistle seeds off.:laugh:
> Squeezing the buds, the OD were always harder, but since I put two 600 in my DRII 120 there is no difference.
> ...



Thanks PC, the DRII 120 is what im buying. The tip for thankgiving is awesome, ill be purchasing it around that time anyway.  How many plants can you flower in that thing? And you veg for 8 weeks?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *HAPPY BONG HITTERS 1000 PAGES!*
> 
> Good morning Bongers, geez, you guys need to stay cool.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a hellavuh good time, rose.  Hows the columbian gold?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

I do a perpetual grow and still learning but I have had from 8 to 4 and right now I have 5 in different stages. Would like to keep it at 6.

Growbright is a 2x4 with mothers and clones. Not sure on veg length, but they are pretty good size when placed in the flower tent.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

That's too funny. Great minds think alike! 

Two 600 must make some kind of a dent in the electric bill. Not noticeable enough to cause alarm? Why not a 1000? I wasnt thinking of that many watts. Im way off thinking a single 600, huh? 

I appreciate the time you take out here to help me out. :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2012)

Wish you could have been here too Duck. 


The colombian gold is one of the first clones I ever planted. It has to be three years old, but was in the back of the closet in the dark, and it smoked great. Still had a little moisture. must have been a better cure than my others.

Drft, indoors is awesome too, and you don't need giant pots. If is fun, go inside..


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Drft, indoors is awesome too, and you don't need giant pots. If is fun, go inside..



 Thanks Rose! I want to, tired of paying for meds in an only inflating market. I pay 60-65 an EIGHTH if i want to get something thats similar to the quality i pull in the fall. And when i run out, im forced to pay that. Crazy.....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

@d-7

I already had the 600's and I like their ratio of watt to lumen better. But maybe down the road I will go with a single1000. Be easier to vent.

I was going to go with just a single 600 but HL mentioned in his posts that he wished he had more, so I went with what I had.

Pay they bill and they don't care Plus I got more going on then just the grow which uses a bunch anyways.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> @d-7
> 
> I already had the 600's and I like their ratio of watt to lumen better. But maybe down the road I will go with a single1000. Be easier to vent.
> 
> ...



Thanks again PC


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 7, 2012)

this is the longest 4th of july i have had since i was a kid---:shocked:  


:bong: :bong: :holysheep:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 7, 2012)

Nothin to say. It's to hot for chatter. Just wanted to post on the 1000th page of the BHC. xox all...
OHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2012)

Try and stay cool OHC. I hear people are dying from the heat.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 7, 2012)

:bong::bong:

:confused2: It's only the 500th page for me:huh:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good morning everyone!,
Im with duck, keep em paid and they dont care. 
Stay cool .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC it's too hot to do muck beside BIU so I'll pratice the :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll join Ozzy:bong:

81 yesterday at 6am,today 70

Maybe it will reach today Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

They say today iis the last of the heat wave but with weathermen being wrong most the time I won't hold my breath for cooler temps til I fell them


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

The best weatherman is yourself

When the front came through I got like 3 drops of rain

Oh well glad I watered yesterday and giving them some tea today if it is done brewing. Had a airstone malfunction.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

:huh: hows a air stone malfunction? was it making water?:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

:laugh:

A virgin was putting out more then what the air stone was.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving todays weather and so arr the girls


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Sunday Morning Bongers!

We are getting your heat...75 out right now headed for 103, but we are used to that here. I still don't like it though.

Tried some bubblicious from a friend last night...ok, but nothing real special. Had to do a medicine woman back!

Have a great day today my peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

91 and heat index 103 right now :ciao: I'm going to practice my submarine swimming skills


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

on the :44

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

BIU it's always 4:20 to me

:woohoo: rains just went thru and the temp dropped from 96 to 72 in 25 min:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

My one clock(which needs new batteries) is set on 4:20

So I guess it is always 4:20 here too

Ahhh the nice cool, refreshing, no walking up the mountain to water the girls, rain. Is sweeet


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

*Lieutenant Commander Quinton McHale*
May the wind be at your back and your sails be full as you travel into the world beyond. RIP

I loved that show


----------



## heal4real (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Same here ozzy, waiting for more rains still! WOOHOO! Heat index was at 124 today! :holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2012)

It is 4:45, and 105 degrees out... Time to smoke um if ya got um.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

85* in my veg room @ 5:15 pm = 4:20


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

:ciao:BHCers

Funny how a night of cool temps, makes the whole next day better


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

1




2






3






BIU
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

Still :bongin: like it is my job


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

lol...Duck...

got my auto pulled and hangin by her toes....chewed on one of her purp leaves and it tasted like straight up mango 

will be :bongin: it up shortly...3...2...1...DISCO

:bolt::bongin::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Still :bongin: like it is my job


 

It Is your Job...untill I take your job

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

i am also on the clock---

           :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

:yay: I'm loving these low temps and almost a1 inch of rain yesterday so no playing mule


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

awesome senor ozz man---long summer to come---glad to hear mother nature helped helped with that heavy lifting---any reason you don't make the trip more often with less weight and storing it instead of doing it all in one shot


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

Full 5 gallon bucket is the only was to walk these hills


----------



## painterdude (Jul 9, 2012)

It's so cool here I had to wear a jacket when we went to Old Town with the wifey's son and his girlfriend for beers and crab and clam chowder down at the boardwalk by the bay.  They were here for five nights and left for SanFranCisco on Sunday.  Gave them a nice stash of Train Wreck, Green Cheeze, something called Shirley and bud from Nevada City.  His BDay was on the 7th so it was a nice present for her son.  He has bought it on the street in the past and it was crap weed.  I cried after they left.  These meds are making me extremely emotional.

Rosebud....I hope you get better soon or find out what is going on with your tummy.

Hi 4u2....how are things in Seattle?

Ozzy.....82 is too warm for sleeping.....I think we are the coolest place in the US of A

Old Hippy Chick....haven't seen you around for awhile, what's up?

Duck, we're you in the Navy?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

2---1/2 full to even the weight would be less stress on your back---also might check into something you could strap to your back---even weight distribution is key to your health---


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

I put 5 gal in my right arm and 5 gal in my left, even weight distribution

Just do not have the mountains like Ozzy and my water source is really close

Still :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2012)

Howdy folks.  I don't like swimming in lakes.  

That is all.

Lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

:bongin: on the :20


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2012)

:bong: like it a lifesuport system


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2012)

on the :34---here we go again

:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning Peeps. Hope you all stay cool today. I am not having fun. I am going for a scope to see what is going on in the tummy. That means no coffee. not good. So BIU do one for me!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a few tests run awhile back and as the doc was telling me to take no meds, food or coffee, the 24 hrs before the test, A nurse that I had dated before looked at him and said " If Ozzy is going without his meds and coffee, I want the tomorrow off. He'll whip 3 bear just for smelling of Coffee."


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2012)

good luck *Rosebud*---best wishes with you my dear---will put your quota of bong rips on the side till you get back


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Orange, I will be glad when they figure this out. I appreciate the good wishes.

Ozzy, that is funny. I have cut down to one latte a day so i am not jonesen too bad, don't think i will take down a bear or anything. I am as grumpy as a bear.

BIU Peeps!  I get to have a nap with Michael Jackson's drug, and it is a good one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Morning Peeps. Hope you all stay cool today. I am not having fun. I am going for a scope to see what is going on in the tummy. That means no coffee. not good. So BIU do one for me!


 
:bong:

Hope it all works for you Rose..my thaughts are with you today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2012)

whats a "Mike Jackson Drug"?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Get well *Rose*. You will be in my thoughts

That Michael Jackson drug is some heavy duty stuff.

*4u* I think she means propofol, but not sure


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes propofol...it is great "put you out" stuff. Don't try it at home though.

Thanks for the thoughts. I am off to bed at 5:30, i know how to have fun.. see you in the morning. All I learned was that my tum doesn't work and there are only two meds that help with that and I have   been on one of  them... Oh and get this, the side affect of the new drug is LACTATION....just what i need to be a 60 year old woman breastfeeding. I can't make this stuff up!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2012)

> the side affect of the new drug is LACTATION.





:shocked:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2012)

hey this is a family site :giggle: ---let's keep the maids a milking references to a minimum---glad you are somewhat ok there *Rosebud*---hope you feel better soon  :heart: ---here are those :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: we were saving for ya


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh this morning Duck and Orange. 

It is a new day, lets BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a "Hit The Hash" To get over the hump day


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, I am going to BIU Like it's 1999

:bong::bong::bong::bong::48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Not me I dont remember much of that 1999 was during my hard drinking day. Swig of shine fire up the doobie and pop the top on a beer was the morning wake up back then


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

> Swig of shine fire up the doobie and pop the top on a beer was the morning wake up back then




Aye, that could have been my procedure too, but I can't remember

But it sure must have been fun, cause I don't remember it

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

I only remember because it's only been 5 yrs since I quit the routine


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

Been 11 for me

Now I just :bong1: But once in a blue moon I may have a few( 11 year of none, then after 5 days in Ga jail I had a few, then again after 30)

Rather just BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

I still drink daily but where it used to be if I wasn't working the day started with a beer now it's I have a beer or 2 or a couple swigs in the evenings,


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

have turned into such a lightweight that 2 would have me hammered and feeling like a pile.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Had a young cussin(22 yrs) say he was going to out drink me over the 4th. I was in a your going to get a rude awaking mood. So I broke out a jar of grandpa's shine 7 swig later he went to the outhouse and passed out, His sister and 2 of her friends had him in a dress makeup and curlers when he woke up.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

:rofl:

Another good reason not to get hammered

Sitting here waiting on a _HL_ look-a-like. Getting something new for the girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

Ozzy, that is funny right there.:spit: :giggle: 

Duck, whatcha getting for the girls huh huh huh?

I took a little walk to see my garden at the neighbors house, the tomato's are coming right along. Cukes are only still blooming.

I am a happy girl today. Nice to home with my peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

> Duck, whatcha getting for the girls huh huh huh?



EM

Trying a different growing style. Tried some of that _lab_ that is in BBP's thread. Remarkable results....So did more research and came up with EM, was next on the list


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

EM ????

i was looking at the rice culture


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

EM is the next step up from the rice culture:aok:

I have a big jug of LAB doing its thing right now


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

nice---still no comprende EM or LAB

one of these days i'll get it together and follow thru with the rice experiment

please keep us posted senor duck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you explain it Duck, or do i need to go to research?

Orange, love your new outfit.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks *Rosebud*---been told i look good in black before---just don't tell MJ that i stole the image from the internet


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

Rose and Orange:ciao:

Pretty complicated but there are some people that know waaaay more then I do about it.

Here is a link where Umbra and Mass Producer discusses it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52505


Another link with some helpful uses for EM

hMPp://www.emearth.com/NewFiles/EMvideos.html


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Duck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Rose those are 3 joint reads but you'll be glad you did. [/B]


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

Got my EM and already made my EM-1

Now I just got to wait

Yeah *Rose* you might want to have 3 or more joints.
Lot of it is over my head, but I am slowly catching on

:bong:

Umbra has been a big help.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

I did read it and understood at least 1/3 of it. lol Love symbiotic relationships between beneficial bacteria and that other stuff. ha.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

On the :07. BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

on the :18


 :ciao:   *RB and Duck*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2012)

:45....:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

If there's buds in the :bong: it's BIU time


----------



## painterdude (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope your tummy problems go away Rose.

Ozzy, does your shine BURN or is it smooth?  Had some that was made from blackberries.  Burned my throat so just took small sips.  Did not have enough.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

Run your shine thro a charcoal filter will smooth it out every time I drink mine as cold as I can keep it but thats just the way I like my whiskey with ice outside the jug


----------



## painterdude (Jul 12, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Orange, I will be glad when they figure this out. I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> Ozzy, that is funny. I have cut down to one latte a day so i am not jonesen too bad, don't think i will take down a bear or anything. I am as grumpy as a bear.
> 
> BIU Peeps!  I get to have a nap with Michael Jackson's drug, and it is a good one.



LOVE THAT DRUG....that's what they use for their Colonoscopy....when you wake up in Recovery with all the other patients......you hear farts and more farts.....it is just the air the surgeon pumped into the colon....hilarious.....but the wifey said I talked to the surgeon....no memory whatsoever....GOOD DOPE


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning duck :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning LJ :ciao:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

:ciao: all

on the :01  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

on the :03:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

Good day BHC time to tune up the :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

Good morning Bong Hogs! It is 75 degrees at 6:30 am...aw, gotta love the desert in July. 

Pdude, no breastfeeding going on yet! And it better not happen.  Yes, propofol is very nice. My doctor sang me to sleep. Love him.

Have I ever told you guys I really love marijuana? I do. I think I shall BIU, please join me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

on the :52 :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

Of course I'll join a Lady at the Bong, Rose
:bong::bong::48::joint:

:fly::stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you kind sirs, that was lovely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

Happy Thursday...dont feel to well...going to :bong: and lay back down


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

Hope you get to feeling better 4u better use my Rx take 3 :bong: wake up and repeat


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope you feel better real soon *4U*

Sending healing mojo.

PS, follow Ozzy's instruction. The man knows of what he speaks.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hope you get to feeling better 4u better use my Rx take 3 :bong: wake up and repeat




Best Rx there is ^^^^^^

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Prepping for the weekend

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2012)

Good morning Duck and the rest of you Bongers.

Seems your feeling a little better 4U? i hope so. 

It is Friday the 13th...a lucky day?

It is time..BIU with me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah  a good nights rest helped along with *ozzy *perscript

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 13, 2012)

morning all

good to see 4u2 up and around

on the :16 :bong: 

anybody care to share


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> morning pc
> 
> 
> 0637am and its already 81 here.................
> ...



Cute pipe!  Is it one of those color changing ones?   

High everyone, hope you're enjoying your weekend.

How's the weather???


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## heal4real (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy Saturday BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey bongers

Internet was down for almost a week. Big storm came thru and knocked power out for a few hours, along with my router :/ 

Missed you guys!  & 3...2...1...:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2012)

Missed you to drft! Hi Heal! Hi Duck, Hi 4U, Hi Orange, Hi SM, hi Ozzy, Hi peeps I missed.

Good morning. We had thunder and lightning that lit up the sky last night. It was very loud and fun. Sounded like it was on top of us. The house shook.. woohoo, love a good storm.

I am ready for a little morning medicine, i hope ya'll will join me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 14, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---sounds like fun---i will double down on the wake and bake with you--- :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2012)

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2012)

doesn't everybody wake and bake

:ciao: *Duck*  :bong: :bong: :stoned: :headbang:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2012)

Good morning Peeps!

Having some satori and carrot juice with the daughter. 

Hope you have a great weekend all ya all! 
BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been in a 2 :stoned: to post mode. since the I got back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2012)

:ciao:  4u2  checking in
:bong:

*Rose*..we had some good light show too..was you able to get any pics of the Sky?...how about you *benny*?...you out in the dark with camera?....

*Angus *.....I agree with Irish and would remove the fencing you have up..I could spot that half mile way...They look to blend in nicely with nature...mojo for a great finish.

overcast today and may have rains comeing..need to go prepare...take care and be safe everyone


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU.  Monday sucks.
:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2012)

Good morning LJ and the rest of the BHC crew:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2012)

Morning BHC Start your week off right with THC


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2012)

115 heat index today

Good day to stay inside with the thc

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2012)

on the :28

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2012)

on the :00



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2012)

On the :24, Cindy 99


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

:bolt::bongin::stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2012)

:smoke1: :ciao: 7g!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2012)

:ciao: its :30 and Im in need 
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2012)

on the :11

:ciao: *Duck and all the BHC faithful*

:bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Orange:ciao:

Throwing down a table full of Purple Peach & Pink Mama 

Help yourselves 

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2012)

very nice *Mr Duck*---i'll throw a brick of that PP hash out there for ya all as well   


on the :32


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

Good day Bongers!

Sounds like a lovely buffet of cannabis.

It is a beautiful day here after heavy rains and thunderstorms again last night.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

Got me some new glass...this is a very heavey pieace and very nice...never had the "Nail" bowl befor and am anxious to try..we tried the other day but when I went to heat the nail...it broke in first few seconds of heating...i used my plumbers heat tourch..maybe that was to hot???..im thinking maybe I need a smaller tourch..ill be going to the Glass shop I got it from and ask..and Ill have to get a new Nail...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice :bong1: 4u

I did the same thing to my nail also.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks great 4U. I don't know what a nail is though. Hope you get it fixed so you can BIU proper.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

:ciao: Hi *Rose* hows yer day goin? Well I hope 

keeper lit :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks 7g! My day is going well. The "kids" left after being here for the weekend.  Enjoying the silence. 

I am hanging sheets out on the line as I blew a fuse a little earlier. Love that.

How are you doing? I will join your for a hit or 7.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2012)

:shocked: A unloaded bong :rant: that's bong abuse

Load it up:bong::bong: make your bong happy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks 7g! My day is going well. The "kids" left after being here for the weekend. Enjoying the silence.
> 
> I am hanging sheets out on the line as I blew a fuse a little earlier. Love that.
> 
> How are you doing? I will join your for a hit or 7.


 
A lil stressful at work but it's clearing up. I'm very pumped, this weekend I'll be poppin' my A-train ( was going to pop the mataro blues, but the TW are older beans) seeds and see what gold pops it's head.  The A-train is a seed release by THSeeds which is a cross of Arcata Trainwreck and a Mazar-A-Sharif, w/e that is :confused2: ...lol...

eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

That sounds very good. I grew TW and after I got the popcorn figured out, it was a good plant. I don't know about your Mazar a Sharif...although it is fun to say. Sounds interesting.  TW is a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

HIGH smokinmom!!!! :ciao:



Wuzzup girl? Hope its goin well with you. T-60 mins till a proper :bongin: sesh...:woohoo: n' :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Wish I could join ya in that session.  I gotta wait til kids r in bed.  I'll live vicariously thru u folks til then  

I'm ok.  Just want summer over and for kids to be back in school.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

HI SM!  I'll smoke one for you. I remember wishing for that, school to start.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2012)

got you covered on the :32 *SM* :bong: 


WOW you take big hits girl


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2012)

well---ok then---guess it's my turn again

on the :32 again :bong: :bong: 

what a coincidence


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

This is looking like an hourly occurrence there Orange.

Good, keep it up! i will join you...buku this evening.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> got you covered on the :32 *SM* :bong:
> 
> 
> WOW you take big hits girl



Hahah!  That's some good shiz you're growing!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Gonna do a few :bong1: then I need to begin trimming a Black Dominia x Nepal Indica that is ready to go

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 18, 2012)

:ciao: *PC*
:ciao: BHC

Plants have grown nearly a foot since transplant. Its going to be a hot and sticky one today. In a few days when it cools down ill do a little more LST. 

BIU :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC

its Hump day

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Wednesday!

Am I the only one that has a hard time telling people no sometimes?  

Grrrr.  I need to quit being so nice


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 19, 2012)

MORNIN, Y'ALL!
day 9 of not smokin. gotta start lookin for a new job, and with that comes the DOT physical and drug screen. packed up the bong, vape and dugout that I would take to work with me...sigh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2012)

> Am I the only one that has a hard time telling people no sometimes?



NO!!!!

*FaSt$$$*.......good luck finding new job....do you have to quit smoking?...screw that I wouldnt/dont


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2012)

Morning BHC 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 19, 2012)

:ciao: *all* :bong: :bong: 

another couple weeks of flower left and the colas are falling all over them selves---too late for tomato cages---using stakes and many zip ties to relieve some of the top weight---kinda weird---same strains---nothing different i can think of :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2012)

clones or from seeds Orange?

2 different phenos:confused2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 19, 2012)

yep---pretty crazy---blue rhino and pm clones---go figure---don't ya know---i decided a while back to discontinue the BR---and this is the last of it---typical---they are both weak in the knees from top weight now lol---oh well not my favorite smoke anyway---she served her purpose---it was the pm that started this new trend to be top heavy and now she'll have the room all to herself next time round---not a bad problem to have i guess---thinking about what i amended the soil pile with---might of been that extra lime---also wondering if the stalks are deficient in some way---truth will be at the weigh in---we'll see soon enough:confused2: who knows


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe lack of a breeze:confused2: Those monsters can do that

or could be lack of P. 

I had 2 mixes and one had more P then the other. The one with more P seemed like it was more woody. 

or it could be your buds are just getting to big What a problem


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 19, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Maybe lack of a breeze:confused2:




been there dun that---plenty of air circulation---no changes there---lack of p---not---all transplants to their final bucket get a scoop of bone meal just before the flip---thanks for helping me cover the bases to figure what it was that i did right 

:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi guys and gal  

LOL 4u, glad I'm not the only one..

I said yes to babysitting 2 young kids who will be dropped off at 5:30am  AM!!!  Monday.  Yes, I'm at peak form then, ha ha ha.  Thing is, I've only met her twice and last saw her about 9 yrs ago.   

I'll survive, I hope.

How is everyone?  Duck, oz, orange, 4u, rose, 7, drift...and anyone I might be forgetting.  Catch me up on how ya are.  

Same shiz, diff day here.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 19, 2012)

:ciao: *SM*---no you are not alone---the tatoo on my forehead changes between the words sucker and just ask---


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 19, 2012)

:ciao: *SmokinMom*
:ciao: *Orange*

Hope you guys are nice and :stoned: Plants are green and healthy here, just waiting on rain again tomorrow. 

Hey *Orange* whats your method for PM in veg, whether you visibly see it or not. Its been crazy hot and humid here.

Heat index is in the 110's again, and humidity is in the 90's. With this comes a dew point of nearly 80, so im still dealing with standing water on the girls nearly every morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: *SM*---no you are not alone---the tatoo on my forehead changes between the words sucker and just ask---



:giggle: We must have matching tattoos..lolol.

You boys go take a few big bong hits for me.  I gotta wait for spawn to go to bed..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my lesson in learning to say No. 

A buddy stopped by asking me to help him move. A quick No came out I have to take Mom to Docs for reg check up. Shes great and doing fine:yay: anyway. He ask to borrow my truck:shocked: NO!! well can I use your van here's where hindsight inserts a 

He ask to borrow my van and I said Yes . They had another truck that needed a jump while they were moving so they used my truck yep the fool hooked the Positive and Negative up bassackwards.  Had to tow my van back home with the wiring harness fried to a crispy. Now I'm out my van and it will take $1000 or more to fix. I know there no way they can pay for the fix. So it's just another lesson to say NO!!

This happen 2 days ago and I just got the van back around 4 today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Damn ozz that sucks!  Make em work it off!!

My kids are going to bed, counting down the minutes til I can hit my pipe.    So close, yet so far.......


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Here's my lesson in learning to say No.
> 
> A buddy stopped by asking me to help him move. A quick No came out I have to take Mom to Docs for reg check up. Shes great and doing fine:yay: anyway. He ask to borrow my truck:shocked: NO!! well can I use your van here's where hindsight inserts a View attachment 192435
> He ask to borrow my van and I said Yes . They had another truck that needed a jump while they were moving so they used my truck yep the fool hooked the Positive and Negative up bassackwards.  Had to tow my van back home with the wiring harness fried to a crispy. Now I'm out my van and it will take $1000 or more to fix. I know there no way they can pay for the fix. So it's just another lesson to say NO!!
> ...






ouch what a knuckle head---sounds like you got an IOU from that boy---IOU is 2nd worse to peeps breaking your stuff---#### that good ole boy be packing some 5 gal water jugs in the hills :hubba: ---bet you could find some other laborious tasks to save your back---least it wasn't your truck---bummer


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

What a bummer Ozzy

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2012)

Good morning peeps!

Seems a lot of lessons on saying no here. Man Ozzy, that is terrible. I can't imagine what went thru your mind when you saw your van being towed. Sheesh!

And Sm, that will cure you of the inability to say no....kids at 5:00am? Gives me anxiety just thinking about it.

I think saying no gets easier the older you get. I hope so.

I just enjoyed a latte and joint of Cindy on the patio. Lovely morning here. 

Hope you all have the best day.

Oh, btw, mr rosebud is not enjoying my speedy pot. So, i am going to go purchase some indica's for him to try. LA confidential, Mr nice, and blueberry. I will get a couple of grams each. The delivery guy is bringing it to a friend of mines this morning.

PS, can you tell i couldn't get on here (MP) for two days and I had a lot to say???? (speedy pot)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

OS there's no way in hell anyone will help me carry water to my plants. I don't trust no one with that info. I ain't worried him and his wife will make it up good to me, most likely he be cutting my firewood for awhile and she's keep my belly happy with some of the best pies you ever had pass your lips.

Rose what went thru my mind was "There's not a scratch on it. Why y'all  towing her?" "I'm going to kill someone!!" here's where I fired up a joint. Duofus walks around the truck looking like a man headed to the gallows. We talked a few, looked under the hood, where wires were burnt everywhere, when his wife pulled up with a fresh apple cake in hand(one of my favorites).


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2012)

> she's keep my belly happy with some of the best pies you ever had pass your lips.




For a single guy that is better then money

Ozzy you getting this cool weather rain?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2012)

> PS, can you tell i couldn't get on here (MP) for two days



Yeah, weird things have been happening over here too. Something is definitely up with the server.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

:heart:Rain:yay::woohoo: my back and arms are loving mom nature right now. it's 10 degrees cooler this morning(71 right now) than it has been in awhile


Us single men got to love the women that will make our bellies happy


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2012)

right on time

coffee & :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm jealous of y'alls rain.  Send it to Texas when you've had enough.  

Rose, sounds like a wonderful morning.  I agree with your hubby tho, and much prefer the indicas.  

Orange, your name still makes me smile.    Cheerful on a cloudy day.

Ozz, yum...pie!  I wonder how her cleaning services might be..lol.

duck, I haven't noticed anything with the server on my end..

drift, just noticed you joined here April 06.  I joined August 06.  Do you remember me from back then, or join in any of the wildly hilarious chats in the chatroom wayyy back in the day?

Hmmm...german chocolate cake, anyone?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

I do remember you, and the chat room. Some of those guys were awesome. Some were lost forever in the crash, some moved on, and others were busted. I do wish TBG was still around.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

:30 :bong::bong::fly::stoned:


----------



## painterdude (Jul 20, 2012)

How many of the bong crowd own guns?

I do not but most of my neighbors do.

He was head of his class in Neuroscience.  

Are smart people scary or what?

This guy needed to smoke something better than Mex weed.

Blew the wifey's mind.

What a weird day, huh?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

I own a few and will always have a gun or 2 around. THE GUNS did not have one thing to do with that guy's mind. Ppl always want to holler about the guns but the guns don't think a human has to do that and we all know what a sick and twisted thing that is.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

Guns Don't Kill....Bullets Do...lol...Yeah, I own a mossberg for home defense and I have a .38 loaded with hollows on me at all times. Guns are blamed when ALL accountability should lie with the person who wields it.

and yes, smart people are scary. Mostly because norms make them nervous because they are different and treat them so....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree with ozz and 7.

Yet I don't own a gun.  Well, my son has a bb gun.  

I don't hunt, or shoot for sport.  I feel safe, and I feel confident my 2 dogs would protect me.  One would growl and try to bite, the other (the big one!) would probably lick and drool all over a bad guy..

Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 21, 2012)

about guns.
just think, they somehow manage to take them away from us.
*just like how well they've done the last 40 years winning the drug war 

..they'd just have all the honest legit citizens guns, and be leaving the people we really don't want having them, the only ones with them..
 why harsh gun laws never seem a good idea to me.

*i own one gun.. i think. haven't used it or even seen it in years 


one thing that bothers me so much with our society.. we always overreact afterwards. 
heard paris shut down a premiere.
 places not allowing masks.
heck, post 911, we basically handed all our rights away if we want to travel. 
so sad how we don't see it coming then completely overreact.. we're always one step behind.
we gotta try to figure out *** is wrong with our society that we see stuff like the colorado shooting way to often. killing a bunch of random innocent people.. why?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2012)

How bout we just don't sell assault rifles? Do you really need semi automatic or automatic to kill a deer or moose?

We had guns when we lived in Alaska. Haven't had one in years.

Good points Kaotic.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2012)

I for one don't see the need for the assault rifles or semi or full auto. But I was raised that if I took a shot and missed I got my hid tanned with a belt. You don't take a shot you cant make and you make sure you hit what your aiming at.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

:ciao: Guys

I'm :stoned: and yet productive! Check this out! http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61938

Its a shame about the colorado shooting. Way buzz kill


----------



## kaotik (Jul 21, 2012)

oh yeah i agree.. what does an average citizen need an assault rifle for.

but at the same time, bombs are already illegal.. and apparently he had a bunch of them too. 
i just think we do to much outlawing of stuff instead of inward looking at ourselves and our society.

i fear they're gonna try to push some gun control with this (i think there was already some UN arms thing set for next week)
more-so i fear we don't pathetically start getting the TSA at every theatre (then a mall shooting, so we'll do it there, then a ... etc etc etc)  *said in jest.. though it's not far fetched 

*sry on the buzz kill drft, i'll stop now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi folks.  

My oldest comes home from scout camp today.  He's been gone for a week.  Heck, he's been gone for 2 1/2 weeks it seems.  8 days at a family reunion, then back home just 2 nights, then gone again for another week. Normally I rejoice at the break from kids .  But this is the one who gave us such a scare with pneumonia in the hospital 3 weeks ago.  I guess my motherly feelings came back with him.  :giggle:  Now how can I get rid of the other 2 for a few days.  THEY ARE DRIVING ME NUTSO!!

C'mon Aug 27!!!!!!!!!!!!  :woohoo:  School starts.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> C'mon Aug 27!!!!!!!!!!!!  :woohoo:  School starts.



And the day after is my birthday! :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2012)

If I'm not too hungover from the Incubus/Linkin Park (aug 27 too) show that night, I'll happily wake and bake in celebration of your bday in the morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2012)

Sm, summer school, day camp, week camp, boot camp, pottery making class, art class, swimming class...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2012)

Just like the War on Drugs that they are losing, they are also losing the War on Terror and in doing so just taking more of our rights away.

The terrorist wins when the citizens are to scared and are forced to change their lifestyles for what may happen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh yea rose, I love camps.  Unfortunately they are $$$.  We do have pool memberships.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2012)

My kids said i paid them a nickle for every grasshopper they found and drowned.  Now that is summer.  Sorry Sm...just wishing with ya.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2012)

> My kids said i paid them a nickle for every grasshopper they found and drowned.



*Rose* are they still available?

I got a slew of those nasty hoppers eating my girls.

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2012)

Get some Seven dust and dust your plants and a circle around around them as big as you can.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:
:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning Duck! :ciao:

Your always the earliest riser! Im a close second tho. Get plenty of rain the last two days?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

*d-7 *

Most of the rain missed us here

We only got 5/8" the other morning and that was it.

But we did get the cooler temps for a day or two


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 22, 2012)

It took forever to get here for us duck. But once it did start raining i believe we got about 3 or 4 inches in 48 hours. Loving the cooler temps too. Yesterday was 80, and this morning is even nicer! I hate sweating, especially when im not going anything. Its sucks sweating when our just standing around. YUK!

This humidity im making me nervous. Going to be buying some eagle 20 this week and get a couple applications in before flower middle of next month im thinking.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

> This humidity im making me nervous.



Me too. Not to much outside, but I just chopped a Black Dominia x Nepal Indica indoors and all the main colas had bud rot 

Those 90% humidity days zapped her pretty good.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh no on the bud rot Duck. What a disappointment after all the time it takes to get to bud. I don't know if i could grow in that humidity. 

Good morning Bongers.
When I couldn't get on here for two days I missed you guys. I missed Duck always being here when I get up.

I am not up to snuff today. Hope you all are.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

Tune up your :bong1: it's time for a Sunday BIU session Let's hear those :bong1: a bubbling


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 22, 2012)

:ciao: Ozz! 

Get plenty of rain? Sounds like duck got missed. Got 3 or 4 inches here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

4.25 here for a 2 day total. That''s what my rain gauge says. I glad to because that means no carrying water for a few days


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope ya get to feeling better Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Duck. I will.

Ozzy, that is a lot of rain, glad you won't have to haul for a couple days.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 22, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Morning Duck! :ciao:
> 
> Your always the earliest riser! Im a close second tho. Get plenty of rain the last two days?





:laugh: :stoned: on the second part of my day here already on the :27:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.  Sending some Texas sunshine.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like rain........maybe


BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Monday morning BIU Session now in progress please join in

:bong::bong1::bongin::ccc:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning Bong hogs!

It is a beautiful morning in my part of the world. I hope it is in yours as well.

You know what to do!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:

Joining in

Feeling better Rose?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better Rose

It's looks to be a sunny hot day here but I luckily get to stay  in the shade and BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, you make me feel better!

I follow up with doc this week. 

This a a couple clones of medicine woman I wasn't going to flower till Sept...   I think they need to go to flower pretty soon or they will be monsters, what do you think? I wasn't going to flower this summer cause of heat. I think i better change my mind.

I will join you my bongers...lets BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Over here Mother Nature cannot decide.

Sprinkles with wind, but humid and overcast. Not sure what it is going to do but suppose to be like this for awhile.

No a/c yet, just the :bong1:

and I am biu'ing :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Rose


Never grew them so don't know about the stretch, but they are lovely girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Duck, they have been very happy in the new super soil I guess.

Is your AC out? or just not that hot there?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Rose

We are finally getting a break from the heat :woohoo: 

Nice not hearing the a/c running


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 23, 2012)

morning all---found white fly in the flower room today on a pink mamma---all this time i was worried about the rh and whaaaam blindsided by a bug---what doesn't get harvested gets sprayed (hate that) and clean clean clean the whole enchilada---

nice plants and dirt you got there rb---mojo your way to recovery

:bong: :bong: :bong:---on the :00


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Bummer Orange

Hope ya get it taken care of.

:bongin: on the :20   :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange before going into full force attack look at the undersides of a few leaves to see if you have larvae attached to them.

:ciao: SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi ozz!  And duck , you weren't supposed to share my pic, but it's ok... Lolol.

Orange, bummer.  Hope u nip it in the bud (lol) quickly.

Rose, glad you're on the mend.  

I have those 2 kids today.  The mom never put my zip code in her gps and she knocked on a door 2 cities away from me at 5:30 am.   
She eventually found her way after we talked on the phone.  Poor lady.  The kids are pretty cute, and keeping mine entertained.

I'm still trying to figure out how I can sneak a few hits...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats what bathroom fans were made for SM


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

fabric sheets in an old paper towel tube us while exhaling.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

bake cookies and the kids will be happy and never smell a thing


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> bake cookies and the kids will be happy and never smell a thing



and hurry

I love PB cookies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

The big problem is where my stash is, dammit!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

There is lots of ideas for you SM. Go to the bathroom and lock the door with dryer sheets and all. You can do it. Do it.

Orange, so sorry about the white fly, i have not had the pleasure. Do they eat roots or leaves?  Good luck in the cleaning. Don't breathe is stuff. 

Cookies....I miss food.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Only prob is, my stash is hiding in a BBQ grill out back and kids are running around everywhere...

I need to rethink my hiding spots!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

A stoner without a plan to get to their stash? You are a lightweight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Takes one to know one.

Lmfao


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 23, 2012)

on the :32

:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> A stoner without a plan to get to their stash?...



That is unheard of:shocked:

I think I seen a birdy fly into the grill


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

The kids went home.  Wish I could get rid of mine for an hr or two, lol.

Some for me somebody 

Where's 4u been?  Drifting?  7?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2012)

:ciao: Been busy in the garden. My white widow has frickin PM! AHG! 90% humidity was too much for it. Satoris look great still, standing at 6' tall now. Time to get some Eagle20 :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2012)

:ciao:   *Mom*...been camping this last weekend ...I pick up the oldesst at airport tomarrow..yeah..I miss her


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad u checked in 4u.  How was the camping weather?

Nite everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

Good morning Peeps.

4U, have fun with your daughter, i bet you have missed her. 

drft: i bet you do have pm at that humidity level... Good luck with all that. yuck. sorry.

SM, you're looking lovely this morning.

I spent the day waiting to see the doc yesterday. He says he is gonna fix me. I told them pot had been saving my life. His 70 year old nurse said she wanted to try it. The doc said to keep it up.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rose*

:woohoo:.....:woohoo:    



BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I spent the day waiting to see the doc yesterday. He says he is gonna fix me. I told them pot had been saving my life. His 70 year old nurse said she wanted to try it. The doc said to keep it up.




:shocked: A doctor with common sense. wish that was contiguous


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Duck. Your a good friend.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Rose

:bongin: on the :23 :bong:

Hot and humid here today


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2012)

I hear you duck! 94 with a heat index of 105. Humidity is 80%. BLAH!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Glad u checked in 4u.  How was the camping weather?
> 
> Nite everyone.


 

it was nice..had a misty rain saturday morning that made for a humid day..its great to get out and relax

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Bad morning here at the nest today
Threw my back out yesterday morning and now I can barely move.
Dogs don't understand and just want to be dogs, but it took me over 1/2 hr. to get my feet on the floor.

Gonna be a long day here 

Trying to hold off on the Biu's as I have an important call coming in today, but after that, it's get out of my way


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh no Duck. Get on ice if you haven't already. 20 min on every hour. I hate back pain...So sorry.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Rose

I put on one of the icy-cold things when it happen.

It was bad last night, but this morning after trying to sleep it was edit edit edit edit edit edit edit.

But I will get through it, just takes longer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

Duck hope your back straightens up and quits hurting. 

Well the war on drugs started up again around here yesterday, LEO was out flying the tree tops. Anybody else get a cold chill down their back when they hear a copter flying?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2012)

Crap Ozzy, I would be sitting around looking guilty. I have your grow deep in a hollow where no one could spot. Geez, stay safe baby.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah Ozzy I heard they have begun their fly overs down there.

I am sort of use to it being there is a nearby airport and wildlife fly overs.

I was more concerned when the fighter jets were flying over low, but that stopped once the POTUS was done visiting.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

Their all in woodland clearing where they can see the sun for most of the day but if the plant is in the wide open sunlight it is also in the view from the sky. Training and getting the plants to blend in without looking like man is there all the time is the hard part. I have been told by a buddy that was in the National Guard that most the time they would see a trail thru the woods and it was what lead them to the plants. That's one of the reasons I never walk the same path in the woods.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2012)

That makes good sense Ozzy. Sheesh, what a worry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2012)

:ciao:  ladies and gents...hope ya get better soon *duck*..I hate back pain


*ozzy*...a few years back I was parinoid to hear anything fly over...and I live near a small airport...lol...But being leagle sure takes that away...I stay withing my plant count....outback anyway:giggle:....could yui emagin 45 plants outback:hollysheep:

Lets all BIU   for the *Duck*
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks 4u & Ozzy

Ozzy, I have a special way I cover my trails. As it would be impossible for me to take a different route each time. And I would have to agree with your friend. It is much easier to see a trails then see plants if planted correctly from the air.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

morning bhc---may you all have a :bong: :bong: :bong: hump day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys n gal

Duck, sorry about your back.    Got any muscle relaxants?  I've thrown mine out before, it hurt so f-n bad.

Ozz, hope your plants are nicely camouflaged.  I remember being very paranoid and chopping too soon thanks to the flyovers.  Stupid rookie mistake.  You're a seasoned pro and much more calm, lol.

My friend calls at 11pm saying shes coming over with a 12 Pk of beer.  She left at 4ish.  I'm wondering if a lil hair of the dog might make me feel better, not.  

Gonna pry myself outta bed now and start my day since its 12 noon.  

Biu everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

I vote for the hair of the dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I vote for the hair of the dog



I don't have the guts to try.  Lmfao.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

If ya keep the first sip down its a piece of cake


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

If you don't stop drinking you don't get hangovers 

I don't get paranoid til the copters are overhead then it's full camo and the ghillie suit on and into hid mode to see how close to my plants they truly are


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooohhhh duck, I want a piece of cake now.   

LOL ozz, is that the secret?  

Ok, kids are dragging me to the pool.  I'm gonna pass out in the heat.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

No improvement over here. Gonna start looking for a quack once they open.

Trying out some new stuff. _Black Dominia x Nepal Indica_, pretty good. Great pain relief and taste.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2012)

:bongin: on the:15

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2012)

:bongin: on the :23

was at the :20 too

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2012)

Good morning!

Duck, I am sorry you aren't any better. I hope you get some relief today, i know you are miserable. You aren't stoned are ya? Looks like you have been working real hard on that this morning. Glad it helps your pain. Ice again. Hope you can get in to a chiro this morning.

Good morning everyone else. I go get legal today for another year. oh boy.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 26, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

:ciao: Duck, back pain sucks arse. Hope you get to feeling better. 

:ciao: Rose, you lucky girl!


BIU guys, its thursday and one of the hottest days of the month. BLAH! 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 26, 2012)

morning BHC---nothing like a good wake and bake session before the others arrive---on the :45  :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2012)

:ciao:   another nice grow day

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2012)

Duck I'm sorry you're still in pain.  Hopefully they sort you out ASAP.

You are a lucky girl rose.  I'm jealous!

Drift, how hot is hot?  Hasn't been too bad here.  What I mean is, we haven't had many 100+ days, but still have lots of 98s, lol.  

Hi 4u, Os. Ozz, and anyone else I might be forgetting.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2012)

Good morning SM, you are right I am lucky as are all the folks in legal states. I don't know if I could grow if I wasn't legal, I would be a nervous wreck. I do love growing.  

How was the pool yesterday? It is supposed to be 96 here today. A pool sounds devine.

Hey Duck, have you tried walking in your pool to loosen up your back?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2012)

The pool is a great idea duck, think you can get in and out of it?

Honey bunches of oats- the lunch of champions, yum yum.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 26, 2012)

:ciao: 

:bong:

:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2012)

drft, did you just bong and dash??? I will smoke um up with ya'll. on the :06


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 26, 2012)

i need a good fat bong rip on the :08---:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh  ok, i can join you as well.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 26, 2012)

i feel better already---but just to make sure---here is 1 more little one :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

:bonginn the :21

:bong:

and going to docs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2012)

How ya feelin duck?  See the dr?  

Hi drift I see u down there.

Happy Friday rose, oz, 4u, os, 7, hope I'm not forgetting anyone.

Back to bed, goodnight.  Zzzzzz.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, SM, I saw that you were here and thought something is not right, then i read your going back to bed, and I am relieved. Phewy. Don't get up so early and scare me like that.

Mr Duck, going to the doctor today. I hope you get some relief quickly. Do you need ozzy to come and water your plants? ha.

It is Friday and 70 degrees at 6:00am, gonna be a hot one. Have a great day all...and join me will ya? BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2012)

:ciao:   :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

:woohoo:

Back from the docs and feeling much better.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 27, 2012)

good to see you flying around again there *Duck*

morning *BHC*

i need a :bong: ---aaaahhhhh


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Orange

Gonna be a good day

Do some :bong1: get a few laughs from gj:laugh: and enjoy myself

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

It is a great day to be alive...lets celebrate...Satori all around.

Too much coffee?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll join ya Rose:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Duck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys and gal

That's great news duck!  What did he say?  Give ya some good meds?

Someone take a hit for me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 27, 2012)

:bongin:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

on the :27 :bong: 

and

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

:bong: on the :15


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 27, 2012)

:bong: :32


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

On the :33


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 27, 2012)

:ciao: how's mrs. rb today


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

If i was any better, i'd be twins.

How are you Orange?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 27, 2012)

moving a bit slow today after some thursday fun---another nap, another :bong: on the :26  and i'll be ready to go again---


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

:bong: :35


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

:ciao: 

:bong2: 

:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey drfting:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

:ciao: Howdy duck!

Hope your feeling in tip top duck form. Get any rain today? 

Got some kelp and brer rabbit molasses. Want to build a better tea for a boost in flower. Any idears at the duck pond?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

:ciao: Rose, i see you down there!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey drft!!!!! Good to see you.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey drfting, yes I am feeling better thanks.

My bloom tea consists of Jamaican Bat Guano, Indonesian Bat Guano, a little kelp, molasses.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

High bhc

It's 2:30am.  I think most of you are probably in dreamland.  Where I should be, lmfao.

Getting eaten by Mosquitos.  Wonder if I taste like chicken.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High bhc
> 
> It's 2:30am.  I think most of you are probably in dreamland.  Where I should be, lmfao.
> 
> Getting eaten by Mosquitos.  Wonder if I taste like chicken.



lmfao sm  :spit: :rofl: :hubba: 

morning bhc---off to the water park with the girls---:woohoo: :lama: 


on the :01


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2012)

have fun Orange! Enjoy.

Hey bongers, BIU  it is time.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2012)

:ciao:   Friendly Bugers...I meen bongers

gots to work on my tent again today...I may have outgrown the tent...


high of 75f today...:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2012)

:ciao: Hi 4U! Missed yah bud!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2012)

:bongin: on the :50

:bong:

Greners has a vid on installing flanges 4u, forgot to mention it yesterday


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

Water park, how fun!  We have a decent one 10 mins from my house but it's uber expensive.  

Man, I don't remember posting last night, lmfao.  I need to lay off the hash a little.. Lmfao.

Anyone watching the Olympics?

Girls night tonight, looking forward to seeing my friend Becky.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey SmokinMom:ciao:

My water park is free but they do have a few around here that you need to pay for.

Yep been watching since yesterday.

Say hi to Becky for me


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey ducky 

Becky had an even wilder night then I did last night, so we've moved it too tomorrow evening instead.  Wanna be in peak form ya know...lol.

So now maybe I'll drag my hungover self back to bed. 

High everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2012)

:ciao: bhc :bong: on the :32


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2012)

little overcast today...need to finish the tent and start a test run tonight hopein

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bongin: on the :50
> 
> :bong:
> 
> Greners has a vid on installing flanges 4u, forgot to mention it yesterday


 

I have the exhaust hooked up...I had lots of foil tape...I dont like all the pin holes it has...I taped all those over as well...Im going with 600MH/HPS...440cfm..in a 2x4x5  tent

SMokmom...I watched Phelps loose last night and the womans bike race is on now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hi 4U! Missed yah bud!


 
busy busy busy.....Ita allways great to come in and see all my friendly folks lets BIU ALL DAY

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2012)

High guys.

Yea 4u, I wasn't expecting him to do so bad.  I hope he gets his mojo back.

So becky called at 11pm last night.  I went over and we went to bed at 6am.  

I'm too old for this!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So becky called at 11pm last night.  I went over and we went to bed at 6am.


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2012)

Omg we were baked/drunk when she turned on some hardcore porn, holy crap!  That dude did what with those 4 bananas?  It was like a trainwreck and I couldn't turn away.  holy crapoli. There are some whack individuals in this world.     Crazy!  And I think Im scared for life. 

No pics of that ozz, sorry.  Lmfao!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I have the exhaust hooked up...I had lots of foil tape...I dont like all the pin holes it has...I taped all those over as well...Im going with 600MH/HPS...440cfm..in a 2x4x5  tent




What tent did you get?

My veg tent is a cheap one from e-bay and had quite a few pin holes, but not a boat load.

My flower tent was a bit more expensive(Secret Jardin DRII) but has no pin holes.

I figured my veg tent was not as important on the complete darkness, so I went with a cheaper one. Wish I would have got the Secret Jardin for both.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2012)

I Dont know the name as I got from a friend...the pin holes are where the stitching is ...Im a use black duct tape..lights just came on and am force flowering WEG as a test run...I topped my male and female purple frosting as they was a big big for the tent..will place them in when I have things dialed in


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

> the pin holes are where the stitching is



Hard to find good sewers I guess


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys

No comment on my last post huh?  Lmfao!!!!

Can't decide if I wanna smoke or not.  Maybe I'll just go to bed.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

> No comment on my last post huh?



I didn't want to get banned

BIU SmokinMom BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 30, 2012)

:ciao: Morning duck

BIU
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:

:48::48::48: We :fly::stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

Happy 4:20 London :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2012)

:ciao: Hiii everyone. !!!! It's time to :bongin: it up. Happy Monday all.

 anyone care to get :stoned: with me....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll join ya 7-g

On the :07

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2012)

:aok::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2012)

gots work to do

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 30, 2012)

:cool2: 4U

Working on a flower tea now. Do you use guano? Making 15 gallons at a time. curious what your ratio is for an undiluted bloom tea using Indonesian. if my math is right its 2-3 cups. Seems like alot!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2012)

a dab o earwax on that :bong: will do just fine---thanx


help yourself---looks like nap time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2012)

I use bat poo...kelp...alpha..mollasses..... 

1/2 cup dry to every gallon..

1 tablespoon to every gallon...

I am making this stuff in a 55 gallon barrel now...with a recirqu pump to mix for 3 days...I like to top dress with cal/mag..twice a month...things are getting interesting in back now


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

2 for Tuesday :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2012)

:bongin: on the :32, :33, 34 :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2012)

:ciao: bhc---another day doing my least favorite task in between earwax :bong:  :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2012)

That sounds kinda weird Orange. What are you doing? 

Good morning Bongers and tokers and midnight smokers!

It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood. Hope it is in yours.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a wonderful day in my neighborhood too Rose

Made even better with my friends here at MariP.

1..2...3....:bong:


:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It's a wonderful day in my neighborhood too Rose
> 
> Made even better with my friends here at MariP.
> 
> ...




well ain't that the truth *Duck*

rb---just trimming today---did earwax yesterday---it comes from high grade trim and is the proceeds of thc extraction by butane---nice to roll it around in keif for cleaner handling before burning it

:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Tuesday everyone.

What's for dinner?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2012)

chicken   :rofl:


----------



## bubba887 (Aug 1, 2012)

HEY BHC! hope alll is well!!

Back to the sober side of life ;[

On a good note, When the RR is cured, Ill get hella stoned. lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy Tuesday everyone.
> 
> What's for dinner?




quart of milk and a dozen oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

Good morning Duck,

Good morning all ya all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

:ciao::48::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2012)

I am fixin to drag mr rb around the block with me.

I have had my morning satori and am ready to enjoy the cooler morning.

My adult kids left yesterday and I am happy to have the quiet house back..

enough about me....what are you guys doing?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

:48: nough said

Setting here with the spotter scope watching the hill for new bullet back stops.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2012)

:ciao: fellow enthusiasts---may your day be filled with what you love best :bong: :bong:  ---dabs are on the kitchen counter---


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2012)

Why thank you, orange  

Good morning, errrr....afternoon all.

I think I'll drop kids off at the pool, come home and enjoy a few hits, then go right back, lol.  Unfortunately, the 8yr old is too young to be left by himself at the pool so I'll leave him in the car while I quickly run out back.  

Hey, it's worth a try.  

Or not...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

Better leave the ac on and his gameboy changed up you'll be awhile trying to get that head straight

I'm playing in the pond myself today too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2012)

Mission accomplished.  

Found a spot under the shady trees.  The pool isn't too busy.

Life is good.  Even when it's 104.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2012)

Dam this Gooey is good stuff...I found myself stuck in me chair watching..."Womens water polo":stoned:

Time to :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2012)

Hahahaha 4u!  Who's winning?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

obviously 4U :giggle:


:rofl:

:stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^^^funny stuff right there!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2012)

:ciao:

:bong:

:48:

:bolt:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :cool2: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2012)

:icon_smile: :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Gonna be a long day to day

Going to that state North of me. 4 1/2 hour drive one way just to sit in court for a few minutes and then drive back.

Might as well BIU is is going to be awhile.

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahaha 4u!  Who's winning?


 

was a tie...they still have a chance to take gold if USA beats china next...you know they have to tread water the entire game?...even when they go penalty box:holysheep: 



*duck*....drive safe brother

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 2, 2012)

:ciao: 4U

:ciao: Bongers

BIU :bong: It sure is nice outdoors!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2012)

Good morning All!

Duck, good luck today and yes, drive carefully. That is a long day.

Hey drft! How you doing?

SM, 4U, Orange, Ozzy, all have a great day.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 2, 2012)

:ciao: Rose! :heart:

How is it going for yah? My satoris sure are starting to stretch! Cant wait come october! My first cured bowl pack will be in honor of you! Im excited!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

nice a lil coffee and a :bong: snapper

Happy a.m. bongers!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2012)

A little late to the party but being new to the whole grow area I built this little device because I thought it would cool the smoke and make it more enjoyable???
hopefully my first real grow will produce the smooth cool taste of quality we all seek.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

welcome to the club *plmelec*

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Rose! :heart:
> 
> How is it going for yah? My satoris sure are starting to stretch! Cant wait come october! My first cured bowl pack will be in honor of you! Im excited!


 

:rofl:   you kiss assss...Dont try and sweet talk *RoseBud*...we all Know she Loves me Bestissst


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Rose! :heart:
> 
> How is it going for yah? My satoris sure are starting to stretch! Cant wait come october! My first cured bowl pack will be in honor of you! Im excited!



Your grow has been a joy to watch... what a success story. Love it! You did the work. and boy come harvest, you are gonna be busy.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2012)

plmelec said:
			
		

> View attachment 193230
> A little late to the party but being new to the whole grow area I built this little device because I thought it would cool the smoke and make it more enjoyable???
> hopefully my first real grow will produce the smooth cool taste of quality we all seek.



Welcome! A fine looking bong you have there!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 2, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   you kiss assss...Dont try and sweet talk *RoseBud*...we all Know she Loves me Bestissst




             :ignore:

Lmao, 4U! I don't need to "sweet talk" Rose.....Come on, its me. :hubba:
after all "Im kind of a big deal" (Anchorman) Quite the ladies man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

:rofl:

enjoy the rest of ya day *drft*


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 2, 2012)

:ciao: Thanks for the laugh, friend! Hope your doing well. Much Green Mojo our way!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

T-45 mins and counting until I :bong:ItUp 

keepem stoked my cannafriends...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Back and :bongin:

On the :54 :bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

Go to see you back Duck, Your wings tired?:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, lost a few feathers too. Glad to be back and :bongin:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome home.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Rose :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

Is it a good thing or bad, to be told "your the ruin of 3 marriages" and I've never been married? then to top that off I can't throw or go to the bachelor party, but I can come to the bachelorette after the mothers leave:huh:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow ozzy, that is funny that you can go to the party after the mothers leave. You a very bad boy or what?  You are very powerful to ruin three marriages. I take it all as a compliment...in a really weird way.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm the guy that's tells your husband "your already in trouble, might as hit the strip club. The couch sleeps better when your drunk."


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2012)

Good early morning bonger friends.

Glad you don't have to drive 8 hours Duck.

It's friday, to you people that work for a living. ha.

BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2012)

:ciao:  *Duck*...Glad your home safe

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2012)

Good morning everyone.  What a wild last few hours I've had!!

Someone kicked in our back gate during the night.  It had been locked, so maybe since it didn't fully cooperate, they gave up and went somewhere else.  We don't lock the sliding glass door, but will start doing it now.    I had horrible visions of home invasions and the like.

My daughter had a friend sleep over and this morning they were out riding bikes when the friend hit a rock and hit her head hard on the pavement.  No blood, but quite a scrape and goose egg.  They walked the bikes home, but the friend had no memory of anything that happened before then.  Didn't recall the bike ride at all.  My daughter was freaking out and her friend was also since she forgotten everything.  They were feeding off eachother and making eachother more upset.  It was so fun calling her mom.    .  They took her to the Dr and she didn't seem to have a concussion and they have to keep an eye on her for 72 hrs.

When they left, I called the police to file a report about the gate.  My mom comes to get my oldest for lunch and the patrol car was still out front.  My mom freaks, not knowing what's going on.  She and I have never ever gotten along, so who knows what she was thinking, about her daughter with the alternative lifestyle.   

So here I am.  Wish I could sneak off and calm my nerves for a bit. 

TGIF, biu.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh geez sm, what a time. Those are both scary things. Sheesh. Glad they gave up and went on and you all are ok. Except the friend. That had to be a great call to make.

You do need to calm your nerves. Don't you need to go crawl in your bbq or something?  Hope the rest of your day is much better.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2012)

:yeahthat:   sympathy :bong: :bong: for smokinmom---it'll get better


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Smokinmom, I'm :bong:'in it up as we speak in your honor.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Same here, SM. :bong:

BIU BHC :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

Where's the Duck?  

Hi Drft. Good to see you.

I am smoking a joint of satori this morning and gonna drag my behind around the block. Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2012)

going camping

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2012)

Have fun 4U!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2012)

Stay safe 4u

Duck must have Partied hard last night

SM I hope your daughter's friend is alright. 

Time to BIU  til the cows come home, sure am glad I dont own any anymore


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey, thanks guys.  

Turns out the neighbor had his back wheels stolen off his truck that night too.  So I got the better end of that bargain.  Maybe they ran to hide in my backyard...who knows. 

We went and got some motion detector lights for the driveway and the patio, fixed the porch lights and will now be leaving those on at night.

The girl is ok, just a few bumps and bruises.

Hmmm I think I'm gonna grab a quick smoke while I can.

Happy Saturday folks.  Biu!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 4, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :stoned:  :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Evening BHC:ciao:

*Rose* I got up real early and went to the flea market
Sold a bunch, bought very little and had a ball

*Ozzy* that was Tuesday night
Paid for it Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Today has been the first day I have felt human again Sure am glad I don't do that to often.Only special occasions.

Have fun camping *4u*
Hope your weather is better then what mine is right now. 50+mph wind gusts with rain and hail. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2012)

*Duck* sounds like need to practice a little more Fire water between :bong: Getting ready to get my drink on now little shine and a "Raging _itch "beer it a real good store bought beer.


 here a couple pics of the web of it


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Ozzy that is one thing I do not want to practice:laugh:
I use to practice it daily but that was 12 years ago.
Much rather practice :bongin:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi ducky I c u down there!  

My friend just left its 5:32am and it's bedtime for me.  Nite folks.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2012)

Good Night SmokinMom, Sweet dreams


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah I quit the Daily practice on drinking too it got boring. 

Never been bored with the :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello bongers and bongette.  

Im gonna take it easy today and just park it in front of the Olympics.

Craving jack n the box tacos.  Bring me some.  Lmfao.  

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A bit cooler here this morning

It feels good

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2012)

Good hot morning folks!

It was 79 degrees at 5 am... gonna be a hot one.  Good day to start the flower tent up huh? no, but did it anyway.

Have a great day and that is right after you BIU!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 6, 2012)

:ciao: Rose, 4U, Duck, Ozz, SM

:ciao: BHC

Rose, Its been hot here too and I'm ready for the cooler months of fall. Just means ill be splitting wood for the winter tho. The humidity is what makes it so unbearable here. Heat Index gets into the 120's :holysheep:

Stay cool Bongers! :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

Morning duck, oz, 7, drift, rose, 4u, anyone else I'm missing..

It's nearly noon, I should get up.  

Anyone with cool plans this week?
Same shiz, diff day here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

ORANGE!  I can't believe I forgot you!  Hello to you too.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What a wonderful morning

Cool and quite

BIU:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2012)

hello to you too smokinmom :hubba:

and drft, ozzy, 4u, and all 

morning *Duck*---you certainly are up and at em early @3:50 my time---tuff time sleeping here---got the borg---looking like mites/and/or white fly in the flower room---need to figure out what to do---only 3 weeks left till harvest---can't be spraying forbid---any thoughts

:ciao: rosebud too


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning Orange :ciao:

:laugh: Not as early as you Orange.

Sent ya a pm on the mites.

:bongin: on the :22 :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2012)

on the :46

thanks duck---just left amazon---cost more to ship than the product


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Should be able to purchase at your local box stores and grocery stores.

:bongin: on the:05

:bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 7, 2012)

:ciao: Duck

Get plenty of rain in the last 48 hours? Took a while for us, but it finally came last night. No need to lug water :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey drfting:ciao:

No rain yesterday but we did get an 1 1/2" the day/night before

Calling for rain again Thursday and Friday with cooling temps. My indoor love the cooling temps

:bongin: on the :10 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ORANGE SUNSHINE!!!!*
Enjoy your day!

On a worse note, can you get yourself some liquid lady bugs? It is a spray I have had to use in flower. It is organcic and you have to spray the heck outta them, but it worked for me.

Good morning my bongers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2012)

so what you get for the mites orange...I do preventive maintanance..and dont have the issue..oh...and I use azamax

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2012)

hola mrs. *Rosebud* thanks for the happy b-day wishes :heart: 48 yrs.today and aging like fine wine  ---will look for liquid ladybugs---nice to add to the arsenal---very leery to spray anything this late in flower

hey 4u---got me some "No Pest Strips" online---supposed to kill them in their tracks---no spraying---just a set it and forget it---emits a pesticide while it hangs---also gonna add a timer to the exhaust fan to give the stuff time to work while the lights are out

blazing saddles hot and humid here today---:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

Happy bday orange.  I'll happily smoke in your honor today. 

All u bongers sure get up early.  

Gonna be a hot one here today.  Should we stay in or venture to some chlorinated water somewhere?  Decisions, decisions...

Have great daze drift, 7, bday boy, duck, rose, ozz, 4u...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2012)

I used those as well befor *orangesunshine*..me dont care for the pesticides  and they sticky as heck...mine allways ended up wrapped around the fan leafs..:doh:..

its been a cooler day today but the sun should burn it off later....been working in the SHed...I really thinking on getting this t5 light setup for my veg area...insted of the 2 @ 400 and 250MH....going to go grow shop now and have a look see...also had a buddy stop by with a few more clones for the SHed...chiesel(sp)..HOG..and Pineapple express:yay:...how many strains yall running


:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

just 2 atm


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

*4u*

5 in flower

4 in veg


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2012)

:rofl: *4u* i too have had many a losing battle with the sticky fly strip and my hair---things are nasty with a mind of their own---you know i support the organics as much as i can---but---desperate situations require desperate measures---i am not losing my crop to the borg---

on the :11 :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

on the :25 :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2012)

on the :27

:bong:


and :28

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2012)

On the 5:17...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

On the 9:30 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone care for a pina colada?  I make the real thing.   Yum.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll have a 151 str8 like me Rum cold


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

Bud Lite lime..and me :bong1:



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2012)

I finished with a few Blue Moons and a bowl.
Life is good.

I had a great time celebrating orange's bday... Heheh


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

and the :47:bongin:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeepers 

Everyone must be sleeping in this morning

:bongin: on the :47

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

on the :22 my duck friend

gonna be another scorcher round here today


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Life is good.
> 
> I had a great time celebrating orange's bday... Heheh



glad you enjoyed yourself sm   many of my friends asked where i found the hottie dancing on the table :hubba:  told them i do not kiss and tell  thanks for being there  life is good


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

Your such a gentleman Orange.

Good morning Duck...

Good morning all you bong heads, and you know who you are.

The wind is blowing, the walk was great, now I shall be smoking.
Join me please.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2012)

It's days like this you just want to set on the porch :bong: and watch the clouds go by


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

morning *Rosebud*---morning *Ozzy* try this purple peach earwax on the :49 :bong: :bong: breakfast of champions :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

Musings of a stoned woman:

I need color coded papers. 

If i can't have dairy and no latte's, I am not sure life is worth living.

Thanks for being here. Who else could i share such important thoughts.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's days like this you just want to set on the porch :bong: and watch the clouds go by



Exactly. (specially when you smoke the night time pot in the morning by mistake.)


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

what's shaking RB---color coded papers---don't kill yourself over lattes---you always got black coffee or tea---maybe take up boozing---


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

I love lattes. It is the last great food pleasure...I will put my big girl panties on and have another boring cup of asam black tea, but i will grieve my lattes. Soon i will quit whining about it too. but not yet.

How you doing Orange, does the party continue? How is the borg?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

dang---just dang---thanking my lucky stars i survived another extended party like a rock star world tour---looking forward to a little down time on the porch there with you and ozzy watching the different cloud formations---tuff to tell if they are really chem trails though---battle with the borg has just begun---using the hot shot hanging pest strip---saw some dead this morning---concerned that the heat is gonna devastate the room---i am shutting down the exhaust when lights are out to give the pesticide a chance to soak in---


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2012)

I didn't know those were safe to use around food stuff? I hope it works well for you. My flower room is 90 degrees and I can't do anything more that I know of to bring it down.

Glad you can still party like the rockstar you are.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Ozzy you must be in the same weather pattern today.

Just a few clouds and no wind, the water is like a mirror. 

The bong is gripped well on these days. Get daydreaming and forget it is in your hand.

Love the Latte's myself Rose but they don't like me
Need to stay away from dairy and it sucks, cause I love Ice Cream.

I will join in a little bong-a-thon with Rose and the rest of the BHC  

:bong:::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2012)

Orange those pest strips don't do much ime a cold shower for the plants works better


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks ozzy---here is where my head is at---3 weeks left---humidity in the room is constant 50% and i am concerned about mold/rot if i rinse them down with plain water---too late to spray anything organic or chemical base cause it's gonna leave a nasty taste---don't want predatory mites cause then i am still smoking mites---thought the strip for a week or so would knock down the assault---another week or so to clear out the residue and then harvest---???


i guess the rinse, hope for the best and fire up the de humidifier is the responsible road to take


----------



## cubby (Aug 8, 2012)

:ciao: ........:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2012)

Morning folks, I'm awake before noon.  

That was one wild party orange.  I'm still feeling the effects.

Rose, I missed something.  Can you not have dairy anymore?

Sup ozz, ducky, 4u, drift, 7...and the rest.  I was woken to a rare sound just then.  Thunder and rain!  It was glorious while it lasted, all 30 mins of it.  Much needed, we might get more later.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 8, 2012)

:ciao: SM

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2012)

:ciao: Cubby:48:

Sup SM enjoy the storms :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: ........:bong:


 


Hello friend..nice too see you...hope all is well


:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice day today....where is the rain?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2012)

:ciao:  *pdude*....I know  I was just asking self as I was watering the ladies out back...Its been a few weeks now since we had rain...Im starting to think we will have a great outdoor finish....I sure could use some rain though...Say hello to wifey please

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey pdude

This morning ( or yesterday morning depending how u look at it )  I was woken up by thunder, it then rained steady for 30 mins.  It was wonderful!

Nite all


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining here right now

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2012)

Good morning all, and hope your having sweet dreams SM.

Duck what do you do instead of lattes? I am trying goats milk. It is ok. The almond coconut was terrible.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2012)

Good old Columbian coffee with cream and honey for those fancy taste just cover the coffee taste.

Wish the rain will come on over here too Duck


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rose* I just stay away from them now

*Ozzy* I hope you get some too. The rain is one of those nice slow soaking rains, just what we needed

On a side note, I just jarred my Cheddarwurst

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 9, 2012)

:ciao: Duck, Ozzy
 Yay for rain! We got a good soaking last night.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2012)

:ciao:   Morning all, it's been a while, hope all are well. 
Time to have some breakfast and :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: 
I was hoping to get some of *Duck's* rain but no such luck, so I'm gonna' hook my sprinkler up to my 55 gallon compost tea barrel and let the entire yard have a full feeding. 
This is the first year I've used compost tea as a drench on everything, lawn, bedding plants, hanging baskets, and of course my outdoor weed (C99, Exodus Cheese, and some Autos) the yard has never looked better (the water bill, on the other hand, has never looked worse!!!). 
Well, you folks have a good day and keep those bubblers bubblin'.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2012)

we could use some rain here...gotta get shopping done as we go meet up with *RAy *and his wife for a weekend camp....Im also going to look at a canoe today for jr and I to fish from...just not sure how I will mount on truck..I have a canopy amd no rack..

I love brewed teas *cubby*


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2012)

Cubby, it is nice to see you again. I bet your lawn loves that compost.  Compost is the best thing. I love the thought of watering with it.

Glad you got rain hope the rest of you do soon.  Ozzy, do you need to get an ox to help you with hauling water?

Hey drft!

Have fun 4U!

Good for you on the cheddarwurst Duck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2012)

More like a plow mule Rose, most ox would not climb the hill


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2012)

Good afternoon all, it's about 1:30 pm, time for me to start my day, lol.

Good to see you cubby.  Don't be such a stranger.  

Bummer about the lattes rose.  I hope my vise doesn't ever get taken away from me- diet dr pepper.  The way it feels going thru my veins after my 1st morning sip...  I better go get one...

Have fun camping 4u.  Tell ray high for me.  Canoes are so much fun and I'm sure you can figure it out.

Ducky, send me some rain!!  I'll make you peanut butter cookies.  

Drift, don't be stingy with your rain, either.   

Ozz, what's new?  

7, orange, and the rest, Biu!

I better get moving, later peeps.


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good afternoon all, Here is a shot of Stitch's cheese that I had. its like 2-3 weeks into flower I think..




I will go get new pic's.. these ones suck!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2012)

Lookin good there bubba.


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks SM!
How has everyone been?!
MarP and I have been talking and we have finally got my name unlocked! About damn time!!! Finally no more 887 , 902 is back !

This cheese is starting to frost out so quick, Her mom looks like she was dipped in honey and sat in a sugar shower lol.


----------



## Iams (Aug 9, 2012)

"That's not a bong! That's a glass for a root beer float!" (Blair from tv show 'Facts of Life'. circ 81-85?)

I love " Root Beer Floats". How do I join bhc?

Iams...( / licking icecream from muzzle.)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2012)

:ciao: Iams just post a pic of you smoking device be it bong or what ever and you in. :48: Read the member list on the first page and pick a unused number you'll get added the list sooner or later til then hold this:48::48:

Remember SM you asked Coming back from the Doc today I saw a old friend with his bike broke down on the side of the road. I stop to see if he need tools or any thing? We can't get it to start, so we load it in the back of the truck. We're going down the road talking and decide to stop for a beerhuh:should have knew better) We go into the bar The First thing out the Owner mouth "$#$^$%@$#$ you too we don't want no more trouble with y'all!!!!" We're both:confused2:huh:What?? Well his family and my family who neither one of us have anything to do with any more, were fighting and I guess his bouncers roughed  them up pretty good throwing them out the bar. We were"hell good for them they needed their butts kicked. And we both get a beer and set down. About this time we hear sirens and the county sheriff and boys run in guns drawn. Well they now have the :huh: look. Some unknown caller had called then saying. They had saw me, hit Doug over the head and throw him in the back of my truck and that I saw going in the bar with a tire tool and a gun.
 So how was your day?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2012)

Geez Ozzy, trouble just finds you..  Who the hell told them that?  I am glad you weren't shot up in a bar this evening.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2012)

I figure one of the glad flies told them, there's always some busybody trying to start fights and trouble


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Jeepers *Ozzy* sounds like somebody needs a sit down.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> a tire tool and a gun.


A tire tool _and_ a gun,.......now that's just silly. Everyone knows a complimentary weapon for a tire tool is a machete, and a fireplace poker with a gun. 
You should have told the cops, "We're not here to fight each other, we're joining forces and going after other families".....LOL.

Hope this fine morning finds everyone happy, healthy, and high. Time for me to head out to the garden and see what there is to see. 
You folks take care and :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ozzy, such a bad azz dude, yah? Dont mess with that guy :rofl: 
Sorry you had that trouble, ozz. 

:ciao: BHC, BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi peeps, 

Cubby it is so nice to see you on here again.

Ozzy was just being a nice guy and look what happens.

Mr rb and I went for our old retired people walk. I was stoned if that helps and it does. It is a beautiful day in my neighborhood.
And, I have the biggest medicine woman ever in my flower room...bragging.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2012)

Staying:stoned: and out of town Thats the life for me


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 10, 2012)

YAY, The Critical popped her first flowers !!

I really hope the stretching slow's down now,
For the past couple weeks, thing's were starting to get VERY HOT up here at the north pole and the ladies found themselves wondering in an unkown forest a little ways away.

The property owner was suppose to take very good care of my girls while we cold back down this way.. So it's 2-3am tuesday night and I decide wth, its been a couple weeks, lets go check them out...
I get to the plot and its nasty!!!!.. So much deadness on them, and the af has 6in in between nodes. . 

I loaded them up right then and there on my quad's rack and brought em back home. only been back for 1 full day now and they are already feeling dads care and perking back up . Probably lost 10-20 tops off the critical due to lack of water,light and hot temps...

Now they are flourishing green and healthy.. and starting to flower .. The cheese. being the furthest in flower is starting to get sugar coated . Stanky stank stanky! Stitch did one hell of a breeding job with these!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Off to the flea market again

Have fun everyone, looks like a wonderful weekend.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2012)

:ciao:  Good morning *Rose, Ozzy, Duck, Mom, 4U, *and the rest of the BHC, Hope all are well.
*Duck *going to the flea market sounds like a fun way to spend a morning. I haven't been to a flea market in ages. The sellers are always as interesting as thier wares, and it's a great place to pick up some cool stuff for a song. Best of luck with the treasure hunt. 


The day's lookin' like a nice one. Think I'll just putter around the yard and :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 11, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Off to the flea market again
> 
> ...




too cold and rainy to get my out there, Hope ya find some nice treasures.. I went to the fairgrounds yesterday for the FM. Nothing I could not live without..


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 11, 2012)

:ciao:

:stoned:

:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning!

It does sound like fun to go to the flea market. Are selling again or buying, Duck?

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 11, 2012)

Ust read your post about the bar scene and the cops

Drinking beer at home sounds like a good plan

Are all West VA cops all butt heads?

I think I had a better day than you did.  Maybe not being able to walk isn't so bad after all?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rose* Tried to do some selling but ended up buying some goodies for my dogs.

Been a misty rain here all day and cold. Sure did change a lot from the other day.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2012)

I beat the Duck up??? That sounds wrong, I guess I should say, i am here earlier then Duck? It is the middle of the night here. I got up to let the dogs out and the cat in and thought this might be a good time to smoke a joint in the dark on the patio, but I had to check in on you all first.

BIU


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*Rose* I will smoke with ya on the patio, but it is daylight here

Checked up on my girls indoors and looks like the Pink Momma will be the next one harvested

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have a  pic of your Pink Mamma you would like to share with me? This isn't your first time growing her is it? Tell me everything.


----------



## cubby (Aug 12, 2012)

:ciao:  Good morning all,
*Rosebud*, quit beating the *Duck* :giggle: 
*Duck* is that Pink Mamma an Pink Lemonade? I've never tried it but have heard it's some nice smoke.
We should all meet at Rosebuds place and party on the patio :banana: :bong: :banana: :bong: :banana: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2012)

no *cubby*...Pink lemonaid is a clone only from Here in Seattle....The Pink Mamma is a *420benny *creation that the Gang Ran LAst year...I think my BPOTM was a Pink Mamma...or atleast I know I entered mine....Thats some nice smoke and have it spred around here...enjoy the smoke 


take care and be safe:bolt: *RoseBud *patio


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey bong friends

Hope u enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*Rose*, no pics yet, will try to get some. Yes I have grown before and it is some excellent smoke and the buds are pink when cured.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2012)

Blah! Im sicky. 

Oh well, BIU BHC. :bong: Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope ya get feeling well soon, drft

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry your sick Drft. Hope it doesn't last too long. It is going around.

Good morning Bongers!

Great party on the patio last night, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Drft ol'doc ozzy says" Smoke 2 joint take a nap. Repeat til the sickness bugs have gone away"

I'm loving these cooler temps and so are the ladies


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2012)

Monday..MOnday

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 13, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 13, 2012)

Ciao 4u2....hope you are fine...sending up a fermented half Roast beef sandwich along with some grapefruit juice

Good friend of mine just fell off a two story roof......broke both his ankles...jeez whilikers 

Does anybody know anything about converting digital audio from the TV to analog?  Must use a converter and special cables.  I did this so I could listen to my Blue Ray player and the television without fighting with the wifey over loudness.  Thought I destroyed my wireless headphones.  Took two days to get it right.  I really have a hard time with this high tech sheets.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

Plug A into C and if you touch E and  it shocks you it's right:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are getting a real nice rain here for girls today

No carrying of water 

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2012)

:ciao::bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 14, 2012)

:ciao: Ozzy, Duck, Rose, Cubby, Painter, 4U

Feeling a bit better today. Good enough to go back to work  Dont know if thats a good thing or not. :rofl:

BIU, BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2012)

Good morning people of the bong.

I hope no one has to haul water today.

My neighbor picked my peppers and i am pissed. Say that fast five times.

She thought she was helping me. She wasn't.  She also picked unripe tomatos. She is grounded from my garden forever.

Glad your feeling better *drft.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2012)

*drft* you better lay back down. You are Sick!!

Smoke 2 of these:tokie: your not well Thats Doc Ozzy order


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2012)

:ciao:    Good morning BHC.
*Rosebud*, you should have told that pushy pepper picker to pack it in and push off, PRONTO...... 
*Drfting*, I suspect that returning to work will not make feeling better feel any better.
Alright all you Bong wrestlers, let's get this thing started :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2012)

:ciao:

Its twofir

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 14, 2012)

morning fellow bongers

:bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

Glad to hear ya feeling better *drft*

*Rose* That picky pepper picker needs a   :hitchair:

*4u* Day 63 of Pink Momma

Howdy  *Orange* :ciao:

Yo *Ozzy* :ciao:  ya getting this rain?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2012)

It's trying to move in *Duck* just not very hard

Hey *SM*:48::48: you look like you need it

*Rose* it' a great day to melt ice in the:vap_bong__emoticon: 

:48:*Cubby*

*Drft* :rant:I don't know which I hate to more, Someone to cuss me or Tell me to go to work


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rant:I don't know which I hate to more, Someone to cuss me or Tell me to go to work




   Not much of a difference really.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2012)

wow *duck*....I took mine on 63..whats the trichs say?  come on now and share some BPOTM shots

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

*4u* Will check trics tonight and take pics. Last run of Pink Momma I did I yanked on day 69. I am sure there are no bpoth shots, I am no where near up to par with you.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2012)

Lets smoke to PINK MOMMA!

My baby has the fattest little ruffly leaves I have ever seen. I haven't grown much if any indica so this is very fun... Hold on, i have to show you guys what i am talking about.

​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2012)

nice and dark green *Rose*....sure hope ya get a female...Mine grew short and bushy...very little stretch in flower..so if ya can veg a bit more you will be better....

*Duck*...what was the stretch on yours?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2012)

4U, I veg longer then anyone I know. ha. I usually veg 2 months.  How long did you guys veg HER?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

*4u* Not much stretch at all compared to the others.

*Rose* I average a 2 month veg as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 4U, I veg longer then anyone I know. ha. I usually veg 2 months.  How long did you guys veg HER?


 
At first to see the stretch..I was puting into flower at 18 inches tall..reguardless of the age...this season with the biger flower room I may run them a bit more....I have a 7 foot hieght ....maybe 6 with lights


TMT....BIU

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2012)

With new strains  ain't tried I veg til the plant shows sexual maturity and I can take clones.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With new strains  ain't tried I veg til the plant shows sexual maturity and I can take clones.


 

Ive done that as well *ozzy*...only issue is by time some are sexually mature they are 24 inches tall....and it seems like the ones I been running all run like rocket ships,,,very little side branching...me thinks this is beeing the f1???Im researching more on it

3 days till Hempfest:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2012)

Good morning peeps.

The pepper picker returned with store bought red peppers to replace the picked peppers.

4U, I think i am running f2.  HEMPFEST!!!! you are gonna have such fun. It is going to be hot for you wimpy seattle types tho.  You are gonna have to stay cool and drink a lot of water. Can't wait for video and pictures.

Hope every one is well and bonging it up.


----------



## cubby (Aug 15, 2012)

:ciao:    Good morning BHC!!!!!
  Woke up this morning, looked out the window, and said "I wish it would rain", it emmediately started raining. First I was thinking "that's cool", then I was like OH @%#&, I should have asked for the winning lottery numbers!!!
Hope everyone's having a good day, I'm just gonna' smoke this bowl and watch the rain (while looking for a sign of lucky lottery numbers.... )
So grab yourselves a coffee and a bud from the jar, this day isn't gonna' waste itself  
:bong: :chillpill: :bong: :chillpill: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 15, 2012)

I aint worries about the lotto I wish for the Everylasting Joint


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2012)

i wish for vaporizers in every room and on the patio. If were wishing.

Cubby,  you made me laugh, thanks.  Wasting the day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 15, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong:  :stoned: :clap: :bolt: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2012)

I slept 14 hrs!  Holy crap!  No wonder my back is so stiff.    guess I needed it, lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 16, 2012)

:aok: :yeahthat: :stoned: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2012)

Good morning!

It is a balmy 64 degrees on my patio, which is lovely since the triple digits are back today.

BIU all ya all!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2012)

its a wonderfull day in the PNW...weather ladie says keep ice in the :bong1:  its gonna be 93f today.....

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2012)

:ciao:   Good Morning BHC. 59 degrees here today, I'm lovin' it. Should be a perfect day to try and coax some fish into my boat. :bong: 
   I was talking to some friends last night about the crazy destructive chipmunks in my yard messin' with all my plants. 
   I said I'd like to be able to throw a rock fast and accurate, that would fix em'. A lady at the next table pipes in with the suggestion "Get a Cat", to wich I replied "don't be silly, anyone can hit a cat with a rock". She  !!! (I don't actualy throw rocks at cats, though I have been known to spray them with the garden hose.)
   You folks have a good day and keep them Bongs Bongin' :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2012)

:giggle:  I relocate the cats here


1 more day till Hempfest:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Good Morning BHC. 59 degrees here today, I'm lovin' it. Should be a perfect day to try and coax some fish into my boat. :bong:
> I was talking to some friends last night about the crazy destructive chipmunks in my yard messin' with all my plants.
> I said I'd like to be able to throw a rock fast and accurate, that would fix em'. A lady at the next table pipes in with the suggestion "Get a Cat", to wich I replied "don't be silly, anyone can hit a cat with a rock". She  !!! (I don't actualy throw rocks at cats, though I have been known to spray them with the garden hose.)
> 
> ...





:spit::giggle::rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

funny story cubby

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Lets get the weekend started out right, with a BIU session.

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2012)

Good early morning Bongers.

I picked a purple heirloom tomato and ate it yesterday. It was heaven.

My sister is coming up today, and we hope to get into some sort of trouble. She is thinking smart phone...

BIU all ya'll


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2012)

mmm....nothing like homegrown tomatoes for flavor and freshness

Jeepers I am thinking of getting rid of my cellphone. People expect ya to answer every time if you have one. Can't stand that about those phones.

Still a great day to biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2012)

:ciao:  

We have yet to have red toms here...good news..6 hrs to hempfest:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2012)

You better have fun for me too 4U!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 17, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Lets get the weekend started out right, with a BIU session.
> 
> :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:



"Hooray, the weekend is here" said no one who works in a restaurant. Hope you enjoy yours PC but this guy gets 1 day off a week, Sundays. And i wonder why i get sick.....

I have a vacation coming up tho, i get a whole 4 days off in a row for the first time in maybe 6 months. Going to the ocean to get away. Cant wait!

It is a good day to BIU. :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

As close as I want to come to a bear.

This morning I was watering plants on the hill and have finished, I was setting down taking a break against a big ol'oak tree. When I hear someone/thing walking down the hill. I,m against the tree as hard as I can press myself hoping my camo t-shirt and pants help me hide. I set there 20 or 30 min before they finally get to where I am. Ol #@$%#%[email protected]%^# it's a bear cub!!!! I set up looking around and Here's Momma Bear and she's looking me dead in the eyes from about 50 ft away. She Huffed/barked what ever you want to call the sound she made that I could feel in my backbone. Momma stand up and so do I'm thinking I'm going down fighting with a bear no way to get out of it. The cub runs right by me less than 5 ft away to momma, as soon as the cub gets to Momma she drop down to a 4s smells it and runs off into the woods one way and I headed the other way not carrying that it was the long way home. I stopped in Mrs. Homers to check in on her and bum a drink of water. We're setting there talking and she says "You better watch your self in the woods. A momma bear and cub have been hanging around up by her ol tobacco barn on the ridge."


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy crap! Quite a scare ozz!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 17, 2012)

yikes---guess that mamma bear knew she was in for a good ol fashion azz kickin' from the marp resident bear if she didn't collect her cub and move on lol---hope Mrs. Homers had a change of pants for you there brother


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

You aint had a scary til you've looked a bear eye to eye. I just glad we got the little bears in our woods if it had been a grizzly I think my heart would have made it out my chest.


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2012)

:ciao:  good morning BHC,
   Wow, *Ozzy* I bet that encounter put you and Momma Bear both on egg shells. Thankfully nobody was harmed.
    Funny thing is, you're telling us of your encounter but Momma Bears probably telling a whole different version of the same event. She's going 'round the woods telling the other Momma Bears about the pervert dresed in cammo, hiding in the woods, and eyeballin' her kid. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
   I wonder if I know this gal..... 
It's friday....:bong: :bong: :bong:  *4U*, enjoy Hempfest brother and burn one for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy crap Ozzy, I can't believe your self. What a way to start the day. Do you take guns with you to water? Once again, I am glad your not dead


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont take a gun, with me til hunting season starts but I do think the 44 mag will be on my side from now on, but I was shaking so bad I dought I could hit the ground if I had had to shoot. game wardens will take your gun if your in the wood and nothing is in season. If they catch you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn ozz, crazy about the bear.  I once heard that you're supposed to back away slowly and run the oppostie way.  But I bet the cub sure was cute.  

Been a weird couple of days here.  The west nile virus is big here right now.  Supposedly bigger here then anywhere in the US, even tho just 11 have died.  Hundreds have become seriously ill from the disease.  Parts of DFW declared a natural disaster, and they began aerial spraying last night.  It was so strange to see the low flyovers.  They were about 100-200 feet above the ground.  The spray is pretty toxic, we're told to bring all animals in and to avoid being outside- yet it's safe.  Hmmm.  Well both times (last night and tonight) it's rained approx 45 mins after the spraying.  It's like we're in a war zone, and I'm torn on how I feel about the whole thing.  

Enough about me.  BIU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2012)

Good morning Bongers. It is gonna be a hot one here today.

I wonder how Hempfest is going, the paper said they were expecting 200,000, and of course 4U.

Sm, around here, they send a jeep that sprays the gutters. I don't know how i feel about that either. I hope you got showered off right away.

BIU like it is hempfest peeps.


----------



## cubby (Aug 18, 2012)

:ciao:   good Morning BHC, It looks like it's gonna' be a nice day around here, 57 degrees and sunny.
*Rosebud*, I would love to see the news paper that has the headline "200,000 people and *4U*,expected to attend Seattle Hempfest".  That made me think of the old "Dewey beats Truman" headline....... 
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2012)

That would be a great headline:laugh:

Someday maybe we can all make it there with 4u

I just do like Rose and biu like I am there

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2012)

I love you guys!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 18, 2012)

Love you Rose! :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2012)

you guys/gals are great

I think they a bit modest on the count as from what they said at the VIP party..62K came through the gates just yesturday..and that they estimate close to 300k by end day sunday...today will be a bit cooler and will have more attendies as it is Saturday..we wont be attending today as we have work...but will return with friends tomarrow.  

yall know I spent some dough on the :bong1: pong


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 18, 2012)

:ciao: 4U, Glad you had a good time! :cool2: The bong-pong is an awesome idea. Care to share the rules? 

Back to work! :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2012)

:ciao:  *drft*

well you get 3 ping pong balls and ya have to make it in the center solo cup thats bottom is cutt out and stacked upside down on the others..I told Laura when we go tomarrow Im a ask if I can see the bottom...I bet the ball barely fits...lol...and ya have to bounce the ball behind black line and has to make the shot...peeps have done it..but we didnt see anyone yesturday that did....cause when ya do win a bong ya also gey wear one they shirts....anywho..Ill take batter pics 4u tomarow

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh how i wish there was something like hempfest here. This guy is jealous! Go tomorrow and win that bong for me, 4U. And whenever you use it...you'll know Drfting told yah you could do it! :48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sounds like you are having a bunch of fun 4u

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like 4U is getting ready for the last day of HEMPFEST!.. 
Have fun!

The rest of you know what to do.  Join me please. BIU


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2012)

:ciao:    good Morning BHC!!!!
   Another wonderfull morning here in the great north woods, Paul Bunyon just strolled by wistling a chipper tune. (He better keep that blue ox out of my veggie garden). 59 degrees, the walleye are fighting to get on the hook, the loons are getting restless (fall is in the air already).
*4U*, we're all wishing you luck at bong pong, win one for the BHC :woohoo:  
   Won't you all join me in a breakfast bong?
         :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2012)

I will join you Cubby. Sounds like heaven where you live.  The only loons around here are our neighbors.

I see you Ozzy, there is still plenty left for you.  How goes the watering?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

All ways ready to fire up the :bong: Cubby I don't even need a excuse

Hopefully Fridays watering will be the last water carry. Rose

I hate not sleeping at night and then the next day it seems like you just can't fined the time for a nap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*


yeah Im getting ready for the Fest..its cooling down here now and high of 72f  ....sure am glad the hot weather is done..but still no rain in the forcast...flowering has begun here

*cubby*....Ill give it my bestist try for new bong...thanks

*ozzy*...ya said last watering...why is that?..rains enough you wont need to carry?

Keep them Bongs a bubbling


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

Usually we get a wet Sept and I'm hoping we get it. My back and knees have had about enough


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

We are just hitting our dry season here and we are in a drought.

Unlike Ozzy though I have water available close by with no mountains.

TMT :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2012)

Oozy did you by any chance get to watch the Emmy nominated Hatfield/Mcoy series?  What the heck is a 'holler'?  I loved the fact that Devil Anse was a logger and ran a small mill.

4u2....how about the King's perfect game?  Made my ESPN morning.  Seems like your weather seems to be cooling off but we have been cool all summer.  In fact we haven't had any kind of summer to speak of.

HICK...what's up dude?

Rosebud....just read your post about your idiot neighbor being 86'd from your garden.  Not a funny story.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

A holler is where a creek runs between 2 hills. It's usually a dead end as far as roads go.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2012)

But it is spelled hollow, but pronounced holler, right Ozzy? I got lost in one once, i was glad to get outta there, but that was before I knew Ozzy. Now I would just look for him.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

hollow has members of different families (not kin folk) and a holler is all the same family


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:   Good Morning BHC. 59 degrees here today, I'm lovin' it. Should be a perfect day to try and coax some fish into my boat. :bong:
> I was talking to some friends last night about the crazy destructive chipmunks in my yard messin' with all my plants.
> I said I'd like to be able to throw a rock fast and accurate, that would fix em'. A lady at the next table pipes in with the suggestion "Get a Cat", to wich I replied "don't be silly, anyone can hit a cat with a rock". She  !!! (I don't actualy throw rocks at cats, though I have been known to spray them with the garden hose.)
> You folks have a good day and keep them Bongs Bongin' :bong: :bong: :bong:


My five cats say, 'get a real fast mean dog who hates chipmunks' and use your hose for watering the girls.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

:confused2: If the cats won't get rid of the chipmunks then it's time to fine a real barnyard cat and not one of those fancy city cats


----------



## painterdude (Aug 19, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I dont take a gun, with me til hunting season starts but I do think the 44 mag will be on my side from now on, but I was shaking so bad I dought I could hit the ground if I had had to shoot. game wardens will take your gun if your in the wood and nothing is in season. If they catch you.



Your bear story brings back a weird memory from another life where I lived off the grid for 12 years by the Elliot National Forest with another lady.  She had raised a kid goat for six years and chained it to eat the prickers/blackberries.  We lived on a small mountain and they had just logged above our cabin and that drove the black bears down hill and away from the loggers.   We lived on a hill with switchbacks on it for our gravel road.  We were taking her kid to high school one morning and there in the road, about two hundred feet from the cabin, was her mangled gutted dead goat.  The Coos County Animal Trapper said it was a bear kill.  Later that month he killed the bear after it killed some neighbor's sheep.  Bear was small but a killer and it even came back for the goat and drug it down the road for a midnight snack.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks fun 4u.  

Hi everyone.  The kids go back to school in *8* days!  

What's for dinner?


----------



## heal4real (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello BHC


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey there *Heal*, what's up?
*Mom*, I had a guest over and I threw a 4 bone prime rib on the smoker, some mashed potatoes, corn, 7grain bread, and the last of the snow peas from my garden.:farm: 
   Desert was a flourless chocolate cake with mixed berries, a box (yes I said a box) of strawberry wine and some 2 year old Northern Lights, and some fresh salsa made from the veggies in my garden.:farm: 
   My guest was my kid brother I haven't seen in 8 years.:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

*p-dude..*nice to see ya pot in and yes A perfect game dont come often..Im glad to say Ive seen both King and Big Unit do it..



I have some great things to share from the Fest..but Im very tired ,,,just want to Hit the :bong1: and the pillow...More tomarrow friends

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sounds like ya had a bunch of fun 4u


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow Cubby, that was quite a dinner. That sounds wonderful. I hope you and your brother had a great time, how could you not?

Good Monday morning my bong friends. It is 68 degrees with a breeze and smoke in the sky...there are fires all around us..not any close.  It will be another 100 degree day. I think i am ready for fall!

BIU Peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2012)

keep some ice in that bong *Rose*

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2012)

BIU break time

:bong::bong:

Day 69 of Pink Momma, hopefully I will get to it early tomorrow morning

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2012)

Do we get to see Pink Momma? I hope so.

4U, great pictures, looks like a huge turnout.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rose *I will try to get pics before harvest. Took my camera the other day but forgot the card.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Day 70 and I will be able to harvest the Pink Momma today My company is gone and now I can get to her Will take pics just waiting for the sun to come up to get some good light.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2012)

Good morning all!

We are having a wonderful thunder and lightening storm. I hope the rain puts out the fires in the northwest.  I don't remember the last time it rained. 

Duck, I am glad your company is gone and you can harvest. 70 days huh? Going to be good.

Satori and tea on the patio.  Man, i miss lattes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats *Duck* on getting rid of the company. Bet your doing your best Ricky Business Dance:laugh:

I'll join you for Tea and Bong N Joints on the patio. *Rose*

*SM* that count down is getting closed to your party kicking off.

*4u*:48::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> *p-dude..*nice to see ya pot in and yes A perfect game dont come often..Im glad to say Ive seen both King and Big Unit do it..
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rose*  Here are the pics of the Pink Momma at day 70. They are not very good(blurry) but I had a hard time as the plant split when I was removing her from tent. These are pics of the 2 branches as she split in half.

Now to BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Duck. The last picture shows me what i wanted to see. It looks like they will be very hard nugs when dry. Thanks again for taking those. You got some great smoke there looks to me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2012)

:woohoo:Bong and scissor hash party at Duck:I'm high enough to :fly: up now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


Thanks Rose

The nugs will put your eye out if not careful.

Where ya at Ozzy? The party is getting ready to start again

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm lost in the clouds I knew I shouldn't have eaten the shrooms before taking flight.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning Bongers.

Satori and I went for a walk this morning. It was actually chilly. I wish I could say fall is in the air, but not yet. It is a beautiful morning in this part of the world. 

I hope it is as well, in every part of your world. BIU Peeps! Try and keep up, except Ozzy, and we will need to catch him.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2012)

*Ozzy* thats a good place to be but we don't have a cloud in the sky here

*Rose* ...Ozzy will be easy to catch up to:aok: He will be sitting along side the way rolling a :tokie: and smokin a :bong1: waiting on us lollygags

*4u* :ciao::bong:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2012)

:ciao:  *duck*

:bong:

took some more clippings..Frozen Lava..Black Haze...HOGs Breath...AD X PE..Gonna fill up Shed nice...:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey everyone  

I'm so excited about the upcoming tv season. 
Manning and a little Luck just in case.  4u, u 2?  

I need to smoke a lil hash.  Who wants to join me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

:ciao: *Mom*


I will...What are we sharing?
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like another wonderful day in the neighborhood

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 23, 2012)

morning BHC

SOS here---no bad days---some just better than others 

:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning BHC
> 
> SOS here---no bad days---some just better than others
> 
> :bong: :bong:



Here too.  

4u, I'll be watching very closely, u know I'm jealous.  I'm stuck with lil bro again but that's ok too.  Since I'm in Dallas!

Some awesome bubble, of course!

Hi everyone!  

I got taken advantage of again by a friend.  She really suckered me in.  I thought she wanted me to take a long ride with her across town for an errand.  Nope, she wanted me to drive.  I asked if she'd pitch in for gas and she only said if her bank allows.  A 50 mile round trip with a car that gets 9 miles a gallon.  Ya know, had she been honest and upfront, I wouldn't be so pissed off.  I thought she just wanted my company.  Anyhoo, I made it known I'm not too pleased.  I'll bring the kids too, make it a long uncomfy drive.  Ha ha ha!  Well, I'll spare the 14 yr old.  

Ok I need some lessons in saying NO.

Oh wait, her meeting is at 3 and I have to b somewhere at 4.  She knows this!!!!

Rant over.

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeepers

Slow day at the club:confused2:

Everyone must be getting this fine weather 

Just popped in for  a biu-a-thon before heading back out.

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

SM 



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep Duck been outside all morning doing nothing but :joint: after:joint:after:bong:

SM best excuse in the world my car won't start when someone want a ride. wonder why that is?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Bong heads!

Glad to see everyone.

SM, sounds like you can still tell her no. Do it. 

I think fall really is in the air this morning. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

work work work

:bong:...:bong:...:bong:....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Now I'm babysitting a hyper 9 yr old who will have to ride with us.  I'll give the boys sugar and ask my 13 yr old to come and bring her flute... Make for one uncomfy ride.  I'll bring my ear plugs.  

Bah!

She's a newly single mom who's really having a tough time.  I don't feel right just not, ya know?

I've reread the text over and over, she not once asked me to take her.

Big thumbs down.  I did the math, and a 40 mile drive in a car that gets 9 miles a gallon, and gas is 3.60 a gallon is über expensive.

Gah


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

9 miles to a gallon Your driving a tank


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Dodge Durango.    not my choice, but good for multiple kiddos plus their friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

mini vans are cooler and get better gas mileage


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell no!  I hate minivans.. Lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

She's late, imagine that.  Hopefully she got another ride.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dodge Durango.    not my choice, but good for multiple kiddos plus their friends.




yup..them Dodges  set Toilets ontop the manifolds:spit:......I be making Kids walk

TMT..:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2012)

:vap-red vapor: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys  

She was about 15 mins late and i got her there right on time at 3 pm.  She assured me several times I'd be back home for my 4pm appt.  I had my son and the kid i was babysitting in the car.  She went in, and never came out.  I texted her about 3:45 and she said she was almost done.  At 3:55 I asked when she was getting out of there and she told me they just started and that I could go ahead and leave and that she'd get a ride home.  So I left.  The kids mom I was babysitting for was not very pleased that i wasn't there when she went to pick him up.  I dropped him off and got to my sons school 20 mins late.  Needless to say, I was even more livid.  I knew in my gut that the whole thing wasn't a good idea.    

I'm soooo done doing favors.  No more mrs. nice guy.

-------------------------------------------------------

So now I'm home and drinking a little rum with some pineapple juice.  Notice how I didn't say pineapple juice and a little rum.  

-------------------------------------------------------

These kids will hopefully go to bed early.  i need my pipe and to cool off and relax.

VENT OVER!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

Welllllll what she give ya :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2012)

SM, you have to trust your instincts. You know that tho huh.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

I hate phones :hitchair:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again. Phones = Someone wanting something done for nothing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

:ciao:  Im  Home...and NOT answering the phone

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

5:1 odds *SM* be Mrs Nice Guy  You drinking the good rum 151?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

:ciao: pcduck

BIU! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

Good morning Duck and Drft!  Good morning to the rest of you sleepy bongers.

Do you guys have plans for the weekend? 

I have a plan for now. BIU!!!


----------



## cubby (Aug 24, 2012)

:ciao:   Morning all, 
   Hope everyones doing well. 
*SM*, 9 mpg, sounds like my '62 Fleetwood, but I don't transport children or flutists.....though I could fit a boat load of them in the trunk.
*Rosebud*, what's the weekend hold in store for you? I'm gonna' start splitting firewood, winters comming and I don't want to wait till it's 20 below and snow up to my armpits. This way I can smoke alittle, split alittle, smoke alittle, stack alittle, smoke alittle.....you get the idea   
When I was a kid my Dad said "Chores are a part of life.....get used to it." Chores seem less like work when you have a loaded bong sitting on a stump 20 feet away.... 


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2012)

its Friday:yay:


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hear you loud and clear, *cubby*! Im behind on splitting wood as well. It makes it much easier when you have a fully packed bong. 

*Rose*, I have two more days of work then im off the virginia beach! Booked a hotel for two nights on the boardwalk, oceanfront room with a balcony! Tuesday is my birthday after all! Then  next Saturday is the house party! Im expecting quite the showing and hopefully live music will be playing via a friends band. Im very excited!  BIU in celebration!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

:ciao: 4U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

Cubby, just make sure it is only the wood you split. Don't split anything else, like your foot or something.  I love working around the house stoned. You are right, chores are much better stoned.

I hope there is a movie in my future and hopefully some fun. I have a lot of roses to deadhead and if i don't hurry it will be too late to do it. 

Do you guys love fall? 

Enjoy your friday 4U!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

Drft! that is awesome! Happy almost birthday. How fun. You deserve a few days away. Smoke one for me on your balcony!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Smoke one for me on your balcony!



I will! My thoughts exactly. Nothing sounds better right now than sitting on the balcony watching the sun rise over the ocean in the early morning, while enjoying coffee and a joint with my girlfriend!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

The sun rises on your ocean and sets on ours. Sounds so wonderful.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes Rose I love Fall Harvest season is always the best time of the yes.

Happy early B-Day Drft

:ciao:4u:48:

Duck it sychronized BIU time :bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill join! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

ozzy, fall in your neck of the woods couldn't be any more beautiful I don't think anywhere.  Sept is the time of the year we always visited your area. So gorgeous.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

It is gorgeous when the leaves turn in the fall. The maples are the best!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a pic (not mine) of Glade Creek in Babcock State park one of my fav places


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW! That is beautiful. I want to be in that little cabin.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

The mighty Appalachians! Beautiful!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

thats the Grist Mill that ppl can look in and see how grain were milled into flours back when life was harder but IMO much more laid back and enjoyable


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2012)

Last yr our leaves didn't turn til December.  

Year before that, late October, which is the norm.

Ozzy, that's beautiful!  Is that where u saw the bear?

Biu folks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2012)

looks almost like a painting *ozzy*...


looks like a gunman opened fire on the Empire State Building hitting 10 and 2 dead..including the gunman...whats up with all these shootings?...cant we all just smoke a bong?
:bong:

Have fun *drft*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

No that's a state park not far from me:rant: state has the best lands. The bears are about 1 1/2 miles from the house and they are staying in the area so far. I've done warned the others that hunt the area and we all will leave them alone as long as they cause no problems for ppl. They did get a guys bee hives but you ain't going to keep a bear from honey. I kinda like having a couple bears in the woods close.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

In the fall 4u most of WV looks like a painting. We don't call it Almost heaven for nothing


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks 4U


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> In the fall 4u most of WV looks like a painting. We don't call it Almost heaven for nothing



And they grow really nice guys there.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> In the fall 4u most of WV looks like a painting. We don't call it Almost heaven for nothing



Yeah *Ozzy*, that is what I cannot figure out:confused2: Some of the most beautiful scenery imaginable, then you will see an oil/gas line running through the trees, up and over the road, then back down again. Just baffles me:confused2: 

Happy B-day* drft*:48:

BIU ON the :30:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it just me or does drift keep getting sexier and sexier? :hubba: 

4u,  that's horrible.  I haven't yet turned on the tv.  

Rash of burglaries here in my neighborhood.  A few weeks ago someone kicked in my gate.  Sucks.  What is this world coming to?  

I think I'd prefer bears.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 24, 2012)

looking good folks

sm glad you are home and can cross another user off the friend list

ozzy looks like you got a great play ground

rb think that might be the crapper not the cabin

cubby chores chores chores they certainly are easier stoned 

duck nice job on the pm---recently started another run of it myself

drft sounds like all your b day wishes are answered---happy b day

4u---you the man brother

all others---have a :bong: :bong: :bong: day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2012)

hey..I found a few packs of the Pink Mammas:clap:


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

Duck I agree with you there but if you use the oil/gas roads and power-line right-a ways , you can get to some scenery never seen from the roads we have.


----------



## cubby (Aug 24, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think I'd prefer bears.





                              :hubba:



.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2012)

1.


2..



3...








BIU 
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 25, 2012)

blast off is a count down mr. duck

3---2---1---:bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like another wonderful day here. The river is like a mirror this morning

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 25, 2012)

RAIN! WOHOO! 

BIU. Its a celebration, Charlie Murphy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 25, 2012)

:cool2:........:bong:

:ciao: 4U

Plants are in full bloom! :woohoo: I need to stake all the girls and take some pics for you guys. They are visible without a macro-lens. Which reminds me i need one for BPOTM.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 25, 2012)

Quiet, rainy day. :bong: Dont have to be to work until 3 then off for 4 days in a row! :woohoo: 

Its funny how the only thing active are the humming birds. They go nuts in the rain. We have 4 feeders out and refill the water almost every day. I have at least 20 living in the immediate back yard. 

There are a pair, a boy and a girl, that are top dogs. They perch next to two particular feeders and live in the red-bud tree in our driveway. Any other hummers that come down get chased away and they will perch within a few feet of us. Im convinced if i took the feeders down i could hand feed them. They are very accustomed to us.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2012)

thats cool drft....theres another member here That took a pic of 4 hummers feeding out of his had...waiting patiently for your pics


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

It is a beautiful Saturday morning in my hood. 

Drft, it is your birthday week starting,,,have fun. I am glad the hummingbirds are so comfortable. They are very cool to watch. And they are aggressive little things.

Duck, your river sounds nice.

Orange what are you doing up so early??? Making a cake?

4U, I hope you have a great weekend.  

Good morning Cubby. Be easy on that firewood.

SM, get up! Have coffee.

Where is Ozzy?

I am off for my walk in the sunshine. BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2012)

Ozzy to lazy to type today but hes here


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2012)

That's pretty tired Ozzy. Maybe you should smoke a joint or something.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 25, 2012)

:ciao: Rose! :heart: Thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good afternoon all!
Hope all is well for everyone here at the BHC!
smoking on some of the momma cheese, ahh the classic cheese taste and smell, I can't get enough of it!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bongin: on the :20
> 
> :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2012)

on the :13


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Rose :ciao:

on the :20

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Mr Duck, 

How are you this evening? what, may I ask is in your bong this lovely saturday night?

I am having a little burmese kush. Actually, maybe i will have more then a little.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*

loaded some Pink Lemonaid

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

Pink Momma with some bubble

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another day has started

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

It's time for a Sunday morning BIU session


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2012)

Im in :bong:

:bong:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

:vap-Bong_smoker: 

:vap_bong__emoticon:

 :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

IM OFF TIL THURSDAY! :cool2:

BIU! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2012)

what???...you have to work tuesday *drft*?   enjoy the couple days my friend
back to session:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

No, thursday. Tuesday in my birthday. Ill be chillin like a villain on the beach! Virginia Beach bound tomorrow.


----------



## cubby (Aug 26, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all, time for some breakfast and:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

Drft incase I don't see you Tuesday have a great B-Day hope your around for hundreds more


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2012)

Good morning, looks like i am late. 

I will try and catch up.

Let's all go to virginia beach with drft and celebrate his birthday right.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

We're global Rose it's always 4:20 somewhere:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rose, please do! And bring some satori and medical woman with you! :heart: Love yah!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Ozzy! Your a great friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2012)

SOmeone say...vigin Island?...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2012)

Good Monday morning peeps! I hope each of you are doing well this morning. BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

Good morning let's start the week off with:bong:

:ciao:SM are to free yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh guys!  The kids are back in school today, it's all quiet.  It's sunny and beautiful outside and I'm happy to be awake and enjoying it. 
Weird, huh?

In a few hours I'm going to a paid taste test of some sort of new lunch meat.  $85.  Not too shabby.

I should Biu, enhance whatever it is that I gotta eat, lmfao!

Oh what a beautiful morning!

Have great daze.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahaha oz, you posted one min before me...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations SM! School has started. I remember doing a little dance on this day.

Hey Ozzy. I will join you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

:woohoo: Ozzy got 2 beautiful Ladies smoking with him this morning :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

I got envy 

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

you go kid---nothing like smoking a couple fatties in the morning--- :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

:bongin: on the :21 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

on the :11 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2012)

and :12


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

on the :47 :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

:confused2:no watch so it's alway BIU time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2012)

Spark up! 

At the incubus and linkin park concert outside it the grass.  I'm on grass, lmao.

*** is mutemath.  Cool ****!

BIU mutha  fukas.

Sorry rose if I seem offensive .  Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2012)

I know you mean that as a term of endearment SM. Love you too. and enjoy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

That's no where near the worst I've been called. I usually answer "I know your mutha and we've never been out."


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 27, 2012)

Wellllllllll,,,, I do have kids, so technically you're right SM  Have fun!


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 27, 2012)

:ciao: From Va Beach!!!! :woohoo: 

Typing as i hear the waves crashing on the beach. I brought a surf casting rod and got some tackle. Going out extra early to try and get my fill on some tailor bluefish. :cool2: 

BIU from my beach front balcony! :bong: 

Have a good night bongers. :ciao: Off to the bar on the first floor, AWESOME! :bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

:ciao:drft did you remember the sling shot best way to get out where the big boys swim


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2012)

Have the best time ever. I am a little jealous here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

Little, Little!! let's see. Beach, fishing, lotsa beautiful women wearing as little as possible. I'm a lot jealous


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds spot on ozzy! :cool2:

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: From Va Beach!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> Typing as i hear the waves crashing on the beach. I brought a surf casting rod and got some tackle. Going out extra early to try and get my fill on some tailor bluefish. :cool2:
> 
> ...


ostpicsworthless:


Wish I was ther man....sounds wonderfull


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:




			
				Ozzy said:
			
		

> Beach, fishing, lotsa beautiful women wearing as little as possible.



You really need to come down from them mountains more often

*SM* :hitchair: You're a bad....bad girl:hubba:

*drft* You up fishing yet? or did the 1st floor bar get the best of you?

High *Rose* & *4u* :ciao:


BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here you go, 4U! This is from my oceanfront balcony. Ok...time to :bong: and hit the beach!

:cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2012)

great pics *drft*..thanks bro....HAppy Birthday as well my friend..enjoy your day

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy BDay Drft

Duck that about the only scenery that could get me out of the hills

SM I:heart: bad girls:hubba: 


4u here :48::48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2012)

life's a beach Drft---where is your lifeguard tower :rofl: 


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2012)

A rainbow over the ocean just for your birthday?

You sure have wimpy waves over there in that "other" ocean.  Enjoy Drft.

Lets BIU for Drft,


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2012)

:bong::bong: better have 2 for drft he's getting to be a big boy


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2012)

Do we know how old he is? Ok, two it is Ozzy.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2012)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: Looks like Duck knows Rose so we better plat katchup 

:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL, that is me right up there ^^^^ So good to be amongst friends. I am headed for the vape, gotta keep my rep up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2012)

:holysheep:    :batman: it's :bong1: :bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

I lost my iPhone at the concert last night.  I panicked!!!  I retraced my steps, checked lost and found, and asked a few beer men. 

I was just sick.  I usually take care of my things.

When I did a final check under our blanket and the rest of our stuff, I saw the couple that had been next to us had moved a little further down the hill. 
I went and asked the lady if she knew where my phone was.  She said no then asked her hubby and he said no and that they don't even have iPhones.  He then patted down his jeans and lookie there!!! He had my phone this whole time.  I suspect he took it on purpose- its in a big thick chunky case that's pretty noticible, but felt sorry for me and decided to give it back.  Doesn't matter tho really.  I GOT MY PHONE BACK!!!    but damn, I must be addicted to the thing seeing how upset I was.  .  I need to backup my pics and things, in case this ever happens again without the happy outcome. 

I was very tired and hungover this morning.  It was hard getting kids to school and especially having to taste test 5 gnarly chicken breasts. 
I took the smallest bites possible.  Hopefully tomorrows last 5 will be palatable.  I'll get $80 tomorrow for my input the last 3 days. 

Happy bday drift!

High to everyone.  I'm too tired for personal hellos.  I'm going to put myself out of my misery and hit the hay.

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

SM glad you found your  phone.

I am getting ready for the flea market

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

:confused2: Don't your dog bite you for bring home Fleas?

Glad you got the phone back SM I know your lost without it.

BIU BHCers get over hump Day with style


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 29, 2012)

:ciao:    good morning BHC. Hope everyones having a nice day today. 

*Duck*, good luck at the flea market, there are treasures just waiting to be found. 
*SM*, congrats on getting your phone back. It's amazing how much valuable, irreplaceable stuff those things hold. I can remember when the only thing you could do with a phone was make a call  

The rest of you fine folk......let's get this thing started :bong: :banana: :bong: :banana: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

:ciao: Rose

Cubby remember when If you couldn't lift 10 lbs to your ear you couldn't use a cell

:48::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Ozzy and cubby, 4U, Duck.

Those phones were the size of your shoes. A big man's shoe. Hell, i remember party lines I am so old. Not the crank phones, not that old. lol

Ok, back to the vape..


----------



## cubby (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ozzy* the first time I saw one of those phones was at a drive in, the guy in the next car was using one, and I was wondering "Why is this guy talking into a shoe box?" We should go back to those monstosities, there'd be alot less people driving while phoning.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

True that Cubby.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah true that *cubby*

I remember dad carring this big suitcase looking thing  that was a 'mobile phone"..must have wieght 12lbs:rofl:

anywho...its overcast day here  and Im a start my SHED grow log ....but first lets share this Pink Lemonaid


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, thanks 4U. I was just in looking at PP and Pink momma, they sure do smell as infants. wow.

I will enjoy your pink lemonade.


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 29, 2012)

I hate when I go somewhere and forget my phone -- what if I break down? Losing it would be like misplacing a kid in a department store -- I would freak....
Glad you got it back -- would be way low to jack someone's phone.

Peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks hemper, duck, cubby and ozzman.  It was terrifying to be honest.  I realized it was gone right when Linkin Park hit the stage.  Needless to say I didn't enjoy the 1st half of their show.  The 2nd half was pure bliss.  :giggle: 

Oh yes, those old phones!  I remember our 1st cordless phone.  It was bulky with a long *** antenna.  I broke it off by accident not long after.  

Want to know something though?  Cell phones are getting bigger again.  Also, there's a handset to plug into your cell phone that's wayy retro- spiraled cord and all!  Crazy!!

I want boom boxes to come back out!  

Ok, I have finished that chicken taste test.  45 mins a day for 3 days.  It was supposed to pay like $80 or something.  At the end I opened my envelope and there was $110 inside.  What a nice surprise.  Very glad it's over, I've had my fill of smoked chicken breasts for a while.   

BIU!  It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

Total Newbie question:  What does BIU stand for?  Bong it up?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes!  

Tho in my case, burn it up.   My bong is out of commission right now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi 4u  How r u on this lovely afternoon?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

busy...busy...busy....looking forward to my kids starting school...lol...

Lets smoke
:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine started this week, it's been so quiet around here.  When do yours go back?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

the 4th

:bong:....


----------



## cubby (Aug 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ....but first lets share this Pink Lemonaid





*4U*, I'm all in for that Pink Lemonade, I've been wanting to try some sense I first heard of it, I believe it was your buddy RayJay that was growing it. I say we all mosey on over to *Rosebuds *patio, smoke alittle pink lemonade, and discuss phones. :shocked:



:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

Great idea Cubby, and Sm can bring the chicken. It is 78 degrees out there, I say almost perfect.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Works for me miss rose!!!  

I just realized it's Wednesday.  Tomorrow once I get kids dropped off I think I'll smoke and hang in the garage and clean it up a little.  I love doing that.  Woohoo, been months since I've cleaned it up.  Sounds good!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2012)

Just got back

Had a great time selling those treasures. Did pretty good for a Wednesday. Sure do need to biu:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

WB Duck you :bong1: was lonely


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 30, 2012)

:bong: ;o)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey TOA great to see you back:48::48:


----------



## cubby (Aug 30, 2012)

:ciao: good morning BHC,
*Trill*, good to see you around brother, hope you're doing well.
*Duck*, what sorta' treasures do you sell at these markets of fleas?
        Well, breakfast is done......I wonder what I'll do now...........I got an idea...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got back last night from Va Beach. I had a blast! Got a new A.D.S. Glass on glass bong too! Ill take a pic later.

Took this pic for you guys while there. Still think about you guys when im away! 

:bong: BIU, its time to go back to work tonight  


Drfting07


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

Drifting is a blonde!

I'm so jealous.  I want sand between my toes too.

Morning everyone!  I'm gonna try and b productive.

Yes duck, I'm curious like cub, whatcha selling at those flea markets?  Cannabis collars?  Lolol.

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

 Cubby I sell stuff them fleas really like

Jeepers:shocked: gang can you believe it, I have been accused of being obsessed with growing mj:rofl::rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

Who's the meanie that accused u?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2012)

Good morning Bongers,

Drft, very cool pic on the beach. We thought of you too. Having all the fun. 

Duck, obsessed? Isn't that kind of strong? Passion, passion. sounds so much better.

Ozzy, it is time. BIU!

Hi TOA, nice to see you.

Good morning Cubby.

Sm, your up early. What productive thing are you doing?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning rose.  I get up with the kids now at 6:38 (lol) AM.  Been going to bed a little early for me too, before 1am...  The going to bed early is harder then getting up early.  

I'm planning on cleaning the garage.  Now I'm rethinking that, lmfao.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC


*duck*..welcome back...who has the right to accuse you over that:giggle:

*drft*....you need some sun on those chicken legs:rofl:...looks like fun man

*TOA*..How those Purple peach beans work out for you?...(yeah...some dont forget)

another dry sunny day here..enjoy it
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 30, 2012)

biu on the :45 

morning bongers---be well

another beautiful day in paradise

thanx for looking out *4u*---the essence of MOJO


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC
> 
> *drft*....you need some sun on those chicken legs:rofl:...looks like fun man



LOL 4U, why do you think i chose to go to the beach? :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2012)

Prepping for the holiday weekend and that means

BIU

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 30, 2012)

:ciao::vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :bong::joint:

Been one of those days


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

Ooh ozz, ducky, can I have one of those bong hits?  

Ok, I didn't get squat done today, well nothing worth mentioning.  

BIU  peoples!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2012)

*SM* Have as many as you want, I don't think I am going to run out any time soon Especially at your pace:laugh: lightweight

Be there again if you had no kids and a filled :bong1: and could smoke whenever, you may be able to reclassify yourself in a short amount of time.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another gorgeous sunrise here

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

40 days with no rain...and looks like 7 more sunny days on the way...


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 31, 2012)

:yeahthat: What he said!

BIU in 3...2...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 31, 2012)

:ciao:   I'm in:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 31, 2012)

:ciao: Cubby & 4U. 

Break time from cutting grass. (3 acres and i dont own a riding mower! ) BIU x2 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

BIU x 2...???


:bong::bong:

I hate mAnUal labor

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2012)

Peanut butter cookies in the oven.  Anyone want some?  Ducky??  Lol.

Biu it's Friday night!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

SM quit teasing me, you know I love Peanut butter cookies

Off to the flea market

Right after a few biu's 

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

what ya looking for *duck*?

We going to *Rays *tonight for a Bomb  fire and smoke...

yall enjoy the weekend

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 1, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning BHC, taking a little break from drowning worms (actualy they're nite crawlers). In 1 1/2 hours I've pulled around 30 nice size sunfish out of the lake, just sitting at the end of my dock chamber pipe in hand. 
    A friend is having a fish fry for some of his family visiting from Chicago, so I told him I'd get him some nice sunnies to make chips out of. I was invited but had to turn him down, I don't eat fish, I just catch them and throw them back (unless someones gonna' eat them), and have no desire to be around a bunch of noisy children I don't know well enough to throw in the lake. 
   So while I'm waiting for him to come pick up lawn furniture I'm just gonna have myself a few :bong: :bong: :bong:  join me if you'd like, and bring along your pole, the it's a great day for fishing............and stuff


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks *cubby*...:bong:

great day fishing


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds lovely Cubby. I love the part about children that you can't throw in the lake. I get that. I have never had the sun fish. Are they yellow?

Had a nice walk with the husband this morning. He and Satori and I. (is that proper) Always want to use proper sentence structure  when I am with the bongers.  sorry.  

I am going to brave it and go to costco, would rather be at the lake with Cubby. But when you need guacamole and chicken breast that's where ya gotta go.

We were invited to a pig roast. I know you tough guys won't get this, but I just can't look at a dead pig, head and all with pulled pork beside.... I did it last year, but my stomach worked then. Not up for it this year. 

Ok, onward and upward, lets all get really stoned and go on with our day.

Have a fun dinner 4U. I know you will.

Duck i hope you sold a lot this morning. 

Drft, hope you don't have post vacation blues, if you do just go look at your satori.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 1, 2012)

:yay::woohoo: It's raining


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats ozzy! Hope it is a deep soak for you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2012)

:ciao:Rosebud and all BHC's  :bong: :bong: :stoned: ---happy saturday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 1, 2012)

We're getting heavy fast hitting thunderstorms right now it's suppose too change to shower and thats what we need


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2012)

sweet oz! hope it heads east,puff, puff, pass...... no bong right now, imma make 1 tonight.....peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

:ciao:  wish we had some rain..its 41 days straight no rain now....Not that Im complaining...me Ladies Love it

what kind of Bong ya making *brimck*?......I have an Ice bong...but ya need a glass stem...

what ya puffin on?..im loading some Pink Lemonaid

:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2012)

i have a metal tube with bowl on top and some tubing. i'll prolly just grab a quart or 1/2 gallon jug of sorts but i'm open for suggestions...burnin a chem 4 leaning pheno of sunsour 6 x chem 4...peace


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2012)

i used 1/2 gal. jug. ghetto as hell but works just fine:bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeepers I was practicing for Denver's 4:20 that I forgot to post.


BIU Denver:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Sep 2, 2012)

Good Morning friends


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 2, 2012)

It's 4:20 somewhere and if not I'll fix the clock to say 4:20 anyhow


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi heal,how are you doing?

ozzy, i like your attitude.

I just tried a latte with coconut milk, it was ok, then i added chocolate and it got even better.  

Time to BIU!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rosebud*
I love coconut milk.  I use the organic (green package) SO delicious unflavored instead of regular milk in everything.  
I was sooooo happy when our Costco started carrying it.

21 days till BIU- and I am counting the days! 
Vicariously toking through all of you in the meantime.

*Ozzy*- Hope your ladies loved the rain.


----------



## painterdude (Sep 2, 2012)

Just found out that Burning Man tickets cost over $400 for the week stay and you provide your own water and food....they expect over 50,000 this year


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

:ciao:  Im home....Great food and fireside chat with Me buddy RAy and his family...tending the SHed as I been away like 30 hrs:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

I bet the girls were all happy to see you when you got home.  Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2012)

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao: 

Good Labor day morning to you Americans, and Happy monday morning to all others.

I think i am ready to BIU!  please join me.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 3, 2012)

boy, i asked for rain but this is rediculous...imma curl up to the bong n cup of vanilla nut creme tea with wildflower honey....peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

:ciao: Im in *Rose*

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey ya *Rose* & *4u*:ciao:

If you are still biu'ing I am most definitely in :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it is still going on. welcome one and all. 

We used to call it, "get your head bad". That still makes me laugh..

are ya'll getting your head bad?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2012)

As bad as bad can get

I've been a bad bad boy:hitchair::laugh:

biu :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

Im BAd


:bong:

and I Love it

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A bit foggy here this morning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

43 days straight with no rain...record here is 51 days

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 4, 2012)

:ciao:  Morning BHC. 68* and sunny. 
   Went out trolling for Muskie this morning, didn't catch anything other than a few smallish Northern Pike, but all along the shoreline you could see the aftermath of peoples labor day celebrations.  It looks like alot of people will be putting in some labor to clean up from Labor Day.
*Duck*, are you enjoying your fog. I like fog myself, along with mist and drizzle, there's sumthin' bout those weather occurances that make me comfortable, don't know why.
   Well I'm gonna' hit this :bong: then I'm going over to the bait shop too see if anyone caught anything worth braggin' about over the weekend. 
   I'll leave some nugs on the counter, help youselves.:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks *cubby*...:bong:

some folks just aint got it when it come to they own trash...it seems my fam is allways cleaning up more and more after a vacation from others not cleaning up after them selfs...:hitchair:...and then some wonder why the budget cutts closes some public parks....if folks did the rule..." pack it in...pack it out"....enough venting

:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 4, 2012)

went for a hike this a.m. myself. on my return to parking area i picked up trash for 10-15 minutes....really disgust me!!! was a very nice walk though...peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2012)

That's right  clean up after your own selves!

Fall is definitely in the air. 52 degrees F . I had to get out the big furry robe this morning to smoke my joint on the patio.

4u, don't tell people about the no rain, they will move there. That is amazing that long and coming up on the record.  I know your plants are happy.

Good morning brimck, i see you down there!

Wish you were all here! BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 4, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

My girls have reached over the weed barrier now. Have to come up with a way to hide them. Trichs all over tho.

BIU! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

I was corrected a few minutes ago and we at 44 days not 43:doh:..a few more days expected upper 70s..and yes Ladies loving it


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

*Drft*...can ya pull them over at all?


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 4, 2012)

i believe i can. I will give it a shot!


----------



## cubby (Sep 4, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC
> 
> My girls have reached over the weed barrier now. Have to come up with a way to hide them. Trichs all over tho.
> 
> BIU! :bong:





      Have you considered the old glasses with fake nose and mustache?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

smokinmom when the kids are in school

:banana: :yay: :smoke1: :ccc: :stoned: :bong2: :headbang2: :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

They started last Monday.   Let me tell you it was a longgg weekend, but they're back in today!!!!    How r u on this beautiful Monday OS?

Hey 4u, I hope your kidds have a good 1st day.  

I don't know what to do with all this extra time.  Maybe I'll get a job or something.    Or not.  We shall see.

*BIU everyone.  :hubba:*


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

SM---monday was pretty drarn good---today (tuesday) i am also grinning ear to ear---bong---chores---bong---chores---food---bong---nap---bong---food---you ???


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh crap, it is Tueday, lmao.  The long weekend thru me off too.

I'm up to about the same thing u are.  But my nap was earlier.  :giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

:ciao: Rosebud


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

:ciao:  *Mom*....check this out...Ya know My Oldest Graduated last year ..starts collage JAn....well me Nico  is doing a program called..Running start...where she will have 2yr collage credit by time she Grads High school....and the Kicker..she only goes to the High school for 1 class a day right now untill the 24th:doh:..Jr..is in full time as he still middle school...Cant wait for Wedsnesday..start of ELi Manning..ya see *Dman *is sportinga Brady helmet?....ya know what Im a have to do:giggle:..looks like some nice weather again ..need to get some YArd work done

Lets puff on some *cubbys *nugs..looks like they is a few left
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Orange!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello and good morning Cannabis lovers


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

4u, how kick azz about her HS!  What an awesome opportunity.  
I hope our bros have a good year.    SO excited about tonight, couldn't be a better choice. 

High folks, it's a beautiful, sunny Wednesday.  It's appitizers for dinner tonight, having company for some TV watching.  Will one of u bring the chips?  

BIU everyone!  I got cleaning to do so also send me some vibes to get up offa my butt!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds fun *SM*, i am sending you the satori buzz.

*4U*, our daughter did running start. Saves you two years in college expense..it was great. I hope she loves it.

Morning Heal, Duck, Cubby, Ozzy, Orange, Drft, and the special ones I missed.

Speaking of special. We have a special needs squirrel. more on that later, or not. ha.

Gotta go out on this beautiful morning and take a walk. I go reluctantly.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*

hope to hear more on the needing squerrl.....we had one here a few years back that had been attacked by something and bite half its face off including one eye...well we doctored it up to health and it had left but allways stayed close as we fed it...but one he was gone...DAm thing allways figured how to get outta cage when he was ready...okay too much type

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, do explain about that squirrel!!!

Well 4u, I hope Sunday night is better.  

Biu!!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 6, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> Have you considered the old glasses with fake nose and mustache?



Good one!

Today I volunteered at the gym where we take care of kids so their moms can workout.  We were all outside rolling down the hill.  I learned when you get older  "twirly- spinny" isn't as fun as it used to be.  But it was warm and sunny and waaaay fun.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Good one!
> 
> Today I volunteered at the gym where we take care of kids so their moms can workout.  We were all outside rolling down the hill.  I learned when you get older  "twirly- spinny" isn't as fun as it used to be.  But it was warm and sunny and waaaay fun.




:rofl:

yeah  its harder to get back up too

*Mom*....gonna be a good game sunday night...Ill be over Rays house watching smoking and drinking...and yes..ALL in that order

46 days no rain..and high of 80f today


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi duck, 4u, tasty, os, rose, cubby, ozz (where r uuu?) and anyone I may have forgotten.  It's 3 for Thursday.    Hit dem bongs people!

Ya 4u, I'm super excited about Sunday night.  Have a few friends over and will be celebrating your way.  Kids going to bed early here that night, lmao.

Tasty- I watch my 8 yr old spin and just seeing him gets me dizzy.  I have a very sensitive equalibrium.  Getting old, ha ha.

Back to laundry.  Sigh.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2012)

morning thursday 3 hitters of the bong---might take me a couple hours to catch up cause i am smoking some primo stuff---none of that schwagg that requires 3 rips at the bong to get a buzz---who knows maybe my scnizzle ain't that great either and i am just a 1 hit light weight---either way i am :stoned: and wish you all the same where ever you are


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2012)

Where's Ozzy?



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Been wondering that myself.  Hope he didn't get himself into any trouble!

Nite my friends.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having another beautiful day here

Plus it is Frieday

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning Duck, morning BHC. 

It BIU o'clock! :bong:

Off to play in the garden :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Morning *Duck*/*drft*

:bong:


47 days no rain...and 86f today....better head to me garden


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

:ciao: 4U

I have waited a little too long before ordering my flowering nutes. I have some nice yellow leaves towards the bottom half of the girls. Just ordered some Humboldt Naturals Bloom. First time using MJ style nutes!

BIU MP! Ive been breaking-in the new glass on glass A.D.S. Bong good and proper. Time for another! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice :bong1: *drfting*

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats bowl was crystal clear like the rest of the bong when we bought it. Ive cleaned the tube 3 or four times already. :cool2: 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

i need a new bong.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

:yeahthat: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellente' drifting!

Good morning BHC.

Any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2012)

:bong:


Im going to *RAys *on Sunday for the Big TV SHow...and BEER:lama:

Saturday  maybe work in the YArd..Me plants are packing the wieght...need more ties

just where the HELL is *OZZY*!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck with that *drft*

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

Auto draft?! Why is that? My first overall pick was megatron.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Cuz it's just a lot of moms who have fun and not take things too seriously.  Some of the ladies probably don't even know how to play.  The sucky ones still beat me tho, I usually get stuck with some spares.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2012)

Still :bongin:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 8, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2012)

Where's Ozzy?

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm worried about ozzy too.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 8, 2012)

Me too, his last activity was 6 days ago


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2012)

its Not hunting season right?....I know last time he went MIA for a weeks time ...he had some work that didnt have internet...I hope thats what it is

:bong:


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure if your still accepting members but gonna toss mine out there anyways


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

is that a Bong?....looks like glass pipe

welcome to the club...go to first page and choose a number that isnt taken....thanks I think *pcduck *will add ya


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

its Drop time:yay:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 9, 2012)

:ciao: guys!

Its a BEA-utiful day in the neighborhood. Big storm came thru last night and really dopped some cool air on us. No more 98% humidity and 90 degrees. Its gorgeous out!

BIU, its about that time! :bong:

:48:

Drfting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

:ciao: *Drft*


we too had some wind come through yesturday  that tested the hoop houses and they did great..we suppose to have the rain come in tonight that will break the dry streak at 50 days..sure feels like it today at 58f right now
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a real change in the weather here too.We are supposed to have 30 mph winds and dust. lovely. Think i may have to put on jeans for the walk this morning. 

Did you break your record for no rain* 4U*

*OZZY*, needs to poke his head in here. 

Enjoy your sunday everyone!

Welcome *Rainydaywoman*!!! Glad you are here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*


if we can make it to tuesday  we will  but they sure Rain is comeing tonight/tomarrow...:doh:  and only for Monday..then rest week dry and high 70s:yay:  we need rain to help keep fires away


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2012)

What's up BHC ? We had a front move through here as well, a welcome relief from the heat.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Think i may have to put on jeans for the walk this morning.


 
*Rosebud, *do you usually walk around your neighborhood without pants????

*4U,* good to see you're finally gonna' get some rain.


   I wonder what time it is.............................oh yeah :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

Cubby, oh dear, instead of shorts, i should have clarified.
Thanks for the laugh though.

Seems the weather changed a lot of places. Fall is here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

yeah...Fall is here..anyone seeing colors in the Plants?...Stems on the Gooey  turned purple other night 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

4u, that was sooo awesome!  I'm soooo  happy to see he's back!

And drift, there's a new kid in town.  Wow!

Awesome!  Good tv for the next 20 weeks. 

Celebration time, who wants to join me?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*4u* Everything turning here. Went from the 80's to the low 50's in a day.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah  *duck*...I think I got a cold from the drastic temp changes...


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 11, 2012)

Same here duck! A low of 52 last night...BRR!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 11, 2012)

SM, new kid?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2012)

Brrrrrr Bongers! It is 42 degrees out there. 

Good morning you peeps!

I have spider mites, well, i don't but my plants do. so I am cold and ticked.

Hope your day is a good one! 

Ozzy, phone home.

Hi Duck, drft, sm, 4U, Cubby, where's orange?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

ya know *Rose*...I sometimes wish I had all my friends Phone #  so I could check in on them...maybe give a couple mid morning prank calls..:giggle:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

*Rosebud-
*BUMMER - get those mites GONE! :angrywife:

*Smoking Mom*- who is  back?  What TV good for next 20 weeks?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> *Rosebud-
> *BUMMER - get those mites GONE! :angrywife:
> 
> *Smoking Mom*- who is  back?  What TV good for next 20 weeks?




:rofl:

Dam Girl....you got a lot to learn...this is another one those funny rules put in place long ago....what she is talking about..( and *Hick*..this is only time Ill use the word..."sports"....I know he has been leinient with us on this one...But we are not alloud to discuss sports on this site...so we use things like...TV for next 20 weeks


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2012)

What a bummer Rose

I hope you lay to waste those little buggers

BIU :bong:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*4u-* 
Yep Lots to learn!

I do know about the rule of that which can not be discussed.
Even saw someone sneak in a whole thread


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 12, 2012)

OH! Thanks 4U....:doh:

RG3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....now ill shut up


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2012)

:bong1: Good morning Bongers,

I am working on those mites, Duck.

It is Tuesday, you know what that means.:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2012)

:doh:


its wednesday *Rose*:hitchair:


----------



## cubby (Sep 12, 2012)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC!!!!,
   I hope everyone's doing well this morning. I'm enjoying a cool, 61* on the deck. The temp is supposed to be 66 for a high today, just my kind of weather, it was 94 yesterday, missed a record by 2 degrees, too damb hot for this bear.
*Rosebud*, best of luck evicting those mites, sending you mucho mojo for the fight, take no prisoners.
    :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2012)

IT IS WED? I need to smoke before I post....I will go do that and straighten up.

Cubby, enjoy the cool of the morn.

I am gonna finish those *&^(^&&*)(( mite off!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the win 4U.  

Okay, earlier ozz gave me a call wanting me to let u all know he's ok.  He had a fire and lost his garage and the apartment upstairs.  He's supposed to call back later on.  If there's any special messages you need me to pass along, PM me. He'll get back to mp when he gets stuff all sorted.

My 8 yr old has had a rash for a few weeks and yesterday I googled different types.  I found what it looked like and my heart sank.  He has BUD BUGS in his room.  Probably brought into my house from a hotel room he stayed at.    It's gonna be time consuming, but I'm not gonna let the fuggers win the war.  Been vacuuming, spraying with dish soap and alcohol and dusting with Diatomaceous Earth.  Checked all the other beds in the house and havent found anything.  Hopefully it's just in that one bedroom.  I think I'd rather have a head lice infestation then bed bugs   Gonna be repeating this frequently until we don't see a thing.  Wish me luck.

BIU guys.  I'm more maticulous at cleaning when I'm high.  

Oh, and just visited the brand new trader joes that opened here last week.  Never been in there before.  Looking forward to trying that $3 wine I keep hearing about, lmfao.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*SmokinMom*
Thanks for the Ozzy update. 

I don't even know what to say- that must be a lot to deal with.  Worst I've ever had was coming home after a 2 week business trip and finding 4 ft of water in basement and whole house destroyed from a broken pipe under the sink (it was winter time and it actually froze the door shut).

What I learned- if you live in a state where you can hire an insurance adjuster to represent you- do it.  I thought I could do it myself and I was wrong. Especially since it was such a big loss.  I would have ended up with a lot more cash if I had hired a professional - and dealing with the insurance company wasn't fun at all.  They are not on your side in spite of all the premiums you've paid.   

Yikes- the bugs sound like our version of the borg.  Have you ever watched Hotel Hell?  They made an appearance in a recent episode.  I got attacked one night when staying in NYC.  It stinks!

So go :bong2:  and go after them bad boys.

_Oh yeah in a few weeks I should be able to "officially" join the club and request my #.  I've got a beautiful blue glass (gift from my sis) and a few other nice glass pieces that I"m eager to share with you all._


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeepers 

At least Ozzy is Ok.

Didn't his neighbors place burn not to long ago?

BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks *MOM*  Now if ya can get a hold of ole *Irish *4me


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 13, 2012)

wake and bake kids :bong: :bong: 

hola---4u---rosebud, smokinmom, cubby, duck, tasty, drft, and all you other pot hheads i missed


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

You calling me a pot head? That would be correct.

I am so glad to hear Ozzy is ok. It is crazy how we worry about people that we have never met but are sure we know.   Tell him we love him.

I have more spider mite eradication to do this morning. 

*4U, look who is all decked out in Red. You deserve it. Congratulations.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks *Rose*

going to be in the 80s today..what a great September...looks like another week of 70s..and dry...better keep the bubbles bubblin

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2012)

and 



*B*ubbling

*i*n

*U*nison 


*B*ong

*i*t

*U*p


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2012)

Its going to be 82f 

put some ice in those Bongs 

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 13, 2012)

:bong: Time.......

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Nice cool day with a chance of rain here today.

What a great day to start the weekend

BIU :bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning duck :ciao:  I hadn't been by in a while thought id drop in and say hello.

No biu for me this morning my jars ran dry a couple days ago, dang move never thought id be out agin lol.  Ah well a couple weeks outta some awesome smelling PEX .  It really smells like pineapple .

I got one chunk of hash left so maybe a lil biu after work.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 14, 2012)

:ciao: Lemon Jack! Its great to see you around!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2012)

It is great to see you around Lemon Jack (LJ). Hope you can smoke some baby  pineapple popcorn to get you thru.

Good Friday morning everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2012)

High friends.  Its cool here this morning too- in the 60s.  High 76.  I can't get used to it unfortunately, it will be back in the 90s in a few days.  

My awesome Dyson vacuum cleaner bit the dust (literally!) last night while vacuuming up all the diatomaceous earth we scattered to keep the bed bugs away.  I shoulda known better and used the shopvac instead.    This whole thing has only just begun and it's already cost us a small fortune.  I just want to burn the house down and start all over.  :hairpull:  We pretty much know it came from a hotel in July.  

BIU, I have a vacuum to take apart and clean.  Hopefully it'll work!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2012)

My dyson came on!!!!  

Can't be used until it gets a thourough cleaning tho.

Weekend plans anyone?


----------



## cubby (Sep 14, 2012)

:ciao:  What's up BHC? 
   packin' the car and packin' a bowl  heading up to the cabin, do a little fishin', split and stack some more wood, (hoping to put up enough to last the winter), and make some charcoal. just sorta' putz around the place and enjoy the lake and woods. What do you folks got going on for the weekend?
*Mom*, congrats on saving the Dyson, I got the one before the "Ball", it works great......but it's not a shopvac. I learned that trying to vacum up drywall dust, what a mess. 
   Join me in this :bong1: while I try to remember if I've got everything packed......................... I know I'm forgetting something,......I always do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2012)

:ciao:  *cubby*


dont forget the fish pole   have fun...Im a just putz around the yard smelling weeds:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2012)

:ciao:

Off to the flea market :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

I really want to go to the flea market with you duck. I love them, but I never go.

Good morning Peeps,

It is a beautiful morning in my neighborhood. I hope it is as well for all of you.

Mr RB is having a cat scan this morning, i am a little worried but of course hoping for the best. 
This is how I am coping. Found this baby in the satori jar and I think i will bust into it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2012)

Bust it open *Rose*...load it up.....And pass it over here

Good Morning everyone

:bong:

*Duck*..enjoy the Market...are ya selling or looking?..we love flea 
markets..

Its saturday and *Ray *supose to come by and get some these extra clones I have..No Rain in site all next week..My Outdoor girls are eating it up:lama:...Laura and I will go Karaoke tonight with friends...I sing MJ songs

okay need to get my joe on and work the yard

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

Huh? Wuh?   Did someone say.............._Satori_ :icon_smile:

Nice find *Rose* :cool2: Enjoy that & well wishes to you and Mr. RB. 

OH, also....Love the coffee cup, very cool! Is that one specifically yours? :hubba:  


*4U*, you enjoy yourself as well. Sounds fun! Im sure you sing just as pretty as your plants are :rofl: 


BIU :bong:


Drfting :bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

That is my very own coffee cup drft. It has to be big for me and I finally got that one in California. Hard to find a mug that isn't made in China.. 

I have been smoking the satori all day. Have been in the grow areas cleaning for spider mites. Good thing i had satori.

4U, what weed song is your favorite to sing? I want a recording..come on.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

how many weeks does satori go in flower for you, Rose. And you said milky with still some clear?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

I take my satori from clone at 63 days. Yes, milky and some clear, i have done a little more amber, but I prefer it without.

Where are you at with tricome color?


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

almost all clear. Havent really spotted a cloudy. My eyes are young but i will still need to buy a scope here soon.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Had a great time at the flea market buying and selling. Was a great day here for it and the people packed in.

Sure was nice to get back to my :bong1:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

Good morning Bong hogs!

Glad you had fun Duck, that sounds very fun.

Happy Sunday to all of you.


----------



## cubby (Sep 16, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao: 
   I just found out Flea Markets are illeagal in Minneapolis  No joke! The local Chamber of Commerce pushed thru the ban years ago because they felt it was unfair to brick and mortar retailers (what a crock). 
   When the pleas of "it's unfair" didn't work they set up flea market vendors and sold stollen goods to the public. They claimed it was to show how flea markets are hot beds of stollen merchandise distribution. It turns out the only ones caught selling stollen goods was the Chamber of Commerce.  
   So now the city is considdering allowing flea markets, but only at pre-approved locations and licenced and ran like a farmers market. 
   Apparantly some people believe some guy selling knick-knacks off a folding table is gonna' bring the economy to a grinding halt........morons. 
.
.
.
   Well, I'll hop down off this soapbox (I wonder what I could get for it at a flea market?.......probably 90 days)
   You folks take care, I left some nugs on the counter, there's coffee in the pot and a cinnamon coffee cake in the warming drawer, help yourselves.
.
.
.
             :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

yum   coffee cake

:bong:



enjoy the TV


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

So cute 4U... i love her!

Yes, on the coffee cake Cubby and i hear you about the flea market destroying our economy...sheesh.

Just did my walk in the sunshine.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

super cute 4u  

:bong: :bong:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

Aloha Kekahiaka (Good Morning) BHC..

 I hope everyone is having a great Sunday, today is football day in my house, i get the crowd that does not drink comes to my house to watch football, and the drinkers go two houses down to watch the games.. this is done in the neighborhood until the superbowl then we alternate houses each year for the superbowl party. i live in a very small town.. frome bridge to bridge we have 11 houses and 4 familys that are all related to each other..:rofl:  each house has their own fav team , I like the New York Jets even when they sucked ..

who wins: NY Jets vs Pitt Steelers
Who is your favorite Team?? 
Player?
and who goes to the Super Bowl??

Aloha Squidy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi squid- HUGE fb fan.  My fav player, well that's tough.  Warren Moon was my fav wayyy back when.  Peyton Manning is tops on my list this decade.  This yr I'm really pulling for lil bro Eli, I've gotten fond of him from having him on my fantasy team for 2 yrs in a row.  Hmmm super bowl projections - Denver vs New York Giants.  Put the brothers up against eachother.  

Ok enough of that.  Sorry ducky and hickler 

Been a good weekend.  I think we've gotten a handle on the bugs.  Seems it was just in the one bedroom and we've Only seen 4 since we sprayed and dusted none in the bed at all.  Knock wood!!!  We will repeat everything on Weds regardless.  My Vac is back from the dead.  And most of all - after spring cleaning (lol) I found the VHS tape from '94 when my dad and I were on Donahue.  I thought it was forever lost.  Now I can get a DVD made of it and can watch and hear my dad whenever I wish.  I was so happy when I found it. May he RIP.

Biu folks.  

Duck, I don't remember if u ever said what u buy/sell at the flea market...???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

he sells duck calls/decoys:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> he sells duck calls/decoys:giggle:




:rofl:


Naw I don't sell calls/decoys.

What I sell is a specialty item that I do not want to mention in open forum. People may put 2 and 2 together and figure out who I am 

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2012)

Nobody made it to the club all day but me?

What:confused2: is everybody out of weed?

Well I guess I'll throw down a table full of The WhiteXNepal Indica and 

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Duck

I was here but the cat had my tongue.

Glad you had a nice flea market Duck. 

It is time to BIU people! We are late.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I am having a trim party today

Chopping down a Cheddarwurst II that went 77 days

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

Good morning BHC!

Enjoy your labor today Duck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

:bong::bong:

:ciao:  its twosday

*duck*..  Glad ya enjoyed the swap meet...Happy trimming...is this an outdoor Harvest?  more work in the yard for me....they say temps today...84f:shock:


take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

morning bhc  :bong: :bong: 

have fun duck

yard looks awesome 4u---wish i was there

good day to you rosebud, sm, cubby, squiddy, drft, and any i missed  :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

So I got my hair cut yesterday and my hair dresser told me she ran 22 miles in 4 hours and 20 min. So I upped my walk to 1.5 mils today...Huh????Am I jock or what.

Enough of my bragging. 

Lets all BIU. Please join me on the veranda for some satori.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm in rosebud---let me get some hash---wish i had a "veranda"


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

Joining in 
:bong::bong:


*4u* this is an indoor grow. I have a perpetual grow going so about every 2 weeks I harvest.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello BHC :ciao:, 
I'm wrestling my bong and celebrating losses and gains. :bong: 
.
LOST; 100 pounds since Feb 23 :yay: , my Dr. was amazed and pleased.
.
Gained; a 1954 Minneapolis-Moline tractor in very good condition. It was gifted to me from a farmer/collector I know who's moving out of state (medical reasons). He knew I've always wanted this tractor, I've been lusting after it for 8 years, and said he couldn't see selling it when he knows it will have a good home with me.
His wife said to me "You're just gonna' use this to go the liqour store are'nt you?", she knows me too well. 
.
So all in all it's was a very good weekend.
.
*Duck*, I like the idea of a perpetual harvest. How many plants do you harvest at a time? How do you stagger the growth? Is it strain dependant? :icon_smile: 
.
*Rose*, congrats on the walking :aok: , it's great for the heart, lungs, and joints   ( I mean ankles, knees, and hips not :tokie: )
.
Anyone heard any news from/about *Ozzy*?
.
*4U, Orange, Mom, Drft,* and the rest of the *BHC* let's *BIU*you can jump up on the hay wagon and I'll pull you around with my new antique tractor. :farm: :farm: :farm:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

> Duck, I like the idea of a perpetual harvest. How many plants do you harvest at a time? How do you stagger the growth? Is it strain dependant?



I harvest 1 to 2 plants every 2 weeks.

Some strains my take longer but once they are done I just stick another in there. Running 6 to 7 plants according to the above system.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

:ciao: *cubby*...I wanna ride the tractor..Ill even pay for the booze

*Rose*...you Jock:rofl:

*Duck*....thanks for help...going to be fun:lama:


:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

Cubby,  WOW, that is an amazing weight loss. That is so good for you. I am proud to know ya.  Did you quit eating or what?

The tractor sounds very cool. I learned to drive a tractor before anything else. And old John Deer that was older then dirt 50 years ago. A fly wheel to start it? 

There was an old red chevy truck in town that i have coveted for years. I wonder if I could work out that kinda deal with him. 

Orange, i don't really have a veranda either, just a back patio.

Just got home from a really long day and I am headed back outside, this time it will be Medicine Woman!. BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

hay rides sound like a blast---thanx cubby---bringing the flask---hope you all like tequila


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Congrats Cubby.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

I am off to design a small garden for a big non profit. Should be fun, no pot plants right? No rosebud.


----------



## cubby (Sep 19, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
*Duck*, thanks for the info. The perpetual grow seems like it would be a gift to my hands. Trimming a plant or 2 every couple weeks would be better than sitting and trimming a dozen plants at a time. 
*Rose*, I didn't have to give up eating, quite the opposite. I had to eat _more_, but at regular meal times. The only thing I had to give up was my homebrew :cryI replaced it with coaconut rum and diet coke, no more than 3 per day). Then I just replaced white bread and white sugar with whole grain breads and brown sugar/honey. And exercise, I walk 2 miles when I wake up and 2 miles after dinner, and lift weights 30-45 mins a day. It took about 2 weeks for it become routine, now I just do it without thinking. I am litteraly in better shape than I've been in 20 years. I've taken 8 inches off my waist.:woohoo:  
And you should talk to the guy that owns that truck, you never know where he's at in life. He might be willing to let it go to someone who'll care for it as more than just a rolling commodity. 
*4U*, I'd let you drive the tractor, I'd sit on one fender (they have seats) and keep the bong loaded your little dog could sit on the other 
*Orange*, if we had the Marijuana laws they have on the West Coast, we would have a huge Hayride. I'd host the Great North Woods BHC get together and BBQ. That would be some fun!
 You folks take care and keep those bubblers bubblin'.
*BIU BHC*:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning 4u, everyone.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking forward to joining you soon.  Auto should be ready in a few days.  One of them is almost out of leaves but still forming large calyxes each day.  Trichomes are clear and some a little cloudy.

Congrats *cubby* - way to go.  

*Rosebud-*  No pot plants.  :ROFL:



:bong1: will be coming out of storage soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

:ciao:  Im home  

:bong:


work to do outback:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning ALL of you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:ciao:   

time for breakfast....who want pancakes?

wash it down with some Bubba Berry
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning BHC :ciao: ,
   It's a little chilly here today, 45* but it's nice and sunny. The trees should start changing colors pretty soon. I have a feeling the Autumn foliage won't last long, then we're gonna' get hit with an intense winter. I'm glad I didn't wait 'till the last minuet to start storing my fire wood. 
   So.....what have you all got planned for the day? I'm just gonna' hang on my sun porch and watch the squirrels try to figgure out how to molest my bird feeders  I put wok lids over the feeders so when the squirrels climb down the cable they get to the wok lids and slide right off and fall to the ground. 
   Grab a nug off the counter and set a while :bong: :bong: :bong:
.
.
Did someone say pancakes? :woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2012)

pancakes sound great man in red---are you camping under the canopy


morning all  :stoned: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

good morning *cubby *and *orange*


Im a work the yard more...need to take some clones in the SHed  and :bong:

i posted in my Shed grow log on the condisation on my lights in flower....anyone have this  and what dom ya do to rid it..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning os, 4u, duck, rose, cub, 7, drift, tasty (did u score points last night?  I didn't..)  And anyone else I may have forgotten.

I think I need to call ozzman and see how he is.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

I need a :bong1:


:bong:

and one for Ozzy too

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I need a :bong1:



Great idea.  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I need a :bong1:
> 
> 
> :bong:
> ...





I am in! One for Ozzy, one for me, one for ozzy, etc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:rofl:   *ozzy *can go to counter get his own...Im a selfish bonger

3....4me
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

Smokin Mom- not sure if I got points- we've all got zero!

My plans today are to set up clones for FIM tomorrow.  Trying to decide whether to leave them tied down or let them free 

Probably gonna steal a big test branch from Autos and let it start drying in the box. 

Had a bit of a scare this morning- tent was 86 deg.  DARN ducting fell off the fan sometime while I was sleeping.  
Been a stressful couple of days for my girls.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

Missed counted

5..6...:bong:

70...71 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

nap time


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Snooze


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Peeps,

Did a little retail therapy today.



​


----------



## cubby (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice one *Rosebud*, it has kinda' an old school hippie look to it eace: 
Is it heavy?
 You'd better check and make sure it's compatable with the patio.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice utensil Rose


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah  Rose  load up some that Satori  and see how it bubbles


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning Peeps.
Thanks guys,it works great. It shouldn't go on the patio *Cubby* I would probably drop it. It is really heavy. And it does look like the olden days! Like me. ha

How do I clean it? Do you push the ash in the water? Or do you try to get the water out after each smoke? I know I should know these things. but bubblers weren't around in my youth.

It is friday and lets get this weekend started BIU, or bubble it up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*.....yes poke the ash into water.....I change water in my little bubbler evry day...and when ya clean it..get som epsom salt in it and ISO....shake the heck outta it...the salts act as scrubber.....very nice piece


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice bubbler, Rose! When i cash my bubbler, i carefully tip it on the side that doesnt have the choke, and use a paperclip to get the ash out. I change the water every few days that way, because the ash doesnt go into the water. 

I hope you enjoy it! Smoke some satori in it for me, Rose.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 21, 2012)

4U's tip with the iso and salt works great! Let it soak a little bit for tough resin build-up. Sometimes takes two times.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys are the best. Thanks *4U*, great tip. I will do that.


*Drft, *thanks. I did get last nights ash outta there like you said. And I just had some satori this morning in it and it works great.
i was just in your diary, holy cow...you guys are really rockin like i have not seen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey everyone.  It's Friday night, any exciting plans?

I filled out a job application today for a job at the local Halloween store.  It's seasonal of course, but I LOVE all things halloween and think it would be fun.    Wish me luck.  

BIU, whatcha waiting for?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

good luck *Mom*...


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2012)

Good Morning *Rose,4u,SM,Orange,drft,g-7,cubby* and the rest:ciao:

No flea market today

Cold, windy, and rainy. The girls no like this

Good morning to stay indoors with my :bong1: and biu:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah  *duck*..same here...first day of Fall and the temps feel it.   Had some unexpected rain yesturday and got the Garbage can girls wet..so  plastic went up over them...and fans running....started ripping the fan leafs off the outdoor ladies..time to BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

Good morning all!

Isn't it too early for cold and windy Duck? Guess not, i am not ready for that.

Have a great Saturday. I am going to be working in my inside gardens today.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

:ciao: 4U
:ciao: Rose

4U, do you start ripping fan leaves off for better "breathing" and allow air to get to the buds?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

Good morning *drft*...I like to start 2 weeks befor chop removing fan leafs...its only me and my Girl that harvest and befor we met it was just me...read years ago that *Hick *would strip his fan leafs a few days befor chop and relized that would help me too...I leave the trimmed plant up  for a week or more..they still produce IMO...plants look good with all the folliage  but when theres nothing but collas and buds on the plant looks cool...I would say that it also helps with air flow...Have a great day my friend

:bong:


*Mom*....How is *ozzy *doing?....I see he made his sport picks this week....


----------



## cubby (Sep 22, 2012)

:ciao:  Morning Bongers,
   Looks like the crappy weather is going around. We've got 40*, windy, and threatening rain. The meteorologist says no rain.......my knees tell me rain, alittle after lunch. 
   My tropical garden is winding down and starting to look spent. I'll have to go out and dig up all those bulbs and ryzomes for storage. And I'll have to harvest all my little auto AK-47's. Without the Elephant Ears and castor beans plants those Autos really stick out.
   Best of luck with the job hunt *Mom*, working at a Holloween store sounds fun.
   It's time.........................:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Rose,  It is hard to say has this has been a goofy year weather wise, but usually we get about a month more of nice weather. Just this rain is cold

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2012)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear and cold(43)

Appears to be a good day to sit in front of the TV

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think I should sit around on cold days.

Been doing to much net shopping and bought a CO2 system for my nest.

Now to learn all over

BIU Bongers:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2012)

:bong:


enjoy  the TV  friends


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2012)

Good morning all!

Duck, i know nothing about co2 but I am glad you did some shopping.

I had coffee and satori with our son on the patio this morning, in my new bubbler. Our son doesn't smoke, he is very straight but he is tolerant of his mother and we had some laughs. Nice way to start the day.

He was offering to house sit for us to get away and i told him he would have to learn to garden indoors...he was worried about that. ha. 

Enjoy the FB...


----------



## cubby (Sep 23, 2012)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC, 34*, clear and sunny. My furnace came on this morning. I'm glad it's working ,but I'd rather it didn't have too for a few weeks more.
*Duck*, sitting around the nest sure can get expensive, but look at the bright side, you're gonna' have one _High_-tech nest.
.
.
.
.
.
Alright bongers let's do it..............BIU :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2012)

It sure does *cubby*

I did barter some and had some but I did buy the monitor and controller. So was not has bad has going all new.  

Now I have to redesign my grow room to a closed ventilation/cooling system for my lights. Plus it is a good time to give the room a good cleaning.

*Rose* sounds like you had a splendid morning

Now to BIU and get started :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 23, 2012)

Aren't we so clever using mindless children code instead of just violating the unrealistic idea that sports could cause some kind of problems amongst the stoners who are members.  Religion and politics arre lightening rods for dumb arguments, no doubt about it.  So if you own a big flat screen with HD and you have your colors set for great viewing yesterday was a treat to watch the OZZMAN's team's new NIKE uniforms not to mention the fact that old Ozzie was probably drinking his SHINE, smoking his dope and completely going nuts because his Mountaineers are so friggin great.  The Catholics are happy today.  Everybody in Oregon is happy as are some Floridans.  The Sports Illustrated cover jinx worked and he had a sub par performance just as predicted by the ESPN boring TV GUYS.  I am anxious to see how Wilson fares against the Pack on Monday night.  We all know that HICK is curious about his new QB's arm strength and the high number of intercepts but will he man up and tell us?  Looking forward to Sunday TV in the AM, PM and late night.  Here's wishing that your GREEN on the big screen is set right just in case you like golf.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it is time to BIU after reading that tirade  


:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like the rain is gone and the nice weather is back

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi ducky and the gang

Had something like the flu yesterday, spent most of yesterday in bed.  Besides being sore from laying down too much, I feel 99% better today.  

I'll call ozz later on and see how he is.

Biu.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2012)

High SmokinMom:ciao:

Glad to hear you are feeling better

Yeah tell the giant to check in once in awhile


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 24, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, 46* this morning but supposed to go up to 78* this afternoon. I'm gonna' take the opportunity to get some yard work done before the cold hits and stays.
but, for now, lend me a lung and we can put a dent in this bowl..........:bong1: 
.
.
.
.........................................BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

lets smoke it up like it's monday morning Cubby, I am in. Sounds chilly at your house Cubby. Don't work too hard today.

Good morning 4u and Sm and Duck , drft, PD, and whoever I missed,  AND the missing Ozzy and Orange...

I am going to drop some beans of satori today. When ya get low and you know it is 4 months away, ya need to start more huh.

It is gonna be a good week Bongers!  *4U*, did you work too hard in the shed grow this weekend? I heard the rain stopped in Seattle and you had a nice day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*...

we had that one night Rain..and now we dry again threw next weekend they say....back yard is smelling wonderfull...and the shed gets its 3 run into flower tonight..Im so stoked on the perpetual grow Im going to try...if all works out Ill have 24 plants in flower and harvest 3 plants every week while 3 more go in....oh..did I mention I love my new soil


good TV show tonight..:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

I am glad you have another week of sunshine. What are the tricomes looking like?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

My Pink Lemonaid  is 60/40...and have taken some  ....the gooey  is cloudy no amber yet...the dojo bubba barry  has a few more weeks as she is starting to cloud...the frozen lava and You want this  still budding at clear...the extra dry days will most def  help ...Ill post up in the Grow log later....


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like we are going to have a beautiful fall day here today

Still working on revamping my grow room.

Harvested a Cheddarwurst 2 yesterday Some stinky stuff it is

BIU :bong:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Sep 25, 2012)

*Good morning BHC!!! Gonna be an awesome day. Just wanted to wish my husband FA$TCA$H a HAPPY ANNIVERSARY and to say I LOVE YOU SO VERY MUCH! 2 wonderful years today. BIU peeps and have a gr8 day.. *


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats on your Anniversary $cotri$hro$e$ and FA$TCA$H

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats you two $$$$$$

now  BIU  its 2sday

:bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 25, 2012)

:ciao: 4U, whats the new soil?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

Good morning bongers.

Happy anniversary you two love birds! I hope you have many many many more.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

happy anniversary $$$$

morning fellow bongers---always nice to wake and bake with you all


:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

:joint4: :ciao: :joint4:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

High Rose:ciao:

:bong::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

High Mr Duck. How is your nest? Ready for winter?



:afroweed: :joint: :giggle: :joint4: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

The nest is good Rose

Not quite ready for winter, but there again I am never ready:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi folks.  Biu.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Hump Day


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

buenos dias BHC---wake and bake baby :bong: :bong: 

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

mucho gracias, Orange, I shall.

It is a fall morning with smoke from far away fires that make the sun a big ole orange ball. 

It is time, you know what to do!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 27, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

The rain has stopped and it is looking real nice outside.

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2012)

morning/afternoon---smoked some hash last night that i gave to a friend several months ago---wow---it was that purple peach---what a treat---try some you'll like it:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2012)

Good Friday Morning BHC:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao:   friends...

its friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Have a quick question for you guys. Im in week 6 of flower and dealing with caterpillars. They have been munching buds pretty good and i dont know how to treat them this late in flower. I used seven last week, dont really want to have to use it this late again. 

What are you thinking? 

Thanks, Drfting


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeepers drft

Wish I could help, but I have not had caterpillars on my grow for over 18 years.

When I did have them they were in veg and I bought some stuff from WallyWorld that knocked them out and I can't remember what it was


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah...I wouldnt use 7 anymore...best ya can do is find them and squuish M...

if they ready  I would take them...Ill be looking at all my ladies for mold and what not...been working this week sun up to sun down..so I dont know whats going on outback this week


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

They are so tiny 4U, like inch worms. I didnt realize i had a bud problem until i trimmed a bud for testing, and there were 3 in that one bud! AHHH!!!!

Ive lost around a 1/4 ounce or more so far. Ill try and make them go at least one more week.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

One thing i can say, no pm yet this season!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't even say that word "mold" *4u*

I had a fan shut down for a day, the temps and humidity sky rocketed.

The mold set in after a day and struck my biggest colas.

Second time with this strain too.(Black Domina x Nepal Indica)


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

That is terrible Duck and icky on the worms drft. 

Good morning Bongers,

It is 50 degrees out there this morning. It will be a brisk walk for mr and mrs rosebud.

I planted some auto seeds first time ever and they are supposed to be high in cbd's and not so high in thc. I am hoping mr rb, the lightweight wuss (lol) can enjoy this kind. It is fun to see the tiny leaves show themselves. 

Enjoy your friday peeps. Glad you are all here. Except where in the hell is Ozzy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2012)

drift, when I had caterpillars, bombbudpuffa told me he crushed up asprin and sprayed a mix of it and water on his plants.  Worth a try.

Ok, I'll call ozzy now.  I'm a bad friend and keep forgetting.  I'll report back..

Edited to add - I called and got his voicemail.  Hope he returns my call soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks SM.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao: *Rose*! 
:ciao: *SM*, please report back on Ozzy, would yah? I hope he is coming around well after the fire. I couldnt imagine what he must be going thru. *Ozzy* Hope your doing well friend. I wish you the best!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2012)

Still no word from the ozz.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

No Ozzy

I sure hope he is getting along ok.

Might give him a call in a bit to see if he answers. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

:ciao: Duck, Hope you're doing well.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Doing great *drft*

We are having a wonderful morning here

I just about got my tent ready for CO2.

And I am BIU'ing Cheddarwurst2

So I have no complaints

How about you?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Just called Ozzy, got his voicemail

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

Same here Duck. I have the morning off, Bong is getting packed as we speak, and one of the girls out back is coming down soon...maybe today?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Checked my OD yesterday and they looked like they had a another week to 2 weeks here. I just hope that more cold rain stays away.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ive still been dealing with "budworms". From what i read yesterday, thats the little bugger that has paid me a visit. Im still loosing the fight and am desperately looking for an answer. 

The other girls are on the same pace as yours. About another week or two to go. Have you used Bacilius Thuringienses in bloom? Its the same active ingredient in mosquito dunks? All natural bacteria that is toxic to certain bugs, including the budworm.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

What are your tricomes looking like drft? I haven't used BT in my grows. I just looked up bud worms, and I wonder which kind you have. That is rotten that you are getting these now.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

:ciao: *Rose*

The trichs are becoming mostly cloudy. I have one girl that is showing amber on the top most cola. There are still one or two girls showing some clear and the WW is becoming mostly cloudy as well. 

Ive read up on BT as well as spinosad. From what ive read its not detrimental to flowering girls, and breaks down rapidly so it can be used the week before harvest. Its a bateria as well, thats isnt harmful to humans and is a by-product of good soil. Going to the nursery to see what they have. 

I will chop early if i have to, the bud ive smoked is very good. Its not at its full potential yet, tho.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

I take mine before they are amber in satori. How hard is it to hand pick them out of the buds?

BT, is supposed to be safe.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thats the thing rose. I cant see them on the plant until the damage is done. The nasty little things burrow into the center of the bud, and eat it at the base. I only know i have a problem with the buds start browning. 

AHG! I hate them!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

All the best to you drft. They sound so terrible. Good luck and of course green/no brown mojo.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

:ciao: Thanks rose. I went out and trimmed some buds that had damage. If im meticulous enough, i can go thru each bud and get all the brown bud out. Whats left seems to be fine. I have a little bit hanging as i type. 

I only saw one while i was out there. Lots of **** tho. GROSS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2012)

best of luck *drfting*....I seen some those inch worms yesturday on some my girls.....I just call them  HIGH worms...lol...if you was a worm  wouldnt ya want to munch on your buds


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 29, 2012)

:ciao: 4u, thanks for the Mojo. 

:bong: 

I know next year i will be ready for battle. Fine tuning and fixing mistakes. Every year i try to improve. I know to use eagle20 early on for PM, and now i understand the ways of the budworm. 

:48:
Drfting


----------



## painterdude (Sep 29, 2012)

A giant enormous slug got my top bud several years back.  Apparently crawled up the  wall of the greenhouse to get to the bud.  He didn't leave much before I found him.

Ozzman must be sooooooooooooooooo happy today.  Geno Smith had unbelievable stats.  Go Mountaineers.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Well Ozzy called me back.

All is well he is working on recovering from the fire and everything is ok. 

The fire took out everything he had so he has been rebuilding.

Opening day of deer season is today and he got a deer.

His outdoor will be coming down in a week or two.

Said he will most likely be a month or so before he is up and running and getting back on the web.

That is my Ozzy update

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks *duck*


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you Duck, that is so good to know.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you Duck, that is so good to know.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

Good Sunday morning Peeps.

I am off to a dog show later, my girl friend won best mastif, so i need to go see that little baby dogger. 

I love fall, and you guys!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Have fun Rose

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2012)

enjoy the TV today

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Chopping an unknown today
Got my clones mixed up

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2012)

Good monday morning All,

Duck, will you know what it is when you smoke it? Hope so.

I need to transplant a few babies today. This gardening is a full time job that I really like.

Hope everyone had fun with the tv yesterday.  BIU peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep Rose I will definitely know when I smoke it

But I think it is a Black Domina x Nepal Indica

Great day to garden too

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 1, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
*Duck*, thanks for the Ozzy update, and I too have had mixed up clones.  But the difference is, I KNOW I didn't mix them up......It was the clone gnomes!!!  They sneek in your grow room when nobodys around, and they mess with stuff. They tend to show up a bit more when I'm smoking some particularly good weed though......I wonder if there's a correlation? 
*Rose*, say it isn't so......





> my friend won best mastiff


...!!! I feel bad for the lady, but tell her, looks aren't everything A little make-up and a pleasant personality will go a long way.
*4U*, happy harvesting brother. I bet your yard smells so good right now.:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:
.
.
.You know what time it is..............:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2012)

*cubby*... I am beginning to believe in those clone gnomes. Now to catch one.:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2012)

I have seen the gnomes.. those little rascals. 

Cubby, this dog weighed 240 pounds and leans on people. A big beautiful head he had. What a sweety, but the drool, oh yuck, the drool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2012)

Good morning All,

Sorry bout your rain duck. Did you say the plants outside can handle 34 degrees ok?  We are going to get cold for a couple of nights then it will warm back up for a week or so.  I am not ready to bring them in yet.

I tried to post a pic of the mastiff, but he was to big to fit on here. shoot.

BIU Peeps!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mastiff?? A dog, rose? What kind?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2012)

> Sorry bout your rain duck. Did you say the plants outside can handle 34 degrees ok? We are going to get cold for a couple of nights then it will warm back up for a week or so. I am not ready to bring them in yet.



Yeah they can handle a couple of light to mild frosts.:aok: 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you Duck.

Drft, i went to a dog show last weekend and I have a pic of the big boy that my girlfriend raised from a week old. But I can't get it to post. It is the wrong size and I tried to resize it but couldn't make it happen. He is just a big huge beautiful sweet guy.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 2, 2012)

I love mastiff's! Im a big dog person anyway. I had two landseer newfoundlands....Molly Brown and Dolly Madison. Next dog i want is a Cane Corso.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 2, 2012)

OZZMAN should have his own Reality Show but I don't know what to call it, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2012)

On my way to "the shed" to see if another girl is ready for the chop

And not your _shed_ *4u*, but I sure would not mind checking yours out

I just love this perpetual growing. My fingers do not get sore

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2012)

That is awesome the perpetual harvest thing is working for you duck.

We are having a harvest ball here friday night. It was going to be formal, but tricomes on velvet....nasty.  So I am bringing in thai food and we are taking down some Medicine woman, od and indoors. Should be a fun party.

Wish you all were here.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks *Rose*

Well my fiskers will not be getting much work today...she is not ready.

I guess I better check on my outdoor. We have been getting rain the last few days and I have not been out to check.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC  Im home
*Duck*....yeah  My Shed is looking good..we are half way into the prepetual...busy busy bisy...oh  and my back yard needs attention..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear and cold here this morning.

Busy day here today, I have company arriving today and have housework to do

BIU :bong:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

*pcduck*
Hope you have one of those magical "housework" strains.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish tasty

Checked on my outdoor girls and they are ready to come down. I guess I know what I will be doing all night

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2012)

Where's SmokinMom?

:bong:


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Home Piece and Small travel bubbler


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice :bong1: docfr8, welcome to the BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I yanked my outdoor right before these 3 days of rain hit.

Jeepers nobody but me at the club yesterday

I sure hope someone shows up and helps me biu this truck load of smoke :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Oct 6, 2012)

good morn bhc, ill be right there duck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry I missed ya yesturday *Duck*....been bizzier that a one legged man in an azz kicking contest here...Ill grab a :bong:  and head out back to work

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

Good morning bongers.

I had quite a harvest ball last night complete with thai food, but.... We only trimmed one plant! My medicine woman got huge... Remind me next summer to just grow for crying out loud.  It took three of us an hour and a half to do one? Crazy. I had two plants under 1000. holy smokes they are nice nugs.

​ I will be harvesting the other one today.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice buds Rose and congrats on another successful harvest:woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you Duck, and back at cha. You perpetual guy you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 6, 2012)

looking good there rosebud---morning BHC---tis the season we all be busy busy busy---looked at some OD still doing there thang this morning to check on limb breakage from some heavy winds---all standing strong and true---but---pretty bummed the wind stirred up a bit of dust and did the plants no favors---ain't life a ***** some time

shout out to anybody with a solution


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 7, 2012)

My new Piece.. Just got it today.. It smokes so clean and hits hella hella good with all the filters


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2012)

nice piece *doc*..now *Rose *can load us up some that nice Medicine woman she hrvested..:clap:  Happy smoking passion


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 8, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> nice piece *doc*..now *Rose *can load us up some that nice Medicine woman she hrvested..:clap:  Happy smoking passion


That would be dope :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The sun is up and a new day has started and it looks like it will be a fine one at that

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

Good monday morning bongers!

I will share all the MW I have with you guys. It is still quit wet and smelling up the place. 

I visited the traveling collective and tried some Alaska Thunder yesterday. Holy cow, that is different. I got all speedy with rapid heart, then slept two hours..what the hell?

Have a great day!

PS, Orangesunshine. I hate dust storm on the od grows. We had one here. It is terrible. The sticky nugs hang on to the dust. It is gross. I thought we were the only one that had that. What can you do about that? The dust wouldn't rinse off and you wouldn't try cause of PM. I am hashing that plant out, I am such a delicate little flower i don't want to smoke dirt. Now spider mite ****, no problem. LOL


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC! I hope ya dont mind if jump in here and BIU with yall. i snapped a couple pics of my small bong collection to share with ya


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

We are glad you are here AM! :Nice Bongs. I think you need to go to the front page and grab a number.  Welcome.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

You should be the official greeter for MP Rose You're so friendly to everybody! Thank you for that!

Now i looked through the numbers, and didnt see the one id like sooo here goes; BHC# 1970-442


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2012)

Oregon needs some rain down south by the coast.


----------



## cubby (Oct 8, 2012)

:ciao: good morning BHC, 
:welcome: *AM*, nice to have you, I like your glass. I can't have nice glass, I just break it :cry: :cry: :cry: 
*Rose*, MW on the patio for Holloween..............:hubba: 
.
.
.
Here hit this.........:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2012)

:ciao: BHC 

:bong: 

Choppin a big ole satori girl tonite. Pics are to come. Stay tuned.....

drft


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Chopping another indoor girl

Busy, busy, busy:ciao:





:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, there are plants just being taken down all over the place. It is the harvest time.  Hard work but great rewards. Enjoy you guys.

Cubby, yes, on the patio for halloween.  You always make me laugh, thank you.

I am collecting seeds from a seeded MW today. 

I think it is time...to BIU!

Where is smoken mom? Did any one notice she called Ozzy and now she is missing too? Be careful duck!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

> Where is smoken mom? Did any one notice she called Ozzy and now she is missing too?



:yeahthat:

Could there be a correlation?

Maybe I should text SM? 

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> You should be the official greeter for MP Rose You're so friendly to everybody! Thank you for that!
> 
> Now i looked through the numbers, and didnt see the one id like sooo here goes; BHC# 1970-442



very nice pieces ALUM....place that number in ya signature and BIU  with Honors

welcome to the club

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

MP must have some serious SPAM blockers working. They have been hitting us hard and the blocker has been working amazing. But the names they come up with :laugh::rofl:

TMT BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 9, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning BHC, 
Congrats to *Duck, Rose, Drfting, and 4U* on your harvests and I hope your buds are so heavy you have to move them by wheelbarrow :hubba: 
The only thing I'm harvesting at the moment is my tropical garden.    I dug up and potted the 16 Bannana trees, put 22 varieties of Elephant Ears in 5 gallon buckets to over winter in the basement under lights, the only things left are to dig and store all the Canna bulbs +/- 200. My back will be sore this evening.......glad I got a cabinet full of leafy goodness. 
You all take care and.........BIU BHC!!!!
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2012)

Cubby, I didn't know you were a tropical gardener...Wow, I love the looks of Elephant ears. Are they a shade plant?  How big are your banana trees? 
I am a lazy gardener and don't plant anything that needs to be dug in the winter but I am impressed with folks that do.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 9, 2012)

:bong: :bong: 2fer

morning BHC


----------



## cubby (Oct 9, 2012)

Morning *Rose*, I've been growing tropicals here for 6-7 years, since I was told I couldn't. I showed the nay sayers I can!!!
This years bannanas were alittle on the short side. Not enough rain, but they still reached12-15 feet in the ground and 8-10 in large patio pots.
Elephant Ears (Home Depot type) 8 feet in the ground, 5 feet in pots. 
Canna got 8 feet in soil.
Castor beans plants (what the KGB use to make ricin poisin from) grew to about 25 feet, from seed!
Up on the deck I grew 20 varieties of Colocasia/Alocasia (fancy elephant ears ) and 8-10 Banna trees and A bunch of Hibiscus (they're in the house now, and still flowering  ) 
I use this seasonal jungle garden to grow my outdoor weed in stealth. I keep my MJ to a 3 foot max height so the foliage of the tropicals combined with all the colors of the annuals (Petunias, Coleus, New Guinea Impatients ) keeps the weed from sticking out. I grew 9 plants in 5 gallon smart pots out there, and unless I pointed them out you'd never know they were there.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2012)

I want to see that. That is awesome. 12-15 feet is big. I bet that is a site to see in full summer.  I did a teepee once with castor beans I think. Thanks for telling me that, I can just see it.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 9, 2012)

Good afternoon fellow bongers! I have a busy day of trimming ahead of me here:hubba: 
Some California Sunsets that have been hanging for about a week and a half now. I can't wait for the ISO oil from the trim!

I hope you all are having a great day, this bongs for you!:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

Just texted SM.

Wonder if she is up yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

haha is after 12pm noon??  then she aint up yet...lol..

:bong::bong:

*Alum*..Laura and took day off to get ahead of trimming..we have a few more days of dry ( but cold) weather...spotted some rot other day and rains are coming friday and here for a while...more later:bolt:backyard


----------



## tastyness (Oct 9, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> .....
> I use this seasonal jungle garden to grow my outdoor weed in stealth. I keep my MJ to a 3 foot max height so the foliage of the tropicals combined with all the colors of the annuals (Petunias, Coleus, New Guinea Impatients ) keeps the weed from sticking out. I grew 9 plants in 5 gallon smart pots out there, and unless I pointed them out you'd never know they were there.



*Cubby-*
That's what I want to try and do.  Keep my girls low and hide them in with a bunch of other stuff.  I'm still concerned about the smell.  Not sure what we have local that is super smelly but I'm going to start looking.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2012)

good morning *Rose*,*4u*,*cubby*,*orange*,*drft*,*tasty*,and the 2 mia's *SM* and *Ozzy* :ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2012)

Good morning peeps,

I was not patient and smoked some medicine woman that wasn't cured of course... that's pretty good stuff right there, just think after a cure.

Duck, did you get done harvesting?

4U, want me to come over and help. Not this weekend, but next? ha

BIU peeps!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2012)

:ciao:   Hi folks.  Thanks for the message ducky.  Nice to know I've been missed.  Things have been busy here, and add that to a funk I've been in.  

But I'm back.  Look out.  

Hope everyone's having a nice week.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Sm Is Home!!


----------



## cubby (Oct 10, 2012)

:ciao: GOOOOD morning BHC!!!!, 
I hope everyone's having a good day. Went out for my morning walk today, 28*  , just about froze off my.......dangley bits  
*SM*, good to see you back from your little hyatus. You gotta' shake that funk, and your booty! 
*Rose*, have you noticed, nobody's suprised you couldn't keep your paws off that Medicine Woman,  we probably couldn't either  
*Tastyness*, smell cammoflage is easier than visual. I just plant lots of culinary herbs. I put in a variety of sages, oreganos, and basils.They smell good, look good, and taste good....Win,Win,Win:banana: 
.
.
O.K. let's get this thing in gear......:bong: :bong: :bong: ...BIU BHC


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2012)

morning peeps---hope the harvests are going well

sm---glad you are out of your funk

where is our man ozzy

rb---smoke no herb before its time---that means let it cure lol

cubby---always nice to read your adventures

4u---nice to get that stuff in before the rains

duck---as always you are a gentleman

tasty---you look good in red---congrats

drft---where ya been

am---fellow ca too much fog here to see any sunsets lately---iso away

all others---wake and bake baby---:bong: :bong: :lama:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> SM, good to see you back from your little hyatus. You gotta' shake that funk, and your booty!



:yeahthat:

Especially the last part:hubba::hubba:

Not to sure about that Orange, gave the gf the boot today.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

:ciao: BHC!!! :bong: 

Been busy around the homestead recently. Stacking the last of the wood for winter, Keeping a keen eye on the girls, trimming, drying and curing some satori. Its been fun. 

Im excited for the first nuggy fresh from a 2 week cure. :48: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=800067&postcount=627

Out to the garden :bolt: 

Drft


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2012)

Good morning, you are up very early Duck.  Hope your feeling well.

It is Thursday...Lets BIU people~


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi ya *Rose*:ciao: Feeling good now had a bad day yesterday and got, ear phone and a splitting headache. Went to bed early and woke up real early.After 2 hours of BIU'ing I got on here and BIU'ed one for everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2012)

I am glad your feeling better now. Talked to much on the phone? Headaches are drainging. Do you still have company? Hope not if they gave ya a headache.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks *Rose*

Yeah I was on the phone for 7+ hours total. Not much of a phone person and that is a lot for me.

 My company been gone around 2 weeks and now I can get back to my garden more. Just love it with these cold temps coming. Just so exhilarating to walk into a nice spring like garden when its cold outside.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Going to be moving my tents around today. Trying to get them in the same room and get my co2 going in my flower tent. Busy busy day

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 12, 2012)

Morning all,
*Duck*, good luck with the tents:aok: . Will you be running Co2 in each tent indivisualy, or in the room the tents are in together? Either way, it sounds like a cool upgrade, congrats. You'll be growing redwoods in there pretty soon, you'll need a chainsaw come harvest time :farm: :farm: :farm: 
.
.
.
All right BHC you know what time it is........B...I.....U......:bong: :bong: :bong:
.
.
Moning *Rose*, I see you down there.:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2012)

:vap_bong__emoticon:   Good morning peeps.

Good morning Cubby. Have you done your is it two miles? I am so impressed. I do a mile and a bit and am ready to come home.

Duck, be careful with that co2. I know nothing about it and am hoping you do.  

I am feeling sorry for all you guys with od grows. What a huge job to harvest.

The wind is blowing the yellow leaves around the yard, it really is fall.

Hey Orangesunshine, what up?

drft, hang in, the satori is worth it.

Sm, come back.

Hey Tasty, MVP!

The rest i forgot I do apologize, i need to get my bong on.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2012)

Satori! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2012)

The tent move is going to have to wait a couple of days Right when I was about to begin company showed up and tomorrow is opening day of duck season.


*cubby* right now I have it in my veg tent trying to get use to it Once I get my tents moved I am just going to have it in my flower tent. If I see what I like I may expand once again.

*Rose* I always try to do my homework before starting these endeavors.
The NCH sticky and Growdude have been a big help, plus sources from other web sites.

TMT and time to BIU :bong:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 12, 2012)

It makes my morning to wake up and know I have jars of yummy bud to pick from.  :bong: :ccc: 
Right now playing the waiting game-to find out if we are gonna get the house.  

Trying to keep calm and distracted in the meantime.
First try at bubble hash planned for today.  That will keep me occupied for a while. 
Using all the trimmings from the two autos - should be fun.  

*OS-* thanks for the congrats.  It is a great honor- and I still have so much to learn.  Curing is kicking my but a bit- humidity is dropping faster than I want.  I'm working it out though.

Fingers crossed 4 more days to wait.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC....Im Home :bong:

*Tastey*..Love to wake and say..Hmmm..what Jar should I grab

enjoy makeing the bubble...I will be doing some around Christmas...Enjoy your smoke Girl

trim trim trim....Im sure glad its Friday and looks like Ill have a 3 day weekend..which as we know..I can use the time...anywho..Happy smoking everyone

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Opening day of duck season here

The party has started

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2012)

Better stay in the Nest *duck*....

Its *Duck *season....wabbit season...no..no...*duck *season


Rain here now ....gotta keep me girls dry:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 13, 2012)

Filled my first quart jar of many with some popcorn satori buds. The rest should be dry by monday. 

Now i must wait...._again_....before i can crack my first jar. How long do you guys wait for the cure? Im trying to make it two weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2012)

I like a good 30 days burped...and right now we have 12 @ 2qrt jars filled and Donated 2lbs all ready.....Smoke break

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi guys and girls

Been humid yet windy today.  Took my youngest horseback riding this afternoon.  I love the fresh air of the country and the leather smell from the saddle.  My horse was a bit temperamental and kept me on my toes. 

My gal C just called and asked if she could bring a 12 pk of corona over.  Since I have a few limes I said sure.  Hope I'm up by kick off.  

Biu!  Hash for me tonight.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Opening day was a success. good times, good food and good friends

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

Good morning Bong hogs!

This has been a very busy week and glad it is over now. I think i might just biu all day. Lets do!

I would think if one was a duck they would not be happy about duck season...But I am glad you are having fun *Duck*.

Just call me *4 u*, i can be there is 6 hours to help you trim.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

good Morning BHC:ciao:

Moving my flower tent today The opening day weekend party is over and everyone went home:woohoo:

50 mph winds last night but they have subsided to a brisk wind now.

Hope everyone has a BIU day

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

:bong: 

Off to work :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2012)

dont use that foul lang in our club *drft*:rofl:

I took day off to work outback...but lets do a Wake and Bake first
:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry 4U.....Not looking forward to it. Oh well....:bong: 

Have a good day my friend. And send some nuggies my way, would yah?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

Good rainy morning bongers.

We are supposed to have 50mph winds...hope everyone has their od grows down around here. The rain came after three months with none. 

I am going to the doc with mr rb this morning then tending my indoor gardens.  Did i ever mention i love growing pot?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2012)

good sunny morning bongers---epic weather round here this week---fall is my favorite time of year---anybody for any reason unable to smoke today---i take 2 for you in your honor---i will not dip below the line of sobriety today---leave no stoner behind---:woohoo:  :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong::bong::bong:

and a couple more before I get back to playing with my tent:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 15, 2012)

What's up BHC, 
Hope everyone's doing well today.
 It's fun to have company, especialy the part where you're standing in the driveway waving as they leave:woohoo: Enjoy your tent move *Duck*, 50 mph winds are a bit brisk for me.
Went for my morning walk (3.1miles, 5k) today, it was colder than a bankers heart, and windy too boot. I believe I've recieved all the motivation necasary to purchase a treadmill for the winter months.  
 I gotta' trailer up my snowmobiles and bring them in for thier seasonal checkup this afternoon. It's almost time to be playing in Voyaguers National Park. Last year someone "accidently" shot one of my snowmobiles, apparantly they mistook it for a lime green deer. :confused2: 
You folks take care and don't forget........BIU BHC!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: lime green deer---that was funny *cubby*

keeping the green mojo on the :28

:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2012)

12:25...:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, just checking in.  Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2012)

on the :18 for you *Smokinmom* :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2012)

:ciao:  its 420 here

bong


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

:vap_bong__emoticon: On the :58


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

:bongin: on the :52 :bong::bong:
got the tents done.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

That is great Duck. Did it take all day?

On the :02


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

*Rose* Nearly all day

With Lunch and Dinner breaks and BIU's 

But I got it done and now I got to wait till lights come on to be sure everything is working properly and move the girls in. So hopefully all will go well and I won't be up all night adjusting.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud* 

on the :58---1/2 time soon  

:bong: 

good luck *duck*


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Orange, hows the golf game?

Duck, I bet it will all go swimmingly..pun intended..

I am serious about BIU peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

:ciao: 4U.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

:woohoo:

Got the girls moved in, set my temp and humidity controls and everything is working great

Now to BIU and go to bed:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

How you doing SmokinMom?

Checked the tent and all is well

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2012)

great job *duck*.   I missed what it was...are these new tents?...whats wrong with the ones you was using?..raining here again today...may have too take some more plants down if they getting soaked

Have a Great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 16, 2012)

:ciao: BHC
:ciao: 4U, Rose, Duck, SM, Orange, Cubby!

:48:

BIU 
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 16, 2012)

morning wake and bakers---much of the same again today---watching plants grow---will pick up the slack for anybody that isn't smoking---trim trim trim--- love october---you all have a great day

no golf yet rosebud---howd things go for mr rb yesterday

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

*4u* I moved both tents into the same room to save on heating. Plus I added CO2 to my flower tent. That is what took so long, was taping all the joints in my ventilation.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2012)

Good morning all.

Just went for a walk, only a mile Cubby, I think of you when we walk. We did buck a 30+ head wind..that is what i call resistance training. phewy.

Orange, thanks for asking, mr rb had a ct scan yesterday and will have biopsy's next week I think. I am choosing not to panic yet.

SM, what's up with you? Did you get the job you were thinking about?

drft good thoughts are with you for the harvest.

Duck, glad your tent is tight, can't wait to see the results.

4U, are you getting this wind? I hope not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Tuesday.  

Same shiz, diff day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2012)

:ciao: :bong::bong:

*Rose*...yep..its a windy one today...did some more Harvesting and removed some the covers so not to fly away :giggle:..its not raining yet  so I been cleaning the grounds too...just made a video Ill post up soon..need some food...left over spagettii sounds good

BIU  everyone..Harvesting is almost finished:clap:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

:woohoo: on the almost finished.

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello my friends 

I'm alive and doing great 
Willsee yall in a couple months


Peace and Love and Stay High my Brothers and Sisters
Ozzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

Ozz!  I'm so glad you checked in.  I hope you do come back in a few months.  When u do, I'm duct taping your azz to your computer chair.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hello my friends
> 
> I'm alive and doing great
> Willsee yall in a couple months
> ...



take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hello my friends
> 
> I'm alive and doing great
> Willsee yall in a couple months
> ...





Good to see your grizzled puss 'round here, even better to hear you're doing well. We'll keep the bongs loaded and ready.
.
.
.
Rose, I hear ya on the wind, maybe you could try going with the wind on rollerblades with a big bed sheet as a sail.....WEEEEEEEEEE 
.
.
.
guess what I'm doing?:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Great to hear from ya *Ozzy* Take care and be safe and we will see ya when you get settled down.

*cubby* we use to do that with ice skates on the lake:laugh: Was fun as all get out going with the wind but was a bear trying to get back:laugh: Sure was fun though.

*Rose *we have a driving alert for high profile vehicles today. Been a mighty windy few days here and is suppose to carry over to the weekend

Got woken up this morning by a couple of duck hunters putting their boats in the neighbor's marina. Sure hope they make it back, I don't think they watched the weather forecast for high winds. High winds and big water, makes for one rough ride back to the dock.

I am doing the same thing as cubby :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2012)

Good morning Bongers.

It is a great day today, started  out with a big ole laugh with mr rb. that is a good way to start the day, even if it was at my expense. When the  truth hurts and makes ya laugh is good.

We are having a tree removed today and another one the canape lifted off the roof. that costs a lot. Oh well at least my husband won't be on the roof. 

Duck, I haven't heard of a driving alert for high profile vehicles. We have huge winds here too. Interesting.

Cubby, i think your sheet is a good idea. I will try that. Have you ordered your treadmill yet? That is a good idea for you to do that. Your not going to rollerblade on it are you? That would be too much for a bear even of your talents.

BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

:bongin: on the 4:20 for our members in Greece and Finland 

BIU :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2012)

High guys n girls.


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2012)

*Duck*, Have the hunters made it back yet?  
*Rose*, I was amazed at the options and price range on treadmills. I'm gonna' look around at some more of the sports equipment super-store type places we got around here.....then buy online.   Rollerblading on a treadmill....sounds like a you tube moment......I'll pass:rofl: 
Weather's looking pretty gray here today, 62* though. I guess I should check the yard for any unfinnished chores............But I'll probably sit here and get stoned........hit this:bong1: 
On your mark.....
Get set......
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

:bong::48:

Those hunters have not made it back yet *cubby*

But the guys that drive those big brown trucks found me and delivered some new bulbs for the girls

Now to commence with BIU'ing again:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

I took a break and tried some popcorn

:bong:

Help yourselves BHC, don't take much to get where ya want to be 

:bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 17, 2012)

:ciao: BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2012)

:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks *Duck*

:bong:


yummy...next :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning peeps!

The big truck came and pruned a huge tree for us and took out another one. Wow, i wish i could do that. That chipper thing, you could put a redwood in it. I want one. The stump grinder was awesome too. That won't be growing back.  I missed my career, i should have  been a tree remover. 

BIU all you harvesters and growers and walkers and smokers and bongers and stuff.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning.  

I'm going to try and clean the garage.  Atleast break down all (tons!) the boxes and take them to the recycling place by my house.  It will clear out a lot of space and I can kinda get my girl-cave back.  Oh I've missed it!

Now to find the motivation to take my fuzzy pj bottoms off and put jeans on.    I'll shower later.

BIU it's Tokin Thurs.


----------



## cubby (Oct 18, 2012)

:ciao: Howdy All,
 won't you join me in a birthday bong session. Turned 50 today....don't feel a day over 80 
.
.
.
Who needs cake? :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cubby!

I'll happily smoke in your honor today.  :hubba:  Will you be jumping out of that cake?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy 50th Cubby!!!!!​

​
Hope your day has been great. It is good to be 50, enjoy.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Happy Birthday cubby

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 19, 2012)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
   Appreciate the birthday wellwishes, you peeps are tops  
*Mom*, if I was jumping out of a cake, people wouldn't just be suprised, they'd probably wrestle me down and give me a brand new jacket....the kind with the buckles on the back  
   I'm gonna' have a good weekend, I hope. Going to Las Vegas with some friends. I love casinos, although I'm the cheapest gambler in the world.   I play nickle slots and joker poker only. 
   Well, I gotta' head out to get my boots shined and hit the barbershop, but before I do you guys wanna' help me put a dent in this bowl?
.
.
BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like a party Cubby. Enjoy your time and don't lose the house. Doubtful you will with the nickle slots. Have so much fun. Have some fun for us, the BHC!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey cubby have fun:woohoo:

Not much of a gambler here either, more into watching the people and the weird stuff they do:laugh:

:bongin: on the :58 :bong:BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2012)

:ciao: BHC
Have fun Cubby! Dont get lost....:cool2:

:bong: on the :29 

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

:bonginn the :21:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2012)

Big Tex burned today.  

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Tex

Ironic, he just turned 60.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

What bummer

Do they know what started it?


You weren't burning a bowl on his foot were ya?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2012)

:ciao: BHC  Im home

:bong:


gots work to do out back..enjoy your friday

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Raining here today,sooooo I guess I better get my housing cleaning done, since it is a no go outside today.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry for the rain duck. We have full sun in the forecast for 10 straight days. Letting the satoris go as long as i can!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2012)

That is great news Drft!

Duck it is supposed to rain for the next week here. Good thing we have bright lights in our house to keep our spirits up.

I am planting  a new topiary lilac tree this morning. 

BIU peeps. Try to keep up today!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2012)

Well it finally quit raining and now we are getting high winds Windchill at 34.

Gonna BIU and stay inside where it is warm

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2012)

happy belated bday *cubby*---i bet you are still in celebration mode---best o luck hitting the big jackpot

:clap: :yay: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2012)

:ciao: 4U, Rose, Orange, PC!!

Went to the glass shop today to replace a 14mm down tube for my bong. Left with a nice heavy piece, and a new 14mm Ash-catcher with 5 percolator arms. :giggle: I just cant help myself sometimes. Good quality and heavy glass. Good deal too!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2012)

:ciao: *drft* sounds like a winner---let's have a peek :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: 4U, Rose, Orange, PC!!
> 
> Went to the glass shop today to replace a 14mm down tube for my bong. Left with a nice heavy piece, and a new 14mm Ash-catcher with 5 percolator arms. :giggle: I just cant help myself sometimes. Good quality and heavy glass. Good deal too!



ostpicsworthless:  Let's see it drft. Congrats. you deserve it with all the work you have been doing.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2012)

:ciao: BHC 

Here yah go Rose & Orange....:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW very nice drft! I don't think i have ever seen one of those. I want to try it. Enjoy!

We got our tree planted in the cold wind yesterday. Burr.

Lets just all BIU.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice add-on drft

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

WE are having a beautiful day here today

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2012)

Good morning bongers, It is still dark here but I hope it is nice out there.

Wonder if Cubby comes home after hitting the jackpot?

Enjoy this monday peeps. BIU.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 22, 2012)

:ciao: Duck, thanks buddy. Im breaking it in good. :bong: 

Beautiful day here also. Sun for the next week! :woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2012)

:ciao: GOOOD Morning BHC!!!,
  I'm back! I had a great weekend. I didn't win any big jackpots but I got a bunch of small ones (musta' been the birthday fairies) All-in-all I'm only down $600. Not bad for a whole weekend. It was fun getting out with some friends and just cutting up and acting like fools (admittedly, it didn't take much acting for some.... ) but it's good to be home.
   I hope everyone here is doing well. 
*Mom*, I saw the news about Tex burning down. It's sad to lose an iconic landmark.
*Rose*, is your new topiary Lilac a Korean dwarf? I had one that live in a huge ornamental pot and it thrived for 9 years, outside in summer, inside in winter, then one day it just died. I never figured out what killed it. Hope you have better luck with it in the ground. They smell great.
*Drft*, nice glass. I wish I could have stuff like that, unfortunately when it comes to nice bongs I'm El Destructo, I just look at them and know "if I touch it, it will break". 
.
.
.
Let's fire these puppies up and back in the groove.......:bong: :bong: :bong: 
.
.
...............BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad your back Cubby and had such a good time. I bet you laughed and laughed.

I have not grown those cute Korean lilac's yet. They are adorable. This is called Prince Charming. This is the second one I have. The first one is Tinkerbell, I think, and it is grafted on a four foot trunk. I will take a picture of it. They are hardy to -40 degrees F. This new one is grafted on a 5 foot stalk. They are cute and don't have the issue of being invasive. What zone are you in Cubby? 1? I am in 6.

More then you ever wanted to know about topiary lilacs? It is a ball on a stick. kinda like a big tricome.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey cubby:ciao:

Nice to see ya back and you survived while having fun.

Now back to getting in the groove 1.2..3...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2012)

Good morning all ya all!

I have started vaping satori this morning. Got a lot to do today so I will start it out right.

Hope you all are wonderful.  BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 23, 2012)

Wakenbake baby...:fly: :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 23, 2012)

:ciao: Howdy Ho Bongers,
It looks like we're getting a little extended summer around here. Yesterday it was 72 and today looks to be nice one as well. But I have a feeling when winter arrives it gonna' do so with a BANG!!!
*Rose*, satori brunch sounds enjoyable, maybe chase it with some irish coffee....mmmmm. I like that your new Lilac isn't invassive. I have 3 of the standard type (2 purple, 1 white) that I planted as twigs 17 years ago they've grown to about 20' tall and really thick. I want to dig them out before the snow flies because they are in front of a fence I want to turn into a wide gate. They've also become so overgrown it's time for a change, though I'll keep a few cuttings and transplant them up to the cabin.
You're in zone 6? I always think of zone 6 as being south of Iowa. My regular house is in zone 4b but my cabin is in 3a, winters at the cabin regularly hit 35-40 below. It sounds bad, but it keeps the mosquitos at bay.
.
.
.
Does everyone know what time it is????? It's Howwwwwdy Doooooody ti...scratch that.....hit this :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone.    Hope y'all are having a nice week.  We're supposed to get a cold front here late Friday, knocking the temps 40 temps lower then what weve been used to.  Should be nice.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A misty rain is falling this morning but it is suppose to clear up and become one of those wonderful Indian Summer days

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2012)

:lama:  BIU everyone, it's Wednesday.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, sm, I will. Thank you for the idea. Did you ever get your basement cleaned out or was it the garage? Anyway, did you?

How are all of you this morning?

It is gonna be a chilly walk this morning. It is grey and kinda depressing out there.

Lets BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, well, about 1/2 of it.    It looks sooo much better.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Now for the 1/2 of it.

We are having another Indian Summer day

Bought a new bar and chain for my chainsaw yesterday and need to try it out:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2012)

:ciao: Morning Bongers,
*Duck*, be carefull with that chainsaw, would'nt want you to loose one of those webbed feet.
    35* here, raining and snowing, winter's on its way.
.
.
.
.
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Cubby, did you get your treadmill? It sounds too nasty to walk out there. It is 41 here and rained all night. I will go for a walk outside with a hoody cause i am tough. (not)

Duck, what are you cutting down? Be safe.

BIU Peeps. it is time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2012)

Good morning guys.    We're about to get some fall weather finally.  The cold front that was supposed to be here tomorrow, is now arriving early in *2* hours!  Hey, it's Texas.  

75 for now, 50ish at 3, low 40s during early morning with isolated rain.  BRRRRR!

I'm so high, BIU and join me.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*cubby* looks like our Indian Summer is over here to for a few days. 30's and rain

*Rose* I was cleaning/trimming some branches that came down in those 50+mph winds we had last week.

*SmokinMom* about time you joined me, I was getting lonely up here all by myself

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning bongers.

Duck, i want a chain saw. It sounds very fun, I have wanted one for years but the fam has discouraged me. lol

It is friday, having a luncheon with my only stoner friends.  Should be fun.

BIU peeps.


----------



## cubby (Oct 26, 2012)

Good Morning Bongers, 
*Duck*,Too bad about the weather, I think we had our Indian summer.....last spring.  
*Rose*, I didn't get a treadmill. When I went to the store to find one a girl who works there told me that treadmills are actualy hard on your joints, and because I have pins in both knees I asked "what's the alternative?".
It turns out that either an Elyptical or stairstepper is easier on your joints, build more muscle, and burn more calories. I couldn't get the hang of the Elyptical so I bought the stairstepper, That thing gets you sweating like a pig in less than 5 minuets, on slow! I'm lovin' it!
.
.
.
.
On your mark.......get set........:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG Cubby, you are going to be so fit you will have to change your avatar to a tiny cub. Those things kick your butt as you know. I can't do 7 minutes on one of those. Good for you.

GO!:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2012)

I hate elipticals, they are so hard!  Maybe I was doing it oncorrectly, but it was really hard on my knees.  Have fun with your stepper Cubby.  

Several yrs back I lost 60 lbs from going to the gym and using the treadmill.  I'd get going at about a 4 speed and a 12 incline.  I found with a lower incline it made my knees ache too.  But a few notches higher I did fine...but I had to hold on for dear life.  :giggle:  . I stopped the gym 2 yrs ago and the weight is slowly but surely coming back on.  I need to get back into it.  The new rec center by my house has equipment and a membership there is $45 a year for an adult and has a steam room.  MUCH better then the $66 I paid per *month* at 24 hour fitness!!!!!!!!!  Granted they had a huge facility, but when I'm just mainly using the treadmill then those extras aren't really necessary.

Now if I could just budget in the $45.  Sigh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2012)

Rosebud has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.

:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2012)

morning fellow enthusiasts---beautiful day here---walking on the beach for me---after a couple :bong: :bong: 

*Rosebud*---message box is full  

*cubby*---good for you to take care of your health :clap: 

*duck*---watch out for the hunters :holysheep: 

*smokinmom*---you don't need no stinkin gym---little extra time rolling in the hay and you will be just fine :hubba: 

all others i missed---still love ya---be well---stay :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2012)

*Rose  *clear your inbox:hitchair:


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 26, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Just got off work. Pulled a double, doing dinner tomorrow then off. Just rolled one. :48: Satori!

This Hurricane coming our way is no joke! I dont know if you guys have been paying any attention to the weather but there is a serious storm, and its projected to hit our area. Hurricane Sandy is her name. Hope Duck, Ziggy and Ozz are prepared! Monday morning the eye of the storm is projected to be just off the east coast, and our area is getting the brunt of the winds and rain. Then continuing to go eastward along the coast, and straight into NJ and NY. Some snow is mixed in for people more north in the mountains like West Virginia, Ohio, NY, NH, VT. 

Tomorrow i chop the last two girls......

Stay safe everyone. Might be out of power for some time...Ill keep you updated!
Drfting :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

My Inbox Is Clear!!!! Sorry!

Be safe all you guys in Sandy's way, really safe.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having a very wet and windy Saturday

I also got a delivery exception, from who else but Fed-duh-X. I guess I will have to begin e-mailing any online merchants that I think of purchasing from to be sure they use UPS, even if they say they use UPS. I have only been purchasing from sellers that ship UPS or if they do use Fed-duh-X as a shipper, I get on the UPS only list. The seller this time said they ship UPS but when the tracking number arrived it was a Fed-duh-X tracking number. I knew there was going to be problems, but at least the customer service rep was nice and even funny this time

It is a nice rainy day to just stay inside and BIU :bong:

Have a great weekend everyone:bong::48::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2012)

i partied too hard yesterday. I am too old to get stoned like that all day. I am still a little buzzed. we enjoyed... cherry pez...I think it was some pez.. It was so strange, a very up head and a completely relaxed body. Very strange.
Then we had hash, then we had black domina...my world was so small.

I won't  be BIU yet... but you all go with out me.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll do a few for ya *Rose* till you are ready

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2012)

Take some for me too, ducky.  House full of kids and no relief in sight.  Sigh.  

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Oct 28, 2012)

smoke em if ya got em


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2012)

:bong:

Dojo bubba barry  all trimmed up and in Jars...throwing some up on the table...help yerselfs


----------



## cubby (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't mind if I do *4U*............:bong: ........mmmm


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys...

Cubby, i like your new digs. Nice pic of yourself.

4U, so nice of you to share, thank you.

I am vaping some cindy this morning. It is rainy and I am trying to talk myself into going on a walk.

Happy Sunday all ya all!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeepers that storm has hit here and it is just plain nasty outside.

Good thing the TV has something good on, at least for now

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope your tv stays on for you Duck. Are your hatches buttoned down? Whatever that means for a duck on a nest. 

Stay safe all you guys in the storms way.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2012)

Everything is locked up tight Rose.

We are just getting high winds and rain right now, but the high winds are to last several days and cause low laying and coastal flooding, that is what I am worried about. Don't need the nest floating away.

TMT and I am going to join 4u and BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2012)

:ciao: just drop by while I was in town will see yall soon


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't ya stay a little longer Ozzy? We miss ya bad.


----------



## cubby (Oct 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Guys...
> 
> Cubby, i like your new digs. Nice pic of yourself.


.
.
.
Thank you *Rose* I like him too. It's actually a gif, he smokes that big ole' bone, but for some reason he's not moving (maybe he's smoking some heavy Indy)
.
.
.
What's up BHC? Hope everyone's doing well. Anyone in the path of that storm take your bowl and your loved ones and get to shelter. we'll keep a good thought.
.
.
.
BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Rain, 50+mph winds, and flooding is in the forecast

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2012)

Be safe everyone thats in the path of Sandy....My thaughts and prayers are with you easy coast

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2012)

:yeahthat:  Please be careful you guys. Stay safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi friends

I think my youngest has the flu.  I don't need everyone in this house getting sick.   

BIU for me.  I"m there in spirit.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2012)

I got a :bong1: and I got a :joint4: and some :icon_smile:  

You know what that means?














*B


I


U*


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey* Rose*

I joined the Satori club today:woohoo:

I received my seeds in the mail and will be dropping some after the DD drop.

I am soooo excited, after all of your excellent reports I just had to try some

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh Duck, that is the best news. I wouldn't get as much done  without Satori in my life.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. I really do. It would be terrible if you said you hated it.  lol, I don't think that will happen. 

THG started a mandala thread, so if you don't do a journal maybe you could pop in there or you could do a journal. Congratulations.  Will you be doing organic dirt?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2012)

> Will you be doing organic dirt?



More then likely I will. Wanted to switch back to DWC but I am still on the learning curve with the CO2 addition to the tent. I am not sure if I would be able to control the humidity inside the tent with the DWC. 

Plus once umbra turned me on to EM and aem, my organic soil grows have sizzled If you have not tried it you may want to give it a try:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2012)

I keep reading that thread trying to understand it better.  I wish you luck on the learning curve with co2. You are upping your game.  I will be interested to watch.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I don't understand a lot of the hows and whys like umbra does, I just knows it works.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree....:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning Bongers!

I am thinking of all our friends on the east coast this morning. Ozzy has snow, Hamster, i am afraid for...Hope every one is safe. I will BIU in their honor.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

good day to hunker down with the :bong: :bong: 

:ciao: bongers


----------



## cubby (Oct 30, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning Bongers,
Hurricane Sandy is certainly causing alot of problems. I hope our people are safe and sound. Nothing to do now except ride it out and get ready for the clean up. As bad as it looks now, the real shocker will come when the water receedes and the damadge is more visable. 
So......while we wait,............hit this:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

I finally got phone and internet service back:woohoo:
My tower must have had some problems.

Luckily for me it looks like most the major stuff is missing me. I more or less just got high winds..45mph sustained with gust to 60mph, but no flooding at least not yet.

Hamster got hammered, watching the news from there.


I am tucked in tight and just biu'ing:bong:

Stay safe everyone


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 30, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Had power during the storm, even tho the eye made landfall maybe 50 miles north of us. We were lucky....a foot of rain in our area. Hasnt stopped since saturday night.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone:ciao:

Hoping everyone has a wonderful and bong filled day

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning Bonger friends of mine.

I am glad Duck and Drft are over the worst of the storm.  Thinking of Hamster and all the rest of the east coast..Mother nature...pissed off I think.

We should all just BIU for the east coast.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you guys are back from the storm!

Ok, I gotta gripe for a bit-

My great pyrenees was dx with a nasal tumor a month ago and was given antibiotics.  She responded amazingly to this med.  Her nosebleeds stopped, as did her sneezing, she's able to breathe and get around.  It's like she was never sick!  

Well, they only gave her a 2 week supply.  I called in and was able to get a refill by the tech.  The vet was out of town.  Tech told me that she wasn't even supposed to refill it, but she would.  She also told me that if it's an ongoing prescription that my dog would have to go see a specialist.  ***?  This antibiotic is prescribed for many different reasons, even arthritus.  Vets jobs' are to help our 4 legged friends feel better.  Shes her old self on this medicine.  And they don't want to give us more refills.  I"M PISSED.  I've looked it up online and there's no danger with long term use.  :angrywife: 

The receptionist I talked to this morning was a *****, and kept calling me hun.   Very condecinding.  I'd like to talk directly to the dr instead of this tech who thinks she knows all.  

There's 3 diff vets in the practice.  2 have been there for decades, and my family have been customers since the late 1970s.  The one that saw my dog has been there 3 yrs.  They've changed their office staff and their name.  I think it's time I find somewhere else to take my pets.

FTR- the vet recommended not treating the cancer, saying it was very expensive and usually not effective.  Gave me the script and sent me on my way.  *** can't I get a continuing prescription?  :cry:   It's your job to make her feel better.  AZZHOLES!  Don't call me hun either.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2012)

Thats not right. They should refill it with no questions asked. They just want more money.


----------



## cubby (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning BHC, 
20* and sunny, nice morning for burning a bowl and walking. Won't be many more mornings like this I fear. 
*Mom*, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. I can't believe the vet didn't give you a running script for her. It sounds like you need to find a new vet. I had the same thing happen with my doberman, as far a change of office and tech people. When I went to find him a new vet, I brought him with me to see how he felt about them. I figgured he's the one getting poked and prodded, so I'll let him pick the vet. He picked a great vet who loves dogs and is very good about communicating exactly what's going on and all your options. Word of mouth has gotten him alot of new dog customers. Best of luck, hope you find the perfect dog doc.

.
.
.
All right the rest of you, you know what time it is.....:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Ok, so I had a different tech call me just now.  She said she would give us a 2 week rx, and that the dr said she needed a teeth cleaning and xray.  At my appt the vet said her teeth looked ok.    So it's apparent they are wanting more $$.  

She did say that my vet isn't in the office and will call me tomorrow.

I think I'm irritable cuz I'm PMSing and I've had a kid home from school all week with the flu.  I did manage to get to the gym last night though.  

And on that note-----------*BIU!*


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you got to the gym Sm. Sorry about the vet. It was a hard decision to leave my vet after a long time. But they weren't offering any help to an old dog. I changed and our girl lived another 8 months and was happy. I am staying with the new guy.

Sick kids + pms = bad  We all better BIU.

My goal today is to not eat gmo'd tootsie rolls anymore.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2012)

trick or treat

smell my feet

give me something good to eat

 :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

What's your favorite sweet treat, OS?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2012)

Bubblegum...milkchocolate anything ...watermelon and apple jolly ranchers...and of course you...smokinmom.:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2012)

Forgot to mention pixie sticks jaw breakers and Red Hots


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the 100000 grand bars, almond joys, twix....gimmie chocolate.  I won't turn down a pay day though...he he he.

But yea, I'm definitely sweeter then all of those.  :hubba:   Believe that?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

Ozz just called and checked in.  Wow, he's buried under 27 inches of snow, and no power.  He was able to get out.  His mom lives about 1 1/2 hrs away and she's fine.  Maybe 6 inches of snow, and her power works fine.  Ozz said that he should be all squared away in Dec-Jan and hopes to be back online.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks for the update SM

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

You're welcome ducky.  Did u get any snow?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2012)

morning bhc---wake and bake baby  

thanks for the update sm---if he calls again---please pass my regards

:bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2012)

No snow *SM*, just 3" of rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok OS I will.  He said he'd keep in touch.

Gosh, I can't believe it's November already.  You guys know I'm not super crazy about the holidays.  Hopefully New Years will be here before we know it, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks like I am getting some beans in the mail today:woohoo:

Was a bit worried about that, with the storm and whatnot. Thought maybe Long Island got flooded out.

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2012)

What kinda beans ya getting?

It's Friday.  Weather's been beautiful.  And my horemonal daughter will be gone all weekend camping.  

Aerosmith is performing on the Today Show right now.  Walk this Way never gets old, even if the performers do.  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## cubby (Nov 2, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2012)

:vap_bong__emoticon:  :vapleaf: :ciao: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## heal4real (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello all how's it going..
biu


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 2, 2012)

:bong:..........Satori

Picked a little bud from the line. Its that last girl i chopped, the other satoris are in jars now. Its takin me 3 tries to finish one bowl. I keep putting it down, and forget its still packed. :cool2: Good stuff!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*d=7* that is so good to hear, as I have just received mine in the mail
Now to find room in the veg tent.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats! I know you will absolutely kill it PC. I have trouble keeping her good and healthy thru flower til harvest. Thats all my girls at harvest, not just the satoris. Nothin serious, just alot of leaf drop and early yellowing.  Need to figure out whats going on!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Good Saturday Morning Bongers!

You know what to do. we need to BIU for SM's birthday. I am in.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2012)

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

:bong::bong:


----------



## heal4real (Nov 3, 2012)

hi again


----------



## cubby (Nov 3, 2012)

:ciao: Morning BHC,
It's Birthday Bongs for*Mom*......:woohoo: :woohoo: 
Since we don't have any candles we'll have to do bongs in their place.......I'm willing to give it a try


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 3, 2012)

what up peeps been out of the loop for awhile....could write a book....hope everyone is doing great.....burn it back folks while you can.....peace


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 3, 2012)

:ciao: Welcome Back Mr. Fist! :cool2:

Have some Satori :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Great to see you Mrfist. Welcome home.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

:bong: :yay: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Morning BHC,
> It's Birthday Bongs for*Mom*......:woohoo: :woohoo:
> Since we don't have any candles we'll have to do bongs in their place.......I'm willing to give it a try



Oohhh I like that idea.  

Biu everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Did everyone remember to set their clocks back one hour?

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2012)

Good morning All!

Yes, Duck we did set out clocks back, but thanks for the reminder..We stoners need reminders. Speaking of stoners..


BIU Peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2012)

:ciao:  roll the clock back and hit the :bong1:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 4, 2012)

an extra hour of :bong: :bong: time :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Biu everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2012)

:ciao:  *Mom*.....

is that Avitar from you kid?

looking forward to the telle today...heres some "You Want This"  from gooeybreeder...help yerself


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2012)

That looks like dark dankaty dank 4u. Thanks.

Cute avi SM.

Morning Orange.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Rose, my youngest drew it with markers a while back.  I love it and cheerful is always good.  

BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 4, 2012)

morning entuusiasts

love the new av sm

thanks 4u---did you see rb pp :woohoo: 

morning rosebud---when you pulling that pp


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi 4u, rose, os

Yes, my son drew it, maybe a year ago.  I wish it were dated.

Hopefully it cheers me up.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning All,
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

:ciao:  *cubby *and *Duck*....

another week


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning Duck, 4U, Cubby, Sm, Orange, drft, heal, and anyone else i missed.
It is 64 degrees out there this warm balmy November morn. Windy as heck but who cares, it is warm.

I will be glad when the robo calls for the election are over. I will be glad when the election is over period.

Lets BIU like it's 1969... oh I know you weren't born yet, sorry.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 5, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

:bong: 

:bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Lets BIU like it's 1969... oh I know you weren't born yet, sorry.



I was born.   But I was 2 days old.  

Everyone's gone, I have a quiet house.  There's so much to do but I don't feel like doing anything.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah  I was a year old this time in 1969..Im sure I had a :bong1: in hand


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2012)

well for you infants, I was 17 and it was a great year!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 5, 2012)

My Dad was 15! :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> My Dad was 15! :giggle:



OMG, that does it, I am officially depressed.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll BIU like it is 1969 with ya *Rose*

I got a few lids laying around here

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> well for you infants, I was 17 and it was a great year!





Need change ya name to ...*RoseMamma*



> My Dad was 15! :giggle:




:rofl:

and I think *Hick  *was around 40:spit:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Need change ya name to ...*RoseMamma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

Rose said:
			
		

> Thank you Duck, Lets sift our seeds from our lids.



I sure don't miss those days of sifting


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

life sucks then you die


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I went and did it:doh:

installed a dishwasher at me house...and JAzz(oldest Daughter)...yells at me..."Im leaving in a Month and Now you get dishwasher"...:rofl:..Hope it dont leak:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

*4u*..Don't ya have some more kids to do them:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

The other ones dont rinse well...lol...I only like bubbles in me Bong...not me coffee cup


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning

I've got a focus group that pays $100 today.  Supposed to be business casual attire and too bad, my nicest jeans will have to do.

Biu, I know I will be, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2012)

Good morning Bongers

SM, good luck today. Your nicest jeans will be fine I bet.

Hi Duck. How are you this morning?

4U, good to have a dishwasher, proud of you for installing it. Way to go.

I am enjoying my latte, waiting for the vape to heat up.

Have a great day all ya all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Rose.

go gary johnson 

Vote Smokinmom for preident.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi *Rose*:ciao:

I am doing great Practicing for the :20

High *SM*:ciao:

I'd vote for ya

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

*Excellent, thanks ducky *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

BIU

1

2


3

:20

:bong:
:bong:
:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 6, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Sunny and bitter cold. Frost last night for the first time this season. Have the wood stove cranked, wood split and stacked, and a bong in reach. :bong2:

Have a good one guys, all my chores are done and i have off til 5. :hubba: What shall i do? 3...2...1...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

:ciao:d-7

We also had our first frost this morning. burrrrr is right. Thankfully I got a new pack of lighters the other day

BIU 1.2..3...:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 6, 2012)

:ciao: Duck, Whats growing on in the new set-up? Im jealous!

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

I got in flower 

Cheddarwurst
Cheddarwurst2
Brap
DD grow(can't remember right now)

Veg tent
Satori
White Fya
Pre-98 BK
ADxPE(DD grow)
Orange Ozzy
Lemon Diesel
Cheddarwurst
Cheddarwurst2
Brap
Royal Flush


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

*d-7*

The best thing about this cold weather is that it has allowed my humidity to be more easily controlled inside the CO2 tent.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 6, 2012)

morning enthusiasts---2 for 1 sale today on 2fer tuesday :woohoo: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

may I have 3 please


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I got in flower
> 
> Cheddarwurst
> Cheddarwurst2
> ...



Too bad you don't have much going on Duck. Holy quack, (sorry) You must have a big veg tent. You are a busy duck.

I am going to smoke some more cindy and go out and get in some trouble. BIU.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 6, 2012)

sm---you can have anything you want---burning pink mamma topped with pink mamma bubble---help yourself

:ciao: rb and everyone---you are invited too


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

*Rose* Most have just been seeded.

Only big ones are the Cheddars', the Brap and a couple of the DD grow( waiting on males to show in flower)


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, ok, I have not heard of the brap. I got one female( out of 4) sm/pa in flower, but hasn't done it's stretch yet.

Hey Orange, would love to join you for your pink momma with a pink momma back.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah *Rose* I sorta went on a seed buying spree(darn those raining wet days) and went through some old stock. My tent is only 2x4 but with the perpetual grow some are always coming out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2012)

thats a great lineup *Duck*...mojo for females

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey *4u* :ciao: You got room for a duck in your home?

I C your rec issue passed

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning all

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

Good Morning SmokinMom and the rest of the BHC:ciao:

The sun is shining and it looks like it is gonna be a real nice day.

Plus the Postgirl is dropping off some more beans today

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

its now leagle to have up to an ounce of Marijuana if your over 21yrs old.  lets see what the Feds will do???

but for now  Free Bong rips to everyone over 21

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning ducky, 4u.

Gonna be nice here too.  

BIU.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 7, 2012)

morning all---congrats to those in WA and OR---thanks for blazing the trail 


:woohoo: :ccc: :clap: :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, we can smoke pot and marry our partners in my state.  Woo Hoo.

Orange, did the GMO thing pass in Cali?

Good morning Peeps!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 7, 2012)

morning RB---no it did not---kinda strange---thought for sure that was gonna make it---guess when consumers were told by produces that if it passed there would be a huge increase in costs passed to the consumer it scared the vote away


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2012)

This is as political as I will get on MP...I hate Monsanto. That is why it didn't pass. That is bull. I am so disappointed that didn't pass!
Thanks for getting back to me so quick Orange, you are faster then google. I appreciate it.


----------



## cubby (Nov 7, 2012)

:ciao:  Good morning BHC,
   I loved seeing Washington state and Colorado making weed legal. It will be interesting to see how the Feds are gonna' respond. I'll give it 6 months to a year to see how it shakes out, then I may be purchasing a new primary residence in the Evergreen state (wouldn't sell my cabin though).
   Congrats to our friends in Wa. and Co., your hard work is moving us ALL forward to an end on prohibition.
All right BHC won't you join me. I'm just sitting here grinning and bongin'.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanna move.  I doubt Texas would ever consider legalizing.  

High cubby.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

Practice makes perfect.

Anyone care to practice with me?

1


2




3




BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2012)

I need some practice.

I am in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

:bong:


:bong:


:bong:



:bong:




:bong:





:bong:





:bong:




:bong:



:bong:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

Still practiceing

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

:rofl:



My Postgirl was very good to me

Just added Sugar Black Rose and Sour Diesel to the collection. Plus some freebies, but I sure wish they would not give away autos, I have no use for them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

:ciao:  *Duck*

HAve ya grown that Diesel out yet?....the one I grew out made me scared to lite up in the Shed..thaught me would expload...My Girlfriend wouldnt even smoke it it smelled so bad of diesel...the good side is have ya pillo at the ready...knocks me blank in the dirt:stoned:

TMT..:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Hals sour diesel was some of the best mj I've ever smoked.    I was this close <-------> to being off in a corner drooling somewhere, lmfao.

BIU


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*4u* I have not grown any Lemon diesel 

*SM *that is good to hear

BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2012)

:holysheep:  I just checked my invoice from Herbies and I see I screwed up my address. Now I am concerned because I ordered them a week ago and I hope that they have not sent them yet, as I would hate for the wrong person to get the package. I e-mailed them and hopefully they are slow this time or they can get me a tracking number so that I can head off the Postgirl before she deliveries it to the wrong person

Not a good way to start my day I just hate worrying about my stupid mistakes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh no duck!  I hope u get it squared away ASAP!

I'm getting my hair chopped today, I think.

Biu!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2012)

High *SmokinMom*:ciao:

I have contacted Herbies. They gave me the long lecture that they are not to blame,blah, blah, blah, never said they were, but anyways, Hopefully they will get me a tracking number. My Post Girl is a pretty sharp one and I am pretty sure that she will see the mistake in the digit.(fingers crossed) I would just feel more comfortable if I had that tracking #.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2012)

Good morning Bongers.

Thinking of the east coast this morning. What an insult to injury.

Duck, I hate it when I mess up and have to worry. I am sorry. I hope you get it as soon as possible so you can relax.

I think it is time...... BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning rose, ducky

Yea rose, that's one major snow storm!  I'm looking out at a beautiful, cool day and sending some sunshine their way.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2012)

Enjoy your haircut SM.  How was your job the other day? Good I hope.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Are u talking about the focus group for hormel?  They overbooked, gave me the $100 and sent me on my merry way.  

I was kinda pissed off tho, I got all fixed up for nothing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2012)

:bong:


hope ya get the package *duck*..


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

morning Bongers---best of luck sorting out the postal nightmare duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Good evening bhc

The hair cut has shaved 10 yrs off me.  If I knew how to blur out my face I'd post lol.

Hey, I've been Biu, you guys and girl need to catch up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2012)

:ciao:  Im home

:bong:

its all most friday:yay:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

what up 4u---good to see you---

let's see it sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 4u  

I have zero idea how to blur my face out.  Suggestions?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

big fly like glasses


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Sigh.  My dogs nose is starting to bleed again and her breathing is labored and noisy, her left eye starting to look weird.  She was doing so good on the antibiotic.  Damn nasal tumor.  There's really nothing else the vet can do.  

Damn

Depending on how she is in the morning, I may just have her put down.  If she's worse ill have to.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

*SmokinMom* What a bummer


Well Herbies contacted me with the tracking number. Plugged it in and it is not even in NY/Chicago yet. They said they mailed it a week ago. I think they just mailed it. But anyways since I have the tracking number should be no problems. I just need to catch up with the Post Girl and let her know.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2012)

sounds like you just want to see this postal girl duck:hubba:

Happy Friday everyone...


sorry to hear your dog  *Mom*....

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Good morning duck and 4u

Yea I'm sorry too.  When she's gone a huge presence will be missing from this house.  I haven't seen her yet this morning, she enjoys being outside in the cooler weather.

I'm waiting on the cable guys.  Having a digital phone installed.  I heard they will b here for a few hours, yikes!  I better go Biu before they get here.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad your cute Sm, nothing like a new do. You could wear your son's obama mask and show us your hair. ha.  I am so sorry about your dog.

Duck, i know your gonna be glad when those seeds are in your hands. 

It is Friday and I am having a traveling dispensary come by this afternoon. I know I don't need a dispensary, but it is fun to see all the kinds. I am going to get some Pakistani kush. I liked it when i tried it. they have hash and oil and edibles and cool stuff. 

Enjoy your Friday everyone.... BIU!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this should be my new avatar, what do you think?


​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2012)

no not that one *Rose*...your much more Hippy..   and please dont let the travle Disp know you grow because they will know where ya live.  I all ways been scared of those...if ya get bunk stuff  you dont have a building to complain too.  like the doggie groomer that was a van...they had a PO box and no real shop.  

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for your concern 4U. These guys have way more to lose then I do. Seriously. I could tell you amazing stories but I don't want to out them. I have tried  quite a bit of their stuff and most of it has been pretty good. I worry it isn't organic though. ha. I have a friend that has used them for a couple of years that is why I have tasted their wares. It all comes from your side of the state, maybe some of yours? I won't tell him I grow, 4U. Good advice.

BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2012)

*4u *Yes she is very easy on the eyes, that is for sure

If we can vote *Rose*? I vote NO. That picture ruins the image in my head of you

Time to BIU

1..2...3....:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, duck, I won't use it... I really don't look anything like that old grizzled dude, but I like the picture, makes me laugh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2012)

looks to me like "Chong...or is it Cheech?"  either way  those some cool shades


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Rose needs a shave  ha ha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2012)

:rofl:   and a hair cutt...maybe you can give a referal *Mom*:spit:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps a makeover is in order. lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Indian Summer is back :woohoo:

Have a great weekend everyone

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2012)

Rodeo today.  A date with my 8yr old.  

Not looking forward to the country music though, lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2012)

good morning!

33 degrees here this morning. Hope you all have a good day...biu peeps.


----------



## cubby (Nov 10, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning BHC,
   We got 45* and rain right now, so no walking this morning. 
Hey *Mom*, I'll go to the rodeo with you, I like the smell of the hay and the animals, I even like country music, it's one of the few good things about Texas.  
*Rose*, how's your topiary lillac doing?
*Duck*, Send some of that indian summer over this way, I'd like some warm temps for putting up my Christmas lights. It sux doing it in the rain and cold.  
   I've got a fresh pot of coffee, a freshly packed bowl, and plenty of room at the table. Why don't you all set a spell and visit. :bongin:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 10, 2012)

:ciao: Everyone! :bong: 

Its going to turn into a gorgeous weekend here. Great football watchin, drinkin beer, smoking joints, and grillin kind of weekend for sure! Looking forward to tomorrow....:cool2: 

So, what happened to Roddy? He drop out?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Cubby, I would love to sit a spell and have coffee and share your bowl. Be careful if ladders are involved with Christmas lights.  Mr rb isn't allowed on ladders anymore. He fell off. Six months off work... Just say no to ladders. 
Mu topiary lilac is cold and dropped all of her leaves. I will get a pic in the spring when she blooms. 

Drft, how you doing? You sound good. I don't know what happened to Roddy. His name thingy is different. Last i knew he was winning the mvp.

I am thinking a pot of chili is in order,,,burr, biu peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 10, 2012)

wake and bake kids :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2012)

Afternoon friends. Wonderfull day is it not. 
My choice of today was some Pinapple Express. Yummy:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2012)

I have some Pinapple express as well...

:ciao:  everyone...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2012)

*cubby*, sounds like a great idea Hopefully this warm air will make it as far as you and you can get-r-done.

Mmmm Pineapple Express sounds delicious.:bong:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning my Internet friends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2012)

:ciao:   everyone

enjoy the tele today

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2012)

I am already practicing *4u*

:bong::bong::bong::bong:






and 





a






:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 11, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :stoned: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2012)

Ow my aching head.  I'm gonna go back to bed and sleep this off, lmfao.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

:rofl: :fid:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ow my aching head.  I'm gonna go back to bed and sleep this off, lmfao.



whimp


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2012)

lol, Sm, you need to smoke...not drink...repeat after me...smoke ok, drink bad.

It is a cold foggy day here. I am starting the ham hocks to make minestrone soup... mr rb is watching fb and i am reading a good book...nice day. wish ya all were here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Suck it up SM. Big cry baby. :woohoo: :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea yea yea

I'm going to bed early tonight, lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 11, 2012)

Sm...Hair of the dog that bit you is your elixir


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't think there's any left.  

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

40 mph winds and rain today, plus temps are dropping 30 some degrees

Hope you are feeling better today SM

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2012)

Good morning bongers!

It is 34 and raining like heck. I am so glad it isn't snow. phewy.

It is Monday and we should probably BIU!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 12, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Ill join yah, Rose...Lemme load this thing :bolt:

In 3...2...:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2012)

35 and sunny.  I'm sure it'll warm up pretty quickly.  60 for a high they say.

Our dryer crapped out on us last night.  We got it off Craigslist several months ago for $75.  The dryer before that we got for $50 from a friend of mine.  It was 20 yrs old but we got our moneys worth.  Since I've have bad luck with dryers, I applied for a home depot card and bought a brand new one, complete with service plan.    I should have it paid off by income tax time.  

Besides BIU, whats on your agenda for today?


----------



## cubby (Nov 12, 2012)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
   It's 21* and sunny. I'm glad I got most of my christmas lights up this past weekend. All that's left is the decorations I can put up at ground level. I'm thinking I might hook all the lights up to one of those computer programs that syncronizes the lights with christmas music. I'll have to look around the web and find out what all I would need to do it. 
*Mom*, hope you're feeling better. Did you enjoy the rodeo?  
*4U*, have you seen the Pommeranaian that's supposed to be the cutest dog in the world? You should put your pup alongside that dog, There'd be a new worlds cutest :banana: 
   Let's BIU BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2012)

Christmas stuff already?  Wow!

The rodeo was fun and they played just 2 country songs .  The rest were different genres of rock.  I was happy.

It was sponsored by a popular grocery chain and had 2 food trucks that were giving out free slurpees and donuts and the other one free pieces if medium rare steaks and they said have as many as you like, lol.  Mmmm steak!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 12, 2012)

BIU! :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone else have server issues trying to get into here earlier?  

Coldest night of the season tonight.  Our first freeze I think.  Brrrr.

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

No problems here SM

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC,:ciao: 
   It's cold here this morning. When I woke up, I looked out the front window to find a bunch of penguins playing beach volleyball on my lawn  I know right,....they're too short too spike the ball over the net. I suggested bad minton.............but you know how they are, they just ignored me. :ignore: 
   They're not foolin' me though, they just like struttin' around out there in their thongs, smellin' of coppertone tanning lotion and coconut rum. 
   So I guess I'll just hang out, watch the game, and hit my bong. You guys are more than welcome to come on by, I've got plenty, but don't get too close to the court, these penguins are crabby and lookin' for a fight.  
.
.
.
BIU BHC !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi cubby, the rest of the gang.  

How's your week thus far?

Same shiz diff day here.

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

BIU people and penguins alike. 

It is 4:20 somewhere!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

:34

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Ducky and Rose-

Remember a month ago when my dogs vet office pizzed me off?  They didn't want to refill her antiobics without her being seen by the dr.  Since she runs out on Thurs I relunctlantly called today to make an appt and spoke with the rude lady.  I made one for tomorrow afternoon with a diff Dr.  I then asked, "she needs an appt to get any more meds, right?"  She lady said, "let me look at your chart.  She doesn't need to be seen and she has in indefinite rx.  I said "great, please cancel tomorrows appt."

What a relief!  My dog is dying of a nasal tumor.  She's really improved on this medicine.  I mean, whats the alternative?  I'm so glad they changed their tone  .  I'm still not overly fond of that lady, and she did call me "hun" but I was so relieved, I let it go in one ear and out the other.

I can't wait til everyone goes to bed...I need to BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

That is so good to hear "Hun".
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 13, 2012)

That's good to hear *Mom*. Whatever you can do to make it easier on her is a help.
You're a good dog Mom, I'm sure she appreciates what you're doing for her.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks y'all 

These kids need to go to bed before I lose my cool.  Biu for me boyz.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

:ciao: :stoned: :stoned: :bong1: :vap_bong__emoticon:  :bong2: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 13, 2012)

will you join me :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll join y'all.    As soon as I'm outta the tub.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

Good middle of the night peeps.

I can't sleep. I am having some pakistani kush so i can go back to sleep. I paid money for this kush. I like it. I am using my bubble pipe so I can come in here with the bong hogs and not wake up the guy i sleep with by using the vape.

So what's happening in your lives?  I hope you all are having sweet dreams of bongs and penguins and lots of cannabis.

Thanks for being here!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*SmokinMom* ya ever get out of the tub yet?If you are not careful you're going to become one big wrinkle:laugh:

*Rose* Sorry to hear you can't sleep I hope that the Pakistani kush works for you

BIU

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea, I eventually got out.  I was pretty pruny..lmao.

So I never biu last night, and now I can't cuz I have company in from out of town and I'd rather them not know about my extracurricular activities.  Sigh.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll do a few for ya

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2012)

:bong: :bong:  all day long


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

I think between Orange, Duck and I, we have you covered today SM. You are just getting bonged left and right. 
me too.

BIU peeps.


----------



## cubby (Nov 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You are just getting bonged left and right.
> me too.


.
.
.
OOOOO that just sounds so wrong..................Wait for me 
.

.
Hope you got some sleep *Rose*.
.
.
..
51*, and time for a walk.
Hold this while I'm gone :bong1:
.
.
..
BIU BHC...............'cept you *Mom*, we'll set some aside for you for latter.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 14, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Getting a dog today! We are very excited. His name is Benny. A 4 year old male lab/pit. He is up for adoption and we are friends of the current owners. They are going to pay for all the Vet bills for his entire life too! Just as long as we have a safe, welcoming home for him. Thats not a problem! We love animals!!!

:woohoo: He gorgeous. Ill take pics when he comes home. 

:bong:

Drfting


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh wow drft, that is awesome. Do you know the dog? I hope it works out really well. Yes, pictures please.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats d-7:woohoo:



> They are going to pay for all the Vet bills for his entire life too!



 I wouldn't count on that  but it would be sweet Maybe get them to buy every third bag of dog food.At the price dog food is, that would be a help.

BIU:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2012)

congrats on the new family member *drft*---great deal if they be paying all those bills---call me cynical---but---my guess is you gonna have 1 less friend within a year

:woohoo: :bong: for the new dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see the puppy dog pics. 

Biu guys and girl, catch up with me.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

 going to be another cool nice day

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 15, 2012)

:ciao: BHC 

I understand the issue of them paying all the vet bills. We made an appointment for tuesday, and the previous owner is going to meet us there so she can let the vet know who to bill. I can see an issue coming from this down the road, but they seem very sincere, and they are also filthy rich. They owned the dog for 4 years, and they had every intention of paying the vet bills anyway, and they are welcome to come see him, and baby sit for us. Hopefully it all works out! Only thing i need to worry about now is the dog food.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

Good morning Duck, and I see you down there too drft. How are the guys this morning?  I am having my wonderful latte today and thinking i need to transplant some GIRLS into bigger pots. I hope I can sex all 8 plants today.

BIU peeps, Drft, wish i had some of your satori, i am about out. 

You know what to do! Join me please.

Drft, why are they re homing the dog?


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rose, he is here to stay. She had just offered to pay the vet bills when she realized how much more comfortable Benny would be living with us, rather than in a pin locked up all day. They had full intentions of taking care of the dog from the start, but their current living conditions doesn't allow them to keep Benny. They have another pit-bull and they fight over food and toys their 3 year old drops. He has sent the other dog to the vet 3 or 4 times, as the other dog is a senior. I believe she said shes 13. 

I hope it does work out! And maybe down the road we will decide to take care for the vet bills our self. I don't like relying on someone else, and if the time ever comes i do need to pay, i will be prepared. 

Any who...Here's Benny


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

What a gorgeous animal! Wow, he is a beauty!  What a face. I love him already.

Hi Benny, welcome to the BHC! You are always welcome here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2012)

He's beautiful Drift!!!!!!!!!!!  You'll take great care of him I'm sure, even if/when you foot the bill.    How old did you say he was?

Speaking of dogs, can you guys handle any more gripes from me about the vet office?  

I questioned that rude lady 2 weeks ago about how the rx refill looked different and she snarkily said it was because it was capsules rather then the tablets.    I get pretty mad at how condescending this lady Jean is.  No shiz lady!!!

Well guess what?  After getting home and comparing the new refill (the usual tablets we get) we discovered those capsules were 1/2 the dosage!!!!  No wonder my dog started to regress a bit!  :hairpull: 

I suppose it serves me right for not reading the dosage on the bottle 2 weeks ago, but she said herself, and while trying to make me feel like an idiot, that it was indeed the right stuff.  I trusted them to get the rx correct.

And get this....

When I picked up the meds yesterday, I asked her to pricematch from a pet rx place online.  The vets wanted to charge me $45 and the pricematch brought it down to $20.  I said wow, what a difference.  She looked irritated and I said I wasnt complaining.    She didn't even look up at me and said, "good".  W T F????

Anyways, it's all squared away for now and I have another few weeks of not having to deal with her.  Atleast I can now get as many refills as I like and will be paying close attention to the scripts.

Ok~ I know I've bitched long and hard about this and I promise you I'm not a complainer...I may whine occassionally  but I'm normally very polite and courteous.  I also don't like confrontation.  She's pretty lucky, 

*BIU!*


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

I kinda want to go beat up Jean.  I am glad you got it for the right price after all that.  My mom would tell me that Jean had a lot going on with her to be so rude... I didn't like hearing that but... who knows why people are such idiots. Geez, your just trying to help out your dog... Next time, call me, I will go with you. I don't mind a confrontation.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2012)

:ciao:  *benny*

you are in great hands....looks happy *drfting*...Great looking dog as well...why was dog take to vet?...enjoy the new addition

:bong:

think I may give up growing now that its legal...takes all the fun outta it:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Nov 15, 2012)

:clap: Welcome Benny!!!! Congrats on the new dog Drft. He looks happy.
Hey*Mom*, screw Jean :rant: Your dog is infinitely more important than her lousy attitude. You should take *Rose* to the vets office with you and let her loose!!!! :evil:  Look out Jean... 
Let's do this......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :heart:


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 15, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Benny is here by my side, watchin me get :stoned: 

:bong: 

:cool2: Drfting


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I should be receiving some beans today

Since Sandy they are running the international mail through Chicago and it is taking a day longer. Which is a bummer.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20

Lets get this beautiful weekend started

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

Good morning Duck. I sure hope you get them today. 

Today is our son's birthday.  Lots of Mexican food and chocolate cake is what he is requesting. We can do that. 

Lets do what the Duck suggested peeps.. BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning folks.  Gonna go get my workout stuff on and go hit the rec.  After that it's over to my friends to help with her garage sale, with pipe, haha.

TGIF

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too *Rose*, But they have not transferred to the local Post Office yet Ever since the storm they been shipping through Chicago and it takes a day longer and the tracking does not seem as accurate.

Working out with a pipe Gotta love it Just make sure it doesn't fallout during your workout *SmokinMom*

Wonder how *Ozzy* is doing? I thought he would be back on by Thanksgiving time.

I missed the :20 so I will just have to practice till the next :20 :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 16, 2012)

morning all

great looking dog *drft*---you sure are lucky he found you  

lol *4u*---quitting growing  

*rb and sm* knocking out jean the miserable pencil pusher---when you're done there i i got another job for ya  

thank you all for starting my day with a laugh---2nd day of showers here---guess i'll find some indoor activities to do like :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:45

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

:woohoo::woohoo:

I got my beans today Even with the wrong address.

The Post Girl caught my typo and delivered it to the correct address:woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

This calls for :clap: :clap: :lama: :lama: :lama: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Congrats Duck!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice PC. I too love getting beans in the mail. I shop all winter and order in the spring. I have some Satori beans but need some new additions. Anything you highly recommend BHC??? 

THANKS! 

:cool2: Drfting


----------



## cubby (Nov 16, 2012)

:woohoo: Let's *BIU* for the post girl.....:bong: :bong: :bong: 
What kind of seeds did you get *Duck*?
*Rose* tell your son Happy Birthday...and save me some cake


----------



## cubby (Nov 16, 2012)

*Drft* have you grown Satori before? I've never tried it but after hearing *Rose* extoll its virtues I'm thinking it's time to try. 
As far as recomendations..........I've been trying anything I can get my paws on that's a NL or crossed with NL. I just like the stone.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about NL, cubby. 

Check out my link, east coast west coast grow off, in my link. Pulled in alot of great satori nugs :cool2: 

Drft


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

*cubby* this order I got:

Seedmakers-     Alakazam
Samsara-          Green Love Potion
Royal Queen-     Critical (freebie)
Seedsman-        SleetstackxSkunk (freebie)
Purchased from Herbies.
I too have popped some Mandelas Satori after Rose's  stellar reviews.

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh geez, I hope you guys like it as much as I do. I promise I would get so much less done in a day without it. I have smoked so much of it and it is speedy still. It is not your indica that is for sure. 

Cubby, what do you like about the NL? I have never had that and have heard glowing reports for a long time. Is there a  particular breeder that you recommend?  
Cubby, do you go to Costco? my son works there and there is this crazy crazy chocolate cake....4 layers, it weights 7 POUNDS.  I don't do wheat, but when i did I could not finish even one small piece..it is so rich. I make him take it to his house for sure. It is death by cake.

Yes, our drft went a little crazy with Satori this summer. I grow little 3-4 footers his were what 12? 

Ok, our friday night girl party starts soon. Hash is on the menu. 

Duck, i need to check out those strains. What is your favorite smoke?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

Well right now *Rose* it is Cheddarwurst by AKG and my own concoction Brap.
Been running the Ceddarwurst for over a year and the Brap for about 4 years.
I sort of gauge everything I grow to the Brap, till I find something better.
Been looking at Sativa leaning strains lately to counter the Brap's couch lock.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the bong hitters club. You can go to the first page and pick a number and then you are magically a member....I don't know how that part works. We are glad you are here.....Bong it up with dotbong!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks cubby.  

Rose, happy bday to your son.  How old is he today?  

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to orangesunshine again.  

Drift, sounds like he's settling in just fine.

Glad you got your beans ducky, I don't know about ozz, I hope he checks in soon.

Welcome dotbong.

Hey 4u, how r u?

I'm about to go biu.  Anyone want to share this bubble with me?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Clear and cold here.

I'll join ya SmokinMom:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning Peeps.

Glad it is saturday and I don't have to play hostess all day. It is tiring to be delightful ha. 

Sm, our baby was 36 yesterday. He had a good birthday I hope. The waitress hit on him, so that is a good thing if your him I guess. She was cute, so bonus.

I think I have a whole bunch of girls to put in 3 gallon pots today. Not sure of the number but lots for me. Don't boys usually show sex first?  I think i will line um up on the kitchen counter and go for it.

I hope all of you have a great Saturday.. I for one am BIU starting now on the 7:37 am!!! woo hoo.


----------



## cubby (Nov 17, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, 
   I hope all are well. I got some nice weather this morning 41* and sunny, A perfect day to put up some more christmas lights.  
*Duck*, it sounds like you got yourself a nice collection of seeds, witch will you be dropping first? Have you purchased from Herbies before? 
*Rose* I'll pass on the 7 pound cake. That's one of those things that make me say "one piece wouldn't hurt......one more "small" piece is ok.....weeeell, no sence wasting that last piece....." 
   As to the stone of the NL, from what I gather it's the polar opposite of your Satori. 
   A little NL makes you mello. I equate it with fishing, wine on the deck, walking in the woods, etc.
   If you go beyond a little you end up sitting on the couch thinking and totally unaware of external happenings. 
   Physicaly, it goes from a pleasant smile to blank stare, again dependant on how much you smoke and personal tolerance level. 
   The best weed I've ever had ( and cannot find) was a NL I bought in Tacoma Wa. when I was in Ft. Lewis. We used to call it the "Grimmace Weed", Because it made you feel like the McDonalds character "The Grimmace". That's my holy grail of weed, and I'm still looking. But I'm not against trying other stuff along the way.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2012)

Cubby, thank you for that great report. Maybe I should drive over to Tacoma and see what's up with the NL's. It sounds a little scary to me as I tend to smoke a lot now.  The opposite of satori is a great description. Thank you.

Have fun with the Christmas lights, I am thinking, Christmas Vacation movie.. Griswald.  Are you gonna light up the northern hemisphere?  I would love to see them, i be they will be beautiful. I bet your neighbors love it.  Have a great day Cubby and all ya all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2012)

:ciao:  Bongers

:bong:


*Mom*..Im good..getting ready for thanksgiving here...cosco had turkey for .99lb..so I baught 2 16lb...

*cubby*, *Rose*, *Duck*, *orange*....have a great day..we harvesting 4 plants today....made some dry Ice hash yesturday and will leave some on the counter next to Rose,s cake  Help yourself


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

morning enthusiasts---more rain here today day 3---nice to fill up our rezzys if it were a significant fall---but 1" in 3 days ain't gonna do it---laying low around the pad today---fun stuff like cleaning---pink mamma o plenty is the special of the day---if you stop in and i won't even put you to work  :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah....right *orangesun*....you gonna make me fill the Bong...sometimes thats work bro

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2012)

*cubby*:ciao: Not sure yet as my veg tent is full and will be for a spell. This is my first time ordering from Herbies. Customer service gives quick responses, just make sure you don't miss type your address When I first notified them about my typo they sort of took offense, like I was blaming them, but I set them straight. I don't know if I did or they did but it all worked out anyways. Great shipping I would/will order from them again

Gotta love that perpetual I *4u*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2012)

:ciao:  *duck*

yeah  Im liking it so far...qp every other week...:aok:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 17, 2012)

:welcome: DotBong, 
 alright folks.......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Welcome to the BHC Dotbong

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2012)

Good morning Bongers,

I haven't started biu yet, why you ask? me too.. brb.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2012)

That's funny *Rose*:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

welcome *dotbong*


Ill try and catch up :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Been up for awhile so I have been working in the garden, it needed it.
The seedlings are doing great, the girls are doing great, just waiting for one to finish. Could be a couple more days.

:confused2: Things been kinda of funny around here lately. You all know about my typo when ordering seeds, but the typos seems to be happening constantly lately But not just typos, I am thinking one word but type another, it has taken me numerous tries just to get this typed out and make sense. Plus I do it with or without mj. At first I thought it was my computer, but beginning to think it is me.

But there again, maybe I just need to BIU......more :laugh:



> 1 members and 143 guests
> 
> 05:53 AM pcduck
> 
> 05:49 AM Guest





BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

Duck,
Just do me a favor and go to the mirror and smile, to make sure your not having a TIA. Stick out your tongue, does it or your smile go to one side. Can you talk? 
Get back to me please, I worry.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi *Rose*:ciao:

Thanks for the concern, but my smile and tongue is fine
No problem talking but nobody listens:laugh:

It is like my brain is going faster then what I comprehend, idk kinda hard to explain. When I am outside working on stuff or gardening no problem, but I get here on the computer or talking business nothing makes sense after reading what I wrote or spoke about. Heck I  wrote THG a co2 update pm, walked away for a bit and came back, and I couldn't make heads or tails of what I wrote.It was like broken sentences or 2 or more sentences merged with words missing. Maybe I just need a get away weekend.

But thanks for your concern. And  I wish Ozzy was here cause he be saying to much TMT need more BIU. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

That is how i type all the time. OK, i was worried. Now I will go BIU. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is how i type all the time. OK, i was worried. Now I will go BIU. Thanks for getting back to me.



:holysheep: So I am normal?

After all these years of being told I'm "nuts" that is the best thing I could hear


----------



## cubby (Nov 19, 2012)

*Duck* I totaly understand what you're experiencing. I have to check each sentence I type as I type because I somehow leave out a whole word or repeat words. Or you type something out and upon rereading it you wonder what the heck you were writing to begin with. My personal strategy for this is to go smoke a bowl then comeback to it. It may not make sence of the situation...............but I'm stoned and don't really care


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It is like my brain is going faster then what I comprehend, idk kinda hard to explain. When I am outside working on stuff or gardening no problem, but I get here on the computer or talking business nothing makes sense after reading what I wrote or spoke about.It was like broken sentences or 2 or more sentences merged with words missing.



welcome to the club *duck*

broken sentences---2 or more merged with words missing---computers and typing make no sense---gardening on auto pilot---speedy brain activity beyond comprehension

not to mention---being really grumpy when you are out of herb---or when you try to zip in to the grocery store and ALWAYS get behind the slowest person on the planet after getting everything on the shelves but what you actually went there for

how about the short term memory of a 5 yr old---like when you realize a stroke of genius and forget about it before you had a chance to write it down

i have heard of these symptoms from other ducks that don't fly south for the winter---without some natural sunlight soon---we are all gonna crack

p.s.---it ONLY took me 45 minutes in my attempt to make any sense of this

try one of these :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2012)

If it really starts to worry you duck, go see a neurologist.

Although its probably just old age.   CRS.

Been kinda in a funk.  I've been working out and it's not really helping.  Probably just the holiday blues.  January can't come soon enough.

Ok, after working out I like to go sit in the sauna.  It never fails that someone in there talks my ears off!  What's up with that????  

Biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

Good morning ALL,

Duck did you get any sleep last night? I hope so. You seem to be up very early.

I will be smoking and cooking today. I hear Thanksgiving is in two days. 
I love thanksgiving. It is my favorite holiday. Good food and good friends or family. The only expectation is for good food and laughter. Our daughter won't be home this year, which is a drag cause she cooks, and is fun and did i mention she cooks? She has to work.

Please join me for some Satori.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll join ya *Rose*

Hate to see a young lady BIU'ing by herself

:bong::bong::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

Heavy on the young there Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

Putting some* GREEN*, *YELLOW*, and *PURPLE* up on the page


This girl will be getting harvested soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2012)

Good morning

I love thanksgiving, though I spend it alone.  The real feast awaits the Saturday after.  

I finally did it!  Dropped off the VHS tape from 1994 to get transferred to DVD.  It's of me and my dad on the Phil Donahue show, lol.  I'd lost the tape a decade ago and never thought I'd see it again.  I was sooo happy when I found it. 

Biu!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

That is so cool Sm. why were you on the Donahue show? If that is too personal just ignore my question. 

Are your kids not home on turkey day? I am sorry.

I hear you about let it be January. Hang in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2012)

nice pics *Duck*...heres My next BPOTM entry

We just Love this DBB....so easy to trim..3oz plants....and the Pineapple express was a clone given to me last spring...didnt do to well outback but is doing real nice inside...we are finishing the smoke on the one we harvested on our first this year...we dont mind Thanksgive...I take kidos to Grandmas....then Grands come here for Christmas HAm...

Rain...rain...rain....


:bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hows it going guys and gals I am back again hitting the bong will i never stopped hitting the bong but i am back lol wow those pics duck very nice but just wanted to drop in and say hi all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2012)

nice to see you again *lowrider*...

forgot that pic earlier

on the :40
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

On the :50 

:bong:


:48:

thanks 4u and lowrydergrower775


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks 4u and pc feels good to be back really good now we shall see what the hydro gods have in store for me lol


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

Cranberry/bing cherry compote done.

beautiful plants 4U and Duck!!!!

Hi Lowryder!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 20, 2012)

High


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Rose


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Looks like another wonderful day here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning bong hogs!

It is a very windy day here. Not a leaf left on a tree.  it is a good day to BIU and cook like crazy.

Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a leaf is stirring not a ripple in the water.

Just a duck tail of a beautiful day

Good day to BIU and enjoy what nature has given us

:bong:

Hi Rose:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2012)

A duck tail of a beautiful day.. what poetry from our Duck. 

How you doing today Duck? It sounds very lovely where you are. 

The good news about the wind is it will blow the rain clouds away to a sunny windy day.

I need more smoke and more coffee. Please join me ya'll.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning *Rose *and *Duck*

Need get out shop for turkey day....better do it befor 4pm  when everyone will be there

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 21, 2012)

:ciao: Morning BHC,
   Hope everyone's doing well. I just put three 16 pound turkeys in a tote full of brine, now they get to sit and wait to go in the smoker.  
   It's 50* and sunny. Perfect day to go for a stoned stroll then come back and tweak the outdoor christmas lights. 
*Rose* have you been talking to my mailman? I was out front this morning and the mailman said "Good morning Mr. Griswald...". I don't think my lights are over the top, but apparently some people disagree. :grinch: 
   You folks have a good day, I think I'll walk over to *RoseBuds* house for a coffee and a bowl.
:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2012)

:ciao:   *cubby*

dont walk over when you cant ride the tractor here and pick me up on the way...could use a good cup joe...Ill even supply the Bubble Hash Im making:bong:..Dont forget bring some that Smoked turkey..I get Hungry on the road


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeepers  The USPS must have quite the backlog from overseas because of Sandy. First they are running everything through Chicago for customs then shipping it to Detroit for sorting. They were doing the customs and sorting in Chicago last week. I have not seen anything go through New York since Sandy.

Good time to BIU since I did TMT :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2012)

Good Morning BHC and Happy Thanksgiving:ciao:

We are having another wonderful day here. Sunny and 60's.
Tomorrow back to normal, high 30's to low 40's with rain

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning Mr Duck and all the rest of you wonderful bongers you.

I made a gluten free pumkin pie and ate it...not really but i did have a piece. now i feel like i should make another one that hasn't been cut into. My mom raised me better... oh well.... i think i will biu and think about it. 
Need to do the flowers and the table, that is the fun part.

Wish we could have a bong hitters club thanksgiving... wouldn't that be fun? 
Cubby could decorate the house, Orange could bring the pot, you get  the picture.... hugs to you all today. You too SM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2012)

:ciao:


enjoy the Bird everyone

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 22, 2012)

happy turkey day everybody :woohoo: :smoke1: :ccc: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello bongers

I can smoke all I like today.  I'm the only one home.  

I'll pick up a turkey meal at Humperdinks when I get hungry.  I've had it before, it's very good.  

Anyone venturing out on Black Friday?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2012)

> Anyone venturing out on Black Friday?



Yeeeeeeeeeepp, 6am, $10 insulated blue jeans, will be there.:bong:

BIU SmokinMom and when you think you had enough, go do one more

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2012)

No Shopping here *Mom*....we go cutt our Christmas tree down and start decorating house...just finished our feast here and wanted to BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2012)

No shopping here either.  May just wait for cyber Monday.  

Biu


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2012)

If it don't bubble, it ain't worth the trouble

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2012)

1.2..3...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2012)

4....5.....6..:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 23, 2012)

7...8...9... 	:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Getting ready to hit the stores here. Just going to one store to get some insulated blue jeans. I hope they have my size

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 23, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning Bongers!
   I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. Mine was good, the turkeys came out perfect.
   The weather was perfect yesterday. When I got home at noon the temp was 54 and sunny with a bit of wind. I threw the turkeys in the smoker and headed out for my walk. By the time I got back the temp had dropped 15*, and it started a misty rain that turned into...............SNOW!!! Yup, we got out first snow. It's only 1/8 ", but it's a start!!! My lights go on tonight at sundown :yay: I'm already sitting here with a Santa hat on  
*Duck*, good luck finding your insulated jeans. No black friday shopping for this bear, I can't stand those crowds. 
   I will be going out tomorrow to buy my niece a new car. She deserves it. She's my favorite niece so this is a combination Christmas gift and congradulations on getting a full academic scholarship to Brown college.
*Rose*, A BHC turkey day sounds like fun.   The Pilgrims would be so jealous. I could bring the tractor, fill the wagon with hay, and we could have a stoners hay ride of epic proportions. And I hear ya on "sampleing" the pie   that's part of the day. I was watching the turkeys in the smoker turning 'round and 'round on the spit and wondering "what if I just snagged a little piece of skin?". I did manage to keep under control, but ooooh sweet temptation.
*4U*, I'm sending you some tree MOJO. Don't end up with one of those Charlie Brown trees. I'll put my tree and other indoor decorations up today (well.....I'll start today  ).
Everyone have a good day and let's get these bubblers bubblin' BIU BHC!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2012)

Good morning bongers.

No, i am not shopping, but I hope you get your jeans Duck.
I may not even finish the dishes...

i will be BIU however....all day.

Cubby, you have your santa hat on? that is wonderful. I want to see a picture of the lights. I really do. No, i know you can't do that, but still.
What an amazing gift for an amazing girl. Good for you and her, that will be so fun to get. Does she know?

Did i mention i am not getting dressed today ..... what a bunch of work..but i hear the turkey was the best they ever had. The rose has wilted. Thank God for Satori.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2012)

:bong2:

 :bongin: 

:bong:

 :bong: 

Did you get your pants Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I got my pants:woohoo: 3 pairs of them

Crowds were not to bad, but we had that front come down from cubby's and it got cold and windy fast.buurrrrrrr.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2012)

good thing ya got your pants. Do they have a little cut out for your tail?


----------



## cubby (Nov 23, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Do they have a little cut out for your tail?


.
.
.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> good thing ya got your pants. Do they have a little cut out for your tail?



Doesn't everybody's :confused2:

Or have I been wearing these things backwards all these years


:rofl::rofl:




BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2012)

:rofl:



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 24, 2012)

morning PC waking and baking here =)


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

Me to Mars

Soo how was your holiday? Green and plentiful I hope


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 24, 2012)

wake and bake BHC

morning duck, mars, rosebud, smokinmom, 4u, cubby, and anyone i missed that make this the place to be

:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

baking like _donkey kong_.................... :laugh:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 24, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning *Duck, Orange , Rose, 4U, Drft, Mom,* and any I forgot. Hope everyone's having a good day. It's 8* today................I guess it's time to hang up my thong for the season :hubba: That's o.k., I wasn't looking forward to another Brazilian Bikini Wax :cry: 
*4u*, how'd the tree hunt go? What kind did you get and how tall?
*Duck*, congrats on finding the "Dr. Denton" jeans  
*Drft*, how's Benny? Has he gotten himself all settled in yet? I love dogs.
I gotta' go car shopping later, but 'till then...let's have a coffee and  bong. Join me won't you?:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, good morning you all.

Cubby, i just was having my morning coffe and almost spit it out at the thought of a bear w a bikini wax. oh dear. Burr that is cold.  What kind of car are you getting? She must be so excited.

Duck, are you wearing your pants backward today?  

4U, did you get a tree, where did you go? It was raining here, and I bet over there too.

Orange, it is about time you checked in. Hope your turkey was all it could be.

Sm, i hope you made it thru your day just fine.

I shouldn't tell you this story cause my kids still tease me about it. But i had a thanksgiving alone one time. Everyone was at my mom's but i couldn't get there cause of freezing rain. Mr RB was back east, So i sat a table of the floor and put plates out for the three dogs I had at that time...and we ate some turkey ...it was funny. They ate everything but the olives.
Yes, i was nuts. a little.
BIU Peeps. Sorry i wrote a book.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


*cubby*....we got a Normay Spruce...its at 6 feet tall....its in carport right now for trimming and drying ..will bring in house today ....kids will decorate tomarrow...Ill be sure get ya some pics when its finished..

*Rose*....thats a funny storry...sorry ya had to have The feast with dogs and not family...

TMT...BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

I shared a drumstick with my 3 dogs, but no plates.

*Rose* I kinda like having them big pockets in the front like that, makes it easy getting my billfold out. :laugh:

*cubby* what are "Dr. Denton" Jeans?

* 4u* Who puts the Angel on top of the 6' tree for you? That is quite the reach for a short hairless guy :rofl:

BIU :bong:

Great TV today

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL Duck. What a vision.

4U, holds Kandy up to put the star on the tree silly.

I better go BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh god, Courtney is coming over with an 18 pk.

Hope I'm up for kickoff  !

Ack!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog just got hit and killed by a car


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear that *Duck*....that ruins this :bong1: session...My thaughts and prayers are with you my friend...:cry:


----------



## cubby (Nov 25, 2012)

:ciao: Morning bongers,
*Duck*, my heart goes out to you and your other dogs, don't know what to say. So sad.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh no Duck. That just makes me sick. I am so sorry. God that is so terrible. There are no words. Dogs are family.

 Love you duck, I am sorry you have to go thru this grieving time. This is one of those times I want to swear.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2012)

Cubby, how did the car shopping go? Are your lights on? I felt a powersurge when you turned them on I think.

I don't think Duck will care is we biu for him and his dog and carry on.

Hi 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh no duck I am so sorry.    ***hugs***


----------



## cubby (Nov 25, 2012)

:ciao: Good afternoon BHC,
*Rose*, the lights are looking great, though I had someone knock on my door and tell me a part of my display was discusting. 
I have one of those moving wire/lighted deer (it's head goes up and down like it's eating) mounted on the back-end of a non-moving deer and they appear to be making "baby" wire/lighted deer. 
Some people have no sense of humor. I try and put out something every year that's different. Sometimes people take it wrong. 
My worst was about 5 years ago. Someone gave me a incomplete nativity scene and I replaced some of the animals with dinosaurs and unicorns, and replaced the baby jesus with a Sesame Street Oscar the Grouch in the manger..........some people got really angry.
The car shopping went good as well. I think my neice will be very happy. I got her a Mercedes E 350 4mattic, the exterior in silver/gray and the interior in slate gray. From 0-30 mph it's all wheel drive for traction in snow and such, after 30 mph it automaticaly turns to rear wheel drive. I figgure if she takes care of it it will last thru school and get a decent trade in allowance.
All in all, the weekend's turned out good (and I just came back from Home Depot.........4,000 more multi color lights  )
All right BHC, this one's for *Duck* and his family.:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2012)

baby Jesus as Oscar the grouch???? that is hysterical to me.

And this year it is fornicating raindeers? I bet your neighbors love you. :spit: :giggle:  :rofl: :rofl: 

Nice car!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 26, 2012)

pc, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2012)

Duck, I'm thinking about you.  Hope you're holding up ok.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi BHC,

Duck I am thinking of you too, i am sure we all are thinking of you. We all love our dogs so much. I hope it helps to know we love ya.

I am doing marijuana stuff today. I look forward to it after i throw the dead flower arrangement away. How fast they fade.  Transplanting plants then to the chiropractor. BIU Peeps!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2012)

> :bong:
> 
> hope today ois a little better Duck....How are the other dogs taking this?
> 
> *cubby*...I found that post funny..when Laura was disturbed...lol...we had a house here a few years back that placed a raindeer ontop another like they was mating...when asked to fix  he refused said was his Yard...a few days later he didnt have anything in his yard but many piles of crap...lol...I knew of this but didnt partake...





> 4u Who puts the Angel on top of the 6' tree for you? That is quite the reach for a short hairless guy



:hitchair:  Well seeing how we ALL know how I do on ladders....I just cut 4' off that thang.....

TMT = BIU
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning Bongers,

Duck, we miss you. 

I got lots of christmas shopping done without leaving this chair this weekend. I have never really done much on line buying but i think i did it all this year. wow. Good sales. 
Lets biu people.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2012)

:ciao:  Rose...

two for tuesday....:bong::bong:




> Duck, we miss you.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi 4u, glad to see you. Your ad/pe is looking good. I will join you for twofers.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Thanks for all the well wishes everybody.

I really loved that dog

But that was just the start

Dog got killed

Girl friend is breaking up with me   (The dog was her's)

My Uncle passed away from bladder cancer and leukemia

The say bad things happen in 3's, so hopefully things will get better.

Winning that Powerball would sure be a step in the right direction. 

I am going to biu a few and get cleaning to keep my mind off everything. Plus my lawyer is stopping by to discuss some legal matters.

Your thoughts and best wishes mean a lot to me and I thank you all. 
They have really helped me this morning.

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2012)

chear up my friend....we are here for you

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2012)

So good to see you back Duck, You were missed and it didn't seem right that you weren't here.
If your girlfriend is breaking up with you NOW, she isn't the most considerate girlfriend ever. I am sorry for the saddness.  If you want me to beat anyone up for you I will. I can become a cyber bully for you.

Lets BIU for the DUCK, one more time. 

How is everyone else? My morning started a little gross, it has to do with cat barf and then a barforama.. 

See if you can catch me....BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 28, 2012)

good morning all,hope everyone had a great thanksgiving holiday week,back to work....BIU


----------



## cubby (Nov 28, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning BHC,
*Duck*, good to have you back, even amongst the crappy circumstances.
*Rose*......CAT PUKE!!!!!.......:bolt: .......That's why animals are cute, otherwise we'd kill them. 
*4U*, let's hit this :bong1: and watch them clean........I'm really good at watching other people clean....I even offer advice....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2012)

Ducky  - I'm sorry about the pup, the gf and your loved one.    I agree with rosé that she sure had bad timing.  

Rose, that's why I have dogs, they eat puke!  As gross as that is, I'd rather them do the cleaning up then me, even the human variety. 

Same stuff diff day here.  Sigh.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks for the good thoughts.

Things are getting some what better here, especially when that big brown truck shows up. I am gathering supplies for a TLO grow and can't hardly wait to try it.

Gonna BIU then check my girls, was suppose to check last night but fell asleep from pure exhaustion.



BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

Been watching the _Today Show_ and they have been showing peoples' homes with Christmas Lights and music. I keep watching and waiting for *cubby's* home to pop on the screen and seeing cubby burning one on the front porch.

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahaha!  That would be greatness!!

Biu folks


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2012)

Are we talking True Living Organics *Duck*?  I try to do that, what did you buy? I am so glad your feeling a little better.

I was so happy to find one of the pink momma's is a boy and threw his little butt out. Last time planted 4, got four boys, this time planted 4 got 1 boy. I guess it all equals 50/50.

I want to see Cubby's house. I know that isn't happening, but i can still wish.

Did I ever tell you guys I love Marijuana, it is almost like I have marijuana passion.  Did I ever tell you I love you guys too?  I do.
Darn satori talking again. 

SM, that is just gross, I have two dogs and quickly took them and locked them away. I would have really been sicker with that going on. YUCK.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

> Are we talking True Living Organics Duck?



We sure are *Rose*

During the hurricane I bought the book *True Living Organics* written by _The Rev_.
Purchased what he suggested and now just waiting for the last few ingredients to show up. Will give it a try and then begin tweaking the recipes from there. Made a bunch of spike material today for my sativa run and the High N bottom layer.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry for you and the string of misfortunes *duck*---i have all the confidence in you making the best of a tough situation---my condolences

*rb, sm, drft, 4u, cubby, et. al.*---have a stoney day

raining on my side of town for day 2 today---little bump in the road for transplanting---gonna be chill around the pad multi-tasking :giggle: ---prolly more like goofing off in between bong rips

:bong: :bong: :lama:


----------



## cubby (Nov 29, 2012)

:ciao: Morning all, 30* and sunny, having a little Bud and Brunch today.
*Duck*, I watch all those shows with the christmas lights, as well as scouring YouTube for new ideas. If my house was on T.V. it would probably be in the "what was he thinking" category......:stoned: And I'd be sitting on a reindeer wrestling a bong......and :ciao:  to all the BHC members. I'd put *4U* and Kandy up on the tractor :farm: , they could ride around the perimeter looking for burnt bulbs. Can you just picture 4U in a elf costume and Kandy with reindeer horns going 'round and 'round on that tractor. Even :grinch:  would have to chuckle.
*Rose*, I would love to show off my light show but alas it's not possible. In a perfect world we would have the "Annual BHC Winter Weed Fest", you all could come over for Bong hits, BBQ, and snowball fights (no ice). Maybe when I move to Wa. state and have less reason to maintain my annonimity.
AHHH well, I guess we can dream......
Alright then...BIU BHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2012)

:ciao:  *cubby*

Ill be happy to do a BBQ  and :bong1:  not much in snow fall here so we have to have Mud ball fights (no rocks)

time to take more clones...DOjo Bubba Berry..and Pink lemonaid is up next

take care and be stoned everyone

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> We sure are *Rose*
> 
> During the hurricane I bought the book *True Living Organics* written by _The Rev_.
> Purchased what he suggested and now just waiting for the last few ingredients to show up. Will give it a try and then begin tweaking the recipes from there. Made a bunch of spike material today for my sativa run and the High N bottom layer.


 
I was a little disapointed in that book, I just read it too. I thought i would learn more and must admit I haven't finished it. I will finish it before I say i didn't learn anything .

I beleive in it though. Love organics and not needing to ph etc.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

*Rose* I guess it is all in what you are looking for.
I understood some of the organics prior to the book but I did learn additional tidbits. I am really looking into the spike recipes as I have done so called super soils but they always seems to be more then _just watering_ to them. Might be the same with this but at least I am going to find out for myself. Plus he never mentions AEM which I am a big proponent on using and still will even with the TLO growing.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and *Rose* if you did not learn nothing from that book don't bother with *Gardening Indoors with CO2* or *Organic Marijuana Somas Style*.

The only thing I learned is I am not sure if I want to grow any Soma seeds. Otherwise both were a waste.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2012)

re-read that book in another year *Rose*...Ill bet ya get more again...this organics is awesome stuff...Im working some that I think needs more added to the base..my flower girls show Nitro burn in the 6th week and just harvest a DBB @72days  that was still green..all rock hard Buds:yay:...okay friends..try and catch me:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been doing organics in my back yard and making teas for my roses for years and years. I was surprised there wasn't anything about AEM's either. I had a great teachers the three years i did mastergardening thru the university of washington. That was over ten years ago tho but a lot about organics haven't changed. I thought the book was going to be more extensive then it is. So that is everything you never needed to know about rose and her organic bent.

Duck, i don't know a thing about CO2 And the other book I looked at on line and knew it wasn't for me. I think is cool we were reading that at the same time...great minds. ha


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah Rose I know enough about organics to know I don't know much, but I am learning I was thinking of getting the book Teaming with Microbes(or something like that) but I read poor reviews about it. I don't really need to know _how_ and _why_ they work, I just want to know _what_ works


And I do know this works:bong1:BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2012)

Good Friday morning peeps. 

Cubby, what i imagine your house to look like is pretty huge anyway,so maybe i would be disapointed... Enjoy. I like that you do that. We just do a conservative strand or two.

Hey Duck, how you doing today?

I go get my hair cut and dyed so I look natural. ha. Enjoy your day friends.

Hi 4U, how's the shed? I know it is booming.
Hi SM, Hi Orange, drft, everyone else...


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 30, 2012)

:ciao: Guys and Gals of BHC! 

Im :stoned: hehehe


Take a rip of this.....White Widow :Bong: :cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

:bong::bong:  thanks *drft*...needed 2 rips 

*Rose*...Shed is Banging...just transplanted 15 rooted clones into solo cups...was only planing on 5 clones...:clap:  I call it bonus roots:giggle:

back to *drftings *white widow:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

What a day

Glad to be back home amongst friends

I was able to transplant one clone of YWT into my TLO containers this morning, will do another one, Red Lava, this evening.

But right now I am going to hit a few :bong1: of drt's WW with drt and 4u:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

it will get better *Duck*..and thats  "Frozen LAva"..is lava Red?

Back at it:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

oops sorry 4u it has been one of those days

I think I need more :bong1: :bong:

Just got home from the funeral and need to get right:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

*Duck*...what is TLO?

*T*otally

*L*ove

*O*rganics


:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

4u I guess it could me that cause I do love organics, but in my situation it means.

*T*rue

*L*iving

*O*rganics


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry about your loss Duck. You do need to BIU to get straightened out.

I just got back from the beauty shop and I am cuter then when i went in.... I am BIU with my peeps!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

> back from the beauty shop and I am _*cuter *_then when i went in



Que-ter


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Rose

Transplanted a Frozen Lava clone this evening, everything looking good so far

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning friends.

All my cyber shopping last weekend is trickling in, my plan is to start wrapping this weekend and have a huge head start. I never shop early.

Duck, i had to laugh and thought of you when fed ex sent two trucks to my house on the same day to deliver one thing each... that is organized huh? I couldn't believe they were here an hour apart. 

It is Saturday... you know what to do.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah great organization Rose:rofl:

And they wonder why they can't make money:rofl: And here I thought these wonderful computers were suppose to take the logistics out of the equation.

To bad they did not make 10 attempts to deliver 1 package like the did me for both of your items. You getting the idea that I don't like Fed-duh-x ? :rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 1, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sorry about your loss Duck. You do need to BIU to get straightened out.
> 
> I just got back from the beauty shop and I am cuter then when i went in.... I am BIU with my peeps!


.
.
.
*RoseBud, *where is this beauty shop? I want to test this shops prowess. Making you cute is no great feat, you start with cute , you end up with cute....big deal. Now if *I* walk out cute, they've done something!!! Maybe they could braid my back hair,......corn rows!
.
.
.
BIU BHC:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone here at BHC know anything about making tinctures with trim and buds, with high proof alchohal being used as the solvent? I would like to make something from 151 or 190 proof drinkable alcohol like everclear or bacardi 151. The plan is to quick rinse and let evaporate off, resulting in a very concentrated tincture. 

Anyone have any tips or advice on this? What is the ratio of alcohol by volume to grams of bud and or trim? 

Thanks guys! :bong: 

Drft


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2012)

:ciao:   *drft*...I use Vodka...in a dark jar ...shake in the morning and at night...do this for 30 days...then strain with cheesecloth and let air evaporate


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2012)

Drft, i have made glycerine and alcohol tinctures. I think it is important to decarbolized the pot in the oven first.
I used three oz shake and one 12oz bottle of glycerine or one bottle of 151 rum or everclear.



Cubby? Braid your back hair...ewww, I don't know. lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Will be working in the garden today

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 2, 2012)

mmmmm...Blueberry Kush...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning all, Nice to see you YYZ, and yes blueberry kush sounds great this morning..

Duck, i love waking up and seeing my garden (and you and the bongers). we had 50 degrees here yesterday and I threw open the windows and turned the fans on full blast and that plants are dancing in happiness this morning with all the fresh air. Really, what a difference in them.

cubby if you saw my hairdresser she would make you cuter too. She is good. ha.
Hey 4u! How are you?
Drft. smoke some satori, would ya?
Orange, what are you doing?
sm. how the heck are you kid? Love ya~


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 2, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Anyone here at BHC know anything about making tinctures with trim and buds, with high proof alchohal being used as the solvent? I would like to make something from 151 or 190 proof drinkable alcohol like everclear or bacardi 151. The plan is to quick rinse and let evaporate off, resulting in a very concentrated tincture.
> 
> Anyone have any tips or advice on this? What is the ratio of alcohol by volume to grams of bud and or trim?
> 
> ...



For a tincture/an extract I use Everclear because it has no flavor other than alcohol.  I use trim and popcorn buds and steep them for two-three days, but I haven't figured out getting the chlorophyll out of the weed so my oil usually tastes green.  Not as bad as wheatgrass juice, but greener than I'd like.



mmmmm...Raspberry Kush...


----------



## cubby (Dec 2, 2012)

:ciao: Gooten Morgan me familia Bongeroonies,
*Rose*, 50*!! I'll bet your plants are swaying like a Hulu dancer with itchy hips   We've got 30*, drizzly-fog, and no indication of change for a few days. When this stuff freezes it makes the roads and sidewalks treacherous (unless you're inside looking out and watching other people slip and slide....then it's funny!!)
*Duck*, have fun working in the garden, Are you planting, harvesting, or just enjoying the foliage? 
.
.
.
Now let's see....where was I?.......OH Yeah...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey cubby:ciao:

Was doing a little of everything. Checking trics, smelling flowers, watering some little ones, making layers and spikes for a TLO grow, and just enjoying the peace and solitude with some great smells Thinking of pulling a girl tonight when lights come on, but still undecided. Now just kicking back waiting for the Afternoon TV while doing biu's

:48:



> Duck, i love waking up and seeing my garden (and you and the bongers). we had 50 degrees here yesterday and I threw open the windows and turned the fans on full blast and that plants are dancing in happiness this morning with all the fresh air. Really, what a difference in them.



*Rose* I didn't do all that but at 2:47am it was 56 deg. here:shocked:

I did do a :bong1: though:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 2, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning all, Nice to see you YYZ, and yes blueberry kush sounds great this morning..


This is my first time trying it.  It is awesome, like blueberry muffins and bagels.  Mmmmm...toasted buttered blueberry bagels with Blueberry Kush...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

good games on today...took Mom to breakfast buffet..back home now..ready to :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2012)

I am enjoying some ganish in the vaporizer this afternoon. Very mellow.
Hope you are all enjoying your day.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2012)

Rose is that from Mandela also?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes it is, do you see a pattern here? I was gifted a sample and it is nice. Frankly it isn't as strong as I am used to but it is very laid back. Like i really need to go cook dinner but not really motivated to do that,,,except i am hungry. I wouldn't call it couch lock by any means..but nice. Tastes devine, hashy.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Thanks for the smoke report *Rose*
I keep waiting for my Satori to show sex.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning Bongers. 

How many satori did you plant Duck? I did 4 seeds this time and got three girls. Two are in flower and one is staying in veg either to be a mom or to wait for a space in the flower room. I tell ya, i would get nothing much done with out satori. What a life saver. 
I think i will go BIU now!!

GOOD MORNING ALL!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

*Rose*...I just planted a single seed.  Went on a seed buying spree(during hurricane) and went through my bean stash and just planted a single seed of quite a few I had, except for DD grow where I planted 4 of the ADxPE. Veg tent is quite full with new beans and my mothers and I have a girl in the flower tent that can't decide if she is done or not.

I need to call Ozzy so he can tell me TMT and more BIU 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2012)

What is TMT...too much thinking? 
well, i will tell you to BIU.  BIU a lot more DUCK!
 My ad/pe's look terrible right now. It might be the grower, i don't know. I am trying to figure out what to start now as the guest room veg closet will need to go into the armoire when the "kids" are here at Christmas. I think it will work..
I have my first Medicine woman cross in flower now. She is crossed with Larry. I have never had larry, all i got was boys from that seed. Man, does it look wierd and rough. Bright yellow leaves all thru veg and flower in SS. Has funny little buds on it. What a mess. Drft named her Nurse Larry, I have since named her crazy nurse larry. Wanna see?  brb



I can't believe i posted this on here, one of two of the ugliest plants i have grown.  You can laugh, I do. 

Ok, enough of rosebuds journal and back to BHC in progress.


----------



## cubby (Dec 3, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning bongers,
   Having a quick :bong2: before I head to the airport. Gotta' be in 4 states in 4 days, then home. I've got myself a new hydro system (The BigBoy from HTG) that I'll be setting up, but will have to wait 'till next weekend, along with my new RODI unit. I hate it when life gets in the way of fun :cry: 
Hope you peeps have a good day, But it's time to get high and :fly: :fly: :fly: 
.
.
.
BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2012)

That will be fun Cubby, what is a RODI...reverse osmosis?

We will miss ya around here. Have a safe trip.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

High Rose:ciao:

TMT = To Much Typing

RODI = Reverse Osmosis Deionization

Had one like that, well still do, she is getting nursed back to health by adding more P slowly. Plus a little fish, I don't like adding to much N late in flower. She may not turn green by harvest but the buds are looking divine.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 3, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> For a tincture/an extract I use Everclear because it has no flavor other than alcohol.  I use trim and popcorn buds and steep them for two-three days, but I haven't figured out getting the chlorophyll out of the weed so my oil usually tastes green.  Not as bad as wheatgrass juice, but greener than I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm...Raspberry Kush...



Thanks YYZ

Ive read if you soak in water first, the chlorophyll leaches out and the trichs stay. You then gently strain, let dry and then soak in alchohal. Also, the higher proof the of alchohal, the less polar it becomes. If i understand correctly, that means less chlorophyll. Water is very polar, so it pulls out the green, but doesnt do what alchohol does to resin glands. So you get a honey color. 

This is what ive read. Im looking for anyone who has done this. Thanks guys!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 4, 2012)

mornin, BHC. nice tree 4u2!
here's a pic from our annual post-hurruicane season, trip to the gulf of Texas.




THE CHEF, and family are doing well, and said to tell y'all hi, and he misses his MP family.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice tree 4u

High ya Fa$t:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2012)

aloha BHC---wake and bake---1-2-3---wake and bake 1-2-3

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 4, 2012)

:ciao: Good afternoon BHC,
   One city down three to go. Heading for Birmingham after lunch, not looking forward to it.........does anyone look forward to Birmingham???
   Untill thursday I am a Bongless Bear.............I hope you all are making up for my inability to partake  
*Rose* a RODI is as *Duck* said, reverse osmosis deionization unit. I've never used one but it's apparantly valuable for Hydro.
*4U*, the tree's looking great. Time to put on the dogs barking jingle bells and load a yule bong. 
.
.
.
Go for it Bongers.........I'll just watch....and whine :cry:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2012)

High guys!

Cubby, i will keep you sufficiently bonged until you get home and can do it yourself. Your almost half way home.

Hi Duck, Orange, drft, Sm. Speaking of SM, where are you and it was nice to hear from the CHEF, thru fast cash. I miss the Chef. Tell him hi for me please.

Fast cash you need to stop in more often too!

Ok, i gotta go biu for cubby, a womans job is never done. lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey *cubby*:ciao: I have/use a R/O-DI. I just loved it when doing hydro. I used GH-3 part and the buffers in the nutes would place the pH in the desired range without doing anything. Not sure about other nute lines. Using it now in my organic soil with 10drops of GO Cal/Mag per gal.

Been to Birmingham once....Didn't see any reason to stay or come back.

*Rose* I will gladly give you a hand biu'ing for cubby

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2012)

scoot over *duck*..I want some that :bong:

:ciao:  *Fast$$$*..thanks for the update with *chef*...tell him we miss his posts here as well as yours...Tell the* Miss$$$$*  to swing in sometimes...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2012)

If it don't bubble, it ain't worth the trouble





Help yourself gang


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 4, 2012)

:yeahthat: :rofl: 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Where ya at SmokinMom and Ozzy?

I texted SM yesterday, no answer

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning Bongers

Yes, it is time for SM to check in... I think it is Texas, first we lose Chef, and now SM... COME HOME. Thanks for checking on her Duck.

BIU peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

High Rose:ciao:

How long did your Satori go before showing signs of sex? Fast or a slow show?

Mine is starting to get a bit root bound and would hate to transplant if a male.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

That is exactly the trouble I had. They take a little longer then say Pink Momma, a week longer. I had the females show first, which is not normal around here. I really hate to transplant a male. She will be ok. Satori likes more to drink than any of my other plants. THG has mentioned that too.

 I went in my grow room this morning and Satori took my breath away. What a beauty. She seems to really like the SS.  I will update my journal today. She has such nice energy to her.  OH i hope you have a girl Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Rose

I am hoping for a girl too and after putting the eyeball to it, it looks like it is leaning female.

Just wish this other girl I have going would finish up. Been flowering for awhile and I didn't even realize it was as long as it has been till 4u announced it's been 5 weeks from Halloween drop. The girl may be done even if she doesn't think so.

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2012)

High guys 

I'm ok, just kinda funky again.  It's the holidaze and it's difficult for me.

Ducky, THANKS for checking in and I'm sorry I didn't message you back.  I had to quickly delete it when my daughter was like who's that, who's that...ha ha ha!  Rarely happens, but she caught me...lmao.

BIU, just like I'll be in 2 mins.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2012)

:ciao:  Mom

:heart:  gotta love those kidos

:bong:  try and catch up will ya:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi 4u.  Your tree is so beautiful.  I wish I could do a real one.  My tree screams fake.  There's allergies in the house.  

High everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

SmokinMom did you tell her it was a tall and handsome man? :rofl:

Glad you checked in, been missing you

Nice tree too

Now for Ozzy to check in

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay, Smokin mom is in the house!  Your tree is beautiful, doesn't look fake from here.  

Duck, she couldn't tell her daughter the text was from a tall handsome duck.

I am taking my 22 year old adopted daughter to court today. She comes from the worst family you can imagine and she adopted us when she was two. Now her bio mom has died and her dad is an abusive ***. So I get to go with the delinquent. ha. She is a good "kid" but hasn't ever had a chance.  She lived with us for a year and got her GED. So i will be bonging it up before court.
Please join me. Sorry that was so long.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you Rose and your adopted daughter today:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Duck, what is happening in your pond this day? How is that satori doing?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

Everything is going good. Rearranged my veg tent last night and made more room. Need to get over there and transplant my Satori, as it's roots are not waiting for it to show sex. Did a Lemon Diesel last night and she was getting a bit rootbound.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine were so rootbound this time i had to pull the roots out and I guess root prune. It didn't hurt them though.

MARIJUANA IS LEGAL IN WASHINGTON STATE TODAY!!

There is no where to buy it and you can't grow it but if it magically falls from the sky and it is under an ounce, your good.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

I really need to stop doing this, but I just sent out another seed order

This time I am getting some _Dr. Atomic_ Thai Lights and some _Ustad_ China White and Jack Smack

Hopefully they will still be in stock, the Thai Lights looks dank.

*Rose* Is it raining green there? Looks like it, from the news.

BIU for Washington:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2012)

free ounces for those in Seattle 

Today only,,,lol

*Smokmom*...nice looking tree....I see the doors behind the tree,,,is that double doors that open back to back?...very cool if so..I never seen that?..and if its one BIG Azz door  than I never seen that either

*Rose*..Good luck at court...whats the court for?...leagle  or  inheratance...okay  TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

4U   Hi, back from court...driving w/out a liscense, no insurance, speeding..  She got an extension, which is what she needed to get her grandparents to pay it for her till she gets a job.  She didn't ask me...good girl, i wouldn't have paid it... I don't get to drive crazy, why should she?

Duck, It is not raining here but is very cloudy and gray again. How did you pick out those seeds? I have never heard of them, have you or did the description get ya?

Time to BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

Pictures and description Rose

Hemp Depot


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Duck, I just looked those up, I am most interested in the thai stick...That is a pretty plant...
That was fun looking at all those tricomes. 

I think it is time to BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2012)

Be ready for a Loooooong trail with thai *Rose*....Im a try and catch up:bong:..almost Chrstmas...better get those avies Up...


figured this be a good place to have a sale


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

Long and lonely trail

while growing the Thai

hopefully she will sit back in the corner

and those long, long 11+ weeks of flower will go by fast.

But if not I have some YWT and Frozen Lava vegging which I know are girls. And some mighty pretty ones at that

Smoking some fresh finger hash from a girl I just cleaned upped. Sure wish I would not have mixed up them plant stakes. With the addition of CO2 in the tent these girls are doing some things these strains have not done before. And I suck at name that herb till it's cured.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2012)

a few more girfts under tree..time to BIU...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 7, 2012)

:ciao: Goood Morning fellow bongers,
The bear is back in the house :woohoo:  What a long week it's been. I've been to Tampa (actualy Dover) FL., Birmingham Ala. (what a dump!!!), L.A. Cal., (for 3, yes 3,hours), Boise Idaho (club Med for Neo-Nazis, and who knew Idaho has mink farms/ranches ?), and now I'm home and waiting on snow. 
Going out to Wa. state next week to look at a piece of land in Stevens county ( north east of the state). 
Anywhoooooooo, I'm glad to see you folks maintained a healthy level of bonging in my absence. I was confident *RoseBud* could handle it but it's nice to know the rest of you were willing to lend a lung for the cause  
*Mom*, lovin the tree.
It's nice to be home, even nicer to be home with my :bong1:  in my hand  
.
.
.
So let's get me caught up....ready 3...2..1 :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Friday morning BHC!

Cubby are you moving to WA? That would be cool. Please stop by on your way and I will "get your head bad" as we used to say in the day. Ha. I bet you are glad to be home, what a whirlwind trip.  

I found myself up in northern Idaho one summer day,I was buying a bird. Anyway it was scary up there what with the skinheads...and I am a white lady and was still worried.

We have a cold wind blowing here this morning. Good to have a latte' and a vape.  My sister is coming up today for her birthday so I can buy her lunch. We will have fun and try to get in a little trouble.

Duck, what are you doing today? Hey 4U, thinking about you and your job.. Orange, basking in the sunshine?. SM..hi.
BIU peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2012)

Transplanted my Satori that was a bit root bound and it took off. Sure hope it is a girl as it is looking real nice.

Prepared six 3 gallon bags for transplanting the ADXPE, Royal Flush, Pre-98, Clockwork Orange.

Stared at the SDMXPA plant that I smoked, trying to decide if it will make it or not. I will be sure to cut that AEM  more before using it.

And that about it *Rose* for gardening. Been doing some major BIU though:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 7, 2012)

Aloha bhc...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

And just where are you BIU Mr Orange sunshine??

I sure hope your satori is a girl too Duck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 7, 2012)

North shore surfing awards rb...life is a beach...baby


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't usually get jelous but I am.... Aloha turkey.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC

its Friday and had some side work..all done now and ready to pack some Dojo bubba berry

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2012)

It's Friday :shocked:

I better double up on the BIU's, didn't realize it was Friday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy Toking for all next Yr


----------



## cubby (Dec 7, 2012)

:ciao: Well Hey *Ozzie*, good to see your grizzled old face around here, hope all is well. 
*Rose* it's a possibility.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Smokmom*...nice looking tree....I see the doors behind the tree,,,is that double doors that open back to back?...very cool if so..I never seen that?..and if its one BIG Azz door  than I never seen that either



Nah, the left side is the door.  You can't see because the tree's in the way, but there's a seam right up the middle.  The right side is just windows.  

High BHC- just wrapped a few gifts.  My 13 yr old daughter decided to wrap a few packages of ramen noodles for her brother.   :giggle:

BIU!  I know I need to, too.  :lama:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Hey Ozzy nice to see ya back and I hope you make it back again before Christmas.

BIU SmokinMom BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning wonderful bongers!

Good to see you Ozzy, miss you.

Sm, love the ramen noodle gift. 

Good morning Duck.

Very cool Cubby.

TIME TO BIU!!!! Lots to do, i hear Christmas is coming. Thank goodness for the last of my satori.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning Rose:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

Duck, 
I just got this in my email? what the heck?


FedEx   

Order Date: Monday, 2 December 2012, 12:32 AM 
Dear Customer,

Your parcel has arrived at the post office at December 7.Our postrider was unable to deliver the parcel to you.

To receive a parcel, please, go to the nearest our office and show this postal receipt.




   GET POSTAL RECEIPT     

Best Regards, The FedEx Team.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like it would not fit into your mail box. Sometimes USPS delivers for Fed-duh-X

I get them all the time from USPS, unless I catch the Post Girl at the mailbox.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

How do they have my email addy?  From the sender I guess?

I didn't know that, thanks Duck, good to have a resident fed xer.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

No resident, just happen to over hear the counter girl explaining this to the customer in front of me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 8, 2012)

:ciao: Guys

Ive had a rough week with the dog. Or rather Benny has had a rough week. We took him to the Vet last week for a skin allergy and inflamation. We got that under control just a few days ago and he has stopped his excessive itching and swelling. 

Well....:/

Just a few days ago, we let him out to do his duty after dinner. I didnt realize the Ponies had gotten out from down the road, and there was a couple that made their way into our yard. Benny takes off after them. As he runs up along the property line i yell and he makes an abrupt stop and lets out a big yelp. He comes whining back with his rear leg limp. He blew his knee out big time.  Completely tore the cranial cruciate ligament, the tendon that supports his right knee. 

So hes out of commission ATM, Im broke from the upcoming holiday, and Benny needs reconstructive knee surgery. Im making an appointment with the surgeon, who is about two hours from me by the way, and its going to set me back about 3000 big ones. 

Happy Holidays Everyone! 

Im going :stoned: til new years....SIGH! Cant wait til this year is over.

 Drft


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Real sorry to hear about your dog *drft*. 

I hope things get better for you soon.



:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 8, 2012)

Indulging in some P Diddy OG.  I have no idea what it is other than a strong _indica_, but it is great.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

y said:
			
		

> I have no idea what it is other than a strong indica, but it is great



I love weed




3...2..1.BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh no drft, is that the new dog, that the old owners would pay the bills? Poor thing, he must be in pain, like you. I am sorry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2012)

thoughts and prayers for you and benny *drft*


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

:ciao: Good Sunday morning BHC

join me please,


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Nice spliff Rose :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 9, 2012)

:ciao: Guys

Benny is doing ok, considering. Hes on some good pain pills, and surgery isnt need right this second. Luckily with a tendon rupture, there is nothing he can really do to further injure himself. Just want to make sure hes comfortable until surgery. 

im BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 9, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning BHC.
LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW!!!! We got 5" on the ground and the weather service is callling for 5 more!!!:yay: I can't wait for nightfall, the Christmas lights will be great reflecting off the new snow. Believe it or not...I LOVE winter!
*Rose* I'll gladly join you for a wake me up. I like the earthenware coffee mug, they fell good in your hand, especialy when warm. The pink pen on the other hand.....................you are such a girl.  
*Drft*, too bad about Benny, poor guy. He was just potecting his new house from trespassers. He probably thought they were really big, really weird looking dogs. Best wishes for a quick recovery, GO BENNY!!!
Alright *4U, Duck, Mom, Orange*, and any I may have missed, let's get it going.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

Cubby, it is a good thing you like snow. We lived in Alaska in our youth...brrr. Beautiful though. I bet your lights will be beautimous with the snow, a winter wonderland, if you will.

I went back to bed, now I am ready for the day, gotta give mr rb a haircut. and then it is on to the christmas tree. I will be biu with ya'll. Ps , isn't changing your avatar as good as putting up a tree?

YAY Benny!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Say CHEESE

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

How is the Cheese?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How is the Cheese?



F A N T A S T I C:bong:

Wish ya all were here burning with me:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2012)

:ciao:   Happy smokeing

:bong:



nice Avy *Rose*...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you 4U! Happy Sunday.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy

I am :bongin: :bong1: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2012)

yep...Tizz the season:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

Ducky is toasted... I like that in a duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

Monday...Monday...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

Bong a Bonga

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 10, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   We ended up getting 16" of snow yesterday and thet're calling for another 3-5" today :banana: Yesterday they said 10" and we got 16, today they say 3-5 more so it's probably another 8" or so. As soon as they get the roads plowed I'm heading for the cabin, already got my duffle by the back door, and am making a grocery list...and checkin' it twice...Tis the season :yay: 
Hope the rest of you are doing well and have weather to your liking.
Sooooo while I wait for the plows to do thier thing, we should do ours, on 3, 1...2....:bong: :bong: :bong: HAAAA, caught ya'!!! You jumped the bong, ya' friggin' stoners :rofl: 
Have a great day all!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2012)

Good morning BHC! 

Hey Duck, are you having a cheddarwurst omlet? 

4U, what are you doing today? Is it raining there?

Cubby, how much snow?

Orange, how much beautiful blue water can one stand?

Sm, drft, high guys.

Anyone I missed...BIU


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

No omelet *Rose*, but I am having a Cheddarwurst bong-a-thong

And waiting for my favorite brown truck

Everyone is welcome to join me:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2012)

How fun cubby!  Can I come?  

So last night I was watching the Green Bay game.  I get so excited when a team plays in the snow.  It was really coming down for a while.  Those games just make me happy.  

The weatherman the other day said we could get a few flakes early this morning.  I'd believe it when I see it.  

It didn't stick to the ground since its been pretty warm here.  Just mostly on the deck and outdoor furniture.  Doesn't matter, the kids loved it and hey, it counts as snow!!

Thank god it's Monday.  Been looking forward to an empty house.  

Biu!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2012)

High duck n rose


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> High duck n rose



How did you know


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2012)

I am getting there, the high part. I am going to have to buy some speedy pot. Can you believe that?  I have another couple of months to wait on the satori and I am out. I can't smoke heavy duty body stuff in the morning. But my tummy needs it in the morning. This is what happened because i didn't grow in the summer. Good thing there is a traveling despensary. It is really strange to smoke a strangers pot tho.

What is the cheddarwurt...is it up or down Duck?

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

:bong:

ill join ya *duck*...never had strain...

*Rose*...no Rain here...it is cold and last night could have snowed was so cold...todays plan is work in Shed..lots of TP and clones to set...


*Mom*...you have snow ????...is that your car?....I pictured you in a minivan for reason


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

*Rose* it is a up unless you over do it. Do a few :bong1: and you are ready to garden. Also makes you hungry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

:doh:

just knocked over my little sprout..rushed it to the ICU..and have doctored it up..I hate it when I do this...the worst part of it ...this is a Test grow for a Breeder:hitchair:..:bolt:SHED:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2012)

Bummer about the sprout 4u.  And yes, no minivan for me thanks.   

The snow is gone, it was nice while it lasted.  Hope we get some again this season, lol.

Biu everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 10, 2012)

h420p://www.rubbermaid.com/Assets/images/Product/5H80-main-RN-RNlogo-large.jpg

Going to invest in one of these. 7x7x7 foot. I figure i could run electricity underground and though the floor, insulate it and squeeze two or three nice tents in there. One for veg, one for flower and one for moms. I would run it in the fall and winter. All the filtration, cords, ducting would be inside and hidden. 

Thoughts? Comments?  

Thanks,
Drfting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

My Mom has one these sheds drft and they condinsate inside bad..maybe insolate with styrofoam pannels?....why not build one?..you seem handy

now handyman...pass me the :bong1:....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry I can't help ya drft never used one. I'd go with what 4u said though.

Who's got my lighter?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2012)

:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-Bong_smoker:  

Hi Kandy! Merry Christmas little girl, I like your collar.

Hi Guys, got the tree up and pretty much decorated...Time to take a break and  biu!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2012)

2 fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Morning Friends of the Bong!

Hope everyone is well and have enough to fill ones bong!


----------



## cubby (Dec 11, 2012)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
11* and snow as far as the eye can see :woohoo: Standing at the sink this morning, looking out the window, a moose the size of a Winnebago steps out from behind my wood shed, looks around, then bolts down my driveway. It looked like he was hiding from someone. Curiousity got the better of me, I had to go see what could scare a full grown bull moose like that. I didn't see anything, not even tracks. He may have heard or smelled wolves, we've got lots of them around here.
Going trail Bonging as soon as some friends show up. This snow is great for snow mobiles. The lake isn't safe to to go on yet, but hopefully the weather will stay in the single digits for a while then we can get out there and go nuts!:woohoo: 
*4U*, Kandy's lookin' festive. Good thing you don't live where there's lots of snow, she'd be lost in seconds, you'd have to find her by the bells on her collar. I bet she'd love the snow.
*Rosebud*, how's that tree lookin'? You're a pretty good gift wrapper. I end up with as much scotch tape as I do wrapping paper. I wanna' post a pic of my tree but I gotta' figgure out how to make my camera and computer work together. Stupid FireFox is a pain in the.....chestnuts roasting on open fire....I can't be crabby, I got snow!!!
I hope your all having a good and :bong1: filled day.
Let's BIU BHC:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, that sounds like cold fun Cubby.

In Alaska I went on base to the dentist and couldn't open my door cause there was a mommy moose at my door, with a baby a ways away in the woods.   Try to use that for an excuse cause your late.

Here is the tree.


----------



## cubby (Dec 11, 2012)

I like your tree *Rose*, I can picture myself standing in front of it, Irish Coffee in hand, singing White Christmas, and swaying.
Maybe the mother moose just wanted to come in for a couple bong hits while her kid was wandering around the woods? Even Moose Moms need a break...LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you sing Cubby? Sounds good to me. Sounds very good.

Do you see the big black hole in the lower middle. We said screw it. How's that for Christmas spirit? We couldn't fis the lights, oh well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello BHC.  Hope you're enjoying your Tuesday.  

I'm sitting here having a can of Wolf brand chili for lunch, lol.

We had the lowest temps of the season during the night.  I need winter foods!!

Rose- got a good chili recipe?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 11, 2012)

The tree reminds me of the giant "pot demon" in _Scary Movie 2._  :evil:

I ordinarily don't do Christmas trees, but I have a tall male Purple Kush that I am thinking of dressing in tree drag.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2012)

> 4U, Kandy's lookin' festive. Good thing you don't live where there's lots of snow, she'd be lost in seconds, you'd have to find her by the bells on her collar. I bet she'd love the snow.



:giggle:

funny you say that *cubby*....when I got her 2 yrs ago she was allways taken outside under cover to ptty and taken back in..well we had some snow last year and she went out and jusmped off the porch into the snow where she stuck...lol...she had long hair at the time and looked very funny...ever since I have to shovel a spot bare in yard...or she goes poty on porch:doh: what kinda dog I get...lol...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Cold and clear

BIU :bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

good morning BHC

indeed, it is cold and clear here as well. verrryyy cold

going to the local headshop today to look for a new bong for christmas


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2012)

good morning BHC

Help me get over this Hump day

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning BHC!

I will help 4U. Congrats shortbus. That will be fun.

I feel old this morning and like the world has changed.  Our problem adopted child recieved some money from a church for christmas. She bought a bong.
I told her to be sure and tell them that in her thank you note. 

I went to a wedding registry on line ...they registered for video games... See, I am old. That is normal right? The times they are a changing.

I am going to see an old friend for lunch and then the dispensary delivery cute guy comes to my house. I am careful. He is bonded. ;~)

I am off for a fun day.. see you later...


----------



## cubby (Dec 12, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   Hope everyone's doing well. Cold and a bit overcast here today, no matter, a day riding around in the woods is always fun. I have to go look for a new snowmobile suit this weekend. I hadn't thought about it 'till I put it on, but my suit is now 3 sizes too big. I could fit a whole nother person in there with me :hubba: 
*RoseBud*, do I sing? Well let's put it this way....I try. I bellow, warble, and achieve notes only dogs can enjoy, but I do it with a smile. I would love to go carroling but can't find anyone to go. It's not really something you can do alone. A group of people is carroling, one guy is reason to call the police and report some nut standing on the sidewalk singing at your house.  
.
.
.
.
ON your mark.......get set..........:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2012)

:ciao:  bhc---cold and rainy here today

i was wondering who that nut was standing on the corner singing :rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

It's 8:40, so I gotta take two big drags.  :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2012)

Cubby, you're too funny.  My butts probably too big to fit in there with you.  I'll let rose, lol.

CUTE!  I love your puppy 4u.  

Rose, take a pic of the cute delivery guy.  :hubba: .  Sorry about your daughter.  That's gutsy putting games on the registery.  Atleast they could have just asked for Target giftcards and then bought what they wanted, lol.

Hi ducky!  Any snow yet?  I heard on the news that Dallas got snow before Chicago did this year...lol.

Orange, need a vacation from your vacation?  I'm so jealous!

Drift, hows the pup?

Hi YYZ!

Hi shortbus!

High to anyone I might be forgetting...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2012)

where is *Duck*?...maybe decorateing his HempTree for *Moms *contest

:ciao: *YYZ*:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok I'll prob regret it later, but I just bought this for my 8 yr old.  It was on his list...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well mt least favorite delivery company, has done it again, and is unable to find me.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2012)

:bong:

*Mom*...kid will have fun with that.

*Duck*...Im glad I use usps...funny thing is yesturday I had the brown truck stop here with in a few minutes of each other....whats up?...do they get discount on gas?...


good morning ...*cubby*..*orangesun*..*drft*..and everyone else that requires a bubbler

1...2......3.....:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 13, 2012)

:ciao: Guys

Ive already :bong: Now im :stoned: 

Lazy morning here, work @ 5

Drft


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

:woohoo:

They found me and it only took one phone call and 2 tries

*4u* USPS is coming today also and you know what that means:hubba::hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

Good morning [email protected] stoned.com


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2012)

Must be xmas at your house already ducky 

High everyone.  Just got dinner going in the crockpot.  Potato corn chowder.  All I'll have to cook tonight is a batch of cornbread.  And that's Jiffy brand, lol.

Toke em.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Just getting Christmas presents for the family and the girls *SM*.

Packed stores and me do not get along very well:rofl:

I'll toke em and smoke em with ya *SmokinMom*:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr rb said i am a passive aggresive driver at Christmas and I should go smoke something...so I will.
This is what I want to do today....


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 13, 2012)

Checking out new gear for next year. It is only 4 months away until next season! Kush is on my mind, and some fast finishing indicas. Still have some Satori beans hidden away. 

Some breeders ive looked into:

Cali Connections- Blackwater, 818 Headband, Larry OG
Soma Seeds- Lavender, 
more Mandala- Mandala #1, Hashberry
OG Raskal
Next Generation- Romulan/Diesel

Please feel free to give your experience if you are familiar with any of these strains or breeders. 

Thanks BHC :bong:

Drft


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey drft,

Of your list the only one I have grown is the Hashberry. It was a very indica looking plant. It didn't get very tall. The smoke was nice and mellow but tasted fantastic to me. I didn't grow it again, but I would like to sometime and take it longer then I did.   

I really want to try the Mandala #1. I never have. 

Only four months away huh....cool.

Any questions on Larry, ask the Hampster or look at his larry grows.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2012)

:rofl:  *Rose *...is that your Dog...about lost my coffee through my nose...

got some side work today...a fellow grow close by decided to open his own Dispencery...maybe a partnership comeing....:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 13, 2012)

:ciao: Thanks Rose! Ill add Hashberry and maybe Mandala #1 to my order.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

4U, isn't he tense? He is a big sweet boy. I am glad you laughed. That was the point.

Happy to help drft.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 13, 2012)

:ciao: Duck! Hows it growing in the now "broken-in" tents?

Rose, can you describe the taste?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

Drft,  It tasted like warm hash. It was earthy in a good way. It wasn't real strong. Probably a 6-7 out of 10,  but i took it before it was amber. It was 8 weeks though. It was an easy care small plant.

Hi Duck! How are you?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Tents are doing great *drft*. Filled and smelling good

Hey ya *Rose*:ciao: getting ready to go check on the girls and see if they need anything.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Bunch of meteorites tonight I guess, just in case you are outside smoking one and look up


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

Good morning All,
Duck, i wish  I would have seen your post and gone outside and looked up.
How's the girls?
It is friday, and you know what to do!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Did anyone watch the meteorites last night night? I seen quite a few the short period I was outside

Broke my one-hit bowl last night

Gonna be a great day here,  sunny and bright, but still cold.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

*Rose*:ciao:...The girls are doing great 3 of them have 18"+ main colas. 2 more Cheddarwurst's are getting close The ones in the veg tent are also doing great. The Satori is a very robust grower as is the YWT.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

Is your satori a girl? 18 inch colas..wow.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

*Rose* the Satori has not showed yet 
But I made room in the flower tent just in case

I do not really care for those big colas because of the chance of bud rot, but you sure can jam a bunch of them in the tent when they are that way These are the sdmxpa from the dd.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you have a pic? My sd are solid cola, top to bottom. I have never seen anything like it. 

And, yes, satori is really a hardy plant. 
I planted a couple of seeds of my medicine woman and larry, and the first set of true leaves are just showing, and i swear they show burn. How can that be? I am going to try and take a pic.
When your seeds pop Duck, how close to the light do you allow?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

No pic..If I get over there before lights out I will snap one.

I use t-5's for seedlings/veg tent and I run the light from almost touching to 6" away(depending on temp and space). The burn most likely from the roots adjusting to your soil. You use ffof correct? When I start my seeds in ffof they also have a tendency to do this but never lost one because of it.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

No, this is seed starter. Could all my seeds be bummers?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

If you click on it and have really good eyes you can see what i am talking about. I have never seen this either...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

It should not be a problem, should grow out of it. If soil is peat base there is a tendency for a pH drop from the peat.

No pic got company stopping over


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2012)

looks fine too me *Rose*...if thats seed starter from miricle grow...I got that tiny burn as well.But like *Duck *said...they grow through it:aok:



its Friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you *4U* and* Duck!*

It isn't miracle grow, it is organic seed starter, I usually use whitney farms, but couldn't find it. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2012)

Guess what BHC?













Time to BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

OH good, i will join you Duck.


----------



## cubby (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in for that *Duck*...just made it :bong:
*Rose *, your little seedling is looking fine and I bet she appreciates your concern. Well....she'll appreciate it until she realises you just want to fatten her up and light her on fire


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL Cubby, that is exactly what I want to do...give that girl some chips and smoke her.  Happy to see you.  Let's smoke um if we gotum.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2012)

I  got MMMMM


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Got me a new toy yesterday:woohoo:

Broke my bowl for my bong 2 days ago went to buy a new one and came back with a new bong and ash catcher instead.:woohoo:

Well I guess you all know what I am doing:laugh:

Everyone is more then welcome to join me

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2012)

Lovely new piece Duck. So, the ash cacher makes it so the bong stays clean and doesn't get dirty? I don't know about these.  Wish i was there to try it out with ya. Enjoy!

I will join you soon. I will be vaping either fruitloops or purple flo. My cute dispensary guy came by and that is what i chose. No satori but good up high. The flo even relaxes the body while the head is nice. 

BIU folks!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

> So, the ash cacher makes it so the bong stays clean and doesn't get dirty?



That is correct Rose.

With this ash-catcher you can either put water or ice in it.

Yeah these new bongs have gone high-tech on us Rose :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2012)

I really need to get with it. So, this eliminates that nasty bong water taste? Do i need one?
Thanks for trying to keep me current Duck.
Have a great Saturday. Is your shopping done? Did you get your sisters something cool? Sorry if i am being nosey.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah no nasty bong water taste with a ash-catcher. Just clean out the ash-catcher once in awhile. I would recommend one:aok: I had one before but when I broke by diffuser/stem it would not fit on the new stem/diffuser. This one is a bit more involved/fancier them my other one,but much easier to keep clean. There are many different styles to chose from and prices

I pretty much have my Christmas shopping done. Just need to pick up a couple of more things, but I know exactly know what and where I need to go and do. In and out. I think my sisters and I have a different opinion on what is cool:rofl: but I hope they like what I got them and I think it is cool


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love mine! :cool2:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2012)

Good to know drft. I use my vape most the time, but a big ole bong hit is lovely if it is crystal clean...I may have to go look around. It may be out of my budget since i would maybe break it...i will look. fun.
Thank you Duck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy Saturday

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

It's a Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy Saturday

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 15, 2012)

:ciao: 4U!

:bong:

I have convinced my lovely GF that a "Drfting's Shed inc." is in need. Something insulated with power and heat, where i can run a few tents. We are both over the paranoia of growing in the back yard. We would feel much more comfortable growing indoors with a controlled environment away from prying eyes, and keep the outdoor endeavors off the property in the "woods", guerrilla style. 

Ill be piecing this project together slowly, as we all know how hard it is to come up with extra cash right now. It will pay for itself in no time tho. Ill be looking at both options also. Prefab vs. Self built. I can make my own. Its the time that im not sure i have.

Im excited. :cool2:

Drft


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2012)

:ciao:  *Drft*

congrats on the SHed project...remember its allways in progress...lol...only reason I did a Shed is cause no room in house with 3 kids and small [place...is this your case as well?...Im allways Here to help brother..

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Jeepers it is 50 outside right now

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 16, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Drft*
> 
> congrats on the SHed project...remember its allways in progress...lol...only reason I did a Shed is cause no room in house with 3 kids and small [place...is this your case as well?...Im allways Here to help brother..
> 
> TMT:bolt::bong:



This is the case. I really dont feel there is a room in the house i can pull it off in. Better to build something instead. 

Thanks for the help, 4U. Your a good friend!
Drft


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

Good morning you Shed people, the Duck, and the bear, and the smokin mom, the orange guy and yyz. and all ya all.
I am glad it is warm where you are Duck. It is windy and rainy here. It would be a good morning to BIU if you are so inclined, and I am...join me please!


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 16, 2012)

Im in Rose! :bong: 

White Widow...YUM!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 16, 2012)

morning  peeps,hey Rosie what up.....time for some quick rips and off to the room to check on some ladies....have a great day and BIU .....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

good to see you mrfist. How are your ladies doing and what are your ladies?
Thanks for joining me drft!


----------



## cubby (Dec 16, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   27* and cloudy.
*Rosebud*, I'll join ya'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2012)

count me in:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Me 2 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

Me too, I need to go to the grocery store...i need to way BIU before then, it makes it so much more of an experience if your stoned.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 16, 2012)

my lovely ladies are doing great,2nd week into flowering,I have 2 pineapplexpress and 1 og 13,and a couple auto experimental x strains me and a bud are trying to get stable,,,,,,RRFxMI5,not much,just gettin back into it,was a rough year for us with the robbery and all....hope everyone is having a great day,time to BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

Sure nice to see you back. I hope all is well now and will stay that way.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2012)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2012)

Good middle of the night bong people. It is 47* with 50 mph winds from the south. If we had snow it would be gone. I awoke with a  pain in the neck,,,,no not mr rb, so I have had a little sit on the patio with a joint of who knows what, (it was dark) and got blown away...pun intended.

I hope you are all sleeping in and having pleasant dreams.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Morning Rose:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning...again...or still.
*Rose* magical mystery marijuana in the moonlight........ya' got me jealous...or it's a Van Morrison song...:rofl: 


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey cubby seen your state on the news. Lots of snow but got rain too?


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2012)

morning BHC---still cool and damp here---still juggling all that life has to offer---still trimming---still trying to make my plants grow faster than they are capable---time to :chillpill: and :bong: :bong: :stoned: 

hope you are all doing well today :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2012)

We lost a 37 year old spruce this morning after my sit on the patio. It broke the new fence that bud had put up and it broke my heart.  Then I had to fight with state farm...not a great start to the day. It could have been worse and landed on our house. Almost the whole tree is in our neighbors back yard now. Here is a pic.


the insurance guy just left. 40 years of paying insurance and they won't pay to have it taken out of their back yard.


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2012)

*Rosebud*, condolences on the tree. Like you said it could have been worse, at least it didn't hit your house or yourselves or pets. 
Why won't insurance cove this? What a racket!!!
I know it's not funny, but in the picture your dog is like "I have no idea what happened, I only peed on it a couple times....I swear!". 
.
.
.
Didn't *Duck* just get a new chainsaw :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

Insurance work doesn't pay:laugh:


Sorry to hear that Rose
That looks like a real nice fence too.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 17, 2012)

:ciao: 


:stoned:


:bong:


Sorry, Rose! 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys. That makes me feel better.

Thanks Duck, Bud did a nice job on that didn't he... I hope we hire it done now. It is too cold for him to be out there.
The insurance will pay $750 to remove the tree on our side of the fence only. Well, I would guess 75% is in our neighbors yard. they won't pay for any removal on thier side. Even if it is our tree...

My privacy is gone.. oh well, be able to grow sunshine crops this year...

All the squirrels are going...what that ? where is our feeder? And your right the dog can't figure it out either *Cubby*!
Thanks drft!

I guess there is only one thing to do.....you know what it is~


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry *Rose*...you Hubby just did that fence didnt he?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, 4U, he just finished it in october I think. We had 70 mph winds this morning and very warm. We had a lot of rain for us the day before so it was the perfect conditions. There were ton of trees down here. Did you have wind over there?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2012)

yes we did last night *Rose*...was so stron it bent my Flag pole over...Trees down here as well...not on my place but around the area..still windy

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I hope everyone is hungry this morning because it looks like we are having SPAM for breakfast


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning,
I don't care for spam Duck, do you?

So the wind got up to 100 mph yesterday... We now are the proud owners of a new slightly bent up huge trampoline.  I can't wait to use it. kidding.

BIU peeps.. I am.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2012)

Rose said:
			
		

> I don't care for spam Duck, do you?



I love SPAM

fried spam
grilled spam
barbeque spam
cheese and spam
taters and spam
eggs and spam
scallops and spam wrapped in bacon
beans and spam
fried noodles and spam
bean and spam dip  
baked spam
dehydrated spam
wienies and spam(the little smokies)
lettuce, tomato and spam sandwich
cabbage and spam
poached spam
spam loaf
spam chili
sweet & sour spam
spam fried rice
spam eggroll
stir-fried spam
spam tacos
spam pizza
spam and rice
deep fried spam sticks
savory herb stuffed spam
spam poppers


Wanted to make my 12k post memorable 





Be careful on that trampoline,  I hear they are dangerous when they are flying around in the wind.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2012)

I like spam...but not nearly as much as *Duck*...congrats on the post count...lots of branches here..no tramps..other than the ones on corner...had snow fall last night but was melted away by 7am..gonna help jazz sew her boyfriends Christmas stocking togather...she made a cross stitch one ..

its 2fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2012)

That is cool about the 12000 posts Duck. Congrats. Hey isn't spam wrapped in bacon and scallops just all wrong?

4U, that is sweet, the cross stitch stocking. Your a good dad. 

I don't know if ya'll know this but it is time to BIU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks *4u* and *Rose*

Didn't notice it till this morning and wanted to be sure,  I posted it here

I will most definitely agree *Rose*:aok: It is time to BIU

3...2..1.:bong1: :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 18, 2012)

:holysheep:  Congrats Duck and :vap_bong__emoticon: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks *y*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi friends

Today we put down Winnie.  My beautiful 90 lb furry, gentle, fluffy goofball.

Woke this morning to about an inch of tumor coming out of her nose.  By mid afternoon it was 2 inches.  Her extra eyelids showing, one eye trying to sink into her head and she didnt want to eat. I feel guilty as hell, she still got around fine...she'd really slowed down the last week.  Her nose looked fine until this morning.  Anyways, we cremated her and will get a nice cedar box and a plaster paw print.  While I know it was probably the right thing to do, I'm still doubting myself and feel like I just wrote her off.  

Biu.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2012)

Bye Winnie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2012)

so sorry *Mom*...my prayers with you..its all ways hard to put a family pet down


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 19, 2012)

much love to you and the kids SM---:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Many prayers and much love SmokinMom on the loss of Winnie.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning peeps.

SM, that is so hard and i am very sorry you and your family have to go thru this. She was a beautiful gentle spirit.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 19, 2012)

Im very sorry for your loss SM. That is one of the hardest things to do, its one of the family!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey drft, I am thinking about taking crazy nurse larry today. she is 72 days and not a single amber.. she is crazy i tell you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Wait *Rose*:aok:

Patience is a virtue 

Especially when it comes to our favorite plant

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2012)

really Duck, How long should i wait? She doesn't have a leaf on her. How can you turn amber with no leaves?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2012)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:

I had a Misty Bubble a couple years ago *Rose *that had zero fan leafs at day 70 and cloudy trichs...took her to 85 days where she started amber...So IMO..they still produce ....we had some more snow last night but like yesturday is melting away all ready

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 19, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
*Mom*, I'm so sorry to here about Winnie. Letting a pet go is incredibly difficult emotionally. You did the right thing though, don't beat yourself up. I'm sure she appreciated the love and care of your family. Condolences.
.
.
.
Via Condios Winnie.......This ones for you girl...:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ill join you in respect to Winnie.

I agree with Cubby, Mom. Dont beat yourself up. There is no cancer or hardship in heaven. Im sure hes much happier and he will be waiting for you!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> really Duck, How long should i wait? She doesn't have a leaf on her. How can you turn amber with no leaves?



I always go by trics. No leaves should just finish quick. Once the amber shows up the change will be quick.

I have had clones of the same mother have a week+ difference in harvest time. From stress or nute problems. And I don't even bother with the breeders time lines they never work for me



Bonging the next 10 for Winnie:bong:

All puppies go to heaven.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Duck, It just doesn't look like it has changed in a long time. I was going by it's mom is MW and she is an 8-9 week girl and I thought Larry was a 10 week at longest and that is the dad. Do you love my scientific words, mom and dad? I am also in a hurry to get some gone from my flower room by christmas eve as people will be sleeping in the veg room that used to be a guest room.  

I will wait a few more days and see. Thanks Duck. I need a bigger house to grow in.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2012)

Your scientific names work just great for me *Rose*. 

I need a wind mill electric generator.

If ya are gonna dream, dream big


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone.    And thanks for her bong hits ducky.

I miss her.  She was such a good dog.  A little on the needy side cuz she wanted to be pet all the time.  She'd put her paw on you and wouldn't stop til you gave her a lil scratch.  Only bad thing she ever did was if we weren't home at 6pm to feed her, she'd jump up and get the bread.  We'd find bread wrappers torn up in the den, ha ha.

Tomorrow is the last day of school then the kids will be home for 2 1/2 weeks.  Wish I had some brownies.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

SM, you need some brownies STAT. I know you will miss her forever but the crazy broken heart does get better.

Good morning Duck. Good morning to everyone in my favorite club!
I just read SM's poem and it made me cry.. Just wanna say I love you guys!

I am going to biu.  I have had stiff neck and I have found that hash helps! great news, I got some for Christmas...nice huh? join me please.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

High *Rose*:ciao:

Just checked the Satori. Looking all nice and green but it is doing some weird things Had the normal double nodes then went to alternating nodes for one, now is showing signs of being a Polyploid. I think that is what they call a plant that has 3 nodes and went back to non-alternating...Then upon closed inspection the plants' stem has a disease/virus creeping up it stem Some weird stuff......Did yours' show any weird stuff* Rose*?

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh Duck, no, never had anything weird on Satori's. You think it has virus? How does that happen? I know how it happens in roses, but not pot. I would really like to see your plant. Has it sexed yet? I have had the poly thing on another plant tho. This is the TLO? hmmm 
Tell me more.

I play scrabble on line with a girlfriend and my word today was cumquat...huh? gonna be a good day i think.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I still had my brownie stash.  I had a bunch in the freezer and they were sooo yummy.  Well, they didn't taste super great, but I sure enjoyed the hell outta them after about 45 mins....maybe I'll scrounge around and see if I get lucky and find one.  

I feel a little better today.  Last day of school for the kids but I've got plenty of jobs for them in the upcoming weeks.  Found out my daughter is getting me a matching broom/dustpan for xmas.  I don't know if it's some kind of joke or not, but the joke will be on her.  :giggle: 

Who wants to biu with me?

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2012)

:ciao:   BHC

Ill join you ladies

thats some yummy Hash *Rose*..thanks for sharing


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

Her are some pics *Rose*

1st 2 are side shots where you can see the 3 nodes on top and the alternating node on the bottom.

3rd pic is of the top looking down showing the 3 leaves

4th is of the rest of the veg tent.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh and I might as well throw up a bud shot of the sdmxpa


----------



## cubby (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in, morning all.
The big snow storm missed me. It caught northern Iowa and SW Wisconsin. They got snow up to they're eyebrows, strong ,howling winds, and temps below Zero.................I guess they're Santa's pets I wanted that weather, I would be willing to share (get that santa ?). I would like to see everyone have a foot of snow and freezing temps for Christmas, especialy Florida!
The next time the weatherman says "prepare for a severe winter storm" and we get nothing (and I mean nothing) I'm gonna' drive over to Golden Valley, and kick him right in the pollen sacks.....I'll even wear my new snow boots!

.
.
.
*Rose*, I'll join you for a little taste of that swivel neck hash.
.
.
.
:bong: :bong: :bong:

.
.
.
*Duck*, that is a weird looking grow pattern, I've never seen it before. I guess this is what's referred to as a learning opportunity (that's what they call something crappy hapening to a friend, but you still gain experience  )


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

*Duck*  that is interesting, and weird about the alternating. Is it female for sure? Looking like it to me. It looks healthy, i couldn't see the disease problem...Keep me posted on that one.  Your SD is huge. When is it ready for chop? Looking good.

Hi Cubby.  I threw a two and a half year old little girl on my face to blow on her tummy and threw my neck out... Sheesh. When ya got to zerbert a tummy you have to zerbert a tummy.  

SM, i am biu with you!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

> i couldn't see the disease problem



I forgot to take a pic....sorry

Not 100% sure on sex yet


----------



## Irish (Dec 20, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

and the :22


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2012)

:25 too:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2012)

:45

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

I just tried to pick up my dogs ashes from the vet.  I couldn't go inside  .  I've been told I should just get over it.  I basically told that person to go screw themselves. 

Biu for me guys.  I have a house full of kids.  Sigh.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

It is too soon, you don't have to hurry. Sorry sweetie.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you rose.  

Her ashes are now home in a beautiful pine box.  It makes me feel better having her here.

I'm so high.  I bet all you old geezers are snoring away.  

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning peeps.

Yes, this old geezer was snoring SM.

The tree people come and take this fallen tree today. I will cry. I do that at trees.

Hey Duck, my crazy larry must have heard you and put on a couple of amber. Today I will take her and maybe the autos.  How are you this morning?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

I am fine and dandy this morning Rose

I am also checking a couple of mine for the amber
Checking the Satori to see if anything has changed there.

Getting ready for the :20 

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

:bongin: on the :20 :bongin:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

I am joining you duck, some fruit loops this morning in the vape... sounds like breakfast to me. Having a latte.. life is good. on the :45

Let me know if your satori does anything werid today.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to my bong hog friends.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah it is snowing, raining, sleeting, and high winds, great day to be a duck

Drinking coffee and debating whether or not to make the mad dash over to the girls.

Bought another book "Teaming with Microbes" suppose to be here to day I just love that Brown Truck. Only way it could get better was if Hamster was the delivery driver.

Gonna BIU a few more then make that mad dash I guess:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

That is a nice mantel Rose

I have no Christmas stuff up this year. Having it at my Sister's.

Trying to find some ornaments to enter SmokinMoms Mj tree contest

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

do it Duck, and see if Satori has any more issues.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

Checked the Satori, *Rose*

She's a girl, the disease/virus has not changed.
While looking at her, the only part that has the 3 nodes thing going is the main cola, the branches just have alternating nodes

I am just happy she is a girl:woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the birth of your new baby girl. That is amazing with one seed, you....are you ready for it......lucky duck!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

*Rose*

Yep, so far I have been real lucky get girls(knocking on wood)

I have a Royal Flush(Sativa Diva) one seed grow, and if that one would show female, I would be a duck dancing on water


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow Rose.  Beautiful.

What up Duck :cool2: :afroweed:

8:40 double hit!  :bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning bhc

Sorry about the tree rose.  Can u make it firewood or something? 
I don't know what kind of temperatures you got over there.

Duck, sounds like a good day to stay in.  There's a slim chance that we will get some winter weather in a few days.  I'll believe it when I see it, lol.

Hi os, cubby, 4u, drift, yyz, and whoever I am forgetting.

Off for more shopping.  Now what kind of car do you all want?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2012)

I want 66 mustang *Mom*...thanks

winds have dies away and yard needs cleand....did some changes in the Shed yesturday and will do some more today..Im stoked...

*drft*...one thing I will tell ya on a SHed or outbuilding grow is be sure to have water easy available....Im working on getting water pumped into the Shed...all this time I was packing in 5 gallon buckets water..

*Rose*...me mom had a fav tree go down years ago...she had the tree fellas cut a bunch of the lower trunk in 6 inch rounds and made stepping stones in her yard....maybe an idea to keep it around

*ozzy *said..TMT:bolt::bong:

take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2012)

:ciao: Good afternoon BHC,
*Mom*, it's good to hear you got your pup. If you're giving Christmas cars I'll take a "67 Caddy El Dorado, convertible, Steelgray with a black top and interior. 
*Rose*, Your mantle looks very classy, like a pic from a upscale retail catalog. 
I too was thinking about the remnants of your tree. Seems a shame to just have it hauled off. How bout having the tree service cut some 2 foot sections that you can use as outdoor seating or stands for plants, yard ornaments, or ?.
I must admit I'm one of those people who says "don't throw that away...we can do something with it"  .
.
.
*4U*, can't you just run a garden hose into the shed and fill a 55gallon barrel then either put a spigot on the 55 or just draw water with a pitcher? It's a lot less expensive and much easier than actually plumbing an out building.
.
.
*Duck*, congrats on the girl, have you found out what's causing the weirdness in your other girl?
.
.
.
Alright all...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

My tree is going to be 2000.00 to take out. The insurance will pay 750. Oh my gosh.

 Not to mention the fence. I may have to kill me rb if he lets then drive on our lawn.   And, those are great ideas, i will go out and save some for something cool. Thanks you guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2012)

> 4U, can't you just run a garden hose into the shed and fill a 55gallon barrel then either put a spigot on the 55 or just draw water with a pitcher? It's a lot less expensive and much easier than actually plumbing an out building.



:ciao:  *cubby*..I like to use rain water and have a 55 gallon barrel to catch it..I than pour into 5 gallon water jugs..Ive tossed them this year and went with 5gallon buckets...the water bottles was nice but lots of lifting and bending and was pain to clean...I figure to run a sump pump from rain barrel to Shed..so I can fill buckets inside is my sollution...lets smoke on that:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2012)

Rainwater :aok: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

I do believe there is a little rainwater where 4U lives.

It is 3:30, lets BIU peeps. The tree guys are still here...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2012)

Im with you *Rose*:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure how cold it gets at 4u's but couldn't ya just bury some 1/2 poly?

I am toast


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not sure how cold it gets at 4u's but couldn't ya just bury some 1/2 poly?
> 
> I am toast




:aok:

thats my plan my friend...Im toast too

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2012)

Good Morning Duck! How are things in the pond this morining?

We have rain and mild temps. we also don't have a fence and one dog doesn't know how to go potty on a lead, so we haven't been having fun this mroning. safe to say it isn't the poodle. he know about peeing on stuff.

I may have to start early BIU this morning. we are a little grumpy around here this morning.

Love and merriness to all of you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2012)

*Rose* ....Please be careful with your puppy.
Sometimes they get a bit frisky when there is no fence or lead and they see a bunny. 

The pond is open but the ground has snow
31 outside, 73 inside, and the girls are 82.
Need to run over and check them out

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2012)

I am sorry that happened to you Duck with your dog. That is so terrible. 

We won't let Kali off the lead, she has just never had to go while on a lead.  We put a corkscrew thing in the ground now so she can be tethered.

Mr rb thinks he is going to fix the fence in the rain and wind. He worries me.

The good news is there is lots of good smoke in this house and it is warm and so .....BIU peeps. I will try to quit talking about the tree now. Last though. I did save a 4 foot piece to set plants on the patio. Now if we can just  move it. 
Cubby, where are you when i need ya?


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 22, 2012)

:ciao: BHC

Hey *4U* Thats my plan, exactly. I have several large, open sheds for all my firewood, gardening tools, ect. Its maybe 40 feet long and 10 feet deep. Im going to run gutter along the sloped side, and have it all collect into a large rain barrel. The barrel will either be in the shed itself, or just outside of the shed, thats near our veggy garden.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2012)

:ciao:   Happy saturday everyone

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi bhc.  I'm off today to buy your cars cubby and 4u.  Hope you boys don't mind leather seats!


----------



## cubby (Dec 22, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi bhc.  I'm off today to buy your cars cubby and 4u.  Hope you boys don't mind leather seats!


.
.
.
Howdy BHC, 
*Rose*, If I was closer I'd come over in a heartbeat. I'd move it where you wanted then sit on top like a wood nymph and try out some of your Satori 
.
.
*Mom*, I'm not opposed to leather in the least......:hubba:
Ropes and chains,
A whip that stings,
These are a few of my favorite things....
.
.
.
Let's spark this, then I gotta go start the BBQ...I'm making beef shish-ka-bobs ...
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2012)

slide me some them bobs *cubby*...im hungry

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2012)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2012)

:bong: :yay: :stoned: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2012)

High folks.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2012)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Clear and cold..burr

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes sir, Duck. Its FREEZING! 

Stay warm! 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 23, 2012)

:ciao:  good morning BHC,
   9* and sunny here, the air is nice and crisp. Has everyone finished their Christmas shopping? Imma' get stoned and go walk around the Mall of America.:stoned:  NOT shopping, just people watching. 
Just a couple more days and the fat man will be comming to your house (I'm not talkin' about your uncle Ernie  )
.
.
.
Everyone have a great day and keep those bongs bongin'...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2012)

Done shopping here, everything's wrapped and under the tree.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2012)

Good morning BHC!

Cubby, how many miles is it around the mall of America. I bet there will be tons of people there on chirstmas eve eve.  A sea of humanity if you will.

 I am staying home and turning the veg room into a guest room once again. I am all done shopping too.
Congrats Sm!!  Did you get the boys their cars?

Duck, and drft, stay warm. It is 36* and sunny here this morning. If i gets to 40, i am out there walking.  

Have a great day all ya all!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2012)

:ciao:  44f here right now...all shopping is done..time for wake and bake

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*

Lauras sisster got me an ash catcher, and a few other novleties


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2012)

4U, that is very cool. I think i need one. So...what is the little colbalt blue thingy with a straw by the lighter?  I am glad you got that, you deserve all your wishes to come true!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rose*.....thats a little bubbler...novelty mostly....just more nicknacks for the shelf

lets hit some this Doja Bubba Berry

:bong:
Merry Christmas


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice additions 4u


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2012)

I am with ya on the DBB, I can't say it but I bet I could vape it! Lets BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2012)

happy chirstmas eve bhc!

Good morning Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2012)

Good Morning Rose

How are you doing this morning?

Has your guests arrived yet?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Eve Ducky.

No,the kids aren't coming until tonight. They will leave seattle in the afternoon and drive over the very snowy mountain pass(chains required this am) and meet us at our friends for our traditional christmas eve big ole dinner. I will worry probably till I see them.. the snow looks deep up there on the video cam...
What are your plans Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2012)

Wrapping presents and making cookies.

My sister has Christmas at her house on Christmas, so I will be going over there tomorrow. No snow here, but we are suppose to get some, but no chains....I couldn't imagine having to use chains on a car. If my Jeep can't make it out the driveway I stay home Hope they make it safely. 

You got a link for the cam?



BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the link: www.wsdot.com/traffic/passes/snoqualmie/default.aspx[/url]

What kind of cookies?

 My daughter and husband have a 4 wheel drive toyota, but so did my girlfriends daughter and her husband, and they had to call a tow truck to get them out of a snowbank last night coming over. They are ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2012)

they say 8-18 inches snow tonight ...Hope the kids have a safe trip Rose...we have all our stuff ready here...going to Rayjays for dinner and smoke tonight...my kids spend the Eve with they Mom and will return in morning for a day filled with wrap paper tareing and food

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 24, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning Bongers,
   Hope everyone's enjoying their day. it's 14* and partly cloudy here, we got a dusting of snow but nothing to get excited over.
   Got some folks commin' over tonight for dinner. I'm gonna' slow cook 2 bone in prime rib roasts in the rotissery/smoker. I love prime rib. I'm debating weather or not to make bread/biscuts from scratch or just use the pop and fresh rolls. 
   I'll just sit and finish my coffee and bowl and contemplate on it.
.
.
Here's to you guys, BHC,...:bong: may you all have the merriest of Christmas's, and the best of all possibilities in the comming year.
.
.
*Rose*, the Mall of America is .6 miles around, there are 4 floors open to the public and 4 floors for mantainance and such. You can fit 7 Yankee stadiums in the Mall, There are 8 acres of skylights, and an amusement park (Camp Snoopy, Charles Schwartz was from St.Paul). I got stoned on the roof of the Mall when they were building it, it's got an incredible view.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 24, 2012)

wishing you all a very Merry Christmas BHC and MarP family---prime rib here too cubby---parents, daughter, and girlfriend over for dinner tonight---couple last minute gifts to get---and it's game on---1st year with a fake tree---my daughter said i was ecologically chic for doing that---HA---who knew---chic is the absolute last thing anybody would ever call me---EVERYONE have a great couple days especially if you been naughty


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2012)

We may get snow tomorrow too!  I'll believe it when I c it tho.  

I'm so hungover and am enjoying a nice quiet house while everyone's gone.  Hope I feel better before all of tomorrow mornings craziness.

This holiday hasn't been to bad.  While I haven't really gotten into the holiday spirit, I haven't really dreaded it either.  Can't wait til my 13yr old opens her kindle fire.  

Biu for me guys.  I'm feeling too shitty to partake.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 24, 2012)

just want to wish all the awesome folks on this thread a safe and merry christmas,may you wake in the morning and find that your flowering buds have doubled in size ........peace and BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 25, 2012)

:ciao: MERRY CHRISTMAS!

:bong: 

:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2012)

Good Morning and Merry Christmas BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 25, 2012)

MERRYCHRIStMAS


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Chirstmas to my favorite club.  I hope you all enjoy your day. Our kids made it home with out any trouble. It is a good day. Hugs to all you all!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Bongers...:bong:

this is the first time We every had iot snowing on This day...Truely is a winter wonder land here..Kids tore into the gifts all ready and are now playing with they gifts..

Have a great day everyone


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 25, 2012)

Happiness is digging through a quarter pound of shake and finding some unexpected big chunks of bud.  :joint: 

I wish it were snowing here, but you know what they say about a snowball's chance in So Cal...

Well, thank God for rain.  Grinchy Grinchmas and BIU  :bong: :grinch:


----------



## cubby (Dec 25, 2012)

:ciao: :banana: :banana: Merry Christmas everyone!!!
*4U*, enjoy the snow, how much did you get?
.
.
.
.
.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2012)

we got close to 6 inches...Its all melting away with the rains now...But sure was nice to see.....all most time to go tare into that Ham and fixings....but lets get muchies first

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everybody


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

Guys, snow in Dallas!  I don't ever remember a white Christmas here.  Granted its only a few inches, but still.    Merry Christmas bhc.

(My kids foot, not mine )


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

Oops lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

... And Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2012)

Blizzard warnings are up here already

10" to 12" of snow with 40 mph winds are in the forecast.:shocked:

Sounds like a :bongin: good time

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

How wild that several of us, in different parts of the US are getting snow.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2012)

Especially at your place SmokinMom

I am use to hearing about your area after 30 days in the 100's, not a White Christmas. Weird it is

Looking a Roses' cam link looks like they are having a hard time getting over the pass there.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2012)

We have a couple of inches but it hasnt' stopped yet. 

Enjoy Sm... fun for your kids. that is great.

Duck...yikes, that is a lot and a cold wind too. I hope your nest is tight.

Cubby, how was the prime rib? I bet wonderful.
4U, did your snow stop?
If it is snowing at Oranges... i will think you'll are making up whoppers.

So, we my daughter and I tried the nurse Larry last night. It works...yes!

we are having a pork tenderloin and baked potatoes, i better go watch it or something.
BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds like a real good time Rose

Have fun and BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you Duck, wish ya'll were here too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah Rose..the rains came about 330 and now we back to norm...I seen the news on the snow hitting Texas...bezar...anywho..we back at home for some rest and :bong:...

load M up:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 25, 2012)

:ciao: Minuet to jump in, goin' carolin'  
I'm so glad everyone's enjoying themselves. 
You guys make this forum worth comming to. 
I've been here for a long time...and it's because of peeps like you. 
*LUV YA' BHC!!!*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 26, 2012)

:ciao:

Morning duck! 

Windy, rainy day here....BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2012)

Good Morning d-07:ciao:

No rain here, just windy. Snow was suppose to start at around 7 but it is a no show


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning ALL. It is 33* and not snowing. We have about three inches is all.
I have to tell you all my Nurse Larry for having a ten minute cure is really pretty darn good. My daughter gave it a good rating. Not bragging, just excited and wanted to share.

Have a great day my friends...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 26, 2012)

windy rainy possible tornados in the area....great....time to BIU happy after xmas everyone....


----------



## cubby (Dec 26, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
5* and kinda' gray, perfect day for recuperation and bong wrestlin'.
.
*Rose*, congrats on the Nurse Larry :aok:  
.
.
*Mom*, how lucky are you? Santa brought you a white Christmas. It looked cool, I'll bet the kids where you live were lovin' it.
.
.
.
I went carroling last night, had a great time but now my throat's a little sore.
Time for some lemon tea and :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning everyone.  Mr fist, I hope the tornadoes stay away.

It's 27 degrees and sunny...icy still.  

I'm just waking up at noon.  

Biu everyone, we made it thru Xmas!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning SmokinMom:ciao:

Be careful on that ice, no fall down go boom.

Blizzard is just hitting here, snowing hard and blowing harder. Power been flickering already.  I think I will just biu till it's over:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2012)

How you doing now  Duck?

 Hope all is well in every ones corner of the world.

Cubby, glad you got to go caroling, be good to your throat.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2012)

Got about 8" on the ground and more to come. Feels like you are getting hit with bb's when walking the dogs.

Staying in and staying warm
Busy night with the girls later.

But that is later and this is now,
so time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds like it is raining ice, Duck. 

My daughter and I just harvested the autos for mr rb. They were stinky little things. It was very nice to have the help.

I am with ya on the BIU!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 26, 2012)

BIU  :vap-Bong_smoker:

This Grape Kush smells identical to Welch's Grape pop.  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We ended up with about 10" of snow. Is not as bad as they had predicted.

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 27, 2012)

no snow here,been down here for 32 years and it has snowed 3 times that you could actually make a snowball.....just cold and windyBIU


----------



## cubby (Dec 27, 2012)

:ciao: good morning BHC,
6* and sunny here. 
*Duck*, I bet that fresh snow looks nice. From looking at the news, I would guess alot of people aren't enjoying it. They even got snow in Arkansas (SP). Crazy weather.
.
.
.
As for the rest of you bongers, let's do it...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2012)

Burr Duck and Cubby.. Hope you guys are toasty in your homes.

It is low 30s here which sounds balmy to you guys.

I have sausage cooking for the kids and I hope a walk is in my future.

BIU my friends!

Hi, everyone else! And you know who you are.


----------



## heal4real (Dec 27, 2012)

We only got 6 inches of snow here..
this I do not consider a blizzard 
news media LOL it was a snow storm


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2012)

Bummer

I missed the :20 


I guess I will just practice till the next :20 


BIU BHC :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2012)

My snow is all gone.  The temps got to 40 today.  I wonder if we will see any more this season, lol.  I hope so.  

Duck, it's always :20 somewhere.  Broken clocks count too, hahah.

Cubby, you're crazy.  That's just tooo damn cold.  

Hi rose, os, 4u, fist, drift, YYZ....I know I'm forgetting someone, lol.

Groupon had a deal recently for a $35  1-night stay in a cottege at a beautiful state park in Oklahoma.  My daughter and I are going tomorrow.  It will be cold as hell but I'll be bundled up.  There's some really cool hiking trails.  Can't wait.  

Biu, just like mee.  Lmao.


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 28, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi rose, os, 4u, fist, drift, YYZ....I know I'm forgetting someone, lol.


 
:bong1:  :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2012)

AB!  Long time no see.  How ya been?


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 28, 2012)

It has been a long time.  I had a bad couple of years, but things are back on track and I am slowly rebuilding my life.

How are things on your end?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2012)

Same stuff different day basically.

Glad things are turning around for you.  Here's to an awesome 2013.


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 28, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here's to an awesome 2013.


 
I'll smoke to that!  :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi ducky, I c u.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2012)

Good Morning  BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

Good morning Duck, 

Good morning everyone else, and hi AB, nice to meet you.

Our kids go home today, hope the pass is well, passable. That means it is probably time to take down all the stuff. Maybe tomorrow, Today I think I will BIU and think about taking Christmas stuff down.

Hi Iams, i see you down there.

BIU peeps.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 28, 2012)

morning all....the nasty weather has left the building for today,sunny for now,tommorow suppose to get nasty again....rain..time to BIU...got a new years gig.... YEA...cant wait....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> It has been a long time.  I had a bad couple of years, but things are back on track and I am slowly rebuilding my life.
> 
> How are things on your end?



Glad to hear things are getting better...hope too see more of you..take care and bne safe

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> morning all....the nasty weather has left the building for today,sunny for now,tommorow suppose to get nasty again....rain..time to BIU...got a new years gig.... YEA...cant wait....




new year gig?....you in a BAnd man?

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 28, 2012)

yea 4u,strugglin artist,I play guitar in a classic rock,blues,good time music group...over 140 shows this past year,besides growing my meds, it is my lifelong passion we have a female singer who covers everything from Addele to ZZTop.....gigs are slim to none this time of the year around here....BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

Best of luck for a stage packed 2013 *meetmrfist*  I like ZZ top

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 28, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
18* and waiting on some snow. We got 2-3" last night, supposed to get another 4" or so today. I'm getting ready to head up to the cabin for the weekend. 
*Mom*, have fun on your get-a-way, sounds like a good time. Do you do alot of hiking/trail walking? 
.
.
.
OK everybody......you _Know_ what time it is....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 28, 2012)

whew---time to play catch up---been on my back with spasms for the past couple days---2 shots of dilotta, scripts for vicodin and valum---what a long strange and itchy trip it's been---gonna switch over to brownies and bong rips today

sunny and cool with rain on its way---lots o trimming left to do---filling the bubbler with cuts of pm, gooey/pe, sdm/pa, and ad/pe---maybe even take down the x-mas stuff---prolly a little too ambitious---but one thing for sure is i will be :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 

hope you all had a pleasant holiday even if you were naughty


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

Gosh Orange, it is amazing you can type. I say ice your back. Is it your lower back? I hate that so much. So sorry you in that kind of pain.  Does the sdm/pa hermie not worry you?


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 28, 2012)

sdm/pa hermie???  did that happen to everyone???


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

No, but more then one.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

It is 11:54...time to BIU!!!!!

Kids just left, pass looks ok Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2012)

3:26 here Time to BIU:bong:

I am sure that will take a load of your mind Rose, it looked pretty nasty the other day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

:00

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2012)

Need a backrub os?  Wink wink..

Fist- let me know if ya ever play in Dallas.

Rose, glad the kiddos got out ok.

Cubby- yea.  We went out I brought the wrong shoes so we only hiked about 30 mins.  It's 24 degrees and the wall-unit heater can't keep up in this drafty ol cabin.  Brrrr!!  Had my 1st ever pedicure earlier and it's too cold to take my socks off and see how they look.  

Hi ducky.  Did the snow melt?

Yikes, I gotta be forgetting some folks... Hiya.

Off to play some Monopoly.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

Snow is still here SmokinMom, only got to 28 today

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi ducky


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

High SmokinMom


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2012)

I forgot to bring any party favors to the cabin.  

Take a few extra hitz for me.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 29, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Cubby, how was your prime rib? 

This house is back to the quiet (perhaps boring) place it is. I miss BIU with my daughter in the mornings.. Oh well, she has to work for a living I guess.
Thankfully I have the BHC...so I shall join my buds! Lets do it.!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

:bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 29, 2012)

morning everyone...2 more days left in this sad year,hope the new one is better for all......gonna BIU like there is no tommorow,trying some grand daddy purps my youngest son gave me to try out....nice smoke....dang real nice ......


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

GDP is nice, at least the time I tried it mrfist.  Enjoy. 

Duck , if you use pollen on a flowering plant. What is it? Is it f1 or what? 
So, what is the Nurse Larry, the mom was medicine woman and the male was Larry..what is Nurse Larry?  Help, i am notsobright.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

Rose...X plant + Y plant = F1

Nurse Larry is a F1


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

So what does that mean? Is Nurse Larry going to be stable?  I LOVE it, the first seed. I know I will get different pheno's but if I want to keep her? I have some more larry  pollen saved... If you don't want to explain it to me, which i don't blame you, I can go read somewhere... Thank you Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes Nurse Larry will be stable. Will have the F1 vigor. The DD grows F1's, mostly. 

Seeds will be like MM and Larry and a mixture of both MM and Larry.

Just like human offspring. Gets unstable when inbred, like as if you would produce offspring with your brother. 

Not sure if that is the best analogy  but it is the easiest for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! and yuck on the brother thing. lol

So if I find another that looks like the one i just harvested I guess i should clone her, because as we have seen the huge swing in pheno's right?  Thanks so much Duck, I won't bug for a moment. I appreciate you!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2012)

F2's is when you will begin seeing a boatload of different phenos. This would be the sister - brother offspring stage. 

Yeah the sdmxpa is showing 4 different ones, which is close to normal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2012)

I had more phenos from the f3 than the f2 purple frosting...Im running what I hope to be "Stella"   ill know by end of season...She is from the f4...Ill start the the look out for the Alpha Male this summer...on the f4 I grew out 40 beans last summer and had a few different phenos...????

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

wow 4U.... I know nothing. You guys are da mans.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2012)

Hang with us *Rose*....you may not learn anything  but sure is entertaining

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2012)

okay we should have Our Dispencery open just after the new year...Im stoked for this move as well as a few others Im doing...

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Fantastic 4U! I am so happy for you. A beautiful fit for you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2012)

Dispensery!  I'm jealous, never will it be in Texas. 

I had a lot of fun tonight.  The parents of my daughters friend fed us beer and BBQ.  Air hockey and shuffleboard.  Then it was time to go to the semi pro hockey game.  You know you're getting old when some of the players are sons of x-Dallas Stars team from decades ago. 

A good time was had by all.  

Biu my friends.  I wish you could have been with us.  Good seats, row 5 behind the net.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow SmokinMom, I too went to a hockey game sat in the 5th row behind the net.n Now that is weird.

BIU BHC :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2012)

:giggle:   Yall maybe sat be each other spilling Beer on one another...lol

Its Sunday and that meens FOOTBALL:yay:

Glad ya had fun *Mom*...
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 30, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   1 (yes...1) degree and windy. It's so cold that the birds who didn't fly south are walking around with little fur coats.
*4U*, If your dispencery needs a greeter, doorman, or any other position where I can stand around looking important (with a joint in my mouth) I'm there!!!
   Are you gonna' put your goofy face avi out front?:rofl:  You would get plenty of notice. 
   Best of luck to you brother, doing what you like _and_ paying the bills, that's what it's all about.
.
.
.
Let's burn one for our own weed pioneer :bong:  :clap: :bong: :clap: :bong:  :clap:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

I was at a hockey game to in the 5th row behind the net...not.
That is werid you two...Glad you had a fun time SM. That really is funny *sm* and* duck*,

*Cubby*, that is just too cold. I went for my walk finally yesterday, it was it the low 30's and I was thinking of you. It is going to be in the mid 20s this week. burr. 

I will join you to congratulate 4U!  I am so happy for *4U*! 

BIU *peeps*!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks Friends...

*cubby*...no face out front   and yes you and the rest Me BHC friends are welcome to come look important..

*Rose*...you know Im working ALL angles of this...and have a couple other methods in the works...you know they lots of MMJ peeps that would love to grow they own but dont know where to start...I have 1 flower room set up so far and looking to get bunch more...heres what I do...I have my Bizz cards out that I will help...I have one so far..its a small room 6x6...they got all the equipment and we ran a test run for heat and what not notes...than next week Ill place the limit of 15 plants in there..My price is 2 plants....Im a try and stay close so I dont have to travel far when issues arise...I figure  13 plants should yield over 2 lbs:yay:...and if I get say  5 folks that want this..and if I can get the flowering down to a "perpetual Harvest"  that would get me my personal stash..My plan is too have the Shed be ALL vegging and set a tent up inside for me...than I will be able to have the total of 45 plants all vegging...and use others rooms for my meds...anywho...this here be my longest post I think up in here

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a plan 4u

I was hoping for passage here, but I was thinking going the other route with a hydro/grow store. Sell the picks and shovels and let them do the work.

BIU and TV is my plan for today :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

That is fantastic 4U. Sounds great. I wish you every success. Lucky peeps to have your help.

I know your not supposed to write personal stuff on here, but I just wanted to say, my mom left us six years ago today. She was the coolest most non judgemental loving lady ever. I was so lucky to have her close to us the last 4 years of her life. She was 92. We were best friends.
Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2012)

this is a Sad day *Rose*...its great to hear ya had a great relationship with you Mom befor she was called to a Higher calling....so many people dont have that relationship..much love

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

I was the luckiest ever 4U. thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-red vapor:  

Vaping in the bong hitters club, i know how to live on the edge!

Hope I am not to late it is 4:25


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2012)

Ya can never be to late to BIU nor to early :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your mom rose.  ***hugs***


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 31, 2012)

Much love to you Rosebud---they say the nut doesn't fall from the tree so that makes you the perfect ambassador for her legacy and the great person she was

:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, thanks a lot Orange, you made me cry.  Not really. but thank you so much for the kind words. SM, i know you know, and thanks 4U.

Today is a new day! It is the end of an old kinda good, kinda hard year. Good riddance I say!!! On with the new.

Do you guys have a stoned new years in mind? A bong it up kinda new year?

Orange, how is your back? I bet all that harvesting all the time is what is getting your back. Such a problem though.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

My New Year is going to be a BIU night :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 31, 2012)

morning all,HTTR....wathed a great football game last night and my favorite team is in the playoffs....BUI I know we are not suppose to be talkin about this kind of stuff....sorry.....hope everyone has a great last day of 2012,may next year be awesome for all...Rosey so sorry for your loss of your mother 6 years ago.Im sure she is looking over you and is SO proud of you........peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2012)

:bong:

Laura and I going out with buddy *Ray jay* and his wifey...its been a while since we party with them and should be lots of fun.

I too say goodbye to 2012..and welcome a great and prosperous 2013...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2012)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> morning all,HTTR....wathed a great football game last night and my favorite team is in the playoffs....BUI I know we are not suppose to be talkin about this kind of stuff....sorry.....hope everyone has a great last day of 2012,may next year be awesome for all...Rosey so sorry for your loss of your mother 6 years ago.Im sure she is looking over you and is SO proud of you........peace



:ciao:  *mrfist*


would that be the Redskins.....as everyone knows I live in Seattle and the hawks come to the capital next week..My fav team is in the playoff too..no its not the Hawks....whoever wants to go to superbowl...must make it through Denver:yay:

HAve a safe and Happy new year eve


----------



## cubby (Dec 31, 2012)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
I too am looking forward to a new year. I don't totally regret 2012, there were some good things, Weed was legalised in 2 states, social conservatives were beaten back on many fronts, and I made it through the Christmas season without falling from/off anything:laugh: Now it's time to enjoy the snow and plan for spring planting.
.
.
.

but for today.....join me won't you :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 31, 2012)

you are welcome rosebud---and thanks for asking---the back is better and i  can move a bit better now---dilotta, vicodin, and valium are back in the medicine cabinet---i like to eat to much to continue taking those---living on ibprophen, vodka, and hash oil to take the edge off the pain now---getting a little cabin fever and gonna venture out for a bit of a walk today i think---

i can say 2012 was an adventure---if i could do it again---i would---looking for bigger better buds in 2013---gonna try something different at my transplant---add a sardine into the soil---(old american indian trick)  

may you all have a happy and healthy NEW YEAR


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2012)

> gonna try something different at my transplant---add a sardine into the soil---(old american indian trick)



I use a whole carp in the bottom of my hole, but I only do this on my outdoor


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Years to the BHC. I'm looking forward to 2013. Gonna be the best year ever .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2012)

:ciao*:  OHC*


Happy new year too you Girl...


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeepers Fed-duh-X just called me:rofl:

Last Friday they were to deliver a package, but of course they could not find me:rofl: So they were to deliver it today but some how they put a hold on it.:rofl: So Now they call and want to know what is in the package cause it stinks so bad :rofl: Got all my delivery info again and suppose to deliver it tomorrow. Tomorrow is a holiday:rofl:  What a bunch of jerks :rofl: Soooo What is inside the package....Fish Bone Meal :rofl:

I think I will just BIU and laugh hard at them:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope it spills, Duck!

Hi, OHC, i wish you would come by more often. Happy new year to you too. I hope it is the best one ever.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

:ciao:

BIU 

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC and Happy New Years:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year BHC, May 2013 be our best year yet.

Hey Duck, did you hear back from fed duh? Happy new year Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope not yet Rose:laugh:

I thought that they may run the package out yesterday, but I guess they would rather stink up their warehouse or delivery truck till tomorrow. Should be good and stinky by then:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Jan 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
Well, the new year is starting, and there's no turning back :bolt: 
*OHC*, it was nice to have you stop by, don't be a stranger.
Here's to the BHC and a happy and prosperous new year :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New year Cubby, The Duck and I have been bonging it up and I would like to toast the Bear this morning... So glad 2012 brought you back to mp and may 2013 be your healthiest and happiest ever Cubby. You are a joy!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20   :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: on the :25


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

*Rose* if we keep this up it may turn into a lay on the couch and watch bowl games type of day.....:bong:......:bongin: on the :40 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2013)

On the :24, I am taking down christmas stuff finally and the only way to get thru it is to BIU, Duck, but we may have to take a break...later....BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2013)

what a night:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

Must have been a good time? *4u*


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2013)

to sore to type..must keep bonging:bong:

wish ya was there *Duck*....Man I love making fool of meself:rofl:

hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

and here I thought that the video was going to be of you standing on your head and doing shots or something.:laugh:

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 1, 2013)

what up peeps,Happy New Year,late night for me,slept till 3pm...time to start off the new year with some Trainwreck rips....BIU.....peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year my friends.  Had a nice night out with friends.  Got home and went to bed at 7am.  I woke at 3 also fist..

And OW my aching head!!!!  

Don't forget to eat your black-eyed peas today!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I hope the members with hangovers are all cured

*SmokinMom*...I forgot 

Hey *cubby* ....Ya think you can keep these single digit temps up there with you? :holysheep:  Don't know how ya do it

*Rose*....My Satori has a big knot like looking thing at the soil level.(I have since removed the soil from this area). Still dark color but not as much and has not moved up the plant none. Still doing the 3 equal node thing too.


TMT need to BIU...:bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2013)

Good morning BHC!

Duck, that is werid on the satori. In rosedom there is something called a cankor..it is an actual growth at the base of the bush. It is caused by injury usually and a bad bacteria get in there. That isn't what this looks like is it?  Those three leaves thing, i have had that and i don't remember how it resolves.

We had major children company yesterday. Did i mention, i am too old for two year olds with an attitude?  Then some nice boys, (my grand nephews) came they are 4 and 6 and they were fun.

Cubby, brrrr..talk to me.
sm, i am whispering..hi.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

That's the same thing I was thinking *Rose*. THG said her's was a male, but mine is still showing female(got 2 hairs instead of 1)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was a female. I sure hope yours is, is it growing normally?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Morning

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2013)

Good morning 4U, how are you today? Better, i hope?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

Rose...It is growing great except for the 3 node thing and the knot. Looks pretty cool having 3 even nodes looking down on it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi rose, ducky, 4u, os, cubby, and the gang.

I still feel a bit hungover today, lol.

I resolve to have no more drinking binges in 2013, lmao.

Biu!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2013)

> Good morning 4U, how are you today? Better, i hope?



Im good ..thanks...



> I resolve to have no more drinking binges in 2013, lmao.



liar


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

I just checked my Fed-duh-x package from their web site. What idiots:rofl: 3 delivery exceptions so far and it is on the truck again today. They were just here, not even a week earlier:rofl: I sure wish Amazon would tell ya what carrier they were using when shipping.

The funny thing is, I could describe where I live to anyone in the BHC(with just the crossroads) and in a couple clicks you could see my house, car, driveway, ete,ete,ete.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

Well Hamster Lewis's co-worker made it

still waiting for the other:laugh:


----------



## cubby (Jan 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
I hope everyone's well today. 
16* and snowing, just a dusting, unfortunately:rant: 
*Duck*, so you're not a fan of the cold. All this time I thought "Cold Duck" was a good thing (though I've never had any). One of the best things about the cold when you get up in years, is just lounging by the fireplace with a good coffee and a bong in hand. (and thick socks from Fleet Farm)
.
.
.
*Mom*, "no more drinking binges in 2013",......now uncross your fingers behind your back, and say it again...with conviction!!!:laugh: 
.
.
.

*Rose*, how's the weather? Is it still warm enough for walking? I'd rather walk in the cold (within reason) than heat. You can always put on more clothes, you can only take off so much (without getting arrested, or chuckled at  ) 
.
.
.
*4U*, can you tell me who is the manufacturer of those wall hanging garden thing-a-ma-jigs? Do they have a web site listed on the box? I was thinking they would be great for starting my veggies on a rack on my sunporch.
.
.
.
Imma cook alittle lunch, then install my new RODI. But 'till then...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

:woohoo:

Fed-duh-X made it...I opened the box and they were right....Its stinks, it stinks bad:rofl:

*cubby* not sure about the Cold Duck either, as I have not had the opportunity to partake any. But I do know that at 82 degree sunny beach is better then what I am getting now:laugh:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess i am going to have to be stoned for the rest of the day so no one gets hurt.  Join me please, our 22 year old friend is stressing me out. I am vaping a little Fruit loops...It is on the counter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll join ya rose, fruit loops sound sweeet.

I'm so ready for these kids to go back to school.  Tuesday can't come soon enough!!

Biu y'all .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

> 4U, can you tell me who is the manufacturer of those wall hanging garden thing-a-ma-jigs? Do they have a web site listed on the box? I was thinking they would be great for starting my veggies on a rack on my sunporch.



Im tryn find info..."picture Garden"  no web site on box or anything...I baught 4 more today...got them at Home Depot..let me search some more my friend...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Morning Bongers, 

Good Morning Duck,

It is a new day... Enjoy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

I think i am going to redo my living room. Paint it and maybe paint the fireplace, and tile the hearth. I got paint samples yesterday. We always have a very grey January in this desert. It makes me a little cabin feverish with out seeing the sun, so I usually do a project in January to keep me busy. But until it is light...i shall BIU and think about it.

Oh good, thanks for joining me Duck>


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong:

Off to check the girls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

I dont like painting


:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 3, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont like painting
> 
> 
> :bong::bong:




.
.
.
Me either, But I'll do bong hits all day, and watch others do it 
.
.
.
*Rose*, what color(s) are you painting? Have you considered plaid? Maybe you could use those Miami Vice colors, Pink, Teal, ect. Just don't go with the Cammo, *Duck* did that, and now wonders why Fed-Ex can't find him 
.
.
.
On Your Mark....Get Set......:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 3, 2013)

what a miserable rainy cold day here in the south.....just got done transplantin seedlings to their new perm homes....time to rip some back....BIU with some trainwreck......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: I love trainwreck Mr fist. My first good grow was TW.

I am thinking of going the sunshine color *Cubby*. Gold but bright,not quite yellow though. I have lots of red and blue so I think it will be good. 
I did stripes once, plaid would be very cool in a guys room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> I hope everyone's well today.
> 16* and snowing, just a dusting, unfortunately:rant:
> *Duck*, so you're not a fan of the cold. All this time I thought "Cold Duck" was a good thing (though I've never had any). One of the best things about the cold when you get up in years, is just lounging by the fireplace with a good coffee and a bong in hand. (and thick socks from Fleet Farm)
> ...




okay my friend..I found it:clap:

hBIUp://www.incolorme.com/picture-garden/

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 3, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay my friend..I found it:clap:
> 
> hBIUp://www.incolorme.com/picture-garden/
> 
> :bong:


.
.
.
Thank you much *4U*, I'm gonna' go check them out.:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 4, 2013)

morning all,36 here this am....brrrr had to put a little space heater with the ladies last night.....Rosey I grew out the trainwreck just because you were so stoked about the strain,I really enjoy the buzz,taste isnt all that but it does the trick......I like a more darker dank taste time to BIU wake and bake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

It's Friday  :yay:

ya know its as easy as 1.2..3...:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> morning all,36 here this am....brrrr had to put a little space heater with the ladies last night.....Rosey I grew out the trainwreck just because you were so stoked about the strain,I really enjoy the buzz,taste isnt all that but it does the trick......I like a more darker dank taste time to BIU wake and bake


 
I tasted some purple trainwreck and it made me want more. I replaced TW with Satori cause i used to kinda crash after the tw, and I don't with the satori, if i had any, ha.  Do you find it speedy? Mine was clone, is yours?

GOOD FRIDAY PEEPS!
I am thinking about posting a pic of the new paint, but do I really want my stoner friends helping me to decorate Yes!  Should I paint the fireplace white? It looks tired. Or should i leave it alone till after i paint all the walls?

 Any opinions?

BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

I hate it when people paint brick...thats like painting a cedar fence...can you take another picture 4me?....this time step to your left a few feet....:spit:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

or maybe in front that couch..(which I realy Like)


----------



## cubby (Jan 4, 2013)

:ciao: Howdy All,
*Rose*, that gold looks nice, big change from the former color. I'm with*4U*, I would never paint that fire place. If the brick looks dull you can give it a light scrubbing with a nylon bristled brush and a little trisodium phosphate. That's what I did to mine, they get looking dull because of dust. Who dusts their fireplace?
Finish the painting then live with it a week or so to see how you like it. I bet you'll find it looks great, and you will have the extra time to play in your garden.
OH, and I like that couch as well. 
I'm not surprised *4U* and I agree....he has excellent taste  
.
.
.
Waiting on more pics...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: So *Cubby*, just put a drop cloth down and throw some tsp in warm water and go for it huh? that sounds like a good idea. Have to be a big brush and you said nylon, ok, i will do that. I have wanted to paint it for 30 years and mr rb always talks me out of it. Did he call you guys?
For some reason the gold makes the fire place look a little better. And it would be a big pain to paint it as i imagine it would soak it up.

The wood on the mantle is from an old post office they tore down in a close by town. An old man made it for us years ago.

4U, you are funny, you don't need to see a 60 year old lady in the mirror, even if i did get my hair cut and am a little cuter then usual. 

DUCK, tmt, biu, huh?:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:

Thank you for your advice.. it is all under consideration.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2013)

> DUCK, tmt, biu, huh?



I hear that :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi duck, rose, cub, 4u, and the rest of the gang..

Sorry I've not been around.  My dachshund bit my youngests' mouth pretty bad.    I took him in yesterday morning and he's on antibiotics.  Makes me sad, looking at my son with all the swelling and bruising.   I'm torn on what to do about this dog.  He's bitten before, but is sweet and happy 99% of the time.  It's that 1% I worry about.

But hey, it's Friday.  Biu!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the color rose.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2013)

...oh, haha.  I've now got Gene Simmons on my Xmas tree.

I'll take it all down tomorrow.  

(Ignore the chipped polish.  It was a pedicure I got a week ago, not a manicure.  )


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2013)

Good early morning bongers.

Well, your tree is complete now SM. That is terrible about your dog biting your son.. geez.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

That is just terrible SM...Hope your boy recovers

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2013)

Good morning duck!
Got a call from a dog breeder in oregon that wants us to take a 8 week old puppy, standard poodle.  I think i might leave mr rb to take care of the gardens  and go see the little boy. I don't need another dog, but she says he is special and has to go to us... special, a special dog? we have had a few. That would be three dogs, one cat, two birds, and us in a little house.
I better :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: and think about this.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like you have plenty of room there Rose:aok:

I mean, Mr. Rb and you do not take up much room, so there is plenty of room for a special dog. Those are the best kind

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Duck, it will be nice to go to the beach even if it is in January. I will take my girlfriend and we will have fun. I haven't been outta town in ever. Thanks for your vote of confidence. 

How's your girls doing?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2013)

They are doing great The microbes(bacteria and fungi) have balanced out and you can really tell. I have brewed a flower tea which they will be getting tonight. If my company leaves, sorta of hard to tea them when they are here.

Getting ready to yank down the sdmxpa some day soon


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2013)

Me too! It is 9 weeks and still not an amber to be seen. I am worried about something happening if it goes too long.  If it was a sativa i would yank it, but this is so indica looking i can't imagine the smoke being anything but couch lock...Is it possible to have an indica looking plant have an "up" high? Is so I will take it now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2013)

I need a :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2013)

Me 2 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Great Day to BIU

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 6, 2013)

:ciao: Guys!

Duck, i agree! :bong:

Big game today! HAIL TO THE REDSKINS! 

Drft


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning Bongers and you mr Duck.

I am off to the beach this morning to see a dog. My girlfriend is going with me but she doesn't smoke, so I got a new Solo vaperizer. Oh my it is a good one.


It is so good i had to take three pic's to get this one. The first one was taken with my insurance card and all my info on...the second was with our local paper front page...geez, rb

Send mr rb good mojo for keeping the plants alive for three days please.

And, :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill stop by and help Mr Rose...

is this a new dog you might get?

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
10* and sunny, looks like a nice day.
*Rose*, have fun on your pup retrieval mission :lama:  Riding with someone who dosen't smoke is great, you get to veg and enjoy the ride while they drive  
So...is this the "special" dog? Are you gonna' name him Ed?
MOJO to *Mr.RB*, he'll do fine (he knows what will happen if he don't  )
.
.
.
It's time...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2013)

3 days of no Rose

Have a safe trip and have fun while doing so


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks you guys. My gf just called and she is worried about the black ice on the columbia gorge. I told her we would re-evalutate at 8... It is a long 6 hour trip but maybe we will make it longer and go to seattle first. 
Cubby, i will be driving, but i won't vape and drive. If i need to vape, your right she can drive. Ed? Why ed? oh, i get it...special ed...lololo

This is a dog that has a story.. I feel like i talk too much on here so i didn't tell ya. If you want to hear it I will tell ya.

4U, SDM hermied. I am so ticked off right now. I had to harvest it this morning and all the flowers or nanners were deep inside the buds, no outer ones at all. I am so mad. Thanks for your offer to help Mr rb. He may call ya. ha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

You coming Seattle *Rose*..you best Hook up girl..oh  wait against the rules...lol..as for the Herm....I would rather have them inside and not outside...outside they seem to do more damage in room...Im all ways looking at new seeds when running...I like to take a small bud at week 4-5  to inspect throughout...I spotted the Herm on SDM/mom  at that time....and test grows ALLWAYS  front and center of flower room...would love to have a room just for the untested beans  but  Im vigalant in the inspections...

chear up...4u2:heart: you


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2013)

4U, i learned that from you guys to have it front and center and I did. There were no outside nanners that I saw and I have been looking at the tricomes for over a week and never saw it till i broke it apart. I will do what you suggest and take a stem at 4-5 weeks. Good idea.

Ole rosebud isn't leaving today.. It is black ice all the way thru the oregon gorge. I will try to leave tomorrow.  The mountain pass to seattle isn't good either. I am not in that big of a hurry to rish life and limb.

Oh come on 4u, lets hook up, does that mean get together or have sex? LOL. I would love to see you 4U. And smoke a bowl of something great, gooey something.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

SEX!!!!

:doh:

nah...we just share a Bowl:bong:...and Im sure our paths will cross...glad you chose to stay safe...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2013)

:holysheep: :bolt: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## cubby (Jan 6, 2013)

Of course we can't discuss hookups........but if we _cooould_....I would suggest the BHC meet up at this years Seattle Hemp Fest with a tour of *4U's* shed  :icon_smile:  and an epic smoke out. :dancing: 
*Rose *, it's best not to mess with that black ice. Snow tires are worthless on ice, stay safe lady, we appreciate your presence around here.
And we're gonna' need pics of Ed  
Now back to our previously scheduled program...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*....

THE  BHC  is allways welcome here

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello bhc.  Have great weeks.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks SmokinMom I am planning on it

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
29*....We're' havin' a heatwave, a tropical heatwave ( I just noticed there are no musical symbols on my keyboard...LOL)
Ohhhhh Well.......BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

Monday...Monday....

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 7, 2013)

x rated BHC...... survived another weekend,ready for the new week,gig this friday,bong hits and more bong hits....BIU peeps....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

Have fun at the Gig ...

*Duck*...that appleshit is back again today...I see he posted and deleted


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> x rated BHC...... survived another weekend,ready for the new week,gig this friday,bong hits and more bong hits....BIU peeps....


 
Keep playing the rock and roll *mrfist*. And please excuse my funny hook up moment. I thought that is what hook up means now..It is so hard to be old.lol  

Good morning friends.

Too icy to leave to the coast maybe sometime this week it will quit iceing.

So, 4u, is mr **** an ole ticked off member like Hammy thinks? I really do wonder what motivates people to do that.

Duck, good morning, have you kicked your company out yet?

Have a great day you peeps. Lets BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

Im looking at a tent...maybe a secret jardin..3x3x6...and 600HPS?  you run these dont ya *Duck*?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

Just for a dd grow? Sounds smart.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

No *Rose*...for Breeding  and for an extra play room...I have no issues in DD..Im vigalant when it comes to the flowering...I believe I can spot the issues befor harm is done....I know ya said you never had herm before...I look for a lite florescentgreen spots on buds..and dieing hairs is another indicator..than as I said befor..I take a lower branch and dry fast in oven and crumble up to see..so far I have no seeded plants and have had a few Herms this year

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so not able to accept hermies like it is no big deal.  I bet you would have never seen it this one either. I have seen one hermie, nanner, in pp, but this one they were all DEEP inside. 

Here is my flower room, i am stressed a little. 



The real deal is i am out of satori and if the PA messed up my satori, i don't wanna play with PA again.
I am not mad at people 4u, just the plant.Thank you for listening.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

oh *Rose*...when I started growing I had so many Herms  that is what maybe makes it easy for me to spot....I believe we start looking hard at week 4..vigantly....and Im not Happy with PA crosses...I have yet to talk to *RAy *but I think the pollen came about this way....

he had pure Aphgan get a seed in preflower....thise lonely bean was Male and thats what was used...let me discount double check  but that is what comes to mind...I kulled all PA crosses to be honest


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  My 8 yr old son kept coming in my room and waking me up.  I fussed at him the last time and when I woke up there was a plate with 2 pieces if toast and jelly.  He loves his mama.  <3 

Another spammer or a troll?  Damn, I miss all the fun.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2013)

:bong:


yeah  the fun is over....Babysitter came home...lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2013)

Not yet:hubba::hubba:


----------



## cubby (Jan 7, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning bhc.  My 8 yr old son kept coming in my room and waking me up.  I fussed at him the last time and when I woke up there was a plate with 2 pieces if toast and jelly.  He loves his mama.  <3


.
.
.
What a good kid.:aok:
.
.
.
*Rose*, those flowering plants look purdy.

.
.
.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 7, 2013)

hi friends. i just wanted to drop in an say happy new year too all of you. hope all is well with you all. so being this is the bhc check this link out.

hxxp://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2013/01/stoner_macgyver_top_ten_bestwo.php  ill have number 6


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi astrobud, couldn't get your link to work.

But, it is time to Bong It Up!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi astro!  Rosie, duck, 4u, os who's been kinda quiet, cubby, fist, drift, YYZ, ozz, thg, and anyone I might have forgotten...

Biu!  I get a (almost) wake n bake in the morning.  1st one in nearly 3 weeks.  Care to join me?  I'm lonely and could use the company.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

Good Morning Bongers,
Good morning Duck, Where are you?

So first we had the black ice, now I have some flu or something. I may never get to see Ed the special dog.  Yes, I will when i get better.

Better BIU peeps.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

hope ya get better Rose..I been fighting it for a week now

come now ..yall know its 2fir


:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no 4U, sorry you have been sick. A lot of stuff is going around. Get all the way better.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2013)

Shhhhhh, can you hear that?  The beautiful sound of silence..(.the Today Show doesn't count .)  Christmas break is officially over and the kids are back at school.

You'll get to the pup soon enough Rose.  And I hope you and 4u feel better soon.  

100% chance of rain today and tomorrow.  We're expecting 2-4 inches of much needed rain.  Just wish it could've come in small doses instead all at once, lol.

Have great daze, I'm off for a few hours of much-needed shut eye.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 8, 2013)

morning all...4u and Rosie I hope you all get rid of the sickness,Smokin mom I wish my sorry grown kids would make me some munchies,NOT, sounds like you have a wonderful thoughtful 8yr old finally got some work to do out in my shop....window regulator and a cooling leak of some sort $$$$$ have to wait till later to BUI, you all have a great day......Hey Astro what up.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey mr fist- I got a break yesterday and took my car to the shop.  While I was gone those 2 hrs he made me a ham sandwich.  I have no idea why he's kissing up, lmfao.  When I got home he was a little upset because the dog got ahold of it.  Ha ha.


----------



## cubby (Jan 8, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
*4U,Rose*, hope you're feeling better soon, the flu sux!!!
*Mom*, that son is up to something. I love that the dog got the sandwich. I can just picture his face (the kid, not the dog), he's working on a plan, and the dog comes along and foils it:rofl: 
I finished taking down my Christmas stuff, thankfully it takes alot less time taking it down than putting it up. That was a chore.
Where's *Duck*? 
.
.
.
it's time.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 8, 2013)

:bong: 

:ciao: 

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea, where is duck?  I hope he's ok.

Ahhhh, napping while listening to the rain.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2013)

Orange has been a lil quiet too...

Cubby- so he made me toast yesterday morning, a sandwich in the afternoon and then today when I picked him up from school he excitedly gave me these that he got from the cafeteria, lmfao!  Bigtime kissin azzz.  

Biu everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2013)

Sm, what does this sweet boy want from you? This is cute.

Good morning Peeps. 
I am a dizzy broad this morning again.. vertigo, getting tired of it.
Hope your feeling better 4U,
Hope Duck comes home soon.
Cubby, hope your up to no good.
BIU peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

Still down a bit *Rose*..thanks for asking



> Sm, what does this sweet boy want from you?


:yeahthat:

*Rose *says...cute...I say sneaky...

:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry about the dead link it was working. ill see if i can get it. was about the top ten homemade bongs of2112. how is evryone today btw


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

Im okay *Astro*...tryN kick this cold...sure is nice to see you around....hope ya get that link figured...I love home made smokers

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2013)

:heart: Hi kandy,
When I saw your picture, i was hoping you were talking to me. You are so beautiful you don't need your hair washed, but keep smiling I:heart: you.

Ps, my dogs go get groomed today too! Have fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2013)

I sent duck an email.  He's not been around for a few days.    hope he's ok.

Ok, how about a pic of those doggy haircuts.  

I don't think they can groom a dachshund.  I bathe him in the kitchen sink sometimes, takes 2 mins.  But Winnie on the other hand, what a mess.  She probably shed 5 pounds a month of white fluffy fur.  We took her to the groomers a few times to get shaved, lol.  

Biu, I'm off to bed soon after a few games of bejeweled.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2013)

Good morning Bongers:ciao: 

I am drinking the best coffee cause mr rb made my latte today. Big fat good shock.

Shall we get this party started and wait for the Duck to get home to his nest?

Hi Cubbby, SM, Orange, 4U, Kandy, drft, astro. 

SM, have you found out what the little darling wants from you? I say he is just nice.

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2013)

> Ok, how about a pic of those doggy haircuts.




:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 10, 2013)

It's 4:20 somewhere.  BIU  :bong: :bong: 


mmmmm...Purple Kush...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: It is 4:22! I am late. Thanks YYZ,

I vote Kandy the bhc mascott!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2013)

What kind of dog is that 4u?  She's always smiling.

Biu folks.  I'm feeling too crapy to partake.  Luckily I c my neurologist tomorrow morning.

Worried about duck and also wish ozzman would check in.

Has os abandoned us?  I hope I didn't scare him away.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

SM, feel better.

We have been abandoned SM. Duck, Ozzy, Orange, I am starting to think it is me..

Cubby, please show up and all the rest of you bongers.

Happy FRIDAY 4U, Kandy, Cubby, drft, Duck Orange, Ozzy. BIU!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Talked to duck earlier, he's fine - just busy.  

BIU everyone and have great daze,  the weekend is here.


----------



## cubby (Jan 11, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning Bongers!!!
   What's going on around here?? Where'd everyone go? Our little club is getting smaller.
We may have to send out some search dogs to find *Duck* and *Ozzy*. *4U*, does Kandi have one of those orange rescue dog vests? It would look good with her new haircut  
I had to fire an employee yesterday. He's worked for me for 8 years, and 6 months ago started stealing from me....because his new wife wants a swimming pool.
*Rose, Mom*, wont you join me in a bowl? If*4U* and Kandi wander in they can join us, well 4U can, kandi can just stand around looking cute.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

*cubby*...its hard for the ex-employee to get swim pool on unemployment..hope they didnt damage ya to much...

hope all is well at the drs  *Mom*..and *Kandi *is a Pomeranian .and Im glad your feeling better *Rose*...I am too other than Tuesday was coming outta shed with my rubber shoes on and did the splits on the wood steps...my back been killing me....Im glad its Friday...:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh ouch *4U* oh dear. I can't imagine what that feels like for a guy... Do you do chiropractors?  I think they help.

*Cubby,* That is terrible. He worked for you for a long time... He won't get unemployment for stealing, i hope.  I don't know how people sleep... YES, i will join you for a BIU, I am having a little despensary Fruit loops. My satori will be done in a couple of weeks, then look out... The walls will get  painted.

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 11, 2013)

:ciao: Guys!

:bong: 

Three more shifts for me, then i'm on vacation for 3 weeks. Not going anywhere tho, im broke :giggle: 

The weather here has been pretty darn nice too! Sunday is forecasted to be 71 degrees and sunny! Talk about outdoor garden time! Im looking forward to it. My hubby and I are going to grow a self-sustainable veggy garden this coming season, as well as lots of clearing of brush and landscaping. We have always dreamed of having large flower beds, a veggy garden and plants to attracts they hummingbirds, butterflies, local seed feeding birds. 

Organic veggies and Bird Feed is two things that keep going up in price. I figure we could add to the value of our home, as well as benefit from the bountiful harvests. Its alot of work, but im into that kinda thing! :cool2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> My hubby and I are going to grow a self-sustainable veggy garden this coming season, as well as lots of clearing of brush and landscaping. We have always dreamed of having large flower beds, a veggy garden and plants to attracts they hummingbirds, butterflies, local seed feeding birds.
> :



Oh my goodness drift, I never know you were a female!
How's the dog?  Enjoy the weather and your time off. 

Ouch 4u!  I would've loved to see that tho.  lol.

Cubby, wow.  Shame it ended that way.

Rose, did the ice melt so you could get the new dog?

I think orange has abandoned us.  Hope it wasn't me..

Dr appt went ok.  He upped my meds and wants to see me in 6 weeks to see if its made a difference.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

Um I don't believe drft is female, just saying, love you drft.

Orange is ok, he hasn't abandoned us, he is busy busy busy, I heard from him.

I hope your feeling better SM, and the medicine increase helps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Drift said "my hubby and I" so that's why I thought that..lol.

Thanks rose, hopefully the med increase will do something.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

:bong:

*Rose*..I see a back cracker so much...he has certain dates he puts me down for...lol...ie..Harvest time out back...opening day of fishing...ect ect...Im a Guy and like to put it off a spell...play the oh me back  and have peeps do things:hubba:..not for this Site..I hear they have a new Sheriff in town...:spit:..anywho....looks like it may be a casino night....:doh:...

:bong: and pass


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2013)

much love and stonyness to the BHC---where's the duck?


:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

YAY Orange is back!

I just smoked or vaped or something my first ever oil. Have ya all had that? I was new to the whole pen you wear around your neck full of oil?
Anyway, it worked.  the oil. didn't use the pen. Used my vape.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2013)

I drop oil on top of my hash pipe hits......mmmmmm.....good stuff....waiting for my dentist with the special padding for my neck right now.....woooooohoooooo


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2013)

padding for your neck?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah...from Dentist?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2013)

the dentist rests her very large breasts on my shoulders---kinda like pillows or ear warmers---she's a BIG flirt---it's just too bad i can only talk back when rinsing---what a sales rap---she has also talked me into pulling all my teeth and getting veneers---j/k :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh yes I remember os talking about those boobs.

Shame u gotta go again, .


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeh, sorry to confuse. My GF and I are* :stoned: Didnt realize Hubby was meant as just husband. I could see the problem. :rofl:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 12, 2013)

SmokinMom said "boobs" :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2013)

I just thought you "came out " drft, and I was fine with that. lol

Good morning bongers.

Orange were the pillows as nice as you remember? I hope so.
I guess you are getting some freezing weather down there, werid huh?

HI Cubby, how's it going today?

4U, did you win lots of money last night?

BIU Peeps.


----------



## cubby (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning BHC,
   A crappy week is taking a turn for the better, thankfully. 
I was supposed to fly down to Stafford Texas for Ray Price's birthday party/concert, but now things are a bit up in the air. If I don't find out by 2pm, then I'll just stay home, get blitzed, and celebrate without him.
*Happy 87th Ray !!!* 
*RoseBud*, I've never tried the oil, is it any good? How do you use it? I saw some of those "pens" (I thought they were syringes) in a recent *4U* pic and thought they would be awful messy. 
*Mom*, what kind of food has the kid been feeding you lately, have you figured out what's up?
*Drft*, what's a self-sustaining vegitable garden? Is it made of perennial food crops? Throw up some pics as you progress. We like all kinds of gardening.
.
.
.
Time to BIU BHC...please join me in toasting Champagne Ray, the man who put the Honky in HonkyTonk...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2013)

:bong:

no big winner here...atleast not till the Bronco game

:ciao:  back to bed:bolt:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 12, 2013)

morning BHC---same o same o---football hash and a nap for me today---getting a bit tired of this cold weather---be well---check you later

:bong: :bong: 


:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2013)

I just vaped some green off the plant satori. I am home again...Life is good. Thank you all for standing by me while i was without.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 13, 2013)

:afroweed:   Greetings programs and BIU   :bongin:  :bongin:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 13, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning Bongers!!!
> What's going on around here?? Where'd everyone go? Our little club is getting smaller.
> We may have to send out some search dogs to find *Duck* and *Ozzy*. *4U*, does Kandi have one of those orange rescue dog vests? It would look good with her new haircut
> I had to fire an employee yesterday. He's worked for me for 8 years, and 6 months ago started stealing from me....because his new wife wants a swimming pool.
> ...



morn cubby and everyone else. i think everyone is sick cubby, i know i was.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao: *Astro*...I am feeling better now...but have to Harvest a few plants

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 13, 2013)

I had my damn flu shot when I was in hospital.  The shooters somehow forgot to tell me that the shot can give you a case of the flu.  :angrywife:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 13, 2013)

Morning Bongers! 

So,Rose, what did ya think of the oil? What kind of oil did ya try, bho,iso?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I had my damn flu shot when I was in hospital.  The shooters somehow forgot to tell me that the shot can give you a case of the flu.  :angrywife:



I know how ya feel Girl..I got a flu shot a few years back and never got so sick in all my life..Ill take my chances now a days

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   1* and sunny here. The icyness is crazy. It was in the 40s yesterday, so alot of the snow melted and refroze overnight, now it's like crosscountry ice capades. And it just started snowing again.
*Astro*, good to see you 'round again. Hope things are going well.
*4U*, what you harvesting? 
*RoseBud*, so tell us, after your little quality control sample, what are your thoughts on this Satori plant  
*Skinhead*, you got the wrong shot!!! You now need to go back and get the _ANTI_-flu shot. Having the flu sux, all you can do is sleep and wait for it to move along.
   I hope Ray Price enjoyed his birthday as much as I did  I haven't _drank_ in a year, last night I emptied a bottle of George Dickle, this morning I've had a pot and a half of coffee. I think the coffee and booze people must be in cahoots. 
   BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Morning All,

YYZ, so sorry you got the flu and were in the hospital, that is terrible. I hope you feel better each day. sheesh.

AM, this is what I had.. Planet Organics BHO: Malawi Gold
Planet Organics Butane Hash Oil (BHO) is similar to budder, but with a stickier consistency.  Such a tiny bit and I was toast.

Cubby, you keep things so interesting for me. I am embarrased to say I had to look up Ray Price yesterday,  did you go or stay home and celebrate? Then i had to look up George Dickle. As you can guess, i don't know my country music or good booze.
That has to be so slick with fresh snow on top of melted ice the froze. Your not going out are you?  The satori...aw yes, aw yes, aw yes, think i will go steal another nug. She comes down next weekend.

4U, biu while harvesting. Tell Kandy Hi.

Hi Orange! Hi Duck!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao: *cubby*

we took Frozen Lava....Purple diesel...not sure how peeps smoke this stuff that smells of fuel...

My Broncos played the worst game ever and very dissapointed in manning..okay nuff that crap

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao: bongers---pretty dang cold here too @ 34*---that's enough to keep me inside most of the day watching the NFL---

bummer XYZ---like 4u---i don't do flu shots either because i don't trust big pharma---not uncommon for them to experiment with their drugs at the expense of the general public---i just try to keep my hands washed and away from my face/eyes so as not to invite any freeloading germs into my body---they say that that is the most common way to prevent the cold---germs are taken into the body by peeps rubbing their eyes---seems to be true in my case or i am just not a very good host---knock on wood---copious amounts of the hippy lettuce---and when a cold might be knocking on your door---1/5 of bourbon seems to be enough to send them germs down the road

may just have to take some of my own advice today as a preventative measure---  

you all have a great day and don't accept any wooden nickels


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 13, 2013)

4u---what happened to all her fluffy hair


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2013)

kandy is kold.


----------



## cubby (Jan 13, 2013)

On the Winnie the Pooh blanket :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

morning bongers

36*  today and lots to clone

Kandi is okay but yeah she needs her sweater on..:giggle:   She loves her blanket 

Have great day everyone
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2013)

Kandi looks like she went to the hair dresser for a shave---sweater would be good

morning rosebud, smokinmom, xyz, am, cubby, drft and duck where ever you are, and anyone i missed

still cold as the north poll here---kinda over it 

got this neighbor cat that i give snacks to that has been having sleep overs---cool cat but still ain't got the gopher catching skills down just yet---literally chillin around the pad today playing catch up on the chores

you all have a great day and check you later

:bong: :bong: 2fer monday


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2013)

I may have to give ducky another call and whip him into shape.  :giggle: 

High everyone, happy Monday.

4u, that was a very smily dog before you got her shaved, and now she almost looks embarrassed.    She's still super adorable.

rose, when do you fetch the new pup?

Os, drift, cubby- hope you're having a great day.  Keep those bongs loaded and lighters handy.  :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 15, 2013)

morning BHC.....went outside awhile ago,you can cut the fog here with a knife....been some crazy weather here for Jan. 75degrees.....had to get some cool air to my ladies yesterday......86 in the flower room....gonna get back to cold again by the weekend  hope everyone has a great day   BIU.....peace


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 15, 2013)

6:20.  Two extra hits (I dunno if 6:60 would do)?  :afroweed::afroweed:  

:aok:  Greetings, programs and BIU  :bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  I woke up from some thunder and knew it was below freezing out there.  Turned the news on and the lady said my area was getting thunder sleet and thunder snow.  Never heard of that before.  By noon it will be above freezing and things have tapered off.  Gosh darnet, my kids still had school.  

Biu for me, I'm going back to bed.  Zzzzz...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 15, 2013)

:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning Bong hogs!

41 years ago today I married mr rb. It was -40 degrees in Anchorage that day.  brrrr.  

BIU peeps!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Orange!


----------



## JimBud (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats Rosebud,  you two have me and the missus by 6 years.  You know that one of you qualified for sainthood after 30 :icon_smile:
Jim


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Jimbud, i wonder which one of us is a saint??? lol
Congrats to you two too. It isn't as common as it used to be. we got lucky huh.


----------



## cubby (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats *RoseBud*!!!!:clap: (we'll give a little nod to Mr.RB, he contributed...somewhat  )
.
.
.
.
it takes two to tango......but a whole case to conga.....:banana: :banana: :banana: .
.
.
it's time for Happy Anniversary Bong hits (one for each year) :bong: :bong: :bong: (and repeat.....)


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Well thanks Cubby. We got lucky, we were  young and only knew each other three months. It shoulda never worked. 


You got 38 more hits to go!!! better BIU!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome, Rosebud.  This bud's for you.  :joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2013)

CONGRATS Rose!!!!   

Everything melted and turned into a grey, yucky day.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats Rose and Mr.Rb:woohoo:


I have my pumps back running so I will not flood and I have to walk through water to get to my Jeep.

Tents are doing great especially the Satori. Started transplanting some clones of her, as she seems to clone pretty easy.

BIU gang and it is great to get my work done and be back

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2013)

Well so much for the new additions, seems like we got spammed pretty hard today.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

welcome home Duck. Thanks for the wishes. I have two satori clones that are just sitting there doing nothing. But I have some adults ready to come down..oooh baby.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah my Satori clones were sitting there for awhile then they just took off.

My cloning style is a bit old fashion but still works. Cut branch stick in  dirt


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 15, 2013)

:aok: Duck---good to see you are sorted


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2013)

:lama:  Yay ducky's back!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

welcome back *Duck*...any of the BHC  join the MP nivana group grow?....I baught the   Blackjack...Im think talk *Ray *in getting another strain and we share..what are buddies for right:aok:

My daughter is working her nail fasion on me:doh:..not bad...

:clap:  *Rosebud*..not to make ya sound OLD..but I think I was maybe...maybe a thaught in my Moms head when Mr. Rosebud was courtin ya..congrats 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh 4U, i bet you weren't even thought of yet. And if ya make me sound old it is cause I AM!  Some people say 60 is the new 40 but i think it is the same old 60. 

Your daughter is good. Are you having all your nails done?  Love the leaf. Is this the fashion daughter?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 16, 2013)

Word up Duck BIU    :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

Good Morning Bongers!

Hope everyone is well and doing fine. 

I think if the roads aren't ice, i will go to the beach tomorrow and see the little pup that some people (the breeder) think I have to have.
Of course, it could ice again. hope not.. I would like to get outta town.

Lets BIU Peeps!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

:ciao:  *Rose*..

:bong:
 weather here today by noon 43f....not sure on the PAs though  but Seattle is dry and warming up this week..drive safe if ya do go..and dont forget the Camera...be sure let the peeps  know ..we need verify this .."Special ED"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

oh...and yes..My Daughter the designer got the UV light  for Gel Nails..

do you know this?...Laura says only way she gets hers done is Gel...she pays 45 dollars when she goes...so Having JAzz do them will save Big Time and help JAz stock up colors..win win  I say


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

4U
I hope you gave her a big tip. I don't do manicures, just pedi's. My hands are in dirt a lot you know.:icon_smile:  

If I go it will be thru the columbian gorge, it should be nice if it is that warm at your house. I will take that camera and the lap top and you guys will  see the special ed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

:rofl:   after she did my Thumb..I relized you woman paint ya nails to cover the Dirt under them


----------



## cubby (Jan 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   Hope all are well today. It's 33* here today, pretty nice considering it's winter in Minnesota.
*Duck*, welcome back, it was kinda weird loggin' in in the morning and not seeing your post.
*4U* did you get your toes done as well :rofl: I painted my nails once....I used Bher Premium plus, exterior....orange.  
*Rose*, good luck with the weather. When you get there Ed will be standing by the door, with his bags packed, and ready to go.
.
.
.
.
let's get this day headed in the right direction...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

*Cubby*...I get my toes done in summer when I wear sandles...but no paint:doh:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 16, 2013)

what up ,been busy last couple days....happy late anniversary Rosie,you are one of the lucky couples to survive,so cool.....time to BIU good to see you back Duck....SmokinMom hope the weather is gettin better,we are still getting crazy 76deg weather,its suppose to get back to normal by the weekend...turn on the heat....peace all


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

34 and no wind here, feels good after what we have had the last few days

BIU :bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 17, 2013)

good morn bhc. 50 now with snow later today, maybe an inch. i guess as much as you guys talk about satori i might have to try some, is it hard to grow? have a great day all.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2013)

Good morning Peeps!

No astrobud, Satori is not hard to grow, but one person didn't agree with me saying that, as he got some big sativa pheno, but the ones I have grown are very easy. Not a lot of food, top it...good to go.

I think i am really outta here this morning. I hope so, it has been way too long since i have seen the ocean.  I am packing my new solo 1 vaporizer, some quick dried satori cause I seem to have a satori problem, not worth a hoot without it.  
I will take my lap top so I can play scrabble and catch up on you guys. Tell you about Ed and all. Mr rosebud is in charge of the plants.  He will do fine. What can happen in two or three days right???? ha.
Hugs all around!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2013)

Have a safe trip Rose

And be sure to stick your toes in the water, I always do

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Duck, really, in January in the pacific? Ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 17, 2013)

:ciao: Good morning BHC,
Hope all are well this fine AM. 7* and sunny here today.
*Rose*, have a safe and fun trip, we'll be waiting on the patio when you and Ed get back. I don't know how much I'd trust a *Duck* who claims to put his _TOES_ in the water.......I have yet to see a duck with toes  

.
.
.
:banana: :bong: :banana: :bong: :banana:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 17, 2013)

:bong: it up!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

24 and windy here.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   22* and a bit cloudy. It's a good day to just hang out and :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

:ciao:  37* 

But its Friday  :yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

The waterways  are making ice and all the enjoyable sounds that come with it. My dog is staring hard at it and cannot figure it out:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey *4u* :ciao:

Check this link out

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30

He will live in infamy :laugh:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 18, 2013)

4,294,967,295 posts per day?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2013)

Sup bhc 

My oldest turns 15 tomorrow.  Unreal.  Seems like yesterday he was a toddler. 

He's having a LAN party tomorrow with his buddies and I've been trying to get this house in order.  Fun stuff!  Well, hash does make it a little more entertaining, .

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> 4,294,967,295 posts per day?



I bet his/her fingers are sore

High SmokinMom:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey ducky


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 18, 2013)

morning all---very pleased to report a bit of a warm break in the weather here---turned some dirt yesterday and fill some buckets today---may even get a bit of a tan working in the out doors

have a great day  :bong: :bong: topped with a bit-o-hash fo you sm


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 18, 2013)

that finger nail paint job is cool 4U....i didnt know u liked to dress up!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

hey..anything to help my kids

nice too see ya around *Trillion*

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 18, 2013)

very nice to see you $u...and everyone else!.....hope everything is going awesome for everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> 4,294,967,295 posts per day?



60%    SPAM  :doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

*Smokmom*...whats a LAN party?

was thinking maybe a web thang..that would meen no kids in house...lol...yeah..Hash is good


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2013)

4u- from wikipedia

A LAN party is a temporary, sometimes spontaneous, gathering of people with computers or game consoles, between which they establish a local area network (LAN), primarily for the purpose of playing multiplayer video games.

A nerd party basically.  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

oh...thanks...I just spoke with *ozzy*...he is well and has Lost your # Mom...he said he will be at the # you know for a few days..wants ya give him a call...he mentioned you too *Duck*

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 18, 2013)

whoever talks to him---please give ozzy my regards---and pass this to him from me---thanks :48:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 19, 2013)

me too!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Ozzy called me 2, 4u, after you. Sounds like he will be back after Feb. Came down the mountain to take care of his Mother and Brother that have the flu. SmokinMom I imagine you will be also getting a call.

Oh and he also said for the BHC  to :bong1: or :bong1::bong1:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay, I'm glad he will b back soon.  

Unfortunately I'm off to east Texas where the Internet is kinda spotty.  Hopefully I'll have cell service.

Wish me luck.  It's always tense being around my mom.  Only reason we're going is because my oldest doesnt want lil sis and lil bro here for the party.  Kinda glad, being surrounded by a bunch of 14 yr olds all night doesn't sound like fun.  There's a case of Mountain Dew in the fridge so they can b up gaming all night, lmao.

Later peeps, wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 19, 2013)

good luck sm---14 yr olds up all night taking shots of the dew and gambling---whaaaat


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi peeps,

It is over 50 degrees and sunny on the Oregon coast. The puppy is so sweet and yes he will come home with me. 

Good to hear about Ozzy. Good luck Sm.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2013)

> The puppy is so sweet and yes he will come home with me.



All of us already knew that Rose

Your heart is to big not to bring him home

Did you stick your toes in?

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 19, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> All of us already knew that Rose
> 
> BIU :bong:



true that

what's the puppys name

let's see let's see let's see


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah *Rose*...me need see this  "ED"

you went by Seattle and didnt swing by for a few :bong1: for the road


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well the 53 mph winds are over but now the temps are dropping

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
-1 here today, guess I won't be lounging 'round the yard in my thong :shocked: 
*Rose*, I told you he'd be waiting by the door   I love it when puppies find great homes :clap: 
As *4U* said, lets see some pics!!! And the crowd chants...ED ED ED  :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
I guess we need to give ED his official BHC welcome...
BIU ED :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish i could BIU with all of yall but i have been out for over a week now....SUCKS.

But to the rest of yall.....carry on!

Great to see all of you and glad you are all OK.

WELCOME ED!!!!!!! PIC PIC PICS!!!!

trill


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear and cold here today, a cool 19*

Good day to biu. I will do a few for ya ToA :bong:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
-10 here today. A bit too cold to do much outdoors, tho I may go for a walk after breakfast.
BUUUUT, I think we should all pitch in and do alittla extra bonging for those less fortunate.... 
So here we go.....one for me :bong:  one for Trill :bong:  one for me :bong:  one for Ozzy :bong:  one for me :bong: .....you get the idea


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2013)

Good morning from rose and Howard Kensington__last name____. Howard means brave heart and he has one.
He is the runt and was pretty beat up by his littermates, I have never seen a dog so afraid of dogs at 9 weeks. He is like a battered woman. Here he is ...Howie:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhhh what a nice looking puppy.
He is looking mighty happy in his new home.

Glad that you all made it back safe


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Duck. It was very foggy but we didn't have any ice or any trouble other then the baby got car sick.

I missed you guys!! BIU!!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 21, 2013)

Howie---super cool---think it's great when peeps give their pets people names---way to go Rosebud

:bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Extra, we sure do have dogs and satori in common. A couple of things very dear to my heart. I am glad your runt came around fast. Nice to meet you.

Orange, the name kensington came from the street he was born on, and he seems a little royal. Thanks.


----------



## cubby (Jan 21, 2013)

:ciao:  What's up *Howie*!!!!
Looking good *Rose*, does he have that new dog smell??? OH..NO,that's new car...forget it  
He'll be right at home as soon as he realises he is at home. let the puppieness begin:banana: :banana: :banana:
Good score *Rose*
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2013)

:bongin:  on the :20


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2013)

Cubby, thanks for the thoughts on our little boy.  

Here some pic's from the beach. It is 28 and overcast here.. But i did see the sun for a few days.
Hope the sun is shining on all of you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2013)

:ciao:  *Howie*

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 21, 2013)

AWEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome RB!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A chilly 5* this morning....burrrrrrr.

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 22, 2013)

morning all,my wifes grandmother passed away over the weekend,have tons of family headed this way for the service,she was a great woman and will be missed by many,RIP grandma Franks.....time to BIU with my sis in law that we havent seen in years,she brought some pretty amazing Fla homegrown up with her,WAKE AND BAKE


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2013)

:bong:

Rains return tonight:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about grandma Franks Mrfist

Rose, he is beautiful!  And damn, can't imagine being at the beach when it's so cold.

Hi ducky, cub, 4u, OS, trill (thanks 4 the rep ) and anyone else I'm forgetting.

I had an opportunity present itself that I think I'd be foolish to pass on.  The parents of a friend of my daughters invited me to go with them to Jazzfest in New Orleans in May.  They are driving and the show tickets and hotel rooms are already paid for.  All I'd need to bring is food/beer money.  The music is Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Some of the big names are - Maroon 5, Willie Nelson, Fleetwood Mac, The Black Keys (woot!!!!!), Hall and Oats and tons of lesser known acts.  I looked at the website and it showed what kind of food would be sold there, guess I better start liking crawfish, ha ha.  Anyways, it sounds like an awesome time and I need to start saving my $ cuz beer and food will add up.  I'm so damn excited!!!!!!  Such a generous offer and I'll do all I can to take them up on it.  

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning bongers!

It is 27 and overcast, Burr is right Duck. Hope you have your winter coat (feathers) on

Mr Fist, sorry about your wifes grandmother. Glad you get to smoke with your sister in law.  Tell you wife, my condolenses.

I have a couple of satoris that will come down this week! YAY.

Howie loves Mr rb the best. The feeling is mutual, i can tell. Thank goodness.


4U, Howie barks like a little girl...i hope that changes.

Thanks TOA, and it is very nice to see you again.

BIU PEEPS!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2013)

Very COOL SM!!! Do it!


----------



## cubby (Jan 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
-12 here today, that's cold. It's even too cold too snow.I took my Christmas tree down this morning. 
*Mom*, that sounds like a great opportunity. I would bring plenty of money, you know beer at that venue is gonna' be spendy. I would avoid the crawfish though.....mudbugs are not food. I avoid dinning with folks who think roadkill Opposum covered in cockroach crootons in company vittles.
Did you ever find out what your son was feeding you for?

.
.
.
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 22, 2013)

Rosebud

4U said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> He's French......


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2013)

SmokinMom:woohoo:

I was there a few years ago. They have like a dozen stages at the fairgrounds, then afterwards you hit the French Quarter for more fun. Make sure to stop by the Blacksmith Bar(down the street from Margaritaville) and there is a bar-b-que place that has the best Barbeque shrimp and bread next to that really fancy place(Antonio's?). Sure with I could go Been there a few times and always come back with fun memories.

Have fun and you got to go:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Busy day here today. Going to the city today.

8* and dropping

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2013)

Morning bhc

47 degrees right now, 74 and sunny this afternoon . 

Biu!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 23, 2013)

good morning to all my peeps,cold 29* outside,thx Rosie and SM for your comments on grannie Franks, yesterday we had the whole family in town for the service and funeral RIP grandma..... Smokin mom,I lived in New Orleans back in the 80s and attended the festival many times,some of the best music Ive ever witnessed.......saw Santana one year,along with Al Dimeola,Jeff Beck,Stanley Clark and many more artist of the day...you will def love the fest.................time to BIU and get to work,have to install a ps pump on a caravan fun fun fun.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2013)

Good morning Bongers!

We say Santana is Alaska, mr rb slept thru it... good stuff being passed around that night.

It is cold 26 overcast and yucky. good thing there is a new puppy pants in the house to liven things up a little.

BIU peeps. Good to see each of you!

Nice Ice bong *4U*. you didn't really grow pot in **** did you?

Have fun in town Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice ice bong *4u*:aok: I wonder if I drill a couple holes in the river if it would work:laugh:

No fun in the city *Rose*, had a date, and not the kind that one likes

*mmf2* when I was there we also seen Santana, I was at the Greek Flag in the crowd

TMT time to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2013)

i will join you Duck, sorry it was a not fun trip. Hope it worked out ok though, or at least it is over.

It is time to BIU!!! :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: Full time potty training going on here.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

> Full time potty training going on here.



Dogs a quick learners though, still glad my days of that is over with my pups.

Once that is done may be  you can train Howard to fetch the bong and vape for you.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2013)

9:18.  Presumably there is some way to contrive "4:20" from it.  BIU :vap-Bong_smoker:  :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

called practice for the :20 yyz:laugh:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2013)

67 right now in Big D.  It is beautiful.  Slight breeze and not a cloud in the sky.  

I was gifted a Pax premium vaporizer this morning and can't wait to try it.  I've never used one of these before, well I took a puff from a volcano bag once but I was too high to remember any details.  Gonna try it here in a few.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey SmokinMom thanks..... now this 7* does not feel as cold :laugh:

Rose got the Cheddarwurst going good today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2013)

yep I grow in Human waste

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2013)

that's 1 big ice bong you got there 4u---you must of made it outside with your cold temps up there---can't imagine you got any empty freezer lying around just to store that thang

mornings fellow stoners on 5:37 am :bong: :bong: 

rainy here 68*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

How ya doing OS?

Still cold here, but it's to warm up sometime

Doing a combo of sdmxpa and cheddarwurstII and I feel good :hubba::hubba:

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

Good morning bongers,

4U, i know I asked...but i hope it is packaged at least. 

Duck, did i beat you up this morning, or I should say to the BHC? 

Howard is so darn cute I can't stand it. The other dogs get a long well except when he tries to nurse the big boy we have. He gets a little nervous. I had to put a white bandana on him cause he is so dark you can't see him and I don't want Bud to trip on him.
Here they all are this morning.



Hope everyone is good here today. Orangesunshine, why are you up so early? Smoking the pink momma? A good plan.

BIU Peeps! It is Thursday!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2013)

got alot on my few brain cells left but doin' ok duck---thanks for asking---you?---i might be trimming some of that sdm/pa today---have you tried it yet


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2013)

Just to the BHC Rose unless you been up for awhile

Was explaining a few things over at another site this morning.

I was thinking that a LED collar would work great for the pups. Mine a both black and once you right yourself from tripping over one you are tripping over the second one. And why will they not move is beyond me:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2013)

Been hitting on it off and on for about 5 days now

The longer the cure the better it gets.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

Duck, do they have those? I looked at the reflective collars but if you don't have lights on in the house, those don't work. LED? I need to look into that.

My other dogs know to get outta the way, but not the baby. Thanks Duck. I appreciate you. Congrats on the smoke, i need to catch up with you if I can. Sounds great.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2013)

> Duck, do they have those? I looked at the reflective collars but if you don't have lights on in the house, those don't work. LED? I need to look into that.



I do not know if they do or don't, just thought it would be a great idea. Since they of low battery consumption and light weight. If you make and sell them will you give a cut after your first Billion$


----------



## cubby (Jan 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
*Rose*, your pack looks cool. If you're gonna' put LEDs on them, use the LED grow lights...then we'll see just how big a standard poodle can get (with the right nutes or course  )
-7 here this morning, the fireplace is going and I'm enjoying the radiant type heat, the sounds and smells are cool too. 
I got up this morning started a pot of coffee, sparked up a bowl, then started breakfast. After breakfast I went in the kitchen for a refill on coffee....and couldn't find the coffee pot :confused2: I was standing there looking all around like a nut. I eventually found it....for some reason I put it in the fridge. (I should have looked there first, that's where I usually find the remote)
I'm _NOT_ getting old.....I'm just test driving senility.
You Peeps have a good one, and BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think your old Cubby, I think your stoned. LOLOLOLO


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> If you're gonna' put LEDs on them, use the LED grow lights...then we'll see just how big a standard poodle can get (with the right nutes or course undefined )



:rofl: :rofl:



			
				Rose said:
			
		

> I think your stoned.



ditto.....ditto....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

Putin some green on the page


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

:bong:

and PAss:bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: 



​


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

and Howard:ciao:

I got the crud that has been going around

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh no Duck, is it the flu or the bad nasty cold? Drink lots of water and take really good care of yourself. Sorry you got it. It is from your trip to town I bet. Shoot.

I need to take down two satori's today. That will be fun after it is done huh.
Howard runs like crazy and plays then stops and drops and sleeps. I forgot about that. Kinda like us huh.

BIU Peeps, it is Friday!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh no duck, flu?  They say its the worst ever flu season.   Atleast that's what the media says each year.

TGIF, any special weekend plans?  

Hi rosie, I c u down there.  He's so cute!  How's he adjusting to the new home?

Hi 4u, cubbers, os, fist and anyone I may be leaving out.  What's been goin on with you?

4u, still got the badazz manicure?

After 2 days of beautiful spring-like weather, it's back to old man winter.  The fog has lifted but it's quite gloomy.  Only 58 for a high.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 25, 2013)

what up peeps,got down to 28* last night walked in my ladies room and it was like 45* had to hook up a ceramic heater,I hate the cold Please go away......on the other hand,BIU and have a great day got to put some strings on my Gibson for the show tonight....hope u are feeling better Duck,just got over that mess....Rosie I love the bandana...nice shots 4u.....peace


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

2:40.  Stand on your head and BIU :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks for the well wishes everyone

I am going back to bed

Right after a BIU :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Duck, get well soon.  Like every third individual I encounter has/had some sort of cold, flu, flesh-eating bacteria, et cetera.  At least this time my snout wasn't stuffed up.

I asked one of the orderlies if I could light a lighter (most of my medics know I smoke), forgetting that the oxygen tanks in the room would have blown the whole building to kingdom come.  Boy, was I _drugged._


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning All, I am glad your better now YYZ.

Duck, i was thinking of you yesterday, would have liked to be able to transport some minnestrone soup i made. I hope you get over this fast. So sorry your sick.

I had a crappy day yesterday, I went with a friend to put her 15 year old doggie to sleep. She had never had to do that before and was scared. Then the day just got weirder. BUT, today is a brand new day and we can make it what we will right?
BIU peeps. If i don't take my satori down today it is going to be amber, and that is not good in this case. Hugs to each of you!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

Sup Rose  :bong2:  

Yeah, I usually get the flu (with the sneezing, squirts and pus-infused coughs) one or two times a year, topped off by an occasional cold and possibly pollen allergies depending on where I happen to be and the local wind-pollinated flora.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2013)

:bong:

sleep

:bong:

sleep

:bong:

sleep:ciao:


----------



## heal4real (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all Much Love Heal


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Heal.  
Hope your sleeping duck.
Cubby, i see you are here, how bout you guys come over and help me take down two satoris? I have no motivation...

I know, BIU! first, then harvest...:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish I was over this illness, cause I would be there Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish you were too Duck. I have done one branch and took a break.. what a baby..Ok, i am going back in...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 26, 2013)

what up time to BIU hope everyone is doing good today,this is a pic of some Pineapple xpress at 50 days,Im having stoner isues downloading this one I think worked.........


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 26, 2013)

tools of the trade.............


----------



## cubby (Jan 26, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> tools of the trade.............




I'd put up the "tools" of my trade....but alas, site rules prevent it...BOW-CHICKA- WAWOW......:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:.....

.
.
*Rose*, trimmers in hand...I'm on my way...
.
.
. BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning Duck, hope your feeling better today.

Cubby, you do porn? Why did I read it like that?  must have been the chica wow wow.

Mr Fist. Love the guitars and the bud. Hope your gig was a good one last night. Hope you played some Janice. Very pretty guitars. and bud.

Howie is a handful. He ate a whole mouse yesterday outside. Glad i wasn't there to witness that. I won't be kissing him again. yuck.

BIU peeps, I am.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 27, 2013)

morning,long weekend,ready to chill...I was tryin to upload pics and posted that by accident"tools"..........had a great night and the gibson rocked I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2013)

Rose..I think that they were bread for that. They are a rat dog

mmf2...nice buds:aok:

felling a little better, I was getting tired from doing nothing and lying in bed, I think taking the dogs out in 9* temps help......or the 10 BIU I do after coming in, but it is one of the two

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

I am glad you are a little better Duck.

standard poodles/rat dogs?? I think your funny. They are german Duck hunters, so you better watch out. I think Howie might be the first in my group to do it. gross.

Got my satori done last night. Had about 5 huge colas each plant. Heavy colas. I might weigh it  when dry. I need to up my game in fimming and topping.


----------



## cubby (Jan 27, 2013)

*Mr. Fist*, you got some nice guitars, did you know Hammy plays as well? And your pineapple express looks very tasty.
*Rose* I thought you knew I was a porn star  , in my mind anyway  
You're gonna' have to sit Howie down and explain to him "He's Not A Cat!!!" (feel free to use the exclamation points). But on the up side, you now know he's neither wasteful nor finicky. 
I hope everyone's getting past this flu. It's really bad this year. I have been fortunate enough to have avoided it ....so far. 
Let's do this BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 27, 2013)

what up Cubby,yes and thx cant wait to try it,never smoked px but I loved the movie and had to go at it,awesome aroma,I have 1 blueberry gum going,she is gettin there also.....I am going to try some satori soon,I hear so many good things....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice tools *meetfist*...that PineExpress looks mighty nice too

*Duck*..glad ya feeling better

lets share this LArry OG
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 27, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMM Larry


        :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

I think i love larry.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think i love larry.



I thought his name was Mr. Rb? .....:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, I love him too.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2013)

:bong: it up!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2013)

High guys.  A lil under the weather here too.  Got lots of cooties floating around the BHC, lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2013)

not on me!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2013)

LMFAO toa!!

Cough, cough.  Sorry about that.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 27, 2013)

hey SM hope you get feeling better,allright what is Larry,Ive been out of it for awhile,tell me more.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

:ciao: *meetfist*

Larry OG
h*BIU*p://www.medicaljane.com/review/larry-og-strain-review/

:bong:

Hope ya feel better soon *Mom*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hope you get feeling better *SM*, it is no fun

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im trying Larry outdoors the coming season.


----------



## cubby (Jan 28, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
Hope you're feeling better*SmokinMom*.
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

Another Monday

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

Good morning BHC,

Sm, i hope you feel better today. I also hope it isn't the flu.

Drft, I am glad you are  going to get some Larry.

4u. Thanks for posting that. I have half  larry w/medicine woman, and it does taste like pine and it does look light green like that. Very cool info.

TOA: no cooties here either. stay well.

Cubby! what up?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks y'all.  

A lil better today, or that might be because I have a quiet, empty house, lmao.

It was 68 degrees at 7am this morning and humid.  Should give way to sunny skies and a high around 74.  I'm going to enjoy it today, tomorrow is going to be mostly thunder storms.

BIU folks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 28, 2013)

i love yall....have a great day! 


ohh and .... BONG IT UP!!!

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2013)

Rose, I just drempt about you and Mr rb.  You drove an RV, the fancy bus looking type and parked in front of my house.  Y'all came in and met the kids then Mr rb told me to step outside with him and you quickly followed.  Sparked up some of your homegown then the 3 of us went to a waterpark.  Strange.  Cuz in my dream it wasn't even close to being waterpark weather.  
You guys were SO nice.  Thanks for visiting me.  :giggle: 

Well, not a very productive day so far concidering I've already had a nap.  

Anyone want some of this smoked brisket?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2013)

That is a funny story SM:laugh:

I will take a heaping plate full if you will hold this :bong1: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

me too *Mom*...Im hungry...

are you awake?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

What a great dream. An RV huh? We are that age, omg, i don't think i could grow on the road though.  Love your dream SM! lol Thanks for having us over.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2013)

You're welcome anytime rose.  

Want any sauce with that ducky?  Duck sauce?  Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!

4u, just barely.  

Sup cubs!  High toa!  Drift!

Where's fist and OS?

And the rest?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

SmokinMom's warm weather is here now and now comes the flood
Glad I got my pumps fixed

BIU BIU BIU

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2013)

Good morning ducky.  Sounds like we will have the same weather today.  They're calling for a high of 74 with thunderstorms.  Hard to get motivated kinda weather.  I think I'll just vape all day.  

No dreams of you last night rose.  I was kinda hoping there would b cuz you're one cool lady and we didn't have enough time yesterday, haha!!!!

So, how's the weather where y'all are?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2013)

hope ya have a floatation device Duck...

Rain here and 44f

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2013)

42 and cloudy here with lots of dogs.

BIU PEEPS!

Sm, 74 and thunderstorms sound delightful to me. BIU Baby.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it 1999?

Cause I am biu'ing like it is.


Love the cheddarwurst

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2013)

what up BHC,woke up today and low and behold I feel like the flu bug has landed.....feel terrible,sore throat,stuffed up......no hits for me today,suppose to have band practice tonite,think I will climb back into bed and ride this out.......


----------



## cubby (Jan 29, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
32* and cloudy. Fairly crappy looking day, all in all. 
OH Well................there's only one thing to do...........:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2013)

Fist, I hope u feel better soon.  Here's some virtual chicken soup.

Cub- how crappy is crappy?  That sounded weird, lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 29, 2013)

62 and sunny now....perfect time for a sesh'.


:bong: it up!!


hope yall are having a great day!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2013)

Im in :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2013)

thx SM I heard you make the bomb vcs....I feel somewhat better,canceled practice,gonna try some grand daddy purps,it is realy purple lookin and has a berry fruit aroma........ BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2013)

heres a picture,I tried to upload a better shot but it wont post,says I have exceeded 488.3 kb??? pretty tasty nuggets,my taste isnt at 100% with this cold.......


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 29, 2013)

nice buds bro!


:bong:


1

:bong:

2


:bong:


3



HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

50 mph winds and rain this morning

Good day to stay in and biu 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 30, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,
19* and overcast this morning. Hope everyone's feeling better. (I am)





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cub- how crappy is crappy?  That sounded weird, lol.




*Mom*, yesterday morning was one for the books....The first hour of my day was a horror! 
I got up and stubbed my little toe on a door frame...and spent the next 15 minuets hopping and cussing :cry:
When I finally got to the kitchen for my morning Coffee, poured myself a big mug, started emptying the dishwasher, where I proceeded to knock the coffee mug from the counter into the dishwasher. So I re-started the dishwasher and mopped the coffee from the kitchen floor. :cry:
Then on to making breakfast. While I was cooking some bacon I got an itch and when I went to scratch it, I ended up stabbing myself in the face with the fork I was holding :rant:
That was enough for me. I grabbed my coffee, my bong, and headed for the music room where I spent the next 3 hours listening to classic rock...LOUD!!! 
Just one of those days where I say to myself "if I weren't an insomniac, I'd go back to bed ...and stay there!!!"


Well, enough of that whinning....As Lynard Skynard would say...Tuesdays gone with the wind....


So today I'm just gonna' enjoy the company of the BHC and BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh goodness Cubby!  I know I shouldn't laugh but that's some funny stuff.  Hope today's better for you.

Morning everyone.  

It's freakin windy here, blowing my car all over the road.  Crazy stuff.

Biu friends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2013)

47f and rain today

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2013)

Cubby, I do laugh at your expense. I was feeling really sorry for you about your toe and the coffee, but when you got to the stabbing yourself, i just burst out loud snorty laughing. Almost spit my coffe out.  I am glad you are better today. Really.

Duck, how are you feeling now?

Looking like nice GDP there Mr Fist, it is pretty enjoy. Glad your a little better too.

I have half the living room painted. I cleaned a part of the fireplace and couldn't see much difference. I am going to paint it. It will take forever to do. Mr rb  looked at before and after pics on line and ours does look like a before picture so he said he is ok with painting it now. Besides that he is hardly in this room and I am all the time hanging out with you guys.

BIU, i am on some still wet, never seen a cure Satori!!!!
Hi 4U, ORANGE, drft, Trill, SM (missed you in your dreams) and anyone i missed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 30, 2013)

morning---bit chilly here again today---ready for spring---keep your bongs upright and full---have a great day and best to all---:bong: :bong: :bong: :lama:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 30, 2013)

73* outside and I still feel miserable,been in the bed for the longest time,got to get up and try to shake this mess.....hope everyone is feeling better than me.....colds suck.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hope ya get feeling better mmf2.

BIU :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Sup Duck  :afroweed:

BIU :vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Good morning y'all.  It's chilly here!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2013)

Good morning all.

Hope your feeling better Mr fist.

The living room is painted...phewy, that was harder then i remember. ha.
BIU Peeps. Get all the way well peeps!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Pics please


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2013)

As soon as I paint the fireplace I will show pic's sm. It might be a while. lol
How are you today? How's your kids? 
Howard goes to the vet today for his shots.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm good rose, thanks for asking.  Much better then last night.  I was a big grouch for some reason.  Hmmmm, I didn't smoke anything yesterday.......

I'm about to have some breakfast then hit the gym.  

But running a lil slow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2013)

:ciao:   BHC

48f   and rainy

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi 4u.  Want some french toast?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Good Morning  BHC :ciao:

-10* wind chill 63* a day ago.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Brrrrr Duck and I bet Cubby. 
It is a blamy 35 here and it is Feburary and I am glad gloomy January is over.
The fireplace painting starts today. Well, more cleaning and the priming start anyway.
Howard had his first vet check. He is a healthy puppy looks like. 17 pounds. His bully litter mates are 24 pounds. 
BIU peeps, i am.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Feb 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
-13* here today. 
*Duck*, a 73* change,   I bet the trees around your place were moaning.
*Rose* how did Howie do at the vets? 
4U, Mom, Drft, OS, MMF, and any I may have mist, The weed and coffee's on the counter, grab a mug and a nug and meet me in the dinning room. Let's get this day started :bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 1, 2013)

what up my friends,feeling so much better today,cold starting to go away,a little chilly down here in the south this am....hope everyone has a great friday and weekend....just gonna chill and try to shake this bug no gigs this weekend....winter and cold please GO AWAY.............peace


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Get better all the way will ya Mr fist?

Cubby, I thought Howie would scream, but he didn't he took his shot really well. He is sick this morning though. Bud was real worried about him. He drank some water just now and went ourside ( i heard owls calling this morning just now, awesomeness) He is crying for his sisters bone right now so I think he will be fine. Did i tell you he screams like a girl?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2013)

*cubby*.. I think I am moaning worst

Staying in and joining ya

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

He screams like a girl?  LOL Poor pup!  

It was 26 degrees and sunny here.  Should warm up to the lower 50s today.  Duck and cub - brrrr.  Do you wear long johns?  I'd probably have 5 pairs on.  

Fist- I see you down there...glad you're picking up.  Sucks being sick, especially when it lingers...

Hi 4u, yyz, and I know there's more - I'm just too high to recall.  Sorry guys.  

I need to go to the gym today, I have a nice-sized blister on my heel.  The socks I wore there yesterday were too thin.  I need to find my thick, good ones.

What's everyone doing this weekend?  My only plans so far is to cook a few racks of ribs for the super bowl party at my friends house on Sunday.  Go 9ers!

:lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi duck, I see you down there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi 4u.  Want some french toast?




Thanks *Mom*

*Meetfst*...glad ya feeling better...ya have a Gig this weekend?

*Rose*...you have a sissy Dog..

*Duck *is they any coffee left?..


:bong:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 1, 2013)

To put it in Fahrenheit for you U.S. folks, it was 61 here on Wednesday and its 15 today:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi dman, hey 4u.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 1, 2013)

what up SM,I see you surfin......


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi SM,  

Have a great one everyone.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 1, 2013)

no gigs for a couple of weeks 4U,sux I need the work....we have been workin on some new material...dance tunes....What up DMANN crazy weather swing everywhere....Rosey,your dog sceams likea girl lol.........still lol.ing...thx everyone for the get well wishes,they work...SM soup is the best,havent tried the french toast yet .....rip one back for me all,trying to save my lungs for the big game on Sunday..... BIU BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

Who ya pullin' for?

And wow, I thought it was cold here.  I've got nothing on y'all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up SM,I see you surfin......



Nada...just trying to get motivated....having a hard time.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Howard had a reaction to his shot and is at the vets on IV's.:cry: 

He is too sick even to scream like a girl. He will be monitored and we will pick him up tonight.. He started have labored breathing.. He just looked at Bud, like help me. Big three inch swelling where the shot was. He won't be getting anymore shots.
Thanks for listening...back to cleaning the fireplace.
Hugs you all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh no!!!  Poor baby.   I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope Howard is ok,dang....I dont do shots well myself...cant stand them,I hope he recovers....let us know SM I guess I will be pullin for Balt. being from Maryland originally,Skins fan to the bone......


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 1, 2013)

hope the doggie gets better!!!  


I hate shots too!!!!



Bongin banana goo :bong: 

BIU!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks my friends. The vet called and said he is standing up and wagging his tail. They will decide this afternoon if he can come home or not. They better have a big enough kennel for me or mr rb if he has to stay the night.  I think he will be ok...Thanks for caring all you dog lovers. Thank you.


----------



## cubby (Feb 1, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:   Waiting on Howie....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

The vet just called and said he is crying and ready to come home.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

That's great news


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

So glad Howard is feeling better

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2013)

crying?....you got a sissy dog *Rose*...lol...

I was looking for the "Female grower thread"  did it get removed?...who started that thread?...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2013)

4u


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36169


----------



## cubby (Feb 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
1* and overcast here today, got a couple inches of new snow. 
*Rose* glad to hear Howie's doing OK. Crying like a girl.......that dog's gonna' have a complex. Mr RB's gonna' have to take Howie hunting....but not for mice!!:rofl: 
     :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2013)

Good morning all.

Cubby, that is cold. Just so ya know.

This is one wilted rosebud typing. The fireplace will be done today. 

Howie screamed when he was born for air, they suctioned him but he kept screaming. I have never seen a dog do that. I know huskies are screamers but not a poodle.ha  When he saw my dogs the first time he screamed like he was being murdered.  My dogs just look at him and say, poor ED.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2013)

:holysheep:  BHC Members, I have been reading of quite a few confiscations of seeds coming out of JFK. Not sure if it is just the one seedbank getting zapped or many. I placed a couple of orders a while back and one just went through Washington DC (I didn't even know they had one there) and the other the seedbank is holding on to till they figure out what is going on. Just thought I give ya a heads up in case you are planning an order. One dude lost a $650 auction win

TMT back to BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

13* and no wind:woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2013)

Morning bhc...43* and dry here...everyone have a  super 49ers Sunday.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2013)

Good morning All,

29 and foggy. Happy Superbowl.

Is it too early to BIU?  I think not. Join me please.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2013)

Sure will Rose

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: 

Thanks Duck.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Im in Rosie and Duck,BIU  glad Howie is fine,how is the fireplace coming,work work work.....go Ravens


----------



## cubby (Feb 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
3* and very sunny. 
I'll have a taste of that *Rose* :vap-Bong_smoker:  mmmm jawanna'


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2013)

60 and sunny here right now, expected to be around 70 this afternoon.    Y'all should come visit.  Maybe there's room in Rosie's fancy motor home...

I should get outta bed and start my day.

Speaking of days, I hope Kaepernick has a good one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Bonger buddies
:bong:


going to *Rays *for the Game...Im also making another Ice Bong..ill throw a How I did up after...heres Kandi ..im gonna paint her tail yellow:giggle:...ill take pics at Rays .Looks like the cheesel is ready ...help your selfs

Go AFC...

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheesel looks lovely!

Cutest ref I've ever soon.  

Go NFC


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Good morning peeps!  Good morning *Duck*

That is the cutest ref ever *4U*!! That Kandy is a doll baby. I love her. Oh yeah the cheese is nice too.

The fireplace is painted. The newly stained mantle goes up this morning. I will take a picture for you guys.  Mr rb likes it. I think he is surprised that he does but he does.  His TV den was the cutest room in the house, now I have a cute room too. And that BHC, may be the secret to a long marriage.

My big (older) sister is coming today from the hospital to recover here for a few days. She had surgery. We get along very well so I am glad she can come here. She is an hour away, I will go pick her up this morning.

Sorry if I talked too much, tmt, BIU!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2013)

Have a good time with your sis *Rose*

And tell her next time she does not need to go have surgery to come visit ya:laugh:

Have a safe trip

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all

Rose, I always wished I had a sister.  Gonna give her a lil bell to ring when she needs something?  Ha ha.

very good tv last night, esp the 2nd half.  Funny watching during the black out.

Last week I chipped a tooth just barely.. I knew I was overdue for a cleaning anyways so I called to make an appointment.  They said my last cleaning was April of 2009, lmfao.  So here I sit, in the parking lot with an hr to kill before I go in.  Maybe I'll go to the McDs next door for some healthy fried breakfast...Ick .

Ducky, how r u?

Hi 4u, os, fist, YYZ, and anyone else I may be forgetting..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2013)

I am doing good SmokinMom thanks for asking.

 waiting and dentist, 2 of my least favorite words.

Hook them up with some onion and garlic:laugh:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Time flies when your having fun right SM? That is a long time no dentist. Sorry you have to wait. I have two sisters. I took care of this one when she had chemo so this recovery should be lots easier then that. 

Duck, I am glad your over the bug.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 4, 2013)

:ciao: BHC 

Coffee and :bong: this morning. Its cold! Indoor weather today.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks *Rose*, I feel fantastic 

I hope you don't get it.

How is Howard and your sis getting along?


----------



## cubby (Feb 4, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
4* and sunny, got a couple inches of snow overnight, looks nice.
*Rose*, it's nice of you to look after your sister. I hope she recovers quickly. I'm sure Howie will help you.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

Here is a picture of the fireplace. Seems like it took a long time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2013)

very nice Rose...I like it..A lot:clap:How was the visit?..Does this siss smoke?
okay gots work to do..But must get head right

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you 4U, I am glad you do. No my sister doesn't smoke but she is glad I do. ha. She is doing oxy's at the moment. I have never had those but she is very happy.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Rose your fireplace looks really nice

I received my seed order from Sannies yesterday, I was a bit worried

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2013)

:ciao:   it's Tuesday

:bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2013)

The fireplace looks awesome and I love the color on the walls.  Great job, now come do mine...hehehehe.  

High everyone.

Same shiz diff day here thus far.


----------



## cubby (Feb 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
26* here today, seems warmer.
*Rose*, your living room/BHC annex turned out very nice. I don't usually like painted brick, but you did a great job on it.  
As to the rest of you.......grab your lighters and get in here , these nugs aren't gonna' smoke themselves... 
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2013)

I am there Cubby. Thank you, i didn't expect you would care for it. So i am glad you don't hate it. 

SM, i will get in my rv and be right there. 

Ok, have a great day, i am going to dig out the still wet satori today, don't tell anyone. 

Thanks for all the input on the Living room, couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 5, 2013)

cold outside but im keepin the bong nice n warmmmmmm :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 5, 2013)

lookin good Rosey,alot of time in that project.....what up BHC,gonna get back to some serious hits,time to BIU,got a little piece of some Durbin Poison,awesome smoke......


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2013)

Enjoy the poison mr fist. I am smoking some pink momma and I am tickled with it. Smells good, tastes good, stoned good.

I have a meatloaf and baked potatos in the oven. Homemade applesauce, my sister peeled the apples. 
I need to vape a whole lot more..please join me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll vape with you rose 

I grew a Durban poison x skunk cross in 07.  During a time of frequent flyovers from helicopters I got a little (ok, a lot!) paranoid and chopped a month early.  Still got decent smoke but those extra weeks really would have made a difference.  What can I say, I was a rookie and it was in a surburban backyard.   

If y'all ever get a chance to grow Misty, do it.  She was a short stocky plant and I really loved her.. Good stuff.  

Have 2 nice coronas and my pax sitting beside me.  Rose, I'll join u in that vape session.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 6, 2013)

morning all, I have to tell you,the dp was pretty awesome,great taste and buzz....knocked me out on just a few hits,I actually slept 8 hrs for the 1st time in like forever.....never tried pink momma or misty, sounds good..... hope everyone has a great day.......peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2013)

Morning mmf2:ciao:

I grew DP outdoors for years Always worried about those last couple of weeks, but it was worth it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Morning ducky, fist

What's on your agenda besides the obvious today?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning ducky, fist
> 
> What's on your agenda besides the obvious today?





:rofl:.....:huh:....:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2013)

:d


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Smart azz duck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2013)

:bong:

I grew Misty Bubble..and was the first one to have rot as it was the fatest tightest plant I ever grown ...

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2013)

Good morning bongers, it is 49 and windy here. 

Thanks SM, good to have company.

Enjoy the day bong hogs!


----------



## cubby (Feb 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
10* and cloudy here today. 
Hope you folks are all doing well.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

27* and warming, before the next Alberta clipper arrives

I think I will just clean house and BIU today

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2013)

Morning ducky

A humid 58 right now to give away to sunny skies this afternoon with a high of 71.  I may put some shorts on and bask in the sunshine later on.  Very soothing to me even in early February.  

I have major med head from a couple hydrocodones and a Xanax from last night, Girly problems, lol.

Hope to go work out since I missed yesterday.

Ohhhh I know a great remedy- Biu everyone!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 7, 2013)

morning duck,sm,Rosey,Cubby 4u, and everyone else....finally I think my bug has left the building.....feeling almost back to normal,can breath again....gotta work on some music today for band prac tonight,hope all has a great day....BIU  pineapple xpress and blueberry gum almost there,at 62 days 12/12....cant wait....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

Happy Harvesting *mrfist*  we love our pineapple express

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2013)

Good morning ALL, hope you guys in the east stay safe with the storm.

Glad your better Mr Fist. I have a seedling of pineapple express, can't wait for your report.

Duck, biu between cleaning.

I think my sister will go home tomorrow. She is doing lots better. Mr rb has a birthday today. He got new underware and chocolate.. Hope he doesn't eat choc in his new underware, that would be wrong. 
BUI PeEPS!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 7, 2013)

happy birthday Mr RB checked my trichs today almost all cloudy on all 3 plants,a few nugs had a few amber,not much.....this cool weather must be slowing down everything.....not sure how long these will take...the only thing I could find on both strains was flowering time 8 to 14 weeks....... 4U how long in flowering for your PX.....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Happy belated Birthday to Mr Rb.:woohoo:

How's Howard?

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Morning bhc

Hi duck & cubby-how's the weather?  Keeping warm I hope..

Rose, tell the mr happy belated for me.  Glad your sis is recovering so quickly.  You're a great nurse I bet.

Fist, glad you're finally back to yourself.  

Hi 4u.  What's the pup been up to lately?

Hi OS, u doin ok?  YYZ, drift, and anyone I'm sorry I left out-  have a great Friday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Day Mr. Rose.   dont eat chocolate underware:rofl:


:bong:

Mom...heres the football pic


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
9* and sunny here today.
Morning *Duck*
*4U* how did you dye Kandi's tail?
*Rose* tell Mr RB Happy Birthday from the BHC. Chocolate and underwear.....you know you could have killed two bids with one stone.....edible undies, but not chocolate (just sayin') :rofl: 
*Mom* we're still having winter but not nearly as wintery as the North East. Can you even imagine 3 feet of snow...all at once  I grew up in souther Mass., We had one of theses storms "The Blizzard of "78", not fun, but it does bring your neighbors closer than ever. 
OS,XYZ, Drft, what's up?
Hope everyone's having a good day.
let's get the weekend started......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Gang,

Mr rb said thank you for all the birthday greetings. You guys are the best.

You guys won't believe this.  Howard has a broken leg. SM, when i say guys I mean you too, you know.

The dogs were all three playing out in the yard when mr rb was picking up dog stuff when the big guy and the little guy slammed into mr rb leg.. There went the screaming, make it he screams like a middle eastern woman... OMG, scared me so bad. We put him on a stretcher and tied him up with a sports bra...and off we went. eight hours later we got him back with a splint on his back leg. No surgery but they had to put him out to set it...NO kidding. The screaming is so weird. He bit mr rb. so far mr rb's birthday isn't going so really well. 
My sis goes home today. Howie needs to learn to walk again. He has to have a platic bag on his leg to go outside. 
When my sis leaves today I am going to biu non stop. Till then...hugs..and:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 8, 2013)

never a dull moment around the rosebud teepee---my best to howie and a happy b-day to mr rb

morning all---little bit o rain here today---still colder than i like it and looking forward to the sunshine---getting cabin fever

sos here---lots on my plate right now---thanks for keeping me insane :heart: :bong: :bong: :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*

I hear the east cost is getting slammed with snow..we have sun and maybe 45f...as for Kandi tail..I took a water based marker and used the inners too color her tail..washed right out:aok:

*Rose*..sorry to hear of dog...I bet it was scarry...most frightfull thing I can say is a broken limb...My Nico and old daisey both broke leg and both screamed and I felt so helpless...My prayers with you and Howard

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 8, 2013)

*RoseBud*, sorry to hear of Howies mishap. The worst thing about pets getting hurt is that we really can't communicate with them. The more they scream the more freaked out we get and they freak out in response. poor little guy.
Tell Mr.RB his next birthday will be calmer. (but I'll bet he looks stellar in his new underwear and that sports bra/leg brace...:rofl: 


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr Rose..is wearing a sports Bra:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: Biu

​


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness *Rose*...That is terrible I hope Howard recovers..Poor puppy Sports bra at Rose's house:confused2:

*SmokinMom* the weather here sucks Rain, freezing rain, snow and now it is suppose to get windy(45+mph) and cold. Happy-happy-Joy-joy :hitchair:

*4u* The ADxPE looks like a mountain top covered in sugar

Good idea *cubby*.

High?

cause


I sure am

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

:bong:  enjoy the Alien dawg *duck*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good morning BHC,
27* here today:woohoo: 
*Rose * your poor pup looks sad. I hope he heals up quick. 
*4U*, I didn't know you were a native Coloradin(sp). It would appear that weed legalization follows you.......so...you ever thought of visiting Minnesota?:hubba: 
*Duck* how's the weather....spring is on the way.....if you put any faith in a groundhog. And who named that groundhog Phil? That's a dumb name for a groundhog. He should be named Oscar or Gregory, or maybe Conrad,...but not Phil.
Allright the rest of you bong-hogs, let's get started :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning Peeps. Our house is back to normal kinda, if you call a sweet black puppy dragging a leg around. At least he is up and eating and drinking. He has the best human dad ever. Sis is gone, I am glad. too much cooking.

It is downright balmy *Cubby* where you are. 

Thanks each of you for caring about out little boy. He is doing a lot better.


----------



## Iams (Feb 9, 2013)

Throwin out my BHC request. I'll post the glass in the sprout shots I hope to get in the Nirvana group grow journal.

besides i need that long to clean it...../ looks around


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2013)

Iams, why ya leavin us?  

High everyone.  How's your Saturday?  Wait, it's probably Sunday for most of you, or you've already called it a day.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Iams...I tried to process your request, but it would not let me.

Rose.. How is Howard? and Mr.Rb? Sounds like they are forming quite an attachment to each other.

Yep SmokinMom it is Sunday here and I hope you have a wonderful day.

cubby the weather today is great, cold but no wind. I don't mind the cold, it is that darn wind. It blows right threw me.

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Good morning All, 26 degrees and SUNNY!

Good morning Duck! Of course the wind blows right thru you, your a duck. Burr. 
Thank you for asking. Howard is dragging his leg around but can go outside to potty with mr rb help.Yes, they are a team.  Bud is so gentle and nice to him. He takes his pain meds once a day and doesn't seem to be in pain. He will go for a check up on Wed. He hasn't had to wear the E collar as he hasn't messed with his splint. He is a good little boy with some bad luck.

Speaking of bad luck, i have spider mites!  I will be working on that today and will be BIU as well.

Love me some bhc!. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## cubby (Feb 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and cloudy, a bit of rain falling now. Supposed to turn to freezing rain, then sleet, then as much as 14" of snow.....winter is back :yay: 
*Duck*, I hear ya' on the wind. I don't mind the cold, but the wind I could do without. 
*Rose*, I'm walking in Yakima this morning. Well, I'm virtually walking in Yak. I bought a new treadmill that has a computer on it and I can use Google Maps to walk anywhere, with a street view. 
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Where in Yak are you Cubby, what street? So you see all the houses? 
If you want, walk on down here, I will fix ya dinner.  That is a cool treadmill that does that.


----------



## cubby (Feb 10, 2013)

*Rose*, I'm walking Nob Hill Blvd, East to West, Headed towards the community college.....this things a trip. 
You can see houses and everything. technology is amazing...and a little scary.
I'm gonna' hook the treadmill up to my computer for a better view. The treadmill has a 9" screen, but I use a 42" T.V. for my regular computer monitor (it's great for bud porn  ).


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

That is cool *cubby* But like you said it is a bit scary. Have you come across any of those google map dudes that stand on the street and do weird things yet?

What a bummer *Rose* I too have picked up a few mites this grow. I thought I killed them when they were in quarantine but they have reared their ugly heads once again I just put 7000 predatory mites in there, so I will let ya know how it goes. 

TMT need to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Cubby, tomorrow go to Tieton drive and about 40th, there are good french fries on the left and big ole victorian house on the right, I lived in with 5 girls. Oh boy did we have fun.  That is amazing you can do that. Maybe you should drag the ave.

Duck, I don't think I have ever had them in flower...but maybe I have. I am sorry you do. Did you order the beneficial mites? I am going to hit um with liquid lady bugs and then the charged water stuff and clean the heck out of the flower room. Never a dull moment.

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep, I ordered them. Big supplier close by.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

That is great. They worked really well when i used them, but the store i got them from went out of business. hm... i need to look into ordering them close by. Thanks for the idea Duck. I bet yours are gone by now.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope so Rose but I a holding my fingers crossed as it is still early. I know I over did the amount release but I wanted to get them bad boys out of there and it takes awhile I guess. I have not checked the flower tent since I released them 2 days ago but I will tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

When i used them it was awesome. I hope yours are all gone. I think it is weird to get them in the winter.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is that Rose? and are you talking about spider mites or the predatory mites?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

> Iams...I tried to process your request, but it would not let me.




Maybe hes not real Bonger...:rofl:   Just funning Iams....welcome to the club...we still need see a glass piece from you and you need a numer...oh..and ya to send *Hick*..your most bug infested hermie weed ever...:spit:

*cubby*...yes was born and raised in colorado...Boulder mostly and even mowed John Elways yard when he was Rookie...Have a signed football from him too...sure wish I could get Minisoda on the trail...stay warm and keep the Bong a bubblin
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

:ciao:  *Duck*....I think *Rose *is talking lady bugs?  as I know its hard to find them local here in winter time...and when I used them mine all died or got suxed out the fan..lol..

*Rose*...how is Howie feeling...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh ok 4u, I did not get lady bugs. I got 2 different kinds of predatory mites. I read here that many people that used them had the same problem with the Ladybugs so I didn't consider them.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I am not typing clearly, wonder why? Oh yeah, stoned.

I think it is weird to get spider mites in the winter. My grow shop changed hands and they don't stock the beneficials like before. I used preditory thrips once and they worked great. I have used what you have Duck and they also worked. I don't think lady bugs would make a dent honestly. Maybe the ladybug larva, but not the mature bugs.

My flower room is a mess so it may be my own fault. I am cleaning it now and everything in there. I actually have them(mites) on Satori. Never had them on her before....( insert cuss word here)

Howie is having a nap with Mr rb., no I hear the plastic bag going on so they are going outside. Howard goes potty and looks up at you like, could ya lift me up please? What a face. Poor guy, i think the pain meds are working well. Thanks for asking *4U/* 

BIU Peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

:ciao: all

nice to hear bout howie on the mend *Rosebud*---bummer bout the mites---seems this is back to back runs you got em---might think about a fogger in that flower room before you fill er up again---best to Mr. RB

treadmill loaded with google earth sounds like good fun *cubby*---it made me think of tom hanks running around the world as forest gump :laugh: 

what's goin' on *4u*---cool story bout mowing elways lawn---how you be

keep your beak in the wind *duck* so not to ruffle them feathers

best to you *smokinmom*---is your trip still on

:bong: :bong: passing the pink mamma to anyone that might need a big fat bong rip


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2013)

I am organic Orange, I don't fogger.lol  But you are right, i did get them in veg not long ago.

Very good to see you Orangesunshine.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah Rose I am not to worried about them. Just surprised me that they survived the initial quarantine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2013)

I get mites all winter long if I dont maintain the Shed...I also have more challanges with other bugs of nature...just last week some how spiders..regular ones Hatched..i thing a nest was on one my buckets and than in the shed at 80f  they natched..was itchy nasty crap..not they do dammage just YUK!!!!...rodants..had mice last winter but aint seen any this year...

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*...we be jammin

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## dekgib (Feb 10, 2013)

Well i got all my clippings together and instead of hash i made butter so tonight there wil be brownies...and its my first self made batch...:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm---brownies


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 10, 2013)

:ciao: BHC
:ciao: Friends

:bong: BIU!

Home alone for the week. The Girlfriend went to Boston and Vermont for a long week. Just me and Benny...hangin' out. 

:bong:

I miss her already. Guess ill Marry this one! Shes a keeper.

The Veggy Garden is coming together. Im so anxious for spring so i can get dirt under my nails again! Ill snap some pics for you guys.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

I could go for some brownies right about now

I get all kinds of insects going on to, really depends on the temps. But it is cool to see what bugs you get at what temps and what one's survive when I turn the heat down. And it is really cool watching mites jump off your plants, when you take them outside to 14*- 20* temps and give them a shake.

What are you doing d-7? fishing? :laugh:
Congrats if she thinks the same

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Duck, I think so!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Greetings, programs!  :bongin:  :bongin:

I just ate my morning dose of instant espresso and sugar and I got a Rush goin' like mad.  :bolt:


----------



## cubby (Feb 11, 2013)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

Taking down a SDMxPA real soon. I just checked my calendar and it has been 10 weeks.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 11, 2013)

So...Its not far from Outdoor season here. I have ~ two months to prep, plan, pay then play.

What new strains are you excited to try this coming season? I still have some Mandala-Satori beans left to use, and im excited to try their new stuff. I believe its going to be a Mandala Grow Journal here, along with some strains ive been waiting to try, Lemon Larry and Romulan Diesel.

So what ideas do you guys have for the coming warm weather?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Sitting in front of HAL 8,999 with the fan/air conditioner going, and typing as I smoke 14 billion pounds of tobacco and drink lots of seltzer.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to try some Blue Heron from Dynasty that I am itching to try and some Psycho Crack from SickMeds Seeds

Still have a couple of weeks left for my Satori from Mandela to come down.

Could not wait any longer and chopped the SDMxPA, so I am cleaning her up

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

congrats on the Harvest *Duck*...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning Bonghogs!

Duck, ten weeks, wow, and no you know whats, that is great. I cleaned the heck outta my flower room and sprayed at lights out last night. Looks better in there.

Drft, so ask her, have you ask her? what are you waiting for, the right time?  Can't wait to see your grow this summer. Was major fun last time.

YYZ, I am working on my first but not last latte of the day. I guzzle them. I too like seltzer. Do you ever wonder about getting one of those things that make it? You know the commercial when all the coke bottles break because everyone is using the new whatever? I am thinking about it maybe.Enjoy the buzz.

Hey Cubby, where you walking today? How far are you going? Is it easier on the treadmill then outside?

Good to see you Orange, we miss you 'round these parts.
SM, what's up?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 11, 2013)

morning all---who's house is *cubby* passing today---you are invited for meatloaf tonight---when you pass bye vons/safeway would you mind picking up some milk for the mashed potato---lol

how bout a couple pics of your sdm/pa *duck*---may be dropping mine tonight---my gooey/pe is outperforming all tric counts in the room at the moment


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 11, 2013)

Rose, good to see that somebody else likes a good seltzer.  I definitely want to invest in a CO2 system because I brew beer and make soda.  I gotta get a reverse-osmosis unit because the "water" in Hell Lay tastes like something died in it.  

The only flaw of those sodamaking machines in the TV ads is the need for CO2 cartridges, which get to be pricey.  A carbonation system with a 20lb tank of CO2 is a lot more efficient.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2013)

just back in town.......i missed my :bong:


love yall. rainy and dull here!

BONG IT UP!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

OS .....here are some pics of the SDMxPA

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

OS...FYI...This was the runt that I mentioned in the Dirty Dozen thread. Grown in 64 ounce container. This one actually had the best looking buds, or at least the type I am looking for. And a lot more stinky then the others.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks *duck*---you set the bar pretty high there---looks like you got some weight in them there tops---my 1st run of those got re-vegged and picked up a bit o powdery mildew---ended pulling early cutting out the pm and into the hash can---i did manage to get some cuts of the better looking pheno without the crinkly leaves :giggle: and will be moving them in the flower room in the next few days---they are not very bushy but should fill in nicely---think the gooey/pe is gonna be the feature for my future for a while---didn't you also pop those


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

OS...I did not pop the gooey/pe I have the AD/PE at 8 weeks and frosty.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2013)

Those tops do look heavy. I hope it is a good one for you Duck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2013)

you will enjoy the AD/PE as well *Duck*...we took ours at 76days

you killed that SDM bro :clap:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks 4u, Rose, and OS

That long 4u? They must get huge bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2013)

:ciao: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-Bong_smoker:  :banana: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2013)

What ya doing up so early 4u?

:48: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

cant sleep....been having issues lately...Docs dont know why...I even stepped up my smoking...what you doing today *Duck*?....


----------



## heal4real (Feb 12, 2013)

I been up since 4:30 est but dude you are 3 hours behind me...LOL sleep isn't all it's cracked up to be. :bump: :tokie: eace: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_smiley:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2013)

Checking on the girls *4u*.

Sure hope them bene's start working, backing up my veg tent on the waiting.

Hope the docs find out what was is going on.

Howdy *h4r* :ciao:


----------



## Greivel4survival (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm glad it's majority 4;20 on every time zone. That means we like people more than the places we live (on average) and that's pretty cool.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

Good  morning Bongers, 

Hey 4U, sorry about your sleep. I hope you get it figured out, we can't have a sleepy 4U.

Duck, what does it look like in there? Are the good bugs winning? I hope so. I think I am winning the fight too. Will check later. It is a pain isn't it?

Hey ToA, it is nice to see you back here, you are the starter of this thread are you not? Thank you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2013)

where is *cubby* walking today---morning all---bottle o bourbon would help that sleep issue you got there *4u*---how's our *Rosebud* this morning---cool and sunny here today---supposed to warm up a bit in the next few days here---:yay: 

hey *duck* pulled the pink mamma out to hang yesterday and got a better look at the tags on those remaining in the flower box---it's the AD/PE that is packing the trics---2wice as much as the gooey/pe and pm---unfortunately they were the only ones i didn't get legs on when i cloned the others---rest assure that ain't happenin again---after this next run it all gets flipped over to AD/pe---thanks robz

:ciao: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to know TBE. Welcome to MP, by the way. I love a good up high, so it is nice to hear about White Castle doing that for you.

Orange, i am ok. The puppy is feeling better and wants to play with the little Kali and he is forbidden to play for one month.. This could be a long month. How are you doing Orange? Are you real busy right now? You love the ad/pe is that what I am picking up?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2013)

that'a a 2 :cool2: :cool2: for the AD/PE from me---try to spot up some pics tomorrow---are you running it *Rosebud*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

No, i haven't. Kinda gun shy. I am going to start some seeds today and I will on your rec. Thanks Orange.  Two out of what?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

I am a satori girl and I have tasted Btb and it was nice. Not as nice, but pretty close to Satori.  I love mandala.  What is your favorite indica?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> No, i haven't. Kinda gun shy. I am going to start some seeds today and I will on your rec. Thanks Orange.  Two out of what?





that was 2 thumbs up---think i germed 5 of the ad and 5 of the gooey---got 5 left---think there are now 2 ad and 3 gooey


----------



## cubby (Feb 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
24* and very sunny.
*Rose* that Pink Mama was a sweet looking lady, did you keep a cut?
I hope everyone's winning their bug wars, I hate those freakin' critters!!!
I started walking the Appalachian Trail this morning, 6 miles down...only 2,194 miles to go :woohoo: 
Let's get to it......this weed aint gonna' smoke itself...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2013)

> Hey ToA, it is nice to see you back here, you are the starter of this thread are you not? Thank you.



yes he did...this thread and a few others was created when they took away the chat versions of the site....this and another one I aint seen in a while.."The Female grower group"...all are "chatty" threads

welcome to the club new members...


----------



## richmck03 (Feb 12, 2013)

hi folks one of these has been my main stay for a long time now kept breaking shop ones  so made this one night and never looked back


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Welcome new members:ciao:

28* and no wind :woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning Bongers.

48 degrees and windy, make that WINDY. 

Howard goes in for his check up on his leg today. Have I told you he loves mr rb the best? I told him i drove 12 hours to get him and he doesn't care. Oh well, it is very cute to see them out in the yard together. He can't play with the other dogs for a month because of his leg.

I planted seeds yesterday. 
How are the beneficials doing Duck?
BIU Peeps.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2013)

> How are the beneficials doing Duck?



I think they all died
Have not seen alive one, just a bunch of corpses and body parts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 13, 2013)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :ciao: morning all---wish i be hiking that appalachian trail with you *cubby*---sounds like great fun and i could use the excercise

did you drop the ad/pe *Rosebud* 

anybody hear from *sm* fat tuesdaying


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Orange, i don't think i have any. I will look thru again and  if i do I will. 
If there was any talk of hermi in that one I ditched it. But I don't remember doing that. I popped three more pm.

Duck, are the spider mites gone too? Were they alive when you put them in? I usually spritz my leaves a little to provide them water.  I really hope you got a good kill, those aren't cheap.

Hope SM is having the best time ever.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys and gal-

I'm not going to NOLA til May.  I did have an invite tho...I had to decline.  Kids, ya know.  

Sorry I've been absent around these parts.  Been in a little funk again and haven't really been up to anything.  

I sure appreciate you thinking about me.  I've been thinking of you guys too.

xxoo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

:ciao:  *Mom*...Hope ya get feeling better

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2013)

I am not sure Rose.

I did spray with water prior to release thou.

Where I bought them from said they would be ready to lay eggs once they have been released. So I do not know, I will give them some more time.

Hope you get feeling better soon SmokinMom


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 13, 2013)

richmck03 said:
			
		

> hi folks one of these has been my main stay for a long time now kept breaking shop ones  so made this one night and never looked back


Plastic?  I build bongs of pop bottles when I travel.  If there are no local head shops where I go, I plug in a drugstore Missouri Meerschaum for the bowl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Irish (Feb 14, 2013)

duck, you ever tried the aspirin water? i mixed a bunch tonight...i've never tried it, but by time this grow reaches may 1st, i'm sure i'll need something...i seen a web or two here and there this harvest...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

*Irish*... I have used it before as a preventative but not to extradite them.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2013)

What is going on? 4u gets banned, but we have members swearing, cussing, name calling, instigating, writing porn and they do not get banned.:confused2:

I guess I better stop complaining before I get banned.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 14, 2013)

WHAT?! 4U is banned? Why?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

WHAT??? WHY?  That can't happen. 4U is MP! 
What do we do to get him back?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2013)

I do not know why he got banned:confused2:

I went back and read his posts and I could not find anything that would warrant a banning


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Is a banning forever? Are we like voted off the island with no vote?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2013)

4u is calling it a timeout ....so maybe it is only for a few days. I think last time he was banned it was for a whole year


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't believe he did anything to deserve being banned.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2013)

Me 2 Rose but I do not know what went on in the pm's


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2013)

oh yeah that. lol...thanks Duck. 

How goes it in the grow room at your nest?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 14, 2013)

what up peeps,I take a couple of days away from here and come back to find out 4u is banned? dude whats up......sorry to hear about the infestations,I have been very lucky over the years to only have a few unwanted critters,I do the aspirin thing and it is effective....death to borgs....good to hear that Howie is on the mend SM I hope the funk has left the building,it had me and the wife for like 3 weeks.......chopped the px and blue berry gum this morning,hangin as I type....did a few rips topped with scissor hash.....totally wasted and ramblin on....... I almost forgot......HAPPY VALENTINES DAY........


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2013)

whaaaaaaat---some knuckle head gets a rise out of our boy *4u* and he gets a time out for putting the SOB in his proper place---this disappoints me---i was going to nominate him for the next available position as a new moderator---there are not many level headed, passionate, helping, no b.s., stand up guys out there---we are fortunate to have him and his unconditional sharing of knowledge here---it's a sad day


4u for president


----------



## cubby (Feb 14, 2013)

What's going on around here..........4U BANNED???? Is this because of this Bacon Bits, or whoever it was calling itself? We've had a huge influx of newbies lately, that are worthless, and a longtime member gets banned. I just don't get it!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2013)

:bong: rips of iso balls.....the last of the stash.  


hazy bags....we meet again!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, I wonder what the heck happened.  I'm kinda glad I missed the drama...or not.  

Happy vday everyone, and thanks for the text ducky.  It really made my day.

Sounds like our buddy 4 u really got the short end of the stick.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

I hope every one has a better start to their day then I did.

I woke up this morning to this private message from applepoop911



			
				applepoop911 said:
			
		

> *the dumb duck*
> the dumb duck with the duck avatar sticks ducks up his butt



I am wondering how and if the Mods are going to take care of this?
I have already pm'ed THG about it now just waiting and wondering.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2013)

"Originally Posted by applepoop911
the dumb duck
the dumb duck with the duck avatar sticks ducks up his butt"

:giggle:   Sounds about as mature as my 8 year old...he/she must not have read about the age restrictions...Do contact thg, she's the only one on top of things lately.  

Would it be bad if I did kinda get a chuckle from that though?  

This place has sure been interesting of late.  I take a few days off and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 15, 2013)

Duck,

That "member" should be banned because they VERY OBVIOUSLY broke the rules.


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
5* and sunny...
We certainly have had a few moronic days around here. 
The whole thing is just..........El Caca del Toro...(excuse my French)
*Duck*, that's a nice PM you got there. Who's Applepoop?
At least it's informative.....ducks up your butt......that explains the waddling.

.
.
.
.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

> Who's Applepoop?



Supposedly a 7 year college grad. :laugh:



> ducks up your butt......that explains the waddling.



That may explain a lot of things:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey,...maybe Applepoop and triple bacon whatever are one in the same ?


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Supposedly a 7 year college grad. :laugh:




7 Years , that's a long time to spend in clown college.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

that is what I was thinking


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds more like a 7 year old.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure dont seem like the rules apply to PMs..

hello bong club..it bee a while


here:bong1:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2013)

what up burnin....finally friday hope everyone has a great weekend,,,,where ru 4u .....Duck it looks like you have been pmed with some applepoop...... BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

applepoop911 is gone. THG said she has spoken to him before and decided to ban him.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Duck...I vote you in as Mod.  and this may sound strange but...I miss Hick

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> I miss Hick


.
.
.
Why? He hasn't gone anywhere, he's just cammouflaged.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Howad says hello to the best bong hitters known to man.

Sm, sorry about your messages.  I liked what you wrote this morning about  the mods.

So, yesterday is over, it is a new day and 4U knows he is loved and missed. KK knows he overreacted..Bwd may stick around...The poopy guy was kicked out... so lets breathe. Lets breathe deep, into a bong, filled with great cannabis, maybe some hash... Breathe deep.

love you guys!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

> this may sound strange but...I miss Hick



So do I


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

I hear that Rose

A new day is always a great day


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> View attachment 201308
> Howad says hello to the best bong hitters known to man.




*Rose*, Howie looks like he's already grown a bit. And how convenient, a dog that brings his own **** bag, way to go Howie:clap:.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

Can we talk about something besides ****, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

TMT need to BIU

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL Cubby

I am going to have my third latte, another vape full and get this friday going. Howard has a terrible bark, he better out grow that. I think he will. He is doing well, hard to keep him from playing with the others.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 15, 2013)

can't keep a good dog down eh *rosebud*---a bongin' day to all

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> Duck...I vote you in as Mod. and this may sound strange but...I miss Hick
> 
> :bong:


 
I have missed Hick many times. I hope all is well with him.

Duck, sorry to report applefeces is registering again.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

George, don't come into our house and pick on a guys avitar as your first post. 
Why are you passionate about marijuana?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

dude....**** YOU.

:ciao:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

how bout dem apples?

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you mods for cleaning up that kids garbage....


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish the mods would out these cowards who are obviously disgruntled ex members. Screw reporting them to their ISP. Post their IP addy and if you know what their old screen name was then post that. Let's see how well acting the fool here goes over when they probably belong to other MJ sites as well. Once they get the deserved reputation of supreme douche nozzle it should bode real well on other sites. Jmo


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

well if they would just ban the IP itself we wouldnt have to worry about little shitasses this this one...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2013)

:stoned: :joint4:.........


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

That isn't done on this site, peeps go to other sites for that. ok, Duck, i am hushing. I hope. lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you Rose


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

so i guess now I'm PC duck, Rosebud, AND toa.....

at least i won BPOTM!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

Hahhaahahahahahahahahaahaha!!!!! ^^^^^




ENCORE!!!!! 


: STILL laughing :


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

like smoke through the ice catcher.....so are the bongs in my life.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

congrats ToA/pcduck/Rose on winning

But how do you make your hand go from a mans hand and to a womens hand? I have seen the pics


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2013)

dude this thread has been fine without your comments or insight please just go away,you are very annoying to myself and everyone else......


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

.... a gentleman never asks and a lady never tells  LOL


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

good point ToA


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2013)

whattheduck said:
			
		

> this is why you cant be an investigator. youd steal something in your duck personality and when you change back in to a detective youd be chasing your own tail
> 
> i know for a fact your toa and pcduck. and now so does everyone on this forum




You try your best to use big words and convey a sense of intelligence and yet you seem to be dumb as a rock. TOA and pc are the same person, yeah okay. Woof....and yes there are sites that permit the trading of seeds and clones but don't worry, you would never be asked to become a member of them...and if you already were you would be banned as soon as peeps found out just how immature you are. Not to mention quite vapid minded. Does your mom bring you your lunch and din din down to you in the basement?  Never mind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2013)

Please, please...do not feed the trolls.  Use your ignore button if someone is irritating you.  All this useless back and forth is just adding garbage to the forum.  Everyone should just sit back, take a big breath, and just BIU

:bong1: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

sorry goddess, its so fun!!! lol


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2013)

The smart money is on watching the newest member tab at the bottom of the main page. Pretty sure the next new member will be this clown yet again.


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Please, please...do not feed the trolls.  Use your ignore button if someone is irritating you.  All this useless back and forth is just adding garbage to the forum.  Everyone should just sit back, take a big breath, and just BIU
> 
> :bong1: :bong:




Sorry THG, I would but I am eating lunch in my truck and they don't let me BIU on the clock.   Alright no more feeding the trolls.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

thank u goddess


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

This is no place for childs play.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

im just curious how im going to explain all this to ducks wife, rosebuds man...and my old lady! LOL


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Please, please...do not feed the trolls.  Use your ignore button if someone is irritating you.  All this useless back and forth is just adding garbage to the forum.  Everyone should just sit back, take a big breath, and just BIU
> 
> :bong1: :bong:





BIU  :bong:

and thank you :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

Second and Third are for my good friend 4U2

:bong:
:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

im still hungry for one of them triple bacon burgers i been hearing so much about!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah, i understand ToA. But if i remember correctly, they are no more :cool2:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2013)

are we back to normal again with no trolls...... I havent seen this much activity on the BHC for quite some time.....time to BIU


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

right?? LOL    im on it........ :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong: 

Hows the weather, duck? Its awesome out here. 62!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

Been BIU'ing

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

its cold and windy here, mid 40's and cloudy....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

33* and no wind, but suppose to snow later


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:ciao: Fist

I see you around a lot, but we havent formally been introduced. 

:ciao:
:48: Satori :cool2:

Mind if i "troll" your threads? :rofl: :bolt:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 33* and no wind, but suppose to snow later



Yeah, thats coming my way by tomorrow. Mix ice/snow/rain on saturday & Snow on Sunday.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong:
:bong: 

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

Please do not respond to this troll.

The Mods have been notified again


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

THG Said it earlier guys. Responding to this guy is just putting gas on the fire. Let Mother Mod do her work.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2013)

wowzers! been a spell since I dipped my toes in this pool....

looks like it's time for a :bong2: hit....


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 15, 2013)

:ciao: 7GE

Good to see yah, pal!

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

I can talk now, right?


BIU




:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

of course Rose....I just did not want the BHC shut down because of the trolls.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: 7GE
> 
> Good to see yah, pal!
> 
> :bong:


 
right back atcha drft  Good to see the troll was starved out...lol..

time to get back to bizness and :bong: it up, peeps. Think I'll drop some tincture while I'm at it...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

I know Duck. I really wonder about people. I mean what would make you get up on a friday morn and think, how can i piss off a bunch of people today? The human condition amazes me. 

I appreciate you telling us to hush. 

So, I am vaping satori and thinking about changing it up to pink momma. 
Mr rb and I went out to lunch for thai food, it was very good. Then we went to costco..we know how to have fun don't we?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

:bong:

Just got some new growing medium in, expanded glass....40% more arreation than perlite.....very light!!!  we shall see! Its PH neutral and i dont have to rinse it like ton....


EXCITED!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2013)

:huh: WOW!!! I go for a walk and come back to the remnants of a fire fight. Maybe that meteor rattled peoples brainstems :confused2: 
It would seem that we are experiencing a flush of new members. Unfortunately they are high on quantity but low on quality.

.
.
.
TMT
.
.
.:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Please, please...do not feed the trolls.  Use your ignore button if someone is irritating you.  All this useless back and forth is just adding garbage to the forum.  Everyone should just sit back, take a big breath, and just BIU
> 
> :bong1: :bong:



:yeahthat:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 911reagan (Feb 15, 2013)

::hits bong:: wheres all the faffle about?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2013)

:welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *911reagan*.

Here take this :bong: and sit a spell....


----------



## 911reagan (Feb 15, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *911reagan*.
> 
> Here take this :bong: and sit a spell....



i dont practice witch craft anymore but thanks


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I Then we went to costco..we know how to have fun don't we?




Nothing wrong with patronizing a fine company like CostCo. They are a model of what all US companies should strive for. Their CEO doesn't take a huge salary, they pay their worker well, and they are unionized. Unions have a bad rep as being mobbed up and or dirty and quite a few were back in the day, but they also helped build the Middle Class. Let's be honest, there are not many companies out there that would look out for their workers anymore. It's all about profit for their share holders and CEO's. I make probably 10 dollars more an hour than a FedEx driver (who is not unionized) and don't pay a dime for my Health Care coverage other than a 10 dollar co-pay. Prescription meds are free. I would have none of that if I didn't have a Union representing me.  Okay sorry for the semi political rant. Just gets old seeing the Middle Class get the shaft in this country.   Glad the troll(s) is/are gone, for now....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with you completely Hammy. My son has worked for them for15 years or so. His benefits are amazing. His bonus' are amazing. I am so thankful for that company.

My husband is a big advocate of unions as well. I had friends in Alaska retire from UPS at 40 years old, that was back in the day tho. The unions did build the middle class.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2013)

*Rose * Human behavior amazing me and also disappoints me at the same time.

Proud USW retired member here


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys :ciao: ive been at work all day so i was wondering if there any new developments today on recent events seems like it wasnt talked about much today but then again it looks like some threads got deleted. 

Good to see though things have calmed down a but still no results anyways im about to hit the hay i worked a strait 10 hour day


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Get some sleep DH, everything is calm and smoky in the bong hitters room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> Hey guys :ciao: ive been at work all day so i was wondering if there any new developments today on recent events seems like it wasnt talked about much today but then again it looks like some threads got deleted.
> 
> Good to see though things have calmed down a but still no results anyways im about to hit the hay i worked a strait 10 hour day



Some threads?    My delete thumb is so sore I can hardly type.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Some threads?    My delete thumb is so sore I can hardly type.


LOL dang! what did i miss!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2013)

**** unions, ive worked with those lazy fuks on govt contracts, never met a bigger bunch of lazy fuks in my LIFE.


yeah , they might have helped 40 yrs ago...but unions do nothing but fuk US now....

fukin slackers...dont get me started.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, on that note...


Good morning bong hogs!

What do you guys have planned today?

I was thinking maybe I would...:vap-Bong_smoker: then check on spider mitesm then:vap-Bong_smoker: see what the day brings.

Hope you are staying warm...cubby, i see you down there.


----------



## cubby (Feb 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
4* and sunny
*Rose* I'll join you for a little :vap-Bong_smoker: , but I'll pass on the mite wrasslin'. I hate those critters, and they're really ugly (and you can tell them I said so!)
I gotta' put some plants in the flower room today. I'm doing a variety of strains, most are new to me;
C99 X NL
Snowcap
Cheesey Jones
Lemon Larry
Rainbows Bridge
Girl Scout Cookies
Exodus Cheese
Pine Hippie
Bubba Kush X Grape kush
C99
So I'll be busy today.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2013)

You are going to be real busy Cubby.  I like the c99. I think I grew that cheese once. The cookie is a big favorite of a lot of people.  Lemon Larry? hmmm those all sound very fun.

Don't work too hard, and the mites better be at the stage where they can't hear me tell them your sentiments.  Have a good Saturday cubby.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

A friend brought over some NY Sour Diesel last night. This stuff is great!

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys :ciao:

Instead of posting yet another thread, about yet another seedbank, i thought ide bring it up in BHC. 

Ive heard a few members talking about SoS, or Sea of Seeds. They have better prices in most seeds than the other banks ive ordered from. 

Any BHC Members order from them before? Fast Shipping? Any Problems? 

Thanks :cool2:

Edit: To be more clear, Im looking to order Mandalas Hashberry, Mandala #1 & Cali Connections Larry OG


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2013)

I have not used that company. Have you checked with Mandalaseeds.com for the two? I got my Larry at attitude.

Sounds like good stuff. Good luck drft.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

I will try Mandala Rose. Thanks! 

It will be a Mandala Grow for sure. I still have some Satori beans left from last year. Three strains from mandala, im excited to try the new ones.

Edit: Well after going to Mandala's shop, they are the lowest ive seen. Makes sense, i dont know why i didnt go their first. Good stuff Rose, Thanks alot!


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 16, 2013)

:bong:  too much drink


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 16, 2013)

:hubba: :giggle:  

:ciao: bhc---burnin  , rb , sm :hubba:, duck  

where is cubby walking today

everyone have a stoney day


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 16, 2013)

:bong: it up!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

:ciao: Orange, BIU Trillion!

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmmm, Chai Tea with cream and sugar. Would have used honey but im all out.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2013)

drfting...I have order a few times from sos...No problems and great stealth and quick


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 16, 2013)

Biu drifting!! I'm out o weed,Iso ... And resin... Lol


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks PC. Ill try them when ordering my Larry OG.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2013)

It will be fun to see your grow this year drft.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope so, Rose! You trying any new Mandala? That Purple Paro has me VERY interested. Might have to buy 3 fem.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2013)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again."

:cool2:

:bong::bong::bong:

:stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 17, 2013)

:ciao: Duck!

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2013)

High there 07:ciao:


----------



## cubby (Feb 17, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
11* and sunny.
I'm filling a 55 gallon barrel with RODI water.....it takes forever.
Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.
Don't let anyone force you to smoke more than you want.... 
my typing is getting better....spelling still sux.....but typing's getting better...:rofl: 



BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 17, 2013)

Greetings, programs and BIU  :bong:  :bongin:   :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 17, 2013)

:ciao: YYZ

New York Power Diesel!!!!!! :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

:ciao: burnin---word up w/ our bro  

:bong: :bong: drft---rb---sm---duck---cubby---xyz 

going to cheer my friends 10 year old 1st baseball game today

warm, dry, and sunny 70's :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning BHC.

Orange, that will be fun, the first baseball game. I used to love watching the little kids play Tball. fun stuff right there. Enjoy living in paradise where it is 70s and sunny if Feb. Do I sound bitter, a little.  Love ya man.

Drft, i will go look into that variety, i have not even heard of it. oh dear. Mandala's store isn't open year round. This is a good time to buy from them.

Cubby RODI? reverse osmosis something? Your typing and spelling are just fine, we don't grade on spelling here or i wuld of ben kiked out.


Good morning Duck, how are you today?

YYZ, i might have lied to you, i like club soda and fizzy water, is selzter different? 
BIU Peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2013)

:ciao:   

I'm Back  


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome Home!!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

4U--good to see you back with your nice smiley face and big happy eyes.

Rose--DI stands for deionizer.  Some ROs come with a deionizer.

Hope your Sunday is wonderful.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2013)

It is nice having The Hemp Goddess in the BHC house. Nice to see you.

I think I will have some satori to celebrate everyone home.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 17, 2013)

Sup drfting07 :48:

_Brady Bunch_ on the tube, Mars OG in the bowl.  Mars OG ain't playin.  :headbang:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is nice having The Hemp Goddess in the BHC house. Nice to see you.



:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome Back my vertically challenged friend:ciao:

Jeepers Nice to see THG in the BHC and having fun instead of having to delete posts .

Rose... I am doing good, but I think my spider mites are doing better

BIU everyone:bong::bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 17, 2013)

Rose, all of them can refer to carbonated water, but a lot of bottlers distinguish between club soda and seltzer in that "club soda" is likely to have dissolved salts in it while "seltzer" is _only_ water and CO2.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you for that Y. Now I know.

Duck, i am very sad for you if your mites weren't beneficials. I need to hit my veg room this morning. They aren't terrible yet. (famous last words)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2013)

Mites:hitchair:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

4u...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2013)

on the :40

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 17, 2013)

glad you are back 4u,crazy few days ....DEATH TO THE BORG.....time to rip some back BIU BHC.......


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

The "Wifey" comes home today! Shes been in Boston and VT for over a week. 

Time to BIU before i work it up. Off at 2:30!


----------



## cubby (Feb 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28*, and partly cloudy.
I hope everyone's having a good day. 
*THG*, nice to see you 'round the club, pull up a bong and set a while, we don't bite......usually :hubba: 
*4U's* back...:aok: 
*Duck*, Green Mojo to you for the Mite fight, no retreat, no surrender!!!
*Rose*, hope the family's well, and Howies on the mend. And THG's right, RODI is Reverse Osmosis De-Ironization, usually used for reef tanks.
Drft, bet you're happy the wifey's heading home, enjoy. 
OS,XYZ, and any I may have missed, let's hear some bubblin', we gotta' get this place back on track.
Where's *Mom and Ozzy* ?
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

no rain yet---cloudy---mid 50's today---great day for golf  :bong: :bong:---be well


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

Drft, you better just marry that girls so you can really call her wifey. You are smitten. Good for you.

Good morning BOngers,

Howard is crying in the family room because he can't be with the other dogs cause he insists on playing hard like he doesn't have a broken leg. It is not very zen. I may have to bring him on my lap...the big lug.

Hope your feeling better Duck, i hope everyone is doing well and let's BIU.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2013)

You look so handsome drift.  

High everyone, sorry I've been so sparse.  Been out of town at a funeral and will be back home later today.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning all.  Sunshine and 40 degrees here today.  To all those in the US that have a day off today, enjoy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Posed to be 70 here today,, but very windy.:smoke1: :fly:


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 18, 2013)

31 F here today and sunny and its also a holiday for a few provinces up here today too, they call it "Family day" i will take it.

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Morning all.  Sunshine and 40 degrees here today.  To all those in the US that have a day off today, enjoy!



You are only Moderator I like to see in the Club girl...Sorry ya had clean clubhouse while I was away..sure hope that crap slows down for you...you need post up in here more...and if ya lucky we may let ya join...:giggle:...anywho..looks like 46f  today and dry..I need mix soil **** up...

*Rose*...Let that Big Lug on the Lap...:rofl:


TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 18, 2013)

Greetings, programs!  BIU:bong2:

orangesunshine, I think it may rain tonight...good and cloudy today after that nasty heat yesterday (in *February* -- typical of Hell).  I stayed inside all day yesterday because of the heat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

glad to hear the wife returns drft....is she excited?...And most of all did she miss you?...better not let he see HassleHoff bro...lol...


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL 4U! She is excited, and very exhausted. She went to see a best friend of hers in VT for a week and a half, whos father recently passed away. Off to the airport tonight to pick her up @ 9:30pm. Airport is 1 1/2 hours drive either way too. 

so im :bong:'in it up!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You look so handsome drift.




:hubba:......


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Greetings, programs!  BIU:bong2:
> 
> orangesunshine, I think it may rain tonight...good and cloudy today after that nasty heat yesterday (in *February* -- typical of Hell).  I stayed inside all day yesterday because of the heat.



i was in malibu yesterday---beautiful day---yep---supposed to rain tonight---i don't mind the rain---we need it---it's the cold wind---when 70's and 80's are the norm---50 will freeze the cojones---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

on the :20

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

on the :43:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

> Rosebud has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.




:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

I did not know we had a quotta:stoned:..not goona send no more naked pics than


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank You Jesus


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2013)

> not goona send no more naked pics than



You got any of your girl friend:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Thank You Jesus





HEY!!! No religion........or did you mean the other Jesus...Jose's brother?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

:rofl:


GO SAINTS:lama:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

That's why my mail box was full, 4U's naked pictures.

Cubby, what the heck?

Duck is this a weird day here or what?

I am going to make corned beef for dinner.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You got any of your girl friend:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Thank You Jesus


 
LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

Mmmmmm  cornbeef


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2013)

You sure got that right Rose, the last few days here have been weird.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

:hubba:





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> You got any of your girl friend:hubba:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Thank You Jesus



:rofl: BAHAHAHA! :rofl: :holysheep:

:bong::bong::bong:

:stoned:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

:ciao: Rose :heart:
:ciao: Duck :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

How was your day Drft?


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good!  Can't complain. Work is picking back up, since Valentines Day. The season starts next month here, when we really get in influx of customers. 

(Drft=Restaurant line cook) 

The closer it is to that time the busier i become. Plus, that time brings my outdoor grow season AND my new Veggie Garden. I have a lot on my plate but im looking forward to it. A busy bee is a happy bee. Plus i stay out of trouble that way :cool2:

How about you? :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2013)

It's beautiful here, quite a surprise after the rain we were supposed to get.  

I could sure use a beer or three.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah,,I seen Jesus today. He was wearing Painters clothes on his way to work.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought he was a carpenter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I thought he was a carpenter.


 
Nah,,,hes much better with a brush. Besides ifen he was a carpenter,,,coulda built a boat to cross the river.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

:bong: Satori with a little kief.......:bong:

About to leave to pick the GF up from the Airport. You should see how clean the house is! 

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nah,,,hes much better with a brush. Besides ifen he was a carpenter,,,coulda built a boat to cross the river.



Are we talkin' about the Rio Grande?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :bong: Satori with a little kief.......:bong:
> 
> About to leave to pick the GF up from the Airport. You should see how clean the house is!
> 
> :bong:


 
Flowers? A nice touch,but a clean house is AWESOME.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nah,,,hes much better with a brush. Besides ifen he was a carpenter,,,coulda built a boat to cross the river.



thaught he could..."walk on water?"

:48:


----------



## cubby (Feb 18, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I thought he was a carpenter.





Jesus was a carpenter
He built houses, stores, and banks
Chain smoked camel cigarettes 
Hammered nails in planks




:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thaught he could..."walk on water?"
> 
> :48:


 

Yeah,,I want some of what they were smoking. Walk on water,,now thats funny. Although there is a lizard that can run across the water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Are we talkin' about the Rio Grande?


 
He never told me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

jesus is just alright by me---doobie brothers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2013)

Hall a Lu ya

I have no idea how to spell that.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2013)

Good middle of the night bongers.

Having a little trouble sleeping so thot i would stop in with my new little vaporizer and see if anyone was here. I hope you are all sleeping well and dreaming of clean fresh bongs filled with snow and dank.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 19, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
4* today, we had a -20 wind chill last night, supposed to be-25 tonight. 
*RoseBud* you still up? vaping all alone in the middle of the night......you know, they have a name for that....me time!!!Enjoy.
*Duck* what's going on 'round the nest? Any progress on the bugs? I was watching a show on TV, and they showed these little Japanese monkeys picking bugs off each other as well as the tourists to the hot springs, and I couldn't help but think "wouldn't it be nice too create  tiny little monkeys you could put in your grow room and they could pick all the mites". 
I gotta' make some breakfast and do a little more thinking on the mini monkeys.
Bong It Up BHC:bong: :banana: :bong: :banana: :bong: :banana:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 19, 2013)

morning all---still waiting on the rain---might even get snow @ 2000'---although i am cold---it doesn't seem cold enough to be getting no snow---haha little monkeys cleaning your plants---wouldn't take them long before they ate all the herb and were :stoned: little monkeys---where is cubby walking today

:bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2013)

Howdy and morning. Im bout to eat brakfast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all.  

Rose, I was awake about that time, too.  Threw another couple of logs on the fire and took a couple of hits of Gravedigger with a little pressed kief on top.  Woke up to an inch or so of new snow and it is still falling, but not hard.  It looks as if a lot of the US is getting or going to get snow.  I am not really expecting any significant accumulation, but it might be a good day to watch some of the "Downton Abbey" I have recorded but not watched.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thaught he could..."walk on water?"
> 
> :48:



Well, he could, but not anymore, what with those holes in his feet. (I hope that I have not offended anyone with this little joke)


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear, Jesus jokes in the BHC. 

THG, i used my time awake wisely and ordered some new sandals. Pink.


----------



## cubby (Feb 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh dear, Jesus jokes in the BHC.
> 
> THG, i used my time awake wisely and ordered some new sandals. Pink.




jesus Jokes........Sandals.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, he could, but not anymore, what with those holes in his feet. (I hope that I have not offended anyone with this little joke)


 
now that's funny....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC  two fir

:bong::bong:


*THG*...that was spot on:giggle:

*Rose*...I was up and scrolling pics..I found this one and thaught of Howard...


----------



## cubby (Feb 19, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  BHC  two fir
> 
> :bong::bong:
> 
> ...










                                     :rofl::bong::rofl::bong::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby *my friend....I gotta go to the **** store...Laura dont like the smell there


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy

BIU :bong:

THG busting out the jokes in the BHC, who would of figured :rofl: 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHC two fir
> 
> :bong::bong:
> 
> ...


 

Love the picture 4U., Thanks.  so true too.


----------



## cubby (Feb 19, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning all---still waiting on the rain---might even get snow @ 2000'---although i am cold---it doesn't seem cold enough to be getting no snow---haha little monkeys cleaning your plants---wouldn't take them long before they ate all the herb and were :stoned: little monkeys---where is cubby walking today
> 
> :bong: :bong:





I'm tellin' ya'* Orange*, those mini-monkeys will be all the rage. They'll be flying off the shelves (Well, maybe not flying ). All the hydro stores will have them. We'll have to sell them with little tyedyed pants 'cause they have a habbit of pleasuring themselves and flinging ****. 
I'm still walking the Appalachin Trail, 6-9 miles per day. About the time I get to the end, someone will come along and lengthen it.
*4U*, how much **** are you pickin' up? What do they charge for that?
What else is in your soil, and what are the mix ratios?
Can I interest you in a few mini-monkeys? They're not unfamilliar with **** redistribution. *Kandi*, would love it, they give great pet massages (just make sure they wash their hands,)


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2013)

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2013)

High everyone.  I hope y'all are having a nice week so far.  Mine's been crap, but I know it will get better.  It's only Tuesday.

BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

:ciao:  *Mom*..Hope week gets better


*cubby*...I get the Tagro for $30 yard...and then I add perlite and lime..Started this soil this year and still working to perfect...I dont PH water and is all I use...so far  a few strains show the need of more later in flower...if I mix a teas I use *drft  *teas...and or old foxfarm nutes...they old   not sure if I should use...lol...

:doh:  TMT

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning bongers,

27 degrees here this morning. 

Howard goes in for a cast check this morning.  Trying to stop a puppy from playing is very hard. Isn't it great he feels well enough to play I say to myself as I want to put him on a shelf somewhere.

BIU Peeps, I am going to.


----------



## cubby (Feb 20, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
-7 and very sunny.
*RoseBud*, tell Howie I said good luck at the Docs. He'll be back to running and playing in no time. And don't put him on a shelf, he might fall off and hurt himself..... 
Hope everyone's having a good day. 



Let's get this BHC FUNKY......:bong: :banana: :bong: .....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

:headbang2: :tokie: :vap-Bong_smoker:  :banana: :banana: 

Funky.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

Wednesday

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Wed=thai chicken wings for lunch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning all.  It is 22 here and a sunny day.  It may get into the low 40s.  We almost never get wind here.  A sunny winter day with no wind always feels warmer than it is.

Rose, at least you are on the downhill slope here.  Howie is over the worst of it and is on the med.  Keeping a puppy from playing is an almost impossible task.  Good luck and hope the vet news is all good.  I adopted a new guy the first of Feb.  He was a stray Border Collie/Australian Shepherd cross who they estimated is around 4--I knew I couldn't handle a puppy anymore.   Yummmm, thai chicken wings.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

someone say


chicken wings?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2013)

Cold and rainy here today, it sure is helping my mood.  

It's Wednesday.  How's your week going thus far?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Well,,since I live in the same region as SM,,,rainy and cold,,but my Bong is warming me up.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2013)

My week is going fantastic so far SmokinMom, thanks for asking

23* now, was 9* this morning wind has subsided to a mere 20 mph.buuurrrrrr

Now to BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

Lunch time
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2013)

I vape threw my :bong1:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 20, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I vape threw my :bong1:



When I get a borosilicate bong with a cylindrical bowl I shall vape through it using a heat gun.  :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Farmer, I had a bong and broke it. I use my vape and they still let me in here, so when i say bong it up, i really mean, get your rear end stoned anyway you can.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:




			
				YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> When I get a borosilicate bong with a cylindrical bowl I shall vape through it using a heat gun.  :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:



I have a DaBuddha vape with an attachment that hooks to my bong

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 21, 2013)

morning duck---what you doing up so early---can't sleep here---want to start my day---not so stealth to be flipping on the outdoor flood lights to fill buckets of soil---might have to clean the flower room and take the ad/pe instead


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Orange this is pretty much the normal time for me I am in the Eastern time zone. Thinking of taking down my ADXPE at day 65 today also


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning Bongers,

I am sorry you can't sleep Orange. You and Duck harvesting today, nice.

Duck how are you this morning?

I have tried to figure out how you bong thru your vape, i think you may have even showed me a pic, that is very cool.

It is a new day. I am glad. I hope.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning Rose:ciao:

The whip of the vape attaches to a blown glass piece then inserts into the bong stem/ash catcher/diffuser. 

Doing great here Rose. Cold (21*) but no wind :woohoo: The wind is what bothers me.

BIU 3...2..1. :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  It amazes me that folks on the west coast (and 2 hrs earlier), wake up before I do.. and here I thought 7am was early, lmao.

Supposed to have severe storms soon, I hope it waits til I make the school run in 30 mins, then I can go back to sleep.  Love it when it's storming and I'm safely home and don't have to be anywhere.  

I can't stop yawning.  Ok, time to get out of bed now.  

Happy Thursday everyone.  Have great daze.


----------



## cubby (Feb 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
5* and sunny today.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2013)

:ciao: Herrow!!!

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning my Friends. Im having hot Coffee and a Bowl of White Widow.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning

47f today and a bit windy

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Morning my Friends. Im having hot Coffee and a Bowl of White Widow.:hubba:


 
SOunds like a breakfast of champions!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is a crisp 16 degrees here, but no wind and a sunny day.  The fire is built, the coffee is done, and the dogs have gone out.  I, like Weedhopper, am going to indulge in hot coffee and a bowl of Beyond the Brain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

Me loves this White Widow. I like the Sativa High. Is Satori a Sativa type high?:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Doing coffee and Cheddarwurst and SDMXPA. Smoked a few :bong1: and a :tokie: now I am  :vap_smiley:. While cleaning up a ADXPE and I did not take a 5 hr energy drink....I hate that commercial


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Me loves this White Widow. I like the Sativa High. Is Satori a Sativa type high?:48:



Yup, it is--I like that up sativa high, too.  Satori is by far my favorite daytime smoke.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2013)

High ladies and gentlemen.  The storm has passed and the sun is peeking out.  Saying 63 degrees this afternoon.  

Enjoying some incredibly stinky cheese this morning and a diet dr pepper.  Trying to get my butt moving.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yup, it is--I like that up sativa high, too. Satori is by far my favorite daytime smoke.


 
Thanks THG. When I start growing again I will be getting some of those beans.:hubba: I love the up high,,not much on Couch Lock Strains. My Wife Likes the Indica for her pain.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2013)

I've always wanted to try satori.  I only hear rave reviews.

Sittin here listening to tunes on the radio.

Biu


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning, afternoon.. Lol


Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yup, it is--I like that up sativa high, too. Satori is by far my favorite daytime smoke.


 
I hope your not out. It is a national day of mourning when I run out.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

Satori is ok, not a big mandala fan...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Why do you not like Mandala Trill? I just wonder?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I hope your not out. It is a national day of mourning when I run out.



Well, I don't have any Satori, but I am smoking on some Beyond the Brain, which is 1/2 Satori.  I have 1 Satori that is not too far off and 2 more that I just put into 12/12 a couple of weeks ago.  I lost so many plants when I was sick in Dec and that is going to affect things for a while yet.  

While I have not been disappointed with any of the Mandala strains that I have tried, I do like the Satori best.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

My Satori is at 8 weeks today.

THG and Rose when did you harvest yours?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't let them get amber...Day 63 from clone, i took my last ones from seed at ten weeks. I think I like earlier better. Almost all cloudy a little clear, no amber. Oh boy Duck, happiness for you in a week or so, at least a little taste before a cure.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

I just hope it makes it Rose

Them mites are trying to gain the upper hand

The preds did nothing for me, me waiting for them to work gave the others the time to re-hatch


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

I hate those Stinken Mites.:chuck:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2013)

Dam Mites...:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh no Duck, that is terrible. Can you take a sample now? What do the tric's look like. Is it a nice size  harvest?

Those bastard spider mites. I can't believe the beneficials didn't work.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

It is huge Rose

I am gaining but I just hate them mites. Plus I do not want to add anything to the tent and that screws up my perpetual grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry Duck,,,Freaken Mites messed up some of my Pinapple Express grow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks WeedHopper....I just have a few(each time I see one I take the whole leaf out) compared to what they were, but 1 is to many for me. No webs just damage to the leaves. I am happy that many of the girls in there are getting finished so I can do a through cleaning.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

I say smoke a sample Duck.  I told mr rb this morning as i had a loupe looking for mites, that it takes a brave woman to face a mite head on.  I didn't see any today, but that doesn't mean they aren't somewhere multiplying.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2013)

I too remove spotted leafs ..most in the lower end plants....Im allways battle mites but atleast I can say I win..no more webs  and minimal leaf damage upper half...benificials have never worked for me...it all in preventive for me...I know duck will get a great harvest still...hes too far advanced grower not too

working on the ice bong today....got the body and mouth piece made...these sure are easier when snow is available...lol..also need work on my virtical hydro grow..

But first...:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

You better drive up to Mount Rainier and get some snow to finish your bong. It is cold here today with a north wind. 

I have never had webbing (yet):shocked: But they are nasty to  look eye to eye with...yikes.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2013)

:ciao: 

:bong: 

:stoned:

:cool2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just never been impressed with his work, I grew out some p2 testers for him too when he first started out that were supposed to have satori background with a mystery out cross that was way better than the original satori.  The satori ended up better than the tester!

Nothing to personal, maybe I just haven't come across any of his "gems" yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I say smoke a sample Duck.  I told mr rb this morning as i had a loupe looking for mites, that it takes a brave woman to face a mite head on.  I didn't see any today, but that doesn't mean they aren't somewhere multiplying.



LOL--I agree.  I think am pretty stoic (you know all those crawl spaces with nasty things), but I still get grossed out looking at a spider mite through a magnifier.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the preventative measure you guys use for mites? And once you get them? In Late Bloom? Ive never dealt with them before. Thought ide bring it up while its on topic.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Drft, the organic stuff I use indoor on four small plants would be way too expensive to use outside. Outside, you hope you have beneficials in your yard, like lacewings or ladybug larva or even birds really help. You didn't have any trouble last year, so hopefully you wont this year.  That would be a good question for outdoor growers. I wonder what they do.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 21, 2013)

I see Rose. Thanks. 

I do agree with the beneficial insect and how nature usually keeps everything on an even plain. I did have an issue with small budworms last year. I need to do more research on organic insecticides in general.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2013)

well *drft *..ya know in the Shed you will get and battle more than if inside ya house..when I battled the borge early on..when they said...mist the plants in flower you will see the Borg...EEEEWWWWW  yukkkk...the colas was in a cacoon..battled those and lost that year...been on the offence..I have many weapons to go to battle...Azamax  being the best..every 3 days...Mist to bring humitity up in veg area...I dont like neim oil as the resadue stays on...Ill look up the spray for outdoor  ...but dont really have issues ...other than stay cats..okay  i need do something

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2013)

Never had them outside just inside.

Low temps and high humidity slows them down.

I tried the bene's indoors, either they were dead when I received them or they just suck, but Rose has had them work, so I am leaning towards they were dead when I used them.

I am trying a organic solution call Ladybug Liquid right now. If you get the spray on them they are dead, just got to get the spray to them.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

I love liquid lady bugs, that is my favorite Duck, but it is so expensive even in my small garden. I wish i could find a deal on it, but they do get used to everything so I use that and that other electrical charged water Stuff.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello my bhc friends

Gonna get below freezing tonight.  My trees are in full bloom and will probably hate it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao:  My tulips and daffodils are popping...still have threats of freeze  but I think we ready to ROck summer:lama:...

Saty warm *Mom  *..maybe this DBB will help:bong: and pass


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks Rose for  info

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning.  May I go back to bed please?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

*NO*

You must stay up and BIU with me

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like a plan my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been planning and practicing for awhile this morning

Snow, freezing rain here. and NO school. Staying in and just watching Jodaaaaay today and BIU'ing massively :bong::bong::bong::48::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning Peeps.
Duck, yuck (that rhymes) freezing rain and snow...your in that blizzard aren't you. Stay dry and stay inside watching jodaaaaay, what ever that is. lol  Those mites will be long gone with liquid lady bugs... I hope you see a huge difference soon.

Cubby what are you doing? 
SM, did you go back to bed? I want to. What trees are in bloom?
Orange, miss ya.
Drft, hi
4U, i am envious of your tulips coming up already. I have a crocus in bloom. It is going to be windy here today 30 mph. I guess there is only one thing to do...

BIU!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

Yeah 4U. All my Daffodils are now budding and a few have already flowered, and the first tulips are popping up now.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Duck, we have the same freezing rain here. Hope it doesnt get too nasty


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

bummer Jodaaaay Is not on today Rose she is the girl on trial in Arizona.

I hope the LLB's helps.


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
Hope all are well. 20* and snowing.
Stop all this talk of Tulips, Daffodils, and budding trees.......We got 4-5 inches of fresh snow overnight. Gonna' head up to the cabin later today for some snowmobiling. Voyageurs National Park looks increadable in the winter. 
'Till then I'd be more than happy to sit and share a bong/vape/or what have you, with you fine folks. 
*Duck*, continued MOJO on the mite fight...kick 'em where it hurts!!! 


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Howdy. I anit had enough coffee yet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL WH, whatcha waitin for?

Rosie- nah, I stayed up.  I have a neuro appt at 11:30am plus I'm going to the hospital to visit a friend and her new baby.  

Cub and duck- crappy weather!!

It's my Cleveland pear and my hybrid pear (a cross between my cleveland and fruit pear tree, lol) that are in bloom.  The hybrid is in full bloom and the other isn't far behind and just producing flowers.  Just checked my ash tree, it's getting leaves too.

BIU everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

One of my favorite things in the whole world is spring blooms on bare wood. Love that.

I had a nap. It was great, i dreamed 4 u and a friend stopped in with a pound of some great pot. I was so stoned in my dream and knew I must be growing shwag cause his was so much better.  Lesson: don't vape before a nap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2013)

was he good looking?...:rofl:

its realy windy here now...Dam garbage cans are gone...lol..

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

He looked just like you, cute, and you were really a nice guy. You kept talking to mr rb instead of me. it was funny and real.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

:ciao: Guys

Been in the blueprint stage of a new project. Trying to use a large metal storage cabinet to veg in for a couple months before transplanting outside. 

The idea here is to sex them before putting them in their final homes, directly in the ground outdoors. 

It stands at 6 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 18" deep. The bottom shelf sits at 5" high tho, so i have ~67" inches to work with 
or 
about two feet head room per plant, per shelf, counting the space needed for two High Output t5's and 1 gallon pots.

Im thinking 4 or 6 plants per shelf, 8-12 plants in total. 

Is this asking for too much? Will 2 feet be enough room to sex them? 

Thanks for any advice, im new to this indoor thing :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good plan drft. 2' will be putting a squeeze to it and be sure to leave room for clones, in case some show before the rest.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks a million duck! Im going to be testing out my LST and Fimming techniques for sure! Like you said it will be a tight squeeze.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe a shelf for seedling and a shelf for clones, then i can give the seedlings more headroom if needed. Great idea bud! 2 gallon "Perfect Pots" might do better, they are 8.5"x8.5"x7.5". I could cram 8 plants on one shelf and leave a small area for clones on the second shelf. That would give me 3 feet or more of headroom rather than just two. 

See what a little tip can do? Thanks Duck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 22, 2013)

Love y'all...


Bong it up !!!  :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 22, 2013)

Greetings, programs, BIU :bong1: 

Just concocted a load of tostada component parts for the munchies I know I'll have in several minutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

YEEEHAAAA. Bonged up and Wined down.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

Just bonged up here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

I have just had a lovely vape of medicine woman. She had a nice cure on her. She is the last of my pure medicine woman before Nurse Larry took over. A cure really makes a difference doesn't it. I am always running out and smoking bud before it's time. This jar is full and beautiful if I say so myself.  Maybe i will take a picture for you peeps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Show us the Pics.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

I did.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Woops. Yur fast .


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Woops. Yur fast .





It's called Medicine Woman......weren't you paying attention????J/K


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

:hubba: I likes my Women fast,,gives me more time to watch Bonanza.


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :hubba: I likes my Women fast,,gives me more time to watch Bonanza.





:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## johnnybigfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Im 55..I dont mess around when smokin...Bongs choke me!!...Used to be.."If you aint chokin', you aint smokin"..Bullshit..If you is a chokin', you need to smoke better stuff!..Thats fact!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
21* and sunny today, hope everyone has a good day.
:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2013)

Morning y'all... Cold wet windy with a chance of BONGIN IT UP!!! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2013)

I would speculate and say ToA is 100% correct on the BIU 

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes sir! Nasty, rainy day here. 

BONG
IT
UP!!!

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2013)

Good morning bongers, windy and cold and gray.  Good thing it is bright and sunny with satori in my living room.

BIU!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ill join you with some Satori, Rose.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: Thanks drft!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

I added a little something extra on top.....:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2013)

really.....:hubba:  what are we talking here????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

We got about 6" of snow overnight. I have a peaceful white world right now.  The fire's going, the dogs have been out, and the coffee is done.  I will join you with some Beyond the Brain (a little pinch of the dry ice hash on top) and a nice hot cup of Joe.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

:ciao: THG, Thanks for joining us this morning. 

Time for another round of Satori. Rose, the first was topped off with a little kief from the grinder. :cool2:

:bong:
:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

"It appears that it is going to be a beautiful day" says THG looking out her living room window as she reloads the pipe and sips her coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice pics and area THG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2013)

Makes me cold just looken. Hell it was 32 here last night,,and that is way to cold for me. Tomorrow posed to be 70.:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful winter wonderland THG.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2013)

yeah  very nice *THG*....and how do you like the dry ice topper?...I love the stuff...I find Im dipping into the dry ice hash  more than the bubble hash jar...either way  it all ends up here:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2013)

High 4u:ciao:

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong:

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2013)

51 and sunny.  

Morning folks... Wait, it's afternoon..hard to keep it straight when you go to bed at 5am. 

Saw my neurologist yesterday.  He's concerned about the episodes I'm having and has ordered another ambulatory EEG to see if anything strange shows up.  Luckily it's done at home and not a cold, sterile hospital.  Fun stuff. 

Biu folks.  I can't remember what the name of this smoke is.

Happy Saturday friends.


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2013)

:ciao: 



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2013)

Very pretty thg!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2013)

High peeps. Funny read. Rosebud, nice job on the fireplace. I had to paint mine a couple years after I moved in. Me and pink brick weren't getting along. Love the doggy pics Rose and 4u. Laughed my azz off over the yellow tail and ref shirt.... and then the broke leg - jeez damn the luck. I took in a new rescue. We're on day 3. He's a mess. Good natured but just not wanted. And he wants SO much to fit in but he's got some rude habits and needs some house breaking. more later. take it easy.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

25* and 10 mph winds here.

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
9* and sunny.
*OHC*, nice to see you around, don't be a stranger.



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

Where is our Spring? Jeepers I am getting tired of these windy days, ducks don't fly well in high winds. Just seems to me this has been the worst Winter for winds. We use to get cold windless days for a week at a time. Not this year, I think we had 2 days so far in a row without high winds.

Has anyone else noticed this? Or is my rant unwarranted?

Well back to BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

*High Rose*:ciao:, I gassed my mites last night I cranked my CO2 up to 15,000 for a bit over a hour. Really knocked them down. When searching this morning only places that had a live mite was the outside edge along the door flap. Gonna spin them around and do it again tonight.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Right behind yah, Duck 

:bong::bong::bong:

Im making one of these today, well...Starting to make it today :giggle:

Thats the general idea. Im using H/O T5's instead of a Cooltube in the veg area and growing in soilless, not hydro. Clones down low.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *High Rose*:ciao:, I gassed my mites last night I cranked my CO2 up to 15,000 for a bit over a hour. Really knocked them down. When searching this morning only places that had a live mite was the outside edge along the door flap. Gonna spin them around and do it again tonight.
> 
> BIU :bong:


 
Good morning Duck, wow that sounds great. I hope they are fried and never come back.

Did you take your satori? I may take one down today.

BIU Peeps!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is 21 here with blue skies and no wind.  LOL, duck do you get spring this early--I don't even begin looking for signs of spring until about the middle of April.  

OHC :ciao: Good to see you.  I recently adopted a rescue dog also.  I got a border collie/Australian shepherd cross who is turning out to be a very good dog.  I'm sure yours will turn out to be a fine dog.

I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2013)

Good morning Bongers
:bong:

*OHC*..its great to see you Girl..please come by more often..maybe share agrow with us again...we sure miss you

*Duck*...it was real windy here last couple days as well...trees down branches to clean up...but the temps are not bad..high today will be 48f..

*HempGodess*...do you have a Bong you can share a pic with us...what is your fav method to medicate?..that snowy pic is beautifull and was gonna share a sunny day pic from yesturday...I miss colorado for the snow covered trees...we didnt get one flake this year...

*Drft*...you building that cabinet or buying it....I talked Lauras daughter into growing..:yay:  now I can play with my new virtical grow....

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2013)

62 and sunny right now, with a wind advisory.  Wanna go fly a kite?  

My daughter and I have a Girl Scout cookie booth sale in 20 mins at a local grocery store.  That's sure to be fun.  I think I'll take a puff or 2 of my pax before leaving.

I hope all of you are having nice days.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2013)

4U, Im building it. I have the cabinet already. 

Its just to sex my girls before transplant Outdoors, and gives me room to take cuts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

Ill be watchen,,I loves DIYs.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks WeedHopper. Ill be sure to make a Thread.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I do have a bong.  It is an oldie from the 70s.  I usually vape, but once in a while it is fun to bring the old bong out.  We used to put wine in them instead of water.

MMMMMMMM--Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 24, 2013)

Bong....it......^.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

THG...When we have mild winters like this year, we warm up sooner, no ice on lake.Even seen a bunch of Robins this afternoon. But there again we have had 18" of ice on the lake still in mid March, but not this year. Winds blowing across lake makes for a cool breezes.

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice bong *HempGoddess*...I like it..looks almost like a wood piece..And on top the stove is cool..

*drft  *Ill be looking for the thread  as well...how do ya seal it for light?

Just mixed up some **** and am ready for the Shed...time to get back to it:bolt::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

I aint sayen nothen about that pipe.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rose* the Satori is still up, packing on the weight.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Is  she amber?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Is  she amber?






No, it's her sister _Jade_.....


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2013)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 
One year ago today I weighted 112 pounds more than I do today  !!!
I lost 12" off my waist (I had to buy new underware...I know TMI... )
So I'm hoping to be around the BHC a while longer:bong2: 



Soooo, BIU BHC


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

Awsome. Way to go Cubby.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2013)

:clap:  *cubby*

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2013)

Cubby- hubba hubba!  You go, dude! 

It's my Friday.  Tomorrow begins my week of quiet, inturrupted bliss.  

Biu everyone!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow cubby!! Congrats!!!


Congrats smokin mom 


Biu :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2013)

I just realized that I have smoked around 23 grams in like three days of bonging... No wonder I been sleeping so good!! :zzz:


:bong: it up w a glass of milk n pnut mnms bfor bed


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Congrats cubby:woohoo:

:woohoo: for school SmokinMom

BIU :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2013)

Good morning bhc

Gonna get this kid to school then I'm crashing back out...zzzz. 

Have great daze.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, (and thanks),
25* here today.
*Mom*, catch those Z's, we'll have coffee and buds waitin' when you get up (unless TOA finds them)
*Trill*, you're not smoking weed, you're like a one man eradication team  . You're gonna' bruise a lung  



Alright BHC let's do this....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 25, 2013)

what up peeps,way to go Cubby,Im sure you feel alot better than you did this time last year long weekend finally over,gonna try some pineapple xpress that is ready,got like 4.5 oz dried from 2 plants,really dank smelling nugs.....let er rip......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

45* today

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2013)

D to the a to the n to the k....


Biu!


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bongin
It
Up,
SON!

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2013)

Good morning Bonghogs!

Cubby, WOW, that is a small person you lost. Twelve inches around your waist..that is a foot you know..that is amazing. I am glad you did it and will be here much longer, Good for you. That had to be hard. Congratulaions. I will have a peppermint pattie in your honor and a vape or three.

Sm. Happy for you for quiet bliss.

Mr Fist. Good job on your PE. Looks like your stash is a good one now. Enjoy. congrats.

Trill, what kind of dank are you smoking...that's a lot, even for me.ha.

Good morning Duck, how are you today? We have 30 mph winds coming today after the rain. I think it means spring here. Hope your good, I didn't take the satori yet and i need to today.

Good morning 4U...tons of snow between our houses this morning. BIU baby.

Orange, i miss ya!

Drft. hi. Hi Weedhopper!
Ok, i am going to go vape some satori now!
THG, hi, OHC, come back!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

:bongin: the Ched :bong:

*Rose* I gassed those little buggers again.Checked this morning and only found 1 live mite on the 50 leaves I checked. I know there are more, but this was a really good sign.

The Satori is just starting to amber, the Lemon Diesel still milky as is the White Fyr, YWT and Frozen Lava.

Dang mites are backing up my veg tent and I have testers coming soon.


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2013)

Duck, If you want your satori to be Up up up, take it before the amber. 
That right there is advice you didn't ask for. 
I hope those mites are just a bad memory for you very soon. I feel your pain, can you believe how gross they are?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

They are gross that is for sure. I picked up one of them microscopes that THG bought for her friend and viewing them with that they are really gross.

I may do that Satori in a few days(checking daily now), I sorta like the calming effect the amber gives me. (I am sorta hyper anyways). That and I want to make sure them mites are gone from her. Got another one in veg just waiting and one that needs transplanted once room opens up in veg tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is 21, windless, and snowing this morning.  We will probably get a couple of inches.  It is snowing hard enough that the black dogs come in with their backs entirely white (gotta keep a towel near the door).

Cubby, I want to congratulate you.  I personally believe that losing weight can be worse than quitting cigarettes.  I am sure you are feeling so much better and like quitting cigarettes, the health benefits are huge.

Duck, I am with Rose on taking the Satori before amber if you are looking for that uppy high.  Also do you have enough room that you can put your vegging plants in with the flowering ones just to give them a big dose of CO2?  Boy using CO2 is sure easier than spraying them down with poisons.

I have a little Apollo 11 that I am going to wake and bake with this morning.  Satori is still a little ways off, but still have some of the Beyond the Brain I am trying to stretch until the Satori is done.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking that myself THG. I was leaning towards cranking my heater as it is a ventless that has the blue flame. It puts out a bunch of CO2. That and I am also thinking of just gassing them about every 3 days or so till the cycle is broken. I sure need to do something to break the log jam.

Right now I am just going to join you all in BIU'ing :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

never thaught of Co2 to combat the borg...may have to add that to the arsonal...I norm  smoke the co2 in flower room one a week..may need to bump it up if I see the treatments stop working....

For those in Colorado..be safe and stay warm

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

would not turning the heat up incourage them to multiply *Duck*?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

4U...Turning the heat up will help multiply but hopefully the CO2 kills them first. Plus it gets real humid when dumping all that CO2 in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2013)

Best of luck my friend...I wass thinking tryn the co2 injection in the flower room...its a sealed room...need more thinking:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ciao: 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2013)

Jeepers Now I have one of my 600 Lumateks kicking the bucket Been a bit over 5 years, I think.

Going to try the Nano Extreme this time. See how that does.

BIU :bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 25, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> never thaught of Co2 to combat the borg...may have to add that to the arsonal...I norm  smoke the co2 in flower room one a week..may need to bump it up if I see the treatments stop working....
> 
> For those in Colorado..be safe and stay warm
> 
> :bong:



crank her up to 10,000ppm, and anything that breathe's oxygen dies no doubt, the problem with the borg is you have to keep doing it till all the (eggs?) hatch and then finally die.



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeepers Now I have one of my 600 Lumateks kicking the bucket Been a bit over 5 years, I think.
> 
> Going to try the Nano Extreme this time. See how that does.
> 
> BIU :bong:



any reason for the switch? or just trying something new? i'm in the market for a 250/400, and was leaning towards the lumatek.

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Just trying something new.
Never had a problem with the lumateks till now. My other 600 is a Lumatek.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

Been a mix bag of several different strains... Popcorn buds mainly. Think that's why I've burned um up... An Ozzie in just under 4 full days. 


Feelin it! :bong: biu y'all!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
14* and sunny.
BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2013)

39 and cloudy.  They say it should be about 60 this afternoon.

Biu folks


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2013)

Good morning Peeps, 33 and clear and sunny and not 50 mph winds. Just breezy.

Took my satori and pm down yesterday. Only have one beauty in the flower room now.. Nurse Larry.  Lots in veg tho.

BIU!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 26, 2013)

morning all---chilly high 30's here---supposed to continue a warming trend due to some high pressure off the coast---up to 80* by friday---:woohoo: ---waiting on the gooey/pe to dry and just got done reloading :icon_smile: ---best to all---peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2013)

:woohoo: Rose



:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 26, 2013)

rain rain go away......pouring down like all day......stay in and rip some hits


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, same story here mrfirst.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

50's here. Im gonna drink some more coffee and smoke another bowl. I dont go back outta town to work for another week. YeeHaaa


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

Smoke, toke, smoke, toke :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

Pump went out on the ebb tray, went to two wallmarts , was up till 1:30 looking for a new one... Nuttin... Hand watering and waiting for new timer n pump to come in..... Eeeeeebay! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Bad week for equipment failures in the BHC.

Figured out my ballast, doesn't like cool temps anymore. Once the room warmed up it went full power.

But always a good week to BIU in the BHC :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

I've had great success with the lumatek and no-label lumateks ... Great quality. 5 years is kick *** in my book, and still working? Heck yeah!


Always a good time to :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh dear Duck. Did you already order another?
I think i may post a picture of my N. Larry for you guys to tell me if it has stretched a lot or if it is normal growth? Seems like it went crazy. I heavily topped this plant. 




  If it is super stretched I don't know how to fix it next time.

I shaved three feet and one tummy and one face and Howard looks like a poodle instead of  a bear, no offence Cubby.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah *Rose* I ordered a Xtreme Nano by C.A.P, going to geive them a try.

When I have a girl that like to stretch I squeeze the stem about a foot down till it flops over.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2013)

Im with *Duck*....I have some Sativa Doms in flower stretched all most 3 times..bend them over and all...Now the clones of those will be squeezed just when they go into flower..

*Rose*...you get that Dog trimmed

No equipment failure here so far..just updateing the Sheds new lights

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: some ADxPE, pretty good smoke.

BIU :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 27, 2013)

:ciao: Duck

Whats the AD?

Im sure it good, BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning Bongers!

I hope it is a good morning where all ya all are.
Howard goes to the vet today for and xray and then see if the cast can come off...oh please I hope it can. He is a lovey  boy.

I am vaping some satori this morning, i know you are all shocked. 
Join me please?:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2013)

I join in Rose  :bong:

drft..AD x PE is Aliendawg x Purple Empress


----------



## cubby (Feb 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and cloudy here this morning.
Hope you're all having a good day so far.
*RoseBud*, tell Howie I said good luck at the Vets :aok:  And I'll gladly join you in a bit of :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh good, peeps in the house biu! Thanks guys!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2013)

Done with the garden today.

Put 2 into flower ClockWork Orange and an ADXPE

Transplanted 3, 2 Thai Lights and a Satori

Cut 6 clones from the CWO

BIU time now :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you cloning the satori Duck?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2013)

:ciao:  friends

Hope Howie gets cast off..

I think Ill load some AD/PE myself

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2013)

That is correct Rose


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2013)

Biuuuuuuu!

Wake n :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2013)

High cub, duck, 4u, Rosie, fist, os, drift, YYZ, TOA, thg, Ohc, ozzy (miss u), and whoever I may be forgetting.... Hope all of u r having a nice week.  

Next week I'm having an ambulatory EEG at home for 3 days.  It's gonna SUCK!!!!

I'm curious as to what my brain waves look like while smoking, drinking or orgasms... If I ever wanted to know, here's my opportunity.  

Pass me that bong please.  I broke mine, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2013)

Here Mom:bong1:

Some Green for the page


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice green *4u* 



			
				SM said:
			
		

> what my brain waves look like while smoking, drinking or orgasms


"*------------*******____________*" Brain waves :laugh: That one caught me off guard:rofl:

*Rose*.. How is Howie doing? The cast come off? I guess the real question is How is MrRB doing, now that his buddy is recuperated?

Well I got to high tail it over to the girls. Need to make room in veg tent, as my testers came yesterday and need to get those planted. Need to check Flower tent as I got a YWT at 65 days and a SATORI at 63 days, checking these daily.

Oh and *cubby*... if you go out walking be sure to stop by and bring a lighter, a set of lungs and your snips. How far are ya up the trail?

:bongin: ADxPE not bad, not bad at all


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2013)

I need to quit :bong1: and get busy.

But it tastes, sooooooo good

Can ya tell Rose?


I


am



really




:stoned:



:rofl:


BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2013)

YEA DUCK,!!!! GOOD JOB on getting stoned. You and I are gifted!

It's my birthday today so BIU PEEPS!!!!!!! Not everyday ya turn SIXTY ONE 

So, ten more days of the cast:doh: for Howard. Mr RB will be the happiest when he gets it off cause he is the one with him all the time. 

BIU with me peeps...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Rosebud*


Are you going to do your age in :bong1::bong1:?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2013)

Lets me and you do that. I have ten vape hits down already, i may need a nap before the luncheon, ha.

Thanks for the wishes, and my favorite color too.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we will accomplish the endeavor together Rose

We have a really good start


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we may need to call in the troups for backup, unless you are super stoner duck.  I am old, that's a lot of hits.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe we better get all the BHC in on the action, surely then we can do it


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rose

You're my hero :heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2013)

You are very sweet drft, thank you. You rocked it last year and will do it again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2013)

HB Rose and hope ya have many more.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Day  *Rose*

Ill join Yall

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Rose!*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2013)

Smokin mom, thank you!
That is some eeg your having, i have never heard about doing them in home. Do you play video games? Those can be a trigger for some with the bright lights. You will have to share the results, well, some of them, some other might be TMI! ha

Thank you WH, I hope i have lots more too.l
4U, thanks man, you are a great friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy b day girl !!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
You look like a stoner,
And you vape like one too  


It's great having you around, even when it's not your birthday. 
But a little satori, some birthday cake, and coffee.......mmmm.
 I'll just walk a little further, you're worth it.



Enjoy your day *Rosebud*


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 28, 2013)

reckon I will have to rip one back for moms birthday today,hope you are still having a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2013)

on the :35
:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2013)

:bong:


Cherry ak.... Mmmmmmmm

Lovin these red buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2013)

Gooey Mom

:bong:

Dr. ran some tests  but says he feels I could be stressed as to my lack of sleep...gave me some sleep aids  but I am not sure I like that..need work in the Shed...BIU


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2013)

Sleep is very very Important Little Brother. Sleep depervation can cause all kinds of problems,,,including Heart problems. Ya better take whatever the Doc gave ya and get some rest.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with WeedHopper, 4U. At least take it to get caught up on some rest. Then return to :bong:in' my friend!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you smoking mom!! Have a great weekend y'all!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 1, 2013)

mornin BHC. happy b-day rosie!
started a new job and have been on the road since valentines day. seems i've been in every major storm from chicago to philly, then down thru virginia and tenn. then this latest one in the pan handle. made it home last nite, but not for long. miss y'all!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2013)

GOod morning BHC,
Wow FastCash, you have been around... I know if your driving your driving careful.. But really do stay safe and give your wife my love.

Had a good birthday thank all of you for starting it out right.  I love the bhc.
Had lunch with three ladies and got presents and a gluten free lemon pie..yum. 
Our daughter come over the pass tonight..haven't seen her since Christmans. She mentioned she is out of pot...i like to think she just wants to see me  lol.

BIU! And again, thank you all for the wishes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning friends.


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
23* and sunny.
I hope everyone's having a good day.
*Rosebud*, lemon pie...MMM, with some Lemon Larry, and lemonade ....pucker up sweatheart... 
It's nice that your daughter is comming to visit you...and your garden  
You could tell her the old saying about "give a man a fish...." then hand her a clone and tell her "go forth and multiply"  .


let's do this...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 1, 2013)

good afternoon bhc,

43, cloudy and a bit windy

lets all do a :bong: since i got off work early today. i get to relax, and watch my soil cook


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2013)

:bong2:


:stoned:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 1, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

On break for a few hours, then back at it. Time to 
Bong :bong:
It :bong:
UP! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2013)

good afternoon club...I took the sleep aids and slept for 8hrs..holy crap...I do feel better...

57* here and a bit windy

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2013)

*Rose*...Did Howard get the cast off?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 1, 2013)

:cool2: Good news 4U! Glad your feeling better!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks *drft*...just dont want to have to rely on them...I use to be able smoke meself to sleep...and you gonna drop some beans next week?...2 months till I put some outback...so I would want them sexed by then...Im also gonna do a serious bean drop this summer as well...

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well its good they are instant acting rather than something you take over time. Ide rather you take them when needed, rather than every night for sure. I can still :bong: myself to sleep, but im lucky to not have any troubles sleeping. That may be because im a young buck too....

 I too am getting all my gear together for the big "Drop":cool2: I always put out at 4/20 and this year i want to sex them before that. That's where the closet comes in ive metioned to you. I have a T5 that is perfect for cuttings and popping beans now but I still need a High Output T5. for veg and the flip if i force flower them to show sex. 

A quick question about this...Are you able to force flip at 6 weeks if they dont show? I dont have a problem with letting them re-veg and finish up outside. They are gonna be big girls either way. Or will they show me their girly parts on their own, when they have alternating nodes? 

Im forced with buying a 2 foot 4 bulb H/O T5 for my 3 foot wide space, but i can always cram a few more big spiral CFL's in there as well. The biggest thing right now is getting that light making the cab light proof, and prepping it for paint.  

Then ill be ready to "pop it like its hot"


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

No, Howard has ten more days then it is coming off and he and I go to puppy obedience school. He has barely been on a leash.. I hope he doesn't scream at school when he sees something scary. I sure hope he doesn't turn out to be a big wus. These are things a new mother worries about.
I learned about a systemic for insects that is waiting for its omri or whatever those organic initials are. I got some...stay tuned. for mites.

I was taken out to lunch again today...mexican food. yum.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello all.  It is beautiful today--low 50s and sunny skies.  I fixed coconut shrimp for a friend that had a birthday and we watched the movie "Hugo".  And now another buddy is coming over for to make a bit of dry ice hash.  Heading to "the big city" tomorrow to do some shopping.  Enjoy your Fri night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone.  

Rose, you're very lucky to have such great friends.  And yes, your daughter is just using the "being out" as an excuse.  

4u, sorry to hear about the sleep issues.  Hopefully you'll get it squared away ASAP.  Did the dr give you ambien?  I had to take that once for a sleep study and I had terrible med head for several days.  Most nights I'm out before my head hits the pillow.  I have sleep apnea and I'm supposed to use one of those awful, cumbersome cpap machines.  I don't, so I'm exhausted most of the time.  My sz meds don't help with that either.   

Hi duck, didn't mean to knock your wheels off with my orgasm brain waves comment, ha ha ha.  I knew it would be a weird thing to say but hey- it will be interesting to know.

Hello cubby, thg, fast, fist, drift, wh, 7, toa and anyone I might be forgetting...

Enjoy your weekend.  

I'm glad I'm doing my eeg at home.  A technician will come spend a few hours here on Monday getting me all hooked up.  I will have this small box with a shoulder strap that I will have to keep on my person at all times with the wires plugged in.  2 cameras watching - one in the main room I am at during the day, and the other in the bedroom pointed at my side.  I don't always have to be within view of the cameras and I can still run errands if I want to...lol.  I have to keep a log of what I'm doing at all times.  I'm going to have so much fun for 72 hrs.    I can't wash my hair (obviously) and am not supposed to bathe or do anything that could cause me to perspire.  Also, anything that can cause static electricity also needs to be avoided.  I can't run a vacuum or do laundry, ha ha.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 1, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Well its good they are instant acting rather than something you take over time. Ide rather you take them when needed, rather than every night for sure. I can still :bong: myself to sleep, but im lucky to not have any troubles sleeping. That may be because im a young buck too....
> 
> I too am getting all my gear together for the big "Drop":cool2: I always put out at 4/20 and this year i want to sex them before that. That's where the closet comes in ive metioned to you. I have a T5 that is perfect for cuttings and popping beans now but I still need a High Output T5. for veg and the flip if i force flower them to show sex.
> 
> ...



6 weeks is a very safe place to flip at. i flip all my plants at 4-6 weeks. i'd say you have a 50/50 chance of seeing pre flowers at 6 weeks, without flipping to 12/12. you can start the seedlings at 12/12 from the jump. you'll find out their sex as soon as their ready. the big downside is loosing 12hrs of light each day. cutting their total growth in half. there's no danger in "force flowering" when your plants are healthy. to be honest if i happened upon a hermie, due to flowering too early, then thats just weak genetics.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi shortbus.  I left you out of my hellos..lol.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Mom :ciao: :bong:     :48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice to see ya got a good sleep *4u* 

*SmokinMom* do you get to watch the video later too? Just to see what you did?:laugh: Will there be a black screen when you are BIU'ing?:rofl:

*Rose* ...Poor Howie 10 more days He is probably eating it up, all the fussing Mr.Rb and you are doing over him. 

Still waiting on the Satori and YWT...Huge

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll sell you a copy.  

Seriously, I can break away from the cameras whenever. I just have to have the box on me the whole time.  I bet you're jealous. 

Lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I just want a copy  SmokinMom

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

4u..:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2013)

Good morning...Yes, we all need a copy of the eeg, black and white prints and framed please.

Our daughter is here, yay, and we are having lattes and satori... My girlfriend from Ca sent me a million lemons from her yard, the meyer lemons ...soooo the daughter has some lemon baking to do... 

Howard is cute and met his sister today.. they both have poodle hair so there is an instant bond.
Wish ya'll were here, it could be a party. BIU peeps.

Duck, how huge is satori?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

Main cola, upside down 22 oz beer bottle, side branches golf ball by 4" or so


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2013)

:ciao:  

50* today and some wind

*Drft*....Yep  that would work just fine....you been reading my Thread...lol...I all ways force flower at week 5 if they aint shown....The Pink mama shows fast:aok:

*Mom*..yes Ambien..I took another one last night and slept another 8...I feel good ..thanks..

Im gonna till the back yard..looks like Its time....I also took the West end girl down at 56 days....this one I did the Defoiliation test on...still waiting my final thaughts...okay time to BIU

:bong:

:ciao:  *Duck*....we want pics of the Satori


Heres to anyone I forgot:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

To embarrassed 4u  the damage from the mites are showing on the leaves. Good news is I am not seeing live mites. Maybe once trimmed up 

Got a Lemon diesel that is even bigger. These sat's get huge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2013)

*Duck*..you ever try Dry ice for adding co2 to the room?

hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEN2Pftk74

this fellas room looks underlit..But am wondering if this would benifit the Shed....and then again I think of the "Sulfur Burn" :doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah  I know all about ugly pics...try get some nice ones after the trim


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

No I never did it with dry ice...I understand that any additional CO2 is beneficial but using his method would get expensive and uncontrollable. Would be dousing the girls with 10,000ppm's or more/less for an hour. The fog is water vapor settling on the buds.....I would just do it right and cheaper with a mini-gen and a controller/monitor. I would try his method for a one or two time treatment for mites. but still needs to be sealed.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> *Drft*....Yep  that would work just fine....you been reading my Thread...lol...I all ways force flower at week 5 if they aint shown....The Pink mama shows fast:aok:



Good to hear! I will force flower at 5 weeks like you suggested. :cool2: 
Nice to know about Pink Mama,too! :icon_smile: 


Oh, and yes...I always creep up your threads. :rofl: Time to go check it out now....:bolt:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 2, 2013)

:ciao: Duck

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey drft :ciao:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone heard from ozzy lately?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No I never did it with dry ice...I understand that any additional CO2 is beneficial but using his method would get expensive and uncontrollable. Would be dousing the girls with 10,000ppm's or more/less for an hour. The fog is water vapor settling on the buds.....I would just do it right and cheaper with a mini-gen and a controller/monitor. I would try his method for a one or two time treatment for mites. but still needs to be sealed.



Thats what I was thinking *Duck*...just for Mites...Maybe one or two times a cycle...:aok:..and my flower room is sealed bro...sometimes have hard time open doors...:giggle:

*Drft*...Ill try and call ozzy  today ..only  number I have is his Moms...Ill get back at yas:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2013)

Go for it *4u* and let me know how it works for you. 

Be sure to tape it as well.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 2, 2013)

:ciao: Thanks 4U


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

clear and cold 24*

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20


:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 3, 2013)

Duck,

Back atcha on the 4:20.  :bongin:  :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2013)

yyz.... I am a bit late :bong::48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 3, 2013)

Duck, never too late for some bong rippin. :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning! :ciao: 

clear and cold here too, 29*

Im with you duck! :bong:

Got my package yesterday of beans! Benny's Pink Mama was included, along with a bunch of other cool stuff :cool2: Ill drop a few very soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2013)

Good morning Bongers.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Had a good dinner out last night with our kids, it has been ages since we all went out. It was good, it was fun. Howie likes his new relatives.

Bout time to BIU!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

:bong: good morning all


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2013)

Cough cough,,,good morning.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 3, 2013)

This comes outa nowhere, but can anyone tell what my avatar is?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


*YYZ*...looks like a 2headed buffalo?..and a dinasoure?

Good morning everyone....

*Drft*....Load up some that Dry ice hash buddy:aok:

*Rose*...Glad Howard likes the family

:ciao: *Shrotbus*..*Mom*...*Orangesunshine*..*Duck*..and all you *lurkers*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 3, 2013)

It is the skin mount of the buffalo and its skeleton (I think).  I need something easier to recognise.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't have a clue, I was afraid of what it might be the Yyz. Lol  

BlU friends.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, you gotta admit this one is cuter.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 3, 2013)

4U, Im way ahead of yah brotha! :cool2:

:bong::bong::bong:

Ill be back for 4:20 e/t. Whos with me?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

Smoking some gods gift and some awesome wax...not 420 here yet but I was never that patient.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2013)

What!!!!!!
2dog???????


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

:bong: for EST 4:20 :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 3, 2013)

:ciao: 2Dog!

its 4:20!
:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

1:27 here but I have a long wedding today with my in laws (barf) like creepy barf. I have to be a bit stoned or I will say something truthfull. Or smack someone's hand off my kid whom I don't like.. :holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What!!!!!!
> 2dog???????




It was time!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 3, 2013)

2dog! So good to have ya back


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2013)

Well there a face i havent seen in awhile...then again havent seen ya all! Whut up  BHC!!!!
2dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks cash!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow 2 mia's return the same day:woohoo:

Sounds like a good time to BIU :bong::bong:

to celebrate :bong::bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2013)

BIU for ua Duck!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2013)

:ciao:  *chef*...
Nice too see ya back...how ya be?

:ciao:  *2Dog*...When are you Do?...is this your first?

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *chef*...
> Nice too see ya back...how ya be?
> 
> :ciao:  *2Dog*...When are you Do?...is this your first?
> ...




Lol I let other women do the hard part then adopt! We adopted a bro and sister last year. I take in lots of kids have 4 right now


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice! Cograts 2dogs! SMOOOOOOOKKKKEEE!!!! Wut up my brother! Headed to the bed for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! Holla ata yall 2morrow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :ciao:


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill be back on brother! just had some teeth pulled and og kush and prince vicodin slapping me silly! Till manyana my brother....buenos nachos!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

What a night...big ole blunt for me....hubs quit smoking eight months ago...it's all mine. Anyone watch walking dead tonight?


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

Morn BHC! Hope all is doing well! Hey to the mods!!!!! PBWS......wutz up! BIU my people!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Bright and sunny but cold

Need to check the girls

BIU :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 4, 2013)

Greetings, programs and BIU  :bongin: 

I wish it would rain.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)

good morning

54* and sunny

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 4, 2013)

what up 2dog and Chef long time,glad to see you are both still breathin.....BIU peeps hope all had a great weekend,back to the grind.....rippin one back as I type.....yep love that feeling


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2013)

I am late 

:bongin: on the :26

:bong::bong:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2013)

Duck, i hope you slept in.

CHEFFY and 2DOG, my dreams have come true. When i saw you on here yesterday 2dog, my first thought is that is awesome now I wish the Chef would return and here you are!!! I have missed you two more then you will know.

WELCOME HOME..now it is time to BIU!!!! WOO HOO!

Hey Cubby, what doing? Hey Orange, drft, yyz, 4U, Mr Fist...it is a party, BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2013)

Still waiting *Rose*...Day 67 on the Satori countdown. Starting to wonder if those gassing's messed up the trics. They are doing some strange things. Long tric, head burst, then a  bunch of little trics..Like mushrooms...weird

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
27* and snowing :banana: 
*2Dog, Chef*, nice to see you back.
All right everybody, lets get these bongs bubbling, 
on your mark,
get set,
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2013)

Duck, i hope your plant is alright. That does sound very strange. Sounds like you blew the head of them off...hm... i hope it is ok.

I set a plant outside that I thought might be male and it hit 22 degrees last night. Brr, I stuck it out cause I was too lazy or cheap to treat it for spider mites if it is a boy. Wonder what happend to the mites in 22 degrees.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope they froze those paitas....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2013)

:bong2: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: Morning all.  I slept in this morning.  I was at my sis's for the weekend and we never get enough sleep.  It is 18 and a beautiful sunshiny day.  The snow is starting to go away with these days in the 40s and 50s.  I think I am getting spring fever and it is a bit early to be getting it here.

Hey 2dog and chef, great to see you!  2dog, it is a might fine thing you are doing taking in foster kids (the best I can muster is taking in foster dogs).

Duck--I hope that your Satori is okay.  I'll be curious to see if the CO2 affected her.  It sure would be nice to treat mites with CO2 instead of a strong pesticide.  I took a Satori down that is quite small.  I had her and 2 Master Kush left that suffered a whole lot of stress in Dec when I was sick.  They almost didn't make it and it shows.  The buds are small and not terribly dense.  Fortunately, I have 2 more Satori in flower, 1 in veg and cuts in the cloner.  

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :bong2: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: Morning all.  I slept in this morning.  I was at my sis's for the weekend and we never get enough sleep.  It is 18 and a beautiful sunshiny day.  The snow is starting to go away with these days in the 40s and 50s.  I think I am getting spring fever and it is a bit early to be getting it here.
> 
> Hey 2dog and chef, great to see you!  2dog, it is a might fine thing you are doing taking in foster kids (the best I can muster is taking in foster dogs).
> 
> ...




Thanks Goddess we enjoy having the kids so much! Too bad about your MK I love that strain.


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Duck, i hope you slept in.
> 
> CHEFFY and 2DOG, my dreams have come true. When i saw you on here yesterday 2dog, my first thought is that is awesome now I wish the Chef would return and here you are!!! I have missed you two more then you will know.
> 
> ...


 Hey Rosie! Glad to be back...chatting anyway! Not in a good place to grow right now but sooon!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up 2dog and Chef long time,glad to see you are both still breathin.....BIU peeps hope all had a great weekend,back to the grind.....rippin one back as I type.....yep love that feeling


  Yeah boy it's been a min! THnx!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 27* and snowing :banana:
> *2Dog, Chef*, nice to see you back.
> All right everybody, lets get these bongs bubbling,
> ...


 


Bongs to ya Cubby!


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :bong2: :bongin: :bong1: :bong: Morning all.  I slept in this morning.  I was at my sis's for the weekend and we never get enough sleep.  It is 18 and a beautiful sunshiny day.  The snow is starting to go away with these days in the 40s and 50s.  I think I am getting spring fever and it is a bit early to be getting it here.
> 
> Hey 2dog and chef, great to see you!  2dog, it is a might fine thing you are doing taking in foster kids (the best I can muster is taking in foster dogs).
> 
> ...


 
Glad to see your still kikin Goddess!Hmmm now what bout that pink headed poo butt weasel snatch..........


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

What up Chef?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)

:bong:


:watchplant:

:bong::bong:


:watchplant:

:bong::bong::bong:

:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

Kids are napping time for mommy to have a toke! :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey 2dog  :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

What's up Hop? What're you guys smoking? Got some new stuff today Afghan Durban bud.  Then bought some nice crumble hmmm.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

Rose your bud picture of the month makes me want to move next door to you just to smell more smoke!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2013)

2dog and chef!  Long time no see.  How old are the kiddos 2?

We matched a record high temperature here in Dallas today.  87!  Can someone tell Mom Nature that it's barely March?  They did say not to get used to it as a cold front will be here in no time, booo.

Here I am, with 23 electrodes coming off my head.  I so sexy..    Ha ha.

Spark them bongs peeps.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

Electrodes? What gives? 

My daughter is 5 and my son is 3. My fosters are 1 and just over a week old. Also boy and girl. It is busy and fun. How are your kids? Still keep your edibles wrapped up in your fridge?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2013)

welcome back chef!!! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2013)

*Mom*..whats up ? 

*2Dog*...we sure have missed the chat...them is some youngins..those were fun days

*Drft*...let me know what Ya going with first..Ill be dropping beans every week for a few more weeks...Spring is on us..

Im gonna Rip on some Pink Mama right now...Hell Ill even top it off with Pink Mama Hash....See yall later

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 5, 2013)

Few hours ago I ate a dose of 20% instant coffee and 80% sugar.  That may have been a mistake.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We need pics SmokinMom

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 5, 2013)

lets get this party started....mornin peeps,today is my youngest sons birthday,19 years....wow I cant believe the way time just flies....now if I can just figure out how to get his wings to work....BIU all and have a great day


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2013)

Timber......Satori and YWT 

Next up Lemon Diesel, Frozen Lava, White Fya

BIU before my fingers get to sticky

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2013)

Lots of stuff happening in the bhc!

Mr Fist, I hear they don't move out anymore.  Congrats to you for getting a nice young man to 19.

Duck, enjoy your harvest if you can, it is a lot of work. Can't wait to hear what you think of the S.

2dog, i wished you live next door too! I could be a gramma with a bad influence.

Cheffy, bout time you got back here!

Cubby, how was the cabin? How is the weather?
Orange...good morning.
SM, i bet they are heavy to wear, all the wires. I hope it tells them what they need to know.
Hey drft, 4u!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 5, 2013)

morning all---don't forget to take an extra 2fer :bong: :bong:  for those with out any stash


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
25* and snowing. Weatherman said we would get 3-5", we've got about a foot so far and it's still coming down. :banana: I'm glad I haven't taken down all my Christmas lights yet.
I'm gonna' put some of this fresh snow in my bong and head over to *Ducks* place.......mix a little Frozen Lava with some Lemon Diesel, make some Lemon Lava...MMM :hubba: 
The rest of you folks have a good day and...BIU BHC:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Lots of stuff happening in the bhc!
> 
> Mr Fist, I hear they don't move out anymore.  Congrats to you for getting a nice young man to 19.
> 
> ...


I emailed you my kids pics!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is 21 and promises to be a great day--mid 40s and sunshine.  All of you that are getting snowed on, snuggle in and stay warm!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I emailed you my kids pics!


 
I emailed you back, they are beautiful children and they look at you with love. Wonderful, i am very happy for you...Really, you did it. You wanted it and you got it... I am proud to know ya, and your kids are really lucky too.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Timber......Satori and YWT
> 
> Next up Lemon Diesel, Frozen Lava, White Fya
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2013)

All this emailing I feel left out:cry:....

:bong:

*meetmrfist*...congrats on the Adult child...I too have one..as for the Wings its like the Eagle and her young.....ever hear the story?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, 4u, I just emailed you @4u2smoke.growerdeluxe.com and it came back...shoot. Had pictures and everything... 

Smoking some pink momma and thinking about my buddies.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, 4u, I just emailed you @4u2smoke.growerdeluxe.com and it came back...shoot. Had pictures and everything...
> 
> Smoking some pink momma and thinking about my buddies.




I did nt get that email from you I wonder what's up I checked my junk mail no have gotten form you before...is that pink momma too good for computer usage lol? Let me try his email and see if it works.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I did nt get that email from you I wonder what's up I checked my junk mail no have gotten form you before...is that pink momma too good for computer usage lol? Let me try his email and see if it works.




Huh email from rose was on my iPhone just not my iPad. I tried 4u with the . And with @ neither worked.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2013)

How do I get on this email list?  

I'm having an EEG to measure my brain waves.  It will show if I'm having a new kind of seizure and/or if my medicine is controlling it.  I've had a few odd moments in recent weeks and he was concerned.  I hate this damn thing and want it OFF!  Thurs can't come soon enough.  With 23 electrodes on my head I can't shower or bathe, I have to log just about everything I do, and I have 2 cameras constantly watching me unless I'm out of the kitchen or bedroom.  

Enough of that.  BIU!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2013)

:bong:


:stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How do I get on this email list?
> 
> I'm having an EEG to measure my brain waves.  It will show if I'm having a new kind of seizure and/or if my medicine is controlling it.  I've had a few odd moments in recent weeks and he was concerned.  I hate this damn thing and want it OFF!  Thurs can't come soon enough.  With 23 electrodes on my head I can't shower or bathe, I have to log just about everything I do, and I have 2 cameras constantly watching me unless I'm out of the kitchen or bedroom.
> 
> Enough of that.  BIU!!!!!!!!




That stinks I will be emailing you some cute littles pics to cheer you up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

Good Night friends

:bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What up Chef?


 
WeeedHopper!!!!! Wut upski brother!


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 2dog and chef!  Long time no see.  How old are the kiddos 2?
> 
> We matched a record high temperature here in Dallas today.  87!  Can someone tell Mom Nature that it's barely March?  They did say not to get used to it as a cold front will be here in no time, booo.
> 
> ...


 Wussup girl!


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> welcome back chef!!! :bong:


Trill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hows it going!:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

Wutup peeps! Hittin the ol hand held with some kush! Yesterday was a bad one with the mouth pain but with a little vicodin and a whooooole lotta kush i made it through! Rosie glad to be back! Not growin at the moment but hell i can still chat wit my peeps! It's ......3:52 am.....it's 47 degrees, brrrrrr......thats damn chilly to a texan!........and i'm getting stooooooooooooooned! Who's in! Ok here we go........morn, Smoke,Rosie,2dogs,Goddess,hopper,Trill.Duck,Cubby,orange,Kingkuhanna,Irish,Hammy,and anyone i missed.....oh yeah and to the ol pink headed one.....BIU MY PEEPS!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning Duck, how is the satori harvest? How are you?

It is raining here this morning. My lights didn't come on, the timer messed up...Maybe i hit a button by mistake. OH well.

Howard is driving us nuts...he runs a hundred miles an hour and then slides into furnture cast first. It is crazy in this house sometimes...remind me I don't need anymore animals. thanks.  More coffee and BIU peeps.

My best to all ya all.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

> .morn CHEF, Smoke,Rosie,2dogs,Goddess,hopper,Trill.Duck,Cubby, orange,Kingkuhanna,Irish,Hammy,and anyone i missed.....oh yeah and to the ol pink headed one.....BIU MY PEEPS!!!!


 
:yeahthat:


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

The Satori went good, along with the YWT...Rose

I am now doing a Lemon diesel


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Im am smoking Amnesia..Very nice high.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

Good morning WH, that was pretty impressive when Chef named everyone.

Duck, i am liking the spider mite sustemic I used. It is from rosemary oil. I hope the beneficials like it alright. You just have to use it from the beginning of every grow in veg, you water with it for 3-4 waterings. I think the mites took off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah,,Chefs tha bomb. Me..Im too high to remember all those names.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2013)

Good morning to all of you!    weedhopper, rose, 2dog, chef, os, duck, 4u, toa, cubby, drift, 7, yyz, fist, and whoever I may be forgetting.  It's hump day.  

2/3 done with this stupid eeg.  Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough.  

Join me, I've got some bubble loaded just for you..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

I know that hat has to be driving you nuts SM.Hang in there.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, (I named everyone as well....."BHC"  )
20* and overcast.
*Rose* can that mite systemic be used as a preventative as well as a response? I've never had mites, and would prefer to head them off rather than fight them after they've gotten a foot hold.
It's nice to see  people returning to the BHC. Now we're just waiting on Ozzy.
Time for *Mom's* bubble.........:bong: :bong: :bong:...MMMM tasty


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes Cubby, that is what they say. It takes 20 days or so to leave the plant. I used it on a nurse Larry that has about 4 weeks to go. I didn't see mites on her. I did seedlings, and clones, and veg.. I see no mites after the second watering.

Check it out and tell me what you think. hbhc://sierranaturalscience.com/


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

Morning everyone! Lol the easy way... Cleaning, sw's, grocery shopping what a day. Supposed to rain it's been pretty warm and sunny. I dreamt I was watering some mj plants yesterday and when I was smoking my pipe broke...so bizarre. I knew this site would bring back happy grow memories. 

What happened to the Canadian who grew in his shed without his wife knowing ? He still around? Hick isn't on much I guess it makes sense its not growing season yet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2013)

Morning all  

Packed the bubbler with some of the worst smoke ever.. bleh!!! 

I can not wait to grow my own and insure a decent taste / smoke as best as I can!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

*SmokinMom*....I want pictures!

*Rose*....I do not use any preventives, yet. What is this stuff called that you use?

BIU

 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

Some

*Green*

4

the 

page

:bong:

*Lemon Diesel*


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

hi bhc :ciao: ....everyone take double :bong: :bong: so maybe i can get a contact high through the computer. im all out atm!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> hi bhc :ciao: ....everyone take double :bong: :bong: so maybe i can get a contact high through the computer. im all out atm!!!!!




That sucks...I'm sorry. Duck has some to spare....


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Some
> 
> *Green*
> 
> ...




I'm on my way over with three ducklings in tow...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking good DUCK!!! That is beautiful.

I am using the SNS 209


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks *Rose*..

The satori looks the same 

Just wish I would have caught the mites sooner. Oh well they did survive and I have not seen a mite in 6 days


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 6, 2013)

what up BHC...too cold and windy for me,just gonna chill indoors with some rips and tend to  the ladies lookin good Duck, a little snap crackle pop wont hurt nothin....hang in there SmokinMom,it will all be behind you before you know it...  Rosie wait till he is all better with no cast,thats when he will make u crazy....BIU peeps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2013)

:bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning WH, that was pretty impressive when Chef named everyone..


 Thnx rosie......i really good at rememb  tuff.......cofee, rice, milk, pepper,........


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,Chefs tha bomb. Me..Im too high to remember all those names.


Yeeah im the........oh.....am i upwind again....terribly sorry!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

Smoking mom your kids are beautiful as for the picture of your hotty husband all I can say is keep your eye on that one lmao...   

I will send you a hottie pic of my man ;D


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 6, 2013)

Left ohio last nite, w.va,kentuky,tenn. Rain then snow and ice. Made it to arkansas,now sleep. CHEFFY I will be in your neighborhood just after lunch. Need a serious bong sess.


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> Left ohio last nite, w.va,kentuky,tenn. Rain then snow and ice. Made it to arkansas,now sleep. CHEFFY I will be in your neighborhood just after lunch. Need a serious bong sess.


 Um wheeen! Cmon by!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 7, 2013)

Greetings, programs!  BIU:bong1::bong1:

Sup Duck :ciao:

Seltzer, _Face Off_ and Purple Kush:  the three great pleasures in life!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning BHC...
39* degrees and sunny. I see green things slowly poking their heads out of the ground out there..bulbs and such. Roses are showing signs of life which means it is almost pruning time. 

I think I will:vap-Bong_smoker: and think about all the work that needs to be done. 

In fact, I think i will just :vap-Bong_smoker: all day. Join me?


----------



## cubby (Mar 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
6* and sunny here today.
Sooooooo, what's going on with you???


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 7, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

Havent been on lately. Internet is shut off :doh: We are switching providers. 
Ive also been busy getting everything together for this years grow. Currently building a TLO mix.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning all.  After a miserable day yesterday--cloudy, thunderstorms, hail, rain--we have a nice sunny sky today.  It is 22, but supposed to get up to the mid 40s.  I still have too much snow to get outside and work, but it is going away fast.  I think we are about a month ahead of normal.  So, I will probably :bongin: with Rosebud and y'all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2013)

58 and not a cloud in the sky, expected to be about 68 by afternoon.  Be jealous.     

Guess what?  I got the freakin wires off!   :woohoo: :woohoo: 

I'm gonna go shower and get this glue out.  No more bad hats and shades when I gotta leave the house, lol.  

:tokie:  Hit this.  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

still waiting on those pics SM

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2013)

The inside of the box I had on me at all times.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

ha ha...:laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Good Morning my Friends from the Sunny State of Texas.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2013)

wut up BHC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh out of my six hour CPR recert. Smoking time! My mom was all over my house today ugggg...I don't even care if she finds something just don't throw it away damn it...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2013)

Cooler here today and I am thankful I am not looking forward to hot weather....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

Did she throw it away 2dog? I hope not. Is she in love with your little ones?

I am having kinda a bad day and am going to BIU now. I shall join any of you in progress.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope get better Rose

and I will join ya for a :bong1: :48: :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Did she throw it away 2dog? I hope not. Is she in love with your little ones?
> 
> I am having kinda a bad day and am going to BIU now. I shall join any of you in progress.




She threw my bag and pipe away about five years ago in my own home! I was livid. No kids I pay my own bills and have chronic conditions. She knew I smoked way before the bag find. Course I looked in the trash and never found it. One of many fun times with my parents.... I still try to get everything put away but....let her pretend I don't smoke..

My parents love my kids but its been rough. A lot of fosters have attachment issues. My son is so attached to me it was very hard to leave him anywhere for the first year and half. He thought that i was leaving him because he'd been moved so many times. Can you believe someone could give up my little brad Pitt ?   He is getting better about being left. I still haven't spent a night apart from him.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

anymore it just amazes me what people are capable of doing


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 7, 2013)

Ducky I have seen some stuff that hurts...it's so sad. People torture these poor kids. If a man put his wife in the hospital we would say cut ties move on. When parents do it to kids we push to reunify at al out all costs.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2013)

That is what I do not understand.

How can people do this to their own children.

The older I get, it seems, like mankind just keeps getting more sinister and mean to each other. But why?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

2Dog, your kids are so lucky to have you and your foster kids. I have known a couple of really lousy foster care mom's too. It is not a good system. We are a throw away society I guess. 

Duck, thanks for always joining me in BIU! I appreciate it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is what I do not understand.
> 
> How can people do this to their own children.
> 
> The older I get, it seems, like mankind just keeps getting more sinister and mean to each other. But why?


 
Cause God will Forgive Them,,,right??????? 
My question is,,,how can Mans GOD,, set back and WATCH this crap and not do nothing???And please dont use that freaken Lame *** answer That Its GODS WILL.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

Our "foster" daughter that has been in and out of our home since she was two years old, comes from a terrible home and now she is making a lousy home for her daughter.. It keeps going. Sorry this is depressing.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Cause God will Forgive Them,,,right???????
> My question is,,,how can Mans GOD,, set back and WATCH this crap and not do nothing???And please dont use that freaken Lame *** answer That Its GODS WILL.


No brother ya gotta think balance...ya know yin yang, where theres good there has to be evil and so on.......It just really sucks when it happenes to one of our own!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2013)

BIU Rosie! It'll get better.......and if it dont......deal with it the texas way....shoot it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Our "foster" daughter that has been in and out of our home since she was two years old, comes from a terrible home and now she is making a lousy home for her daughter.. It keeps going. Sorry this is depressing.


 
Its just Life Rose. I wish everybody understood how delicate Life is. If your born in the wrong Place and the Wrong Time,,or to the Wrong PPL,or to the right PPL ,,but in the wrong Place,,,Such as Children born into places like Iraq or Iran,,LIFE can be totaly different. 

WE are all lucky to have been Born in America,,,and not Iraq or somewhere where PPL still live in the Dark Ages. Course,,I swear alot of Americans should have been born thier,,cause they think like they have never Evolved from the Earth being FLAT.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2013)

the chef said:
			
		

> BIU Rosie! It'll get better.......and if it dont......deal with it the texas way....shoot it!


 
You know Cheffy, that is why we need you here,,,i wouldn't have thought of that... shoot the sob.  Thanks.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 7, 2013)

the kids are finally asleep! BUI :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2013)

1:00 in the morn! Smoking a bowl to my insomnia! Insomnia is lifes way of saying................Don't miss this!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2013)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

BIU 
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2013)

good morning Duck and every single person on here..

Nice to see Orange's botm up there, congratulations Orange.

It is a new day and I am glad. I just got up to play with Howie 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning Rose

Congrats Orange:woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Mar 8, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
19* and sunny.
Congrats *Orange*.......It would seem all the best growers are members of the BHC.....could there be a connection?.... 
As Lawrence Welk would say.....anna one.......anna two.....anna :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 8, 2013)

morning all,wake and bake,congrats Orange,nice friday fun,got a couple shows this weekend,gettin ready to rock,restringing the strat and packin the bowl as I type......Im loving this pine apple xpress,really dank tasting after cured dang Im stoned.........


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2013)

Frozen Lava is stinky

:bong:


:48:


:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning peeps! Drs apt for baby girl soon I hope she has gained weight! She's so tiny. Wish I had that problem. Lol. Busy busy busy. Raining here! We need it. Have a great day friends be safe!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2013)

'ello 'ello me fellow bongers. Top o the mornin' to ya's.

Someone :bong2: it up for me whilst I can't...

and tell me what you guys are smokin on...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2013)

well, 7g, you may be shocked.  but, i am vaping some satori and having my 3rd latte.   It is a beautiful albeit cold sunny day here and I have roses to prune and seedlings to get into bags and transplants that need to go into bigger bags..and i am drinking coffee like i got nothing to do.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2013)

yumm, I'd love to try some satori, my Jack47 imo takes too long to  bloom for my liking.

What's the flowering time on the Satori, Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2013)

63 days from clone and 70 from seed or there abouts. I don't let it get amber, or try not too. I have a need for speed I guess.

How you doing w/out smoking?7g


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I mostly work on a computer for a living and get paid for 8 hours so for 8hours I follow the no smoking rule. I'm not actually "out" out of smoke, so to speak.

But right now I got a lil bit of JAck47 and some type of frosty Widow/Kush hybrid bud I picked up which isn't too buzzy but VERY effective pain management, I'm actually quite impressed with it. Had another run in with gout and this actually eased some of the pain. 

Narcotics only exacerbate gout pain, so....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2013)

I hear that is nasty stuff...so you need to get your inflammation down right and uric acid, is that it? Does diet help?  I am glad your widow kush is helping.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2013)

oh gout is horrible. Instead of waiting like an idiot like I usually do, I called my Nephrologist right away (I only have one kidney that's working around 35% capacity, thus contributing to gout) and had him call me in some prednisone quick like.

Yeah, it's really really hard for me , diet wise. I have to eat things very low in protein. High protein foods cause a purin upsurge, and those purins contain crystallized bits as well which get caught in joints and inflamme.

So sometimes, yes, I screw up and eat something high in purins too late at night or something and get it. Allopurinol is a preventative medicine, which I tried taking, but it seemed to increase my gout outbreaks by alot and made them more severe and last longer.

So I'm very much trying to change my ways as far as food but it's really hard when high protein foods are readily available...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2013)

:bong: 

7 day diffrance Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2013)

huh 4U? I am a little stoned, could you type slower.  Good to see you by the way.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2013)

:bong: Alright peeps it's fri and let the smoking begin!:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> oh gout is horrible. Instead of waiting like an idiot like I usually do, I called my Nephrologist right away (I only have one kidney that's working around 35% capacity, thus contributing to gout) and had him call me in some prednisone quick like.
> 
> Yeah, it's really really hard for me , diet wise. I have to eat things very low in protein. High protein foods cause a purin upsurge, and those purins contain crystallized bits as well which get caught in joints and inflamme.
> 
> ...




Do you drink much? I knew a guy that partied very hard and had gout. The alcohol is hard on it. Bet pot is awesome for it though!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 9, 2013)

:bong: hey all, BIU cause its friday! :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm working on it shorty! Whoot whoot wax time! Kids are passed out like drunks a long day!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning Duck. How are you this morning?
I made dirt yesterday. It was fun but can only find soybean meal place on line. It might be ready this summer.

I am vaping some pink momma this middle of the night. I am going to play with plants today. 

I need to get howie into puppy school soon. He doesn't understand "no bark".

Biu all ya all, that is the rules of bhc, must get bonged.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning Rose:ciao:

What are you looking for?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, i am not looking for anything I don't think. I found the soybean meal if that is what you mean.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep

I am :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Good job Duck. me too. At 5 am. I think that makes me a habitual user of marijuana.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning POTHEADS.


----------



## cubby (Mar 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
36* and drizzly, the snow and ice is melting away. 
*Rose*, what soil recipe are you using? Finding some of the soil ingredients can be a chore. I still have 2 55 gallon barrels of in my basement, just say the word and I'll ship it too ya'...UPS...  imagine what that would cost  
*Weedhopper*, good morning you pothead... 


let's :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you *Rose*:heart: and *THG*:heart: for the recommendation:aok:

Just trying out the Satori after a 3 day dry, before curing.It is there:stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2013)

where is *cubby* walkink today---you still on the appalachian trail---must be nice to walk anywhere you want while still cold and snowy outside

hey all you soil growers---found a website "kelp for less"---they provide affordable organic and dry amendments for your own mixing---good stuff

morning *mrs. rb, wh, mr duck, mrs. 2dog, thg, sm et. al.*

windy wet and cold here now---good time to weed the raised beds when the weather warms tomorrow

everybody have a bongin day :bong: :bong: :bong: and one for those without


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> where is *cubby* walkink today---you still on the appalachian trail---must be nice to walk anywhere you want while still cold and snowy outside
> 
> hey all you soil growers---found a website "kelp for less"---they provide affordable organic and dry amendments for your own mixing---good stuff
> 
> ...



Morning Orange congrats on the win a stunner!:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Cubby, I use the one that Nouvelle chef and an ag teacher came up with.

I got the rice hulls last year and still had plenty of those left. I was very happy with the soil. I never could find a couple of things but it worked great. Never had to fertilize. I used my homemade compost in it as well.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

compost is good..... :bongin: what ya grow, better:bong2:

if ya are walking cubby, walk on by, we are having a wonderful day here.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

happy you like the satori Duck.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 9, 2013)

good mid afternoon bhc :bong:!

50 and sunny today, rain and temp drop predicted for later in the day. guess i'll have to enjoy it while it lasts.

kids are leaving for a birthday party in a few hours and will be with the grandparents till sunday night. gonna be :bong: alot this weekend.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 9, 2013)

what up peeps,great time last night,got some more gigs for upcoming season time to pack it back and BIU..... trying some blueberry gum from latest harvest,not a good daytime smoke,think I am gonna lay back down.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

:ciao:  *meetfist*...

Sounds like a great time...and its allways great when ya book more gigs..:aok:
lets all try this BHO I had made useing buds from last summer outdoor gooey mom ...3/4lb...got 64grams..and very tastey

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 63 days from clone and 70 from seed or there abouts. I don't let it get amber, or try not too. I have a need for speed I guess.
> 
> How you doing w/out smoking?7g



this threw me for a loop...

63 days from clone  ...and only 70 from seed?...

Its nice and sunny here..going to do some yard work...but first lets get back to the BHO:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh I see 4U, I wasn't clear.From starting to flower the seeded ones go a week longer. Does that make any sense?
Enjoy the sun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

oh thanks...the sun is calling me out...but this :bong1: is WAY more persuasive 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2013)

YWT

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes...Yes I do *duck*:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

My foster baby is so dang sweet my pulse slows everytime I hold her. I nuzzle her face wi mine and she turns towards me. The sweetest thing. She has such soft hair....hmmmm baby lovin. 


I need to let her sleep time to smoke some herbage and wax....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Your foster baby is lucky to have you to snuggle with. 
I will join you 2dog.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2013)

High everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

I hope everyone moved their clock  ahead a hour.

BIU
:bong:


----------



## heal4real (Mar 10, 2013)

Morning Friends


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2013)

Good morning all....

Listening to some sly and the family stone trying to get this tired girl going.  I think that and some coffee might work. 

Enjoy your sunday.  BIU, it is important.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2013)

Morning All


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2013)

YWT :bong1::icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2013)

what's the story on the microscopic pics mr. duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2013)

Good morning.  Or rather afternoon. 

Cool pics ducky!

Hi duck, orange, rose, cub, fist, 4u, WH, thg, TOA, YYZ, 7, drift, 2dog, chef, heal, and anyone I might b forgetting...

Have great daze.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2013)

you too sm---nice for you to join us---:bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2013)

checking in

:bong:

Nice micros *Duck*...

*orange*...you find those clones?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2013)

still working on it just 4u and the dd baby


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm wiped out busy day helping a friend move and set up...not enough time! Feels good though and was fun, I hate packing but love setting up in a new place. Time to burn....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2013)

:ciao:  *2Dog*

I hate moving..I think If I have to move again..I will just leave everything ...I think it would be easier...Loading up some Pineapple express...Help yourself

:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2013)

I wish....I'd run on over....I'd bring drinks and munches lol..had some awesome watermelon today...so sweet. Perfect when hungry and having dry mouth..perfect.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 11, 2013)

Greetings, programs and BIU    :bong:  :bongin:  :vap-Bong_smoker:

A lot of pot painting today...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


BIU
:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 11, 2013)

good morning peeps,what a great weekend,now time to start all over.....have to pull a front diff out of a 4wd van fun fun fun......BIU


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
26* and overcast, snow is melting.
*MrFist*, I don't envy you, pulling the front diff doesnt sound fun. Turn up the radio very loud, so nobody hears you cussing like a lunatic..... 
*XYZ*, what do you mean "pot painting"?



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2013)

morning bongers 46* now---gonna be warm and sunny today 70*'s---little work on the raised beds---work the soil pile and some other misc spring cleaning chores in between copious #'s of bong rips and maybe even a bit o golf  :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

Enjoy your Monday

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Good Morning All,
Mr fist, playing rock and roll sounds more fun than what your doing today. Glad you had a good weekend.

Good morning Cubby, Orange, 4U, and 2 dog, SM and et all.

Howard gets his cast off today!!!! They will xray it and decide if he is good to go. He is a good little big guy. Pictures when he has no cast.

2dog, that is a lot of work, but I too like fixing up a new place. not my own though.
BIU peeps.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 11, 2013)

Cubby, I shall be painting gargantuan _Cannabis_ leaves with glow-in-the-dark paint.  I have been drawing and cutting out the stencils and today I shall paint them.  Pix after I paint all of them, but unfortunately I haven't a black light (yet).


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are the pups this morning. Saying BIU


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2013)

*XYZ*, what will you be painting these pot leaves on.....a garage door, a water tower, the backside of an elementary school???  


*RoseBud*, the dogs are looking cool. I like the little tan one. What is it? Breed/Gender/name. Dose he like boats? I'd take him fishing, he looks like a good listener.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Cubby, that would be Miss Kalichakra...or Kali for short. A year and a half ago as I was harvesting Kalichakra my neighbor broght her to the door and said she was chasing traffic... She is a mutt. She is a terrier something and it took me a while, but I just love her. She is not at all like the others, ha...she whines and complaines all the time. She would like nothing better then to run away. She can not be trusted. She sleeps on our bed at night and she has been a godsend for playing hard with Howie. She is so tough. She is great, i am toying with getting that dna test for her.. I think she is terrier and chow..kidding. but who knows.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no it's Monday !


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here are the pups this morning. Saying BIU
> View attachment 202273





So freaking cute!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 11, 2013)

Cubby, OK, that was _slightly_ hyperbolic lol, though I would *love* to paint the universe's biggest pot leaf on a water tower in a pot-friendly town.  The posterboard I am using is 20" x 30", which is big by my standards because I usually draw on letter size.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

cute Baby *2Dog*...how I feel Mondays too

:bong:

:ciao:  Howard and Kali...and the Large poodle dog


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks I agree she's precious


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
22* and Moony out (it's 1:15 a.m.)
*XYZ*, we want to see pics.

It's never too late......or early....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 12, 2013)

up all night, BIU :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Oh no it's Monday !


 
That is adorable!!!!! I mean she is adorable. I know just how she feels. 


Good morning guys,

Woke up this morning to Howie doing his terrifying scream as the little brown girl was acting all pit bullish and mr rb had to pull her off him. great.

BIU my friends.


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
22* and sunny. Weatherman says it's supposed to snow,but I don't think it will.
Hope everyone's having a good day so far.
:bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

morning all---little cool right now---74* a bit later---plants are doing much better---goofed off most of the day yesterday busted the driver---gonna try to get some yard work in today---board shorts, no shirt, flip flops, head phones, much hashish  :woohoo: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2013)

what are board shorts orange? hash sounds good. you are so california.lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

board shorts are swim trunks or as they say in the east bathing suit for guys :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> board shorts are swim trunks or as they say in the east bathing suit for guys :rofl:




West Coast _Speedo_ :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> West Coast _Speedo_ :rofl:



east coast thong :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning all---little cool right now---74* a bit later---plants are doing much better---goofed off most of the day yesterday busted the driver---gonna try to get some yard work in today---board shorts, no shirt, flip flops, head phones, much hashish  :woohoo: :bong: :bong:




Sometimes I wish I was a dude...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2013)

NOooooo speedo  nooooooo


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> what are board shorts orange? hash sounds good. you are so california.lol





Lol...you guys don't have board shorts in other states?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2013)

No surf shops here...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2013)

Here they sell them everywhere. What a trip. Men still wear short swim trunks in your states?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wish I was a dude...




i think chicks look hot in board shorts :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ...... Men still wear short swim trunks in your states?



No...:rofl: We call them swim trunks here...Just messing with Orange


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

:yeahthat: right back at you duck  the thong was not meant for guys---bet it looks good on you though :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: right back at you duck  the thong was not meant for guys---bet it looks good on you though :rofl:



That's what I heard:hubba: :rofl:


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never worn bored shorts.........they may be a little bored when I put them on, ....but they get excited quick..:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i think chicks look hot in board shorts :hubba:




And shirtless but that doesn't mean I can garden outside like that....   Would def draw attention to a grow.  No bra.....boys have it made..


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No...:rofl: We call them swim trunks here...Just messing with Orange




Are yours circa 1985 bright orange with a one inch inseam? White stripes down both sides? :hubba: 

My dad had like ten pairs...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 12, 2013)

A Canadian man named Neil, in Speedos...drool, drool.  :shocked: :heart:  :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

Howdieeeee.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That's what I heard:hubba: :rofl:




keep believing that and i got a 10' section of the brooklyn bridge to sell you


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the other 95% orange if yer interested


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 12, 2013)

Back in texas!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 12, 2013)

OK, meatball enthusiasts, do you add the shake to the meatballs?  To the sauce?  Both?  As in a typical marinara sauce.  Had I a leaner grind of beef I would try adding it to both, but today I shall be baking it in the sauce.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't add shake directly to the food, I usually make butter or oil and then cook with it... But as long as its cooked long ( but not to long )enough it should be fine either way?   ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Windy and 32* here.

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## kemberlysaver (Mar 13, 2013)

I am a SPAMMER


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 13, 2013)

Where did *that* come from?


----------



## cubby (Mar 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
`12* and sunny.
For some reason my spam detector is going off like crazy every time it gets near *kemberslayer*, hmmmmm, I wonder why?


BIU BHC :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2013)

Good morning All, except Kember who is messing with us..

Our big dog is having some big huge lumps taken off of him today. He has never had a surgery before..he is ten, i am trying not to worry. The vet says he will be fine. He better be.

I have a lunch date today with a girlfriend...you know what...thai chicken wings. I may turn into a thai chicken wing.

I hope everyone is feeling good and bonging it up appropriately. 

I love the BHC!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning All, except Kember who is messing with us..
> 
> Our big dog is having some big huge lumps taken off of him today. He has never had a surgery before..he is ten, i am trying not to worry. The vet says he will be fine. He better be.
> 
> ...





Dog will be fine my lucky had that surgery a few weeks ago and teeth removed hes 16


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks 2dog. He is a big boy, 80 pounds.I am glad you have a sixteen year old dog. Is he the pit?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 13, 2013)

morning all,Rose I am glad I dont have your vet bill for this last month.....hope everyone has a great day,starting to look like spring around here,65 today and sunny.....time to BIU Duck any luck with the jeep,wish I could help u more.....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2013)

To cold and windy to work on it *mmf2*

But thanks for the help. I am going to check over what you told me once this weather breaks 

*Rose* what are they doing to ya? Taking turns going to the vet? My black lab that that surgery 4 years ago, could not even tell he had surgery.

I see *THG* been busy here this morning. Is there a full moon or something coming up?

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2013)

It is Wed the 13th, that must bring out the crazies.  This dog has never been sick so it is time we pay up..but yes, it has been an expensive couple of months. 

It is looking like spring here too, windy and rainy, but i just saw some hosta and other bulbs peeking out... yay.

BIU PEEPS.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry for your two feet of snow... I lived in Alaska, i feel your pain. I promise, spring is coming *Greasy Genes*.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

Rose, I hope the baby doggy is OK!!!!


sunny n cold here!! 


:bong: it up!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU

:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 14, 2013)

morning BHC, 34 and sunny here, shaping up to be a cold, but sunny day.

finally, after a lot of procrastination i got some pics from the main flower room.

BIU :bong:

critical HOG - 40 days since flip


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

nice shortbus---morning bongers---50 something and foggy here---sun should burn it off and break on through a bit later---got to mow the lawn, and prep the raised beds for veggies that iv'e been putting off while goofing off golfing most of the week---today may just be the day---or---maybe not---1st thing is 1st :bong: :bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 14, 2013)

:ciao: Today is online shopping day! Any tips on site i should check out for my organic needs?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

hey drft---check out kelp4less---lots of good stuff---have not tried them yet


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
25* and cloudy.
Looking good there *ShOrTbUs* :banana: 
*Orangesunshine* I wish I could be out preppin' my veggie garden...:farm:  I prefer gardening to golf...but then again I don't golf (except for Tiger Woods golf on line). Every time I see a golf course I can't help but think how much nicer the course would look with some landscaping.
*Rose*, how's the pups?

All right Bongers let's do this...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning All


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

door is open *cubby*---plug my addy into your treadmill and walk on over---many hands make for light work


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> door is open *cubby*---plug my addy into your treadmill and walk on over---many hands make for light work




On my way, I'll bring my tiller. I got a small one.



[Edit] My tiller is small............:doh:  I'll stop now before I really go off the tracks.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2013)

so, there is a reason I was an xray tech and not a nurse. poor dog. He came home last night with drain tubes. They took off 3 fatty tumors..One weighed 1.5 pounds. It was hiding under his arm and in his big chest I guess. They are so gross. I didn't know, i thought they were liquid. They are white fat like on a steak. Solid. He had one by his penis that just grew really fast like i just saw it last weekend. Anyway, after surgery he started bleeding by that one and they had to go back in... Poor dog... well, we got him home he slept great, but now another drain tube thing is bleeding around it and we are waiting for the vet to call. So we will be leaving shortly to go back I bet.

He is a good sport, I took him outside, he is stoned, but got a big twinkle in his eye when he spotted the squirrel in the bird bath.

I am a great caregiver, but fluids and red liquid kinda make my knees go week.

Thanks for caring. I am sure he feels your pulling for him.

Oh, and the vet bill was half what they quoted us... Wonderful.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

best to you *Rosebud*---we be pulling for you and the big boy


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2013)

Thinking of you... *Rose*... and your dog, hope it all turns out well.


I have used kelp4less many times :aok::aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2013)

Crap on rosé!! I'm worried about the poor doggy!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2013)

Good day to BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2013)

*S

A


T


O


R


I*

:bong:


:48:


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2013)

R
E
S
I
N


lol. Should have some more pre b k later today but I'm hillbilly hashin it now. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think we may have turned a corner, he will eat out of our hands now and is drinking. Everything was benign so that is a relief.

Can you say BIU??? How's the satori there Duck???

Sorry bout the hillbilly hash trill. Better then nothing

i got some pink momma with my name on it.... BIU AGAIN.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2013)

My thoughts with ya *Rose*...

Doja
Bubba
Berry
:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> so, there is a reason I was an xray tech and not a nurse. poor dog. He came home last night with drain tubes. They took off 3 fatty tumors..One weighed 1.5 pounds. It was hiding under his arm and in his big chest I guess. They are so gross. I didn't know, i thought they were liquid. They are white fat like on a steak. Solid. He had one by his penis that just grew really fast like i just saw it last weekend. Anyway, after surgery he started bleeding by that one and they had to go back in... Poor dog... well, we got him home he slept great, but now another drain tube thing is bleeding around it and we are waiting for the vet to call. So we will be leaving shortly to go back I bet.
> 
> He is a good sport, I took him outside, he is stoned, but got a big twinkle in his eye when he spotted the squirrel in the bird bath.
> 
> ...




So sorry about the bleeding lucky bled a bit too. He isn't my Pitt mix he's my terrier beagle mix. When I will put some dog picks up soon I have to upload them to a site resize them then upload here...bah. We just put a towel under him it stopped the next day. Poor puppy. Atleast the bill wasn't as high as you thought. Lucy's growth wasn't fat more like a nodule. He has a couple little spits on his snout but he's still damn good looking, lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Getting ready to smoke some purple berry with some hash on top.. Kids had vitamins, brushed teeth, baths and are tucked into bed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2013)

:ciao:  *2Dog*...Ill join ya ..going to top My DBB with gooey wax


Fire in the 
:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Old man lucky ....


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey 4u ill pass your way 


Here's my pretty Pollyanna... Aka pig or piglet she makes oinky noises


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Lucky aka Boojie bear...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 15, 2013)

yumm just gotta wait for it to dry.  :bong:

ww auto 62 days


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww jeepers! 

I just checked with Amazon on a purchase, They used FED-DUH-X. :hitchair:

I don't know if I should just call them now, with directions or make a bet with the CS person on how many tries it will take to deliver the package.:rofl:

To bad it is not something stinky, like last time:rofl: They found me pretty quick that time. Only 3 tries 

Might as well start BIU'ing some Satori, going to be a long wait :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2013)

Good morning Bong hogs!

Good morning Duck. Not fed duh again.  I bet it takes two tries.

Sweet sweet dogs 2Dog. Thanks for posting those.

The big boy did have to go back to the vet, a drain tube problem.  I will be glad when this part is over and the tubes are out..  what a mess. But he is  doing well, I think. Mr rb is wonderful with him.  

Satori, take me away.  Hope each of you are doing well today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2013)

:ciao:  its friday :yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2013)

Rose said:
			
		

> Satori, take me away.




Gone:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
*Rosebud*, best of luck with the pups. My dog (Jester) had one of those fatty tumours removed from his belly, in that area that's sorta a back leg arm pit. And he had a little leakage around the drain tube, freaked me out, he didn't seem to care. He was 13 when he had it removed, and within a week he was back to himself. Dogs are alot more resilient than we parents think. Your dogs are lucky to have family like you and Mr. RB lookin' out for them, and I'm sure they appreciate it. 
*2Dog*, I like your dogs, especially lucky. I've always had big dogs (Dobermans) but lately have been drawn to smaller dogs. 
You know, between Lucky, Kali, and *4U's* Kandi we could make our own BHC dog park :aok: 
Maybe I'll meet a Jack Russel or a French Bulldog that likes fishing.... 



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

An mp dog park would be awesome...I have three more chi weenies not pictured. They're all friendly.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2013)

Cubby,  I know were not supposed to send seeds of pot on this site, but maybe you could expect Kali in the mail? She bit mr rb while he was pulling her off of Special ed/ Howard.  She is a good snuggler at night, that may be her only attribute. Kinda kidding. i lover her too.
Yes, dog park!
Yes, more satori.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Kali needs obedience school maybe? Or time will help trying to be dominate you and hubs need tolet her know you are dominate... Water bottle ? Can with beans in it? Little scrapper lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm smoking on a little Satori, too.  Rosebud, we love them even when they have, ummm limited attributes.  I have a Welsh Corgi that can be quite tempermental.  She has had a lot of health problems through her life (purebreds you know).  She has diabetes and is blind and her hearing is not that great.  She doesn't like to be brushed or have her toe nails cut.  She guards the dog door and growls and snaps when the other dogs come through.  But I still love her bunches and I'm not sure she has any attributes.

I think an MP dog park is a great idea.  I think most of us want to show off our 4 legged "children".  Off to the Coffee Table to start a Dog Park thread.


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby,  I know were not supposed to send seeds of pot on this site, but maybe you could expect Kali in the mail? She bit mr rb while he was pulling her off of Special ed/ Howard.  She is a good snuggler at night, that may be her only attribute. Kinda kidding. i lover her too.
> Yes, dog park!
> Yes, more satori.





When I was a kid my Mom bought a dachshund (Freddy) from Sears and he arrived by mail in a little box with holes in it . What were people thinking ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> When I was a kid my Mom bought a dachshund (Freddy) from Sears and he arrived by mail in a little box with holes in it . What were people thinking ?


 
Wow, my mom and dad's farm house came from sears, I thought that was weird. 
I am glad your dachshund made it..  Now they fly them all over...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
17* and sunny, but at 17* it doesnt matter how sunny it is it's still cold. 
I'll grab a nug and meet you folks at the dog park.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2013)

good morning ...that's all I got. ha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


*cubby*...heres a fishing dog just for you bro..Now My Kandi Girl wants to play in the park:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2013)

look at that dog *cubby*...he still looks at the river for more fich


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2013)

great picture 4U. love it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey PCduck!!   I was going to start a thread on the way ppl prefer to ship there items, ups, FedEx, or USPS etc... I have been ordering alot of stuff online and FedEx is the SLOWEST!!


LOL


BIU!!! I'm back in the game!


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2013)

Sup 4u


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2013)

I could tell horror stories about Fed-DUH-X and their deliveries to me

Besides HL works for UPS and I imagine my driver is like HL.

BIU

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2013)

:ciao: *4U*, cool dog. I like those Jack Russels. They're supposed to be very smart. And he looks like he'd be a good fishing buddy.
:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: pink momma:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2013)

ooooo Momma.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2013)

It will cure ya.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy St Patrick's Day!  Smoke something green.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2013)

U 2 yyz

:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2013)

Sooo sleepy...smoke a bowl and crashing. Was up early and had a busy busy day...so sick of classes and certifications for fostering. They make info that should take an hour take three...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 17, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> U 2 yyz
> 
> :bong:


Of course U2 are Irish as well, so it is doubly fitting. :bong2:   :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Thanks for the morning chuckle yyz

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 17, 2013)

Anytime Duck :48:

I am smoking Purple Kush and eating my morning mocha and digging the roller coaster rush ("rush", huh huh).  I feel positively bipolar.   :fly:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 17, 2013)

good morning BHC, 34F and partly cloudy. i guess it'll do.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeepers when it rains it pours

Now my other Lumatec is giving me problems

Ever since we started warming up it has been one thing after another.
First one ballast, then my CO2 monitor needed re-calibrated(was not dispensing properly), now this ballast. I guess after nearly 6 years it is due.

On a good note, I did get to watch a predatory mite devourer a spider mite last night. Stuck a leaf under the scope and watched it on my computer, that was cool

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

Good morning Duck,
You might not to tell the average public about you watching the preditory mite eat the spider mite...on your computer.   I mean, I think that is the coolest thing ever, but you know. lol 

Sorry about your troubles... Do you think 6 years is the most we get out of them? that has to be a big drag when they go out.

I did spring work in the yard yesterday, it was wonderful, till I tried to walk. ha.  Today is inside repotting a couple of new strains. 

Happy saint patty's to you all!  A wee bit of smoke and some blarney is called for! BIU!


----------



## cubby (Mar 17, 2013)

:ciao: BHC,
*Duck* I like the idea of mite fights. it's sorta' like you're starting your own nature channel...Duck Geographic. 
*Rosebud*, what kinda' work are you doing out in the garden? Don't over do it. There's a fine line between gardening and _working_ in the yard.


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for asking Cubby, I planted a new apricot tree. This has made me very happy. It is a morepark. I pruned the roses in the back yard, which isn't many, now we have some sun because of losing the tree, they will be very happy again.

I think i might go take some pictures of spring for you Cubby. 
I am making corned beef hash.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2013)

mmmmm  corned hash


gonna take a Golden White grapefruit today its 72days

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

Golden white grapefruit, never heard of it, sounds delicious.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey y'all!!


Hope yer all doing well and smoking well!!



Beautiful day here warm n sunny!!  Great day to hit the lake!


Bong it up!!!!   :bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 17, 2013)

4 days back in texas, but only 18 hours at home. i'm now in Illinois, the part with crumby weather...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah *Rose* exciting night for me. Made me stay up till about 1:45am watching:laugh:

Need to put some green on the page in honor of St. Patty's Day.

I know it is not much but it is green

BIU

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2013)

cute little babies *Duck*...

*Rose*...Golden White Grapefruite is a Strain by SnowHigh Seeds..just one of the Bays testing strains...so cool to get free genetics and all I have to do is doccument
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2013)

:ciao:  *Duck*...


you do know ya have a empty cup...well half filled with soil:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Yeah I know *4u*, just have not taken it out yet. Left it in for testing pic.

BIU
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2013)

:ciao:   Have a Great Day

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and snowing, we 3-4" so far and it's still falling....steadily.
*4U*, the Golden White Grapefruit sounds good, will you be growing it inside, outside or both?
*Rosebud* is that apricot tree of fruit bearing age? It would be nice to go out in your own yard and pick them fresh from the tree...MMM. What kind of roses do you have in your yard? I have 3 white flora bunda that have past their prime, they're around 12-14 years old. This spring I'll be replacing them, so I'll be bending your ear on recommendations. 
So I don't have any grapefruit, or apricot trees, or springlike weather.......but what I do have is a plane ticket to Seattle :dancing:  . I've set aside time this year for Hempfest. I heard there were a few weed enthusiasts in the Evergreen State and wanted to see for myself.   


it's time...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2013)

CUBBY, we have always had an apricot tree in our yard, forever. My dad used to come down and prune it till we learned how. Due to all the shade from the spruces it got less well over the years, and mr rb took it down. I was ticked that he didn't let it go another year. Then the spruce went down..now we have sun. Picked this up at costco and I am happy. I make jam and we eat them all, and the neighbors eat them..apricot cobbler..you know. It takes a postive person to plant a baby tree at our age. ha...but we will have a couple of cots in a couple of years, then look out. I am even doing some low stress training on it. In five years, i will make ya a pie.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2013)

Cubby, do you know what your white florabundas are? I like florabundas..they are less work and more flowers.

I just ordered some more for the first time in ten years. Tell me what your looking for and I will give you my opinions.  What zone are you guys in, 1 or 2??

Good morning Bonger friends of mine.

Duck, was that the old beneficials, or did you try some more?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure Rose

The entertainment came from the veg tent.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2013)

Duck, 
You could have videotaped that entertainment and sold the dvd.. to really strange stoners, i can hear the cheering now.  funny stuff.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2013)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> 4 days back in texas, but only 18 hours at home. i'm now in Illinois, the part with crumby weather...




On the road again...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning everyone! Sunny and warm here..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey y'all!!!


COLD , BIG 'OL FAT RAIN..... With a HIGH chance of :bong:!!


Biu!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2013)

Same forecast here ToA

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 18, 2013)

Update:%100 chance of :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 18, 2013)

what up peeps,70 degrees and partly cloudy....put my 10wk auto hybrid out on the back porch for a couple hours,got paranoid and brought it back inside,all better now.....time to BIU


----------



## ishnish (Mar 19, 2013)

I vote to remove daylight savings time.  Still not recovered fully..
gone through twice as much herb since the switch too..   chaps my ***.
was the bong hit supposed to be before or after the amen?
:bong2: amen :bong2:
that'll do.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong:

:48:

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

High winds here again

BIU
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2013)

:ciao:  *Duck*

37* right now and will get to 50*

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
5 *and sunny
*Rosebud*, I don't know what kind of flora bundas I have. At their peak they were 6' tall and 6' wide, covered with white flowers and the thorniest plants I've ever seen. You couldn't mow the lawn without them reaching out and grabbing you. Over the last 3 years though they have not preformed as well, I guess they wear out over time. I'm thinking I'll replace them with 8-10 hybrid teas as annuals, either white or the sterling silver. I'm in USDA Zone 4, and the cabin is in zone 3 ( I wanna' put a couple up there as well)
Enough Gabbin', let's get to the Goodies...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2013)

:bong: on the :17


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

Coffe and bongs in order,,,,repeat.

Here are a couple of roses for you Cubby.




 They are zone 4.  I only know the distant drum...It is the first one,it is a fun color and beautiful in person.I can't remember the second's name, but it is hardy to zone 4.
Heirloom roses.com  they are on their own rootstock and if freeze out "should"come back true.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning all.  Sunny and cool here.

A friend and I are tearing into my kitchen today.  We will be removing some cabinetry.  It is a smaller galley type kitchen.  I simply do not have enough counter space and it is dark--dark cabinets, dark floor, only 1 small window.  I am pulling out a table height bar that runs at a 90* angle to my countertop.and will be replacing it with a slightly larger countertop height peninsula bar that is at a 45* angle.  On the other side, I am also taking out a pantry and extending the countertop.  This will probably take me a year.  

So it is Satori and coffee to start the day and get my motor running.  Won't you all join me?  :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :bong1: :bongin: :bong: 

I hope that you all have a wonderful day.  You in the path of the storms--keep warm!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW, thg, a new kitchen in a year...nice. You will need lots of satori and coffee.. Have fun and I will join you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning peeps.
> 
> Coffe and bongs in order,,,,repeat.
> 
> ...



I would love to try my hand at roses.  But do they really do okay in zone 4?  It can get pretty cold here and we average something like 60-78" of snow a year.

LOL--The kitchen...well, it took me almost 6 months to get the bathroom done.  As expected, the plumbing went very smooth and fast.  However, I needed (and got lots and lots of help from fellow tradesmen and craftsmen on the rest.  I would be their laborer.  We trade labor like this alot among us here.  I will have to post up some pictures--I am quite proud of how it turned out.  Started out as your average (ugly) mobile home bathroom--you know, yellow sink, yellow shallow tub, ugly surround, etc.  I put in a lot of wood.  I love remodeling.  Usually the difference is amazing.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

These are canadian roses. I have not had those cold of temps. But they are rated for zone 4. Some are rated for zone 3 also. It would be a short growing season, I would guess.


The canadian roses I have grown have been great.

ThG, if I was going to grow roses I wouldn't mess with the hybrid ts, they are fussier. Floribundas have lots of blooms and aren't hard to grow at all.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2013)

*Rosebud* I like the second one, especially the form, is it a hybrid tea? Have you ever heard of the "Minnesota Tilt"? It's a technique for over wintering roses that will give an extra zone or 2 of viability.
*THG*, good luck with the kitchen remodel, and remember _NO_ weed and power tools. A friend of mine was remodelling their laundry and cut her thumb off at the knuckle with a circular saw....OW OW OW. She'll never hitch hike again.


On the 30...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

Cubby, that is Iowa Belle, and it doesn't list her class. 4 feet tall, could be a short hybrid or an average florabunda. She is pretty.

No I have not heard of the Minnesota tilt. Is that burying them under ground during the winter?


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, that is Iowa Belle, and it doesn't list her class. 4 feet tall, could be a short hybrid or an average florabunda. She is pretty.
> 
> No I have not heard of the Minnesota tilt. Is that burying them under ground during the winter?




Not the _IOWA_ Belle, I can't believe anything that nice could be named after Iowa. Do you know why the Mississippi River flows south?....Because Iowa sux.:rofl::rofl::rofl:



yeah, the Minnesota tilt is that burying technique, I've never done it but have seen it. They just dig a trench, wrap the pruned/trimmed rose in burlap and push it over and cover with the dirt you took out of the trench.
Seems to work.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

I have heard it works. People here used to do it for standard tree roses, with the graft up high. Our winters used to be much colder.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2013)

Word of the day is:

*Satori*

Will be taking clones of *Satori*

A *Satori* will be moving to the flower tent soon, again.

Thankfully I have *Satori*,I am doing a test run, for a new breeder and it is not looking good

I think I will :bong1: a *Satori*

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> These are canadian roses. I have not had those cold of temps. But they are rated for zone 4. Some are rated for zone 3 also. It would be a short growing season, I would guess.
> 
> 
> The canadian roses I have grown have been great.


That explains why they are beautiful.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU BHC
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Word of the day is:
> 
> *Satori*
> 
> ...


 

What's the word again DUCK?  Oh yeah. SATORI!!! I am so happy you like it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

Good morning all,

Howard ate two socks, i pulled each one out of his little special throat. Howard is reincarnate of another dog we had, who ate socks. I never believed in that till yesterday.

The big dog gets his tubes out today. I hope that stops the dripping. Poor guy. He has been a real good sport and hasn't had to wear the cone of shame at all yet.

I am going to be moving some plants around today and that is a good thing, running out of room in the veg area.

I am vaping a little pink moma or momma this morning. Wish I could pass it to you all.


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,
4* and sunny, hope all are doing well this morning.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning all,
> 
> Howard ate two socks, i pulled each one out of his little special throat. Howard is reincarnate of another dog we had, who ate socks. I never believed in that till yesterday.



Howard the sock eater.......he's not a poodle, he's a sockhound.

Best of luck to the big dog, bet he'll be glad to get past this as well. 


Let's hit this :bong:, then I'm gonna' go count my socks....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL Cubby. Yes, it is a good thing it is almost sandle season. 4 degrees huh? I was complaining of 40 and rain. I will hush.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

where is Spring?

Normal temps for me are low to mid 50's. this week mid 20's

Grow tent temp 85* It is Spring in there

BIU
:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning all.  It is rainy and gloomy here this morning.  

Oh tearing out the cabinetry that we did was a nightmare.  Whoever put these cabinets in must have had stock in a glue factory.  Everything was glued to everything else with liberal amounts of glue.  Don't worry, I never smoke and use power tools--I have a very healthy respect for power tools.  I have almost been hurt bad several times.  I was the lackey on this job although I did do my share of work with flat bars and hammers.  I still don't have the 2 x 4s up that made up the toe kick--all is glued together and then glued again to the floor.  I guess the 18 3-1/2" screws I took out weren't enough.

Rosebud, I will be talking to you more as our weather gets better about roses and flowers.

I will join you in a bong and a cup if you all don't mind.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

that sounds like a nightmare THG! Glue...great.  Seems like the screws would have been enough. You are still my hero.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

BIU

yanked 2 males out of flower
going to start some cherry bubba
oh yeah and clone some satori

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2013)

lunch time
:bong:


Mmmmmm  Gooey


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

If it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble

Bubble, bubble   :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

Diner time..

doja bubba berry

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 21, 2013)

dang who cut the heat off....cold this morning 36*,please go away winter....81* in my grow room......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

:bong:

Good Morning to the club house


----------



## cubby (Mar 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
2* and sunny. I heard a rumour, that yesterday was the first day of spring. Apparently mother nature hasn't gotten' the word because 2 degrees and 2 feet of snow on the ground dose _not_ a spring time make :rant: 



:bong: :bong: :bong: :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Cubby, Minn must be a wonderful state like Alaska, but brrr and brrrr.  You better come back to the PNW for the Hemp fest and stay. The good thing is it is sunny, that has to help.

We have wind and rain this morning at 39 degrees.

BIU Peeps..satori in the jar!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 21, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

:bong:

Sorry ive been MIA lately. Still trying to sort out the internet provider situation. 

I dropped some beans on monday. A few have broken ground.

4x Pink Mama (420Benny)
2x Satori (Mandala)
2x Blueberry x Purple Empress (Dirty Dozen)
2x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape (Ray Jay)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Drft, you are doing a journal aren't you? I will be watching.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 21, 2013)

:ciao: Rose :heart:

I will. Ill post pics in a week or two.

I have alot of beans to run this summer. Im popping ten at a time every 3 weeks til july. Thats the plan anyway


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

Quite the line-up you got there drft.

Gonna be smoking some dank at the end of summer.

Where's SmokinMom? and Ozzy? He was suppose to come down the mountain at the end of Feb.

BIU

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Duck, i have a lot more DD gear to run


----------



## cubby (Mar 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, Minn must be a wonderful state like Alaska, but brrr and brrrr.  You better come back to the PNW for the Hemp fest and stay. The good thing is it is sunny, that has to help.
> 
> We have wind and rain this morning at 39 degrees.
> 
> BIU Peeps..satori in the jar!





*Rosebud*, our winters last from early Nov. to early April, but our summers are what make this place so great. I didn't move to Minnesota, I broke down here and stayed.  I'm originally from R.I..
I am looking forward to Hempfest and visiting with the PNW Bongers, as well as revisiting some old haunts, like the port of Tacoma, Mount Rainier, and the Hoagies in Tillicum .


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

cubby you walleye fish?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2013)

Afternoon all.  Worked a little this morning so couldn't get up and BIU.  However, now I am done.

Cool and kind of icky today.  We are getting a little snow and a little more predicted tonight and tomorrow, but nothing significant.  I am hoping that most of the snow is going to be gone by the end of March.  I am going to be putting some veggy seeds into dirt in the closet in the back room to germ.  Our growing season is so short you have to start things early.  

Stay warm all of you who still have snowy/cold weather.  To those of you in the great climates......:aok: enjoy....I'm jealous.

Drfting--nice line-up there.  Looking forward to a grow journal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

:ciao:  

I have spinach..lettuce..peas..and just put some Bok Choy in the ground...gonna do another set peas today..those my fav...

Stay warm everyone that is getting snow still

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 21, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> cubby you walleye fish?




*Duck*, Walleye are probably the favourite fish of Minnesota anglers, they're also the most numerous. I pretty much fish for whatever's biting. If I'm going for a specific species it's Muskie. I don't eat fish, so I practice catch and release for the most part. If a fish gets tore up reeling him in, or if it's a junk fish (bullhead,carp, ect) they end up in the garden, great organic fertilizer. 
Are you a walleye guy?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2013)

:bong2:

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker:  :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Are you a walleye guy?



I have caught a few in my day


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 21, 2013)

! got this _indica_ called Dark Dream from one of my local dispensaries for 7.5 a gram.  This medbud feels like *morphine.*  No hyperbole. 

4:20 HIU  :bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got in from outta town. :icon_smile: 
 Will be heading back out Monday.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice to see you weedhopper.

YYz, i have never had morphine, is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Where is SM?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2013)

> I have spinach..lettuce..peas..and just put some Bok Choy in the ground



I have frozen tundra


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 21, 2013)

Rose, I had morphine and Demerol when I had invasive surgery.  I liked them at the time because they numbed the pain and knocked me out, so in this context it is a good thing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2013)

It was 70 degrees .. Now almost 30'!  Lol!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

biu :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings, programs!

Sup Duck  :smoke1:

4:44 = 4:20 + 4 + 20  HIU  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Iams (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Friday!

:bong:     I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

Burning some Frozen Lava :48:


----------



## cubby (Mar 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
8* and sunny. I did a little late night shopping last night, bought myself a vape, a black Pax. 





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> I have spinach..lettuce..peas..and just put some Bok Choy in the ground...gonna do another set peas today..those my fav...




Well La Tee Da....I could have peas in my yard if I wanted to...but theyd be _Snow_ peas 
Good luck with the veggies *4U*, tell Kandi she'll have to keep the rabbits away.
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

:ciao:  its friday:yay:

slide that bong of Lava over *Duck*...

we have snow falling in Everet and 38* on front porch

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2013)

35 degrees and i can't tell yet.

Cubby, i hear that is a great little vape. You will be happy, is this your first vape? Sm, has one and loves it, wherever she is....I hope she is ok.

4U, Kandy is the cutest dog ever and she is always smiling. Tell her hi for me.

Duck, howyou doing? i am doing some satori this morning. Are you?

All the dogs are playing, the big dog isn't supposed to play for another 5 days, but he is being careful. Did I ever tell you my house is small? what am i doing with three dogs?
Pot party at my house tonight with the girlfirends...And the cute despensary delivery guy. He is bringing my friend some new stuff. Wish you all were here.

Orange, where are you this week?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2013)

Morning PotHeads.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, WH, who you calling a pothead?

We are connoisseurs of cannabis, helpers of hemp, manufactures of marijuana, yea,  your right, pot heads. 

BIU


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2013)

Boy, I wish I was there, too Rosebud.  You all have a great time and ogle the cute delivery guy for me. 

I woke to snow on the ground this morning and it is still snowing. Then supposed to be around 15 tonight as the skies clear.  I am really getting spring fever fast.  Rose, as a side note, I personally hate morphine, dilaudid, and any other drugs that make me feel like that.  Don't like that out of it downer feeling.  I'm not sure if I have a high pain threshold, but I have always taken very small amounts of pain killers and have been able to do without very soon after surgery or injury.  I am allergic to demerol and can't take it at all.

I planted some veggy and herb seeds into flats yesterday for (eventual) planting outdoors.    I will do a few more today.  I am also doing some starts for a couple of friends so hope all goes well.  This is my first go at starting things like tomatoes, peppers, and broccoli from seed.  I am making cold frames for the raised boxes so that I can get them out before the beginning of June.

My sis and daughter are here.  I have a houseful of dogs.  My daughter brought 2 of hers (she has 3) and my sis brought 1 of hers (she has 5), so we have 6 dogs running around here....and my house isn't very big either.  However they all get along and play well together.  I have found that dogs generally do better when they have companions to play with.

I have a small easy job that I am doing this morning for a friend and then the day is mine.  I will work on the kitchen a bit.  I have someone coming up this weekend to talk about final cabinet placement and then measuring for laminate.  I know already that I am going to love the changes--it has opened the kitchen up so much.


Wow--I got rather long winded.  Hope you all have a wonderful day.  Stay warm.  And don't forget to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2013)

THG, wish you were here tonight too. that is a lot of dogs. ha.
You are going to love the changes in your kitchen. When i quit work I took my retirement and put in a new kitchen. I only wish I had done it years ago when the kids were here, but i really love it. We spend a lot of time in there, it might as well be more functional and cute.  Enjoy your sister and daughter and the pups.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

Switched over to Frozen Lava today *Rose*.

*THG *I have tried tomatoes from seed. They take a long time.

Not a bad day here if ya like the 20's but at least the wind is not blowing 30+mph.

I need to eat crow  Fed-Duh-X beat UPS here Normal UPS delivery driver is on vacation.

BIU folks  :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a miracle Duck! That is once in a row for fed duh x.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

Sure is Rose:laugh:

Maybe they finally got it in their noggin to correct their computer program, like UPS did the first time. UPS just had a different driver/mistake which I can understand, plus after seeing how flustered he looked I felt sort of sorry for him. He was picking them up and putting them down trying to catch up:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

:bongin:

on

the

:20


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

:yeahthat:


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sunny and cold

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning BHC,
Our girl party was success. the delivery guy stayed a while, he is still cute.  I need a nap now.

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend. I am thinking about what I am grateful for and there is a lot, you guys are one of them. Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2013)

Got some Golden white Grapefruit to Harvest up

*Rose*...Thanks for the kind words...almost got her a new dress yesturday..but they wanted 35 dollars....WHAT!!! I dont think I even paid that much for my kids cloths:giggle:

*cubby*....we got frost yesturday and hope the veggies are good..

anyone watch the snow bowl in colorado last night?..(soccer).they played in the blizzard like weather...they had to bring in a yellow Ball so fans could fallow along better...crazy **** ...

:bong:
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
15* and sunny. I know spring time is out there somewhere. But I do want it to come slowly, because a fast warm up would make for a very muddy start to the gardening season. 
*4U*, $35 for a dog dress? Is this from some famous Doggy Designer? Maybe she don't want a dress but would rather have a Pink Polyester Pantsuit ?Don't matter what she wears, she's cute. I especialy like the pic with her in the pet carrier looking out.
I wonder.....if you crossed a pomeranian and a mastiff, you'd get a 250 pound Pomstiff with a teddybear haircut....people would freak out. Try and get a dress on that critter.  
*Rosebud* :heart: you're good people.


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2013)

morning all---70's again today---slept with windows open last night---still a bit cold for that---didn't realize why i was freezing my azz off till this morning and found the window open---heater is cranked---sipping coffee---little wake and bake gooey---life is goooood now---best to all for a great day


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2013)

HAHA...I'm in here all alone..............now's my chance to touch everything and rearrange the furniture...........but first.......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

31* and windless

Where's my bong cubby?

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2013)

cubby, where is the satori?

I am having a hard time posting this morning. First  I was vaping out of my solo when the glass tube fell on down my chest, cleavage if you will.  Note to self, close front of robe better.

It is a nice morning in my newly decorated BHC/living room this morning. It is bone day, so all is quiet except the quiet gnawing and gnashing going on.

Satori makes me think of new decorating projects. not good. 

Please, join me:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and cloudy.
So you guys noticed I have collected all the Bongs and Buds. The Bongs are on the shelf, the buds..........well, let's just say I was tasting :icon_smile: 
But all is good....I brought replacement reeefer  
Let's go.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2013)

*Cubby*.....where is my Friggin chair man....you need stop re arranging crap

atleast you replenished the Budds

:bong:


heres Kandis  easter threads


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2013)

on the :08---thanks for cleaning my bong *cubby*---cool damp and cloudy 60's---what the heck---thought it was spring---got some gopher barrier to repair in a raised bed before i plant any veggies---could be the highlight of my day if it warms up a bit---i really know how to milk a job in my yard when i'm on the clock LOL---if not---than i guess i take the little one shopping---she just loves the hardware store  

anybody send out any smoke signals for sm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> cubby, where is the satori?
> 
> I am having a hard time posting this morning. First  I was vaping out of my solo when the glass tube fell on down my chest, cleavage if you will.  Note to self, close front of robe better.
> 
> ...



LOL--now I know.  The Satori is responsible for my kitchen being in the throes of remodel.

Morning all.  It is 21 and sunny here.  Even though the high today is only supposed to be 45, it is sunny and the weather is supposed to get a little bit warmer every day until we hit the 60s near the end of the week.

I will join you in a little wake and bake. :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---thanks for cleaning my bong *cubby*---cool---



He did not clean mine

Thanks for leaving the buds though

BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2013)

kandy's new easter dress is the best.  I love her.

Yes, THG, that is why you are redoing your kitchen..it is the satori. Need to label that stuff


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2013)

My Wifes cleaning our Bongs as I type.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2013)

Good Morning  BHC:ciao:

Cold and snowing

BIU

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2013)

Monday...Monday...:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning all,
Duck, i heard about the weather being nasty, are you in that? If so, you better stay in and BIU.

We got half the front yard roses pruned yesterday.. the other half today I hope. 
Howard is the only dog I have ever had that didnt' know how to sit by now..  special ed, i am telling you.  BIU Peeps!


----------



## cubby (Mar 25, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
21* and sunny......
*Duck*, I can't believe you're getting snow, and I'm not :confused2:  I am actually a little jealous  
*Rosebud*, Howard knows how to sit, he just refuses on pricipal.....he's a free spirit...  maybe you could bribe him.... with a pack of tube socks  
How many roses do you have, and what type(s)?



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2013)

*Rose* I am in the Northern edge, not much snow(3-4") but the wind is nasty And yes it is going to be another BIU day here

:bong:


*cubby* you can have all my snow except with what I am using to pack the :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2013)

have not had snow bongs in a few years

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2013)

Cubby, I used to have well over a hundred roses. Not anymore, in fact i am going to replace some this year that are over 30  years old and look it. I will count them this year, maybe only 50. The big shrubs are the ones left to prune . I have all kinds of roses. I was a consulting rosarian for lots of years so i had to grow every kind. My favorite are just the plain ole floibundas, but I still see the beauty of a hybrid t. 

I quit the rose society as I finally figured out that a rose is not to be looked at critically, but to just enjoy. That is after decades of showing. No more, don't miss it.

Duck, stay warm. 4U, Kandy is worth 35 for a new dress.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 25, 2013)

1:20

HIU  :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi friends, sorry I haven't been around.  Been preoccupied with life and stuff.  A local liquor store had a craft beer tasting Saturday afternoon.  Everyone I know was busy so I said screw it, and I went alone...lol.  I tried 22 diff ones.  It was fun.  Bought some crappy jalepeno beer cuz I thought I liked the way it tasted then...I steered clear of the free hotdogs, lmao

Still loving my pax vape.  I miss you guys
N gals

Sorry about the buzz kill but I can't help but talk about it. (A 12 hr old boy from my daughters school hung himself a week and a 1/2 ago.  12!!
 It's really affected me.  I don't even know this family and I feel like I'm grieving him.  Having to talk with your 13 yr old daughter about suicide is very hard.  Keep Evans family in your thoughts and prayers.)

I'll try not to be such a stranger.


----------



## Iams (Mar 26, 2013)

:bong2: Morning bhc. 

Don't ya just hate it when you make a  nice pot of coffee, smell it brewing, think of the nice smoked sausage and eggs for breakfast, to go with that great cup of joe............. and the cream curdles when you add it to the coffee.

Still not gonna let it ruin my day, Ya'll have a good one too.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

34* and no wind 

Sorry to hear about your daughters classmate* SmokinMom*, that just is not right .......We missed you

Bummer *Iams*

Busy day here. I have some transplanting to do and some eyeballing. Been slacking over here and need to get motivated.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
25* and cloudy. Supposed to get up around 40 today.
*Mom*, good to see you popping in. Totally sux about the kid though. I just can't wrap my head around all these kids committing suicide. If this was happening when I was a kid I was totally unaware of it. My heart goes out to Evan's family, what a thing to face.



I broke my bong last night :cry:  But my new Pax vape will be here tomorrow :woohoo: "till then I guess it's back to the chamber pipe .


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 26, 2013)

hearts out to you and the evans family *smokinmom*---good to see you

morning to all---cool and damp here---prolly reach high 60's mid-day---mostly be hanging around the fort today---couple errands---never too far from the :bong: maybe do a little pre-easter cleaning for the guests---get to those outdoor chores that didn't get done last week---golf sounds good too---see what the day brings


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 26, 2013)

morning Rosey,Smokinmom,Duck,CubbyTHG,Iams,xyz,4u,Orange and anyone else I forgot..........sunny and cold here at the beach.....chopped down my 10 wk auto,really impressed with the little auto,hope she smokes good,hard to believe 10 weeks from seed and about 1.5 oz of smoke.....time to wake and bake.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2013)

good morning all!

Mr fist, good for you. I did auto's for my husband and didn't get near that. He likes the smoke, i hope yours does the trick too.

Sm, no words, i am so sorry. I am glad you checked in, you were missed.

I am going to knock out those roses today...she says while in her robe drinking coffee, hair askew, solo in hand. Bandaid on my knee from a cortisone shot. You betcha.

Wow Cubby, 40 degrees, i remember in AK, we called it breakup in the spring, do you?

Orange, have fun doing whatever you decide. Golf vs cleaning house, shall we take bets?

Duck, good luck with what you find in there. I hope all is well.

BIU peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2013)

Mmmmmm  sausage and eggs

*cubby*...you have to go stand in the corner for breaking the bong..:hitchair:

*Mom*..welcome home...stay clear of the Hot dogs:giggle:

*duck*...is your plants in need of lights?...

went to Lowes yesturday and found these cool little green houses that hold 15 jiffy pelets...think they will work well for clones as well as seeds


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks great 4U. I think i need one.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 26, 2013)

i just picked up 2 of the traditional domes, like in the background of your pic 4u. but i really like that new one.

i just got done placing an order on amazon for fresh castings, liquid fish fert, oyster shell, and molasses

:bong: BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks *SHortbus*....do you not live near the ocean..where I gets most those amendments...I can fit 2 of those domes on 1 heat mat:yay:  not sure how many clones would work  but Ill be sure find out

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 26, 2013)

guess whos inbox is maxed out yet again----hmmmmm i wonder RB


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool find *4u*:aok:

I don't use domes any more. Just mist the clones. They either make it or they don't....No lights needed...need more tents.....or a shed 

How come my jar of Satori keeps finding its way to the bong room?

*cubby* ya broke your bong? Don't ya hate that? I went years without breaking any then went through 3 in one year Maybe you will find a cool one in Seattle this Summer.

*Rose* I guess I should not have eyeballed them  Those pesky mites have reappeared in flower tent. Going to gas them, then try that soil drench that you use. May have to do a complete tear down once this perpetual ends. I hope that soil drench works. As it seems that the CO2 knocks them down hard but not out.

In the mean time might as well BIU till lights come on in 7 hours:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeepers Rose how men you got sending ya love notes that your pm is always full?.....:laugh:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 26, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeepers Rose how men you got sending ya love notes that your pm is always full?.....:laugh:
> 
> :bong:



:yeahthat: :rofl:   back of the line duck


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2013)

Not enough, I will tell you that.  Sorry.

My inbox is taking messages again.


I love the drench, i was looking at mine again Duck. Some leaves don't like it. I see no mites, but will examine closer later.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2013)

Did some research and what I found was mostly positive reviews.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 26, 2013)

4u - yeah im right on the ocean. once i find a hook up on ground and crushed oyster shells i'll be buying them locally. i only bought the 6lb bag of oyster shell, cause i'll be getting a whole mess of oyster shells soon with the summer coming up. as far as worm castings go, my local garden center doesn't carry them. but once again not to worry, i'll be composting and starting a worm bin this summer. so all my microbeasties will be free soon.

duck - how long do you gas the borg for? i also read that in order to kill off the borg for good. you have to gas the room for like 30 mins a day for at least 7 days. the first gas will kill the current borg, but the larva survive with no oxygen. so you have to keep gasing them till all the eggs hatch.


:bong: i'm really liking the cannalope kush, BIU


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 1.5 cu burner. The calculator says 64 minutes for a tent my size for a ppm reading of 15,000. I read every 3 days and tried this way but should have followed through better. Cranking up the ppms to that level messed up my sensor on the monitor and I did not notice until a few days had passed before I re-calibrated the monitor.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2013)

*Rose*...would you share the soil drentch you use again..I must have missed it...I use the azamax but can be expensive...hows the cost of your stuff?...just ordered some floramite from ebay to try and mix it up...these bashtards are getting use to the treatment..time for planC..I still see mite in flower after the co2 blast..but maybe *shortbus *is on something as the gas dont kill the eggs...so maybe need do the dry ice every other day???

:bong:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is the link 4U.  http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=824416#post824416


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 26, 2013)

@ 4u.  How much was the little greenhouse? I'd like to get one


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Bright sunrise and cold.

Did some transplanting 

Did some :bongin:

BIU
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

This is a wilted rosebud reporting in that all roses are pruned. Hope all ya all are well and feeling better then I do..lol 

It is a great time of the year, early spring. BIU, it is an emergency.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2013)

Good Morning friends

thanks *Rose*...

*TOA*...they are $14.95 @ Lowes..went and got another one...this one is Green bottom

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  It's a beautiful day here in big d.  

Thanks for the kind words for the kid that killed himself.

I tried to grow roses once, the cheapie ones that come in that plastic wrap.  They did ok that summer but may have done better if I gave them more care.

Cub, how's the pax?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 27, 2013)

morning all---not sure what all the hoopla is about the little greenhouse you got there 4u---are those or similar not available in you hydro store?

i used to use them with a slab of 50 rockwool cubes for cuts---kinda digging the diy bubble aero cloner now

cool damp 50's here---looking for high 60's low 70's later---just got done watering---saw a couple spots of pm on my girl scout cookie---been a few tough months battling the pm---i got the upper hand but i'm kinda over it---will be doing a sulphur burn in the flower room AGAIN for preventative before it is too late---i hate that mildew

on the :28 :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2013)

no  not the 50 slab setup...I have those as ya see in the back round...these are half the size and solid plastic..not flimbsy like the others....I have a dozen beans in there now waiting to pop heads...havent seen these at grow stores..and would have got if I did....these should last longer than the small crappy ones ya see under that one.  I have had good results with the small ones for seedlings  but too short for clones...More on this Later as this be the first ..oh  and they have leg like things..I took belt sandder too and now flat:aok:...Happy Growing...makes for Happy Smoking
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
36* and sunny,
Waiting on my Pax :confused2: 
It's coming by way of.......................Fed-Uh-Ex   I hope it's not *Ducks* driver.:cry:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you! :bong:  I need at least one! 


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2013)

:bong:

Im gonna go do some ..not so nice things to this Punk azz ripper


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2013)

What 4U?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2013)

good afternoon BHC :bong:

got some beans going, 2 reg boss hog from cali connection, and 5 sativa house mix from delta 9 labs. which consists of Southern Lights,Fruit of the Gods and Brainstorm Haze. the sativa's are going into flowering after 1 week b/c some are 14+ week strains


----------



## Locked (Mar 27, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> good afternoon BHC :bong:
> 
> got some beans going, 2 reg boss hog from cali connection, and 5 sativa house mix from delta 9 labs. which consists of Southern Lights,Fruit of the Gods and Brainstorm Haze. the sativa's are going into flowering after 1 week b/c some are 14+ week strains




Hey Shortbus, have you grown or smoked any of Delta 9's gear before? I always wanted to try their stuff.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2013)

Talk to us 4u... What's goin on?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 27, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Shortbus, have you grown or smoked any of Delta  9's gear before? I always wanted to try their stuff.



this is my first run of any delta 9 gear. i have really high hopes for the southern lights though. NYC Diesel (mother) x Sensi Star (father). the diesel (mother) is from soma seeds, and sensi star (father) is from paradise seeds. and just to up my chances at a nice pheno of the southern lights i bought X5 reg beans as well.

i have my eye on this one as well... 
hxxps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delta-9-labs-the-merkabah/prod_437.html



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Talk to us 4u... What's goin on?



:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What is going on *4u*?

I wish I was getting some of that nice weather *SmokinMom*

I feel sorry for you *cubby*. Fed-duh-X may never find you..check neighbors, that is where I found my last Fed-duh-X delivery.

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn 4u.  But good for you for doing that.  Is there no other rescourses you can take to get you your pay?  Sounds highly illegal.  Report them fuggers to the state, and the bbb.

Good morning duck.  Unfortunately my sunshine will be stolen by the clouds later on today and it's supposed to rain all weekend.  Sucks cuz we're having my daughters bday party at the park.  Now I got to get the house ready just in case its here.  I don't know how I'd entertain a bunch of teenagers here.  Atleast outside they can do outdoor things, lol.  Maybe I'll buy a Twister game and also let them play spin the bottle.   

Good morning to os, rose, fist, yyx, thg, cubby (fed ex find you?), toa, stortbus, hammy, and anyone else I'm forgetting.  

It's Friday.  Well close enough.  Kids off school tomorrow.  BIU.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh geez 4U, I am glad you are ok, and why do you think they won't know it was you. Hey, i am on your side always, but i hope you don't get caught. Have a little temper do ya? Hugs my friend. I sure hope you are safe.  That so sucks that they did that to you. So, how much damage do you think was done? sounds like lots.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

wow---4u i feel your pain---that sux---not the reaction i would have had---but i ain't you---hope you can move forward now---bummer if they were insured and it doesn't hit them in the wallet like you hoped---peace brother

:ciao: morning all u all stoners---high clouds, 60's, possible showers---good day to smoke a bit extra for 4u


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2013)

Hell, i got out my big huge satori bud I have been saving because in honer of 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2013)

like I said....Im okay with what I did...

*Rose*...6 units total..15 minutes..maybe 30K in dammage....and they have so many pissed off folks they wont know where to start looking...besides  I was friends all day and night trimming Marijuana if they ask..atleast 6 witnesses..

*Mom*....thanks for the suport..I notified all agancies I could other than the :cop: themselfs...figured that would put me on the list..:aok:

*orange*..no worries...:48:

oh..and I only have anger issues when ya screw with me or my Fam

loading some Golden white grapefruit
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Mar 28, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
22* and sunny,
*4U*, I don"t blame you one bit. They stole your money, your labour, and your time,...they deserve what they got and more, damn thieving weasels.


*Duck*, you hit the nail on the head. Fed-Uh-Ex delivered my vape to the neighbours house. It was supposed to be signed for, but they just stuck it between the front door and the storm door and left a notice that no one was home to sign for it, NOT TRUE!!! My neighbour was sitting in her family room cussing at C-Span. But at least I got it.  

So, I've been trying out the new vape.....it's interesting, will take some getting used to. No smell, no exhale fog, weird draw.......and now I'm stuck with a junk drawer that's holding around 60 Bic lighters.....I guess I'll just have to hook up with an arsonist (I'll send 'em to Seattle, *4U* can point 'em towards that house..:hubba: )


:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought the same about the exhale fog.  After about the 2nd or 3rd day of using it, I got the fog, lol.  Be sure you pack it well and with nice ground up weed.  That charger sure is cheap, itsn't it?  As long as it charges then I'm good.

Lots of unused lighters here too.  However, I'm running thru my stash so fast using said vape that I need to work on the hash now and conserve.   

On that note, hash pipe here I come.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

anybody try using the e-cigarette to smoke bho


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2013)

*4u*, if they are that shady they are probably thanking you, if they had insurance.

But dude how can you help your family if you would have  got caught?
I understand the monetary lost(I deal with rent runners) but it sure is not worth being taken away from your family and into the gray bar hotel. 

Just wishing the best for ya and don't want to hear about 4u spending the night in the pokey.


Nope *Orange* never have


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2013)

Daym 4u!  I know what it's like to be in your shoes and its not fun. Don't feel bad, that's what they get for thinking they can f ya over.  Maybe they will double think screwing others out of money down the road...



:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 28, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I thought the same about the exhale fog.  After about the 2nd or 3rd day of using it, I got the fog, lol.  Be sure you pack it well and with nice ground up weed.  That charger sure is cheap, itsn't it?  As long as it charges then I'm good.
> 
> Lots of unused lighters here too.  However, I'm running thru my stash so fast using said vape that I need to work on the hash now and conserve.
> 
> On that note, hash pipe here I come.




*Mom*, these little Pax' are gonna sell like crazy, it seems everyone who tries them likes them. fishing season will be so nice.
Thanks for the heads up on this, you're a gem.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> anybody try using the e-cigarette to smoke bho



Say...I was looking at some other day...how would ya pack the filter thangy ?..and the one I seen plugged into car charger thang...Ive seen folks puffin those vap things in Bar..Hmm..maybe I should look into this more...Tell us what ya know bro?


thanks everyone for the support..

*Duck*..yeah  Thinking of family is maybe why it was well lade out...I only planned 15 minutes..middle afternoon after crews left...Banging and is the norm around there at that time...oh...And I was praying to my higher power..:bong:..its done and gone..moving on:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> anybody try using the e-cigarette to smoke bho



try this:hubba:


----------



## Tomba (Mar 28, 2013)

Orange,
That Purple Empress is one sweet looking tit.
And High all
Tomba


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

Tomba said:
			
		

> Orange,
> That Purple Empress is one sweet looking tit.
> And High all
> Tomba




thanks man---could not have done it with out the Dirty Dozen :hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Say...I was looking at some other day...how would ya pack the filter thangy ?..and the one I seen plugged into car charger thang...Ive seen folks puffin those vap things in Bar..Hmm..maybe I should look into this more...Tell us what ya




i know nothing about them---but i hit off one at a bar one night a few months back---was trippy---really didn't know i was getting a hit or not


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys! 

10/10 with germination. All is good and green. Waiting for a few packages to arrive in the mail. I ordered from kelp4less, Feather Meal and Ground Oyster Flour as well as some new t5's from home depot. Should arrive by monday or tuesday. 

Now i need to find time to mix TLO supersoil! All 16 Cubic Feet of it. :cool2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2013)

way to go drft---have you ordered from them before---lets hear how your experience with them went


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 28, 2013)

3 days off, time to BIU!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 29, 2013)

4u - dont feel bad. some guy screwed me out of 2k worth of work. i was building websites for him. so after a month of trying to contact this guy. i took matters into my own hands. i made a complaint with the bbb. then plastered the link to my complaint all over his company's website.

cubby - i went to my local headshop after work today to pick up a new grinder. i was there all but 30 mins. i witnessed 2 people come in and buy a pax. people seem to love them.

drift - did you alter the rev's recipe at all? if so, can you give me the run down your ss, spikes, layers, and tea's?

BIU :bong:

only 1 of my 7 beans popped so far. going to give them another 24, but its not looking too good. the one that poped was one of the boss hog


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Welcome to Friday and the start to the holiday weekend :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Rose you want a good laugh?

I ordered a book from Amazon. Said order in 52 minutes and get it Saturday.
Checked this morning and it is in Phoenix, AZ. and is coming Fed-duh-X.
I don't think, it is going to make it :rofl: 

The last delivery from Fed-duh-X they left at the neighbor's door(the door they do not use in Winter) and they never seen it for a day. Luckily during that time it did not rain, otherwise my new ballast would have been ruined.

Fed-duh-X motto should be _"You may get it, you may not"_. :rofl:

BIU and hope you are rejuvenated from the rose work.

:bong: :48: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

Good morning Duck, 

Thanks for asking, I am getting back to normal I hope, after extreme gardening.

Fed X "sometimes we deliver, to your neighbor".  I am glad you got you ballast and it didn't set in the rain. is that amazon prime? I love that but rarely see FDX delivering for them.  Oh well, Duck. what ya gonna do, they got ya by the tail feathers. Just don't let them raise your blood pressure, just your bong. 

What are you peeps doing for Easter, get it peeps, easter...easter peeps. Oh dear.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

A Satori morning?

Mine is


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

That is a great idea Duck, yes, but it is a satori morning, and I will load another one, just like the other one.  Lets do Duck.

I just re read that sentence, and it appears I have had enough,,,not.

What are you doing today Duck?


----------



## cubby (Mar 29, 2013)

:ciao: Gooooood Morning BHC,
 it's 35* here...yes 35*. We're havin' a heatwave, a tropical heatwave...:banana: 
I slept 9 1/2 hours last night....that's 3 days sleep for me. That's incredible.

*Duck* after my recent encounter with Fed-Uh-Ex I've decided the only way to deal with them Is.....when ordering, give them your neighbours address. 

*Rose*, what are _you_ doing for Easter? Maybe I'll put on a huge purple bunny suit, and go downtown and place Easter eggs at random spots to see what peeps (  ) do........or not.
I'll probably stay home and get stoned..........in my yellow Easter bonnet, with all the frills upon it...(we really need a musical smilie).

*ShOrtbUs*, the Pax are cool, and good luck with those beans.


let's do this.....:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

We have been invited for Easter dinner on Saturday to our good friends house. Then on Sunday, it is supposed to be 70, and I am going to spend it in the yard, if my )&**^& knee will let me. 

Cubby, I got a catalog with a section on roses for colder climates.  Highcountryroses.com  I thought of you. If you need opinions, i got um.


----------



## cubby (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip *Rosebud* I'm gonna' hop over there and see what they got. I like white roses. I don't know much about them other than they look and smell good.....the important part.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

:bong:

good morning everyone...May I go back to Bed?...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

I tried growing  roses in the past...but was way too much work for me..I just go buy them now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

Tomba said:
			
		

> Orange,
> That Purple Empress is one sweet looking tit.
> And High all
> Tomba




welcome to the club..what ya smokeing these days?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

*Rose*...Been transplanting and gassing. Them little snots are back,with vengeance. Gonna try your NSN 209 next. Been on the phone losing money, first boat motor repair then a renter is acting up and not for the good. Need to go to Wally World and get some ink for my printer so I can send the letter, I guess.

Besides that just smoking some fine Satori

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

I still like that stuff Duck, good luck today.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 29, 2013)

its a beautiful day today, 52F and sunny.  :bong:

another bean popped this morning when i checked on them. its one of the sativa mix seeds. hoping for a few more to pop, since they're reg beans.

guess my amazon order is coming separately. mailman dropped off the alaska fish fert 5-1-1 this morning. still waiting on the rest.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

Its High Noon

:bong:

bean poping here to *Shortbus*...Yo mamas...and some Freeman mystery beans...also went to town and grabbed 3 Criticle plus clones ..2 Blueberry Kush clones...and they gave me a chem D clone...I hear these critical plus  are Yielders...lets see

*Duck*..sorry ya have to deal with ya do..but atleast ya have the Satori eh?

*Rose*...Hows Howard doing?..do yall call him Howie?..sure looks like one...

Back the seting the DBB on fire:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Just talked to the ozzman, he's doing good.  Doesn't know when he will be back online.   He's gonna call you 4u and duck, he lost your #.

Looks like its gonna be a nice day at the park and only a tiny chance of rain.  Birthday party is ON!!!!

Biu folks!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

:bong:

yeah its allways nice to hear from friends...I kinda envy ozzy...I would love to be in the woods all by self with Bong and Good ole Mother nature...Nice outside here too..they say could get 70* on Easter...:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

It hit 70 here today. got the patio cleaned off. what a mess. Ended up putting my home- made soil on my garden flowers today. It didn't smell right. I will start over for the indoor garden.

4U, Howie is good. He is a character. He walked in the shower when i was in there,,,first thing i knew was he was licking my leg..his feet were dirty so we made mud. He is a water dog. we cleaned it all up and a good time was had by all. I fear he really is special. Can't learn sit. really.

SM, happy birthday to ....?


----------



## Iams (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a "special" dog. She doesn't understand sit, stay, come, heel, or stand down. but she does default to ' scrap the caddy Clyde' so its all good. I drive a Ford.

She's the one that laid with me for 6 months of healing from a motorcycle wreck. She's a 'Lucca Brazzi' kinda dog. Devotion, with the ability to kill and lick herself with the same intrest.

Love water dogs. Big feets, good for holding mud....lol.... we have a lot of sand.

Sm...HB to whom ever.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> 4u - dont feel bad. some guy screwed me out of 2k worth of work. i was building websites for him. so after a month of trying to contact this guy. i took matters into my own hands. i made a complaint with the bbb. then plastered the link to my complaint all over his company's website.
> 
> cubby - i went to my local headshop after work today to pick up a new grinder. i was there all but 30 mins. i witnessed 2 people come in and buy a pax. people seem to love them.
> 
> ...


 
Shortbus. the only major difference is the usage of peat moss instead of coco, I cant source enough coco to make 16 cf. Ill post the exact mix soon when i have time. I basically made 16cf of base and used all the amendments. If you saw his additions to his SS, u'll see its by the cf, or 8 gallons.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2013)

Rose said:
			
		

> SM, happy birthday to ....?



Her daughter.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 30, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Shortbus. the only major difference is the usage of peat moss instead of coco, I cant source enough coco to make 16 cf. Ill post the exact mix soon when i have time. I basically made 16cf of base and used all the amendments. If you saw his additions to his SS, u'll see its by the cf, or 8 gallons.



do you reuse your soil? i believe thats why rev uses coco instead of peat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Her daughter.



Tomorrow is my daughters bday party at a local park.  She's turning 14.  A few days ago there was a 40% chance of rain.  I worried about how I'd entertain a bunch of teenagers in my small house.  But now, it looks like no rain at all and around 70 degrees.  :-D

Biu!

I'm putting my hungover azz to bed. 

Nite.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 30, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is my daughters bday party at a local park.  She's turning 14.  A few days ago there was a 40% chance of rain.  I worried about how I'd entertain a bunch of teenagers in my small house.  But now, it looks like no rain at all and around 70 degrees.  :-D
> 
> Biu!
> 
> ...



good night mom  :ciao: good luck with the party tomorrow :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well I wonder if Fed-duh-X will find me or my neighbors?

Looks like it is going to be a real nice day here. Will know more once the sun comes up.

BIU
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
39* and raining, all the snow is melting...the rain in Spain falls mainly .....on the ground.
BIU BHC...:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning Peeps!,

We got lots of done in the yard yesterday. It really did get to 70 degrees. Took all my pot amended soil and dumped it in the back yard, It didn't smell right..so all the gardens will love it.  We cleaned winter off the patio. Boy what a mess but so nice to have it done.   
I am waiting for costco to get their tall arborvitae in so i can block my neighbors again. Then we can bark all the dirt left from the big spruce falling.

Then...howard won't be a puppy ball of dirt.  More coffee and more satori.
i hope you are all fat and happy this morning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2013)

:bong:

*Iams*...please take your Puppy to the "MP Dog Park" And let him meet the rest dpggies


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

Yea that^^^I thought of that and didn't type it. 

Happy birthday to your daughter SM.


[/ATTACH]


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2013)

Ooohhh pretty rose!

So it stormed hard during the night.  It's so wet and muddy right now.  The sun is coming out and it will get near 80 this afternoon.  It's going to be so nice out there.

I just woke up and saw my daughters bday cupcakes.  She did really good, even down to a few raindrops.  What do you think? 

I'm gonna take a page from roses book and enjoy my pax in the park bathroom.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning BHC.  It is beautiful here.  It is still below freezing at night, but the days are getting into the mid 60s (however, I still have a pile of snow in my yard).  I am going to start burning leaves and pine needles.  I expect our burn ban to go into effect early this year since we had so little snow.

SM--hope your daughter has a wonderful birthday.  My daughter's b-day was yesterday, but she turned 42    I can't figure out how she got so old while I stayed so young :giggle: 

Hope you all have a wonderful day.  :bong2: :bong1: :bong: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2013)

bleeding hearts RB ?---nice plant

mmmmmmm really nice job on the cupcakes SM---wish i had one now with the bong rip and coffee

good day to all


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

Love those cupcakes, yes bleeding heart, cause i am one. but they are prettier. lol I want a cupcake too.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2013)

No Fed-duh-X today they cannot find me again and again.
Making me wonder how in the world they stay in business.
As hard of a time and how many times they have tried/been here you think they would eventually get it right, but not Fed-duh-X

Funny how that works *THG*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2013)

Got a Satori rolled

Anyone care to join, don't make me do it all by myself.

:48:


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2013)

to the left* Duck*


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

I am in, if there is any left. I am on my way to pick up some papers. I am out.

THG, i don't know how your daughter passed you in birthdays, isn't it weird when they do that?
Duck, last time i saw fdx, they looked like volunteers driving, i am serious.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Got a Satori rolled
> 
> Anyone care to join, don't make me do it all by myself.
> 
> :48:



:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 30, 2013)

good afternoon bhc. we did easter a day early b/c the kids will be spending the night with their grandparents this year. i think i need 4 maybe 5 :bong: because these kids are bouncing off the walls with all the candy they ate.

:bong: BIU


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> do you reuse your soil? i believe thats why rev uses coco instead of peat.


 
No, i dont. I started using soil-less mixes with peat moss a couple years ago. I love it! Just make sure u add dolomite to compensate. Once it starts to cook the ph can go on the frits.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

First night in a long time that we have not gone below 32* here:woohoo:

Spring must be getting closer.

Going to BIU then get to work over at the tents.

BIU and enjoy your Holiday :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter and Happy Spring BONG HOGS!

Duck, i hope everything is ok  in your tents today.  Enjoy your day.

We had dinner last night at friends house, she really put on the dog. It was lovely and great food, ham and lamb and all the trimmings. 

I hope to work in the outside yard today.  BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

Done with the indoor gardening, now for the outdoors.

*Rose*...No worst for wear.

BIU Bongers:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi 4U.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2013)

Good morning all!  Another beautiful sunshiny day.  The nights are still below freezing, but the days gorgeous.  I am fixing a large ham today and having several people over--nothing fancy.

I need to do both inside and outside gardening.  I hope to work in the yard some today too.  There is tons to do, but we are still about 6-8 weeks from being able to put anything outside unless it's covered.

:bong2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 31, 2013)

morning all---happy easter to those celebrating---pretty good excuse to get together and eat till you got to unbutton that top button---rainy here---BBQ in the rain is always an adventure---smoke em if you got em  :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
34* and gray, we did get up to 51* yesterday, most of the snow is gone, that happened fast.
Yesterday I put 40 tomato and 80 pepper plants in dirt on the sunporch. Today I gotta' move the Banana trees and Elephant ears out there, then plant Inpatients and petunias. Hoping to attract lots of humming birds and bees this season.
Making some home made beef stew and biscuits today, good day for it.


:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

Cubby, it is great you have a sun porch. When can you plant outside? Our last date of frost is april 24th or something. I stuck a sickly looking satori out yesterday and she spent the night on our porch. Banana tree sounds interesting. Have you had it a long time?


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2013)

:ciao: *Rosebud*, we can't put anything in the ground around here 'till mid-late May. The sunporch is a saviour. 
   I have 22 Banana trees in pots that I over-wintered in my upstairs, 16 of those will go in the ground and grown as annuals, the rest will stay in large planters to supply me with pups for next season. I've been growing banana trees here for 4-5 years. They grow to 10-12 feet in pots (16-20 in the ground) then in the fall I cut them to about 6inches and bring them inside for the winter, when they go back outside they're around 3' tall.
This years project will be @wave petunias, I saved seeds from last years plants and figure I'll just sprinkle some seeds in all my outdoor planters and watch them take over, humming birds love them, and they smell good.
   You peeps in legal land are so fortunate, You can stick a Satori on your patio and only worry about mother nature and not the law. If I lived there my yard would look like *4U's*, I'd have a weed jungle.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2013)

your welcome to come Camp anytime *cubby*..
:48:

are these bannanna trees for real?....like ....do they get fruit?...or is it just the name?...cause I bet this Monkey tree would love your bannanna trees


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

That sounds like a plan *cubby*.

My plan for this season is getting a start on building a solar greenhouse and visiting Idaho.

Frozen Lava + YWT + Satori + :bong1::volcano vaporizer: = :stoned:



:lama:    :lama:    :lama:    :lama:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 31, 2013)

When is the end of spring break so all the punks will finally be back in school?   :hairpull:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> When is the end of spring break so all the punks will finally be back in school?   :hairpull:



:laugh:

I am clueless so no help here YYZ


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> your welcome to come Camp anytime *cubby*..
> :48:
> 
> are these bannanna trees for real?....like ....do they get fruit?...or is it just the name?...cause I bet this Monkey tree would love your bannanna trees




What's up *4u*? My Banana trees are real, but they don't get fruit because the season isn't long enough, but they get the flowers, wich look pretty cool. i just grow them as ornamentals, I have a cool tropical garden that also serves as cammo for a couple outdoor plants.

I told ya I was coming for Hempfest right? Well...actualy I'm coming for a tour of the shed, but I'll go to Hempfest if I can fit it in...


*Duck*, how large of a green house are you building? I use one made from 6mil plastic over the frame of a temporary garage, it works great. There are pics if it on the site somewhere. 
Why are you going to Idaho? If you go to Wallace you can smoke with the NeoNazis, if you go to Caldwell bring nose plugs, they have mink farms, and they stink like you wouldn't believe. They eat ground up raw fish. But the scenery's beautiful. And they have Bears.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 31, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :laugh:
> 
> I am clueless so no help here YYZ


I never can remember when the hell spring break is supposed to be.  After Easter?  Before Easter?  Both?  :ignore:  I shall merely be glad when it's done, so I can exist in relative peace isolated and painting and printing, without having to endure the screeching of "Alvin and the Chipmunks" outside.  :angrywife:  :angrywife:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Quick pics from today. Sown on 3/18

4x Pink Mama
2x Blueberry x Purple Empress
2x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape
2x Mandala Satori

Hope to find some dank!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

*cubby*...Trying to make it to Hope Idaho, I want to stop at Yellowstone and the Indian and President monuments on the way, I have a friend that lives there.

I know all about mink farms, we had a few around here years ago, but they are gone now. I think you can still smell the stench when you drive by. They are cool to watch though. I have a few wild ones around here.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2013)

Good morning ducky, everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2013)

Goood Morning SmokinMom:ciao:

How was your weekend?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2013)

*drft* are you going to dilute the tea?

last time I did not dilute enough and killed 2 and nearly 3 others.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 1, 2013)

looking good drft

morning BHC :bong: :bong: going to chase the little white ball around today


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Drft, those do look good.
> 
> Good April fools day.
> 
> ...


Good morning 4u, sm, and all the rest of you sleeping in.

Duck, your trip to Idaho sounds nice. I am glad you are doing that.  Will you be able to continue to grow or do you shut down for a while?


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
18* and sunny, 90% of the snow is gone. 
*Rosebud*, I have Banana tree pics someplace on a computer I just can't find them  that's frustrating.
Good luck to the plus sized poodle. 


*Duck*, that sounds like a fun trip. When will you be going? Are you driving?



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2013)

Hopefully some time at the end of July or August I hope to make the trip.
Will either shut down or set up an automatic drip for some mothers.

Fed-duh-X Said delivered, the duck says no delivery, Fed-duh-X says delivered at backdoor, ducks says no delivery, Fed-duh-X says check backdoor, the duck says already checked and checked the neighbors also, Fed-duh-X says check backdoor, the duck says I am in the middle of 40 acres with a 1/4 mile or so driveway with 2 dogs outside, no delivery, Fed-duh-X says Ohhh we will have someone call you. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2013)

Not looking good for Fed-duh-X when they do finally show up and then ask if you got your package. Not looking good


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hopefully Fed-duh-X will have a better day.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2013)

they come to "double check"  ya deliveries:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
19* and very sunny, I believe all the snow will be gone today. I may have to take down my christmas lights...or at least turn them off :cry:  that's the worst thing about spring, no more christmas lights......'till thanksgiving.
*Duck*, I think the FedX people are just messing with you, how can any group of people be so incompetent ? :confused2: 



Got my in my hand, coffee in my mug....it's time...:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh..._Blazing Saddles_ on IFC, a cold seltzer, and a bowl loaded with Purple Kush.  Mongo *like* Purple Kush.  (RIP Mongo.)

HIU  :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2013)

Good morning All,

I dreamed an owl came in the window and sat on my face. How does one remove an owl from one's face, very carefully, then you wake up from a weird dream.  i can't even begin to figure that one out. 

I took Howard to play with two puppies his age yesterday. He is kinda fearful, but he did ok. The big dog is all better now, stitches gone. Thanks for going thru that with me bhc. That was an icky surgery.

Howard starts puppy school soon. 
Sorry about having to take your lights down so soon *Cubby*. That will be a big job. Still wish i could have seen them.

Duck, FDX.... i am speechless.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Duck, I think the FedX people are just messing with you, how can any group of people be so incompetent?



*cubby* when they were here yesterday they said *This must happen all the time to you?* I said, _yeah but it only took UPS one time to figure it out._:rofl:

They turned beet red and starting mumbling something about the warehouse personnel. 

Bunch of losers :laugh: I still cannot see how they have been in business 40 years:confused2:

The worst thing is I ordered another item off the internet, told them to ship UPS or USPS. Guess what??? They shipped it, that right, Fed-duh-X. I wonder what will get here first? The 2 day shipping package which is already 3 days late and a mile or so away from me, or the one that just got shipped from Texas? The show never ends with these inept, non-union, yo-yo's.

I think I will just do :bong1: till my packages arrive, I may be BIU'ing for awhile :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello bhc

Anyone besides me watch The Voice?  

Man, I wasted the day away. 
Must do extra tomorrow to catch up... Haha.

Biu!!  Or viu in my case.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well I hope Fed-duh-X has a better day, because if they don't, their day may turn to the worst. Still waiting on my package that should have been here Saturday, that they delivered Monday to somebodies backdoor, just not mine. I believe a package from the UK that I ordered a day before this order was made will make it here before Fed-duh-X get my package here. Losers.

Till then BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2013)

Good morning ducky, everyone else.  

Craving donuts this morning with a side of diet dr pepper, lol.

I changed my tail light by myself yesterday.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

> I changed my tail light by myself yesterday.



No comment


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2013)

Good morning Vapers and bongers and smokers.

good for you SM, on the tail light.

Duck, your not planning a violent act are you? lol, I hope it shows today.

Looks like another beautiful day here, it got to 75 yesterday.  

The arborvitae came into Costco yesterday and I borrowed my son's truck and got 6 of them to replace the privacy of the big spruce that came down. Mr rb lugged them outta the truck. Man they are heavy. I need to start lifting weights cause I couldn't even budge them. Now to plant  6  6' trees..i need a nap.  BIU my peeps.


----------



## cubby (Apr 3, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
23* and sunny.
*Rosebud*, 6 arborvitae sounds like a lot of digging. I would rent a power auger. Or swing by HomeDepot and hire a couple young guys with strong backs. You can vape and watch. 


*Duck*, I love the blaming the warehouse guys.....were they driving the truck?



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

*cubby*.. the driver also told me I need to put a sign out by the road. Like my mailbox with 3" numbers are not enough:doh:

But the sign is not a bad idea, I just do not think they would appreciate my use of the English language.:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2013)

Good Morning my Friends. Nasty and rainey here today. I was trying to get my Garden in,,but its to wet. Dangit.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

> .i need a nap.



I think you need someone to dig 6 holes for you
Just don't over do it....The digging part, not the BIU part

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2013)

You know, I never complain about my dear husband, BUT, he is a stubborn, perhaps even stupid stubborn. I said to him this morning, lets call so and so we know at labor ready and send some guys out to dig holes.. Mr rb, with MS, who is exhausted looks at me and says, i can dig holes.  I want to tie him in his chair and have some guys come and dig. We live on rock.  I want to scream. thanks for listening.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

Men are just hardheaded that way Rose. They need to feel that they can take care of their spouse/girlfriend, we do this because it makes us happy Now that doesn't mean you don't have to listen to us as we complain about the aches and pains, for doing this for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Duck. I appreciate it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

:woohoo: 

Fed-duh-X found me and brought my package.
The package was open but at least they found me and it did not contain anything incriminating. Gave the driver a heads up that I will be receiving another package tomorrow. Wonder if it will help any?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks but now I don't have anything to talk about


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2013)

:bonginn the :20

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey duck I'll join ya


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2013)

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2013)

Why thanks!    Back atcha.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Duck.... The package was open??!!! I'd be rasing he'll!! That's a FEDERAL FELONY.  Fukers!!!  



Smoking mom!!

I'll pass you a doozie baby! :joint: 




Rose.   How's our bong hitter club mascot rescue in rehab puppy? LOL 


4U.  I saw those box o choc pics on the other site... Fiiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



Cubby!!???    Where the hell u hibernating now???


Weed hopper.....,



What the hell u up to you nutter??


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well the delivery saga continues with Fed-duh-X.
Here yesterday and now cannot find me,again.
Called for directions,said if they cannot deliver today they will tomorrow, they have already placed an exception on the package. I do not have much faith in them delivering it today.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I just e-mailed Fed-duh-X. Had to be one of the longest e-mails I have sent. And all I asked was WHY?:rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2013)

On a positive note, I just checked with USPS and my beans from an auction house will be here today.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2013)

Duck, auction house? I don't know about that. I hope you don't have high blood pressure or we may have to bring suit if something happens to you over fed duh. 

TOA, Howard is a great guy, his breeder is coming to see him today, geez, ya break a puppies leg and she thinks she needs a house call? Six hour drive. She really wants my shake I think.

latte is so good today. I planted lots of pots of flowers yesterday. Earliest ever. It must be global warming.
BIU all ya all.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2013)

No high blood pressure over here Rose. I have my :bong1: for that

How was the digging? Is Mr.Rb doing ok?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2013)

There have been no holes dug yet. These are 6 foot beautiful arbrovtiea in 7 gallon pots with heavy roots and heavy soil..Mr rb did move them to the fence line and we talked about where they needed to go and I think that was enough for him for one day. He listened to my thought that perhaps he had lost his mind and is considering that. He still will dig the holes, I bet. I told him people were hungry they would love digging holes for money. I thought i had him on that one, but, no.

Thanks for asking Duck, I will try not to say i told you so later.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 4, 2013)

tea time...BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Spring has finally arrived here:woohoo:

Fed-duh-X has not

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2013)

Im fixen to get started mixing my soil today for my Veggy Garden. Im goen all Oganic this year.:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome WeedHopper, you will enjoy it lots I bet.

Company yesterday, did the hostess with the mostest and now I am hostess needing a nap. Howard's breeder thought he was bigger then she thought he would be. HE SAT, i think it was an accident, but he did sit.

Spring rain and in the 50's. That is ok with me. 
Oh, did I mention, BIU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2013)

Me too *WeedHopper*

Building a raised bed container garden this year from the ground up. 
Took the area right down to the clay and then making/mixing my own soil.

Also prepping an area for a mushroom plot


Howard is a good boy *Rose*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

going to the casino tonite for Lauras BDay...so if anyone near Polsbo tonight  look for the Big Winners

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2013)

Say _Happy Birthday_ to her from the duck *4u*

Sounds like fun


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2013)

:woohoo: Fed-duh-X make it, well almost. The package did make it to about a 1/4 mile away. Close enough for Fed-duh-X


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 6, 2013)

night cap BIU :bong:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

XD my bubbler and zong.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice bong SCF and welcome to the BHC 

Looks like another nice day here:woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool Bongs,,although the red one has a we bit funny shape to the top. That one would have to be my Wifes.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Cool Bongs,,although the red one has a we bit funny shape to the top. That one would have to be my Wifes.



*comfortable with sexuality


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon: hi 4U:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2013)

Just messen wit ya Bro.  I gots a small one I carry outta town that makes me laugh ever time I look at it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2013)

That's pretty funny right there^ weedhopper, taken out of context.  lol

Congratulations to our own orangesunshine on yet another bpotm!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey gang!

Got a lot of happy plants. Ill take update pics soon. 

BIU! Its the weekend and im finally off!

Drfting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Just messen wit ya Bro.  I gots a small one I carry outta town that makes me laugh ever time I look at it.






:rofl:


you jelious?...


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

its ok wh its not the size its the way you use it...... >.> lol


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 6, 2013)

BIU :bong:

pic 1 - boss hogg baby
pic 2 - 3 cannalope kush under the 250watt
pic 3 - cannalope kush about 5 weeks in
pic 4 - og kush about 5 week in

all the plants in flower were 12/12 from clone. trying to squeeze in one last grow before the lights go down for summer. haven't decided if i'm going to attampt a grow this summer or not

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2013)

High everyone.  I've enjoyed my Saturday night.  I hope you did to.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Bright and sunny here, definitely a sunglasses wearing day.
Woke up and the temp was 56* and now since the sun has come up the temp has dropped to 53*. 

*SmokinMom*... how is the vape working out for you?

*Rose*...Got holes?

*4u*...Have ya recovered from the Birthday Party?

*cubby*...whats up with you and Rick?

*shortbus*... Nice green for the page

*OrangeSunshine*....Congrats on winning BPOTM

*BIU*...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2013)

:ciao:  *Duck*..

Yeah I made it...Im not a casino person like Laura...after a while all those machines noise drive me nuts..I did have a good time under 300 bux

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> you jelious?...


 
Hell yeah,,his is bigger then mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny right there^ weedhopper, taken out of context. lol
> 
> Congratulations to our own orangesunshine on yet another bpotm!


 
 I just couldnt help myself Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning all,

No holes yet Duck. It has been raining for a couple of days. It is going to be hard nasty digging in tree roots and rocks. Thanks for asking.

Duck, you thinking bromance 'tween cubby and rick?

Weehdopper, thanks for the laugh.

SCF, i just hate calling you fatman, welcome to the bong hitters club. 

Nice plants shortbus.

Hey Sm, good to see you.
hi 4U!


----------



## cubby (Apr 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
36* and cloudy.
   Doing a bit more pre-gardening today. I've got 2 35gallon trash cans full of canna lily rhyzomes I gotta' put in dirt. And I need to start my castor bean seeds today. The new and improved tropical garden plans are under way. 




			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> * cubby*...whats up with you and Rick?


 
*Duck*, nothing, why?

*Rosebud*, no bromance :rofl:

*4U*, what's your game at the casino? I only play nickel slots and joker poker....I'm cheap  , but I love the sounds and lights at the casinos, but will only play if they use actual money, not these ones that take credit cards and payout with credit awards, screw that. 

*Mom*, I bought a Pax for a friend as a birthday gift. I figure I can throw a couple buds in the box, and make it a very happy birthday. 


:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

WOW, Cubby, that is a fabulous gift. Very nice.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 7, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC:ciao:
> 
> *OrangeSunshine*....Congrats on winning BPOTM




 thank you duck---thank you 4u---thank you robz and the rest of the DD crew :48: :bong: :bong: 

spring is in the air here---comfy temp---overcast---maybe repair the gopher blasting thru the aviary wire lined raised bed and plant some veggies today---all you all have a great day even if just glued to the bong on couch lock


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2013)

:bong:

*cubby*....I dont understand the slot games...Laura just sits there pushing the buttons...lol...these ones here work with cash but dont pay out in cash..it prints out ya a voucher that can be reused in all the mackines...and they have ATM like things to cash out when ya want to leave...Me personal like Blackjack....but Dam if they wasnt mostly low cards....for me anyway...Dam House would hit 21 too many times...:doh:..the ALL you can eat Crab buffet is what gets us in realy..the rest is just entertainment brother....

side note...Who is *Rick*.??  sounds like a local bear?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

The wind has to be 40 mph here!!!! I guess I will work inside after all. Lets BIU!!!!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SCF, i just hate calling you fatman, welcome to the bong hitters club.



in ojibway (my peoples native tongue) im named Fatteinegiwisha which means field of gold, not my legal name obviously, but over time on the rez they nicknamed me fat, then fat boy and when i was a teen fatman.  Helps that im pudgy  i assure u. 

But know that you are not calling me an insulting name as big people are considered powerful so long as they are not the lazy type. Plus the fact that it means something else at the root.

but thank you for you concern .

BHC BHC BHC :bong2:..... cough cough cough meow cough cough cough.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 7, 2013)

Rose, try calling him SuperHandsomeTypicalCanadianMan, as Canadian men are the handsomest in the universe.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2013)

Cub has a creepy secret admirerer.  Lucky you.  

I'm doing more cleaning in the garage today.  I'll have my girl cave back, woot.    I can't believe how much junk is in there.  I thought I cleaned it out better last year.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 7, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cub has a creepy secret admirerer.  Lucky you.
> 
> I'm doing more cleaning in the garage today.  I'll have my girl cave back, woot.    I can't believe how much junk is in there.  I thought I cleaned it out better last year.



i love spring cleaning! ive accomplished alot of it today. Smoke one, clean a few hours, smoke another one, clean some more, eat some ice cream, clean more, post on here, clean, sprinkle rug with smelly powder, smoke joint and post this!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 7, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Rose, try calling him SuperHandsomeTypicalCanadianMan, as Canadian men are the handsomest in the universe.  :hubba:



it is true, but its impossible to be super and typical


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2013)

What a nice day it has turned out to be

*Rose*...We had 30+ mph winds here, but it has died down now



			
				4u said:
			
		

> Who is Rick.??



That what I want to know too, but cubby ain't talking



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cub has a creepy secret admirerer.



Is that true?

*YYZ*... does it count if I can see Canada on a clear day?

:bongin: Satori on the :38 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

YYZ... does it count if I can see Canada on a clear day? Duck, that is funny.

It is up to 40 mph here and it is starting to irritate me. 
Only one thing to do...you know, you know you know.....BIU!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2013)

We have had rain for days, but this afternoon, the sun came out and it was quite pleasant.  One of my dogs and I took a short ride on the ATV.  One of the things I really love about where I live is that the wind seldom blows.

Hope you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another fine morning here

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone and happy Monday.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

*  SmokinMom*  ....Spring break must be over?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

SM, what are you doing up so early?

Good morning Duck, how are you this Monday morn?

I am officially old. I am going to see the ortho about some "jelly" shots in my knee this morning. It is supposed to help. I am too young for a knee replacement. ha. probably not. Anyway, it is messing with my abilities to garden.  

I think we are scheduled for more rain and wind here.. only one thing to do. BIU peeps!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning Rose:ciao:

Trying to get some outdoor things done before the rain hits here
Still a bit chilly out there though.

Jelly? never heard of it. Friend of mine had knee replacement. Went from barely walking to high-stepping.

BIU :bong:

I C U Fa$t


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 8, 2013)

MONDAY!!! MAH MAH MAH MONDAY!!!!! no work on monday cuz i got the day off CUZ ITS MUHUHNDAHEH!

&#9788;


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 8, 2013)

a jelly cartilage substance  I shall youtube it!

Have you seen the six pack implants?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

six pack implants sound very funny.

No need to google, it is just something to replace the synovial fluid I think. I have never had surgery and i don't want to start now. I hope it works.

BIU!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2013)

Good Morning all.  Hope your day is beautiful and full of sunshine.  Rose, take care of yourself.  I hate those knee problems.

Well I get to go crawl underneath an old house and fix some freeze breaks that happened over the winter.  This is my least favorite type of fixie--I think I would rather auger a dirty toilet.  It is rare to only find one break.  In addition, you generally have to find the leaks by turning the water on and then everything just gets muddy.  But darn, I have gotten so used to eating and having a roof over my head that I guess I am going to have to earn some money, even if it is the hard way.

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  I did the ole res changeouts this weekend as the weather was just horrible most of the time.  I've got a small Satori and 4 micro grow plants only about a week out.


----------



## cubby (Apr 8, 2013)

*Orangesunshine* is not *Rick*. That's what *OS* tells me, and I have no reason to call him a liar (as others here are doing to me!). 
I understand there has been a flurry of PMs full of accusations, supposition, and fantasy. 
Let me make this perfectly clear!
I have not been coy or evasive, but I *WILL NOT* offer up someone on a platter to appease the appetite for drama. I *DO NOT Know* beyond a certainty who *Rick* is, was, or may become. Only *Rick* (or *THG* ) can answer that, ask him, her, or them! 
I don't appreciate being talked about behind my back, or the snide comments. I wouldn't do it to you, and didn't think you would do it to me....apparently I was mistaken.
Take care.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2013)

Ack!  It wasn't me!!

Rose, duck- weekdays I pull myself out of bed and get kids fed, dressed and to school.  Some mornings I do crash out again when I get home.  

Biu anyone?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Orangesunshine* is not *Rick*. That's what *OS* tells me, and I have no reason to call him a liar (as others here are doing to me!).
> I understand there has been a flurry of PMs full of accusations, supposition, and fantasy.
> Let me make this perfectly clear!
> I have not been coy or evasive, but I *WILL NOT* offer up someone on a platter to appease the appetite for drama. I *DO NOT Know* beyond a certainty who *Rick* is, was, or may become. Only *Rick* (or *THG* ) can answer that, ask him, her, or them!
> ...



Jeepers *cubby*.... I thought the Rick that was being talked about was Rick Springfield, as he had just gotten married or something? He was on some talk show the same day as your _Thanks Rick_ thread. I was just funning with ya about Rick and your thread. Didn't even know about any accusations about Rick, OS, or you.:confused2:


I am with ya on the BIU* Rose* :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking the Jesse's Girl song too ducky..

I've gotten a little work done in the garage today, I hope to have my girl cave back soon.  

Anyone want a free TV or a clothes dryer only good for parts?  Ha.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got rid of one SM

So you are on your own getting rid of it


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2013)

Luckily, my city offers bulky item pickup every Friday.  I'll get my 15 yr old to help me put them in front of my house.  Maybe I'll get lucky and someone will take the junk before then.  :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Duck, 
Fed x just left and left me an olive tree in a smashed up pot, broken to smithereens. I called the sender and they said, hmm, sounds like Fed x dropped it or slammed it into something. I ask why they didn't use ups and she couldn't tell me.

Cubby, jeez guy, i don't know what to say, I did pm you with one question. You answered it. That is all i did, I have no idea what you are going off about. When i said you had a bromance, i was kidding. If that offended you and that was the snide remark then i am sorry. 

I am going to take my new jelly filled knee and biu repeatedly!

SM, I really need to clean our garage. Keep it up girl.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Duck,
> Fed x just left and left me an olive tree in a smashed up pot, broken to smithereens. I called the sender and they said, hmm, sounds like Fed x dropped it or slammed it into something. I ask why they didn't use ups and she couldn't tell me.
> 
> Cubby, jeez guy, i don't know what to say, I did pm you with one question. You answered it. That is all i did, I have no idea what you are going off about. When i said you had a bromance, i was kidding. If that offended you and that was the snide remark then i am sorry.
> ...



any companies with online shopping where there ship over 10000 units a day will typically have an agreement with major couriers (and smaller at times) where its a bid option and a certain portion will go to one courier and so on and so on.

an obvious way to tell which companies have these policies are the ones who you can not select your method of shipping. There are many different levels of application of these agreements, typically if they have fewer then x number of distribution centers and cover nationwide. Companies like amazon are more likely to continue to offer your choice of courier but companies like drugstore.com and  well.ca where they have like 2 warehouses and ship nation wide need to rely on this service alot more.

olive trees are awesome  are you going to go the 6 year indoors to get well established then pop'er in the ground? And you should request a cool flavor of jello that way you dont get stuck with something plain like straw berry... be like I WANT lime and pineapple jelly for my knee! 

--
end roses part
----

Lol at the rick internet drama stuff, gotta love the internet. and the forums that are out there....... at this point i have forgotten everything I read previously cuz I am high and i dont feel like reading back... sooo about my day now! 

My day off was good , makin a fancy shepherds pie, canned beef stew on the bottom, candied jalapeño bacon, and mashed potatoes ontop(lots of chives, also i like the taste of weed leaves so I have a large shaker of ground leaf from last year, my room mate loves it too , just a nice taste.... any ways a bunch of that all mixed in the potatoes and grated cheese on top!

And for dessert pistachios and peanuts!


----------



## cubby (Apr 8, 2013)

:ciao:  Good afternoon BHC,
   So as to not drag this out, I'll get to the point. The jokes from you all was taken as that, joking around. I have no problem with you guys, and didn't intend to come off as sensitive Sally. The individuals who were tuggin' my chain have been told in PM. If you didn't receive a PM from me telling where I'd stick a size 13 boot, we're good. It just got to be a bit tiring saying the same thing over and over. 
   Obviously I can't say..."never mind", so I'll just apologise for dumping that crap in your morning coffee.  I consider myself a fairly easy going guy, but when I snap........I snap. 
Again, sorry.....and as Ozzy would say TMT, I'm ready to hit the vape and get my head right.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

Rose...Leave it to Fed-duh-X. File a claim, maybe you will get some money back or a another tree.

I e-mail mostly all my internet suppliers(except Amazon) to request my items to be shipped UPS. Most sellers will try to appease me, the ones that don't, I don't order from, but most will.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Duck, The company is sending a new pot. The little tree seems fine. It isn't for me it is a present from my sister to my friend, whose mom died. My sister gives olive trees when a person has died. She does it for people who had hard relationship with the person who has died, as in an olive branch for peace. My friends mom was a piece of work and so that is why the olive tree.

That was hard to write. I need to biu again.

Thanks Cubby, since i didn't get a poison pen letter I will think we are ok.

SCF, I like your attitude. I used to love shepards pie in school. Sounds good.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 8, 2013)

gotta love when companies send more pot. the bacon stew Shepard pie was awesome!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

If it don't bubble, it ain't worth the trouble.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2013)

:yeahthat:

:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 8, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2013)

Rose, an olive branch is a wonderful sentiment.

Someone should send me a whole crate when my mom dies.  

Man, I'm higher then I thought I was, ha ha.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2013)

:bongin: like it is 1999

on the :20 :bong1:

:bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts---winds have finally died down here---staying close to the :bong: today  


on the 5:33


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning all,

Orange you are up earlier then the Duck. But, I see the duck was up late last night. 
It is 35 degrees here.. but the wind finally stopped.

Is it too early to BIU?  That is the question.

Sm, you would need an olive forest huh? that is too bad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe even 2 forests rose.  

High everyone, good morning.


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2013)

:ciao: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2013)

2fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2013)

Throwing some Jack Herer into the 2 footer. 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2013)

Ellis, Tell Jack hi for me, I always have liked Jack

I myself am having a little satori with my latte this morning, while the puppy is barking a really terrible bark, i hope that gets better. It is about time for a Howard picture... brb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2013)

:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2013)

how's the knee rb---dogs are looking bright and cheery---hi sm, 4u, duck, cubby, and ellis---this  :bong:   is for you---


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2013)

4U, you laughing at special ed??? Huh are ya? Are you thinking the lights are on but nobody's home?

I think the knee is a bit better. Thanks Orange


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2013)

Special Ed, Hahahaha.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2013)

@Rosebud

Jack said: "I forget who that lady is... how long ago since we saw each other? My memory isn't the greatest, so sorry for that." 




 lol


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 9, 2013)

HAKUNA MATTATA what a wonderful phrase, I gotta go to worka cuz thats how im gonna get paid. I GOT NOT WORRIES for the rest of my days, cuz i have a drama free philosophy HAKUNA MATTATA.

 stay beautiful folks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

Rose, it is never too early to BIU with Satori.  I think it is better than my first cup of coffee to get me going.

It looks to be a beautiful day today, cloudless and windless.  I might get some weeds/leaves/pine needles/etc burned.

Hope puppy does not have kennel cough.  It is easily treatable with antibiotics, but sounds horrible. Bo was just getting over it when I adopted him from the shelter.

Hope everyone's week is going well! 

And back to the bong....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2013)

*elisD*...I like that phase too...

*Rose*...did the puppy just start the cough?

*Duck*..when ya loading some that Frozen Lava bro?...Im all out:cry:

*THG*...we seem to allways have burn ban here and not alloud to burn brush...they do supply us with large recycle containers they pick up for free...than charge me for the composted stuff:doh:

*orange*...congrats again brother....when will they post the pic?...maybe last week of month:rofl:..congrats anyways


working in the Shed today rearranging and adding t5...had issue with the mites...Have that sorted now and hope to maintain a healthy Shed ...pulled a West end Girl today at 8 weeks.....anywho..

TMT=BIU:bolt::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

4u--life is different in small redneck mountain communities.  We can burn outside until the wildfire danger gets too great--they they put a burn ban on.  We never have burn bans because of air quality.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a pic I just took today of Jack... figured I'd share 

(About to pack another round in the bong now!)

*PIC deleted, to use in APRILBOTM*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2013)

We get burn bans here due to high winds and very dry conditions. Our ground is so crispy crunchy, particularly during the summers.  A cigarette butt can easily catch a yard on fire.  Unfortunately we also have water restrictions due to lack of rain.  

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2013)

My fires are so large I need to call sheriff first so they do not send the fire department out, when the 911 calls start coming in. Never had that problem until cellphones were invented.

*4u* ...been burning the Frozen Lava since 2:20am:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2013)

Duck, how you doing today?
I am happy to report the shrubs are planted. Mr rb did two yesterday and 4 today and lived to tell about it.

I would tell you to BIU, but i think you have been. or well, do it again.

Ps, howard doesn't have a cough, it is a bark. A bad bark. Remember he screams too? i think he has issues.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2013)

Tired *Rose* did not get much sleep. Glad to hear Mr.Rb survived the holes.
Does Howie still have the puppy bark or the grown dog bark? Did I ever tell ya I love puppies and dogs


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya know duck, he makes us laugh every day. Sometimes he is just so cute you have to laugh. He seems to be very laid back but determined. I love him. We start puppy class this week.  I hope you get some sleep tonight Ducky.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 9, 2013)

hi guys, i was in the hood and thought id stop by and say high   i have a new laptop and have been on it and cant put nothing i shouldnt on it and this pc is acting stoopid sometimes anyway hope all is well with you all ill try and stop in a little more after all i did learn a lot here and its starting to show as i just pulled some of the skunkyist stuff to date :hubba:  later friends:stoned:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 10, 2013)

morning everyone,been mia for the last few......had to take care of some personal mess....all better now,time to BIU,hope everyone is enjoying the unreal weather,suppose to get in the 80s today.....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice to see ya drop by AstroBud, Hope you get that computer figured out so that you can stop by more often

mmf2....rain here today

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning all  


Jack is in the :bong: 
Rain here slightly too. Temps are getting ready to go back into maybe the 20's..after being 60's for a few days. I love it... *cough* 
Guess I'll be putting the heater on outside the tent again. Thought I had it off for the year!


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
30* and snow, yep snow. We got a couple inches and it's still falling, though lightly. I heard a rumour that it was spring....:confused2:  



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning bongers, You gotta love spring. It was 35 yesterday morning and beautiful, today, cloudy and 55 with rain, and WIND. 

Cubby, my baby topiary lilac is about to bloom, i will get a pic I hope.

Duck, did you get some sleep I hope?  I have a bunch of work to do in the grow rooms today. Company coming this weekend.

Maybe we should BIU and contemplate spring or our navels.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2013)

This Riot Mite spray  Is BOMB!!!!!

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2013)

What is it 4U?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2013)

Wet, dark, rainy and windy.  A cold front brought us down to 30 degrees below normal.  A great day to stay in with Mary Jane.  

Good to see you astro, don't be such a stranger.

High Rose, ducky, 4u, os, cub, ellis, mr. fist, thg, toa, and the rest of the gang I'm forgetting.

What's on y'alls agenda for this wonderful Weedsday?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 10, 2013)

morning fellow bong rippers---wind has finally died---crisp cool morning---expected to warm up nicely in an hour or so---PERFECT day to goof off outside in the garden or the golf course---unfortunately i will be in the confines of a car in LA traffic trying to keep the road rage under wraps lol

peace :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 30* and snow, yep snow. We got a couple inches and it's still falling, though lightly. I heard a rumour that it was spring....:confused2:
> 
> 
> ...



thats some crazy weather *cubby*....My siss called said the other day was 67 in Denver..and the next morning it was 15*.......best stay in and pack that snow in the bong

:bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 10, 2013)

80 degrees, wind...I dunno what is up with this _Crapasaurus rex_ weather.  Today I shall do the same thing I have done for the last five days--stay inside.    :angrywife:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What is it 4U?



its From Riot seeds...another MJ site I go too...its a blend of floramite and avid..1 bottle makes 30 gallons...was using other things as weapons But never tried these....and at 30 dollars a bottle...thats better than azamax...and azamax dont kill the eggs..very nice to scope for hr and not see one moving...and the Plants are looking very healthy...Im a get some that soil drench ya spoke of soon..but dont see issues in the soil...I use DE and bottom feed...still get buggies in Shed..cant stop that...thanks for the intrest...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2013)

rain rain go away come again another day....

anyone want grilled cheese and a bowl of tomato soup?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> This Riot Mite spray  Is BOMB!!!!!
> 
> :bong:




I hope mine gets here soon.

But in the mean time 

BIU

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, my baby topiary lilac is about to bloom, i will get a pic I hope.



*   Rosebud *What color is it ? Is it in the ground or a pot? It would be great in a pot on the patio, smells good and attracts humming birds.
   My regular size (15') purples and white, had the first little nobs of spring growth on them but with last nights snow and the 6-10 inches we're expecting I dont know if they will be damaged.
On a happier note, my hibiscus bushes are putting out their first flowers of the season. 
   I think I'll head to *SmokingMoms* house, grilled cheese and tomato soup sounds good, with a big glass of milk and a bit of vaping of course. 



:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thats some crazy weather *cubby*....My siss called said the other day was 67 in Denver..and the next morning it was 15*.......best stay in and pack that snow in the bong
> 
> :bong:




Wow a 50+ degree swing is a bit much. I'd prefer the temps to change gradually, but at this point even a snow lover like me is ready to get out into my garden and get a little dirty.
I feel for you peeps dealing with high winds, it makes everything miserable, especially golfing. I don't golf myself.....I cuss enough as it is...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2013)

It's funny watching the fans at the Texas Rangers baseball game all bundled up.  It's usually around 75 and today it's 39 and rainy.  YUCK!

C'mon cubby.  I even use the real cheese and not that fake stuff.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 10, 2013)

Mmmmm...grilled cheese...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 10, 2013)

High of 81 today! Daym... I guess spring IS here.


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rainy, windy, and just plain nasty outside.

Good day to stay in and BIU

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Good morning Bongers!

Howard and I start puppy class tonight..woohoo.

we are having a bunch of bark delivered. Once every five years we bark the place. 

It is a busy day today, i better biu and think about it all. Join me won't you?

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

Rain...wind..and 53* today

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

:ciao:  *Rose*...Ill join ya........in the bong session...not the moving of bark

have fun at doggy school

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 11, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, 
32* Thunder, lightning and of course.....snow. Looking at 6 " today. Did I somehow miss spring, summer, and fall??? :confused2: It looks like we're heading back into winter. I'm glad I didn't take down _all_ my Christmas lights.
*Rose* are these bark deliverers bringing some bark for Howie ? 

I agree with *4U*, I'll join in the bong session, but not the bark session... 

I hope Howie enjoys his day at school. I bet it's gonna' be fun watching all the pups interacting.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

> Rose are these bark deliverers bringing some bark for Howie ?




:rofl:

I had to re-read that one a few times too....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2013)

Dam, I hate it when I get beat up on when I'm just trying to help.....I need a hug....and a bong...

Hope you all have a beautiful day and that your weather is beautiful.  We got rain last night but today looks to be almost 60 with sunshine and little wind.  I need a day nice enough to spray paint my cabinet doors outside on my deck.  I've never used a spray gun before, so it should be good for a few laughs when I do.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

THG, ((((((((HUGS))))))))))


:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:

Give um hell with the spray gun.  That is the best way to do kitchen cabinets I have been told. 

Love ya lady!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

*cubby*...seen ya on the news with all that weather....you can keep it, please do not send over to me.

*Rose*...bark school.. lol..poor Howie... Have you ever tried growing mushrooms in your bark?

*4u*...cannot say the 2 words I want to about mites. I do not want to get banned. Should be getting my Riot Spray early next week.

*THG*...The older ya get the tighter them crawl spaces get, don't that suck?..Hugs to ya and hope ya get healed quick, don't want to slow down now with Spring so close.

*SmokinMom*...pack the Pax and lets biu with the crew.:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood, 
A beautiful day for a neighbor, 
Would you be mine? 
Could you be mine? 

It's a neighborly day in this beautywood, 
A neighborly day for a beauty, 
Would you be mine? 
Could you be mine? 

I have always wanted to have a neighbor just like you, 
I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you. 

So let's make the most of this beautiful day, 
Since we're together, we might as well say, 
Would you be mine? 
Could you be mine? 
Won't you be my neighbor? 

Won't you please, 
Won't you please, 
Please won't you be my neighbor? 

Spoken: Hi television neighbor, I'm glad we're together again.... 

Mr. Rogers theme song


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^^I want what he is smoking^^^^^^

You make it a beautiful day in the 'hood Orange!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

:rofl: i want his sweater and the tabs of os he carried in the little pockets :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
> A beautiful day for a neighbor,
> Would you be mine?
> Could you be mine?
> ...



LOL--who else knew it was Mr. Rogers' theme song after reading the first line?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Greetings, programs and HIU :vap_bong__emoticon:

I dreamt I was in a lodge in British Columbia and there was beautiful snow on the ground.  Sigh.

Yesterday I did a booze brand survey with a telemarketer from Manitoba.  I rarely do surveys, but the caller was Canadian, ergo...It was odd but fun.  I wish she had been male and named Neil.  Again, sigh.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Greetings, programs and HIU :vap_bong__emoticon:
> 
> I dreamt I was in a lodge in British Columbia and there was beautiful snow on the ground.  Sigh.
> 
> Yesterday I did a booze brand survey with a telemarketer from Manitoba.  I rarely do surveys, but the caller was Canadian, ergo...It was odd but fun.  I wish she had been male and named Neil.  Again, sigh.



:batman: 

dont wish for telemarketers but be nice to them  and request theyre supervisor and give them nice comments so they get breaks and bonus'

my cousin worked for a cable company calling out and when someone asked to talk to his supervisor they ended up giving him a company tent, sleeping bags, pillows a few gift cards to resturants and a few other things. Those people are stressed enough!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

*4u2 * gives *THG  *Big Hugs  And loads his bong with Doja Bubba Berry for her...


*Duck*...Matt is the slowest MF I swear....even when ya pay for stuff...:hitchair:...

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello everybody.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

morning sm and all you other bongers

rb---pretty funny you are taking howie to puppy class to learn to bark   :rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> :batman:
> 
> dont wish for telemarketers but be nice to them  and request theyre supervisor and give them nice comments so they get breaks and bonus'
> 
> my cousin worked for a cable company calling out and when someone asked to talk to his supervisor they ended up giving him a company tent, sleeping bags, pillows a few gift cards to resturants and a few other things. Those people are stressed enough!


I am always kind to telemarketers because I had that lame, crappy job myself.  I detested it.  I could tell by the sounds in the back that she was working in a boiler room like I used to, so she merited mercy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not taking Howard to puppy class to learn to bark.  I will need a voice coach for that. lol

Good morning SM.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--who else knew it was Mr. Rogers' theme song after reading the first line?



I will have to admit that I did. I was even singing with it. Not sure if I was on key but it was there

4u....He must like me better , always prompt well there was this one time:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am not taking Howard to puppy class to learn to bark.  I will need a voice coach for that. lol



Howie's puppy skool



			
				class instructor said:
			
		

> Howie... What is is on top of your house?





			
				Howie said:
			
		

> woof,woof





			
				class instructor said:
			
		

> How was your class today Howie?





			
				Howie said:
			
		

> ruff,ruff





:rofl:

BIU Rose:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

Lololol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2013)

Rose -weedsday is gone...  No plans today, would like to go fishing! :dD.  and you??


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

:bongin: on the :00

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 11, 2013)

When was the last time you had some shake with trichomes in it that was every bit as stony as whole bud (assuming that that has happened)?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

We are gentlemen after all!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Everything ok down there Trill?

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 12, 2013)

callin for rain all day and i'm already sore as heck from work, looks like a concentrate kinda day!!! morning duck!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

Morning  brimck325 :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

good morning Bong

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and snowing....again!



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

Please keep your snow *cubby*...I have strawberries coming that I need to plant. Only 45* high today and I am getting a bit worried that the ground is going to be to cold to plant. Don't need no snow


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

Good morning Peeps.

I hope this friday morning finds you all stoned and happy.

Ok, Howard went to puppy class. He wouldn't get out of the chair. Seriously, there was a cute boxer there he was afraid of. His buddy that came over to see him and howard liked was a one pound chihuahua. They touched noses.  He wouldn't do anything that was asked cause he was afraid of the boxer. Oh brother. He is afraid to get in the car... I think i will change his name to chicken Howard.

I have company coming tonight for the weekend. She doesn't partake in our herb, crap!  BIU Peeps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

Better put those Berries in the tent for another week or so Duck...yall having some strange weather...52* here and rain later..Im a get some my outdoor garden done today...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

*4u*... I am thinking of setting up my other t-5 in another room Has been a cool Spring here. Hopefully this weekend it will warm up with no rain, so that I can get-r-done.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

Throwing some green on the page


who says MAles dont have Trichs


BIU like its your last day to smoke....

*Rose*...better set that vap up in the Bathroom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *4u*... I am thinking of setting up my other t-5 in another room Has been a cool Spring here. Hopefully this weekend it will warm up with no rain, so that I can get-r-done.
> 
> :48:




I have veggies up *duck*..peas..spinnach..Bok choy..lettuce..need to get out do some thinning...I started all these inside...I dont think we get frozen again here...knocks wood..that t5 ideer is great...be sure ya past that freeze point...I think ill even wait to mj out untill MAy may be mid may...

okay...TMT..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

4U,That is a beautiful picture of a very pretty male. Nice.

Duck, i wish i had room for another t5.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

4u said:
			
		

> who says MAles dont have Trichs



Does that mean you are going to start smoking male plants?



> BIU like its your last day to smoke....



Always do  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

*Rose* I have more room/lights/ete that I know what to do with. 
I just wish they would legalize it and give me free electric
Glad Howie made through his 1st class.


BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

*4u*..the only thing turning green outside here so far is the grass and it just started. No leaves or flowers or nothing yet

We have been 10* to 20* below average all Spring so far.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello friends.  

Yikes cub, where do you live again?  Antartica or something? 

We are back to our nice typical weather today.  Sunny with a high of 74.  

Sunday is expected to be 83.     It's going to be hot at the Renaissance fair I'll be at.  Don't know if I'm quite ready for 80s...

I'm craving thai food for lunch...anyone care to join me?  It's no fun to eat alone.

BIU!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

Thai Lights?

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thia Lights?
> 
> :bong:



what are those?  :fly:

(haha, I quoted u before you changed the spelling, lol ...)


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

>.> no one notices my bong -.- lol good day folks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah I did *canadianfatman*...looks like a ceramic one I had in HIGH School...Now I think ya need a Number that no one has ...and BAM!!!!..you a fortified Bong member


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> what are those?  :fly:
> 
> (haha, I quoted u before you changed the spelling, lol ...)




Strain of mj from Dr. Atomic that I have in my flower tent


yaa you are a quick one Sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh yea....but i was more focused on what was in the bag.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

you're just getting slow in your old age ducky.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

lol fortified member  sounds like a condom brand.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 12, 2013)

You Are My Sunshine
My only sunshine.
You make me happy
When skies are grey.
You'll never know, dear,
How much I love you.
Please don't take my sunshine away  

just a bit baked this morning---it's ******g foggy and cold :bong: :bong: 

be well stoners


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

SC Adipose enhanced,

I love your old bong and the bag of good stuff. Sorry i didn't comment. It is quite wonderful.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh oh, os is serenading me again.  :guitar: 

:giggle:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2013)

lol sm


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2013)

:ciao:  heyOS,cubby!


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 12, 2013)

What's up *Trill*?


*Rosebud*, maybe Howie doesn't like the formal atmosphere of a school. He's more a free spirit and learns from the school of life....  Life without little boxers...:rofl: 


*Duck* are you growing strawberries in the house? I have a 4x8 raised bed of strawberries that I have to thin out every year. Those things grow like crazy. I never have a problem giving away transplants.

*Mom*, your 74* sounds nice, but in no time at all you'll be baking under the sun, and you peeps _NEVER_ have enough water. I'll deal with the snow and cold because once winter goes, we get incredible spring time and summer weather. Anything over 80* and I turn into a grumpy bear.



For everyone doing a bit of gardening outdoors...enjoy. I wish I was.



:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish I could garden.  Unfortunately, we have rabbits sometimes and I think any effort would go to waste.  My 8 yr old thinks the bunnies are so cute.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> lol fortified member  sounds like a condom brand.





haha...it is a condom from Canada

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2013)

Getting the hash pipe ready for *4:20.*

Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

I wouldn't want you to smoke alone...I am in.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2013)

@ 4u

(Trics on males post)

Probably someone who has little growing knowledge....


:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 12, 2013)

:bong: everyone BIU for me. i'm going to try to get a job growing pot for NJ's second dispensary that will be opening this fall. wish me luck, my dream job is within reach!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

Good Satori Morning BHC :ciao:

While cleaning my jar storage area I ran across a full jar of Satori tops that was shoved to the back and I did not know I had :woohoo:

Suppose to get all the way to 45* today, 12* below average.

My strawberry plants will be here Monday I love them and so do the girls in the tent.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
28* and sunny (kinda)

*Lucky Ducky*, don't ya' just love when you find something like that?



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 13, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> haha...it is a condom from Canada
> 
> :rofl:



wow lol, ive never used condoms so im not surprised i didnt know  lol. Hope all you lucky folkd enjoy ur weekend


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

I sure am cubby

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Satori Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> While cleaning my jar storage area I ran across a full jar of Satori tops that was shoved to the back and I did not know I had :woohoo:
> 
> ...



Wow! What a wonderful surprise.  I will join you with some Satori.  

We have rain today and rain and snow predicted for tonight.  I am hoping they are wrong.  As it is, I am having to make a "spray booth" out of my master shower to get my cabinet doors painted before I have company next week.  Of course, I can't do that until I have the 30 gallons or so of nutrient solution out of there.  So today will be dedicated to changing out the reservoirs and then putting plastic up so I can spray.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend full of sunshine!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2013)

Good afternoon ladies and gentleman.

It's beautiful here!  As soon as my headache goes away I may get out and enjoy it.  

Biu!  You too ozzman.  You're here in spirit.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

:bongin: on the :22

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 13, 2013)

On the :10


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2013)

On the :15


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

:bongin: on the :18, :19, and :20

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2013)

Ha ha ducky!

Cubs, enjoying the pax?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if THG got her paint booth done?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2013)

I c her online 

On the :41


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

:bongin: on the :47

:bong:




I need to disconnect my bong from my vape
To easy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2013)

on the :20

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 13, 2013)

Whenever.............:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

Just :bongin:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2013)

High folks


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

ya r?

me 2

Bubble Hash


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 14, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

The wind has finally stopped and looks like it will turn out to be a nice day.
Should be able to get some outdoor gardening done, before the rain returns.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2013)

Morning all  

Weather is going to be wonderful here today. Thank goodness! Garden looks good so I'm a happy gardener today. 

Hope you're all good, and will someone take this from me? ...  :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2013)

Morning 

Going to a renaissance festival today and its supposed to be 86.  Damn that's hot!

Have great daze.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2013)

:holysheep:  Is that you Pax Girl?

You do know it is Sunday and not even 8am yet,4 u?

Have a fun time and stay high SmokinMom


----------



## cubby (Apr 14, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
30* and cloudy, what a crappy day. I guess I'll start some more pepper seeds.



*Mom* are you a Rennie? I go to the Ren-fest here every year, but I don't do the whole dress up part. Avoid the jousting, you might get knocked off the horse and loose your vape.


Hey *Duck*, you finding any more of the hidden weed? You're so lucky, I'm down to my last mason jar. I went and looked around to see if I had some hidden that I had forgotten about.....no such luck :cry: 



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 14, 2013)

:holysheep: another strange day without sunshine here

1,---2---a---1, 2, 3---


Don't go to bed, with no price on your head 
No, no, don't do it. 

Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time, 
Yeah, don't do it. 

And keep your eye on the sparrow. 
When the going gets narrow. 

Don't do it, don't do it. 

Where can I go where the cold winds don't blow, 
Now. 

Well, well, well.

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2013)

^That is a hard act to follow^.

Good morning Bongers,

Have had company since Friday, she left after the blueberry pancakes this morning. We had fun. She is straight, but not as straight as she was.:~)...She has never had such a nights sleep. Funny.

It is a beautiful morning here,but this girl is taking a nap, after vaping. BIU peeps.


----------



## cubby (Apr 14, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :holysheep: another strange day without sunshine here
> 
> 1,---2---a---1, 2, 3---
> 
> ...




And you can take that to the bank!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2013)

:bongin: of the :53

:bong:

Things did not get as warm as the weatherman said they would.
I did rake the garden twice though.

Now to eat and BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2013)

Good for you Duck. 

There is a freeze warning here tonight.... brrr

BIU People, it is 5:27!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2013)

60's all week here and then snow on Friday


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2013)

Hahaha duck, bummer... 

Cub, nah.  There sure were lots of folks dressed up.  There were lots if fat women all sucked in by corsets, kinda scary.. And everything pushes out of the top.  

I'm so worn out.  A hot day and lots of walking makes for a tired smokinmom.

Biu!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 14, 2013)

:bong: posting fukn up?  Trying to edit... Only hit button once... Jeezzzz



:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2013)

I am glad we don't have to wear corsets, especially on a hot day. I don't think i would have made it on the wagon trains either..such delicate flowers we have become.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 14, 2013)

^lol


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 15, 2013)

morning all!!! enjoy your day!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

45* already :woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Good morning, I think.  Too early to tell.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Just checked the weather, 68 already here.
My thermostat's confused.  Heater, AC.  Heater, AC...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

> My thermostat's confused. Heater, AC. Heater, AC



I am  2

But I do not think it has anything to do with the temp:laugh:

The sun has arrived and it is going to be a real nice day here, high in 70's

Poor cubby I seen his weather on the news again and it is not nice

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

Good beautiful morning to the BHC!!!!!

It is 35 here and dropping. Poor satori out back must wonder what she did wrong, poor worm **** on her and now she is really cold. She is up close to the house. 
Duck that was so cool you found that satori.. wow.

i  get my second jelly  shot in the knee today. Oh boy. 

Cubby, I hope it isn't too cold and snowy for you today.
HI Sm, orange, 4u....oh dear haven't had enough coffee or satori to name everyone...but you know who you are and that your are wished a great day.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 15, 2013)

In the 60's today, and sunny! The birds are chirping blissfully and I'm really going to attempt to enjoy the day..

...attempt, because I'm also sorting my first bits of "first grow issues" .. feel free to click the link in my sig to lend ANY thoughts all. 

But for now.. I think it's time for me to BIU!  :bong: 


Hope all are well!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 15, 2013)

morning all,rainy and 70 today,just paid a 300 electric bill....fun fun fun,make a few and give it to someone else......have a great day everyone.....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr Fist, that is just the going rate for an ounce of fine cannabis...They giveth and taketh away.


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
32* and cloudy. supposed to get a bit more snow today, then the rest of the week is supposed to be rain and sleet. Who started this rumour that winter never ends in Minnesota?  


*Duck*, I sent some Minnesota weather your way, I guess you haven't received it yet....I sent it Fed-X :rofl: You better go wait at the end of your driveway... 


*Mom*, you need to come to Ren-fest here. We have lots of trees to provide plenty of shade for sitting and drinking, and this season ....Vaping  
I'm pretty sure the snow will be gone by then.  



:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Gotta love Mother Nature...

Ok, west nile virus was a big deal here last summer...or rather they made it think it was a big deal.  The planes flying overhead with the mosquito spray were pretty cool, just like 150 feet over the house, lol.  Anyways, my city is the 1st in the area to find affected mosquitos inside the traps in 4 different places.  They showed a map which showed the areas of the 4 and yay!  I'm smack down in the middle of it.   .  I worry about the geckos that visit when it gets warmer.

Rose, enjoy that injection.  I gotta see the dr today too.  Get all the results of those tests.  

Cubs, stay warm!  Duck, Fist, ellis, toa, os, 4u, and the rest of you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Mom*, you need to come to Ren-fest here. We have lots of trees to provide plenty of shade for sitting and drinking, and this season ....Vaping
> I'm pretty sure the snow will be gone by then.



I'm so there, especially if you're buying the beer!
I wonder if we get the same carnies as you, if they travel around the US doing these festivals.  I've seen the same folks year after year.  I like the turtle races. And the insulter with the tomatoes you chunk at him...lmfao.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

SM, i just realized I have vaped too much satori to go anywhere. I need to straighten up in an hour...oh dear. I hope you get really good results.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

> i just realized I have vaped too much satori



What you talking about Willis?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What you talking about Willis?



:spit:

I hope I get to try satori someday, everyone raves about it.  

Thanks rose.  Be careful if you have to get out.  :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What you talking about Willis?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not unplugged my vape or my :bong1: since Friday.



:vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Alrighty...I took y'alls cue and partaked a little before my Dr appt.  Should make that visit a little more enjoyable, lol.  

I'll pay anyone who will come and help me put away all these clean clothes, any takers?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

My airline ticket?

All my food/drink/smoke?

I will be there:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 15, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey, it was worth a try.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

bummer


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 15, 2013)

I just noticed, Satori on Attitude only sells as a 10 pack of regs... 

Maybe I'll give em a try sometime, since you all speak very highly of it. That and Larry OG seems like I should try. :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 15, 2013)

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port 
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, 
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day 
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour. 

The weather started getting rough, 
The tiny ship was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew 
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost. 

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle 
With Gilligan 
The Skipper too, 
The millionaire and his wife, 
The movie star 
The professor and Mary Ann, 
Here on Gilligans Isle. 


So this is the talel of the castways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb. 

The first mate and the Skipper too, 
Will do their very best, 
To make the others comfortable, 
In the tropic island nest. 

No phone, no lights no motor cars, 
Not a single luxury, 
Like Robinson Crusoe, 
As primative as can be. 

So join us here each week my freinds, 
You're sure to get a smile, 
From seven stranded castways, 
Here on "Gilligan's Isle."

ginger or maryanne?????????

professor, skipper, or gilligan???????


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

&#9834; &#9834; &#9835; &#9835;


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice, puttin' those alt codes to use!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Orange, i can't quit singing that now....

Got my second knee shot. they are working i think.

Yes, Ellis Satori and Larry are where it is at.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought at is where I am?


:laugh:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Grrrr my dr is running 1.5 hrs late and it's too damn far to drive home and back.


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2013)

Good Afternoon BHC,
I hope everyone's medical issues are better. 



*Mom*, your inbox is full.

*Orangesunshine*, you forgot someone.......Lovey for the win.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Orangesunshine*, you forgot someone.......Lovey for the win.



sorry for being unclear as to what i was looking for---i did not mention lovey or thurstin cause i was hoping some might throw out which character they would best relate to---dating or otherwise


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2013)

Cubby- its empty now, just for you..

The dr was extremely apologetic.  I wonder how they would have been if I was a few hours late.

I must BIU!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Orangesunshine*, you forgot someone.......Lovey for the win.





			
				OS said:
			
		

> The millionaire and his wife



:confused2:



			
				OS said:
			
		

> i did not mention lovey or thurstin



:confused2::confused2:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

happy monday, day off for me  watching dune and missing not being able to play with my plants.


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> sorry for being unclear as to what i was looking for---i did not mention lovey or thurstin cause i was hoping some might throw out which character they would best relate to---dating or otherwise





I repeat.........Lovey for the win....:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon: on the :49


BIU :vap_smiley:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2013)

on the :46 pm---night night time


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thunderstorms here, power flickering, but it is not snow

*SmokinMom* thanks for cluing me in on having to sign for that. Will be here tomorrow. Soooo get ready

*Rose*....How is Howie doing and Mr.Rb? Sometimes it takes a few days for the aches and pains to hit after digging holes.

*4u*...sprayed last night....had computer problems yesterday when chatting...Thai Lights is from Dr. Atomic

*cubby*... Let me know when you are ready to send me some nice weather. What you are sending me is getting old. 1 nice day and 6 nasty days just don't get it.

:bongin: on the :20

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2013)

morning fellow stoners  :bong: :bong: 


Come and listen to a story about a man named Jed 
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed, 
Then one day he was shootin at some food, 
And up through the ground came a bubblin crude. 

Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea. 

Well the first thing you know ol Jed's a millionaire, 
Kinfolk said "Jed move away from there" 
Said "Californy is the place you ought to be" 
So they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly. 

Hills, that is. Swimmin pools, movie stars. 


Well now its time to say good by to Jed and all his kin. 
And they would like to thank you folks fer kindly droppin in. 
You're all invited back a gain to this locality 
To have a heapin helpin of their hospitality 

Hillybilly that is. Set a spell, Take your shoes off. 

Y'all come back now, y'hear?.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

Good morning my friends  Going to be over 60's today, and I'll even have a shot of the cool sky/clouds in my Grow Journal this morning...they looked awesome, I noticed on the way to my tent. 

As for a song, I'll contribute: 

&#9835;&#9834; Now this is a story, all about how my life got flip turned upside down..
now I'd like to take a minute, just sit right there, I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-Air....

...Iiiiiin West Philadelphia, born and raised, on the playground is where I spent most of my days..
chilling out, maxing and relaxing all cool, and all shooting some b-ball outside of the school...

...When a couple of guys, who were up to no good....started makin' trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared she said; "your moving in with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air."

...I whistled for a cab, and when it got near, the license plate said 'Fresh' and it had dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought; 'naw forget it' .. "YO HOME TO BEL-AIRRrrrr!"

...I ...Pulled.... UP to the house around seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie; "Yo homes, smell ya later!" 

Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there....to sit on my throne, as the Prince of Bel-Air. &#9834;&#9835;


&#9835;&#9834;&#9834; BUM DUM DUM DUMMM TIISSSS... BUM BA DUM DUM DAAAAUM TIS..... BA DUM DUM DAAAUM TIISSS... DOOO DOOO DOO DOOOOOO &#9834;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2013)

You boys need singing lessons.  

Here's one for ya....lets go start a pot farm...

Green acres is the place for me.
Farm livin' is the life for me.
Land spreadin' out so far and wide
Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.

New York is where I'd rather stay.
I get allergic smelling hay.
I just adore a penthouse view.
Dah-ling I love you but give me Park Avenue.

...The chores.
...The stores.
...Fresh air.
...Times Square

You are my wife.
Good bye, city life.
Green Acres we are there.

-------------------------

Good morning everyone.  Anyone care for some blueberry pancakes?  (store-bought, lol)

BIU!-


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2013)

Goodmorning my Friends. Been outta town worken. Im home for awhile now. Work slowen down,,kinda scary.
Bout to have some Eggs,with fried potatoes and biscutts and gravy.:hubba: 
Its funny all these theme songs ya guys are putting up. My Wife says She has been hearing the Bonanza Theme song every since we were married,,and thats been 27yrs. She is ready to kill me and the Cartwrights.


----------



## cubby (Apr 16, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
32* and somewhat sunny.


*Duck* if I had any good weather I would certainly share it..... 



You may see me tonight 
With an illegal smile
It don't cost very much
But it last a long while
Won't you please tell the man I didn't kill anyone
No I'm just trying to have me some fun




John Prine is a dyslexic Dog



:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2013)

:bong::bong:


*Duck*...thanks as I get booted from chat there at times too...your gonna like that spray...atleast I know I do...


My Mama met my Daddy down in Alabama...they tied the Knot so here I am...born on the Bayou, on the Texas line..Love Louisianan...raised on Jambaliy.....Now befor I could walk I had a guitar in my hand...by the time I could talk...I had my own Band...went on the road when I was 8 years old...when I turned 15...I was stealing the show...Money to burn...and the girl were pretty...Didnt take me long to learn, that I was...

BORN TO BOOGIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2013)

*4u*

I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know nothing, and that the way I like it

Working so far


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2013)

*on the :53*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2013)

:ciao:  *Mom*

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2013)

*high 4u.  did u make that song up? *


----------



## cubby (Apr 16, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *high 4u.  did u make that song up? *




Not unless he's Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Not unless he's Hank Williams Jr.



 Thanks for clarifying.  Obviously his music is not in my genre.  

I have heard of the dude though.  :giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

The Beastie Boys aren't my genre, but I just gotta love a song with lyrics like Boomin' Granny....

Yea..
Ahh Yea...
Ahh Yea This One's Deticated To All The Ladies In The Front , The Back
All the Older Ladies Out There
Lookin' Nice, You Know Who You Are
Whoo...
I Need You, Boomin' Granny
I Said I Want You, Boomin' Granny
Boomin' Granny, Boomin' Fanny
Boomin' Granny, Good And Plenty
Well It Might Sound Odd, It Might Sound Corny
But Here's Some Sex Rhymes For Those That Are Horny
For Your Boomin' Granny With The Boomin' System
Said I Love Ya Won't Leave Ya So You Got To Listen
See I'm Talkin' About The Way That I'm Feeling
You're So Lovely Lengthy And So Appealing
A Sassy Sophisicated Sexy Lady
Well I'm 26 And You're 80
The Clock Is Ticking So You Better Not Front
We Can Go To My Place Or We Could Smoke A Blunt
Well You're A Lovely Girl, Just Like B.Arthur
Just Turn Down The Lights So We Can Go Farther
Boomin' Granny, Boomin' Fanny
Boomin' Granny, Good And Plenty
Because I Saw Ya At The Check Out Line
You Dropped Your Coupons And You Were Looking Fine
Sophisicated, And So Mature
I Couldn't Really Care If You're 50 Or 74
Becaues I Want Ya, And I Need Ya
Hey Boomin' Granny You Could Be My Teacher
And I Could Be Your Pet, Bet
Listen Old Lady I'm Gonna Make Ya Sweat
I Know I'm Younger, And Your Much Older
You Look So nice On My Chevy Nova
I'm gonna Take Her To The Low Ryder Show, And Flaunt Ya
I Gotta Tell Ya Lady I Said I Want Ya, Boomin' Granny
Because I Need You Boomin' Granny
Boomin' Granny, Boomin' Fanny
Boomin' Granny, Good And Plenty


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 16, 2013)

:bong: 

i drove to the location of the dispensary that will be opening in fall today. walked in the front door, and couldn't find anyone. called out for someone in hope that they were just working in the back or something. no answer. there were 6 cars parked out front, so i know there were people there. so i started peaking around corners and looking for someone. didn't find anyone, but i did find a RO system in place in the back room, and what looked to be a single 1k watt light with aircooled hood hanging from the ceiling. went into another room and saw what looks to be easily 20k worth of growing equipment still in boxes. thought i heard voices upstairs, but that that point i felt i was overstepping my boundaries, and felt as though i was trespassing now. so i left. :-(

guess i'll try to contact them via phone or e-mail to inquire about the cultivation positions


----------



## cubby (Apr 16, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> i drove to the location of the dispensary that will be opening in fall today. walked in the front door, and couldn't find anyone. called out for someone in hope that they were just working in the back or something. no answer. there were 6 cars parked out front, so i know there were people there. so i started peaking around corners and looking for someone. didn't find anyone, but i did find a RO system in place in the back room, and what looked to be a single 1k watt light with aircooled hood hanging from the ceiling. went into another room and saw what looks to be easily 20k worth of growing equipment still in boxes. thought i heard voices upstairs, but that that point i felt i was overstepping my boundaries, and felt as though i was trespassing now. so i left. :-(
> 
> guess i'll try to contact them via phone or e-mail to inquire about the cultivation positions




I _MUST_ be stoned. I read half this post and was thinking 
"that's not a very good song" , but it's better than Booming Grannies...:giggle:.



_But..._I don't blame you shortbus, I wouldn't have hung around either, don't think I'd have been peekin' 'round either, you never know what you might stumble into.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 16, 2013)

agreed, while poking around i made sure i was making my presence known, that way if i was to come upon anyone, then it wouldn't look like i was trying to case the place for a robbery or something. now that i think about it, i have to say its very irresponsible to keep doors unlocked like that with no 1 around guarding them. especially when you have 20k worth of equpment just laying around


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> agreed, while poking around i made sure i was making my presence known, that way if i was to come upon anyone, then it wouldn't look like i was trying to case the place for a robbery or something. now that i think about it, i have to say its very irresponsible to keep doors unlocked like that with no 1 around guarding them. especially when you have 20k worth of equpment just laying around




careful who you become bedfellows with SB---if they be that lax about rule #1---who knows what else they may be capable of---just looking out with my 2sence---peace


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2013)

Probably upstairs testing their product:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2013)

Did ya get it, ducky?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2013)

Tomorrow SmokinMom
Even if I got to chase her down

and yes


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 16, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> careful who you become bedfellows with SB---if they be that lax about rule #1---who knows what else they may be capable of---just looking out with my 2sence---peace




:goodposting:

you can never have enough good advise.thanks OS. 

hxxp://ccfnj.org/

^ thats the foundation running the farm and the dispensary


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

45° and sunny

Should be here today SM

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 17, 2013)

63° and Sunny is the forecast... surely colder than that right now, but it is indeed sunny!  


Good morning all! 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 17, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
35* and a bit overcast, supposed to rain today, we could use it.



:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning to all.
Today is Clear to Partly SMOKEY.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Morning to all.
> Today is Clear to Partly SMOKEY.



:woohoo:back atcha WH! :icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2013)

My 15 yr old finally got a decent haircut.  It had been long for years and now I have my son back.  No one will mistake him for a girl anymore.  :giggle: 

BIU on the :44.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 17, 2013)

"You're travelling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind; a journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Twilight Zone!"

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh geez os, look what you've done.  Now I must listen to one of my fav songs of the 80s.  

(somewhere in a lonely hotel room,
There's a guy starting to realize
That eternal fate has turned its back on him,
It's two a.m...........)

It's two a.m., the fear has gone
I'm sittin' here waitin', the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tired of takin' chances
Yeah there's a storm on the loose, sirens in my head
I'm wrapped up in silence, all circuits are dead
I cannot decode, my whole life spins into a frenzy

Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far
Soon you will come to know,
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know, when the bullet hits the bone

I'm falling down a spiral, destination unknown
A double-crossed messenger, all alone
I can't get no connection, can't get through, where are you
Well the night weighs heavy on his guilty mind
This far from the borderline
And when the hit man comes
He knows damn well he has been cheated

Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far
Soon you will come to know, when the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know, when the bullet hits the bone..

:lama:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

SM, nice you have your boy back. 

Cubby, it is colder here that at your house.  32 this morning.

Here is the latest pic of Howard the 5 month old:




BIU Peeps!

Duck I hope it comes today, whatever it is. Thanks for asking about the holes.. Mr rb recovered pretty well, I am thankful.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's some lyrics from a band that I'm sure none of you know, but it's one of my favorite bands off all time. 

"When all the limbs are numb and clean
And you're in transit, dream to dream
I'll drift there to meet you, lazybones

When all the world has lain and sank
And money sleeps inside the banks
I'll drift there to meet you, lazybones.

Cameraman sways to remember how the eye dances
Drunkenness is a hand-held, scrambling down Delancey
I come stumbling, well I hear you had to take a shine
And firing at random, I hear the rays fell upon mine

Cool you, Miss Amaze with a handful of water
Trucks encircling, bearing down, coming louder
If I could stay here, under your idle caress
And not exit to the world and phoniness in people

Lazybones
Lazybones

When all the noise has left your head
Will someday you rise off the bed?
I'll be there to lift you, lazybones"


Here's the video if anyone is curious. I highly recommend it.. and no it's not crazy slayer music.. it's very soothing  

hxxp://youtube.com/watch?v=xICkR5IgO8g


----------



## cubby (Apr 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SM, nice you have your boy back.
> 
> Cubby, it is colder here that at your house.  32 this morning.
> 
> ...




I think this winter weather is lingering for a large portion on the country.


Howard's picture reminds me of a mug shot, Put a Hawaiian shirt on him and he'd look like Nick Nolte  .


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Nick Nolte.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Howard's picture reminds me of a mug shot, Put a Hawaiian shirt on him and he'd look like Nick Nolte .



:spit: :rofl:




			
				Rose said:
			
		

> whatever it is.



It is here  and charged






BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

Well....I bet you are quaking up a storm. You are gonna love love love it! How do I know ? SM of course....Congratulations. What ya gonna put in it first?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2013)

Satori what else


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

Great taste, enjoy!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely looking dog Rose
T4


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

Well thank you so much T4. He is the  and shyest dog we have ever had. We are supposed to take him to a busy starbucks and let him get used to the noise and the people will pet him and it is supposed to be a positive experience for him. The teacher says he needs to learn the world isn't scary. (but it kinda is) He is very self confident at home. 

Make me stop telling you about Howard, damn satori.  Thanks again T4.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2013)

:ciao:  *Howie*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Warm temps, thunderstorms, tornadoes, this is my expected forecast.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2013)

Just ordered the ..Secret Jardin Dark room 120...:yay:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey 4u, what is that, I am happy for you whatever it is. Congratulations!

Good morning all ya all! Hope this is a great day for all of us!

BIU Peeps, satori awaits.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone, the weekend is nearly here.

Did y'all hear about the fire/explosion in the city of West Texas?  Crazy, and horrible.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2013)

glad you are safe sm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone, the weekend is nearly here.
> 
> Did y'all hear about the fire/explosion in the city of West Texas?  Crazy, and horrible.



What in the world is wrong with people?  I just do not understand violence like this.  Glad you are safe SM.

I am keeping real busy trying not to miss my little Cassie too much.  I don't know what I would do if I didn't have 2 more dogs to love.

Rosebud, I hope that you can get Howie less afraid.  I hate it when animals are scared.  My oldest dog, Sassie who is a border collie x was part of an abandoned litter.  I adopted her over 13 years ago and there are still things I never got her over feeling afraid of, but she had a hard start in life.  (Psssst  Howie is a lot better looking than Nick Nolte).

The cabinet doors are going back up today.  I spent all day Monday spraying them and I am really pleased how they turned out.  My buddy bought me a little HVLP spray gun (under $34 from Amazon) that worked just great.  I was quite impressed considering the low cost.

4U--congrats on the new purchase!

I am expecting sunshine and temps in the high 50s.  Getting time to set up my baby greenhouse.  I've got veggies to go in there.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm nearly 2 hrs away, however it was felt in south Dallas.  I'm in far north dallas.

You guys should check out the footage.  Pretty wild.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2013)

Good morning Ladies....Hey....what ever happen to the Female grower group?...Is my Favorite club  becomeing my Favorite Growers:heart:


*Rose*...I just purchased the Grow tent...48x48x80...Just stepping up my Game plan:aok:

*Mom*...glad ya safe..

*THG*...Have a wonderful day 

" I smoke 2 joints...befor, I smoke 2 joints...then I smoke 2 more"

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
31* and cloudy, but at least it's not tornadoes, be safe *Duck*



Soooo, I went to my Dr. yesterday, and she cut my diabetes medication in half, if things stay on track she said in 6 months I'll be totally med free.  Diet and exercise is working, but I need to look into Yoga for spinal health. I had no idea losing weight could cause back pain.:confused2: 

*Duck*, what do you think of the Pax?


*4U*, I got one of those secret jardin tents, don't remember the model #, but it's the 4'x2', their very good quality materials. I'm sure you'll make good use of it.


*Rosebud*, Howies still a pup,a little apprehension is a good thing. He's got a good family, he'll be fine. Now if you can just get him to work on his bark... 


*THG*, what kind of veggies are you growing? How large is you're little green house?
I've got tomatoes and a bunch of different peppers growing on my sunporch just waiting to go in the ground. I may try a barrel of potatoes this year.


*Sm*, That's some crazy explosion in West isn't it? The pictures are bad enough, I can't imagine what it looks like at the scene.


*OS*, where's the lyrics?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Me and the Wife felt it. Hell I thought something had fell on my back porch. Very weird to feel something over an hour away.
By the way Goodmorning to all.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

Bong it up!!!!


This bongs for all the douche bags out there...


You know who you are!! :bong:


Cubby,  bout time to get outta that cave and stretch eeah??

Rose,  love the howie mug shot, the nick nolty comment I was thinking the same thing... Except howie don't look crazy 

4u-  those beans I was gifted are "the white x ubc". Kinda excited..

Smoking mom,    Don't laugh , but I had a surfer haircut when I was his age 


We got some fiya in the flower room... G2g.  Lights on....


OS. Where u been!???




Sry if I missed anyone!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

*cubby*...I like the Pax so far....Not quite understanding all the different lights...Do you know what the blue light means?...and the mouth piece get a bit warm but otherwise she vapes like a blue whale on steroids.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2013)

Try adjusting your drawls duck.  I noticed a lil heat on my mouth piece then I changed my suck..lol that sounded weird, lmao.  

Rose, Howie is soo handsome!!!  Does he know how cute he is?

Thg, love on those 2 pups.  How old are they?  Maybe time to visit the animal shelter and rescue a new 4 legged friend?  Doesn't replace the ones you've lost, but can help in the healing.

Cubs, I'm so proud of you on that weight loss.  And how awesome is it that you are so close to no more diabetes meds!!

TOA, douche bags?

Wow weed hopper, it is weird being able to feel that.  That was some freakin explosion.  It's sad that there are some looters in the neighborhoods that were devastated.  On a side note, I keep hearing cows mooing during the official briefings, lol.  

High 4u, duck, os, and anyone I may be forgetting..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Big O and 24 hours


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Big O and 24 hours



I'm to high to understand what you just wrote, lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

:coffee:  gunna be a long day.  :bong:    Pcduck, :ciao:  how are you (we)  doing?  Lol


I c u Brimk!

Cubby :ciao:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

Woah.... Enter button on the fritzzz


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Old commercial for bringing OJ from Florida to here, for Lawsons stores.
_
Big O gets it there in 24 hours, from tree to your kitchen in 24 hours_.

Showed a orange tree then a tanker truck with a smiling orange driving.

:rofl::rofl:

I wonder how long it would take Big O to make it to Big D?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Doing great ToA Thanks for asking. Got a full veg and flower tent..Looks like I am getting my mites under control and I got a new PAX(vape).

Things are good


----------



## cubby (Apr 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *cubby*...I like the Pax so far....Not quite understanding all the different lights...Do you know what the blue light means?...and the mouth piece get a bit warm but otherwise she vapes like a blue whale on steroids.





Sorry *Duck*, all I know is green means ready to rip... Where have you got yours set? I have mine set at medium, it takes a little fiddlin' to figure which setting is best, and I imagine it may change depending on the weed you put in.


Thanks *Mom*...

*Trill*, good to see you 'round brother. How's it going?

                     :vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

*cubby* I have mine on medium also...Tried low but got very little..Did not try high as I get plenty of vapor on medium. Have it on the  charger right now as it need recharged.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

Pc,  I was looking at se of those capes on eBarf, idky I haven't gotten one already??   Lol. Glad the Borg is getting under control.... Sucks!!


Cubby, I'm good brother everything's coming together.

Did a run of all p 98 bubba kush a few months ago with a friend and one of the cuts (soil) vegged for only three weeks and yielded 7.5 zippers!!


He told me he thought he had finally mastered growing....

He ran um again, he tried the same thing and only got two per....LOL


I'm running grape Apollo, pops kush, sour bubble x,  and grape candy

Veg tent- the white, SLH, prebk, purp d, dumpster kush, chem soda, the white x ubc, blueberry blast x ubc and a few more on the way...


Bonging purppreBK.  :bong: it up!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Dumpster Kush:icon_smile:


----------



## cubby (Apr 18, 2013)

It's snowing.......again :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

Remedy to snow

Pack a Pax full of Satori....Turn on and commence inhaling.... Set Pax down and enjoy


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2013)

Cubby the greenhouse is a small thing I got at Big Lots.  If I do okay with it, I will buy a nicer larger one for next year.  It is 56 x 57".  I have tomatoes, peppers, broccoli, and peas started inside.  I am going to get some lettuce, spinach, radishes, and carrots in the boxes.  I can cover them when it frosts, as will have more freezing weather.

SM, what a horrific accident.  

To all of you getting snowed on.  Stay warm.  Sending some Yellow Mojo--Sunshine.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Remedy to snow
> 
> Pack a Pax full of Satori....Turn on and commence inhaling.... Set Pax down and enjoy




And repeat as needed until spring has for heavens sake sprung!

High everyone. Lovely day to work out in the yard, it is shaping back up to the lovely place it once was. I actually have room to put some roses now that the tree is gone, it has been years since i bought a rose...I am excited.

TOA, you have a lot going or growing on.. fun stuff right there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

duck clear your inbox 


Rose-   Hello dear .  How have you been?


I have been a busy little bee... Good things to come. 




Smoking mom- ohh noo!!!  That sounded...  Wait .. No.. That sounded pretty good!! 


Thank you hemp goddess for fixing my screwup! :duh:

Always takes a woman's hand to iron out a mans wrinkles... 



I tel you whut. A good woman will make a good man the best man he can be.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong:

opps.....mailbox is clear


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

Duck...   QUACK QUACK!!!


Where is yer fan club?? Lol. :rotf:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2013)

With fans like I have I don't need enemies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2013)

I am taking down a Satori tomorrow or the next day.  I have been out for almost a week!  I have a beautiful clone in veg that I am thinking of making into a mom. 

Doing a sunshine dance for our friends getting snowed on.  I worked in the yard today--it is just beautiful after an overnight low of 22.

Loading the pipe again and outside for a little more work before it starts cooling down.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 18, 2013)

Rose, Howie is soo handsome!!!  Does he know how cute he is?



Pmsl of course i do SM:hubba:

T4


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

The bad weather we were suppose to get yesterday is just getting here now

Going to be a wonderful day just staying indoors and biu'ing.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

its Friday :yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2013)

Good rainy morning. 51 degrees, raining and blowing, 50 mph gusts expected. ...So much for frolicking in the sunshine.

Howard did a little better at puppy school last night. He got off the couch! He didn't win the tail wagging contest tho.

I may take down a nurse larry today...Need to indoor garden anyway.


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   30*, 8" of new snow and a bit still falling. OH well, you can't stop it, you might as well get out and enjoy it. I'll be heading up to the cabin after lunch for a weekend of spring snow mobiling   I'll bring you guys with me...laptop  


*Duck*, if you're getting this weather pattern be careful. This is heart attack snow. It looks nice and fluffy but it's that wet heavy snow that causes shovellers to have heart attacks.  


*Rosebud*, 50 mph gusts  , Id rather have snow. good to see Howie's coming out of his shell. That dog has self respect, he didn't wanna' compete in some butt shaking contest.  


*THG*, nice little green house plan you got, I'll bet your veggies reward you well for the little head start your green house provides.



   The rest of you bongers, vapers, et al, take care of yourselves and have a good day.


:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

I cannot believe what I just did:doh: 

While transplanting and running out of time, trying to get my veg tent rearranged to have them all fit, frustration set in due to a couple of mother plants being so huge. I grabbed my snips and started snipping. 

I snipped my Satori Mother's main stalk at about 12" this took about 2/3rds of the plant with it. :hitchair: :hairpull: :cry: 

Pack a Pax and get :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2013)

:holysheep: Duck,,,,,what are you doing???  That will slow her down I guess. I feel your frustration. My plants have all veged too long and are too big.  Breathe Duck, don't do that next time. 

Have a safe drive Cubby.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

I made myself feel better Rose.

I went over to the 'tude and got in on their 420 promo.

Well that and a few hits of Satori.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2013)

what did you get? I may need to order......:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> what did you get? I may need to order......:bolt:




Alphakronik Genes Seeds Cheddarhead
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
ALPK3
1
$41.19
G13 Labs Midnight Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
G13M48
1
$45.77
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Sweet Seeds Green Poison

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Sweet Seeds Auto Cream Caramel

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11

2 REG 420 PROMO
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds Darkstar

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
DNA Genetics La Chocolat

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Original Sour Diesel

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Cinderella 99

G13B39
3
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweet duck, hope they turn out dank for ya..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong:

:vap_smiley:   :vap_smiley:    :vap_smiley: 



I hope a few come out dank ToA

Especially the AKG's
I have his full line-up of cheds


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 19, 2013)

Just checked the garden and updated the journal.. time to BIU! 


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2013)

On the :45


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC and Happy 4-20:bong:

On my to do list for today:

1) bong some Satori
2) bong some YWT
3) bong some Frozen Lava
4) bong some White Fya
5) bong some Cheddarwurst
6) hit the bubble hash


BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 20, 2013)

In the 50's and raining today. 

In my bong.... some mid grades that contains more seeds than THC. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4-20!!!!

Duck, you have lots to do today. Wish I could help you.  Is the cheddar your fav smoke? I see you ordered more.. you got great stuff coming.

Ellis, sorry for the seeds, yuck.

Cubby, i have been thinking about what you did as far as your diabetic meds being lowered. Congratulations. You did it. you worked hard. Good for you.

It didn't hit 50 mph yesterday, and i got some flower planting done. It made me happy.

4-U, happy 4-20. 

And all the rest of you bongers, my favorite group of people! BIU lilke it is 4-20~~~!!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 my friends,hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 20, 2013)

> Ellis, sorry for the seeds, yuck.



I'm sorry as well... actually, it's funny. My 70 year old father, who's fully going along with my garden, decided to plant some of his (very nice looking I may add) seeds from his mids. With knowledge I have now, my conclusion of this type of stuff is, by the way it LOOKS it should've been nice stuff.... had it not hermied. Also, the cure on it was horrid. 

So he's been growing 5 plants... in his window... with miricle grow and my Sunshine Mix #4 soil. I transplanted them yesterday and told him "now stop using miricle grow.. I have nutes to spare...if you're going to grow, at least do it the best you can." I mean.. it's growing in his window lol! 

I have pics of the transplant and what they look like (HOLY STRETCH) ... if anyone is curious. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420.
By the way,,thats my Wifes BD. She loves Her BD.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2013)

:woohoo:  Happy 420 BHC,
29* and sunny, the snow is melting (again), there are robins all over the place. They're probably freakin' out because all the snow is still here.


*Rosebud*, thank you :heart: 


*Duck*, you need some help with all that herbage ? 


   4U, Sm, OS, WeedHopper, Trill, Mr.fist, EllisD, and any I'm missing, let's bong 'em like we brung 'em.......:bong: :bong: :bong: 



   (did you know it's Hitlers birthday...that's messed up  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 everyone.   

I had something kinda disturbing happen to me last night.  I was high as a kite, taking a bath, no one else was awake.  I started hearing voices, a ladies.  I quickly got out and dryed off to go investigate.  I couldn't hear it anymore and I was upset thinking I was hearing voices and going crazy.  Yikes!!!!!!!!!   I went to bed all worried about losing my mind.  Woke up and it was still bothering me, what had happened.  A bit ago I was having breakfast and I started hearing voices again.  I dropped what I was doing and walked into the gameroom.  It was getting a little bit louder.  I called a kid in and asked if he could hear it and he said yes.  Thank god!!!!!!!  Turns out, I guess my oldest didnt completely turn off the sound of that stupid interactive computer game he plays with kids from all over the world.  I'm SO relieved I'm not going crazy after all, well atleast not yet.  

On that note, join me and my pax, Biu on the :31


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2013)

Rose said:
			
		

> Duck, you have lots to do today. Wish I could help you. Is the cheddar your fav smoke? I see you ordered more..



One of my favorites Rose. I have AKG's full line of Chedds. They are very good:aok::aok: Intake is fruit/skittles/lemoney..... exhaust is bad cheese


I'll join ya SmokinMom:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2013)

Geez, sm, glad your not nuts, that is a relief. lol

Duck, is it  up smoke or night smoke? Are they all different I guess? You have interesting stuff at your house.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rose*..Depends on what you like but at 25%+/- amber you are not want to do much besides lay on couch and hope you do not lose the remote to the TV. At milky more like a after dinner drink watching the sunset, still able to function but in a relax mode.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm bongin' like its the end of 1999!!:bong:  

 Happy 4/20 bong hitter crew!!!!


Make it a good one!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy 420 everyone.
> 
> I had something kinda disturbing happen to me last night. I was high as a kite, taking a bath, no one else was awake. I started hearing voices, a ladies. I quickly got out and dryed off to go investigate. I couldn't hear it anymore and I was upset thinking I was hearing voices and going crazy. Yikes!!!!!!!!! I went to bed all worried about losing my mind. Woke up and it was still bothering me, what had happened. A bit ago I was having breakfast and I started hearing voices again. I dropped what I was doing and walked into the gameroom. It was getting a little bit louder. I called a kid in and asked if he could hear it and he said yes. Thank god!!!!!!! Turns out, I guess my oldest didnt completely turn off the sound of that stupid interactive computer game he plays with kids from all over the world. I'm SO relieved I'm not going crazy after all, well atleast not yet.
> 
> On that note, join me and my pax, Biu on the :31


 
:rofl: :fly:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2013)

420 on 420 BIU.......


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2013)

It is almost 420 on the 420, BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2013)

Biu then Biu again.

Then start over.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 20, 2013)

happy 4/20 everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

34° but no wind. Don't care for the low temps but a least it is not windy. I cannot remember when we have had a windier Winter and Spring
Tried the Pax out while walking my dogs in 40+mph winds, still worked

My Da Buddha is still better for actual vaping but you sure cannot beat the portability or convenience of the Pax. But there again it is so portable and convenient that it appears I am consuming more, so maybe that is not such a good thing??.........nah.... what was I thinking?:doh:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha duck, I hear ya.  The pax enables me to partake more and more... 

My little shindig was a success even if they were light weights, haha.

Nite friends, catch ya in the afternoon, lol.

Viu


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to a party last night.. it was a "going away" party for a young vet heading back to Afghanistan. They didn't realize they created the party on 4/20... needless to say it was an epic event, with lots of fun going on. Unfortunately, I had to pick my daughter up from the sitter so wasn't able to stay out too long.... darn pumpkin changing back. 


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

Boy the way Glen Miller played 
Songs that made the hit parade. 
Guys like us we had it made, 
Those were the days. 

And you knew who you were then, 
Girls were girls and men were men, 
Mister we could use a man 
Like Herbert Hoover again. 

Didn't need no welfare state, 
Everybody pulled his weight. 
Gee our old LaSalle ran great. 
Those were the days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Hearing anymore voices SM?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2013)

I loved archie and edith Orange,,,that is a great song. That was also a great tv show. mr rb watched one the other day and said, nothings changed in liberals vs conservatives since then. ha I know my neighbor is archie Bunker.

Hope i don't bore anyone but here is some pic's. Cubby the topiary lilac is about 5 years old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Pics Rose. Now im gonna have to take Pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nice Pics Rose. Now im gonna have to take Pics.



Please do WH.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

looks like spring in the rb neighborhood---wish we had water like that around these parts to have blooming like that---another couple weeks and everything turns brown---archie is your neighbor LMAO---archie reminds me of my grandfather


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2013)

I need another tent
Not enough room for my girls.

Nobody could say _ Hey Meat-Head_ like Archie.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2013)

Duck, my grows are a big huge mess right now. No room for the huge vegging mess to go in the crowded flowering room. Everything needs potted in bigger pots..I want to run away.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel your pain *Rose*....My veg tent is so backed up from transplanting and I took to many clones of the CWO, not wanting to lose the strain...One good thing is I don't think the Satori skipped a beat by topping 2/3 off her.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

rb---you might consider a heavy pruning on the veg now to give enough recovery time before rotating out the flower room

:ciao: duck


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2013)

Good idea Orange, you wanna come up here and take care of that for me? thanks.! I will get on it today. Thanks guys.


----------



## cubby (Apr 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Afternoon BHC,
I'm home, it's 37* and cloudy, the snow is melting....again. We got 18" of snow up at the cabin and set a new record low, -14 on Saturday....and it's spring  


*Rosebud* your plantings look nice, I can't believe your Lilac is flowering, mine don't even have leaves yet (or maybe they do, I just can't see them thru the snow)


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon: on the :20

BIU

:vap_smiley:   :vap_smiley:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2013)

on the :22  :bong: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A cool 35° here, hopefully this will be the end of the cold weather(fingers&toes crossed). My veggie garden is wanting to be planted. Plus I need to find a place for some clones and it is just to cold to put them girls out.

*4u*..... did ya survive?

*cubby*.... hate to say this but...my weather sucks, but yours really sucks

*Rose*.....nothing is green here, but we do not have snow

*THG*..... done remodeling yet?

*Orange*.....How ya swinging the sticks? There are a few brave souls out on the links here, but to cold for me.

*SmokinMom*..... PAX IT UP 

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
36* and sunny....for now.


*Duck* the sucky weather just keeps keeping on....Sunny right now, but we're supposed to get another 6-9 inches starting later this morning....how's that for spring time weather?


   let's do it to it..................:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2013)

Duck and Cubby, is it always this late of a spring for you guys?

It is 39 and sunny here. I have a latte in front of me, a small dog on my lap, talking to my peeps...doesn't get any better. BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

morning fellow :bong: :bong: enthusiasts

duck---i have not been so fortunate to live in the lap of luxury playing golf lately---been too darn busy with reality stuff---be back out there soon enough---think i mentioned a few weeks back that the new ping driver head flew off---over the tall fence---over the road---down a too steep to retrieve embankment---huge club head speed---went further than my drive :cry: ---back to the old faithful persimmon driver

transplanting today---hope the fog breaks

hi---rosebud, drft, 7g's, cubby, 4u, smokinmom, weedhopper, ellisd, et. al.

have a [email protected]#$%^g great day


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning BHC! 

Thinking of starting a little training on my young ones today. Bit of LST action... May wait a few more day though, unsure really. 

Was quite cold in the tent this morning (58*°) ...that's slightly annoying lol. 

Think after these BBQ Pulled Pork Sandwiches will be a great time to pack this horrible mid grades into my 2 footer. lol 

BIU BHC!   :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 22, 2013)

it's 39* and sunny, but that will soon change......unfortunately.


*Rosebud*, this is a bit of a late spring but not too far outside the norm. My biggest concern is we don't have enough time for a smooth transition from winter to summer. We may not get a spring this year.


I love winter but I need my growing season to start pretty darn soon... 


*Orangesunshine*, the way that club head flew it sounds more like a flyer than a driver...LOL.Can you imagine that thing flying thru the air and hitting someone.....Fore, nothing!!!
That would hurt.



OH well, back to the Pax.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2013)

Weird *** weather is messen with my Trees and Garden. They look confused.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 22, 2013)

what up peeps.I cant believe you all are still gettin snow.....hate it for you,stay warm....packin back some og 13 from my last run,dang this is some dank t dank..... have a great day BHC,BIU......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2013)

new piece 


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 22, 2013)

:ciao:


:bong:


:ciao:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 22, 2013)

:lol:  


Love the piece 4u

Thanks orange! U too!!

:ciao: ladies! :hubba:


:bong: it up y'all :bong: 


:ciao: to everyone I missed 




:ciao:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 22, 2013)

sweet piece 4u!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

nice piece *4u*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

*Orange*...ordered some kelp powder and yucca from Kelp4Less Friday morning, received the package today They are not good


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

yea nice piece *4u*---try this old school :48: la confidential with some pm bubble  

may be nap time for the mr orange :rofl: 

humping soil today---pretty spent

*duck*---are you saying you got rancid amendments?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

OS said:
			
		

> duck---are you saying you got rancid amendments?



No:laugh: I got soluble kelp powder and yucca powder, :aok:

Just saying how fast they delivered

30% off sale


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2013)

must not have been delivered by Fe-DUH-X than ..huh Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

No *4u* no Fed-duh-x just the good old reliable USPS.

How was the party?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello bhc

Not feeling very chatty so just checking in.  Have great daze.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 22, 2013)

Greets Southerners,

Precisely what flavor is Big Red soda meant to be?  I read today that it is a cream soda, but it has a distinctive flavor that no other cream soda has.  Since it has caffeine, carbonated water and sugar in it, not to mention its red drank color, I have drunk a lot of it, though it never had the tartness I would expect from a fluorescent red soda.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Orange* They are not good



???

prolly didn't come fed x---did it :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2013)

sorry orange.....:stoned:

they are good....not sure what or where I was thinking when I posted that.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2013)

Duck, do you think you could have been, um, stoned?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

i see you down there *RB*---how is the world according to rb today???


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Orange,
I took a 90 year old flower shopping and she is in better shape then me. I am going to plant her pots for her birthday, i do it every year. She is a beautiful lady inside and out. We had fun.
I didn't get around to my inside gardens. I hope they forgive me.

So, about that golf game... I don't think that is supposed to happen with a golf club.  BIU!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Looks like it is going to be a beautiful morning here.

The temp is already 48° and will be getting into the 60's:woohoo:

My veg tent is so full I had to transplant one of my girls outside already, so I hope winter is over

Going to try and plant lettuce, spinach, and radishes today in the garden.

Anyone else put any girls out yet?

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 23, 2013)

43 and cloudy, goin up to 60. i'll have most out by end of the week.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

*brimck325*....This is the earliest I have placed any outside. Not to worried about her as she is about 3' tall and already a bush, just going to be a lot of bending/pinching/topping to keep her low. So much for telling myself that last year would be my last outdoor grow:laugh:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 23, 2013)

i usually grow in briars, trying to keep the canopy level can be a challenge at times, especially around sept. 1st. i like to wait till there's more food for the animals out there, rather then my beloved plants


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Not to much of a problem here with mammals eating my girls once they get past seedling size. Now insects that's a whole different story


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning bhc.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

Good morning.
SM, how are you today? i hope well.

It got down to 36 here last night. I have two plants outside. They look fine. They are sheltered though.

Mr rb says he is going to help me in the indoor garden today.

Howard has a play date with a "red" poodle (i have never seen that before) a couple of months younger then him today. He is worried she won't like him. not really I haven't told him yet.
BIU peeps!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning to all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning all.  It is beautiful and sunshiny here.  We are expecting temps in the 70s by the end of the week--temps will go back down some before it gets to really be spring, but I am enjoying it while it is here.  I will spend most of the week opening "cabins" and fixing any problems I encounter, as people are anxious to get back to the mountains.  Spring came early to us this year.  I set up my little greenhouse on my deck this weekend and put veggies in it.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks so inviting THG. I love it. Good for you. Don't work too hard and if you have to crawl under cabins, good luck.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

THG...be sure to BIU before leaving..Makes it easier being the first of the year to venture into the crawl space......Nice greenhouse too

:bong:


Rose...Howard he is something else:laugh: I always enjoy hearing Howard stories.


Well back to whatever I do .....What do I do anyways:doh: :guitar: :guitar: :headbang: :headbang: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

Duck, when you don't know what to do, bong it up

when you don't know where you are, bong it up

When you think you have lost a love, bong it up

When your happy and you know it, bong it up.

Remember these things.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey *SmokinMom*...


*P*
*A*
*X*

*It*

*UP*

   





_I know I am_


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Duck, when you don't know what to do, bong it up
> 
> when you don't know where you are, bong it up
> 
> ...



That is the motto that I live my life by *Rose* :laugh:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice  Rb 

Thg I love your little greenhouse! 

No girls outside yet duck .. I might throw a couple out for the hell of it...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Rose....

Take the song my girl and replace any of they words you want with Satori..That how I feel


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey Rose....
> 
> Take the song my girl and replace any of they words you want with Satori..That how I feel


That is funny and it works.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

That is what a Pax packed with Satori will do for ya


The wicked witch is dead from Wizard of Oz, change the words and insert Mites That is how I feel


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

ToA...Yeah I just ran out of room...My flower tent got backed up because of mites that I had. My veg tent is full of testers from Across the Universe Seeds, plus my 2 moms and some of my own clones Was thinking of getting another tent(since I have plenty of lights) but figured heck with it, she either makes it or she don't and only the strong survive around here.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2013)

nice little greenhouse *thg* you are an inspiration for me to get my azz in gear with my veggies

morning *RB, Duck, 4u, toa, Cubby, et. al.*---have a great day :bong: :bong: it's 2fer 1 day in my neighborhood


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *SmokinMom*...
> 
> 
> *P*
> ...



I'm so glad you love yours as much as I love mine.   

I should probably clean mine, but I'd have to clear the loaded bowl 1st. 

I'm ok rose, could be better, could be worse.  Thanks for asking.

Thg, the news said parts of Colorado are getting pounded by snow.  Glad it's the opposite for you.  It's supposed to be spring!

Hi os, WH, cubby, YYZ, 4u, and I
Apologize for anyone I'm forgetting.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2013)

scooby dooby doo where are u 
we've got some work to do now 
scooby dooby doo we need some help from u now 
come on scooby doo i see u 
pretending you've got a sliver 
you're not foolin' me 'cause i can see 
the way u shake and shiver 

u know we got a mystery to solve 
so scooby doo get ready for your act 
don't hold back 'cause scooby doo 
when u come thru you're gonna have your self 
a scooby snack that's a fact 

scooby dooby doo here are you 
you're ready and you're willin' [scooby] 
if we can count on you [beee]scooby doo 
i know we'll catch tha villain


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Potheads.


----------



## cubby (Apr 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good morning BHC,
31* and all the snow we got yesterday is melted, and it's supposed to reach 70* this weekend, soooo spring should arrive within the next 6 months or so. I'm not taking down the rest of my christmas lights 'till the 4th of July :rant: 


*Rosebud* you're introducing Howie to a "red" poodle? What's a red poodle? We're not talking communists are we?  You beter be careful if they get along too well he may bring his new friend home.  


*THG* nice little greenhouse you got thee. That looks perfect for getting a jump start on your veggie garden.


*Duck*, when you grow outside do you generaly plant in the ground or planters? I'm running out of room here and was thinking I would put out 4 moms in 5gal smart pots. I have plenty of clones from them, I just been hanging on to them because they look like little bonzai weed. 


*OS*, thanks alot...now I'll be walking around humming the Scooby Doo song all day. It was the Tom and Jerry song the other day.  


Time to repack the Pax and plant some more veggies.


:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2013)

Cubby, I will let you know after I meet her, red in like an Irish Setter red.  Maybe Howie likes redheads...or not.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

cubby...I stick them in the ground in the same spot I have for the last few years.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> .....  Maybe Howie likes redheads...or not.




No comment


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2013)

Redheads are awesome!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 23, 2013)

just finished my resume, and sent it in. here's to hoping i get the job :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Redheads are awesome!



^^^^^^^^^ yes they are


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 23, 2013)

:yeahthat:

 i dated a red head once---she was on fire :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Apr 23, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> i dated a red head once---she was on fire :hubba:




Would you have dated her more than once if she wasn't on fire?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Did ya put out the Fire,,,Or,,leave it burnen???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 23, 2013)

vBulletin Message
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to orangesunshine again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2013)

Rosebud, I though of Howie today.  There was a flyer up at the post office that someone was selling poodles that look just like Howie.  Hope he is doing well.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2013)

hey peeps, u guys BIU for me...got T-135mins till I can :bong2: it up meself.

Much love fellow bongers! Warm weather comin in a cpl daze over here in the Evergreen state.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 23, 2013)

:bong:  :ciao: hitters!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rain this morning

Ripping carpet out and putting down a new floor today....Oh joy.


BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning BHC!  

High of 76° today and partially sunny.. after yesterday being 40° and rainy. Yeah, love it. lol 



> Ripping carpet out and putting down a new floor today....Oh joy.



Interesting *pcduck* I deal with cleaning services (own a biz) and we're cleaning carpets and floors today. hah


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2013)

Good morning Bongers and vapors, and tokers and smokers.

Duck, what are you putting down? I hope it goes well. New floors go better with satori I hear.

Howard met a beautiful curly red haired girl yesterday. She was about half his size, he hid behind me. After a long time he ran around with her and a little ausie shepard. He did ok.  I have never had a puppy that i could take off leash and he wouldn't go anywhere. 

BIU peeps. it is 36 degrees here. brrrr.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 24, 2013)

hittin 70 today, looks like some planting goin on this pm. mmm blue dream bubble hash gifted by a friend in humbolt. thank you my friend!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Hump Day everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2013)

Howdy Smokinmom :ciao:


----------



## cubby (Apr 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,


   31* and sunny, most of our snow is gone...again. We're supposed to hit 70* this weekend. It would most definitely be welcome. It will probably take a week or two of warm dry weather to get ready to do any planting. But at least it's a move in the right direction.


*Duck*, good luck with the new floor. Don't overwork yourself, make sure you take ample vape breaks... 


*Rosebud*, it would appear that Howies growing up, but Mr. RB better have a talk with him about what happens when you start running around with red heads...:hubba: 


   Happy Hump Day *Mom*



It's time for my morning Pax attack...:vap_bong__emoticon:  :vap_bong__emoticon:  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2013)

:bong:

70* here today...time get some grass mowed...or maybe some Grass burned

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 24, 2013)

Road Runner, the coyote's after you.
Road Runner, if he catches you you're through.
Road Runner, the coyote's after you.
Road Runner, if he catches you you're through.

That coyote is really a crazy clown,
When will he learn he can never mow him down?
Poor little Road Runner never bothers anyone,
Just runnin' down the road's his idea of having fun.

Road Runner, the coyote's after you.
Road Runner, if he catches you you're through.
Road Runner, the coyote's after you.
Road Runner, if he catches you you're through


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

>



What's up toa?

Hi Sm.

Duck, laminate?

Orange, nice song.

Cubby, Howie isn't Howard yet, too young. She was a cutie pie. 70 degrees where you are? Wonderful!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

oh yeah 70's in the south sound too :woohoo:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 25, 2013)

got 25 in duck, 29 to go


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sunny and bright and 38°

Nice brimck325

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2013)

How's the floor Duck!

brimck...lots of plants, woo hoo

Sm, how are you?

Cubby congrats on the temps. YAY

4U, sunny? hope so.

Orange, how's that golf game? Thrown anymore clubs? kidding.

Nice to see 7g here...Nice to see all ya all....vape it , bong it, whatever ya got, do it.


----------



## cubby (Apr 25, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
31* and sunny. It's gonna' be a nice day. It was 51* yesterday.


Hope everyone's having a great day.


Time to :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

another 70* today...more trimming and digging

enjoy the Day everyone

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2013)

:woohoo: finally a break in the weather---gonna find something that needs to be done outside today

'm Popeye the Sailor Man,
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man.
I'm strong to the finich
Cause I eats me spinach.
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man.

I'm one tough Gazookus
Which hates all Palookas
Wot ain't on the up and square.
I biffs 'em and buffs 'em
And always out roughs 'em
But none of 'em gets nowhere.

If anyone dares to risk my "Fisk",
It's "Boff" an' it's "Wham" un'erstan'?
So keep "Good Be-hav-or"
That's your one life saver
With Popeye the Sailor Man.

I'm Popeye the Sailor Man,
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man.
I'm strong to the finich
Cause I eats me spinach.
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 25, 2013)

:bong2:

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-red vapor: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

We are getting another touch of Spring here. Suppose to be sunny and warm today.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   45* and sunny, the weather man says it's gonna' be 70* today, I hope he's right.



:vap_bong__emoticon:  :vap_bong__emoticon:  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning all.

Cubby you might hit the 70 degrees mark before we do. Lets race.

Duck, how's the floor?

It is time to vape. Kinda early, but oh well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2013)

enjoy your friday everyone

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotta go meet with my Tax Guy today. I hate this crap.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

> Duck, how's the floor?



Well *Rose* I yanked the carpet and got looking around and thought why am I just doing the floor. So I am redoing the whole room from top to bottom.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

Fun stuff. Do you need any decorative advice? lol  I love a do over of a room.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 26, 2013)

:ciao: duck---my decorative advice is paint the ceiling floors walls windows and floors all white---add another breaker or 2 to the panel---increase your grow space---jk  

morning all---looks like smells like summer here---got gophers having a laugh at my expense---they ain't gonna get the best of me even if i got to tear out my entire yard to get them


----------



## cubby (Apr 26, 2013)

Sad Sad day......George Jones has died. I had passes to see his final show in Nashville. This really sux! I've been a fan for 35 years, seen him many times, missed him a few, he had the knick name "No Show Jones". So I guess the vape will get a little company, a bottle of George Dickle, for this evening.
What a bummer!!!
R.I.P. Possum.....:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## cubby (Apr 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: duck---my decorative advice is paint the ceiling floors walls windows and floors all white---add another breaker or 2 to the panel---increase your grow space---jk
> 
> morning all---looks like smells like summer here---got gophers having a laugh at my expense---they ain't gonna get the best of me even if i got to tear out my entire yard to get them





Plant castor bean plants, they look cool and they get rid of gophers, moles, and any other burrowing critters.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Plant castor bean plants, they look cool and they get rid of gophers, moles, and any other burrowing critters.



thanks for taking an interest cubby---i'll look into the castor bean plants---this is a lawn approx 1000 sq ft---do they get planted around the perimeter

neat looking plant---the seeds, seedlings, and mature leaves look like our favorite herb :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning all.
> 
> Cubby you might hit the 70 degrees mark before we do. Lets race.
> 
> ...



Good morning all!  We have a beautiful day here--supposed to be 73!  I am going to do some rototilling and get some lettuce, spinach, radish and carrots seeds planted.  

Rosebud, it's never too early to vape!

Have a wonderful Friday and weekend all.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Greetings, programs and HIU  :vap_bong__emoticon:  :bong2:  with GDP.

I finally figured out The Great Instant Coffee Solution:  pour the coffee powder on to the _front_ of the tongue and chase with liquid so the coffee doesn't beanball the bitter receptors on the back of the tongue.  Of course, if the coffee has the creamer and the sugar included I eat it like any powdered candy.  :ignore:  At 6-10 shots for a buck it is a lot less pricey than that horrendous-tasting 5 Hour Energy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Sad Sad day......George Jones has died. I had passes to see his final show in Nashville. This really sux! I've been a fan for 35 years, seen him many times, missed him a few, he had the knick name "No Show Jones". So I guess the vape will get a little company, a bottle of George Dickle, for this evening.
> What a bummer!!!
> R.I.P. Possum.....:vap_bong__emoticon:



Sorry Cubby. It does really suck.

THG...enjoy, and good for you getting out there.

Y, did you read about the cinnamon, don't do that with your coffee please, I want you around here.

My roses just came, going to put white ones in the back in front of the arborvitae. I am putting two mini climbers on the old dead apricot tree. I love spring.
Orange, good luck...don't go all caddy shack on us. 

WH, tax guy? good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2013)

Damnt,,gonna miss George Jones. I was raised on his Music.
Yeah Rose,,stinken Taxes finally caught up with me. Hadnt filed since I got Shot. OH well,,gotta give Uncle Sam his Protection Money before he sends his thugs to collect.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Y, did you read about the cinnamon, don't do that with your coffee please, I want you around here.



What did cinnamon do to somebody?    Feeling uneasy because when I was a kid I once added more nutmeg than was healthy to a drink and it had hellacious side effects.  Nutmeg has a great flavor (when I add it to mulled cider and nog) but in large amounts is poisonous, at least to humans.  Is it the same thing with cinnamon?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

That doesn't sound good WH. Really good luck.


----------



## cubby (Apr 26, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks for taking an interest cubby---i'll look into the castor bean plants---this is a lawn approx 1000 sq ft---do they get planted around the perimeter
> 
> neat looking plant---the seeds, seedlings, and mature leaves look like our favorite herb :aok:





   I plant them along a fence at the edge of my lawn and they keep the gophers and moles at bay. We have alot of gophers here, the University of Minnesota mascot is "Goldy" the gopher.You can get varieties that grow anywhere from 4' to 25', and in colors ranging from purple to red to green.
good luck with the lawn critters.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 26, 2013)

i know about goldy lol---got some friends that contribute to the university---i am looking at the different varieties now---seems liability for seed companies stop many from selling them cause they are poisonous---my luck in CA they are prolly outlawed---any suggestions on a reputable seed company


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Plant castor bean plants, they look cool and they get rid of gophers, moles, and any other burrowing critters.


 
mm'mmm yum, Ricin 

:bong:

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys have been busy in the bhc this morning!!!

High everyone, and happy Friday.  

Duck, I got your pm.  I'll respond later, I'm just doing a quick drive by here...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

:holysheep: 

Ordered from the 'tude last Friday for their 420 promo.

Already received my seeds.

:holysheep: 


BIU BHC 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

It is 84 degrees.. I don't love it when it goes from the 50-60's to the 80's, while missing my favorite 70's.

Just been spraying water on aphids on roses. Lots of lady bugs and ladybug larva..my favorite.


I am ready to biu!  DUCK, that is great you got your seeds already. I have 4-5 satori seeds left and I think i will try to make satori seeds outside this summer. All the satori seeds I could grow forever, what a happy thought.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

I am ready to BIU to Rose

1


2




3



BIU:bong::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok bhc

Have you ever bought anything cuz it was so unusual, ugly or different?

I couldn't refuse this weird looking thing on the clearance shelf at an odd type of store.  It was $6 so I figured what the hell, lol.  If anything it will make an interesting conversation piece.  Or even better, a great White Elephant gift for somebody.  

Meet Dude, he has a prime spot on the mantle.  

How weird, the thumb nail is sideways but click the attachment and it straightens out...

Lmao!


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 26, 2013)

hahaha...dude plays the blue's, nice SM...   hey peeps, may i ask what vendor was used to acquire the satori? thank you in advance!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

High Dude:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2013)

High there!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

brimck325.....I got mine from Sea of Seeds.....see link


hXXp://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Mandala-Seeds&prod_url=satori


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

SmokinMom...My PAX is on the charger....Have to use the Da Buddha for awhile


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

Sm...well, um, it is unique. On the mantle huh?  That is a little funny and a little scary.LOL Love it maybe SM.

Sometimes i get my satori at Mandalaseeds.com if they are open, if not, attitude or singleseedcentre.com

Thanks Duck! I am with ya.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## cubby (Apr 27, 2013)

*Mom*, that is a cool little dude. I would put him someplace very visible. He reminds me of one of the fertility Gods from the South Pacific. And for $6, killa' score.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2013)

High everyone.  Thanks for welcoming Dude..lol.  

Incubus rox.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU
:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 27, 2013)

mornin, gonna be a beautiful day! thank you rose and duck!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2013)

:holysheep:

  Doesn't any anyone else do :bong1: on Saturday mornings?

This is my 3rd :bong1: break already

We are having a beautiful day outside:woohoo:

Well back to :bongin: then I have to :bolt: until the next :bong1: break

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2013)

Duck, i was just sitting outside thinking about how lovely spring is. I had my coffee and my solo and contemplated my surroundings.  It was so hot here yesterday, the 60 degree breezy morning is welcomed.

Sounds like you are kicking some behind Duck getting stuff done. What's in your bong this morning, or pax, I mean?

Enjoy the weekend everyone, get stoned, it helps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> Doesn't any anyone else do :bong1: on Saturday mornings?



:ciao: morning all


i'm in---it's only 8 am here---you know i love a good wake and bake session 


I want to be
One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Don't you just know I waitin' for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over line
One toke, one toke over the line


----------



## cubby (Apr 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
   49* and sunny, supposed to go up to 74* today.:banana: We hit 71* yesterday, but we still got a few spots of snow hanging around in the shadier areas, It will all be gone today. I'm gonna' go out and mix up some soil for potted plants after lunch. I want to do some tilling but the ground is just too wet.



*Rosebud*, I can't believe you've gotten to 84 already, that's a little too hot, too fast. I agree with you, a nice warm (not hot) morning, a coffee, and a bit of smoke...that's the way to start the day... 


*Duck* how goes the remodel? Don't let all that work get in the way of vape breaks... 



   As Lawernce Welk woould say....anda 1, anda 2,...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 
> As Lawernce Welk woould say....anda 1, anda 2,...




my grand used to watch him when i was a kid---used to thing it was really funny how he always said lov-a-ly girls, lov-a-ly lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning everyone.  Want some pistachios?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning everyone!   Cold n wet here... BIU!  :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2013)

:bong1: break

:bong::bong::bong::bong:

Got Satori in the Da Buddha this morning Rose


:bolt:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 27, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Morning everyone.  Want some pistachios?


Pass the pistachios this way and I shall pass the Granddaddy Purple.  Mmmmm...pistachios...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2013)

I like pistachios....

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2013)

The pistachios are done, now it's cashews.  I'm on a nuts kick, lol.

I'd have pecans if they weren't to expensive.  That's pa-kawns, not pea-cans!!  

Damn, now I'm craving them even more.  That's nuts!!!



Biu


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 27, 2013)

HIU :bongin:

Mmmmm...pecan pie...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Busy day with the family today.

The PAX will come in real handy today

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning All,

Duck, i was thinking, i know why you went from just doing the floor to the whole room, it was the satori wasn't it. huh, I bet it was... 

It is 49 degrees here, a beautiful clear morning. Yesterday we had wind and dust storms. Ya gotta love a good dust storm to piss a person off.

I am planting more flowers today for a lady, my favorite thing to do. (almost)

Vape it, smoke it, bong it, whatever, just do it.( Nike)


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

Rose...You will not believe what the Satori had me doing yesterday

Lets just say Satori and worms just don't mix....Or is it worms and the Pax filled with Satori does not mix....Oh well, the worms did not like it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL! I don't even want to know.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

WORMS and pax should not belong in the same sentence!  

Good morning rose, how's that pup of yours today?  

High pc, 4u, YYZ, os, cubb, fist, and the rest of the gang.


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2013)

:ciao:  Hello BHC,
69* and sunny, it's gonna' rain later. We need it to get rid of the last of the snow and ice. .
   Why are folks saying worms and Pax don't go together?:confused2: 
My Pax, some worms, a fishing pole,......sounds god to me.  



:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

o.canada.com/2013/04/25/saskatchewan-professor-wants-to-test-the-health-benefits-of-nose-picking/

I am vindicated.  Mmmmm...boogers...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2013)

I just barfed Y, thanks. Not really but close.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry about that.  :doh:  I think I may have a stronger stomach than the average American.  _E.g._  I am obsessed with _Bizarre Foods_ and _Bizarre Foods America._


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

y.....that dude does eat some wild combinations. I just hope it tastes better then what some of it looks like. I do enjoy eating the local cuisine though. I am not going to go to New Orleans and eat at McD's if ya know what I mean.

BIU :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Uh huh.  Before I started watching _Bizarre Foods_ I wasn't aware that humans on every continent except Antarctica eat blood.  Yech.

I dig regional and ethnic grub as well.  One good thing about SF is that all the different ethnic restaurants are within like 16 minutes of each other.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

I wish I had choices like that. We do not have a whole of different restaurants(good) around here.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

I can empathize.  There are a lot of cool joints here in Hell but they are spaced too damn far apart.  In Heaven you can find Japanese, English, soul food, Irish, Italian, Arab, barbecue, any of a gazillion varieties of Chinese within like a 3 mile radius.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

We have awesome ethnic food here.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 28, 2013)

food court counts right? I like to get have falafel, terryaki and chinese food, a side from each = awesome meal


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2013)

Good morning, I think?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2013)

The day is always a good morning when we gather in the BHC and BIU together.:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2013)

:bong:


enjoy the week


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2013)

Good windy morning All.

Hope everything is well in all ya'll's worlds.

You are right Duck. It is good to be together.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2013)

Yehawww,,,nice warm Sun,,and my Veggies are loving it. Course by Thursday supposed to drop down in the lower 40s.  Goofy *** Weather.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 29, 2013)

buenos dias bhc---here's a bag of og to share i picked up from a friend---I HATE RUNNING OUT OF HERB---1st time in forever---that ain't happening again---friend wasn't too friendly on the price either---another 3 weeks for my harvest

still waiting on my veggie seeds to sprout---should be any day now

marine layer---fog here---supposed to burn off for another epic spring day here in paradise

good day to all---be well


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 29, 2013)

Real friends don't charge bro @orange 


Bong it up bhc!!!! :bong:

Cold n wet again here!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 29, 2013)

true that toa---seems there are waaaay to many "friends" around that are only around if they need something from ya---when and if the sheet ever hits the fan or you need a return favor---they be nowheres to be found---they be the takers---one way street "friends"---who needs em---no biggie i'm over it---ain't the last time a "friend" shows their true colors---actually quite comforting this learning thang is


----------



## cubby (Apr 29, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,
53* and sunny. We hit 81* yesterday, got tons of yard work done....supposed to get a couple inches of snow Wednesday,  I know, crazy!!!
   I put all kinds of plants outside, now I guess I'll have to bring them all back in. They're no longer house plants, they're leafy nomads.
   It was so nice yesterday I had all the windows in the house open, gettin' some of that fresh spring air...
   It seemed as though everyone was outside drinking beer (damn showoffs). I even saw a 4 year old strolling down the street sippin' on a corona 







			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Real friends don't charge bro @orange


Couldn't agree more. A friend in need.......is not an opportunity to make a buck!!!:rant:




Soooooo, what are you puffin' this morning? I got a bit of NL settin' on he counter, help yourselves. There's coffee in the pot, liquor cabinet's open, welcome friends.



:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 29, 2013)

:bong:  grape candy


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2013)

Hash


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Granddaddy Purp.  HIU  :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2013)

Pink LemonAid

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Blueberry Gum


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2013)

:ciao:

Gone Fishing

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 30, 2013)

morning BHC,rain all yesterday and lookin wet again today,guess I will stay in and BIU


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> Gone Fishing
> 
> :48:




Wish I was going


Have a great time 4u


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Shiskaberry and Purple Kryptonite.:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning all

WH, that sounds like it could hurt ya..enjoy.

4u,,enjoy the fishing. Hope it is a nice day for you.

The (insert bad word here) wind finally stopped. Now clean up will happen.

Enjoy your day everyone.

Satori with caffeine here.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2013)

heavy fog/mist here this morning---bit early for may grey---june gloom---but it will make way for a perfect sunny day a bit later

what you fishing for *4u* salt or fresh water---boat, pier, or off the banks or beach---good luck

morning et. al.---the bag of over priced og is still open---plenty to share---enjoy:bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Apr 30, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
69* and sunny, I'm gonna' powerwash my deck today, but figured I'd stop in here with you fine folk before I do. I'd rather be fishing with *4U* though.


*4U*, what you fishin' for? Salt water or fresh? Live bait or ? Good luck, hope you catch a trophy.


let's do this....:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

*Rose *....I could insert a paragraph of _bad words_ but the last word in the paragraph would be _lawyers_.:hitchair: 

I feel like taking my phone and flinging it into the water, since cellphones everyone expects ya to answer when they call 

Gotta get my Satori out


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

cubby... I guess Spring is over for us already? 76° today and 80's by the weekend:holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

Sometimes I hate telephones. Lawyers can be a very bad word. Sorry you have them calling. Stress.

When the big dog had surgery someone rang our doorbell and he tried to get up and it was bad, anyway, mr rb unhooked it and I love it that way. I am keeping it unhooked. Same with the phone, i want to throw it away too. Our daughter finally told us we didn't have to answer it. who knew?

Find your satori Duck, quick.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 30, 2013)

Went fishing yesterday... One bite!   


:bong: it up!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 30, 2013)

Greetings, programs.  HIU  :bong:  :bong: 

I need caffeine and sugar.  Sugar.  *SUGAR!!*


----------



## cubby (Apr 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> cubby... I guess Spring is over for us already? 76° today and 80's by the weekend:holysheep:




*Duck*....believe it or not, we had 81* on Sunday.....we're supposed to get an inch or so of snow tonight. All the house plants I put out this weekend have to come in this evening for a few days at least. I will get NO spring. Ah well...watcha gonna do:confused2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2013)

not sure how the weather man keeps his job round these parts---broke out into rain after the fog this morning---was supposed to be warm and sunny---good day to stay in and :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

The weatherman got a raise today here. He hit it right on and the weather was just wonderful(for a change). My strawberries are loving it, only lost 3 out of 25 due to cold temps and a run away rototiller

BIU BHC :ciao:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2013)

well done mr duck---well done---how's the new floor


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2013)

High duck, rose, cub, fist, os, 4u, YYZ, and anyone else I might be leaving out.

Tomorrow is hump day, wish it were Monday, lol.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Good morning

Zzzzzzz


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

Awwww Come on SmokinMom up and at it. You're burning daylight

BIU:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 1, 2013)

morning all,wake and bake my friends....4u did u catch any fish or what?I have a non running bass boat at the time,gotta get it up and runnin for the summer season,love me some large mouth bass fishing..... we are planning a fishing trip to Santee later this month,cant wait....hope everyone has a great day,stay safe.... BIU


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 1, 2013)

Mornin' all! Excellent days! Hope you are all well. 

BIU!! 

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

Morning to ya all,,,and yeah even Rickyjack,,whom I will take a Bong and Vapp hit for this morning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2013)

good morning everyone...was a long day yesturday and no fish to show..:cry:..was tryN for trout..they stocked a lot of lakes here...I love fly fishing..but also enjoy drowning worms...gonna give it a try again today after trimming up this Box of chocolate...enjoy the day 

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

Hey BHC....I talked to Ozzy last night and he said to give a big HOWDY:ciao:

He had to build an addition on to a house and prepping his Mothers' garden.

But he did find time to put out a few seeds. An ADXPE and something else.

He misses Mp and the BHC and wishes everybody is well and doing good.

TMT time to BIU:bong:

Bummer on the fishing 4u may you have better luck today.

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2013)

:chuck: how does one not catch fish at a fish farm :confused2:---fish 1---4u 0 j/k brother  

bad day fishing is better than a good day working


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Wh, ready to drag the winter clothes out again?  Man, Texas!!

Fist, I'm pretty lucky.  My mom and stepdad have their own 25 acre lake he keeps stocked with bass.  They aren't always biting, but it's nice not having to worry about game wardens and drunks in their boats, lol.

Glad for the ozz update.  Did he say anything about when he might b back?

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

He said he is working on it and maybe once he gets the addition on the house, he will be getting back...hopefully....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

SM can ya believe this feaken Texas weather. What tha hell. My veggies are gonna be pissed.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

WH, I can't believe it either, or maybe I can...undecided, lmao!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for his update ducky


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2013)

Good morning Bongers.

39 here this morning, but the wind isn't blowing yet and it is a sunny morning so I am happy.

Duck, so good to hear from Ozzy. Thanks for the report.

I gotta date with some satori this morning. Enjoy your day ALL.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 1, 2013)

Greetings, programs.  Dontcha love waking up at 3:45 with nausea and being unable to nod off again so you get to watch the damn sunri...watch the damn earth turn?

The weather thing on my dashboard predicts 75° today and 94° tomorrow.  I hope it is incorrect about tomorrow.  :angrywife:


----------



## cubby (May 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
32*..........and snowing. I had to bring all my house plants into the sunporch, now it looks like a jungle full of Bananas, Hibiscus (in flower), and veggies. this is a screwed up spring for sure. It set a record for latest ice out ever. Ah well...


*Duck*, thanks for the Ozzy update...and I hope this weather pattern misses you, it sux!


*4U*, don't sweat it brother, that's why it's called _fishing_ not catching. I've spent many a day, on the boat just to come home with no fish and no bait. I tend to think of those days not as fishing, but more just feeding the fish and enjoying the water.
But...good luck today, those fish had their luck yesterday....Go Get 'em  


*Rosebud, Mom, OS, WeedHopper, YYZ,* and anyone I'm missing...:ciao: 
Let's get these marijuana utilization apparatuses in gear....:vap-Bong_smoker: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

:bongin: on the :27

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (May 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Evening BHC,
   I can't believe this spring weather  
I'm wearing my cammo shorts and Hawaiian shirt....Even if I have to wear muck-lucks and mittens as well.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Muck lucks?  Lol.

We get a cold front during the night and will be dragging out coats in the morning...gah!!


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2013)

Good morning BHC

:bong:

should be in the 70s again today...hope to get in some garden work and start the new tissue culture project:aok:


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

I purchased my very first smartphone and it makes me feel very dumb

Good luck on them tissue cultures 4u, keep us updated

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

Oohhh ducky, time to get Words With Friends and Dice With Buddies.  

What phone did ya get?

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2013)

Good morning All,

Duck, we got our first smart phone too...we aren't to bright either. I got the windows phone.

Good morning SM, I looked real hard at the pax, and it is so much like the solo...same size, just no glass. I read the reviews and they are alike there too. hmmm, to be continued.

Took a nurse Larry that was 12 weeks into flowering. Had been stressed by multple toppings, not a fan leaf on her, finally turned enough amber for me to take. Not a nanner anywhere... yay. Mr rb had two hits and was asleep. That is a good thing. 

Howard has puppy class tonight. Oh boy.
biu PEEPS!


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

SmokinMom ....I got the Galaxy S 4


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

Rose, ducky, let me know if u get those games.  

How fun,you guys will get so spoiled when you figure out your phones.  Be sure and turn off the location service specifically on your camera.


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

Smokinmom I still have not figured out how to answer the contraption

I see who has called then call them back:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

:giggle: 

You'll learn soon enough.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Smokinmom I still have not figured out how to answer the contraption
> 
> I see who has called then call them back:laugh:



LOL--I am on a plan with my buddy.  He upgraded me to a Galaxy when the contract came up for renewal.  I also didn't know how to answer it and had to call the people back.  It seems funny to have a phone that is smarter than I am....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

My Son has one of those Galaxy Phones. He looks like he's carring a small Laptop on his side. Damn thing would make me walk sideways. Probably screw up my back or something.


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

WeedHopper the phone is so light, it would make a great Frisbee or skipping stone:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2013)

THG said:
			
		

> It seems funny to have a phone that is smarter than I am....



I am quite use to it, as most things in life anymore, are smarter then me


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

thank you all for the morning funnies---sounds like 4u fishing career is postponed deadliest catch---inquiring minds want to hear more about the cultures---duck and thg---i got me one of them there galaxy smarter than me phones too---careful  what apps you download cause there are concerns of malware or whatever out there that will access your personal info thru the phone---teslaLED will turn your flash on the phone into a flashlight, strob, etc...pretty handy---have fun---howie at dog barking school cracks me up too---might be time to step away from the bong


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> WeedHopper the phone is so light, it would make a great Frisbee or skipping stone:rofl:


 
 Yeah,,well thats probably what would happen to it the 1st time I couldnt answer tha freaken thing. It would be skippen across my floor or yard.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am quite use to it, as most things in life anymore, are smarter then me



LOL--this is the first phone that I had that did anything other than make phone calls......so I was smarter than most of my other phones.  Well, the cell phone before this one took pictures, but I just ended up with a lot of pictures of my feet because the camera button was in a weird place.  I have learned how to listen to Rhapsody and how to set up a wi-fi hot spot on the Galaxy, but that is about it.


----------



## cubby (May 2, 2013)

:ciao: Howdy BHC,



   44* and sunny here.....but their not trickin' me, I'm keeping my mittens cliped to my sleaves 'till the 4th of july!!!  


   What's with all these smart phones? I have a regular old dumb phone and it's more than I want. I'm not a big fan of phones. I only have one out of necessity. I long for the days of rotary dial phones, or even two cans and a piece of string.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2013)

:ciao:  bhc! 



:bong: it up!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2013)

"I long for the days of rotary dial phones, or even two cans and a piece of string. "

Here you go Cubby, I stole this from a locker on the last day of my senior year in high school, everyone else was gone, so I thought it was cool... My mom used it till she died.. I couldn't part with it, so I am glad you finally gave me a reason to take a picture of it.


​


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2013)

Lol @rosebud


Reminds me of an older friend I have telling me of similar stories.

He once drunkenly stole a wagon wheel off a wall of a "hole in the wall" bar... I didn't believe him till I saw the wheel hung on his wall 20 years later! :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Going to be another wonderful day here, sunny and warm.

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 3, 2013)

what up peeps,feeling sore all over from a day of raking leaves and cutting grass,yard looks awesome I must add.....was up to 2 am burning debris and burnin some nice og 13......time for some breakfast and back at it again,almost there........


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2013)

Nothing like playing in fire to relax ya

:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2013)

Fire the Bong


:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

32* and cloudy, but at least there's no snow. A bit south of here they got whacked with 15"


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2013)

Morning to all.
Freaken cold weather. Confusing the crap right outta my Plants.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2013)

Greetings, programs.  So my local bodega wants me to print up some black uniform shirts with their logo.  Their spoken English and my spoken Español are about equally pidgin, so I end up going to Spanishdict.com so as to avoid saying something kooky.  I typed in "I am still looking for the black shirts".  I got two results that said "_camisas negras_" and one that said "_fascistas_".  :doh:  :hitchair:


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2013)

I spoke too soon....it's snowing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*...not to rub it in  But its 70*  and im in shorts

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2013)

Hey Gang

On real quick. Out of the Dirty Dozen gear ive run, so far i have 4 girls, and 6 left unknown. 3 are Pink Mamas, 1 is a Blueberry x Purple Empress. Ill post pics when i have more time. My Super Soil is done cooking, time to transplant!


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *cubby*...not to rub it in  But its 70*  and im in shorts
> 
> :48:





I'm in shorts too...............but I'm inside


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2013)

Sorry, here yah go!

h420p://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-specific-showcase/201350956-dirty-dozen-1023.html#post711900


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2013)

4:20 est...BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2013)

:ciao:   *Drft*

can ya not post the pics up in here?

Good morning everyone....gonna be working the Yard again today...not sure what plants I wanna put out yet..

packing the ..Doja:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2013)

Someone hit it for me.  Pax is dead and kids are everywhere.  Bedtime can't come soon enough!!!

Biu


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 4, 2013)

Bask, all!  Bask in the glory of my straight flush!


----------



## cubby (May 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
38* and sunny,





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Someone hit it for me.  Pax is dead and kids are everywhere.  Bedtime can't come soon enough!!!
> 
> Biu




I feel for you *Mom*, I've been thinking of getting a second Pax, that way I can have one in my hand and one on the charger.......the only thing that gives me pause is, I would end up with two fully charged Pax' and no weed, because I would have vaped it all away in no time...



Have a good day BHC, and Happy Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2013)

Dang the whole club is still here........ my pot growing family....... I'm doing well.

BCH   member 00-13 checking in for the first time in a while....... hope your all as high as you wannna be.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2013)

Good morning Peeps.

CONGRATULATIONS PC DUCK!!!!! Nice photo duck!

Ok, so you pax enthusiasts, I almost bought one for mr rb, BUT, i didn't.

Are they a drag to clean all the time? My solo hasn't been cleaned except the mouth piece since I got it.... The pipe cleaners...all that stuff that can clog, I said I would wait and talk to you guys about it.  I think I might get him is own solo...he uses it now..yay. I watched a video from the makers and thought, that was a lot of cleaning, i don't have with the solo. 
Your thoughts, Cubby and SM?

Grower 13, welcome back. High everyone else.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 5, 2013)

Greetings, programs and HIU  :vap_bong__emoticon: 

I saw this ad on TV yesterday:  youtube.com/watch?v=3r3iJj4P1-Y

0:40.  "Verticle".  

Yeah, _"verticle"_.  :spit:  :rofl:


----------



## cubby (May 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning Peeps.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PC DUCK!!!!! Nice photo duck!
> 
> ...







I can't speak for anyone else but, I don't think the cleaning is a big deal. I clean mine like once a week, it takes no more than 10 minuets, and you're ready to go again for a week. that being said I'd like to hear other people's experiences.



And as *Rosebud* said, welcome back Grower 13.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> Just recently acquired a PAX and I   l o v e it to pieces !
> 
> Did yours break or is the battery "dead" ?
> 
> ~



Nah, just a dead battery.  I'd cry if it did break, I'd be so sad, lol.  

Rose- much the same as what cubby says except I can clean mine in 5 mins.  It really is a non-issue for me.

Pax for the win.


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2013)

4U, Thats why i apologized :giggle: I didnt have time while using the internet at work to post both here and BB. Ill make a journal soon. Just no time, always on the run! :bolt:

Hope you doing well 4U!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2013)

Morning bhc

Kids about to go to school....

We know what that means.  

*It's Friday!!!*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 6, 2013)

60 degrees in Hell.

Raining!  :fly:

Thank God.

I can go outdoors and not sweat like a horse.  :woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2013)

wet wet wet here too xyz---not sure when we gonna see sunny skys again---good day for soup and :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: nap :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: nap---planed on changing out the carbon in the scrubbers today---very dirty job---we'll see

morning everybody


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2013)

It is the most beautiful morning here. 

I hate dogs this morning. I will get over it soon, I think.

Vape it, smoke it, bong it up people!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2013)

Hi hitters!!! Wet here, rain all weekend!! 


Love y'all!!

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
60* and sunny. I'm debating weather or not to put my house plants back outside or wait till the weekend. I got a couple little C-99's sitting out on the deck, getting sun all over their cute little faces...:banana: 


*Rosebud*, I hear you on the dogs.........sometimes they just act like animals... 



Help me friends in my quest to rib the world of weed........one sweet bowl at a time...  It's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2013)

Don't bring any bugs inside cubby! Mites are out!!!!!

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2013)

Hey there TOA, cub, WH?, 4u, os, YYZ, drift, mrfist...

And where the hell is ducky at?! 

High, for the win.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2013)

That is exactly what I have been wondering for the last few days. 
DUCK, come home.

Not high enough...Let me work on that.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness rose,  how could I forget u on my last post?!!

Maybe a hot bath and my pax are distractions, lol.

High the rest of ya.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2013)

Trying a new minimizer... Dont know why i didnt do this before :doh:

Got alot of updating to do!

This is a test, and a project in the works...



High smokin m0m!!!


:ciao:

Bong it up!!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 7, 2013)

:bong: why woudn't ya


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2013)

Calling all DUCKS!!!!  You need to be here to good morning us first, we miss you.

ToA, What ever you did, that is a beautiful shot. I don't know about minimizers, except in bras. HA

It is another pretty day here, my car read 100 degrees yesterday, but it went to 90 pretty quick. That is 20 degrees warmer then usual for us. The yard is looking nice and that makes me happy.
BIU peeps.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 7, 2013)

what up Rosie, Smokin mom, Cubby,Orange,TOa,YYZ,HG,Drift, Duck,4u and everyone else I forgot to mention....beuatiful day again,gonna uncover the bass boat and try to get her going again,been hibernating since last season....think I will need a new battery.....who is in for a BIU boat ride....lets go.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2013)

:ciao: 

we hit 87* yesturday and today to be 74..a few more plants to plant outback 
so far in the ground

Doja bubba berry
Box of Chocolate
West end Girl
Perma frost
Critical Plus
Purple Monkey Balls

Have more in the works....Have a great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2013)

:ciao:  *mrfist*


I love boat rides...may I bring the fly rod

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
49* and sunny, it looks like spring/summer is finally here. I have to go see how wet the ground is, hopefully I can break out the tiller.
maybe I'll wait 'till we get back from our boat ride. Riding around the lake, enjoying the company of the BHC, and hitiin' the vape.....sounds like a good time. I hope *4U* hooks a keeper.



It's time to relax with the Pax....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 7, 2013)

Greetings, programs!  HIU   :bong1:  :bong1: 

Trivium:  what country has this flag?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

Mexico?  :confused2: 




:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2013)

isnt that suppose to be a Marijuana leaf?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

I got in touch with the duck.  He's fine, just busy with regular life stuff.  

Biu bhc!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2013)

I talked to him yesterday.. Didn't know he was missing... 


:bong: it up!!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (May 7, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

Just getting off work. OFF TOMORROW! 

I really need to get my connection back. I miss you guys. 

BIU!
:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 7, 2013)

DAMN, THAT'S A TWO HEADED FRICKIN' CAT !!! 




Talk to me Pax.....


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> DAMN, THAT'S A TWO HEADED FRICKIN' CAT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1 head....... 2 faces:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone!  I'd try to personally name each of you but my brain is a little slow right now, lol.

I have to find out why my check engine light is on, get it fixed, then get it inspected.  I'm over due.    fun stuff!

Sunny and quite warm again today.  

Biu everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2013)

maybe the oil needs changed *SmokMom*...thats like the bong water...need to be changed every few :bong:

:bong:




:bong::bong:






:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2013)

I wish that was all it is.  Forever it's said
Gas cap under the alerts, and now the check engine light is on.  I've had it reset and tried 2 more gas caps and its still there.  Maybe it's a sensor or something.  Fingers crossed that its an easy fix.

Biu before I take off.


----------



## cubby (May 8, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

66* and somewhat sunny.


As I sit here vaping and having a coffee, there's a falcon, named Ernie, sitting on the fence 12 feet away staring through the window at me. He's been sitting there for an hour. I know if I go get my camera he'll fly off.....so I guess we're just gonna' sit here and watch each other.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 8, 2013)

:ciao: morning fellow enthusiasts---finally a break in the weather---a day with out sunshine is like a day---well---in the dark

if you ever grew trainwreck---that's what my flower room looks like right now---plants be falling all over themselves---neighbors leaning on eachother helping to stand up straight---all bent over and turning yellow---little more cooking and they come down :woohoo: :bolt: 

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2013)

nice problem to have *orangesunshine*:icon_smile: 



heres a look out the back door:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs.

4U, that looks beautiful. Gonna be fun to watch it go crazy.

Orange, both my grow spots look like yours. What a mess.

Cubby, tell Ernie hi from us, is he waiting for Burt?

I had a "procedure" done yesterday and when they asked my if I used herbs I said yes, marijuana... She said how often, I said , what time is it?  She asked if i had used it that morning, i said yes. She put me under anyway.. Then later when i was awake, asked me why i used it... Teaching people about cannabis...that is what we do right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ... Teaching people about cannabis...that is what we do right?



Rose, your post gave me a chuckle.  Hope that you are feeling well.

Yes, teaching people about cannabis is what we do.  I just posted something on that left-wing liberal rag that I love so much, The Huffington Post to help educate one of the cannabis naysayers.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

Good for you THG!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2013)

:ciao:  *Rose* and *THG*

:heart:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2013)

Rose, that's excellent about educating.  I hope you recover from your procedure quickly.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

I am fine, just kinda out of it, so I am trying to stay stoned to feel more normal.  Thank you SmokinMom.


----------



## cubby (May 8, 2013)

*Rosebud*, glad to hear your "procedure' went well. Now take it easy 'till your totally recuped. And spreading the word with health care people is cool.


*THG* way to go, getting the truth out there is half the battle.


*4U*, the little barn yard is looking sweet, whatcha' got planted?


Ernie's still hanging out. He's on top of my garage. He must be looking for field mice or something. Or *Rosebud* might be on to something...if I see another falcon, I'm naming him Burt.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

Can you get a picture Cubby? I love birds...we had owls for a summer right after my mom died, I thought she sent them. It was a mom and a young son. It was fun. She was scary and he was cute.  Kinda like mr rb and me.

Thanks for the take it easy advice, I am. 
Vape it up peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2013)

Good morning bhc

It's Thursday 

My weekend ends tomorrow, lol.

Biu!!


----------



## cubby (May 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

   57* and cloudy, wich is good, got plenty of yard work to put off 'till it's hot and miserable... 

*Rosebud* I have a pic of Ernie but I gotta get a new battery for my camera so I can upload it. I too like birds. I got a few feeders out for them. We get a bunch of little yellow birds that look like Sparrows, Cardinals, and my favourites, Hummingbirds. For some reason the Humming birds love wave petunias.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2013)

Good morning all,

It is a beautiful day here. I have a friend coming over to help me harvest 1 satori, 1 pineapple express, and a bubba momma (i think) Then I think i will take my entire veg outside in their 5 gallon smart pots and dose them with the rosemary oil for mites, and say good luck! They are too big to go into flower...they are mostly all Nurse Larry. I haven't really grown outside out in the open before...

I hope everyone is well and happy.  BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (May 9, 2013)

:ciao: morning all---clear 70's here---i too got yard work to do today---mow the lawn---some weeding and a general clean up of pine needles leaves etc...get that raised bed ready for seedlings that i was gonna do 4 weeks ago  

veggie seeds are sprouting---now if i can just find the key to tell me what is what---it was all labeled and i actually looked like i knew what i was doing for a hot second---now i got all these sprouts and no idea what they are---:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2013)

> 4U, the little barn yard is looking sweet, whatcha' got planted?



thanks *cubby*...so far in the ground

Doja Bubba Berry
Perma frost
critical Plus
west End Girl
chem Dog
skywalker
purple monkey balls
Box of Chocolate

and a few still in containers awaiting transplant
Purple diesel 
Yo Mammas
some freeman Genetics  mystery beans

gonna be 74*...gotta get the scooter cleaned up

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *cubby*...so far in the ground
> 
> Doja Bubba Berry
> Perma frost
> ...





*PURPLE MONKEY BALLS* ......... That sounds painfull!!!


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

36* and sunny, looks like it's gonna' be a nice day.

Where's that *Duck* ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

I miss the Duck too Cubby.

Well bongers I am off today to Seattle, Olympia and Portland.
My sis and I are off to see our other siblings. 
both brothers requested proof of my grow.. So it should be a fun trip. 

Mr rb is staying home with the plants and dogs.

I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2013)

Enjoy the trip *Rose*

Ive spoke with *Duck*..he is takeing a vaccation from here...sometimes this place gets his feathers in a ruffle...He is feeling like many others that have faded into the shadows...Lets admit it...this site isnt what it was..and wont be without Senior members contributing...nuff from me

*cubby*...the PMB  was another tester from Snowhigh seeds...ive heard that BrotherMunk has that name as well..


looks like a nice day for *RoseBuds *drive...73*

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 10, 2013)

morning all---what's up with the exodus---duck, weedhopper---who's next---*4u* will u be accepting the challenge to fill their shoes in their absence :hubba: 

beautiful days on tap here in the 70's---od chores will get done---maybe  

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

Thanks 4U, i thought Duck must have been upset. I feel bad when long time  members talk about how this place just isn't the same. 
Makes me sad.  Wonder what could be done to change it?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 10, 2013)

happy trails Mrs. Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Orange, Happy Mothers day to you and all the BIUpers. I will be checking in on you guys.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning all---what's up with the exodus---duck, weedhopper---who's next---*4u* will u be accepting the challenge to fill their shoes in their absence :hubba:
> 
> beautiful days on tap here in the 70's---od chores will get done---maybe
> 
> :bong: :bong: :bong:


 

Hopin by stoppin by yur fire here not being a member aint out of line. But readin this be makin me sad realy. Yual says the Pc Duck now be goin to like weedh? I talked to weedh in pm the other day and asked why and got some understandin but now duck goin off trail too? What be goin on? Sorry to askin here when not a member but do find the readin of this sad and liked asked what are we suppose to be doin to keep good folk fireside? Tells ya what Ill dance naked round the fire!!!

But seriously what be drivin folk from trails?

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (May 10, 2013)

:yeahthat: :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

BWD, you are welcome here in the bongers  house anytime.
BUT, please don't dance around nakid.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> BWD, you are welcome here in the bongers house anytime.
> BUT, please don't dance around nakid.


 

Well thankin ya Rose! But reckon some these threads be sayin "members" and aint to member so didnt want to get stomped  and could realy use a good airin out and dont mind showin me unmentionables to those aint shy  heck gots all kind of tree rodents chasin me round fur me nuts 

BWD


----------



## brimck325 (May 10, 2013)

have a safe n fun trip rose, enjoy!


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like a nice road trip *Rosebud*, have fun and drive/ride safe. 


I too, wonder at times just what happened. I've been a member here for a long time. I've seen people come and go. I've seen the spats, troll wars, and elongated dramas (was a major player in one of those, unfortunately), but none of that's new.
When I hear/read folks saying "it's not the same", "it used to be better", I agree, but what changed it and how can we get it back? I just don't know. Most folks seem to think it was the melt down, I think that was just a factor, but not the whole reason. The reaction to the meltdown by everyone, members, Mods, and Marp himself, brought this about, either thru action or inaction. 
Well, that's my take on it.....but what do I know, I'm just a stoner cuddle bear


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2013)

no  Naked *Backwoodsman*.:hitchair:.that would only run off the Guys..and have the girls come running in...

:doh:  maybe thats his plan:aok:

I think the down fall started with the crash/melt down...atleast for me..I was highly upset when the site got back up and ALL the pics was lost..and the gallery deleted..Hell even the threads from befor the crash dont have pics in them anymore...go try and research for stuff...cant be done because most the info is mixed up...and theres no pictures to help.  another thing I know pissed some off is how this site gets moderated...atleast thats what Im hearing...I tell them The Mods are doing best they can..and even they make misstakes...Im not going off trail ..but wont be building big threads here anymore..Ill help where I can...I pass on the drama..just my thoughts

:bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2013)

Reckon back before the crash there were some mighty great folks collected that fur sure. I remember some the past what I can remember but remembered good folk and full of know hows to the grow and full the passion of doin so. Then I be gone reckon quite some time and when I re kindled me fire here many face I knew to fireside I didnt no anymore cause they were gone. Reckon I thought it was just winds of change or banning or just found difference and be leavin of own doings. then I here of this big crash and set to stokin my fire to see just who might push brush aside and emerge to fires light but never do I see many the old faces. A couple are still here and the ones here now and settin to fire are some the finest I have met in my journeys to sites like this one. In all I can says I miss the before from what I remeber but find this place now much better to what out there and the folk here now are just as great as the folk set here before us. I aims to set here while longer as long as I be welcomed and to those like PC and WeedH I hope in yur travels lookin fur new places to hang yur hats yual will find in time that it be yur family here still tryin to build will always welcome yual back with open arms and have stump waitin and thats what makes this place worthy and warm. I am startin to understand now how folks be feelin but if yual dwell to the past without lookin to the future then yual mine as well stay to the past and keep to dwellin but ifin I may say so, it does ya no good cause in time yual find the regret of not living and moving forward. Thanks to all who set to my fires when yual do and thanks for all the friends I have once gain made here this great site. Much lov and respect to all 
 Now since I crashed this here thread without me membership card reckon going to blow out just as I blew in but much abliged yual let me says me says without kickin me out, fine place yual have in here by the ways 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 10, 2013)

Royal flush. Yay.  Wish I had been playin fer real bucks ($750, to be precise).   :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2013)

:ciao: 
:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Rose, your post gave me a chuckle.  Hope that you are feeling well.
> 
> Yes, teaching people about cannabis is what we do.  I just posted something on that left-wing liberal rag that I love so much, The Huffington Post to help educate one of the cannabis naysayers.





I think we r on the same page THG


----------



## cubby (May 11, 2013)

:ciao: Morning BHC,

43* and partly sunny.

Fishing opener today, wish me luck. Got my Pax in my pocket, 4 dozen minnows (assorted sizes), headin' for a honey hole (that sounds nasty, but it's not  )


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2013)

Loves a honey hole gots few in me minds charts that never lets me down. Good luck yur fishin pilgrem hopes yual fills yur boat 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2013)

Hey BWD, build a homemade bong (water pipe, water vaporizer etc) and join the club.  Technically the pipe I smoke is a hookah, but everyone who sees it calls it a bong.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 11, 2013)

:bong: it up!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2013)

I looooove when dispensary budtenders pour with a heavy hand.  I donated 10 a gram for 1.5 grams because I could not decide between "ordinary" OG and Larry OG.  I got at least 2 grams (one of each).  This dispensary is the one that plays skinhead reggae and roots reggae in the lobby.  :2940th_rasta:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Hey BWD, build a homemade bong (water pipe, water vaporizer etc) and join the club. Technically the pipe I smoke is a hookah, but everyone who sees it calls it a bong.


 
Closest be gettin to any bong reckon be somethin like this. Only thin gettin to me lips made of glass be one these  Thanks fur the offer though much bliged 

BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 12, 2013)

Bwd, you don't have to be a "member" to post here...

Just to have a # in the BCH,  how about you be #1 in the phc ?  Pipe hitters club?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2013)

Yeah...*BWD*....what ya have there is good enough for me bro...please join us in smoke..dont mater how ya medicate...as long as ya do

*cubby*...happy Fishing bro..what ya out to nail?

Happy Mothers Day...May your day be Blessed with :heart: and :bong1:
*SmokMom*
*RoseBud*
*TheHempGodess*
and any Mom I may have missed


*RoseBud*...hope ya had a nice trip

Rain here today...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

40* and sunny.

Hoping the day's better than yesterday. It was cold, windy, and rough waters...but I still got 7 walleye and 2 northern pike. heading out again today, lookin' for Muskies. When the weather gets nicer I'm gonna' try my hand at fly fishing for muskies.


have a good day BHC


----------



## orangesunshine (May 12, 2013)

:ciao: morning all 

nice catch cubby---foggy 60's here for now---sure to clear and warm up to 70's---good day to harvest some plants in honor of our mothers


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2013)

Thank you 4u 

Since the older kids went camping with the Scouts this weekend, I wanted to do something fun with the youngest.  We stayed the night at a nice hotel 5 minutes from home, lol.  We got to swim and stuff.  I wore that kid out.  Love my PAX! 

I got a mini iPad off Craigslist.  That thing is so damn cool!  I'm still trying to get used to it.  Probably gonna take awhile..

Biu people!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 12, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there,have a great day also,wish my mom was still here with us,Im sure she is watching and celebrating.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2013)

> When the weather gets nicer I'm gonna' try my hand at fly fishing for muskies.



Now thats A Fight I would like...Stealhead here about the toughest Ive come too...with The fly Rod...I seen some nasty weather midwest..stay safe brother cub
:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 12, 2013)

LOve good fight with fresh water wolves  Had one attack me blow up dingy when I was kid tore through sank it and put his head to post fur the experience. Agressive it was and on mission fur blood to time took.

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 12, 2013)

Water wolves?  What are they and how big do they get?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2013)

Later y'all.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC!  

Besides loads of work last week and in the coming weeks (money is good!) the other thing going on for me this week is... "THE FLIP" 

Pop into my thread if you feel like answering some of my recent questions about this, but as for now.. I must hit and pass this glorious bong around. :bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Water wolves? What are they and how big do they get?


 
Be what we call muskie and big pike in the north and they can get big enough to makes me think twice bout dippin toes over side me canoe thats fur sure. Truly great fish to fight on end of line its the fight in the boat that can leave a pilgrem bloody ifin yual dont take care.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Later y'all.


 
Gets to sencin y'all dont like me much Mamme and sorry fur that. I'll try to stay away from fires y'all call familure ifin I can. Sorry gain

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

See y'all to fires in the back woods and sorry fur crashin thread TOA be mighty good one lastin to ways it does but dont want folks uncomfortable round me here so goin step back to my hats hung. Thanks gain the hospitality 

BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2013)

I'm not uncomfy, everyone is welcome here just like on the site. We do not judge and when we do, we know better. I don't think you crashed anything, maybe the nicknames to others seem cheesy or corny but that's what they might call it around where you were raised. Maybe others might not enjoy your candid stories or the way you talk.. But who knows or cares? We all are different people and that's what makes life great, variety! If we were all the same boring ol coot's then we wouldn't be here!! So fire it up, let the coal roll and the smoke fill the air :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: 


Windy and cool here, where's global warming when you need it? :confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I'm not uncomfy, everyone is welcome here just like on the site. We do not judge and when we do, we know better. I don't think you crashed anything, maybe the nicknames to others seem cheesy or corny but that's what they might call it around where you were raised. Maybe others might not enjoy your candid stories or the way you talk.. But who knows or cares? We all are different people and that's what makes life great, variety! If we were all the same boring ol coot's then we wouldn't be here!! So fire it up, let the coal roll and the smoke fill the air :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:
> 
> 
> Windy and cool here, where's global warming when you need it? :confused2:


 

Much abliged yur friendship pilgrem much abliged 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

We want BWD!  We want BWD!  :bong2:  :hubba: :hubba:

I dig the way BWD writes (and not only because of the most obvious reason).



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Windy and cool here, where's global warming when you need it? :confused2:



It is currently concentrated in So Cal (the rotten people here aren't the only reason I call it Hell).  92 degrees and *roasting.*  I walked to the _mercado_, but I ended up taking the stupid bus back so I wouldn't have a damn stroke.  :rant:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

Yual should switch to a canoe gets some fresh air while yur at it 

BWD


----------



## cubby (May 13, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I dig the way BWD writes (and not only because of the most obvious reason)




Please enlighten me to the "reasons", obvious or not....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

The "obvious reason" is that he is Canadian.  The "other reasons" include that he is a cool guy, I like his stories, I wish I lived in an unpolluted rural area and could hunt and fish without risk of poisoning myself, etc.  In addition, when somebody is genuinely friendly toward me, I tend to like them, which is more than I can say for the majority of humans.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

Like I said sorry and sorry yual disturbed to mr cubby yual been here long and well respected, aims not to upset yur trail. Like I be sayin I step back to me threads were its cozy 

BWD


----------



## cubby (May 14, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> The "obvious reason" is that he is Canadian.  The "other reasons" include that he is a cool guy, I like his stories, I wish I lived in an unpolluted rural area and could hunt and fish without risk of poisoning myself, etc.  In addition, when somebody is genuinely friendly toward me, I tend to like them, which is more than I can say for the majority of humans.





Whoaaaa, hold up there *YYZ*, I simply asked a question, thought maybe his name was Neil.
I'm neither disturbed by, nor opposed to, *BWD*, I just don't get the whole persona. 
I'm not trying to chase anyone off, or make anyone feel uncomfortable. This is an open thread on a public forum, all are welcome to post.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 14, 2013)

Im Stoned...

:ciao:  *BWD*...was in canoe last weekend rowing me girl around the Lake...Much fun

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2013)

Good morning Peeps,

Did anyone even miss me? I missed you guys.
I put 600 miles on my car doing the washington/oregon loop.
Had a good trip, sad trip, a necessary trip.

It is spring and pretty in my part of the world. So nice to have all my plants outside and nothing running in the house. Talk about a carbon footprint, i was trying to cool my whole house so my plants would be cooler..dumb. First time it has been quiet in this house in 5 years or so. They are happy outside! 

BIU PEEPS, i missed you guys and ladies...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm neither disturbed by, nor opposed to, *BWD*, I just don't get the whole persona.



If y'all believe he really talks like that, I have a bridge to sell ya.  :giggle: 

Bwd, your posts are very hard to read, let alone try to comprehend.  I can't read your fireside threads because of that very reason.  It just makes my brain hurt!!!  Not trying to be disrespectful, just say in'.  

90 degrees for a high today, yikes!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2013)

I missed you rose.

I bet it's beautiful watching the lady's bask in the sun.  .


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2013)

:ciao: ladies :hubba: 

Rose, glad you made the trip safely. W/b to biu!! :bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Whoaaaa, hold up there *YYZ*, I simply asked a question, thought maybe his name was Neil.


Okay, I apologize.  I thought you were making fun of me.  If I had known you were making a joke I would not have replied like a smartass.  I try to avoid hurting feelings on this site because I like nearly all the regular contributors, and that is saying *a lot* since I detest humans as a species.  People on this site tend to be cooler and more intelligent than most humans.


----------



## cubby (May 14, 2013)

Welcome back *Rosebud*, we did miss you. Plants swaying in the breeze, looks great doesnt it? 
I put out a bunch of house plants...now they have sun burn.... We're supposed to have 90* tomorrow, hopefully it will help dry the ground so I can break out the tiller....:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2013)

I went to a pot party at my brothers house, the likes I have not seen since the very early 70's...A bunch of rolled joints in the ashtray, like 10, a bong, my solo, my pot, his pot, dispensary pot..the only thing was my straight sister was sitting across the table from me...very weird and funny.
Wish ya all had been there.

YYZ,lol at you detesting humans as a species. I am glad you like us...I sound like Sally Field...

Cubby, I just don't get your weather..90's really? Is the mud gone from the snow?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2013)

Cubby it got cold here!!! Usually HOT???  Lmao


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> YYZ,lol at you detesting humans as a species. I am glad you like us...I sound like Sally Field...


Well, humans in general suck and deserve to be eaten alive by large carnivores.  We have human intelligence, but most of us prefer to be told what to think and what to do like any other herd animal.  If most humans thought for themselves, pot would be legal worldwide the way addictive poisonous tobacco is.  This forum is full of all kinds of people who actually think for themselves.  I gotta admire that.  :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2013)

Clean and fully loaded.  Who wants it?

Had to show off my funky manicure by my daughter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> The "obvious reason" is that he is Canadian. The "other reasons" include that he is a cool guy, I like his stories, I wish I lived in an unpolluted rural area and could hunt and fish without risk of poisoning myself, etc. In addition, when somebody is genuinely friendly toward me, I tend to like them, which is more than I can say for the majority of humans.


 

Much abliged fur the kindness. I have come to the realization that it dont matter were yual travel in this world be it by bus or trail, car or plane or even here to the world wide web. There will and always will be those who point finger to those who are different and says things like "Look at the retard" or "look that person dosent belong here lets pick on them" in hopes to be cool to others tryin to impress or to secure the status in the group they need to be. Its unfortunate these people are set to ways they are and its something I cant change. I can however respect the fact they might not be to blame cause we are who we are and raised to be. Once again I find myself upsetting those around me cause I be different and thats why I learn to just walk away. Once gain sorry fur bringin drama to yur thread it was not me intention. And to those who find the ha ha and point finger to me and call me the perverbial retard I am sorry fur ya and wish in good time yual find the human spirit something to consider as well in yur travels. I leave the thread now out of respect to TOA I ment no drama or upset here but thought I had right to speak my mind befur leavin me stump.

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2013)

BWD, no one has called you retarded. No one hates you. SM was honest about her feelings. She finds it hard to read your posts. Big deal. So what.

You seem very insecure, which I am too, so I recognize it. Lots and lots of people enjoy your posts and post to your journals and enjoy you. So, this is drama we don't need. We need you, not the drama.

Edit: Love the nails SM very pretty.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

I am very insecure as well.  I feel uneasy around most humans with whom I have nothing in common except species.  I live a reclusive life (sometimes I don't go outdoors for a week at a time) because of my misanthropy.  All of this may be PTSD symptoms, I shall ask my shrink.  OTOH I get on very well with humans who like the same things I do:  at Oi and streetpunk gigs, biker events, Simple Minds and Rush gigs, Scottish/Irish/Welsh fests, _Cannabis_ projects and gatherings, northern soul and skinhead reggae nights, _et cetera._  People in those contexts accept me for me and I reciprocate.

I get the same feeling on this forum.  I am in my element here.  I don't agree with everything posted but with 7 billion humans on earth I cannot possibly expect everyone to agree with me.  Not everyone likes _Nerdasaurus rex_es who use eight-syllable Hellenic and Latinate terms and scientific names, but I can be myself here and few people seem to mind.  MP is one of my online families.


----------



## cubby (May 14, 2013)

*Sm* pass the Pax.....


We _all_ need to just relax. Nobody's being called anything, beyond friend. No one's be ostracised, disrespected, or excluded. We all have our own style, sometimes they mesh, sometimes they don't. But we can all rejoice in the shared love of our common passion.:icon_smile: 


as for me.......Im heading outside, it's 86* and the garden is calling me. I'm gonna' do a little diggin' to see what the soil says. If nothing else I can mix up some soil for my container plants.


Take care BHC, enjoy your day.


----------



## cubby (May 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* and sunny  We got up to 98* yesterday   That's hot....unless you're from Texas, then it's sweater weather... 


It looks like gardening season is finally here. I'm gonna' turn some dirt today, till in some manure, and plant some tomatos and peppers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2013)

Rain today.  Perfect BIU day.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 15, 2013)

Caffeine...desperately need caffeine...

(gulp)

w00t.  Now I am awake.  :yay:  HIU  :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs!

It is 48 degrees here, good weather for sleeping in.

YYZ, I too am gulping coffee. 

Cubby, enjoy your digging in the dirt, sounds like fun. 98...wow.

Good morning 4U!  Good morning everyone.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 15, 2013)

perfect day in paradise---sunny 70's---busy, busy, busy---don't forget to make time for the nap and :bong: session  

good day to all


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 15, 2013)

Sheesh.  I went shopping for printing gear earlier today and (as orangesunshine said) the climate was fairly mild.  I dunno just when it occurred, but by the time I got back this afternoon the temperature had risen to around 93 million degrees Celsius (167,400,032 degrees Fahrenheit for the non-metric system people).  I feel like a big slice of human flesh jerky.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2013)

I dropped my pax on the tile floor today.  Mouth piece flew right, oven lid flew left, and contents right by my feet.  Doom and gloom came over me.   I put her back together and she was fine.  Thank god!  I panicked when that happened and very glad when I learned she survived her fall.  

BIU everyone, I wish I could.  Tornadoes touching down 100 miles west of me.  :-0 !


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2013)

:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: I just vaped bubba mama for the first time and I need to go to bed now. Is 5:45 too early? 

SM, glad your pax weathered the drop just fine.

:vap-Bong_smoker:  :stoned: :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2013)

Absolutely, and thank you.  

Way too early rose, lol.  You don't want to be bright eyed and bushy tailed at 3am.   It's kinda embarrassing... I took a 4.5 hr nap today so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2013)

Tornadoes 50 miles away right now, storms heading our way.. :-0

So much for law & order svu.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2013)

Hope y'all r OK out there SM!   


:biu: :bong:  need an icon for that one :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2013)

Good morning!

4U, you seem to be all alone here, we can't have that. 

Sm, i hope you are ok with the tornadoes so close.

I miss Duck.

But you know what, I am very grateful for the folks that stay and I appreciate each and every one. Thank you. I know (hope) the Duck will be back but I am talking about everyone.

Howard has his puppy class tonight. He is getting to be a big bear of a guy.
Vape it, bong it, pax it, mainline it, i don't care, just BIU peeps.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2013)

Duck is at TSD if u wanna talk w him...


----------



## drfting07 (May 16, 2013)

Hey BHC!

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2013)

Hi drift . How ya been?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2013)

:ciao: sm, rose (check user cp) DRIFTER 


4u 

:bong:  how y'all doin doin??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2013)

:ciao:  *Rose*


*Duck *will fly back in...i Look at it like this....he is a water foul  that flew south for reasons...but allways returns in the summer....ya know we just need breaks from time to time...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 16, 2013)

I talked to *Duck* this morning all fine.

*Rosebud*, hows Howie doing in school? 

*Mom*, how close were those tornados to you? 
I know someone in Granbury, he said his outdoor barn got ruined. After he hung up I wondered "an outdoor barn...as opposed to an "indoor barn?" I had to call back and ask. Turns out that an "outdoor barn" is just a shelter with 2 walls and a roof, for the horses to get out of the sun or rain without actually going into the regular barn. Learn something new everyday.
And you dodged a bullet with that Pax on the tile floor, bet you looked like this...:shocked:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 17, 2013)

annual bike week here this week,been busy with gigs and more gigs.....life is good for me now ..... weather has been great in the 80s and no rain,gonna shut down grow room after I harvest my last 3 ladies,gonna give it a break for a little while,way too hot in the summer months and the electric bill has been crazy last few months,I have 10 mason jars packed full and more to come....been lookin at some LED systems,any suggestions??......hope everyone is doing well.....peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2013)

Hope your safe *Smokmom*...watching the news on those tornadoes ....

*meetmrfist*...Ive seen some nice grows with LED...I have not tried any but I know they better...be sure do your research...

Harvest day here..3 Golden white grapefruits going Down

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 17, 2013)

:ciao: good Morning BHC,

57* and a bit drizzly, we need a little rain, just wish it didn't come on the weekend.

Seems like alot of people are harvesting, best of luck.  My stuff is all at 45 +/- days, so I still got a while to go.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2013)

Morning guys,

I too am wondering about you SM, I sure hope you all are safe.

Mr Fist, that is awesome that you have lots of gigs. wish i was there to hear you belt out some Janice.    I went down to the local grow shop and the lady there said LED's are like cell phones in the 80's.  It would have cost about 5 grand to do my little grow room. The heat is a pisser though. I threw mine all outside for the first time. I will be waiting on led's. 
Glad you have jars full to keep you thru summer and winter and fall....

Cubby, Howard is doing well. Every time he does anything at all correct the whole class bursts into applause. He is doing great and practicing sitting proud, looking like the poodle he will be. Thank you for asking. I will get a pic up soon.  He will be getting his puppy hair cut off next week.  I love him.
That is my novel for the day. Have "kids' coming home tonight..That will be fun. BIU!


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2013)

:ciao: Gang!

Busy here. Check out the journal if you would like. A lot of good stuff growing on this season in Drfting's Back 40.


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2013)

:ciao: SM :heart: :heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2013)

Back atcha drift.  

Hi everyone.. Been a little under the weather but I'm feeling better.  Guess I better get outta bed and go start my day.  My pax needs warming up 1st.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2013)

hey *drft*...you put any plants out yet....I have most mine out...Shed still in swing...gonna continue the flower room ..I feel I can keep the temps in check:aok:...just Harvested a golden white grapefruit..Im thinking on dropping some Pink mamas again...right now I have the Pinklemonaid/IBG benny made..

*Smokmom*....did the weather hit again?...I think I heard news last night say more twisters???...stay safe girl

*Rose*...after you throw a bud at hubby..do ya still smoke it if it dont blacken his eye?...:spit:

*meetfist*...you Gigging tonight bro?


okay BHC..be sure get your power Ball tickets..$600,000,000...:shock:..that would buy some nice bongs eh?

enjoy your day
:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2013)

I believe that the only "requirement" is that you post a pic of your bong.  

I am also impressed at how easy it is to make dry ice hash.  I think of it more as kief.  Mine doesn't have that hashy taste I get when I make bubble hash.  

I am also having a rainy day Saturday, though it looks as if it might clear this afternoon.  

Rose, enjoy the "kids".  My sis is visiting, but she visits so often that she isn't like having company.

Mom, take care of yourself!  

drfting, I am jealous of your outdoor grow.  Green mojo!

4U, can't even imagine that kind of money, however, the sis and I like to wonder what it would be like.  Lottery luck to all who play.

Have a great weekend and everyone be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2013)

Making dry ice hash use powder dry buds or cured trim, shake for 10 seconds... Scrape into pile... Shake 10 sec... Scrape into pile. Repeat till you start seeing a light shade of green then STOP.   The first run will be the best. 


I like finer micron di hash.... Presses into a nice goo.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 20, 2013)

what up peeps,another bike week in the books,saw tons of old friend an smoked tons of great smoke from all over.....we had a great turnout this year for our annual bike week here at the beach,11 shows in 7 days,5 packs of guitar strings,3 packs of 1.25s.....time for the annual trip to Santee for some fishing and RandR....hope everyone has a great week.....


----------



## cubby (May 20, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

   63* and cloudy. We got 5 " of rain yesterday, flash flooding everywhere. We need rain but not that much all at one time. We're supposed to get more rain over the next couple days, hopefully it'll be the deep soaking kind as opposed to the flood type. 

I put 3 mother plants outside a couple days ago. It's a little experiment. I grew them hydroponically, but I needed the room in the tent so I put them out in soil in smart pots. We'll see what happens.

*Mrfist*, enjoy your R and R, sounds like you earned it.

All right the rest of you, let's do this...


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2013)

Good monday morn!


What a great morning. Coffee, satori, flowers, pot, camera, dogs.




Howard says hi to you Cubby and all the rest of his fans. Is he a big mess or what?


5 inches of rain. I don't know about this weather of yours.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2013)

I forgot the most important pic,[/ATTACH]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2013)

nice yard *Rose*...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 20, 2013)

*Rosebud*, the yarden (I didn't misspell that) is looking great. And Howie's lookin' pretty good himself. He's got the puppy face workin' for him.
I like your companion planting.


*4U*, I see you down there, what's up brother? 

I'mma' grab my coffee mug and go set on *Rose's* patio.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*...Im good brother..Ill join ya on *Roses *porch...where she hide the Satori?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 20, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up peeps,another bike week in the books,saw tons of old friend an smoked tons of great smoke from all over.....we had a great turnout this year for our annual bike week here at the beach,11 shows in 7 days,5 packs of guitar strings,3 packs of 1.25s.....time for the annual trip to Santee for some fishing and RandR....hope everyone has a great week.....





Santee cooper?  Your gunna have a great fishing trip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Rose

BIU'ing some ClockWork Orange, Satori, ADXPE

Got a Bubba Mama and a Thia Lights hanging.

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2013)

Man, Oklahoma City got hit with horrible tornadoes.  Neighborhoods leveled.  

Devastating.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 20, 2013)

Bwd


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Bwd



I really hope this isn't directed at me or at the people of Oklahoma.

Hey bhc, hope your week has started off well.  I'm getting over a stomach virus, the good thing is I've lost a few pounds.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2013)

get better SM, we were worried about you.

I have never been in a tornado, has to be so scary.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2013)

I've never seen one either.  Knock wood!!!!!!!

We're under a tornado watch now and the weather man is predicting worse weather tomorrow.  I must keep the pax charged, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2013)

> I must keep the pax charged, lol.


:aok:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2013)

51 confirmed dead so far in OKC.  They're saying it was an f5.  The weathermen here who've been at it for 30+ yrs say its the worst they've ever seen.  

I'm really shaken by all this, ESP after the one in my area last week.   The joys of living in Tornado Alley.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2013)

Do basements help? What do you do in Tornado Alley to be safe?


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2013)

GOOD MORNING BONGERS!!

Cool and breezy here this morning. How is it in your part of the world?

BIU pEEPS!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 21, 2013)

morning Rosey,Smokin Mom,Cubby,4u,BWD,pcd,Toa,HempG,and everyone else on our fine little thread....hope I didnt forget anyone.....my heart is so sad for all the people affected from the tornados,please pray for those families and help anyway you can if possible,we have bad weather heading this way,hope nothiing like what they experienced.....my old computer took a crap yesterday so I found a nice used one for 100 on craigslist,using it for the 1st time,doing great so far....I cant believe how fast this thing is compared to what I was using.....I can fix my other pc but I have so much stuff on it that I dont want anybody to see,like bud pics and stuff...I am paranoid to take it to a shop and jeoperdise my security so it will sit till I figure what to do....time to BIU....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2013)

Morning all.  I am off to work here soon.

Rose, everything is beautiful.  I can just see me sitting in that beautiful yard and joining you with a little coffee, Satori, flowers, and dogs.  Can it get any better.

Mom, glad the tornadoes went by you.  I have never been in a tornado either, but I imagine that it is terrifying.  Stay safe.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

45* and raining, the ground is happily soaking it up.

*Duck*, good to see you back. Dealing with inarticulate trolls has unfortunately become an everyday part of MarP.

as to the rest of you fine folk............BIU BHC


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

45* and raining, the ground is happily soaking it up.

*Duck*, good to see you back. Dealing with inarticulate trolls has unfortunately become an everyday part of MarP.

As to the rest of you fine folk,............BIU BHC


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

Some the trolls even have a studderin problem round these parts 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

Morning all just chilling here at lax waiting on a friend to arrive ....545am...should be home. In bed....hope. all are safe and sound in tornado.alley


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2013)

Good morning BHC!

Woo, excellent thunder storms last night!! Slept well  

Today is the day I get my second HPS setup from F e d E x. I believe I'll be putting the second tent into flowering this week, yay! 

Good things round these parts, hope you are all very well and hey... BIU! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

orangesunshine has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


Good morning BONG HOGS,

This might as well be Minnesota  it is 43 degrees here with huge winds.. My poor little week stemmed pot plants outside, are wanting back inside.

BIU peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

I got the emergency kits together, weather radios and flashlights.  Oklahoma and the one here last week freaked me out!!!  Better to be safe then sorry.

Only 2 more days for wake and bakes.  The kids don't have school Friday or Monday.  A precursor to summer break, lol.

Hope everyone's having a good week.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Good to see you Sm! I hope you don't need to use your kits.

What are we baking with, wait, i will join you.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Hi rose, nice to see you too.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Ok, some satori in the solo to keep up with your pax...we could have a smoke off.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Ha ha yes we could.

On your mark.....get set......go!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2013)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Hi 4U, join us please.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 22, 2013)

Morning y'all 

Biu rose, 4u, duck, cubby, bwd, sm, mrfist, LSD , os... N others I missed 

:bong: (dab) it up !!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Morning y'all
> 
> Biu rose, 4u, duck, cubby, sm, mrfist, LSD , os... N others I missed
> 
> :bong: (dab) it up !!



Back atcha


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 22, 2013)

what up peeps,wake and bake here also with some og 13.....now what to do....Im baked....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

High there mmf.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up peeps,wake and bake here also with some og 13.....now what to do....Im baked....



Hit it again:lama:

:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hit it again:lama:
> 
> :bong::bong:




And repeat..............and repeat...........and, you get the idea.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

Thanks RB.... right back at you you potheads... 1234 1234....:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 22, 2013)

I hit it again,and again....whew this is the bomb....hey SmokinMom what up....


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

:bongin:

Satori, ADxPE, CWO, Thai Lights, Bubba Mama

:icon_smile: 

Blue Cookieberry Crunch, Banana Cookies


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

quack


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

quack you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2013)

no...no...

QUAK YOU! 






:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

quack off :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Quack yo mamma.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

Quak off you motherquacking quak quacker before I shove your quacking quack  head some quacking place that you sure quack don't want.



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Wow Duck, you win... You are good, very very good.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Ritz or goldfish?  

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

I ate way too many peppermint patties in the last ten minutes.

Howard got all his hair cut off. He looks like a real poodle with the longest nose I have ever seen, I think it has its own time zone.


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

Aflac........


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Hi Cubby!


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Aflac........



:aok:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow Duck, you win... You are good, very very good.



Probably get banned for it:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

It's the cubmeister.


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Probably get banned for it:holysheep:





A few of us may.......


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

quack it---nice to see the duck back


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Love me some duck.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

We do love the duck around these parts, and if anyone gets banned it should be me, I started it. Who knew you could get banned for saying quack.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

It's all rosies fault.  That troublemaker!!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

you are a trouble maker rb :rofl: and that's exactly why i :heart: you


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

That's me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Quack yo mamma.




:rofl:  thats gonna be my next cross name


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

quack it

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Hello bhc.

TGIF.

Any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hello bhc.
> 
> TGIF.
> 
> Any exciting weekend plans?



Tending gardens  


And yes TGIF.. tomorrow lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Oh shiz, that is tomorrow...ha ha!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

It's ok, I like your thought process! TGIT!! hah


----------



## cubby (May 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

44* and sunny, kinda cool out there, but I'll take the sunshine.

*SM*, where did you get that calendar ? 

I'm gonna' mow my lawn later, first time this year  After all the rain we've been getting it's long and lush and deep green. It's barefoot grass.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

> I'm gonna' mow my lawn later, first time this year



Oh cheers! I did my first mow last week. Even had to buy a new starter for the riding mower... jumping it for the last 2 years to start it has got to stop! lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

What kind of grass do you have cubby?  St Augustine is my fav barefoot grass.  Bermuda isn't any good at all.  We have both in our yard.

Isn't there some sorta saying about thurs?  I know about hump day, lol.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Thirsty Thursdays


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Thespian Thursdays? ... wait.. that's... just no.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Speaking of thirsty, I started a new med a few days ago.  I get drunk on *1* beer now.  No joke!  Gonna help my pocketbook and my waist, lol.

Hope my bff C will still enjoy hanging with me on weekends.  . I'll just stick to my mj.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

my kinda of date...cheap...:laugh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Reminds me of those Sonic commercials: "Wow, you're a cheap DATE!" hah


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Yes, officially a cheap date.   

I'll make up for it in steak and lobster, ha ha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll make up for it in steak and lobster, ha ha




Bwahaha!!


----------



## cubby (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What kind of grass do you have cubby?  St Augustine is my fav barefoot grass.  Bermuda isn't any good at all.  We have both in our yard.
> 
> Isn't there some sorta saying about thurs?  I know about hump day, lol.





My lawn is made up of a mix of grasses. There's Kentucky Blue, Red Fescue and Rye. It has to be able to take alot of water, or none at all. It has to survive harsh winters (it occasionally gets chilly here during the winter). And it has to be able to fight off mold, bugs, and neglect. That's asking a lawn to do alot.


I have no idea what they say about Thursdays.......but I do love me some fornication Fridays....:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha works for me!!


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes, officially a cheap date.
> 
> I'll make up for it in steak and lobster, ha ha



Anymore that is the cheapest part of the date:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2013)

good mornig....heading to a buddies to grab some cutts ..Grandaddy purp

have a nice Day..

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

> good mornig....heading to a buddies to grab some cutts ..Grandaddy purp



Ohhh I'm jealous!


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2013)

sm....... sounds to me like the beer kicks in the new medication........ I use to do that with xanax....... no more though.


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Ohhh I'm jealous!


 


X2


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> sm....... sounds to me like the beer kicks in the new medication........ I use to do that with xanax....... no more though.



I bet you're right.  The other med I'm on I can tolerate it just fine.  This one not so much.  It's a good thing.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

morning my friends---beautiful day on this edge of the continent---day calls for sunny 70's no fog---be chillin doing chores round the house today---getting some things in order in between bong rips---may you all have a great day---


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Chores?  What's chores?


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2013)

good morning all you bongers out there.

Cubby I bet you can get snow mold on your grass there huh. My dad's farm had the softest grass ever. I loved it..Don't know what it was. A native maybe.

I vaped some purple wreck yesterday. It was nice. I kinda miss my trainwreck.


It is 44 degrees here today. BURR, but it will warm up I am sure.

Sm, I didn't think you could drink with your kind of medicine... Makes your liver excrete the meds too fast and you could have a problem... sorry, being a mom again. Just love ya honey!

Taking all the lights down in the flower room as I am getting an estimate of new flooring in there while the plants are gone. Taking down that huge air cleaner will be good time to change the wrapping. What a job.
I better  vape some satori and think about it.

Orange, thanks again for the huge laugh.
Hugs all around.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

:ciao:sm---chores---to do list

#1 making cupcakes for my daughters class---got a call from the teacher yesterday---school assembly tomorrow---my kids getting an award that she doesn't know about---gonna bring the blow horn too---ha :bong: 

#2 store what i got curing :bong: 

#3 clean out the cat sheit from the raised bed that i have been threatening to plant veggies in for the past 2 months  :bong: :bong: :bong: 3fer thursday

#4 few errands in town---bbq chicken tonight:bong: 

#5 :bong: and a nap

#6 mow the back 50 weeds :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Orange..everything but the :bong1::bong1: can wait.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for looking out for me Rosie, I love you back.  For some folks alcohol is definitely a trigger.  However, now that I'm on this new med it is a good thing beer doesn't agree with me as the new meds can also lower the threshold.  It's a no win.  I may have to stop this new one as well, weird jaw probs just like the last one.  Sigh.  It's no fun playing guinea pig.  All I want to do is just feel better.  

BIU!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Mmmmmmm did somebody say cupcakes?  What flavor?  Chocolate with buttercream frosting sounds delicious about now.  What's the award for?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Damn, am I asking lots of questions or what???


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Orange..everything but the :bong1::bong1: can wait.




try this og duck---no iso for me today if i am to get anything done :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm did somebody say cupcakes?  What flavor?  Chocolate with buttercream frosting sounds delicious about now.  What's the award for?




she graduates to jr high and got an award for her writing coming---yrllow butter cupcakes w/ chocolate frosting---gotta find something to top them with---little diploma or something---just got to remember not to let the quality control taste testing not to get out of control


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

That's awesome os!  And I'm sure your cupcakes will taste just fine.  She's very lucky to have such an awesome dad.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That's awesome os!  And I'm sure your cupcakes will taste just fine.  She's very lucky to have such an awesome dad.




she might not think so much when i start laying on the blow horn :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

Os, for kicks I googled fun graduation cupcakes and saw folks using a square small piece of chocolate for the cap, and licorice strings for the tassel.  They were pretty cute but probably time consuming..

I bet your local party store will have some small plastic ones that will work just fine.  Please post a pic of the finished product.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2013)

i like it---screw the diploma idea---maybe a hershey kiss or a piece of red licorice bit on the top---i like it---thanks sm


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

I love the Hershey's kiss idea.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2013)

Good for her!!!! I bet you can find little diplomas, that would be cute. The girl knows what kind of cupcakes she likes. SM is right, you are a great dad.
No blow horn, really.


----------



## cubby (May 23, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> she might not think so much when i start laying on the blow horn :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:





No one's gonna' hear the horn over the cupcake eating... nom nom nom...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> No one's gonna' hear the horn over the cupcake eating... nom nom nom...




What?:ignore:


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2013)

HI THG, good to see you.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

:holysheep:   Nearly forgot I was out of grinded up, at the ready, weed for the pax.  My pill bottle was completely empty!!!!

(I keep my bigger stash in a hard-to-get-to place in the garage so I'd be SOL if I forgot to do this and the smaller one I just keep in the bathroom. )

I'm easily set for the next few days, it's a 4 day weekend for the kids...

Shew!!!!!

BIU with me as I breathe a big sigh of relief. :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2013)

you still stashing on top shelf in Garage *Mom*?.:giggle:..I thaught you fell from there one time?...Glad ya have some at the ready now...

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2013)

I'm there Sm. Just had a redo of satori, need to go to the store. We are redoing the bathrooms while the plants are out of there. Mr rb took all the lights, ballasts...etc out of there today. They floor guy will come tomorrow to measure. Think i will lower the blinds so he can't see my pot outside.

Tile, vinyl, etc? I got some thinking to do. Trying to make the house wheel chair accessible for mr rb if he needs it. Not sure what would be best. Google here i come. 

Glad you got the stash figured out, it coulda been a long weekend.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you still stashing on top shelf in Garage *Mom*?.:giggle:..I thaught you fell from there one time?...Glad ya have some at the ready now...



Middle shelf now.  :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

:bong:

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Middle shelf now.  :rofl:



:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Cool and sunny.

:bongin: some Satori

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (May 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

36* and sunny. It's chilly but it will be perfect later for doing some gardening.

*Mom*, it's Friday....TGI...


----------



## orangesunshine (May 24, 2013)

morning all---another day in paradise---help yourself to a cupcake---yellow cake---chocolate frosting---orange sprinkles---save 1 for my kid


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2013)

those look good *orange*...Ill take a half one


Hope everyone has a nice and safe weekend


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2013)

Oh, how cute. Orange sprinkles.  I would like one please. Thank you.
having some satori this morning as well.

Howard is almost ready to graduate from puppy school. He got a big boy haircut. He is 6 months now.


Cupcakes and poodles...


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Rose you really should post a pic of Howard everyday

Nice cupcakes Orange, but please quit teasing me. I have a sweet tooth the size of Texas and if I was there, I doubt that there would be any left by graduation.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 24, 2013)

graduation partys everywhere RB---if that's something that howie is'nt supposed to have in his mouth than---i suggest he was taking a nap when the teacher was teaching the no chewing part of the class---has his voice changed yet---i like his doo---he is a ham in front of the camera isn't he


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Duck, i don't want to bore anyone with howie.  I have a sweet problem now too... I finally got the peppermint patties out of the house, i ate them all... oh dear

Orange it is a party weekend. I know your proud of your little big girl.

Howard doesn't have anything in his mouth orange, that is his white ascot. lol..it is a bandanna. He squealed at puppy class that made me and everyone else cringe...The boxer scared him. BUT, on the way home a guy walked in front of the car and he did a big low woof. So he is like a teenage boy right now I guess. 
BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

I can't help it Rose. I absolutely love dogs


----------



## cubby (May 24, 2013)

Cupcakes and peppermint patties, mmmmmmm, all I need is a coffee.

I keep my peppermint patties in the freezer. It's a personal challenge to limit myself to 1 per day, usually at night with a coffee, just a little treat.

*Rosebud*, Howies lookin' good, getting pretty big too. Is he gonna' wear a cap and gown for graduation?


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Hitting the Satori in the Pax:vap_smiley:


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2013)

Doggone it my Pax need recharged

Still got the Da Buddha 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

Good morning Bongers, vapers, smokers and midnight tokers.

It is lovely in my part of the world, cool sunny morning. I just watered the girls outside. They seem very happy in their worm casting topped pots.

I am glad we get latte's instead of worm castings... aren't you?

BIU peeps, Mr rb and I are gonna go get is some trouble today... we are talking appliances. Or maybe just a towel rack.. 
Enjoy the day!


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Bubba Mama

:bong:   :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

I 'll join you with some Bubba Mama.  Copper river salmon for dinner, OMG.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Sounds great Rose and whole lot better then what I am having.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

Why are you not having something wonderful?


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Leftover pizza and what ever else I can find in the fridge. Got the munchies bad


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

:vap-red vapor: :vap_bong__emoticon: Oh the salmon, it was so fabulous. I thought you meant you weren't smoking anything good.  Now i understand..:stoned: .


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2013)

Hey guys.  Rose, save me some?  . Duck, whatcha got on that pizza?  I'll top it off with one of os's yummy cupcakes.  Rose didn't save me any peppermint patties. 

Hi cubby, fist, drift, 4u, toa, and anyone else I'm forgetting..

Well, a proud moment yesterday.  My 15 yr old son has been saving his money for quite sometime.  Yesterday he bought himself a beautiful red mountain bike for $449.  He's always been good about not spending his $.  My 14 yr old daughter is the opposite and spends it as soon as she gets it, lol.   Anyways, I'm proud of him, he's growing up and becoming quite responsible.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Bacon, green peppers and ham


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

> I thought you meant you weren't smoking anything good.



_What you talking about Willis? _


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2013)

I can pick the peppers off.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Well off to take care of the girls, the lights are coming on


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

SM, That is so cool he saved up for it. That is a great lesson in life. Our kids are just the opposite of each other with money too. AND, i did eat all the PPatties. shoot.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 26, 2013)

oh no......all the pp is gone ....my youngest son cant keep a dollar for more than 2 min after he gets it....allways been like that...hope everyone has a great memorial weekend,gonna try for some flounder today,got the boat loaded ready to go,rollin some joints for the day...... enjoy


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear, cool and sunny here

Good luck fishing mmf2


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2013)

:bongin: some  Thai Lights

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2013)

Some green for the page.

3 Clockwork Orange in flower


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2013)

Yabber dabber do!

New bong... Hell yeah! :bong: it up!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2013)

I swore I responded to this already.  Woke up at 1pm after having vivid dreams all night.  Still feel exhausted.  

I don't know what today calls for.  Maybe some retail therapy.

BIU everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2013)

LOL I was here earlier and told every one hi in the boners club...I erased it and decided I better not type yet.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2013)

Lol Rb bong it up boners!!




Did u go to bed hungry mom? Hunger can lead to vivid dreams..


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2013)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Woke up at 1pm after having vivid dreams all night. Still feel exhausted.



They must have been about me huh?


:rofl:



			
				Rose said:
			
		

> hi in the boners club



no comment..... but you weren't dreaming about me too were you?



:rofl::rofl:


Hey ToA:ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (May 26, 2013)

lmao....imma leave these alone....hahaha


----------



## cubby (May 26, 2013)

Sooooooo, what kind of club is this again??? 








I'm not necessarily objecting.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2013)

:doh:


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2013)

So, how's the weather?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

Lmao @ boner.  

Got a brisket ready to toss in the smoker.  Everyone is welcome to join in.  Don't forget your swimsuits.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 27, 2013)

happy Memorial Day peeps,gonna chill and do nothing all day except bong hits......


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

Sounds like a plan mrfist! Enjoy your day.
SM, that sounds good.

It has rained her a lot this weekend, sunny now, but more rain coming.

Duck, you made me laugh....

BIU BONGERS!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2013)

morning from this sunny and spectacularly gorgeous sunny day from the edge of the continent---happy memorial day to all those we remember---so far it looks like i'll be lying low trimming the last harvest---maybe bbq something just cause---had my eye on a blues band playing at the local dive bar---got outdoor gardening to do and soil top mix---dive bar is sounding better even as i type  

peace to all


----------



## cubby (May 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* and cloudy.

Went to the garden center this morning, just looking mind you......spent $300 on annuals. I have 50+ 12" hanging pots to fill so I'm going with New Guinea inpatients in shade and Wave petunias in the sun. Hoping to attract alot of humming birds and bees.

I got a turkey going in the smoker, mixing up some plant dirt, and working the pax.:banana: :banana: 


*OS*, have fun at the Dive Bar. It's been my experience that dive Bars always have great music and a fun crowd.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2013)

TOA....lets see that new Bong brother


Thanks to All The Military ....

WhOoooRA

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2013)

Morning BONERS! :ciao:  @ Rb


:ciao: duck!!  

Cubby!!

And everyone else !!

:bong: it up y'all... Please have a SAFE holiday!!

Ill get some pics 4u 

Y'all all have a great one!!!


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2013)

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Morning BONERS! :ciao:  @ Rb
> 
> 
> :ciao: duck!!
> ...



Nice to see ya Trill. I will try to keep it clean in here now. 

BIU


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2013)

It is to late *Rose*.

You have corrupted my brain.


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2013)

:bong:

needed to remind self what Site I was on...:hubba:

Thanks for the mental Rose...

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

I am sorry about any visuals or mental"s or brain corruption. No one was more surprised to see that then me, believe me.   Can we just pretend I didn't say that?

We have wind and rain, that is why i am inside on this memorial day. I used to enter rose shows on this day. Now I make lewd remarks on a pot growing site. I like you guys much better then the rose society. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2013)

Rosebud, I think your rain is heading my way.  I am working on an above ground sprinkler system for part of my yard.  I wasn't sure I could beat the rain.  However, I ran out of energy before I ran out of dry weather.

You talk about making lewd remarks on a pot growing site like it is a bad thing????


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

We're just having fun with ya rose 

Brisket, anyone?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2013)

my virgin ears---looks like i got my 1st name on the iggy list :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

This from my bff?

How's the brisket SM?

I am not cooking. It is yucky out and we have left over pot roast. I am getting stoned and looking for new vinyl for the bathroom.

LOL THG


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2013)

mmmmm. brisket


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2013)

Oh and I talked to Ozzy,

He is painting the neighbors porch and taking care of his OD grow, got some DD beans going. Said to give everybody a big Howdy and to tell them to have a fun and safe holiday.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 27, 2013)

when we gonna see ozzy again senor duck


----------



## cubby (May 27, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> my virgin ears---looks like i got my 1st name on the iggy list :rofl:






I'll be moving her to the top of my friends list,.......with a winkie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> We're just having fun with ya rose
> 
> Brisket, anyone?




yeah *Rose*..its all cool..I think it was *Mom *That came in one time and called us a bunch of Boogers.....

*TheHempGodess*...what ya meen





> I am working on an above ground sprinkler system for part of my yard.



Had to pull the Perma frost at day 54..spoted naner ..trichs a good cloud with ambers...Im Happy..other say she is ready at day 57
:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

63 degrees up to 90 today........ no rain in sight....... my normally 7.7 ph city water has been ph-ing at 6.5.......... not sure what is up with that....... hope it stays this way.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

mmmmm...

Bubba Mama

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (May 28, 2013)

rain this am, the girls could use a drink.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

72 and cloudy so far, calling for a high of 91.  

Boogers 4u?  Musta been YYZ.  

Biu folks.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Cubby- bad pic cuz it's cloudy outside, but trumpet vines attract lots of hummingbirds and bees.  They will take over if you let them, lol.

Weird, again the thumbnail is crooked yet the pic is upright...


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

Not crooked for me


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Weird!!


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

   54* partly cloudy. Supposed to rain today, I don't mind I've got another 40 or so hanging baskets to fill, and if it rains I don't have to water them in.

   Did someone say Booger....:rofl: 

 :guitar: I'm your Boogerman catch me when I'm passing by....:guitar: 

Oh, no, wait, that's candy man............candy, boogers....not the same....not for me anyway.........but I don't eat sushi either. 




*Mom*, that is a nice vine, I really like the color. And it's difficult for us to tell if the pic is crooked, because we have no idea what position you were in when you took it....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2013)

2 fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

Good morning.

SM, trumpet vine is beautiful.

I haven't biu yet.. must do that.

Duck, you like bubba mama in the morning?

I like all you guys in the morning.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

:ciao: fellow enthusiasts---cool and windy here this morning---perfect weather to mow the back 40 soon as i get some more of this coffee down the hatch---few errands to do in between bong rips and trimming---pretty quite otherwise

tested my soil yesterday---very low P---explains the airy buds i'm looking at now---remedied the situation for the next run with a mix of bone meal, kelp meal, seabird guano, lime, greensand, azomite, as a top dress---if it don't kill em---the next run s/b fat

all you all have a spectacular day


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

Did you do your soil test yourself Orange? How's your Larry's doing? I have 4 satori's up.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

morning my sweet Mrs. RB---yes i tested the soil myself with a $20 home test kit---the N was on the high side and K was also on the high side---ph came in the 6-7 range---i was pretty pleased to be in the know of where it's at

the larry og is doing its thing still vegging---should be sexing in the next couple weeks---thanks for asking

how bout you and your outdoor adventure---i imagine you gonna have 15' plants on your hands soon enough :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

Orange...kelp4less.com/shop/rock-phosphate/


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

thanks duck---i am fortunate to have a local feed store and used the bone meal for the P---i will get me some rock phosphate next time to mix into the OD pile

have yet to try kelp-4-less cause i can get most of what they got from the feed store

you will be pleased to know that i also hit the girls with a healthy heap of myco :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 28, 2013)

Got nice n drunk at the family shin dig, was spinning by the time I got in the car.

Thank god for grey goose and designated drivers!!


Stepped on a nail that went over an inch into my bare foot... It was the head also not the sharp end...

That felt nice.

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Got nice n drunk at the family shin dig, was spinning by the time I got in the car.
> 
> Thank god for grey goose and designated drivers!!
> 
> ...


 

put a little grey goose one on your foot?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

have two hugens hangin by their toes.:hubba:

:ccc: & of course a lil :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Got nice n drunk at the family shin dig, was spinning by the time I got in the car.
> 
> Thank god for grey goose and designated drivers!!
> 
> ...



oooohhhhh oooooweeeeeeee. Tetanus shot in your future?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2013)

ouch


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Dang toa...

Crappy day here.  Maybe it's because I haven't partaked.  Too lazy.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

Rose have you grown out some bubba mama?

I love the taste and I usually save this type for evening but we had a thunderstorming morning so had nothing I wanted to do.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

If you go to the BPOTM for May, you can see my bubba mama. Knocks my socks off. The taste is very hashy and earthy and danky, right?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

i saw---looking good mrs RB

what i wouldn't do to have someone doing my trimming right now 

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

I got strong blueberry smell and taste with a hashy after taste


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2013)

yeah  I tried to Rep the *Rose*..And so far looks best at the win this month...nice job *Rose*..*benny *would be proud....


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

sweet Rose


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Duck. Just trying to copy you up there^^^.

There are some awesome pictures over there, Cubby is no longer a picture poster virgin, orange, 4u, T4, nch, they are great.  

Vaping some nurse larry.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:


 
morning duck........ 65 degrees on the way to 91.... still no rain in sight..... my yard needs a drink of water.


bong hits all around yall.


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* and cloudy, good day to do some gardening  

Gotta mix up some soil so I can put my hot peppers in smart pots. Maybe plant some Banana trees.....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2013)

It is raining like crazy here! Good day to clean up the joint. oh, and maybe smoke a joint.

banana trees Cubby? They sound big. Why smart pots for your peppers?..say that fast five times.

Duck, there are two mallards that are calling the neighbors roof their home. They must have eggs near by..it is fun having ducks in the hood.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

Rose ...They are entertaining that is for sure.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 29, 2013)

morning---bit sore today after a full day of yard work yesterday---bong rips, beers and sunshine baby---anything not to trim my herb---maybe tomorrow


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

Orange....I have been using that excuse since it has warmed upped.

I guess I better go start the tractor so I can fix my driveway

But there again, there is always tomorrow


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2013)

This is what Kali wants to do today.  This is  Howards big sister.


​


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

I like that dog, I'd bring her fishing.

*Rosebud* I put hot peppers in smart pots so at the end of the season I can move them into the sunporch and get a few extra harvests off them, they'll produce into early November. 
My Banana trees will get pretty tall about 8-10 feet which is good considering this is Minnesota, but they won't produce fruit, they're part of my tropical garden along with a variety of Elephant Ears, Canna, Castor beans, and they serve to provide cammo for my weed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2013)

I looked up your castor beans Cubby. They are cool, I don't think I would want them near my dogs though. I like Elephant ears, are they shade? My yard is so small..shoot. I do have a couple of canna's in pots.  That is a good idea about your peppers.

Kali would run away in a second. She is a street fighter type. She is a good girl and has saved my life with Howard,,,she beats him up and they have a great time.
 Back to cleaning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2013)

she looks too small to be Howies BIG sisster

Back to it:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

High BHCers

I just woke up.  I got a reprieve from taking the kids to school so i spent the whole morning snoozing.  I think I've been exhausted from all the wild dreams I've been having.  . Sometimes I wish they'd just stop.

It's cloudy here, we could get some severe weather later this afternoon.  A perfect day to biu and stay in my jammies.  

It's hump day.  Hope y'all are enjoying your week.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

SmokinMom is there anything you have quit doing lately? Like Drinking Coffee or soda? Any meds you have quit taking recently? That may be the cause of your vivid dreams.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2013)

I think she needs to PAX more

I have a family member had disturbing dreams after she experienced severe weather like you did...maybe some sleep aids would help?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

You guys are probably on to something...

I have pumpkins growing by my fence again.  . You guys will have to give me your best growing tips, I'll post a pic later especially since I already have a concern..lol.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

4u said:
			
		

> I think she needs to PAX more



I concur :bong:

SmokinMom...I was going to grow pumpkins but ran out of room I was also going to grow watermelons too...maybe I can find room for those. I love iced watermelon on hot days Not so much the pumpkin


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

:ciao: Evening BHC,
Hope all is well. Beautiful evening here, Iced coffee with a hint of black sambuca, gental wind (after a rain), and my Pax..............


*Rosebud*, those casters are not really "pet compatible", Those are what the poison Ricin is made from, but they look cool. I've been growing them for 20 years.
The Elephant Ears are considered a shade plant, but I've grown mine in full South sun and gotten great results, but you gotta' water every day, and deep.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Evening BHC,
> Hope all is well. Beautiful evening here, Iced coffee with a hint of black sambuca, genital wind (after a rain), and my Pax..............



Zip up your zipper cubby..lolol.

Biu y'all.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

I love girls without mites


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Hot, sunny and humid here, going to be a wonderful day

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I love girls without mites


 

we all do..... even the girls 



65 degrees on the way to 91....... no rain in sight..... pull out the sprinkler.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

They sure do *G 13*, they sure do


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

   67* and sunny, supposed to get up to 80* today, with rain and thunder storms. The yard is looking green and healthy. 


Mites are marijuana cooties................


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

And that is saying it nicely...*cubby*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

My right eye keeps twitching.   

Good morning bhc.  I gotta take my kid in for his check up then lunch at his fav Chinese place.  Then it will be time to biu.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2013)

:bong:

great to be Mite free Huh *Duck*?


need to take Nico car in for work...I hate machanics...


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts---supposed to be hot and sunny here today---gonna do my best to stay put and trim trim trim---in between transplanting clones---and :bong: :bong: :bong: ---step away from the bho  ---i sure could use some help---tunes, $ 200/lb, lunch, all the herb you can smoke---beers are optional ---what a drag---i hate trimming


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

Good morning, you all are up and attum early!

Orange, send me your pounds and I will trim them. Didn't you used to have a helper? You need a helper. How many plants are you trimming.

Cubby, i am glad you found your mite spray and it is working. I think that SNS is a nice line up. I have just used the one systemic. glad there is more stuff available so we can help with the BORG.

Cubby and Duck are mite free!!!! Great news.
SM, stress on the eye?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Toss some pizzas in and I'm on my way os...lol.

Something bit me on the ankle and I can't stop itching.  It's driving me freakin' crazy.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Good morning rose.  Yes, the eye quit about the time I hit submit, lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

Didn't you used to have a helper? You need a helper. 

she'll be here next week


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2013)

I would love to help..*Orange*.....but I have 4 plants ready for trimming myself...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

thanks to all for the offers to help---i would no doubt take you up if we were closer proximity---i'm sure i can find some other things to do to procrastinate the inevitable---a bad day golfing with complete strangers is better than a good day trimming


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

We are ripping out or bathroom, my little grow room bathroom. Yes we are designing it to have room for my grow.  Since the babies are outside, better go for it.  I keep filling my solo, taking a hit, setting it down and losing it. They need an alarm or something.

Orange, do you really think i am going to have monsters out there?


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

A clap on clap off maybe Rose or a key-chain whistle.

Doing a BIU session here before going out and changing a flat, no good tractor tire. I think I would rather be designing a new grow room

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

Orange wait till they snap, then take your hand and run it down the buds from top to bottom a few times and waalaaa. Done


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

ha ha duck---that's exactly what happens to the lowers going into the hash bucket

RB---did they re-veg since you moved them OD

fortune teller says you be bending them tops a couple times if you do not want 10' plants above your fence line


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

Try it for all


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

The ones that were in flower have had no stretch or no reveg. Except one that I put out a month before the others. The ones i put out in veg have stretched like crazy. I cut a good 8 inches off Jock Horror and could take 8 more. 

I don't want them above my fence as that neighbor is not very nice. I am going to tie some flowering branches down... What do you guys use to tie down outside?

Back to the bathroom...i hope i get to use a sledge hammer or something.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

i like to bend---seems every time i have ever tied down the lines are in the way---one year i tied to bricks so they could be moved and not encumber tending the lowers or soil---thought it was brilliant---was better than drilling holes in the sides of the buckets and tying there---still ended up tripping over the lines and bricks

what you chopping *4u*


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

When my plants get to tall. I take the very top and bend it to ground level or as close as I can get to ground level. In a nice gentle bend. Gives ya massive colas on each branch.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

he he he he ----got out of trimming again---golfing in an hour---little short course prolly go around a couple times :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

Enjoy your game Orange.. I like your brick idea. I can spread out back there.

Duck, my dad used to have these U shaped metal things that I think he kept the barbed wire on the fence with. I wish I had some of those. These are low enough that I could peg most of them.. I better get on that. 

That must be very tricky when you bend over the top...Wow, i am going to look  at that.
Thanks you guys.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

think those u shaped metal pieces you are referring to are called garden staples


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

Can i find those? I will look. They were about 2 inches in length and sharp on the ends and you could nail them in the ground?  Thanks.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

if you can't find those---anything you can use as a stake will do---you can pound a stick into the ground


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2013)

those staples are called ...barbed nails...and found at the feed store where they sell barbed wire...but they wont work in the ground...I made my own useing a wire cloths hanger...use the straight part thats about 12 inches and bend in half...

*orange*,,,,you lucky Dog....Im still working the Pink Lemonaid trimming


TMT= :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

4U, thank you. That is a good idea.

Keep trimming boys!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Hey bhc.  The storms last night knocked the orange flower on my pumpkin vine. 

My pax is all charged and ready..gotta wait 45 mins though.  Bah!!


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

BIU 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

Just took one wall of wallpaper down. Howards last class is tonight. It has been really fun. I wonder if they will have little diplomas shaped in dog bones.
I have to go BIU, it is an emergency.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

Ha ha how cute would that be, doggy diplomas!

I think it may be breakfast for dinner...yummmmm pancakes..mmmm.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

False

TPBM is drinking heavily and smoking hash


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM is drinking heavily and smoking hash



I bet you are!!  Haha wrong thread os.


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

GO Howie!!! 

*Rosebud*, when I need to bend a plant, I do it Bonsai style. I use a piece of copper wire and wind it a couple times around the the main stem then a couple times around the branch I want bent, and bend it, slowly. This would also work for you because your garden is not just weed production it's aesthetic. 
I don't know if you're "new worldy" or not ,but copper is supposed to contain good energy.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> GO Howie!!!
> 
> *Rosebud*, when I need to bend a plant, I do it Bonsai style. I use a piece of copper wire and wind it a couple times around the the main stem then a couple times around the branch I want bent, and bend it, slowly. This would also work for you because your garden is not just weed production it's aesthetic.
> I don't know if you're "new worldy" or not ,but copper is supposed to contain good energy.




i like it---copper is good---the stiffness pushes of the wire the branch outwards ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM is drinking heavily and smoking hash




You crack me up Orange...

Cubby, is that why the copper bathtubs are over $10,000.00? I mean, i love good energy...  I think I will try that, seems like a gentle way to do it. Not the way I tried today, I took a pitch fork and stuck it in the ground and tried to put branches thru that but I broke a branch almost off. I clipped it back together, I need to go get a bandaid on it. So far i am flunking high stress training. Does copper help you in some way? I find that very fascinating.

Howard received his star puppy diploma today. The teacher asked me if he ever did anything wrong and I said no. She said she didn't think so. She thought that the class really helped him come out of his shell a bit.

Good night bongers of the world.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM is drinking heavily and smoking hash




True 


:bong:



*Rose*..hope you proud parent and take pics of the BIG Boy Grad


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 31, 2013)

Os: I only hate trimming after about the third or fourth day lmao

Exactly why I stopped running weekly perpetual.

:bong: it up!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 31, 2013)

Wooooooo going to be warm and humid in my area today. High of 97 with extremely high humidity. Alright grow room, time to test you out!!!! I have increased fresh air flow into the room, and have vented my 2 tents into the ceiling where it will filter through and exit the 2 metal vents at the top (it's above a garage) 

Hope everyone is well and everything is Green for everyone  


BIU! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rose now that you got all these suggestions you will have to try them all.

Congrats on you and Howie for graduating. :woohoo:

BIU Time:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 31, 2013)

morning all---another epic day here in paradise---the to do list of the day includes getting started on that trimming---funny how the day starts with great intentions to git er dun and the wheels are off the bus at the first turn   :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (May 31, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

   63* and sunny, supposed to go up to 80* today, rainer hard last night so it should be a muggy day.

*Rosebud*, I don't know how copper is supposed to help people but have seen it used for years in odd ways, like those bracelets that people claim "balance their energy". 
Buuut when used to to train plants you can more gently bend a plant to your will over time than you can by tieing it with string. I like it because the plant stays a single unit, unlike with string. You can easily move a copper bent plant, a string bent plant you have to either leave it in place or move the plant and everything it's tied to.

Congrats to Howie and you, what's next one of those Ivy League dog colleges...


----------



## cubby (May 31, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning all---another epic day here in paradise---the to do list of the day includes getting started on that trimming---funny how the day starts with great intentions to git er dun and the wheels are off the bus at the first turn   :bong: :bong:





Funny how those wheels fall of when you point the bus towards the golf course...


----------



## orangesunshine (May 31, 2013)

ha ha cubby---you read my mind---it would be a great day for golf if i can find somebody willing to push the bus

on another note---is the copper pushing the branch away from the trunk because of its rigidness


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2013)

I have enough plants I can do everyones suggestions Duck, good idea.

Cubby, do you start down at the bottom of the plant with the wire? How thick of wire? Yes, i would like you to just come over and show me and do it.

Orange, good luck with the trimming or golf whichever is the bigger need. How was your game yesterday?

More wallpaper to take off today. It is going well with a clothes steamer.
But, BIU!!!!no would be the time to smoke um if you gottum.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2013)

69 degrees on the way to 90...... small  chance of rain........ small chances of rain in forcast each day for next 5 days....... got my fingers crossed. 

bong hits all around yall.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

More scratching today, seems like I rubbed upped against some poison ivy


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2013)

OH NO DUCK, we don't have that here, do you have stuff to put on it? Hope so. 
Cubby, I heard mumblings of Harvard scholarships for the poodle.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2013)

yall make sure to check under the seat if your riding on a bus........ just saying


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2013)

yeah...maybe find my 12 elbos

*Rose*...if ya hubby has a roll of electrical wire..ya know the white and Black coated stuff...Ive seen those used a lot around the web..good call *cubby*...so Did Howie get a Grad Hat?


:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (May 31, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah...maybe find my 12 elbos
> 
> *Rose*...if ya hubby has a roll of electrical wire..ya know the white and Black coated stuff...Ive seen those used a lot around the web..good call *cubby*...so Did Howie get a Grad Hat?
> 
> ...



He just got a diploma and a toy rope. Around the web? I think he and Kandy could be great friends.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2013)

:bongin: on the :21 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (May 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, do you start down at the bottom of the plant with the wire? How thick of wire? Yes, i would like you to just come over and show me and do it.





*Rosebud*, you just wrap the wire 2-3 times around the branch/stem where the desired bend would form the juncture, then 2-3 times around the branch your bending, then slowly, carefully bend in the direction you want. The rigidity of the copper holds the bent branch in place. The length and diameter of the wire needed depends on the diameter of the branch being bent. A thicker branch needs thicker wire. 
I can't claim to be the originator of this technique (wish I could), it's used extensively in Bonsai shaping/training, that's where I discovered it. There are videos on YouTube that show/explain it better than I can.

I'll be over this afternoon, Satori, iced coffee, and plant wrasslin', a good time will be had by all...


*Orangesunshine*, The wire isn't really rigid, think of the bendability (is that a word?) of soldering wire, about the same, depending on thickness. The strength of the branch you're bending _from, (_the anchor point) supplies the tinsel strength to hold the bent branch in place. A skinny branch cannot be used to bend a thicker branch.

I wish I was better at explaining this in words, I guess we'll be making a video demonstration on *Rosebuds* patio.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2013)

Mr rb has two kinds of copper wire, and I will try it this weekend. Thank you so much for typing all that out. I have never tried bonsai before. 

Wouldn't that be cool if we were all closer and could help each other out? we would all be at Oranges trimming but eating well.

Thanks again guys! My peeps, gotta love um.


----------



## cubby (May 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be cool if we were all closer and could help each other out? we would all be at Oranges trimming but eating well.




Ha, everyone would be there.....except *Orange*.....he'd be out golfing...


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2013)

Lololol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Ha, everyone would be there.....except *Orange*.....he'd be out golfing...





FOUR.....

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2013)

69 degrees  partly cloudy.... on the way to 91..... slight chance of ran this evening...... time to go move the sprinkler.


Why isn't there a strain called pro v1 ....... the back cross would be called pro v1x   

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a bong.. smoke it... :bong: 


Oh it was over 91° in my tent yesterday with 63% humidity. Holy Sloth!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2013)

looks to be in the 70s today....but cool  61  in the :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2013)

We are having fun now, demo is fun, huh? We are redoing our growroom/bathroom....Mr rb is pulling out a small wall....  Dusty dirty wall board dust... I be BIU.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning all.

Rose, demo is fun, but building it back like you want it is the real fun.  I am still working on my kitchen (money dictates I do things one part at a time), but am loving it.  I am gaining so much more counter space and a nice bar.

I may have to do my bathroom next to make it a little more grower friendly.  My flowering closet is accessed from my master bath.

I have a little (plumbing) work to do today and then am hoping to be able to work outside in the yard....or maybe go look for some morels.  The weather has been right for mushrooms.  Supposed to get up to 77 today.

Everybody have a great weekend.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

I am L A Z Y today.

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am L A Z Y today.
> 
> :bong:



I am E N V I O U S !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2013)

I am S T O N E D 

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning all


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Afternoon BHC,

Well, pretty productive day around here so far. I took down my Christmas lights and put up my shade cloth, my potted peppers were getting hammered by the sun, and the Christmas lights didn't seem to be of any benefit to them. This month we have had 22 days of rain, more than Seattle. Lawns and trees and such are lovin' it. Gotta' go get some barrels today to make an ATO for my hydro, a compost tumbler and 2-3 rain barrels.

*Rosebud*, enjoy the demo, that's the fun part.......the clean up sux :cry: You're like the Bob Villa of marijuana.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't feel like cooking and now I cannot decide on what kind of pizza I want.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2013)

You want chicken and artichoke? Oh no that is me... Your a duck, so you might want pepperoni and sausage.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

They don't have chicken and artichoke Rose sounded good too.

Now it will more likely take me hours to decide.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2013)

Hold this *Duck *..:bong1:  while you decide...


I like onions and bacon


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll have pepperoni, Italian sausage, ground beef, and jalapeños, but no ham (I don't care if you call it _Canadian Bacon_, it's still ham).


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

dang-it *4u*.... I had decided and now I have to start all over.:laugh:

Bacon, onion, and hamburger....maybe...did anyone else watch that show USA of Bacon, or Bacon USA, or something like that. Got Bacon everything.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I found one...thanks cubby


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Mmmm I want pizza now.  There's a lil ma and pa place here that delivers....  Ohhh eggplant parmasean...mmmmmmm.......can't decide, everything's good.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

I ended up with loaded nachos and apple pizza...sweet tooth got me


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like a feast.  Mr rb has the old bathtub and surround out and all cleaned up. He is so tidy. Thankfully we have a hulky neighbor that I think could lift a car. He helped get it out of here. I ordered the new one on line this morning. Seems like almost too good of a deal, but they are the manufacturers so no middle man?

I want pizza.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2013)

I get a lot of really great deals online.  Cutting out the middle man can make a lot of difference.

I never ended up going plumbing today (hangs head in shame).  
But I did get my fridge cleaned out (I didn't have to call Haz-Mat, but it was close), and did some work on an above ground sprinkler system I am running.  If watering is not easy, I don't do it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2013)

the watering system will be nice for you. 

I remember thinking you only cleaned the refrigerator if you moved. LOL, Mr rb had other ideas...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sunny and windy here. I think we have had high winds every day since Thanksgiving.

BIU and clean them fridges and when you all are done you can come do mine :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,

50* and a bit cloudy, but pretty nice all the same.





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If watering is not easy, I don't do it.




I got 2 words for you *THG*,............NEKKID...............RAINDANCE....

What could be easier?


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

hello fellow bong users


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

Duck,  don't ya get sick of wind, i do. It must be hard on your feathers.

Cubby, It is a beautiful day here and after I give mr rb a haircut, i am finding his copper wire collection and going to the garden.

4U, good morning,

Orange, which is winning, golf or trimming?

Hi SM. HI THG, Hi everyone else. mr fist, mult, and everyone else i am missing.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

I sure do Rose...I sure do...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is going to be a beautiful day here, too--76, but no wind.  One of the things I really like about where I live is that the wind seldom blows.

Cubby, when we get a certain age, it is better to keep our clothes on.  I am quite sure that I would anger (or scare) the gods with a nekkid raindance.

Rose good luck with the wiring and bending.  When I first started growing in the early 80s, we planted mj behind the tomatoes in a small greenhouse.  We kept having to bend them over and stake them down.  LOL, decades later I learn that this is a called lst.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone....rainy this morning...should be in the 70s again today...Have a pool terny toGot the permafrosts all trimmed up...looks like Gooey Mom  is on Deck...also a Freeman Genetic Gal that is just wonderfull..dropped some Beans I got from *TCVG *years ago...78 skunk s1..only 3 cracked outta 12....Have a great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2013)

> a nekkid raindance.




:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all of you BHCers 

It's hot here.  Swimming after lunch and 30 minutes...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

Afternoon all  

High 80's here today, and I added some more ventilation up in the room so hopefully I'll have temps more in check today! 

Hope all are well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been at MP 3.5 years. I just received my first bad rep and it was unsigned. I know who sent it, if I copied it here, you all would know who sent it too.  Why do I care? Beats me. His initials are BWD. Thanks bwd! I feel like a kid who had perfect attendance until I got sick at the end of the school year. Oh well... it speaks volumes.

I am vaping some satori, join me?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

Wanna see our new bathtub?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have been at MP 3.5 years. I just received my first bad rep and it was unsigned. I know who sent it, if I copied it here, you all would know who sent it too. Why do I care? Beats me. His initials are BWD. Thanks bwd! I feel like a kid who had perfect attendance until I got sick at the end of the school year. Oh well... it speaks volumes.
> 
> I am vaping some satori, join me?


 
Sorry Mamme

Bad rep screaming? Didnt you call BWD a school girl for complaining about rep?

Pass the torch to whom yual choose

It is what it is 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

Great minds think a like Rose

I am vaping satori too:bong:

Nice tub and facets.:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sorry Mamme
> 
> Bad rep screaming? Didnt you call BWD a school girl for complaining about rep?
> 
> ...


Ok, you wanna do this? No i don't believe i called you a school girl. I will call you a drama queen. I thought you left? Of course not. You need attention. I won't be giving you any, anymore.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

So, how bout that tub?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So, how bout that tub?



Where's your girls at?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

They are all outside  I have a satori reveg that looks like salad. I am serious. Romaine. I have no idea how to grow outside. we will  see. It is dirtier I see already. We have some dust storms around here so i guess will be vaping dusty pot.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 2, 2013)

Bwd


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

Spray with water in the morning on windy day few days before harvest. Will wash the dust away.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Rose, that's amazing!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

switching over to Bubba Mama

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wanna see our new bathtub?View attachment 205009





*Rosebud*, great lookin' tub. Is it deep? You need to lounge in that with a Pax....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm smoking a joint of nurse Larry on the patio. First time using the kindle.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

> I'm smoking a joint of nurse Larry



My mind is in the gutter...no comment


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Rosebud*, great lookin' tub. Is it deep? You need to lounge in that with a Pax....



I got too loaded on the n larry joint, couldn't see the kindle any longer.

Yes Cubby the tubby is twice the depth of our old 70's one. I can't wait to fill it with epsom salt and soak away the troubles of the day. I don't really have many troubles in the day and I am happy about that.  I keep thinking about buying mr rb a pax but I guess i am too cheap but i have to say, if he has my solo and i need it... And we rarely smoke the same kind at the same time. He needs his own.

SM, what's with the crazy avatar?


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My mind is in the gutter...no comment







Great minds think alike.............:rofl::banana::rofl::banana::rofl:


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I got too loaded on the n larry joint, couldn't see the kindle any longer.
> 
> Yes Cubby the tubby is twice the depth of our old 70's one. I can't wait to fill it with epsom salt and soak away the troubles of the day. I don't really have many troubles in the day and I am happy about that.  I keep thinking about buying mr rb a pax but I guess i am too cheap but i have to say, if he has my solo and i need it... And we rarely smoke the same kind at the same time. He needs his own.
> 
> SM, what's with the crazy avatar?





just tell him you "broke in" the solo just for him........


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

How is that dirty? I am old, although sex has been around a long time.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

can you smell me---i need a bath---you have good taste RB


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 2, 2013)

Rose... I LOVE the tub hun!!

:bong: it up!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 2, 2013)

And yyz skinhead :bong: it up baby... Hope your doing ok and not upset.  Don't know what's going on in your world but hope yer ok!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Biu folks, my pax is charged and fully loaded.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

It's a great day to grow weed

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2013)

67 degrees cloudy...... 60 percent chance of rain...... got an inch of rain early last night...... everyday is a great day to grow-- duck....... morning everyone...... time to get high.


----------



## cubby (Jun 3, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

51* and sunny, havin' a little breakfast, then out to dig in the dirt.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

High ho, High ho, it's off to dig, in the dirt today, High ho, High ho:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Duckys brite and cheery...

I'm cranky.   I feel like I was up all night tossing and turning..lol.

Biu!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

Slept like a rock here Sm. 
Cooler temps arrived and ya can sleep real good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2013)

Monday....Monday....


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

High 4u:ciao:

Did you have a good weekend? Any fishing? They are hammering them here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

Good morning peeps!

A beautiful day in the great northwest. I am taking the rest of the old wall paper off the bathroom walls. fun huh? 

I hope you all enjoy your  gardening today. Close to the earth is a good thing.
Hugs to all. well almost all. kidding.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

I c, u stole my zzzs.  

Rose, when you're done bring the rv and strip mine.. Lol that sounded wrong..


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> can you smell me---i need a bath---you have good taste RB



Of course I have good taste, look at my friends. like you. And don't be coming in here all smelly and stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Of course I have good taste, look at my friends. like you. And don't be coming in here all smelly and stuff.



Unless you are reeking of weed

Then it is ok


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

True that^


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

My kids only have 4 days left of school... :-0 and the bigger ones get out at noon Wednesday and Thursday.  Ack!!  

On that note, biu!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

morning all---day 2 marine layer here---no sunshine---yesterday i went to a lazy river where there was some sun---full day---what a blast---burnt my back falling a sleep in the sun---great day had by all

gonna actually start the trimming project today---hope to be done by weeks end---i see a more than normal trim pile for the hash bucket---never too much bubble is my motto


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2013)

Another great day in the mountains--sunshine and temps in the mid 70s.  I have been trying to talk myself into going to Pilates this morning, but I just can't make myself.  I get to go crawl under a trailer house later today and run some new water line--that and some outdoor gardening will be enough strenuous activity.

Rosebud, I find when doing things like taking off old wallpaper, good bud helps a whole lot.  I can get into the end result.  For example, when I am sanding something to paint or finish it, I can get into sanding to see the beauty of the wood come through rather than just be in a hurry to get done.  The same with weeding--I see the beauty of the garden come through with every weed I remove.  

I hope everyone has a wonderful day where ever you are and whatever tasks or non-tasks the day brings.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

i got a whole lot of yard that needs weeding thg---lots of beauty to be seen when your done---plenty of herb---i'll even feed ya---c'mon---after the weeding prolly some trimming too---when can i expect you


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

break time on the :21


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 3, 2013)

Bong bong bong it up!!

The pax on CL is 80 bux not 40... Still cheap!

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

break time on the :20


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2013)

I have my plumbing job as done as I can get it until the electrician shows up and runs power.  I am loading up my last bowl of Satori and am preparing to work out in the yard.

I am babysitting 2 dogs this afternoon.  I love dogs--they are so much better behaved than children and mind better, too.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

break time on the :11


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2013)

:bong:



:bong:



nap time


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

break time 3/4 done with peeling wallpaper. BIU, I am.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 3, 2013)

T-99 mins till BIU

:bong2:

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost 7G.

I am done with the paper, it is a hot day to do that. 

I haven't done the copper wire thing yet. Maybe later this week.

Satori to the rescue.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello and good evening rose, cub, duck, 4u, 7, drift, fist, thg, os, toa and the rest of the gang.  

My pax wiped me out earlier and after the crappy nights sleep, I took a healthy nap, lol.  It's ok, I got the grocery shopping and dishes done.  Bribed the kids to fold/put away dirty clothes and vacuum the carpet.

Beer butt chicken in the oven, c'mon, there's plenty.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SM, what's with the crazy avatar?



Just saw this.  I'm not real sure.  I used it a few yrs back.  I loathe socks and sandals, lol.  I don't really know.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

i like your daughters smiley sunshine way better


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 3, 2013)

Reckon Im the same, likes the smiley sunshine one too 

BWD


----------



## cubby (Jun 3, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hello and good evening rose, cub, duck, 4u, 7, drift, fist, thg, os, toa and the rest of the gang.
> 
> My pax wiped me out earlier and after the crappy nights sleep, I took a healthy nap, lol.  It's ok, I got the grocery shopping and dishes done.  Bribed the kids to fold/put away dirty clothes and vacuum the carpet.
> 
> Beer butt chicken in the oven, c'mon, there's plenty.






Why would you fold and put away "dirty" clothes???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Ha ha, doesn't everyone do that?  . Just keepin ya on your toes..

Are you coming for dinner or not?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish i could come, i am hungry and pooped. I am making an omelet for the guy i live with. I'm thinking peanut butter and jelly for me. 

That was funny Cubby. Dirty clothes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

:bongin: it till my lights come on

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2013)

on the :36


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2013)

Some _*GREEN*_ for the page


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2013)

Very pretty Duck,

Some puppy for the page


----------



## cubby (Jun 4, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

*Rosebud*, Howies lookin' good sitting out there, the yard's lookin' good as well.

I decided to go over to the head shop and get myself another Pax, so I can have one in my hand, and one on the charger. Maybe a green one....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

Good morning 4U, Duck, Cubby, Orange, SM, THG, and all the rest of you bong hogs.

I am getting ready for some company the end of the week, need to clean up the joint and dust off the sheetrock dust.

It is another beautiful morning here, i hope it is where you all are.

BIU!
CUbby, wow another Pax? Good for you, the man knows what he likes.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

Waiting for Howard to come visit


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

OH what a sweet face... Is it a male or female...what a lovey. Thanks for posting that Duck. He/she looks huggable.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

He is a goofball.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubby, that green one looks really sweet.  I'm so glad you and ducky are enjoying it so much.  I would have felt bad if you boys spent the money and thought it was crap.

Cute pups rose and duck.  I'll try and get a pic of Tex in a bit.  

My pumpkins are growing like crazy.  Wonder what they'd do if I gave them some ferts.  

My last full day of no kids before school is out for the summer.  Yay joy, lol.  It's now that I'll really work on my tan.  

Os, 4u, has school already ended for your kids?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

I would take them socks off if you are working on your tan Sm...:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

Great idea Duck, off with the socks SM! Iremember those last days of school and the kids were so happy and the moms were so not.

Duck, is he a really big lab? or is he a mix? I like him.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mix....Picked him as a pup at a truck stop in GA. He was running around loose and almost got hit, so I picked him up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok he was pretty pissed that I woke him up then got him outside in front of the pumpkin plant.  He's looking so old these days.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

He is lucky to have you. He is a big boy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

For some reason I can only attach one pic per post via my phone...and now it's sideways.. Lol.  But when clicking the thumbnail it's upright.  I give up.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

Even sideways your pups are cute SM


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

What a cute dog SM. Does he only like his family or does he like everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Just his family..he doesn't like strangers, especially men.  I wonder what happened in his last life.  We got him from the animal shelter when he was several years old.  Of course once he gets used to someone he's fine.


----------



## cubby (Jun 4, 2013)

Cute dogs. 

*SM*, my mom had a dachshund that looked exactly like yours, his name was Freddy.
In the first pic he looks like ...."You brought me out here...FOR THIS??? I'm going to lounge on the couch."


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

BIU  ;:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Get the new pax cubby?

Biu for me ducky.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

:bongin: some Clockwork Orange for ya SmokinMom:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently Pax are very popular.............my head shop was out. I'm gonna have to order online I guess.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 4, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Apparently Pax are very popular.............my head shop was out. I'm gonna have to order online I guess.



yeah they are, my local headshop is ALWAYS sold out. they even have people coming in to reserve the ones that are on order.


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow!  I didn't realize they were that popular.

Speaking of, I enjoy bringing my pax when I soak in the tub like now, lol.

Biu guys and girl.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 5, 2013)

I so wish they were cheaper for the "poor guy" .. 

I can't justify it when I can just use a $20.00 glass piece.... :confused2:


----------



## cubby (Jun 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

   50* and cloudy today, the garden is happy with all the rain and cool temps.

I want a "Fluffy Cow". I just saw the on the news, that would be so cool. I'd still eat it, but he'd look cool right up till the BBQ...





			
				EllisD said:
			
		

> I so wish they were cheaper for the "poor guy" ..
> 
> I can't justify it when I can just use a $20.00 glass piece.... :confused2:




I don't see the prices of Pax coming down until theyre newness/popularity fades, then they'll come out with the "New And Improved" model.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

Cubby, I grew up with cows, i love that fluffy one. I to want one. It was so cute.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 5, 2013)

75 and sunny


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sunny and warm and the Pax is full.

Time to get busy

BIU  

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

GUESS WHAT??????

Someone you guys know is coming to my house for a visit..... Do you want to guess who????

I am super excited.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2013)

President Obama?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Hahaha @ ducky.  

Good morning you guys.  Tomorrow is the last day of school for the kids, ack!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

Obama and Orange would be great.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

High


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Smokin....took care of it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2013)

Tha 1st Lady?????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

:giggle: :giggle: Al Roker.?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Obama and Orange would be great.



That way when you want to get both their attentions you can just call out "Hey *O*"  and they will both think you are talking to them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

I would be pretty nervous hosting the president and Orange...lol They would just go play golf.

Weedhopper, the first lady would be cool too., I would be more nervous with her then obama..funny.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That way when you want to get both their attentions you can just call out "Hey *O*"  and they will both think you are talking to them.




:giggle: 

My curiosity's killing me...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

great golf story

i picked up a used ping driver from ebay a few months back---hit a drive---head flew over a fence---across the road---down an embankment---head went 30yds---further than the ball---i call ping---they said mail in the shaft so we can evaluate the break---got the call yesterday---the club is no longer produced---"would you mind if we replaced it with the biggest baddest driver we make today"---i said naaah---it was used---don't you have another beat up used replacement lying around---they said no---we have to send you the new bigger badder better---took my specs---new club is on the way---now that's customer service---i'll tell various versions of that on every hole to everyone i ever play golf with till the day i die

if my daughter didn't graduate grammar school yesterday---i would say it was the best thing that happened yesterday---no doubt the best phone call i had in a long time

j/k on me saying naah send me a used one

looks like i'll have to find me some more time to tee it up

sunny high in the 70's today---no fog---life is good

enjoy your trip to see the *Rosebud*---*Smokinmom*

you all have a great day---don't take any wooden nickles


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW, that is very good customer service, I guess. Score for you Orange. YAY


----------



## cubby (Jun 5, 2013)

So when is this little get-together??? You never know when a bear leading a fluffy cow might show up on the patio...


*OS*, that is good customer service, now don't let that club go to waste...  And congrats on the daughters graduation.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

I would love that Cubby. It is tomorrow or Friday,not sure which. It is very exciting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Party at roses.  What shall I bring?  

Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

You and your pax.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the Mr needs a pax rose.  

Went to lowes and bought a few flowers to plant out front.  They were big time discounted to .57 each.  They are a lil neglected but not dead yet.  . Lets see how long they last, Or how soon I can kill them..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2013)

BIU til more Strangers Stop by


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU til more Strangers Stop by



Look what the cat dragged in.  . 

What's up ozzman?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see you Ozzy, you were missed big time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Ozzy


----------



## cubby (Jun 5, 2013)

Howdy *Ozzy*, good to see your grizzled old puss around here. Hows things with you?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU til more Strangers Stop by




was that just a tease---good to see you man

shots of patron all round---oh---and hold onto this for a minute  :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea, that was a tease!!

Duck duck duck goose.......

(I c u down there duck )


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2013)

I c u up there


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol you disappeared...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

cool and overcast.

Hey Ozzy nice to see ya made it back

Busy day here catch a later.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning today is the day my company that you all know is coming. I am very excited... no more guesses?

It is overcast and hot here. It was 90 yesterday, i was so happy my plants were outside and me not trying to keep it cool in the grow room.  Good sentence huh? not.

ICU, Mr fist, hope your jamming this weekend.
SM, buying almost dead flowers and hoping they live is  very optimistic thing for you to do.

Don't work to hard today Duck.


----------



## cubby (Jun 6, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

50* and misting. No yard work today......


*Rosebud*, enjoy your company whomever he or she may be.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 6, 2013)

morning all

little morning fog sure to clear for another epic day in paradise

new driver s/b here in  a day or 2

nice to see ozzy pop in---where is he now---ROSEBUDS HOUSE  

chillin around the pad here today---take care of a pile of paperwork maybe do some gardening


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU til more Strangers Stop by




:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2013)

Help,,I be drowning. Freaken rain is nonstop. My grass is loving it though.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Help,,I be drowning. Freaken rain is nonstop. My grass is loving it though.:hubba:



The late afternoon ended up nice.   

Biu friends.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I am spending a few days with a friend you all know.  I came for a visit and to help with plumbing.  Can you guess who it is?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2013)

President Obama?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmmm....ozzy?  

You gals behave yourselves and don't get into any trouble.


----------



## cubby (Jun 6, 2013)

Howie???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.  I am spending a few days with a friend you all know.  I came for a visit and to help with plumbing.  Can you guess who it is?




Hick?


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2013)

or maybe *Rosebud*..isnt she working on a bathroom remodle?


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2013)

THE HEMP GODDESS IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!

We just smoked some nurse larry on the patio, wish ya'll were here. This is pretty darn fun.  BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2013)

:yay:

you girls have fun?

and isnt it against the rules to .."Hook Up"?...

sure is cool to put faces to names huh?....Much :heart: Ladies

:bong:


gonna take this ..Fab Dog next week


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 7, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU til more Strangers Stop by


 


what up ozzy......... long time no see.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

cool and overcast.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 7, 2013)

good morning potheads.......69 on the way to 85 today....... 60% chance of t-storms this afternoon........ going to look at a pax this afternoon I hope.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2013)

Good morning Bong Hog...it is 68 degrees at 5 am. we may be in for a hot one.

It is very cool to meet someone in person that you have talked to on here for so long.   I don't think it is  a hook up, is it 4U? If we are breaking the rules tell the mods, oh wait. 

Have a great day all ya all... THG will be taking me to home depot today.. oh boy!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 7, 2013)

morning all,storm is pushing through,lost power last night for about 3 hours,got to reset all my timers,east coast isnt in a good mood this morning.....was there a Ozzie sighting that I missed? what up Oz I hope all is good....wish I was hanging with Rosie and HG on the porch,hope u all have a great time.....BIU folks......


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Howie???




And the winner is Cubby! THG came to see Howie, and they have already been kinda making out...


----------



## cubby (Jun 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> And the winner is Cubby! THG came to see Howie, and they have already been kinda making out...




:clap::clap::clap:



:ciao:Good Morning BHC,

50* and overcast........but the garden's happy.

*Rosebud, THG, *have fun with your remodel project.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2013)

afternoon all

suns just starting to show here---spent the night hot tubbing at a local hotel---pretty fun---i need a nap

p.s.---got my new driver yesterday:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello bongers/paxers.  I've been outside with the Girl Scouts today helping them paint a big Map of the USA on the blacktop of an elementary school playground.  I'm speckled with red, blue, green and red, lol.  It looks SO good!  Our girls have to go back on Monday to outline the states in white.  If I can do some clever editing ill post a pic.  

Biu for me please.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 8, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hello bongers/paxers.  I've been outside with the Girl Scouts today helping them paint a big Map of the USA on the blacktop of an elementary school playground.  I'm speckled with red, blue, green and red, lol.  It looks SO good!  Our girls have to go back on Monday to outline the states in white.  If I can do some clever editing ill post a pic.
> 
> Biu for me please.




I can clever edit for you if you'd like  I dabble in graphic design. 




BIU all! Rainy rainy here for days, hope all is sunshiny and well where you are.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2013)

Morning all.  We are having an incredible time.  I never thought 2 old ladies could smoke so much.  We went shopping yesterday and this morning I am going to start earning my keep.  I wish you could all be here with us toking on a little Satori and drinking espresso!

BUI everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 8, 2013)

cheers i be there in spirit---nice to hear THG---thought that RB might be a bit of a wild one---lol--j/k

heavy marine layer here today---great time to water o/d---sunny 70's a bit later

you girls stay out of trouble :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> cheers i be there in spirit---nice to hear THG---thought that RB might be a bit of a wild one---lol--j/k
> 
> heavy marine layer here today---great time to water o/d---sunny 70's a bit later
> 
> you girls stay out of trouble :bong: :bong:




Too late to stay out of trouble. I have never had so much fun in the plumbing section of home depot. And I am the wild one Orange, and don't you forget it. lol  I fear THG has to go under the house today... What a girl!  

I too, wish all ya'll were here, I really do. This is big fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, I have to post this pic cuz it really made me laugh.  

Have great Saturdays everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2013)

Now thats freaken funny,,I dont care who ya are. I bet he takes the little Blue Pill.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2013)

is that a Nanner?



:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2013)

Good Morning  BHC :ciao:

another wonderful day here weather wise, at least so far

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah we got a real good rain earlier this morning. My Garden is loving it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2013)

I got sun burn


OUCH!!!!

the Pontoon is Great:lama:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2013)

Good afternoon Bongers!

The Hemp goddess has left the house, that was big fun. What a great lady and plumber and grower.  I now have a sink in my bathroom. 

4U, it is  hot and sunny over there?  Did you wear a hat? 

BIU Peeps!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2013)

No Hat *Rose*...top of head is RED....Glad *THG *was able to help you out....Did yall swap Satori?...Im a meet that *Godess *someday Im Sure...maybe you as well...make your way to the Fest ....gotta go shoot pool today...looks to be 65*..a bit overcast...

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2013)

4U, since THG lives in a non legal state, she didn't bring any with her, just a touch, but she went home with some Nurse Larry and I think she is in love with Larry. (and Howie)

Why didn't you wear your hat? Your poor little red head. I bet it was big fun out there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 9, 2013)

I had a hat on at the start...but it blew off:doh:...and yes Loads of fun...Ill be sure get some pics somday...Have a great day Girl

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

No hat needed here, maybe a rain coat.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC

53* and cloudy. 


*4U*, I feel your pain. A couple weeks ago I went from a shaved head to a red head........damn sun.... 

*Mom*, I love that pic, the Nana's got such a pervy expression...:rofl: 



BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2013)

Good morning bongers, a beautiful day here. 55 now headed for 75, my fav.

I have tea brewed to give the hungry girls outside, I think it will burn them the way it is so I plan on using a cup of tea to a gallon of water, I fear i made it way too strong. I will drench them instead of foliar feed. Does that sound good, I watered them good before the drench today. 

The bathtub is coming on a big truck today. excited too see it in real life.

BIU peeps! I hope everyone of you have an exceptional monday!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

*Rose* what did you put in the tea that you think you will burn them?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't measure anything Duck, and thank you for your advice. I used seabird and bat guano, molasses, alfalfa meal (a little) humic acid, a teaspoon, a little soy meal, and a little bloom food. It just looks stronger then any tea i have ever brewed. I usually measure, but i was in a hurry. It looks black.... What do you think Duck?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2013)

Good morning to all.

My Compost tea is always black Rose,and it aint burned anything in my garden yet. I Bubble mine for 24 hrs before I use it.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinda hard to say Rose without measurements, but If you cut it, it will still work

humic acid will turn it black. My teas are a dark brown but I do not use humic acid or soy meal in them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2013)

Morning all!  I had a great drive yesterday.  I am at my sis's, about an hour away.  She was the doggie babysitter.  I'll shop and drive home this afternoon.

Rosebud and I had an absolutely wonderful time.  I did a little work and both Mr. and Mrs. RB spoiled me rotten while I was there.  Rosebud I missed not sitting on your wonderful patio with you this mnorning.  I had espresso and Satori to wake up to--it doesn't get much better than that!

Rose, I watered down my tea--I read to do that when I first read about making tea.  I think something like 1part tea to 3 or 4 of water.

It is gorgeous weather.  I have about the same climate as RB with about the same temps.  Hope everyone has an absolutely wonderful week.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you Duck and WeedHopper and THG.  I have bubbled it for 36 hours or so and i have enough to do the whole back yard, flowers and everything. 
I will do 1 part to 4 parts water.

Thanks again..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

I cut my teas 1 part tea 1 part water for veg girls.

For flower I do not cut them. 

Running CO2 is flower and am not in veg.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2013)

I woulda sworn thg was legal..but I've smoked since then, lol.  I'm jealous I wasn't there with y'all!

Howdy bhc.  Man was I hung over yesterday.  A few pitchers of piña coladas washed down by some beer topped off with some yummy satori, I was feeling no pain Saturday night.  I'm starting to feel like myself again, lol.

Hanging out pool-side in the shade, letting the life guards keep the brats safe.  

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

> I woulda sworn thg was legal



THG is under the age of 18?


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL. I think she meant a non legal state.

Duck, the girls are fed, i was in a hurry and should have measured. It has been so long since i did a tea, i ran out of my super soil and have made more.  Can i keep the tea bubbling for a couple more days and use again? I think i can but don't remember.

The bathtub is here and I tried it out dry with clothes on in the garage and it is pretty cool.

Thanks again.

SM, I got loaded just hearing about all you drank and with satori and seizure meds... oh dear. Glad your alive.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2013)

Rosebud, you are going to love the tub.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

welcome home THG---wish i was there sipping lattes and burning the sativa contemplating the day ahead with you 2---graduating to more sativa breaks,lunch, dinner discussions, and cocktails too 

hello RB---bet you got the heavy hand pouring the molasses---don't sweat it---you can always add water to make it the lighter color you prefer---IMO think it's better not to foliar feed in the OD cause that sweet smell just makes it more attractive for those unwanted insects

all others---PEACE :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2013)

Rose...I try not to go over 48 hours, but if you do add more molasses(sugar) to feed the microbes.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again. 

Thank you Duck.

Wish you could of been here too Orange, and all ya'll.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Drizzling here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

Good morning ducks and bears and oranges and moms and bong hitters!

It is very breezy here today, but it is early. I am cleaning up my bedroom today..the floor people will be here this week.

I hope all is well in your parts of the world. BIU..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Cheers Rose. :aok: 

Hoping all are well here. Very rainy today/tonight and good temps.

No work today so I'm going to BIU!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

How's the sunburn 4U?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2013)

Triple digits are coming soon. Gonna be hot hot hot.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

morning all---cool fog today---perfectly normal for this time of year---likely to clear for sunny 70's later

looking for an excuse to put aside all responsibility---get out on the course to try the new driver

:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Triple digits are coming soon. Gonna be hot hot hot.



Aren't you excited?  

Umm, no, lol.

Good morning everyone.  I'm just up from 11 hrs of crappy sleep.  Not sure what's on the agenda.  Maybe soaking in some vitamin d.  I think I'm running low.   

Biu!


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> looking for an excuse to put aside all responsibility---get out on the course to try the new driver
> 
> :bong: :bong:





Shouldn't that read "*Putt* aside all resposibility"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmfao cub!

I agree with him, btw.  Rose is doing enough stuff for all if us.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

see yaaa---fore


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

Have a good game Orange!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2013)

I need some ear plugs, anyone got any?

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2013)

Since when do Ducks have ears....:confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2013)

Yur making me laugh. Reminds me when we stuck some hotdogs in the ears of a buddie who had passed out at a party. He couldnt hear anything eather, And he was lucky they were Hotdogs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2013)

Hot dog ear plugs, lol...

Here's the USA.  It's really big and I'm kinda short so it's the best i could do with my camera .  The girls did a great job and definitely earned their Silver Award.  It's the covered play area of a local elementary school...

Biu with me bhc.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2013)

It won't let me post more then one pic at a time.  Here's another one so you can tell how bright the colors are.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looks nice SM


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Since when do Ducks have ears....:confused2:


 






Morning potheads....... hotter than he!! here today.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

Good morning BONGHOGS!

 Sm, that is a very cool map and beautiful too.

G13, and a squirrel tail? Is that our mr duck?

We have way too much to do today. Everything has to be moved out of the bathroom and  the laundry room... even the washer and dryer. And we need to hide my outside plants..

I better bong it up and not stop.

I hope it is a great day for each of you. It is a beautiful morning in the 50s here.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning BONGHOGS!
> 
> Sm, that is a very cool map and beautiful too.
> 
> ...


 
Map does look nice....... he is a duck of a different breed..... sshhhh not politically correct to call it a squirrel tail........ best to always keep your plants hide in my neck of the woods........ it's ok to take few extra hits of Satori....... so I'm told...... can't speak from personal experinces yet....... I got plans on changing that........ it will be october before I feel 50's again.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2013)

Great pic G13

Rose...If only I could be so cute

:bongin: the Satori myself...Trying to get a bunch of stuff done before the storms hit later.

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 12, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

Raining and 53*. It's rained every day for the last 2 weeks.   I'm gonna' go look around the garage to see how much wood I've got, I may have to start building an ark.....


*Grower13*, that critter looks....interesting  


*Mom*, the kids did a great job. And your photography ain&#8217;t bad either. 

*Rosebud*, don't work too hard on the remodel. Slow and steady, Satori at the ready.... (Pax Puffin' Poetry... )


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Great pic G13
> 
> Rose...If only I could be so cute
> 
> ...


 
news reports say there is gonna be a heck of a line of wind driven tstorms going across the country today......... says 1/5 of population will see it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2013)

HOTTTTTTTTTT here in Texas.:evil:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning all.  Weather here is good--a high of 78 with the next 2 days in the low 70s before it gets into the 80s again.  I think the storm is going to miss me.

Rosebud, are they putting your floor in?  You will have to post some pics.  Be sure and don't work too hard--take plenty of breaks to recharge yourself.

SM--the map turned out great!

Have a great day everyone.

My plant sitter did a horrible job.  You know how hard is it to check something everyday and make sure there is water in the res?  It is a good think assault is illegal.  I came home to this.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2013)

That is so horrible, i can't  believe it. I think assault is ok in this case. I would be so ticked. That is just ugly.

The floor people come tomorrow and it is going to take two days I guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

I am making the guy buy me some Satori seeds.  There were 6 Nurse Larry and 2 Satori.  I still have a Satori vegging, but he has to pay somehow doesn't he?  

Rosebud, glad the floor guys could get there this week.  It won't be long now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2013)

Im Gutted *HempGodess*...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Morning all.  Weather here is good--a high of 78 with the next 2 days in the low 70s before it gets into the 80s again.  I think the storm is going to miss me.
> 
> Rosebud, are they putting your floor in?  You will have to post some pics.  Be sure and don't work too hard--take plenty of breaks to recharge yourself.
> 
> ...





I believe that pic is a viable defence to assault, if I were you, somebody'd get punched.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am making the guy buy me some Satori seeds.  There were 6 Nurse Larry and 2 Satori.  I still have a Satori vegging, but he has to pay somehow doesn't he?
> 
> Rosebud, glad the floor guys could get there this week.  It won't be long now.




what a knuckle head---mojo to you THG---up side is new seeds and one less x-mas present


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2013)

:holysheep: 

 THG



:hitchair: plant sitter bad:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2013)

Horrible pet sitter!!!!  

I'm sure with a lil tlc they will be back to thriving in no time.  

Water-logged.  Hope I'm not getting swimmers ear.  

Biu!


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 13, 2013)

feel for you hg, glad he wasnt watching any children.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 13, 2013)

what up peeps,been super busy with band drama,our bass player up and quit after a gig last weekend over some **...so we have been tryin to get a decent replacement since.....we are booked solid for the summer season,no bass player yet after 4 auditions....life sux....tryin another dude tonight,might have to cancel this weekends 2 niter....on another note my son rolled his 6th perfect game last night bowling in the scratch league,awesome bowler,wish he would go on the big pro tour....hot and humid again today suppose to hit 100 again....sorry I havent been on here in awhile....hope all is well....dang THG that sux, Rosie have fun with the remodel,SM the map looks awesome......BIU BHC and have a great day....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning Duck... how are you today? Sunny and 70's here, so it should be decent. 

:aok:

BIU!! :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

62* and sunny. Supposed to get to 80 today, hope it dries out the garden a bit.

*Mrfist*, good luck finding a new Bass player, Bass players are always so flaky. I think they feel under-appreciated.



BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2013)

cubby....you get them storms?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2013)

:ciao:

65 today with some rain...

need to take Kandi in for hair cut...and trim up a couple Critical plus

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

Good morning all,

Mr fist, if i played the bass, i would fill in till you found some one. what a bummer, i sure hope you find someone that works in quickly.  Congrats on the bowling son...very cool.

Tell Kandi hi 4U...i love her.

Well, mr rb moved the laundry room into the dining room and everything else is out of the bathrooms ready for them to tear out two floors today. The oldest one has asbestos so they wont touch that. It will be loud and dirty here today.. (sounds like a party). ha

Cubby i hope you get the weather that dries out your soggy soil.
Duck, are you in the path of storms? I hope not.
BIU peeps.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

Mr rb moved all but this huge reveged satori into the shed today. It looks pretty funny, thought i would share.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

BIU peeps!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice Rose. Want me to keepem for ya???


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, WH, just for a couple of days, thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning all.  I think I got Rosebud's weather from yesterday.  It is cooler today (and tomorrow) and put down a little rain.  Then back up into the mid to high 80s for Father's Day.

I started some seeds yesterday (utters long audible sigh).  I think I will probably put some in organic soil again as it is summer and I have some super soil cooked up.  I have a single Satori in veg, so I will probably take some cuts from her today and put them in the cloner.  

Mr Fist--I dated a drummer several years back--I love the term "band drama".  Hope you find a bass.  I know it can be hard to fill a slot in a band.  And I also know how you hate to have to cancel a gig.
What an accomplishment for your son!  My mom was a great scratch bowler, but never made the magic number--she was in the 290s often but never got closer than 298.  All my siblings and I bowled, too, but we were never that good.  Congrats to your son.  

Rose, I love the plants being in the man cave.  You must be getting excited.  When the floor gets down, you can really start to see everything going together.  It won't be long now. 

4U--looks like trimming is the activity of the day--for Kandi and for your plants.  I think Bo the Dog is going to need a trim.  I took him to the river for the first time yesterday and discovered that he loves to swim.  We went to the river yesterday with friends to see how he liked the water.  I hadn't taken him to the river since I had him.  He ran right for the river, jumped in, and swam like he was an old hand at it.  Don't we love our dogs.

Hope things dry up for you Cubby.  We always pray for rain here.  Duck, keep your tail feathers dry.

I am cleaning house and working on making a pot rack for the kitchen.  I found one online that I liked, but it was too expensive and too large for my space.  So I am copying the design and going to make my own.  I got the wood cut and sanded yesterday.  I am going to put a clear poly finish on the wood today.

I hope everyone has a great day and is neither too hot or too cold nor too wet or too dry.  I think i will mix up flowering nutes and change reservoirs tomorrow.  Right now, I think I will have some more Satori.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

> I started some seeds yesterday (utters long audible sigh)



Curious... why the sigh? :confused2:


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> cubby....you get them storms?




*Duck*, we have not had any storms, just rain for the last 2weeks. My lawn looks great. 

*Rosebud*, those plants look happy in the shed, maybe you should grow out there and put the lawn mower in the closet...

*THG*, don't let your _former_ plant sitter near the new seedlings. He's covered in bad MOJO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Curious... why the sigh? :confused2:



It is like starting over.  My "plant sitter" let a res in veg run out of water and 8 plants that were about 5 weeks old died.  So, now I will be about 6 weeks behind.  I only have 1 other plant in veg.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

:ciao:  Hi everyone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

OHHHH... I understand now THG!    That sucks!! 

I thought of it as "hey this is great, a new strain and the chance to watch some new ones pop" .. but after that many weeks, surely it's frustrating!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2013)

:bong2:

:joint:

:bong:

:smoke1:

:stoned:

Today is so freakin slow (at least business-wise) . Hope everyone is doing well and :bong:'in it up. 

Currently opening jars twice a day on the latest j47 batch...:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Hi everyone.




HI Dman,
I was thinking of you yesterday, how are you? Hope all is well!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2013)

Rose you seem to be one busy girl lately with all your remodeling.

Also Rose, we were suppose to get 70mph winds, ended up with 10

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

Duck, I am so glad you didn't get those winds, (yet?)  

 I am a busy girl and could someone please explain why Howard is out eating grass and suddenly runs in the house to my feet where I am transplanting baby satoris and barfs!? Why? I guess he knew something bad was gonna happen and he needed his mom??? 

7g, sorry you are so slow today, that must make the time drag, and you need a drag.

I heard the guys ripping out the floor ask what that big vent in the ceiling was for, right beside the other vent... I left so they couldn't ask me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

dogs supposedly eat grass when they have an upset stomach


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> dogs supposedly eat grass when they have an upset stomach





It so they can throw up more easily.


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I heard the guys ripping out the floor ask what that big vent in the ceiling was for, right beside the other vent... I left so they couldn't ask me.




*Rosebud*, if they ask, just look them straight in the face and say......"Wellll, the Mr. eats alot of chilli".....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

afternoon all---just settling in for the nba playoffs---hot and humid here today--- 

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Rosebud*, if they ask, just look them straight in the face and say......"Wellll, the Mr. eats alot of chilli".....



I am so going to do that when they come tomorrow if they ask. That is a great answer. Thanks Cubby.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am so going to do that when they come tomorrow if they ask. That is a great answer. Thanks Cubby.



Oh, I would love to see that.  Somehow, I just can't see Rosebud saying that to strangers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Rosebud*, if they ask, just look them straight in the face and say......"Wellll, the Mr. eats alot of chilli".....





:rofl:







:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 14, 2013)

mornin all, another wet 1 here.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Great day weather wise and a great day to kick off the weekend.

BIU:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 14, 2013)

morning all,had a front come through last night,suppose to be 10 degrees cooler for the next few,what a relief...we auditioned new guy last night,26yrs old,3/4 of our song list is older than him,awesome player though,not sure if we will cancel tonight yet....he can comfortably play about 50% of our material and promises he will be fine for the show,alot of homework before tonight.....can you say STRESSED OUT...gotta love rocknroll.....THG thanx for the coments,my son bowled his 1st perfect game at 14 yrs old,he has 2 800 series also,bowls in the south east region PBA tour for the last 3 years,I suck at bowling with my old age,used to carry over 200 average 20 years ago,had 2 perfect games in the late 80s,all has changed with old age....Rosie the shed looks healthy,nice lookin plants....BIU peeps and stay safe this weekend....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2013)

Good morning All,

One more day of hammering hell and stinky things and plumbers butt.

THG, i am so glad you didn't have plumbers butt.

BIU, i am going to...

Mr Fist, hope this guy works out. Sounds good though, let us know.

Duck, glad it is nice today for you, hopefully no wind to ruffle feathers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning all!  It is a cool 45 this morning with a high of 70 today.  

I have picked so many strawberries since I got back that I think it is going to be strawberry margaritas at my place tonight (okay maybe this afternoon).  You are all invited to join me.

4U--what a sweetie!  She looks like a stuffed animal.  I don't know how you keep from just loving her to death.

Mr. Fist, I hope your new guy works out.  

Rosebud, hope things get wrapped up today.  It is hard to have your spaces invaded like that.  And while I never have plumber's butt, I have actually had customers that were a little disappointed that I didn't have plumber's butt (also known as plumber's crack). :giggle:  

My sister and my daughter are coming up this afternoon for the weekend.  My daughter went back to school in her late 30s and is doing very well.  She has another 4.0.  I am quite proud of her.

I am working on making a tincture with a vegetable glycerine base for a friend to use in his e-cigarette (eGo brand).  We are doing a first run, but I think it needs to be a bit stronger.  Anyone having any suggestions, I am certainly open to them. 

Today is going to be a little work and a little play, just as it should be.  Everyone have a wonderful day and don't work too hard.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2013)

*4u*..What a lucky dog...She has a pontoon boat

Hey *Rose*....Why were ya looking? :rofl: 

*THG*...Place left-over strawberries in semi-airtight container with water or aem.Release pressure occasionally. After awhile depending on what liquid you used, mix with water and feed your organic soil girls. They love it. I planted strawberries this year just so I could use them in this fashion.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 14, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

63* and sunny, on its way to 80, a few sprinkles of rain, hope it don't become more.

*4U*, that pup is totally cool. My last dog had that same licking thing going on. It's a hot spot, they'll lick the fur off and continue till there's bleeding. I used a bitter apple spray, talk to your vet if you haven't already, there are some anti-biotics they can give to ward off infection untill you can get her to stop. 


*Rosebud*, This is the stage of the remodel where you just make the Charlie Brown noise and grab some weed. 


*THG*, I've never thought of ladies "plumbers crack".......might bring in more business  We could all discuss it over strawberry margaritas and satori.  


*Duck* :ciao: Doing any fishing? Maybe we can get Kandi to take us out, she's got a nice pontoon boat.. 


BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2013)

DUCK, i didn't look, i was just walking by my bathroom and it was in the hallway..nearly a full moon, i don't need that, really.

Cubby, exactly, i plan on taking the dogs for a ride, the big white dog needs to teach Howies how to stick his head out the sunroof. And I need to find a quiet place with a bathroom and my solo.  A park may be in order. I hate this part.

I love Kandi 4U!!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> DUCK, i didn't look, i was just walking by my bathroom and it was in the hallway..nearly a full moon, i don't need that, really.



LOL--it is kind of like driving by a bad accident.  You don't want to look, but somehow you do and then you can't look away fast enough.

Duck, thanks for the suggestion.  If we have any left over, I will give it a go.  What is aem?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2013)

THG..Yeah everybody looks Force of nature. Just messing with Rose

aem.... _a_ctivated _e_ffective _m_icroorganism.

besides the addition of co2, aem has shown the largest increase in size/density overall health for my girls.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Bright, sunny, and another wonderful day here

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 15, 2013)

Morning Mr Quacker  Hope you are well. 

Also sunny here today, finally after all this rain! 


BIU! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning bongers.

That's all i got!  Need satori stat.

Ok, I am back and just need to tell you that two whole solo sessions w/satori has helped my mood immeasurably. 

we moved the plants back outside only to have to move them in again as the plumber will be back there today.. If we can do something wrong, we seem to be doing it. 

I love remodeling. NOT I do love you guys though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2013)

Morning all,,I am having some Shiskaberry. Yummmm.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2013)

keep an eye on hitch hiking critters while moving those girls in and out rosebud---how'd the my hubby likes chilly excuse go over :giggle: 

morning all you other pot heads---june gloom here---morning is a great time to water the yard---should clear to sunny 70's later---you all have a great day  :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2013)

Orange, i am moving them in and out of the shed not inside the house.  Oh, and they never asked about the 6 inch hole again.  Another plumber is coming today to give us an estimate about the tub. He may ask. wish THG was here.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 15, 2013)

yea Rosie where is THG when you need her....last nights gig turned out awesome,all my stress has been released....we played 4 hours to about 300+ peeps out on a pier over the ocean,great weather,and a great crowd,Alex our new bass player did awesome for such a short notice,we had a few trainwrecks over the night but everyone was drinking and having such a good time,I dont think anyone noticed our mistakes,we played till midnight and they wanted us to keep playing....tonight should be another packed night....shiskaberry sounds tasty WH never tried that....that and Satori is on my bucket list....I hope everyone is having a great weekend......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2013)

I would Love to see you preform *meetmrfist2*  sounds like you put on a great show...Been nice and sunny and we been enjoying the Water

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2013)

Well Rosebud, I wish I were there to help you out too.  However, we had "girl's night in" last night and I was wishing you were here with us.

Mr. Fist, glad all went well.  Sounds like it was a great party.

I am spending a quiet day...trying to recover from a little bit too much strawberry margarita.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2013)

meetmrfist2...Wish I was watching you perform, sounds like a great time.

Satori + Paradise Punch = good times

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2013)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all you awesome dads in the BHC!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2013)

This Father aint doen Shet today. Im gonna set back and watch my Son cook for a change wilst I drink some cold Budlight and a big bowl of Blue dream and Shiskaberry mix. Yeeeehaaaaa:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2013)

sounds like a great fathers day WH! Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Rose,,I shall.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, happy Father's Day boys.  Hope ya got a lil spoiled. 

BBQ ribs, anyone?  Plenty to go around.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Fathers day too all you dads out there...had a great time last night,survived another awesome crowd,it was so awesome playing out over the ocean,beautiful ocean breeze all night, the new cat did a great job on the bass considering 70% of our set list songs are older than him,he really did his homework.....smoked some pretty good Durbin Poison my son had today,crashed on the couch watching the race.....slap worn out......hope everyone is having a great weekend,back to the grind tommorow....BIU BHC     I wish all of my peeps on here could come to one of my shows,but who knows what the future holds.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy fathers day mrfist. I am so glad your bass player is doing so well. My daughter knows all the music from my day, it blows me away.  Good for you guys!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope that all you dads out there had a wonderful day!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 16, 2013)

So I been busy as ****, setting up a new spot.

Be back. Love y'all!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2013)

Good luck with the new spot Trill.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 16, 2013)

vBulletin Message
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Let me re-sign in. Been an awful long time.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

Morning Duckster.  

B'ingIU right now :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning all. I sit drinking coffee with the 65 degree breeze blowing in the window. It feels wonderful, i think it was 94 or something crazy for June yesterday.

The continuing saga of bathroom remodel continues..( is that redundant?)

The new plumber never showed on saturday. My poor plants lived in the dark for three days, but they are out in the breeze now.

I hope you all had a nice fathers day, we have some nice dads in the bhc..

All in all, it is a great morning and i hope you all are doing well today. I think it is time for a joint on the patio. Join me if your awake at this early hour.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 17, 2013)

morning all,sitting on the back porch,got a fatty sparked,coffee smellin good,life is good on this lovely monday morning.....have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2013)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Let me re-sign in. Been an awful long time.





Yes its been a while...Hope all is well *Mike*

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2013)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Let me re-sign in. Been an awful long time.



:woohoo:   Good to see you!

Happy Monday bhc.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2013)

Here Mike :bong1:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a few of the grape soda seeds pulled out that have striped/fattened up nice.

Will be drying them and cutting down a few other crosses, Apollo 11 x chem soda  and pk x chem soda 

I have a few others that have been dusted, the white, SLH , and pprebk.

Will check back in with updates of the new digs.

Testers welcome


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 18, 2013)

MMmmmMMmmmmmmM lookin' good TOA! :aok: 


Good morning BHC, hope all is well. I'm working on music today, as I have contract deadlines with a few labels, wish me luck!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another wonderful day here. Sunny mid-seventies

BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

Good morning all,

Trill, that looks real pretty. Again, best wishes with your new digs.

Ellis, good luck.

Hey Duck, how are you? It has been in the 90's here this week with rain this morning.  I find that satori in the vaporizer is more up then if you smoke it in a joint. Do you agree with such a crazy statement?  Maybe you need to test that out for me.

More plumbers, hope this one shows up today.. never ending remodel.
BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

Rose said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to test that out for me.



I am on it


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

What a trooper, i knew i could count on you for further (not feather) research!


----------



## cubby (Jun 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

70* and sunny, supposed to reach upper 70"s today, perfect weather for me.

*Rosebud*, if you spend much more time around plumbers they may give you a union card.  

*Duck*, so nice of you to volunteer to do weed experiments.....:rofl: 

*Trill*, that Grape Soda looks great, but you're not the only jerk-off on the planet, there are plenty of us....you just stand out more... 


BIU BHC...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2013)

:ciao:



:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

*cubby* are you saying  ToA is trying to my place? 

Hey *4u* how is the fishing? They have their feed bags on here.

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

Rosebud, remodels always seem endless--there are always too many steps involved that have to be done in such and such order and 1 person not showing up can throw everything else out of whack.  Are you just waiting on the plumber for the tub now?  Need me to make another road trip?  I'm always up for a "which gets you higher" test.  I am going to see your weather tomorrow.

TOA--it looks great.  I quite liked Apollo 11 genetics when Joey Weed was around.  TOA, I also think I can rival you in the jerk department given the right circumstances. 

Ellis, you need some Satori to get you going.  I love this up stuff.  Ordered more seeds yesterday.

Duck, cubby, 4U  :ciao: 

Hope everyone has a great day.  In the upper 80s today and then 61 tomorrow with thundershowers.  I will try and get outside stuff done today and inside stuff done tomorrow.  I have a little calligraphy job that I'm going to do (well, get started) for the customer of a friend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

clear, sunny 70's on this edge of the continent---lot's of catch up on the to do list that continues to grow

everybody have great day---peace :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 18, 2013)

:rofl:

Well I'm the only one that will admit that I'm an opinionated a$$hole. Hey at least im honest! I've been through hell and instead of comming back to handshakes n hugs I get spit on. Hey tet 68' was no different! Some of the whipper snappers might not know what the hell I'm talking about...

The pic was the kush cross that was dusted. I've got some other crosses going too that I will be making.

I've got like 12-13 new strains I will be running at the new spot. VERY excited. :bong: it up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2013)

:ciao:   *Duck*

limited out 3 days straight:yay:

Crabbing starts on the 1st...and The pinks should be in mid july:clap:

Fun stuff man..wish ya was here :bong: and pass


*Rose*....I thaught *THG *came and did plumbing work for ya?????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Rose*....I thaught *THG *came and did plumbing work for ya?????



LOL--I did, but only some of it.  However, this is the way of remodels--things have to be done in stages.  I cut and capped the old tub and lavatory water and waste lines below the floor.  I put in new water lines and drain line for the new sink location.  That had to be done before the new floor could go down.  So then floor went down, the plumbers came back to put a new vent line in the wall and they may have done the work needed in the crawl space.  Then it gets dry walled, taped, textured, and painted.  Then the plumber comes back to install the tub.  Claw foot bathtubs have to be finished plumbed in place.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2013)

I got tired just reading all of that!  .  
My whole house needs a remodel.  Unfortunately, we need to have foundation work done 1st and I don't see that happening anytime soon.   

Had a small pax scare, but luckily a good cleaning fixed her up just right.  Toa, did you buy the one off Craigslist?

I'd love you hear your band mf,   If you ever come thru dallas let me know.  Austin has an awesome music scene.

Shouts out to ducky, rose, os, 4u, wh, cubmeister, ohc, ellis, and anyone else I might be forgetting..

Have great daze.


----------



## cubby (Jun 18, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I got tired just reading all of that!  .
> My whole house needs a remodel.  Unfortunately, we need to have foundation work done 1st and I don't see that happening anytime soon.





:woohoo:* Mom's *getting a new house......*with a bear comfortable guest room*


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

How does one equip a guest room (den)  for a bear?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 18, 2013)

what up peeps nice and hot down hear in SC. lookin at some thunder storms later....SM my brother has been in Austin for 30 years,plays in a blues band on 6th street pretty regularly,I was in Austin rjght after SRV passed away,great music town,almost made the move out there back in the day,things kept me here.....4u your making me want to go throw some lures.....love to fish for largemouth bass,they have monster size bass on some of the golf course lakes,we have over 250+ golf courses in a 60 mile radius from where I am and these ponds have seen no fishing at all,me and my son sneek in a few of them before dark when the golfers are done....Rosie I hope u get all your remodeling done,I need to do a ton also....THG if you are out this way holler Ill get you to show me some of your plumbing skills,my house was built in the late 40s so I can imagine what fun it would be.....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 18, 2013)

TOA nice strains u got got going on....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

little color for the page---gooey---trimmers needed---


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

Orange the sparkle on that is blinding. Lovely.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks rb---i am bored out of my tree---did i mention that i hate trimming


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

Isn't it weird how the first time we trim we are so excited, then it isn't? Does it make you want to watch daytime tv?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

i never remember ever liking trimming---judge judy is a b i t c h---


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 18, 2013)

the only thing I like about trimming is when Im done.....and the scissor hash


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20

:bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers Duck :aok: 


Mornin' all. Off to work, so hittin' a little bubbler today.. saving the bong for later!  

Sunny and 70's.. lovin' it.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

Rose... I am on the first step of the process for our experiment.


:vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley:  :fly: :stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2013)

what experiment?

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what experiment?
> 
> :bong:



The one that....What gets ya more of an up-high, vaping Satori or smoking a joint of Satori.



Nice buds Orange


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning Peeps,

Duck, i knew i could count on you... I am pretty sure about my hypothesis, but I need more opinions.

Well, another rainy day in the desert. It is nice actually. 

Duck, is that satori? What you got going?  Very nice whatever they are.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 19, 2013)

nicer buds duck---thanks

morning all---cool and warming 70's today---clear skies make for a nice summer day

work is getting in the way of my trimming today---not sure if a bad day trimming is better than a good day working or a bad day working is better than a good day trimming---i miss my helper

everybody have a great day


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

*Rose*...Test run for _Across the Universe Seeds_...The buds are of *Grape Crack*

Thanks OS & Rose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning all.  It is rainy and cooler today.  The weather Rosebud gets seems to hit me later the same day or the next day.  It started clouding up and blowing last evening, but we didn't get rain until night.

I try to make trim as enjoyable as possible.  Put a good movie on or watch a chunk of episodes from a series I like, have something yummy to drink and eat.  I can't trim for long periods anymore, so I tend to break it up into several shorter sessions.  I think that this is part of why I do a perpetual grow--i cannot even begin to imagine me sitting down and trimming for days.  My hands get too sore and start cramping up and I get really stiff if I don't get up and move around every so often. 

Duck, let us know how your experiment goes.  Good looking buds.

SM--I need a little foundation work done myself....oh, wait, were you talking about your home?   Never mind then.

Everyone have a great day.  Pilates and a little work this morning.  If the weather clears, we are going to cut a little firewood this afternoon. 

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to have thg's energy in my next life.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The one that....What gets ya more of an up-high, vaping Satori or smoking a joint of Satori.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buds Orange




A real Experiment ..involves a friends Help...:bolt:  *Ducks *Nest


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

It was too icky today to cut firewood.  It rained and blew all day.  I potted up the little seedlings that I started in Rapid Rooters.  I am doing dirt again for the summer.  It is easier to deal with "dirt" in the summer and it is hard to keep the res cold enough, so organics and dirt again this summer.  I will be starting another batch of super soil for when they go into flowering.

It is weird to have nothing in veg but seedlings and a couple of unrooted clones in the cloner.  I have some Satori seeds coming which I will germ as soon as I get them. 

Pilates tore me up this morning.  I think the day will end with a soak in the Jacuzzi, some Nurse Larry and maybe some Kahlua and milk.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 19, 2013)

nice THG---not sure what sounds best---jacuzzi---cocktail---nurse larry---or you going in soil again

think i'll settle for the cocktail and some gooey for the time being---it's soooo very nice to finally be home

not so hard---all of the above


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2013)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another nice and sunny day with highs in the high 70's

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

THG, that sounds like the perfect way to end the day. Good for you.

Duck, how is that research coming?

Another cold and windy and rainy day.  My plants sure perked up after the tea, thanks you guys for reminding me how to do that... been a while.

Orange, hope your day is a good one and the trimming is almost done. 

BIU and take a nap or enjoy the day, whichever happens first.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

It was a great way to end the evening and I slept well.  

It is another rainy icky day and if Rose is having rain and wind, I will probably get that tomorrow.  Oh well, at least I don't have to worry about watering outside.  And there is always something that needs cleaning in my house, so I won't be idle. 

I have 17 little babies planted in starter soil.  I think that I am going to try and feed my organic kids more this go around.  I think I will pick up some organic pre-made nutes to supplement the teas and the super soil.  Rosebud, glad your girls like the tea.  I thought your plants looked great anyway.  The Satori is just a kick--the revegging leaves makes it look nothing like cannabis.  I'm sure after the solstice that it will get back on track.  She may be a monster.  I'll come help you trim.  I wish I could grow outdoors!

Duck, your weather is wonderful.  I look forward to warm again by the weekend.  The rain has been good though.  We had a winter with little snowfall and that means a bad fire year.  Every hard rain storm helps with the fire danger.  Though after last year we have a pretty good burn perimeter around our little community.

Orange, relax, you're home.  

SM  How ya doing lady?  

Have a great day and don't forget to BIU whenever necessary.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 20, 2013)

morning all---regular edward sissors hand here today---motto of the day is to stay focused---no goofing off---think i'll get that out of the way before the trim hell starts---stay focused

beautiful day here in paradise---may you all have a stress free day---keep me in your thoughts while i slave away---stop bye for a bong rip if your in the neighborhood---pink mamma is on the menue---peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2013)

Rose said:
			
		

> Duck, how is that research coming?



Will need to re-evaluate the procedure. As I got high both ways and forgot measure the amount of what I vaped and the fatty I rolled to compare the two 

Will try again tomorrow

THG...The only pre-made nute I use is Fox Farm Big Bloom and I use that in my teas at 4oz per gal. Once every 2-3 or 4 weeks depending on what they look like and strain. Saves big money by not using very much compared to feeding the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

Duck, those are the kind of experiments that I can do over and over again.

I was thinking about something like Earth Juice or something like that for when I am too lazy or otherwise occupied to make teas.  

I recently had to order more GH Flora Bloom.  I get it in gallons.  I was a little surprised to discover that I last ordered a gal in November, so that a gal of bloom (which I use the most of) lasts me over 6 months.  So, ultimately, the cost of nutes is not bad given the return.

Orange, too bad we can't all get together and give you a hand.  Trimming would go really fast and we would have a ball doing it.  I always just try to keep the end product in mind....and a good movie doesn't hurt.  I love being able to stream movies and TV shows.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2013)

This is the garden this morning in all stages of growth.

Duck, the big bloom is organic i take it? 4 tbl to a gallon seems like a lot to me.... 
As for the research project, it is just vap vs joint. no amounts needed. Which is a more up high.Unless, amounts do matter...hmmm maybe that is it.

THG, glad you are doing the dirt thing again. I don't know why, but I am.  I bet you slept well, i could really do some bragging on nurse larry. It is my fav for night.

Orange, you need help with trimming. I know you know that. Not exactly something you can ask for on craigs list. Nose to the grindstone. get er done.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2013)

:bong:

Have a great day everyone....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosebud, they look just great!

Here are the new babies.  I will be popping some Satori when I get them and probably a few Master Kush, so I will have a lot of babies.

And this is Bo--the new guy I got in Feb.  He is turning out to be a great companion.

BIU everybody and enjoy your day!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 20, 2013)

break time on the :05 baby     :bong: :bong:

good looking dog---thg---seedlings tooo


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2013)

Rose...Nice garden..... a 1/4 cup makes two gallons that you would use once every 3-4 weeks, while using plain water in between. I feed/tea stronger and more often because of the high levels of co2 I went from a 1/4 cup every week to once a month(w/o CO2). I find it much cheaper/easier to feed the soil instead of the plant.

Nice find THG or did Bo find/pick you?

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2013)

Bo is  beautiful. What a sweet guy. I am glad you have him and he knows how to ride on the 4 wheeler.

Duck, I made my last tea from the same things that my soil is made from and added a little bloom food. I can't believe how much better they look. These plants are not in super soil but they have been topped with worm castings, they, I think are going to need a lot more food than inside growing. I guess because they are going to be huge. They are already bigger then anything i have had in the house.  Bigger plant more food, huh.  I love it when you can see them turn around so quickly.

I do love to grow me some pot!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm really thinking more and more about moving someplace that is more cannabis friendly and has a little longer growing season.  In other words, I am jealous, Rosebud.  Your plants are gorgeous and they are going to be monsters.  I'll come help you trim.

Bo was at the animal shelter about 60 miles away.  They had his pic on the internet and a described him as traumatized by being on the street and being at the shelter.  So whoever adopted him must be good with traumatized dogs, but also familiar with the personality and energy level of herding dogs.  I though, Gee, that sounds like me.  I drove down, went to his kennel, opened the cell door, he jumped into my lap and wouldn't leave my side after that.  I got so lucky as it is quite a gamble when you adopt a stray.  But he must have had a good doggie mommy or daddy because he is fairly well behaved, obeys basic commands, and doesn't bark....not at all.  I have heard him bark maybe 5 times I got him.

The day got nice this afternoon and I spent some time weeding outside.  It is clouding up again and will probably rain again.  I think I'll grill a burger for dinner.  Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 20, 2013)

*Paging THG* 

You have a PM from me, if you didn't notice  

(Random thought.. on other vb forums there's a pop up message when someone PM's.. is that a possible consideration, or was it frowned upon? Either way :aok: )


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm really thinking more and more about moving someplace that is more cannabis friendly and has a little longer growing season.  In other words, I am jealous, Rosebud.  Your plants are gorgeous and they are going to be monsters.  I'll come help you trim.




daaaaang---i been looking for trimming help for over a week---don't have no fancy tub---my guest room is the little couch---the outside shower has running hot water---but---i'll feed you well and grow a few nice 8' ers for you to trim---you could also help make my yard look like a city park too---you could bring that adorable dog---it would be perfect---the ride would't be much longer once you get on the freeway :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2013)

What more could a girl want?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What more could a girl want?




No comment.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What more could a girl want?



A Shed:hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2013)

:fly:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The fire ball is on it's way up and looking good

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Rose...the experiment got side tracked....I got high before I could finish the hog's leg I rolled. Will try again with a skeeter

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> *Paging THG*
> 
> You have a PM from me, if you didn't notice
> 
> (Random thought.. on other vb forums there's a pop up message when someone PM's.. is that a possible consideration, or was it frowned upon? Either way :aok: )



To the grower formerly known as EllisD:  THG here, message received.  Mission accomplished!  

Orange--that is a tempting offer--hot and cold running water, a place to sleep AND you'd feed me on top of everything else!  All I have to do is trim your plant and landscape your yard...maybe we could throw some plumbing in there, too.  I do like to keep busy.  I don't know what more a girl could want either.    :giggle:

4U--I've got a shed.  It is a 10 x 16 that I can hardly walk in it is so full of "stuff".  One of my top priorities is getting it cleaned out and organized.  I am semi-retired now and I don't need a whole shed full of plumbing parts like I used to when I was the lean mean plumbin' machine.   It might be nice to ulilize some of it for other purposes, when the weather permits.

Rosebud, duck and SM  :ciao:  Hope everyone has a great day.  It is partly cloudy with only a 20% chance of rain.  It got down to 37 last night.  That's is too cold for the first day of summer.  The high is expected to be 69, so that is nice work outside weather.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2013)

morning all---should say moaning cause i still got trimming to do---another epic day to be in the great outdoors here---feels like cool 60 something---surely to move towards down right hot 80 something by late afternoon---perfect day for golf, any type of ocean activity, gardening---ding ding ding---gotta go mix some soil before it gets too hot outside---have a great day and may all your dreams come true---peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much THG! You are epic!!  



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Hemp Goddess again.



I'll have to do a reintroduction thread now.  Glad to change it though...I love it but for personal reasons, had to change it. 

BIU everyone!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone know what a grey rep point is?????

Biu friends.

I think I'll go take my own advice.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone! 

It's going to be 80's and nice out today, so for once we're able to leave the house. Wife, daughter and I are off to the beach today!!  

Also, I went with a slight Mo Hawk, for the first time in my life. I don't think it looks all that bad. 


BIU BHC!! :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Some green for the page....Cherry Bubba

*Rose*...experiment update....Da Buddha vape with bong gives me up-lifting high, cerebrum high....Hog's Leg puts me down on couch....PAX vape gives me mixture of both....Straight bonging puts me in nap mode after about 1/2hour. 

This of course is only the first test. I will be completing more to see if the trend stays true


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2013)

:ciao:

Gone Camping...See yall Tuesday

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

Good early morning. Have fun 4U!!!!!

You too Ellis, oops I mean dgf, enjoy the beach!  Mohawk huh, well... rock it, if ya got it...

Duck, i am so glad you are working on this research project. Thank you. How are you?

SM, i have no idea.....how are you doing?

Hey Cubby, how are you? Haven't seen you all week, you doing ok?

Mr fist, are you guys playing this weekend?

BIU peeps, is Saturday early, butt crack of dawn as some say...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Have fun 4u


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

66* and cloudy, gonna' be a steamy one. We had a storm last night (it met me at the airport) 70 mph straight line winds, rain, and hail. The rain hitting the windows on the sunporch sounded like going thru a car wash.
I have a huge section of tree, not just a branch or limb, sitting in the middle of my front lawn. Tomato plants are all laying down, thankfully they are resilient, they'll pop back up...I hope.


*Rosebud*, thank you for noticing my absence  I spent 3 days in Idaho, firing and hiring. I can't believe the way men out there speak to, and about women, eventually I'll get this shop in shape, or start bringing in people from out of state. 
After seeing your outdoor grow, I'm starting to rethink mine. Your plants look big and beautiful.......big being the operative word. I have 5 sitting in my tropical garden, I'm gonna' have to whittle that number down, this is still a unfriendly state for weed growing.

*EllisD*, why the name change?

*Duck*, that's not much of an experiment......you need back up data. I'll be over this afternoon and provide an independent assessment of your trails so far. ( I'll bring pizza)  

*4U*, have fun in the woods, watch out for Sasquatches.

*THG*, nice dog, you're lucky to have found each other.

*SmokinMom*, where are you and those sandal socks hiding???



BIU BHC...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning all.  It is supposed to be sunny and 75 today.  I overworked myself pulling weeds yesterday and could hardly walk last night.  So, I was _forced_ to take another long Jacuzzi with some Nurse Larry and a cocktail.

Rosebud, aren't you always an early riser?  I slept in this morning until almost 8.  I love lazy Saturday mornings....actually I love lazy mornings, I don't care what day of the week it is.  I am a little jealous of Rosebud's plant.  They just look wonderful and they are going to be huge.

Cubby, I'm from Idaho.  When I first glanced at your post I thought it said fishing....firing and hiring is not nearly as much fun.  What part of the state were you in?  One of the things that has always amazed me about here, considering that it is such a conservative red-neck state, is how accepting all the men were of a female plumber.  I had other jobs that were kind of "guy jobs".  I don't think I have ever noticed men treating women poorly or speaking of them poorly.  In fact, the more red-neck the area, the more I get called ma'am and have doors opened for me. 

Duck, I think for this to be a valid study that we need to have a large group that does the same experiment.  I will join in the experiment when I chop this next Satori I have coming up.  I am rationing the Satori I have so I don't run out before the next one is ready.

Dr. Green Fang (who I will call DGF from here on out)--enjoy the beach.  I am hoping to get my little fishing cataraft out on the river the end of next week--temps are expected in the mid 90s.  I love the water and love having rivers, lakes, and reservoirs close by.

Everyone, have a great weekend and take time to BIU.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 22, 2013)

:ciao: 
:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

:ciao: drft---good to see both you and cubby back---place ain't the same without you

thg---smoke, jacuzzi, cocktails---maybe i'll come your way and bring my trim instead---sounds like a whole lot of good clean fun up there with lakes and streams

duck---i too would like to volunteer my expert opinion in your experiment---1 oz and 1 week should be sufficient for me to give you all the data you need---i'll PM you my safe addy

4u---may the weather be with you brother---be safe---don't forget you be on FEDERAL LAND where state laws do not apply

morning to you too rosebud, sm, xyz, dfg, and all others that i may have missed---have a great weekend 

 :bong: :bong: :lama: RIDE POSTMAN RIDE


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cubby, I'm from Idaho.  When I first glanced at your post I thought it said fishing....firing and hiring is not nearly as much fun.  What part of the state were you in?  One of the things that has always amazed me about here, considering that it is such a conservative red-neck state, is how accepting all the men were of a female plumber.  I had other jobs that were kind of "guy jobs".  I don't think I have ever noticed men treating women poorly or speaking of them poorly.  In fact, the more red-neck the area, the more I get called ma'am and have doors opened for me.




I didn't know you were in Idaho. I got a shop in Canyon County. I bought it 7 months ago and have fired 3 guys for saying stupid crap. The last yard manager told my operations manager "I don't take orders from a lesbian C...U..know the rest". This sort of garbage isn't soley attributable to geographic locale, but also the industry, Trucking. 
It might also be influenced by being surrounded by mink farms/ranches. Minks are smelly, smelly, smelly......but cute...and smelly. 



BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

I am glad you fired his ***!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning folks...or rather, good afternoon. shout outs to rose, duck, thg, drift, cub, os, 4u, fist, and all you lurkers.  

...today my oldest is hiking/camping with the Boy Scouts in New Mexico for 2 weeks.  And they can't bring deodorant and soaps because of the bears, lol.  YUCK!  They will drink creek water with those sterilizing tablets, eat dehydrated food..all that good stuff.  Doesn't sound fun at all, but he's looking forward to it.  

My youngest son is going camping tomorrow with the cub scouts for 4 days.  This one makes me a little nervous.  He's very ADHD and 9yrs old.  I hope he behaves.  

Wish I could get rid of my hormonal daughter for a few days too. . Maybe we should go get pedicures or something....

I'm craving corn dogs all of a sudden.  With lots of mustard and ketchup...mmmmmmm.

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Sleep-over time SM sleep-over time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sleep-over time SM sleep-over time



She's been asking to have a few friends over here and I told her the house was too much of a mess....lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Tell her to clean it if you she wants a sleep over...Get 2 things done, a clean house and an enjoyable evening


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

i just made a deal to paint my daughters room if she cleans---what happened to the good old days when you could just tell your kid what to do or kick thier azz---my negotiation skills are weak---she always gets the best of me


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

softee


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were in Idaho. I got a shop in Canyon County. I bought it 7 months ago and have fired 3 guys for saying stupid crap. The last yard manager told my operations manager "I don't take orders from a lesbian C...U..know the rest". This sort of garbage isn't soley attributable to geographic locale, but also the industry, Trucking.
> It might also be influenced by being surrounded by mink farms/ranches. Minks are smelly, smelly, smelly......but cute...and smelly.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm not surprised if they were talking about a lesbian.   These red-neck types must be worried about their own manhood as they are all quite homophobic, an attitude most women find laughable.

The sugar factory located in Canyon Canyon can put out some interesting smells.  It is hard to believe that making sugar could smell so bad.  Downwind from dairy farms is not too pleasant either.  Hey ever smell silage?  Oh ick!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

i am a huge lesbian---been out of the closet all my life---prolly wouldn't like me much in idaho


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The sugar factory located in Canyon Canyon can put out some interesting smells.  It is hard to believe that making sugar could smell so bad.  Downwind from dairy farms is not too pleasant either.  Hey ever smell silage?  Oh ick!




Southern Minnesota has Hog lots.....thousands and thousands of hogs. The only place that has more hogs is Iowa, directly across the state line. The smell is enough to make a billy goat puke. 
Why is it that the more a critter smells, the better he tastes??? 


*Orangesunshine*, when you say you're a huge lesbian, are we talking height, width, or volume...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Orangesunshine*, when you say you're a huge lesbian, are we talking height, width, or volume...




huge as in---advocate of women with women---i am not prejudice---all shapes and sizes---i am of course partial to certain sizes shapes and colors---but generally speaking---i was a born lesbian---and proud of it


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i just made a deal to paint my daughters room if she cleans---what happened to the good old days when you could just tell your kid what to do or kick thier azz---my negotiation skills are weak---she always gets the best of me




She has you wrapped at 12... that is good. What color does she want?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> She has you wrapped at 12... that is good. What color does she want?




already got the sample it's the color of the new mini cooper---duck egg blue---little brat


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice color


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

Is that like robin's egg blue?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

no it's like all over the floor---i dropped the sample


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

really?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2013)

really---i guess it's like a robins egg---some might even call it baby blue


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> no it's like all over the floor---i dropped the sample



Looks like BIU time:bong::48::bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 22, 2013)

evening BH, hey cubby, was it you that had the da vinci? just received a very nice dad day gift, any pointers?


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2013)

Must be another Cubby......I've never had da vinci, so I can't offer any relevant info, sorry.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyones eye ever twitch after smoking satori?  :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2013)

no.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks anyway cub! dont know why i thought it was u. well, it works pretty good so far.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

We can tell ya all you'd like to know about the pax though.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 23, 2013)

dropped 14 new strains yesterday, bubba kush X aww cracked first.

more to come on this saga 

BONG IT UP!!!


:bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 23, 2013)

i was wanting the pax, sm, but the da vinci was a gift.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What a great weekend we are having
Bright, sunny, and in the low 90's. The electric company is loving me



SmokinMom ya get the house cleaned?

THG maybe you should take a 1/2 day off today? You have been quite the busy lady.:aok:

Rose still working on our experiment in fact working on it right now

OS grip and rip'em, nice morning to grab the sticks.

4u does your flashlight still work?

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning my friends. Im about to spark up some God Bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning all and Duck and Weedhopper. I am glad you are going to spark up some god bud WH. I have not had the pleasure of meeting that variety, i know you will enjoy.

Something weird on my garden. The joch horror looks wilted. I thought at first over watering. I checked last night and it was dry, but not all the way so I didn't water her. She is still standing there wilted this morning.  I will go look her over really well and if i have to, pull her out of her pot and see whats happening with the roots. She is from the group nirvana grow. Everyone around her is happy.

Duck, please continue on with the study.

Orange, when do you paint the princesses room?


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC, 

71* and raining ...again. I'm gonna' take a ride out to farm country today, I'm sure I'll see all the farmers doin' their happy dance...




			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> You are special cubby



I guess I'll change my name to Ed...

I'm havin' a little Cindy - 99 and breakfast, and trying to figure what to do today. Good thing I'm not a golfer, I'd be depressed,....or a really wet golfer...:rant:

*4U's* in South Rainier "wrestling" with a BigFoot, Kandi's sittin' on a stump thinkin' "I new this was a bad idea..." :rofl:

*DGF*, when you were EllisD, was that a play on LSD? Trippy...Hippy.

*Rosebud,* let us know what you find about that plant. I hate when you have one plant that decides to be "different" from the rest. 

BIU BHC.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning all.  

Cub, I've also wondered if it was a play on LSD...lol.  Trippy hippy, lol.

Duck, unfortunately not.  I don't mind cleaning, but everyone needs to be out of the house.  I like to smoke plenty, then clean in a very ADHD manner.  Can't tell anything got done unless its a good 4 hrs or so, a little here, a little there...then each room should be sparkling..now, where'd I put that 409?  Lmfao.

Hi rose.  Os, LSD (lol), thg, my neighbor wh, 4u, drift....hope I'm not forgetting anyone.  Have great daze.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

And, RIP bunny in my backyard.  My lil dog was doing what he was bred to do.  

But with my sons gone, who's gonna remove it from my backyard?   

Good job, Tex.  

Biu!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

The God Bud is Awsome THG. Makes me laugh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> The *GOD*Bud is Awsome THG. Makes me laugh.



Hallelujah!!

Haha...couldn't refuse that one.  . It is Sunday after all...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 23, 2013)

> DGF, when you were EllisD, was that a play on LSD? Trippy...Hippy.





> Cub, I've also wondered if it was a play on LSD...lol. Trippy hippy, lol.



Yes, it was a play on words with a name of importance to me (won't specify) and the letter D, and it just happened to play on "L.S.D."   

It was something I came up with in the very distant past, and I thought it would work for a user name. Didn't realize how much I'd grow into this place (bwahaha) and didn't quite think when I made the name. So a need to change it up has occurred. Can refer to me as: Green Fang, DGF, or LSD and that'd all be fine I imagine.  :aok:

2 foot bong has been ripped much of this day so far! BIU all!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

morning---thanks to all for the morning funnies

kandie telling 4u she knew this was a bad idea---cubby is special---:rofl: 

rb---so sad about the wilting plant---my only experience with wilting is it was not watered---paint on the little brats walls likely next couple weeks---getting ready for the big 50 b-day bash at the pad this week

thg/workaholic---if you must---i could help install irrigation in my yard when you get here---i could give you the layout and pack the bong rips and keep you hydrated with fancy rum drinks :hubba: 

sm---you have a friend that could use that bunny as a hat :rofl: 

duck---nice to have you back from your annual winter migration

wh---keep laughing brother---very appropriate to be praising god on a sunday


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2013)

You funny Orange.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Ain't that the truth...

Alrighty, everyone's gone!!!!!!!  :hubba:  time for a smokin session and a little scattered cleaning.  .

Or maybe I'll just bask under the partly cloudy sky.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

Weedhopper is an Athiest,,so yes that is very funny that im smoking God Bud. GOD BUD has made me a Beliver. Yehaaaaa Praise the BUD GODS


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Weedhopper is an Athiest,,so yes that is very funny that im smoking God Bud. GOD BUD has made me a Beliver. Yehaaaaa Praise the BUD GODS



:spit:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, I'm back.  The water heater change out went just fine.  Now it's my turn to load some Satori up and enjoy.

Orange, I'm not really a workaholic.  I just get really stiff if I sit for too long, so it is to my advantage to keep moving.  And someone needs to make sure I don't run out of yummy beverages and that the bong is never empty.  

Rose sending GREEN MOJO for your jock.  I hope she gets better.

Weedhopper, I love bud that makes me laugh.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm enjoying my Sunday very much.  

Backatcha...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2013)

I just put a pot roast on to cook. I should have put some pot in it.

I am having a lazy day.

THG, there was a dead sunflower next to JH and i did a post mortom and determined it was from a terrible virus on the stem... I was worried, but Jock is improving. I do think it went from too much water for 24 hours then went dry and wilted.  She is looking better. Phewy. Thanks for the mojo!

BIU, it is time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, Rosebud, I am so glad that she is feeling better.  You will all laugh, but here is what is left of my Satori girl that was vegging.  She still has some green on her and (since I have so much room in my veg space) I m going to leave her and see if she will reveg.  The dirt babies are doing finer, working on their 3rd or 4th set of real leaves.

I am loading some Master Kush to ease into the evening.  Some Nurse Larry a bit later.  BUI everyone.  Life is good.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

looks like you got lots of clones THG :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

A mosquito bit my boob!  Itchy as hell...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 23, 2013)

If you get tired, and need help scratchin' .......


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

hmmmmm---think i got something for that


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

good morning bong hitters/pax hitters......... 70 degrees on the way to 90....... 40% chance of rain.

I see c99 tagged in some of those cups THG....... whose gear is it.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Repeat of yesterday

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

Rainy and chili here this morning. Coffee is good, must be that time. BIU boys and girls.


----------



## cubby (Jun 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

63* and sunny, looks to be the beginning of a beautiful day. 

I'm gonna' take a trip over to my new Hydro store and see what I can convince myself I _need_  

I've come to the conclusion that impatience is not solely the property of the young. I'm 50 years old, and tired of waiting for marijuana laws to catch up to common sense and personal freedoms. 
I want to put a plant any damn where I choose, on my property, without fear that some nosy little twit will see it, and rat me out. :rant: 
It grips my gonads, to think that a plant,....a effen plant, that never hurt anyone, is considered *EVIL* and must be denied to me....for my own good, of course. 
Maybe I'm just having a bout of the "Old and Crabbies". Ahhhh well, I guess I'll have to keep working on our state laws, 'cause I aint quitting and can't imagine living anywhere else. 
PAX......Take me away... 


BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

Washington is calling you Cubby, you know it is.. 

It is so stupid that a plant is outlawed....

I asked my doctor the other day if i could be having menopause, he told me no, i was just grumpy!!!!!  My gonads aren't gripped but my ....nevermind.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 
> 63* and sunny, looks to be the beginning of a beautiful day.
> 
> ...


 

Amen brother! 
:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

morning all---60 something with our usual marine layer---sure to clear to sunny 70's a bit later---good time to work outside---maybe after a bit of a nap


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning all.  It rained last night and is still misty out.  It is 56 now with a predicted high in the low 70s today and thundershowers.

Cubby, I am 61 and have gotten tire of waiting for the laws to change.  I don't think it will where I am, but Wa and OR are right next door.  I never thought I'd move either, but I certainly am considering it.  I just want to grow legally.

Grower13--those are Mosca's C99.

Pilates this morning and then looking at a small job.  And then the rest of the day is mine.  Everybody have a great day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

Ow my aching head.  

Biu!


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

Biu hit the Pax pack a bowl or twist one up bongers

I'm going to kickback in my chair and enjoy some Larry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

Pax sounds just like what the Dr ordered.  

High BHCers , hope you're enjoying your Mondays.  Quiet here, it's nice.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

Hot here



:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

oh oh


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hot here
> :



That's just me...:hubba:   .


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

:rofl:


High 2

:stoned:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

MP don't got a sherlock emotie but wth....:stoned: very :stoned: 

:smoke1: all it's beautiful out today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

High friends.  Anyone awake still?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 24, 2013)

Thinking about not being awake lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

Me!

We had bad thunderstorms all day--it really dropped some rain.  My internet was out most of the day.  Thought I'd check in.  I'll be going down soon though.  I am not the late nighter that I once was.  Evening anyone still up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

I slept til noon.  I'm still good for a while.

Hello Netflix.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

Noon?! I can't do that anymore... the sun gets to knockin' on my door!  

Good morning BHC, and what a fine morning it is. We're off to a state park beach where it's about 3 feet deep for 100 feet out then it quickly goes to over 6 feet...great place for my daughter. 

I want to wish you all the greatest of days today! Sohotsmokin' Mom, The Heavenlyhemp Goddess, GrowDudeGuyBro, WeedHippityHopper, HamsterSalad Lewis and Clark, Duckhead, OrangeJuice Sunshine, Grower2013, Red Rosebud, Cubby Wubby, Tons of Atomically Correct Appendages.... and anyone else I've missed. If I missed you and you want a nick name, please let me know lol!  

Yeahhhh I hit up the bong already, and am flyin' off the rocker! bwahahah


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ weather is the same ol same ol...... hot with a 50% chance of t-storms....... man this lollypop has got me spaced out this morning......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

Kinda a headache starting here.  Took a few ibuprofen and a hit or 2 from my pax.  I think I'll crash out a little longer.  

Swimming is on the agenda this afternoon with scattered tokin breaks.  

Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning Bongers!

Huge heavy rain this morning. Hope my plants stand up to it like the little soldiers they are.

Here is a pic of the gardens i took yesterday. Oh and Howie after the groomer.[205647


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

what  GLORIOUS TREAT to wake to---Rb, coffee, bong, your yard is awesome---i just love a well kept yard---you set a very high standard---thanks for letting us enjoy with you---i need irrigation and an extra $1k/mo. to water to get anything that green in my drought zone---been watering the heck out of the weeds for the party this weekend---hope peeps don't break an ankle from the gopher holes

morning everybody---may all your dreams come true


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

I loved your glorious treat, thanks. I can't believe you have to pay so much for irrigation. Your party is going to be a smash, wish i was there. Smash? More satori needed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is 50 here with a high of 70.  We are expecting more showers today and then it is going to start getting hot.  Supposed to be 97 by Fri, 99 Sat, and stay up there in the high to mid 90 for at least the following week.

Rosebud, your garden looks wonderful.  Sunflowers and cannabis with a few other plants thrown in.  I'm sure they are going to be fine--they are big enough to take some heavy showers without damage and I'm sure your soil is great and will drain as needed.  Tell Howie that I think he is very handsome with his new hair cut and give him a kiss for me.

SM, I hate waking up with a headache.  if you are loading your Pax with Satori, I think you will be up and moving in no time!  Have fun swimming.  I love the water.  I think a bunch of us are going to float one of the mild rivers around here towards the end of the week.

Grower 13, enjoy your lollipop.  I love waking and baking.

DGF, your nicknames are great.  Have fun at the park with your daughter.  I love the water (did I already say that?).

I have a little calligraphy project to do.  Every now and then someone will call me with a little project.  Most of what I do is on wood, which makes it a little tougher....and a little scarier.  You don't want to screw up on a custom made finished wood piece.  I have the draft done and am awaiting on the okay from the customer.  I think he is on vacation somewhere.  And I have an inspection job to do on a mobile home that recently sold near where I live.  I'll check underneath and make sure nothing is leaking.  Turn the water heater and furnace on and make sure they are working, check all the fixtures for leaks, make sure we have no huge plumbing violation and that is it.  Inspections are usually pretty easy jobs.  LOL--big problems make themselves known as soon as the water is turned on.

I will probably have thunderstorms today, but then it is getting nice.  The weeds seem to love torrential rains and then really warm weather.  I'm sure I will have plenty to do outside as soon as the weather turns.

Everyone have a great day and take the time to BUI.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Job Rose


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi ducky


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

:bong1: 

:stoned:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

:bong1:

:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:  :vap_smiley:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2013)

come on now...dont go Dirty up my club....its hard enough keeping :bong1: clean

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

> Im confused .....I thought that is what a Moderator did?



It is  (nothing against you THG, but that is exactly what you are supposed to be)  

*Moderator:* A person who monitors the conversations in an on-line chatroom for bad language, inappropriate content, member issues, etc


:confused2: 


I'm not saying you don't do good, I'm sure you're strapped! But yes, that is what you are. Especially when members are actin' like babies, you must sit them :aok:  



:bong: time!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> It is  (nothing against you THG, but that is exactly what you are supposed to be)
> 
> *Moderator:* A person who monitors the conversations in an on-line chatroom for bad language, inappropriate content, member issues, etc
> 
> ...



Yes, a moderator is a person that .....what you said.  However, it should not  have to be a person that has to spend hours monitoring petty squabbles  between adults that are acting like children.  My main job should be helping people learn to grow with a minor in reminding  newcomers to read the rules, to delete crude language, and try to keep the spammers at bay.  I was a moderator for a number of years of a plumbing DIY site--a group of plumbers who helped homeowners take care of their own plumbing problems.  I never saw any petty crap like is going on here.

If we were all gathered in the same room, would you be treating your fellow posters like you are?  The anonymity of the internet should not allow us to forget basic rules of decency...and I am talking to everyone here.

I am going to start cleaning up and I will be deleting most posts with any kind of discouraging words, any nastiness, any snarky comebacks (even if they are funny), any MVP posts not related to MVP, any post that contributes to the general discord.  I will be deleting some entire threads--ones with more bad than good.  I will not being editing individual posts to take just the snarkiness out as there are simply too many of them.

And to all of you that believe that I am not "doing my job".  I was hoping that you would all be adult enough to rise above this pettiness and get on with the business of growing.  Things like this do not do the forum any good.  The heavy hand of the moderator does not do a forum good either.   Those of you that have been here for awhile have seen other dramas (like DD) and know they only hurt the forum.  

Load up the bong (or whatever), take a few hits and ask yourself if this is important enough to cause this kind of brewhaha.  Will you even really remember this in a year?  Let's all grow up and act like the adults we are.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Spending hours monitoring petty squabbles?  Had there been a stop to it in the first place, it wouldn't have continued.  Ignoring the situation isn't going to make it go away.  For those of us who've been on the receiving end told to ignore it is a joke.  

The last part on the rules page:

This site has always been a refuge for those who dislike the tension and aggravation of other sites that allow the things we don't. We have a very friendly, caring and helpful membership here. Please help us to keep it that way.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

> However, it should not have to be a person that has to spend hours monitoring petty squabbles between adults that are acting like children.



You're correct, it should not. You may have to eliminate some of the problems... 



> I am going to start cleaning up and I will be deleting most posts with any kind of discouraging words, any nastiness, any snarky comebacks (even if they are funny), any MVP posts not related to MVP, any post that contributes to the general discord. I will be deleting some entire threads--ones with more bad than good. I will not being editing individual posts to take just the snarkiness out as there are simply too many of them.



Oh good, you're going to start working on said problems.. excellent! :aok: 



> If we were all gathered in the same room, would you be treating your fellow posters like you are? The anonymity of the internet should not allow us to forget basic rules of decency...and I am talking to everyone here.



Surely wouldn't be saying some of the things that have been said to me. I wouldn't stand for it. I agree, people be bold and can cower without the sight of cowering. 



> And to all of you that believe that I am not "doing my job". I was hoping that you would all be adult enough to rise above this pettiness and get on with the business of growing. Things like this do not do the forum any good



Well, it's not that you're not doing your "job" especially since it's not a paying position heh  But surely you're letting things slide that should not .. in any public forum. (How many mods are there? I see you and chef..sometimes.. you need another 1 or 2 very active members, to become mods IMO) That's my $0.02.. doesn't mean I don't think you're not doing your job, but definitely could step it up which you've mentioned that you will :aok: 



> The heavy hand of the moderator does not do a forum good either



I extremely disagree. A heavy hand will eliminate a situation. At least post-pone it until it makes a new account to yell at you.. then that IP gets banned and boom.. back to a calm collective. I have moderated and lead many a people in my time. I've seen the good side of bad, the down side of up and everything in between.. this place will stay just for the couple dozen excellent members here.. but there's some horrible minded people here, that need some adjustments. 



> Load up the bong (or whatever), take a few hits and ask yourself if this is important enough to cause this kind of brewhaha. Will you even really remember this in a year? Let's all grow up and act like the adults we are.



Absolutely will remember this year! This is my first harvest ever, and my daughters first year of REALLY being able to do some things (swim, bike etc) 

As for packing something, I'll throw some yum yum in dis here bowl and  *flick flick, - - - gasp - - -*  ~ahhhhh~  .. Yeah that hits the spot  




> Spending hours monitoring petty squabbles? Had there been a stop to it in the first place, it wouldn't have continued.



Well.. yes and no Mom. I mean, there is almost always "side shoots" of situations that'll need to be handled, but yes.. overall little crap turns into bigger crap as it progresses. 



> We have a very friendly, caring and helpful membership here.



I fully agree with this, hence why I'm here and not at other places. But I could easily name drop a few people that need a violent punch in the face, or at least a slap and a tickle. lol! 


Stay frosty MP! It's hot out there!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks 4U. My goal was not to stir the pot, but to put a lid on it.
> 
> How bout this rain????


 
lol...What rain? It's a lil overcast here in T-town but othern then that it's all :bong1: :30 :ccc:

and *DGF*, it'll all be sorted out in a bit:aok: That's awesome your child's at the more "fun" stage as in biking and swimming and such. That's all good stuff and does my heart good there's some *edit*: MANY stoner's out there doing it right.

and did you really quote Everlast :rofl: ??

*"I've seen the good side of bad
And the down side of up
And everything between

I licked the silver spoon
Drank from the golden cup
Smoked the finest green  "*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

Let THG do her job.  I am sure she knows how to do it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2013)

We had a Serious down pour today...Got All the rain barrels filled...gonna be nice and sunny this weekend...should break 80 for first time...and maybe...just maybe  have a nice 4th July...Gots lots to do outback...also need start a show for you All...

*Rose*..went back and looked at your garden...are those plants flowering?...I vote you as a Mod...

*THG*....sorry if ya need to clean up more...sure hope its not too much from me as Ive been tryN stay out of the Drama...when ya say"DD"..are you refering to my Dirty Dozen?


leaving some my Purple frosting on the table....Help youself

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2013)

:ciao:  *Duck*


:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Duck*
> 
> 
> :bong:


 

you mean multiduck! lol  


4u:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> We had a Serious down pour today...Got All the rain barrels filled...gonna be nice and sunny this weekend...should break 80 for first time...and maybe...just maybe  have a nice 4th July...Gots lots to do outback...also need start a show for you All...
> 
> *Rose*..went back and looked at your garden...are those plants flowering?...I vote you as a Mod...
> 
> ...



4U, I put out 4 flowering plants and a few in veg. The flowering didn't ever start to reveg until now. So I think i am going to have a mess. The buds that are on there are small and now there are leaves growing out of them...a trimmers nightmare.  I took a good 12 inches off of the Jock horror as it is threatening to be looking at my not nice neighbor. The satori is really funny looking...circling leaves, doesn't look like pot leaves.  The ones that went out in veg are starting to flower i think.

I don't know but I think THG meant degenerative disc.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunny and 95 here in big d.  I'd gladly take a lil rain off your hands.  

Biu!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't wait to get my new house, that'll leave the current one open for my dream of breeding a cpl strains, actually breeding. 

Going to be awesome....]

Much love,

remember to :bong1: it up everyone. Have a lil Moose bud for your bubbler....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

7G? I didn't know you were getting a new house? wow, and your keeping your old one to grow in?  Did i read that right?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

Some Green for the page instead of red


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice stuff PCDuck.. looks very yummy! Have a toke for me when it's all dried up and ready to go. :aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

nice work duck

good to see our little friend 4u made it back in 1 piece


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2013)

Saw a couple of small spike bucks foraging between rain storms.  I love being able to look out the window and see wildlife 100 yards away.  I have rain and cool temps today, but it is supposed to be 99 by Sat.  So I am glad of the rain now.  Things dry out real fast when it gets that hot and the humidity drops to the teens.

Pssst--4U, Rosebud is right.

Thanks for the bud pics duck.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks OS and THG

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice Pics Duck.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

What strain is that PCDuck?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks WH

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Tuesday nite.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning all! High temps and chances for T-Storms yet again today. All is good around these parts. 

*PCDuck* - Curious, what strain is that you posted pics of? It's purdy. 

*SmokinMom* - Hope your Tuesday night was indeed happy! Happy Wednesday morning.. I hear Camels yelling "YAY! HUMPDAY!" lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

We are having a repeat of yesterdays weather. Sunny and hot with thunderstorms in afternoon. Sure makes your garden grow. Now I need to rid myself of the woodchuck that is eating my lettuce.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> We are having a repeat of yesterdays weather. Sunny and hot with thunderstorms in afternoon. Sure makes your garden grow. Now I need to rid myself of the woodchuck that is eating my lettuce.
> 
> BIU BHC :bong:


 

sounds like my weather....... we could be neighbors.

71 on the way to 92 40% chance of t-storms. My lawn is loving this summer.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning g13, Duck, dgf, and all ya all!

Our weather is kinda crazy. it has been raining for a week. Now it is supposed to warm up and the weather guy, who really is on crack, said it is going to be 112 next week.  I don't remember it ever getting that hot in 20 years.  How are my plants going to do in 100 degrees?

Have I ever mentioned I love growing, and vaping and looking at marijuana?  Oh, and talking about it?
BIUPeeps!


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

74* on it's way to 90*, thunderstorms possible. This weather isn't great for people, but the yard and garden are lovin' it. I gotta' find peruse some tea recipes for the outdoor plants, anyone got any they recommend? 


I'm hoping this heat, humidity, and rain go away for the weekend. I have to go to a 4 day music fest. I will definitely be enjoying my Pax. I'm gonna' bring a variety pack of PineHippie, Snowcap, C 99, and Girl Scout Cookies for the weekend. I can't believe people are paying $525 for a 4 day pass. Maybe I'll show my Pax to Miranda Lambert...:hubba: 

*Mom, Duck, Rosebud, OS, Dr Fang, 4U, G 13*, and any I may have forgot, keep it green and smoky...


BIU BHC...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 26, 2013)

> PineHippie, Snowcap, C 99, and Girl Scout Cookies for the weekend



Oh wow!   GSC and C99 .. all look yummy, but I've yet to try em. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

Cubby, did you go to the grow shop yet? Sometimes they make tea. I use a lot of the stuff I make the soil with. But that is a lot of stuff to by for a tea. If you want me to list it I will, but it would cost a lot.

Have a great time this weekend. Sounds fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2013)

more rain today...good day to stay in and trim trim trim


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a tea recipe that I think Ozzy originally posted

5 gal water
5 T Molasses
2 c worm castings
1 c compost
5T Epson Salts
5T Blood Mean
5 T Bone Meal

Aerate for 48 hours, strain (I usually just put everything in a cheesecloth paint strainer like a tea bag and don't strain), mix 50/50 with water for watering and 25/75 tea water for foliage spray.

It has been really rainy here too, but like Rose, the temps are supposed to get to 100 right quick.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2013)

I use that tea...and I also mmake a tea bag...no straining

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2013)

No tea bagging here.

No straining either

I have valve on bucket just up from the bottom. Turn air stones off nearly everything settles to bottom. Once done I just dump into worm bin.


BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

Woohoo--apparently my Satori seeds are sitting waiting for me at my mailbox.  The area is so spread out that mail is delivered to banks of boxes and we have to drive to get it.  I checked tracking this morning to see where they might be and imagine my surprise when I discovered that they were delivered Monday.  Ordered the 18th, delivered the 24th to a little mountain town, I don't think I have ever gotten seeds that fast from Attitude before.

So, I will be starting some satori today.  I hate it when I run out of Satori.

I think I'm starting to rust--we have had soooo much rain.  Rose hope your girls take the switch from rainy season to desert heat okay.  You do have some nice shad you can put them in if they get looking too hot.

BIU everybody.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats THG:woohoo:

I ordered from tude on 4-20 and got my beans in 6 days also, I could not believe it. But I did notice they are coming through Chicago instead of New York for me.

I think I need to take some clones from my Satori Mom instead of tossing them. I think I need more room

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

good morning to my many constituents---as stated previously---i thank you for ALL of your calls and PM's begging me to throw my hat into the ring for the most crappy poster---i do appreciate all of your support but still must decline at this time :rofl: 

on another note---my weatherman is also on the crack pipe---hottest record breaking day of the year coming on the day i got a party---yes---we have high pressure moving in---today is the 1st day without a marine layer---s o b got me shopping for big umbrellas today---if i had a buck for every time he was wrong when we were supposed to be out of our normal weather pattern---well you know---i'd be rich---how these s o b's keep their jobs is baffling :chuck: 

cubby---i got me some of that girl scout cookies that is still another 15 weeks from me actually getting to try it---can you give me a smoke report :grinch: :stoned: 

and another thing---may all your dreams come true


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning duck, cub, rose, thg, os, grower, 4u, wh, fist, LSD, and any other folks I may be missing.

I am SO jealous of y'all's rain!!  We're in a stage 3 drought and can only water our grass once a week.  Gonna be crispy soon.  :-(.  Sunny with a high of 98, no rain in our 10 day forecast.

My youngest should be getting home anytime.  I've really missed him and can't wait to hear all about it.  My oldest is still camping for another 1 1/2 weeks.

It's been nice not having boys home tho..lol. 

Cub, thanks for reminding me, my pax could use a charging.  

Have great days everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2013)

OS ..Well the excuse for those worm burners are gone if you have no marine layer:laugh:

SmokinMom..Doesn't that suck when you pack the Pax get all comfy and the PAX needs recharged. Then when you go back after recharging and ya can't remember if it is packed with a freshy or not.

Anyone here have a worm bin? And if you do have ya ever noticed that when you add a bunch of greens the worms seem to consume more browns?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a worm bin.  I have never noticed that, though I do try to keep about an even mix of green and brown.


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have a tea recipe that I think Ozzy originally posted
> 
> 5 gal water
> 5 T Molasses
> ...




Thanks, this is great. I already have all these ingredients on hand. My intention is to make a 50 gallon barrel worth and use it on _everything_ I have potted up in the yard.
I'll put all the fixin's in a pillow case so I won't have to strain it. The barrel I'm using has a spigot on the bottom. (It's a home made rain barrel) that I connect a soaker hose to for feeding my Bananas and such (they're heavy feeders). 
I've grown outdoors close to 30 years but never used teas. My grow spot was on the bluffs of the Mississippi river, so it just wasn't feasible. I don't care how tough you are, you aint climbing 100 feet up a sheer, crumbly , limestone cliff with anything more than a ruck sack. 
But the danger of it kept me safe, and LEO at bay.

*OS*, the GSC I grew is just dried, in the burping/curing process. I held back a bit from the weed locker for preliminary taste testing . I think it's pretty good, not C-99 good, but it's palatable. It has a slight minty taste with sort of a black licorice/anisette after taste. Not a powerful smoke but nice for sitting around chewing the fat.

*Dr.GreenFang*, if/when you get a opportunity to try the C-99, do. I love it. 

*SmokinMom*, i hope you're not gonna' tell your sons it was nice without them , your daughter probably will....that's what sisters are for.


PAX TO THE MAX!!!


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, did you go to the grow shop yet? Sometimes they make tea. I use a lot of the stuff I make the soil with. But that is a lot of stuff to by for a tea. If you want me to list it I will, but it would cost a lot.
> 
> Have a great time this weekend. Sounds fun!





Just curious *Rosebud*, how much do you usually charge to list things???

If you'd like to send me a pm with the ingredients I'd appreciate it. Having multiple recipes would be a treat for the plants. No rush though, we'll be having rain for the next few days, and I can't feed them in the rain.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2013)

I been useing this as well...I got it from *IRISH  *who got it from *Bombudpuffa*...easy to make and the Plants love it



in bbp's definition on how to make l bacillus,

1- 2 tablespoons white rice
2- half a cup of clean, no chlorine water
3- milk

step 1, put 1 tablespoon of rice into a half a cup of water. shake it around a little until it turns cloudy. pour the cloudy water into another cup and discard the rice. repeat step 1 with the other spoonful of rice...

step 2, let the water and rice dust mix sit in a room with constant temps where it wont be disturbed until you notice a film on top of the liquid. this is bacteria. this may take 2-3 days time...

step 3, this is the most important step and makes the L Bacillus dominant in the culture. fill the cup ( i use an 8 ounce cup) with the rice water to the top with milk. not to the rim, but fill up the cup. let this sit until the milk curds. this may take 2-3 days time. like i said before, the curds are good for your pets digestive system and the cats and dogs that are always in my yard love the stuff! but its no good for the plants so either toss it out or compost it. the yellow puss colored liquid is a L Bacillus culture. just dilute it by 20 times and give your ladies a drink! {quoted by bbp}...

broke down it comes up to 6-7 teaspoons per gallon of water. ph that, and water plants...

*cubby*..I too use a Garbage can for Large teas...thanks for the pillow case idea..I been useing a 5 gallon paint strainer...good for a couple runs then need to toss..the pillow case can be washed and reused...Brilliant

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks cubby sounds like you have the thin mint cut I got supposedly the original we'll see


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *4U*


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

Cubby, thank you for the laugh as always.

You too Orange, your nuts, but i like that about you.

This is what I use and I didn't measure last time for 5 gallons and it was strong, i ended up using it at 2 cups tea to one gallon water.

Worm Castings
Alfalfa meal
Bat guano
Peruvian (lol) seabird guano
Kelp meal
Molasses
Azomite
humic acid
Then a small shovel of compost, cooked it two days and pow! I didn't use a strainer I just stirred it real well before doing the soil drench. and the sludge at the bottom went on one of the plants. YUM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Yum.  Do you guys have Freebirds where you are?  Concept like Chipotle but with a more American flare.  So damn good!!!  

I've been biu all day...care to join me?  The more, the merrier.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

ORANGE, clean out your mailbox! Please?

SM, i will join you. Trying to get the rest of my little plants planted (impatients) before the heat hits tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

done---must have been ALL those constituent requests for leadership :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

You are in such demand Orange.  You have been very funny this week, thank you.

I pulled up a lot of oxalis weeds today, such a nice cool day to work out in the yard and the ground was soaked so it came up a little easier.. I smoked pineapple express and it helped get the gardening done.  Trying to get ready for the heat that is coming.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

we got that heat wave coming too---saying record temps all roud---scared me into buying a 10' umbrella for the party---gonna be a bit tough to squeeze 50 people under that little thing---might have to make a slip and slide to cool off


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2013)

*Rosebud*, I have all of those ingredients except the guanos. How much of each is necessary for 5 gallons?


*Orangesunshine*, have you considered using one of those temporary garages? It's basically a side-less tent. I have one that's 10x20. They are fairly rugged, they provide shelter if it rains and shade if it don't.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

Cubby, I wish I knew for sure... I suppose a half a cup each and 5 Tablespoons Molasses  Maybe a whole cup of worm castings and I added a "glug" 2-3 oz's of bloom food. Roots organic. The humic acid was not much at all maybe  a teaspoon.  I am sorry I didn't measure. I will next time. But man, I can't believe the difference in a week. I have never seen such green plants. I have never seen such happy plants. I think they dance when I am not looking.  Like i said, i just stirred it well a few times before using, and using it at 2 cups per gallon of water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2013)

:rofl:
a tad of this and a shot of that....:spit:


:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jun 26, 2013)

just wanted to say :ciao: took on a new job that keeps me away for weeks at a time. miss y'all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey fast!

It's nearly midnight here.  I'm thinking about taking a bubble bath with a fresh pax and Netflix.

Rose, is your tub ready yet?  

High everyone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 27, 2013)

*@ PCDuck* - I'm still curious what strain that is, that you posts pics up last page. 

Cheers BHC! Off to work today... yay!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Wet here today

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 27, 2013)

morning everyone....... calling for 92 today and 96 tomorrow...... 40% chance of rain or better for next 10 days........ make sure your animals and plants have plenty of water and some shade yall.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2013)

Good early morning peeps..

Sm,no tub ready, still in the garage, i go out there and sit in it sometimes and dream of it being filled with water. Did your son get home and did he have fun?

Good morning Duck! This may be our last cooler day for a long time.. Summer in the desert.  Hey duck, i smoked some of that bubba momma last night...took a shower and forgot to wash my hair and i only shaved one leg....good stuff.  I guess I  better finish that shower  today. lol

Good morning g13, i hope your day is a good one. Stay cool.

Hey Fast, good to see you, sorry you don't get home as much. tell you wife hi from me.

BIU Peeps. It is time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 27, 2013)

lol Rosebud, only 1 leg?! haha nice :aok: 


*@ PCDuck* - What strain was that on the last page?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2013)

dgf. That would be a first for me...one leg...lol


Here is the front yard before the heat comes and ruins it..



]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2013)

nice yard *Rose*....we are dryn out and into that heat wave...bring it!!!

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2013)

A re-vegging CWO

Nice yard Rose

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

76* and sunny. Perfect day, I hope it doesn't get much warmer, I am not a heat person. I'm like my Grandfather. He retired and moved to Florida....for 6 days . My Grandmother was so Peed!! He told her "fine, you stay, I'm going home". They never went south of Rhode Island again.






			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> took a shower and forgot to wash my hair and i only shaved one leg....good stuff.



*Rosebud*, I totally get this, it happens to me all the time, and the same leg...:spit: The yard is looking great. You have a really good eye for companion planting. I just put stuff where I want it, if it dies, I replace it with something else. 


*G 13*, good point about the pets. Bring them in the house so they can enjoy the A.C., just don't give hem too many treats or they'll just lounge on the couch farting, especially if your pet happens to be a cow.


All right all you weed warriors, let's do this...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate it when my cow farts in the living room.

Cubby, i just remade some tea and it was just like I told you..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning all.  We have the heat wave coming too.  It is supposed to be 92 today with temps rising everyday--103 next week.  I am going to start watering everything as deep as possible today.

My seedlings are looking good.  I put 5 Satori seeds in Rapid Rooters last night.  Everybody in the flowering room gets new nutes today.  

Rosebud, I don't think that I have ever gone in the shower and shaved only 1 leg.......however, I did shave the same leg twice one time.  I had a little Nurse Larry last night.  When I braided my hair before bed, I noticed that I somehow left a big chunk of hair out.  I decided that I probably couldn't do any better, so I just left it and took another hit.  I can't believe that it is taking this long to get your tub in.  I should have just driven back up there.  Hard to believe that it is easier to get a plumber in a tiny mountain community than it is in a city, but it appears so.  I just love your yard!

SM, I know it is the next day, but you can go wrong with a tub and a bowl.

A bunch of us are floating one of the rivers in tubes tomorrow which will be fun.  Everybody, try and keep cool and BUI as needed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

morning all---thanks for the color on the page duck and rb---gives me hope---heat wave is a commin---hangin round the pad today cleaning cleaning cleaning---advice of the day---don't plan a party too far in advance cause your guest list will double over time---think i'll be injecting hash oil into my temple now---peace and love peeps


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2013)

*THG*, you braid you leg hair???:shocked:


OOOH, I'd like to go tubing, I'd bring my Pax, and a beer cooler in it's own inner tube, hauled behind me on a leash, a liquor leash


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2013)

My pleasure OS

I just love green and weed

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Good morning all. 

What beautiful pics y'all posted this morning.  Cheered me up.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *Orangesunshine*, have you considered using one of those temporary garages? It's basically a side-less tent. I have one that's 10x20. They are fairly rugged, they provide shelter if it rains and shade if it don't.



got me 4---10 x 10 x 10 trade show type shade side-less canopies from a friend today

i know the temporary garages you speak---would be way better but no access---little pricey to get a couple of those for the few parties i have---thanks for looking out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Cubby, I tried to pm you back but your box was full.

Rose, he got home yesterday.  Told me all about the maggots in the latrines...lol.  He had a great time.

Os, where's my invitation?

Hi duck, thg, LSD, 4u, where's mr fist been?  And anyone else I'm forgetting...

Have great daze.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

open door policy sm---that's how this thang has doubled in size---invite is word of mouth---bring your bikini for the slip and slide baby :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2013)

Just for your party OS I will bust out my speedo.

I love slip n slides


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just for your party OS I will bust out my speedo.
> 
> I love slip n slides



:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2013)

No..No..No....speedos


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No..No..No....speedos





Are you suggesting he wear a bikini???


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just for your party OS I will bust out my speedo.
> 
> I love slip n slides




i'll be sporting the bright yellow banana hammock myself in celebration of yesterdays supreme court decision :hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 27, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *THG*, you braid you leg hair???:shocked:
> 
> 
> OOOH, I'd like to go tubing, I'd bring my Pax, and a beer cooler in it's own inner tube, hauled behind me on a leash, a liquor leash


 

:holysheep: :huh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 27, 2013)

> THG, you braid you leg hair???
> 
> 
> OOOH, I'd like to go tubing, I'd bring my Pax, and a beer cooler in it's own inner tube, hauled behind me on a leash, a liquor leash



Hah! Oh this was great! :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Good evening bhc.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 27, 2013)

high BHC :ciao: its good to be back. i stepped out for a lil while, kinda felt out of the loop with all the fighting going on lately. figured it be best to just sit back and :bong: till the smoke cleared


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 28, 2013)

good morning bongers........ weather is a repeat of yesterday and last friday........ watch out for those drones...... never know when they might fly over.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 28, 2013)

Mornin' BHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning guys! Nice to see all of you. Well, some of you are still sleeping, which, in my opinion is a good thing.

65 for a low last night.  96 high, heading for HOT.  I plan on putting the saucers under my plants outside and will probably have to water twice a day.. Seems like a bad time to hit them with tea, but it will be hot for a month or two.  This outside growing is lots different.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2013)

I just had the best iced mocha... I found some non gmo'd chocolate syrup..I am a happy girl, the satori might be helping too, and the sample of the great white shark.  I might be too stoned for 7:57 am... nah
Thanks for listening.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 28, 2013)

morning BHC :bong:...wish i had my hands on an iced mocha myself. you're a lucky girl rose. sunny and near the 90's today. taking the kids to the beach. BUT not untill i BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2013)

shortbus, I wish i could send one to you. It made me take three dogs for a walk and live to tell about it.  Good to see you again.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

morning bongers, stoners, and just regular old pot heads---hot as hell again today and getting hotter thru the weekend---woke my neighbors to the sound of the lawn mower and weed wacker this morning---already feeling like 90*---glad that's over with---i need to delegate more---too hot for a nap---guess i'll go eat and jump in the ocean for a bit---whatever you do today---make sure you do it high as a kite---peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2013)

It is going to be warm here too.  Low last night was 52, but it is supposed to get 99 today.  It will gradually get hotter every day until the 4th when it is supposed to drop to the lower 90s.  However we know how accurate the weather is.  Thank goodness for low humidity.  I am pretty sure I couldn't take 100+ with high humidity.

I have cancelled floating the river in favor of earning money.  I am going to do a water heater changeout this afternoon.  It shouldn't be too bad.  I have the old one drained and disconnected, just waiting for the new one to get here.  I am on the western side of my time zone and the hottest part of the day is usually 5-6.  It stays light until about 10.  I will probably take the dogs to the river to play after I finish the water heater.

The new babies are doing well.  I have started some Satori seeds and some Master Kush seeds.  All the seeds are unsexed, so I will have approx 1/2 boys, so I don't think I will be overcrowded. 

Everyone try and stay cool.  And don't forget to BUI as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2013)

Those babies look delightful... I see a nl and i know that doesn't stand for norther lights, even tho that is what i think of every time i see it. I have never even smoked northern lights.  Stay as cool as you can THG. Orange, enjoy the ocean. I am a little jealous.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2013)

Today we hit 100 for the 1st time this year.  I'm jealous os, wish I had a cool surf to hop into.

City swimming pool it is, lol.  

Have great daze friends.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 28, 2013)

o0o0o0o0 look at the babies. thanks for that THG, this page needed some green. BIU :bong: before we pack up the kids and we're off to my niece's birthday party. she's turning 3 and is cute as a button


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2013)

Have fun and enjoy the beach...one of my favorite things.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2013)

At five, it was 98 with 15% humidity.  We may creep  up another degree or 2, but the warmest part of the day is usually early evening.  The flowering room is 82, so I can live with that.  I just put a portable evaporative cooler in my room which may help the temps a bit.

Iced mocha sounds good Rose.  I'm thinking coffee, Irish Cream, Kahlua, and ice in a blender.  Think I'll make some French press coffee.  

Shortbus, I'm not sure that I have ever known a 3 year old that wasn't cute....sometimes they are like little dynamos, but they are always cute.

Going to take the dogs to the river tomorrow and grill burgers at my friends afterwards.  Hotter tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2013)

Cold Bud Light...AHHHHHHHHH  OH and my Glass Blunt filled with God Bud and Shiskaberry mix.
I was up 40ft on a Lift working on the side of a building. Freaken Hot As hell. 104F.
Thought I was melting into the building.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2013)

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2013)

Air Conditioning. most important invention ever made for mankind living in the south ,,well besides electricity and Bud Light.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 28, 2013)

you ever get so stoned you can't keep your tongue in your mouth?

yeah I'm stoned as hell...... sipping a little fireball too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Looking nice THG

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2013)

Good night ducky..lol...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 29, 2013)

morning home growing peeps......


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 29, 2013)

Good morning BHC. Wooo just finished up this Breaks track for a very well known label in the Electronic Music community. Set for release next month, and my due date was TODAY! :holysheep: I'm quite happy with how it came out. I even achieved a "Daft Punk-esque" synthesis on the second breakdown.. so fun! 

Time to BIU! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats DGFLSD! Good your made your due date.

Good morning Duck!  How are things in your nest?

G13, how you doing this morning???lol

We had the most glorious thunder storm last night. It was sheet lightening and big boom of thunder and rain,coming down so hard I couldn't believe it. What a thrill. I got my vape and went and stood on the porch. 
Howard hid behind my skirt. No dog would go out. It must be so hard on their ears..
Anyway.. It is a great day... BIU, VIU, Smokem if ya got um.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 29, 2013)

:ciao: Gang! 

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

morning comrades---another day in paradise here---gonna be hot hot hot again---not nearly the temps you might be experiencing but it is relative to our norm---add a little humidity and it makes for some cranky peeps---what ever you do today---hope it is stoned to the bone---peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 29, 2013)

been listen to free bird n stayn toasty with my new Vape Pax,  it's awesome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats lov. Enjoy your new Pax.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 29, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning comrades---another day in paradise here---gonna be hot hot hot again---not nearly the temps you might be experiencing but it is relative to our norm---add a little humidity and it makes for some cranky peeps---what ever you do today---hope it is stoned to the bone---peace



i know the feeling OS. the worst is when its like 90+ and there is a storm that is gonna hit us within the next 12 hours. the low pressure+ high temps+ living near the ocean. creates some insane humidity that just makes you feel awe full.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 30, 2013)

BIU before bed :bong:  g'night mp


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2013)

Goodnight.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Good morning my bong hittin homies.......... no matter how hot you are........ enjoy your rainy day girl.

hxxp://youtu.be/pHW5Vz0HgRE


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs! 

The low seems to be 68   It is gonna be a hot one here today.

Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2013)

Morning all.  

Rosebud, I though I was going to get your thunderstorm yesterday morning--it clouded up, got grey and ugly, spit 10 raindrops and then moved on.  We ended up with 99 degree weather.  I took the dogs (both the pet kind and the eating kind) to my friend's place who lives by the river for a swim and a meal.  Bo is so funny, I don't think he knows he can swim.  I waded out a ways and he just whined on shore and wouldn't come out further than he could touch.  Finally he took the plunge and swam to me, but he was like a frightened child, clinging to me once he got to me.  We'll keep working on getting him used to the water.

I have 1 Satori and 1 Master Kush just starting to poke its head out of the rapid rooters.  I am going to my sis's today and taking the tiny babies with me.  I trust NO ONE to take care of my plants.  Our other sis and her hubby are moving back to Idaho from San Diego the first week of July and stay with sis for a while.  I am going to help her with some plumbing and cleaning and do some shopping for myself.

Everyone try and stay cool--there is brutal heat over most of the west.  Remember if it gets too bad, you can run through the sprinklers or sit in a cool tub of water.  Heat exhaustion is serious, so drink plenty of fluids and don't over exert yourselves.  That means take plenty of bong breaks.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 30, 2013)

Good morning BHC!  

Man, you guys and your Satori's! I'm going to have to give some a run some point.  

Curious if any super experienced people (most everyone in here) could head to my journal and address a quick question? I had it a few days ago and it's still bothering me. Cheers all! 

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 30, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, 

67* and sunny, what a beautiful day. Every day should be like this. For you BHCers in the path of this crazy heat, stay cool, stay wet, and stay stoned.





BIU BHC...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 30, 2013)

evening all, enjoyin my Pax vapor,  it's awesome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

The pax gets some rave reviews around here and everywhere. I heard god uses one.  I just vaped some budda moma and i really shouldn't be in public after that.  Enjoy your evening..and BONG/VAPE/SMOKE/UM/UP/.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2013)

High everyone


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: on the :20

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 1, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Good morning fellow farmers.  Man, i am hauling more soil, and nutes, and bug killer then i ever have before...This farming outside is like work..These plants are a full time job when it is in the low 100's outside.

Like the good farmer i am I have toiled with the plants and vaped two bowls of satori and it isn't even 6 am.  My farmer dad would be so proud. lol

BONGITUP~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2013)

good morning BHC..been on the boat scoutting where to go crabbing...It opens today and I hope to Nail my limit...will have 3 cards on board so we get 15 red crab and 18 Dungenus will be fishing for Salmon as well...we took a good boat ride to Tacoma Narrows Bridge ( Laura never been under it)....looks to be 90 today and that will be a record breaker....Stay cool everyone..and keep the :bong1:  filled with ice

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful pic's 4U!! hope you have your suncreen on.  Thanks for classing up the page! Have fun. Crab, salmon...yum


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> good morning BHC..been on the boat scoutting where to go crabbing...It opens today and I hope to Nail my limit...will have 3 cards on board so we get 15 red crab and 18 Dungenus will be fishing for Salmon as well...we took a good boat ride to Tacoma Narrows Bridge ( Laura never been under it)....looks to be 90 today and that will be a record breaker....Stay cool everyone..and keep the :bong1:  filled with ice
> 
> :bong:


 

Wow very nice pilgrim that there some fancy canoe yual not paddlin  Enjoy yur day friend and watch those pinchin claws!

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like ya had great fun *4u*

I got some green for the page


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are beauties Duck. The leaves are gorgeous too.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Rose

They just received a veg tea Saturday and already showing the results. Plus when you can keep the mites at bay, that helps a lot too Thanks for the 209 info


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Love that stuff, you are welcome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice looking LAdies *Duck*..glad ya got them mites in check...

its all ready 81 and its 830am....this may be a Hot trip...got a couple more hrs for tides to be right...better get caught up with *Rose*:bong::bong:

*BWD*...thanks friend..that there be a 21 foot Pontoon/party boat...115 Mercury 4 stroke motor....no need for a trolling motor as this one does that as well....Have me a live well depth/fish finders...crab puller..and many more bells and whistles.... Ill be sure get some nice shots today...we heading to the Bremerton shipyard...last time I was there I got stopped by the Navy po-po...seems they dont like ya cruising close to the battleships after 911:doh:...was giving a warning..so I be sure stay 1000 yards away today...unless they crab over there

:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 1, 2013)

duck those look awesome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks 4u and lbs.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

It is 106 F, is July almost over?

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

High 60's is all it got here but we also got 1 1/2" of rain. Lots of water laying around and the water is high.

Rose hate to say this but you can keep your weather for now


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 2, 2013)

wow beautiful buds pc...

one more :bong: before bed. g'night BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Thanks ShorTbus

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, those buds pics are pristine. :aok: 

@4u: Nice boat!! I've wanted a party boat for years, they are p.e.r.f.e.c.t. for damn near everything! Who needs a speed boat?! Forget speed, let's float around comfortable and in class... heck they go faster than I need to go on water! 

As for me, chances of rain all day aaaaagain... and muggy. Latest thing on my mind and making some type of drying cabinet ... my first dry is really starting to make me nervous.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning all. It is 78 outside right now...that would be the low...have i mentioned i don't like July and it just started. It is going to be 106 again today. This rose has wilted.

DGF...read curing by the numbers that Hick posted. Don't worry about drying, it is natural...If you live where it is humid it is harder maybe.

I picked my bathroom paint and don't like it.   I think i need a new attitude.

My plants outside survived yesterday.   Speaking of new attitude....Satori and latte's aplenty!  BIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Yeah, those buds pics are pristine. :aok:
> 
> @4u: Nice boat!! I've wanted a party boat for years, they are p.e.r.f.e.c.t. for damn near everything! Who needs a speed boat?! Forget speed, let's float around comfortable and in class... heck they go faster than I need to go on water!
> 
> As for me, chances of rain all day aaaaagain... and muggy. Latest thing on my mind and making some type of drying cabinet ... my first dry is really starting to make me nervous.




your right ...this is the best boat to get....as for speed...hahaha...I pull the kids on a tube and can lift a 200lb skier...this was engineered just for that...most pontoon top out at 70hp...I have a 115...and we get many people come up and say..."That Thing can Move!!!!"....and you will see us out on the water when most "V" haul boats cant....only issue I have is that the boat launch has to be deep fast...the boat is 21 feet..and the trailer 28...than my truck...been to some lakes that the launch just wasnt deep enough...had truck in water upto door...Ill get some more pics we took yesurday....thanks for the intrest

:48:


----------



## cubby (Jul 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

67* heading for 80*, should be a nice day. 

There is 1 less raccoon in Minnesota. I've been having problems with something messing with my plants, so I waited up last night, and when I heard them on my deck I snuck out and caught them red handed (or pawed). It was three raccoons, 2 ran away, 1 got on his back legs and chattered at me...so I beat him to death with a piece of galvanised pipe. Raccoon messes with a bear...raccoon looses, every time. They won't be back for the rest of the season. Every year I have to kill one, then the others stay away. I wish it worked that way with mosquitoes...and Mormon missionaries.


*4U*, looks like a nice way to spend time on the water. Where's Kandi?

BIU BHC........


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

sounds like good time to me *4u*---how'd the crabbing go---whatcha catch

coon skin cap *cubby* lol

cold water for our wilted rosebud---best thing about paint is you can always change it

can't we all just get a :bong: :bong:   the saying on my new shirt


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

no crab   but tons of fun...All ways great to get out with the Boy...


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 
> 67* heading for 80*, should be a nice day.
> 
> ...





:ciao:   She just Loves chicken

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2013)

4U, those bald eagles are amazing. What a great shot. Nice to see your son and your boat. Where were you when you took the shot of Seattle?  Alkai?

Thanks for the wonderful pics.. I can't get over the eagles! Love it, and kandi of course!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning all.  It topped out at 109 yesterday.  Today is supposed to be a little cooler--103.

I was up and out early this morning.  I needed to get grocery shopping done and back home before it got too brutal.  Like Rosebud's place, it never cooled off much last night.  My flowering room got 92, but I figured that wasn't that bad considering how hot it got.

I have a small Satori that is ready.  I took a test bud with me and she is ready.  She is right at 9 weeks.  Four of the Satori and 3 Master Kush seedlings are up.

I love watching eagles.  We have a fair amount of them where I live.  The draw below my house seems to be a regular elk path now.  I see them several times a week lately.

I'm staying in today.  Got some sun tea brewing, some Satori to puff on and am preparing to do a little carpet cleaning.  I figure a hot arid day is a good day to at least start (it usually takes me 2 days to shampoo carpets).

Stay cool and be sure to take plenty of breaks and BIU


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 4U, those bald eagles are amazing. What a great shot. Nice to see your son and your boat. Where were you when you took the shot of Seattle?  Alkai?
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful pics.. I can't get over the eagles! Love it, and kandi of course!



That pic was taken near ..Blake Island...in another month we plan to take *Ray *and His wifey to Seattle..ill get some nice pics for you than as well...I tried get a pic of those Eagles Hunting...its so cool to watch them take fish from water,,,stay cool today

*THG*...you may get those Elk up in ya yard if they path is within 100 yards..They will smell your veggies from a mile away....and those arent Deer either....they will ruin ya Yard just by grazing...Have fun today inside and get me some pics of those Elk...

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2013)

Loves yur Boat 4u. Very nice. My Parents are looking for one like that for Lake Tawakani.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi bhc.  

There's flies in my house and I suck as a swatter.  Driving me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 2, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Driving me CRAZY!!!!!



Thats cause it so close a drive , you don't even have to start the car 

BIU BHC Be see alot more of me soon


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 2, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Thats cause it so close a drive , you don't even have to start the car
> 
> BIU BHC Be see alot more of me soon


 
 
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2013)

*ozzy *is in the House  :yay:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 3, 2013)

Morning BHC  


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning guys!

I got up to enjoy the cool of the morn. It is 75...oh well, better then 105.

Do you guys have plans for the 4th?

Hope your day is as cool as you guys. biu


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2013)

Morning Rose, I am up, too.   It is 69 here,  Wish I was drinking a latte and toking some Satori with you on your patio.

I haven't decided whether I will go "downtown" for the 4th festivities.  We have quite a fun celebration.  We have national forest all around us, so not fireworks  Everyone takes their fireworks to town and lights them off for all to enjoy.  Sometimes these private shows are as good as the big fireworks.  However, we end up with thousands of people in spaces meant for hundreds and I'm not much of a crowd person.  And lots of drunk people and I'm not too good with drunks either.  Dam, I'm getting old.

It is only supposed to be 98 today.  I don't think I have the energy for pilates....if I finish cleaning my carpets will that count as exercise?

All the seedlings except 1 Satori are up and stretching.  I will probably put them in solo cups today and brew up some tea for the other plants--they cotyledons are dropping and I am gettins a little yellowing on the lower leaves of the Nurse Larry.  I think she might be a heavy feeder?  

Ozzy, good to see you.  I look forward to seeing you more here.

4U--great boat!  I love watching the eagles, too.  Only here I watch them swoop down over a field and catch small (and sometimes not so small) rodents.

Stay cool everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

Wish you were here too THG. It is down to 73... I think you are right about the heavy feeder. I have never fed my plants enough until now as they are bigger then me and demanding it. Maybe somebody that has grown straight Larry can tell us. Medicine woman took more nutes than say satori.  But everyone takes more nutes then satori.

I just took the three dogs for a little walk. I gotta say, Howard is perfect. They other two are nice and all, but Howard, on a leash is a dream. I saw baby and parents magpies, i had never seen the babies. I am trying to like them.
Did i mention I like satori? Bong it up...

ozzy, is this a tease or are you really back? I hope so.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2013)

My 4th is with my family at my sisters, then I return home to my smokers party. Once the stream fills up with boats the fireworks start. I always unleash those huge rolls of firecrackers that take forever to complete, 2 of them. I like listening to the little kids go "Oh wow" when they finish.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

That sounds very cool Duck. Have fun with your sisters.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning and Happy Smoking

We will be at *Ray jay* house for BBQ..smoke...beer...smoke....firework show...smoke...good friends..smoke....and Did I mention we was smoking

stay cool everyone..we have high 79 today

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

:headbang: *ozzy*

morning all---finally a break in our heat here---mother nature a/c is a nice marine layer---keeps things cool till noonish and the sun breaks thru

on my friends boat in the harbor for the 4th---thousands swarm the beaches for the public firework display---pretty fun being in the middle of it and not fighting the crowd in the privacy of the boat---independence day has become a very special holiday for me over the past few years---good times to come

the *4u* boat looks like a complete blast---any luck fishing

everybody stay safe thru the 4th


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2013)

:ciao:  *Orange*...

No luck on the fish...I too was gonna take kids on boat to get up close to show...did that a few years back and we had a few boats tie to one another..was great fun...Chose not to this year as I still need to fix the Navigation lights..so no dark boating for now...Did book a charter boat with some friends here for the 29th..Im sure to catch something then...but for now...Ill just catch a Buzzz:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 4, 2013)

I have to get a picture of our dog (just got him over a month ago) 

My little Puggle (Pug/Beagle)  

Cute pic Rose! Happy 4th to you as well, and BIU BHC! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2013)

Yall be carefull tonight...You need those fingers to hold and light the Bong 


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2013)

What the heck happen?


:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2013)

:rofl:

9 posts of the same...lol


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2013)

Good  morning BHC :ciao:

biu :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

morning all---happy 4th---marine layer keeping me cool for the time being---blew a ballast the other day---think it was part to do with the extreme heat---pita to change it out with the spare but we're firing on all cylinders again---life is grand besides my back is killing me and need to mix and move soil for transplants

may you all have a safe wonderful 4th---as an american---today is your duty to step up to the plate and eat a hot dog---drive a big fat harley or pickup truck---drink a coke---watch a little baseball---fly the bird across the pond---pay homage to your homeland

thank a vet for preserving your independence and not being ruled by a queen


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello y'all.  

Does anyone know where the vape hitters club thread is?

Happy 4th!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2013)

wasnt that started by *mojavemamma*?

Bang Bang

:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 4, 2013)

have a awesome July 4th to all

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 4, 2013)

happy 4th BHC.  :bong: :bong: :bong: ...had to do a few extra, cause it was an extra long day and night with the kids.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wasnt that started by *mojavemamma*?
> 
> Bang Bang
> 
> :bong:



Thanks 4u.  How's she doing?

Biu my friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

Good day after the 4th.

It has cooled down to 60 degrees...i am doing the happy dance. Only going to hit 85...I will be hanging with my plants today as I am a farmer and that is what i do.

BONG IT VAPE IT DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rain and more rain here




			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the vape hitters club thread is?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49921




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wasnt that started by *mojavemamma*?
> 
> Bang Bang
> 
> :bong:



Although Mojavemamma was my tutor when selecting my vape it was OGKushman that started the VHC


BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 5, 2013)

Morning all! Hope everyone is well today! 

Heading to a state beach to swim with my lil nearly 3 year old girl. She's going to love it!  

BIU! :bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 5, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,


72* and heading for 90*.

Hope everyone had a fun and safe Fourth.




BIU BHC...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 5, 2013)

what up peeps,been super busy lately,sorryI havent been on in awhile,hope everyone is well and had a safe 4th...shut the grow room down for a few months untill it cools down a bit. chopped down my last 3 plants on mon night,no plants in the room is kinda depressing....oh well....played out on the pier last night,awesome crowd and awesome fireworks up and down the beach....doing it again tonight and sat night,time to string up some strats.....peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 5, 2013)

hope that everyone had n awesome 4th

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner:tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

I wish i had a john deere. I learned to drive on an old wheel to start john deere  I bet it is fun after getting a little toasted.. 

I feel like i have been following you around today mebeafarmer...not stalking i promise.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2013)

Good morning BHC


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 6, 2013)

Good morning Duck! How are you on this glorious day? 


Morning rest-o-the BHC! :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2013)

Happy Saturday peeps.

Hey farmer, do you grow just one kind like is recommended? I have to have both a good night indica and a hello world sativa dom, and a middle of the day hybrid. It would sure be easier to grow just one strain at a time, i have never done that.

It is a mild 87 this afternoon. Went to the farmers market with my son..that was fun. We got cherries and raspberry's and salad stuff. yum.

Or workers start on the bathroom on Monday morning. They are rated high on angies list. Why do i have my doubts this will go without a hitch? Mr rb insists on putting the 5 feet tall plants in his shed. I am not so happy with the thought of him carrying them....  Wake me when this is over. We won't have to remodel anything else I don't think.

BIU!!! Hey Duck, 4U, Orange, CUbby, SM, THG, lsd, mr fist, and all the other wonderful biuppers. BIU!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 6, 2013)

I get  going after a few hits,, myself, cause the pain is not as bad n that makes me feelin like doing something

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2013)

After doing the smaller plants but more of them, do you prefer the two big girls?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2013)

We are of like minds in the satori club. That would by my morning type for sure. In fact, i don't think i even need to grow anything else but satori for breakfast. I would be ok with 28 jars of satori.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning Duck! :aok: 

Morning all, hope you're all well on this fine Sunday morning. Off to the hydro store for me to pick up a 2x2 tent and scrubber etc for a drying cabinet. We have a chopping to do next week muahahah! 

Be well everyone. BIU!! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

Enjoy your harvest dgf!

Duck, how is it going with all the company. I hope you are enjoying them. I bet when you get with your sisters you laugh a lot. I love that.

OrangeSunshine, where are you????

SM, is it terribly hot at your house? Are the kids swimming a lot this summer?

Cubby, you think maybe i just need to put blinking lights on my plants..instead of hide it, decorate it??? You might be on to something. 

The workers start tomorrow... I might get a bath this year...that sounded really bad. I promise i shower.

THG, how are you doing? Wish you were here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

I am really enjoying the cooler weather.  I worked like a maniac cleaning out my shop/shed on Friday (and didn't get done).  I was so stiff and sore on Sat I could hardly move.  I know it was that newly harvested Satori that got me moving and kept me moving.  Satori in the morning should be mandatory for all us older peeps that have trouble getting going.

Duck, enjoy your family's visit.  My youngest sis and her family are moving back to their old stomping grounds and arrived at the other sis's house last night.  We all laugh a lot when we get together, too.

Rosebud, I wish I was there, too.  We had such fun (and your tub would be in by now too)!  I don't think I would have been able to move if I hadn't soaked (and the jacuzzi helped) in a hot tub on Friday night.  I may not be there in person, but I am joining you in spirit with some espresso (with a little Irish Cream) and some Satori.

DGT, hope you are getting a little more comfortable with the drying and trimming.  Everything is going to be fine.  It really isn't that complicated.  You will probably hate trimming though.  The only person I know that likes to trim is a really lazy person who just likes to get paid for sitting on her butt (and being able to smoke a lot while doing it). 

Farmer, I feel the same way about Satori--the strain I never want to be without.  I can't remember exactly when I started growing it, but I'm thinking 2007.  I must have been on the search for a good up strain when I chanced upon it.  I had been growing Joey Weed's C99, but he was out of it.

I think I am re-energized and will work on the shop/shed again.  I am determined to be able to use it as a shop and not just as a junk room.  

Everybody enjoy your day.  Take time to BIU.   And appreciate all that this day gives you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

dont over do it today Hempgodess ..

we a bit overcasted today..was over Ray jays for the 4th and had great times..He put up a huge pool for the kids to swim...well Kandi wanted to take a swim and then decided to roll in the pile of dirt...what a mess...lol..

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, take it easy in there THG, but good for you for doing that. 

4U, i can 't believe that is our darling Kandy acting like a .....dog.  Dirt bath.


----------



## cubby (Jul 7, 2013)

:ciao: Howdy BHC,

83* and sunny.

*4U*, Kandi looks like she enjoyed the 4th for sure. Did she go in the pool? When I was a kid my mom had a tan Pomeranian that would go down the water slide into the pool. 

*THG*, Don't overwork yourself, a clean shop ain't worth much if you're too beat to enjoy it. 

*Rosebud*, I'll bet you can just about hear the bath water flowing. Every remodel seems to take 10x as long as necessary, don't it?


Take care Peeps, time to hit some Cindy-99 and do a little weeding.



BIU BHC...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah *cubby*...she went for swim  and then got dirty...and No she didnt go back in the pool:rofl:

I gave her a rinse and she got her summer cut Last night...Ill get some new ones Later..right now We have to shoot some stick...enjoy your Sunday events

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Still raining here


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

> DGT, hope you are getting a little more comfortable with the drying and trimming. Everything is going to be fine. It really isn't that complicated. You will probably hate trimming though. The only person I know that likes to trim is a really lazy person who just likes to get paid for sitting on her butt (and being able to smoke a lot while doing it).



Yeah I'm quite a bit more comfortable now, thanks!  

I built a pretty nifty drying cabinet last night with my wife. It's 2x2x4' with 8 custom slide out screen trays. I have a port in the bottom to "share" some of my A/C for optimal temps in the cabinet. At the top a very small fan to help it pull air through and out, into a home made "carbon scrubber" box. 
Pics will be in my journal later  

As for the trimming, I'm SURE I'm going to love love love it at least this round! lol. I can't wait to tell you the truth. I have myself and my wife to do it.


So, good morning BHC! Hope you are all doing quite well this morning... :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Morning Bong hogs! I miss Chef, he always called everyone bong hogs..

Hope your company is fun Duck. 

DGF, pictures of your carbon scrubber would be cool. I bet you wife will be a good trimmer..just cause she is a lady.  That was very sexist of me. sorry.


My contractor isn't coming today... He didn't finish his last job on time, i am disappointed but i can use the time before they get here tomorrow, I hope to figure out where my plants are going.

I need to biu...see ya soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2013)

Howdy friends. Been outta town worken,,now im home again. Yeeehaaaa. Course I dont see that much going on at the MP anymore. Slowed down a bit I guess.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> Hockey?
> 
> my 8 year old is just expressing interest in hockey and has been skating for about 3-4 years.
> he is all signed up for his first season of hockey this year....practice starts later this summer!
> BIU



No ..sorry...Billiards/pool...I sure hope Seattle gets that Hockey team...I miss going to games and watching a good Asss wooping


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

:ciao: Gang, :ciao: 4U, Duck, Cubby.......Smokin Mom & Rose :heart:

:bong:

Got a lot going on in the journal this year. Harvest should be a treat.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2013)

THG! :heart: I see you down there!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Morning drfting, WH, duck, farmer, Rose, 4U, DGF and anyone I missed.

Rose, I think I'd just try and camo the plants with a clothesline or something along those lines.  I can't speak for everyone, but the contractors that I know and work with (and me) don't pay that much attention to what is around us when we are working.  Good construction people get rather tunnel-visioned with their job.  In addition, we realize that we cannot talk about things we see in other peoples homes (if you want to keep a good rep and keep working).  I am often in every closet, looking for a crawl space access.  I am under people's kitchen and bathroom cabinets.  I would never dream of talking about anything I see at someone's house.  I really don't think they are going to be so nosy that disguising or blocking them won't work just fine. 

4U--Kandi is so cute she doesn't even look real.  I don't know how you keep from just loving her to death.

DGF--I have a friend who helps me trim sometimes.  We make something yummy to eat and have something decadent to drink.  We will put a good movie on or watch a bunch of episodes of a series that we like or get into some great music and conversation.  Even the first time, it gets old fast.  Trimming is part of the reason that I do perpetual grows.  I cannot imagine me sitting down and trimming 6-8 plants at a time. 

Drfting--I am doing organics again this summer and am using one of your tea recipes.  Good to see ya!

Everybody, have a great week.  Temps are supposed to get back up around 100 mid week.  I have a big float tube for the river coming--should be here Tues.  I plant on using it Wed.  And since I don't have a journal going, here are the kids.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello and happy Monday to everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Sm!

THG, mr rb has them all stashed behind the big blue spruce in the corner of the yard. He may never walk again, but at least the plants are hidden.  He even moved the huge satori terracotta plant. oh dear. He said that may have to stay there..I said nope. It is total shade back there but at least they will be outside and the light cycle wont change for them. 

 Your plants look great!  i 'specially like the ones that say sat . 

Hey Drift

Hey WH, glad to see you, i think there is a lot of growing going on around this place.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2013)

more growing???or more :bong:




:bong::bong:

Back to growing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> more growing???or more :bong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about both!  :icon_smile::bong::icon_smile::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2013)

What is the weirdest thing ya seen THG?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what we call a dolly here multi.  

92 and partly cloudy here today.

Biu.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Dolly


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> @ Rose
> 
> The last time I grew in a suitable outdoor climate I used a sack truck to help move large pots around the back yard. I'm sure mr rb and his back might appreciate one




He did use a dolly,  on the huge satori in the terracotta pot.  Good idea thank you for thinking of us.

On my way to goodwill to drop off half my house. BIU, i just smoked a joint of satori...onward.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2013)

lunch time
:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

what n awesome evening

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning ducky, bhc..

I'm only up to p, lol.  So, goodnight again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning Duck and Mom... hope you are doing well! 

I will finally finish my drying cabinet today for sure.. but I already have pics up of it in my grow journal. I'm curious about any and all thoughts on it  


Rain all week here, but nice temps. Guess I don't have to worry about the well runnin' dry for a bit. 

Cheers all, and bong it up! :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning all you Potheads.


----------



## cubby (Jul 9, 2013)

:ciao:   Morning BHC,

77* and pouring down rain, great day to set around getting stoned.


BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, and you know who you are.

The plants are hidden behind the blue spruce. Mr rb is in one piece so far.
The workers maybe will show up today. lol

It is a lovely cool morning...soon to be hot,but not over a hundred so i can deal.  

And in july a lemonade to cool you in the summer shade.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2013)

:ciao:  

2 fir tuesday

:bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

morning fellow stoners---mother natures a/c working now with a comfy marine layer keeping things cool---s/b 70 something later---my back is wasted and i'll be trimming again today---almost there before the fun starts all over again---finally back to some sort of routine after the gf non stop 50 b day party


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

Ice your back Orange, what did you do?  Your gf's birthday is quite an event sounds like.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks rb---been icing on/off for the past few days rb---soon as it feels better---i do something else i shouldn't and i re-injure---did the same again already today---woke up feeling good---did a little twisting and bending and bam---right back to square 1---gonna try to ice in the trimming chair today


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

:angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife: :argue: :huh: :cry: 

The contractor just came by to tell us he wouldn't be here till tomorrow. I am furious and he knows it...If he can't manage his time better, do i want him at all? mr rb says we do...i say )&*^(%*(*$&*)$%(^&^*(&*(&*)*)((


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2013)

*Rose*...you tell that contractor that you want a new contract....and that you want the new contract to state he drops total cost 100 dollars every day he delays...That would make him kick his heals...and then you could all ways drop him and get another...I wish I was closer ...I remodeled Kitchens and Baths for many years...

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry Rose and shame on him.  Delaying one day is bad, but two days....well that is really poor time management unless something really unforeseeable happened.  However, you have been waiting for this guy for a week or so, so I'm thinking you can't just call someone and have them there.  Also this does tell you that he probably won't abandon you before the end of the project if he has scheduled poorly again.  

So, sit back, take a deep breathe, inhale slowly and enjoy some Satori or Pink Mama or whatever is loaded in the Solo.  You will feel so much better.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2013)

BIU *Rose* BIU

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

You know, first of all thank you, the whole reason or most of the reason I am so mad is because of my plants. Only you guys understand that. They are in the dirtiest nastiest part of our yard. They are with such company as tires, old wood, my old  potting stuff. I nearly broke my neck watering them this morning. I don't know how they can breathe back there. There was sawdust all over satori this morning. That is just not acceptable.

So this guy...oh by the way *4U* he did say he would take 200 bucks off. I said big deal. mr rb said that would be fine.LOL

Good point THG, he said that too, that he wouldn't leave till it is done... 

Thank you all so much for listening. I will try not to hurt anyone.

I smoked a half a joint of satori and going to go outside in the 94 degrees and smoke the other..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 9, 2013)

be sure have some ICE LemonAid on a hot day like this ...Okay *Rose*...now we want to know what ya gonna do with those extra 2 Bills....

im a throw some ice in the :bong1:...Grab a Cold one..and lay in the Hamick out Back...See yall later

:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

just listen to some led zeppelin music n thought I would drop in n say hi

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 9, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong: ... :stoned: hi BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Short bus, Hi lovstoned!

It is a new day. Good cause the last one sucked.... HA.

Good morning all you bongers! It is the butt crack of dawn as some would say.... CUBBY, DUCK, what up?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning all! 

New drying tent is all dialed in and I'm quite happy with what I have. Iiiiiiiiit's HUMPDAY! This Monday is the end of the line for Tent #1 for me, and I can't hold still I'm so excited! I know I still have to wait for drying and curing, but it's just.. I don't know, this is a big moment. Chopping down something I've babied for months... I've said this before, but it is kind of sad.  

Hopefully my days of an empty pouch are all over, because I'm currently out and really refuse to buy more lol! I'm going to have to go without for a little while until the dry and cure is over. 


Hope everyone is having a great day, and please.. since I can not.. bong it up for me!! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

You can smoke it green LSD, or DGF, it just won't taste as good or be as strong. It is very exciting.

4u, next time if there ever is, i am going to have a remodel party and invite and you and THG and Kandy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 10, 2013)

> You can smoke it green LSD, or DGF, it just won't taste as good or be as strong. It is very exciting.



Yeah, but I really want the first taste to be curing as best I could get it... or should I say, cured at least 2 weeks. I just can't seem to bring myself to it, to try some early! lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

If i was out you can bet i would be smoking some green, but that's just me.


----------



## cubby (Jul 10, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

63* and sunny. It's gonna' be a warm one.

*Rosebud*, good luck with the contractor, I know that's gotta' be frustrating. I wouldn't be using his services again. As to his knocking a couple bucks off the bill, I'd just say, sorry but the time, stress, and inconvenience just isn't worth it. Next time I'd give his competition the nod. 


*Dr. Fang* congrats on the harvest, and becoming weed self-sufficient. 

Where's *Ozzy* ?, that tease.... 

All right *Sm, Duck, 4U, OS, Drift, THG, ShOrTbUs,* and any I may have forgotten...let's do this...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2013)

Cubby, i won't use him again. It is kinda funny today, but not yesterday, i went to paint the tiny coat closet and I am a pretty good painter, but I had it all over me, all over everything. Mr rb came in and told me to take a break and he would finish and that I can never paint when i am ticked again.
Cubby, how are your castor beans doing? And the rest of your garden?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

morning all

congrats there dr ellis d---the waiting is the hardest part---after not smokung and waiting---that herb you grew will be the best you smoked in your entire life

rb---the patience of a saint---did you get that plummer from "angies list"---let's hope he gets your tub dialed in now that all the rough stuff was done---when you get pissed---just think of a bubble bath with a little rubber duck in that beautiful tub---CHATTY CATHY NEEDS TO CLEAN OUT HER PM BOX

4u---peace my friend---a bad day fishing is always better than a good day working

cubby---stay cool brother

shout out to all the others i missed---thg, sm, drft,


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Good Steamy Afternoon BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

:ciao: : duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi cub, wh, ducky, rose, thg, os, 4u, LSD, shortbus, fist, and all ve forgotten to mention..

Biu.


----------



## cubby (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rosebud*, I had to move my gardens around this year so I put the castors in mixed pots, we'll see what happens. So I've got them thrown in with petunias (they were in pots but the raccoons threw them off the deck), Elephant ears and canna lilys.
The other is a section of my salsa garden, tomatos in the rear, peppers in front, Christmas lights on the fence. The salsa garden pic was taken a month ago. (I just figured out how to resize pics)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2013)

Ooohh, pretty cub!  I wish I could have a salsa garden.  Unfortunately I have a destructive dog and pain in the azz bunny.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2013)

Just stopping for a 
:bong:

:ciao:   :bolt:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 10, 2013)

> Dr. Fang congrats on the harvest, and becoming weed self-sufficient.



Thank you very much Cubby! Yes it's wonderful being able to have meds like this! :aok: 



> congrats there dr ellis d---the waiting is the hardest part---after not smokung and waiting---that herb you grew will be the best you smoked in your entire life



Thanks Orange, really appreciate the words. I can only hope it's at least up to par with some of the stuff I've been getting on the "street" for top dollar (rip off prices!!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope our duck survived the storms.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2013)

Im a think The *duck *flew the coop for the storm


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

*SmokinMom*.... I survived the storms Had to get to my safe room twice, but the closest the twister came was about 4 miles.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy duck feathers Duck.. 4 miles is close. Is it ok now or are more called for?

Cubby, i see why you plant the castor beans. they would make a great cover. Nice pots.. Thanks for posting and that. It is smart to make them moveable.  I need an elephant ear I think. But i am really bad about bringing in things that can't take freeze. I don't do it. It could be an annual next year. 

Well, it was so hot yesterday. The dude and his cohorts made it. It was a comedy of errors.  I won't go into the particulars it would take too long and ya'll be board..lets just say the tub, all 300 pounds of tub made it in the house without getting beat up.. This guy is going to be here for days,,,,,he talks to himself and sings, which is ok, he has a good voice...but dude...hyperactive add, and talks too much, but in some way endearing.

I need strength to make it through the next few days... I wonder if i have enough pot.  BIU Peeps, and thanks for listening.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2013)

*Rose*....After 3 weeks of unsettled weather we are finally getting a break from it and are getting clear blue sky days  Got a few towns shut down(no in or out) and flooding but nothing major here in Duckville

At least he goes home every night and you get a break.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2013)

smoke him out *Rose*...

Im off to camping witht he kids..will be back Sunday...enjoy the rest of the week


*Duck*..glad to hear ya safe..any outdoor plants pay a price?
:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 11, 2013)

4 Miles Duck? Dang! 

Truly, I'm glad you are ok. Tornado's are serious business and I wish that wrath on nobody. Cheers to you and your families health. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Rosebud, DGF, 4U, duck, cubby, SM, orange.

We had a hot one yesterday--got to 99.  I took the dogs and we went to the river for a dip.  Bo is learning that he can swim and is goes into the water easily now.  However he thinks that he should be able to ride with me on my tube.  It is big, but not _that_ big.  Cooler and overcast today.  It is supposed to be in the low 90s for the next week or so, which will be nice.

Rosebud, I hope this all goes fast for you.  At least he is there now and working.  While he may sing and talk too much, I didn't see you mention plumber's crack.  If you don't have to look at that all day, that is a big plus!

Duck take care, tornadoes are scary.  

4U, have a great time camping.  I am ready for a short fishing trip myself.  

Mom, orange and cubby--hi(gh)!

I think that I am going to teach my nephew to take care of my plants so I have a plant tender when I want to go someplace.  He moved up from So Cal not long ago and has a little experience.  I am tired of losing plants when I go someplace or get sick.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 11, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

THG, hows that tea working out for you? Just brewed a batch and fed today.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2013)

*4u*  Have fun camping....Someday I am going to make it out there to camp and enjoy the scenery. My tomato plants got blown over but that is it. Stood on my dock and watch the storm till it got to close, then I grabbed my Pax and ducked in for cover. People got it a lot worst on both side of me. My friends don't believe that I did not get walloped as the TV was wrong in their predictions again.

Thanks for the concern SM, Rose, THG, 4u


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

morning everybody---weather is overcast and humid---need some high pressure for the sun to come around---back seems to be on the mend---eating ibprofin and vicodin for the past couple days---think i'm gonna put them back on the shelf today to test the pain threshold---good news is my trimming is finally done 

duck---glad you got a safe nest to hunker down in---i couldn't imagine the wrath of a tornado---got to be scary as all hell breaking loose---

rosebud---have you cleared your pm box---what in the world are they doing taking days to install your tub---hope they are not being paid by the hour---holy guacamole---i feel your pain---i'm not a plumber but know i could have your tub done in a day---just keep reminding yourself how nice it's gonna be when it's done

thg---that's awesome for you to take the time to show junior how to tend your garden---future farmers of america is our future---funny about the dog too---sounds like a real mammas boy---floating in a river on a hot day sounds like my speed right about now

cubby---you have inspired me to grow a salsa garden

4u---be safe man

drft---good to see you

dr lsd---when we gonna see some pics of your harvest

sm---i raise my beer and tomato juice---cheers 

ozzy---where are you


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 11, 2013)

:ciao: Orange. Whats growin on?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, glad you're ok duck...

Have great daze!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 11, 2013)

@*Orangesunshine*: I'm hoping to pull, trim and hang all Tuesday of this coming week. :aok: 


Can someone pass this message below along to PCDuck.. I believe he has me on ignore, and even if he does.. I'd like him to get the well wishes. Cheers all.



> 4 Miles Duck? Dang!
> 
> Truly, I'm glad you are ok. Tornado's are serious business and I wish that wrath on nobody. Cheers to you and your families health


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Rose, what ever became of your pax?  Were you able to get it working properly?

I had to chuckle about your tub guy.  At least he's cheerful and can at least sing...lolol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, i finally got a time plan. He sheet rocks today and puts on the mud. That takes two days to dry... then he puts on another coat and that doesn't take two days. Then he sands it and textures and paints.... THEN he can place the tub where it goes and plum it. we are talking next Thursday till I can bath in peace.  

4U, i can't smoke him out, he is in recovery for 7 years from coke..

Orange, GREAT ON THE TRIMMING BEING DONE. Glad your back is improving and your getting off the hard stuff. 

SM, i will call them today. I took it with me in the car yesterday and it still burns my hands.

Cubby, glad you started a journal.  So pretty at your house.

We brought the plants back out. The dude will be doing this without his helpers so it is ok. He has been in the attic a lot for wiring and is putting in an attic fan that will come on every time the temp gets to 105.. He also saw the venting in the attic that mr rb had done for the grow room and he fixed it so the grow room smell should exit the attic nicely. That fan is HUGE.  I hope it makes the difference in growing in my soon to be lovely bathroom again. 

How sick are you guys of hearing about rose's bathroom, as sick as i am?

Hey, i know, lets BIU!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

I used my pax last night and really paid attention to the oven end.  Hardly any heat at all.  In fact I held my finger on the lid myself and it only felt a little bit warm.  

My youngest is driving me CRAZY today with his freakin' furby.  I wish the thing had a volume switch.  I could kill Santa for bringing him that!!!!!   

Biu.


----------



## cubby (Jul 11, 2013)

*Rosebud*, how often does your bathroom temps reach 105???  

*SmokingMom*, What do Furby's sound like? I don't think I've ever seen one other than on T.V. 
But I have a way you can come to like that Furby. Every time you hear it, instead of getting nutz, think to yourself..."at least it's not a drum set..." 

*Duck*, you weathered the storm, your reward should be some good fishing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2013)

It is in the attic Cubby, the attic fan went on today when it reached 105 up there it was only 86 outside.  It is an attic fan that he put in the roof. It is really big and blows the air out.

I have the number to call on the pax now SM. I will call soon.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

little color for the page---larry og meets larry og, girls scout cookie, gooey, and the cacti


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2013)

:icon_smile: MMMMM Cactiiiiiiiiiiii:icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

OH My God!  My girl C just started talking to this guy from a dating website.  She knew his house was in the area I grew up in when I was a little kid back in '78.  She met him in person for the first time yesterday at the creek that runs thru the subdivision.  I asked what street and she told me.  I said wow, no way, which house?  She said the 2nd on the right, by the creek.  My jaw about dropped to the floor!!!!!!!!!!!   My parents had that house built and of course we were the 1st owners.  I've always wanted to see the inside of my old house again and now I get to!!  This is a street of atleast 20 houses in a pretty large subdivision which makes it so bizarre.  Ok and get this-  she has a 7yr old daughter who's about to go into 2nd grade, just like I was when we moved in.

If you haven't noticed, I've always been very sentimental.  It will be bittersweet being inside that house again, reliving old memories, etc.  I hope I don't bawl my eyes out.

(I told C she wasn't allowed to meet a guy and leave me, she's my best partying buddy, lol.  I'm gonna approve this one..)

That is all, thanks for listening to me ramble, lol.

And on that note, BIU!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Cub, lol @ the drum set!!  Good point.  Now what's your addy, I'm sending you this damn furby....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning peeps. 

Cool SM, you get to go thru the old house. I hope it looks nice to you. You might not cry, but you might and that is ok. Were there happy memories there for you? 

My plants are back in the sunshine where they belong. I don't care if he the dude see's them anymore. I think we have a reprieve while the mud dries on the walls. I am glad maybe no one working in the house today.

I saw the cute guy from the dispensary and I am trying out some strawberry cough this am.  Not as good as satori.

BIU!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 12, 2013)

> It will be bittersweet being inside that house again, reliving old memories, etc. I hope I don't bawl my eyes out.



I know I did, after seeing my home that I spent my first 10 years in. The history in the home is amazing even before me.. and what it has become; Breathtaking. It is actually a historical land mark. 

I'm trying to get back to the place to show the new owners some documents I have on the place that they may be interested in, but they never are there!  

I have a feeling you're going to tear up if this place means anything to you like my old home did.


BIU everyone!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning BHC


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

71* and sunny, what a nice day.

*Sm*, pretty cool getting to see your childhood home. You could give them a house warming gift.......maybe they would like a Furby  

*Rosebud*, the finish line is just ahead. Soon you'll be lounging in your new tub. And your plants are grateful for your care.
Let the sunshine...
Let the sunshine in...
The sunnnnn shine in....



BIU BHC......


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

I love that song cubby, thanks.

SM, i went and saw our family farm house a couple of years ago. I thought i would cry my eyes out. I didn't. The people that bought it turned it in to a bed and breakfast and put a sing above the door that reads, Grandma Millers house. Hope my dad doesn't know they didn't put his name on there. Anyway. I hope you get to go.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

morning everybody---i'll be picking up the slack for all those that are not keeping the bong loaded today

mother natures a/c working like a champ---62* and a marine layer---my favorite time of day


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

how's  everyone doing,,  been getting some rain n high winds, but that's been it

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Rose, good memories, bad memories, some memories best forgotten.

I miss my dad so much sometimes that it's painful.  . Lots of memories of him in that house.  And memories of the neglect I got from my mom. On the flip side, I had my 1st kiss in that house.  My 1st school dance and prom, catching tadpoles in the creek...it will still be cool to see though.  Maybe I'll have some special elixir before I go, lol.

I was up at 9:30 am.  Miracles never cease!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone want a beer?  . 

I bet ducky doesn't, lol.

Had a good busy day running around town, it's time to unwind.

I didn't mean to kill the thread, biu with me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

:ciao: sm i'll join ya :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

No beer Sm, but i will smoke up with ya.

SM, I talked with the pax people, i will just mail it back to them to look at. Big fat bummer. Oh well, better then watching mud dry as my friend orange says. Ha, we really are watching mud dry.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Did the pax folks sound pretty nice?  

Biu rose and orange.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, Pax actually has VapWorld take care of their costumer service. I had kind of a bad connection and I am not the most patient person the last few days but we got thru it. She was fine. We will see what she says. It really did burn my lip, it was still there the next day, and it wasn't from making out.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

my new shirt---


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

I LOVE IT!!!! How bout that 4U???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2013)

I love it too.  

5am, good nite bhc.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

Good morning Duck and all ya all!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

morning everybody---this is the night blooming cactus---not sure what it's called---it blooms 2wice a year starts to open at sunset only for a day or 2 and it's gone---kinda trippy as the flower closes during the day---this is the 1st year i have ever really watered it and as you may see it has new growth---might have to keep watering and put her in the ground---heavy marine layer today---car is all wet @ 60*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice Orange, that is beautiful. So interesting the different plants and how they bloom..She is a beauty in flower.


----------



## cubby (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice cacti *Orangesunshine*. I'm a cacti fan as well, I have a couple desert type, but mainly collect forest type, as well as other succulents. You're fortunate to have the natural environment to plant them outdoors they make a great low maintenance landscape.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

evening everyone,,, hope that y'all r in HHHHigh times  tonight  hehehehehhheehe

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2013)

High everyone.  What a trip last night was!  Drinking beer in my old house, lol.  It was immaculate and I loved how it was decorated.  Seeing how lots of things have changed over the years, and seeing things that have been left untouched.  I wish I had their decorating savvy, lol.  I guess when you're a 20-something, you're more stylin..

A few tears shed, but I did better than I thought I would.  I have pictures, they are the ones that suggested it.  They showed me around from room to room, I never had to ask.  

A large pic of Amsterdam in the game room.  

In the guest bathroom was this picture and I got a good chuckle from it.  I want one now...lmao.  I'm sure it will prob upload funny.. but if ya click I bet it will be right..


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2013)

Good morning ALL

good morning Sm, I am glad you got to go see the place.  I have read your picture before, it is a good one.

We have no helpers today,YAY... the bathroom was wet sanded yesterday and no mess. who knew? not me.

I took myself out shopping yesterday and got a pedicure,,Orange with white polka dots...i must say, i am styling. Took myself out to lunch with my kindle...nice day. No one talked. I liked that.

THG, I have been thinking of you, so nice your teaching about growing and that he is interested..What a lucky guy he is to have you to teach him.

BIU peeps.

Hi son, i see you down there.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning BHC!  

Couple days till CHOP CHOP CHOP... I'm excited, nervous, on pins and needles.. generally amped really.  

Happy to hear about your old home stroll SM. :aok: 

Hope everyone is well and remember to BIU!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

yeah *Rose *I like *orangesun *new shirt...:aok:  I had a Hat say that years ago...who coined from that?...I was saying it was .."Rodney Kings";;;  Cant we all just get along?...or am I wrong?

got home from camping to all my clones dried up and mushy:cry:...[;ants did good...We have *Ray jay* and his wifey coming today for a nice boat ride....we been friends now for over 5 yrs and they have yet to be on the boat...Fire up those Bongs..you Bong hogs

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 14, 2013)

Boat day? I'm jealous!  Be safe 4u!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:rofl: i got a manicure of sorts---my daughter painted my nails green and pink

sounds like good times there *4u*

morning mr duck---you still hanging in the nest---been a while since you have ventured into the bhc world of quackery---what up w/that

wish i was still sleeping *sm*

thanks *cubby*---i also have a very neglected aloe vera plant in a pot that started as a little one and is now about 2-3 ' round---friend of mines wife used to make succulent wreaths from a bunch of varieties that thrive around these parts---great table center pieces---been looking at other types of drought tolerant landscapes to bring into the homestead

all others---have a great day


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2013)

My neighbor made this for me, isn't it great.

​
green and pink toes sound a little scary Orange,,,your a good dad.

Have fun 4U today. enjoy.


----------



## cubby (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice *Rosebud*. Your neighbour probably wants you to return the favour in the form of a Satori wreath... 

Are they "Hen and Chicks"?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2013)

Way cool Rose.  I like things like that.

Cubby they are hens and chicks with some different kinds of sedums.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Bright and sunny but the storms are suppose to return today

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Very nice *Rosebud*. Your neighbour probably wants you to return the favour in the form of a Satori wreath...
> 
> Are they "Hen and Chicks"?



I want a satori wreath!  LOLOLOL

Good morning gang.

the singing talking dude will be here in a couple of hours....the mud is dry the walls have been skim coated? Maybe texture will happen today.

I am getting excited to decorate the new bathroom..I am having it painted 2 walls taupe and 2 walls white. (need white if i grow in there, right)  we have never "had anything painted",,,we always do that ourselves...it was in the bid. I hope he is as good as mr rb in the painting dept.

Later in the week the lady that introduced mr rb and I will be here for a couple of days....Haven't seen her in forever...it will be a party.

Duck, i hope the weather blows over you and not through you.

BIU PEEPS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

Monday...Monday....


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

you betcha 4u

Monday, Monday, so good to me
Monday morning, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh, Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening, you would still be here with me

Monday, Monday, can't trust that day
Monday, Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh, Monday morning, you gave me no warning of what was to be
Oh, Monday, Monday, how could you leave and not take me?

Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes
But whenever Monday comes
You can find me crying all of the time

Monday, Monday, so good to me
Monday morning, it was all I hoped it would be
But Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening, you would still be here with me

Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes
But whenever Monday comes
You can find me crying all of the time

Monday, Monday, can't trust that day
Monday, Monday, it just turns out that way
Oh, Monday, Monday, won't go away
Monday, Monday, it's here to stay

Oh Monday, Monday
Oh Monday, Monday

THE MAMAS & THE PAPAS - MONDAY MONDAY LYRICS


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

morning everybody---i like mondays especially this one cause i am going to the dentist :hubba:  

keep your bill in the wind mr duck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2013)

Enjoy the pillows orange!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2013)

Morning all.  This week is looking to be in the high 90s.  So it will probably be river time for the dogs and I again.  

Rosebud, you will be taking a nice soak in your new tub before you know it.  You are getting close now.  Enjoy your visit with your friend.  How fun--sounds like you have been friends for a long time.

Duck stay safe.

Orange.....don't know what to say to someone going to the dentist.  I personally would rather auger an icky toilet. 

Since I don't have a journal going, here are the little ones.  I have started transplanting into 3 gal pots since they seem to be getting hungry.  Running NV's supersoil and will supplement with teas.  I am thinking of making some kind of tea brewer. 

This is the lineup:

3 C99 and 4 Beyond the Brain
4 Satori and 3 Master Kush
3 Sweet Tooth, 6 Nurse Larry, and 1 Blue Lights clone


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

if you saw my dentist---you would understand my entusiasm---looking good there thg---hows training the nephew going---he is a lucky kid having you take him under your wing to show him what's up---great to see you in the dirt again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Orange.  He spent Friday, Sat and Sun here and then went back.  He had some things to do as they have just moved to town, though they are staying with my other sis.  We transplanted some plants to larger pots.  We cleaned the flowering room and made nutes up for the hydro girls still in 12/12.  I showed him how to check pH and ppms.  It's a start.  He is an eager learner.

LOL--In my book there is no dentist good looking enough for me to want to go to the dentist.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Good afternoon bhc.

We've had a break from the sun and its been wonderful!  Yesterday was grey and didn't get out of the 70's.  a few hit or miss showers.  Much the same forecasted for today and tomorrow.  . Much needed.

Biu with me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello bong hogs...took a few pics ....first is KAndi when we was camping..she about to attack this bird feather that blew into camp:giggle:....the camp fire with the DOg and mellows...and took a few pics when we out yesturday with *Ray *and his wife...I know the *cubby *loves this Mountain  


enjoy the Day everyone

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks fun 4u.  Do any fishin?


----------



## cubby (Jul 15, 2013)

Great pics *4U*, Kandi's lookin' vicious, that feather better watch out.   Mt. Rainier looks beautiful on a clear day. I'll be there in about a month. VIP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Looks fun 4u.  Do any fishin?




No fishing yesturday...just worked hard on catching a Buzz:hubba:..and some sunshine....going fishing on a charter the 29th...looking forward to that...will be fishing for the pinks this next week...

*cubby*...so great you comeing to the Fest..its gonna be a blast...I think Saturday we will take the boat over to Alki beach and party up..cant wait to smoke a Joint while playN :bong1: pong:yay:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm jonsin to wet a hook but I doubt it will be anytime soon.

Hi thg, rose, cub, duck, 4u, fist, wh, os, and I know I'm forgetting a few peeps, sorry about that...

Biu!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

broke my crappy cam this morning---now sporting the new canon sx 160 is---check er out---looks like i may be done posting blurry pics


----------



## cubby (Jul 15, 2013)

*OS* did you "accidentally" break the other camera?  

New camera takes nice pics, but I was looking at the tiki torch and wondering what was I supposed to be seeing......then realised the torch was the subject......stoners, I tell ya'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

very nice *orange*....now you will be BPOTM  

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *OS* did you "accidentally" break the other camera?
> 
> New camera takes nice pics, but I was looking at the tiki torch and wondering what was I supposed to be seeing......then realised the torch was the subject......stoners, I tell ya'




lmao cubby---thanks---i did actually break the old camera---went into the dark flower room to snap a pic of the bulging buds---turned---banged into the door---camera hit the cement slab---done

brought it into the camera store and the guy said $150 to fix it---or---i'll sell you a new one---i must have forgot to cover up the "sucker" tatoo on my forehead and started to look at new cameras---at least i walked out without the $50 case and $20 batteries


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice camera Orange!! glad you got a new one.

Vaping some old Jack Herer I found in a jar at the back of the closet. I am officially out of satori... Shouldn't we have a 21 gun salute or something?
A sad day indeed. And the satori outside is just starting to bloom... Could be a long couple of months...I am not taking it well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry about the satori rose,  hopefully the months will fly by.

Nice cam os.  I'm jealous.

Biu y'all.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :fly: :chillpill: :bongin: :vap_bong__emoticon: 

nurse larry, ya'll.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Already 80 outside

Putting a 3.5 lift kit and 31x10.5's on my Jeep

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

Good morning bhc!

That is way to hot for this early Duck. Try to stay cool. How's your garden?

Cool about the Jeep, wish i knew what it was.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Good morning duck, bhc.

Supposed to stay in the 70s today, cloudy with spotty rain showers.  I'll take it.  

I only woke to get a drink if water.  Back to sleep I go.  Goodnight bhc, have great daze.  Zzzzz.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi rose, you posted while I was constructing mine, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

Good night honey sm.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

all these pic's r awesome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## cubby (Jul 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

It's already 78* on it's way to 90*, gonna' be a hot one.

*Duck*, what's with the lift kit? You going climbing?

*Mom*, pleasant dreams......don't let the giant Furby's get you.... 

*Rosebud*, How's the garden doing? How long 'till the tub's in? 



Alright the rest of you BHCers, let's put some effort into eliminating some greenery.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2013)

Howdy to all my friends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

2 fir day

:bong::bong:


*Rose*...Did the singing carpenter show?...why texture in a Bathroom?...Ive mostly done smooth wall in Bathrooms and Kitchens...makes for cleaning walls easier...And how is the Satori blooming?...we still have till mid Aug befor hrs cut back..

*Duck*....I was thinking you had all ready lifted the Jeep?...be safe and dont bash any knuckles...

its gonna be 87* today...have a few DBB to Harvest.....and some plants to thin up out back...yesturday got way to Hot to work out there so was at the Bar most the day....Stay cool everyone

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

Did i mention I AM OUT OF SATORI?, oh yes I think I did. * 4U*, when do you start counting. I think mine are in the very beginnings of flowering, some of them, some are still reveging. My satori is at least 2 months a way, still veging i think.

Our whole house is textured walls, think 70's, not the terrible thick kind, but is it orange peel? 

Cubby, i think the eta for the tub is Wed, but I bet it happens Thursday. As soon as he gets outta here I am going to take pictures of the girls outside. They are huge. 

Found one confirmed male in my satori, he is in the shed.  Thinking about making satori beans, but man, i don't want to screw up this grow...I am thinking the garage at the front of the house with a hose to spray water and a bag to kill him in before he leaves the garage.  What do you guys think? I have no business making seeds, but free satori seeds for me and my friends for life would be good, right?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

morning everybody---looking like another perfect day in paradise---humidity is a bit high---and so am i---weighing options and prioritizing the to do list---golf seems to be inching its way up the list


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Did i mention I AM OUT OF SATORI?, oh yes I think I did.
> 
> Found one confirmed male in my satori, he is in the shed.  Thinking about making satori beans, but man, i don't want to screw up this grow...I am thinking the garage at the front of the house with a hose to spray water and a bag to kill him in before he leaves the garage.  What do you guys think? I have no business making seeds, but free satori seeds for me and my friends for life would be good, right?



you know my answer---save the wales---i mean males---live on the edge---all caution aside---with a little common sense and care---you can keep him and be a hero or a zero---i have confidence in you rb


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

be a hero, not a zero? wow. Thanks Orange!

Dude is here, whistling now....singing to come...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

much love my dear---NO PRESSURE :giggle: ---just saying---if there's a will there's a way and i know you can make it happen


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2013)

Good morning Rosebud, 4U, cubby, orange, duck, SM, WH, lovbn, and anyone I may have missed.

Oh, Rosebud, I am so sorry that you are out of Satori.  I have very little, but I have a C99 almost done that will do me for a while.  I have decided that I am just always going to plant more Satori than I think I need from here on out.  I know that trying to quit giving so much away probably isn't going to work.  I am thinking that if I get a male Satori that I am going to take it to my buddies and keep it there until it drops pollen.  He has a decidedly black thumb, so I would go over every other day or so until it did its thing.  It would be exceedingly cool to have a bunch of Satori seeds.  I may have to read up on breeding as I have never really done it before.

4U stay cool--87 isn't too bad.  We are looking at 98 with thunder showers.  Lighting storms make the river a non-option.  I'll just have to see how the day plays out.

Everyone enjoy your day.  I'm going to do some yard work before it gets too hot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, I'm up for good now.  I need to stop staying up til 4 am.   

My pax is all ready to go, I think I'll sneak outside.  No sunbathing this time though, it's pretty dreary out there.

Biu.  :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2013)

Just used my Friends Pax at her house. You know,,the one She let me use for so long. Now I cant pry it from her hands.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Just used my Friends Pax at her house. You know,,the one She let me use for so long. Now I cant pry it from her hands.



:giggle:  I told you that you shouldn't have given it back..lol.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a pax, n some how it quit working.. all isee is reed, n then it goes off,  does anyone know what I can do to fix it??

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovbnstoned, you call vape world...Here's the phone number.(877) 865-2260, talk to them. they can trouble shoot over the phone.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2013)

*4u* I purchased the kit awhile back but then I wrecked my Jeep. Now I have it fixed and finishing it.

*cubby* no climbing around here, but in the future

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

monster duck truck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> monster duck truck



:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

:lama: Thunderstorms!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> I got a pax, n some how it quit working.. all isee is reed, n then it goes off,  does anyone know what I can do to fix it?



Maybe try cleaning your pax even if you don't think it needs it.  Then charge it all night.

Sux you're having probs.  If that doesn't work, call the # rose posted.  Good luck.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

Good morning all ya all.

Aw...nothing like the smell of seabird guano to start the day. Unfortunately it wasn't the fossilized seabird guano.. why do we care? I can't remember.

Found a plate of shake and small buds of pineapple express, so that is getting me thru without S.

BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2013)

BIU *Rose*:vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley: :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

I am on it Duck, thank you!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  Have a nice Wednesday.


----------



## cubby (Jul 17, 2013)

HUMP DAY................:hubba: 



my nick name is .........*RANDY*.............:hubba: 







(not really.... )



or not..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Have y'all seen the geico commercial with the camel walking around the office?  Cracks me up...it's hump day!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

My favorite is the one where the guy wrongfully get sent to jail get buff when he gets out he blows up the attorneys house


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2013)

Just sitting the Shop...sometimes busy ...sometimes dead...but heck,,,I get to sample some the new vendors:hubba:


*Duck*...yiu get that kit in?...I never done one so dont know how long

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

Duck what kind of Jeep you got?  I had a K5 Blazer for a long time that I had trouble getting into, but I had ground clearance.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

Did ya need a trampoline THG?

Bathtub is placed. The walls beside it are a little shot, but they are working on it now... It barely fit. Now the tub is being plumbed.... The walls have been painted, two white, two taupe. (White if i grow in there again)  I am thinking it might get done soon...can you believe it? I can't.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Oohhh rose that's fantastic.

I'm in the tub I ran a few hours ago and forgot about...don't ask...luckily it's still warm.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2013)

*4U* got it on and waiting on the paint shop.

*THG* I have a 96 ZJ (Grand Cherokee Laredo). Just put on a 3.5inch IRO lift kit with 31x10.5x15 tires on 15x8 Ultra Rogue rims. Thinking of painting it Gun Metal Gray or Onyx Green Pearlcoat or Black Forest Green Pearl. Got a couple of days to decide but I keep changing my mind.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

black forest green pearl, just sounds pretty.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL Rosebud.  I didn't need a trampoline, but I had to grab onto the steering wheel and give myself a boost up.  That baby took me everywhere.  We would be in the middle of wilderness alot, but she never broke down more than 3 miles from home.  It gets so exciting when you can see the end of a project in sight.  I really like the look of walls painted a different complementary color.  And doesn't matter if the tub barely fits, it fits and that is all that matters.  

SM, this time of year, a tepid bath feels good.

Duck, we have turned into a Jeep family.  I have a 98 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo, my daughter also has one, same year, same model, different engine size, different color.  My sis has a 95 Cherokee Laredo and a 2001 Laredo Sport.  My best friend who is like a member of our family has a 96 Grand Cherokee Laredo.  However I don't see any of us doing the custom work you are.  Both Onyx Green Pearlcoat and Black Forest Green Pearl sound like great colors.  I would love to see a pic when you are done.

Everybody, have a great evening.  We had a fire scare quite close, but they dealt with it and everything is under control.  Didn't get as hot today as forecast, which helped.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *4U* got it on and waiting on the paint shop.
> 
> *THG* I have a 96 ZJ (Grand Cherokee Laredo). Just put on a 3.5inch IRO lift kit with 31x10.5x15 tires on 15x8 Ultra Rogue rims. Thinking of painting it Gun Metal Gray or Onyx Green Pearlcoat or Black Forest Green Pearl. Got a couple of days to decide but I keep changing my mind.
> 
> BIU :bong:



paint it orange duck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

Orange would be good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

I love orange too.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2013)

I am not having fun. The workers are still here and they came at 7:30 this morning. And there not done.....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

I like orange too, but not on my jeep 

I hope they are finished Rose

:
BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 18, 2013)

*Black Forest Green Pearl*... this is my vote Duck. :aok: Great one, that. 


Hope everyone is well. Was up till nearly midnight trimming the last of my 4 from harvest. Soo......tireddddd.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning bongers, 

No, Duck it isnt' done yet....But, i do see an end in site.  I have a hint at what it is going to look like and I am very happy, if it ever gets done.

I want to play in my plants! BIU PEEPS!


----------



## cubby (Jul 18, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

80* already heading for the mid-90's.

*Duck* how 'bout painting your jeep.....PLAID!!! And you could drive thru the woods with Bagpipe music blasting from the stereo........


*Rosebud* your almost at the finish line.....Grab your rubber ducky and Mr.Bubbles.... 


*DGF*, trimming is a necessary evil..........I hate trimming.



BIU BHC...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

My car AC can't decide if it wants to work or not.  Guess I need to take my car in.  It needs inspection anyways.  Hope it's just a short or something and will be an easy fix.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey bongers!!!!

I am so amped today. Just found out that Seattle will be hosting the 2nd US Cannabis cup and I'll most definately be attending.

BIU fellow heads, tis a great day!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2013)

Very cool 7G!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Very cool 7, I'm jealous!

Rose, sounds like maybe you can take a hot soak with your solo very soon.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Give me Ice bath


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it that hot duck?  I guess I'm just used to it living in Texas...

I had a paid focus group tonight.  $125 for an hour of my time, and a bonus $50 for having the best assignment.  . 

Unfortunately, it's already spent to get my car AC fixed. 

Biu with me.


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pm cubby

TGIF bhc.  I hope I can have some kid less time this weekend.  I feel like I'm going insane!!!!!!  Maybe I need to be committed.   

Biu!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 19, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Been reaching the 90's with humidity in the high 80's to 90's. And yes we are not use to it here.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2013)

Good morning!


I TOOK A BATH!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I TOOK A BATH!!!!!!!!




:woohoo:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 19, 2013)

:ciao: Duck

:ciao: Gang

Hope everyone is doing well. I am! Lots of great girls sunbathing outdoors. :hubba: Gonna be a busy harvest.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

morning all,  just got up n feels like it going to get really hot today

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey *drft* :ciao:

Hot is not the word ....more like miserable *lovb*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I TOOK A BATH!!!!!!!!





About time


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

79* and rising. It's supposed to be in the 90's again today, looks like I'll be hibernating and wrestling my pax. 


*Rosebud*, congrats on the bath tub...:aok: 






BIU BHC...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 19, 2013)

what up all my BHC peeps hope everyone is well,summer time kickback need something to keep me cool...been busy with gigs and stuff,I had to read back like 5 pages since I have been MIA....hey Duck 76 cadilac Green Briar firemist,awesome green,I painted a 70s Camaro this color and it is probably the nicest green I have sprayed to date.....missin my grow room choirs,2 more months and start all over again.....Rosie I know u will be relieved when all your construction is finished,how u liking the Pxpress,Im puffin some right now from my last harvest....awesome taste...SM drop your youngun over here I will put him to work,need the yard cut....  have a great day peeps.....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I finally decided on a color for the Jeep. Moss Green Metallic, here is a pic of the color. Not my jeep but the same year and about 6" lower. The one pictured is of a stock Jeep. Getting tired of changing my mind so I just ordered it.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Duck, this weather is miserable. Heat index has been 105 here for 5 or more days now, everyday. Hope you are staying cool, don't hurt yourself in this heat. 

I have outdoor girls that i havent had cool enough weather to hike out and check them. There are 6 more girls that havent been transplanted yet, and 6 unsexed babies that need to be a bit stronger before they too are introduced to this heat.

Further, this is what i got goin on now. 

In the ground and Female; 3x Pink Mama, 1x Blueberry x Purple Empress and 1x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape
Clones of these; 2 Pink Mama, 1x Blueberry x Purple Empress and 1x Bubblicious x Gorilla Grape
2nd run i got some keeper females; 1x Sh1t Apollo and 1x Lemon Berry Haze x Pure Afghani
Last seed run, to be sexed outdoors; 2x Mandala-Satori, 2x Gooey-Kona Sunset and 2x Gooey-Purple Mayhem

Those two Gooeybreeder Strains are purple at 2 weeks from seed, and in this heat?! Should be quite a beauty in flower.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeep, eh duck? I have the same model. I need a drivers side door though.


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I need a drivers side door though.





Why? Do you fall out when you turn corners?........


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Quite the line-up you got going *drft*:icon_smile: 

I got an extra driver door but it is down in GA.

Seen a bunch at the u-pick place:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Why? Do you fall out when you turn corners?........





:rofl:....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey all.  Hope everyone is able to stay cool.  It just hit 99, but the humidity is down to 9%.  With humidity that low, it is amazing how fast water evaporates.  I have evaporative coolers going to help with the heat and humidity.  It stays pretty pleasant inside my house.

Rosebud, glad your tub is in service.  Are they completely done with the bathroom?  Enjoy your company and stay cool.

It amazes me how much the different model years Grand Cherokee Laredos look so much alike.  Duck, I like the color.  Mine is one of those colors that is kind of hard to describe a bronzish silvery goldish color.  Although in the mountains, the color is usually dirt.

SM, hope you get a kid-free day.  

Stay cool and have a great weekend.  My super soil that is cooking seems to love this heat.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2013)

They were supposed to come back today, but they haven't. I noticed the white marble top of my sink was cracked after they moved it back in the bathroom right before they left last night. Javier said it was that way before. No it wasn't... Oh well, no one uses it but me, I just wonder if that is why they didn't come back. It is so nice to have them gone that I didn't call. I am too tired to fight about the sink.  I wonder if there is a good marble fixer that doesn't look tacky.   

It is 95 here today. My girlfriend from high school had a wonderful time. She is still fun and funny and she really liked my pot.  We sang out heart out in the car. She showed up in a corvette. We laughed.. It was great.

BIU in ice water!

PS, Duck, i like the color...kinda ducky.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah *THG* pretty much all zj's look the same as do they others in the same group(WJ's and ete). IMO after the zj's they sort of veered right of their 4 wheel drive days to a suv/crossover vehicle. Been lots of fun and lots of bongs getting it together but well worth it, just in satisfaction.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Jeep, eh duck? I have the same model. I need a drivers side door though.



Too funny guys, my 1st new car was an 93 jeep grand Cherokee in red.  Loved it!  Biggest mistake of my life, trading it in for a piece of junk minivan.   

Traded the crap van in for the sedan I have now which I've always been happy with.  Vroooom vroooom.....

Rose, awesome about the tub!  How long did ya stay in?  I've spent several hours in one at a time.  When the water gets too cold I drain 1/2 and refill with hot..lol.

It didn't get out of the upper 70s today...am I still in Texas??  We even got a good rain and lost power for a few minutes, lol.

Cub, I'm on my way.  I can handle your summers just fine and take some of those beer cases off your hands.  Best be quick, I can't tolerate your winters...

Hope the rest of y'all are having a nice weekend thus far.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

*SM* I can hardly wait to see what mine can do.

If ya still had yours we could meet halfway, I hear there is some good wheeling there


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't wait to hear.  

I'm hiring out my kids.  One is a very good cook, one is awesome with a lawn mower and the other is good at talking your ears off.

Any takers?  :giggle: 

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Raining hard right now

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs!

the low of 70 can't be good. Another 100 degree day, but we are used to that in July.

The plants are standing up to it so well. I wish I had them in the ground so bad. It isn't fair to ask a huge plant to have such a small root system... I feel bad.

I had another bath. I will take pic's of before and after, well you saw before, that was my grow room.

Glad you made a decision Duck about the color. That is going to be very fun...


----------



## cubby (Jul 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I had another bath. I will take pic's of before and after,


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 20, 2013)

Smoking some of my own Pineapple Chunk out of the bong right... now!!  

This is amazing! Bong it up fellow's in the BHC :aok: :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning all.  It is going to be another hot one today.  

Rosebud, that sucks about your sink top.  It is a little tough to crack those marble tops....wonder what he did.  If you screw something up as a contractor, you need to have the balls to stand up and admit it (LOL--even if you are a girl and don't have those things).  Oh well, at least you have a tub you can use.

SM, I could use a cook and a lawn person, but the commute would kill us both.  I suppose that you are going to have to look for employment for them a little closer to home.

DGF, ain't it great to smoke your own?

We are off to another 100 degree day.  Those of you that are in the path of the heat wave, stay cool.  SM if your high in in the 70's, enjoy while you can.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

Duck, i keep looking at jeeps and colors...i need to be careful while driving.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Crap, it's 2:30 pm.  Guess I better get outta bed, lmao.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Duck, i keep looking at jeeps and colors...i need to be careful while driving.



Wait till ya see my Jeep. I am waiting to post pics because right now it is to much unique and I am paranoid that I may be recognized. Once painted it will look normal, what ever normal is

Still raining off and on here, and quite humid.

Smoking some Grape Crack with a pile on the table for ya all.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

i will go make a bong to join as this seems the most social thread on here mind if i join will really go make a bong till i buy or get one gifted


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

We would love to have you.


----------



## cubby (Jul 20, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> i will go make a bong to join as this seems the most social thread on here mind if i join will really go make a bong till i buy or get one gifted





Welcome N.E.wguy, I don't know who you clear member number with, but someone will be along to help with that. 
In the mean time grab a nug and a chair.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome NE.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey NE, did you know that whats her face kardashian ( i don't know these people) named her child Northwest....seriously.... Your not the dad are you?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

:giggle: 

It makes Gweneth Paltrows Apple not sound so bad...lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2013)

Good evening all.  I went on a garden tour with one of my best friends this afternoon.  It was so hot we gave up about 1/2 way through and decided to go back to her house and smoke bud.  It is 98 now and the RH is 7!  I don't quite know what to do with this low humidity.  I have a large swamp cooler that cools the whole house and put a lot of moisture in the air.  There is a humidifier in my room where the grow spaces are and I can't seem to get things above about 25%, which is still way low.  Not that I envy those with high humidity, duck.

I'm not sure I have a number.  I just popped in here one day, posted a pic of my 70s bong and I seemed to be in.

Duck, post a pic when you get you Jeep painted.

I think I am going to load up some Blue Lights and pour a glass of iced coffee and just do nothing the rest of the evening.  I hope you all have a great evening.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

Good morning people that are passionate about marijuana.

THG, how can the humidity be so low. I wonder what it is here. I sprayed my plants down with water yesterday when the 100 degree July sun was on them....then the first smell hit. YUM...

I think no one comes to our house today and I am glad.  BIU Peeps. I myself just had a joint of Pineapple express on the patio, please join me.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

I will join ya Rose

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

I just picked a huge bouquet of hydrangea that was in our walkway. Life is good.



Cubby, can you see how the canna doesn't like all the water that satori does. I am going to pull it out so satori can have more room.


Can you guess what this good looking girl is???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning BHC.  I will join you Rosebud and duck.    

It will be a hot one again today, around 100.  Heading down to "the big city" early to pick up some dirt and buy a few groceries.  I have a batch of super soil cooking, but didn't have enough base soil.  

I have all the plants in 3 gal or 1 gal pots, except 3 God's OG Kush that I just put into Solo cups.  I have been able to keep temps under 85 so that makes me pretty happy when the temps out are so high.

Rosebud, I would expect that your humidity is pretty low as our climates seem quite similar (in the summer at any rate).  I have the Weather Channel on my computer and check temps and other weather stuff there.  The TV doesn't give us forecasts for our little community, whose climate can be quite different even though we are only about 60 miles away.

Well, off to town before it gets too hot.  

Have a great day.


----------



## cubby (Jul 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

It's raining here, we need it.

*Rosebud* I think that Canna is just jealous of the Satori... 

Your garden is looking great :aok: 



BIU BHC...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

:ciao: everybody---cool 60 something here---looking to shape into another epic day as it progresses into the 70's---not much happening---harvesting a few gooey and gsc in the next couple days


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  I forgot what time a bday party was and got up an hour earlier then I was supposed to.  I'm kinda pissed... lol.  

Fruit loops anyone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, I.m back and it is not too hot yet.  I am having a couple of friends over for ribs this afternoon.  Other than that, I am probably not going to do anything worthwhile.

Rose your hydrangea is beautiful.  I have a couple of potted one that I am hoping I can transplant outside.  Your other plants are looking great, too.  I agree with cubby--I think the lily is jealous of the Satori.

Have a good day all.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey NE, did you know that whats her face kardashian ( i don't know these people) named her child Northwest....seriously.... Your not the dad are you?
> I just picked a huge bouquet of hydrangea that was in our walkway. Life is good.


rofl no rose, already married missed that boat 

ya i smoke on my patio i have myself surrounded by flowers. then there are 5 clones out there some in 3 gal pots full roots  trying to revive the od, since pulling others back into the tent.


Hi THG & Everyone else! Have a great day!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 21, 2013)

PcDuck,, U must be getting my rain.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Salt and vinegar potato chips, anyone??


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs.

Duck, i saw a beautiful green jeep yesterday. Can you tell me the color again so i can see it so i will quit running into all the jeeps I see?

I am (gulp) going to transplant my pots outside!  I think the grow shops are closed on Monday, but when i can get some big a s s smart pots I will..yikes. i have never transplanted a 5/6 foot plant before, but I am just the girl to do it.   I will need you all to hold good thoughts.

The weather says 96 today...it is 59 % humidity... I wonder THG, if it is all the irrigation in this desert that makes the humidity higher.

Orange hope you and the girlfriend are enjoying your time away..sounds very fun, enjoy.

BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2013)

*Rose*...Moss Green Metallic

'96 was the only year Jeep used this paint, after that they went to Moss Green PearlCoat, as far as I can find

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,



*Rosebud*, good luck with the transplanting, they'll be so happy.


*Duck*, the moss green sounds good, green is a jeepy type color.



BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

Cubby is right, it is very jeepy.
  This is like the one I saw Duck.. i like the color.


  This would be a tater duck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

Monday....Monday...


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Good day everyone.  Another new week.  

I'm dog sitting for a friend of mine.  The dog gets fed breakfast, lunch and dinner!!!  Is that normal????  My poor pup, I can't let him know.  He only gets fed at 6pm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

My Kandi gets fed 2 times a day..7am...and 7pm

cute dog *Mom*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks 4u.  

They have a fat cat too, she gets her bowl filled 3 times a day too.. Lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2013)

2 times a day in winter,once a day in summer. Unless the pester me continuously, then I feed them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

My dog knows exactly when it's 6 pm.  It's pretty funny.  He will start pestering and then I'll look at the clock..it's like 5:57.


----------



## cubby (Jul 22, 2013)

I always gave my dog a big bowl of food in the morning and that's it, till the next morning. He would just nibble a little kibble throughout the day. He loved to take a whole mouth full, drop it on the kitchen floor, then eat it one piece at a time


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

That's what some of our do.  I free feed. the big boy gets tiny treats the little boy gets big one. Seems to work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

I had a little Corgi with diabetes who had to be on a strict schedule twice a day at the same times and I could not leave food down, she loved to eat.  Now since my dogs are not munch mouths I kind of just leave food down.  I made soft dog treats today for a friends senior dog whose teeth are getting a little bad.  I think I may start making all my dog biscuits, so much healthier for the dogs.

Not to change the subject, but I don't have a journal going, so I am posting some pics of my plants.  all unsexed from seed except one lone Blue Lights clone.  I think Nurse Larry got a little burned.  It might be that I made the soil mixture a bit hot.

4 Satori, a Sweet Tooth and the 3 smaller God's Og Kush
3 Master Kush, a Nurse Larry, a Sweet Tooth, and a Blue Lights clone
5 Nurse Larry and 1 Sweet Tooth


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

WOW, thg, your babies look crazy good. I can't believe how it warms the cockles of my heart, if i have cockles, to see nurse larry grown by you. Wow.
Your satori looks great and those are some baby kush's  I like the square pots. so tidy.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 22, 2013)

I transferred my 2 baby red diesels into 3 gal containers,  with 4 hole rows from top to bottom around the bucket,  they r lookn awesome,  n im just feeding them water,  n they r sooo green , n bushy

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Look at that pretty green!!!!

My dog scarfs down a bowl of food in about 15 seconds, lol.

Hey rose, whatever became of your pax?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

well, when my girlfriend was here, we went and she got one. Her's was hot too, she said her's is hotter then mine.. I called them and i could have sent it back, but since it is just like the newer one, i won't.
I loaned my gf my solo so i am using the pax a lot more. It is convenient but I really feel the solo is better, especially in taste. I think the pax uses more herb than the solo too. BUT, you can do stuff with the pax you can"t with the solo, I also don't enjoy plastic, but again, it is portable. so can't have it all.  That is the long story SM.  I am not sorry i got it. I am using as i type, but not the big long draw i am used to.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rose... Did you check the temp setting on the Pax?

When over stuffed they are harder to hit and get hotter.ime

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

well, that is good to know Duck, thanks. I have probably been doing that. I have it set on low.

Good morning all! Hope you are all well.

I am going to go out as soon as it is light and transplant another plant today, i got pink moma done last night and lived to tell about it. 
I can only work for a while as i have a mammogram this morning...oh boy...I know you ladies are feeling sorry for me.!

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 23, 2013)

Good morning BHC! Time to splash some green on the page myself  

Rain for a few days here, then nice temps. Hope everyone is doing amazing! :aok:

(Wife picked the sheets.... lol)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice sheets *Dr..green*...

:bong::bong:

*cubby*....My Kandi also takes a few kibbles out the bowl and walks to living room and drops them and eats one at a time..than walks back for more...lol...My old Daisey girl was like Moms  Dog..and devoured the bowl  in seconds...

*THG*...plants look Great....


I dont have a PAX:cry:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2013)

plants are looking great THG gonna be a good grow, have you decided or undecided on doing a journal when they get bigger?

very verrrry nice Fang


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

N.E. wguy,--I should probably do some kind of journal.  This is only my 2nd organic grow and I'm probably going to need help along the way.  

4U--I don't have a Pax either.  It is hard to justify to myself spending that kind of money.  I will probably get a Solo.  I liked Rosebud's and I can get one a lot cheaper than the Pax.

DGF--Ain't it great!  Good looking bud and a great trim job.  I don't like a lot of leaf material left on my bud, especially when you can make such yummy stuff with those frosty little leaves. 

Rosebud, glad the transplanting is going good.  I just love the look of the pink mama--just like a little christmas tree.

Morning too to duck and SM.   

Everybody, have a great day and stay cool.  Time to do a little pilates.  Keeps me in shape so I can garden.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2013)

THG, Im jealous you got some of that Nurse Larry! Ill be watching. Ive been itching to try it out. 

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 23, 2013)

> very verrrry nice Fang



Thanks  



> DGF--Ain't it great! Good looking bud and a great trim job. I don't like a lot of leaf material left on my bud, especially when you can make such yummy stuff with those frosty little leaves.



It's amazing! Thanks for enjoying he trim job and saying so. Put a lot of effort into removing as much leaf matter as possible, which in turn led to a long, tedious trim session. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

Drift, you named it Nurse Larry! You should have a chance to try it out... Maybe someday.  THG had to come to my house to get it....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2013)

who made the Nurse LArry?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

me, with every single one of yours help.

It is from Medicine woman cloan of 5 years., and a larry dude.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

High rose, duck, thg, 4u, cub, os, fist, wh, lovb, ellis, newE, drift, toa, and anyone else I might be forgetting.

Just a typical Tuesday here in big d.  I think I'll drop the kids off at the pool if my headache goes away.  I don't like cleaning the house with them under my nose.  I still haven't had a kid less day since I don't know how long.

Did you guys hear about the lady who died when she was ejected from a roller coaster?  . That was once my fav coaster and while these types of accidents rarely happen, it will be too eerie for me to ride it again when it opens back up.  Such a horrible tragedy.

Lets biu!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm hearing a sea gull out my window!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Drift, you named it Nurse Larry! You should have a chance to try it out... Maybe someday.  THG had to come to my house to get it....



....and I also did some plumbing work, too!

Rosebud did a wonderful job on the cross.  I got to smoke some of the Nurse Larry.  However, her yard attests to her gardening skills.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jul 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm hearing a sea gull out my window!!!!!




Dallas is known for their seagulls..............and penguins.....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2013)

:bong: ok so i got a new bong, mind you i have like half a lung been a few years but this one appealed to me


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice NE.  

You ladies need to go scope out the body building thread.  Dang!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

Howard thought i should get up at three to visit with him, he is still alive and I can't get back to sleep.  I want it to get daylight so i can go transplant more big a s s plants.

I hope each and every one of you has a great, perhaps stoned, day. BIU!!!


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

61* and looking like a beautiful day.

I put 35 gallons of compost tea on my entire yard and garden yesterday, at midnight it was still smellin', it's ok this morning though.... those plants are so happy. I used a syphon so I didn't need to dilute it. The syphon draws it at 1 cup to the gallon right thru the impact sprinkler and everything got foliar fed and root soaked.

Hope everyones having a good day...BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Good for you Cubby, isn't that a great feeling when everything has been fed a really great food?  That is way cool.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2013)

hai g'mornig all! luving my lil guy has been years since i had a bong like 10+ closer to 16 probably. 

who does teh #'s for the club btw? 

Have a Great highguy day  

what's   BIU


good luck Rosebud, your plants are looking so perfect! gl on last transplant


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

It is magic, you pick your own number and then it is assigned somehow.

Good you like your new bong NE, it is a good looker, although It was kinda dark...It does get ya stoned doesn't it?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2013)

ya saves alot of bud to for sure half the hits same high, missed it so much. so clean and effortless 


hmm my 0420 is taken how about   BHC #0\420


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2013)

tea at cubby's :woohoo: certainly smells better than if you used fish emulsion

morning everybody---marine layer keeping things cool here for the moment---bump up to 70 something a bit later


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Good afternoon friends.  I can't believe it's already Weds.  This week is going by lightening fast.  

Have great daze.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

The Gieco Camel just walked thru my kitchen......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> The Gieco Camel just walked thru my kitchen......




:spit:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2013)

I have not been taking numbers since the crash. We lost so many new members and their numbers when that happened that there was no way to keep a complete list of who had what numbers.

One can go to group memberships and click on join to be a member of the BHC. Once that is done and one is cleared, you can then use the BHC as your avatar title to allow other member know you are a member.

Nice bong NE:aok: :welcome: to the BHC :bong:


BIU BHC :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice bong.  

Tonight my son treated me to dinner at a fancy shmancy Brazilian steak house.  Have y'all ever been to a place like that before? 
Endless meat, 15 diff cuts.  Turn your card over to the green side and the gouchos keep bringing it to you.  You get little tongs to get the meats that are on those big skewers.  Man is it ever good.  I'm still so dang full though.

Rose, anymore baths?  Are the workers finally done and out of your hair?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Sm, yes, lots of baths, love it. The guy cracked the marble vanity and so we are waiting for a new one to arrive in a week or so. Then they will come and put it in and then they will leave i hope for a long time.

It is going to be a nice bathroom.. I like to see it come together.  

Your dinner sounds nice. I don't think i have been to one like that.  Did your son have fun?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh yes, he loved it.  He's a teenager and can really put away some food.  You should see if there's a place like that near you, well only if you like a lot of meat, lol.

I remember you mentioning the cracked sink.  I'm glad you said something instead of letting it go.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Sm, yes, lots of baths, love it. The guy cracked the marble vanity and so we are waiting for a new one to arrive in a week or so. Then they will come and put it in and then they will leave i hope for a long time.
> 
> It is going to be a nice bathroom.. I like to see it come together.
> 
> Your dinner sounds nice. I don't think i have been to one like that.  Did your son have fun?




I'm still waiting on the pics...:hubba::hubba::hubba:


*Mom*, I'm glad you changed you Avi back to the sunny face, that sad turtle was depressing. (but I didn't say so because I'm practising being nice...)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol cubby, glad you like.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes Brazilian steak house ny NY is the best I ever had I was dumbfounded at all the types and frequency and wine


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

good morning bhc!

Hope this morning finds everyone happy and healthy. I hurt my leg,must have been the repotting session. Seem to need a cane this morning.. have dinner plans with another couple...that won't be happening.. shoot.

What will be happening is lots of biu sessions.  BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2013)

Rosebud, the Hemp Goddess prescribes lots of rest and BUI sessions.  You just take it easy and get better.  I worried about you doing all the repotting by yourself.  Darn, we just aren't as young as we used to be.  I can't believe that those guys broke the marble top on your vanity.

Duck, morning!

I was up early today.  Just woke up about 5:30 and knew I wasn't going to fall back asleep.  I loaded some Satori, started a pot of coffee and had my kitchen looking spic and span by the time the coffee was done.  My sis is coming up.  She is going to bring our nephew up with her for a couple of days.  That boy needs to cut the apron strings and get on with his life.  We decided he needs some time away from his parents.

The 2 sisters are heading to Lincoln City for a few days on Monday.  Sis wants me to come, too, but money is tight, and I don't want to leave my plants.  One of my best friends is a master gardener and I am sure she would and could do it.....but she doesn't know about my inside gardening.  She is a regular toker like me and I trust her, so maybe.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cubby (Jul 25, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

71* and sunny, lookin' like another great day.

*Rosebud*, stay off that leg! Keep your leg elevated, your vape loaded, and recoup. 


*THG*, I wish I had a friend who was a master gardener. What a great resource. 


O.K. BHC.......On your mark.............get set..........BIU......


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

Cubby, you do have a master gardener friend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 25, 2013)

morning everybody---another glorious day here in paradise---just harvested---sun is out---i need a nap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2013)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2013)

OS said:
			
		

> just harvested



Some of my favorite words

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

Orange, your mail box is full.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks rb---all cleaned up now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello rose, ducky, cub,  os, thg, drift, fist. Wh, grower, new E, and anyone I might be forgetting.

Pulled pork sandwiches for dinner, who wants one?  

Been hot here, supposedly there's a cold front on the way, lol.  Maybe it will drop to 95.  :giggle: 

Tomorrow is Friday.  

Biu!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2013)

SM you put slaw on top?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

Nah, the kids like slaw but I don't...so I don't buy it usually...

You can improvise.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

I want one. The hotdogs in WV are so wonderful with chili and slaw. Only place I can get those... Ozzy knows.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a boyfriend that made a dog with chili, slaw, cheese.  I loved them.  Sound yummy, as does the pulled pork.

However, tonight coconut shrimp, fresh hot french rolls, and garden fresh salad are on the menu.

I have a C99 ready for the chop and here she is.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice THG, looks heavy budded.


----------



## cubby (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice *THG* I enjoyed a little Cindy earlier definitely a favourite.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

Lookin good there thg.

I dropped a step stone on my foot today...seems kinda backwards doesn't it, lmao.

Anyways, I'm feeling no pain.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet looking buds THG

BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 26, 2013)

Good morning Duck, I hope you are very well today! As well as the rest of the beautiful BHC :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

Good morning peeps. 

My computer has a virus i think, and is acting stupid. I ran a virus scan but it is still having pop ups and it is making me crazy...short trip, i know.

How are all of you? I hope well and have peace in your heart... lol

My leg is better, good advice Cubby. rest, vape, rest vape......i can do that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2013)

:ciao:

enjoy your Day everyone

its Friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2013)

It is?

Where has this week gone? Seems the older I get the faster time goes by

Paint for the Jeep is suppose to get here today. Now I am not sure if I ordered the paint that I wanted When I went to look up my order I seen that I spelled metallic incorrectly and when I spelled it right a different paint popped upped Oh well wait and see I guess. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

OH dear Duck, do you do the painting yourself??wow. I hope it is the right green, cause I can't quit looking at green colors on jeeps now.  Good luck, hope it isn't pea green.


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

62* and sunny.


*Rosebud*, those computer virus's are a pain....maybe a little chicken soup would help it... 
   As per your suggestion I'm looking into the U of M Master Gardeners Program. The next info session is in Sept, so I'll see what all is involved. Just from the web site it looks pretty interesting.
   And stay off that leg as much as possible. 


*Duck*, good luck with the paint. If it's the wrong thing can you exchange it? If not get another green and go Camouflage....they'll never see you comin'. 


As to the rest of you peeps....you know what's what...BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Rose ..I sure hope it is not pea green too That is my main dislike of green vehicles.

cubby.. I may be getting that color in the end:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

Cubby, you will love most of the master gardener program... I kinda was bored each year they did grapes, but i loved it. Working in the master gardener clinic was a trip... you wouldn't believe what people would bring in...yikes. You might want to find out what the pay back is...when i did it all 4 years we paid back in the clinic..now they pay back in a public garden and I hear grumbles because people have their own gardens to work in...so check that part out.. I also did Seeds grow children and went into the schools..that was big fun.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

Duck, looking forward to seeing the Jeep painted.  My sis just got a 2001 Laredo that is bad need of a pain job and she was thinking green.  She won't paint it herself, however.  Pea green is bad, but so is lime green.  Hope you get the color you wanted.  

Cubby, go for it.  I would love it if I had something like that close.

Mom, take care of those footsies--stepping stones are for stepping ON.  

Rosebud, glad your leg is getting better.  Another day of rest and bong hits--don't get up doing things too soon and reinjure it.

Floating the river today.  The one we are floating today is getting low.  It will probably be the last trip down this season.  The other rivers are still flowing well enough.  Everyone have a great day.  This is supposed to be our last 100 degree day for a while.  I am looking forward to temps in the low 90s to mid 80s.  

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

A little orange and green for the page:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Rose, I thought I had a virus for a week ran malwarenytes came up clean then just one day crashed and now can't logging to the user when windows boots. Makes it to log in then says unable to load "running vista". But kept having pop ups prior to crash hope you figure it out.


good day every one else !! BIU


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, you will love most of the master gardener program... I kinda was bored each year they did grapes, but i loved it. Working in the master gardener clinic was a trip... you wouldn't believe what people would bring in...yikes. You might want to find out what the pay back is...when i did it all 4 years we paid back in the clinic..now they pay back in a public garden and I hear grumbles because people have their own gardens to work in...so check that part out.. I also did Seeds grow children and went into the schools..that was big fun.




*Rosebud*, do you know if people can create a pay back sort of thing? I was thinking it would be cool to set up raised bed gardens at assisted living ceneters so peeps could have fresh veggies, herbs, and flowers. While also getting the benifits of the smells, the birds, and the camaraderie of other gardeners. In this state alot of the people in senior or assisted living housing are from agricultural backgrounds and often say what they miss the most is their gardens.
Just a thought.
Oh, and nice canna, none of mine have flowered yet, I think most are red, the King Humbert...I think.


*THG*, enjoy the rafting, don't get eaten by a big salmon. 


*Duck*, cammo would be cool, just don't paint it blaze orange, someone will accidentally shoot it. Every year a few hunters get shot because some other hunter mistakes them for an orange deer....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

That is a great idea Cubby, and I bet you could do it.. I think the old folks would love that idea. Nothing like a home grown tomato. Check it out. It was a great program here. I learned an incredible amount, and the instructor knows more in her little fingernail then i will ever know.

Those orange deers are such a pain. lol

Catch a salmon with your hands THG...

SM, i get it stepping stones....ha i hope it is ok.

Vaping some home bought LSD from the dispensary. Not bad..pretty good, not satori though.. very good though.

NE, i am going to have mr rb set the computer back to last week when it ran fine. I did lots of scans and found a bad guy but the pop ups make me crazy and i can't play scrabble....that is an emergency when scrabble doesn't work.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Ya I wish I had a restore point newer laptop no reset points


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 26, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning peeps.
> 
> My computer has a virus i think, and is acting stupid. I ran a virus scan but it is still having pop ups and it is making me crazy...short trip, i know.
> .


 


it is just the NSA making sure your safe


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> it is just the NSA making sure your safe


 


By preventing you from playing Scrabble.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

All is ok for now. mr rb set it back a few days and that seems to do the trick. 

well....i was winning scrabble, that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a corner where I planted sunflowers a few years ago.  You plant them once and forever after....sunflowers.  Most of them are yellow, but I have a few different colors thrown in there.

Rosebud, your canna lily is beautiful!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

I love red sunflowers... Very pretty! This blazing sun is good for something, huh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey, can y'all neg rep me?  I saw rose that you were able to view your red.  Mine are completely gone.  Just curious if mine aren't working right or were erased for whatever reason.  I'm hoping being able to see them from now on will cut down on the petty stuff.

It's Friday, biu!!   Pax is clean and freshly loaded.  Who's joining me?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Never mind, it works fine now, thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

How dare you neg rep me cubby.....hahahah.  

Guess my old red ones just disappeared, no sweat off my back.  Was hoping to see who didn't like my fav group though, lolol.


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

Alright *Smoking Mom* you've been neg rep'ed...did it work? I didn't sign it.


*THG*, those sun flowers look great. Do you save the seeds for the birds?
I get volunteer sunflowers from what the birds throw on the ground, and the chipmunks miss.


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> How dare you neg rep me cubby.....hahahah.
> 
> Guess my old red ones just disappeared, no sweat off my back.  Was hoping to see who didn't like my fav group though, lolol.




I wonder why my red ones didn't disappear? Mine still showing the one where BWD called me a Dummy....anonymously.... Maybe he pressed the send button so hard it's permanent?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I wonder why red ones didn't disappear? Mine still showing the one where BWD called me a Dummy....anonymously.... Maybe he press the send button so hard it's permanent?


 

 lmao

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I wonder why red ones didn't disappear? Mine still showing the one where BWD called me a Dummy....anonymously.... Maybe he press the send button so hard it's permanent?



See, that's what I was wondering too.  3 out of the last 10 were red I think.  Completely gone now, except for your tester.    Lmao.  

I'm starving.  Wish I had a magic brownie.


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> See, that's what I was wondering too.  3 out of the last 10 were red I think.  Completely gone now, except for your tester.    Lmao.
> 
> I'm starving.  Wish I had a magic brownie.




I'd rather have a magic pizza....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Magic green curry chicken...with a side of magic pad Thai.. :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

While not magic green curry chicken (sounds yummy), I fixed chicken broccoli curry the other day that was delish.

All this talk about magic this and that,  I think maybe I should make some peanut butter cookies.

It is clouding up.  Not going to be able to go floating the river if it storms.  So, I'm going to give it an hour or two.


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is clouding up.  Not going to be able to go floating the river if it storms.  So, I'm going to give it an hour or two.




Why? Are you afraid you might get wet...:rofl:

I'll come over with an umbrella if you'll share your magic peanut butter cookies. I'll even bring a magic umbrella...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

My oldest decided he wanted Thai after all.  When we finished we went thru a drive thru for the other kiddos.

So I got my fix.  . While I don't eat a ton, it's nice having a big variety to choose from.  The only thing I wish they had on the buffet is mango sticky rice.  Now that is some good stuff!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Why? Are you afraid you might get wet...:rofl:
> 
> I'll come over with an umbrella if you'll share your magic peanut butter cookies. I'll even bring a magic umbrella...



LOL--summer storms always come with lightening around these parts.  We can have some incredible thunder and lightening storms in the summer and the sky just opens up and it dumps huge amounts of rain in a littler time.  

I'm always happy to share magic peanut butter cookies.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Whew my paint came and it is not lime or pea green.

The are calling it Woodland Green Pearlcoat. Real deep green with some sparkles. Looks green in sun and like a black in shade. I think I can live with it

On a bad note my control arm bushings are worn and the old girl moans and groans. Ordered new lower control arms with bushings to help the old gal out.

Ups driver seen her sitting there and liked the look. Since he was the one who delivered the wheels and tires Pics coming soon waiting for the primer to cure. Never heard of it but it is something new I guess, like absorbs into the metal.

Going to find some mud and see what she can do

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds awesome, I love that color duck.  . Hopefully she gets well soon.  

I took an old sleeping bag outside last night to get some air.  Awoke to some rain showers this morning.  It needed a good rinse I guess.  Man, I'm just full of great ideas the last few days.  You should see my toe.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing like a sore toe to make your brain work harder


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

:spit: 

I'm wondering now whats gonna happen tomorrow, lol.

Geez, or what else can happen today, lmfao...

So I went to the grocery store tonight for a few things, in particular, a 12 pk of beer that was on sale as well as food for dinner.  I pulled the 12 pk out then the side gave way and it all fell onto my sloped driveway.    I lost 1/2.  The saved ones tried to roll down the driveway, lol.  I did find 2 that were still partially full and poured them into a frosty mug when I walked in to see that my toe was a bloody mess.  The one on the good foot that the stepping stone missed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Didnt mean to hit send so soon.  I'm having weird issues on mp today, but I suppose it could be user error.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn, I edited an old post while trying to make new ones!!!!

And I'm not even smoking yet, lmfao!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Raining 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL SM... what a crazy series of events  

Good morning all ... hope the day is nice for you. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh shoot Duck that means no painting...Sorry.

What does it mean when you get up at 3:30 and have a latte and smoke a joint and try to solve the worlds problems? Then at 4:18 am your stoned with nothing to do cause the whole world is sleeping and it is dark?

It is 68 outside after a high of 105 yesterday...feels great, just can't see my plants...it's too dark.  

I will go wonder around...see ya'll, biu and thank ya'll for listening.

Like the new look, fang.


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

> What does it mean when you get up at 3:30 and have a latte and smoke a joint and try to solve the worlds problems?



It means that Obama is not doing his job if he needs to call our Rose at 3:30am and ask her for the answers


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL Duck.

I have a request, i almost posted it out front, but decided to ask in here... This is a serious question.

How many hits are in a joint?

My girlfriend is sick and anti pot...how can she be my girlfriend you ask? me too. Anyway, a study showed that if she smoked two joints a day it would dramatically help her illness. I took her over some pot and my solo and she is up to 6 hits a day. I keep trying to keep track of hits in a joint and by 8 i am too toasted to count anymore?? So i thought i would ask you guys. Just an average joint, not huge, not a pinner.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Sort of like _Name that Tune_

I can smoke that joint in 32 hits

Good to go NE and welcome to the BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

I think maybe 16 hits in a joint. cause i am usually half way thru when i can't count anymore...But i would like more opinions. Thank you Duck..


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Always more hits in the 2nd half of joint then in the 1st half ime


----------



## cubby (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW!!! you guys must take baby hits. I only get like 6-7 hits to a joint, and I use a cigarette roller 'cause my fingers are to fat to roll manually.


But the question reminded me of that comercial "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a toosie pop?"


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

I roll hog legs cubby


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

woot woot fixed my laptop thru safe mode and registry reconfig walk thru on windows site from my phone BIU i can posts pics again wooot


rose i mixed and fed that serra stuff to my dirt plants think i seen more of them mealy bugs and maybe mites :O perfect test for this stuff thankfully i seen your post lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2013)

Theres 4 :bong: rips if ya break the joint open...does that help

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's to working laptops!!  

It's Saturday.  About to throw some burgers on the grill.  What would you like on yours?

***rose***


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Sharknado  9 pm SyFi channel get high and have a good laugh


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

my beers all made it in.. i put em in a garbage bag to transport from truck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> woot woot fixed my laptop thru safe mode and registry reconfig walk thru on windows site from my phone BIU i can posts pics again wooot
> 
> 
> rose i mixed and fed that serra stuff to my dirt plants think i seen more of them mealy bugs and maybe mites :O perfect test for this stuff thankfully i seen your post lol




Glad you got your laptop back in order. I am  glad you are liking the Sierra naturals..I saw a bird eating something off my plant today, better go see what is up with that.

My computer is better too, must have been the date reset and the anti virus scans and the chicken soup.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2013)

I would say good morning, but it is not


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 28, 2013)

You alright Duck? : /


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I would say good morning, but it is not


 
:yeahthat: 

I toast the missing with a big hit of hash........ stay high...... stay high....... it is not the same world without all the music.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

:yeahthat: very sad day today---seems a bit extreme as it ALWAYS takes 2 to  tango---coincidental that 1 may tango with many partners creating the illusion of a mob mentality---i think not----boooooo


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

good day all..! BIU been a busy guy trying to dial in hydro system for my satori babies   lots of help has made it a lot easier i will say then trying to do it in the dark alone lol afk for more res fun and bong hits loving the lil guy!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Did anyone watch Sharknado? 

NE growing does keep one busy

BIU:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

yes duck u can easily set up a full time job if your not careful lol


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2013)

NE...but it is a full time job that you can enjoy.

Where else can ya learn something new everyday but in your garden? And really enjoy it

BIU all Members past and Present:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Been a long day.  Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't pop in here often enough, but wanted to say a special Morning to Rose, Cubby and SM.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't pop in here often enough, but wanted to say a special Morning to Rose, Cubby and SM.


 


:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Let us remember norcalhal is missing today....... for whatever reason.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't pop in here often enough, but wanted to say a special Morning to Rose, Cubby and SM.



:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 29, 2013)

Good morning to all, well wishes to Rosebud, Cubby & SM.....hope NCH is enjoying a good sleep.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 29, 2013)

Good morning Rose, Cubby, SM and you too PCDuck.  :aok: I hope you are right as rain.

Cheers to all in the BHC!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

WB Rose


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2013)

??? Whats goin on? 

Im confused. BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

d-7...If you really want to know pm g-13 or Rose, they know.

I would like to keep the BHC free of the drama:aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

WB SmokinMom


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

so anyway, where was i before i was banned...

GOOD MORNING BONG HOGS!!!!!

A time out certainly makes you think and I didn't like what I was thinking.

Thank you guys so much for your support. You  don't even know how much that means to me. So thanks.

How's everyone?
Duck, when do you start the paint?

Sm, how was your time out? 

Cubby, i need a picture of your garden... I keep thinking about your banana trees. I hope your still here. you were right, if it helps any...probably doesn't though.

I got some grapefruit kush from the cute delivery guy...it is good. 

I was afraid when i was gone, what if my plants went south, what would i do...don't leave me now!

BIU like it is a new &*^%&*(  day  Hugs!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

> BIU like it is a new &*^%&*( day Hugs!




I start everyday like that


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

yoyo's to you all good day to ya's BIU


yaaaaay Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks NE, hows snookie?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

:woohoo: morning all---good to see you all back in the mix---very happy the truth was found out and any and all blame for starting controversy has been assigned to the proper instigator---welcome back---my garden was wilting while you were gone


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

*Please All BHC members and non-BHC members* I am asking that all the drama from the past few days stay out of our BHC thread. I do not want to give anyone a reason to close the BHC:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Good idea duck, sorry about that.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

No problem SmokinMom


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2013)

Good morning all.  I woke to a cool 43 degrees.  It is supposed to get up to 90, which isn't too bad when your humidity is 15 or so.

I plan on making some worm tea today.  I am out of a lot of my organic basics since I made another batch of super soil.  But I do have worm castings and molasses so that and a little humic acid will go into the tea.  I put a spigot on a 6 gal bucket and am thinking about making some kind of  permanent strainer to put the raw ingredients in--I guess like a big tea bag or tea strainer that can be washed and reused many times.  

My dirt plants are doing just fine.  The Cindies and the BTB that I stuck into 12/12 early have stretched (they were hitting the glass on the 1000W this morning), they are starting to bud up nicely.  I put the 3 Sweet Tooth into 12/12.  They are still unsexed, but I am out of room in my veg spaces (plural).  I will rotate a few more in to 12/12 this week.  The Nurse Larrys aren't big, but they are at about 7 weeks veg, so I think they will go in next.  The Satori are looking stellar and are staying nice and compact.  I am not sure if I will fim as they are so bushy as it is.  I just love those huge leaves.

Duck, thanks for the continued reminders to keep the BHC drama free.  I hope that no one takes offense if I edit or delete one of their posts.  My main concern at this point is trying to keep it a happy place here, so I may error on the side of caution and not just here in the BHC, but the entire forum.  We all just want harmony and for everyone to get along.

I hope that everyone has a great day.  I am looking forward to cooler temps this week--low 90s and high 80s.  I should be able to get some much needed yard work done and walk the dogs a little further and a little longer.

:bongin:      :bong:      :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

THG....Pillow Cases....Want a hard case, 2 permanent coffee filters, rubber-band together. I do not strain though. I have spigot and just turn off the airflow prior to using. All the big stuff settles out pretty quick, little stuff is good. Spigot is above the bottom enough not to upset what has settled


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 29, 2013)

How's the paint situation with the Jeep PCDuck? (Hoping you answer me to continue keeping this a drama free zone  I want harmony as well, and even though we don't see eye to eye, you should still converse with me if I'm being cordial) 

THG, good luck with your run for sure... I couldn't even think of doing things the way some of you do.. very advanced, and hats off to you! 

SM, Cubby and you Rosebud.. I'm glad you're back and hope drama works its way out. :aok: 

BIU everyone! I know I'm about to... with some Blue OG Hash!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Another Monday another :bong2: rip,

hope everyone's week will be awesome!

As far as the drama happeniing here all I'll say is....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Cubby, come out come out wherever you are!!!

I'm so happy, all 3 kids are out for the day!!!

Too bad I have cleaning to do, but the good thing is I can biu as much as I like.  

Understood, thg.


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Heheh I know it's hard to believe I clean sometimes.  

:giggle:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cubby, come out come out wherever you are!!!
> 
> I'm so happy, all 3 kids are out for the day!!!
> 
> ...




nuthin like a lil sesh during work


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

WB  cubby


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Peeps.


*RoseBud* remember....Whaaat a long strange trip it's beeeeeen?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

uhhh oooohhh 

t-70 mins till :joint4:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Sup folks. It's been a great day here.  I feel a few brain cells short though..:hubba: 

Where's 4u been?

Hi duck, rose, cubby, thg,  os, g13, drift, 7g, fist (hey!), NE, ozzy, I miss you!, and anyone else I might be forgetting.  Like I said, a few cells short..  

Biu!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning BHC! Hope everyone is doing well today!! :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Bright and sunny here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

what up bong hitters........... running late this morning after getting a deer out of my pool this morning....... off to get a shower....... wondering if sm got all her cleaning done with the lost brains cells she's claiming........ it is doubtful.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

A deer in your pool? what? g13?

Good morning Duck!

 I see you down there NEguy, how you doing?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

good day everyone! I assume we are all over the place time zone wise  oh the tent is starting to get the flowering scent going on 2 1/2 weeks in flower all 5 in there are girls i have had more female plants from these random seeds then i can count.

good rose ty, feeling better after all the xplanting i hope


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

NE if all your plants are females, I would be watching hard for hermies.

High Rose


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> A deer in your pool? what? g13?
> 
> Good morning Duck!
> 
> I see you down there NEguy, how you doing?


 

it is the first time for a deer....... but..... I get all kinda animals, reptils in my yard........ no big foots though...... thankfully.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

G13, the hemp goddess has a deer story or i should say a deer head story...ask her about it. ha.
I can't imagine a deer in my pool, i don't have a pool, maybe that is why.

Duck, got paint?  smoking a joint of some grapefruit kush, store bought. what you burning this day?


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> what up bong hitters........... running late this morning after getting a deer out of my pool this morning....... off to get a shower....... wondering if sm got all her cleaning done with the lost brains cells she's claiming........ it is doubtful.







It's nice of you to let it have a shower after swimming....the chlorine really messes with it's hair...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

hi cubby.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> It's nice of you to let it have a shower after swimming....the chlorine really messes with it's hair...


 

it was a half grown deer...... had a few spots left....... after it finally found the steps to get out of the pool it was to tired to jump the fence and escape into the woods........ so i caught it an lifted it up over the fence....... all the while it was hollering like it was being killed or something. it was kicking and screaming........ gonna have a couple of bruises where it kick me...... thankfully I had a joint lite while this was going on. even woke my wife up with all our dogs barking and carrying on....... my fruit trees are loaded this year so this is only the beginning.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

:bongin: on the :38 :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bongin: on the :38 :bong:


 

and on 48 @work no doubt........ I'm sure the boss don't care..... indulge everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

g13, Bambi is ok???? Oh, i thought he was deceased...oh i feel so much better


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

great idea


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

On the :15:vap-Bong_smoker: 


*G13* What kind of fruit trees do you have? Fruit tress attract critters that eat fruit and critters that eat critters that eat fruit, it's a regular National Geographic.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> g13, Bambi is ok???? Oh, i thought he was deceased...oh i feel so much better


 

very much alive...... yall a deer can kick the crap out of ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> very much alive...... yall a deer can kick the crap out of ya.





Lucky it wasn't an Ostrich......


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

deer i'm sure can kill u with one good kick in the chest

let me see if i can find a link to this deer video lol


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> deer i'm sure can kill u with one good kick in the chest
> 
> let me see if i can find a link to this deer video lol





Especially those Karate deer...J/K


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Roping A Deer Story-Very Funny
Friend | Unknown | Unknown

Posted on Thursday, November 19, 2009 8:28:48 PM by 1776 Reborn

I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.

The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.

I filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with my rope.

The cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well back. They were not having any of it.

After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up -- 3 of them. I picked out a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the feeder, and threw my rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me.

I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.

I took a step towards it...it took a step away. I put a little tension on the rope and then received an education.

The first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action when you start pulling on that rope.

That deer EXPLODED.

The second thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range I could fight down with a rope and with some dignity.

A deer -- no chance.

That thing ran and bucked and twisted and pulled. There was no controlling it and certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I had originally imagined.

The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina as many other animals.

A brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out of the big gash in my head. At that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed venison. I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope.

I figured if I just let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die slow and painfully somewhere. At the time, there was no love at all between me and that deer. At that moment, I hated the thing, and I would venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.

Despite the gash in my head and the several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the deer's momentum by bracing my head against various large rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility for the situation we were in, so I didn't want the deer to have to suffer a slow death, so I managed to get it lined back up in between my truck and the feeder - a little trap I had set before hand....kind of like a squeeze chute.

I got it to back in there and I started moving up so I could get my rope back.

Did you know that deer bite? They do! I never in a million years would have thought that a deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised when I reached up there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist.

Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a horse where they just bite you and then let go. A deer bites you and shakes its head --almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.

The proper thing to do when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back slowly. I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method was ineffective. It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several minutes, but it was likely only several seconds.

I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning that claim by now), tricked it.

While I kept it busy tearing the tendons out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose. That was when I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.

Deer will strike at you with their front feet. They rear right up on their back feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and their hooves are surprisingly sharp. I learned a long time ago that, when an animal -- like a horse --strikes at you with their hooves and you can't get away easily, the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise and make an aggressive move towards the animal. This will usually cause them to back down a bit so you can escape.

This was not a horse. This was a deer, so obviously, such trickery would not work. In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy. I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.
*
The reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in the back of the head. Deer may not be so different from horses after all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.

Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does not immediately leave. I suspect it does not recognize that the danger has passed. What they do instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.

I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went away.

So now I know why when people go deer hunting they bring a rifle with a scope to sort of even the odds.*


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

i admit i think it was hard to make it thru that story first time due to excessive loling 

still trying to find this video will put u on the floor, having a hard time tho


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Lucky it wasn't an Ostrich......


 

I haven't had one of those in my yard........ I didn't get close enough to the emu to find out........ a bamboo fishing pole did the trick........ those guys have some kinda of drumstick and can run fast..... oh the guy down the road thought he was gonna get rich raising them....... he's got lamas too.


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I haven't had one of those in my yard........ I didn't get close enough to the emu to find out........ a bamboo fishing pole did the trick........ those guys have some kinda of drumstick and can run fast..... oh the guy down the road thought he was gonna get rich raising them....... he's got lamas too.




Lamas are cool looking, but they spit at you.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

BIU off to check on the lil kiddie plants they have been sad


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

morning everybody---thanks for the morning funny ne wg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

np  still looking for that darn video was even funnier well maybe not but close


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning friends....


Gotta start smoking this King...but first lets smoke my :bong1:...after all it is 2 fir

:bong::bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice catch there 4u...... we don't get those in my parts...... I've have had smoked mullett........ makes a wonderful fish dip for spreading on crackers and stuff.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

daang 4u---have a good day fishin' :woohoo:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning friends....
> 
> 
> Gotta start smoking this King...but first lets smoke my :bong1:...after all it is 2 fir
> ...



look at those ****-eating grins on the both of you...good catch(es) 4U. I love fishin with mj friendly peeps....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice catch 4u:woohoo:



> Gotta start smoking this King



You must have one humongous bong if you are sticking that in a bowl.:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn!!  Dinner at 4us.  I'll bring the beer.


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

*4U* it looks like you had a good trip, what do you use for bait?


I got my Hempfest Package today...They must have had someone else in mind. It says on the T-shirt V.I.P.......
*V*isually
*I*mpaired
*P*rostitute.......:confused2: There' nothing wrong with my eyes.....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn!!  Dinner at 4us.  I'll bring the beer.


 you better duct tape em closed till u get in the house


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> you better duct tape em closed till u get in the house



:rofl:


Cubby....nice


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *4U* it looks like you had a good trip, what do you use for bait?
> 
> 
> I got my Hempfest Package today...They must have had someone else in mind. It says on the T-shirt V.I.P.......
> ...



sounds like good fun cubby---something i have thought about going to for the last 2 years---maybe next year---hope you share loads of pictures of your adventures


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

look at the other 2 posts i posted in coffee omg wtff one guy get 22yrs and other is gonna try to legalize Mexican drug trade with the US talk about double standard if you have money to be immune to laws must be nice

lolz qwth


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *4U* it looks like you had a good trip, what do you use for bait?
> 
> 
> I got my Hempfest Package today...They must have had someone else in mind. It says on the T-shirt V.I.P.......
> ...



:rofl:  

One time in my younger days, this guy I had recently broken up with came storming into the bar I frequented and in a very loud voice called me a lying "hoe".  I yelled back, "I don't lie!"  Everyone in the bar cracked up and he left embarrassed.

Have fun at Hempfest.  Wish I could be there--maybe next year.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

Good one THG :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

:rofl:

it's nice to see everything snark-free....

u guys BIU for me. T-77 mins till :bong2::fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys...funny stuff *HempGodess*

*cubby*....we use haring(sp) and was nailing them at 100 feet

*smokmom*...whats with the ..."Banned "  under your name?...and be sure the beer is Bud light lime please

Have a great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2013)

She is a Member of a Band. Yeah thats the ticket. They call themselfs "The Smoken Moms" Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

7G, your getting close...I am doing my best to biu for you till you can do it yourself.

That was funny THG...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone.  I actually got some expensive steaks from the butcher today, the kind they wrap in paper, lol.  Baked potatoes and Cesar salad.  With a side of zeigenbock that my daughter brought in. Lol.  . surf n turf 4u?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

what's zeigenbock? I should look it up, huh

Steaks sound good.  I ruined a pack of organic chicken breasts...i cooked them and no one put them in the fridge and I was gone all day.. What a waste of money.. Makes me mad and that was our chicken salad for dinner tonight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a beer, I think u can only get it in Texas.

I've done that before too rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Good middle of the night!  SM, how were the steaks?

I was just sitting outside as i had trouble sleeping and I was reading and toking along, when I realized I had the porch light on and was messing with my plants dark time.. Sheesh..

So...Good morning Bongers..It is a dark day in the neighborhood but sure to be 98 or so later..I am happy July is almost over...

BIU Peeps.. And I get to say this first, good morning DUCK!


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 31, 2013)

what's up bong hitters....... got one for yall this morning.

Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they talk about their moonshine operation.
 Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough.
 After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress. One of the hillbillies looks at her and says, Kin ya swallar?'
 The woman shakes her head no. Then he asks, 'Kin ya breathe?'
 The woman begins to turn blue, and shakes her head no.
 The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down her drawers, and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue.
 The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm, and the obstruction flies out of her mouth.As she begins to breathe again, the Hillbilly walks slowly back to his table. His partner says, 'Ya know, I'd heerd of that there 'Hind Lick Maneuver' but I ain't niver seed nobody do it!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Good one G13:laugh:

going to the big city today, catch you all later

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 31, 2013)

what up peeps,good one G13 sounds like some of the kin folks around these parts where I reside....decided to get my green on again,I hate having no plants to deal with it,got some beans tryin to decide what to start.....miss you all been busy,have to go back and read a bunch of posts Ive missed....have a great day all.......peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

Good morning all.  Hope everyone wakes and bakes appropriately.  

Mom--I had a couple people inquire about you being a "band" member.  I told them you must have taken up guitar, keyboard, or drumming.  I live in a very small community where most of the people know most of the people.  A few years back, I dated a guy who was a drummer in a local band.  I went to a lot of his gigs with him.  I had a few people who kept teasing me about being a groupie.  I finally shut them up when I told them that I was more a roadie than a groupie because I handled his equipment.

Grower 13--that made me laugh.  I had to have the Heimlich performed on me once.   Glad your hillbillies weren't close by.

Duck, have a good day.  To me any day spent in the "big city" is a stressful day.  Drive careful.  I am going down and spending a few days--Sat, Sun, and driving home early Mon.  

Rosebud, we are looking at the mid to high 90s also. Lately though, I have been thankful for days under 100.  The cooler weather we were supposed to have this week has not materialized.  At least our nights are really cooling down.  I sleep a lot better when it is cooler.

I made some worm casting tea and everyone is going to get some today.  I had to supercrop the C99 and the BTB--they were stretching an inch or so a day   They went into 12/12 early and I'm pretty sure this is the reason for the stretch.  The 3 are budding up nicely.  Two of 3 Sweet Tooth showed male this morning.  The other is yet to show, so hoping for a girl.  I put 4 Nurse Larry and 1 Master Kush into 12/12.  These are unsexed too.  This leaves 2 Nurse Larry, 2 Master Kush, 4 Satori, 1 Blue Lights (clone), and 2 God's OG Kush in veg.  I am hoping to end up with 10 or so females.  They are smaller, so I think that many will be just fine in my flowering room.  If I get too crowded, I can use the tent.  I will probably take some pics today and post up.  Overall, I am happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> what's up bong hitters....... got one for yall this morning.
> 
> Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they talk about their moonshine operation.
> Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough.
> ...


:rofl: 
Bro if ya only knew how bad it hurts to laugh after Heart Surgery.BUt I couldnt help it,,I laughed,,then I cried.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2013)

morning everybody---marine layer keeping things cool around here been using ationovate seems to be keeping pm in check is the upside---harvest not drying is the downside---i hate being out of pot---seems to be the story of my life lately

thanks for the funny G13


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Orange, meet you at ston-loc's he's holding.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Bro if ya only knew how bad it hurts to laugh after Heart Surgery.BUt I couldnt help it,,I laughed,,then I cried.



ya nothing worse then life support with your whole left rib cage broken and ripped open, every breath i wanted to die morphine did nothing for that pain. stopped taking the perks when i got out as they did nothing went right back to pot workedd wonders i was able to still run 6 min miles after all my sheet. hope you heal as well


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Hind lick maneuver, lolol.

Good morning friends-

Can house flys get drunk?  One flew into my empty beer bottle last night.  I'd hear buzz buzz ting ting when I realized what it was.  I plugged the bottle with a paper towel and checked on him (or her lol) this morning.  All passed out or dead floating on the top.  

Stupid, sorry...lmfao.  It was just something I pondered since I was so bored, lol.

It's hump day, the rangers scored over 7 runs last night so that means papa johns is 1/2 off.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hind lick maneuver, lolol.
> 
> Good morning friends-
> 
> ...


 
he drowned in your spit.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Ewwww!  

Yea maybe.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2013)

BIU 

BIU

BIU

:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> BIU
> 
> BIU
> 
> ...


true
true
true


----------



## cubby (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Pax to the rescue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2013)

any one seen my Lighter?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2013)

Since I cant smoke right now I may have to make a few Eatables. Just have to watch the ole Blood Preasure right now. Hate these stinking Pain Killers,,but there is no way I could go without them right now.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

getting ready for 4:20 BIU here


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 31, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> getting ready for 4:20 BIU here


 

got my bat packed


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

It is 2:40 here and if your dyslexic, you know what that means, BIU!!!


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

I've turned in my bong for a Volcano, does that mean I lose my membership here too?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Hanging poolside at the new aquatic center.  Wish I had my pax and an ice cold beer.  

Hi Mel, I don't think we've met.  Of course you're welcome here, my bong probably has a dust on it now since I got my lil vape.


----------



## cubby (Jul 31, 2013)

Great seeing another friendly face Mel,  

I wanna' try a Volcano, right now I'm enjoying my Pax....

I wanna' try edibles as well.....maybe at Hempfest.

I'm still enjoying my Pax..


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi SmokinMom. I use to hang here a long time ago. Haven't posted in ages, but I usually popped over about once a week and read without logging in, just to keep up. Good to see you, I'm a mom too, although my house is now child free.

I know I still have a bong, just not sure where it is, lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

You musta been here during my hiatus.  Those server issues tried my patience.  I was bribed to come back, lol.

I have 3 kids who need good homes, what's your address?

Ha ha!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

That was funny sm. 

welcome back Mel.


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You musta been here during my hiatus.  Those server issues tried my patience.  I was bribed to come back, lol.
> 
> I have 3 kids who need good homes, what's your address?
> 
> Ha ha!!



Mel Van
555 Not A
Snowball Chance, Hell 66666


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

:giggle:   You can't blame a girl for trying.  I think I'd have to pay someone to take them...lol.

BIU my friends.


----------



## Melvan (Jul 31, 2013)

I subscribe to the Bill Cosby school of parenting, "Get the kids out of the house!"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Guess what starts in a month?  I bet 4u knows.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 1, 2013)

morning folks! rose, don't know what happened and don't care, as long as your back.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Good morning bonghogs!

Thanks you brimk, happy to be back.

It wasn't hot here yesterday...only 80's wow, that was fun.

Duck, when does the painting start?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2013)

running a little late....... what up big hitters...... there's no shame in coughing....... hit that thang just a little harder...... make your head spin...... no hit like the first hit of the day.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Lets face it your pretty cute either way... I am liking the stash...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Rose waiting on new lower front control arms and an alignment after that.
Then it will be painted

But there again who know The arms are being sent Fed-duh-X:doh:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

ha i can't stand fed ex but they do come earlier if they come at all to my house .
well finally found two infections in pc still one lurking that i am still unable to find or remove but it's working is all that matters. think it has some thing to do with firefox 


Good Day All!  BIU


Rose I saved a little of my nutes from tue. with the sns in it gave them all a few more cups last night i see nothing but am going to get a lop and look for mites, flowering beautifully don;t want the end to fail already 3 weeks in


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2013)

:ciao: Duck


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

:bong2: Drfting, shed,shed,shed


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2013)

NE I have had more troubles with Fed-duh-X then Carters got liver pills.

Example: 10 delivery exceptions, with 8 phone calls on 1 delivery 

:ciao:d-7


----------



## cubby (Aug 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

65* and sunny, beautiful day here.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ha i can't stand fed ex but they do come earlier if they come at all to my house .
> well finally found two infections in pc still one lurking that i am still unable to find or remove but it's working is all that matters. think it has some thing to do with firefox
> 
> 
> ...


 
have you tried to uninstall firefox and reinstall?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

i think what ever it is is linked in to registry files that need to be deleted cant find em.
yes g13 

just found my fire wall shut off Oo


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Shed, shed shed!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

NE, here is a loupe...ebay.com/itm/60x-LED-Lighted-Magnifier-Jewelers-Loupe-Loop-Glass-/360709640040

I am glad you are liking the sns, me too. 

Duck,  i hope you get the parts you need. Last box we got from them fedx was broken to smithereens. You are right about them..


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

haha i watched fed ex drive up and down the street beside me 3 times then just left one day cause my house did not exist it's #2 how hard is that.. i call em up i sat *** is wrong with you people you have to drive on the street to find the house given its the first house shoudl not be hard! lolz oh three more calls and a day later.... zzz UPS stuff is always smashed and end of day lol cant win

ya was gonna try walmart tired of waiting for stuff for a loop think someone grabbed on there dr fever i think, ty tho rose that's the one i was looking at to


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 1, 2013)

morning peeps,been raining for like a day now,yard looks like a lake....lil skeeters will eat you up as soon as you walk outside...popped some og13 and pineapple xp beans yesterday,guess I am am back at it,stash starting to get low....hope everyone has a great day.....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

I like that pineapple express mr fist.

So multi, i would rather the shirtless look or at least loose the bow...it messes with your cuteness factor. Try another...

NE, there are a million just like that on ebay...I have two and they are my favorite.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

It's noon, time for my wake-n-bake


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

morning everybody---off to a late start today--car was overheating on the way home yesterday in traffic cause the clutch fan went out---made for a late night drinking downtown after dropping the ride off at the shop---yankees beat the dodgers :cry:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Lunch time bake for me

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, good morning.  I sure slept good.  Lots of little movies in my head during night.

It's Thursday.  

Hope everyone's having a happy day!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2013)

Everyday is a good day when ya open your eyes and yur still alive.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Amen, wh!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Guess what starts in a month?  I bet 4u knows.




I know of 2

School starts back


And FOOTBALL:yay:


:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

"above ground and breathing" people look at me like I am nuts.. i was dead, not fun, any thing other then dead is a great day to me !

BIU


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

:bong2: it up peeps. Tis a fruitful day as so far....


:ccc:

Hoping everyone has a great and :stoned: a.m. so far ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I know of 2
> 
> School starts back
> 
> ...



:headbang: I know you gotta be excited.  I'll be pulling for ya.

Forgot about school, I might be even more excited about that...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking you ment school *Mom*...as You all ways excited when it comes around...My Boy Starts High School...4 more years


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Your son must be the same age as my daughter.  4 more yrs of school for her as well.

I've actually enjoyed this summer.  But my days and nights are really messed up.  Not going to bed til 3 am and sleeping in until noon, sometimes later.  Can't do that once the new yr starts.  Probably be good for me getting back into the swing of things.  .


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

just fyi guys i know it's not alot but satori is cheaper at this bank and you get lots of frees if any one is ordering any i recommend this place just ordered more today cause i get alot of the same freebies so i'll have atleast 2-4 of each kind  all for 50$ hxxp://seaofseeds.com/satori-16111

and 5 of my attitude satori failed why i have no idea


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

so i bought a new brew SM "ShipYard Export" about to taste 

e/ hand crafted from Maine, very light carbanation smooth ale taste no real flavor yet i just put 18 bong rips and some jose cuervo, salt, lime in my mouth so lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Oohhh NE let me know how the beer is.  Be sure to put it on the beer thread too.  

How's the lamictal going?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

nb actually more concerned with the blood pressure med atm no increase in side effects from the double dose increase of the lamictal. wish we had a med tread... 

but ya i got so high i was gonna put it in that thread eventually like u will be up late  unwillingly so i make the best of it with lots of BIU loving this bong u guys rock for getting me go but one, just left the 20$ price tag on it to see if the tag wears of before i break it lol was thinking wraping it in layers of duct tape lol 

i love this place, so much better then talking to myself 


e/ i love the unlimited edit time 

but ya i also bought an awsome pipe the was curled like 3 times was the best like a dry bong no resin would get to you but ofc i broke it.. wraped it up in elc tape lol another wasted 20


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

NE, i am sure you know how to start seeds, but you might give mandalaseeds.com a read on how they like their seeds germinated. They are the wonderful people that brought us satori.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

ya honestly i am gonna order 10 from sea of seeds, i read on their they like narrow rows so i may get 9 to a tent   and see if they germ batter last time i used the burpee tray and had over 40 sprouts that all lived lol

i cant find that part rose


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide

Change the xx's.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

hmmm ya

For an optimal germination result the seeds should be planted DIRECTLY into the substrate. We clearly advise against using pre-germination methods or soaking. Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues. - See more at: hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide#sthash.fdqWOvBt.dpuf


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> hmmm ya
> 
> For an optimal germination result the seeds should be planted DIRECTLY into the substrate. We clearly advise against using pre-germination methods or soaking. Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues. - See more at: hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide#sthash.fdqWOvBt.dpuf



Funny you just shared that as I was reading it the other day. If you go to Sensi you get totally different advice. They say to always start seeds in the paper napkin if you want highest germ rates, and won't take responsibility for ungermed seeds if you don't do it that way. 

Personally, I always sow seed direct to the Pro-Mix, no other method gives me healthier starts than that.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

I follow the makers of satori and i have never had a germination problem.  I know there are lots of ways to germinate, just saying.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

I just always figured out in good old mother nature a seed starts in the dirt, if it was meant to start in a napkin then trees would grow Bounty rolls and not leaves


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

I do a little overnighter presoak till it drops to the bottom, then sow directly into MGSS. Always works for me...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

no idea of 12 seeds 3 strains all but those 5 failed of well it is like the casino

looking forward to my new seaofseeds order


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2013)

Dog TV


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

We had a real windstorm this evening.  I mentioned to my friend that I would not be surprised to see some trees come down.  Not a minute later, a tree snapped up the road and I watched it come down through the middle of the home.  No one was there--it is a summer place used mostly on weekends.  It was a mobile home with a snow roof over it.  It cut it almost in 2.  I snapped some pics when I went up to shut the power off and see if any water lines got broke.  The first is the back of the home, the other the front.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my, I hope they're insured. We have 4 old pines in the front of our house that every time the weather kicks up I think they're going to fall on the house.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2013)

TMT


:bong:...

:bong:


*THG*...:ciao:  Glad no one was hurt...how much firewood?..Thats what I be thinking when know ..no one hurt

:bong:  and pass


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2013)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Hemp Goddess again.



:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Cool morning with a heavy dew.


BIU :bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 2, 2013)

Yup when yual live in a neighborhood of trees, yual can expect one to come visit from time to time  Free firewood delivery money saved, bust out chainsaw

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

THG, i can't beleive how it cut the house it half...wow. I am sorry for the owners but i am really glad nothing happened to your house. WIND.

oops i forgot, Good morning bonghogs!  
Good morning Duck.

it is 62 and windy here this morning nice and cool.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 2, 2013)

morning BHC gettin ready for the weekend,hope all is well BIU if you got some.....peace


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We had a real windstorm this evening.  I mentioned to my friend that I would not be surprised to see some trees come down.  Not a minute later, a tree snapped up the road and I watched it come down through the middle of the home.  No one was there--it is a summer place used mostly on weekends.  It was a mobile home with a snow roof over it.  It cut it almost in 2.  I snapped some pics when I went up to shut the power off and see if any water lines got broke.  The first is the back of the home, the other the front.


wow my family's house had lightening split a tree in half, jump to a vehicle, cross the street to a shed, up a wire pole thru the house to the panel and burnt to the ground. All because of a staple nailed thru romex rather then the proper way you get what u pay for was probably unlic. work


they have a garage in the pic now.


good day all ! BIU lil guys are growing up good


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2013)

Good Morning all.  

The trees up here are scary.  I was out on the deck last evening for a while watching the wind buffet them.  I can hardly even watch...they bend so far one way you are sure they are going to snap...and then they dont...and then they bend the other way and you are sure (again) that they are going to break.  I am sure that the tops of some of the tress sway 50 feet.  I had a tree that I had to have professional fallers take out a few years ago.  They had to drop it across my driveway and down into a ravine.  We couldn't retrieve all the wood, but I figure I got a good cord and a 1/2.  I have another smaller one that is also going to take a professional faller that needs to come down before the snow flies.

We had rain showers yesterday morning that felt great and meant that I didn't need to water.  It has been cooling down nice at night and the early mornings are actually too cool to sit outside without a bathrobe--it is 43 right now (see why I can't grow outside?) and only expected to get 8o today.  I believe that it is lawn fertilizer day.  And some worm tea for the veggies.  

And speaking of veggies, can't someone hybridize a zucchini so that you don't make enemies trying to give away squash from just a single plant?  I like zucchini a lot, but jeez even 1 plant produces so much more than 1 person can use.

I hope everyone has a great Friday.  I had one of those calls I love last night.  "We _think_ we have a leak someplace around this spot.  We _think_ it _might_ be in this wall.  It _seemed like the wall was damp around  here"  So, I opened an access panel by the sink and tub and could not find anything.  They will call me when they get up here this afternoon and I will start the detective work--you can't just start tearing walls open.  It might be on the upper floor and running down inside the walls somewhere.  There can be a lot of back and forth and up and down and turn this on and turn this off to find the mystery leak. 

I have been having trouble finding square, sturdy drip trays for my 3 gal pots.  Quite by accident, I discovered that the containers that the frozen Belgium Custard Cream Mini Eclairs come in are perfect.....I think I am in trouble.  I now have an excuse to buy and eat these incredibly yummy fattening desserts. 

Everyone have a great Friday.  I am going to enjoy the cool weather.  I know we still have a hot of hot weather left.  Make sure to BIU as necessary._


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck with the wet detective. I am sure glad you are the plumber and not me.. I am impressed as all get out you can do all that at my age. ha.

I have never heard of Belgium Custard Cream Mini Eclairs...oh dear.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2013)

Leave it to Fed-Duh-X:hitchair: They did not even attempt to deliver before putting up the delivery exception.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

lol fedfail

oh the satori seem to have made a full come back looking way better was kinda stressing those for a few days. so i threw 6 cutting in bags like multi posted see how they go. slit rapid rooters open place cloning powder on cuts and some clone rooter liquid on the cube then trimed leaves and cut up a burpee cube 6 back to keep the rapid rooters closed tigh on cuts  put 2 per bag all i hade was the qp size bags


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

That's great NE. I am going to try Multi's way as well. Looks brilliant.

 I was on line today looking for cannibis that was speedy, man i miss my satori. One place had Pineapple express, I think i will try that.

HEY 4U, is af/gooey yours?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

ya i seen the wait coming on the satori so i got 3 auto #1 (just stuck em in rapid rooters today) and I have a auto Crit cheese they will all be done at end of veg of the satori probably


----------



## Melvan (Aug 2, 2013)

THG, 2 years ago I did a whole row of zucchini plants, 11 total. Once I hit 200 zucchini, I stopped counting, stopped picking, and just had to let them go bad on the plant.

Needless to say, I will never plant 11 zucchini's again, lol.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 2, 2013)

Cypress Hill - Hits from the Bong [HQ] 
hbhcp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzrh5GftgzM


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Foggy here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

Good morning all

Good morning Duck. Is it unseasonable weather at your house?

It is very cool and rainy here and that is a little weird for here.

It is slim pickens in my bong this morning..but i am going to fix that this afternoon.  Calling the dispensary guy... So until then  BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

:ciao: Rose....We get fog here quite often, but mostly in the Spring and late Fall.:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 3, 2013)

good morning bhc.......  "Calling the dispensary guy"....... I only wish it was that easy....... some of yall are so lucky....... all the rest of use are wanted dead or alive........... hard to believe we live in the same country. Stay high my friends.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

ya we still live like that g13 no different the leo will do what they want, I liive int he Boston area that home invasion stuff terrorists were in my back yard don't feel bad  

we are legal yet have no laws and no dispensaries still, our options atm are grow or craiglsit Oo


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

> "Calling the dispensary guy"



I think Rose does it, just because he is cute


----------



## cubby (Aug 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

61* and sunny, we are having great weather lately, cool but sunny, just the way I like it.

Since I don't have a dispensary, or anyone else, to bring me weed, I'll just have to go down to my cannabis closet and make a withdrawal...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

rofl cubby i hear that i foiled my last 3 plants been outta luck for a few now girls are in week 3 flower (starting to tric up bud sites everrrry where) in the tent over 4' from the floor in 5gals so hopefully i will be back to normalcy..


also talking about banning home growing here now, unless you apply for a hard ship with state and pay fees etc and i think may need to be a real set up stil in the works supposedly by jan 1st we get our disps and laws


Good day all !


can i have my BHC #0420 number for my sig?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

Fog has lifted

:bongin: on the :41


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 3, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Fog has lifted
> 
> :bongin: on the :41


 
:49


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

:50


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2013)

:ciao:

getting ready for the Big camping trip Monday...we had rain yesturday which was very needed...No the sun returns and suppose to be in the 80s all next week..Looking forward to get away..

*Rose*.....*robz *made the AF/Gooey

enjoy this fine day everyone

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> good morning bhc.......  "Calling the dispensary guy"....... I only wish it was that easy....... some of yall are so lucky....... all the rest of use are wanted dead or alive........... hard to believe we live in the same country. Stay high my friends.



Oh I agree Grower13.  When I run out, I am going through hash material looking for something smokeable.  And while I understand that the dispensary guy is cute, Rosebud does like I do and gives too much away with other plants too far out.  However in my case _this time_, I lost 9 plants to an incompetent plant tender.

It is cool this morning with a high of 89 today, then we are heading back into the mid 90s.  We have had a few days of temps in the 80s and it has been great.

Mel, I always have some zucchini that get chopped up and put in to the compost pile, even with just one plant.  Hard to imagine 11 plants .

Rosebud, I am glad that you are not going to have to be without.  I forgot that you can call the cute dispensary guy.  I think more and more that I may have to move to a mmj friendly state.

Duck keep us informed on your Jeep--I am looking forward to seeing it.  I hate it when I see that a package is being sent Fed-Ex.

Everybody have a great day.  I have nothing more planned than nursing a sore knee and getting the Jeep unloaded for a trip to "the big city" tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> good morning bhc.......  "Calling the dispensary guy"....... I only wish it was that easy....... some of yall are so lucky....... all the rest of use are wanted dead or alive........... hard to believe we live in the same country. Stay high my friends.




Isn 't that the truth, it is like a different country. I am sorry you guys can't all live in a legal state...Who knows how long we will stay legal but for now we are.  it is crazy how different the states are. I feel grateful.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club. A cell phone
 on a bench rings and a man engages the hands free speaker
 function and begins to talk. Everyone else in the room stops to listen.

MAN: "Hello"

WOMAN: "Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"

MAN: "Yes"

WOMAN: "I am at the mall now and found this beautiful
 leather coat. It's only $1,000. Is it OK if I buy it?"

MAN: "Sure, go ahead if you like it that much."

WOMAN: "I also stopped by the Mercedes dealership and
 saw the new 2007 models. I saw one I really liked."

MAN: "How much?"

WOMAN: "$90,000"

MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."

WOMAN: "Great! Oh, and one more thing...the house I wanted
 last year is back on the market. They're asking $950,000"

MAN: "Well, then go ahead and give them an offer of $900,000. T hey will
 probably take it. If not, we can go the extra 50 thousand if it's really
 a pretty good price."

WOMAN: "OK. I'll see you later! I love you so much!"

MAN: "Bye! I love you, too."

The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room
 are staring at him in astonishment, mouths agape.

He turns and asks: "Anyone know who this phone belongs to?"


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 3, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

Time to Bong It UP :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 3, 2013)

1pm, hauling it out of the bed, getting ready to wake-n-bake then I'm gonna start some seed. 

Summer temps here have been awesome too. For the last 2 weeks I've been able to turn off the a/c in the veg room over night, nice to save that electric.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

:bongin: on the :40 :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2013)

:stoned:

.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 4, 2013)

agent provocateur strikes again.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning all my bh homies......


----------



## cubby (Aug 4, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC, 

Sunny and clear here this morning. 

I notice there has been a bit of censorship afoot this morning. A bit late and lopsided, IMO.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 4, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
> 
> Sunny and clear here this morning.
> 
> I notice there has been a bit of censorship afoot this morning. A bit late and lopsided, IMO.


 
To poke a wood fire is more solid enjoyment than almost anything else in the world.  ~Charles Dudley Warner


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 4, 2013)

:ciao: Gang
*
4U* When making your hoop houses, what mil/kind of plastic do you use?


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning all,
Just glad to be alive & ready to do some heavy work on the ladies today. Starting a big SCROG, and chopping a bunch down


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning to my MP Family. Its a great day. Im alive and My Granddaughter is living with us again. I just LOVES her. She came to me the yesterday and asked if I still had a broken heart.  I said,,NOPE,,not anymore after she gave PawPaw a big kiss, it was all better.


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Good Morning BHC,
> 
> Sunny and clear here this morning.
> 
> I notice there has been a bit of censorship afoot this morning. A bit late and lopsided, IMO.



My fingers can only work so fast... DON'T further instigate please. If you feel the need to question my actions, bring it to private message. 
It is neither serving nor acceptable in the bhc. Thanks


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 4, 2013)

:ciao: Hick


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 4, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Good morning to my MP Family. Its a great day. Im alive and My Granddaughter is living with us again. I just LOVES her. She came to me the yesterday and asked if I still had a broken heart.  I said,,NOPE,,not anymore after she gave PawPaw a big kiss, it was all better.



That's the best


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Gang
> *
> 4U* When making your hoop houses, what mil/kind of plastic do you use?



Good morning everyone

sunny and 80 today...gotta get the truck loaded for the Big Camping trip tomarrow...

*drft*....I use the 6ml  from Home depot...I buy the 20x100 roll....this year I made one HUGE house instead of a bunch small ones...still need to put plastic up..but hope to get through this month befor I need too...

*Hick*...grab that :bong1:  and Rip it:lama:

*cubby*...just a couple weeks till the Fest:yay:..wearing my SHirt today


----------



## cubby (Aug 4, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> * cubby*...just a couple weeks till the Fest:yay:..wearing my SHirt today




I haven't worn mine yet. You probably have the whole collection. 

I'm looking forward to this fest. Can't wait to see people living weed legal :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning bonghogs,

I slept in, way in, felt great. WH, that is so sweet what your granddaughter said, warms my heart and yours literally.

Multi, you are still cute, but you seem to be puzzled, aren't we all.

Good morning Duck. G13, glad you are here. I am glad all ya all are here.

Bwana bud, enjoy your time in the garden. ...harvesting? lucky! ha. 

THG, SM, hope you are both well and feeling fine this morning.

Good morning Hick, what did I miss?

Cubby, when is hemp fest?  I hope you guys have so much fun, wish i could come over.

4U, drift, do i need hoops here in the desert?

I didn't meet with the cute delivery guy yet, we are tying out a new traveling dispensary tomorrow. Hope he is cute.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2013)

> 4U, drift, do i need hoops here in the desert?



only if ya have the rains...very hard over here to get the buds to finish...rain sits on flowers and rots buds...I use the hoops to keep plants dry and helps keep pine needles from trees off too


Seattle Hempfest is Friday Aug 16-18....Ill be sure get ya some Pics and videos again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2013)

Going to take Ray and his wifey to this water fall next week


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2013)

Where is that? Is it a secret? Looks so beautiful.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 4, 2013)

Good afternoon all. Got some Jack Herer in the vape, watching crappy horror flicks on Frightpics. 

Cubby, you know I never see you as a bear in my head. This is how I see you.


----------



## cubby (Aug 4, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Good afternoon all. Got some Jack Herer in the vape, watching crappy horror flicks on Frightpics.
> 
> Cubby, you know I never see you as a bear in my head. This is how I see you.





That's how I see me too.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2013)

:ciao:


gonna go put a hurting on Some fish...be back later

:bong:


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 4, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> gonna go put a hurting on Some fish...be back later
> ...



Do it !, put a can of whoop of worm on their a$$


----------



## cubby (Aug 5, 2013)

:ciao: GOOOOOOD Morning BHC,




:lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2013)

Still :bongin:

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 5, 2013)

good morning bhc......... off to tend the girls....... lights on at 8:00am


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 5, 2013)

gmorning everyone, man g13 i wish my light came on now  BIU when i do i blow it all in on the sleeping plants heehhe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2013)

06:00 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

Monday morning and I love not going to work anymore. 

I am going to work in the garden today... 

I hope you are all well and having a good biu kinda morning.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2013)

Fed-duh-X has me locked out of their website.
I cannot track my package
But I can on my phone


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 5, 2013)

:ciao: Guys

Im off in the woods today. Have some small girls going in the ground. Want to get them transplanted before they flower. 

Everything here is green and growing. Hope everyone else enjoys their day!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 5, 2013)

i was thinking the same thing drifting I have a few that could go for a walk 


and duck [email protected] lol


I hear that Rose it's all that keeps me sane had to start od plants again just to have piece of mind out there hahaha


----------



## Melvan (Aug 5, 2013)

Washing all my curtains today and scrubbing all the windows inside and out. 

Only problem with clean windows is that it will let all the light in, and I'll be able to see the dust, and have to clean that too, LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow Mel, your making us look bad. I do love clean windows. We live in a dust bowl, it makes me crazy the dust.  I usually just write my name in it for a week or so then I finally dust. We have so much wind and dry field farms..it is nasty.

Looked out at the girls and they all looked hungry..like they wanted blueberry pancakes or something. so i fed them..  Just two weeks in the super soil and they are hungry?  oh dear, biu. I get to meet the new dispensary guy today. let you know what i come home with.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2013)

:bong:

*Rose*...that waterfall is on the hood canal where we camp...seen many people come..but they aint no signs for it...Ill take some more pics this week...We leaving shortly for the trip...

Have a great week everyone

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)

:ciao: *4U*, watch what ya wipe with!

*Melvan*, u got more energy then me, for sure 

*Rose*, u so lucky. A mobile dispensary? Awesome. Tell us what happens.

Today I'm bringing a few Jacks over to my place and kicking on a new fixture I'm trying out. A a 4-bulb t5 :hubba: Should bring the vegging dank 

Much love and eace: my fellow heads!

Time to :bong2: It Up! :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Well the dispensary guy turned out to be a lady.They didn't have pineapple express, like i wanted and I was going to try out the Harlequin, the no thc but big cbd one, she didn't have that one on her. She had lots of edibles and pop, like cola, one with thc one with cbd's, she had gummy bears, oils with the percentage of thc was scary like 79%?  I haven't ever gotten into the oils. She had chocolates, lots of edibles, 3 kinds of indica's and only one sativa, which i got a quarter of, permafrost. The permafrost is tiny buds, not popcorn but just tiny little nugs.

So all in all I would give the cute guy a 10 and I would give these folks a 7. I guess there are quite a few dispensary delivery's around here, i didn't know about any but the one. 

Let's try out another one oK?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)

:joint4: Achieved.

Decided it was time to get jump cables. Not one person at work had a pair

Mrs greeneyes came into town w/ me and fell asleep listening to radio....woops!:doh:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 5, 2013)

I said I was going to do the curtains and wash the windows, then I got stoned, then a friend came over, then the phone was ringing, then a bunch of texts. 

I'll do it tomorrow, I have to. Got company coming to stay for a bit on Thurs, gotta have a clean house.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2013)

Rose...How was the PermaFrost? Hard little nugs?

Bout hit a deer in my drive way Glad I was driving slow looking for the dogs The only thing I could think of was, I am going to screw up my jeep again

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

Duck, don't even say that..you be careful in that jeep.  Here is a pic of the permafrost.



I found there is a walk in place here too, just got back from there, got some train wreck and a skunk and a purple haze....just little bits of those. She had a lot of edibles and sent a couple home as a gift.   Nice lady.


----------



## cubby (Aug 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Duck, don't even say that..you be careful in that jeep.  Here is a pic of the permafrost.View attachment 207515
> 
> 
> I found there is a walk in place here too, just got back from there, got some train wreck and a skunk and a purple haze....just little bits of those. She had a lot of edibles and sent a couple home as a gift.   Nice lady.





NO.....she would be a nice lady if she lived near me with those edibles.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well maybe the third time will be the charm with Fed-duh-X

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 6, 2013)

what up bh..ers......... time to spin the girls....... can you smell that smell?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> NO.....she would be a nice lady if she lived near me with those edibles.


 

don't forget she'd have to like christmas lights.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> what up bh..ers......... time to spin the girls....... can you smell that smell?



I smell Grape Crack:bongin::stoned:


----------



## cubby (Aug 6, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> don't forget she'd have to like christmas lights.





Well that goes without saying...



:ciao:Good Morning BHC,

69* and cloudy, supposed to get some rain today, I dont mind.

Hope you're all having a good day.

Has anyone heard from *SmokinMom* ?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from *SmokinMom* ?


 

mourning multi...... or getting kids back to school....... either way I bet the PAX is getting a workout.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

SM, phone home, you are missed.

Good morning peeps.

Hope you are all doing great this August morning.  I have some new train wreck to try out.. be back soon.....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from SmokinMom ?



Last I heard she was heading your way to drink all that beer you have.

But doesn't she go on a holiday every year with her kids right before school starts?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

G.M 

found my lil guy that i lost after he to me to twisted one night lol days later 

man my tent is smelling yummy as well g13 over 50" floor BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

morning everybody---sos here---nice and cool morning giving way to warm sunny later---trimming should be done today---have a great day        :woohoo: :ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Last I heard she was heading your way to drink all that beer you have.
> 
> But doesn't she go on a holiday every year with her kids right before school starts?




that's good I thought she may have been whomped with the ban stick 


Another day another :joint: Hope everyone's day is going well so far.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> that's good I thought she may have been whomped with the ban stick
> 
> 
> Another day another :joint: Hope everyone's *plants* day is going well so far.


fixed it    BIU


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

lol...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lol...



"Smoke a Little Smoke"-Eric Church with lyrics
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIBFBxz1G34


funny line from song 

"Dig down deep, find my stash, light it, up memory crash"  lolz


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for thinking about me.  I seemed to have missed the multi drama??  Anyways, after the crud that's been happening around here the last few weeks it has taken away the appeal of mp for me.  

I wish I was on a true holiday.... 

Hope everyone's well and enjoying their week.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanks for thinking about me.  I seemed to have missed the multi drama??  Anyways, after the crud that's been happening around here the last few weeks it has taken away the appeal of mp for me.
> 
> I wish I was on a true holiday....
> 
> Hope everyone's well and enjoying their week.


WB just hang out in the beer thread  on weekends


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

:yay: Smokinmom's back. Don't go away! :cry:

What are we smokin today, Smokinmom?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanks for thinking about me.  I seemed to have missed the multi drama??  Anyways, after the crud that's been happening around here the last few weeks it has taken away the appeal of mp for me.
> 
> I wish I was on a true holiday....
> 
> Hope everyone's well and enjoying their week.




I hear ya, it just isn't quit right is it. you were missed SM.

Had some train wreck and slept for two hours how long till that satori is done?

BIU peeps.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 6, 2013)

Did some transplanting today, but still haven't got the curtains washed, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2013)

Howdy SM.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2013)

Unbelievable is all I can say about Fed-duh-X. Now after 3 attempts they are saying incorrect address and that I have to drive 120+ miles and pick the package up in 2 days or else they are going to send it back to the sender.

I think someone at Fed-duh-X is going to have a bad day at 7am tomorrow when I show up there.

Until the I guess I will just BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Did some transplanting today, but still haven't got the curtains washed, lol.


 
sounds like you got your priorities right though


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Unbelievable is all I can say about Fed-duh-X. Now after 3 attempts they are saying incorrect address and that I have to drive 120+ miles and pick the package up in 2 days or else they are going to send it back to the sender.
> 
> I think someone at Fed-duh-X is going to have a bad day at 7am tomorrow when I show up there.
> 
> Until the I guess I will just BIU :bong:




dude! you have more problems w/ fed duh x I swear...lol...


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Unbelievable is all I can say about Fed-duh-X. Now after 3 attempts they are saying incorrect address and that I have to drive 120+ miles and pick the package up in 2 days or else they are going to send it back to the sender.
> 
> I think someone at Fed-duh-X is going to have a bad day at 7am tomorrow when I show up there.
> 
> Until the I guess I will just BIU :bong:


 
are they saying you don't exist?

yall hit it hard at 7:20 or before if you can't wait.:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Unbelievable is all I can say about Fed-duh-X. Now after 3 attempts they are saying incorrect address and that I have to drive 120+ miles and pick the package up in 2 days or else they are going to send it back to the sender.
> 
> I think someone at Fed-duh-X is going to have a bad day at 7am tomorrow when I show up there.
> 
> Until the I guess I will just BIU :bong:



what a bummer duck---if i were you i would march into that office that gets your deliveries and have a talk with the branch manager---not just tell him this is an ongoing issue---but also touch base with a regional/district manager and chew his ear off too---totally insane for you to have to go thru this with every package that they are hired to deliver

i was under the impression that drivers had routes/areas that they frequented---if it's not the case---than area manager should be made privy to the situation so as there is no excuse that there should ever be an issue in you receiving the service that you are paying for---i would demand to get the service you pay for and compensation for their continuous screw ups---i believe they would be shocked at their incompetence when they pull up your delivery history---make the manager of the branch take a personal interest into your issue---the drivers don't give a crap---neither does the person handling the walk in dropoff's


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Well I am off to Fed-duh-X

BIU :bong:


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 7, 2013)

good luck, duck!


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

60* and grey. We had some heavy rain last night, it looked like a tropical storm out there. My tropical garden was lookin' happy with the wind and rain.



Having some peppered bacon, fried potatoes, and coffee, along with a little Snowcap to start the day.

I left some Snowcap on the counter, help yourselves. Plenty of breakfast as well, don't be shy.



BIU BHC....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning ya'll.

Cubby, that sounds so good. All of it. I would like to see a pic of your gardens again sometime please?

So did you hear the one about a duck walking into fedx?  Me either, looking forward to it.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

lol yes I await the fedfail story as well, bacon sounds real good! 

gonna find my camera today try for some pics of my tent tonight it's looking nice, cleared all the dead stuff from that one plant that was real infected rose think looks like a winner again  so happy that stuff probably saved my whole tent maybe even more who knows


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't most ducks fly.........a late good morning is better than no good morning.... so GOOD MORNING bong/pax hitters.......  @ 9:20


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning g13!  better late then never.

 It is going to be another 100 degree day here today. better water huh.

I hope there are no feathers flying.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder if duck got high before going into fed ex? Rose I live in the south east and we've had a cooler summer than normal....... lots of rain...... but low 90's and high 80's and no 100's as of yet....... sorta odd for here. Yall need to get those seeds wet if your gonna have a harvest by thanks giving. indoors that is.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

fedex is like an hour from me glad i don't have to deal with that. Got another 2 mail orders of seeds and a 20% next purchase and xtra frees! seaofseeds ftw 

got a 10 pack of high times winner -02 Mango from KC Brains another 5 pack of auto #1 and i have to tally up rest they are all in separate conts.

so it's like 8 or 9 diff strains 22 seeds 4 autos rest all regs and fems i think

so end total seeing i poped 3x #1 already = like 40 seeds for i think 75$


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

morning everybody---turned 49 today---don't feel a day over 39---no magical transformations or insights yet---little get away on the train tomorrow

harvest is above average---bending tops for space turned out some heavy tops---still not done trimming---cool and damp for now yielding to sun a bit later---od breeding project is rocking---id flip needs some pruning

duck---best to you and your run in w/fedex---lets hope they can figure out how to do their job

gooey doobies and a great day for all   :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

:clap::yay::clap: HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *ORANGESUNSHINE*. Have a great one today, bud!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

HBD OS


ods last stop b4 compost produce or die


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2013)

:yay: Happy Birthday OS!  I thought you were turning 21.  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> HBD OS
> 
> 
> ods last stop b4 compost produce or die



They aren't ready for the compost heap...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Jack Herer cookie knocked my *** out, just getting up and functional.

Looking forward to hearing Duck's FedEx story for sure!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

lol....that's awesome Melvan.

This weekend, instead of our usual weekend get together of gaming, me and the crew will be making butter. Some from the leaf they're bringing over for their batch and a qp of frosty trim/popcorn Jack 47 for my butter.:hubba:

What should I make out of my batch o butter? Any suggestions?....Done the cookies/brownie thing so was wondering if anyone had some other suggestions as to what I could make.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw reeses cups and peanut butter bombs at the dispensary and lots of gummies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

YUMM. There's a marriage made in heaven. Peanut butter and chocolate...yumm!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lol....that's awesome Melvan.
> 
> This weekend, instead of our usual weekend get together of gaming, me and the crew will be making butter. Some from the leaf they're bringing over for their batch and a qp of frosty trim/popcorn Jack 47 for my butter.:hubba:
> 
> What should I make out of my batch o butter? Any suggestions?....Done the cookies/brownie thing so was wondering if anyone had some other suggestions as to what I could make.


 Banana bread with walnuts is a good one


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion Orange.

that sounds really tasty actually. :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

What has fed x done to our duck?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What has fed x done to our duck?


 Maybe they called animal control in response to a rabid waterfowl complaint


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Hubby likes Canna Buckeyes, I hate peanut butter, so he eats them all up, but they're real easy.

1 1/2 cups creamy peanut butter
1/2 cup canna butter
1 tsp vanilla
4 cups confectioner sugar
6 oz semi sweet chocolate chips
2 Tbl shortening


Use your hands to mix together peanut butter, butter, vanilla, and sugar until a stiff dough forms. Shape into balls using 2 tsp of dough for each ball. Place on cookie sheet lined with wax paper and refrigerate

Melt choc chips and shortening together (not in the microwave, use a double boiler or a small metal bowl in a simmering pot of water). Remove pb balls from fridge, use a toothpick to dip them into the chocolate, set back on wax paper chocolate side down, refrigerate about 1/2 hr, eat, get messed up. 

You can replace the shortening in the chocolate with canna butter too if you want.


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2013)

Melvan, those Canna Buckeyes sound tasty..........:hubba: 


Maybe I could give them out at Halloween....


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Melvan, those Canna Buckeyes sound tasty..........:hubba:
> 
> 
> Maybe I could give them out at Halloween....



You're bad!

It would be better to mix them in on the Christmas Cookie tray, see what Grandma does after she eats one, lol


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning BHC......... where's duck...... he has been missing since fed ex trip.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

lol gm


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning peeps,   
I hope the duck will check in with us.... I didn't read about any fedx being blown up..
I am off to look at faucets this morning, i know the fun never ends. The new ordered (ups) vanity that sat in our ups facility for ten days, is here. I canceled the order and then it was here the next day..hm... anyway i need a new faucet.

I found a little tiny nug of satori and i am so happy. It is gone again, but for now i am one happy woman.


----------



## cubby (Aug 8, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

64* and cloudy, supposed to rain today, lawn wouldn't mind.





			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> Good morning BHC......... where's duck...... he has been missing since fed ex trip.




Maybe Fed-Ex offered him a ride home..............they're lost somewhere in Nova Scotia...:rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

still teh mia duck he may need bail at this point....

was just told by doc i have emphysema


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

oh man that sucks N.E.wguy!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

lights on in 5 & ya man been eyeing the walnut oil for a bit i knew stuff was going down hill with my bad lung hence seeking treatment 

every day above ground is a great one folks, i'm just lucky to be alive BIU


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Well take care bud. :joint4:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

ty man def gonna take some adjusting, i seen they discovered away to breath without lungs or oxygen one or the other


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

hxxp://childrenshospital.org/newsroom/Site1339/mainpageS1339P892.html
hxxp://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120627142512.htm

lookin for the newer artical pretty sure it works on full lungs or some day I ay need an xplant 


??
 multifarious
Banned


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

70* and sunny, looks like it's gonna' be a nice day here.

Has anyone heard from Duck? Fed-Ex may have decided the best way to deal with a dissatisfied customer was to shove him in a box and mail him out......but you know they'll fail to find the delivery address. So Duck will forever be in the back of a Fed-Ex truck. :cry: 

*N.E.wguy* crappy news for sure, wish you the best.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2013)

Good morning all,

It just isn't right that the duck didn't greet us this morning.

NE, do you use a vaporizer, or do you like edibles? I am sorry for your diagnosis.

How you doing Cubby? How's your garden grow?
I see you Orange, down there, how was your cruise? Do you feel older yet?

BIU peeps, it is time.


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey *Rosebud*, the garden is under siege by raccoons. It must be the family of the one I beat to death. They're attacking all my tomato and pepper plants, but I have a surprise for them.....a high powered pellet gun. Same velocity as a .22,..... without the noise.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2013)

nice :aok: *cubby*


get those bastages!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2013)

:rofl:

Have to share this with ya *cubby*...This cat didnt use a bb gun

hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHN-f6xTzsY

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Have to share this with ya *cubby*...This cat didnt use a bb gun
> 
> ...




:rofl::rofl: I love it...I'd like to catch the ones around here and put them thru a chipper/shreader...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning all,
> 
> It just isn't right that the duck didn't greet us this morning.
> 
> ...


yea i do i have a magic flight pocket one AA batery. 

any recs on a nice one affordable ofc trying to focous on my grow builds atm not my health 

BIU i was smoking out of a roller pie by the time it got to mouth piece was lean but glad to have been smoking out of the bong rather then metal piep 50/50 rather then 100" of metal unfiltered ty guys


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

still no duck? really losing ppd


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2013)

BIU BHCers 

Look out I'm back. Decided to come out of the woods and rejoin the fake world.

I
I'll be around alot more just not like I use to be


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2013)

It's about time.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHCers
> 
> Look out I'm back. Decided to come out of the woods and rejoin the fake world.
> 
> ...


glad to mrry you


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2013)

glad to mrry you, you guys just met!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2013)

lol biu in 10

duck mia?


smoke before meal, after or both?


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 9, 2013)

wb, oz!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2013)

Ozzy, great to see you!

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 9, 2013)

I begining to think fed ex done over nighted duck to timbuck2.

hope all bhc menbers are high as you wanna be...... more to the sativa side.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHCers
> 
> Look out I'm back. Decided to come out of the woods and rejoin the fake world.
> 
> ...



Look what the cat dragged in.   

I'm not around like I used to be, but you know how to find me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll try and find duck tomorrow.  

Goodnight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodmorning my MP family. Im up early waiting for my Grand Daughter to wake up and watch Mickey Mouse. 
Already snuck in a bowl, and im drinking coffee.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 10, 2013)

goood morning   e/ dying for a coffee WH being delivered now 


@Rose I do have a small vaporiser the magicflightbox.. thinking about getting a bit better one and yes i love edibles we have no dispenseries yet and just cant get myself to take a bag i gotta pay for and cook it up so till crop comes down BIU lived this long a few more rips won't kill me


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 10, 2013)

what up BHC,glad to see you back oz....hope everyone has a great weekend,no shows ,gonna biu and chill,might go fishing me and the wife went down to the beach last night,strolled for awhile while puffin on a fatty,had a nice time,I love the ocean.....BIU folks.....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2013)

Only issue I have now after harvest is..

...deciding which strain to put in the bong, of my 3, and if I want hash on it! Usually I wait for the hash till at night... that stuff is potent!! 



So here's to hoping PCDuck makes it back safe and sound. Cheers!!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm smoking a joint of some blueberry/ak with my coffee......... I have been busy in the grow room this morning....... yall pineapple chunck smells unreal at 6 weeks........ it is a joy to grow. my favorite plant to grow so far in my 5 years of growing......... responds so well to topping........ very easy to get multiple tops. 

I hope duck didn't fly over those boys at duck dynasty......... and it so good to see Ozzy back......... deer season is just around the corner though.
BTW....... hit that thang til your head spins BHC.


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

62* and sunny, I got my sprinkler giving the entire yard and garden a soaking of compost tea. My lawn is so thick and healthy it's ridiculous. 

*WH*, I know how your grand daughter feels, I have to sneak in a bowl if I'm gonna' watch Mickey Mouse as well... Heal up friend, it's good to see things are on the mend.

*G-13*, I grew that Pineapple Chunk outdoor a year or two ago, it does get a nice smell to it. I grew it in my herb garden along side of a Pineapple sage, the two of them together smelled great.

*Ozzy*, Good to see you back :ciao: 

*RoseBud, Sm, Dr.Fang, N.E., 4U, OS, Mrfist,* and any I missed........BIU

*Duck*, where you at.........:confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 10, 2013)

> yall pineapple chunck smells unreal at 6 weeks........ it is a joy to grow. my favorite plant to grow so far in my 5 years of growing......... responds so well to topping........ very easy to get multiple tops.



Ya know, I didn't fully enjoy the grow with it. I'm not really happy with the structure / visual appeal it has. The smell is different than anything I've ever smelt, just after the initial dry going into cure. It's smelling much better now, but still.. the least favorite of my 3 strains that I grew. And the most expensive to purchse  Overall, I DO love the high it delivers, I can not doubt that about it. Quite potent IMO, just the look and smell were.. "off" for me. 

Cheers to your grow! I'd love to check them out, do you have a journal up? (Checking now)


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Ya know, I didn't fully enjoy the grow with it. I'm not really happy with the structure / visual appeal it has. The smell is different than anything I've ever smelt, just after the initial dry going into cure. It's smelling much better now, but still.. the least favorite of my 3 strains that I grew. And the most expensive to purchse  Overall, I DO love the high it delivers, I can not doubt that about it. Quite potent IMO, just the look and smell were.. "off" for me.
> 
> Cheers to your grow! I'd love to check them out, do you have a journal up? (Checking now)


 
I 86 'd my last grow........ got a hermie in the fem's...... came early....... I chopped all the plants....... saved clones from the good plants......... all I'm gonna say is be careful with DeadheadOG and The Ultimate...... cause one of those will hermie....... it was only one of the 6 plants that did hermie......... I do have an excellent cut/clone from a good plant from both. I'll put you a good pic of the PC  in a little while..... is was a freebie seed........ takes a little extra time to root/clone........ plant really shines after you cut back like a shrub....... it never really acted happy in veg but it really shines in flower......... BTW if you really want to know what plant hermie on me....... shoot me a pm and I'll tell....... but it coulda been me....... but I don't think so. It hermied almost immediatly in flower. I got several other fem['d seed plant and having no isssues.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 10, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHCers
> 
> Look out I'm back. Decided to come out of the woods and rejoin the fake world.
> 
> ...



Crazy! I just posted yesterday in our missing friends thread looking for you. What's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Cubby, I saw the cat in the shredder post, not happy with that, not happy at all, lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> goood morning   e/ dying for a coffee WH being delivered now
> 
> 
> @Rose I do have a small vaporiser the magicflightbox.. thinking about getting a bit better one and yes i love edibles we have no dispenseries yet and just cant get myself to take a bag i gotta pay for and cook it up so till crop comes down BIU lived this long a few more rips won't kill me



Do you have any good trim?  I have a pretty good recipe for peanut cookies that I make with cannabis flower I make with trim.  It is quite easy to make and a favorite of my sister.


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> And Cubby, I saw the cat in the shredder post, not happy with that, not happy at all, lol.





*Melvan*, you know I love ya'.........but that post was not about cats. It was about raccoons that are attacking my gardens. ....:confused2:


Step away from the cookies....:stoned: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you have any good trim?  I have a pretty good recipe for peanut cookies that I make with cannabis flower I make with trim.  It is quite easy to make and a favorite of my sister.



honestly been thinking just doing trim and all bud into walnut tincture


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> glad to mrry you


 
Sorry dont swing the way Then again maybe your the right mister wrong


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome home Ozzy. So good to see you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi ozzy!!  

Crud, I forgot to text duck.  It's probably too late now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2013)

:ciao:   *ozzy*

The clubs been wondering about *Duck*...I know you have called him...Have you heard from him??

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

My sister is here for a week. She only smokes when she comes here. Total lightweight. Got her all messed up on Jack H. She's friggin hilarious. Talking all high pitched, laughing, forgetting what she's saying. She's killing me! LOL


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

Good Morning and have a green day BIU 


@Melvan lol, your pics are amazing btw of those buds


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good morning BHers........ busy day..... off to the woods...... getting ready for the fall hunting season....... not to far off....... you outdoor growers ought to be seeing streatch....... I can see it in other plants that are starting to seed out before cool weather arrives....... the legless critters are starting to move as well


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

Good Morning Bong Hogs,

Duck is ok and I think fed x is too. 

Did i mention it is hot hot hot?  I am ready for fall.

How are all you guys this sunday morning?  How do your gardens grow?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

my tomatoes, watermelons, egg plants and peppers are doing good tho some of my tomatoes are getting those tiny surface black dots from morning dew and not high enough temps i guess?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2013)

Did ya hear from *Duck *,,,,*Rose*?


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes 4U. I don't know anything but that he is fine.  I got the impression he wasn't home.
Whats ya smoking this morn 4U? I am having some store bought permafrost.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

so thinking of buying a light for one of my 2x2x4'H cabinets thinking a 400hps dimable ballast cooltube for the 4 auto i have running and buying a 23"x16" tote and making a hydro set up for them and use y other cabinet for a drying/ curing area


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 11, 2013)

Good to see u duck.


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

67* and a bit cloudy. 

I had to move my outdoor plants to the tomato garden, the tropicals were shading them too much. The tomatos are above the 6'fence so they give my weed plants plenty of hiding.

*RoseBud*, condolences on the heat, I couldn't deal with it myself. But then again, people always ask how can I live here with -20 winters..... 


*4U*, just a few more days 'till .........Hempfest...:yay: :yay: :yay: 


*SM*, you got those kids ready for school yet?  


Alright you BHCers, let's do this.....


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

:ciao: everybody

well it's about time we got a duck update---also---verrrry nice to see hick and ozzy back on the boards

grab your clippers, a chair, your coffee, and settle in---we be talking story and finishing up on the trimming today---i'm buying lunch---


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> *4U*, just a few more days 'till .........Hempfest...:yay: :yay: :yay:



you're gonna have a blast *cubby*---hope you share lots of pics from your adventure


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 11, 2013)

Cub, yesterday I made a big mistake..

It's tax free weekend so I thought I'd venture out to the stores for school clothes and supplies.  Bad mistake..lol, I was a lil hungover and the stores were CRAZY busy!!!!

I have a few returns to make today, yikes!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

So, you know your an indoor grower when at home depot you pass the tables of fans and you realize you either own or have owned everyone of them.. Did i mention it is hot?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So, you know your an indoor grower when at home depot you pass the tables of fans and you realize you either own or have owned everyone of them.. Did i mention it is hot?



lol---same thang walking by the water pumps, stacks of buckets, etc...etc...

sounds like it's time to fill that beautiful tub with some cool water rb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 11, 2013)

TMT BIU time:bong:bong::bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cub, yesterday I made a big mistake..
> 
> It's tax free weekend so I thought I'd venture out to the stores for school clothes and supplies.  Bad mistake..lol, I was a lil hungover and the stores were CRAZY busy!!!!
> 
> I have a few returns to make today, yikes!!!



You ain't kidding. I ran into WalSatan yesterday to get a bottle of pyrethrins, the place was a frickin madhouse. 

Although I did observe something that was funny to me. Kid was picking out a calculator, mom was trying to get him to get a different one, and he said the teacher would be mad if he got one that didn't do all the functions. I laughed to myself because when I was in grade school calculators were "new technology" and if we got caught using one in class, we got detention. Teachers said it was cheating, now it's required.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't even imagine how bad wallyworld was!!!  I hate that place on abnormal day..  Have you ever seen that people of Walmart web site?  Accurate and funny as hell...

Atleast today I will make my returns kidless . My pax is cleaned, charged and ready to go.  If I could just catch up..


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can't even imagine how bad wallyworld was!!!  I hate that place on abnormal day..  Have you ever seen that people of Walmart web site?  Accurate and funny as hell...
> 
> Atleast today I will make my returns kidless . My pax is cleaned, charged and ready to go.  If I could just catch up..



hxxps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRqL7gyjeU


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my returns done, got my buzz on, it was more fun then yesterday's shopping.  All 3 kids are set for school.  

On that note, *BIU!*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Back from the big city

Went to big city to pick up package from fed-duh-x. The same day I went to fed-duh-x to pick up one package, they delivered another package 46 minutes after I talked to them.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good morning bhc........ I read where Holder is gonna do away with mandatory sentences for low level drug offenders.


----------



## cubby (Aug 12, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 12, 2013)

gm all


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs!
Oops, i forgot to biu,. be back.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Duck Been on the magic trip yet?

Kids head back to school there''ll be a party at SM's place:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

morning everybody---good to see ozzy down there :ciao: :48:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll say morning, but I won't say good. It's hot and sticky out, I plan a day of drinking in the a/c

Hope everyone has a great one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2013)

I :heart: me :bong1:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2013)

Pax to the rescue!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 13, 2013)

GM All BIU


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 13, 2013)

good morning BH'ers....... 10 days til harvest:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning grower13 and NE

I'm only up cuz my dog was scratching on the door.  I plan on catching a few more zzzzzzz's before my alarm goes off in 2 1/2 hrs.  I need all the beauty sleep I can get.  

Have great daze.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC! About to head to work, but not before I put some Blue OG in this bong. Or maybe Pineapple Chunk? ...how about this... Blue Lemon Thai + Pineapple Chunk + Blue OG + sprinkle of hash made with all 3. 

:stoned:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

morning to all,,  sitting here just hitting my Pax,  hope that this allows me to be here,  Vapor better for my lungs

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2013)

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Back to bed for a lil more shut-eye.  Goodnight, lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 13, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Back to bed for a lil more shut-eye. Goodnight, lol.


 
goodday....... close the lid tight.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> morning to all,,  sitting here just hitting my Pax,  hope that this allows me to be here,  Vapor better for my lungs
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:



Of course you can be here, truth be told lots of people vape. How do you like your pax? Good for you being good to your lungs.

Good morning Bong hogs, joint smoking, pot vaping, peeps.
Gotta go feed the girls before it gets hot here... BUI


----------



## cubby (Aug 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

60* and sunny.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

Why am I up before noon?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Why am I up before noon?




We call that a Wake N Bake

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2013)

Or maybe to :watchplant:

on your Buckeye purp:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Why am I up before noon?



That's what I'm sayin.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2013)

:ciao:  *Mom*

maybe you ate too many watermelon cookies

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi 4u.  Um no.   I'm saving them for you and cubby this weekend...lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

morning everybody---another cool morning giving way to sunshine in a bit---got a couple in house issues to tend to today

clothes dryer is not getting hot or self turning off---any suggestions?

water pressure on a hose bib has decreased tremendously---think this might becoming calcified---we'll see


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Bummer about the dryer.  We've had both issues and it was due to 2 separate problems.  Our dryer stopped turning itself off when I broke the switch by turning it counter clockwise.   

Then it started to not getting hot for me.  But it got hot for everyone else...lol. Seriously though, it would only heat about 1/4 of the time...never really figured it out and I was so frustrated.  I wanted a reliable dryer.  We just replaced it with a new one.

Sorry I'm not very helpful.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

:bong2: It Up , my mp peeps. Feels like a wee bit o the gout but took my cherry pill extra early today to help. It's very minor but I can't use my pain meds else it just exacerbates the pain.

looks like it's :smoke1: for lunch today...lol..

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> clothes dryer is not getting hot or self turning off---any suggestions?



Either filter plugged or plugged outlet line, maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you cleaned your ducks, i mean ducts, i mean dryer vents?

7G, your pain meds makes it worse? I am glad you can smoke. I hear that is so painful, ground glass and all.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for the input---looked online for a bit at repair issues instead of a growing site :giggle: ---gonna check the heating element, pilot light, timer, ducting,


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

yup, but I started taking cherry pills and the symptoms had gone away(for bout last four months) but I was dumb last night and ate almost a whole can of gabanzo beans with my burrito's as well as ice cream after, both of which are big gout triggers.:doh: This i did right before bed (not supposed to eat 4 hrs. before you got to bed anyways   ) along w/ the ice cream and this morning woke with a very slight case of it. 

I really think the cherry pills are working. I highly suggest ppl take them if they are prone to gout flareups.

BIU like madmen, MP:bong2:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hubby has gout in his big toe. He eats an apple and 1/2 a cucumber in his lunch every day, along with a bottle of pure apple juice. (high in malic acid like the cherries), hasn't had an outbreak in over a year. All berries are also good, especially strawberries and blackberries. 

The "cherry pills" are good, but all natural malic acid from the food you eat every day will break down those uric crystals in the joints must quicker than what's processed in the pill.

You should also stay away from all sodas, which cause increased uric acid production in the body, which in turn become the crystals.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

yeah I'm a tea drinker or water drinker mostly. Alot of real juice, not like HI-C...lol...

thanks for sharing Melvan.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 13, 2013)

_*Hey,

  Thanks heaps Melvan.

I too suffer from Gout.

  Kinda weird, but I get it in the thumbs, just like my diabetes didn't hit my feet, but instead nailed my thumbs, forefingers, and the middle fingers too.

 Separate nerve banks I'm told.

  The Dr. never said a word about Malic Acid, or even stay away from the sodas. Sheeesh, if it wasn't for my friends I would already be dead.

Much appreciated 

smoke in peace
KupunaKane
*_


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Duck, what quacking? Glad to see ya down there...BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Do y'all remember the big chemical plant explosion that killed 13 ppl, injured many more and devastated neighborhoods in the town of West, Texas?  It happened during the time of the Boston marathon bombings so I'm not sure if there was much coverage for ppl outside of Texas..

My son drove thru West today and said it was pretty much destroyed and hard to look at.   Such a horrible tragedy.  I know I have distant relatives there as its a big Czech town.  

On a happier note, on the way back from my sons dentist we stopped at Starbucks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so emotional right now and bawling like a baby...over something I'm happy about and I know y'all don't really care, but......

My son gets the same teacher for 4th grade that he had for 2nd grade.  She was so good with him and he adored her.  . He's not your average kid and it makes me feel better that he will have a teacher who he already knows.  She runs a tight ship and doesn't put up with any nonsense.  We *love* her.

I'm such a dork.  

I need to go medicate and relax..lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

That is awesome Sm, i know how important your child's teacher can be at that age... Congrats.. celebrate.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

:smoke1:
:stoned:
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Rose.  .


----------



## cubby (Aug 13, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My son gets the same teacher for 4th grade that he had for 2nd grade.  She was so good with him and he adored her.  . He's not your average kid and it makes me feel better that he will have a teacher who he already knows.  She runs a tight ship and doesn't put up with any nonsense.  We *love* her.





She's gonna' give him another Furby............:rofl:..............j/k


it's good when a kid likes their teacher, they learn more in a enjoyable class. 
Rock on *SmokinKid* ...............:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you cubby.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

Got 15 minutes to kill before the light comes on. Just the right amount of time to hit the vape I think

BIU! VIU! TIU! MIU! DIU! However you get it in you, get it in you!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 13, 2013)

lol I gotta get on the Vape..

loving the lil bong tho just the right hit for my half a lung lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

I just smoked a joint of something i grew, I think bubba moma and it is almost gone too and I liked it for a late afternoon smoke. Did i ever tell you guys I really like cannabis?


----------



## missabentley (Aug 13, 2013)

May I join the BHC?  :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Please do.


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

:welcome:  missabently.........BIU


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A bit cool here this morning

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good Morning BH'ers........ still hot in my parts....... almost time to spin the girls........ mega head rushes all around.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

48 last night inland

57 at the pond

mega rushes here

Read your post 3 times before getting it right:rofl:

Kept reading pants instead of parts. Could not figure out what your :bong1: was doing in your pants:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

I read that the same way duck, hot in his pants...funny funny. And i haven't had anything to smoke yet! It has cooled off where you are. 

Welcome to the BHC missabentley~  Glad to have you. 

Ours is the hottest the longest summer ever.. I got half the kids(plants) fed last night and will finish them up this morning. They seem to be handling
 the heat lots better then me. 

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah Rose we have hit a cool spell here, about 15 below average. Still early

If it that hot there, be sure to take it easy, we don't need a wilted Rose


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

:woohoo: Hot Pants and Head Rushes.......*G-13* has got it goin' on... 

I too thought that said "Still hot in my pants"...:doh:


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

52* and sunny. It's been nice and cool here for a week or so, mid 70's, just the way I like it. But the meteorologists say Monday starts a 2 week stretch of 90's+ weather. Central Air is my Saviour.

Tomorrow morning at this time, I will be in Seattle......Look Out  The weather in Seattle is supposed to be in the 70's for the entire weekend, I'm gonna' be a busy bear. 
Losta' places I want to revisit, Mt. Raindeer, Ft. Lewis, Tillicum (not for the hookers, hoagies), Port of Tacoma......and if time permits, I'll be going over the Mountains. HEY, it's just like the song....
"The bear went over the mountain"
"The bear went over the mountain"
"The bear went over the mountain", to see......*RoseBuds* patio...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh that would be soo cool, but it is HOT here, 70's in the city, awesome Cubby. 

You have a big itinerary...You get to go hang at 4u's? Man I wish I was there. 

Have a fabulous trip Cubby!!!! I will dust off the joint...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

whats up with the *King*?...why you change ya name bro?

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

Seattle Hempfest is just 3 days away:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

I sure have a headache today.  I think it's from all the goofy crying yesterday.  

Biu for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

You need to go  back to bed SM... Sometimes this place can give ya a headache. I know it wasn't this place, just saying.

4U, i can't wait for the pictures this year. Have the most fun ever... Wish i was there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2013)

Good Morning MP


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

Good morning WH, how are you this fine day?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Seattle Hempfest is just 3 days away:yay:


 

one day I'm going to go....... or better yet have one in my back yard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

You know what rose?  You could very well be right.  

One kid has a dental checkup in 1.5 hrs so more zzzzzs will have to wait til tomorrow morning, ha ha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Hempfest will never happen in the lone star state....maybe next yr, can I sleep on your couch 4u?  Or under the canopy of your lovely ladies outside.  

My email is down and I'm expecting something.  Sigh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

And  low 90s for the next few days.  We had a cold front.


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> one day I'm going to go....... or better yet have one in my back yard.




Just share your address, we'll all be there...............especially if you have watermelon weed..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Bleh...hahahah.  Smokinmom repellant.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 14, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> whats up with the *King*?...why you change ya name bro?
> 
> :bong:



_*Hello 4u,
  Fair question my man. Some folks don't care for my sunshine, or my dark clouds, and that is cool, but in the heated exchanges this last time, I had my privacy compromised in such a way as it not only threatened my security, but that of my son as well. 

In fact my son was mentioned by the person who did this. My son doesn't do pot, and is not in here. 

 Hick about lost his mind, and took care of the matter before I could. I think he was trying to save me from being accused of banning without cause. 

 We all might quarrel, and argue, and even seriously dislike someone here, but burning someones security is going way beyond where anyone needs to go. 

 I had no choice other than to protect myself as well as my family, so thus the changes. The site itself is safe.

smoke in peace
KupunaKane aka KK
*_


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

is it me or is there some fanning the flames going on around here........ almost in your face with it......... I'm stoned....... maybe its just me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks *King *for answer..I read there *Hick *thread but didnt know what happen as I was away...and glad I was....NO ONE SECURITY should ever be at risk...Hope nothing comes about with your Son or you over that....

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

> 4U, i can't wait for the pictures this year. Have the most fun ever... Wish i was there.



Wish you could come down...I can get ya in and Bypass the mile long entry line



> Hempfest will never happen in the lone star state....maybe next yr, can I sleep on your couch 4u? Or under the canopy of your lovely ladies outside.




of coarse you can...I would suggest you sleep in the Hammock so as not to get ya Bum Dirty



> is it me or is there some fanning the flames going on around here.



Not sure how to take that???...is there a fire somewhere?...and what would fanning do ?

:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*...I see ya


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

Kupunakane said:
			
		

> I had no choice other than to protect myself as well as my family, so thus the changes. The site itself is safe.



:confused2:

Kinda like when papabeach changed his to papabeach1 for security.

Never did figure that one out:doh:


BIU
:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

Went to Marlene's and picked up organic unsweetened apple juice along with some supplemental Pure Tart Cherry Juice. Could be psychosomatic but I can feel it's anti-inflammatory properties working on my gouty foot already.

*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Melvan again."*

Sorry, Mel, I tried. lol....Thanks for the apple suggestion, I appreciate it greatly.

:bong2:...IT...UP!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool 7. Don't forget your cucumbers too.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

MM'kay :joint4: 


got back from a :smoke1: break. Feeling better. Jack always puts me in a great mood.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

getting ready go play Bingo...anyone else like that game?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

Just smoked a joint of Skunk #1...from the dispensary. I am glad i can get pot when i am out, is wish everyone could and every state would follow wa and co.
It will, it just needs to hurry up.   BIU Peeps.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 14, 2013)

ugh hit hit the nerve here with no disps...  pay out the azz for crap 

tent is looking good dead buggies every where rose ty oh cant imagine if i had not ordered sns when i did just a s a precaution lol tent would be dead, did a lil leaf bud rub smelling fruity  almost week 4


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

I am glad that worked well for you. I am really happy with it. It is exciting huh. Enjoy it NE.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

But don't rely on just one product, alternate between neem at least. You don't want the mites to develop an environmentally specific resistance.

4U I love bingo!


----------



## cubby (Aug 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

54* and dark...that's because it's 4:20 a.m., having a little breakfast then heading for the airport.

I'll be in Seattle in a few hours....LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 15, 2013)

A late good morning from me to the bong hitters......... take an extra hit this morning........ I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

ya melvan i was gonna order some thing else i seen to let me find the link, probally grab some neem and eagle40 as well... 
hbhcp://www.ebay.com/itm/121105202296
Liquid Ladybug Spider Mite Killer 16 oz Ready to Use - organic safe pesticide

BIU g.m.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

hope you had a good flight *cubby*...I look forward to tokeN with you...


and be ready for the rain...as it came in a surprize yesturday...well needed but everything is wet

Have a great day everyone

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> But don't rely on just one product, alternate between neem at least. You don't want the mites to develop an environmentally specific resistance.
> 
> 4U I love bingo!





If ya in the fight:chuck:

best to have many weapons...The Borg will build a tolerance to one product...and I never had good results with Neem...Best of luck *N.E.wguy*


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

ty4u2

ya the sns seems to be eliminating everything but i defiantly will stock up on counter attack products, tent is in a basement uphill battle at that


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hope you had a good flight *cubby*...I look forward to tokeN with you...
> :bong:




wish i was there---would love to be toking the fatties with you 2

morning everybody---finally got a grip on life---flower room is full---cloner is full of og---moms are cut back---bubble hash is made and herb is trimmed

ordered a timer switch for the dryer---got my water pressure back---life is good---some coffee and a side of gooey to burn

cool and damp today---got some loose ends to tie up before i'll be shouting fore at the people in front of me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

:ciao:  orange

wish you could come as well.....Someday our paths too will cross....you ready for the fall grows?...I know you have what peeps want...:rofl:

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  orange
> 
> wish you could come as well.....Someday our paths too will cross....you ready for the fall grows?...I know you have what peeps want...:rofl:
> 
> :bong:




you know it little buddy---spotted a bit of mold on the og girl and quickly cut that bud out---it's loaded with some pretty healthy looking beans---super sticky :giggle: 

both the other donors gsc and gooey are also thriving

been using actionate a myco colony to combat the powdery mildew and it's working great---spot up some pics in the making beans thread in a bit

been on your youtube garden tour---as always a mouth watering pleasure---you the man brother---been doing any fishing---got those lights fixed on the boat yet


----------



## Melvan (Aug 15, 2013)

It's noon, time to get up and face the world. It was so cold here last night I turned on the furnace. It's August!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

It's Thursday folks, spark em up.  I'm jealous cub and 4u.  Hopefully you won't have much rain.

I wish we'd get rain.  My lawn is brown and crispy.    Hope no one tosses a cig out their car window.  We're under water restrictions and can only water on Sundays.

Biu friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2013)

Good morning.

Good flight Cubby!  Have so much fun you two. Tell us everything..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

Adding some color to the page...this is Umbras..."Box of Chocolate"...going on the 2nd year with her...she really stacks on the buds and like most ..stems cant hold the weight...anywho...BIU


*orange*...You know I won the fish derby few weeks back?...been dropping lines in some the local rivers...Me Boy Bday soon and I got him rigged up to flyfish with Pops..he been doing good past couple years....Man he has more gadgets than I do... ....and I been at this a while ...The Pinks are about to run another week..they est...600,000 will come through Puget sound...You know we will have lines down...we have rain yesturday and today is like a mist..good for the girls as to help strengthen they Limbs....weather Gal says gonna be in the 80s again by Saturday so..I hold off on the cover...DAm bro..Im a High mofo type this much...Later:bolt::bong:

*cubby*...You land yet bro?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 15, 2013)

nice buds 4u....... is that purple?  all the frost hard to tell what color they are.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

nice---try some gooey to straighten you azz out lol :bong: ---awesome you got that w/your boy---had no idea you won the derby but do remember seeing that pic of you all catching limit by 9am---that looked like great fun

spotted up those pics in the makin beans thread---good times to come my friend---say hey to the grizzly bear---be safe


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

bought another hps/mh 600 cool tube to run my autos with in one of my cabinets is dimmable and measures 24" so hope it goes side to side on cab np  ya right
hxxp://www.apollohorticulture.com/product/600-watt-grow-light-system-glk600ct24e_50.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

Best of my mojo there *NEwguy*...:bolt: Maken beans


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> nice buds 4u....... is that purple?  all the frost hard to tell what color they are.



Thanks G..its a tint of Purple..but after a good cure its like brown chocolate...stuff goes fast but Ill try and get ya a cured pic


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

Ack, mild panic..I just dropped the pax and the oven door flew off and landed between 2 slats in the deck.  I breathed a sigh of relief it didn't fall thru.  And an even bigger sigh after it powered right up.  . Shew!

Biu everyone.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

you and throwing stuff around beers doors lol  biu

ty 4u2 trying to get a game plan together for the winter


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice buds 4u.

I guess I should bury some of them too


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

yez very nice buds buddy


----------



## cubby (Aug 15, 2013)

Soooo I met *4U and Kandi*, both are very cool people.  *4U* gave me a tour of the outdoor grow and I must say, as nice as his pics are, they can't compare to seeing them up close. I wasn't impressed...I was awed, from stem to leaf they're great.
    Then he showed me the shed. I've been watchin' *4u* turn out harvest after harvest from that shed. It's cool to see someones learning lab.
    Then we shared a bong, talked a bit, and ended up going to a glass shop *4U's* familiar with so I could pick up a pipe for my visit, I'll post a pic. 
We went back to *4U's* smoked another bowl, *Theeeen* *4U* introduced me to BHO......Dabbing...... I had one hit/dab/? and was done. The Torch should have been a clue   WOW, that's freakin' incredible!!! 
    Hempfest hasn't started yet.....................


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2013)

I can only imagine how beautiful 4U's place is...And, Kandy, did she like you?
So your toast already and the party hasn't started, is that about it???

Enjoy Cubby....have a blast you guys!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

lol oh cubby u in for a ride  that is awesome


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 15, 2013)

Bwd


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so jealous!  I wanna party with the bhc too...

Damn, I'm high.  

:-D


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

cubby dabbing it up with 4u---:woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Aug 15, 2013)

Just came back from Ruth Chris, walked around the city a bit, smoked a bit of Yo Mama somebody more than generously gave me. 
I've always liked Washington State, Legal weed just enhances the lure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2013)

:ciao:   BHC

Hey *cubby*...Just a little Dabb will do ya

and Yes the Party started when The cubby bear Landed in Seattle...So cool to meet cool friends and put a face to the Name...Thanks for coming out and haveing a smoke...we plan to Head out around 1030..need stop at Ray Jays and pick them up than its On to the Fest...Im a Nail that bong pong this year..:aok:..weather better clear by Noon..or Im a head to that station and Bust a move:chuck:

enjoy the Big City Brother

:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

g.m itZ friday yay BIU


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning BHC :ciao:

Another wonderful weather day again

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

Time for a little wake and bake. Then go find some breakfast. Hempfest starts in 7 hours, I can hardly wait. They estimate attendence will be 250,000 people, that's alot of 420 friendlieness.... 
It would be awsome to have the entire BHC here. Just watch out for *4u's* bong, that thing is leathal... 
Lookin' forward to meeting more peeps today. From everything I've seen, weed has made no descernable difference in Seattle's culture. It's still damp but laid back and friendly..


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

Bummer I wish I could be at the Hempfest in Seattle

But in loo of that I will be having my own Hempfest

So grab them :bong1: like you mean it and lets rip some:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning Seattle!!!!!!


Cubby and 4U, i just hope you have the best time ever!!!!

It is a good day. I think i will tidy the place in case a bear comes over the mountain.

Good morning Duck, i see you down there...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

Melvan send some of that coolness down south,,, we could use it

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

Down here BIU'ing like it is my job

The day is starting out Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2013)

Because it is such a special day,  i will be showing, for your viewing pleasure, rosebuds new bathroom digs:


​


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

I am ready to move in Rose

Just fill that tub with water:laugh:

Fine remodeling job you did


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice Rose :aok:


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2013)

Bathroom turned out great *RoseBud*  

I did meet *Kandi*, and we hit it off right away. She was standing on the couch and when I started scratching her she got that leg shaking thing dogs do. That was it, we were friends. She's a really cute dog, she's got a happy face, she knows she's loved.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Because it is such a special day,  i will be showing, for your viewing pleasure, rosebuds new bathroom digs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 207838​


 
don't you grow your pot in there?


GOOOOOOD Morning bhers............. yall take 10 0r 12 extra hits today........ cause its just the right thing for a bher to do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2013)

5 hrs till Hempfest :yay:

Think Ill start the Day with a Dabb....
:bong:

*Rose*..thats a Beautiful Bathroom...But why the Mirror over the tub and not sink?....Does MrRB  like to see self naked?:spit:

*cubby*...cant wait to show you ..:bong1: Pong


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2013)

Good Morning MP Family.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 16, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Bummer I wish I could be at the Hempfest in Seattle
> 
> But in loo of that I will be having my own Hempfest
> 
> So grab them :bong1: like you mean it and lets rip some:bong:



Morning everybody 

I too am having my own Hempfest duck LOL
 Whatever happened with your FedEx dilemma

 Really Nice bathroom rosebud... I'll be calling you on my next remodel... do you have a schedule bear sighting... that would be super cool... any hempfest for rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2013)

4U The mirror over the sink isn't up yet...Mr rosebud has his own bathroom. A very manly bathroom, this is girly.  The mirror is for decoration, i sure don't need to see naked...

g13, Why yes I have always grown in there till this summer...now it may be too cute to turn back into the grow room...to be  continued...

Orange, would be happy to consult on any bathroom remodel now that i have done it once in a row.lol

How's the weather looking in Seattle, ya'll?  Hope it is a good one for you all.


Good morning WH!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2013)

Orange after 6 tries I ended up driving to the big city and picking it up.
Talked to head honcho of shipping, his map was a bit off to say the least.
Arrived back home and there was a different package delivered at my door from them. My feathers were a bit ruffled to say the least.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 16, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Orange after 6 tries I ended up driving to the big city and picking it up.
> Talked to head honcho of shipping, his map was a bit off to say the least.
> Arrived back home and there was a different package delivered at my door from them. My feathers were a bit ruffled to say the least.




 Did you get squared away for future deliveries so they don't screw it up again and again and again and again


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *  cubby*...cant wait to show you ..:bong1: Pong





I'm always up for this sort of athletic event.... 


I was just thinking ........a little BHO might be nice, 

I just watched the local news and saw a apartment had its windows blown out from someone making BHO. That's some dangerous stuff.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

GOUT has all but disappeared. Feeling alot better. The wife and I are heading to Portland for the 20th to see the Melvins 30th anniversary jam.

Would love to go to hempfest this year but haven't bought a wheelchair yet. I am ambulatory for a good few hours then my feet hurt. 
Yeah, wanted to meet 4U last year but by the time the wife and I had walked through downtown then around hempfest, I was done and cranky...lol...

Next year I AM going and will hang with peeps if they wish to meet.

well folks, lookin at the clock I can tell its :bong: :40.


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2013)

*RoseBud*, you have by the nicest growroom around.....

It turned out great, you should be proud. Most people start a remodel project and quit halfway thru.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 16, 2013)

We're going to have "CookieFest" here today. Going to feed my sister her first edibles ever. Then, we just planto sit back and laugh at the lightweight. 

Glad to hear your gout is lessening 7. Hubby says it's worse pain that he gets from his back, and makes sure he eats what he's suppose to so he doesn't have to feel it. His thing use to be Pepsi, 3 or 4 a day. Now, one can every other day.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> We're going to have "CookieFest" here today. Going to feed my sister her first edibles ever. Then, we just planto sit back and laugh at the lightweight.
> 
> Glad to hear your gout is lessening 7. Hubby says it's worse pain that he gets from his back, and makes sure he eats what he's suppose to so he doesn't have to feel it. His thing use to be Pepsi, 3 or 4 a day. Now, one can every other day.




yeah, I'm feeling alot better and now have added Tart Cherry juice to my diet. We have to be in Portland for the 20th so my wife called in some prednisone for me tho the cherry juice was really working well, we couldn't take the chance of me not being able to walk far.

If I didn't have to be anywhere I would of let the Cherry juice work naturally, we were just being overlycautious so close to hitting the road.

:bong1:

p.s. We're having a big cannabutter weekend over at my house. My friend and his family coming over and we're going to make some butter from their trim and then I'm going to make some from my trim :hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> We're going to have "CookieFest" here today. Going to feed my sister her first edibles ever. Then, we just planto sit back and laugh at the lightweight.
> 
> Glad to hear your gout is lessening 7. Hubby says it's worse pain that he gets from his back, and makes sure he eats what he's suppose to so he doesn't have to feel it. His thing use to be Pepsi, 3 or 4 a day. Now, one can every other day.




Does he partake in what's called "The Alkaline Diet"? Apparently it's very healthy for EVERYONE, not just gout sufferers.

Babysteps for now. Adding tart cherry juice is step one. Next step is minimizing meat and sugar as much as I can....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2013)

be sure make it next year *7green*...and if ya get the VIP pass...you will have a scooter waiting at the entrance for ya:aok:.....We head out in another Hour..

*cubby*....Wasnt planing to bring the BHO Rig as its a Pain in bum...I will however bring the Kief you and your Buddy never tried...and whats up with ya buddy...Didnt even try the BHO...I know he was driving...Ill be sure pack some away for you guys smoke at home...Sun is breaking through...My camera is charged....Bags are packed....Its Dab time friends

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Dab it up for me, 4U, I'm there in spirit. :bong2:


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *cubby*....Wasnt planing to bring the BHO Rig as its a Pain in bum...I will however bring the Kief you and your Buddy never tried...and whats up with ya buddy...Didnt even try the BHO...I know he was driving...Ill be sure pack some away for you guys smoke at home...Sun is breaking through...My camera is charged....Bags are packed....Its Dab time friends
> 
> :bong:




I wouldn't be dabbing at the fest, I don't know how you can do so much, you must have the constitution of a Missouri mule... I'm just gonna' try and maintain a comfortable stone. It's gonna' be a long strange trip. 
If my buddy had tried that he'd have been worse off than I. I'm glad he was driving, it made the ride back to the city interesting.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 16, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Does he partake in what's called "The Alkaline Diet"? Apparently it's very healthy for EVERYONE, not just gout sufferers.
> 
> Babysteps for now. Adding tart cherry juice is step one. Next step is minimizing meat and sugar as much as I can....



He eats what I feed him, and I make sure to feed him what is right since his heart attack a little more than a year ago, which was precipitated by his first bout of gout ever. Cardiologist said the gout came on as a direct result of reduced circulation from the blockage.

Not sure if what I give him is the alkaline diet or not, but it's what he should have for his heart and his gout.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice  thanks for sharing, Melvan.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

my wife uses a great place for all our supplements will get the name of it. even got my worm **** delivered from them lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> my wife uses a great place for all our supplements will get the name of it. even got my worm **** delivered from them lol



thats funny, Marlene's alocal health food store has branched out to organic compost and nutes. They must be foreseeing the growing growing community....lol...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 16, 2013)

So fed sis her first medible. She's sitting in the rocking chair just looking all around. I said,  "Sis, what are you doing?" She says, "I feel like my eyeballs need stretching so I'm looking around."

Had to switch to the computer, really feeling my cookie, and that smart phone keyboard just wasn't working out.

She's KILLING me! LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2013)

Enjoy mel!!!lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

so i wonder can u make tincture with 11340 EFA Oil Blend, Q. (Liquid) (8 fl oz) (4 oil blend)

4 oils i assume very good for you ?

hxxp://www.quantumnutrition.com/orderform.php


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> So fed sis her first medible. She's sitting in the rocking chair just looking all around. I said,  "Sis, what are you doing?" She says, "I feel like my eyeballs need stretching so I'm looking around."
> 
> Had to switch to the computer, really feeling my cookie, and that smart phone keyboard just wasn't working out.
> 
> She's KILLING me! LOL



Man i swear that's the best thing about sharing with first timers or seldomers for that matter. Watch'em trip :stoned:

:rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

lol 7g


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah the first time right out of the military, my buddy came home and decided since he could smoke, he would.

at the time I was growing a very potent skunk cut and boy we just kept him in that circle until WE (the daily smokers) were good and stoned.

That was the first time I ever saw some literally trip on weed.

He began to smile a huge smile and laugh for a good hour, holding onto the back of his head saying he was trying to keep it from floating away. After that he was a single puffer. :rofl:

Awwww good times....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

you guys and gals have a great weekend.

I am outy :bolt:

Enjoy Hempfest my cannabros and cannasisters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, I would love to be doing Hempfest.  Seems like something comes up every year.  Have a great time and be sure and share pics and stuff, so we can enjoy it vicariously through you all.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

i used to go to the Boston one but now... lost that motivation years ago any way


----------



## Melvan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sis is passed out. I'm about to pass out. Waaaay early for me.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2013)

Good morning bhc!!!

It is another great day! How are you this morning Duck? We had quite a wind last night, but the ladies still stand, gotta love em.

BIU like it is hempfest....how you guys diong 4U and Cubby?
THG, we will get our sorry butts over there one of these times.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

gm.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning bhc!!!
> BIU like it is hempfest....how you guys diong 4U and Cubby?
> THG, we will get our sorry butts over there one of these times.



my sorry azz is gonna be right behind yours  

morning everybody


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello everyone and Happy smoking from The Fest..Was very Hot Friday..was only able to walk about for a little while....Lots of peeps dehidrating ....Very little show of the Po-po..not as much as I thaught...All though there was like 100 cops on bikes at night....another thing I didnt care for was all the Hellocopters hoovering above the main stage that made hard to hear the speaker if ya wasnt next to it...The VIP party wasnt all that this year and IMO  has gone down the past few years...anywho...heres some pics from yesturday...Ill be sure get some more today....BIU everyone...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice pics. Not even a shot of Cubby's butt? What's up with that, lol.

Sis is 14 hours now in bed from that cookie, lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 17, 2013)

tell us more about the bong pong


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2013)

Mel, is your sister alive???

Looks like a great day in Seattle... Cubby, how you doing?
THanks 4U, for the pic's.

THG, are the fires near you?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> tell us more about the bong pong




That is by far my Favorite booth....you get 3 ping pong balls for $2..you have to bounce the ball from behind the Black line and make it land inside the Red upside down solo cup...do this and win the Bong...Ill get a video today of us tryn to win...it can be done and we watched 2 guys do it back to back...

its a bit overcast but see the sun is burning it off...Have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2013)

:ciao: *cubby*...I see your up Brother...you take any pics of your day?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2013)

we seen that fella fishing for people ...:rofl:   thats what I do at the park...I use a dollar bill tied to fish line ..when peeps bend over grab it I pull it away:spit:...this guy had a glass pipe hooked to it...

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2013)

oh and Lots of painted Girls:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Nice pics. Not even a shot of Cubby's butt? What's up with that, lol.
> 
> Sis is 14 hours now in bed from that cookie, lol.




He didn't have the wide angel lens......

   I spent most of the day at Hempfest, man was it hot. I'm glad I got the VIP pass. If I hadn't I would have turned around and went back to the hotel. The line to get in was four blocks long and 6-8 people wide!!! 
   There's only a 1/2 mile between my hotel and the Fest so I figured no problem, I walk 6 miles a day......but I hadn't thought about the hills. Going was easy, all down hill, coming back was better done astride a mountain goat.  The hills are very steep between the harbour and the hotel, makes for a nice view though.
   2 people told me I looked like Hal from Breaking Bad.... I  look like Malcolm's dad???
   I didn't try the "bong Pong" yesterday, the line was too long. I'm gonna' try to get in early today.I was sitting on a rock burning a little Yo Mamma and a cop walked 3 feet away, just nodded at me and kept going. Pretty cool, laid back crowd. A huge diversity of humanity here. The Steward from my flight out was at the VIP Party takin' pics. 
   I took a bunch of pics but I can't post them till I get home because this laptop can't resize pics (or maybe it's operator error...). I met *4U's* girl Laura, at the VIP Party. She seems like a very nice lady. The VIP Party didn't stand up to the hype, but the regular part of Hempfest is pretty cool, and getting to by pass the line to get in was worth the price of the pass.
   It's supposed to be cooler and rainy today (rain inn Seattle...whod've thought?). So I'll be heading down in a few.
   It would be so cool to have a bunch of BHCers here for hempfest...maybe next year.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

I am glad you are all having a great time at Hempfest.  Yeah, Rosebud, we are going to have to see what we can do about getting over there sometime before we kick off or get too infirm :rofl:   Dam we'd have a good time!

The fires are a ways away although we are getting smoke and some ash.  The big fire is near Sun Valley and apparently threatening some of the high dollar homes over there, places owned by people like Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwartzenegger, and Tom Hanks.  There are a number of people who are on evacuation alert.  I hear that some insurance companies are actually sending in their own private firefighting crews to try and prevent loss to some of the multi-million dollar mansions over there.

My nurse Larry male is dropping pollen.  I would have been happier if the female he is with was a little more developed, but I will try and save some of the pollen to selectively pollinate a branch on one of the other female Nurse Larrys.  I think I am going to take the male Satori to the outside as soon as I get the Nurse Larrys out.  It just barely showed sex, so I have a little time.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## cubby (Aug 17, 2013)

THG, saw those fires on the news this morning...WOW! Incredible amount of destruction, people being evacuated all over the place. Keep you, and yours safe. That's a huge fire.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

Forest fires in Idaho have been bad the last several years.  This particular fire is far enough away that I am not threatened.  Last year fires came close and we were on pre-evacuation alert (packed and ready to go).  Part of this is that the terrain is so difficult to deal with.  If you have never been through Idaho wilderness areas, it is hard to imagine so much land so rugged and with no roads--3.3 million acres.  I heard a firefighter say that Bosnia had been a picnic compared to fighting fires in Idaho's wilderness.

Enjoy the fest!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Tof A, nice to see you..


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon: hi TA


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

:ciao:  hey gang


Hope y'all r rolling in dank nuggs!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey ToA:ciao:

And yes I am rolling in dank nuggs

BIU :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 17, 2013)

So glad you're having a good time Cubby. And really glad to hear the VIP pass worked out well. 

So, here's what sis has to say about her first medible ever. Let's keep in mind that she only smokes with me, about 1 week a year. Very lightweight rec user.

This butter was steeped 42 hours and was a mix of volcano brown out, Buckeye Purple popcorn and trim, and regular 90 Superskunk bud & trim (one of the crappy discarded phenos, not the keeper) 10.2 grams per stick of butter.

When asked if she would do it again she replied, "Yes, but just as a special treat."

She described the effect as lasting about 5 hours in her head, and then a couple of hours of couchlock so heavy she wanted to sleep, but couldn't get up out of the chair to climb the stairs to go to her room.

She compared the initial onset of the buzz as being near to, but not quite as strong as, receiving morphine after a broken leg. 

And, of course, she slept like a rock. She said that she feels totally refreshed after a week in a guest bedroom, best sleep she's had since she came home from overseas work. 

She says it was pretty psycho active for her, although her comparative experience doesn't go beyond cow patty shrooms. She said she caught trails for a bit, and for a while felt like she needed to shield her face from the bright lights. 

So, all in all, a positive experience, with no side effect other than a good night's rest. 

I have, again, fulfilled the older sibling's job, hehehe.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 17, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> :ciao:  hey gang
> 
> 
> Hope y'all r rolling in dank nuggs!!!



What up dude?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

:ciao: Mel !


Worried about a comrade of ours here.

Slowmo77 was caught up and I'm trying to find out what's going on. 

Y'all send him your love n good vibes pretty please!!!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> So glad you're having a good time Cubby. And really glad to hear the VIP pass worked out well.
> 
> So, here's what sis has to say about her first medible ever. Let's keep in mind that she only smokes with me, about 1 week a year. Very lightweight rec user.
> 
> ...


lol so shrooms and a kpin lolz 

i showed one of my younger brothers trics b4 lol and smoked my own grown with another. both have shroomed but the self grown nvm the edibles from it blows people away




			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hey gang
> 
> 
> Hope y'all r rolling in dank nuggs!!!


  ty for dropping in my hydro thread


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> :ciao: Mel !
> 
> 
> Worried about a comrade of ours here.
> ...




I am sending good vibes.. I hope he is ok. Thanks Trill.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

me to rose tho i don't know him 


brothers friend was arrested a while back... judge ordered all but his cash returned they took his whole life basically. but int he end he won lost 125k$ cash but no jail and got all his grow equip back...


sns has wiped tent clean spayed floor and undersides with liquid lady bug tonight just to kill any left overs. think that was 4 treatments 3-4 days apart of sns

e/ not that i seen any type of life**


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

g.m all  biu


----------



## cubby (Aug 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

61* and cloudy in Seattle, though it feels alot warmer............it might be from my incredible sunburn I got yesterday. Sitting by the ocean in the sun tends to do that  . My neck and head are lobster red.

Hope you guys are having a good day, I'm gonna' head for Mt. Raineir in a while, smoke a bowl and tease a BigFoot (hope I don't run intothe one from the jerky commercials)... 



BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

Good morning!!!

Thank goodness for air conditioning, i am getting tired of this heat... Well, i gotta go clean up the joint, i hear a bear might be headed my way YAY!!!
So fun to meet MP folks...


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 18, 2013)

_*Hey there Cubby,

   Dude you seriously got to watch out for your skin. I used to love catching that good tan, and growing up in Southern Calif, I was a beach bum. Worshipped the sun almost cause i really do dig the wonderful outdoors.

 I didn't think that I would have any issues as I got older, but guess again. I have had to have eight minor surgeries to remove Skin cancers. Not good as any one of them could have gone bad ya know. The worst part was that all eight were located on or around my face.

 I sure don't want to mess up an already ugly mug...LOL

 Watch out for yourself as you travel in this world. Take good care of your health, and you will be enjoying a hoober long after you have retired...

smoke in peace
KupunaKane:icon_smile:


*_


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

i'd recommend googling sun block reviews, before i put that stuff on me lol more likely get cancer from trying not to get it  said some where some of that stuff is really bad for u 4real


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

listen to Oklahoma boys,, candian band ,  taken a couple hits n pondering on starting a grow again ( 4 the first time )

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 18, 2013)

wish someone was close by,  could use some good smoke

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

KK, when my husband had melanoma he was told that skin cancer that shows up now  was done in his childhood. Thankfully mr rb is fine after two surgeries..

bhc, i need to lose 50 pounds before Cubby gets here, how should i do it?lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2013)

*Cubby*....is your phone dead/lost?.....been tryN get ya since yesturday...Hope all is well...Need get with ya...Specially if ya going see The *RoseBud*...Have a great Day Buddy...we wont attend the Fest today as *RAyjay *and I was there all day yesturday and we too got Lobstered...lol...I also think there was more yesturday than they was on friday...enjoy the Mt  brother...


okay BHC..here my buddy *RAyjay *playN the Pong Bong...never made it but was close a few times...


hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6GKTqV-TjI


oh  and gotta throw up some SKIN:hubba:.....



:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning, just put sis on the bus home, going to go strain out another batch of butter and relax on a cold, drippy August day. Hubby is actually laying under a blanket in his La-Z-Boy. In August!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 18, 2013)

I think the catch with our buddy is non MJ related.  Thank god!



:bong: 


Now I can breathe again.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

4u said:
			
		

> okay BHC..here my buddy RAyjay playN the Pong Bong...never made it but was close a few times...



Wow that sure is not what I pictured RayJay looking like:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL, Duck. That was 4U!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

To tall for 4u


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't think 4u dresses that tastefully either.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 18, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh  and gotta throw up some SKIN:hubba:.....
> 
> 
> 
> :bong:



Looks like a drag queen


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 18, 2013)

wow i just sprayed my tent with that liquid lady bug and stuff started flying everywhere! aphoids or wtv? still mites can see tehm dripping off sufficating lol but wow this stuff nothing lives or likes




			
				Melvan said:
			
		

> Looks like a drag queen


Rofl'D a bit


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

Well what a treat that was to see Cubby. What a sweetheart for coming all this way just for a glass of water. I offered more, really.
Anyway, just wanted to tell you folks what a nice guy our cubby is... I know, we knew it all along. BIU like ya got some yo moma!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol on the bong pong.  Was that you 4u, doing the nerrating?

Rose, you got to see cubby too?  Damn, I'm so jealous.  Hey weed hopper, lets go smoke a doobie... Lol.

Hi toa, good to see you.  I'll be thinking of slomo, keep us updated.

Hey ducky, thanks for the messages.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2013)

Good morning bong hitters club!
Good morning Duck, how are you this day?

Yes, SM, eat your heart out, i got to smoke with Cubby, and it was fun. Still so tickled he took the time to come over.

4U, you still alive after dressing up like that at hempfest?  I hope you guys had fun. Our daughter said it was crazy to drive through downtown this weekend.

BIU like it's Monday morning.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2013)

Doing fine and dandy Rose

Enjoying the peaceful morning, drinking coffee and watching some late season ducklings and their Mother swimming by

and


BIU'ing:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, baby ducks and their mom... nice Duck.

It is peaceful here too and my house is clean as we marathoned cleaned it before Cubby got here... I love a clean house and ours with three dogs isn't.
Biu Duck.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Good morning bhc....... hope hempfest was a blast....... been away from the internet all weekend....... friday is when the harvest begins.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

g/m happy day g13 gl

biu


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2013)

:ciao:   


Yall killing me...*Duck *is correct...Im not that Tall..

*Rose*...So glad that cubby made the trip over to meet ya..he is a Great Big ole Bear  huh?...cant wait to meet more of the friends here some day


as for .."Drag Queen"....that is nothing  there are some real wierd folks in Seattle...and its not just to attend the Fest...they live like that...the traffic was Bad Saturday because the Fest  and the Seahawk Game..was a night mare to get out...

Yes  Im speaking on the video

*Cubby*...Did ya happen to see the Dancing girls?

hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0s1ubjgDQg

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,
My last day in Seattle, weather is looking nice today, supposed to be 90* at home today. Maybe I'll go home by way of Alska.........I don't like the heat. 
I'm hoping to hang with *4U* for a bit today before we leave, he's a cool guy.
They say "a man is known by the company he keeps". I hope that's true, 'cause after meeting *4U and RoseBud I feel I'm running with the best peeps around. Both were more than generous with their hospitality as well as their friendship, not just to me, but also to a friend I brought with me. All around first class people.
I'll post some pics when I get home.
4u, I missed those dancing girls....  I did however play Bong Pong, Spent $10 and got nothing, but I'm gonna' practice for next year..... 



BIU BHC.....  *


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

So my cannabutter turned out very very good. Tho Jack47 is usually all in the head, boy it was nothing but body. Not hallucinogenic like my batch last year but very very tranquilizing/relaxing. Had to get up and make coffee so we all didn't fall into cannacoma's....:rofl:

Don't know if it'll do much for me today but looks like it's time to :bong2: It Up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2013)

Your the Best *cubby*....Cant wait to hang again next year..untill than...keep them bubbles bubbling..and have a safe trip Home...thanks for coming out brother


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

very nice 4u just watched the inside of shed video, that thing is cranking some fans. What type t5's are they? 
 WOW yard looks amazing! whoa i like the one you split and bent over


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> He didn't have the wide angel lens......
> 
> I spent most of the day at Hempfest, man was it hot. I'm glad I got the VIP pass. If I hadn't I would have turned around and went back to the hotel. The line to get in was four blocks long and 6-8 people wide!!!
> There's only a 1/2 mile between my hotel and the Fest so I figured no problem, I walk 6 miles a day......but I hadn't thought about the hills. Going was easy, all down hill, coming back was better done astride a mountain goat.  The hills are very steep between the harbour and the hotel, makes for a nice view though.
> ...



I've already slotted it for next year man. I'll be there with some Jack and some mataro, bud. Can't  wait to BIU for real  Will pick up the VIP pass and party like it's well whenever...lol..

I'm glad you had a good time, cubby.

:bong2:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> So my cannabutter turned out very very good. Tho Jack47 is usually all in the head, boy it was nothing but body. Not hallucinogenic like my batch last year but very very tranquilizing/relaxing. Had to get up and make coffee so we all didn't fall into cannacoma's....:rofl:
> 
> Don't know if it'll do much for me today but looks like it's time to :bong2: It Up!



I made 3 batches of butter in the last week. Strains matter when making it, and if you're someone who runs your stuff to amber for pain relief, you'll lose a lot of the psychoactive in the butter too.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 19, 2013)

so canna butter is not what it should b,, ur saying ??

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 19, 2013)

My butter kicks butt every time, I like psychoactive and 1/2 cloudy 1/2 clear harvest gives me that in the butter.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

tempted to take my whole tent to a tincture and quit smoking with my health issues


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone.  Glad to see that fastcash checked in.

My in laws house caught fire this afternoon.  1/2 the house is a total loss, the other 1/2 is water damaged from the fire trucks.  . I can't even imagine how horrible going thru something like that.

Biu everyone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

YEAH, I have a bout a pound left. I don't make edibles much so will probably freeze the rest.

I take my jack's (a lil longer this flower period @ 75 daze) to bout 20% amber 80% milky at the top most cola.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 19, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> tempted to take my whole tent to a tincture and quit smoking with my health issues



Many people do extract their entire harvests. Smoking it is going the way of the dinosaur. There will always be the die hards who will toke, I'm sure I'll be hitting joints in the nursing home, but I'm kind of glad that we have a generation of people learning how to use it in a safer way than inhaling raw vegetable matter into their lungs.

No matter how sweet that raw vegetable matter is, LOL.

A whole generation of people turned off by cigs too, which I sit and smoke, so maybe they did learn a lesson from us old folk.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  Glad to see that fastcash checked in.
> 
> My in laws house caught fire this afternoon.  1/2 the house is a total loss, the other 1/2 is water damaged from the fire trucks.  . I can't even imagine how horrible going thru something like that.
> 
> Biu everyone.




I hope they have a quick turnaround, Smokinmom. That is horrible.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Many people do extract their entire harvests. Smoking it is going the way of the dinosaur. There will always be the die hards who will toke, I'm sure I'll be hitting joints in the nursing home, but I'm kind of glad that we have a generation of people learning how to use it in a safer way than inhaling raw vegetable matter into their lungs.
> 
> No matter how sweet that raw vegetable matter is, LOL.
> 
> A whole generation of people turned off by cigs too, which I sit and smoke, so maybe they did learn a lesson from us old folk.




I above all else love toking from a glass piece. Sure it's not healthy for you, but there's something about a pipe or j that is flavorful. I love my vape but always go back to either my glass piece or a j.

I've never touched a cigarette in my life unless it was to stuff pepper in the end for a prank. jk 

but yeah sucking carbon monoxide through fiberglass never seemed to take me to Kool Country...lol...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 19, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  Glad to see that fastcash checked in.
> 
> My in laws house caught fire this afternoon.  1/2 the house is a total loss, the other 1/2 is water damaged from the fire trucks.  . I can't even imagine how horrible going thru something like that.
> 
> Biu everyone.



I bet they're broken hearted. I had to help my sister through the same thing, it was so hard going through what was left to see what memorabilia we could salvage. I really feel for them, I'm sorry.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I hope they have a quick turnaround, Smokinmom. That is horrible.



Thank you 7 and I hope so too.  

Our detectors are out of batteries, this is a good reminder that I need to get ours working again.

My father-in-law refuses to leave and plans on sleeping in his truck so no one loots.  The kids are taking a tent and a sleeping bag so hopefully he uses it..but I don't know what the back yard looks like yet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I bet they're broken hearted. I had to help my sister through the same thing, it was so hard going through what was left to see what memorabilia we could salvage. I really feel for them, I'm sorry.



Thank you Melvan.  I hope they didn't lose many family photographs and other things like that that cannot be replaced.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Melvan again."*

thanks for the recipe. :cool2:

:joint4:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

SM i feel for them it happened to my family. story for another day. sorry for the i hope they get some assistance! just ask call churches the food banks all that, i'd skip fema but they shoudl call them. we had places that do not donate donate, so if you dont ask you don't receive. 

mel i was thinking a lemon tincture  



i luv to smoke most of all the blunts or used to.. at some point it's life or death, but i agree the poke and puff here and there will be a part of life trill i die. I just want to try to extend it a bit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks NE.  They have a good homeowners insurance policy so that helps things, even paying for accommodations til the rebuild is done.   The house is only 13 yrs old and was quite nice.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

man it sux. living in a trailer or wtv for a year (nothing against a trailor, i like em). hope they got real good ins.. usually a **** shoe


what was cause tbd?

ya the pics and just your whole life like u nvr lived man unreal how it is


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh dear Sm, i am sure glad no one was hurt.. Fire is devastating.so sorry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh SM, I am so sorry for them.  I had a house fire one time in the early 80s.  It is devastating.  We lost a 1/3 of the house.  It took them 3 months to rebuild.

I am glad that everyone is safe.  It is too bad he has to worry about people looting.  It is sad to think that someone would steal from a person that already had a fire to deal with.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I found out that the fence caught fire first, then the flames hit the roof.  It was strange seeing pics of an intact bedroom with no ceiling or roof but blue skies.   Insulation was all over the place.  The damage was pretty significant but mostly on one side of the house.  Walls are soaked, sheet rock falling down, it's dangerous to be there.  They loaded the kids up with about 5 gallons of ice cream and some steaks they had in the freezer since they won't be needing it. 

Their neighbors saw some teenage boys on the side of my inlaws house shortly before the fire.  Maybe they were lighting fireworks, or dropped a cig or something.  The neighbor didn't recognize them though.

Biu


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

Thankfully they weren't hurt. Went thru it as a kid, it messes with ya'.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Good morning BH club....... been reading about those google glasses........ not sure those things are good........ still would like to try them out.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

Good morning bongers!
Good morning Duck.

I am still tickled I got to meet Cubby. What a nice treat.

Went to see the dispensary guy about an "up" smoke for me... I watched him do the Dab thing, holy cow!!!! Looked like heroin for pot smokers... I watched him take the hit, then his eyes changed immediately. He said once you do dabbing you don't get off from smoking... I don't think i could do that and ever move again...woa. 
BIU! ya'll, I will be trying a little super lemon haze.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 20, 2013)

dabbing is a gateway drug lol

sm---sorry to hear of your inlaws loss---glad they are safe

morning rb, duck, cubby, sm, 4u, thg, g13, all you all i missed, and i look forward to meeting mel


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

Gooooood Mooorning BHC,

74* on it's way to 95*, we have heat advisories across central Minnesota. It's been in the 90's the whole time I was gone. I expected to come back to a yard full of dead plants. I was pleasantly surprised. Some of the New Guinea inpatients were dried out and looking bad but came right back after a good watering. Everything else was dry but alive, even the hanging petunias.  
I'll have to look thru my pics and find what's not blurry and post them. Weed, sunglasses, and a camera....what could go wrong?:confused2: 


Alright Peeps let's do this.....BIU BHC...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

*Rose*...I know what ya say on the heroin :rofl:...when I Dabb  I go in bedroom when kids are here cause when ya heat the nail and use the dabber   it dont look like ya smokeing weed...Think ill start the day with a DAbb

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

Ack, dab sounds interesting for sure, but damn, I don't wanna get that messed up.   

My inlaws are ok and staying with neighbors.  Hopefully we won't get any rain for a while to make things even worse.  We're in a big drought right now and I'm hoping it stays that way til they get things patched up.  

My kid and I stayed up til 3:30am watching movies, I'm dragging...

Biu everyone.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

ya not a dabber myself nvr tried/seen it done even. but i tried that other stuff the fake weed k2 or wtv nothing like weed nvr try that sheet lolol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

I just smoked a joint or part of one of Skunk #1, i really like that. It is one of those hybrids that give you a little up and a little down at the same time which i usually don't care for.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

Sm that's terrible to hear.  I don't wish that on anyone. Im glad everyone is safe! I hope they were able to backup some of the pictures by scanning them to digital before the fire....thumb and hard drives can be pretty durable if they only got some moisture or smoke damage.

pictures lost is not the end of the world, but I understand loosing the memories etched into each photo.

Love to dab! 


:bong: it up!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, I want to get this good growing bud.  I had a small raised vegetable bed that got somewhat neglected and some of the salad greens went to seed.  So I went out this morning while it was cool to clean out the bed and found this RADISH.

All my veggies are grown in NV's supersoil.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

Enter it in the fair!!!!! I bet that is one hot radish!


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

Now THAT'S a radish !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy crapoli thg!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm waiting for fed ex tomorrow :O


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

hope that everyone is doing fine,,  n tokn here n there  hehehehehehhehehe.
just got done this morning finally doing a chapter 13,,  had to save my house,  now i'll start again tomorrow to see what I can start

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

Good luck to you lovbnstoned.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

:bong:  to the radish!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

yezs teh mighty radish  all i ate was tiny tomatoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Sm that's terrible to hear.  I don't wish that on anyone. Im glad everyone is safe! I hope they were able to backup some of the pictures by scanning them to digital before the fire....thumb and hard drives can be pretty durable if they only got some moisture or smoke damage.
> 
> :bong: it up!



Thanks TOA.  They are going to be fine.  Looks like most of their possessions will be also.  

I'm taking the kids to a water park tomorrow.  My pax will be ready to go.    maybe I'll just chill on a tube in the wave pool or lazy river, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

Good morning Bonghogs!

good morning Duck, have you started painting your jeep?

It is actually a little chilly outside...YAY.  I love cooler weather.

Satori girl spent the night in the new bathtub with two satori boys.. She will have a bath and go back outside and the other girl will come inside, then the boys will be dealt with.  sounds like a racy novel...

Did you guys see the full moon? wow.  BIU!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2013)

Good morning rose.  Dang girl, you get up early!!  

Back to bed I go.  

Biu everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

Rose. . Next week it will be getting painted


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning Bonghogs!
> 
> good morning Duck, have you started painting your jeep?
> 
> ...


 
very funny Rose....... using the new redone bathroom for your plants...... you've definitely got your priorities right. 

WAKE and BAKE BHers....... go with sativa if you can.


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

74*, it's gonna' be a hot one. We may have some storms later, my knees are achy.

*RoseBud* good luck with the mating, you're certainly supplying them with ambiance. And that big mirror.........oooooow kinky....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Cubby, i need to put a blind over that mirror, what was i thinking?
Do your knees tell you when the barometric pressure drops?  Your low is high for you. Is your sunburn better? It is 58 degrees here WOO HOO, makes for one happy rosebud.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

:bongin: on the :51 :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2013)

Good morning all.

I woke up in the middle of the night when the power went out.  It is funny, but after 8-9 years of having your grow room off your master bedroom, you get used to the white noise of the fans.  The silence always wakes me up.  The moon was beautiful--it was light enough to get around my room without a candle.  The absolute silence combined with the full moon was magical.  I just had to go out on the deck with a little hash and commune with nature.

Rosebud, hope your Satoris enjoyed their "conjugal visit" before they are guillotined.  I will probably be doing the same to my Nurse Larry today.

Grower13--My flowering closet is off my master bathroom.  However, I don't think of it as a master bathroom.  It is my gardening shed with hot and cold running water.  I generally end up showering in the main bathroom because I usually have 5 gal buckets in my shower with water or nutrient solution in them.  The plants shower in there far more often than I do.

I have some Cindy 99 that will be done the 1st of the month.  Right now, I am smoking what I could find.  I had to BUY some bud  .  I lost all those plants in June and I always just give too much away before I have more ready.  On the plus side of that, I have had 2 girlfriends bring over small bags for me since they knew I was out and "I am always there for them when they need it."  That warmed my heart--I figured it was that karma stuff coming round.  I have every belief that I will continue to show the same poor judgment and run low again.  It is the _running out_ that I hate.

We are getting cool nights and warm days.  It is dropping down into the mid 40s at night and then climbing to the mid or high 90s during the day.  It is not uncommon to have 50 degree temperature swings like this between night and day.  Part of why it is hard to grow outdoors in these parts.

LOL--I am trying to decide what to do with my radish.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :ciao:

Hay Duck been :fly: yet:hubba: 

Had a great week on the New River camping and fishing just getting back into town now. Free fishing trips are the best.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

THG I'm a night owl due to Hubby's work shift. About 2am I was doing the same as you. Sitting on the front porch watching the deer grazing in the moonlight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2013)

When you only sleep 4 or 5 hrs a day I spend alot of time with the moon and stars ans sun, seems like if they are up so am I


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Cubby, i need to put a blind over that mirror, what was i thinking?
> Do your knees tell you when the barometric pressure drops?  Your low is high for you. Is your sunburn better? It is 58 degrees here WOO HOO, makes for one happy rosebud.





When a storm is on the way my knees get painful and noisy. I've had people on stairways turn and look at me because my knees make an audible cracking sound, sorta' like large rice crispies. Docs can't do anything short of replacement, and that aint happening as long as they still work.
My sunburn has started peeling, so in a few days i'll just have a nice tan on my head and neck... the rst will just be normal.....well as normal as usual .
Glad you're getting some cooler temps, wish I was. It's 88*, dark, cloudy, and very humid. hopefully we'll have a nice storm to break the heat cycle.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

:holysheep: Cherry Bubba gets ya  :fly: :stoned: :lama:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Ozzy :ciao:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Oz, many a night I've sat on my front porch and watched what was going on. Usually it's my cats on the hunt, but also lots of wild life and prettiness.

Although last night as I watched the deer, I was also listening to the coyotes just going crazy, I think they were running something down in my back acreage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2013)

Long time no hear Ozzy. :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 21, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When you only sleep 4 or 5 hrs a day I spend alot of time with the moon and stars ans sun, seems like if they are up so am I


yes to that brother 5 hrs i'm a happy guy don;t want to miss to much of this one shot life


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 21, 2013)

Still waiting for a pax or g pen etc... Still using the modified e cig lol


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Still waiting for a pax or g pen etc... Still using the modified e cig lol



I've been living on my volcano, and the butter. The frickin' butter has me in its spell.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 21, 2013)

just modified my 2x cabinets  to welcome my new 6" cool tube set up so happy! looks like a laboratory now lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2013)

purchased  this pen from the fest...what a pieace ****


Pocket rocket...what a crock


give me my bong back

:bong:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

:aok:  my set up, nothing like your shed tho 4u, some day, some day


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2013)

Pax for the win.  

Toa, I thought u got the Craigslist one?

Man, I was so wiped out when I got back from the water park.  I fell asleep while watching my show at 8:30pm.  In bed by 10,  not ready to start my day just yet so I'm going to catch a few more zzzzzzz's.

Biu for me, it's Thursday.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

It's Thursday?:holysheep: 

 what happened to Monday - Wednesday?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

lol SM u up real early  

BIU 

set up ran nice all night LOTS of light lol. thankfully u can close it all off its blinding


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

I was just thinking:doh: 

After watching a news program that said...Your skin is your largest organ and anything applied to your skin gets absorbed...

What about a canna butter/oil bath then? 
Wonder how medicated one could get?
Anyone ever hear of this?
Maybe a new business venture?

:bong: :bong2: :joint: :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh dear, i don't think a duck should bathe in oil, it would take Dawn to get that off of you.  However, perhaps thc/cbd enriched bath oil might be a great new venture... run with it Ducky. I would buy it.

Good morning peeps! It is 63 outside and i am happy. BIU...


----------



## cubby (Aug 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

69* and sunny.

*Duck*, I think some sort of lotion might work, but oil in the bath water might be too diluted....:confused2: 

maybe you could use it as a feather conditioner.?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe a dry bath?

Just fill the tub up with buds and roll in it

AR has mineral springs, dispensaries could offer bud baths


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2013)

The trouble with bathing in something is that it would take a huge amount of it to do any good and then you just have to watch it go down the drain.  I have often wondered about making a strong tincture with a DMSO (or similar) base to get those cannabinoids to really absorb into the body.

It is 58 and partly cloudy here.  They are predicting thunderstorms today and tonight.  Rain will be nice, but the chance of lightening fires is always a big threat this time of year.  They are just starting to get the fire by Sun Valley under control.  

I have a big family wedding to go to this weekend.  I am absolutely appalled by how much people spend on weddings.  It really is such a waste--it could probably be a down payment on a house or buy a car.  On the up side, everyone in our little family group (except one of my grandsons) will all be in town to attend.  I am heading to "the big city" later today and back on Sunday.  Not trusting anyone to water my plants, I am taking 10 seedlings that are in party cups with me.  I can give the big girls enough water so they don't dry out too much.  I have some clones in rockwool in plastic bags (the multi method) that will take care of themselves. 

Off to do plant things.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cubby (Aug 22, 2013)

How about if you put a good quality Canna Oil in a atomizer and incorporated it into a sauna? All your pores would be open and receptive.
A health spa would make a mint.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

I started to think about it after seeing coffee spray on the news.

Each spurt of spray is like 1/4 cup of coffee.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2013)

It's BIU time:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Got back from Potland....err....Portland. We used our gps system (tom tom) for the first time and it took us right to the front door. Very very cool. 

:bong2: It Up!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

THG, have a great time, i agree with you about stupid costs of weddings. My sister says the more you spend on a wedding the higher the satistics of divorce.  We spent a hundred dollars, so i think she is on to something.  It will be nice to see everyone...have lots of fun and good your taking your  babies to the wedding..that is so funny, but i don't blame you.

So Duck, 4 squirts is a joint, I think it could work. 

welcome back 7G!

I am joining you Ozzy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

:ciao:Smokinmom


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2013)

Coffee spray?  Never heard of that...lol.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Got back from Potland....err....Portland. We used our gps system (tom tom) for the first time and it took us right to the front door. Very very cool.
> 
> :bong2: It Up!




you went to potland and didnt bother to swing through?

Ill just have to smoke this :bong1: by meself

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, coming from Tacoma.

Didn't go through Seattle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2013)

Finding the :bong: though the smoke haze if a great job for today


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

I am smoking haze..does that count? BIU Ozzy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2013)

:beatnik:

:joint4:

:stoned:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

RB i'm with your sis on the cost / div. We just had our 7 yrs the 19th just past  wedding was free other then dress and tux  and gas to the Hilton  

i some day will smoke haze, I am yet to this day to smoke any real genetic... my satori and deep cheese are massively vegging some pushing 11" Oo then i have a nice pack to run after


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

Satori babies are the best babies NE.  This is the first time i have had haze too I think.  BIU PEEPS!
SM, what are you doing?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

gg snaped a 3' plant in half 3 weeks from finsish *** flushing QQQQQQQQ

eeeeeeeee/so upset qq off to BIU QQ


RB dont move any thing imo, always bad luck personally


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Rosie 

When you asked that, I was standing in a parking lot watching my daughters marching band perform for the parents.  90 degrees in the shade...lol.

Biu everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning Bongers....... it's Friday....... harvest begins tonight.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning Bongers,
Good morning Duck,
Nice avi g13,,,mojo for the harvest tonight. 

we are back to a low of 72 this morning... Oh well the plants like it.

BIU Peeps!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> gg snaped a 3' plant in half 3 weeks from finsish *** flushing QQQQQQQQ
> 
> eeeeeeeee/so upset qq off to BIU QQ
> 
> ...



They will generally heal themselves when you snap something if it can get water and nutrients through the stem.  However, I agree with you about not moving these.  They are just too big and it is too big a job for Mr. and Mrs. RB.

Had dinner with my son last night.  I hadn't seen him for about a year and a half.  His wife will be flying in today as will another of my nieces.  My 2 sisters got their hair cut yesterday and we are going hat shopping this morning.  Then this afternoon, "us girls" are getting together and "do some flower things" for the wedding.  We are having a good time.

I brought the Nurse Larry female that I pollinated in the house after a good shower.  The male got the chop.  You can see teeny tiny seed pods forming already.  The female wasn't very developed, but I think that I will probably have quite a few seeds.  I put a male Satori out there and will probably just collect pollen from him and paint pollen on a branch or 2.  This is my first venture into making seeds, so we will see how it goes. 

The weather is cooling down into the low 90s.  It has been a hot summer here.  

You all have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend and BIU as needed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC


cool and wet for today...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHG,

70* supposed to be hot and dry today.

BIU BHC ....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2013)

Good Morning to all my Pot Head friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Good Morning to all my Pot Head friends.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey! It's only 11:55am so I can actually say good morning for a change.

THG, sounds like you're going to have a great day.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey peeps

Good morning to my friends! :joint4:

Weedhopper, yes, good morning. Rose good morning. Melvan always good to see you posting 

Going to cool off for the next week or so, should be nice.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2013)

Have fun THG, sounds like a busy day for ya.

High Rose


Cherry 
bubba :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 23, 2013)

I sure do appreciate how easy this site works on my phone.

Hubby off work 4 days. We're staying high and laying low and unclothed. (Oops! Meant to think that. hehehe)

Damn cookies


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 23, 2013)

lol 

ty for email info Melvan


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: There lined up loaded and hitting hard


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2013)

good Saturday morning to all my pothead friends....... hope your all high as you wannabe.

read some of the food-lesss food blog....... no steak..... no pork chops or bacon...no fried chicken...... no no no not for me.......interestingng though.

time to spin the girls


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

Good morning Bongers,
Good morning Duck

Not yet g13, I am not as loaded as I need to be.

My best girlfriend is in the hospital, going to go sneak her in some good coffee.
BIU!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2013)

Best wishes for you  and your friend *Rose*

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you 4U! Big hugs to you today!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 24, 2013)

Rose a good cup of coffee is about the best cure for everything.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

g13 how did the chop go


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> g13 how did the chop go


 
harvested a Super Lemon Haze plant last night...... very nice to trim....... she had eaten most of her fan leaves....... I have another SLH in flower that will be ready in 3 weeks .......... next chop pineapple chunk...... she will be ready in about 10-14 days........ put 3 hashberry plants into flower today........ got 3 satori plants I am still waiting to show sex.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

nice ya i have 5 satori waiting on sexing thinking of cloning 10 of their lower branches and then sexing 5 ea.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

I have satori clones...funny.
my friend was released from the hospital today. That was a good thing, she wasn't liking the atmosphere.  They can take taupe too far can't they?
BIU, I am!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> nice ya i have 5 satori waiting on sexing thinking of cloning 10 of their lower branches and then sexing 5 ea.


 
If my satori plants don't show sex in the 10 days I'll take 2 or 3 cuttings from each one and put them in flower....... then trash the ones which aren't female......... Got a crazy pheno of the ultimate by dutch passion...... got to be one of the easiestto grow high yeilding plants I ever seen and under 2 foot tall. I think I could come close to the gram watt with it..... with some practice.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have satori clones...funny.
> my friend was released from the hospital today. That was a good thing, she wasn't liking the atmosphere.  They can take taupe too far can't they?
> BIU, I am!


 

Glad your friend is home Rose........ I'm fixing to hit a couple pieces of SLH...... I pinched a few lower buds off it 4 days ago....... put them on the dash of my car parked out in the back yard in the sun.......... bone dry...... I've never had SLH before that I know of.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the haze g13, let us know the taste...did you take it mostly cloudy for an "up" high?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2013)

mostly cloudy...... even a few ambers....... got me out of the chair for sure..... just don'tknow why I got up........ did go feed the dogs. ...... nice high...... makes me real intent....... to stoned to figure out what I'm intent on.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

wow Lemon Kush BIU soooo yummy bro jus gave me a lil  mmmmmmmm


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys and girls-

It's still my Saturday night but its officially Sunday morning.  Monday morning is so close.  . School will be in session as will my wake n bakes!  I think a friend and I are going for breakfast to celebrate.  

It may take a while to get up and get the troops moving bright and early..lol.

Duck and 4u, this is funny as hell, but I'm easily amused.  Google Peyton Eli rap.  

Biu guys,


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wake and bake all you hitters....... strive to be high...... fall is coming, fall is coming.......... hope yall are high as you wanna be........ got my coffee in one hand and the bong is packed........ sitting on the back poarch feeling the first cool breeze in a while........ enjoying being high.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

Good morning BHC!
Good morning Duck!

G13, that sounds so lovely...Enjoy. It is 67 on my patio but a little dark out there.  
My plants are finally starting to really bud out there.yay.. BIU peeps!


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2013)

:ciao:  morning BHC,

83* headed for 100.......... I don't care for the heat...I must be part Polar Bear.  

*RoseBud*, I bet the patio's lookin' great just about now. Ya' got the girls out there swayin' in the breeze, little Kali keepin' guard. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

100 Cubby?  Talk about swings..wow.  I am so sick of heat, it is lessening here.   

Just got a call from a gf that i had given a couple of clones to and she has them outside...she is crying and screaming as nurse larry has split down the middle. I told her to calm down, that 4U did that on purpose, but that i would come out and put it back together... her first grow.. hasn't been without drama.ha  so i am on my way out to the country on the river with pretty horses...a little too stoned to drive just yet... BIU!

HEY THG, how's the wedding?


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 25, 2013)

Helllo ladies and gents, hope everyone has a great Sunday.

Im so excited I should be ready to start up again sometime in September, its been a good 8 months since i played in the dirt and i cant wait to get back.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

DMAN is in the house! Can't wait for you to start growing again myself!! hurry up.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 25, 2013)

Dman that is good news. What reason is there to get out of bed without the grow?

Last day of Hubby's 4 days off. Gonna make him some ribs


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 25, 2013)

what up BHC been off the net for a little bit,had some virus on my pc,all taken care now.....finally had a few beans break ground,1 pinexprs,and 1 og13,and 1 blueberry gum,it took like forever for them to germ....back in the game, not much going on here, summer is winding down,gigs are thinning out,cats are drivin me crazy......time to biu HTTR


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

Sunday morning BIU session going til midnight


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 25, 2013)

:bong: on the :34


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

:confused2: everyone afraid of their :bong: today


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 25, 2013)

just plain scared the ice keeps melting---what up ozzy---on the :55


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Still 92*.....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

We just had the biggest thunder and lightening and rain storm... My street looked like a river. Huge winds.. 
Biu, i am trying some god bud...new to me, a little present.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 25, 2013)

I grew God Bud. Yes, it weighed, but all phenos were sub par tokes. 

If you see GrapeGod available pick up a bud of that. Nice God Bud x Grapefruit cross.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

God bud and Big bud are a lot alike in my book, they look big and lovely but just don't have a kick


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

I really like the taste of it in the solo. It has relaxed my upper back nicely. I am thinking about doing another round so you guys are right, not a knock out, that is for sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

If it help back pains it would make my keeper room unless the back pain plant I have is better

I love being :stoned:
But like pain free or forgotten better


----------



## Melvan (Aug 25, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> God bud and Big bud are a lot alike in my book, they look big and lovely but just don't have a kick



I agree with that. Nice traits to use in an F1 cross where you want your good toke to yield more.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2013)

:bong:

we Limited out on Crab today


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> we Limited out on Crab today



Any left overs?  :hubba: 

Alright, in 9 hrs I will be kid-free.  In a way I'm sad summer is over.  No more sleeping in or fighting kids.  It's going to be so quiet.  Hard to describe how I'm feeling right now.  My 14 yr old is taking Japanese!  Wth,. There's so many Hispanics here in dallas and I wish she took Spanish instead as it would be more useful then Japanese.    

My pax is roaring and ready to go.  Any takers!  :hubba: :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

:woohoo: for school being back in session.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 26, 2013)

good morning Bongers.......  the farmers almanac says it going to be cold this winter......... very cold for some of us.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 26, 2013)

9:15am. *** am I doing out of bed?

Wake,  bake, and caffeinate!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> good morning Bongers.......  the farmers almanac says it going to be cold this winter......... very cold for some of us.



I saw that as well.  Supposed to be pretty bad for the Super Bowl.  We will see.  

Good morning everyone.  Just got rid of the last 2 kids and its so nice and quiet.  

Wake & bakes are back ON.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning bongers,
good morning Duck,

SM, happy and kinda sad at the same time... I used to love that day. Enjoy the peace. 

Mel, i am doing what you suggested. Thank you.
g13, cold sounds good...Extreme temps this year.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## cubby (Aug 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

83* and sunny, we hit 107 heat index yesterday, supposed to be hotter today. I'll be staying in and smoking out... I'm glad I have central air. Yesterday when it was 107 outside it was 74 inside.


*RoseBud*, how'd your storm treat your plants?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that a record Cubby? That was our high this summer, too damn hot.

My plants stood up to the huge winds, took a couple big branches down on the driveway in front,  I see no damage, had they had big colas i would have been in trouble I bet... I need to start staking now.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

My best friiend, his wife and 2 year old are moving in with us. We've begun construction on a building so that they can sleep out there for some "quiet time". 

He's always been my go to for help and now his wife and him are helping Erin and I around the house.  It'll be good for her to have that little toe head around (their 2 yr old). He's a very happy homer.

looks like it's a another beautiful day to :bong2: It Up.

p.s. *Melvan*, those treats were a bit more potent then the baked. I appreciate it. The baked goods are still VERY stony, but not a psychedelic feeling as the crispy treats. Good stuff.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2013)

we had 9 keepers in one Pot:yay:...found us a nice little Hole


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

beautiful haul there 4u :cool2:

:joint4:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW 4u! nice haul...


----------



## Melvan (Aug 26, 2013)

4U I need directions to your house.

7 I'm glad u liked the no bakes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> We just had the biggest thunder and lightening and rain storm... My street looked like a river. Huge winds..
> Biu, i am trying some god bud...new to me, a little present.


 
I have some God's OG Kush going.  It has been finicky.  I had several not germ.  I have several more germ, but not make it.  I never have that problem with seeds.  It seems to be very nute sensitive.  I feed my Satori light and the God's OG Kush didn't do well even at low  nute levels.  It has been such a PITA to get going that I hoped the product lived up to the breeder's hype....but it sound like not.  I'll have to see how the OG cross is.  

The wedding was wonderful.  Everything went great.  However there was still a huge amount of stuff to be done in a very short amount of time.  We decided that there were a few things that we could do without.  

Nice haul 4U.  I love seafood.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 26, 2013)

SmokinMom, this will probably make you shake your head, being a mom with kids still in school, just like it made me shake my head.

All the reports nowadays are about how fat American kids are right? Childhood obesity is at an epidemic right? So, I run out to the grocery this morning and what do I see pulled up and unloading right in front of our middle school? A Coke truck unloading stacks of soda.

So, as our kids are big fat hogs, let's make sure we have soda trucked right into the school. If I still had a child in that school I would be raising some hell.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Maaaannn been feeling punk all day. Left work for a :smoke1: break man feeling alot better. No punkness no funky belly and AN attitude adjustment to boot...lol...

:joint4:

puff puff :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2013)

I will join ya 7g...must be a day for feeling punk.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rain, high humidity, and to be in the 90's. Summers back.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning bhc

Good morning Duck

Summer never left Duck, sorry it is humid and hot.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 27, 2013)

wake and bake......... get high as you like.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2013)

I was just hoping *Rose*

I got spoiled with the cooler temps we have been getting. Those temps were nice

Right there with ya *G13* & *Rose* :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

morning all---looks like summer finally made it here as well---high humidity 80's---still seem to be having issues with the clothes dryer---replaced the timing mechanism---may have done that without need---seems the heating element is only intermittently working---i need clean and dry clothes---might be going old school with a clothesline---nothing a bong rip can't cure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

:bong::bong:


:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

You guys get up so dang early.  How late do you usually stay up?  

Early to bed, early to rise is definitely not me as y'all know.  

Biu friends, it's going to stay in the low 90s today with some cloud cover.  Humid tho.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning all---looks like summer finally made it here as well---high humidity 80's---still seem to be having issues with the clothes dryer---replaced the timing mechanism---may have done that without need---seems the heating element is only intermittently working---i need clean and dry clothes---might be going old school with a clothesline---nothing a bong rip can't cure



Same exact thing happened to mine- exactly!  It was horrible when I'd go to get my clothes out of the dryer to find them still wet.  My advice to you, if its not covered under warranty anymore to just buy a new one, or a used one off Craigslist before putting any more $$ into it.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey sunshine. Until u get a new one toss a dry bath towel in with every load it will help rte clothes get dryer quicker.

Hubby has interview today for a new job. He works now, but he hates corporation life. This is a local plant, local owners.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

:ciao:  *Melvan*

Congrats to hubby...Im Back looking for work.....And Ive heard the Dry Towel trick from My Sister Great tip:aok:


----------



## cubby (Aug 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

*Duck*, hot and humid here as well, 82* gonna' be another 100+ day. I'll be hibernating in the house with the air on. 

*Mom*, you have mail.....not e-mail, regular mail, it should arrive any day now.  

*Mel*, Mojo to the Hubby on the new job.

The rest of you Bong Wrasslers....let's do this...


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Same exact thing happened to mine- exactly!  It was horrible when I'd go to get my clothes out of the dryer to find them still wet.  My advice to you, if its not covered under warranty anymore to just buy a new one, or a used one off Craigslist before putting any more $$ into it.




thanks sm---did you buy a new one or pump a bunch of dough into parts and service call---if you fixed yours what was the issue---i have replaced the timer---that was not it---thinking solenoid


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

how old is your dryer orange?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

hi rb---about 12 yrs---i did go looking at new ones---an lg set was about 1600---think i'll be tinkering with this one for a bit longer before i go down that road of replacing---you got any friendly advice


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you have to get a set? Can ya just get a new dryer...omg not match..I see, never mind.  Have a repairman, they will tell you if it is worth fixing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks sm---did you buy a new one or pump a bunch of dough into parts and service call---if you fixed yours what was the issue---i have replaced the timer---that was not it---thinking solenoid



Belt, bushings...about $50 wasted money.  Then a $75 one on Craigslist that worked fine but put out a huge, ear-piercing constant screech.  I said **** it and got a new (not expensive, but rated well) one with extended warranty.  

I don't care if it matches my washer or not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

I just dealt with the timer and would not let the dryer run if I wasn't going to be home or if I was sleeping.  I'd sometimes set the oven timer.

There are some very good dryers from $400-$500 at Home Depot. Of course they don't have all the bells and whistles but I just want it to dry my clothes.  

Service call was $50 so I tried to fix the old one on my own)


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn, I keep posting.  Sorry about that...

Melvin, I hope he aces the interview.  

Good morning ducky, rose, grower, thg, 4u, fist, cubby (yay ), toa, drift, 7 and anyone else I might be forgetting.. Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Mel good new job mojo coming your hubby's way.

I am turning over a new leaf, and not a pot one. I am not going to care more then my friends when their life is scary.  remind me of this, thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

What's going on rose?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

lifes scary she said


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> lifes scary she said


. Smart azz.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah...I got a dryer last summer from CL..100 American Dollars...still working ...repair Man wanted 275 to give me a 90 day warranty:doh:

:ciao:  *Cubby*....you coming the The Cup?

a bit overcast and some drizzle..looks like a nice day to stay inside

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> . Smart azz.




oh ....wait...she said  her friends lifes scary....mine is only scary when Im on a Ladder:spit:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Hubby got the job! He is super excited about it. $15/hr $4 more an hour than he makes now with health insurance included. (We pay a buttload for his health insurance at his current company) And he can't go without since he had that heart attack a year ago.

Happy Day at Mel's house!

I have an extra gas dryer sitting in my basement if anyone wants to come to Ohio to get it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats To Mr Mel And Mel!!!!!!!!:woohoo: :woohoo: :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2013)

:clap:




Bong rips all around


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Hubby got the job! He is super excited about it. $15/hr $4 more an hour than he makes now with health insurance included. (We pay a buttload for his health insurance at his current company) And he can't go without since he had that heart attack a year ago.
> 
> Happy Day at Mel's house!
> 
> I have an extra gas dryer sitting in my basement if anyone wants to come to Ohio to get it.


 
Wow, congrats to you both.  A job with a more desirable company, more money, and health insurance.  You all hit the trifecta.  I'll take this opportunity to BIU.


----------



## cubby (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats to Mr.Mel......:clap: :clap: :clap:


*4U*, I don't know if I can make the Cup yet. I'll let you know. It would be cool to see you and the garden again. 



(keep that cooler handy... )


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm celebrating with some butter melting in the coffee.

He is so happy to be leaving corporate B.S. behind. 

Local company with a firm view of sustainability and living an organic life when it comes to food. They're doing about 5mil a year right now, with increases on the books each year, so they're growing (not downsizing) like so many other companies.  

We pay a total of $356/mnth for his benefits now, at the new place his is all free, and cost to add me to everything (health, dental, vision, life) only $200/mnth. Between the raise and the savings in benefits we're looking at a nice little increase in our monthly income.

I hear new shoes calling!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

Melvan!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you guys!!!!  Tell him congrats from us all!

That was a lot of exclamation points...haha.  

I think you're deserving of a whole new outfit.


----------



## cubby (Aug 27, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I hear new shoes calling!





"New" shoes??? Since when do you wear shoes??? Get a few bucks and turn all upitty on us......


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2013)

Wish it was electric Mel, I be there if it was

BIU :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Cubby I might follow the barefoot rule for appalachian women but I guarantee you I don't follow the pregnant rule. Lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2013)

:ciao: Howdy all, finally got the server up and running again. I hope everyone's doing well.

That's awesome about your husband's new job, Melvan


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2013)

oh yeah

to the left :joint4:

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks for the offer on the dryer mel

just waiting on the maytag repair man i woke up---he should be here soon---i got an idea of what this is gonna

he just left w 240 of my dough---up side is dry and clean clothes yea


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a mouse in my kitchen, how am i supposed to cook in there? :shocked: 

Glad you got your dryer fixed for less then a new one.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

living on the edge---i am gonna do a load of laundry---screw the use less power at peak times---i say have pane webber use less power so i can do mid-day laundry :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Live it up Orange!

Has anyone had Northern lights? I know TC recommended it once time, i am thinking pain and sleep? the dispensary has some and now i am out of nurse larry too...
Is northern lights good for sleeP?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

Rose nl is a happy energetic giggly buzz.


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 27, 2013)

i choose number #555


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 27, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ok on to the next order of business.....
> 
> 
> When and what time/day to we have a smoke session. maybe a safe "chat"  forum offsite since we have no shout. maybe a chatroom for the BHC for members to get on anytime they fell like ripping one with fellow members?  if anyone has ideas on what we could do as a forum and as members of the BHC would be great!
> ...



i like this ,, i have alot of community apps like steam and overwolf
as well as msn and google+, yahoo


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome Aktrue.... How's things in Alaska?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> There is a mouse in my kitchen, how am i supposed to cook in there? :shocked:




Smash that rodant...and throw it in the cooker.....thats how


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2013)

Got a light.....:bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2013)

It's morning.  Fun stuff.    Zzzzzzz.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 28, 2013)

yall know what time it is....... do it...... do it now......hit that thing like you mean it......... exhale...... repeat as needed...... which is often in my case.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

Lots of peeps up early this morning.. Good morning to you all.
Good morning Duck,
Mr rb, being the big game hunter he is, got that mouse for me...phewy... i am phobic stupid about mice.
So, kitchen is open, anyone?  lattes all around?


----------



## cubby (Aug 28, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

73* and overcast. It's time for the heat to head out, I'm done with it. 

I made a barrel of compost tea this morning, it's bubblin' away.

*RoseBud*, did Mr. RB use a 12 gauge on the rodent? Why didn't Kali get it? 

I'm gonna' take *G13's* advice...then head to *Roses* for a Latte... 


On the ....NOW!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2013)

What's this? Oh just a little Blue Lemon Thai, wonderfully cured.. ready to jump into my bong.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds good Cubby, wish you were here for a latte.. Why indeed did Kali not get it, or the cat, or anyone else???

Fang, sounds good to me.. blue is good, lemon is good, and thai is good.

My cute dispensary guy is coming today... Last time i went to the ghetto guy who showed me about dabbing.. what a contrast..  Prices are a contrast too.  

i am off to the farmers market for some peaches and maybe a new crop of apples...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

Rain...rain,,,rain

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

are you putting your covers up 4U?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

NO MORE RAIN 

:bong2: It Up Folks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> are you putting your covers up 4U?



The frame is up...but will wait till end September when the rains really are here to stay...Should dry up the rest of the day..and they say tomarrow rain will be the most we had all year....My Barrels should get full...How are your girls holding up?....I better go update my thread for ya...But first Im a set Fire to this Yo Mama:hubba:


:ciao:  *7Green*
:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

you know it just Dawned on me Ill have an extra 8x10 empty bedroom next month.......Hmmmm...wonder what I can do with it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

:ciao: *4U*

yeah, they changed the forecast yesterday. Went from low 70's and rainey to high 70's low 80's and rainey  bet yer OD girls are lovin it, 4U


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello to all my fav bongers.  Happy Humpday.  :hubba: 

My kid got in trouble yesterday and electronics were taken away til today.

I just saw this on my coffee table.:giggle: His cursive is a lot better then his print, lol.

What should I make him do?  Think he can handle the oven?


----------



## cubby (Aug 28, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Think he can handle the oven?





As long as it's not an _electric_ oven................


or you could send him up here..........I've been needing to wash my rugs, but would rather someone else do it. I was gonna' call service master, but if he's offering a full day of labor I'd take full advantage. 
I'd even let him bring his Furby.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hello to all my fav bongers.  Happy Humpday.  :hubba:
> 
> My kid got in trouble yesterday and electronics were taken away til today.
> 
> ...



thats very sweet of him to write...*SM*.

Give him bathroom and dishes detail...lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds good 7, and cub it is an electric oven..

I can't believe he got in trouble on the 2nd day of school.  A few times too.  The teacher asked me if I remembered his Ritalin, lol. He told her I forgot..lol.

We remembered to take it this morning.  Ha ha..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

SM, I like how he changed 5 to 4, he really thought about what he was willing to do.

4U, I wonder what you will do with that bedroom???


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SM, I like how he changed 5 to 4, he really thought about what he was willing to do.
> 
> 4U, I wonder what you will do with that bedroom???



I caught that too....lol...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2013)

:bong:

Thats funny SM :laugh:


----------



## cubby (Aug 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SM, I like how he changed 5 to 4, he really thought about what he was willing to do.





I like that he was smart enough to put a expiration date :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I like that he was smart enough to put a expiration date :aok:




:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like LEO was out with their helicopter today.
Got a few plants a county over yesterday and today I do not know, but they were doing the big circles over head but I did not see any activity besides that.

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Stay safe, bud.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

yes ...Stay safe... How well are your plants hidden *Duck*?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2013)

Careful duck you know they re con area before they swoop down


----------



## cubby (Aug 28, 2013)

Be very careful and keep your head down.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes ...Stay safe... How well are your plants hidden *Duck*?



Well enough I guess, they have moved on.

No re-con here Orange. They all sit down at the doughnut shop and just wait for the chopper to find them. Or I guess they could just look out their jail windows, since a few years ago there was 129 plants found just off the jail property.:holysheep:

But there again, they think it is harvest time here and blaming the weather for the lack of plants and plant size and the lack of buds on the plants:rofl:


:holysheep: Mine are just beginning to bud, I must be doing something wrong

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Be very careful and keep your head down.



I hear that cubby...Early waterfowl season opens this weekend


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 28, 2013)

check in here often duck........ be careful........ be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC


Stopping in for a :bong: session...than   off to Bingo!!!!!

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: I like Northern lights, just incase you were wondering.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol rose.  And bingo 4u?  You officially lost a few coolness points.  .  

Well life sucks right now.  To top things off, our kitchen sink/dishwasher/washing machine are backed up and I need to call a plumber.  . It's only money, right?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 29, 2013)

1:20 am Vapin' and Waitin'


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Vapin sounds good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Lol rose.  And bingo 4u?  You officially lost a few coolness points.  .
> 
> Well life sucks right now.  To top things off, our kitchen sink/dishwasher/washing machine are backed up and I need to call a plumber.  . It's only money, right?




Oh  no...no...no....(where is ....*theone*,,,:rofl:..).....This be Bar Stool Bingo....BAr has Great Prizes...But what  Laura and I really go for are the Casino tickets....ya see...every Bingo ya get..you also get a pull ticket...Now next week the owner of club will Draw a Ticket...that Ticket gets a ....2 night stay at casino for 2:clap:....anywho.....may not be great for some...But I know 4me...its just another weekend..Bur atleast the Hotel is covered:hubba:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :vap-Bong_smoker: I like Northern lights, just incase you were wondering.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:



os that what the cute Dispesery Guy brought?...lol...

 Ill bring ya what ya want....fe...

and Let Mr. RB....  he is safe:hubba:....Maybe:heart:


I did grow that NL #5 a few years back and from memory was very nice...Thinking I got it because of *tcbud *grows???..maybe

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 29, 2013)

good moning to all the hitters........ saw an article today about the top 10 cities in the world to live in........ USA had none on list......... Canada and Australia had 6 of the top 7.......... all I can say is wow in a sad way.

hxxp://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/the-top-10-cities-in-the-world-8788218.html?action=gallery&ino=10


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2013)

Good morning Bong Hogs,

Morning Duck, g13

4U, the Northern lights was from the cute dispensary guy...he stayed here an hour, what can i say...he is cute and has a briefcase full of nice things. Yes, the northernlights is what tcbud loved and I know why... old school kinda pot, giggle and relaxed...I see there are a million kinds of NL, so i should find out what kind i had... yum I got lots of samples of things i haven't tried yet. He looked at my garden and says he see's lots of grows but mine is the biggest. ( he hasn't seen the monsters on this site)He mostly sees indoor.  We had some Alaska thunder before he left..fun stuff too.
Did you win at bowling 4U?


BIU, PEEPS!!!! It is a day closer to harvest!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 29, 2013)

what up peeps,man I wish I lived in a 420 friendly state,dispensary guys making house calls,scoring some smoke at the local dispensary,.....must be nice...here in SC. it will never happen and that sux,maybe one day these rednecks will see the light.....biu and have a nice day....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2013)

It isn't fair Mr fist... I hate that people can get in so much trouble over the plant we all love. So many things and attitudes in this country need to change. I am glad i got to see a small part of it.. I hope it comes to a state near you soon. :angrywife: I am sorry if i came off all braggy pants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2013)

I dont do bowling *Rose*...we did win 3 Bingo tickets

More crabbing today...

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 29, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up peeps,man I wish I lived in a 420 friendly state,dispensary guys making house calls,scoring some smoke at the local dispensary,.....must be nice...here in SC. it will never happen and that sux,maybe one day these rednecks will see the light.....biu and have a nice day....peace


 

I think Alabama and North Carolina are our best hope.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 29, 2013)

not at all Rosey,it is so cool that some states can see the light,I just wish I was in one of them.....thats my bad to end up here in a non friendly state,when I went through my divorce with my 1st wife there was a little 2yr old involved and me being in a band,and working at night clubs,and having a incident with the local law didnt help when we were doing the custody thing,well I didnt get custody of my son and had visitation every other weekend.....25 years later I am still here and got to see my son grow to an adult,no regrets,if I had won custody I would have been back in Md.where I grew up and being next to DC which is 420 friendly......that said,I dont think SC.will ever see the light but only time will tell.....


----------



## cubby (Aug 29, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC, 
75* and humid, we got a little rain overnight. Not enough to put off lawn watering, just enough to raise the humidity level past comfortable. I'll just stay in the AC 'till fall. 




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> :vap-Bong_smoker: I like Northern lights, just incase you were wondering.:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:



*RoseBud*, don't get me started on NL......It's my favourite stone, hands down walking away. The best I ever had I bought in '83-'84 in a little trailer park just outside Ft. Lewis, $25 a quarter, I'd pay 10X that if I could find it. It's my Holy Grail. I am still looking for that weed. I've tried a dozen NLs, but have yet to find it. It made ya' feel like the McDonald&#8217;s Grimmace...

*Mr.fist*, I hear what you're saying. Our state has the votes to pass MMJ in the legislature, but the Governor says "Not until Law Enforcement agrees". Unfortunately we have enough votes to pass it, but not enough votes to override a veto. The drug war is LEO's bread and butter, they're never gonna' give up the cash until the voters force them to.
If we had legal weed, Minnesota would be perfect.

Ohhhh well...........whatcha' gonna' do..........I know.....:vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

I live in a state that I also don't ever think will see the light--at least in my lifetime.  I am seriously thinking about putting my place up for sale in the spring and moving someplace more 420 friendly.

Rosebud, you weren't braggy, It is wonderful that there ARE places where you can call a dispensary guy and have him bring you goodies and show him your plants.  It is just too bad that the entire country isn't as enlightened as some states.

I woke up in the middle of the night to the sound of rain.  We had a little cloud burst last night that didn't last long, but put down a lot of rain.  The air is fresh and clear this morning.  Everybody have a great day and BIU as necessary


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 29, 2013)

me and the wife have thought about sellin the house and heading to a friendly state,Colo.or somewhere out west,then you think about it,we have family,friends,a almost paid for house and land,grandkids.....love to but just cant see it.....I will just continue to be a careful,law breaking,pot smokin, grower and look over my shoulder untill state and federal laws change,might be after Im long gone......


----------



## Melvan (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, it's noon, and I'm out of bed, but I ain't happy about it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

lol...Melvan...must be hard....:rofl:

T-180 mins till I can :smoke1:

how's everybody today? Well, I hope.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 29, 2013)

good day everybody---warm and sunny here---high humidity on it's way---wish  we had some thunder and lightning to mix it up a bit---looking for somebody to chase the little white ball around the course with---what ever you all do today---do it super high with a


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 29, 2013)

@fist personally I still feel the paranoid criminal feeling even with my legit state and paper work. Neighbors don't get that some of us can smoke in non public places like my house/yard still sux till everyone gets there head out, I probably will die paranoid


----------



## Melvan (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's one to make you laugh. The stupid corporate job that Hubby hates so much just fired him for quitting. LOL How funny is that? Now, he gets to start the new job, which is what he really wants to do anyway, a whole week early.

I told him not to give that piece of crap job any consideration with a 2 week notice, just to walk out, but he was nice enough to give them one in writing, so they fire him. 

Corporate America, gotta love it, NOT!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

good thing he's moving on for sure :joint4:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Does he still get a severance package since he was fired?  

High everyone.

You boys are wrong.  TEXAS will be the last to legalize, if they do it at all.  Maybe in the next century.  

Had a plumber out earlier and the prob is resolved hopefully.  Sucked tho, I could have used that $ for something else.  Tomorrow is payday.  Whew!!

Needless to say, my day didn't start out that great... 

Just a minute ago I walked out to get the mail and saw something that definitely cheered me up.  I almost didn't want to open the thing...well not really...

I'll show you the contents in a minute.  You guys and girls should be jealous.  :hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

what izzit? what izzit?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

I carefully opened the envelope because I'll probably save it..

Inside are a few goodies someone picked up for me at hemp fest.  A little pouch made of hemp holding a lighter and pack of papers.  LOVE it.  It's nondescript and my nosy teenaged daughter probably won't even give it a 2nd look.  

A big thank you to the sender for my thoughtful gift.  It couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice SM

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's coo...


----------



## cubby (Aug 29, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Here's one to make you laugh. The stupid corporate job that Hubby hates so much just fired him for quitting. LOL How funny is that? Now, he gets to start the new job, which is what he really wants to do anyway, a whole week early.
> 
> I told him not to give that piece of crap job any consideration with a 2 week notice, just to walk out, but he was nice enough to give them one in writing, so they fire him.
> 
> Corporate America, gotta love it, NOT!




I love that..........Here's my 2 week notice, I'm quitting....You can't quit, YOU'RE FIRED!!!You can't fire me, I already quit.....And the other employees are standing there watching like it's a tennis match...LOL.


*SM*, it says "Freedom" on that lighter......maybe someday,...if Texas doesn't secede from the Union.


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 29, 2013)

Can I take number 555


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Fweedom actually cubby.  

Wow, so this fancy boutique wanted to give my daughters school $600 for add space in the school newspaper if a bunch of girls would model the dresses.  It was SO much fun.  Lots of sequins and fancy bling bling.  I looked at the price tag of the dress my daughter chose to wear.  $279 :-o

It was SO much fun.  All 15 girls picked beautiful dresses except for the girl that chose a neon green one.  They positioned her in the back, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

I hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday weekend

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 30, 2013)

pack it...... put some fire to it....... enjoy the high...... repeat often as you like.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 30, 2013)

dang I missed the 20 reading some of the jibberish........ owell the 27 will do.......... inhale


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2013)

It sure will work

:bongin: on the :37

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Aug 30, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
72*, overcast and humid, it's gonna' get close to 100 here again today. We haven't had rain in 2 weeks. That's strange for Minnesota. 

You ever get a song stuck in your head??? I've been walking around all morning singing "she left me for Jesus".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2013)

Aktrue said:
			
		

> Can I take number 555




Welcome to the club...You may have that # as long as no one else has it...Did ya search the first post?....I also have yet to see your Bong...thats another requirement to join...Oh  and ya need send your most crappiest plant to *Hick*...if its bug infested...you get bonus point:rofl:


*Mom*.....you know that string is Hemp wick?   its like a candle...you light it and use for lighting your Bowl...I love mine and even made some myself..It stays lit  unlike the lighter and ya inhale lots gas from lighter ...anywho...congrats on the package

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club...You may have that # as long as no one else has it...Did ya search the first post?....I also have yet to see your Bong...thats another requirement to join...Oh  and ya need send your most crappiest plant to *Hick*...if its bug infested...you get bonus point:rofl:
> 
> 
> *Mom*.....you know that string is Hemp wick?   its like a candle...you light it and use for lighting your Bowl...I love mine and even made some myself..It stays lit  unlike the lighter and ya inhale lots gas from lighter ...anywho...congrats on the package
> ...


 
I've got a big ol roll of the hemp string....... kept sucking it out through the bong burning my self....... got tired of relighting it to light the bong....... even burned my finger with it trying to get the right angle to the bowl with it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2013)

Good morning Bong Hogs,

Coffee is good, hindu kush is pretty good,  Eric Holder is very good... Big huge step, now my little town will quit putting 6 month moratorium on making a decision about dispensaries. Maybe.

Nice present Sm. nice going Cubby.

BIU peeps! it is time...in fact, you may be late...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2013)

4u, Oh wow, I had never heard of hemp wick and I was wondering why it was wrapped on the pouch.  So I cut a piece off, say in inch or two then stick the end of it on the bottom of the bowl before filling it up?  Leaving it hanging out the top, light that and it stays lit the whole time?

Yes, cubby did very good.  . Thanks again.  

Having lunch at my fav Thai place in a little while.  They have a buffet only on Fridays, so I enjoy the variety.  Do you guys like Thai food?

I may have to post the cute dress my daughter wore last night in the pics, I'll just chop her head off, lmao.

Are you guys and girls as high as me?  Doubtful.  . Better go catch up. 

It's Friday highday.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2013)

SM said:
			
		

> Are you guys and girls as high as me? Doubtful. . Better go catch up.



I think :bong: you need to get:bong: up a bit:bong: earlier if you want to catch :bong: up.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2013)

Exactly Sm... what the duck says.  Speaking of ducks, my sister hit her neighbors duck on the road. She said it was a kamikaze duck and flew into her grill and under her car..She knows the neighbors and wants to call them and admit she hit their duck, but she doesn't exactly know how. She was going to offer to pay for the duck, but we don't know what dead ducks are going for!!! 

lololol


----------



## cubby (Aug 30, 2013)

Eric Holder needs to do a special news conference where he says...."Marijuana is no longer worth the Governments time to pursue or prosecute. The states can do as they please but the federal Government will _NOT_ reimburse states for judicial expenses associated with marijuana prosecutions or confinements". When states have to pay corporate prisons out of their own budgets, total legalization will be a slam dunk.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 30, 2013)

morning friends and neighbors---pretty much over the heat and humidity round these parts---life is good

hey cubby that is some good news---i also thought i read in the huffington post link put up by hammy that the fed will likely announce that it will not challenge the state pot laws nor go after peeps operating within those laws---so long as this is no flee flicker by the govt---it looks like the flood gates are just about to burst


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2013)

> 4u, Oh wow, I had never heard of hemp wick and I was wondering why it was wrapped on the pouch. So I cut a piece off, say in inch or two then stick the end of it on the bottom of the bowl before filling it up? Leaving it hanging out the top, light that and it stays lit the whole time?




No..I like to wrap it around the lighter.....then unwrap say  5 inches..light the end....it stays lit ...use like a match...pass around as ya would your lighter...peeps can still hit and no Butaine ..I made a bunch for the shop ..used pill container pull through the top...set on table or pass around like lighter..just keep pulling wick out as it burns...Ill get a pic of mine for ya .....

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2013)

> -it looks like the flood gates are just about to burst




Yeah  with crap weed...like *NorCAls *post stated...only the Best will make the second wave...thers so many Newbs that feel they hit the gold rush..and its going to be a Kick AZZ Ride:lama:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2013)

yeppers :joint4:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeepers 

I forgot that I ordered a part for my Jeep and now I just went and checked on it. 

You got it, they sent it Fed-duh-x and I already have one delivery exception for yesterday. So much for chatting with the area manager. I wish they could at the very least get on the right road. What I would like to know is, How do you confuse North Clueless St. with South Clueless St.?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yeah  with crap weed...like *NorCAls *post stated...only the Best will make the second wave...thers so many Newbs that feel they hit the gold rush..and its going to be a Kick AZZ Ride:lama:


 
I agree.  I was thinking that I will be ready to move about the time the first wave discovers that there is a lot more to growing quality cannabis than they thought and gives up the endeavor.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2013)

it just seems I can unclench it a bit now.


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Welcome Aktrue.... How's things in Alaska?



hasnt been to bad but its been rainy mostly, catching that good ol'rain water
but its beautiful i post a picture from out my front door (sorta)



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club...You may have that # as long as no one else has it...Did ya search the first post?....I also have yet to see your Bong...thats another requirement to join...Oh  and ya need send your most crappiest plant to *Hick*...if its bug infested...you get bonus point:rofl:



why thank you, my eyes are bad but i have checked multiple times and i didnt see it. and as you request i have a picture , but. dont mind the mess i had just smoked some of my first crop and let me tell you, MUNCHIES omg......



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> I hear that cubby...Early waterfowl season opens this weekend



i dont know how your hunters are but in alaska we try for clean shots, besides. d1ck chaney probably shouldnt go duck hunting if he couldn't hold his own........

stay safe duck!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2013)

Ak, I have been on that road..so nice to see again. We lived there for a few years, in Anchorage... So crisp and beautiful..


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ak, I have been on that road..so nice to see again. We lived there for a few years, in Anchorage... So crisp and beautiful..



yes , yes it is i love this place.
now that the media is having a wild fire with all the alaska themed shows its getting hecktic up here with people trying..  to find gold, houses and back up destinations on top of the regular "i wanna see a moose and a bear" tourists...

but hey they already dont mind cannabis i mean its not illeagle but its not enforced 
yes ive been pulled over on several occasions with cannabis and they have ranged on consequences: nothing, confiscated,hot boxed with them and even raced them down the road after but nothing like the states so alaska is the next recreational state i feel it but hey im getting my card soon and i wont have to worry about that anyway ..

its fun every one you run into here either smokes or grows i dont think theres a person here who has not had it


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 31, 2013)

How's it going clubers so I just saw in the paper that 2016 voting will have. recreational use on the ballot. I'm excited


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 31, 2013)

wake and bake bhc....... put some hash on the bowl if you got it. been working with my plants flower....... I reek


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

BIU BHCers it's a wake N bake day:yay:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey Ozzy:ciao:

I try to make everyday a wake-n-bake day

Just some days more then others

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

What a crazy day yesterday.  They needed an extra chaperone for the marching band my daughter plays in.  It was their 1st game of the yr, but there's NO way I'll ever do that again.  Lets just say I left 4:30 and didn't get back til a little after midnight.  Hard to handle on the hottest day of the yr.  

I have a lot of BIU to do.  Time for me to catch up.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Sm, i am reliving our younger life thru you, marching band, chaperones, plays, enjoy it...

GOOD MORNING BONG HOGS!!

I like the alaskan thunder so much I am going to get a little more then a sample.. When is harvest again??? This stuff costs too much. i gotta slow down.  
Have a great day all you bong hogs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

I will say, the football team totally sucked, but the band was magnificent!  There's almost 200 kids all decked out in their fancy uniforms.  The team we played had maybe 50.

Our school is always in the top 10 of our state.  We are badasses!!  But I don't want to volunteer anymore, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

What

200 Screaming kids and SmokingMom together just does not sound right


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

The bus I had to ride in had a crap AC.

The smile on my daughters face makes it worth it, but only hers, lmao.  The rest of the kids were bad.    My daughters an angel.  Lmfao yea right.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

WHAT the heck?  How is cubby red now?? 

  I doubt he's causing any of this stuff.  Sad day here at mp.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

I wondered why Cubby was red too?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I missed Friday.

Getting ready to make the 4 hour round trip to  the growshop.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2013)

Have fun Mel...The roads around here are jammed with people


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Why ducky?  Bad weather or something?

It's so weird the public pools close for the season this weekend when YESTERDAY was the hottest day of the yr.

If you guys have rain, please send it my way.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Duh!!  Y'all mean for the holiday.  I'm high and a little slow.  

I'm all embarrassed now...lol.  A lil slow on the uptake.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The smile on my daughters face makes it worth it, but only hers, lmao.  The rest of the kids were bad.    My daughters an angel.  Lmfao yea right.



spoken like a true mom :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2013)

I ousted cubbys rep.. When I see his or anyone else positive repping a negative post, I'm adding a "-" in front of their rep. I'll continue to do this until the support of the pot stirrers stops.  There may be a lotta red lines here before long. I can just as easily reverse it when I see improvement in the goings on around here.
Sorry this got stuck in your bhc ducky..


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2013)

good to see you hickster---not sure what you are talking about---can you light up my entire bar as green


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> spoken like a true mom :rofl:



I know, right..  

They're trying to get me on the logistics team.  Every week, 6 busses and 2, sometimes 3 large Penski trucks.  No way Jose!!  I never would have thought so much would go into this.  Crazy!

So what are everyone's holiday plans?  I plan to stay high.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BIU BHCers it's a wake N bake day:yay:




fo sho


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey 4u, duck..did you ever google Peyton Eli rap?

Cub is green!! 

Hi ozz I c u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah Ive seen that video *Mom*.....very funny


My older sisster is coming today for a visit..havent seen her in 12 years...Better get Bong cleaned

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

IC me too

It's a get stoned, take a nap repeat day


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Have fun with your sissy...don't get her to dab...lol Enjoy 4U.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

9 of the 10 voices in my head say BIU 
The 10th voices want's a drink of water first


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Who's winning ozzy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

10th still :cry:


----------



## cubby (Aug 31, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 9 of the 10 voices in my head say BIU
> The 10th voices want's a drink of water first




There shouldn't be any arguing........you do have water in your bong right?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in a :joint:mode right now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm in a :joint:mode right now



:48:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 31, 2013)

Long day, but set on feed for 6 months. 

Getting ready to bust out some bad a s s storms, thank god, it'll break the heat. 

Off to strain some butter, do the veg room work, then I'm going to turn my brain to mush.

Hick, if you have power over red and green bars does that mean you're the spirit of Christmas?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Opening Day for early waterfowl season here

I think I will just BIU till its over

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 1, 2013)

good morning BHC........ I got a bud sitting in front of the fan cooling the mother board of my laptop........  works good if you live where the humidity is high.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

Good morning peeps!

Duck, be careful and stay in, don't want any harm to come to the fowl.

Hey g13, sounds like a plan.

I just got up for the coffee... I heard mr rb making...i reserve the right to go back to bed later.  BIU Peeps!


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning peeps!
> 
> Duck, be careful and stay in, don't want any harm to come to the fowl.
> 
> ...


 

not everybody can drink coffee and go back to bed....... I can..... with a little help of 2 or 3 ripps of some redrock..... puts my body to sleep.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC :ciao:
> 
> Opening Day for early waterfowl season here
> 
> ...




yeah better stay in the Nest and 

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning peeps!
> 
> Duck, be careful and stay in, don't want any harm to come to the fowl.
> 
> ...


RB are me initials Rose.
Good Morning all.
 Im having Coffee watchen my Grandaughter. I just loves Her.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 1, 2013)

It was a Woke Up, lite a joint, then put my feet on the floor morning. Picked up a cup of coffee(love the one cup markers) and  stood on the back porch watch the birds in the garden as I finished it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

sounds like a good way to start the day Ozzy, I will join you... I am thinking a joint sounds nice too.

Weedhopper, what a nice time you are having.. Enjoy your granddaughter!

I had that nap and now you know what time it is....BIU!

Duck, and ozzy or all ya all, i took a better pic of what i am worried bout in my gj. If you don't mind looking i would appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

daaaaaang---best to keep low---tough time to be a duck  ---heat and humidity are brutal round these parts these days---ocean is nice but it's time to venture out a bit to beat the humidity---loading up the car with provisions and heading into the mountains to the lazy river to exchange some wet heat for some dry heat

i'm over it---summer is waaaay over rated---give me cool 70's and my :bong: 

anybody see where i left my coffee   later


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

All safe and sound here. Nothing flew and only a couple of shots. Even waterfowl do not like doing anything strenuous in this heat and humidity.

:bongin: on the :13 to get in practice for the :20 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

I am over summer too, supposed to be 95 here again today....YUCK! Good day for a movie.


----------



## cubby (Sep 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

72* and only supposed to get to 77* today.:woohoo: We've been in the 90's since the 15th of August, without rain. That's incredible for Minnesota. I bet the farmers are happy, I know I am.

*Duck*, keep under cover.  You peeps have a really early season. 



I got my coffee and a little C--99, think I'll just chill a bit.


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 1, 2013)

Look the BHC made the satanic page number:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone.  Pool party BBQ today.  Margarita machine.  

It's hot out there.  Stay high my friends.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

looks like i was a day late and a dollar short---thought i was the smart guy and quickly humbled once again lol---went to the lazy river to beat the heat and humidity---past few days here have been way out of wack for my location with high temps and humidity---not today though---the temps dropped about 15* in both locations---spectacular day---need a freakin sweatshirt drink and a bong rip now---think i'll be holed up around the pad for a while---can always find a chore to do that should have been done last week---feel free to laugh at me cause you know i am


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2013)

Goodnight my bhc.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 2, 2013)

:ciao:  Last Day for Crabbing here

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck 4u get a boat load or should I say party barge full:laugh:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* and cloudy, the garden could use a rest from all the sun and heat we been getting.

Having a big coffee and some peppered bacon, mmmmm. Bacon is so good even a pig will eat it. You never see a cow eating a T-Bone, or a fish eating fish sticks,.........what's that tell ya'? 
If there was a pig sitting on this couch with me right now, I'd kiss him.....then I'd show him my new Grille...:hubba: 

Good Luck *4U*, catch a bunch. I'm sure Kandi will help.


Let's do this peeps...BIU BHC...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2013)

Good wonderful cooler morning from the patio where the plants have lots of white little flowers and the dogs don't bark and the latte's are iced.

Cubby, if there was a pig sitting on your couch with you right now, I might be concerned, and then if you kissed said pig, I would laugh and laugh. Offer him bacon you would? 

Crab it up 4U!  Biu all ya' ll.... oh and good morning Duck.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning all. Hubby's first day on the new job.

Alarm went off at 6:30, I thought the world was ending.

But, it wasn't, so I went back to sleep, lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope he has a great 1st day.  

Good morning, bhc.  Ow my aching head.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

9 pm edt

SHARKNADO on SyFi channel

Get comfy and enjoy a laugh:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 9 pm edt
> 
> SHARKNADO on SyFi channel
> 
> Get comfy and enjoy a laugh:rofl:


 
Ghost shark comes at 7:00pm edt


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Ghost shark comes at 7:00pm edt



But screaming SHARKNADO is much more satisfying.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2013)

lol duck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2013)

on the :21


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC...... go ahead and hit anyway you want to....... enjoy the high.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

It's going to be a hot one.  Stay in, keep cool and be toasty in the AC.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning SM

No a/c here this morning. We have finally cooled down a bit. A cool 59 outside right now


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2013)

:ciao: morning everybody on the :30

cool here now---think to be hot humid again today = no bueno 

note to self---swim in the ocean today


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning all. Orange the ocean sound wonderful...
It is 68 here this morning headed for another 93 probably...

Sm and orange are up early today. Good morning Duck, and g13...
Got my plants tee'd yesterday. I hope they appreciate it.

BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2013)

SM celebrating kids off to school

Feels weird to get up and take a walk in the city, squirrels on telephone poles just aint the same as in the woods

:ciao:Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning Ozzy, the squirrels in our yard are busy going three housed down to bring a walnut back to their nest in out blue spruce.... All day long. I wonder if they know more then i do about the coming winter... It is hot outside to be hauling nuts all day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 3, 2013)

Here at moms 3 squirrels have walnuts and acorn everywhere. I was planting mums yesterday and found nuts in all the flower pots


----------



## cubby (Sep 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* here, it was 47 when I got up, it's gonna' be a nice day in the 70's.

Squirrels are really active here as well, winter's gonna' be a tough one. Lots of cold, lots of snow, and lots of smiling bears... 


BIU BHC...


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Deep Cold: Interior and Northern Alaska Weather & Climate 

hXXp://ak-wx.blogspot.de/


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2013)

Good afternoon peeps.  Hope everyone's week started off good.  

Biu.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, mine was pretty good. We found a trailer for my buddy and his family so they can move onto the property without having to move into the house which is pretty cool imo. 

He's actually one of my former grow buddies, so it's been really helpful having him around to help out with the plants lately. Reminds me a lil of the good ole daze when we cranked out some major dank together.

How's the weekdays w/o the chitlins around, *smokinmom*?

Much love to all the my :bong:in peeps

weather's gettin colder day by day...I feel ya comin on winter....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

7G. that is very cool they have their own space. That is nice of you of for you both.. nothing like old friends.

I just came in to say, it is 3:00 do you know where your bong is?''(reference to old old old commercial)  BIU Peeps.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

lol....I forgot to take my mid lunch "smoke" break. 

I'll bong'er up w/ ya's....


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so stoned....................................................................


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

me too..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Melvan (Sep 3, 2013)

I love butter


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you having straight butter Mel? Are you bathing in it? Browinies? tell us...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

got a lot of atmos raws....i must say when modded- NOICE.


cheap cheap cheap but work VERY well for the money.

smaller more discreet than the pax....digital...many features and i have 4 extra if one of the parts mess up.

very very VERY hapy with the purchase. if anyone out there looking for cheap portable vapes do your research and get a DEAL.

also ETSY dot com is the bomb dot com for getting custom pipes made and glass or other stuff in general ....NO BARFBAY ** .


  pipes waterpipes bubs u name it 


connect with the blowers, dont EVER pay shop prices AGAIN.


enjoy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2013)

The above post requires :bong::bong::bong: to not understand


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... no sense beating around the bush...... now is the best time to be high.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just 1 or 2  more hits and I'll be in/at my happy place.:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning.  

I was so exhausted, fatigued and stressed yesterday.  Went to bed early last night at 11:30.  Man I slept like a rock.  I might just stay awake for the day.  

Need to go see if my rangers beat Oakland last night.

Biu, it's hump day.  That <~~~ made me think of Mississippi just now, ha..

Yes, they did!  Woot!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

Rain

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Rain
> 
> :bong:



Lucky you.

Scorching sun.  Care to trade?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning bongers!

Low of 68...that is not a low...it is september. Another 90 degree day here..

4U, got your covers up?


----------



## cubby (Sep 4, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

69*, we're gonna' have a high of 77 today...:banana: This is great weather.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2013)

:ciao: everybody---another hot and humid one to come again today---w t f---goal of the day is to stay cool---drink lots of ice cold beer in between :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2013)

:ciao: BHC Smoke up so that you're high enough to get over the Hump


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

:ciao:

*RoseBud*....Im watching the weather close now..Looks like a few days of sun are coming...Mayb put them up than..Right now I just give a good Shake"D

:bong: and Pass


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

huuuuummmmmmp daaaaayyyyy! 

love that geico camel commercial...lol...


It's almost :bong: :30 here


----------



## Melvan (Sep 4, 2013)

Waking and Baking. Did some crazy medicating last night with butter, slept straight through Hubby's 6:30am alarm and didn't get up until 11:00, that's the way a day is suppose to start, lol.

Gotta live in the veg room today, strange how the plants won't just transplant themselves, everyone have a bonging day.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

good lord, must of been some good meds  there Melvan.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2013)

:bongin: on the :10 :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

on the :20

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2013)

How about the 45


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

way pass that 

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY

:rofl:

Im :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2013)

4us lost in the 80s lol.

Hit it with me, it's 2:35.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

:48:

to the left....


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 4, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hBIUp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Im :stoned:


 


flashback to 1980's right there.

I'm:stoned: too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2013)

98 degrees, partly cloudy, 6 mph winds ozone action day.  - All that basically says is to stay inside...lol.

Time to go outside and run errands.  Cross your fingers my car A/C works, it's been iffy.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 4, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 98 degrees, partly cloudy, 6 mph winds ozone action day. - All that basically says is to stay inside...lol.
> 
> Time to go outside and run errands. Cross your fingers my car A/C works, it's been iffy.


 
You can always stick your head out the window and drive faster to cool off.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you SM... I'm in LA...104 degrees sitting in ac...car like a meat locker... might have to put a jacket on... Brrrrrrr


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> You can always stick your head out the window and drive faster to cool off.





:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Sep 4, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> You can always stick your head out the window and drive faster to cool off.




Works for dogs......well, not the driving part............except in Iowa.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

dep mode is coming! :yay:


:bong: it up!


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 5, 2013)

good morning bhc....... its that time...... time to be high.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

FootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballFootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballFootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfo

Not really talking any sports, just that I'm excited the seasons here and fall is so close.

Good morning everyone.  I slept like a rock.  I even drempt about Tom Brady's new house.  It actually has a moat of all things!!!!  Crazy.  I think I've got football on the brain.    I'm not joking about the dream!!

Party tonight at smokinmoms.  Everyone's invited.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 5, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> FootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballFootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballFootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfootballfo
> 
> Good morning everyone. I slept like a rock. I even drempt about Tom Brady's new house. It actually has a moat of all things!!!! Crazy. I think I've got
> football on the brain.
> ...


 

What strain will you be serving?.......  if I'm gonna make it....... I've got to leave home and hour or to ago.:huh:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:



> Party tonight at smokinmoms. Everyone's invited.



Wish I could make it


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Satori's on the menu.  Wish y'all could make it too.  Oh well, more 4 me.  

Check this out..


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

i will be there for the Satori and of course your good company, Sm, as long as it isn't in TEXAS.  Doesn't everyone have a moat? Oh, i thought you meant goat... hm... And rub it in that you have satori and I don't...  Moat, goat, don't....a poet.
I better start over.

Good morning BHC!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2013)

:ciao: BHCers let's get the weekend started early

:bong::bong::bong2::bong2:

Let's:fly:


----------



## cubby (Sep 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

66*, and sunny. It's gonna' get warm today. 


*SM*, save me a bit of that Satori, me and *G13* will be heading out a couple of hours ago...........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you Ready for some 


FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!

anyone interested in playing a football pool? its free  all ya get is Brag rights...

footballbunker.com...join the Group ...BB Boys...



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 5, 2013)

Terrible Towel ready for another ring


----------



## Melvan (Sep 5, 2013)

I use to like you ozzy, now I'm not so sure. LOL


----------



## Melvan (Sep 5, 2013)

Every year I start with hope, every year I end with maybe next year, lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2013)

Its time to GET IT ON:lama:

:bong:   and pass


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Weather delay.. Ugg.

Can I use your av too 4u?  Lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg what HUGE umbrellas, lololol!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2013)

with all this delay..Im getting 

:stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys, NO SPORTS.  You know this!  Why are you making posts that you all know are against the rules?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry thg.  You're right.  I just remember how upset hick used to get when we'd discuss meeting up with other members so I thought the rules might have relaxed a bit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hey guys, NO SPORTS. You know this! Why are you making posts that you all know are against the rules?


 


:holysheep: Come on THG we make these same post every yr. IT's the start of the season you know we don't  talk sports


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2013)

:woohoo: 

I hope everyone is having a nice night.  :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 6, 2013)

x 2 :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

:yeahthat:

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 6, 2013)

rise and shine bhc...... its Friday....... just rip that thang yall....... aka hit it like you mean it....... head rushes all around.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2013)

Good morning my bonger friends.  Gonna be a hot one today..a good excuse to keep my bong warm.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2013)

Good morning bongers!
Finally it has cooled down for a minute, had a great storm with thunder and lightening right over head...Nice hard rain and wind to take you to oz...

Speaking of oz....biu!  You to ozzy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2013)

What's this rain you speak of?   

:giggle: 

Send it my way!!

Biu folks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

:yay: It's get the weekend started day


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2013)

I will join you...just found out we had 50 mph winds last night, better go check the girls... BIU!!!  I am joining you Ozzy!  I got me some store bought Alaska thunder,,,the dispensary leaves the last part of the name off. BIU again.


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

73 and overcast. It's supposed to be mid 90s here today. I'm not very enthused by the recent weather, I think it's time for a new meteorologist. Someone who can deliver the weather I like.....:rant: 


*RoseBud*, I hope your plants rode out the storm alright. I like rain storms, especially with thunder and lightning, they make everything clean and fresh.


Now back to my regularly scheduled program.........BIU BHC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning bongers!
> Finally it has cooled down for a minute, had a great storm with thunder and lightening right over head...Nice hard rain and wind to take you to oz...
> 
> Speaking of oz....biu!  You to ozzy.


 
It looked like that storm was heading your way.  It got quite bad here--torrential rains and high winds.  I had a tree come down.  I was incredibly lucky.  It was standing dead and I planned to have cut down professionally before winter.  Despite the natural bend in the tree, it must have broken on the rebound--it fell away from my house, shed, Jeep, electrical lines and pole, blocking the uphill road.  I'm guessing the top 80'-100' of the tree broke--there is still about 40' of tree.  Someone had a backhoe up there removing it within 2 hours (life in the mountains).  Landslides have blocked 2 of our major roads, but I don't have to go anywhere and they usually get traffic going in a day or 2.

So, it is "moist" here.  Kind of drizzly with fog.  I will join in a BUI.  I've got a tincture I made in an e-cig....not too bad.  And a little Baileys in the coffee make this a right nice morning to just snuggle in.

Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2013)

You do sound snuggly THG..i am so glad that didn't hit your home with you in it.  Nice that people take of each other up there.  We had some people w/out power, but we are all ok.  Nice break to feel chilly and have long jeans on again.. I think I am happy.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2013)

This kind of reminds me of Cubby and 4U..KIDDING.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad you're safe THG storm damage is always fun to clean up

like my weather for the day sunny high of 80 that my kinda day

You got them :laugh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts of the :bong: :bong: 

hot and muggy here again today---summer is way over rated---booo---looking like another day at the beach to beat the heat

the only thing i hate more than trimming is culling---just killed a bunch of og clones---very sad day

thg---nice---sounds like you got all the provisions you need to hole up in the house for a few days

rb---hope your outdoor girls weathered the storm---did you get your cages around the heavy weights

4u---hey little buddy---sounds like you were right on time with your covers---wish my weatherman had a clue as to actually predicting a forecast

ozzy---nice to see you back

everybody have a great day


----------



## Melvan (Sep 6, 2013)

Been gorgeous here the last few days. Sunny, temps in high 70's. Today high 80, but looking to creep back up over the next few days. The humidity moved out, actually been quite fall like. 

Was out in a couple of od grows yesterday. Saw mold on plants in both friend's plots, so we needed the rh to move out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah..*Melvan*...time for me to put the covers up....looks like I may have lost the Skywalker:cry:..stated raining again...time to BIU

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This kind of reminds me of Cubby and 4U..KIDDING.
> 
> View attachment 208426




:spit:


I was gonna say I was the one in the Back...But I know now ..I have more hair than cubby...but we both like to sit on beer coolers:rofl:


*orangesun*...I should have put the covers up as I lost the Skywalker..and a few branches from others....it is suposse to clear and warm again  and thats when the cover goes up..But for now I just shake them off best I can


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: 

Let's get the party started
:48: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2013)

I am in...:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: 

The girls stood up fine Orange.. Mr rb and i are going to get on that staking stuff, really, maybe this weekend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

that definately sucks 4U. 


looks like its almost :bong: o' clock for me....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2013)

BIU:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2013)

:bong: on the :29


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

on the :37 :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 6, 2013)

GET STONED------- Hinder


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mnStJ6006k


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 6, 2013)

meh biu


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Marijuana by Nirvana:

h*MP*p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNw7N1HjEwI

lol...

:bong2: It Up  like its your last....:stoned::bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2013)

BIU Til your eyes cross:stoned:


----------



## cubby (Sep 6, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> 
> I was gonna say I was the one in the Back...But I know now ..I have more hair than cubby...but we both like to sit on beer coolers:rofl:






I'm a amateur beer cooler rider....but I'm willing to learn....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm a amateur beer cooler rider....but I'm willing to learn....




:heart:

your a great Stoner my friend..and am All ways welcome to ride the Beer cooler

:48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 6, 2013)

Coyotes are going crazy out there tonight. They must be running down a kill.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC........ hot and humid here....... I'm still trying to figure out where TOA was saying to get those cheap vaporizers.:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2013)

4u said:
			
		

> .But I know now ..I have more hair than cubby





:huh: I have never seen a hairless bear:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 7, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :huh: I have never seen a hairless bear:rofl:


 

sure you have!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2013)

G-13 Not sure what that is, besides ugly, but it looks like it has more hair on its head then 4u and cubby.:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

I kinda want to hug that bald bear....

Good morning peeps. I am off for a napl BIU without me.


----------



## cubby (Sep 7, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> sure you have!
> 
> View attachment 208440





Hey!!! I know him, he's famous, they even wrote a poem about him;

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear

Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair

Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't very fuzzy was he? :rofl:


Aaaaand,

Mary had a little lamb,

She also had a bear,

I'd often seen her little lamb,

But seldom seen her bare. :rofl:


:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

72* and sunny, heading for the 90's again......glad I don't live in one of the HOT states....

BIU BHC...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2013)

:bongin: on the :22:bong:

High cubby:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

High Duck and Cubby.

It is nice and cool here again. YAY.  I hope you all have a great weekend and make the small moments big... hugs and bongs.

Hey ozzy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

:ciao:BHCers hope your bong is cold and full of buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:ciao:   Friends


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello friends.

Sigh, been busy going thru drawers and closets piled high with stuff we haven't used in yrs.  I can't stop sneezing.  Too much crap and not enough space.

Missing a lot loved one today.  RIP dad.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

:ciao: SM I'll sneeze it that

Sending a big hug you way too:heart:SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank u ozzy.  I love ya man.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

This Pink Mama Bubbles Great

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:ciao:  *Mom*

heres the wick dispenser I make and give away...Its a pill bottle key chain..drilled hole in top...I also wrap wick around the lighter...works great


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

How cool!  Thanks for the pics.  I was having a hard time visualizing it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

I am smoking a little LSD...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

you can smoke LSD????




:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol 
 I never took LSD in my life unless you count that one time....not sure what that was.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

No talking about other drugs rose!!!   

Biu!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

Welll aren't you just the little cop around here...lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

A good flash back is always enjoyable :huh: If I stop with the shroom I wonder when they will start


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning Duck!, Do you know i find myself looking still at the green on jeeps?  How is yours going?
Hi Cubby and Ozzy, I see ya'll down there.  How are you guys?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

Fire up the bubble get ready for stare at the TV shouting season

I'm good Rose How are you today


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

ozzy, i am good, just smoked a joint of a mixture of morning stuff. Sure will be glad when harvest happens and I have a plethora of pot... 

Enjoy your TV today guys.

It is the first actually cool morning..58 degrees, i just saw a squirrel come out of his tree and stretch his little body... then he was slowly headed for the peanuts when he  saw the crazy black dog..and he woke up quick... See what ya would miss if ya didn't smoke joints in your backyard at 7:00am?


PS,,Congratulations Mel on a beautiful BPOTM!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah.....Congrats *Melvan *on the BPOTM:clap:

:bong: and pass


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

"morning stuff"....... is it available in seed form or is it a clone only? A late good morning to my Bong hitting homies.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol G13


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2013)

Arrrrggggg---This is agony, but I am going to have to go buy an ounce to get me through until I have a harvest.  I know the grower (LOL--he is growing with my ex's equipment in our old place), which makes me feel a little better.  However, having to fork over whatever an oz is going to cost because I left my plants in the care of (obviously)  incompetent boobs who let all my vegging plants die in June makes me really PO'd.

Rosebud, just recently I scraped the jars where I kept the Satori, the Beyond the Brain, and the C99 to make my own custom blend of morning stuff.  It was more like hash, but you should have seen the work I got done!

I have a Satori male and a Satori female together in the little storage unit in the shed.  The male hasn't dropped pollen yet, but he is really close.  I have a small Nurse Larry I pollinated completely and another one that I tried to pollinate just one branch, but you can tell by the pistils that the pollen hit other parts of the plant.  My first go at this breeding thing.  The Satori is such an established strain that the seeds should be pretty consistant.  The Nurse Larry is the first breeding of the original cross--my understanding is that we should get some real different phenos?  Is that correct?  I have a little trouble understanding how all those chromosomes work when breeding.

Mel, great job!

Hope everyone has a good Sunday!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel your pain THG....I have to make what i have last...darnit.  I bet you did get some work done. ha
Someone that knows more about breeding...should stop in.  All my seeds so far of NL looked the same but the next generation will be way different is my understanding.  Talk to us guys!  I would love to see a Medicine woman pheno come out of the nurse larry. It won't be hard to spot here from the larry pheno is my guess.
Are you still stuck in the mountains THG?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2013)

Im in the same boat THG,,just a different reason. Hate buying Weed,,but ya do what ya have to do. The good thing is,,I have a very good Friend who takes good care of me,, with good Strains.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2013)

BIU:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosebud, they got our road open yesterday.  My daughter and my sis came up for the weekend.  They said it is still a mess--mud and debris 4' deep or so with just enough room to get 2 cars by.  It happened at my favorite rapid on the south Fork of the Payette--called Staircase.  We have seen the personality of the rapid change twice in the last 15 years or so due to major landslides.  This one will not have much impact on the rapid.

Weedhopper, you are right--ya do what ya gotta do.  I am not sure how well I would get around without my "medicine".  My buddy always has good strains, too.  I do pay for it, however I am just glad I have someone I know and trust that I can get some from if need be.  I can't imagine being able to go into a dispensary (like a kid in a candy store) and pick out whatever you wanted.  Maybe someday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be awsome to walk into a Store and pick what I want,,,but I live in Texas where the only thing they sale is Guns,Redneck Badges,, and Duck Calls.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Good morning my favorite MP peeps.  

I have everything set and I'm ready to roll.  Unfortunately there's still more decluttering to do but we have plenty of tvs.

BIU everyone.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

" I can't imagine being able to go into a dispensary (like a kid in a candy store) and pick out whatever you wanted. Maybe someday!"


I'd settle for decriminalization......... but building more prisons seems logical to holders of the power......... but the flood gates have been cracked open recently....... still the poor little pot grower in my parts is considered  most wanted.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> " I can't imagine being able to go into a dispensary (like a kid in a candy store) and pick out whatever you wanted. Maybe someday!"
> 
> 
> I'd settle for decriminalization......... but building more prisons seems logical to holders of the power......... but the flood gates have been cracked open recently....... still the poor little pot grower in my parts is considered  most wanted.



I agree g13.  Texas will never see the day though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

:fly:I'm so high I know what the top of the goodyear blimp looks like


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2013)

:bong:

Sorry ya have to purchase *THG*..Glad you know the growers techs...

Now where is that remote:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Smoking something....um ..hindu kush. Made mr rb some fried chicken. Haven't made that for a long long time. It was nummers.

BIU Peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

ol'fooey I let the gooey go out I'm :stoned:


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2013)

Fried Chicken sounds good *RoseBud*, I always make extra, it's better the next day. 
I made some Shish-Kabobs...and now I'm having a little C-99......




:lama: :lama: :lama:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

good night bhc


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Chinese here...orange chicken mmmmmmm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2013)

Im frikn High ..and looking for trouble....


Who wants some:chuck:

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

Down little bald buddy my knee don't need knots


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning duck.  I hope your day started off better than mine.
An hour before my alarm clock went off, I got up to go pee  and came back to bed.  I noticed there was a snake underneath my pillow.    It scared the hell out of me!  I screamed while jumping out of bed.  Turns out it was a small plastic toy snake my 15 yr old put there to be funny.    Needless to say, I'm wide awake now and can't go back to bed.  :hitchair: 

So I'm trying to think of a way to get him back.  

Serves me right for staying up so late.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

:rofl: Sorry but that is funny SmokinMom

I guess you were lucky it was a fake, around here it may have been a real snake.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

he's deathly afraid of insects of any kind and I'm wishing I had a big ol fake roach to put behind his shampoo bottle or something. Lol.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

Does he have a GF SM?

If he does act like you are talking on the phone to her and telling embarrassing stories about his youth to her:laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

No girlfriend, he's painfully shy and awkward around girls.  

It's time to go wake him up to get ready for school.  Maybe I should go bang on his door and yell "FIRE!!".


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning duck. I hope your day started off better than mine.
> An hour before my alarm clock went off, I got up to go pee  and came back to bed. I noticed there was a snake underneath my pillow.  It scared the hell out of me! I screamed while jumping out of bed. Turns out it was a small plastic toy snake my 15 yr old put there to be funny.  Needless to say, I'm wide awake now and can't go back to bed. :hitchair:
> 
> So I'm trying to think of a way to get him back.
> ...


 
Good morning bhc and scardy cat sm.......


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

SM....... put the roach in his mashed potatoes or mac and cheese....... let him find it with his fork.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey SM I have about a 1000 Prey Mantis's out in the yard that you can cover his bed in:laugh:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 9, 2013)

Good morning all. Sounds like SM is having an exciting day, NOT!

So, I guess this is what happens when hubby goes off the night shift, I'm up at 8am. I didn't even know this time of day existed, and I'm not gonna lie, not digging it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

hahahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahha


Sounds like something I would pull SM. He didn't film it did he.

Let's start the week off right :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have died sm. really.

BIU, the sun is just rising here and it is very pink. It is chilly too. Makes me happy. It might just turn out to be a great day.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

It is a great day Rose...it is


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh sure Duck... for a moment. lol


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

70* and raining, thankfully. We really needed some rain here.


*Mom*, a fake snake in your bed.........:rofl:  He got ya':rofl: 


Put a fake spider in his desk drawer or dresser. When he pulls the drawer open he'll jump out of his skin....LOL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

I Dont mind spiders or snakes....But that aint what it takes to Love me


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I Dont mind spiders or snakes....But that aint what it takes to Love me
> 
> 
> :bong:



If that tune gets stuck in my head you're in big trouble...lolol.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> If that tune gets stuck in my head you're in big trouble...lolol.



It has already penetrated my brain :laugh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

:giggle:  mine too...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning MP Family,,,I mean Potheads.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

:ciao:*  WeedHopper*

:48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 9, 2013)

> I mean Potheads.



Hello pot, I'm kettle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I am one with the potheads.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

:ciao: everybody


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

I R Pothead been one all my life want to fight about it. here :48::48:
 sorry you have been conformed to a Pothead now too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

:stoned:


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 9, 2013)

Proud pothead here, I have always considered "pothead" to be a term of affection.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

:rant: drug abuse warning 

:cry:I dropped :tokie: in :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

:holysheep: :batman: :fly: :stoned: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

:giggle: 

Which one of you is this?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> Which one of you is this?


Yep I am a pothead.
 I am also a bucket head

BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

:rofl:  yep...thats *Duck*


:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)

nearly 8:30 and nobody in the club has woke up......... Did I miss the party?

wake and bake even if you did party like a rock star last night....... only mj will let you wake up and do the same thing that put you to sleep the night before.......... head rushes all around.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2013)

:bong::bong:

2 fir


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Morning folks, Welcome to my part of Canada, it will feel like 108 F with the humidex today and Fridays expected hi is 61 F.:confused2:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm up, but I ain't happy about it.

Hubby ended up pulling a 12 hour shift yesterday, looking like another long one for him today too. Good for the paycheck, bad for spending time together yesterday though. He's working for an expanding company, hard to find now a days

And, my daughter is pissed at me because I made her get rid of her Husky/German Shepherd puppy. (She doesn't live in my house, she lives in a second home on this property). But, this puppy killed a kitten, and there's no place for a dog who kills cats around here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2013)

BIU BHCers


----------



## cubby (Sep 10, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

Poor lil kitty.  

Good morning bhc.  Besides the obvious, any exciting plans for the day?


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm going to clean out my closet in the bedroom, haven't done it in a few years, should be exciting to see what was lost that will now be found, lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

Good morning ALL

Dman, that is hot! WOW. Do you have air conditioning? I hope so.

Melvan, sorry about the dog/cat problem. Good luck in the closet... sounds scary to me if it is like mine.

g13, i know if the Duck isn't here when i check in, it just doesn't seem right.

Good morning Orange and SM, i see ya'll down there.  
I am off to the dentist today...sans pillows orange, it is a guy.  BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 10, 2013)

morning everybody---Tee'ing it up in a couple hours for me---anybody know where to find parts for an ebb and gro controller


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Did an early morning start here, get it done before this heat gets to bad

Calling for 95f with high humidity,.just about like Dmans' weather.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

We're kind of dark and drippy today so far, already feeling a bit humid. I just can't get things done this early, it doesn't feel right after years of doing all my housework in the middle of the night, lol.

That puppy just grabbed that kitten, threw it up in the air, then slammed it to the ground. Mutt is soooooo lucky I didn't grab him and slam him to the ground.


----------



## cubby (Sep 10, 2013)

*OS*, check out Aquahub. I just bought the control bucket "Brain" for $200 assembled (they have the kit for$120), I figure if they have kits they may sell replacement/repair pieces....but I'm not sure.

Good Luck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks cubby---i'm on it---unfortunately i'm not sure exactly what i need---are you up for a little diagnosis on my issue


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning all.  It is cooling down here.  I am so glad for the cooler weather.  It is getting down into the lower 40s at night and the highs are in the mid to high 80s.  With low humidity, those temps are just great.  It is going to be yard clean up tomorrow--prepping for winter.  Then it is time to start thinking about getting the chimney cleaned and more wood split and stacked.  Not looking forward to winter--I think that I'm getting too old for winters in the mountains by myself.

Mel, sorry for the kitty, but don't blame the puppy.  He was just doing what comes naturally--he may have even been just trying to play as puppies do.  Dogs, like kids need to be taught what is right and what is wrong.  Dogs can learn to get along with virtually all other animals.  Puppies are exuberant little creatures that just need to be taught--they are not naturally malicious. 

Rosebud, I'd rather auger icky toilets than go to the dentist.  Hope all goes well.  How are your temps doing?

I need to check on the Mr. and Mrs. Satori that I have out in the breeding closet.  He is loaded with balls, but seems slow to start dropping pollen.  I really thought those pods would be opening last week.  I try to only do out there every other day.  I worry about bringing stray pollen into the house.  I think I am probably going to end up with more Nurse Larry seeds that I had planned on as my "single branch" pollination seems to have not stayed confined to a single branch.     

Those of you in the warm, try and stay cool.  Make sure you BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

THG, it will sure be fun to see your seeds..of nurse larry larry. I hope you get a medicine woman clone, i miss her.  Don't work too hard, i know you and you are one hard worker. 
Having some coffee and some store bought alaska thunder in the solo.. nice start.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

:smoke1:

top o ' the mornin to my mp friends and family. Got my cuts rooting, sowed my Ogre seed (can't wait to see what pops up there:hubba: ) and flipped the gals over to bloom. 

by the time their done the next batch (late nov) will be ready, etc etc

I hope everyone's day is going well and by the time on the wall I can see it's time for a :bong: ripper.

How's everyone else's day going so far?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

:woohoo: 

:smoke1: break!

smokem cuz i know u got'em!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't sleep :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Another record breaker today.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 11, 2013)

good morning bhc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning BHC, how is everyone?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning bongers!
This little sign is on my fridge...a friend got it for me...if she only knew...
Good morning Duck!

I just got up for the coffee.. I smelled mr rb's and had to get up.

It is in the 90's all week here and the girls have been tee'd and all i need to do is watch them grow.

Hope everyone is well, happy and getting their bong on! BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2013)

Woke up,
Got out of bed
hit the bong to clear my head

:ciao::48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeepers am I high


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 11, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeepers am I high


 
me to duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  Wish y'all were here to help me clean, I could use the company and extra hands...

90s here today too, lots of sun, no wind or humidity.

Pax is charged and loaded.

Biu!


----------



## cubby (Sep 11, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

Coffee and Cannabis............aren't we a crew.

It used to be "wine, women, and song".............now it's coffee, cannabis, and throwing rocks at squirrels....:banana: 


Went to see my Doc yesterday (pinched nerve). After the exam we were sitting going through the usual questions, sleeping, eating, ect. 

Then she says "and how are your "relations""?
 I replied "my niece came to see me a couple months ago, it was nice"
The Doc says "I was talking about sex"
And I replied "so was I"
She spun that chair around so fast she almost fell out.
I was just sitting there giving her one of these..:hubba: 
She just busted out laughing and said "you made my day".


What time is it??? ......you know it...:bong: :bong: :bong:


HEY why is my Banana not dancing???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2013)

:stuff-1125699181_i_ 


:doh:  Why I answer the phone?

:cry: How I got to go to EDIT


:confused2: Go to WORK or F you aint that the same thing :huh: :laugh: :huh: 

:vap-Bong_smoker:  

:bolt::cry:  Off to Clean gutters


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey no fair,  you're already busy helping me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2013)

I :heart: me :bong1:

New Tattoo 2day
:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

THG, and that's the rub. Daughter and her fiance got the puppy because it was so darn cute (not even thinking about it was going to grow to be a MASSIVE dog), then proceed to do nothing to train it. They were just letting it out when they left for work in the a.m., so it was basically spending all its time at my house. And, I'm sure you remember, I'm all about the cats and have a houseful of them.

They took it back to the friends of the fiance that gave it to them.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 11, 2013)

:ciao: morning :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Whatcha getting 4u?  I just heard on the radio that some station in another city, I can't recall which, is giving away free smile tattoos to whoever wants one..lol,


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Cubby, I bout fell out of my chair...That made me laugh.. Sorry about your pinched nerve though.   And, if your banana aint dancing, i would be surprised...


----------



## cubby (Sep 11, 2013)

:woohoo:  My Banana's dancing........


*RoseBud*, I got the weirdest pinched nerve ever. It's in my back and occasionally it twitches, then the fingers on my left hand get all numb and tingly like they went to sleep. Just strange. 

*4U*, what kind of ink you getting ??? Is it a pic of Kandi?  A huge Bud?
A fish?...............Ill just keep guessing. A 72 Buick Electra (rag top)? 2 red Pandas wrestling over a fig newton? Jesus on Roller blades? Hmmmmm....... 


*Orangesunshine*, my brain came today, looks pretty cool, hope it works as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Cubby, i like you with a pinched nerve...you are very funny, are you on meds? Um, that is quite a common sign of a pinched nerve... We call it paresthesia, sometimes from the ulnar nerve, depending on which of the 7 cervical vertebrae are involved. X-ray tech and chiropractor assistant here.  Be careful, no lifting anything heavier then a joint.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

Jeepers is it hot outside

Dropping down the 40's in 2 days

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Duck, i am sorry i don't know this, but you don't grow outside do you?  Is it hot in your grow?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

The indoor has a/c Rose.

I use to do an OD but cut way back. I had some that went hermie on me and set them outside. They have since re-vegged with no signs of hermies But that is all a I got OD just a handful


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW going to be 91 today in the ole south sound. 

Everybody keep cool, stay hydrated and stay :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2013)

:bong2: :bong2: That wasn't too bad, just standing on a ladder in 90 heat ain't fun

I'll be keeping the :bong2: :joint4: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: going in front of the ac til future notice


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2013)

I was standing out on my back porch watchen it Rain with the Sun justa shinning. Funny as hell,,,but normal for Texas.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I was standing out on my back porch watchen it Rain with the Sun justa shinning. Funny as hell,,,but normal for Texas.



When I lived in Miami I would be on my front porch and watch it rain across the street. Does that happen there too?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2013)

Does here Melvan seen it rain str8 down the middle of the road


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

It's the craziest thing, and I know it's humidity related, but the first time I saw it I didn't know what to think.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2013)

Does here too. Raining on one side of the house, dry on the other. But there again I seen it snow in July here too, which was really weird.  And yes I was high, but not that high

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I was standing out on my back porch watchen it Rain with the Sun justa shinning. Funny as hell,,,but normal for Texas.



Lucky!!!  We didn't get any my way.  
My dad would always say "the devil's beating his wife" whenever it rained when it was sunny. Loll.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC....... wishing many happy hits to everyone....... well..... what are your waiting for?........ hit that thang.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

I am...I am


Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning bhc.

Another day here, got more cleaning to tackle, or maybe just save that until tomorrow..or better yet- the weekend, and I can just get the kids to do it. 

Man I'm tired and I even went to bed somewhat early.  I wonder if it has anything to do with waking up during a dream..

Biu everyone, it's Thursday.  Watch TV tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

:ciao: The voices in my head are telling me, Yall are slacking and need to smoke more weed


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2013)

:ciao: morning everybody---feels like fall around here---nice to finally be over the heat and humidity---


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao: The voices in my head are telling me, Yall are slacking and need to smoke more weed


 

smoking that c99 again?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning Bongers, Good morning Duck...

Well, look at all you early risers, rising to hit the bong. Ozzy, i read what you wrote and you were right, so I took care of that, thank you for the timely reminder.
SM, why are you cleaning so madly?
G13, back at cha...may your hits be many.
Orange, we don't have fall yet. low of 63 high of 93... Glad you do.
Mel, i hope your sleeping in.
THG, Hey!!


----------



## cubby (Sep 12, 2013)

:ciao: Holla' Peeps,

61* supposed to be a high of 74 today...yup 74*, 72 tomorrow and 70 the day after.......fall is coming.  

I'm having a little coffee, maple cured sausage, english muffins, and C-99....and burning the last of my Lilac bushes.

*4U*, let's see the new ink.

*RoseBud*, I think we should all meet up at *Moms* house and watch her clean.  


BIU BHC...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning all.  I think we are in for some thundershowers today and tomorrow.  Like SM, I have been cleaning house.  Actually, not just cleaning, dejunking.  I can't believe how much crap I can accumulate.  Rosebud, I can't speak for mom, but mornings are my best time.  I have a bit of C99 left and that gets me going.

Ozzy, don't want to feel like I'm slackin', so I'll try extra hard to do my share.

orange, grower, Mel, duck....have a great day and don't be slackers.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 12, 2013)

There's too many woman here talking about housework. It makes me feel guilty because I never made it to that closet, and all my floors need done really bad. 

Although, with all the animals, I get it all mopped up and pretty in here and they proceed to leave paw prints everywhere, lol. But, I have online friends coming to visit Saturday, so I gotta make the place presentable, lol.

Looking at nasty storms today for us as a cold front moves in, but then for the next week no day time temps over 75 degrees. I like that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been trying to make them happy but I get :stoned: in the process


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Good morning all.
> 
> orange, grower, Mel, duck....have a great day and don't be slackers.



no slacking here THG---"i smoke 2 joints before i smoke 2 joints---and then i smoke 2 more"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

I do bong hits waiting for the joints to dry


----------



## Melvan (Sep 12, 2013)

Accomplished a little bit. Burned the trash, swept the floors (no small feat as I have no carpet) Gonna break to vape and watch COPS before I get to scrubbing. BIU


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I do bong hits waiting for the joints to dry



that's hilarious my buddies always gawk when I start puffin on my pipe as I'm twisting up a joint...


thought I was the only one....lol..

*Melvan*, I too love watching COPS, especially while getting :stoned:. Why is that? What motivates ppl like us that do that? My wife (who has some knowledge of the Pierce County Penal System) hates the fact I watch COPS... I catch it everytime I see its on. I hope your days going well Melvan.:ciao:

Almost time for me to :bong2: a ripper...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

THere's always that one piece of bud that just looks destine for the bong


----------



## Melvan (Sep 12, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> that's hilarious my buddies always gawk when I start puffin on my pipe as I'm twisting up a joint...
> 
> 
> thought I was the only one....lol..
> ...



I watch COPS and look for my friends, especially the old ones from Miami. 2 episodes in 1 season I knew suspects. One was a car thief, the other was just dumb.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

OH GOOD LORD! 

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> THere's always that one piece of bud that just looks destine for the bong




Yeah...The one I just packed

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

:woohoo: it cooled off when from 91to 69 in 1 hr


That calls for :bong: all around time to set the bar

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :bong1: :bongin: :bong: :bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

:bongin: on the :00 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got home and am ready to join ya all! Tough day getting my hair cut...BIU peeps!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2013)

My Grand Daughter reminds me just how freaken old Im getting,,course the Heart Attack didnt help.  She keeps us on the go,,and alive to be honest. Another words,,we get our exercize. But I wouldnt have it any other way. Shes the Apple Of My Eye.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

BIU for me Rose, bout to hit the road and head home for the day...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:

Exercise is good


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep Yep Yep. True Dat.
Hell I thought I was in pretty good shape before my heart said other wise. Freaken Bad Genes will creep up on ya when ya least expect it..


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

Did they say what might have caused your heart attack? Stress? Bad eating? or combination along with the bad genes?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

Weed Hopper, You and your grand daughter are lucky to have each other, we are kinda glad you are here too.

Mr rb and i are trying out the norther lights this early evening.  Probably shoulda cooked dinner before that huh....shoot, i hate when that happens...lol


----------



## Melvan (Sep 12, 2013)

8:59 Vape it Up! Bong It Up! Toke it Up! Butter it Up!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

Roll It up load it up fire it up


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

mmmmm Cherry Bubba:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

known unknown mix, smoking the catcher jar tonight.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't have a catcher jar, just a jar full of roaches.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a couple of those. My catcher Jar is where I roll one up I just dump to left over in it. Then when I'm to lazy to go to the root cellar I roll out of it


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey ozzy or duck or whomever knows, is there a difference in out door and indoor as far as how good it is? Is my outside going to be as good as my indoor grows usually are?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

My indoor is always better quality but my outdoors is better quantity.

Outdoors I deal with wind, rain, bugs, weed seeds and whatnot and maybe a bit of laziness.

Had one strain that one would be extremely hard pressed to tell the difference.( ya had to look hard for the weed seeds) but most the time indoor is better. Outdoors would still hammer ya but ya could tell(maybe just in my mind). Maybe we should do a StoneyBud double blindfold test or something like that.

And if you can understand this post you must be as high as me


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL, I believe i am almost as high as the duck. I have less bug problem then indoors so far. I see good spider webs and I see lots of thrips that were hopefully leaving, stuck in the webs... Birds eat lots of bugs, I haven't seen the borg yet and I always have that in the house at least once a year.
Lets do a blind fold test...lol  I hope it is almost as good at least...I was afraid it wouldn't be as good. My indoor grows usually have heat stress and these haven't had any stress.  I need to quit typing now... sorry, i guess northern lights makes ya talk a lot.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

Rose your PM's are full


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

IDK Rose, but around here it seems like the birds love to fly over and drop presents on my girls...I hate that. It will rot a bud faster then water.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you... empty now.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> IDK Rose, but around here it seems like the birds love to fly over and drop presents on my girls...I hate that. It will rot a bud faster then water.



I have seen a little on some big leaves, but i have a little yard, thus little birds.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

I have seagulls and Giant Blue Herons and others here. Let me tell ya there is nothing little that comes out of them:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

That must be like flying cow pies....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Did they say what might have caused your heart attack? Stress? Bad eating? or combination along with the bad genes?



My Dad died at the age of 36 with a Heart Attack,,,so yea Genes were a big part. My Doc said I looked to be in very good shape. Now I didnt help things any believe me.I Smoked for years and did dumb **** when I as younger. I had no idea I had heart problems untill I had the heart attack,,thought I had Acid Reflux. Im a very active guy,,so it caught me off gaurd.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2013)

glad you in the know now WH---be safe---take care of yourself


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Wow WH, take care of yourself.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ cleaned the bong last night.......... time for it to get dirty again........ did anybody here ever drink bong water?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

> did anybody here ever drink bong water?



Not on purpose:laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning Bong hogs. Good morning Duck.

WH, I am so glad you survived and are here to talk to us. How tragic to loose to your dad at 36. My kids are that age. Gosh. Ok, i will go for a walk this morning with you in mind..exercise.

The low here is 68... feels like a storm is coming..I hope so.

How are you all this morning?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

g13 gross.... Are you putting your bong water on the rocks?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

78f 2 days ago at about this time, today 52f at about the same time.

I am doing great


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it Duck, sounds like fall has hit where you are.  I love fall, don't you? I just don't love powdery mildew and that picture of Irish's freaked me out...Think i will just stare at my plants the rest of this month.:watchplant: 

Too dark to biu on the patio...shoot.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Never too dark for bong hits under the stars Mel.

Wake n Bake it does a mind right


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you just call me Mel?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry great wake n bake this morning


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

Had pm once, got rid of it.(knocking on wood)

Now bud rot that is a whole different story.
One of the main reasons I quit the OD(except for a handful)


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  

Tis Friday.  Most importantly, it's payday.  Been hit pretty hard the last couple weeks so its a big relief.  

1 day til the kids will be busy cleaning..lmao.

Biu everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ..... great wake n bake this morning




:woohoo:

:lama:
:clap:
:headbang2:
:dancing:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

With the rains and it staying wet the bud rot is bad this yr for some plants. I dont know why but it seems the a clone plant is more likely to get bud rot than a plant grew from seed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

Really Ozzy? Why in the world would that be?  You were right it is nice and warm and dark out there... I smoked a part of a joint and that was a great idea you guys had...biu,
Good morning SM.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Dont know for sure was reading thru my old grow logs and just noticed that I had not seen bud rot on but 4 plants that were seeds and 15 plants that were clones with bud rot in the past 12 yrs.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

That is strange and interesting.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

Worried about a couple of friends in CO. 

One posted on another site that his house is wrecked, that the river was 400 miles wide, his car was gone, his motorcycle gone, and he was in a life and death situation. No word from him since. It's really scary, and I'm really scared for him.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like I found my next research project


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Sending Thought and Prayers to all the ppl in Co

HI Mel you crossed my mind earlier


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh dear Mel, no wonder you are worried.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

Thinking of all the people CO. Even you Hick


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Bet Hick grabbed the sheep and headed for the top of the mountians


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

I bet Hick rode that sheep to the top of the mountain:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Bet your right walking behind would have just made for a bunch of behind the bushes stops:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

400 miles wide?  Holy ****!!!!!!!!!!  I'm worried for you now Mel.

Ready for the biu session?  Who took my green lighter?


----------



## cubby (Sep 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

48* should only top out at 72* today, fall is rushing in. 

Hitting a little C-99 and some Snowcap, and doing a bit of straightening up around the place. I'm having a window contractor come by later today. 12 new windows got to be put in before the snow flies, around here that's like a month and a half away.


The flooding in Co is crazy. Too bad they can't capture all that water and send it to Texas, they never have enough water.
I know the guy *Melvan* was talking about (same site) his posts sounded very serious, hoping he and his people are o.k.. The destructive power of nature is awe inspiring.


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

Cubby, after reading what he said, I've been really worried. Actually woke up in the middle of the night and it was the first thing I thought.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 13, 2013)

best wishes to the coloradolady, the hickster, and all the coloroadoians out there---thinking of you---hope you and yours be safe and sound


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*




> 4U, let's see the new ink.






She is still healing..but she looks awesome :lama:



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice ink 4u. I cancelled the tat I was planning, just glad things changed before I got it


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

:holysheep: :batman: 

I had some yucca extract that the humidity got to. Made it a sheet of goo.

Place in oven to see if I could dry it out.

Well the dang thing smells like dinner and raised up like a loaf of bread

Anyone else have this situation?

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like yuc bread now to me


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

As hungry as I am right now, I am about ready to try it as it sure smells good


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Time for a bacon and egg biscuit for me


----------



## cubby (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice *4U*, I wish I had room for more ink, but both arms are covered as is my back and chest. The only place left on my torso is my belly....I ain't getting no belly tattoos.  




I was actually hoping my guess was right........I'd like to see someone with a tattoo of two red pandas wrestling over a fig newton.... 



But yours is nice.......maybe go back for a touch up and add at least one red panda.  



:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Yuc bread, lololol.

Love the tat 4u.  Wish I had boobs like those.  

Well damn, listen to this ****:

I got tired of the same hair stylist I'd seen for 2 decades and found a new one.  Her husband died from a fluke infection after a minor surgery about the time I found a new stylist, YIKES!!!   I LOVED what the new girl did with my hair and saw her a few times.  One day I called to make an appt and she she said she wasn't doing hair anymore because she was starting chemo and radiation for cancer.  I find yet another stylist.   She wasn't as good as the gal who got cancer but I still liked what she did...So I texted her just now.  She's been in the hospital since mid July recovering from a horrific car accident.  She showed me pics of her car- she's very lucky to be alive!!!!!!!

Here I am, needing a cut as well has my shaggy-haired teenage son.  I'm almost afraid to find anyone as it seems I only curse them.  :-0. Maybe I should go to beauty school to learn to cut my own hair, but crap!!!  Hate to think of what could happen to me then!!!!!

I give up.  My son and I will grow our hair to our ankles...

Sigh.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

From the sound of it SM it would be safer for the stylist Bet you walk into a saloon and they all run for the back door


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

I have toxic hair, lol.

Gonna behave on your date tonight ozz?  Don't forget the condoms lol.

Pax to the rescue.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmmm.....Yall ready for e-mj?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't get it..lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

Good thing I stopped in before heading out, SM those's were the last thing on my mind.

Got my new coverall on, fresh shaven and feet clean so it out I go


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

You put it on already Ozzy? Don't you know the "coverall" should stay in the pack until the time is right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Coverall?

Hope everyone's enjoying their evening, esp u ozz.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
cubby has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2013)

E-MJ...is like e-cigs....a portable vaporizor..use BHO

Still love the Bong

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

Coveralls For those of us that practice safe sex the minute we walk out the door


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Well that was a quickie lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

it's intermission time setting here burning I'm on MP she's on Facebook


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2013)

:stoned:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 14, 2013)

A early good morning to my pothead friends........ I'm off to the woods today......... have a great day...... and hit that thang like you mean it.
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

a cool 49 here

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

:ciao: BHCers:48:

Fog and 47 here
:bolt: fish should be biting

Loaded and waiting for yall

:bong::bong::bong2::bong2::bongin::bongin:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 14, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> cubby has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.



Naughty bear, naughty naughty naughty.

Getting ready for some of my peeps to come and party. Got to do some cooking (but not some cleaning, lol)

BIU! All day!

Ozzy must have had a good date, no post from him yet.

Edited to add: I should have read further back Ozzy, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao: BHCers:48:
> 
> Fog and 47 here
> :bolt: fish should be biting
> ...




Im on my way. It may take awhile,,,Im a Weedhopper. And dont try using me for bait.


----------



## cubby (Sep 14, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

54* and sunny. 

it's time for a little C-99 and breakfast, while I clear out my message folder... 


Then I'm gonna' grab my tackle box and meet up with *Ozzy* and*WeedHopper*, what are we fishing for? Bass? 
*WeedHopper* would have the advantage, you know all the fish would be "lured" towards him... 


*Melvan*, enjoy your party, but you better frisk your guests.......Some of them may be carrying that devil weed....._MARIJUANA_...:hubba: 
WHat kind of grub you puttin' out *Mel*?



let's do this....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2013)

I need to biu and be back...i am late.  Enjoy your fishing and company and all good stuff this weekend guys!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

You boys go fishin, I'm going to Mel's.

I went to bed by 1am, that's kinda early.  I still have lots of cleaning to do, or rather the kids do, lmao.

Ozz, glad you had a good time.

Thanks for clarifying 4u.

Slept in rose?  It's good for ya.  

Hi weedhopper, think were done with the 100s now?  And 49, man I'm jealous of you guys with the cool temps.  Here in big d, fall only seems to last for a month, same with spring, lol.

Still having a hair cut dilemma.  My sons bangs are a good inch below his eyes.  I don't really care how long the rest of it is...

Biu folks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2013)

Covers going on today....

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

Every fished for rc boats? 2 boys where playing with one and it quit on them. So I cast at it til I snagged it. We play with it and got it back running. Had a ball playing with that thing might just have to get one.

It's BIU time :bongin::bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

DIY Ozzy

Weed whip motor


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2013)

:bong:  gorgeous day!  Y'all enjoy!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

Trim..Trim...Trim....


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2013)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 15, 2013)

good morning BHC........ hope your high as you want to be........ I'm enjoying some Pineapple chunk this morning....... love the skunk in it........ head rushes to all.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

:ciao: morning everybody:48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 15, 2013)

Morning. Got a bit of the "weed sluggishness" for a a hang over, guests are sleeping upstairs as driving soon became a non-option. 

Made a big pot of home made sauce and pasta, garlic bread, salad. We sat in the kitchen, we smoked. We sat in the living room, we smoked. We sat around the fire, we smoked. Oh, and then we smoked, and then smoked just a bit more to make sure we hadn't forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

Good morning ALL, good morning Duck

Hi Orange, you are up and attum this morning... G13, that sounds good to me..

Mel, sounds like you had a wonderful party with wonderful food. BIU peeps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> We sat in the kitchen, we smoked. We sat in the living room, we smoked. We sat around the fire, we smoked. Oh, and then we smoked, and then smoked just a bit more to make sure we hadn't forgotten how to do it.




Sounds like the same party circle I run in. Mel

I don't check the keys unless the jug comes out. If the liqueur is flowing it's "hand over the keys or fight" I ain't seeing NO friends die over a drink.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

:bong:

anyone seen the TV remote


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :bong:
> 
> anyone seen the TV remote


 
Look in the fridge--I think you put it there last night when you were high.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Look in the fridge--I think you put it there last night when you were high.




:doh:

your right....its right next to the Budlight Lime

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 15, 2013)

Guests just left. My house looks like there was a party, but I don't care. Mel the housewife doesn't punch in until tomorrow. And she's already let the boss know she'll be late.

Melvan is watching the rest of the game and toking a joint


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2013)

God evening MP family.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

Mel, i know that feeling when you close the door on the last guest and take a breath and say that was fun..i am exhausted. Good for you.

Hey WH, how you doing? I just smoked a joint of some skunk, it was a good decision.  Have i mentioned that it is HOT OUTSIDE?????


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC........ mmmm mmmm good....... nothing like the first hit of the day.


----------



## cubby (Sep 16, 2013)

:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2013)

Monday

:doh:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2013)

Good morning bongers,

Had a terrific thunder and lightning and down pour last night followed by wind, thankfully, the girls got pretty wet so i am glad for the wind.  The temp has dropped and i am happy.  We were at a memorial service when the storm hit and when i was singing rolling thunder it was rolling outside... Scary drive home in the dark at storm... Made me think of Colorado and all the water..those poor people!
A new day now... I am up for it...oh let me get my solo.  BIU peeps.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 16, 2013)

I gotta start partying only half the weekend, my old bones can't handle all weekend any more.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

:ciao: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2013)

2:stoned:2type


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 2:stoned:2type



 not quite there smart guy---i do have a couple trimming injuries to the fingers though:cry:  

how you be today on this beautiful fall morning :48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---i do have a couple trimming injuries to the fingers though:cry:
> 
> :48:




You still trim :laugh:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2013)

top o the morn to my mp peeps!

Hope everyone in CO is safe. 

:smoke1: for those who didn't make it...


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You still trim :laugh:




:chuck: :rofl: imagine that


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2013)

:bong: til your 2:stoned:2type


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello everyone.  

Biu, I'm going to bed, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2013)

Going to bed sounds good... You must be tired SM.

Just had a little Northern lights... i like that stuff. 

BIU Peeps.
High mr fist.... How the heck are you?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi  droped y bong i'm out had to take the slide and a water bottel and geto it  qq  pce


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... wake and bake with coffee........ got a friend having surgery for throat cancer and then he starts radiation after surgery....... ever since I quit smoking 25 years ago...... I've begged him to quit....... and the doc said straight up it was due to his smoking cigs.......... he doesn't know I grow....... I know he is fixing to be in a lot of misery/pain....... would like to help my old pot smoking buddy out. ....... not sure where to start....... don't even know if he will be able to inhale smoke....... vapor may be an option........ or edibles...... never done edibles....... I'm thinking about making him some hash so he can take fewer hits to get relief....... and yall hit that thang like you mean it and put those nasty cigs down and smoke more pot.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:



			
				SM said:
			
		

> Biu, I'm going to bed, lol.




:holysheep: Did my clock quit or something?

Sorry to hear about your friend G-13 I would go the edible route at first. Coughing may hurt to much

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats Mel, on winning BOTM :woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 17, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

 50* and cloudy. Having a little breakfast. Smoking a little Snowcap. Good morning so far.

*G-12*, I agree with *Duck*, I would go the edible route. Smoking or vaping would just aggravate the throat. Good of you to look out fot your friend.:aok: 

*Mom*, you're going back to bed??? I was hoping you'd swing by and clean a few of my closets for me... 

*RoseBud* I too like that NL, it's my favourite by far.

*Mel*, Excellent job on the Buckeye Purple, congrats lady, take a bow :clap:  

The rest of you Bong Wrastlers....let's do it...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 17, 2013)

whatup peeps,hope all is well....BIU and have a great day


----------



## Melvan (Sep 17, 2013)

First time I've ever won anything on the forums ever, lol.

Got a day ahead of spending Hubby's paycheck on stupid little things like groceries and electricity. I hate going to town, no one there knows how to drive.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2013)

Mel you sound like me. Just got to get into the right mindframe:bong::joint::joint: almost there:joint: I off to the farmers market this yrs apples ae coming in:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mel nice purp plant you got there.....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2013)

I am off to divorce court... not for us thankfully.
I have smoked, but not enough...

BIU for me ya'll.

mel, it is bout time you won..that is a beauty!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

:ciao: morning all---finally feeling like fall around here---still getting a bit hot and humid late in the day

g13---i too suggest the edibles too---anything related to the smoking is not gonna help him quit

congrats mel---i just love the purps  

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 17, 2013)

Wasn't too bad today, except for having to ride behind someone doing 30 in a 55 on a road you can't pass, grrrrrrr! 

And, I did skip the grocery store. There were way too many cars in the parking lot, and I don't toke before I drive, so I was not in the frame of mind to deal with the crowd.

It's feeling like fall here today too, nice to have the house opened up and a/c shut off.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2013)

I just hate that Mel.

What a day here...Caught a baby snake and put it in an aquarium. Went to buy a new radio for my Jeep, bought a cd player instead:doh: Took that back and they did not have any radios, had to go to 2 different store to find a cheap radio Doesn't anybody listen to the radio anymore? Got the radio installed and it doesn't sound to bad... coming from a deaf guy.... At least now I can listen to the Buckeyes and Browns Still trying to figure out what those to RCA connectors go to, anyone know?

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2013)

Good Morning  BHC :ciao:

Beautiful morning here

BIU:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 18, 2013)

good morning BHC...... nothing like having two girls hanging on the line and another fat girl waiting to get wacked and trimed....... life is good. head rushes all around and hit that thang like you mean it.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, it's 8:30 and I'm up. I guess after 3 weeks of Hubby's new job I'm on a day schedule. Damn! Last night we went to bed at 10 like a couple of old coots.

Chilly, grey, and if I didn't know better, I'd call those snow clouds in the sky.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs.

It is very chilly here today...In the upper 50's wow, that is a wonderful change.

The cute delivery guy will make his last stop at my house today for a very long time I hope.  Gonna get some more of the Alaska thunder...

When times are tense and it seems everyone around you are a little whacked, I am thankful I can bring my coffee and my joint  to BHC, where all the folks are hopefully stoned and enjoying life. BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2013)

Postcard day here suppose to get to the mid 70's.
And S-U-N-N-Y

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely 61 with sun here this morning. There was a layer of fog this morning just right for walking along smoking a joint by the river.

Listening to the Buckeyes and Browns:huh: no wonder your deaf. You strained your ears trying to here a score from either one


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Listening to the Buckeyes and Browns:huh: no wonder your deaf. You strained your ears trying to here a score from either one



If you're going to insult my guys then I invoke the "No Sports" rule from the T.O.U. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2013)

What day is it?  Guess what day it is.  Can you guess what day it is?  (I love that commercial).

Morning duck, Mel, grower and Rosebud.  I think that I will join you all with a latte and a bowl.  

It is cooling down here also.  It is 51 but it feels cooler.  The high only getting to 66.  It is supposed to be 36 tonight, so I will be covering the tomatoes and peppers tonight.  We usually have a nice Indian summer here, but fall is in the air already.

Mel, colder and damp feeling here, too.  I find the older I get, the earlier I go to bed.  Ten is about the norm now.  I do enjoy mornings though--hated them when I was younger.  I can't seem to sleep in anymore.  Beautiful color on that Buckeye--are they normally that purple? 

Grower, life is good!  What have you got hanging :giggle: (by that I mean strains) and what is ready to chop.  

Rosebud, I got an inexpensive espresso machine so I can join you in the mornings with a latte and a bowl.  I am so jealous that you can just call the dispensary and have a cute guy bring stuff right to your door.  I would think I'd died and gone to heaven.  You enjoy yourself enough for both of us.

Duck, I am needing a new radio/CD player for the Jeep (no radio stations in the mountains), any suggestions (I am poor so nothing too expensive or fancy)?

I am planning on doing a lot of nothing, except to tend to the garden today.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## cubby (Sep 18, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

60* and raining here. Supposed to go up to 85* today, so it's gonna' be a sticky one.

I'm having a little breakfast, coffee, and Cindy-99. My Christmas catalogue came in the mail yesterday....:woohoo: . So I'm perusing their wares :hubba: They have 1,000 foot reels of heavy duty wire with receptacles already connected......all I have to do is select and screw in the lights.
I find myself in a precarious position..........perched mid-way between a heart attack and an orgasm.... 

*RoseBud*, the delivery guy doesn't have to stop coming by.......now you can invite him for a coffee and show him your stuff. I bet he'd like that, sorta' a bus drivers holiday.

*Melvan*, there's nothing wrong with going to bed at 10 o'clock, the "Old Coots" part, I'd be worried... 
And why is it that "Coots" are always old? I've never heard of young coots, or even middle aged coots. They must start out as young coots and ripen into true cootiness over the years. I'd like to spot one in the developmental  stages of cootness.

*G-13*, congrats on the harvesting....I think...  With all this hanging, whacking, and trimming...I not sure if you're harvesting or involved in a feud.  


let's do this peeps...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2013)

*THG* I bought a Boss for $49.95 from Mierers(sp.??) and a connector from Wally World Crap for $10...Fits right in but I do need to come up with something to cover the gap in the dash. Old radio was huge and cassette compared to this one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2013)

65*  today  and need take Kandi get her Hair cutt...Meeting with a couple that wants to buy the Shop today...they offering 3 times what we have into it....may just do that....Have a couple more plants to Harvest....more trimming outback...oh  and plenty of :bong1: Rips

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

:aok:4u good luck make those $$$$$


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 18, 2013)

THG........I have a The Ultimate and Super Lemon Haze hanging on the sting....... in the closet on day 68 of flower another Super Lemon Haze...........  got 3 Hashberrys at almost 4 weeks in flower....... got one Satori at 2 weeks in flower........ just placed in flower a Deadhead and another Satori(clone).


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

that's awesome 4U

gonna take a :bong2: rip real quick here...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice line up G13....sounds yummy at your house.

4U, wow, good luck.

Cubby "perched mid-way between a heart attack and an orgasm.." that made me laugh and laugh.

Good to hear from you THG... I miss ya! Glad your having latte's.  Soon we will have satori to go with that...yay.

Hi Ozzy!

BIU!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning to all. I am about to Smoke a bowl of Purp Krytonite,,and work in my yard.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

:bong: a dab will do ya

:stoned: :ciao:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

Cubby, a coot is a species of duck that become pests when they get older. Old coots make it hard for hunters to get the more desirable species of ducks that they tend to hang around. Old coots are also known for running after people and being aggressive, while younger birds are more timid and stand offish.

So, I think that's probably why a grumpy old person is called an old coot.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

mornin *Rose*:ciao:

How are your OD's doing?

Howdy *Melvan*, *Orange*, *G13,* *cubby*, *4U*, *, Weedhopper*, *THG* and *pcduck* and all ya'll bongers out there!:ciao:

*4U*, you getting any pm on those monsters over there? Saw those pics, bud. Probably the most beautiful OD girls I've seen grown on this side of the Pass :cool2:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

2:02 2+2=4, all the numbers are there, so that makes it near enough to 4:20 for me


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *4U*, you getting any pm on those monsters over there? Saw those pics, bud. Probably the most beautiful OD girls I've seen grown on this side of the Pass :cool2:



Why you sucking up? You owe money or something?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> 2:02 2+2=4, all the numbers are there, so that makes it near enough to 4:20 for me



IT's always 4:20 in my world


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IT's always 4:20 in my world


:yeahthat:

Thanks Rose,greeneyes......... no feud Cubby not yet anyway.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Why you sucking up? You owe money or something?




No, I've seen quite a few OD's in my time and those are literally some of the best od plants for western Washington I've ever seen. 

Most get pm or don't get enough light or they get ghosted or the grower just doesn't know what to do.

p.s. Meoooow kitten! fft fft! :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

Our ol'little bald buddy does grow some of the best looking plant around anywhere.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2013)

It was nice of you 7G to say "on this side of the pass"...that was a compliment to me Mel, I am just sure of it. I am on the other side of the pass, you see.

7G,My outdoor is a worry. They are all cloudy and some have a little amber. If this was indoors i would harvest,,but these buds are toooooooo little!!!!!! to harvest. 

For the record, 4U has the most beautiful garden on any side of any pass... He rocks it, plain and simple, the best.

I love my cute delivery guy. I will miss him... He always stays an hour and he talks and is cute and has pot in a nice white bag...what's not to like. Oh, and very expensive jeans i have never heard of.  BIU....


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

Rose, what are you doing checking out his jeans, lol. Does Mr. RB stay in the room when cute delivery guy arrives? LOL

Still so cold here, and drippy. Next 4 days are nothing but grey, showers, and cold. Not conducive to unmolded od buds that's for sure.

8:59 Vape it Up!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there anything you can do to protect your buds Mel?


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

In a guerilla, not really. Most of the local guys are just going to have to take a loss, whether it's to mold or harvesting early

 If they're good growers they cleared all the sapling trees and brush that block airflow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:


1,2,3 down


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:
4,5 down


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

6,7 down

I'm :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:48::stoned:

8 down and off to bed


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2013)

Godd Morning BHC :ciao:

Foggy here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good morning bhc.... a little cooler here this morning..... still going to be hot here today........... done with the harvesting for a month or so....... working on my curing process....... got my china made humidity thingys like Hick said............. so far so good....... hope your stoned to the bone..... I am.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

light drizzle here 

9, 10 down


----------



## Melvan (Sep 19, 2013)

Good morning all. Drippy and grey here today, tomorrow, and the next day. 

Sitting on the porch drinking my coffee. And I actually have no errands to run or any reason to drive today, so it's time to..........

WAKE AND BAKE


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

11,12,13 down

Ozzy:fly::stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2013)

Ozzy, what are counting? Joints??? Oh man, i hope you can't smoke 13 joints...

Good morning peeps.  Good morning Duck.... 

I guess I am going to try my hand at making simpson oil. I have a friend who needs it and I will have lots of trim.... My cute dispensary guy says they are looking for someone that has it and will buy it..what do you think guys? I would use everclear and a rice cooker OUTSIDE. Maybe i could provide some for the dispensary?  I will be studying up on that.
It is 48 degrees here this morning...feels great.

Mel, don't you love a day where you can do anything you want? Enjoy not going anywhere.
G13 what did you get that hick told you to get?

I am off to deal with some alaska thunder  yay.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Started at Midnight goal is 46 by midnight. Be friends here soon. Then it's shroooooooooooooom time, throw away the cork and tap the keg
:ciao::48:


14,15 down


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2013)

Joints???? wow!!!! i am too old to party like that... I have always been too old I think.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

yep Joints bong hit would be easy. Got challenge our self every once in awhile


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rose I had to go look it up....... it is called a Hygrometer....... I ordered 10 0f them........ put them in the quart jars....... makes it easy to know whats going on in your jars.

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Hygrometer-Humidity-Temperature-Meter-Probe-O0-/111165993058?pt=US_Weather_Meters&hash=item19e2027062


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, very cool g13, that is awesome...

ozzy, I couldn't agree with you more...lofty goals are what gets through this life..  I just don't understand how you can be typing... Are you smoking one kind or are you mixing it up?   Good luck with your goals and please keep us posted.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

typing very slowly It's when the shrooms kick in typing becomes unpossible

in the mix is my skunk, ad x pe, sour blue moonshine, gooey x purple empress, blackberry and 2 unmarked jars, rolled up 46 yesterday and mixed up the joints what ever comes to hand is next to go up in smoke


----------



## cubby (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

72* and 77% humidity.......sticky.

*RoseBud*, good luck with the Simpson oil. In my opinion...if you can help some folks out_ and_ put a few bucks in your pocket...go for it and best of luck.


*Melvan*, sitting on the porch with coffee, weed, and no errands sounds nice...but be careful of the coyotes. They're attracted to coffee and weed, it's what all the world famous coyote hunters used for bait, but they had to stop because they kept finding middle aged housewives caught in their live traps...   And that's a catch and release _no one_ wanted to help with.  


Where's *Smokinmom* been? Ain't heard from her for a couple days. 


What time is it?......Oh Yeah...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

16,17 dowm 17 down in typing last post


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ozzie:woohoo:

I was wondering the same thing cubby...she went to bed early one night and have not been heard from since.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Talk Like a Pirate Day is upon us again

(RNN) &#8211; Arrgh, avast and ahoy ye scurvy dogs, dance the peg-leg jig, hang scalawags from the yardarm and grog the buckos in the bilge wagon. 

MOREAdditional LinksOr whatever. 

Sept. 19 marks the 11th annual Talk Like a Pirate Day. Coincidentally, it's also Try Not to Strangle Your Co-Workers Who Are Incessantly Talking Like Pirates Day.

The event is the brainchild of John "Ol' Chumbucket" Baur, his wife, Tori "Mad Sally" Baur, and their pal, Mark "Cap'n Slappy" Summers

TLAPD has its own website. There's a Facebook page with 76,000 fans, Slappy tweets year-round, and there's a Flickr Gallery  of fan photos.

The Baurs, who came from Oregon before they moved to the Caribbean and then to New Orleans, have their own blog, Bayou Time, which is published under their real names and details the activities of the whole family, John, Max Tori, Millie and Kate.

In case you haven't gotten your fill of piratical verbiage by close of business Thursday, be sure to check out John Baur's and Summers' blog, The Ship's Log O' the Festerin' Boil, which features a multiple-episode, serialized yarn about the fictional adventures of their alter-egos, written entirely in pirate dialect.

hxxp://youtu.be/U8_NlNSINbA


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Duck:48:

:ciao::48:

18, 19 was half smok :rant: drop in cofee


----------



## cubby (Sep 19, 2013)

*G-13*, all due respect friend..........we just got rid of an idiot who talked like a backwards backwoodsman,.....I'm not intentionally seeking out people who talk like pirates..........and I'm avoiding the renaissance festival as well.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *G-13*, all due respect friend..........we just got rid of an idiot who talked like a backwards backwoodsman,.....I'm not intentionally seeking out people who talk like pirates..........and I'm avoiding the renaissance festival as well.


 

LMAO........ I don't miss the Yuals myself.:huh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Yall au be gla I type englash

my talk'n'type program just responds with :huh::huh:huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:

19, 20 down


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 19, 2013)

they said it's yo b-day ozzy

HAPPY B-DAY BRO


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2013)

OZZY!!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy happy b-day Ozzy, Enjoy the j's


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone:48:

21 down slowin down lungs tired


----------



## cubby (Sep 19, 2013)

Get those lungs in gear Birthday Boy, those joints arent gonna' smoke themselves...Happy B-Day *Ozzie*...:smoke1: :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Party getting started now

22,23 ,24, 25 in the air the keg is tapped,round of burgers on thr grill

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm getting a contact high from ozzy....... from reading his post.
Enjoy your birthday Ozzy..........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

Mmmmm   Beeer

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2013)

Went to the grocery store and seen something unusual.

The had potato chips that are Chicken and Waffle Flavor

I passed on those.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 19, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :
> *Melvan*, sitting on the porch with coffee, weed, and no errands sounds nice...but be careful of the coyotes. They're attracted to coffee and weed, it's what all the world famous coyote hunters used for bait, but they had to stop because they kept finding middle aged housewives caught in their live traps...   And that's a catch and release _no one_ wanted to help with.



No coyote is going to mess with one of The Real Housewives of Appalachia.


Happy Bday Ozzy, this toke's for you. :smoke1:  and this one:smoke1: 
and this one:smoke1: and this one:smoke1: and this one:smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks all been a good one


I drink to remember
I drink to forget
Fallen Heros


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

10 left lungs hurting but by midnight I'll make it

not doing this again til next yr that is


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Went to the grocery store and seen something unusual.
> 
> The had potato chips that are Chicken and Waffle Flavor
> 
> I passed on those.




Ahh  man...I thought same...than I buy some..they real good


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

down to 4 and not trying to make it tooooooooooooo drunk


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

:ciao::48:

44 in the air


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 20, 2013)

:bong:




rollin the dank nuggs.....


hope yall doing ok


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 20, 2013)

good morning BHC....... hope your day is has plenty of hits. Where is SM....... I did see it is raining in Texas this morning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2013)

Sure is a lot of spam today...and still dont understand how a Spammer can post so many posts ...when I try the site tells me I have to wait 60 sec  between posts????

Thats bunk azz shyyt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

:cry: didnt make it

:rant: it's pcduck's fault too. we haven't been having the BUI practice sessions:laugh:

Yep 4u is spammer friday. looks to me like he's shopping for a cell, jail that is gray wall, steel bar and cavity searches


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC ::ciao:

Was wondering what breakfast meat I was going to have, but now I know

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacon????


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2013)

SPAM it is not just for lunch anymore


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2013)

Time to get The GROW on

For those that arent ....thats your loss

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2013)

morning all---what's the haps


----------



## Melvan (Sep 20, 2013)

Good morning all

*Ozzy* What a light weight, couldn't finish all those joints, lol.

Friday is the best day because it's Wake-N-Bake Project Runway day!


----------



## cubby (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning BHC,

What's with all the spam???

*4U*, what's going on in the garden today?

Anyone heard from *Sm*?

*Ozzy*, it looks like you better get in some practice for next year....I'll help...:48: :48: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2013)

:ciao:  *cubby*....

The rains move in again today and will stay untill Mon..so just keeping an eye on the cover and Looking for Rot...The Shed is up in full swing other than the Flower room...I emptied it out to clean and paint..Moved the 6 plants I had out under the Cover...Hope they finish out there..as they have 3 weeks left on 2  and 2 weeks on the others....And than we start Harvesting outback  in Ovtober.......Hope your well and High

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for asking about me guys.  I'm fine, maybe a slight funk but what's new.  

Ozz, happy belated my friend!  Sounds like you really enjoyed it.  

G13, yes, RAIN!  It's a miracle!  76 for a high today, and low 80s for the weekend.  Midweek back into the 90s..lol.

Missed everyone.  High to all.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2013)

:bongin: on the :57 :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2013)

Howdy folks. Very wet day here,,, and boy did we ever need the rain.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2013)

:35

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

practice for 4:20:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2013)

:11 :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2013)

Yummmmm,,,GirlScout Cookies,,, and Cold Water and Ice in the Bong.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 21, 2013)

Morning all. My monitor went out on my desktop so I'm stuck on only my phone for a couple of days.

 Still raining here. Been raining for 3 days basically. Although yesterday was kind of warm and sunny and humid.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

:ciao::48:

:rant:Rain, rain dont need rain here and they're saying 1 to 2 inches. 

Mel it's creek watching time around here. You keep your eyes open and STAY SAFE.

BIU BHCers


----------



## pcduck (Sep 21, 2013)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

Raining with a major temperature drop.

BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

Temp drop I can handle just don't need the rain right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

Good morning growers and bongers and smoker and tokers.

I harvested a pink moma yesterday... got the beginnings to make the simpson oil. I am not going to try to sell it to a dispensary and I going to make it for mr rb, and my girlfriend and her husband that is ill.   I am going to try a very tiny trial of 1/4 pound shake/buds and I am using everclear as the solvent. I have to drive to Oregon to get the strong stuff.
Thats what's going on here
Hope you are all well and happy, and Ozzy, how you doing after your big ole party?  
Good morning Duck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

Today good Rose yesterday uugggguu throat was sore had a little opium for relief tho


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

ozzy, i am just glad you are alive and can type and tell us about it...wow dude. you the stoner man!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2013)

Morning friends....we have rains here and the covers are holding nice..my other Girl leaves today for the new Pad...will be just me and the Boy now:yay:...

*Rose*...Best of luck on the RSO,,and Ive read that Everclear is better than iso...is that what you need go Get?....I can get ya some girl..save ya half the trip

Got the OPP grow on....a few tapping out

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good morning BHC......... lmao Rose........ would be hard to top ozzy's hardcore stoner bday smoke a thon............ hope you all are high as you wanna be.


----------



## cubby (Sep 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

49* and sunny, a bit cool out there this morning, just the way I like it.


*RoseBud*, good luck with the simpson oil. I used to love Everclear...Kamikazes, White Russians, ...any drink that called for Vodka, I'd substitute Everclear, mmmmm.
Did you harvest a Pink Momma from the yard? 
If you take *4U* up on his offer you could see his yard...and Kandi.  


*4U*, what's OPP?? *O*ther *P*eoples* P*ot ?


Alright BHC let's get this day started right...BIU :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Cubby, hi. Yes the pink moma from the yard came down. She was solid cloudy trics and i didn't want her to go amber, I like her a lot as a day time smoke. Not crazy like satori, but still an up. I have 2 pounds of wet trim, and i figure that will get me 1/2 pound dry and I will make the simpson oil with that and it can be daytime simpson oil and the Nurse larrys, remember I have 4 of them, they will be the night time oil..They are to start out with the size of  1/2 of a piece of short grained rice. three times a day. and work up from there. It takes a pound of pot to make 4GRAMS of oil...amazing. My gf is really sick with crohns and her husband has terrible MS and mr rb himself has lost 30 pounds since retirement and I fear something is wrong, so lets treat it..Maybe his  is just the MS, i don't know.  So the hard part will be getting my super straight republican friend to do it!  

I would so love to spend some time in 4U's yard...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

OPP is Oceanside Purple Paki


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Ozzy, I needed to know that....I couldn't get in over there.


----------



## cubby (Sep 21, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OPP is Oceanside Purple Paki





I got some of those. They were gifted to me from a friend in Wa.  I just didn't pick up on the acronym.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2013)

morning everybody---cool and a bit damp here---seems fall has finally arrived---turned on the heater for the 1st time to take the chill out of the house---good to see those on the trail with the opp---dropped mine yesterday---all are sunk and soaking for about 26 hours---hope all you all are safe and sound---finally finished harvesting and sorting the gsc x og beans---they be ready to roll out next week


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2013)

Morning Friends.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 21, 2013)

Why does neem oil have to smell like butt?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 21, 2013)

what up folks,just thought Id stop by and say hey,supose to get some rain today,much needed,3 weeks without a drop.....biu and have a great weekend....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

:ciao::48: MrFist good seeing you


Mel IDK but smelling of butt is about as close a description as I've seen. Smelled sewer plants that smelled better:huh:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A bit chilly here at 53

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunrise here :20 after the hour

:bongin: here at :20 after the hour :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good Morning BC........ Hey Ozzy did you take my green lighter?......... can't find it....... thought you might have seen it.......... time to dirty up the nice clean bong. Hope your stoned as you wanna be.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

It's with your bong G13

Get them loaded SUNDAY MORNING BIU SESSION now in progress


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't find my little bong either. 

Good morning bong hogs!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

:ciao: Rose just missed you but I'm still on over there


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

Rain Rain Rain

cover is holding nice...there are a few pools on top but no issues....Newxt year I will add more pvc...I may need to drop some more those Pink Mamas  if they finish that quik outside....My Purple Diesel is cloudy with some Ambers..But Im running her as Long as poss...just think...Oct is just a week away...:yay:  which meens Large fan leafs get taken off......

TMT:bolt::bong:


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

I know my bong is tiny and dirty...lol.  Is BHC#707 taken?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome VR72...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

VallejoReaper72 said:
			
		

> View attachment 208977
> 
> 
> I know my bong is tiny and dirty...lol.  Is BHC#707 taken?






Looks like your 707 :aok:


Now fire that :bong1:


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looks like your 707 :aok:
> 
> 
> Now fire that :bong1:



Certainly will do!  It's already 9:00 and I still haven't smoked this Sunday morning!  What's wrong with that picture?!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

welcome :48:VR72

Hope the rains go another way for you 4u


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 22, 2013)

welcome vr72 well it tried to rain last night,front came through and drizzled for about an hour or so,not enough for anything.....BIU peeps and have a great day


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 22, 2013)

hai peeps


----------



## Melvan (Sep 22, 2013)

Spending the day vaping and watching Supernatural reruns. Still no computer, sucks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2013)

Watchen my Cowboys kick butt.:hubba:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 22, 2013)

just thought i'd drop in n say hello,  been going thro some personal stuff,  but will b better next week

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 22, 2013)

how do I qualify for a number,,, been gone for while

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> how do I qualify for a number,,, been gone for while
> 
> lovbnstoned  :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:



post pic of your smoking device then go to the first page of this thread pick a number not used and it's yours


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

You qualify! All you do is go to the first post and pic a number..And a bong is important.
Sorry your having stress, good luck.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ still haven't found my green lighter....... I last saw it Saturday night...... I was here taking bong hits with Ozzy, Rose and SM........ Ozzy said I  left it with my bong........ I think SM must have gotten it....... SM if you find a light green bic with the warning sticker still on the side it most likely is mine.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

G13, it is with my little bong... missing. If it turns up, I will use it, thanks.

It is 4:44 in the am and I wonder why I am up. I think a nap will be in order after coffee and bongs.

BIU PEEPS. 55 degrees here and the wind is howling and i am glad as it rained yesterday on my girls...wind always follows rain here in this area and for once I am glad.... BIU


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Wow has this been a weird summer/fall for temps here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 23, 2013)

Cold as a heck this morning. But news says sunny and 75 today. 

Got a new kitten yesterday.

Oh, and, Woof! Woof! Woof!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2013)

:ciao::welcome: to the BHC *VallejoReaper72*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

Monday morning BIU practice now in session

:ciao: 48 here this morning with fog.


----------



## cubby (Sep 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

55* and sunny.

*Mel*, what did you name the new kitten?  I like the name of the one you adopted out, Rameses (sp). It reminds me of Yul Brynner. 


When the universe opens up and exposes that place where all the odd socks go to when they disappear from the dryer, we'll find some little troll, sitting on a giant pile of socks with *RoseBuds* little bong and *G-13*'s lighter...and my hair...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2013)

Morning all.  Nice and cool here this morning.  I had a 4x latte and a little Beyond the Brain (1/2 Satori) and I can hardly sit still.  I have a little job in a few hours, so I am laying off for now.

Cubby, the big pile of socks is living at my house in the closet, but RB's little bong and G13's lighter aren't with them.  I'll keep looking....


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2013)

morning kids---i just love this time of year---cool nights/mornings giving way to sunny 70's---not to mention it's just about harvest time for all the od farmers:yay: 

gonna hang dry a few gooey plants today :woohoo:


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 23, 2013)

Monday morning and don't feel like going to work.  Texted my boss to see if he needs me, and he is not going to work either.  Texted another boss to see if he needs me to come in...no response yet.  Will I really be able to pull a 3 day weekend so I can baby my plants and work on some more hash oil?  I should know in an hour or so.  By 9:20 I should know.

BTW, it is 50 here, clear and brisk with an expected high of 70 degrees.  Beautiful day.  I love this time of year.  No matter where I go, I can detect the sweet smell of cannabis ripe for harvest!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy happy Monday.  Hope everyone is happy and high today.  Gotta practice for Tuesday so we can practice some more for Wednesday...lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy happy Monday.  Hope everyone is happy and high today.  Gotta practice for Tuesday so we can practice some more for Wednesday...lol.



Sounds like someone's meds are working


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 23, 2013)

12:20...time to enjoy my unexpected day off....

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 23, 2013)

Cubby the new kitten is Hubby's (right! Lol) and he named him Rascal. 

Ramses was named for the mummy in King of the Damned by Ann Rice. 

My daughter has a new kitten too, sister to Rascal. I have them both in the house with me today. Its so funny. Right now they're napping after a morning of a very rough play. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on the family member Mel. Do we get pictures?  I have one of my guard cat...let me get it for you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2013)

nice pics rb


----------



## Melvan (Sep 23, 2013)

Rose I'm stuck on my phone and can't figure out how to attach pics. Once I have my 'puter back I 'll probably post an albumn full. Lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

BHC Practice session in progress:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Biu.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Good morning BHC...... saw where there was snow in parts of the country yesterday....... still warm in my parts......... hope your all high as yu wanna be.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

Wish I could take a picture of how beautiful it is outside right now

Bright sun, no wind, the water is like a mirror and I have 2 fawns out in the driveway and a Great Blue Heron on the dock

And I am sitting inside BIU'ing some Psycho Crack:bong: Just a wonderful day


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2013)

Jealous of ducky. ..

Good morning bhc.  Happy Tuesday.  Have great daze.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

:hairpull:  I knew I should have not answered the phone.:hairpull: 

Well I am off to jump on a backhoe

After I pack the PAX

BIU :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 24, 2013)

Sitting on the porch watching kittens play in the sun. So much more fun than doing laundry. Lol


----------



## cubby (Sep 24, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Sitting on the porch watching kittens play in the sun. So much more fun than doing laundry. Lol




Imagine how much more fun it would be to watch Kittens do laundry...


Morning BHC,

56* and sunny, looks like it's gonna' be a nice day.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2013)

Good morning All!

Sounds like a beautiful day in a lot of the BHC world.  Duck, yours
sounded good. Don't answer the phone anymore. 

mel, laundry can wait... unless your naked.

Cubby, it is 55 here too and cloudy. Next week we are supposed to hit the 80's again. Good for the girls outside.

I am off for a routine blood test...no coffee. I better go.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2013)

Duck ain't you learned from me, that answering the phone cuts into your BIU time and kills the buzz

It's was 42 with pea soup fog here with a high 74 and no rain :yay: Any day without rain now is, one day closer to harvest with out the worry of bud rot


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm stoned....... all I can picture is the AF LAC duck running a backhoe while hitting a Vap pen....... while his cell phone is on the dash of his truck vibrating like crazy......... BTW...... hope duck called before he dug....... we've all seen the tv commercials.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

morning all---cool and crisp here---moving into the 80-90* range later---pretty severe drought conditions---rezzy capacities were released yesterday---1 rezzy is @ 8% and another smaller one is @ 47% capacity---least amount of rainfall since the drought of 1991---we gonna be in trouble soon if it turns to be another dry winter


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

*Rose* nothing is routine for me when it comes to Drs. and needles. Hope all is well with you.

*Ozzy* It was a buzz killer that is for sure They are going to need me the rest of this week into next week and beyond depending on the weather.

*G-13* That is funny:rofl:

Back and BIU'ing got a lot of making up to do:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2013)

Duck, I will join you!   Sorry you have to do the W word. And your morning sound absolutely beautiful too. Not to worry i am fine.

It is cold here 61 or something...Think maybe it is a good day for meatloaf and taters... We had sweet potatoes with maple syrup the other night... fall means cooking and liking it again.   BIU Peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

Rose Bud U can send some of that cool weather down here ,  could sure use it

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

someone told me about a software to get my pic's on here,  but I have lost it, when I had a get a new computer can anyone help me,  all feedback welcome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

I use Paint, I think it comes on most computers:confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, we will help you Lov. I couldn't figure it out forever. It helps if you are stoned I think.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 24, 2013)

PC ,,, the VA got me used to Needles n such,,  everytime I go in I have to give 5 to 8 tubes of blood,  I guess the vampires r getting thirsty  hahahahahah

lovbnstoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep duck:48: answering the phone is good for the wallet but hard on :stoned: time. Buddy stop by begging for help with a rental unit needing remodeled after a renter destroyed the place. I'll be do it all for the next few day.:huh:why I get myself into these messes.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> someone told me about a software to get my pic's on here, but I have lost it, when I had a get a new computer can anyone help me, all feedback welcome
> 
> lovbnstoned  :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:


 
it is free and easy to use....... have used it for years  hXXp://pixresizer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2013)

BIU Session now in progress:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## White Owl (Sep 24, 2013)

:icon_smile: Hey Ozzy thanks I am weaiting for everyone here in town to harvest and needed a good smoke out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2013)

:ciao: White Owl it's been awhile nice to see you again:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

:48: hold this while you be packin that bong *ozzy*


----------



## White Owl (Sep 24, 2013)

:joint: :48:   Just thought maybe I would find a solution to a sick plant problems we seem to be having out here. My buddies are in full bloom but the whole town is having blue dream problems. Either it tis the heat or the strain was bad genetics. I haven't found any sick plant issues that sound the same I will try to get pics but it appears to be taking over the whole neighborhood.


			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao: White Owl it's been awhile nice to see you again:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2013)

:ciao:  *White **Owl*...Nice too see you..Not sure about your Blue Dream issues  but Pictures would help...Hope yall figure it out

:bong:


----------



## White Owl (Sep 25, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *White **Owl*...Nice too see you..Not sure about your Blue Dream issues but Pictures would help...Hope yall figure it out
> 
> :bong:


Trying to get a good shot of them cell phone is crap! The plants look like they are flowering but then it also looks like mail seed pods developing instead HERMIES? I will try to get a shot ommorrow again for you. Enjoy growing I am!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 25, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... break out the good stuff and be as high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2013)

Good morning all!

Lov, here is a link to posting pictures. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/how_..._pictures.html  If that doesn't work get back to us.. 

BIU peeps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2013)

How to ruin a morning

Get up
Get dressed
Go to EDIT


Note to self QUIT LETTING PEOPLE THINK YOU DONT WORK Getting stoned is a full time job that you have to work hard at to maintain


----------



## cubby (Sep 25, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

60* and sunny, it's gonna be a beautiful day in the neighbourhood, a beautiful day in the neighbourhood, would you be my, could you be my, won't you be my Bonger.  

*Ozzy*, I may have a solution to your conundrum....
you get up;
get dressed; 
go to ....(the W word)

but if you get up.....and _DON'T_ get dressed...nobody will call you into work (well not a second time... )

*White Owl*, I have no idea who you are but :welcome:  and best of luck with your plant problems.

On your mark,..... get set........:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2013)

morning :ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

:bong2:

good morning y'all :stoned:

pot o' the mornin to heads everywhere....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2013)

BIU :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

evening to my evening tokers

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2013)

:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Ya know after being retired for 5 years ya think you should be able to sleep in, but after one day of returning to the work force I am right back to getting up at 4am. To bad I have 4 hours before I start work, although it does give me plenty of time to BIU:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 26, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC, 

60* and moony out.

*Duck*, time to make the doughnuts.  


Up and at 'em BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2013)

> time to make the doughnuts.



:laugh: The last time I was associated with making doughnuts, my GF at the time got fired when she went to make the doughnuts :rofl: We were laughing and drinking all night about _making the doughnuts_ till it was time to make the doughnuts. Word of advice, do not show up drunk to make the doughnuts..:rofl:...haaaa those were the days

 Mowing fairways today.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... I've eaten doughnutts while drunk....... never made them......... hey..... drop some ice in that bong this morning....... hit it like you mean it........ hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 26, 2013)

I get those 4 packs for a buck cans of biscuits, shape them to look like donuts, deep fry to golden, drain, sprinkle with powder sugar, and BAM! Stoner donuts.

Wake-n-Bake time!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

can of heat/m and eat/m biscuit with ragu pizza quick sauce and  motizirilla cheese


Duck I'll trade you jobs today I got to hang windows. during my breaks from the bong

 :ciao: SM


Turn that frown up side down 
surround your head in a cloud


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2013)

hey... this is a wilted rose coming to the bong hitters club this morning. biu without me... I think RSO makes you unable to smoke pot. WHAT?? ....more coffee. Duck and ozzy, don't work to hard today please.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

:cry: off to EDIT I go:cry:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

duck---watch out for those crazy golfers aiming at you while mowing the fairways---don't forget your hard hat

morning everybody:ciao: :bong: :bong: :bong: threefer thursday baby


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

:bong::bong::joint::joint:

Alright I'm programmed to go to work


Yall smoke these :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1: for me so my bong ain't lonely


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

locked and loaded brother


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, 2 lattes and a joint, i am all better. Mr rb, however is stoned. lol
It is raining here...don't like that on my girls.

BIU peeps!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

you got covers for your OD girls, Rose?

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2013)

No, we don't. we don't get much rain and we have severe winds here that no cover would stand up to. We have only had a couple of rains so far and it is supposed to be nice next week...I hope they can go a couple more weeks, but i am watching for PM.  Thanks 7g


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2013)

:bongin: it like it is my job :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :bongin: it like it is my job :bong::bong::bong::bong::bong::bong:




way to go duck---far too often do we hear--"it's not my job man"---love to see someone set a good example of taking initiative to git r dun


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL....:yeahthat:

:stoned: on the :40


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

:joint::joint::joint::joint::joint: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's how to end a day


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2013)

I was going to haul water....but....then I got high :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 26, 2013)

evening all,, hope this fins everyone high n enjoin life


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

Here a good one, The boy (19 yrs old) I have helping me today, brung a joint to work hanging window. we :48: it taste good od grow little early harvest thu. We put in 2 window, I'm think boys not a bad worker works real good and :shocked: listens. So I break out one we :48:and move the ladders to the next one. I go carry the next window around from the truck.What I see when  get back He's out cold sawing logs like crazy.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Here a good one, The boy (19 yrs old) I have helping me today, brung a joint to work hanging window. we :48: it taste good od grow little early harvest thu. We put in 2 window, I'm think boys not a bad worker works real good and :shocked: listens. So I break out one we :48:and move the ladders to the next one. I go carry the next window around from the truck.What I see when get back He's out cold sawing logs like crazy.


 

In my parts we call him a light weight........ made you feel good though.
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 26, 2013)

I set him up a umbrella for shade and hung the last window. He woke up a hr later just mins before the boss pulled up. The boss walks up, takes one look at his eyes, looks over at me and said,"there you go ruining my workers" "Got another one?"


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Good morning bong hitters......... we finnally had temps drop into the high 50's here......... going to be an awsome weekend here........ hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 27, 2013)

I know these kittens need to stop climbing up my legs. Kitten claws right through the jeans


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2013)

They just want a little smoke and coffee mel


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

ozzy, that was a funny story about your window guy. 

Good morning peeps...  50 degrees here, i like it. Still can't find my little bong. 

Ouch Mel.

Smoking a little alaska thunder this morning... Did i ever mention i really enjoy coffee and and a joint together? Lovely.

We are having lunch with old friends today..haven't seen in a long time. Then I think satori may come down or maybe tomorrow.

BIU peeps.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2013)

Coffee and a joint= the best way to start your day.

Easy day today get to play walking boss. Got a 4 man crew today to oversee and it's just final clean up so the ppl can move in tomorrow. meeting them at 11 so I'm in BIU :joint: mode. 


Pay it forward Setting up :bong1: for the next BHCer


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2013)

Good Morning my friends,,Im back home from work. I work outta town when I work. Government Contractor. Hope they dont close down monday.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2013)

morning everybody---another perfect day in paradise---my favorite time of year---cool nights and warm sunny days---herb everywhere---:bong: :woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello BHC,

  70* and overcast, possibly a little rain later, that would be nice. I think I have watered my lawn/garden almost every day this spring/summer, I'm glad I don't live in one of the dryer states my water bill would be crazy (er).


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2013)

hey cubby---yes water is a luxury around these parts---my back lawn is a baron wasteland cause i only water the front to keep up a good appearance from the street---makes it easy to focus on drought tolerant type plants for landscape---plus there is no irrigation in the back making it real easy not to water it---our rezzys are all pretty low---we are in drought conditions and if we don't have a wet winter this year---we gonna be in trouble next summer and a big jump in water prices


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

HappyHead said:
			
		

> Hi Rosebud
> 
> I am dreaming of the last time I was lucky enough to harvest my Satori...It has been too long and I miss her dearly. You mentioned you like coffee and a joint, they do go hand in hand!
> 
> ...



Hi HH, I have never made hash in my whole life.. I can't wait to get my hands on that satori, i have been out for a couple of months , and although the dispensary helped me out, nothing as good as satori for speedy up.

When will you be planting some more?  welcome to the BHC...we  are glad to have you here.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I missed the :20 so I will practice till the next :20

BIU :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2013)

:joint:

:stoned:

I'll join ya for a spell....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2013)

Alrighty 

We got us a p-a-r-t-y

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2013)

:joint4:


My friend and I are cleaning up both grow areas this week and we're getting ready to completely enclose the bloom room, will be fun having a proper flowering area again.

here...take this.....:48: lookout! she's a bit goopy on the mouth end....


:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

WOOHOO, party, new proper grow space... I will smoke my own thanks, 7g, if your is icky!


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Good Saturday mornng bong hitters........ nice fall day ahead ahead here....... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

:ciao::48:

Saturday morning BIU session now in progress


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

Good morning BHC!  A very rainy day with 55 degrees here this morning.  I am going to trim satori this morning, but it needs to be light first.

Lets smoke um!

just read wind advisory.40-60 mph today. Guess i will be harvesting indoors..


----------



## cubby (Sep 28, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

70* and overcast, good day to get some yard work done.........or sit on the deck and get high.....decisions, decisions... 


*RoseBud*, with that kind of wind all the PM in the county should get blown to Oregon (they won't notice).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2013)

:ciao:

Dos not look like a Good finish outside...we have rains for the next week and Highs only in low 60s...Started Harvesting Yesturday...4 Plants Down...6 to go...running out space to Hang crap...I supose thats a nice problem to have

*Rose*..that is some serious wind..sure glad we dont get it...and as *cubby *said...Blow it to Oregon...not here:giggle:

Ill be smoking some of *420benny *PL/IBG later today...Sure wish he came around...but Keft with the crash...I grew out 10 beans and got 5 females...All are now Hanging..Ill try and let the DBB go another week Hopes...Anywho...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2013)

Off to a Clam Bake here shortly, but first I need to 

*B

I

U*

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Off to a Clam Bake here shortly, but first I need to
> 
> *B
> 
> ...



who's gonna be more baked---the clams or the duck lol


----------



## cubby (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh Poor *4U* he has so much weed he has nowhere to hang it...:cry:  J/K

I'll take a few of those plants off your hands, I have plenty of room for hanging and storing. :aok:  And I just got a 12 pack of bic lighters. :hubba: 


Seriously though, sux that the weather isn't co-operating. Sending you BIG GREEN MOJO VIBES, hope your loss due to mold, rot, and such is minimal. You do grow a nice forest of weed trees. :icon_smile: 
I can't imagine sitting and trimming all those plants. My paws are sore just thinking about it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2013)

Ill help trim.  I have a sign already made up " Will Work For Weed".


----------



## Melvan (Sep 28, 2013)

Got some pals coming by to chill. Some forum, some local. Meatloaf, mashed taters, corn, my secret recipe mushroom gravy, King Kahunas, and chocolate pie.

And lots and lots of BIU! Starting  now. GO!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

:bongin: :bongin: :bongin: :bong: :bong: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:= :fly: :stoned:

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

:rant: dropped my last joint into my beer:cry:

:cry: last paper :rant: DA you should have checked the papers before cracking the beers

who to call to get to bring papers?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you buy them by the box Ozzy, I have gone thru a lot of papers this summer. Thank goodness you must have a bong.

BIU Peeps....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

buddy at stores sell them to me at his price by the box.  My bong too dirty to drink out of


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

Yuck, don't drink bong water or bong anything...Was that your last beer????  nahhh


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

:doh: Ozzy drunk too dirty too smoke out of

:yay:Brother coming over and bring papers be :joint: shortly

:huh: wonder if should have told hi I'm to drunk yoo play chess?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

:rant: I'm :stoned:and drunk and still wide awake insomnia is a PITA


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 29, 2013)

alcohol is a stimulant as well as depressant oz.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunday morning BIU session in progress

Brim I've had insomnia since I was a kid 4 hr sleep is my normal it's when the ol'brain wont shut down for any sleep for 2 or 3 days that gets to the pita stage


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

I'll join ya Ozzy

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning all.  Sorry you couldn't sleep Ozzy, me either. 

Good morning Duck.

I just found out some horrifying news...A 30 year old kid, I had only met on one occasion at my brothers house, killed his mom and step dad last week. They thing about this kid,  I could have adopted him... He was planning on coming up here this summer. The nicest guy...polite and kind to this old lady and we smoked pot and  talked growing for hours... It was love at first site for me. He was quiet but loved pot and golf. I know someone somewhere beat the s h i t outta this kid in his life....Sorry, this isn't bhc business, but had to tell my peeps... i am in shock.  

BIU, i am having some train wreck and lots of latte's this morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Rose we always feel bad for those we could or tried to help but it just wasn't the right time or place for us to step in.

:bolt::bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 29, 2013)

good morning BHC........ I'm having some pineapple chunk this morning....... Rose... sorry about the news....... mental illness is a terrible thing..... a whole lota of people have some form of it....... even if only short term....... the Id is powerful when it shows its face.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks you guys, i guess I will write to him. I don't think he will make it in prison, to small and quiet..I hope they put him in a mental facility. He really was so sweet...ok, enough, thank you.
g13, the id, that is part of the trio that Freude (sp) came up with. I wish i could remember...that is the part of self that what....remind me. 

More coffee and trainwreck coming up and harvesting that satori if it is the last thing i do in this rain and wind.  BIU PEEPS!


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 29, 2013)

ego
super ego
id........ makes one stab ones mama 30 times........ the id comes out for some who drink alcohol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

He'll make it in there. Most will be afraid of him, he has the heart to kill. 99% in there don't just talk trash.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2013)

Well that makes me feel better Ozzy, in some weird way. He didn't drink i don't think.

So far not impressed with my outdoor grow for density, I haven't seen any real hard dank nugs yet. I took one cola off satori this morning. My favorite smell. Maybe my others will be better.  OH well, not perfect satori should be better then no satori.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Site back up over there join me in chat


----------



## Melvan (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all. BIU! Hey, you there, in the corner, did you hear me? I said BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

4:20:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2013)

That is terrible news Rose I guess help did not come soon enough in his case

I just wish that the money the government is spending on mj extradition and busting people for weed would go towards mental health. Where it is sorely needed. But they don't, they just get ya all pilled up and send ya on your way. Not knowing if they are being taken accordingly or taken them at all. IDK just seems like most of these terrible shootings could have been avoided if there had been a place or better follow up for these mentally ill people. Cripes some of the side effects of not taking these pills are the same has what they are suppose to be alleviating.

TMT need to BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2013)

Ummmm Purple Deisel


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 29, 2013)

does anyone know of a sotware to down size pic's so I can put them on this website ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

Paint will work and it's on most comps


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: of the :20 

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> does anyone know of a sotware to down size pic's so I can put them on this website ???
> 
> lovbnstoned  :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:


 
hxxp://download.cnet.com/3028-12511_4-10607499.html?dlc=n&c=sem&s=sokrati&part=sokrati&pid=dlcom_sem&aid=44FEYH6U4CM3NZ&gclid=COy6ybaD87kCFadj7AodIB8Aqw


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning all you hitters......... hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 30, 2013)

8:20 Waking and Baking some 98 Super Silver Haze.

And pulling kittens off my pant legs lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning Bong hogs!

temps 55, winds 35... I got two small satori's down and half a big one harvested yesterday.  Wish it was dry. I am sure my two sucky plants are lying on the ground out there. Oh well, it doesn't hurt them when they fall over. 

Had a wonderful fall dinner last night. I love fall and the dinners that it suggests. 

Where is the last of my alaskan thunder???  BIU peeps.

And Lovbeingstoned, I am sorry we can't get you to post pictures... I will keep looking for that thread.
Good morning Ozzy, thanks for your talk yesterday. I felt better about my young friend.
Hugs all around! And Bongs!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)

:yay::yay: day off :woohoo:

:bong::bong::joint: And now too high to do anything >attempted imaginary backfilp<:headbang2: :dancing:


----------



## cubby (Sep 30, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

62* and sunny, time to start digging up the tropical garden. The worst part of gardening.






			
				Melvan said:
			
		

> 8:20 Waking and Baking some 98 Super Silver Haze.
> 
> And pulling kittens off my pant legs lol




Stop wearing pants....problem solved, and makes for some interesting trips to the grocery store...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all!  I will join you with a bowl and a cup of Joe.

It is a rainy miserable day here--there is snow on the mountains close by.  We have had about a week of this and I am tiered of it.  I still have yard to clean up and firewood to get in.  

I have a couple of small plants about ready.  I just didn't do well with dirt this go around--plants are small but stretched with smaller buds.  Most of the plants seemed to run out of N too soon.  But this was a seed run--Nurse Larry and a couple of weeks behind is the Satori.

Where's SM?  Vacation?  Haven't seen her around for several days.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 30, 2013)

:woohoo: morning fellow enthusiasts---cool and sunny breaking to warm and dry today---harvesting some more gsc this morning---got 1 gsc---1 gooey---and 1 larry og going from the flower room to the great out doors today---gotta love the mild weather and california sunshine to finish off thru november---they been there for 20 days and a bit neglected---fun to see what mother natures got in store for us in the next 6 weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2013)

That is so cool orange, that you can set plants out now... Enjoy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)

Grab yall's bow and off a hunting we'll go


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 30, 2013)

gotta get the boy out for some squirrels, really sharpens up the skills with a .22 mag., get him ready for deer season.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 30, 2013)

happy hunting gentlemen

thanks rb---guess what---i just found some finely cured gsc in the cupboard


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 30, 2013)

:ciao: Mornin' folks!!!


How's she bongin today? Goood good..... it's monday so here...let's begin with a wee bit o coffeee and some :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey bongers and bongettes.  

Smoke it up!!


----------



## Melvan (Sep 30, 2013)

Had to run some bow hunters off the back acreage today. I was out gathering walnuts. Hate it when they do it without permission. Made them take down their stand too. 

I know none of you guys trespass when you hunt, and after meeting me and the dog, I don't think these guys will again either lol


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Grab yall's bow and off a hunting we'll go


 
I took a big doe yesterday......... Salami is on the way.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)

I only hunt land I have the owner permission. most the time they call me to come harvest a deer and save their flowers.

Doe hanging now


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Had to run some bow hunters off the back acreage today. I was out gathering walnuts. Hate it when they do it without permission. Made them take down their stand too.
> 
> I know none of you guys trespass when you hunt, and after meeting me and the dog, I don't think these guys will again either lol


 
A few bad ones make it tough on all the rest of us who do it right......


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I only hunt land I have the owner permission. most the time they call me to come harvest a deer and save their flowers.
> 
> Doe hanging now


congrats on the doe.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 30, 2013)

Thing is, if they ask I normally say yes. The only time I refuse is when I know others are already out there. Gun season I always say no because we already have a friend who brings a couple buddies every year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello bongers

Hope you all are enjoying the week so far.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Yeah Mel I just do not get it. I have never turned down anyone that has asked permission, but I sure have booted a lot that don't. I like when they tell me they have the owners permission, but no permission slip, not realizing they are talking to the owner:laugh: When hunting or fishing on private land in the Big O they must have written permission or it is against the law.

I will never answer the phone in the mornings anymore They got me working for the next 3 to 4 weeks

TMT need to BIU :bong:

and pack the PAX


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey SM nice to see ya...Been missed


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 1, 2013)

Funny thing is everyone is out right now looking for that trophy buck, and he's in my backyaed right now grazing lol

Gonna vape some Buckeye P then get to scrubbing my house. Whoo Hoo! Have a fun day all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi ho hi ho I'm off again So it's :stoned: I will be


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs!

Sm, good to see you back..you were missed.

So Duck and ozzy are going to do the W word today? So sorry.
Hey mel and g13....biu!


----------



## cubby (Oct 1, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning my fellow Bongers,

64* and sunny, Won't be saying "sunny" too much longer. 

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 1, 2013)

morning stoners---coffee and gsc for me---gonna be hot and dry again today

i would trade jobs with either the duck or ozzy today in a nanosecond cause trimming is a drag---if your not high by now---wake up and get with the program


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

My tiles didnt come in again so I'm off again today, boss hating paying me for nothing too, but he shouldn't have agreed to, 5 day work week with day off with pay when materials are not on job site.


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 1, 2013)

hey oz, where the heck you find that avatar....lmao


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a few yrs old but from the site avatarsDB .com


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

&#1576;&#1608;&#1606;&#1594; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;
&#21556;&#26122;&#20102;
&#1492;&#1489;&#1488;&#1504;&#1490; &#1488;&#1493;&#1514;&#1493;


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks friends.  

Now I need to dig up a Halloween av.

Oh dear, what will hammys be?  Lmao..


----------



## Melvan (Oct 1, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks friends.
> 
> Now I need to dig up a Halloween av.
> 
> Oh dear, what will hammys be?  Lmao..



He has to give me at least one day of my favorite asian in a bikini. Hehehe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> He has to give me at least one day of my favorite asian in a bikini. Hehehe




 What day? 

:holysheep: Hey Hick or THG I need banned that day


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... just got through spinning the girls....... hashberry smells wonderful....... the satori at over 3 weeks is smelling up the room as well........ the cure has finally set in on my pineapple chunk and SLH........ all I can say is Daaaaa........aaaammm....... I'm stoned. Hope y'all are too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning bhc.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2013)

G13, you got great stuff going on...wish i was there. ha.

Good morning All.  43 degrees and clear....burr. heat came on for the first time and i still have 6 plants outside...Guess I better come up with a plan.

SM. you are looking  um.... witchy this morning. Great avi.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning all.  It is a nippy 32 degrees here this morning.  I have a fire going and it is nice and toasty inside.  Winter is coming upon us fast this year.

Great Halloween avis you guys.  I guess that I had better get on that sometime today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2013)

Any one want my job? 3 for 3 this week 2 days no materials and today they need my trainees to help with running duct work. So I get another day with pay off:yay: just adding weeks to my sentence of returning to work for someone else.:hairpull:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 2, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What day?
> 
> :holysheep: Hey Hick or THG I need banned that day



Because you can't handle the sexiness that is asian bikini man.

THG you had one that was kind of a vampire lady. just a pale face with black tribal like markings. That one was cool.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Because you can't handle the sexiness that is asian bikini man.
> 
> THG you had one that was kind of a vampire lady. just a pale face with black tribal like markings. That one was cool.



Last time I saw that pic 2 head shrinks checked into the asylum after talking to me for 15 min


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 2, 2013)

morning  everybody---not much to share except this gsc :48:  cool and damp again this morning---soon to warm up into the 80's---hope your harvests are going well


----------



## cubby (Oct 2, 2013)

Soooooo I posted a "Good Morning" here this morning and somehow it showed up in RoseBud's thread....... 


I believe it's because of that time/space continuum whatchamacallit............or I was stoned.



Either way..............Good Morning BHC....:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

cubby....stoned:stoned:

Spilled coffee on the keyboard yestaerday

Acting a bit funny this morning

Bubba Mama


BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... upper 80s here low in 60s for rest of week........ saw where some are expecting 2 feet of snow......... with howling winds....... hope your high as you wanna be........ if not...... you ain't spent enough time here.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Made an order Tuesday....... package to be sent 2 day shipping by FEDex........ got tracking # and been watching the progress....... had a estimated delivery date of yesterday by 7:00pm........ no package showed up........ tracking now says package is in transit and now there is no delivery estimate given(says N/A)........ I don't think they know where the package is at or when I might get it......... it is not mj related....... no big deal....... but...... I know a few of you will get a chuckle out of this........ and no cubby it is not Christmas lights.:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

I just jarred a satori. Not great buds that is for sure. Much more airy then my inside grows. Lets hope the cure does magic.

I am off to spend the day with my sissy who is having a birthday and she is really old.  lol

I am going to hit up some green no cured satori... I think ya go to hell for that don't ya?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

Supposed to get cold overnight this weekend.  I'm tired of the 90s.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 3, 2013)

Rosebud you'll only go to hell if you're cutting it right off the branch and putting it straight into your bowl, lol.

Cubby, stoned is my vote for sure.

Got a new laptop yesterday, gonna get back to posting my porn, lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2013)

Mel, Congrats on the new laptop... we will be waiting for the porn.
My joint won't light...lol to green~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2013)

4th day of get up, go to work and hearing blah blah blah need your crew blah blah see you tomorrow, now the other 2 crew leaders know I get paid flat salary a week and their pissed. I have known the Boss for yrs, I know he's a lazy lost in a round no hurry guy. So I knew to get in writing the pay plan. I wasn't going for show up get paid for 2 hrs and leave cause he has decided to do something else


----------



## cubby (Oct 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

57* and raining, we had a nice thunder storm last night. I sat on the sunporch smoking and enjoying.


*G-13*, Time to get those Christmas lights out and untangled.... 

I started digging through mine 2 weeks ago.  

*RoseBud*, green Satori is better than no Satori, and it's free  
Tell your sister "Happy Birthday" for me, but say it loud.....she's old, she may not here you... 

*Mel*, congrats on the new laptop, what did you get? You're one of my favourite pornographers.....:hubba: 

*SmokinMom*, good to see you back, don't be a stranger, I got some Cindy nugs on the counter help yourself.

BIU BHC.......:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2013)

Howdieeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Yeah Im high. GirlScout Cookies and Purple Cryptonite.:icon_smile:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Cubby. I got an HP Pavillion G7. Still getting use to not having the mouse, touch pad is real sensitive and I keep accidentally telling it to do things that I don't want it to do, lol.

Rose, here's a pic of the new babies in the house.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2013)

is that a 2 headed Cat?.....I bet *YYZ *would like it:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

lol....


gonna be few  B4  I can :smoke1:  Not quite :stoned: :30 for me so biu for me in the interim....

my Ogre seed took off :woohoo: if it's male I'll be doing some controlled pollenization on my mataro and jack's for some beans


----------



## Melvan (Oct 3, 2013)

4U That is a lapful of cuties, not a 2 headed kitten. You know you just want to kiss 'em, squeeze 'em, amd love 'em. Don't you deny it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2013)

Sup everyone, the weekends upon us.  Got anything fun planned?

Same crap, diff day here..lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ going to the woods this weekend SM....... Saturday anyway....... looks like weather may be an issue Sunday........ hope your all  as high as you wanna to be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

We are supposed to get a cold front in the wee hrs, this weekend is going to be beautiful.  Wish I was going camping...


----------



## cubby (Oct 4, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

56* and rainy.

*SmokinMom*, camping???  Recreational Homelessness???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> We are supposed to get a cold front in the wee hrs, this weekend is going to be beautiful.  Wish I was going camping...


 
Somehow I think that your cold fronts and mine differ quite a bit.  It was a nice brisk 28 this morning when I got up.  It is clear here, so although it is cold, I don't see us getting any of that snow that is forecast for some of the country.  I think that winter is going to roll in early this year.  I usually have a nice Indian Summer, but not this year.  

Cubby....recreational homelessness...:rofl:   Even though I live in the mountains (or maybe because of it), I love to go camping.  I just need it to be easy and comfortable now.  I think my mother though of camping more like cubby (apparently) does--she thought a Holiday Inn without a bar was roughing it.

I have a little job this morning that is going to be fast and easy and then (barring any emergencies) the rest of the day is mine.  I am expecting my daughter and sister for the weekend--we always have a good time.

I hope you all have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2013)

Weekend in the woods dont sound like a bad idea

:ciao::48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 4, 2013)

Good morning Bongers.  Mel, those are the cutest kittyies ever.... darling.

It is in the 30s here this morning. You will find me for the next 5 days trimming. 

BIU Peeps! Cubby my sister liked your greeting and i did do it real loud.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 4, 2013)

morning friends---cool and snappy here today---they say we got a bit of a heat wave coming in---still toking on the gsc in between sips of coffee till i get my head right to clean and load the flower room---disneyland sat and sun---everybody have a fabulous day---be well and have fun


----------



## Melvan (Oct 4, 2013)

We're suppose to have 90 degrees on Sunday, usually only in the 70's this time of year. Guess I shouldn't have taken the a/c out of the window.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Trying to catch up here.

BIU :bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

55* and raining, Hoping to get some good weather in the next few days so I can get my bananas and stuff out of the ground and transplanted for over wintering.

*RoseBud*, I hope your sister had a nice birthday,what kind of cake did you have. Don't tell me you didn't have a cake. Without a Birthday cake, it's not a birthday.....just a bunch of folks sittin' 'round watching one person get old.




			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---disneyland sat and sun---everybody have a fabulous day---be well and have fun



OH that's nice....stop in, tell us _YOUR_ going to Disney land, and not so much as a single invitation.....:ignore:
Have fun, but while you're gone, I'll be at your house smoking your cookies, drinking your coffee, and petting your dog.....I may even put my feet on your couch.  That's just the way I roll...


BIU BHC........:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning....Cubby, you made me laugh out loud.  I hope you enjoy your time at Orange's, not sure he has a dog.. But I get your point.  My sisters cake was rocky road fudge, one piece, home made from a fancy store.


Duck, this working thing isn't right is it? You need to be home doing your biu chores.

I am having coffee, putting on my down and trimming till it is done.... BURRR 38 degrees out there.  I think I need a patio heater.

BIU Peeps! And thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

BHC 947

afternoon all ,  i'm tokin along

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2013)

YOU DID IT! YOU POSTED A PIC!!!!!!! YAY LOVBNSTONDED!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## cubby (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice glass* Lovbnstoned*, welcome to the BHC......now get that thing bubblin'.

*RoseBud*, if *Orange* doesn't have have a dog I'll borrow one from a neighbour. I'm sure one of them has a dog that would love to put his feet on *Oranges* couch while being petted by a coffee drinking stoner....


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

I like it,,, got a ice hoilder 4 arm percolator,, 18 mm bowls can fit, or ise a 18 mm down stem with a 14 mm out,,,,, its sweet,, n awesome hits

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 5, 2013)

:huh: :confused2: 





> home made from a fancy store.


:shocked: How can they claim something like that ? They come to your house and bake it? Or the fancy store someones home? :joint::bong2: :bong: :bongin:  = :fly::stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2013)

It's 55 and cloudy, occasional light drizzle.  It's fabulous!  Just a few days ago it was 95!  

Life is good.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :huh: :confused2: :shocked: How can they claim something like that ? They come to your house and bake it? Or the fancy store someones home? :joint::bong2: :bong: :bongin:  = :fly::stoned:




That was my attempt at humor. It is a very good small candy store in her town and it is her favorite.    Hey Ozzy, you wanna get your hind end over here and help me harvest????Anyone, anyone?

BIU!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice and cool here in North Texas.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2013)

So I am out on the patio trimming and the 11 year old boy next door peeks over the fence. What ya doing he says? I say, oh just harvesting some herbs. He says, I would love to help you!!!  I said thanks but not today.. Can you imagine the repercussions of that?  I can see the headlines now..


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

smokinmom,,,  U can send some of that weather on south,  I could really like a little cool weather

BCH 947

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Rose, at least you're just trimming. I've spent the day de-seeding bud. My fingers are screaming at me and my eyes are crossing, and I still have more than 2/3rds of the buds left to go off 6 fully pollinated plants.

But, I've got lots of beans in lots of sacks and I'm feeling happy and satisified with this bean harvest. Time to start vegging the next round of plants to get knocked up, lol.

Cubby, you're just silly.


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 5, 2013)

i got a little carried away with the pollen myself, i for see a lot of oil in my future.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2013)

:bongin: on the :58

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Still raining here

BIU :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 6, 2013)

same here PC getting the wood together to start on the ark =)


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2013)

Good morning bongers~~~
Duck, your looking like a duck that ran into fed duh x! 

So i spent 7 hours harvesting ONE plant. And it was a scrawny plant with the tiniest buds i have ever seen.  Can you say popcorn? This makes popcorn look big.  It was nirvana's jock horror... I don't know what i did wrong, but that was way stupid.   

As soon as it gets day light i will take down master kush, looks a tiny bit better then Jock...

Cubby, i hope you are having fun at Oranges. What's he got in his fridge?

BIU peeps.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am jealous Rosey,it will be a while before I can harvest anything popcorn or whatever,took a break and now Im behind for like 2 more months.... hope everyone is doing good....BIU peeps


----------



## cubby (Oct 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

55*, cold, wet, and miserable......but I don't care I'm having breakfast and bong hits with you guys. :bong2:

*RoseBud* will you be making RSO from it? Isn't it a pain when it's hardly worth harvesting but too much to throw away? Been there, it's a pain in the Butt. 
You should have let the Kid from next door help. You missed an opportunity to introduce the next generation to the fine art of home grown cannabis (and a free trimmer in the deal... )





			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, i hope you are having fun at Oranges. What's he got in his fridge



Oranges......................and a left over Pop Tart, Phil didn't want it. (Phil's the neighbours dog). 


BIU BHC........:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

:ciao::48:

Sad Broken Hearted moment when you end, a 6 hr trim session :yay: and looking in the  root cellar see 6 more hrs to go:hubba:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 6, 2013)

Rosebud, you didn't do anything wrong. I've yet to see anyone who is actually happy with Jock Horror, and seen many reports of phenos on other forums with the same thing, popcorn buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> 4U That is a lapful of cuties, not a 2 headed kitten. You know you just want to kiss 'em, squeeze 'em, amd love 'em. Don't you deny it.







:doh:....gotta go batteries for the remote control

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

good morning bhc....... spent yesterday in the woods......... yard work is nexted on the to do list........ roll a joint and jump on the lawnmower....... cubby..... I saw some holloween lights Friday at the mall.... had little ghost and pumpkins that light up white and orange........ thinking about getting some and spelling BOO on the front of the house.


----------



## cubby (Oct 6, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> good morning bhc....... spent yesterday in the woods......... yard work is nexted on the to do list........ roll a joint and jump on the lawnmower....... cubby..... I saw some holloween lights Friday at the mall.... had little ghost and pumpkins that light up white and orange........ thinking about getting some and spelling BOO on the front of the house.





Sounds Cool. I got the ghosts and pumpkins in orange and purple (like blacklights). All the Halloween stuff is flying off the store shelves here. Did you know that Anoka Minnesota is the Halloween capital of the world? I know, right. You'd think it would be somewhere in New England but, nope.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

:20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2013)

I am a little late Ozzy, but I will join ya for a couple of Bubba Mama's:bong::48::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2013)

:fid:  I just broke my mini-bong:hitchair: 

Back to the double shower head with ash-catcher.

I was just beginning to become fond of it too:hitchair:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 6, 2013)

9 episodes of Season 5 Breaking Bad down, 7 more to go.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 6, 2013)

evenin all,  hope everyone having a awesome weekend,,  tomorrow start another Monday,,  blah ,,   wanting Friday already

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Happy Sunday night everyone.  

Looking forward to an empty house tomorrow.  Woot!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Rain with temps at 50

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning hitters....... fall is finnally arriving in my parts........ hope you all are as high as you wanna be........ take an extra hit or 2....... just because it's Monday.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2013)

good morning peeps.  We have dust storms forecast for today. Doesn't sound like a great time to do more harvesting, may just have to bring the mess indoors.   I have three and a half big plants left... this rose is pooped.

G13, i like your suit, but your face, it is not so pretty.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 7, 2013)

Crazy temp drop here too today. Over the weekend, mid 80s. It's sunny, but wow is it cool today. If it's 60 degrees out I'd be surprised. 

Nice perk is that the house is all open, breeze is blowing through clearing out all the old stale cigarette and weed smells.

BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

morning everybody :48: rolling a pack of doobies for another adventure at dodger stadium :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning bhc!  Another day of beautiful weather.  Supposed to get hot again tomorrow, lol.

Biu!


----------



## missabentley (Oct 7, 2013)

Just droppin in to say hello to all!  Been very busy lately and kind of disappeared.  I made an order with the 'tude. I have TGA Vortex and Agent Orange both looking great. But none of my Humbolt. Blue Dream or freebies popped. Rage. Any have experience with AO or Vortex?? I hear Vortex is difficult to manage


----------



## missabentley (Oct 7, 2013)

Hope everyone is well and that some of the drama has subsided


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2013)

:bongin: on the :47 :bong:

Never ran them *missbentley*


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome back missbentley.

Hey Duck, on the 53


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 7, 2013)

evening BHC tokers
sittin here,, sipping on some Southern Comfort,  n hittin the bong,, listening to Rare Earth,, L. Skynard,,,Three Dog Night , n Joe Walsh

keep on token

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Missa, missed u.  

Greetings girls and guys.  Just stopping in to say high...

And to say good morning to the early birds who will be here in a few hours..

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC......... hope your all as high as you wanna be.


Nice spikes Rose...... kinda boney.
SM..... hows the football season going for you?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2013)

Good morning Peeeps!

A new day! The wind blew hard during harvest yesterday,had dirt in my teeth.
I know you wanted to know that. 

Orange, how was the game???? Fun stuff, i don't know who won. Tell us.

Good morning Duck. Don't work too hard.

Mel, leftover souffle, yum.

BIU peeps...


----------



## cubby (Oct 8, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2013)

So i have words of wisdom from my favorite 7 year old nephew. He told his mom this morning that " Splits are kind of hard. You know, because of testicles."   
I can't quit laughing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So i have words of wisdom from my favorite 7 year old nephew. He told his mom this morning that " Splits are kind of hard. You know, because of testicles."
> I can't quit laughing.



:spit: :laugh: :laugh: :cry: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2013)

" Splits are kind of hard. You know, because of testicles." 

so true....... if you can get to that point.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2013)

morning :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2013)

2 words
*
B
U
B
B
A

M
A
M
A*

:bong:
:48:
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm BIU til the cows come home:bong::bong:

good thing I don't own cows no more


----------



## Melvan (Oct 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So i have words of wisdom from my favorite 7 year old nephew. He told his mom this morning that " Splits are kind of hard. You know, because of testicles."
> I can't quit laughing.



OMG! Too funny!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol rose!  I guess that's why it's mostly females who do splits, lmao...

It's kind of disturbing, but my 9 yr old son can put both feet behind his head.  . He's not a typical kid though...

High friends, it's officially Hump Day here so biu!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

Rosebud :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Lol rose!  I guess that's why it's mostly females who do splits, lmao...
> 
> It's kind of disturbing, but my 9 yr old son can put both feet behind his head.  . He's not a typical kid though...
> 
> High friends, it's officially Hump Day here so biu!!



That apple didn't fall far from the tree


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2013)

You're correct, I am pretty exceptional.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2013)

Good morning bongers. Good morning Duck.

Yes, sm, you are exceptional... and so is your son, sounds like. ha

I will be found trimming this day.  BIU peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol rose.  

One of our guinea pigs had been sick and I took him to the vet yesterday.  They gave us some medicine and special food and he died this morning.  He was a sweet lil guy and I can't help but wonder if he'd still be alive had I took him in sooner.  RIP Peanut.  Coco, his cage-mate is sad too.  

It's Wednesday everyone.  It's hump day.  Biu.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 9, 2013)

Bummer on the guinea pig SM, all our pets are special. And isn't having Hump Day what made you a Smoking Mom to start with? LOL

I don't have much planned for today. A few odds and ends of housework, but with just me and Hubby now, there's nowhere near the same amount of work to do. Except laundry! How two people make so many loads of wash I have no clue.

Let's Wake-N-Bake!


----------



## cubby (Oct 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

62* and sunny.

*SmokinMom*, sorry to hear about your Guinea Pig. 

It's a nice enough day to just hang out, smoke a little, and pretend to get some yard work done. 


BIU BHC.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't be in a slump
Do:bong: and :fly: over the hump


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So i have words of wisdom from my favorite 7 year old nephew. He told his mom this morning that " Splits are kind of hard. You know, because of testicles."
> I can't quit laughing.


  My Dog didnt find that funny,,cause he has no teticles.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> My Dog didnt find that funny,,cause he has no teticles.



AH Ha that's why your dog sets in the corner growling at you all the time


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> My Dog didnt find that funny,,cause he has no teticles.




You weren't 'sposed to tell your dog...  I didn't tell my dogs, now your dogs might tell mine...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice "do" Rose:laugh:

Just noticed your Halloween avie


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 9, 2013)

quack :bong: on the :36


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice "do" Rose:laugh:
> 
> Just noticed your Halloween avie



Thanks duck. It is a pain to sleep with.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

Just a BIU type of evening


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 9, 2013)

evenin my fello tokers:joint:   hope that things r going well for everyone,, I've started a Grow Journal,  n lookin forward,, to see my babys,, grow

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:  
lostoner


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning bongers! Good morning Duck.

So, today is the last day of trimming for me... One solid week is enough. 

How is all of you today?


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ no time like right now get high....... hope your all as high as you wanna be.


I'm  is doing fine Rose....... I've got 3 hashberry plants that are gonna  be ready in 15 days.......... and yes hashberry(at least the one I  tried responded well to topping......... such an easy plant to grow........ can hardly wait to smoke some.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2013)

g13, i am glad you is fine.   Take a big whiff of hashberry for me... Such a really nice plant. How many colas on there?

Please don't tell anyone, especially that high brow orangesunshine, i am smoking a joint of green shake ...YUCK... But it is satori shake.   We need to be able to fast track a cure for emergency sake.  It works, as we said in the day, my head is bad. lol


----------



## cubby (Oct 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

*RoseBud*, you little shake smoker you....:laugh: 

I is fine. I hope you is too. 

I'll bet your hands are happy that the trimming is done...for now at least. 

*G-13*, Hashberry sounds good, what's the smell like?


BIU BHC.....:bong2: :bong2: :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning ducky, rose, cub, 4u, g13, Mel, ozz, orange, weedhopper, and anyone else I've forgotten.  

Any exciting weekend plans?  Same ol same ol here.  Only busy on Sunday, lol.

Biu friends, and when you finish, biu again...

What are your fav munchies?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

morning everybody---winter is here---50 something last night---had to fire up the heater---planting og beans and trimming gsc for me today---in between copious bong rips and stuffing my pie hole with candy from the happiest place on earth


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

Sugar smacks :rant: I'm out of them too

Hi ho hi oh It's Bong it up we do


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

mmmmmmm---english toffee


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2013)

Organic not gmo'd popcorn with real butter.... lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

medical chocolate flavored rice crispy treat should be kicking in in another 15 minutes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 10, 2013)

Chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cubby.... hashberry has a sweet flour smell...... but when you get up close and really smell it has a fuel undertone. Some seriously easy pot to grow indoors.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 10, 2013)

Lemon Ginger rich cream top yogurt


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

leftovers

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

rice crispy treats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey duck let's exchange dinners thay way we both get something different. I got biscuit topped beef stew to trade


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

Pork chops and mashed potatoes.

I'll trade


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

:rant: I got the short end of the stick again:laugh:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

:bongin: some Cheddarwurst 2 on the :53 :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 10, 2013)

rotisserie chicken...... tatter tots...... cherry sours...... sweet tea


----------



## Melvan (Oct 10, 2013)

If we've gone from munchies to dinner I made........NOTHING. Told Hubby to warm up the leftover pizza (home made at least, not from a restaurant) that I made yesterday and not to bug me, lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

homemade chx soup today and another rice crispy treat


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

evening my fello tokers  :joint: I could some chicken quarters,  burger patties,  n onion, potatoe sweet,proclee,, coulee flour,, on the grill ( I know I can't spell ) just one of those nights  hahahahhahah

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

Dinner tonight at THG's--meatloaf, baked potatoes, corn, and peach pie.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Just have the boys tonight and they talked me into Taco Cabana.  I had one of their lil froz margaritas and it feels like it went straight to my head.  

Home and on the deck, with my pax and my iPad, lol.   

Temp is pefect and the sun is starting to set.  Kickoff is fixin to start and I have 2 playing.   

Beer 30 :holysheep: 

Life is good.  :hubba:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 10, 2013)

orange sunshine
  send some of that cool weather down here to the south

lovbnstoned


----------



## cubby (Oct 10, 2013)

*lovbnstond* congrats on your  420th post....:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

How appropriate is that *Lovbnstond*'s 420th post wasst in the BHC club


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 11, 2013)

good morning BHC........ we are sponser free....... hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2013)

Good morning BHC!  Good morning Duck, good morning g13... Your looking .....well, your outfit is good, but the face again....

DONE HARVESTING HERE...and pretty darn happy about it too.

What are you all doing this Friday day?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

morning all ,, hope that all my fello tokers :joint: 

stay high n healthy

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2013)

:ciao:

Happy Smoking ...More trimming today...should have All the Outdoor in jars by Sunday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2013)

4U, i bet you are so glad. I hope mine are in jars by then.  Do you have help trimming? I hope so...


----------



## cubby (Oct 11, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

58* and drizzley. 
I'm liking the new look of the place. Though personally, I don't mind having marijuana thrown in my face.....I kinda like it, actually 

Good job on all that trimming *RoseBud*, :aok:




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> should have All the Outdoor in jars by Sunday



*4U*, from what I saw, you're gonna' need alot of jars...., excellent grow brother.


BIU BHC....(and I mean _ALL_ of you).....:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 11, 2013)

can't wait to see some buds coming out,  that's going to b while,  but at least I got my babies started.  im going to start the Grow solution Monday,,  so going by the chart on the Prozack n Cheese Wreck crop,  that I should b harvesting January of next year.
   the drying n harvesting ,, is the issue I will have with tese babies,,,   so all feddback will b welcome

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2013)

You will be fine lovbnstoned.. Lots to read on this site... There is a great thread about curing by the numbers....great stuff all ready for you to peruse.

Smoking a little dried satori...not cured, BIU peeps!  Thanks Cubby, you do feel like you need a medal or something.. When I was whining to myself I would think about 4U and all his trimming and I would hush.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2013)

Morning all.

Rosebud, I am smoking a bit of uncured Satori myself.  She was a little tiny girl that I used to produce a few seeds.  I have decided that my stuff uncured is still better than most of what else is out there....so, yeah, I am smoking some uncured stuff myself.

Cubby, I was thinking that 4u was going to need barrels rather than jars.  Boy those girls finished B I G!  

Lovbn--you have some nice green little girls going.  It is so exciting to grow your own.  You are off on a great adventure (that also teaches us about patience).  We will all be here to help you along the way, right down to the dry and cure.

Grower, SM, 4U, Melvan, orange--you all have a great day!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 4U, i bet you are so glad. I hope mine are in jars by then.  Do you have help trimming? I hope so...



Laura and I can handle the indoor Harvests  but the outdoor is all ways over whelming ....I have the helpers at the Shop...ill be taking a couple more pounds today there for 4 of us to trim up...its great to have good friends ...I got my G5 portable Vape yesturday and cant wait to try My BHO in it:hubba:..But for now

Lets Wake and Bake

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Oct 11, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ....I have the helpers at the Shop...




See how you are??? Helpers at the shop.......please.....Imma' get me some Umpa Loompas. They not only trim, they sing and dance as well........talk about a trimming party.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 11, 2013)

*THG* I saw the meatloaf post and took 2lbs of ground turkey out of the fridge to make one tonight for dinner. I doubt I can get by 2 days on warmed over pizza. 

My buddy who does a guerilla came by yesterday with samples of his harvest. he brought G13 Labs GigaBud, Super Critical, Critical Plus (both are Greenhouse I think) and I had gifted him some seed of NL 5 from early 2000ish that someone else had gifted to me. 

The GigaBud had a really interesting spicy flavor that beat out the normal od flavors all day long, at least in the Volcano.

The Super Critical I did as a wake and bake, wow! I was so surprised. Really hit me hard, had a skunky funk fruit flavor through the vape that again beat out the od flavors. Buddy said that it's yield was very low in both the od and his last winter indoor, so he's not keeping her. 

Haven't got to the Critical Plus yet, going to sample all 3 as wake and bakes. The NL 5 pheno I've smoked before from his indoor run of it. It's ok, but my 89 is way better.

Working on a marathon of Season 3 The Walking Dead to get back up to speed before it premieres Sunday. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2013)

I think i need a good northern lights... I really enjoyed it from the dispensary. Any ideas Mel? I thought the guy told me it was a version #5, but when asked for more info, I got non of your business kinda thing.

I am making minestrone soup... We had to buy a new dishwasher and they hooked it up, and it works, but the garbage disposal and the hot water tap do not...great. He is coming back today. Glad my garden is now hanging and not in the view from the kitchen.

BIU, I am and i need company...


----------



## cubby (Oct 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Jeepers *cubby* you up late or up early?

:bongin: the Cheddarwurst2 this morning. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2013)

Morning all.  I hope everyone has a good weekend.  I am heading to "the big city" today.  I need to buy materials for a job and some groceries.  I think that my sis will probably come back with me to spend a few days.

Mel, it is getting meatloaf kind of weather isn't it?  And even if you _could get by_ on 2 days of warmed over pizza, that is just too long (unless you're a college student).  Mel tried out Gigabud many moons ago.  I do remember the bud as having an interesting different taste.

Rosebud, sorry I wasn't there to help you out with that dishwasher.  I'm pretty good   (I once installed 18 dishwashers in a little over 4 hours).  I know a guy here that grows and he had some Northern Lights, but his wasn't very good.  

4U and cubby--I would love to have grows big enough where I needed helpers, Umpa Loompas or otherwise.

Morning duck!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Got up
Got Baked
Just getting back to being able to type
Best way to waste a Day


----------



## Melvan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hubby just ate leftover meatloaf with his scrambled eggs. Maybe Bob Evans should start offering that on their menu, lol.

Waking and Vaping some Buckeye Purple this morning. Really shouldn't toke it first thing of the day, makes me sink too much, but what the heck, I gotta nothing on my dance card today.


----------



## cubby (Oct 12, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I gotta nothing on my dance card today.




Cool, grab some purple bud and we'll go dancing...............I believe Disco is your flavour???:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 12, 2013)

My baby moves at midnight
Goes right on till the dawn
Now woman takes me higher
My woman keeps me warm

What you doin' in the back, aah?
What you doin' in the back, aah?

You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

She's juicy and she's trouble
She gets it to me good
My woman gives me power
Go right down to my blood

What you doin' in the back, aah?
What you doin' in the back, aah?

You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

What you doin' in the back, aah?
What you doin' in the back, aah?

You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

My baby moves at midnight
Goes right on till the dawn, yeah
Now woman takes me higher
My woman keeps me warm

What you doin' in the back, aah?
What you doin' in the back, aah?

You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

What you doin' on your back, aah?
What you doin' on your back, aah?

You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2013)

Wish I had some leftover meatloaf One of my favorites

I hate "big cities". Don't really care for small towns either.

Doing "an Ozzy". Just :bongin: and puttering around the house.

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2013)

Im going back to bed

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like it's just that kinda a day nation wide.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2013)

Good chilly cloudy rainy morning to you bong hogs.  Kinda feel like i should be dancing...

Hope to jar all the leafy goodness today. that will take  a while. This house is dusty place that looks like no loves it..it is true.  But, going back to bed sounds like a great idea!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

feels like fall here---sun is out---cool 60 something degrees---might have to do a bit of cleaning---maybe make it thru the local farmers corn maze---wonder thru the halloween shop in town---bit of lunch and it's dodgers on the tube fo me


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2013)

*B



U



B



B



A*

Mama


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2013)

Gee Duck, how is that bubba mama?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2013)

*Excellent*


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got some Skywalker. Very nice taste and cool Buzzzz.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 12, 2013)

evening all nice to be able at last to watch my babies gro,,   i'm just wonder if it's too ;ate to LST my Prozack plant  ??


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> evening all nice to be able at last to watch my babies gro,,   i'm just wonder if it's too ;ate to LST my Prozack plant  ??
> 
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> olstoner



As long as your still vegging the plant you can LST it with no worries


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 12, 2013)

just want to get the best out of my babies

  if U don't think I should,, no problem but if yes ,, how do I do LST.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovb your best place to start is here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 12, 2013)

ozzzy ,, so U say its ok,, :watchplant:  so what would I do use a pipe cleaner n bend the branch over,  so what will happen another one would start,  n if so could I LST that one also ???:farm: 

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
olstoner:tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

I would do it a little different with the plant you pictured, I would wait til the fourth set of true leaves start then top the plant. As these branches take off growing I would bend them over with pipe cleaners, breed ties or cotton string tied loosely around the branch.

:ciao:SW:48:cu


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 13, 2013)

:banana: Morning PC:bong1: :lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2013)

Sunday morning BIU Session now in progress


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 13, 2013)

i'm with you oz, this weather is killin me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2013)

Its a Tele kinda Day 

:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Na im kicked back building my uss enterprise into darkness model, fully lighted and motors rotating the turbines on the bussard hydrogen collectors  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2013)

Geez, what is he^ smoking....enjoy Mars.

I found my little bong.  Here is a jar of nurse larry for the page.

Good morning all.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 13, 2013)

Ozzy appreciate ur help,, n I will do as U suggested

lovbnstoned :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2013)

Game Time

wish I could load *Rose*'s Nurse Larry looks Yummy


:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 13, 2013)

always forgetting  BHC 947,, im glad I found this website,, there all kind of info from ,, all my fello tokers:joint: 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 13, 2013)

In my opinion, the bussard collectors, to actually work, would need to be in a good forward line of sight to collect interstellar particles.  However, the warp coils require warp plasma, not straight deuterium to work; also, the deuterium tanks are in the secondary hull.  

That being the case, wouldn&#8217;t the bussard collectors be better placed near the main deflector, not on the nacelles.  

BIU!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 13, 2013)

hi and bye 

biu mo greens to ya


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 13, 2013)

evening my Fello Tokers:joint: 

starting to cool a little down south here
BHC 947

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:
BIU:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... hope our all high as you wanna be.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

Yall keep the bongs company I'm off to EDIT back to playing teacher


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2013)

Try and have a good day Ozzy, and be careful out there. 

Good morning bongers.... My harvest is done and jarred.  I don't know how you guys that do a lot of plants outside manage all that work. It took me three days just to jar it.... DONE!  They are burping as we speak... Lets BIU...

The guy that put in our dishwasher is coming back to fix the other two things that he broke while he was here. lol


----------



## cubby (Oct 14, 2013)

:ciao: Morning Peeps,

Getting cold around here. Woke up this morning to find frost on my banana trees. 

*RoseBud*, congrats again on a successful harvest. Self reliance is a beautiful thing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2013)

:clap:  for the RoseBud

its nice to be Done eh?...

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

:bong: for lunch


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap:  for the RoseBud
> 
> its nice to be Done eh?...
> 
> :bong:




Thanks 4U and Cubby. I really have more respect for you od growers...wow.

This morning i am transplanting 3 satori clones and 3 pink driz...the indoor grow is in motion!!! wooohoooo.  when i complain of losing so many leaves this winter remind me of the romain i grew this summer.    

I love growing cannabis, just not harvest.  So great to have it done, you are right.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

:joint: afternoon al  my fello tokers hope that everything is welln high 4 y'all

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

morning stoners!

went on vacation for a week and 2 daze into it, sprained my hand trying to catch myself when I fell 

spent the remainder instructing ppl on how to mix nutes and ph...lol....


bout bong 30 here folks...hope everyone else's week was stellar....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2013)

One of those drury rainey days. OH well,,guess Ill get high and watch the rain fall.
OH yeah"Go Cowboys".


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Loving the rain here too WH.  

I sucked and lost both leagues.  Can i have a rewind to yesterday at noon?  Lmfao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

Heck no SM we finally got a win

:bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2013)

I have not begun my OD, but it is only 3 plants.
I think tomorrow will be the day

BIU:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

high all

lovbnstoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

Never racking time right now Duck. You want to let them go as long as possible but know the hunters are hitting the woods


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Heck no SM we finally got a win
> 
> :bong::bong:



:hubba:  kick some sense into em ozzman, and ditch the Big Ben.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

guess no ones up,,  well to all U early tokers,, high 

lovbnstoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

It's :bong::bong: before bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey ozz, ducky, rose, Mel, ohc, cubby, 4u, os, weedhopper, grower, toa, and the rest of the gang.

Have great Tuesdays.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Weird, 1 member (me) viewing this thread, and 9 guests.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 15, 2013)

good morning to all the hitters....... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Good morning Smokin Mom!!

Good morning g13

Duck, where are you, wherever you are, good morning. Ozzy? are you doing the W thing today?

Hey everyone else...enjoy your day...biu if it isn't too early.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi 4U!!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi 4U!!!!


 

I think its HIGH Rose.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

Still trying to get out the door Rose. Setting a Jacuzzi tub today as soon as they deliver it. Sometime after 11. My 2 students/helpers are cleaning the shop after a bean shoot out.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 15, 2013)

I got a day planned in the veg room. Lots and lots and lots of transplanting that my lazy butt can't put off any longer. 

Transplanting feels like real work, and I'm anti-work.

And I have 2lbs of cannabutter to strain and clarify. If I don't do the transplanting before that I'll be sampling the butter and end up too messed up to finish anything, lol.


----------



## cubby (Oct 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

52* and windy/rainy.......guess I won't be mowing the lawn today...:bong: 


today is the 15th..................time to drop some Larry's.  



BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

morning everybody---little chill in the air here---no return calls from "friends" to chase the little white ball today---guess i'm gonna have to trim again---very bitter/sweet---enjoying a rice crispy treat w/a bit of kona coffee---have a good day---peace


way to go cubby


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

almost noon,, so i'll say high there,  Ozzy thanks for the info on the soil mixes,  big help

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi 4U!!!!




:ciao:  


Hows the RSO  working?...Did I read you was gonna make more with Nurse LArry?...will that be Buds or trim?..Im makeing some Butter today for a friend...He Loves edibles but not smoke...He gave me a Quart of his Moonshine for a LB of cannabutter....Im gonna attempt the RSO with it...How much bud should I use?  I read all sorts diffrent opinions..and did you Decarb your weed first?....okay...okay....Too much Type:bolt:
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

:confused2: why is it that the more money a person gets, the dumber they become? My buddy the boss
 Designed and has a work order in front of him and still orders the wrong tub.
:doh:  I'm the one who trained 
 now I'm teaching more
Maybe should cut out  :joint: while teachin
 Another day wasted but the shoot out was fun


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Ozzy, everything ok after the shoot out..ordered the wrong tub..that is a big fat drag.

4U, i will use the trim and all the ugly reveg stuff that had a lot of trichomes plus some buds. I used a pound of dried last time and no i did not decarbolize as it does that when you cook off the two and a half gallons of everclear. this is not cheap to make. It is working on the crohn's patient. the m.s. husbands got too stoned for 5 days and stopped it. I have talked mr rb into just using it at night. He started back last night. I take it every night.. i think it helps the body.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

3 guys with navy beans and water line tubing running around shooting each other was a blast got to let the kid out to play sometimes. 


4u most likely that shine has been proofed for drinking ang is only going to be 95 to 110 proof. Turn the jar on it side. Give it a good shake and if you see the bubble form a bridge across the middle of the jar. you've got 110 proof. With shine you need second or third run from a pot still for extracting thc oils


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

What you see before you is a hot latte and an iced latte and the solo.  I guess my pot is better then i thought.  I made the hot one then forgot i made it and made the iced one.... I really do need to step away from the solo...

I thought only the BHC would understand this.


----------



## cubby (Oct 15, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What you see before you is a hot latte and an iced latte and the solo.  I guess my pot is better then i thought.  I made the hot one then forgot i made it and made the iced one.... I really do need to step away from the solo...
> 
> I thought only the BHC would understand this.View attachment 209559





:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

High everyone.  May I have the iced one please?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2013)

good morning my online 'heads....

i h8 the "W" word....hate it!


lol...."Fumus in absentia mea" or Bong It Up! I'll get there in a few....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome Jesus to the bong hitters club .


----------



## Melvan (Oct 15, 2013)

Rose, I'm drinking cannabutter coffee right now! I haven't made any butter in like a month , needed to get my resistance down. I use to make sweets with it, but then I said screw it. I don't want the cookie/brownie/candy I just want the butter, so I started melting it into a hot cup of light, sweet coffee, lol.

And great, now I can't take Jesus' name in vain anymore around here. I tell you, I can't catch a break, lol.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a super funny cannabutter story.

One of my girlfriends, who is a devout christian who thinks caffeine is a drug, also suffers from fibromyalgia. She was having a very bad couple of days, lots of pain, and out of the blue she calls me up (she knows what I do, doesn't care, thinks it should be legal) and surprises me with a "do you think you have anything to help?" She must have been really suffering to reach out to me for weed, so I was like, "of course"

I had made some canna cookies that day, and her husband came over and got one. I only gave him 1/2 of one, knowing her resistance is 0 and my butter is strong, and told him to make sure she ate it with a glass of milk so as not to upset her tummy.

The next day I get a facebook message from her that she had ended up in the emergency room. She'd called the squad to come pick her up because she thought she was overdosing on 1/2 a cookie. She even told them at the hospital that she had eaten it, they pumped her stomach! (This was long after the cookie was well digested and in her system)

A nurse told her she was lucky to be alive and that in the future she should only take prescribed meds, as they were much safer and wouldn't kill her.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Grower13 (Oct 15, 2013)

I had a relative smoke some of my pot. She got so high she was thinking it was laced with something......... she was freaking out with paranoia........ wanted us to take her to emergency room........ a couple of other relatives were smoking with us were able to finnally convienced her it was just pot...... good pot...... but just pot......... she fell asleep in the car before lunch........ didn't see her again til it was dark....... don't smoke no good stuff with her anymore........ btw nobody knew I grew it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it was you Mel who said a bad edible experience lasts a long time...NO kidding. Your friend sounds like mine...She wanted to go to the hospital but I wouldn't let her...  Too bad, pot is great for fibro.

I hear there is a new trend to put real butter in coffee, so why not your laced butter....hmm


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2013)

Injesting,,, probably aint the way to go for someone who has never used Weed. Its very easy for someone to have a bad trip who knows nothing about Weed and eats to much. I have smoked since I was 17 and I am 57. I have had a few bad nights because I ate to much.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2013)

A LIL pineapple and jack47 break:stoned:...time to go to work :bolt:

woops said it....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Injesting,,, probably aint the way to go for someone who has never used Weed. Its very easy for someone to have a bad trip who knows nothing about Weed and eats to much. I have smoked since I was 17 and I am 57. I have had a few bad nights because I ate to much.




Me too WH. I don't like to eat it as it takes forever to hit and then i got sick.. but, i sure like to smoke it.  Do you like edibles now?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got a pm from Jesus, it appears he has left the building....he said he didin't like the advertising when he was off line...i don't understand... but Jesus was a fleeting thing I guess.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2013)

got one too Rose :cry:

my personal message jesus ...


lol....:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2013)

> 4U, i will use the trim and all the ugly reveg stuff that had a lot of trichomes plus some buds. I used a pound of dried last time and no i did not decarbolize as it does that when you cook off the two and a half gallons of everclear. this is not cheap to make. It is working on the crohn's patient. the m.s. husbands got too stoned for 5 days and stopped it. I have talked mr rb into just using it at night. He started back last night. I take it every night.. i think it helps the body.
> __________________


Thanks *Rose*...has hubby tried smaller dose?..I think someone said "rice" Size...maybe half that during the Day?



> 4u most likely that shine has been proofed for drinking ang is only going to be 95 to 110 proof. Turn the jar on it side. Give it a good shake and if you see the bubble form a bridge across the middle of the jar. you've got 110 proof. With shine you need second or third run from a pot still for extracting thc oils
> __________________



Thanks *Ozzy*...I just shook it a few times..but The bubbles dont form????...Maybe should just make a Tincure with Shine huh?

*Melvan*...thanks for the Story...Ive heard lots of edible stories at the SHop..:giggle:..I wanna make this very potent for my friend...ya think it will Kill him???

*7greens*...We dont allow that 4 letter word in here:hitchair:...Next time you Get a time out...

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2013)

:ciao:

BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

4u, my girlfriend started with what would fit on a pin head..seriously. Now she is up to a half a piece of rice size at night only.... IT is STRONG.  I can take a rice size now...but i have lots of thc/cbd's in this body...they don't.  No one can function on it during the day..who knew?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

Rosebud I got the same private,, what does it all mean ??

BHC 947

lovbnstoned  :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

Just delete it Lovbn not worth wasting time thinking about

He just sent it to ppl he thought it would up set, :confused2: why I no get:cry: I wanted to give our piece of mind. Got 1 piece left then I'm mind free:woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Oct 16, 2013)

How come I didn't get one???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> How come I didn't get one???



Bears and ogres aint worth saving I guess


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2013)

I must be an orge. 

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

 Jeepers this helping a friend out is starting to feel like a job.
At least I can BIU and the scenery ain't bad either

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Good morning duck 

And good morning to the rest of you, too,  

I've slept like a rock these last 2 days.  Later this morning the rain is supposed to finally come to an end.  It's been nice, but this girl needs a lil sunshine.  . Come see me OS!!  

The kids finally go back to school after having Monday and Tuesday off.  Can you guess what day it is?  . 

Biu everyone, and have great daze.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

1 member (me) and 22 guests lurking on this thread.  Pretty creepy if you ask me.  

Cubby has stalkers, lmao!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

IT's bongs over the hump Day


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... be as high as you wanna be.

SM they are watching you....... you have an audience. 


or it could be the NSA making sure we're not terrorist.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

You cleared em all out g13.  1 member, no guests...lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

SM you alright? or your clock broken? you up before the sun could cause the earth to stop rotating


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2013)

I too was surprised to see the smokinMom here to greet us so early! Hi SM.

Duck, how long are you helping your friend? I hope it is almost over for ya.

Good morning Ozzy, and Mel, i see you down there too..  G13, sup?

BIU like ya mean it.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 16, 2013)

I got the weird Jesus pm as well. Bummer, I was going to make my confession today.

Recovering today from yesterday's very potent batch of butter. I was really messed up, it was awesome. But, I'm foggy today, gotta shake it off. I think it's the most potent batch I've ever made, all that bud from the seed plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2013)

I was really messed up, it was awesome~ Mel


I love that .....made me laugh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

None here, I'm already hell bound.  

Yea, typical school morning here.. And they're off!!

Oh what to do?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> How come I didn't get one???




:hairpull: i thought jesus loved me---best get back to worshiping the sun

:ciao: everybody


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

:confused2: Most ppl have a near death experience and "see a white light" me I have one and see some guy with a beard and a red faced guy with horns fights for their life against each other, Hollering "You get him. No he's your" Then I wake you to a pretty eyed nurse


----------



## cubby (Oct 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

45* here this morning, winter is coming................HomeDepot has Christmas ornaments out.........:hubba: 


I can't believe Jesus returned....then left again...and I missed it. 


Oh well BIU BHC.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 16, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 
> 45* here this morning, winter is coming................HomeDepot has Christmas ornaments out.........:hubba:
> 
> ...


 
Cubby they got all to stuff out at Sams club and Wally world too......... I think Jesus quickly found out there is no saving most of us here.:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep,,and no Rapture. I did see some clouds parting,,but it was just rain.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

:doh:

Blew a bulb and dont have a Spare:bolt:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

oh I forgot to leave this jar of Purple Diesel on the Table...help yirselfs

:bong::bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

OH crap,,now what Bro?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh I forgot to leave this jar of Purple Diesel on the Table...help yirselfs
> 
> :bong::bolt:



Ill be right there. Im a Weedhopper so I rely on the winds to carry me,,Ill be there as soon as I can.:icon_smile:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

Better:bolt: to the store 4u


----------



## Melvan (Oct 16, 2013)

You know, Jesus could have taken a second to turn some of this water to wine for us at least, geesh! It's been raining here non stop all day.

He might want to roll that stone back across the tomb door if he thinks he's going to find a world with no advertising.

2:10, close enough, vape it up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

> 2:10, close enough, vape it up!



wrong club Girl...lol...and Best of luck with the weather...sure wish I had this weeks weather a couple weeks Back...Happy Bongin

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2013)

> OH crap,,now what Bro?





> Better :bolt:to the store 4u



All Good:aok:..Bought a Back up too

Now..Back to That Jar of Purple Diesel :bolt:
:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

afternoon my fello  BHC 
BHC 947

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Good evening bhc.  

Ducky, is that jeep done yet?

Ozzy, ditch the sandal socks.  . Unless you have really ugly feet..lol.

Xmas stuff has been on display at the local Wally World since early Sept.  Bleh!

1 member and 28 guests viewing this thread right now.  G13 needs to come on and run those lurkers off...:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

2 and 24 we now SM you hold the :bong1: and we can take them


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

They're dying off...18...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

:bong::bong: 15


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

13 lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

11 now their like bugs the smoke chases them away:bong:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

10!

Too funny.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

hash pipe is loaded :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

8, lmfao.

They are falling over from all the contact highs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

2 now they all must have been cheep dates


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 2 now they all must have been cheep dates



:spit: 

They musta wanted me all to their selfs.  :giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

ozzy sm ston loc---take this while i roll another


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

They saw OS and ran for the hills


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

not the 1st house i cleared out :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

:shocked:  :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

funny it's passed the kids bed time and the guest have disappeared :huh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Yea, school day tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Uh oh, ones back...


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

let's re-load the hash pipe


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Bout time u said that.  :-D

HA, it worked!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

fire up---pass---pass

you all ever smoke balls of hash on a pin head under a glass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

Like doing opium like that better


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

is that what that was


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Never tried that os.  Just my trusty lil glass hash pipe


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

it was a novelty sm---little too much work these days


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

I've heard about knives too?

Good stuff os, thanks for the hit.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

imo a pipe with a cap is the best if you don't have a dab rig


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

in the spirit of the club---how bout a bong rip w/ a dab


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

Bong hits always welcome here


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Works for me


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

The Voices in my head tell me it's time to smoke more weed


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

then there were 3


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

That's actually me you dumb azz.  

Hahahahahahah.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> zzzzzzzzzzzz



Right behind ya OS.

Goodnight friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

Having one before bed here to, mind just running wide open tonight tho, be counting the sheep running from Hick tonight


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good morning bhc........ hope your all high...... mel, rose..... yall gonna have to help me make some of the knock out butter soon as I get my stock pile of filled jars done........ cubby..... did you know you can layaway christmas lights at both walmart and kmart. Ozzy...... have you gotten another deer yet?    Duck...... how's work?  SM........ how's is your fantsy team doing?  THG....... have harvested any on those mandala strains yet? Dang the super lemon haze has my brain peaking this morning.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 17, 2013)

Morning all.. off to work, BIU and be well!


----------



## Melvan (Oct 17, 2013)

As it's gross, wet, grey and rainy today I believe I shall wake and bake with some butter in my coffee. If anyone wants to have anything resembling intelligent conversation with me do it now.

Grower13, I have a tutorial on another site, when you're ready to make your butter I'll link  you to it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol Mel...

G13- I lost both this past week.  Still in 2nd place in one of them, bumped to 4th (out of 8th) in the other one.  . Thanks for asking.

Biu my friends, let's start the weekend a lil early.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

good morning ladies and duck and g13 and fang. Looks like you were having a party in here last night SM.  good for you.

Mel, enjoy your hot buttered coffee... You are very brave.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Good morning Rosie, how's Howie?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a rainy dreary day here, G-13 got 2 in freezer Posting and loading the bong is beyond my skill level this morning think SM rubbing off on me


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

40* and gloomy here. 

*G-13*, we don't have any K-marts here any more. I've never been into a Walmart, never even been in the parking lot.
Walmart reminds me of a NASCAR convention at a trailer park when the welfare checks come in. 


*SmokinMom*, what's up? You attract all these looky loos in here in the middle of the night then scare them away........someone needs a constructive hobby.........maybe ....gardening? :rofl: 


*RoseBud*, what are you having with your coffee this morning? I just had a little Snow Cap with breakfast. 


*Mel*, have you ever heard of garlic Budder? I used to make garlic as well as herb butter back when I lived to BBQ (I also weighed over 300 pounds). I was thinking if you made it really, really weak, it might be a nice option on morning muffins. Not enough to mess you up, just enough to enjoy.


Where's *4U* at?  Probably smoking those Redwoods he grew in his back yard. :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Ozzy, Cubby.
Sm, Howard is fine..he will be a year old next month and it will be time to have him tutored.  Don't tell him.  Here is a pic of him this morning. Thanks for asking. He is still howard. Did a face plant in the back yard yesterday. Ran into an iron chair and knocked it over and then was afraid of it...He is special, that boy, but we love him and he makes us laugh a lot.  Cubby, i am having a little non cured satori, but it is getting better. I am living it up and smoking a joint this morning with the coffee. The solo is out of battery..

here is howie and kali.  







cubby, mr rb shares your feeling of walmart. I don't go there either, but i have and i was scared.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

That's 2 "where's our treat" looks for sure.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

After several days of grey skies and rain, today is supposed to be beautiful.  Sunny and 70 for a high.  

I am embarrassed to say I turned the heater on for the 1st time this morning.  My house was 61 degrees.    Hard for kids to get moving when they want to stay in their warm bed.  Plus, the guineas and fish were shivering.   

I turned it off when it got to 70.  :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep,,we did to Rose. Fliped the heater to take the chill out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

Time to do EDIT. Setting up ice cream machines today. be fun making sure they work right


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't care for ice cream?


----------



## Melvan (Oct 17, 2013)

Cubby, but I want to be messed up. And that's what I am, extremely messed up. But gee golly witackers, why the heck not? (Wow, having to talk 1950's to avoid a ***** is actually kind of fun.) 

SM, ice cream isn't on the top of my list of sweets, but I do like Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia alot. But I think it's gross on pie, all that icky mush when it melts on the crust, ick.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who doesn't care for ice cream?




:huh: must a a texan


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

high everyone,,  n a happy morning to all


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner  :tokie:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah I no likey Ice Cream eather anymore,,CAUSE my Doctor says so,,,, since My Heart Surgery.


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Ozzy, Cubby.
> Sm, Howard is fine..he will be a year old next month and it will be time to have him tutored.  Don't tell him.





Having him tutored????  Why, is he failing math or something??? 
I guess he'd rather be tutored than have his...."pollen sacks" chopped off. :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

:cryoor puppy:cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :huh: must a a texan



Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Testing.  1 2 3 :watchplant:

It worked, woot!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2013)

FootBall game tonight...

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

:woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

i need another :bong: :fly:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

i think i might be losing it...got all ready to go get my hair cut and it is tomorrow...oh well...lets smoke um if we gots some.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll toke to that :joint: 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

just jammn to some Eagles music

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Man what a beautiful day!  I wish I could keep it just like it is.  

Biu!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

it is indeed. 

almost  time for it to be bong:30...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

It is beautiful outside....went to buy a pumpkin and got christmas stuff. oh dear. BIU!


----------



## cubby (Oct 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is beautiful outside....went to buy a pumpkin and got christmas stuff. oh dear. BIU!





                                      ....................:banana:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

even my fello tokers

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Go fitz.  Don't be a dud, be a stud.  :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2013)

Cute dogs Rose

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks, you would know a cute dog when you saw one...tell Kandy hi.
Did i mention we should BIU???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

always miss y'all here,,  oh well i'll try tomorrow

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner:tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Go fitz.  Don't be a dud, be a stud.  :hitchair:



:angrywife:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ Friday at last...... hope your all high as you wanna be........... off to EDIT I go.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 18, 2013)

Slept 11 hours straight, didn't wake up once, because of the butter. 

I've got fog right up to the house this morning, really creepy, but it looks now like it's starting to break up. All you could see for a while was some shadowy trees, it was a horror movie waiting to happen.

Editing, I remember those days Grower13, many years of newspaper work here. Have fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2013)

:ciao:  BHC

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi 4u,  Mel, duck, rose, g13, ozz, cub, anyone else I'm forgetting...good morning.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Morning to all.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

:ciao: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Crap, I forgot OS and weedhopper.  Good morning boyz.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

good morning sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Any special plans for the weekend bongers?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone want to hang drop ceilings? Ice cream machine went in with out a hitch. The owner was a little mad he pulled up and I was giving ice cream out to kids in the strip mall. I said "Shut up I'm just making sure it works." He called the boss the boss called me. The boss got told where to shove it. The owner started begging "You no quit, nothing gets done went you not here" "I hire you" "Please I need work done. You finish. I pay you good". I just laughed. 10 min ago you wanted me fired and now you want me to work for you. "Get out of my way and let me finish up." I'm glad I'll be out of there this afternoon.


----------



## cubby (Oct 18, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

38* and sunny, we should be having our first hard freeze of the season any day now. The trees are still full of leaves (and they look great) so it will be one of those seasons where they all drop at once (and go right into my compost pile).

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 18, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Any special plans for the weekend bongers?


 
getting after a whitetail buck with sticks and string.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

:rofl:

Good luck in the woods. The game running the second flat on the hills this yr here G 13. white oak acorns heavy but their water busting and the deer ain't eating them as much


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Ack, what have I done!!  I just volunteered my son and I to work the Cub Scout popcorn sale tonight at Walmart from 3:30 til 8.  My son is very ADHD and isn't going to be very happy..I hope we won't scare off potential customers.  

I'll see how long I can bribe him with pei Wei..lmao.

(Curses self)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

Just show off the puppies. Cleavage sells the men wont notice him and the wives will be :hitchair: them for staring


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2013)

yuck sm, that sounds beyond awful... Next time the "no" will come out easier.

Good morning bong hogs. 

Got a girlfriend coming over this weekend from outta town...will be nice to see her. 

Cubby, i got cute red painted wood trees.. I am thinking mantle..
G13 be careful out there...Ozzy, i am glad it is almost over for you.

Orange! good morning. Duck, you too. WH, nice to see you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

I suppose it will be ok...if it doesn't rain.  He hasn't sold any yet so he really needs it... Hey wood hopper, wanna buy some Boy Scout popcorn??   lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

THIS IS A JOKE


With the Boy Scout now allowing "opening gay ppl"huh: who really care what you do or enjoy in private) will they start selling cupcakes?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Who knows.  I hope we don't switch to cupcakes though, lol.  But you know, those might sell better, haha!

I'm so happy I have open-minded liberal kids who don't base things on gender, sex, race, etc.  Too much hate out there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

I just get bigger again. every yr I end up ordering GS cookies from 3 or 4 different ones if the  Boy Scout start selling cupcakes the same way I never be out of snacks.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

when I was in the Boy Scouts ,  the scouts used to sell fresh glaze donuts,,, i'd end up eat a dozen hahahahaahahaahah

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner:tokie:


----------



## cubby (Oct 18, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> getting after a whitetail buck with sticks and string.




This is really uncalled for........you're going out in the woods, spank a deer with a stick, then tie him up??? I've been on the receiving end of this, it's not funny.



And it better not be a Reindeer.............:angrywife:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm going to start building my Grow Room,, this weekend

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

evening my fello Bong Hitters


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy birthday to Cubby !!!

Good morning bong hogs...

Coffee is on, satori will follow shortly!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

have n high weekend  all:joint:


----------



## cubby (Oct 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

39* and gray and crappy.

Thank you *RoseBud*, 51 years old.......Who'da thunk it??? 

51, and lookin' for fun...(and matching socks).

I intend to spend the day doing massive birthday bong hits....where's that dabbing apparatus when you want it? 


BIU BHC.........I got Snowcap on the counter.:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

G-13 nice 6 point hanging, my freezer be full now


----------



## Melvan (Oct 19, 2013)

51? Man, I need some younger friends @Cubby lol. Hope you have a great day. What you eating for your birthday? (I hope I don't regret that question, lol)

Hubby is putting new brakes on my caddy today, hopefully this time they'll actually work. I'm starting to wonder if he's fixing them, or "fixing" them.

Then we're going to get totally messed up on butter, lock all the doors, turn off the phone, and ignore the world until Monday morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

when I was a kid I thought the brake pedal was actually called the ol'shitz" pedal cause the only time I saw dad use it I heard "ol shitz"


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC

Getting ready for a clam bake

BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

keep some shells to make calphos with Duck.

hXXp://gilcarandang.com/clam-bake/


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2013)

Cubby, you dabber you. Sometimes i am so tempted to try a hit of the rso...but i am afraid, very afraid.

Mel, have a great weekend doing what ever the heck you want.

I have company coming so i am cleaning up the joint. Funny how company comes after harvest...

Duck, what are you doing?, Sorry duck i just saw your post...have fun!


----------



## cubby (Oct 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, you dabber you. Sometimes i am so tempted to try a hit of the rso...but i am afraid, very afraid.




Try it *RoseBud*, it will make you go...WHOAAAAAA. And make sure there's a cooler handy...you may need to sit down...


*Melvan*, I'm only old on the outside, my interior is virtually wrinkle free...


I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

Rose, Your head will spin, your eyes will cross, it will be hours, before the  comes off. then you'll think "so that's what I've been missing


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2013)

ozzy, that is what i am afraid of. RSo is so different from smoking/vaping/whatever.  When i eat the stuff it is very strong and different is all i can say, don't know how to describe it. 
I need to find a "mikey" and i could watch him first..lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

OzzyDioDude is now known as "Mikey"


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok, i will bring you some next time i am in your beautiful state. I will see what happens to you...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2013)

Good Morning to all my friends. Gonna have a bowl of Sweet Island. Yummy Yummy.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 19, 2013)

any one know were  some satori (am I spelling that right?) seeds are located? Nirvana does not seem to carry it  :holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

hXXps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mandala-seeds-satori/prod_1161.html


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Thank you Ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

Things on the Xmas list


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello bongers, hope you're enjoying your weekends.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

hope all my fello tokers:joint:  have awesome high this weekend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

It's BIU til your high enough to afford the bars time


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ack, what have I done!!  I just volunteered my son and I to work the Cub Scout popcorn sale tonight at Walmart from 3:30 til 8.  My son is very ADHD and isn't going to be very happy..I hope we won't scare off potential customers.
> 
> I'll see how long I can bribe him with pei Wei..lmao.
> 
> (Curses self)



Update: *he was fabulous!  They were getting everyone going in/coming out of walmart, sold lots just because of how cute they were.  And whoever said they weren't interested the kids just told them they accept small donations, hahahah!  But yes, he was wonderful.  I was a happy mom.  The other boys were brats tho.  *

Happy bday again cubby.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Clam bake was great. It even quit raining. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Good morning bhc.......... hope your all high as you wanna  be.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup toking on a bowl of AI atm wow this stuff lays you back


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2013)

Good morning peeps.

 How are you all doing today?

Cubby what did you do to celebrate?

My girlfriend is here and at 8 last night, she asked if she could go to bed.. Nurse larry works again! lol


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 20, 2013)

:ciao: High Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey mars,  What is AI?


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Aurora indicas


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 20, 2013)

very strong  very medical


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2013)

Its a Football kinda Day

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

Go Cowboys. Wait,,,,,wait,,,,,wait,,,OK now ya can say it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Go Cowboys. Wait,,,,,wait,,,,,wait,,,OK now ya can say it.




And to think I thought you knew something about sports teams <hang head in shame>


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

I dont,,just love Sunday and my Cowboys,,,win,,lose or draw.


----------



## cubby (Oct 20, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

Winter is here. It got down to 34 last night and tonight it's supposed to be our first hard freeze of the season. 




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby what did you do to celebrate?




I had Prime Rib, birthday cake, and numerous bowls of snow cap, Cindy 99, and the end of last years NL.

So have you been contemplating your new grow space? I see trees in your future.
Right now it's Mr.RB's shed with your plants, in 6 months it will be *RoseBud*s grow shed ....with Mr.RB's table saw...



BIU BHC...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2013)

My money is on Mr. RB is already planning building a new shed


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 20, 2013)

morning all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2013)

ITS ON!!!!!!!


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2013)

:ciao: 4u your behind


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy belated b day cubby!

Hope for many to come!!!!!


:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 20, 2013)

happy weekends my fello tokers


----------



## Melvan (Oct 20, 2013)

I just turned the phone on in 2 days.  What was my first call you ask? Telemarketer!

Hubby and I had a great weekend of hiding out and getting messed up. Weather cooperated by being cold and rainy, so we had an excuse to hide, lol.

Hope you all had a good weekend. Looks like my fantasy football team is going to take top spot this week, finally!


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... hope your all high as you wana be.......  back to EDIT today....... gotta pay my way and a couple of others too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

The kids are back to school and my house is nice and quiet.  Hmmmmm, anyone care to join me for a delayed wake n bake?

Have great daze.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 21, 2013)

morning all


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

well since iv been up since 5:30 am with quite an upset stomach iv already been bakin lol... but sure why not ill pack up another XP


----------



## cubby (Oct 21, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2013)

looks like its  :ciao:   to the club  

:cry:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2013)

High


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 21, 2013)

happy a.m. to my fellow heads.:ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Ill hit it Now

:bong:


wheres the *Duck*?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2013)

Duck had to EDIT


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

We are getting the backup site rolling, green eyes I got yer news forum up... Everyone is invited incase of meltdown!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

And the dirty dozen has a board too


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 21, 2013)

:joint:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2013)

so, i was watching a video on bad rick simpson oil being sold and it said if it was black it wasn't good and it needed to be gold. So i got a toothpick out and spread my black rso on a rolling paper... YOU know where this is going don't you?? Well, when held up to the sun the color of my rso is a very beautiful golden... So ..... I smoked a joint using that paper... I am ridiculously loaded.  And needed to share... My eyes are crossed...lol...good night i think.

Thanks TOA for what your doing to back up our site... That is beyond awesome..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

Np rosebud.. She is coming along.

If it's black the good stuff is burned but it does look black in a container 

Sounds awesome.. That stuff WORKS.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

Good morning ducky , everyone.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Goooood Mornnnning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be....... looks as though the backup plan is going to work....... even if we have to backup plan the backup plan.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 22, 2013)

Rose, I love putting the oil on a joint paper before rolling a bone, gives a crazy boost to the buzz. 

I am getting ready now to drink some butter in my coffee and spend the day wandering around the house "doing" stuff, lol


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 22, 2013)

morning all


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

Good morning Bongers. Well, i almost needed a cooler to sit on last night 4U and Cubby.  That oil on the paper surely does give a "crazy boost"  Mel...  I don't know how you can do stuff....But enjoy your coffee. Is your butter made from real butter or coconut oil?  

I am off to divorce court with my young friend today. I will take my kindle.

BIU peeps!


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2013)

:ciao:  :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a Bong the rain away day here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

Brrrrrr, mid 40s this morning...72 and sunny for a high.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

My Buddy *Ray *is coming today for a Back tattoo....ya know the one Kid Rock has?....How much ya think this will cost?...will go from shoulder to shoulder....may take half his back...anyone wanna take a stab at it?...I got a new tattoo  to cover up an old one 2 weeks ago...they call it a Half sleeve...looks BAd AZZ...:lama:

TMT=BIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

1,000.00?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't have any idea on tattoo costs but I'll take a guess and say $850?  

I'm hopefully getting mine fixed soon, but it's barely bigger then a quarter.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had the full back tattoo I want estimated at $3000. Picture a wizard holding a crystal ball with a dragon with breathing fire on a castle in one hand. The other hand over the crystal ball with lighting, fire and ice coming out his fingers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

that sounds cool *ozzy*...I know the Tattoo artist and have brought him many canvases...So  He give me deal on Rays @250.00 American Dollars...and yes He has had est  that would run him over the $1k..

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

:yay::woohoo: rain gone time to go shake the trees


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning all.

TOA, thanks for working on a back-up site.  One of MarP's laments is the possible loss of what everyone has contributed over the years.

Our weather continues with cold crisp nights in the high 20s and low 30s with beautiful sunshiny days that get into the 60s.  It is supposed to be 67 today, so we are going to split wood today (thank goodness for hydraulic wood splitters).  I have a cord or so waiting to be split and stacked.  With the splitter, I figured out that the tougher job is the moving and stacking.

I'm not much for tattoos, but my son has one somewhat like Kid Rock's and my daughter has wings that cover her whole back (that is as close to being an angel as she will probably ever come).  I don't know what they cost, but good tattoo artists truly are artists.  I marvel at what some of them can do.

I ordered 400 sq ft of flooring yesterday.  It went on sale for about a third off, so I decided I had better get it ordered.  This is part of the "fix the house up this winter so you can put it up for sale in the spring so you can move someplace the laws are not so archaic" plan.  

Hope you all enjoy whatever the day brings you!  Remember to BUI as needed.  Ozzy, rainy days are just made for sitting inside and really giving the bong a work out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

its   BIU..not  BUI...:rofl:



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

rainy day + :bong::bong2::joint: = multi naps


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 22, 2013)

wow---crazy few days past---looks like lots of peeps already bailed ship while if you be reading this---you ain't leavin' till it's over---major bummer we all couldn't get it together enough with a bit of business savvy to help marP evolve and support itself---bong needs cleaning so---hold this while i twist us up another gsc fatty :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

I know of no one abandoning MP all we doing is backing up info from threads that should not go into the great unknown.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> wow---crazy few days past---looks like lots of peeps already bailed ship while if you be reading this---you ain't leavin' till it's over---major bummer we all couldn't get it together enough with a bit of business savvy to help marP evolve and support itself---bong needs cleaning so---hold this while i twist us up another gsc fatty :48:





Ha...well its only a few of us that want to work and help MarrP...now if everyone did...we wouldnt be discussing this...We doing the christmas shopping this weekend and will use MArrPs  link ...curious to how much this will help...like I said...Ill do my Part...


lets step up people...or Step asside....Ive allways wanted to say that

4u2 checks off bucketlist

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi guys.. I am stepping up not aside 4U! 

So i have auto delivery on coffee at amazon. can i put in a code for MP?

Ozzy, sorry i asked if i could help, then smoked the laced joint and it was all over.  I will be available later.

Orange, it isn't over till it's over and it aint over.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

For me it's like this you see me close my acct here, it means I have decided to leave the internet. 

MP is home as long as I plan to be online and join the world 

I'll be here.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

I haven't bailed....


But I'd rather be ready and have a bucket than a blanket if we get a leak.


I agree-  step up or step aside...


Thanks THG. This is a backup plan.


We all want smoothe waters


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> For me it's like this you see me close my acct here, it means I have decided to leave the internet.
> 
> MP is home as long as I plan to be online and join the world
> 
> I'll be here.


:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

High everyone.  

Wh, get to enjoy the beautiful weather?  I wish I could bottle it up!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

:confused2:High? no :fly::stoned: ? yes


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 22, 2013)

not high, really bummed after reading the "help us out thread".


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi fast cash...how are you and your wife?  It is a real worry about MP. Nice to see you again.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

well since things have gotten on a down note lets try to pick things up... figured id share my water pipe here, well one of the 2 i regularly smoke on, and this is a pic i got from online, cant swap pics off my camera at the moment, anywho its by Grav Labs and its called the Helix, i got the 3piece set, comes with the main chamber, a bubbler bowl, a regular spoon bowl and a chillum aka tester/one hitter attachment, all Glass on Glass connections and K-clips to hold it together, as i said this is a pic online and has white etched lettering, i got Black lettering on mine as they were out of green >_< and i usualy use the bubbler bowl which is the attached piece in the picture, the spoon and chillium are sitting just below the bubbler/main chamber setup



Toke it up!

edit: BHC #810   yeah ill choose 810 unless anyones got it already


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 22, 2013)

Sunakard2000
cool


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2013)

Whats your bhc number new guy?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

38 here this morning. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 23, 2013)

good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be......... took down a hashberry last night........ got 2 more...... one tonite the other tomorrow night.  I'm ready to try it out....... easy strain to grow...... little tough to clone......... took 3 weeks for some of the clones to take root.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 23, 2013)

Morning all, time to get the wake and bake on. Hi FastCash, good to see you.

Rose, I use real butter that I make myself. Hubby brings home whole cream from the creamery and I churn it in the food processor, then rinse it in my sink, whole process takes like 15 minutes.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2013)

Good morning bongers, Good morning Duck!

Mel, yum!!! How wonderful.

G13 I wish i could have a whiff of that hashberry.  I love how it smells all earthy and stuff.

Nice piece sunakard.  Hi cubby, hi thg, i see ya'll down there.  Hugs all around this morning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2013)

TOA--You know, I don't think that I have a BHC number.  I just barged in here one day and posted a pic of my 70s era bong.  The poker has my initials bent into the top of it.

Mel, so cool that you churn your own butter.  My mom grew up on a dairy farm.  My ex grew up on a dairy farm.  My best friend used to own a dairy farm.  LOL--I only use real butter.

Sunakard, nice piece.  I like glass.

Fastcash, good to see you.  We are not going to let MP go down without a fight.  I think we will come up with something to keep her going!

Grower13, let us know how the hashberry is.  I would like a real hashy tasting strain.

Duck, it is 27 here.  We are pretty much getting high 20s to low 30s at night, but the days are beautiful sunshiny Indian summer days.  It is supposed to be 67 today with not a cloud in the sky or a breath of wind to disturb the beauty of the day.  We split and stacked about 1/2 a cord of wood yesterday.

Rosebud, Hi!  I am wakin' and bakin' with a bit of Satori this morning.  I have a house to clean (pumpkin carving party on Friday).  Then going to look at a water heater later.  So, can only bake for a little while.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2013)

High everyone.  

I posted here earlier and just realized I didn't hit submit...lmfao.

Have great daze.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2013)

Good morning sm! Have a good day today, will ya?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

I was here and made a mistake
:bong::bong::joint:
 stumble bummed around and stepped on the rake


----------



## cubby (Oct 23, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 23, 2013)

:ciao: morning :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh neat, look what I found... 

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

Using B&B in your :bong2: can be intoxicating


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey bong hogs., lets do this. I am happy just got a cortisone shot and i can dance again.... Told ya that harvest kicked my butt and my tendon.  Gotta go clean house for more company....yay,,,it's a good day.
MP is safe for a while...happy days.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

so whats up yall? been off work for an hour or so already and im extreamly bored lol... well packin it up and lettin it rip... so whats new with yall today?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2013)

Biu!!!!!! :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

It's time

BIU time that is


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

:joint: :joint: =:fly::stoned:


Cleaned and ready for y'all
:volcano vaporizer: :vap_bong__emoticon: :vap_smiley: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-axgn4n: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:
35 here this morning.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2013)

:bongin: CWO and I am wazzed

Help yourself to the tray, I have to go :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2013)

Be careful out there Duck...

Good morning bong hogs. It is still the middle of the night here.  Smoking a joint of nurse larry, almost cured...nice. MP is going to stick around and I am happy.  More company coming today...must be harvest...

Ok, back to bed for me...biu you peeps you.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 24, 2013)

messed up the post, lol


----------



## Melvan (Oct 24, 2013)

Hitting up a mix of 89 NL 5 and Buckeye Purple in the bowl for my breakfast today.

@THG I love that hubby works at the creamery. We always bought their products before, and paid top dollar ($4 for a 1/2 gal of whole milk, $8 for 1/2 gallon of whole cream) Now, I get it all for free! And, they make the most awesome rich cream top yogurts, super addictive.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

well its balls cold here this morning, guessing low 50s, nippy BURRR!!!
packin up some Sour Diesel from my latest harvest, yummy, all fruity and yet a tiny hint of fuel....snapped some pics of my other pieces, gonna try to get them swapped off my camera today,


----------



## cubby (Oct 24, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

30* and windy, it's colder than a bankers heart. There was however a few flakes of snow when I went out this morning.......commmmmon winter.....:clap: 


Hope all are doing well today (and every day).


Stay warm:bong: 
Stay stoned:bong: 
Stay happy:bong: 



BIU BHC......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning all.  It is another beautiful day here in paradise.

LOL--Sunakard, 50 isn't cold.  It's a nice brisk 27 here this morning, warming up to 67 this afternoon.  A beautiful Indian summer day.  

Mel, fresh dairy products (like most fresh things) are always so much better.  Your breakfast sounds real good.  I think I will join you with a bowl of Satori.

Rosebud, I too was so happy to hear that MarP got a nice donation that will keep us going while we look for permanent solutions.  I looked for a place for quite a while after Overgrow went down before I found this place.  

Well my water heater job turned into crawling through a crawl space with about 4-6" of water looking for a leak.I could hear the water as soon as I walked around the building.  I cannot believe that no one heard the water.  So, by the time I got the leak located and repaired, I didn't have time to even look at the water heater.

One of my girlfriends and I have an annual pumpkin carving party (for gals only) that will be happening tomorrow night.  I also call it "Women with Knives".  I wish all you gals could join us, we just have a ball.  I spread out a huge tarp on the living room floor and we carve these wonderful pumpkins.  There is always plenty to eat, drink and smoke.  It is not unusual to have 3 pipes or joints going around the circle at a time.  There are usually around 15 of us, but I never really know until they show up.  It is not the kind of party where you really need to RSVP and people often ask if they can bring a friend.  I figure the more the merrier.  So, I am also trying to get the house cleaned.  At this point, I have decided to leave the cobwebs as decoration. 

Everybody have a great day--we are on the downhill side of the week!

Take plenty of time to BUI as needed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2013)

> Take plenty of time to BUI as needed.




when you Gonna get it right?..

*B*ong *I*t  *U*p


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning BHC it's 34 and I saw the first of ol'man winter's dandruff in the air this morn too

Hope y'all got the cellar house full it''s going to be a long cold winter I think. Weather worms mostly black, little mast for the wild life, hornets high in the trees, Ma Nature's weather predictor say "Be Prepared"

THG it's called plumber's ear we can hear a water leak a mile away, but the person talking to us beside us it's "huh" what? say again


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2013)

THG, your party sounds so fun. Would love to be there, specially with the company i am having...lolololol. Have a great time, i know you will.

ozzy, so is the whole US in for a bad winter???  It is 39 here but supposed to get in the 60's again.Beautiful day.

I just lit a joint of satori, join me please peeps and BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

I have no clue on your area that's just what Ma Nature's kids are showing around here.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

lol i ment 50 in my place, i left the widow open last night and passed out >_< woke up at 6am and it was 50 in my living room, burrr. just looked at weather forcast, high of 44, 39 with windchill... lookin like around 30 tonight... burr to the burr


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2013)

Ozzy, this is my last question, what is mast for the wild life.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

acorns, hickory, walnuts the different tree nuts and fruits the apples are good but there not a winter over food


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 24, 2013)

awesome 60 degree here,  love this weather


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2013)

pretty cool 60 something here---no sun---sky be threatening a bit of rain---but we'll see---got my 15' patio umbrella stand in place ready to protect the og, gsc, and gooey if it starts---just love to put plants od in september to flower  

nice work to all those that were part of breathing a bit of life back into marP---thanks   

those of you not smoking---not to worry---we'll pick up the slack:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

If a banned member makes large donations, do they get reinstated?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful day here.  I think they're calling for a high of 70.  Sunny with a lil breeze.  I wish I could bottle this.  

Pax is clean, charged and freshly loaded.  Who's joining me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2013)

Fire in the Bong


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2013)

hitting on the hash pipe


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2013)

i will join you guys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

THe BHC is right today THG is :confused2: BUI?

4u got a fine in the :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> THe BHC is right today THG is :confused2: BUI?
> 
> 4u got a fine in the :bong:



no confusion

*B*ong *U*ntil *I*rie


----------



## cubby (Oct 24, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

:bong: :yay: :headbang: :bong2: :48: :bongin: :banana: :smoke1: :banana: hehe( looks around) any one seen my lighter?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2013)

I took 2 joints this morning to wo (edit).

And I have 2 halves left, what is wrong with that picture?

BIU :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

lol you rolling them just a weeee bit to big ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, so I might be a bit dyslexic.  Not only do I BUI, I also don't believe in dog.  

Duck--I think it means that you haven't been smoking enough.

I just got back from an acupuncture treatment and I will join you and BIU.

Psst, mars, I have your lighter.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 24, 2013)

THG, It also seems that when I make the butter from fresh cream I get a more potent product than butter sticks from the store. I'm thinking it might be because they pasteurize only, and at the minimum required temp, non-homogenized. I'm thinking because the milk is never boiled that maybe it makes for an easier extraction process in some way, somehow the milk fats accept more of the extracted oils in some way?

Or, it may just all be in my head, who knows, lol.

Just finished up the flower room work, hitting some NL 5 in the vape and waiting for my friend, who needs to hurry her butt up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I took 2 joints this morning to wo (edit).
> 
> And I have 2 halves left, what is wrong with that picture?
> 
> BIU :bong:



:hitchair:drug abuser


----------



## Melvan (Oct 24, 2013)

If he brought 2 halves home then he obviously wasn't abusing enough, lol


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 24, 2013)

would love to show U my babies :watchplant: , but my camera is not working.

 do have a question,,,  do the plants grow more when they r in the blooming cycle ??? :farm:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2013)

Happy Friday

:bong:

*Lovb*...I dont think they grow faster..but do know they smell better


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2013)

Good morning Duck. I have half joints all over my house all the time.

Had a party last night that wasn't planned. Fun stuff. A bunch of 60 year olds smoking like the kids we once were.

Lovb, yes there is a stretch when you switch to flower.

Mel, butter fat and cannabis oil...a marriage made in your home..

BIU Peeps, or have butter in your coffee!


----------



## Melvan (Oct 25, 2013)

No butter in the coffee for me today Rose, got too much to do and not enough time to do it. Which is why I'm sitting on the internet, lol.

Chilly start to the day here, frost is still covering the grass. Yesterday we had it all, sun, rain, snow, hail all in one happy ball!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2013)

Morning all.  I have a busy day, too Mel, but like to start my day out checking in here with a bowl of Satori (if I have it) and some kind of yummy latte (Rosebud got me onto that).

It looks as if our nice weather is going to last through the weekend and then start having lower lows and lower highs.  I suppose we could see some snow this coming week.  Hope not, I am still not ready.

Lovn--they don't actually grow in flowering--it is more of a stretch.  How much height they gain is pretty much strain dependent.  I have had strains that barely got any taller and some that almost tripled their height.

Duck, howdy.

Have a great day all.  Enjoy your Friday and remember to take time to *BIU* (I'm making a special effort to get this right for 4U :giggle: )


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

28* here this morning, the squirrels are wearing down parkas (slows them down just enough you can hit them with a rock...:hubba




CHB UIB.......................(*THG* and I went to school together...:rofl:  )


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

moanin---not much to report here---cool damp and dark---nice to see the increased traffic count of both new and already established peeps on the site---funny how that all of sudden happened---anybody how the heck that happened all of a sudden


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2013)

We used one of those lights like they use to summon Batman.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

It's :yay: Friday or in SM's world Solitary Confinment


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2013)

:ciao: guys


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Drft! Where you been guy?  Hi SM, i see you down there.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2013)

been off the grid for a while. Still growing dank tho. Working on some pics now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong::joint::joint::bong: Had to get my head calmed down the Voices were going nuts


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: guys




Admit it, you saw the Batman strobe light and had to come back...


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2013)

1 gallon pot
Organic Soiless Mix w/Compost
TLO Spikes and Teas for nutrients


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2013)

Going to be running this again next year! Very happy with the color, smell and its a frost factory. Smells of mixed berries and tropical fruit.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2013)

Sweet looking bud d-7


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Beautiful drifting!


:bong: :30


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2013)

Good morning bongers!

Drft, that is a beauty...how fun is that color?  wow.

So.. what is with three pages of new posts and they aren't new.  And fang, why do you have 5-6 threads. Can't you consolidate them?

We need clean up...on isle 7

THG, how was your women with knives party, or is it still going on?

Mel that is a pretty NL and purple ya got going on over there. pretty and frosty.

So we have company and every time they moved in their bedroom, Howard barked like a big bad dog...so they are in a hotel now...YAYAYAYAY Howie!!!!!!!! I am getting more antisocial all the time...

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2013)

I love dogs


----------



## Melvan (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning all. Closer to 10am than 9am and there is still a heavy layer of frost on the grass. When I got up I had a moment of freak out, thought it had snowed over night, lol.

Good cold day to stay in, get high, eat and watch movies with Hubby that's for sure. I was going to do some transplanting, still might, but I quickly feel my urge to "work" fading away, lol.

Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## cubby (Oct 26, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC, 

34* and sunny. Supposed to reach 50* today, I'll try and get some yard work done........if the bong will quit tuggin' at my sleave... 


RoseBud, give that dog a treat....but not a jerky treat, for some reason they're killing dogs.

Does anybody have any idea what's going on around here? We have 7,ooo+ users on line? GTFOH!!! How did we go from a hand full to over 7,ooo in a week? Even if you remove all the spambots something weird is going on.
This is not the usual seasonal ebb and flow.



BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

morning everybody 

a friend said all the online peeps listed are from BOTS---no friggin idea what the heck that is---anybody care to edumacate those of us that still use phone books to look up telephone numbers

rb---nice howie spoke up to say something that may have been a bit uncomfortable for you to say to an old friend---gotta love that pup


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2013)

:ciao:   



:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

:ciao: :48:


Today forcast 
Morning :bong:
Noon :joint:
Afternoon :fly::stoned:
Evening :bong::joint:
9 PM til 2 am:headbang2: :headbang: 
Naps can happen at any time without notice


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

:ciao: anybody know if all those users listed that really are not here right now is a precursor to another crash


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

OS not sure usually the "bots" are named MSNBot, GoogleBot BingBot. the guest most the time are just ppl surfing. Right now if you google or bing anything mj related, MP links are coming up on the first page everytime


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> OS not sure usually the "bots" are named MSNBot, GoogleBot BingBot. the guest most the time are just ppl surfing. Right now if you google or bing anything mj related, MP links are coming up on the first page everytime



well thats a good thang peeps be seeing marP 1st---marP just explained the delay thingy of why so many look to be on line at a time as an admin control---nice to hear all is irie


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2013)

:48:


----------



## cubby (Oct 26, 2013)

Evening BHC,

You couldn't beat when she was sober, but had to when she was drunk.

We called her Country Kitty, 'cause she smelled just like a skunk.....




:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2013)

I am still cooking rso...9 hours so far... i am way toasted from breathing in everclear and hemp. Plus i keep tasting it to see if the booze is gone yet... It's not, but i am.

did i mention my lips are stuck together?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

:bong::joint::bong2:=:fly::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am still cooking rso...9 hours so far... i am way toasted from breathing in everclear and hemp. Plus i keep tasting it to see if the booze is gone yet... It's not, but i am.
> 
> did i mention my lips are stuck together?




:rofl:

You lush

:bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow look at all the members on right now , more than I have ever seen on at one time


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

:ciao: Sunday morning BIU session now in progress

:bong::bong1::bong2::bongin:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Go Cowboys.:ignore:


----------



## cubby (Oct 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

30* and sunny. Looks to be a nice day ahead.

Over 9,000 members here this morning  

It would appear we're being infested with Bots.

As long as they keep their paws off my bong, I don't care.  

*RoseBud*...............:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 27, 2013)

Rose is going to need celebrity rehab, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh my. What an experience that was....

Good morning peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 27, 2013)

morning everybody

bloody mary's at the RB compound ????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Go Cowboys.:ignore:







GO BRONCOS!!!!!

:lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone in here understand football? dont look like it

STEELERS all the way we're taking it easy and giving the other teams a chance at the ring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeeeehawwww. I loves Sunday Football.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2013)

Another cool day but not as windy...thank u!!! 

:bong::30


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2013)

Lolol I o I o ooll @rosebud!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Stupid Cowboys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Stupid Cowboys.



heres the Steelers' playbook this yr

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys we should be setting an example for new members by following the rules. Not breaking them and we all have been here long enough to know, no sports talk.

BIU :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

evening all :ciao:  sipping on Southern Comfort n a few hits:bong2:  in between


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 27, 2013)

on the :25


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2013)

ok


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 27, 2013)

high rb---how'd the oil finish up


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2013)

well, I am not sure yet.. I am going to take some in a minute here. We got 28 grams of paste...I am afraid it has sand in it..Clean sanitized sand, but still sand. This batch seems way different.  I will give a report in the morning.

wish i could send ya all a squirt.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 27, 2013)

:39


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... hope all had a great weekend........ and I also hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing like a day cleaning the house to make me consider going back out and looking for a real job. 

Just consider, not actually do, lol.

Morning all, have a great day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey guys we should be setting an example for new members by following the rules. Not breaking them and we all have been here long enough to know, no sports talk.
> 
> BIU :bong:




Nah  bro....I think they updated...But the Cowboys Did lose..:rofl:..sorry *WeedHopper*

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Nah  bro....I think they updated...But the Cowboys Did lose..:rofl:..sorry *WeedHopper*
> 
> Happy Monday everyone




They haven't changed the site rule(just look) but I thought I read that they were going to lighten up on the sports talks. That why Hick aint been in cracking his whip

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 28, 2013)

:ciao: guys

4u..... My skins got whooped. I really thought we had a chance.

Todays the big day! Chop chop chop! Ill have pics up this afternoon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

Steelers the best zombies in the league this yr


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

We are just messen around. Nobody is getting upset. Chill Bro. Ifen we cant have a little fun with each other,,what the hell. I DO NOT get pissed about Football,,,EVER. Its a bunch of Millionaires playing a game they love.
Now ifen ya want to get me going,,start preaching.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> heres the Steelers' playbook this yr
> 
> :stuff-1125699181_i_


 Same play book here in Dallas.


Good morning MP. Hopes everybody has a great day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: guys
> 
> 4u..... My skins got whooped. I really thought we had a chance.
> 
> Todays the big day! Chop chop chop! Ill have pics up this afternoon.




I was worried after the first half thats fir sure....But yeah they(Skins) had a good shot at the win...

*WeedHopper*...I dont get all wound up over sports either...My Girl says.."Are you not worried wearing your Bronco gear into Seahwaks  Nest"?...I say..Nope...just a game...

I also read the rule was gonna be lade back as this rule was put in long ago...maybe when the site was getting flooded by RIU Kids...anywho...


Who is watching the World Series?...

GO Boston:yay:

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry,,never been much on Baseball. I loves UFC or (MMA),,,hate boxing,,way to boring.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

morning my fello bong hitters,    what a beautiful morning it is ,  just here takin a few hits to start off the day


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2013)

Good morning All.

Mel, don't go back to work, you will still have to clean up the place.. Have butter in your coffee and think about it.

I am still stoned from the rso last night, so biu w/out me.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

afternoon all ,, listen to Dire Strait,,,  just rockn hit a few    oooh ya


----------



## Melvan (Oct 28, 2013)

Rose, honestly, I have such a minute tolerance for the general public that I don't think I could hold a real job anymore. 

And, my butt is burning from the whooping it took in my fantasy football league this week.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2013)

I used to be so social and now no more, wonder if it is all the cannabis, that doesn't let you put up with peoples' issues.( polite way of saying b  s.)

I am grumpy with phone calls and we unhooked the door bell for some reason and I said, please leave it unhooked. I am with you Mel...lock the doors and take the phone off the hook.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

I hate hate hate going to town or anywhere there is more that 3 or 4 ppl anymore. The older I get the more hermit like.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 28, 2013)

i have been practicing being a grump my entire life---the older i get---the better i get at it---used to just shut off the lights for haloween---this year i got a great trick---lights on---doorbell rings---trick or treat---bam---i'm gonna blast them with the garden hose---lmfao---j/k

maybe just wire the doorbell up to the sprinklers :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

How about a small electric fence ya cant see.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

Hight all hope that everyone is having n awesome evening


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 28, 2013)

Daaaaaaa bulls!.........daaaaaaaaaaaabears!



On the :30 

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaa :bong: :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow you guys  are making a great impression for all the new people.
The impression I get is, that you all think it is ok to break the rules.
Why do you all feel that it is ok to break the rules?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 28, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> How about a small electric fence ya cant see.




  that'a awesome *wh*---great idea---think i might be cracking some eggs on their heads---maybe spray a bit of nair hair removal for good measure---have yet to decide what nasty little treat to trick them with


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2013)

super glue a thumbnail head to the doorbell..  No dont do that..But I remember someone did that when I was a Kid

on the :20

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey everyone.  We've been getting our fair share of rain the last few weeks with more to come tomorrow night.  My lawn is so confused.  

Still no sign of the leaves turning colors.  Sometimes it doesn't happen til December...lmao.

Enjoy your nights.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:
BIU 2 for Tuesday:bong::bong:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe if people knew how to drive I would be better. I swear, everyone thinks that turn signals are just pretty lights you make flash at Christmas.


----------



## cubby (Oct 29, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

32* and DARK. It's snowing a little and is supposed to rain.......I'm waiting on my contractor to come and remove and replace 12 windows......I'd rather not have snow and rain in the house, but....that's mother nature.

On Halloween they come and replace my roof and put in 6 new skylights. My second floor is gonna' be house plant heaven.

I'd rather have all this stuff done now, than in the summer. I arranged to have all the remodel stuff done at the end of the season rather than deal with it during the heat of summer 'cause I want these workers in and out fast, like most of you I'm not too patient with the general public....even less so when they are in my home.

I'm contemplating putting up my Christmas tree for Halloween and sitting out front in a Santa suit with a scary mask, giving out candy canes. That ought to throw those little kids a curve ball.......an evil Santa that gives them candy??? I wish I knew a midget I could convince to dress as an evil elf.  


Let's do this while I'm waiting on these guys. They're supposed to show up between 8 and 10........apparently the cable guys installing my new windows...    :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 29, 2013)

good morning BHC........ hope your all stoned as you wanna be.......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

Morning BHCer Happy BIU day :bong:

Hey y'all Duck's right on the sports and their the Big Bosses(MarP) don't want to see. So lets cut them out.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

whats up everyone. well had to swap over to my actual bong... went to a party this past friday and my buddy knocked the Helix with the Spoon bowl outta my hand... i wanted to cry lol, but at least i have other pieces to use until i can replace the broken helix body and spoon bowl... blah sad sad weekend, ooh well my plants are doin great so i cant complain too much.
BIU yall..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2013)

:bong::bong:


its Twos day


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning peeps!

32 degrees here this morning too Cubby. I love my "sun tubes". Your plants will love them too. That is awesome. And new windows...New windows are great.

I think your santa idea is a good one.... 

My goal is to make apple crisp today. and clean up my bedroom where i dumped all the stuff to make the rest of the house look clean. 

BIu peeps!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

RSO and Apple Crisp? :rant: I know you won't warry me.so will you consider adoption>>Ozzy begging on knees<<


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on home Ozzy, I could use another wv man around, sure consider yourself adopted.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

on my way wagon loaded


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

LOLOLOL  Oh dear those horses look plum tuckered. I see poeple on that wagon...we didn't talk people, just you. You bringing the whole hollor?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't get out the holler without hitchhikers. Don't worry they all scared to cross the county line and will jump off.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

morning all---ma nature played a little trick on me last night---forecast called for a slight chance of rain during the day yesterday---i still got 3 plants outside so i got the 15' canopy patio umbrella set up to keep my buddage dry---wind was howling most of the day---umbrella was secure but i decided to take it down cause i did not want the girls to miss out on the clear warm sunshine---don't ya know it [email protected]#$%^ rained last night and my late harvest buds got wet---todays forecast calls for 60* 7-10 mph winds thru the day---think i'll be taking things inside today snug and tight near a fan and a space heater to dry them out---i do not trust the weatherman---what a clown---how he keeps his job is a mystery to me


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck Orange, that sounds like a mess. Sorry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

You got to remember A weatherperson is the only one that can be wrong 80% of the time and still get a 20% pay raise


----------



## cubby (Oct 29, 2013)

Best of luck Orange, damn weather......:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks for all the well wishes---just working on the cranky old guy persona---no biggie i got this---certainly a great reason to beach about the weatherman---his gig gots to be same as a tenured govt. job


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not sure it is the weather persons fault. I think you just can't really predict weather... You would think with all the tools they could, but no.

That is high humidity you have there orange, like you didn't know that.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

afternoon all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2013)

lunch time

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

It's BIU time.:bong::bongin::joint:=:fly::stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2013)

So you cant even mention a SNL skit.....daaaaaaaa bulls?   Just curious.


I dont even watch basket ball.....someone pull the bass outta the water thats nippin duck in the butt! 


 On the :52 :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

Whats Basketball?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

did everyone do their 4:20 hit this afternoon


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

At another site this question was posed. "What is the best way to switch to flowering 12/12?"

My answer, "Turn off the light" Was that rude? lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

if you didn't tell them to turn it back on 12 hrs later it was


----------



## Melvan (Oct 29, 2013)

I did, lol

For some reason, I can't stop giggling about it, lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

If duck quit trying to make love to my bobber the bass be in the frying pan


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

I would love to go out fishin,,, just have a problem getting out


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening bongers.   

How's it goin?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

:bong: good
:bongin: better
:bong2: almost :stoned:
:joint: :fly::stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning BHC........... hope your all high as you wanna be......... mel, having read this site for a few years I've decided some are not cut out to be pot growers........  watching them try is painful and yes sometimes funny....... and if I had a joint for everyone who was practicing........ I'd be high for years........ pot is not a good plant to learn the basics of gardening with......... but some do make a crop......... I'm sure many many more fail though.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys!

Mel, that was funny.

SM, how are you, thinking about you. Still stunned.

Hey g13, i find it amazing how lots of folks think anyone can grow this herb and there is nothing to it. Of my friends out here in the real world, i don't know one that has the patience or interest to do it "right".

We be MP...we grow pot right!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning ducky, rose, grower, Mel, os, cub, 4u, thg, ozzy (good luck in surgery today), weedhopper (stay dry!) toa and anyone I might be forgetting...

I'm fine rose, it was pretty hilarious.  

Expecting some bad weather today, possible hail, heavy rain and flooding.  A great day to stay inside and biu.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

SM, i saw nothing funny in that at all.

Do you love the taste of coffe and pot? OMG people...They go together like peanut butter and chocolate,  like everything that is good together.  Satori and latte, it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

:ciao:  *4u *checking in

:bong:


thanks for the :giggle:  *Melvan*


----------



## cubby (Oct 30, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

42*, windy, raining, and overall crappy. The window guys got all the windows in yesterday, they're coming back today to put in all the moulding and trim. Tomorrow the roofers start. They say they can remove and replace the roof in one day....I doubt it.  


It would appear I missed out on some excitement here last night. I think you people do this intentionally. You wait 'till my back's turned ....then* BAMMM*, fireworks. 


Have a good day all, and remember...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

and to think...only cost me $250 American Money

Sorry my photo skills suk

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Very bad azz!! 

Sorry cub.  . Lmao.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

bad azz tat bro


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice tat. 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

> Tomorrow the roofers start. They say they can remove and replace the roof in one day....I doubt it.




They will.....Ive seen them throw  a Dozen guys on a Roof and wipe it out quik...I dont do roofs

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

Most roofers double crew this time of yr to get done. And when your paid by the square you don't play around either


----------



## cubby (Oct 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> They will.....Ive seen them throw  a Dozen guys on a Roof and wipe it out quik...I dont do roofs
> 
> :bong:


 

This will be 3-4 guys, in the rain (possibly snow) 40* and a very pitched roof, plus a sunporch with skylights and my garage. As long as no one falls off the roofs I don't care...just get it done and get off my property.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

> As long as no one falls off the roofs I don't care




:rofl:


thats why I dont do Roofs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

Morning all.  

Rosebud, I got to agree that nothing beats Latte and Satori in the morning.  I got to assume that you and SM are talking about the little "love letter" she got.  I got one, too.  It cracked me up, too--small minds.  You just have to laugh at them.  How is everyone doing with the Simpson oil?  

4U, I don't do roofs either.  I would tell all my contractors that I will go down into the nastiest tiniest crawl spaces, but I don't do roofs.  And wow incredible tat.

SM,  :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Mel, you crack me up.

Grower13, couldn't agree more.  There are also those that think that you can do it with 2 CFLs and a clip fan from the dollar store.  I pains me when I hear people say, "It's a weed".  All of us know that it is a wonderful medicinal herb that requires money, care, love, knowledge, and experience to grow dank bud.  I know that there are some who think that I am a "a pompous, condescending, under-achieving functionary" (lol--that is a direct quote), but my only real goal is to help others learn to grow.

Duck, orange, cubby, hope everyone has a great day and remember to take time to *BIU*.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

SM 1 1/2 hrs and I'm mummy rapped and using the wrong hand to type and SORE. 

4u Kandi out the doghouse


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep up on the pain pills before they even have a chance to wear off..what is it, like every 4 hrs or something?

Or stay away from those and smoke some good doobage with a lil shine, lmao.

Biu everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozzy, I didn't know you had surgery, I hope you feel better really soon. HUgs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozzy hope U better soon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll be fine it was just a alignment my headlight were hang wrong. Was nothing to worry about. Biggest problem is rolling a joint with my arm taped to my chest. Got the old hookah out and the last of my opium.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Good Morning MP family,,I take it i missed something last night. My guess is the 1st three letters are BWD.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 30, 2013)

I can only imagine what he said to you SM, I've had some doozy of messages from fellows on the boards, thank goodness we have our good guys who step in and help us out. I had one last week that was written like a penthouse letter. (not here). 

Maybe he didn't know I was a girl because of the Melvan, because I didn't get a love letter, wonder if I should feel slighted? LOL

The sad part of that flowering question, was that all these people posted before me with all this seriousness, like "you'll get less stress if you go to 18/6 for 2 weeks, then 15/9, then 12/12" I'm thinking 6 weeks more to 12/12, ummm, NOT!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

SM was not alone.  I also got a "love letter" from "you know who".  Can't figure out what we could have done to cause such nastiness.....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not loved
I didn't get a love letter:laugh:

4u what is that stuff on your face? 
Nice tat:holysheep:

Get healthy quick Ozzy. Sort of hard carry the hookah when in  the woods.

BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

glad the powers to be put the garbage to the curb---:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

AuburnBWD tha Moron,,, will return in Drag again,,you know it and I know it.


And speaking of the prick,,why does it show him online??????????


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

:cry: ozzy no get to play in the woods this yr.:cry:

Probably getting his "your are banned notice" WH


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2013)

How you doing tonight Ozzy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> AuburnBWD tha Moron,,, will return in Drag again,,you know it and I know it.
> 
> 
> And speaking of the prick,,why does it show him online??????????



People who have been banned can still come to the forum to read and look around, but they are not able to post or send PMs.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2013)

Get some rest ozzy!!!   

Nice tat! I love ink.

sm I guess all that lying down gives you time to post huh? 

rose how r u?

Biu ppl...get to work! :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool THG,,dont have to PM him then' he already knows what I think of his crap and his nasty *** PMs to a women.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

I make one mean piña colada...yummmmm...

Biu friends, then do it again.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Looks like spam for breakfast for THG.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ less than 2 weeks til my first Satori will be ready to harvest......... smell is quite heavy........ I must have missed the nutes a little....... she has got some bright golden yellow fan leaves. She is a heavy producer.   got some deadhead og finishing in the next couple of weeks as well........ not nearly the producer Satori is....... for  me anyway........... hope yall are as high as you wanna be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2013)

*Boo!*

So after the big ol hype about scary storms we didn't get anything.  A few light morning showers but nothing wild at all.  I'm a lil bummed the weatherman messed up.  We're in a huge drought and every little bit helps.

But!  Tonight is expected to be beautiful for the trick or treaters.  

BIU!!


----------



## Melvan (Oct 31, 2013)

SM, they're calling for us to have really wicked storms today too that will most definetly ruin the kids trick or treating.

I don't get any trick or treaters, by the time the kids walked to my house, it would all be over, lol

I'm suppose to help my friend pass out treats at her store in town, and yes, I have a cat costume I wear, lol (Really, could I be anything but a cat for Halloween, lol)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2013)

BOO!!!!!


Trick or treat



:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Oct 31, 2013)

Stop scaring me! You'll make me pee a little.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm almost ready to pass out candy
1. had shoulder work done -check
2. arm taped to body- check
3 found fake arm-check
4 rig arm to candy bowl-check
5. hang arm around neck so that it falls off when wanted-check
6. tape "blood" squirter to shoulder

Yep ready to pass out the candy


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh Ozzy, i am glad i am not coming to your house. I hope your feeling ok this morning.

g13 less then 2 weeks for your satori... I am happy for you. Having a little hit of that in my solo as I type. I hope you like it as much as I do.

Toa, I am good, thanks for asking. Having a latte, happy about life.

Mel, a cat, go figure. Sm, Duck, i hope you guys are doing fine.
I see orange down there, good morning to you.

PS, ozzy, i really don't like your avitar... It makes me kinda sick... That looks real...yucky.  But I heart you!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

morning all


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2013)

Yall are scary.            :shocked:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2013)

morning all---back on the hash this morning---i like my hash and it's just so much easier to deal with---bit of a chill in the air this morning---likely to clear to a sunny chill a bit later---getting the boobie traps set for the little tricksters---no treats here---warming up the chin saw---kinda nice to fire that up when ya see them at the neighbors---should have the electric fence dialed in a bit later---hose is in place---all in all things are looking pretty good and my guess is i'll be in the county jail by 7:30 or so


----------



## cubby (Oct 31, 2013)

:ciao:  Good Morning BHC,

42* and no roofers, they're afraid it _might_ rain, damn cry baby roofers.


*Orange*, I like the way you think... If those children want a hand full of GummyBears, let them survive the gauntlet of death....it is Halloween after all.  

Maybe I'll go to* Melvan's* house, she'll be at the store store handing out candy and I'll be at her house eating all her cookies. And the best part is ...it won't matter if she gets angry, 'cause I'll be too stoned to know or care... 

*SM*, are you bringing the kids trick-or-treating?

Anoka, Minnesota - Halloween Capital of the World (trade marked) I have no idea how or why that happened.


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2013)

Im jealous of all you guys with the Satori. I keep hearing all these good things about it Damnt. Guess Ill just have to stick to my Sweet Island for now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2013)

> PS, ozzy, i really don't like your avitar... It makes me kinda sick... That looks real...yucky. But I heart you!



They took that pic after handing me the doctor bill


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

get better OZ


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2013)

Good morning BHC

60 mph winds here. Should be a joy driving to wo(edit).

BIU:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... time change weekend........ like it in some ways... hate it in some ways........ I hate having to mess with my light timer......... hope your all high as you wanna be........ even if you have to (EDIT).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy Friday

:bong:


----------



## Melvan (Nov 1, 2013)

Our power was out overnight due to the high winds and heavy storms. I slept through it, so I don't know how long it was off during the on time for my lights. Usually, if the power goes out, I give it an  hour, and then just unplug the light until the next on cycle.

Now it's sunny, clear, and cool. Hope it's going to be a pretty weekend. 

Have a great day all.

Edited to add: Sucks Halloween is over, I like my avitar,lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2013)

Good morning folks.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2013)

morning everybody---cranked up the heater this morning---got all my leftover candy to be snacking on with coffee and hash pipe in hand---mostly chocolate


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2013)

Note to self don't paint self green when arm tape up:rant: this stuff don't just wipe off


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2013)

You guys have too much fun on halloween. We had cute kids. One chubby girl so decked out with huge black wings, and lots of pretty make up... I told her she just looked beautiful, she turned and left the porch and hollered back "thanks for the comments". Nothing wrong with her self esteem. Howard the poodle that uses a mean rottweiler bark scared all the children.  

Duck and Mel, good luck with the wind. Orange, enjoy your golf game?
Ozzy, keep healing you.
g13, i never mess with my lights during daylight savings time. was i supposed to?

I gotta lay off the smoking of joints i am starting to cough...now on to the solo for one day.  So  solo it up bong hogs!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2013)

ozzy---what the heck is going on w/you---surgery---green paint---sounds like mayhem over there


----------



## cubby (Nov 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

38* and sunny, I hope everyone had a fun and safe Howlerween.... 

I ran out of candy at 10:30, about 5 hours after the kids started showing up. We had some kind of warm front roll in that made the fog machine work out really cool. Saw alot of interesting costumes, almost made a child cry....not my fault, he dressed like Bieber, I had to tease him. 
   The adult trick-or-treating was a blast. I brought 6 fat joints with me, they were gone in about an hour. I set off an artillery simulator, the cops showed up 2 minuets later, they knew it was us (from all the giggling), they just said "knock it off.............you don't want to go to jail in those costumes...especially the fat, hairy, ballerina"...:rofl: 

All in all, it was a good night.............now on to Christmas...:banana: :banana: :banana: 

*Ozzy*, you realise that's what happened to Shreck ? Now you'll just have to be the grinch at Christmas.

*Orange*, enjoy that leftover candy, all I have left is a bag of peppermint patties ('cause I hid them in the freezer). But they do go good with a morning coffee and a bowl... 


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2013)

Cubby a fat hairy ballerina? Did you wear a tu tu?
Funny.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy high to all:banana:    listen to the Boys of Oklahoma:smoke1:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 1, 2013)

tu-tu and artillery fire... sounds like a Mel Brooks movie lol

its a nipply 48 outside but feels like 42 with the 26mile an hour winds and it looks like a cold weekend to come...

hope yah feel better ozzy.

BIU YALL!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2013)

Morning all.  It is kind of a heat wave here, 36*.  I am winterizing a place and then we are going to split wood.  Next week the temps are dropping and we have rain and snow forecast.  I am not looking forward to winter.

Grower, I also don't change my lights when we do and undo daylight savings time.  An hour really doesn't make that much difference to me.

We are like Mel--we don't get trick-or-treaters.  The homes are just spread too far apart.  I do miss seeing the little ones dressed up.

If cubby is dressed up like a ballerina wouldn't we have to call it a too too, rather than a tu tu?

LOL--Ozzy, pain meds, Halloween and green paint don't go together.  Hope you are recovering nicely and are able to get the pain off.  However, like cubby mentioned you could be the Grinch come Christmas.

Don't eat too much leftover Halloween candy, stay warm, and BIU as needed.  It is Friday.


----------



## cubby (Nov 1, 2013)

I wasn't the ballerina.....I was evil Santa. Jake was the ballerina, his wife was Waldo from "Where's Waldo". We had a great time.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2013)

I did absolutely nothing! 


lol

I did alot of this tho :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2013)

*C

W

O*

Clockwork Orange

BIU:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

OZZ how ya doing today,  r ya token at all


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

Sun  2000  throw some of that cool air down south we can use it


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey my bognin peeps, hope you're enjoying your weekend thus far.  I'm so happy, a friend I haven't seen in forever is flying into Texas in a few weeks.  .  I can barely contain myself, lol.    Psyched!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn, talk about typos, oops.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 2, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC:ciao:


 
Good morning Mr. Duck


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2013)

Howdy Growdude:ciao:
:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2013)

:ciao: BHC let's BIU right with kief on every bowl


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 2, 2013)

what up BHC been awhile hope all is well,biu on this nice sat morning......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2013)

Sup MrFirt good toi see you :48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 2, 2013)

what up,been a little busy haven't had too much time for the pc,I check in from time to time to catch up.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2013)

Morning Guys and Gals.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2013)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2013)

:bong::bongin::48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

afternoon all my fello tokers,:bong2: , hope thst everyone has got to the high of the evning


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Just noticed that I have lost a large number of posts.
Has anyone else experienced this?
Did someone delete a large thread?

Putting some greenery on the page. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2013)

Does that post count really work?

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Grower13 
a happy grower





Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: down here
Posts: 1,762 
:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 3, 2013)

yes mine works 4u........

Grower13 
a happy grower





Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: down here
Posts: 1,763 


And....... good morning to all the BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be.......... if not...... what went wrong?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

The Post counters screwy I lost 2000 post awhile back but cant see where anything was deleted.

Sunday morning BIU session in progress


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The Post counters screwy I lost 2000 post awhile back but cant see where anything was deleted.
> 
> Sunday morning BIU session in progress


That is about where I am at too


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2013)

Good morning  all ya all. 

Did you remember to set your clocks? we didn't, but that is ok..

Happy birthday SM!

BIU!


----------



## cubby (Nov 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

39* and sunny, a nice fall day.

I did not set my clocks back...........I didn't have to because I didn't set them forward in the spring. I have a VCR that's been blinking 12:00 for 'round 15 years.



BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a Sun Dial it always sets itself


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 3, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Good Morning BHC,
> 
> 39* and sunny, a nice fall day.
> 
> ...


 
You can fix the VCR with a piece of black tape/:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Nov 3, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> You can fix the VCR with a piece of black tape/:hubba:





That would defeat the purpose.............when/if it stops blinking I'll throw it away. It's only reason for being, is to sit on the top shelf and blink for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2013)

I was gonna ask when the last time you used that puppy Cubby. lol


----------



## cubby (Nov 3, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I was gonna ask when the last time you used that puppy Cubby. lol




I bought a DVD player when they first came out, and the VCR was retired to the top shelf for blinking. The DVD player has since been retired (it's in a box because it doesn&#8217;t blink) I can't remember the last time I played a DVD, but it wasn't in the player that was retired soon after purchase and I was using the computer for movies/music/games. 

But I still have 2 turn tables that I use...frequently. A Marantz when I want to hear Albums the way they were meant, and an Ion that removes all the pops and hisses (it's good for recording to my music computer).



*RoseBud*, I like the new Avi.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I did not set my clocks back...........I didn't have to because I didn't set them forward in the spring. I have a VCR that's been blinking 12:00 for 'round 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


 
I'm not saying I'm lazy, but when the power goes out, I wait until 12:00 to set the clocks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't know what a dvd was til I hit the button on the side this laptop and one popped out

looks like a cd with dvd written on it


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I didn't know what a dvd was til I hit the button on the side this laptop and one popped out
> 
> looks like a cd with dvd written on it




So what was Hick watching prior to him giving you his computer?

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: 


BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

Fresh Sheared Sheep the virgin cut


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2013)

> There's the Sheep, Where's my Boots?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

>




 "I know nothing NOTHING"


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

Ozzhow U doing,,, better I hope


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

Like a flat tire I still roll

I'm good be back to my no good onrey self in no time


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 4, 2013)

:ciao: BHC

here :bong1: start your week off right


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good morning BHC.......... hope your all high as you wanna be......... 7 days til I'm in Satori-ville.......... the Hashberry is a pleasant high easy on the mind..... relaxing........ saw where SM's Texans lost it late after a valiant try......  hope their coach is ok.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Wrong grower, was very Lucky last night.  

Tis Monday.  Was up til 2:30, used to be 3:30.  Yikes!!!  I really need to get my sleep times squared away.  All things considering, I feel ok this AM.  

Biu!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 4, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts---been invited to a commercial grow show today---very exciting---living the dream baby---a peek into the future---the next step on my journey


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2013)

:bong:

Back to bed I go...Wake me when its Twosday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2013)

okay...could not sleep...

:bong:


Say *Duck*...was thinking about your posts count and the missing ones....Im a think that a bunch those worthless spamming posts finnally was removed and so goes our  posts inside?????..just postsed in some Alien speaking thread...I think we is being Spammed by MArs???

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2013)

I think that was Dutch lol


:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

high all


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2013)

4u might be onto something re the spam posts.  I haven't noticed a reduction of my post count and I never replied to those.

We've had a nice gentle rain all evening.  It's much welcomed!  I don't know if it will put a dent in our drought conditions or not but every little bit helps.  In my city we can now only water lawns 2 times a month, so the rain is wonderful. 

Hope everyone's week has gotten off to a great start.  Biu!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2013)

good morning BHC......... hope your all high as you wanna be.......


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

Good morning Bong hogs!

I was awakened by a very wet black poodle on my bed..yuck. So it is raining here too Sm.

Good morning Duck. Good morning g13.  I am glad you are enjoying your hashberry. It is such a nice plant.
I am off to family court again with my 23 year old friend. There has to be a better way to spend a Tuesday morning.   BIU Peeps!


----------



## Melvan (Nov 5, 2013)

Sunny and pretty today here. Last of the fall colors are on, all the golds and oranges. 

Got a new xbox, been pretty much doing nothing but kill monsters since Saturday.

BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

morning peeps---cool and dry here today---still got 3 plants finishing up outside---gsc, larry og, and gooey/alien dog---all 3 are really popping with resin and color---delightfully odoriferous


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

How was your show yesterday Orange?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How was your show yesterday Orange?




pretty impressive---still dialing it in---i joined the collective


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

Tell us what that means Orange exactly. I think i should be jealous but i want to be sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 5, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong: almost there :bong::bong: yep ready to go out into the idiots.

Gotta stop by the headshop and get at a new bong.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Tell us what that means Orange exactly. I think i should be jealous but i want to be sure.




in a nutshell a collective is a group grow pooling resources and possibly the workload to get the medicine to the people


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, i am jealous... That is going to be soo cool. Wonderful for you Orange..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 5, 2013)

whats up everyone, nice cool day here no rain woot, awesome to hear things are rollin right along Orange.. becareful with that group, granted im sure its 100% legal but still stay on your toes, dont need to get comfey and end up getting nailed. good luck with that grow, i hope it helps lots of people.


----------



## cubby (Nov 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

27* and sunny. We had that frozen mist this morning, it made my back deck deceptively slippery (I was filling a bird feeder and fell on my ***)  


*RoseBud*, have fun in court, every time the Judge looks at you, do this :hubba: . It may not help your side, but it will make the Judge wonder, and probably smile.


*Orange*, I envy your long grow season, but don't think I could take your summers. Green Mojo to the finish line. :yay: 


As for the rest of you people.......BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for all the well wishes/advice---check in w/you all later---be well :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2013)

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2013)

Duck...how u b?

My family court got postponed till this afternoon, so i am all stoned dressed up and no where to go..

I guess I will do dishes...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

afternoon my fello tokers:48: what a wonderful day, low 60's n high 80's  a day to get high:2940th_rasta: all thro the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2013)

How awesome os!

Sorry about family court rose.  Atleast it's not your family, right??

I saw one or two trees trying to turn while I was out today.  For the most part, everything's still green, esp the confused yards from all the rain!!  Lol.

Pax is clean and ready to go.  . Anyone care to join me?

Cub, hope you didn't land too hard.  Can't believe its so cold there already.  I heard on the news we might have our 1st freeze early Friday morning.  I'll believe it when I see it.  

High to the rest of the bhc..


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2013)

smokin mom U can send it down here if U don't want it(the cold )


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao: 

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey BHCer It's :bong: over the humpday


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning! Where is everyone...and duck, you didn't tell me how you are.

Howard goes in this morning to be neutered. The dogs can't understand why no food or water or treats this morning. I tried to tell them but they didn't want to hear it.  Oh well, i can take another hour of them looking at me like that.
BIU, i am...

Sm, this girl is like our family. She lived with us for a year. She comes from the most dysfunctional family ever. Her mother died and she tells people i am her mom by choice. She is my girl. I love her like a daughter but she really makes me stretch as a person.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning bong hitters........... saw where a man set his wife on fire lighting a cig while pumping gas.......... beyond stupid.


----------



## Melvan (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking like a pretty day here. Sunny and warm for Nov, but it won't last, lol.

Gonna spend my day putting beans in baggies, yippee.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2013)

Good morning all. I woke up to this this morning--about 3" inches of snow.  So, to any of you not happy about your weather....well, I will trade you.

Rosebud, my thoughts are with you.

Mel, enjoy the weather while you have it.  I have a fire going most of the time now.  Brrrrr.

I'll try and get some pics of my Larry posted up in the grow journal sometime as they are starting to look like something.  My 1000W bulb died and I broke my spare.  I had ordered another bulb because I was going to chuck this one after this grow, but haven't received it yet.  So, I pulled the reflector out and hung a 400W MH that I have in there until I get a new bulb.  

Grower, duck, lovn, orange, sunakard, have a great day.  I will be winterizing places today......


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

cool and dry round these parts---coffee and :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 6, 2013)

1st snow sure is pretty thg---thanks for the pic


----------



## missabentley (Nov 6, 2013)

Morning BHC. Kinda a gloomy day so far here but still in the 50s. Enjoying some Green Poison before breakfast


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 6, 2013)

wow THG im so jelous... i LOVE the snow, winters my fav time of the year and i cant wait for it to snow here in michigan, assuming we actually get some snow this year unlike last year it was mostly rain and like maybe 2 or 3 snowfalls that didnt stick around longer then a day tops... 
hope everyones has a good day


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow snow so soon? And smokin moms lawn is still green!! Lol


:bong:

Lov some snow!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Rose, I apologize for that.
Just doing that 4 letter word (starts with W).

THG the pic looks wonderful but ya can keep the snow.

BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 6, 2013)

Doc clears me to go back to work but I can only lift 5 lbs with left arm. Good thing this is a teaching job. Who can do remodeling work and only use 1 arm? Boss told me I get to teach, how to hang commercial drop ceilings starting monday. That be fun ;(


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2013)

Its Dabb time  *cubby* 


Putting some Gold on the Table...Help yirselfs

:bong:


I like snowy pics...thanks *THG*..we may see a little more snow this year...maybe


----------



## cubby (Nov 6, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Its Dabb time  *cubby*




Don't tempt me, you know I travel at the drop of a hat.....


We got 4 inches of snow last night. It looks so nice I couldn't resist turning on the Christmas lights for a bit, I turned them on at 4:20 A.M. (co-incidence) I don't think anyone saw them, except me, and I like em.

The roofers that didn't show up last Thursday because of drizzle are supposed to show up tomorrow, with the snow on the roof. For some strange reason I'm a bit doubtful.

BIU BHC...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2013)

all U northerns can send some of that cool air n snow down here,, we can use it
also did we all do a hit @ 4:20 this afternoon,  cause i did right at that awesome time.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2013)

:bongin: on the :42 :bong:

While watching the CMA's


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2013)

I am smoking a joint that accidentally got some rso on the paper, shoot. lol So I will join you Ducky!

Cubby, i love that you love christmas lights so much...


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 7, 2013)

on the :59


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

:bongin: some CWO on the :11 :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  We had a very cold night, it got into the upper 30s..hush thg and cubby.  

It's sunny and should warm up into the lower 60s by afternoon, with temps back into the 70s for the weekend.  

Biu guys it's Thursday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 7, 2013)

:ciao::BHCers Hope y'all having a great day

Rained all night High temp of day was 50 at 9 this morning be dropping the rest of the day.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 7, 2013)

sittin at about 45-50 here, not sure what it got down to last night but burrr it was chilly. i wish it would just snow already, i hate this rainy high 30s, low 40s crap lol... BIU everyone!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 7, 2013)

cool weaher always welcome down south


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A chilly 36 here with no rain till tomorrow.Been raining the last few days.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be........ Friday at last........ still got to go to {EDIT}.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Friday morning all from the windiest place ever.

Don't W too hard you guys, you need to quit that. 

BIU, i am thinking about it...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 8, 2013)

good morning everyone, hope everyones staying warm and keeping dry. tis another cold one here, only in the low 50s today but still chilly with that wind.
TGIF lol this week has gone by soooo slowly. BIU yall


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Sometimes I just wanna' get naked and roll around in a giant bowl of skittles...




TMI


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Looks like we are finally getting a decent day here(no rain).
We are expecting a large turn out at the golf course today. So in turn I have to go in and blow leaves I went from lending a hand, to feeling like a job, to #1 on the seniority list. One good thing about being employed at a golf course that is owned by a friend is.......You can BIU all ya want while operating tractor Bad thing is those crazy golfer:laugh:

My instructions for the day is: pack it, light it, inhale it, repeat it:bongin:

BIU Bongers :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs. Duck, sounds like you got yourself a real job... oh dear, so sorry. But, i could drive around on a tractor stoned and enjoy myself I think.
Howard can't just go get neutered like everyone else, no he has to go nuts, no pun intended..lol  Now howard is on doggie downers, that the vet said two would knock him out...not so. After 6  over 24 hours he is finally calmed down.  I was thinking about hitting some myself...  I did some retail therably instead......BIU peeps, i am.

Orange, like your new Avi. Is that your orange bong?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2013)

:ciao:   *Howie*

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2013)

Morning everyone.  After our beautiful snow, it warmed up a bit and has been raining ever since.  I hate the dingy drizzly days, but no wind, thankfully (I hate wind).  However this kind of weather does play havoc with the arthritis.  I find that I can only spend about 3 hours a day working and then my knees and hands start complaining loudly.  I hope to get the winterizations I have left to do done by Wed.  Winterizations are my "motherlode" that gets me through the long winter until we start opening places back up in the spring.

Poor Howie...it's like he _knew_ what he was going to the vet for.   Give him a hug for me.

Pssst cubby....do you know that mods can read deleted posts?  Well, yours made me laugh (thank you), you should share that thought with everyone.

Duck, don't work too hard, but hey riding around on a tractor toking it up as you do....not bad for being "work".

4U, orange, ozzy, SM, lovn, grower, you all have a great day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts

barricaded in the homestead for now as the roads are closed down due to a bunch of crazies running the annual veterans day marathon---personally i prefer to ride

hey mr duck---i too would like to trade the sit down ride along in the heavy equipment---dodging flying golf balls smoking the herb all day and get paid for it for---the up and down ladder swinging the hammer measure 2wice cut once smoking herb all day getting paid for it thing i been doing---can't even say that 4 letter word---hope to be done with the heavy stuff next week 

thanks rb---yes the av is a pick of the bong i got last year or so when she was still clean---poor howie

beautiful sunny warm here today


----------



## cubby (Nov 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,
Cold, windy and gray here today, and the roofers still haven't done any work...:rant:
*RoseBud, *give Howie an extra treat, I'm not surprised he freaked. I imagine I would too!:cry:



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Pssst cubby....do you know that mods can read deleted posts?  Well, yours made me laugh (thank you), you should share that thought with everyone.



*Orange* shared it.... and I'm not even gonna' get into liquorice whips...:hubba:


Duck that doesn't sound half bad for a sit down job, just enclose the tractor in a cage so they can't get you. Or run over the golf balls and shoot them right back at the golfers. 


BIU BHC...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 9, 2013)

evening my fello tokers:48: hope things well with everyone,  i took a peek today of my babiesn the Prozac is lookn good n there hardly any yellow tips,n the cheese wreck,, is just grown n reaching like crazy


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What a bummer of a day yesterday
To windy(10-30mph) yesterday to smoke joints while operating tractor. The PAX ran out of charge before completion.... Ended up going to maintenance building and out of the wind to smoke

Got some chopping, some cleaning, some transferring, and some transplanting to do over at the tents. I am a bit behind in my duties.

But first I need to BIU :bong:

Throwing it all out there, your choice, Bubba Mama, Cheddarwurst, CWO, and if I dig back far enough, I think I got some bubba kush, Help yourself as I will be to medicated to be of much use shortly

BIU BHC :bong::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2013)

Cleaning the tents...but first :bongin:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope you all high as you wanna be....... I stay behind in my garden...... always something needing to be done....... seems a pot farmer's work is never done....... the work brings more work........ but..... it beats the he!! out of hitting _schwag_!!!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Cleaning the tents...but first :bongin:


 
Weird we must be on the same "cycle"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning all.  Calm and clear here, a brisk 30*.  Although the sun came up over an hour ago, it is just starting to peek over the mountains.

Duck, this is my favorite "it's windy" smoking device.  I can use it literally everywhere.  And it looks enough like an e-cig that it doesn't really draw any attention.  hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/Click-N-Vape-Portable-Mini-Herbal-Vaporizer-Smoke-Torch-Flame-Lighter-5-Colors-/300945877362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4611c5a972

Grower, I agree that there always seems like there is something to do.  I got my new light bulbs yesterday, so today I will be rehanging the 1000W in the flowering room.  All the plants need to come out to do that.  So today is cleaning day for me, too.  I hope that they did not suffer too much with the 400W MH.  Then mixing nutrient solution.  The master bathroom shower ends up being full of buckets and totes about 1/2 the time.

I think that I will partake of a bit of Satori.  That should get me up and moving and productive.  Hope you all have a nice laid back Sunday with lots of BIU time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning MP Family. Been outta town working,,and its nice to be back at home.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link THG....... just bought one...... under 9 bucks with shipping............. my satori is drying now....... smells wonderful...... got another satori 1 week in flower.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 10, 2013)

morning peeps---another dry and sunny here---we are desperate for some rain for our rezzys---drought conditions raise fire awareness---to do list for hobby chores include chilling with my plants---harvesting 3 still OD---toss the pinkzilla into 12/12 for sexing---training trimming cleaning---you all know it never ends---peace :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2013)

I hear that Orange

Taking a BIU break, before I finish up by transplanting a BoC and 2 BK's.

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2013)

Good morning guys, wow, i am tardy to the party.

Sounds like i should go check on the kids and clean up the joint just like all of you.

THG, i hope yours are going to be fine and no damage done. green mojo kid.

Howard and I slept in...he is still on downers...what a ridiculous ordeal for him. I feel bad....never had a dog react like that before.

G13, sounds like you got it about right, one satori drying one growing... I have three in the shed. The outdoor satori is going quickly as it wasn't dense like indoor is.  And i smoke to damn much of it i think.

Duck, sorry about your day yesterday. Good to have you back quacking however, you were a very quiet duck.  Enjoy your day today and try and keep it lit.

Happy Sunday. Don't work too hard ya'll.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2013)

Half time.....

Half this Jar is gone

:bong:

*Duck  *....Would like to see some BoC  pics...sure hope ya Have that winner I lost brother...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 10, 2013)

even all,  been busyt lookn after my babies,  theey r lookn awesome ( i can't beleive it ), i'm putting a few pic of them in my Grow Journal
hope everyone had a happy 420 this afternoon


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning ducky, staying warm?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning kids,
39 here this morning. Howie is doing some better, he will go back for a check up today...poor kid. 
I am going to go get a crown done this morning... poor kid.

Plants are beautiful this morning, hope all of yours are green and growing.

Cubby, i woke up thinking of you. How are your windows and how is the roof going?  licorice whips huh...lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning MP Family. Getting cold here Dallas, gonna start covering shet today. My tomatoes and peppers are kicking butt,,,so i wanna try and keepem going. I hate cold weather and the getting dark at around 6pm sucks big time. Ill be heading back outta town to work tomorrow. Love working,,but hate being away from home. Course thats my life,,so what ya gonna do. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning WH. I bet your glad to be home. Can you keep those 'maters going for a while?  I know you just glad to be here. we are glad you are here too.  

This may be the best joint i have ever rolled, thought i would share...Marlboro would be proud to put their name on it. lol  Is that a funky old ashtray, why yest it is, it was my dads.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2013)

Yea Rose my Husky Cherry Reds are kicking butt and are real yummy in the tummy. The Texas heat hurts gardens in the beggining. just to freaken hot for tomatoes. But they are loving it right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2013)

I think tomatoes must be able to tolerate the heat if there is very little humidity. We often get over 100 in the summer and they do fine here, but it is dry. Just a thought.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 11, 2013)

good morning my people---lol---cold sunny humid but dry---make sense---it would if you were here---not much to report but a little 3 plant harvest today---copious bong rips---find something to bbq for monday night football :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 11, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,
21* and cloudy. 




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, i woke up thinking of you. How are your windows and how is the roof going?  licorice whips huh...lol.



The windows are nice and make the house warmer and quieter, I hated to replace those windows but after 80 years it was time. I put a frosted window in the bathroom so I don't need blinds and I get all the natural light.
The new roof on the other hand ...is still sitting on pallets in front of my house :hairpull:. This roof was supposed to be done on Halloween, but the sub-contractor has had a million and one excuses. I just talked to the contractor and he deducted the price of the skylites from the bill and hired a new sub for the job.
I hope Howie's feeling better, poor dog.

*Weedhopper*, you still got tomatos and peppers growing, you lucky stiff. My veggie garden finished and was tilled under a month ago. Enjoy them fresh as long as possible, I'm jealous.

It's getting cold around these parts. I just moved a half cord of wood into my basement, that way I don't have to go out in the cold and snow when I want a fire....but it makes my family room look....interesting..

*Orange*, enjoy your harvest. Don't you wish they made trimmers shaped like golf clubs???I'll be golfing later today......though it will be Tiger Woods on line... I've never played actual golf, I don't recall ever playing miniature golf either...oh well the hazards of a sheltered life.

Have a good day all and remember....BIU BHC...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 11, 2013)

i grow tomatoes in DWC


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 11, 2013)

on the :56


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning ducky, staying warm?



I wish

Winterizing irrigation systems today....in the rain

But now it is time to

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 11, 2013)

:19


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 11, 2013)

:bong:  hits for all


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2013)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Snowed last night.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2013)

SNOW Duck?  Seems early, but i guess it isn't. 

I am thinking about thanksgiving dinner all ready and all that holiday stuff.

It is 41 and dark.  BIU peeps!

Lovb, cool about the tomatoes in DWC... are they as tasty as in soil?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2013)

2 inches snow on ground here. Was a great morning walk. I love how quiet it gets when snow is on the ground


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh Ozzy, that is the best part, the peace. Enjoy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 12, 2013)

morning all---still feels like summer round these parts---all but the dark at 5pm part that i do not like---good luck with that snow fellas---on the :37


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 12, 2013)

woot so finally after having cold weather for the past week or so we FINALLY got some snow, not enough to stick which is depressing to me, i say if its gonna be that cold outside there better be snow, other then that looks like a good day, lots of work ahead of me then some time to relax and chill. hope everyone has a great day and stays warm. BIU peeps


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2013)

We will have our 1st freeze tonight, they're saying 28.  It's early this year.  Maybe some of these green leaves will start to turn.  

Snow....wow.  I wonder if we will get any.  It's predicted to be a colder, wetter then normal winter here.

Warm up those bongs folks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey 4U, my pink driz showed sex befor alternating nodes...is that cool or what?

SM, I love your new avi, my favorite. Specially after seeing your beat up dead mug for halloween. lol... I hope you have a great day today..

I wonder what the weather will bring us this winter..Makes me want to buy a jeep like Ducks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2013)

sure is  *Rose*....Ive had some Go through flower and Never have Alternating Nodes....Could be the case with that one...Im a post up those Boys in my thread soon..just wait till ya see where his Balls hang:rofl:

DIU

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad to have you mebeafarmer.  Biu!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 12, 2013)

What's up BHC......... been spending lots of time in the woods........ love the satori........ I told my wife the hashberry is thunder and satori is lighting........ a couple hits of each is off to never never land.

Yall hit it like you mean it........ no light weights allowed in the club.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

y'all can always send the cold weather down souther we welcome it:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Another day, and BIU session.:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2013)

*4u*

My OD Clockwork Orange was *a lot* better OD then indoor.
Maybe I did not let them go long enough indoors? The indoors was happening during the middle of my mite invasion.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC...... hope your all high was you wanna be......... remember no light weights allowed in BHC......... and make sure you hit like you mean it....... head rushes all around.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

morning all,  n a happy high:joint: to U all


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC!  34* here this morning. Going to be a clear crisp day.

I get to help my girlfriend today. She is getting her 4 poodles pictures taken by a professional dog picture taker.lol  She says she will never have four dogs again,  it should be a challenge.  Two are the age of Howard... oh dear. I can't imagine how it will work. to be cont....

Duck, i am glad your od is better. Mine isn't. Although everyone says it is great... I think i am saturated...  I am happy yours is better.
G13, your plants are looking great.
BIU peeps, i will be all day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Good morning lovely bhc.  

Our 1st freeze, was 30 when I woke up!!  Got the kids new winter coats just in time.  

I have 2 decent sized bruises on my stomach, don't know what happened.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2013)

Hump Day

:bong:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 13, 2013)

good morning, what a nice wednesday. chilly but not too bad. keep warm out there everyone and BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

morning all---feels like winter with cool nights and perfect days---humidity was a bit higher than normal this year---took its toll on those in the great outdoors for sure---if you do not grow your own---keep your eyes out for those slinging their herb with rot/mold---no bueno


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

finally got some nice cool air  57


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, anyone know what happened to Mel?  She's been MIA, hope things are ok.

Pampering myself today, giving myself a manicure, pedicure and may even lotion my whole body...


----------



## cubby (Nov 13, 2013)

Mel's fine.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2013)

Cubby knows these things.   Making tortilla soup. smoking up some satori.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 13, 2013)

this nice weather for far southern,  in the 50's, 6:30 pm, n loven it

high to all:joint:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ Hope your all high as you wanna be.......... where's duck?........ Love the satori........ good strong high....... smoked a joint with a friend........ he was tripping........ he said he felt like he was flying...... he ain't no light weight....... he also about drove me crazy wanting me to get him a sack from my guy........ that's why I hate to smoke with some people...... I told him I'd check but didn't think it would happen........ don't like getting ask if I can hook somebody up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont show off your smoke G13 every time you do someones going to ask for a hook up.

Quit work yesterday and sleep for 6hr last night I feel great:woohoo:


----------



## cubby (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

38* and cloudy. Finally got my new roof done. What a pain. Next time I need a roof I'll just sell the house and move. Ohhhh well.

*G-13*, I hear you on the sharing. It's happened to me before, plenty. What I do is, before even sharing, I say I got it from someone who's trying to hook me up...but it doesn't look promising. 


*RoseBud*, I didn't intend for that to come off so clipped.   I'm in touch with* Melvan* at another forum, and she's just decided to reduce her online footprint. 


Let's do this...BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

good to have a roof over your head *cubby*---sounded like those guys were sticking it to you by not showing up and then delivering the the materials to the ground making the work harder not smarter---most roofers round these parts deliver the shingles directly to the roof top


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2013)

Cubby, i didn't think you sounded clipped. I think i sounded clipped. 

Good to know Mel is fine. She is a big help around here.

Ozzy, glad you got some sleep.  I am doing NOTHING today!  Oh, except smoking satori. G13, ya made my day, i am so happy you like it as much as I do.!!!
BIU peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

hear y'all chattn about satori, is that a strain
newb << here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep Satori is one of the best strains going around now. Great get up and do something high. A must for those of us the smoke 24/8 yep I get extra days in my weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2013)

Lovb, you can learn about Satori at Mandelaseeds.com.   It is speedy. I need speedy. It is my favorite.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Lovb, you can learn about Satori at Mandelaseeds.com. It is speedy. I need speedy. It is my favorite.


 
hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

i got to look into that,  cause i have pain all day all over my body.  VA has me on 3 types of pain pills n muscle relaxers, that r not doing any good n i got to play the game or i loose my money. i'm 100% disabled in many ways
  going to look into this seed company n  that could be my next grow,  right now i'm grown Cheese Wreck n Prozac

  i thank U all my fello tokers:joint: for the info


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 14, 2013)

the hashberry is pretty awesome too........ I ordered directly from them........ got 7 or8 of their strains....... they take paypal.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

i found the Mandala seeds :watchplant:company, those r awesome prices, compared to where i have got mine.
  is there any other strain at Mandala :bong2:that i should keep i eyes open for ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 14, 2013)

thats good to know,  i got pay pal
thanks


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be....... lovbn....THG has grown out a few of their strains.


----------



## cubby (Nov 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

28* and sunny, supposed to go to 50 today, that would be welcome.


BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

morning all,  n a happy to all
  last night i got into mandels seeds n just lookin at all they got, they rerally got awesome price, n some strains with high CDB.
  it looks tho that i will have to wait it the 8th of next year to order


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 15, 2013)

All right Y'all get your :bong1: going the Voices in my head says Y'all need to Smoke more weed


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

i'm alreasdy token away:joint:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2013)

Good afternoon bong hogs!  
It is dark and dreary and rainy with wind advisories. I guess the only thing to do is BIU...and make dinner... Enjoy your evening all.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 15, 2013)

Rosebud,  doin the same thing here,  but the weather is nice cool things down a bit:joint:
  ur right time to the bong, relax n listen to some tunes:fid:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

morning all,, i'll take a couple tokes for my fello tokers


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Went from 21 to 55 for the morning low in a day....gotta love it

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2013)

Im back home. Yehaaaa.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2013)

:woohoo:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like happy happy joy at the Ducks nest... happy for you.

Our son's birthday is today... that means lots of food and chocolate cake. 

BUI!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

Forecast for today

Looks to be a BIU morning follow by a dabbing afternoon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2013)

:ciao:  

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2013)

High :ciao: 4u

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 16, 2013)

:bong: :15


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

happy 420 to all:joint:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 16, 2013)

home for a short time, BUI my friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey $$ good to see you hope thing going great for you..:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

It is good to see you, are you and your wife having thanksgiving dinner on the road? take it easy out there. Give her our love.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

High winds here with the temp in the mid 50's.

 BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2013)

Sunday morning BIU session now in progress

Get them bongs a bubbling


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeepers about time someone showed up to BIU with me

BIU Ozzy :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Duck and ozzy. We have the same weather Duck...  Nice pictures of your grows too. 

Cubby, i am thinking of doing the mantle for christmas...too early???lol

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you Rose

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Nov 17, 2013)

:ciao:Good Morning BHC,
44* and gray, misty, foggy, yuck................




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Cubby, i am thinking of doing the mantle for christmas...too early???lol
> 
> BIU PEEPS!




It's never too early.  The only reason I take mine down at all is....so I can put it all back up..(and expand it).


BIU BHC...:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

:bongin: the Bubba Mama on the :42:bong::48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like the ducks' nest will be rockin tonight, 64mph winds are expected

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2013)

Duck numbering his feather tonight.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 17, 2013)

everyone have a high time tonight


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Ozzy still got all my feathers here but I hate to look outside. Was quite windy here with thunderstorms and tornadoes. Still to dark to see.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 18, 2013)

good morning BHC....... hope your all high as you wanna be...... had a scarey experience with a big rattle snake while hunting this weekend........ in the dark........ don't worry I'm fine and so is the snake.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2013)

GOod morning guys

Duck, i am glad you are ok... Some severe weather for you guys.

G13, i am glad you are ok too. Be careful out there.

We had a great weekend. Nice birthday party for our son.

ON to decorating Cubby.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2013)

Morning all.  Cold and clear here--24* (but NO wind).

Duck you stay safe. 

Same with you, Grower.  I run into rattlers every now and again.

Rosebud, no it is not too early to decorate.  My neighbor up the hill puts up wonderful Christmas lights that I can see from my living room window.  I love that she puts them out early and I get to enjoy them so much--you never really get to see much of the outdoor lights you put up yourself. 

My guy that does my electrical work is here.  We are going to smoke a bowl of Satori before he gets going.

Have a great day and remember to BIU as necessary.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2013)

An electrician on Satori. I bet he finishes fast...LOL.. I just smoked some and went crazy in the shed... gotta love that stuff.

I got these deer last year at 75% off at the beach when we went to get Howie...They were so cheap and so beautiful.. like me...LOL, not. I am anxious to put them out. Trying to take a pic but i can't get a good one.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 18, 2013)

morning ladies and gents---cool and damp here as usual---looks like it wants to rain---no such luck is my guess---still swinging the hammer at a friends site this week and likely next few as well---looking forward to wrapping this up---without admitting to being an out of shape fat bastard---lets just say that i am not in construction shape lol---no doubt a young mans game---i finally figured out why older guys are always using the tape measure to point with---it's cause hey are so stiff it's too much of a chore to move---let alone bend or stretch---gittin r dun tho---upside is the e-ciggy vaporizor in the pocket with gsc oil in it---might have to think about switching  the cartridge to a higher cbd----naaaaaah 

have a fabulous day and throw the schwagg in your hash bucket :bong: :bong:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

I love making my own bongs. Cheap, discreet, and you can toss them when they start stinking. Here's my current daily driver. She's not pretty and I wouldn't take her out the house but trust me she works. A little painters tape and now its completely air ttight lol.

Can I get #422

:bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2013)

:ciao:  *7thG*

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The wind has finally stopped :woohoo:

I cannot remember a windier fall

:bongin: on the :20 BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good morning BHC....... hope your all high as you wanna be....... The I-40 part of Texas is the windiest place I've ever seen........ all the trees grow at a slant and they build water towers leaning into the wind.


----------



## cubby (Nov 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

Sunny and cold here this morning. Went out for a walk and could smell everyone's fireplaces ... I like that.

Sirrius XM has the Christmas music channel running... 

Hope everyone's having a good day so far.

BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

well i finally got a new card reader that works so i was able to get some pics off my camera... so i figured id share the rest of my smoking pieces, yall already seen the Helix 3piece set but a pic from the net not actually mine, so heres MY stuff...

lets see, i know alot of smokers give their pieces names so ill share those as well, 

Hook - Water Bong





Shenron - Glass Dragon Pipe



and finally a collection of all pipes, the Helix 3-piece set, Hook, Shenron, and Vash. as well as my green Hemp Wick holder.
Vash is the smaller pipe on the right side its a chameleon glass "Tear Drop Typhoon" pipe, named after Vash the Stampede aka the Humanoid Typhoon from the anime "Trigun"




BUI everyone, packin up some Sticky in Hook right now... enjoy your day and be safe everyone...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol at daily driver



:bong:



Nice glass sunak!!!!!


BIU


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 19, 2013)

awesome sun


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice glass my Friend.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice glass sunakard2000

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2013)

MOrning BHCers It's :bong: and coffee break time


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 20, 2013)

yep :bong: :bong: ---:aok: :headbang2: :stoned:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

hey all hows it going... still chilly yet not as windy as the other day. got a busy day ahead of myself, stay high everyone... BIU!!! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs...( i still miss Cheffy, who used to call us bonghogs)

It is 32 and sunny. The 5 days of wind have finally stopped. A balmy 72 in the shed.

Trying to get my eyes open this morning, may have had a bit much of the rso last night.  Satori and coffee....not working yet...
I hope you all have a good day. SM, hi, where are you?

Sunkard, nice glass, and lots of it.


----------



## cubby (Nov 20, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

44* and cloudy/gray.

Flying to Tampa this afternoon.............I really detest Florida. It's right up there with Texas and Mississippi.  
Hopefully I can take care of business, and get home tonight. 

Maybe I'll just grab a sleeping bag and camp out in *RoseBud's* shed... 

Got some Cindy and Girl Scout Cookies on the counter help yourselves...


BIU BHC.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2013)

I lived in New Port Richie and Hudson,, when I was working and GROWING in Florida. Loved the Weather and the Fishing,,hated the Backwoods *** morons running the State though. A friend of mine owned a Hydro shop,and even then I never picked up anything at the store,,always went in ordered what I wanted and picked it up at his house late at night.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2013)

evening to all my fello tokers:joint:  just sayn high to all

show my new additions to my pipes


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

morning all


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2013)

:shocked: Good morning...it is 17 degrees outside... Wow, that is cold. Had the windows in the shed open last night, but the heater kept it a toasty 65...
Guess what i am vaping...Satori...i know your shocked.   BIU peeps.

Nice glass lovb.  hi ducky.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2013)

BIU BHCers it's a good day for cleaning the bong and firing off a few bowls


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be......... ozzy,everyday is a good day for firing off a few bowls...... bong cleaning not so much.
:48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

i mlet mine soak in alcohol for a few days n then soak in water a few more.


----------



## cubby (Nov 21, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

30* and cloudy, it was 19 when I got off the plane at 2 a.m. When the people were exiting the plane, you could tell which ones were native Floridians.....they were the ones cussing. :rofl: 
It's good to be home.......with the BHC.  


*RoseBud*, 17 ?  Those plants were saying to each other ..What's she doing, open windows? does she think we're pine trees?" :rofl: If they only knew what their future holds... 

To all the folks cleaning their bongs today...enjoy. I'll smoke a bowl in honor of your labors... 
I have found a way around cleaning bongs....._I don't_. I only buy $10 - 15 pieces, use them 'till they are dirty (2-21/2 months) then toss 'em, and grab a new one. 
I don't buy nice glass because it's too difficult/bothersome too clean, and I break them anyway. If I had nice glass it would sit on a shelf, and ornamental bongs make no sense to me.

You all have a good day. BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it Friday Yet?


:bong:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 21, 2013)

if only 4u if only, i wish it was, i got a rude awakening today as the lawn service for my neighbors started dark and early this morning... lol not bright and early, but like 7-7:30, bearly light out, want a way to be woken up i swear. awe well got some stuff done around the house so its all good... BIU yall.. :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2013)

working....cant wait for :bong2: :30 tho....

BIU peeps....


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

i'm putting up some Holiday Spirits


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your all high as you wanna be......... been watching the MJ news for last year or so......... looking more and more like the public is warming up to the idea of legal weed.......... but some local govts are having a hard time coming to grips with it........... 83% in Fl are for medical mj........ sounds like a slam dunk to me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Is it Friday Yet?
> 
> 
> :bong:






:yay:


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2013)

Good morning BOng HOgs!!!! 4u, you look happy this morning... It is friday, the last friday before thanksgiving. That means I gotta get moving.. Our son was going to buy an apple pie for thanksgiving...and although I am not a pie maker, mr rb and i are going to make my dad's apple pie recipe.  He used brown sugar....Anyway, lots to do...hopefully enough satori to make it happen.

It is 16 degrees out there. reminds me of alaska, cold and clear sunny days.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 22, 2013)

yummy Satori Apple Pie... sounds divine lol... just kidding... so last night at 8pm i lost power, who bunch of people near me did. i was freaking out so much all i could think about where my autos getting messed up when they are doing so darn well because of a possible 27+ hour estimate to get the issue fixed... yay for the electric company 27 hour estimate to get a transformer fixed, what a joke, and thankfuly it didnt take 27 hours to resolve the issue and get my power back on, only took them 3 hours and power was back... havnt been that happy to see lights come on in a very long time lol...
well i got the morning off so im with 4U, been hittin the bong a tad much, especially since all i have left is some unpressed kief and boy ooh boy is it some good stuff. well packin up another and gonna go drool over my purpling plants.  BIU EVERYONE TGIF :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2013)

Morning all.  It is cold here, too Rosebud.  Got down to 12 and is about 15 now.  But it is beautiful--cold, crisp and clear with no wind.  We get tons of days like this up here in the winter.  

My brother-in-law and my daughter have volunteered to cook Thanksgiving dinner this year :yay: :banana: :dancing:    So, all I have to do is clean the house and change the bedding in the spare room. 

I got the last winterization done yesterday.  It was a place that had critters in the crawl space that had to be removed and their point of entry found and blocked.

I am going to have a nice lazy day...coffee with Bailey's and a bowl of Satori.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone want to go spend 3 hrs teaching "how to read a tape measure"? To high school graduates :rant: how can they graduate and not read a simple ruler?  Every :stoned: I know can read a tape measure, now writing their names another story altogether


----------



## cubby (Nov 22, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

12* and sunny, calm beautiful day. 


I'm heading for* TheHempGoddess*' place for coffee and Baileys.....unless she's blocked my point of entry....again. 


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2013)

Cubby,,if THG blocked ya,,, try Roses place.LOL


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy BHC :ciao:

Been a cold a dreary day here. Made even worst by one of my girls went limp because of lack of water. I hope she bounces back, but she was pretty bad. 

Spring today 48, winter tomorrow, 15 burrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Da bong is always the same temp

BIU Bong-hogs :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 22, 2013)

high to all,  i'm tryn out my new bong n it's awesome


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2013)

Coffee with baileys here too tonight,  decaf of course.  

You'd never guess this was Dallas, it was cold and rainy all day long.  The temp never got over 40.  I heard Sunday and Monday we might just get some winter weather.  Not gonna hold my breath tho..Lolol.

Biu friends.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2013)

seems appropriate that Dallas was cold and rainy all day long on this day.

Enjoy you baileys.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2013)

Didn't think of that rose, but you're right.  

Oh deer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 23, 2013)

that's an ugly windshield, smokinmom.c


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What happened Smokinmom to your windshield and mirror?
I hope everything is okay.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2013)

*Rose* and *THG*,

How would you describe the taste of Satori?


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, Ducky, let me go have some in the solo so i can really taste it...It is a lot to ask, but I can do that for you...brb

Ok, i am really lousy at this.  I have no idea . It tastes good, not harsh, not fruity at all, a little earthy...not minty....GOOD, it tastes good.
Can you describe it Duck? THG??


----------



## cubby (Nov 23, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

6* degrees here this morning, got the fireplace going, I love the smell of a wood fire. Pine is my favourite wood to burn. It smells good and makes alot of flying popping embers, but it's not good for the fire place. I use one of those flue cleaning logs after burning pine, don't want _another_ chimney fire.


*SM*, what happened to your car? Were you struck by a flying armadillo? 

*RoseBud*, I'm with you on describing different weeds taste. I don't pick up a wide range of describable tastes. When I hear people say it tastes like "flowers, spices, and an old gym sock, marinated in Boones Farm Strawberry" I wonder how much of this stuff have you smoked too know the difference? (especially the gym socks....and how would you get a gym sock in a vape?)

BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2013)

Morning all.  It is a crisp 15* here this morning.  Another morning with a little Carolines and coffee (I like Carolines better than Bailey's).  Cubby, you are welcome at my place for Irish Cream and coffee anytime (I also have a nice warm fire going).  I burn pine and fir most of the time as it is what is abundant around here.  However because of this, my chimney was constructed to be very easy to clean.  I give it a cleaning about once a month.

The taste of Satori....I agree that it is hard to describe taste and I think different people taste the same things differently.  I think of Satori being more fruity and sweet than earthy (like a lot of kushs are).  Other than that, I pretty much agree with Rosebud.  It is a smooth non harsh smoke that is just great.  Cubby, we _can_ imagine what an old gym sock would taste like because we can smell it and taste and smell are so closely associated, however my question is why would anyone _want_ to smoke something that tasted like old gym socks smell?

SM it looks as if your area is getting some nasty weather.  Stay warm and watch for low flying armadillos.

Rosebud, didn't even think about Dallas and it being 11-22 until you said something.  It does seem appropriate. 

Everyone stay warm and BIU as needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2013)

THG its cold as hell here in Dallas, Burrrrrrrr. Make some Coffee,,im coming over. I aint smoking with Cubby though,, ifen his stuff taste like gym socks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2013)

:ciao:   its Saturday and the sun is a Shinning


I aint smoking no Gym socks either
:bong:


----------



## basement (Nov 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Didn't think of that rose, but you're right.
> 
> Oh deer



thats a Porsche sm !?

oh deer as in what the Buck was that ?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2013)

*Rose* and *THG*.... Yeah I am also having a hard time describing the taste of the Satori. Sweet but not like a fruity taste, I am just not sure but it is really smooth. Friend smoked some thought it was dirt weed because of the smoothness and no massive expansion. 5 minutes later he was in full stare mode seeing things.:laugh:

*G-13* ain't you puffing on the Satori now? What do you think it tastes like?

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2013)

You guys are making my mouth water,,SATORI,,STOP IT.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 23, 2013)

can i say hi, or would that out of the way,  wondering if anyone is even seeing my replys,  mayb i'm santa naughty list


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2013)

You high Little Brother???LOL


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 23, 2013)

HIGH, bongers! 
the Mr$ and I loaded out of TEXAS on Monday, delivered in Michigan, Wednesday, reloaded out of Michigan, western coast, Thursday am., delivered port of Baltimore, Friday am. and reloaded out of Pennsylvania, Friday pm. shut it down cause of icy roads, takin a break in Ohio, on our way back to Michigan for Monday am delivery. 
dispatch promised to have us a load back to TEXAS for the holidays. then it will be a Bong fest!!!
miss all y'all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2013)

:ciao:*  FA$t*....Be safe out there 


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

3:30 ... in the am :bong:

cash b safe...


nice pipes fellers! :bong:  b I u!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

A cold 18 here this morning

Fa$t you drove by without stopping:hitchair: 

:heart: b,in :stoned:  :48: 


BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning Duck:48:

Cold here too 17 wind chill 10 when I went for the morning walk. I opened the door. Rascal started out turned around and went an laid down by the wood stove. He wasn't going out in the cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Cold *** weather is hurting my bones. Guess I better bong it before the GD wakes up. Fixing Coffee right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2013)

Good morning bongers...
It is 17 degrees here too.. Man that is cold for November..

Cubby, i worked on the mantle yesterday... I love small white lights in the room..so nice...not finished yet.  Made a pot roast and had my neighbor/girlfriend over for dinner and a loaded joint after... She left happy.

Time to fight the crowds and find me an organic turkey..

I just had an image of sitting down with all the MP peeps... that would be a hell of a thanksgiving.  We would be thankful though. BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2013)

I do think it going to be a cold winter. Also seen something in the wood I've never seen in the woods in 35 yrs of traveling and exploring them, a squirrel taking fire wood up a tree


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL, i believed you for a split second...LOL


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

I heard the Woolybear caterpillar is forecasting a cold winter too


----------



## cubby (Nov 24, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

11* Sunny and breezy. A good day to stay in and :bong: 

*Ozzy*, Squirrels around here use space heaters.....I have no idea where they plug them in. 

RoseBud, a pot roast, pot, and Christmas decorations.......you're singing my tune... 

Duck, I have no idea what a wollybear caterpillar is, but they have a cool name. If they're still around in this weather they better be _very_ wooly. 

too the rest, SM, 4U, G-13, Luvbn, THG, and any I missed, have a good day, and keep them bowls full...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2013)

chilly willy here


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2013)

This one is for you ozzy!




Cubby, when you come back i will make you a pot roast. If it isn't 100 degrees then.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

A little *Green* for the page.:icon_smile: 


BIU :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 24, 2013)

morning friends---bit cool round these parts today---high 60's is my guess---got less than 1" of rain last week---just enough to rinse off the cars and water the yard---we be having some drought issues if we don't get us some big time rain soon

drizella looks happy there mr duck---hope the same for mine---i'll check in on them when the lights come on :icon_smile: 

been working in a new to me expanding collective for the past few weeks---very exciting stuff---imo bigger is always better---dialing in new rooms---all things pot---it's amazing---i truly love the entire process

   for all the ladies :headbang: :headbang2: :lama: to all the dudes

great day of football on tap for me---may all your teams win so long as they ain't playin' mine lol


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 24, 2013)

PCDuck ur plants:watchplant: r lookin awesome:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2013)

:ciao:BHCers 

:48: Time for and few :bongs:

Yep woolyworm or woolybears 
all predicting bad winters


----------



## cubby (Nov 24, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :ciao:BHCers
> 
> :48: Time for and few :bongs:
> 
> ...




I believe they're in cahoots with the ground hogs...........and the Aluminati.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 25, 2013)

a cool 56 degrees on my porch  down here in the deep south:yay:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice duck!


Freakin 31 here.....dammit!

:bong: it up tow warm the bones!!!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Good morning BHC......... yep...... had a cold weekend of hunting........ going to be cold later this week too........... hope your all high as you wanna be.

The Deadhead OG is the smelliest pot I've ever grown......... got to be some skunk in the woodpile.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2013)

But...G13, what does satori taste like??? We want to know.

It is a balmy 24 here this morning.  I would like to know how a person is supposed to spray paint pinecones in this weather...Can't do it in the shed...cause there is BEAUTY growing in there. The garage is really cold too... 
Such problems to have.  I am smoking it up...join me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2013)

Monday...Monday....

:bong:

Back to bed:bolt:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> But...G13, what does satori taste like??? We want to know.?


 
honeysuckle........ I got one in the closet 3 weeks into flower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

Wizards Potion + Bong = :bongin: :dancing:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

morning everybody---not cool enough to be wearing long pants just yet---feeling like 60's thru the day is my guess---sun is out---coffee hot---pipe in the pocket is as good as a hand warmer---set for the day---off to the new spot in  bit :bong: :bong:


RB---what's w/painting pine cones


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2013)

i can't help it orange, martha stewart sometimes over takes me...Silver it is this year... 
Enjoy your day today Orange.Don't work too hard...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 25, 2013)

68 degrees n going down herer  .   love this cool weather


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 25, 2013)

36 rain changing over to snow

Forcast for tomorrow Snow with frozen fingers and numbed backsides be a fun day to hand windows

TMWT 

BTB

BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2013)

36 and dry here at the moment.  Tomorrow's high-42.

We got lucky.  That big arctic storm they predicted didn't happen as we stayed just 2 degrees above freezing.  It sure rained a lot over night and we big time dodged a bullet.  Things could have really gotten messy.

Biu everyone and stay warm.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2013)

36 n wet!    Chitttyyyyyyyyyyy

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ flowering a few plants in 1 gallon pots ........ got a couple Hashberries and a Pineapple Chunk going to be ready around Dec 8........ hope your all high as you wanna be.

woke up about 4 this morning...... took a few hits of hashberry....... went back to sleep for another couple hours of good sleep.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2013)

G13, tell hashberry hi for me...I am glad you are liking that nice plant.

two days till turkey day.  I am making pies today..no, you don't understand, i don't do pies....but i am.   

ozzy be careful out there with new windows and snow...sounds like a bad combo.
SM, how are you?

24 degrees and dark.  BIU....we got stuff to do..


----------



## cubby (Nov 26, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

17* and sunny here this morning.

*RoseBud*, what kind of pies are you making?  I'm not a pie fan myself, the only pies I like are the ice cream ones with graham cracker crust, mmm. 

BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

:bong::bong:

38* right now with High today of 45*


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2013)

Cubby, i got to feeling guilty as my son asked if he could buy an apple pie this year. Well, my dad made the best apple pies ever. He made his special crust, which I can't do, and then he made the pies with brown sugar.. They were amazing and I couldn't face my son buying an icky apple pie. So I am making him his grandpa's pie and i am making a gluten free pumpkin for me... Frozen crust, whole foods.   
Wish me luck... I made a pie once that mr rb couldn't eat, so i offered it to the dog, this was 40 years ago, then i ended up flushing it and that didn't work out too well. Hopefully this goes better.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

Best luck *Rose*

another 2 plants Hanging:yay:

:bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

Dam....only QP   every 2 weeks...I need grow more

:bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2013)

Such a sad story 4U....Enjoy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

Trim Trim Trim...

:bong::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 36 and dry here at the moment.  Tomorrow's high-42.
> 
> We got lucky.  That big arctic storm they predicted didn't happen as we stayed just 2 degrees above freezing.  It sure rained a lot over night and we big time dodged a bullet.  Things could have really gotten messy.
> 
> Biu everyone and stay warm.



Yeah,,I know all to well SM,,im right down the street from ya.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2013)

Morning all.  Another cold windless sunny day here in the mountains.  I guess this is supposed to continue until Sat or Sun when it is supposed to SNOW (a foot or more).  We almost always get our first big snow of the year (that sticks) on Thanksgiving weekend.  

I worked yesterday doing rough-in on an addition one of my long time builder friends built for himself.  When I got there, he asked me to keep an eye out for his pipe--he had set it down somewhere and couldn't find it :rofl: After a pretty thorough search, we determined that it is probably behind one of the walls he has already dry-walled.

4u--we wish we all had your problems.

Rosebud, good luck on the pie.  I lucked out and my daughter and brother-in-law will be cooking the entire Thanksgiving meal--pies included.  My daughter asked if I had any vodka--she said she found a pie crust recipe that used a couple of spoons of vodka--supposed to make it flakier.  We shall see.  Hard to remember the last time someone else cooked Thanksgiving dinner for me...had to be when my mom was still alive.  She enjoyed that kind of thing.

SM and Weedhopper, you guys stay warm.  

Cubby, grower, TOA, ozzy, have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2013)

:yay: to cold for them outside today, plus you cant work on a ladder in the freezing rain.

:bolt::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats Ozzy.  I am on my second joint and it is only 8:30 in the morning...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

I need to clean this :bong1:


Right after thiese

:bong::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

Freaken Pot Heads. :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

:d


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Freaken Pot Heads. :48:



guilty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

Me toooooo.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 26, 2013)

best of luck with the pie rb---my fav is blueberry or apple

good day everybody :bong: :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 26, 2013)

evening all,  weaher here in florida is gettin awesome,, goin to b nice n cool thanksgiving:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2013)

Hope everyone's stayin' safe and  :stoned: .

Me :bong2: is locked and loaded, finger on the trigger.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2013)

> finger on the trigger.



Bang..Bang.....or should I say

:bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll :bong::bong: along


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2013)

Biu everyone.  

So, what's everyone's favorite Thanksgiving dish?  And, do you call dressing, dressing or stuffing?  Lmao!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

Dressing,,,and Dressing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2013)

Dressing is baked in a separate dish. stuffing is stuffed up the bird. So how you cooking it?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozzy, what about Stovetop Stuffing?  Should it be stovetop dressing?  

I'm from Texas and have always called it dressing regardless of if it was cooked inside the bird or not.  I always have turkey and dressing for Thanksgiving.  Can't imagine calling it turkey and stuffing..lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I will fry a bird this year...but no butterballs! Ill go pick one out...


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2013)

Stovetop is for those to lazy to cook 

We're having Ham, dressing,  sweet potatoes,green lima. cresent rolls apple cherry/berry pie this yr.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Stuffing, dressing, I use both of them, just depends on what one I remember when speaking about them.

We have been having the worst fall ever. Been just so windy for so long. Now the cold and rain is arriving too. Been sick with a week+ long cold that I can not kick. Feel good for a day then down for a day. I think I slept 32 hours out of the last 36 hours. Feeling well enough today to give it a whirl at wor(edit) today. I wish some breeder would breed a strain that cures colds 


BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning BHC......... let's see....... turkey, ham, venison, elk, wild hog....... snap peas,. purple hulls, sweet potato soufflé, green beans, broccoli casserole ambrosia, yum yum, dressing, fried corn bread, home made bisquetts......... German chocolate cake, carrot cake, pound cake, pumpkin pie, pecan pie, coconut cake chocolate pie, chocolate cake, oatmeal cookies, pecan cookies........ sweet tea, orange juice, coffee......... and I left out a bunch.......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2013)

WOW, g13, that is quiet a menu!

Duck, sorry you have been sick. You needed a lot of sleep sounds like... Be careful out there and stay warm if that is possible.

Dressing at our house as it isn't in the bird.... No not stovetop.... home made with mushrooms and black olives and wonderfulness.  The pies turned out.... who knew?  Well, i haven't tasted them... so maybe that is premature. 

I am on to doing the flowers today...the fun part.  BIU Peeps... 

BIU and Duck, an anti cold strain is called for. good idea.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2013)

:bong: :bong:ahhhhhhhh snow filtered


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2013)

Yall are making me hungry,,damnt,,now I gotta eat something. Nah,,Ill just drink my Coffee.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 27, 2013)

morning all---stuffing dressing anyway i can get---call it sh-crap on a shingle if you want---i just love the stuff---party of 16 at my pad tomorrow---good deal for me cause i just cook 1 turkey and do some mash---guests bring another turkey, ham, pies, and the rest of the accoutrements---loads of leftovers---no one is  allowed to leave till they clean---got my whole stove cleaned last year lol


----------



## cubby (Nov 27, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

 6* and sunny here.

*Duck*, I hear ya' on the cold. I've had it for 2 weeks now. It goes away for a day or two, then BAM it's back. I've added alcohol to my personal health care. Wild Turkey in my morning coffee, and 90 proof watermelon rum in lemon herb tea the rest of the day. It doesn't cure the cold...but warms your bones.

*RoseBud*, congrats on the pies. I'm sure they'll be great, you added the secret special ingrediant...........Made by mom's hands. That makes everything taste better.

My turkey is being delivered today. When I picked him out last week he was walking around the field without a care in the world. When I spray painted a T-14 on him he thought he was being entered in a race, but was just being tagged for my oven. I'm not doing the whole plucking and prepping this year. He's arriving freshly killed and ready for the oven. 



have a good day all............BIU BHC...........:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey folks, happy thanksgiving. . I'm looking forward to a quiet house while everyone's gone to the inlaws family tomorrow.  No interruptions during the football games, lol.  There's a local restaurant that I get a to-go turkey meal from.  And a nice draft beer while they're getting it ready for me.  It's delicious and I don't have to cook, let alone see anyone.  . My girl C and her daughter will be coming over later tomorrow night to get her drunk on..heh.

My family does thanksgiving this Saturday.  We will be staying at the lake house.  My sis-in-law is an awesome gourmet cook and all I have to do is bring the store bought pie, lmao.

So check in tomorrow and say hello.  

On that note, my pax is charged and ready.  Biu!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 27, 2013)

here in florida, were getting a awesome cool front coming down:yay:.  got the windows open, n token :joint:away:bong2:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 27, 2013)

doing my first thanksgiving, n turkey:yay: on a propane grill. :dancing: been a good while since i have celebrate any holidays,  so i'm got cherry,, apple n blueberry pie,, french vanilla n banna split ice crem,casrmel n hot fudge:banana: topping,, hot buns,,:clap: ham n turkey ,,,, hot buns,,cransberry sauce.  i'll b rolling away from the table  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2013)

Why your 1st Thanksgiving? If to personal,,sorry,,just curious.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2013)

Hes a Young Lad *WeedHopper*...My shot is they just now Grands...

HAppy thanks giving To All

:48:


----------



## cubby (Nov 27, 2013)

I was thinking maybe he's recently divorced.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 27, 2013)

never fryed a turkey before,, of course, does it get rerally greasy,  cause i've had a heart attack n suppose watch what i eat.  i call the stuffing in the bird dressing, i will make the homemade dressing christmas , having ham too this thanksgiving

always bin safe n stoned:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2013)

Or completely full of it.  

BIU everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2013)

:bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

nothing personal, just took care of others first,,been a good while since i celebrated any holiday,,cause VA hosp, then taken care of my Mom till she died then dad,  just didn't have time, to do things for myself,


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE BONG HITTERS~

Lovb, i hope your turkey is the best one you have ever had.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

i thank ya Rosebud n the same to

stay safe n peacefull


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all! Hope the fiyah in your bongs to be the most potent and bountiful! FEAST MY BHC!


----------



## cubby (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving BHC,

24* and sunny.

There's a Doctor in Minnesota who's real name is Happy Thanksgiving. Can you imagine going through life with that name? I wonder if she has a sister named Mary Christmas?

What time are you all eating (I'm scheduling my un-announced visits.. )?
I've already started nibbling. I got my elastic waist pants on...I'm set for feasting.

You know what time it is BHC....bong it up, eat it up, nap it up....repeat.


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2013)

Cubby, shall i set a place for you? Two this afternoon please be punctual..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2013)

Yall enjoy  your Other Families today...

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2013)

Yall enjoy  your Other Families today...

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 28, 2013)

happy thanksgiving everbody


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving to you too OS.  

I'm about to go get a turkey dinner from the black eyed pea and bring it home.  I miss my dad on thanksgiving, but he's here in spirit.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

hope that everyone been having a stoney Thanksgiving


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2013)

I would burp but I'm afraid too


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

hahahahahhahahahhahaa


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning BHC


----------



## cubby (Nov 29, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. 



BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2013)

morning turkeys---if you reading this---than you made it thru another year :woohoo: 

finally getting some rain round hea---might have to do some of that trimming i been putting off---we'll see

whatevers on your agenda on this BLACK FRIDAY be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2013)

BIU BHCers :bong: heading to a buddies wedding rehearsal I get to practice holding the shotgun on them. going to set up 2 tater guns with bird seed and rice


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning,,getten tree ready for X-mas. Grand Daughter very excited. Thanksgiving is in the past,,X-mas right around the corner.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Morning,,getten tree ready for X-mas. Grand Daughter very excited. Thanksgiving is in the past,,X-mas right around the corner.




good fun---kids are the best this time of year especially when you know they be going home with mom and dad when your done goofing off, winding them up,feeding them loads of sugar, and letting them do stuff their parents don't allow---always a friendly gesture to their parents if you buy their kids gifts to take home that make noise  

ha


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 29, 2013)

made it home for the weekend. picked up smoked turkey n sweet taters, green beans, dressing to go at a fuel stop in MO.
get well DUCK.
BIU!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2013)

Good Morning BHC

I missed something in here?....hahahaha...

we had a Great time with Family and friends...today we saty away from shopping centers and Go cutt our Christmas tree down and decorate it this weekend...Going to be sunny with high of 46*...But I plant to be High of 100%

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2013)

Good morning i think.
Glad to see you all here this morning. My plans will be nothing followed by running the dishwasher again and again followed by nothing and more nothing.

We had a three year old here. She is probably as close to a grandchild as we will have... which is ok, she is enough.... She said funny things. Like, she looked at my spinach dip and said, " well, that looks disgusting"..it did, gotta love honesty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> good fun---kids are the best this time of year especially when you know they be going home with mom and dad when your done goofing off, winding them up,feeding them loads of sugar, and letting them do stuff their parents don't allow---always a friendly gesture to their parents if you buy their kids gifts to take home that make noise
> 
> ha



We are taking care her,,,NO Sugar.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Nov 29, 2013)

hi everyone happy holidays


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2013)

Purple Peach sounds good. How was it?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeepers did I have a bad day and I sure needed this BIU session.

Somehow, somebody is having a good time in Las Vegas on my dime. Been going on since the 25th. Today they purchased some fancy lady accessories, not sure if it is a purse or shoes, but something like that. The bank says it might take awhile(up to 60+ days) to recover the funds.

This is going to be a long BIU session. Might as well join me, I will be here :bongin: for awhile. Hitting the Bubba Mama...1..2...3 :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi bhc.  I look forward to tomorrow.  It's thanksgiving with my family, and that means good cooks.   

(I'm a so so cook, lol)

Biu!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh no duck!!!!!  Something similar happened here.  The bank caught it immediately-it was someone in Spain trying to buy fancy underwear, lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2013)

Duck Duck Duck you got to quit paying the escorts with your CC :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

No escorts here Ozzy. The bank and I figured it was an employee from a restaurant copied it.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 30, 2013)

That really sucks Duck  Sorry to hear.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2013)

Man duck that does make for a bad day all around. I'd be at the restaurant raising as much hell they give me meal delivered at my door for life just to not even drive by the store.

Yall bong it up for me I got to go stand around in a monkey suit today


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

i use Pay Pal, cause alot of store r now using them, for the main reason is that pay pal will with something is not usually used with the CC's, they wil not pay till i let them know it's ok, same thing ebay also


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

hope that U get things corrected out PCDUCK


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2013)

Good morning guys.... 

I hope it is sorted out soon for you Duck...

Biu peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2013)

morning all---happy belated turkey day---time to make that turkey soup for me

hey duck---similar circumstance with me a year or so back---mine was scanned at a gas pump when i was buying gas with the card---my bank called me to question a pattern of strange looking charges---when i told them i didn't make them---they asked the last time i used the card---reversed everything from that date on and mailed out a new card within the week---i was pretty impressed with their heads up security and service---hope your experience is as smooth as mine and no other breaches in security were made

odd in a monkey suit hahahaha---we got your SILVER back 

good day to all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2013)

:rofl:   I had to think about that too *Orangesunshine*....I bet  *ODD *looks more like a Gorilla than a Monkey...lol..

*Duck *sorry to hear the credit issues...It is this time year that CC get scammed...hopefully it didnt Set ya back


:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2013)

as you can see I aint old enough to be a silver back yet


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

hope everyone did there 4:20  n contining thro the rest of the day

n did U know that we r not alone in this universe


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

the turkey horror movie


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2013)

I just learned it is not wise to smoke a joint in the bathtub. :shocked: :doh:


----------



## cubby (Nov 30, 2013)

Ozzy, I notice his hands aren't hairy......................is that the opposite result of what happens to people????:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

What happened *Rose*?

*Ozzy*....That must be a pic of your offspring. No way is he 7' tall.

Got gardening work to do today, I hope my soil has thawed.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

Brown mojo for thawed soil PCDuck. :aok: 


Morning BHC! I'm off to the hydro store today to pick up more Jungle Juice and some Cal-Mag. Cheers all.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your turkey day was pleasent....... I've got 3 plants in the closet to harvest in about a week........ Pineapple Chuck is a trimer hating growers dream....... I'll post a few pics later in the week over 8 weeks now.......... remember...... there are no light weights allowed in BHC...... hope your all high as you wanna be....... Rose, keep your joints dry...... and cubby how the light show going....... can you make'em flash to AC/DC..:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

> Pineapple Chuck is a trimer hating growers dream



Not for me!!!!!! I did two rounds of it, and it was equally bad each time. I'm a stickler, and have to get those HUNDREDS of little round  itty bitty leaves. 

PC is the trickiest most annoying one I've trimmed yet, personally.  

I wish you the best with taking down the beasts!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I just learned it is not wise to smoke a joint in the bathtub. :shocked: :doh:


 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2013)

good one GD

:laugh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

lol! Good one certainly.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Not for me!!!!!! I did two rounds of it, and it was equally bad each time. I'm a stickler, and have to get those HUNDREDS of little round itty bitty leaves.
> 
> PC is the trickiest most annoying one I've trimmed yet, personally.
> 
> I wish you the best with taking down the beasts!


 

I got a freebie seed of Pineapple Chunk a couple years back from the Attitude.......... gives me rock hard buds with almost no leaves....... if my girls weren't in the dark now I'd go snp a few pics now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see G13! I did a run as my first grow, and then I did a clone as my third grow, with better understanding of nutes / maintenance and had double the lighting. I got more dense nugs and a lot of it, very quality too. But they were overall still quite airy of buds considering what else I had with them...and surely had annoying little round leaves that I had to trim or it drove me nuts! lol  

Maybe you got an EPIC pheno and are able to just roll with it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

In this pic, you can see the little round (oval?) ones I'm talking about. More at the top of the buds. I believe most people leave them, while I'm under the impression of "remove as much leaf matter as possible and eliminate chlorophyll and also give spots for off gassing to escape better. I dunno... I'm most likely wrong with my thoughts, but it works for me hah  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=206565&d=1374031608


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've read that Barneys seed quality is down over all at the present........ maybe this seed was from 3 or 4 years ago...... it is great........ Hushpuppy grows it too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, I speak with HP ...well every day damn near hah  

Barns has a rep of going downhill lately. I said I would never use them again, but I recently gave them one more shot and they BLEW it again. 

I'm running B-Farms Acapulco Gold... and I only got 2 of the 5 to take off. All 5 germinated, came up and then 3 of them just fell over. I've never had issues with seedlings, besides B-Farms Pineapple Chunk. Now, the Gold is growing "decently" but overall.. compared to the other 8... they are the least healthy. 

I won't buy B-Farms again. I only bought the Gold because someone requested it. -.-

Very happy to hear you have great results though! It's not a "bad" strain... it's actually quite decent.. just not the structure or anything that I'm looking for.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning bongers...

Fang you have a lot to say this morning.

Just a little burn from the dropped on my chest joint.  

BIU peeps... G13 enjoy your harvest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good morning bongers...
> 
> Fang you have a lot to say this morning.
> 
> ...





Like *GrowDude *said....


Wee need pics:hubba:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Green for the page


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Rose

Those are pics of the OPP that the DD could not crack


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning you all,,hope ya have a great day.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks Rose
> 
> Those are pics of the OPP that the DD could not crack




nice work ducky---wonder what you did differently to get those fabulous little girls to sprout that we all failed in :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2013)

Im getting a bit confused. Are we talking about TOA???IF so am I to take it,,that Canna-Island is not MPs backup??


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi bhc!  Hope everyone's weekend has gone nicely.  

Went to east Texas for my moms thanksgiving.  They have a private 24 acre lake stocked with bass.  Bummer not a single one was biting yesterday, lol.  At least we got to wet a few hooks.  My 6yr old nephew started the day with a 101 degree fever and finished up with 104.4, poor kid.  He was miserable.  I just hope we don't catch it!!

My kids want to drag all the Xmas tree crap out.  Bah humbug!!!!

Ouch rose, I didn't think you burned yourself, I was just thinking you meant you dropped it right in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2013)

SM,,we had to dig the tree out already for our 3yr old GD. She just loves it. Driving MIMI crazzy touching stuff that breaks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2013)

I bet.  Oh man, I remember what a pain in the butt Xmas trees were when my kids were little.

My grandmother was Mimi and that's also when the kids call my mom.  I called my grandfather Pop.

Ok, one perk to having teenagers, they are doing the outside lights...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2013)

:bong: :20


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pineapple Chunk @ 56 days










View attachment 210805


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2013)

:aok: nice pics G13


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :aok: nice pics G13


 
thanks ozzy........


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im getting a bit confused. Are we talking about TOA???IF so am I to take it,,that Canna-Island is not MPs backup??




it appears toa gots the power to delete other peoples posts

i can't imagine our level headed moderators here at marp just indiscriminately deleting/censoring posts with out as little as an explanation in a pm as to why they think such a thing would be appropriate 

i would be the 1st to continue my drama free existence here with a simple hey shut your pie hole---we took care of the issue 

kinda silly actually---most actions trigger a reaction---and here it is

toa asked a question and was answered---likely his non response to the reply would have ended it right there and then but he chose to delete the conversation because the truth was a bit hard for him to swallow

boooo---i want censor/delete powers


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Nice buds G13

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ thanks duck..... your buds look great also......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

what a Crock of ****

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2013)

G13, you rocked that, and put the chunk in the pineapple...they look great.

Morning bong hogs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what a Crock of ****
> 
> :bong:




I musta missed something.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey OS, the only ones who have power to remove other peoples posts are the mods.  Members have the ability to remove their own.

If anyone is ever curious about a missing post, log out and search the thread that way and you'll see who/why it was removed.

Thank you thg for helping to keep the BHC drama free.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning bhc.

My main thing to do today was going to the grocery store for this week.  I left my keys at my moms on Saturday.  Luckily I remembered about 15 mins before I usually drive my youngest to school.  I have a friend at the end of my street who has a kid there too.  I bet we looked pretty comical running down my street to get him at her house.   Now I better remember I'm supposed to walk to his school this afternoon..lol.

My older ones take the bus thankfully!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2013)

There is drama and then there is the truth.

Hi mr fist...nice to see you.
hi Sm!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi rose!  I took the pax to by bath last night and nearly dropped.....

..... My ipad!!!!!!!

Actually I did drop it..and saved it my mili- seconds.  

I see fist and oz down there too,  good morning guys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong: is monday over yet


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2013)

morning to all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

> Thank you thg for helping to keep the BHC drama free.



:rofl:

thats funny coming from you...

Truth is Power..some just dont like to be put on spot...and others dont like confritations...


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> thats funny coming from you...
> 
> Truth is Power..some just dont like to be put on spot...and others dont like confritations...


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## cubby (Dec 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

34* and windy.......still no snow.

*G-13* and *Duck*, you guys got some seriously purdy plants, congrats and keep it up.

4U, is Kandi runnin' 'round in her Kandi Claws suit? You'll have to get a pic of her in front of the Christmas tree, she's cool.

I don't know what all the friction going on is about, I must have missed the beginning. But just as a general observation, there's nothing wrong with discord or disagreement, as long as people state facts. 
You can't defeat drama by sweeping it under the rug, that just causes the drama to have a different focus, and more often than not an expanded presence.
If you let both sides have their say, it may not bring them together, but at least observers will have both sides to contrast and compare, and come to their own conclusions. The elimination of posts just muddies the facts and makes new targets for peoples frustrations. 

Hope you're all having a good day and BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2013)

morning all---looking like a sunny summer day here today---up late---off to a late start---another day of our all consuming hobby---enjoy :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cubby again.




Ill take some snaps for you my friend..but here ya go for starters

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> thats funny coming from you...
> 
> Truth is Power..some just dont like to be put on spot...and others dont like confritations...



Lol yea maybe.  I'd just rather not see this thread get yanked because then I'd only have about 41 posts.


----------



## cubby (Dec 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ill take some snaps for you my friend..but here ya go for starters
> 
> :bong:




I love that she even wears the hat. Most dogs would be pawing at it. She's totally cute.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks *cubby*...I :heart: her

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *cubby*...I :heart: her
> 
> :bong:


 


:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2013)

:bong::bong::bong: nope still monday :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

for a few more hours *ozzy*


Dam ...This TV  show is Good
:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2013)

Good Morning BHC 

2 for Tuesday

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ Duck don't let it being Tuesday hold you to just 2....... take as many as it takes to put you where you wanna be is my thinking....... Hope your all high as you wanna be


SM....... just a reminder....... about 21 shopping days left. lol
THG..... I hope your warm and toasted.
Rose..... we need some pics from the shed.
Duck.... what are you smoking now?

Oh..... got a favorite new high....... take a few hits of deadhead og and back it down or up (depending on your prospective) with a few hits of Satori and top it with a hit or 2 of Hashberry. Talk about stoned....... whooaa. As Rick Flair said when I was young......... WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2013)

Well g13, i do like your new recipe...sounds.....sounds.... like i don't know what.

I will get some pic's of the shed for you.

Good morning the rest of you bong hogs.  Duck are you still doing the W word?
You and Ozzy need to re think that.

BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning all.  First I want to address the posts that I have deleted.   Suffice it to say that I will not allow Cannetics/Cannazone's dirt to be tracked into MarP's house.  If you have a beef about something that happened there, keep it there.  I will continue to delete any posts that refer to things that went on there, whether they are true or not.  This is not the place it is going to be hashed out.

Grower 13--great bud shots there.  Good job.

It appears that the northwest is in for some arctic air that is going to hang around for a bit.  Try and keep warm.  It looks as if I am not going to see temps above 30 for at least 10 days with night time temps in the single digits.  Brrrrr


----------



## cubby (Dec 3, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

36* and cloudy, windy, and cold.....but we at least got some snow last night. It's just a couple inches, but it's a start.

Snow makes the Christmas lights look 10X better. I'm gonna' go out and do a bit of shovelling after breakfast  

Then some on-line shopping. I need a new Ph probe for my Bluelab guardian.....it dried, it died.........:cry: $70. Oh Well, watchagonnado?


You peeps take care and keep those bubblers bubbling....BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank You THG,,and Good Morning to all you Pot Heads.:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 3, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Good morning all.  First I want to address the posts that I have deleted.   Suffice it to say that I will not allow Cannetics/Cannazone's dirt to be tracked into MarP's house.  If you have a beef about something that happened there, keep it there.  I will continue to delete any posts that refer to things that went on there, whether they are true or not.  This is not the place it is going to be hashed out.
> 
> Grower 13--great bud shots there.  Good job.
> 
> It appears that the northwest is in for some arctic air that is going to hang around for a bit.  Try and keep warm.  It looks as if I am not going to see temps above 30 for at least 10 days with night time temps in the single digits.  Brrrrr



thanks  

fyi i got no beefs with anybody---never belonged to either of those sites---just responded to someone bashing me here in the bhc---ain't nothing to hash out so long as nobody stirs the pot with untrue accusations against me---water under the bridge---drama free---:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahaha ...but what if it was started here *THG*....as we all now ToA  came to recruit people in private mail...So  IMO...It started here...

:bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 3, 2013)

wow been mia too long,hope everyone had a safe stoned thanksgiving weekend,got a cold front coming this way with rain and nasty stuff....biu  hey Mom aka Rosie I hope your bath tub burn is all better....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

Great to see you mr fist.  

Good morning everyone.  Yes it is still morning, it's not quite noon here.. Lol.

The weathers been amazing here as fall is back for now.  In the 70s and sunny!  But that will change drastically come Thursday night.  I won't hold my breath that we will get any winter precip.  Still, it's going to be cold!

Hopefully my heater won't go out this time like it did during the cold snap a few weeks ago..

Hi rose, thg, wh, OS, ducky, ozz, 4u, cubby, grower, and anyone else I might be forgetting.

Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> hey Mom aka Rosie I hope your bath tub burn is all better....



Hey Mr, I don't know if your aka is a typo but I can assure you rose and I are not the same.  She is tons more awesomer then I am.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2013)

Man SM were about to get some more cold *** weather come Thursday. Brrrrrr


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Man SM were about to get some more cold *** weather come Thursday. Brrrrrr



I hear ya!  And once again sleet/freezing rain is in the forecast.  Last time they predicted that, we got it for about 2 mins...lol.

I'd love to see some snow tho....but not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2013)

I want another White Xmas like last year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I want another White Xmas like last year.



It was amazing wasn't it.     And not enough to make a huge mess.

We're you here 4 yrs ago when we got 12 1/2 inches?  Now that was amazing!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2013)

Florida,,,,,,no,,I was in New Orleans.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

Florida?  Huh?  

Lololol.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2013)

G13 said:
			
		

> Duck.... what are you smoking now?



In the morning Satori

At night Grape Crack, Bubbal Mama, and Clockwork Orange.

During the day I smoke all of them

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2013)

sounds like a good plan Duck. I will join you..not sure with what yet...

There is a cold north wind a blowing...going to be down to 9 tonight....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm going to bong it up with some left over Blue OG and some Bubble hash. Mmmm mmm


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 3, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> In the morning Satori
> 
> At night Grape Crack, Bubbal Mama, and Clockwork Orange.
> 
> ...


 
Whats the grape crack?........ who's the breeder?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 3, 2013)

:bong: :bong:+ drowning my cold in shine = :fly::stoned:


----------



## cubby (Dec 3, 2013)

Our snow is melting.............. 

  But I did get my friends Christmas tree up. When I say "I" got his tree up, I mean "I". 
  He ended up just putting hooks on ornaments and handing them to me. I'm patient with animals....people, not so much.
  He kept saying "does this look good?". After the third time I just said "let me show you...and fill that bowl". 5 hours, a few bowls, and gallons of coffee later his tree was done, and he told me what his wife (now ex) bought me for Christmas..(a Kureg coffee machine?). 
  It was a good day...........better than diggin' a ditch.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2013)

Did it look good Cubby? That was nice of you to do... 5 hours... yikes...I bet it looked great.


----------



## cubby (Dec 4, 2013)

*RoseBud*, the tree looked good, but it took forever. It's like the saying too many cooks spoil the soup. When I do mine I do it alone so I can smoke, talk to myself, sing along with the chipmunks, all the Christmasy junk. It's got 900 blinking LED's, Santa should have no trouble finding it.  


We saw a friend at HomeDepot, a couple checkout lanes over. He yells "Hey "Cubby", long time no see, ya' getting any lately?". Without thinking I respond "Not lately, but that's about to change" and reached in the cart and pull out a roll of duct tape...:hubba: 
All these people I've never met before bust out laughing,    
The friend I was with just says "your insane" :rofl: 

The fun part for me will be_ after_ Christmas, when it's time to put it all away. I bet he hasn't thought that far ahead. 


BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Whats the grape crack?........ who's the breeder?



Across the Universe Seeds.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 4, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Across the Universe Seeds.


 
Thanks Duck...... I'll look them up....... 

Good morning BHC........ zero chance of white Christmas here........... highs in the mid 70's and lows in the mid to upper 50's for the next week here......... we have been under 32 degrees a couple times this fall........ gotta love the late fall and winter in the south....... wearing a short sleve shirt to work today and most likely the rest of the week.


Fire up your bong and warm your thoughts even if it is cold where you are and remember no light weights allowed in BHC.......... hit it like you mean it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 4, 2013)

Good morning MP   

How is everyone doing on this fine morning? Hope everyones garden is as green as they want it to be!

As for me, I spent 3 hours up in my garden last night, and did loads of training on one of the flowering tents and in the veg tent. In the veg tent, I bent / snapped / tied down EVERYTHING! I'm attempting to see how long I can keep 13 plants in the one space, and keep them trimmed properly. I have no idea how this experiment is going to work out, but I'm basically being a weed wacker lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone.  

Guess what day it is?

Wow, this year has gone by so fast!  

Biu.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

what up bhc,rainy and nasty here at the beach....Smokin mom back in the day I used to call Rosie mom,she was like a mom to a few on here.....you are both awesome by the way it be HUMP DAY....I am going to try to post some pics of my new grow I have going on if I can figure it out....got a few in the 3rd week of flowering.....BIU peeps


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2013)

Morning to all my MP friends. Bong it up guys. Ya know I been posting on this thread forever and didnt realize it was a club. What a bonehead. Wheres my #?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think I figured it out lets see....


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Morning to all my MP friends. Bong it up guys. Ya know I been posting on this thread forever and didnt realize it was a club. What a bonehead. Wheres my #?



if it ain't broke---don't fix it---but if you must---there be a list of taken #'s on page 1---choose one not being used---send the duck your request with $100 and your done---he'll send you the secret password and back stage pass to the vip section


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2013)

OK,, all in. I will send my 100 dollars to BR549 Duck City USA.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2013)

lol---good fun WH---someone more ressponsible like the duck or ozzy will chime in soon enough to  get you squared away

have a fabulous day friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks orange,,Im just messen wit everybody anyway. Im gonna post no matter what.
And yes Im gonna enjoy the last day of good weather here in Dallas before it goes to crapola.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

Get M...*WEEDHOPPER*..:rofl:

like ya need a number to post:spit:


*meetfist*...pics a bit blurry but looks nice and green

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

oh yeah *meetfist*...what you in week 4?

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

yea 4u you are right week 4 under leds for the 1st time,still kinda wondering how these led lights will finish,pretty good so far,no high temps or light bill.... I had to stop for like 4 months and got behind,now I have bud in my future....pics suck with my cell phone though...


----------



## cubby (Dec 4, 2013)

We're getting snow...and lots of it...:yay: 


*WeedHopper*, you have a number............it's just unlisted.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Mr fist... So nice to see you, I will still be your mom, but you might be a little old for me...but it works. I am just glad to see you back growing.  Led's for flowering?  You did it? you got leds?  What plant is that.

Cubby, duck tape????you are too funny. Enjoy your snow.

WH, you are such a rebel... ( i don't think i have a number either, i did ,but i lost it..)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2013)

My Wife says everybody has my number. 
Now If I could only remember it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

hey Rose,yea Im back at it,found some leds on the local craigslist for cheap,11band spectrum light that covers 3x3.5 trying to do 3 at a time till I get back 100%,I am really impressed so far but the last month will be the real test,it will be hard to beat my ol 400hps that's been sleepin for awhile....in the grow is a pineapplexpress,g13 and I am trying a new auto that a bud of mine crossed with some dank last year,gave me a few beans and....we will see....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds good, do you want to do a grow journal? i bet peeps would like to keep up on your grow... Love the PE.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

been there done that,too much goin on,I had a few before the big crash a couple of years ago,lost all of it.....I will keep you all posted, yea the px was awesome last run as the g13 ...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

The temp right now is 55 :shocked:

BIU :bong:


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my acceptance into the club!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my acceptance into the club!




:confused2: Did you click group memberships? In your User Control Panel?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2013)

36 here for the time being, supposed to dip below freezing once the rain hits.  Let's see if we get the weather or not.  

My bet is not.  

Biu everyone!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2013)

Good morning bong hogs.

9 degrees this morning...yes, 9.

Hope you are all doing well....you know what to do...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

It's pretty warm here today... will hit high 40's.. not sure what it is right now, but it's nice enough  

I have a picture update in "Journey through space and time - multiple species" thread... would really really love to know what you all think of the progress. I think I'm starting to live in an extremely healthy jungle! hah


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 5, 2013)

your plants are kicking Fang,really lookin awesome


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2013)

Morning all.  

Rosebud, I think that I get your weather the next day.  I have a balmy 16 degrees, but the high is supposed to be only 18 with a low of 5 tonight.  I hate it when it gets this cold and there is no snow on the ground.  Actually, I hate it when it gets this cold.  Period. 

SM--freezing rain sucks--way worse than snow.  Drive carefully.

Duck you have a heat wave, are you going to the beach?

I have a little job this morning and then I am snuggling in.  The fire is going and it is nice inside.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2013)

Morning MP Family. Gonna get really cold here in Dallas. My Grand daughter is gonna drive us crazy being stuck in the house. Just gotta tell ya what she said yesterday.
She was talking crap(3yrs old) and I put my hand up, and said"talk to tha hand cause Pawpaw dont wanna hear it",,, and she stops and says" OH hi hand,,whats yur name,,you wanna play"  Me and the Wife laughed our asses off. I was trying to be a smart *** and it back fired.


----------



## cubby (Dec 5, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

3* and sunny. We got about 8" of snow yesterday. National weather service is saying we're gonna' get upwards of 3 feet of snow and temps will plunge to -10 real, with a -30 windchill. I'll be setting by the fire place.

:guitar: :fid: It's begining to look alot like Christmas...:fid: :guitar: 


*Duck*, are you serious...55*, when this weather gets to your neck of the woods you're in for a heck of a temp swing.


BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2013)

I love that story wh.  Be sure to write that one down now so it doesn't get forgotten.

Oh how I wish I'd written stuff down.  Lots of my kids early childhood memories are gone due to my cognitive issues.  

On that note. Let's all bui.

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

good fun WH---she be throwing little gems like that at you all the time i'm sure---young and innocent---what a breath of fresh air---perfect age to set her on your lap and let her pretend to drive the car


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2: Did you click group memberships? In your User Control Panel?


 
Whoops! Thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2013)

Dont worry 7thG,,they got your number too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you ready to get hammered wh?  Lololol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Are you ready to get hammered wh?  Lololol.


  I know,,right.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Dont worry 7thG,,they got your number too.


 
Cool! Im still waiting to see myself on the front page

I already wrote my acceptance speech!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 5, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Morning MP Family. Gonna get really cold here in Dallas. My Grand daughter is gonna drive us crazy being stuck in the house. Just gotta tell ya what she said yesterday.
> She was talking crap(3yrs old) and I put my hand up, and said"talk to tha hand cause Pawpaw dont wanna hear it",,, and she stops and says" OH hi hand,,whats yur name,,you wanna play"  Me and the Wife laughed our asses off. I was trying to be a smart *** and it back fired.



:rofl::cry::laugh::rofl: I needed that :laugh: giver that girl a cookie for me.

7thG goto the first page of the BHC find a pick a number not on the list and it's your :48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

That list is soooo outdated. We lost half the list with the numbers when the sever crashed.


BIU :bong:


----------



## 7thG (Dec 6, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :rofl::cry::laugh::rofl: I needed that :laugh: giver that girl a cookie for me.
> 
> 7thG goto the first page of the BHC find a pick a number not on the list and it's your :48:


 
#422


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ going to wear shorts and flip flops to work today........ it must be global warming lol....... hope y'all are warm and high as you wanna be.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2013)

Cold Cold Cold. Ice every where. Ice cycles hanging off my Xmas lights. My Grand daughter is loving it. Shes from  New Orleans,,not use to seeing this stuff. LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2013)

morning everybody---arctic cold here with overnight frost---brrrrrr

going to the gf work x-mas party tonight---ballroom full of twisted psychologists lol---checking into the hotel that it is being held at early---should make for a perfect day of hot tubbing, vaporizing, and cocktails before the dinner---fun casino night thang they did last year for charity---buy tickets to gamble with---win tickets---deposit tickets into a lottery for different gifts---i won playing craps---my gf won loads of gifts---she had a bunch of chances in each drawing from the craps winnings---pretty funny when the MC kept calling her name to the stage to claim her prizes---hope for a replay of last year---i like craps  

much the same here---got some larry og drying and i'm backed up with gsc, gooey, and og in the need to be trimmed department

:bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 6, 2013)

good luck tonite Orange,sounds like you gonna have some fun nice 75 degrees out today,suppose to get nasty over night and rain all weekend.....have to sit back and biu hope everyone has a safe and warm weekend.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats on the BPOTM  *Dr Greenfang*..I see how to win here is not get any votes:doh:

Have a great day everyone..stay warm and dry

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2013)

Good morning all,

Have fun tonight Orange, i am sure you will... enjoy.

4U? i know right? I haven't even smoked anything and i thought i must be screwed up... That is funny...nc is still new at the mod thing...lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks I think.. 4u  

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm sure he'll get it sorted out... but just in case, I snapped a screen shot of it. LOL.. I was BPOTM for a day, YAY!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2013)

Good for you Fang, getting a pic....bragging rights.


----------



## cubby (Dec 6, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

-6 here this morning, but at least it's sunny. I love the Arctic chill, it's Minnesota :yay: 

*Orange*, good luck tonight, don't bet the farm.


Congrats *Dr.Green Fang*.........you the man....kinda.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2013)

Is the forum in Florida,,,cause the outcome of voting is bout tha same. 
Sorry,,i just couldnt resist.:smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2013)

:giggle:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2013)

Pole Workers blame mislabeled ballots


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 6, 2013)

what up peeps a couple more of the px..... BIU BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm tired of this ice.  Almost 1/2 million people have lost power by icy limbs falling on power lines.  Our electricity flicked a few times last night but stayed on.  I've seen some crazy pictures on the news.  This is our tree this morning.  A few more limbs have snapped off (or soon will) since then.  We got lucky, our neighbor 2 houses down have lost their tree that was even bigger then ours.  . The whole thing.  

A slim chance for getting more frozen rain tomorrow night.  Luckily, Sunday afternoon is supposed to be 2 degrees above freezing In the afternoon.  I don't care so much about the ground, just want my trees to thaw.  I keep hearing limbs crack.

How'd you fare WH?

My bud C came over at 10 last night and we put away a lot of beer..took her over an hour to get into her car and thaw it out...I think she wished she'd stayed home.  

Click the thumbnail and it won't be sideways..lol.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 7, 2013)

dang and here i thought our windy 20 degree weather was annoying... but that much ice ouch! stay safe and best of luck keeping your trees intact lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

First it was MVP and now bpotm.:shocked:


BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2013)

Morning folks. Burrrrrrrrrrr. SOB its cold outside. Yes SM my big Bradford Pears limbs are hanging very very low. None broke yet but they are on the verge.
I gotta head out to work monday,(Shreveport LA),,yehaaa,,bout time. Glad most this crap will be gone.
News said a truck went off into Lake Lewisville,,they just pulled it up,,driver was dead. horrible.


----------



## cubby (Dec 7, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

11 below zero (not counting wind chill) here this morning, it's colder than a bankers heart out there.....I'm lovin' it :yay: 

*SM*, sucks about your tree. Hope you don't loose it.
(your pic doesn't right itself when I click on it), but it is a nice tree.



BIU BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2013)

18*

Time to set fire to thie Bong

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2013)

13 here with a wind..burrrr.

Stay warm ya'll and stoned...


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 7, 2013)

:ciao: Hey Gang!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2013)

:48::ciao: Drifting You ready for the holidays?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello everyone.  21 degrees.  Looks like it's cold for all of us.  There's a small chance we could get a little more sleet, that would be bad bad.  Hope enough of this ice melts by Monday morning so my restless kids can go back to school.  

Biu folks.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2013)

:ciao: great morning here 2 inches snow on the ground and nobody was out this morning:yay: enjoyed walking in the streets burning my :joint: with no one to bother me. Walking the banks of a fogged in river while it's snowing is a sight.

Passing :tokie: to the left and :bong1: to the right


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good morning BHC......... not cold in my parts........ not gonna complain about it.......... I like cold til it gets below 30......... I am in the middle of harvesting a couple hashberries and a pineapple chunk this weekend....... put a couple satoris in flower to replace them......... I've got 3 satoris 2 hashberries 2 pineapple chunks and 2 deadheads in the closet now......... not sure which of them I like best as of yet.......... I've got 5 or 6 of the plants in flower now in gallon pots......... I've always used 2+ gallon sized pots....... but I've learned to keep my plants shorter and smaller so I'm hoping to get bigger yeilds with more smaller plants in the closet........... yall stay warm....... a big bong hit always warms me up........ and be safe in the weather and with your gardening.:bong: :bong2: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 8, 2013)

Its 14 degrees here and I have 6k un ducted to raise temps. Hot coffee in one hand and a joint of purple wreck x blue moonshine on a chilly morning. Feeling thankful. I donated hot, green chile chicken chowder to the homeless yesterday. Served about 200 hot soups. I grabbed a bunch of 18 pack hand warmers from Costco and handed those out too


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone, from the icy tundra better known as Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2013)

NC, that is very cool. I just know hot soup tasted so good to those folks.  That is cold for over there.
11 degrees here, had been down to 7 or so..

Good morning Duck.
Good morning g13, sounds like you got it going on... Congrats.

Nice news this morning in the bhc!  BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2013)

Well since most everyone is experiencing cold temp, I thought I would add some green to the page. To help us think warm temps.

BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2013)

snow cooled :bong: hits the best


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 8, 2013)

you gonna put some lights on that tree duck :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> you gonna put some lights on that tree duck :icon_smile:



:rofl:

Maybe I should just long enough to snap a pic :rofl:


----------



## cubby (Dec 8, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

4* and a bit cloudy, getting a little snow, don't look like it will add up to much though.


Saty warm , dry, and high :aok: 


BIU BHC.....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning MP friends. Cold as hell in Big D as SM says. Hate feaken cold weather. Damn,,hope my Boys do OK today. Wait Wait Wait for it,,,OK now ya can talk crap bout my CowBoys. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunday TV starts in 20 min

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2013)

For you maybe,,my grand Daughter has been watching cartoons since 6.30. I feel like im gnna turn into a Cartoon character. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2013)

You are a Character *WeedHopper* 


:bong:


----------



## 7thG (Dec 8, 2013)

My latest creation! 100% airtight and hits like Joe Frazier!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> You are a Character *WeedHopper*
> 
> 
> :bong:



:chuck: :dancing: :baby: :smoke1:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 8, 2013)

BIU! cause we can't. 
Well we surfed the front of this storm all the way to Delaware, up to Long Island then down into Philly, by Friday nite. Now we're just chill'n in the Ann Arbor area till morning. sounds like TEXAS is a wreck. Our dog sitter says the kids are doin fine, power is still on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey fast, you're right about Texas.  My kids' school announced it will be closed again on Monday.  I'm going stir crazy with kids home and really need a break.    Tomorrow should be warm enough to thaw it all out so you'll be fine if you decide to drive home.  I'm thanking my lucky stars I bought plenty of groceries, toilet paper and beer just before the storm hit, lmao.

Biu everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2013)

See you guys,,,im headen to LA. Gotta work. Yehaaaa


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 9, 2013)

:bong::ciao::bong:

Good luck with the work WH, Not sure LA needs anymore nuts tho


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2013)

Good morning BONg hogs!

Good morning Duck.

WH, be careful out there.. 

It is 7* here...yes, SEVEN.... 

4U, Congratulations on the beautiful Box of Chocolate.  It looks great up there.

Hang in SM, you can do it... you have beer. lol


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 9, 2013)

morning all,had the front move through yesterday,went from 70s to the 40s and nasty rain....stay in and stay warm time to BIU.....hope everyone is safe and warm....


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

morning

very nice box of chocolate there 4u

32 again overnight---didn't cover my plumeria or the peppers---cross the fingers they ain't dead

which la are you in wh---lost angels or lousiana

great day to all


----------



## cubby (Dec 9, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

-3 and sunny here today.


Hope all you bong wrestlers are well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :bong::ciao::bong:
> 
> Good luck with the work WH, Not sure LA needs anymore nuts tho


  I know thats right. 
They sure give me looks here with My Dallas Cowboy coat. Saints Fans:ignore:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> morning
> 
> very nice box of chocolate there 4u
> 
> ...


  Shreveport La, Hell, I work all over the freaken place,,but mostly Texas and La.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2013)

> very nice box of chocolate there 4u



Thanks bro...just Harvested another BOC and smells great

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2013)

The kids go back to school tomorrow!!  

I hope everyone's week is off to a good start.  Another day closer to Christmas.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 9, 2013)

Sending the 1 to 2 inches snow tonight. Think I sent it back to Texas. SM needs another bonding day


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2013)

Another bonding day and I'll have to be committed to a looney bin!  It's almost Xmas vacation for them.  Lord have mercy!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

SM you are already in the loony bin, you are here ain't ya?:laugh:

BIU bongers :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2013)

Good morning Bongers.

It is a balmy 16* degrees here this morning..Did some shopping yesterday. Took my 90 year old friend to costco...She is so cool. I will never be as cool as she. 
It is satori time peeps! you know what to do.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ Hope your all warm....... SM... keep the pax loaded and use as needed....... :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2013)

28 with new snow on the ground. Today should be a hilarious day. 5 ppl learning about walking of stilts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2013)

20 degrees here, I'm not used to this cold!  I do like the crisp air though.

Ducky, you've got a point, lololol.

Will do g13.  

Rose, spry at 90.  If I get that old (kinda wishing I don't tho) I hope I'm spry too.  My mom is, but she's only 74.  

Ozz, OS, cubby, weed hopper, mr fist, 4u, drift, saw, and anyone else I might be missing -  high.  

Have great daze everyone.

Oh, and PS-  teenage girl for sale.  Makes a great gift.  
Thank freakin god she's st school!  Wonder if she will melt down there too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2013)

a bit warmer today...33*....maybe my rain buckets will thaw out

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 10, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

6 degrees and sunny. I love the snap in the air when it's this cold. Cold and sunny is the best. 

*4U*, good luck thawing those rain barrels. If you throw a bit of water on top of the ice it will encourage the thaw, as long as it doesn't go below 32* obviously.

*Rose*, I bet shopping with a 90 year old must be a trip. Does she tell you what stuff cost when she was a kid? My Grandmother used to do that.....funny, how when she was a kid, everything seemed to cost a penny........potatoes, sugar,...Cadillacs... 

*Sm*, there's a simple way to totally fry the fuses in a teenage girls head.....tell her you're thinking of having another kid.   Then step back and watch her blow!!!  I don't know why, but it's universal.


Biu BHC...:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2013)

morning peeps---cold cold cold here still---may have lost the plumeria for failing to cover it 2 nights in a row---bummer as it never even flowered

sm my pre teen is pretty mellow---hope it's not the calm before the storm

 :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2013)

27, we're movin' on up.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2013)

i hope not to offend anyone...but sitting in the dentist chair with the Carpenters singing christmas carols.... has to be one of the worst times ever...
I am home now...BIU and get that out of my mind...YUCK!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i hope not to offend anyone...but sitting in the dentist chair with the Carpenters singing christmas carols.... has to be one of the worst times ever...
> I am home now...BIU and get that out of my mind...YUCK!



Jeez, Rosebud, that does sound horrible.  I'll smoke a little extra for you.


----------



## cubby (Dec 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i hope not to offend anyone...but sitting in the dentist chair with the Carpenters singing christmas carols.... has to be one of the worst times ever...
> I am home now...BIU and get that out of my mind...YUCK!





The least they could do was play the Chipmunks.......that way after you're under the gas you could sing along, and it would sound like a quartet....


BIU *RoseBud* and put that memory behind you.


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you I am feeling better. Phewy...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals,,I just popped a top,smoked a bowl, and im setting in my Hotel room bored to freaken death. Miss my Little Sweety(Grand Daughter) and my Beautiful Wife,,and of course,,my best buddy(Buster Brown my dog).
Yall come on by and smoke a bowl wit me.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2013)

I will join ya WH!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I will join ya WH!



Thanks Rose,,Bring THG wit ya,,cause shes has some Satori.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2013)

I wanna come!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2013)

Come on down SM,,yur more then welcome


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2013)

I got some Larry OG


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 10, 2013)

:bong: on the :47!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 11, 2013)

don't you sleep---lol


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Clear and cold here this morning.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ How's it hitting....... some of y'all should be about ready to harvest some killer.......... hope your high as you wanna be........ and be sure to hit like you mean it........ head rushes to all.:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 11, 2013)

morning peeps cold today,had to scrape ice off the window to go to the store,rare in these parts.....who has the best Satori beans getting ready for an order....


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> morning peeps cold today,had to scrape ice off the window to go to the store,rare in these parts.....who has the best Satori beans getting ready for an order....


 

hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2013)

Good morning 13 degrees here, 67 in the shed and that is all that matters, right?
Mr Fist, i am glad your going to get some satori seeds. Yes, mandala first but I have ordered them from the attitude too.

Orange, did you just go to bed or just get up?  Either way...have a nap.

Good morning Duck, g13, and all ya all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2013)

What day is it?  Guess what day it is......hump day.  You know when I was younger, I thought that "hump day" meant a whole different thing....at least that was what my boy friend told me.....

Weedhopper, I was busy with a little work in the morning and sewing in the  afternoon and missed your smokeout.  So, I will try and make up for it today, but I am out of Satori--I always give too  much away.  I do have a plant that is almost ready to come down that I think I am going to horde.

Meetmrfist, you are going to love Satori.  Mandala (the breeder of Satori) is only open for direct sales part of the year.  They are a little cheaper from Mandala if they are open.  Otherwise, like Rosebud, I purchase from Attitude.  

I dropped my light on my Larry OGs (darned arthritis).  I lost one of them, had to do sever topping on 3 that the main stalks snapped.  I think that they are going to make it....but they do look a little sad right now.  It's always something.

Rosebud, one of my friends was over the other night and I gave him some Nurse Larry--boy was he impressed (and stoned).  What a great night timer smoke!  I am getting to where I think I am only going to run 3 (maybe 4) strains--Satori, Nurse Larry, and a good kush--hoping that Larry fills that bill.

Duck, SM, grower, TOA, orange, 4u and anyone I might have missed, lets all BIU until we can't anymore  :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2013)

LOL THG, that is what your boyfriend told you????funny stuff.
I didn't give any of mine away and it is almost gone too.. I have three that are a long way from harvest.. Sorry about your light on Larry. That is terrible. I hear Larry is the best smoke ever sooo I think you have your three go to strains...me too.  I am so happy your friend liked the NL. that makes me very happy.

BIU now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2013)

Good morning/afternoon everyone, hope you're having a good day.  Mine started off cruddy and I'm just now able to relax.  Ill just say 2 of the kids are on my major poo poo lost.  I've Biu and feeling better.  

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2013)

> I thought that "hump day" meant a whole different thing....at least that was what my boy friend told me.....



:rofl:

what did he think  Two for tuesday meant?...:giggle:

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 11, 2013)

:rofl:

Good one THG


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 12, 2013)

On the :08 ...official zombie mode


:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ No duck....... he must be roosting late this morning.........  hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning everyone! 

So cold this morning... hitting single digits early this morning, and it seems my tents are staying in the mid to low 50's with one at 55° and the other at 52°


Stay warm and medicated everyone :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2013)

Good morning g13, duck, ozz, rose, thg, cub, wh, 4u, OS, and anyone I'm forgetting right now.

I got plenty of stuff that needs doing today.  Can't put it off any longer.  

Looking forward to kicking back in front of the tv tonight with a cold beer.

Have great daze everyone.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2013)

Cold Beer and a TV tonight????...Oh Yeah...Im there

Have a nice Day everyone

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Been working on the jeep...broke the outside door handle the other day and replaced with a new one. Now the door will not clasp closed...Nothing like working with small parts with no gloves when it is 7 degrees outside. burrrr. The thing that amazes me is all I did was remove 2 nuts slide out the old and replace with new handle, put the 2 nuts back on and now this.

High SM:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2013)

Just reading that made my hands shiver...man!  Brrrrr!

I got a little bit of shopping done last night online.  $30 on my oldest and done.  Haven't started for the other 2.  Have zero idea on what to get a 9 yr old boy besides a dress shirt and clip on tie.  He loves them, calls it his business suit.  Same kid that kept pestering me for a flu shot- beats to his own drum..hahah.

Today is by far better than yesterday.  Woke up on the right side of the bed, the kids were happy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2013)

Take it back apart Duck. Hold tongue on other side of mouth and put back together. your out of alignment


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning all.  It is single digits here again, too.  It is supposed to start getting a little warmer, but it seems that the weather guys keep pushing the warmer weather back.  Twenty-seven for a high today.  We haven't seen any temps above 30 for 10-14 days.  

Well, I am excited.  My son is here for work (well not _here_ technically, but about an hour away).  He lives in Denver but travels for his work (computer security) and this is part of his area.  His wife is flying in early this afternoon and they and my daughter will be coming up to the mountains after that.  The son was born on my birthday, so we are going to have a little celebration a week early since he is here.  

Rosebud, I think that the little Larrys are going to recover, but I only have 3 of them.  I may pop a few more seeds to make sure I have a girl and something to clone from.  I just hate running out of Satori.  I have 2 ready to go into flowering now--mixed up some flowering nutes yesterday and pH'ing today.  I also have 5 rooted clones.  I do think that Satori, Larry OG and Nurse Larry sounds like a good line-up.  Can't wait to try the Larry, but that is a ways off--probably around St. Paddy's day.

SM, I love a beer and some good tv after a long hard day, too.  I also have a bunch of stuff that needs doing.  Christmas is rushing towards us at an alarming rate.

Duck, it hate it when something went in like it should.....but it doesn't work like it should.  It makes it hard to troubleshoot.  It makes my fingers hurt just thinking about you working bare handed in 7 degree weather.  I did it when I was younger, but now it just makes me cringe.  Hope you get it figured out.  My interior driver door handle broke last year, but I just switched it with the back seat one since only the dogs ride back there and they haven't learned to open the car door.....yet, I put nothing past Bo, the Border Collie.

DGF--try and get those lights out temps up.  Temps below 60 will definitely affect growth.  Running your lights during the coldest part of the night may help.  I am doing great right now using the heat from the adjacent vegging tent to heat the flowering space.

Ozzy, hope you haven't had to be out working in the mud and cold.

4u  that made me laugh.

Hope everyone stays warm.  Take plenty of time to BIU and enjoy your 
Thursday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2013)

I was crawling in the muck and mud first thing this morning setting by the wood stove heating up now. Getting ready to go teach how to sand dry walls this afternoon. At least It'll be in the warm.. I hate crawling with my toes and knees in the mud. Feet get cold and I'm ready to call it a day. Cant add anti-freeze to system til after 4:30, them I'll warm and curl my toes


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 12, 2013)

@THG: Thanks, yeah I have the heat ducted from veg tent into one of the flowering tents. Maybe I should put the exhaust on timers to help keep some heat in? I turn the fans off, and I have an electric "oil" heater outside the tents. Everything looks extremely lush, and doing very well... but I agree, those temps are right on my paranoid nerve, lol. 

I currently run my lights from 5:30 pm till 5:30 am, and keep the heater on 24/7. I contemplated doing the "vent from tent to tent" method.. but I would have to keep a tent off 12 extra hours.....or on 12 extra, but I don't want to mess with it trying to reveg, yet I don't want to lack the heat for 12 hours either. 

:confused2: 

I have another heater, that I'm trying to hold off on putting on. Electric bill is already crazy. This is the worst (pretty much) it will get too. Been below 0 and single digits the last 12 hours or so... with a few more days of it I believe.


----------



## cubby (Dec 12, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

9* here today, supposed to stay above zero for the next few days.

Back from Texas, and glad for it. If it weren't for the music I'd support secession....forced if necessary.  

 BIU BHC..................:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 12, 2013)

noon BIU session....anyone want to join me THG that had me rollin about the humpday,I have a bud that calls me every weds and says Mike,Mike,Mike....what day is it.....I guess I just leaked some info.... I am trying to make a Satori and Nurse Larry order thx for info....hope everyone stays warm and buzzed...Fang I switched to leds and now I have to try to keep the temps up,never had that issue with a hps...we rarely get below 32 here in the deep of winter,a little chilly this am....have a great day peeps


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2013)

You are going to have a hard time finding that nurse larry. It is mine...But you can get Larry og Kush, which is nurse larry's daddy.

Thg came to see me and she got some seeds and i am so happy she likes them.

You have a great day mr fist, son.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2013)

:woohoo: finally got the Jeep fixed. Some how I had bent a piece of linkage installing the new handle. Now all I have to do is thaw out my fingers and ears. -18 windchill


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2013)

Burrr Duck, glad you got it figured out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats on getting that jeep done.  I
Hope the heater works.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2013)

Heater works great

So am I Rose


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 12, 2013)

cold, cold, cold, was -5 this morning when we headed south, should be home Friday nite. I hear ya DUCK, on workin outside, 2 hrs to chain and tarp our load, frickin tarp was frozen. OZZY, I hate being cold and wet too. WEEDHOPPER, congrats on getting back to work! THG, so good to have family near this time of year. We still have buds jarred up, but getting low, I'm itchin to get some seeds germed. y'all stay warm and toasted.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2013)

You be real careful out there fast cash... Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 12, 2013)

glad the jeep is back on the road,auto repairs sucks in the cold for sure......Rose I was lookin all over for it found the Satori,dang I have heard you all mention the nl.....oh well....if Im in the neighborhood one day I will visit also.... mom....got to go work on some tunes biu.....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Good morning BHC...... :bong: wow....... one more :bong:....... almost there....... one more :bong:....... aaahhhhh....... yep........ I'm at my happy place........ be high as you wanna be. happy Friday!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2013)

Morning MP Family,,I am home till Monday.Man Rose way to go,,didnt know the Nurse Larry was yours,,,NICE. I have some Larry OG and love it. Picken up some Blue Dream today and will be token on it by tonight.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2013)

Good morning peeps!

Another cold morning with frozen rain out there.... Going to take the big dog for more bump removal... they are small this time... Don't know if the roads will allow driving yet.

Went to a new doctor yesterday as all of mine are old and retiring... She is young and cute and tiny.... I thought if i didn't like her, i could just sit on her.  But, good news for her I liked her.. Told her i use pot and at first she said, "oh no that isn't good", I guess you know that got me.. I said in a strong voice, oh no, that is good. Why in the world would you say it isn't good? She stammered and said, it can cause rapid heart. I said, yeah, and if it doesn't? She said, well you never know what is in that stuff, I said, I grow my own. She said, oh. Well, she said, it isn't good to smoke for your lungs, i said, i vape... Poor lady...  She ended up saying well, everyone is different and it seems to be a good thing for you!!! YES victory!  Poor lady didn't know what hit her..  
I am so over hiding my meds... I am out!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2013)

:aok: way to handle the doc Rose. My doc who know me real well, Said I dont understand it, your heart lungs, kidneys and liver are all in great shape but this body of your aint worth the parts to rebuild it.

Fa$t hope you make i home before the major storm hits the area.

WH you make me wonder? Wonder why anyone be happy being back in Texas

BIU BHCers I say Fridays should be stay home and get :stoned:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Rose........ reassurance is nice when your sitting where I am.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 13, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

14* here and overcast, looks like 14 will be the high for the day. 


*RoseBud*, way to go with the Doc. It's called "practising" medicine because doctors don't know everything. You have just opened this Docs eyes, maybe her next patient will be the beneficiary of your openness. You have become an ambassador of compassionate care, I knew you had it all along. :aok: 


BIU BHC....:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 13, 2013)

hey all---little chilly here now---warming up to 70's a bit later---weatherman be talking about beach weather 80's beginning of next week---we'll see---best is the frost warnings seem to be over for the time being---not sure if some of my od plants survived or not

to do's for today

get to transplanting larry og---possibly some x-mas shopping---likely to vape myself into a nap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2013)

> -likely to vape myself into a nap



thants the Plan here...just a little Dabb will do ya

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2013)

KIss my Butt Ozzy. LOL


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 13, 2013)

way to go Rosey,you probably blew her mind...can you believe it is Friday already....wow time just flies by the older we get....doing a show tonight with a band Ive never played with,this should be interesting.I know the drummer is really good .,did some gigs with him back in the day....hope the rest of them are as good....Ill let you all know how it goes....hope everyone has a long and safe weekend,got to string some up after I rip a few hits.... .....peace


----------



## 7thG (Dec 13, 2013)

So should I just give up on getting my name posted on the front page?


----------



## cubby (Dec 13, 2013)

The front page of what?:confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> So should I just give up on getting my name posted on the front page?



PM ToA or Hick they will take care of it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2013)

I dont think Hick has anything to do with BHC members names..lol..


I think *pcduck *took over the members list:aok:

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 13, 2013)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool didnt know for sure who was running it


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

not sure whos running it but the list on the first page hasnt been updated since 2-11-2011, im not on the list but im not too worried about it, just commin in to drop a line and take a toke or 2 is what we do here lol, its all good, toke it up yall!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2013)

We dont care about any list anymore and long as you hold this :48: or:bong: your gold in here


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2013)

Who cares if you're on the list.  

We're glad to have ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2013)

For some reason, painterdude just popped into my head.  Wonder how that ol grumpy geezer is doing...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2013)

The front page has not been updated since the crash.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2013)

:ciao:G-13 :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 14, 2013)

We get a rain/snow mix today be a great Do nothing Day(like I ever get those) 


BIU session in progress Fire them up :bong::bong:=


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao:G-13 :bong:


 

back at you duck......... 

Remember...... no light weights in BHC......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2013)

Good morning duck, g13, ozzy,and ya all.

Looks like we have a halloween poodle today... has stitches everywhere, but no tubes. Got the bumps when they were smaller this time. Mr rb and i are giving lump removal to each other for Christmas..  Isn't that romantic?

BIU Peeps!!1 Have a great day each of you...
Mr fist, how did the  gig go?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2013)

Morning Friends. Been Bonging some Blue Dream,,,very nice smoke.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 14, 2013)

morning fellow enthusiasts---sos here---still working on last weeks to do list---priorities constantly shifting---good day to share some grass and a cup of joe :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

Who has their shopping done?

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2013)

:bongin: on the :20 :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2013)

stttiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :bongin: on the :20 :bong::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2013)

On the :41.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2013)

:01


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning bonghogs! It is ten day till Christmas.... You know what that means.... bong it up!

the big dog is doing great... Life is good.

Good morning G13, Duck ( are you sleeping in?)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning Bongers/Potheads. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning WH! I will join you!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2013)

Rose I was up but went back to sleep
Been taking pics over at the tents

BIU'ing some Bubba Mama

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 15, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning(ish) BHC,

0 Degrees here, It's colder than a nuns.... it's colder than a whiche's..... it's cold...... 


*RoseBud*, wishin' the big dog a quick recovery.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2013)

Cubby it aint cold til you get to the colder than a pimple on a polar bears arse


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2013)

Who has the tv remote?

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 15, 2013)

morning.well afternoon,...slept in alittle....fri gig turned to sat nite also...great time with some awesome musicians and good eats,got to burn one back with some awesome peeps on our 2nd break,some Blue Dream,pretty good taste and awesome buzz....I hope everyone is having a nice and stoned weekend....got to do some work in the fun room today....biu BHC....stay warm


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2013)

On the :05... decorating, smoking satori, decorating, more satori... This is the way to go...


----------



## cubby (Dec 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Who has the tv remote?
> 
> :bong:





Look in the refrigerator...............I've done it before...........


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2013)

Nothing like the taste of honeysuckle on the tip of your tongue, is there Rose

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2013)

No, duck, nothing like it. 

It is 56 Degrees here:woohoo:  Got the shed door open... fresh air all around... The plants are taking in deep breaths...wonderful.

My tree is as done as it is getting... I see the finish line.. yay..biu!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello bongers, I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Honeysuckle and coffee go great together
At least it goes better together, then 9 degrees and a duck does.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 16, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

2*, dark and snowing (just a bit)

*RoseBud*, 56*, the plants must be happy. 

I'm having a little Cindy with my coffee, and staying out of the cold. I like the low temps, don't care for the wind.


:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2013)

Good monday morning peeps.

It is still balmy... 48 or something out there. Cubby, the plants did love having the fresh air in there. I think the girls are happier in the shed then in the bathtub.  Fresh new satori in another month!!!!! woohoo.  (maybe i should not count my  satori till it hatches)

Stay warm ya 'll  and don't forget to BIU!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

looks like a slow day for the bhc---that's ok---i got your back :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

on the :35


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2013)

The :bong1: is loaded
Your getting behind :48:
:stoned: we'll be tonight indeed


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

:33---i'm NOT watching monday night football or hoping the lions win


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

:35


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 16, 2013)

should I feel guilty getting buzzed with my 23yr old son,him having the smoke...it just feels kinda weird IDK.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2013)

haha..I felt strange smoking with my Dad first couple times....But then Ya know...they growing up and We Love them..

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2013)

on the :30

scene from reefer madness when i smoked with my pop---nice you got that relationship with your son---seems any connection these days is a good one mr fist


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Got snow, more snow is forecasted.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good morning BHC........ we have a warming trend for the next 4 or 5 days......... mid 60's going to mid 70's by weekend.......... will be in shorts again this weekend......... yall stay warm....... love the winters in my neck of the woods........   hit it like you mean it......... hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 17, 2013)

lol at Orange... the Lions win... pfft hahaha, they may be my states team but i was honestly rooting for the packers on thanksgiving even though we (lions) actually won... lol it almost ruined my thanksgiving, not used to them winning even though they are my states team lolololol...
bongin up some kief, as im outta the tasty buds but should be harvesting my Budda Purple Kushes this weekend or next weekend... woot woot


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2013)

Good morning ALL,

26 degrees here this morning.

Mr Fist our daughter was about 25 or so when i smoked with her... We have the best time...we laugh so hard.  Half of all my grow goes to her, she needs it. It keeps her working hard.  Our son is really straight. I did smoke with him once, it worried me to death....lol  Enjoy.. the herb with him... 

So Duck, your having a white Christmas?

Enjoy you day my peeps!


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

27* today, *RoseBud*, it's warmer here than there 

*Duck*, enjoy your snow. I hope you get every flake to make a white Christmas.

BIU BHC.................:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2013)

:bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 17, 2013)

its just kinda weird,he actually is a great kid,works full time,helps alot around here.....hope everyone is good...biu BHC...gotta go do a brake job on a piece of crap ford mustang....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> should I feel guilty getting buzzed with my 23yr old son,him having the smoke...it just feels kinda weird IDK.....



LOL--you think that is weird, wait until it is your grandson you are smoking with!  

Hope you are all having a good morning.   It is 14 here now with an expected high of 36.  We have snow predicted Wed and Thursday, but today is supposed to be sunny and cold......again.  Duck, enjoy your snow, we really need some of it here.    

We are on the fast track to Christmas.  I have packages to get in the mail today and have a couple of things I am making need finishing up.  I am fine with sitting around and sewing, knitting or crocheting.  This weather just seems to play havoc with arthritis.  I think that I am going to make a batch of fudge and a batch of caramel today or tomorrow, too....and then get them wrapped really fast before I start munching on things.  Two of my weaknesses, chocolate and caramel, mmmmmmm.

Sunakard, shhhhhh....we are not supposed to talk sports, so this is just between us, but I want to mention that our "local" boy Kellen Moore is playing for Detroit now (I don't follow pro ball much anymore).  He was an amazing college quarterback--had a 50-3 record.  

Hope everyone has a great a Tuesday as you can have.  BIU as needed and stay warm.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2013)

The joint of over 
It's smoke fills the air
our eyes are glazed 
we're wearing ear to ear grins
By the time 4:20 get here
We all might be back awake to Bake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2013)

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2013)

High everyone.  

Tomorrow's forecast- 60.  Thursdays forecast- almost 70.  Maybe I'll go out and catch some rays, lol.

Everyone ready for Xmas?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2013)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Sm grrrrrrrrr......70 I wish


BIU:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2013)

:bong::bong:

:cry::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2013)

:cry: :cry: :cry: :heart: 

i just read MarP's  post and find my self sitting here crying my eyes out.. How silly...NOT. This place taught me everything I know. I have met lots of great friends here...

I am so sad... I didn't realize how much i love you guys!

BIU!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 18, 2013)

no doubt Rose,I hope this site stays up.if it doesnt please let me know where you all are going to,I enjoy your friendship and will def be lost without you all....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2013)

Ducky, I'll and you some nice weather for Xmas.  Shipping is so slow right now but you should get it by spring.  

Hello everyone, it's hump day.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2013)

Good Morning BHC :ciao:

Sm :rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THG!!!

Good morning bong hogs... You know what to do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a sad day

Dry those eyes Rose...at least we have a place for us ALL to retreat too

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Dec 19, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

Happy Birthday THG, and many more too come.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

hey everyone, so today started off pretty good, no complaints until i walk to my bank to cash a check and find out that my debit card number has been frozen due to fradulant charges, apparently Target "lost" over 40million credit and debit card numbers that were in their system from customers purchases to supposedly a hacker, the manager of the bank i go to called in the fraud department to see what was doing on with my card, well come to find out apparently on Dec 11th i made a purchase in Norway for 2 train tickets... 

lol iv never been to out of the USA besides canada, but i dont really count that, canada is my next door neighbor lol like 25 miles away and im there lol, let alone Norway >_< i jokeingly told the guy on the phone i wish i made that purchase, sounds like a fun trip, he chuckled... so they caught the attempted purchase and declined it right away so i didnt lose any money at all and they already issued me a new card and i should be getting it sometime next week, lol look i get a christmas present from my bank (new card) so i can go buy my christmas present for myself from Attitude... lol

well i guess the morel of the story there is a warning due to this whole Target thing that hit the news today, check your credit card statements and debit card transactions if you have shopped at a target in the last few months, look for anything you didnt do and get ontop of getting that fixed asap, id hate to see anyone here go through worse then what i already have, it sucks to even just lose your debit card for like a week but losing money and crap that just sucks big time... so many people were effected by this, alot of people i know, even neighbors... so if you didnt hear about it on the news/radio/web id go check out some news sites and make sure you arnt affected...

other then that and having to work late today its been a good day in the mid 30s not too windy and gave my flowering girls their last watering before chop chop time... 
BIU yall!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys I am back home.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

Only way they get money out of my card is to put it on it first


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi bongers.

All set for Xmas?

Ack, I shop at target at least once a week..

Welcome back wh.

Duck. It was 66 during the night last night.  33 tonight.  It was so bizarre sitting out on the deck last night in temps the same as late summer.  But yea, not gonna go sit out there tonight.  

Biu everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2013)

Morning BongHeads.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2013)

Target has a big notice at the top of their web page.  I need something for Christmas that I can only find at Target.  I was going to put it on a card and pick it up when I went down to town on Tues as I drive right by.  Well, now I am going to have a friend go to the store and just buy it for me.  LOL--I have little enough money as it is.  I sure don't want to be paying for someone's train trip in Norway.  

Hope everyone is staying warm (those of you who have 70* please just don't tell those of us that are freezing).  BIU as often as needed and have a great weekend.


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2013)

Good Morning BHC,

18* and cloudy. I want some snow, at least 4", I wanna' try out my new snowblower... 


That Target mess is something else. I know a woman who works in their computer security section, and Corporate is going nuts. Target is headquartered in Minneapolis, target and 3M do alot around the state especially the Twin Cities.


Too those of you with 70* weather....enjoy it, but know this.....:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: ..........................  J/K.
Gimme snow, snow, snow............(but keep the wind).


BIU BHC.................:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2013)

Is it safe now to shop at Target? I shopped there yesterday. Course I dont have much for them to take from that account. Bastages


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 21, 2013)

howdy bongers! we're in Washington state, drove thru a lot of crummy weather to get here. YAHOO! payed 3x the normal rate!  headin back to TEXAS in the am! Ya'll have a great Christmas.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy for you Fa$t... glad your going to be home for christmas.

We had a horrible thing happen last night. My girlfriend and neighbor lost her house to fire. She is ok and so are all three of the people  but she lost everything. I called some folks an money should be here soon for them to buy some clothes. It started at 11:00 the firemen left at 4:00 She is right across the street and it was a huge blaze.
The people of our little town are rallying round already. The 8 year old lost all his legos...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2013)

Thats just Awful *Rose*...If you Dont mind can you set up a safe address ..I know this is tougher on kids to loose this close to Christmas...I would like to send the child some Legos...

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2013)

4U, i love that. He has all the legos now...This town has come forward. He has lots and lots of legos... You are the sweetest man to offer that. Thank you so much. I made some calls yesterday and got over $1500.00 donated to them. We find out about the insurance today... God i hope it is enough. It is horrible to see that across the street.

LOL 4u you don't need a safe address to send legos.. I do so love that you offered that. Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

You and your neighbors are just wonderful humans Rose. I too would've donated, but it seems you guys have it extremely under control, and that's fantastic!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2013)

*Rose*....I ment for others that my be able to help....IMO...Christmas is about kids..

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 23, 2013)

yes, really now, for me, it's just ALL about kids. Love seeing them ripping open the presents and whatnot....

Don't care much bout presents for the adults...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2013)

well that is so sweet of you.. Someone asked for presents for the 8 year old on face book and they are swamped like  with 50 gifts that he will have to donate to other needy kids I think.  This community will help when they know..Thank you so much...In my living room right now is a new back pack, new shoes, new coat, new blankets... so they will be taken care of. I pray her insurance was good. You guys are awesome to think of it.


----------



## cubby (Dec 23, 2013)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to RoseBud or 4U again. 

You're both good people in my book. 

Christmas is about kids.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 23, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2013)

:48:


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2013)

BIU BHCers

:ciao::48:

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Peeps. I hope you all have a peace filled holiday.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 24, 2013)

:48: merry x-mas everybody


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Marijuana Passion

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my bonging buddies.  

(Is it January yet? )


----------



## cubby (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Bongers


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 29, 2013)

Merry x mas everyine!

Hope you all had a great one!!!

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2013)

this is first time I see no one posted in a couple days....

ole wake and Bake is popular eh

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 29, 2013)

wake and bake baby :woohoo: 

i am NOT watching sports of any kind today especially football all day final regular season games to see who's in and who's out  

i'll be planning my trip to marti gras, eating philly cheese steaks and drinking tea from new england,with other giant titans in the steel industry, while watching the cardinals and seahawks migrate from the frozen tundra 

still contemplating riding a buffalo, bronco, or colt to the party.  things will be much clearer by days end when the chief, his indians, and vikings return from their trip that started out mining gold and quickly became a hunt for rams, bears, bengal tigers, lions, dolfins and panthers.  

this odd lot has been called raiders, buccaneers---not sure why i run with them---they are sure to be in trouble

my guess is these texans  are not going anywhere till the lightning bolts stop and they get the browns out of their shorts so we can board our jet also known as the falcon or raven

have a great day everybody


----------



## cubby (Dec 29, 2013)

:bong: :heart: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2013)

HI Cubby! I will join you!:vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey yall...


just wanted to say incase the plug is pulled soon




YOU ALL are what has made the BHC.

YOU put in tbe posts . .  YOU  took the time to stop in and say HIGH.


 WITHOUT YOU. ... the BHC WOULD NOT EXIST..... just like MJP.


thank EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU for posting over the years.


my deepest love n regret for ever having to say this incase it all ends.



MUCH LOVE!

and no matter your feelings twards me personally ...I never intended any hate...dislike or whatever.i have tried to help help help to my hearts content but you cant please everyone unfortunately.  But god dam I tried.


I have given my heart and love for over 10 yrs online and will always do what I can to help uf I am able bodied which I have been blessed with as of the moment....


So much more to say! 

love love and more love..... I really hope im just overreacting!!!


Trill

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2013)

Love it OS 

Xmas was nice, my mom have me a big donation.  Of course she told me how to spend it starting with a new backyard fence, lmfao.  I've included new living room furniture in there too, get rid of my saggy couches, lmfao.

Yea, my RBs screwed me today and I lost the season by a mere 1.5 points.  1.5!!!!  Oh I was mad!  There's always next yr.  boo!

Any new yrs Eve plans?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2013)

Wake and Bake:bolt:
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks TOA for making this BHC.... i have stumbled with my coffee to this site daily and get inspiration or laughs at least, for the day.

BIU Peeps...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2013)

Good morning bhc.  It's Monday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2013)

Damnt,,its Monday already.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 30, 2013)

no doubt the bhc has been a morning staple for mee too rb---thanx for the memories toa and duck

i will have no problem migrating to "wake and bake" in our new home at marijuana-culture---don't forget the www.com

nice thing is im still good there if i just don't feel like hitting the bong---want to do a dab, twist a fatty, pack the pipe, stuff my pie hole with an edible, or just draw from the vape pen and feel totally comfy with leaving the bong on the shelf---or all of the above

good times ahead


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 31, 2013)

:bong:

For old times sake

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 1, 2014)

Well...we r still here......


YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## cubby (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year BHC!!!:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY 2014 BHC!!!!!

Health, peace and joy be yours in this new year!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope Y'all 2014 is a great year for you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy 2014 everyone!

BIU as needed.


----------



## cubby (Jan 1, 2014)

Good Morning BHC,

2014...wow seems like only yesterday...............:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 1, 2014)

Roger  :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2014)

yehaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone.  

It was the first New Year's Eve I've spend sober in forever.  My friend and our daughters spent it at a Korean spa.  Probably not what you think.  There were a few pools with diff temps of water, diff rooms to go in - salt room, rock room, air room stuff like that.  It was about 90 % Asian people there despite the groupon.  The pools were same sex only and no clothing allowed.  I did it but it was kind of weird for me.  I quickly got over that.  The rooms were all co-ed you should have seen the cute orange outfits everyone had to wear, minus underwear.. Lol.  When it got late folks were sleeping everywhere.  It was like a big sleep over with strangers.... That was the weirdest part.  I didn't sleep, just did the rooms and pools again.  The Korean food was delicious.

I can check that off my bucket list now.  

Eat those black-eyed peas today folks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah right SM,,,yall just layed around,,wilst it was CoEd. :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 1, 2014)

Rosebud has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2014)

Rosebuds stored private messages quota has been reduced.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2014)

Well friends (?) it's been a nice run, thanks for letting me in the club but it's clear I am unwelcome.  I'm not bitter or angry, just hurt and disappointed.  

Over and out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2014)

Lets Make 2014 the Best yet


----------



## surfinc (Jan 3, 2014)

is it too late to join?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2014)

You are welcome surfinc!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2014)

Warning BIU session in progress til farther notice


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 4, 2014)

Bonging it up till we cant no more!

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2014)

Always a good time to Biu.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2014)

Been a great ride..BHC

looks more like a wake and bake kinda Morning:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

Wait for it........wait for it......wait,,,,OK Wake and Bake time. :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

:bong:  smoking like its 1999


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2014)

Just stopped by to say hello.

Biu.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2014)

:bong:

for a few more days here anyway


----------



## cubby (Jan 29, 2014)

:ciao: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2014)

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Want to lose weight?  Try a stomach virus.  This sucks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

No thanks,,the Open Heart Surgery Diet worked for me,,thanks anyway. LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea, mine's definitely the lesser of 2 evils..lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you get well soon SM. Think of it this way, you'll be shopping for the new dress in a smaller size now.


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 30, 2014)

:ciao:

See ya on the other side




:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you ozzy, me too.


----------



## cubby (Jan 30, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

:ciao: Hi guys. Missed you! Im back tho. Got the high-speed now, exciting! 
gotta catch up! 

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2014)

WB Drifting:48::48:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

OZZY! your back from your fire! :woohoo:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

New projects here. 

Will be running a 2x4 tent for the upcoming season. Lighthouse Hydro sells the tent. 

The tent will fit in a dormer window that i will be able to close off as a closet, with bi-fold doors that will be lockable. 
4', 8 bulb 54w t5 grow light. it will just barely squeeze in the tent, but it will fit.
4" 165cfm Active Air In-line fan
4' 200cfm rated carbon Phresh Filter/pre filter

Im not real sure on the cfm needed for this space. Ide planned on running the filter only in flower, with just passive air intakes thinking the t5 wouldnt produce enough heat to need a booster fan. Keep in mind i dont have central a/c for this area, or any other area in the house. any tips or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Just in time drifting.   .  Unfortunately, mp is closing it's doors in February.  

No worries, you can keep tabs on some folks at other sites that have evolved since the announcement.  

Good to see you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

Allot of Peeps are at Marijuana-Culture.com


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

didnt know about MP. Thats sad! This was my first outlet. almost 8 years now!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

Its OK Bro,,most are still around.


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 31, 2014)

:stoned:

looks like they lifted all Bans:yay:

couple more days
:bong:


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2014)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Will be running a 2x4 tent for the upcoming season. Lighthouse Hydro sells the tent.




Careful with that set-up. I have the same thing and had to pull the T5 because it got way to hot. There's not enough room around the fixture for good (any really) airflow.


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2014)

good point cubby, what are you running now? Am i better off with a 6 tube?


----------



## cubby (Jan 31, 2014)

I replaced the T5 with a 250 watt HPS, the plants are loving it.

I think a six tube would be great, as long as there's room around the fixture for air circulation.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2014)

:bong:  in till cant post no mo....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 11, 2014)

:48: 4u


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

:bong: :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

Teenage boys with learners permits makes for parents' high blood pressure.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

yikes---sounds like it might be time for a cocktail sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks OS, I couldn't agree more.  He's doing better by the day.  Last week I needed several cocktails.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

i'll keep a seat warm and drink 2 at a time---1 for u and 1 for me

when i think about my childhood and my child pulling the same shananagins---i need 2 drinks at a time---think i'm lucky i got a girl


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

You didn't know this girl.  I was trouble!  But smart enough to not get caught.  

Dentist today, joy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope its just a check up...I dont like Dentist But aint had Bad check up yet ....HAd my Wisdom teeth removed years ago...So now Im not as Smart?


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

peace friends :bong: :bong: :bong: here try this instead it tastes way better as a doobie :48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a regular ol cleaning.  

Tpbm doesn't like raisins.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False TPAM is :stoned: and posting in the BHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

:rofl:  yes


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2014)

Pot Heads


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

:bong: :bong: :yay: :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

:ciao: :stoned: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheers to the beers.

:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2014)

:ciao:  Morning BHC....................:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2014)

Biu on this beautiful Saturday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2014)

U2..."it's a beautiful Day"


:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2014)

Bong it up.


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2014)

:bong: :banana: :bong: :banana: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr Rodgers - It's A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood.  

Remember that one?  Lmao.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey gang


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2014)

:heart: :bong: :48: :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2014)

High D.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2014)

:bong:

 Glad we are rat free


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2014)

Bye bhc, it's been fun.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2014)

One last BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

bong ain't never empty round these boards my friend---let me put some fresh ice in there for ya---you too mom and anybody else hangin round---i fill it---u burn it down  

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 27, 2014)

My last post to the BHC and Mar Par....... thanks for teaching me to grow....... sad to see it go....... but Mar Par is/was sucessful because of the peeps here......... they/we are what Marijuanna Passion is/was........ without the peeps it would be nothing........ I hope your all as high as you wanna be......... and hit it like you mean it......... no room for light weights here.


----------



## cubby (Feb 27, 2014)

Been a ride............

Learned a lot, smiled a lot, cussed....occasionally.

I met great friends and encountered the forgettable...........and feel privileged to have found them here. It was always a trip. The long time members as well as the short term crazies made this place home. You can't be replaced, you can't be replicated, but will be remembered by many with nostalgia.
(the BHC is a physical space within my mind...)

I will burn one down to the memory of a passing friend............

Marijuana Passion you were a friend.

Cubby.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

:woohoo: :yay: 

:bong: :bong: :holysheep: :lama: :ciao: :stoned: :cry: :bolt:


----------



## cubby (Feb 28, 2014)

Biu Bhc............:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## cubby (Feb 28, 2014)

..
.
.
.
.Someone get the light............... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep,,and its still on. I wont leave where they can turn them out,LOL.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2014)

:bong::bong::48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2014)

:48:


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2014)

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2014)

:48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2014)

One more month!!! :joint:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> One more month!!! :joint:


You know something I dont??I mean besides that its still live?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2014)

No I was just saying looks like we got another month... but I have no clue! :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2014)

Oky Doky.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 2, 2014)

this is almost sad to watch... seeing everyone leave and posting more elsewhere thinking it's the end for this place.. yet the place remains.

gotta know if it's dead; die. if not; let's revive it.. this limbo is not what this site deserves. couple posts a day (most about saying goodbye or surprised it's still here)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2014)

Someone said one more week. Not much since in posting grows,,so Peeps are just hanging around till She goes down. I will leave when I cant log In anymore.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2014)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I will leave when I cant log In anymore.



I'm still checking in frequently.  :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2014)

Props to the savior! rops: 


:smoke:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 3, 2014)

:farm:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2014)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2014)

:banana:::dancing::dancing::clap::clap::headbang2::::heart::heart::lama::lama


WOOHOO.....WE ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's BIU peeps!!!!!


----------



## CatFish (Mar 5, 2014)

glade were not going down :banana::banana::lama: one for Mar p  :bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, just wow...anyone else confused ?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Much Bwana...very much.

Who is this TechAdmin and why is he deleting posts?


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2014)

weird


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2014)

Very weird


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, why aren't the posts showing up as we post them?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, why aren't the posts showing up as we post them?


 

A delay from the cloud?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2014)

we check "Todays Posts" now... not new.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2014)

Are they Moderating every post here now?

I think I will stand behind *ozzy*...:bolt:


:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2014)

Rough crowd give the guy a freaking minute to set the place up


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2014)

So who is hosting the site now??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2014)

the sysadmin's handle is Techadmin.

They haven't said WHO they are...does it matter? Like they said before, NSA already knows what it knows or can find it if it didn't.


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Rough crowd give the guy a freaking minute to set the place up




:yeahthat:


Seems some have already made up their minds before even giving a fair chance to get this site back up to speed and address any security concerns we might have.    Then again not everyone might be that happy MP has been spared extinction. Might be sort of an inconvenience.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha. I can think of a few that were checking daily to see if this place closed shop for good. Boy are they pissed now. And a update to the software!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2014)

i was checking for news like this. Not waiting for it to go down.  Thank you for bringing it back.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2014)

BIU BHC   :yay::yay::yay::bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2014)

What a week


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2014)

Wait who is pissed?? I musta missed it chef...fill me in!


Im glad we are back- and the updates are nice too.


BONG IT UP FELLERS!!!!

:bong:

The filla-bonger WORKED!


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2014)

Biu.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

t-55 MINS TILL Bong:30 for me.

BIU peeps....or sherlock it in my case


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2014)

Biu!!!!


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2014)

:lama:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey mom!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey toa. How r u?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

Im alive- aint got crap to complain about!!!!

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 8, 2014)

what up folks Hope everyone is having a great weekend....time to biu:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning MP!

Did ya'll set your clocks forward??? It is 59 degrees and dark and maybe raining here. 

I think mr rb and I will take the popcorn ceiling down for our neighbor today. We are good at it and it is a small room... and it isn't too hot for the masks...

I think i need some satori just thinking about it.... BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning all.  I had forgotten about daylight savings time, but the little clock on the computer reminded me that I lost an hour I won't get back until fall.

We have been having wonderful weather and the snow is melting fast.  

Rosebud, bless you and Mr. RB for helping your neighbor.  I can hardly believe that at one time we liked those popcorn ceilings....well, I am old enough to remember orange shag carpet and green appliances, so no accounting for the changes "style" goes through.  Glad you have some Satori.  I have a atori that I believe is ready to come down.

Everyone have a great Sunday and BIU as needed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2014)

green shag carpet in my house as a kid :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate my Popcorn ceilings...wife keeps nagging for us to take it down. Big rooms so a lot of work. Rose do you have any secrets on taking it down?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes Hammy, we are good at it cause we have done it so much

We just finished over there...took an hour and a half...

Person one has a garden sprayer filled with water.  The second person has a putty scrapper on a long handle.  1st person lightly sprays the area a foot wide and the length of the room, she sets down the sprayer and gets the  lid of a garbage can. Person 2 starts scraping and it comes off easily and collected in the big garbage lid the first person is holding to catch it. That all goes in a kitchen size garbage bag complete with bag... continue in 12 inch wide strips till done. Our ceilings had a small amount of asbestos in it so we wore respirator masks. If it is wet it isn't harmful, but wear a mask anyway.

Hope that helps Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes Hammy, we are good at it cause we have done it so much
> 
> We just finished over there...took an hour and a half...
> 
> ...




Thanks Rose, that certainly will help. Sounds a lot easier than I thought. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi folks

Popcorn ceiling here too.  I hate it!

Hammy, your name is in bold..are you on the mp staff now?

Biu everyone.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 9, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Popcorn ceiling here too.  I hate it!
> 
> ...



SM I'd think it's related to post count....5,000 or something,,,,Rosebud is bold too(no pun intended of course)....Mom you should know soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2014)

I was at 15,000 before I had my original acct closed.  Damn.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 9, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> I was at 15,000 before I had my original acct closed.  Damn.



Wow,  you have too much time on your hands Mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2014)

Right you are..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> SM I'd think it's related to post count....5,000 or something,,,,Rosebud is bold too(no pun intended of course)....Mom you should know soon





Just noticed rose has moderator as a user title.  We better behave around here.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Hammy, your name is in bold..are you on the mp staff now?
> 
> Biu everyone.




Yes SM, I was asked if I would be interested in helping out and I am more than willing to do whatever I can to help MP get back to where it was. We have been given a second chance and need to take advantage of it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2014)

Ohh can I call you boss now?


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 9, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Ohh can I call you boss now?



SmokingMom have some RESPECT, that's *Mister Lewis* to you :clap:

And conversely we shall call Rosebud from this point forth......*Cleistes divaricata* :headbang2:

I think you're both admirable choices, and  wonderful fellow members ...congratulations on the positions duty & responsibility. Both are very knowledgeable in their growing skills, and have the calm & fair dispositions needed to "control the kids".

I am now somewhat disappointed tho, that my name won't turn *Bold *after many more posts...thus I shall remain a lowly common human


----------



## cubby (Mar 10, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2014)

Good Morning Bong Hogs!

It is 49 degrees and cloudy and threatening rain.  That is ok with me... the bod is a little mad at me for the popcorn ceiling episode.  If it was nice out I would be tempted to start pruning roses... so....good day...peeps.

BIU like ya mean it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 10, 2014)

U got it boss' :bong:


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 10, 2014)

Good morning Rose & all,
Same weather we have here, prune the roses today if weather permits...spring is around the corner.

Have a great day


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2014)

Good day all.  It is raining here, too so that means I have no excuse not to clean house.  I don't have any Satori to help me out right now, but the Beyond the Brain (1/2 Satori) should get me moving.

Spring is not around the corner for me....it is more like in the neighboring town.  However, the snow is melting fast, the little creek in the ravine below my house has water running in it, and I saw a robin the other day.  We just have such a short growing season here--I will not be safe to put things outside until probably the middle or end of May.

Everyone have a great day and (as an old friend of mine used to say) don't let bummer people pimp your buzz!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh man, i hate when bummer people pimp my buzz..lol  that is funny.

I saw our first robin yesterday... Spring, renewal... a new beginning after the earth has had a long winters cold and snowy nap.  I think we all could use some new beginnings.... I vote we change new years to spring.   Don't you love it when you see things peeking out of the earth?
Kinda like a marijuana seed breaking free from it's shell... speaking of marijuana...I need a joint!  biu again peeps.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 10, 2014)

yup Spring has sprung, now if the weather will cooperate...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning BHC!!!!!

39 degrees here this morning headed to 60's wooo hooo... ready for spring?

Mr rb didn't give the dogs their morning treat today so they all came in and woke me up...that is no way to get a treat..but they won...they got treats...I got coffee.... and soon perhaps a:vap_bong__emoticon: or a :vap_bong__emoticon: or a :joint4:

BIU PEEPS!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

Morning all.

I have sunshine and temps in the mid to high 50s coming.  I am enjoying coffee now with a bit of Irish Cream.  I have a bud of Satori that I took as a tester.

I think my TV died last night.  I don't have satellite or cable and I don't watch it a huge amount and I have another small one in my bedroom, but it just isn't that old.  I guess I will start watching for sales ...or more likely save my pennies and buy a smart TV.

Have a great day everyone.  Hope your day is full of sunshine.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 11, 2014)

coffee and satori :vap_smiley:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

Breakfast tacos and diet dr pepper.  Breakfast of champions.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2014)

:bong::bong:


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2014)

:bong: ×3


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2014)

:smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

75 and sunny.  I started on my tan.


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> 75 and sunny.  I started on my tan.




High of 60 today after a really long artic cold spell felt like July weather to me. 

Unfortunately back to a high of 28 Thursday and rain and cold tomorrow, Could be worse, at least it is not snow. So tired of the snow and bitter temps. Worst winter in a while here.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 11, 2014)

what up BHC been mia again hope
all is well.....biu:cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad to see you back Mr fist.... Lets hear some of that rock and roll you play sometime....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2014)

Bonghits for dinner :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

:vap-Bong_smoker:

hit it like you mean......... no light weights allowed


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Good Morning BHC!!!! Cubby you look sad this morning... what's wrong?

G13, ya gotta be pretty tough to smoke pot at 5:am.... 

Toa- what a dinner..low cal and all.

BIU peeps!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning fellow bongers.  It is a beautiful day today.  I have a little job today--opening a place that I winterized in the fall.  With this weather, I expect to start getting some calls.  While we will still have freezing temps, most of the snow is gone and that makes me feel like spring is coming.

I had the same dinner as TOA.  Fed one of my good friends about mid afternoon--BLT with A--I love them.  he makes furniture, table tops, etc out of rough wood--he is quite a craftsman.  So he took the remnants of a tree down that the wind has taken the top 60' or so.  When we started cutting it in rounds for firewood, we discovered beautiful color inside (we call it blue pine here although it is more blue grey and there are subtle shades of red).  So we decided to save some to make a butcher block table top out of it for an island that I will have in my new remodeled kitchen (some day).  He slabbed it up last week when the sun peaked out and then cut it into 2-1/2" strips yesterday.  It is now sitting in the dining area to dry completely.  After that, it will be planed and the pieces put back together.  It looks like it is going to make a beautiful butcher block top.

SM--enjoy your sunshine.  I'm a little jealous....except for the you living in Texas.   Not talking politics here--as far as politics go, my state is just as backwards as yours.
I don't know that I could live somewhere there are not real mountains. 
Coffee with Irish Cream and Satori for me this morning.

Grower, I assure you that I am a very experienced toker.  I have been at it a long time and I practice the art of toking every day.

Oh cubby, don't be so sad. 

Have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Sm. so you guys are making a butcher block table out of that tree. That is so cool. How do you put the strips together?? That will be so nice. I love that you are doing that.

Enjoy your sun.... I am going to mop out the shed today so i can stick satori's in there soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Rose, u have me mixed up with someone else I think.

Yesterday it was 83 and sunny.  I took my pax outside and basked in the sun.

Today it's 45 and windy.  . At least it's still sunny I guess.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

I am losing my mind... Thanks SM.... I meant THG. You must have been on my mind...How are you SM? how is the kids?  How is that pax.... thanks again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

No worries rose.  . Pax's been getting lots of use since the kids are on spring break.  They don't go back until Tuesday.  It can't come soon enough, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep an eye on me sm...lol   I was confusing cubby and ozzy last week. I read that cannabis is a brain protective.... So just think how bad i would be if i quit smoking pot...

Spring breaks are hard on a mom, I remember.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

They aren't so bad, I'm not missing the usual morning rush, it just cuts into my wake and bakes...lol.

My daughter made muffins this morning so that was a perk...


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

:yeahthat::bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

:joint::48::ccc::vap-Bong_smoker::joint4::bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Rose, did ya get my pm??

Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

No.....let me go look


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

I really like my Extreme Q.  I have it conveniently located on the table next to my recliner.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

yes...... my new solo is charging and heating up at the same time....... love it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

I love the solo...as i smoke a joint and cough....


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I love the solo...as i smoke a joint and cough....



That means it's good weed


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2014)

I really should pull my vape down...I must admit, it has a bit of dust on it. Hard to give up Bong hits though.  Maybe I just need to get a decent Vape.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I really should pull my vape down...I must admit, it has a bit of dust on it. Hard to give up Bong hits though.  Maybe I just need to get a decent Vape.



Me too Hammy, I've been considering a vape for a long time....just not sure which one to get ?  I don't know anything about them, except they're either $30 or $300


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2014)

Hammy...you have a box or what?

 You can get a nice vape for pretty cheap now a days.

:bong:


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Hammy...you have a box or what?
> 
> You can get a nice vape for pretty cheap now a days.
> 
> :bong:




I have like a 60 dollar vape. It's a box with a knob, digital display with the whip. I have tried various settings and can get it working pretty good. Just never quite as good as my Bong hit.   I know I need to dish out a lot more than 60 bucks if I want to be satisfied.  Might have to talk the wife into spending some tax return money on that.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2014)

i have the Extreme Q and the Solo.. They are both great. 

Cubby, i don't like the bags...I have used the bags, they are huge and not exactly stealth..lol  My extreme q is great.  Cubby you used my solo, did you like it?

I need to start using them.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2014)

Good morning BONGHOGS!

It is 39 degrees here this morning... dark still... dogs woke me up....gotta love those guys.

I am trying to find out where I can get my pot analyzed.... so far no luck. They just don't want me to send  anything in the mail.... I wonder if it is done here...doubt it... Maybe i take some to Seattle..... I want to know the cbds and thc of my oil and other stuff.  Also, i guess they can test for impurity's too...   Anyone know?


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 13, 2014)

I've heard the "real" tests are very expensive, I checked into it 2-3 years ago...at that time it was like 8k if I remember right. Send a PM over to NCH...he may know for sure.

EDIT:These guys are in Washington state,,,can take a look
xxxx://analytical360.com/m/products/pricing-packages


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you bwana, i called a couple of places but I need to continue the search.

On the WEED2 program on CNN that everyone needs to watch... it stated that pot in some state, i think Co, tested  and 60-69% of the pot analized contained pesticide residual.....I don't have that, but i wonder about other things. and i want to know the levels of cbd in this new strain i am growing.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 13, 2014)

Rose it looks like the pricing has come down quite a bit, but can't vouch for the validity of the testing results. That place has local drop off points in WA, maybe check them out for feedback/reviews.

There is so much garbage in our air & water today, the bad test results don't surprise me.

These guys seem to be highly regarded:
xxxx://goatlabs.us/index.htm


----------



## kaotik (Mar 13, 2014)

does seem difficult to find a good testing place for general public. wish i could help rose.

do want to mention myDX though.
they're not released yet, but these could be a game changer

they're making a portable analyzer
hxxp://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mydx

not planned for release till end of the year unfortunately 
few of us on another site have our eyes on them, hoping it all works out. be an amazing tool.

*i personally wouldn't pre-order one,. but wanted to bring it to attention as something to look out for


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2014)

WOW kaotik...those are very cool and very costly huh.  Thank you for that link.

Bwana, that is only a few hours away, i could drive it down there... I will call them, Thank you so much.

Good morning all ya all.

Got 10 roses pruned..... way toooo many more to go.... I think i am the age that old rosarians asked the young me to prune for them.....oh no, now i am the old rosarian and know no one i would trust...shoot... It isn't too late to get in shape......this is my mantra....that, and:   If your hungry you need to smoke more pot...Some doctor said if you get the munchies you need more cbd's.... Those are my thoughts for this saturday morning. 


Oh and BIU!!!!!


----------



## kaotik (Mar 15, 2014)

costly?
i thought they were pretty cheap for a home analyzer, considering i've heard the norm for testing is $100 per sample from the companies. *don't honestly know, as most say contact us for pricing.

my sticking point is it's all prototype and hopeful blueprints currently. i'm just keeping an eye on it for when/if it releases and how it fares then 

..beats the few grand for current testing machines at the least  
*honestly i was thinking of getting into testing. but if this and other products are in the works; they'll make the testing places obsolete.  

good luck with the lab though, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, so i thought they cost 34,000.00 LOLOLOLOLOL

Good morning Peeps! So....Kaotic, that is awesome now that i  know it is 300.00. I wish
I knew what it tested for cannabis... It quickly mentioned cbd's....  

You are right Multi, it is a good price if it does all we need. I am organic, but your only as organic as what you put in the soil, so i would be interested in minerals and metals and all that stuff. But of course what i need it for now is CBD.  How do you test a plant for cbd? Smoking won't tell ya, unless the pain relief   were to tell you, but that is subjective.  And when your growing high cbd plants, not all the seeds will be that...so it has to be tested. Yikes,

BIU Peeps.   My cute delivery guy left and now I have a cute delivery girl. Dreadlocks.. and beautiful...like her already.  
Orangesunshine... they got in the oil!!!!! YAY.

I will be in the garden if anyone needs me....It is spring.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2014)

Rain rain... go away :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2014)

good morning peeps. woke up today and looked like rand paul.... very scary LOL. bad hair day, ya know?

Got us some of that there panda film... gonna put it on the windows of the shed and talk about ventilation. It is getting warm in there already when it is upper 60s...oh oh.

Good to see peeps returning...old faces are the best faces unless you look like rand paul....
BIU... i am working on a little alaska thunder..... big day in the garden ahead of me... too many roses.


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

kaotik said:


> do want to mention myDX though.
> they're not released yet, but these could be a game changer
> 
> they're making a portable analyzer
> hxxp://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mydx




Just did some reading on that portable analyzer and have to say it looks pretty darn fascinating. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I will be in the garden if anyone needs me....It is spring.




We are supposed to get snow today !!!!!!!!!!!!


j e a l o u s


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

got me sum of that yard work too rb---i might just sit on the patio and think about it a bit more before i get my hands dirty though---day dreaming about how it might look---sipping a margarita while watching a crew doing all the work---lmfao


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2014)

They are calling for a high of 75.  Who knows what tomorrow will bring, our weather has been so crazy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

quack


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 19, 2014)

just checking in to say high to everyone been super busy,good thing...BIU peeps :guitar:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2014)

Morning all.  It is cold here--25* brrrrr.  Supposed to get to 50 today.  I have a few places that the snow is gone and I can start to clean up.  However, I know that I am still about 6-8 weeks away from being able to plant outdoors.  I will be starting some tomatoes, peppers, broccoli, and a few other things inside this week.  My growing season is so short that we really have to do that.

Enjoying a latte and some Satori--the breakfast of stoners!  Everybody have a wonderful day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2014)

Count me in for the breakfast of stoners.....

That is pretty chilly to be working outside THG... I am of course still working on roses.  Mr rb wanted to help...so i have to re-do what he did...:doh::doh:

Enjoy your planting of seeds this week thg...that is hope for the future

BIU pEEPS...nice to see you Mrfist...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 19, 2014)

while in the office this morning talking with my boss i see 2 ducks out at our pool area just chillin, well thats officially the first sign of spring we see around here, still lots of snow but theres ducks so thats gotta be a good sign right lol... hittin some Lemon Twist in my new bong, aaah so tasty and stoney...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice to see you Sunsakard...you are right, that has to be a sign of spring.... It is coming, it is it is it is. Thanks for the duck sighting.!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

:watchplant: morning ya crazy kids---little foggy and a bit rough around the edges today---but i did repair a gopher hole into my raised bed yesterday---no free lunch for that suckkker this spring---i re-up'd on some fresh veggy seeds and dropped a few in some solo cups

we are very fortunate to get year round turns in the garden due to the mild weather we have here---so far the season starters in the rotation include---corn, carrots, brussels sprouts, tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers, basil, strawberries, black berries, raspberries,  and spinach

likely dedicate some space for asparagus, few more herbs in some containers---hope to get a decent turnout of grapes and citrus trees---make an effort to have more of an edible landscape 

like to find c99 or something interesting to cross with larry og too 

:48:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 20, 2014)

well like i said yesterday i saw some ducks... well today its snowing... AGAIN!!! gaaah its spring and still snowing, im winter guy myself but im totaly ready for this crap to be done and over with already... 
anywho i hope this is the last but i hear we are supposed to get cold temps next week again, so who knows, mother nature sure as hell doesnt that for damn sure lol
BIU yall i know i am, and im dabbin it up too XP


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2014)

Good morning Peeps.

It is a good morning. Well, except it took me three trys to get the botm poll up.... How am i doing. lol

It is  a chili start to a gorgeous day...My neighbors house that burned got painted last week with the color i suggested and we think it is fabulous. It is a creamy  yellow, looks so much better then charcoal and boarded up windows. Makes me very happy..


Orange, very cool you started your garden. Edible landscape. sounds wonderful.

Sunakard, spring is coming, i promise.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> :watchplant: morning ya crazy kids---little foggy and a bit rough around the edges today---but i did repair a gopher hole into my raised bed yesterday---no free lunch for that suckkker this spring---i re-up'd on some fresh veggy seeds and dropped a few in some solo cups
> 
> we are very fortunate to get year round turns in the garden due to the mild weather we have here---so far the season starters in the rotation include---corn, carrots, brussels sprouts, tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers, basil, strawberries, black berries, raspberries, and spinach
> 
> ...


 
 I am jealous.  I barely have a long enough growing season for one crop of fast finishing veggies.  I have started things indoors to put out sometime the last half of May.  I just stick veggies anywhere I have room....there's some iris, then a day lily, and then a cabbage, then a lilac bush, then a broccoli...Enjoy your mild weather (still in the 20s here overnight)!

 How about a larry OG x Satori cross?  A couple of sativa dominant strains.  Cindy 99 would be good too.  Might make it a faster finisher.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2014)

Good morning peeps!

32 degrees this morning heading for 60's....woo hoo... I think i will spread some rose food today as the rains are supposed to come tomorrow and our irrigation water isn't on yet.  

Plants are looking happy. I have two leads on testing for my cbd strians. 

Thg, it is hard not to be jealous of Ca weather.   Are you enjoying your new ride? I bet you having fun all over the place.

BIU peeps. it is time.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Cold and windy today. Sun is out so i guess thats ok. 

Have the day off too, transplanting 12x little ones today. 21 days.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2014)

hey strangers---harvesting larry og---not my worst harvest and by no means my best---we'll just chalk it up as another learning experience---been a while since i grew any og---next run will be off the charts---guaranteed---gonna reload the flower room soon as i finish chopping and cleaning


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 26, 2014)

what up bhc,sorry I havent been around for a bit,been having some personal battles that have taken up some time....thats another story....all is good here now,hope everyone is good......Rosey my babies are growing like crazy,all 6 are kickin,cant wait to flip.... biu ......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning peeps.

Nice to hear from you Mrfist... There is a nurse larry grow thread that you need to post in when you  have some time..

Hey Orange, i bet your larry og are wonderful... but we are always trying to up our game huh.

Nice to see you Drft. how are your plants?

BIu everyone...i am back on the solo.....


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning BHC......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning BHC........ harvested a nice Satori last night....... time to party like it's 1999 SM........... Yo duck :ciao:......... cyber hug to you Rose....... THG you ride the new machine yet? I got a honda 420 rancher 4x4. love it.......... hammy, are you moding on the go? :huh:    Hit it like you mean it......... no light weights allowed in BCH....... hope your all high as you wanna be. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning G13 and all ya all.... Thanks for the hug g!

Hope everyone is fine and stoned...too early?

BIU peeps!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 27, 2014)

morning bongers,hope all is good,Rose I transplanted all 6 to 5gal the girls are all kickin....hope they are all ladies....my luck is finally getting better,tons of work and shows coming up....scored a awesome Taylor 410 guitar last night,knock one off my bucketlist.....BIU BHC:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

The weekend is upon us.

Gnite Bhc.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

good morning BHC........ satori and java for breakfast........I hope your garden is treating you well.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2014)

Good morning peeps..

G13, that is the breakfast of champions.... Champions of what i am not sure.

My garden needs a bunch of work..... cloning cloning cloning...

I think i will vape a bit of satori and think about it..... BIU peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking forward to a quiet weekend.  2 are going camping.  It will be a nice break from the 9 yr old.

Biu 

(Like it's 1999.  Just for you g.   lol)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning Bong Hogs!!! Sm did you party like it was 1999?

We have rain rain rain.... which is great for the earth  but it makes it hard to clean a garage... we were going to do yesterday but wussed out.

I am taking a gf to breakfast for her birthday this morning...  BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone.  Like Rosebud, it is raining here, has been since Tues and it is going to continue for the foreseeable future (ten day forecast).  There is so much I need and want to do outside, but it is just too wet....and cold.

SM, enjoy your weekend!

Satori and java--I love starting my day that way.  This morning I have a bit of Irish Cream--but only 1 as I do have some work this morning.

Rosebud, have a great breakfast out.  It is my daughter's b-day today, too.

Have a great weekend and BIU as needed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 29, 2014)

rain also here,please go away.....a little chem dog and java this am,got some music to work on,looks like a bong hit stay inside kind of saturday....we have rehersal at 4 today.....let there be rock.....biu bhc:bongin:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 30, 2014)

wow no one posted since yesterday and that was me I guess I ran everyone out of town.....to all remaining BHC members BIU........


----------



## sawhse (Mar 30, 2014)

Yea its pretty quiet around here lately. Most people are at the other place. :-(


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2014)

Good morning Peeps!

40's and windy... spring is wind where I live.  At least in isn't SNOW, like some woke up to today.... YUCK.

Join me for a little vape of satori?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm here.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2014)

i am glad.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 31, 2014)

what up peeps no one here again,hope everything is allright? well I guess Ill just biu by my lonesome......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join you this morning mmf2.  I have a bowl of Satori loaded up and a nice cup of java with a little Irish Cream.  It is trying to spit snow here, but it doesn't look like it is going to be serious.  I think though it will restrict me to inside things today, so will be painting.

I am getting spring fever so bad and while the snow has melted a lot earlier than it usually does, it is so cold and rainy that outside activities are severly curtailed.

Hope everyone has a great week.  BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning stoner friends, bong hogs, joint smokers, vape vapors..

It is a sunny morning... I will be in the closet all day... cloning and transplanting... a woman's work is never done....LOL

Hope you have a great monday!  Good to see you Mrfist and the wonderful hemp goddess...
BIU Peeps.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good morning BHC........ got a hashberry ready....... nice strain for hyper peeps....... hope your all high as you wanna be....... are you vaping rose?
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 2, 2014)

Good morning.  Ok, no jokes please.  It's been super humid and hot here (80s) and my house gets pretty stuffy even with the windows open.  Learned last night that our AC isn't working.  I hate having to turn it on so early in the spring, but well.....it's needed. 

So I'm off to do some chores before it gets too hot in here.  

Who still has their heaters on?  I'm semi jealous.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning all.  Hope everyone is doing well and has something to put in their bongs.  I am toking on some Satori.

SM, LOL--who still has their heaters on?  I woke up to about 4" of snow on the ground this morning.  I'm thinking that might quell the semi-jealous thing.  I almost couldn't believe it--not just a little skiff of snow, no, it dumped snow last night.  Supposed to be 51 today so a chunk  of it will melt, but I'm still pretty bummed.

Grower, I think that I am going to have to try the Hashberry.  I have tried a lot of Mandala's strains, but not sure why I never picked up some Hashberry.  I tend to be a little hyper (for an old lady, that is).

Have a great day.  And BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2014)

THG, more snow????? That makes me crazy.... I know you love your little mountain village.  I wish i could catch your hyper.  I see to be in a lowper speed.

Taking the big veg girls out to the shed. Company coming this weekend, have to make the grow room back into a guest room..that is always a trick. Bud thinks we shouldn't have soil on the sheets...geez, what a perfectionist...lol

BIU Peeps.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good morning BHC....... wake and bake going on here....... some hasberry followed by some satori........ why the hell is this against the law?........ hit it like you mean it ...... hope your all stoned as you wanna be........ cyber hugs to Rose, SM and THG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2014)

Morning.  It is beautiful and sunshiny this morning.  It got 50 yesterday and melted most of the snow it put down.  However, it is supposed to rain Fri and all weekend, so I am going to try and take advantage of the sunshine today if it is not too muddy everywhere.

You know Grower, I have wondered the same thing for 45 years.  It is ludicrous that this is illegal and that many of us have to put our liberty in jeopardy just to grow an innocuous plant.  I am hoping to be able to move to a more enlightened state giggle soon.

SM, hope you were able to stay cool--that high humidity is horrible.  I don't think that I could handle it.

Rosebud, I wish I could give you a little of my hyper (it seems to be more so, now that I have, for the most part, given up television).  I have an owwey knee that I should stay off of, but have a hard time doing that.  I have a ton of little veggies started--tomatoes, broccoli, basil, peppers, watermelon.  I want to start some cabbage, some gourds that looked fun, and a few more peppers.  I put some annual seeds in 3 hanging baskets--see if I can grow my own annuals for my hanging baskets.  I am also working on a hydroponic system for lettuce and have a couple of tomatoes started, too.  They are in a DWC now, but I want to build a NFT out of 4" sewer pipe.  Have to go to the "big city" to get the pipe I want, so will buy parts the next time I am there.  I have a couple of NL clones that look like they have roots, so they will go into a DWC today and I will put some Boy Scout Cookie cuttings to rooting.  Also working on finishing up the painting of the kitchen cupboards.  I just have so much more time since I had the satellite TV turned off.

Everybody have a great day.  Toke as needed and keep smiling.  Happiness is a state of mind!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Good morning BHC potheads......... hope your garden is treating you well.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

Who you calling a pot head G13???? I resemble that remark....i am glad you are here G.

Good morning bong hogs.  It is 49 degrees and windy.... my 'kids' are coming home today..yay... will be good to see them and laugh and eat and smoke and laugh and eat and smoke...you get the idea.

Lets do this... I gotta joint...join me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad to join you Rosebud and Grower!  I have a little Satori (breakfast of champions!) and a Milky Way latte that I whipped up...yummy.  

I have a small job to go look at at 9 and then the day is mine.  A girlfriend and I are going to get together for lunch.  We are making crab and shrimp stuffed avocados.  They are so good and so decadent.

It is supposed to rain, but hasn't yet.  The sky isn't full of dark rain clouds, so we could get some sunshine today.  I am taking care of bunnies for one of my neighbors while they are away for a couple of days.  Honestly, I don't know how people can raise bunnies for food, although my daughter does it.  They are just so cute I know that I would find myself incapable of butchering them.

Hope everyone has a good day.  I took a test bud from a Satori that I can't read the flowering date on the tag.  I am thinking that I should be at about 9 weeks, but jeez, without the date I really can't remember, so test bud time.  The trichs are looking cloudy.

BIU as needed and enjoy your upcoming weekend.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning BHC......... hope your all high as you wanna be.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2014)

Good monday morning peeps.

THG, stuffed avocados sound wonderful... Bunny's are cute, i agree. 

we still have company this morning...has been nice. Daughter made a carrot cake for her dad and some cheesy bread to go with the chili.  She has a great play list of stuff from my generation, so there has been some dancing and eating and vaping going on.

G13, i am not yet as high as i want to be, but i am working on it.  IT will be nice to have the house back to boring and quiet.... Love these kids though.  BIU peeps.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Even the breeders (Connoisseur Genetics) say this is a hard one to clone. I got 6 of the 12 cuttings to take but good grief, hardest strain/pheno's I've ever cloned. All yellowed and crap but are starting to get new growth. All three donor Mother grandoggypurps in bloom as of a cpl days ago.:woohoo:

*Rose*, your Nurse Larry's are rockin:headbang:....

BIU folks. got T-2.5 hrs to my lunch :stoned: break....

Much love to all my peeps, going to be 70 degrees today :yay:!!!

MAybe break out the bbq? 

How's everyone else doin?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

old razors!


got to thinking and that must be it.


Always buy sterile razors not pretreated with machine oil. I had wiped off all the oil and then wiped them down with alcohol, but I called my ex-parnter and he said he would get this type of reaction from using home de pot razors and that's exactly what I did. 

:doh:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah ha!!! Maybe that is what is wrong with mine... wrong scissors... Thanks  7G.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2014)

Biu


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning BHC......... hope your all high as you wanna be.

Read this story last night........ made me chuckle.......... wonder if SM knows her.

Woman Complains To Police About Marijuana Quality

LUFKIN, Texas (AP) &#8212; Police in East Texas have arrested a woman after she called them to complain about the quality of the marijuana she had purchased from a dealer.

Lufkin police Sgt. David Casper said Monday that an officer went to the home of 37-year-old Evelyn Hamilton to hear her complaint that the dealer refused to return her money after she objected that the drug was substandard.

Casper says she pulled the small amount of marijuana from her bra when the officer asked if she still had it.

She was arrested Friday on a charge of possession of drug paraphernalia.

Hamilton said Monday she spent $40 on &#8220;seeds and residue.&#8221; She says she called police when she got no satisfaction from the dealer&#8217;s family.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2014)

:spit:  I hadn't heard about it.  Lmfao!  

Good morning bhc.  Been keeping my hash pipe company this morning. 

Have a great day.  :woohoo:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

man I love hash!

Enjoy Smokinmom


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good morning BHC........ 10 days and counting......... hit i like you mean it....... no lite weights allowed......... the Deadhead OG and Pineapple Chunk are smelling wonderful at 8.5 weeks in flower in my closet.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 10, 2014)

morning folks been locked down in the studio recording and working out tunes ,miss everyone,BIU BHC.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2014)

Hash!!!!!!!!!!!

They are calling for a high of 85 today.  :-0

Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2014)

Good morning Bong Hogs!

There is a new owl coming to visit us now. He is a cute little guy... We had owls one summer stay for the whole summer. we got them an owl box and they didn't like it and the squirrels use it...I bet an owl could kick out a squirrel if he wanted, don't you think? I think an owl in your yard is good luck, unless your a mouse. 

So a couple of days ago i had to go for a kinda scary heart test... I have been worried for weeks. It came out good. I am not leaving this world yet....

When i was at the hospital i noticed an old...over 80 year old guy with his walker making his way to the piano. He has had a stroke but plays in the waiting room for the patients.  My mother took over my body and i asked him if he would like to play chopsticks duet...he looked at me over his glasses and said, if you know it.... Well we rocked out and got a standing ovation from the one patient in the room. ha. It was fun.
BIU PEEPS, I am sure that was way more then anyone needed to read on a stoner site... BIU friends.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey rose, I am having a big test as well on Wednesday. Just had blood work drawn today. Kinda worried as well. But hopefully its all good. Glad your okay.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2014)

Good luck sawhse.... I hope yours comes out good too. Let us know how you do... Best wishes for you.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 11, 2014)

I like to smoke my bong.  Hate to clean it

enjoy the smoke


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2014)

:bong:  :ciao:


Hope you are all doing well! 

1:00 toke.... :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi TOA, How are you? Nice to see you. I will join you....2:00 toke.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 13, 2014)

time to bong 

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 13, 2014)

wake and bake on this lovely sunday morning,70s sunny and nice as you want.....BIU BHC......peace
:joint4:


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 14, 2014)

I will bong this Sunny Monday morning

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Good morning peeps.
A very beautiful morning in our part of the world. Down to 35 last night, i hope my new baby apricots are ok... I will look today.
Happy spring to each one of you.   Lets biu!


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 15, 2014)

Another Beautiful Day on Planet Earth

:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Feeling a lil stronger but only incrementally day by day. It's great to be working again, get out in the sun and soak up some fresh vitamin D, there really is something to that when ppl say when you feel sick or down and it's sunny, just go outside for a few minutes.

Works wonders.

How's everyone else today ? 

oh yeah, I'd pass the :joint: but don't wanna give you the bug...lol...


BIU strong folks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2014)

good morning! Howard (dog) and i are dancing to Happy. It makes him happy.... and it is good exercise for the ole lady....

My LED's get here tomorrow.... very excited and nervous... BIU peeps!

G7, so glad you are feeling a bit better. It is a horrific bug i hear... keep getting better.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 16, 2014)

Bong Broke.  time to make another

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2014)

happy 420 all......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter and Happy 420!  I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but this song just seems right for today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PybtBKSAtLM


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2014)

awesome tune there HG......:cool2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2014)

High bhc


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2014)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a nice, quiet afternoon for 4/20 yesterday and kept my hash pipe warm.  Last night was nothing but loud.  My friend and her husband invited me to go to a concert and I happily said yes, little did I know what I was in for.  It was a heavy metal concert!  I've always liked metal music however I was the only one there in flip flops and not in black, lol.  The 1st band was LOUD!  I'm sure the following acts were loud too but at this point my ear drums were already in shock.  .  To make a long story short, it was so much fun  and I got a great workout in, but my ears and head are still hurting a day later, lol.  Anyone ever heard of Power Man 5000?  

Biu!

http://youtu.be/CK-lK0LMhA4


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2014)

smokinmom :headbang:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 27, 2014)

wheres everyone at....burnin one back as I type.....BIU BHC enjoy your sunday


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 27, 2014)

Blueberry's
:bong:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 28, 2014)

Can I play in this club? I notice that pcduck was in charge of this fine club, but he has not been around lately.  Can someone else take over? How can I get a number???


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning bongers!  

Sawhse, of course you are welcome in the famous BHC!

I think you go to the front page and pick a number and show us your bong. Then somehow it is your number.

We have had rain and wind for a week, so far looks calm and sunny.... good start. 

Have a good week all.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay thanks rose! So I have tried three times to get the picture to align the right way. So we shall see. Can I have #4372. View attachment 20140428_095928.jpg
 yea it worked!!! This is one of my favorite bongs. :-D


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice bong.... you are now BHC#4372.  Welcome.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to the club sawhse....... hit it like you mean it....... hope everyone is high as they wanna be.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 28, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> Welcome to the club sawhse....... hit it like you mean it....... hope everyone is high as they wanna be.


Thanks g13!!! And thanks rose


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 28, 2014)

you have to join in order to smoke a bong? that's funny **** there 

:bong:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 29, 2014)

Morning all, well today we have crazy weather. Tornado warning in effect. High 76. Time to tie myself and my dogs to the tree and hold on for dear life. All joking aside be safe my Mp family and lets hope it passes with minimal damage. I am out of the green so I will pretend to hit it like I mean it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs.... Sawhse, I sure hope your safe with all the tornado activity going on down there....
Sorry your out of green, that isn't good. 

Duck, i see you on today, how nice, you have been missed.  Saw someone shot up fed=x and I thought of you.... 

BIU peeps.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 29, 2014)

:ciao::yeahthat:---quack


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2014)

Morning all.  Beautiful sunny morning today.  I can't wait to get out in the yard--we have had a week of rain and it has been miserable.

Got another piece of my kitchen finished--my cabinet/countertop guy was by yesterday and we put up some more beadboard backsplash and put another piece of laminate down.  Slow but sure (I hope I finish this kitchen remodel before I die).  

Went to see "Wicked" this weekend and had a wonderful time.  I couldn't afford it, so my kids got me 2 tickets for mom's day and my sis and I went.  I have never been to anything like this before.  I can say that Broadway musicals draws a different type crowd than, say, a ZZ Top concert.

I think the cannabis gods are angry with me.  I have done every dumb thing there is to do and have had some bad luck thrown in along the way.  First of all, I put new insulation around my flowering room door.  Come to find out, it was not latching and when the light went out and the exhaust fan went off, the oscillating fan was allowing the door to open just slightly and the girls started revegging.  Fixed the door.  I come back from being out of town (seeing Wicked) and I find I have a nasty case of spider mites!  The pH also appears to be off, so I need to recheck my meter.  In the vegging room, one of the Pinkzilla's roots were caught up in one of the air lines, the water dropped and the roots were not in water.  I am not sure if I will be able to save it.  Out of the 5 Pinkzillas, I have 2 that are probably 3 times as large as the other 3--as this is a new cross, I am guessing that it is just different phenol types.  I had 6 Nurse Larry seeds and 5 Larry OG seedlings in rapid rooters--they were not individually marked--I just had them in different containers in a drip tray.  When I was going to trans plant them into solo cups, I dropped the drip tray.  I didn't lose any seedlings, but now I have 11 plants that I do not know what is what.  My NLs have all been nice and compact with indica type structure and the LOG is 60% sativa so I may be able to tell by the growth pattern as they get older.  Sigh...I hate it when I am stupid.

Everybody have a great day.  Anyone in tornado country, be safe--that is so scary.  BIU as needed!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope you have a better day there Hemp Goddess.

I hope everyone has a great day. It's warming up here in the south sound. 60's today, low 80's tomorrow :hubba:

Much love to my :bong:'n peeps out there.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh Man THG, that all sucks. I am so sorry. You will be able to tell the difference from the nl and larrys, i know you will.  Spider mites and reveg and light leaks .....oh my... Hang in there please... SNS?... it will all be ok... I hope.

7G we are finally warming up too. Absolutely gorgeous out there this morning.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning everyone,  well its not over yet but we survived the first round of storms.  More to come today. Ugg. Hey thg sorry bout all the issues.  Sounds like the kitchen is coming along!!! :-D
View attachment IMG_20140430_063604.jpg


I did not take this but this is what we are dealing with. Pretty scary, alot of lives have been lost from this storm. :-( 
22 days without a cig. Feeling better, but still have pretty strong urges. Hope they dwindle down in time. Have a great day mpers. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs...

HOLY COW Sawhse....that is so scary. I just can't help but think Mother Nature is pissed.  I hope everyone is safe. I know lives have been lost. So scary.

So, i ran out of satori and had to call the dispensary.... My cute guy moved away, so now i have a cute girl with dreadlocks.  Not quite as fun as the cute guy. I will miss him.

THG, i hope your day is better. Kitchen is sounding good. big hugs.

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh Sawhse, take care.  That IS scary.  I have to say that I like living in an area where tornadoes and hurricanes are not a danger.  Congrats on the cigarette thing.  Yes, the cravings will go away.  I have been tobacco free for over 10 years now and I can truthfully say that that is the best things I have ever done for myself.  Looking at the advantages of not smoking when I had a craving helped--no leaving a theater in the middle so you could have a smoke, no jitters because you are a 6 hour flight, your clothes, your hair, your home, everything smells better and stays cleaner, plus all that money you save!  I am alszo stubborn enough that I wasn't going to let nicotine beat me.  Hang in there, you can do it and you will be SO glad down the road.

Beautiful sunny day here today--although it was 30 this morning at 8, it is supposed to get to 70 today.  So, I will be working in the yard until my knee starts complaining too much.

Hope everyone has a great day.  Be safe, and BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2014)

Crazy on that tornado, we've had our share but nothing like what you've had.

I'm around but lurking mainly.  Not real chatty and have a lot going on.

Take care folks and Biu!


----------



## Locked (Apr 30, 2014)

We are getting pounded with rain and wind, I decided to bang out sick.   Didn't feel like spending the whole day cold and wet.     I saw tornadoes first hand when I was stationed in Mississippi, scary stuff for sure.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 30, 2014)

Yea we are getting slammed right now! This storm is going up the whole east coast. My dogs really can't take the thunder very well. Wish I had some weed lol. Oh well, be safe people.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 30, 2014)

stay safe *sawhse*


----------



## sawhse (Apr 30, 2014)

Whew its all over! Yep I would say that's the worst I have seen living here. Thanks for the well wishes folks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

I would think a tornado would kinda make ya want a cigarette I bet. Don't do it as you are really over the very worst part... Keep strong Sawhse.


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Happy happy happy May 1st bongers. Thanks for the support rose I hung in and no cigs for me.  Thanks thg and I agree with the smell issues.  Mrs sawhse could not be happier. :ciao: 7g thanks for the support. Well today high 80 and no storms. We like that!!!! Bong it up for me bongers. Hopefully in about a month and a half I will be able to join ya with some kick butt blue dream. :bong:

Hey Smoking Mom, nice to see ya! Glad your lurking hope all is well.


----------



## Grower13 (May 1, 2014)

congrats on stopping smoking sawhse......... hard to do...... but worth it....... been quit for 25 years.

:48:


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> congrats on stopping smoking sawhse......... hard to do... worth it....... been quit for 25 years.
> 
> :48:



Wow that's awesome grower13. Can't wait to be able to say that. thanks for the support!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

Good morning everyone.  Bittersweet day for me - my 16 yr old got his 1st job yesterday.  He wanted it, I didn't urge him at all.  He's going to be a cashier at a local grocery store.  And today is the last day before my youngest turns 10.  Something about him going into the double digits makes me sad.  But yes, milestones for both.  

I think I need to seriously hit my hash pipe!!!!!!!

Biu.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2014)

Good morning Peeps!

Oh Sm, that is very cool your son has a job. Our kids had jobs at 16 too, it is so nice for them.  And your almost 10 year old.. sweet. big hugs with a big pipe!

I am smoking some orange kush from the delivery service this morning... it is nice. They have the epens and c o oil now too....oh dear.  Yesterday i couldn't find the A&W... Put the pen down rosebud. 

Don't forget to vote for the bud of the month please... 

Sawhse.... good not to smoke yesterday... It will slowly get better now.. Hang in there.
Hope all of you are fine and the world is treating you well.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

He knows I will match him with car $...wheels- the great motivator...


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Man I live in the wrong state. Would love to be able to order up some of this and some of that. Oh and maybe some of that. Lol 

My oldest plays football. He is a senior next year and is playing both sides. They have started practice already and has no time to breath. Sometimes I wish he could get a job. But he loves the football. And he is a Dallas fan. Too bad huh lol. He wont swing to my pats.


----------



## sawhse (May 2, 2014)

Happy Friday Bongers. Sunny and high of 70 today. That is what I call a perfect day. Think I will take the dogs and go for a walk. Since I quit the smoking and got the okay from the doctor I have started to exercise alot more. Man it feels good. I have been semi retired for quite awhile now and it feels good to get off my butt. Lol. My folks are buying a place near the beach so I am going to go and build a sun room and a deck for them and I need to get back in shape. 
Hope y'all have a great weekend. Stay high y'all.


----------



## drfting07 (May 2, 2014)

Sounds like our weather here sawhse. Enjoy it! 

Ill be working outside today. Garden needs mulching, grass needs to be cut, need to work the soil outback so i can get some girls outside....Much to do so little time. 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

Tis the season to get the outdoor in shape huh.

Good for you Sawhse, that is great you are moving more..Sun room sounds like heaven at the beach.

Drft, could you come up here and do my work for me?  

It is SPRING and a beautiful day peeps.... Enjoy! and BIU, will ya?


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2014)

Good Saturday morning peeps.

Smoking a little gsc, mint variety... yum.

G13 found my cool new avi... Thanks G!   I have a christmas ornament exactly like that but it isn't led.  I always liked that ornament. 

It got hot here yesterday.. cooler today... What color should we paint our house????


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2014)

morning :yay::stoned:


----------



## sawhse (May 4, 2014)

Happy Sunday mpers!!!!!!!! High 84 today. Off to the lake for some fishing and swimming. Course I wont be the one swimming. Lol
Hope everyone gets to go outside and enjoy your day. If I had some I say lets hit this. :bong:. :-D


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2014)

what up peeps....awesome weather here on the east side....party at the beach....BIU BHC.....peace:smoke1:


----------



## BenfukD (May 4, 2014)

that is great

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

quack :ciao::48:


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

Lazy Sunday here....vacay this week so a chance to rest a bit.  Although the wife has a Honey Do list.      &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2014)

You deserve a vaca Hammy....  LIke you new avi.

Hey Orange, pass that thing over here.

Sawhse   hope you enjoyed your day, sounds nice at 84.

Hey mr fist... 

I am doing regular gardening chores for the spring time clean up... Not as much fun as the other gardening.  BIU peeps.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Rose...I am trying to get my Jalapenos started but have yet to get a seed to germ.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 4, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lazy Sunday here....vacay this week so a chance to rest a bit.  Although the wife has a Honey Do list.      &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;




:giggle::rofl:  u be better off at work---j/k---be looking for u during the week---wanna hear about the hammy cut and if u be running the orange cut


----------



## sawhse (May 5, 2014)

Morning bongers! High 75 today sunny with a slight breeze. 
:ciao: hamster enjoy your time off. hopefully you can get the list taken care of. 

So to help with the not smoking I started a new hobby. I like to build models. I picked up a A10 Warthog from revell. It keeps me busy and I dont have to think about wanting a cig. Lol I started painting this weekend. Hope your week starts off great mpers. Very very soon. :bong: lots of kush available on the board this morning.  Lol dang spammers 

View attachment 20140503_160152.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2014)

Spam much...holy cow we got hit last night.... people need to have a hobby.

Good morning and Happy Cinco de mayo...or have a margarita day. 

Spring is really here and it is beautiful out there... So much to do, so little muscle....

BIu peeeps, i started with out ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2014)

Lots to do today.  Fish tanks, one car needs inspection and the other needs registration so I'll also have to go to the tax office.  At least at the shop there's a couple of hunky mechanics.  And I suppose laundry isn't going to do itself either.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2014)

Good morning all.  It is rainy here.  I will be transplanting small vegetables into 4" pots today and get a little shot of Bio-Tone.  I was very happy with my hydro lettuce experiment.  I am going to see if I can put the tomato into dirt and have it survive.  

Hammy, weirdly, I have been having problems getting any jalapenos to sprout either.  I have some sweet bells, some Poblano, some Anaheim, but no jalapanos.  I put a few more.  If these don't go, I'll probably just buy starts.

Mr. Fist, cool that you have lots of gigs.  I dated a drummer for a while....summer is that busy time of year!  Enjoy yourself!

Sawhse--nice plane.  Gardening seems to take up most of my time, but I dabble with some artsy things.  One of my best friends builds models once in a while.  I am continually amazed at the detail of some models.  Paint job is great.

Orange, I am trying me some Larry OG again.  For some reason Larry males seem to keep coming up.  I have yet to get a female.  I have 5 Larry OG and 6 Nurse Larry babies in dirt--the first of my annual organic summer grow.  

Rosebud, I am so enjoying the spring.  Yesterday was beautiful and I got a lot accomplished.  Okay, well I personally didn't get a lot accomplished, but I had help that got a lot done for me.  Like you, I run out of muscle and steam real fast--work 15-30 minutes, take a break, continue cycle.  I had some bad dirt spread out to make a road down to the lower part of my property.  We buried stuff that will be compost in a year or 2.  I had another load of dirt moved in.  We moved all the unsplit firewood into a nice neat small pile.  My sis's friend came up and got the old ATV that isn't running.  We took a load to the dump.  It is kind of nice to have a profession where you can trade out a lot of labor.  Nothing cost me a cent.  It was all pre-paid by plumbing work I had done previously! 

I am still in my robe sipping on a latte, puffing on some Satori.  I love it when the day is mine and I can kind of do what I want when I want to.  Have a wonderful day.  BIU as needed!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2014)

very happy for u thg---sounds like a great day to drop sum beans---mojo for the larry og girls and the chilly peppers---i got my veggies---3 types of tomato, brussel sprouts, corn, carrots, basil, spinach, cucumber, zucchini, strawberries, grapes

fruit trees lemon, lime, orange are flowering---now with our drought it will cost more to water these babies than it would have been to buy this at the farmers market---go figure 


:bong::bong:


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

Good morning bongers!! Well spring has sprung at least that's what they say for Thursday, high 92. Yikes. So today will be nice high 81. Coming up on thirty days not smoking and I am proud to say the cravings are getting better. :dancing: 

Have a great day everyone, stay high and I will hit it when the dream is ready. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs, Sawhse, how long till your smoking your dream? Soon i hope for your sake... Congrats on being  cigarette free for a month...AWESOME... Keep it up.

I love these spring mornings when it is quiet, and the sky is so blue and there is no wind, and it isn't hot yet, and the birds are singing and making their nests.  Spring is renewal and can't we all use a new beginning. 

BIU peeps.


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning bong hogs, Sawhse, how long till your smoking your dream? Soon i hope for your sake... Congrats on being  cigarette free for a month...AWESOME... Keep it up.
> 
> I love these spring mornings when it is quiet, and the sky is so blue and there is no wind, and it isn't hot yet, and the birds are singing and making their nests.  Spring is renewal and can't we all use a new beginning.
> 
> BIU peeps.



yea i am looking at about mid june to cut and then time to let it cure. i am getting used to not smoking though. its easier to not smoke the weed then the cigs. :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Isn't that the truth, pot isn't addicting ...just psychological.. not physical like cigs. I have heard that cigs are as addicting as heroine, and when i quit I thought they might be right.    You really are over the worst part...keep hanging in and the model idea is a great on to keep your hands busy... Good job sawhse.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

Morning all.  Another cloudy kind of rainy day.  I got a bunch of veggies potted.  I put a BSC (Boy Scout Cookie) clone I rooted in a bubbler in dirt and she is looking fine.  My tomato also seemed to transplant to dirt just fine.  I cut the top bud off one of the Nurse Larrys.  I would like her to go a little longer, but the spider mites are getting bad that I am going to start taking them down.  I have 2 Satori that I just put in 2 weeks ago and can use SNS 209 on them.

Got a little job at noon, which I may or may not be able to figure out easily--a toilet that is not flushing well.  Sometimes it is straightforward....sometimes not.

Orange, I am still about 2-3 weeks away from being past frost danger.  It was below freezing last night and is expected to get to 30 tonight.  Se have a lot of fruit trees and berry bushes flowering now, so we hope that we do not get a hard freeze.  Last year we had an (unpredicted) low of 26 in late May and it pretty much wiped out the majority of fruit trees and berries not in protected places.  I do have peas, lettuce, and spinach in the ground, but it is covered with a layer of straw.

Hang in there, sawhse, it does get easier.  I really have no desire at all for a cigarette any more.  I will indulge on very very rare occasions, in a fine cigar.  When we went to Canada, I just had to try a nice Cuban.  I don't really inhale those though and never smoke much of one.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

Happy a.m. fellow bongers!

Got my veggies in the ground last night(potatoes, tomatoes, zuchini, peas, bell peppers, etc.). slug-baited, caged and netted too so that'll help keep the critters at bay (hopefully). As we were transplanting, these crows just gathered on the tree's and squawked at each other (I mean a load of them). Stupid birds! Rototilled some compost into the plot bout a month ago so I think we're good to go here.
Kinda wanna try using some supplemental compost tea's, if anyone can point me to some or know some (recipes) that'd be cool if you could share.

Hope everyone's doing well and keeping :stoned:

:bong: it up peeps, it's a good day.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Hey 7G, have you read up on this thread?http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20644

I use molasses and guanos and anything else i have laying around that is right for either veg or flower. Then bubble it for a day and go for it.  When i did roses I did alfalfa teas with composted manures and Epson salts.....love that one...lol If you need anything, let us know.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

Right on. Thanks *Rose* 

Forgot to add I also applied Great White beneficials to each plant before I put them into the ground.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

I forgot to add all the beneficials too, thanks 7G.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

:ciao: Morning mpers!! Sounds like yall are getting those veggies ready. I am so jealous.  I live in a apartment complex and wish I could have a garden. Good luck with your crow issues 7greeneyes hope you can keep them at bay. 

THG thanks. One of my favorite ways of smoking when I head out to the great outdoors is to wrap up my smoke in a cigar. I think I will have to stop that and just roll joints now. Lol 

Thanks Rose it is getting better.

So high today is 80 and I got approved to buy a handgun. I am almost 50 and have never owned a gun. So today I get to get my permit. I passed my background check which made me feel good. Been a model citizen all these years.  :-D. Safety safety safety. When I was in the army years and years ago I shot pretty much everything, but I still am going to take a course and make sure I get it right. 

Have a great day bongers!!!! :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2014)

Morning all.

Yesterday the overcast went away early in the morning and we had sunshine the rest of the day.  It looks like sunshine today.  I rototilled some--I decided that I am getting too old to do that unless the land is absolutely flat....and mine isn't.  I am still weeks away from being able to put any but the hardiest plants outside.  I think I may put up the little greenhouse and run the exhaust from my flowering room to it to keep it warmer at night.

Sawhse,  on the reverse side, I have owned guns all my life, any never had one permitted.  My dad didn't "believe" in it.  The communist scare in the early 60s was very real and very scary for a lot of people.  My dad worried that if all the guns were registered that the "commies" could just come over here, seize the records, and take everybody's weapons.  Weirdly, I don't really like guns.  I can't hunt (much to my dad's chagrin).  I tried several times, he was an avid bird hunter.  Bought me a nice Remington Wingmaster 870 12 gauge, I tried, but couldn't be a hunter.  I keep a hand gun for protection and in the case of injured animals.  Gave a 9mm to one of my good friends--just more gun than I want.  What did you buy?

I have a water heater to go look at (probably a bad element) and then I suspect that it will be yard work.  Plenty of that.

Everyone have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Yea I am not much of a hunter either. I am going to get a springfield armor xdm 9mm. Around  here you have to get permit first then you can get the gun. Kinda screwed up.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Good morning bongers,

I awoke to Canadian Geese honking their way across the sky.... Beautiful day again...Trying to figure out what color to paint our house...It has been white w/blue trim for ever...what do you think about yellow w/red trim.....look out!!!!!  Pretty soon my house will look like a quilt all the colors i am putting on it.

THG, i couldn't rototill if my life depended on it... Well, if my life depended on it, it would be a short till.   

BIU peeps.. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

I like the yellow with red, what about a green with white?


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Thanks sawhse...that is a good thought. I will consider it... Thank you .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2014)

Gee, I liked the white with blue trim.....

I am not sure I have seen a yellow place with red trim, but I do like yellow shades for a house.  It always makes it look so nice and cheery.  However with all those roses and other plants anything you do, it will still be beautiful.  I do like green with white trim too.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Oh thank you THG, it has been the same color for 35 years...  Had a wonderful satori harvest today. Thought of you.


----------



## sawhse (May 8, 2014)

Morning morning morning bongers. High 90 today. Uggg. Well today we pack to get ready for our first camping weekend of the season. Thank goodness it will not be as hot as today. Lots to do. Shopping baking and trying to stay cool.
Hey rose I am glad your trimming went well, love the pic of your dog. Hopefully he was helpful.

Enjoy the day yall hit it like you should......and each day I get closer to be able to join ya.

Oh by the way..........30 days without a @$#[email protected]$ cigarette. Yippppppeeeeee! :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 8, 2014)

Good morning BHC....... nearly 90 today....... hope your all high as you wanna be

Congarts on the not smoking sawhse......... 30 days....... your past the bad part....... all down hill from here........ bet you feel better all ready....... and food never tasted so good.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 8, 2014)

wake and bake folks :smoke1:bike week is fixen to kick off here in Myrtle Beach gonna be a busy music filled week for me.....hope everyone is enjoying this awesome weather,back into the mid 80s again,no rain in the forcast for a few days BIU BHC....peace:guitar:


----------



## sawhse (May 8, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> Good morning BHC....... nearly 90 today....... hope your all high as you wanna be
> 
> Congarts on the not smoking sawhse......... 30 days....... your past the bad part....... all down hill from here........ bet you feel better all ready....... and food never tasted so good.



thanks g13 and yes it is getting better. tough part is driving down the road with someone smoking in car in front of me. it fills the car up and drives me crazy.  lol


----------



## sawhse (May 8, 2014)

meetmrfist2 said:


> wake and bake folks :smoke1:bike week is fixen to kick off here in Myrtle Beach gonna be a busy music filled week for me.....hope everyone is enjoying this awesome weather,back into the mid 80s again,no rain in the forcast for a few days BIU BHC....peace:guitar:



i have gone to bikers week in nh before. what a great time. enjoy your week man!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

Morning all.

Sawhse, you have a great time camping.  We are still a ways away from camping--it is 30 this morning--too cold for this old lady.

Mrfist, have a great weekend.  Things like that are fun.  Make great music and have a ball.

Rosebud, glad you have some more Satori in the jars.  I have 2 females in my flowering closet now, just 3 weeks or so in.  How are you liking the LED?


----------



## sawhse (May 9, 2014)

MORNING BONGERS! I am off to the lake. I will get me a killer fish this weekend. Yall have a great weekend and please stay high as you can. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs!!!!

Sawhse, catch lots of fish and have a great time..In the clean air with cleaner lungs...

THG, how the heck are ya?  Howard broke two toes, the big white dog stepped on his foot. Now he has a cast up to his armpits.... poor Howie.
I posted a led thread for you... I am very impressed so far.   My satori's are hanging in the bathroom, can't wait to taste them.  I hear led's make the taste amazing... weird huh, we will see.

The wind is blowing gales here this morning.. But sunny.   I need to plant some seeds today..  

I hope you are all healthy and happy this spring morn.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2014)

Good Morning all!

I have a rainy day today.  My girlfriend and I will be driving to "the big city" this morning to shop.  A few groceries and a lot of "dirt and stuff"--organic soil, peat moss, perlite, composted manure and anything else that we think we need.  We are meeting sis and she is driving up with us.  

With the rain and then the sunshine and then rain and then sunshine, all our foliage is green and lush and beautiful.  Service berry bushes are in full bloom.  The cherry trees are beautiful and the apple trees are starting to blossom.  

Rosebud, I am so happy that the LED is working out for you.  I can't wait to see what they do when you use them start to finish.  I find it strange that a different light would alter the taste so I look forward to a smoke report.  In the winter, I need the heat from a HID, but boy it would be nice not to have to worry about it in the summer.

Sawhse, you have a wonderful time camping.  I love the mountains and rivers and lakes and streams.  We expect you to come back with the "killer fish".

Mrfist--figure you are sleeping in after a night of fun and music.  Enjoy the weekend!

Bong it up as needed!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2014)

I just saw this headline and it made me giggle.... do i need to help for laughing at a headline?  I mean how pissed was this wife?????


Man beheaded; wife missing


----------



## sawhse (May 11, 2014)

Happy moms day all you moms. Well I finally broke the curse at my lake. I didn't get a monster... prob cause it was out to lunch with its mom but I am happy with my results. Two years I fished this lake and got nada. Hope yall have a great day. I am getting everything put away so I can take mrs sawhse out for us time. Hit it hard.....:bong:

View attachment 20140511_062202.jpg


View attachment 20140511_064816.jpg


View attachment 20140511_062542.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2014)

WOW, what a beautiful shot of the lake. So serene.  The fish is ok...

Enjoy your day Sawhse


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Looking good sawhse...what up Cubby. Nice to see ya bro.   Back to work tomorrow after a weeks vacation. Gonna be hard not to bang out sick tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

CUBBY!!!!  Good morning Peeps.

Now that cubby is here i will tell you guys Howard the special black dog we have, he broke his toes. Two of them... He has a cast up to his armpits.  His bigger brother dog stepped on him while playing. It is his front leg so he runs on three legs with the front one sticking out straight with a cast.   Don't get in front of him, that hurts.

It is a beautiful day in the NW but chili...in the 40s out there. burr, but it will be nice later.  BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2014)

Morning all!  It is cold but going to be a beautiful day.  I will be outside gardening.  Woo-Hoo!

Rosebud, Poor Howard, he has had the worst time.  Give him a love for me!

Beautiful lake, Sawhse.  I can't wait until it is war enough to get out on the water.  Glasd you had a wonderful time.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2014)

Whered ya get the minnows..LOL  just playen. Nice pics.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 12, 2014)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## sawhse (May 12, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> Whered ya get the minnows..LOL  just playen. Nice pics.


Sad I know but...it was fun. :aok:


----------



## sawhse (May 12, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> :ciao::bong:



:ciao:


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Well good morning bongers!!!!! Holy cow what happened over the weekend. Riu musta blown up . Thats great. We like new growers. High 92 today. So we had a great time camping and yesterday was my birthday.  Had a great day so today is catch up day. Lol 

Hope yall enjoy your day and lets all pass this around. :bong: I will be filling my bong very soon. :-D


----------



## drfting07 (May 13, 2014)

Hey BHC

Anyone seen SmokinMom???


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2014)

I saw her last week for a minute drft.

TOA, nice to see you here!

Weed Hopper, stick around will ya?  How you doing? Still working out of town?

*Sawhse*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!View attachment happybirthdaygreenleaf420.gif


View attachment birthday with candles.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2014)

Yes Mam Rose,,im feeling just fine. Im home for a bit and then i will be gone again. Tired buy paying bills.LOL
Of course I will always be around the Passion. Heck i aint on any forums much anymore. Thanks for caring Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2014)

Of course we care WH, you are missed when you are gone. I am so glad you feel so much better. that is awesome.


 I am just putting some hanging satori in the jars. Smoked a joint of non cured and all I can say is i am happy to have my satori jars full again.  Who needs a cure right? Lol.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I saw her last week for a minute drft.
> 
> TOA, nice to see you here!
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you thank you rose. It was a good day. i was surprised also that I got a happy bday wish from this site in a email as well. :aok:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Well I was pointed in this direction for a fun **** chattin group.

Also the name seems to fit me well, I'm pretty big into my bongs. :bongin:

I guess I'll introduce myself with a picture.  Here are three of my bongs out of my collection, these are all consider more "scientific" glass bongs.  There is a Genie Double Honeycomb, a Mobius Stereo Matrix, and a SGW Waffle Perc v2.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2014)

WOW, nice collection. You can go to the front  page of the bong hitters and pick a number... We are glad to have you join us!  ADT is an organic guy, you guys...


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> WOW, nice collection. You can go to the front  page of the bong hitters and pick a number... We are glad to have you join us!  ADT is an organic guy, you guys...



Thanks!   I'll have to find some pictures of the rest later, or take some new ones.   

I went to the front page, a lot a members wow haha.  Do I just make up a number then?  I like the number 19


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2014)

That works, if it is not taken...


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Right on!!!!!! Welcome to the club!!! I am the newb  in this club and have had a great time. Good people..

Soo......:bong: lets pass it around!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> That works, if it is not taken...



Awesome!



sawhse said:


> Right on!!!!!! Welcome to the club!!! I am the newb  in this club and have had a great time. Good people..
> 
> Soo......:bong: lets pass it around!!!



Thanks bud.  Yeah I was told it was a good group over here.

Load that puppy up!! :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2014)

Hey rose!!!   Happy b day saw I have missed a few im sure.

ok :bong:... mmmm better.

g nite yall. Be good!!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

How's everyone doing this fine morning?

Time to start the wake n bake!!  :bong:


----------



## sawhse (May 14, 2014)

Hello Hello Hello Bongers!!!!!! that's right look to the left and check out my posts finally hit the big 420.:guitar::headbang::yay::smoke1::banana: love it lol

high 91 today. hot as heck. not a big fan of the heat. not much on the agenda today but trying to stay cool. hope y'all have a great day and and can stay high as you can. :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2014)

Good Morning all.

It is another beautiful day in Paradise.  I put some clones that were in the bubbler into dirt--some Satori.  I will be working outside today.  I put the little greenhouse up Monday and put all the veggies in it.  I stuck a small heater in there on a timer as we are still having some nights below freezing.

Sawhse--420 posts--did youcelebrate with a smoke?

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.  BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys and girls, it's been awhile.  Thought I'd better check in.  

Same stuff, different day pretty much.  My oldest got his permit as well as his 1st job.  Damn they grow fast.  My youngest just turned 10.

This weekend is the annual festival near my hometown.  You know you're getting old when you look forward to seeing Foghat, Joan Jett & The Blackhearts, Loverboy, Cheap Trick and Kool & The Gang, lol.  There are a few bands that aren't as old but I've only heard one or two songs by them - The Wallflowers and Fast Ball.  Quite a contrast from the Powerman 5000 show from last month..lmfao.  Loverboy was my 1st ever concert back in the early 80s.  Zebra opened up for them.  I wonder if they are still around.

We've had a cool front and this weekend should be beautiful.

I hope everyone is doing well.  It's Hump Day, double up on those bong hits!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2014)

Good to hear everything is going well, SM.  We miss you when you do not pop in.


----------



## sawhse (May 15, 2014)

Morning, morning , morning  BHC 70 now high 80. Ahh spring is back. 
Well I am actually hitting the bong. I have to test the blue of course. Its not ready of course but it is better than the swag that goes around. Lol hang on......:bong: ....ahhh 

Hope ya all have a great day!!! Doggie day for me. Each dog gets a long long walk. 
Stay high yall finally I will tooooooo


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

What up fellow bongers?  Hope everyone is having a good wake n bake sesh.

Pretty cloudy and raining here for the next few days, so no work getting done outside.

Mornin' dabs are so great. :stoned: :bongin:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2014)

Morning all.  Another beautiful day here. 

Sawhse, tomorrow is going to be my doggie day.  About once a week, I join a friend and we take our dogs on long walks.  Several of our dogs (not to mention us) are getting old, so it can't be too much up and down, but we usually go on about 3 hour walks.  The dogs love it!

ADT--nice piece of glass.  I have a favorite morning strain that gets me up and moving.  We might get some rain next week, but the weekend is supposed to be beautiful with only a 10% chance of rain.  Sometimes those rainy days are nice and everything is so green after a nice springtime rain.

It is 41 here this morning, but supposed to get to 82 today--warmest day of the year so far--I know that we are in for a lot hotter later.  But right now, I am loving it.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

Good morning Peeps. Enjoy your long walk THG. Your dogs are lucky to have you. Have fun today.

Howard goes and has his cast checked this morning... 

I am going to putter around here today. Nice to have a day at home. gardening... house work.... BUT, i do have some freshly cut satori with no cure, and it works.  

SM, it is really good to see you. Check in more often please....


----------



## sawhse (May 16, 2014)

Morning all. :bong: lets hit this............. high 76 nice spring weather. Had some storms last night. Tornadoes dropped about 8 miles away.  The dogs didn't get upset this round. 

Love the glass adt. Rose how is the dog?  hope he Is doing better.

Well off to get my new toy. Heading to the range after that. Have fun yall I will catch up on the bongs when I get back.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2014)

Good morning peeps.... 

Sawhse, Howard the dog is doing fine..he is tired lugging that cast around but he is doing fine.

Cloudy and windy here this morning... thunder showers on their way.  Good day to read a book...but  house cleaning is in order.. At least satori is here to help with the cleaning.

BIU peeps.  Our site, doesn't feel like our site.... but it will soon, i hope.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2014)

Oh man Multi, that is a lot of trimming... Do you do the harvesting and trimming all at once? I do... I know folks that dry first and then trim.... not me..


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2014)

That is very cool, harvest every 5 weeks.  Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2014)

Cubby, thank you for coming by. I miss you really bad.


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

Well good morning bongers. Looks like a rough night at the passion.  Hope things settle down and we can get back to doing what we do. :bong: high 74 today. Just gorgeous out wish I had a garden to play with. 

So lets pass the bong  around and hit it extra hard today.  :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

:48:  Good morning peeps!

It is a new day....and i am glad the last one kinda sucked.  I am smoking a joint of not cured, barely dry satori... Am i cool or what...NOT.  Cure? who needs that? 

Well, i stuck one nurse larry outside in a big hole yesterday, me and mr rb, he is the digger in the family.  Pretty tickled.

Ok, so Howard runs on three legs while the front leg in the cast is sticking straight out in front.  It is pretty funny to see. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. much appreciation to our group.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

Well I don't know if I'll be here much longer.  Sure some of you know why, but I'm loyal to my friends, and would like to continue being with them if they decide to leave.

I appreciate letting in BHC, really liked the idea behind it, just didn't get a good chance to get to know everyone.  Who knows maybe things will change...

Anyways.  Thanks MP, keep on producing some amazing growers, I know there are many here.
ADT


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

We hope you stick around ADT...


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

I agree!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

We'll just have to see how all of this plays out.  It would be nice if we could all be cool.

Well time for some morning bong rips, haven't had a chance to smoke yet!!

:bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

Good morning, a new day!!! I like new days.

How are all you bong hogs this morning.   The painter is going to come tomorrow, i just found out so need to take all the cutesy stuff off my house... I guess i better figure out the color too..

I hope all of you have the best day today. BIU...it may help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2014)

Morning all.  A little overcast today with scattered showers predicted.  I have some flowers I want to get planted, but other than that, I am behind on things inside now and really need to spend a day doing inside gardening.  I have decided that everything that is hydro has to go into flowering now, ready or not.  The PinkZs are not sexed yet, but it is going to be into July before they and the 2 Satori Clones I have will be done, and by then, it is getting really hot here, gets so hard to keep the res cool enough.

I got a new headboard and bedframe.  I have a sleep number bed and I'd forgotten all of what the bed entailed.  I'll tell you what, you do not just flip off a mattress and box springs, put the new frame and headboard up and flip the box springs and mattress back.  That thing really needs to be disassembled.  Anyway, got that done about 9 last night.  I picked up a comforter at the Thrift Store until I can get into town and find something I like.

Starting to sprinkle already.  Hope everyone has a great Sunday and BIU as needed.


----------



## sawhse (May 18, 2014)

What a lazy day for me. Lol river monsters on the tube and hitting the bong. Couple of naps.

So what color did ya pick rose??? Any color will be fine new paint always brightens things up. 

Thg sounds like a good day just to hang out in the new bed set up lol.

Well back to the bongs and river monsters. Stay high bongers:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Good morning BHC........ hitting on some pineapple chunk this morning........ when did the circus leave town?......... hope your all high as you want to be........ good job mods........ :chuck: 

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 19, 2014)

what up bongers Bike week is over and Black bike week begins this week hope everyone is high as a kite,Im fixen to be .....hittin some og13 ....wow thats what Im talkin about....have a great day BHC....peace


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

Morning bhc. 49 when I woke up brrrr. Lol

Smoking the blue dream. Man it will make ya just sit and chill that's for sure. 

So lets hit it like you want it. have a great day everyone. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

Good morning peeps. 

G13, thanks but that was crazy. Thank goodness Hammy was here...He was a huge huge help. Pineapple chunk sounds good!

MRfist, what is black bike week?  Sounds like your having some fun... you usually do I think. 

Sawhse, blue dream sounds good, what is the high like?

We have the painter coming at 8 and the patio guy at 9.... I guess I won't be lazing around smoking pot this morning...shoot.

THG, i am glad you got a new bed. I have the select comfort too and there are a lot of pieces to that bed....  Green mojo on the pz's..... Love that.

BIU peeps...


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

Hey rose, well for me it hits with a sativa buzz alittle racy for me but afterwards big time mellow. Great night time strain. I sleep all night, solid. I have some nurse jackie from sub that I am running next. Its a great up strain that I just love. Of course I really need to try this strain yall keep bragging about. :-D


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

Still haven't picked a color...am i stoned, or is this too cute?


View attachment red house.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

Thats a good country look!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

I haven't showed the pic to mr rb, i think he might have a heart attack.. I love red....but ... Thanks Sawhse... I have been thinking a creamy yellow with blue or white trim...


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2014)

When I was selling aluminum siding (think Tin Men. LOL) the most popular color combinations were white with light gray trim and beige with dark brown trim. 95% of my sales.

Later, it was Forest Green. Everybody wanted Forest Green.

Now, red is real big. I agree that it has a little bit of a country look but that same combo is used on the row housing in San Francisco so it's universal, for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

Nice, Hackerman.. MR RB, hates the red.... are we compatible?  What about lite yellow with a dark blue trim? 

I really like it... hm..... I am surrounded by muted ugly(imo) colors in the neighborhood. Good thing he has to pressure wash and primer.... I better get this figures out... I love how MR rb says i can pick the color and then i do and he looks like he ate a raw egg when i showed him..lol

ps, i think it is good to have stoners pick out my paint.... I am liking this.


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2014)

Bold colors are in right now, both inside and outside the home. You often see golds, blues, greens and even reds used on rooms inside the home. After decades of "eggshell" walls, it's kind of a nice change.

Stay away from blues and greens outside. Those colors seem to clash with the green and blue (sky and grass) of the surrounding environment.


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

I vote LED pink!
:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2014)

I stay away from things that are "in now" simply because they tend to be "way out" later. I find this especially true of things that you do not change often--like the exterior color of your home, your flooring, your appliances, etc.  Remember when we though orange shag carpet and avocado green appliances and bathroom fixtures looked good?  My mom lived with orange shag carpet way way after it was in.  

I would go with something you like Rosebud that you are going to be able to live with for at least the next 10 years or so.  I like the light yellow with the dark blue trim.  Rosebud, your garden and roses provide all the COLOR you need in your yard.  IMO, a bold color would detract from your absolutely beautiful yard and gardens.  Somehow I just can't see you with a house that is so "loud" that it yells at your from the street.

Just my 2 cents....but I'm not stoned yet today....


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.southernliving.com/home-garden/decorating/exterior-paint-colors


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.southernliving.com/home-garden/decorating/classic-paint-colors


----------



## sawhse (May 20, 2014)

:ciao: :bong: ers. High 80 today!!! Mrs sawhse's birthday today.  Taking her to lunch. Hope yall have great day. Had to roll a joint this morning. But I will hit the bong later. Lol

Its quiet on the boards. Hear that.................:fly:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2014)

Morning all.

Tell Mrs. Sawhse Happy B-day (I won't ask how old she is).  Hope you guys have a great day.

Rosebud, decided on a house color yet?  

Grower, how ya doing?  

Beautiful day today.  I have some work this morning and hope to take a long doggie walk later....but the pollen is killing me lately.  I don't understand this.  I never had hay fever and reactions to pollen like this when I was young.  

You all have a wonderful day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2014)

The allergies are horrible this year, the worst ever.

I am painting my house red. I looked at the pretty yellow and white, but it just wasn't me... I am going all out and really hope the neighbors across the street hate it, that would be a bonus.  Remember they are the ones years ago that call the police cause they found a pot pipe in the street....  They take the fun out of dysfunction.

So, red and white trim.... I am a gutsy broad.  It is going to rock....i hope lol It is a small house.

Thank you for all your help. G13, i looked thru all those you sent, thanks.

Sawhse, Happy B'day to your lovely wife.


----------



## sawhse (May 21, 2014)

Hey bongers! Well a hot one in the south again. High 88 today!  Man I would love a true spring. Lol

So is the house painted? Hope it came out okay rose.

Well I think I will hold off on fishing today. Just to hot. 

So my girls are getting bigger. I have got about two weeks left before some amber starts to show. Of course I had to take many samples off one of my blues but that's just okay. :-D

So lets hit this :bong: Have a great day yall!!!!! :fly:


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2014)

Good morning bongers, it is indeed summer instead of spring.. Beautiful days.. 80s.. 

So my house is almost  awesome. The yellow and subtle colors just didn't feel like me.. This does..lol  I think it is going to be a very cute red house. Just the garage is painted now and i broke my usb cord for  my camera, but i will take a pic for the BHC when i get a new one.  I seriously thank you guys for your suggestions.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2014)

I love red, it's my favorite color ever.  I'd love some red paint inside my house but without much natural light, it's really hard to get the shade just right.  Can't wait to see it.

High everyone.  Been in yet another funk, I know you get tired of hearing about it.  I have my annual exam tomorrow and I might bring it up to my dr.  On the plus side, I'm actually showered and dressed before 11 am and that's a big deal.  

My sons MRI was negative and his eye surgery is set for the end of June.  Thinking about it is kind of scary and gives me the heebie jeebies.  

I hope each of you are doing well and enjoying your week.  :vap-Bong_smoker:

Biu!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2014)

Morning all.

Rosebud, I like the red with white trim.  Your place will look good that color.  I don't think of red as "in" or trendy.  People have been painting homes red for centuries and it is still a wonderful home color.

Oh I had a hard day yesterday.  My friend that I take doggie walks with had to have his dog put down yesterday morning.  We spent the afternoon at his place drinking Jamesons and smoking Boy Scout Cookie (GSC x Larry OG).  He was getting old and was blind and deaf, but things were worse than we thought and it was just his time.  He was my best dog buddy other than my own.  I took a fair amount of white water trips with my friend and his dog.  Experiences like that always create a bond.  He was an amazing dog that I will miss a lot.  

Oh, mom, yes say something to your doctor.  There a lot of things that can help with the funks now a days.  You need to be smiling and happy.  You deserve it! 

My sis is having cataract surgery today and then I think she is going to come up here to recoup--although in actuality there is very little (if any) recoup time.  It is just beautiful and quiet here.

Hope everyone has a great week.  The weather is great and I will be outside today planting veggies.  BIU as needed!


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

Thank you THG, you are very kind and smart. Come see us soon, the roses are in bloom. How is the boy scouts THG? is it up or what?

Iced latte here this morning... All my windows are blocked with plastic for the gray primer is done and the red goes on today...It is very warm in here and I am having claustrophobia because i can't see out the windows. Company is coming tonight from AZ for a day or two..in this mess.... oh well we are very old friends and it will be ok.

Would anyone like to join me for a bong, a joint, a dab, a hit, a vape, or a pipe? 
Satori is going on today for sure, thankful that i have it.  I sure like my BHC! thanks peeps.

edit:  HERMI IN THE SHED...freedom baby 7 weeks... rose is ticked.

Sm, it is so nice to have you back. You were missed. You need to put books on your kids heads to stop them from growing?


----------



## sawhse (May 23, 2014)

:ciao: bongers. 

Hey SM nice to see ya. Hope things get alittle better for ya. 

Rose uggg hermies. So sorry. Lets all hit a extra hit for rose today. 

Well today's high 86. This seems to be the magic number lately. Lol The misses and I have 4 more years to wait and see if we will move from this lovely state. We are gonna wait till the kids are outta school and pick a new state. So far Colorado is where she wants to go, not because of the weed just because she wants to live the downtown life. Me I am big fan of the country but will give anything a try once. 

THG So sorry about the doggie :-( I will have a tough time when my oldest dies. Your a good friend. Hopefully a new dog will show up and a new beginning will happen. How is that larry mix?

Black Sugar Rose is on the test block this morning. Spicy smelling but fruity taste. So far :aok: hit it like yall mean it today. :bong: :fly:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

Very nice & original thread OP :vap-Bong_smoker: Here is my little bubbler. Rasta colors  haha  





trillions of atoms said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Lets all get a bonghitters club going!
> ...



View attachment PIC_1530.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2014)

Nice piece Dank.

Good morning... we have a big airstream in our front of our house. I love it when people bring their own bedroom... how nice.

My house is going to be so cute it will stop traffic.  I hope that is why they stop. lol I have had some good comments. The trim isn't done yet, and the back isn't either. I think i will love it.
Company coming in, wants latte's I bet... Have a great day friends.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2014)

Morning all!  Supposed to be 85 today!  I am going yard saling with my buddy Jack this morning.  We live in a tiny community and have few yard sales, so they are especially fun to go to.  There is a great big one at a community church here that is always fun.  Then later, back to the yard.  Love summer.

Rosebud, I am sure your place is going to look wonderful.  I can't believe people don't stop and look at your yard now...such beautiful roses.  I am really liking the BSC.  It has a great aroma and taste (even with no cure) and a daytime up high.  It is not as get up and go as Satori, but it is a great daytime smoke.  I only kept 1 clone, but I guess that is enough.  I will be growing this again.

Dank, nice bubbler.  I have an old school bong from the 70s.  I don't use it much any more, but it is fun to bring out at parties.  Back in the old days, we would put wine in the bongs--something absolutely horrible like Boone's Farm or Annie Green Springs or MD 20/20.

Mom--hang in there.  Motherhood can be soooo trying.  I'll tell you though, one day you are pulling your hair out wondering how you are going to survive another day....and then you turn around and they are grown and gone with kids of their own.  And you think, wow they grew up fast.  We are always here to listen.

Going out to check on the greenhouse.  I should get some pics of the veggies I have going now.  Not all are for me--I have a small garden.  But I start plants for friends so most them them will go away.  Still too cold here during the night to get tender things out.

Everyone have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.  . Yes, you blink and they are all grown up.  I don't think it's all necessarily the kids about the funks I get in- toss some financial issues in there, messy house, not wanting to do anything because it's so overwhelming...ya know?  I didn't mention it to my dr yesterday.  I'm sure some of it is due to age and hormones or lack there of.  Next time at the store I'll look at getting some St. John's wort.

Ok, so I got some of this figured out.  I'll toke to my hearts content for June and July then quit and detox in August.  When the new school year starts I'll look for some sort of employment.  Should be easier anyways cuz kids will be back in college...I think working will help tons..feeling useful again and contributing to society.

So yea, there is a plan.  Let's see if I can stick to it...

Biu like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 23, 2014)

:ciao:   

:bong:  love that rasta bubbler.


happy b day to the ol' man!!!

I like those "martha stewart " colors... grey /yellow trim etc.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2014)

Sm, that sounds like a great plan. I agree with you it will help so many things if you were working, financial and personal. Good for you.

TOA, who's birthday?  I really am Martha, just posing as rb.

THG, I hope you and Jack had the best time and found some really cool things.

My company is gone.....time to BIU peeps!


----------



## sawhse (May 24, 2014)

Lol I think he was wishing this old man happy bday???  Morning bongers:bong: Normal high today 79. 

So let me tell ya...Delicious seeds black sugar rose is awesome so far. Just testing at the moment but its a 80% indica. Took my blood pressure wayyyyyy down. Lol  could not believe how well it worked. Great taste so far. I am testing at 45 days with clear and a few cloudy. :-D

Well the pool finally opened so its time to do what I do....hit it hard mpers. :fly: Have a great weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2014)

I thought of rose when I saw this deal.  Free blueberry plant and tea rose. $2 shipping.

http://dealnews.com/Gurneys-Blueberry-Plant-2-Pack-Hybrid-Tea-Rose-for-free-2-s-h-/1059948.html


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

I dont have a single working lighter in the house.

dang.

I hate going to the store for lighters

:vape:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2014)

Does your vape need a lighter?  My pax doesn't.

Back when I smoked cigs and my lighter quit, I'd use my toaster or stove...lol.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

No I just like bonging lol... vape is good too but I want a bongload!


----------



## Hackerman (May 24, 2014)

Use the stove to light a candle and use the candle to light the bong.


----------



## drfting07 (May 24, 2014)

If there's a will there's a way.

 I too often use the side burner on my gas grill when i cant find a lighter. Dont get stoned and lean over the burner tho! No more eyebrows!


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

the newest addiction to my family of bongsView attachment 100_1864.jpg

its got 6 percolators,, ice holder 11 inches tall,
 it give awesome hits


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

n the 11 inch bong,, is made of nice thick glass


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

I went to the store lol.  I have hit off a candle and then used old matchsticks from the candle to the bong...but a lighter is so much cleaner tasting lol.

no grill...gotta smoker I grill on! 


:bong:   back to it! :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

Nice beer bottle color luv2b. Reminds Me of one of my ADS waterpipes


----------



## sawhse (May 25, 2014)

:bong: :bong: :bong: Have a great Sunday!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2014)

Just chillen in my Motel Room.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2014)

Good morning peeps,

Good to see you WH, are you working out of town on this holiday weekend? Hope your with your family. 

Biu as needed..... Nice piece Lovb!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2014)

Yep,,im outta town working. Lake Charles LA. Sure do miss my Wifey and Grand baby.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2014)

Well that sucks WH, i mean the money is good, but I bet they really miss you too.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2014)

Yessem I do,,but I have to pay the bills. LOL
Good to see ya Rose. Miss hanging with you guys,,but been really busy and tired.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2014)

Get lots of rest this weekend.... Be kind to yourself please.


----------



## sawhse (May 26, 2014)

Hello mpers. Salute to the troops that have given there life for our freedom. :bong:

Chillin today. :fly: Planning our beach trip. Hope everyone gets a chance to chill. 
Bong rips and coffee.  Ahhhh


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 26, 2014)

always remeber the ones that gave their lives ,, so that we could have Freedom


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2014)

Good morning friends!  Another beautiful day in the northwest. I hope you all had a nice weekend. SM, how you doing today?

I am hoping the painters will finish the trim today and be outta here. They have done a great job and are really nice guys. They like the latte's i make. lol

I broke the place on my camera where the usb port hooks up the tiny little hole where the cord attaches to my camera when the other end is in the computer... I broke it, smushed it in. crap. new camera. I will contact them today.  I want to take a pic of the red house for you guys.

Happy Tuesday all....BIU!!!!


----------



## sawhse (May 28, 2014)

Morning yall. :ciao: High 91 and sunny.  :bong:

Its a great day for a dog walk. Early though its already 75. Lol

Not much on the grow side burnt up a couple of my girls. They will okay but they look so sad. 
Smoking some real good black sugar rose. 

Have a good day bongers. Off to the doggie park!!!!
:bong: :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2014)

Happy Wednesday.  Stay high, my friends.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

TGIF bongers!

Hope you are all happy and your bongs are in working order. I am off to the dentist this morning... Orange, it isn't a pillow type dentist...it is a man.

My house is finished being painted and now time to put some stuff back and clean up the joint. 
BIU peeps...


----------



## sawhse (May 30, 2014)

Hey bongers. :ciao:. Yep its friday. Yippee. 

Hey rose glad the house is done. Hope your happy with the color!

High 78 today. Nice and cool. Hit it hard bongers. :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 30, 2014)

morning to all my fello tokers
i'm getting ready for my operation on monday,, so it might b a few days before i am back on


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

Well Lovb, very best wishes on your surgery.... We will be sending good healing thoughts to you.

Sawhse, i love the color. It is so cool to be 62 and not care what other people think, finally in my life...bout time that happened. Most the neighbors like it. I was hoping the one across the street  didn't like it, but she said it is growing on her.
When i get my camera back i will take a shot of it... I really love it... Thanks for asking sawhse.


----------



## sawhse (May 30, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> morning to all my fello tokers
> i'm getting ready for my operation on monday,, so it might b a few days before i am back on



Good luck hope it goes okay.  :aok:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 30, 2014)

what up folks been busy hope everyone is doing good,finally getting a break to get on here......biu BHC


----------



## drfting07 (May 31, 2014)

Hey gang. 

all the girls will be in their final homes tomorrow. Ill snap some pics. Also dropping more beans. Here we grow!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2014)

Ola bhc.


----------



## drfting07 (May 31, 2014)

:heart:

Hi Mom!!!! Miss you!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2014)

drfting07 said:


> :heart:
> 
> Hi Mom!!!! Miss you!



I miss you too.  You owe me some bacon-wrapped scallops.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2014)

View attachment il_340x270.573101911_cxk6.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2014)

WOW, great instructions G13! Just don't spill said hot coffee... Funny stuff Thanks for the smile.


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning fellow bongers.  The weather continues beautiful with highs in the 80s.  It seems like all I am doing now is gardening what with the indoor garden, the little greenhouse, and the stuff I need to get planted in the raised beds and getting the sprinklers all set up like I want them.  I am so glad the weather is cooperating.

I have a little work this morning, so am not hitting the bong too hard, but do need a bit of Satori to go along with my caffeine in the mornings.

Luvbn--our thoughts are with you!  Hope you have a very successful surgery and a fast recovery.

Mom, good to see you.

Grower, love the cup except for the naked part.  I have discovered that after a certain age we all look better with at least a little bit of clothing on--I am past that age.

Remember to BIU as needed and everyone have a wonderful sunshine filled day.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

GOod morning bongers!

THG, face it you are a gardener, you do it well... wear it proud you farmer!

My husband deserves something wonderful. He de pollened the shed for me yesterday. He worked all day on it while I harvested seedy freedom babies.  I haven't smoked seedy pot if 40 years, now i grow it:cry:

Lovb, i hope your recovering well. Thinking of you.

BIU peeps.


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

work on your skills



Ben


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 3, 2014)

High! :ciao: 

:48:


----------



## sawhse (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning bongers. Man I have been busy! High 95 today but luckily I get to stay in this morning. Hit it hard yall. Looks like my cheese is about done so snip snip. :bong: :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2014)

View attachment 14bdc3878481ffaad6f2aca50f57084598180efe12e7d446e6f9310e581188b0.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep it sure is


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2014)

G13, I am not sure if that is truly a wake n back if you just nodded off....lets do some research.

Good morning bong hogs... Beautiful morning in the great northwest. High of 87 today.

Do you guys know anything about crows?  There is a juvenile crow at my neighbors house. I was over there watering for her and this guy has a bad wing and can't fly. His parents are high in the tree screaming about it.  I was sitting on my neighbors bench smoking a bowl when this young crow landed on the bench. He seemed to want help.  My husband went over there and he climbed on his arm like a tame bird. WEIRD.  Meanwhile he is dying a slow death, starving to death I guess. Any thoughts? let nature take it's course? Meanwhile, i think crows have a ritual when one dies? Do you guys know what that is?

I am sorry i am asking you questions i should just google.  Crows 101.  BIU peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 4, 2014)

evening all,, i'm back,, will probably b on n off for the next week,, the doc has got on Hydrocodon,, 3 times a day,, besides the other pills i take. i can't take any tobacco,, for 2 weeks,,, but i will make up for it ,, big time, when the 2 weeks up

   hope that things r going well for all my fello tokers


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 4, 2014)

RB it;s 90 here,, no sun,, it has come back with the weather the way it is usally done


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> evening all,, i'm back,, will probably b on n off for the next week,, the doc has got on Hydrocodon,, 3 times a day,, besides the other pills i take. i can't take any tobacco,, for 2 weeks,,, but i will make up for it ,, big time, when the 2 weeks up
> 
> hope that things r going well for all my fello tokers


 

Glad to see you made it back from the va.........

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2014)

Good to see you back.... maybe you should just quit smoking for good....couldn't hurt... Get better all the way.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

i won't b smokin for a month,, i quick cigarette smoking,, back in 2004n really haven't been hitting the bong lately,,
   they hydrocodone for the pain,, beside the other meds that i take ,, so i'm in n out of these days

thank all u fello tokers   :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning.. ????  Today is the last day of school.  
I've bought pool passes and sprung for a summer camp or 2.  I think we'll survive.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2014)

good morning bongers! SM, good plan for the kiddies.  Or big children I guess I should say, they are that little anymore are they?  Enjoy your summer if you can. lay around a lot, you know.. bonbons and stuff.

I hope everyone is happy and healthy this day. BIU! I will join you. thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Hahahah!!!!  

All the band kids at my daughters' high school have signs in their front yard- a 3 ft tall musical note with the kids name and what instrument they play.  Approx 250 kids/signs.  This morning my daughter got a text from dad asking if her sign was missing.  She ran out front and sure enough hers was gone.  Puzzled, we got in the car to drive to school.  That's when we saw a few, standing up in the medians of the main residental streets we'd see one or 2.  Further down the road there were a couple more.  Over in the next neighborhood there were even more.  Scattered about, in a 4 mile radious.  It was fun driving around seeing the signs of different band kids in random places.

A very fun senior prank.  Pretty clever and harmless.  

I got a good laugh as did all the kids.  We did find her sign but left it up for now.

Ok, time to Biu!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, wow senior prank... how fun..... We put limburger cheese in the radiators and the school had to close...oh boy, didn't go over well.

Glad your having fun this morning sm.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Bongers. 

One of a few senior pranks. We had a Microwave in the lunch room. Decided to try and cook a toy matchbox car. Lots of fireworks! Who knew?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

one of y'all mentioning poll,, i got 12 foot by 36 high,, thats being put up,, i'm hitting pool n going to just enjoy privacy n do what i want,,, n when i get rid of this bag,, gon to have a Bagless Bash in the backyard,, BBQ Cooker n all
ooh ya


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2014)

Guten morgen, mein Bongers!


I hope everyone's doing well today. My veggies have doubled in size (except the yellow bell pepper plant) and I'm just 4 days away from pulling my first Grandoggy Purps :woohoo: Love new stufff...lol...

That metropolol really is strong, it's a new bp med with an anti-anxiety effect which is nice right now.

*Lovbnstoned*, stick it out brother, you're strong.


Everyone have an awesome day and *Smokinmom*, enjoy the pool.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

where is the section for the tent club  ??


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is the link Lovb. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent


Good morning bongers! Not so much traffic here....everyone busy in their gardens?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 11, 2014)

i thank ya Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning peeps!  I am officially a dizzy broad. Spent the morning a couple of days ago at ER for vertigo.. Horrible... good drugs stopped it for now.. I went 24 hours without smoking pot. I think that is a first in 5 years.  I am mostly scared it will come back.... more doctors... They thought i had a stoke so i am happy to report I didn't. 

So BIU for me...Thanks for listening.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2014)

Rose, I had bad vertigo once.  I felt horrible.  Turns out I was getting an inner ear infection- even with no pain in my ear.  Those spins are no fun and I hope you feel better soon.

Oh, have you tried the trick for drunken spins?  Lay down with one foot stretched out and the other one on the floor???


----------



## MR1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Feel better soon Rosebud, you will get blasted when you smoke again. No bong so I will smoke a joint for you instead:joint:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Sm and Mr1....it was very scary... THanks for the joint MR!, i am sure i need it.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2014)

morning all,, hope that all my fello tokers:bong2: havin n awesome High this morning


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 14, 2014)

hope that everyone enjoyed their 420  this after noon
hope that ur feelin better RB


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey BHC, i got my camera and want to show you the red house. The whited out part is our address.  The old door came from my mom and dads old farm house circa 1904.View attachment DSCF0001.JPG


View attachment DSCF0002.JPG


View attachment DSCF0004.JPG
  if you hate it please be kind.... you know, like saying it is "different" or interesting, then i will know what you mean, you hate it. LOL  Most the neighbors like it.. one said it was bold, I said i was bold...oh dear.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 14, 2014)

I think it looks very nice and it looks very well done.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks nice Rosebud, and a good job to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2014)

:heart: LOVE the red.  My fav color too.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jun 15, 2014)

i love the door I think that is awesome that you saved it I think it looks awesome


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 15, 2014)

RB  ur home is awesome,, i love all the plants


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2014)

You guys are too kind. Thank you very much. It is kind of a scary thing to do..but what the heck, we only go around once. I think. So, paint it red!

Lovb, I am getting better thank you for asking.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2014)

Good morning bonghogs. I am enjoying a latte and a pipe of satori before i to to Pt for my knee.  It is rainy and chilly here, often the case in June before it goes to 105 degrees in July.  The yard is really pretty right now and blesses my heart.  I have a nurse larry outside and she seems really happy. 

I woke up today to a bunch of reported posts and lots of spam.  I need to remember we are all here for the love of growing the plant that gives us so much.  Why we bicker and fight in this site devoted to kind bud,  is stupid. Ego is such a ridiculous thing.  Thank you for listening...

I do love this place... I would still be growing roses without you all.


----------



## 1username (Jun 17, 2014)

Rosebud,

Your home looks beautiful! I love the barn theme,... it takes me back to my childhood and feels so inviting. I also really like the old farm house door and round window.

I am able to join you on the latte, but not on the satori as my jars havent seen any satori in many months. Some coffee and satori makes for a nice gentle and positive start to ANY day 

Looks like a lovely neighborhood.

cheers ~


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 17, 2014)

well i'm Bagless yippy ,, had the cather taken out for good today,, dfeels soo good,, already had a bowl,, n feel awesome


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2014)

TMI Lovb!!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 17, 2014)

I do like the siding and color. Looks like an old remodeled barn. 

Going to be hotter than hell the next few days. 93 today. 98 tomorrow. 60% humidity makes it feel like 110-120. UHG! The air is so thick you can feel yourself walking threw it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

1username, thank you so much for the compliments. Did you grow up on a farm?  I am very sorry your jars are empty of satori, but are they full of something else wonderful?

Thanks Drft... I know the heat is coming here later in the week. I have enjoyed these chilly windy days, i got a lot done in the flower gardens. when it is hot, I don't do anything out there. You have it worse with the humidity.  Stay the cool dude you are, ok?... Feel yourself walking thru heat? that can't be good.

BIU peeps....or smoke um if you gottum.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Just a quick stop in to say high.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

HEY SM!!! How you doing?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Meh, same stuff different day.  

These kids need to go back to school before they kill each other.  They are driving me crazy.
My youngest has eye surgery next week, fun stuff.  Maybe then his siblings will be nice to him.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

HOPE THT EVERYONE IS DOING FINE N STAYN hIGH


----------



## 1username (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> 1username, thank you so much for the compliments. Did you grow up on a farm?  I am very sorry your jars are empty of satori, but are they full of something else wonderful?




Hi Rosebud,

you are welcome, and again I love your home!

I did grow up on a farm and have missed it ever since. Stuck in the burbs now and don't think my beloved will ever budge on moving but that's okay. I am fortunate enough to have a little under 2 acres and feel very grateful for having that.

My empty jars have not been refilled yet, but I hope to have something in them by this fall. 

I have been a lover of satori for years and have grown her 3 times thus far indoors. THG gave me good advice years back on 'when' to chop her down. My satoris have always been soooo fruity and delicious and just make my mind/body feel like I am walking into heaven. Seriously the most fantastic plant I have ever grown hands down. I have also been very impressed with some joey weed c99 f2's I picked up from hemp depot back in like 08/09,....dynamite cannabis! 

Rambling on here and I haven't even toked yet today 

thanks for saying hello Rose,

:48:


----------



## 1username (Jun 19, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Meh, same stuff different day.
> 
> These kids need to go back to school before they kill each other.  They are driving me crazy.
> My youngest has eye surgery next week, fun stuff.  Maybe then his siblings will be nice to him.




your post made me chuckle a bit this morning SM.   I too am home with my children for the summer and can relate!

Hot baths, red wine and yummy sativas help me tons 

cheers ~


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

i got another bubbler i guess U could call it.  got for me for bein able to take a Wiz with out the catherter.View attachment 100_1880.jpg

about 9 inches ,, beautiful thick glass, n takin a few hits while setting this up,, give awesome hits


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

just wish everyone n awesome evening


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2014)

Good morning peeps!  Nice piece lovb! really pretty. So relieved you can pee again...tmi, i tell you. lol


Sm, your kids fight like all out kids do or did but i bet they would stick up for each other in a minute. I am sorry your son has to have surgery... I hope everyone is nice to him then.  speaking of kids, a little 4 year old girl i have known before she was born said to me yesterday, "you are old like my grandma".... I said I AM NOT!!!! and started to chase her around the yard till my bum knee started hurting. She laughed at me. Beautiful little blank. Speaking the truth, hate that. lol

Mr1, thank you for asking I am doing a lot better on the drugs they gave me. the dizziness is gone, but i don't think they will let me stay on these drugs for very long...shoot, still scared of a return...
And, yes, i am able to smoke again, thanks for taking over for me when i couldn't.

BIU peeps.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Haha Rosebud , it was tough but I made it through. :fly:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning all,, things r getting better now i just have to take care of my shoulder back n hips, they got my on tramadol n hydrocodone,, those r some kickers  hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2014)

High bhc.

My son is having eye surgery on Friday for strabismus.  I've been told his eyes will be blood red for a week and that's really giving me the heebie jeebies.  Keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2014)

SM i will sure be thinking of you guys. I bet you are in a good hospital and have good doctors that do this sort of thing all the time. I would be scared if i were you but i was always a big worry wort with my kids.   That does sound kinda icky, but you will "mom up" and handle it like we do everything else.

It is 80 here today.. So nice, just put in some shade plants on the north side of my house...A small hydrangea called Little Lime... A Brunner, and a plant that i paid like 10 bucks for and I have killed one a long time ago. Here is a pic from the interwebs, ha The leaves can get a foot long.
View attachment ligularia.jpg


The UPS lady loves my house being red so that is that!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2014)

Soken mom,, i wish ur son the best,, he will b in my Prays


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 26, 2014)

what up BHC been awhile,hope all is good....season is in full swing here at the beach.....time to BIU with some almost cured Nurse Larry.....wow nice.....:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys, i seem to have insomnia for once in my life  Smoking some nurse larry and planning on going back to bed. SM, good luck today  think good thoughts. Give him a hug from the bong hitters club. LOL. I know you will be glad when it is over. 

Had a crappy day yesterday.... a multitude of things, none life threatening so it is over now and i need to get over it. I seem to need to kick a wall or something. Maybe throw something. I have never been a thrower.

Thanks for listening... thank the universe for marijuana!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning all.  

Seems like I have been pulled in a lot of different directions lately and haven't popped into the BHC for a while. 

1username--how are ya doing (other than being out of Satori that is)?  I also was a big fan of Joey Weed's C99.  I was sorry when he disappeared from Hemp Depot.

SM--eye surgery is pretty scary, but I am amazed at how safe it is nowadays.  I had cataract surgery on both of my eyes a few years ago that was just a breeze.  I am thinking of you and your son today and hoping he has a speedy recovery.

Rosebud, hang in there and kick something if you need to.  I generally try to take my frustrations by doing something quite physical (lol--physical for me) to get rid of the "bad energy"--like weeding furiously, scrubbing walls, take a ride on the ATV, etc.  OR I indulge myself in something decadent--a rich dessert, a massage, a long leisurely lunch at an expensive place with a good friend, etc.  I am sure that you will find your own way to get yourself back where you want to be.  Wish we could be sharing some Satori and a latte on your patio.

Lovn--didn't think I'd ever say this to anyone, but congrats on being able to take a wiz.  Cool looking bong.  Glad to hear you are recovering well.  Keep it up!

Still rainy here today, but the skies will clear this next week and the temps will be in the 90s--not too bad when the humidity is very low.  Our little town just erupts on the 4th of July.  With it being on a Friday this year, I expect that it will be crazy here.  I'll have to try and get some pics--I have never been in a tiny community that has as much fun on the 4th as here.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday and weekend.  BIU as needed and keep smiling....and thank the universe for cannabis.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2014)

*Smokinmom*, your kid's in my thoughts,prayers and meditations.


I'm doin' it. Taking the leap. My liberty has been threatened and I'm tired of the old b s .

Someone who I helped give tips to on their medical cannabis grow broke up with their girlfriend, (grower's gf) got into an argument with my old lady and she threatened me even tho I had nothing to do with the stupid argument. She said that "you'd better quit your hobby real soon"

as in she's gonna drop a dime on me.

So Saturday I have an appointment with a Medical MJ Doctor to get my 'script so I'm legit and don't have to sweat all this crap faux drama.

I hope everyone else  are keepin nicely medicated. Really glad it's raining, my veggie garden is loving it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, thanks for thinking about my 10 yr old.  He's in surgery right now.  I'm sure he will be fine.  I hope so.  They said his eyes will be blood red for a week.  That's going to creep me out!!

Good luck tomorrow 7.  

Have great daze everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> *Smokinmom*, your kid's in my thoughts,prayers and meditations.
> 
> 
> I'm doin' it. Taking the leap. My liberty has been threatened and I'm tired of the old b s .
> ...




I wonder if you will feel any different after you are "legal".... I am glad you are covering your buttocks. I go next month give them  a hundred bucks and breathe easier.  Stupid woman....what a jerk.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2014)

Sokenmom,, hope that things get better for ya,, i just waiting for november ,, cause is going to get the doctors to ok,, get the patients,, get use of Cannabis,, my Doctor is Irian n he really good,, n i will have no problem getting it.  but like Rosebud said,, it will feel different when i get legal


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello everyone...sorry im late for tea!! :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

i'm stting up my pool n list of food n stuff for the 4th weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2014)

Biu :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2014)

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2014)

:smoke1: biu


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2014)

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2014)

:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 9, 2014)

:ciao: Hi mom!!! :heart:

Luv yah, Miss yah


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 9, 2014)

hope that everyone had n awesome fourth


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning Peeps, 

There is not enough iced coffee.... i need it IV. I cooked dinner at 5 this morning... Are you picking up what i am putting down? IT is HOT.  

The neighbors house that burned..is still not finished and her yard is burning up so i am trying to get that watered early in the day... 

Did you all see the super moon?  Why do i think of an old lady bending over? sorry...need some satori, i am way to straight to handle this morning. 
BIU, please join me.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 13, 2014)

Just waking up,, hope that everyone is having n awesome weekend


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy happy Monday morning, bongers!


Almost over the (horrible) flu-bug that's going through my house atm. Little children are walking, screaming,  pooping sickness collectors, I swear....lol...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I wonder if you will feel any different after you are "legal".... I am glad you are covering your buttocks. I go next month give them  a hundred bucks and breathe easier.  Stupid woman....what a jerk.





Yep, I sure do feel different. Hate having that looming shadow feeling over me.

Freedom, baby, you gotta love it!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 15, 2014)

morning all
  ooh what a beautiful day


----------



## sawhse (Jul 30, 2014)

Well hello bongers! Its been awhile. 

So much has happened. My step son got in a little trouble and it caused a huge mess. Had to move, going to court next week. He should be able to get most of the stuff dropped but our lawyer said it depends on the judge we get. Grrrr. So I am laying low just in case probation comes and does a walk thru. Is there anybody that has step children? It can be tough on everyone.  

On a good note I moved what I had growing to a safe spot and everything is going great. I have a so called gsc two weeks into bloom and it smells unbelievable. This was a freebie reg and it was female. I also have a  critical og that is growing okay. Plus I just popped  three more...flowerbomb kush angilope and another critical og and they look great. 

So how is everyone? I have alot of catching up to do but glad I can be back. 

I also got to have a vacation at the beach and it was great. I got to relax and forget about everything for at least a week. Lol. 

Well time to run over to my safe place and check the girls out. Peace yall and hit it like we all should!!!!!!


----------



## sawhse (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow my Delahaze is still sitting up top. Did anyone else win yet!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome home Sawhse. Yes PJ won the last BOTM contest but we have technical difficulties getting a new picture posted. Html...something. So you may forever be the botm.  
Sorry bout the step son troubles. I don't have steps, but i have one that just showed up part time when she was 3 and she is a mess, so i feel for ya.

Looks like i am going to be scheduling a total knee replacement for October, after harvest, of course. I am scared to death and can't even type it with out having panic..lol  Want to have everything harvested. I don' t know what this means to having a grow... Mr rb is good, but i don't think i could stand him doing everything.  OH well we will figure it out. 

Hope everyone in the BHC is doing well. Miss this place.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2014)

you can still look in on the plants and take care of them, Rose. Just have Mr. RB do all the schlepping....lol...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you had one and I forgot 7G? I thought I would be outta walking around but I know nothing about them YET.

You see, I need to stick my finger in the soil to see if they need water, i am the only one on earth that can do that correctly... I am seeing a control thing happening. LOL


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2014)

Never had a knee replacement but have had lots of other types of plastic and reconstructive surgeries. I hear they are getting better and better at knee replacement and that the turnaround time of ~ 3 months.

I know you'll breeze through it and be back on your feet in no time. 

I know what you mean about control issues, I don't like anyone taking care of my babies other then me...lol...

I hope you and Mr. RB are having a good day/week.

Almost :bong2: :30 for me.

Found two new clone dispensaries. One right down the road in T-town (by appointment only) and another up in Seattle off of Aurora (open from 10am-7p.m. everyday)

Picked up 3 cuttings of Chernobyl :hubba:, so we'll see how that smokes.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

That sounds very cool Chernobyl.  I love the dispensaries in Seattle. Better then Nordstrom. 

 Thank you for the encouraging words, i have never had  surgery and wasn't planning on ever having it. I have been very lucky, I am sorry you have had so much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

WH, are you home for a while? Or are you still outta town?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning SM, good to see you. How is your son and his eye surgery?

It was 106 here yesterday but a cool 83 in the shed!!! Major accomplishment there.
I am done with the heat... 

HOw are all of you?


----------



## sawhse (Jul 31, 2014)

:ciao: hey sm. :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> It was 106 here yesterday but a cool 83 in the shed!!!


 

Great gravy! Everytime I've been to Spokane it's been from 90 to low 100's.


Keep cool (and hydrated) Rose and everyone else!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> WH, are you home for a while? Or are you still outta town?


heading to Shreveport La Monday.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

How you doing WH?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2014)

Doen good Mam,,and you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2014)

Ive been busy with work,,My Gran Daughter and her Boneheaded parents.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning bong heads. Lots of rain coming. Feeling pretty good haven't smoked cigs for four months. :-D
Now if I can keep my knees in tact. Good luck rose I can relate to that. Yea I feel ya on the growing part. Lol. I screwed up my last batch and burnt up a few. Grr. Lesson learned for me. Hope everyone has a good day. :bong:    :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

WH, there seems to be a lot of boneheaded going around.  Sorry.

Thanks for the luck sawhse.  Congrats on the smokes...you did it... just don't ever think you can have another...ya can't.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 3, 2014)

hope that everyone is havin a awesome high weekend


----------



## sawhse (Aug 3, 2014)

:ciao:  :bong: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Sunday morning Peeps. It is over cast and lovely outside. I hope you are all wonderful and perhaps stoned. 
Nice to see you Lovb and saw. SM, i still want to know how your son is.
THG.. hope your having a good day. 

BIU...it is the bhc after all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning fellow bongers.  This should be our last hot day today and then into the 80s for a bit.  These temps over 100 are just killing me.  The only saving grace is the 15% or so humidity.  Seems like about all I do is water--inside and out.

Had a minor disaster in my laundry room--the washing machine water valve did not turn off and the water filled up and ran over the top of the machine and out onto the floor....lots of it.  I was in the "big city" shopping and a friend of mine was over here replacing a door handle for me on my Jeep and doing some laundry.  He looked up to see water coming out the bottom of the door....then it took a few minutes for him to get his hands into the too small spot to turn off the water at the valve in the wall.  So some of the floor itself needs replaced and all of the flooring, I am replacing the exterior door, painting, putting up wallpaper, and reconfiguring the cabinetry (the room is so small) so I have somewhere to hang things as they come out of the dryer, and a space for a couple of hampers.

The clones are looking okay still.  I had 1 droop over that may not recover, but I did take way more than I needed.  I am also going to be doing some Satori and Pink Z clones late this week or early next week.  I will probably put some in rapid rooters and others in bubblers.  Kind of like Hackerman--trying some different methods to see what I can get to work.  I may also put some in a seed starter.

Sawhse--I am so proud of you!  It is hard to quit smoking, but the rewards are lifelong and the longer you go without a cigarette, I think the more you will appreciate what you have gained.  We gain far more when we quit smoking than we give up...we just have to remember that.

Rosebud, I am simply marvelous.  Meeting a friend for breakfast this morning and then going to his place to replace a 30amp outlet and plug to his RV that somehow got wet and fried (lol--I'll deal with it being on the floor, too).  Although it is also overcast here, it is supposed to be 100 with a humidity of 30% eek: to those of us that live in high desert, that is humid).  Then into the 80s after today.  You must be getting the first of that today.

Lovbn, WH, mom, 7, you all have a great day and bong it as needed!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 3, 2014)

what up everyone been mia for a bit,been super busy lately and my pc crashed,got my old junker workin for a bit,still need to let someone get the virus out.....hope everyone is good....biu bhc....peace


----------



## sawhse (Aug 4, 2014)

MORNING BONG HEADS!!!!!!!! Well got a very busy week this week. Court, probation and who knows what else for our youngin. I hope we get the right judge so we can put this behind us. 

Hope you had a good time THG. And thanks for good thoughts. Yep I will not pick up a cig. The smokers hack is just about gone, and i can work longer without a break. :-D

:ciao: mmf2 hope you get your computer zinging along. 

Hope everyone has a great monday and of course. :bong: as needed!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

Good monday morning bong hogs. Still miss cheffy who used to call us bong hogs.

Monday morning and overcast, only going to be 99 today... what a break...not. 

It is marijuana monday at my house, clones to take, plants to plant outside, plants to go to flower... I think i need more satori and lots more coffee to make any of that happen.

THG, so good to hear from you. I bet your garden is in full production mode.. your veggies i mean. 
I have great news, the lady across the street who's house burned his back in her new old house.  Took 8 months but she is finally home.  I missed her. We have a pot party every friday night. 

BIU peeps! Have a good one.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

i hope that things get all straighten out


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 5, 2014)

time for some afternoon hits anyone want to join me:vap_bong__emoticon:BIU BHC......peace


----------



## sawhse (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep I am with ya....:bong: :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wake and Bake


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 6, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, ok, if i have to wake and bake, I will.

Good morning Bongers etc.

It is smoky in my area this morning. The fires are either closer maybe in oregon or the wind has changed..but yuck.  WE all need rain, especially California.

That is my weather report, please commence bonging it up!


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 6, 2014)

I hate the rain. LOL It has rained almost every damn day since it stopped snowing. We have had 3 times our normal rainfall so far this year. Humidity is 90%. It's like living in the bottom of a swimming pool. Sinuses are always clogged. Lungs are filled with water. Everything smells like mold and mildew. The entire city smells like a wet dog.

I love dry. LOL

I guess that just goes to show.... you always want what you don't have. LOL

I am hoping to be moving to Santa Barbara this Winter. I love Cali weather.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

WOW, Hackerman, that sounds so horrible. Ok, never mind, i will take the smoke and low humidity. you win.  That must be hard to grow in... I hate the smell of mold. My daughter kinda smells that way when she comes home from seattle. LOL...

I just want a little rain to put out the fires...   Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning all.  I will join in a bit of wake and bake.  

It is overcast here with thunderstorms expected, which is always scary when it is this hot and dry.  While I, too think that rain would be nice, this time of year it is always accompanied by lightening.  I live in an arid place, like Rosebud and love our low humidity.  I have never lived anywhere that it was humid and don't really think I would adjust well.  Hackerman, I feel for you--it must be miserable and make it a lot tougher to grow.

I have a little bunny living at my place.  One of my neighbors raises rabbits and some of the neighbor kids opened the cage and all the bunnies escaped.  They were weaned, but it was so hot and there are a lot of dogs, foxes, raccoons, ect that might think a little bunny was good eating.  All but 1 was recovered and they couldn't find the last one anywhere so we had assumed that it had been a meal for wildlife or run into some other peril.  To my surprise, I discovered that the bunny is living at my place under a pallet deck that I have in my yard.  We set a live trap out, but there is so much "food" in my yard for bunnies that he has shown no interest in the food in the cage.  Caught him chomping on broccoli leaves this morning, but he (or she) is just too fast to catch.  So, for now, I have a free range bunny living at my house....which is kind of cool.

Hope you all have a great day and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone.  

I'm on a bit of a hiatus this month until I find a job.  I'm doing well so far but it's been less than a week...

Smoke for me..lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

Good for you SM, that must be hard. I haven't done that in a long time. I hope you find a great job that you like.

My neighbor has a bunny THG, and he eats ALL of her flowers. I love him, he comes over for pets when I visit.   She does not like the eating of her flowers but anything for the grandson, you know.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 6, 2014)

We always have bunny rabbits in our back yard. I must admit, the one thing about having all this rain is that EVERYTHING lives here in abundance.

Yeah, that means mosquitoes and rats and bugs but it also means butterflies and deer and birds (that eat the insects). My bird feeder is a virtual airport with birds landing non-stop. The deer are always within (almost) arms reach. They are so tame you can walk right up to them and they don't run until your are a couple feet away.

Lots of wildlife.

When I was in Cali last year, I didn't see beans for wildlife. I even spent a week in Yosemite and never saw a bear, a deer or a bird. Saw a couple prairie dogs. LOL

The great lakes is the largest body of fresh water in the world. We have more varieties of spores and molds here than any place in the entire world.

We have less sunny days than any place in the world (except Seattle. LMAO @ Seattle LOL)

During June, July and August (our Summer months) we get more rain that the Amazon Rain forest does in those same months. LOL

Plus, it's all old-world union/industry based thinking and all the politicians and (most of the people) are very closed minded.

Worse weather in the world... close-minded, ignorant people... probably not on any of the "best places to live" lists. LOL

I hope to be gone real real soon. I hope Southern Cali has room for one more *******. LOL


----------



## sawhse (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning everyone.  :ciao: well its been raining here for a week. The sun has finally come out. 

Good luck sm I have gone twice for three months to get the clean test. When you can smoke again its so awesome. Doesnt take much. Lol i wish i had bunnies. :-D

Hey hackerman and rose. :ciao: I did my wake and bake as well. 

Everyone dry out and hit it like you mean it.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 8, 2014)

Well the week is finally over. Did I tell yall about how much our court system is so screwed up. That's all I will say.  The house has been checked out so I can finally bring my girls back. Just bringing my little ones back. I have a Th seeds critical hog, DNA tangilope, and a flowerbomb kush. Pics to follow. Lets hope I don't burn these up lol. 

So we start the deck building at the beach next week. Cant wait. We are waiting on approval of design from the place.

Time to hit the bong bong heads. :bong: hope everyone's friday is very fried!!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning all.  It is a beautiful morning here--55 with a high of 91 expected.  I am so tired of triple digits and high 90s temps.  I might get a bit of yard work done.

Hackerman--it always amazes me how much different climates can be.  In the summer months, we have lower humidity than the Saraha desert and probably get about the same amount of rain.  I have a lot of wildlife around, too and just love it.

Sawhse--the court system is screwed up.  glad you got through it.

I had a funny thing happen this week.  I finally went in to get a Cortisone shot in my knee--I put it off for as long as I could.  As it was my first one, my doctor was taking plenty of time to describe what it would and wouldn't do, what to expect, side effects, etc.  Then he stopped for a minute and looked at me and said. "What would cause a water heater thermostat to keep tripping off?"  This just cracked me up.  A plumbing consultation during a doctor's appointment...you've got to love living in small small towns.

My clones have all but died in 8 days.  They looked great at first and then slowly they just started keeling over and looking entirely sad until all but 2 are goners.  I not will do some rapid rooters and some rockwool (I didn't have much luck with the rockwool baggie method, but will probably try it again as I am getting desperate.  I'm starting to take this non-roolting issue very personally and seriously as it seriously sucks and I am at a total loss as to why it is happening.  I cannot image keeping my environment better than it has been over the last week.

Anyway, my knee feels great, the day is going to be beautiful with plentiful sunshine, it is a Friday, and I hope to get my laundry room put back together after my washer malfunctioned and the water did not stop and ran over the top of the machine pouring huge amounts of water on the floor....

I hope that everyone has a great Friday and be sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh THG, that is a funny story. Love the plumbing consult during injections.
I too am sick of this stupid hot days. It has been well over a month of it. Definitely the hottest for the longest that i know of. Has your laundry room dried out? I hope so.

Sawhse, a deck at the beach, sounds perfect...  As for court...

Hackerman, i am sure glad you are here.... One day a couple of weeks ago the only place hotter then us was death valley... It felt pretty much like death valley to me. Interesting to read your post about the great lakes...  I am sure socal has room for you.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> We always have bunny rabbits in our back yard. I must admit, the one thing about having all this rain is that EVERYTHING lives here in abundance.
> 
> Yeah, that means mosquitoes and rats and bugs but it also means butterflies and deer and birds (that eat the insects). My bird feeder is a virtual airport with birds landing non-stop. The deer are always within (almost) arms reach. They are so tame you can walk right up to them and they don't run until your are a couple feet away.
> 
> ...



Me 2, as the great lakes as described by you are not the same great lakes that I know...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2014)

Ducky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm doing ok.  I tell ya what, abstaining sure is hard!  Big time!!!  I tell ya what, once I get a job it's on like donkey kong.  I'm going to get so high on one hit..lol.

Biu.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2014)

High SmokinMom!!!!!!

I hope you get the job

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Duck, nice to see you.

Hey SM, i hope you get the or a job soon. That would be great.

Hey Hackerman, Sawhse....I can't spell that ever...Lovb... Have a great Sunday, I am off to cut mr rb hair...oh boy.  Maybe not the best idea after Satori...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, thanks.  I really need a life, lol.  A job will be good for me, and even better for the bank.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2014)

Just checking in...hi everyone, wish I could say high.  I need a job quick to I can dust off my pax, lol.

My dad would have been 75 today.    I was too busy to drive out to the cemetery but probably will tomorrow.

And wow!  I'll have a junior, a sophomore and a 5th grader this year!  Monday can't come soon enough.

Spark em up and take a few extras for me.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 100_1928.JPG

bhc 947


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 22, 2014)

morning all,, hope that all my fello tokers  :joint: high n doing well   :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2014)

Good morning bhc, 
SM, good luck with the job search and congratulations for school starting. No wonder you need a job, high school is expensive..

Nice Bong Lovb.  It has finally cooled and we are out of the triple digits so i am a happy gardener.

Enjoy your friday everyone...BIU, except you SM...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2014)

High school isn't so bad with my teenage son, but omg it's crazy expensive with his younger sister.  She's in marching band and those fees are outrageous!  Right now we are looking at atleast $4000!!!!!  Nearly half of that is a trip to Disney over spring break but omg it's killing us.  Not to mention her social life, lol.  She needs a job but unfortunately doesn't have time with band and academics...:shocked:

Wait, I take that back...lol.  My teenage son needs a car and car insurance is pretty high for teen boys....

Ha ha...what do we have to look forward to?  College!!!!  

They are great kids though.  I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2014)

Who can afford 3500 for band? MY gosh things have changed since my kids were in school. That is nuts.  I remember the teenage boy insurance..we got a break if our son kept a 3.0... and he did it. And it wasn't easy for him.  We also made both kids pay for half their insurance... in hind site that was a really good idea. no tickets for either of them.   I hope you get a great job that you like. Your kids are lucky to have you for their mom.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey bongers :ciao: well I am back from the beach. Whew every day was mid 90s. But the deck is built and I am going next weekend to enjoy it. Football friday has finally started. My senior is starting center this year and my freshman jv is starting on defense.  Busy busy times lol 

 Nice dragon love. 

Hey duck :48:

sm hope you get the job soon.

Well I just got home so I am smoking a blunt and getting ready to watch my boy play some football. 
Have a great day yall let's hit this next. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning BHC, it is a lovely monday morning, pinner joint of satori, and a latte. Almost out of satori, thus the pinner. 
Busy time for all you guys with kids at home.. 

SM, are you looking for any particular kind of job, or just anything?  Do you have a costco near by? They pay lots. Amazing benefits. Our son has been there for 15 years.
Thankful for that.

Sawhse, new deck sounds fun.  Watching your son, must be very fun. I would be scared, depending on what position he plays. 

Hope everyone is well, it is a new day, and I am glad!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey rose-

Yes, we have a Costco about 10 miles away and it's always crazy busy!!  All my experience is teaching at church preschools.  I am SO done with bratty kids.  So needless to say, something entry level.  State Farm headquarters just opened in my city.  It's huge!  I'll probably start there.  

This not smoking thing is so hard and my bad moods are increasing.  Especially today since it's the 1st day of school and I can't celebrate them being gone.  I hoped for an empty house, and that didn't happen either.  

Sorry to whine.  I need a job...and then a big ol bong hit!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2014)

I BET you need a hit to celebrate... Shoot. Good luck with the job hunting. I hope you can "get your head bad" as we used to say very soon!... Be strong.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2014)

75 degrees, sunny and no work today:woohoo:

:bong: some Alien Bubba Cookies. :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoy your day Duck..  Alien bubba cookies sounds crazy!

I just found a bag of satori shake i was going to give to my neighbor.. Well. i am out so now i am smoking shake and it is pretty darn good... She will never know, right?

ENjoy your day off you peeps in the US....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2014)

Annnd I'm sick.. bleh  

Up all night, and "up up" since 4am .. my face is running off of my face...

Today I will be taking it easy, but DEFINITELY using the bong, with some ice in it today! Easier on throat and lung. I believe I'll put my last bit of Boy Scout Cookies in.  Have a great day all! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

Feel better Fang.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2014)

:bong1::bong2::bongin:some Midnite Kush:stoned:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 4, 2014)

what up everybody,been awhile,finally fixed pc and Im back online....been awhile,hope everyone is doing good.....BIU BHC......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys! Hope you are better fang. 

 Mr fist, my son, i was rocking out to some chicago the other day and told mr rb to come in i needed to dance, it was an emergency.. How are your music gigs going?

Found some satori shake, i am a happy girl.  BIU peeps.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I just hit you up on grow journal,miss you all, really sucked being broke with a broke pc.....hittin some cheese for lunch break and bake.....WOW.....:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

Cubby!!!! so nice to see your bear mug again. I have missed you much.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 10, 2014)

5 days without a cig....hardest thing Ive done in my life....started using the patch yesterday and Ill tell you I had the worst sleep experience,weird dreams,tossed and turned all night,but I do not have the cravings for a cig....any one ever used the nic patch?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 10, 2014)

I am going on about a month, now. No patch or gum. I want to kick the habit completely, not change the source of the addiction. LOL

Roll joints and smoke them instead. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2014)

I did acupuncture to quit smoking. My son in law did hypnosis... I did it once cold turkey and it lasted 20 years. It has been 5 years now since the acupuncture.  Keep it up Mr fist. You will not be sorry, but let me tell you  it is HARD to do. It can be done though. You are at the hardest part. It takes 21 days to change a habit, so don't quit now.  I am proud of you.   I bet the patches and the quitting smoking are the cause of your dreams. Be strong my son, i know you can do it.

It is a beautiful day in the neighborhood today... Hope it is in all your worlds.  Namaste


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 11, 2014)

still on the patch,I cant belive Im still  hanging....not one craving for a cig,got the wife to quit also we are both gonna do this...allready feeling the difference.....been tryin to slow down on the weed also,Im not givin that up... thinking about a vaporizer because the bong is getting harder to handle without choking....love my weed.....yo Hack Im not trying to change the sorce of any addiction I am trying to ween from the nic addiction and if this works for me,which it has so far,so b it.....glad you can just put them down with no help....good for you...good luck,I tried it like you are and it didnt work for me......peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 11, 2014)

hey mom thx for the encouraging comment,you have allways been so helpful.....luv ya


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs... 
Mr fist, just think of all the money you guys will save. You will never be sorry you quit. Hang in there..

Brrrrr here this morning 48 or something crazy. Supposed to go back to the 80's  during the day. This is always a worry time to see if the plants will make it thru to October to finish.  
I took (harvested) a couple small girls i had in the shed and hung them to dry in my bathroom...oh my the smell in there will knock you out... 

Hope you all have a great day! BIU!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

Good morning bongers.  Getting cold here at night now--38 his morning--brrr.

You hang in there mrfist--it absolutely is worth it.  I tried the patches oned tine and they just didn't work for me.  I think that Hackerman had kind of the feeling I did.  Not really trading one addiction for another.  But when I finally kicked it for good, I figured that nicotine was the thing I was trying to get rid of, so using nicotine patches just continued me using nicotine...and THAT was the substance causing the addiction.  For me, the way to go was cold turkey.  But like anything, the thing that works is the thing that works for YOU.  Whatever it is hang in there.  You will never regret it.  

LOL--I took some Larry OG down to my sis's with me.  I have a small dry box called a Pelican that I put everything in when I travel.  It is waterproof and contains the smells.  When I got to my sis's, I opened the box to get the pipe and bud out of.  She actually thought one of the dogs had had a run-in with a skunk.  I got to tell her, No, that is just the bud. :rofl:

Cubby, :fly::banana::dancing::clap::headbang2::ciao:  Good to see you!

Everyone have a great Thursday and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2014)

Goddess..it's already 38 degrees there?! Holy cow!  It's freaking 80+ and humid as crap.


How are you all doing??

I hope your all doing well and in high spirits )))


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 11, 2014)

wish it was 38 here also,it will be in the 90s again all week....the patch system I am trying is a 3 part deal,wear the 21mg patch for 4wks then go to 14mg for 2 then to 7mg after that or try without it,I have smoked almost 40 years,I have tried many times to stop cold turkey to eventually buying another pack.....the patch has taken that caving away completely which I always had at other attempts......Im doing this.....Hg that og stuff def has the stank.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2014)

Stay strong!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

What's up Tril? 

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey pc duck how are you?

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2014)

Doing great toa.
Have been going strong all Summer. We have not had the heat this Summer. Been doing indoors without to much trouble.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 14, 2014)

i just did cold turkey,, with no help from anyone.  what did it for me was, i had a massive heart attack10 years ag, it just happened in the morning, n i woke up 2 days later,, not knowing that i had a heart attack.
  it's when the doctor gave me the nitro pills,, that i knew they were not kidding.  it took alot,, to not pick up a smoke cause i was smoking 2 packs a day at least.

U r the one that has make ur mind up, if u want to quit or not.  u can spend money on items to help, but U r the one that has to really do it.  

the best  of luck on quiting


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

Duck I'm jelous.


High 90s here all summer... still mid 80s with humidity that will stifle a misquitoe


Boooooo!


----------



## MiGrowB (Sep 18, 2014)

it sucks bad here I started real late and my girls are on like week 3 of flower and the temps have been 67-40 and it is not even oct yet I am in michigan I hope I can make it to the end of oct if not early to mid nov


----------



## MiGrowB (Sep 22, 2014)

im bored


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi bhc, it's been awhile.  Same thing, diff day here.  I haven't smoked in 2 months and it's getting harder and harder.  I read just yesterday that if you're not a regular smoker that a hit or 2 will be out of your system in a few days.  I might try just to test the theory.  . Or not..lol.

I think we are finally done with the 100 degree days.  This morning was nice and chilly but it didn't stay that way for long.

C'mon fall!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2014)

Fall is here.

Finally!

:bong: it up yall!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 28, 2014)

what up bhc,hope everyone is having a great weekend.....going strong with the no cig smoking deal,trying it without the patch 2 days now,been smokin more bong hits though......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2014)

Good morning Bong heads.  Good for you Sm, you gotta be clean by now.

Mr fist, how are you? Good for you for keeping up the good work and now with out the patch. You can do it.

I am having some people from outta town this morning... i am thinking coffee cake and bacon. Does that sound ok?  
Oh, i am off dairy now...crap. and this almond milk coffee crap tastes like almond water, yuck.  I long for a tall latte with real cows milk. I tried goats milk but it tasted baaaaad...(that was my goat impression).  I need to biu peeps!


----------



## learning2fly (Sep 30, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I tried goats milk but it tasted baaaaad...(that was my goat impression).  I need to biu peeps!



made me laugh


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 3, 2014)

T.G.I.F. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2014)

Good morning peeps.

Listening to Janice scream...not everyone can scream and sing at the same time. I miss her. Smoking a joint. Feeling pretty darn good this morn as I hope all of you are doing as well.  
It got down into the 40's last night... my girls are shivering.  It will warm up today.
Lets get stoned...its friday!  I don't have to go work out or anything woo hoo.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2014)

Alien Bubba Crack 

View attachment IMG_20141005_091316_083.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2014)

Chucky's Bride 

View attachment IMG_20141005_092513_455.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2014)

nice    how's it going PC


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks umbra.....Doing good....Prepping for a Dirty Dozen grow..... How's Cali treating ya?


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2014)

still getting settled. finally starting to cool off a bit


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2014)

Cooling here too, 38 this morning. 

Get settled soon....I miss your bud shots.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2014)

So that's Chucky's Bride?  Looks tasty.  Is it Indica or Sativa leaning?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2014)

Sativa leaning but with the indica flowering times.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 15, 2014)

so what up peeps,no one doing bong hits anymore.....hope all is well BIU BHC.....peace:beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2014)

I am i am i am.... 

It is RAINING on my almost finished girls. It started in the middle of the night. The cool tarp is on the ground wet.  As soon as it stops i am going out there with the leaf blower... Crazy ole lady blow drying her pot....Yep, that's me. 

Mr Fist, I could join you for a bong hit, a joint, a vape, you name it son.

BIU peeps, lets get the bhc back in motion.

Lovely pictures Duck, thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2014)

@THG & RoseBud...May want to checkout Chucky's Bride. Very much a sativa high, happy/energized and still has some pain relief with the flowering times of an indica. Has a very fruity/flora smell and taste. Escobar is the breeder.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 19, 2014)

.

Joe420Camel reporting for duty...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qInygNxccFo


Requesting: BHC# 1023


:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2014)

:welcome::bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 20, 2014)

.

pcduck are you suggesting the dethroning of Satori  or just a little sisterly rivalry? 

I have 2 Indica leaning strains [White Siberian (AK-47/White Widow) and Critical Kuch] and I'm still deciding on one Sativa to fill out my VEG-Mothers.
I already have: a single FEM (free-bee) Cinderella 99 bean, 8x REG Satori, 6 FEM Wreckage, 5 FEM Tangerine Dream... can't decide.

and now Chucky's Bride enters  the ring...


:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2014)

IMO Joe..Chucky's Bride is better then Satori, or at lease the Satori that I grew.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Duck!  I'm always on the lookout for great sativas with short flowering periods.  So, I went ahead and ordered a pack.  I love my Satori, so am anxious to give these a try.  I have always been partial to C99, but didn't think it measured up to Satori.  

I just may have to do a Satori/Chucky grow just to compare.  I ordered some more Satori seeds when they had them in stock at Amazon.  I was going to pop a few just for new stock, but now I think I will wait until I get the Chucky's and start them at the same time.  Do you have a time frame on delivery?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Duck. I will try her out. She sure looks pretty.

Our harvest is done and I am glad. What a lovely haul...Too tired to type.

Welcome Joe!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a quick check in.  Hope everyone's doing well and enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2014)

BIU :bong::fly::heart:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks Duck!  I'm always on the lookout for great sativas with short flowering periods. *
> 
> I just may have to do a Satori/Chucky grow just to compare.  I ordered some more Satori seeds when they had them in stock at Amazon.  I was going to pop a few just for new stock, but now I think I will wait until I get the Chucky's and start them at the same time.  Do you have a time frame on delivery?



Due to it being duck season here, I am unable to take a direct flight. So delivery may take awhile.:rofl: Yawl know I would hate to get my tail feathers shot off, flying the wrong direction
I will be taking more clones for the 3rd run.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

That is great news Duck, she must be a special one.   Don't get your tail feathers shot off.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2014)

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2014)

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 22, 2014)

gimmee a sec duck, gotta rinse out this bong water 
(I forgot just how much it STINKS!) ...

:vap_bong__emoticon:


mmmmm wake'n-bong

now is when I'd LOVE a good sativa strain VS this CritKush.  
don't get me wrong I lived on middle America schwag for 15 years+ 
the quality I'm growing myself never NEVER came around here... well maybe when the Dead were in town... "Kind, get yer Kind nuggs"
/sigh


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs!  I am about to recover from the harvest... I will join you for this morning bong, and this after noon bongs and this evening bongs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 22, 2014)

morning all,, n a happy high to all


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Good morning BHC

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 23, 2014)

pcduck said:


> Good morning BHC
> 
> BIU :bong:



:ciao:   Duck


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2014)

:ciao:G-13 :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 25, 2014)

one more Saturday night
10pm EST...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31wMSaT489Y[/ame]

(how do I embed video? ... got it!)

who else is up for some bong rips? 

:bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2014)

I am I am!!!!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 25, 2014)

<3 Rose

this thing is just too nasty... I MUST clean it but ... "I'll be bak!"


:bong2:mmmmmm much better!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2014)

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 25, 2014)

<3 duck  :aok:
blackened, with...  (errrr umm...)

with... with bong hits!!

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2014)

lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2014)

This is a huge deal-

My daughters high school marching band just made it into the state finals!  Texas is a very big state with lots and lots of marching bands so this is pretty freakin awesome!

Go B, go!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

YAY SM, that is a big deal. Congratulations.   How are you? How is the job hunting? We have missed you around here.

We have 50 MPH winds this morning.... So glad i am not trying to harvest in this.... Think we may be going to OZ. 

Only one thing to do really and that is smoke um if you got um. Happy Sunday to the BHC!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

morning all  Happy High to all my fello tokers:48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2014)

getting low 60's in the evening,, i cut thenAC off n opened the windows with a fan in them.  why waste electric


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 27, 2014)

:ciao: biu yall! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

Like your new scary avi Lovb.

Good morning TOA.

Good morning Cubby. So darn nice to see your little bear face.

Well we had the longest and hottest summer on record and it is over now... burrr.

I have been going to a personal trainer for a month...I think i feel a muscle maybe..could just be ticked off fat.
BIU you peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning all.  Winter is in the air....and like always I am not ready.  Lovbn, I am jealous--I am starting fires in the evenings as it is below freezing a lot of nights now.  I am starting cabin winterizations this week.  I always have about a dozen or so places I close up for winter and open up again in the spring.  I always think how much easier plumbing must be in places that do not freeze....

Rosebud, glad you finished your trimming--if you end up in Oz, say Hi to my sister!

Mom, kudos to your daughter and her other band members.  It takes a lot of work and dedication to make it to state.  We will hope they do very well there!

Cubby and TOA, great to see you guys.  It wasn't quite the same when we were BIU without you guys!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2014)

well the weather odd here Hemp.  usually it's 80's n 90's here threw Christmas,, but i do love the cold air.  i was born in Ohio,, the family came to Florida,, n Dad like it so we stayed.
   we were lucky Grand parenets had a awesome house in the country


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2014)

Good morning bongers!  Rain rain rain. Sure glad the harvest is done or i would have a big moldy mess out there. Rain away, i say. 

I am off to the trainer again. She is 24 and adorable and knows how to keep this kinda old lady in line.  She is killing me people!

THG, i need to hear about your sister in Oz, i hope it isn't S.

I am going to a head shop to see about smell proof bags for mailing. 

BIU PEEPS!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2014)

No rain here just a lot of trick or treaters.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!

Duck ,you guys had yours last night?

 It is Friday and it is almost November, so you know what that means..... BIU.. vape it up or smoke it up..your choice.  Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2014)

High school football tonight. Changed for that reason.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

also change ur clock back1 hour this weekend


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

why is it i can,, get the bring up the last page ,, example, i can get 1472,, but when i click on 1473,, it pushes back to 1472 ???


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween peeps,bong hits are way overdue here......BIU BHC:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween Mr fist... Enjoy.

Lobv, it is because page 1472 still has room to post on it. 

Guess i better go outside  to biu so the house doesn't reek of pot when the trick or treaters come.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

apprecate the info rose,, n Happy Halloweed to U n all:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2014)

i'm down here in the south n looks like theres a cold front coming into,, going to be in the low 40's n high 60's his weekend,, unusall for this time of the year but i love the cold


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Im in SC.a little chilly here tonight,had 3 trick or treaters come by along with my 3 grand daughters,now we have a big bowl of candy that we dont need...munchies anyone....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2014)

Dang...Chucky sure has me :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi ducky


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2014)

High SmokinMom


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2014)

I crashed after writing that lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, bummer, bummer.  My Chucky's Bride seeds got confiscated.  I guess that I am just going to have to enjoy it vicariously through you, duck.

Rosebud, S and I always joke about being the evil witches.  I went down to her place one day and she was gone somewhere.  I got bored and took a pair of her bluejeans and stuffed the legs with newspapers.  She had a pair of "ruby red" cowboy boots which I stuffed into the pant legs.  Then I put the legs of the stuffed blue jeans up next to the foundation of her house with only the legs sticking out and took a picture.  Below the picture, I wrote "Life has just not been the same since that house fell on my sister".

Getting cold here and supposed to rain most of the weekend....unless it snows.  Temps are supposed to get down to 27 Sun night.  Everyone enjoy your weekend!  Daylight saving time ends and it will feel like you get to sleep in for another hour!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2014)

That is funny THG.  I would like to see picture of that. Tell her hi for me. I am sorry about Chucky's bride, was looking forward to that...shoot.

I just ordered smell proof bags....My daughter is having to pay 19 for a gram in seattle. She won't be home for a while... I hope the bags work.. I will put them in the ups box and hopefully won't go to jail.

We have had rain and yuck for a week.  So glad my plants are down.  Speaking of plants down, my pants fell down at personal training this week.  The trainer is in counseling.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2014)

Rose we r having crazy weather here in Florida,, in the 50's right now,, but will b going down to low 40's this evening n tommorrow,, hows ur weather doing ??
    Hope that everyone had  n awesome halloweed


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 1, 2014)

am i getting this right,,, there r now cannabis seeds called Chucky's Bride,    thats awesome,, hahahahahahaahahaahhahaahhahahhaah


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2014)

Happyhalloweed everyone!

:bong:
Just noticed I hit 5k posts. Noice.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 1, 2014)

Rosebud,
I vacuum seal weed, then vacuum seal it again and send it from the post office in those one price boxes. Put coffee beans in the second bag sometimes, never had a problem.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Yooper, good idea.

TOA, nice to see you!

Lovb, we are having the same weather as Florida? wow.  Looks like you guys get to vote on legal medical  pot, is it initiative 2? Hope it passes if you all want it too. I haven't read the fine print.

Hope ya'll set your clocks back... Good time to BIU!  Have a good day peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 2, 2014)

yup we r voting on the Cannabis ,, looks like it will pass


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2014)

:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong::fly:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning BHC :ciao:
43 outside and clear.
Time to BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2014)

I am joining you Duck.... The leaves are falling. Happy Fall everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2014)

Doing this:bong1: for the guy named Bong that is on "Wheel of Fortune". What a name

BIU :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiiiiii :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Morning all wake and bake :bong2:sparking a bowl of Aurora Indicia atm mmmmm love this stuff good medical grade. 
almost 6 years ive been on this site I feel like this is home and you all are family thank you all for making me one mean *** growing machine especially THG she is my weed Guru her word is law in my growing book.....  LMAO


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 4, 2014)

morning BHC lil chilly here down south....hittin some uncured nurse larry,the bottom midget buds that were left on the box I was trimmin with,WOW...:vap-Bong_smoker:cant wait to puff on some of the cured nugs in the closet,this strain rocks Rosie for real.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2014)

Good morning BHC :ciao:
45 and dry so far, suppose to rain later.

BIU :bong:

Congrats on finding your seeds THG.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 6, 2014)

weather gettin back to normal finally,supose to hit 70s.....have a hit on me BIU BHC:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2014)

So glad you are enjoying NLarry Mr fist.  That warms my heart. Very glad.
 We had  65 degrees yesterday...nice november day.  Have thrips everywhere..need to kill me some today. 

Have a great day and BIU.  Good morning Duck.  Marsrover, i think all of us could say that about the Hemp Goddess. Where would we all be without her? Somewhere else not growing the dankity dank we are now.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 6, 2014)

morning all ,, hope that everyone is having n awesome high today


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 7, 2014)

wake and bake....good morning BHC,having a nice cup of coffee and a few bong hits topped with scissor hash from last nights chop of my 2nd nl harvest....one more left to cut down,saturday night project....hope everyone is ready for this weekend.....BIU BHC:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow so much love from my family here just warms my heart!  If you all knew how happy it makes me to see a new grower turn into an experienced grower and growing his own bud, you might actually think me selfish.  It just give me a lot of happy to help others learn to grow.  And I always get to learn new stuff along the way.

We also had a beautiful day here yesterday--sunshine and 60 degrees.  Today is promising to be about the same.  Next week it looks like we could have snow, but it is a little early for it to come and stay.  Our Indian summer is extending right into Nov and it is quite nice.

I have never had thrips--with me it is mites, which I am trying eradicate now.  I am taking down the last of my organic plants and will be spraying the 2 hydro non-organic plants I have left in flowering with something serious, like Forbid.  I have a wonderful GSC x Larry OG (called Boy Scout Cookie, I believe) pheno that I need to get the mites under control.  She is the best looking phenol I have gotten (ie way less of that Larry stretch).  

Duck, put 5 Chucky Bride seeds in rapid rooters yesterday.  I am looking forward to trying them.  I love that Sativa high.  

Hope you all have a great weekend.  Heading out to install a new kitchen sink and get a couple of winterizations done.  Property taxes and Christmas coming up...need all the pennies I can get.

Remember to BIU as needed!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 7, 2014)

afternoon session is on....anyone in???sun is going down and it is gettin chilly,time for a puff or 2   BIU.......thg have fun with the sink and yes mites and thirps suck.....been lucky in my goings,only 1 little outbreak of some borgs.....yes MP helped with getting rid of them....BIU BHC:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2014)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

Windy and cold here

Staying inside today.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2014)

Good morning bong hogs. Duck it is 34 here this morning...burr.  

 I am making tincture today out of Harlequin for my sick friends that don't like a buzz. I tried it and it relaxes your body and the head, nothing.... very interesting. It tastes like nothing I have ever tasted.. Very earthy and good.  I am using rum.  I hope it warms up so i can do it outside.  I will be decarb'ing so the house should smell very strong.

Hope everyone is healthy and happy this Saturday morning.  BIU peeps. I do love me some MP peeps!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yawn puff cough in that order LMAO


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 9, 2014)

hitting my Clclone bong n such,, just enjoyin this crazy weather


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2014)

Another gorgeous day yesterday.  I love it when our Indian Summer extends into Nov.  I may have snow coming toward the middle/end of the week though.  Cold last night and this morning--keeping a fire going most nights now.

I fixed up some Eggs Benedict yesterday for a mid-day brunch for my friend and I.  She wanted to learn how to loom knit and it can sometimes take her a while to get the knack of something new, so we kind of made a day out of it.  Then evening time was football time.  I don't really watch as much football as I used to, but do follow my favorite college team.  It was a strange game to say the least--2 touch-downs in the first 20 seconds.  The first kick-off the ball was returned 75 yards for a TD.  The next kick-off, the opposing team also ran it 75 yards for a TD.  Ended up to be a high scoring game--the defense seemed to be really lacking in this match-up.

Puffing on some Satori again, so I am a happy girl.  Still having a spider mite problem.  Those little buggers just seem to somehow find their way in every fall.  I am sure they ride in on me somewhere with me always wondering through flora and fauna.  To those of you that might not have seen the post, SNS is giving away sample packs of their miticides and a spray bottle.  There are 2 different promotional things that I found.  I got both the packages.  I was going to go with the nasty toxic stuff, but decided to give the SNS 217 a go first.  Azamax did not do the job.

Hope you asll enjoy the rest of your weekend.  It is cold--below freezing--only expected to get to 50 today with rain in the PM.  I think this may end up being a day of Satori, Irish Cream, and knitting, sewing, or crocheting Christmas gifts.  Oh darn the luck...

You all enjoy the rest of your weekend and always remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2014)

UMMMM Sour Deisel. Yehawww Football Day,,and im gonna grill some Fajitas.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope ya get the mites corralled THG.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi WH, nice to see you..fajitas sound good.

THG, it sounds like a great weekend you are having.   I got mad at my grow store, different managers then when you were here...I may have embarrassed myself... Hope i can find SNS somewhere else. I found I have the borg my own self, well not me but my plants in the shed. I had to buy the big expensive sns guns.  They upped the price from two days ago and didn't give me my 10 % off.  "they changed that policy".  Anyway, maybe amazon carries sns.

Good morning Duck and lovb, mars, all ya all.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 9, 2014)

MITES SUCK!!


:bong:

Sorry thg.


Happy Sunday


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

True that TOA, you haven't lived till you see a spider mite egg cluster under led. Holy crap.. I may never sleep again.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2014)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 10, 2014)

what up peeps,I hope everyone is fine and buzzed,hittin the nurse before heading out for band prac....hope you all get rid of those borgs,they can ruin a day.....BIU BHC.........peace
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2014)

Smoking some Chucky's Bride. 

View attachment IMG_20141110_192309_658.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

Is that 4U????  pass that joint this way please Duck.  LOL


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

get my beans through Chi-town and I will 

guess I'll bong my Crit-Kush for now

BIU!! :bong:


oops almost forgot to :48: with the wife first... brb
(she don't like bongs)


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

Hit it Joe.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

.


time to mix the nute bath



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=petqFm94osQ[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 11, 2014)

mornin all,, n a hope that all my fello Military friends r enjoyn the day best they can,  thanks U for your service
Salute


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2014)

Good morning BHC:ciao:
37 and rain, good day to stay in.


BIU :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 12, 2014)

getting rdy for the day listing to some jethro tull hitting the :bong2: have a good one stay warm or cool depending on your location


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 12, 2014)

morning BHC,got a big day in the shop today,thankfully I have been blessed with 3 paint jobs lined up for this week,one finished, one in primer and prepin the third for primer.....to the booth I go....have a great day.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2014)

Burrrrrrrrr 22 degrees with a north wind... Snow tomorrow...

Jethro Tull sounds fun Mars. I have been on a janice faze, working out to her screaming/singing.  loved her. Now i am 62 and rocking out on an exercise ball....boy times they are a changing. lol

BIU, we need it to get thru this crazy life.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 12, 2014)

summer time and the livin' is easy



pcduck,
what were Chucky's grow characteristics ?
Her flower times are Indica, I hope her height is Indica dominant too .

thanks :48:


now BIU people!

:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2014)

Chuck has some stretch but not really bad.


BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 13, 2014)

what up peeps last day here before the big cold front comes in,suppose to be 20 deg dif tommorow,tryin to get these paint jobs done......bong hit break......time to BIU BHC....peace
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 13, 2014)

:volcano vaporizer:  *+*  :bong1:  *=*  :huh: 

View attachment PICT0965.jpg


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 13, 2014)

wow this place looks fun 

im a bit jealous of you all, as I am OUT!


----------



## surfinc (Nov 15, 2014)

I have already voted....wow...when....BONG IT UP PEOPLE


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2014)

Just a quick hello.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

Morning all.  Cold here--1 degree now with a HIGH of 28 today and we have about a foot of snow on the ground.  But the sun is shining and at least it is beautiful out with the perfectly white snow blanketing all the towering pines.  I have a little Satori in the pipe and have a bit of the Irish Cream in the coffee this morning.  There is a toasty fire in the wood stove and I have nothing to do all day but what I want (well unless a broken waterline call comes in).

Morning Mom!  Hope all is well with you and your family.

Justafarmer, we will get you growing and you will never have to be out again.

Mrfist, hope you got your paint jobs done and are able to enjoy the weekend.

Have a wonderful weekend, try and stay warm, and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 15, 2014)

bong hits and snow tires
I've had worse Saturdays

late afternoon weekend :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

i will join ya'll! brrr here in the great northwest as all over the country....better biu!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 15, 2014)

.

help me decide :vap_bong__emoticon: 

I'm @ a cross-roads

which way should I go?


these are my first clone attempts off my first "Bonsai mother" plant
IDK what went wrong, usually I'm 85%+ with "young" moms :hubba: 
clone moms... plants, ya' know 


and then there are the   new beans 



push through and prove to myself the Bonsai-mother plant plan is going to work or jump ship and pop some beans?


. 

View attachment PICT0973.jpg


View attachment PICT0976.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

Keep cloning, they are coming along. My clones always look dead for a while...

Cool on the chucky's bride.


----------



## surfinc (Nov 16, 2014)

I would say you are a long way from killing those k
Cuts..keep em going they prolly all would root in the end


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi surfinc! Nice to see you. 

 Good morning BHC, today is our son's birthday. He has requested fried chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy..for dinner. He is bringing his new girlfriend. so i need to hide all the pot that is ALL over my house, in every room almost.  He is 38. How can i have a 38 year old son? I started really early...like 12....not.
Join me for bongs please!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2014)

:bong:

Got an email dated 12-31-1969???
What up with that?:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

What Duck? we didn't have email in '69.n As you know. lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2014)

That is what is weird and that it came from a government agency.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

That is REALLY weird..  and 12-31....does that date have any meaning to you?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2014)

New Years Eve:dancing::guitar::headbang::banana::stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2014)

pcduck said:


> :bong:
> 
> Got an email dated 12-31-1969???
> What up with that?:stoned:



Several years ago I got a text with that same date.  Wacko!

We have some pretty fluffy snowflakes falling.  Not gong to affect the roads tho, kids are bummed, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2014)

-12+ wind chill this morning

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 18, 2014)

12  with a -8 wind chill 

soooo cold, sooo early 

sooo... BIU!!! :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning all,, it's 48 degree here in Florida  BBBBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
here's pic of new bong Cyclone 

View attachment DSC00015.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hi surfinc! Nice to see you.
> 
> Good morning BHC, today is our son's birthday. He has requested fried chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy..for dinner. He is bringing his new girlfriend. so i need to hide all the pot that is ALL over my house, in every room almost. He is 38. How can i have a 38 year old son? I started really early...like 12....not.
> Join me for bongs please!




 LOL, Rosebud--my "kids" are 42 and 40.  I don't know exactly when they got older than me, but it must have happened sometime, cause I know that I can't be old enough for kids in their 40s!  Hope you had a great b-day with your son and his girlfriend.

 I am so tired of the cold!  Bong hits of Satori, Irish Cream in the coffee, and sunshine only go so far towards making an icky day good.  It has not gotten over 32F for a week now.  I am tired of highs in the high 20s!  We have not had this much snow and cold this early in many many years...maybe decades.  However, we do not get much wind at all up here, so we do not get the -12 wind chill either.  Hate the wind duck--you stay warm up there!

 Hope everyone has a great day and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice bong


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 18, 2014)

nice piece,what up peeps hope everyone is staying warm,was in the mid 70s yesterday.....today 41....windy,set up a 10x10 easyup in my enclosed shop to paint a bumper cover,got 2 heaters warming it up as I pack this bowl.....I cant imagine tryin to paint where you are Joe420...BIU BHC :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2014)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

We are having a heat wave, it's 18. But no 45mph wind.:woohoo:

BIU:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 19, 2014)

it's BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR here in Florida ,, i do beleive someone up stairs ,, turned the wrong switch,, it's 40


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 19, 2014)

got down to 22 last night here in SC. brrrrrrr....time to warm up with some Nurse Larry and java.....BIU BHC:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2014)

I will join you guys...it is colder then.....fill in the blank.  Our kids came over from Seattle and their car fuel line is frozen. They had to borrow a car to get home.  

About this cold, you know how usually all the yellow leaves fall from the trees and blanket the ground? Not this year they are all still green and frozen hanging on the trees like a scary trees.   Not a pretty fall, that is for sure.

Mr fist, i can't do Nurse Larry in the morning. Only at night. You da man. 

More coffee, stat.  Biu peeps...


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2014)

View attachment 001.jpg​


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 19, 2014)

flint lighter?  :doh:

oh Rosebud  

Please tell me you don't use the lighter for a few seconds to light the bowl 
that way the flint can burn away into the room and not get sucked directly into your lungs.

:48:

-------------------------------------------

snagged me a deal if I do (think) so myself...
darn near 50% off

. 

View attachment New Bitmap Image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2014)

It's just a regular old bic.  I should be more worried about inhaling that shouldn't I? Is that what you are saying.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 19, 2014)

@ least don't point it @ the bowl as you spark it.  that's the worst!

lets just say, flint dust does not give the best buzz... we grow better stuff to inhale 

EDIT:

sure they are trying to sell lighters but I can believe some/most of their argument
http://www.vaporgenie.com/lighters





> We recommend using an electronic ignition (piezoelectric) butane lighter (or the Ital Hempwick lighter) instead of a conventional 'flint' lighter because 'flint' lighters produce toxic 'flint' dust.  This toxic dust is visible and appears as smoke when a flint lighter is ignited. This flint dust contains "misch metal", an alloy of rare earth metals (neodymium, samarium, cerium, lanthanum etc). Rare earth metals are known to be toxic, especially when in the form of inhaled microscopic particles. Hence, we think that inhalation of flint dust should be avoided. And the best way to avoid flint dust is to use an electronic ignition (piezo) lighter. Please note that the issue of rare earth dust inhalation is not specific to the VaporGenie. Anyone using a flint lighter to light a cigarette or smoke a pipe is inhaling rare earth dust. Any smoker concerned about their health should use an electronic ignition lighter. Below is an abstract describing the toxic effect of rare earth metals on lung tissue. Not good. They are slightly less toxic than cadmium to lung tissue.
> If you must use a flint lighter, we recommend waiting for the flint dust to disperse before inhaling (flint takes 2-3 seconds to burn off). Don't inhale the dust.




not picking on ya, just want our Rosebud around as long as possible!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 19, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJdXGay7n4Y[/ame]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2014)

Joe420,,, thats n awesome price for that watts of a LED Grow Light


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2014)

they are probably around 385w draw fixtures

they look very similar to my HydroGrow Sol series lights


----------



## MR1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I remember your Sol lights, didn't they work good for you? I hope your new light works good for you as well.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2014)

As I've only ever flowered under these Sol's I have nothing to compare. 
[I'm happy with the buds I'm getting!]

Ive been eyeing a Sol4 (400w, about $800:shocked to cleanup the Sol2 (200w) and Sol1 (100w) jerry-rigged setup I have now.

These seem to be a "twin" of the Sol lights.  IDK who came first or whatever but I'm betting they are VERY similar designs.  


I want to modify the cooling.  

The "COB" design focus the heat VS spread it out over the entire (panel) unit.
My PC building hobby ("extreme" CPU cooling) has some tricks I think I can bring over to this hobby.
The 4-bay fixture should give me enough room to work in.

also, if a planed home renovation comes to fruition, I may just end up with enough space to use (both) of the(se) new fixtures
they *HAD* 2 in stock @ that price :banana::banana:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2014)

Morning BHC:ciao::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning Duck and all the rest of you bong hogs.

Joe, here you go, is this better?  thanks for telling me. I knew i shouldn't be using that. I like matches..I have vapes, but i love this pipe. It just works really well.  

View attachment 001.JPG​


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2014)

:heart:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning BHC.... Duck do you have tons of snow where you are? I hear the great lakes regions, i don't know if that is where you are, have 100 inches of snow... coming down at a rate of 5-7 inches an hour yesterday. WOW. 
I hope all of you affected stay warm. 

We had closures yesterday due to an ice storm.  Burrr... Stay in if you can and as THG says, BIU as needed.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning BHC.... Duck do you have tons of snow where you are? I hear the great lakes regions, i don't know if that is where you are, have 100 inches of snow... coming down at a rate of 5-7 inches an hour yesterday. WOW.
> I hope all of you affected stay warm.
> 
> We had closures yesterday due to an ice storm.  Burrr... Stay in if you can and as THG says, BIU as needed.



The great lakes are strange, south of lake Ontario is gettin pummeled and here in Toronto on the north shore we have maybe 2 inches. GM everyone


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 21, 2014)

South of Erie here.
3-4" through all of this... all depends how the wind blows over the open water (lake-effect)
Out of the west and Buffalo/Erie get it, out of the north and Cleveland gets it

------------------------

More differences than I expected...

Seems to have a very acceptable thermal contact 

1st close-up is Apollo
2nd close-up is Hydrogrow

Unfortunately its the little things like: 3 of the 4 screws holding the LED assembly to the heat sink are the same size and then the 4th is shorter, that make me shake my head.



Even if ya don't dive a h00t about LED's they are cool pics  

View attachment PICT1026.jpg


View attachment PICT1024.jpg


View attachment PICT0600.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2014)

Rose luckily I am not in the snow belt. The other day they had 72 inches snow on the ground in some places. The snow belt is where the warm waters of the lake condense with the cold air blowing across the lake causing massive amounts of snow to fall. Mostly on the east southeast side of the lake.

Only 4 tries for fed-duhx this time. They are getting better.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

That is a lot of snow. I think of you every time i see  fed duh x Duck.

Joe, those are very cool pic's of the inside of LED's. And, yes very different indeed.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 22, 2014)

thats sound like Ohio weather PCduck


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Top Of The Morning to ya Guys and Gals.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

WEEDHOPPER IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!

Good morning to you too.  We have sun today first of the week... The satori is good and the sun is shining, going to be a good day.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 22, 2014)

:huh: :bong::vap_bong__emoticon::bong: :huh: 

View attachment PICT1031.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

An ice cube on a light.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 22, 2014)

the light part is right 

but this isn't cold

. 

View attachment PICT1037.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

Glass?  A big diamond with flaws?  A rock?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 22, 2014)

salt crystal (I believe)

the storage solution evaporated off and left that in the bottle

@ first I was quite confused to find a square formation in a round bottle

. 

View attachment PICT1042.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2014)

Good Morning and BIU :bong:

Getting some excellent burn rates :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2014)

Good morning stoners,

Windy, that's all I got, windy.

Working on making a dairy free pumpkin pie..... I love pumpkin pie.  I hope i don' thave to use goats milk, that would be baaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 24, 2014)

what up peeps,the rain has finally decided to take a break today for a little while,got another front on the way....back in the 70s today,back yard looks like a lake.......3 inches this weekend.....hittin some nurse this morning,join me if you like:bong:have a great day everyone.....love me some pumpkin pie...dont know about goats milk though....:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2014)

I like goats milk.

60mph winds here but it 42 temp wise.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks like a  very tidy set up Multi.

Duck, I am going to try to condense some of the evaporated goats milk.  I hope it works, I love pumpkin pie.

I just got back from the personal trainer... she is only 12.50 an hour.... She and I hit it hard...My arms are shaking.  I threw a ball at a trampoline and caught it. a million times.  She said I was super strong for being 60.  I did not throw the ball at her.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 25, 2014)

Wishn all my fello:smoke1::48:  AHappy Gobble Day


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2014)

Good morning

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 28, 2014)

w00t survived another Thanksgiving!! 
(I swear I'm going to eat myself to death on of these holidays) 

:bong: BIU before Black Friday shopping?  NOT!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2014)

hello


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi BHC, I know what you mean Joe, who feels kinda sick from all that food, I do... Geez, i have become such a purest...Oh well, dairy and wheat tastes good but the day after I look kinda like Elvis in his later years. LOLOLOL

Hey Duck the pie turned out just fine with goats milk.

Nice to see you Lovb!

I have done quite a bit of black friday shopping and didn't leave the house. Love that.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2014)

My daughter brought me this from Seattle. 


View attachment 001.jpg
/CENTER]​


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2014)

It is snowing, thinking about doing the mantle, where is cubby when you need him?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2014)

57 and w i n d y

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

11 degrees and cold.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2014)

More reasons to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2014)

Joining you all.  High today--35.  Nice day to stay in, drink a little coffee and Irish Cream and BIU.

Hope you all had a great T-Day.  Stay warm!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow Multi, those are going to be some big ole buds....Nice.

Yes, it is very cold here.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

And you keep all those different strains at the same height. you da man Multi. I couldn't do that. Scrog?  Nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful Multi.

 I asked a question in the coffee table I would like your all's opinion on. Thanks.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2014)

nothing beats,, a sip of wild tirkey bubon n alot of cannibis on the bong,,, hahahhahahahahaahaha


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

good coffee and a good hit, a great duo.

Enjoy lovb.


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 30, 2014)

Just making bubbles here

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2014)

coffee and a bong hit does sound good right about now. 
too bad mine is a disgusting mess and the daughter is up and about...

Daddy, what's that big glass thing your cleaning in the sink?

59F and drizzle


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 30, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> Daddy, what's that big glass thing your cleaning in the sink?



" its what helps me to be a patient man " !


cheers 

ps, negative 3 degrees F


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2014)

amen brotha'!

only so many StampyLongNose Minecraft videos I can take before I NEED a break!

:bong:


Helloooooooo everybody! This is StampyLongNose and welcome to ... HELL!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

That is cold JAF, in case you didn' t know. Good to see you back.

Joe, you are a good dad, i can tell.  Funny post.


----------



## 780blazed (Nov 30, 2014)

I would love to be introduced to this club! Count me in.
attatched is a pic of my bong!
glass on glass 14mm 

View attachment 1417394030735-512283724.jpg


----------



## 780blazed (Nov 30, 2014)

Also I would like my member number to be #840


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome Blazed... On the first page of this thread you can look and see if that number is taken... Glad you are here, nice glass. Looks like fun.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2014)

I see a Crosman Premier tin back there...
 .22 or .177?  
dome, hollow, match or pointed?

Welcome to the passion!



PS 
thanks Rose, I try but it often seems like she's trying to fight us


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

Sometimes that's their job.  Hang in, it is worth it.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


My old trusty blue that broke and her replacement HVY glass 10mm thick


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> South of Erie here.
> 3-4" through all of this... all depends how the wind blows over the open water (lake-effect)
> Out of the west and Buffalo/Erie get it, out of the north and Cleveland gets it
> 
> ...


Use Arctic silver heat sink glue to fix that


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 1, 2014)

don't matter what TIM (Thermal Interface Material) with a contact patch looking like this

If the assemblers :bong::bong::bong:
use  3 of 4 screws that are too long and bottom out just before pinching the assembly tight, its just a mater of time before it overheats and burns up

this is NOT the APOLLO light below
(the light pictured was repaired under warranty) 


HERE <-- Link  is a great web review of TIMs 
note: none of these are GLUEs... you can buy TIM-glue but then the modular design is lost.
(warranty part was sent and I remounted (after hand lapping flat)

. 

View attachment PICT0604.jpg


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

57 here in central florida,, thats cold for this time of the year,, we should b able to jump in the pool christmas day.
  hope that everyone had n awesome thanksgiving


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning all.  

Duck--I had 4 out of 5 Chucky's come up.   They are in coco coir--my first go with this, but I haven't decided if I will run them hydro or organic so this will work for either.  Got a little burn when they got watered with a container that has a very small amount of nutes in it.   I am thinking that we need a little group grow with the Chuckys...

I am at my sis's where I am going to spend a big chunk of my winter--turning my house over to my best friend as his water freezes every winter.  Even though I am in "the city" it is not too bad as it is 2 acres on a dead end road.  

I brought 11 seedlings and a small BSC clone with me.   Have a Boy Scout Cookie that turned out phenomenal--huge colas mostly cloudy in just under 8 weeks.  I didn't take cuts until into flowering cuz my other BSC had been potent and tasty but rather stretchy and hard to manage like the Larry side of her.  But this plant was large but with closer internodal spacing and tight tight nugs...in a little less than 8 weeks.  I didn't take cuts until about 3 weeks in and then only 1 survived.  So  it is 4 Hashberry, 4 Chucky's Bride (which I will refer to as CB), 3 Satori and the BSC clone. 

Stay warm and BIU as needed.


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 1, 2014)

can i get #905?

This, my new friends, is Emerald
and shes a dirty girl. 

View attachment IMG_20141201_121206912.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> View attachment 220238
> 
> 
> My old trusty blue that broke and her replacement HVY glass 10mm thick



Oh and can I get #393


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update THG.

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning bhc.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

New addition to the family
View attachment DSC00054.JPG


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

it's about 6inches long with a carb on the side


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice addition lovbestoned

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Hi thg
> 
> after 4yrs of running hydro in rockwool ive returned to coco and am currently using the Canna nute lineup.
> Originally I'd planned to be fully auto watering but have remained hand watering, so far.
> ...



If I grow in soil, I always run organic.  I have tried several nutrient lines as I could not get my super soil to go nearly all the way through.  Also sometimes real life interferes and I just didn't have time to make up teas.  I have tried Roots Organic, some other line I can't remember, and GO.  Even though the GO is a multi part system, I liked it best--it only takes a few minutes to mix up 4 things instead of 1 and I found that I could tweak it some if I needed to.

I cannot get the speed of vegetative growth from organics that I get from my DWC.  But with a very small cabinet, I am wondering if I need that anyway.  This will probably be a real hands-on grow.  

Hey, good to see all you new bongers joining us old stoners here!  Welsome to the Bong-hitters Club, and always remember to BIU as needed.  

Have a great hump day everyone!  (Take that any way you want to)


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2014)

Feed the soil and not the plant is a type of organics..


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2014)

Bummer on the rot.

Got some Chucky's Bride and Sour Diesel Kush getting close to finishing.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2014)

yep rot sucks that deep in....cut it out as soon as u can,overcast and sucky looking outside today,java and bong hits for me,sit back and chill kind of day,,,,,BIU BHC:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

i got a hold of some BlueBerry Kush,, n woooooooooooow  what a strain


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2014)

Good morning peeps

Multi, i sure can't see it, but i am glad you caught it early.

  I am smoking some gifted to me cindy....oh dear, it is a bit early to be this baked. 

 Sounds good Duck, and you too lobv.

I miss Cubby and his Christmas lights antics.  I put up the tree yesterday but it isn't decorated. Our son has a new friend and he wants to show her the tree...Everytime he brings her, nice lady, over I have to de-pot my living area.  I need a cigar box on my computer area and put everything in there.  I seem to have cut myself off from people stopping in and have gotten to be a messy marijuana mom.  I don't think this young lady would approve of pot headedness.  Until then, BIU and I mean it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2014)

:bongin: with ya


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Duck.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2014)

I see the lighter colored leaf with a smidge of brown on the edge. Good eye. See, it is that kind of thing you can't really teach anyone, you have to know what your plants look like every day. And go over them... Goood job.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2014)

Multi here is the SDK.
Taste and smell is just like the name.

My bad in the crappy pics used my phone 

View attachment IMG_20141208_061933_949.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141208_061824_665.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141208_061836_187.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141208_061752_749.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141115_095933_683.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 8, 2014)

tasty looken buds there pcduck!!


bong hits with a fervor and sore throat?
heck ya!  how else ya going to get better? :banana:
(that and the Irish coffee )

hope y'all's hits are going down a little smoother than mine this fine morning!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning all,

Duch looking like some big colas you got there... heavy. Nice lots of smoke in your very near future.

Joe, i hear that is how the bug of the month starts...Sore throat. Gargle w/salt water maybe you can kill those bugs... My favorite is ginger tea, homemade and strong.  Get better guy.

BIU ya'll.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

Multi, is that your favorite? 

Having a smoothie with soaking chia seeds, flax seed, protein powder and oj and raspberries. If I live thru that I will go work out. I would rather take a nap.  

I need satori stat!  BIU peeps.


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I am smoking some gifted to me cindy....oh dear, it is a bit early to be this baked.
> 
> .



Hi again Rosebud and everyone else 

wanted to say that cindy is atop my favorites list for certain! Likely a tie with mandala satori!

Still have a half pack of joey weed c99f2's that have proven to be spectacutlar in the past......shared some with friends who stated it was the best herbs they ever had.

will always cherish cinderella!

peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

It will be fun to see which one you like the best.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 9, 2014)

Rose Bud,, i got one room,, computer, grow room n smoke ,, the same one,, but most of my company i don't have to worry about.  sorry to hear that u got to debug the room. n how that everything is going well for ya


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

Your a good bud, Lovb. I smoke all over my house and really need to stop it.  I like your idea. One room, close the door!  Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

LST, I guess. She isn't going anywhere you don't want her to. wow.

 NCH's SD must be pretty darn good to change your life. That is how I felt about Satori. 
That must have been a fun party with you guys, sorry I missed it. 

Good morning all. Thinking of poor Hamster delivering packages ALL DAY and night. Christmas is hard on some folks. We should probably just BIU one for Hammy.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

Rosebud,, it works for me,, n this way i control the smell, n don't have to worry ,, someone walkin in on me
 glad that i could help


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2014)

Very cool Multi. Can't wait to hear about the 1:1 cbd.. I hope you will journal this grow.

That sounds like quite a party ya'll had here stateside. Glad you quit the tobacco after. Good move, but hard to do.

Good morning  Bong hitters.  I will be vaping in my solo some....... satori...shocked aren't you. 

Have a great day!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 12, 2014)

hello all,, hope that everyone is high n feeln awesome


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2014)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

Grabbing my chainsaw this morning, got a few girls to cut down.:chuck:


BIU:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 13, 2014)

morning all,, n a happy 420 high to all


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 13, 2014)

multifarious said:


> 54 f and sunny
> looking forward to the wknd
> pulled the trigger this am and ordered my 1st, claimed, 1:1 cbd:thc beanz
> 
> ...



Awesome, I too have begun the stock piling of CBD beans. We can finally look forward to true pain relief here. Been a long time a coming.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Your a good bud, Lovb. I smoke all over my house and really need to stop it.  I like your idea. One room, close the door!  Thanks.



LOL--I smoke all over my house too.  I figure this is a privilege of age and owning your own home.  I like this freedom.  The only thing I really worry about is keeping the growing a secret.  There are a huge amount of people--a lot of them my age or older--in the little tiny place where I live that smoke.  I really don't worry about that much.  Besides, I  usually put up with their being drunk, a condition I find a little disgusting.

I think I am on the mend.  I am feeling good enough to put my little cabinet together.  Boy I sure do miss all the power tools I have at home.  I have some OG (choco OG x Orange OG) seeds that I think I am going to run down here.   Maybe I'll bring the BSC clone that seems to be struggling at my regular home base down here to see if I can nurse her back to health.

Multi--what is it about the SD that is so special?  Like Rosebud, I feel that way about Satori.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2014)

Retrieved the Da Buddha from storage.:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning All,

Duck, my pet peeve against the SOLO, is I take like two hits and want to hit it again and it has turned itself off. I have turned it on three times and it is the same bowl. On the other hand, maybe i have had enough and I should relax, nah.

Thg, i really like Sour Diesel too. I have purchased some of that oil at the dispensary and liked it.  Have you had it?
My solo went out again....shoot.

Biu peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 15, 2014)

morning all,,,   chilly morning down south


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone.  Weird weather here in big D.  We had to turn the AC on over the weekend.  Is it really Christmas season?

Job search (lol) on hold until after the new year.  This is my 1st almost wake & bake since July. 

The city is tearing up my sidewalk.  :-0


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2014)

High SmokinMom :ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2014)

HI SM!
You are practically a virgin after that long.. Welcome back to wake and bake, you have been missed.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2014)

Rainy Tuesday.
 But going to a Christmas party tonight.

BIU :bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

Christmas is not the same anymore for me


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2014)

C

H

U

C

K

Y

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2014)

SO Duck, tell us how you really feel!!! LOL..love it.

Lovb, what makes this year different?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2014)

32 and sunny

What should I do? bong, Vape pen, Da Buddha, or just roll one?

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2014)

roll a bone!

I'd join ya but its the weekend (and X-mass break) so "the little one" is home and I can't play (like that) till she's asleep.

ENJOY!

:48:


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Think I remember reading where someone was complaining that their Solo ran out of juice quickly. Same thing happened to me. Your Solo needs a new battery. Fixed mine right up. Arizer wanted $40 plus shipping. Found it for $10 with free shipping. When the battery got here, the connecting end was different. Had to cut off the old end and solder it to the new battery. A couple minutes of work saved me over $30. The new battery is sold for a r/c helicopter.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2014)

Chop chop says the woodsman.
CHucky and a sour diesel kush. 

BIU:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

Pcduck,, hows the chucky,, any  ??CBD


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

Good monday morning bong hogs!  That was my solo Yooper, so thank you.

I had a great weekend. I hope you all did too. How bout those Seahawks???wow.

Lots to do today...need to go to the post office? How tardy am I?  

Happy Monday to all of you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2014)

BIU like it is 1999 :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 23, 2014)

BIU like its 7:20 AM and you haven't gone to bed yet :bong: :huh:

just dropped a (single) Chucky's Bride bean ... testing a seed/sex theory over on MC 
:huh: LOL


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 23, 2014)

wake n bake people,, have a happy high


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 25, 2014)

wake n bake,, have a happy high


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2014)

BUI :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 27, 2014)

wake n bake
  hope tat everyone had a awesome christmas


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

cheers every one packing me a well deserved bowl of some icky sticky lol had a long HARD day kicking back :bong2: listing to some Black Sabath at max volume


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

Is anyone else glad the holidays are over besides the ups drivers? I am.... looking forward to taking down the stuff.. Our son brought us the flu I think... nice guy. ha.
Hope everyone had a nice holiday and can BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2014)

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

Morning all.  I still have a touch of whatever nasty thing got me this Dec.  Seems like I get quite sick every Dec.  Rosebud, take care of yourself and do what you need.  This has held on way longer than it should have. 

I transplanted all the plants I have down here (way too many--some them will have to go to my place) into organic soil and they are doing great.  Don't know what I did wrong, but almost everything died in the coco.  I am sure if I had not have transplanted they would not have made it.  So, my Chucky's are looking wonderful and healthy again.  I had 4 pop from 5 beans.  So hoping for at least one girl.  The CBD Durga Matas have not even been shipped get, so I have some time.  I hope that it is the holiday that is slowing Seedsman down...this is the first time I have ordered from them. 

Multi--maybe we could do something.  I know that there are a lot of people here who do not post up pics ever and some (like me) who do not post up many.

Duck, I will BIU with you this snowy cold morning


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

.

LOOK!  It's

Baby Jes... oh-wait, that was last week.

Baby New Year!!! 


Chucky's Bride


. 

View attachment PICT1114.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2015)

:bongin: some Chucky's right now :bong: and I am :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations on the new baby Joe.

Happy new year Duck.

THG,  mr rb has had a temp of 102...I am just starting it I think.  Is yours a cough? Ours is.

Why o why is there fireworks going off at 10pm? huh? or 11:14? They must not have scaredycat dogs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it really another new year?  They seem to come faster and faster...doesn't seem that long ago that it was 2000.

I shall BIU with you all this morning.  Cold outside.  It is snowing again..small lazy flakes floating slowly to the ground.  It is so pretty, but I am happy to be inside and not have to go out.

I have 4 Chucky's that are looking great...and 4 Hashberry....and 3 Satori....and 3 gifted OG beans....and a BSC clone.  I have to decide what to send back up home for the big closets.  I should try and get some pics up of this tiny cabinet I am using.  It is going to be quite interesting as I have never grown on this small scale before--36" x 20", just 5 sq ft.

Rosebud, yes coughing and chest congestion.  I am going to get on the nebulizer.  I had a fever last night, don't know how high.  I am dosing up with echinacea, zinc, vit C.  In the mountains, I think they have dynamite or mortars.  At midnight the ground shakes.  I worry about landslides.  My sis's place was quiet, but I am betting the neighboring town was tearing it up as their college team (the underdogs) won their bowl game.  Our dogs are afraid of loud noises too, Rosebud.  

I never was much of one to do the New Year's thing--we used to call it "amateur night".  And then there is the transportation issue.  My sis picked up a couple of  friends of hers last night and drove them home because the cabs were 3 hours out. 

Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

.

A family friend who NEVER (I'm serious) NEVER took vacation or a sick-day in 22 years HAD to take a week+ off last week. 

This is a woman who showed-up @ work 4 hours after being in a car accident, with 2 black eyes and a broken nose... STILL came to work!

Well, both her and her husband had the Flu and then hers went to pneumonia.  Both were under a Dr.'s care from day-2 of fever.

BE CAREFUL!
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks THG, nice to hear from you. Nice visual of the small flakes floating slowly to the ground.  Nice grow going. I am happy for you in your 5sq feet.  

Thanks Joe, I think i might go all wifey on mr rb and make him go get some antibiotics for the chest.  He is sleeping a lot.  I just asked son, the carrier of germs, to bring me some fresh ginger.. I live on ginger tea.  It usually saves me but I have been out five days.  Thanks for the heads up... What a woman. I would not have gone to work after an accident I don' think. wow.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have 4 Chucky's that are looking great...and 4 Hashberry....and 3 Satori....and 3 gifted OG beans....and a BSC clone. I have to decide what to send back up home for the big closets. I should try and get some pics up of this tiny cabinet I am using. It is going to be quite interesting as I have never grown on this small scale before--36" x 20", just 5 sq ft.



I work in 22" x 26" 

This is one 30" tall White Siberian. 
flipped to 12/12 on 12/20

I would guess 2 plants will fill your space nicely, 3 could fit but you would have to actively try to keep them small.

I would LOVE to see your cabinet (and I bet there are a few more who would too) 

GREEN MOJO for the micro GroW
:48:


edit:
yes, I HAD a major case of nute burn 1 week before flip (excuse for the burnt tips) 

View attachment PICT1120.jpg


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 1, 2015)

awesome joe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosebud, yes you should do all wifey on Mr. RB.  I think it is so sweet when you have someone you love take care of you when you are sick.  However do not neglect yourself.  Note to self:  buy ginger.

I used to be that way Joe and then I got old.  I think old and being sick or hurt make it worse.  I once was drilling a 2-9/16" hole through a roof with a self-feed bit and a Hole Hawg.  The bit bound up and kicked back when it hit a nail.  I did not fall out of the rafters, but the bit caught the brim of my hat and tore the brim off before it bounced across my forehead, down next to my eye, across my cheekbone and broke my nose.  The emergency room did what they could...closed the lacerations on my face with dermabond, set my nose, cleaned the deep abrasions, gave me antibiotics and pain meds and sent me on my way.  Frankly, I looked like I had tried to french kiss a Mac truck.  I then drove the 1-1/2 hours home to the mountains and if it hadn't been Friday I probably would have tried to go to work the next day.  I am smarter now.  And people who are sick going to work should be slapped before they are sent home for being so inconsiderate of others. 

Joe, Your plants look nice and green and happy.  I forgot that you were growing in a small spot too.  This is my first experience this small.  I was just thinking that I should get some pics up.  I am feeling better, except for that elephant sitting on my chest and the coughing.  Slept well and no fever.  I only have the bottom veg part done.  The top part, which will be for flowering, I will have to make doors for. I will probably use a friends 400W HPS.  It is a dimmable ballast so I can turn it down if I find that 10,000 lumens per sq ft is too much.  I will have to make doors.  I think I can scrounge the wood up in my sis's garage.  I will have to buy hardware and a fan and filter, but I can do all the work myself.  I think the number of plants will depend on how they grow.  This is my first time with Chucky's Bride and she is still too small to tell.  They are getting a lot of light, so hope they stay bushy.

Hope everyone had a great and relaxing New Years Day.  I know I did.  Weather looks to be warming up a bit next week.  Remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

You think it is sweet, let me tell you the reality... Honey, you need to go to the doctor.
No I don't. I am better, my fever broke.  Honey, you have been saying that for five days. I am better...ok fine...  So much for loving care.  Do get the ginger though. It saves me from pain and inflammation. 

 Geez thg, that is a horrible accident, i am sure glad you lived thru it.  My plan for today is to get stoned and stay that way... grumpy, i am. I am trying to go off a drug for vertigo and it is making me a real peach to live with.

I want my chirstmas stuff put away... i need to do that.  I will be smoking some I cookies this morning so that no one gets hurt.  BIU>..join me.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2015)

LOL ya, I ignored my wife's love (nagging) and didn't go to the Dr a few weeks ago... strep-schmepp my throats a lil sore but I'll get better on my own just fine.

as for the working through the pain I have just 1 story:
I flew from oh-high-oh to just outside Denver (this was in late 90's) where I helped a sales-rep setup a filing track system (filing shelves on a wheeled track that moves back and forth to utilize minimal space) for a Dr.  
THEN I had to rent a truck, pack ALL the sales-reps stuff (3 person family) in and DRIVE the whole family back to oh-high-oh where they were moving.  
Oh and 1 week before all this was set into motion, I had a kidney stone start moving... 
I think it moved out of the kidney while ON the flight and then it exited (peed out) WHILE we were doing the cabinet installation ...:huh:
Thank heavens it did pass, IDK how the heck I could have driven all that way with a stone rattling around in my bladder. 
:bong:

best get my butt into motion and go up to the Post Office and sign for that package from... the TUDE! :yay:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> My plan for today is to get stoned and stay that way... grumpy, i am. I am trying to go off a drug for vertigo and it is making me a real peach to live with.
> 
> I want my chirstmas stuff put away... i need to do that. I will be smoking some I cookies this morning so that no one gets hurt. BIU>..join me.



Hope your feel'n FINE, Rosebud !!

:bong: 

View attachment PICT1131.jpg


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 2, 2015)

guess i missed everyone again


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2015)

lovbnstoned said:


> guess i missed everyone again



silly, I never stop smoking throughout the day...
If I have the time to sneek down here and post, you KNOW I'm hittn' dat bowl too!
:48: 

View attachment alpacabowl.jpg


View attachment bowlcat.jpg


View attachment catbowl2.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2015)

No BIU this morning 
Off to see Leo. Someone broke into one of my rentals. Got to be there as they do a walk through first, then I have some repairs to do. 
32 and rain. What a way to start 2015


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

That is not good Duck, so sorry that happened.   I am glad it isn't 10 degrees and snow.

Joe that kidney stone...omg. awful... nice glass up there.. Love the kitty... 

Lovb, we are always here for ya...just might take a few hours.  
It is 18 degrees here this morning...brrrr
BIU peeps.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 3, 2015)

RB send some of that weather down here,, i could use it,, love the cold


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2015)

:bongin: Sour Diesel Kush :bong:
Glad I waited. This stuff lets everyone know ya got it. Reeks bad but gets ya really :stoned:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 3, 2015)

pcduck, I have to ask; are you a politically correct duck or a duck skilled in the ways of the gHz, cashe and motherboard?

Glad the timing worked out too.  
Nothing like getting "that call" from the lawyer or contractor right **after** you partake... 

You caught me with out my notes.  
I'm going to HAVE to call you back.

But LEO and crime don't stall like that. :vap-bobby_on_the_be

good luck with the insurance claim


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

lovb, trade ya places for a week.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 5, 2015)

Rose would love too


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

It got up to 55 degrees here today. I finally finished my RSO....outside on a hot plate in the wind. It was great. Natures fans were on. Finished really quickly after using the magic butter machine.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2015)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a new day...time to go back to the personal trainer... oh dear, that is a scary thought. She better be very kind to me today. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2015)

Do not let Chuck go to long. Will put ya down.

Top for bushy plant.

BIU'd and :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW Multi, that looks all trichomy... yum, i think. I have never had that before.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Multi:aok:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

55 here now, n windows open ,, i love it,, well i'm stoned,, so it doean't matter  hahahahahahahaahahahaah


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

I hope you enjoy that Multi, i have a feeling you will.

I harvested 3 Harlequin's last night... They were some nice big nugs. Can I just say that plant stinks and not in a good way. I will be making RSO with it for a person that needs it stat.  Off to Oregon this morning to buy  Everclear.

But coffee and I cookies before all that... BIU Peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

Morning all.

Lovn--wish I could send you to my place in the mountains--you would love it.  Cold and a lot of snow,.  Not like we get some years, but more than we have had the last several years.  It really is a pretty little place with lots of wildlife.  I am though quite acclimated to the colder weather.  I find that I do not need more than a sweatshirt until the temps get around 25.  

I have 4 Chucky's going duck.  I do not have a whole lot of head room, so I will probably fim them.  Hoping for at least 1 girl.  Looking forward to another morning eye-opener, get-your-butt-moving type strain.  The CBD seeds are on their way.  I have an empty vegging closet at my place in the mountains so have plenty of room up there.  And I have the option of setting up the 32 x 32 tent.

Multi--looks great.  I don't know what the Q and the W stand for, but I did figure out that the "ISO" was probably iso alcohol.  It really looks amazing!

Rosebud, I have a Nurse Larry almost ready that is so sticky I know it is going to be hard to trim.  Just taking a leaf off to check the trichs had be with sticky fingers!  I told the boys it had a week or so yet to go as iI want a bit more amber.  Brought the last of my Satori down with me as my buddy still has a little stash.  The other is a ways away, but the Boy Scout Cookie is turning out to be a nice middle of the day smoke and I got a lot off my last plant. 

Going to see Camelot tonight.  I went to see "Wicked" last year when it was here and really enjoyed it.  Now that I am close to "the big city", I am going to try and take advantage of some of the things it offers.  Also looking for a quilting class.  I am wanting to make my niece, who is expecting her first child, a quilt...haven't made one since my daughter was young...more years ago than I want to admit.  I do have to say that I am having no trouble at all filling my time since I am not working this winter...and (just as time consuming) don't have to chop kindling, haul firewood, and shovel snow.

BIU as needed!  And those of you working...it _is_ hump day.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2015)

Had to go into the office today, backflow check @ the property @ 8am... just didn't go to bed yet.  
Good thing I have a stash here and a vape for stealth.

I rolled the dice on a theory on how to tell if a SEED is male or female... picked the best of all 10 Chuckey's and went with just the one. (no room for >1) if its not female I'll be dropping a FEM C99 and play catch-up.  

9F and windy and finally SNOW!
:48:

EDIT:
I don't SEE what y'all are taking about of Multi's...
the last picture posted is mine back a page.  Am I missing something?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2015)

10 degrees outside
Need to BIU:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

Joe, don't know why you are not seeing the pic multi posted up.  Post 29690 has a nice pic of some QWISO.  Looks like some kind of shatter or something like that (I don't know these different fancy extractions they make in the legal states).


----------



## MR1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't see it either THG.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

It is called quick wash Iso QWISO. I have never had the pleasure.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 7, 2015)

multifarious said:


> Smoking some super tasty QWISO tonight


  yes, this post is just text to me.
 maybe a glitch to the work-around hackerman found for Multi's photo album issue.

THG and Rosebud are in "that group" which the sub-multi's album is shared with and you see it but Mr1 and I are not in "that group" so we don't see it?

(just guessing)

.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2015)

0 degrees -27 wind chill:hairpull:

Good day to BIU on the 20 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2015)

WOW, that is cold Duck...cold duck, get it...cold duck?  Busy day today, making Harlequin RSO...Christmas is still up, that needs to come down, but before all that I get to go see the 24 year old exercise physiologist... personal trainer that kicks my buttocks twice a week.  

You peeps that are in low temperatures, be careful..don't go out, don't burn down anything trying to keep warm.   Good luck you guys,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning all.  Bad inversions here, but not so cold.  Duck, I grew up in country like that.  A -40 wind chill was common.  And boy wind like that can cause some horrific drifts.  That is weather I have not missed one bit...well since I had to quit snow skiing that is.

Rosebud, I cannot believe how young some of these medical workers look.  I had a NP a while back that looked 12!.  However, physical trainer and youth probably go together very well.  Hope he is not kicking your butt too bad, but most of us old folks understand the need for it if we want to keep mobile.

Went to see the stage play Camelot last night.  I was just great.  We had great seats quite close to the stage.  I think I love the costumes in these Broadway productions as much as anything.  

Well off to the craft store.  My niece is expecting a baby late spring and I want to make something special.  Both her mother and mother-in-law both knit and crochet, so I decided to make a quilt.  I figure I will have time to finish it as I have so much less to do down at my sis's and it is only crib size.  I haven't made a quilt like I am planning for many years.....I wonder if I still have the old quilting frame somewhere.....

Everyone have a great and wonderful day.  Those of you in the frigid temps, take care and stay warm.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 8, 2015)

multifarious said:


> The QWISO pic is "not" shared with any groups.
> 
> Here it is again for joe and mr1
> 
> This was my 1st ISO extraction, I'm so happy with it that it won't be my last ISO extraction.



sorry, no picture in that post either
something's screwy here
 :48:

3F with 15-20mph winds gust to 30 
NO school today

----
IDK guys I can see my own pictures and (I assume) everyone but Multi's ...
-----
test2: (this is a pic in an album I just made and I can see it too





. 

View attachment this is a test(3).jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 8, 2015)

No picture here either Multi. Maybe it is just you and I Joe.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 8, 2015)

LOL ya... see, I don't roll THAT way MR1... thanks for the offer:48:
:rofl:


----------



## MR1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Haha, I had to think about that , sick mind Joe.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> WOW, that is cold Duck...cold duck, get it...cold duck?  Busy day today, making Harlequin RSO...Christmas is still up, that needs to come down, but before all that I get to go see the 24 year old exercise physiologist... personal trainer that kicks my buttocks twice a week.
> 
> You peeps that are in low temperatures, be careful..don't go out, don't burn down anything trying to keep warm.   Good luck you guys,


Haha. My Christmas is still up too. I did turn the tree lights off. At least the neighbors can't tell how slack I've been


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2015)

Freezing

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

I love seeing Christmas light up still.  We drove by some a business the other night on the outskirts of town.  They probably had a hundred or more trees lit up and it was just beautiful.  You are not slackers gannt and Rosebud--you just want to extend the happy feeling Christmas gives us!  I made personalized Christmas stocking for people this year.  I was at my nieces on Wed and she and her husband still have their Christmas stockings hanging from the mantle.  They said they just didn't want to put them away yet.  Nothing wrong with that at all!  It made me smile.

Duck, feel for you.  I just hate weather like that.  Hope you are able to stay in and warm.

Multi, I just can't get over how incredibly good that looks...and your first try.  How do you smoke it?  

Everybody BIU as needed and have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 10, 2015)

do u see all the snow florida is getting  hahahahaha


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Any glass collectors on this site?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning BHC:ciao:

Multi.. tin foil and a straw.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2015)

Good morning peeps.

 Well, chirstmas is in boxes but still in the living room... almost.  We were all pretty happy at this house last night with the Seahawks....fun stuff and I don't even like fb all that much. THG, could you hear us at your house? Guess we will be watching green bay today too....

I am smoking some I cookies and thinking about my second cup of coffee.  BIU  peeps.  And I am not getting sick, I am not getting what mr rb has had for two weeks, i am not. just so you know.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 11, 2015)

afternoon all u fello tokers:guitar:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 11, 2015)

darn avatar is not workin right,, the Smurf 's joint is suppose to be having smoke coming from it


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2015)

I am not a smurf, but my joint has smoke coming from it.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

PCDuck  hahahahaahahahaahahahaha


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2015)

-13 outside but no wind:woohoo:
Bonging Chucky this morning.:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2015)

We are having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave.
9 degrees outside:woohoo:
BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2015)

Duck, 43 years ago today it was 40 below zero in Anchorage Alaska. We got married. I didn't wear a coat..didn't want to mess up the dress you know. I know we don't have 43years left but i am hoping for lots more.
BIU, it's our anniversary.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to you and Mr. RB

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Duck. We had a very fancy lunch...wild caught alder cooked salmon....YUM...fabulous.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 15, 2015)

You got married the same year I was born. LOL

I don't know how you two did it, I know I would have divorced myself (if I could have) a few times over those 43 years!

:bong:Congratulations!!:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2015)

Joe, you are so funny. I was thinking about it this morning. I am so lucky as this guy has had my back for 43 years.  He never left, I don't think ever thought about leaving.. We were very lucky.  Btw, I had his back too. :heart: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2015)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

25 and overcast.

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2015)

:bongin: on some Sour Diesel Kush. Taste like you are eating the back end of a skunk

 BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr PC Duck, have you yourself ever eaten the back end of a skunk??? I sure hope not..But that certainly paints a good picture of the taste of your smoke...LOL

We are all about the Seahawks game today...  

I am thinking of not growing in the shed..I need to clone... I need to do a lot of grow stuff. I think i will just smoke this bowl of satori and think about it. BIU PEEPS!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 18, 2015)

lol 
I have so much to do but first... :bong:

NOT picking on ya, in fact I'm right here hitting this steamroller with you! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90PM4TLNgsg[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot Joe, now i have that song in my head.... Good morning BHC... It is time to BIU.  stat.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 19, 2015)

beats "pu-uush the little daisies and make them come up."
(trust me)
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2015)

Soil is froze.
Going to try no-till 

BIU :bong:

Then I got high:bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2015)

Well we got 6 inches of fresh snow this morning
A very good day to stay inside and just BIU:bong:

How's CB doing THG?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keep it south. No snow in Toronto. Just -16.
No bong hits till after school


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 26, 2015)

yup, all that crap is off to the east

good luck over there! 
they were/are making is sound BAD!
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2015)

Good morning BHC, Snow in the northeast, balmy upper 60's at the beach in oregon yesterday.. We are stuck in GRAY..... I hate gray. We always have gray january's..and i always complain.. 

Hope everyone stays warm and safe and stoned... Biu.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys and gals. Been along time . I been outta town working alot. Miss the gang. How is everybody?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2015)

Just ducky :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

Weedhopper, I have missed you.  How are you?

Duck, I am so glad you are ducky.

looks like some stuff I need to sort out this morning... a little confused..OH, i know, i haven't smoked anything yet..ok, now it will be better.  puff puff pass.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 28, 2015)

On my way home from college to do some bong rips of con kush. I need it payed $10 for parking still got $30 ticket FML


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

cubby said:


> Watchin' the house burn down.....:banana:



And this makes you so happy, why?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't lie.  I don't think most folks on this site lie.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I don't lie.  I don't think most folks on this site lie.



Nothing but the truth here, the truth in this thread is, I guess I was not Kool enough for this BHC, nor was I Kool enough for the tent growers club.

Guess I'll just stand on my own as one bad a&$ MFer over here. Maybe start my own Bong Tokers Club in another thread:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 28, 2015)

I do. 

In fact:

I never post anything real. 
I'm not really a middle-aged man. 
I am actually a 23 year old girl from Norway who is just visiting here from Chicago. 
I don't even smoke pot.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2015)

Cubby--there is no reason for this.  You guys have been predicting the demise of this site for a year or so.

You, not Rosebud are the one playing word games.  I don't know what happened to you to make you so bitter that you feel compelled to come on here only to bash it....If you have nothing positive to add, please just go away.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

Lyfespan, you are always welcome to this BHC... I heard that the tent club was missing... How is your new spot coming along?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Lyfespan, you are always welcome to this BHC... I heard that the tent club was missing... How is your new spot coming along?



I got all signed off this morning, going down to pay for my business license today.

MCD, Mantis Collective Dispensaries.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations!  GO for it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2015)

Just checking in.  It's been nice here the last few days.  70s and sunny.  Dusted off my flip flops.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2015)

SM, I am so jealous of your weather.  I has been gray here...not complaining too much mind you.  At least I'm not in the storm on the east coast.

Lyfespan--good for you!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2015)

Its 72 at 10:15 pm.  Looks like the high will only be 64 tomorrow.  Still, I'll take it.  

How are you thg?  The rest of the gang?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2015)

High SM:ciao:

Chucky's Bride :bong::stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2015)

Good to see you ducky.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

Good morning Sm, Duck, lyfespan, THG, Joe, stank, WEEDHOPPER and all ya all.

Today is a new day and I am glad as the last one sucked a little.

So gray here too Thg. and it is messing with my lovely personality. ha.

I am off to the personal trainer... if she gets too lippy i will just sit on her.

BIU peeps. Good to be here.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> SM, I am so jealous of your weather.  I has been gray here...not complaining too much mind you.  At least I'm not in the storm on the east coast.
> 
> Lyfespan--good for you!



Thank you THG, it's a long time coming.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Sm, Duck, lyfespan, THG, Joe, stank, WEEDHOPPER and all ya all.
> 
> Today is a new day and I am glad as the last one sucked a little.
> 
> ...



Morning all, just burned the purple black domina for breakfast of champs.

Rose I'm the one stop shop to weight loss, I know women's bodies and hormones inside and out. I can tell you that a banana,red bull, white button mushrooms, and asparagus are your friends in the weightless game.

Also look into progesterone cream, and a hormone panel.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 29, 2015)

did we break the thread? 

I can see the last 2 posts on the "last" page but something is not right... just me?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

No not just you Joe, i had trouble getting in here too.

Lyfespan, i am just trying to get stronger. Muscles... and I am getting there, but it isn't easy at this age. ha. Thanks though...


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems to be working OK, now.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

Strange worx now


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 31, 2015)

.

is this thing on?  tap tap tap


that's a PAX btw
:48: 

View attachment PICT1197.jpg


View attachment PICT1193.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2015)

BIU :bong:


----------



## BenfukD (Jan 31, 2015)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

Good morning Bong hogs,

IT is the day before the Superbowl and this state is going crazy.. in a good way. 
Went to a pot party last night...it was funny... two old couples waiting for the "adult kids" to leave so we could get on with our party... It was like being 15 waiting for your folks to leave so you could do whatever you wanted.   She had made two kinds of pies and we smoked till we were silly.  Good thing mr rb and I had each other to lean on, on the way home. Walked across the street was all. fun night.
Tomorrow.... go HAWKS!!!

Nice Cola Joe!!!! Very nice.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

trillions of atoms said:


> I am going to bump it up too... ive got my member number on my sig and my pipe entry on my avi- i will (if i dont forget) Post at least for one week out of the month a water-pipe of some extent as my avi for my dedication to the BHC, this will be the pipe i smoke out of for the BHC session.
> 
> it can be just a new "thing" to do....i guess LOL
> 
> ...


*
Don't remember if I put in for a number but, I am now . 1*3*9*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

Good morning super bowl bong hogs.  

Having some bullit coffee and smoking the last sad remains of cookies. 

Enjoy your day and GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

We have been lucky in that we are getting some sunshine!  It is a bit grey today, but Fri and Sat were beautiful.  Sitting sipping on some coffee and Irish Cream with a bowl full of Pink Z.  

Unfortunately, all 3 of my Chucky's Bride are looking like they may be male.  Not quite popping balls yet, but have that look.  Oh well....I did get the Durga Mata CBD seeds.  I do need some more up stuff though.  Don't know why, but it looks like I will have more males and less females than I need with this batch of seedlings.  I have a couple of Satori going, but don't know about them yet.

Have a great day everyone.  Remember to BIU as needed and have fun rooting for your team today!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2015)

6" with 7" more of snow forecasted.

THG: bummer if all males. When I started with CB I had 6 out of 10 females, but the weather was warmer.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 1, 2015)

4" on the ground with 8-12" by 4am Monday

:bong:

just hope it all stays SNOW!
looks like I'm going to ride the transition line between snow and sleet/rain oh-goodie!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, I do have several feet of snow at my place in the mountains, which is why I am at sis's this winter.  It just gets so hard to deal with lots of snow and keeping kindling cut, firewood into the house, and a fire going when old and living alone.  I visited there last week and I am getting homesick....and bored here.  May tough it out and move back while there is still a lot of winter left.    

Time will tell with the Chucky's.  I did split the seeds with someone else, so maybe if they get girls, I can get a clone or 2.  I was so looking forward to giving it a try.  Or maybe I will just order some more seeds and give it another go.  

Well it is a good day to stay in and enjoy a day of decadence and football.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

Well thg, i should hope if you split the seeds with a friend, they better get them planted and give you a clone...lol

My clones of harlequin are sucking at the moment...it is that point when ya kinda want to throw them away, but i know they will come around.. i think. lol  

I love coffee, i love pot, I love mp....


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I love coffee, i love pot, I love mp....


 
LOL

I second that emotion :heart:


EDIT
add pic
Needed to add the extension on to that mini bubbler... I got tired of burning my nose hairs lighting the silly little thing!

why the F is my flower room temp readout in C ?  
It's been sitting there on the desk for over a year, I look @ it 150 times a day, it's NEVER in C.... wierd 

View attachment PICT1199.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2015)

Cool stuff Joe. Let me go get my hooch and I will join [email protected]@.. Looks good there.

 So my boys the Seahawks lost..... Congratulations to the Patriots... she says bravely. 

Monday morning...at least January is over.. My daughter is going to be 40 tomorrow..how could that be? that feels weird.

HOw many weeks till outdoor grow starts? lots...BIU PEEPS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2015)

All good  here  Rose. Been busy, plus i havent been in a position to grow for quite sometime . Sure miss growing  and  hanging wit you guys and gals. Hows THG and everybody been? Good i hope.
Hey Duck, what up. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Duck, what up. Lol



I am :stoned::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh, Rosebud, it was just a heartbreaker.  But, boy the end of the game was not boring though...it just made me sad (don't really like Brady)  

Yeah, isn't it funny how your kids can get older than you.  Both of my kids are older than me now.  The daughter will be 44 in mar and the son just turned 41...how does that happen?

I am thinking about what I can get started indoors and when.  I have decided to use at least one or 2 raised beds for medicinal herbs.  And maybe an herb tea garden.  I know that it is still way too early where I live--got 4" of snow at my place last night, to start plants, but not too soon to start thinking about it and planning.  Wish I could have an outdoor crop of cannabis, but not to be.

Joe, most of those thermometers have a small slide switch that changes from F to C.  It is easy to push the little switch without realizing it.

Weedhopper, doing well.  Great to see you.  Glad you can find the time every now and then to pop in and say HI.  We m iss you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks THG. Ive known you longer then anyone. You and Andy52 are the ones that got me started growing with DWC's. Sure miss it. I will be back growing soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2015)

WH, well, that is good news. we do miss you.

I see you SM...Hi!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2015)

All they had to do was at least FAKE givin' it to MArshawn, even if you didn't want Beastmode pushin across that 1 yard. ONE YARD!

Just don't get it....IT's TIME TO BONG IT UP! 

I've been jumping through all these medical hoops so I can be switched to ACTIVE on the transplant list. Probably with three months I'll have all the necessary stuff done. 

That and I have to go in an get dialysis access...just in case, says my nephrologist. 

Been thinking about doing some OD also this year now that I have a MMJ rec.

I hope everyone else is doing fine. I'm so happy we could give Tom Brady something nice to remember when he's gone....NOT! ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2015)

Green Bay was supposed to be there anyways...

Hi rose. 

Our new puppy (11yr old golden retriever, lol) is so goofy and sweet.  I'm trying to fatten him up since he doesn't have much muscle mass left in his hind area.  I love him so much and hope he's with us for a while. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2015)

:heart:

Wish this one wasn't so blurry.  Cute still, though. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh SM, what a sweet guy. So pretty. And what does the little one have to say about him?

He looks huggable. Is he happy with you all? I wonder what happened to make him available... what a nice boy.

7g, that is good your getting all the stuff done so you are on the list. I am sorry you have to go through any of it though...  Could you believe that last night????  I really don' like the patriots..  You are absolutely right...what the hell were they thinking Pete?  Ok, i am done, we will look forward to next year.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2015)

Need to quit smoking Chucky. Chucky has made me re-do my kitchen and dining room plus clean all my closets.I am running out of indoor things to do.:rofl:
I need an early Spring:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2015)

I gotta get me some Chuck then Duck.  Sounds awesome.  Enjoy. lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 4, 2015)

got 1 C'sB in veg now.  
just need the clone to get roots so I can sex.

testing a theory that a female bean looks different from a male/herme bean

:48: 

View attachment PICT1086.jpg


View attachment PICT1088.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 4, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> got 1 C'sB in veg now.
> just need the clone to get roots so I can sex.
> 
> testing a theory that a female bean looks different from a male/herme bean
> ...


 
pcduck,
I see already she is LONG and strong... how short do you think you could get her?
I've topped once already.  I only have about 40" of TOTAL plant space. 
(top of the tote to as close to the LED as possible, fixture up as far as possible)
got to figure a way to get her crammed in there.. and happy 

.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2015)

I would lst . Does not respond well to to many toppings. Becomes wispy.

I do single colas or single toppings, 2 at the very most.
I have quite a bit more grow height than 40"


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2015)

-7° outside.
Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

Mom--what a beautiful dog.  Give him a tummy rub for me.

I have not given up hope that I am going to get a girl Chucky.  I may have to flip these to get them to show sex.  They are almost 2 months, but they did not seems to like the first part of their lives spent in coco....for some reason that I cannot figure out.  Satori does that to me!  If I do not get a girl, I am just going to have to try again.  So, duck, do you recommend single or double cola if I have head room rather than lst?

Oh Joe, we really wish there was some way to tell, but of all the things I have read over the years, none of them have ever held up.  I truly do not believe that it is possible to tell.  Actually I am not even sure that sex is determined at the seed level.  It does appear that different environments can produce more females and this would not be possible is sex is a set thing.  And of course, it takes a whole lot of trials to actually determine if something is true or if you have just been lucky.  

All my CBDs are fem--I have 5 of them.  I believe that I will start them all.  They are supposed to stay smaller (and my organic plants are usually smaller than my hydro anyway) and I have quite a bit of room in the mountains.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2015)

Woof! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2015)

THG....CB gets out if control if topped to many times.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2015)

SM, I love your new dog. He is just huggable.  Is he really nice? I love him.

Today is mr rb 64th birthday, i am playing the beatles when i am 64 for him. 

There is a strange orb in the sky that seems to light up everything with a golden rays. I am not familiar with this said orb, seems friendly though.  Spring must be coming.. I want to prune roses!!!!!Woohoo.

Hope you all have a great day and weekend.  BIU...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes Rose, he is super sweet and very gentle.  Loves everything and everybody.  He even kissed the guinea pig...

64 and sunny.  But too damn windy.

BIU everyone.

Oops, sideways again..lol. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Joe, how's the pax?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 8, 2015)

.

love'm both!

chopped it down to what could fit in a jar.
I was just (fan assisted) burping them. (jars not PAXs)



too much dog...

our new kitten: Mr. Stampy
:48: 

View attachment PICT1203.jpg


View attachment IMG_0423.JPG


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2015)

My heart melted when I saw the kitty.  Precious!

You just reminded me, I need to charge mine for tomorrow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2015)

SmokinMom here is my dog. 
He likes to play. 

View attachment IMG_20140907_163256_151.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice knees Duck.  lol  That sweet dog loves you, you can tell. What a good dog.

That kitty is the cutest thing ever... Sm more dog pic's, love him.

Husband turned 64 yesterday. i played the Beatles song for him... when that was popular we thought 64 was ancient.... it is.. LOL


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2015)

Today is BIU Monday

1


2



3

BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2015)

BadBoy t-5's suck.FYI


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 11, 2015)

wake'n bong... oh-my

:bong:  :bong:  :stoned:

allrighty.... lets go back to closing out 2014 TAX, AX, haxor

wait what was I doing?

oh-ya

:bong:


Duck,
Chucky was topped and LST'd and just started alternating nodes @ 9" above ground.
Need another week+ to "repair" the damage a ph calibration (or lack there of) issue I've had this entire grow has done but I'd like to think I can still pull this off in 40"
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Good morning Joe and Duck and all the BHC... I think the sun is going to stay for a day or two... Are all of you planning your od grow in your head like I am? 

Have you guys heard of bullitt coffee??? just saying...

Have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2015)

Is it just me or does he look stoned here?  :rofl: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, very happy and content....stoned.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2015)

Do you still have Howard?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, we do...I met a darling girl about 14 with downs syndrome, she was so pretty and so sweet. She just couldn't whisper...I came home and said, Howard, i met you in a person today... He sure can't whisper but he is beautiful... He is a fearful dog.. He barks at nothing... But he loves large, and loves the cat and his other dogs.. He has a big heart and we love him but want to kill him quite often. not really.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2015)

Sm. ..:stoned:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423675394.279733.jpg

Wish I was doing this......


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Is that yours Stank? Nice piece, i have never used one but it looks fun. Is that a hemp wick? I want to hit that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd love to see pics of your pups rose.  

Duck, I know.  I was outside with my pax and started snapping pictures.  Maybe he got a contact high.  :giggle:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Is that yours Stank? Nice piece, i have never used one but it looks fun. Is that a hemp wick? I want to hit that.




Yes it's a Hemp wick. It's a great piece of Chinese glass rose. You never tryed a bong with a perc in it? Mrs Stank hates it. She calls it a med waster lol . While she rolls a king size cone


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't laugh at me, but i had a hemp wick but not that cool glass holder you have, so I could never figure out how lighting that saved any thing... LOL...now i see there are holders ...got it.  That looks like a huge hit in there.. Those cones i just learned about last summer..they are huge.  
Maybe someday i should splurge... my dogs would knock it over ....


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423702621.531789.jpg

These pre rolled cones rose? Mrs stank only smokes these that's it. If she must View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423702692.687825.jpg
 use this on the fly to make on she will but complains lol . It's all you need even a tray in a pack of papers.

Should have gotten the lighter hemp wick rose View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423702765.191584.jpg


I got an extra holder you can have for when you get that bong and start taking huge rips View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423702824.854163.jpg


Have you been to a head shop lately? My buddy owns the high end shop pipe dreamz in my city.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 11, 2015)

WOW, what a rip.....back in the day i could roll like that. Great piece too, got yourself a nice rig. Props!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes Stank, those raw cones are what a friend turned me on to last summer. I roll joints well, really well..lol  not really they have a bit of a hump in the middle... 

I go to the head shot every month or so as i break my glass often. I am going to get one of those little things you are showing there..  Thanks for educating me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2015)

Cant remember the last time I smoked a joint. I use nothing but glass since i quit smoking Ciggs a couple yrs ago.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2015)

Wind chill advisory and a gale warning :woohoo:

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentines day all you sweet hearts.  Stay warm Mr Duck.. We had spring yesterday it was lovely..looking like we might see the sun today...here is hoping.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2015)

Sunny with an expected high of 75 this afternoon.  I think I'll go out and bask.  Rain and cooler temps tomorrow so I better enjoy it while I can.  

Biu friends!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2015)

-4° with a wind chill of -34°

I will not be out basking.

But will stay in and BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2015)

Morning Duckster. Cool here but not bad.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2015)

Good morning bonghogs.... The sun is shining, the roses are budding out, the crocus is blooming. I am smoking something called cinex from the dispensary... half Cindy99 and Vortex and I am having a great time.. Very up.. wonder if there are seeds. Gave the darling dread locks dispensary girl a big ole bud of satori...

Enjoy your day peeps... Duck. that is too cold. We had gray all winter, the sun makes me very happy.  In Alaska it was cold and sunny, here it is just gray all winter.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2015)

-9° outside but no wind chill :woohoo:

Rose last winter was grey this winter bright sunny days.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2015)

When does spring happen there Duck?  We are getting it early. 

Making some minestrone soup for a sick friend today...smoking some good stuff, sun is shining but cold..30, i guess that isn't cold for a lot of you guys.  BIU peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2015)

Brrrr duck!

One of my pear trees is blooming.

Hard to believe I was sunning myself in 75 degree weather just 2 days ago.  Now it's wet and windy at 30 degrees.  It's supposed to warm up a little, maybe 5 degrees.   

BIU on this Presidents' Day.  I'm actually related to a president on my moms side.  Kinda neat.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2015)

Which one SM?  I am related to george custer, but not real proud of that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi rose.   The father of the constitution, James Madison, the 4th president.

I don't remember who your guy is.. Off to google, lol.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 16, 2015)

View attachment 222603

This is my Dane. He is a mess. I've never seen such an emotionally sensitive dog. When he gets in trouble, he sags closer and closer to the ground the longer I fuss at him. Sleeps on  a couch. Weighs 165 pounds.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2015)

Well hey there big boy.... Look at those feet. what a nice boy. I have a super sensitive poodle... not my fave. lol  Thanks for showing us.  He looks huggable too.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2015)

Spring....I wish. Got to 6° for the high. Weatherman said no change in the foreseeable future.

Good news is my no-till seems to be working quite well

BIU:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn duck.  I don't know how you can stand it.  

Look at that big ol pup.  Cute!

Keep those bongs warm.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2015)

-5° this morning but the sun is shining and it is a new day.:woohoo:


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice dog, love Dane`s. Always wanted a harlequin one. Have had 2 Deerhounds, biggest dogs I`ve had. Remember watching a guy (many times) walk 2 Danes. The dogs are on the opposite side of the street as the guy. Trained to hand signals. Never saw the dogs miss a beat. Always sat in awe and watched. Best trained dogs I`ve ever seen.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow yooper. I could never train mine to do much.  I'm sure its as much my fault than his. He was ruined as a puppy by my wife. He can't go 2 seconds without begging for physical attention.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 18, 2015)

He`s a lap dog, right ? Wives and spoiling puppies go hand in hand. Have 2 Chihuahua`s now. Male will be 14 real soon. Had him since he was 7 weeks old. Off the leash, he`s the best minding dog I`ve ever had. Female`s age is unknown as she`s a rescue dog. Think she`s 10-12 years. A trucker found her wandering around the road in Mexico and picked her up. A real Mexican Chihuahua.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2015)

I am biu'ing like it is my job.:bong:

The grandkids are gone:woohoo:


----------



## yarddog (Feb 18, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> He`s a lap dog, right ? Wives and spoiling puppies go hand in hand. Have 2 Chihuahua`s now. Male will be 14 real soon. Had him since he was 7 weeks old. Off the leash, he`s the best minding dog I`ve ever had. Female`s age is unknown as she`s a rescue dog. Think she`s 10-12 years. A trucker found her wandering around the road in Mexico and picked her up. A real Mexican Chihuahua.


Genuine dog there!!  Heck no, the dog is not a lap dog. He would if he could though. I have the Dane, a beagle/cocker mix, a chow and four random bloodline cats. The Dane was bought. The chow keeps would be degenerates out of my yard. The beagle was free, love him but kinda wish I didn't have him. He is bad!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2015)

Here you go SM, 

Here is my 'kids'... The white guy is 12 and I fear he is slowing down. The black guy is Howard... He is still special needs...  and Kali.... the rescue that wants to run. She will sleep with me and kisses me and then tried to run away, the little blank. She is no poodle but she has taught me a lot. lol
View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2015)

I got a :bong1: and :tokie:

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2015)

Seems like you have all the bases covered Duck...I will join you shortly.

Sorry my dogs are so big up there.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2015)

How in the tarnation can they take children from a father, that does everything, and give them back to their mother, who is a meth/heroin drug *****?

LEO sent the father to the Judge to get help. Even Leo could tell that the exchange was messed up. Now the father is in jail for not turning the children over sooner.

Funny thing is she,  the mother, called begging the father to come get the kids as she could not provide for them. Later to find out DFCS gave her a choice..call the father, if he declined, foster care.Now he is in jail and they turned over 2 children that didn't want to go, to a drug induced *****...This is some messed up crap.

End of rant.



Just praying for the children.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2015)

That is horrible Duck. Horrible.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Rose.

I could tell horror stories about the drug induced *****.
Just hurts to much to tell.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2015)

Horrible.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2015)

BIU :bong: 

View attachment IMG_20150220_112734_717.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Sm, I took dog pictures for you and they are huge.

PCDuck, i would smoke that pretty bud right there. What a nice nug.

The sun is shining. i have new seed starter from Dr Earth hoping it will be better then the last crap I had that was ffof     I think.  Nothing was cloning, now i have  a heat mat and new stuff. so wish me luck to get my cloning mojo back.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2015)

I love your puppies rose.  Especially that goofy Howard of yours.  Chance is driving me nuts, he has bad skin allergies and his paws are almost raw from all the licking.  

They are saying we might get some winter precip Sunday night into Monday.  The kids are really hoping so.  I won't mind it as long as it melts quickly..lol.

Burn it up.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

Get that dog of yours some flax oil or coconut oil in his food.    Snow in Texas??? woa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2015)

Ooohhhh, great tip!  I have coconut oil and never thought it could benefit a pup.  Thanks.

Look at his poor feet.  

Damn sideways again. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2015)

He's still a very happy geriatric.   

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2015)

What a big smile... He and I are happy in our geriatric sort of way.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2015)

-11° outside, but no wind....yet.....calling for -35° wind chill later today.

 Good day to stay inside and BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2015)

man Duck, don't you dare go out there.   My gosh you guys are really getting it this year bad.  It is 23 here and I thought that was chilly.  

Someone on here said fox farm is made by monsanto... I think i might cry. It figures though.

Stay warm Ducky.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2015)

> Fertilizer Company
> 
> FoxFarm is a family business dedicated to producing the finest quality garden products available anywhere. We are proud of our reputation for uncompromising quality and supreme customer service.



This is off their web site. Does not say anything about Monsanto.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh good. I bout had a heart attack. I really really hate monsanto.  Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2015)

Crazy ACE Texas Weather has my n bones hurting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2015)

After 2 days of sleet and ice, the kids are finally back in school.  Kinda funny, but as soon as I dropped my youngest off it began to snow big fluffy flakes.  It should all be melted by dismissal, lmao.

I found an old brownie in the back of the freezer yesterday.  It's been there 5 yrs at least.  I ate the thing yesterday anyways and it got me high as hell.  Tasted like dog doo doo though.  

Biu, it's hump day.  Or hemp day...:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning bongers... 5 year old brownie huh sm? Oh well, I am glad it worked for you.
Snow in texas?  How's your dogs feet doing?

Duck how is it going in you deep freeze?  Got some baby seeds popping, it has been a very long time since i had new babies in the house... 

It is a beautiful sunny morning, but cold...well not cold cold... BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2015)

Heat wave Rose 16° with more below 0 temps to come.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2015)

I drove in Snow to work yesterday and when i drove home it was sunny. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Duck how you doing?  WH, was that a first for the snow?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2015)

WH did you see any snowflakes this morning?  I saw 4, lol.  They say we might get some tomorrow morning.  

Rose- he's not too far from me.  We had a super brief (20 mins) of snow back in November, and nothing since until this week, lol.  Sleet Sunday, Which became ice for 2 days.  A few hours of snow yesterday that didn't stick.  A bit of snow this morning that didn't last long that I never saw, hah.  We have a good chance to get some snow in the morning which won't get a chance to melt until Saturday afternoon and will become ice.  Been a wild week for us, weather-wise.  Beginning Sunday the temp goes up and except for a few rainy days then things will be back to mild.

Damn, sorry about that.  I'm high and rambling...:huh:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2015)

Trade you SM...-6° right now 28" of snow on the ground Spring is coming, so they say:rofl:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2015)

Duck, is this normal weather for you? I think i would move... You guys are tough.

I woke up at 3... smoking something called Mars... and going back to bed soon. I hope spring does come to you Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2015)

Rose...We are running about 27° below normal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2015)

BRRRR nice try, but no thank you..lol.

I bet all that snow is pretty though.  

Biu, tgif.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yesterday , when I got up, around 6am, it was 26 below zero. this morning it was 22 below. We have over 2 foot of snow on the ground. Sat here, in the cold and watched all of the snow storms cross below us. Funny as hell watching all of the bumper cars on tv, as long as no one gets hurt. My southern peeps ain`t used to slippin` and slidin` on the ice. Us northerners call it fun.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2015)

When I was young, I really enjoyed the winter up there.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2015)

That is way colder then alaska, i think we might have us some climate change going on. ha There is no snow in our mountains. It is going to be a rough summer without water...

Strange..and in February Duck....soon to be march. 

Yooper, i am glad it is fun... I want to prune roses not see snow.  Hang in you guys those are dangerously cold temps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2015)

I lived in Florida for 4 Yrs and LOVED it. Wish i could move my house there. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2015)

Woof! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2015)

-4° and 5" of snow coming Sunday, but it will be warmer.:woohoo:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2015)

Snow is starting to melt,,,,YEHAWWWWWW
I hates cold weather.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2015)

Chucky's Bride
Has got me 
high:stoned:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Mar 1, 2015)

dropping in to say hello, still going threw health problem


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2015)

Good to see you LOVB.   Welcome home. You need to get well guy.. Big hugs.

Smoking some cinex this morning, having coffee.. sun is shining, but cold out there. Life is good, lets biu peeps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2015)

Big thaw!   Rumor has it, might get to 70 degrees on Tuesday before getting chilly again.  Unfortunately it will be raining...lol.

BIU everyone!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

I want to be part of the club too, does it count if I used to smoke off some killer bongs ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2015)

You are a member Kraven, if you want to get a number you can and post it on the first page... But it isn't required. LOL...this is a stoner group, not much is required... Love this place!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You are a member Kraven, if you want to get a number you can and post it on the first page... But it isn't required. LOL...this is a stoner group, not much is required... Love this place!






Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2015)

:stoned::stoned::stoned:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 1, 2015)

oh my been a crazy day! 
the daughter (7 yo) was in rare form today... 
Everything turned into a screaming match. (trust me @ 6'2, 260+ I can make the walls shake when I get going) 

now its time for BIG BONG RIPS!! 
I'll get back to the vape another day, tonight is time for, well, see above. (BONG RIPS!!)
bong
bong
bong
:bong::bong:

(blow the stress out with each hit... mmmmmm, calm and quiet)


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2015)

We had a heat wave 40° yesterday and was 34° when I awoke. :woohoo:
Now back to reality...Temps will be dropping back into single digits

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2015)

Rain today and  in the 50s, sleet and snow tonight in the 20s. Freaken Texas weather.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning bong hogs.  That is still cold duck.

WH.. texas... what can i say?

It is a beautiful cold morning here. But the sun is shining and we had a pretty sunrise. 
I made some marijuana butter yesterday.... cleaning up the dump today.  BIU peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2015)

:bong::bong:
Chucky
:stoned:

BIU Rose :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2015)

:ccc::tokie::aok::joint::afroweed::ciao::48:Thanks Duck, i am thinking about rolling my last joint of I cookies. It is good smoke and I need it to tackle this house...

I will join you.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2015)

12° and BIU'ing :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2015)

More freaken Snow,,crap,crap,crap. Lol
Morning friends, wake uppppppp.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cold ? My thermometer says 21 below zero. Wife and I have doctor appointments this morning, so off we go.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 5, 2015)

Freezing rain in the big smoke high of 3F . Gonna need a bong hit of G13


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2015)

Good morning all.  24 degrees here this morning but it is going to be another sunny day. love that.  Thinking maybe i can prune roses this weekend. hope so.

Duck, i got part of this house cleaned yesterday....I am really into spring cleaning.. Asked mr rb if he would take boxes to good will and he said yes....so  watch out... lol, i probably just need to smoke a joint and take a nap.

Hope you guys all stay warm.... BIU !

ps, the butter i made turned out great, it tastes like caramel, salted caramel.. My neighbor and I put some of the butter in our coffee yesterday... OMG... was it good.. tasted like a caramel latte.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2015)

:bongin: some Sour Diesel Kush:stoned:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2015)

-3° outside and I have to work in it today Me and my big mouth, volunteering 

Biu:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 6, 2015)

ouch!  good luck, duck

taking the day off, myself.
dropped the whole 2014 package off to the accountant yesterday and I'm DONE for a few days now!

BIU!!  (bubbler-it-up)


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2015)

Duck, good for you, we need volunteers. Brrrrr though

Good morning Joe, how are you this morning?

I am making more butter this morning and I am keeping this batch for myself... Satori butter, for the coffee????I think i might have a winner here.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 6, 2015)

butter or coconut oil cannacaps ?
butter or cannacaps
still cant decide

It's been almost 2 weeks now I'm waiting for a C99 bean to pop up.  
setup another last night... never fails, I'm already behind schedule and then beans don't germ... grrrrr

oh well, not out in -3F 

14F and sunny now with 50's forecast next week 
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you remember to set your clocks ahead?

Biu :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, so yesterday was a lost day.. I ate too much satori butter. it did not make me speedy, it made me STONED.  I may lay off for the day... doubt it, but maybe.

Joe, i hope you guys hit 50 this week, ya'll need it.

Duck, did the volunteering go ok? Did you stay warm?

BIU, i will watch.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeepers sitting here :bongin: and just watched a commercial for toilet paper. The sales pitch was this tp was so good that you could go without underware when you use their brand. Am I :stoned: or is that just plain nasty?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2015)

Who needs underware when ya gots TP. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2015)

WH you must have seen the commercial.. lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2015)

36° and back to work.

Back to BIU'ing while at work

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 10, 2015)

.

oh-my



:48: 

View attachment bong-o-plenty.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2015)

WOA Joe... That looks dangerous.

Glad you can smoke on the job Duck.

Another beautiful day in our neighborhood.  Sunny..i love sunny


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 10, 2015)

The Bong-0-Plenty will leave you... dumbfounded, just staring off @ nothing but not to worry, your smiling the whole time!

:vap_smiley:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

I dont Smoke on the job cause I Eats my Meds before I goes to work. Yehawwwwwwwww. LOL


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2015)

:woohoo::woohoo:
We hit 50° 
BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

WH, i am just a total failure at edibles. I had a lost weekend after butter in my coffee... still not quite right. lol

Duck. 50 is great, did that melt all that snow?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2015)

I just grind, put in mason jar,cover with foil to seal, preheat to 270, bake for 30 min. Let cool before removing foil. And then i mix about 7 tenths of a gram,,with a little peanut butter and a little walnut oil,eat it,chase with water, and about an hour later it starts to kick in. Last me for about 4 or 5 hours.
ive tried different temps from 250 to 300 and found 270 at 30 mins the best so far.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2015)

Just checking in  high everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi SmokinMom, how are you? How is the dog?

Duck, i am smoking some LBHxBD8.... does that mean anything to you? It means almost black nugs, dark purple and a lovely taste and affect or is it effect?  Some of that will be made into rso for a mutual friend of ours... What a great grower he is. 

Going to hit it with the trainer this morning.  BIU peeps.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice to see the ladies in the smoking room.

Hello SM, hope you are doing well.  The kids grown up yet?

Rose, Go girl with that trainer!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

TC, i got biceps.. I got thunder thighs... 20 pounds leaner, thanks to you!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2015)

Been a long time since I have heard "thunder thighs".    Lol


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> TC, i got biceps.. I got thunder thighs... 20 pounds leaner, thanks to you!



Good for you  Rose  isn't it nice to get back in shape.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

Aw thanks Kraven, it really does feel good to be able to carry more and move about in the world a little lighter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Just checking in  high everyone


Howdieeeee


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

Morning BHC, i am off to a family wedding in Portland today. It should be fun, my brother and sister and kids will all be there and it should be a hoot. My brother is crazy in a good way. looking forward to seeing him.
Have a great weekend bongers! biu


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all.  It's been a while since I've been here.  Hope everyone is doing well.

The last time I was here, MP had gone away and it seemed everyone moved to another board.  Today, on a whim, I thought I would try to search for one of my old grows and "Poof!"  MP is alive again!

I don't know if anyone here remembers me since it's been quite a few years since I was somewhat active, but I do want to say it's nice to see MP is still alive and kicking.

Take care folks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2015)

I remember you!!!!!  . Long time no see.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Mom!!  I remember you as well.  :headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2015)

AlienBait said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!  This thread is still alive!   :holysheep:
> 
> How's it going folks?



^ 2-2010.

I had to bump this since it's still alive 5 yrs later.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey AB :ciao:

Holy quack we are to hit 60° tomorrow :woohoo:

Puffin on Chucky's Bride and thinking of cutting clones.
 Really need to do a Spring cleaning in the tents and work room first

Right now is a good time to practice for the :20 :bong:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

lol drug out the o'l bong.....took two rips and I'm jelly. Smoking the last bit of BF night shade, it's been stored for about a year now and it just gets better with time. Backing away from the bong now......:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2015)

Im watchen Red River with John Wayne and puffen on some Platinum.what a way to start my day. Yehawww Little Doggies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2015)

Alien, I remember you, too.  You will find that a lot of the members you knew are still here.  Welcome back!  Glad you stumbled back here.  We were rescued at zero hour.  

Duck--my Chucky's Bride girl is coming along nicely.  She is about 4 weeks into flowering.  I cannot wait to try some.  I just love me those up energetic sativas.

We've had rainy gloomy weather for several days.  I did a plumbing project for a friend the last 2 days and am just kicking back today and going to do some painting...ceiling first.

Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 15, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> ^ 2-2010.
> 
> I had to bump this since it's still alive 5 yrs later.



That was 5 years ago?  Where does the time go?

Weather here is sunny and warm.

Getting ready to start a new grow; Sannie's Sugar Punch.  Haven't grown anything in about 3 years.  Still smoking stuff I grew out 5-6 years ago. :vap_bong__emoticon:

Have a nice day folks!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2015)

Good monday morning Bong Hogs... I see sun this morning after a rain soaked weekend in Oregon.   Had the best time, danced my butt off... my butt is missing.

Smoked pot at rest stops sitting on a picnic table... smoked pot in my room at the hotel...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2015)

:bongin: like it is my job:stoned:


BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

It is your job Duck.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 20, 2015)

So what's going on y'all.......... :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

G 13 is in the house!!! must be time for a summer grow... Welcome home~


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning bongers:ciao:

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning Bong Heads


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning peeps... Beautiful day here. Got transplanting to do... roses to prune,,,but i kinda just wanna sit here and smoke pot and drink coffee.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 21, 2015)

Bong-o-Plenty and canna-caps :stoned: :ciao: :fly:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2015)

Sixteen roses done pruned...now for the front yard. :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2015)

Good morning everyone.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

Good morning SM, i was thinking about you yesterday. How are you? how is the kids, the dog, the husband, all that stuff?

Made soup for a sick friend.. bone broth cooked 24 hours... Getting new neighbors so need to screen in the porch so they can't see the grow... Mr rb is on it, thank goodness.

Duck, how are you?

SM, G13 was here asking for you... good to see him.

I haven't done the front yard roses yet... haven't recovered from the few in the back..
BIU peeps.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Good morning everyone. Happy Monday!


 

Good morning SM............ how's it been going.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning SM, i was thinking about you yesterday. How are you? how is the kids, the dog, the husband, all that stuff?
> 
> Made soup for a sick friend.. bone broth cooked 24 hours... Getting new neighbors so need to screen in the porch so they can't see the grow... Mr rb is on it, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


 
good morning Rose....... cyber hug.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2015)

Whoa g13!  Good to see you.  . How ya been?

Hi Rose.  Same ol thing here.  The youngest just graduated cub scouts and is now officially a boy scout, lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Whoa g13! Good to see you. . How ya been?
> 
> Hi Rose. Same ol thing here. The youngest just graduated cub scouts and is now officially a boy scout, lol.


 


I know a joke about when a cub scout becomes a boy scout....... I'll have to pm it to you........ I'm doing fine........ became a granddad and turned 50........ and staying high as ever.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

High SM, G13,Rose:ciao:

Biu :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

pcduck said:


> High SM, G13,Rose:ciao:
> 
> Biu :bong:


 
Hey duck........ :48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

The FDA has ok'ed GMO potatoes and apples:doh::hitchair:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

DUCK, That makes me so crazy. Mcdonalds said they wouldn't buy them.. Boy, i hope Monsanto goes down in my lifetime.. PLEASE!!!  Can anyone say autism? And it is the poor people that can't afford organic that are going to be eating this crap.. When will we care about the poor in this country and or food, what the hell happened to our food?? My daughter quit eating crap and lost 50 pounds no HFC's or anything gmo'd..... wanna know why we are a fat nation??? Look at the diet.

Lets smoke pot. and have an organic apple....sheesh....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

They sell ya crap food then tell you to take vitamins to make up for what the crap food is missing.

I would love to see monshithole fail.

Feed the soil, don't need vitamins.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

Even seasonings are highly pesticided... is that a word. Heavily sprayed. I had to buy organic cayenne pepper.. If food is medicine we are poisoning our people with chemicals that other countries won't let in...  They find glyphosate in feeding tubes and infant formula, that is round up folks, right there on that gmo'd crop your eating.  

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Monsanto also sues to the max anybody they find who makes seeds with their seeds.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey gang!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2015)

Shut the front door, Drft is home.. What is with all you guys that I think about and then here you are. Welcome home drft.  What is up with you, what are you growing this summer?

Lets smoke some pot, shall we?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

drfting07 said:


> Hey gang!


 


hey drift........:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Biu, Drift, G13,and Rose :bong:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm smoking crack........Green crack that is .


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

Hah, I enjoyed some Green Crack last year Stank :aok: 

Merlot OG for me today, but I'm about ready to take down a tent, so new stuff soon!  

BIU Bongers!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Grew some Psycho Crack.
Was not bad


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

I cant do the Green Crack,,messes with my Ticker. Only one so far. Dangit.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Grew some Psycho Crack.
> Was not bad



That sounds intense, hah! 



WeedHopper said:


> I cant do the Green Crack,,messes with my Ticker. Only one so far. Dangit.



Oh dang! That's rough


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

good morning BHC, a rainy day in my neighborhood, but not cold.. 40s or so.

It may be time to BIU...

What does your day look like?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

good morning bhc....... hope your all high as you wanna be.............gonna hit almost 80 in my neck of the woods......... rain tomorrow and cooler by weekend..........  hit it like you mean it......... no lightweights allowed in BHC.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2015)

Good morning bongers.  I woke up to about 2" of snow yesterday.  It is 31 this morning but we have sunshine--supposed to be 70 on Friday.

I am stiff and sore today--beginning to think that I am getting too old to crawl around in crawl spaces at all.  Doing a bit of work this morning for my car mechanic and then this afternoon, for my best buddy Jack.  

I think that it may be time to BIU, too!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

THG, it is just kinda stiff and sore all over this northwest today.. my knees are saying ouch! At least we know how to fix that.. BIU.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2015)

Lunch time

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2015)

Bong time :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll join you Mr Duck  

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 26, 2015)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2015)

Good morning bonghogs.. Nice day in the pnw today. If i can walk after going to the gym maybe i will prune a rose or two.

G13, nice to have you back. I missed you. Nice you came home.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2015)

What happened to Spring?
26° and snow

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2015)

Duck, it has to be back soon.  Snow? YUCK..

Sorry to brag, but we are supposed to be 70 today. It was so nice to feel a breeze yesterday that wasn't cold or hot, just right. 

Roses to prune for me today. 

I am reading a book on housekeeping...lol, look out, big changes when i finish this book.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2015)

We won't get out of the 60's for the next few days in the south east.........we always have a Easter cold snap.......... then it's on as far as garden planting.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> G13, nice to have you back. I missed you. Nice you came home.


 

Cyber hug sent your way Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2015)

What are you doing this summer for a grow G?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2015)

soon as I get the new roof on my house I'll been sprouting some Larry, Nurse Larry, Purple Buckeye, Satori and one more of Mandala's strains(still undecided which one.) I got about 10 of them.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2015)

You have ten mandala strains?  I only grew hashberry once, but i liked the taste of that one. I didn't think it was knock out, but i need to try that again one day. Nurse larry outside produced pounds for me last summer which is nice as I have a lot to make medicine with for folks that need it. It is nice to have a plethora of weed.  I grew Kalichakra once, but liked satori better.  What have you got?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You have ten mandala strains? I only grew hashberry once, but i liked the taste of that one. I didn't think it was knock out, but i need to try that again one day. Nurse larry outside produced pounds for me last summer which is nice as I have a lot to make medicine with for folks that need it. It is nice to have a plethora of weed. I grew Kalichakra once, but liked satori better. What have you got?


 

I'll have to look and make sure what all of them are but I know I've got Krystalica, chill-om (freebie),  Beyond the Brain, 8 miles high(freebie), Ganesh, Hashberry, California Dream(fem), Fruitylicious(fem), Hubble Bubble(fem).


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2015)

19° outside with 3" of fresh snow


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

Dang Duck you must live in Alaska . Burrrrrr.
Dallas is gonna be Sunny today . Yehaaaaaa.
Gonna have to smoke a bowl of Apple Pie this morning,,just got it last night.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2015)

Fairbanks Alaska is warmer, then here


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Fairbanks is COLD, oh no duck. You have been giving good advice this morning in your coldness. Must keep the brain fresh. Sorry, i promise spring will come.

G13, those are awesome strains, grow those puppies out..

We had rain last night and now we have sun and WIND.. there are wind advisory's thru the day.  soon there will be a dust storm. I hate dust storms.

We have an air cleaner that makes the dust turn white...it looks like it snowed in my living room. I think i will draw hearts in them.
Smokeumifyougotum


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2015)

39° and I am BIU'ing :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

Duck! that is a heat wave. we had a  beautiful day yesterday here, but i was running around and should have been in the garden.. Hopefully today. We had a cold snap right off the bat last October and lots of roses are showing winter damage and have to be taken off at the ground..  Actually easier then pruning each cane..  sorry that was boring.

Have a great monday BHC..Enjoy your temps Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2015)

After lunch BIU session :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2015)

wife took kid and herself, to lunch/play-date session!!
:bong::bong::coffee::bong::bong:

47F and windy

 71F on Thursday!?

Rose
any suggestions on pruning wild blackberries?
they were just "thorns" to me at first... ones that snagged my arm/leg while cutting the grass and attracted (what) bees (are left) ...
then they started to pop... BIG ol, tip of your thumb+, blackberries.
(editing in a pic)

they have taken over the wood pile (not that I use it) and attempting to take over (EVERYTHING) the rest of the yard.


:48:
PS i'm :stoned::fly: if you didn't notice :rofl: 

View attachment PICT1265.jpg


View attachment PICT1269.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

What a lovely sky! Joe, i have never grown berries i just don't have the room. First i would wear long sleeves and leather gloves that come up to your elbows... and go for it. Do you want me to look it up in my master gardeners stuff? I sure can.

Do they produce? I love blackberries. Let me look around...be back.

Here is a link that the extension office recommends. https://utextension.tennessee.edu/publications/documents/SP284-G.pdf


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2015)

oh geez lol  no 
NOT a big deal!

play date over got to go!

I tried to "LST" some of the vines last year along with removing most of the non fruit bearing ones... seems to have been a mistake, last year was bad.

If I had to put a # on production I'd guestimate: 
we pick a small coolwhip container 1/2  - 1/3 full every 2 days over a few weeks


fun while it lasted bongers 
:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Shut the front door, Drft is home.. What is with all you guys that I think about and then here you are. Welcome home drft.  What is up with you, what are you growing this summer?
> 
> Lets smoke some pot, shall we?




Haha Rose. I tend to do that. Ill always be here for the summer grow shows. Not sure what i will do this year. I have a ton of DD seeds put away. Some Nurse Larry in there too, Also put an order in for some mandala gear. Far Out and Kalichakra. Tried to find more Satori with no luck. We shall see what comes about,

 Im going to start any grow later in the season, Might even try vegging indoors and putting them out to flower.

PCDuck its good to see you back on the boards, I missed your homecoming, so from me personally :welcome: BACK  :yay:

:48: 

Sooooo..whats up ladies and gents? Did I miss anything? Whats growing?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

:heart::clap::48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2015)

High Drift :ciao:

I am keep the :bong1: warm :bong: :stoned:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2015)

What up Drift.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2015)

Good morning bong hogs!!!! Smoking some great stuff of Benny's. I sure hope he is doing ok.

WH, you are working again? the W word?

Duck, how are you? Did i ever tell you i am glad you are back on the bhc. I am. 

Looks like all the summer guys are returning.. that is big fun to see their grows again.

BIU, like you mean it.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 31, 2015)

sigh, the W word is in my NEAR future too... (looks @ clock)

48F and clouds 

time for 1 more (good) hit... :bong:

have a day !
:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 31, 2015)

4 caps and a vapor genie "bowl" for late lunch.
better finish-up before the BOSS comes around and confiscates all my stuff... wait,
I AM the boss! LOL

:48:

man, its times (and buzzes) like this when it really kicks in... if I lived in a legal state, I could turn this office into a grow room with 4-6 4x4 tents. 
Not really, the electrical panel doesn't look like it would hold up to that kind of draw but you get the idea.
On the other hand, I guess I could have all that @ my house.

GRRRRrrrr WAKEUP Oh-high-Oh!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Good morning bong hogs!!!! Smoking some great stuff of Benny's. I sure hope he is doing ok.
> 
> WH, you are working again? the W word?
> 
> ...


Hell,,,i aint never stopped working. My old *** will be working till i drop.:48:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2015)

56° with lightening and thunder.

But I got my work:bong1: working

BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2015)

:woohoo::woohoo:


BIU:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Rain,,,rain and more rain. Wake up guys and gals.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2015)

Morning WeedHopper, have you had breakfast?  Happy peeps day peeps.
32 degrees here this morning, there go the few apricots i had on the tree...shoot. oh well, next year.

Good morning Duck. You in good spirits I see. Is that because it warmed up?  I am ready to get this outdoor grow going, but i need to hold my horses... First of June maybe...

My first feminized seed ever is showing sex at 3 weeks.  Isn't that crazy?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep Rose I just had my late Breakfast. Scrambled Egg Whites,,Toast with Avocado spread,,and Pomegranate juice,,,and a Bowl.
Gonna have my Peanut Butter with Meds nxt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

Morning all.  It is snowing here--we have quite the snowstorm going on.  Brrrr 

Rosebud, I think that your apricots will be fine if it just barely got to 32.  We often have mild frosts up here that do not affect the fruit trees.  Several years ago, though, a hard frost left us with virtually no berries or fruit--got down to about 25 the end of April.  

Duck, I have a Chucky getting close to harvest.  I am excited to try it.  I sent you a PM about best time to harvest.

Hope everyone has a great Easter!  Got a big ol ham to go in the oven.  In the meantime, I am just watching the snow fall, toking on a bowl of Satori and drinking some fresh ground coffee with a bit of Caroline's in  it, chatting with my friends at MP.   Life is good!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2015)

Chucky

BIU :bong:





38°


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 6, 2015)

wish my Chucky'sB was a girl!
I'm just now flipping HIS replacement (April FOOL's day flip... seemed fitting) 
More White Siberian (poor me)

looks like it wont be below 60F (highs) for a week+ :yay:
time to swap off the snow tires 
:bong: as nessary


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2015)

What a messed up day.
I think I will re-retire.

Got so mad I had to nearly BIU constantly.

Did cut some clones of Chucky and the Sour Diesel Kush.
Waiting on roots, so I can toss the Mothers. They are looking pretty wicked.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 7, 2015)

pcduck said:


> What a messed up day.
> I think I will re-retire.
> 
> Got so mad I had to nearly BIU constantly.
> ...


 
Duck has roosted.......... :bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll join ya on the bong Duck :aok: Hope you're feeling better now 

Mmmm Sour Diesel Kush? Sounds awesome!!! I'm a fan of Sour Diesel and most "fuely" types. Does your pheno lean more on the fuely aroma of the Sour or the Earthy aroma of a Kush?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2015)

Re- retire Duck. Work is for the young. lol...not true.

I went to a birthday lunch with my 92 year old friend. I am just a kid!! woo hoo.  Time to bong it up stat.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2015)

I must be :stoned:

I think I sent the same pm to THG twice.
Or I am really really :stoned::stoned: and forgot to send it in the first place 

Oh well either way I am :stoned:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 7, 2015)

Baby GREEN mOjO for the clones duck!
Cant say I've had the pleasure of trying either of those strains, looks like they work for you :fly:

Bong-0-Plenty-ing it up tonight 
:bong::vap_smiley:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2015)

I need a :bong1:


BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2015)

66° @6am...unbelievable
 Forgot to change my exhaust, was106° in the tent


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow,,,ouch. Getter Done Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2015)

THG .... You chop Chucky yet?

Back down to 85° already WH


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

geez, from 0 to 60 Duck..man. 

Good morning Peeps..

Still spring cleaning. Doing books now...ugh.  I need to smoke lots of pot to continue, join me?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish!

Need to drop off some paperwork to the "court house".
Going to take a shower and change into another set of cloths before I go.
I'm NOT going to have some K-9 walking past and go ape-shiznit from my wake-n-bake-all-day aroma. 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck Joe!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

100.1° body temp... think I'll be out more than in today  

...now where's that bong?...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2015)

:woohoo:
We are having a nice sunny weekend.
:woohoo:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Take 500mg acetaminophen every four hours, in between every two hours take 200 mg ibuprofen. Take 2000mg on vit c and get a good b "complex" vit (one the has b3 b6 and b12 in it). The acetaminophen will kill the fever, the ibuprofen is for anti inflammatory reasons the C and B just jacks up your immune system. Seems like a lot but we do the same for our plants when they are sick, why not take care of yourself too....just don't jump under a LED :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Take 500mg acetaminophen every four hours, in between every two hours take 200 mg ibuprofen. Take 2000mg on vit c and get a good b "complex" vit (one the has b3 b6 and b12 in it). The acetaminophen will kill the fever, the ibuprofen is for anti inflammatory reasons the C and B just jacks up your immune system. Seems like a lot but we do the same for our plants when they are sick, why not take care of yourself too....just don't jump under a LED :rofl:



:rofl: 

Hey, thanks man! I was lucky enough to have the fever break this morning. I should probably get in on some ibuprofen... C + B.. I should be getting those from my Vitamin Water no? lol *checks bottle* yep, loaded! I don't know how loaded though, maybe it's not high enough of a dose to affect. 

I jump under LED's every night lol. I'm glad I have those glasses too, because being under the LED's and having a peripheral view of my PINK arms really messes with my head for some reason. <3 the glasses. 

Oh wait.. BHC?! Ok.. I'll pack it with some Pineapple Express!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 11, 2015)

geez go back to bed... yawn

Go figure, I HAD to be the fist on the list of gravel deliveries this morning.
7:25AM RING RING RING  "be there in about 20 minutes"
yawn.. huh? ok

took 4 caps figuring he'd be done about the time they kick in... :stoned: yep :fly:

wife took daughter to an activity so I'm a free man for @least 5 hours :smoke1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> wife took daughter to an activity so I'm a free man for @least 5 hours :smoke1:



YES! Same exact situation.... except this damn cold I have. Do you have a cold? If so, same situation lol.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> geez go back to bed... yawn
> 
> Go figure, I HAD to be the fist on the list of gravel deliveries this morning.
> 7:25AM RING RING RING  "be there in about 20 minutes"
> ...



Sounds like your day has started off good. Packs bowl. Deep Rip. Huge cloud, Coughing fit. Passes to you.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2015)

:banana::banana::banana::dancing::dancing::dancing::guitar::guitar::guitar::chuck::chuck::chuck::chuck::bong::bong::bong::bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

Wh, are you having too much fun??? I will join you now!

DGF, get well, and follow the RN's advice.. Rest, stay hydrated.( that is just a mom's advice)

Joe, enjoy your 5 hours of alone time,,,,nice.

OK WH, I am catching up NOW


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Go Go  oh did you see the roses i posted yesterday that i took when i was leaving work?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

No! are they in your journal? BRB  I don't see no roses..where are they?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Naa in the OFC, I'll repost them here.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh Kraven, Thank you. Oh man, i am just resting my eyes on those. Do you mind me asking what state you are in?

Love the red and the little pink buds behind it peeking out and a white on the left. Nice rose garden. Looks like it is in the south to me the way the canes look.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok so now i am all sorts of screwed up...better have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

lol yes ma'am i'm from the south.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

BRAIN FART!! I know where you are, jeez.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

~smile~


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 11, 2015)

.

Karma... daughter's little friend is coming home with them for a sleep over.


:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

~uh oh~ time for more caps


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 11, 2015)

side story
her friends Dad is in BAD shape and if we weren't in a bassakwards state MMJ would help him
he has a nerve "issue" BAD pain in feet/hands = LOTS of pain meds = -0- apatite... the dude is skin and bone working 7 days a week HVAC trying to support a (too big/not all his)  family.
He can't be more than 150 close to 6'

its really sad I cant hand him a joint and let him ENJOY a good meal and a good nights sleep.

/frustrated


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Joe would he be receptive, if so why not approach him and say you have an old "friend" who knows how to get stuff and see if he would consider some sort of edible that would be low key ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

Good idea. Obviously you have a friend that grows and helps people with pain issues.  It might really help his appetite, as I slug down the rest of an easter bunny. Good luck, use your instincts to approach or not. I am all about intuition when i suggest it to a patient.  Haven't been burned yet.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 11, 2015)

LOL think I just put away about 3oz of my chocolate bunny
nom-nom-nom

Oh my "smokers radar" is ALWAYS up looking for new friends
"neutral to against" it is my gut's call and its the wife's better friend's brother.
His sister (wife's friend) is no drink, no drugs, yes church... not sure if he is the same = I ain't going there 

but I AM going HERE :bong: :bong: they aint home yet :bong: :smoke1: lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

Packin' it up again. Tangilope it is!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

GOOD TIRED SUNDAY MORNING.

so, i read this book about tidying up. Mr rb is way on board as he has always been a neat freak, poor man married to me all these years. i am not a slob, but i do leave my clothes laying around. The closets are full to the brim. I have too much junk. So according to the book you only keep things that "spark joy". We have taken 10 bags just out of our closet. Mr rb is so happy. then we did books. that was traumatic. then we did paper. that was easy. threw away the whole file cabinet full and donated the cabinet. Today is cd's ..anything you want is on the internet... why do we need any cds? i have pandora.  
I just needed to share. I have a goal of doing the attic and garage. Yesterday our son went thru 4 boxes. He left a little tinykeepsake Annie doll of our daughters out on the coffee table and now Annie is a quadrapligic.  Thanks to the dog.

Ok, i needed to vent... cosmetics...check...on to cd's! yikes.  Sorry if i told more then you ever wated to know.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2015)

Re-amended my soil today. Should be good for the year. 

My compost is not ready but I can get some from the local farmer

 BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow Rose you are post 30,000
:woohoo:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> GOOD TIRED SUNDAY MORNING.
> 
> so, i read this book about tidying up. Mr rb is way on board as he has always been a neat freak, poor man married to me all these years. i am not a slob, but i do leave my clothes laying around. The closets are full to the brim. I have too much junk. So according to the book you only keep things that "spark joy". We have taken 10 bags just out of our closet. Mr rb is so happy. then we did books. that was traumatic. then we did paper. that was easy. threw away the whole file cabinet full and donated the cabinet. Today is cd's ..anything you want is on the internet... why do we need any cds? i have pandora.
> I just needed to share. I have a goal of doing the attic and garage. Yesterday our son went thru 4 boxes. He left a little tinykeepsake Annie doll of our daughters out on the coffee table and now Annie is a quadrapligic.  Thanks to the dog.
> ...



Whew I hate clean up days.....GL and make sure to get your blood level of ibuprofen up


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Grats on re-amendment PC :aok: 

Time to pack  this bong it's looking like


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, hope y'all are doing well and keeping those bongs dusted off.

Rose, there's a big rose plague going on in my city and everyone is having to yank theirs and destroy them.  Rose rossett? Something like that.  I have just 1 in a container and I'm keeping a close eye on it.  I'd much rather lose 1 plant instead of 10+ like lots of people.

Goodnight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Morming SM,,,HOW YOU DOEN? LOL That reminds me of the guy on friends always say to the girls. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Hops, I'm doin Ok. I bought one of those fitness trackers and it said I only slept 2 1/2 hrs out of 6.  No wonder I'm so fluggin tired.. .   How r u?

Biu everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

Geez Sm, i couldn't live on that little sleep. Why aren't you sleeping? Rose what is it called that they have?

Nice to see you. You need a 6 hour nap.

Good morning all ya all.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2015)

let me think about that a minute, 5am till 8:30am (counts on sleepy fingers 1,2, 3)
looks like I'm an hour ahead of ya SM :stoned:

:bong: (and/or nap) as nessary!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Sleep is very important SM to your health. Better get some sleep.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

Rose, it's called Rose rosette.  So strange driving around and noticing bushes have been removed.  My one little rose bush looks Ok so far, knock wood.

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....d-problems/diseases/viruses/rose-rosette.aspx


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Sleep is very important SM to your health. Better get some sleep.



Naps aren't any better, but atleast I've got a pretty graph!   

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

The rose disease looks horrible.. I hate plant virus... I have never heard about it and I studied for years. Wow. 

Please go to a sleep specialist SM, you can't go on that little sleep.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

I've already been dx with sleep apnea, prob had it my entire life.  Unfortunately, I get zero sleep if I wear a cpap mask.  I'm a tummy sleeper and that's just not possible.  Once I meet my yearly deductible I'll ask my dr about other options like surgery or a dental device.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

They have no mask nose pillows now. I love my cpap.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep.  My last one was nasal pillows with loops that went around my ears.  Very nominal, but no can do.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

No ear loops. They have come a long way baby. You need sleep.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2015)

You'll have to show me what you're talking about.  My last was a resmed swift and instead of having it go around my head I chose the optional Bella loops.  I don't sleep with a pillow so my face is kinda smooshed..lol.   But alas, surgery or dental device is my best bet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

Morning BHC.  A cold rainy day today.  I believe that I am going to be making salve today.

Rosebud, congrats on dejunking.  I am not sure that book would work for me--I did read a synopsis.  I truly have too many things that "spark joy", that are totally useless and just take up space (but they make me smile).  I think I have to be a bit more brutal than that.

Duck, I am enjoying the test bud I took from the Chucky.  The taste is great.  I have the rest hanging.  This was an organic plant and I just cannot seem to get the knack of keeping them happy the entire grow, so she looks a little bad.  She was starting to foxtail at day 53 when I took her down.  I have another one in veg that is getting close to being old enough to sex.  She (keeping my fingers crossed) started out in soil, but I put her into a 6" net pot and converted her to hydro.  She seems to be doing a bit better.  I can't seem to get a pic to upload...will see if I can figure out what is wrong.

SM, you need some good nighttime stuff.  It is so tough when you do not get good sleep.

Everybody enjoy your day and be sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2015)

Party animal. 

 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 15, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> You'll have to show me what you're talking about.  My last was a resmed swift and instead of having it go around my head I chose the optional Bella loops.  I don't sleep with a pillow so my face is kinda smooshed..lol.   But alas, surgery or dental device is my best bet.



hi everyone  

SM I have apnea also use the pillows, tummy sleeper, bella loops and used the over head strap one as well. While like you i rather opt for an alternative, but if you use the pillows loops and have the cpap hose up like if you had a medical stand for fluids, i use my mirror but it allows the mask to swivel and provides more comfort imo. But I am not a fan of it either way, whats that app you have on the ipad?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2015)

Party like a rock star SM

 THG...heavy eater she is. She likes her k.
A fruity/pineapple with a bit of cheese is what mine smell and taste like.

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> hi everyone
> 
> SM I have apnea also use the pillows, tummy sleeper, bella loops and used the over head strap one as well. While like you i rather opt for an alternative, but if you use the pillows loops and have the cpap hose up like if you had a medical stand for fluids, i use my mirror but it allows the mask to swivel and provides more comfort imo. But I am not a fan of it either way, whats that app you have on the ipad?



I got one of these, brand new, for $40 on Craigslist.  It's pretty damn cool.  

https://www.fitbit.com/flex

Sleep apnea sucks.  . I remember one morning a year ago that I woke up, bounced out of bed with a clear head and had energy all day long.  Too bad it happens so rarely.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 15, 2015)

ya i hate it


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, that's really cool!  How'd you feel after waking up from 9 hr sleeps?

I'm going to let my kid wear the band tonight to kind of check its accuracy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 15, 2015)

oh those 9 hours are what lets me live the other 28 days a month lol without cpap i was horrible, still waiting on my new batch of 9 hrs. lol as much of a pain in my *** the cpap is I will live with it if it will give me these chances at better sleep. cause b4 without it i'd sleep like hour by the hour.they give me a blood pressure pill for sleep called minipress


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

I sleep more than anyone my doctor has examined except for one man. I sleep a lot. He said I couldn't sleep if i didn't need it so don't feel bad. This is from the computer chip on the cpap. 
My claim to fame. I sleep.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 15, 2015)

haha i wish i sleep to hide from my brain lol i'd take hours a day off from myself everyday if i could lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2015)

What mask do you use Rose?

I've had 3 sleep studies.  The first one many many moons ago I couldn't sleep at all, even before they put the pap on.  The thought of being watched, listened to...the room was cold and I only had a light blanket.  I don't know how many times the guy had to detach me so I could go to the bathroom.  Needless to say, they didn't get a good reading and I had to go back a week later equipped with an Ambien.  They got a good reading and I had med head for several days.  I got the machine and several masks to try.  They checked in a few months after that and saw I wasn't complying and took the machine back..  Fast forward to 11 yrs ago, I went to another Dr who did another study.  It went Ok since I knew what was going to happen, a different place this time and I was more comfortable.  Still not a great reading but they got one and yay, another machine.  I was determined to comply this time, I used it every night for 6 months.  And every morning I'd find it on the floor.  I guess I got a few hours atleast since I don't remember ditching the thing.  I dusted it off a year ago, got the Swift and was determined to use it.  I don't know how many hours I wasted trying to fall asleep during that month and not being able to.  The second I flopped over without it I'd fall fast asleep.

I sleep.  Lots.  And never have insomnia.  Just very crappy quality.  Tomorrow I'll drag the machine out and take a nap on the couch and see what the Fitbit graph says since I'll have to sleep on my side.

On a good note, my BP is fine.  My cholesterol is great and I'm usually cheerful even when I feel like crap.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

You rock SM!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Gang!!!!

Leaving for Vegas tomorrow. My first time out there. 3 night stay, 5 FULL days. ill be back on 4/20.

Speaking of my first time out there, anyone know where i could find a bag out there??


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

What happens in Vegas,,stays in Vegas,,,yehaaaaaa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm green with envy drift!

Perhaps someone here will know where to find Mojave mama, surely she's on a forum somewhere.  She lives close to Vegas if I remember right.  But again, I could be mistaken.  

BIU everyone.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 16, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> I got one of these, brand new, for $40 on Craigslist.  It's pretty damn cool.
> 
> https://www.fitbit.com/flex
> 
> Sleep apnea sucks.  . I remember one morning a year ago that I woke up, bounced out of bed with a clear head and had energy all day long.  Too bad it happens so rarely.



kool just ordered a fitbit charge

:vap-Bong_smoker: ty


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2015)

Very nice 

I've read a tip to wear it on your ankle if you're riding a bike or on a treadmill.  The instructions counter that but I'm going by what happy customers say.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 16, 2015)

cool ty for the info can't wait to get it and get started!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2015)

What a nice day

Got some caps from a friend in a trade. Might have to try them


BIU :bong:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice Duck, hope you enjoy the ride. Would love to try some of Ston-loc's jolly ranchers myself.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 17, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Very nice
> 
> I've read a tip to wear it on your ankle if you're riding a bike or on a treadmill.  The instructions counter that but I'm going by what happy customers say.



bought a ipad to for the full SM effect. they owe u a sales commission btw ;-)


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2015)

Lmao.  

Ok so I blew 2 hits of weed in my dogs face tonight...should have done more.  It didn't help with his storm anxiety at all.  I need to make some edibles.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 18, 2015)

What a nice day 

Got a few strains from a friend in trade.  Might have to grow a Chucky's Bride out. 

:bong: as nessary 

View attachment PICT1299.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Ok so I blew 2 hits of weed in my dogs face tonight...should have done more.  It didn't help with his storm anxiety at all.  I need to make some edibles.


Benadryl will calm your doggy down.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

WOO HOO Joe, very cool you got Chucky's bride... Awesome. 

I am going to be getting some of those candies from Ston~. They are nice.

SM please don't give your dog thc, just cbd's don't want him to have a bad trip.

Smoking some GSC on the e pen this morning..   Back to not keeping things that don't "spark joy" around the house. Good thing mr rb and the dogs do spark joy.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Ewww all this talk of cleaning up...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, it is very heavy. Physically and mentally. If you don't want to get rid of something that doesn't "spark joy" then you have to ask yourself if you are hanging onto the past or afraid of the future... This is an amazing journey. Some tears have been shed and some laughter has been done...  Clothes were easy..books very hard.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Enjoy your journey, and I hope your experiences are enriching and heart warming


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Morning bongers--beautiful, beautiful day!  I just love spring time.

Joe, I am enjoying the Chucky's Bride.  I don't find it as uppy as the Satori, but it has a nice up, it is 1/2 C99 after all.  And it has an absolutely wonderful smell and taste. You gotta love a strain with sat characteristics that is ready in 53 days.

Rosebud....what do you do about things like an iron and ironing board...there are a lot of things I hate that I need to keep and tons and tons of things that I really really love that I am going to have to get rid of.  How do you deal with things like that?  Like, my daughter handpainted a beautiful carousal horse for me many years ago.  While I do not really have space for it now, I simply cannot get rid of it.  I have a lot of very specials things that do bring joy to me and warm my heart that I am going to have to get rid of.  That just makes me unhappy.  Right now, I am working in the shed that houses all my plumbing parts.  LOL--I am able to get brutal with those for some reason--throwing away a lot of the stuff I save "just in case" I might need it down the road sometime.  Oh so hard to let go of treasures.

I have a Satori ready to come down.  It is at 9 weeks this weekend and that is where I like to take mine.  Going to my friend's house tomorrow and help him lay new floor in his bathroom and then install a new toilet and vanity.  Today, like Rosebud, I am going to be cleaning, but in the shed where it is easy.  I do take a lot of breaks though.  Also going to try and get my outdoor water system going and plant some lettuce, spinach, peas, radish....anything that can go out early.

Did I mention how much I love spring?  Everybody have a great weekend and be sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Me too THG,,me loves the Spring and most of all my Veggie Garden. I also planted 2 types of Peach trees, one Lemon and one pomegranate this yr. yehaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2015)

BIU :bong:

 Wonderful day here. Sunny and warm.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 18, 2015)

.

SUP?
fellow :bong:heads

BEAUTIFUL 73F sunny day!!

just stopped by to 
:bong: 
BIU 
B4 sweeping out the garage and waking up the mower after its winters hibernation


ENJOY!!


----------



## yarddog (Apr 18, 2015)

Finished up one of my motorcycles. Still have a few odd and ends, but its street able. Been 11 months!!  Time to celebrate with a bowl of the good stuff! Bout to be chillin with the help of Bob Seger and Mary Jane.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Gratz Gnatt, get on your iron horse and put some air in your hair man.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

My Iron Horse hurts my ***. THATS why i retired Me and it (my Harley) lol


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Apr 18, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Gratz Gnatt, get on your iron horse and put some air in your hair man.


Haha, sorry ravenhead. Its more a plastic rice rocket.  View attachment 225197
 I may take it out tomorrow.   Been blasting around the neighborhood on it. Feels good to be on it.  At least I have another bike. I make sure to always have one road ready!  Nothing like a bowl, bike, and fishing rod. View attachment 225198


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> My Iron Horse hurts my ***. THATS why i retired Me and it (my Harley) lol



Ditto




BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right,,lol. My problem is,,i dont have ann asss anymore,,scratched it all off over the yrs.
:fid:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Figured I'd make my first BHC post in 6 years, finally.

59° and cloudy(looks like rains coming) here.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2015)

About time you showed up schoolboy, i am six years older waiting on you.. Welcome back home to the BHC.

Morning everyone... THG, my furniture isn't sparking joy.
Oh and if your iron is cool, it can spark joy.

Gantt, cool bikes, but i don't know if i need new glasses but I thought the red bike's name was viagra...sorry but made me laugh.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> About time you showed up schoolboy, i am six years older waiting on you.. Welcome back home to the BHC.



I'm glad to be back. Sorry that I had to age you 6 years, I was trapped in a DIY time machine. I should've known to not use duct tape and dollar store batteries[emoji13]


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4-20 bongers

BIU :bong:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 20, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Happy 4-20 bongers
> 
> BIU :bong:


Happy 4/20. Lucky me, I have the day off from work. Hopefully you guys are just as lucky. Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 back at yas.
Today is my Wifes BD. Very cool DAY for a BD.
HOPES YALL HAVE A BONGED DAY.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 20, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Happy 4/20 back at yas.
> Today is my Wifes BD. Very cool DAY for a BD.
> HOPES YALL HAVE A BONGED DAY.


Tell your wife happy birthday from all of us at MP!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 folks.

Don't know how happy I'll be after trying to fill my prescription today.  I bet it will be over $1000.  

Have great daze everyone.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you know it's Hitler's Birthday?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

$1000.00,,,,,,:huh::shocked::doh:
Holy crap,,what meds cost that much,,thats crazy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

cubby said:


> Did you know it's Hitler's Birthday?



Yep,,and he was a Paper Hanger too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 BHC!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2015)

Stupidly chose the wrong health care plan this year and must meet the fugging deductible before my meds are covered.  :rant:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think there is any right drug plan, that suxs Sm Sorry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everyone!  Hope everyone has a great day.  It looks to be a beautiful day.  I will be getting together with a few friends this afternoon/evening for a little party.  I was going to make hor d'oeuvres, but ran across for a recipe for salted caramel sour cream cake and decided that sounded just too good to pass up.

Beautiful and sunshiney again today.  Only have a small 2 hour job today...but for a friend who also imbibes, so I am just going to have a great 4/20.  And to top everything off, I have a Satori that I am trimming.  What a wonderful life!

I hope you all get a chance to celebrate this day appropriately!  BIU as needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like a great day THG,,and you deserve it. Think ill hop over and helps ya trim the SATORI,,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2015)

THG, happy 420. It does sound like a nice day. And WH is right, you do deserve a happy and stoned day.
My bff from high school stopped by yesterday and she brought some stuff another class mate grew. It was pretty darn good. I did, um, smoke her under the table. I kept offering it to her and she told me i was still a pusher...lol  

I have a lot of flower pots to plant this week. I got a bunch of shade annuals like canna lily and some other stuff.  I love spring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Stupidly chose the wrong health care plan this year and must meet the fugging deductible before my meds are covered.  :rant:


Ouch,,sorry i broughts up a sore subject.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok called the pharmacy and learned I'll save $200 taking the generic.  On the plus side it looks like I'll meet my deductible and the price should go way down for next time.  Only thing is I don't tolerate the generic as well but damn, when it comes to costs, it's a no brainier.

Ok.  Time to BIU.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2015)

Been :bongin: my brains out today

That cake of THG's sure sounds good right about now:stoned:

What a rip off SM..

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

LOL--my 2 hours job took over 4...everything takes longer when you get older.  It even takes me 3 days to get over the 254 hour flu.

But I had a great day.  The cake was delicious.  I did not have quite as much caramel as the recipe called for, but it was plenty rich as it was.  We also drank margueritas.....LOL--should have stayed with smoking.  Duck, the Chucky's Bride was a hit, everyone liked it.

It is supposed to be 76 today.  I think I am going to play in the yard today.  I am thinking I can finally get some greens and other early veggy seeds in.  It will still frost, but I will just have to watch the temps.  I need to get the greenhouse up on the deck, but don't want to until I get a big new awning I got up.  I cannot do that until I get some lumber from "the big city" to attach to the gable ends to support the awning.  I wish I was 2 people. 

Took a Satori down yesterday.  She was not very big, but has some incredibly dense buds.  And smells just great.  It has been hard for me to get reorganized with my grow after being at my sis's most the winter. 

Hope everyone has a great day and remember to BIU as needed!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2015)

Good morning BHC!

It is such a pretty morning ya just have to be happy. 

I am getting my first chair just for me today. Pretty excited... Now i have a ladies recliner like mr rb's big manly one.

That sounds like a fun day THG... I bet your cake was wonderful... 2 hour job turning to 4 sounds typical to me around here anyway. 

Having company later in the week, got get the place cleaner. ha.   Have a great day and biu like yesterday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

Me no worky right now. Waiten on my nxt Contract. Gonna mow my yard and pet my Garden Plants. I just love watching my Fruits and Veggies grow.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 22, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Naps aren't any better, but atleast I've got a pretty graph!



got mine yesterday, awesome purchase love it.!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2015)

How cool!  I'm glad you like it.  How's the iPad?  Lol.

I've been doing my best with the cpap.  It sure improves things but I'm still taking it off during the night.  My graph shows I do sleep better with it on.

BIU everyone, it's a brand new day.   

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2015)

Ha!  We both got 5 hrs 16 mins sleep last night...lol.

Also, do u have it set to sensitive sleep?

Don't know why my pic is so big.  Sorry bhc.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 22, 2015)

ya mines set on sensitive. also had cpap on 5.2 hours 100% fit real low ahi 

i wish i got 2 day shipping on the ipad mini it just shipped today  - but I ordered the fitbit scale to lol that shipped today to.

we almost had same restless totals to, half of 5:16 is 158 mins you had 50/50 that's amazing to the minute  

hehe almost a similar pattern to lots of it towards the morning


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2015)

:hairpull: snowing :cry:





BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 23, 2015)

.

yup duck, I watched some flakes fall yesterday while I :smoke1: and its even colder today.


here's a shot that might warm your heart  

No signs of problems but no signs of growth just yet either.
They may still be getting used to their new chemical diet VS organic.

:bong::bong::bong: 

View attachment PICT1318cc.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2015)

Snow?  Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 23, 2015)

Rooooose Buuuuud.....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2015)

My CB is showing life
My SDK is not 
Did all the caps. Need to be stronger.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2015)

Organic grow tip: Don't get your hair stuck in the blue sticky traps when you are on the way to get your hair cut. OWEY!!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 24, 2015)

pcduck said:


> My CB is showing life
> My SDK is not
> Did all the caps. Need to be stronger.
> 
> BIU :bong:


50g of sugar trim in 2 cups of coconut oil

C'sB 2 is showing new growth for SURE and is 2 days ahead in transplant.

close-up is SKD 
I saw root tips just starting to poke through the day I transplanted so I'm "hopeful" for sure! 


All 3 are in 4x4x4 RW cubes, scrap RW stuffed in the side gaps, a coco "lid" on the bonsai moms & beads to top it all off. 

Green clone mojo :farm:


:48: 

View attachment PICT1343.jpg


View attachment PICT1344.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2015)

What a busy day 
Harvested a bin of worm castings.
Brewing a new batch of AEM from EM.
Keeping an eye on my new tea brewer as it is brewing a flowering tea.
Cleaned out the Jeep and did the windows.
 Oh, I also trimmed up a Chucky

Lost a SDK after trans-planting
Glad I got a few more clones.

Watching NASCAR and BIU'in :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 26, 2015)

NAPCAR

I used to be able to watch a whole race... now its just a great excuse for a nap.

:bong: as necessary


--------------------------------------

@pcduck 
I'm hearing: 
- 200-350% stretch out of C'sB
- no top/fim 
- yes pinch/LST/HST
Have you had similar experience? 
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2015)

:yeahthat:

 I just woke up from my nap


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2015)

Pic of some Black Gold


W


O


R


M


S



:stoned:  

View attachment IMG_20150426_183025_222.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful Duck!!!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Rose.
But as you know, the worms did all the work. I just prosper from them.
So much better then store bought castings.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2015)

I use store bought castings cause i have no place to keep worms in the winter. Under my sink is tiny and there is no room. The garage is too cold... your thoughts Duck?

I bet they are  better. very cool.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2015)

Horizontal bin/ coffin style outside/shed with a light bulb for heat.

Store bought don't look anything like mine. Big difference when brewing tea also


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

That is a good idea. You think i can talk mr rb into worms in the shed?  I will think about that.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 28, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Horizontal bin/ coffin style outside/shed with a light bulb for heat.
> 
> Store bought don't look anything like mine. Big difference when brewing tea also



how do you harvest the goodies PC?
always been lost on that.
really tempted to start my own farm (this magical ingredient must be getting more popular, as it's getting more pricier here  )

read the main idea; newspaper/bedding for them, bit of dirt, add scraps, cover.
..but how do you get the goodness after?
i read to feed at one side, then the other.. to migrate them.
just don't see an easy way to gather it (or maybe i'm thinking to small scale?  -was thinking rubber tote)

i dunno, maybe it's one of those 'just gotta do it' to understand it better :stoned:
you got a thread anywhere at all?, or a link to where you learned from?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

:yay:  I have 3 Chucky clones showing roots!  I have had such a time with clones and wanted to keep this strain around, so was thrilled to see roots.

Rosebud, some of the worm bins have no odor whatsoever.  I think that you could have a small bin if you have the space and not disturb Mr. RB.

Oh, I excited, we are putting up a 10 x 12' awning on my south facing deck today.  It gets so hot to use in the summer, which is a shame as the view is so nice.  This will give me my deck!

LOL--I bonged it up this morning.....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2015)

THG....:woohoo:

Kaotic... I have a 5 tray vertical bin. They worms will migrate to the food. In my case they migrate up. By the time I get to my 5th tray, the 1st (bottom) tray is void of worms and just has castings..

The coffin style has screens and they migrate sideways to the food. This style lid lifts up to add food and material. Then the front folds out to harvest.

 Could incorporate a work bench and worm bin quite easily I think.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everybody


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2015)

High Krav :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a small worm bin that has vertical trays also.  I love how they just kind of migrate up.

Hi Kraven


----------



## Kraven (Apr 28, 2015)

I just lay down a piece of plywood 4' x 8' and in a month or so you can pick it up and get a ton of earthworm castings.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 28, 2015)

We used to do that as kids, it was easy to get fish bait there too since they all seem to crowd up under the plywood.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks for the reply(s)
guess i'll figure some sort of screening and segregate them. (don't fully understand the vertical one  guessing you pull out/clean the bottom one, then stack it uptop after)
will metal hurt them at all, should i be looking plastic?

sorry, noobie day i guess


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2015)

Kaotic.... you start with just one tray. When that gets nearly full you add a second tray and so on. In theory when the 3rd tray gets full the bottom tray should be void of worms and ready to harvest. After harvest that tray becomes the top tray.

I would use wood or plastic and try to stay away from bare metal.


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2015)

Hey Rosie, I took this pic just for you.  My sqrawny little rose bush only has 4 buds on it and this is the very first one.  It's so pretty, but is the center supposed to look like that?

Pink carnation in the background curtesy of my dentist.  

I need a manicure.  

Damn thing is sideways again... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2015)

Sm, thank you so much. I just got up to let the dogs out and smoke some pot and here is this beautiful first rose of the summer.  That is a beautiful red, and yes the center is full of gold stamens. SO pretty, with ruffled leaves.  I love that! Thank you.  You could enter that in a rose show.  Pretty hand too.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2015)

Nice SmokinMom 




BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2015)

Good morning Duck, you worm farmer you.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2015)

Morning SM,Rose and Duck Man.
Nice Roses SM.


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2015)

I think I got Chucky dialed 

I am :stoned:

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

kaotik said:


> thanks for the reply(s)
> guess i'll figure some sort of screening and segregate them. (don't fully understand the vertical one  guessing you pull out/clean the bottom one, then stack it uptop after)
> will metal hurt them at all, should i be looking plastic?
> 
> sorry, noobie day i guess


 
Kaotic, I have one like this:  http://www.abundantearth.com/store/canoworms.html

You might want to check it out--this will give you an idea how the vertical stackable worm things work.  I think someone also makes square ones that stack and/or there should be something on You tube on making your own stackable unit.   I always find some worms in the lower trays, but they really do a pretty good job of migrating up.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2015)

Very cool THG.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2015)

I have a 5 tray square worm farm. By the time I am getting tray 5 full, there are no worms in the bottom tray. Just a dump and fluff for me.


BIU:bong:


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

This worm farming sounds serious, maybe I outta do a little research to be better informed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2015)

Morning bongers.  Another beautiful day!

Kraven, it is actually quite easy, but a little reading will help.  There are some things the worms don't like much, like onions.  You don't out any dairy, meat or grease in there.  Try to kind of balance green and brown, as in a compost pile.  Coffee grounds with the filters go in there, as do tea and tea bags.  Basically all my kitchen waste that does not have dairy, meat or grease feeds the worms.  I have never given them cannabis leaves as this goes into the compost barrel.  It sounds like 5 trays work better than 3 as I have some worms in  the bottom tray. 

Duck, I am really enjoying the Chucky.  C99 was always a favorite of mined and this reminds me a lot of the C99 that I used to get.  I have some in a jar in my closet, I have one 2 weeks into flowering, and I have 3 rooted clones (woohoo!).

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

Thanks THG.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 5, 2015)

.

I think I over LST (or HST) my Chucky's  


Take a clone and start over or let/help her push through?


All that new growth has happened since the main stem damage but damn that looks bad (close-up) 

:48: 

View attachment PICT1393.jpg


View attachment PICT1390.jpg


View attachment PICT1384.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

Naa joe she is fine, thats a super crop and it will heal in less than a week by tomorrow you will begin to see explosive growth above the super crop


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

Geez joe, ya big meeny!  Holy cow... She will probably be fine but she may be ticked off at you for a while.. . If she gets die off you would be in trouble.  Healing quick mojo JOe.


Good morning peeps.

How dare a  cable guy want in our back yard this morning. Too much barking without coffee first.  I may have to pull Howard vocal cords out today.

BIU... I am.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 5, 2015)

.

It was a failed "pinch-n-lean"

It wasn't supposed to "open-up" like that or break connection to the main top.
(which withered and dropped off     that's DIE OFF!  ,.. effective topping her)


:48: 

View attachment PICT1358.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

Oh, she already did..ok, well this pic sure looks better. It is an art to know the pressure they can withstand. I don't have this art.


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

Wow joe, i did not realize that was an old bend, yea glad to see the next pic, looks like she is gonna come back ok...green mojo man.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2015)

Let her go Joe. New growth is good.

 Glad you like Chuck THG 

BIU :bong:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

How many of you actually Rip bong loads daily?
I have a China Mobious Stereo Matrix perc Bong as my daily driver. 

Who is the original breeder of " chucky"?


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2015)

Eskobar is the breeder.

I am doing bong rips right now 


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day... bongheads....

Lost my SDK hard to clone and doesn't like my soil.
Chucky is kicking it.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Happy Mother's Day... bongheads....
> 
> Lost my SDK hard to clone and doesn't like my soil.
> Chucky is kicking it.
> ...


 

good morning duck.......... happy mothers day to all the moms....... hit it like you mean it.......... no light weights allowed in the BHC.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day to Sm and THG and all you stand in mom types... 

I got a cool new jacket that I am wearing while smoking in my new pipe in my jammies, nice way to start the day... 

Spent the day yesterday with THG!!!!! WOO HOO... she helped me harvest and we took clones... she looked at the male i have in the bathroom, she like made a house call! IT is awesome.

Have a great day bong hogs!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2015)

Im so jealous of you guys being able to hang out and chill. Damnt
Happy Mothers Day,,, Girls.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 10, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Happy Mother's Day... bongheads....
> 
> Lost my SDK hard to clone and doesn't like my soil.
> Chucky is kicking it.
> ...


ALL of it?

My SDK is kicking butt.
I trimmed off >2" of new growth (x3) last night to keep her in bonsai form. 
I will get clone(s) once I make room in the VEG side and she grows back.

Those cuts were just above "pencil-tip (just the lead)" shoots, so its going to be a LONG time.

Now:bong: you mother's!! LOL


:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2015)

Yes, Rosebud and I had a great time and smoked a ton of bud.  We got into my Boy Scout Cookie and got quite laid back.  LOL--second time I have made a long-distance "house call"--I wish all house calls could be that fun!  We wish you all could have joined us.  

LOL--driving from Washington to Idaho-Washington, load the pipe and take a hit or two while sitting in the Jeep at the gas station (I wasn't driving).  Leave the pipe in the console for later.  Oregon-put the pipe in the side pocket, but don't stress about having it.  Take a hit as you want.  Idaho-hide all the cannabis stuff, put the rifle/shotgun in the rack, and get out the Budweiser.  It is so strange to be able to go from an enlightened progressive state to a backwards ignorant state so fast....   

Yeah, clones!  Keeping my fingers crossed that they root well.  I have some CBD strains that I think would make wonderful test subjects (please cloning gods be nice to me!) for LEDs.  

I am going to be a great aunt sometime today!  My niece is going to have labor induced today (we timed that trip just right, didn't we?).  

You all have a great day and BIU as needed!


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2015)

Still got seeds Joe

Congrats THG. Did ya take some Chucky to Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2015)

Duck, that was a very big mistake of her to forget the chuck!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2015)

> from an enlightened progressive state to a backwards ignorant state



Thats funny THG,i can drive for hours and still be in a BACKWARDS IGNORANT STATE. lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2015)

Well, Weedhopper, I call Idaho "The Texas of the West".  Jeez, even Utah is more enlightened than Idaho.  And, though not nearly the size of Texas, I can also drive through Idaho for hours--I am just fortunate to not be too far away from the Oregon border.  Gets me more motivated to get my place finished up and on the market...My friends who are also remodeling their place to move to Oregon put it this way:  "Working every day to make it look less like a trailer."    

No, duck, I did not, but she does have 5 Chucky seeds.  I should have taken a bit, I suppose, but wanted to carry as little as possible and after much consideration I took the Boy Scout Cookie.....which did kick her in the behind.  We did get pretty stoned, which was the plan...damn we have fun together!  I went to great lengths to hide the clones I was carrying.  You would have had to really hunt even if you knew they were in there.  They traveled very well--none the worse for wear at all.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 12, 2015)

what up peeps,been mia for awhile....computers suck,Im on one of my sons now thought Id check in and see how everyone is doing......been super busy with my new band,we are in the middle of our annual blke fest and have been gigging every night and day since last thursday.......hope everyone is great....BIU BHC....peace


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2015)

Hey mr first, how the heck are ya? Welcome home.

THG, that is a funny story about wa, or, and id.... lol

THC, Yes, i was smoking away on bsc and found myself pretty stoned.. it happens. Good to know the clones are so far so good. Cloning mojo sent.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Ok Duck, you got me, i am going to do a worm bin or two... Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2015)

Your plants will love you Rose.


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2015)

Morning BHC :ciao:

Dropping beans this morning, Lemon OG Kush, Purple Monkey Balls, and brap. Cut some Chucky clones too.

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2015)

Morning duck!  I have heard good things about Lemon OG Kush--have you tried it before or is this your first time?  I was so glad to get my Chucky to clone!  And (keeping my fingers crossed) after a week, the cuts I got last weekend from Rosebud are still looking good.    

Rosebud, I think that you are going to like raising worms.  It is very easy and they just love most of the same things that go into the composter.

We have some sunshine after about a week of rain.  Everything is so green and it washed a lot of the pollen out of the air--you can see pine pollen everywhere.  I just love springtime!

It is a little lonely in here, but everyone, BIU as needed and have a geat rest of your weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2015)

so the worms are in their new digs and they have coffee grinds egg shells crushed up, lots of moist shredded newspaper, some spinach some old lettuce and some bread. 

What else should I have in there?  I hear they like squash but don't know what kind.  Any sugguestions?


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2015)

No bread or dairy or onions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2015)

Cool Rosebud!  Worms are fun--raising them that is.  Also, no meat or grease, no strong tasting foods like garlic or cabbage.  I don't know that they need lots of wet shredded newspaper?  I don't think it matter what kind of squash--I found mine liked all squash.  Like a compost pile, I tried to give them a good mix of green and brown waste.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 19, 2015)

Look @ all the fun I'm missing using chemicals.... my little science experiment in a tote LOL

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2015)

Kill those microbes Joe! LOL, just kidding joe.

I thought the extension office said bread. hmm The only differenct in worm compost and regular compost so far that i know is no citris onions garlic, i put all that in my yard. What about ginger? I bet worms wouldn't like that. Plus ginger is a bacteria killer and we need bacteria. Should I go take the bread out?


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 22, 2015)

.

Meet the new (combustion) Love of my life.

At least it has a "hole" to(o) offset the ridiculous phallic mouthpiece all bubblers have these days.

The mini was ok, with extension... without it, it was a nose hair burner !  
but after two packs, the water was RANK!

The new kid in town holds 7,8 times as much water.
Should get a day or two between coolant flushes.

:bong:<--- you know I am! 

View attachment PICT0051.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

That is pretty Joe!!!! Very nice.

I'd smoke that with ya.  In fact i have a little bubbler i am going to go get right now and put some satori in it and HIT IT.. THanks

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2015)

Stress test for Chucky.
4 days without light and not on purpose.
Had a neutral problem with my electric that supplies the girls.
Cost me a 4 bulb t-5 that does not work. Hopefully I can fix it. 

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2015)

Just checking in...

Still raining.  I'm so sick of rain.  At least we are done with the drought.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2015)

Freaken rain knocked my power out for 24 hrs. Good thing my Bro down the street had a Generator i was able to use.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2015)

Been seeing it on the news.
Hope you 2 don't get swept away.
 Stay safe.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 1, 2015)

Smoking some more "average midgrade" in the little bubbler. Ready to get some quality smoke.  Sadly, I will have to wait until I can harvest my own.  Good bud cost way too much here.  At least that I know of.  And when I buy any, its really not much better than mid.  You all make me so envious,  haha.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2015)

BIU

:bong:



:bong: 





:bong: 








BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Duck, how did Chucky fare in the dark?


----------



## koldsurf (Jun 5, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> How many of you actually Rip bong loads daily?
> I have a China Mobious Stereo Matrix perc Bong as my daily driver.
> 
> Who is the original breeder of " chucky"?




Daily bong hitter here just cleaned up for weekend/pic:
View attachment TPhoto_00014.jpg

2 bowls:  1 super deep couch hitter and a bubbler bowl for ultra smooth.
:vap_bong__emoticon:  \m/


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2015)

Chucky doing good:stoned: Rose
Greened up a bit and had a rush of pistols form but then went right back to where she was.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Evening all, just dropping in to say hi. Glad to hear your chucky is doing good PC.

BIU:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 5, 2015)

Remember the bent over/broken Chuck? (duck)

It got better. (but does she weigh as much as a duck?)

went 12/12 on the 2nd

:48: 

View attachment PICT0067.jpg


View attachment PICT0101.jpg


View attachment PICT0075.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2015)

Looking nice Joe:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow JOE! You did nice work there. Good recovery!

I guess i better chuck some chuckies bride huh?

so, i am not proud of the fact that i ordered seeds while stoned the other day.. But it is true... and I didn't remember till they showed up... I am now the proud owner of Paypay feminized seeds. What am i going to do?? Chuck them with Chucky? It is too late for outdoor and too hot for indoor...hmmm any ideas? Is it not too late for outdoor?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 6, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Wow JOE! You did nice work there. Good recovery!
> 
> I guess i better chuck some chuckies bride huh?
> 
> so, i am not proud of the fact that i ordered seeds while stoned the other day.. But it is true... and I didn't remember till they showed up... I am now the proud owner of Paypay feminized seeds. What am i going to do?? Chuck them with Chucky? It is too late for outdoor and too hot for indoor...hmmm any ideas? Is it not too late for outdoor?



Paypay, gosh Rose never heard of her, if she is fem I say toss her in the yard and let her rip, she still has time to get to be a decent size I would imagine, when do you harvest up north, will she make late September early October? I'm gonna look the strain up now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

This is my new Fav
Rose Kush
A beautiful ivory-colored frost covers Rose Kush. The density of its trichomes makes it look like a frosted Christmas tree. This is a fully loaded and beautifully formed bud with well embedded trichomes. Rose Kush also exudes a sweet skunky aroma that is also delicate, fresh and floral, similar to the Diesel strain. Both meaty and satisfying&#8212;with a woodsy/smoky taste&#8212;this strain has a full flavor with a light, smooth herbal aftertaste. You get a  quick head change and will get the feeling of being able to tackle mental feats. Crossword puzzle, anyone? The experience is rejuvenating and energizing with the tingling feeling of a full-body massage. This well balanced bud (from Shambhala Healing Center in San Francisco) is best enjoyed in a pipe rather than a blunt. Rose Kush can be highly useful to treat the symptoms of insomnia, pain, stress, muscle spasms and migraine.




THC%: 21.07

CBD%: 0.39


----------



## kaotik (Jun 6, 2015)

could put em out rose.. likely be pretty lightweights though
..but on the plus side; if you clone them all, you'll be a step ahead for an indoor run of them (knowing what's female *i know; females seeds, but still   and even seeing how the smoke is first too, to see if it's worth the valuable indoor space/finding the best pheno)

just a thought  (really probably better off waiting if you got room)
*always a gamble bringing OD back in though too


never heard of them, and can't find much info.. what's the lineage?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

PAPAYA, not pay pay...LOL, sorry Kraven.... PAPAYA!!

WH, here I thought you liked her because she reminded you of me, since she was named for me and all.  She sounds a little too good to be true though, "energizing... helps insomnia? 

I love the name and the floral description... Who are the parents?

Kaotik, my friend.... I need to step away from the computer... Papaya... It was a lady from here,  YYZ's favorite.  I got a quarter ounce at the dispensary and loved it. It was conversational at first then you went night night. Loved it a lot.  

Sorry for the typing and spelling error.   I will pot a couple. thank you.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 6, 2015)

ah gotcha
benny actually sent me a cross with it a while back. i think gooey bred it (power plant x papaya x purple empress *i think it was )
can't recall much about it though.

good luck, hope the beans hold something as good (or better) than the quarter you bough  

you gotta try apollo sometime though, with how you rave about satori; bet you'd love it (i just finished my maiden run of satori, and apollo slaughters it   *and that's apollo11, and i think 13 is the better apollo)


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2015)

Rose  when I do my od I usually plant(clones) at the end of June, early July. I planted some Purple Bud(4u2smoke) from seed once on June 23. They ended up being 10'+ by harvest. I go late because they get to big otherwise.



 BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome thank you Duck.

Kaotik, so you grew and loved the Apollo 11? I don't know that one or the 13 at all. A roaring sativa I presume?   I have tried a few 1/8th ounces only a couple from the dispensary have left their mark on my brain. Alaska thunder was one. Haven't had that since.  I really loved the Papaya, and of course all the GSC are great. I keep trying indica's as i need a good sleep one. I hope i get a good Nurse Larry this time that finishes. I am going to put her in a pot so i can finish in the shed if i have to.  I will do that with the papaya as well. I have four of Benny's Black Dahlia x LBH that haven't sexed yet and one boy so far.  The girls better hurry up and show..

I am so excited for this summers grow. they have been a mess for about two or three weeks with bugs and root issues, ants.. but today they seem like all is well. Deep breath. yes.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 6, 2015)

yeah Apollo11 has resided in my stable about 4 years now 
i'm really tempted to (and know i need to soon, for viability's sake)  pop the last apollo13's i have sometime later this season (to like i mentioned for you; get ahead by knowing sexes of clones without wasting valuable limited indoor space)

if you see either, i highly recommend trying it (wish i had some of my **** apollo i crossed to send ya, guess that was before you joined DD)


funny; i'm always thinking "i'm so far behind" about this point in the season.. and later it's "damn did i start too early?"


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Bongers!

:bong: Romulan and BHO wax


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

Good morning Drft! How are you and how is your grow? what are you doing this year?

Kaotik, i have heard about your blank apallo... wish i had tried it. I know what you mean about being too early and too late. I think i will keep some more of my plants in pots so i can finish them in the shed in october...yikes, what a terrible thought.

 My garden seems to be mostly Benny's genetics..yay. one boy is going in the bathtub today to live out his life.

Duck, i will get on those seeds today! Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Morning bongers.  Jeez, I love summer.  Rosebud, I wish I was up with you enjoying your beautiful backyard and some morning Satori with the espressos you make so well.  I have 1 Pink Z going.  If it is a boy, I may breed him with a Chucky clone I have.  I love both of them.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the Z99 roots.  I wish I had a boy in my bathtub.....

I am the recipient of a beautiful big bong that had belonged to my nephew.  He moved to Florida and left it behind.  I will get a shot of it when I get home.  I also inherited a nice glass pipe.  So, I have a gorgeous new bong to show off here in the BHC.

I used to grow Joey Weed's Apollo (can't remember the number though) and really enjoyed it.  I cannot wait until I can grow outdoors with you all.  

Have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

LOL THG, i wish you had a boy in your bathtub too!!!! lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 7, 2015)

.

Ladies....

BIU :bong:

(honestly, I'm Vaping it up this morning) 
:vap_smiley:


PS
"Chuckey's Bride in a Pink Dress"?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Joe!!! How you doing? And of all the vapes you have used which is too numerous to say here, which is your all time favorite?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 7, 2015)

.

Crafty 

(not suggesting buying from there necessarily, just they have lots of pictures to look @.)

Its only "disadvantage" is a slightly smaller than most "3-use" battery life.
(other than that, IMO it's about perfect) 

The Mighty is almost twice as big and although has a MUCH bigger battery life,  it has an awkward feel/size to it.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

_View attachment Harley 6-7-15 009.jpg
_


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 7, 2015)

daylilies  ?

beautiful (regardless) You have an eye for flower arranging!

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice book Rose 
Oh and the flowers are nice too along with the dead president.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Joe, good to see you!

LOL, duck, I didn't even see the dead president.  Beautiful daylilies, Rosebud.  Mine are not blooming yet....and I suck at flower arranging.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

That was our niece's graduation present, the dead pres.
It is a great book Duck.
Joe, thanks I have done wedding flowers, it is fun. These went to the graduation party, but it was fun to pick them today.    They aren't daylilies, they are Asiatic,  or oriental, i have both and couldn't tell you which is which. My daylilies aren't up yet either, but close. It was over 100 here today. It is june wthell.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

Good moring peeps,

Duck, the worms are happy. It was 103* yesterday and they were in the garage so i brought them in the house. I hadn't fed them for a while but i stirred them up a bit and they have multiplied and seem happy.  I gave them potato peel and cucumber peel and more coffee and some red bell pepper... is that all ok I hope?

Going to be a cooler 102 today... Summer got here way fast!  Spent yesterday trying to sex plants... all i can find are boys...not happy about that. Girls are slower to show right?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep all good for worms.

My boys always seem to show first.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2015)

My dog just got a hold of a skunk and killed it.
You all probably know the next question.

 How do you get rid of the smell off the dog?
The smell is so strong it is burning my eyes and nose.

What a way to start the day.

Better BIU for awhile :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Deskunk-Your-Dog

Oh no Duck, that is horrible. I hope this helps.

BOng it up stat.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

How's it going Duck?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2015)

found this same recipe on several sites.
 In the plastic container, combine 1 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1 to 2 teaspoons of liquid soap(Dawn usually works best). Add lukewarm water if needed (for larger dogs). Mix ingredients well. The solution will fizz, as a chemical reaction is occurring. Use immediately - do not store. 
Do not soak your dog with water prior to bathing. Promptly begin cleansing the affected areas thoroughly, massaging the solution deep into your dog's coat. You may wish to use a sponge or washcloth. Avoid getting the solution in the eyes, ears or mouth. 
Allow the solution to remain on your dog for at least five minutes (longer if strong odor persists). 
Rinse your dog well with lukewarm water.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone
I sprayed him down with some EM. If that does not work going to try one of you all recipes.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning bongers. I am bonging some I cookies this morning. 

Duck, we need a skunk update.

I am just waiting around waiting for plants to take their sweet time sexing...sheesh!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Morning.  Yes duck, curious how the deodorizing went.

I moved 2 Durga Matas to the flowering tent under the LED.  I am excited.  I have a lot of clones in the vegging tent and may have to get rid of a few.  I think I will set my friend up with something small and easy for her in a spare bathroom in the shower.  I was thinking for her that a T5 grow all the way would be easier and not entail much to cool the lights.  I may stick one or two outside in the small ravine at the edge of my property.  The deer and elk use a higher trail.  

I cannot wait to try some I Cookies.  If you like it Rosebud, I am sure I am going to, too.

The salve I am making is quite in demand.  I need to find a source for trim and popcorn bud that is reasonable.  And plant a big chunk of comfrey.  It is quite an invasive plant, so I usually don't have much trouble finding people who want to get rid of some.  

I got a new dog, so have a vet appointment today.  She is a 2-1/2 year old border collie/heeler cross that is very lovey.  She is spay and has her shots, but I want her micro-chipped and want her to meet "her doctor".  She is named Daisy and is a very cuddly sweet thing.  Stays in the yard and has from the day I got her.

The weather has been hot, one day over 100 and in the mid to high 90s others.  It is not dropping down to the 80s.  Love summer though.

Everyone have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning ladies! :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Good morning Drft!

Thg, do you have an I cookies clone? I am afraid you don't.  

DAISY????  Welcome home daisy!  She is a lucky dog.

How much trim do you need for your salve?  That is great stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

No, I don't have an I Cookie cut--it was still small.  I'll try and grab one next time.  

has the salve helped you?  I don't know exactly how much trim it takes--I fill a quart mason jar with a mixture of trim and popcorn and comfrey in about a 75%-25% ratio and add as much coconut oil as I can.

Daisy is a sweetie.  I will have to post up some pics.  She was such a good girl today when she got her microchip out in and her toenails cut.  

Got a monthly swim pass--just got back.  I just love being able to go to the pool every day--it is just down the hill.  Can't really swim with my shoulder, but I am really good at floating.

Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a quick table discussion. Rose, duck, THG you may all be able to chime in here.

Im trying to make an organic 5-10-5, or something close to it, with single ingredient fertilizers.

I have Chickity Doo Doo @ 5-3-2 & Happy Frog High P Bat Guano @ 0-5-0

If i use these at their suggested rates on the bag (In this instance a 30 foot row for tomatoes) would i technically be using a 5-8-2?? Does the math work like that?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

That is a really good question Drft. Are the NPK's percentages? I should know this. I don't know if you can add them up that way, but I would certainly use what you are using.  I use a high P guano in every soil.

I think if you did that math it would go like this 5-4-3.. HELP


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes drift

I love EM.
Took dog swimming.
 Sprayed dog with EM.
Skunk smell gone.
Had to spray his face twice because he does not like being sprayed in face.

Amazing.

 BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Duck,,i didnt know what the hell EM was,,,now i do,,very cool product. Not sure how it worked in this situation though,,but i dont know shet,,go figure. 
http://agritech.tnau.ac.in/org_farm/orgfarm_effective microorganism.html


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks duck. I have so many single ingredient fertilizers to use up. Trying to find a way to feed without spending more cash on things i already can make.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

drfting07 said:


> Thanks duck. I have so many single ingredient fertilizers to use up. Trying to find a way to feed without spending more cash on things i already can make.


By the way Drift,,thats a cool idea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

Morning all.  Another beautiful day in the mountains.  Not too hot today.  

Drfting--I typed some big response to your question about mixing the nutes, but must not have posted it.  My basic response was that I am not sure that things work that way...where you just add all the number together.  If that was true, it would seem that something like super soil with its 12 or so ingredients would be extremely high in all nutrients.  Part of everything has to do with the speed with which things break down.  Some organic substances break down fast and are available immediately and some take a long time to break down.  I believe that is the magic of super soil recipes--getting the right mix of nutrients that break down at different speeds to become available to the plant at different times.  I believe that you are going to have to have some idea of how fast an organic substance breaks down and is usable.  

Glad to hear of a good skunk odor remover.

Duck, Weedhopper, Rosebud, drfting, you all have a great Friday!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2015)

I think if one box has a 5 P and one has a p of 3 then you have a p of 4. Really. I promise.

Duck You are the organic guru!!! Congrats on the skunk! I need to up my game. And I am. 

THG, happy friday to you, how is that shoulder coming?

WH, you and i both had thigh cramps last night.. this is what i used and it worked. Maybe you need to keep it in your car and take a swig. Gosh they hurt, don't they?[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Caleb-Treeze-Organic-Farms-Cramps/dp/B002TC661O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434122583&sr=8-1&keywords=stops+leg+and+foot+cramps+in+about+one+minute&pebp=1434122583882&perid=3CC2F1D75D194DC09138[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Rose i got same stuff,,its made by the AMISH. Almost the exact same formula they use for Acid Reflux,,same bottle even,,lol. Mostly Apple Cider vinegar. 
And yes they hurt like hell,,especially when your driving in Dalas Traffic.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2015)

They say it is because we are dehydrated... I used that amish stuff last night and it worked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Yep,,mine was al dehydration. I had been working in hot *** Stairwells all week. Lost so much fluid it was rediculous. I was peeing Gold bars..lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2015)

Duck how did the Em take away the skunk junk?  I don' t  understand how that works.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I think if one box has a 5 P and one has a p of 3 then you have a p of 4. Really. I promise.
> 
> Duck You are the organic guru!!! Congrats on the skunk! I need to up my game. And I am.
> 
> ...


 
Then we have to average the numbers because we have 2 different sources of nutrients--add the numbers divide by 2.  If we are averaging the numbers--5+3=8 divided by the 2 to get 4 then we would have to average the other numbers..5+0=5 divided by 2=2.5.  Then it wouldn't it be 2.5-4-2.5 wouldn't it?  If you average on of the nutrients, you would have to average the other 2 also?

Shoulder not doing great.  I got another opinion.  He recommended that I see a sports medicine doc who is not a surgeon, so he looks for non surgical options.  Need a referral, so am getting that lined up. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Duck how did the Em take away the skunk junk?  I don' t  understand how that works.



Not sure myself, but I am thinking either the bacteria(EM) ate the source of the stink or the extremely low pH neutralized it.

Crawlspace plumbing sucks
Gonna need to BIU massively before I do the crab crawl this morning.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2015)

Well that is just great that it worked so well.. Fungi and EM's will take over the world.  I had twins yesterday as posted in the journal..your thoughts? I may have to just pull the baby I bet...shoot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2015)

Morning bongers.  I just have got to get a pic of my new bong.  It is huge and came with a pillow thing to transport it in.  I haven't used it yet.  It was given to me.

Oh duck, you do have my sympathies.  If I was Queen of the World, every contractor or person who built a house should have to spend a day in their own crawl spaces.  They would be bigger and nicer.  Under a place a few weeks ago that I was on my elbows and  pushing myself forward with my toes.  Had to be lined up in a joist bay to even turn over.  Plumbing is not for the claustrophobic.

Another beautiful day in paradise.  Temps in the mid 80s today.  Going to take the 4 wheeler out for a run and enjoy the day.  you all have a great day, too.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 13, 2015)

sounds like fun!

I'm going to cut the grass while the kid and wife try to not be sick.
Another stomach thing... that's 2 in one month (for them)

:bong: as necessary or vape... hitting Mighty now that I got that NASTY CBD oil taste out of it... no wonder it's legal, it tastes absolutely XXXXXXX !


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2015)

Lemon OG Kush just transplanted 

View attachment IMG_20150614_072314_275.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Bong HOGS!  I still miss Cheffy.  he used to say Bonghogs. 

Nice plant Duck, very pretty.

THG, show us your new present...

Joe, what up with those people you live with being sick again. I hope you don't get it again.

Had a very long talk with our Bosnian neighbors yesterday, we are so lucky to live in this country.. I am thankful this morning. They had to eat leaves to stay alive. And probably not good leaves.... 
BIU!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 14, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Lemon OG Kush just transplanted


 
That looks like it came from: A Fem bean from a DNA breeder pack ?  :aok:
(no room for months and months, thanks for the offer)

:bong:


C'sB is 2 weeks in and stretching: going, going... (when does it stop?)

Thinking about getting a SDK (Sour Diesel Kush) cut going as my next go-around.
:48:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 14, 2015)

Lemon OG looks good PC.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Bongers.  I do miss cheffy, too calling us bonghogs.

Duck, lemon Kush looks great.  I have heard good things about the strain.  The crawl space plumbing must have gone okay?  Hope you treated yourself appropriately well after the job was finished.

Oh Joe, take care of your family, but try not to get sick yourself.  I hope the Mrs and the little one escape it.  You might try ginger for their tummies.  It is just a wonderful root--I read somewhere it is one of the few foods that truly deserve the title "Superfood".  I put a couple of CBDs into the flowering tent about a week ago.  One looks good, one is looking very sick.  They are in the same res, so I don't have any idea what is wrong.  Mine are not stretching much--must be strain related.    

Rosebud, I will get a pic of the bong up soon.  Also need to get a picture of Daisy up.  She is just a sweetheart.  House guest for the last week and going home tomorrow.  She has been wonderful, but when you are used to being alone most of the time, it is hard to get used to not running around in your underwear and burping whenever you want....jeez, I sound like a gross ol' guy don't I?

Kraven--hope you are doing well.  The Lemon Kush does look great.

Have a great day everyone.,  Mid 80s again today.  Got a lot of running around today and looking at stuff.  But otherwise a mellow day.  I hope that you all have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2015)

:bong:

What journal Rose? Or have you culled already?

Joe, I will let ya know. I have been looking for a strong lemon.

THG, I think we are both to old to be doing the crawlspace slide. Got it done but the body is taking longer. Funny thing is I did  the no room crawlspace(used a shovel at times) with no injuries. 3 days later out in the wide outdoors I burnt the you know what out of my thumb using mapp while burning some rope that was wound around the main shaft of a wood chipper. Been a week and still blistered up.

I neglected Chucky She started to eat herself:shocked:  Can hardly wait to see what the high is like.

BIU :bong:



:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is the baby twins. They are both holding on... Umbra says natural selection, so i haven't done anything yet.. Here i will get a new pic.  View attachment twin 001.jpg


View attachment twin 002.jpg


View attachment twin 003.jpg


View attachment twin 004.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought you got rid of it a few days ago...it seems to be holding on...wonder if it's taking energy away from the bigger, maybe slowing its vigor ? Or if the bigger is actually feeding the smaller? weird, curious to see how it turns out Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Kraven, how was your day? Are you getting the hang of the new job?

Yes, i was wondering the same thing, that is why i took a pic of both seedlings. The bigger twin may look a little less stellar than her sister w/out a twin.  I will watch it. I don't see it having a happy ending, but i didn't think it would live this long. Not sure if they are shared a seed or what or how they are connected. I guess i could do a laparoscope and see. LOL

How bout that big boy?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 24, 2015)

.

w00t w00t

Cuttings of Chucky's Bride #2 (keep the genetics in a bonsai-mom) and a cut off a current bonsai-mom, Sour Diesel Kush both popped roots yesterday

:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2015)

:woohoo: Joe

Be careful Rose. 110° to hot for me.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Good morning Guys

way to go Joe!

Duck, that is too hot for most... My poor plants.. I hope they are wrong, it is june people, not july.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

Rosebud, I don't think they are wrong and the heat wave is supposed to continue on into July.  My forecast shows 2+ weeks of highs 100 or over.  Calls for 92 today, 95 Thurs, 100 Friday.  Climbing to 107 on Sun.  I worry most about fires when it gets this hot this early for so long.  I am worried for your plants also.  It gets so dry, too.  Humidity is 16% right now.  It will probably drop as the day gets hotter.

Everybody who lives where it is going to be really hot needs to guard against heat stroke.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

I just took my shirt off in  the back yard...LOL...gotta love my new privacy curtain. This is too soon. Some of my plants will need to drink 2 times a day or maybe three. Yikes. They will be ok though I think. They lived thru it last year.

Keep going to the pool THG.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2015)

I feel like I am coming  down with flu

Good news is I ordered new adjustable control arms for the Jeep. Plus I saved $50 over buying direct. 

 Going to BIU till I feel better:bong:

Plus a couple of 'Finally Friday' BIU's :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2015)

Duck, that isn't right to have the flu in summer. so sorry. Hope it is quick and over. Don't get dehydrated!  Drink  (sorry, once a mom....)

THG 111* here on Sunday!  Holy swear word and more.

i am in the garden hoping to find some more girls this morning before it is tooo hot. Duck, you think i should mulch those girls for this heat, or will that cause problems?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 26, 2015)

.

time to :bong: the grass before I cut the grass.

High of 78F  

Good luck in all that HEAT! 
(I'd be HATING it!)


----------



## Kraven (Jun 26, 2015)

The rain finally slacked up guess I'll get to work on an evening project. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi guys!

Hey does anyone (DUCK) know what i should be doing for my first ever leaf hoppers?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi all, a pretty laid back day here, did a little gardening and my beans popped today so I have a few babies, and I dropped a few more beans to make sure I can fill my flower tent. Duck hope your feeling better.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Mebeafarmer. I had looked it up too, but I think i have adults and have never had them in my yard before. Sounds like i have eggs somewhere by what you posted. I think i better get some beneficial insects stat.  I have parasitic wasps naturally here, as well as lady bugs, but not a lot this time of the year.  I usually have lots of lacewings.. Why am i just getting them for the first time in my life.

I don't understand how DE would do anything for them since they aren't in the soil. I guess you can foliar feed de but i never would.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2015)

It is on with the leaf hoppers! I found I can easily squish them with my bare fingers!!!!! I saw lace wings fly out of the pot plants  when I watered this morning.

It is 80 degrees at 8 am going to be 109.  The girls are prostrate.. we moved the pots into the shade.. The ones in the ground are faring better.

Duck, i sure hope you are feeling  better.  I am bonging it up for you duck, and everyone else today.  IT IS HOT


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 30, 2015)

.

Chucky's Bride @ 28 days

Frosty!


Getting the Sour Diesel Kush clone setup in her net-pot.

pcduck How tall does the SDK want to get?
I tamed the below Chuckey's Bride down to 32" tall 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0174.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful Joe! Very nice. Thanks for that.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2015)

Feeling a lot better thanks.

Rose if using benificials try Prey Mantis cocoons.

Looking nice Joe. The SDK is about ¾ of Chucky


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2015)

High all.  Waking and baking this morning with a bit of Satori and a cup with a bit of Irish Cream.  It is a laid back day. 

Rosebud, how are the plants faring in this heat?  It got to 109 here on Sunday--we are setting new all-time high temps.  You were expecting temps a bit higher than me.  Yeah, weird for me to wake up to 70 degree temps.  

Joe, looking great.  I really like the taste of the Chucky.  I have just a bit left.  I have a couple of small cuts that rooted.  The mother was lost to a failed air pump, but at least I have my 2 cuts (keeping my fingers crossed).  If I had known it was going to get this hot, I would have gotten hydro plants to flowering sooner.  

Duck, keep feeling better--sick sucks.

I lost my oldest dog on Sunday, her name was Lucy and she was just the biggest, sweetest girl.  I lost her life-time companion Sassie, in December and am not really surprised that Lucy did not last long after Sassie passed away.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=210247&d=1383498871  Sassie on the left, Lucy on the right, Bo in the middle.  The vet clinic made a paw cast for me--I thought that was just so sweet.  I will miss her happy, never give up spirit.  

Everyone stay cool as possible.  I expect I will swim again this afternoon.  Well, not swim, more floating.  I knot a pool noodle around my waist and just kind of float around.  And as always, BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey THG and all you bong hogs. It is HOT and the cure is bong, cold bong.

Well, we are having a time in this heat. Mr rb gets the hand truck and pulls those big pots in under that patio cover which is 10 degrees cooler. The ones in the ground are fine.  NO BUGS touch Harlequin. I know how they feel... icky tasting plant.

Tell me this there is one Z99,  I think that is and has always been yellow. No matter the amount of food she is yellow. She stands up to that heat like no other plant. I have another from the same batch of benny seeds and the other one is a big green huge wilter.She has the very thin sativa leaves and just snears at the heat.  Did you get a cutting of her THG? 

I am so sorry for the loss of your dog. Lucy and Sassy were lucky to be in your home as you were lucky to have them. Grieve well my friend.

Duck, glad your a little better. Hope it is all the way gone. Where do i get PM cocoons?

Joe, i kinda want to crawl into that cola you got there, yum.

Good morning Kraven, i see you down there. How are you today?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 1, 2015)

Really good Rose. I sure hope it cools down for you soon, this hot this early = a long summer. Sad to hear about THG's loss, it's painful. All my flowers are doing well, I have quite a variety this run, not as big as you though, Joe that bud sure does looks tasty.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 2, 2015)

THG,
My condolences on the passing of Lucy as her journey takes her across the Rainbow Bridge. Peace be with you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you all for your thoughts.  They both did live long, happy and healthy lives, but like mebeafarmer said, they are family members.  Yes, the good memories outweigh the pain of loosing them.  But if you have pets, you have to love them enough to let them go when it is their time.  And I have a bunch of them waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge!  Each and every one of them has a special place in my heart.

The heat is getting tiring.  Rosebud, glad the plants are doing okay.  I was worried about them.  Yes, I do have a couple of Z99.  They are still small.  I don't know why my organic grows always seem to grow so slow.  The plant I lost was a CBD plant, not one of yours.  The Nordle is doing well.  The Harley is not very big, but is hanging in there.  I have 4 plants under the LEDs right now, but one of them, a Boy Scout Cookie is showing male. so he will go away.  I ordered more Satori seeds.  

Life has been really hectic the last 4 weeks and the plants have suffered.  Things are getting back to normal, except for the heat.  And it looks to be getting back down into the nineties next week.  The 4th of July is always a huge event up here, drawing thousands of people to our little community.  I participated in the festivities in my younger days.

Going to get some of the small plants transplanted today.  I will take the boy out of the flowering room.  

Rosebud, I love your new avi!  

Stay cool, enjoy your day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 2, 2015)

THC, is Satori by Mandela seeds the one I'm looking for, I keep hearing wonderful things about it so I was looking for some beans to add to my collection and wanted to make sure it was by the right breeder?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2015)

That would be the one Kraven. http://mandalaseeds.com/  Love their site.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Rose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2015)

Kraven, I see Rosebud has got it covered here.  I also love their website.  It has some good info and I really like their germination guide.  Satori can be hard to find sometimes.  I got mine from Herbies.  I am just harvesting a very small Satori and have to get more going.

It looks like temps are going to go back into the mid to low nineties next week.  I can't wait!  

The 4th is always crazy here--thousands of people come to attend our somewhat unique celebration.  I wish I could escape, but have obligations up here so no sneaking away and hiding somewhere.  I'll just have to settle for hiding away.  I hope everyone here in the US has a wonderful and safe holiday.  The rest of you, have a great weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

THG, stay in your house... lol

101 last night at 8opm.  Dumb.

I love air conditioning and warm apricots off the tree. I don't love plants that have moist soil wilting.  Going to transplant some one gallon non sexed plants into bigger homes because of the heat. I usually keep them in one gallon... but it is too hot.

I ordered some pot suckers for a girl friend and I got a sample of Galactic Jack and it is a soaring sativa... So I need to go soar... happy holiday all ya all.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your lost THG.


Rose ...http://www.planetnatural.com/product/praying-mantis-egg-cases/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you Duck, are you feeling better?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2015)

Feeling much better. Thanks 

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2015)

That is good, i have questions. I covered my soil and pots in hay cause it has been triple digits for three weeks. In one day the hay has produced mold. 1.Should I worry? I loosened the hay to make it more airy.

2. Will worms eat marijuana leaves?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2015)

What color is the mold? Black and greasy is bad.

I feed my worms male plants and fan leaves. They eat it just like any other green.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2015)

light gray and fluffy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2015)

I grew tomatoes and peppers in straw bales one year.  They all got that grey fluffy mold (and grew mushrooms), but the plants were fine.  I later used the straw for mulch.  You say hay, but you did get straw didn't you?  Hay has seeds in it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2015)

No this is Timothy Hay.  Straw would be GMO'd. LOLOLOL  This was all i could find.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2015)

They say the Rubber mulch is good too.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2015)

Best mulch are dead leaves.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2015)

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> half gram drops of satori in the 16 inch m&m tech = meow



What you talking about Willis???? M and M's and satori???? Talk to me.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all just dropping by to BIU and say hiya's. I really need to hang here a bit more.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes you do Kraven, we are  a nice bunch. Used to be a funny bunch... we need to work our way back to crazy bong hitters club.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 16, 2015)

A stoner called the fire department and said, "Come quick my house is on fire!" The Fireman asked "How do we get there?" The stoner says "DUH, in a big red truck!"


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2015)

Good one Kraven!!!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 16, 2015)

Dig a little hole, 
plant a little seed,
wait a little while, 
smoke a little weed. 
Get high tonight, 
uh huh uh huh,
get high tonight.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2015)

I flipping Killed a Chucky: (
Day 41 may she rest peacefully in a dark closet.

Over did her with my tea. Over saturation of tea, that drained into the he saucer that did not get removed did her in. One day did the dastardly deed. Tea feeding day healthy, vibrant, and green. 24 hours later deader then a door nail.

Going to make bubble or blast her, not sure yet.



BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh man, that is a big bummer, one wrong move and it all went to heck.  That is horrible.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, crap Duck, that blows man. Hate to hear that.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Oh man, that is a big bummer, one wrong move and it all went to heck.  That is horrible.



At least it was just one and not the whole group.

Yes it does kraven


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel duck.  I killed a Chucky a while back and was way bummed.  I had an air pump that got unplugged somehow and got root rot.  It takes no time at all when it is hot to kill a plant when there are no air bubbles in the res.  I used mine to make salve.  There are at least a hundred things that can trip us up along the journey from seed to harvest.  

I called my sis and told her I was coming to her place for 2 days to rest and do nothing.  I am just beat.  This plumbing stuff is getting to me....think I got my neck out of kilter crawling in and out of this nasty crawl space.  So no work, just rest and relaxation for 2 days.

I am putting some Satori and some freebie seeds I got into rapid rooters today and putting some cuts from a freebie seed into a bubble cloner.  I put 2 BSC into flowering that are taking their time showing sex.  I am out of seed starter mix, so will pick some up in town while I am there and start some other cuts in that if I get a female BSC.  Changed out all the DWC buckets yesterday and watered the soil plants well.   So, they should be good for a few days.

The cooler temps are feeling great.  I love it when it stays in the high 80s and low 90s.

Hope everyone has a great rest of their weekend!  Remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2015)

Hope ya get straighten out THG.
I hate when it hurts just to stand up straight.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2015)

Good for you THG. I hope you really do rest. Do you know how to do nothing? I could teach you.   I am glad you are doing that. you need to rest your shoulder and all the rest of you.

Duck, very true, only one plant, but still.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2015)

I am not sure that I do know how to do nothing.  But Rosebud, you are a busy gal, too regardless of what you say.  Your plants show the amount of work you put into them.  However, I might have to take a trip up your way sometime soon and I would love to spend a couple of days seeing how "relaxed" we could get. :rofl:

I love Craig's List.  If you are diligent you can find some incredible buys.  I bought a very nice piece of very lightly used carpet for the living room for a very good price--$100.  I found 96 sq ft of ceramic tile for the master bath shower for $30.  I am going to check Habitat for Humanity Restore for accent tiles that will go with what I got.  It is also nice to have a trade that you can trade labor with others tradesmen.  The labor to finish the kitchen and tile the bathroom is "paid for" with plumbing work I have done in the past for others.  I could be the poster child for how to remodel your home on a shoestring.

I am sipping on good strong coffee with a tad of Irish Cream in it and toking on some Satori....life is good.  You all have a wonderful week and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2015)

I am glad you are going to practice relaxing, yes, do come here for more coaching in that area. Did you get that yellow cz or the green one clone? The yellow one has tiny sativa leaves. It is a pain in the buttocks. It gets more food than all the other plants combined and so finally i feed with the stong stuff the biotone and it burns it.  I give up.  No I don't, but if I had her clone i would toss it unless it is fabulous smoke. We will find out. She is so weird though.  Same seed as the green one. beats me.

we had a low of 76 last night...LOL, that can't be good. Although this is the time of year it usually gets this hot so it isn't as bad as triple digits in june.
I feel guilty watering my plants byt not so much as to stop. We are in the worst drought of our recorded history I think. Course if salmon are dying in Idaho and Alaska cause the water is 6 degrees warmer... 

Ok, obviously i have had enough gsc:thin mint and coffee. I better go water.  Sorry to chat so much.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 20, 2015)

Popped in to say hi.....work is nutz, power struggles and the doggone DON just up and quit Friday, and like magic we have a new one today....tell me that wasn't planned. Maybe a new DON will settle the place some. I'm tired of everyday being a three ring circus, and peeps wonder why I smoke...BIU as needed, I'm only three more hours away from doing the same. Thanks for letting me pop in and vent.....tough days ahead.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2015)

Keep your chin up Kraven, sounds like a lot of drama there. She is the one that hired you too huh? Good luck, soon you will be home relaxing.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm home. Turns out I know the new DON, she is good peeps. We are both on the same page and to be honest I'm glad the drama is ending soon, she is like me, be professional, be courteous and be proficient in your tasks. She will lay down the law soon and I will get to be just the Director of Risk Management, nothing more....nothing less. It will be like...all professional and stuff. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2015)

That is great news Kraven.

So mr rb is micro managing me and my plants and this isn't working for me....LOL  He counted them and informed me I am over my count. duh, did he think i didn't know that??? I already gave two clones to my neighbor that only grows ornamental plants. She had never grown "out plant".  I might ask her to take two more. It was funny, she said, i don't have to grow it like you do, can't i just grow it??? I said sure, grow it and if ya need anything let me know..  This should be good. ha.

I kept thinking i would get more males.. Some 3 haven't sexed yet.  Mr rb may need to get a hobby that isn't mine.:shocked::rant::heart::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh Rosebud, so hard to be micro-managed.  Hope you get your plant count thing worked out.  It is nice that you do have a neighbor who can help you out with this.

Kraven, glad things are looking up.  Office politics can suck and make a job miserable.  Glad you and the new person are on the same page.  

Duck, hope you are well.

Going to take another day to just do nothing....but maybe a bit of shopping (which I do hate, but I have to do sometimes).  Picked up a "comfort height" toilet (formerly called handicap toilet) for the master bath yesterday.  Glad these have gotten more affordable for those of us with bad knees.  Also went to see my great niece yesterday.  She is 2 months old and just a sweetie.  Great to be able to love them and then leave them to their mom.  

Everyone have a great day and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 21, 2015)

What is this country coming too!?  Legal for yiu and your neighbors sharing pot plants. 
Don't leave me out!!!!  I wanna live where you live!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2015)

Wake and bake pot heads. Lol
i have to get mine in early wilst my GD is sleeping. When she gets up,,Pawpaw has to watch how he stops are he will have to pull her outta his skinny butt. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2015)

Good morning bong hogs. WH, she loves her pawpaw.. And her paw paw loves her, a wonderful thing.

Going to be hot again... i am up for it...ha

My neighbor backed out on taking my extra plants..she sees pot as a big secret drug, I see pot as a cancer cure and want the world to know. It kinda ticked me off that she didnt' grow out these too, but that is her decision. She gets a lot of my pot so I thouht she should grow her own. She isn't ready to come out to her 40 year old kids.   I don't get it.  Oh well. mr rb asked if i was going to go over my limit and i said yes. I asked him if he could live with that or would he be a nervous wreck, he said he could live with an outlaw!!! Now i need to find space in my tiny yard for 4 more plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2015)

Outlaw Rose,,,i knew it. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2015)

Great name for a strain.

Outlaw Rose got a nice ring to it. Maybe umbra can name one of his strains with it.:bong:


----------



## Kraven (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome to the darkside Rose,


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2015)

High strangers.  

Not much new to report.  In June we got a kitten and she is SO cute.  Black and white so my youngest named her S'mores.  I'll share pics soon.  

Other than that, same ol shiz.

Hope each of you are doing great.  I like outlaw rose too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah Duck,,i think yur right. Umbra,,,help us out,,we need an Outlaw Rose strain.getter done,,,yehaaaaaaa.
Howdy SmokinMom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi WH.  Keeping cool?  

She likes her energy drinks, lmao. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

Hot as hell SM. Freaken heat in Dallas is killer. All the flooding,,,and more flooding,,followed by this heat has kicked my Tomatoes butt. Damnt..lol


----------



## Kraven (Aug 3, 2015)

Yea WH, this summer feels hotter than the last to me. Heat in the south is ugly.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2015)

This has been one of the coolest Summer's in recent years here. The girls love it, not so much for the electric companies. I have not even turned on the ac for them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2015)

Must be nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

Damnt Duck,,send some of that cool weather this way.  It is so hot i feel like im in a Twilight Zone Episode.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello everyone. ... hope your all doing FANTASTIC!! 

:bonghits:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey all can I be a member?
Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2015)

TOA!  Great to hear from you.  Hope all is going well in your life!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

Sweetman, of course you can be a member, we would love to have you.  Do you have a bong you would like to share with us?  If not, it is ok.

Hey TOA...how you doing duuuude? Nice to see you.

Hey SM. how are you?

I think a bong hit is in order...join me bong hogs.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2015)

:bong:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

I have indeed 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2015)

The Chucks'ter got me :fly::fly:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> I have indeed




Well that looks well loved. Lets do this.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

It might have high mileage but its looked after well wit regular fluid and filter maintenance !!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

I have some high mileage myself. lol  Good that you take such good care of her.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 7, 2015)

Maintanance is the key.  Nice looking piece.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2015)

Howdy folks. What up TOA. Hope yall have a good green day. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

Sup yall! :bong:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all just popping by to say hello


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys i had way too much fun at my hs reunion.  Going to physical therapy now. LOL

It is a beautiful morning here... bong it up please.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

Rosebud, so glad you had such a good time at your reunion!  45 years....how did we get so old so fast?  Mr RB did okay with the garden I take it?  

It would be pretty here this morning if not for the smoke.  There are fires everywhere it seems.  Eastern Oregon and western Idaho are very smoky--there was a huge firenado in Idaho they kept showing on the news.  We have a fire about 10 miles away in the mountains--small compared to most.  And California is worse yet.  Though I hate harsh winters, the Old Farmer's almanac is calling for more snow this winter and we do need it, so hope they are right.

Was in Oregon this weekend looking at houses with sis.  Her buyer has a couple more weeks to do due-diligence, but it is looking at least 50/50 or better.  I am frantically trying to get my place done to put on the market, but, boy it is hard just being one person sometimes.  And at my age, I need a lot of rest periods.  However, it is looking like Oregon may be a distinct possibility and we found a house we love.  So wish us luck!  I want a garden like Rosebud has!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 19, 2015)

Chucky says: BIU! or else :chuck:

Sir, yes Sir! :bong::bong::bong:

:stoned::yay::stoned:

Good luck with the house and the tent and all the normal stuff too THG!
School is starting-up so things in the Joe Camel house will be settling back to "normal" soon too.
2015 summer all but over, scary fast (@/in mid 40's) ... and it just keeps going faster?? (sigh)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2015)

Best of luck to ya THG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2015)

Duck, I am reading "Total Living Organics" and really enjoying it.  I can tell it is one of those "books" (I have it on my Kindle) that I will read and refer to again and again.  I like his writing style and am finding it a little easier for me to understand than "Teaming with Microbes", which I am still reading.  If I get to Oregon, I imagine that it will be organics outdoors in the summer and hydro inside in the winter.  Winter could be a fun time to play with breeding....plants that is.

I have my cabinet guy coming today.  My piece of countertop is in and he is going to install it and a couple of small cabinets.  I have been working slowly on my kitchen for over a year now...probably 2 years, the time flies.  This is the last step.  Then on to making the butcher block countertop for the island.  It is pretty cool--making it from a tree we took from my property.

Everyone have a wonderful day and remember to BIU as needed.    

Joe, boy life does change when school starts when you have young uns.  And yes, unfortunately, the older you get, the faster time goes by.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2015)

Read TLO first then go back to teaming. I read them both a few times before really catching on.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2015)

Got married yesterday.

Biu :bong::48:


----------



## mrcane (Aug 22, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Got married yesterday.
> 
> Biu :bong::48:



Congrats Duck


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Got married yesterday.
> 
> Biu :bong::48:




WHAT!!!!!!!???? Congrats Duck!~Now there is a MRS DUCK?????


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2015)

oops!

Just Kidding!!

Congratulations!!!

:bong::48::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, there is now a Mrs. Duck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW!  Congratulations to you and Mrs. Duck!  Hope you will both be very happy for years and years.

I raise a bong to you and the missus!  :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

I will join THG in smoking my brains out for you and the wife.  Man, Duck, no warning? Just married?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2015)

oh ya a (as if needed) reason to BIU! :bong:

bubble bubble bubble 


I had an addition to the "family" on Thursday, not quite on duck's scale...

:48: 

View attachment cts-VEE.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

What is that Joe?????


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2015)

.

a 2005 "4-door Corvette"  [cts-v]

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh boy!


----------



## yarddog (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats duck!!   

Joe420camel, that's a nice ride!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2015)

After 56 years
Goes to show ya what Chucky's Bride will do to ya. lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 23, 2015)

Wait, something worked for 56 years and you want to change it??

I understand but still...

Good luck duck(s) 
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2015)

pcduck said:


> After 56 years
> Goes to show ya what Chucky's Bride will do to ya. lol


 
LOL--hope you are as happy with your Bride as you have been with Chucky's.  All I can say is that she must be something special--56 years single before heading to the alter.  Like Rosebud, I was kind of like....what, this out of the blue...., no hints or mentions of impending nuptials.  Happy for you guys.

Wow Joe, what a cool ride!  I grew up during the era of muscle cars and love high horsepower, but never had anything with the horsepower that you are probably running.  Be careful and drive safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2015)

Howdieeeee


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

Wh, did you see Duck got married???? WoOHOO.

Had a bit of rain last night..lots of lightning..I hope the rain reached the fires before the lightning.  Nice to have a cloud cover.. 

Hope you are all BIU as needed... It is needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2015)

Way to go Duck.
I met my Wife at a friends,,took her home and ask her to marry me the next day,,was married a few months later,,and been married almost 30 yrs. Shes my bestest friend.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Biu every one . Bought myself a hemp wick. Big taste difference to using a lighter!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2015)

Chucky
Thanks for all the well wishes.
:48: 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-08-29-10-33-44.png


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 29, 2015)

congrats on the New life style Duck

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2015)

@Joe.... Lemon Og Kush...smells like lemonade at this stage. 

View attachment IMG_20150829_223411.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150829_223326.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice duck.  I still can't get over the names.  Who wouldn't want to try lemon of kush??  From the name alone, sign me up!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats Duck!

Hi everyone.  

Bought my son his 1st car yesterday.  He is over the moon!  I'm glad the car search is finally over as well as sharing 2 cars among 3 people.

His car is nicer than mine, I'm jealous.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 30, 2015)

If he is anything like I was, it won't be for long


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi SM,,

Wow, lucky kid.  What did you get?
I hope you are making him pay for his own insurance. That is the best advice we ever got when our kids got their old beaters. They paid half we paid half of the car but the insurance was on them. Made both of them keep their grades up so it was cheaper.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.autos.ca/first-drives/first-drive-2005-hyundai-tucson/ 

In nearly perfect condition.  Whoever had it kept it in the garage.  The only wear is on the armrest.  Not a ding or a scratch.  Found out last night that the back seats recline like they do on an airplane.  That's pretty cool.

Oh hell yes he's paying for his insurance!  Our policy doubled when we added him.  We are also splitting his car payments.  He's giving us $275 a month.

I tried to post a pic of his car but it posted sideways, lol.  Here's a link to the 05 Hyundai Tucson instead.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 30, 2015)

My first car was a 78 chevy truck.  Cost me $49 a month payments.  Plus insurance.  It was the definition of beater!  Yiu had to beat on it to keep it running


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2015)

Sm, you should have gave him your car and you should have got a Jeep


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2015)

Duck i think of you everytime i see a jeep.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 30, 2015)

Cool lemon, duck .... hummmm

I lost my SDK clone and almost the mother too... they (SDK) do NOT like to be dry @ ALL!  
I must have skipped the clone and watered everything else because 2 days later I look in to see everything else good to go but the 
SDK clone all brown, the "there is no coming back from this" color of brown 
:bong: :chuck: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2015)

Bummer on the clone, Joe. At least the mother survived.
The lemon just started to flower. Was ahead of the Chucky, but the Chucky blew by her in bud size. The lemon is really bushy with no training.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2015)

8 tries so far for fed duh x ....lmao...
For a $2.99 item with free shipping.
Makes ya wonder how they stay in business.

Time to :bong2:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 10, 2015)

.

sigh, the other SDK plant didn't make it either.
they are VERY touchy about drying out (obviously)

how's married life duck 
:bong::48::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2015)

It's great Joe.:aok:

Lemon Og Kush that is in flower is doing well, the clones not so well. Soil maybe to hot.

Biu:bong::48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2015)

Early flower pics of the Lemon Og Kush. She is tough to clone. 

View attachment IMG_20150912_095003238.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2015)

Phone will only let me post one pic at a time 

View attachment IMG_20150912_103138.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking great duck.

Joe, too bad about the SDK.  Some strains are just thristier than others and really hate to get even a little wilty.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks THG

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice Duck! 

Good morning Bong hogs. Seahawks have their first game today. 

Garden is looking good, but we have dust storms forcast. yay. not.

I am ready for some fall!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice Duckster. Im loving this weather. Finally the 80s


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey Duck, I saw a beautiful white jeep yesterday with a big ole long nose on it.. It was very gorgeous.  Have you seen it?


----------



## Kraven (Oct 13, 2015)

Evening y'all, I forget to pop in when I hop on, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2015)

We are having a beautiful Indian summer here (am I still allowed to say 'Indian' summer without offending someone?).  The temps are pretty much in the 70s and 80s during the day and drop to the low 40s or high 30s at night.  I got a lot of yard clean-up done over the weekend.  

Rosebud, I hope the trimming went well.  I know that it can be tough on your body trimming for hours....but there sure is a reward at the end of all that work.  I hope that when I can grow outdoors that I have a garden as nice as yours!

Hope you all have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2015)

THG, you just reminded me of a hilarious seinfeld episode

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpGfyp6MxkM

how do you embed videos?  I've seen other people do it I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you THG.Thank you for you help w/ new people.  I was wishing you here for more than just the trimming, I missed ya.
So ya know i have a really good knee and one sucky knee?  I tore the meniscus in the good knee. BUT it isn't horrible I was lucky and had an appointment anyway with my physical therapist, getting old is great, anyway he worked on it and it is not a pain of 9 any longer. I think it will be ok with some more therapy.  Now that we know cannabis helps build bone can cartilage be far behind?  Stem cells are the future and the future is now for some things.  woo hoo,.

Smack, Hammy knows, but you did it. Is it that you take off the s on the http?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you THG.Thank you for you help w/ new people.  I was wishing you here for more than just the trimming, I missed ya.
So ya know i have a really good knee and one sucky knee?  I tore the meniscus in the good knee. BUT it isn't horrible I was lucky and had an appointment anyway with my physical therapist, getting old is great, anyway he worked on it and it is not a pain of 9 any longer. I think it will be ok with some more therapy.  Now that we know cannabis helps build bone can cartilage be far behind?  Stem cells are the future and the future is now for some things.  woo hoo,.

Smack, Hammy knows, but you did it. Is it that you take off the s on the http?  That was a funny episode.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2015)

:48: Just a quick pop in.  I hope everyone is doing well.  Same ol thing here..  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey sm........ what's up....... you still doing fantasy football?

hope all is well.......:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey there!  And of course.  . I'm in first place in one league, second in another, and last place in my third league.  Addicted.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2015)

Howdie SM.
Indian Summer. :rofl: My Dad was 3/4 Choctaw,,,im sure he would have been good with that THG. Hell I like anything that im called,,,except late for Dinner.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 31, 2015)

.


HAY!

it's YOUR hit !!

 :vap_bong__emoticon:



16" tall
18mm joints
showerhead recycler ash-catcher
twin honeycomb, swirl splashguard, ice-pinch (3-4 cubes)


. 

View attachment PICT0310.jpg


View attachment PICT0314.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd hit that Joe, thanks. Very fancy... love it.l


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 1, 2015)

.

ya, it sits in a 5-gal bucket 95% of the time and I bust it out a few times a month.

gives you a good lung work-out for sure!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2015)

Enjoy the work out.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2015)

That is one serious bong. Ice nice touch.


Helloooooo bong hitters! Hope you all stop in my journal and enjoy this summers buddage. Long time since I stopped in here. Hello, weed hopper, Joe and Rose, good to see all of you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2015)

What up TC. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2015)

Remember how Cubby used to start Christmas decorating about now?  Wonder if he still is.

TC, nice to see you here. Your grow was amazing as usual.  We are getting snow in the mountains now, maybe the drought will be less this year. we can hope. My yard looked like hell all last summer, but those pot plants they looked ok.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello hello hello.

Rose, pot plants give a certain junisayqua to a garden. (Like the poor spelling n fancy french? Where is spell check when you need them? That slid right by and didn't even give a suggestion.)

I remember cubby.  Christmas decorating can start early here too, thanksgiving if the daughter has her way. I'm just not into it like when the kids were little. Decorating was so much fun then. Can't wait for some grandkids.

Let's start celebrating our Veterans early this year.

Thank you all for your service to our country.

Those words don't seem enough. Old or young, you are all heroes to me.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 24, 2015)

hope your all high as you wanna be.......... whole lotta history in this thread.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey G13! I bet there is. I miss some of the old members. Glad to see you.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 26, 2015)

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2015)

Sad to see the bhc dying a slow death. 

Sorry I haven't been around much, just not on the iPad much these days.  I have 2 goofy kittens who keep me entertained all day every day lol.  Other than that, same ol ****...

Going to see an ent tomorrow and hopefully get a sleep study before the end of the year since my deductible is met.

Duck, I thought of you tonight, that Browns game was nuts.  I never thought it would end that way.   

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2015)

High SM:ciao:

Yeah the Browns are doing a documentary on all the different ways to lose.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2015)

Nothing like a good bong rip to start a foggy Sunday morning.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2015)

Good morning Duck. It is a rainy day here waiting on the seahawks to play.  Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 6, 2015)

Go teams

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2015)

Happy happy Tuesday.  :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2015)

HI SM. how are you? Your kids must be getting old. How are they?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2015)

17,16,11.  

How are you Rose?  All ready for Christmas?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

37,35,27
And the youngest just moved back home with his family. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey WH


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

Howdie Mam


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey WH.


HA HA HA.. I kill  me. 

Sm, they are getting old. Is your 17 a senior? How you doing with that?  I hope they are all happy and healthy.

Christmas is low key this year. We lost our 13 year old gearhart big poodle two weeks ago and I am just not into christmas. I did the mantle but no tree this year. My heart is a little broken and not into all that.

Our kids are good and so is mr rb so i have no real complaints.  Good to see you SM. you too WH.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

Im drinking coffee and about to smoke a bowl of Charlie Sheen. This stuff is killer weed. Me loves it. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2015)

That's gotta be some bad ### smoke to be called charlie sheen.  I have never heard of it. what is it like?


----------



## yarddog (Dec 9, 2015)

Have you had it tested???


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

Strain Name: charlie sheen (a.k.a crack kush)
Grade: A++++
Type: Indica
Genetics: green crack X hindu kush
Looks: bag appeal 10/10, my eyes are 20/20.lol
Smell: kinda like cotton candy
Taste: kush, hangs more on the green crack taste, awesome hybrid
Effects: it will have you tweaked out cleaning the house, this strain made me ultra paranoid !
Potency: your here, i am here !WINNING! 2.5 to 3.0 hrs max.
Reviewed by: ruthless toothless
Good Strain For: being active, socializing, not like a kush indica strain, no couck lock here, but you may find yourself picking up the couch to clean under it, with this strain all you experience is a euphoric energy rush


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2015)

"winning"


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

pcduck said:


> "winning"



Yeah fraid who ever wrote that musta been to high to spell Whining.:rofl:
I cant remember what site i got that from. Brain something or the other.
Couple sites said it was a mix of OG,Green Crack and Blue Dream. Sounds about like something Charlie would have named after him.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 9, 2015)

i gotta say just about anything with Green Crack in it, with the GC being somewhat dominate, is killer bud... iv had bad knee pain since 5th grade and lower back pain since 9th grade... yay 14inch in 10month growth spurt and marching band... but a few hits of green crack and i could actually feel the tension in my knees and back just ease away... and it is quick acting, great for pains... lol when i was able to get GC i just couldnt get enough haha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah this stuff has an awesome high and tatse.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2015)

Winning :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2015)

Instant cookies, winning.  Have to go work out now... not winning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2015)

An indica that has you tweaked out?  Interesting.

I have been down with a bronchial thing again.  It seems like every December I get some kind of respiratory thing.  I am going to Denver in a week so need to be better!   

Rosebud, I think of you everyday.  It is so hard to lose pets--they are family members and they leave a big hole in our heart when they go.  Big hugs to you and Mr. RB.  

It snowed several inches and I am just snuggling in today.  I think that I will make some candy today for Christmas and work on the handcrafted things I am still working on....hoping to get them done and in the mail in time (the week before Christmas is a hard time to take a trip).  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 11, 2015)

aah a nice refreshing bowl of Sticky... no clue what the strain actually consists of but its a nice uber dank indica, not  super couch lock but still makes you wanna slow down a bit... 

thanks everyone for the help the past few weeks, green mojo to all.

and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone, hope all is well and safe! now off to work..... YAY! >_>


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> An indica that has you tweaked out?  Interesting.
> 
> I have been down with a bronchial thing again.  It seems like every December I get some kind of respiratory thing.  I am going to Denver in a week so need to be better!
> 
> ...


I believe its the Green Crack in it,,,that stuff will get yur heart going. Lol
Good to hear from ya THG. Hope yas gets to feeling better.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 1, 2016)

Q_Q does no one smoke bongs, and/or come in here daily to say hi and such...


----------



## Kraven (Jan 1, 2016)

We casually pop in and out brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Howdieeeeeeeeee,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2016)

How's It???  :48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy New Year WH

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Back at ya Duck. By the way how is Marijuana Culture doing? I havent been over there in along time. Ozzy still hanging in there?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay just popped over to MC,,,nobody there right now. I see TCVG is still there. Crazzy basterd. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

I got banned from there so i don't go anymore. I hope everyone over there is well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

You banned Rose,,,What tha hell??????


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2016)

.

its all but dead 
sun, cubby, ozzy, 4U2, mono, bbr, me and surf show up sometimes
but rarely at the same time.

happy new year BHC 

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 2, 2016)

joe420camel said:


> .
> 
> Its all but dead
> sun, cubby, ozzy, 4u2, mono, bbr, me and surf show up sometimes
> ...


 
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy new year! Nice to see you Joe.  I ticked off 4U and got banned by ozzy.  True story.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Not sure what ya got banned from Rose. Last time I was there only 6 ppl had even been there that day. Nobody was there at all today when I popped in. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2016)

Been banned from there so long ago I even forgot the name of the place.

Happy New Year Rose and Joe and G-13 :ciao: :bong::48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Duck banned too. That leaves what,,,6 ppl. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2016)

That was so long ago I don't even think about it.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 2, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Been banned from there so long ago I even forgot the name of the place.
> 
> Happy New Year Rose and Joe and G-13 :ciao: :bong::48:


 


happy new year to you duck....... and joe...... and banned Rose:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2016)

ROSE AND DUCK are banned buddies. Freaking outlaws. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't think i knew Duck got banned too. Some of those folks still come by here to read and have different alias but that is ok too.

Duck and rose..outlaws we are.    Glad you can all have a good laugh. It was very surprising at the time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't think i knew Duck got banned too. Some of those folks still come by here to read and have different alias but that is ok too.

Duck and rose..outlaws we are.    Glad you can all have a good laugh. It was very surprising at the time.

Happy New year BHC!   Do you guys remember Chef? I always liked him and wish he would come around again. I think he was in an unfriendly state. Texas if I remember right.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey G13, I like your banner.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

whats up my peeps.. so job situation is totally awesome, about a month or so ago a new company came in to do inspections and crap since they were offering to buy the apartment complex from the current owners... well everything is going through as of Jan 14th, and i just got my offer letter yesterday, being that im a contractor i dont have to do any drug tests... thank god!!! cuz growing your own amazing meds kinda throws a monkey wrench in that whole scenario lol... the rest of the employees gotta figure something out, there are a few fellow smokers here so they are kinda scrambling right now to clean up and/or cheat the system if need be... which totally sucks, but hey im free and clear WOOT!!!

also iv so missed having my tent setup lol... i set it up last night, since i was running around moving a ton of stuff i opened by living room window about 4-5 inches since it was like 20* outside, kinda cool off the place a bit. so after i got my tent up, hung the light, and ran my duct work from light to fan to window exhaust mount, i turned on the fan... BLAM worked awesome, got good passive air flow and a nice bowing in of the tent sides just perfect... so i go back to my living room having finished everything in my grow room, window still open mind you, sat at my comp and started to play a game, after about 15-20min i thought to myself... "holy cow its friken COLD in here, wow what a breeze outside" (since i usually get no cross breeze or good airflow through my place), so i get up and go to the window, barely any breeze just flat out cold... and yet there was air just flowing in like crazy... it took me a few min for it to click... AH HA! the darn vent fan for my tent... sucking hard enough to pull air through my whole place, the tent temp went from 86 to 76 in that 20min time frame and my living room was like 68, burrr... lol gotta get that carbon scrubber all hooked up apparently since without it iv got insane airflow, even though out my whole place rather then just the tent... lol... 

man look at that, so much typing, YAY for being medicated WOOT lol...


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey, bhc!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2016)

What up Drift. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Duck,
I was reading some old threads and you grew durban poison? Did you like it? Can you tell me? I see too that THG was not impressed.  I am interested in the thcv.

Anyone, durban poison??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2016)

Never smoked any damnt.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2016)

Rose, I grew it for a couple of seasons before losing her. Big buds and pretty decent. I liked Satori and Chucky better.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Duck...i would like to taste that sometime..


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 28, 2016)

.

GOOD morning Bongers!

Nothing like some hot joe and some cold (clean) glass in the morning.


:bong: :48: :bong: 

View attachment PICT0402.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2016)

To much creamer ya big Sissy. Lol Just messen wit ya Bro. Nice pipe.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 28, 2016)

Got a new piece yesterday.  Just a $10 gas station deal.   Nothing special,


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2016)

nice aqua bong yd.

Joe, that is some pretty glass. how does she smoke?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 29, 2016)

.

Hello Rosebud, YD, WH,

cool lil piece YD!!


This glass is one of those DH-Gate "china clones" that are close to but not (even close) quite as good as the original designs.
A real "incycler" wouldn't splash as much as this does and things would be more centered and @ right-angles 

-but-

pack it with the right stuff, light the right end, suck (not TOO hard) on the other and yes, YES, it does work! :bong:
Love the "mug handle" loop you can hold while hitting it.



Hopper,  
these days I need the milk to offset all the acid in the (Dark Magic) silly-strong (dark) grounds I so LOVE to use.


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey Joe, gotta love this winter so far? Nice change from the last few.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Weedhopper:ciao: how's life treating ya :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice right now cause i just vapped me some Liquid gold/ Purple Skywalker oil. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
And how you doing my friend?  Good i hope.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2016)

Doing great WH.
Hitting Chucky like it is my job 

Waiting for Spring


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

Ahhhh,,,spring. I love t hd smell of fresh cut grass and tomatoes on the vine. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2016)

.

65F today.. it WAS spring!
(for a few hours)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi guys... yes, here too. kinda want to prune roses, but it is a tad early..

Hi Joe. enjoy spring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep Rose,,i took a cutting from the neighbors Bieutiful Red Rose Bush and cloned it. She is looking real healthy.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 20, 2016)

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2016)

Was nice while it lasted.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning my friend Duck. :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning WH


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 27, 2016)

.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWDdIKz6Jg[/ame]

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice rip Joe :aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 27, 2016)

.


Thanks Duck

It's all but impossible to get splash with this thing! :bong1:

All the other (China-Clone) ones had issues one way or another and just didn't perform like they could/should.
This one, on the other hand... :aok:

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2016)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Hi everyone.  Hope y'all are doing well.  Same ol, same ol here.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2016)

Kind of sounds like Spring is right around the corner:woohoo:

Got me thinking of doing  some kind of fun grow as a group. What do you guys and gals think? Most of us have done a micro grow already, so I was thinking an artistic grow. The kind where they make the plant look like something with training. You know what I mean? The plant wouldn't even have to be marijuana, for our non-growers. What do ya think? Or am I just high?



wait........


I am high






BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2016)

That would be fun Duck, i am in  topiary pot???..you be the leader..Joe, that thing is awesome!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2016)

Group grows are fun.  I do kind of like them to be cannabis related if possible.  I will be in Oregon soon, so will actually be able to do some fun legal stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2016)

WOO HOO!!!!THG going legal... say WHAT after HOW many years??? I am doing a happy dance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2016)

THG,,we can come over and party now right. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 5, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Group grows are fun. I do kind of like them to be cannabis related if possible.
> *I will be in Oregon soon*, so will actually be able to do some fun *legal* stuff.


 



:vap-Bong_smoker::bong:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eEY8WQZiHs[/ame]:bong::vap-Bong_smoker:


:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2016)

Grasshopper--still in Idaho.  Hoping to be in Ore before the end of the month.  Got some work to do on the place, but the price was right.  I am super excited...and Rosebud is only going to be about 4 hours away!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2016)

Grasshopper, Weedhopper, ,call me what ever,,just dont call me late for Bowl. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh happy day.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2016)

Greeting Bong Hitters Club !--- I'm trying to get out of my safe zone at the O.F.C. and explore the site some !--- I had a severe head injury so be nice !---Anyway I'm making tetraploid marijuana and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them ?  --I have some babies that have survived the treatment but I still need a microscope to verify the conversion !---  I got the genetics and the technique so I'm looking to make my own U.B.C. Chemo ! ----Anything ????


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2016)

Keef, i really want a microscope too. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2016)

What kind of microscope?  What is tetraploid marijuana and what kind of treatment do you do?


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2016)

THG  what up girlfriend ? -- The condition called polyploidy is when a plant has more than one than one set of DNA !---This does not happen naturally it is induced !--The technique double the DNA in each cell !--- The are several chemicals that can be used !-- The technique used to make the tetraploid known as  U.B.C. Chemo is a prime example of what I'm after --They make 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 !!--- THG it is complicated !--Take a look at the work Billy Bud in Canada and Budda Seed in Spain !-- Some would say this is genetically modified weed but there nothing added !--It is 100 % weed !-- There's  over 7,000 normal diploid varieties of weed but only a handful of tetraploid varieties ! -- This is my second attempt and I think I got-r- done !--The survivors are sticking out the ground !


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 25, 2016)

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

Keef, thanks for explaining all that.  I think that I will leave that alone.  I am not crazy about them making fem seeds with chemicals.  I am pretty sure that I would not like the chemicals you need to administer to cause the DNA to change like that.  And yeah, I personally would call it genetically modified even though nothing extra (like botulism) has been added.  Call me old fashioned, but that kind of genetic manipulation just makes me kind of nervous.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2016)

THG, when i was working at Master gardeners they had an entomologist that kept a microscope set up. I would love to  have one, but i don't know anything about them so i don't know what kind. Just an old fashioned one that doesn't hook up to the computer. I would like to put a drop of alcohol on a broad mite  egg and see what happens?  I did look on amazon, and i will have to get educated before even thinking about buying one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey,,,maybe Keef will make some Weed that turns you into a Lizard when ya smoke it. :rofl: remember Cheech and Chongs movie.


----------



## Keef (Mar 26, 2016)

Maybe so Hopper !--- Peeps will eat seedless watermelons --- Strawberries and many other types of fruit --They will grow big beautiful flowers made the same way all but U mention doing it to weed and U da Devil ! 
I wonder how many would want to grow it if I was able to bump the THC % up by 10% !--- Yeah !--Da Devil has turned his attention to producing a legend !  It's  just a numbers game by I'll find it !---Some may even grow it organically! --- Genetically Modified in a pickle jar ? --- Yep and I'll be doing it about once a month for the next year or until I find what I want !


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2016)

I wouldn't buy a real microscope off Amazon.  A cheap nice one is quite expensive.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2016)

How cheap is the expensive ones I wonder? I saw one briefly that was regularly $1800  for 198 or something. I am not ready to get one, just want one.  I know nothing about them...yet.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2016)

They get expensive. Waaaaaay to much for my skilz.


----------



## MightyMoh (Mar 28, 2016)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> 
> HAY!
> ...



I love the look of these percolator bongs, I'd like one like this;






No more cheap bongs for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2016)

They are cool. I had one that was 3ft tall. Only problem is they can be a real pain in the butt to clean. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2016)

Colbalt blue bong??? That is beautiful and in my favorite color, that is beautiful.. Clean, I think all pipes are a pain to clean... that is so pretty though.

Duck, looks like i could get a student microscope for under 80 dollars. Still thinking about it.
BIU peeps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2016)

Rosebud, you might want to consider something that connects to a computer.  You can get something that does quite a good job for not a lot of money.  Though it has been quite a few years since I looked at microscopes, I do remember the good ones being very expensive.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2016)

I have one that connects to my computer and i will happily give it away. I need a free standing one.. I am getting closer. How's it going THG?


----------



## tcbud (Mar 31, 2016)

Good morning tokers and bongers! It is spring and I made it back safely. The garden is started and this years journal is up for all to see. Boring, till August hopefully. Life is good here at the ranch. Hello Rose, THG, Duck and all. Hope life is treating everyone well. BIU. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2016)

Good afternoon tc


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2016)

*word*
C

H

U

C

K

Y

Bride

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2016)

Is it your favorite Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey Joe, how ya like this 6" of snow?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2016)

Seriously duck? It was 80 here yesterday, very warm for April.  Deep condolences on the snow.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 9, 2016)

It is just too hot for April here too, mid eighties yesterday. Six inches of snow would be horrifying and wonderful in a weird way. Bring on some snow. Latest I have ever seen snow here is end of April and it melted fast like a Popsicle on the ground in July.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 9, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Hey Joe, how ya like this 6" of snow?


 
only 2-3" here

freaky ... 44 years and I don't remember it ever snowing this much this late


PS
I found that missing few inches of snow... it all fell on my Cali-O bud :icon_smile:

:48: 

View attachment PICT0522.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2016)

why yes it did... that is a beauty Joe!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice bud Joe


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning Duckster. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning Weedhopper:48:

Well the weatherman was wrong again. Ended up with 8 to 10 of the heavy white stuff. Was suppose to get 1 to 2. Oh well I guess Chucky and I will watch golf.

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2016)

Joe, great frosty bud.  Dam, I feel for you guys.  It is a beautiful sunny 80 degrees here, too.  I have just got to get some plants going.  It is just hard travelling back. and forth between Oregon and Idaho as much as I am now.  I did find a kinda back road way that cuts road time to a bit over 1-1/2 hours one way.

I'll be in Oregon about 3 days.  Sis's dog has been diagnosed with diabetes.  I want to spend several days with her in Oregon to make sure she is comfortable giving shots and knowing what to look for if she does not tolerate the shot well.  Then a week or so in Idaho to try and get the house on the market.  The new cabinets for the Oregon house are supposed to be in around 4-20 (LOL) and then we can get going on the kitchen remodel.  

It is so beautiful out, I am so sorry you guys are looking out at snow.  By this time of year, we are darned tired of it.....


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2016)

Snow not a bother, we had the easiest winter that I can remember. My problem is my soil is frozen and I have no-tilled 2 grows and like to start fresh in Spring.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2016)

Snows gone and 50°. :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like we are having SPAM for breakfast:rofl:

BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2016)

I saw that..lol.

Spam is nasty but my son likes it.  

I started to neg rep a few when. Noticed there was a full page and gave up..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2016)

What a mess, they are still spamming as i am deleting...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2016)

I just don't understand what they are thinking:doh: 

I like fried spam:hubba::hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2016)

You haven't floated away have ya SmokinMom?

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2016)

We got a good ammt of rain, but nothing too bad.  I feel for the peeps around here that got the softball sized hail last week.  The tarps aren't keeping ther houses dry.  What a crappy spring so far in north Texas.  Sounds like Houston is the city that's about to float away now.

The rain here isn't done yet, spotty showers may stick around til Thurs.  I have some happy grass!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice to se ya back WeedHopper :48:

Thought that maybe you and SM got washed away. But she said it was further South.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey Duck
Nope,,but we just barely missed the big stuff. Houston got pounded AGAIN. ouch
Howdy SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi WH.  Did you get any hail last week?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2016)

Glad you guys are safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2016)

Ty rose.  Can you imagine softball sized hail?  Seeing that damage was crazy!  And less than 15 miles from my house.  Too close for comfort!!!  Mother Nature can sure be a bitsh.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2016)

Transplant time 
Just love playing in the dirt.
Then I got to figure out how to get 14 three gallon containers in a 2x4 tent


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2016)

Good luck with that Duck, how do  you water in the back?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2016)

@Rose My veg tent is 2 foot deep.


Happy 4/20 everyone

:smoke1::ccc::bong::bong1::bong2::vap_bong__emoticon::vap-Bong_smoker::vap_smiley::48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 20, 2016)

.

Let's... GET IT ON!

4/20/2016

:48: 

View attachment alpacabowl.jpg


View attachment lolpotdog.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 20, 2016)

View attachment imagesJAW6XDPG.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok, g13, i will get stoned just cause bill told me too, thank you.  Alpaca bowl? love it Joe..
View attachment not just for hippies.png​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 4-20 everyone.  It is a beautiful sunny day....here in Idaho.  Geez, you'd have thought I could have scheduled things so that I am in Oregon on 4-20....

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and that everyone is able to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2016)

:doh::doh::doh::doh:

Hit the wrong spot on my phone and erased my long winded reply.

:doh::doh::doh::doh:

Oh well BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh shoot, i love long winded reply's...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2016)

I've been known to do that on my tablet.  Touch screen are great....until you touch them in the wrong spot.  So, I will just BIU with you.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2016)

Well it happened again. Last night I let the dog out at the gate to let him run home. Halfway home he got ahold of a skunk again. The skunk sprayed him and the side of the Jeep. Got him right in the mouth. The dog came home and proceeded to puke up the skunk spray. Man was it strong cleaning it up. But anyways, I sprayed AEM all over the dog and where he puked. Opened a couple of windows and the smell was gone in about 10 minutes or so.

I love AEM just love it 

BIU'in cause I needed it :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 23, 2016)

.

I'm gagging just thinking about it 

Sometimes I can "smell" great weed when I smell a skunk (road kill)
but the fresh stuff is just WRONG!!

10am :bong:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2016)

That is a huge recommendation of EM1 Duck, that did happen once before.. That is amazing... LONG LIVE EM1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2016)

Dang duck, some dogs never learn.  I have told several people about AEM for skunks.  Fortunately, I have not had to try it myself for that purpose.

Gloomy rainy day today.  I think that I am going to do some cooking today and finish staining the vanity in the master bath.  

I will join you 2 with a bong.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2016)

Here too thg, what ya gonna cook?   I am thinking maybe soup for the last time for a while.  How you doing THG? busy or something?I miss ya.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2016)

Good morning Bongers:ciao:

A beautiful day here today... so far...
Cleaning the girls room after chainsawing the last flowering Chucky down. I couldn't fit 14 girls in my veg tent, so a few are going to finish vegging under hps for a week or two.

Got:
Chucky's Bride
Green Love Potion
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Bay-11
FuckBerry
Afgan Kush X WW 

All regs except the last one, so there will be some males. Not many I hope

BIU :bong: everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

Interesting line up Duck. female mojo


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Rose


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2016)

Duck is a busy bird. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Nice Bro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2016)

Morning Rosebud, duck, and Weedhopper.  Cloudy and rainy again.  Trying to decide between laying new flooring in the master bath or cook and clean, I think I am going to cook and clean.  Made 2 lbs of butter yesterday and cooked down some everclear tincture that I have had sitting in the freezer for e-cig juice.  I am going to make some chocolate chip cookies, caramel, and e-cig stuff today while I try and clean this disgusting house up a bit.  It is quite hard to be remodeling and keep any kind of a clean house.  LOL--my bedroom door is on the dining room table after getting a new coat of paint and new hinges.  Think I will see if I can get that hung today...  

Sounds like a good lineup duck.  I am also sending female mojo.  

Rosebud, I miss you too.  I think that by the middle of next month things should start calming down and maybe we can visit.  There are few things I enjoy more than sitting in your backyard in the early morning sipping on espresso and toking on some good sativa.  I'll bet your backyard is just gorgeous right now.

Hope you all have a great day and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2016)

Well I am a bit slow. Got 9 in their final home and only got 5 to go. :woohoo:

SmokinMom you hanging on to your hat? I hear bad storms your way.

Going to BIU now :bong:

Thinking Chicken Lo-mein for dinner.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 28, 2016)

:bong:

:bong::bong:

:bong::bong::bong:

Bring on the Day :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2016)

Coupon for New England Hydroponics. Save $10 when spending $50 or more. Coupon code is.....    SAVEMORE

BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2016)

Morning bong hogs :ciao:

Been a few years since I've looked at internet hydro stores and the selection of nutes has exploded from the last time I looked. This bottled nute caught my eye. What a name. And just so many pretty pictures. 

View attachment IMG_20160508_074432.jpg


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 8, 2016)

Hey all! 

Haven't logged in for quite some time, I unfortunately have not attempted growing again since I was 19 and registered on here. I've always been using the bongs, still got my small roor which is my main bong. Dabbing alot of concentrates lately which has been fun, very clean highs, great tastes and almost no burnout factor. 

Right now I've got some Tahoe OG, and black god flower as well as some king kush shatter. All heavy hitters which I am a big fan of. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## RubyRed (May 11, 2016)

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2016)

I'm doing ok.  Could be better, could be worse.  

Hope the rest of the BHC is a-ok.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2016)

Life has a lot of obstacles, have you noticed SM... bet we are strong, right?

Duck, i need worm advice. I have a three layer bin.. I quit feeding in the middle one as it looks like it is finished... beautiful casting..BUT, the worms won't leave. I feed in the other two .. They are having babies downstairs... and they are eating upstairs..but the middle  bin i want to use now is full of worms... what do I do?  Help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2016)

Rosebud, if they are not leaving the middle tray, it may not be done.  Did you start with the bottom bin and then have them migrate up a level?  Where did the worms that are "upstairs" come from?  I am taking my worm thingy to Oregon this week and get some going again.  I am hoping to be in Oregon full time by the beginning of June.


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2016)

You feed in one tray(first/bottom). When that gets full you add another tray and only put food in that tray. When full add third tray. When third tray is full the bottom tray should be nearly void of worms. If not dump tray on a mat with a light overhead. Spread castings out. The worms will migrate to the dark spots. I have a 5 tray and do not need to do the final step as there are not enough worms in my bottom tray to worry about. Most important thing is to feed just the top tray.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2016)

Thank you. I have only been feeding the top... Thanks for the advice..How do you use fresh castings? in tea? I just like to top dress, but these castings will need to cure, ha or dry.


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2016)

I let them dry and use as a top dressing and teas, but mostly teas.

I always let them dry for a bit. The springtails come back but die when dry.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2016)

I had to look that up, i have never seen a springtail, is that because i live in the desert?  I have mycorrhizae like crazy though.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2016)

I have plenty red worms in my garden boxes. They seem to be doing well in my veggies.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2016)

Happy Tuesday, damn, it's sideways...ugh.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2016)

Damnt SM i almost fell over.  :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2016)

@Rose what type of "decomposer" bugs do you have? The worms mouth is to small and to soft to eat most food on its own. In my bin the springtails eat the food and the worms eat their waste.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

Good morning Duck, I have been known to blend their food.  I think it was you that told me the worms mostly slurp? yuck..  I have a million babies in the bottom bin.. tiny worm babies. hmm I quit feeding in the tray over a month ago and they are still in there. My neighbor said they look skinny. LOL.. Do you use neem cake for yours?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2016)

Good morning bhc.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

Good morning Sm, how are you?  Good morning everyone else.. pretty day here. The garden is yelling at me to come out and play. I just wanna smoke pot.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2016)

My 12 yr old son was just diagnosed with migraine headaches.  . It sucks watching him suffer like that.  His dr gave hm an rx for zofran so hopefully after taking that he will be able to keep from throwing up his pain meds.  

How are you feeling these days rose?


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

Oh, i am sorry, there is a link between seizures and migrains that run in families I think. My son has both, but only has bad headaches about twice a year. I feel bad for your son..that pain is  horrible.  Good luck to him The zofran should help the nausea..shoot, still sorry for him and you seeing him in pain.

I am trying very hard to keep a positive attitude in regards to my health.. I am doing all i can to stay healthy.. My torn meniscus is my biggest complaint at the moment, but I have lived thru that before.. just takes a long time to settle down..  So I am good. Thank you. It is a pretty day and I watched a bald eagle looking for fish in the river yesterday. His white head shone in the blue sky... how can you be bad when you see that? Beautiful bird.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2016)

That must have been amazing rose.  I'd love to see something like that.  Healing vibes coming your way.

Ive wondered the same about seizures and migraines.  He had an mri a few years ago for his eye surgery and things looked good but since migraines are new, maybe I should ask for a new one.  Now that I think about it, my mris never showed any odd activity.  An eeg would be better.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

I think they run in families SM genetically.


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2016)

@Rose....No neem cake for I my worms. Just food scraps and newspaper. I do spray some AEM once in awhile.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Duck.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2016)

Cried my eyes out tonight, was my oldest sons senior banquet.  I've watched so many of the kids grow up and hearing the teachers pay tribute to every kid, and kids paying tribute to their fav teachers really got me all sentimental.  My first born is leaving the nest.  

Next year my daughter will be a senior and I'll do it all over again.  She can't leave the best soon enough..lol.  Kidding of course but she's stubborn like I am.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2016)

Is there anyone out there?

My city is having its annual music festival this weekend.  So damn cool seeing bands with top hits just 5 mins from my house.  Granted, those hits were in the 80s or 90s lol.  I picked the toadies over Peter frampton tho lol.  A fun time was had all, and my 18 yr old was our taxi lol.

Biu!


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2016)

Pink Floyd...The Wall


BIU :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2016)

We recently had to bite the bullet and replace our back fence.  Damn, it was expensive and I now have a newfound respect for people who do this kind of work.  Those dudes worked so hard. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2016)

Shoot, I can only do one at a tme.  Here's the retaining wall. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2016)

I'll spare y'all the rest.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2016)

I know that fence.,,,,,,lol
Passed it just the other day.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2016)

Best one on the block..lol


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2016)

Hope all you Bongers have a fun and safe Memorial weekend. :aok:

Aaaaaaaaannnnnnnnd party like your 21 again 


BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2016)

Morning duck.  You have a great weekend, too.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 1, 2016)

what up strangers....been Mia for like forever hope all are well....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2016)

welcome home mr fist!!!!:48::dancing::headbang::banana::lama:


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 2, 2016)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2016)

Miss ya THG.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2016)

WH, THG is so busy it is nuts. She is remodeling a house.... I can't believe what she is doing... i would be dead.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning Weedhopper.  I miss you all, too.  Decided that I need to take a few minutes and pop in and say "Hi".  I came back to Oregon late Tues.  Working my fanny off (well, not quite, but you know what I mean).   Sis told me that I need to slow down and she is probably right.  Got hot weather predicted this weekend--105.  I have decided that this is probably not the weekend to try and acclimate the plants to outdoors.  We have a good A/C and we have a basement--both great for real hot weather.

I have also had a lot of trouble with my internet at my place in Idaho and have no cell service there, so when the internet goes down, I really lose communication.  Hope to be in Oregon here on out except for short excursions to Idaho to finish up a few things there.

Got a hot cup of coffee with a bit of Irish Cream, got a bowl loaded, going to do some floor patch where we took a wall and cabinets out.

Hope you have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 3, 2016)

.

Thanks for the update THG! 

Defiantly don't push it in HOT weather. (none of us are quite as young as we think/feel, but our bodies know and WILL remind us)



Now there is ONE thing THIS  ol' body will take just fine...

BONG RIPS!!! :bong:

BIU!!!

:48:


PS 
my latest distraction has 4 wheels (and about 160 horses per wheel!) :banana::evil::banana:
(Lingenfelter stage2 SuperCharger, CAI,  headers+Corsa, coilovers, tune) 
2011 ,  56k mi , 6-speed 

View attachment IMG_04911200.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2016)

WOO HOO JOE, your styling now....have fun!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow Joe, what a ride!  You be careful now with all those horses.

Hate it when it gets really hot--it just makes it hard to do things...however, that is part of living in high desert.  At least we have very low humidity--makes that 100+ not seem quite as bad.  Rosebud, it must be hot at your house, too.

Going to try and get the weeds in the back pasture cut down this morning before it gets too hot.  And then on to painting.  Fortunately, I like to paint.  I got a coat of oil based primer on the kitchen and part of the living room yesterday.  Can't get around the entire living room as we have an entire set of kitchen cabinets boxed up in there.  I also have over 1700 board feet of tongue and groove that needs to be painted, that is going on the ceiling (how could anyone have ever thought popcorn ceilings were a good idea?), that I need to find room for.  We are thinking about just moving to the basement for a week or 2 til the kitchen is done.  

Better get my behind moving.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Be sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2016)

Sweet ride!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2016)

Love yas THG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2016)

Love you all, too!  

Can't wait to get some plants outdoors.  Nothing is as large as I wanted them to be by now.  I kept getting distracted by real life and didn't get them started soon enough.  However I have months and months to go, so I figure that they will have time to get some size to them.  I wanted to get them outside this kend, but temps are over 100, so will put them out in the mornings and then bring them back in until it cools down a bit.

Hope everyos having a great weekend and remembers to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2016)

THG, i will have some bigger clones for you. It is going to 103 today here... yikes, the plants seem to like the heat, but I will be mulching them with hay like i did last year to keep the roots a  bit cooler..... In fact i better go do that now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2016)

Rosebud, you are the best!  I am hoping that I can take a road trip and come visit--I need a rest and I can think of nothing more pleasant than to spend it with you .  Hoping to get the kitchen (mostly) put back together by the end of next week.  I figured that you had to be getting this heat, too Rosebud.  Our climates are almost identical.  We have high overcast today, so I will put my plants out for a little while to start to acclimate to the sun.  Fortunately I have lots of straw to mulch things--the previous owners kept goats, rabbits, and chickens.  I am considering goats to keep the back of the property "mowed" down.  It is either that or some kind of implement.  The next door neighbor cut it yesterday with a brush hog--I love little towns where people still care about their neighbors!

Better get my fanny in gear--I have tons to do today.  Hope everybody has a great week!


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 7, 2016)

:ciao:



:bong:




:bong::bong:






:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th of July BHC:headbang::headbang2::yay::bong::bong2::joint::smoke1::ccc::fly:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2016)

Back at ya Duck,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2016)

Getting a yehaaaaaaàaaaa from Weedhopper on the 4th of July is getting as traditional as watching fireworks.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th Duck and every other bonghitter.  I hope you guys all have a nice 4th. The apricots are picked and made into a cobbler, the potatoes are cooking for the potato salad... I need a nap. lol 

BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2016)

I need a :bong1:    :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

I will join you Duck!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2016)

:48: :48: :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 4, 2016)

.

geez y'all start early!

:bong::bong::bong:

:48:

:bang: :bang:

. 

View attachment PICT0592.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 4, 2016)

.

Ive forgot to post this up for all you BONGers

I tried Rez Block (additive to bong water) and it really works!

your water holds all the particulates and very very little stick to the glass.

It looks a little gross but it makes cleaning sooo much easier, HOT water and your clean!  (no need for ISO)


That picture exaggerates the color about 1000%, its NOT that bad!


:48: 

View attachment PICT0593.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 5, 2016)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 10, 2016)

little rain last night.  sure needed it

:bong:


----------



## yarddog (Aug 3, 2016)

Bong hit last night.      Tried it about 6 times before I got the video I wanted.    I was pretty much roasted at that point.  http://youtu.be/xso6rQ6FV7Q


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2016)

LOL, I can see why you were toasted.  It twas a beautiful bong hit though!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2016)

What a rip:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Pothead....lol


----------



## yarddog (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment hopper.    Lol was playing with the slow motion feature on my camera.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 3, 2016)

Thg, I lost two hours last night.     I think they went out the stove vent along with the smoke.      Duck, good to see you man.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2016)

Grab the :bong1: and BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 4, 2016)

.

yummy,  wake'n-Bong !

:bong:

:48:


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 4, 2016)

Plants outside are looking wonderful 

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2016)

It is so nice to be legal and not have to worry about law enforcement types of people. Yesterday monring, one of the dogs was barking at something in the back of the yard.  I could see something from the deck, but could not tell what it was.  Upon investigation, I discovered a juvenile hawk back near the fence.  Although there was no visible injury and it appeared alert, it made no move whatsoever to escape from either the dog or me.  As hawks are a federally protected species, I called Fish and Wildlife.  A young officer came out and we put the young hawk in a carrier.  Being surrounded by fields, I would be overrun with mice if we did not have raptors to help keep the population down .  I hope the young hawk recovers.  Couldn't figure out how to a pic to post from my tablet....I'll keep working ot.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice work T.H.G....:aok:


----------



## yarddog (Aug 4, 2016)

Thg, need you some rat snakes too.    We catch them and relocate them to the barn at my dad's to help with mice and chipmunks.   I have relocated a few rat snakes to my house too to help with the chipmunk explosion.     Seems to have helped.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh Bah Gah,,,i will never be able to watch Alvin and the Chipmunks again without crying. :cry: :rofl:


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 4, 2016)

Did not know the Hawk was endangered?? ???

Better let those SeaHawk fans know:spit:

:bong:
:bong::bong:
:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 21, 2016)

.

tgi420

:48: 

View attachment PICT0630.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice Joe, i will hit that with ya.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 21, 2016)

.

moving sucks but new house is worth it :heart:

:bong::vap_bong__emoticon::bong:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2016)

Tell us how much you love your new digs? Do you have horses yet? I would like a mini cow. So happy for you Joe.. Does your daughter LOVE her new house?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2016)

Hitting a :bong1: with ya Joe
Yes moving sucks, but once it's over it's over. Then sheer enjoyment returns.:bong:

Been working on the jeep all day adjusting my control arms. Everything was easy peasy till I came across a gulled threaded control arm. The torch and a big f'ING pipe wrench wouldn't fix it. Only thing that did was spending $105 for a new one.:hairpull::angrywife: Now the wait starts for FedEx.

Joe I may have to have a few :bong1::bong1::bong1: with ya


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, moving sucks, but it is always exciting to move into a new place that you love.  I'll bet the little one is loving all that space, too.

Duck, I hate working. on vehicles so much.  Gave it up a while ago.  I found out I was far better off going out plumbing paying a mechanic to fix the rig.  Hope your FedEx package is speedy.

And I am a day late, but I will join you in a nice long bong hit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

Howdy folks. Bong away. yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2016)

.

taking another "early" 4:20 bong break... :bong::bong:

no horse yet, I hope we can wait till next spring just to have some time to adjust to the new house before a new horse too

no furniture moved yet.  just a BUNCH of totes and boxes so its very
unorganized.  plus school started Friday (that's a + and a -)
combined with this being her first move, the daughter has mixed emotions.



the yummy (smelling) well water needed to be fixed
I just couldn't hit a iced bong smelling of SULFUR!!!



:48: 

View attachment IMG_0673.jpg


View attachment IMG_0678.jpg


View attachment IMG_0681.jpg


View attachment IMG_0687.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

Who ever you put in that refrigerator, ,,thier shoe fell off. :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2016)

Eeww sulfur water.

Watch your girls with that new water system.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2016)

.

yes, I have a test kit to try to determine exactly what's coming out of the tap.

We had "40 parts iron" right off the bat.  

now we'll see what pH and PPM those black tanks spit out... the RO is just for ice and drinking water 
(for now)

:bong:
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, i guess you needed to fix the water.. wow.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2016)

Sort of surprised that you got sulfur water.
I thought only this side of the state had that problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2016)

LOL, that stuff all looks familiar, Joe.  Hope that it takes care of the problems.  Sulfur smell can be hard to get rid of.  Joe, in the first pic, is the blue thing on the left your pressure tank?  Wish I was there to help you with your water issues.

Your new home is such a cool place, I am sure that your family is going to be very happy there!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2016)

I think Joe maybe getting a tote/rez with a float valve for his girls.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2016)

Guys dont let Joe fool ya,,,dont yall see that tennis shoe close to the fridge. Who is in that fridge. :bolt:
:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2016)

WH have you heard of 2 guys and a truck?
Now it is 1guy and a truck.:rofl:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 23, 2016)

.

one guy 
with one shoe 
and a truck

anyway,  the blue tank on the right is a pressure tank
moving to the left we have an AIO (Air Injection Oxidizing) Iron and Sulfur filter
then a water softener 
and finally all the way to the left is a brine tank for the softener 


:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2016)

If that is your only pressure tank, I would seriously consider putting a larger one in.  I am working on that right now at my place.  A larger pressure tank will put substantialy less wear and tear on your pump and will save you electricity.  It just kills me to see little tiny pressure tanks in places with multiple bathrooms and outdoor water needs...makes me think the people installing them don't quite understand their purpose and how to size them.

It has been so hot this summer--temps in the high 90s and 100s way too many days.  We have a few days of temps in the high 80s that is going to feel good.  Hard to do much of anything outside when it is hot.  And the plants don't look much into flowering.  I wonder every day if they will be done before it gets too cold or frosts.  

Hope everyone has a great day.  I'm off to HD for more paint.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2016)

Mid morning BIU sessions are great:aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2016)

I agree duck.  And also, late morning, early afternoon, mid afternoon, late afternoon, early evening, mid evening, late eveni and atimes inbetween.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2016)

You guys smoke pot?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> You guys smoke pot?



The only time I don't is when I am at Joes' house.
I don't want to wind up like that other guy in his refrigerator with only one shoe.:aok:


:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2016)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::2940th_rasta:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2016)

I got my eyes on joe,,,im going barefooted. Yehaaaaaasa


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

I want to go to a party at Joe's. A pot party.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 27, 2016)

.

slow but... slowly

uggg, mid 40's aint mid 30's !!

rented a small box-van over the 90F weekend with 
55+ humidity today and 70+ with thunderstorms possible tomorrow, only
88F 

staying hydrated!!



odd smell coming from that old refrigerator :joint4:
:48:

PS 
looks like I'm getting 8.1pH, 870-900 ppm water out of the tap...
might have to tap into that RO unit to dilute the PPM's (want to know what's in there too) 
that RO stuff read -0- ppm 
no ****!! -0-

the pH explains why it feels like your showering in MILK!

.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2016)

The higher the water psi the more efficient the ro is. If you have low pressure place a on demand pump in front of ro. Place a Tee after ro for ice/water and one for storage. I use a 30 gallon tote with a float valve. 

Just be sure to add cal/mag for the girls.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 27, 2016)

.

there is a line running straight down to the basement with a 5 gal tank at the end
that line is also T'd to the frig for ice/water.

I could tap into that I would just need to change the filters a lot more often than "usual" 
for an under sink unit

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah you going to have to do something. The girls are not going to like that soften water.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 28, 2016)

.

next round of upgrades for the water works will be:
bigger pressure tank and pump upgrade +extra sets of RO filters
I can't remember a "night" needing more than 8 gallons 
but I can defiantly see the advantages of a (float valve filled, suspended "tank", gravity dispensed) 20 gallon vessel. 

but tonight's rain pointed out (strongly) that the gutter "upgrades" are needed ASA(f)P! 

Nothing like funneling 2/3 of the surface of that roof face down 4-8" off the foundation... after a two story fall, its not eroding...
the temporary tarp 

Electrical work won't be started for 3-4 days but its only one breaker and a few outlets to that dead (6'w x 8'd x 7'h clear) storage space. 

TGI:LED 


that's the old kitchen counter before the granite upgrade the previous owner had done
and a few 3x3 and one 4x4 tent + filters and fans for 2 tents
oh, and one illumitex  NeoSol NS fixture 

:bong: on, fellow bongers, 
:bong: on.
:48: 

View attachment IMG_0735.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh boy Joe!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2016)

Getting a larger pressure tank will save wear and tear on your pump and save you electricity.  If you have a submersible pump, I don't think I would replace it unless it was too small.

If you are going to get a larger expansion tank for the RO system, remember that you cannot use a regular pressure tank for RO water--it does need to be made for an RO system.

My well water runs about the same ppms as yours--right up there in the 800-900 ppms with the pH around 7.0.  As I am surrounded by farm land, what is mostly in my water is from fertilizers, specifically nitrates and arsenic.

Is this to be your new grow space?  How fun to have all the possibilities you do with your place.  Cracks me up--I have electrical problems in the place I want to set my indoor grow up, too.  I have a friend coming over in a couple of weeks to take care of that.  I am buying him a 3 day non-resident fishing license and providing bed and board and he is fixing my electrical, adding some outlets, and installing a ceiling fan.

Looking forward to seeing your space all set up and running.  You always have the most beautiful plants Joe.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2016)

Read this on the interwebs this morning:

1.  Going to bed early
2.  Not leaving my house
3.  Not going to a party

My childhood punishments have become my adult goals!  LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeez THG I wish I had a friend like. Unfortunately for me I am that friend


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2016)

I do have some pretty special friends!  There is a lot I will tackle on my own, but electricity isn't one of them.  Other than water heaters and dishwashers, I want nothing to do with electrical.  There is a reason I am a plumber and not an electrician...if I screw up, I just get wet.

Bless you duck for being the friend that others can call on!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 29, 2016)

.

woot!

dude's original Monday job fell through so...

I have my 2 new outlets!

Unfortunately, the box was so crammed there was no room for a new breaker
two 15 amp breakers for the basement... one for my office/cave and grow 
and one for the rest of the place.

I currently run off a 20amp so there may have to be a few creative extension cord runs to jump over to the other breaker

I also removed the table.
no real excuse not to move the Camel-Cabinet over if nothing else

I will just fill jugs of tap from old house and buy some distilled till I tap the RO line

 either way I gotta get growing 
my veg isn't pretty 
mites popped-up a few weeks ago so they get to come too 
or maybe... pop fresh seed at new homestead is a (MUCH) better plan
I need to think this out a bit tonight

:48: 

View attachment PICT0632.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2016)

Leave them and the mites.
Use the time to design your grow space.

How ya get the mites? Or are they still  the same ones?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 29, 2016)

.

same ol' ones. 

I should totally leave them.  (poor cheeselicous, born only to die unfulfilled) 
but I still need to fill the rest of the space with something other than just a tent 
(and my jars in a few months... figured I'd dump the cali-O on left, as I know its genetics are safe and flower the one on the right ASAP)

We've moved 90% of the upstairs but only 5% down here
took us 4 days with a rented boxVan to do that 
6'2" 250 has its disadvantages and one of them is being able to move heavy things "easier" than 5' 3" Mrs. Camel  
so its been me and a 2/4-wheel cart/dolly VS ALL
the new house has an upstairs, the old one does not
breath, breath, foot, foot, PULLLLL! 
--- 1 stair
breath, breath, foot, foot, PULLLLL!
--- 1 stair
:48: 

View attachment IMG_0775.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm with duck--I'd be for leaving the mites at your old place.  I ended up not bringing any plants from the old place and the fear of mites was the reason.  They can be soooo hard to get rid of once you get them.

Moving...I feel for you.  I think that is one of my least favorite things to do--just hate packing, moving, and unpacking.  We rented one of those Pods when we moved (I highly recommend them).  That gave us a month to pack, move, and unpack.  

Setting up a new room is always fun.  If you don't have much on you man cave circuit, you may be okay with a 15 amp breaker.  Are you going to set up seperate vegging and flowering tents?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 31, 2016)

.

wake-n-BONG
in the garage "sitting area" :vap-Bong_smoker:  

----

Diversionary/conditioning tactics:
hey LOOK! its a tent!  closet 
hey, oh, just another storage tent.
by the time anyone finds my BLACK tents... 

got to get a lock handle for the last interior door before my tents too

that's the wife's (and most legal-grow states) requirement
Home DePot here I come 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0778.JPG


View attachment IMG_0779.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2016)

That looks so inviting Joe. Nice. Looks like you got a thing for clear glass.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 1, 2016)

.

Grew-up smoking in the 80... lots of plastic and metal. 
Now that I can afford glass (and its so cheep: china) I have LOTS of breakable glass!

think I'll set that up again this morning, nothing but cutting (5 acres) of grass in the plans for today. 
75F today's high, LOVE IT!!

:bong: on bongers!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2016)

Puppy puppy puppy. coming to a rosebud near you in 10 days.  :48::headbang::banana::heart::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 1, 2016)

.

No matter how much we hurt at their passing, we so quickly and without (much) hesitation,
open out homes and hearts to (an)other pet(s)

ENJOY!!
were back up to 4 cats after a peak of 5, low of 1 
a kitten, up for adoption, as we went in to put lil'bits down, the last of the 5.
Clotho (not that I really liked the name, as a sound, at the time of choice) 


----

We busted butt after a few days rest and emptied ALL the furniture out of the garage! 
and now I'm in the mood to sharpen these blades... bough his old mower
before I cut any more grass.

It's a Deere but a D120  ... 42" ? I think (4.5 acre) 
got'st me a Huskavarna 48" (1.1 acre)
maybe sharp blades will help kick this Deere in its dear E air  

such a BEAUTIFUL day! 
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2016)

I love puppies too Rose. I have 2 of them now. Picked up a pound puppy a month ago. Wasn't  planning on it but seeing all the dogs in there broke my heart. The new guy loves it here. Went from a cage to 40 acres. Just wish he wouldn't eat like he is starving all the time. My friend says it is from being in the pound for so long. Wish I knew how to brake him of that.

TMT time  to BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2016)

Is that hurricane named Hermie?

Is that a sign of change?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Is that hurricane named Hermie?
> 
> Is that a sign of change?



A storm with balls,,,:rofl:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 2, 2016)

joe420camel said:


> .
> 
> And now i'm in the mood to sharpen these blades... Bough his old mower
> before i cut any more grass.
> ...


 
:48: 

View attachment IMG_0782.JPG


View attachment IMG_0783.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2016)

Ouch Joe, be careful.  I need a tractor sprayer for my thrip.

Duck, you might think this is dumb, but could you hand feed him his kibble and tell him "easy" until he gets the hang of it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2016)

Rosebud is getting a new puppy?  Oh how exciting!  Let me guess...do I see a poodle puppy in your future?  

We have 4 dogs at our house now, all rescue dogs.  We lost a dog about a month ago and are still hurting from that.  We are thinking of getting a cat--I saw a mouse the other day.    

Joe, the mower blade looks good.  Mowing isn't quite as bad when you can sit and mow, though it isn't like sitting in front of the TV either.  At my age, I am happy that I don't have more than 5/8 of an acre.  I have a small Deere mower that was left on the property.  I think I may rebuild it over the winter--I would like a rider for the back part of the property.

It is overcast and cool here.  We have had quite a hot summer so far, with many days in the high 90s or triple digits.  So the 78 that is predicted today should feel real good.

Everyone, enjoy your Friday and have a great weekend.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 3, 2016)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0791.JPG


View attachment IMG_0792.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2016)

Those Burger King comercials are the most annoying and stupid. Wish they find some new ones.



BIU:bong:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes and you see the same commercials over and over.

They should do them more like in the day.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asnbSNxmy4M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eejA2HF5-EQ[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2016)

I miss placing my order in the drive through talking to the clown head. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8CTBk-lx9k[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKobL5oj3Zg[/ame]

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

Happy Labor day BHC


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes,,,Happy Labor day to all my friends.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good morning!  I hope everyone has an awesome day!

Time for some cannabis and coffee!

View attachment 7kgzWJyH.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2016)

A match made in heaven, coffee and cannabis..  I think i will join you Burnin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2016)

Cant believe yall or smoking that evil weed,,,you sinners you....yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2016)

You are a stoner WH admit it... you pot head you.  I like me some pot heads.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes i am a pothead and a sinner, ,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2016)

:confused2:
@WH
How does an atheist, sin?  :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2016)

Im a sinner Duck,,,im a bad bad man,,i mean Athiest....:rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 7, 2016)

In the eyes of many we are all sinners WH. 

View attachment is-smoking-weed-a-sin-300x232.jpg


Cannabis makes us happy and healthy. Why would a God give us this beautiful plant to enjoy and share for any other purpose other than to benefit mankind?

The true sinners are the ones who would deny us cannabis.

Have an AWESOME day you AWESOME people!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2016)

Aww burnin, you rock. thanks.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 7, 2016)

.

got to get GOING on this.

I hate to say it, but I think I am going to bring and flower that Cheeselicious 
IDK... 
PC anything handy? 
(I think I could do no root ones)  
I'm just so far behind and I HATE to pay. 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0801.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2016)

No clones, but can get you some cuttings. Went through a bit of a screw up myself and lost a bunch of strains. (Went on vacation to long)


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 7, 2016)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> got to get GOING on this.
> 
> ...



I wish I had the balls to try hydro,  my budget is to limited to experiment.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 8, 2016)

.

I learned early that you need to be able to drop some dime before you can make the green.

I often look at the cost of what I smoke if I had to buy it...
$350-400 oz's put things into perspective real fast.

if that $200 RO unit will help me produce 5-$6,000 worth of medicine, then it's WELL worth it.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2016)

LOL--I hate to pay, too, but I also got too far behind.  And things were so hectic here, what with a total kitchen tearout that it was the middle of July before I got anything in the ground outside (thank you so much Rosebud for taking care of me!).  Started some seeds and cuttings that I didn't take good enough care of and lost.  Note to self--tap water cannot be used at all on seedlings and cuts.

However, fortunately I didn't have to pay $350-400 an ounce.  Picked up a 1/4 lb from a friend for $450 and spit it with my best friend who I usually grow for.  Not sure what string it is, but it on the stony side.  Find I don't get as much done without a nice sativa in the morning with my coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2016)

When I was growing hydro the r/o made it so much easier to maintain the pH. No buffers in the water.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't hate me cause i am buying a puppy from my favorite puppy lover of all time. We have three rescues ok? Here is mr wilson getting his personality tested.. Thought you animal lovers would enjoy this cutest guy ever. He will be home here on Sunday. WOO HOO.. This makes me happy. My grow makes me sad... thrip central here... 

https://youtu.be/3n-Goj7exGU


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Aww  What an awesome puppy!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2016)

I am starting to understand  why Jeep stands for  Just Empty Every Pocket. You start working on one thing just to find something else that needs replacing. 
Replacing my cracked exhaust manifold with a new exhaust header, when I see my engine mounts are nearly worn out. 
Sure am glad there is Internet because back in the day I would be emptying every pocket plus giving them my pants to pay for these parts. 
Make ya wonder how we did our shopping before the internet.
Had to quit for the night as the mosquitoes were about to carry me away. 

I should have smoked them out with a major BIU session. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2016)

View attachment DSCF4426.jpg​


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 13, 2016)

.

does it get any cuter?

:bong::bong:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2016)

No, i think not Joe.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 13, 2016)

What an awesome looking puppy!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh Rosebud, he is just the cutest!  Have you picked out a name yet?  How old is he?


Duck, sorry about your Jeep.  One of the things I love about mine is that it is so dependable.  But like you, I don't know what we did before the internet.

Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2016)

THG the ole girl was due. Mostly a case of "since I had her torn apart, might as well do it".


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2016)

That needle tooth puppy is named mr wilson.. well, wilson. He is such a love.. oh my we are all in love. Except Howard, who is not in love.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2016)

I wondered how Howard was adjusting to the new puppy.  It sometime takes the old dog a while to get used to the new dog.  You forget how sharp those puppies' teeth can be.  

Duck, yeah, I understand that. Do it with plumbing sometimes, too....as long as we have this gtorn apart, we might think about doing....

I am loving the cooler weather--days in the 70s and 80s.  We sure had a lot of days with temps over 100 this summer.  Have a friend from Idaho visiting til Tues.  Think we will pop over to Huntington to the dispensary today (lol--visitors always want to go to a dispenary).  Most of us never thoughe would live to see tyhe day we could buy it legally.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2016)

I took a friend to a dispensary, an x cop, she said, forget disneyland, this is the happiest place on earth.  They are fun. I take my out of state guests too.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2016)

High :ciao: OHC


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 29, 2016)

:smoke1:
Highya duck...
Just thought I'd sneak in and skitz out for a bit - see what everybody is growing these days. 
Hope all is well here at MP. 
Been a while. 
Hey to Rosebud and THG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

What up OHC?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

hello hopper, i am at the W word this morning.   I'll be breaking out my beaker bong tonight, maybe i will snap a picture. my best friend gave it to me when he moved to Oregon last week. makes me ad a little when i use it, but we had some great times together, and the bong was a regular with us. lol    good times.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey Dog,,,yehaaaaaasa


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

Yd, come to Oregon, I will feed ya. 

OHC REALLY????? WOO HOO, how are you girl? I have missed you. tell us how you are and are you growing?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

rose if i ever make it out there i will make sure to come see you


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

I thought you were in Washington Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

I am, very close to Oregon Duck, you can go see THG and then come here in 4 hours.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

Without getting to personal, how far away from Idaho panhandle are you?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

About 3 hours from Coeur D'alene which is kinda the bottom of the panhandle.. It is accros from Spokane if you know where that is.  I am in southeastern washington.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 4, 2016)

.

Anyone have the time?

...

Here, let me check my time piece.

:giggle:

:bong2::aok:

I'm a little early but I simply NEEDED to make sure it was functioning before its official
4:20 duty's  :giggle: 


:48: 

View attachment IMG_0888 - Copy.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2016)

Should read 4:20,,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2016)

Joe, with a bong like that it should always be 4:20!

Hows everything going at the new house?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2016)

Does it have an alarm?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 5, 2016)

.

its so nice!!

its so much more expensive 
like 5 china-bongs put together 
but the quality of the joints and the right angles etc etc, not to mention that's all sand blasted / etched into the glass with the black of the front clock the only painted part
(but the face is blasted back in relief)
sooooo cool
but no, no alarm


slow but sure were moving in and out
been sick then she's sick 
there's always something we have to do  (like setting up Halloween inflatables) other than move stuff
the goal is the end of Oct were out of my office and the old house!!!

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0879.JPG


View attachment IMG_0877.JPG


View attachment IMG_0890.JPG


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2016)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Just checking in, been crazy busy the last few months, I think things will start to slow down soon, but damn, my job sure cuts into my wake-n-bakes.  Hit those bongs for me in the morning, lol.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2016)

Alrighty SmokinMom:aok:
Hitting one right now :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Yehhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 12, 2016)

smokinmom said:


> :vap-bong_smoker: Just checking in, been crazy busy the last few months, i think things will start to slow down soon, but damn, my job sure cuts into my wake-n-bakes.  Hit those bongs for me in the morning, lol.




:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 12, 2016)

.

my new entertainment system 
(bong cabinet with smoke filter)

lots of old entertainment systems out there unwanted 
because people busted out the backs (as intended) for those old CRT TV's
and todays wide format flat screen units don't fit.

rip out and replace the original back wall, add locks, a bathroom fan and 4x20" phresh carbon filter and :vap_bong__emoticon:

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0918.JPG


View attachment IMG_0922.JPG


View attachment IMG_0917.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2016)

Quite the collection you have there Joe.
When's the party?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2016)

It's Friday and I am  High :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2016)

Damn Bro,,,i have enough trouble keeping 2 pipes clean. Lol
What up Duckster,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog (Oct 14, 2016)

i keep all my water glass spotless. but hand pipes stay almost clogged, and thats how i roll.  lol
i will post a few pictures of the beaker bong my best friend left me when he moved cross country. i'll be putting a few miles on it tonight. friday and all.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2016)

Well what some weather we are getting, 80's.
Gave me nice weather to work on my Jeep. 
Re-adjusted my control arms, ss header, an anti roll for tie rods, and put a different driver side door on.
I still have a bit of tweaking to do on the arms, but she is ready for Winter. 
Going to look for a pull behind, so I can head out West for vacation. 

Oh and I cleaned my bong.  :bong: BIU


----------



## yarddog (Oct 18, 2016)

duck, are you going to be pulling the camper with the jeep? if so how does it handle the job?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2016)

Never hauled a camper. Did haul 5880lbs plus trailer once and 4000lbs many times. Took her awhile to get up to speed and had to look far ahead for braking. I don't want a camper that heavy.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2016)

BIU ya'll. Joe, that is an awesome cabinet. You keep your stash in glass too right? Not that plastic storage thing?   Looks fab.

Good morning Duck and all.. Can my toyota highlander go jeeping in hills? lol Really.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 18, 2016)

rose, anything can jump a hill. its the landing that gets you. lol


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2016)

@Rose. That would be yota'in, instead of Jeepin
Unless you have a Jeep with a string behind it, pulling the yota  out.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2016)

Good morning bongers:ciao:

Raining here, great day to BIU:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2016)

Morning Duck. Im bout to head out to Fort Worth Depot to go to work. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2016)

yota'in  that is funny Duck... You too YD, funny. But like if i am in a parking lot and have to drive over the curb and in big chuck holes, i should be fine right? I kinda want to go climb a hill... in the dirt..


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2016)

Yep I got myself a LED.

A LED light bar for my Jeep. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2016)

congrats Duck, those are coolio.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2016)

Got my led light bar on. What a difference. The light is a multi beam(spot and flood) and really lights her up. Will add pics once it gets a bit darker.

THG, what Jeep model do you have? 

View attachment 20161024_192758.jpg


View attachment 20161024_192819.jpg


View attachment 20161024_192838.jpg


View attachment 20161024_192856.jpg


View attachment 20161024_192910.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 24, 2016)

.

here is my Jeep... er 4x4 
(6" lift and 33's)

got sick or renting/bowering a truck 

:bong: 

View attachment IMG_0954.JPG


View attachment IMG_0938.JPG


View attachment IMG_0953.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice truck Joe. Kind of loud without those headers on, ain't it?

I am at 3.5 lift with 31's on a JGC. I got tired of plowing my driveway is the reason I got her.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool stuff you guys, beautiful truck Joe.

Duck, what do the led's look like are they white?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2016)

@Rose yes they are a cool white 6000k with 144 watts,actual 129.6 watts. Bottom row is the spot light, top row is the flood. Can do one or the other or both at once.

Could almost grow with them. 

View attachment Screenshot_2016-10-25-10-53-46-1.png


View attachment 20161025_110422.jpg


----------



## MightyMoh (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm all up in this!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2016)

Very cool., lol you can grow with those..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning bongers.  Rainy here today, but still not too cold.  Ive only had one night I have had to cover my little girls.  Unfortunately, it appears that my neighbor did not get his male plants out early enough.  I am going to have an outdoor crop that is loaded with seeds.  Took a sample bud the Buck-eye purple and it is quite seedy.  I guess the only good thing is that the pollen was from a full blown male and not a hermy, the seeds will be useable...sigh

Duck, I have a 98 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  It has taken me over many miles of rough and/or snowy roads.  The county that I lived in was about 3/4 of a million acres and only had about 200 miles of paved road...and not one single stop light anywhere.  My Jeep has treated me great--never once broke down and left me stranded iin the middle of nowhere.

Cool light bar!  I don't drive at night enough to justify something like that, but in my younger days I could have used one.

Joe, nice ride.  I havve to kind of boost myself into those raised rigs.  Before the Jeep, I had a K5 Blazer that ad to grab the steering wheel and pull myuself up.

Rosebud, how is the new boy Mr. Wilson doing?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2016)

@THG, 96 Grand here. 242 transfer case and U-joints. My girl use to strand me, would run then get temperamental on me and just quit, then might run again for awhile. While on one of her temperamental fits I had enough time to lay underneath her long enough to figure out my crank position sensor wires were heating up and not making connection. Got a new mopar one and she hasn't skipped a beat. Never been stuck in mud nor snow, have put the string on to pull out a few fellows. Just love her, she is what makes Winter bearable.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2016)

I love mr wilson like no other puppy. ha. i think it is cause we are home with him. We were always at work before... He is a doll baby.. Smart, secure, not easily influenced by idiocy..He is fun..  Thanks for asking. Oh and so cute you can't help but smile.
Hey thg, i pulled my PR... not enough time. I still have the blue dreams out there and will take them any time.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2016)

Go Tribe!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2016)

One down, three more to win. :woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2016)

LOL--my Jeep did that, but never stranded me--it would start right back up.  But as I didn't want to be stuck in the middle of nowhere, I took it in to be looked at.  My mechanic found the problem right away and repaired it--no problems since.  This must be common as my sis had the same problem with her 96 Grand.  

Rosebud, I'll bet you are having a ball with Mr. Wilson.  Puppies can be so much fun and they are always so cute.  Do he and Howard play?  My PR also got pulled--no way it was going to come close to finishing.  The Buck-eye Purple is so purple!  I pulled a test bud, but decided to let it go a bit longer.  Unfortunately, it is full of seeds.  Fortunately the seeds were made the old-fashined way with pollen (that blew over from next door).  The seed carry the purple hue of the buds.  I will probably plant a few after they age or or whatever they have to do.  I don't know how bad the other plants may be--the BEP started flower before any of the other plants.  All the plants are small as I got them in the ground so late, but thanks to you, I did have something to put into the ground! I have a Bue Drean, Super Silver Haze, (tiny) Satori, and an unknown along with the BEP.  The days are staying cooler and I am not sure how much more they are going to bulk up with highs in the 60s to mid 50s.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2016)

Cool Truck Joe. I also own an Avalanche. I have a 2002 with the 8.1 Vortec. Love me Avalanche.
Wish I had ducks Jeep though where I could go 4 wheeling. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 26, 2016)

.

Sweet WH!!  This is my first truck.  I have to admit, I  kinda like riding up here, above (almost) EVERYONE else.


2004 with only a 5.3 Vortech 

:48:


the night picture is just the running lights

. 

View attachment IMG_0964.JPG


View attachment IMG_0966.JPG


View attachment IMG_0968.JPG


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice eyes.
Riding above the semi's tires does feel good.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2016)

:woohoo:

Sunday morning football. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2016)

go hawks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2016)

Go Cowboys, ,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Go Raiders! Oakland racked up then most penalties in one game in NFL history yesterday. OB Derrick Carr (4) throws for over 500 yards and wins!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2016)

The Browns, sucked....again!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2016)

Browns? Who are they :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Browns? Who are they :rofl:




The worst team in the Not For Long league. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2016)

Dumb move. 
We got a sheriff here in O high O, that was arrested for 43 counts, 38 of them felonies. He gets suspended and part of the bond requirements is no contact with anyone pertaining   to the case or with any person or duties with the sheriff department. Well this goof ball is a member of the central commitee that votes for an intrim replacemented. He actually voted for his own replacement. They are now trying to revoke his bond.:rofl: And he is still running for reelection! :rofl: What a joke:laugh:


And I thought I was high:laugh:


BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2016)

I hear a Banjo playing in the background.  Lol.:farm:


----------



## yarddog (Nov 1, 2016)

ima make you squeal like a pig!   wheeeeeeeewheeeee!! fat piggy. lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2016)

B I U :bong:
Been that kind of morning.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2016)

Taking the day off just to B I U even more. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2016)

Duck, i will smoke with ya all day... lets start. oh you started first, well I am on it. Lets burn one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,we are now 7 and 1,,,,go Cowboys.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2016)

Well at least the comercials are over. :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2016)

B I U'in like it's my job :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

A new day my friend Duck. Bong it up.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 9, 2016)

:ciao: 

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 13, 2016)

.

sorry I've been MIA

I had seizures in my sleep on the 30th and haven't been home since.


Brain tumor:  MRI and Scar


Just got home about 1.5 hours ago and have taken 2 SMALL bong rips
(coughing/sneezing  is a HUGE NO NO !!!!)


Yup, they even did the tumor removal "AWAKE" to make sure as little to NO damage was done
while removing the 8mm x 10mm tumor , 1" deep sitting on my dominant side motor and speech center.



yes, seriously as in:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx_hlStCL7g[/ame]





So I just wanted to stop by and catch my friends here on MP up on that's been going on
in my life for the past 14 days


as of now we don't know if its cancer or not and as far as I can tell, absolutely no damage was done
during the seizures or surgery 


:bong: :bong: 

View attachment IMG_0981.JPG


View attachment IMG_0990.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2016)

OMG Joe!  Hoping that everything goes well and you have a quick recovery!  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2016)

.

only the tip of the iceberg of reality is beginning to sink-in on my Ride: Life

like walking in-front of a bus
I guess cancer diagnoses (or not) and DOD determine if its epic or not  but doesn't it for all of us.

yes a 16 day tolerance break "+" helped 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2016)

Joe, they just took that sucker out huh, WOW, your past two weeks have been something no one ever wants to have. When will the biopsy's be back?  I am so glad to see you here!  What is DOD?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2016)

date of death 

sadly, ironically, meaninglessly... in the process of moving these past months, all of the paperwork (extensive, elaborate paperwork) has yet to be put away down here related to my fathers' 7/13/11 DoD

I'm staying off the perkiests/oxy what evers' they had me on (which I took minimal of even under their suggestion) 
I have 8g's of CBD gold label oil, a bit of my own and PJ's to ease the pain and reduce the swelling on hand.
but any new personal is a good 70 days away (hippy slayer)


:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2016)

.

so far I have it back to around 
1-2am on 11/1/16

the dog, barking at me, in grand-mal seizure.

note I have -0- memory of this part
took 6 of them to get me down the stairs, secured 
I'm assuming the tumor ruptured and the pressure set-off the seizures
but n the process of stopping them, acute kidney injury occurred 

there's a few "induced coma" and trache-tube removal parts of the story I'm not looking to find too hard but yes I am trying to keep/find the brain surgery ones   


NOTE
I also wanted all to know that I was 1000% open and honest about the fact and amount of herb I use 
to EVERY Dr that asked and
1000% came back with the didn't really care about that, just when did I stop smoking cigarettes 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2016)

Good to know Joe.  This house is pulling for ya..


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 17, 2016)

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2016)

.

smooth, light whiffs off the bong at appropriate times brings calm ease soothing

join me wont you 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy to join you Joe.  You take care of yourself, now.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 18, 2016)

Its Friday:yay:

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2016)

.

west coasters ... where you at?

6:20+ works for me  
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2016)

Here i am ...how are you today Joe?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2016)

.

physically, good as far as I can tell.

absolutely no signs of skin or deeper infections or anything very negative so far.
First post-op Dr appointment is 23rd.
Should be a lot of information... I'm planning on tanking notes!  

I'm still dancing around looking at numbers/statistics and not...
the concept of "Just heal for now" keeps coming back into focus.
if there are to be more and bigger fights, 
I'll be there, just well rested and fed.

:48:


here is my best guess as to something close to what I went through, 
though my incision seems far larger than just the "dime"


http://www.upmc.com/Services/neurosurgery/brain/conditions/brain-tumors/Pages/default.aspx

off to the right 
a video


> Neuroendoport® Surgery
> During the procedure, a small tube about the circumference of a dime is inserted


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2016)

I think that is a very good way of looking at it.  Is that when you get the biopsy reports? What's in your vape?  I keep reading that pot is a neuroprotectant.. Maybe that is why my stroke wasn't as bad as my siblings and maybe that is why you are doing so well after surgery?  I don't know anything. I sure hope it is true.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I think that is a very good way of looking at it. Is that when you get the biopsy reports? What's in your vape? I keep reading that pot is a neuroprotectant.. Maybe that is why my stroke wasn't as bad as my siblings and maybe that is why you are doing so well after surgery? I don't know anything. I sure hope it is true.


 
not sure about the biopsy 
I guess that "1-2 weeks after surgery" has/will have come around by then.
I suppose so

I'm vaping Cali-O (PJ cut) and eating all the filtered butter solid I still have in a jar

tomorrow the CONCETRATED CBD oil shows up and I'll use some of that in a batch of coca butter in the Magical Butter machine 
RSO + CBD butter sound like GOOOOD medicine to me

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2016)

Very good medicine my friend. Sending positive Energy your way.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2016)

My clock is stopped at 4:20
:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

Your clock stopped long time ago. :rofl:
Just messen wit ya my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey Duck, could you please go talk to the thread " how can i slow plant growth?"  Thank you.  4:20 is a great place to have your clock stopped.. I will join you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

Rose,,i thought pinching the stalk did that. Cant remember whats thats called.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2016)

Just because it makes me laugh.   

View attachment IMG_0721.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 22, 2016)

.

4 of 4 showed to my rushed pop-party 

2 more to relocate today 

After that, I'll have a 2-3 day "safe" watering time schedule to KEEP
If I can get that to a 4(+) day span, I will feel "safe"

I have the seedling in a 1x1x1 shoved in a 4x4x4 packed in a 6" netpot, then the bucket 
is full of clay beads. Above that, the drain-plug will FORCE a good .25 gallon to pool in the bottom.
I am planning on keeping the buckets raised enough to be able to flush that as necessary.

Non organic, hand water (feed, water, water) just like I raise my mother plants.

:48: 

View attachment IMG_1008.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2016)

Cute Joe.  I just love new seedlings... promise for the future.. with a lot of work.  good morning BHC!   Lets do this.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 23, 2016)

.

not sure those lil babes will ever....


Its cancer

-- "grade 4" (size, not stage), Glioblastoma 
they feel ,after any cancer is detected, anywhere in the tumor, no surgery will clean ALL the cancer cells out, so radiation and chemo are standard follow-up.
"STATISTIC" life expediency : 14-15 months (10% may make 5 years)
that's taking every case of it , not always like mine , where this is/was the only "original" tumor
not Metastasis from lung or other tumors.


They have 2 research programs (which could run in addition to the standard RAD/Chem)
1- a "blind" , double your radiation or not
2- a protein based ... vaccine / body's own immune response (SurVaxM)
https://www.roswellpark.org/multimed...cancer-vaccine


just throwing it out there like a broken car
obviously as it sinks in this isn't a weekend project 
or its MY wife and kid going to be going through... ya
**** hits deep
:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 24, 2016)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> not sure those lil babes will ever....
> 
> ...




sending prayers your way my friend...... :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Good ol' BHC. :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Joe-  prayers my friend! Get well ASAP brother


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 5, 2016)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 9, 2016)

:bong2:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 9, 2016)

:vap-Bong_smoker: Green Crack
High day all

Prayin for ya Joe


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 9, 2016)

Its Friday:yay:


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2016)

Joe, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2016)

Joe, you just gotta kick this.. we are all on your side and if love could make ya well, you will/would be.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 14, 2016)

.

here is the start of the fight.

I have 1 set of pills and 2 radiation doses in me as of this post.

:heart: Love you all (too) :heart:

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0080small.jpg


View attachment IMG_1065.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2016)

Joe, it would be ok with me if you checked in every day. Thinking of you lots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Hang in there my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2016)

You can do it!


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 15, 2016)

:chuck::chuck::chuck:

Fight it Joe!!!!!  we are ALL in your corner cheering you on :clap:

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 15, 2016)

.

Lake effect in full effect 

7F and silly line of snow off Lake Erie doubled the drive time.

Blizzak snow tires on a AWD V6 RAV4 .  Its the OTHER cars/trucks/drivers we have to watch out for.
we're all good.

Slightly opened my eyes this round.
set me in place X-ray head spins to the floor/under me, turns on, rotates around to the top, off.
reposition the table on another angle, move to floor, turn on, rotate to top, off.
3rd table position, cycle.
done.

maybe 30 seconds of "on" total... it could be 15 


----------------

here is a picture of lake effect.
cold wind blows over the non frozen lake and picks up moisture
then dumps it wherever the wind pointed it.
this is a very SMALL sample of it

:48: 

View attachment New Bitmap Image (2).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2016)

I would of hurled when they put me upside down.  How are you feeling?

we have a high of 22 today and 8 or so inches of snow... It was fun out there, but those gear head dickbrains that come out first snow are tooo stupid.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 15, 2016)

.

LOL  oh Rosebud, I may have worded that wrong...  the machine rotates around ME!
  I lay still!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh thank goodness.  What are you smoking? I will join you.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 20, 2016)

.

hello all.

Been busy trying to fit in this 2.25 hour chunk of time into "normal" life.

Well... so far so good!!

Today was 7th day of RAD and tonight will be the 8th dose of CHEMO.
I'd be hard pressed to find any real issues up to this point.
-AND-
Every/any one I tried to come up with was a known or probable side effect of the steroid.
[blurred vision, muscle atrophy (you LOOSE muscle on this steroid) minor, hand tremors]
This was HUGE news to me!  In my mind, I had no explanation for the muscle loss.
But now, this explains it, I've been on this roid since I can remember taking pills IN the Hospital over a month ago.
this steroid is used for its anti inflammatory effects.
huh, think CBD might be a better anti inflammatory medicine?

unfortunately, all the Dr's and RN's say the side effects don't really start kicking in till week 3-4+ and can last 2-3 weeks after/past treatment.

BRING IT!!

EDIT/PS  
I have taken/needed -0- of their anti nausea pills so far.  
geee I wonder why?
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2016)

Hang in there my friend. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Joe I was hoping you would check in.. Do you do this schedule for how long? How is your oil supply?  I am so glad you are doing so well and not sick.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Joe I was hoping you would check in.. Do you do this schedule for how long? How is your oil supply? I am so glad you are doing so well and not sick.


 

Each arrow is a RAD treatment.

I just started the 2nd week of the 6 week (RAD) cycle.



:48: 

View attachment IMG_1013.JPG


View attachment IMG_1117.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you Joe. I am thinking of you so much.. much love. Looks like you are ok till after the new year?  Can you up your dose of oil to 2 or 3 times a day? not yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2016)

Joe, thinking of you and your family every day.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas people


:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 28, 2016)

.

Survived the fist part of this Holiday season.

Getting a little more tired these past few days but nothing "serious"

So as of now its: so far, so GRAET!
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2016)

Joe, glad you have gotten through the first half of the holidays without wearing yourself out too much.  Take care and know that our thoughts are with you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2016)

Wishing you the best Little Brother.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 1, 2017)

:bong:

:bong::bong:

:bong:   


All Day


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 6, 2017)

.

lets Bong it up like it's 1999

ya well, that party was already had....

lets 4:20 like its 1/6/16  :bong:

love ya (all)
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2017)

Back at ya Bro.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2017)

JO!!! I will join you dooood!!! Happy to.   Nice to see your cute little cut up head! (that didn't sound very nice, but you know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2017)

Day late and a dollar short, but I will join you, too.  Cold cold here this morning...-16.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2017)

30* here

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2017)

Good morning you bongers you. Duck, how are you? I have been thinking about you lately. Did you  have a good christmas?

THG, that is really cold. We have been around 4 or so but today it is getting in the 20's so we can have freezing rain... what a long cold spell this has been, or what a long strange trip this has been.. ( that is a song) 

Just wanted to say hi and to BIU!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2017)

It is warmer today.  I think I get your weather about a day later, Rosebud.  We are supposed to have freezing rain/ice storms today.  My niece (an environmental scientist) called worried about us as ice storms can bring power outages.  I told sis to tell her that us mountain folks know how to deal with power outages, not to worry.  It has been a miserably cold winter so far with far more snow than normal for this area.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.  Stay warm and bong it up as needed!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 8, 2017)

:ciao:  

Good Morning

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning bongers:ciao:

Went on a trail ride during the holidays
Had a great time. Need to head out West.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2017)

Come on out Duck... the west is best... see what i did there?
It is going to be 0 tonight and colder the rest of the week. We have 2 feet of snow.. I haven't seen a winter like this in 30 years.. climate change.  We are going stir crazy.. Pictures all around town of upside down vehicles  on the highways..kinda makes me want to stay inside.
I hope to set up the new leds today with mr rb help, they are heavy. I am very anxious to see what they do. 
Have a good day all you bong hogs.. I will join you.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2017)

It has been a nasty winter so far hasn't it Rosebud?  I am absolutely going stir crazy, too.   My neighbor says there has not been a winter like this here for over 20 years.  The freeway, I84, between Ontario, OR and Pendleton, OR has been closed numerous times this winter.   I've had to get both new tires and a new battery--I often wonder what it is like to live somewhere it doesn't snow and freeze....

I am exited to see how you do with your new lights!  It is always fun to get new grow stuff.  Are you going to run the LED all the way through?

Duck, come on out west!  I am on the road to a lot of places and I always have a spare bed.  

Joining you all to BIU.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

What up Duck.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 14, 2017)

:ciao:

:bong:


tcabs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2017)

What up wh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Howdy Mam,,how ya been.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 15, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy Mam,,how ya been.




SM use to be a mod here......... she's a hoot in chat....... great texas mom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep,,i know SM from before. She lives fairly close to WeedHopper around the Big D.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 15, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2017)

Fire that **** up! :bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 19, 2017)

:ciao:  

:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey neighbor wh,  are you happy?  . I am.

High g13, man that was so long ago.  Chat was a riot.  good times.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2017)

Will do, toa.  

G13, pm me please.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 21, 2017)

:ciao:  Mom

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 21, 2017)

.

doing the east coast bump

60 F = go for a drive!!  errr ride 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2017)

Joe, enjoy your ride!  I will live vicariously through you.  You'd think I was still living in the mountains with the amount of snow that we have gotten this year.  I hear it is the worst winter in 30 years.  Jeez Louise, the freeway was closed last week for 2 days, stranding hundreds of truckers and travelers.

Thanks for the advise on the light.  Looking forward to doing a little run with just the LED.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2017)

Joe, enjoy your ride!  I will live vicariously through you.  You'd think I was still living in the mountains with the amount of snow that we have gotten this year.  I hear it is the worst winter in 30 years.  Jeez Louise, the freeway was closed last week for 2 days, stranding hundreds of truckers and travelers.

Thanks for the advise on the light.  Looking forward to doing a little run with just the LED.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2017)

This is the worst winter in 60 years here.. THG, how was it this winter up in Idaho, did they get as much snow as usual?  Pretty cool march yesterday huh?


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking forward to Spring here

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 18, 2017)

just stopping by hope all is good,been awhile BIU.....peace


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 19, 2017)

:ciao:  

Rain and 40*

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2017)

What winter?

BIU MeetMrFist2 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2017)

The winter that we had snow on the ground for 80 days or something... It will be easy to prune roses this year, just cut um off at the ground... woo hoo.

Hey mr fist, did i see you run thru here?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2017)

We are already mowing the greens here, been so warm .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2017)

Duck, I think you guys in the Great Lakes area deserved a good winter.    

Meanwhile here in eastern Oregon, we have had the worst winter in over 100 years.  I still have over a foot of snow in most places.  We had a bunch of damage to the deck and patio covers when the snow slid off the roof.  Also tore the electrical line away from the house.  A section of the barn roof collapsed.  The shed roof is leaking.  LOL--It was about this time last year that we first looked at this home.  There was just the slightest skiff of snow on the ground.  I was excited about being able to spend a winter without feet of snow......sigh.

My place in Idaho also got way more snow than average...and they usually get a lot of snow.  I don't anticipate that I will be able to get into my place there until April sometime.

Mr. Fist, good to see ya.  Duck, enjoy your weather.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2017)

.

first post-op/chemo/radiation MRI shows -0- activity

now its on to phase-2 of chemo (high dose for 5 days then 25 off) that lasts 6 months (or maybe 12 depending) with MRI every 2 months

assuming no change up to that point I'll get an MRI every X months till something does show. (hopefully NEVER!)

so... BIU for GOOD news !!!!!

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome news my friend. Cool. You hang in there.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 20, 2017)

been out of the loop for awhile.....health issues and law issues...all good now,I will be on here more......hope everyone is good....peace BIU:joint4:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 20, 2017)

ROSE i sent you a pm....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2017)

Good morning.. nice to see the BHC up and running today. Mr fist, i haven't gotten it yet but I look forward to it. Always nice to see you and your rock and roll self.

Joe, so tell me if this is right, they did the emergency surgery to remove the tumor? Did they think they got all of it? And so this new MRI is saying no growth of where the tumor was?  can I do a happy dance?   I think so... that is very good news. You the man.  you can tolerate more cannabinoids than anyone i know...

Morning WH!  THG, i have been wondering about both your places. I bet you want to crawl under something and not wake up till summer. I am so sorry all the damage to your place.. Really, feel very bad for you. But, i am glad you are not in idaho in 40 feet of snow.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr fist, still didn't get your pm, maybe it timed out.. try again please?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 20, 2017)

I sent again....did it make it?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2017)

I got it. Thank you.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Joe, so tell me if this is right, they did the emergency surgery to remove the tumor? Did they think they got all of it? And so this new MRI is saying no growth of where the tumor was?  can I do a happy dance?   I think so... that is very good news. You the man.  you can tolerate more cannabinoids than anyone i know...



Nov 11 was the (open, awake, brain) surgery, "as much as they could" was removed , but "there is always some left" 
and now after the full radiation treatment (and round #1 of the chemo) this MRI shows no new growth around where the tumor was removed.
stage 2 of Chemo will start next week. 5 days of pills, 25 off.  that cycle will go for 6-12 months with an MRI every 2
then ALL the treatments will be over and they start spacing the MRI's further apart. (assuming nothing new shows/grows)
Dr. said she has a FEW patients who are on YEARLY MRI's and still going...

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for telling me that. I hope you are the first to need them yearly. Does she have other patients on cannabis?   Thanks Joe...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 20, 2017)

hey joe prayers and healing powers coming your way bro...for real Rosey it was awesome chating with you,i will hit u up real soon.....really been missing this place good to see peeps from back in the day....hate to hear about all the bad winterweather out west,been lucky here in the carolinas,they skipped winter this year.....BIU and stay warm.....peace


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Thank you for telling me that. I hope you are the first to need them yearly. Does she have other patients on cannabis?   Thanks Joe...



Ohio has -0- (legal) cannibals patients, so if she did, chances are they didn't tell her (either)
:48:


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 21, 2017)

Rain again today.  No Sun till Saturday.

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2017)

What a bummer THG & Rose
We are setting high temp records here. 61° here today, no coats either.


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2017)

I will join you duck... how is married life?   

Still have snow on the ground but it is raining.. good for the snow pack i guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2017)

Joe, as always, healing thoughts your way.  Zero activity sounds good.

Duck, enjoy!  I'm glad there are some having a great winter.  Talked to my son in Denver a couple of weeks ago and it was 70.  Heard it got to 80 last week.  We have had a fair amount of rain, too, Rosebud and that is causing the snow to melt.  

Mrfist, hope your woes are behind you.  Good to see you back.

I've had a heck of a time trying to get something going inside this year.  Seems like there was so much house stuff that had to be (and continues to be) done, the plants kind of take a back seat.  First I had 5 boys out of 6 plants...and then the only female got root rot.  Started some more plants.  My dog helped herself to 4 plants.  I saved them, but it took awhile for them to reveg.  Set up a 4x4 tent for flowering...keeping my fingers crossed.

Rosebud and duck, I will be calling on you both to give me help with organic for summer.  I am thinking now of using large (15-25 gal) grow bags.  I will also be working on making some raised beds, but don't think I can get them done and filled with good soil before growing season starts.  I have a bunch of kiddie wading pools here that I figure I can use to mix and age soil.

Have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2017)

@Rosebud, Married life is great. Although the old saying "You can't teach an old dog, new tricks" arises occasionally. 

@THG, I hear ya on the tough time getting the indoor going. I shut down for a bit and just started thinking about starting. A good spraying of AEM will get that soil in overdrive


BIU like it's my job:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 22, 2017)

morning bhc,awesome day on the east coast,looking like 72 and sunny,hope everyone has a great day.....biu if you have it....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2017)

LOL Duck... marriage... 45 years here... my partner, my best friend, my love. Sometimes i think if he talks one more minute I might fling myself off the roof.  And he is quiet. lol Are you retired? retired and married is fun and not. lol  I am glad it is going well. I am happy for you really.

Mr Fist... here you are again. That is nice to have you back..  bong um baby.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2017)

@Rose. I'm not even close to 45 years. Been good friends with the wife for 35 years, only married 1 1/2 years. Met when she was 21 and I was 23. My parents were 50+ before Dad passed away.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2017)

Cool that you married your friend Duck.  I am glad your parents had that long, mine did too. I got lucky with bud, that is for sure. Tell your wife hi.

Time to prune roses... to the ground I bet .


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2017)

Time to smoke buds


BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2017)

I will join you Duck.  the sun is shining.. i don't know what to do.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 23, 2017)

good morning everyone,another nice day to wake up to,supose to get to the 80s by saturday,unreal weather for feb.....biu today is my oldest granddaughters birthday and for her birthday she wants to go on a helecoptor ride,they have a few places at the beach for 20 bucks you get a 15 minute lap around Myrtle Beach.....guess Im going to get high this afternoon....wish us luck....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm high:stoned::headbang:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2017)

er


:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2017)

Blackberry kush goes down good.    Mango is next. :bong:


Love you guys <3


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2017)

love ya back toa!  I have a bb kush in my grow now that i have not tried.  Not had mango but i like papaya.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 23, 2017)

well we survived the helecoptor ride with my granddaughter,awesome time,she will def remember it for a long time....she had no idea untill we pulled up to the pad...pilot tried to scare her by saying it was his 2nd day on the job....priceless reaction on her face.....Rosebud,its heading your way thx....BIU PEEPS.... peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2017)

1

2


3

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok duck, but it is 3 in the morning, but if you say so... biu!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2017)

I been up since 430 Rose. Coffee is good.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2017)

Have a good Friday Wh and a good trip home tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Mam. Yall have a good day.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 24, 2017)

:ciao:

It's FRIDAY :yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2017)

Rose did you say b i u?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2017)

Well yes I did Duck.. I did say that. The sun has been shining for all morning, i don't know how to act.  I can't wait for spring. We have had an empty house behind us for about 10 years, now there is lots of movement going on back there.  I am not happy, but we aren't growing monsters this year. I want them short so i can spray for thrip easier.  Do you think you can do a scrog or something outdoors?  I would like them no taller than 4 foot.  Help please.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 24, 2017)

.

76 F  

TGIGWF
(TGI global warming Friday)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2017)

You sure can Rose:aok:

Be a bit harder (more tucking) because of the transition takes longer.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 24, 2017)

you are so lucky to be able to grow outside on your own property without being worried about going to prison...I love the southeast but the laws here suck....one day maybe....biu peeps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2017)

Morning bongers.  We have a beautiful sunny morning here in eastern Oregon, but cold--18 degrees.  We are loosing a bit more snow everyday though and I am hoping that it will be gone soon.  Going to try and get the section of the barn that collapsed fixed...I am wanting to get some chickens.

Mrfist, yes it is so nice to be legal.  I have smoked cannabis since the late 60s and grown off and on since the 80s--so have pretty much been an outlaw most my life.  It is scary and disheartening (and stupid) to be in your mid 60s and fear going to prison for maybe the rest of your life because you grow and consume a beneficial plant.  I decided that though I also loved where I lived that this was too big a risk to take everyday.  I am praying (and I'm an atheist) that legal states are left alone by the feds.  I truly wish I had made this move years earlier.

Rosebud, I think doing lst would work great.  A screen would probably just get in the way.  You can just stake the branches down and let them grow horizontal.  Here's hoping that your new neighbors are great.  I only have neighbors on either side--farm fields behind me and across the street--but both of them are great neighbors.   When do you start your plants you are going to put outdoors?  When do you put them outside?

Joe and duck, you enjoy that nice weather!  Everybody, BIU as needed and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

I heard ya the 1st time THG. lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 25, 2017)

meetmrfist2 said:


> you are so lucky to be able to grow outside on your own property without being worried about going to prison...I love the southeast but the laws here suck....one day maybe....biu peeps


You got that right meetmrfist2! I'm in TX and I feel like a criminal every single day of my life because this states economy thrives on privatized prisons. I can't even think about it too long before going off on a tangent. 

I've been dreaming of going legal for nearly a decade and it's *HAPPENING!!!!* 
If all goes as planned, I'll be settled in the PNW at the foothills of the Cascades in a couple months. 
I'm downsizing to half the living space I currently have, but I think I'm psychologically prepared for the adjustment. 

So I think I'll be closer to THG and maybe a day trip from Rosebud and 4u2 and Robz? Anyone have any info on Benny? Last I heard was a couple years ago and he was going through some medical stuff...If you know, please pm me? 
And any of you from the old days who still remember me, please shout out in a pm so I can see if you're on my route. I will eventually be making the road trip with the animals in a U-Haul and pulling my car and would love to meet up and burn some. 

Shout out to SM in DFW and  if you're not too busy, we should make an effort to meet before I leave the area. 

And hey to Duck! Congrats on the wedding bells! 
Fire it up, dudes! Let's get this day going.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

Know how ya feel Hippie.  I live in the Metroplex area,,and have most my life. Know all about the Texas Prison System in Texas,,,been there twice.
Wish you the best of luck on your move my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2017)

That is awesome ohc!  I know you have been trying to do this forever... I am in eastern southern washington..   best of luck to you.... I am happy for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2017)

Rose,,im Worried bout all you girls being in one place. Yall gonna take over the World,,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks OHC

Congrats on the move.
Don't be such a stranger, its nice hearing from you.


BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2017)

Good morning Duck and all you bongers.

WH, yes you should be very afraid of us ladies getting together... woo hoo. So Happy for you OHC!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2017)

As Laura Engle would say "scared pa".


BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 27, 2017)

morning bhc,weather here went from the 80s to 60s in one day....love the rollercoaster effect,was in the 30s last night.....old hippy chick wish I could pack up and make a move to a 420 friendly state but I have too many ties where Im at with mortgage and family and everything else in my life,its just a big shame I m not in that position....the laws here suck,its a money thing that the local gov do here...500 fine for simple pos under 1 oz,then they try to get you to do a pretrial intervention for another 1500 so your record doesnt show you have a weed record.....told them I could care less about a simple pos misdeneamer charge.....like i said its all about the money they reap,makes no sense to me you can go into any liquor store and buy 150 proof moonshine but you are a criminal if smoke a joint....BIU if you got it or can handle it.....Peace


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 27, 2017)

Mondays Suck

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2017)

Went from 71° to 21° here in less then 24 hours. Makes you want to BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2017)

Dont ya just love Change? :smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah, I'm going to change my :bong1: water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2017)

OHC, I am so excited for you!  I cannot tell you how nice it is to not be an "outlaw" anymore.  It is never easy to move--I owned a home, had a small business, and a lot of friends in Idaho.  But I decided that I would probably die before Idaho legalized cannabis and I just got tired of  having prison hanging over my head.  I shot you a PM.

It is warming up here...the snow is slowly melting.  Highs in the 40s this week, but in the 50s next week.  Hoping that does away with the rest of the snow.

Everybody have a great day and BIU.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2017)

Well it's down pouring rain here.
You all know what that means.

B I U :bong1: :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeepers 8 people registering all at the same time.
I hope the spam filters are working.

1

2


3
:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Yehaaaaaa


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 1, 2017)

morning bhc,another un seasonal day in the south....80s and the pollen is about to kill me....hope everyone has a great day....biu


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2017)

Well winter is back for a couple days
Saturday looks like a gardening and BIU day :bong:

Did get my new door hinge pins installed. No more saggy door  took about a hour with :bong1: breaks.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 3, 2017)

yepper went from 80s to 50s down to 30s tonite....gotta love it....hope everyone is having a great friday....BIU BHC...peace:headbang2:


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 3, 2017)

Rain here.  

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2017)

It's Saturday :clap:

Working on my indoor Spring grow:clap:

But first things first, BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning bhc!  Duck what are you doing for your spring grow?  Do you do outside?

I have a couple of little Harlequins to harvest  soon.  I have to try and clone a flowering plant... that may not work.  

BIU peeps!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning bongers.  Rainy and overcast here, too--all the better to make the snow go away!

Rosebud, I recently cloned some Satori that was in flowering.  Surprisingly 7 out of 8 cuts made it.  Hope you have the same luck with your Harlequin.  

Everyone, enjoy your Saturday and remember to BIU as needed!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2017)

Howdy THG,,Weedhopper misses you when your not around. Glad your Satori Clones are doing well. Someday im gonna smoke some of that.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 4, 2017)

happy weekend to all,gonna take the hotrod out for a cruise to the beach,having a little get together with some friends of mine in a local car club and chow down on some southern cooking....BIU BHC......peace


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2017)

@Rose...... Not sure just going thru my seed fault, seeing what I got. I may do a couple OD this year not sure. I mostly just give cuttings away to my friends anymore. 

@THG.....Have you procured any EM-1/AEM yet? Many uses for it. One that may interest you is that it really speeds up decomposition, to make your own compost/compost rows. My best od's were using native soil with amendments, compost, and mulch. Mulch would really help on those real hot/arid days. Leaves work great, no pine.

Beautiful, sunny day here, just cold. May spray my raised bed with AEM if it gets above freezing.

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 5, 2017)

think I'll just roll one up and sit here on the couch and watch the nascar race toasted....its just one of those kinda days....BIU BHC......:smoke1:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 5, 2017)

.

mmmmm I love NAP-car!

about 10 laps in and I'm OUT!

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2017)

Turn left and hurry


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 5, 2017)

it will make you want to change the channel.....we are going bowling instead.....:joint4:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 8, 2017)

looks like rain today,spring break has started officialy here at the beach,tons of college kids everywhere.....think Ill stay in and lock the doors.....biu bhc....peace


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 9, 2017)

All most Friday :yay:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 13, 2017)

winter decided to show up in South Carolina the last few days,it has been in the 70s and 80s the last two months and now decided to give us snow and sleat....time to burn it up and stay in, pick up the guitar.....BIU BHC:guitar:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2017)

@THG... Long read but worth it  

View attachment Adv-Guide-Brewing-SCD-E-book-v1-9a.pdf


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2017)

Duck, thanks for the link.  I will give it a read.  Got everything ordered yesterday for my supersoil.  So, better get some AEM started.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2017)

You will rock it THG.  Going to be fun. 

Good morning bong hogs.. I think i will join you.

Duck that looks like an awesome read, i think i need a joint first. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks

On page 130 the recipes start.:aok:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 17, 2017)

happy St. Patricks day BHC...hope everyone has a great weekend,big car show in town this weekend think I'll go check out some hotrods....BIU BHC


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 22, 2017)

what up BHC sure is quiet around here....BIU peeps the storm is brewing here on the east coast,bad winds and storms overnight.....peace:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2017)

Mmf2, no storms here. Just 50° temperature changes. Low 60's to high teens. We had the 12th warmest winter ever. No ice on the big Lake this winter. I think it is going to be a hot summer with water problems .

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning bongers..

Lemon haze from the store is what i am smoking... I will have my own dank in another month.  
My big sister died last saturday. She needed to but it is still hard, huh. I have been on the phone with family and that can be exhausting.. So back to the haze for me.. BIU PEEPS.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2017)

So sorry to hear that Rose
Sending prays your way.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2017)

:heart: Thank you Duck, grieving is weird, you don't get to not do it.  
I do wish i wasn't one of the youngest " kids".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh Rosebud, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you THG, i know you have been through this..


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 22, 2017)

sorry to hear about your sister Rose,wow that bums me out...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2017)

Rosebud, when do you put your plants outdoors?  I am tentatively planning about the first week in May if the weather is favorable.

We rototilled the fenced part of the backyard up and are in the process of levelling it out.  Trying to decide exactly how to lay it out.  I'll bet I've looked at 5000 backyards on the internet for ideas.  I want about 1/2 garden and flower beds.  Rosebud, your yard is an inspiration--I just love your yard!

Duck, quite a read.  I am not through it yet.  I can't be too stoned when I reading it or I don't absorb it.  I made up a gallon of AEM yesterday using the recipe on their website.  I bought an airlock and carboy as they are really inexpensive.  I'll start checking the pH tomorrow.

I think I am going to make a rain barrel today.  Anyone out there have one?  Any words of wisdom?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2017)

Words of wisdom :huh:

One is not enough :aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2017)

THG post a pic and I will give you my two cents on your yard design. 

Um my plants didn't got out last year until the first of June.. I just went and looked at my journal.  Our last date of frost is April 21st. I had them hardening off for the month of May and then planted june 1st.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2017)

Duck--Gottcha.  I have enough EM1 for 2 more gallons.  So, will get some more started.  And some more EM1 ordered. 

Rosebud, our last frost day is May 8, I believe.   The first of June would probably work well for me too.  Maybe the end of May if the weather is nice.  I started on the supersoil today.  I am using 4 wading pools, as there were a bunch of wading pools here when we bought the place.  I only got as far as emptying the base soil into the 4 wading pools.    Rain tomorrow, so on Sat, I will put the amendments in and mix it all up.  Got a temporary barrel set up to catch the rain water. 

I'll post up couple of pics of the backyard for you.  I would love your input!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2017)

Today is Friday, it's 60° outside with sunshine

Time to BIU :bong1: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2017)

Congrats on sunshine Duck, we don't have that anymore.. :vap-Bong_smoker:
Actually, i think we have had sunshine 4 times this spring.  It is raining like crazy out there now.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 24, 2017)

i got 72 Duck

enjoy the day!!

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2017)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2017)

Good morning bong hogs. What cha smoking WH? I will join you in a minute.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

Got the bong out today for rips and figured it had been a long while since i stopped in and said hello. I need to visit the cool kids more often....today is big rips of Sunshine Daydream and a few edibles...managed to break a toe again.....dumb barefoot country boy needs to wear shoes when going to town with the wife....concrete car stop worked well on my foot too.... BIU peeps


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2017)

OH OUCH KRAVEN... honey, put your shoes on.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2017)

Gorilla Glue:bong1: :bong:
Hi ya bongers:ciao:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes ma'am....kicked it in full stride and hit it so hard it jarred my back which is also killing me today....not a good day to be banged up...yard needs mowing and both cars need to be washed, plus I need to service the car I'm giving to my BIL on Wednesday of next week. Wife is keeping me on lock down today, I'm pretty hard headed so she put her foot down and made a convincing argument that the lawn and cars can wait till tomorrow


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

PC did you see the story where GG has sent out cease and desist letters? Dunno if its true or a prank, i'm kinda partial to GG #4 myself


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 25, 2017)

:ciao: BHC

Sunny and 55*  time to get the Garden ready. 


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2017)

Morning bongers.  I'll join you all in a Saturday morning bong.  I've got a bit of Gorilla Glue #4, too.      

I love spring!  Rained all day yesterday, but today is looking like it is going to be nice.  A little foggy now, but that will burn off in no time.  Everything is greening up and  

Ah Kraven, watch those toesies.  A broken toe can slow you down for sure.  But your back is probably bothering you more.  Don't work so hard you aggravate things.  Who sent out cease and desist letters and why?  I'm confused.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2017)

Kraven, first I heard. Although they will most likely win. If in legal state.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

THG I saw a post yesterday somewhere that linked an article that may that may or may not be a prank...I'm not sure, but it seem the legit company that makes Gorilla Glue glue products got tired of growers / breeders using their trade marked name. Their lawyers were sending out cease and desist letter to those breeders who have marketed and sold their cannabis product named with the trade mark name GG. Like I said, I have not followed up on that since I am not a breeder selling beans / cuts. But the article looked legit....who knows it could have been some form of advertising but it looked real enough for me not to question it.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

I did find it odd that just now they are deciding to do that when GG#5 is in the works....who knows, it made for an interesting read


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2017)

Maybe Walmart is tired of high boiz asking for it. :rofl:

HB1:   I heard they sell gg at walmart.
HB2:   Hey, bra lets check it .


Walmart employee:   Here is the gg.
HB1&2:    How do you smoke it?



:rofl::rofl: :bong:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

:rofl: 

Article said peeps were calling them trying to source clones / seeds and they finally got fed up with it....some peeps just don't take time to think


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2017)

You got to be kidding me. :doh:

I call it, the dumbing down of America.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

I try to be polite but yes, the bar is very low now....sadly I have watched it happen over the last 30 years....all started in the Reagan era...I think it was a grand plan, dumb down America, turn the blue collar workers away from the democratic party, get everybody to spend credit and not cash. Most folks now aren't smart enough to ask the right questions.....it's how the cheeto man group got where they are now.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry no more politic's.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 25, 2017)

what strain is gorila glue have not heard of it here in South Carolina,sounds sticky to me....


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

Hitting the market in summer of 2016, Gorilla Glue #1 by GG Strains is the potent and flavorful sister strain to Gorilla Glue #4, who took the fast lane to fame in recent years after snagging several Cannabis Cup awards. This indica-dominant phenotype has a more piney aroma than her sister, though they were bred from the same parent genetics (Chems Sister, Sour Dubb, and Chocolate Diesel). Patients typically look to GG #1s heavy-handed effects to treat pain and sleeplessness.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2017)

That may explain why I saw "washington glue" at the pot shop... now it makes sense.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 26, 2017)

on my radar...hope everyone is enjoying this weekend,chillin hitting my vape with some sour deisel....nice and baked....BIU BHC.......peace


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2017)

@THG,  how's your AEM coming along?
Have you reached the magic pH number yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2017)

Morning Bongers!

Duck, getting there.  The pH yesterday was 3.7.  The web site says the target pH is 3.5, so getting close.

I use Gorilla Glue products all the time and still didn't make the connection until you mentioned it Kraven--I was actually trying to figure out who was sending the cease and desist.  People are seriously calling the glue company asking about clones?!?

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2017)

Thats what the article said THG, but there was no real by line so not sure who wrote it and the web site was a link I followed from another article so it could have been some sort of the advertising that looks like legit news stories. I wouldn't put it past some of these younguns .....some don't have good walking around sense and if they were in a perfectly legal state I could see somebody calling the actual glue company and making inquires. I would hope people have not lost that much common sense...but hey we live in new times it seems.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2017)

THG, this is kinda fun. https://empressofdirt.net/back-knee-friendly-garden-ideas/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2017)

Ahh Kraven, common sense isn't so common anymore is it?  

Cool site Rosebud.  Lots of garden ideas.   Raised beds are definitely going to be a big part of the garden area.  Retilled part of the yard that needed it.  Still need to get it a bit leveler before doing anything.   

Finally got the chicken coop cleaned and repaired from winter and am going to get 3 chickens tomorrow.  I'm using rain water to water everything and the plants love it.  Thinks are starting to turn green.  The days are getting longer!  Dang, I love spring!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2017)

THG, check around and see when the local garden clubs have their plant sales and pick up cheap perennials.   I could send you some stuff from my yard when you are ready. They often have trees and shrubs too.  We have a master gardener sale here that is awesome. We are still getting a lot of rain and little sun..


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 30, 2017)

good morning peeps,weather kinda crazy out here lately ....80s to 30s back to 50 then back to 70s and then down to mid 20s all in 2 weeks,nice today mid 70s.....be glad when it decides to stay consistant....hope everyone is getting things done for the upcoming grow season,wish I could participate but due to certain circumstances thats not happening any time soon....BIU BHC....peace:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2017)

Thunderstorms, high water, and lightening. For the next 2 days. Going to biu, them look for my oars.

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2017)

Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 31, 2017)

Friday  :yay:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2017)

> Rollin', rollin', rollin'
> Rollin', rollin', rollin'
> Rollin', rollin', rollin'
> Rollin', rollin', rollin'
> Rawhide




Did someone say BIU?


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2017)

Keep rollin', rollin', rollin
Though the streams are swollen
Keep those doggies rollin'.  Rawhide


I'll join you duck.  Got a meatloaf in the oven and some time to kill before I need to start the potatoes.

We had a nice day today...windy, but sunny and in the low 60s.  I got 2 raised garden beds put together today.  I have enough lumber for 2 more, so will probably cut the wood tomorrow.  The chickens are settling in.  They have laid 5 eggs so far.  I think I am going to enjoy the little cluckers.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2017)

The little cluckers? LOL that is very funny thg.   Sounds fun at your house. we got almost all the roses cut back to the ground. That feels good.  I love spring.

We had take out bbq, it was pretty darn good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2017)

Howdy THG and Rose. Yehaaaaaa
What up Duck. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey WH, do you get the feeling i am stalking you? I am.. 

I hope to finish the roses today.. I love spring. 

Duck, have you got your garden planted?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2017)

@Rose, still to cold here. Still getting into the mid to low 30's at night. June is when my OD starts for mj.

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hey WH, do you get the feeling i am stalking you? I am..
> 
> I hope to finish the roses today.. I love spring.
> 
> Duck, have you got your garden planted?



Its okay Rose,,,Im in love with a stalker, ,,crap,,,that song says "Im in love with a stripper.  Lol,,,yehaaaaaaaaa. Thats a joke by the way,,,but a real song.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2017)

A stripper that is a stalker? :laugh:


BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2017)

Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2017)

Just bucket loads of rain and wind whipping through....gonna be a stormy next day and a half. THG did you get your AEM to 3.5 yet ?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 5, 2017)

storms coming this way later today,allready have tornado warnings and strong thunderstorms....gotta love this weather....hope everything is good on the west side...BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2017)

Snow  and high winds forecasted for early Friday. Then by Monday 74°.

Good time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2017)

I am glad your snow is short lived, Duck.

Is it spring break over down there mr fist? 

I m gonna have a harvest in a couple of weeks! woo hoo.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 6, 2017)

spring break kinda bypassed us this year,most of the college kids went to florida,we got a few but not like we are used too...start of golf season the last few weeks....storm is out of here,windy and sunny around 65.....hope everyone is having nice day BIU BHC:beatnik: hope your harvest is awesome Rose


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone need any snow?
I am tired of it. Snow this morning, 58° tomorrow. 

But there again it's Friday, Time to BIU :bong1: :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2017)

No snow for me Duck. I hates cold weather.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 7, 2017)

pcduck said:


> anyone need any snow?
> I am tired of it. Snow this morning, 58° tomorrow.
> 
> But there again it's friday, time to biu :bong1: :bong:


:48: 

View attachment IMG_1406.jpg


View attachment IMG_1407.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2017)

Got a question?

How many of you are willing to use your real name and real home address, while admitting  you broke numerous laws, here on this forum?

Just wondering. :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2017)

Weedhopper is my real name and i live at Br549 Weedhop texas,,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven (Apr 8, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Got a question?
> 
> How many of you are willing to use your real name and real home address, while admitting  you broke numerous laws, here on this forum?
> 
> Just wondering. :bong:



No way I would ever give up who I am or where I stay, my state is legal but still not ever coming out of the shadows online. Did someone you know pull a boneheaded move like that Duck ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Got a question?
> 
> How many of you are willing to use your real name and real home address, while admitting  you broke numerous laws, here on this forum?
> 
> Just wondering. :bong:



Even if you did not break any laws, it is a bonehead thing to yell to the world that you have cannabis growing at your home.

Joe, no, I have also had my fill of snow this season.  I believe that it is through snowing here, but it did snow at my place in the mountains the other day (one of the reasons I am a "flat-lander" now).  Hope it melted off fast.  We don't get tornadoes here, but had a heck of a nasty wind storm yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2017)

duck, what makes you ask that question?


----------



## yarddog (Apr 9, 2017)

Duck, no way.   I don't want myself to be narrowed down  to more than a 100 mile area.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 9, 2017)

:ciao:

Sun is shining...AND the outside garden is calling

No way will I share in open forum who I am and where I live.

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 10, 2017)

what I went through last year here in a not friendly state really sucked and I would'nt wish it on anyone,so with that said no I will stay under the radar....BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 17, 2017)

Moday's Suck 

:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 18, 2017)

2 fir tuesday

:bong::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2017)

HAPPY 420 everyone BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 BHC!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 27, 2017)

I guess the BH club is'nt as popular as it once was...hope everyone is doing great....BIU BHC how you doing Rose....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2017)

Morning bongers,,,wheres the Duck at? Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2017)

Still here WeedHopper
Nice weather has arrived and all new people at the golf course. They keep me hopping. Been doing the sleep-work-eat and repeat routine.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone watch the show "The Detour" on TBS? That show is a riot. :laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2017)

Duck,,you work at a Golf Course? If so thats cool. I love to play golf,,,just haven't been able to in a long time. Really miss it.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep WeedHopper, that's where I work. Get free golf, too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2017)

good spring morning to the bhc.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2017)

pcduck said:


> Yep WeedHopper, that's where I work. Get free golf, too.



You lucky bastage. Golf to me is very relaxing.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 3, 2017)

what up BHC,we have been having the best weather that I can remember,hope it stays this way.talking about golf ,we have over 150 places to whack the white ball around....been here 37 years never tried it once....the ponds are full of largemouth bass that have rarely seen a lure....excellent fishing right before dark when all the golfers are calling it a day.....BIU BHC heading out for a early gig.....peace:guitar:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> You lucky bastage. Golf to me is very relaxing.



Relaxing for me too as long as I roll a couple of hog-legs. One for me and one for the owner/boss, otherwise all he wants to do is talk about work.

MeetMrFist2, you must be near Myrtel Beach.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2017)

Duck i laughed so hard one time while golfing cause my buddy had the munchies and had a bag of chips on the golf cart he had just bought from the beer girl/beer cart. He went to T off and a freaking Squirrel ran down the tree and grabbed his chips and hauled ***. Funny as hell. He was so pissed off,,,i kicked his *** that day for the 1st time. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2017)

That is to funny.:rofl:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2017)

Duck you guessed right,been here 37 years by way of the Airforce,got out in 82 never left....hope everyone is having a great day time to BIU BHC....:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2017)

No rain. :woohoo:


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2017)

No rain, just frost tonight and tomorrow. 

I need a BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2017)

90 degrees one day, 50 the next.... good morning BHC, it is a pretty day here.. i am smoking some satori haze that makes me happy.  Have a good day friend and don't forget to vote form BOTM please.


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2017)

Good Morning BHC:ciao:

Well I caught a cold from my soaking on Thursday. And feel like __________. (fill in the blank)
Sure wish warm weather would get here and stay.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2017)

Oh Duck, a spring cold, yuck, I hope you feel better soon.  I hope you're staying in and sipping some hot pot... Nothing worse than a sick duck!

It is a sunny day and I am glad... i washed the front porch yesterday, how could it get so dirty, oh yeah, dust storms in the desert.  I painted some furniture. that felt good to be outside.
BIU as needed, and get well soon duck!


----------



## RubyRed (May 8, 2017)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Rose

Ended up sleeping all day, after sleeping most of yesterday too. Feeling much better and starting to get my appetite back. 

The only time I felt halfway decent was when I was biu'ing.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2017)

Well then you better BIU, it is a medical emergency. please continue.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 9, 2017)

hope you are feeling better Duck....time to BIU BHC...by the way,Umbra's box of chocolate looks amazing....peace


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2017)

Isn't that pretty mrfist?  I love the coloring.. How you doing guy?

Duck, how you doing?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 9, 2017)

Hey everyone.


I hope life is wonderful for you all!


:bong:


----------



## Kraven (May 9, 2017)

Good to see you ToA. Life is indeed good my friend.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2017)

Hey TOA, nice to see you.  Don't miss the vote next month, we need you.  What you smoking?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 10, 2017)

what up peeps...hope all is well,time to BIU BHC.....Rose check your messages....peace


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2017)

Raining = BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2017)

What up Duckster? Yehaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2017)

Good Afternoon Bonger:ciao:

Beautiful sunny day here and warm:woohoo:

Happy Mother's Day all you ladies, hope you have a great day. 

TMT, time to biu :bong:

Howdy wh


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 14, 2017)

Happy mothers day to all oF the moms out here,hope you all have a great day.....time to BIU BHC.....PEACE


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 16, 2017)

it is officially Bike Week here in Myrtle Beach this week,tons of nice Harleys all over the place....got a few gigs to boot,time to BIU BHC.....peace:guitar:


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2017)

What can I say? It's Friday and it's time to BIU :bong: :bong1:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 19, 2017)

I will join you before I head out to the crazies.....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2017)

Have you made it back yet meetmrfist2?

BIU time :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 25, 2017)

2017 Harley week officially over...busy all week,awesome peeps and bikes....to tell the truth if I dont see another bike for a month that would be fine...hope everyone has a great memorial day weekend coming up....time to BIU BHC:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2017)

Our bike week just started

Let's see, bike week and holiday and local festival and the amusement park just opened and graduation and I think I will just stay home. Traffic is bad.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday weekend. :aok:

BIU :bong: :bong1: :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2017)

Lets biu peeps.   Let's start this saturday morning out the right way. what/s in your bong?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2017)

Hey Rosebud, I have this delightful Hippy Slayer cross that I am smoking right now.  OHC and I decided that we should call it Hippy Girl.  It is a cross of Hippy Slayer and whatever male my neighbor did not get out of his garden in time.  Fortunately, it made a great cross.

I have to head back to Idaho, but decided that I didn't want to be there for Memorial Day weekend.  My friends said that campers and trailers started coming up last Tuesday looking for good camping spots.  With the good weather, it is sure to be a nightmare there.

So, I will spend a leisurely weekend here.  Doing some work outside and generally goofing off.  To those in the US, hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend.  Take time to remember all the fallen who died to help preserve our liberty.


----------



## RubyRed (May 29, 2017)

Traffic is ugly every where this weekend.  Saturday the traffic was backed up so Bad it took us 2 hrs to drive what normally takes just 20min...

:bong: 

View attachment memorial-day-2015.jpg


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2017)

BIU :bong:

Glad I'm not on a motorcycle anymore. Had a bad one out front. Motorcycle vs semi. Road was closed for life flight. I just walked away, didn't want to see anything. Just be careful bonghogs, it's summer. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2017)

Oh man Duck, that is rough.  I am sorry.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 31, 2017)

we just finished our bike weeks here,there was a few bad wrecks from peeps not paying attention,texting while driving...please look out for the 2 wheelers out and about....hope everyone is having a great day time ti BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2017)

Just got to love a job that gives you BIU breaks :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2017)

I think I am going to BIU the rest of the day.
I am tired of working. I liked it better when I was retired:aok:

The clones will have to wait, also my exhaust on the Jeep. Although I do have all new sitting at home.

Oh well time to BIU 

1

2


3
:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2017)

Bud sprained his knee as he was stepping off the ladder, missed a step I guess. So i am doing all the stuff he does and I am tired too Duck. I am not getting any thing done of my work.  I better get off of this computer and go plant my plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosebud, give Mr. RB my best--hope he heals fast.  It's tough when you don't have a helper.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2017)

I have been a spoiled brat by all the stuff bud does THG.  Although, he is getting a bit grumpy.  I am hoping to get my plants in today. He goes back to the doc monday, hopefully, he is improving.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh, you do your share to keep that yard of yours so beautiful.  Just between us girls, I think that men are the grumpier of the sexes when they are hurt or sick.

I have 4 plants transplanted into smart pots and hope to get 4 more done tomorrow.  Had to go to HD for more soil and some PVC fittings for watering lines I am running.  Fortunately, I will have some help with hauling and mixing the soil.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2017)

Rose sorry to hear bout Mr. RB, hope he heals up soon.

My Mr. TC does real well telling me what to do, maybe Mr. RB could take that role. I smile and laugh and ask for more advice. Is especially entertaining when he advises me how to cook. 

We have eight girls now sexed and planted in their permanent pots. Now it is up to the sunshine and soil to do its work. I'm pretty exited to see how this season pans out.

I agree Goddess, men can be pretty grumpy when hurting. I am finding aging men/man pretty grumpy overall. Must be why they make movies out of the topic. Best to laugh at the subject. Women get to have a life time of "moody/bitchiness", lol. Guess it all depends on the point of view. Can't imagine a man copping to being grumpy let alone moody. Dang getting old is interesting.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 11, 2017)

what up peeps been mia for a few,super busy time of year for me,Rose I hope Mr. RB is ok....feels like a BIU sunday....enjoy the day....peace:beatnik:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 20, 2017)

morning BHC,wow no activity on this thread in days....guess I will biu by my lonesome self, hope all is well....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2017)

no wait, i will smoke with you mrfist.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2017)

It is a busy time in the garden that is for sure. How you doing mr fist?  mr rb is 3 weeks in to this 6 weeks wheelchair thing. He doesn't complain of pain so i am glad about that. I hope it is really healed in 6 weeks.  Don't work too hard.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh, I'll join you too.  I was in Idaho for 4 days and just got back yesterday and wasn't on line much.  

Rosebud, hang in there--you're halfway.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2017)

Let's smoke pot!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm all for that, Rosebud.  I can't wait to have a big bunch of Satori to wake and bake with.  I'm going to the neighbors today to inspect his plants and remove any males.  This is something I am doing once or twice a week.  LOL--neither one of us wants seeds again.  But at least they were seeds made the old fashioned way, so were useable.

Take care and please don't overexert yourself.  It is easy to do when taking care of another and having all their work to do also.  Unfortunately, we are not the spring chicks we once were.

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 21, 2017)

allrighty then,lets have a party:vap-Bong_smoker:glad to hear mr.rb is doing better,hope your trip to Idaho was great Hg,good to see you all back...BIU BHC and have a great day.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2017)

Speaking of chickens, we have had a dove couple live here for a year.  they walk around the yard gathering little sticks. They don't care about the dogs, they just all co exist.  They make really dumb nest with only a few sticks stuck on a branch. I don't know how they populate because their eggs fall out easily. I think there is a life lesson in there for me somehow..  If you know what it is share. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2017)

How's Idaho, what are you doing up there? I am so glad you weren't there last winter. I think i lost my apricot tree and the only thing i can think of is all the snow.. i don't know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

Trying to get the place in Idaho livable.  Met with some construction types, worked on getting the water going, and cleaned this last trip.  The news on the place in Idaho just keeps getting worse and worse.  The snow, torrential rains, and spring runoff undermined the ground underneath the deck area, and the footing and foundation split (maybe had already been cracked) and has moved about 6" in some places.  This has caused the mobile home to become unlevel and shift and that has caused major problems.  In addition, the deck has dropped about 3" on the house side as a result of this.  This is all deemed flood damage and not covered by insurance.  Probably going to have to head back up there the first of next week again.

I love doves.  We have tons of them here.  In fact we have quite a variety of birds here.  Those nests must be sturdier than they look.  Occasionally, I will find an egg that has fallen from a nest, but it is not a common occurrence.  

So, let's just smoke what we got and try and look on the bright side of things.  It is a beautiful sunny summer day and I can legally load my bong and BIU with you all.  Life is good.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

oh man THG, i had no idea.. that beautiful home in idaho that you worked so hard on.. Sheesh, mother nature was pissed last winter. I am so sorry. What a devastating loss. 

Life is good, not matter what. There is a lot to be grateful for that is for sure. I am grateful for MP and my buddies.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2017)

What a bummer THG 

The best bright side is, you don't live there any more:aok: plus you are legal


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry THG,,that freaking sucks. Sending positive Energy your way.

Duck is a sissy,,,lol,,,just messen wit ya....Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2017)

Time to Bong It Up. 


:bong:


Hey WH,  have a great holiday


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 16, 2017)

whats a happening BHC,sunday funday here at the beach...hope everyone is doing good....time to catch a buzz and chill,join in if you would like:vap_bong__emoticon:   peace


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 22, 2017)

:doh:

Its Sunday All ready? :confused2:

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 24, 2017)

where is everyone at? hope all is well.....time to BIU BHC :beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey mrfist, I am in my garden. It is hot again today, it is summer right?  How you doing? You staying cool and medicated?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 24, 2017)

.

My "FU Cancer Corvette" is getting some work.

:bong: 

View attachment IMG_1652.jpg


View attachment IMG_1655.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Red leather seats? yum Joe!   Nice ride... continue kicking it please.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2017)

Dang Joe, good to see you--we missed you while you have been gone.  

What a sweet ride.  Looks like some major work there--heads intake manifold and timing cover removed--what have you got going on?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 25, 2017)

.

A "cam kit"
cam, valve springs, push-rods , few other things while their in there
all in prep for the turbo (76mm I believe)  

never owned a turbo car , had a cam put in , or a Vette.  
killed 3 birds with one build.

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Woohoo!  Wish I was close enough to go for a ride.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 27, 2017)

nice vette Joe,hey Rose it is def summer hot and humid here cant wait for it to cool down some, staying medicated as much as I can....good to see some action on this thread,hope everyones plants are thriving and healthy....lets BIU BHC....:vap_bong__emoticoneace


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey mr fist... we are rocking out the grow in triple digits... Good to see you. how are you?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2017)

Joining ya meetmrfist, biu. :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2017)

Joining you all.  We had a little break in the heat here...mid 90s instead of triple digits for almost a week.  But back up to triple digits today and for the next week or so.  Fortunately the girls are doing okay.  Probably not as well as they would had done had temperatures been milder, but hey, all in all things are good.  

Got a cup of coffee with a bit of Irish Cream and a bowl of Hippy Slayer X loaded.  Life is good!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

I will join you. Not sure what is in my pipe.  I dread the 106 degrees coming here next week. but we survive.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 30, 2017)

we had a front come through on friday,much needed rain here,my yard was starting to look like a desert.....temps back to the mid 80s for today,sitting on the front porch hitting the e-vape this morning getting my buzz on....hope everyone has a good sunday....BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2017)

hey mmf2, having a great day here. Sunny, 78°, biu, and NASCAR. :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 3, 2017)

I cant believe it is allready august.....time flies by when you get old like me I guess...really hate my situation here in my non friendly state would not let me grow any this year indoor.....never tried outdoors,well I did one year till my neighbor freaked out and I thought he was going to turn me in so me and my wife hid all our para. and stash and we got rid of my lone plant that was vegging....I hope everyones grows are thriving and soon they will be flowering.....time to BIU BHC join in if you like.....peace:beatnik: hey Joe did the vette get back together yet?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 4, 2017)

.

why yes, yes (they) did!


Got FUCC (FU Cancer Corvette) back just in time for 3 days of rain.
(still fun to look at LOL)

Might have to take her to a drag-strip... :bong:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKwfNLPLNYc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA5ddKNR6Wk[/ame]



:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 4, 2017)

sweet.....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 7, 2017)

anyone in for a afternoon bong session.....getting my buzz on before I go to work in afew.....time to BIU BHC......peace:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2017)

I will join you all.  I have sold my mobile home in Idaho and have been furiously packing, cleaning, and throwing stuff away since Sunday to be ready for closing on Friday.  Got some Cinex in a vape that I will toke with you all.  

The temps have dropped under triple digits.  While it is still in the mid 90s, it feels like a break after the 103 or so we have been having.  

Everybody, have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 9, 2017)

that is awesome HG Im sure you will glad when the check clears,glad to hear you are getting a little relief from the triple digits out there....we are going on the third day of much needed rain,hope it cools it down a bit....gonna BIU and head out to make some bill money...hope everyone has a great day......peace


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

another day closer to Harvest :yay:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 19, 2017)

what up peeps,hot and humid here today....hope everyone is staying high and cool this weekend...time to BIU BHC join me if you  like:joint4:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2017)

MMF2, you ready for the eclipse? :bong:


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 20, 2017)

Im ready for this :bong1:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 20, 2017)

what up Duck,you would not believe all the tourist that have flocked to our area for this 2 and a half minute spectacle,been busy all weekend here at the beach,Im about 20 miles north of the path so I might catch it if the clouds stay away,suppose to be cloudy with thunderstorms.....I will def be catching a good buzz for sure......hope all is well, time to vape it up and chill,burn it if you got it....:beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Good morning all!  Nice to see you mr fist.

Duck, could you please go look at this and help AM out? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74811

THG, you too, all ya go help him out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2017)

Good morning all.  Meetmisterfist2, we also had some crowds here, but nothing horrible.  My daughter came over on Sun to spend the night and she and I watched it from the front yard.  It is kind of a weird surreal Twilight Zoney feeling when it goes dark...only the corona is visible.  

Rosebud, I popped over to see if I could help AM.  Organics is definitely not my forte, I am still the beginner, but I did have some questions.  It is always sad to have a plant go south and not be able to figure out the reason.

We are remodeling the downstairs bathroom.  Have got it completely gutted....think we are going to cut concrete today (looked for an emoji for that but couldn't find anything to express my true feelings).  I will not be doing any of the heavy work--my job will be to man the sprayer to try and keep the dust to a minimum.  But still have to be in the mess, cleaning up the mess, and will eventually be the one digging the dirt out in search of the buried drainage lines.  Then think I'll head to Boise to visit the sister.

Hope everyone has a great day.  BIU as needed!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for doing that THG. What a horrible job you have ahead of you, yuck.  You are so cool. you can do anything.  How is your sister?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 22, 2017)

hello Rose,Hg good to see you all on here,the eclipse has come and gone,to cloudy here on the coast,the clouds cleared a bit around 10 min after the totality,grabbed my welding mask and me and the wife looked at the sun looking like a crest,it was cool,wish we could have seen the whole event....alot of dissapointed peeps here that drove hours to see this to no avail... HG we have to do the same with our bathroom here just cant find the time to get anything done,gotta go work again hope all is well.....time to BIU BHC......peace... Rose its that time if ok with you....let me know


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2017)

MMF2, I watched the whole eclipse with my welding helmet on. Was cool. Got like a finger nail here. Can't wait for 2024 when we get total eclipse here.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2017)

Raining. Nothing like a good biu session while you wait for it to quit. :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2017)

I would love a good rain here Duck, it is smoky and dusty and we need our air cleaned.  Maybe i will just go turn on the sprinklers.  Enjoy your bong.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 26, 2017)

hows everyones weekend going?hot and humid where Im at,just finished up some yard work,mowing and weedeating....wow Im out of shape....gonna sit here and get my breath,catch a buzz and chill.....BIU BHC.....PEACE


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning BHC :bong:

I found some plants on my property.
Didn't see them till there was only one left.
I wonder if the grower is coming back to check on them. From what I can tell, they are not from a member on here, they were small and bug infested.

Our weather has been fantastic this summer. Only a couple of weeks in the 90's, high 80's. Rest of the time 70's to low 80's. Humidity been bad, but that's it. Can't really complain. 

59° right now, the river is like glass, peaceful outside. Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Duck that is funny, I hope it isn't any member of MP, except it could be me if they have thrip.  Is it far from your home?  Are they in bloom I hope? 

I am off to finish helping a friend move...yuck, but has to happen. BIU ya'll


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2017)

Morning bongers.  

I sympathize with you meetmrfist2.  I feel it too.  I took my big old DeWalt right angle drill and drilled about 10 2-1/8 and 2-9/16" holes for the downstairs bathroom remodel.  It just plumb wore me out.  Can't believe I used to hoist that 15 lb drill over my head and drill like that all day. 

Duck, I was going to tell you I envied you your weather til I got to the humid part.  I have figured out that I do far better in hot arid climates than I do in cooler humid ones.  Supposed to be 100 today.  Most of the summer has seen temps in the 90s and triple digits.  Days below 90 are rare.  And I can't remember the last time it rained.  Rosebud, when was the last time you got rain?

Rosebud, what a dear you are for helping your friend move.  That is probably one of my least favorite jobs in the world--I'd rather unclog a toilet :giggle: .  I was lucky that the gal that bought my place had almost nothing and told me that I could leave whatever I wanted to.

Plants in the backyard are finally starting to flower.  The indica leaning ones are showing more flower development than the Satori, as is normal.  It would be fun to have enough Satori so that I don't run out.  I just seem to get more done when I can wake up with a bit of Satori to start my day.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

THG, what is this thing rain you speak of? I know nothing of it.  satori for the win!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 29, 2017)

what up BHC,prayers for the peeps in Texas with all the floods and storm damage,we have had a few days here with local flooding but nothing like they are experiencing....just stopped raining and the temps are lower than they have been in a long time.....hope everyone has a good day BIU BHC


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 1, 2017)

more rain today,when will it stop....tornado warnings and thunderstorms the last few days,looking like we will have them for the next 2 or 3 days.....time to sit back and stay dry....BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2017)

Cool temps here. High in the upper 60's.  Coldest day of the Summer in 14 years.

The Hemp Goddess, love your new profile pic. :aok:

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2017)

Me too THG, or little doobie.  Mr fist i hope you are not in danger.  

How you doing Duck? Do you ever have a bucket or two of tea bubbling and the days get away from you and your a day late and it smells horrible? so the next day it is worse? I put it on the ivy, i hope it doesn't kill it. Mr rb and i weren't on the same page.. Now we are.lol  I need to go pour my new stuff now. It smells good like seabird guano not gone bad yet.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2017)

@Rose, that has happened to me before. I just pour it out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks duck and Rosebud.  Was kind of keeping my eyes open for a new avi and liked this one.

Rosebud, have had that happen to me.  In fact, going to see if the tea I have brewing now is still okay.  Mixed it up Tues and then got a cold (or something) that just put me down.  I am hoping that it is still okay.  Starting to feel human this morning, but it put me almost a week behind on the bathroom project.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2017)

Feel better soon THG.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 2, 2017)

hope you are feeling better THG....cool avi....raining all day,mosqutoes are terrible with all the wet stuff,you go outside for a min and they eat you up......itching and catching a afternoon buzz....join me peeps.....peace:beatnik:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks you guys, I am feeling so much better today that I hope I didn't overdo.  And the tea still looked and smelled good!

We haven't seen any real rain for so long I can't remember the last time it rained.  It is a balmy 95 today with 19% humidity (that high).  Forecast is for 103 tomorrow and 104 on Mon.  Heat has been horrible this summer.  We had more days over 100 than under 100.

Neighbor came over and we got walls framed up for the shower :dancing:  Now I can get the plumbing done and I have someone coming next week for the electrical (a mess also).  Boy you can find some interesting construction methods when you open walls up.  We got a bunch of fixin' to do.  Probably going with tongue and groove knotty pine on the ceiling and maybe wainscote the walls.  We have an uneven floor that I also am going to have to deal with. 

Meetmrfist2, joining you in a late afternoon buzz.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2017)

I will join you. I have been helping a friend move for a week. It is too hot to do anything. I am afraid to look at the forecast. My car said 101 today. 

Your ideas sound good THG, i am sorry about what you found in the walls. and an uneven floor? what do you do with that?  
30 % humibity here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2017)

Ahh Rosebud, you are the best!  A friend who helps a friend move is a friend indeed.  I hate moving so much...hopefully I am done with that.

The bathroom downstairs appears to be an afterthought.  When we opened the walls we found studs that had been cut and them scabbed together--absolutely no reason why.  I took out about 20' of extraneous water piping--we had pipes running everywhere and a chunk of just wrong drainage piping.  In the little alcove where the toilet sits, the concrete has been built up about 1-1/2" because ?  This is what comes when people who don't know construction methods do their own thing without any oversight (a knowledgeable friend or inspections).  I will build the floor up to the highest level and make a short ramp to enter the bathroom--a 1-1/2" rise is not much.  We are still not sure if sis is going to be walking or in a wheel chair, but it is not looking really good.  Intensive physical, occupational, and speech therapy is making little difference in her condition so far.  

Supposed to be 103 here today, 104 tomorrow.  You will probably have similar temps (I have noticed that about out places).  Stay cool and have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2017)

THG, i am so sorry your sis isn't responding. That is scary. Is she able to talk or write? I know she loves to read, is she able. I am thinking about both of you. That rocks your world when something like this happens.  It is a good thing you bought that house and not someone like me who couldn't repair any of that.  You rock my dear.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 4, 2017)

THG prayers for your sis coming your way,Rose you are so helpful to everyone,so glad to be friends with you for real.....I hope the weather gives you all a break and cools down soon,today is the first day we have had sun all day in awhile,now we are waiting to see if this hurricane is going to wreck havoc on the east coast,GO AWAY PLEASE...getting ready for work,hope everyone is having a great day......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey Mr Fist, thank you. How you doing down there? We have horrible air quality, actually labeled hazardous a few miles from here. Fires in Montana, Washington, Oregon, some kid lit a fire work and stranded 150 people. I can't even go out to water my plants. it is nasty.. and a pink tinge everywhere, weird.   I am ready for fall. 
I sure hope you don't get the newest hurricane. I haven't seen the news for a bit. I hope it misses Florida and you all.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2017)

Prayers for your sister and you, THG.


Rose, I don't even want to say what my temps are.

The plants I found have turned around. Just not sure if the weather will cooperate and let them finish.  They just started to bud.

Well BIU time then off to w***. I have not been their for 5 days. Caught a cold/the crud/or whatever, but I feel like doing something. Besides laying around and sleeping. 

Have a great day bonghogs, biu. :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 6, 2017)

looks like Irma is fixxing to give the peeps in florida some bad days to come,pray that people down there get out before it hits,looks like it will be heading this way before its all done ,I really dont need this right now with all the other **** going on in my life,we are all ready having local flooding from the last two weeks of rain,all the rivers are at flood stage right now with more thunderstorms going through today.....who pissed Mother Nature off this time.....stay safe


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2017)

Duck, sorry you are sick. get well, you will feel better.:vap-Bong_smoker:

Mr Fist, I sure hope all the people will be safe. Are you in a dangerous zone? I sure hope not.  
Our world is pissed I think, horrible fires and hurricanes.. at least there isn't any climate change.  Our air is now in the hazardous zone.. staying inside waving to my plants out the window. 
I am going to set up the bathroom for my big cbd pollen swap.  I might take a picture if it turns out alright.  Hugs to everyone. Life is complicated and difficult and ever changing. So good to have friends. Peace and hugs to each of you.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Duck I hope you are feeling better today along with THG,Rose I am right on the coast in one of the tracks they are showing on the weather channel,we go through this mess just about every year,it really sucks,2 years in a row we went through flooding and lost power last year for a few weeks and had minor wind damage to my house and shop,had a tree fall on the backside of my house and ripped the siding off and broke a few windows,nothing major.Florida is gonna have a bad time if this thing stays as potent as it is,I hope everyone down there takes this thing serious....I saw all the fires on the west coast going on hope your air quality gets better for you....gonna start securing things around here the next few days and pray this thing gets blown out to sea when it makes a northern turn,stay safe everyone....peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2017)

Meetmrfist2, be safe!  I feel for those that live in areas that have hurricanes and tornadoes.  I can't image going through that all the time.

Air quality here is bad, too.  I pretty much try to get out in the morning and check on the girls--both plants and chickens, then hole up in the house the rest of the time.  The smoke gives a surreal color to the landscape and the sun is a red ball in the sky.  We are ready to rock and roll on the downstairs bathroom, so have plenty to do inside.  

Rosebud, sending green mojo for your CBD pollen swap!

Meetmrfist, be safe (not stoned, meant to say it twice)!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 7, 2017)

driving me crazy with Irma news, they change the predicted path every few hours,looks like we are in the path but it should weaken to a cat 1 hurricane by the time it gets here like last year....maybe get lucky and not lose power...prayers to all the folks going through rough times with the storms and fires and weird things going on all over the place....what next.....gonna hit my vape pen and chill,no work tonight,beach is a ghost town.....hope all is well or getting better.....peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello everybody! I hope you are all doing fantastic!! I am so sorry about everybody who has lost during all of the tragedies that we are experiencing in the past few weeks. There are terrible terrible terrible situations that people are dealing with all the way from Texas to Florida right now and I along with many others have developed groups who are funding supplies for both tragedies in Houston along with a new effort for Florida. There is nothing than I can say other than there has been many tireless weeks filled with support from the volunteers and just people donating money towards the cars and it has been an amazing experience throughout the past few weeks for me, and especially people on the receiving end of these tragedies.


I want to First say that there is been so many efforts made through so many people and so many volunteers that I cannot begin to name where to begin or where to end but we have been extremely active from the West Coast two are now East Coast. It is all thanks to people who actually care and donate to the cause whether it is time effort money or supplies it has been a godsend for those who are in suffering. I am sorry I have been unavailable but I have been blessed to help many other than myself and there is way way way way way way way more suffering to those who have been unable to help themselves.


I'm glad an extremely excited two wrecked my friends here know that we have done a lot for the suffering on all efforts to help the needy and the times of Reckoning. And it will continue for weeks to come, we have much work to do. If you want to donate please contact me and I will put you directly in contact with the people who are making differences as we are working hard to help anyone who is in need.



I'm very sorry I have not been around I have been extremely busy with life work and everything else as you can all understand but I will tell you this I love you all and you know that it is the truth. I am so privileged to have the opportunity to have a piece to say in this community and I love you all. Godspeed to anyone needing help that has not had contact yet and we will continue to try to alleviate all of the suffering from here on out.

Much love-


Toa


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2017)

@Rose, the smoke from the fires out west is reaching all the way to here Showed it on satellite pics. Stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you Duck. It has been a little clearer here, i am sorry it is all the way to you. There was ash fall out everywhere.  Seems kinda like end times. the south is flooded and the north is burning and,,, politics.   The good news is everyone helping everyone.  I don't remember the last time we had rain, maybe in June? 

TOA, so nice to see you and happy you are helping and receiving great joy from that. I sent money, all i can do from here, except hope and pray.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

My heart is with everyone who has been hit with disaster, fires, hurricanes, and flooding.  TOA bless you for your work helping others.  Disaster recovery is only possible because of people like you.  Thanks for checking in.  We do miss you!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 12, 2017)

trillions of atoms said:


> Hello everybody! I hope you are all doing fantastic!! I am so sorry about everybody who has lost during all of the tragedies that we are experiencing in the past few weeks. There are terrible terrible terrible situations that people are dealing with all the way from Texas to Florida right now and I along with many others have developed groups who are funding supplies for both tragedies in Houston along with a new effort for Florida. There is nothing than I can say other than there has been many tireless weeks filled with support from the volunteers and just people donating money towards the cars and it has been an amazing experience throughout the past few weeks for me, and especially people on the receiving end of these tragedies.
> 
> 
> I want to First say that there is been so many efforts made through so many people and so many volunteers that I cannot begin to name where to begin or where to end but we have been extremely active from the West Coast two are now East Coast. It is all thanks to people who actually care and donate to the cause whether it is time effort money or supplies it has been a godsend for those who are in suffering. I am sorry I have been unavailable but I have been blessed to help many other than myself and there is way way way way way way way more suffering to those who have been unable to help themselves.
> ...




:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 12, 2017)

the crazy weather and all the natural disasters happening everywhere is kinda out there....gonna hit some Berry White and chill....enjoy your day and join me if you like.....peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

I'll join you meetmrfist2.  It has been a busy day.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

DO YOU LOVE BERRY WHITE???  I love the taste and the stone of that pot. I am going to have to get me a bit of that indica.  How you doing Mr fist?

I am in, no kidding on busy. I think i will have some store bought hash plant. Lets smoke this thang.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 13, 2017)

yes indeed it is awesome,went to the dr. today....had some blood work done and took more xrays,changed some meds for my breathing,know more in a few weeks....getting old sucks,wish I would have done things different years ago....oh well ....hope everyone is having a better week than the past....biu bhc


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2017)

My week was going great until Tuesday evening. Had mild seizure Tuesday evening. Wednesday morning the step-son slid the wife's pickup off the mountain, had to get a tow truck. The worst is he is in alcohol/drug, rehab/drug court and he was hammered. But he had to sneak out to see his meth-head, wh*re, exgf. That wasn't the worst of it, he then tried to lie about the whole thing. Soooo, my week can only get better 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

duck, why did you have a seizure? Do you have a seizure disorder? I hope you are ok. 
were you medicated? Hugs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang duck, you have had a bad week.  First and foremost, take care of your self!  Here's hoping the ret of the week is good to you.

Meetmrfist2, hope all your tests go well.  Yes, getting old does suck...however better than the alternative.  

I have had a busy couple of days, running here and there.  So, I am probably going to just tinker around the house today.  And we have a 20% chance of rain today!  It has been a big old long dry spell around these parts.  Rosebud, did you get any moisture?

I am going to have to make a trip to the dispensary.  I just don't have enough left to make it until this crop is done.  And besides, it is so fun to go try out different strains.  And I will pick up a couple of grams of concentrate to make up another batch of vape liquid.  I have everything to make up my rosin press...just need to borrow my buddy's drill press to drill the plates.  Hoping to get working on that in the next week or two.

Sending positive vibes to you all and loading up a big bowl to help me with that.  Have a great rest of your week and BIU as needed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 14, 2017)

you know your pretty much baked when you think you are cooking sausage and relize 20 mins later you turned on the wrong burner.....have a great day peeps....peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2017)

Some pics of the plant I found a few weeks ago (?). Was just sticks, I had to hold her up for a week.  I am not sure if she has enough time to finish. 

View attachment 20170917_175042.jpg


View attachment 20170917_175106.jpg


View attachment 20170917_175122.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2017)

Morning bongers.  Duck, good job bringing these back.  They look nice and healthy.  Hope they have time to finish.  When do you usually get your first frost?  Mine still have a month (maybe a bit more) to go.

We have a strange phenomenon happening here.  Moisture is falling from the sky.  In the back of my mind I think I vaguely remember this phenomenon, but it hasn't happened for so long.  Is it called....rain?   Got a few days of rain predicted with a lot cooler temps.

Hope everyone has a great week and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

I hope that stuff puts all the fires out. It was so smokey yesterday it was dangerous out there. I love the rain!!!! 

Duck, I hope your plants make it to harvest. mojo for the finish.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks girls, but I don't think they will.
Having high humidity, fog and no wind. First frost is coming up also. Oh well we will see. Was thinking of bringing her in but don't want bugs. Sort of looks like the previous owner may of had mites.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 19, 2017)

what up BHC,glad to hear some wet stuff made it to you HG...did you get some also Rose,we have had our fair share this year,our local river is at flood stage and still rising.....that plant looks pretty good there Duck,hope it goes as you hope....time to BIU if you want to join me.....have doc appointment on friday,not looking forward to it....peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2017)

:bong: 
Hottest beginning of Fall recorded for us 93° and air you can wear. Great weather for bud rot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh duck, I feel for those of you that have high humidity--I don't do well at all in higher humidities.  Probably comes from a lifetime of living in high desert with a very low RH.  I am thankful now though for the rain we have gotten.  Supposed to clear up for a while after today--woke up to rain.

Sending green hurry up mojo to your found plants--let's hope they finish up!  

Hope everyone has a great Friday and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2017)

Good morning bong hogs, i started with out ya!  I m smoking some memory loss this morning, what a weird name.. from the store.  It is a very nice teeth clenching sativa. ha.

55 degrees here this morning. I need to feed the girls one more time at least. My daughter is coming on the 8th to harvest, that means two weeks for these kids to put on some weight.. it is the nervous part of harvest. 

Lets do this.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'll join you Rosebud.  It was cold here last night, too.  I turned the furnace on for the first time night before last.  It is nice that your daughter is going to come visit and help out with trimming--that is such a big job with outside plants.  I have a couple of friends "on call" for when I harvest.  I keep looking at my Satoris and an somewhat concerned about them finishing before frost.  

LOL--Memory Loss, that is a funny name.  I do okay on that front all by myself.  Toking on a little Cinex (C99 x Vortex) that I picked up at the dispensary.  I have Joey Weed's C99 on my shopping list.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2017)

What are you smoking Rose?

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2017)

I FORGOT.... get it???  I am smoking some green crack, harsh as can be. I have company coming so have to clean up the dump, ya know? :vap-Bong_smoker: Is your plant putting on weight Duck? mine are finally.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2017)

I get it Rose, just checking on how good it is.
Plant is filling out some, but we are getting temps in the 90's, high humidity, heavy dew and no wind. Those right there are a great combination for bud rot  Oh well it is not like I did much for her. Just a transplant and water and missed her with the mower:rofl: I wonder if they have been back to look and check on her yet


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2017)

Not sure what I should call her. Was thinking "Lost and Found", "Confiscated", or "Toro". lol 

View attachment 20170924_153242.jpg


View attachment 20170924_153225.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2017)

She is beautiful, Duck. I like toro!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok Rose, I will go with Toro

Going on our 6th day of 90°+ temps. Hottest stretch all Summer.  Thursday back to Fall, mid 60°'s.:woohoo: Working outside sucks when in the 90's and high humidity, 80%+. Although the fog does make a picturesque sunrise.

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 25, 2017)

cool name Duck,looking good,the winner has to be memory loss....Hope everyone is having a great day....BIU  BHC


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2017)

Morning BHC:ciao:

I am going to BIU all day long :bong:

@Rose, The Toro is poofing out and starting to really smell. Maybe she will make it

Back to :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2017)

Awesome news on Toro.... do you roll your r? I do. lol

So a beautiful day in tyhe neighborhood and I think i am going to have a harvest after all. Pretty happy about that.

That memory loss is awesome Mr fist. Wish i had a plant of it. 

Mr wilson got tutered yesterday, poor guy.  I made some doggy cbd for him and it works well.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 28, 2017)

hot and humid here today,went out in my shop to do some work,cant handle the heat any more, cant believe it hasn"t even began to cool down what so ever this so called fall...I guess I will stay inside and veg on the couch,get nice and buzzed....hope everyone has a great day.....:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2017)

@Rose I roll my r's and think of that war movie "Toro Toro Toro!" ...lol

Well so much for biu'ing all day My first break wasn't until I put 6 hours of intense labor in. I hate emergency auto repair, especially when it cuts into my biu time. TMT back to BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2017)

I will join you Duck. I was pretty lazy. we had company for 3 days. They even brought their own bedroom in an Airstream.  that is a nice way to have company but ya still gotta cook. I am getting old I think. ha.

I think you rolling your r's and doing the toro toro thing might work better if you have a towel and you click your heals and stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2017)

Wish I had an Airstream, their nice.
I would do that Rose, if it would help them finish:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning bongers.  It is a beautiful sunny big sky day here.  Supposed to be 80 and then the temps will be dropping into the 60s and we will be getting some rain.  I had new windows put in this week and the weather cooperated wonderfully!

I'm making up a batch of flowering tea, following a recipe from the Rev.  Instructions call for you to mix a bunch of stuff and bubble for 24 hours and then add castings or compost and bubble another 24 hours.  So today is add the worm castings day.  I am getting a bit worried about the plants finishing.  Even the indicas seem to have a ways to go.

Had some friends that bought an Airstream a year or so ago--$90,000 (the same amount we spend on our house here in Oregon).  They are certainly nice, but boy howdy they carry a big price tag.  And I can't even imagine what it costs to insure one.

Meetmrfist2--hope your weather breaks soon.  Plain miserable to work in high temps--high RH makes it exponentially worse.  

Dang Rosebud, I am getting old too.  Mostly I hate that my energy level is nothing compared to what it once was--work 15 minutes, rest for 30.  And also strength has gone somewhere else.  No more wrestling with sheets of drywall by myself.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2017)

Good morning bongers,

Since we never move, i feel the need to see what is in the attic... Big job..Bring it all down and deal with it... yikes.

THG, i am stronger than ever cause i lift weights, but endurance, fuggetaboutit.
My plants are looking cloudy at least now.. it will work out THG. It always does. Nerve-wracking as hell though.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2017)

Morning Bongers:ciao:

I got pulled over by LEO! I had just gotten off work.
LEO didn't like the color of my Jeep:rofl: Was not the corresponding color to what the license plate said, when he ran my plates. :rofl: The funny thing is my Jeep is sort of unique looking and I know LEO has seen me and my Jeep numerous times and I mean many, many, many times. :rofl:

They have blue lines and black lines, I think there needs to be a gray line. For old gray haired people:rofl: 

TMT back2 BIU! :bong:

High Rose?, THG?, meetmrfist?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2017)

Duck, did you get a ticket? Did he think you stole your jeep? Glad you are not in the pokey for smokin' pot.  

I am going back to the garage and dealing with 37 years of accumulation in the attic.  My kids better appreciate this. It is heavy.... emotionally. my mom died 10 years ago and it has taken me this long to deal with some of her stuff. Love the goodwill guys that unload my suv. treats for them today.  Lets smoke something. BIU dudes.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 1, 2017)

Glad he was busy with you...
look at what some fool did while he wasn't watching
:48:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF1D_LaAj-g[/ame]


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 1, 2017)

today is wife's birthday Yea....chilling on this awesome sunday,temps dropped like almost 20 deg in the last 24 hrs thankfully it is suppose to stay cool for at least a week or so... would love to have some kind of rolling camper or airstream one day,its on the bucket list....Rose you are going to be shocked at all the stuff you will find up there that you forgot about...HG I can only go 10 and rest for 20...new med is helping some...Toro Toro Toro.....good to see you Joe......time to break out some Berry White and get toasted......BIU BHC:guitar:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2017)

Was that you Joe? Sounds good:aok:

No ticket Rose. No smoke and carry here. Except when the stash gets low at work.

@THG,  How did your tea work out? Do you double water? Doing that seems to make a difference for me.

Putting more green on the page.

Toro: 

View attachment 20171001_180838.jpg


View attachment 20171001_180850.jpg


View attachment 20171001_180853.jpg


View attachment 20171001_180856.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2017)

Woa Duck, Toro is a pretty toro. She is beautiful. what a way to grow. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 4, 2017)

Toro is looking pretty dank there,hopefully the owner wont come and claim right before ready for harvest....everyone have a great day,getting ready to paint a bumper cover and finish up a 4 wheel brake job....fun fun fun   BIU BHC ....peace


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2017)

No chance of that happening meetmrfist. I moved her, from where I found her:aok: She was the lucky one, I mowed over the other 2 that was with her.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2017)

@Rose, Do you still have plants outdoors?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes I do Duck, we have been covering them with a tarp for the last two nights. It is supposed to be 42 tonight so we won't. I checked the trichomes today and everything is really cloudy which is fine for my one fun strain, but the rest of the medicine plants need to get amber fast. Our daughter will be here to help on Monday.. ready or not here we come, i guess.  Thanks for asking Duck. 

Wow long you going to be able to keep TORRRRRRO going? It will be fun to see what kind of smoke she is. She is a pretty girl.  does she look indica?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2017)

Rose, I think she is a hybrid.  She is about 50/50. Hard to tell cause she was in such bad shape when I found her. She has about 3 to 4 weeks to go yet. I just hope I get a late frost and the water around me keeps her warm.

BIU for Fri day :bong: maybe  2 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2017)

That was a great find. were they in pots? did you dig her up and bring her home? You stealthy guy you. love this.
Low of 50 last night, woo hoo. Dust storm forcast... I will be washing my harvest for sure now. Monday is Harvest day.. grow kids.

Joe, i saw you speeding down the freeway doing 125 was it? that would scare the heck outta me.. was it fun?

Mr Fist, is there another storm coming? I hope not.

THG, how are your plants maturity coming?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2017)

Morning bongers!  

Oh Rosebud, I think the Satori are maybe 3-4 weeks out, like duck's plants--I am worried about them finishing.  I haven't covered the plants yet, but it looks like Sun night the forecast is 33, so I will be covering them.  I have 2 Buckeye Purple crosses (I am calling them Cross-eyed Purple) that are getting close.  One has small buds that I believe are simply going to stay small, but they are really purple.  The other is less purple, but the buds are bigger/denser.  I have not checked the trichs, but will do that this weekend.  I am going to want those on the amber side.  The Shark Shock CBD needs a little time, too.  I'll probably try and post up some pics later--the purple is just so pretty.  

Rosebud, how is your seed run going?  I finally got my order off to Hemp Depot for some Pennywise seeds, some PTSD seeds, and a packet of Joey Weed's C99.  The inside grow this winter will be pretty much all CBDs....that is if the Satori finishes before it gets too cold.

Duck, I have been quite happy with my modified TLO grow.  I used NV's super soil, but started with the Rev's layered mix and used his spikes and teas.  I think this will be the method I use indoors for the CBD winter grow.  I can't wait to smoke some of this!  Sending green mojo for your outside found plant!

Joe, was that you speeding down that highway?  Hot damn!  I remember hitting speeds like that when I was a young pup in the late 60s--we had all those great muscle cars.  A little too much excitement for this old lady though.  Try and keep that vet under control now.  Always a pleasure to see you here.

Meetmrfist--be safe!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 6, 2017)

cross eyed purple.....cool name....wish I had all these plants to harvest.....they are calling for some kind of weather coming this way,not too worried,should be fine with some rain and wind...hope everyone has a great weekend,start of fall Bike Week here,gonna go check out some live music in the inlet tonight,couple of friends band playing at SBB cool biker bar....be safe.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2017)

@Rose, she was in a waste paper basket, on my property, found while I was mowing. Toro is the brand of lawnmower, I was using Got 40 acres that gets mowed a few times a year. 

@THG, I layer and spike during warm temps but only spike them when it freezes outside. I do a no-till in winter. Harvest a plant, then just pop in a new clone, then spike.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2017)

Duck, I am pretty much only doing 2 grows a year now--one outside during the summer and then an indoor grow during the winter, so not really much of a chance to harvest a plant and then pop a new clone in.

Forecast for Sunday night has now gone down to 30.  I hope covering them will be enough.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2017)

Real nice day here today. Sunny with a good breeze. Which I need for Toro as we had a downpour late last night.

For me not such a nice day. Twisted my back all up lifting a sliding golf carts around. I am getting way to old to be doing that sort of stuff. There is only two things I can do lay down and sit in a hard back chair. I sure am glad the :bong1: is near the chair.
I can still BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2017)

@Rose, how you and sis doing with the harvest? :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 11, 2017)

rain rain and more rain here for like the last 4 days....when will mr sun come back.....hope everyone is having a great day,tiime to BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

Duck, do you want the polite answer? I am dead, completely dead. We, daughter and I hit it for 3 days on ONE PLANT. That green crack/snow lotus was HUGE. Those cages made every nug 3 X bigger. I have no idea what we got... a couple of pounds off one plant? Is that even possible? No room in the shed for more hangers. Daughter leaves this morning, and yes i am crying. I have a friend that will help this afternoon. None of the other plants are that big, thank god. I could have grown that one plant and filled the whole garden. Cages for the win... I am too old for this stuff.  I feel a little better bitching to you guys, thanks for asking duck. Don't get me wrong, i am thrilled and grateful for the harvest. but holy crap it is cold and rainy and i am 65. LOL

How's your back Duck? I hope better.
Good morning fist, and THG and all the rest of my stoner friends.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey Rose, I wish you the best for getting thru this harvest. It&#8217;s getting down right cold here as well. Wow, just a couple weeks ago we was bitchin about the heat. I think I&#8217;ll hitch up the caravan and head south to Arizona for a few months.
I can&#8217;t seem to get any seeds to germinate so I may as well go on vacation....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh Rosebud, you must be exhausted...however I do hope that you did get pounds from that one plant!  And (don't know if you planned it this way), but I find it best to get done with the hardest job first.

I am (hopefully) going to get a shelter over mine or I will lose them--Friday night is forecast at 28 and Sat night 23.  I really want the Satori to have a couple more weeks if possible.  I have a portable garage structure from HF that has a cover that lets a lot of light through.  The frame is up, but it needs to be moved and then the cover put on.  I need help with that.  I have all the plants moved together so they will fit in a 10 x 17' space.  I have learned a lot of what not to do this year.  

Rosebud, here's hoping the rest of your harvest goes well and that you have a lot of friends to help out!   Everyone, have a great day and be sure to BIU as needed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 14, 2017)

I wish I was closer to you I would def help you Rose,wow 2lbs from one plant awesome,crazy how just a few weeks ago you all were miserable with the heat now it has cooled down,we have been in the 80s,suppose to start to cool down this week....no harvest for me this year.....hope everyone is having a great weekend BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2017)

Well Toro is still out basking. Still clear trics Rain in the forecast for this weekend. Sure hope she hurries up.

BIU BHC :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2017)

Good morning bong hogs,  mr fist, i didn't get 2 pounds but i did get 1.5.  Duck, i had to take some with just clear and cloudy, i hope the cure adds some age. I didn't have a choice, mother nature did well in our area this year, but some plants just need longer. Oh well. When ya make medicine with it, it all seems ok.
I finished last night with a lousy looking LA... small buds with russet mite damage.  Duck, do you know what i can do as a preventative for mites in the fall or spring? Seems to me the temperature would kill all larva. They travel on the wind. The grow shop says everyone had them this year. The sativa wasn't affected...nor the cbd's as much. I hate russet mites. They make spider mites look like nice folks.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 18, 2017)

that is still awesome for one plant,I never did a outdoor grow so my plants were little because of space,was lucky to get a few ozs on each one....I hope the laws change out here one day so I can get back to it,still scared from my last encounter with the law.....I hope everyone is having a great week so far,the temps cooled down like 20 degrees over night,got into the 40s last night and staying in the low 70s durring the day,perfect fall weather BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2017)

I cut Toro down. Rain and cold later today. She did have a couple of spots of bud rot, that i could see and remove. She smells pretty good. I just hope I got all the rot.

Well, everybody have a great day and enjoy. :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2017)

Miserable, cold, rainy stay inside day here too duck.  Hoping that your Toro turns out to be great smoke.  You did a great job nursing her back to health.

Hope everyone's Sunday is a great restful day.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2017)

Pouring rain but still warm, 70°.  Wensday our first frost

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

We haven't had a killing frost yet either Duck. The weather someone says we are going to be colder this winter. Last winter we had 3 foot of snow for 3 months, but it wasn't cold.

When ya gonna try that Toro, Duck?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2017)

@Rose, will be trying her soon. Maybe when I get home from work today. She smells good

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 25, 2017)

3 foot of snow but it wasn't cold.....Ive been in South Carolina since the 80s and maybe seen it actually snow a handfull of times where you could try to make a snowball,dont miss it a bit...suppose to get in the 40s the next few nights,high 60s durring the day,beautiful weather right now....did you get to try Toro out yet? hope it is good smoke...time to BIU and chill tonight,first night off in over a week.......peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2017)

We have had frost here for about 2 weeks.  I had to put a shelter up over the plants (which are still not done).  We have had nice days though with the highs in the 60s and lows in the 30s.

Rosebud, I have heard that it will be another bad winter, too....bad, but at least not worse.  In addition to 3' of snow, it was cold here.  I am trying to work outside an hour or so a day to get things cleaned up and ready for winter.  Last year we were caught off guard and the first snow buried things and there was no more yard work.  Dang its hard to be just one person sometimes.  Too much work and too little time and energy.

Meetmrfist2, I've lived in snow country all my life.  While I do hate feet and feet of snow, I somehow don't think I could adjust now to winters with no snow.  I do believe that I would miss it.  There is a beauty to it.  And we depend on snow here in the west.  A good snowpack guarantees enough water for the people, especially the farmers.

Duck, we are all anxiously awaiting a report on your girl Toro.

Hope everybody's week is going well.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2017)

Toro has dried enough to try.
Taste just like grape soda and has a good buzz.
I hate grape soda


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2017)

LOL duck... grape soda, haven't had that in 60 years.   Nice that it has a good buzz, score guy!

My cbd seed project is looking good this morning. It is a forest in my bathroom..fun stuff.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 30, 2017)

good afternoon BHC,hope everyones weekend was good,had a cold front come in last night,had to turn the heat on for the first time this year.....will be in the 30s tonight from the 70s and 80s a few days ago.....starting to feel like fall finally here in the south....Duck sorry the taste of Toro was not to your pref....if the buzz is good save for backup buzz....hope everyones harvest is winding down and the ones not ready are staying warm and cozy and turning cloudy and amber......time to burn it back.....join me if you like:vap_bong__emoticon: wish I was tending my forest.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2017)

A Fall thunderstorm just went through and left me with no power. Estimated repair time, 3 hours. I guess I should have been a little quicker with my shower. Nothing like a wet, soapy duck to start a day.:rofl:

Oh well I guess I will continue to BIU :bong: while waiting.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2017)

:woohoo: Power back, good thing too. Not sure if I could BIU any longer. :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2017)

A wet soapy Duck??? LOL what a vision.  Good morning bong hogs. I am smoking my green crack x snow lotus, ya know the big plant? I am very happy with that. The weather is changing here, I think this is the last warm day. 58.. in the 40's tomorrow. and then we slide into winter.  

I tasted my pennywise last night and was disappointed in the taste. Taste matters Duck. Mine is a green tasted. hopefully, a cure will improve it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just noticed that I only have 420 posts since the Marijuanna Pasion sight crash a few years back where I had to start a new profile and I lost all my previous posts and my grow journals....how long has that been? hope everyone is having a nice weekend....gonna chill and get some rest today


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2017)

BIU for a 4:20 :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

Shoot, i missed 4:20, how bout  6:54? ok, i will join ya.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 7, 2017)

...........:48:............O-ya


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 9, 2017)

what up BHC cold rainy and just pure nasty outside this morning,have a doctors appointment today with a lung specialist....fun fun fun....wish me luck,just hope he doesn't give me bad news...hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2017)

Good morning you old bong hogs!  It is a cold and rainy day in the northwest. I think i should bong it up and have hot chocolate.

Mr fist, good luck today guy, let us know how it goes.

Duck, how goes it? 
THG, I see you were on line at 2 in the morning...hope everything is ok.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 23, 2017)

happy thanksgiving to all....rough week for me with a bathroom remodel that I wasn't wanting to do yet but had no choice....my old house decided to get the best of me,bathtub dropped 3 inches from a weak and rotted floor,had to tear out,fix floor redo the whole bathroom,go from a bath to stand up shower....15 hundred dollars later.....thank god for good friends to help me out with labor and getting my world halfway back to normal....time to biu....doc visits went ok,changed meds and have a mri to do this coming week.....hope everyone is doing better than myself.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2017)

BIU :bong: 

View attachment image012.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 23, 2017)

.

Here's wishing you all have a killer turkey (day) and some tasty terps!

:bong: :48: :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Joe and Duck, and THG, and mr fist and every single person i forgot.
Very nice banner Duck, thank you for the beauty. Lets bong it up.

Mr fist, sorry you had to go thru that, I am glad it is done and you are ok. geez, sounds terrible.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all, too!  Hope everyone has a great day with friends and family.  

Meetmrfist--I am always sorry that I cannot help everyone out that has plumbing issues.  Glad you had friends that could help you out.  It makes a huge difference in a project like that.

Everyone have great day, eat your fill, drink in moderation, and BIU as needed!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2017)

Whose going out for Black Friday? :bong:

Not me. :bong:

I'm just going to BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2017)

Not me either.  They could be giving things away for free and I wouldn't go out on Black Friday.  I also am just going to BUI, too.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2017)

Survived Black Friday, I didn't spend a dime.
I am leaving shortly to go support Small Business  Saturday  Where everybody knows your name


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2017)

Do that ^^^^^^^ right after I BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2017)

Good morning bonghogs. I didn't leave the house on black friday but i did buy some stuff online. I was just cleaning out my pipe when bud came in and took over. a while later he said when was the last time you cleaned this? I said never, he said i thought so.  So now after mr tidy got done with it, i have a new pipe. join me please.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2017)

Tsk, tsk, Tsk Rose Your smoke always taste better when ye pipe is clean:rofl:

BIU Rose :bong:

I clean my utensils on Sunday. Laundry of Saturday,  pipe cleaning on Sunday


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2017)

Did my cyber Monday shopping at 5 am.:woohoo:

Insulated work coveralls

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 27, 2017)

got my bathroom all sheetrocked,next is mudding and finish,then paint....been one pain in the arse....lost power to front of my house found a fried mouse in one of recepticle box,how he got there cant figure it out,he was chewing on wires and got fried,now that is fixxed....what else can go wrong this week....jeez...gonna hit the vape and sit back.......peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2017)

Good morning BHC:ciao:

Could be worst, mmf2.


BIU:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2017)

Morning bongers!  It is a beautiful sunny day here today--a crisp 24 degrees (I have my insulated coveralls out and ready, too, duck).  

MrFist, hope your projects go well.  Glad that your electrical problem was as easy to locate as it was.  Those electrical things can sometimes be a bear to figure out.  

Everybody have a great week and BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2017)

We had a couple days of cold temps, but now been hitting the 60's. But it is coming 
Just glad I wasn't wearing my new coveralls yesterday. I got a diesel shower at work :rofl: I will say one thing, people sure we're in a hurry to get me out of their stores. Best customer service ever.lol

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2017)

PU Duck, diesel? I got our chirstmas shopping done. I had offered the "kids" money instead of gifts this year, and they declined. they like getting jammies still and they both had a small list.  I do love online shopping.  I got some new curtains that are lined and boy do they keep the room warmer. 

Lets smoke this.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2017)

Yes Rose, one of my wonderful co-workers put diesel fuel where hydraulic oil was suppose to be. Lines broke under high pressure, covering the surrounding area, including me

Toro got a lot better after a complete cure :aok:

BIU:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2017)

Good to hear about Torro! great find Duck.  I can't even imagine what a horrible stinky mess that was.  Isn't that kinda scary cleaning up after?  Guess you wouldn't be smoking a cig in that mess. Jeez Duck, glad you are ok and did n't kill the dumb co worker.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2017)

Well it looks like our warm weather is done.
56° when I got up. Temps are dropping at about 11° to 15° per hour. Get ready Joe. The 45 mph wind doesn't help. Glad I got bought new coveralls. 

Now is a great time to BIU :bong:.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok, i will join you. It is 24 degrees here this morning..burr.

THG, i hung those most beautiful stocking up that you so kindly knitted. You guys, she is so talented, not only can she plumb a sink and everything else, she is very good at lots of stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2017)

http://www.slucketbuckets.com/index.php?id_product=16&controller=product

WOW!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2017)

You better pick yourself up a couple of those Ducks, whatever they are.  Take 2.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2017)

Them fancy buckets are to expensive for me, Rose.

BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2017)

Morning bongers.    

Rosebud, thank you for your kind words.  I hate that my hands are getting so I can't knit or crochet for very long at a time anymore.  I loved being able to make handcrafted stuff like that.

Duck, wow, do those buckets have gold in them?  Can't imagine what makes that little hydro system worth so much money--too expensive for me, too.  

Cold and crisp here with big beautiful blue skies and no snow yet..  Lows are in the teens, but the highs are only in the 30s.  Expecting a high of 34 today and 33 tomorrow.  We did lay in a lot of firewood this year though, to take the nip off the chilly days.  Love having a fireplace.

Getting a medical grow going for this winter.  They are all CBD strains except a Purple Thai x Sour Diesel that is supposed to be good for PTSD.  Seeds are just sprouting and being transplanted into Solo cups.  Going to use 3 gal smart pots in a 4 x 4 tent for this grow.

Everybody have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2017)

THG, supposedly they are flying off the shelves. A friend of mine knows the dude that makes them. I say b s. He also grows the best weed that California has ever smoked. I called b s on that too:rofl:


BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2017)

pcduck said:


> THG, supposedly they are flying off the shelves. A friend of mine knows the dude that makes them. I say b s. He also grows the best weed that California has ever smoked. I called b s on that too:rofl:
> 
> 
> BIU :bong:



LOL, I'm getting out my rubber boots.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 10, 2017)

morning BHC....almost done with my construction bathroom remodel,all the mud has been sanded and almost ready for paint,going this morning to buy a new vanity top and sink and valves for sink....this has been one expensive remodel that I wasn't wanting to do but it is what it is....the weather here in the south is COLD,sunny today but only getting in the mid 40s and 30s tonight....hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.....BIU if you have it.....peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2017)

Morning bongers!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  

Mrfist, glad you are getting to the end of your project.  I am working on bathroom remodels, too.  I think all remodels are generally more expensive than you think they should be.  Yes, I see the south is getting unusual cold (for the south).  Stay warm--for those of you not used to this, it can be quite dangerous.  It is cold here (_high_ today is supposed to be 33), but we haven't seen any snow yet. 

Anyone using terpenes for anything?  I got a bottle of Jack Herer terpene (online) to "flavor" some vape liquid I made.  I use a product called Vapeur Extract, which is flavorless, to make the vape liquid, so they are quite unexciting and bland.  The terpenes gave it a great taste.  I am now wanting to try different terpenes to see the different effects and tastes.  The terpenes are supposed to work in synergy with the cannabinoids to enhance the experience and I believe they do.

Everyone enjoy the rest of your weekend and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi, too stoned to type but terpenes are the future of pot.  Where did you get that? Lemon, lime, lavender, cloves, all have terpenes too. Maybe 50 % of plants have terpenes? i just pulled that out of my .....stoned brain.
OK, carry on. THG DUCK FIST.. merry christmas.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 11, 2017)

well I am almost finished sanding sheetrock mud.....not fun,cant wait to get this finished almost ready for paint.....thought I would catch a quick buzz,join in if you like....BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2017)

Joining ya mmf2 :bong: :bong1: :bong2:

45+mph winds suck

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2017)

I'll join you duck.  

And I agree...45 mph wind sucks...or does it blow?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2017)

Duck, that is very windy. Isn't 50 like the beginning of hurricane force or is that 100. Whatever, button down the hatches.

I will join you guys! Lets smoke.  ha THG, sucking or blowing.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2017)

lol:rofl: THG.
The action blows, the results sucks:rofl:

Time to BIU, :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2017)

LOL Duck, that is right. You are up and attum early.  I haven't lit the bong yet, tardy.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 14, 2017)

*SNOW DAY!
NO SCHOOL!!*

SHHHHHH!!!

Don't wake them... sneak me in a wake'n-bake first.
just a lil dab (or 2) will do ya 

:48::48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2017)

Morning bongers.

I will be quiet and join you Joe.  I've got a nice bunch of Satori here for my morning wake and bake.  Take care with all that snow!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 14, 2017)

off to depot for a 2-stage thrower
I'm to old to push all this S%#^ (<--- SNOW)

:48:


EDIT
3 new pictures 

2x post toro toro (duck)
 Now where is that rig?
:vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment IMG_2305[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2314[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2315[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2316[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2300[1].jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 15, 2017)

that looks too cold for me BRRRRR......finished painting,installed new vanity top and med cabinet/mirror and all the chrome hardware to match my Jetson style shower kit,got the tile finished....what a project from hell....the wife is happy....time to BIU.....join in if you want to.....peace:dancing:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 15, 2017)

Joe, I doubt you want bring that shiny vet out in this weather anyway huh... Glad I dont have to deal with that anymore either. I lived in the snow when I was a kid and loved it, now I can do without.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2017)

It is hailing here. Joe, you keep a tidy table, nice. I love the shots of your place. Snow or not. I am making flower arrangements or the neighbors so I keep going out to cut the blue spruce, I am wearing your Jacket Joe, it is the warmest thing I have. Thanks again.

RE, Snow was fun when we were kids, but that cold wind, brrrrr. Ok, back to work.

Hey Duck, did you get a fair amount of Toro?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2017)

It is hailing here. Joe, you keep a tidy table, nice. I love the shots of your place. Snow or not. I am making flower arrangements or the neighbors so I keep going out to cut the blue spruce, I am wearing your Jacket Joe, it is the warmest thing I have. Thanks again.

RE, Snow was fun when we were kids, but that cold wind, brrrrr. Ok, back to work.

Hey Duck, did you get a fair amount of Toro?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2017)

Morning bongers.  

We got an inch or 2 of snow last evening.  Didn't drop much, but with the weather so cold, I believe it will stay around.  Neighbor came over last evening to see if I could help him with a shower problem today and when he left, there was white stuff falling from the sky.  Personally, I could have gone without the white stuff a while longer.

Mrfist, glad you got your project done.  Its amazing how much work can go into a room so small isn't it?  I need to get motivated now to get mine done!  I thought I had the plumbing done, but decided to add a shower valve to the Jacuzzi tub after the fact, so tore out a wall that I had already greenboarded.  Get that hung and I am ready to get the concrete board up and tile.  

Rosebud, I was never good at flower arranging--it always loos so easy, but when you try it yourself, you find that it isn't.  What a great talent to have when you have a yard a beautiful as yours!

Everyone have a great day and remember to BIU as needed!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2017)

THG, you just casually tear out a wall!  Talk about talent, ya got me beat.  After last year we never want to see snow again, but I think we had already had it for like a month or more by now last year. We have socked in gray. yuck. 

I hope you are all well and doing fine.  Duck, how are you? Mr Fist, good to see you as always.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 16, 2017)

no snow here but we got down to 32 last night,had to drive a customer to Florence,about an hour away and on the way back my radiator took a dump and I lost all my coolant....drove about 5 miles with the temp gauge almost pegged,got to a convenience store and refilled with water and made to the crib.....just got finished installing new rad,on the road again....yay....the rad was still under warranty,been in my van about 6 months...nothing lasts long anymore,of coarse the labor wasn't covered....oh well....now back to installing fresh painted vanity doors and baseboards,finish up caulking which I hate,so messy, then done....gonna hit the vape to get motivated....join me....peace....hope every one has a great weekend


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 21, 2017)

wheres everyone at? Hope everyone is ready for the holidays......hitting the vape this lovely 1st day of winter,join in if you can.....peace:beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2017)

Christmas just doesn't happen by itself, mr fist. LOL  Busy time of the year.


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 21, 2017)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all, hope everyone has a great one.......peace:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year's bonghogs:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year bongheads.  May 2018 be a great year for us all and may we 
never run out of dank, cause if next year is like last year, we gonna need the pot!

Happy 2018 Friends!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone,working tonight....everyone be safe


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 31, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2017)

You be safe out there tonight Mr Fist.  Happy new year again.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2018)

Brrrrr!

"Baby it's cold outside "
Can't seem to get that song out of my head.

Good day to stay in and BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 2, 2018)

morning BHC unreal cold weather here in Sc. calling for snow tomorow,cant remember the last time it happened in Myrtle Beach....everyone stay warm....hope everyone had a good newyears time to biu......peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 4, 2018)

winter wonderland here at the beach......got around 3 inches last night,so cool...gonna do some snow bong hits this lovely morning......peace


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2018)

Make an ice bong


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 8, 2018)

morning BHC all the snow has melted away back to the 50s and gonna be in the 60s by the end of the week....glad we dont have to deal with that mess untill the next blue moon...was pretty cool..hope everyone is doing good and having a good start to the week......biu bhc.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2018)

50's on Thursday.  17 on Friday.  

BIU:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2018)

What a week for the weather. We've had everything here. Rain, ice, and snow. Temperature ranges from -5° to 58°. I can hardly wait for this goofy winter to be over.

BIU bongers :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 12, 2018)

same here,crazy weather also....raining today and yesterday then is suppose to get cold again and then.....:confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2018)

Well that winter storm is over for us. 
We didn't get much. 50° temperature change, high winds, rain, freezing rain, ice, and snow. Roads closed due to push ice from the lake. But not really much of a storm for us. Especially considering that 40 years ago was the Blizzard of '78. Now that was a storm.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi bhc! I have daffodils coming up in the yard.. i wish it were spring. Not happening.

I am off to Olympia to see my big brother that just went into hospice. Think good thoughts as we travel the mountain passes. Thanks guys.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2018)

I have safe trip Rose.
Prayers for your brother and you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2018)

What up Duck? Hope ya haves a good day,,yehaaaaa


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 14, 2018)

Life happens 

:ciao:

:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2018)

How you doing WeedHopper?
Been awhile :ciao: Typical winter for us here,cold and snow and plenty of :bong1:

BIU :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2018)

Doing just fine Little Brother.  Spend most my internet time at Firestax.
Yep ,we got ice and snow coming thru the Dallas area tonight. I hates cold.  Texas has some crazy *** weather. My old *** no likey. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow I seen that on the news WeedHopper. 

Stay safe:aok:





BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 18, 2018)

what up BHC the cold is back again,down to the 20s again tonight...hope everyone is doing good.....stay warm and buzzed.....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 26, 2018)

what up peeps,anyone want a puff? join me.....:joint:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 29, 2018)

everyone on vacation?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 5, 2018)

what up peeps,new week and starting off right....gonna rip on some Berry White....hope everyone has a great day.......peace:joint:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 5, 2018)

.

Stack'm HIGH !!


it sucks a lot of the taste out of the smoke but cools it so well.


:48: 

View attachment IMG_2557.jpg


View attachment IMG_2559.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 6, 2018)

nice glass collection...morning BHC hope your day is going good....tome to BIU BHC:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2018)

Snow :hairpull:

BIU :bong::stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh no duck! I guess it is still winter, shoot.  maybe you better stay in and really biu!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry duck.  It is so beautiful here, I feel bad for all those experiencing a bad winter.  It was 57 today.  We are getting  real head start on outside work.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 8, 2018)

allright everybody is back....Hg, Rose,Duck,Joe....thought everyone was on strike....howdy,,,,in the 60s and gonna stay that way for a week or so....time to BIU BHC:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

I am smoking some sour tangie, and it is a little too good, i should have stopped a couple hits back. Oh well.  hope you are all well and hopefully have some laughs in your day.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 8, 2018)

sour tangie....sounds tasty....Im hitting vape pen with my fav Berry White.....really nice and potent.....now out to the shop and sand and prime a door for my hotrod project....have a great day peeps....peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2018)

Can't wait for Winter to be over. 51° today 31° tomorrow. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2018)

I hear that,42 last night back to the 70s for a few then a cold front coming back this weekend.....atleast I can get some paint work done in my shop,mustang bumper cover and 2 doors off a chevy pickup.....let the fun begin.....BIU BHC


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 15, 2018)

pcduck said:


> can't wait for winter to be over. 51° today 31° tomorrow.
> 
> Biu :bong:


hit 59 here 
:48: 

View attachment IMG_2593.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2018)

I am just loving our weather.  Though we have a bit of colder weather coming up, we have no snow on the ground and many days that warm up into the 50s.  We set fence posts the other day.  

Joe, what a fun looking ride!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 16, 2018)

got up to 79* today,unreal weather lately....time to catch me a buzz and off to work I go.....peace:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2018)

Snow yesterday, 66° tomorrow and mud 
Suppose to reach 60° tonight at 10ish.



BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2018)

damn sleep cycles are all bass akward...
4:05 AM and 60° 

might, might get the FUCC back today ... a 70° in February 

:bong: AM


:48:


edit:

this is the FUCC

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnFtk6XeZjw[/ame]


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey Joe, you better hurry. More C.R.A.P. is expected this evening. 

BIU :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 20, 2018)

denied  
might not be till Friday
70 will be LONG gone by then
o well

dabs around
:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 21, 2018)

record breaking highs here in South Carolina...have a great day all....time to BIU BHC:beatnik:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2018)

53° this morning at 5. Been dropping ever since. Freezing rain and snow for tomorrow morning.:woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2018)

13 last night, high of 31... burr you guys.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 21, 2018)

stay warm Rose it wont be long......


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2018)

Meetmrfist2 been way to long already.

Time to BIU :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning bongers!  Cold here, too.  My weather does not tend to be much different from Rosebud's.  Not much into the cold, however, we do not have 3' of snow on the ground like last year, so I am trying not to beach too much about the cold.

Everybody have a good day and stay warm.  If it's warm where you are, enjoy the day!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 22, 2018)

wake and bake....cant believe this weather....shorts in feb....dang I am white as a ghost....in my shop actually sweating doing a exhaust sys
 muffler and resonator on a minivan with the fans blowing.....this weather is freaking out all the trees and plants thinking its spring allready,hope we dont get a frost out of nowhere....hope it warms up for all you peeps still in winter mode......biu bhc


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello fellow growers,  75 yesterday and 70's day before.  Now it's 50.  Our big deal is the flooding. We're going to get 3inches rain followed by more.   Oh well,  day 31


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 24, 2018)

stay high and safe St. Nick...hope everyone is having a great day,mine started out great with my neighbor deciding to cut down 3 trees starting at 7:30 am....got home at like 4 something in the am from work.....loving life......peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2018)

St_Nick said:


> Hello fellow growers,  75 yesterday and 70's day before.  Now it's 50.  Our big deal is the flooding. We're going to get 3inches rain followed by more.   Oh well,  day 31



We had the 70s a week ago but since we have had snow...its gone but we got 45 degree...at least the wind stopped...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2018)

:woohoo: 
No boss for a week. Maybe I can get something done, now.
Right after I BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 1, 2018)

had a small cold front come through last night,temps in the mid 60s,gonna get into the 30s at night the next few days....love the weather like this wish it would stay like this year round....BIU BHC


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 2, 2018)

hows that snow duck?

a good 4" around here
we'll see if there is school 

happy 4:20AM


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 2, 2018)

:48: 

View attachment IMG_2733.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 2, 2018)

looks a little chiily Joe....brrrrr  no snow here just windy and 60....stay warm peeps


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2018)

Was a bear driving home in that slop and wind. Got about 4" here with dozens of cars in the ditch.

I think I would rather have that then the @$!#/^& I got over federal withholding tax. After 40+ years of getting a federal income tax check back, I now have to send a check in. But payroll did them right. RIGHT, whatever.

I need to BIU as I am ready to explode.  :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh duck, that sucks so bad. Our country. it is bad news on top of bad news. Good thing we have pot or we might explode. Hugs duck. sorry.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 8, 2018)

weather is acting crazy again,back to cold nights and windy cold days....had to run the heat in my shop for some paint work....mother nature please give us a break....taking a break to get a buzz on....join me:smoke1:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2018)

I hear that meetmrfist2, been the same here but a bit cooler. 20s at night low 30's and high winds constantly with snow/rain/sleet.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 9, 2018)

stay warm duck spring is around the corner hopefully....


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 12, 2018)

cold,rain,miserable in the lovely south today....think I will veg and stay inside.....so much for all the spring breakers in town this week...time to BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2018)

Bright and sunny with snow on the way.
At least it's sunny : ) 

Joining you meetmrfist2 :bong: :48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2018)

Nothing like a good BIU session to get Tuesday off to a good start. :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2018)

I'll join you duck.  Weather here has been beautiful.  Today partly cloudy with a high of 68!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'll join you duck.  Weather here has been beautiful.  Today partly cloudy with a high of 68!



Yesterday we had sunshine and 71 degrees, today its raining cats n dogs...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 15, 2018)

morning BHC a little cold this am,sunny getting up in the mid 60s later on this afternoon and into the 70s tommorow....time to catch the first buzz of the day join in if you can......peace:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2018)

I will gladly join you Mr fist. Hey Re, nice to see you over here with the bong hogstoners. They are very good peeps. Just like you.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick day everybody,hope it is full of green...join me for a afternoon bonghit session....:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

Lets smoke the green on this very green day. I will join ya all!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2018)

4:20 here.  Time for (another) bong.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

It is 401, isn't that time to smoke?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2018)

Late to the party :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2018)

No, just in time Duck!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 21, 2018)

good afternoon BHC,back to winter again here in the lovely south, overcast windy and nasty....in the 30s again tonight for the next few days...time for a buzz join in if you want to:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2018)

Joining ya.....:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 23, 2018)

sunny breezy chilly day here in the south,hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend.....its close enough to 420 so join in.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2018)

Been a messed up month that for sure.
We didn't have a flake of snow the other day, 12 miles away they got 5".
Now back to the cold


BIU :bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 25, 2018)

stay warm Duck,this weather is crazy,was going to watch the nascar race today......got snowed out....8inches overnight in Martinsville Va.  unbelievable......time to wake and bake join in if you can....have a great day peeps


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2018)

Crazy weather this spring. I can't wait for May.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 25, 2018)

Im with you Rose,hope April is going to be better....anyone needing a buzz? join me.....peace:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2018)

mr fist, i shouldn't wish away a whole month should I . Yes, april should be better. If it doesn't warm up outdoors i may have to spring clean this house. And i sure don't want to do that.Bong time.


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 28, 2018)

roller coaster weather....back to the 70s today.....hope this is the norm for awhile....wake and bake peeps....join me.....peace:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2018)

We have sunshine :woohoo:





BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2018)

CONGRATS DUCK!   we do and they say it is the only day this week. remind me of this in july.  Enjoy your day duck.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2018)

Well Rose I had one enjoyable day, now back to the crap (currently raining again pattern).

I guess it does give me a chance to catch up at work.

You have a great day Rose. Think Spring! Maybe we'll have one.

BIU :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks Duck, i have so much yard work to be done. I keep arguing with myself that my dad didn't feed the cows only when the sun was shining. but i am a fair weather farmer. 
He was a tough old guy, me, a wuss.

I hope your day is good as well Duck.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 4, 2018)

morning bongers.....wake and bake.....spring is in full force here,70s for the next few days,nice sunny and breezy,got the yard raked and first cut of the year,pollrn sucks big time......enjoy your day all....peace


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2018)

Still snowing here.


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 5, 2018)

Glad its you and not me,,i hates snow.
Morning Mr Duck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2018)

Morning bongers!  Oh duck, I feel bad for you.  Snow in April sucks.  We had a pretty mild winter this year--a relief after last year (worst winter in 100 years).

Rosebud, I also have a ton of yard work to do.  Fortunately, the weather has been cooperating.  We have the front yard tilled up, raked out, fenced off and ready for seed.  Hoping to seed tomorrow...depending on weather.  We've already mowed the back yard weeds once.  I planted 6 fruit trees and am working on a couple of raised garden beds.  Last year at this time we still had snow on the ground.  You're not a wuss just because you don't like to garden in inclement weather.  I don't like to either and I know I'm no wuss.

Getting ready to harvest my CBD grow.  I just haven't got the hang of these LEDs and my yield will be abysmal.  But I have clones from everything for the summer grow and at least I will get a taste of everything.  I took a taste of the Green Crack CBD and really liked it.  I am also excited to try the Candida--20:1 AC/DC x Harlequin.  I may get it tested.

Everybody have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2018)

Good morning.

THG,  you do like the cbd green crack. i have that in flower now. I am excited to have an "up" cbd. Sounds like you have been very busy up there. We are in rain for the next week, so it is good for the earth and I could clean up this house.  I did what you did and ran somethings to see if they are "worthy" to go outside. I made a few kimbo kush seeds with the preflowers.  I like that indica.  You inspire me.

Duck, move up here. forget that place. lol sorry you have snow. i might jump if we had snow.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2018)

Good Morning bhc. I two am doing yard work.  Beautiful Spring weather we are having right now in GA. :bongin:


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 5, 2018)

Good afternoon , I'm not doing yardwork, yessss! Haha. Happy tokes Folks.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 9, 2018)

back to nasty weather here,temps dropped 20 degrees in a few hours from the 70s to the 50s durring the day and back to the 30s at night.....who pissed mother nature off this week...time for afternoon buzz session....join me:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2018)

Freezing fog here this morning.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 10, 2018)

crazy weather...wake and bake all,off for the next few days been super busy.....all the spring breakers got run off from this suck weather....hope better weather is around the corner......


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 10, 2018)

It was cold here this morning, 34F. 

It's warmed up now and next few days are 70s! 

Happy afternoon tokes!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2018)

Spring is taking its sweet time.  April? I am going to go spread worm castings now.  Freezing fog Duck? that is nasty. i hope it leaves fast.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2018)

I heard on the radio that this has been the coldest Spring for us since 1996. Just seems like when we do get Spring temps, we also get the 35 to 45+mph winds. That just down rights sucks. I guess that just gives me more reasons to BIU :bong: Like I need one:laugh::laugh:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 11, 2018)

here in South Carolina March averaged like 15 degrees colder than Feb....got up in the 60s today....hope everyone is having a good day...peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 14, 2018)

awesome day today back in the 70s....hope everyone survived friday the 13th.....time to BIU BHC:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2018)

.

get up at 5AM.

go to turn on the water and there is -0- water

o crap

$1500 later


never simple
:48: 

View attachment IMG_3136 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_3139 (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_3137 (2).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2018)

what is that black liquid Joe, or do i want to know. Shoot way to start the day. WOW. glad it is fixed.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2018)

that was the first 20 minutes of "water" that came up through the new pump.

well water

yummy


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2018)

Joe has no water and I am surrounded by water.
The creek has flooded and I am wading through 7" of water. My dog don't like it. I might as well BIU until the dog wants out and I have to go wading :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh I forgot to mention. 
The Spring of 2018 really sucks.

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2018)

It does suck Duck. I just like typing sucks duck. It is so frustrating. All we have had is cold temps, rain and wind, i get your angst. i hope it doesn't go from 60 to 90 and we don't get the 70's.  Flooded doesn't sound good.

Joe, wow.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2018)

The water has receded a bit.  Made it to work without having to wade through 12" of cold water. :woohoo:

Rose, coldest Spring since '96 for us. Tired of it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 18, 2018)

hope things get better for you Duck and everyone else having tough times this so called spring...can only get better....me ..I am getting ready to pull transmission out of sons truck,lost 3rd and 4th.....BIU BHC:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

Good luck mr fist. Duck I think it was 39 here last night. 60 today. I hope spring happens soon for you. (and all of us).


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2018)

lol...we had a 10 car pile up. Bridges iced over a hour after I crossed. 26° tonight with heavy snow. I can't  wait for Summer to get here, if this is our Spring.

BIU time :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

Heavy Snow? that is it, stay in and stay stoned until JULY.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 20, 2018)

morning bongers Happy 420 everyone....we hit the 80s yesterday, over night cold front came through back in the upper 50s today....what in the world is going on with this crazy weather....hope everyone has a great day and weekend.....peace:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 20, 2018)

.

a little 420 at 4:20 on 4/20

enjoy

:48:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 22, 2018)

wake and bake BHC.....hitting some Royal Kush this nice sunday afternoon,hope everyone is having a great weekend....off work till tuesday,first sunday I have been off in 6 months woo hoo.....join me if you can.....peace:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2018)

Spring has sprung here....finally :woohoo:


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2018)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 4, 2018)

what up peeps,havent been on the computer lately,tourist season is def in full swing here in Myrtle Beach....busy time for me and Im sure for everybody as well....hope everyone is thawing out from the harsh weather we had this past winter,miss you all.....hope all is good BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 10, 2018)

wow new updated MP....trying to figure it out......time to wake and bake....hope everyone is enjoying the nice spring weather  BIU BHC


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 12, 2018)

Time for a bong hit.


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 12, 2018)

Sorry,,i double posted. Couldnt find a delete button.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 13, 2018)

what up BHC....hope all is good,Happy Mothers day to all the moms out there,enjoy the day.....time to wake and bake join me if you can.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2018)

Hey mr fist, i hope you have the day off, i bet you are very busy  with summer almost here. Where is Duck? Duck come home. THG, what are you doing for a grow this year?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 15, 2018)

yes Rose I have been busy,last few days have been crazy,2018 Bike week in full swing,finishing up getting new taxi ready for inspection this afternoon,retired my oldest one,had right at 300 thousand on it,was still running great but my insurance wont insure taxi over 15 years old.....putting a 2012 on to replace it,gonna keep the old one for personal beater...feels like summer here allready we have been in the upper 80s all week,ran the ac for the first time this week.....hope everyone is doing good and staying buzzed.....time to BIU BHC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2018)

Morning bongers!  It is feeling like summer here.  Temps are in the high 70s and low 80s and the days are getting long.  I love being on the western edge of the time zone--sunset is after 9 right now and at the solstice it will be light until 10.  I know that pretty soon, I will be complaining about the heat, but it feels pretty good now.  Been working outside--but dang, every year I slow down and it takes longer and longer to do simple chores.  I hate that when we have time to do the things we love, we not longer have the energy.  

I have decided that this year, 1/2 of my grow will be CBDs.  I am quite partial to the Green Crack CBD, so will be doing 3 of those, along with a Shark Shock CBD, a Pennywise (Harlequin x Jack the Ripper), and a Candida (a 20:1 ACDC x Harlequin).  The other half will be regular old THC plants.  I have 16 smaller plants not yet sexed--5 Blue Dream, 5 C99, 2 Critical Mass, 2 Blueberry, and 2 Krystalica.  I decided to use up some of the seeds that I had in storage this go around.  Was going to grow more Satori, but couldn't find seeds when I went looking.  For some reason, the Blue Dream and one of the Krystalica got sunburned when I was acclimating them to the outdoors--so not sure if I will have a healthy female or not from either of those. 

Today, I will be putting up more tile in my bathroom.  It is a tiny little bathroom so you wouldn't think it would take that long...but dang putting up 24 sq ft was about all I could do.  I'm using large format tiles and they require a whole lotta mortar.

Time to feed the chickens and the dogs and  water the garden.  Everyone have a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 16, 2018)

I hear ya, I have a lot more time now and it’s a good thing cuz it takes me a lot longer to do stuff anymore...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 17, 2018)

sounds like you got it going on THG,glad your weather has become good out there,seems like just yesterday we were hating on the cold temps everyone was dealing with....time to BIU BHC,,,,hope everyone is having a great week.....peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2018)

LOL--isn't that the way it is every year.  I was in Idaho last week and we had to turn the furnace on in the morning and the cooler on in the afternoon.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 18, 2018)

we are in a rain week 3 days in a row and more to come.....3 more days of bike week to come......been crazy busy......wake and bake everyone......peace


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2018)

I'm back Had trouble getting signed in.

Thank you Rose.


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2018)

Bummer no bong emojis

I am still going to BIU


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2018)

Holy Toledo Batman, nothing is broke down. Time to BIU


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 24, 2018)

what up Duck and Weedman.....wake and bake to all.....all the Harleys have finished up their annual rally and gone till next year,now we have bloods and crips bike week.....fun fun fun heading out of town to Santee Lakes to do some fishing and camping untill tuesday,much needed mini vacation.....cant deal with the thug week here in Mryrtle Beach,not a nice place to be over Memorial Day weekend....shootings,peeps getting robbed....total disrespect of the law city wide.....no problems whatsoever with the Harley crowd,made tons of money last week with the the real bikers that bring in millions to our economy......hope everyone has a safe Memorial weekend, time to BIU BHC......peace


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2018)

Have a great holiday meetmrfist


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2018)

the emoji thing is trying to be worked out. So nice to see you back Duck.
We are making oil and tincture today... gotta run. SMOKEUM


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2018)

Now that is a bong hit up there Duck!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 28, 2018)

what up BHC just got back home from a little getaway,took my old ass boat to the lake for some fishing and relaxing weekend with my wife,had a great time caught some fish,kept a buzz going all weekend....my  old boat didnt fail me,owned since 1990 still kickin...raining again back home and it looks like it is going to be hanging for a few days....hope everyone is enjoying your memorial weekend.....back to work tommorow...gonna get a hit or two....join me.....peace


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2018)

Spring sprung and summer is already here. Hottest day in 6 years was 98° on Monday.

That fishing sure sounded like a relaxing holiday,  mmf2

Joining ya mmf2, better late than never


----------



## Weedman2018 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2018)

What a great day 
Sunny and hot.
And


I



Am








High




Join me while I BIU some more


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2018)

I am not high, hold the phone, be right back Ok, chocolope in pipe, soon in my head. there, that is better, Very cool this morning here, i am going to go dig up my kimbo kush a 3 foot plant outdoors. I will bring it in the house. I just harvested one from my indoor and there is no way she can be outdoors. Way to tight of nugs, solid, she would mold in the fall. Heavy indica. love her. i hope she makes it indoors.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2018)

@Rose, What a shame that she wouldn't finish outdoors. Plus the added work of replanting.  Better now than later. 

Just puffed down a big ole bowl.
And now I'm buzzed up and don't feel like tear down this engine I got waiting. At least it's Friday 

Time to BIU some more.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2018)

holy crap Duck, that is one big ole bong hit right there.  Kinda looks like dessert in those two cups. LOL What is that?

 We got her in the bathroom, i never realized what a big pot  a 20 gallon is.  BIU Peeps.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2018)

@Rosebud, is there any way to retrieve our gallery?  I tried and I can't.

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2018)

Let me find out for you Duck.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 3, 2018)

been busy havent checked in a few...hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and the better weather. wow Duck that looks like the bong from hell...when I was younger before my COPD I could maybe have handled that monster....gonna catch my first buzz of the day....BIU BHC....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2018)

@meetmrfist2, lol I could never handle anything that big. I have a single tube, double shower head and that is plenty big enough for me.

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2018)

Duck, Angie says she will get the tech guys to work on the gallery.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 4, 2018)

what up peeps,hot as I can handle it here,was going to cut my grass.....not....wait till later when it cools down.getting ready for the 4 day country music festival this week,gonna be busy.....BIU BHC hope all has a great week......peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2018)

Duck,  Angie said she will try, but what gallery do you mean?  Thanks..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2018)

@Rosebud, our gallery of pics of what we posted in threads. Not our personal albums, but that would be nice also. Thanks 

BIU


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2018)

Just a fyi:


I am high 

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2018)

Duck, you got high?  i am shocked. I told Angie, who is wonderful, about the gallery. She will work on it.  I will join you for a big ole hit!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 7, 2018)

God luck with your Kimbo Kush Rose.

I think I am going to shut down my indoor grow in my shop.   The summer heat is too much too deal with and my shop is detached and a bit of trouble getting down to it every day.
The shop is 2.100 sq ft and I only grow 3 plants down there usually anyways.

I have some Blackberry Fire in 20 gallon fabric pots on my deck.  This will be the extent of  my growing for the rest of the year I think.
I don't know how this will turn  out as I have never smoked or grown Blackberry Fire.  lol

Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Carolina Contry Music Festival finally done....2 days off till the next crowd arrives....time for a well needed rest and BIU session begins NOW.....join me if you can.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2018)

@burnin1  Blackberry Fire sounds tasty.

@meetmrfist2 I don't know how you handle them crowds constantly.  I would be BIU'IN all the time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2018)

Morning bongers!  We had a few cool days and I got the 6 CBD plants I have going into their final 25 gal pots.  Have a bunch of small non-CBD that are still not sexed.  Want to end up with 12 plants for this year.  I see from pics that my bigger plants are behind where they were last year at this time and the smaller plants are still really small, but running more plants this year, so should end up with about the same.  

Duck and I are on the same page today.  Blueberry Fire sounds great.  Burnin, I love those fabric pots.  It is the only thing I grow in now.   And like duck, I don't do great with crowds either. 

Rosebud, sending Green Mojo for your Kimbo kush.  

Hope everybody has a great day and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 12, 2018)

I need to BIU a lot.
Been one of those days, thanks to my co-workers.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 12, 2018)

Good morning you bonghogs,  THG, so nice to see you this morning.  Here is the kimbo kush LOL  It didn't get over the shock so i cut it and threw it away, here is what is happening now, isn't that cute. I think it should be my new avitar. lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2018)

aww poor plant  lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2018)

I doubled up on the BIU this morning, just in case.


BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 15, 2018)

wake and bake on this nice friday,had some thunderstorms roll through last night cooled it down for a bit now the humidity is out the roof,back to the grind this weekend ,hope every dad out here has a great weekend,miss my dad in heaven Happy Fathers Day to all the fathers......peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2018)

Crank the ac. Heat advisory here. Staying in and BIU'in


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy fathers day bhc!  wow, from cold to hot huh Duck? That is going to happen here any minute, we have had a great spring not too hot.  BIU peeps


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2018)

@Rosebud , yes we have a really messed up seasons so far. That old saying "don't like the weather, don't worry,  it will change in 24 hours", sure it holding true this year. Been flooded out 5 times already this year with 1 state of emergency declared..
Flooded on a Tuesday, watering the greens on Friday....lol...that's how messed up it is.

TMT need to BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 18, 2018)

miserable heat where Im at,102 in my shop at 11am today.....plenty of water and 3 fans blowing wide open,had our share of rain also so humidity is out the roof.....hope everyone is having a good start of the week time to burn one back.....join me.......peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2018)

mmf2, our heat advisory is finally over. Dew point is dropping fast along with the temps. Yesterday 80°+ dewpoint  with mid 90's temps.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 19, 2018)

suppose to be in upper 90s for the rest of the week,wish it would 80s....time for a buzz....


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2018)

Sooooooo tired of all this flooding

I'm working on a Saturday and it's raining.  But at least no one else is here and I can get caught up a little bit. Plus I can BIU all I want

Join me for a massive BIU session.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2018)

Duck, what a picture, did you get a hit there? LOL


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 24, 2018)

a day late Duck...I ll catch up......BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2018)

mmf2, can never be late to a BIU session, that's just a start to a new BIU session.  

Got a ?

Why do young women have children, if they don't want nothing to do with them?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2018)

that is a good question Duck, are they young that got pregnant and didn't want to?? Did they have a good mom? Do they get more money if they have more kids? I have no idea, it is a hard job even when you want them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning bongers.  Its feeling like summer--mid 90s today.  I love being on the western edge of the time zone.  Sunset is 9:35 and you can do things outside without light until about 10.  However as I have a bunch of unsexed plants, I will be looking forward to the shortening days.  

Finally got the tile in my bathroom finished--boy that was a chore for an old lady!  Going to try and get the flooring put down today and then I will just be done to trim and finish work!  I have missed my Jacuzzi tub. 

Duck...Why do young men impregnate young women when they don't want anything to do with children?  The young women do not do this by themselves.  Where is the dad and why is he not caring for the child(ren) if the woman won't or can't?  Unfortunately this is what happens when young people do not get proper sex education and ready access to contraceptives.   I have never understood those who protest the most against abortion are the same people who do not want to allow easily obtainable and inexpensive contraception.  The way to stop unwanted pregnancies and abortions is with education and access to birth control.  Getting off my soap box now....

Hope everyone has a great day and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2018)

I love it when you are on your soapbox. I will join you. You are amazing thg, that you can do that tiling. I bet your tub will be your new bff that and 50 pounds of epson salts. I bought a 20 pound bag of that for real.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 25, 2018)

hey everyone,hope your day is great....time to BIU BHC...Duck I think the youth of today are so much different then when I grew up,that said my daughter had my oldest grand daughter when she was a senior in HS not married just happened and she is a wonderful mother of 2,never once has she had a thought about having nothing to do with them.....peeps are peeps....it is how you were raised I guess....HG you always have awesome projects going on....wish you were closer to me I could use some expertise on some of my projects......Rose Santa came this morning.......time to hit some pres. OG......join me........peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2018)

I will join you.  I am beat--I put flooring down and went up and down the stairs 15 times today.  Think I will pop the top on a beer, too.

I don't know what I would do if I didn't have projects going on.  I put the flooring down today.  Tomorrow, I will caulk and put quarter round down.  And if I'm feeling ambitious, I will reinstall the toilet and put the tub trim on.  I also need to stain the vanity.  I'm getting excited now that it is getting near the end.  The woodwork will take me awhile.  It is amazing how much you pick up about other trades when you work in the trades.  And YouTube videos can help a lot. 

I have a great granddaughter.  Her mom and my grandson did not marry.  Though they did not marry, they have remained friends and both are wonderful parents.  I personally have found that most of the younger parents I know are good parents, so I don't think it is this generation.  There will always be people who are  not cut out to be parents.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah I can't wrap my head around it and don't understand why. There many ways to prevent having a pregnancy. There are options provided even once their born. But how can someone not love, provide, and want to protect a beautiful, innocent child? I just don't get it and never will.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2018)

Perhaps she was badly hurt as a child.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Guys!




Starting my day with a few rips.
Have a good one!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

Hahahahaha that is so funny, you say bong, here is a bong.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 27, 2018)

maybe 20 years ago I could rip one like that.......lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2018)

We're having a tropical heat wave.
Heat advisories have been issued.
Dew point along with temps are rising rapidly.

Good weekend to  crank the ac and stay inside. 
BIU as needed .


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 29, 2018)

It gets hot where I am.  At least the humidity is never bad. Today is nice so far and I look forward to getting a few things done outside.

Stay cool PC.  

Time to take a rip.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm trying to stay cool, burning1, but Mother Nature not allowing me to. 
High temps, high humidity, high dew point, and I'm getting high

BIU BHC


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2018)

@Rosebud 

Is there anything special I need to do after clicking on the Amazon banner to support mp?

Thanks 

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

Did the banner go away after you clicked on it? mine did. I went to amazon to try to find where is says we are donating, but i couldn't find it. 
Im not much help, Sorry
I broke a bone in my right hand and it is making me a little nuts.  Doing everything is a challange that my brain needed.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2018)

@Rosebud 

Sorry to hear that 

Besure to medicate.

BIU


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks a million Duck, the urgent care i went to had a sighn that said no opiates. I said for a broken bone? I only would have needed a couple,good thing i grow pretty decent meds.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 2, 2018)

sorry to hear about your broken hand,hope you heal quick.....Aleve might help some,does wonders for me not sure if would help for a broken bone or not......hot and more hot here on the east coast with 100% humidity.....walk outside and its a sauna......time to BIU BHC.......


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2018)

Our school systems are failing us.
I have never worked with a bunch of kids that were this stupid. Things that I had to learn in 1st grade, these high school graduates don't have the comprehension skills to figure even the simplest problems out. (end of rant)

Extremely hot and humid again, with a chance of massive  BIU sessions throughout the day.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

This makes me feel old to say this, but i agree. The kids i worked with before i retired were.. what is the word, lazy?  the work ethic died  about 20 years ago i fear.
Thanks mr fist, and Duck, it is getting better.  I can use it a bit more now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2018)

Take care of your hand Rosebud.  Do you have any of my salve?  It has comfrey in it, which is excellent at helping to heal broken bones.   It should help with both the healing and the pain.

This is our last cool day for awhile.  Then we will be hitting the high 90s and low triple digits for a couple weeks it looks like.  Fortunately, we do not get that high humidity, which makes the higher temps unbearable.   Got tea going that will be ready in the morning.  And then, like duck, I will be staying in except for early morning and doing the BIU thing. 

Every one, take care, keep cool, and BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

I use your salve all the time thg, but i haven't used it  on this. I will go take off my splint and use it now. Thank you. It helps my knee so it should this. I love that stuff.  Does that mean this is our last day of cool, i have loved this spring more than any other, it is in te 50's at night instead of cooling to a cool 78 in the summer.  Hope you are all well and just high enough.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2018)

Well our heat wave is over for a few days   Now it's suppose to flood again 

BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

Summer has arrived.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 6, 2018)

pcduck said:


> Our school systems are failing us.
> I have never worked with a bunch of kids that were this stupid. Things that I had to learn in 1st grade, these high school graduates don't have the comprehension skills to figure even the simplest problems out. (end of rant)
> 
> Extremely hot and humid again, with a chance of massive  BIU sessions throughout the day.



I hope I don’t offend anyone but I thought this appropriate and funny...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2018)

loved that RE , thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2018)

@2RedEyes 

LMAO


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 7, 2018)

the 4th celebration is winding down,one more night of these crowds then off for 3 days,cant wait.....hope everyone is having a nice weekend burn it back if you got it.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2018)

DA of the day: Man calls Leo because his car was stolen. Man tells Leo his gf stole the car. Leo checks, the car is registered to his gf...lol

BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh no Duck, stupid is exhausting.  sheesh.   BONG IT UP!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2018)

@Rosebud 

I just never realized how prevalent it was until AL Gore invented the internet. lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Happy 7/10 day guys!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2018)

Nothing like a good BIU session to start the day.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 16, 2018)

what up peeps,took a break from the internet for a bit....been super busy,tourist season is full swing here at the beach 7 days in a row 12 hrs a day will wear you down some took yesterday off back to the grind again tonight .....BIU session begins now,join in if you'd like.....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 20, 2018)

I guess everyone is busy,no one has posted on here since last week.....hope everyone is ok and having a great week.....me...back to the grind tonight,gettin my buzz on before I head east.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2018)

Good morning bongers

Been pretty busy here. Just the same old-same old. Work-rain-flood, over and over. I think I need a vacation or roll a big fatty. I think I'll roll a fatty. 

Have great bonging day everyone, biu.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 24, 2018)

we have had rain every day for the last 6 days and no end to it any time soon...BIU BHC


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2018)

hi mr fist! we have had sun for a month. lol in the triple digits here which is normal, but there is no humidity so 113 is much cooler here.LOL  My outdoor girls are doing fine. fingers crossed.
Duck, smoke something with me.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 26, 2018)

your plants are looking awesome Rose...havent seen triple digits here but the humidity makes it feel much hotter then it is,walk outside to the sweat box...we have more rain in the forecast,rivers are swelling up and starting to flood in some places,doesnt look like it will let up for awhile.....hope everyone is enjoying your week,time to BIU.....peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr fist that sounds horrible, humidity is a deal breaker.  My husband is from W V and being there in 90% humidity was horrible. And the crackers were soggy. 
 My brother died last week and I am stressed. It will be ok, just trying to get some things figured out.  thanks for listening.  It isn't good to be the youngest girl. My little brother tells me i will be the last to go... thanks a lot. on that cheery note, sorry.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Im so sorry about the loss of your brother,prayers your way Rose...the loss of a family member is the worst,be strong and keep the memories close to your heart.so sorry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2018)

Rosebud, I am so sorry for your loss.  Losing a sibling is hard.  I am the oldest, but have outlived one sister and believe that I will probably outlive both my other sisters.  Youth is not always the greatest decider.  I think seeing those you love go before you is one of the hardest parts of getting old.  

Hasn't this heat just been terrible?  I think we are in week 2 or 3 of temps over 100.  Got 4 more days of over 100 and then supposed to be back into the 90s here (albeit, the high 90s, but still the 90s).  My plants are suffering--they seem quite a bit smaller than they were last year at this time.  I'm sure the humidity levels haven't contributed to good growth either.  While humidity in the low teens might feel better to us humans, I don't think the plants much like it.  

Duck and Mrfist--you take care with that flooding and high humidity.  Seems like weather extremes are the norm now...

Time to BIU!  Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2018)

We got mid 90’s here in northern Cali but I think it is because we got so much smoke blocking the sun...Fortunately where I am, the smoke is high as it’s not smelly but you can see it up there...the sky is kinda dirty brown and the sun when you can see it is red...come on winter...did I actually say that?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 30, 2018)

The smoke looks like fog and the hills are still obscured by smoke.   Breathing the air out there is like sticking your head into campfire smoke.
The humidity is high because of the layer of smoke in the sky I think.  My meter shows the humidity between 31% and 37% in the last 24 hours. ugh
Another hot smoky day today.  I hope Fall comes early this year and gives us some rain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2018)

Morning bongers.  It will be out early today to run errands and then back home and staying in.  We have heat warnings in our area--supposed to hit 105 today, 103 tomorrow.  Rosebud, I think that you are also have some extreme temps predicted, too, don't you?  We have some smoke in the air, but it is not horrible where you feel like you are around a campfire and have ash on your car in the mornings.  It does make for a somewhat overcast looking sky in the mornings but the moon has been beautiful.  However, by the weekend temps are supposed to drop significantly--low 90s to high 80s.  That will be a treat.

Every try to stay cool and remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2018)

I hope the heat does drop sooner, it is grey smoke filled skies and 104 or more expected today. Can you believe how are pot plants just stand up to that heat?  Much better then i do.  I have had a lot of family here and lots of cooking, i think i take a nap for a week. BIU!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 31, 2018)

rain and more rain....and more rain after that and if I forgot to tell you, more rain for the rest of the week....mosquitos are having a blast...my back yard looks like a lake.....time for a buzz,join in if you can.....hope your air quality gets better out west,I cant imagine having to breath that all day with my copd condition......peace


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow! Been awhile. 

I haven't quit bongin, just real busy.

BIU bongers.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2018)

Morning Duck and all bong hogs.  Smoke here. hot here.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 17, 2018)

what up Duck and Rose and everyone else,been busy lately which is a good thing......hope everyone is having a great week,back to the grind tonight.....BIU BHC have a great weekend all........peace


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2018)

@Rosebud, @The Hemp Goddess,

How you girls doing out there?
The western fires have reached my area. We are getting the smoke haze all the way over here.

Stay safe!

BIU


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2018)

Morning bongers.  How ya doing duck?  I am getting a lot of smoke and the heat has been horrible.  July and August has seen triple digits most days.  Looks like we are finally getting a break--got some low 90s and high 80s coming up.  It has been hard to do anything outside except water.  Fortunately, I am not close to any fires and not threatened.  My heart goes out to all those that have lost everything in all the fires going on now.  

And my plants are so small.  My only thought can be that this heat has really affected their growth.  I think next year I am going to look into shade cloth if it gets this hot again (and no reason to think it won't).  Got tea going that is ready today.  Duck, thanks for posting up the AEM brewing guide again.  Out to feed the plants while it is still cool.

Hope everybody has a great week.  Remember to BIU as needed.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

It is horrible here with the smoke. Over a 200 rating and should be under 30.   It actually smells like campfire smoke in my house.  I do have asthma so am being careful to not go out. I hope bud will go get the right masks today so we can go out for a bit at a time. Here is a pic of the sun yesterday.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 20, 2018)

.


WOW !! that was the exact same sunset we had here WAAAY over in O-high-o
I was watching it set last night thinking, thats the smoke from California 

then I hit a bong (dab rig) but it didn't really sooth my mind



----


Here is a little scene I came across on one of my early morning drives.  (that DID sooth my mind)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

THG, i sure hope the heat ends for you this week. We have been hot but not as hot as you. I am sorry your plants are small, but i will be wishing mine were at harvest.  I have an amazing plant in the bathroom called Lemon Tree. I will go take a pic for you. Sativa girl.


  She is as tall as me.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2018)

Joe, that is soooooo beautiful. really. Thanks I need a misty morning.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 20, 2018)

so sorry about the fires out west and all the devastation they have caused for thousands of peeps,be careful breathing that mess,cant imagine trying to live with all that smoke....THG good seeing you back on here,hope your plants fill out before harvest.....Rose your Lemon plant looks tasty,give us a smoke report when you get to pack a bowl.....awesome misty morning drive vid Joe.....Duck time to get a gas mask bro....hope all is well with everyone,going to the open house at my grand daughters school later on,cant believe school starts so early....time flies when your a old coot like me,will be fall soon.....BIU BHC .....peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh what a pretty girl, Rosebud.  Looks a bit like a menorah doesn't it?  I might just have to invite myself up for a taste.  Yu know how I love those sativas.  Our sun looks like that, too.  It's pretty...until you remember that it is smoke that is making it so red.  I have been limiting my time outdoors, too.  Between the smoke and the heat, it has not been a nice summer.

Mrfist, it sure seems like school starts early now.  I'm quite sure that when my kids were in school we didn't start until after Labor Day.  It's been quite a few years since my kids were in school though, so my memory could be faulty.

Everyone take care.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2018)

It does look just like a menorah... trippy plant. You are always invited here thg.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 25, 2018)

good afternoon bongers,hopr everyone is having a great weekend,finally drying out here,85 durring the day and starting to get cooler at night....catching a buzz before I go out to work join me if you can.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2018)

Biu'ing on a steamy Monday.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2018)

WE HAVE CLEAN AIR.   and cool temps.. woohoo, i think we will all live.
I am dejunking the house, been at it for 2 days, still more junk.   Only one thing to do.. lets smoke this stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2018)

Aren't these cooler temps just wonderful, Rosebud?  I got a lot of "spring" cleaning and dejunking done while it was too hot to work outdoors.  Now I am rarin' to get some stuff done outside.  We need to replace the drainage line from the house to the septic tank, so are getting started on that.  Going to get some flowering tea started.  And finish up the staining on the word trim for the bathroom.  Wonderful to be able to wander outside again without worrying about the heat and air quality!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2018)

Woo hoo finally got your cooler temps here Been a  hot steamy one, for sure. Be safe 


BIU


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2018)

All you Bong Hogs have a safe and wonderful holiday weekend


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks Duck, i hope you can smoke some pot and relax. all ya all too.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2018)

The holiday weekend has begun.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend.   I took my bong out, dusted it off and filled it. Time for the fun to begin!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 10, 2018)

what up BHC...not looking good for for my part of the world we have a hurricane heading our way,they think it will be a cat 4 when it makes land in a few days....fun fun fun this is what I need now....NOT....getting prepped for this storm sucks,going to harbor frieght to see if I can get a generator and get some other things...hope they are not sold out....wish me some luck.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2018)

Good luck mmf2, I heard they declared a state of emergency. Was suppose to head there Thursday, cancelled the trip already.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh mrfist, be safe!  I am so glad that I don't live in hurricane or tornado country.  Wish I could loan you a generator, we have 3 here.

Wishing you well and sending all the luck I have.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 10, 2018)

no generators avail....could have got one a month ago for cheap but was thinking I wont ever need one of those.....we have 3 harbor freights and they sold out within an hour today....my luck....got to hold the fort down I have cats and fish tanks and all my toys here,we havent ever evacuated in 40 years here so I hope I am making the right choice....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2018)

Haven't they ordered evacuations?  You can take your cats with you...and is trying to protect your toys worth risking your life?  Seriously, what can you do against a hurricane of this proportion?  I truly hope that if evacuations are ordered that you will rethink your plan of staying and trying to protect (?) your toys. 

Regardless, my thoughts are with you and all those facing this horrific storm.  Please be safe!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 11, 2018)

THG thank you for your concern,I have been through numerous hurricanes in my 40+ years in Mrytle never evacuated,my house is 70 years old and has been through many more storms,built like a tank....I am 12 miles from the beach so storm surge should not be a problem....I bought a generator this morning from Lowes,they sold 200 in 45 minutes and I was lucky to get one. Me and wife are owner operators of a taxi company here at the beach and have been evacuating peeps for the last two days and still have customers to catch planes in the am and all day....airport will close at 5pm so we will be helping peeps get out of town untill we cant....we have all our windows boarded shut and all precautions have been taken.....I have 2 sons who will be staying here through the storm for any needs,I would rather be here if something did happen where we could take care of it instead of coming home to a mess, the worry would drive me crazy...my 3 cats have never been out of this house and would freak out....we are gonna hunker down stay buzzed and ride it out like we have in the past,yes Im hard headed.....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2018)

Stay safe mmf2. Looks like you are going to be getting the eye over you.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 13, 2018)

I think we should be ok,the media hypes these storms up so much....looking like alot of rain and some wind....it will be down to a cat 1 by the time it make landfall and drops to tropical storm winds soon after,if you are dirrectly on the coast the storm surge would be bad, catching a morning wake and bake buzz and goiing to chill......peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2018)

@meetmrfist2 how's it going? Your hard-head still above water?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 15, 2018)

what up,we are ok lost power for 2 days just came back on,we were lucky just alot of rain and wind,my yard is flooded and full of branches and leaves....still raining hard,going stir crazy being held up here for so long...nothing is open at all around here,getting low on supplies,ran my over priced generator for a while to keep the fridge contents ok,the noise would drive you crazy....thank god power is back on.....been hitting the vape chilling....the peeps in NC are having a bad time and this storm is moving so slow the rain just keeps coming and coming....flooding will def be a problem in the next few days,,,,got sand bags to keep water out of my shop,my house is up enough so no prob with that,thanks for checking on me duck we b ok.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2018)

@meetmrfist2 

Great to hear that you it through the storm.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2018)

Me too Mr Fist, i am so glad you are safe!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 17, 2018)

rough days ahead where Im at after this storm is  finally gone.....I live near 2 river systems and both are flooding bad,I have a foot standing water around my house and Im one of the lucky ones....all of the roads coming back the beach are under water and if you left the area before the storm you cant make it back,I have alot of friends  stuck where they went to and cant even get back to see if they were damaged....North Carolina is a total mess right down the road from here and the rivers will not reach full flood level for days. all  the stores are out of food and gas is no where to be found,trucks are not able to get here to restock and dont have any clue when it will get back to norm....hope everyone else is having a better day,prayers needed for my neighbors....peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2018)

@meetmrfist2 

Has the flood waters receded any?
Has any food/water arrived?

I'm hoping for the best for you. Just has to be a mess there.


BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 21, 2018)

its a cluster **** here,widespread flooding all around me,my shop is under water,about 2 ft in my shop and water is up to my back porch still rising as I type....Waccamaw river is suppose to crest this sunday at 23ft above flood stage cant get out of my neighbor hood,all roads into the beach are washed out or under water,when will this end....got sand bags around the back of my house,never seen water up so high in my 30+ years here in Conway....moved my truck and van to a buds house so I dont get them messed up,just waiting for this to get over with...low on cash and stash but we will be ok...hopefully


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2018)

@meetmrfist2 

You still above water?
Seen that you're  still getting a lot of rain there


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2018)

Good morning BHC,
I have been without internet for a few days. Mr fist, how you doing? What a mess, I guess. I hope your alright. Let us hear from you.
Duck i am going to take down a chocolope plant today. It is HUGE...
The weather has turned here.. We didn't get rain once this summer.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 3, 2018)

hey my friends,we survived Florence been dealing with aftermath of the storm,rivers flooding all around us.....they are starting to go down the last couple of days,I was lucky no water got in my house,my shop on the other hand had 2 ft of nasty swamp water in it and has finally backed off...been cleaning up for days on days. some of my close friends were not that lucky...total loss of houses just down the street from us with no insurance because we are in a flood zone.....I live on the main artery going to the beach here in Conway and traffic has been a nightmare everyday because they built a temp dam to stop river flooding and all roads into this area have been under water for days,they are taking down the dam as I type but traffic is awful, it is slowly getting back to normal....hope everyone is doing good,bike week starts this weekend hope I can be busy before the tourism completely stops,there has been nobody in town so all the local business is struggling....gonna hit the vape and chill.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2018)

BIU'in on a rainy Sunday 

How that Chocolope turn out? @Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2018)

Good morning all,
Duck, that was a giant. Took us 5 days, bud and i, to get that down. It is beautiful. It is hanging all over the house and shed. That plant was 10x12x10. I really like chocolope and my daughter loves it. It is used for depression, and ptsd. I like it cause it is a good sativa. Man. what a huge plant. 
We had not one drop of rain on this grow until yesterday.  Our best grow ever as far as no bugs or other issues. Thanks for asking Duck. 

Stay safe mr fist. it has been a hard time for you guys. So sorry but glad you are ok.
THG, how are you?  How is your grow? Have you started trimming?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2018)

Morning bongers.  It is a nippy sunshiny morning--43 degrees and windy.  Getting time to turn on the heat.  

Oh Rosebud, I'm so glad that you have such a wonderful crop!  And chocolope sounds just sooo yummy.  Unfortunately, my grow this year has done horribly.  My neighbor's plants are also incredibly small...so maybe it isn't anything I did or didn't do, but the horrible horrible heat and accompanying really low humidity levels we had this summer.  I think I am going to invest in shade cloth next year and hope it helps.  We had over 6 weeks straight where the high was over 100 and the humidity in the lower teens.  The days it didn't break 100, it came close--hot hot summer.  And, like you, no rain all summer.  I haven't started trimming yet, figure another week or two.  It is not going to be much of a job this year compared to last year.  Fortunately, I still have a pound or two left from last year, so I should have enough for my buddies and I.  May end up doing a small winter grow.

Mrfist, I hope that things are getting back to normal.  I can't imagine what it would be like to live in tornado or hurricane country--it must be unsettling.  So glad that your home was spared the flooding--you can muck out a shop, a home not so much.

Duck, hope you are well.  

Probably going to be a lazy day in front of the TV watching football.  Hope you all enjoy your Sunday and remember to BIU s needed.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 8, 2018)

.

A new tool in my fight.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2018)

Woa, Joe, that looks complicated and fun. Is that for oil? 
We finished chocolope now on to northern lights 5 and Pennytine cbd. Our daughter will help.  Rainy and cold out there. Harvest.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2018)

WTH? 

I read the police log daily and can't believe some of the calls that people report. Here is a perfect example.

Suspicious vehicle/person
Caller advised car has been parked across the street for 15 minutes. No description.....
No issues found. Homeowner parked at end of driveway to not wake up sleeping children...

WTH?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2018)

Noooo, really?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2018)

@Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2018)

Lovely Duck. Boy, the folks in Florida..... i hope all are safe.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2018)

BIU Rose.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 10, 2018)

what up BHC hope all is well with everyone,finally more or less back to normal around here for the time being.......hurricane Michael is going to come up this way after making landfall on the gulf coast of Florida......really wasnt needing the extra rain with all this past flooding.....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 31, 2018)

wow no activity on here in awhile...hope everyone is ok Happy Halloween every one......peace


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello BHC

Getting colder here today in the mid to high 60s and sunny.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 6, 2018)

what up BHC,Im sure every one is busy.....hope all is well......catching afternoon  buzz


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 27, 2018)

where are all my bongers at.....getting cold here in the south hope everyone had a good thanksgiving......time to BIU.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2018)

Still here and BIU'in
Been sort of crazy here with the temp change and the holidays.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 28, 2018)

what up,suppose to get in the high 20s tonight here in Sc. winter has arrived for sure.....


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 24, 2018)

I hope everyone has a great Christmas........peace


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas  BHC​


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2018)

Happy holidays Peeps!  I hope you had a nice christmas.  Duck, it is time to bong it up.  You too mr fist.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 26, 2018)

thought this thread died....good to see some peeps back on here....hope everyone is doing good and enjoying the holidays.....peace to all


----------



## Squatchbud (Dec 26, 2018)

Soon as I get my new bong, I'll join too. Mine "had an accident" last Friday when I was breaking it down for a cleaning. RIP Sven. Does anybody else name their bong or am I just weird?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New year Mr Fist, Duck, THG  and any other bong hog that is hanging about.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello!

Looks like we all get to do this again....

Happy 2019 !!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2019)

JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thought of you this morning. HOW are you? Really, I want to know.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2019)

like the day before all this happened.  but 2+ years older 
Next MRI is in a week or so (note to self: look up MRI date)
dabbing on some of the best concentrate my wonderful neighboring state of Michigan can supply my "gray market" medical state.













InkedIMG_4539_LI



__ Joe420Camel
__ Jan 2, 2019


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 17, 2019)

what up peeps just got a new laptop trying to figure it out.....Im so old school....BIU BHC....peace


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2019)

Howdy meetmrfist, biu

Medical just started and the sheriff has had a spike in their marijuana possession and paraphernalia arrests. All B  S.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2019)

Got to love this weather. 56° one day, a couple of days later -9° and now in a a day it's suppose to get 40° again. .lol.
Good day to just BIU


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2019)

Jeepers! It's so cold outside my phone turns off by its self...burrrr!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2019)

really Duck? that must be cold.  Good morning mr first  and Duck!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 22, 2019)

ready for the rain tomorrow duck?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 22, 2019)

it was in the 60s all last week and dropped into the 20s at night here the last 2 days....good afternoon Rose hope all is good.....


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 25, 2019)

been super busy hope everyone is doing good been awhile.....BIU BHC.....peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2019)

BIU, MMF2.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 16, 2019)

what up BHC been busy haven't posted in awhile hope everyone is doing good,BIU and have a great weekend......peace


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2019)

Spring has finally sprung here.
Busy as busy gets.
BIU bongers!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2019)

yay Duck, i am so glad spring is finally here. Planted my spinich and onions yesterday.  Mr fist, how you doing???


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 16, 2019)

New bong came in last week...been using a hi-top lid set up on soda can. Big difference in this shower head percolator bong is under statement....Soooo much smoother....flavor jumps out and just simply knocks your socks off...Best $33.94 I spent in a while. Just ordered Ms. Hollowpoint a pink one.They claim it helps reduce carcinogens in the smoke as well. Looks like it might be hard to clean but I have some ideals on how to get that done easily.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2019)

Very Cool, and a pink one for your wife?? You rock!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2019)

@hollowpoint 

Nice bong


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 24, 2019)

what up bongers been awhile hope everyone is doing good     peace


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2019)

Doing  great meetmrfist2, except for all the rain and flooding, does keep one busy though. I hope you're doing good this summertime season


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi Mr Fist Hi Duck. The flooding must be horrible and what it leaves behind.  Good to see you guys.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 25, 2019)

what up peeps been awhile since I have posted,season is winding down here at the beach, been super busy....hope everyone is doing good time to BIU peace.....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning BHC.
Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday this weekend. Be safe. 

And biu like it's your job


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 1, 2019)

waiting to see what this storm is going to do,they are allready canceling school this week and mandatory evacuations are supposed to start tomorrow....guess I need to stock up on milk and bread and make some milk samiches....time to BIU......peace


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2019)

Those hurricanes sure seem to like you mmf2. Has any passed you without screwing something up?
Had a great Labor Day, nice weather, no flooding, almost didn't know how to act. Have a fantastic day everyone and biu as needed


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 14, 2019)

We got spared just some winds and rain they're calling for a tropical storm coming this way next couple days hope it doesn't turn into a hurricane got to love living in South Carolina it's like this every year time to burn it up


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2019)

Dang, where did our summer go? I almost put on a long sleeve shirt this morning. I think the outdoor girls will be showing some great color this fall.

Biu bongers


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 23, 2019)

We have been down in the sixties at night really nice weather for a change no humidity it will be Christmas before you know it hope everybody's doing good time to burn it up


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving Duck, mr fist, i hope you guys are doing well. Miss ya


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2019)

Opps, a bit late but Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Rosebud


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 25, 2019)

merry christmas,happy hanukkah to all hope everyone is enjoying the holidays...peace


----------



## TOA (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks like mr fist, duck and rose are the only ones keeping this thread alive LOL


MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


I love you all


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all of you bong hogs and many more. Lets celebrate with a joint.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 25, 2019)

Murray crimmus all


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy New Years BHC


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 30, 2019)

happy new year everyone,hope this upcoming year will be better than the last one for me it's been a struggle....time to BIU


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Haven't been on here in a while I've been really busy I guess this thread is dead can't believe no one does bong hits in the morning anymore peace


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2020)

Still doing bong hits MMF, just takes me longer ....lol...

BIU bonehogs


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 30, 2020)

what up Duck hope everything is good your way....I hate this thread kinda died off...BIU BONGERS


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2020)

Everything is good here, just busy living life. 
Hardly any winter to speak of. Been extremely warm. 
How's it been at your place, MMF?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 2, 2020)

50s and 60s during the day 40s at night loving this weather before the heat comes back....wish it would stay like this year round


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Good morning, Bhc. Time to burn it up Hope everyone is having a great day so far. Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2020)

I will join you for a puff.  Nice to see you Mr fist.
 You too Duck. we have grey and the kind of day that makes you wish for spring. Flower catalogs help.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 5, 2020)

Pickle Rick anyone?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2020)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!  That is crazy. and messed up. I like it.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey Rosie, long time. Hope all is good. Can't wait for the weather to get better here on the East Coast We had another. Storm blew through here the other day. 60 and 70 mile per hour winds fun fun fun time to burn it up        peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning bong hitters Club I remember when this was a pretty good thread I guess no one does bong hits no more or I must have run everyone out of here....time to BIU...hope everyone is safe and healthy       peace


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Peace


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 5, 2020)

Anyone up for some afternoon bong hits burn it up if you got it


----------



## Smokinmom2020 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey guys and girls, it's been a long time!  I couldn't remember my old password or email addy I used to join so here I am with a brand new account. Nice to see lots of folks are still around.    Has hick or the brothers grunt been around at all?  I had a very bizarre dream about them a couple months ago.  They were racing down a grassy hill on pieces of cardboard.  Still get those wild dreams from my sz meds.  Big shout out to Duck, Rosebud, orange, tc and HG.  Prob missing a few of you, sorry about that.

Anyways, just a quick drive by to say hello.  I hope each of you are staying well and keeping safe.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 4, 2020)

what up smoking mom a few of us still here this thread is kinda done....hope all is good


----------



## Smokinmom2020 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi!  Yea, it was already dying a slow death years ago.  Good to see you.  How are things?  
Does orange sunshine still pop in?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2021)

Been awhile, but I am still BIU'in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2021)

Well looky here if it isnt PCduck. Glad to see ya pop in.


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

good to see you duck.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Jan 21, 2021)

A Beekeepers bong... Cheap amazon but works well!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 12, 2021)

what up been awhile....anyone out there


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

meetmrfist2 said:


> what up been awhile....anyone out there


Welcome back.  Try the Misfits or Old Farts thread lots hang there.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 28, 2021)

What happened to Rosebud?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2021)

She hangs somewhere else now


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 28, 2021)

That says alot....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2021)

meetmrfist2 said:


> That says alot....


Its a secret spot you have to be invited


----------



## OGKushman (May 24, 2022)

Buuuump -_-


----------

